# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  "Le changement c'est maintenant" a commence bien

## souviron34

Bon..

Alors avec le slogan "_le changement c'est maintenant_"...

Premire tape : un premier ministre qui a une casserole..

Demain : un ministre des affaires trangres Ministre de Miterand en 1983.. Une ministre soit du travail soit des affiares sociales ou de l'ducation ministre de Jospin... sans compter les nombreaux autres (Sgo au perchoir, etc)..

Vive le changement dans la continuit  ::aie:: 

Z'y croyez toujours, vous ??

----------


## GPPro

Hh la droite commence  rler... Aller, un point de vu un peu plus clair que le tien http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2012...ris-de-justice.

Je pense aussi que cette nomination est une mauvaise chose mais pour des raisons un peu plus profondes... Je vois que, comme tu le critiques si souvent, toi aussi tu sais tre impartial et prendre de la hauteur !

----------


## MiaowZedong

Soyons optimistes: un premier ministre Franais germanophone est un signe de coopration avec l'Allemagne  ::mouarf:: 

Je doute que l'lctorat de Hollande s'attende  un changement fondamental,  part sur le style prsidentiel bien entendu.

----------


## GPPro

> Soyons optimistes: un premier ministre Franais germanophone est un signe de coopration avec l'Allemagne


Clairement c'est de l'argument de poids, mais tant que les journalistes en sont convaincus, n'est-ce pas le principal ?

----------


## souviron34

> Hh la droite commence  rler... Aller, un point de vu un peu plus clair que le tien http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2012...ris-de-justice.


D'abord je ne te permet pas de m'assimiler  "la droite". JE n'en suis pas et n'en serai jamais..

Ensuite, je ne parlais pas de "repris de justice" (trs bon lien, au fait  :;): , mais simplement de "casserole".. On a vu s'agiter pour moins que a il y a quelques annes, et mme il y a peu...

Que la condamnation soit efface n'enlve rien au "on prend les mmes et on recommence" ou "la rpublique exemplaire"..





> Je pense aussi que cette nomination est une mauvaise chose mais pour des raisons un peu plus profondes... Je vois que, comme tu le critiques si souvent, toi aussi tu sais tre impartial et prendre de la hauteur !


Franchement, peut-on parler rellement, ou bien tombe-t-on dans la bien-pensance qui fait que toute critique, mme lgre, est affuble du sceau sarcastique ?????


Je vis dans une rgion, qui, comme le Pas-De-Calais, a de nombreaux problmes juridiques PS/lois.. et "actions" du style de celles pour lesquelles JM.Ayrault a t condamn, et j'en vois presque une par semaine sur les 90 communes autour..

Je r-itre juste que je ne souhaite pas le 2 poids-2 mesures, et qu'il faut tre honnte, et accepter de dnoncer avec autant de forces les casseroles de gauche autant que celles de droite.. Sinon c'est le lit du FN... 

Enfin, juste, c'est par rapport au slogan... "le changement c'est maintenant".. Pour l'instant, bof..

----------


## souviron34

> Clairement c'est de l'argument de poids, mais tant que les journalistes en sont convaincus, n'est-ce pas le principal ?


 :;): 

Ils vont bien essayer de faire rentrer a dans les crnes...


PS: a en dit d'ailleurs assez long sur nos politiques. Entre les affreaux accents et manire de parler en anglais des quelques qu'on a vu, et le fait qu'il n'ya ait "quun germanophone au PS", ... ma pv dm...

----------


## ManusDei

> Premire tape : un premier ministre qui a une casserole..


Bof, c'est vieux de 15 ans, si il a rien  se reprocher depuis, a va, y a prescription (enfin faon de parler, je sais que y a pas vraiment prescription  ::D: ).
Ce qui me gne plus, c'est ses 62 ans. Si tout le gouvernement a plus de 60, le changement c'est pas pour maintenant.

Donc j'attends de voir, mais le changement, je l'attend encore (et je n'y crois gure).

----------


## Invit

> Bof, c'est vieux de 15 ans, si il a rien  se reprocher depuis, a va


Je crois que tout le monde (mme  droite) est d'accord sur l'honntet d'Ayrault. A mon avis, la critique porte davantage sur Franois Hollande, qui alors qu'on ne lui avait rien demand, a tenu  prciser que lui prsident, il n'y aurait au gouvernement aucun ministre jug et condamn. 

C'tait il y a quinze jours, il devait dj avoir une petite ide de la composition de son gouvernement, et en tant qu'ancien premier secrtaire, il n'ignore probablement pas qu'au PS, comme dans tous les partis, il y a pas mal de monde avec des casseroles de tailles variables. 

C'est un peu ballot, quand mme...


Il faut dire que les medias ne l'aident pas. Ce soir, la moiti d'entre eux (pas les plus sarkozystes, soit dit en passant) semblaient trouver formidable que par ce choix, le prsident ait montr sa fidlit en amiti. J'ai sans doute l'esprit mal tourn, mais je me dis que ce n'est pas forcment la meilleure faon de prsenter les choses...

Enfin bon, ca pourrait tre pire, les mdias pourraient relever le fait que non content de ne nommer pour l'instant que des narques, notre prsident les choisit dans sa promotion, ce qui ajouterait  l'ensemble un petit got de copinage technocratique... Ah? Ils le disent aussi? Ah ben zut alors...




> Ce qui me gne plus, c'est ses 62 ans.


Pour un premier ministre, a ne me parait pas trop gnant : un jeune ministre a la quarantaine, le prsident la cinquantaine bien tasse...

Ce qui m'inquite davantage, c'est le ct "clone". On reproche  Hollande son manque d'exprience de l'excutif, et sa passion du compromis. Pendant la campagne, et face  Sarkozy, il en a fait une force. C'est le discours de la "prsidence normale", et du prsident qui n'est pas prsident de tout. 

Oui mais, la description que les mdias nous donnent d'Ayrault ressemble terriblement  celle du prsident. Alors, si le prsident arbitre, et le premier ministre aussi, qui dcide? 

Heureusement, Ccile Duflot aura probablement un ministre (depuis deux jours, elle a du mal  cacher sa joie), et sera ravie de dcider de plein de choses...

Comme tout le monde, j'espre que ce gouvernement russira, et je jugerai sur pices, mais bon, ce soir j'ai comme un doute, ce lger sentiment qui annonce parfois la gueule de bois carabine (si on m'avait dit qu'on pouvait se murger au flamby!)... 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Bof, c'est vieux de 15 ans, si il a rien  se reprocher depuis, a va, y a prescription (enfin faon de parler, je sais que y a pas vraiment prescription ).
> Ce qui me gne plus, c'est ses 62 ans. Si tout le gouvernement a plus de 60, le changement c'est pas pour maintenant.
> 
> Donc j'attends de voir, mais le changement, je l'attend encore (et je n'y crois gure).


voui voui. Et Fabius et l'affaire du sang contamin, et du Rainbow Warrior, a va faire bon effet aux Affaires trangres.. (_il est trange d'ailleurs quon se soit offusqu des non-lieu des Chirac et autres Balkany, et point de ceux-ci ^^_)

(avec un age respectable de 66  ::(:  le renouveau est  nos portes..., sans parler de sa jolie collection de tableau, qui lui permet quelques belles niches fiscales...et le place aisment dans la catgorie des "riches" honnie)


La prescription, c'est bien et c'est ok.. Si on ne s'en est pas gauss et horrif avant pour d'autres...

----------


## mala92

> voui voui. Et Fabius et l'affaire du sang contamin, et du Rainbow Warrior, a va faire bon effet aux Affaires trangres.. (_il est trange d'ailleurs quon se soit offusqu des non-lieu des Chirac et autres Balkany, et point de ceux-ci ^^_)


C'est vrai ce que tu dis, dans un cas c'est des magouilles de politiciens, dans l'autre c'est des vies qui ont t mises en jeu. La casserole d'Ayrault,  ct, est plus qu'anecdotique.

Je n'ai qu'une chose  dire, si Fabius est au gouvernement : honte  Hollande. Je pense que le Droite ne manquera pas de le signaler pendant la campagne.




> Ce qui me gne plus, c'est ses 62 ans. Si tout le gouvernement a plus de 60, le changement c'est pas pour maintenant.


Tu as tout  fait raison, ils veulent la retraire  60 ans, qu'ils l'appliquent  eux-mmes !  ::aie:: 
C'est clair ce Ccile Duflot va faire tache avec ses 37ans.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jidefix

En mme temps les deux plus jeunes prsidents des 60 dernires annes ont aussi t les plus dtests et les seuls  ne pas avoir t rlus en fin de premier mandat.  ::ccool:: 
Comme on dit chez nous, on a les dirigeants qu'on mrite...

----------


## Invit

> C'est vrai ce que tu dis, dans un cas c'est des magouilles de politiciens, dans l'autre c'est des vies qui ont t mises en jeu.


Dans le cas du sang contamin, ce qui a t reproch  Fabius, ce n'tait pas d'avoir tu des gens, mais de n'avoir pas ragi assez vite. Et il n'a pas t condamn (il a mme t relax, je crois).

Le Rainbow Warrior, et surtout son opposition rcente  la constitution europenne me paraissent plus disqualifiants... Enfin, on verra ce soir.

'tention, Franois, au troisime reniement, le coq chante...




> C'est clair ce Ccile Duflot va faire tache avec ses 37ans.


Elle va faire tche, c'est certain, mais je ne crois pas que ce sera  cause de son ge...

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est clair ce Ccile Duflot va faire tache avec ses 37ans.


Cette pseudo colo  fait tche tout court.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est vrai ce que tu dis, dans un cas c'est des magouilles de politiciens, dans l'autre c'est des vies qui ont t mises en jeu. La casserole d'Ayrault,  ct, est plus qu'anecdotique.


Sur le sang contamin, faut rappeler le contexte dans lequel on tait. Une nouvelle maladie, appelle "le cancer des homosexuels", sur laquelle on ne savait rien. A a on rajoute le don du sang qui tait un maquis administratif, sans rglementation telle qu'elle existe aujourd'hui, et une demande importante (et des sous  faire). De plus les diffrents organismes qui graient le don n'tait pas directement soumis  l'tat. L'application du principe de prcaution, c'est sympa, mais  l'poque, a aurait signifi des dizaines de morts par manque de sang (et au final on a eu des morts et des contamins).

Si Fabius a t mis hors de cause par la justice, c'est pas pour rien.
Aujourd'hui encore, le don met les vies des receveurs en jeu, mais c'est a ou plus de donneurs.




> C'est clair ce Ccile Duflot va faire tache avec ses 37ans.


Elle n'y est pas encore.

----------


## pmithrandir

comme toi souviron, je suis un peu dcu par les noms qui sont cits... que des vieux...

S'emerveiller qu'un ministre puisse retrouver son poste 20 ans plus tard, je trouve ca si pathtique...

Comme si il n'y avait eu personne de valable depuis cette date. Comme si le monde n'avait pas voluer au point que toutes les connaissances acquises a cette poque n'avait plus aucune importance...

----------


## souviron34

> Si Fabius a t mis hors de cause par la justice, c'est pas pour rien.
> Aujourd'hui encore, le don met les vies des receveurs en jeu, mais c'est a ou plus de donneurs.


La question n'tait pas sur les donneurs, mais sur les prcautions  prendre une fois les chantillons pris..

Maintenant, "_il a t mis hors de cause par la Justice, c'est pas pour rien_", peut s'appliquer alors de la mme manire  Chirac, aux Balkany,  Sarko et Villepin, et autres Pasqua, qui ont eu les mmes relaxes, mais ont t abondamment dcris ces 5 dernires annes.. C'est tout ce que je disais...

Soit on traite tout le monde de la mme manire, et on accepte de condammner avec la mme force les mmes "errements" (ou non) de la Jusitce avec les gens de pouvoir, soit on fait 2 poids 2 mesures, et alors on fait de l'hypocrisie politicienne...

Maintenant, sur Fabius en tant que tel et le sang contamin, le problme de fond tait de la responsablit d'un Ministre : ce que la Justice a fait par sa relaxe tait de dire qu'un Ministre, donc quelqu'un qui prend les dciions au nom du Peuple, n'tait pas responsable des consquences de ses dcisions... (_dans les 2 cas, d'ailleurs : idem avec le Rainbow Warrior, o seul le Ministre de la Dfense a dmission, mais pas le Premier Minsitre (Fabius) qui a argu qu'il "n'tait pas au courant"_ )

Est-ce vraiment ce qu'on attend ???

----------


## ManusDei

> Maintenant, sur Fabius en tant que tel et le sang contamin, le problme de fond tait de la responsablit d'un Ministre : ce que la Justice a fait par sa relaxe tait de dire qu'un Ministre, donc quelqu'un qui prend les dciions au nom du Peuple, n'tait pas responsable des consquences de ses dcisions... (_dans les 2 cas, d'ailleurs : idem avec le Rainbow Warrior, o seul le Ministre de la Dfense a dmission, mais pas le Premier Minsitre (Fabius) qui a argu qu'il "n'tait pas au courant"_ )


Sur le sang contamin, je veux dire qu' l'poque on ne connaissait pas le sujet, donc dcider de culpabilit (et non de responsabilit) sur un sujet inconnu, c'est  mon avis chercher un bouc missaire. On avait un virus inconnu, avec une mthode de transmission inconnue, qui tait apparemment cantonn aux hronomanes et aux homosexuels (et autres marginaux). On tait  l'poque mme pas certains de si c'tait une maladie, un virus, il existait encore des doutes sur son existence mme.

Le test de dpistage du VIH par mthode ELISA (qui est un test indirect) est apparu aprs le sang contamin, aprs l'exclusion des personnes  risque  l'poque ("premier cas" en 83 en France, exclusion en 86, test systmatique mis en place en France en 91, aprs une rorganisation totale du don du sang, qui devient monopole d'tat).

Bref,  l'poque Fabius (et sa ministre de la sant) ont fait avec les moyens du bord. 

C'est un peu comme les tudes sur les ondes des tlphones portables. On a des tudes pas trs concluantes (pour l'instant) qui indiquent que les portables c'est nocif, donc soit on se la joue principe de prcaution, on interdit les portables (lol), soit on attend d'avoir des conclusions plus fermes. Et si on jour on a des conclusions fermes sur le sujet, on pourra gueuler sur le ministre des Tlcoms d'il y a 10 ans (relol).

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce vraiment ce qu'on attend ???


Sans doute pas, mais la dcision de changer cet tat de fait appartient aux politiques, et la volont politique semble absente, et dpit des grandes promesses de campagnes.

En attendant ce soir, je me pose une question... Combien aura-t-on de non narques dans le gouvernement? On sait dj qu'il n'y aura que des purs politiques (puisqu'on nous a dit que la socit civile c'tait mal), mais va-t-on avoir un gouvernement de purs technocrates? 

Je pense que oui. On voit, depuis quelques jours, se multiplier les rfrences logieuses  Pompidou (l'homme au cabinet noir). Ce n'est pas un hasard.

Et bien videmment, il sera alors intressant d'tudier l'indpendance de ces "narques du gouvernement" vis  vis de leurs amis "narques de l'entreprise" (les Proglio et autres...)

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Sur le sang contamin, je veux dire qu' l'poque on ne connaissait pas le sujet, donc dcider de culpabilit (et non de responsabilit) sur un sujet inconnu, c'est  mon avis chercher un bouc missaire. On avait un virus inconnu, avec une mthode de transmission inconnue, qui tait apparemment cantonn aux hronomanes et aux homosexuels (et autres marginaux). On tait  l'poque mme pas certains de si c'tait une maladie, un virus, il existait encore des doutes sur son existence mme.


je n'piloguerais pas, mais ce n'est pas tout  fait a : les mdecins avaient avertis l'AFFSAPS en France, et des tudes aux USA avaient montr le danger, ds 82.. C'est simplement que la dcision de contrler n'a t prise que 3 ans aprs les avertissements et tudes diverses...

----------


## ManusDei

> (puisqu'on nous a dit que la socit civile c'tait mal), mais va-t-on avoir un gouvernement de purs technocrates?


C'est quoi la socit civile ?
C'est quoi un technocrate ?

----------


## Invit

> Imaginez tout de mme que ce sont des humains... et que la diffamation qui pour nous n'est pas une ralit, devient tout de suite quelque chose pour des gens dont la parole est mdiatise.


D'abord, Montebourg est avocat, et homme politique, il est cens savoir ce qu'il dit. C'est comme de dfendre un architecte dont la maison s'est croule en expliquant au juge qu'il ne saurait pas construire une maison...

Ensuite, ces mmes politiciens passent pas mal de leur temps  dnoncer l'emploi par tel ou tel d'un mot (inadmissible, honteux, nausabond), ou a se pourvoir en justice quand on les diffame ou qu'on les insulte. Montebourg n'est pas le dernier  le faire. 

Enfin, la loi sur l'injure s'applique  tous (il ne s'agit pas l de diffamation, remarque), nos politiques ne cessent de la renforcer en aggravant les peines quand l'injure porte sur la race, la religion, l'orientation sexuelle. Si, dans un moment de colre, o tes paroles dpassent ta pense, tu drapes dans ces directions l, et que ton interlocuteur t'attaque en justice, t'as 'oir ta gueule  la rcr. Dans la vraie vie (en dehors du gouvernement) une insulte, une remarque sexiste ou  caractre raciste, peuvent te faire virer. 

Je veux bien qu'on me dise que pour les ministres, ce n'est pas pareil, qu'ils sont faillibles, mme plus que nous... Mais qu'on ne vienne pas alors faire campagne sur l'exemplarit.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ah bon? Et en quoi cette situation tait plus lgitime? Si ce n'est qu'elle correspond mieux  tes idaux?


Ce nest pas une question didaux mais de bonne marche du pays.
Sarkozy tait en fin de mandat, le changement n'apporte donc qu'une instabilit qui a dj t largement anticipe. Le dommage pour la France n'est pas constitu.

En revanche, avoir pour les 5 annes a venir un prsident incapable de gouverner, ce n'est pas vraiment le top... que donnera la France si lopposition lance ce genre d'affaires, relativement inintressantes sans cesses... ca veut dire que le gouvernement va passer son temps a rpondre sur des accusations de ce niveau de gravit ? On est pas sorti de l'auberge.
Au prix ou on les paye, j'aimerai autant qu'ils bossent pour la France vers l'avenir, et pas juste a se dfendre des piques.

Et ne me sort pas encore Hortefeux, le pauvre sarko et son pauvre con ou Liliane qui ont pourri le mandat prcdent, il y a une gravit dans les faits qui n'est pas la mme entre autre parce que l'on parle de fait prsent, et qui ne date pas d'avant l'entre au pouvoir.

EDIT : @ charton : pour moi, la seule excuse c'est qu'ils sont constamment face aux mdias, et que la moindre phrase se retrouve dans les journaux. Les off sont maintenant diffuss sans vergogne. Hors, je ne connais personne qui ne dit pas une phrase condamnable. Allez, peut tre les plus chiant d'entre nous... 
Ds que l'on sort une blague, on diffame, on injure, on attaque une catgorie de personne en gnral, et c'est normal. ca sert de soupape de scurit dans la vie.
Si on l'interdit aux politiques, on va avoir des fou au gouvernement...

Comme je l'ai dj dit, que Hortefeux ait dit cette phrase par exemple, ne me choque pas, qu'il n se soit pas excus par contre c'est inadmissible.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La justice  parl, point. C'est la seule chose importante. Qu'il fasse appel et qu'il gagne, ce n'est pas la question.
> 
> Et comme tu le dis "au moins un" sauf qu'il les as tous mis dans le mme panier, ce qui est diffrent. Tu vois, on peut facilement transformer certains propos. Alors, ne nous substituons pas  la justice.
> 
> Hollande a dit : "pas de gens condamn".
> Pour l'instant il l'est. Il me semble que ce n'est pas compliqu  comprendre.


Le problme c'est que sa condamnation n'est dfinitive qu'aprs puisement des appels (ou du dernier dlai d'appel). Donc la justice a parl, elle parle et elle parlera encore dans cette affaire.

La question est donc: doit-on licencier ou suspendre un ministre contre lequel une procdure est en cours? 

 partir du moment o il est mis en examen, il y au moins un magistrat qui le pense coupable, mais le systme judiciaire est fait pour que cela ne suffise pas  le condamner. 

Si tu lis la phrase de Montebourg, il dit que "la SNCF a plac des escrocs  la tte de Seafrance". S'il avait dit "les dirigeants de Seafrance sont des escrocs" il suffirait que l'un d'eux soit un honnte homme pour qu'il soit condamn, l ce n'est pas pareil, l'article indfini ne les inclut pas forcment tous. 

De plus, la SNCF est une entreprise d'tat, sa gestion n'est pas forcment politiquement neutre, donc en campagne lctorale une hyperbole qui serait coupable pour un citoyen lambda peut tre licite dans le discours d'un politicien. Un juge a estim que cela ne s'appliquait pas ici, le prochain pourrait estimer le contrairecomme tu le dis, ne nous substituons pas  la justice.

Du point de vue du "sens commun", je ne pense pas que l'on peut condamner Montebourg pour un comportement manifestement immoral. Un ministre, ou plus gnralement un homme publique, a un devoir d'exemplarit et je suis d'accord qu'il devrait partir s'il tait dfinitivement condamn, mme pour des technicalits juridico-linguistiques. 

Cependant, dans ce cas de figure il y a des faits (tablis, contests par personne) qui ne sont pas foncirement choquants (ce serait plutot la nomination d'une personne ayant dtourn des fonds publics  la tte d'une filiale de la SNCF qui choque), donc, crier que Montebourg doit partir avant mme que son appel soit entendu, c'est trop expditif. 

Il me semble qu'un appel est suspensif de la sentence: c'est--dire que tant que la condamnation est toujours en question, on ne peut pas mettre l'accus en prison ou prlever une ammende, ne serait-ce-que l'euro symbolique. Dans ces conditions, il me parait assez inappropri de demander que Montebourg subisse les effets d'une condamnation.

P.S. je ne me fais pas d'illusions, je ne pense pas que ce soit l'argument invoqu au gouvernment, ils dfendent le "soldat Montebourg" comme quelqu'un a dit. Cependant, les ractions dans la presse me paraissent indignes,  l'heure actuelle sa condamnation est remise en question, il n'est pas lgalement coupable.

----------


## ManusDei

> La question est donc: doit-on licencier ou suspendre un ministre contre lequel une procdure est en cours?


Oui, a pargnerais des pixels  ::): 
Plus srieusement, oui si il est mis en examen, car l il y a de srieux doutes sur sa personne. Quitte  le rintgrer plus tard si il est blanchi.

----------


## Invit

> EDIT : @ charton : pour moi, la seule excuse c'est qu'ils sont constamment face aux mdias, et que la moindre phrase se retrouve dans les journaux. Les off sont maintenant diffuss sans vergogne. Hors, je ne connais personne qui ne dit pas une phrase condamnable. Allez, peut tre les plus chiant d'entre nous... Ds que l'on sort une blague, on diffame, on injure, on attaque une catgorie de personne en gnral, et c'est normal. ca sert de soupape de scurit dans la vie.


Je suis profondment d'accord avec cela. C'est la drive du politiquement correct, qui fait qu'on criminalise les paroles, les penses, les intentions, parfois plus que les actes. Et quand les juristes font remarquer que c'est dangereux, par exemple le conseil constitutionnel sur le harclement sexuel, les journalistes et les politiques hurlent au "vide juridique". 

C'est aussi la consquence de la mdiatisation extrme du discours politique. La moindre phrase est commente, discute, dtourne...

Mais il faut bien voir que c'est ce genre de drive qui ont permis l'ascension politique de profils comme Montebourg (ou Duflot), qui dnoncent, critiquent, attaquent, s'insurgent, et savent jouer des mdias. 

Je trouve que a rend la compassion difficile. Qui vit par l'pe...


Aussi, je me demande si on n'y gagnerait pas en privilgiant, au gouvernement, des personnes plus discrtes et poses,  des grandes gueules charismatiques (la caricature en ce genre, c'tait Edith Cresson, qui avait russi  se griller en trois interviews avant de commencer  travailler). 

En ce sens, la mesure Hollande, si elle avait t applique, aurait pu tre une excellente manire d'assainir l'excutif. Mais cela demandait du courage... 

Francois

----------


## javamine

> Ce nest pas une question didaux mais de bonne marche du pays.
> Sarkozy tait en fin de mandat, le changement n'apporte donc qu'une instabilit qui a dj t largement anticipe. Le dommage pour la France n'est pas constitu.


Dsol je n'arrive toujours pas  admettre en quoi c'est diffrent.
Qui plus est, tu ne peux pas prvoir l'avenir.
Jospin et Chirac, c'tait pas si mauvais ...




> En revanche, avoir pour les 5 annes a venir un prsident incapable de gouverner, ce n'est pas vraiment le top... que donnera la France si lopposition lance ce genre d'affaires, relativement inintressantes sans cesses...


Bah...exactement que ce qu'il vient de se passer pendant les 5 dernires annes  :;): 




> Et ne me sort pas encore Hortefeux, le pauvre sarko et son pauvre con ou Liliane qui ont pourri le mandat prcdent, il y a une gravit dans les faits qui n'est pas la mme entre autre parce que l'on parle de fait prsent, et qui ne date pas d'avant l'entre au pouvoir.


Fait prsent ou quelques mois avant l'arrive au pouvoir... il faut un sacr culot pour dire que ce n'est pas la mme gravit!

Pour Hortefeux, tu as donn ton avis et je le partage.
Pour Sarko et son pauvre con, personne ne pourrait le dfendre si ce n'est le discours que tu emploies sur les mdias que tu utilises pour dfendre Montebourg.
Pour Liliane, j'attends toujours une condamnation avant de crier au loup.





> Le problme c'est que sa condamnation n'est dfinitive qu'aprs puisement des appels (ou du dernier dlai d'appel). Donc la justice a parl, elle parle et elle parlera encore dans cette affaire.
> 
> La question est donc: doit-on licencier ou suspendre un ministre contre lequel une procdure est en cours? 
> ...
> Il me semble qu'un appel est suspensif de la sentence: c'est--dire que tant que la condamnation est toujours en question, on ne peut pas mettre l'accus en prison ou prlever une ammende, ne serait-ce-que l'euro symbolique. Dans ces conditions, il me parait assez inappropri de demander que Montebourg subisse les effets d'une condamnation.


C'est un point intressant, je le concde. Mais dans l'histoire le plus important c'est l'image. Un ministre de l'industrie qui parle d'escroc pour des patrons, qui est condamn (pour l'instant) et Hollande qui avait promis qu'il n'y aurait pas de a chez lui ... Je pense que Hollande aura pu frapper un coup trs fort et gagner le respect de beaucoup de gens en le sortant. 
L pour l'instant il ne fait que confirmer les critiques les plus vives sur sa personne venant de la droite, et mme de son propre camp, pendant la campagne.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Fait prsent ou quelques mois avant l'arrive au pouvoir... il faut un sacr culot pour dire que ce n'est pas la mme gravit!


Dans le rpemiers ca on reprsente dj la France lorsqu'on les dit, dans le second ce n'est pas le cas.



> Pour Hortefeux, tu as donn ton avis et je le partage.
> Pour Sarko et son pauvre con, personne ne pourrait le dfendre si ce n'est le discours que tu emploies sur les mdias que tu utilises pour dfendre Montebourg.


Il manque les excuses... 



> Pour Liliane, j'attends toujours une condamnation avant de crier au loup.


C'est vrai, je ne condamne dailleur pas sarkozy, et j'atends qu la justice puisse faire son boulot.




> C'est un point intressant, je le concde. Mais dans l'histoire le plus important c'est l'image. Un ministre de l'industrie qui parle d'escroc pour des patrons, qui est condamn (pour l'instant) et Hollande qui avait promis qu'il n'y aurait pas de a chez lui ... Je pense que Hollande aura pu frapper un coup trs fort et gagner le respect de beaucoup de gens en le sortant. 
> L pour l'instant il ne fait que confirmer les critiques les plus vives sur sa personne venant de la droite, et mme de son propre camp, pendant la campagne.


Un ministre qui aurait dit : les patrons sont tous des escrocs, je serais d'accord avec toi.
Mais la SNCF a mis des escrocs au pouvoir chez sea france, c'est pas la mme chose. Dnoncer certains patrons voyou, ce n'est pas dire qu'ils le sont tous.

----------


## javamine

> Dans le rpemiers ca on reprsente dj la France lorsqu'on les dit, dans le second ce n'est pas le cas.


C'est ton avis... il m'arrive mme de penser ainsi, mais le plus important c'est la dcision de justice.




> Un ministre qui aurait dit : les patrons sont tous des escrocs, je serais d'accord avec toi.
> Mais la SNCF a mis des escrocs au pouvoir chez sea france, c'est pas la mme chose. Dnoncer certains patrons voyou, ce n'est pas dire qu'ils le sont tous.


On a reproch  Sarkozy sa virulence dans ces propos (et parfois  juste titre). C'est d'ailleurs en grande partie sur a qu'a t bas la campagne de la gauche. Du coup, ce qui m'nerve, c'est de voir  quel point ils ont enfler tout le monde parce qu'ils agissent pareil. Et pour eux, il ne faudrait surtout pas leur reprocher ...

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Ah bon? Et en quoi cette situation tait plus lgitime? Si ce n'est qu'elle correspond mieux  tes idaux?



Parce que Sarkozy  t lu pou faire son programme en 5 ans, pas en 10 ans. Il est donc normal que au bout de 5 ans on puisse dcider de changer de programme. Si on va par l, alors on ne changerais jamais de prsident (ou au moins de majorit) car a risquerai selon toi  chaque fois une "instabilit".

----------


## MiaowZedong

> L'argument que tu voques tant celui de sa dfense en premire instance, je me garderais bien de statuer sur ses chances en appel.
> 
> Maintenant, si Montebourg, ayant quitt le gouvernement, gagnait en appel, ce serait dans plusieurs annes, probablement, et il serait facile de le rintgrer  la faveur d'un remaniement. Mais on rentre l dans un raisonnement un peu pervers : un condamn ne l'est pas vraiment tant qu'il n'a pas puis les recours, ce raisonnement ne valant, bien sur, que  pour les grands de ce monde (le petit truand attend en prison son appel, et parfois aussi son jugement en premire instance). Exemplaires, les ministres?
> 
> Mais j'observe que ce n'est pas l'argument d'Ayrault. Ce qu'il dit, c'est que ce n'est pas contraire aux valeurs de la rpublique. Plus j'y pense, plus je trouve cela norme. La loi exprime les valeurs de la rpublique, non? Sinon, pourquoi rprimer ces crimes que l'on cautionne?
> 
> Je ne suis pas juriste, alors je prends des notes. J'ai donc appris ces derniers temps que le favoritisme dans l'attribution des marchs publics n'est pas contraire aux valeurs de la rpublique, que l'injure ne l'est pas non plus, pas plus d'ailleurs que le licenciement abusif. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas certain qu'Ayrault ait choisi la bonne stratgie...
> ...


Je n'avais pas vu ce post...

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, sauf quand tu dis:



> Mais on rentre l dans un raisonnement un peu pervers : un condamn ne l'est pas vraiment tant qu'il n'a pas puis les recours, ce raisonnement ne valant, bien sur, que  pour les grands de ce monde (le petit truand attend en prison son appel, et parfois aussi son jugement en premire instance). Exemplaires, les ministres?


Tu exagres de beaucoup les passe-droits dont peuvent bnficier des ministres ou autres "grands". C'est vrai qu'il y a parfois des traitements de faveur pour les puissants et des abus de la dtention provisoire, mais celle-ci sert en principe  preserver le public de gens que l'on peut raisonnablement penser dangereux.

C'est donc hors de propos de l'voquer pour une simple injure. Que cela soit un ministre ou un quidam, une personne accuse d'injure n'aurait rien  faire en dtention provisoire!


Quant  la dure que peut prendre un appel: il est plus que regrettable que la justice soit si lente. Il y a peut-tre quelque chose  faire de ce ct.

----------


## Invit

> Que cela soit un ministre ou un quidam, une personne accuse d'injure n'aurait rien  faire en dtention provisoire!


Je suis bien videmment d'accord avec cela. L'exemple de la prison n'est utile que parce qu'elle "matrialise" la peine. 

Ce que j'essaye de te dire, c'est que la notion mme de garantie de reprsentation, ou le droit bien rel qu' le juge  maintenir l'excution d'une peine, pour viter les appel dilatoires, ides pragmatiques visant  protger des personnes accuses  tort, bnficient plus souvent  des "grands" qu' des "petits".

Et a nous ramne  l'exemplarit. A mon avis, tre exemplaire, c'est observer des rgles plus contraignantes que celles qui s'appliquent au citoyen lambda. Rpondre en disant qu'on va faire appel, que ce n'est pas contraire aux valeurs de la rpublique, ou que d'autres l'ont dj fait, a contredit l'ide mme de "gouvernement exemplaire". 

Est ce grave? Pas vraiment. Franois Hollande a fait une promesse qu'il ne pouvait tenir, et quelque chose me dit que ce n'est pas la dernire.

Mais ce n'est pas injuste, ni absurde que l'opposition le dnonce, et je comprends l'amusement de certains  titiller la gauche sur les sujets sur lequel elle aime tant sermonner la droite. 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Bref, en peu de temps on commence dj  se rendre compte qu'Hollande a t un gros dmago (voir menteur par omission) pendant sa campagne, c'est tout.


a t'tonne ??





> Ce nest pas une question didaux mais de bonne marche du pays.
> Sarkozy tait en fin de mandat, le changement n'apporte donc qu'une instabilit qui a dj t largement anticipe. Le dommage pour la France n'est pas constitu.
> ...
> que donnera la France si lopposition lance ce genre d'affaires, relativement inintressantes sans cesses... 
> ...
> ca veut dire que le gouvernement va passer son temps a rpondre sur des accusations de ce niveau de gravit ? On est pas sorti de l'auberge.


Ce style de remarque lui a t faite galement en dbut de mandat , et mme en campagne (2007) : la "racaille", le "karcher", le "pov con", la montre, le Fouquet's,  les habits de Rachida Dati, et puis son bb et sa reprise du travail la semaine suivante, plus "l'affaire Woerth"... Ou pour Bayrou la gifle au gamin..

C'tait des affaires plus "intressantes" ???

Pas plus, et a a t exploit sans vergogne pour nourrir un anti-sarkozysme primaire..

Et le gouvernement a pas pas mal de temps l-dessus..

Si on a utilis des arguments "trash", il faut s'attendre  ce que l'autre ct fasse de mme, non seulement c'est de bonne guerre mais c'est juste..

C'est bien pour a que j'tais  fond contre l'anti-sarkozysme primaire..







> La question est donc: doit-on licencier ou suspendre un ministre contre lequel une procdure est en cours?


C'est pourtant ce qui a t demand  haut cris par la guache pour Eric Woerth, non ??






> P.S. je ne me fais pas d'illusions, je ne pense pas que ce soit l'argument invoqu au gouvernment, ils dfendent le "soldat Montebourg" comme quelqu'un a dit. Cependant, les ractions dans la presse me paraissent indignes,  l'heure actuelle sa condamnation est remise en question, il n'est pas lgalement coupable.


Parce que accuser quelqu'un de "Ptain" ou de "fou" n'tait pas indigne, peut-tre ????? (et sans aucune base lgale, d'ailleurs, contrairement  ce cas)...


On fouille et on utilise le caniveau, ben on se le retrouve dans la gueule..  ::aie:: 

 Dsol, mais je n'ai aucune piti pour des gens ayant employs des moyens indignes et qui sont traits de la mme manire..





> Du coup, ce qui m'nerve, c'est de voir  quel point ils ont enfler tout le monde parce qu'ils agissent pareil. Et pour eux, il ne faudrait surtout pas leur reprocher ...


Et c'est  mon avis bien pour a que le FN monte et va continuer  monter..

Quand j'avais dit (tout en me faisant incendier) ici ou dans l'autre dbat que a ressemblait fort  l'entre-guerres, c'est bien l-dessus : malheureusement le "tous pourris" se renforce au fur et  mesure que le temps passe, les aguments ne venant plus d'un dbat d'ides mais de la volont de mettre son adversaire  terre par tous les moyens, y compris les plus dgoutants..

Alors il y a encore des gens qui croient aux promesses, mais les gens ne sont pas aussi c.ns qu'on veut le faire croire...

Et  force de s'entendre dire des promesses et des injures sur les autres, il n'y a que 2 solutions  ce dgout majeur : soit une abstention de plus en plus forte qui remet en cause la lgitimit et reprsentativit des finalement lus), soit  un vote pour quelqu'un qui n' faut qu'mttre des promesses mais que les gens n'ont jamais pu tester car il n'a jamais t au pouvoir : les extrmes. Au vu des chiffres, j'ai malhereusement l'impression que c'est l'extrme droite qui va de plus en plus rafler la mise..

Et je suis d'accord avec fcharton : la position morale de la gauche, qui s'est toujours positionne par rapport aux principes, est beaucoup plus sensible aux gratignures de ces mmes principes qu'un camp qui n'en fait pas une question de principe...



Maintenant, sur le fond, je rappelerais simplement aux participants ici ce qu'on m'a assn entre les 2 tours... Nous verrons, mais contrairement aux "croyants" ici, j'ai (trs malheureusement) une bonne dose de promesses et campagnes derrire moi  qui font que je suis plus que dubitatif... On m'accuse de cynisme, mais nous verrons qui verra ses illusions partir : est-ce moi qui serai agrablement surpris (je le souhaite profondment), ou les autres qui le seront moins agrablement ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Autrement, moi j'ai vot pour les pirates aux lgislatives aujourd'hui  :;): 

Comme je vis  l'tranger dans une zone qui vote pour l'UMP en force, ma voie est perdue qu'elle aille au PS, au Modem ou a qui que ce soit, alors autant essayer d'envoyer un message  hollande... Je trouve dommage de devoir aller en Roumanie pour retrouver un Internet un peu libre et pas surveill a tout va... Ce qui entre nous leur rapporte beaucoup, parce que les Roumains, ils sont bon en informatique...

----------


## javamine

> Parce que Sarkozy  t lu pou faire son programme en 5 ans, pas en 10 ans. Il est donc normal que au bout de 5 ans on puisse dcider de changer de programme. Si on va par l, alors on ne changerais jamais de prsident (ou au moins de majorit) car a risquerai selon toi  chaque fois une "instabilit".


Ce serait bien de lire toute la discussion avant de prendre des raccourcis faux, je ne suis pas contre le changement.

pmithrandir a simplement dit qu'en ce moment il ne fallait pas d'instabilit (ce qui veut dire, sutout pas l'ump aux lgislatives...). Je n'ai fais que rtorquer que l'instabilit du changement de prsident n'est pas plus valable que d'avoir la droite au gouvernement aux prochaines lgislatives.




> a t'tonne ??


Ce qui m'tonne c'est l'aveuglement des gens ayant une idologie de gauche qui ne s'en rendent mme pas compte.

Avoir une sensibilit de gauche ou de droite n'est pas cens empcher d'avoir un esprit critique vis  vis de son "chouchou".




> C'est bien pour a que j'tais  fond contre l'anti-sarkozysme primaire..


2 solutions :
- soit on rentre dans l'anti-hollande primaire et l on ne vaut pas mieux et on perd toute crdibilit
- soit on agit selon nos valeurs morales, et l on ressent de l'impuissance et de l'injustice  se faire bouffer par les dmago.

Situation complexe ...




> Parce que accuser quelqu'un de "Ptain" ou de "fou" n'tait pas indigne, peut-tre ????? (et sans aucune base lgale, d'ailleurs, contrairement  ce cas)...


L on est tomb dans des drapages quivalent aux pires de ceux du FN... 




> Et c'est  mon avis bien pour a que le FN monte et va continuer  monter..


Malheureusement je suis d'accord...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce serait bien de lire toute la discussion avant de prendre des raccourcis faux, je ne suis pas contre le changement.
> 
> pmithrandir a simplement dit qu'en ce moment il ne fallait pas d'instabilit (ce qui veut dire, sutout pas l'ump aux lgislatives...). Je n'ai fais que rtorquer que l'instabilit du changement de prsident n'est pas plus valable que d'avoir la droite au gouvernement aux prochaines lgislatives.


Avoir al droite au gouvernement, ca voudrait dire un prsident et un premier ministres qui se tire la bourre, aucun accord international rel(puisque conditionn par l'accord du premier ministre), etc...

Je ne suis pas sur que ca soit le mieux que l'on puisse esprer.

Dans un contexte normal je suis pour al cohabitation, mais je pense qu'il y a un rel besoin d'alternance en ce moment en france. Chaque parti s'occupe un peu de son domaine privilgi, ce qui veut dire que cela fait 10 ans que certains domaines et certaines solutions sont cartes par dfaut.

Et mme dans le cadre de certaines mesures, on voit bien qu'il est difficile de les accepter venant de la droite, mais plus facile venant de la gauche, entre autre parce que les syndicat auront leur mot a dire pour contrebalancer(je pense  l'volution du CDI comme voqu dans une autre discussion par exemple)

A voir, mais j'ai aussi l'impression que la France fait moins grve quand elle est a gauche, ce qui dans un sens est un facteur pour relocaliser...(les grves nous desservent normment  l'tranger ou elles sont parfois vu comme des insurrections rcurrentes, mais surtout comme bien trop nombreuses).

----------


## javamine

> Et mme dans le cadre de certaines mesures, on voit bien qu'il est difficile de les accepter venant de la droite, mais plus facile venant de la gauche, entre autre parce que les syndicat auront leur mot a dire pour contrebalancer(je pense  l'volution du CDI comme voqu dans une autre discussion par exemple)


La gauche est au pouvoir grce  de forts arguments dmagogique (nous on protge les plus faibles des mchants riche et de la mchante finance). 
Toucher aux CDI et le rendre moins sr, ce serait se rvler aux yeux de tout le monde qui ont cru en eux. Par consquent je ne le souhaite pas sinon => tout le monde direction le FN.

----------


## ManusDei

Si ils touchent au CDI en dbut de mandat et que les rsultats sont bons en fin de mandat, a peut passer :p

Mais il faudra beaucoup de pdagogie.

----------


## Invit

> Avoir al droite au gouvernement, ca voudrait dire un prsident et un premier ministres qui se tire la bourre, aucun accord international rel, etc...


En fait, on a dj eu des cohabitations qui ne se sont pas forcment plus mal pass que les "non cohabitations". On pourrait mme dire qu'en priode de crise vraiment grave (comme celle qu'on va se cogner dans quelques mois, la crise, elle est devant nous...), la cohabitation permet l'union sacre... 

A mon avis, le problme de la cohabitation tient davantage au fait qu'elle dmontre qu'aucun parti n'est "lgitime", ce qui revient un peu  dire que si on a les politiciens qu'on mrite, on ne vaut dcidment pas grand chose... 




> Et mme dans le cadre de certaines mesures, on voit bien qu'il est difficile de les accepter venant de la droite, mais plus facile venant de la gauche, entre autre parce que les syndicat auront leur mot a dire pour contrebalancer


Ca c'est la thorie... En pratique, Mitterand n'a rien fait pour l'Education Nationale, alors que seule la gauche avait une chance de la rformer, mais a considrablement jou la carte de la finance, et du nationalisme (souviens toi de sa lecture de la runification et des guerres des balkans). Jupp a probablement fait la seule rforme durable de la scu. Sur les retraites, Martine Aubry s'est limite  un rapport, suivi d'une concertation qui a dcid qu'il ne fallait rien faire. Rocard est l'inventeur du bouclier fiscal, et Sarkozy a fait la plus belle augmentation de la dette qu'on ait jamais vue.

J'attends Montebourg sur l'industrie avec amusement...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si ils touchent au CDI en dbut de mandat et que les rsultats sont bons en fin de mandat, a peut passer :p
> 
> Mais il faudra beaucoup de pdagogie.


C'est exactement ca...

Une telle mesure faite par la droite, serait le bras des patrons et donc les gens raleraient.
La mme mesure fait par la gauche est forcement, dans l'imaginaire collectif, une faon de changer pour avancer diffremment.

Aprs, le PS en aurait peut tre une rputation de tous pourri, mais quoi qu'il arrive, je suis sur que dans 5 annes, si le bilan de la gauche n'est pas bon, c'est tout le monde sur le FN.

Marine est en train de refaire une virginit au ce parti, avec un nouveau nom par exemple, et les gens n'oublieront pas sarko en 5 annes. (les gens gueulent toujours sur les 35 heures, donc ils se souviendront).

A la place du PS, j'entreprendrais des mesure de fond pour voluer sur certain dogmes(CDInfini, expulsions, licenciement des fonctionnaires, etc...) tout en donnant des carottes qui ne coute pas cher a la collectivit(abrogation d'hadopi par exemple.
Si au passage ils permettent de simplifier et dacclrer les marchs publics, ils sont foutu d'avoir un bon bilan. Dans le cas contraire, la france ressemblera a aujourd'hui dans 5 ans...

Son slogan qui paraissait un peu niais "Le changement c'est maintenant" peut lui servir. On pardonne  quelqu'un qui essaie et se plante si la bonne fois est mise en avant, moins  celui qui ne fait rien du tout.

----------


## Invit

> 2 solutions :
> - soit on rentre dans l'anti-hollande primaire et l on ne vaut pas mieux et on perd toute crdibilit
> - soit on agit selon nos valeurs morales, et l on ressent de l'impuissance et de l'injustice  se faire bouffer par les dmago.
> 
> Situation complexe ...


Je ne crois pas. D'abord, il faut toujours agir selon ses valeurs: la vie est trop courte. Mais l, on est dans la situation gniale o les limites de la dmagogie vont se voir, et pas qu'un peu. Un vrai bonheur...

Bon, bien sur, d'un point de vue conomique et social, a va tre dsagrable et un rien dgueulasse. Ceux qui paieront la facture, ce ne seront pas nos bobos bien pensants, qui ne se sentiront mme pas responsables, parce que leur morale est  gomtrie variable... Mais puisqu'on aura la crise, si elle permet de tordre le cou  une certaine dmagogie no-bourgeoise (qui s'incarne dans le PS tendance Terra Nova), on n'aura pas tout perdu.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Une telle mesure faite par la droite, serait le bras des patrons et donc les gens raleraient.
> La mme mesure fait par la gauche est forcement, dans l'imaginaire collectif, une faon de changer pour avancer diffremment.


Et c'est bien l que rside l'hypocrisie que je fustige depuis 5 ans, et qui va certainement continuer..

Il y a eu des grves, des mouvements "de masse", des appels  "linsurrection civile", y compris sur ce forum, par exemple pour la Rforme des Universits.. Et pourtant une grande majorit des gens de gauche (et particulirement du corps enseignant) la trouve - finalement - bien...  (en cachette). Mais personne n'ose le dire en face.. Parce que c'tait L'Abominable Sarko et Son Abominable Equipe qui la fait..

Mme chose avec les retraites : cela faisait 25 ans que tous les gouvernements de gauche comme de droite savaient quil fallait la faire, mais personne n'avait les c.uiles de le faire. Sarko l'a fait, on lui est tomb dessus  bras raccourcis et on a eu droit  3 mois de grves et quasiment 6 mois de dfils.. Et ???? On va juste retoquer pour ajuster pour ceux ayant commenc  18 ou 19 ans, mais tout le monde  gauche est bien content qu'elle soit passe, cette foutue rforme..

En bref, une incroyable hypocrisie associe  une dmagogie lectoraliste...

C'est profondment a contre lequel je me bat : on a le droit - et sans doute le devoir - de n'tre pas d'accord avec des mesures et/ou de grandes rformes.. Mais dj on traite son adversaire d'gal  gal et pas en le diabolisant, et ensuite on n'enfile pas subrepticement ses chaussons...

C'est, malheureusement, le glissement vers ce genre d'attitudes qui fait que l'on a plus les grands dbats d'ides comme nous avons eu dans les annes 60...  Et qui alimente le "tous pareils"...

J'espre - mais c'est sans doute trop esprer - des attitudes responsables et non hypocrites de part et d'autre...  Je suis sans doute trop idaliste..  Mais c'est la raison pour laquelle je suis sans concession sur la gauche et ses discours : la responsabilit morale et la franchise m'ont t passes comme valeurs de gauche, et je m'attend - et je ne suis pas le seul -  ce qu'elles soient respectes..




> A la place du PS, j'entreprendrais des mesure de fond pour voluer sur certain dogmes(CDInfini, expulsions, licenciement des fonctionnaires, etc...) tout en donnant des carottes qui ne coute pas cher a la collectivit(abrogation d'hadopi par exemple.


Alors l, on jugera sur pices, mais je te parie que non : il faut des gens non lectoralistes, et ayant des c.uilles, y compris pour faire face  leur propre lectorat.. Ce que je connais - et que tout le monde connait - des 30 dernires annes laisse peu de place  la possiiblit que le PS en dispose (des c.uilles) : les premiers pas dans les rformes de l'enseignement (les postes + la rforme du calendrier + les allocations de rentre) laissent penser que l'lectoralisme est toujours la base ...

Les carottes, oui.. Le fond je suis pratiquement sr que non... (_tu vois Aubry dfaire la rforme qu'elle a elle-mme faite et dont elle se bombe le trose depuis 12 ans ????_)

J'espre me tromper...





> Si au passage ils permettent de simplifier et dacclrer les marchs publics, ils sont foutu d'avoir un bon bilan. Dans le cas contraire, la france ressemblera a aujourd'hui dans 5 ans...


Tout  fait, ce que je relevais plus haut et dans d'autres dbats ici-mme..

Et qui m'a valu de me faire traiter de tous les noms, mais je maintiens... 

Les grands mots ne vont pas suffir cette fois-ci : ou a se modifie en profondeur, ou c'est le FN qui passe la prochaine fois...

----------


## GPPro

Grosso modo la gauche est passe et elle devrait faire un programme de droite ? Et aprs vous balancez les menaces sur le passage du FN la prochaine fois ?

Content de voir galement que l'hypocrisie et la dmagogie politique sont des valeurs de gauche aux yeux de Souviron, il est clair que la droite n'a jamais, au grand jamais, donn dans ce registre ...

----------


## pmithrandir

> tu vois Aubry dfaire la rforme qu'elle a elle-mme faite et dont elle se bombe le torse depuis 12 ans ????[/I])


Elle aurait bien tort de le faire...

Vu les heures que l'on travaille en France, l'investissement et les cadences demandes, ainsi que la paye au bout, on est pay pour 32-35 heures de boulots dans un autre pays.

Si je suis informaticien en France, je vis comme un pauvre, je ne peux pas louer dans le centre ville, je fini sans conomies le mois, etc...
J'ai le mme mtier en Roumanie ou au Canada, je vis sans me soucier de la fin du mois...
Au canada, je mettais environ 1000-2000$ de cot par mois(selon si ma copine travaillait ou pas)
En Roumanie, on met de cot 60% de nos salaires environ en limitant volontairement notre train de vie un petit peu, mais pas trop...

Si on regarde les 35 heures, l'erreur initiale a t dans la mise en place, on aurait du dire : 
35 heures payes 35, mais possibilit d'heures supplmentaires rmunres.

la avec le systme, on a bloqu les augmentations pendant 10 ans... a 3% d'inflation par an, on est a 30% de salaire en plus perdu... largement plus que les 4 heures travailles en moins.

Bref, on a appris aux patrons a refuser des augmentations, et aux salaris  l'accepter. 

A Toronto, avoir une augmentation de 5% voulait dire dans ma boite que son valuation tait pas top, mais que l'on ne voulait pas se sparer de toi. une bonne augmentation, c'tait 10%.
Sans compter le bonus et les stock options...

Bref, ca vaut pas le coup de travailler en France comme salari.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Grosso modo la gauche est passe et elle devrait faire un programme de droite ? Et aprs vous balancez les menaces sur le passage du FN la prochaine fois ?
> 
> Content de voir galement que l'hypocrisie et la dmagogie politique sont des valeurs de gauche aux yeux de Souviron, il est clair que la droite n'a jamais, au grand jamais, donn dans ce registre ...


En fait, Hollande est pass sans programme conomique dfini... c'est dailleur pour cela qu'il y a encore un espoir je dirais...

Et oui, aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraitre, certaines mesures sont ncessaires, parce qu'elles coutent cher a tout le monde, et que beaucoup n'ont plus les moyens de payer...

Quelques exemples : 
 - la scurit du CDI, ca veut dire qu'on garde des gens que l'on sait inutiles dans une boite, voir qui coutent sans jamais rien rapporter. Tout cet argent, c'est autant qui ne va pas dans la poche de ceux qui travaille et font leur boulot correctement. 1 poste supprim, c'est 3% d'augmentation pour tous 30 autres de l'quipe.
 - La scurit des fonctionnaires, c'est des gnrations de gamins qui ont perdu une, deux ou trois annes a l'cole dans certaine matires devant des profs incomptents. Non seulement on les payent tous(par limpt) mais en plus on doit rattraper leurs conneries en payant le RSA, le chmage a des gens non qualifi par la suite.
 - Les impays des locataires, ce n'est pas les propritaires qui payent, c'est les autres locataires. J'en ai connu plusieurs qui louait des biens au dbut le prix juste. Aprs le premier locataire indsirable, ils ont mis 10-20% de loyer en plus. ca trie les gens en excluant ceux aux revenus limits, et ca laisse une cagnotte en cas de coup dur.

Et ainsi de suite... on a affaire a beaucoup de couts cachs qui alourdissent la note finale sans gain pour la communaut, et sans contraintes pour els inciter(je ne parle mme pas d'obliger)  changer.

Un employ qui ne fout rien, c'est 30 000 euros de perdu pour une boite.
Un gamin qui vole un scooter, c'est 3 000 euros de perdu pour une assurance.

Actuellement, on fait tout pour criminaliser toujours plus le voleur de scooter, mais ce n'est pas lui qui coute finalement plus cher a la socit...(et en optimisant un peu, on aurait peut tre du boulot pour lui dailleur)

----------


## pinocchio

> A Toronto, avoir une augmentation de 5% voulait dire dans ma boite que son valuation tait pas top, mais que l'on ne voulait pas se sparer de toi. une bonne augmentation, c'tait 10%.
> Sans compter le bonus et les stock options...


Pour ma culture personnelle, pourrais-tu m'clairer un peu.
Partons du principe, qu'on commence avec un salaire moyen, pour un informaticien, 1500 net.
A toronto, au bout de 10ans, en tant moyen dans son mtier, on se retrouve  2443 net et 3979net au bout de 20 ans?
En tant bon, on est  1091 net au bout de 20 ans.

Ce systme d'augmentation aussi lev me parait soit courir  la perte des socits soit faire partir les salaris  l'origine trs trs bas, donc difficile  s'en sortir au dmarrage.

Pour moi, une personne standard devrait suivre l'inflation puis plus tu es bon, plus ton augmentation s'augmente. 10% en dehors d'un changement de poste et de responsabilit me parait anormal.
cordialement

----------


## pmithrandir

Voici les salaires que j'ai vu a Toronto(centre ville)
Salaire junior : 35-45 000$
Salaire dveloppeur : 45-60 000$
5 ans d'exprience, bien ngoci et assez dou : 70-90 000$ (on commence  grer des petits projets, et on est totalement autonome)
Vraiment snior : 100 k+
Expert : ca monte  des niveau indcent

Je ne dis pas que ces salaires se retrouvent partout, mais ca s'obtient avec du rseautage et des comptences.

Niveau vacances, on tait a 3 semaines libre + 1 semaine  nol.
Assurance sant incluse en plus.

Aprs 10 ans d'exprience, on stagne par contre, y a une sorte de plafond pour les dveloppeur ou si ils ne sont pas vraiment expert dans un domaine crucial(bdd par exemple) ils atteignent le maximum.


Il faut compter entre 25 et 35% dimpts selon les revenus, prlevs a la source.
50 000$ = 3100$ de salaire mensuel net.

Je vivais dans un appartement en trs bon tat, 50m, une chambre + une grande terrasse(16m)+salon cuisine, etc... et mon budget mensuel(hors vacances) tait de 2200-2400$ sans faire attention pour 2 personnes. Seul, ca descend a 2000-2100$.

----------


## Bousk

Bonjour,
j'aime beaucoup l'change d'ides qui est men ici, le pour et le contre sont montrs, pess et dfendus, c'est trs intressant.

Ce matin, j'ai vu cette annonce, relay par un ami, dont voici le lien.
http://24heuresactu.com/2012/05/23/y...orite-au-beur/
euh.. hm... je vous laisse la commenter, pour ma part j'en serais bien incapable, hormis  crier haut et fort sa c*nnerie et un "mais que f*ut-elle ici ?!"
A ce stade-l, ce n'est plus de "l'antiracisme" mais clairement du racisme dans l'autre sens que celui dcri depuis la majorit des associations.
Bref, a m'a choqu.

Alors bon, que faut-il en penser ? L'annonce ? Hollande ? bref tout ce qui nous/vous intresse  ::): 

edit: discrimination posivite, merci j'avais oubli le terme.
C'est comme le politiquement correct, ce sont des termes qui me filent des boutons.  ::):

----------


## souviron34

> Grosso modo la gauche est passe et elle devrait faire un programme de droite ? Et aprs vous balancez les menaces sur le passage du FN la prochaine fois ?
> 
> Content de voir galement que l'hypocrisie et la dmagogie politique sont des valeurs de gauche aux yeux de Souviron, il est clair que la droite n'a jamais, au grand jamais, donn dans ce registre ...


Pas content de voir qu'on dforme mes propos.. Mais pas vraiment tonn : c'est justement le lot de ceux qui n'ont pas d'arguments et caricaturent ceux des autres...

1) je ne dis pas que la gauche "devrait faire un programme de droite". Je dis que quand il y a une bonne rforme, ce n'est pas parce qu'elle vient de l'autre ct quil faut rler contre... Et que a, c'est la base pour ne pas "diviser"... Mais au u des caricatures et de l'esprit sectaire que je vois ici et dans certains discours politiques, je n'y crois pas..

2) je n'ai jamais dit que la droite n'usait pas de dmago et d'hypocrisie, je dis simplement que la gauche, s'enveloppant de valeurs morales (la dfense des opprims et la justice en particulier) se doit d'tre exemplaire dans ce domaine (_j'ai parl de 35 ans de gouvernement.. En 35 ans on a eu plus que le PS, non ??_)

3) et que si elle ne l'est pas ET AU VU de la manire avec laquelle elle a tap sur NS, une bonne partie de la population sera tente par essayer autre chose que  les 2 partis alternant le pouvoir depuis 35 ans..


Mon opinion  moi ne vaut rien. C'est celle des millions de Franais qui a un certain poids..

----------


## javamine

> Bonjour,
> j'aime beaucoup l'change d'ides qui est men ici, le pour et le contre sont montrs, pess et dfendus, c'est trs intressant.
> 
> Ce matin, j'ai vu cette annonce, relay par un ami, dont voici le lien.
> http://24heuresactu.com/2012/05/23/y...orite-au-beur/
> euh.. hm... je vous laisse la commenter, pour ma part j'en serais bien incapable, hormis  crier haut et fort sa c*nnerie et un "mais que f*ut-elle ici ?!"
> A ce stade-l, ce n'est plus de "l'antiracisme" mais clairement du racisme dans l'autre sens que celui dcri depuis la majorit des associations.
> Bref, a m'a choqu.
> 
> Alors bon, que faut-il en penser ? L'annonce ? Hollande ? bref tout ce qui nous/vous intresse


 :8O:  ...
Disons qu'il cherche  exciter les gens afin de s'assurer d'avoir le FN au second tour en 2017 contre le PS et ainsi gagner assez facilement ... ?

Suis-je parano ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour,
> j'aime beaucoup l'change d'ides qui est men ici, le pour et le contre sont montrs, pess et dfendus, c'est trs intressant.
> 
> Ce matin, j'ai vu cette annonce, relay par un ami, dont voici le lien.
> http://24heuresactu.com/2012/05/23/y...orite-au-beur/
> euh.. hm... je vous laisse la commenter, pour ma part j'en serais bien incapable, hormis  crier haut et fort sa c*nnerie et un "mais que f*ut-elle ici ?!"
> A ce stade-l, ce n'est plus de "l'antiracisme" mais clairement du racisme dans l'autre sens que celui dcri depuis la majorit des associations.
> Bref, a m'a choqu.
> 
> Alors bon, que faut-il en penser ? L'annonce ? Hollande ? bref tout ce qui nous/vous intresse


Ca s'appelle aussi de la discrimination positive.

En France, on svertue a ne pas mettre les gens dans des cases officiellement en fonction de leur religion ou de leur origines. On fait d'autres cases(milieu social, CSP, etc...)

Dans d'autres pays, on a le droit de poser la question,et donc on peut faire des statistiques, et ventuellement des mesures cibles. Comme on a un quota handicaps ou de femmes, on a un quota d'indiens, d'immigrs, etc...

----------


## souviron34

j'aimerais d'ailleurs beaucoup savoir comment on va faire :

on va poser la question "vous tes beur ?"

Mais vu que a provoque un scandale de faire des staitstiques suivant l'origine, qu'est-ce qu'on va faire et comment ?? 

Ah.. Peut-tre que si la gauche le propose, a ne sera pas aussi scandaleux que si c'est Brice Hortefeux qui le propose..  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> ...
> Disons qu'il cherche  exciter les gens afin de s'assurer d'avoir le FN au second tour en 2017 contre le PS et ainsi gagner assez facilement ... ?
> 
> Suis-je parano ?


lol sans doute  ::):  (j'espre)

Je pense que c'est beaucoup plus prosaiquement de la btise bien-pensante des bobos intellos.. (j'espre)

----------


## ManusDei

> euh.. hm... je vous laisse la commenter, pour ma part j'en serais bien incapable, hormis  crier haut et fort sa c*nnerie et un "mais que f*ut-elle ici ?!"


Je commenterais quand je saurais ce qu'en dit l'interresse, 8 ans aprs (ouais, a date de 2004 cette phrase).

Et techniquement, a peut se tenir. A comptences gale, l'arabe/noir/chinois en a dj pris plein la gueule, au moins via le racisme ordinaire, compar au blanc (que je suis).
Si il n'a pas de casier pour aggression, on sait qu'il tient la pression  ::mrgreen:: , et qu'il n'entrera pas en dpression  la moindre contrarit.

----------


## Invit

> En Roumanie, on met de cot 60% de nos salaires environ en limitant volontairement notre train de vie un petit peu, mais pas trop...


Ote moi un doute... Tu as les salaires roumains, la scu roumaine, la retraite roumaine, tout a? Ou tu es dans une situation ou tu payes les impots roumains et tu as les prestations et le niveau de salaire franais? 

Parce que dans ce cas, comme il y a plein de roumains qui veulent venir (ou rester) en France parce qu'ils y vivent mieux, je proposerais bien un change... On va tous l bas, ils viennent tous ici, et hop plus de problme.




> la avec le systme, on a bloqu les augmentations pendant 10 ans... a 3% d'inflation par an, on est a 30% de salaire en plus perdu... largement plus que les 4 heures travailles en moins.


Je ne sais pas o tu travaillais  l'poque. Chez moi, les blocages ca a dur un an, et encore... Et comme les 35 heures ont correspondu  une baisse du temps de travail  salaire gal, a a juste t une baisse de productivit. 

A mon avis, le principal dfaut des 35 heures, ca a t l'ide gniale de laisser la ngociation aux partenaires sociaux (et les premiers pas du gouvernement montrent que l'habitude ne s'est pas perdue). L o les syndicats taient en position de force (entreprises publiques, grosses boites, tertiaire) elles ont t trs favorables. L o les syndicats n'ont pas prise, (ME, btiment, agriculture), elles ne l'ont pas t.

Et bien sur, la baisse de comptitivit a davantage touch les ouvriers que les cadres. Leur faute aussi, z'avaient qu' pas voter Le Pen (ah, on me dit qu'ils le font depuis? a montre bien qu'on avait raison de les punir).

Une belle rforme sociale, les 35 heures, presque aussi bien que le temps partiel, qui a permis aux femmes cadres de prendre leur mercredi, et aux caissires d'tre dispo  toute heure.




> A Toronto, avoir une augmentation de 5% voulait dire dans ma boite que son valuation tait pas top, mais que l'on ne voulait pas se sparer de toi. une bonne augmentation, c'tait 10%. Sans compter le bonus et les stock options...


Tu as des entreprises comme cela en France, et toutes les entreprises canadiennes ne vont pas bien. Comme pour la Roumaine, je crois que tu gnralises ton microcosme.




> Bref, ca vaut pas le coup de travailler en France comme salari.


Et pourtant, les franais rvent majoritairement d'tre salaris...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> on va poser la question "vous tes beur ?"
> Mais vu que a provoque un scandale de faire des staitstiques suivant l'origine, qu'est-ce qu'on va faire et comment ??


C'est assez curieux, d'ailleurs. L'absence de statistique tait cens protger l'anonymat, et permettre l'galit des chances. 

Ce qui m'ennuie dans la discrimination positive, c'est qu'elle se contente de favoriser ceux qui, au sein des "minorits visibles", n'ont pas de vrais problmes, mais sont assez malins pour en tirer parti. L'entre "ZEP"  Sciences Po a permis  des tas de gosses de familles aises qui avaient grandi en banlieue de faire de belles tudes, tout en permettant de dire aux gosses de cit en difficult relle qu'on faisait quelque chose "pour eux".

Le gouvernement actuel est assez caractristique de cette drive. Yamina Benguigui appartient  la diversit, mais ne vient pas spcialement des cits. Il y a le bon nombre de femmes, d'immigrs, de verts et d'aubristes, mais pas un ouvrier, et presque que des tudes suprieures.

En fin de compte, on peut se demander si le remde n'est pas pire que le mal. Au nom de la discrimination positive, cense compenser des dsquilibres, on va aider des gens qui n'en ont pas rellement besoin, au seul motif qu'ils appartiennent, visiblement (c'est le mot important), "au bon groupe", et cela permettra de se ddouaner vis  vis des autres.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Il y a le bon nombre de femmes, d'immigrs, de verts et d'aubristes, mais pas un ouvrier, et presque que des tudes suprieures.


Comment dire... Si on avait coll des ouvriers  tous les portefeuilles vous auriez t les premiers  hurler  l'incomptence. Il y a un moment o il faut arrter de se foutre de la gu**** du monde !

----------


## javamine

> mais pas un ouvrier, et presque que des tudes suprieures.


Passer de "simple" ouvrier  ministre, je doute qu'il en ait les comptences. On est "cens" avoir des syndicats pour reprsenter la population.

Ce que j'aimerai plutt, c'est avoir comme ministre des gens rellement issue du domaine de leur ministre, et pas seulement des politiciens de carrire.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Il y a eu des grves, des mouvements "de masse", des appels  "linsurrection civile", y compris sur ce forum, par exemple pour la Rforme des Universits.. Et pourtant une grande majorit des gens de gauche (et particulirement du corps enseignant) la trouve - finalement - bien...  (en cachette). Mais personne n'ose le dire en face.. Parce que c'tait L'Abominable Sarko et Son Abominable Equipe qui la fait..


Sur la rforme des universits le PS s'tait  l'poque prononc _en faveur_ de l'autonomie et leur plainte portait sur l'absence de garanties financires dont on voit bien aujourd'hui qu'elles taient ncessaires puisque la majorit des universits devenues autonomes sont dficitaires. 
Sur la rforme des retraites, ils la trouvent tellement bien que c'est une des premires choses sur laquelle ils reviennent.

Deux choses :
* La droite passe son temps  faire croire que "tout le monde" sait que les rformes qu'elles veut faire sont "indispensables" et que la gauche partagerait en ralit son avis. Il y a une part de vrit mais une part seulement car bon nombre des rformes de la droite relvent de thses dogmatiques et partisanes, et la gauche est profondment en dsaccord avec celles-ci quoi qu'en dise la droite. Quand toutes les tudes pointent que la TVA sociale serait plutt nfaste, la gauche est majoritairement contre quoi qu'en dise Cop.
* Si Sarko a t tant ha, ce n'tait pas pour les quelques rformes utiles qu'il a fates, mais pour le reste. Car, ne t'en dplaise, Sarko n'a pas t le grand rformateur que tu t'imagines, il en ralit fait trs peu de rformes utiles et ce n'est pas un Napolon III vilipend pour ses succs.

La gauche manque t-elle parfois de courage ? Oui, comme la droite. A t-elle parfois tendance  se rjouir de quelques mesures passes par l'autre camp ? Oui, comme la droite. Cesse donc de reprendre la propagande de l'UMP.




> Alors l, on jugera sur pices, mais je te parie que non : il faut des gens non lectoralistes, et ayant des c.uilles, y compris pour faire face  leur propre lectorat.. Ce que je connais - et que tout le monde connait - des 30 dernires annes laisse peu de place  la possiiblit que le PS en dispose (des c.uilles) : les premiers pas dans les rformes de l'enseignement (les postes + la rforme du calendrier + les allocations de rentre) laissent penser que l'lectoralisme est toujours la base ...


Ah ! C'est sr qu'augmenter les revenus des mdecins, baisser la TVA sur la restauration, imposer un bouclier fiscal  50%, baisser l'ISF et la taxation du capital, c'tait couillu ! Quel courage de la part de la droite ! Utile par contre ? Pertinent alors que les finances taient dj en berne ?




> Les carottes, oui.. Le fond je suis pratiquement sr que non... (_tu vois Aubry dfaire la rforme qu'elle a elle-mme faite et dont elle se bombe le trose depuis 12 ans ????_)


Pourquoi faudrait-il la dfaire ? Le patronat lui-mme ne le veut pas.




> Et qui m'a valu de me faire traiter de tous les noms, mais je maintiens...


Si je me souviens bien c'tait en fait pour d'autres raisons. Souhaiterais-tu te faire passer toi aussi pour un martyr ? 




> Les grands mots ne vont pas suffir cette fois-ci : ou a se modifie en profondeur, ou c'est le FN qui passe la prochaine fois...


 ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Comment dire... Si on avait coll des ouvriers  tous les portefeuilles vous auriez t les premiers  hurler  l'incomptence. Il y a un moment o il faut arrter de se foutre de la gu**** du monde !


"Si on ... alors vous..." De grce, ce n'est pas un match de foot, je ne suis pas Jean Franois Cop, tu n'es pas Franois Hollande...

Mais je persiste. C'est exactement le fond du problme. Si on part du principe que nommer des ouvriers  des postes ministriels, parce qu'ils sont ouvriers et appartiennent  une minorit qui mrite d'tre dfendue, est une mauvaise ide  cause de leur comptence, pourquoi s'extasie-t-on sur la parit au gouvernement?

Si on ne *peut* pas nommer des ouvriers, pas assez comptents pour faire des ministres, pourquoi faudrait-il nommer des "minorits visibles" (ou des femmes  50/50, et des verts, et des Aubristes) pour tre paritaire?

Ca me confirme dans l'ide que le PS est devenu un parti de petits bourgeois, qui prfrent les "gentils pauvres" faon Comtesse de Sgur, aux vrais ouvriers et aux caissires d'Intermarch, et aiment d'autant plus la diversit qu'ils mettent leurs gosses dans des coles privs o elle n'existe pas (ou, plus prcisment, o les "petits mohammeds" sont fils d'ambassadeurs, des arabes respectables, enfin merde, quoi!)

Mais je reconnais tre un peu biais en disant cela. Les Verts, qui ne recrutent que chez les urbains, les Mlenchonistes qui ne voient des ouvriers que quand ils regardent le dimanche les films d'Eisenstein), ou une certaine UMP, des juppettes  Rachida Dati, ne fonctionnent pas diffremment.

On a les politiques qu'on mrite...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Comment dire... Si on avait coll des ouvriers  tous les portefeuilles vous auriez t les premiers  hurler  l'incomptence. Il y a un moment o il faut arrter de se foutre de la gu**** du monde !


Le monde associatif permet de trouver des perles, des ouvriers ou des personnes sans aucun dplome avec des connaissances correctes sur la Sant, la Dfense, l'Industrie (pardon, le Redressement Progressif  ::D: ) etc.... et une bonne exprience dans la gestion d'quipe.

En cherchant un peu, et en cartant quelques pachydermes, il aurait tout  fait t possible de trouver des ouvriers comptents pour un poste de ministre.

----------


## pinocchio

> On ne peut pas nommer des ouvriers parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez comptents, mais il faudrait nommer des "minorits visibles" (ou des femmes  50/50, et des verts, et des Aubristes) pour tre paritaire?


Tu compares des femmes  un niveau social.
Cela voudrait-il dire que les femmes sont infrieures aux hommes  tes yeux?

Un ouvrier n'a pas vraiment sa place au gouvernement (Poutou le reconnaissait trs bien).
OK ManusDei peut en trouver mais cela reste trs rare. Des exceptions on peut en trouver partout sinon.

----------


## GPPro

> "Si on ... alors vous..." De grce, ce n'est pas un match de foot, je ne suis pas Jean Franois Cop, tu n'es pas Franois Hollande...
> 
> Mais je persiste. C'est exactement le fond du problme. Si on part du principe que nommer des ouvriers  des postes ministriels, parce qu'ils sont ouvriers et appartiennent  une minorit qui mrite d'tre dfendue, est une mauvaise ide  cause de leur comptence, pourquoi s'extasie-t-on sur la parit au gouvernement?
> 
> On ne peut pas nommer des ouvriers parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez comptents, mais il faudrait nommer des "minorits visibles" (ou des femmes  50/50, et des verts, et des Aubristes) pour tre paritaire?
> 
> Ca me confirme dans l'ide que le PS est devenu un parti de petits bourgeois, qui prfrent les "gentils pauvres" faon Comtesse de Sgur, aux vrais ouvriers et aux caissires d'Intermarch, et aiment d'autant plus la diversit qu'ils mettent leurs gosses dans des coles privs o elle n'existe pas (ou, plus prcisment, o les "petits mohammeds" sont fils d'ambassadeurs, des arabes respectables, enfin merde, quoi!)
> 
> Francois


Effectivement je ne suis pas FH, et sache pour ta gouverne que je ne suis pas plus PS.

Je trouve juste hallucinant ce que certaines personnes clairement  droite (toi, Souviron qui doit tre le seul  penser qu'il est  gauche, javamine) peuvent crire. Un vritable loge  la mauvaise foi, exactement ce que vous reprochez aux politiciens.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> "Si on ... alors vous..." De grce, ce n'est pas un match de foot, je ne suis pas Jean Franois Cop, tu n'es pas Franois Hollande...
> 
> Mais je persiste. C'est exactement le fond du problme. Si on part du principe que nommer des ouvriers  des postes ministriels, parce qu'ils sont ouvriers et appartiennent  une minorit qui mrite d'tre dfendue, est une mauvaise ide  cause de leur comptence, pourquoi s'extasie-t-on sur la parit au gouvernement?
> 
> On ne peut pas nommer des ouvriers parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez comptents, mais il faudrait nommer des "minorits visibles" (ou des femmes  50/50, et des verts, et des Aubristes) pour tre paritaire?


Il y a un certain distinguo  faire tout de mme. Un ouvrier n'est, sauf trs rares exceptions, pas comptent pour grer un ministre. Une femme qui a l'ducation pour, si; et il y a un vrai problme que les femmes ont parfois du mal  faire reconnaitre ce genre de comptences.

Il faudrait aussi que les choses soient plus claires: c'est le Parlement qui parle au nom du peuple, c'est le gouvernment qui gouverne. 

Le premier doit donc tre reprsentatif, et il est lamentable que certaines catgories (ouvriers, jeunes, etc) en soient exclues; le deuxime n'a pas vocation  tre reprsentatif, l'inclusion exprs de certaines catgories peut tre dfendue au nom de l'exemplarit mais la comptence doit toujours tre assure.



> Ca me confirme dans l'ide que le PS est devenu un parti de petits bourgeois, qui prfrent les "gentils pauvres" faon Comtesse de Sgur, aux vrais ouvriers et aux caissires d'Intermarch, et aiment d'autant plus la diversit qu'ils mettent leurs gosses dans des coles privs o elle n'existe pas (ou, plus prcisment, o les "petits mohammeds" sont fils d'ambassadeurs, des arabes respectables, enfin merde, quoi!)


Ce serait bien de se souvenir que les arabes (remplacer par noirs, Pakistanais, Extrme-Orientaux au besoin) ne sont pas tous pauvres, ni les blancs tous riches etc...

Sur un lger HS: j'aurais plus de respect pour le "Mohammed" ouvrier soudeur que pour le "Mohammed" fils oisif de l'ambassadeur d'un certain royaume, qui garde un esclave ou deux parce que l'enceinte de l'ambassade est territoire souverain de son pays.

----------


## ManusDei

> OK ManusDei peut en trouver mais cela reste trs rare. Des exceptions on peut en trouver partout sinon.


Euh, pas tellement en fait. Surtout dans un gros parti comme le PS.

----------


## Invit

> Tu compares des femmes  un niveau social.
> Cela voudrait-il dire que les femmes sont infrieures aux hommes  tes yeux?


J'adooore!!! 

Tu crois qu'un ancien ouvrier (allez Brgovoy, au hasard, mais je peux te trouver plein d'autres noms), ne peut pas faire un bon ministre? Le "petit peuple" est tellement mprisable  tes yeux? 

Srieusement, on ne peut *en mme temps* dire qu'on privilgie la comptence et vouloir des quotas stricts. 

Francois

----------


## pinocchio

fCharton,
Je maintiens mes propos : 
Pour de plus amples explications sur mon point de vue voir la phrase d'un minent forumeur du nom de MiaowZedong



> Il y a un certain distinguo  faire tout de mme. Un ouvrier n'est, sauf trs rares exceptions, pas comptent pour grer un ministre. Une femme qui a l'ducation pour, si; et il y a un vrai problme que les femmes ont parfois du mal  faire reconnaitre ce genre de comptences.


.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Tu compares des femmes  un niveau social.
> Cela voudrait-il dire que les femmes sont infrieures aux hommes  tes yeux?


Si l'on doit choisir des ministres en fonction d'autres critres que leur seule aptitude au poste, pourquoi le sexe et la couleur de la peau et non le statut social ? Soit on choisit les ministres sur leur comptence, soit on choisit en fonction d'autre chose, voil tout.

Je fais partie de ceux qui pensent que pour un ministre il y a  chaque fois au plus un ou deux types qui feront l'affaire, et non pas vingt candidatures interchangeables dont N femmes, M gays et L personnes d'une minorit ou d'une autre. D'autres ont une opinion diffrente mais vous comprendrez qu'avec la mienne, quand on me sort des considrations sur la parit ou les minorits, je lve les yeux au ciel d'exaspration, que ce soit  gauche ou  droite. 

Heureusement  chaque fois on rsout le problme en crant des postes fictifs ou sous tutelle, afin de ne pas causer de dgts. Cela cote un peu d'argent mais cela permet aussi de faire un affichage qui est peut tre utile en fin de compte. Du coup et  ce compte-l, pourquoi ne pas placer un ouvrier  la tte du secrtariat dtat  la pnibilit au travail ou des normes techniques ? a ne me semblerait pas plus idiot et, qui sait, ils y apporteraient peut-tre mme un regard pragmatique sur l'industrie qui semble cruellement faire dfaut  nos batteries de dputs agrgs de philosophie, avocats ou mdecins.




> Tu crois qu'un ancien ouvrier (allez Brgovoy, au hasard, mais je peux te trouver plein d'autres noms), ne peut pas faire un bon ministre? Le "petit peuple" est tellement mprisable  tes yeux?


Dans le cas de Brgovoy c'est un ancien ouvrier devenu professionnel de la politique, ce qui est diffrent. Dans ce cas on parle de recruter des ouvriers avec un potentiel intellectuel certain (il y a des bac +2/+5) et de les laisser grandir au travers de fonctions politiques successives. Ce serait intressant mais d'une part ni le PS, ni le PC, ni l'UMP ne semblent avoir a en stock (le profil des adhrents est strotyp des deux cts : professions intellectuelles suprieures et patrons/artisans/commerants). Qui plus est je ne suis pas sr de la raction de l'lectorat.

----------


## Invit

> Il y a un certain distinguo  faire tout de mme. Un ouvrier n'est, sauf trs rares exceptions, pas comptent pour grer un ministre. Une femme qui a l'ducation pour, si; et il y a un vrai problme que les femmes ont parfois du mal  faire reconnaitre ce genre de comptences.


D'abord, les ministres sont des politiques, et le sens politique n'est pas li aux diplmes. Je ne vois pas en quoi un ancien ouvrier, pass par le syndicalisme, ferait un mauvais ministre.

Ensuite, observe qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, certains partis recrutaient parmi les ouvriers, et ne s'en sortaient pas si mal.

Enfin, note qu'on n'a pas attendu 2012 pour avoir des femmes (et des femmes comptentes) au gouvernement. 

Je suis absolument sidr par ce mpris du cadre moyen pour les gens qui n'ont pas fait les "super tudes" dont il est si fier (et qui gnralement ne valent pas tripette, bac plus machin chose, pfff...).

(Et je dois t'avouer que ce genre de rponse te fait baisser dans mon estime, Miaow, et que je ne blague absolument pas quand je dis cela).




> le deuxime n'a pas vocation  tre reprsentatif, l'inclusion exprs de certaines catgories peut tre dfendue au nom de l'exemplarit mais la comptence doit toujours tre assure.


Bien d'accord, c'est pourquoi le discours sur la parit, et que les accusations de sexisme que mes critiques provoquent, me paraissent un peu ridicules....




> Ce serait bien de se souvenir que les arabes (remplacer par noirs, Pakistanais, Extrme-Orientaux au besoin) ne sont pas tous pauvres, ni les blancs tous riches etc...


C'est exactement mon point de vue. Les quotas ethniques reviennent  se ddouaner d'aider les arabes pauvres, au motif qu'on a quelques arabes riches au gouvernement. Je trouve cela infect, que cela vienne d'un bord ou de l'autre.

Francois

----------


## pinocchio

> Tu crois qu'un ancien ouvrier (allez Brgovoy, au hasard, mais je peux te trouver plein d'autres noms), ne peut pas faire un bon ministre? Le "petit peuple" est tellement mprisable  tes yeux?


Pour Brgovoy, entre son parcours d'ouvrier (assez court) et son arrive au gouvernement, il s'est pass combien d'annes? 32annes 1949-1981
Ne compares-tu pas une situation #1945 avec le monde actuel alors que beaucoup de choses ont changes.
Je ne dis pas que le monde actuel est meilleur en tout mais comparons ce qui est comparable.

----------


## Invit

> Ne compares-tu pas une situation #1945 avec le monde actuel alors que beaucoup de choses ont changes.


Que cherches tu  dire? Qu'avant les ouvriers pouvaient faire de bons politiques, mais qu'aujourd'hui non?

J'ai l'impression que tu t'enfonces... 

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> D'abord, les ministres sont des politiques, et le sens politique n'est pas li aux diplmes. Je ne vois pas en quoi un ancien ouvrier, pass par le syndicalisme, ferait un mauvais ministre.


Nous n'avons vraiment pas la mme conception d'un ministre alors.  mon humble avis, un ministre doit avoir d'autres comptences que celles de pouvoir gagner des lctions. Sinon, il n'y aurait qu' suivre l'exemple Amricain et mettre des avocats partout. 

Un ministre doit avant tout prendre des dcisions, dans beaucoup de ministres il doit aussi avoir des comptences de diplomate. Gouverner demande plus que du "sens politique".

Et les trs rares exceptions, il y en a forcment, les ouvriers tants quelques millions. Cependant, le travail d'un ministre est beaucoup plus proche de celui d'un cadre dirigeant que de celui d'un ouvrier, d'o qu'une exprience et des qualifications d'ouvrier n'y prparent pas.

P.S. au fait, je suis autant un "ancien ouvrier" que ne l'tait Beregovoy, et pas vraiment bard de diplmes, ni mprisant envers la classe ouvrire. Par contre, ce serait hypocrite de ma part de critiquer la nomination d'une avocate aux Finances puis au FMI tout en soutenant la nomination d'un ouvrier  ces mmes postes.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Que cherches tu  dire? Qu'avant les ouvriers pouvaient faire de bons politiques, mais qu'aujourd'hui non?


Je vois une raison qui fait que c'tait plus facile : le bagage acadmique tait relativement uniforme dans la population car souvent born au certificat d'tudes, si bien que l'instit' et l'ouvrier avaient tous deux la mme lgitimit acadmique. Cela dit on trouve aujourd'hui des ouvriers bac +2 alors qui sait si les choses ne vont pas  nouveau changer.




> Nous n'avons vraiment pas la mme conception d'un ministre alors.  mon humble avis, un ministre doit avoir d'autres comptences que celles de pouvoir gagner des lctions. Sinon, il n'y aurait qu' suivre l'exemple Amricain et mettre des avocats partout.


Mais on voit aussi des ministres avec des DEA universitaires et des parcours professionnels qui n'ont absolument rien de reluisant.

----------


## pinocchio

> Que cherches tu  dire? Qu'avant les ouvriers pouvaient faire de bons politiques, mais qu'aujourd'hui non?
> J'ai l'impression que tu t'enfonces...


Il y a encore 20 ans des changements de carrires taient ralisables. Actuellement, c'est beaucoup plus dur.
Essaie de refaire le parcours de M. BEREGOVOY actuellement. Je ne suis pas sr que cela soit ralisable. Je ne dis toujours pas que le monde actuel est meilleur mais j'ouvre les yeux.
Malheureusement nous sommes dans un monde bien moins ouvert qu'auparavant. Les volutions ne sont pas les mmes et je le regrette.
Regarde le nombre de post sur la diffrence entre un bac+5 et un bac+2 o il est mentionn qu'un bac+5 sans exprience est bien mieux vu qu'un bac+2 avec 10 ans d'exprience. Il y a encore 20ans ce n'tait pas le cas.

ps : je suis galement plus proche de l'ouvrier que de l'ingnieur mme si j'en suis maintenant entour.

----------


## Invit

> Un ministre doit avant tout prendre des dcisions, dans beaucoup de ministres il doit aussi avoir des comptences de diplomate. Gouverner demande plus que du "sens politique".


Je ne vois toujours pas en quoi cela exclut les anciens ouvriers (passs par le syndicalisme et tout cela)... On pourrait probablement considrer, d'ailleurs, que ce genre de critre devrait privilgier les vieux aux jeunes (le sens politique s'acquiert avec le temps), et des personnes ayant eu des expriences hors du microcosme de la politique et de la haute administration...

C'est l que je vois deux poids et deux mesures. Pour les ouvriers (ces pels ces galeux), il y a plein de bonnes raisons.... Pour les autres, ah ben tiens, c'est justement ce qu'on dnonce quand on disait que les femmes, par nature, ne pouvaient exercer le commandement... Ah oui, mais pour les ouvriers c'est vrai...




> P.S. au fait, je suis davantage un "ancien ouvrier" que ne l'tait Beregovoy, et pas vraiment bard de diplmes, ni mprisant envers la classe ouvrire.


Mes excuses alors, je suis, pour des raisons diffrentes (mais ethniquement proches) des tiennes, extrmement sensible  ce genre de discours....




> Par contre, ce serait hypocrite de ma part de critiquer la nomination d'une avocate aux Finances puis au FMI tout en soutenant la nomination d'un ouvrier  ces mmes postes.


Si c'est de Christine Lagarde que tu parles, je pense que tu as tort. Il me parait difficile de faire pire, en fait...

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais on voit aussi des ministres avec des DEA universitaires et des parcours professionnels qui n'ont absolument rien de reluisant.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ont un diplome qu'ils sont _forcment_ reluisants non plus. Sinon, il suffirait de tirer au sort parmi les diploms....

Les parcours professionels sont assez tratres. Quelqu'un qui a 20 ans d'exprience  la tte de Renault sera peut-tre comptent  l'Industrie (pardon, le Redressement Productif  ::mouarf:: ), mais va-t-il travailler pour le pays? pour Renault? Pour les entreprises automobiles? 

Ce qui est bien pour les entreprises n'est pas forcment bien pour le pays....pourtant, quand on regarde les diffrents groupes consultatifs, missions spciales et autres mis en place, on voit que nos gouvernements consultent leurs entreprises avant de prendre des dcisions. L'influence des entreprises n'est pas forcment bonne, pas plus que l'influence des "marchands"  l'poque du mercantilisme.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Les parcours professionels sont assez tratres. Quelqu'un qui a 20 ans d'exprience  la tte de Renault sera peut-tre comptent  l'Industrie (pardon, le Redressement Productif ), mais va-t-il travailler pour le pays? pour Renault? Pour les entreprises automobiles?


Un parcours professionnel peut aussi se faire dans le service public ou, comme souvent pour nos ministres, au travers de mandats et de responsabilits publiques. Et  cela il faudrait aussi ajouter tous les services fournis au parti en termes d'expertises, de rapports, de travaux, etc. Et si on ne juge pas en fonction de a, de quoi donc alors ? La tte du client ?

----------


## Invit

> Je vois une raison qui fait que c'tait plus facile : le bagage acadmique tait relativement uniforme dans la population car souvent born au certificat d'tudes, si bien que l'instit' et l'ouvrier avaient tous deux la mme lgitimit acadmique. Cela dit on trouve aujourd'hui des ouvriers bac +2 alors qui sait si les choses ne vont pas  nouveau changer.


Est ce vraiment diffrent aujourd'hui? Un ouvrier avait son certificat d'tude, un cadre moyen avait son bac. Aujourd'hui un ouvrier a son bac, et un cadre BAC+5... 

Je crois que le problme est ailleurs. On a beaucoup critiqu le "plafond de verre" que rencontraient les femmes et les minorits dans les entreprises. Je crois que c'est aujourd'hui un combat d'arrire garde (c'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait que les politiques s'en emparent : ils sont srs de gagner cette bataille). 

Aujourd'hui, le problme s'est dplac autour des diplmes. Un ouvrier du btiment, parfois tout  fait cultiv, et gagnant bien sa vie, sera moins bien considr qu'un "mini-cadre", avec un diplome bidon pay cher et vilain par papa-maman, qui vivote sur un SMIC amlior. C'est ce qui explique,  mon avis, qu'on a eu trs peu d'tats d'me  dlocaliser l'industrie (ce sera plus dur pour les cadres...), et que la classe ouvrire, par raction, ne vote plus ou vote FN.

Un autre changement, c'est le poids qu'ont pris les profils "science po" dans la sphre politico-mdiatique, avec la professionnalisation de celle ci. Quelque part, les politiques (et les journalistes) qui ont longtemps reprsent une "vue en coupe" de la socit, se sont terriblement homogniss. Mme des syndicats comme la CGT recrutent aujourd'hui ce genre de cadres!

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ote moi un doute... Tu as les salaires roumains, la scu roumaine, la retraite roumaine, tout a? Ou tu es dans une situation ou tu payes les impots roumains et tu as les prestations et le niveau de salaire franais? 
> 
> Parce que dans ce cas, comme il y a plein de roumains qui veulent venir (ou rester) en France parce qu'ils y vivent mieux, je proposerais bien un change... On va tous l bas, ils viennent tous ici, et hop plus de problme.


Moi je suis salari local roumain. donc scu roumaine par exemple.
Ma copine est VI, donc indemnit paye par la France en Euro(bon salaire mais pas exceptionnel non plus) scu franaise et assurance mdicale paye.

Oui, les informaticien sont pas mal pay ici(et oui vous pouvez essayer de venir, en niveau de vie ca n'a rien  voir).

En fait, les roumains qui viennent le France sont majoritairement des roumains ou pauvres et sans ducation, ou d'autres qui croient a l'eldorado, ou certains qui sont parti avant le boom conomique.

A savoir, l'informatique paye trs bien ici par rapport au reste.



> Je ne sais pas o tu travaillais  l'poque. Chez moi, les blocages ca a dur un an, et encore... Et comme les 35 heures ont correspondu  une baisse du temps de travail  salaire gal, a a juste t une baisse de productivit.


J'avais lu une tude pour les 10 ans des 35 heures ou ils montraient que sur tous les domaines(l'(informatique a t largement pargn) les salaires avaient baiss depuis 2000, surtout quand on prenait en compte l'inflation.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Un parcours professionnel peut aussi se faire dans le service public ou, comme souvent pour nos ministres, au travers de mandats et de responsabilits publiques. Et  cela il faudrait aussi ajouter tous les services fournis au parti en termes d'expertises, de rapports, de travaux, etc. Et si on ne juge pas en fonction de a, de quoi donc alors ? La tte du client ?


Il faudrait surtout juger en fonction d'une connaissance prcise de la personne que ne suffit pas  apporter la connaissance de son diplome ou du nombre d'annes d'exprience. 

Les entreprises recrutent sur des estimations de pourcentages, a va quand tu recrutes un de tes 50 informaticiens mais pas quand tu recrutes ton unique ministre de l'Industrie (pardon, du Redressement Productif).




> Oui, les informaticien sont pas mal pay ici(et oui vous pouvez essayer de venir, en niveau de vie ca n'a rien  voir).


a me fait penser au Marocun ami qui y est retourn a baiss son salaire nominal de 40%, mais multipli son pouvoir d'achat. Cependant, ce n'est possible que parce que la majorit des Marocains ont un pouvoir d'achat qui n'est qu'une fraction de ce qu'ils auraient en France au mme poste. 

Bref, la rpartition des richesses est beaucoup plus favorable aux informaticiens au Maroc. La Roumanie ne serait-t-elle pas dans le mme cas?



> J'avais lu une tude pour les 10 ans des 35 heures ou ils montraient que sur tous les domaines(l'(informatique a t largement pargn) les salaires avaient baiss depuis 2000, surtout quand on prenait en compte l'inflation.


Le phnomne n'est pas unique  la France, du moins si a concerne principalement les bas salaires.

----------


## souviron34

> Aujourd'hui, le problme s'est dplac autour des diplmes. Un ouvrier du btiment, parfois tout  fait cultiv, et gagnant bien sa vie, sera moins bien considr qu'un "mini-cadre", avec un diplome bidon pay cher et vilain par papa-maman, qui vivote sur un SMIC amlior. C'est ce qui explique,  mon avis, qu'on a eu trs peu d'tats d'me  dlocaliser l'industrie (ce sera plus dur pour les cadres...), et que la classe ouvrire, par raction, ne vote plus ou vote FN.
> 
> Un autre changement, c'est le poids qu'ont pris les profils "science po" dans la sphre politico-mdiatique, avec la professionnalisation de celle ci. Quelque part, les politiques (et les journalistes) qui ont longtemps reprsent une "vue en coupe" de la socit, se sont terriblement homogniss. Mme des syndicats comme la CGT recrutent aujourd'hui ce genre de cadres!


oui, mais je ne sais pas si le probleme est nouveau : tout le monde en France s'est bien foutu de la gueule de Carter ("le marchand de cacahuetes"), de Reagan ou de Schwarzenegger ("les acteurs"), de Berlusconi ("le patron"), de Poutine ("le KGB")...

En fait, la France est tres conservatrice, et voudrait voir des "specialistes" affirmes par un bon diplome "bon a gouverner", tout en critiquant l'ENA...

Mais pour peu qu'un sorte du rang, et on se fout de sa gueule comme "pas serieux" ou "sans experience"

Tres francais comme attitude, et pas particulierement nouveau - ni reserve a la politique...


Mais ca a l'air effectivement de s'accentuer avec le temps, et dans tous les domaines....

C'est pas demain la veille qu'on aura un handicape (comme Roosevelt), un noir (comme Obama), une femme (comme la majorite des pays d'Amerique du Sud.. Meme pour presenter le JT on n'en veut pas...

----------


## Invit

> oui, mais je ne sais pas si le probleme est nouveau : tout le monde en France s'est bien foutu de la gueule de Carter ("le marchand de cacahuetes"), de Reagan ou de Schwarzenegger ("les acteurs"), de Berlusconi ("le patron"), de Poutine ("le KGB")...
> 
> En fait, la France est tres conservatrice, et voudrait voir des "specialistes" affirmes par un bon diplome "bon a gouverner", tout en critiquant l'ENA...


Je ne suis pas sr. Aux USA, les ministres sont souvent des spcialistes. Au Trsor c'est typique, maintenant il y a Geithner, ancien patron de la Fed, avant Paulson, qui avait dirig Goldman Sachs. Au Secrtariat d'Etat, Hillary Clinton est un peu l'exception, avant il y avait eu des purs diplomates comme Madeleine Albright, ou des militaires comme Colin Powell. Dans les ministres techniques, c'est encore plus net.

En France, on met  ces postes des purs politiques, voire, on considre que le fait de ne pas tre lu est rdhibitoire...

Quelque part, on a donc une dfinition diffrente de "spcialiste". Aux USA, c'est quelqu'un qui connait le sujet sur lequel il va travailler, en France, c'est un lu, qui parfois a particip  une commission sur le sujet.

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a deux raisons, bien franaises, pour lesquelles on nomme des politiques  la tte des ministres. D'abord, il y a cette mfiance vis  vis de la socit civile, un patron, c'est forcment corrompu, nommer un ancien banquier au trsor, c'est ressenti comme un conflit d'intrt (aux USA, on voit a comme une chance, parce qu'on part du principe que le ministre servira son pays, en premier lieu...). Ensuite, pour un professionnel de la politique, c'est assez bien pay, et trs utile pour la suite de sa carrire. Je pense qu'il ne faut pas chercher ailleurs l'absence de la socit civile dans le gouvernement actuel: la demande politique tait trop forte...

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> [...] nommer un ancien banquier au trsor, c'est ressenti comme un conflit d'intrt


*C'est* un conflit d'intrt.




> (aux USA, on voit a comme une chance, parce qu'on part du principe que le ministre servira son pays, en premier lieu...).


Non, aux USA, les lobbies gouvernent, c'est pas la mme chose.

----------


## Invit

> Non, aux USA, les lobbies gouvernent, c'est pas la mme chose.


Hmm, tu crois que c'est spcifiques aux USA? La floppe d'narques et d'X qui naviguent entre cabinets ministriels et direction de grandes entreprises, les anciens ministres (Idrac) ou secrtaires gnraux (Lauvergeon) qu'on retrouve  la tte d'entreprises de service public, le poids d'ELF en Afrique ou de Total en Birmanie, les curiosits du financement de nos institutions (du financement des partis aux partenariats public-priv qui nous permettent de planquer notre dette), sans oublier le rle de VRP industriel que jouent nos prsidents en visite  l'tranger, tu ne crois pas que a vaut les USA?

Mon impression reste que, anti-amricanisme et fiert nationale mis  part, les Etats Unis fonctionnent mieux que nous. L'argent y rgne en matre, mais c'est visible et assum. En France, c'est pareil, mais on le cache. 

Qui a dit rpublique bananire?

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Hmm, tu crois que c'est spcifiques aux USA? La floppe d'narques et d'X qui naviguent entre cabinets ministriels et direction de grandes entreprises, les anciens ministres (Idrac) ou secrtaires gnraux (Lauvergeon) qu'on retrouve  la tte d'entreprises de service public, le poids d'ELF en Afrique ou de Total en Birmanie, les curiosits du financement de nos institutions (du financement des partis aux partenariats public-priv qui nous permettent de planquer notre dette), sans oublier le rle de VRP industriel que jouent nos prsidents en visite  l'tranger, tu ne crois pas que a vaut les USA?
> 
> Mon impression reste que, anti-amricanisme et fiert nationale mis  part, les Etats Unis fonctionnent mieux que nous. L'argent y rgne en matre, mais c'est visible et assum. En France, c'est pareil, mais on le cache. 
> 
> Qui a dit rpublique bananire?
> 
> Francois


Au del du cumul de clichs et d'approximations dans lesquels tu excelles, les US sont effectivement un pays merveilleux, si tu es riche, blanc et en bonne sant. Sachant que la partie riche peut aider  compenser les deux suivantes  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

Je crois que tu es hors-sujet. Relis le bout de rponse de Marco46.

----------


## GPPro

> oui, mais je ne sais pas si le probleme est nouveau : tout le monde en France s'est bien foutu de la gueule de Carter ("le marchand de cacahuetes"), de Reagan ou de Schwarzenegger ("les acteurs"), de Berlusconi ("le patron"), de Poutine ("le KGB")...


Et clairement ce sont ou ils ont t des prsidents/gouverneurs extraordinaire ( la limite on peut mettre au crdit de Carter sa politique trangre, mais il a surtout brill APRES sa prsidence)...

PS : oui, je suis ironique, il vaut mieux le prciser ici.

----------


## GPPro

> Je crois que tu es hors-sujet. Relis le bout de rponse de Marco46.


Non, je rpondais  la partie "les tats-unis fonctionnent mieux que nous". D'ailleurs, je suis prt  mettre ma main  couper que fcharton n'a jamais eu  faire  l'administration amricaine.

----------


## Invit

> Non, je rpondais  la partie "les tats-unis fonctionnent mieux que nous". D'ailleurs, je suis prt  mettre ma main  couper que fcharton n'a jamais eu  faire  l'administration amricaine.


On parlait des lobbies, et de leur poids respectifs en France et aux USA. Et je pense que sur ce sujet, le systme amricain, plus transparent, fonctionne mieux que le notre, parfaitement opaque. 

Et fais gaffe aux paris stupides, c'est un truc  y laisser des doigts ou des mains...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Non, aux USA, les lobbies gouvernent, c'est pas la mme chose.





> Hmm, tu crois que c'est spcifiques aux USA?


 ::mrgreen:: 

La seule chose de rellement diffrente c'est qu'aux USA c'est officiel...

Mais, entre le lobby des agriculteurs pour la PAC, le lobby des fonctionnaires pour les rformes de l'Etat, le lobby des industriels de l'armement, le lobby du nuclaire, le lobby pharmaceutique sur lla Scu et ses remboursements/contrle des prescriptions, le lobby des mdecins, le lobby ptrolier, et les lobby politiques, la France fonctionne strictement sur le mme modle.. Mais encore une fois cach...

(La notion de "visiteur mdical" est spcifique  la France, par exemple, et n'est pas conidre comme un "lobby" officiel, alors que c'en est bien un)





> Au del du cumul de clichs et d'approximations dans lesquels tu excelles, les US sont effectivement un pays merveilleux, si tu es riche, blanc et en bonne sant. Sachant que la partie riche peut aider  compenser les deux suivantes


Pour les clichs, tu es pas mal non plus  ::aie:: 

Tu y a vcu ?? Tu as vu autre chose que les colonnes de Lib, un reportage  Arte, ou une semaine de vacances  Las Vegas  ??

Franchement... 





> Et clairement ce sont ou ils ont t des prsidents/gouverneurs extraordinaire ( la limite on peut mettre au crdit de Carter sa politique trangre, mais il a surtout brill APRES sa prsidence)...


Euh... Pour leur pays, ils se sont dbrouills pas si mal, non ?? En tous cas pas pire que des Clinton ou Bush ou Obama, tous 3 avocats et grands financiers...

Ce qui est fascinant c'est la propension  dnigrer sans comparaison... 

Mais a me semble tre justement le lot de la politique militante en France,  gauche comme  droite : on prend des boucs missaires et on fait des gros sacs au choix repoussoirs ou modles : les patrons, les ouvriers, les amricains, les allemands, ... 

Quand on met une critique on se voit afubler de toute sorte de noms d'oiseaux et on s'entend rtorquer "pas de gnralits", et par contre eux (vous) avez le droit d'mettre des gnralits absurdes sans justifications autres que ce bouc missaire, et sans aucune connaissance de la ralit...


Je r-itre :

David Paterson

Noir, aveugle, et Gouverneur de l'Etat de New-York...

Quand verra-t-on a en France, que ce soit   la tte de l'Etat, de la ville de Paris, mme en smple dput, et mme en tant que Chef d'Entreprise, journaliste, prof, .... ????

Alors lui tait un pro de la politique, mais plien d'autres ne le sont pas.. 

Mais a va tellement  l'encontre de vos clichs tout faits, et de la "super-bien pensance" du Corcorico que "_nous on les meilleurs et les USA sont soit racistes soit stupides_", je n'ose mme pas sprer que tu arrives  enregistrer a ...

----------


## Bousk

> Je r-itre :
> 
> David Paterson
> 
> Noir, aveugle, et Gouverneur de l'Etat de New-York...
> 
> Quand verra-t-on a en France, que ce soit   la tte de l'Etat, de la ville de Paris, mme en smple dput, et mme en tant que Chef d'Entreprise, journaliste, prof, .... ????


D'ici quelques annes il sera peut-tre obligatoire puisqu'il entrera dans un quota des socits.  ::aie:: 

"Bon les mecs, voil les nouveaux CV.
Donc cette semaine on recherche 2 arabes, 1 chinois, 1 issu de milieu difficile, 1 balieusard et 2 aveugles dont 1 black. Si parmi eux 1 ou 2 sont en fauteuil roulant c'est mieux, sinon il en faudra 2 de plus pour combler ce quota-l."  ::calim2::

----------


## DonQuiche

> La notion de "visiteur mdical" est spcifique  la France


Bien sr que non.  ::roll:: 
Aux USA cela s'appelle des "pharmaceutical sales representatives". Une appellation plus commerciale, avec un plus large panel lgal d'incitations financires, mais le boulot et le rsultat sont les mmes.

EDIT : Tirs de wikipedia, pour le fun... visitador medico, medical representative, agente de propaganda mdica, informador tcnico sanitario, representante mdico, repre mdico, valijas, etc. Seulement en France ?

----------


## souviron34

> Bien sr que non. 
> Aux USA cela s'appelle des "pharmaceutical sales representatives". *Une appellation plus honnte*, avec un plus large panel d'outils de corruption lgal  leur disposition, mais le boulot est le mme.


c'est bien ce que je dis : la notion telle qu'elle est utilise en France est spcifique  notre hypocrisie..  ::P: 

On refuse d'admettre qu'on a des lobbyes, on dit que c'est interdit, et pour contourner on a cr un terme qui ne fait pas rfrence  la vente...

----------


## DonQuiche

> c'est bien ce que je dis : la notion telle qu'elle est utilise en France est spcifique  notre hypocrisie.. 
> 
> On refuse d'admettre qu'on a des lobbyes, on dit que c'est interdit, et pour contourner on a cr un terme qui ne fait pas rfrence  la vente...


A ce compte-l, pourquoi aux USA parle t-on de "lobbyist" et non de "corruptor" puisqu'ils sont lgalement autoriss  financer les partis et candidats politiques ? Chacun ses hypocrisies : dans les hpitaux franais on parle d'usagers et de patients, pour des raisons culturelles, donc nous avons des visiteurs mdicaux et non des commerciaux.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour avoir discuter avec des canadiens du systme franais, ils aimaient le fait que les liens avec la finance ne soit pas ncessaire pour faire compagne.
Le fait que la France paye la campagne lectorale des partis, et que les gens ne soient pas autoriss a donner a un candidat leur paraissait beaucoup mieux comme systme dmocratique(on tait en plein dans l'affaire btancourt, donc ca les avaient interloqu puisque chez eux ca aurait t lgal)

Et oui, il y a des lobbist, qui sont dailleur autoris a l'assemble national a certains endroits seulement. Mais on a mis en place un certain nombre de garde fou, malheureusement parfois soumis a "dnonciation" ou saisine d'un politicien qui ne veut pas le faire.

Un exemple, c'est un fonctionnaire du budget, ou normalement un ministre qui ne pourrait pas devenir directeur d'une banque dans les 3 annes qui suivent... mais c'est largement dvoy, parce que la commissions est devenue trop politise, avec surtout des saisines uniquement quand la presse pose la question.(alors que ca devrait tre automatique, ona pas non plus 3000 ministres en turn over permanent)

----------


## souviron34

> A ce compte-l, pourquoi aux USA parle t-on de "lobbyist" et non de "corruptor" puisqu'ils sont lgalement autoriss  financer les partis et candidats politiques ?


euh.. Le terme lobby correspond  "groupement d'intrt"..

Ils sont autoriss, tout comme une entreprise ou un particulier,  financer une campagne lectorale - en partie -.

En quoi sont-ils lgalement plus "corruptor" qu'un particulier ???

Franchement...

Mais en France la formation officielle d'un "lobby" est interdite..





> Chacun ses hypocrisies : dans les hpitaux franais on parle d'usagers et de patients,


Et ?? C'est strictement identique aux US..





> pour des raisons culturelles, donc nous avons des visiteurs mdicaux et non des commerciaux.


Relis plus haut.. La rponse tait par rapport  l'affirmation qu'aux USA les lobbys existaient et pas en France...

----------


## souviron34

> Pour avoir discuter avec des canadiens du systme franais, ils aimaient le fait que les liens avec la finance ne soit pas ncessaire pour faire compagne.
> Le fait que la France paye la campagne lectorale des partis, et que les gens ne soient pas autoriss a donner a un candidat leur paraissait beaucoup mieux comme systme dmocratique(on tait en plein dans l'affaire btancourt, donc ca les avaient interloqu puisque chez eux ca aurait t lgal)
> )


D'une part ce que tu dis est faux : l'Etat ne paye pas les campagnes, mais UNE PARTIE des campagnes...


Cependant, l'ide d'origine des Pres Fondateurs aux USA et de la constituion au Canada, et qui marque et sous-tend toujours cette dcision constitutionnelle, est justement une justification dmocratique :

Si un candidat est riche, il n'aura pas d'obligations plus tard et de faiblesses vis--vis de leveirs financiers qu'on pourrait lui appliquer..


Dans l'application de ces 50 dernires annes, clairement c'est faux. Mais la justification est celle-l.. 

Cependant, quand on regarde notre systme, il n'est pas forcment plus dmocratique dans le fond, ni juste dans les 50 dernirs annes non plus..   

La caste des mdecins/avocats/ENA a "ferm" le "march" des candidatures possibles..
Les petits partis sont souvent en faillite, si ils n'atteignent pas 5%, et mme si ils n'atteignent pas 10%..
Inversement les 2 gros peuvent se permettre d'craser les autres par des moyens financiers gigantesques.

----------


## DonQuiche

> En quoi sont-ils lgalement plus "corruptor" qu'un particulier ???


Effectivement ils ne sont pas plus corrupteurs que des riches qui donnent des millions de dollars. Ah ! Tiens, a doit tre pour a qu'en France on a fix un plafond d'une poigne de milliers d'euros pour un parti.

Je maintiens : aux USA la corruption a t lgalise et institutionnalise, plusieurs lobbies font de la corruption franche et ouverte. Merci mais je prfre cent fois notre systme. 




> Mais en France la formation officielle d'un "lobby" est interdite..


Mais bien sr que non ! On les appelle "syndicat de ", "organisation de dfense des ", "groupement des ", etc. Et comme le rappelait Pmithrandir leur existence est reconnue et leur prsence au Parlement encadre.




> Et ?? C'est strictement identique aux US..


Patient, oui, usager, non. Et dans les services de sant on y parle beaucoup plus souvent de client que chez nous. Tu peux y voir de l'hypocrisie, j'y vois une louable diffrence culturelle qui retarde et contrecarre les pousses carnassires de certains.




> Relis plus haut.. La rponse tait par rapport  l'affirmation qu'aux USA les lobbys existaient et pas en France...


Sauf que d'une part des commerciaux ne forment pas des lobbies, mme s'il existe des similarits entre les deux (va dire  un vendeur de bagnole qu'il fait partie du lobby des automobiles il va se demander quel fada il vient de rcuprer), et que d'autre part tu dnonais, j'espre, le fait que les lobbies taient moins importants (en apparence seulement selon toi) et non pas inexistants (ce qui serait de l'ignorance).

----------


## pmithrandir

> D'une part ce que tu dis est faux : l'Etat ne paye pas les campagnes, mais UNE PARTIE des campagnes...


officiellement si...

http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...lectorale.html

En vrai, l'UMP et le PS ayant des sources de revenus annexes importantes, elles peuvent se permettrent de rester en "non campagne" longtemps et de dpenser sans compter leur argent sans se soucier des remboursements. De ce point de vue, une dclaration de campagne tardive permet de dpenser plus d'argent.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le fait que la France paye la campagne lectorale des partis, et que les gens ne soient pas autoriss a donner a un candidat leur paraissait beaucoup mieux comme systme dmocratique(on tait en plein dans l'affaire btancourt, donc ca les avaient interloqu puisque chez eux ca aurait t lgal)


L'encadrement des donations est un peu diffrent de a.
Toi, personne prive peut donner jusqu' 4600/an  des candidats  diverses lections (non-cumulable, donc si tu donnes 4000  un candidat, reste 600 pour un autre), et 7500/an  un parti. Les dons donnent accs  une rduction fiscale de 66%. Pour les partis c'est cumulable, donc tu peux donner 7500  l'UMP, 7500 au PCD, 7500 au parti La Gauche Moderne etc....

Les partis peuvent ensuite donner l'argent  un autre parti, ce qui entraine que l'UMP finanait en partie le PRV, et aussi que -c'est juste une supposition  ::mrgreen:: - tu peux contourner la limite de 7500 en donnant  l'UMP et  un parti satellite, donnant au total 15000, voire plus si affinits.

Un certain nombre de politiques crent des partis pour les lections, pour engranger des dons pour leur campagne, en plus de l'aide du parti originel.

Pour le financement par l'argent public, seule une partie des campagnes lectorales est remboursable, c'est la partie que mettent les candidats, et il y a un plafond. Le parti politique lui est financ par les dons, les lus (qui reversent une partie de leurs idemnits), et les lgislatives (si parit, 1 voix = 1,86, si non parit, 1 voix = 0,87, chiffres approximatifs).

----------


## GPPro

> Pour les clichs, tu es pas mal non plus 
> 
> Tu y a vcu ?? Tu as vu autre chose que les colonnes de Lib, un reportage  Arte, ou une semaine de vacances  Las Vegas  ??
> 
> Franchement...


@Souviron-moi-je-sais-mais-pas-les-autres

Encore une fois tu prends les gens de haut sans savoir de quoi tu parles. Effectivement je n'ai pas eu  me plaindre directement de l'administration amricaine. Par contre j'ai des amis qui ont fait des postdocs l bas (en Californie en l'occurrence), o dont les parents se sont exils l bas et qui eux me disent que l'administration franaise est TRES performante par rapport  l'administration amricaine.

----------


## el_slapper

> D'ici quelques annes il sera peut-tre obligatoire puisqu'il entrera dans un quota des socits. 
> 
> "Bon les mecs, voil les nouveaux CV.
> Donc cette semaine on recherche 2 arabes, 1 chinois, 1 issu de milieu difficile, 1 balieusard et 2 aveugles dont 1 black. Si parmi eux 1 ou 2 sont en fauteuil roulant c'est mieux, sinon il en faudra 2 de plus pour combler ce quota-l."


J'ai dj vu a dans le priv. Un cabinet comptable qui prenait des comptables blancs pour les clients blancs, des juifs pour les juifs, et des asiatiques pour les clients du 13me. Pas de clients noirs ou arabes, donc pas de comptables noirs ou arabes. Quota, donc, directement determin par la clientle. Une fois, pour dpanner, un blanc s'est vu confier le dossier d'un client juif. Beaucoup plus tard, le client s'en est rendu compte. Le lendemain, le dossier avait chang de mains(mais a aurait t pareil pour les autres groupes).

----------


## souviron34

> @Souviron-moi-je-sais-mais-pas-les-autres
> 
> Encore une fois tu prends les gens de haut sans savoir de quoi tu parles. .


Franchement, je ne sais pas qui parle de haut sans savoir...

Je vis en Amrique du Nord depuis 1984, avec 6 + 5 ans d'interruption, ce qui fait donc 17 ans cumuls. J'ai habit sur la Cte Ouest et dans l'Est. J'ai des beaux-frres et belles-soeurs depuis tout ce temps sur la Cte Ouest , au Texas, dans les prairies, et dans l'Est. J'ai des amis de presque 30 ans que ce soit  Los Angeles, Houston, Vancouver, Montreal, Ottawa, NewYork, Washington, Boston, et New Orleans. Et surtout pendant 17 ans cumuls je vis  100 km de la frontire, avec donc, pour les weekends, presque 1/2 aux US. idem pour les vacances, mes boulots se font pendant 17 ans avec es Amricains, j'ai travaill moi-mme 6 fois aux USA, je regarde la tl amricaine, je lis les journaux amricains... 

Et mes amis ne sont pas des Franais expatris, mais des Amricains ou des Canadiens...

Et moi je ne suis pas expatri mais migrant... J'ai choisi, et j'ai pris la nationalit.. Economiquement je n'ai strictement plus rien  voir avec la France, pendant longtemps offficiellement non plus : je ne me suis jamais enregistr dans un Consulat ou une Ambassade   cause du fait de pouvoir tre appel en cas de conflit, puisqu'on m'avait mis rserviste. - Et donc je n'ai jamais vot pendant ces 17 ans , tout simplement parce que je ne conois pas de vivre dans un pays et de m'occuper de la politique d'un pays dans lequel je ne vis pas...


Il y a tout un tas de diffrences entre l'Amrique du Nord et l'Europe, tout un tas de diffrences entre le Canada et les USA, comme il y en a entre la France et la Belgique, la France et l'Allemagne, etc etc.. 

Mais les clichs que tu utilises sont purement des clichs..  et vraiment strictement a... 


Alors si'il te plat, ne soit pas  la hauteur de la rputation d'arrogance des Franais, et supporte que des gens qui vivent depuis nombre d'annes aient un regard un peu plus sens sur la socit dans laquelle ils vivent...

Tes clichs correspondent aux clichs du Franais avec le bret et la baguette sous le bras.. T'en connais beaucoup des comme-a ????????????

----------


## GPPro

> Franchement, je ne sais pas qui parle de haut sans savoir...
> 
> Je vis en Amrique du Nord depuis 1984, avec 6 + 5 ans d'interruption, ce qui fait donc 17 ans cumuls. J'ai habit sur la Cte Ouest et dans l'Est. J'ai des beaux-frres et belles-soeurs depuis tout ce temps sur la Cte Ouest , au Texas, dans les prairies, et dans l'Est. J'ai des amis de presque 30 ans que ce soit  Los Angeles, Houston, Vancouver, Montreal, Ottawa, NewYork, Washington, Boston, et New Orleans. Et surtout pendant 17 ans cumuls je vis  100 km de la frontire, avec donc, pour les weekends, presque 1/2 aux US. idem pour les vacances, mes boulots se font pendant 17 ans avec es Amricains, j'ai travaill moi-mme 6 fois aux USA, je regarde la tl amricaine, je lis les journaux amricains... 
> 
> Et mes amis ne sont pas des Franais expatris, mais des Amricains ou des Canadiens...
> 
> Et moi je ne suis pas expatri mais migrant... J'ai choisi, et j'ai pris la nationalit.. Economiquement je n'ai strictement plus rien  voir avec la France, pendant longtemps offficiellement non plus : je ne me suis jamais enregistr dans un Consulat ou une Ambassade   cause du fait de pouvoir tre appel en cas de conflit, puisqu'on m'avait mis rserviste. - Et donc je n'ai jamais vot pendant ces 17 ans , tout simplement parce que je ne conois pas de vivre dans un pays et de m'occuper de la politique d'un pays dans lequel je ne vis pas...
> 
> 
> ...


Super ton CV, et sur le fond, tu ne contredits donc pas ce que j'ai dit ?

----------


## souviron34

> Super ton CV, et sur le fond, tu ne contredits donc pas ce que j'ai dit ?





> Tes clichs correspondent aux clichs du Franais avec le bret et la baguette sous le bras.. T'en connais beaucoup des comme-a ????????????





Maintenant, en ce qui concerne l'administration, il faut comparer ce qui est comparable :

France : 66 millions d'habitants, 1 tat, 1000*1000 kms

USA : 395 millions d'habitants, 50 tats, 5000*3000 kms


Ce qui revient  comparer : 

en population, les USA par rapport  l'EuropeEn Etats/Superficie :  peu prs de Dublin  Bagdad d'Est en Ouest et de Tripoli  Reykjavik du Nord au Sud..

Il y a autant de diffrences entre un Texan, un gay ou un Chinois de San Fransisco, un aristocrate de Boston, un ouvrier de Detroit, et un tenancier de bar de NewOrleans qu'il y en a entre les mmes professions rparties entre la France, l'Allemagne, la Pologne, la Grce, la Sude, et la Turquie...

Un amricain porto-ricain n'a que de trs loin quelque chose de commun avec un de l'Alaska, qui lui-mme est trs loign d'un habitant de New-York, qui lui-mme...

Si donc tu dis "un amrcain", c'est comme si tu acceptes qu'on dise "un turc" ou "un allemand" en parlant de toi ou de la France..


Quant  l'adminsitration, sur le mme territoire, nous avons en Europe 5 rois/reines (_Espagne, Angleterre, Belgique, Sude, Norvge_), 2 princes (Andorre_, Monaco_), 2 ducs (_Liechtenstein, Luxembourg_), des tats fdraux (_Allemagne_), des tats diviss en rgions puissantes (_Italie, Espagne_), des tats ns de sgrgation raciale et religieuse (_Serbie, Croatie, Slovnie, Macdoine_), des tats religieux, un tat laic, .... et si on compte en vraie superficie ou nombre d'tats, il faut y ajouter le Turmnistan, les Etat Baltes, L'Ukraine, l'Irak, un morceau du Liban, ...

Je rpte donc : comparons ce qui est comparable...

----------


## Bluedeep

> 2 princes (Andorre_, Monaco_)


3, pas 2. 
L'Andorre a deux co-princes : l'vque d'Urgell et le prsident de la Rpublique franaise.

----------


## Bousk

Ca commence  partir en bataille de tranches, je trouve a dommage...

Pour en revenir  Hollande et les changements, il y en un que je ne comprends pas : la retraite  60 ans,_ pour qui a cotis 41 ans_.
Euh... c'est pas exactement la mme chose ?!
Ca me fait penser aux publicits, avec des astrisques
*La retraite  60 ans* c'est maintenant !*
* si vous avez commenc  travailler  18 ans
offre soumise  conditions, etc etc...

Atrappe-couillon ou un truc m'chappe ?

----------


## souviron34

@BlueDeep :

yes, mea culpa  ::oops::

----------


## pinocchio

> Pour en revenir  Hollande et les changements, il y en un que je ne comprends pas : la retraite  60 ans,_ pour qui a cotis 41 ans_.
> Euh... c'est pas exactement la mme chose ?!


Je ne comprends pas trs bien ta dernire interrogation.
Cette mesure me parait quilibr.
Plus cela allait plus l'age lgal de dpart  la retraite se dcale dans le temps avec en sus le nombre d'anne de cotisation en augmentation.
Cettte rgle de manire gnrale peut paratre assez juste vu les comptes retraites cependant elle parait surtout juste aux personnes ayant commenc  cotiser tardivement.
Ce cumul de rgle me parait peu juste.
Que l'on augment le nombre d'annuits peut paratre justifi mais pourquoi sanctionner qune personne ayant dj travaill 41/42 ans?
A mon avis, cet age devrait mme disparatre  partir du moment o un salari  le bon nombre d'annuits. Qu'il reste en place pour les autres salaris, cela peut paratre logique galement. On ne va faire travailler un salari de 75ans (cela ne me parait pas trs judicieux moralement et conomiquement.



Actuellement, sur le programme de FH, on peut voir un changement radical avec leurs oppositions sur les primes/parachutes dors des dirigeants des socits dans lesquels l'tat a une participation (SAFRAN et AIR FRANCE/KLM). Cette future limitation des salaires  une chelle de 1  20  et ces primes qui sautent, c'est limite une rvolution sur un pass proche (par focment que NS d'ailleurs). Maintenant qu'en est-il rellement de cette limitation de salaire de 1  20, est-elle vraiment judicieuse ou devrait-elle tre un peu plus importante pour attirer plus de candidats? Je ne saurai pas dire mais sur le fond, cela me parait aller dans le bon sens.
Cordialement

----------


## Invit

> Pour en revenir  Hollande et les changements, il y en un que je ne comprends pas : la retraite  60 ans,_ pour qui a cotis 41 ans_.
> Euh... c'est pas exactement la mme chose ?!
> Ca me fait penser aux publicits, avec des astrisques
> *La retraite  60 ans* c'est maintenant !*
> * si vous avez commenc  travailler  18 ans
> offre soumise  conditions, etc etc...


60 ans, pour qui a cotis 41 ans, et commenc  19, parce que les autres cas sont dj prvus par le dispositif carrires longues. Cette mesure concerne un trs petit nombre de personnes. Ce qui ne sera probablement pas soumis  condition, en revanche, c'est la hausse des cotisations...

C'est comme le coup de pouce au SMIC: aux dernires nouvelles c'tait moins de 5% (soit pas plus de 55 euros sur un smic  1100 euros). Avec une inflation  3%, c'est sr a va mettre de la margarine dans les rutabagas.

Mais on pourrait tendre la liste... L'ISF, on va remettre le barme, mais pas modifier les seuils (a tombe bien pour le prsident, remarque...), la Syrie, on n'exclut pas une intervention mais seulement si toute l'ONU y va (vu comment la Chine et la Russie ont eu l'impression de s'tre fait avoir sur la Libye, il n'y a aucune chance), et j'entendais toute  l'heure que le contrat de gnration se ferait au cas par cas...

Je crois que a va tre la marque de fabrique de la mthode Hollande... Une grande et belle annonce, largement mdiatise, et dans laquelle tout le monde se retrouve, suivie d'une mise en oeuvre avec plein de petits caractres, qui permet de dire qu'on n'a pas menti, mais qui donne quand mme l'impression qu'on s'est fait avoir... 

Et ca nous ramne au dbut de ce fil : "je n'aurais pas, autour de moi, de personnes juges et condamnes"...

La limitation des salaires des patrons, j'attends de voir... Si on parle de salaire, 1  20, ca ne mange pas de pain (les salaires  20 SMIC, c'est trs rare). Si on ajoute les bonus, il va falloir expliquer comment on les calcule,  et il y aura,  nouveau toutes sortes de marges d'interprtation. Au passage, je ne suis pas du tout certain que l'Etat puisse forcer une telle mesure dans des entreprises o il est minoritaire.

Mais on va pouvoir rapidement juger sur pice : va-t-on appliquer cette rgle dans la fonction publique, pour les TPG par exemple? Ou mme pour les dputs qui peuvent probablement, en cumulant les avantages, peuvent faire 20 SMIC...

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne comprends pas trs bien ta dernire interrogation.
> Cette mesure me parait quilibr.
> Plus cela allait plus l'age lgal de dpart  la retraite se dcale dans le temps avec en sus le nombre d'anne de cotisation en augmentation.
> Cettte rgle de manire gnrale peut paratre assez juste vu les comptes retraites cependant elle parait surtout juste aux personnes ayant commenc  cotiser tardivement.
> Ce cumul de rgle me parait peu juste.
> Que l'on augment le nombre d'annuits peut paratre justifi mais pourquoi sanctionner qune personne ayant dj travaill 41/42 ans?
> A mon avis, cet age devrait mme disparatre  partir du moment o un salari  le bon nombre d'annuits. Qu'il reste en place pour les autres salaris, cela peut paratre logique galement. On ne va faire travailler un salari de 75ans (cela ne me parait pas trs judicieux moralement et conomiquement.


Sauf qu'il reste le problme de vivre de plus en plus en longtemps, en commenant  travailler de plus en plus tard. 

Je suis d'accord qu'on ne va pas faire travailler un salari de 75ans, mais peut-tre qu'il ne faut pas non plus soigner un malade de 75ans...si on veut continuer  prolonger l'esprance de vie il faudra consentir  des sacrifices. Ou alors, aux medecins de trouver un moyen de repousser la vieillesse, que les gens puissent travailler plus longtemps (mais je ne retiendrais pas ma respiration).



> Actuellement, sur le programme de FH, on peut voir un changement radical avec leurs oppositions sur les primes/parachutes dors des dirigeants des socits dans lesquels l'tat a une participation (SAFRAN et AIR FRANCE/KLM). Cette future limitation des salaires  une chelle de 1  20  et ces primes qui sautent, c'est limite une rvolution sur un pass proche (par focment que NS d'ailleurs). Maintenant qu'en est-il rellement de cette limitation de salaire de 1  20, est-elle vraiment judicieuse ou devrait-elle tre un peu plus importante pour attirer plus de candidats? Je ne saurai pas dire mais sur le fond, cela me parait aller dans le bon sens.
> Cordialement


Je pense que cette mesure est une mauvaise ide si elle ne concerne que les entreprises publiques ou celles o l'tat a une forte participation.

S'il s'agissait d'une disposition lgale affectant le priv comme le public, telle que proposait Mlenchon, ce serait sans doute une bonne chose; par contre applique qu'a une poigne d'entreprises a conduira  ce que celles-ci aient les dirigeants les moins cts.

----------


## GPPro

> Sauf qu'il reste le problme de vivre de plus en plus en longtemps, en commenant  travailler de plus en plus tard. 
> 
> Je suis d'accord qu'on ne va pas faire travailler un salari de 75ans, mais peut-tre qu'il ne faut pas non plus soigner un malade de 75ans...si on veut continuer  prolonger l'esprance de vie il faudra consentir  des sacrifices. Ou alors, aux medecins de trouver un moyen de repousser la vieillesse, que les gens puissent travailler plus longtemps (mais je ne retiendrais pas ma respiration).


L'esprance de vie, en France en tout cas (pour les autres pays je ne suis pas all voir), commence  baisser. Food for thoughts, a en dit long sur une priode dore qui s'achverait.

----------


## ManusDei

Il me semble que c'est l'esprance de vie en bonne sant qui baisse, et non l'esprance de vie tout court.

----------


## Invit

> Il me semble que c'est l'esprance de vie en bonne sant qui baisse, et non l'esprance de vie tout court.


Tout  fait... L'esprance de vie  la naissance augmente, tout comme celle  60 ans.

http://www.ined.fr/fr/france/mortali...esperance_vie/

Pour la petite histoire, en 1946, quand on a cr le rgime gnral, l'esprance de vie tait de 60 ans pour les hommes, et de 65 pour les femmes.

Pour les hommes, l'age de la retraite (65 ans) n'a dpass l'esprance de vie qu'au milieu des annes 50. En 74, elle tait de 69 ans pour les hommes et 77pour les femmes. Comme aujourd'hui, l'esprance est de 79 ans pour les hommes (et 85 pour les femmes), il ne serait pas si absurde de travailler jusqu' 75 ans... On comprend aussi mieux, dans ce contexte, comment le systme a pu fonctionner, croissance ou pas, et pourquoi il est condamn, croissance ou pas...


L'esprance de vie en bonne sant baisse effectivement, mais cela tient en partie au fait que la notion de "bonne sant" est dclarative. Si j'en crois l'INED (le dossier "derniers chiffres" l 
http://www.ined.fr/fr/presse/communi...dossier_id/43/ )

la "bonne sant" est mesure par la rponse  la question suivante : 

"Dans quelle mesure avez‐vous t limit(e) depuis au moins 6 mois,  cause dun problme de sant, dans les activits que les gens font habituellement ?"

Dans le genre rponse floue  une question floue, on fait difficilement mieux...

Francois

----------


## pinocchio

Si tu tu tiens  ce que l'esprence de vie corresponde  l'age de dpart  la retraite soit :
1) tu retires la retraite comme a plus de souci (pas oblig de commenter ce pont de vue)
2) tu augmentes la dure de cotisation
3) tu dtermines plusieurs ages de dpart  la retraite selon les mtiers.

On peut dire ce que l'on veut un ouvrier vis en moyenne bien moins longtemps qu'un cadre, il faudrait au minimum ces 2 catgories. Surtout que la cotisation d'un ouvrier ne peut pas payer le bout de retraite qu'il aura plus un complment de la reraite d'un cadre(car lui vivra plus longtemps que ce que sa cotisation aura rapport)

----------


## Invit

> On peut dire ce que l'on veut un ouvrier vis en moyenne bien moins longtemps qu'un cadre, il faudrait au minimum ces 2 catgories. Surtout que la cotisation d'un ouvrier ne peut pas payer le bout de retraite qu'il aura plus un complment de la reraite d'un cadre


Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec ce discours. C'est le thme de la "pnibilit" repris en choeur par les politiques et les syndicats. 

Le problme, c'est que les mtiers les plus pnibles ne partent pas plus tt (par exemple les ouvriers agricoles, ou du btiment), et que ceux qui bnficient de ce systme exercent rarement des mtiers difficiles, voire  travaillent plutt moins que la moyenne (mais sont dfendus par des syndicats puissants).

Ce serait une belle rforme, juste et de gauche, a... Alors, Franois, Jean Marc, chiche? 


Sur l'alignement de l'age de la retraite sur l'esprance de vie, il me semble que c'est la seule faon de garantir l'quilibre  terme du systme. Je ne dis pas que la retraite doit tre  80 ans, mais rclamer 60, et mme 65 quand on commence  travailler aprs 20 (parfois 30), et qu'on vit en moyenne plus de 80, a me parait un peu idiot.

Je ne suis pas certain non plus que ce soit une si bonne ide pour les retraits eux mmes. Je suis en fait convaincu que c'est parce qu'il y a de moins en moins de monde dans la vie active que le lien social disparait, et que les gens se comportent de plus en plus comme des porcs. 

Mais videmment, cette ide que le travail puisse tre une bonne chose parait extrmement choquante pour ceux qui nous gouvernent, leurs potes syndicalistes et leurs militants...

Le travail, c'est nausabond, et ca renvoie aux heures les plus noires de notre histoire, comme chacun sait...

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> 60 ans, pour qui a cotis 41 ans, et commenc  19, parce que les autres cas sont dj prvus par le dispositif carrires longues. Cette mesure concerne un trs petit nombre de personnes. Ce qui ne sera probablement pas soumis  condition, en revanche, c'est la hausse des cotisations...


Mais il n'a jamais t question d'accorder un traitement de faveur  ceux qui ont commenc tt en leur permettant de moins cotiser que les autres ! Il a toujours t question de rparer une injustice o des gens qui ont cotis leur d doivent continuer  bosser jusqu' un ge donn. L'ide au fond c'est de virer l'ge minimum et de ne garder que la dure de cotisation ainsi que, par humanit, un ge maximal. a avait t prcis ds mars par Hollande ! Au contraire la nouvelle mouture sera plus avantageuse que ce qui avait t annonc !




> C'est comme le coup de pouce au SMIC: aux dernires nouvelles c'tait moins de 5% (soit pas plus de 55 euros sur un smic  1100 euros). Avec une inflation  3%, c'est sr a va mettre de la margarine dans les rutabagas.


Et tant mieux ! Les coups de pouce au SMIC, c'est de la connerie : un tiers se rpercute sur l'inflation, un tiers se traduit en chmage, reste une peau de banane pour le pouvoir d'achat. Et pendant ce temps l on continue  laisser flamber les prix de l'immobilier & co. La TIPP flottante et la progressivit des tarifs de l'nergie sont beaucoup plus intelligents. En revanche il n'y a toujours (dans aucun parti d'ailleurs !) aucune proposition  la hauteur du problme de l'immobilier (hausse annuelle moyenne des prix sur le long terme gale  un point au-dessus de celle du PIB ; les 20% les plus pauvres y consacrent en moyenne plus de 40% de leurs revenus et ce malgr des propritaires dans le lot). 

Les coups de pouce au SMIC (au-del de l'inflation) sont devenus un marqueur idologique, un exercice oblig et dmagogique pour le PS pour satisfaire sa base et les syndicats (des exemples analogues existent  droite). Mais a ne rsout rien, au contraire.

Cela tant dit,  ma connaissance la seule promesse de campagne sur le SMIC tait une indexation en partie sur la croissance et non plus seulement sur l'inflation. Il me semblait qu'un objectif  l'issue du quinquennat avait aussi t formul mais je n'ai rien retrouv de tel en deux minutes de recherche Google. Mais c'est un sujet sur lequel la campagne a t timide, on tait loin de 81.




> Mais on pourrait tendre la liste... L'ISF, on va remettre le barme, mais pas modifier les seuils (a tombe bien pour le prsident, remarque...)


Sur les rformes fiscales  destination des riches, je m'attends effectivement  des effets d'annonce mais jespre plus tard une refonte fiscale de plus grande envergure, version trs allge de la proposition de Piketty, qui serait plus efficace et moins repoussoir. Nous verrons bien. En mme temps, bon, je pense que nous serons tous d'accord pour dire qu'une simple hausse brutale de la taxation des plus riches comme suggre durant la campagne serait contre-productive sur le plan conomique (il suffit de regarder les transferts au niveau europen).

En somme, mme chose qu'avec le SMIC : les partis politiques doivent avoir recours  la dmagogie parce que le citoyen fait davantage attention aux postures qu'aux faits. Je ne vais pas me plaindre quand un parti sabote lui-mme ses lans dmagogiques !

Cela tant dit, Hollande n'avait pas promis autre chose et les mdias avaient bien dcortiqu le fait que a ne rimait  rien. On peut l'accuser d'avoir jou sur l'ignorance de certains lecteurs, pas d'avoir menti.




> la Syrie, on n'exclut pas une intervention mais seulement si toute l'ONU y va (vu comment la Chine et la Russie ont eu l'impression de s'tre fait avoir sur la Libye, il n'y a aucune chance)


Mais qui voudrait envoyer une opration en Syrie ? a sent la situation  lirakienne  plein nez. ET le gouvernement ne peut pas honntement dire qu'il exclut le recours  la force car cela neutraliserait un instrument de pression. La diplomatie n'a jamais t compatible, dans aucun pays et sous aucun gouvernement, avec la sincrit des dclarations publiques. Et de toute faon,  ma connaissance, a n'a jamais t une promesse de campagne.




> et j'entendais toute  l'heure que le contrat de gnration se ferait au cas par cas...


Ce n'est pas tout  fait ce qui a t dit. Cela dit, ce serait loin d'tre idiot et je ne crois pas que ce soit une remise en cause des dclarations de campagne. Mais je pense plutt que plusieurs formules vont tre tablies, a sent la grosse machine pas efficace.




> Je crois que a va tre la marque de fabrique de la mthode Hollande... Une grande et belle annonce, largement mdiatise, et dans laquelle tout le monde se retrouve, suivie d'une mise en oeuvre avec plein de petits caractres, qui permet de dire qu'on n'a pas menti, mais qui donne quand mme l'impression qu'on s'est fait avoir...


J'ai dtaill chaque sujet et je crois que le seul point polmique pour l'instant, c'est justement cette promesse de ministres "jamais condamns" dans le texte. Nanmoins, il est vident qu'il y aura des approximations, des bobards et autres : vu le niveau des campagnes lectorales, heureusement que l'exercice du pouvoir ne ressemble pas  a ! Mais sur ce point les torts sont partags entre lecteurs et lus. Toutefois je crois que les lecteurs comprennent bien le problme et s'attendent davantage au respect des grandes lignes, au vote des grandes mesures phares, mais que pour le reste, et bien... Si Hollande russit  entamer le redressement de la France tout en pratiquant une politique sociale-dmocrate, il aura fait son job et ce sera dj rare !

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais qui voudrait envoyer une opration en Syrie ? a sent la situation  lirakienne  plein nez. ET le gouvernement ne peut pas honntement dire qu'il exclut le recours  la force car cela neutraliserait un instrument de pression. La diplomatie n'a jamais t compatible, dans aucun pays et sous aucun gouvernement, avec la sincrit des dclarations publiques. Et de toute faon,  ma connaissance, a n'a jamais t une promesse de campagne.


Sans compter qu'un rgime dmocratique, donc Sunnite, fera payer le prix fort, d'une faon ou d'une autre, leur soutien  al-Assad tant aux Alawites qu'aux Chrtiens*. Et que sans aucun doute, la France serait une des premires destinations des refugis....

Le Prsident Franais qui agirait contre al-Assad aura, au bas mot, des dizaines de milliers de refugis dans son propre pays qui l'accuseront d'tre un infme suppot du fanatisme Islamiste (Sunnite). Par contre, celui qui agit _pour_ al-Assad sera un enemi de la dmocracie....la voie la plus avantageuse est donc de ne rien faire.

Selon toute vraisemblance, malgr les defections massives de soldats Sunnites (principalement issus du service militaire), les troupes de mtier Alawites, Druzes et Chrtiennes suffiront  al-Assad pour s'accrocher au pouvoir, mme si le conflit risque de durer. Le gouvernement  Damas avait d'ailleurs commenc  se preparer, reduisant la dure du service militaire depuis 2005 et augmentant la professionalisation de l'arme...

*Un des premiers slogans de l'opposition Syrienne tait "Les Alawites  la tombe, les Chrtiens  Beirut"....

----------


## Invit

> Il a toujours t question de rparer une injustice o des gens qui ont cotis leur d doivent continuer  bosser jusqu' un ge donn.


Pas toujours... Lors du vote de la rforme, le PS avait clairement affirm qu'il reviendrait  60 ans. Ceci avait t rpt aprs le basculement  droite du Snat. Et je ne serais pas tonn qu'elle figure dans la plate-forme du PS.

Par ailleurs, la situation des salaris ayant cotis tt tait prise en compte par la rforme prcdente (cela s'appelle les "carrires longues"). La modification actuelle porte sur une seule cohorte: les personnes ayant des carrires compltes, et ayant commenc  travailler  19 ans.

C'est l que je vois l'hypocrisie. Au fond, la "rforme sclrate" dnonce par la gauche quand elle tait dans l'opposition, se voit apporter une retouche mineure, qui concernera quelques dizaines de milliers de personnes (c'est trs bien pour eux, mais c'est trs peu  l'chelle du pays), et deviendra une bonne loi de gauche. 

Et les gentils lecteurs qui auront lu un peu vite le contrat et auront cru, soit qu'on reviendrait aux 60 ans, soit que la loi prcdente pnalisait ceux qui avaient commenc avant 18 ans, en seront pour leur crdulit...




> On peut l'accuser d'avoir jou sur l'ignorance de certains lecteurs, pas d'avoir menti.


Oui, c'est exactement ce que je disais, je me cite:

"Je crois que a va tre la marque de fabrique de la mthode Hollande... Une grande et belle annonce, largement mdiatise, et dans laquelle tout le monde se retrouve, suivie d'une mise en oeuvre avec plein de petits caractres, qui permet de dire qu'on n'a pas menti, mais qui donne quand mme l'impression qu'on s'est fait avoir..."

C'est aussi ce que disait Souviron au dbut de ce fil. La principale diffrence est que tu sembles plus tolrant que nous vis  vis de ces petites embrouilles. Je suppose que tu ragis de mme quand c'est la droite qui donne dans l'approximation.

Bien sr, a ne prjuge en rien de la capacit du gouvernement  rgler les problmes du pays. Peut tre qu'au fond, c'est la bonne mthode pour faire passer les pilules amres. 

Un vieux chinois, Zhuangzi, raconte cette histoire 




> Se fatiguer l'esprit  confronter deux choses, sans comprendre quelles ne font quun, cela sappelle  trois le matin.  Voici pourquoi. Un montreur de singes leur distribuait des chtaignes. Il dit :  vous en aurez trois le matin et quatre le soir.  Tous les singes furent en colre. Il dit :  daccord, quatre le matin et trois le soir.  Tous les singes furent heureux. La ralit tait la mme, mais joie et colre entrrent en jeu, et drent tre prises en compte.


Peut tre aussi que cela trahit la pusillanimit de notre nouveau prsident. On est fond  se poser la question, parce qu'il avait, avant son lection, la rputation d'tre plutt indcis.

Par esprit de symtrie, je ne rsiste pas  appeler  la barre un autre chinois, Han Feizi, pour nous parler d'atavisme...




> Tian Si avait tromp le seigneur de Zou, qui avait charg quelqu'un de l'assassiner. Tian Si avait peur, et se confia  Huizi, qui alla trouver le seigneur de Zou et lui dit : 
> - Si quelqu'un s'avanait vers vous en fermant un oeil, que feriez vous?
> - Quel manque de respect! je le ferais tuer;
> - Mais un aveugle viendrait  vous les deux yeux ferms, et vous le ne feriez pas tuer, pourquoi? 
> - Parce qu'il n'y peut rien.
> - Quand Tian Si tait dans l'Est, il fit outrage au marquis de Qi, quand il alla au sud, il trompa le roi de Jing. En matire d'escroquerie, il est comme un aveugle, pourquoi lui en voulez vous?
> 
> Le roi de Zou fit grce  Tian Si.


Mais comme tu le dis, on verra bien...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Les coups de pouce au SMIC (au-del de l'inflation) sont devenus un marqueur idologique, un exercice oblig et dmagogique pour le PS pour satisfaire sa base et les syndicats (des exemples analogues existent  droite). Mais a ne rsout rien, au contraire.


Tout  fait..

a permet de paratre sans rien rgler au fond..

Le pire, c'est surtout que des gens y voient un lment de justification de la justesse des positions (et de l'abomination des autres)





> Mais qui voudrait envoyer une opration en Syrie ? a sent la situation  lirakienne  plein nez.


Je dirais mme bien pire que l'Irak ou la Libye, sans doute plutt du mme style que l'Afghanistan.. a sent la guerre de chefs, de tribus, et d'influence....

Je ne sais pas si vous avez regad, avant-hier ou avant-avant-hier, sur Arte  "C dans l'Air", justeent sur ce problme..

Tous les experts "non politiques" s'accordent  dire que tout l'Ouest politique et diplomatique est bien content de l'attitude de la Russie et de la Chine, ce qui leur permet d'avoir une position qui flatte leurs opinions publiques, tout en de fait refusant une intervention..

Car intervenir miltairement, outre le bourbier aghanistisant que ce serait, serait un immense brasier en plein coeur d'une rgion sous trs trs haute tension... Et non seulement nul ne pourrait prdire ce qui en sortirait, mais surtout il est trs vraisemblable que ce serait contre-productif..

Tout le monde a l'air de s'accorder pour dire que en fait, il faut du temps, et trouver un "alli" au sein de la hirarchie de Al-Assad, qui permettrait d'carter Bachar sans  pour autant ni ajouter des armes en circulation, ni dstabiliser le fragile quilibre du coin..

Et que d'autre part les gouvernements de l'Ouest sont un peu coincs par leurs opinions publiques, et que donc le refus russe et chinois leur fournit un alibi..

Bref, un bourbier total, pour lequel une  des choses les plus urgentes est de ne rien faire d'irrparable tout en parlementant par derrire..

Quand je vois / entend BHL, c'est un des rares moments o j'ai envie d'tre violent... .

----------


## Invit

> Le pire, c'est surtout que des gens y voient un lment de justification de la justesse des positions (et de l'abomination des autres)


En mme temps, a ne convainc que les convaincus, la ficelle est quand mme un peu grosse. Et en fin de compte, a alimente le discours du "tous pourris".  




> Tous les experts "non politiques" s'accordent  dire que tout l'Ouest politique et diplomatique est bien content de l'attitude de la Russie et de la Chine, ce qui leur permet d'avoir une position qui flatte leurs opinions publiques, tout en de fait refusant une intervention...


Je ne suis pas certain qu'ils le fassent pour leurs opinions publiques. En fait, j'ai l'impression qu'une part croissante de la population prfrerait nettement qu'on s'occupe de nos problmes avant de penser  la misre du monde. Et il me semble qur l'attitude d'une partie des mergents (la Chine en tte) qui ont un peu tendance  faire de "l'Occident" (whatever this means...) le bouc missaire de tous leurs problmes, renforce cette vision isolationniste des relations internationales. 

Mais nos politiciens sont coincs par le "terrain moral" sur lequel ils essaient de se placer en permanence. On ne peut en mme temps considrer comme intolrables, au nom de "nos valeurs", les reconduites aux frontires, la non attribution d'un visa de travail aux tudiants diploms, ou les dbats sur l'identit nationale et l'intgration et ne pas vouloir prtendre appliquer ses valeurs dans nos relations internationales. 

Devrait-on lcher le terrain moral? Je n'en suis pas sr. Les mergents qui proposent une approche cynique des relations internationales ont toutes sortes de problmes de corruption et confiance dans leur socit civile: l'Etat ne peut pas se montrer amoral et demander  ses citoyens de "bien se comporter". Peut tre, au fond, que ce sont ces "grands principes", dont on aime tant se moquer, qui fond que notre socit reste cohrente, et n'explose pas en priode de crise... Peut tre, d'ailleurs, que c'est l le vrai dbat de l'identit nationale.

Et puis, c'est quand mme pratique. "Ne pas exclure une intervention", c'est un engagement facile  tenir, a fait chef d'tat, et a vite de parler d'usines, de salaires, de chomage...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Devrait-on lcher le terrain moral? Je n'en suis pas sr. Les mergents qui proposent une approche cynique des relations internationales ont toutes sortes de problmes de corruption et confiance dans leur socit civile:


En est-on si loign que a ??

De plus, moralit et politique, c'est pas vraiment compatible... 

Y'a qu' voir les coups bas que chacun s'est refil pendant les primaires au PS, que maintenant sont tous copains, et rciproquement l'unit affiche  droite avant et maintenant les coups de tatane... 

La seule morale de la politique est "me, myself, and I"..

Les grands hommes (ou femmes) de l'Histoire ne sont pas rests pour leur morale, mais pour leurs actions, le plus souvent avec des arrits amoraux, voire carrment dictatoriaux..

Aujourd'hui les bobos et la bien-pensance font qu'il faudrait agir "moralement".. Mais on a vu ce que donnait la bien-pensance des bobos et les justifications morales (Guerre D'Irak, Lybie, Afghanistan, sparation ethnique de la Yougoslavie.... Sans compter le Sahel (qui crve autant qu'avant, la Somalie (kif-kif), ...ou mme l'Egypte, o on prend les mmes et on recommence, voire pire on remplace un dictateur par une dictature religieuse) 

Bref, un franc succs pour les ides de "morale occidentale"..  ::calim2:: 


(car il ne faut pas oublier que la morale est relative : le fait de couper la main au voleur dans le code islamique est moral, pour eux, comme le fait de la polygamie dans les tribus africianes,... et que "nos" valeurs sont souvent juges amorales ailleurs (_notre "libert de parole" amne  la consultation de vidos  pornos  travers le monde, et donc  l'exploitation de jeunes adultes par exemple_.))






> Et puis, c'est quand mme pratique. C'est "ne pas exclure une intervention", c'est un engagement facile  tenir, a fait chef d'tat, et a vite de parler d'usines, de salaires, de chomage...


C'est vrai, mais en l'occurence je crois que le point va bien au-del de a : que ce soit Villepin, Vdrine, mme Kouchner, disons un certain  nombre de gens bien au courant de la diplomatie et souvent pas mal fins diplomates eux-mmes voient un vrai problme de fond...

Alors faire la guerre pour faire diversion ne me semble pas  l'ordre du jour, en tous cas en ce qui concerne la Syrie..

Mais on va voir si FH se comporte en Homme d'Etat ou en PS qui voudra flatter la foule au dtriment d'une vision d'Etat..

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je crois que a va tre la marque de fabrique de la mthode Hollande... Une grande et belle annonce, largement mdiatise, et dans laquelle tout le monde se retrouve, suivie d'une mise en oeuvre avec plein de petits caractres, qui permet de dire qu'on n'a pas menti, mais qui donne quand mme l'impression qu'on s'est fait avoir...


Trois rponses  a :
* D'une part quand un journaliste politique te laisse au mieux une minute sans t'interrompre (si tu as de la chance), impossible de mentionner les petits caractres, quand bien mme tu le voudrais.
* Ce que tu dis s'applique trs bien  la taxation des plus riches, beaucoup moins bien aux autres points que tu avais soulev.
* Comme je l'ai dit j'ai toujours l'espoir de voir une rforme fiscale de plus grande ampleur d'ici deux  trois ans, qui adresserait le problme de la taxation des plus riches d'une faon plus subtile et efficace.




> La principale diffrence est que tu sembles plus tolrant que nous vis  vis de ces petites embrouilles. Je suppose que tu ragis de mme quand c'est la droite qui donne dans l'approximation.


J'ai une vision litiste des choses qui fait que pour moi un gouvernement a grosso modo une obligation de sincrit mais qu'il a bien conscience de devoir recourir  des prsentations simplistes. Concernant la droite et ses propres promesses, ce n'est pas un point sur lequel j'ai t trs critique, ayant moi-mme d rappeler par moments sur ce forum qu'un crise tait intervenue entretemps. Au mieux ai-je critiqu (mais avec raison il me semble) la promesse intenable de n'avoir aucun SDF dehors lors de l'hiver 2007, celle de sauver Gandrange, le grand cart entre la promesse de dynamiser les PME et la ralit et la promesse de revaloriser le travail quand la taxation de celui-ci a augmente au dtriment de celle du capital. 

tant un tre humain je n'ai pas prtention  tre impartial mme si je pense m'y efforcer. Il faudrait trouver un exemple similaire  droite (promesse de Sarko tenue sur la lettre mais pas dans l'esprit) pour vraiment comparer mon attitude. Cela tant, j'avais moi-mme vot Sarkozy en 2007 en esprant qu'il ne tiendrait pas son programme : le personnage me semblait menteur et grossier (la promesse sur les SDF avait achev de clarifier le bonhomme au cas o le coup du karcher n'aurait pas suffi), son programme conomique tait bien trop vide, mais j'esprais au moins le voir faire quelques rformes utiles et, au pire, il devait rveiller une gauche devenue bien trop bobo et dfaitiste  mon got sous Royal (ce dernier point est en fait son plus grand succs, mme s'il est trs limit). A ce titre, je lui ai plutt reproch de l'avoir trop respect, y compris ces lans dmagogiques qui n'auraient jamais d devenir autre chose que du pipeau de campagne. J'ai compris, trop tard, qu'il tait plus naf et idiot que politicien : je croyais qu'il avait un programme secret alors qu'en ralit il fut un bte Reaganien pensant qu'il suffisait de taper sur la table et de faire des cadeaux aux riches pour que les choses changent.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Devrait-on lcher le terrain moral? Je n'en suis pas sr. Les mergents qui proposent une approche cynique des relations internationales ont toutes sortes de problmes de corruption et confiance dans leur socit civile: l'Etat ne peut pas se montrer amoral et demander  ses citoyens de "bien se comporter".


Au risque de relancer un debat que nous avons dj eu, il n'est pas besoin de grandes positions morales pour "bien se comporter". La meilleure faon de ne pas tre tu ou vol par son voisin, c'est que tout le monde soit d'accord pour ne pas faire ces choses. 

La limite de ces droits "goistes" est justement la raison pour laquelle les ingalits nuisent  la moralit de nos socits. Quand tu gagnes 2k par mois et ton voisin 2.3k, la diffrence n'est pas suffisante pour que tu aies intrt  l'attaquer; par contre, quand dans des quartiers diffrents,  quelques kilometres de distance seulement, tu trouves des gens qui gagnent 1k et une autre personne qui gagne 10M, la rciprocit du contrat social n'est tout simplement pas possible, les enjeux des uns et des autres sont trop diffrents.

Alors, oui, dans ces cas l, il y a la police pour retenir les pauvres; mais cela donne le raisonnement tat=police=au service des riches="tous pourris, lctions, piges  cons". Nous savons  quoi cela conduit...

Pour en revenir aux pays mrgents,  la corruption et  la realpolitik, je pense que plutot que le cynisme de leur gouvernants, leur "manque de moralit" s'explique de par leurs ingalits, plus grandes encore que les notres, avec des fortunes qui sont souvent nouvelles. Si le milliardaire du coin a profit d'une situation de force pour s'enrichir, au nom de quoi le policier devrait s'empecher de faire de mme  son chelle?

----------


## souviron34

> * Comme je l'ai dit j'ai toujours l'espoir de voir une rforme fiscale de plus grande ampleur d'ici deux  trois ans, qui adresserait le problme de la taxation des plus riches d'une faon plus subtile et efficace.


Tu rves  :;):    2 ans des lections ??





> J'ai une vision litiste des choses qui fait que pour moi un gouvernement a grosso modo une obligation de sincrit mais qu'il a bien conscience de devoir recourir  des prsentations simplistes.


Je dirais effectivement d'une part litiste (_et donc anti-dmocratique, alors que c'est ce que tu proclames tre_  ), mais aussi relativement naive  :;): 

Relis (ou lis) Machiavel..

D'autre part, le fait d'avoir un systme lectoral, et donc avec une dure limite (ce qui a fait la force (_et la faiblesse, mais la force en termes d'actions_) des monarchies et dictatures, c'est la dure dan laquelle les actions peuvent s'inscrire), et la "professionalisation" de la politique augmente encore l'cart avec "l'obligation de sincrit".. 

Mon pre (_lev dans la droiture politique_) avait t mis sur le c.l par mon premier proprio, plus jeune dput PS et  l'poque maire d'une trs grande ville nouvelle de la banlieue,  quand celui-ci lui avait dit : "_le premier rle d'un lu est de se faire rlire_"..

Pour arriver  cette fin, soit tu es sincre et tu tiens tes promesses, soit tu donnes  entendre ce que les gens veulent, et soit tu sais que tu ne pourras pas le tenir, soit ventuellement tu ne le sais pas et le dcouvre, en tous les cas le bilan est que pour la prochaine chance tu recommences (_cette fois en connaissance de cause_)... 


Le problme de fond c'est que la vie en soict dmocratique impose des compromis. Sinon c'est une dictature.. Or pendant la campagne c'est forcment sans compromis (_prsentation idologique_), alors que la ralit aprs impose que tu ne peux pas ngliger 50% (ou 45%) de la population, puisque tu es le gouvernement de tous..


Quant au pouvoir et aux luttes entre les diffrentes factions pour l'avoir, Machiavel pour l'analyse et l'Histoire pour l'application pratique nous montrent que la sincrit ne fait pas partie des concepts en usage..

La seule sincrit qu'on peut y voir c'est de vouloir viter les Rvolutions et renversements / assassinats, par intrt personnel bien compris..


Alors, dans un systme non dmocratique, a se passe en coulisses, dans les milieux proches du pouvoir. Dans les systmes dits dmocratiques il faut utiliser le peuple... puisqu'il faut se justifier auprs du peuple pour pouvoir continuer  avoir le pouvoir....

----------


## souviron34

> Si le milliardaire du coin a profit d'une situation de force pour s'enrichir, au nom de quoi le policier devrait s'empecher de faire de mme  son chelle?


Sans vouloir provoquer, je rpte : est-on vraiment si diffrents ?? Entre la vraie Mafia en Italie (_pays non mergent, il me semble, non ??_), entre les copinages au niveau de l'Etat en France (_avec Thomson, Matra, Dassault, Framatome..._) ou  des niveaux plus faibles (_marchs publics locaux, ..._), rgional ou municipal, la corruption officielle ou officieuse existe aussi chez nous...

Quand on rle contre le "lobby pharmaceutique" ou le "lobby nuclaire", ou le "lobby des arms", il s'agit bien de corruption (attribution indue d'aides ou de subventions ou d'avantages ou de contrats)...


Ce que j'ai dit ailleurs : on adore en France dnoncer les fautes ou se f.utre de la gueule des autres sur des dfauts (_resquilleurs, mafias, pbe de chmage, racisme, etc_), mais par contre on refuse d'admettre qu'on est dans le mme sac..

Alors les degrs varient, mais pas tant que a, et le fond est le mme (_combien d'avions franais sont achets  Boeing et pas  Airbus ??? Les rtro-commissions et les conditions de ngociations des trs gros contrats..._)

----------


## Invit

> Les grands hommes (ou femmes) de l'Histoire ne sont pas rests pour leur morale, mais pour leurs actions, le plus souvent avec des arrits amoraux, voire carrment dictatoriaux..


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Les grandes thories politiques sont toujours fondes sur des principes moraux, et ce sont les grands principes, et eux seuls, qui ont bti les systmes modernes. Sans Rousseau, sans Montesquieu, pas de Rvolution Franaise, ou de Dclaration d'Indpendance des USA. Sans Marx, pas de socialisme. Et ceux qui ont mis en place ces systmes, qu'ils soient des nobles dpravs comme Mirabeau, des possesseurs d'esclaves comme Washington, des obsds du pouvoir ou des coureurs, n'ont pu le faire que parce qu'ils se rclamaient de ces principes.

Au dl des rvolutions, les grandes rformes s'appuient toujours sur une ide morale. On ne cre pas la Scu, on n'autorise pas l'avortement, on n'aboli pas la peine de mort, sans s'appuyer sur une vision morale.




> Aujourd'hui les bobos et la bien-pensance font qu'il faudrait agir "moralement"..


Les bobos, c'est de la morale au petit pied, o l'on invoque de grands principes pour essayer de faire coexister son amour de la richesse, du confort, et sa mauvaise conscience de mettre ses gosses dans le priv, et de vivre dans des quartiers garantis sans prolos. Ca n'a pas beaucoup d'intrt.

La question de l'ingrence humanitaire, en revanche, est une vraie question. Les exemples que tu cites montrent que c'est un sale boulot, mais a ne me parait pas rsoudre la question de fond. 

Quelque part, peut on considrer qu'on est tenu d'agir quand on sait que son voisin de pallier bat sa femme et abuse de ses gosses, que les justes et les rsistance ont eu raison (dsol pour le point Godwin, je crois qu'il fait sens ici), qu'on doit critiquer la colonisation (pourtant parfaitement logique dans son contexte historique), mais qu'on doit tourner la tte quand un pays avec lequel nous avons des relations opprime ses citoyens?

C'est bien sur une question complique, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse y chapper.




> et que "nos" valeurs sont souvent juges amorales ailleurs


Oui, on retombe sur la notion de hirarchie de valeurs... Aussi insupportable que cela paraisse aux bien pensants, c'est une vraie question, sur laquelle il nous faudra un jour nous prononcer, sous peine de nous voir imposer, au nom de la tolrance, des systmes qui ne nous plairont pas du tout...

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sans vouloir provoquer, je rpte : est-on vraiment si diffrents ??


a dpend de ce que tu entends par "si diffrents"...la corruption existe partout, mais dans certains pays plus que dans d'autres.

Et c'est dans ce contexte que je (re)poserais le problme de la taxation des trs riches: toi qui parle de revaloriser le travail, tu devrais tre sensible au fait que les personnes les plus riches _ne travaillent pas_.




> Oui, on retombe sur la notion de hirarchie de valeurs... Aussi insupportable que cela paraisse aux bien pensants, c'est une vraie question, sur laquelle il nous faudra un jour nous prononcer, sous peine de nous voir imposer, au nom de la tolrance, des systmes qui ne nous plairont pas du tout...


Je suis entirement d'accord. On ne peut pas croire  une valeur et en mme temps respecter vritablement une culture qui la pitine.

Soit on respecte toutes les cultures, c'est une morale valable, soit on croit  des valeurs dites fondamentales, et dans ce cas on doit tre prt  les dfendre, voir  les imposer au moins au sein de notre socit.

----------


## Invit

> Pour en revenir aux pays mrgents,  la corruption et  la realpolitik, je pense que plutot que le cynisme de leur gouvernants, leur "manque de moralit" s'explique de par leurs ingalits, plus grandes encore que les notres, avec des fortunes qui sont souvent nouvelles. Si le milliardaire du coin a profit d'une situation de force pour s'enrichir, au nom de quoi le policier devrait s'empecher de faire de mme  son chelle?


Ca c'est l'explication officielle... Quand tout le monde sera riche, tout rentrera dans l'ordre. Je n'y crois pas une minute.

D'abord parce que tous les problmes ne viennent pas de l'argent. Si tu suis l'actualit chinoise, tu n'as probablement pas oubli cette affaire, il y a quelques mois, o une petite fille s'tait fait craser par un camion, puis plusieurs, sans qu'aucun des conducteurs ou des passants n'y fasse attention. Ce qui est en cause ici (et ce que dnonaient  l'poque les chinois eux mme), ce ne sont pas les ingalits de revenus, mais la perte de tout repre moral. Et le pouvoir chinois ne s'y trompe pas, ce type de sujet sur la perte de moralit est bien plus durement censur que les questions financires (pour lesquelles on condamne assez facilement).

Note aussi que le trafic d'influence et les abus de pouvoir existait dans ces pays avant que les carts de revenus apparaissent. Il s'agissait alors de personnes ayant accs au pouvoir (au Parti, gnralement) abusant de celui ci, mais le principe tait le mme. 

Je reste convaincu que le fond du problme, c'est la destruction du systme de valeurs, et du lien social qui va avec. La Chine contemporaine est caractristique : on a consciencieusement dtruit tout le systme de valeurs (appel  l'poque "ancienne socit") que l'on remplace aujourd'hui par une sorte de folklore superficiel (cf les sries TV). On pourrait sans doute faire la mme analyse en Russie (mais je connais mieux la Chine).

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Au dl des rvolutions, les grandes rformes s'appuient toujours sur une ide morale. On ne cre pas la Scu, on n'autorise pas l'avortement, on n'aboli pas la peine de mort, sans s'appuyer sur une vision morale.


Euh.. Tu parles de grandes rformes des 40 dernires annes.. Un peu lger comme recul, non ?

La Poste (Louis XIV), le Code Civil (Napolon), s'appuient sur des PRINCIPES, mais pas de la MORALE..  Le systme lectif et la Rpublique aussi, d'ailleurs : cela n'a ien  voir avec la morale, mais tout avec des principes..





> La question de l'ingrence humanitaire, en revanche, est une vraie question. Les exemples que tu cites montrent que c'est un sale boulot, mais a ne me parait pas rsoudre la question de fond.


Je ne dis pas que cela la rsoud, je dis juste qu'elle est nettement plus complexe que "_a viole nos ides il faut aller corriger a_"..





> que les justes et les rsistance ont eu raison (dsol pour le point Godwin, je crois qu'il fait sens ici), qu'on doit critiquer la colonisation (pourtant parfaitement logique dans son contexte historique),


On condamne ceci ou cela APRES les faits..  longtemps aprs...

Sur le moment, tout le monde aurait trouv a fou.. (_mme longtemps aprs, Schindler's List a provoqu des remous_)..

Mon pre avait fait 8 jours de taule quand il tait contre la Guerre d'Algrie, on 'a fait c.hier jusqu' sa retraite avec a (son dernier poste, un gars des RG tait venu voir son patron pour lui dire, en 1980), et on a eu droit  la mention de la Guerre d'Algrie dans les bouquins scolaires que dans les annes 1995..





> mais qu'on doit tourner la tte quand un pays avec lequel nous avons des relations opprime ses citoyens?


Que l'on exprime sa dsaproobation, qu'on le verbalise haut et ort est une chose. Qu'on aille militairement y mettre de l'ordre est entirement diffrent.. A priori c'est un Etat, comme nous.. Si demain EUX, plus les Chinois et les Russes, trouvaint que chez nou c'est pas terrible, trouverais-tu normal qu'ils interveinnent chez nous pour faire respecter leur point de vue ?? 





> Oui, on retombe sur la notion de hirarchie de valeurs... Aussi insupportable que cela paraisse aux bien pensants, c'est une vraie question, sur laquelle il nous faudra un jour nous prononcer, sous peine de nous voir imposer, au nom de la tolrance, des systmes qui ne nous plairont pas du tout...





> Soit on respecte toutes les cultures, c'est une morale valable, soit on croit  des valeurs dites fondamentales, et dans ce cas on doit tre prt  les dfendre, voir  les imposer au moins au sein de notre socit.


Justement, l tu parles de "notre" socit.. Pourquoi cela s'appliqerait-il (et de quel droit) aux autres ??

Quant tu dis :




> Je suis entirement d'accord. On ne peut pas croire  une valeur et en mme temps respecter vritablement une culture qui la pitine.


Ce qui veut dire que nous devrions accepter que notre culture pitine des valeurs que soi-disant elle rige en droit fondamental : la libre dtermination des peuples..

En fait, le courant de pense interventionniste (_et finalement Kouchner a fini par le reconnatre_ ) rige en modle absolu les valeurs occidentales, avec un impralisme culturel et un colonialisme militaire associ.. 


Quand Franois parle de "_systmes qui nous plaisent pas du tout_".. Si nos systmes ne plaisent pas du tout  un certain nombre de gens (_c'est dj le cas, en termes de % de population mmondiale, et cela va aller en s'accroissant)_., trouverait-on normal que la Chine, ou une Colation des Pays Musulmans, viennent militairement nous imposer leur vision ??????

C'est comme les escarmouches que nous avons eu pour la catgorisation  / haine politique.. 

On peut combattre des ides, on peut combattre sur le plan dplomatique, discussionnel, et thorique, une culture diffrente. Nous sommes cependant tenus de la respecter, le risque de ne pas le faire tant de justement tre pleins du sentiment de supriorit, et par consquent penser agir pour le bien des autres  la place d'eux-mmes...

Le fait de "savoir mieux que toi ce qu'il te faut" est plus que dangereux, il est liberticide dans le fond..  





> Et c'est dans ce contexte que je (re)poserais le problme de la taxation des trs riches: toi qui parle de revaloriser le travail, tu devrais tre sensible au fait que les personnes les plus riches _ne travaillent pas_.


Ta vision est un peu simpliste.. D'une part ce ne sont pas "les personnes riches", d'autre part une partie ne travaillent PLUS, mais ont travaill, d'autres travaillent ENCORE (un joueur de foot travaille (pendant un certain temps), Bill Gates ou Zuickerberg ont travaill, la plupart des patrons du CAC40 travaillent, de mme que Arnaud, Lagardre, Dassault...

Mme les "nouveaux riches" de la Mafia russe ont "travaill", (et continuent) en un sens.. : mme si ce sont des socits crans, des trafics, ... 

L'argent, a n'arrive que trs rarement tout cuit dans la bouche... 






> Note aussi que le trafic d'influence et les abus de pouvoir existait dans ces pays avant que les carts de revenus apparaissent. Il s'agissait alors de personnes ayant accs au pouvoir (au Parti, gnralement) abusant de celui ci, mais le principe tait le mme. 
> 
> Je reste convaincu que le fond du problme, c'est la destruction du systme de valeurs, et du lien social qui va avec. La Chine contemporaine est caractristique : on a consciencieusement dtruit tout le systme de valeurs (appel  l'poque "ancienne socit") que l'on remplace aujourd'hui par une sorte de folklore superficiel (cf les sries TV). On pourrait sans doute faire la mme analyse en Russie (mais je connais mieux la Chine).


Encore une fois, nos socits occidentales, prnant (_et ayant russi  faire entrer dans les mentalits_) l'individualisme, amnent galement au trafics d'influence (_les cas des fdrations PS du Pas-de-Calais et du Languedoc-Roussilon en sont un exemple, comme les cas divers et varis de arignon  Grenoble, de Botton  Lyon, du flic de Lyon, etc etc_).

A part la quasi-officialisaion, je ne vois honntement pas de diffrences flagrantes (_j'avais un copain achitecte  Paris dans les annes 80 qui me disait que pour faire passer les ramnagements des ports de la Seine, les maires (y compris des municipaliits communistes) lui demandait un appart dans le nouveau complexe avant de prsenter et d'appuyer le projet en Conseil Municipal_)

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)L'argent, a n'arrive que trs rarement tout cuit dans la bouche... (.../...)


Sauf pour les hritiers. Qu' mon sens il faut plomber(moi, a me coutera sans doute un petit peu, mon grand-pre maternel a bien russi sa carrire, sans devenir extra-riche non plus). Les droits de succession, c'est "tu as le droit de t'enrichir par ton travail, pas par celui de ton grand-pre". Ca me plait.

----------


## souviron34

> Sauf pour les hritiers. Qu' mon sens il faut plomber(moi, a me coutera sans doute un petit peu, mon grand-pre maternel a bien russi sa carrire, sans devenir extra-riche non plus). Les droits de succession, c'est "tu as le droit de t'enrichir par ton travail, pas par celui de ton grand-pre". Ca me plait.


vrai, mais faux dans la gnralit..

D'ailleurs, mme toi tu y seras soumis. Pour l'instant, c'est on grand-pre les droits sont plus levs.

Le jour o a sera tes parents, fait gaffe.. Surtout si vous n'tes que 1 ou 2 enfants..

Bref, la notion d'hritage - ce qui me fait d'ailleurs doucement rigoler quand je vois des interventions ici - est protge en France : on n'a pas le droit lgalement de dshriter un enfant.. (contrairement aux rgimes anglo-saxons).

Donc repocher  un enfant de riches d'hriter de richesses est stupide..

A la limite, la loi amriciane et anglo-saxone est plus juste : tu choisis en fonction de ce qui se passe (quelqu'un qui glande, qui dilapide, qui est un affreux criminel, tueur en srie, etc, tu as tout  fait le droit de le dshirter.. 

En France non..

Donc, ce que je disais ailleurs, le problme en France est sur le SEUIL , et joue sur la jalousie et l'envie.. 

Maintenant, (_mais a m'tonnerait trs fortement que FH reveinne sur le seuil mis par Sarko,  cause du trs grand nombre de gens touchs si cela redescendait (contrairement  ce que d'aucuns disent ici)_), on peut monter ou descendre les taux de taxations, ou les seuils..

Si maintenant tu mets la jalousie de ct, si tu trouves normal que tes parents qui ont travaill leur vie pour se payer leur maison te la laisse, alors pourquoi serait-il anormal que les enfants d''un gars qui a travaill toute sa vie pour monter une bote - et que cette bote est un succs - n'en hrite pas ??

Ou alors on interdit l'hritage pour tout le monde, ou, si on l'autorise, alors il faut admettre que des gens touchent des sous pour quelque chose pour lequel ils n'ont pas travaill. Et que le montant de ces sous ne dpend pas d'eux, mais de leurs parents. 

On peut envisager une taxation progressive (ce qui est dj le cas), mais hurler au loup est absurde..

D'ailleurs, en gnral souvent l'hritage des parents profite aux enfants relativement pauvres : tant donn qu'en moyenne les parents dcdent quand tu es proche ou  la retraite, ton revenu est en moyenne faible. Avoir une bouffe d'argent frais peut te peremttre par exemple de voyager, de faire des cadeaux  tes enfants ou petits-enfants, etc etc..

Alors moi je m'en f.us royalement, mais la mentalit moyenne des Franais pas riches est quand mme de laisser quelque chose  leurs enfants... Je ne suis pas certain du tout qu'une abrogation du systme d'hritage soit bien ressentie..

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)On peut envisager une taxation progressive (ce qui est dj le cas), mais hurler au loup est absurde..
> (.../...)


C'est de a que je parle. D'tre progressif. La progressivit a t fortement rduite sous Sarkozy, et je pense qu'il faut au moins revenir  ce qu'il y avait avant. Mme si a va me couter un petit peu(mon grand-pre n'est pas non plus un nabab). Si j'tais le seul hritier et que je ne payais pas de droits de succession(on est nombreux  partager), je pourrais me permettre de prendre ma retraite le jour de sa mort.

C'est tentant. Mais c'est mauvais pour la socit Franaise qui perdrait ma force de travail, mes comptences, l'investissement qu'elle a fait dans mon ducation(excellente), etc.....

----------


## souviron34

> C'est de a que je parle. D'tre progressif. La progressivit a t fortement rduite sous Sarkozy, et je pense qu'il faut au moins revenir  ce qu'il y avait avant.



En ligne directe (enfants) :




> 5% sur la tranche <  8 072 
> 10% de 8 072  12 109 
> 15% de 12 109  15 932 
> 20% de 15 932  552 324 
> 30% de 552 324  902 838 
> 35% de 902 838  1 805 677 (40% pour les transmissions postrieures au 30 juillet 2011) 
> 40 % sur la tranche >  1 805 677 (45% pour les transmissions postrieures au 30 juillet 2011)


Une progressivit de 0  40%, dj pas mal, non ??  tu as 1.8 million,  on t'enlve 400 000 euros..

Cependant, c'est aprs abattement. Or l'abattement tait de 32000 euros/part avant Sarko, pass  157 000 euros.

Toi, pour ton grand-pre, ce n'est pas ligne directe, donc :




> (neveux, oncles, cousins germains, grands-oncles, etc.) 
> Aprs abattement 
> 
> taux unique de 55% sur la totalit


Si donc vous tes 2 et qu'il avait 500 000 euros, une fois l'abttement enlev (1594 euros * 2), vous serez taxs  55%, donc (_si, pour faire simple, on dit que c'tait 503 200 euros_) , au lieu de toucher 250 000 euros chacun, vous toucheriez 100 000 euros chacun.






> C'est tentant. Mais c'est mauvais pour la socit Franaise qui perdrait ma force de travail, mes comptences, l'investissement qu'elle a fait dans mon ducation(excellente), etc.....


Mdr  ::mouarf::  la jusification des droits n'a aucun rapport avec a, simplement un impt..  ::):

----------


## DonQuiche

> a m'tonnerait trs fortement que FH reveinne sur le seuil mis par Sarko,  cause du trs grand nombre de gens touchs si cela redescendait (contrairement  ce que d'aucuns disent ici)


89% des hritiers en ligne directe (conjoints, enfants) taient dj exonrs avant cette rforme.
Tu ne cesses de rabcher que c'est une mesure populaire qui concerne beaucoup de monde quand les chiffres disent le contraire. Pourtant tu les connais, je te les ai dj assez souvent fournis ; ce "d'aucuns" me dsignait, d'ailleurs, si ce n'est que je ne fais pas que dire, j'avance des lments  l'appui de mes propos. Tu pourrais peut-tre en faire autant pour une fois. Car  ce train-l tu vas finir par nous expliquer que, malgr ce que d'aucuns en disent, l'ISF opprime les classes moyennes.




> Or l'abattement tait de 32000 euros/part avant Sarko, pass  157 000 euros.


Non, il tait de 76k pour le conjoint et de 50k pour les enfants.

----------


## souviron34

> 89% des hritiers en ligne directe (conjoints, enfants) taient dj exonrs avant cette rforme.
> Tu ne cesses de rabcher que c'est une mesure populaire qui concerne beaucoup de monde quand les chiffres disent le contraire. Pourtant tu les connais, je te les ai dj assez souvent fournis ; ce "d'aucuns" me dsignait, d'ailleurs, si ce n'est que je ne fais pas que dire, j'avance des lments  l'appui de mes propos. Tu pourrais peut-tre en faire autant pour une fois. Car  ce train-l tu vas finir par nous expliquer que, malgr ce que d'aucuns en disent, l'ISF opprime les classes moyennes.
> 
> 
> Non, il tait de 76k pour le conjoint et de 50k pour les enfants.


Au lieu de citer des articles politiques, des faits et chiffres indiscutables :




> Entre poux et concubins pacss
> 
> *Les transmissions entre poux et partenaires pacss sont exonrs de droits de succession*. Les donations bnficient d'un abattement conjoints.


INSEE.

Regarde un peu les tableaux et les chiffres dans les liens que je donne... Alors oui, il y avait des gens ne payant pas de droits. Mais pour beaucoup pas parce qu'ils taient pauvres, mais simplement parce qu'il y avaient tout un tas de droits de possibilits - et de plus en plus (voir les chiffres) de moyens divers, dont aides financires, donations, etc.. D'autre part, les conjoints survivants (ou pacss) ne payent pas de droits. Ce sont leurs enfants qui en paieront.. Il faut donc faire la part des dcs laissant un conjoint et du dcs du dernier survivant.

Donc si (si je prend ton chiffre) 89% tait exonrs, on peut raisonnablement penser qu'environ 1/2 tait un conjoint. Ce qui laisse 45% seulement des hritiers rels, au niveau des enfants.. (le conjoint survivant a de toutes faons l'usufruit)





Transferts intergnrationnels entre vifs : aides et donations 




> En France, il existe deux types de transferts entre vifs : les donations et les aides. Dbut 2004, plus dun mnage sur huit avait dj fait une donation  ses enfants et prs dun sur deux leur avait apport une aide financire. Le niveau de revenu, le niveau dtudes, la taille de la famille ainsi que la catgorie sociale sont discriminants dans ces pratiques de transmission. Les indpendants recourent plus frquemment aux donations que les salaris et les utilisent notamment pour transmettre leur outil de travail tandis que les salaris transmettent plutt des logements et de largent. Que laide soit financire ou sous forme de mise  disposition dun logement, 60 % des mnages ayant aid leurs enfants lont fait quand ces derniers taient tudiants.





> *Prs de la moiti des donations comporte des logements*, mais celles provenant de mnages dindpendants dpassent cette moyenne. Cest le cas de 52 % des donations des membres de professions librales et 51 % de celles des commerants et artisans





> Nature des donations reues des parents selon la catgorie sociale du pre 
> 
> Catgorie sociale du pre  Nature des biens composant la donation  
>                                           Logement 
> 
> Salaris
> 
> Cadre                                      52 
> Profession intermdiaire               50 
> ...




Transmissions intergnrationnelles dans l'enqute Patrimoine 2004 : donations, hritages et aides 




> En France, en 2004, parmi les mnages dont les enfants ont quitt le domicile familial, plus d'un sur huit leur a fait une donation et un sur deux leur a apport une aide financire. Toutes gnrations confondues, un individu sur cinq a reu un hritage, et cette proportion double pour les individus ayant perdu leurs deux parents. Le niveau de revenu, le niveau d'tudes, la taille de la famille ainsi que la catgorie sociale influencent les pratiques de transmission entre gnrations. *Les indpendants recourent plus frquemment aux donations, qu'ils utilisent notamment pour transmettre leur outil de travail. Les salaris, quant  eux sont plus nombreux  aider financirement leurs enfants.* De manire gnrale, plus les parents ont un diplme lev, plus ils versent des aides  leurs enfants pendant leurs tudes.


Taux de dtention des diffrents actifs de patrimoine par les mnages selon l'ge en 2010

(dans celui-l, un fichier Excel  tlcharger donne galement le taux de possession de la rsidence principale




> Age                    Rsidence principale  Autre
> Moins de 30 ans	12,8	                 5,6
> *De 30  39 ans	46,6	                10,6
> De 40  49 ans	58,5	                17,7
> De 50  59 ans	68,2	                26,6
> De 60  69 ans	71,9	                28,2
> 70 ans et plus	72,6	                18,6*


Pas tout  fait ngligeable, non ??

Et si tu veux un article de journal :

Successions : les notaires relativisent la-peur suscite par Hollandel (L'expansion)




> Selon l'Insee, le patrimoine mdian des mnages franais en 2010 est de *150.200 euros*


Donc, je ne dis pas qu'il faut tout xonrer, ou plus ou moins, je ne sais pas, je ne dis pas que les taux ne sont pas corrects, ou qu'ils le sont.

Simplement je dis que la simplification lectoraliste qui a t faite du problme est ceci, une simplification lectoraliste, et que le problme est plus complexe (encore une fois) que du Noir et Blanc.. 

Question  l'Assemble :

nombre de bnficiaires de l'exonration des droits de succession au cours de l'anne 2010




> Environ 900 000 personnes ont bnfici d'une exonration des droits de succession en 2010.





> chiffre  rapporter aux 545 000 personnes dcdes en France cette meme anne


 (Combien de personnes ont t exonres de droits de succession en 2010 ?

Sauf que sur ces 900000, sans doute (je ne vois pas les chiffres, mais ils doivent exister) environ au moins la moiti sont des conjoints...

Mme l'analyse du problme n'est pas simple. En tirer une conclusion l'est encore moins..

Et quant on voit un patrimoine mdian de 150 000, alors 50 000 n'est pas bzef, vu qu'une famille moyenne a  peine 2 enfants (ce n'est que depuis 10 ans que le taux de fcondit est  2.2) (_et je renvoie ci-dessus : tout ceci (montant du patrimoine en particulier) est compte non-tenu des donations, aides, etc etc.._)

Encore une fois, arrtons les simplifications idologiques ! mes parents (_mon pre petit fonctionnaire  la Scu, ma mre prof_), ayant hberg mes grands-parents (des 2 cts) pendant 10 ans, et avec 3 enfants, mais tant de la gnration des 30 glorieuses, ont dmarr dans une cave avec 3 enfants, et ont finit avec une baraque, qui, Frche aidant, avait quadrupl de valeur en 30 ans. Moi j'ai toujours lou, je n'ai jamais emprunt, j'ai achet une masure dont personne ne voulait en 2000 pour 24 000 euros,avec pleins de travaux, sans jardin,  et encore une fois grce  Frche et aux anglais et Ryan Air, la baraque maintenant vaut sans doute environ 160 000..   La personne qui a achet la baraque de mes parents est une aide-soignante dans une maison de retraite, elle a achet - avec un apport d  son divorce - pour 165 000 euros une partie, et avec son copain artisan plaquiste, pour 135 000 une autre.. (_ce que personellement je n'aurais jamais pu faire_) Et ses parents, qui vont bientt dcder, des touts petits du ct de Ste, avaient achet pniblement un mini pavillon de banlieue  Frontignan qui maintenant vaut aux environs de 250 000 euros. **


Encore une fois le problme est complexe, et n'est pas rductible  "grands capitalistes riches" vs "pvs exploits pauvres"..



** Je signale a parce que, cette femme,  49 ans, divorce avec 2 enfants, ayant 1 frre, gagnant 1200 euros net, se retrouve cette anne avec un patrimoine immobilier de 360 000 euros en propre, avant rnovations.. Une fois les rnovations faites, en fin d'anne, elle sera  la tte vraisemblablement de quelque chose valant environ 500 000 euros. Si jamais elle mourrait  la fin de l'anne, ses enfants auraient donc  toucher 250 000 euros chacun... Et sinon, au vu de ce qui se passe dans la rgion, a va monter, et mme assez vite... Et pourtant ce n'est pas une "riche hritire", et mme le contraire... Donc les vues sur la ralit sont bien diverses...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Au lieu de citer des articles politiques, des faits et chiffres indiscutables :


Le Nouvel Obs est douteux  ?! Cela dit ta source ne donne aucun chiffre.




> INSEE.
> Regarde un peu les tableaux et les chiffres dans les liens que je donne...


La prochaine fois donne au moins un lien. Cela si tu songeais aux statistiques sur le patrimoine, je te les ai dj cits pralablement.




> Alors oui, il y avait des gens ne payant pas de droits. Mais pour beaucoup pas parce qu'ils taient pauvres, mais simplement parce qu'il y avaient tout un tas de droits de possibilits - et de plus en plus (voir les chiffres) de moyens divers, dont aides financires, donations, etc..


Oui, et alors ? La rforme n'a pas remis en cause ces autres chappatoires, au contraire elles les a aussi accrues (abattement sur les dons en numraires passs de 20k  30k). Donc cette rforme vient se superposer  tout ce qui existe dj pour transmettre son patrimoine sans tre tax, si bien qu'il est aujourd'hui possible de transmettre des sommes considrables sans que ltat ne prenne rien.

Certes a ne profite pas forcment qu'aux plus riches (j'ai moi-mme un exemple avec des fils d'ouvriers dans ma famille qui en ont bnfici) mais a ne profite qu'au mieux  20% des hritiers. Pas forcment les plus riches mais certainement pas le plus grand nombre. Ton propos tait, je le rappelle, que c'tait une mesure populaire qui profitait  beaucoup de monde.

Et avant que tu ne nous dcrive une mesure qui profiterait aux pauvres prolos sous-informs... L'ouvrier en question dans ma famille connaissait parfaitement l'existence des mcanismes de donation du vivant. Simplement il estimait qu'il tait normal que ltat prenne sa part et que ses enfants recevraient dj assez comme a.




> Donc si (si je prend ton chiffre) 89% tait exonrs, on peut raisonnablement penser qu'environ 1/2 tait un conjoint. Ce qui laisse 45% seulement des hritiers rels, au niveau des enfants.. (le conjoint survivant a de toutes faons l'usufruit)


Drles de maths. Mme en escomptant que les conjoints finissaient systmatiquement par tre exonrs et que les successions vers ces derniers reprsentaient 50% du lot, a ne ferait toujours au mieux que 22% d'exonrations parmi les enfants. En ralit 20%, toujours d'aprs le nouvel obs (autre article que j'avais galement dj cit). 




> Simplement je dis que la simplification lectoraliste qui a t faite du problme est ceci, une simplification lectoraliste, et que le problme est plus complexe (encore une fois) que du Noir et Blanc..


Tu ne peux pas d'un ct prtendre que la mesure touche tout le monde et de l'autre prtendre que sa remise en cause est lectoraliste, c'est incohrent.

La vraie question est la suivante : cette rforme cote 1.7 milliards d'euros par an et ne bnficie qu' un petit nombre, alors qu'elle est l'quivalent de 40k policiers ou 25k profs (tout compris, pas seulement leur salaire). Est-ce bon ? Si on estime qu'il est bon de supprimer 40k policiers, la priorit tait-elle d'allger les successions (plutt que rduire le dficit par exemple) ? Si on estime que ces 40k policiers sont ncessaires, vaudrait-il mieux accrotre l'IR ou la TVA plutt que les successions ?

C'est  l'aune de ces considrations-ci que je juge la rforme mauvaise : puisqu'il faut bien taxer, je ne trouve pas anormal que les successions le soient, un seuil de 50k par bnficiaire me semble plus quitable (c'est dj un cadeau sympathique), je crois qu'au-del de ce seuil il vaut mieux taxer les hritages qu'autre chose, et surtout si cela permet de rduire le dficit, embaucher 40k policiers ou 25k profs. Et puisque que ltat est dficitaire et qu'il va bien falloir remettre les comptes  flots, ma foi, mieux vaut que ce soit en revoyant la fiscalit des successions qu'autre chose.

----------


## souviron34

> La prochaine fois donne au moins un lien. Cela si tu songeais aux statistiques sur le patrimoine, je te les ai dj cits pralablement.


A peu prs tous les liens que 'ai donne sont de l'INSEE




> Certes a ne profite pas forcment qu'aux plus riches (j'ai moi-mme un exemple avec des fils d'ouvriers dans ma famille qui en ont bnfici) mais a ne profite qu'au mieux  20% des hritiers. 
> ...
> La vraie question est la suivante : cette rforme cote 1.7 milliards d'euros par an et ne bnficie qu' un petit nombre, alors qu'elle est l'quivalent de 40k policiers ou 25k profs (tout compris, pas seulement leur salaire). Est-ce bon ? Si on estime qu'il est bon de supprimer 40k policiers, la priorit tait-elle d'allger les successions (plutt que rduire le dficit par exemple) ? Si on estime que ces 40k policiers sont ncessaires, vaudrait-il mieux accrotre l'IR ou la TVA plutt que les successions ?
> 
> C'est  l'aune de ces considrations-ci que je juge la rforme mauvaise : puisqu'il faut bien taxer, je ne trouve pas anormal que les successions le soient, un seuil de 50k par bnficiaire me semble plus quitable (c'est dj un cadeau sympathique), je crois qu'au-del de ce seuil il vaut mieux taxer les hritages qu'autre chose, et surtout si cela permet de rduire le dficit, embaucher 40k policiers ou 25k profs. Et puisque que ltat est dficitaire et qu'il va bien falloir remettre les comptes  flots, ma foi, mieux vaut que ce soit en revoyant la fiscalit des successions qu'autre chose.


L on peut discuter, je suis d'accord..  ::): 

Ce que je conteste dans l'approche (idologique et anit-Sarko) qu'il y a eu, c'est la caricature "c'est pour les riches" (sous-entendu les Bettencourt et autres)..

Quand on pourra discuter comme dans tes derniers paragraphes, sur la ralit des choses et non pas sur des slogans populistes, l on pourra avancer (_je parlle ici pas de toi, mais des discussions et dcisions  l'Assemble et au Snat_)

Comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai pas d'avis tranch, mais d'un autre ct ce que je constate c'est que 50 est un seuil trop faible. Peut-tre que 100 serait mieux que 150.. 

Mais, comme tu le dis, comme on l'a dit avant - et en faisant les calculs - pour les impts des "plus" riches des plus riches, on fait encore porter sur le peuple (que ce soit via les impts, les droits de succession, la TVA, la TIPP, etc), le poids de dpenses qui d'une part devraient tre contrles (et non pas un gouffre sans quasi de fond), et o d'autre part on devrait effectivement mettre en place des systmes plus justes (_on a  entendu parler de rduire ou enlever les allocs familiales pour les gens gagnant plus de X milliers d'euros, a me semble logique au del d'un certain seuil, comme pour les allocs de rentre ou les boursiers_), de mme par exemple que de faire respecter rellement les apparts de fonctions et/ou les HLM (le nombre de gens que je connais y vivant depuis des annes,  (_et dans tous les styles : profs, instits, journalistes, musiciens, ingnieurs, (et les politiques) est impressionant.._), de mme que taxer fortement la spculation, contraindre les taux d'intrts des banques pour que ce ne soit pas de l'usure, obliger (vieux cheval de bataille de Marchais) les compagnies multinationales (en particulier ptrolires)  tre taxes sur soit le chifres d'affaire global, soit sur le chiffre d'affaires en France (_on le connait, on sait par exemple combien il y a de stations Total et combien de million de litres sont vendus)_ , etc etc.. 

En ce qui concerne l'hritage, c'est "peanuts", comme on dirait, et simplement a faisait bien avec l'affaire Bettencourt. Mais le fond est ailleurs, bien qu'on puisse (et qu'il faudra de toutes faons) rogner partout.. Ce contre quoi je m'insurgeais c'tait un bouc missaire caricatur.. C'est aussi dmagogique et petit que le "coup de pouce au SMIC", ou autres..


La premire des choses est cependant d'arrter de gaspiller des sous - comme j'ai dj dit, par exprience pesonnelle j'ai vu les gaspillages d'argent du contribuable de premire main, et tant que a continue c'est sans fond...

Une bonne gestion, rigoureuse, sur les dpenses, est absolument ncessaire. Mais je ne suis pas certain que l'on en prenne la direction (j'ai mme un peu peur (et mme beaucoup) du contraire)..

On va  mon avis continuer  trouver des petites "niches" comme a (l'hritage) qui va permettre de renflouer un peu, temporairement et dans les bonnes annes, tout en continuant allgrement  vivre au dessus de nos moyens...

----------


## pmithrandir

je dirais que ca ne vaut pas le coup de scharper sur l'hritage... Mieux vaut prvoir sa vie sans compter dessus.

En plus, comme je l'avais soulign prcdemment, l'hritage arrive trop tard pour bnficier  des gens qui en ont besoin.

les gens qui meurt a 85 ans on des enfants qui ont 60 ans... dj propritaire d'une maison en gnral. A ce compte l, a par investir dans la pierre ou dans la bourse, que va faire cet argent.

Je suis donc pour conserver une taxation des hritages directs.(pas au conjoint)

En revanche, je pense que sarkozy avait eu une bonne ide il y a bien longtemps quand il avait detax les donations aux petits enfants en partie. Pour ma part, je ferai comme suis : 
 - taxation directe aux hritiers : taxation normale des patrimoines
 - taxations aux petits enfants : pas de taxations

L'argent donn a un trentenaire est investit directement :
 - dans ses enfants
 - dans l'achat d'un logement (qui lui permettra d'avoir un pouvoir d'achat plus important plus vite pour moins de salaire)
 - dans la cration d'entreprises

Bref, que des choses qui profitent  l'conomie. En plus, le fait d'avoir son logement permet de limiter grandement ses besoins financiers. Je vois ca en Roumanie a Bucarest ou presque chaque jeune recoit(ou recevait) un appartement de 1 ou 2 chambres pay par la famille. 
Avec un revenu de 1500 euros par couple on vit confortablement ici(c'est mon budget mensuel loyer compris). Si vous enlevez mes 500 euros de loyers, ca veut dire qu'on peut vivre avec 1000 euros, ce qui est trs facile a obtenir. 
Le mme principe s'applique en France, pour 1000-1500 euros vous vivez trs correctement(hors logement)  deux, voir avec une famille en faisant le budget.

Bref, pour en revenir a l'hritage, enlever les taxes aux hritier direct entraine une augmentation des richesse des personnes ges qui n'en ont normalement pas besoin. En revanche, favoriser les transactions qui sautent une gnration peut aider les hritiers qui font tourner la boutique.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Une bonne gestion, rigoureuse, sur les dpenses, est absolument ncessaire. Mais je ne suis pas certain que l'on en prenne la direction (j'ai mme un peu peur (et mme beaucoup) du contraire)..(.../...)


La question est : que veut l'electeur? Eh bien il veut plein de profs, de policiers, des rues dcores lgamment, une cantine gratuite pour ses enfants, etc... Plein de choses qu'il paye par ses impts sans s'en rendre compte. L'lu ne fait que lui donner ce qu'il veut.

Sinon, l'electeur, il veut aussi de l'activit conomique. Donc que sa boite dcroche des contrats juteux(qu'il soit patron ou pas, d'ailleurs, il en profitera dans tous les cas). Donc que l'lu soit gnreux avec l'argent des impts. L'lu ne fait que lui donner ce qu'il veut.

La corruption/gabegie offre  plein de gens l'occasion de s'enrichir, et c'est ce qu'ils attendent de leurs lus. Difficille de se faire lire quand on promet d'tre srieux(je sens que je vais me faire flamber).

----------


## ManusDei

L'electeur veut tout a, mais veut aussi payer moins d'impts parce que les impts sont forcment mal employs ou dtourns par un politicien verreux.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> L'electeur veut tout a, mais veut aussi payer moins d'impts parce que les impts sont forcment mal employs ou dtourns par un politicien verreux.


Tu donnes un peu dans le "tous pourris" l....

Il y a du gaspillage de l'argent public (y compris lorsque l'on renfloue de grandes entreprises prive mal gres), il y a aussi des lus qui s'en mettent plein les poches. De l  dire que les impts sont "forcment mal employs ou dtourns" il y a un abme.

----------


## ManusDei

Non, je dis qu'en gnral on veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le c*l de la crmire.

----------


## GPPro

> Tu donnes un peu dans le "tous pourris" l....
> 
> Il y a du gaspillage de l'argent public (y compris lorsque l'on renfloue de grandes entreprises prive mal gres), il y a aussi des lus qui s'en mettent plein les poches. De l  dire que les impts sont "forcment mal employs ou dtourns" il y a un abme.


Il tait ironique je pense.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Ah, dsol alors, mon dtcteur d'ironie est en panne.

----------


## Invit

> Bref, pour en revenir a l'hritage, enlever les taxes aux hritier direct entraine une augmentation des richesse des personnes ges qui n'en ont normalement pas besoin.


Ce raisonnement m'tonne... Dj, un peu plus haut, Don Quiche qualifiait la franchise fiscale de "joli cadeau". Ca donne un peu l'impression que les revenus et les biens des citoyens appartiennent  l'Etat qui, dans sa grande bont, consent  leur en laisser une part, et dcide de redistribuer le reste  tel ou tel...

Cette vision des choses me parait dmente, et surtout incroyablement inefficace. Si l'on croit que les retraits sont trop favoriss, dans la mesure o la Scu est essentiellement finance par les jeunes actifs au profit des retraits, il suffirait, au lieu de taxer les retraits, de rduire un peu leurs bnfices sociaux (ou au moins de les plafonner). Ca aurait le mme effet, et a conomiserait de la gestion... (ah? on me dit que c'est justement le problme? a ferait des fonctionnaires en moins? ah oui, alors,forcment...)

Au passage, on fait aujourd'hui exactement le contraire, puisque les taux de cotisation vieillesse vont augmenter de 0.2 points par an pendant quelques annes (ce qui pourrait faire un point en fin de course, soit une hausse de 8%, j'adore quand le gouvernement explique qu'il "fait un geste")


Pour rester sur l'hritage et la taxation des hauts revenus, je crois que le vritable problme est la dmotivation des entrepreneurs. On se plaint beaucoup du court termisme, de la logique financire, des gens qui achtent des boites pour les revendre en trois ans, ventuellement en massacrant l'emploi et le boulot. Mais quelles sont les perspectives  long terme si de toutes faons l'hritage est lourdement tax, et quel intrt y-a-t-il  grossir si les profits ainsi raliss ne peuvent tre distribus sans que l'tat en prenne les deux tiers (on est actuellement  deux tiers, avec 33% d'IR, 20% de CSG, et 40% d'impot marginal, mais on nous explique que c'est encore gnreux, Monsieur est trop bon!)

Pour un patron de PME, en gnral actionnaire de son entreprise, d'une cinquantaine d'anne, qui se paye correctement et est  l'abri du besoin, la question se pose toujours de savoir si l'on doit dvelopper l'entreprise (crer des emplois, gagner des marchs), ou prendre du bon temps et souffler un peu. Il me semble que les rformes successives et le discours ambiant diffusent le mauvais message. 

Je ne crois pas qu'il faille chercher ailleurs la mauvaise sant du march de l'emploi.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour l'hritage, c'est une notion assez complexe a dfendre que de taxer celui ci. les gens rpondent toujours : mais c'est mon argent, j'en fait ce que je veux.

sauf que si l'argent est un outil bien pratique, il existe aussi un phnomne qui veut que plus on a d'argent, plus on en gagne.

Par exemple, l'achat de la premire maison vous demande 500 euros par mois.
votre budget est donc de 1500-500 euros = 1000 euros pour vos frais courants

Une fois la maison paye, vous avez 1500 euros soit 500 euros de plus par mois.
Si maintenant vous dcidez dacheter une maison pour la louer 300 euros, vous aurez : 
1500 + 300 de revenus = 1800
500 euros de dpenses pour l'emprunt, soit un pouvoir d'achat de 1300 euros (30% de plus qu'avant de finir le paiement de la premire maison, presque sans risques)

Vous pouvez aussi dcider de garder le mme revenus final de 1000 euros et mettre les 800 euros dans l'emprunt pour le rembourser en 10 ans au lieu de 20.

Mais une fois que celui ci est pay, vous avez : 
1500 de revenus
300 de loyer
soit 1800 euros... si vous recommencez, vous pouvez achetez 2 maisons loues 300 euros  et els rembourser avec les 800 euros de surplus + les 600 euros de loyers, etc...

le plus dur, c'est l'achat de la premire maison,  besoin gal. Aprs, on est juste sur du revenus supplmentaires.


une fois ceci pos, on voit que certaines familles vont accumuler de l'argent, et qu'elles seront de plus en plus capable d'acheter de plus en plus de choses. Au contraire, les personnes les plus dfavorises seront de plus en plus difficilement capable de mettre le pied a l'trier parce que les riches vont avoir les moyens dacheter des biens plus cher que les pauvres. c'est ce que l'on voit actuellement avec la monte de l'immobilier qui exclu quasiment tout le monde de l'achat dans les mme conditions que nos parents.

Si on ajoute  l'enrichissement prcdemment expliqu un apport financier exceptionnel due a un hritage, on voit bien que l'on dsquilibre encore plus le systme. Certaines personnes vont avoir 3-4 ou 5 appartements sans soucis tandis que les nouveaux seront forcs de lous chez eux a vie. On cr donc un appauvrissement d'une gnration pour financer la prcdente. bien sur, les plus riche diront : oui, mais je vais donner a mes enfants, donc ca ira... sauf que donner veut bien dire qu'il y a un soucis. Mes parents ont achets une maison avec un salaire de fonctionnaire cat B il y a 20 ans. Je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient le faire maintenant. Je voit difficilement comment le faire avec 2 salaires niveau cadre maintenant.

Pouss  lextrme, ce systme est celui de la noblesse et de la bourgeoisie du 18me sicle avec des possdants peu nombreux et des personnes pauvres en nombre.
La taxation sur l'hritage  dailleur t mise en place aprs la rvolution franaise pour viter la cration de trop grosses lignes de fortuns qui auraient ressembl aux nobles d'antan.


La situation idale pour un tre humain est d'arriver et de partir avec la mme chose. Pas plus riche, pas plus pauvre en proportion de la socit. je parle ici pour la socit et pour la plante. Alors oui, on a l'impression de ne pas avancer, mais la seule fortune que l'on peut accumuler est celle due  la hausse de productivit et au progrs, pas au systme financier, sinon, on va au devant d'une nouvelle crise financire qui rquilibre les excs.

----------


## souviron34

> La situation idale pour un tre humain est d'arriver et de partir avec la mme chose. Pas plus riche, pas plus pauvre en proportion de la socit. je parle ici pour la socit et pour la plante. Alors oui, on a l'impression de ne pas avancer, mais la seule fortune que l'on peut accumuler est celle due  la hausse de productivit et au progrs, pas au systme financier, sinon, on va au devant d'une nouvelle crise financire qui rquilibre les excs.


ce que dit Franois, c'est que autant ce raisonnement peut se tenir pour des particuliers, autant pour un entrepreneur/chef d'entreprise il va  l'encontre de ce qui est souhait dans le fond :

Si la situation idale est d'arriver et de partir avec la mme chose "_ quoi a sert que Du.. se dcarcasse_", pour parioder..

Pourquoi vouloir que son entreprise se dveloppe, que elle cre des emplois, et qu'en plus on y soit attach, et on y dpense son nrgie et ses sous, si de toutes faons peu importe ce que tu fasses, tu ne verras jamais la couleur du rsultat et la prennit est mal vue ???

Au contraire, cette attitude favorise le pur investissement financier et la non-implication des dirigeants, qui,  la moindre difficult, retireont leurs billes pour aller les placer ailleurs..

Que pour un particulier, la philosophie qu'il faudrait arriver  pouvoir mettre en place soit la philosophie amricaine, o chaque gnration se dmerde, sans que la gnration du dessus s'en proccupe ou fasse des efforts, car c'est a la vie, admettons.

Par contre, pour un entrepreneur, cela va  l'encontre de l'intrt de tous.. Si Andr Citroen ou Louis Renault avait eu cette mentalit, ben les botes n'existeraient plus depuis bien avant leur mort.. (_en fait, depuis la date  laquelle ils auraient bandonn l'ide de diriger, soit sans doute vers l'ge de 75-60 ans_).

----------


## souviron34

> Non, je dis qu'en gnral on veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le c*l de la crmire.


C'est d'ailleurs  mon avis le fond du problme de nos socits..

La notion d'impts est trs mal perue, et c'est  qui critiquera le plus une augmentation (et j'en fais partie)

D'un autre ct, une crasante majorit de gens veulent une aide pour a, une aide pour ci (_chmage, gardes d'enfants, rentre, handicaps, maladies rares, .._, une subvention par l, une par ci (_negies renouvelables,  ravalement de faades, soutien aux agriculteurs, subventions aux exportations, au "made in France", ..._), et oublient - ou ne veulent pas voir, que tout cet argent vient de leurs impts, et que si ils demandaient moins ils en pairaient moins..

Et plus la structure est grosse, plus ils oublient.. Les "subventions europennes" sont dans toutes les bouches par ici (_pour les rnovations de maisons, pour l'aide  la viticulture en difficult, .._, et personne ne rflchis que il y a une part des impts qui part  l'Europe..  De mme pour les "allocations" rentres ou "formatiions" ou n'importe quoi... 

C'est quelque chose qui me dpasse..  Mais c'est malheureusement le lot de nos socits riches et occidentales , je pense depuis la 2ime Guerre..  Il y a une dconnection entre le fait que l"l'Etat donne de l'argent" et le fait que c'est nos impts qui forment cet argent..

Comme le fait que tout contribuable est le patron des fonctionnaires et des lus, et pas l'inverse (_puisqu'ils sont pays par nos impts, e que donc c'est nous qui les payons_)....

----------


## DonQuiche

> Ce raisonnement m'tonne... Dj, un peu plus haut, Don Quiche qualifiait la franchise fiscale de "joli cadeau". Ca donne un peu l'impression que les revenus et les biens des citoyens appartiennent  l'Etat qui, dans sa grande bont, consent  leur en laisser une part, et dcide de redistribuer le reste  tel ou tel...


Ce n'est pas cette ide-ci que je voulais convoyer, je ralise que mon propos tait ambigu. Ce sont les 50k que l'hritier reoit qui me semblent tre un cadeau sympathique, pas les 50k de franchise que ltat accorderait dans sa mansutude.




> Cette vision des choses me parait dmente, et surtout incroyablement inefficace. Si l'on croit que les retraits sont trop favoriss [...]


Penser qu'il est bon de taxer l'hritage et que les retraits seraient trop favoriss sont deux choses trs diffrentes, pourquoi articuler ces deux ides ?




> Pour rester sur l'hritage et la taxation des hauts revenus, je crois que le vritable problme est la dmotivation des entrepreneurs. On se plaint beaucoup du court termisme, de la logique financire, des gens qui achtent des boites pour les revendre en trois ans, ventuellement en massacrant l'emploi et le boulot. Mais quelles sont les perspectives  long terme si de toutes faons l'hritage est lourdement tax


Tu penses vraiment que les entrepreneurs de 60 ou 70 ans travaillent pour leurs enfants ? Je suis trs sceptique. Quelques uns veulent certes fonder une dynastie mais ils l'accomplissent par la transmission de leur entreprise et non de sa valeur, ce qui n'est pas du tout tax je crois.




> et quel intrt y-a-t-il  grossir si les profits ainsi raliss ne peuvent tre distribus sans que l'tat en prenne les deux tiers (on est actuellement  deux tiers, avec 33% d'IR, 20% de CSG, et 40% d'impot marginal, mais on nous explique que c'est encore gnreux, Monsieur est trop bon!)


Si tu observes l'ensemble des prlvements obligatoires, tu constates que tout le monde en France, rmistes et patrons, est entre 40% et 50% de prlvements,  l'exception des riches (>15k mensuels) pour lesquels le taux est entre 30% et 40% (source : Piketty). Un tat cote cher. Donc on ne fera pas baisser le taux de prlvement sur les plus riches  moins de grandement charcuter la surface publique (privatiser la scu ou les retraites) ou de rendre les prlvements rgressifs (taxant les plus pauvres au profit des plus aiss), les deux solutions ayants des effets similaires. Note : ceux qui disent tre  66% d'imposition assimilent les impts sur l'entreprise elle-mme aux leurs, ce qui traduit de toute faon une vision de l'entreprise peu propice  son expansion, bien qu'adapte pour des professions librales par exemple.

En revanche on peut discuter des modalits de prlvement. Nous avons un systme opaque, compliqu  grer, avec des pertes en chemin et un ou deux points problmatiques. Sur ce dernier point et concernant les entrepreneurs, il y a tout particulirement la taxation de la vente d'une entreprise, cause de nombre d'exils d'entrepreneurs en Belgique au moment de leur mise en retraite. Sur ce point et d'autres on peut discuter et faire des changements.

Cela dit, mme si la dimension financire est importante dans une entreprise, ce n'est pas la seule. L'activit en elle-mme, le pouvoir, le prestige et les fantasmes qui l'accompagnent, sont au moins aussi importants. Mais on se lasse de tout.




> Pour un patron de PME, en gnral actionnaire de son entreprise, d'une cinquantaine d'anne, qui se paye correctement et est  l'abri du besoin, la question se pose toujours de savoir si l'on doit dvelopper l'entreprise (crer des emplois, gagner des marchs), ou prendre du bon temps et souffler un peu. Il me semble que les rformes successives et le discours ambiant diffusent le mauvais message.


J'ai la conviction que c'est un problme de nature humaine et non de discours, de modalit de prlvement, etc. Mme si, dans une situation o un patron se sent dj fatigu, certains discours hostiles et rformes gnantes peuvent constituer la goutte d'eau qui fait dborder le vase.

----------


## pmithrandir

@ souviron... l'entrepreneur, et tu dois bien le savoir toi mme pour tre consultant, est autant  la recherche d'argent que de reconnaissance ou d'excitation(c'est pas chiant comme d'tre tout le temps au mme poste 20 ans de suite).

Pour reprendre l'exemple de l'entrepreneur, mettons que je cr une affaire qui coute a ma mort 10 Millions d'euros.

L'tat dit : j'en prend 20%, soit 2 Millions d'euros, mais on a quand mme 80% qui vont aux hritiers.
Je vois 2 solutions : 
 - soit ils investissent de leurs poches pour emprunter l'argent ncessaire pour payer les taxes sans revendre.
 - soit ils laissent  l'tat 20% des parts de la socit, qui lui les revends sur les marchs ou aux autres personnes de la communaut.

La premire solution est possible, elle revient juste  emprunter pour payer ses impts et a rembourser progressivement sur ces revenus, un peu ce que font toutes les personnes qui cr une boite.
La seconde est plus valable pour les grosses socits (type renault) qui de fait sortiront progressivement des mains familiales pour finir dans les mains de la communaut de gnration en gnrations. ce n'est pas non plus absurde.

Au final, j'ai du mal a voir en quoi c'est dcourageant.

Et les 66% de prlvement sur les socits, c'est  mon humble avis de la grosse connerie. 
33% d'IR : un hritage n'est pas un revenu.
20% de CSG : Aux dernires nouvelles je crois qu'elle tait  13%
40% d'impt nominal : je ne sais pas trop  combien se chiffre les taxes sur hritage, mais je ne crois pas qu'on atteigne facilement ces plafonds...(une fois toutes les exonration passes) 

J'aimerais bien voir un peu plus d'informations sur ce prcdent calcul donc.
En plus il me parait vident qu'il existe pas mal d'outils pour donner des parts d'une socit progressivement durant sa vie, pour minimiser d'autant l'hritage final.


EDIT : pour DonQuiche, je pense que niveau de vie des retraits et hritage a quand mme quelque connexions.

Par exemple, j'entends depuis des annes que la mamie que je connais qui a 3 maison est pauvre. Quelques page plus tot, j'ai fait le calcul et on voit qu'elle pourrait, en vendant ses 3 logements avoir un patrimoine de 4 ou 500 000 euros,  plus de 80 ans, elle a de quoi couler de beaux jours. mais voila, elle lgue une maison a chaque enfant, et donc vivote avec 1500 euros de revenus.

----------


## souviron34

> Si tu observes l'ensemble des prlvements obligatoires, tu constates que tout le monde en France, rmistes et patrons, est entre 40% et 50% de prlvements,  l'exception des riches (>15k mensuels) pour lesquels le taux est entre 30% et 40%


euh...

Pour un salari, si tu comptes impts + contributions diverses sur la feuille de paie (charges salariales ET patronales), tu arrives aux alentours de 56% pour un salaire net aux environs de 2500-3000 euros.

Quant aux entrepreneurs, a dpend.. J'ai moi-mme pos la question aux impts, et j'ai la rponse crite : si tu vends un soft cher,  moins de t'enregistrer comme "Inventeur", la taxe normale est 76%... 

C'est bien pour a, entre autres, que en France la plupart des chefs d'entreprises sont des salaris de la structure.. La bote est taxe  un tarif lev, mais elle a des moyens comptables de diminuer la facture (investissements, emprunts, subventions, ..)





> Cela dit, mme si la dimension financire est importante dans une entreprise, ce n'est pas la seule. L'activit en elle-mme, le pouvoir, le prestige et les fantasmes qui l'accompagnent, sont au moins aussi importants. Mais on se lasse de tout.


Il est exact qu'en France le prestige, pouvoir et fantasmes associs sont grands , aussi bien chez les patrons que chez les extrieurs.

C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me choque profondment en revenant d''Amrique du Nord, o c'est juste normal, et personne n'est ni anti- ni -pro, mais trouve a normal..






> @ souviron... l'entrepreneur, et tu dois bien le savoir toi mme pour tre consultant, est autant  la recherche d'argent que de reconnaissance ou d'excitation(c'est pas chiant comme d'tre tout le temps au mme poste 20 ans de suite).


La "reconnaissance" est pour les mtiers comme les notres, ou artistiques.

Pour un entrepreneur industriel, je dirais que les 2 sont sans doute  galit.





> Pour reprendre l'exemple de l'entrepreneur, mettons que je cr une affaire qui coute a ma mort 10 Millions d'euros.
> 
> L'tat dit : j'en prend 20%, soit 2 Millions d'euros, mais on a quand mme 80% qui vont aux hritiers.
> Je vois 2 solutions : 
>  - soit ils investissent de leurs poches pour emprunter l'argent ncessaire pour payer les taxes sans revendre.
>  - soit ils laissent  l'tat 20% des parts de la socit, qui lui les revends sur les marchs ou aux autres personnes de la communaut.
> 
> La premire solution est possible, elle revient juste  emprunter pour payer ses impts et a rembourser progressivement sur ces revenus, un peu ce que font toutes les personnes qui cr une boite.
> La seconde est plus valable pour les grosses socits (type renault) qui de fait sortiront progressivement des mains familiales pour finir dans les mains de la communaut de gnration en gnrations. ce n'est pas non plus absurde.


Nous verrons quand tu seras dans le cas  :;): 

Maintenant, tu rves quand tu dis "de la communaut"..

Que ce soit la premire ou la deuxime solution, c'est de toutes faons vraisemblablement un particulier ou un groupe de particuliers qui va en profiter. Simplement pas la famille.. 

Et donc tu as dplac le problme, en lui enlevant cependant tout lien affectif.

Autant un enfant peut vouloir faire le contraire de ce que voudraient les parents, autant a peut tre l'inverse, et les exemples sont quand mme nombreux : Michelin, Schneider, Arnaut, Bettencourt(Liliane),  Lagardre, Dassault, ....

Maintenant, mme ta premire solution n'est pas correcte. Elle peut l'tre si tu demandes 10 000 euros. Mais si tu vas demander 20 millions, on va te demander des garanties, et ces garanties seront une hypothque.. sur la bote. Et au moindre ppin, la banque reprend (_quivalent des "subprimes"_). Ou bien elle a exig des actions en contrepartie.. Et donc ton champ d'action et de dcision diminue..

Et dans la 2ime, il est absolument certain que ce ne sera pas la communaut, mais des "nvestisseurs" qui auront de l'argent prt et sauseront sur l'occase.

A moins de faire une loi interdisqnt a, mais l'Etat n'a pas vocation a diriger l'ensemble des boites (_sinon nous revenons au systme soivtique_).

----------


## Invit

> Penser qu'il est bon de taxer l'hritage et que les retraits seraient trop favoriss sont deux choses trs diffrentes, pourquoi articuler ces deux ides ?


C'tait le raisonnement de pmithrandir. Je crois qu'on est d'accord, en fait.




> Tu penses vraiment que les entrepreneurs de 60 ou 70 ans travaillent pour leurs enfants ? Je suis trs sceptique. Quelques uns veulent certes fonder une dynastie mais ils l'accomplissent par la transmission de leur entreprise et non de sa valeur, ce qui n'est pas du tout tax je crois.


Je parlais plutt des 40-50, mais le raisonnement est le mme. A partir d'un certain ge, la quarantaine si tu n'as pas trop mal russi, ta maison est  peu prs paye et tes besoins financiers ont tendance  diminuer. La constitution d'un patrimoine devient la principale motivation.




> Si tu observes l'ensemble des prlvements obligatoires, tu constates que tout le monde en France, rmistes et patrons, est entre 40% et 50% de prlvements


Dans ces 40  50, tu inclus les taxes  la consommation. Mes 66% sont avant... 




> Note : ceux qui disent tre  66% d'imposition assimilent les impts sur l'entreprise elle-mme aux leurs, ce qui traduit de toute faon une vision de l'entreprise peu propice  son expansion, bien qu'adapte pour des professions librales par exemple.


C'est pourtant la seule approche logique quand tu es  la tte de ton entreprise. Si tu dgages, en travaillant plus, 100K, qui deviennent des profits, ce qui t'intresse c'est ce que tu vas recevoir en fin de compte. La faon dont la DGI rcrit les choses est un peu un dtail.

C'est d'ailleurs d'une perversit insondable. Entre un avantage que je peux passer comme une dpense professionnel (un ordi, mon abonnement internet et mon portable, ma voiture, des restaus), et l'argent qui me permettrait de le payer, il y a un rapport de 1  4. Et on s'tonne ensuite des abus de bien sociaux...

Je ne comprends pas ta phrase sur la vision de l'entreprise "adapte  son expansion". Il me semble justement que les bons dirigeants sont ceux qui ont, comme on dit, la tte prs du bonnet, et qui savent faire le calcul complet "combien ca me coute, combien je gagne". C'est sur ce genre de bases pragmatiques qu'on fait grandir une entreprise, certainement pas en essayant de rentrer dans le "discours commercial" de la DGI (ou des politiciens) qui saucissonnent l'impot  des fins marketing.




> Cela dit, mme si la dimension financire est importante dans une entreprise, ce n'est pas la seule. L'activit en elle-mme, le pouvoir, le prestige et les fantasmes qui l'accompagnent, sont au moins aussi importants. Mais on se lasse de tout.


C'est comme pour les salaris, en fait. Tu ne travailles pas que pour l'argent, mais l'argent est souvent la cause d'une rupture, et si l'argent ne suit pas, la motivation s'en ressent nettement...

Le prestige d'tre patron? Le pouvoir d'un PDG de TPE? Excuse moi, mais je ne vois pas. L'image des patrons n'est pas bonne. Personnellement, j'ai plutt tendance  cacher ma situation (diplomes, mtier, revenus) qu' m'en vanter... 

C'est bien le problme, d'ailleurs, ce mpris d'une majorit de nos concitoyens et de la classe politique pour l'entreprise.




> J'ai la conviction que c'est un problme de nature humaine et non de discours, de modalit de prlvement, etc.


Justement, le rle de l'tat serait d'encourager, car il a intrt  ce que les patrons se bougent (plus que les patrons, en fait). Malheureusement il fait l'inverse...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Et les 66% de prlvement sur les socits, c'est  mon humble avis de la grosse connerie.


Merci du compliment... Je reste poli et je t'explique quand mme (si jamais tu devais un jour grer quelque chose, a pourrait t'tre utile) 




> 33% d'IR : un hritage n'est pas un revenu.
> 20% de CSG : Aux dernires nouvelles je crois qu'elle tait  13%
> 40% d'impt nominal : je ne sais pas trop  combien se chiffre les taxes sur hritage, mais je ne crois pas qu'on atteigne facilement ces plafonds...(une fois toutes les exonration passes)


Je parlais de la taxation des dividendes. En gros, tu es  la tte d'une entreprise, tu te bouges, et tu gagnes de l'argent que tu vas te verser en revenus complmentaires.

Ces revenus apparaitront comme profits dans ton compte de rsultat, et seront donc taxs  33%. Tu vas  ce moment te verser des dividendes, sur lesquels les prlvements sociaux sont actuellement de 15.5% (13.5 c'tait l'an dernier, mais on attend la loi de finance rectificative, et je doute que a baisse). Ces revenus supplmentaire seront alors taxs en IR  ton taux marginal. Si tu gagnes bien ta vie, tu arrives  40%.

Total : 0.66*0.845*0.6 = 33,5%

A toutes fins utiles, si tu utilisais ces 100K pour te payer une voiture de fonction, le calcul serait plus avantageux, car tu rcuprerais la TVA. Donc en gros, ca nous ferait du 123 vs 33, on retrouve le 1 pour 4...

Et au passage, si tu te payes les 100K en salaire (prime ou qqchose du genre) tu payes les charges patronales 45%, puis les salariales 20%, puis  nouveau les impots, et tu arrives  ... 33%, mais tu gagnes des droits retraite et autres en change. 

Au total, il peut tre intressant de travailler si ca te permet de financer des dpenses dductibles, c'est dj moins intressant si tu te payes des primes, et ca l'est encore moins si tu dgages des profits et te payes en dividendes.

Et on me murmure dans mon oreillette que c'est dgueulasse, et qu'il faut taxer davantage des mchants actionnaires qui nous mettent sur la paille.
C'est sr qu'avec un tel systme on encourage les entreprises  se dvelopper.

Donc oui, c'est effectivement de la grosse connerie. Mais continuons comme cela, le redressement productif est en vue. Encore un effort camarade et les lendemains chanteront.

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je parlais plutt des 40-50, mais le raisonnement est le mme. A partir d'un certain ge, la quarantaine si tu n'as pas trop mal russi, ta maison est  peu prs paye et tes besoins financiers ont tendance  diminuer. La constitution d'un patrimoine devient la principale motivation.


C'est effectivement une motivation importante  cet ge mais d'un autre ct ton argument initial tait que la forte taxation incitait  ne pas trop en faire et  limiter l'expansion de son entreprise. Cet argument s'appliquerait plutt  des personnes qui ont dj amass leur capital.




> C'est pourtant la seule approche logique quand tu es  la tte de ton entreprise. Si tu dgages, en travaillant plus, 100K, qui deviennent des profits, ce qui t'intresse c'est ce que tu vas recevoir en fin de compte.


Les profits sont-ils ton salaire ? Si oui, tu as le rgime d'EURL ou d'entreprise individuelle dans lequel l'IS ne s'applique pas (sauf choix volontaire) et les profits sont taxs via l'IR au mme titre que les revenus. C'est parfait pour une petite entreprise dont le but principal est le revenu qu'elle t'apporte chaque anne.

Pour une plus grande entreprise, en revanche, ce qui importe c'est sa valeur en elle-mme, en tant que patrimoine, et non le revenu qu'elle te fournit. Les profits ne sont pas l pour aller tout de suite dans ta poche mais pour faire grossir l'entreprise et donc ton patrimoine, et par consquent le revenu que tu en tireras lorsque tu la cderas. Au mieux tu peux vouloir accrotre ton revenu ds  prsent pour diversifier ton capital mais de toute faon ton premier capital c'est ta socit elle-mme.

Mais tu es peut-tre  cheval des deux situations, non ?




> Le prestige d'tre patron? Le pouvoir d'un PDG de TPE? Excuse moi, mais je ne vois pas. L'image des patrons n'est pas bonne. Personnellement, j'ai plutt tendance  cacher ma situation (diplomes, mtier, revenus) qu' m'en vanter...


Le pouvoir est tout de mme rel si tu as au moins une poigne d'employs : tu es le type au centre, celui qui dcide en dernier ressort. Ce n'est peut-tre pas trs palpable mais te verrais-tu par exemple redevenir salari ? Appelle cela indpendance si tu prfres, mme si elle est relative (les clients et la banque ont eux aussi leur mot  dire). Ensuite, si tu ne vois pas de prestige, tu y vois au moins une fiert lgitime d'avoir bti ton propre gagne-pain.

----------


## Invit

> Les profits sont-ils ton salaire ?


Non. En crant ma boite, je suis parti du principe que je devais avoir un salaire au moins quivalent  ce que j'avais avant dans le priv. Les dividendes sont nos primes.




> Pour une plus grande entreprise, en revanche, ce qui importe c'est sa valeur en elle-mme, en tant que patrimoine, et non le revenu qu'elle te fournit. Les profits ne sont pas l pour aller tout de suite dans ta poche mais pour faire grossir l'entreprise et donc ton patrimoine, et par consquent le revenu que tu en tireras lorsque tu la cderas.


Ca, c'est exactement la logique court termiste. Tu construis la boite pour la vendre rapidement, et tes bnfices sont rinvestis pour croitre, ou amliorer tes comptes et mieux vendre, en esprant faire la culbute. 

A moyen terme, si tu mets  part les "ventes de bulle" (les startup survalorises sur des malentendus), la vente n'est pas toujours si intressante qu'on l'imagine: une PME rentable, qui se vend "pas mal", partira entre 5 et 10 ans de bnfices aprs impots, plus cinq que 10 par les temps qui courent, le produit de la vente sera passablement tax (progressif et tout cela), et si tu es PDG salari il met fin  tes dividendes ET ton salaire. Au Etinal, une vente "classique" te rapportera gnralement quelques annes de salaire (entre deux et quatre). Ce n'est pas ngligeable, mais ce n'est pas si spectaculaire que cela. 

Si tu raisonnes  plus long terme, la vente a peu d'importance, car elle interviendra dans trs longtemps (20 ou 30 ans), dans un march diffrent, sur des bases d'valuation diffrente... Du coup, il devient logique de considrer ta socit comme une rente viagre qui te rapporte un dividende annuel. C'est un peu comme acheter un appartement pour le louer.

Et c'est l que la question se pose. Une fois l'entreprise stabilise et sa rentabilit assure, tu peux choisir une croissance faible et des revenus rguliers, ou rinvestir tes profits dans l'espoir d'en tirer des dividendes plus levs. (Ce raisonnement vaut encore si tu veux vendre  moyen terme : la valorisation de ton entreprise se fera sur la base de sa rentabilit, tu as donc tout intrt  maximiser tes bnfices)

Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est qu'en priode de crise, o les repreneurs potentiels sont moins nombreux, o les risques lis  la croissance sont plus grands, et o les PME ont plus de mal  se projeter, la tentation de "faire le hrisson", en optant pour une croissance molle, et en conservant les dividendes (soit comme un trsor de guerre, soit comme un revenu anticip) est grande. En fait, crotre devient un risque que l'entreprise ne prendre QUE s'il y a un bnfice important en face.

Que fait l'Etat? Pour protger les salaris, il rigidifie le march du travail (ce qui fait peur eux PME : on se rate souvent sur les recrutements, mon exprience, c'est qu'une embauche sur trois russit  moyen terme...), et surtout il rpte  qui veut l'entendre que les mchants riches doivent payer. Je sais qu'il ne dit pas exactement cela, mais c'est comme cela que le discours est peru, la faute  tous les seconds couteaux qui ont souvent du mal avec la nuance, et  la tentation dmagogique en priode lectorale. 

Vu des PME, il accroit les risques (perus) et rduit les bnfices (esprs).  A mon avis, le redressement productif ne viendra pas des PME. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le prestige d'tre patron? Le pouvoir d'un PDG de TPE? Excuse moi, mais je ne vois pas. L'image des patrons n'est pas bonne. Personnellement, j'ai plutt tendance  cacher ma situation (diplomes, mtier, revenus) qu' m'en vanter...


J'en vois quand mme. par exemple, des patrons de restaurants qui sont envis, admirs parce qu'ils ont beaucoup de tables de bonne qualit.
J'entends souvent des gens dire : "lui, il a une affaire qui marche."

Aprs, il y a beaucoup de jaloux maladif qui sont envieux au possible. mais bon, ceux la on ne peut rien pour eux, ils sont souvent des jolis tocards, mais plutt que de  se l'avouer ils prfrent taper sur les autres qui russissent mieux qu'eux.

Le nombre qui me regarde bizarrement parce que j'ai pass 2 annes au Canada... en essayant de trouver toutes les raisons du monde pour me faire dire que ce n'tait pas si bien, etc...  J'ai beau leur dire qu'il suffit de prendre un visa a 90 euros, un billets d'avions allez retour a 500 et qu'on peut faire la mme chose, c'est dj hors de porte pour eux et je suis un privilgi.

Pour la connerie des 66%, excuse moi, mauvais mots employ.
Je suis sur qu'il y a des absurdit au niveau de la taxation des socits, en particulier parce que les grosses sont taxes sur les mme rgles que les petites, mais que ces dernires ne peuvent pas obligatoirement user des mme stratagmes pour se passer de certains impts.

----------


## souviron34

> Vu des PME, il accroit les risques (perus) et rduit les bnfices (esprs).  A mon avis, le redressement productif ne viendra pas des PME.


Tout  fait..

D'ailleurs, Gondrange, ou autres -ange, Arcelor-Mittal, etc, ne sont pas des PME, lon de l. 

La "rindustrialisation" dont on parle ne concerne pas les PME, mais les trs grandes entreprises, au contraire : celles qu'on a laiss dlocaliser par des politiques depuis longtemps "dmago" : les ouvriers sont exploits, la fabrication est sale et pollue, les conditions de travail sont pnibles, nous nous sommes un pays avancs, que nos ouvriers utilisent des robots, et laissons les autres pays , ces pauvres gens, se tuer  extraire ou fabriquer ce qui est en dessous de nous, pays du tertiaire super volu... Mines (de fer, de charbon), aciries, grandes chanes de fabrication : ce qui tait justement le fleuron franais de l'industrie - et donnait son assise ouvrire  la gauche et aux syndicats  - et tait le fer de lance des garanties sociales par le nombre, a t abandonn. Le retrouver ncessite de se r-approprier les "sales" boulots et les "sales" industries... 

Mais tout a n'est le fait que des trs grosses botes (_style  Arcelor, Michelin, Schneider, .._) . Ou alors la "rindustrialisation" ne vise que les industries du luxe. (et de l'armement). Et mme l ce ne sont pas des PME, loin s'en faut (_L'Oral, LVMH, Matra, Thomson, Dassault_).

Si donc on parle de "redressement productif", il ne peut en aucun cas s'agir des PME, qui pour la plupart vivent localement avec relatvement peu de main d'oeuvre par entreprise... 

Ou alors a n'est pas du "redressement productif", mais simplement de la "sortie de crise". Et l, la simplification des procdures adminstratives, la diminution des charges, le montant des impts, et la transmission par hritage est au coeur du problme.

----------


## souviron34

> J'en vois quand mme. par exemple, des patrons de restaurants qui sont envis, admirs parce qu'ils ont beaucoup de tables de bonne qualit.
> J'entends souvent des gens dire : "lui, il a une affaire qui marche."
> 
> Aprs, il y a beaucoup de jaloux maladif qui sont envieux au possible. mais bon, ceux la on ne peut rien pour eux, ils sont souvent des jolis tocards, mais plutt que de  se l'avouer ils prfrent taper sur les autres qui russissent mieux qu'eux.


Oui, sauf que justement ces jaloux maladifs sont la grosse majorit, surtout en France (_je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je pense qu'un combat idologique mal men pendant 70 ans en est pas mal resposnasble_)

Tu parles d'ailleurs "d'envis" : l'envie est plus relie  la jalousie qu' la fiert..

Et le boulot ncessaire  tre un "bon", voire "excellent" chef, est tellement au dessus de ce que la moyenne des gens (surtout avec cette mentalit) est prte  faire que on occulte cette partie pour dire "rahh il a russi il est riche son affaire marche" (_en oubliant ses 18h/jour et ses 2 divorces_)

En fait, c'est tout le contraire des artistes, dans notre socit : on lve au rang de modles des gens qui en f.utent pas grand chose, simplement parce qu'ils passent  la tl ou jouent de la musique (_je ne dis pas que les artistes sont comme a (il faut au contraire bcp de boulot. Je dis que c'est ce qui est montr et que les gens pensent_), et de l'autre ct celui qui se casse le c.l sur un truc moins glamour comme la fabrication de cuillers ou de tournevis se voit attirer les foudres , le mpris, l'envie, et la jalousie, voire la haine, si il russit et gagne relativement la mme chose... Simplement parce que lui c'est un "salo de patron", alors que les autres, tu comprends, c'est des artistes..

----------


## ManusDei

> Si donc on parle de "redressement productif", il ne peut en aucun cas s'agir des PME, qui pour la plupart vivent localement avec relatvement peu de main d'oeuvre par entreprise...


Pourtant a pourrait passer par les PME. Mais il faudrait simplifier les mesures administratives, revoir les barmes d'impts (les grandes entreprises payent proportionnellement moins que les petites, tout en dgageant plus de bnfices).

De plus une PME a plus de mal  se dlocaliser.

----------


## GPPro

> Tout  fait..
> 
> D'ailleurs, Gondrange, ou autres -ange, Arcelor-Mittal, etc, ne sont pas des PME, lon de l. 
> 
> La "rindustrialisation" dont on parle ne concerne pas les PME, mais les trs grandes entreprises, au contraire : celles qu'on a laiss dlocaliser par des politiques depuis longtemps "dmago" : les ouvriers sont exploits, la fabrication est sale et pollue, les conditions de travail sont pnibles, nous nous sommes un pays avancs, que nos ouvriers utilisent des robots, et laissons les autres pays , ces pauvres gens, se tuer  extraire ou fabriquer ce qui est en dessous de nous, pays du tertiaire super volu... Mines (de fer, de charbon), aciries, grandes chanes de fabrication : ce qui tait justement le fleuron franais de l'industrie - et donnait son assise ouvrire  la gauche et aux syndicats  - et tait le fer de lance des garanties sociales par le nombre, a t abandonn. Le retrouver ncessite de se r-approprier les "sales" boulots et les "sales" industries... 
> 
> Mais tout a n'est le fait que des trs grosses botes (_style  Arcelor, Michelin, Schneider, .._) . Ou alors la "rindustrialisation" ne vise que les industries du luxe. (et de l'armement). Et mme l ce ne sont pas des PME, loin s'en faut (_L'Oral, LVMH, Matra, Thomson, Dassault_).
> 
> Si donc on parle de "redressement productif", il ne peut en aucun cas s'agir des PME, qui pour la plupart vivent localement avec relatvement peu de main d'oeuvre par entreprise... 
> ...


Jolie caricature, j'applaudis !

----------


## pmithrandir

Il n'a pas non plus tout a fait tort... Une mauvaise image de l'industrie et des salaire haut due a un niveau de vie exige par les franais et des employs productifs mais avec une mentalit de merde (grves en autre) ainsi que des histoires de plan social et des problmes de management de personnel ont desservit la France dans l'industriel.

Pour faire simple, dans le monde du travail, soit tu es qualifi, indispensable et tu peux te permettre de l'ouvrir(1% des salaris), soit tu est remplaables en 2 heures et tu la fermes. C'est la rgles normale et dans beaucoup de pays, dont le canada, dnigrer la socit en public ou avec ses collgues est un motif lgitime de licenciement sans indemnit.(ce qui nempche pas de le faire en face a face avec son chef ou quand on nous pose la question en runion). Vous imaginez le gap avec la mentalit franaise ou on rle tout le temps ?

Par contre, je pense que les PME (pas les TPE) sont justement ce qui peut amener beaucoup de richesse au pays.  Un maon sans employs, il va travailler, qu'il soit salari ou pas.
Une PME, ca veut dire souvent un concept, un service, et de la valeur ajoute avec des salaris locaux et des activits non dlocalisable facilement.

Pour finir, je pense que le pays aurait galement besoin d'une trs grande dcentralisation qui nous dessert.
Un salaris a 1500 euros net a paris est pauvre.
Le mme dans une petite ville vit dans une maisonnette avec sa famille.

Si on dcidait par exemple que les services de l'tat quitterait paris au plus vite, on crerait non seulement de l'emploi, on dynamiserait les petites et moyennes villes(qui ont aussi de la culture, mme si moins qu'a paris).
Au passage on dtendrait massivement le march de l'immobilier, principale raison des hauts salaires a paris, tout en consolidant les plus petites villes qui ont des espaces disponibles.

Et avec les outils actuels ont peut largement se le permettre.

J'ai a bucarest une salle de vido confrence qui nous immerge vraiment dedans(on fait des entretiens d'embauche dessus  distance). Ont fait aussi des runions  distance grce a ce systme, et c'est pas du skype.
On est sur une liaison 10Mbits pour l'image et le son.
Ajoute a ca le TGV qui relie pas mal de villes, et vous pouvez faire en sorte de dcentraliser plus facilement qu'avant. Au final, ces salaris qui gueulent  l'ide de quitter paris seraient peut tre pas si malheureux que c avec une famille qui peut enfin habiter dans un logement d'une taille raisonnable.(sans compter le plaisir de mettre 30, minutes pour aller travailler)

----------


## Invit

> Si donc on parle de "redressement productif", il ne peut en aucun cas s'agir des PME, qui pour la plupart vivent localement avec relatvement peu de main d'oeuvre par entreprise...


Une PME, ca peut faire une centaine de personnes, ce n'est pas rien.. Mais surtout cette distinction bien franaise entre gros fleurons industriels (Airbus, Michelin, PSA) et PME un peu ringardes est  mon avis une partie du problme. 

Aux USA, la Silicon Valley, ce sont quelques grands groupes, et plein de PME autour, l'industrie d'armement, pareil. En Allemagne, derrire les grands groupes, il y a des quipementiers, souvent PME, qui grossissent, passant de quelques dizaines  quelques centaines de personnes, et sortant de leur march local. Mais l'ide que la rindustrialisation passe par la transformation des TPE rentables en PME, qui me parait la base de toutes les politiques industrielles actuelles (en Amrique, en Allemagne, et en Asie), semble chapper  nos narques, coincs dans leurs schmas jacobins. 

En France, on aide les gros, qui peu  peu liminent les moyens et les petits (regarde sur notre march les dgats que font les grosses SSII, ou la faon dont le CIR a compltement t dtourn de sa vocation premire), et de toutes faons finissent par dlocaliser, et les minuscules, pour lesquelles on fait davantage du social que de l'industriel (cf l'aide  la cration d'entreprise, trs tourne vers la rinsertion des chomeurs).

Et les rsultats sont l. Le chomage monte, la croissance est trs faible. Mais bon, nos politiques peuvent visiter des usines, inventer une n-ieme subvention fiscale, finance par une n-ime taxe, et faire de beaux effets de manche quand on "sauve"  coup d'aides, une entreprise mourante (qui bien souvent mourra dans six mois de toutes faons).

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Jolie caricature, j'applaudis !


Explicite, parce que l,  part le fait de m'insulter, tu ne dis rien..

Je ne pense pas caricaturer ren quoi que ce soit : les PME/TPE sont - par dfinition - avec peu de main d'oeuvre. Bien qu'elles occupent en gros 50% des salaris, la plupart ne sont pas des industries au sens de "industriel" reelement (services, artisans, commerants). Trs peu sont des fanriquants.. 

La "rindustrialisation", d'aprs le terme, est de revenir  une industrie.. 

CQFD.

Je ne vois pas o tu peux voir une quelcquonque caricature..

----------


## souviron34

> Une PME, ca peut faire une centaine de personnes, ce n'est pas rien.. Mais surtout cette distinction bien franaise entre gros fleurons industriels (Airbus, Michelin, PSA) et PME un peu ringardes est  mon avis une partie du problme.


je ne parlais pas de "ringardes" (voir mon post ci-dessus)

Alors c'est vrai que, mme en France,il y a beaucoup de "satellites" des grosses, comme les quipementiers etc.. Mais je pense (peut-tre que je me trompe) mais que le terme "rindustrialisation" est plutt associ  des boites comme Gondrange, Arcelor, ou les Mines de Lorraine, ou Strafor, etc..

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, je vais prendre l'exemple d'une boite ou j'ai travailler irlandaise.

Le patron a eu l'ide de crer une carte qui s'interface avec les systme des voitures (en gnral, ambulance, vhicule de pompier etc).

Il a mis un GSM, un GPS et voila qu'il peut a tout instant rapporter la position, mais aussi l'utilisation du vhicule en direct.

ide simple, mais qui fonctionne. Et bien tout est fait en Irlande, ou la production (3 techniciennes) est a cot de la R&D qui cr la carte.

On ajoute 4-5 informaticiens pour le site web de ce service, ainsi que d'autres pour l'informatique industriel, et du personnel de bureau pour grer tout ca.

Finalement 30 employs, une petite usine.
Est ce que ce n'est pas ce genre de choses qu'on pourrait avoir ?

Dans le mme style, on peut monter des fabriques de meubles(on peut faire mieux et moins cher qu'ikea... dont les gens se lassent aussi) on peut inventer des concepts sur le net, ou ailleur. Le nombre de PME qui gravitent autour d'airbus...


plus proche de nous, MDI(qui fabrique des moteur a air comprim)... Il a fallu que tata viennent pour qu'ils survivent parce que la France ne pensait qu'a subventionner les socits comme Renault... Alors que je pense qu'il serait intressant d'encourager autant que possible ce genre de socit, petite, mais qui produit un moteur qui est videment port vers l'avenir.(0pollution au cul de la bagnole, ca veut dire qu'on peut dlocaliser la pollution en dehors des villes...)

----------


## GPPro

> Explicite, parce que l,  part le fait de m'insulter, tu ne dis rien..
> 
> Je ne pense pas caricaturer ren quoi que ce soit : les PME/TPE sont - par dfinition - avec peu de main d'oeuvre. Bien qu'elles occupent en gros 50% des salaris, la plupart ne sont pas des industries au sens de "industriel" reelement (services, artisans, commerants). Trs peu sont des fanriquants.. 
> 
> La "rindustrialisation", d'aprs le terme, est de revenir  une industrie.. 
> 
> CQFD.
> 
> Je ne vois pas o tu peux voir une quelcquonque caricature..


Premirement je ne t'ai absolument pas insult, mais bon, comme tu es le champion du raccourcis rien de surprenant encore une fois.

Deuximement, ce qui est vraiment caricatural est cette partie :




> La "rindustrialisation" dont on parle ne concerne pas les PME, mais les trs grandes entreprises, au contraire : celles qu'on a laiss dlocaliser par des politiques depuis longtemps "dmago" : les ouvriers sont exploits, la fabrication est sale et pollue, les conditions de travail sont pnibles, nous nous sommes un pays avancs, que nos ouvriers utilisent des robots, et laissons les autres pays , ces pauvres gens, se tuer  extraire ou fabriquer ce qui est en dessous de nous, pays du tertiaire super volu... Mines (de fer, de charbon), aciries, grandes chanes de fabrication : ce qui tait justement le fleuron franais de l'industrie - et donnait son assise ouvrire  la gauche et aux syndicats - et tait le fer de lance des garanties sociales par le nombre, a t abandonn. Le retrouver ncessite de se r-approprier les "sales" boulots et les "sales" industries...


Evidemment, la dsindustrialisation est la faute de la gauche (pour ceux qui n'aurait pas dcrypt les propos de Mr Souviron). C'est absolument pas la faute de la recherche du bnfice  tout pris, la satisfaction d'actionnaires de plus en plus exigeants sur la rentabilit, etc. .

C'est plus clair comme a ?

----------


## Invit

> jMais je pense (peut-tre que je me trompe) mais que le terme "rindustrialisation" est plutt associ  des boites comme Gondrange, Arcelor, ou les Mines de Lorraine, ou Strafor, etc..


Ca dpend de qui en parle, et de ce qu'on met dans l'industrie. Mais il y avait traditionnellement (jusqu' la fin du 20eme sicle, en fait) en France un monde de PME industrielles, travaillant pour des grands groupes, ou spcialiss sur des marchs assez pointus. 

Ces PME existent toujours en Allemagne, en Amrique du Nord. Voire, les nouvelles technologies ont permis  certaines de dpasser leurs limites locales. 

En France, elles ont en grande partie disparu, des rgions autrefois industrielles sont devenues des friches. Les raisons sont multiples, mais je crois qu'elles sont lies  cette discussion : 

- difficult  transmettre l'entreprise
- complexit des procdures administratives, et rigidit du march du travail
- charges sociales et fiscales (qui psent finalement assez peu sur les trs grosses, mais  plein sur les petites)
- financiarisation, et absence d'intrt des politiques et des lites pour ce genre de sujet (la mode, c'taient les services, les grandes ides, la production, c'est sale)
- jacobinisme : ces PME taient souvent provinciales, loin des centres de dcision.

Il me semble que si on voulait relancer l'emploi, l'industrie, c'est dans cette direction qu'il faudrait chercher, plutt qu'en direction de grands groupes, souvent sous contrle financier ou tranger, qui ont dj dmontr leur faible capacit  crer de l'emploi (et leur norme apptit pour les subventions).

Mais je suis d'accord avec toi que quand un politique dit rindustrialisation, il prfre une viste mdiatise  Gondrange, qu'une tourne plus dprimante dans des rgions sinistres...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Les raccourcis c'est dans les 2 sens. ton interprtation sur la gauche n'est absolument pas celle que j'ai retenue. (pour moi, c'est le caractre des franais qui est mis en avant).

Et puis, c'est bien la droite qui depuis 1995 veut des emplois de service. Donc la faute est largement partage.

La seule chose qui fait remonter les mtiers manuels dans l'estime des gens, c'est de voir qu'avec un bac +5 on gagne 1200 euros parfois, alors que des plombier bac -2 qui montent une eurl gagne 5 000 euros par mois(ils dpensent la dessus 500 euros pour dlguer la gestion si besoin)




> - jacobinisme : ces PME taient souvent provinciales, loin des centres de dcision.


Ca parait bete, mais la distance ca compte...
Bucarest est plus proche de paris que toulouse...

----------


## Invit

> Ca parait bete, mais la distance ca compte...
> Bucarest est plus proche de paris que toulouse...


Tu es sr que tu prends bien en comptes bien le temps pour aller  l'aroport, l'enregistrement, le dbarquement, tout a? J'ai comme un doute...

Sur l'aspect distance, ce qui est amusant, c'est qu'un groupe franais saura s'organiser quand il s'agit de faire produire au fin fond de la Chine (les usines, c'est de moins en moins dans les centre ville), ou dvelopper en Inde, ou faire des conf' call avec Seattle ou Sydney (en dpit d'un dcalage horaire compliqu), mais aura un mal fou  accepter de s'installer (ou de dlocaliser un bout de l'entreprise)  150 km de Paris, ce qui n'a pas l'air de trop gner les Allemands et les Anglais.

Remarque que ca tient autant aux salaris qu'aux entreprises. Si demain, une entreprise du tertiaire (ou une administration) veut s'installer  Chateau Thierry, ou  Vendome, je suis prt  parier que les dlgus du personnel exigent une clause de conscience et une prime d'expatriation...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Deuximement, ce qui est vraiment caricatural est cette partie :
> 
> Evidemment, la dsindustrialisation est la faute de la gauche (pour ceux qui n'aurait pas dcrypt les propos de Mr Souviron). C'est absolument pas la faute de la recherche du bnfice  tout pris, la satisfaction d'actionnaires de plus en plus exigeants sur la rentabilit, etc. .
> 
> C'est plus clair comme a ?


Oui, c'est plus clair que tu ne sais pas lire...  ::P: 

J'ai dit depuis 35 ans.. Depuis 35 ans il y a eu ET la gauche ET la droite..




> celles qu'on a laiss dlocaliser par des politiques depuis longtemps "dmago"


Quant  ma citation de la gauche, c'est au contraire pour dire que justement, c'tait l'assise mme de la gauche... Je n'ai rien mentionn quant  une ventuelle responsabilit plus forte  gauche. Je les mets dos  dos sur ce sujet.. Je signale simplement que la gauche caviar s'est tir dans le pied en suivant cette politique, qui avait t et a continu aprs  tre mene par la droite..


Mais quand on est born, on ne lit que ce qu'on veut lire..

----------


## souviron34

> Ca dpend de qui en parle, et de ce qu'on met dans l'industrie. Mais il y avait traditionnellement (jusqu' la fin du 20eme sicle, en fait) en France un monde de PME industrielles, travaillant pour des grands groupes, ou spcialiss sur des marchs assez pointus.


Oui, enfin faut relativiser, parce que les grands groupes avec petites PME autour a n'est apparu qu'aprs la guerre..

Avant, tu avais Michelin (sans petites autour) Renaylt (sans petites autour), Thomson-CSF (sans petites autour), Dassault (avec quelques unesmais trs peu), Schneider (sans petites), les Mines (avec des rosses autour (Strafor, Manufactueres de St Etienne.), St Gobain (avec peu de petites autour), plus les petites effectivement du textile dans le Nord (et vers ici : le Tarn tait pour les fabrications de draps et lins).

La sous-traitance industrielle gnalise est arrive dans les annes fin 70 dbut 80.





> En France, elles ont en grande partie disparu, des rgions autrefois industrielles sont devenues des friches. Les raisons sont multiples, mais je crois qu'elles sont lies  cette discussion :


Oui c'est ce que je voulais dire, mais c'tait quand mme difrent de ce qu'on appelle PME aujourdhui : les usines de soie de Als, les fabriquants de draps de Mazamet, les usines de cuir de Millau, les fabricants de chaussures de la Maurienne, Amora ou Lanvin  Dijon, Knorr  Dole, Solvay  Dole aussi, taient des vrais usines, emplioyant de nombreux (> 1000) employs.

Maintenant ce ne serait pas appel une PME..




> - financiarisation, et absence d'intrt des politiques et des lites pour ce genre de sujet (la mode, c'taient les services, les grandes ides, la production, c'est sale)


Tout  fait, c'est ce que je disais plus haut..





> - jacobinisme : ces PME taient souvent provinciales, loin des centres de dcision.


oui, mais y'a qu' voir, a change gure : tout le monde s'est f.utu de De Villiers et de son Puy du Fou...

Alors a change un peu, bien oblig, mais enfin on est encore trs loin du compte 

(un de mes copains par ici a "trouv" la solution au problme fondamental des haut-parleurs : il a dpos un brevet, fabriqu dans son garage des paires diffrentes. Pendant 4 ans il a eu le Premier Prix du Consumer Show  Las Vgas pour le meilleur son. Il a quip Radio-France, le Directeur Mondial de l'quivalen SACEM est venu le voir, etc etc.. On lui a royalement accord 1000 euros pour le prix du Meilleur Artisan de la Rgion - APRES qu'il ait reu 4 ans d'affile le prix  Las Vegas).. Et si tu vas dire  Paris "j'ai un petit atelier dans l'Aude", tu vas te faire regarder de travers.. )





> Remarque que ca tient autant aux salaris qu'aux entreprises. Si demain, une entreprise du tertiaire (ou une administration) veut s'installer  Chateau Thierry, ou  Vendome, je suis prt  parier que les dlgus du personnel exigent une clause de conscience et une prime d'expatriation...


Absolument...

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est la rgles normale et dans beaucoup de pays, dont le canada, dnigrer la socit en public ou avec ses collgues est un motif lgitime de licenciement sans indemnit.(ce qui nempche pas de le faire en face a face avec son chef ou quand on nous pose la question en runion). Vous imaginez le gap avec la mentalit franaise ou on rle tout le temps ?


j'ai fait les 2 systmes : en France c'est un peu pareil aussi si on critique l'entreprise dans laquelle on est on peut finir par tre vir aussi...
quant au Canada oui d'accord il faut tre "politiquement correct" ne jamais critiquer; c'est du vcu...
mais le salari se laisse largement marcher sur les pieds.
Le problme c'est lorsque l'encadrement est assur par des incomptents comme a m'est arriv dans une entreprise  Laval prs de Montral et que tu ne peux pas du tout apporter des critiques consructives eh bien le monde du travail au Canada volue pas a restera toujours un milieu mdiocre...



> Si on dcidait par exemple que les services de l'tat quitterait paris au plus vite, on crerait non seulement de l'emploi, on dynamiserait les petites et moyennes villes(qui ont aussi de la culture, mme si moins qu'a paris).
> Au passage on dtendrait massivement le march de l'immobilier, principale raison des hauts salaires a paris, tout en consolidant les plus petites villes qui ont des espaces disponibles.


la dcentralisation des services de l'tat a a commenc effectivement et c'est pas suffisant..
par exemple je ne sais plus quelle administration dcentralise sur Strasbourg.
Mais on en est encore loin du compte et difficile de changer les mentalits..
Paris a reprsente toujours le prestige..enfin pour les imbciles

----------


## Mat.M

> La seule chose qui fait remonter les mtiers manuels dans l'estime des gens, c'est de voir qu'avec un bac +5 on gagne 1200 euros parfois, alors que des plombier bac -2 qui montent une eurl gagne 5 000 euros par mois(ils dpensent la dessus 500 euros pour dlguer la gestion si besoin)
> ...


tu as raison ; si tes chiottes sont bouchs tu vas appeler un plombier et non un ingnieur en informatique bac+5 non ?  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

> Jolie caricature, j'applaudis !


c'est vrai c'est un peu de la caricature mais je crois qu'il s'est mal exprim

----------


## souviron34

tiens, 2 petits "_le changement c'est maintenant_" :

M. Sapin vient de dclarer 80 000 emplois aids... Euh.. C'est pa ce qu'ils avaient fait en 1997, puis 2001 ( Emplois Jeunes(1997), Jospin veut multiplier les contrats aids (2001))????
M. Fabius , le 12 Juin, dclare : (Laurent Fabius, raliste sur le Moyen-Orient)




> Sur la Syrie tout dabord, la nouveaut rside dans lappel   travailler avec la Russie, qui joue un rle dterminant , souligne Fabius.
> 
> Aprs avoir beaucoup stigmatis lappui russe  son alli syrien  en termes de ventes darmes notamment  Paris semble reconnatre quil ny aura pas dissue  la crise syrienne, sans accorder  Moscou un rle dterminant dans son rglement


 alors que le 29 mai il dclarait (Entretien de Laurent Fabius avec le quotidien "Le Monde" (29 mai 2012




> Il est avr que la Russie a fourni des armes  la Syrie, dont je puis vous assurer quelles ne viennent pas de France. Sur ce sujet, notre doctrine est claire : quand la France vend des armes, elle veille  ce que celles-ci ne puissent pas tre retournes contre les peuples


et que les ONG dnoncent :

Trois ONG mises  la porte du premier salon mondial de l'armement



On nous prend vraiment pour des c.ns...

Et ceux qui croient encore ... ben ....

----------


## Invit

Ah, c'est pas bien de se moquer, Souviron, pas bien du tout...

Moi ce qui m'a fait sourire ce matin, c'tait l'annonce sur les congs de la Toussaint. On nous parle d'une "seconde semaine  la Toussaint", on vite soigneusement,  trois jours du second tour, d'voquer le raccourcissement des deux mois d't (les syndicats de profs sont trs remonts l dessus, allez comprendre!), mais surtout, les vacances de la Toussaint, elles durent dj une semaine et demie. Les "deux semaines" en fait, ce sont deux jours de plus, une anne o le 11 Novembre tombe un dimanche. On sent que le gouvernement prend le problme  bras le corps... (Soit dit en passant, j'ai aussi souri en voyant que Peillon porte des lunettes depuis qu'il a t nomm prof principal, on attend maintenant la barbe CAMIF).

Et en dbut de semaine, le grand moment, a a quand mme t le casting des soutiens de Sgolne. Envoyer sur le terrain Ccile Duflot, pure parachute parisienne, et Martine Aubry, qu'on peut assez lgitimement considrer comme responsable de cette sale affaire (en tant que premier secrtaire), ce n'est pas fut fut... Et heureusement que la concubine normale nous a fourni le vaudeville suivante, parce que le lendemain, on attendait Mmes Belkacem, qui a prfr ne pas de prsenter aux lgislatives dans une circonscription difficile, et Batho, ex-supplante de Sgolne, rlue facilement dans la circonscription en or qu'elle (Sgo) lui avait laiss. 

Rien de que des bons symboles, quoi, qui vont certainement convaincre les locaux...


Je crois que je commence  aimer ce gouvernement,  dfaut d'tre efficace, il va probablement tre amusant.

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> (les syndicats de profs sont trs remonts l dessus, allez comprendre!),


C'est pas forcment reprsentatif, mais j'ai pas mal de potes profs (tous syndiqus), et ils ne sont absolument pas opposs au raccourcissement des vacances d't.


Edit : Et comme le disait un ami, en attendant, on parle peu des dsistements FN/UMP pour "faire barrage  la gauche" ainsi que des rapprochements.

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est pas forcment reprsentatif, mais j'ai pas mal de potes profs (tous syndiqus), et ils ne sont absolument pas opposs au raccourcissement des vacances d't.
> 
> 
> Edit : Et comme le disait un ami, en attendant, on parle peu des dsistements FN/UMP pour "faire barrage  la gauche" ainsi que des rapprochements.


Et on ne parle surtout pas des cas comme  Vierzon ou le PS s'est retir au profit du candidat FG, alors qu'il n'y a aucun autre candidat au second tour. Bref, les lecteurs ont le choix entre la peste rouge ou le bulletin blanc. (pour achever le tout, le futur lu s'apelle Sansu - un nom prdestin pour faire de la politique ... ::aie:: )

Conception tout  fait PS de la dmocratie.

----------


## Invit

> C'est pas forcment reprsentatif, mais j'ai pas mal de potes profs (tous syndiqus), et ils ne sont absolument pas opposs au raccourcissement des vacances d't.


C'est sans doute pour cela que Peillon ne l'voquait pas aujourd'hui, a va tre tellement facile...

Srieusement, tout le monde sent bien que l'amnagement des rythmes scolaires va passer par un raccourcissement des vacances d't, et que la question du temps de travail des enseignants sera pose  ce moment l. Et l, le boulot des syndicats sera de ngocier au mieux des compensations (entendre des avantages supplmentaires). 

Ce n'est pas spcifique aux profs. Regarde par exemple la fameuse journe destine  financer la dpendance: tout le monde tait d'accord pour aider les vieux, mais quand il s'est agi d'abandonner le lundi de pentecte, a a t une autre affaire...




> Edit : Et comme le disait un ami, en attendant, on parle peu des dsistements FN/UMP pour "faire barrage  la gauche" ainsi que des rapprochements.


Effectivement, comme on parle peu de la crise, du chmage, de l'quilibre des comptes publics... Je crois que tous les partis y trouvent leur compte, quelque part. En tant que citoyens "normaux" (qui  la diffrence des lus normaux ne sont pas pays pour se lancer des petites phrases et faire des effets de manche), nous allons probablement le payer un de ces jours, mais si au moins on s'est amuss entre temps.

Sur les dsistements FN/UMP, j'ai l'impression que le discours est tellement us que tout le monde ( droite comme  gauche) finit par en avoir un peu honte, et je crois que les "bricolages" des grands partis, dont La Rochelle est un excellent exemple, rendent leurs indignations encore moins efficaces. 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Edit : Et comme le disait un ami, en attendant, on parle peu des dsistements FN/UMP pour "faire barrage  la gauche" ainsi que des rapprochements.


oui, en mme temps, la "dmocratie" n'en a que le nom : quand un parti fait 11% (FG), le Premier Ministre assure qu'il va falloir introduire "une dose" de proportionnelle, et trouve normal qu'il y ait des accord de dsiteents, de mme qu'avec LO (_qui, si je ne m'abuse, prne toujours la Rvolution Proltarienne, non ??_) mais quand un autre parti (FN), fait 18% des voix, conclure un accord, mme local avec, c'est un "rassemblement honteux"..

Car je te parie (_malheureusement, je l'ai dj vcu bien des fois auparavant_), que la fameuse "dose" de proportionnelle  va s'accompagner d'un "redcoupage" soign des ciconscriptions, afin que le FG ait des lus et pas le FN... (_il en est dj question, alors que nous sommes juste entre les 2 tours de cette lgistaltive...)_

Disons que la "dmocratie" est  gomtrie varaible, et, quelles que soient les ides dfendues par le FN, je vais me rpter, mais soit on les interdit, et on interdit le Parti, soit il est totalement absurde de les proclamer "anti-rpublicains" (_puisque voter contre c'est faire un "front rpublicain"_), puisqu'alors ils ont autant le droit que les autres  tre l, et  ce que les gens votent pour  eux.....

Mais comme personne ne veut les interdire, alors c'est de la pure dmagogie que de clamer que ne pas se prsenter contre afin qu'ils puissent avoir un dput est une honte.. C'est un dni de dmocratie absolu...

(bien que je sois totalement contre leurs ides de fond : c'est comme pour les pays arabes : si on veut la dmocratie, on accepte qu'il y ait des partis musulmans.. Si on le refuse, alors c'est exactement ce qu'avaient imposs Ben Ali, Mubharrak, et autres Khadafi.. Ce qui est un peu fort de caf venant de gens qui l'an dernier nous abreuvaient de leons sur "_il faut abattre les dictateurs.._.")






> Moi ce qui m'a fait sourire ce matin, c'tait l'annonce sur les congs de la Toussaint. On nous parle d'une "seconde semaine  la Toussaint",


J'ai failli le mettre  :;): , mais je me suis dit qu'il suffit qu'on attende la rentre.. a va castagner...





> Rien de que des bons symboles, quoi, qui vont certainement convaincre les locaux...


voui voui... La "priode de grce" aura t courte... Et franchement, je ne suis pas sr que, mme en dehors de Sgo, le PS et ses lites y aient gagn.. Je pense mme le contraire...





> Je crois que je commence  aimer ce gouvernement,  dfaut d'tre efficace, il va probablement tre amusant.


Disons qu'il commence de plus en plus  prter le flanc aux critiques "anti-", qui vont se faire mordantes aprs les 5 ans d'anti-NS primaire auquels on a eu droit...





> Et on ne parle surtout pas des cas comme  Vierzon ou le PS s'est retir au profit du candidat FG, alors qu'il n'y a aucun autre candidat au second tour. Bref, les lecteurs ont le choix entre la peste rouge ou le bulletin blanc. (pour achever le tout, le futur lu s'apelle Sansu - un nom prdestin pour faire de la politique ...)
> 
> Conception tout  fait PS de la dmocratie.


Ben quoi ??   ::aie:: 

Tu savais pas que il n'y avait que le Pas-de-Calais et le Languedoc-Roussillon qui jouaient sur ce terrain ?? Pauvre de toi...  :;):  

Quand je dis ce qui se passe vers chez moi, on me dit "_faut pas gnraliser, c'est la rgion qui a une tradition_".. Je sais pas, je trouve que ma rgion commence  avoir des frontires ressemblant furiseuement  un hexagone...

(_si vous saviez ce que j'entend, et ma femme aussi, qui, elle, bosse avec les lus de la rgion...(90% PS et 10% PC)... Pas de quoi se rjouir, et qui explique grandement les scores du FN dans le coin_)





> Sur les dsistements FN/UMP, j'ai l'impression que le discours est tellement us que tout le monde ( droite comme  gauche) finit par en avoir un peu honte, et je crois que les "bricolages" des grands partis, dont La Rochelle est un excellent exemple, rendent leurs indignations encore moins efficaces.


"_quoi, moi ? non... C'est juste bon pour le Diable, et pour un arrogant comme NS_"

Voir ci-dessus ce que je mentionne.. C'est de l'hypocrisie totale, et il n'y a que les militants purs et durs pour y croire...


Le problme des parachutages est un problme de fond, assez typiquement franais.. Et je pense (il y avait un bon article ce matn je ne sais plus o) que dans une socit qui volue et o la "dmocratie directe" prend de plus en plus de place, a passe de plus en plus mal...

Maintenant, "twit" veut peut-tre dire "moineau" en anglas du dictionnaire, mais en nord-amricain courant c'est synomyme de "niaiseux", "simple d'esprit"...  ::aie::  

Je trouve aussi effarant un ct (l'metrice) que l'autre (les caciques affublant le candidat local de "traitre" et "besson" et "ignoble")...

Bref, un bel exemple , comme le disait _BlueDeep_, de la "dmocratie  la PS"...

Je ne suis pas sr qu'on rigole bien.. Plutt jaune, et de plus en plus jaune...

----------


## david06600

> Le Front de Gauche est rgulirement invit un peu partout, Mlenchon est bien plus prsent dans les mdias, et trait bien plus respectueusement que Marine Le Pen. Le Front de Gauche est d'ailleurs reconnu comme un parti tout  fait respectable et respect (hors UMP et FN). Tu peux jeter un oeil aux articles du blogs des dcodeurs dont on avait parl dans un autre fil, le ton est pas du tout le mme pour les deux. Ou tu peux regarder les alliances diverses lors des lections, s'allier au FG a va c'est bon, s'allier au FN c'est trs mal vu.
> 
> Marine Le Pen en prend systmatiquement plein la gueule de la part des mdias et autres lites (un peu comme le peuple franais en fait), pas sr que de continuer comme a soit une bonne ide, vu le rsultat. Surtout qu'en gnral, je vois surtout du "le FN c'est des fachos et des gros cons" ou "no pasaran", et trs peu d'argumentation (alors qu'en effet a serait assez simple de dmontrer que leur programme ne tient pas debout).


Waouh, respect !  J'en ai presque la larme  l'oeil, pour une fois que quelqu'un avoue.

----------


## Invit

> Moi j'habite dans le centre, mon picier est grec, mon proprio est polonais, le patron de mon bar prfr est tunisien, mes voisins sont belges et allemands... et tout se passe bien, c'est mme extrmement enrichissant.


Ben oui, t'es en centre ville, tout le monde a du boulot, des revenus corrects, le vivre ensemble va bien quoi (et je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas parce qu'ils appartiennent aux classes aises).

Malheureusement, l'autre vivre ensemble, ce sont les quartiers moins sympas o le chmage dpasse les 20 voire 30%, o celui des jeunes est endmique, o un proportion importante d'lves, dans les classes du primaire, matrisent mal le franais, et leurs parents pas du tout, o les communauts ethniques et religieuses se replient sur elles mmes, ce qui les rend encore plus visibles et encore moins employables. 

Et c'est diffrent de "ton" quartier, o toute la plante est assez reprsente (pas mal d'europens, de voisins, mmes, dans ton exemple). Dans ces quartiers, tu finis par avoir un petit nombre de groupes trs homognes, qui gnralement viennent de plus loin, parlent leur langue, et vivent entre eux. 

Bref, une banlieue d'immigrs, avec un fort taux de chomage et des tensions ethniques, ca n'a pas grand chose  voir avec un centre ville cosmopolite, avec un faible taux de chomage. 




> Les mers et ocans n'empchent pas les familles de traverser le monde en qute d'un pays d'accueil.


Je ne crois pas que le gros de notre immigration soit le fait de familles ayant travers les mers en qute d'un pays d'accueil...




> Du coup, ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi les lecteurs vont vers l'extrme droite plutt que vers la gauche radicale? Parce que les usines qui ferment, c'est plutt un combat de la gauche*.


Parce que les Trostkystes sont, depuis toujours, tellement loin du "peuple" qu'ils prtendent reprsenter, que personne sauf des intellectuels en rupture de ban avec leur (bonne) famille, ne s'y reconnait? 

Parce que le Front de Gauche, quelles que soient les gesticulations de Mlenchon, n'est pas l'hritier du PCF, mais de l'aile gauche du PS, qui a pour lectorat les trostkystes en rupture de ban? (ensuite, on les retrouve au PS, puis  l'UMP quand ils sont assujettis  l'ISF...)

En fait, le FN a rcupr l'lectorat ouvrier du PCF, d'abord parce que le projet communiste a chou partout o il a t tent, ce qui n'aide pas a y croire, et surtout parce que la classe ouvrire constate que son problme, c'est moins le Grand Capital que la mondialisation, l'ouverture des frontires, les dlocalisations, et que sur les 25 dernires annes, on n'a pas beaucoup entendu la gauche (le PS, son aile gauche) sur ces sujets...




> Quant  "l'lite internationale qui va trs bien merci", moi a me flingue de voir ce racisme se dvelopper, ce n'est pas dans ce monde l que je veux lever mes enfants


Et tu fais quoi pour le changer? Tu vas vivre en Belgique dans des centre villes o le vivre ensemble est facile? Et je parie que tes enfants iront dans de belles institutions internationales, o le vivre ensemble sera une chance, ce qui leur permettra de parler plusieurs langues (l'anglais et l'allemand, pas l'arabe et le wolof, je veux dire), et de trouver de beaux emplois dans de belles multinationales, o ils seront demands, pour grer des usines dlocalises dans des pays lointains. ... les lites globalises, quoi...

Non, parce que si tu veux changer ce monde, tu peux aussi rentrer en France, t'installer dans une banlieue difficile, pour y apporter de la diversit, montrer l'exemple en mettant tes gosses au collge public du coin... Mieux encore, tu peux monter une entreprise, et y embaucher des gens issus de ces milieux difficiles, faire ta part quoi...

Je ne le fais pas non plus, moi aussi, j'aime mieux causer...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Waouh, respect !  J'en ai presque la larme  l'oeil, pour une fois que quelqu'un avoue.


Soit pas trop heureux, je suis trs du que les mdias lui parlent de son pre, et jamais du fait que quelques mois avant la prsidentielle 2012 elle soit aller danser la valse  Vienne avec les prsidents des diffrents partis nonazis d'Europe.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Marine Le Pen en prend systmatiquement plein la gueule de la part des mdias et autres lites , pas sr que de continuer comme a soit une bonne ide, vu le rsultat. Surtout qu'en gnral, je vois surtout du "le FN c'est des fachos et des gros cons" ou "no pasaran", et trs peu d'argumentation (alors qu'en effet a serait assez simple de dmontrer que leur programme ne tient pas debout).


Je pense qu'un bon candidat au titre de la plus mauvaise interview est Michel Denisot : toute son interview etait du type "Mais vous etes du FN, et le FN c'est mal" au lieu de s'appuyer sur des arguments pour mettre en avant les points faibles de son programme (ce qu'il a pourtant fait avec d'autres politiciens).

----------


## r0d

> Et tu fais quoi pour le changer? Tu vas vivre en Belgique dans des centre villes o le vivre ensemble est facile? Et je parie que tes enfants iront dans de belles institutions internationales, o le vivre ensemble sera une chance, ce qui leur permettra de parler plusieurs langues (l'anglais et l'allemand, pas l'arabe et le wolof, je veux dire), et de trouver de beaux emplois dans de belles multinationales, o ils seront demands, pour grer des usines dlocalises dans des pays lointains. ... les lites globalises, quoi...
> 
> Non, parce que si tu veux changer ce monde, tu peux aussi rentrer en France, t'installer dans une banlieue difficile, pour y apporter de la diversit, montrer l'exemple en mettant tes gosses au collge public du coin... Mieux encore, tu peux monter une entreprise, et y embaucher des gens issus de ces milieux difficiles, faire ta part quoi...


J'ai "sacrifi" 10 ans de ma vie pour essayer de changer les choses. Je dis "sacrifi" parce que quand dans ta boite, tout le monde sait que tu est militant trotskyste, dlgu syndical, qu'on voit ta gueule en tte des manifs dans le journal local, t'imagines bien que a bloque un peu "l'ascenseur professionnel", et mme les relations entre collgues peuvent devenir compliques. Alors je sais pas, peut-tre que je m'y suis mal pris, parce que le rsultat de tout a est carrment ngatif, et quand je m'en suis rendu compte ben... c'tait trop tard; et je n'ai plus la force, je ne veux pas non plus "mourir pour des ides", et si tous ces efforts ne servent  rien, alors c'est qu'il y a une couille dans le potage et que a sert  rien de s'acharner. Il faut trouver une autre faon de s'y prendre. Parce que revenir, habiter dans une banlieue pauvre et faire du social (parce que monter une entreprise, j'ai dj essay, c'est mon rve, mais mes parents n'ont pas de sous et moi non plus, donc on m'a fais signe d'aller plutt voir  ple emploi que des gentilles dames s'occuperont de moi), a changera quoi concrtement? Rien. J'ai dj donn dans le sacrifice inutile, a suffit.

Alors ok, c'est un travers des trotskystes, avant-garde claire et toutes ces conneries, j'y ai cru. Mais il y a quelque chose de vrai derrire tout a, c'est que dans nos organisations politiques actuelles, trs pyramidales, il faut que les changements viennent d'en haut, sinon a sert  rien. Un stratge qui lance un dbat sur l'identit nationale a dtruit en quelques jours des dcennies de lutte contre l'extrme droite, et donc le travail entier de plusieurs gnrations de militants.

----------


## souviron34

> Un stratge qui lance un dbat sur l'identit nationale a dtruit en quelques jours des dcennies de lutte contre l'extrme droite, et donc le travail entier de plusieurs gnrations de militants.


Au risque de me rpter je r-itrerai que sur ce sujet particulier c'est  mon avis l'acharchement contre et les mots utiliss pour le contrer qui ont anantis des dcennies de lutte...

Il suffit d'ailleurs de constater que toute l'attitude depuis 15 ans et les premiers accros srieux sur la scurit ont profit au FN et non pas  ceux qui protestaient... Donc comme tu dis "_y'a une couille dans le potage_"..

En bref , la thorie n'est strictement rien sans la pratique....



Quant aux sacrifices, je pense que c'est un peu le problme de fond de la gauche, en particulier depuis 68: avant la gauche tait forcment ouvrire.. Des Benoit Frachon,  Marchais, Sgui, etc... taient des ouvriers, qui taient monts... Depuis les annes 68  (_et bien que Marchais et Sgui aient rsist quelque peu_) ce sont les "intellectuels" qui prdominent (_et c'est cohrent avec les "80% d'une classe d'ge a le bac et avec maintenant le chmage de masse qu'on a puisqu'il n'y a plus de gens voulant faire du travail manuel_).

Or doncques avant la gauche ne faisait pas vraiment de "sacrifice", puisqu'ils y habitaient, dans ces quartiers, et en taient issus et taient copains avec les gens du coin... (_voir aussi Brgovoy par exemple, et Mauroy dans une moindre mesure_)

Maintenant on thorise dans son beau bureau ou son bel appart, mais on ne se mlange pas... 

Tout a plus une idologie marque par des mots et attitudes aussi caractristiques que ceux des intgristes cathos,  a aide pas,  mon sens...

----------


## Invit

C'est ce qui s'appelle avouer l'acceptable pour dissimuler le pire : 
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/affaire-c...tml#xtor=AL-54

----------


## Invit

> Alors ok, c'est un travers des trotskystes, avant-garde claire et toutes ces conneries, j'y ai cru. Mais il y a quelque chose de vrai derrire tout a, c'est que dans nos organisations politiques actuelles, trs pyramidales, il faut que les changements viennent d'en haut, sinon a sert  rien.


Je suis en partie d'accord. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je pense que la gauche porte une terrible responsabilit dans la situation actuelle. Au fur et  mesure que le PS s'embourgeoisait, ses membres auraient pu profiter de leur position dans la socit pour "changer le monde". Mais ils taient occupps  penser, et  se faire lire...

Je ne sais pas si tu as dj eu des patrons de gauche. En gnral ils se comportent comme des salauds de droite, sauf qu'ils passent leur temps  geindre sur "le systme" pour se justifier. En politique, a donne des Jospin (l'Etat ne peut pas tout), des Montebourg, des Cahuzac aussi...

A mon avis, on peut parfaitement changer le monde, mais seulement de l'intrieur, et  son niveau. Le syndicalisme militant est une escroquerie (c'est pas mal pour certains dirigeants syndicaux, remarque).




> Un stratge qui lance un dbat sur l'identit nationale a dtruit en quelques jours des dcennies de lutte contre l'extrme droite, et donc le travail entier de plusieurs gnrations de militants.


Ca c'est une erreur. La gauche, et surtout l'extreme gauche, croit qu'on doit combattre l'extrme droite en "duquant le peuple" et en lui expliquant que Hitler c'tait mal, et que le FN c'est comme Hitler, alors que donc le FN c'est mal, hein? 

C'est ce genre de raisonnement qui mne au "vivre ensemble", toujours dfendu avec des exemples comme le tien, qui ne parlent pas du tout  des gens qui vivent en banlieue (et si en plus on leur dit qu'ils sont arrirs et qu'on n'a pas le choix, on les braque). 

Dans d'autres domaines, a donne le "anti mariage gay = homophobe", dont on voit le succs actuellement. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense qu'un bon candidat au titre de la plus mauvaise interview est Michel Denisot : toute son interview etait du type "Mais vous etes du FN, et le FN c'est mal" au lieu de s'appuyer sur des arguments pour mettre en avant les points faibles de son programme (ce qu'il a pourtant fait avec d'autres politiciens).


le pire j'ai trouv tait Laurence ferari  l'poque.
Une belle photo de le pen pre en train de hurler avec une tte de berger allemand.

Il lui a juste suffit de souligner le mauvais choix de la photo pour dmolir toute l'argumentation. Il a jou le pauvre calimero, et on ne pouvait que le plaindre.

----------


## r0d

> C'est ce qui s'appelle avouer l'acceptable pour dissimuler le pire : 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/affaire-c...tml#xtor=AL-54


Tout le monde s'en doute dj depuis le dbut, nous n'attendons que les preuves (ou les aveux).

----------


## zaventem

> A Bruxelles, ce sont (encore, mais pour combien de temps?) les classes populaires qui habitent dans le centre, et il n'y a pas de barres d'immeubles en banlieues. A Bruxelles, les classes aises sont dans les quartiers de la priphrie (Uccle, Ixelles). Moi j'habite dans le centre, mon picier est grec, mon proprio est polonais, le patron de mon bar prfr est tunisien, mes voisins sont belges et allemands... et tout se passe bien, c'est mme extrmement enrichissant.


Je pense que comme la plupart des gens de passage tu idalises la ville.
Tout d'abords, le centre de Bruxelles est de plus en plus envahi comme toutes les villes par une population bobo; les pauvres sont au nord ouest en grande partie.

Ensuite c'est facile de s'entendre avec l'autre qui est lui aussi bien intgr et qui a russi sa vie, a ne mange pas de pain mais Bruxelles c'est aussi un taux de chmage de 30%, dont la moiti n'a pas le BAC, principalement issu de l'immigration, c'est les turcs et et algriens qui ne s'entendent pas, tout comme les polonais et les roumains, les belges qui n'aiment pas les "trangers",... 

C'est pas le bagne mais prendre Bruxelles pour venter le grand principe du "vivre ensemble dans la joie et l'allgresse", c'est au mieux naf au pire mensonger.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le Front de Gauche est rgulirement invit un peu partout, Mlenchon est bien plus prsent dans les mdias, et trait bien plus respectueusement que Marine Le Pen. Le Front de Gauche est d'ailleurs reconnu comme un parti tout  fait respectable et respect (hors UMP et FN). Tu peux jeter un oeil aux articles du blogs des dcodeurs dont on avait parl dans un autre fil, le ton est pas du tout le mme pour les deux. Ou tu peux regarder les alliances diverses lors des lections, s'allier au FG a va c'est bon, s'allier au FN c'est trs mal vu.
> 
> Marine Le Pen en prend systmatiquement plein la gueule de la part des mdias et autres lites (un peu comme le peuple franais en fait), pas sr que de continuer comme a soit une bonne ide, vu le rsultat. Surtout qu'en gnral, je vois surtout du "le FN c'est des fachos et des gros cons" ou "no pasaran", et trs peu d'argumentation (alors qu'en effet a serait assez simple de dmontrer que leur programme ne tient pas debout).


En mme temps, le parallle "Parti de Gauche/FN" ne tient pas vraiment la route, ou plutot: c'est l'image que voudrait donner le FN (et il y parvient a moiti seulement). Traditionellement, l'extrme gauche (donc le pendant gauchiste du FN), c'est les communistes et (certains) anarchistes, donc le PC, la LO etc en France, et effectivement ces groupes n'ont ni la visibilit ni la respectabilit de Mlenchon ( part le PCF, puisqu'il fait parti du PG). Globalement, le PG serait plutot la gauche "normale", puisque la PS se situerait plutot au centre-gauche (quoique, c'est tre bien indulgent envers le PS d'aujourd'hui). 

Mlenchon se situe davantage dans la mouvance du gouvernement Jospin (celui qui a fait les 35 heures, le PACS...) que dans celle de Bezancenot. Quant  Marine Le Pen, c'est vident qu'elle veut se prsenter comme une alternative honnte et dcomplexe  l'UMP, mais le FN traine un hritage plus radical aussi.




> A Bruxelles, ce sont (encore, mais pour combien de temps?) les classes populaires qui habitent dans le centre, et il n'y a pas de barres d'immeubles en banlieues. A Bruxelles, les classes aises sont dans les quartiers de la priphrie (Uccle, Ixelles). Moi j'habite dans le centre, mon picier est grec, mon proprio est polonais, le patron de mon bar prfr est tunisien, mes voisins sont belges et allemands... et tout se passe bien, c'est mme extrmement enrichissant.


En mme temps, les gens que tu cites ne sont pas caissiers, boueurs, coursiers...chmeurs.

Comme dit plus haut, lorsque tout le monde vit bien, vivre ensemble est plus facile.

Mais c'est vrai que globalement, mme dans les 'mauvais' quartiers, en Europe le vivre ensemble se passe plutot bien (en Afrique du Sud, ils lynchent les clandestins venus du Zimbabwe;  ct de a, le pire raciste de France est un bisounours). Cela ne veut pas forcment dire que a va durer. Ce serait une premire dans l'histoire de l'humanit si on avait une socit multiculturelle qui reste apaise sur le long terme, mais je n'y compte pas trop.

----------


## dragonno

> *Par Mithrandir :*
> Mon propos est uniquement celui ci je le rappelle :
> Un foyer compos de 2 personnes travaillant au smic minimum(donc 2240 / mois) dans une ville autre que Paris peut se crer un patrimoine au long de leur vie si ils vivent selon leurs moyens et qu'ils mettent la priorit sur ce sujet.


Je comprend mais je suis tout  fait sr que non, de par les expriences aussi bien personnelles que de l'entourage proche et loign, que j'ai pu constater dans ma petite vie (je suis pas un jeunot, juste pour prciser)    :;): 




> *Par r0d :*
> le fondateur a pratiqu la torture (avec plaisir, selon certains tmoignages)


Oui  ce qu'il parat en Algrie, mais remarque bien que j'ai parl de *la personnalit* de marine le pen sa fille et de sa Marion sa petite fille et non de Monsieur le pen.
Lis bien avant de me lancer la foudre sans vouloir te vexer^^
Quand  la victoire de Marion en politique, aprs l'avoir cout je comprend son succs auprs de certaines personnes, car elle a vraiment une personnalit affirme, une jeunesse et une beaut qui jouent aussi, et des ides pour la France mme si je suis contre les ides racistes du FN et  ce qu'il parat ses copinages avec les partis nazis actuels.
Mme si Marion n'avait pas l'exprience politique auprs des mdias elle avait l'exprience du terrain pour avoir particip avec ses parents et grands parents aux oprations de terrain et a compte beaucoup plus auprs des lecteurs, cela en plus de sa personnalit, donc cela ne m'tonne en rien qu'elle aie gagn la circonscription dont tu dis qu'elle a t parachute.



> Mais bon, je pense que personne ne va tre d'accord,


Ce n'est pas le fait que les autres ne seraient pas d'accord avec toi mais plutt le fait que tu reste camp sur ton exprience perso de jeune de bonne famille sans connatre la ralit de ce que vivent les autres qui ont une situation sociale diffrente.

Je suis d'accord avec Fcharton sur le fait que les politiques qui laissent fermer des usines au profit des actionnaires et crer ainsi plus de chmeurs, ont plus fait pour augmenter le racisme contre l'tranger qui soit disant "prend le travail du franais" que la politique raciste du FN.
Ceci dit je rappelle que Franais n'est qu'une nationalit et que beaucoup de soit-disant trangers sont Franais de naissance, de culture, et sont aussi Franais que les autres.
Combien de soit-disant Franais ont une origine trangre hein ?  Commencer par Sarkozy, ni Freud, ni une multitude d'autres et sans compter tout ce qu'ont fait les trangers pour la France, aussi bien des peintres, des musiciens, des conomistes, et des soldats.
Si l'Amrique est une grande puissance aujourd'hui, elle le doit  tous les trangers qui l'ont cre.
Par contre je comprend tout  fait que la France rduise ou ferme son immigration un certain temps vu qu'elle est au bord de l'implosion sociale et conomique.
Nos gouvernant s'en sont mis plein les poches et ont jous aux grands seigneurs avec l'argent des impts et maintenant aprs avoir dans ils crient famine, dixit la fontaine.
Ce sont certainement eux qu'il faut accuser et non les trangers qui ont contribu  l'conomie Franaise par leur travail dans les usines et pour certains dans les hautes tudes.




> *Par ManusDei :*
> Bruno Gollnisch n'tait pas un inconnu, c'tait un vieux routard du FN militant depuis des dcennies, vice-prsident du parti, dput europen.


Et il avait beaucoup de sympathisants  une certaine poque :/




> *Par Fcharton :*
> Bref, une banlieue d'immigrs, avec un fort taux de chomage et des tensions ethniques, ca n'a pas grand chose  voir avec un centre ville cosmopolite, avec un faible taux de chomage.


- Le loyer du centre-ville et  fortiori de la capitale par rapport aux banlieues a contribu  rassembler les immigrs dans les banlieues, et il n'y a pas que des immigrs bien sr.
- Le fait d'avoir construit des ensembles de hautes tours de HLM dans les banlieues pour accueillir les trangers aprs la guerre pour reconstruire la France en ruine a aussi jou sur cette concentration.
- Le fait que les employeurs refusaient pour beaucoup systmatiquement ceux dont le quartier d'origine tait d'une banlieue concentre en immigrs, surtout que toute l'activit conomique est au centre-ville.
- De mme pour le logement quand ceux-ci voulaient habiter au centre-ville.

Concernant les interviews, il n'y a pas plus pire qu'un journaliste qui pose une question et coupe ensuite la parole  celui qui veut rpondre, et pour s'en faire une ide il suffit de les regarder.

----------


## Invit

Deux petits aspects que j'avais loups...




> Parce que revenir, habiter dans une banlieue pauvre et faire du social, a changera quoi concrtement? Rien. J'ai dj donn dans le sacrifice inutile, a suffit.


Le rvolutionnaire est dans le peuple comme un poisson dans l'eau, camarade...

Concrtement, cela changerait pas mal de choses. L'un des gros problmes de la socit actuelle, c'est la sgrgation qui s'opre entre quartiers, coles, etc... Il y a une trentaine d'annes, les banlieues populaires taient habits par un mlange de notables (souvent dans le centre), de petits bourgeois, de franais de classes populaires et d'immigrs. Les enfants de tout ce petit monde se retrouvaient dans les mmes coles, les parents dans les mmes usines, et c'est comme cela que l'intgration se faisait. 

Il y avait galement,  gauche, tout un militantisme qui pronait le "retour au peuple", j'ai connu des gens qui avaient *choisi* d'habiter des quartiers dfavoriss. 

Ce qui a chang, et c'est un effet direct de l'embourgeoisement du PS (la "boboisation de la gauche" comme disent les journalistes en mal de nologisme), c'est que tout le monde fuit ces quartiers, et que quand ils ne peuvent y chapper, tous nos bons parents de gauche se dpchent d'inscrire leurs gosses dans le priv, ou dans des lyces du centre de la grande ville voisine. Ils ont toujours d'excellentes raisons (ah mais c'est parce qu'il n'y avait pas option nerlandais... ah mais il se trouve que son meilleur ami allait dans ce lyce, alors on ne voulait pas les sparer... ah mais il y avait une classe internationale o ils ont leurs cours de maths en allemand, et il a toujours ador l'allemand...) mais le rsultat est le mme. On se retrouve avec des quartiers, et des coles, o il n'y a plus QUE des populations  problme, plus AUCUNE diversit. Autrefois, on aurait appel cela des ghettos.

Et contrairement  ce qu'aiment nous raconter nos gentils bobos, chantres du vivre ensemble, les coupables ne sont ni les politiques, ni le systme, ni l'affreux capitalisme, mais les citoyens, tous ces braves gens de gauche, qui adoorent la diversit,  condition qu'elle reste sagement parque dans son ghetto.

Donc non, ce n'est pas inutile, et ce n'est pas forcment non plus un sacrifice. Tu n'es bien videmment pas forc d'aller vivre dans une cit, et d'inscrire tes gosses dans l'cole la plus dangereuse du dpartement, mais je suis persuad que ce contact avec "le reste" de la population leur sera utile. 

Parce qu'on commence  voir le second effet de cette politique de sgrgation. Les enfants des bobos, qui ont grandi dans leurs quartiers protgs, avec la diversit factice qui allait avec, et les mdias qui montraient les banlieues, ont pour ces prolos des mauvais quartiers (les wesh, comme ils disent) un mpris qu'ils dissimulent de plus en plus mal, et c'est eux, nos gosses, qui porteront ce racisme du futur, et mettront le FN au pouvoir.

L'enfer est pav de bonnes intentions, comme ils disent...




> parce que monter une entreprise, j'ai dj essay, c'est mon rve, mais mes parents n'ont pas de sous et moi non plus, donc on m'a fais signe d'aller plutt voir  ple emploi que des gentilles dames s'occuperont de moi


Si pour monter une boite tu commences par demander son avis  l'administration...

Srieusement, j'ai mont mon entreprise sans apport de mes parents et en y investissant les conomies que j'avais faites sur mon emploi prcdent. Ca a impliqu une baisse violente de mon salaire (divis par deux), et un train de vie trs rduit pour la famille, mais dans nos domaines, l'apport en capital n'est gnralement pas le principal problme. 

En d'autres termes, si dans l'informatique, tu as besoin d'une mise de fonds norme pour dmarrer, c'est probablement que ton projet n'est pas terrible.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Fcharton, sur le mlange des populations.

Outre l'envie de se protger, je pense que l'on peut aussi voir d'autres influences extrieures : 
 - les gouvernements successifs qui puisqu'ils sont incapable de faire leur boulot se concentre le la scurit, en faisant en sorte(20H) que ca devienne la proccupation numro 1 des franais. Bilan, je me sens plus en scurit en Roumanie qu'en France.
 - Le developpemennt des zones pavillonaires, ou toutes les personnes qui ont eu les moyens ont prfr partir vers ces nouveaux lotissements, en laissant tous ceux qui n'en avaient pas les moyens.

Pour le second point, je pense que la rigidit des plans d'urbanismes est clairement en cause. En gnral, dans les villes, les limites entre immeubles et maisons sotn traces  la serpe. Un trait de crayon sur une carte dans le PLU.
Hors, l'habitat conditionne forcement le type de personne qui vit dans le quartier, et galement le niveau de vie et la concentration des problmes.

J'aime imaginer une ville qui au lieu d'avoir 10 barres d'immeubles l'un a cot de l'autre aurait un quartier de maison, avec un immeuble au milieu, puis le second 2 km plus loin, etc... Sur un ensemble gnral, je pense que l'on pourrait avoir quelque chose de joli, mais surtout, on diminuerait largement la pauvret d'une zone en rpartissant celle ci.
Pour les chancres de la scurit, je dirais aussi que quand des jeunes dsoeuvrs n'ont qu'a descendre dans la cour entre leurs immeubles pour se retrouver avec 20 autres jeunes de leur age, ca va toujours mal tourner sans encadrement... ca mettra plus ou moins de temps, mais ca sera le cas.
Si maintenant ils sont 4 ou 5, et qu'ils doivent marcher 1km pour rejoindre leur quivalents desoeuvr dans l'immeuble suivant... y aura moins de monde de motiv deja.


Si sur le chemin, ils retrouvent leur camarades de classe dans les petites maisons plus ou moins haut de gamme(de la maisonnette jusqu'a la grosse baraque...) il y a peut de chance que l'on ait autant de problme...

----------


## Invit

> - Le developpemennt des zones pavillonaires, ou toutes les personnes qui ont eu les moyens ont prfr partir vers ces nouveaux lotissements, en laissant tous ceux qui n'en avaient pas les moyens.


Le dveloppement des lotissements et des pavillons est contemporain de la construction des barres, et ca s'est fait dans cet objectif.

En fait, la plupart des banlieues sont organises comme tu le proposes. Sarcelles, par exemple, a une vieille ville assez bourgeoise ( l'origine, au moins), et un mlange de pavillons et de barres plus rcents, mais contemporains. Vitry sur Seine (que je connais mieux parce que j'y ai vcu) est construite sur le mme plan. Et quand on parle des "tours", on a gnralement un mlange entre des HLM, et des coproprits qui devaient tre occupes par des populations un peu plus chics.

Bref, les urbanistes ont prvu la chose, et ils ont fait ce qu'il fallait pour. Ce n'est pas neuf, d'ailleurs, si tu vas dans les faubourgs industriels de province (autour de Clermont, de Roanne,  Tavaux) tu retrouveras la mme organisation, qui regroupe les maisons bourgeoises des patrons, les pavillons des cadres et des agent de matrise, et les logements des ouvriers...

Et d'ailleurs, c'est comme cela que ces banlieues ont tenu, pendant les annes 60, 70, 80 mme... Le problme ce n'est pas l'urbanisme, ce sont les gens.





> Si sur le chemin, ils retrouvent leur camarades de classe dans les petites maisons plus ou moins haut de gamme(de la maisonnette jusqu'a la grosse baraque...) il y a peut de chance que l'on ait autant de problme...


Bien sur, mais pour cela, il faudrait que tous ces enfants soient dans la mme cole. C'est rarement le cas. Il y a une quinzaine d'annes, c'tait encore vrai dans le primaire. Maintenant, on met les gosses dans le priv ds la maternelle, les collges quartiers difficiles sont devenus des bizuthages pour jeunes profs, qui sont parfaitement dmotivs, nos ministres successifs nient le problme (il n'y a pas de problme d'intgration, ni de niveau, et d'ailleurs zavez vu tout le monde a le bac).

Donc oui, c'tait l'ide, mais apparemment, y'a tout un tas de gens qui font des tas d'efforts pour qu'elle ne marche pas. Mais c'est pas leur faute, hein?

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Combien de soit-disant Franais ont une origine trangre hein ?  Commencer par Sarkozy, ni Freud


Sarko je veux bien, mais Freud ?

----------


## Invit

> Sarko je veux bien, mais Freud ?


Dans le mme passage, il y avait aussi celui l, qui m'a bien fait rire...




> maintenant aprs avoir dans ils crient famine, dixit la fontaine.


Y'a des "vous me copierez vingt fois..." qui se perdent, moi je dis...

----------


## pmithrandir

Je n'ai pas visit toutes les viles dont tu me parles, mais ce que je vois dans celles ou j'ai t(Brest, Vannes, Grenoble, Angoulme), c'est que l'habitat est regroup par type. 

Et bizarrement, les problmes sont dans les banlieues ou on a mis 20 immeubles l'un a cot de l'autre.
C'est pour cela que je dis que si dj on ne gre pas les plans d'urbanismes pour mlanger les diffrents types de revenus, on arrivera a rien.

Et je n'ai jamais vu une seule zone pavillonnaire avec le moindre immeuble, mme de 3 ou 4 tages.

----------


## r0d

> Il y avait galement,  gauche, tout un militantisme qui pronait le "retour au peuple", j'ai connu des gens qui avaient *choisi* d'habiter des quartiers dfavoriss.


Ha, parce que a a march?

Quoi qu'il en soit (je suis tellement en dsaccord avec le message dont je tire cette citation qu'il serait trop long d'y rpondre), il semble que nous soyons tous d'accord sur un point: le mlange des cultures se passe bien lorsque tout le monde a la possibilit de vivre correctement. 

J'irai un cran plus loin: lorsque a va mal, on trouve toujours un groupe diffrent sur qui rejeter la faute. Aujourd'hui ce sont les immigrs, hier c'tait ceux qui avaient d'autres dieux, demain ce sera, qui sait, les roux?

Donc, le problme est en fait conomique. Or aujourd'hui la France n'a jamais t aussi riche: le PIB par hab. (2010) est de 41 018 US$. Si tout le monde possdait effectivement 41.000$, il n'y aurait plus de problmes (et en plus a ferait repartir la consommation, donc la croissance).

Je viens de dmontrer en quelques lignes que le problme c'est bien le libralisme, et pas l'tre humain. Ne me remerciez pas, ce fut un plaisir  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> J
> Et je n'ai jamais vu une seule zone pavillonnaire avec le moindre immeuble, mme de 3 ou 4 tages.


Si.. Justement les zones pavillonaires des annes 60...

On appelait a des "pavillons en bande".. Ce qu'au Canada on appelle des "condominiums".

Des petites barres de petites maisons d'un tage accoles les unes aux autres, environ 5  10 maisons colles ensemble..

Mais c'tait le temps o, comme le disait _fcharton_,  la classe moyenne (_profs,ingnieurs, cadres, nstits,.._) n'avaient pas "peur" des ouvriers et se mlangeaient... Et que ils prfraient une petite maison avec un grand jardin qu'une norme batisse avec 3 mtres autour... 

La diffrence entre les zones pavillonaires des annes 60 et celles d'aujourd'hui est flagrante....


* : nous habitiitons dans une telle zone, quand j'tais jeune,  Dijon. Nos voisins directs allaient du mdecin  la femme de mnage  2 maons  3 ou 4 ouvriers  la chane chez Amora ou dans une usine de composants lectroniques  une directirice d'cole, un architecte et un pilote militaire de la base de Longvic.... Ma mre tait prof de fac et mon pre fonctionnaire  la scu.

----------


## souviron34

> Donc, le problme est en fait conomique. Or aujourd'hui la France n'a jamais t aussi riche: le PIB par hab. (2010) est de 41 018 US$. Si tout le monde possdait effectivement 41.000$, il n'y aurait plus de problmes (et en plus a ferait repartir la consommation, donc la croissance).
> 
> Je viens de dmontrer en quelques lignes que le problme c'est bien le libralisme, et pas l'tre humain. Ne me remerciez pas, ce fut un plaisir


Ta dmonstration est - un peu  :;):  - biaise..

Parce que si tout le monde avait.41 000 euros, il ne pourrait pas y avoir d'usines ou d'investisseurs, et donc pas de PIB/habitant de 41000 euros...  ::aie:: 


Parce que la richesse n'est pas cre _ex-nihilo_... Le PIB, par habitant ou non, vient de la production...

----------


## r0d

> Ta dmonstration est - un peu  - biaise..
> 
> Parce que si tout le monde avait.41 000 euros, il ne pourrait pas y avoir d'usines ou d'investisseurs, et donc pas de PIS/habitant de 41000 euros...


Raaah, toujours  chercher le petit dtail!!
Ma dmonstration est implaccable, tu peu pa test!
 ::aie:: 

En plus, dans mon calculs, chaque franais possde 41.000$, donc a va du nourrisson  Jeanne Calmant. Imagine que tu expropries les mineurs et les communistes ('font chier les communistes), avec cet argent tu investis et tu entretiens les usines.

----------


## Invit

> Ha, parce que a a march?


Je crois que oui... 

A mon avis, c'est grce  cette mixit sociale *voulue* que le pays a intgr sans difficult les vagues successives d'immigration, et a conserv une identit nationale et une cohsion sociale. 

Et c'est parce qu'elle n'existe plus que les choses vont mal. 




> le mlange des cultures se passe bien lorsque tout le monde a la possibilit de vivre correctement.


Les conditions de vie au 19eme et au 20eme taient nettement plus dure, les injustices sociales plus grandes, et pourtant on arrivait  intgrer les immigrs... 




> Donc, le problme est en fait conomique. Or aujourd'hui la France n'a jamais t aussi riche: le PIB par hab. (2010) est de 41 018 US$. Si tout le monde possdait effectivement 41.000$, il n'y aurait plus de problmes (et en plus a ferait repartir la consommation, donc la croissance).


Je n'y crois pas une seconde... 

D'abord, le PIB ce n'est pas de la vraie richesse, juste le rsultat d'un calcul conomique compliqu, qui inclut dans la 'valeur ajoute' de choses comme des investissements d'infrastructure, des plus values spculatives, et mme parfois la "production" de structures administratives. Sors le tertiaire de l'quation, calcule la valeur des BIENS produits, rapporte la  la population, et reparlons en...

D'autre part, une partie (importante) de ce PIB ne sert pas  produire de la valeur pour les citoyens, mais juste  maintenir un certain nombre de choses en l'Etat. C'est un paradoxe assez connu: les "destructions" de biens n'entrent pas (en ngatif) dans le calcul du PIB. L'entretien des infrastructures, par exemple, c'est du PIB, mais ca ne "cre" pas de richesse, ca maintient juste le capital  son niveau...

Enfin, ce partage de la richesse  parts gales pose la question de la motivation. Une fois que tu as reu ta part, qu'elle t'est garantie, quel intrt as tu  te dmener? Et  ton avis, la croissance, elle vient d'o?

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> JEnfin, ce partage de la richesse  parts gales pose la question de la motivation. Une fois que tu as reu ta part, qu'elle t'est garantie, quel intrt as tu  te dmener? Et  ton avis, la croissance, elle vient d'o?


Et c'est l qu'intervient ce dont _r0d_ refuse de dbattre, c'est  dire ce qui fait "l'idendit nationale"..

Il tait par exemple flagrant, durnt les annes du Rideau de Fer et mme aprs - _je ne sais pas aujourd'hui, la dernire fois que j'y suis all c'tait 2 ans aprs la chute du Mur_ - que les Tchques se foutaient pas mal de l'apparence et de la maintenance de leurs maisons ou apparts, ou des rcoltes, alors que les Hongrois, distants de quelques kilomtres, et dont le systme politico-conomique tait strictement le mme (_les apparts ne leur appratenaient pas plus tout comme les rcolte_s) taient, eux, fiers d'avoir de jolis maisons proprettes et de beaux lgumes.. La diffrence entre les 2 mentalits tait flagrante.. Pourtant c'tait le mme systme... Il y a donc bien "quelque chose" qui fait une "culture" nationale..

----------


## gangsoleil

> Il y a donc bien "quelque chose" qui fait une "culture" nationale..


C'est certain. Et en depit des dissenssions entre les differentes regions, on retrouve cette "culture nationale" dans chaque pays.

----------


## david06600

> Il y a donc bien "quelque chose" qui fait une "culture" nationale..


Non !  Il n' y a que les indiens d'amazonie, les noirs et les arabes qui peuvent avoir une culture.  D'ailleurs les Franais n'existent pas, dixit dragonno, donc il est impossible qu'il y ait une culture franaise.
Ce qu'il y a d'effrayant c'est d'tre oblig d'essay de dmontrer qu'il y a une culture nationale.

----------


## _skip

> J'irai un cran plus loin: lorsque a va mal, on trouve toujours un groupe diffrent sur qui rejeter la faute. Aujourd'hui ce sont les immigrs, hier c'tait ceux qui avaient d'autres dieux, demain ce sera, qui sait, les roux?


Je vais srement pas me faire des amis mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas que a...
C'est pas qu'une histoire de bouc missaire, il faut imaginer que l'immigration, le franais proltaire de base, a ne lui apporte rien.
C'est terrible  dire comme a, mais en dehors de l'enrichissement spirituel que serait cens lui apporter la diversit, il subit de plein fouet les effets ngatifs, c'est  dire la concurrence sur le march du travail, sur le logement, le dumping salarial etc...

Qui en profite? Les grands patrons,  qui bnficie la mise en concurrence de tous ces gens, les discours de mr. Bouygues le montraient assez clairement. C'est pour cela d'ailleurs que je n'ai jamais trs bien compris pourquoi tre pro-immigration et anti-frontire tait une valeur de gauche puisque le patronat et le libralisme en gnral en sont les premiers bnficiaires. 

Donc je sais que c'est un discours assimilable  l'extrme droite que je tiens l, mais si je me met dans la peau d'un ouvrier franais peu diplm qui galre  s'en sortir et qui subit de plein fouet la crise et le chmage, je peux comprendre qu'on se rjouisse pas forcment d'une politique trop large en matire d'immigration.

Je trouve a un peu rducteur de dire "c'est le principe du bouc missaire", c'est du racisme, etc... Ou alors qu'on dmontre une fois pour toute les bienfaits de l'immigration pour le petit prolo et l je me mettrai aussi  dire que c'est de la pure xnophobie et de la btise.

----------


## Bluedeep

> ( part le PCF, puisqu'il fait parti du PG).


Tu t'emmle les pinceaux : Fdg = PG + PCF + (je sais plus quoi).

Le PCF fait parti du FdG, pas du PG

----------


## r0d

> Et c'est l qu'intervient ce dont _r0d_ refuse de dbattre, c'est  dire ce qui fait "l'idendit nationale"..


rhaa mais tu m'emm**de avec ton identit nationale  :;): 

Je vais tre clair un bonne fois pour toute et je n'y reviendrai plus. Je refuse d'en discuter pour 3 raisons:
1. Dans le contexte actuel (racisme grandissant et en train de devenir une norme), brandir une identit comme un tendard ne fait que renforcer la flamme (vous noterez le jeu de mot).
2. Les mots ne sont pas corrects. Identit et nation n'ont rien  voir. On peut parler de nation, de culture, de tradition, de religion, il faut mme en parler, mais l'identit a ne rentre pas l-dedans. L'identit c'est personnel, individuel, a n'a rien  voir avec la nation, ni mme avec la politique en fait.
3. D'un point de vue btement terre  terre, je ne me sens pas plus franais qu'espagnol ou mme comorien, alors je suis trs mal plac pour parler de tout a.

Et tu vois, on se trouve des exemples qui vont dans les deux sens.
-moi je connais un village, tu traverses le pont et tu changes de pays; d'un ct ils prfrent le bleu, de l'autre le rouge.
-ouais ben moi le beau-frre de ma cousine, il habite en ricanie mais il a plus de potes lapons que de potes ricains.
- bah t'y comprend rien t'es un riche bobo, tu gagnes au moins 1400 par mois et t'habites dans un quartier o tu peux sortir sans gilet pare-balle!
- mais toi t'es un raciste et tu connais rien au drots de l'Hmme, ha ben bravo, belle vision de l'hritage des lumires!

Et on pourrait continuer ainsi infiniment pour la bonne raison que c'est une fausse question. Voil pourquoi je refuse d'entrer dans ce que je considre comme un pige tendu par des commu-niquants qui voulaient ratisser chez le voisin de droite.

----------


## r0d

> Je vais srement pas me faire des amis mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas que a...
> C'est pas qu'une histoire de bouc missaire, il faut imaginer que l'immigration, le franais proltaire de base, a ne lui apporte rien.
> C'est terrible  dire comme a, mais en dehors de l'enrichissement spirituel que serait cens lui apporter la diversit, il subit de plein fouet les effets ngatifs, c'est  dire la concurrence sur le march du travail, sur le logement, le dumping salarial etc...
> 
> Qui en profite? Les grands patrons,  qui bnficie la mise en concurrence de tous ces gens, les discours de mr. Bouygues le montraient assez clairement. C'est pour cela d'ailleurs que je n'ai jamais trs bien compris pourquoi tre pro-immigration et anti-frontire tait une valeur de gauche puisque le patronat et le libralisme en gnral en sont les premiers bnficiaires. 
> 
> Donc je sais que c'est un discours assimilable  l'extrme droite que je tiens l, mais si je me met dans la peau d'un ouvrier franais peu diplm qui galre  s'en sortir et qui subit de plein fouet la crise et le chmage, je peux comprendre qu'on se rjouisse pas forcment d'une politique trop large en matire d'immigration.
> 
> Je trouve a un peu rducteur de dire "c'est le principe du bouc missaire", c'est du racisme, etc... Ou alors qu'on dmontre une fois pour toute les bienfaits de l'immigration pour le petit prolo et l je me mettrai aussi  dire que c'est de la pure xnophobie et de la btise.


trangement, je suis plutt d'accord avec ce que tu dis l; mais a n'est vrai que dans le contexte actuel (libralisme inconscient, chmage massif).
Et s'il n'y avait pas de chmage et que l'conomie tait un minimum encadre, alors l'immigration apporterait quelques avantages consquents aux prolos locaux.

----------


## Bluedeep

> 1. Dans le contexte actuel (racisme grandissant et en train de devenir une norme), brandir une identit comme un tendard ne fait que renforcer la flamme (vous noterez le jeu de mot).


Ce que tu appelles un "racisme grandissant"  n'est que la prise de conscience d'une invasion culturelle de plus en plus visible et que de plus en plus de gens, dans un remarquable sursaut de lucidit, commencent  rejeter.

De ce point de vue, le dbat sur l'identit nationale a le mrite,  dfaut d'tre totalement convaincant, de faire merger  la lumire une pense contredisant cette forme de terrorisme intellectuel qui se voulait interdire de considrer le multicultarilisme en devenir comme une gangrne. Et a c'est rassurant.

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc je sais que c'est un discours assimilable  l'extrme droite que je tiens l, mais si je me met dans la peau d'un ouvrier franais peu diplm qui galre  s'en sortir et qui subit de plein fouet la crise et le chmage, je peux comprendre qu'on se rjouisse pas forcment d'une politique trop large en matire d'immigration.


C'tait le discours de Georges Marchais (a date mais pas tant que a), du PC, pour qui l'immigration tait une arme du patronnat contre les ouvriers.

----------


## souviron34

> 3. D'un point de vue btement terre  terre, je ne me sens pas plus franais qu'espagnol ou mme comorien


Moi non plus, mais  mon avis ce n'est pas une raison pour reprocher  ceux qui n'ont pas le mme "internationalisme" ou "apatrisme" d'tre des salos de racistes.. et dnigrer leurs penses..

Mes parents du sud-ouest, moi n  Orlans, vcu 17 ans  Dijon, 2 ans  Strasbourg, 10 ans  Paris, 17 ans au Canada, et 11 ans en Languedoc.. D'origine mle espagnole, basque, bordelaise, allemande, et russe... Je ne me sens pas particulrement Franais bien que je le sois de naissance et d'ducation. Je me sens plus Canadien de mentalit.. Vraisemblablement je suis comme tous les migrs, c'est  dire bi-culturel...

Cependant nous sommes plus des cas particuliers que l'inverse.. Donc il ne faut pas vor selon "nos" oeillres, mais le cadre plus gnral de quelqu'un restant dans son coin, ne partant en vacances - ventuellement - que dans un voyage organis au Club Med ou sur une croisre... ce qui est le cas de l'crasante majorit du "peuple".... que ce soit en France, en Roumanie, aux USA, au Canada, au Brsil ou en Chine, en Inde ou au Japon... 


(quand on a achet la maison dans ce petit hameau, ma copine avait sa maison familale dans le village  ct (_3 kilomtres_). Et les voisins nous ont dit en arrivant "_mais.. vous n'avez pas la nostalgie ??_" (d'un bled  3 kilomtres !!! a c'est la ralit ....)

----------


## _skip

> C'tait le discours de Georges Marchais (a date mais pas tant que a), du PC, pour qui l'immigration tait une arme du patronnat contre les ouvriers.


Oui c'est juste, d'ailleurs je crois que souviron l'avait mentionn quelques dizaines de page avant. 




> De ce point de vue, le dbat sur l'identit nationale a le mrite,  dfaut d'tre totalement convaincant, de faire merger  la lumire une pense contredisant cette forme de terrorisme intellectuel qui se voulait interdire de considrer le multicultarilisme en devenir comme une gangrne. Et a c'est rassurant.


Ce qu'il l'est beaucoup moins c'est qu'il aurait fallu agir contre cela au moment o a servait encore  quelque chose. Maintenant il faut trouver un moyen d'chapper au conflit de civilisation, avec d'un ct un franais  qui on raconte qu'il y a plein de mohammed merah en herbe dans tous les coins de rue puis un soi-disant danger islamiste en France et de l'autre un franais de 2e gnration d'origine maghrbine qui revendique une identit et une culture qui ne sont pas les siennes et qui s'est bien fait bien monter la tte par toutes les assocs antiracistes.  ::aie::

----------


## david06600

> Moi non plus, mais  mon avis ce n'est pas une raison pour reprocher  ceux qui n'ont pas le mme "internationalisme" ou "apatrisme" d'tre des salos de racistes.. et dnigrer leurs penses..


leurs penses ou leurs racines.



> Mes parents du sud-ouest, moi n  Orlans, vcu 17 ans  Dijon, 2 ans  Strasbourg, 10 ans  Paris, 17 ans au Canada, et 11 ans en Languedoc.. D'origine mle espagnole, basque, bordelaise, allemande, et russe... Je ne me sens pas particulrement Franais bien que je le sois de naissance et d'ducation. Je me sens plus Canadien de mentalit.. Vraisemblablement je suis comme tous les migrs, c'est  dire bi-culturel...


Moi ma grand mre maternelle, d'origine italienne du nord.  Tout le reste est franais depuis trs longtemps.  Mon grand pre maternelle est n dans le Val d'Oise vers enghien les bains, je n'y ai jamais mis les pieds, ma grand mre paternelle est parisienne, mon grand pre paternelle est d'Antibes, mes parents ns  Antibes.  Je me sens franais, je vois pas pourquoi je me sentirai espagnol ou comorien.
J'ai mme un ami qui m'a fait la confidence (ben oui a devient une confidence de dire qu'on est franais), qu'il ne comprenait pas pourquoi les gens ne le croyait quand il disait qu'il tait franais.  Et pour lui le FN c'est les nazis, lol.



> (quand on a achet la maison dans ce petit hameau, ma copine avait sa maison familale dans le village  ct (_3 kilomtres_). Et les voisins nous ont dit en arrivant "_mais.. vous n'avez pas la nostalgie ??_" (d'un bled  3 kilomtres !!! a c'est la ralit ....)


Moi aussi a me surprend, mais c'est d au fait des moyens de transports je pense.  Mon grand pre parle le patois d'Antibes et pas de la ville d'a ct et encore moins le niois.  Pour lui il y a une grande diffrence entre 2 villes qui se touchent.  Moi les diffrences je les vois pas trop.

----------


## souviron34

> Moi aussi a me surprend, mais c'est d au fait des moyens de transports je pense.


En 2001 les moyens de transport taient assez dvelopps, quand mme  :;):  .. On parle pas d'il y a 50 ou 100 ans  ::aie::

----------


## dragonno

> *Par david :*
> D'ailleurs les Franais n'existent pas, dixit dragonno, donc il est impossible qu'il y ait une culture franaise.


Je n'ai jamais dit a, je disais juste qu'en France ou meme dans d'autres pays, on ne peut pas dire avec certitude *qu'on a pas* des origines trangres, vu les conqutes passes (Romains, huns, goths et wizigoths, Turcs, celtes, francs, anglais, allemands, etc..etc..).
Je disais aussi qu'tre Franais ce n'est pas tre blanc, c'est tre de nationalit Franaise, et rien  voir avec la religion, il y a des Franais "d'origine" (tu vois le guillemet) qui ont choisis d'tre musulmans, sont-ils alors moins Franais que d'autres ?
La culture Franaise il n'y en pas une, il y en a une par rgion, les bretons n'ont pas la mme culture que les parisiens, ni que les corses, ni que les marseillais.
Quelle est ta dfinition de la culture ?




> *Par skip :*
> Ou alors qu'on dmontre une fois pour toute les bienfaits de l'immigration pour le petit prolo et l je me mettrai aussi  dire que c'est de la pure xnophobie et de la btise.


- Bons rsultats au foot, en boxe, en athltisme et dans pas mal d'autres sports.
- "Production" dans les emplois que beaucoup de Franais ne veulent pas occuper, quoique avec la crise il y en a pas mal de franais qui ont changs d'avis.
- Beaucoup d'aliments viennent d'orient ou d'extreme orient et ont t dcouvert en France par l'apport des trangers, souvent lors des invasions mais pas que a, aussi grce aux commerants.
- La mdecine doit beaucoup  des mdecins indous, arabes, et chinois.
- L'astronomie de mme.
- Les mathmatiques de mme.
- L'architecture de mme.
- Les ptes, la brouette, et toutes ces inventions chinoises dont on se sert aujourd'hui.
- Combler la main d'oeuvre quand il n'y en a pas assez en France (plus le cas aujourd'hui peut-tre).
- La lgion trangre dont la France est si fire est pour beaucoup compose d'trangers.
- Etc je vais pas faire la longue liste.

*Tu disais :*



> Ce qu'il y a d'effrayant c'est d'tre oblig d'essay de dmontrer qu'il y a une culture nationale.


mais je dirais moi que c'est quand mme bte qu'on en arrive  devoir expliquer ce qu'on apport les trangers  la France (hormis leur mort pour la libert de la France en 45).
Surtout comme je te l'ai dit qu'il n'y a pas une mais plusieurs cultures en France.

E tiens, j'ai trouv sur un forum, un texte d'un gars dont le pseudo est "enft de la Rep" (certainement enfant de la Rpublique) et qui dit :



> La dcouverte de la prosprit de la France est atteste par les Expositions Universelles de 1855, 1857. Les Expositions internationales et coloniales de 1931 et de 1937  Paris.
> En 2005, des expositions et manifestations donnaient loccasion de dcouvrir ces priodes, qui vraisemblablement, nintressaient toujours pas nos coles et les mdias.
> Au XIX me sicle pour combler son dficit de main d uvre, la France fait appel aux travailleurs des pays frontaliers. En 1881, 1,4 millions dhommes meurent durant la Premire Guerre Mondial. La France devient le deuxime pays d immigration, aprs les Etats-Unis.
> Cette immigration sarrte avec la crise de 1930, puis reprend en 1945 avec la croissance conomique, jusqu aux chocs ptroliers de 1973...
> chaque fois que notre pays est en manque de main duvre : pour cause de guerre ou pour des raisons conomiques.
> Un autre exemple, nous relguons les immigrs aux mtiers ingrats, nous ne voulons pas travailler dans le btiment, dans la restauration ; tre des ouvriers manuels. Nous mprisons louvrier qui fait le mnage, qui alimente et lave nos enfants, nos malades.
> Pourtant, ces mtiers ncessitent un certain degr dinstruction, une certaine dextrit. On fait appel aux trangers pour les faire. Cette situation entretient le mythe de  ltre suprieur. Puisque en tant que salaris, immigrs ou nationaux, nous portons assistance a nos concitoyens, qui on honte dtre maon ou lectricien ou ouvrier... Le problme principal est de savoir si notre cole est adapte  la ralit franaise.
> Certains trangers jeunes ont les mmes comportements, que certains de nos enfants, ils sont dscolariss, dlinquants et vit du cannabis, dautres vont  lcole et fument du cannabis. Mais il y a aussi ceux dcrochent le bac, le BTS voir plus. Ils ne trouvent pas de travail, et prfrent travailler sur les chantiers en plein hiver que de rester en bas de limmeuble avec certains trangers et certains de nos enfants parce quils aspirent  une nouvelle vie.
> Ceux qui restent dans les parties communes et dans le hall de limmeuble, font des petits boulots ou vivent au crochet de la socit et dpensent tout leur salaire en shit, plus tard ils ont des troubles de mmoire, ils vont se coucher  4 heures,  lheure ou, ceux qui ont un travail, sont senss prendre leur douche pour aller travailler. A la longue ils deviennent le Tanguy du quartier et ne quitteront jamais la cellule familiale si ce nest de la prison. Ce sont les mmes qui se froissent, quand on leur fait une critique, qui hurlent quand on les regardent. Mais ils ne sont pas plus nombreux que les  nationaux.
> ...

----------


## ManusDei

> avec d'un ct un franais  qui on raconte qu'il y a plein de mohammed merah en herbe dans tous les coins de rue puis un soi-disant danger islamiste en France


Et qui va souponner tous les arabes ou kabyles qu'il croise d'avoir des bombes sous le manteau (bonjour l'ambiance et les regards mauvais dans la rue).




> et de l'autre un franais de 2e gnration d'origine maghrbine qui revendique une identit et une culture qui ne sont pas les siennes et qui s'est bien fait bien monter la tte par toutes les assocs antiracistes.


Tu peux dtailler ?

PS : Je constate que les critiques sur la culture qui est envahie par l'tranger est toujours la mme depuis 1900 (avec des arrives massives de polonais, il reste des archives radios de l'poque, en remplaant polonais par arabes on se croirait  radio-minute en 2013), ou que a ressemble pas mal aux critiques habituelles sur les jeunes (l c'est directement du copi-coll des critiques de Platon).

----------


## dragonno

> Par skip :
> et de l'autre un franais de 2e gnration d'origine maghrbine qui revendique une identit et une culture qui ne sont pas les siennes


Si tu veux parler des jeunes issus de l'immigraton, qui sont Franais, la majorit sont bien content d'avoir leur culture franaise surtout qu'ils n'ont connus que celle-l en naissant en France, mais ils ne veulent pas perdre leur racine c'est normal et chaque pays (Espagne, France, etc...) a des personnes qui ne veulent pas perdre leur racine, pourtant ils ne sont pas noirs ou arabes, mais bien "blancs"  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme, c'est que l'on peut avoir une identit nationale, mais aussi d'autres identits.
Quid de l'identit d'une ville(si t'es fier d'tre parisien...), d'une rgion(Bretagne...) d'un continent(europen), d'une religion, d'un type de personne, ...

Ce qui m'embte dans le discours sur l'identit nationale, c'est que l'on veut faire croire que la nation a une importance plus haute que les autres identits. Je ne pense pas que cela aille de soit.

----------


## souviron34

> La culture Franaise il n'y en pas une, il y en a une par rgion, les bretons n'ont pas la mme culture que les parisiens, ni que les corses, ni que les marseillais.


Bien sr que si qu'elle existe..

Tout comme la culture amricaine, allemande, japonaise, etc etc...

Il y a des diffrences rgionales (_ce dont j'ai eu le plus grand mal  persuader les nationalistes qubcois_), perceptibles  quelqu'un qui regarde  cette chelle..

Mais vu de l'extrieur, un Breton, un parisien, un corse ou un marseillais est un Franais pour un Amricain,  un Canadien, un Japonais ou un Brsilien, de mme que un amrcain du Texas, de Calfornie, de Detriot ou de New York est un Amricain pour un Franais, ou un mec de Shangai, de Pkin, ou de Canton est un Chniois..

Tout un tas de choses communes : les valeurs, les vtements, les lunettes, la manire de concevoir la vie, d'lever ses enfants, de penser son rapport au travail,  l'argent, aux vnements.... 

C'tait justement le point que les natinalistes qubcois n'arrivaient pas  accepter : que vu de l'extrieur un Franais tait incapable de distinguer un Qubcois d'un mec de l'Ontario ou de Colombie Britannique. Tout ce qui'il peroit c'est qu'il est aussi dcontract' qu'un Amricain, mais moins "fier" (_quoique .. les Qubcois nationalistes..._) , donneur de leon et bruyant... Vu qu'ily  a que 2 pays, si c'est pas l'un c'est l'autre.. Mais les diffrences "rgionales" passent totalement inapercues d'un point de vue extrieur...





> Le problme, c'est que l'on peut avoir une identit nationale, mais aussi d'autres identits.
> Quid de l'identit d'une ville(si t'es fier d'tre parisien...), d'une rgion(Bretagne...) d'un continent(europen), d'une religion, d'un type de personne, ...
> 
> Ce qui m'embte dans le discours sur l'identit nationale, c'est que l'on veut faire croire que la nation a une importance plus haute que les autres identits. Je ne pense pas que cela aille de soit.



Voir ci-dessus  :;):

----------


## dragonno

Mais bon une chose me gne quand mme, on a beau dvier le sujet du topic vers l'actualit politique ou conomique, a revient toujours sur le sujet des trangers,  cause de certains qui ne voient que a alors que ce n'est pas d'actualit.

*Par Souviron :*


> Tout un tas de choses communes : les valeurs, les vtements, les lunettes, la manire de concevoir la vie,


Les personnes que tu cites aux tats unis, n'ont pas du tout le mme code vestimentaire ni les mmes valeurs, quand aux lunettes si tu te fie  a...

De toutes faons, quand des personnes sont convaincues d'une chose un dbat ne sert pas  grand chose, donc je participerais quand on reparlera d'conomie ou de politique et non d'trangers  :;):

----------


## _skip

> - Bons rsultats au foot, en boxe, en athltisme et dans pas mal d'autres sports.


C'est une blague? Si tu es dans le business du sport ou promoteur de boxe, peut tre que c'est intressant. Quant au foot, l'exemple est pas super bien choisi. Ne serait-ce que par sa nature totalement apatride.




> - "Production" dans les emplois que beaucoup de Franais ne veulent pas occuper, quoique avec la crise il y en a pas mal de franais qui ont changs d'avis.


Ces jobs ont t fortement dvaloriss, et c'est souvent ceux qui les occupaient qui ont t les premiers  subir les effets de la concurrence de la main d'oeuvre trangre. C'est pour cela que peu de personne veulent les faire, ils sont souvent peu qualifis et mal pays.




> - Beaucoup d'aliments viennent d'orient ou d'extreme orient et ont t dcouvert en France par l'apport des trangers, souvent lors des invasions mais pas que a, aussi grce aux commerants.
> - La mdecine doit beaucoup  des mdecins indous, arabes, et chinois.
> - L'astronomie de mme.
> - Les mathmatiques de mme.
> - L'architecture de mme.
> - Les ptes, la brouette, et toutes ces inventions chinoises dont on se sert aujourd'hui.


Quel rapport avec l'immigration? 
Tu changes de sujet et tu tombes dans le mme schma que ceux qui assimilent l'immigration massive au rejet de l'tranger et de leur culture. J'ai jamais dit que c'tait des tres infrieurs ou que leur civilisation tait  jeter  la poubelle.





> mais je dirais moi que c'est quand mme bte qu'on en arrive  devoir expliquer ce qu'on apport les trangers  la France (hormis leur mort pour la libert de la France en 45).
> Surtout comme je te l'ai dit qu'il n'y a pas une mais plusieurs cultures en France.


Voil ton post a rsum pourquoi il est impossible de dbattre de ce sujet.

----------


## souviron34

> *Par Souviron :*
> Les personnes que tu cites aux tats unis, n'ont pas du tout le mme code vestimentaire ni les mmes valeurs, quand aux lunettes si tu te fie  a...


Ah oui ???

Et bien tu n'as pas assez observ  ::P: 

En vacances, un Amricain de New York ou de Los Angels a exactement le mme short. De mme qu'un informaticien ou un avocat le mme costume ou cravate dans son travail.

Quant aux lunettes, bien sr que si : la forme et la couleur des branches sont "culturelles"..

Quant aux valeurs, ils consdirent tous que chacun doit pouvoir se dbrouiller, mais tre libre. Que les jeunes adultes doivent se dbrouiller si ils veulent se payer des tudes. Que l'hritage n'est pas une notion importante, ni la scurit de l'emploi..  Encore moins celle du logement.. Que la carte de crdit est fondamentale... que la "transmission" est peu importante.. Que les parents ne doivent pas s'ingrer dans les affaires de leurs enfants, et rciproquement... Qu'on doit aller l o il y a du trravail. Que les liens familiaux ne sont gure importants.. Que tomber n'est pas une catastrophe.. Que faire des choses diffrentes est un plus... etc etc etc.. Je ne sais pas comment tu appelerais cela, mais pour moi ce sont bien des valeurs.. (_il n'y a qu' voir la diffrence avec ce qu'un Franais pense_)

----------


## ManusDei

> Quant aux valeurs, ils consdirent tous que chacun doit pouvoir se dbrouiller, mais tre libre. Que les jeunes adultes doivent se dbrouiller si ils veulent se payer des tudes. Que l'hritage n'est pas une notion importante, ni la scurit de l'emploi..  Encore moins celle du logement.. Que la carte de crdit est fondamentale... etc etc etc..


La libert d'entreprendre (et la non dpendance) plutt que la scurit.

----------


## _skip

> Si tu veux parler des jeunes issus de l'immigraton, qui sont Franais, la majorit sont bien content d'avoir leur culture franaise surtout qu'ils n'ont connus que celle-l en naissant en France, mais ils ne veulent pas perdre leur racine c'est normal et chaque pays (Espagne, France, etc...) a des personnes qui ne veulent pas perdre leur racine, pourtant ils ne sont pas noirs ou arabes, mais bien "blancs"


Et je trouve qu'on a tous intrt  ce qu'ils se sentent le plus franais possible. Pas seulement parce qu'ils en ont les papiers mais parce que c'est chez eux et qu'ils ont grandi ici.

----------


## dragonno

*A Souviron :*
Que penses-tu des texans alors ?
Ils sont pourtant moqus par un new-yorkais par exemple.




> Quant aux valeurs, ils consdirent tous que chacun doit pouvoir se dbrouiller, mais tre libre. Que les jeunes adultes doivent se dbrouiller si ils veulent se payer des tudes.


Et ces valeurs sont aussi celles de beaucoup d'trangers.
Moi je vois beaucoup de jeunes franais qui se sont fait aids par leurs parents pour reussir alors que la plupart des trangers se sont dbrouills seuls...

----------


## souviron34

> La libert *d'entreprendre* (et la non dpendance) plutt que la scurit.


a va plus loin : la libert de *vivre*..

La devise du New Hampshire est "_Live Free or Die_"

Et donc avoir la *responsabilit* de sa vie.. (_d'o le "think positive"_)..

Les catastrophes peuvent arriver  tous.. La plupart des gens dmarrent pauvres.. Ce que tu fais de ta vie, comment tu prends les choses, a c'est TON choix... C'est leur valeur de fond...

----------


## souviron34

> *A Souviron :*
> Que penses-tu des texans alors ?
> Ils sont pourtant moqus par un new-yorkais par exemple.


Et ?? Pourquoi en France Limoges ou Prigeux (ou Maubeuge) est-il toujours cit dans les sketches comme signifiant "le trou du cul" ?? 

Encore une fois ce sont des diffrences rgionales, qui existent dans tous les pays du monde, et la "supriorit " des habitants de la capitale par rapport "aux ploucs" et rciproquement le ddain des "ploucs" est partag dans tous les pays du monde...

Ce qui n'empche en rien qu'il y ait une vraie "culture commune" du point de vue d'un extrieur..





> Et ces valeurs sont aussi celles de beaucoup d'trangers.


Oh que non... Ce n'est partag que par les "nouveaux" pays : Canada, Australie, Nouvelle-Zlande, et, dans une moindre mesure, Afrique du Sud.. 





> Moi je vois *beaucoup de jeunes franais qui se sont fait aids par leurs parents* pour reussir *alors que la plupart des trangers se sont dbrouills seuls*...


Euh.. Tu as mal lu.. ou mal crit... 

C'est exactement ce que je dis...  ::P:

----------


## david06600

> En 2001 les moyens de transport taient assez dvelopps, quand mme  .. On parle pas d'il y a 50 ou 100 ans


Ca dpend de l'ge de tes voisins je dirai.



> Je n'ai jamais dit a, je disais juste qu'en France ou meme dans d'autres pays, on ne peut pas dire avec certitude *qu'on a pas* des origines trangres, vu les conqutes passes (Romains, huns, goths et wizigoths, Turcs, celtes, francs, anglais, allemands, etc..etc..).
> Je disais aussi qu'tre Franais ce n'est pas tre blanc, c'est tre de nationalit Franaise, et rien  voir avec la religion, il y a des Franais "d'origine" (tu vois le guillemet) qui ont choisis d'tre musulmans, sont-ils alors moins Franais que d'autres ?
> La culture Franaise il n'y en pas une, il y en a une par rgion, les bretons n'ont pas la mme culture que les parisiens, ni que les corses, ni que les marseillais.
> Quelle est ta dfinition de la culture ?


Je trouve a un peu ridicule de parler des invasions de wisigoths, d'ostrogoths et d'astronaute.  Ca n'a rien a voir avec l'immigration actuelle.
Moi je n'ai pas besoin de papier pour me sentir franais, vivre franais, sentir franais, respirer franais.  Pourquoi avoir besoin de dfinir la culture franaise je trouve a ridicule aussi.  Dois-je me justifier d'tre franais ?  Quelle est ma faute ?  Si je ne suis pas franais, qu'est ce que je suis ?  Espagnol ?  Dois je te dire quelle est la dfinition de la culture espagnol ?  Tout a est vraiment ridicule.  Oui il y a des diffrences culturelles entre chaque rgion et alors ?  Est-ce que c'est une raison pour faire de n'importe quelle pays une rgion de France ?  Ou de dire que n'importe quelle autre personnes peut tre franaises et que a diffrence peut tre intgrer dans la culture franaise ? Non, je ne pense pas.



> - Bons rsultats au foot, en boxe, en athltisme et dans pas mal d'autres sports.
> - "Production" dans les emplois que beaucoup de Franais ne veulent pas occuper, quoique avec la crise il y en a pas mal de franais qui ont changs d'avis.
> - Beaucoup d'aliments viennent d'orient ou d'extreme orient et ont t dcouvert en France par l'apport des trangers, souvent lors des invasions mais pas que a, aussi grce aux commerants.
> - La mdecine doit beaucoup  des mdecins indous, arabes, et chinois.
> - L'astronomie de mme.
> - Les mathmatiques de mme.
> - L'architecture de mme.
> - Les ptes, la brouette, et toutes ces inventions chinoises dont on se sert aujourd'hui.
> - Combler la main d'oeuvre quand il n'y en a pas assez en France (plus le cas aujourd'hui peut-tre).
> ...


Bon rsultat au foot, c'est une blague ?  Bref je prfre une quipe qui perd avec fiert, qu'une qui ne me ressemble pas.  Je ne regarde pas le foot, je ne me sens pas concern.  Idem pour les autres sports ou on fait venir n'importe quel clampin de n'importe ou dans le monde, a n'a aucun sens pour moi.
Pour les dcouvertes et tout le tralala, c'est surtout le fait de voyage.  Heureusement qu'il y avait des hommes avec du courage  l'poque.  Mais encore tes exemples sont ridicules, tout le monde s'est inspir de tout le monde, donc bon...  a ne lgitime pas l'immigration massive, ni une socit multiculturelle.



> *Tu disais :*
> mais je dirais moi que c'est quand mme bte qu'on en arrive  devoir expliquer ce qu'on apport les trangers  la France (hormis leur mort pour la libert de la France en 45).
> Surtout comme je te l'ai dit qu'il n'y a pas une mais plusieurs cultures en France.


Mon arrire grand pre est mort durant la 1re, mon grand pre a combattu durant la 2me, et combien de franais sont mort, le sol de France est imbib du sang de Franais mort pour la patrie.  C'tait une guerre mondiale et il y avait 2 camps, certains sont mort dans un camps d'autre dans l'autre.



> E tiens, j'ai trouv sur un forum, un texte d'un gars dont le pseudo est "enft de la Rep" (certainement enfant de la Rpublique) et qui dit :


Un texte digne de dragonno  :;): .  Je rigole, mais j'en ai un peu marre qu'on me reserve les mmes choses  longueur de temps.
De faon gnrale en ce qui concerne les immigrs, a plutt pas mal pass pour les immigrs europens.  A petite dose tout va bien, je pense que a commence  raler quand le flux est incessant.

----------


## david06600

> Mais bon une chose me gne quand mme, on a beau dvier le sujet du topic vers l'actualit politique ou conomique, a revient toujours sur le sujet des trangers,  cause de certains qui ne voient que a alors que ce n'est pas d'actualit.


Mme sans moi, vous dvierai quand mme vers ce sujet j'en suis sur...  Et puis c'est d'actualit, dans la vie de tout les jours en plus.

----------


## ManusDei

> Moi je n'ai pas besoin de papier pour me sentir franais, vivre franais, sentir franais, respirer franais.  Pourquoi avoir besoin de dfinir la culture franaise je trouve a ridicule aussi.  Dois-je me justifier d'tre franais ?  Quelle est ma faute ?  Si je ne suis pas franais, qu'est ce que je suis ?  Espagnol ?  Dois je te dire quelle est la dfinition de la culture espagnol ?  Tout a est vraiment ridicule.


Je connais plein d'enfants d'immigrs, ns en France et nourris  la tl franaise depuis tous petits qui pensaient exactement la mme chose avant que d'autres franais (plus blancs) ne commencent  leur demander de se justifier d'tre franais,  les supposer moins bons franais, ou "franais oui, mais pas que" en insistant sur les origines des parents qui prsupposeraient que la personne va pas manger de porc/avoir une barbe/boire la bire au litre. Maintenant  chaque fois que quelqu'un veut parler d'identit nationale ou leur demande de justifier leur nationalit, ils ont juste envie de mettre des pains dans la gueule (je suppose que le comique de rptition finit par lasser).

Un peu comme la Manif pour tous  qui on rpte  longueur de temps que c'est des fachos, les homos  qui on rpte qu'ils ne sont anormaux, les chomeurs qu'ils sont des feignasses, les riches qu'ils ont forcment vol l'argent qu'ils ont, etc... sauf que manif pour tous, homo, chomeur et riche a se voit pas  ta gueule, donc tu peux tranquillement te fondre dans la masse. Arabe ou noir, c'est cuit, pas moyen de se planquer pour tre peinard de temps en temps, sauf au milieu d'autres noirs ou arabes.

----------


## david06600

> Je connais plein d'enfants d'immigrs, ns en France et nourris  la tl franaise depuis tous petits qui pensaient exactement la mme chose avant que d'autres franais (plus blancs) ne commencent  leur demander de se justifier d'tre franais,  les supposer moins bons franais, ou "franais oui, mais pas que" en insistant sur les origines des parents qui prsupposeraient que la personne va pas manger de porc/avoir une barbe/boire la bire au litre. Maintenant  chaque fois que quelqu'un veut parler d'identit nationale ou leur demande de justifier leur nationalit, ils ont juste envie de mettre des pains dans la gueule (je suppose que le comique de rptition finit par lasser).
> 
> Un peu comme la Manif pour tous  qui on rpte  longueur de temps que c'est des fachos, les homos  qui on rpte qu'ils ne sont anormaux, les chomeurs qu'ils sont des feignasses, les riches qu'ils ont forcment vol l'argent qu'ils ont, etc... sauf que manif pour tous, homo, chomeur et riche a se voit pas  ta gueule, donc tu peux tranquillement te fondre dans la masse. Arabe ou noir, c'est cuit, pas moyen de se planquer pour tre peinard de temps en temps, sauf au milieu d'autres noirs ou arabes.


Bah oui mais y a des paramtres de base dans l'quation, qui forme une culture et un peuple, j'y peut rien.  Je serai n n'importe ou ailleurs avec une autre origine ma raction serait la mme.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme, c'est que l'on peut avoir une identit nationale, mais aussi d'autres identits.
> Quid de l'identit d'une ville(si t'es fier d'tre parisien...), d'une rgion(Bretagne...) d'un continent(europen), d'une religion, d'un type de personne, ...
> 
> Ce qui m'embte dans le discours sur l'identit nationale, c'est que l'on veut faire croire que la nation a une importance plus haute que les autres identits. Je ne pense pas que cela aille de soit.


Ben pourtant... Tous tes rgionaux parlent la mme langue (les qubecois aussi, et les belges, remarque, mais pas les autres europens), ont les mmes rfrences culturelles (un franais n'aura aucun mal  te citer les bronzs, le pre noel est une ordure, ce qu'un qubecois connaitra moins, mme si un "fronais de fronce" aura du mal  te dire qui sont Symphorien et Ephrem, ou les paroles de "gens du pays", ce qui ne posera aucun problme  un qubecois...).

En fait, on ne parle d'identit rgionale QUE pour se diffrencier les uns des autres, au sein d'une nation TRES jacobine. 

L'identit europenne, il suffit d'couter les uns et les autres reprocher  l'Europe tous leurs malheurs pour bien comprendre que c'est un fantasme de politicien...

Francois

----------


## dragonno

> *Par David :*
> je pense que a commence  raler quand le flux est incessant.


Oui, c'est le seul point de vue o je te rejoins concernant l'immigration, car la situation actuelle de la France ne peut pas se permettre l'entre en masse de tous les pays.
Ce que je regrette c'est qu'on ne dira pas la mme chose si l'tranger qui vient en masse serait un allemand, un grec, ou un Qubecois, parce qu'ils sont considrs comme "blancs" et non comme des trangers, pourtant une venue en masse de leur part provoquerait aussi les mmes effets.

----------


## david06600

dragonno, si a peut te rassurer, j'accepte volontier 10 millions de sudoises  forte poitrine.



> Oui, c'est le seul point de vue o je te rejoins concernant l'immigration, car la situation actuelle de la France ne peut pas se permettre l'entre en masse de tous les pays.
> Ce que je regrette c'est qu'on ne dira pas la mme chose si l'tranger qui vient en masse serait un allemand, un grec, ou un Qubecois, parce qu'ils sont considrs comme "blancs" et non comme des trangers, pourtant une venue en masse de leur part provoquerait aussi les mmes effets.


Blague  part, tu te trompes, je dirai la mme chose pour 10 millions d'allemands, de Qubecois ou autres.  Mais c'est vrai qu'au fond je pense que a se passerai beaucoup mieux avec des allemands, pourtant on doit  Hitler la seconde guerre.  Mais a pourrait mal se passer si ils cherchaient  imposer leur propre culture ici,  jouer les pleurnicheuses,  ne pas vouloir s'intgrer etc...  Jusqu'a maintenant a n'a pas t le cas de la part d'autres europens ou alors de faon trs discrte, mais dans l'ensemble ils se fondent bien dans le moule.  Dans mon cas si je choisissait d'migrer vers un autre pays, je ferai comme il font de ce pays, je m'adapterai  leur mode de vie et je n'essaierai pas d'imposer mon mode de vie car le leur ne me convient pas.

----------


## dragonno

lol, oui je sais, moi aussi  :;): 
D'ailleurs j'ai remarqu qu'il y avait plus de racisme envers un tranger qu'une belle trangre en gnral^^
Mme si certains se foutent pas mal de l'apparence et ne comptent que le nom ou l'origine.
Enfin bon, je crois qu'on a assez parl des trangers, a ne fera pas changer les choses.

----------


## david06600

dragonno, si a peut te rassurer, j'accepte volontier 10 millions de sudoises  forte poitrine.



> lol, oui je sais, moi aussi 
> D'ailleurs j'ai remarqu qu'il y avait plus de racisme envers un tranger qu'une belle trangre en gnral^^
> Mme si certains se foutent pas mal de l'apparence et ne comptent que le nom ou l'origine.
> Enfin bon, je crois qu'on a assez parl des trangers, a ne fera pas changer les choses.


Blague  part, tu te trompes, je dirai la mme chose pour 10 millions d'allemands, de Qubecois ou autres.  Mais c'est vrai qu'au fond je pense que a se passerai beaucoup mieux avec des allemands, ou d'autres europens.  Mais a pourrait mal se passer si ils cherchaient  imposer leur propre culture ici,  jouer les pleurnicheuses,  ne pas vouloir s'intgrer etc...  Jusqu'a maintenant a n'a pas t le cas de la part d'autres europens ou alors de faon trs discrte, mais dans l'ensemble ils se fondent bien dans le moule.  Dans mon cas si je choisissait d'migrer vers un autre pays, je ferai comme il font dans ce pays, je m'adapterai  leur mode de vie et je n'essaierai pas d'imposer mon mode de vie car le leur ne me convient pas.

----------


## r0d

> Enfin bon, je crois qu'on a assez parl des trangers, a ne fera pas changer les choses.


Tout  fait d'accord.

D'ailleurs, il y a un truc qui m'a chapp. D'un ct Montebourg dit que, je cite "Cette politique d'austrit conduit  la dbcle", mais de l'autre ct, je cite toujours, il est "favorable  des privatisation partielles". J'ai du mal  comprendre la logique: si on vend ce qui rapporte des sous  l'tat, comment esprer que a aille mieux financirement?

Ca me rapelle un truc qui m'avait vraiment nerv, c'tait en 2005 je crois, Chirac avait vendu une grosse partie des autoroutes  un de ses potes pour une somme drisoire. J'avais un peu tudi le sujet, et en fait, ces autoroutes (c'tait ASF si mes souvenirs sont bons, mais je ne fais pas trop confiance  ma mmoire) venaient juste d'tre amorties, et bing, on les vend pour une bouche de pain alors qu'elles commenaient  devenir rentables. Je dois tre un peu con, mais je ne comprend pas comment on peut esprer rtablir le budget avec ce type de raisonnement.

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, je citait l'identit europenne parce que je me suis aperu que finalement, les franais taient beaucoup plus proche des roumains que des quebecois, malgr une langue diffrente.

la manire de ragir a beaucoup en commun, la ou finalement avec le Quebec il n y a que la langue(et limmigration massive de franais).

De ce pont de vue la, on retrouve une identit europenne commune(beaucoup en rapport avec la religion chretienne dailleur)

----------


## souviron34

> En fait, je citait l'identit europenne parce que je me suis aperu que finalement, les franais taient beaucoup plus proche des roumains que des quebecois, malgr une langue diffrente.


Absolument..

C'est pour a que moi le conseil que je donne  des ens qui veulent aprtir au Canada c'est commencer par aller dans une province anglophone..

ENSUITE, tu peux revenir au Qubec si tu veux.. Mais l tu sauras que tu es dans une culture diffrente, tu ne te feras pas d'illusions sous le prtexte qu'ils parlent la mme langue..

Alors que la plupart vont au Qubec  cause d ela langue, mais sont dcus ou ne comprennent pas pourquoi "_c'est pas comme en France_" sur la mentalit..








> De ce pont de vue la, on retrouve une identit europenne commune(*beaucoup en rapport avec la religion chretienne dailleu*r)


Pas vraiment non.. Notre "culture de fond" a beaucoup plus  voir avec l'ge : un Chinois ou un Japonais rira aux mme type de blague (surtout si c'est de l'humour noir))..

Comme je disais plus haut, la diffrence de "valeurs" se fait principalement entre "vieux pays" et "nouveaux pays".

un Chinois ou un Japonais se comportera  peu prs comme un Franais ou un Russe pour ses rapports de famille, son attitude vis  vis de la transmission et de l'hritage, et du statut social / tudes/diplmes/manuel/intellectuel..

C'est li  l'Histoire car chacun des vieux pays a eu des dictateurs, es invasions, a conquis, viol, t vio et t conquis, tromp et t tromp, etc etc..  Du coup un fatalisme et une hirarchie se sont dvelopps ( l'origine de l'humour) qui est trs proche suivant les pays..

A l'inverse, les pays "neufs" sont jeunes, remplis d'illusions, avec des castes qui ne font que dbuter, donc n'ont pas encore un poids important, et o du coup "_tout le monde peut encore russir  s'en sortir_" (_par exemple Scharzenegger_), ce qui preovoque une mentalit fondamentalement diffrente...

----------


## ManusDei

> Ca me rapelle un truc qui m'avait vraiment nerv, c'tait en 2005 je crois, Chirac avait vendu une grosse partie des autoroutes  un de ses potes pour une somme drisoire. J'avais un peu tudi le sujet, et en fait, ces autoroutes (c'tait ASF si mes souvenirs sont bons, mais je ne fais pas trop confiance  ma mmoire) venaient juste d'tre amorties, et bing, on les vend pour une bouche de pain alors qu'elles commenaient  devenir rentables. Je dois tre un peu con, mais je ne comprend pas comment on peut esprer rtablir le budget avec ce type de raisonnement.


Dbut 2006 pour les dcrets.
http://www.conseil-etat.fr/fr/commun...utoroutes.html
Il s'agit des  Autoroutes Paris Rhin Rhne  (APRR) et des  Autoroutes du sud de la France  (ASF).

Si les privatisations partielles reviennent  reprendre une part des autoroutes, a pourrait tre rentable  ::P:

----------


## zaventem

> Tous tes rgionaux parlent la mme langue (les qubecois aussi, et les belges, remarque, mais pas les autres europens), ont les mmes rfrences culturelles


Ben non, ce serait trop simple, nous on est soit francophone, soit nerlandophone soit germanophone; les francophones partagent les rfrences culturelles avec les franais, les germanophones avec les allemands et les nerlandophones avec les nerlandais mais en partagent peu entre eux.

----------


## Invit

> Ben non, ce serait trop simple, nous on est soit francophone, soit nerlandophone soit germanophone; les francophones partagent les rfrences culturelles avec les franais, les germanophones avec les allemands et les nerlandophones avec les nerlandais mais en partagent peu entre eux.


Les belges, comme tous les pays multiculturels, c'est nettement plus compliqu, et d'ailleurs, ca se voit en politique, non?

La France est nettement plus homogne, et l'ide de nation y a un sens (c'est mme l qu'elle est ne, c'est dire!) 

C'est un peu pour cela que le dni de certain passe mal dans la population, un peu pour cela aussi que le "petit peuple" se reconnait davantage actuellement dans le FN, qui prne la nation, que dans le front de gauche, qui la nie...

Francois

----------


## r0d

> C'est un peu pour cela que le dni de certain passe mal dans la population, un peu pour cela aussi que le "petit peuple" se reconnait davantage actuellement dans le FN, qui prne la nation, que dans le front de gauche, qui la nie...


Je confond le PG et le FdG, mais je lis rgulirement le blog de Mlenchon (tu devrais le faire aussi, c'est trs intressant... sisi tu peux le faire, tu prend une grande inspiration, tu te bouche le nez et tu plonge) et il se rclame des lumire et donc il est trs attach  la nation.
Ce sont les trotskystes (les internationalistes plus gnralement) qui sont "anti-nation". Et les anarchistes bien sr.

----------


## Invit

> tu devrais le faire aussi, c'est trs intressant... sisi tu peux le faire, tu prend une grande inspiration, tu te bouche le nez et tu plonge


En fait, a m'arrive aussi. Autant je n'aime pas ses ides, autant je trouve qu'il s'exprime trs bien,  l'oral comme  l'crit.




> et il se rclame des lumire et donc il est trs attach  la nation. Ce sont les trotskystes (les internationalistes plus gnralement) qui sont "anti-nation". Et les anarchistes bien sr.


Oui et non... Ce n'est pas exactement un nationaliste de gauche,  la Chevnement,  mon avis, mme s'il n'est pas internationaliste. Maintenant, il a une base, qui est en partie d'origine trostskyste, et pour qui l'ide de nation sonne mal, "rance" comme ils disent. 

En fait, il y a une sorte de contradiction chez eux : ils sont opposs  la mondialisation, la finance apatride, tout ca, mais ils revendiquent le statut de citoyens du monde, et les valeurs d'accueil, et le mtissage de la socit. 

On pourrait dire qu'ils sont nationalistes sur l'conomie, et internationalistes sur les sujets sociaux. Il doit encore y avoir sur youtube un extrait d'on n'est pas couch, poque Zemmour et Naulleau, ou Zemmour s'en prenait  Clmentine Autain sur ce thme de l'immigration au service du patronat, et au fait que le discours pro-immigration du FdG, au nom de l'accueil et de la solidarit avec les opprims, avait fait les beaux jours du patronat (en fournissant une main d'oeuvre bon march), et leur avait cout le soutien du monde ouvrier (dont les immigrs, moins chers, prenaient la place)

(Un prt pour un rendu, il faut que tu coutes Zemmour, tu ne partages aucune de ses ides, mais il est vraiment intressant, et apporte sur la politique un clairage souvent brillant et novateur)

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Un prt pour un rendu, il faut que tu coutes Zemmour, tu ne partages aucune de ses ides, mais il est vraiment intressant, et apporte sur la politique un clairage souvent brillant et novateur


Hmmm, tu y vas fort l quand-mme!  ::aie:: 
J'aime bien lire certains intellectuels de droite, mais Zemmour j'ai du mal quand mme. Ses dlires sur "les femmes ne doivent pas avoir de pouvoir" ou sa mtamorphose en mollusque uni-neuronal ds qu'il s'agit de la politique d'Isral, j'ai du mal. Mais soit, si tu dis que a en vaut la peine, je ferai un effort  ::): 
Je me suis dj tap des pavs comme le Lviathan ou La richesse des nations, pour comprendre le point de vue des gens de droite, alors je peux bien lire un peu de Zemmour.

Mais sinon c'est intressant effectivement ce que tu dis. A gauche nous avons cette contradiction entre une tendance protectionniste pour se protger du grand mchant capital, et une ouverture car "nous sommes tous frre, la terre n'appartient  personne, etc.". Mais  droite il y a la contradiction inverse: on ouvre les frontire pour faciliter le commerce, mais par contre on prfre rester entre nous. D'ailleurs, je ne sais plus si c'est Hayek ou Friedman (deux des fondateurs du libralisme conomique) qui disait que la libre circulation des capitaux et des marchandises ne peut fonctionner que si les salaris sont aussi libre de circuler. C'est ce que dfendent galement certains "ultra-libraux" (vous souvenez-vous d'un certain Bolkeinstein?).

Personnellement c'est une contradiction que j'ai rsolu en dfendant un systme bas sur de petites entit autonomes, ou communes, un peu comme ce qui est propos dans "l'insurrection qui vient", et en fait de faon historique dans la branche communiste de l'anarchisme. D'o cette aversion pour les mgapoles (ahem... a fait 10 ans que j'habite dans des villes de plus de 200.00 habitants... mais bon, il faut trouver un compromis entre ce qu'on veut et ce qu'on peut).

----------


## Invit

> Hmmm, tu y vas fort l quand-mme! 
> J'aime bien lire certains intellectuels de droite, mais Zemmour j'ai du mal quand mme.


Je te recommande ses chroniques d'actualit, tu en as plein sur Dailymotion. Jusqu' l't dernier, c'tait quotidien, actuellement, c'est deux fois par semaine, c'est court, et souvent assez bien vu, en ce sens qu'il aborde souvent les problmes sous un angle diffrent.

Certaines de ses marottes, notamment sur l'europe, devraient te plaire, aussi... Et oui, j'y vais un peu fort, mais si c'tait pour te faire lire des trucs que tu connais, ce forum perdrait tout son intrt, non?




> Mais  droite il y a la contradiction inverse: on ouvre les frontire pour faciliter le commerce, mais par contre on prfre rester entre nous.


La droite est moins homogne sur ce point : il y a toujours eu deux courants  droite sur l'conomie, entre les partisans d'une drglementation forte et d'une ouverture aux frontires, le modle libral anglo-amricain, et une approche plus traditionnelle, Colbertiste, ou Bismarckienne, avec une intervention de l'Etat dans l'conomie, une politique de franc (ou de mark) fort. Ces deux courants se retrouvent sur les questions sociales.

Francois

----------


## dragonno

> *Par Fcharton :*
> C'est un peu pour cela que le dni de certain passe mal dans la population, un peu pour cela aussi que le "petit peuple" se reconnait davantage actuellement dans le FN, qui prne la nation, que dans le front de gauche, qui la nie...


Je pense que tu confonds la nation avec le fait de ne pas tre tranger, alors que les trangers de nationalit Franaise forment la nation aussi.
(tiens c'est bizarre qu'on revienne encore sur les trangers hein...)
Alors qu'on avait chang de sujet.

Concernant la contradiction d'tre  la fois contre la mondialisation financire et pour l'acceptation du vivre ensembles avec des trangers, pour moi ce n'est pas une contradiction, on peut avoir l'lan du coeur envers l'autre qui est diffrent et en mme temps refuser que la finance contrle tout et ne laisse peu de place au facteur humain.
En fait cela va trs bien ensemble et procde de la mme ouverture.

----------


## Bluedeep

> les trangers de nationalit Franaise forment la nation aussi.


Comme cette phrase ne veut pas dfinition rien dire (ou alors on peut dire que c'est du pur dragonno, ce qui revient au mme) pourrais tu expliciter cette absurdit ?
Ou veux tu souligner le laxisme du code de la nationalit franaise, qui permet doctroyer de passeports  n'importe qui ?

----------


## Invit

Et tandis qu'on est l  bavasser comme des programmeurs pendant que le code compile, nos politiques agissent, et moralisent la vie publique qui en a bien besoin aprs la trahison d'un homme seul.

Il y a certainement un schma d'ensemble, une mthode, une logique, et je suis sans doute un peu bte, et ignorant (j'ai pas fait sciences po, faut dire), mais tout ceci semble un peu confus...

D'abord, il y a le grand dballage. On dclare ses kayaks, sa 4L et sa Twingo de 99 (on oublie sa voiture avec chauffeur, c'est pas du patrimoine, faut dire), sa maison (enfin si elle n'est pas au nom de son conjoint, ou dans une SCI, ou...), le montant de son Codevi. Et comme toujours, on essaye fort de prouver qu'on fait partie de ces mnages modestes, qu'on est normal mme si on marge  10 SMICs, plus les faux frais.

Ensuite, on commence  entendre que finalement, ce serait peut tre bien de ne pas baisser les dpenses de l'tat, ce ne serait pas bon pour l'conomie, voyez vous (les hausses d'impots, ca ne gnait pas), a ajouterait de la rigueur  l'austrit, ou l'inverse, ou mme les deux...

Et pendant ce temps, le gouvernement est silencieux. Rien du prsident, rien du premier ministre, rien de la porte parole...

Suis je le seul  avoir l'impression qu'on est en pleine vacance du pouvoir? Et que les "signes forts" que nos politiques essayent dsesprment de donner actuellement les enfoncent terriblement?

Francois

----------


## dragonno

> Envoy par dragonno
> les trangers de nationalit Franaise forment la nation aussi.





> *Par Bluedeep :*
> Comme cette phrase ne veut pas dfinition rien dire (ou alors on peut dire que c'est du pur dragonno, ce qui revient au mme) pourrais tu expliciter cette absurdit ?


Heu, dsol mais si tu ne comprend pas le franais il y a des cours lmentaires qui t'attendent avec des enfants.
Je vais quand mme t'expliquer car sinon on ne va pas en sortir.
La phrase que j'ai crite dcrit qu'il y a des personnes qui sont d'origine trangre mais qui sont nes en France, ont une culture franaise, et se sentent aussi franais que toi, voire plus si on se base sur ta faon de t'exprimer, car ta phrase est quand mme bien mal structure :
*"Comme cette phrase ne veut pas dfinition rien dire"*
Cela ne veut rien dire du tout, donc l'absurdit est l et non pas dans ma citation sur les trangers, enfin ta moquerie  propos de ma citation trs srieuse sur les trangers ne m'tonne en rien, vu que tu es facho et prompt  ridiculiser ce qui te semble contraire  tes convictions.
Quand je disais qu'il tait temps d'arrter de parler des trangers dans ce topic^^ On ne va pas en sortir l  :;): 

D'autre part, tu sembles vouloir dire ensuite que l'on accorde le passeport au premier venu, mais il y a des lois strictes concernant cette attribution et je ne crois pas que ceux qui y ont eu droit aie pu surpasser ces lois.
Pour complter je dirais que ces Franais d'origine trangre dont je parlais mritent aussi bien que toi la nationalit, mais bon je vois que tu cherches volontairement  entrainer le dbat sur la nationalit alors qu'on cherche  passer  autre chose sur ce topic.




> *Par Fcharton :*
> aprs la trahison d'un homme seul.


L'enqute le dira, s'il tait le seul, maintenant ou un jour, et dj Moscovici je le vois bien dans le panier.




> Rien du prsident, rien du premier ministre, rien de la porte parole...


Tiens, c'est vrai a  :;): 
Je les avais pas remarqu tellement ils se sont fait petits.

----------


## zaventem

> La phrase que j'ai crite dcrit qu'il y a des personnes qui sont d'origine trangre mais qui sont nes en France, ont une culture franaise, et se sentent aussi franais que toi, voire plus si on se base sur ta faon de t'exprimer, car ta phrase est quand mme bien mal structure


J'ai peur de comprendre: essayes-tu de nous expliquer que malgr qu'ils ont la nationalit franaise, qu'ils ont une culture franaise et qu'ils se sentent franais ils ne sont  tes yeux pas franais, enfin si parce qu'on est gentil mais quand mme pas des vrais de vrais?  :8O: 

Et bien, on est pas rendu!

----------


## dragonno

Je vois que tu prends le train en marche zaventem  :;): 
Donc c'est normal que si tu prend juste mon post pour tenter de comprendre tu va comprendre de travers, il faut lire "un peu avant mon post" pour se faire une ide de pourquoi j'ai cris cela avant de me critiquer.
Non c'est mme plutt le contraire que je dis...
Je rpond  Bluedeep avec ce que tu cites  :;): 

Ceci dit, ma phrase ne laisse en rien croire ce que tu dis, c'est juste une supposition que tu as fait en te basant sur une phrase prise en plein milieu d'un dbat sur la nationalit, alors que pourtant on fait tout pour changer de sujet, il y en a toujours un (en fait toujours les mmes) qui dvient le topic vers les trangers, leur place en France, etc...


.

----------


## pmithrandir

> D'abord, il y a le grand dballage. On dclare ses kayaks, sa 4L et sa Twingo de 99 (on oublie sa voiture avec chauffeur, c'est pas du patrimoine, faut dire), sa maison (enfin si elle n'est pas au nom de son conjoint, ou dans une SCI, ou...), le montant de son Codevi. Et comme toujours, on essaye fort de prouver qu'on fait partie de ces mnages modestes, qu'on est normal mme si on marge  10 SMICs, plus les faux frais.


Y a un peu beaucoup de ridicule la dedans... surtout que l'on sait qu'il ne sont pas normaux, ca a t assez prouv. 
On sens le coup de buzz qui va  tenir 20 jours... et puis ca sera fin et on oubliera, en laissant 3 % au FN et autant au FDG.




> Suis je le seul  avoir l'impression qu'on est en pleine vacance du pouvoir? Et que les "signes forts" que nos politiques essayent dsesprment de donner actuellement les enfoncent terriblement?


Je pense qu'ils sont un peu perdu et qu'ils ont du mal a se faire entendre au travers de toute cette cacophonie.
On verra dans 15 jours si ca se passe mieux.

Autrement, il faut quand mme souligner que malgr Cahuzac, les lois avancent toujours.
Le pacte comptitivit est en train de finir son passage a l'assemble. Le Mariage pour tous fini son passage au snat.

On peut donc esprer se dbarrasser du dbat du mariage dans quelques semaines(j ai beaucoup aim le boycott du Larousse... dcidment une belle brochette de dbiles...)

Comme toi Fcharton,  j'attends de voir quelles rductions de dpenses vont tre dcide. J'ai bien l'impression que les alloc familiale vont passer par ce genre de chose... on verra bien.
Mais bon, je crois que si on veut rduire le nombre de fonctionnaire, il faut pralablement autoriser a choisir celui que l'on vire, donc autoriser  licencier. (et payer les cotisations chmages...)

ne pas remplacer ceux qui partent  la retraite, c'est surtout empcher les jeunes d'arriver sur le march de l'emploi. Et ce, sans amliorer la qualit du service. C'est le vrai soucis des fonctionnaires... d'avoir des brebis galeuses qui contaminent le troupeau pendant 30 ans.

----------


## ManusDei

dragonno, si ils sont ns en France, ils ne sont pas trangers, ta phrase est mal crite, avec l'explication en rponse au post de Bluedeep a devient clair, mais avant a ne voulait rien dire.



> Et tandis qu'on est l  bavasser comme des programmeurs pendant que le code compile, nos politiques agissent, et moralisent la vie publique qui en a bien besoin aprs la trahison d'un homme seul.


C'est un des problmes qu'ils ont, ils attendent qu'il y ait un coup d'clat mdiatique pour agir sur le sujet (a me rappelle un ex-prsident a). Mais agir  moiti, un peu  ct de ce qui est demand...



> D'abord, il y a le grand dballage. On dclare ses kayaks, sa 4L et sa Twingo de 99 (on oublie sa voiture avec chauffeur, c'est pas du patrimoine, faut dire), sa maison (enfin si elle n'est pas au nom de son conjoint, ou dans une SCI, ou...), le montant de son Codevi.


Et on constate, pour Franois Fillon au moins, qu'il doit tre trs dpensier, vu le peu de choses qu'il a  dclarer compar aux revenus qu'il a eu ces 5 dernires annes. Est-ce que a devrait le disqualifier pour la prsidence, qu'il ait cram autant d'argent ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> Je te recommande ses chroniques d'actualit, tu en as plein sur Dailymotion. Jusqu' l't dernier, c'tait quotidien, actuellement, c'est deux fois par semaine, c'est court, et souvent assez bien vu, en ce sens qu'il aborde souvent les problmes sous un angle diffrent.
> 
> Certaines de ses marottes, notamment sur l'europe, devraient te plaire, aussi... Et oui, j'y vais un peu fort, mais si c'tait pour te faire lire des trucs que tu connais, ce forum perdrait tout son intrt, non?


Alors, j'ai fait l'effort de regarder quelques chroniques. J'ai trouv aussi quelques textes. Alors en effet, il y a des choses intressantes, et j'avoue que je ne m'y attendais pas.
Mais tout de mme, j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal avec son manichisme born, et sa faon d'attaquer pour attaquer. Je le trouve plus vulgaire, alors qu'il ne dit pas un mot plus haut que l'autre, qu'un Mlenchon, qui dit des gros mots, mais qui reste sur des ides de fond. Bien souvent Zemmour donne l'impression de faire du "pas politiquement correct" juste pour faire le buzz, car j'ai not plusieurs points sur lesquels il n'y a aucune base solide, aucune base du tout en fait, dans ses attaques.
Par contre ce que j'aime bien, c'est quand il parle de politique politicienne, des partis, des rapports de forces, l ok, il est intressant. J'aime particulirement quand il parle de la droite, car il la connait bien, et malgr ses vidences accointances, il n'est pas tendre avec. C'est intressant aussi quand il parle de la gauche radicale, car il raconte n'importe quoi (il n'y comprend rien  la gauche; les ides de gauche ne sont pas dans son champ d'apprhension), mais il le dit sans fard et a permet de voir la vision qu'a de la gauche cette frange conservatrice ractionnaire de la population.

----------


## r0d

> Et on constate, pour Franois Fillon au moins, qu'il doit tre trs dpensier, vu le peu de choses qu'il a  dclarer compar aux revenus qu'il a eu ces 5 dernires annes. Est-ce que a devrait le disqualifier pour la prsidence, qu'il ait cram autant d'argent ?


Moi ce que j'aimerais voir, c'est le patrimoine des pontes du FN  ::mouarf::  
A mon avis, ils sont moins nationalistes qu'ils veulent bien le faire croire...

----------


## david06600

> Moi ce que j'aimerais voir, c'est le patrimoine des pontes du FN  
> A mon avis, ils sont moins nationalistes qu'ils veulent bien le faire croire...


Personne n'est parfait, en attendant c'est le seul parti nationaliste, au niveau conomique et au niveau social.  Un parti qui suit une ligne d'ides cohrentes entre elles, voil ce que j'aime.
Le FN propose une intervention forte de l'tat pour soutenir les PME/PMI, je trouve a plutt bien aussi.
Quand  Mlenchon, je ne vois pas ce qu'il fait en France, son pays de coeur et de naissance aussi je crois, c'est le Maroc, donc qu'il soit cohrent avec ce qu'il dit et qu'il aille vivre et faire sa politique au Maroc.  Il ne s'adresse pas aux franais dans son discour, je me demande vraiment ce qu'il fait en France.

----------


## r0d

> Quand  Mlenchon, je ne vois pas ce qu'il fait en France, son pays de coeur et de naissance aussi je crois, c'est le Maroc, donc qu'il soit cohrent avec ce qu'il dit et qu'il aille vivre et faire sa politique au Maroc.  Il ne s'adresse pas aux franais dans son discour, je me demande vraiment ce qu'il fait en France.


Pas mal, j'aime bien ton humour absurde et dcal  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

Je pense que beaucoup ont oubli ce que vaut vraiment le FN quand il est au pouvoir (Vitrolles, Marignane...).

On en viendrait presque  souhaiter qu'ils gagnent une ville ou deux en 2014 pour rappeler qu'ils sont incapables d'avoir des responsabilits, ne serait-ce qu'au niveau municipal : explosion des dficits (malgr des augmentations d'impts), corruption, magouilles en tout genre...
Tous les maires FN ont t poursuivis et condamns.

----------


## david06600

> Pas mal, j'aime bien ton humour absurde et dcal


C'tait ni absurde, ni dcal, encore moins de l'humour.

----------


## r0d

> Je pense que beaucoup ont oubli ce que vaut vraiment le FN quand il est au pouvoir (Vitrolles, Marignane...).
> 
> On en viendrait presque  souhaiter qu'ils gagnent une ville ou deux pour rappeler qu'ils sont incapables d'avoir des responsabilits, ne serait-ce qu'au niveau municipal : explosion des dficits (malgr des augmentations d'impts), corruption, magouilles en tout genre...
> Tous les maires FN ont t condamns et poursuivis.


C'est peine perdue. On est l dans une raction pathologique (dans son sens tymologique, c'est  dire issue d'une passion, le pathos, par opposition  la raison), la raison n'a plus aucune prise. Il n'y a pas la moindre logique dans les propos des intervenants pro-FN ici, et les faits concrets (l'tat des villes dans lesquelles sont pass le FN, la corruption gnralise de ses lus) leurs sont invisibles. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse faire grand chose ici, en tout cas, moi j'abandonne.

----------


## r0d

> C'tait ni absurde, ni dcal, encore moins de l'humour.


Et maintenant de l'humour rcursif, excellent, quel talent! Que dis-je, quel gnie! Je suis fan!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## david06600

> Et maintenant de l'humour de rcursif, excellent, quel talent! Que dis-je, quel gnie! Je suis fan!


Ahah a devient personel, content que tu sois fan, j'essaierai de ne pas te dcevoir.

----------


## Invit

La prfrence nationale, mais pas pour le pognon : 
http://actualite.portail.free.fr/fra...ien-tresorier/

Et a mange pas de pain : 
http://blogs.mediapart.fr/blog/lilit...de-ses-membres

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a certainement un schma d'ensemble, une mthode, une logique, et je suis sans doute un peu bte, et ignorant (j'ai pas fait sciences po, faut dire), mais tout ceci semble un peu confus...
> ...
> Et pendant ce temps, le gouvernement est silencieux. Rien du prsident, rien du premier ministre, rien de la porte parole...
> 
> Suis je le seul  avoir l'impression qu'on est en pleine vacance du pouvoir? Et que les "signes forts" que nos politiques essayent dsesprment de donner actuellement les enfoncent terriblement?





> Je pense qu'ils sont un peu perdu et qu'ils ont du mal a se faire entendre au travers de toute cette cacophonie.


Non Franois tu n'es pas le seul  :;): 

Mais a m"tonne pas trop... Dans une vision "bisounourstique" des choses telles qu'elles taient et telle qu'ils ont fait campagne, et dont ils sont profondment imbibs, affronter de plein fouet un vrai problme dont les solutions sont forcment un peu dures est  mon avis au-dessus de leurs capacits...

Le cumul de l'ide globale des politiques en particulier (_mais aussi d'une bonne partie des Franais_) que "la France est spciale", que "nous sommes meilleurs", etc etc, et le petit confort d'une vision bsiounours et manichene avec les "bons" et les "mchants" dont ils taient persuads que le "bon peuple" la gobait sans moufter est une recette infaillible pour une improvisation et un dsarroi gnraliss...


Le plus rvlateur est cette ide de "rfrendum".... Et les contradictions, aussi bien  gauche qu' droite, sur "la vie prive" et les limites (ou non)  appliquer...

Du pur amateurisme, avec dans le fond une peur de tout voir tal.... une remise en cause de leur "dvouement"  la Nation... et donc de ce qui fait leur credo et ego.... Difficile..  :;): 







> Mais tout de mme, j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal avec son manichisme born, et sa faon d'attaquer pour attaquer.
> ....
> C'est intressant aussi quand il parle de la gauche radicale, car il raconte n'importe quoi (il n'y comprend rien  la gauche; les ides de gauche ne sont pas dans son champ d'apprhension), mais il le dit sans fard et a permet de voir la vision qu'a de la gauche cette frange conservatrice ractionnaire de la population.


Il n'est pas le seul, et c'est justement ce qui m'nerve dans le discours "idologique" de gauche sur la droite : la mme chose... 

Le discours est manichen, et raconte n'importe quoi sur "la droite", car les ides de droite ne sont pas dans leur champ d'aprrhension...

----------


## souviron34

tiens.. Encore du pantouflage...

Une nouvelle "Haute Autorit"..

Pourquoi tout simplement ne pas faire comme les autres pays, et rendre public ??? L les journalistes spcialiss peuvent s'y pencher, sans que a cote un sou au contribuable....

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu  ::roll::

----------


## dragonno

> *Par Souviron :*
> tiens.. Encore du pantouflage...
> 
> Une nouvelle "Haute Autorit"..


Surtout qu'il existe dj une autorit faisant la mme chose, mais au lieu de la renforcer et d'appliquer vraiment ses avis, on prfre annoncer une autorit soit-disant nouvelle pour faire bien et montrer qu'on fait quelque chose pour contrer la corruption et diminuer l'opinion ngative de la population sur ce gouvernement.

----------


## Caro999

> Et pendant ce temps, le gouvernement est silencieux. Rien du prsident, rien du premier ministre, rien de la porte parole...
> 
> Suis je le seul  avoir l'impression qu'on est en pleine vacance du pouvoir? Et que les "signes forts" que nos politiques essayent dsesprment de donner actuellement les enfoncent terriblement?


Il me semble qu'avant la prsidence Sarkozy, le pouvoir franais a toujours t trs discret et plutt silencieux. D'ailleurs l'environnement de Chirac avait rig la raret des apparitions et des interventions de Jacques Chirac en communication officielle du pouvoir.

C'est Nicolas Sarkozy qui a habitu les franais au buzz permanent et  l'occupation quasi-quotidienne des mdias.

Aprs on peut prfrer la comm', les interventions quotidiennes et les ractions  chaud comme au temps ou N.Sarkozy tait prsident (et je parierais que les journaux et tv d'info regrettent ce temps l) mais moi j'ai plutt tendance  apprcier la srnit d'un pouvoir plus mesur dans ses propos.

Ceci dit, je ne dis pas que a suffit  en faire une quipe qui gagne. Je dis seulement que je ne regrette pas le fracas incessant de l'ancienne quipe.

----------


## souviron34

> Il me semble qu'avant la prsidence Sarkozy, le pouvoir franais a toujours t trs discret et plutt silencieux.
> ..
> Ceci dit, je ne dis pas que a suffit  en faire une quipe qui gagne. Je dis seulement que je ne regrette pas le fracas incessant de l'ancienne quipe.


D'accod avec toi, sauf que... 

La situation est quand mme un peu.... exceptionnelle, non ?

L, ce que a donne comme impression c'est que :

1) ils n'avaient jamais pens que a posait un problme
2) ils imrpovisent (un projet de loi en 8 jours)
3) ils ne feront pas grand'chose sur le vrai fond
4) pendant ce temps-l...





> Surtout qu'il existe dj une autorit faisant la mme chose, mais au lieu de la renforcer et d'appliquer vraiment ses avis, on prfre annoncer une autorit soit-disant nouvelle pour faire bien et montrer qu'on fait quelque chose pour contrer la corruption et diminuer l'opinion ngative de la population sur ce gouvernement.



Disons que (pour m"auto-citer") :




> Et les contradictions, aussi bien  gauche qu' droite, sur "la vie prive" et les limites (ou non)  appliquer...


Les arguments avancs (_vie prive, conjoints non impliqus dans la vie publique, crainte du "grand dballage".._) sont pour le moins curieux..

Les Sudois, Norvgiens, Danois, qui sont TOUS (_y compris le citoyen lambda moyen_) obligs que leurs dclarations soient publiques ne me semblent pas particulirement synonymes d'un climat particulirement "chasse aux sorcires" et fouille-m.rde...

Les snateurs et ministres amricains (pour qui il y a une enqute parlementaire - publique et tlvise - ) ne me semble pas non plus es exemples de "grand dballage de la vie prive"..

C'est trange, dans un pays qui se rclame de l'athisme, ce tabou  propos de l'argent....

----------


## r0d

Breaking new: Bernard Arnaud revient en France!

Plusieurs points intressants dans cette histoire. 
Tout d'abord, je viens d'entendre cette nouvelle  la radio, une radio belge, et je n'ai pas pu retenir un norme fou-rire lorsque la prsentatrice  cit l'intress: 


> "Je veux par ce geste exprimer mon attachement  la France et ma confiance dans son avenir."


Comme quoi, tre l'homme le plus riche de France ne l'empche pas d'avoir un certain sens de l'humour. Le gars.  ::ptdr:: 

Par contre aprs j'ai moins rigol en allant checker sur le figaro. J'ai en effet constat qu'il y a des commentaires de personnes qui y croient. Peu certes, mais il y en a. Ca me fait penser aux gens qui ne comprennent pas le 2eme degr et qui laissent des commentaires scandaliss sur le gorafi.fr.
Autre fait intressant, on voit, dans l'article du figaro en ligne, que la rdaction a savamment choisi les citations de Mr. Arnaud ( la base c'est une interview du Monde); et ils ont enlev les plus grosses normits.

Enfin, je suis all double checker sur lemonde.fr, puisque c'est la source, et l, une petite phrase de l'article en dit long sur l'tat des mdias dans nos pays, je cite:



> Il n'a pas aim la "une" de Libration "Casse-toi riche con". "Pas trs agrable", commente laconiquement le PDG de LVMH, *qui n'a pas hsit  l'poque  ne plus publier de publicit dans les pages du quotidien.*


Allez, c'est pas grave, le gouvernement est en train de faire le mnage  ::mouarf:: 
Si notre poque est absurde, elle n'en est que plus amusante si on prend tout a avec humour.

----------


## dragonno

> Aprs on peut prfrer la comm', les interventions quotidiennes et les ractions  chaud comme au temps de N.Sarkozy... ...mais moi j'ai plutt tendance  apprcier la srnit d'un pouvoir plus mesur dans ses propos.


C'est vrai qu'il faisait  la fois prsident et porte parole  :;): 
Je crois qu'un juste milieu existe, tre calme et mesur est quand mme la moindre qualit que je demande  une personne qui dirige le pays, mais pas au point d'tre aussi molasson que Hollande ou absent comme Chirac.
Surtout dans un cas important ou qui touche le gouvernement.
On peut ne pas ragir  la seconde pour sortir une loi de circonstance pour faire plaisir mais ragir quand mme de la bonne faon aprs avoir rflchi et ayant pris la mesure des choses.

----------


## Invit

> On sens le coup de buzz qui va  tenir 20 jours... et puis ca sera fin et on oubliera, en laissant 3 % au FN et autant au FDG.


Je ne crois pas. Le dcalage entre l'affaire et la raction des lus (et les patrimoines prsents) est tel que j'ai du mal  croire que cela passe. J'ai de plus en plus de mal  croire qu'on chappe au remaniement...




> Comme toi Fcharton,  j'attends de voir quelles rductions de dpenses vont tre dcide. J'ai bien l'impression que les alloc familiale vont passer par ce genre de chose... on verra bien.


Je pense qu'on va essayer de rduire les prestations verses par l'tat, mais surtout pas ses dpenses de fonctionnement (les fonctionnaires, les agences  l'utilit mystrieuse, les collectivits en surnombre). 

Bref, on va demander aux citoyens de faire un effort supplmentaire, pour viter ce dsagrment aux lus. 

Et bien sur, comme ca ne va pas faire du bien  la croissance, ni  la consommation, il va encore manquer des sous, et il va falloir encore un dernier effort. On ne se rsoudra  s'attaquer aux dpenses que quand on aura une rcession  la grecque, ce qui dmontrera que ca ne sert plus  rien... CQFD hein?




> Mais bon, je crois que si on veut rduire le nombre de fonctionnaire, il faut pralablement autoriser a choisir celui que l'on vire, donc autoriser  licencier.


Je pense qu'on va plutt commencer par une commission, charge de proposer des pistes, qui aboutiront  la cration d'une haute autorit, qui devra rendre un rapport...





> Et on constate, pour Franois Fillon au moins, qu'il doit tre trs dpensier, vu le peu de choses qu'il a  dclarer compar aux revenus qu'il a eu ces 5 dernires annes. Est-ce que a devrait le disqualifier pour la prsidence, qu'il ait cram autant d'argent ?


J'ai observ le mme phnomne sur toutes les dclarations que j'ai vues. Nos gentils ministres, ou dputs, qui margent  10K par mois (quand mme) n'ont quasiment rien sur le compte courant. 

Ce que j'ai ador, c'est la dclaration scrupuleuse des voitures et des scooters... Je suppose que l'absence de voiture de fonction indique qu'ils n'en ont pas, et pas de chauffeur? Ah si? Ah ca comptait pas? Ah ben chuis bte...





> (sur Zemmour) Mais tout de mme, j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal avec son manichisme born, et sa faon d'attaquer pour attaquer.


C'est un polmiste, personnellement ce style me convient,  galit avec le ct peuple de Mlenchon. 




> Par contre ce que j'aime bien, c'est quand il parle de politique politicienne, des partis, des rapports de forces, l ok, il est intressant. J'aime particulirement quand il parle de la droite, car il la connait bien, et malgr ses vidences accointances, il n'est pas tendre avec.


Compltement d'accord. Zemmour est intressant quand il parle de la droite, et quand il la met en perspective. 




> Le plus rvlateur est cette ide de "rfrendum".... Et les contradictions, aussi bien  gauche qu' droite, sur "la vie prive" et les limites (ou non)  appliquer...


Tout  fait. L'empressement mis  rpondre, comme l'issue vidente du rfrendum (croit on srieusement que les franais rpondront Non  la question "faut il moraliser?" ou n'importe quoi du mme acabit), donne une impression soit de bricolage, soit de tergiversation...

Sur les dclarations de patrimoine, on est dans le grotesque pur. Ca ne rgle rien, bien videmment (Cahuzac aurait il dclar son compte?), mais surtout, ca donne (et certains chiffres transmis par nos bons politiques) une telle impression de foutage de gueule que ca aggrave leur cas. 

La liste de ceux qui se sont prcipits est d'ailleurs caractristique, ds vrais ttes de vainqueurs (mme si Fillon m'a fait un peu de peine sur ce coup, je l'aimais bien, Fillon, maintenant je ne vais plus pouvoir le prendre au srieux)




> Pourquoi tout simplement ne pas faire comme les autres pays, et rendre public ??? L les journalistes spcialiss peuvent s'y pencher, sans que a cote un sou au contribuable....


J'ai l'impression que les 'autres pays' dont on parle ont des politiciens, une presse, et une opinion, un peu plus raisonnable que les notres. Ici, je prfre ne pas imaginer ce que deviendrait la politique aprs ce grand dballage...

Notre relation (collective)  l'argent est bien trop dgrade pour que cette solution fonctionne.




> Il me semble qu'avant la prsidence Sarkozy, le pouvoir franais a toujours t trs discret et plutt silencieux. D'ailleurs l'environnement de Chirac avait rig la raret des apparitions et des interventions de Jacques Chirac en communication officielle du pouvoir.


Le prsident, sans doute, mais le gouvernement? Je veux dire, on traverse une norme crise de confiance, qui concerne un membre du gouvernement, jette un doute sur plusieurs autres, notre premier ministre et son porte parole n'ont rien  dire, et tout ce que les autres trouvent moyen de faire c'est de dclarer leurs 4L...




> Aprs on peut prfrer la comm', les interventions quotidiennes et les ractions  chaud comme au temps ou N.Sarkozy tait prsident (et je parierais que les journaux et tv d'info regrettent ce temps l) mais moi j'ai plutt tendance  apprcier la srnit d'un pouvoir plus mesur dans ses propos.


Je n'ai pas ressenti cette srnit ces derniers mois. On a quand mme un peu vcu au rythme d'une dclaration tous les deux jours, prsident, premier ministre, ministres, parfois sur les sujets les plus priphriques. Et l, tout d'un coup, ca deviendrait de la srnit?

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne crois pas. Le dcalage entre l'affaire et la raction des lus (et les patrimoines prsents) est tel que j'ai du mal  croire que cela passe.


Tout  fait.. plus a avance, plus je pense qu'au contraire a va tre le "phare" qu'ils vont riger en symbole de leur passage aux manettes du pouvoir pour affirmer que "_eux ils ont lutt pour la moralisation et dtruire les paradis fiscaux_"..

Je pense qu'au contraire de ce que dit _pmithrandir_ a va tre leur tendard.. Vu que sur les autres plans il y a pas grand chose, ou alors avec pas vraiment un accord profond de la populace, l ils vont se "refaire une virginit" en tentant de faire passer a au premier plan le plus longtemps possible....

Bref un vrai calcul de politicien..

Par contre, je ne crois pas du tout   un remaniement (en tous cas on va garder le Jean-Marc..)

----------


## Invit

> Vu que sur les autres plans il y a pas grand chose, ou alors avec pas vraiment un accord profond de la populace, l ils vont se "refaire une virginit" en tentant de faire passer a au premier plan le plus longtemps possible....


Ca parait assez logique. Ne sachant pas quoi faire, avec des dissenssions de plus en plus fortes au sein du gouvernement, le pouvoir essaye de rallier ses troupes et se replie sur ses valeurs sures, l'injonction moralisatrice et l'indignation: "ca ne peut plus durer, nous allons agir...". Note d'ailleurs l'effort fait ces jours ci pour faire revenir le mariage homo au centre des dbats (les deux pauvres gars qui se sont fait agresser, la pub qui a scandalis Berg)

Sauf que... si ca a une (toute) petite chance de marcher avec les parlementaires et lus socialistes (ils sont vraiment capables de croire en ces sornettes), l'effet sur l'opinion est catastrophique. On va moraliser, d'ailleurs on nomme une commission. On est pauvre, regardez mon trois pice dans le centre de paris qui vaut une misre, et mes deux maisons de campagne que le prcdent propritaire  eu bien de la chance que je lui rachte. 

Et sur les paradis fiscaux, Cazeneuve expliquait qu'il allait renforcer la lutte contre la fraude fiscale... en France. Ca va encore lui faire des amis chez les PME, ca... 
http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-poli...ude-557009.php

D'autant plus que les mauvaises nouvelles conomiques sont au rendez vous (on parlait hier de 4% de dficit en 2013, avec une croissance nulle... et on n'est qu'en avril), et que les affaires volent en escadrille (Auger, Teulade...)

Bref, on voit bien le calcul, mais je crois que le gouvernement va dans le mur, et n'chappera pas au remaniement (et que Hollande sera oblig de sacrifier Ayrault)

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bref, on voit bien le calcul, mais je crois que le gouvernement va dans le mur, et n'chappera pas au remaniement (et que Hollande sera oblig de sacrifier Ayrault)


Ce qui serait surement la meilleure solution... Ce lui permettrait de dsavouer laroport de nantes, de se refaire une viriginit de ce cot l galement et de montrer a bas cout aux colo et aux gaucho qu'il peut les couter.(franchement, les braquer pour un projet aussi nul, c'est pas un bon calcul)

J'spre juste qu'on chapera a un valls aux commandes... il est un peu trop expditif a mon gout... et je pense qu'il passe bien dans la population mais mal auprs de ses collgues. Je doute donc qu'il obtienne le soutien des lus qu'il lui faudrait.
(ne pas refaire l'erreur de sarko d'aller draguer l'opposition, ils ne voteront pas pour de toute faon)

On aurait qui comme politique, jamais condamn, proche des lus et un minimum pdagogue ?
Qui aurait un minimum de volont au passage...

Martine aubry ne me semble pas convenir, Royal non plus(je le verrai bien mettre une femme pour faire diversion aussi...)

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bref, on voit bien le calcul, mais je crois que le gouvernement va dans le mur, et n'chappera pas au remaniement (et que Hollande sera oblig de sacrifier Ayrault)


Malheureusement, il n'y a pas que le gouvernement qui va dans le mur. ::aie:: 

Concernant le remaniement, accompagn ou non du sacrifice d'Ayrault, ce n'est pas si sur. Le remaniement est une arme politique  usage largement plus interne aux cercles du pouvoir qu'externe (les franais s'en fichent un peu que Theodule remplace Tartempion au sous  secrtariat d'tat aux chiens crass) et c'est une arme  un coup, ou deux grand maxi dans une lgislature (c'tait plus facilement utilisable  l'poque du septennat avec la dconnexion temporelle entre le mandat prsidentiel et la mandature lgislative). 

Or, selon toute probabilit, Hollande voudra faire sauter le fusible Ayrault aprs la dbacle probable qui s'annonce pour les municipales de 2014 (avec, en filigrane, la perte possible de la majorit au snat, malgr le rcent tripatouillage du mode de scrutin aux lections rgionales); il lui est politiquement difficile de le faire avant, car aprs il manquera un peu de munitions ministrielles pour tenir jusqu'en 2017.

Je pencherai plutt, si remaniement il y a, pour un remaniement technique : rduction du nombre de portefeuilles bidons et dpart des ministres dont l'incomptence est la plus visible, ou au contraire, trop inexistants.

----------


## r0d

> Martine aubry ne me semble pas convenir, Royal non plus(je le verrai bien mettre une femme pour faire diversion aussi...)


Je suis sr qu'il va proposer le poste  Mlanchon!  ::mouarf:: 
Ma foi, a pourrait tre une stratgie: tout les indicateurs sont dans le rouge (fichtre, je lis trop la presse moi en ce moment, a dteint), il met aux commande l'aile gauche du PS pendant quelques mois, et  la fin de l'anne, tout va encore plus mal (comme prvu), il dit que c'est leur faute, et il rappelle ses potes.

Bon ok, je suis pas trs fort en politique-fiction...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Y en a qui disent qu'il pourrait prendre Bayrou...

----------


## souviron34

> Ca parait assez logique. 
> ...
> Sauf que... l'effet sur l'opinion est catastrophique...


C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me fait le plus penser  la dconnection vraiment totale de "nos lites intellectuelles"...

Si nous ici, non politologues avertis, sommes tous quasi-unanimement capables de diagnostiquer a, que font-ils, eux ??????

Je pense profondment qu'en fait ce n'est pas tant une "crise morale" ou une "perte de confiance dans les lus", mais une dmonstration de la dconnexion totale de l'ENA, de la sphre politico-mdiatique, et du milieu intellectuel parisien, par rapport  la population....

----------


## Bluedeep

> Y en a qui disent qu'il pourrait prendre Bayrou...


Je leur vois quelques point communs cot esprit de rsolution et de dcision.

----------


## Caro999

> Le prsident, sans doute, mais le gouvernement? Je veux dire, on traverse une norme crise de confiance, qui concerne un membre du gouvernement, jette un doute sur plusieurs autres, notre premier ministre et son porte parole n'ont rien  dire, et tout ce que les autres trouvent moyen de faire c'est de dclarer leurs 4L...


Mais est-ce que l'norme crise de confiance est un problme gouvernemental only? 

Est-ce que ce n'est pas *l'accumulation des scandales* et la raction des mdias et politiques qui se permettent - aprs coup - de reconnatre qu'ils savaient; selon les accusations lances par les politiques de tout bords (et j'insiste sur tous bords) et par les mdias, tout le monde savait pour la fille de Mitterand, tout le monde savait pour DSK, tout le monde savait pour le compte de Cahuzac, tout le monde sait pour ce ministre chop par les flics au lit avec des enfants au Maroc mais personne ne le dnonce, tout le monde sait pour le compte suisse des Le Pen, etc...

C'est pas l'affaire Cahuzac le problme, le problme c'est que le voile qui recouvrait tous ces petits secrets a t soulev et qu'on nous a laiss entrevoir un monde avec des connexions inattendues entre des gens de bords opposs qui nous semblent entretenir des rapports diffrents selon que les micros et les camras sont allums ou ferms. 

Dans le catch professionnel, le kayfabe dsigne le fait de donner l'illusion que les combats de catch ne sont pas arrangs. Et ben, l, le quidam s'est rendu compte qu'on est en plein kayfabe et que la classe politique se fout de nous. Je rpte, le problme n'est pas juste Cahuzac et son compte en Suisse.

Il faut savoir que dans d'autres pays, ce genre de petit secret inavouable vous disqualifie automatiquement de faire de la politique parce que ce genre de faute vous met dans la main des matres chanteurs et des lobbyistes qui vous menacent en change de faveurs politiques. Un mec qui a une casserole, a se vire automatiquement... pas en France. En France, on dzingue  le juge ou on met en oeuvre des moyens extraordinaires pour filer l'argent du contribuable  un type qui sait des choses.

Alors le gouvernement devait-il intervenir? Je pense qu'ils ont bien fait de laisser faire la justice, pour une fois qu'on a un gouvernement qui - semble-t-il - n'entrave pas le cours de la justice... Mais il est vrai que l'affaire a gonfl jusqu' dclencher une norme crise de confiance.

Alors oui, il faut des mesures fortes. Personnellement, je suis en faveur de mesure qui rapprocheraient la vie politique de celle des scandinaves. C'est d'ailleurs ainsi que j'avais interprt le ct "normal" de Hollande pendant la campagne prsidentielle.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est pas l'affaire Cahuzac le problme, le problme c'est que le voile qui recouvrait tous ces petits secrets a t soulev et qu'on nous a laiss entrevoir un monde avec des connexions inattendues entre des gens de bords opposs qui nous semblent entretenir des rapports diffrents selon que les micros et les camras sont allums ou ferms. 
> ..
> Il faut savoir que dans d'autres pays, ce genre de petit secret inavouable vous disqualifie automatiquement de faire de la politique parce que ce genre de faute vous met dans la main des matres chanteurs et des lobbyistes qui vous menacent en change de faveurs politiques.Un mec qui a une casserole, a se vire automatiquement... pas en France. En France, on dzingue  le juge ou on met en oeuvre des moyens extraordinaires pour filer l'argent du contribuable  un type qui sait des choses.
> ..
> Alors oui, il faut des mesures fortes. Personnellement, je suis en faveur de mesure qui rapprocheraient la vie politique de celle des scandinaves. 
> ..
> C'est d'ailleurs ainsi que j'avais interprt le ct "normal" de Hollande pendant la campagne prsidentielle.


 ::ccool:: 

D'accord sur presque tout ..  ::): 

Sauf la fin.. Le ct "normal" m'est toujours apparu comme une hypocrisie de premire classe (_c'tait d'ailleurs pour a que j'avais lanc ce thread_)... qui rentrait parfaitement dans le cadre du "_tout sauf Sarko_", sans dfinir quoi que ce soit d'autre...

Et d'ailleurs, quand on l'entend dire "_je ne tolrerai pas_", on voit bien (ou on entend bien) qu'il n'a pas la force ni de paroles ni de conviction que l'on aurait pu attendre d'un chef..

Alors que le slogan du "_Moi prsident_" tait tellement visible que c'tait un slogan que je ne sais pas comment vous avez pu gober a...


PS: quant au tout dbut ("_qu'on nous a laiss entrevoir un monde avec des connexions inattendues entre des gens de bords opposs_") , je pense que c'est principalement d au matraquage/ la division idologique dont les Franais sont imbibs... De la mme manire que "_la religion est l'opium du peuple_", "_l'idologiie est l'opium du peuple_".. Il est bien vident que des collgues qui se ctoient tous les jours pendant des annes vont se parler et s'apprcier - ou non - quelles que soient leurs opinions.... Il n'y a que les "abrutis par l'idologie" qui peuvent penser que quand on est de gauche on ne parle pas  un mec de droite ou rciproquement.... et qu'un mec du bord oppos est forcment c.n ou est contre la Rpublique ou a de mauvaises ides tout le temps ou...

----------


## gangsoleil

Salut,

Sans vouloir faire deriver le debat, je me pose une question par rapport aux annonces d'hier sur les paradis fiscaux, et notamment ceux en Europe : nos politiciens citent toujours le Luxembourg et l'Autriche, mais jamais Monaco et San Marin, ni les iles anglo-normandes et d'autres que j'oublie (Gibraltar peut-etre, je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il est d'Andorre, ....).

Est-ce moi qui suit (completement) a cote de la plaque, ou bien est-ce qu'une partie de ces paradis fiscaux font bien partie de l'Europe, et sont notoirement connus comme tels, a defaut d'etre reconnu par nos politiciens ?
Et dans le cas de Monaco au moins, il me semble que le gouvernement francais a tout a fait le pouvoir suffisant pour agir non ?

Merci de m'eclairer sur ce point  ::):

----------


## r0d

> Mais est-ce que l'norme crise de confiance est un problme gouvernemental only? 
> 
> Est-ce que ce n'est pas *l'accumulation des scandales* et la raction des mdias et politiques qui se permettent - aprs coup - de reconnatre qu'ils savaient; selon les accusations lances par les politiques de tout bords (et j'insiste sur tous bords) et par les mdias, tout le monde savait pour la fille de Mitterand, tout le monde savait pour DSK, tout le monde savait pour le compte de Cahuzac, tout le monde sait pour ce ministre chop par les flics au lit avec des enfants au Maroc mais personne ne le dnonce, tout le monde sait pour le compte suisse des Le Pen, etc...
> 
> C'est pas l'affaire Cahuzac le problme, le problme c'est que le voile qui recouvrait tous ces petits secrets a t soulev et qu'on nous a laiss entrevoir un monde avec des connexions inattendues entre des gens de bords opposs qui nous semblent entretenir des rapports diffrents selon que les micros et les camras sont allums ou ferms. 
> 
> Dans le catch professionnel, le kayfabe dsigne le fait de donner l'illusion que les combats de catch ne sont pas arrangs. Et ben, l, le quidam s'est rendu compte qu'on est en plein kayfabe et que la classe politique se fout de nous. Je rpte, le problme n'est pas juste Cahuzac et son compte en Suisse.
> 
> Il faut savoir que dans d'autres pays, ce genre de petit secret inavouable vous disqualifie automatiquement de faire de la politique parce que ce genre de faute vous met dans la main des matres chanteurs et des lobbyistes qui vous menacent en change de faveurs politiques. Un mec qui a une casserole, a se vire automatiquement... pas en France. En France, on dzingue  le juge ou on met en oeuvre des moyens extraordinaires pour filer l'argent du contribuable  un type qui sait des choses.
> ...


Ce message fait du bien, merci. Une goutte d'espoir dans cette ambiance pessimiste  ::): 

En effet, Hollande a l une bonne occasion de faire quelque chose de vraiment important. Lopportunisme en politique n'est pas forcment mauvais. Un phrase de V. Hugo il me semble: "Rien n'est plus fort qu'une ide dont l'heure est venue".

Mais tu comprendras que nous sommes en droit d'tre perplexe...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Sans vouloir faire deriver le debat, je me pose une question par rapport aux annonces d'hier sur les paradis fiscaux, et notamment ceux en Europe : nos politiciens citent toujours le Luxembourg et l'Autriche, mais jamais Monaco et San Marin, ni les iles anglo-normandes .


En effet; d'ailleurs le ministre Autrichien des finances a rpondu schement  Merkel de commencer  poser des questions au RU sur le statut des Iles anglo-normandes avant de s'occuper de l'Autriche, et il n'a pas vraiment tort.

Et aprs tout, les paradis fiscaux, c'est relatifs : si il y en a, c'est par comparaison aux enfers fiscaux  ::aie:: 




> et d'autres que j'oublie (Gibraltar peut-etre, je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il est d'Andorre, ....)


Andorre et Monaco ne sont plus considrs comme paradis fiscaux depuis 2010. 
De toute manire Monaco n'a jamais t un paradis fiscal pour les Franais ; pour tous les autres, oui, mais pas pour les Franais en raison d'une convention liant Monaco  la France depuis le dbut des annes 60 (en gros, De Gaulle avait impos que les rsidents mongasques de nationalit franaise soient imposs en France, ou alors il tablissait des contrles  la frontire, ce qui aurait asphyxi Monaco).

Gibraltar en revanche est dans la "liste grise" de l'OCDE.

En France, on pourrait commencer par balayer devant notre porte avec la Polynsie Franaise (pas d'IR, pas d'ISF, pas de droit de succession) et Wallis et Futuna.

----------


## Caro999

> Et dans le cas de Monaco au moins, il me semble que le gouvernement francais a tout a fait le pouvoir suffisant pour agir non ?


Un franais install  Monaco ne bnficie pas des mesures fiscales mongasques. C'est le droit fiscal franais qui est appliqu. Seuls les non-franais peuvent en bnficier. Accord franco-mongasque de longue date.

----------


## souviron34

> Merci de m'eclairer sur ce point


Il me semble que San Marin n'a rien comme choses financires spcifiques, en tous cas pour des "trangers". Ils sont extrmement fiers d'tre un cas  part et une vraie dmocratie depuis 7 sicles (_le prsident change tous les 6 mois et peut tre n'importe quel citoyen_), et bien que totalement isols au milieu de l'Italie avec laquelle ils ont des accords sur la monnaie, les timbres-postes etc, je ne crois pas (mais je ne sais pas rellement) si ils ont mme une banque (_par contre leur spcialit de Whisky  la pche est sensationnelle )_

----------


## gangsoleil

> En effet; d'ailleurs le ministre Autrichien des finances a rpondu schement  Merkel de commencer  poser des questions au RU sur le statut des Iles anglo-normandes avant de s'occuper de l'Autriche, et il n'a pas vraiment tort.


Merci de l'info, je ne savais pas.




> Andorre et Monaco ne sont plus considrs comme paradis fiscaux depuis 2010. 
> De toute manire Monaco n'a jamais t un paradis fiscal pour les Franais ; pour tous les autres, oui, mais pas pour les Franais en raison d'une convention liant Monaco  la France depuis le dbut des annes 60 (en gros, De Gaulle avait impos que les rsidents mongasques de nationalit franaise soient imposs en France, ou alors il tablissait des contrles  la frontire, ce qui aurait asphyxi Monaco).


Ok, donc Cahuzac ou d'autres n'auraient pas pu avoir de compte la bas. Neanmoins, lorsque F. Hollande parle de "supprimer les paradis fiscaux", il faut peut-etre commencer par balayer devant sa porte, meme si pour les locaux ce n'est pas un paradis....

----------


## souviron34

> Neanmoins, lorsque F. Hollande parle de "supprimer les paradis fiscaux", il faut peut-etre commencer par balayer devant sa porte, meme si pour les locaux ce n'est pas un paradis....


 :;):  m'tonnerait que a se fasse, a....

----------


## ManusDei

> Y en a qui disent qu'il pourrait prendre Bayrou...


Le militant Modem que je suis te dira pour que l'instant, au PS on nous dit "on ne discute de rien avant 2017" (sous entendu, "si vous avez plus d'lus on pourra discuter, en attendant vous avez pas d'lus vous servez  rien").

Donc j'en doute.

----------


## david06600

> Alors le gouvernement devait-il intervenir? Je pense qu'ils ont bien fait de laisser faire la justice, pour une fois qu'on a un gouvernement qui - semble-t-il - n'entrave pas le cours de la justice... Mais il est vrai que l'affaire a gonfl jusqu' dclencher une norme crise de confiance.


Cool on est sauv alors.  On a en donn un en pature et les autres peuvent continuer, chacun dans sa spcialit.
Aprs je critique pas, ton message est plein de bon sens, mais le quidam (et j'en suis un) va continuer de se faire enfiler sur toute la ligne.

----------


## Caro999

> Cool on est sauv alors.  On a en donn un en pature et les autres peuvent continuer, chacun dans sa spcialit.


O ai-je crit cel?

----------


## david06600

C'est bien calme...




> O ai-je crit cel?


Franchement ?  Non, srieusement j'ai la flemme.  Mais si tu y tiens vraiment tu peux t'adresser  r0d, c'est l'analyseur smentique du site.  Un peu bugg, il sort souvent des mots comme Mlenchon, extrme gauche, besancenot, suite  son analyse, mais la c'est simple donc a devrait aller.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Moi, ce qui me surprend, de votre part, pas de celle des mdias ou des politiques, c'est l'importance que vous donnez  cette histoire (je ne dis mme pas "affaire") qui finalement est banale.

Un mec, qui a du fric, en planquer dans des paradis fiscaux (bien avant que Sarko apprenne leur existence en 2008), et puis  fait de la politique (aprs tout, c'est ce pourquoi il est employ) en mentant  tout va et jurant  qui veut le croire qu'il est victime de la presse. 
Le seul fait un peu tonnant, c'est que, se faisant prendre, il avoue ! Normalement, il aurait du dsavou les juges, cri  l'injustice, se dresser en victime d'une vengeance quelconque. 

Pour le reste, je dirais : "Circulez, y a rien  voir !". On est bien en France, en 2013, et les politiques font de la politique comme  l'poque du Gnral !  ::aie:: 

Pour ce qui est du remaniement, je dirais qu'il a eu lieu quand Cahuzac a dmissionn. Pourquoi en refaire un aprs qu'il est avou ? a change quoi qu'il est avou ? 

Moi, ce qui m'a la plus choqu (enfin choqu mais pas surpris de la part des intresss) c'est d'apprendre qu'en 2010 ou  2011, Copp et Jacob on fait pass un dcret ou un amendement qui permettait damnistier les fraudeurs... Et a vient critiquer le gouvernement. Allez, Marine, tu y es presque. Courage.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Un mec


Le probleme est la : c'est pas "un mec" qui planque du fric a droite ou a gauche, c'est le monsieur propre du gouvernement, celui qui est en charge de lutter contre la fraude fiscale, et dont les competences sont reconnues (avant affaire) par la droite comme par la gauche.

Ah oui, et puis tu oublies un peu vite qu'avant d'avouer, il a tres lourdement nie, disant qu'il n'avait rien a cacher ni rien, qu'on pouvait aller regarder, personne ne verrait rien, etc...

Donc non, c'est pas l'histoire d'un mec qui fait un virement.

Apres, si tu rajoutes ca a ce qu'ecrit tres justement caro999, bah ca fait pouf.

----------


## dragonno

> Moi, ce qui me surprend, de votre part, pas de celle des mdias ou des politiques, c'est l'importance que vous donnez  cette histoire (je ne dis mme pas "affaire") qui finalement est banale.


L'importance vient du fait que c'tait le ministre cens combattre a et nous rationner cot finances.

----------


## Invit

> Mais est-ce que l'norme crise de confiance est un problme gouvernemental only?


A mon avis, oui. 

Des ministres (mme des finances) qui doivent dmissionner parce qu'on les prend en flagrant dlit, ce n'est pas nouveau. Les Franais qui pensent que les politiques sont corrompus et vivent dans une bulle, coups des ralits, c'est assez banal. Je rejoins Jon Shannow quand il dit que cette affaire n'a rien d'important dans l'absolu. 

L o ca pose un problme, c'est qu'on est  un moment ou le moral des francais est au plus bas, o l'image du gouvernement est catastrophique, o le gouvernement va devoir demander des efforts, et o il serait bon qu'on ait un peu de confiance, pour essayer d'avoir un peu de croissance... 

Ca tient aussi  la faon dont le gouvernement nous a vendu sa politique. Il s'agissait de justice, d'effort partag, de demander  ceux qui avaient plus. Il s'agissait aussi de tourner la page d'un pouvoir corrompu, et de politiciens qui mprisaient le peuple.

C'est ce qui en fait un problme gouvernemental (et prsidentiel), et qui explique pourquoi nos ministres courent depuis une semaine comme un poulet sans tte, et pourquoi l'absence caractristique du premier d'entre eux se fait douloureusement sentir. (Et non, le prsident ne compense pas : en intervenant quasi quotidiennement sur l'actualit, il se met  ressembler  son prdcesseur, ce qui n'aide pas)




> Alors oui, il faut des mesures fortes. Personnellement, je suis en faveur de mesure qui rapprocheraient la vie politique de celle des scandinaves. C'est d'ailleurs ainsi que j'avais interprt le ct "normal" de Hollande pendant la campagne prsidentielle.


Je n'y crois pas du tout. On n'a pas la culture protestante, avec la relation au travail et  l'argent qui vont avec. 

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En effet; d'ailleurs le ministre Autrichien des finances a rpondu schement  Merkel de commencer  poser des questions au RU sur le statut des Iles anglo-normandes avant de s'occuper de l'Autriche, et il n'a pas vraiment tort.


En mme temps, d'un point de vue Europen, les les de la Manche ne font pas partie de l'EU, donc ce serait plutot  Bruxelles de les jecter de l'union douanire dont elles ne font partie que par tolrance.

Parce que sinon, bien que le gouvernement Britannique ai les moyens de faire ce qu'il veut, il n'en a pas le droitni en termes de droit domestiques, ni en termes de droit Europen d'ailleurs.

Bon, je ne vais pas dire que Londres tait toujours de bonne foi sur le dossier, mais comme les autres pays majeurs avait chacun "leur" paradis fiscal (o les gouvernants mettaient leurs comptes, donc) ils ont ferm les yeux et maintenant Bruxelles s'est pig sur ce dossier comme sur les autres.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Je n'y crois pas du tout. On n'a pas la culture protestante, avec la relation au travail et  l'argent qui vont avec


Neanmoins, de plus en plus de gens expriment cette volonte de transparence... qui d'ailleurs n'existe pas que chez les protestants, puisque les anglais fonctionnent egalement sur ce principe, que les americains egalement (meme si c'est mis en place differemment), ...

----------


## Invit

> Neanmoins, de plus en plus de gens expriment cette volonte de transparence... qui d'ailleurs n'existe pas que chez les protestants, puisque les anglais fonctionnent egalement sur ce principe, que les americains egalement (meme si c'est mis en place differemment), ...


Les anglais et les amricains, c'est un peu la culture protestante, m'sieur... la plupart des exemples de l'Ethique protestante et l'esprit du capitalisme de Weber sont anglais et amricains, d'ailleurs.

Tout le monde veut la transparence, ou plutt, personne ne veut l'opacit, c'est la langue de coton  son meilleur. Le problme, c'est la faon dont cette transparence se traduit dans l'opinion. Il y a dans les pays anglo saxons (d'thique protestante) un respect social de l'argent. Aux USA, si tu es riche, c'est parce que tu as apport  la socit, c'est positif. En France, c'est probablement parce que tu as exploit des travailleurs, et que tu as vol le peuple. 

En gnral, en France, on vite de parler d'argent, ou de dire ses revenus, parce que ca cre, presque invariablement des jalousies, des rancoeurs et des soucis. C'est vrai dans l'entreprise, entre amis, dans les familles, parfois mme, pourquoi alors l'exiger des politiques, et esprer que ca se passe bien?

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Les Franais qui pensent que les politiques sont corrompus et vivent dans une bulle, coups des ralits, c'est assez banal.


Hier j'ai entendu une dclaration de Claude Bartolone  la tl, il disait que la transparence et la dclaration du patrimoine des lus allait conduire  une suspiion gnralise des lus. J'hsite encore entre tre blas, dpit, ou me taper la tte contre le mur.

----------


## gangsoleil

> En gnral, en France, on vite de parler d'argent, ou de dire ses revenus, parce que ca cre, presque invariablement des jalousies, des rancoeurs et des soucis. C'est vrai dans l'entreprise, entre amis, dans les familles, parfois mme, pourquoi alors l'exiger des politiques, et esprer que ca se passe bien?


Parce qu'on peut esperer que les mentalites evoluent.

Les politiciens entretiennent depuis tres longtemps ces jalousies et ces rancoeurs, et l'accompagnent d'une bonne dose d'opacite. Je ne trouve pas que ce soit un bon systeme.

Apres, je precise tout de meme que je trouve que ce qui est en train de se passer ("Moi, j'ai 253,42 euro sur un livret A, et une voiture bleue metallisee achetee d'occasion en deuxieme main a 42345 Km environ") est completement ridicule, et n'est pas plus souhaitable.

----------


## GPPro

> Neanmoins, de plus en plus de gens expriment cette volonte de transparence... qui d'ailleurs n'existe pas que chez les protestants, puisque les anglais fonctionnent egalement sur ce principe, que les americains egalement (meme si c'est mis en place differemment), ...


Que veut dire le P De WASP dj ?

----------


## r0d

> En gnral, en France, on vite de parler d'argent, ou de dire ses revenus, parce que ca cre, presque invariablement des jalousies, des rancoeurs et des soucis.


Je te laisse ton interprtation du pourquoi, mais c'est un fait, effectivement. Et c'est encore pire en Espagne.




> C'est vrai dans l'entreprise


En effet, d'ailleurs c'tait un de mes combats quand j'tais syndicaliste ( l'poque o je mangeais des petits chats et j'ventrais des femmes enceintes): la transparence des salaires des salaris nous aurait permis de lutter contre certaines formes d'hypocrisies de la direction. Et de faon gnrale, je pense que plus de transparence sur les salaires serait profitable aux salaris (dans l'hypothse o les salaris seraient suffisamment unis pour que la jalousie se transforme en revendication).




> pourquoi alors l'exiger des politiques, et esprer que ca se passe bien?


Ma foi, beaucoup de franais ont une vision de la politique comme "on donne les pouvoirs  une tre hors du commun qui va rgler les problmes mieux que nous ne saurions le faire". Alors ils attendent que les politiciens donnent l'exemple. Et l encore, si a part d'en haut, alors a pourrait marcher.

----------


## Invit

> Hier j'ai entendu une dclaration de Claude Bartolone  la tl, il disait que la transparence et la dclaration du patrimoine des lus allait conduire  une suspiion gnralise des lus. J'hsite encore entre tre blas, dpit, ou me taper la tte contre le mur.


Je suis plutt d'accord avec Bartolone. En fait, je ne vois pas en quoi le *patrimoine* d'un lu, acquis par hritage, ou du fait de sa carrire prcdente, regarde les lecteurs, et doit tre publi. Je ne vois pas non plus en quoi le fait de publier ce patrimoine moralisera quoi que ce soit. 

Ce qui mriterait d'tre rform, en revanche, ce sont les *revenus* des lus. Est il vraiment raisonnable qu'un ministre gagne 9000 nets, qu'il peut arrondir  12, et auxquels s'ajoutent beaucoup de menus avantages? Et que dire des dputs, qui peuvent passer le 20 000 allgrement? Dans le priv, ce sont des salaires TRES levs.

Mais je crois qu'on se trompe de cible, ou plus prcisment, qu'on est en plein enfumage. Le problme de la moralisation des politiques, c'est aussi celui de la moralisation de la socit. Tant qu'une large partie de la population considrera que frauder (le fisc, l'urssaf, ou la ratp) c'est admissible, et qu'arnaquer est une preuve d'intelligence, aucune moralisation ne sera possible.

Parce que bon, on s'indigne du compte en suisse de Cahuzac, mais la nounou, ou le plombier, c'est du black, et puis on va quand mme pas payer dans le mtro, et puis on gruge un peu le fisc... 

Si on veut moraliser, il faut que l'exemple vienne des lus, mais aussi d'une part importante de la population. On en est loin, et on ne s'en rapproche pas...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> En gnral, en France, on vite de parler d'argent, ou de dire ses revenus, parce que ca cre, presque invariablement des jalousies, des rancoeurs et des soucis. C'est vrai dans l'entreprise, entre amis, dans les familles, parfois mme, pourquoi alors l'exiger des politiques, et esprer que ca se passe bien?
> 
> Francois


Et c'est un vrai problme. De la transparence sur ces choses assainirait pas mal la socit franaise - et je ne prche pas que la bonne parole pour rien, j'ai sur ce fil mme dvoil mes revenus et certaines de ms dpenses, avant mme que ce soit  la mode ! Et si les lus montraient rellement l'exemple pour une fois ?
Et je suis d'accord avec gangsoleil, les dclarations du type "j'ai 3000 euros sur un compte courant et rien d'autre en liquidits" aprs avoir t ministre pendant 5ans (pour ne parler que de la partie visible de ses activits) est du pur foutage de gueule. Je citais Wauquiez l, mais c'est valable pour certains politicards de gauche galement.

----------


## ManusDei

> la transparence des salaires des salaris nous aurait permis de lutter contre certaines formes d'hypocrisies de la direction. Et de faon gnrale, je pense que plus de transparence sur les salaires serait profitable aux salaris (dans l'hypothse o les salaris seraient suffisamment unis pour que la jalousie se transforme en revendication).


J'ai l'impression que c'est quelque chose qui vient au fur et  mesure de la carrire. J'ai essay de discuter salaire avec mes collgues (j'en pense la mme chose que toi, et je pense aussi que a peut viter le pitre qui veut 40k avec 1 an d'exprience), ceux qui ont plus de 5 ans de carrire vitent pas mal le sujet, l o les dbutants en parlent volontiers (de mme pour les augmentations).

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis plutt d'accord avec Bartolone. En fait, je ne vois pas en quoi le *patrimoine* d'un lu, acquis par hritage, ou du fait de sa carrire prcdente, regarde les lecteurs, et doit tre publi. Je ne vois pas non plus en quoi le fait de publier ce patrimoine moralisera quoi que ce soit. 
> 
> Ce qui mriterait d'tre rform, en revanche, ce sont les *revenus* des lus. Est il vraiment raisonnable qu'un ministre gagne 9000 nets, qu'il peut arrondir  12, et auxquels s'ajoutent beaucoup de menus avantages? Et que dire des dputs, qui peuvent passer le 20 000 allgrement? Dans le priv, ce sont des salaires TRES levs.
> 
> Mais je crois qu'on se trompe de cible, ou plus prcisment, qu'on est en plein enfumage. Le problme de la moralisation des politiques, c'est aussi celui de la moralisation de la socit. Tant qu'une large partie de la population considrera que frauder (le fisc, l'urssaf, ou la ratp) c'est admissible, et qu'arnaquer est une preuve d'intelligence, aucune moralisation ne sera possible.
> 
> Parce que bon, on s'indigne du compte en suisse de Cahuzac, mais la nounou, ou le plombier, c'est du black, et puis on va quand mme pas payer dans le mtro, et puis on gruge un peu le fisc... 
> 
> Si on veut moraliser, il faut que l'exemple vienne des lus, mais aussi d'une part importante de la population. On en est loin, et on ne s'en rapproche pas...
> ...


C'est comme le passeport biologique, ce qui est intressant ce n'est pas  un temps t, mais l'volution.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je suis plutt d'accord avec Bartolone. En fait, je ne vois pas en quoi le *patrimoine* d'un lu, acquis par hritage, ou du fait de sa carrire prcdente, regarde les lecteurs, et doit tre publi. Je ne vois pas non plus en quoi le fait de publier ce patrimoine moralisera quoi que ce soit.


Le patrimoine a une importance parce qu'il permet de montrer la progression de celui ci.
Il est en effet assez simple de comparer une augmentation logique(hritage, salaires, inflation, ...) avec le patrimoine en fin de mandat.

Par exemple, une manire de cacher des avantages reste bien souvent de faire payer des travaux personnels par d'autres personnes. (une extension par exemple). Mais galement de se faire acheter son appartement 300 000 euros alors qu'il n'en vaut que 200 000.

Mais la dclaration n'a de sens que si elle est effectue en dbut et fin de mandat, et si elle est tudie.

L'avantage en plus, c'est que cette dclaration est une base juridique qui permet d'accuser les lus simplement si ils se "trompent" sur leur patrimoine pour cacher certaines choses.



> Ce qui mriterait d'tre rform, en revanche, ce sont les *revenus* des lus. Est il vraiment raisonnable qu'un ministre gagne 9000 nets, qu'il peut arrondir  12, et auxquels s'ajoutent beaucoup de menus avantages? Et que dire des dputs, qui peuvent passer le 20 000 allgrement? Dans le priv, ce sont des salaires TRES levs.


Je n'ai jamais t choqu par les salaires. Si on les compare a des salaires de poste quivalent dans le priv, ils sont dailleur bien infrieur.



> Mais je crois qu'on se trompe de cible, ou plus prcisment, qu'on est en plein enfumage. Le problme de la moralisation des politiques, c'est aussi celui de la moralisation de la socit. Tant qu'une large partie de la population considrera que frauder (le fisc, l'urssaf, ou la ratp) c'est admissible, et qu'arnaquer est une preuve d'intelligence, aucune moralisation ne sera possible.
> 
> Parce que bon, on s'indigne du compte en suisse de Cahuzac, mais la nounou, ou le plombier, c'est du black, et puis on va quand mme pas payer dans le mtro, et puis on gruge un peu le fisc...


Ca c'est plus proche de la ralit. L'arnaquage gnral que l'on reproche a la grce est aussi bien prsent en France. En gnral surtout dans la partie au sud de la ligne bordeaux Grenoble(sans inclure ces deux villes).

Mais encore une fois, l'opacit du systme aide les gens a frauder, ou a prtendre que c'est de bonne fois.
Moi mme je suis sur que mes dclarations dimpts n'ont pas toujours t nickel, parce que la dernire a demand 6 mois a un comptable, et 3 services des impts mobiliss dessus... Comme personne n'est d'accord un an aprs, je ne pense pas que je sois dans le cadre de la loi(certaines se contredisent)

C'est surement une situation exceptionnelle, mais j'avais galement t choqu lors de 2 activits : 
 - tenter d'avoir des salaris dans une association
 - ouvrir une boite pour quelques jours. (EI)

Dans les 2 cas, pour une activit de quelques heures a quelques jours, j'ai utiliss deux ou fois plus de temps que l'activit elle mme pour faire la paperasse et aller voir les diffrents services.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis plutt d'accord avec Bartolone.


En fait ce qui m'a sidr dans son intervention c'est qu'il a parl de la suspiion gnralise des lus comme si a n'tait pas dj le cas.

Tu as une interview de Riester sur la transparence du patrimoine qui correspond bien  ce que je pense du sujet (Riester je l'aime bien de manire gnrale, d'ailleurs).
http://www.rue89.com/2013/04/10/fran...comment-241319




> C'est surement une situation exceptionnelle, mais j'avais galement t choqu lors de 2 activits : 
>  - tenter d'avoir des salaris dans une association


Ca se justifie pour certaines associations. A partir d'une certaine taille, d'un certain budget, tu ne peux pas compter uniquement sur des bnvoles pour grer les comptes. Quand une asso traite des millions d'euros (Vaincre la Mucoviscidose) possde en propre des appartements (Le Refuge), ou a ouvert un numro d'appel gratuit (SOS Homophobie), tu dois assurer une gestion bton et une prsence minimale ou tu auras des problmes. J'ai l'exemple d'une section locale du Secours Populaire, dont le trsorier (bnvole)  dtourn 20 000, et avait dj t condamn prcdemment pour des faits du mme genre. Ce qui aurait t plus difficile dans les deux autres assos cits au dessus, car leurs comptes sont contrls de plus prs, ainsi que les antcdents de ceux qui ont accs au chquier.

----------


## Invit

> ceux qui ont plus de 5 ans de carrire vitent pas mal le sujet, l o les dbutants en parlent volontiers


Je crois qu'on a tous vcu a. En fait, tant qu'on est dans un groupe homogne, avec des salaires homognes, tout va bien. Ds qu'on commence  mlanger des postes diffrents, des carrires diffrentes, des diplomes diffrents, des ages diffrents, ca devient difficile.

C'est pareil hors entreprise, d'ailleurs. Il est assez facile de parler d'argent avec quelqu'un de ton age et de ton milieu, ayant  peu prs les mmes revenus et le mme patrimoine que toi. Avec tout autre, on vite, et ce n'est pas un hasard.




> Le patrimoine a une importance parce qu'il permet de montrer la progression de celui ci.


La progression du patrimoine, ce sont les revenus, non? N'est ce pas sur cette transparence des revenus qu'il faudrait jouer?

Le problme, c'est que tout est fait pour que cette transparence soit difficile  valuer. Ce n'est pas propre aux politiques, d'ailleurs. Regarde par exemple le nombre de revenus complmentaires qu'on peut tirer d'un statut, d'une politique de remboursement de frais, ou d'avantages professionnels. Quand on peu avoir une voiture de fonction, manger au restau  l'oeil tous les midi, bnficier d'un intressement, ou d'un prt  taux zro quand on achte sa maison, ou tout cela, ou rien de cela, ou autre chose, la transparence est difficile  faire. 

Pour nos lus, c'est pire...





> En fait ce qui m'a sidr dans son intervention c'est qu'il a parl de la suspiion gnralise des lus comme si a n'tait pas dj le cas.
> 
> Tu as une interview de Riester sur la transparence du patrimoine qui correspond bien  ce que je pense du sujet (Riester je l'aime bien de manire gnrale, d'ailleurs).


Je suis compltement d'accord avec Riester, merci pour le lien. 

Suspicion gnralise, je crois que tu exagres. Le maire d'une petite commune, le conseiller gnral 'lambda' ne sont pas spcialement souponns.

En fait, le problme est en fait trs concentr autour des postes " gros revenu", ministres, dputs, snateurs, et maires de grandes villes, et ce qui agace c'est moins l'ide qu'ils sont tous pourris (je ne crois pas qu'on le pense), que l'image "bande de copains" qu'ils donnent d'eux mme. 

"DSK, c'est un ami, alors vous pensez."
"Cahuzac, je le connais bien, alors vous pensez."
"Cahuzac, une homme seul, les autres c'est des amis, et je les connais bien, alors vous pensez..."

Francois

----------


## r0d

Concernant les revenus, moi je ne suis pas contre que des ministres gagnent bien leur vie, car:
1. c'est une bonne faon de lutter contre la corruption.
2. c'est un poste  responsabilit, qui mrite un bon salaire

En revanche, et en contrepartie, ce qu'il faut c'est que:
A. Il y ait effectivement transparence sur les finances des lus, car
  1. Ces gens-l manipulent notre argent, il me parait donc prfrable que nous en sachions le plus possible.
  2. Les lus de la rpubliques sont des postes publics. Un lu est quelqu'un qui se met au service de la rpublique, son poste, sa charge, est un rouage de l'organisation du pays qui doit tre entirement transparent.
  3. Cela dcouragerait bon nombre de voyous qui font de la politique par pur intrt financier.
B. L'lu soit responsable dans les faits (et pas que dans la thorie)*. C'est  dire que lorsqu'un lu fait une connerie, il soit rellement punis.


* et ce serait bien si c'tait galement le cas pour les chefs d'entreprises, mais c'est un autre dbat.

----------


## ManusDei

> Suspicion gnralise, je crois que tu exagres. Le maire d'une petite commune, le conseiller gnral 'lambda' ne sont pas spcialement souponns.


http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...politiques.php
Ben, pas sr. Quand je vois le doute et la raction d'une partie de mes amis quand j'annonce que j'ai l'intention d'tre lu, je doute beaucoup de ce que tu dis.

----------


## Invit

> Ben, pas sr. Quand je vois le doute et la raction d'une partie de mes amis quand j'annonce que j'ai l'intention d'tre lu, je doute beaucoup de ce que tu dis.


J'ai l'impression que l'image de l'lu local, non professionnel, qui se dmne sur son temps libre pour faire avancer la commune, reste bonne. 

En revanche, celle des politiciens professionnels, sortis de science po, passs par les appareils des partis, et le militantisme, puis porte parole de machin, puis lus au suffrage indirect,  puis nomms ministres, avant d'tre parachuts dans une circonscription imperdable est abominable. (Et c'est bien le problme de ce gouvernement, compos exclusivement de pros de la politique...)

L o ca se complique, c'est quand les lus locaux, pour se donner de l'importance, commencent  singer les professionnels, ou quand les pros, pour viter les risques, se font lire dans de petites communes, qu'ils se mettent  "duquer". 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Concernant les revenus, moi je ne suis pas contre que des ministres gagnent bien leur vie, car:
> 1. c'est une bonne faon de lutter contre la corruption.
> 2. c'est un poste  responsabilit, qui mrite un bon salaire


D'accord mais dans ce cas-l : 
- non cumul des mandats : plus de dputs-maires, snateurs-maires, conseiller rgional-je sais pas quoi
- non cumul des fonctions : plus de dputs-avocats/mdecins/fonctionnaires voire haut fonctionnaires. T'as pas le droit d'avoir un deuxime boulot quand tu es fonctionnaire, je ne vois pas pourquoi a serait pas pareil quand tu es lu. 
- pas plus de deux mandats lectifs identiques (successifs ou non, sinon tu peux faire comme Poutine). Je serais limite pour un seul mandat de chaque sorte. Du coup pour ceux qui bossaient avant, tu peux instaurer un truc comme le cong parental, o ton boulot t'attend  ton retour. Vu qu'ils sont pour la plupart profession librale ou fonctionnaire, c'est pas trop compliqu  mettre en place.

----------


## dragonno

Je pense qu'il faut raison garder et nos lus ne la gardent jamais.
A l'assemble, il s'engueulent comme des enrags, et en politique ils ragissent sans mesures, la majorit d'entre-eux.

Pour le cas des biens dclars, je ne pense pas que ce soit utile de dclarer sa petite voiture ou des trucs aussi personnels mais plutt les comptes et les biens qu'ils possdent  l'tranger.
Comme l'ont dit certains, un relev entre le dbut de leur mandat et la fin de celui-ci serait utile pour voir les magouilles, mme sils trouveront toujours un moyen d'avoir de l'argent au black ou en passant par un ami.

EDIT :
Quand on est un lu, on compte sur nos lecteurs pour continuer  garder notre travail et notre train de vie, tandis que si on a dj un travail  cot, on tiens peut-tre moins compte des lecteurs, a dpend de la mentalit du personnage en fait.

----------


## gangsoleil

Est-ce qu'une autre maniere de limiter le manque de confiance ne serait pas de limiter le nombre d'elu ? (je sais, je ne vais pas me faire des copains, mais je continue)

Il y a une comparaison France/USA qui tournait il n'y a pas longtemps, et qui montrait bien la difference (mais qui ne tient compte que des deputes et senateurs, et uniquement du point de vue federal pour les USA).
En gros, a rapport de population equivalent, la France devrait avoir 17 senateurs et 70 deputes environ (contre 350 et 577 actuellement).

Les chiffres de 2010 ou 2011 donnent un elu pour 110 habitants en gros.... Alors oui, il est necessaire d'avoir un parlement et des structures plus locales, mais 1,1% d'elus, je trouve ca vraiment trop, beaucoup trop...
A quoi servent-ils tous ? Ne serait-ce pas un debut que de supprimer une grosse partie de ces postes, ce qui enleverait de l'opacite a nos institutions ?

----------


## Invit

> en gros.... Alors oui, il est necessaire d'avoir un parlement et des structures plus locales, mais 1,1% d'elus, je trouve ca vraiment trop, beaucoup trop...


Tout le monde est d'accord, sauf que...

- quand on fait en Alsace un rfrendum pour supprimer un dpartement, le bon peuple vote contre
- quand on propose de supprimer le dpartement, le Snat vote contre, et on enterre la rforme au changement de majorit suivant
- quand on fait voluer les circonscriptions, en en divisant le nombre par deux, c'est pour avoir DEUX lus par circonscriptions (au nom de la parit), donc on veut bien baisser le nombre de postes... du moment qu'on conserve le mme nombre de places...
- quand on propose de renforcer le pouvoir des rgions, notamment en matire de transports, les maires de grandes villes (ah, pardon, on dit "mtropoles") s'ingnient  torpiller l'affaire
- quand on ferme un tribunal, un bureau de poste, une antenne de mairie, les habitants hurlent, mme si la nouvelle mairie se trouve  500 mtres plus loin
- chaque gouvernement se sent oblig, parce que c'est lectoralement rentable, de proposer "un acte de dcentralisation", donc un renforcement des pouvoirs locaux, avec les crations de postes (et les hausses d'impots locaux) qui vont avec

Bref, c'est une belle ide dont personne n'en veut, ni les lus, ni la population.

Francois

----------


## david06600

> Parce qu'on peut esperer que les mentalites evoluent.


J'ai l'impression que pour toi, voluer veut dire se baser sur le modle amricain, dont tu as l'air fan.  Ce qui est bien pour les amricains ou les anglo-saxons n'est pas forcment bien pour les Franais ou les autres europens.  Et puis de la transparence a serait quoi concrtement ?  On sait dj combien le prsident gagne,  peu prs combien les ministres gagnent, et moi je m'en fout de savoir combien mon voisin gagne.  Ce qui m'intresse par contre c'est de savoir ou va mon argent que je paye avec les taxes, au centimes prs ou encore mieux de pouvoir choisir prcisment  quoi il va servir.
Et pour la transparence des salaires il y a des grilles qui permettent d'avoir une bonne ide des salaires de ceux avec qui je travaille.  Je sais que la plupart des dveloppeurs, comme moi, avec le double de mon exprience, sont  environ 15k de plus que moi, que les nouveaux embauchs ingnieurs sont  environs 5k de plus que moi, et je sais que je mrite entre 5 et 10k de plus de salaire.  Je sais combien gagne la personne avec qui je travaille actuellement et quelle a t son augmentation cette anne.  Je me reconnais rarement dans la description que vous faites des Franais.

----------


## souviron34

> la transparence des salaires des salaris nous aurait permis de lutter contre certaines formes d'hypocrisies de la direction. Et de faon gnrale, je pense que plus de transparence sur les salaires serait profitable aux salaris (dans l'hypothse o les salaris seraient suffisamment unis pour que la jalousie se transforme en revendication).


Tout  fait d'accord (_mais je suis marqu par la mentalit protestante _ )  ::ccool:: 

J'tais d'ailleurs  l'poque POUR que tout le monde, y compris les cadres, pointent avec les pointeuses.. On m'a assez fait le reproche que "j'tais pas l aux bonnes heures" (_sous-entendu que je ne foutais rien_) alors que je bossais 18h/jour... Simplement en "dcal".. Et je suis certain de ne pas tre le seul... (_les cadres sont une invention franaise par le statut_)

Mais comme on l'a dit, notre fond de catholicisme dans lequel "_l'argent est sale_" sera extrmement difficile  liminer....

(_puisque "l'argent est sale", forcment celui qui en a "ne l'a pas eu honntement", et donc suscite d'une part l'opprobre, mais plus profondment l'envie et la jalousie_)

Et cela perptue les (vrais et faux) arguments sur les "fonctionnaires privilgis", les "nuls aux postes de chefs", les "riches" et les "pauvres", etc etc... (l'inclusion des primes d'ailleurs est  mon avis totalement ncessaire).


C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me fait doucement rigoler quand certains ici (ou ailleurs) se gaussent/s'offusquent des gens disant que la France est un pays catholique.. Ben si.... Si tu vis dans un pays  tendance protestante, la mentalit est entirement diffrente par rapport  l'argent, et donc le statut social et/ou l'esprit d'entreprise..






> Mais je crois qu'on se trompe de cible, ou plus prcisment, qu'on est en plein enfumage. Le problme de la moralisation des politiques, c'est aussi celui de la moralisation de la socit. Tant qu'une large partie de la population considrera que frauder (le fisc, l'urssaf, ou la ratp) c'est admissible, et qu'arnaquer est une preuve d'intelligence, aucune moralisation ne sera possible.
> 
> Parce que bon, on s'indigne du compte en suisse de Cahuzac, mais la nounou, ou le plombier, c'est du black, et puis on va quand mme pas payer dans le mtro, et puis on gruge un peu le fisc...


Tout  fait d'accord....





> J'ai l'impression que l'image de l'lu local, non professionnel, qui se dmne sur son temps libre pour faire avancer la commune, reste bonne.


Mme l..... 

Dans mon (tout petit) vlilage de 250 habitants, nous sommes _(une quinzaine de riverains_) en bisbille avec le maire, car il a autoris (_seul, nous sommes une commune sans POS ou PLU_) la cration d'un lotissement (le premier) sur un terrain.. Or il se trouve que un terrain qui lui appartient jouxte ce terrain... Et prendre donc de la valeur si le lotissement se fait, passant d'une terre agricole  un terrain  btir... Et son bras droit est dans le mme cas...

Un emprunt pour un station d'puration a t fait sans appels d'offres, parce que , c'est bien connu, le Crdit Agricole a des taux prfrentiels pour les agriculteurs et communes rurales (_sauf que d'autres conseillers municipaux ont trouv une banque qui aurait prt  1.5% de moins_).

Autant il se dmne effectivement sur son temps libre pour "le bien des autres", autant il est cependant tent de profiter - ainsi que ses copains - de sa situation....



 ::cry:: 
Maintenant, avez-vous vu qu'ils veulent supprimet le statut d'auto-entrepeneur sous le prtexte que "_il faut crer des entreprises qui embauchent_" ????  Si on voulait la confirmation qu'ils n'y comprennent rien, on l'a....  Entre se faire son propre boulot et faire une entreprise qui embauche des gens, il y a un monde.. de perspectives et de manire de penser... (_et de survie potentielle_).. 

En bref ils restent toujours avec les oeillres "_entrepise = gros qui embauche_"..

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par fcharton
> 
> Mais je crois qu'on se trompe de cible, ou plus prcisment, qu'on est en plein enfumage. Le problme de la moralisation des politiques, c'est aussi celui de la moralisation de la socit. Tant qu'une large partie de la population considrera que frauder (le fisc, l'urssaf, ou la ratp) c'est admissible, et qu'arnaquer est une preuve d'intelligence, aucune moralisation ne sera possible.
> 
> Parce que bon, on s'indigne du compte en suisse de Cahuzac, mais la nounou, ou le plombier, c'est du black, et puis on va quand mme pas payer dans le mtro, et puis on gruge un peu le fisc...
> 
> 
> Tout  fait d'accord....


Moui... c'est une faon de voir les choses. Yaka fokon. Une faon subtile de dire "c'est comme a on n'y peut rien". Les gens, vous savez comme ils sont...
Bien sr, c'est pas faux dans le fond. Mais concrtement, il est illusoire de penser que la mentalit de 60M de personne peut voluer comme a d'un coup spontanment. Il faut donc trouver des faons, des actions concrtes pour faire voluer ces mentalits, et c'est l que les politiques ont un rle primordial. Donc oui, changer les mentalits des gens, mais le plus efficace est de commencer par les politiques (et les lites en gnral, parce que les milliardaires qui se cassent en belgique  la moindre contratit, et qui reviennent la queue entre les jambes et la bouche en coeur quand a ne se passe pas comme prvu, c'est pas top non plus concernant l'impact sur les mentalits).




> Dans mon (tout petit) vlilage de 250 habitants[...]


Ben oui, c'est que je me tue  vous dire: quiconque a un bout de pouvoir sera tent d'en abuser. On y peut rien, c'est humain. Donc deux solutions: soit on fait en sorte que ceux qui ont du pouvoir ne puissent par en abuser (transparence, etc.), soit on supprime le pouvoir. La deuxime solution est de loin la plus simple et la plus efficace  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Maintenant, avez-vous vu qu'ils veulent supprimet le statut d'auto-entrepeneur sous le prtexte que "_il faut crer des entreprises qui embauchent_" ????  Si on voulait la confirmation qu'ils n'y comprennent rien, on l'a....  Entre se faire son propre boulot et faire une entreprise qui embauche des gens, il y a un monde.. de perspectives et de manire de penser... (_et de survie potentielle_)..


Ha merde. C'tait la seule chose que la droite avait fait de bien en 5 ans...

----------


## souviron34

> Ha merde. C'tait la seule chose que la droite avait fait de bien en 5 ans...


tout  fait - la seule vraie chose extrmement importante - qui donnait un espoir...

On revient sur le schma de pense de l'anne dernire, des narques, fonctionnaires, et bobos de gauche.. des 35h... et du modle des annes 50... 

On tape sur les riches, mais "une entreprise est forcment grosse" et "hors du statut de salari point de salut"..

Y z'ont vrament un trs trs trs gros problme d'analyse....

----------


## Invit

> Bien sr, c'est pas faux dans le fond. Mais concrtement, il est illusoire de penser que la mentalit de 60M de personne peut voluer comme a d'un coup spontanment. Il faut donc trouver des faons, des actions concrtes pour faire voluer ces mentalits, et c'est l que les politiques ont un rle primordial. Donc oui, changer les mentalits des gens, mais le plus efficace est de commencer par les politiques.


On est en dmocratie, les politiques dont on parle ont tous t lus. Cahuzac a t lu et rlu  Villeneuve, et d'ailleurs un sige de dput l'attend s'il veut le prendre. Gurini, lu et rlu, Kucheida, Jacques Mdecin, Bernard Tapie, lus aussi. 

C'est pareil pour les prsidents, Mitterrand, au pass un peu sulfureux, avec l'observatoire, les changements de camps, et t lu en 81, et triomphalement rlu en 88. Chirac, surnomm "super menteur", tait au second tour en 2002, mais pas Jospin, rput plus honnte. 

On peut moraliser tout ce qu'on veut, faire un exemple avec Cahuzac, tant qu'on continuera  lire des personnes condamnes, tant qu'on se dira qu'au fond frauder ce n'est pas si grave que de toutes faons tout le monde ment, et que le cynisme blas est une preuve d'intelligence, on aura les mmes difficults. 

En dmocratie, les politiciens portent *nos* valeurs. C't'agaant, la dmocratie...

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aux USA, si tu es riche, c'est parce que tu as apport  la socit, c'est positif.


Et c'est surement vrai.




> En France, c'est probablement parce que tu as exploit des travailleurs, et que tu as vol le peuple.


Et c'est surement vrai aussi.




> En gnral, en France, on vite de parler d'argent, ou de dire ses revenus, parce que ca cre, presque invariablement des jalousies, des rancoeurs et des soucis. C'est vrai dans l'entreprise, entre amis, dans les familles, parfois mme, pourquoi alors l'exiger des politiques, et esprer que ca se passe bien?


Cette mentalit a t trs soutenue par le patronat, car c'est lui qui en tire le plus d'avantage.




> Ce qui mriterait d'tre rform, en revanche, ce sont les *revenus* des lus. Est il vraiment raisonnable qu'un ministre gagne 9000 nets, qu'il peut arrondir  12, et auxquels s'ajoutent beaucoup de menus avantages? Et que dire des dputs, qui peuvent passer le 20 000 allgrement? Dans le priv, ce sont des salaires TRES levs.


Je suis pour que les politiques gagnent bien leur vie. Par contre, je suis d'accord qu'ils aient un salaire (connu de tous) et rien de plus. Tous ces "bonus", "avantages" c'est a qui pourrit la vie politique. Et bien videmment, il faut arrter avec le cumul de mandat.




> ais je crois qu'on se trompe de cible, ou plus prcisment, qu'on est en plein enfumage. Le problme de la moralisation des politiques, c'est aussi celui de la moralisation de la socit. Tant qu'une large partie de la population considrera que frauder (le fisc, l'urssaf, ou la ratp) c'est admissible, et qu'arnaquer est une preuve d'intelligence, aucune moralisation ne sera possible.


Je pense qu'il faut commencer par le haut, pour faire voluer les mentalits. Le temps qu'on aura le sentiment qu'en haut (comme dirait Raffarin), ils trichent, mentent et arnaquent, la majorit aura le sentiment qu'ils peuvent en faire autant.




> C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me fait doucement rigoler quand certains ici (ou ailleurs) se gaussent/s'offusquent des gens disant que la France est un pays catholique.. Ben si.... Si tu vis dans un pays  tendance protestante, la mentalit est entirement diffrente par rapport  l'argent, et donc le statut social et/ou l'esprit d'entreprise..


Comme je pense que tu me vises plus ou moins, je te rponds sur ce point. Je n'ai jamais ni que nous avions une histoire catholique, un pass et des pratiques venant de notre pass de nation catholique. Ce que je dis, c'est que ce n'est pas parce qu'on a un pass catholique, et que nombre de nos traditions, morales et pratiques nous viennent du catholicisme, qu'il ne faut pas voluer, et stagner dans nos pratiques poussireuses. 
Le dbat sur le mariage pour tous est un bel exemple de ce que l'archasme de notre culture catholique peut faire de pire. 

L'argument principal des opposants taient le bien tre des enfants. Il y a en ce moment le procs de la petite Marina (8 ans, torture et tue par ses parents). Il ne m'a pas sembl que ces parents soient homosexuels, si ?  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

Une question... combien de ces lus sont rmunrs ?

Parce que pour moi, la majorit d'entre eux sont prsent dans les conseils municipaux, et seuls le maire et les adjoints les plus importants reoivent quelque chose de substantiel. Les autres, c'est plus de l'ordre de laumne qu'autre chose.
Ma belle mre reoit 125 par mois... la belle affaire.

Avoir beaucoup d'lu ne me gne pas, je trouve mme cela plutt bien parce que ca montre que 1.1% de la population sintresse de prs a ce qu'il s'y passe, hors il n y a pas 1.1% de la population qui est politicienne de mtier.

Dailleur, je suis pour le non cumul des mandats stricts, ce qui entrainerait de facto une augmentation du nombre d'lus.

----------


## souviron34

> Comme je pense que tu me vises plus ou moins, je te rponds sur ce point.


Non, je ne te visais pas toi particulrement...

Simplement tous ceux qui confondent la tendance depuis 50 ans  un athisme individuel relatif avec la construction d'un Etat et les valeurs qu'il porte... La sparation de l'Eglise et de l'Etat et la laicit des institutions ne changent strictement rien au fond et  plus de 1200 ans d'Histoire.. et l'influence profonde de ces 12 sicles sur les mentalits, culture, et modes de pense..

Une des valeurs portes par notre histoire est celle de "l'argent sale", ce qui anne  la citation d'Attali dj cite 2 fois...  : en France il est scandaleux d'tre riche, et bien vu d'tre "assist" (la charit chrtienne), et donc on  maintient les pauvres dans leur condition, alors que dans les pays anglo-saxons il est scandaleux d'tre "pauvre" ou "assist". et on donne donc les moyens ventuels pour s'en sortir..

Ce qui a des retombes profondes sur la socit, la vision de l'argent, de l'entreprise, des rapports au sein d'une entreprise...

Ta remarque :




> Cette mentalit a t trs soutenue par le patronat, car c'est lui qui en tire le plus d'avantage.


est loquente sur ce point...

C'est comme un contrat de travail : 2 personnes le signent... Le salari y gagne et le patron aussi.. Sans salari il n'y a pas d'entreprises, et sans patron il n'y a pas non plus d'entreprises, donc pas de salaris..

Lorsque les Franais auront compris a, on aura grandement avanc vers un dialogue social plus apais , et des rapports au travail moins conflictuels...

Car ce qui est valable pour le patron l'est aussi por le contrematre, le chef d'quipe, l'ingnieur, le DRH, etc etc... rsultat : du bas vers le haut une envie et une jalousie. Du haut vers le bas un mpris..

Mais  t'entendre c'est pas prs de changer ....  ::roll:: 



Honntement, en Amrique du Nord, mme de la part d'un ouvrier  la chane, je n'ai jamais en 25 ans entendu aucun commentaire envieux ou jaloux envers son patron ... Avec qui il va asez souvent d'ailleurs prendre une bire...

----------


## r0d

> Une question... combien de ces lus sont rmunrs ?
> 
> Parce que pour moi, la majorit d'entre eux sont prsent dans les conseils municipaux, et seuls le maire et les adjoints les plus importants reoivent quelque chose de substantiel. Les autres, c'est plus de l'ordre de laumne qu'autre chose.
> Ma belle mre reoit 125 par mois... la belle affaire.
> 
> Avoir beaucoup d'lu ne me gne pas, je trouve mme cela plutt bien parce que ca montre que 1.1% de la population sintresse de prs a ce qu'il s'y passe, hors il n y a pas 1.1% de la population qui est politicienne de mtier.
> 
> Dailleur, je suis pour le non cumul des mandats stricts, ce qui entrainerait de facto une augmentation du nombre d'lus.


Cornedieu! Je suis *entirement* d'accord avec ton message! Je crois que c'est la premire fois que a arrive. Bougnat, apporte-nous du vin, celui des noces et des festins!!!  ::D: 
A moins que... tu es ivre?

----------


## david06600

> Envoy par fcharton
> 
> 
> Mais je crois qu'on se trompe de cible, ou plus prcisment, qu'on est en plein enfumage. Le problme de la moralisation des politiques, c'est aussi celui de la moralisation de la socit. Tant qu'une large partie de la population considrera que frauder (le fisc, l'urssaf, ou la ratp) c'est admissible, et qu'arnaquer est une preuve d'intelligence, aucune moralisation ne sera possible.
> 
> Parce que bon, on s'indigne du compte en suisse de Cahuzac, mais la nounou, ou le plombier, c'est du black, et puis on va quand mme pas payer dans le mtro, et puis on gruge un peu le fisc... 
> 
> 
> Bien sr, c'est pas faux dans le fond. Mais concrtement, il est illusoire de penser que la mentalit de 60M de personne peut voluer comme a d'un coup spontanment. Il faut donc trouver des faons, des actions concrtes pour faire voluer ces mentalits, et c'est l que les politiques ont un rle primordial. Donc oui, changer les mentalits des gens, mais le plus efficace est de commencer par les politiques (et les lites en gnral, parce que les milliardaires qui se cassent en belgique  la moindre contratit, et qui reviennent la queue entre les jambes et la bouche en coeur quand a ne se passe pas comme prvu, c'est pas top non plus concernant l'impact sur les mentalits).


Le problme pointer par Franois, vient d'une perte ou inversion des valeurs de la socit actuelle, par rapport  celle de mes grand parents par exemple.  Cette perte ou inversion de valeur est en partie due au mouvement contestataire de gauche avec des slogans comme "interdit d'interdire" et compagnie et leur lutte pour le soi disant progrs.
Nous naissons tous voleurs et menteurs, et on apprend  ne pas l'tre, par l'ducation de nos parents principalement, et la religion nous l'inculque aussi.
Le vol et le mensonge ne sont pas des valeurs franaises, mais elle le sont devenues.  
Donc quand tu dis qu'il faut faire voluer les mentalits, je dirai plutt que nous avons tout simplement rgress.



> Si on veut moraliser, il faut que l'exemple vienne des lus, mais aussi d'une part importante de la population. On en est loin, et on ne s'en rapproche pas...


D'accord avec a, sur la partie population, les lus font partie de la population.  Faites du mieux pour duquer vos enfants.  Je me suis toujours assez bien dbrouill sans voler et sans mentir.  Dommage que les valeurs se perdent.
Je conclut de mon analyse sur les valeurs franaises que certaines valeurs dfendues par la gauche ont faites rgresser la France.  Pour moi le problme Cahuzac se rsume  une perte de valeurs et une ducation laxiste prone par la gauche.





> Je n'ai jamais ni que nous avions une histoire catholique, un pass et des pratiques venant de notre pass de nation catholique. Ce que je dis, c'est que ce n'est pas parce qu'on a un pass catholique, et que nombre de nos traditions, morales et pratiques nous viennent du catholicisme, qu'il ne faut pas *voluer*, et stagner dans nos pratiques poussireuses. 
> Le dbat sur le mariage pour tous est un bel exemple de ce que l'archasme de notre culture catholique peut faire de pire.


"voluer"... J'ai vraiment du mal avec l'utilisation que vous faites de ce mot et la dfinition que vous en avez.

----------


## Caro999

Je suis pour que les politiques gagnent bien leur vie parce que c'est la base de la dmocratie: Si ils gagnent mal leur vie une fois lus, alors seuls, ceux qui sont bien ns et qui sont bien quips au niveau patrimoine postuleront  des lections. Les autres seront trop occups  gagner leur vie pour envisager d'accder  des fonctions lectives.

Par contre, pas de rgimes de retraite spciaux ou d'indemnit de chmage spcifique en cas de perte aux lections; ces pratiques sont d'un autre ge, un ge ou une carrire politique tait perue comme un occupation prcaire. De nos jours, la prcarit est gnralise, donc ils doivent tre logs  la mme enseigne que le reste de la population.

Enfin taler son patrimoine au grand jour, c'est non... mais faire des dclarations officielles  une autorit indpendante charge d'investiguer et de vrifier de manire systmatique  la fin d'un mandat qu'il n'y a pas enrichissement. Et il faut que les types qui font partie de cette autorit y jouent leur peau pour ne pas tre tent d'exonrer quelqu'un du srail comme cela a t le cas lorsque les comptes de la campagne prsidentielle de Balladur ont t accepts alors qu'ils taient manifestement trafiqus.

----------


## r0d

> C'est comme un contrat de travail : 2 personnes le signent... Le salari y gagne et le patron aussi.. Sans salari il n'y a pas d'entreprises, et sans patron il n'y a pas non plus d'entreprises, donc pas de salaris..
> 
> Lorsque les Franais auront compris a, on aura grandement avanc vers un dialogue social plus apais , et des rapports au travail moins conflictuels...
> 
> Car ce qui est valable pour le patron l'est aussi por le contrematre, le chef d'quipe, l'ingnieur, le DRH, etc etc... rsultat : du bas vers le haut une envie et une jalousie. Du haut vers le bas un mpris..
> 
> Mais  t'entendre c'est pas prs de changer ....


Ou ou, le gentil patron et le gentil nouvrier devraient travailler main dans la main pour fabriquer des produits qui seront bels et bons pour la sant de tout le monde, vive l'amrique!
Seulement, dans la vrai vie, le salari peut se faire virer du jour au lendemain, gagne infiniment moins que son patron, et se tape le sale boulot.
Bon bien sr je caricature, et ce n'est pas toujours vrai; c'est une caricature en rponse  la tienne.
Tu dis: "Sans salari il n'y a pas d'entreprises, et sans patron il n'y a pas non plus d'entreprises". Thank you captain obvious. C'est une vidence. Mais alors pourquoi les salaris ont tous les dsavantages? Si un jour on arrivait  partager un peu mieux le gteau et les tches rbarbatives, alors ce serait un bon dbut. "Mais  t'entendre, c'est pas prs de changer..."  :;):

----------


## r0d

> "voluer"... J'ai vraiment du mal avec l'utilisation que vous faites de ce mot et la dfinition que vous en avez.


Ce n'est pourtant pas bien compliqu, je t'explique:
- dans l'antiquit, c'tait le plus fort qui rgnait
- ensuite, jusqu' la fin de la grce antique, c'tait le plus fort qui rgnait
- ensuite, et jusqu'au moyen ge, celui qui rgnait, c'tait celui qui tait le plus fort
- ensuite, jusqu' la 1eme rvolution industrielle, le pouvoir tait dtenu par le plus fort
- ensuite, sont apparu la dmocratie et peu aprs le socialisme. Et l, les citoyens n'taient plus des esclaves, mais il furent matres de leur destin et taient heureux et avaient beaucoup d'enfants.
- ensuite il y eu plein de progrs, la femme qui a le droit de travailler, les congs pays, la scu, la pelote basque, internet, la finance mondialise, les google glass, le curling, etc.

Voil. Bon j'avoue que j'ai pas t exhaustif, par contre vous pouvez faire confiance en ma parfaite objectivit.

----------


## souviron34

> Ou ou, le gentil patron et le gentil nouvrier devraient travailler main dans la main pour fabriquer des produits qui seront bels et bons pour la sant de tout le monde, vive l'amrique!
> Seulement, dans la vrai vie, le salari peut se faire virer du jour au lendemain, gagne infiniment moins que son patron, et se tape le sale boulot.
> Bon bien sr je caricature, et ce n'est pas toujours vrai; c'est une caricature en rponse  la tienne.


Au regret de te dcevoir sur ce coup-l, mais mme les ouvriers chez GM, Ford, ou autres, dans les mines de matire premire, etc, sont comme a...

C'est tellement sensible quand tu as boss (ou bosses) des 2 cts que ce n'est pas du tout une caricature..

L'Angleterre est diffrente,  plus proche de nous..

Cette vision d'opposition entre patrons (et encadrement) et ouvriers est rellement inapproprie en Amrique du Nord (_je ne peux pas juger pour l'Australie ou la Nouvelle-Zlande_)..

Dans la vraie vie, comme tu dis, le patron est aussi vite vir que le salari (_mon beau-frre l'a t il y a 6 mois, sans avoir quoi que ce soit comme parachute ou offre ou autre alors qu'il tait dans la bote depuis 20 ans, et avait dirig 8 usines, et tait l  la tte de la seule usine rentable du groupe_)..

Mais je peux absolument t'assurer que les rapports au travail ne sont en rien conflictuels dans la vraie vie de tous les jours.... Et qu'il n'y a ni envie, ni jalousie, ni mpris, de manire gnrale (_bien entendu, il y a touours des exceptions_), et que la diffrence est flagrante....

----------


## r0d

> Enfin taler son patrimoine au grand jour, c'est non...


Pourquoi non?
Je n'ai pas forcment d'avis tranch sur cette question, je demande juste car je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'obtenir des arguments senss jusqu'ici.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Bref, c'est une belle ide dont personne n'en veut, ni les lus, ni la population.


Je ne suis pas certain que la population non elue n'en veule pas. Les elus, par contre, sont contre, et ce sont bien les elus qui font les propositions de lois et qui les votent.




> J'ai l'impression que pour toi, voluer veut dire se baser sur le modle amricain, dont tu as l'air fan.


Euh non, je ne suis pas du tout fan du modele americain. Si tu as compris ca, c'est que je me suis mal exprime. Je pense cependant qu'il peut y avoir de bonnes idees partout -- meme aux Etats-Unis.




> Et puis de la transparence a serait quoi concrtement ?  [...] Ce qui m'intresse par contre c'est de savoir ou va mon argent que je paye avec les taxes, au centimes prs ou encore mieux de pouvoir choisir prcisment  quoi il va servir.


Et tu trouves que tu sais a quoi sert l'argent public ? Moi pas.
Bien sur, il est facile de connaitre le budget d'un ministere, mais si tu veux un decoupage plus fin, tu te heurtes a un mur -- dans la plupart des cas simplement parce que personne ne sait ou va exactement quoi.




> Et pour la transparence des salaires il y a des grilles qui permettent d'avoir une bonne ide des salaires de ceux avec qui je travaille.


Je ne sais pas ou tu travailles, mais je ne connais que tres peu d'entreprises qui rendent publique leure grille de salaire.

Et sinon, puisque tu abordes le salaire, sais-tu que la plupart des ministeres avaient (ou ont toujours, je ne sais pas) des "enveloppes" pour mieux payer une partie de leur personnel, qui est justement "coince" dans une grille, mais qui merite plus que ce qu'ils peuvent avoir ? 
Meme si c'est mrit (je n'en sais rien), le fait que ce ne soit pas transparent me gene ; et le fait que chaque annee, X% du budget soit pris pour ca de maniere cachee ne me donne pas confiance dans ce qu'ils font du reste du budget.

----------


## Caro999

> Pourquoi non?
> Je n'ai pas forcment d'avis tranch sur cette question, je demande juste car je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'obtenir des arguments senss jusqu'ici.


Les conflits d'interets sont importants (est-ce Madame Woerth, femme du ministre du budget avait le droit de travailler pour Madame Bettencourt, fraudeuse franaise Number 1, est-ce que Monsieur Woerth, trsorier de l'UMP pouvait tre galement Ministre des Finances), par contre connaitre l'tendue du patrimoine  un moment donn n'est pas intressant, ce qui est important c'est le delta entre le dbut du mandat et la fin du mandat afin de vrifier si il y a eu enrichissement personnel et si cet enrichissement a t obtenu grce au mandat.

Aprs les gens ont le droit d'tre riche ou pauvre, de gagner au loto ou de boursicoter voire mme d'avoir un VRAI boulot... mme si en ce moment il semble y avoir chez nos politiques une course  l'humilit financire assez risible...

----------


## r0d

Et ces fameuses "grilles de salaires", c'est  a que je faisait allusion un peu plus tt lorsque je parlais "d'hypocrisie de la direction". Car dans la boite o j'tais (qui tait pourtant une boite plutt bien), lorsque j'ai eu accs aux fiches de paie (j'ai t lu dlgu du personnel), je me suis rendu compte que la grille de salaire ressemblait plus  un nuage de points qu' une grille.

----------


## Caro999

> Et sinon, puisque tu abordes le salaire, sais-tu que la plupart des ministeres avaient (ou ont toujours, je ne sais pas) des "enveloppes" pour mieux payer une partie de leur personnel, qui est justement "coince" dans une grille, mais qui merite plus que ce qu'ils peuvent avoir ? 
> Meme si c'est mrit (je n'en sais rien), le fait que ce ne soit pas transparent me gene ; et le fait que chaque annee, X% du budget soit pris pour ca de maniere cachee ne me donne pas confiance dans ce qu'ils font du reste du budget.


Dans le mme genre les frais forfaitaires mensuels fixes qu'on file aux dputs et qui ne sont jamais controls. Oh oui, a ferait trop de paperasse d'avoir  avancer l'argent et de se faire rembourser sur justificatifs clament les dputs. Allo!? C'est pourtant ce qu'on exige des salaris franais!? Deux poids, deux mesures...

----------


## Caro999

> Dans la vraie vie, comme tu dis, le patron est aussi vite vir que le salari (_mon beau-frre l'a t il y a 6 mois, sans avoir quoi que ce soit comme parachute ou offre ou autre alors qu'il tait dans la bote depuis 20 ans, et avait dirig 8 usines, et tait l  la tte de la seule usine rentable du groupe_)..


Oui mais il tait pas patron, il tait manager... Manager et patron c'est pareil pour vous? Pour moi non, le patron c'est celui qui prend le risque, quand a marche pas, il perd son capital, donc il est normal qu'il soit rmunr diffremment du salari lequel n'investit "que" son temps et sa force de travail.

----------


## dragonno

> Maintenant, avez-vous vu qu'ils veulent supprimet le statut d'auto-entrepeneur sous le prtexte que "il faut crer des entreprises qui embauchent" ???? Si on voulait la confirmation qu'ils n'y comprennent rien, on l'a


Franchement, si je peux rsumer ma pense envers eux : Quels Co..s !

Comme tu le dis Souviron ils n'ont aucun sens de l'analyse du monde du travail, vraiment des dbutants, il faudrait leur faire faire un stage de 6 mois en entreprise, histoire de ctoyer des ouvriers et techniciens qui leur apprendront une autre face de la vie, celle qui se passe sur terre.

EDIT :
Ah j'oubliais, je ne pense pas qu'on naisse tous voleur et menteur comme tu le dis David, mais je reste persuad que la religion a a de bien : Qu'elle a de la moralit (enfin normalement, car les curs PD, enfin, a devait arriver j'imagine, avec leur ide de vouloir rester chaste et ne pas se marier de toute leur vie de cur).

----------


## GPPro

> Franchement, si je peux rsumer ma pense envers eux : Quels Co..s !
> 
> Comme tu le dis Souviron ils n'ont aucun sens de l'analyse du monde du travail, vraiment des dbutants, il faudrait leur faire faire un stage de 6 mois en entreprise, histoire de ctoyer des ouvriers et techniciens qui leur apprendront une autre face de la vie, celle qui se passe sur terre.
> 
> EDIT :
> Ah j'oubliais, je ne pense pas qu'on naisse tous voleur et menteur comme tu le dis David, mais je reste persuad que la religion a a de bien : Qu'elle a de la moralit (enfin normalement, car les curs PD, enfin, a devait arriver j'imagine, avec leur ide de vouloir rester chaste et ne pas se marier de toute leur vie de cur).


La religion n'a rien de mieux que le reste... De tout temps les puissants s'en sont servis pour imposer leurs quatre volonts, sans jamais se l'appliquer  eux-mme.

----------


## Invit

> Pour moi non, le patron c'est celui qui prend le risque, quand a marche pas, il perd son capital, donc il est normal qu'il soit rmunr diffremment du salari lequel n'investit "que" son temps et sa force de travail.


Ce n'est pas le patron mais l'actionnaire qui met ses sous dans l'entreprise et possde le capital. Il n'est pas forcment patron, et tous les patrons ne sont pas actionnaires. 

La rmunration n'a effectivement rien  voir, l'actionnaire se rmunre en dividendes (donc prend les bnfices non rinvestis), alors que le salari recoit un salaire (qui entre dans les charges). 

C'est un peu la base de l'conomie capitaliste, mais a semble trs difficile  accepter en France. Il suffit de voir, dans notre secteur, le nombre de salaris qui croient qu'on devrait leur *donner* des parts de l'entreprise *parce qu'*ils y travaillent (ben, c'est a, grand, et la marmotte...).

Il suffit aussi d'couter le discours d'une partie de nos politiques et journalistes sur les "revenus du capital", qu'il faudrait taxer comme les salaires, et les profits, qu'il faudrait rinvestir en totalit. C'est sur que a doit donner leur drolement envie, aux capitalistes, d'investir dans l'conomie relle...

'fin bon, aussi, ce n'est pas tout  fait de leur faute, ils sont passs du lyce, aux coles,  la fonction publique, et aux responsabilits politiques. On ne va pas encore leur demander de comprendre l'conomie, ou d'avoir une vague comprhension du monde rel...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Dans le mme genre les frais forfaitaires mensuels fixes qu'on file aux dputs et qui ne sont jamais controls. Oh oui, a ferait trop de paperasse d'avoir  avancer l'argent et de se faire rembourser sur justificatifs clament les dputs. Allo!? C'est pourtant ce qu'on exige des salaris franais!? Deux poids, deux mesures...


Tout  fait, mais c'est un trait gnral de la vie franaise..

CDD/CDI, fonctionnaires/priv, fonctionnaires/hauts fonctionnaires, artisans/entreprises, intermttents du spectacle/journalistes, .... la liste st longue..

Ma copine, qui tait salarie d'une Charte Inter-communale, s'est vue "inclure" dans un "Pays", collectivit territoriale dpendant du dput.. L, il y a la diffence entre fonctionnaires et contractuels (comme elle): les fonctionnaires ont un salaire plus lev (y compris lors des augmentations), par contre tout le monde est oblig de cotiser  la caisse de retraite des fonctionnaires.. SAUF QUE.. les contractuels n'auront pas droit aux avantages lis aux fonctionnaires, et par contre ont perdu leurs cotisations/accumlation/anciennet auprs des caisses proves desquelles ils dpendaient avant cette "fusion".. Pareil pour les indemnits de dplacement, les heures sup, etc etc.. Ils ont perdu sur tout : pas plus de scurit qu'avant, moins de retraite, etc.. (_et ici toutes les instances sont diriges par des PS, mais comme par hasard ils ne voient pas le problme_)..

2 poids 2 mesures est vraiment ce qui dirige...





> Oui mais il tait pas patron, il tait manager... Manager et patron c'est pareil pour vous? Pour moi non, le patron c'est celui qui prend le risque, quand a marche pas, il perd son capital, donc il est normal qu'il soit rmunr diffremment du salari lequel n'investit "que" son temps et sa force de travail.


C'est pas forcment pareil, mais dans le discours/attitude des salaris franais je ne vois gure de diffrence entre le mec salari mais Directeur d'une usine de 5000 salaris et le vrai patron... 

C'est ce que je voulais dire..

----------


## Invit

> Je suis pour que les politiques gagnent bien leur vie parce que c'est la base de la dmocratie: Si ils gagnent mal leur vie une fois lus, alors seuls, ceux qui sont bien ns et qui sont bien quips au niveau patrimoine postuleront  des lections. Les autres seront trop occups  gagner leur vie pour envisager d'accder  des fonctions lectives.


C'est marrant... il y a cinquante ans, quand les salaires des lus taient (nettement) plus bas, qu'il y avait moins de commissions, ni rgions, ni communauts de communes, ni super rgime de retraite des parlementaires, il y avait pas mal de dputs, de ministres, des premiers ministres mme, sortis du rang, qui avaient commenc ouvrier, avec peu de diplomes. 

De nos jours, o il y a plus de postes, nettement mieux pays, avec plein de filets de scurits, dans notre gouvernement de gauche, il n'y a quasiment QUE des lves de grandes coles, et AUCUN ouvrier, ou autre "sorti du rang".
Chacun vante ses "origines populaires", mais ce sont celle de leurs parents, voire de leurs grand parents...

Nos ministres gagnent dix fois le SMIC, nos dputs autant, voire davantage, mais ca ne doit pas tre assez pour attirer les ouvriers...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

tout  fait...

D'ailleurs, thoriquement les "indemnits" taient justement faites pour que le clampin moyen accepte de se mettre au service des autres... (_et temporairement qui plus est_).

Aujourd'hui non seulement c'est un "mtier" o on fait sa "carrire", mais pratiquement plus aucun "ouvrier" n'y figure...

Bizarre autant qu'trange...

Par contre, fonctionnaires (_dont on se demande pourquoi ils peroivent une indemnit, alors que cet argent devrait plus ventuellement tre utlis pour que quelqu'un les remplace  leur poste de dpart_), mdecins et avocats y sont nombreux... Les avocats, c'est normal, avec l'art oratoire.. Pour les autres, il y a vraiment ce qu'on pourrait appelelr "un sacr biais"...

Qui parle "d'ascenceur social" ??? et qui avait hurl lorsque Chirac avait dit que "_c'tait un mtier_" ??? Ah.. On me sussure que figuraient dans ces rleurs Fabius, Moscovici, Aubry, Hollande, et autres Dsir...  ::aie:: 

Cela fait longtemps que (_ part Poutou dont a vu le bref passage_), on n'a pas vu des Marchais, Brgovoy, Mauroy, Arlette, etc etc..

Un petit monde bien "entre soi"..

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs, thoriquement les "indemnits" taient justement faites pour que le clampin moyen accepte de se mettre au service des autres... (_et temporairement qui plus est_).


Voire,  la grande poque du PCF, les lus des partis de gauche reversaient leurs indemnits au Parti, et n'en gardaient qu'un montant galitaire. En gros, lu ou pas, on gagnait autant. Et s'ils reversaient, c'est probablement parce qu'ils considraient dj que les indemnits taient plus que suffisantes. 

Maintenant, on garde tout, on cumule, on embauche sa femme, son fils et son neveu (mais c'est parce qu'ils sont comptents...), on profite de son passage  l'assemble pour faire des dettes, vu qu'on peut y emprunter  des taux trs bas, et on prend sa retraite  52 ans, parce qu'on le vaut bien (et avant que la loi change)

Tout cela est lgal, autoris, mais a fait un rien gagne petit, surtout quand cela vient de gens qui se sentent autoriser  parler de justice, d'honneur, ou  nous faire la leon...




> Les avocats, c'est normal, avec l'art oratoire..


Je ne crois pas... En fait, depuis 91 (Mitterand, toujours...), les anciens ministres et dputs, peuvent devenir avocats par "validation des acquis" (ou quelque chose du genre), et ne s'en privent pas.

Francois

----------


## Caro999

> C'est marrant... il y a cinquante ans, quand les salaires des lus taient (nettement) plus bas, qu'il y avait moins de commissions, ni rgions, ni communauts de communes, ni super rgime de retraite des parlementaires, il y avait pas mal de dputs, de ministres, des premiers ministres mme, sortis du rang, qui avaient commenc ouvrier, avec peu de diplomes. 
> 
> De nos jours, o il y a plus de postes, nettement mieux pays, avec plein de filets de scurits, dans notre gouvernement de gauche, il n'y a quasiment QUE des lves de grandes coles, et AUCUN ouvrier, ou autre "sorti du rang".
> Chacun vante ses "origines populaires", mais ce sont celle de leurs parents, voire de leurs grand parents...
> 
> Nos ministres gagnent dix fois le SMIC, nos dputs autant, voire davantage, mais ca ne doit pas tre assez pour attirer les ouvriers...
> 
> Francois


Mon ancien manager, une fois qu'il a fait le tour de la question (= gonfl de continuer  bosser dans l'informatique pour diverses questions pro et personnelles) a dcid de quitt le milieu et de se faire lire. 

Il m'a expliqu que le problme c'est que les places sont chres et qu'il y a la queue pour devenir le candidat officiel; gnralement a va tre le fils ou la nice du notable du coin qui va reprendre le flambeau... donc si on n'est pas encore du srail, adoub par le parti, il est difficile de s'y faire une place.

Alors certains qui n'ont pas froid aux yeux, s'assoient sur leurs convictions et se font lire en "passant" (sic) par les extrmes, moins priss au niveau candidature. Une fois lus, ils se rapprochent d'un parti plus... comment dire... honorable.

J'imagine que c'est plus facile quand on habite une petite ville ou  la campagne...

----------


## Caro999

> Ce n'est pas le patron mais l'actionnaire qui met ses sous dans l'entreprise et possde le capital. Il n'est pas forcment patron, et tous les patrons ne sont pas actionnaires. 
> 
> La rmunration n'a effectivement rien  voir, l'actionnaire se rmunre en dividendes (donc prend les bnfices non rinvestis), alors que le salari recoit un salaire (qui entre dans les charges). 
> 
> C'est un peu la base de l'conomie capitaliste, mais a semble trs difficile  accepter en France. Il suffit de voir, dans notre secteur, le nombre de salaris qui croient qu'on devrait leur *donner* des parts de l'entreprise *parce qu'*ils y travaillent (ben, c'est a, grand, et la marmotte...).
> 
> Il suffit aussi d'couter le discours d'une partie de nos politiques et journalistes sur les "revenus du capital", qu'il faudrait taxer comme les salaires, et les profits, qu'il faudrait rinvestir en totalit. C'est sur que a doit donner leur drolement envie, aux capitalistes, d'investir dans l'conomie relle...
> 
> 'fin bon, aussi, ce n'est pas tout  fait de leur faute, ils sont passs du lyce, aux coles,  la fonction publique, et aux responsabilits politiques. On ne va pas encore leur demander de comprendre l'conomie, ou d'avoir une vague comprhension du monde rel...
> ...


Tout  fait. La PME du coin n'a pas d'actionnaire. Dans une PME, le patron n'a pas  tre rmunr sur les mmes bases que les salaris... 

D'accord aussi pour le reste; j'tais d'ailleurs en faveur du mouvement des pigeons et TOTALEMENT EBERLUEE par les ractions anti-entrepreneurs et les gens qui ne comprenaient pas que taxer trs fortement les cessions d'entreprises revenaient  tuer dans l'oeuf les socits en besoin d'investissement, puisque les investisseurs ne viendraient pas mettre d'argent dans l'entreprise. Ce qui signifiait qu'en fait l'tat ne toucherait jamais un centime de cette incroyable imposition.

----------


## Invit

> Il m'a expliqu que le problme c'est que les places sont chres et qu'il y a la queue pour devenir le candidat officiel; gnralement a va tre le fils ou la nice du notable du coin qui va reprendre le flambeau... donc si on n'est pas encore du srail, adoub par le parti, il est difficile de s'y faire une place.


En fait, la procdure habituelle consiste  s'investir localement, assister aux conseils municipaux, faire de l'associatif, puis tre sur une liste, conseiller municipal, et ainsi de suite. Ca prend pas mal de temps, et c'est parfois un peu surprenant pour quelqu'un qui vient du priv, et voit la nomination comme un entretien d'embauche.

Les lections locales lisent des notables, et devenir notable prend du temps.
L'alternative, c'est d'entrer dans les appareils centraux des partis, o l'ascension est plus facile, et les diplomes plus considrs. On peut ensuite se faire parachuter localement (je crois que c'est le cas d'une assez grande partie de l'actuel gouvernement)




> Alors certains qui n'ont pas froid aux yeux, s'assoient sur leurs convictions et se font lire en "passant" (sic) par les extrmes, moins priss au niveau candidature. Une fois lus, ils se rapprochent d'un parti plus... comment dire... honorable.


Sans aller jusqu'aux extrmes, c'est un peu la situation d'EELV.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> D'accord aussi pour le reste; j'tais d'ailleurs en faveur du mouvement des pigeons et TOTALEMENT EBERLUEE par les ractions anti-entrepreneurs et les gens qui ne comprenaient pas que taxer trs fortement les cessions d'entreprises revenaient  tuer dans l'oeuf les socits en besoin d'investissement, puisque les investisseurs ne viendraient pas mettre d'argent dans l'entreprise. Ce qui signifiait qu'en fait l'tat ne toucherait jamais un centime de cette incroyable imposition.


Oui. En mme temps, je n'tais pas trop d'accord avec les pigeons, dans le sens o je trouvais que le discours tournait trop autour de la taxation de la vente, et pas assez de l'imposition des profits. 

Le problme du raisonnement "start-up", que les pigeons incarnaient,  mon avis, c'est qu'il repose gnralement sur une vente rapide d'une socit " potentiel". En gros, on part d'une ide sduisante (pas forcment solide), on lve des fonds, on embauche fort, pour avoir quelque chose  montrer trs vite, on ne cherche pas  stabiliser,  prenniser, ni mme  construire quelque chose qui aura une chance de durer. Le but est de croitre, trs vite, pour avoir des ratios financiers qui justifient une belle valorisation, et essayer de vendre tout de suite. Bref, a passe ou a casse, et c'est du pur court terme.

Maintenant, la vente d'un socit trs jeune, et grossie trs vite, c'est comme une greffe. Souvent ca ne prend pas, et d'ailleurs, peu de start-up survivent  leur rachat, ou crent de l'emploi une fois les fondateurs partis... 

Avec le recul, la start-up, c'est avant tout pour les fondateurs un moyen de gagner de l'argent (ou pas) vite, et pour les grands groupes de sous traiter de l'innovation, qu'on paye cher et vilain, mais avec pas mal de casse.

Je vois l'intrt des fondateurs, moins celui des grands groupes, et pas du tout celui du pays, ou de l'Etat...


Pour moi, si l'tat veut rindustrialiser, il doit plutt essayer d'aider les PME rentables  grossir, et empcher leur disparition au dpart des fondateurs (c'est la principale raison pour laquelle les PME disparaissent aujourd'hui). Et ca passe davantage en une baisse de l'impot sur les socits (les PME, prvu par Hollande, mais abandonn), et une imposition modre des dividendes. De cette faon une entreprise qui fonctionne a de l'argent pour investir, et son patron est motiv pour rester. 

Si on taxe les dividendes, mais pas les plus values (le projet des pigeon), on encourage au contraire la vente, et donc le risque qui va avec...

Mais bien sur, aider des PME "classiques" sur le long terme, c'est bien videmment moins sexy, et moins valorisant en terme de comm', que de causer "d'innovation" (la tarte  la crme du moment), de "monte en gamme", et de fantasmer sur les petits gars qui ont russi  vendre leur boite  Google pour plein de sous, mais on en aurait davantage besoin. 

La fleur se fane et on n'y peut rien, disent les chinois...

Francois

----------


## Caro999

Mais, Franois, comment tu lves des fonds? Tu peux pas lever des fonds. Les investisseurs n'auront pas le rendement attendu avec le taux d'imposition de folie que le gouvernement a impos. D'autant plus que le secteur  un ratio de 9/10 startup qui se cassent la figure. Donc celle qui marche, elle doit payer pour les 9 autres finances  perte et en plus elle doit rmunrer les actionnaires du fond.

L'quation est juste impossible. Donc y'a pas de leve de fond, y'a pas de dveloppement de la bote, y'a pas d'embauche, pas de stabilisation. Y'a rien  vendre et rien  taxer.

C'est pas une histoire de 'vente rapide d'une socit', c'est une histoire que pass le moment ou tu as dpens le LOVE MONEY, ben t'as plus d'argent pour financer le dveloppement. Ce qui a pris 12 mois aux fondateurs de Price Minister. Au bout de 12 mois, ils taient  sec; sans leve de fonds, ils pouvaient fermer.

Les banques ne financent pas ce genre d'activit. Donc les seuls qui peuvent se lancer dans ce type d'activit, ce sont les gens qui sont dj riches et qui n'attendent pas forcment un retour sur investissement.

----------


## dragonno

Vous avez entendu la nouvelle contre Cahuzac ?
Je pensais l'oublier car je me disais quand mme "le pauvre homme", mais on apprend qu'il aurait (au conditionnel pour le moment) touch des sommes immenses de la part des laboratoires pharmaceutiques pour avoir pendant de nombreuses annes fait rembourser par la scu de nombreux mdicaments.
Il se serait aussi dclar, pendant 20 ans, comme mdecin gnraliste, alors qu'il tait grant d'une clinique de chirurgie, d'o des sommes trs importantes d'conomises.
En fait c'tait pire que ce qu'on croyait quoi.

Pour Gppro :



> *Par Gppro:*
> La religion n'a rien de mieux que le reste... De tout temps les puissants s'en sont servis pour imposer leurs quatre volonts, sans jamais se l'appliquer  eux-mme.


C'est pas la religion la cause des problmes mais les personnes qui la prenne comme excuse de leurs actions pourries, ils donnent aux textes le sens qui les arrangent et la preuve du truc c'est que d'autres qui se rclament de la mme religion se comportent de faon plus juste, et ce, quelque soit la religion.
Et si on met cte  cte un groupe de pourris se rclamant de la religion et un groupe de croyants normaux, tu verras que les premiers reprsentent par rapport aux seconds une infime minorit, sauf que c'est eux qu'on entend et voit le plus de par leurs actions pourries et mdiatises.




> *Par Souviron :*
> D'ailleurs, thoriquement les "indemnits" taient justement faites pour que le clampin moyen accepte de se mettre au service des autres... (et temporairement qui plus est).
> 
> Aujourd'hui non seulement c'est un "mtier" o on fait sa "carrire", mais pratiquement plus aucun "ouvrier" n'y figure...
> 
> Bizarre autant qu'trange...
> 
> Par contre, fonctionnaires (dont on se demande pourquoi ils peroivent une indemnit, alors que cet argent devrait plus ventuellement tre utlis pour que quelqu'un les remplace  leur poste de dpart), mdecins et avocats y sont nombreux... Les avocats, c'est normal, avec l'art oratoire.. Pour les autres, il y a vraiment ce qu'on pourrait appelelr "un sacr biais"...
> 
> ...


Compltement d'accord !
Et je pense que leur distance politique par rapport aux gens moins aiss qu'eux, vient de l, ils sont loin des problmes que rencontrent les gens tous les jours, comme j'avais dis, un bon stage leur ferait du bien.

----------


## Invit

> Mais, Franois, comment tu lves des fonds? Tu peux pas lever des fonds. Les investisseurs n'auront pas le rendement attendu avec le taux d'imposition de folie que le gouvernement a impos. D'autant plus que le secteur  un ratio de 9/10 startup qui se cassent la figure. Donc celle qui marche, elle doit payer pour les 9 autres finances  perte et en plus elle doit rmunrer les actionnaires du fond.


Voila. C'est exactement pour cela que je pense que le modle de financement des start up est une vaste blague, ou, plus prcisment, ne fonctionne *que* dans des conomies de bulle (ou de casino). 

Plus prosaiquement, ca rappelle un peu Jean Claude Dusse: "on sait jamais: sur un malentendu, ca peut marcher..." 

Le problme, c'est justement ce taux de 1/10. Pour l'investisseur, cela veut dire qu'il faut des rendements normes (et  trs court terme) pour "tenir". Du pur Ponzi, si tu veux. Pour l'entrepreneur, comme le risque est norme, il faut que l'enjeu le soit, donc gros bnfice, et donc grosse leve de fonds.

Bref, ca tient plus du loto que de l'industrie. Et ca produit de petites entreprises : tu parles de Price Minister, c'est 200? 300 emplois? Note bien aussi que les grands succs de la nouvelle conomie ne sont, justement, pas des startup (au sens leve de fonds, burnout et tout ca)...

Il y a des cas o ca marche, comme il y a des gagnants au loto, (enfin bon, on en est quand mme  notre seconde bulle internet en 10 ans, a coute un peu cher  l'conomie relle, le modle startup...), mais ca ne peut pas tre le cas gnral, et surtout, ca ne peut pas remplacer la politique industrielle de l'tat. 


Maintenant, ce n'est pas non plus ncessaire. Les grandes entreprises industrielles des sicles derniers se sont finances sans modle startup, avec des besoins en capital BEAUCOUP plus levs que ceux des socits d'informatique. Si l'objectif n'est pas de se vendre  Google en cinq ans, mais de crer et de dvelopper une socit rentable, avec des marges raisonnables (on parle en dizaines de %), et des croissances supportables (moins de 100% par an, pas exponentielle, en tous cas), alors le besoin de financement est tout de suite plus faible, et surtout on trouve assez facilement des investisseurs (mais pas les mmes).

Le problme, en fait, c'est moins de dmarrer que de durer. Dans le modle "normal", il y a souvent un sale moment aprs deux ans, quand les projets initiaux s'arrtent, et aprs cinq ou six, quand il s'agit de grossir et donc d'investir. Et c'est l que l'Etat devrait aider. 

Bref, ce qui m'a agac avec les pigeons, c'est cette faon d'essayer de ramener la problmatique de toutes les PME, et de tous les entrepreneurs,  leurs petits soucis Ponziens... C'est un peu comme quand on modifie une taxe pour les footballeurs, ou les chanteurs de varit.

Francois

----------


## Caro999

> Le problme, c'est justement ce taux de 1/10. Pour l'investisseur, cela veut dire qu'il faut des rendements normes (et  trs court terme) pour "tenir". Du pur Ponzi, si tu veux. Pour l'entrepreneur, comme le risque est norme, il faut que l'enjeu le soit, donc gros bnfice, et donc grosse leve de fonds.


Pas tout  fait. Ca c'est le business model du business angel lequel hlas est le seul  investir aujourd'hui dans ce type de business. Les autres investisseurs ont du mal  comprendre et estimer la valeur de ce type d'entreprise. Le business model de l'entrepreneur de startup est lui beaucoup plus traditionnel et ne repose pas sur ce ratio de 1/10. L'entrepreneur de startup est lui attach  sa bote et il ne vise pas forcment la revente  court terme.




> Bref, ca tient plus du loto que de l'industrie. Et ca produit de petites entreprises


En mme temps, le taux de survie des entreprises  5 ans n'est que de 52% et la plupart des entreprises franaises sont des TPE et des PMEs.

----------


## dragonno

Ce gouvernement me fait honte, il n'a pas tenu compte de la demande des indiens Hopi de pouvoir rcuprer leurs masques sacrs car selon eux c'tait un sacrilge  leurs anctres de mettre ces masques aux enchres, ce que vient d'autoriser la loi Franaise.

L'affaire

Wikipedia

Un site sur les indiens Hopi

----------


## Invit

> Le business model de l'entrepreneur de startup est lui beaucoup plus traditionnel et ne repose pas sur ce ratio de 1/10. L'entrepreneur de startup est lui attach  sa bote et il ne vise pas forcment la revente  court terme.


Excuse moi, je t'avais mal comprise, alors. J'ai l'impression qu'on parle du mme type d'entreprise mais avec des points de vue diffrents sur la faon dont l'entrepreneur rmunre son risque initial. 

Pour moi, si tu es dans une logique de garde, donc que tu cres une entreprise avec pour objectif de la dveloppper, et d'y rester assez longtemps, la vente, et le prix de vente sont des paris  trop long terme pour tre pris au srieux. L'objectif, c'est la croissance, qui permet de se payer, puis de dvelopper la marge, puis les profits en augmentant le chiffre d'affaire.

Ct conomique et fiscal, ce que tu attends de l'Etat c'est un environnement assez stable et un impot sur les bnfices pas trop lev. 

C'est l'absence de ce raisonnement dans le discours des pigeons qui me gnait, je crois. Ceci dit, la raction 'anti patrons' d'une partie des mdias et de la population en dit long sur notre problme avec l'conomie...




> En mme temps, le taux de survie des entreprises  5 ans n'est que de 52% et la plupart des entreprises franaises sont des TPE et des PMEs.


Oui, et c'est l que je pense que l'Etat devrait intervenir. Au bout de quelques annes, les entreprises non rentables ont disparu, et il reste, pour l'essentiel des structures qui survivront. L'enjeu, pour l'Etat, devrait tre d'aider ces TPE, et de les encourager  se dvelopper, et  devenir des PME. 

Les amricains font cela assez bien. Ils ont une lgislation spare pour les PME (le small business act), et l'tat (en particulier la dfense) soutien ces petites entreprises en faisant appel  elles. 

En france, j'ai l'impression qu'on bute sur deux difficults. 

D'abord, l'Etat a du mal  faire la diffrence entre son role conomique et son role social. En gros, il aide les entreprises qui vont mal, mais subventionner une PME rentable est difficile.

Ensuite, notre pays jacobin, et nos dirigeants issus des grandes coles, adorent les grandes entreprises, o ils ont leurs rseaux, et leurs amis, et se mfient des PME, trop poujadistes, trop risques, pas assez valorisantes. 

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Excuse moi, je t'avais mal comprise, alors. J'ai l'impression qu'on parle du mme type d'entreprise mais avec des points de vue diffrents sur la faon dont l'entrepreneur rmunre son risque initial. 
> 
> Pour moi, si tu es dans une logique de garde, donc que tu cres une entreprise avec pour objectif de la dveloppper, et d'y rester assez longtemps, la vente, et le prix de vente sont des paris  trop long terme pour tre pris au srieux. L'objectif, c'est la croissance, qui permet de se payer, puis de dvelopper la marge, puis les profits en augmentant le chiffre d'affaire.
> 
> Ct conomique et fiscal, ce que tu attends de l'Etat c'est un environnement assez stable et un impot sur les bnfices pas trop lev.


Ce n'est pas faux...

Mais j'ai l'impression que tu butes sur inconvnient de notre systeme financier. Contrairement  l'poque de la rvolution industrielle, o l'on investissaint ce que l'on avait, on investit ce que l'on prvoit de pouvoir rembourser, en empruntant. Donc on peu produire plus, vendre plus et gagner plus, tant que la croissance reste au rendez-vous.

a semble trs bien, en thorie. En pratique, la banque a besoin de certaines guaranties, et c'est l qu'entre en jeu le cours de l'action pour une grande entreprise, et donc le prix de vente stim d'une petite....

Est-ce-qu'il faudrait peut-tre interdire aux entreprises de dpenser systmatiquement l'argent avant de l'avoir gagner? a me parait une sur-raction, dans la mesure o il y a de sacr avantages  procder ainsi. Mais il y a aussi des sacrs dsanvatage...on touche peut-tre aux limites du capitalisme, en fait. Ce systme n'est pas parfait, aucun ne peut l'tre, d'ailleurs.

On ne renouera peut-tre pas avec la croissance forte et durable avant que le reste du monde ne soit developp, parce qu'aujourd'hui les meilleurs investissements ne sont plus dans nos pays. C'est une possibilit. En tout cas, la rvolution industrielle, l'informatisation, etc, taient dues  des avances techniques...le cloud ou les smartphones ne sont pas de telles rvolutions.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pourquoi non?
> Je n'ai pas forcment d'avis tranch sur cette question, je demande juste car je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'obtenir des arguments senss jusqu'ici.


Je dirais plutt pourquoi oui ? Le patrimoine d'une personne est priv il me semble, donc pourquoi devrait-il tre diffus publiquement ? Je ne vois pas en quoi a limiterait les fraudes, en plus (contrairement  une enqute du fisc).




> C'est un peu la base de l'conomie capitaliste, mais a semble trs difficile  accepter en France. Il suffit de voir, dans notre secteur, le nombre de salaris qui croient qu'on devrait leur *donner* des parts de l'entreprise *parce qu'*ils y travaillent (ben, c'est a, grand, et la marmotte...).


Ben, c'est une rmunration annexe, je vois pas trop le problme. Ca peut remplacer ou complter une augmentation.

----------


## dragonno

> Il suffit de voir, dans notre secteur, le nombre de salaris qui croient qu'on devrait leur donner des parts de l'entreprise parce qu'ils y travaillent


J'ai jamais entendu cette requete de la part d'ouvriers, aussi bien dans mon entourage qu' la tlvision.
C'est le patron (ou les actionnaires) qui organise son entreprise en vue de cet objectif.

Bien sr des ouvriers entendent  la tl que le systme de participation peut leur apporter un plus non ngligeable et qu'il est appliqu par des entreprises du mme domaine que celui de leur entreprise alors ils se peut qu'ils demandent que leur entreprise suive le modle et je trouverais alors cette demande justifie, car en gnral dans un domaine industriel, que ce soit le btiment, la mtallurgie ou autre, il y a des conventions, et les ouvriers s'attendent  ce leur entreprise les suivent, aprs je ne sais pas si la participation fait partie des conventions ou si c'est le seul fait du patron mais ce que je sais c'est que la demande des ouvriers est justifie, aprs cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont en droit, mais juste que moralement je les comprend vu que des entreprises du mme domaine le font ils se demandent si la leur ne pourrait pas le faire aussi, et l c'est au patron de voir, mais considrer de ta part que leur demande n'est pas justifie, je ne suis pas d'accord.
En gnral cette mesure est applique dans les entreprises  bas salaires et de type industriel et l'acceptation de leur demande serait un bienfait pour eux et un plus pour la consommation de notre pays.
Sarkozy avait compris a c'est te dire...

Tiens  propos de Sarkozy, le gouvernement hollande a pens  tous ceux qui avaient travaills pour Sarkozy et il les a tous vir, le nouveau patron de la police des police en faisait partie (celui qui a fait lassaut contre Merah), une liste de personnalits vires qui tient sur deux feuilles et qu'a montr un journaliste cet aprem.
Hollande avait pourtant dit qu'il ne ferait pas la chasse aux sorcires, c'est  dire ce genre d'action, un mensonge de plus

EDIT :
Des nouvelles de bruxelles !
Un vrai polar  Bruxelles

Et parait-il que certains voient la rvolution !
Le-jour-o-la-classe-moyenne-se-soulevera

----------


## souviron34

> Tiens  propos de Sarkozy, le gouvernement hollande a pens  tous ceux qui avaient travaills pour Sarkozy et il les a tous vir, le nouveau patron de la police des police en faisait partie (celui qui a fait lassaut contre Merah), une liste de personnalits vires qui tient sur deux feuilles et qu'a montr un journaliste cet aprem.
> Hollande avait pourtant dit qu'il ne ferait pas la chasse aux sorcires, c'est  dire ce genre d'action, un mensonge de plus


Qui y a cru ?????

Depuis le dbut de la Vime a se passe comme a...

(tout en nous disant que "_non, non, nous on est des dmocrates_"..


(comme pour la tl par exemple.. Les hauts cris qu'on a entendu sur "la nomination par l'Etat" , d'une part on ne les entendait pas ni sous Mitterand ni sous Jospin (_et pourtant Elkabach, Duhamel, et quelques autres sont passs  la trappe_), mais d'autre part aujourd'hui Pfimlin a dj eu droit  quelques remontrances...et quand on voit la "pugnacit" avec laquelle quelqu'un comme Pujadas enfonce ses questions quand il est face  un reprsentant du pouvoir, il a beau faire, c'est un fonctionnaire qui veut garder son poste et pas un journaliste...)

----------


## pmithrandir

POur la chasse aux sercires, elle est plus que partielle.
Hollande se fait dailleur engueuler par ses potes qui lorgnes les postes.

Mais outre cet aspet, cela pose beaucoup de problme de garder les anciens. Comme les choix etaient tres politiques, ils sont clairement en train de travailler contre leur ministre parfois...

Quand un ministre / un service travaille contre son responsable, ca donne des situation conne ou normalement quelqu'un lancerait une alerte en disant "je crois qu'on fait une connerie" et ou l, on s'empresse de valiuder le communiqu de presse bancal... juste pour rigoler.

----------


## souviron34

> Quand un ministre / un service travaille contre son responsable, ca donne des situation conne ou normalement quelqu'un lancerait une alerte en disant "je crois qu'on fait une connerie" et ou l, on s'empresse de valiuder le communiqu de presse bancal... juste pour rigoler.


J'ai du mal  voir le lien avec :




> Mais outre cet aspet, cela pose beaucoup de problme de garder les anciens. Comme les choix etaient tres politiques, ils sont clairement en train de travailler contre leur ministre parfois...


Car justement quelqu'un qui ne serait pas "du mme bord" aurait plus tendance  lancer une alerte que quelqu'un du mme bord, qui est dans le mme sens...


Mais de toutes faons, le problme est assez absurde...  Un fonctionnaire est un fonctionnaire. *Il se DOIT* d'tre indpendant (_mon pre tait communiste et responsable national syndical, cela ne l'a jamais empch d'appliquer et faire appliquer des dcisions de tous les gouvernements de droite sous lesquels il a t.. Quand il tait pas d'accord, il allait manifester, mais pendant son travail, il tait tenu d'appliquer la politique gouvernementale_) . Un fonctionnaire n'a PAS  avoir d'tats d'mes et d'opinions dans le cadre se son travail..

Il est pay par l'ensemble des citoyens, et la majorit a lu ce gouvernement-l.. Et donc cette politique-l.. Dans le cadre de son travail, il est purement l pour faire appliquer la loi et la politique mise en place.


Il n'y a *que* les cabinets ministriels et les ambassadeurs qui sont dpendants du pouvoir politique.. (_en thorie .._ ).

Et c'est bien l o se passe le problme de la Vime, Hollande compris...

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que le problme, c'est que les cabinets / prefets sont tris par accointance politique tradityionnellement.

En effet, ils ont tellement de pouvoir que l'on pense, a tort ou a raison, que l'on ne peut pas risquer d'avoir un indic au sein de l'quipe.

Mais surtout, parce qu'on peut faire son travail, sans faire de faute relle, mais sans y mettre de la bonne volont.

Prenons l'exemple de la circulaire sur la GPA. Que personne au cabinet du ministre ne s'etonne que le timing n'est pas le bon alors que les dbats commencent a l'assemble... (pour rappel, circulaire qui facilite les dmarches de reconnaissances pour les parents qui utilisent la GPA  l'tranger)
Un cabinet acquis a la ministre aurait forcement lancer une alerte, demand confirmation pour ce qui tait forcement une connerie.

Mais l, hop, on ne dit rien, et ca fout le bordel.

----------


## dragonno

Franchement, prenons l'exemple du nouveau chef de la police des polices, celui qui dirigeait l'assaut contre Mrah et qui a t vir de son poste pour mettre un pote  Hollande, vous pensez que ce chef de la police tait contre la loi de Hollande ? Non, il appliquait simplement les directives gouvernementales, donc ce n'est pas le fait d'tre contre Hollande qui leur coute leur poste mais surtout le fait d'avoir servi sous Sarkozy.
On commence vraiment  en avoir marre des gouvernements "bande  Flairsou".
Une salet de bande de mafieux, voil ce que c'est.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je trouve ca beau l'idalisme...

Le fonctionnaire qui met de cot ses avis, ses convictions... 

Srieusement, ce directeur tait clairement un homme de main de sarkozy, qui entre autre communiquait des infos en douce comme tous les gens a ce niveau de pouvoir.
Hors, une info qui est communiqu sans accord, ca peut tre devastateur.

Par ailleur, l'assaut de Merah est une honte, juste bonne  faire taire quequ'un et a ne pas l'amener au procs. La police s'est comporte comme des cowboys, ils ont risqu la vie des policiers pour avoir un homme rapidement pour faire plaissir aux tlvisions et au prsident en place. C'est normal de dgager ce genre de responsable et je pense que le mnage n'a pas t assez svre sur cette affaire et que les investigations en cours sur le sujet ne seront pas tendre.

Pour en revenir aux nominations
Il arrive un niveau ou le secret est ncessaire. Pas sur la dure, mais dans l'immdiat. Mme au travail on en a besoin pour laisser le tempss de prvoir des rponses aux questions qui seront immanquablement poses.
Alors au niveau d'un pays...

----------


## Invit

> Srieusement, ce directeur tait clairement un homme de main de sarkozy, qui entre autre communiquait des infos en douce comme tous les gens a ce niveau de pouvoir.


Si c'tait le cas, pourquoi avoir attendu si longtemps, pourquoi, surtout, ne pas ouvrir une enqute ou un procs? Le fait qu'il s'agisse d'une mutation autoritaire suggre plutt qu'on avait un ami  placer. Et mme si ce n'tait pas vrai, dans le climat actuel, aprs les nominations d'un assez grand nombre d'amis (Lang, Sgo, Huchon, le directeur de cabinet de Jospin au CSA), je pense que c'est l'image qui restera...

Sinon, le grand dballage commence, on attend maintenant les camras dans toutes les pices de l'Elyse et de Matignon, faon Loft Story, puis les gages faon Koh Lanta pour les ministres ayant mal "perform", et aprs, peut tre les auto-critiques publiques... 

Hollande et Ayrault taient  26% d'opinions favorables (-5%), et  lire les commentaires des articles de presse, on n'a pas l'impression que cela contribue  rassembler les franais, ni  rtablir la confiance. Mais bon, avec la n-ime priptie sur le mariage gay, nos bons sous prfets doivent penser que ca leur permet de gagner du temps. 

[Edit] Et d'ailleurs, a commence dj  tre insuffisant : on apprend ce matin que les ministres devront dclarer leur patrimoine, mais pas leurs revenus, et a commence  rler...

Mais a n'empche pas les effets d'annonce, Moscovici disait, le clown triste de Bercy, hier que l'on serait en dessous de 3% fin 2014. Ca ne coute rien de l'annoncer, comme il ne sera probablement plus aux affaires dbut 2015 (il se rve  l'eurogroupe, Mosco, mais si ca ne marche pas, on lui trouvera surement une institution europenne). La presse constatait aussi que la part des dpenses de l'Etat dans le PIB avait augment en 2012, et augmenterait encore en 2013, mais c'est surement un effet d'optique, vu qu'on nous rpte que des efforts vont tre faits...

Et, petite info intressante, le modle Chypriote semble faire des mules...

http://www.24hgold.com/francais/actu...Mark+O%27Byrne

Ca va tre bon pour la croissance et l'pargne, ca encore...

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est un peu la base de l'conomie capitaliste, mais a semble trs difficile  accepter en France.


Disons, que c'est UNE vision d'un capitalisme immoral et on a le droit d"tre contre, non ? 




> Il suffit aussi d'couter le discours d'une partie de nos politiques et journalistes sur les "revenus du capital", qu'il faudrait taxer comme les salaires, et les profits, qu'il faudrait rinvestir en totalit. C'est sur que a doit donner leur drolement envie, aux capitalistes, d'investir dans l'conomie relle...


Quand on voit des gens assis dans sur un yacht toute la journe, votent les licenciement de millions de personnes qui bossent pour les enrichir d'avantage, juste pour gagner un peu plus, sans mme connaitre, la socit qu'ils liquident, ni mme savoir o elle se trouve (ne parlons pas des gens qui y travaillent, ils n'ont aucun intrt ce sont des ... pvres ! Pouah, quelle horreur ! Tu te rends compte ma chrie ? Y a des gens qui travaillent pour vivre ! Non, c'est pas vrai ! Quels cons !")
C'est a l'jdal que tu dfends ? Cool ! On est revenu au moyen ge.  ::ccool:: 





> Mais de toutes faons, le problme est assez absurde...  Un fonctionnaire est un fonctionnaire. *Il se DOIT* d'tre indpendant


Bisounours quand tu nous tiens...   ::mouarf:: 

Autant c'est vrai au guichet du Trsor Public de Ploucaster Lahoulac, autant au niveau des Hauts Fonctionnaires, je comprends que l'on ai envie de travailler avec des gens de confiance, plutt que des mecs qui vont tout mettre en uvre pour te planter.

----------


## Invit

> Quand on voit des gens assis dans sur un yacht toute la journe, votent les licenciement de millions de personnes qui bossent pour les enrichir d'avantage, juste pour gagner un peu plus, sans mme connaitre, la socit qu'ils liquident, ni mme savoir o elle se trouve


Tu en as vu beaucoup des comme a? Ou tu as vu l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a entendu dire qu'un journaliste avait vu l'homme qui a avait entendu parler de.

Srieusement, les gentils ouvriers et les mchants capitalistes, et le "revenu au moyen ge", qui semble avoir remplac "heures les plus sombres" dans les discussions internet, vraiment?

En gnral, les plans sociaux ne sont pas dcids par les mchants actionnaires sur leurs yachts, mais pas des gentils salaris qui ont besoin de justifier par des "gains de productivit" leurs gros salaires. Et le fait que "gains de productivit" se traduit souvent par "licenciement" tient en grande partie au fait que depuis plusieurs dcennies, on a fait monter le cot du travail, de faon  donner plus d'avantages  ceux qui ont un travail, quitte  financer ces avantages acquis par des licenciements qu'on pourra imputer aux mchants actionnaires.

Si on va par l, la grande majorit des informaticiens fait un beau mtier, o l'on peut justifier nos 5 SMIC par le fait que notre boulot permet de virer 10 ouvriers. Gagnant-gagnant, comme ils disent. Vu comme a, c'est tout de suite moins sympa, mais il est bien videmment plus facile d'expliquer que c'est pas de notre faute, que c'tait la guerre, et qu'on avait des ordres...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Bisounours quand tu nous tiens...  
> 
> Autant c'est vrai au guichet du Trsor Public de Ploucaster Lahoulac, autant au niveau des Hauts Fonctionnaires, je comprends que l'on ai envie de travailler avec des gens de confiance, plutt que des mecs qui vont tout mettre en uvre pour te planter.





> Je trouve ca beau l'idalisme...
> 
> Le fonctionnaire qui met de cot ses avis, ses convictions...


Ou alors il y a vraiment eu une perte totale de l'thique de fonctionnaire, mais, pour reprendre cet exemple, mon pre tait Directeur Rgional de la Scu (_entre 4 et 6 dpartements sous son autorit_) , membre offficiel et non cach du PCF, secrtaire national de la CGT pour les Affaires Sociales, et il a toujours appliqu les directives de De Gaulle, Pompidou, Peyrefitte, et autres Chaban-Delmas....  tout en voyant sa carrire bloque pour raisons politiques... (_et c'tait pourtant du temps o le PCF tait  25%, ou Waldeck Rochet, Marchais, et autres Jacques Duclos taient candidats  la prsidentielle_) 

Et je ne crois pas que cela ait t un cas isol.. 

C'est au contraire plus on monte dans la hirarchie plus le "sentiment du Service Public" est lev...

Honntement, Jon, a m'tonne de toi...




> Si on va par l, la grande majorit des informaticiens fait un beau mtier, o l'on peut justifier nos 5 SMIC par le fait que notre boulot permet de virer 10 ouvriers. Gagnant-gagnant, comme ils disent. Vu comme a, c'est tout de suite moins sympa, mais il est bien videmment plus facile d'expliquer que c'est pas de notre faute, que c'tait la guerre, et qu'on avait des ordres...


 ::ccool:: 

Tout  fait.. C'est fou cette propension  la paille et la poutre....  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, mes parents sont aussi fonctionnaires... mais justement, entre eux et des amis... j'ai eu des infos diffrentes.

Les gens qui progressent sont de deux type : 
 - ceux qui le font par leur sens du service public
 - ceux qui le font par accointance

Les deux groupes se connaissent et se tire la bourre.

J'ai par exemple une amie qui a dnonce les dtournement de fond d'un directeur... qui manque de bol il bossait pour un certain ancien ministre de la culture... (de gauche) on l'a remercie dans les deux sens du terme(on a quand mme vir le directeur) et puis on l'a remise a un autre poste pour qu'elle chasse une autre malversation.

Dans l'histoire, tu as une personne qui a le sens du service public, et lautre le sens de la politique.
Le problme, c'est que au dessus d'un certain poste... niveau prfet, ministre, les accointances politiques commencent a tre plus nombreuses que les fonctionnaires... et la ca fait mal.

----------


## GPPro

> Si on va par l, la grande majorit des informaticiens fait un beau mtier, o l'on peut justifier nos 5 SMIC par le fait que notre boulot permet de virer 10 ouvriers. Gagnant-gagnant, comme ils disent. Vu comme a, c'est tout de suite moins sympa, mais il est bien videmment plus facile d'expliquer que c'est pas de notre faute, que c'tait la guerre, et qu'on avait des ordres...
> 
> Francois


O on pourrait dire que notre mtier permet  la socit de gagner en temps libre et de baisser la charge de travail sur tout un chacun... Mais bon, dans un modle bas sur le pognon et la croissance... Bouh les 35 !!!

----------


## GPPro

> C'est au contraire plus on monte dans la hirarchie plus le "sentiment du Service Public" est lev...


C'est une blague ? Ton pre tait peut-tre un type bien, mais de l  en faire une rgle... Et pour ce qui est de la scu aujourd'hui, je peux te certifier que ce qui motive les directeurs  appliquer les consignes ministrielles, ce n'est pas le sens du service publique (qui a dit primes ???).

----------


## souviron34

C'est alors bien triste, si c'est le cas, car cela indique rellement une perte de l'thique..

Je me souviens de convocations de mon pre au Ministre, o un Chaban lui disait en face qu'il ne monterait pas plus haut.. Ce qui, comme je le mentionnais, n'empchait pas que les 2 s'estimaient, et que mon pre respectait son rle de fonctionnaire..

Honntement, si ceci a disparu, alors adieu veau vaches.... 

J'ai alors encore plus hte de retourner dans "ma cabane au Canada"....

----------


## Invit

> O on pourrait dire que notre mtier permet  la socit de gagner en temps libre et de baisser la charge de travail sur tout un chacun...


C'est comme ca qu'on nous vend la productivit, la fermeture des usines remplaces par le tertiaire, les 35 heures, la socit des loisirs, et les lendemains qui chantent pendant qu'on rase gratis.

Mais comme a fait plus de trente ans qu'on tient ce discours, on commence  avoir du recul. Et la ralit, c'est que l'on a de moins en moins de croissance, de plus en plus de chomage, surtout chez les jeunes dont les beaux diplomes pour tous n'ont plus de valeur, que l'Etat vit  crdit depuis des annes, ce qui veut dire qu'il va falloir augmenter violemment les impots, et que la socit se divise de plus en plus nettement entre une classe protge (plutt moyenne et suprieure), qui a du travail, des garanties, et bnficie  plein du magnifique modle sociale que le monde entier nous envie, et qu'on finance  crdit, et une classe dfavorise (plutt infrieure, mais pas toujours), qui est de plus en plus exclue du systme, et se tourne soit vers les extrmes, soit s'en va quand elle en a la possibilit (cf les jeunes diploms ayant des diplomes valables). 

Et en fin de compte, les gros sont de plus en plus gros, bien qu'ils expliquent qu'ils ne sont pas gros, juste envelopps, et qu'il y a des plus gros encore (cf nos ministres qui ont  peine assez d'argent pour vivre), et les maigres vont mal, de plus en plus, parce qu'il faut bien augmenter les impots, et tailler dans les dpenses, pour donner aux gros de la classe moyenne un petit rpit supplmentaire.

Bref, c'est une des belles intentions dont l'enfer est pav. Les gains de productivit *auraient pu* se traduire par une monde o *chacun* vivait mieux, mais on a *prfr* en faire profiter les patrons *et* les intermdiaires (oui nous, les gentils informaticiens que c'est pas notre faute parce qu'on fait qu'obir).

Lesquels intermdiaires n'ont aucune reconnaissance du ventre, soit dit en passant, puisqu'ils vomissent les mchants actionnaires et la mondialisation, qui a pourtant fait qu'ils gagnent bien plus que les ouvriers... 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> C'est comme ca qu'on nous vend la productivit, la fermeture des usines remplaces par le tertiaire, les 35 heures, la socit des loisirs, et les lendemains qui chantent pendant qu'on rase gratis.
> 
> Mais comme a fait plus de trente ans qu'on tient ce discours, on commence  avoir du recul. Et la ralit, c'est que l'on a de moins en moins de croissance, de plus en plus de chomage, surtout chez les jeunes dont les beaux diplomes pour tous n'ont plus de valeur, que l'Etat vit  crdit depuis des annes, ce qui veut dire qu'il va falloir augmenter violemment les impots, et que la socit se divise de plus en plus nettement entre une classe protge (plutt moyenne et suprieure), qui a du travail, des garanties, et bnficie  plein du magnifique modle sociale que le monde entier nous envie, et qu'on finance  crdit, et une classe dfavorise (plutt infrieure, mais pas toujours), qui est de plus en plus exclue du systme, et se tourne soit vers les extrmes, soit s'en va quand elle en a la possibilit (cf les jeunes diploms ayant des diplomes valables). Et en fin de compte, les gros sont de plus en plus gros, bien qu'ils expliquent qu'ils ne sont pas gros, juste envelopps, et qu'il y a des plus gros encore (cf nos ministres qui ont  peine assez d'argent pour vivre), et les maigres vont mal, de plus en plus, parce qu'il faut bien augmenter les impots, et tailler dans les dpenses, pour donner aux gros de la classe moyenne un petit rpit supplmentaire.
> 
> Bref, c'est une des belles intentions dont l'enfer est pav.
> 
> Francois


Dsol mais ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit... Ce que j'ai dit c'est que dans le modle que tu chrissais tant, effectivement l'informatique est un outil de casse sociale (oui, je suis d'accord avec toi !!!).

RAF De ce qui t'est vendu par d'autres, et n'essaie pas de me faire dfenseur de leur cause... Mon lien sur les 35h tait une faon de souligner avec ironie ce qui se passait ds que l'on parle de rduction du temps de travail (dans un modle capitaliste, les 35h sont une utopie  partir du moment o c'est une dcision  l'chelon national, sauf  dire qu'on est vachement plus fort que les autres et faire pareil/mieux en moins longtemps).

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je me souviens de convocations de mon pre au Ministre, o un Chaban lui disait en face qu'il ne monterait pas plus haut.. Ce qui, comme je le mentionnais, n'empchait pas que les 2 s'estimaient, et que mon pre respectait son rle de fonctionnaire..


J'ai du mal a te comprendre.
Tu dit d'un cot que les fonctionnaires sont intgre et ont le sens du service public, mais de l'autre que ceux la ne montent pas au dessus d'un certain niveau.
Directeur de la police, c'est juste le niveau inaccessible semble t'il pour un mec pas pistonn.

Ca rejoint parfaitement ce que tu explique plus haut... ton pre n'aurait pas pu travailler au ministre par exemple. Les places y sont rservs.

----------


## souviron34

> O on pourrait dire que notre mtier permet  la socit de gagner en temps libre et de baisser la charge de travail sur tout un chacun... Mais bon, dans un modle bas sur le pognon et la croissance... Bouh les 35 !!!


J'ajouterais  ce que dit Franois que si tu dis a, tu omets le fait que tout cela n'est possible *que* si tu te bases sur un "_modle bas sur le pognon et la croissance_"  ::aie:: 

Entre "le cloud", "les multicoeurs", les tablettes, les Iphone, les Ipad, les "_mthodologies qui rendent obsoltes ce qui s'tait fait avant_", etc etc, c'est au consommateur d'acheter et de renouveler...

L o quelqu'un avant utilisait ses yeux et son cerveau, un papier et un crayon, maintenant il faut plus de 2000 euros (_ordi+IDE+imprimante+abonnement internet+....._)

Et les mtiers de l'informatique aujourd'hui ne vivent pas pour la majorit pour crer de nouvelles choses, mais refaire  l'infini en fonction des tendances, avec un gaspillage de plus en plus effarant de ressources naturelles ou non (_mmoire, DD, etc_).

En bref, cette "socit de loisirs" ne peut se faire que grce  ce cochon de payant de consommateur...

Crois-tu vraiment que vu sous cet angle le "mtier" d'informaticien soit si glorieux que a ????

Quand le Pont Du Gard a 2000 ans et Notre Dame 850, et qu'on te vend un truc qui ne durera pas plus que 5 ans ?????

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai du mal a te comprendre.
> Tu dit d'un cot que les fonctionnaires sont intgre et ont le sens du service public, mais de l'autre que ceux la ne montent pas au dessus d'un certain niveau.
> Directeur de la police, c'est juste le niveau inaccessible semble t'il pour un mec pas pistonn.
> 
> Ca rejoint parfaitement ce que tu explique plus haut... ton pre n'aurait pas pu travailler au ministre par exemple. Les places y sont rservs.


Non, je dis que les hauts fonctionnaires ont (avaient ??) un haut sens de la Fonction Publique *mme si* ils sont (taient) bloqus...

Et que les "blocages" taient du temps de De Gaulle et de la droite dure. On aurait pu penser qu'une gauche - surtout bobo comme aujourd'hui - en aurait fini avec ce modle de fonctionnaire "au pied"...


PS: par exemple au Canada ou aux US, seuls les ministres et leurs cabinets, et les ambassadeurs, changent..   Les responsables des Services jusque au dernier niveau avant le cabinet ne changent pas.. Pour mmoire, Hoover (_mme si c'est pas un modle, loin de l_) a servi sous 3 prsidents rpublicains et 3 dmocrates (_je crois, mais j'ai pas vrifi les nombres exacts._). J'ai la flemme de chercher, mais c'est une constante pour les autres administrations aussi...

[EDIT]

Vrification faite c'est 8 prsidents

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Edgar_Hoover
[/EDIT]

----------


## GPPro

> J'ajouterais  ce que dit Franois que si tu dis a, tu omets le fait que tout cela n'est possible *que* si tu te bases sur un "_modle bas sur le pognon et la croissance_" 
> 
> Entre "le cloud", "les multicoeurs", les tablettes, les Iphone, les Ipad, les "mthodologies qui rendent obsoltes ce qui s'tait fait avant", etc etc, c'est au consommateur d'acheter et de renouveler...
> 
> L o quelqu'un avant utilisait ses yeux et son cerveau, un papier et un crayon, maintenant il faut plus de 2000 euros (_ordi+IDE+imprimante+....._)
> 
> Et les mtiers de l'informatique aujourd'hui ne vivent pas pour la majorit pour crer de nouvelles choses, mais refaire  l'infini en fonctions des tendances, avec un gaspillage de plus en plus effarant de ressources naturelles ou non (_mmoire, DD, etc_).
> 
> En bref, cette "socit de loisirs" ne peut se faire que grce  ce cohon de payant de consommateur...
> ...


On peut comparer torchons et serviettes... Bien que je sois d'accord avec la stupidit de la fuite en avant actuelle (aucun logiciel grand publique hormis les jeux ne justifie la puissance actuelle - enfin plutt, si tous les logiciels grands publiques actuels taient cods avec un soucis d'efficacit alors rien ne justifierait la puissance actuelle hormis certains jeux...), comparer un ordi avec un pont o une cathdrale...

----------


## r0d

> C'est comme ca qu'on nous vend la productivit, la fermeture des usines remplaces par le tertiaire, les 35 heures, la socit des loisirs, et les lendemains qui chantent pendant qu'on rase gratis.
> 
> Mais comme a fait plus de trente ans qu'on tient ce discours, on commence  avoir du recul. Et la ralit, c'est que l'on a de moins en moins de croissance, de plus en plus de chomage, surtout chez les jeunes dont les beaux diplomes pour tous n'ont plus de valeur, que l'Etat vit  crdit depuis des annes, ce qui veut dire qu'il va falloir augmenter violemment les impots, et que la socit se divise de plus en plus nettement entre une classe protge (plutt moyenne et suprieure), qui a du travail, des garanties, et bnficie  plein du magnifique modle sociale que le monde entier nous envie, et qu'on finance  crdit, et une classe dfavorise (plutt infrieure, mais pas toujours), qui est de plus en plus exclue du systme, et se tourne soit vers les extrmes, soit s'en va quand elle en a la possibilit (cf les jeunes diploms ayant des diplomes valables).


L, je pense que tu fais preuve d'un soupon de mauvaise foi.
Depuis 30 ans, le culte du travail n'a jamais t aussi fort. Consquence logique de la gnralisation des doctrines librales: tout est marchandise, donc pour tre heureux (libre, bien portant, et un confort minimum) il faut de l'argent, il faut donc travailler. Lorsque, aujourd'hui, on te demande "qu'est-ce que tu fais?", on n'attend pas de toi que tu parles de tes hobbies, mais bien videmment de ton travail. D'ailleurs travail et emploi sont deux mots qui sont trop souvent utiliss comme synonymes mais c'est une grosse erreur  mon avis. Enfin, c'est une autre histoire....
Les 35 heures n'est qu'une parenthse dans une vague de culte du travail impose  grand coup de propagande de toute sorte.
Le chmage n'a baiss, depuis 40 ans, que pendant la priode Jospin, et je refuse de croire que les 35 heures n'y sont pour rien. C'est juste une vidence: le travail peut galement tre partag. Il le devrait, d'ailleurs, et a laisserait peut-tre le temps (et surtout l'nergie) aux citoyens de s'intresser  la chose publique.

----------


## GPPro

> L, je pense que tu fais preuve d'un soupon de mauvaise foi.
> Depuis 30 ans, le culte du travail n'a jamais t aussi fort. Consquence logique de la gnralisation des doctrines librales: tout est marchandise, donc pour tre heureux (libre, bien portant, et un confort minimum) il faut de l'argent, il faut donc travailler. Lorsque, aujourd'hui, on te demande "qu'est-ce que tu fais?", on n'attend pas de toi que tu parles de tes hobbies, mais bien videmment de ton travail. D'ailleurs travail et emploi sont deux mots qui sont trop souvent utiliss comme synonymes mais c'est une grosse erreur  mon avis. Enfin, c'est une autre histoire....
> Les 35 heures n'est qu'une parenthse dans une vague de culte du travail impose  grand coup de propagande de toute sorte.
> Le chmage n'a baiss, depuis 40 ans, que pendant la priode Jospin, et je refuse de croire que les 35 heures n'y sont pour rien. C'est juste une vidence: le travail peut galement tre partag. Il le devrait, d'ailleurs, et a laisserait peut-tre le temps (et surtout l'nergie) aux citoyens de s'intresser  la chose publique.


Il y a au moins une chose que nous pouvons leur accorder : le partage du travail, dans le modle actuel, n'est possible que s'il est dcid  un niveau international... Mais l on va tomber dans d'autres considrations (impuissance des tats, vrais dtenteurs du pouvoir conomique, etc.). Mais bon, de toute faon c'est de la faute de la "gauche"  ::D:

----------


## minnesota

Si vous ne comprenez pas le chinois, ne comptez pas sur la traduction  ::mouarf:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOadagqruHg"]Le vnrable professeur Mehlang Chang et le syndrome du larbin - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Invit

> Si vous ne comprenez pas le chinois, ne comptez pas sur la traduction


Il aurait mieux valu le mettre sur un discours de sartre, ou un pisode de casimir, comme ca, au moins, on comprenait l'original...

Si j'ai bien compris, l'interview porte sur la "voie chinoise" au moment o la Chine acquiert une position centrale sur la scne mondiale (et le discours est d'une banalit affligeante, avec tous les mots d'ordres  la mode sur le "soft power", mais bon c'est CCTV aussi)

Je n'ai pas lu le texte franais, a avait l'air un peu niais...
bref, 胡说八道, comme on dit...

夏东

----------


## Jon Shannow

Minnesota, je ne sais si le sous-titrage correspond  ce qui est dit, mais en tout cas, je suis d'accord  100% avec ce qui est sous-titr.  ::ccool::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu en as vu beaucoup des comme a? Ou tu as vu l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a entendu dire qu'un journaliste avait vu l'homme qui a avait entendu parler de.


Ne me fait pas croire que tu n'as pas compris que c'tait une image.  ::roll:: 
Merci de ne pas te faire plus bte que tu l'es, pour mieux assner  des contre vrits fumeuses !
Comme celles-ci...



> En gnral, les plans sociaux ne sont pas dcids par les mchants actionnaires sur leurs yachts, mais pas des gentils salaris qui ont besoin de justifier par des "gains de productivit" leurs gros salaires.


Parce que, ne serait-ce pas les actionnaires, qui exigent des gains de productivit sous menaces de changer de dirigeant ?

En gros, non seulement ils sont cupides mais en plus ils sont lches !




> Honntement, Jon, a m'tonne de toi...


Dans quel sens ? Tu croyais que j'avais encore un espoir dans l'humnit !  :8O: 
Non, y a longtemps que je ne crois plus en l'humain. 
"L'homme est un loup pour l'homme" qu'il disait... Ben, ils savaient peut-tre mme pas  quel point.

Ce qui m'tonne, par contre, c'est que tu es eu un pre communiste.  ::aie:: 
a t'as dgout  ce point, ou c'est pour le faire chier ?  ::mouarf:: 

Je trouve trange cette manire de dire, c'est la faute aux informaticiens s'il y a du chmage, ou c'est la faute des robots. 
Les Cromagnons qui portaient des fardeaux ont du se plaindre des mec qui fabriquaient des roues...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Le chmage n'a baiss, depuis 40 ans, que pendant la priode Jospin, et je refuse de croire que les 35 heures n'y sont pour rien.


D'abord, le chomage n'a pas baiss QUE sous Jospin. Il baisse aussi de 2005  2008, sous Chirac, puis Sarkozy. Ensuite, la baisse du chomage sous Jospin a lieu AVANT les 35 heures. 

Maintenant il y a eu un "effet 35h", qui a vite disparu parce que la modration salariale qui devait accompagner la rforme n'a pas dur.




> C'est juste une vidence: le travail peut galement tre partag. Il le devrait, d'ailleurs, et a laisserait peut-tre le temps (et surtout l'nergie) aux citoyens de s'intresser  la chose publique.


Le travail peut tre partag,  condition de partager aussi les revenus qui vont avec. Dans les cas des gains de productivit, les richesses dgages en licenciant des employs non qualifis, sont "partages" entre les patrons et les cadres (oui nous), sur le dos des travailleurs. 

Pour les 35 heures, ca a t exactement pareil. Les mtiers les plus durs, ouvriers agricoles, vacataires, caissires, n'en ont pas bnfici (soit parce qu'ils n'taient pas aux 35h, soit parce qu'ils ont eu 35h payes 35). Les autres ouvriers en ont bnfici, avant qu'on les dlocalise. 

Mais ca a t tout bnfices pour nos chres "classes moyennes duques", qui ont rapidement eu 35h payes 39... 

Une vraie belle mesure de gauche quoi... Et aprs tu t'tonnes que les "prolos" passent  l'extrme droite. 

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais ca a t tout bnfices pour nos chres "classes moyennes duques", qui ont rapidement eu 35h payes 39...


Et pas d'augmentations ou des augmentations plus basses pendant les annes qui ont suivi, pour compenser.

----------


## Invit

> Et pas d'augmentations ou des augmentations plus basses pendant les annes qui ont suivi, pour compenser.


L o ca a exist (personnellement, je ne l'ai jamais vu mis en oeuvre), a a dur six mois. Pas de quoi compenser une baisse de 9% (35/39) de la productivit. 

En fait, cette modration a exist, mais sur la masse salariale globale. Au niveau individuel, les salaris protgs (par leur statut, leurs diplomes, leur position dans l'entreprise) n'ont  peu prs rien vu. Les salaris exposs, il y a eu plusieurs catgories : 
- certains ont effectivement vu leur salaire bloqu,
- d'autres ont fait 35 payes 35 grace  l'annualisation et au temps partiel
- d'autres n'avaient pas les 35 heures de toutes facons
- d'autres encore ont t dlocaliss, pour compenser

Les 35 heures se sont fait contre les populations pauvres et mal duques au profit d'une classe moyenne duque, et j'avoue avoir parfois du mal  compatir quand je vois ces gentils cadres geindre, et voter Mlenchon, quand on leur fait subir le mme traitement... 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Manus dei et Fcharton, vous avez tous les deux raison.
La ou le gouvernement, et la population se sont tir une balle dans le pied, c'est qu'il fallait diminuer les revenus en proportions.
(peut tre pas en imposant la mesure imdiatement, mais en incitnt a y aller pour une date avec un dlai de mise en application).

La on a eu 2 choses :
 - un choc du cout des salaires... quand la masse salariale augmente de 1 ou 2%, on n'en parle mme pas. Quand elle augmente de 15% d'un coup, on prend le temps de comparer, et ces 15% reprsente parfois une enveloppe suffisante pour payer la dlocalisation.
 - une stagnation des salaires, qui habitue le patronat a ne pas donner d'augmentation. Hors, une fois l'habitude prise, c'est difficile de changer la donne. On arrive a des promotion de 1% de salaire pour les "lus" mritant... autant dire, une diminution de pouvoir d'achat sur plusieurs annes. Encore une fois, en crant un choc, on a favoriser la cration de politique "bis" qui vont  l'encontre des objectifs des salaris.

----------


## r0d

> Le travail peut tre partag,  condition de partager aussi les revenus qui vont avec. Dans les cas des gains de productivit, les richesses dgages en licenciant des employs non qualifis, sont "partages" entre les patrons et les cadres (oui nous), sur le dos des travailleurs.


Ben oui, c'est a le fond du problme. Et on en revient toujours au mme point: le problme n'est pas la richesse en elle-mme (croissance etc.) mais sa rpartition.
Et oui, sur ce point, la "gauche" institutionnelle ne fait pas mieux (voire pire parfois) que la droite, donc oui, effectivement, le PS est en grande partie responsable de la monte du FN.
Mais en fait, nous en discutions hier, et si on fait le point:
- la politique de droite mene par le PS a favoris et continue de favoriser le FN
- les manuvres tactiques du PS pour faire perdre des voies  la droite ont favoris le FN
- la symbolique vichyste (travail famille patrie) utilise  des fins stratgiques par la droite, pour rcuprer des bulletins, on favoris le FN.
Donc au final, lorsque tu dis "on a les politiciens qu'on mrite", je m'insurge: la force du FN aujourd'hui n'est que le rsultat de manuvres et d'erreurs des politiciens qui, une fois au pouvoir, ne font plus leur travail de reprsentation, mais ne font plus que leur travail de tacticien.

C'est tout l'inverse de ce qu'ont fait la dernire gnration de politiciens sud-amricains (Chvez, Correa, Morales...): ils se sont fait lire grce  des manuvres stratgiques, et une fois au pouvoir, ils ont fait leur travail de reprsentant du peuple. Chvez, par exemple, la premire fois qu'il s'est fait lire en 1998, a pass plusieurs jours  rassurer les capitalistes du Vnzula. Pendant les premire semaines de la prsidence de Chvez, la bourse du pays a augment de 40%. Pendant ce temps, il prparait les premires grosses nationalisations, qui lui ont permis par la suite de financer une politique sociale.

Je parle ici de Chvez non pas pour l'encenser, mais pour montrer qu'il y a d'autres faons de faire de la politique que ce que font les vieux partis europens.

----------


## GPPro

> Ben oui, c'est a le fond du problme. Et on en revient toujours au mme point: le problme n'est pas la richesse en elle-mme (croissance etc.) mais sa rpartition.
> Et oui, sur ce point, la "gauche" institutionnelle ne fait pas mieux (voire pire parfois) que la droite, donc oui, effectivement, le PS est en grande partie responsable de la monte du FN.
> Mais en fait, nous en discutions hier, et si on fait le point:
> - la politique de droite mene par le PS a favoris et continue de favoriser le FN
> - les manuvres tactiques du PS pour faire perdre des voies  la droite ont favoris le FN
> - la symbolique vichyste (travail famille patrie) utilise  des fins stratgiques par la droite, pour rcuprer des bulletins, on favoris le FN.
> Donc au final, lorsque tu dis "on a les politiciens qu'on mrite", je m'insurge: la force du FN aujourd'hui n'est que le rsultat de manuvres et d'erreurs des politiciens qui, une fois au pouvoir, ne font plus leur travail de reprsentation, mais ne font plus que leur travail de tacticien.
> 
> C'est tout l'inverse de ce qu'ont fait la dernire gnration de politiciens sud-amricains (Chvez, Correa, Morales...): ils se sont fait lire grce  des manuvres stratgiques, et une fois au pouvoir, ils ont fait leur travail de reprsentant du peuple. Chvez, par exemple, la premire fois qu'il s'est fait lire en 1998, a pass plusieurs jours  rassurer les capitalistes du Vnzula. Pendant les premire semaines de la prsidence de Chvez, la bourse du pays a augment de 40%. Pendant ce temps, il prparait les premires grosses nationalisations, qui lui ont permis par la suite de financer une politique sociale.
> ...


Nationaliser ??? C'est autoris par la charte a ? Je croyais que c'tait un gros-mot...

----------


## r0d

> Nationaliser ??? C'est autoris par la charte a ? Je croyais que c'tait un gros-mot...


Oui j'y suis all un peu fort l, j'ai un peu honte  ::oops:: 
Mais tu sais bien, je suis un extrmiste, je ne respecte rien!  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Ce qui m'tonne, par contre, c'est que tu es eu un pre communiste. 
> a t'as dgout  ce point, ou c'est pour le faire chier ?


Aucun des deux..

Ma mre,  la limite, parce que c'tait une stalinienne convaincue, jusqu' sa mort.. Elle m'a un peu dgot..

Mais mon pre pas du tout, parce que d'une part d'esprit de dpart il tait plus ouvert, et d'autre part en tant que responsable syndical national, il tait bien oblig d'envisager les points de vue des autres, et tait donc beaucoup moins dogmatique... 

Et oui, j'avais dj eu l'occasion de le dire  plusieurs reprises, je suis d'une famille 100% communiste depuis 1945.. Pour plusieurs raisons (certaines lies au miliieu d'origine).. Et j'ai une soeur prof de russe  :;):  qui a pass 2 mois/An depuis 1969 en URSS, a des copains dissidents, etc etc.. Je connais trs trs bien..........

Mais justement, on m'a lev dans le fait de penser, et (pas ma mre) d'avoir des opinions...  et de rflchir..

Alors on a beau jeu de dire "l'opium du peuple c'est la religion", mais chez des militants "l'opium du peuple" c'est l'idologie.. Quand je vois le sectarisme dont ils font preuve....

Il se trouve que ma vie m'a mis en contact avec diverses situations, divers milieux, etc, et que je suis simplement beaucoup plus ouvert que mes parents.. 

Et, contrairement  ce que tu sembles croire, je ne suis ni de droite ni sarkozyste, j'ai simplement eu 50 ans de vie chez des militants purs et durs, et j'ai par moi-mme acquis certains mcanismes d'auto-dfense contre le lavage de cerveau qui y est pratiqu... 

Ce qui m'anne  ne pas catgoriser comme "tout mauvais" ou "abominable" quelqu'un qui ne pense pas comme mo ou quelque ide avec laquelle je ne suis pas d'accord (mme violemment)...

Je crois que a s'appelle de la tolrance  :;): 



PS: et quand il y a 3 ans j'ai vid le grennier et que je suis tomb sur les brochures des annes fin 40/50 pour les "ouvriers", a n'avait rien  envier aux pamphlets nazis : de beaux jeunes gens qu'on prsentait faisant du sport, des batiments bien carrs pour "aller faire des cures", etc etc.. Trs enrichissant, mais trs parlant...

----------


## souviron34

> Depuis 30 ans, le culte du travail n'a jamais t aussi fort. Consquence logique de la gnralisation des doctrines librales


Je crois que tu te trompes...

Le Culte du Travail tait bien plus fort avant (les stakanovistes), en particulier dans les Rpubliques Socialistes...

Et dans nos pays, c'tait pas un culte, mais un respect et une obligation : on s'lve par le travail.. D'o le CNAM, le Collge de France, ou les Compagnons , le Meilleur Ouvrier de France, le Mrite Agricole, etc... par exemple...


C'est au contraire depuis 30 ans (allez, 40) qu'un "culte du loisir" s'est dvelopp...

Le fait de parler de "travail" n'est donc en rien une valeur de droite..  mais au contraire une valeur rpublicaine permettant justement de profiter de "l'ascenseur social".. Et le fait de l'affubler de qualificatifs voquant Vichy au simple motif que a contient le mot "travail" met  dos tous les vrais ouvriers qui n'ont pas le choix et ont une fiert du travail manuel (_comme les mineurs, les Florange, les Lejaby, etc.._)..

R-coute "le vieux" de Daniel Guichard, ou "Saint-Etienne" de Bernard Lavilliers...

----------


## Invit

> Donc au final, lorsque tu dis "on a les politiciens qu'on mrite", je m'insurge: la force du FN aujourd'hui n'est que le rsultat de manuvres et d'erreurs des politiciens qui, une fois au pouvoir, ne font plus leur travail de reprsentation, mais ne font plus que leur travail de tacticien.


D'abord, en dmocratie, sur le long terme, il est possible de se dbarasser d'un lu dont on ne veut pas: il suffit de ne pas le rlire. Or, a fait une bonne trentaine d'annes que ce genre de politicien est lu et rlu. Mitterand tait un pur tacticien, ce qui ne l'a pas empch d'tre rlu, et d'avoir encore aujourd'hui une assez belle image. Hollande, moins dou que Mitterand, est assez tactique, lui aussi: lu par le peuple de gauche lors de la primaire, puis par le peuple tout court en Mai. 

Si on garde ce genre de personne, c'est qu'on en veut bien, donc qu'on les mrite, non?

Ensuite, imputer la  hausse du FN aux seules erreurs des partis de gouvernement, c'est dcidment faire bien peu de cas du peuple (tu me dois sur ce point, Rod... et la conscience de classe, et le rle de guide du proltariat, et les lumpen, en pointe toujours, tu en fais quoi?) Le FN progresse aussi parce que certaines de ses ides trouvent un cho dans la population. Note aussi que sa doctrine volue, d'un discours trs centr sur la baisse des impots et les immigrs, vers un discours plus anti europen, avec un tat assez fort.

En essayant de faire du FN un "accident dmocratique", n des tactiques politiciennes des uns et des autres, je crois que tu le sous estimes beaucoup. 

C'est, soit dit en passant, une caractristique de la pense de gauche. les gauchistes des annes 30 sous estimaient la monte du nationalisme, pour les mmes raisons.






> Pendant ce temps, il prparait les premires grosses nationalisations, qui lui ont permis par la suite de financer une politique sociale.


Et en France, tu nationaliserais quoi pour financer une politique sociale? la SNCF? EDF? LVMH? L'Oral? Tu fais comment, avec les dficits qu'on a aujourd'hui. Tu rquisitionnes et tu espres que les marchs soient comprhensifs? 

Je dis cela parce que les nationalisations Chavez n'taient possible QUE parce qu'il y avait du ptrole, et parce que le Vnzula avant Chavez n'avait pas un systme social trop couteux. 

Tu me diras, on a du gaz de schiste. Ah oui mais non, c'est mal le gaz de schiste...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Tu me diras, on a du gaz de schiste. Ah oui mais non, c'est mal le gaz de schiste...
> 
> Francois


Oui c'est mal, et mme aux US ils commencent  en revenir et certains voquent des pratiques de fina

----------


## GPPro

> Tu me diras, on a du gaz de schiste. Ah oui mais non, c'est mal le gaz de schiste...
> 
> Francois


Oui c'est mal, et mme aux US ils commencent  en revenir et certains voquent des pratiques de financement dignes de systmes de Ponzi (pas le temps de chercher les liens l, mais tu trouveras j'en suis sr)...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Oui c'est mal, et mme aux US ils commencent  en revenir et certains voquent des pratiques de fina


+1 ! Sur le court terme cela parat merveilleux le gaz de schiste, mais le cot environnemental sera bien plus lev que le gain conomique.

----------


## ManusDei

> +1 ! Sur le court terme cela parat merveilleux le gaz de schiste, mais le cot environnemental sera bien plus lev que le gain conomique.


Vu la taille du pays, ils peuvent se permettre d'avoir l'quivalent de plusieurs France invivables.

----------


## r0d

> Le Culte du Travail tait bien plus fort avant (les stakanovistes), en particulier dans les Rpubliques Socialistes...


Mouais, Stakhanov c'tait les annes 30, et en russie sovitique. Je veux dire que c'est plus une exception qu'une rgle. Mme Cuba, qui a embrass le Stalinisme (c'tait a o ils se faisaient vitrifier par les USA) n'ont jamais connu ce culte du travail. Mme si tu regardes la Chine, la valeur travail y est plus importante maintenant que sous Mao.




> Si on garde ce genre de personne, c'est qu'on en veut bien, donc qu'on les mrite, non?


Mouais, peut-tre; en tout cas moi j'en veux pas...




> tu me dois sur ce point, Rod... et la conscience de classe, et le rle de guide du proltariat, et les lumpen, en pointe toujours, tu en fais quoi?


Ha ou, tu sors l'artillerie lourde!! Je vais pas me laisser faire!!  ::evilred:: 
Tu prendras bien un pti pastis avant?  :;): 
Nan plus srieusement, comme je l'ai dit plus tt, tout a a vol en clats. La conscience de classe c'est quelque chose qui a d exister,  une poque, maintenant il n'y a plus que la constance de la casse. J'ai l'impression que pendant l'aprs-guerre il y avait une certaine culture politique, et les citoyens avaient un certain poids sur l'chiquier (je ne dis pas non plus que c'tait l'apoge de la dmocratie). Aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression que la population est une masse molle qui se contente de suivre la pente du chemin, pour peu qu'elle ne soit pas trop raide; ce chemin en pente tant construit quotidiennement par les trois pouvoirs (mdias, tat, argent).




> C'est, soit dit en passant, une caractristique de la pense de gauche. les gauchistes des annes 30 sous estimaient la monte du nationalisme, pour les mmes raisons.


a dpend, encore une fois, quelle gauche (la gauche est loin d'tre homogne). La Luxembourg et ses potes trotskystes avaient repr trs tt le danger (ce sont d'ailleurs les premiers  s'tre fait dzinguer).
Bon aprs, il faut pas non plus comparer le FN avec le NSDAP, faut pas dconner non plus. 




> Et en France, tu nationaliserais quoi pour financer une politique sociale? la SNCF? EDF? LVMH? L'Oral? Tu fais comment, avec les dficits qu'on a aujourd'hui. Tu rquisitionnes et tu espres que les marchs soient comprhensifs?


Moi je texproprierais toutes les banques, fissa, et je t'enverrai en prison ses managers pour "traitrise envers la nation" (ou un truc comme a). Honntement, je pense que ces gens-l font plus de mal au pays que tous les criminels qui croupissent en prison.

----------


## Invit

> +1 ! Sur le court terme cela parat merveilleux le gaz de schiste, mais le cot environnemental sera bien plus lev que le gain conomique.


Ah mais moi aussi je suis contre le gaz de schiste, j'habite dans une rgion o il y en a, et  la diffrence des amricains, je ne possde pas mon sous sol. Donc je suis bien d'accord, pas de a chez moi.

Sur le cot environnemental, il serait plus prudent de dire qu'on n'en sait rien. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on ait JAMAIS russi  chiffrer l'impact cologique de quoi que ce soit. Je crois mme que c'est l'ide du principe de prcaution, cher  nos cologistes des grandes villes: on prfre interdire, parce qu'on ne pense que les calculs minimisent le cot cologique. 

Enfin bon, c'est un dbat un peu creux. Tant qu'on peut viter le gaz de schiste, on le fera, pour de bonnes raisons cologiques, le jour o le ptrole sera trop cher, et o il FAUDRA l'exploiter, on l'exploitera, pour d'excellentes raisons scientifiques. Il serait bien sur plus intelligent de se prparer  cette ventualit, assez probable quand mme, mais bon, si gouverner c'tait prvoir, ca se saurait...


... et du coup, je ne vois toujours pas trs bien ce que Rod nationalisera quand il sera revenu de Belgique sur une locomotive...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Ha ou, tu sors l'artillerie lourde!! Je vais pas me laisser faire!! Tu prendras bien un pti pastis avant?


Manquerait plus que tu te laisses malmener pas un ennemi de classe... Et pour le pastis, faut que tu te rapproches de Paris, mais a se fera, j'en suis sur (et viens seul, et avec des billets usags, parce qu'on risque de finir dans un bel tat...)




> La conscience de classe c'est quelque chose qui a d exister,  une poque, maintenant il n'y a plus que la constance de la casse. (...) Aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression que la population est une masse molle qui se contente de suivre la pente du chemin, pour peu qu'elle ne soit pas trop raide; ce chemin en pente tant construit quotidiennement par les trois pouvoirs (mdias, tat, argent).


Tu sais que c'est prcisment le reproche que Marx et Engels faisaient au lumpenproletariat (et ce qui les oppose  Bakounine et aux anarchistes, notamment, qui voient dans le sous proltariat la proto-socit sans classe).

Du coup, si tu englobes dans cette "classe sans conscience" toutes les classes populaires, sachant que la bourgeoisie et les riches ne sont pas dans ton camp, qu'est ce qui joue le rle de fer de lance de la rvolution, dans ton systme? 

Pas les informaticiens, quand mme, parce que l je crains le pire...




> Moi je texproprierais toutes les banques, fissa, et je t'enverrai en prison ses managers pour "traitrise envers la nation" (ou un truc comme a).


Bah moi je veux bien (j'ai quelques copains banquiers, remarque, va falloir que je fasse pousser des oranges dans le parc de mon chteau...), mais tu sais, exproprier les banques pour leur piquer leurs sous et financer le systme avec, il n'y a pas besoin d'un rvolution pour cela. L'Europe l'a fait  Chypre, il y a quelques semaines. 

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Du coup, si tu englobes dans cette "classe sans conscience" toutes les classes populaires, sachant que la bourgeoisie et les riches ne sont pas dans ton camp, qu'est ce qui joue le rle de fer de lance de la rvolution, dans ton systme?


Historiquement, c'tait des "petits bourgeois" qui ont t le fer de lance de la revolution: a a bien march pour eux, d'ailleurs, sauf ceux qui ont t purgs dans les luttes de pouvoir bien sr. a a moins bien march pour les paysans et les prolos, mais bons, ils n'avaient qu' diriger leur propre rvolution, n'est-ce-pas?

Et  cette poque, je crois bienc'est peut-tre pas nostalgie, je ne pense pas, mais peut-trequ'il y avait un proltariat plus organis, plus politis, plus conscient qu'aujourd'hui.

Cela dit, Marx parlait d'une alternative, non entre le socialisme et le capitalisme, mais entre le socialisme et la barbarie. Certain ont avanc des exemple de barbarie, mais je crois qu'ils se trompaient; en tout cas, le capitalisme n'est pas encore dcd. Donc, soit Marx n'avait pas toujours raison, soit l'alternative ne s'est pas encore prsente (soit les deux, bien sr).

Je soulignerais juste que Marx prvoyait une volution du capitalisme beaucoup plus rapide que celle qui a eu lieu, mais qu'une partie rellement impressionante de ses prdictions se sont quand mme ralises. Le systme boursier et bancaire actuel est ce que Marx appellait le "capitalisme parasite". 

Pour ma part, je pense que le capitalisme ne sera pas eternel, mais je ne m'avance pas sur ce qui le remplacera. J'aimerais bien que ce soit quelque chose de socialiste, mais je ne retiens pas ma respiration, hein...

----------


## Invit

> Je soulignerais juste que Marx prvoyait une volution du capitalisme beaucoup plus rapide que celle qui a eu lieu, mais qu'une partie rellement impressionante de ses prdictions se sont quand mme ralises.


A mon avis, Marx tait un meilleur conomiste qu'historien. Sa critique du capitalisme reste assez pertinente, mais son analyse historique n'a pas rellement march. 

Marx et Engels voyaient le socialisme comme une seconde rvolution, qui apparaissait dans des pays industrialiss, aprs une rvolution bourgeoise. Je crois me souvenir qu'ils pensaient que l'Angleterre serait peut tre un des premiers pays  se soulever.

En ralit, le socialisme est apparu presque partout de la mme faon : dans des pays peu industrialiss, sans rvolution bourgeoise pralable (1905 en Russie n'est pas 1789, pas plus que 1911 en Chine), et  la faveur d'une priode de troubles politiques, guerre mondiale en Russie et en Chine, dcolonisation ailleurs. 

Dans les pays industrialiss, ca n'a pas rellement march, peut tre parce que l'ide que le proltariat constituait une classe  part tait une fiction. Dans la France et l'Angleterre du 19eme et du dbut du 20eme, il y a beaucoup de similitudes entre la classe ouvrire et la petite bourgeoisie. Les paysans sont vraiment diffrents, mais Marx n'y croyait pas trop (ca c'est Mao)

Lnine, lui, a vu assez juste. Il prvoyait ds 1927 que la prochaine srie de rvolutions aurait lieu en Asie.




> Et  cette poque, je crois bienc'est peut-tre pas nostalgie, je ne pense pas, mais peut-trequ'il y avait un proltariat plus organis, plus politis, plus conscient qu'aujourd'hui.


Je ne sais pas si on peut encore parler de proltariat, en France, aujourd'hui. Mais les classes populaires me semblent quand mme assez politises et conscientes. Le problme, c'est qu'elles ne suivent pas l'analyse marxiste...

Francois

----------


## Invit

Bon on cause, mais pendant ce temps l, a dballe grave. On a presque de la tendresse pour les ministres  qui on fait jouer un sketch aussi ridicule, et qui sont censs sourire et dire que c'est une chance. 

Allez, promis, prochain scandale on aura les dclarations de piercing et tatouages, photos  l'appui. Et si  la fin de l'anne, la courbe du chomage ne s'inverse pas, et la croissance ne revient pas, tout le gouvernement posera nu pour le calendrier coquin de la rpublique... en souriant et en expliquant  la tl que c'est une chance, bien sur. 

Il devient difficile de respecter le gouvernement, et en particulier ses chefs, qui ont imagin cette exhibition grotesque. Et je pense que la gueule de bois, au rveil, va tre svre. Le malaise, dans les mdias, est perceptible ds ce soir.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> La conscience de classe c'est quelque chose qui a d exister,  une poque, maintenant il n'y a plus que la constance de la casse. J'ai l'impression que pendant l'aprs-guerre il y avait une certaine culture politique, et les citoyens avaient un certain poids sur l'chiquier (je ne dis pas non plus que c'tait l'apoge de la dmocratie). Aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression que la population est une masse molle qui se contente de suivre la pente du chemin, pour peu qu'elle ne soit pas trop raide; ce chemin en pente tant construit quotidiennement par les trois pouvoirs (mdias, tat, argent).


Je suis pas mal d'accord, mais je pense que tu laisses un peu trop de poids aux mdias/etat et pas assez aux "gens", consommateurs de nos pays riches, qui sont trs contents d'aller en vacances avec XXXX en Thailande, d'envoyer leurs chres ttes blondes grce  RyanAir (_compagnie capitaliste si il en est une_) en Angleterre ou aller faire ses tudes au Canada (_pardon.. au Qubec_)..  , d'avoir leur cran plasma 1m50 et leur tablette et leur tlphone/iphone avec Internet dessus qui prend des photos et envoie des SMS et bientt va faire la vaisselle...

Ce forum en est l'clatante dmonstration : les remarques (trs dsobligenates) que j'ai rcolt lorsque j'ai os remettre en cause l'interdiction d'IE6, quand j'ai exprim mes doutes sur la panace de l'OO, du cloud, de tous les nouveaux noms de mthodologies miracles, etc etc, ou lorsque plusieurs d'entre nous ont mis des doutes sur la ncessit de l'introduction de l'enseignement de l'informatique au lyce ou mme avant sont autant de signes de l'abrutissement intellectuel et de la "fermeture d'esprit" qui fait que chacun vit pour sa pomme , tout en prnant - ventuellement - de grandes ides, mais ne serait pour rien au monde tent par rflchir un tant soit peu  ses habitudes de vie/pense dtestables 

Internet et la culture propage par/autour de est un grand moyen de "mollesse" en ce qui concerne la conscience de classe...

On fait ses achats sur le Net, on coute de la musique, on voit des films, on voit la tl, on bosse.. : une bulle personelle, dans laquelle le contact, et donc la conscience des autres, est absente...

Donc je dirais que c'est autant de la faute des consommateurs que nous sommes (certains plus que d'autres) que de celle des mdias, de l'Etat, ou de "l'argent"....

Ceux qui se prcipitent et n'envisagent plus une voiture sans GPS ou clim, qui ne peuvent pas aller en randonne sans leur portable, ou aller  la plage sans leur tablette, qui suivent aveuglment le premier mot d'ordre bien-pensant contre le tabac, contre les anti-machin chose, contre Depardieu, contre le RC..., qui s'offusqueraient d'avoir une voiture de 10 ou 12 ans, qui s'offusquent qu'on ne comprenne pas le Grand Bien des ampoules basse consommation, etc etc, tous ceux-l participent  la "mollesse"...

C''est une mollesse intellectuelle qui se double d'une mollesse de confort.. en lisant et nommant haut et fort des boucs missaires responsables de tous les maux de la Terre (_les riches, les fumeurs, les homophobes, les anti-colo, les anti-progrs, ......_)






> Il devient difficile de respecter le gouvernement, et en particulier ses chefs, qui ont imagin cette exhibition grotesque. Et je pense que la gueule de bois, au rveil, va tre svre. Le malaise, dans les mdias, est perceptible ds ce soir.


Meme eux ragissent avec un temps de retard : les sondages dimanche taient clairs : bien que 66% des Franais trouvent a normal, 72% trouvent que c'est grotesque tel que c'est et que a ne changera rien - et que "on ne nous dit pas tout"...

Bref, creuser sa tombe...

----------


## dragonno

> *Par Souviron :*
> Alors on a beau jeu de dire "l'opium du peuple c'est la religion", mais chez des militants "l'opium du peuple" c'est l'idologie.. Quand je vois le sectarisme dont ils font preuve....
> Il se trouve que ma vie m'a mis en contact avec diverses situations, divers milieux, etc, et que je suis simplement beaucoup plus ouvert que mes parents..


Il y a beaucoup d'autres "opium du peuple", regarde ces gens qui ne pensent qu' l'apparence, quitte  se faire oprer (hors chirurgie mdicale),  tre reconnu  la tlvision en participant  des missions de tl-ralit, ceux qui ne pensent que par le capitalisme, tout ce monde aussi est subjugu par une seule chose comme des drogus, se faisant ainsi plus facilement manipuls par les pouvoirs en place.
Les mdias et surtout la tlvision, ont une grande part de responsabilit dans notre conditionnement, ils en vivent mme de notre conditionnement, pendant ce temps nous on ne progresse pas et le pays est  la merci de puissants loby qui nous rservent de sombres jours.
Faire retomber la faute sur les gens au lieu des mdias TV c'est facile mais ces gens qui suivent comme des moutons, qui ont leur avis dessin d'avance par les mdias TV depuis leur enfance, ils ne sont pas coupables de ngligence, mais il faut les plaindre et tenter de rveiller leur mentalits, et ceux qui ont tent d'agir ainsi ont t soit traits de fous, soit d'anarchistes, sauf quand ils reussissent  lever le peuple, alors l, le peuple se libre de ses dirigeants, enfin s'il reste conscient pendant tout le temps de sa libration, sinon comme l'ont t certains pays, ils se librent d'une prison pour entrer dans une autre et les loby (militaires, conomiques, financiers) les y aident bien sr, car le but de ces loby n'est pas de faciliter l'mergence de pays plus libres.

----------


## ManusDei

> Faire retomber la faute sur les gens au lieu des mdias TV c'est facile mais ces gens qui suivent comme des moutons, qui ont leur avis dessin d'avance par les mdias TV depuis leur enfance, ils ne sont pas coupables de ngligence, mais il faut les plaindre et tenter de rveiller leur mentalits, et ceux qui ont tent d'agir ainsi ont t soit traits de fous, soit d'anarchistes, sauf quand ils reussissent  lever le peuple, alors l, le peuple se libre de ses dirigeants, enfin s'il reste conscient pendant tout le temps de sa libration, sinon comme l'ont t certains pays, ils se librent d'une prison pour entrer dans une autre et les loby (militaires, conomiques, financiers) les y aident bien sr, car le but de ces loby n'est pas de faciliter l'mergence de pays plus libres.


Je ne te pensais pas si chrtien : "Pardonnez-leur (pre), ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font". 
Et ce que tu fais, a n'est pas du lobbying ?



> Bon on cause, mais pendant ce temps l, a dballe grave. On a presque de la tendresse pour les ministres  qui on fait jouer un sketch aussi ridicule, et qui sont censs sourire et dire que c'est une chance.


J'ai cout Florian Philippot sur bfm hier soir, je crois que le FN va encore monter. Il a justement indiqu que c'tait du pipeau, qu'ils aient si peu de patrimoine avec autant de revenus, et que vu qu'il n'y a aucune vrification, a n'empche personne de mentir (dont Cahuzac).

----------


## souviron34

> Faire retomber la faute sur les gens au lieu des mdias TV c'est facile


C'est sr que c'est plus facile de dire "_c'est la faute des mdias_" et de surtout ne pas se remettre en question...  ::aie:: 

Encore une fois, au vu des ractions (et points ngatifs) que suscitent ici-mme quelques opinions qui ne vont pas dans le sens du poil, je ne suis pas d'accord : les gens ont une *sacre* responsabilit.. Comme acheter des tomates en hiver, comme vouloir une clim, comme se ruer sur le dernier Iphone venu, comme trouver qu'un ordi qui n'est pas multicoeurs et de plus de 2 ans est une antiquit.. 

Personne ne les y oblige, et ce n'est pas circonscrit  "_de pauvres gens sans ducation_", mais c'est au contraire extrmement rpandu en particulier dans la "classe moyenne" dont ici la majorit fait partie... (_combien de gens ici ne peuvent se passer de jeux vido ou du dernier tlphone avec internet et camra ??? c'est pas "la faute aux mdias" a..._)

Mais c'est tellement plus facile de se ddouaner compltement en rejetant la faute sur une "entit" nbuleuse qui aurait tous les pouvoirs...


_R0d_ mentionnait la perte d'une conscience de classe et une attitude "mollassonne"... C'est justement a... Des boucs missaires nbuleux qui ne servent qu' continuer de mener sa petite vie ppre en accusant "les autres" du fait que tout va de mal en pis..

Si je n'tais pas sur un forum public j'irais beaucoup plus loin.. parce que a me fait penser  d'autres choses, et d'autres priodes o on a dsign des boucs missaires... en se ddouanant de ce qui se passait..





> mais il faut... tenter de rveiller leur mentalits, et ceux qui ont tent d'agir ainsi ont t soit traits de fous, soit d'anarchistes


Ben, c'est  peu prs ce dont tu es en train de me traiter, non ????  ::aie::   :8-):

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais c'est tellement plus facile de se ddouaner compltement en rejetant la faute sur une "entit" nbuleuse qui aurait tous les pouvoirs...
> [...]
> Si je n'tais pas sur un forum public j'irais beaucoup plus loin.. parce que a me fait penser  d'autres choses, et d'autres priodes o on a dsign des boucs missaires... en se ddouanant de ce qui se passait..


Les juifs. Pendant quelques sicles, en France en tout cas on balanait les juifs  la vindicte populaire, supposs riches. Maintenant qu'on est un pays lac (lol) c'est juste sur les riches. Il y a eu un peu les protestants aussi,  une poque.

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, tu es en train de remettre en cause le sacro saint principe de consommation... a voir les raction que j'ai eu il y a 25 pages quand j'expliquais ma vision d'un budget, je doute que tu trouves beaucoup de supporter.

Par exemple, tout le monde rale sur le chomage, mais les gens continuent a aller dans les grandes surfaces. Les gens gueulent sur la dlocalisation en chine, mais la perceuse a 30 ca marche bien.

Quand je rale parce que les transports en commun ne fonctionnent pas dans les villes aprs 20h, et que je ne peux vivre sans voiture, on me dit que c'est mon problme et que c'est bien normal. Par contre, on ne pense pas que quand on a pas de voiture, on va rarement dans les grandes surfaces a 10km de la ville pour faire ses courses. On passe souvent dans les petits commerces de proximit... quand ils existent encore.

Tout le modle de socit actuel est fait pour maximiser la quantit de bien consomm, quitte a produire beaucoup de dchet et de produit a usage unique(la perceuse su-cite). Il y a peu, on achetait une perceuse a 200, et on se la prtait. Dans un groupe d'amis, il y avait une perceuse  percussion, une scie sauteuse, une scie circulaire, etc... chacun la sienne en quelque sorte. Mais on trouve encore des bons outils.

Si je prend l'exemple des ordinateurs portables, il n y a plus aucune marque qui se positionne sur un march de qualit. Pour toutes, on tourne sur des moyennes de 3  4 ans de vie pour la machine. En 6 ans, ma copine achte son 3me portable, + une carte mre. Un budget de 2000... pour un usage toujours identique.(web, bureautique...). Alors oui, a chaque fois ca ne lui coute que 500 euros(sauf le sony a 800 au dbut quand on pensait qu'ils taient de bonne qualit)mais la ca commence a faire un peu cher quand on additionne le tout.

----------


## souviron34

> Souviron, tu es en train de remettre en cause le sacro saint principe de consommation... a voir les raction que j'ai eu il y a 25 pages quand j'expliquais ma vision d'un budget, je doute que tu trouves beaucoup de supporter.


Oui et non..  :;): 

Je remet surtout en cause la suppose non-responsabilit des gens eux-mme...

----------


## minnesota

J'ai post mon premier message ici hier et c'est pratiquement la seule discussion qui remonte dans mes discussions suivies  ::mouarf:: 

je me dsabonne  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Tout le modle de socit actuel est fait pour maximiser la quantit de bien consomm, quitte a produire beaucoup de dchet et de produit a usage unique.


L'conomie a toujours fonctionn comme cela. La particularit de la socit actuelle, je crois, c'est qu'on n'a jamais eu autant de temps libre, et que consommer est souvent notre seul loisir, parce qu'on a progressivement perdu tous les autres loisirs (faire de la musique, lire, et la plupart des activits manuelles). Ajoute  cela l'ide qu'aujourd'hui l'intelligence c'est de savoir trouver sur google, et de "rutiliser" (donc de ne pas penser, ni comprendre), l'habitude prise de remplacer les livres (qui obligent  un effort d'imagination, et demandent  prendre le temps) par des films (devant lesquels on est passifs), et l'obsession du "multi tche" (autrefois on aurait dit "se disperser", et c'tait mal, aujourd'hui, on dit "clectique", ce qui ne veut rien dire, mais c'est bien), et tu as la mollesse dont parle Souviron. 

Le monde moderne, et la technologie, permettent  des gens pas trs intelligents d'y vivre confortablement. Du coup, on se laisse aller, et la socit de consommation c'est le rsultat, pas la cause. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne suis aps d'accord Fcharton.

Il y a peu, je donnais lexemple des perceuse, mais si on regarde les TV, c'tait pareil, on en avait un pour 20 ans, et tant qu'elle fonctionnait, on la gardait.
Maintenant, on en change rgulirement, entre autre pour suivre les nouvelles normes (TNT, TD, Super mega HD bientt, internet TV, etc...)

Derrire cela, on a aussi des dalles qui sont faites pour tenir 5-8 annes, pas plus...

Est ce que c'est vraiment normal ?

La mode du tout jetable, mme les meubles est relativement rcente dans l'humanit. Il y a peu, le concept de meuble ikea aurait t saugrenu.(un meuble pour 4-5 ans... c'est peu...)
Et je suis le premier a consommer du ikea..

Ou encore, pourquoi depuis 10 ans la garantie europenne est sense tre de 2 annes, mais que cela n'a jamais t appliqu en France. Les fabricants savent pourtant le faire, et ca serait un rel gain de pouvoir d'achat sur le long terme pour les consommateurs, sans compter une suret financire.

----------


## Invit

> La mode du tout jetable, mme les meubles est relativement rcente dans l'humanit. Il y a peu, le concept de meuble ikea aurait t saugrenu.


Je crois que tu te trompes. Tu as toujours eu du bas de gamme. Autrefois, il y avait des objets en metal "solide", et d'autres en fer blanc, qui coutaient moins cher, mais ne duraient pas. Il y avait des objets en bois, et d'autres en carton, qui n'taient pas solides, il y avait du pain blanc et du pain noir, et dans les trains, il y avait une troisime classe. Le haut de gamme tait plus solide, mais aussi plus cher, et accessible  une minorit. 

Aujourd'hui, les choses ne sont pas fondamentalement diffrentes: tu a de l'lectromnager solide, si tu y mets le prix (et je pense que le frigo de ta grandm mre, qui durait 20 ans, coutait beaucoup plus cher que le tien par rapport au revenu de l'poque), et souvent tu peux les faire rparer, voire les rparer toi mme (il y a quelques semaines, j'ai trip mon clavinova pour liminer des bruits du clavier, c'est parfaitement faisable, ca prend du temps, beaucoup de gens ne savent plus faire, mais ca reste faisable), tu peux acheter des meubles solides, mais pas au prix Ikea, tu peux bien manger, bien voyager, c'est juste une question de budget.

En fait, j'aurais tendance  dire que le bas de gamme d'aujourd'hui est un peu meilleur que le bas de gamme d'autrefois. 

C'est pareil pour les matriaux de construction, le bricolage, ou la nourriture. Tu peux avoir du solide, mais ca prend du temps et de l'argent, et de l'implication personnelle. Si tu n'as pas le temps, que tu veux du rapide, et du bon march, tu en as pour ton argent et tes besoins... La vraie diffrence, je crois, c'est que nos contemporains n'aiment pas trop ce qui dure. Tu veux vraiment un portable qui te durera 10 ans? Un pull que tu vas porter pendant des annes? Tu veux vraiment mettre cher dans ta bibliothque, ou dans tes meubles de cuisine, quitte  te priver sur tes vacances ? 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

*@pmithrandir:*

oui, mais trs peu de gens rlent l-dessus, ou essayent de s'en sortir en rparant ou faisant rparer..

C'est a la "mollesse"... 

Ne rien exiger, et/ou se laisser entuber (pour ne pas dire autre chose) au lieu d'aller fouiller pour trouver un rparateur (il en existe encore), ou le faire soi-mme.. (_il m'a fallu 2 ans de recherche  travers 3 dpartements pour trouver un vrai rparateur d'lectronique qui m'a remis sur pied ma chaine stro et mes 2 HP, le tout d'excellente qualit, pour la modique somme de 80 euros tout compris_).. Peu de gens aujourd'hui acceptent de rouler avec un fil de fer autour d'un lment du moteur... tu comprends la sacro-sainte "scurit" et le "bien-tre des enfants"...   

Comme le dit Fanois, dans les loisirs, le "bricolage" (et pas pour construire sa maison) a aussi disparu (lectronique, menuiserie...).. A part faire du tuning sur sa voiture, le comportement est aussi de ne pas se poser de questions et jeter quand a marche plus.. Quand ce n'est pas bien avant pour question de mode...

En bref, une socit de "yoppies"... tout  fait ce que dit Franois.. On prfre ses vacances, sa belle voiture, ou sa maison avec son jardin... manger au restau, ou acheter de plats tous prts (l_a salade sous plastique, les lgumes pour la soupe tout emballs dans une barquette, etc etc_), parce que "nettoyer la salade c'est pnible,", parce que "faire  manger a prend du temps", etc etc, et qu'on prfre aller au cin, jouer aux jeux vido en ligne, lire le dernier bouquin tlcharg sur sa tablette ou couter le dernier album qu'on a tlcharg via bittorrent (_tu comprends, quand mme, faut pas charrier, Internet c'est libre_), etc etc...


Tu parlais de perceuses ? J'ai trouv un gars qui fait des bobinages et m'a rpar mon moteur cram..

----------


## pmithrandir

@souviron... pour ta chaine hifi, tu as du courage, parce qu'a 80, il vaut mieux qu'elle soit de bonne qualit.

J'avais un ami rparateur dlectronique, il s'est transform en vendeur de TV parce que de toute faon, il facturait 5-6 heures a 40, et que pour ce prix la ou a peine plus on avait une tl neuve.

Fcharton, je suis dsol, mais le phnomne de jetable s'est accentu. Il y a 10 ans, je trouvais encore des marques qui tenaient le coup.
Il y a 20 ans, il y avait 5 magasin Ikea en France, on doit etre a 30 ou 40.
je ne connais plus une seule personne qui n'a pas des meubles / accessoires de cette marque chez lui.
Oui, il y avait des tagres en fer, mais dj elles existent toujours, et coutent moins cher que de l'Ikea, mais elles n'taient pas la norme.

Et oui, j'aimerais avoir un PC qui a 10 ans. C'est le cas de mon fixe ou les pices les plus vieilles ont 12 ans(2 disques dur qui tournent en raid 0). J'ai du dpenser 200 euros dans lintervalle pour acheter quelques nouveauts, mais la majorit des trucs, c'est de la rcup.
La, pour ma copine, le choc est rude, 2000 pour n'avoir aucune nouvelle fonctionnalit qui lintresse... c'est pas ce que j'appelle une bonne nouvelle. C'est 1000 euros de trop.
Et le problme est d'autant plus important que finalement, on a mme plus le choix. Je ne peux mme pas lui dire : achte ca, ca coute 1200 euros, mais c'est de la bonne qualit qui tiendra le coup.

----------


## souviron34

> La vraie diffrence, je crois, c'est que nos contemporains n'aiment pas trop ce qui dure.


Il y a a et aussi le prtexte du "_j'ai pas d'argent faut que j'achte pas cher_", qui est le moteur de la dlocalisation et du chmage de masse dans nos pays, et de l'avnement des grandes zones commerciales avec des grosses marques comme Fly, Casto, Auchan, Boulanger, Gifi, Lidl, etc....

Et qui n'est qu'un prtexte: bien choisir et ne prendre que ce qui est ncessaire, c'est trop compliqu, et a permet pas de se faire plaindre et de rejeter la faute sur ces salos de gros capitalistes et de "march mondials"..

De la malbouffe  la sur-consommation et  la dsindustrialisation et au chmage de masse, une seule et mme cause.. Alors que, objectivement, l'argent disponible / les salaires / les conditions de vie sont bien suprieurs  ce que gagnaient nos grand-parents, et mme nos parents.....

----------


## souviron34

> @souviron... pour ta chaine hifi, tu as du courage, parce qu'a 80, il vaut mieux qu'elle soit de bonne qualit.


Ampli haut de gamme il y a 30 ans, HP partie suprieure de gamme de la mme poque, mais fait main par un petit entrepreneur (_qui existe toujours, mais s'est transform en trs haut de gamme_): une qualit  toute preuve, que seuls 30 ans de vie et 6 voyages transatlantique et une inondation avaient un peu malmens..

Je ne voyais pas pourquoi acheter pour 10000 euros d'quivalent alors que je savais que dans un cas c'tait un caoutchouc qui s'tait assch, dans un autre une diode ou un transistor qui avait pt, et dans le dernier une courroie de caoutchouc qui avait d pter.. Et c'tait bien a: au total 3 euros de pices...





> Et oui, j'aimerais avoir un PC qui a 10 ans. C'est le cas de mon fixe ou les pices les plus vieilles ont 12 ans(2 disques dur qui tournent en raid 0). J'ai du dpenser 200 euros dans lintervalle pour acheter quelques nouveauts, mais la majorit des trucs, c'est de la rcup.
> La, pour ma copine, le choc est rude, 2000 pour n'avoir aucune nouvelle fonctionnalit qui lintresse... c'est pas ce que j'appelle une bonne nouvelle. C'est 1000 euros de trop.
> Et le problme est d'autant plus important que finalement, on a mme plus le choix. Je ne peux mme pas lui dire : achte ca, ca coute 1200 euros, mais c'est de la bonne qualit qui tiendra le coup.



Bizarre autant qu'trange..  ::(:  J'ai toujours mon Toshiba Satellite de 1999 avec 4 MB de mmoire et 512 MB de DD... Et mon Acer de 2005.. avec 256 MB de mmoire et 80 Go de DD..

Et dessus (sur les 2) j'y ai Windows ET Linux...

----------


## Invit

> @Fcharton, je suis dsol, mais le phnomne de jetable s'est accentu. Il y a 10 ans, je trouvais encore des marques qui tenaient le coup.


On en trouve encore, mais le bas de gamme a baiss en qualit, en mme temps qu'il coutait de moins en moins cher.  Mme chez Ikea, tu trouves des choses assez solides, si tu ne cours pas au premier prix et que tu fais attention. Pour les ordinateurs, c'est pareil. J'avais l'habitude de changer mon portable tous les ans, maintenant, je paie plus (le double) et il me dure trois ans. Je prend ce qu'ils appellent des "semi rugged", la mme chose en plus solide, quoi. 

C'est un peu pareil avec le petit mobilier et le bricolage. J'ai une pouse qui adore les travaux manuels, donc, les tagres et autres, c'est fait main. Ca coute PLUS cher que l'IKEA de base, mais il n'y a pas photo question solidit. 

Une fois de plus, je n'ai pas l'impression que les produits aient tant chang. Ce qui volue, en revanche, c'est l'attitude des consommateurs, le fait qu'ils veulent de moins en moins payer, ni "se prendre la tte"  rparer ou faire eux mme. Ca a bien sur un effet sur les parts de march des marques, qui fait que dans les grandes surfaces, tu vois de plus en plus de bas de gamme. 

On veut un monde low cost, on en a pour son argent...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> On veut un monde low cost, on en a pour son argent...


a m'a toujours bien fait rigoler, d'ailleurs, l'attitude de tous ces bobos/yoppies vis--vis de botes comme RyanAir..

Qui pompent les finances publiques en se faisant payer pas mal de services par les Conseil Rgionaux sous prtexte de "crer de l'emploi", qui exploitent  mort leurs salaris, qui doivent faire le mnage entre les escales et passent leur vol  vendre des billets de loterie et d'autres truc...

Alors que tout le monde s'y prcipite en le justifiant par "_c'est pas cher_", tout en rlant sur le prix qu'il faut payer pour mettre un bagage en soute (_un dpart autour de Noel ou des vacances scolaires est assez rigolo: tous ces tudiants qui rlent contre la mondialisation et les capitalistes se prcipitent pour enrichir un des plus pourris qui existe, mais ont des sacs  dos normes car ils ne veulent pas payer les 30 euros pour avoir un bagage en soute alors que le vol est  un prix de 20 euros (max).. Ce qui indique forcment qu'il y a une couille dans le potage quelque part_) .

Jusqu' il y a 10 ans, en tant au Canada je ne venais qu'une fois par an en France - et encore, une fois tous les 3/4 ans au dbut des annes 80.... Parce que c'tait trs cher (_un mois de salaire pour venir de Vancouver, 1/2 mois pour venir de Montral_)... Mes malles avaient mis 3 mois  arriver, car par bateau : beaucoup moin cher... Aujourd'hui on dmnage par avion... et on serait offusqu d'attendre 3 mois ses bagages...

----------


## david06600

> Les gens gueulent sur la dlocalisation en chine, mais la perceuse a 30 ca marche bien.


Si nous ne sommes pas capable de produire une perceuse  30, ou alors de nous acheter une perceuse  200 euros faites en France, alors il y a un problme, et c'est contre a que les gens gueulent.

----------


## ManusDei

> Si nous ne sommes pas capable de produire une perceuse  30, ou alors de nous acheter une perceuse  200 euros faites en France, alors il y a un problme, et c'est contre a que les gens gueules.


On peut fabriquer une perceuse  30, mais il faut dire adieu au salaire, et adieu  toutes normes de scurit ou d'environnement (et  toute forme d'assurance sant, parce que bon,  ce prix l, on pourra pas financer la Scu).

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si nous ne sommes pas capable de produire une perceuse  30, ou alors de nous acheter une perceuse  200 euros faites en France, alors il y a un problme, et c'est contre a que les gens gueulent.


C'est surtout que maintenant, pour 200 euros, les gens achetent 8 outils diffrents, et n'ont plus besoin de demander de l'aide aux autres. Comme ils sont pourris, personne ne se les prtent.

Alors qu'avant, j'ai vu mon pre acheter un outil tous les 3 ou 4 ans, c'tait un investissement auquel il rflchissait, et surtout, ils se rendaient service avec ses copains.(je te prte ma perceuse a percussion, tu me prteras ta scie sauteuse ou ta ponceuse)

----------


## _skip

> C'est surtout que maintenant, pour 200 euros, les gens achetent 8 outils diffrents, et n'ont plus besoin de demander de l'aide aux autres. Comme ils sont pourris, personne ne se les prtent.


J'ai encore tous les outils de coupe de jardinage de mon grand-pre, scateurs, cisailles  branches, scies etc... Ils servent encore, ils sont gros et lourds mais c'est pas les des poignes en plastique ou en alu et les lames ne sont pas lamines mais forges (c'est une autre solidit!).

Mais contrairement  ce que tu dis, les outils, je trouve cela trs personnel, je prte pas facilement les miens.  ::aie::

----------


## dragonno

*Par Manus de :*



> Et ce que tu fais, a n'est pas du lobbying ?


Est-ce que je te paie ? Non. Est-ce que je paie des gens pour te montrer mes ides et l'avantage que tu as  me suivre ? non, ce que l'on fait c'est de dbattre chacun avec ses ides, il y a une diffrence entre cela et les actions diverses d'un loby, comme payer Cahuzac pour faire rembourser des mdicaments par la scu.

*Par Souviron :*
C'est sr que c'est plus facile de dire "c'est la faute des mdias" et de surtout ne pas se remettre en question... 
Comprenez que des personnes qui ont t soumises depuis leur enfance aux mmes influences rptes quotidiennement par les mdias TV, ne deviennent pas forcment des adultes responsables  la conscience ouverte et dveloppe.
Les pouvoirs en place ont toujours compt sur a, regarde les amricains qui ont t aveugls pendant de longues annes avec les mmes ides, ce n'est que depuis peu que certains se sont levs contre cet hypnotisme d'tat, dont Mat Dillon le metteur en scene, et d'autres aussi comme lui.

En France on en parle dans les forums mais peu agissent vraiment, et ceux qui agissent comme certains qui ont rejoint Frigide barjo on les traite d'anarchistes ou de barjos, de violents aussi maintenant que l'tat a fait ce qu'il fallait pour que la violence apparaisse au milieu de ces groupes, facile, il suffit d'y insrer deux ou trois hommes de la police en civil et le tour est jou, ou bien de provoquer certains membres avec du gaz lacrymo.

Vouloir une clim, c'est un peu normal quand tu vois la chaleur touffante de l't prcdent alors que la construction des batiments est mdiocre concernant la chaleur, les appartements sont de vrais fours en t et de vraies glacires en hiver, c'es peut-tre pour mieux soutenir EDF d'ailleurs, quand on sait que EDF a des arrangements connus avec les promoteurs et constructeurs.

Par contre regarde l'exemple de l'ipod avec la foule immense de passionns de cet objet, ne ressemblent-ils pas  des gens qu'on a hypnotiss, tous attir par cet appareil quitte  s'craser les uns les autres  l'ouverture des portes ? Et aussi ces personnes  qui on a mis dans la tte qu'il ne fallait pas louper l'ouverture des soldes  -50% ou -80%, des chiffres aberrants qui montrent bien qu'en tant normal on est grug.
C'est la mme chose en politique en les abreuvant d'une mme ide, en la prsentant sous tous ces aspects les meilleurs, en choisissant bien ses mots et en salissants les adversaires ou en les ridiculisant pour mieux faire accepter son concept et son projet, avec la complicit des mdias.
C'est aussi ce principe qui a t appliqu par BUsh contre Sadam hussein concernant les armes chimiques, ou mme monsanto avec soit disant son but d'apaiser la faim dans le monde.
Tiens  me fait penser que l'engleterre a rcement fait croire au peuple par mdias TV interposs que des armes chimiques avaient t utilises en Sirie, avec pour preuve un chantillon de terre prleve en un lieu et rappatri par voie clandestine vers l'angleterre, faut vraiment tre idiot pour croire une preuve pareille mais ce n'est pas grave, les tats sont habitus  ce que le peuple hypnotis gobe presque tout et plus l'arnaque est simpliste et plus il la gobe facilement.
C'est sr nous dans les forums on cause mais le monde a toujours tourn comme a, des personnes qui remarquent, qui lvent la voix, mais au final, rien ne change et les tats continuent tranquillement leur boulot de sape, et vont au bout de leur projet, il n'y a qu'au temps de la rvolution que les gens ont oss bouger mais de nos jours qui bouge vraiment ? Tiens Henry gaino a dit que le gouvernement devait changer sa politique pourrie ou sortir, mais que se passera t'il ? Rien,  moins que le peuple comprenne enfin sa situation.

*Par Souviron :*



> Ben, c'est  peu prs ce dont tu es en train de me traiter, non ????


Non, mais vraiment pas !  :8O: 

*Par Fcharton :*



> Tu veux vraiment un portable qui te durera 10 ans?


On voit bien l par exemple que ce n'est pas la faute des gens s'ls changent leur pc mais bien de la faute des constructeurs qui se sont donns le mot, pour nous conduire  changer de matriel au plus vite et mme de logiciel, regarde windows, le temps pass entre XP, vista, et Seven, et le futur os.
Moi je voudrais bien d'un portable qui me dure 10 ans pourquoi pas, je suis sr que c'est faisable, mais non on fait en sorte de nous rendre  chaque fois indispensable  notre matriel une nouvelle technologie, un nouveau os sous le couvert que c'est mieux et bien pour nous, et bien sr notre matos ne le supporte pas alors on doit le changer, a a t appliqu dans tous les domaines de consommation comme il a t dit.
Au passage j'ai mon fixe qui est ancien et encore sous XP, mais combien de personnes sont influences autour d'elles pour changer de matos ou de logiciels, beaucoup de personnes.
Alors qu' la base, un compatible PC c'tait fait pour durer, en ne changeant que des cartes internes ou des logiciels compatibles.

*Par Souviron :*



> mais ont des sacs  dos normes car ils ne veulent pas payer les 30 euros pour avoir un bagage en soute


Petite question : Tu as vu a o ? Car quand je prend l'avion, le sac ne doit pas dpasser une certaine taille (petite) , il y a mme un gabarit pour tester son sac.

Aussi, c'est quoi qui te drange dans le fait que les gens cherchent  payer moins cher leurs objets ?
La crise et le pouvoir d'achat abaiss sont l tu sais...

*Par David :*



> Si nous ne sommes pas capable de produire une perceuse  30,


Effectivement, et je suis sr que c'est possible en France d'y arriver, mais sans cette politique d'crasement des entreprises et du cot salarial.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est sr que c'est plus facile de dire "_c'est la faute des mdias_" et de surtout ne pas se remettre en question...


Le lavage de cerveau a bien fonctionn...




> Aujourd'hui, les choses ne sont pas fondamentalement diffrentes: tu a de l'lectromnager solide, si tu y mets le prix (et je pense que le frigo de ta grandm mre, qui durait 20 ans, coutait beaucoup plus cher que le tien par rapport au revenu de l'poque)


C'est l o je ne suis pas d'accord. Ce que je constate aujourd'hui, c'est que prendre une marque, et mettre le prix, n'est plus un gage de fiabilit et de longue vie de l'appareil. 
Il y a une 30aine d'annes, des amis (qui se mettaient en couple et n'avaient pas trop les moyens) avaient achet une TV de la marque SONOLOR (qui connait ?), c'tait le 1er prix de l'poque. 
Il y a peu (3/4ans) ils ont remplac la SONOLOR (qui fonctionnait toujours) par un Philips plat et tout et tout. Et comme aujourd'hui, ils un peu plus les moyens, ils ont "mis le prix". La SONOLOR est all dans la chambre (pour leur fils autiste). Ben, la Philips a lch et ils ont repris la SONOLOR en attendant d'en racheter une autre (autant dire qu'ils n'ont pas cherch  mettre un fortune dedans). Pour l'histoire, la SONOLOR fonctionne toujours  ::mouarf:: 





> En fait, j'aurais tendance  dire que le bas de gamme d'aujourd'hui est un peu meilleur que le bas de gamme d'autrefois.


Je dirais plutt qu'on a nivel par le bas. 




> oui, mais trs peu de gens rlent l-dessus, ou essayent de s'en sortir en rparant ou faisant rparer..


Le problme est de trouver des rparateurs... 
De plus, avec l'lectronique de plus en plus miniaturiser, les remplacements cotent de plus en plus cher, et ne sont pas vraiment fiables.
Et sans aller jusque l. Je me souviens que lors d'un dmnagement, un des bouton de notre cuisinire  gaz, avait t cass. On a cherch pour le remplacer. Quand, aprs plusieurs semaines de recherche on trouve enfin la boite qui fat du SAV sur ce genre de matos, on nous dit qu'il faut acheter les 4 boutons !  ::?:  Et que a coute 99  ! a fait rflchir !

Maintenant, perso, j'ai de la chance de travailler dans une boite d'lectronique, avec quelques ingnieurs de la bonne poque. L'autre jour on a chang les condos d'une carte mre d'ordi pour un collgue de l'atelier qui n'a pas trop les moyens. Un collgue est venu me remplacer les charbons du moteur ma machine  laver le linge, le "rparateur" nous a dit qu'on en aurait pour moins cher de racheter une nouvelle machine. En fait, les charbons nous ont cout 15 et la main d'uvre, une bonne bouteille de vin.  ::ccool:: 
Mais bon. Faut connatre.
Je sais que pour ma part, je dpanne pas mal de PC, le temps que les problmes sont logiciels, mais si c'est hard, je refile a aux collgues du BE !  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Est-ce que je te paie ? Non. Est-ce que je paie des gens pour te montrer mes ides et l'avantage que tu as  me suivre ? non, ce que l'on fait c'est de dbattre chacun avec ses ides, il y a une diffrence entre cela et les actions diverses d'un loby, comme payer Cahuzac pour faire rembourser des mdicaments par la scu.


Ce que tu dcris c'est pas du lobbying, c'est de la corruption.



> Comprenez que des personnes qui ont t soumises depuis leur enfance aux mmes influences rptes quotidiennement par les mdias TV, ne deviennent pas forcment des adultes responsables  la conscience ouverte et dveloppe.


Alors que toi tu as la conscience ouverte et dveloppe ? Vu ce que tu mets dessous, j'en doute.



> l'tat a fait ce qu'il fallait pour que la violence apparaisse au milieu de ces groupes, facile, il suffit d'y insrer deux ou trois hommes de la police en civil et le tour est jou, ou bien de provoquer certains membres avec du gaz lacrymo.


Pas besoin de policiers en civil pour a, des anarchistes qui balancent leurs pavs (ou leurs insultes) sur la police, et pour qui la simple prsence de la police est une aggression suffisante, j'en ai crois plein les manifs (et au premier rang). Dans d'autres manifs t'a le GUD.



> Vouloir une clim, c'est un peu normal quand tu vois la chaleur touffante de l't prcdent alors que la construction des batiments est mdiocre concernant la chaleur, les appartements sont de vrais fours en t et de vraies glacires en hiver, c'es peut-tre pour mieux soutenir EDF d'ailleurs, quand on sait que EDF a des arrangements connus avec les promoteurs et constructeurs.


Il y a la norme BBC maintenant. Et pour vivre dans un batiment BBC niveau A, je peux te dire que a n'a rien  voir avec un batiment class E.



> Aussi, c'est quoi qui te drange dans le fait que les gens cherchent  payer moins cher leurs objets ?
> La crise et le pouvoir d'achat abaiss sont l tu sais...


Parce que derrire, y a le salaire et les conditions de travail des autres. Raler parce qu'on est pas assez pay, et se ruer sur le made in china ou le low-cost parce que "c'est moins cher", c'est d'une dbilit profonde. Et quand tu le fais remarquer, en gnral la seule solution qu'on te propose c'est "ils ont qu' faire des conomies sur les salaires (des autres)".

----------


## Invit

> C'est l o je ne suis pas d'accord. Ce que je constate aujourd'hui, c'est que prendre une marque, et mettre le prix, n'est plus un gage de fiabilit et de longue vie de l'appareil.


Ca dpend des marques, et des produits. Pour toutes les marques "de luxe" (Apple est un exemple caricatural en informatique), tu paies la marque, le logo, le marketing, et les couteurs blancs, le statut, quoi, pas la qualit...

Sur tous les secteurs o l'on considre que les produits se dmodent vite (tlphones...), tu paies (cher) le fait que c'est dernier cri, branch, avec un GPS intgr et la machine qui fait Bing, mais ce n'est pas fait pour durer.

Maintenant, tu as des marques de produits *durables* o tu paies une qualit relle, mais tu les paies de plus en plus cher, parce que la demande baisse, parce que la majorit veut du cheap (ou du moins s'en accommode). 

Ces marques sont galement moins visibles, car moins prsentes dans les grandes surfaces, faute de demande, et encore moins sur l'internet, ou le prix est le principal critre d'achat. Du coup, pour les trouver, il faut passer du temps, et ne pas s'arrter au marketing, chose que nos contemporains ont du mal  faire.




> Et sans aller jusque l. Je me souviens que lors d'un dmnagement, un des bouton de notre cuisinire  gaz, avait t cass. On a cherch pour le remplacer. Quand, aprs plusieurs semaines de recherche on trouve enfin la boite qui fat du SAV sur ce genre de matos, on nous dit qu'il faut acheter les 4 boutons !  Et que a coute 99  ! a fait rflchir !


J'ai une poigne de frigo en bois, comme a... L'originale s'est casse, et le remplacement coutait une petite fortune. Le souci c'est que le SAV dpend souvent de la socit qui vend le produit, la tentation de revendre un produit neuf  chaque panne est norme. 

Maintenant, ce n'est pas tout  fait nouveau non plus. Je me souviens quand j'tais gosse que quand la tlvision ne marchait plus, on appelait un rparateur, pas la marque (et encore moins son SAV, sauf si c'tait juste avant l'achat). Pour les voitures, c'tait un peu pareil, on les faisait rparer chez des garagistes, pas des concessionnaires. 

Ma petite histoire de piano lectronique: le bruit des touches venait d'un feutre qui amortit leur remonte. Aprs 10 ans, le feutre tait us. J'ai pris contact avec yamaha france, qui m'a renvoy vers yamaha allemagne, qui m'a renvoy vers une adresse de dpanneur en normandie... et je me suis dit que ca n'irait pas. Je suis donc all chez un facteur de piano, et le morceau de feutre m'a cout un pourboire... 

Je crois que c'est ce que Souviron veut dire quand il parle de mollesse. On aimerait bien que les produits soient "rparables" comme au bon vieux temps, mais comme on n'a pas envie de les faire nous mme, on passe par les vendeurs, qui prfrent... vendre... 


Au fond, il n'y a rien de bien neuf dans tout cela. Je crois que c'est Brooks qui cite cette jolie maxime, affiche, dit-il, sur la porte d'un restaurant de la Nouvelle Orlans "faire de la bonne cuisine prend du temps, si l'on vous fait attendre, c'est pour mieux vous servir et vous plaire". C'est un peu pareil avec les achats, et les rparations...

Francois

----------


## dragonno

> Raler parce qu'on est pas assez pay, et se ruer sur le made in china ou le low-cost parce que "c'est moins cher", c'est d'une dbilit profonde.


Hum, dsol de te dire Manus De, sans vouloir tre mchant avec toi, que cet avis l, est bizarre.
Comment peut-on trouver dbile de vouloir acheter moins cher quand on a pas le pouvoir d'achat suffisant ?

Bon, en passant, je regardais sur Arte y a 5 mn une mission dbat sur le projet de loi mariage gay, anim par une journaliste.
Aprs quelques changes le seul gars de droite prsent (l'invit Herv du morand je crois) dit  l'animatrice que le plateau est mal quilibr vu qu'il semble qu'il soit seul contre 4 personnes dont l'animatrice elle-mme.
L'animatrice lui rpond non non nous sommes un studio honnte, tout est quilibr, vous tes d'un cot, les autres de l'autre et moi au centre.
Juste aprs, c'est Caroline Fourest qui parle pour dfendre le mariage gay et au passage gratigner l'invit, celui-ci demande  l'animatrice s'il peut rpondre par un petit commentaire, l'animatrice lui dit oui, ne vous inquitez pas, laissez finir Caroline Fourest.
Cette dernire continue donc et termine, puis l'animatrice au lieu de laisser l'invit placer son commentaire, donne la parole  un journaliste dfenseur du mariage gay, puis  une femme juste  ses cots, puis on pense que l'invit va enfin pouvoir placer son commentaire, bein non, l'animatrice lui pose une nouvelle question et  peine commence t'il  parler que l'animatrice l'interrompt, et moi qui regarde a je me dis qu'en effet l'invit avait raison, ils taient bien 4 contre lui dont l'animatrice, d'ailleurs dans une mission prcdente je l'avais entendu dfendre le mariage gay, de mme que le journaliste qui est toujours avec elle, et on dit aprs que les mdias qui jouent le jeu des lobby c'est de la foutaise.

Concernant les marques Franaises qui la joueraient "qualit" de nos jours, c'est en effet bien fini.
D'ailleurs j'en ai fait l'exprience deux fois avec Archos, et si tu vois les plaignants sur le net  propos des marques Franaise tu vas vite comprendre.
Concernant les rparateurs je les comprend, j'ia fait de la rparation  un moment, et je t'assures que quand tu rpares un matriel hifi, tl etc, que tu commandes la pice ou les pices, que tu comptes la main d'oeuvre, tu regardes la note en te disant que tu ne peux pas prsenter cette note au client, c'est entre 20  100% du prix de l'appareil, donc tu renonces  faire de la rparation car personne ne vient plus rparer, ils prfrent acheter neuf, et ce n'est pas la faute du client mais celle des constructeurs qui se sont donns le mot pour que les rparations reviennent soit cher, soit impossibles  faire et que le client soit pratiquement oblig de racheter l'appareil s'il veut le mme.

*Par Manus De :*



> Pas besoin de policiers en civil pour a, des anarchistes qui balancent leurs pavs (ou leurs insultes) sur la police, et pour qui la simple prsence de la police est une aggression suffisante, j'en ai crois plein les manifs (et au premier rang). Dans d'autres manifs t'a le GUD.


Oui d'aprs toi ce sont toujours les manifestants qui dclenchent les hostilits, mais bien sr, o l'on voit que le lavage de cerveau a bien fonctionn comme le dit un intervenant plus haut.

Au passage j'ai un souvenir d'un fait qui m'tait arriv :
En centre-ville, la police et les CRS taient dissmins pour surveiller une manif, et moi j'arrivais de je ne sais o, et voyant un CRS sur mon chemin qui nous disait de changer de direction, je lui demande ce qui se passe et en parlant poliment avec un s'il vous plat et un "monsieur".
Sa rponse a a t : "Toi dgage !" d'un air mchant et me montrant sa matraque...
Si j'avais t un gars de la manif peut-tre que j'aurais rouspt assez fort contre son attitude, et le CRS m'aurait peut-tre attaqu en disant plus tard que c'est les manifestants qui l'ont cherch.

Le fait qu'un gouvernement use d'astuces pour dclencher des hostilits afin d'accuser les manifestants, c'est d'un classique chez les gouvernements dictatoriaux, et certains gouvernements dit dmocratiques comme le ntre ne se privent pas de les copier.
J'ai le souvenir d'une vido youtube justement o on voyait clairement que c'tait des flics ou militaires en civil qui avaient cass des vitrines pour faire accuser les manifestants, faudrait que j'arrive  te la retrouver.

Tiens en voil une :

Vido police manifestants

Et une autre o les gendarmes gazent des vieux dans une manif calme :
plainte contre les gendarmes

----------


## souviron34

> H
> Concernant les rparateurs je les comprend, j'ia fait de la rparation  un moment, et je t'assures que quand tu rpares un matriel hifi, tl etc, que tu commandes la pice ou les pices, que tu comptes la main d'oeuvre, tu regardes la note en te disant que tu ne peux pas prsenter cette note au client, c'est entre 20  100% du prix de l'appareil, donc tu renonces  faire de la rparation car personne ne vient plus rparer, ils prfrent acheter neuf, et ce n'est pas la faute du client mais celle des constructeurs qui se sont donns le mot pour que les rparations reviennent soit cher, soit impossibles  faire et que le client soit pratiquement oblig de racheter l'appareil s'il veut le mme.


C'est trs trange, parce que tu vas en Espagne, en Italie, au Canada, dans les ex-pays de l'Est, aux USA, en Turquie, au Maroc, etc... et il y a toujours un rparateur qui te fais ton truc pour quasi-rien  moins d'un kilomtre, quelle que soit la spcialit ; menuiserie, lectronique, peinture, bricolage, pltre, carrelage, mcano, couture,... Il y a 10 ans  Montral un mec m'a rpar un double-K7 pour 10$ (un ukrainien)..  Pis un couturier  5 rues de chez moi pour me rparer un costard.. (un anglophone) Et un mcano  6 rue pour ma voiture..(un francophone, et puis un libanais)


Il n'y aurait qu'en Fance que toutes les pices seraient chres et donc les rparations impossibles  faire ??  ::cfou:: 


Je crois pour ma part que c'est trs nettement parce que un rparateur Franais ne veut plus  avoir  mettre ses mains dans le cambouis, ou alors seulement si il est trs bien pay.. Et comme du coup les cots de rparation sont prohibitifs, personne ne le fait plus... (_parce que je ne sais pas combien tu facturais, mais quand tu vois le prix  l'heure pour un mcano y'a comme un problme: il demande plus que ce que je demande moi pour un contrat court-terme.. Et c'est pareil pour un plombier.._)  Mais j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire sur un thread dans ce forum, c'est vrai qu'il y a une particularit (incomprhensible) franaise sur le plan commecial, de manire gnrale : il semble que la philosophie de base soit "_vaut mieux vendre cher mais peu que pas cher et beaucoup_".. Bizarre....


Je ne vois pas d'autre explication  cette singularit franaise... Si tu en as une dis-la moi a m'intresse...  :;): 

A moins que ce soit parce qu'on a un tellement super systme social que a vaut pas trop la peine de s'emmerder...

----------


## dragonno

> Il n'y aurait qu'en Fance que toutes les pices seraient chres et donc les rparations impossibles  faire ??


C'est pas compliqu, il y a un exemple simple, avant les voitures taient concues de faon  ce qu'un utilisateur ou un garagiste puisse la rparer le plus aisment possible, tu pouvais aller  n'importe quel garage.
Un exemple de voiture de ce type tait la 4L (quatrelle).
maintenant les voitures sont faites de telle sorte que si tu ouvres le capot, tu le refermes de suite tellement tu te rends compte de la faon dont ils ont conu la voiture, et le problme ne vient pas de la complexit de la voiture mais de la conception du montage des parties.
Quand tu n'y connais rien en mcanique, tu paies une fortune en rparation, et si tu t'y connais tu perds beaucoup de temps dessus et encore faut-il que tu aies les outils adquats, car il ne suffit pas d'une clef de 15  :;): 

Bon je te prend un exemple, tu as un poste de radio  5 euros, pour recevoir la FM, tu penses srieusement que le rparateur va perdre une demie heure ou plus  te trouver la panne et te changer la pice ? Non et le client en est conscient, lui-mme prfre en acheter un autre  5 Euros plutt que de payer beaucoup plus cher.
Une fois c'est un rparateur de scooter qui m'a dit la mme chose quand je voulais qu'il me rpare un truc.
En France c'est comme a, les produits ne semblent pas fait pour tre rpar, sauf si tu es prt  payer une somme importante par rapport au prix d'achat.
Un exemple de marque : PHILIPS qui fabriquait du matriel de qualit avant, dans les annes 80/90 et maintenant ce sont des produits qui ne tiennent pas longtemps.
J'avais achet un mixeur qui a dur 15 Jours avant qu'une panne survienne, alors qu'avant a pouvait durer facilement entre 5 et 10 ans selon ta faon de l'utiliser.
Et ce n'est pas le seul produit de marque sur lequel j'ai constat a.

Pourtant c'est bizarre tu sembles d'accord avec moi que le prix de la rparation est exorbitant et de cette conception des prix de vente :
*Par Souviron :*



> quand tu vois le prix  l'heure pour un mcano y'a comme un problme: il demande plus que ce que je demande moi pour un contrat court-terme.. Et c'est pareil pour un plombier..) Mais j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire sur un thread dans ce forum, c'est vrai qu'il y a une particularit (incomprhensible) franaise sur le plan commecial, de manire gnrale : il semble que la philosophie de base soit "vaut mieux vendre cher mais peu que pas cher et beaucoup".. Bizarre....


Non je n'ai pas de solutions pour le moment, il faudrait dj convaincre les constructeurs de changer de politique commerciale et au gouvernement de faire en sorte que le prix de main d'oeuvre soit abaiss, et comme tu vois c'est pas pour demain  :;): 

*Par Souvron :*



> il semble que la philosophie de base soit "vaut mieux vendre cher mais peu que pas cher et beaucoup".. Bizarre....


En fait c'est pas bizarre, il y a quand mme des acheteurs Franais pour certains produits chers (les produits trangers lol), donc les constructeurs continuent leur politique.
IPOD par exemple c'est un produit tranger cher, a arrange pas la France si on l'achete et pourtant la plupart se ruent dessus, tiens mme Hollande avait achet des ipods pour une cole Franaise lors de sa campagne prsidentielle, d'aprs mes souvenirs d'une info.

============================

*Autre sujet :*
J'ai trouv une vido sur dalymotion, qui montre que les groupes arms que la France avait soutenu contre Bachar El Assad, se sont retourns contre la France quand celle-ci est intervenue au Mali :
vido

PS:
J'ai rajout deux vidos de flics agissants mal lors de manifs, dans le post prcdent : ICI

----------


## ManusDei

> Hum, dsol de te dire Manus De, sans vouloir tre mchant avec toi, que cet avis l, est bizarre.
> Comment peut-on trouver dbile de vouloir acheter moins cher quand on a pas le pouvoir d'achat suffisant ?


Parce qu'en faisant attention, en vitant d'acheter le dernier smartphone  la mode tous les ans ("oui mais c'est que 20 de forfait en plus"), on peut investir dans du matriel de qualit. Parce que les 20 de forfait en plus,  la fin de l'anne c'est 240, donc une trousse  tournevis ou une perceuse qui durent. 
Je t'avoue que moi aussi je trouve ton avis bizarre. Tu passes ton temps  dire que les gens sont manipuls pour pas rflchir et gaspiller leur argent sur des trucs inutiles, et aprs tu dis qu'ils ont pas assez d'argent. Ben, peut-tre qu'il faut rflchir et arrter les trucs inutiles ? 




> Oui d'aprs toi ce sont toujours les manifestants qui dclenchent les hostilits, mais bien sr, o l'on voit que le lavage de cerveau a bien fonctionn comme le dit un intervenant plus haut.


Les manifs j'en ai fait, j'ai particip  l'organisation, c'est pas du lavage de cerveau, c'est les gens que j'ai cotoy, qui voulaient casser du CRS, faisaient tourner les recettes de cocktails molotov, allaient au premier rang avec un pav dans la main (et/ou un T-shirt "Fuck the Police" ou "CRS SS"). Des gens calmes, modrs, qui n'iraient jamais provoquer les CRS, quoi. Et bizarrement, dans les manifs qui ont dgnrs du ct de chez moi, ils taient au premier rang. Quand ils taient pas l, a dgnrait pas. J'ai particip  des manifs tudiantes ou le service d'ordre demandait de ne pas insulter la police ou les CRS, et jamais on a t chargs.



> J'ai le souvenir d'une vido youtube justement o on voyait clairement que c'tait des flics ou militaires en civil qui avaient cass des vitrines pour faire accuser les manifestants, faudrait que j'arrive  te la retrouver.


Flics ou militaires en civil, vraiment ? Tu les reconnais comment, quand ils sont en civil ? (je peux pas voir les vidos au boulot)

Des bavures et des conneries de la police, a arrive (oui, il arrive mme qu'ils lancent les hostilits face aux manifs), mais de l  en faire une gnralit...
Qu'ils soient dans les manifs, c'est connu aussi, a aide  retrouver les cons qui balancent des pavs.

Regarde l'exemple de la dernire "manif pour tous" o des gaz lacrimognes ont t lancs. On a des blaireaux qui ont charg les CRS avec leurs poussettes et leurs gamins, utilisant leurs gamins comme boucliers. Ils ont t cons, et ils ont rcolt les rsultats de la connerie qu'ils ont sem.

PS : je rpond pas sur l'mission d'Arte, que je n'ai pas vue. Mais oui, il y a un traitement gnralement en dfaveur des opposants au mariage pour tous, et tu sais quoi ? J'approuve. Parce que pour l'instant les argumentaires que j'ai vu sont du domaine de la rhtorique, et du "maintien des traditions" sans qu'on justifie rellement le pourquoi des traditions.

----------


## david06600

> Mais j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire sur un thread dans ce forum, c'est vrai qu'il y a une particularit (incomprhensible) franaise sur le plan commecial, de manire gnrale : il semble que la philosophie de base soit "_vaut mieux vendre cher mais peu que pas cher et beaucoup_".. Bizarre....
> 
> 
> Je ne vois pas d'autre explication  cette singularit franaise... Si tu en as une dis-la moi a m'intresse...


Je plussoie fortement, et c'est ce ce que j'ai essay de dire  pas mal de reprise ici, en me prenant des -1.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il n'y aurait qu'en Fance que toutes les pices seraient chres et donc les rparations impossibles  faire ??


Ben, le problme, entre autres, c'est que pour faire du dpannage, il faut avoir... des dpanneurs. Et a cote. Alors, plutt que de payer des gens qui font un boulot avec leurs mains (quelle horreur), on prfre embaucher des commerciaux. Mais, bon. Les commerciaux, pour dpanner, c'est pas le top !




> il semble que la philosophie de base soit "_vaut mieux vendre cher mais peu que pas cher et beaucoup_".. Bizarre....


Alors, l, entirement d'accord avec toi (si, si, c'est possible !  ::mouarf:: ).
Pire, je me souviens d'une poque, quand j'allais aux marchs avec ma grand-mre, en fin de march, le gars faisais un rabais sur le prix pour liquider sa marchandise. Aujourd'hui, ils prfrent jeter que de vendre moins cher !  ::aie:: 




> Je ne vois pas d'autre explication  cette singularit franaise... Si tu en as une dis-la moi a m'intresse...


La btise est-elle une explication valable ? Ou la rapacit ?




> A moins que ce soit parce qu'on a un tellement super systme social que a vaut pas trop la peine de s'emmerder...


Non, je ne pense pas que ce soit a. Mais, j'avoue ne pas comprendre. Il y a aussi des lois de protection du march. 
L'autre jour, on est all avec ma femme, chez un petit producteur de fruits et lgumes pas loin de chez nous. On tait sidr de voir qu'il vendait ses produits quasiment le mme prix qu'en magasin. Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai ou pas, il nous a dit qu'il n'avait pas le droit de le vendre moins cher aux particulier en vertu d'un texte de loi, qui obligerait les producteurs  des prix minimum. Si quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer cela, ce serait cool. Je croyais que les prix taient libres en France, et que la seule limitation tait de ne pas vendre  perte. Pour exemple, le gars nous disais que, pour les navets, en les vendant 1,10 du kg, il se faisait une marge normale. C'est le prix qu'il les vend aux coop. Mais, les coop les revendant 2,50, il ne pouvait pas les vendre moins de 2,10 en direct aux particuliers. Etonnant, non ?

----------


## GPPro

> PS : je rpond pas sur l'mission d'Arte, que je n'ai pas vue. Mais oui, il y a un traitement gnralement en dfaveur des opposants au mariage pour tous, et tu sais quoi ? J'approuve. Parce que pour l'instant les argumentaires que j'ai vu sont du domaine de la rhtorique, et du "maintien des traditions" sans qu'on justifie rellement le pourquoi des traditions.


Et bien moi non, je n'approuve pas. Tout le monde devrait pouvoir exprimer ces ides, tant qu'il y a un contradicteur digne de ce nom en face a ne peut que nuire aux ides dmago/dbiles/simplistes/etc. Evidemment, a demande du temps et surtout un effort intellectuel plus important que de dire "lui il dit n'importe quoi on ne lui donne pas la parole"...

L l'invit se pose en victime et il a raison, s'il avait pu dbiter ses ides reac/rtrogrades avec une contradiction construite en face est-ce que l'impression aurait t la mme ?

En plus les raisonnements comme le tien (qui correspond  celui des mdias actuels, ne nous leurrons pas) pose une question vraiment drangeante : qui dcide de ce qui est suffisamment "intressant et digne" pour avoir le droit de parole ? D'un cot on prtend dfendre une certaine neutralit et de l'autre on slectionne les invits et on musle ceux qui ne nous plaisent pas mais que l'on a t oblig de laisser passer !

----------


## Jon Shannow

Entirement d'accord avec toi. 

Mme si je ne partage pas les ides des opposants au mariage pour tous, je pense que ce n'est pas  un journaliste de dcider si c'est bien ou pas. Ou alors, on fait dclare franchement dans l'intitul que l'mission est un plaidoyer pour le mariage pour tous.

Je pense, de manire gnrale, qu'une ide doit tre dbattue pour qu'elle puisse tre accepte par la communaut. En muselant, ou rabaissant, une partie des opposants on sert leur cause, et on dessert l'ide.

Comme disait, je ne sais plus qui*, "je suis contre ce que vous dites, mais je me battrai pour que vous puissiez le dire".

*) Certains disent que c'est Voltaire, mais il semblerait que ce ne soit pas le cas... Je laisse donc les spcialistes dbattre sur le sujet, c'est le principe qui compte ici, et non la rfrence...  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> Entirement d'accord avec toi. 
> 
> Mme si je ne partage pas les ides des opposants au mariage pour tous, je pense que ce n'est pas  un journaliste de dcider si c'est bien ou pas. Ou alors, on fait dclare franchement dans l'intitul que l'mission est un plaidoyer pour le mariage pour tous.
> 
> Je pense, de manire gnrale, qu'une ide doit tre dbattue pour qu'elle puisse tre accepte par la communaut. En muselant, ou rabaissant, une partie des opposants on sert leur cause, et on dessert l'ide.
> 
> Comme disait, je ne sais plus qui*, "je suis contre ce que vous dites, mais je me battrai pour que vous puissiez le dire".
> 
> *) Certains disent que c'est Voltaire, mais il semblerait que ce ne soit pas le cas... Je laisse donc les spcialistes dbattre sur le sujet, c'est le principe qui compte ici, et non la rfrence...


Effectivement il se dit que ce n'est pas Voltaire. En gnral dans ce genre de discussion je prfre faire rfrence  Chomsky.

----------


## pmithrandir

plusieurs remarques.

Concernant la parenthse flic mchant, nous voyons encore l une consquences flagrante de l'impunit des forces de l'ordre en France. Un journaliste s'tait amus l'autre jour  faire le bilan des bavures policires les plus connues des dernires annes. Bavures avoues ou prouves aprs coup, qui pour certaines ont coute la vie de citoyens ou leur ont fait risqu 10 ans de prison. rsultat, non lieu ou peine avec surcis, et la plupart du temps les personnes exercent toujours leur mtier.
La conclusion, c'tait que du moment que le juge qui jugeait les faits reprochs aux forces de l'ordre serait le mme qui avait besoin d'eux le lendemain, rien ne changerait.


Pour les objets, on voit, et c'est mme des informations publique maintenant, que les marques majoritaires font tout pour capturer les clients. Comme les voitures sont de moins en moins cher, ils font en sorte que seuls leurs techniciens soient capable de faire la plus petite rparation.
Je dmontais ma 205 avec une clef de 12 une de 8 et 2 ou 3 tournevis, je ne peux pas le faire avec une voiture rcente.
Pour les circuits lectroniques, c'est pareil, j'ai une chaine hifi que j'avais rcupr quand j'tais ado chez mes parents. Quand on ouvre le capot(en bois) on voit pleins de composants fixs les uns dans les autres. Pas de la super qualit, mais si un truc casse, je peux le rparer moi mme. Un multimtre et c'est bon.
Si on ouvre les nouvelles chaines hifi, c'est mort. On a pas du tout le mme genre de choses.

Aprs, la France est habitue plus que d'autres pays a ne rien rcuprer, peut tre a cause de la suprmatie des supermarchs qui ont tus les petits vendeurs, qui souvent taient aussi des passionns qui pouvait rparer, mais aussi conseiller des produits de qualit.
Au Canada, on voyait beaucoup de choses arriver dans la rue, j'ai meubl plein de truc dans mon appart avec de la rcup (fauteuil, TV, chaine Hifi change 2 fois en 6 mois, table, canap, vaisselle, ...)
Bon, il fallait accepter que ca soit dpareill, mais je n'ai eu que du style moderne(parce que je suis difficile et que je ne voulait pas de trucs miteux).

Mme maintenant, la premire chose que je fais c'est de m'acheter une petite boite a outil quand j'arrive quelque part. Je n'ai pas encore pu la dmnager. Mais comme je rpare pleins de trucs, je pense que je vais prfr investir plutot que de prendre du chinois sur le long terme.


Fcharton, je suis curieux pour certains achat de trouver des fournisseurs de qualit.
Parce que pour un portable (ordi) je n'ai rien vu de tel. Au mieux, des assembleur de portables existent sur le net, mais c'est a peu prs tout.

Pour ce qui est de l'artisanat, j'ai recherch rcement un artisan capable de faire une boite  musique.
Et bien, la profession a quasiment disparu. Il en reste un aux USA, un en France, je crois un au japon et un en Allemagne.
Celui aux USA n'a pas aim mon projet, celui en France me fait languir depuis aout dernier, et les deux autres ne sont pas joignables(pas de contact disponible sur le net).
Oui, c'est un produit cher, mis ca m'tonne tout de mme que ca n'existe plus du tout. Et le franais par exemple semble plus intress par la construction de petits objets faciles que par un projets couteux en temps, mais pour faire un objet unique.(je suis prt a payer ce qu'il me demande, mais il se semble pas prs a se mettre au travail...)

----------


## ManusDei

> Et bien moi non, je n'approuve pas. Tout le monde devrait pouvoir exprimer ces ides, tant qu'il y a un contradicteur digne de ce nom en face a ne peut que nuire aux ides dmago/dbiles/simplistes/etc.


En gnral je suis d'accord, mais franchement sur ce thme l j'en ai ras les c**illes des arguments foireux (et faux) sur la base de "c'est la nature" ou "a a toujours t comme a partout" ou "pensez aux enfants" ou "un papa une maman" (donc c'est une raction pidermique et pas trs intelligente, je sais).

----------


## GPPro

> plusieurs remarques.
> 
> Concernant la parenthse flic mchant, nous voyons encore l une consquences flagrante de l'impunit des forces de l'ordre en France. Un journaliste s'tait amus l'autre jour  faire le bilan des bavures policires les plus connues des dernires annes. Bavures avoues ou prouves aprs coup, qui pour certaines ont coute la vie de citoyens ou leur ont fait risqu 10 ans de prison. rsultat, non lieu ou peine avec surcis, et la plupart du temps les personnes exercent toujours leur mtier.
> La conclusion, c'tait que du moment que le juge qui jugeait les faits reprochs aux forces de l'ordre serait le mme qui avait besoin d'eux le lendemain, rien ne changerait.
> 
> 
> Pour les objets, on voit, et c'est mme des informations publique maintenant, que les marques majoritaires font tout pour capturer les clients. Comme les voitures sont de moins en moins cher, ils font en sorte que seuls leurs techniciens soient capable de faire la plus petite rparation.
> Je dmontais ma 205 avec une clef de 12 une de 8 et 2 ou 3 tournevis, je ne peux pas le faire avec une voiture rcente.
> Pour les circuits lectroniques, c'est pareil, j'ai une chaine hifi que j'avais rcupr quand j'tais ado chez mes parents. Quand on ouvre le capot(en bois) on voit pleins de composants fixs les uns dans les autres. Pas de la super qualit, mais si un truc casse, je peux le rparer moi mme. Un multimtre et c'est bon.
> ...


Effectivement, l'hgmonie des supermarchs peut tre une explication plausible  ce phnomne, contrairement aux thories bidons sur la mentalit franaise (sans oublier le "c'tait mieux avant")...

----------


## souviron34

> La btise est-elle une explication valable ? Ou la rapacit ?


Par gentillesse je prfrerais dire le second  :;): 

Je pense que profondment ancr (_et a va sans doute de pair avec le problme vis--vis de l'argent, et donc l'attitude vis--vis des riches etc_), il y a quelque chose comme de la rapacit dguise en orgeuil :"_je suis bon donc je vends cher_"... qui s'est tendu en "_je suis Franais donc je vend cher_"...  Ou bien un "litisime" qui signfierait "_j'en vend peu, donc forcment  des clients exigeants, donc je fais pas de la m.rde, donc je suis pas une m.rde_"

Enfin je sais pas, mais c'est assez caractristique...

Et c'est vrai dans tous les domaines...






> Et bien moi non, je n'approuve pas. Tout le monde devrait pouvoir exprimer ces ides, tant qu'il y a un contradicteur digne de ce nom en face a ne peut que nuire aux ides dmago/dbiles/simplistes/etc.
> ..
> En plus les raisonnements comme le tien (qui correspond  celui des mdias actuels, ne nous leurrons pas) pose une question vraiment drangeante : qui dcide de ce qui est suffisamment "intressant et digne" pour avoir le droit de parole ? D'un cot on prtend dfendre une certaine neutralit et de l'autre on slectionne les invits et on musle ceux qui ne nous plaisent pas mais que l'on a t oblig de laisser passer !


 ::ccool:: 

J'approuve tout  fait  ::): 

O est la libert dont on se proclame si les ides "drangeantes" sont dnigres et non combattues ???

Qui serait dtenteur de la "vrit"  l'intrieur de laquelle on a le droit de dbattre ?? et de quel droit en serait-il dtenteur ??

Ce sont purement et simplement les mmes critres qu'une dictature et une censure...





> Effectivement, l'hgmonie des supermarchs peut tre une explication plausible  ce phnomne


Peut-tre...

Ce qui est cependant curieux, la loi franaise ayant t conue soi-disant pour permettre la survie des petits commerces en centre-ville...

Mais il y a quand mme quelque chose de plus profond : tu trouves en Amrique du Nord de grands centres commerciaux (_mme si les Hyperrmarchs sont une spcialit franaise_) avec des grandes chanes style Cotsco, Mayfair, Hudson Bay...., et pourtant le nombre de petits commerces, dpanneurs, et artisans est incomparable par rapport  la France..

Je ne vois pas trs bien ce qui peut expliquer cela  part une caractristique bien franaise .. qui se trouve dans la manire d'envisager un "petit boulot",  mon avis... (_et, ce qui rejoint un peu le premier point, que "a vaut pas le coup de se casser le cul pour gagner trois francs six sous"_)

----------


## _skip

> En plus les raisonnements comme le tien (qui correspond  celui des mdias actuels, ne nous leurrons pas) pose une question vraiment drangeante : qui dcide de ce qui est suffisamment "intressant et digne" pour avoir le droit de parole ? D'un cot on prtend dfendre une certaine neutralit et de l'autre on slectionne les invits et on musle ceux qui ne nous plaisent pas mais que l'on a t oblig de laisser passer !


Ou alors on choisit des reprsentants pas crdibles pour discrditer tout le mouvement ou les envoyer au lynchage face  3 autres invits super hargeux (Frigide Barjot, juste trop caricatural)

De nos jours, il faut accepter le fait qu'on ne fait de la subversion  la tl. Comme l'autre dernirement qui explique qu'on ne doit pas inviter les personnes qui soutiennent les thses complotistes aux missions.

----------


## souviron34

> Comme l'autre dernirement qui explique qu'on ne doit pas inviter les personnes qui soutiennent les thses complotistes aux missions.


Mme eux... Ils se dcrdibilsent tous seuls..

Mais il y a quand mme une diffrence entre des paranoiaques aigus et des gens qui ont des ides que l'on peut juger dtestables mais qui les exposent clairement et avec des arguments censs...

----------


## _skip

> Mme eux... Ils se dcrdibilsent tous seuls..
> 
> Mais il y a quand mme une diffrence entre des paranoiaques aigus et des gens qui ont des ides que l'on peut juger dtestables mais qui les exposent clairement et avec des arguments censs...


Les ides ont un visage, par exemple  la tl, l'euroscepticisme est incarn par Marine Le Pen aux yeux des franais. Donc l'ide elle-mme doit se traner toutes les controverses lies  l'extrme-droite et au clan Le Pen diaboliss  tort ou  raison depuis des dizaines d'annes. 
Du coup le raccourci est simple, si tu as l'impression que l'euro ou l'europe ne profite pas vraiment  la France, qu'on a un problme de souverainet avec la reprise automatique du droit europen, cela veut dire que tu es un FN ou un ultranationaliste.

Et aussi, pour reprendre le conflit syrien, je n'ai jamais vu  la tlvision ou dans les journaux s'exprimer une personne anti-ASL. C'est clair que si on veut pouvoir inonder la rgion de flingues, il vaudrait mieux que le peuple pense que les mchants sont en noirs, et les gentils en blanc. Puis surtout ne pas aborder la question ethnico-religieuse du conflit, l'ingrence et les intrts gopolitiques des autres pays.... Noooon, tout a c'est pour un monde meilleur, c'est tout ce que tu as besoin de savoir.

Ca me rappelle un photo reporter qui a publi un bouquin rcement et qui dplore que le vrai journalisme d'image et d'investigation disparaisse. Maintenant on bosse pour des ONG qui vous dise assez clairement ce que vous devez rapporter.

----------


## zaventem

> Et comme du coup les cots de rparation sont prohibitifs, personne ne le fait plus... (_parce que je ne sais pas combien tu facturais, mais quand tu vois le prix  l'heure pour un mcano y'a comme un problme: il demande plus que ce que je demande moi pour un contrat court-terme.. Et c'est pareil pour un plombier.._)  Mais j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire sur un thread dans ce forum, c'est vrai qu'il y a une particularit (incomprhensible) franaise sur le plan commecial, de manire gnrale : il semble que la philosophie de base soit "_vaut mieux vendre cher mais peu que pas cher et beaucoup_".. Bizarre....


A force de mpriser les mtiers manuels, on est arriv  une situation ou l'on manque de professionnels comptents ce qui leur permet de demander le prix qu'ils valent. 
En quoi est-ce gnant que ton mcanicien coute plus cher que toi? Il possde des comptences que tu n'as pas et si tu estimes qu'elles ne valent pas le prix qu'il demande, il suffit d'aller voir ailleurs.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce qui est cependant curieux, la loi franaise ayant t conue soi-disant pour permettre la survie des petits commerces en centre-ville...
> 
> Mais il y a quand mme quelque chose de plus profond : tu trouves en Amrique du Nord de grands centres commerciaux (_mme si les Hyperrmarchs sont une spcialit franaise_) avec des grandes chanes style Cotsco, Mayfair, Hudson Bay...., et pourtant le nombre de petits commerces, dpanneurs, et artisans est incomparable par rapport  la France..


N'oublions pas quand mme que les supermarch sont normment implant en France si on compare a d'autres villes et depuis longtemps. Quand j'avais 5 ans(donc il y a 25 ans environ) je me souviens d'avoir t dans des grandes surfaces similaires aux actuelles... et ce n'tait pas nouveau.

A Toronto, il n y avait presque que wallmart qui vendait de tout, (linge, fringue, lectronique, bouffe, etc...)
Tous les autres taient ou lectronique ou bouffe ou linge, mais rarement les 3  la fois.

En Roumanie, on a le mme genre de magasin qu'en France qui arrive, et les petits commerces souffrent aussi.

----------


## Invit

> L'autre jour, on est all avec ma femme, chez un petit producteur de fruits et lgumes pas loin de chez nous. On tait sidr de voir qu'il vendait ses produits quasiment le mme prix qu'en magasin.
>  Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai ou pas, il nous a dit qu'il n'avait pas le droit de le vendre moins cher aux particulier en vertu d'un texte de loi, qui obligerait les producteurs  des prix minimum.


Je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas, ou, plus prcisment, il y a des prix minimum en dessous desquels on peut se faire attaquer pour vente  perte, mais qui sont infrieurs  ceux pratiqus *hors promo* dans les magasins. Maintenant, si tu compares aux "prix promo", ceux ci sont trs prs du minimum...

Maintenant, je suis un peu tonn que tu aies t sidr. Sur les fruits et lgumes de saison, les marges des grandes surfaces sont assez faibles, et la plupart des petits producteurs que je connais vendent en direct  des prix comparables (c'est  dire plus cher que les promos/dstockages et autres prix sur la brochure hebdo dans ta boite aux lettres). La diffrence se fait sur la qualit, l'origine et la fraicheur. 

Avec les petits producteurs, tu gagnes des sous quand tu achtes en saison pour conserver, ou s'ils acceptent de te vendre leurs "invendables" (les carottes tordues, ou les choux "moches", mais c'est rare)

Sur la viande, l'conomie est un peu meilleure, mais l encore, tu auras rarement chez un petit producteur le prix promo de la grande surface...

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par gentillesse je prfrerais dire le second


;-) (je ne savais que tu tais un "gentil"  ::mouarf::  - peut-tre parce que je suis un mchant...)




> Ce qui est cependant curieux, la loi franaise ayant t conue soi-disant pour permettre la survie des petits commerces en centre-ville...


Ben, encore un truc franais qui ne fonctionne pas, a devient une habitude.  ::roll:: 



> Mais il y a quand mme quelque chose de plus profond : tu trouves en Amrique du Nord de grands centres commerciaux (_mme si les Hyperrmarchs sont une spcialit franaise_) avec des grandes chanes style Cotsco, Mayfair, Hudson Bay...., et pourtant le nombre de petits commerces, dpanneurs, et artisans est incomparable par rapport  la France..
> 
> Je ne vois pas trs bien ce qui peut expliquer cela  part une caractristique bien franaise .. qui se trouve dans la manire d'envisager un "petit boulot",  mon avis... (_et, ce qui rejoint un peu le premier point, que "a vaut pas le coup de se casser le cul pour gagner trois francs six sous"_)


Je pense qu'il faut aussi prendre en compte le taux d'imposition des socits en France ! Il est trs difficile de monter son petit boulot en France (ma femme vient d'en faire l'amer exprience). Et quand on voit le nombre de petite boite qui ferment au bout de 2/3 ans, c'est affolant.




> Maintenant, je suis un peu tonn que tu aies t sidr. Sur les fruits et lgumes de saison, les marges des grandes surfaces sont assez faibles, et la plupart des petits producteurs que je connais vendent en direct  des prix comparables (c'est  dire plus cher que les promos/dstockages et autres prix sur la brochure hebdo dans ta boite aux lettres). La diffrence se fait sur la qualit, l'origine et la fraicheur.


Ben justement, les faibles marges des grandes surfaces, je les expliquais en grande partie  cause du nombre d'intermdiaires, et donc des marges (faibles certes) successives qui sont pratiques. Le producteur qui vend en direct, a ne fait qu'un seul intermdiaire. Dans l'exemple que je citais, le producteur vendait le kg de navets 1,10 aux grossistes, mais 2.20 aux particuliers, et d'aprs lui (c'est a qui m'a sidr)  cause d'une loi qui l'empcherait de vendre au "prix de gros" aux consommateurs... 
Pour rsum,  partir du moment o il vend aux particuliers en direct, il doit vendre au prix du cours... Et a, a me troue le ...

----------


## ManusDei

> qu'on a un problme de souverainet avec la reprise automatique du droit europen


Il n'y a pas de reprise automatique. Ce qui est automatique, c'est qu'une loi passe au niveau europen doit tre vue par les parlements nationaux. Si ils refusent de la valider (telle quelle ou modifie), l'Europe peut raler, mais pas imposer. Le prsident peut refuser aussi, voir Chirac et les OGM.



> C'est clair que si on veut pouvoir inonder la rgion de flingues, il vaudrait mieux que le peuple pense que les mchants sont en noirs, et les gentils en blanc. Puis surtout ne pas aborder la question ethnico-religieuse du conflit, l'ingrence et les intrts gopolitiques des autres pays.... Noooon, tout a c'est pour un monde meilleur, c'est tout ce que tu as besoin de savoir.


Et pourtant, finalement ils ont l'air d'avoir un peu abandonn l'ide de fournir des armes, vu que des groupes islamistes ont pris trop de pouvoir dans la guerre civile/rvolte/rvolution/truc.



> L'autre jour, on est all avec ma femme, chez un petit producteur de fruits et lgumes pas loin de chez nous. On tait sidr de voir qu'il vendait ses produits quasiment le mme prix qu'en magasin.


Pas sr pour les prix, mais par contre, comme le dit fcharton pour le mme prix qu'en magasin tu as des lgumes qui ont bien meilleur got (ou qui ont du got tout court).

----------


## r0d

> Pas sr pour les prix, mais par contre, comme le dit fcharton pour le mme prix qu'en magasin tu as des lgumes qui ont bien meilleur got (ou qui ont du got tout court).


Quant aux lasagnes, prfrer celles de la voisine plutt que celles du supermarch. Moi j'ai une source illimite depuis que j'ai rpar le pc des voisins (et leur autorise l'accs wifi  mon routeur)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## david06600

> Quant aux lasagnes, prfrer celles de la voisine plutt que celles du supermarch


Le choix est vite fait entre de la nourriture pour chat et de la nourriture pour humain.

----------


## pmithrandir

A savoir tout de mme... la mode de fonctionnement d'une grande surface.

En gros, il y a 2 sources de revenus :
 - les bnfices classiques
 - l'argent investi pendant les dlais fournisseur (3 mois a quelques %)

En gros, les deux rapportent 50% des bnfices finaux d'aprs mon prof de gestion spcialis la dedans.

Le but des produits tant divers.
Les fruits, lgumes, pain... bref, tous les produits alimentaires de base sont souvent a marge trs limite voire nulle. ils ne sont l que pour remplir le magasin et engranger des liquidits. 
Les bnfices classiques sont fait dans la vente de TV, de produits transforms a haute valeur ajoute, etc...

Je vois difficilement comment un petit peut resister a cela en particulier dans l'alimentaire.

Par contre, si on voulait les limiter, il suffirait de limiter les dlais de paiement par la loi a 2 semaines / 1 mois par exemple... ou de leur imposer une marge minimum. Mais les gens comprendrait mal le concept.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ce qui est automatique, c'est qu'une loi passe au niveau europen doit tre vue par les parlements nationaux.


C'est faux car tu fais une confusion entre  directive et rglement. (le terme de "loi" n'existe pas au niveau europen).

- une directive doit tre transpose en droit national; il peut y avoir un dlai  respecter entrainant des pnalits plus ou moins automatique pour le pays ne respectant pas le dlai de transposition; dans d'autres cas, la transposition peut tre (plus ou moins) facultative.

- un rglement est une "loi" europenne s'imposant  tous les tats membres sans transposition.

----------


## Bluedeep

> N'oublions pas quand mme que les supermarch sont normment implant en France si on compare a d'autres villes et depuis longtemps. Quand j'avais 5 ans(donc il y a 25 ans environ) je me souviens d'avoir t dans des grandes surfaces similaires aux actuelles... et ce n'tait pas nouveau..


Historquement, la gauche a largement favoris les grandes surfaces dans les annes 80 pour des raisons politiques :

- les petits commerants ne votaient pas "bien" => autant les faire disparaitre.
- les grandes surfaces fournissaient localement de gros bataillons de salaris  bas revenus potentiellement de "bons" lecteurs.

Et  la droite n'a pas du tout cherch  inverser la tendance pour d'autres raisons politiques (mais diffrentes).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ampli haut de gamme il y a 30 ans, HP partie suprieure de gamme de la mme poque, mais fait main par un petit entrepreneur (_qui existe toujours, mais s'est transform en trs haut de gamme_): une qualit  toute preuve, que seuls 30 ans de vie et 6 voyages transatlantique et une inondation avaient un peu malmens....


Ne pas mlanger quand mme : en 30 ans l'lectronique a quand mme nettement progress et les prix ont nettement baiss; pour les enceintes c'est beaucoup moins vrai; une lectronique rcente de bas/moyenne gamme est dans la pluspart des cas suprieur  un haut de gamme d'il y a trente ans, mme en changeant les seuls composant qui s'usent (en l'occurence les condos, dont l'electrolyte s'vapore avec le temps).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas sr pour les prix, mais par contre, comme le dit fcharton pour le mme prix qu'en magasin tu as des lgumes qui ont bien meilleur got (ou qui ont du got tout court).


Et d'aprs toi, c'est pourquoi que ma femme et moi on achte l ? D'ailleurs on n'achte aucun produits frais dans un super march.

----------


## Bluedeep

> D'ailleurs on n'achte aucun produits frais dans un super march.


Comme tous les gens civiliss ....
Le deviendrais tu ?  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme tous les gens civiliss ....
> Le deviendrais tu ?


Si "civiliss" sous-entend, comme tes propos le laissent  penser, corrompu, individualiste, matrialiste, riche et de droite, alors non, je prfre rester "en friches".  ::ccool::   ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> Si "civiliss" sous-entend, comme tes propos le laissent  penser, corrompu, individualiste, matrialiste, riche et de droite


et normal (blanc).
Je suis avec toi, je prfre alors rester non civilis  :;): 
D'autant plus si on regarde l'histoire, ce sont les peuples les plus "civiliss" qui ont effectu les pires atrocits...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> et normal (blanc).


Je savais que j'oubliais un critre important  ::mouarf::  
Faut ajouter htrosexuel, parce bon, faut pas que dconner, non plus !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Et d'aprs toi, c'est pourquoi que ma femme et moi on achte l ? D'ailleurs on n'achte aucun produits frais dans un super march.


C'est marrant, depuis que j'ai quitt Paris, ce sont plutt les petits commerces qui ont disparu du radar, et les plats cuisins depuis les affaires rcentes. Mon Intermarch a d'assez bons produits frais (qui viennent gnralement des mme producteurs chez qui j'achte en direct), assez bon march si on fait attention, et assez frais. 

Les petits producteurs, je me mfie un peu depuis que mon pouse a travaill chez l'un d'eux, et constat leur usage de phytosanitaire... Et ce constat a un peu tu les achats au march.

Du coup, sur le frais (et la conserve maison), on se partage entre

- ce qu'on fait nous mmes (lgumes l't, un peu de fruits, les oeufs toute l'anne)
- ce qu'on achte  des gens qu'on connait bien (patates, carottes, boeuf, veau, agneau, .... porc peut tre bientt)
- tout le reste au supermarch

Francois

----------


## dragonno

> Effectivement, l'hgmonie des supermarchs peut tre une explication plausible  ce phnomne, contrairement aux thories bidons sur la mentalit franaise (sans oublier le "c'tait mieux avant")...


N'empche que c'est vrai, que c'tait rellement bien mieux avant, au niveau de la fabrication des produits.
Et pas que...par exemple dans ma jeunesse je lisais "lectronique pratique" ou "le haut-parleur", o il dtaillaient les schmas avec minutie et rien qu'en examinant le texte tu pouvais apprendre beaucoup plus en lectronique que juste en copiant le typon pour raliser le montage propos.
C'est d'ailleurs en grande partie comme a que j'avais appris l'lectronique avant de passer mon bac F2 en candidat libre.
De nos jours, les revues ne proposent plus cet aspect-l, ils te montrent un typon, un bref descriptif et hop basta, t'a plus qu' raliser, mais au niveau de la comprhension relle du montage il y a une diffrence norme avec ce qui se faisait avant.

C'est vrai que de nos jours c'est le "tout en raccourci" dans tous les domaines.

Concernant la qualit de la nourriture j'ai vu qu'on se rejoignais tous sur ce point.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Concernant la qualit de la nourriture j'ai vu qu'on se rejoignais tous sur ce point.


D'ailleurs, ce qui me fait assez rire ces derniers temps, c'est que la "mal bouffe" en prend un coup, mais, le plus drle, c'est que les matires fcales dans les gteaux IKEA y sont pour moins que le cheval dans les lasagnes... Je sais pas vous, mais je prfre bouffer du cheval que de la m***e !  ::mouarf:: 

mme si, soit dit en passant, les lasagnes toutes faites, a ressemble plus  de la m***e qu' de vraies et bonnes lasagnes comme celles que mon pouse a prpares pour ce soir !

----------


## Bluedeep

> De nos jours, les revues ne proposent plus cet aspect-l, ils te montrent un typon, un bref descriptif et hop basta, t'a plus qu' raliser, mais au niveau de la comprhension relle du montage il y a une diffrence norme avec ce qui se faisait avant.


Il faut dire que depuis que les CI spcialiss existent, et a fait un bail, la comprhension des schmas de base perd quand mme en utilit.

C'est un peu comme la connaissance de l'assembleur chez les dveloppeurs : tu vas trouver une palanque d'ingnieurs en lectronique qui ignorent le fonctionnement de schmas ultra basiques comme un trigger de Schmitt par exemple. C'est un peu normal car la pluspart n'ont jamais  descendre  ce niveau (comme pour l'assembleur en IT).

----------


## david06600

> D'ailleurs, ce qui me fait assez rire ces derniers temps, c'est que la "mal bouffe" en prend un coup, mais, le plus drle, c'est que les matires fcales dans les gteaux IKEA y sont pour moins que le cheval dans les lasagnes... Je sais pas vous, mais je prfre bouffer du cheval que de la m***e !


Normal, je pense qu'on a tous du en bouffer en allant au restaurant...  ::aie::   Enfin c'est pas ce que j'espre mais bon.  Ce n'est pas comme si les cuisiniers d'ika s'taient accroupis au dessus du moule  gateau pour prparer la pate.  Il y avait un problme d'hygine certains chez Ika, mais a doit arriver beaucoup plus souvent qu'on ne le pense dans les restaurants traditionnels.

----------


## ManusDei

> D'ailleurs, ce qui me fait assez rire ces derniers temps, c'est que la "mal bouffe" en prend un coup, mais, le plus drle, c'est que les matires fcales dans les gteaux IKEA y sont pour moins que le cheval dans les lasagnes... Je sais pas vous, mais je prfre bouffer du cheval que de la m***e !


C'tait des bactries coliformes, qu'on trouve dans la merde mais pas directement de la merde.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coliforme

Et  moins que tu ne te laves systmatiquement les mains avant de manger (et a s'applique  tous les ustensiles que tu peux utiliser pour prparer  manger), tu as dj ingr des bactries coliformes. Bref, il suffit d'un cuistot qui se gratte le cul avant de mettre un doigt dans la sauce.

PS : J'ignore si il faut se laver les mains avec un dsinfectant ou juste du savon. Perso je reste au savon.

----------


## Invit

> Et  moins que tu ne te laves systmatiquement les mains avant de manger (et a s'applique  tous les ustensiles que tu peux utiliser pour prparer  manger), tu as dj ingr des bactries coliformes. Bref, il suffit d'un cuistot qui se gratte le cul avant de mettre un doigt dans la sauce.


Et je ne te parle mme pas ce qu'on peut trouver dans un clavier d'ordi  ::vomi::

----------


## Rayek

> Et je ne te parle mme pas ce qu'on peut trouver dans un clavier d'ordi


Bah, c'est facile, tu le retournes et tu secoues et tu verras ce qu'on y trouve dedans  ::aie::

----------


## dragonno

*Par Bluedeep :*



> Il faut dire que depuis que les CI spcialiss existent, et a fait un bail, la comprhension des schmas de base perd quand mme en utilit.
> 
> C'est un peu comme la connaissance de l'assembleur chez les dveloppeurs : tu vas trouver une palanque d'ingnieurs en lectronique qui ignorent le fonctionnement de schmas ultra basiques comme un trigger de Schmitt par exemple. C'est un peu normal car la pluspart n'ont jamais  descendre  ce niveau (comme pour l'assembleur en IT).


J'ai assist en effet  l'arrive des CI spcialiss (carillons, recepteurs fm, etc...) dans les montages proposs dans les revues, mais  cette poque l'explication de shma tait toujours prsente, par exemple on te dtaillait comment tel condensateur se chargeait jusqu' quel seuil, avant que telle entre du CI ne s'active et pourquoi et comment etc...
C'est avec nos temps actuels qu'il y a eu du raccourci et de  la simplification.

Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi tu "parlais" d'ingnieurs en lectronique alors que tu fais l'intro en parlant du langage assembleur.
Comme tu le sais, le trigger de Schmitt est un principe d'lectronique alors je vois pas son rapport avec l'assembleur.
Ce que tu dis m'tonne et m'inquite  la fois qu'un ingnieur en lectronique ne connaisse pas les principes de base de l'lectronique tels que le trigger de Schmitt  :8O:  et d'autres (Moi qui ne suis pas ingnieur).

EDIT :
Ah je vois, tu veux dire que l'assembleur est oubli par les dveloppeurs ?
Dans ce cas, je ne prendrais pas cet exemple car l'assembleur ne me semble pas vraiment oubli.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi tu "parlais" d'ingnieurs en lectronique alors que tu fais l'intro en parlant du langage assembleur.
> Comme tu le sais, le trigger de Schmitt est un principe d'lectronique alors je vois pas son rapport avec l'assembleur.


Il me semblait que c'tait pourtant clair : je comparais la mconnaissance des schmas de bases (et je donnais comme exemple le trigger de Schmitt, comme j'aurais pu prendre l'oscillateur de Colpitts ou de Clapp) par les ingnieurs en lectronique avec la mconnaissance de l'assembleur par les ingnieurs IT actuels et dans les deux cas, pour la mme raison : ils n'ont pas habituellement  descendre  ce niveau de dtail. Un ingnieur concepteur en lectronique, qui conoit des puces, va manipuler des ""cellules" fonctionnelles, il ne va quasiment jamais descendre au niveau du transistor.

----------


## souviron34

> I
> Et pourtant, finalement ils ont l'air d'avoir un peu abandonn l'ide de fournir des armes, vu que des groupes islamistes ont pris trop de pouvoir dans la guerre civile/rvolte/rvolution/truc.


C'est rigolo, hein ?

Retournez-voir un peu lire vos positions il y a 2 ans dans les threads qui en parlaient  ::mouarf:: 

Vous tiez peu  partager mon scepticisme  l'poque... (comme pour la Libye)





> Ne pas mlanger quand mme : en 30 ans l'lectronique a quand mme nettement progress et les prix ont nettement baiss; pour les enceintes c'est beaucoup moins vrai; une lectronique rcente de bas/moyenne gamme est dans la pluspart des cas suprieur  un haut de gamme d'il y a trente ans, mme en changeant les seuls composant qui s'usent (en l'occurence les condos, dont l'electrolyte s'vapore avec le temps).


Bof... Un ampli NAD haut de gamme de 1984 (_quivalent de 4-5000 euros d'aujourd'hui_) (_qui a l'immense avantage par rapport  ceux d'aujourd'hui d'avoir des vis pour ouvrir le capot_), des enceintes Jean-Marie Raynaud, dont l'ajustement final esr fait "main+oreille" (http://www.jm-reynaud.com/. http://haute-fidelite.chez-alice.fr/...us_scherzo.pdf. et un magntophone  bandes TEAC (_l aussi, le bas du haut de gamme de l'poque, c'est  dire quivalent de 4  5000 euros d'aujourd'hu_i). Un son incomparable par rapport  ce qu'on entend aujourd'hui... 

J'ai beaucoup de mal  trouver meilleur...


Sauf pour mon copain  Sigean qui fait les meilleures enceintes du monde.. mais  un prix quelque peu rhdibitoire pour moi (_au mini 6000 euros l'enceinte_), qui a quip RadioFrance, eu 2 fois le prix  Las Vegas, et  eu la viste et les compliments du Directeur Mondial de l'quivalent de la SACEM...
La Rolls Royce des enceintes.. T'as l'impression d'tre sur scne  ct du chanteur, ou bien au milieu de l'orchestre...
(_dynamique * 4000, rendement solnoide * 1600, pas de menbrane colle, aimant en platine, caisse en marbre : cherchez "Fertin" http://www.fertinacoustics.com/presentation_fr.html http://madotec.pagesperso-orange.fr/Fertin.htm http://www.cinenow.fr/articles/25453...n-peripherique_) 

(_et c'est lui qui m'a rpar ma chane et mes enceintes.. Et d'ailleurs a faisait tellement longtemps qu'il avait pas entendu un beau son qu'il a cout tout un weekend la bande de musqiue qui tait sur le magnto..._)..

Le gros avantage, c'est que quand tu ouvres le capot, tu as bien un CI, mais dessus il y a des rsistances, des diodes, des transistors.. Comme chacun de ces composants vaut moins de 1 euro, et souvent moins de 50 cents, si tu suis le circuit tu peux savoir d'o vient la panne et la rparer pour quasi-rien...

----------


## r0d

> l'assembleur ne me semble pas vraiment oubli.


a dpend comment on prend la chose. L'apparition de langages de haut niveau (java, .Net) ont rendu l'assembleur parfaitement inutile pour certains programmeurs. Mme en c++, rares sont ceux qui sont capables de vraiment comprendre l'assembleur gnr par leur compilateur.
C'est le rsultat de la spcialisation. Je ne sais pas si c'est bien ou mal, mais une partie des dveloppeurs s'orientent vers le haut niveau, la conception, et vitent la case assembleur/bas niveau.
L'ingnierie logicielle (ou gnie logiciel comme je vois parfois) est un domaine qui volue trs vite. De nouveaux paradigmes ne cessent de faire leur apparition; des nouvelles mthodes, de nouvelles procdures, des nouveaux standards. Maintenant il faut faire un choix entre l'ingnierie (haut niveau, conception) et la technique pure (assembleur, architecture).
Je rencontre galement beaucoup de mathmaticiens qui se retrouvent dveloppeurs par la force des choses, et ces gens-l font bien peu de cas de ce qu'il y a "sous le capot" (tant qu'ils n'y sont pas vraiment contraints), mais je trouve que c'est normal.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bof... Un ampli NAD haut de gamme de 1984 (_quivalent de 4000 euros d'aujourd'hui_) (_qui a l'immense avantage par rapport  ceux 'aujourd'hui d'avoir des vis pour ouvrir le capot_),


Tu parles d'un 3020 A ? en dehors du fait que  l'poque le 3020 A tait exceptionnellement bon march pour la qualit, je me suis amus  comparer un qui restait dans mon armoire avec un petit classe D sur module Tripath actuel coutant moins de 200 , et, l, et bien, pas de bol, la lgende s'croule. 
Ce qui est intressant c'est que j'ai fait la comparaison sur des enceintes "d'poque" : en l'occurence les trs bonnes Cabasse Sampan 311 (dites "Sampan lourdes"). Le petit Tripath enfonce  le NAD ..... 




> des enceintes Jean-Marie Raynaud, dont l'ajustement final esr fait "main+oreille"..


Vraiment tu devrais relire ce que j'ai crit : je dissociais justement le cas des enceintes de celui de l'lectronique, en disant que si les progrs en lectronique en 30 ans taient immenses, sur les enceintes c'est nettement moins vident.




> et un magntophone  bandes TEAC (_l aussi, le bas du haut de gamme de l'poque, c'est  dire quivalent de 4  5000 euros d'aujourd'hu_i). Un son incomparable par rapport  ce qu'on entend aujourd'hui...


L encore, je me demande ce que tu coutes aujourd'hui.

Mais l on est HS total.

----------


## souviron34

> Tu parles d'un 3020 A ?


Non..

le 7155  ::): 

http://nadelectronics.com/download.p...glish%20Manual

----------


## dragonno

> Un son incomparable par rapport  ce qu'on entend aujourd'hui...
> 
> J'ai beaucoup de mal  trouver meilleur...


Que dire alors des musicos qui ne jurent pour la qualit que par les amplis  lampes de grand papa  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Que dire alors des musicos qui ne jurent pour la qualit que par les amplis  lampes de grand papa


Non, a n'a rien  voir : les amplis  lampes dans le cas d'amplfication d'instrument sont l pour produire des harmoniques paires mais dans ce cas l'ampli fait parti de l'instrument, donc sa coloration fait partie intgral du son de l'instrument. 
Leur utilisation dans la chaine de reproduction est un point de vue totalement diffrent (une chaine de reproduction n'a pas intert  "interprter" le son, elle doit tre transparente).

----------


## r0d

Pour couter de la musique chez soi, il vaut mieux donc des enceintes actives, ou moniteurs? Je ne sais pas si c'est du pipo, mais j'avais entendu parler d'enceintes actives (qui incluaient l'ampli dans l'enceinte donc) qui ont une qualisation "flat", ou "plate", de faon  respecter le plus possible de son  reproduire.

----------


## souviron34

normalement c'est pas trs bon..

L'enceinte est l pour tenter de faire bouger l'air au plus prs possible de ce que c'tait  l'origine.. Une perturbation du signal (ce qui est mis par l'ampli) perturbera..


@BlueDeep : c'est le *7155*.. J'ai chang le nom et le lien dans le prcdent message..

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour couter de la musique chez soi, il vaut mieux donc des enceintes actives, ou moniteurs?


Les moniteurs sont la pluspart du temps des enceintes actives (mais toutes les enceintes actives ne sont pas des moniteurs, hein  ::aie::  ). 
Attention, c'est une coute assez particulire, pas forcment agrable :  la base, les moniteurs sont conus pour chercher des "merdes" dans un enregistrement et de plus sont conus pour une coute en "near field" (en gros , le technincien devant sa console, avec les moniteurs poss dessus). Ce n'est pas forcment adapt  une coute domestique.

Bon, il existe aussi des moniteurs pour du "wide field", qui sont utiliss pour du retour studio (pour les musico ce coup ci).




> Je ne sais pas si c'est du pipo, mais j'avais entendu parler d'enceintes actives (qui incluaient l'ampli dans l'enceinte donc) qui ont une qualisation "flat", ou "plate", de faon  respecter le plus possible de son  reproduire.


Tout  fait mais a ne date pas d'hier (des marques franaises comme 3A et Cabasse faisaient d'excellentes actives dans les annes 70, et mme des actives asservies  - la Andante Master Control chez 3A, les VTA chez Cabasse, VTA pour Voies Transistorises Asservies).

Sinon, on peut galiser une enceinte passive en filtrage actif, simplement en utilisant des filtres actifs  pente raide en amont des ampli (et dans ce cas, on met un ampli par voie et plus de filtre dans l'enceinte).

On peut aussi galiser une enceinte passive  filtrage passif avec des compensateurs actifs comme Trinnov (qui corrige la courbe en amont de l'ampli - unique dans ce cas).

Aprs, ben, c'est une question de (gros) budget, quoi ...  ::lol::  et c'est un sujet hyper complexe. (et qui n'a, dans la pratique, de sens que avec une pice dj bien traite acoustiquement).

ET ON EST TOTAL HS, LA  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> normalement c'est pas trs bon..
> 
> L'enceinte est l pour tenter de faire bouger l'air au plus prs possible de ce que c'tait  l'origine.. Une perturbation du signal (ce qui est mis par l'ampli) perturbera..


Argumentation plus que discutable.

----------


## dragonno

> ET ON EST TOTAL HS, LA


LOL  :;): 

Tiens pour revenir  l'actualit, le gouvernement annonce que la croissance sera de 2% en 2014 et construit son budget sur cette optique, ce que moquent certains conomistes bien sr.

----------


## Bluedeep

> LOL 
> 
> Tiens pour revenir  l'actualit, le gouvernement annonce que la croissance sera de 2% en 2014 et construit son budget sur cette optique, ce que moquent certains conomistes bien sr.


Moi, je veux changer de bagnole, de bateau  et de baraque l'anne prochaine et je vais pouvoir le faire en construisant mon budget avec l'hypothse d'un gain au loto.  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> ET ON EST TOTAL HS, LA


oui  ::): 

Pour le reste, ce que j'ai trouv sur mon ampli est http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/sho...d.php?t=363048 et les specs http://bluebunkers.com/Electronics/7155.doc

A l'poque c'tait 1400 $ US (en 1985), soit 8400 F, c'est  dire 2.3 fois le SMIC en France  l'poque... On peut donc dire du haut de gamme, non ?? (_a le mettrait aujourd'hui  3300 euros_)

Tout a pour dire que je prfre avoir cherch 2 ans un rparateur et l'avoir fait rparer pour 80 euros que d'en avoir chang... ::):

----------


## dragonno

*Par Blue deep :*



> Moi, je veux changer de bagnole, de bateau et de baraque l'anne prochaine et je vais pouvoir le faire en construisant mon budget avec l'hypothse d'un gain au loto.


lol  :;): 

*A Souviron :*
En effet pour ton matos, la rparation ne vaut le coup que quand le prix du matos est consquent.

----------


## souviron34

> Tiens pour revenir  l'actualit, le gouvernement annonce que la croissance sera de 2% en 2014 et construit son budget sur cette optique, ce que moquent certains conomistes bien sr.


ben, va pas y avoir que les conomistes...

Bercy prsente sa stratgie pour rduire le dficit sous 3% en 2014 




> Le gouvernement, qui s'tait engag  stabiliser le taux de prlvements obligatoires ds 2014, reporte cette promesse  2017.


a c'est de la promesse qui dure...




> Le ministre dlgu au Budget Bernard Cazeneuve a annonc que *le dficit structure*l -c'est--dire celui inhrent  l'Etat et sur lequel la conjoncture est sans impact- *serait rduit de 2% du PIB cette anne  1% l'an prochain*, conformment aux engagements europens. Pour y parvenir, *le gouvernement va devoir tailler dans ses dpenses*. *Il devrait ainsi confirmer son engagement  rformer rapidement les retraites, avec une hausse des cotisations, et les allocations familiales, pour les soumettre aux revenus*. Des coupes devraient galement intervenir dans les aides aux entreprises et d'autres politiques publiques juges trop dpensires.


a c'est des conomies de dpense de l'Etat..

Ah ?? C'est pas ce que vous pensiez qu'on devait faire comme conomies ?? Too bad... L'ENA pense pour vous...

Je suis pas contre les 2 mesures, mais les "_conomies des dpenses de l'Etat_" me semblent bien lagement dpasser ce cadre.... (trs largement)


Et, cerise sur la gateau :




> Les collectivits locales sont aussi mises  contribution, et verront leur dotation diminuer de 1,5 milliard.


Ce qui veut dire augmenter les impts locaux..

Qui c'est le c.n dans l'histoire ??  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ah ?? C'est pas ce que vous pensiez qu'on devait faire comme conomies ?? Too bad... L'ENA pense pour vous...
> 
> Je suis pas contre les 2 mesures, mais les "_conomies des dpenses de l'Etat_" me semblent bien lagement dpasser ce cadre.... (trs largement)


Ils n'ont pas le choix, les retraites c'est 15% du PIB et a augmente...soit plus que la Dfence et l'ducation Nationale combins, c'est dire ::aie:: 

Alors, pourquoi ne pas baisser les retraites? Parce que les retraits forment le plus gros bloc electoral, et en plus le gouvernement a dj beaucoup de mal a avoir les voix des vieux, t'imagines si en plus ils leurs baissent leurs pensions? Ils iraient pointer  Pole Emploi dans cinq ans ::aie:: 

Ce qui ne serait pas mal en soi, sauf que le gouvernement suivant aurait le mme problme des retraites intouchables pour cause de vote des retraits.

Quant  augmenter l'ge de la retraite, a joue  trop long terme; c'est probablement ncessaire, vu l'allongement de la dure de vie, mais a ne peut en aucun cas permettre d'quilibrer les comptes de l'assurance retraite d'ici 2017.

Et pourtant, je ne pense pas que c'est une bonne mesure, parce que a pse sur la croissance dont on aurait besoin...mais elle tait politiquement invitable. Il n'y a que dans une situation  la Grecque que l'on pourra enfin faire des conomies sur ce domaine.

Par contre, pour faire des conomies symboliques dans les dpenses superflues, je trouve le gouvernement actuel trs fort: ils ont mme baiss leurs salaires. Dommage que cela n'a qu'une porte purement symbolique ::aie::

----------


## dragonno

Surtout que vous avez entendu peut-tre, la dette Franaise s'lve  plus de 94% du PIB :/




> je trouve le gouvernement actuel trs fort: ils ont mme baiss leurs salaires.


Je suis curieux de savoir de combien parce que les journalistes disent que le gouvernement n'a fait aucunes rductions de dpenses de l'tat.
Sous-entendu avoir fait des conomies aussi.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le choix est vite fait entre de la nourriture pour chat et de la nourriture pour humain.


Je ne sais pas ce que tu donnes  manger  ton chat, chez moi un flin n'a que de la viande ou du poisson frais. 

L'une des principales causes de dcs des chats domestiques, ce sont les aliments d'origine vgtale prsents dans la nourriture pour chat commerciale, qui causent a terme des problmes rnaux (pour rappel, un chat est un carnivore obligatoire, il ne doit consommer que des animauxl'herbe parfois ingre n'est pas consomme, elle ne fait que passer).

*Dragonno*: je parles bien sr de la baisse de 30% des salaires de ministre, la toute premire mesure prise par le gouvernement Ayrault (qui, d'ailleurs, n'a fait que compenser le grand nombre de ministres, je crois; mais de toute faons, les salaires du gouvernement, ce n'est mme pas une goutte d'eau dans l'ocan, c'est symbolique).

----------


## dragonno

*Par Miaow :*



> je parles bien sr de la baisse de 30% des salaires de ministre, la toute premire mesure prise par le gouvernement Ayrault (qui, d'ailleurs, n'a fait que compenser le grand nombre de ministres, je crois;


Oui je suis sr aussi  :;): 

*ParMiaow :*



> Je ne sais pas ce que tu donnes  manger  ton chat, chez moi un flin n'a que de la viande ou du poisson frais.


Lol  :;): 
J'ai un chat  la campagne, il ne sait que chasser, l't il attrape des coloptres en plein vol et les croque "crac crick" pendant qu'on mange  cot, en plein air ^^
Et c'est pas faute de le nourrir pourtant  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> *ParMiaow :*
> J'ai un chat  la campagne, il ne sait que chasser, l't il attrape des coloptres en plein vol et les croque "crac crick" pendant qu'on mange  cot, en plein air ^^
> Et c'est pas faute de le nourrir pourtant


C'est de la viande, au sens large (de l'animal, quoi), c'est frais, c'est sain  :;): 

Petu-tre plus sain que ce qu'un chat urbain attrape, les pigeons ou mme les rongeurs, en ville, peuvent avoir toutes sortes de saloperies. En mme temps, les insectes  la campagne, ils se font peut-tre "pesticider"  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Qui c'est le c.n dans l'histoire ??


Pas nos gentils lus, en tout cas...
http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...53_823448.html
On devait supprimer le dpartement au profit des rgions, mais finalement on le garde. On va quand mme diviser par deux le nombre de cantons... mais pas le nombre de conseillers rgionaux, puisqu'on les lira par binome. Ca va faire 4 000 heureux, a... Et pour ceux actuellement en poste, on leur prolonge leur mandat d'un an, pour faire passer la pilule. 

Pas non plus nos ministres : finalement, il semblerait qu'on ne remanie pas, donc on garde les invisibles. Et sur le symbole de la baisse des salaires, il est utile de rappeler que Fillon (je crois) avait doubl leur salaire, ce que le PS avait jur d'annuler. 2*0,7=1,4... encore cumulable pour quelques temps...

Pas non plus nos fonctionnaires, dont on apprend aujourd'hui (dans Challenges, le supplment conomie de la pravda) qu'ils n'taient pas si mal traits sous Sarkozy, et qu'on va un peu pargner pour compenser (les dpenses de l'Etat qu'on rduit, ce n'est pas eux...)
http://www.challenges.fr/economie/20...ml?xtor=RSS-81

Et pas non plus les camarades de promo, puisqu'on apprenait hier que l'pouse du nouveau patron de la BPI (un vieux copain), venait d'tre recrute  Sciences Po, o je suppose que la baisse symbolique de salaire n'est pas d'actualit. Et pendant ce temps, la liste des "hauts conseils" et autres structures honorifiques s'allonge, s'allonge, et qu'on dcouvre tous les jours de nouveaux postes rigolos:
http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/deonto...ors_picks=true


Heureusement que maintenant que Cahuzac est parti (et que Ayrault l'a trouv "pathtique", grande classe, monsieur le premier ministre!), la corruption, les conflits d'intrt et tous les petits arrangements sont radiqus. 

Heureusement aussi que grace aux 1,2% de croissance qu'on aura en 2014 et 2% au dl, le retour  l'quilibre et la stabilitation des impots sont en vue (en 2018 pour le premier et 2017 pour le second, il n'y a pas que le dficit qui drape). 

Non, y'a pas  dire, on sent que ca va mieux, et que ce gouvernement de professionnels affuts, men par un chef charismatique et un prsident  poigne, vont nous sortir de l'ornire o la droite nous a mis...

[Edit] tiens, pis y'avait ca aussi, ce soir, dans le journal, spciale casseddi  Souviron
http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-poli...ozy-559221.php

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est de la viande, au sens large (de l'animal, quoi), c'est frais, c'est sain


On est sur le forum Politique, donc je suppose que tu parles de Hollande ?

----------


## david06600

> Je ne sais pas ce que tu donnes  manger  ton chat, chez moi un flin n'a que de la viande ou du poisson frais.


Ahaha, je n'ai pas de chat, je m'en occuperai surement trs mal.  Je prfre caresser celui de la voisine de temps en temps, a me va trs bien.
Mais les plats surgels ou tout fait vendus en supermarch, ressemble vraiment  du canigou ou du chba etc...

----------


## souviron34

> Et pendant ce temps, la liste des "hauts conseils" et autres structures honorifiques s'allonge, s'allonge, et qu'on dcouvre tous les jours de nouveaux postes rigolos:
> http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/deonto...ors_picks=true


On notera d'ailleurs la haute capacit go-politique de l'intresse :




> Les seuls pays,  ma connaissance, o il existe un dontologue sont le Canada, *le Qubec*, le Royaume-Uni et la France.


Que je sache, le Qubec n'est pas un pays mais une province... Ou alors la Corse est un pays, de mme que la Bretagne ou le Pays Basque...ou la Lorraine avec Fleurange.  ::aie:: 






> [Edit] tiens, pis y'avait ca aussi, ce soir, dans le journal, spciale casseddi  Souviron
> http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-poli...ozy-559221.php


Ben, je ne fais que le rpter depuis miantenant 6 ans,  force d'avoir ax un discours juste sur "_Tout sauf Sarko, tout ce qu'il fait est mauvais_" et "_Moi prsident_", il et fallu avoir les paules et l'envergure d'un vrai Homme d'Etat...

L la chute est d'autant plus rude...

----------


## souviron34

> Par contre, pour faire des conomies symboliques dans les dpenses superflues, je trouve le gouvernement actuel trs fort: ils ont mme baiss leurs salaires. Dommage que cela n'a qu'une porte purement symbolique


Je suis d'accord avec toi, et pourtant j'ai quelque mmoire de grosses indignations ici-mme (et dans la presse) quant aux actions (ou non-actions) de Sarko sur ce ct-l, et de vos applaudissements l'an dernier........

Vous avez pour la plupart suivi comme des moutons des choses symboliques...

----------


## david06600

> [Edit] tiens, pis y'avait ca aussi, ce soir, dans le journal, spciale casseddi  Souviron
> http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-poli...ozy-559221.php
> 
> Francois


Pffff, les gens sont fous, a fait des dcennies qu'on ballote entre la gauche et la droite, c'est bien un indicateur qu'il y a un problme.  Les gens ont peur en fait.

----------


## souviron34

> Et pendant ce temps, la liste des "hauts conseils" et autres structures honorifiques s'allonge, s'allonge, et qu'on dcouvre tous les jours de nouveaux postes rigolos:
> http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/deonto...ors_picks=true


D'ailleurs, qui prne la fin des conflits d'inrts ??  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

http://www.valeo.com/le-groupe/gouve...le-lenoir.html




> Administrateur indpendant
> Membre du Comit des Nominations, des Rmunrations et de la Gouvernance


Il est certain que :

c'est par pure probit qu'elle touche un revenu en tant qu'Administrateur (_les fameux "jetons de prsence"_) c'est par pur respect de la dontologie et de l'radication des conflits d'intrts que elle sige au sein du Comit des Nominations du plus grand quipementier automobile franais (_priv, bien entendu_)

----------


## r0d

> [Edit] tiens, pis y'avait ca aussi, ce soir, dans le journal, spciale casseddi  Souviron
> http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-poli...ozy-559221.php


J'adore ce genre de sondage: que choisissez-vous entre la peste, le cholra, et la malaria?
Remarquez, a caractrise bien l'tat de nos dmocraties...

----------


## Invit

> c'est par pur respect de la dontologie et de l'radication des conflits d'intrts que elle sige au sein du Comit des Nominations du plus grand quipementier automobile franais (_priv, bien entendu_)


Le reste de la liste est  mourir de rire...




> Nolle Lenoir est membre du Conseil dEtat,  (...). Depuis 2004, Nolle Lenoir exerce principalement la fonction davocat, associe au sein des cabinets (...). Par ailleurs, elle est depuis 2008 administrateur de Generali France. Nolle Lenoir est galement prsidente de lInstitut de lEurope dHEC, Professeur Affili  HEC, (...) du groupe dexperts de haut niveau auprs de la Commission europenne pour le droit des socits, (...) charge de cours  Paris I Panthon-Sorbonne.


Mme en oubliant les conflits d'intrt, et l'trange choix d'une personne cumulant autant d'activits diffrentes comme "dontologue", le temps libre que laisse la dontologie au parlement et le travail au conseil d'tat laissent rveur... 

Puisqu'on vous dit que les dpenses de l'tat sont serres  bloc, et que la seule solution c'est d'augmenter vos impots et de raboter vos prestations (dans un esprit de justice bien entendu), et que non nos diles ne ressemblent pas  des cochons  l'auge, mais sont proccups par le bien public, et que c'tait la part d'ombre d'un homme seul...

Pis bon, c'est pas illgal, alors circulez y'a rien  voir, 'fin merde quoi, ils ont fait sciences po, et ils vont pas se laisser emmerder par des manants qui travaillent pour gagner leur vie, et qui n'ont mme pas leur maison en SCI. 

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Heureusement que maintenant que Cahuzac est parti (et que Ayrault l'a trouv "pathtique", grande classe, monsieur le premier ministre!), la corruption, les conflits d'intrt et tous les petits arrangements sont radiqus.


J'ai bien aim le discours de Ayrault  l'assemble pour rappeler  certains, de droite, comment eux, ils traitaient leur problme de dontologie. Mthode du "Circulez, y a rien  voir..."




> Non, y'a pas  dire, on sent que ca va mieux, et que ce gouvernement de professionnels affuts, men par un chef charismatique et un prsident  poigne, vont nous sortir de l'ornire o la droite nous a mis...


C'est vrai que 10 ans de pouvoir absolu pour l'UMP et quand on voit o nous en sommes, y a de quoi se poser des questions sur leurs capacits  faire mieux. Non ? 
Parce que, si je ne me trompe pas. Depuis 2002, l'UMP a eu tous les pouvoirs (assemble nationales et snat) (pour rappel, le PS n'a jamais eu tous les pouvoirs, et ne les a pas aujourd'hui non plus). Qu'en ont-ils fait ? Le pays allait-il mieux depuis 2002 ? J'ai pas l'impression que de 2002  2012 on ait vcu "les 10 glorieuses"... Et, depuis 2008, a a t la cata complte.



> [Edit] tiens, pis y'avait ca aussi, ce soir, dans le journal, spciale casseddi  Souviron
> http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-poli...ozy-559221.php


a prouve que les gens ont la mmoire courte et, qu'en France, la politique est trange. Aux USA, un mec connaissant un chec aux lections ne revient pas aux commandes. a prouve aussi qu' l'UMP y a pas grand monde de capable.
Quand  la baisse de Hollande dans les sondages, je dirais ... wait and see.
J'avoue tre du par le dbut du mandat, mais, c'est  la fin de la partie que l'on compte les points. Il faut voir aussi comment Merkel fait tout pour empcher la relance de l'conomie europenne. D'ailleurs, il est assez tonnant de voir qu'aujourd'hui nombre de pays rejoignent l'avis de Hollande sur les mfaits d'une politique uniquement base sur la rigueur. La plupart des conomistes (mme allemands) semblent penser que la politique de Merkel devient un frein  la sortie de crise.
Nicolas Sarkozy va-t-il encore changer son discours pour rejoindre Hollande, et surfer sur la vague ?  ::mouarf::  C'est son crneau  lui, a : brler aujourd'hui ce qu'on a encens hier, et vice versa...  ::ccool::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Parce que, si je ne me trompe pas. Depuis 2002, l'UMP a eu tous les pouvoirs (assemble nationales et snat) (pour rappel, le PS n'a jamais eu tous les pouvoirs, et ne les a pas aujourd'hui non plus).


Tu as des problme de mmoire et/ou de calcul.

- l'UMP n'a jamais eu tous les pouvoirs, en ce sens que l'immense majorit des rgions tait tenue par la gauche.
- le PS a justement actuellement tous les pouvoirs (Assemble, Snat, grande majorit des Rgions).

Le seul qu'ils n'ont pas (coup de chance) c'est les 3/5 du congrs pour bricoler la constitution comme ils l'auraient souhait.




> Il faut voir aussi comment Merkel fait tout pour empcher la relance de l'conomie europenne.


Merci pour ce moment de franche rigolade !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

> Tu as des problme de mmoire et/ou de calcul.
> 
> - l'UMP n'a jamais eu tous les pouvoirs, en ce sens que l'immense majorit des rgions tait tenue par la gauche.


Oui oui et comme la centralisation en France est un mythe, on se demande bien ce que la gauche a foutu. T'as l'air d'tre d'humeur comique toi ce matin...

----------


## gangsoleil

> Il faut voir aussi comment Merkel fait tout pour empcher la relance de l'conomie europenne.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Merci pour ce moment de franche rigolade !!


Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un moment de franche rigolade. Tu penses que la rigueur est ce qu'il faut appliquer en cas de crise ? C'est un point de vue, et c'est celui de Merkel.

Il y a tout de meme un assez beau contre exemple, qui a eu lieu il y a treeees longtemps, a partir de 1929 ; sauf erreur, Hoover a applique un programme rigueur, et Roosevelt a ensuite fait le contraire, et il semble que ca c'est plutot mieux passe dans le second cas.
Alors certe, tout n'est pas blanc ni noir, et le new deal est bien evidemment grandement debatu encore aujourd'hui, mais il n'est pas certain du tout que la solution de la rigueur soit une bonne solution.

----------


## ManusDei

Il faut quand mme au bout d'un moment arrter de dpenser plus que ce qui rentre dans les caisses (ou alors dvaluer, ou annuler la dette).

----------


## r0d

> Il faut quand mme au bout d'un moment arrter de dpenser plus que ce qui rentre dans les caisses (ou alors dvaluer, ou annuler la dette).


La solution est pourtant simple, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tant de palabres: il faut prendre l'argent l o il est, pi c tou.

----------


## Bluedeep

> La solution est pourtant simple, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tant de palabres: il faut prendre l'argent l o il est, pi c tou.


_Il faut prendre l'argent l o il se trouve, c'est--dire chez les pauvres. Bon d'accord, ils n'ont pas beaucoup d'argent, mais il y a beaucoup de pauvres_ (Alphonse Allais).

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un moment de franche rigolade. Tu penses que la rigueur est ce qu'il faut appliquer en cas de crise ? C'est un point de vue, et c'est celui de Merkel.
> 
> Il y a tout de meme un assez beau contre exemple, qui a eu lieu il y a treeees longtemps, a partir de 1929 ; sauf erreur, Hoover a applique un programme rigueur, et Roosevelt a ensuite fait le contraire, et il semble que ca c'est plutot mieux passe dans le second cas.
> Alors certe, tout n'est pas blanc ni noir, et le new deal est bien evidemment grandement debatu encore aujourd'hui, mais il n'est pas certain du tout que la solution de la rigueur soit une bonne solution.


Je suis d'accord avec toi. Par contre, la franche rigolade pourrait tre sur le fait de prtendre que Hollande est CONTRE la rigueur. Ce sont des sociaux dmocrates, ils pensent que le capitalisme c'est la voie, que la finance peut tre rgule (un peu, mais pas trop)  et que l'endettement c'est le mal absolu (ce pour quoi on peut tre d'accord, mais pas forcment par les temps qui courent si on veut se plier  un modle bas sur la croissance conomique).

----------


## ManusDei

> _Il faut prendre l'argent l o il se trouve, c'est--dire chez les pauvres. Bon d'accord, ils n'ont pas beaucoup d'argent, mais il y a beaucoup de pauvres_ (Alphonse Allais).


En plus avec la "crise", il y a de plus en plus de pauvres, donc de plus en plus d'argent. CQFD  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> J'ai bien aim le discours de Ayrault  l'assemble pour rappeler  certains, de droite, comment eux, ils traitaient leur problme de dontologie.


Moi aussi, a m'a plu parce que a montre l'indigence intellectuelle de notre premier ministre. Sa seule rponse aux critiques depuis dix mois, c'est "oui mais vous"  la droite, et "c'est pas notre faute" aux autres. 

De la part d'un premier ministre, c'est un peu lger, et d'ailleurs ca se voit dans les sondages...




> C'est vrai que 10 ans de pouvoir absolu pour l'UMP et quand on voit o nous en sommes, y a de quoi se poser des questions sur leurs capacits  faire mieux. Non ?


Ben non. La droite n'est plus au pouvoir, la seule question qui se pose aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas le bilan de Sarko mais l'action d'Hollande et Ayrault. Et pour l'instant, en dehors du symbolique et du socital, on n'a pas vu grand chose. Voire, on a un peu l'impression que a ne s'amliore pas. 

Mais bon, on peut attendre et voir si tout change, ce n'est pas comme si on avait le choix d'ailleurs: compte sur notre gouvernement truffier pour s'accrocher  sa place, et puiser toutes les manoeuvres pour ne pas s'occuper de l'conomie. (Parce que bon, la relance keynsienne, moi je veux bien, mais quand on commence par la hausse des impots tous azimuth, la baisse des prestations de l'tat et des dpenses d'intervention pour prserver le pouvoir d'achat des fonctionnaires-qui-votent-bien, j'ai du mal  la voir, l'alternative de gauche  la rigueur...)

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Oui oui et comme la centralisation en France est un mythe, on se demande bien ce que la gauche a foutu. T'as l'air d'tre d'humeur comique toi ce matin...


euh...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_d...naux_en_France

Prsidents de Conseils Rgionaux

23 sur 27....


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_d...ran%C3%A7aises

Maires des Grandes Villes

99  sur 165


Prsidents de Communaut Urbaine :

12 sur 15

Prsidents de Communauts d'Agglomration

20 sur 35

Prsidents de Ples mtropolitains :

3 Sur 5

----------


## david06600

> Moi aussi, a m'a plu parce que a montre l'indigence intellectuelle de notre premier ministre. Sa seule rponse aux critiques depuis dix mois, c'est "oui mais vous"  la droite, et "c'est pas notre faute" aux autres.


Tu as du courage de continuer  les couter, moi rien que a, je me dit c'est bon aller suivant.

----------


## GPPro

> euh...
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_d...naux_en_France
> 
> 
> 23 sur 27....
> 
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_d...ran%C3%A7aises
> ...


Super rfrences, maintenant tu vas rapprendre le franais et faire un effort de comprhension sur ce que j'ai crit... Dsol d'tre aussi cr mais tes exemples n'ont rien  voir avec ce que je dis.

Edit : je me rends compte qu'ayant utilis l'ironie (ayant donc fait une prsupposition forte sur mon lectorat - waouh, lectorat mais je laisse ce lapsus dlicieux s'il en est... - mais je vais arrter ici les provocations), je vais exprimer clairement ce que je voulais dire.

La France est tellement centralise que disposer de tous les pouvoirs au niveau local n'y change pas grand chose. De plus il y aurait beaucoup  dire sur la faon dont la droite a gr les subventions aux diverses collectivits locales.

----------


## souviron34

> Tu as du courage de continuer  les couter, moi rien que a, je me dit c'est bon aller suivant.


Moi aussi, et je pense que la population en gnral aussi..

A part les irrductibles, tout le monde en a plus que marre du "c'est leur faute" et "eux faisaient pas mieux"...

Mais bon... Aprs on va nous appeller  faire un "vote rpublicain" pour faire barrage  Marine...

Ben voyons....

----------


## pmithrandir

gangsoleil, il y a 2 faons de ragir face a une crise ...

Soit on fait le gros dos et on tient comme on peu le pays : la rigueur
Soit on attnue les effets grace a des interventions de l'tat : la relance

Si la cause est extrieure, que le apys est a l'quilibre avant, que le systme est globalement bon, mais juste dsquilibr momentanment, la relance est la meilleure des solutions.

Si en revanche le systme est bancal depuis des annes, c'est le moment pour rformer, corriger autantd 'erreur qu'on peut avant de se faire dgager et puis faire de la relance.

Ce que sarkozy a fait, c'est de la relance ds le dbut(600 milliard de dpenses, c'est de la relance )
je ne suis pas sur que ca ait t la bonne solution.

Il aurait laiss le pays tomber, fais des rformes ncessaires, et le suivant serait arriv pour de la relance ensuite, ca aurait t plus profitable je pense.

Et on aurait 65% de dette au lieu de 95%... Soit largement les moyens de relancer quelque chose. 

Au lieu de cela, on en est a faire de la rigueur trop tard quand les autres pays sont dj reparti, avec des franais qui sont puis moralement par cette crise qui dure, donc avec une marge politique trs faible.

----------


## souviron34

> La France est tellement centralise que disposer de tous les pouvoirs au niveau local n'y change pas grand chose. De plus il y aurait beaucoup  dire sur la faon dont la droite a gr les subventions aux diverses collectivits locales.


Oui et non..

Quand on voit l"endettement des collectivits locales, et quand mme les pouvoirs de communauts comme Marseille, Paris, Toulouse, Marseille, Lyon, Bordeaux, etc, y'a quand mme une bonne influence sur la dette ...

(tant en Languedoc-Roussilon, je peux t'assurer que les subventions aux collectivits locales n'est pas, de trs loin, l'apanage de la droite)

----------


## r0d

> Moi aussi, a m'a plu parce que a montre l'indigence intellectuelle de notre premier ministre. Sa seule rponse aux critiques depuis dix mois, c'est "oui mais vous"  la droite, et "c'est pas notre faute" aux autres.


Ok mais bon, ce n'est pas nouveau, a fait 20 ans que c'est le cas.

Quant au PS franais, je rpte ce que je dis depuis 10 ans: ce parti n'est ni socialiste, ni libral, ni quoi que ce soit. Il s'agit juste d'un groupe d'individu qui dfendent leurs intrts. Ce parti n'a plus plus d'idologie (ce n'est peut-tre pas plus mal, moi je crois que si), mais surtout plus de ligne politique.

Si l'UMP est galement un groupe d'individu qui dfendent leurs intrt, ils ont cependant une ligne politique et une idologie forte, une utopie politique (l'tat rduit  sa plus simple expression et une forme de retour  la loi de la jungle en faisant en sorte que chaque individus soient des ennemis entre eux).

----------


## r0d

> Ce que sarkozy a fait, c'est de la relance ds le dbut(600 milliard de dpenses, c'est de la relance )
> je ne suis pas sur que ca ait t la bonne solution.


En fait, l'erreur de Sarkozy (et de la plupart des tats, ceux qui ne l'ont pas fait s'en sortent trs bien maintenant) sur ce coup l, a n'a pas t d'intervenir, mais la forme de l'intervention. Il s'est content de filer l'argent public aux banques, et d'une part, ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle une relance, et d'autre part, c'tait une erreur  bien des gards. [edit: il me parait vident que Hollande n'aurait pas fait mieux]

Renflouer les banques n'aurait jamais eu l'effet de relancer la consommation, et ce n'tait pas le but escompt de toutes faons. Le but de la manuvre tait double: faire en sorte que ce systme moisi reste en place, et affaiblir un peu plus l'tat. Les dcideurs savaient bien que le fait de renflouer les banques ne relancerait pas l'conomie, cela servait juste  "viter la catastrophe", la catastrophe tant pour eux une rforme profonde du systme financier qui leur est si cher et qui nous cote si cher.

----------


## GPPro

> Ok mais bon, ce n'est pas nouveau, a fait 20 ans que c'est le cas.
> 
> Quant au PS franais, je rpte ce que je dis depuis 10 ans: ce parti n'est ni socialiste, ni libral, ni quoi que ce soit. Il s'agit juste d'un groupe d'individu qui dfendent leurs intrts. Ce parti n'a plus plus d'idologie (ce n'est peut-tre pas plus mal, moi je crois que si), mais surtout plus de ligne politique.
> 
> Si l'UMP est galement un groupe d'individu qui dfendent leurs intrt, ils ont cependant une ligne politique et une idologie forte, une utopie politique (l'tat rduit  sa plus simple expression et une forme de retour  la loi de la jungle en faisant en sorte que chaque individus soient des ennemis entre eux).


Toutaf. Par contre attention  l'utilisation du mot "libral" en franais, nous ne sommes pas des amricains (ou alors tu l'employais vraiment au sens strictement conomique ?) !

----------


## r0d

> Toutaf. Par contre attention  l'utilisation du mot "libral" en franais, nous ne sommes pas des amricains (ou alors tu l'employais vraiment au sens strictement conomique ?) !


Bah, j'ai arrt de chercher un sens strict  ce mot. Non seulement il est trs diffrent, voire mme oppos, entre l'europe et les USA, mais il est encore diffrent dans les autres continents. 
Moi maintenant j'utilise le mot "libral" au sens "reaganien" ou "thatchrien", c'est  dire un mix de conservatisme et de cette forme trange du libralisme conomique moderne, qui ne refuse pas certaines formes d'interventionnismes et de protectionnismes lorsque a protge les intrts des plus riches.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Quant au PS franais, je rpte ce que je dis depuis 10 ans: ce parti n'est ni socialiste, ni libral, ni quoi que ce soit. Il s'agit juste d'un groupe d'individu qui dfendent leurs intrts. Ce parti n'a plus plus d'idologie (ce n'est peut-tre pas plus mal, moi je crois que si), mais surtout plus de ligne politique.


Jusque l je suis d'accord.




> Si l'UMP est galement un groupe d'individu qui dfendent leurs intrt, ils ont cependant une ligne politique et une idologie forte, une utopie politique (l'tat rduit  sa plus simple expression et une forme de retour  la loi de la jungle en faisant en sorte que chaque individus soient des ennemis entre eux).


L je ne suis pas d'accord : le problme de base de l'UMP est justement un peu le mme que celui du PS, en l'occurence l'absence de ligne. 

C'est li  sa cration par la fusion du RPR et de l'UDF, fusion qui a tent d'aggrger des lignes trs diffrentes (conservateur + libraux + centristes, et l dedans des "plus europistes" et des "plus souverainistes" - l'UDF taient  dj un attelage de libraux et de centristes, avec le seul point commun d'tre nettement plus "eurpistes" que le RPR). Tu peux chercher longuement des points de vue communs entre NKM et Eric Ciotti par exemple, a va tre dlicat (autant qu'entre Valls et Hamon par exemple).

----------


## r0d

> Au lieu de cela, on en est a faire de la rigueur trop tard quand les autres pays sont dj reparti, avec des franais qui sont puis moralement par cette crise qui dure, donc avec une marge politique trs faible.


Quels pays sont en train de repartir? Il n'y en a pas beaucoup, et certains poids lourds de l'Europe comme l'Espagne ou l'Italie sont plus prs du gouffre que la France. Et si l'Espagne craque, 8eme conomie mondiale, ce ne sera pas le mme problme que la Grce.

Les seuls qui s'en sortent, ce sont ceux qui ont fait le mnage dans leur systme financier (en particulier l'Islande), ou l'Allemagne qui fait une politique de rigueur depuis 30 ans, mais qui, en contrepartie, vois ses taux de pauvret et de criminalit exploser.

----------


## r0d

> Tu peux chercher longuement des points de vue communs entre NKM et Eric Ciotti par exemple


M'enfin, le point commun entre ces deux-l, de mme qu'entre tous les mercenaires de l'UMP, c'est ce que je disais plus tt: chacun pour sa gueule et le plus fort gagne. Celui qui perd on lui supprime les aides (sur des histoires comme la suppression des allocs aux parents d'lves absentistes et ce genre de trucs, ils taient en phase) et on le fout en taule si possible (sur les question de la rpression ils sont,  epsilon prs, tous sur la mme longueur d'onde galement).

----------


## r0d

> Toutaf. Par contre attention  l'utilisation du mot "libral" en franais, nous ne sommes pas des amricains (ou alors tu l'employais vraiment au sens strictement conomique ?) !


Tiens, d'ailleurs a me fait penser  un truc. 
. le PS franais n'a de socialiste que le nom
. ce qu'on appelle ici socialisme est appel progressisme aux USA
Je me rend compte, en y rflchissant, qu'il n'y a plus de parti progressiste en France. Il y a des partis "rgressifs" (qui veulent revenir en arrire), comme l'UMP ou le FN, il y a des partis "troupeau", comme le PS, le modem ou le FdG, des partis "camlon", comme le PCF, des partis "trou noir", comme le NPA, ..., mais plus de progressistes.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quels pays sont en train de repartir? Il n'y en a pas beaucoup, et certains poids lourds de l'Europe comme l'Espagne ou l'Italie sont plus prs du gouffre que la France. Et si l'Espagne craque, 8eme conomie mondiale, ce ne sera pas le mme problme que la Grce.


Dans les pays qui repartent : 
 - Canada, ou la crise de l'emploi a dur... 9 mois a 2 annes selon les secteurs
 - USA qui sont de nouveau en croissance
 - Allemagne
 - Roumanie(qui a fait de la rigueur bien mchante ds le dbut avec baisse de salaire de 30% pour tous les fonctionnaires par exemple, ce qui pose d'autres soucis, mais c'est une autre histoire)
...

Et que la Grce ne s'en sorte pas, pour moi c'est comme dans une voiture si la roue n'avance pas d'aller voir si il n'y a pas un clou dedans... sans penser qu'on a oublier d'allumer le moteur.
Le moteur de la zone euro, c'est la France et l'allemagne. Ca fait 5 annes que l'on fonctionne avec la moiti qui pousse en avant,  et l'autre qui pousse dans l'autre sens...

----------


## david06600

> Je me rend compte, en y rflchissant, qu'il n'y a plus de parti progressiste en France.


Et y-aurait-il un pays avec un vrai parti progressiste au pouvoir dans le monde ?  Juste par curiosit.

----------


## r0d

> Et y-aurait-il un pays avec un vrai parti progressiste au pouvoir dans le monde ?  Juste par curiosit.


Je ne saisi pas ce qui se cache derrire cette question mais soit.
Rien qu'en Amrique du Sud:
VnzulaBolivieEquateurUruguay
Et certainement beaucoup d'autres, je ne suis plus trop au courant de la politique mondiale.

----------


## r0d

> Le moteur de la zone euro, c'est la France et l'allemagne. Ca fait 5 annes que l'on fonctionne avec la moiti qui pousse en avant,  et l'autre qui pousse dans l'autre sens...


Ce n'est pas aussi simple que a. L'Europe telle qu'elle est (autrement dit telle qu'elle est voulue par l'Allemagne) profite beaucoup  l'Allemagne, pour au moins 2 raisons:
. un euro fort qui favorise l'Allemagne dont l'conomie repose en grande partie sur l'exportation.
. un dumping salarial qui profite  l'Allemagne (a comble les problmes de la faible dmographie et d'un tissu d'entreprise gourmand en main duvre peu qualifie).
D'ailleurs ceux qui se plaignent de l'immigration devraient se renseigner sur le cas de l'Allemagne avant d'crire des normits.

----------


## david06600

> Je ne saisi pas ce qui se cache derrire cette question mais soit.


Rien du tout c'est pour avoir des exemples concrets de ce que tu entends par vrai politique progressiste.  Merci pour les exemples.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je me rend compte, en y rflchissant, qu'il n'y a plus de parti progressiste en France. Il y a des partis "rgressifs" (qui veulent revenir en arrire), comme l'UMP ou le FN, il y a des partis "troupeau", comme le PS, le modem ou le FdG, des partis "camlon", comme le PCF, des partis "trou noir", comme le NPA, ..., mais plus de progressistes.


Tu peux dfinir ce que tu veux dire par troupeau, camlon ou trou noir ?
Et qu'est-ce qui fait que d'autres pays sont progressifs ?

----------


## dragonno

J'aime bien cette division en troupeau, trou noir, etc  :;): 
On devrait les nommer comme a au lieu de PC, PS etc...^^

*Je viens de lire ce truc sur Wikipdia qui explique le rle du parlement etc :*



> On ne peut pas tre parlementaire et fonctionnaire, parlementaire et exercer des fonctions de direction dans des entreprises nationales ou subventionnes par ltat. De ce fait, le parlementaire lu doit se dmettre de ses fonctions incompatibles et dclarer au bureau de lAssemble dans laquelle il a t lu les fonctions quil entend conserver. Pour le fonctionnaire cela signifie se mettre en disponibilit le temps de son mandat. De plus, le mandat parlementaire ne peut pas tre cumul avec plus dun des mandats suivants : membre d'un conseil ou d'un excutif rgional, gnral, municipal. Le cumul est interdit avec d'autres mandats parlementaires, snateur, dput, dput europen.


Alors je me disais que nombre de nos lus sont hors la loi non ?

Je viens d'entendre Hollande dire que le rle du parlement c'est de voter les lois, c'est sr a ?

----------


## ManusDei

Tu es sr que c'est le Parlement franais a ?

----------


## dragonno

J'ai pris a du wiki mais c'est un extrait
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parlement_fran%C3%A7ais

----------


## Invit

> Ok mais bon, ce n'est pas nouveau, a fait 20 ans que c'est le cas.


Peut tre, mais on s'en fout. Je veux dire, on attend d'un premier ministre qu'il soit un peu au dessus du lot, non? 

Ah? Tu veux dire que comme on voulait un prsident normal, il nous faut un premier ministre moins bien, et un gouvernement encore moins bien. Ah oui, alors, effectivement...




> Quant au PS franais, je rpte ce que je dis depuis 10 ans: ce parti n'est ni socialiste, ni libral, ni quoi que ce soit. Il s'agit juste d'un groupe d'individu qui dfendent leurs intrts. Ce parti n'a plus plus d'idologie (ce n'est peut-tre pas plus mal, moi je crois que si), mais surtout plus de ligne politique.


Excuse moi rod, mon offre de boire des pastis, de manger des chicken burger et de se finir  la bire bon march entre gare du nord et gare de l'est tient toujours, mais tu tombes dans la lchet gauchisante de bas tage. 

Tu peux bien expliquer que Hollande ce n'est pas la gauche, la vraie. Quand on demande au peuple de gauche de se choisir un champion, pour une lection imperdable, qu'on lui propose le choix entre Aubry (forte notorit bien  gauche), Sgolne (forte notorit, gauche moyenne, grande gueule), Hamon ( gauche gauche), Valls ( gauche, droite), Montebourg ( gauche, Montebourg) et Hollande (ben,  gauche, mais pas, mais un peu, enfin bon, je veux dire...), le peuple de gauche, comme un seul rouge, plbiscite le camarade Hollande, en jurant que promis, il va changer, et rvler aprs son lection le rhinocros cach dans le buisson de fraises des bois. 

Et quand Hollande nomme premier ministre un conseiller gnral glorifi, dont la principale qualit est "qu'il parle allemand" (on rve!), qui nomme un gouverment de 38 technocrates assez illisible, le peuple de gauche crie au changement, et dnonce la droite qui fait des procs d'intention. 

Permets donc que, dix mois plus tard, quand on dcouvre que le peuple de gauche a mis au pouvoir une trentaine d'incapables qui ne paraissent comptents que quand ils se taisent, et mis au budget un fraudeur fiscal, les ennemis du peuple se bidonnent, un peu...





> Si l'UMP est galement un groupe d'individu qui dfendent leurs intrt, ils ont cependant une ligne politique et une idologie forte, une utopie politique (l'tat rduit  sa plus simple expression et une forme de retour  la loi de la jungle en faisant en sorte que chaque individus soient des ennemis entre eux).


Euh? Tu crois que c'est la position d'un Fillon? d'un Raffarin? 
On a eu la droite au pouvoir pendant les 10 dernires annes, et on a vu la ralit de son credo libral. Tu ne peux pas dire en mme temps que le PS n'est pas la gauche, mais que l'UMP est ultra librale...

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Tu peux dfinir ce que tu veux dire par troupeau, camlon ou trou noir ?


Bah, c'tait un dlire. Par troupeau, je pensais  un ensemble de personnes qui se rassemble dans le seul but d'tre entre soi et de dfendre ses propres intrts. Camlon, ben on change de couleur selon le contexte. Et trou noir, c'est parce que l'intrieur d'un trou noir est ce qui se fait de pire en terme de chaos et d'instabilit (mme le temps est chaotique dans un trou noir).




> Et qu'est-ce qui fait que d'autres pays sont progressifs ?


Pas progressif, mais progressiste. C'est un courant de philosophie politique qui, en gros, et selon ma propre interprtation, essaie de faire voluer la politique dans le sens de l'intrt collectif.

----------


## dragonno

> Quand on demande au peuple de gauche de se choisir un champion, pour une lection imperdable, qu'on lui propose le choix entre Aubry (forte notorit bien  gauche), Sgolne (forte notorit, gauche moyenne, grande gueule), Hamon ( gauche gauche), Valls ( gauche, droite), Montebourg ( gauche, Montebourg) et Hollande (ben,  gauche, mais pas, mais un peu, enfin bon, je veux dire...), le peuple de gauche, comme un seul rouge, plbiscite le camarade Hollande, en jurant que promis, il va changer, et rvler aprs son lection le rhinocros cach dans le buisson de fraises des bois.


lol, marrant  :;): 
J'aime bien le Vals  gauche,  droite, et le hollande^^

En tous cas, je voudrais bien voir au pouvoir des lus qui n'ont pas encore exercs leurs propres ides, c'est vrai qu'on voit toujours les mmes qui les exercent.

----------


## Invit

> En tous cas, je voudrais bien voir au pouvoir des lus qui n'ont pas encore exercs leurs propres ides, c'est vrai qu'on voit toujours les mmes qui les exercent.


Ben en fait, je trouve que la primaire socialiste est intressante parce qu'elle a t assez honnte. Les diffrents candidats se sont prsents comme ils sont rellement, avec leurs vraies ides. Ca a rellement t une leon de dmocratie, et on ne peut que l'approuver.

L o ca se gte, c'est quand le bon peuple de gauche a vot ppre, et quand il en a t fier, et quand il a cru au changement qu'tait maintenant.

Je crois que ce qui me dplait le plus, c'est ce mot ppre... Avant moi, ca m'voquait a


_Ppre, coute pas a, c'est du mlancolique.
 chaque fois qu'tu l'entends, tu fais ton cinma, 
a te rappelle des trucs, cette espce de musique, 
a te rappelle Germaine mais a tu l'diras pas.

coute pas a, j'te dis ; t'as dj l'oeil qui brille, 
Tu tires sur ta cibiche comme au bal des pompiers, 
Y parat qu'tu savais baratiner les filles, 
Y parat qu'au chamboule-tout t'tais toujours premier.

Je vois l'accordon tourner sous ta casquette
C'est comme la foire du trne rveille d'un seul coup
Quand on a dix-huit ans, c'est merveilleux la fte, 
 prsent c'est foutu, tu n'y vas plus beaucoup.

Ppre, coute pas a, et parle-moi d'Germaine.
Y parat qu'avec elle t'avais l'sifflet coup, 
Que tu v'nais la chercher chez papa toutes les s'maines, 
En promettant surtout d'la ram'ner pour souper.

Ppre, coute pas a, tu vas pleurer par terre
Si tu rentres chez toi avec des yeux rougis
Mmne elle va penser que t'as forc sur l'verre
Elle comprendra jamais que l'biniou t'a surpris.

C'est pernicieux comme tout les pianos  bretelles, 
a vous balance des airs au dcrochez-moi a, 
Des sonates  deux ronds dans le fond des ruelles
Avec des mots tout neufs qui n'en finissent pas.

Ppre, on va rentrer, vas-y, finis ta bire, 
Il est minuit pass, c'est plus des heures pour toi.
Le patron du bistrot va boucler ses lumires
Et pour le dnicheur, a s'ra la prochaine fois._

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya89GyKQJCE"]Bernard Dimey - Ppre - YouTube[/ame]

Bref, Ppre, c'tait mieux quand il n'tait pas narque...

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu as des problme de mmoire et/ou de calcul.
> 
> - l'UMP n'a jamais eu tous les pouvoirs, en ce sens que l'immense majorit des rgions tait tenue par la gauche.
> - le PS a justement actuellement tous les pouvoirs (Assemble, Snat, grande majorit des Rgions).


Ben, dsol, c'est visiblement toi qui a des problmes de calcul et de connaissance de notre constitution.
C'est le Snat et l'Assemble Nationale qui votent les lois, pas les rgions. Donc, l'UMP entre 2002 et 2012 a eu tous les pouvoirs, tous les moyens  sa disposition pour redresser la France, comme ils disaient (Chirac puis Sarkozy). Mais quand on voit l'tat dans lequel se trouvait la France en 2012, on peut parler d'chec total de cette ligne politique. 
Quand au PS, il n'a aujourd'hui, ni la majorit  l'assemble nationale, ni au Snat. Ne pas confondre la gauche avec le PS !  ::roll:: 





> Moi aussi, a m'a plu parce que a montre l'indigence intellectuelle de notre premier ministre. Sa seule rponse aux critiques depuis dix mois, c'est "oui mais vous"  la droite, et "c'est pas notre faute" aux autres.


a montre surtout que la droite, plutt que de se battre sur des lignes politiques conomiques, se bat sur : "le mariage pour tous" et "la moralisation politique". Pour le deuxime, je ne suis pas sr qu'ils y connaissent quelques choses...  ::mouarf:: 




> Ben non. La droite n'est plus au pouvoir, la seule question qui se pose aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas le bilan de Sarko mais l'action d'Hollande et Ayrault.


C'est un peu facile, non ? Et trs hypocrite. Ne pas admettre que les con**ries faites prcdemment puissent tre un srieux handicap pour le prsent et le futur, faut tre gonfl, ignorant ou malhonnte.

----------


## Invit

> C'est un peu facile, non ? Et trs hypocrite. Ne pas admettre que les con**ries faites prcdemment puissent tre un srieux handicap pour le prsent et le futur, faut tre gonfl, ignorant ou malhonnte.


Non. Le gouvernement actuel connaissait, quand il s'est prsent, l'tendue des dgats. Personne ne prtend que la politique est facile, ou juste. Mais en mme temps, c'est glorieux et bien pay. 

Je crois qu'on aimerait (mme moi) le gouvernement s'il se battait sans se plaindre. Je crois qu'on le mprise (mme toi) quand il passe son temps  geindre sur l'hritage, pour s'excuser d'augmenter les impots. 

Dans la vraie vie, quand on tombe sur un problme qui n'est pas de notre faute, on geint deux minutes et on s'y met. Il n'y a qu'en politique qu'on croit que les excuses valent autant que les actes. (Et oui, je pense qu'une bonne trentaine de nos 38 ministres mritent de finir aux poublelles de l'histoire, et que le fait que c'tait "pareil avant" ne change rien  l'affaire, je ne suis pas militant)

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> Donc, l'UMP entre 2002 et 2012 a eu tous les pouvoirs,


Faudrair savoir !! pas selon ta dfinition. Je constate que tu ne recules devant aucune tentative de manipulation des donnes, mais c'est quand mme un peu gros, donc, en dpit de l'adage, a ne passe pas. Depuis 2004, l'UMP n'a jamais eu la majorit absolue au snat. (le maxi a t de 155 snateurs, la majorit est absolue est  175)

Et le snat est pass  gauche le 1/10/2011 ... (mais visiblement, encore un trou de mmoire; tu devrais consulter).

Et le Groupe socialiste a la majorit aboslue  l'assemble. (293 pour 288 ncessaires).

Bref, ton poste est un tissu d'aneries.

----------


## r0d

> Dans la vraie vie, quand on tombe sur un problme qui n'est pas de notre faute, on geint deux minutes et on s'y met. Il n'y a qu'en politique qu'on croit que les excuses valent autant que les actes.


Effectivement, c'est un truc que je ne comprend pas. Certains postes senss tre  haute responsabilit (haut fonctionnaire et top manager, typiquement) sont, dans les faits, exempts de responsabilit.




> (Et oui, je pense qu'une bonne trentaine de nos 38 ministres mritent de finir aux poublelles de l'histoire,


Pour finir aux poublelles (faute de frappe ou contrepterie?) de l'histoire, encore aurait-il fallu qu'ils y entrassent, dans l'histoire.




> et que le fait que c'tait "pareil avant" ne change rien  l'affaire, je ne suis pas militant


C'est juste; je ne disais a que pour temprer le propos, plus sur la forme que sur le fond. La faon dont c'tait crit pouvais porter  penser qu'il s'agissait l d'un comportement nouveau.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Peut tre, mais on s'en fout. Je veux dire, on attend d'un premier ministre qu'il soit un peu au dessus du lot, non?


De quel lot ? 
Personnellement, je prfre un Ayrault  un Fillon. 




> Tu peux bien expliquer que Hollande ce n'est pas la gauche, la vraie. Quand on demande au peuple de gauche de se choisir un champion, pour une lection imperdable, qu'on lui propose le choix entre Aubry (forte notorit bien  gauche), Sgolne (forte notorit, gauche moyenne, grande gueule), Hamon ( gauche gauche), Valls ( gauche, droite), Montebourg ( gauche, Montebourg) et Hollande (ben,  gauche, mais pas, mais un peu, enfin bon, je veux dire...), le peuple de gauche, comme un seul rouge, plbiscite le camarade Hollande, en jurant que promis, il va changer, et rvler aprs son lection le rhinocros cach dans le buisson de fraises des bois.


De toutes faons, l'urgence tait de virer Sarkozy. 




> Permets donc que, dix mois plus tard, quand on dcouvre que le peuple de gauche a mis au pouvoir une trentaine d'incapables qui ne paraissent comptents que quand ils se taisent, et mis au budget un fraudeur fiscal, les ennemis du peuple se bidonnent, un peu...


a prouve juste qu'il est effectivement de droite !  ::mouarf:: 




> Euh? Tu crois que c'est la position d'un Fillon? d'un Raffarin?


Je ne savais pas que Fillon ou Raffarin avaient une "position" ? Merci de la nouvelle.




> Non. Le gouvernement actuel connaissait, quand il s'est prsent, l'tendue des dgats. Personne ne prtend que la politique est facile, ou juste. Mais en mme temps, c'est glorieux et bien pay.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais rclamer des rsultats aprs 1 ou 2 mois, c'est pas srieux non plus. La droite a dtruit la France pendant 10 ans et en, quoi  10 mois, il faudrait que la gauche l'ai remise sur les rails.  ::roll:: 




> Je crois qu'on aimerait (mme moi) le gouvernement s'il se battait sans se plaindre. Je crois qu'on le mprise (mme toi) quand il passe son temps  geindre sur l'hritage, pour s'excuser d'augmenter les impots.


Bof, les hausses d'impts ont les auraient de manires plus injustes avec Sarko (d'ailleurs on les avaient dj eu). 
Ce qui me gne le plus avec la politique du gouvernement, c'est qu'il se laisse engluer par la droite et les mdias sur des sujets dont on n'a rien  battre. Le mariage pour tous, l'affaire Cahuzac, etc... 
Je ne me faisais pas d'illusions sur Hollande. Comme a, je ne suis pas du. J'attends de voir. 




> Et le snat est pass  gauche le 1/10/2011 ... (mais visiblement, encore un trou de mmoire; tu devrais consulter).


Tu confonds PS et Gauche... D'ailleurs certaines lois ont t recales par les snateurs communistes...

----------


## dragonno

*Par Jon :*



> a montre surtout que la droite, plutt que de se battre sur des lignes politiques conomiques, se bat sur : "le mariage pour tous" et "la moralisation politique".


Ce que je vois et ce que tout le monde constate c'est que c'est le PS au pouvoir actuellement qui met tout sur le mariage gay et la moralisation au lieu de s'occuper des vrais problmes, *c'est d'ailleurs la remarque que lui fait la droite.*

*Par Jon :*



> De toutes faons, l'urgence tait de virer Sarkozy.


L'urgence maintenant est de virer Hollande  :;): 
(Qui a fait pire que Sarkozi en 10 fois moins de temps)



> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais rclamer des rsultats aprs 1 ou 2 mois, c'est pas srieux non plus.


Aprs un ou deux mois, lol, mais qui a demand des comptes aprs 1 ou 2 mois ? Tout le monde a attendu de voir en esprant et a t du.
Quand tu fais plus de conneries en 10 mois qu'un autre en 10 ans c'est normal qu'on te demande des comptes aussi  :;): 

*Par Jon :*



> a prouve juste qu'il est effectivement de droite !


Cahuzac ? lol
Dans ce cas tout le ps est de droite  :;): 
D'ailleurs a se confirme, ils n'ont pas une politique de gauche (fait pire que Sarko).

*Par Jon :*



> Bof, les hausses d'impts ont les auraient de manires plus injustes avec Sarko (d'ailleurs on les avaient dj eu).
> Ce qui me gne le plus avec la politique du gouvernement, c'est qu'il se laisse engluer par la droite et les mdias sur des sujets dont on n'a rien  battre. Le mariage pour tous


Ce gouvernement s'englue tout seul, car il pense que cette loi est la priorit par rapport aux problmes des Franais et par son attitude arrogante rend la moiti de la France en colre.
Aprs il se dit le prsident du rassemblement, MDR

----------


## souviron34

> C'est juste; je ne disais a que pour temprer le propos, plus sur la forme que sur le fond. La faon dont c'tait crit pouvais porter  penser qu'il s'agissait l d'un comportement nouveau.


Non, et c'est bien a le problme...

Depuis 40 ans on nous le sert... Mme  l'intrieur de la mme mouvance (_Jospin et son "droit d'inventaire"_)..

Et justement aprs avoir tap pendant 5 ans  bras raccourcis sur Sarko, et en se prsentant avec un slogan comme "_le changement c'est maintenant_", on pouvait s'attendre honntement  des mesures fortes la premire anne tout au moins.....

(_pour rappel, la rforme de la Justice et des Retraites, comme la remise en place police/gendarmerie, ont t lances la premire anne par Sarko.._)

C'est justement  a que doit en pratique servir la premire anne, o lections lgislatives et prsidentielles coincident, avant que les suivantes ne viennent perturber le jeu..

Or l, comme rforme de fond, on a vu le passage  4.5 jours  l'Ecole, et le Mariage Pour Tous...

Je ne suis pas le seul non seulement  trouver a dsprant, mais  en avoir plus que ras le bol...

La demande de "transparence" est en grande partie l-dessus,  mon avis... Parce que entre la prsidence de la Commission des Finances (_depuis 2007_) et quelques autres comme la Cour des Comptes (_depuis 2010_), *SOUS* sarko, ils savaient o ils mettaient les pieds...

Alors l'argument de gens du style Jon de "_ben vi c'est l'hritage_" a ne passe plus qu'auprs des militants, et encore pas de tous visiblement...





> De toutes faons, l'urgence tait de virer Sarkozy.


Ah oui ? En dehors du mot d'ordre, peux-tu expliciter plus ton propos ? J'ai peur de comprendre...

(voir plus haut et plus bas)





> Ce qui me gne le plus avec la politique du gouvernement, c'est qu'il se laisse engluer par la droite et les mdias sur des sujets dont on n'a rien  battre. Le mariage pour tous, l'affaire Cahuzac


 ::calim2:: 

J'avoue que cette mauvaise foi me laisse pantois...  :8O: 


Dans les 2 cas il ne se "laisse pas engluer", il provoque son propre engloutissement...

C'est ce gouvernment qui a lanc cette loi sur le mariage pour tous en Octobre, en voulant clipser les mauvais sondages de l't... Et en en faisant un truc hyper-mdiatique et clivant.. Faut alors pas s'tonner des retours de btons..

De mme avec Cahuzac.. C'est ce gouvernment qui a dit "_je has le monde de la finance_", qui a dblatr dans tous les mdias sur Depardieu pendant plus de 3 mois, et qui s'tait moqu/offusqu des connections de Sarko avec Bollor et son yacht et de son repas au Fouquets pendant 5 ans... .. alors qu'il est bien connu que Pierre Berg est un nounours sans le sou, et que tous les Cahuzac que l'on voit on du mal  avouer qu'ils ont des sous...

----------


## dragonno

*Par Souviron :*



> Citation:
> Envoy par Jon Shannow Voir le message
> De toutes faons, l'urgence tait de virer Sarkozy.
> Ah oui ? En dehors du mot d'ordre, peux-tu expliciter plus ton propos ? J'ai peur de comprendre...


Moi je comprend que le PS tait juste prss d'arriver au pouvoir alors qu'ils n'avaient aucun programme, dailleurs l'UMP  l'poque le leur avait souvent reprochs, en leur demandant expressment de montrer un programme quelconque, Le pS n'a pas t foutu de prsenter un programme concret  ce moment-l, on l'a vu aussi lorsqu'il a essay de placer Sgolne  la tte du pays parce qu'elle tait bien vue par la population  ce moment-l, et ce, sans aucun programme politique, Sgolne l'a avou plus tard quand les lections ont t termines, et d'ailleurs sans cela les journalistes l'avait dj fait remarquer avant, pendant et aprs la campagne.
Mme aujourd'hui on se demande mme o est leur programme, car si le mariage pour tous (avec les chiens aussi) est la priorit de leur programme pour les Franais on se demande ce que vaut le reste.
Et le reste on le peroit tiens, il nous promet une croissance  2% et la fin du chmage, on y croit, MDR.

----------


## ManusDei

Les 60 propositions (ou promesses, je sais plus) de Franois Hollande formaient un programme. Peut-tre pas un projet, mais un programme, oui.

----------


## dragonno

*Par Jon :*



> Bof, les hausses d'impts ont les auraient de manires plus injustes avec Sarko (d'ailleurs on les avaient dj eu).


J'avais oubli de te rpondre  a.
Il est connu par tous les conomistes et journalistes et la population que dans l'histoire de France la gauche a t la championne des impts toutes catgories confondues par rapport  la droite.
En fait tout ton post transpire le faux procs, car tu es trop aveugl par le PS, la preuve c'est que malgr son incapacit tu lui fais encore confiance pour la suite.
Au passage, donne-moi un prsident qui a mis la moiti de la France contre lui aprs 10 mois d'activit (55% des Franais).

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'urgence maintenant est de virer Hollande 
> (Qui a fait pire que Sarkozi en 10 fois moins de temps)


Celle la elle est forte.

parce que autant dire que Hollande ne fait pas grand chose et n'est pas trs efficace... je veux bien, autant j'ai plus de mal a voir comment on peut juger sur 10 mois...

Je pourrais citer pas mal de connerie de Sarkozy trs trs grave / importante selon moi, mais pas de connerie Hollande a ce niveau.
Une absence de dcision oui, une action... pas vraiment.

Et pour moi, un bouclier fiscal et des rformes mise en place en 2007 et retire en 2010-2012... c'est pas non plus gnial comme ide..

On verra si Hollande fait et dfait, mais au bout de 5 annes, je ne suis pas sur que le plus efficace soit celui qui gesticule beaucoup...

----------


## dragonno

*Par Manus De :*



> Les 60 propositions (ou promesses, je sais plus) de Franois Hollande formaient un programme.


*N1) "Mon projet se fonde sur des hypothses de croissance de notre conomie,  la fois prudentes et ralistes".*
Pas du tout ralistes, et la croissance trs basse l'a prouv.

*N2) "La dpense publique sera matrise. Les prlvements seront infrieurs  47%, chiffre comparable  celui affich par la majorit sortante".*
Aprs 10 mois environs on est  46% et il annonce que cela ne va pas sarrter l, et ce n'est pas l'UMP qui a augment les prlvements pendant 10 ans pour arriver  47% comme il dit, hors l c'est le PS qui le fait en 10  mois, chapeau il est plus fort que l'UMP pour a.
D'autre part, il dit les dpenses publiques seront maitrises, ce qui n'a pas t le cas, comme l'on confirm nombre de journalistes conomiques.
Oui  part la dernire l, exclusion d'allocation familiale pour des familles d'un certain revenu, ce qui lui a valu beaucoup d'opposition dans son camp.

*N 3) "Pour mettre en oeuvre mes priorits, j'engagerai des mesures nouvelles pour un montant de 20 milliards d'euros  l'horizon de l'anne 2017. Ces politiques seront quilibres par des rductions de dpenses ou par un financement spcifique. Par exemple, 5 milliards d'euros seront consacrs  l'industrie et aux PME".*
On a vu ce que a a donn avec petroplus, Florange, etc...O sont les industries maintenant ?

On peut te faire les 60 comme a...

Par pmithrandir :



> Citation:
> Envoy par dragonno Voir le message
> L'urgence maintenant est de virer Hollande
> (Qui a fait pire que Sarkozi en 10 fois moins de temps)
> Celle la elle est forte.


Un exemple, le PS se plaignait de la politique de Sarkozy envers les roms, une fois au pouvoir il a fait pire, et tabli des records historiques d'extradition.
Non pas que ce soit mal ni bien mais juste le fait qu'il a fait pire que ce qu'il critiquait de Sarkozy.

Un autre exemple, il se plaignait du chmage sous Sarkozy, une fois au pouvoir celui-ci a augment subitement de faon consquente, d aux grandes boites qui ont largues plein d'ouvriers et d'employs au chmage.
Et comme par hasard, encore un record historique.
On ne peut pas dire en plus que ce soit trs  gauche comme politique^^

----------


## Invit

> Pour finir aux poublelles (faute de frappe ou contrepterie?) de l'histoire, encore aurait-il fallu qu'ils y entrassent, dans l'histoire.


Faute de frappe... mais oui, il y sont entrs. Ils ont leur page wikipedia, celle de leur gouvernement, et une recherche google donne des centaines de milliers de hits.

Bienvenue dans le monde moderne... par des incultes, pour des incultes... et avec des ministres qui nous ressemblent (incapables, prtentieux, surpays)

Francois

----------


## dragonno

Par Fcharton :



> Bienvenue dans le monde moderne... par des incultes, pour des incultes... et avec des ministres qui nous ressemblent (incapables, prtentieux, surpays)


Lol, je serais pas loin de te donner raison, si je ne pensais pas que cela ressemble  de la volont de leur part de tenter de maintenir l'ignorance (de la part de tout tat).
Quoique j'ai lu qu'en certains pays dit arrirs, leur gouvernement a rendu les tudes gratuites et aid beaucoup de jeunes  russir, et aussi envers les femmes dans lascension sociale, chose qu'on voit pas encore ici.

*Par pmithrandir :*



> Envoy par dragonno Voir le message
> L'urgence maintenant est de virer Hollande
> (Qui a fait pire que Sarkozi en 10 fois moins de temps)
> Celle la elle est forte.


J'avais oubli de te citer a  ce sujet :



> Citation d'un journal :
> Franois Hollande prend "une orientation que Sarkozy lui-mme n'a pas russi  faire passer en aussi peu de temps". 
> L'accord sur l'emploi comprend effectivement un volet comptitivit-emploi que le prcdent gouvernement avait souhait mettre en place


Voir lien ici

En passant, beaucoup de choses ne me plaisent pas dans ce contrat comptitivit/emploi, notamment cela :



> L'entreprise devra fournir des garanties de maintien dans l'emploi et de "partages des bnfices conomiques" ventuels. *Un salari peut refuser cet accord, auquel cas l'entreprise a le droit de le licencier pour "cause relle et srieuse".*


En gros, tu n'as pas le choix, soit tu acceptes de travailler le temps que voudra le patron et aux horaires spciaux qu'il voudra, soit il te vire, alors que tu travaillais dans la boite depuis longtemps sans problmes.
La CG et FO ont refuss de signer d'aprs l'article du monde et aprs tu as Hollande qui te dis nous avons conclu un accord avec LES syndicats, oui la CFDT, CFTC et CGE-CGC.

Et a aussi :

*L'employeur pourra contraindre ses salaris d'accepter un changement de lieu de travail.
Les salaris qui refuseront cette mobilit force pourront tre licencis pour motif conomique
*
*Une fois obtenu l'accord de syndicats reprsentant au moins 50 % du personnel, les salaris qui refuseront les sacrifices pourront tre licencis plus facilement, un plan social n'tant plus indispensable.
*
*Le projet de loi prvoit une simplification des procdures de licenciement collectif
*

Quand je vois que la prsidente de la CFE-CGC qui a conclu le pacte, est prsente ainsi sur internet :



> A 33 ans, Cette responsable marketing dtache de GDF Suez


Je comprend que son entreprise GDF soit d'accord avec cet accord.
Pour moi elle reprsente GDF et non les cadres des entreprises.
En plus elle fait quelque part partie du gouvernement puisque elle est aussi secrtaire nationale  la Cohsion Interne.

----------


## Invit

Pendant qu'on est l  causer, le gouvernement agit. Aujourd'hui il tait en sminaire sur "le suivi de la mise en uvre du pacte national pour la croissance, la comptitivit et l'emploi" (a ne s'invente pas!). 

On a eu cette dclaration forte du PM: 




> tous ceux qui prennent des risques, je veux dire que le gouvernement les soutient et les soutiendra.


Et comme Ayrault, c'est pas un diseux, mais un faiseux, une mesure d'envergure a d'ores et dj t dvoile:




> Et pour montrer que les demandes des PME - vivier de croissance - sont entendues, il a annonc qu'il a *dcid d'allger les obligations comptables, alors que jusqu' prsent la France avait fait le choix d'imposer des obligations suprieures aux exigences du droit europen. Quelque 1,4 million d'entreprises de moins de dix *salaris seront ainsi exonres de l'obligation d'tablir une annexe comptable et de publier leurs comptes (mme s'ils devront toujours les dposer au greffe du tribunal de commerce).


Mazette, on ne va plus avoir  publier nos comptes (mais on va devoir les dposer), si avec un tel choc de simplification la croissance ne redmarre pas! Et ce n'est que le dbut, on n'ose imaginer les tapes suivantes, des trucs de fou sans doute, genre raccourcissement des dlais pour les demandes d'extraits de K-bis, possibilit de faire sur internet les demandes d'attribution de taxe professionnelle, voire, voire, remplacement de 7 imprims fiscaux par un seul (sept fois plus long, ... faut pas dconner quand mme)

Un certain Hollande, candidat  la prsidence de la rpublique, avait propos une mesure assez concrte, pour les PME: 




> Je mettrai en place trois taux dimposition diffrents sur les socits : 35% pour les grandes, 30% pour les petites et moyennes, 15% pour les trs petites.


Mais cette belle ide a d se perdre quelque part entre le QG du candidat, l'Elyse et Matignon. A la place, on a eu 

- une hausse de la fiscalit
- une hausse des contrles fiscaux
- un manque absolu de visibilit sur l'volution des impots et taxes
- des annonces ... malheureuses... sur l'volution de la taxation des dividendes (qui constituent une partie importante des revenus des patrons de TPE), et toujours aussi peu de clart sur ce point

Bref, le gouvernement soutient les entrepreneurs... comme la corde soutient le pendu.

Francois

----------


## dragonno

*Par Fcharton :*


> Mazette, on ne va plus avoir  publier nos comptes (mais on va devoir les dposer), si avec un tel choc de simplification la croissance ne redmarre pas! Et ce n'est que le dbut, on n'ose imaginer les tapes suivantes, des trucs de fou sans doute, genre raccourcissement des dlais pour les demandes d'extraits de K-bis, possibilit de faire sur internet les demandes d'attribution de taxe professionnelle, voire, voire, remplacement de 7 imprims fiscaux par un seul (sept fois plus long, ... faut pas dconner quand mme)


MDR de A  Z ton post  :;): 
Raliste malheureusement pour nous !

Vous devriez peut-tre cliquez sur ma signature pour reprendre le pouvoir^^




> 1) La constitution doit tablir les limites du pouvoir, protectrices de lintrt gnral
> 2) Notre constitution a t crite par des lus et des hommes exerant le pouvoir
> 3) Il y a conflit dintrt : celui qui a le pouvoir ne doit jamais dterminer les limites de son propre pouvoir
> 4) Toute personne intresse au pouvoir ne doit pas participer  la rdaction de la constitution
> 5) La constitution doit donc tre crite par le peuple puis vote par lui.

----------


## Invit

Et pour ceux que le discours d'Ayrault n'aurait pas convaincu du dvouement de nos politiques  la cause commune, ce petit entrefilet ce matin

http://www.challenges.fr/france/2013...ors_picks=true

... o l'on apprend que notre bon Monsieur Montebourg fait oeuvre sociale en donnant au mari de Najat VB, qui, vu son patrimoine ridicule vient probablement au gouvernement en haillons, un bon fromage bien nourrissant. 

A en juger par le destin de son prdcesseur, agrg d'histoire et plume de Laurent Fabius, bombard au bout de dix mois,  42 ans,  la tte d'Arianespace (les ingnieurs qui y travaillent apprcieront...), cette promotion est un bon tremplin pour des postes plus rmunrateurs, et le dlai de pantouflage semble se raccourcir. 

On va me dire que ce Boris B. est peut tre comptent. Il ne manquerait plus qu'il ne le soit pas... Le souci, c'est l'impression de consanguinit que donnent toutes ces affaires, de Bartolone qui fait travailler son pouse,  Taubira qui a son compagnon pour conseiller, en passant par la famille VB  tous les tages du gouvernement. L'autre souci, c'est la faon trs ancien rgime qu'a le pouvoir (comme ses prdcesseurs) de nommer ses conseillers (purs technocrates)  la tte des entreprises nationales.

Des porcs  l'auge, comme je disais...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> [...]
> On peut te faire les 60 comme a...
> [...]


La question n'tait de si le programme de Hollande te plaisait, mais de si il avait un programme. Il a un programme. Il est nul, mais c'est quand mme un programme.

----------


## GPPro

Je vois que la droite est dj rveille, mais aucun avis sur le comportement de vos dputs cette nuit ?

----------


## GPPro

> Pendant qu'on est l  causer, le gouvernement agit. Aujourd'hui il tait en sminaire sur "le suivi de la mise en uvre du pacte national pour la croissance, la comptitivit et l'emploi" (a ne s'invente pas!). 
> 
> On a eu cette dclaration forte du PM: 
> 
> 
> 
> Et comme Ayrault, c'est pas un diseux, mais un faiseux, une mesure d'envergure a d'ores et dj t dvoile:
> 
> 
> ...


Peut-tre qu'il s'est aperu en cours de route que seules les TPE/PME payaient des impts ?

----------


## dragonno

> Je vois que la droite est dj rveille, mais aucun avis sur le comportement de vos dputs cette nuit ?


lol  :;): 

Perso j'aime pas le cot tout patron et tout finance de Sarkozy, il a fait quelques bons trucs mais je le trouve plus prsidentiel que Hollande, Hollande il fait "plus maire" d'une ville, mme pas ministre.
Cependant je prfrerais voir au pouvoir des gens qui ne l'ont pas exerc, car les autres on a dj vu ce que a a donn.

Par cette nuit, tu parles de l'assemble ?
Je l'ai pas suivi en entier.

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.rue89.com/rue89-eco/2013/...se-fric-241604
Pour revenir sur les dclarations de patrimoines des ministres... (je cite beaucoup rue89 ces temps-ci, a va pas a).

fcharton : Comme d'hab, la montagne accouche d'une souris. Qui sait, en 2017 on repassera peut tre  la montagne UMP, pour 5 annes de souris.

----------


## Invit

> Peut-tre qu'il s'est aperu en cours de route que seules les TPE/PME payaient des impts ?


La plupart des entreprises paient des impots, mais l'ide de la modulation du barme tait de compenser le fait que les petites paient en gnral un taux "rel" plus lev que les grosses, parce que les optimisations permettant de payer moins d'impot sont gnralement complexes et bureaucratiques, et donc difficiles  mettre en oeuvre (regarde par exemple la quantit de paperasse ncessaire pour bnficier du CIR, et surtout rpondre aux questions de plus en plus nombreuses de l'administration).

La modulation tait un moyen de prendre en compte cet tat de fait sans alourdir les procdures. A la place, on a eu... le crdit d'impot comptitivit... avec des dossiers, de la paperasse, et qui va permettre aux gros de baisser encore leur taux d'imposition rel. 

Aprs, je veux bien que le premier ministre nous explique que l'tat soutient les PME (tiens  propos, o tait notre ministre de tutelle, m'ame Pellerin? depuis qu'elle est une star en core et qu'elle boit des coups avec Psy, on ne la voit plus), mais il a intrt  le rpter souvent et  ne pas trop esprer tre cru. 


Quant aux drapages  l'assemble, c'est devenu totalement banal. Du temps de Sarkozy l'opposition dnonait le mpris du gouvernement, la division comme stratgie de gouvernement, et la majorit le comportement inadmissible de certains dputs, du temps de Hollande, ben c'est pareil, en inversant les rles. 

Donc non, ce n'est pas glorieux, mais il faut deux mains pour applaudir.

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Un certain Hollande, candidat  la prsidence de la rpublique, avait propos une mesure assez concrte, pour les PME: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Je mettrai en place trois taux dimposition diffrents sur les socits : 35% pour les grandes, 30% pour les petites et moyennes, 15% pour les trs petites.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Le problme, surtout, c'est que c'est ide n'a pas d plaire au MEDEF. Je ne sais pas ce que tu penses du MEDEF, mais d'aprs ce que je vois, il pse trs lourd sur les choix du gouvernement (au moins en matire d'conomie, il suffit de voir l'ANI - accord national interprofessionnel - qui vient d'tre vot, c'est du 100% MEDEF), et il dfend plutt les grosses entreprises que les petites.

----------


## GPPro

> Quant aux drapages  l'assemble, c'est devenu totalement banal. Du temps de Sarkozy l'opposition dnonait le mpris du gouvernement, la division comme stratgie de gouvernement, et la majorit le comportement inadmissible de certains dputs, du temps de Hollande, ben c'est pareil, en inversant les rles. 
> 
> Donc non, ce n'est pas glorieux, mais il faut deux mains pour applaudir.
> 
> Francois


Je te trouve bien complaisant. En venir aux mains sur un sujet aussi important que le mariage pour tous (c'est de l'ironie hein, vivement qu'on en finisse avec ce truc) me semble un peu au del des drapages habituels du genre "vous tuez nos enfants", sur le mme sujet par le mme parti...


Sur la parti impts : clairement le CIR Est une honte. Mais encore une fois, dans quelle mesure la gabegie administrative est-elle cre pour favoriser les plus gros ? Le nouveau crdit impt semblerait tre beaucoup moins lourd administrativement, on verra  l'usage.

Et non toutes les entreprises ne payent pas des impts de faon quivalente, en France (encore une fois) plus tu es gros et moins tu payes (en proportion videmment).

----------


## r0d

> Je vois que la droite est dj rveille, mais aucun avis sur le comportement de vos dputs cette nuit ?


Omg...
Pour comprendre  quoi tu faisait allusion, j'ai fait une rapide recherche.
En fait, si je comprend bien (j'espre que je me trompe), les dputs de droite sortent de leurs gonds  cause des violences policires?
J'arrive pas  imprimer... demain ils se plaindront qu'il n'y a pas assez d'impts, que les riches ne sont pas assez taxs, et plaideront pour les 32 heures?
Je suis secou l; srieusement; c'est un monde, des repres, qui s'effondrent; je vais aller me boire un pti caf pour m'en remettre.

----------


## GPPro

> Omg...
> Pour comprendre  quoi tu faisait allusion, j'ai fait une rapide recherche.
> En fait, si je comprend bien (j'espre que je me trompe), les dputs de droite sortent de leurs gonds  cause des violences policires?
> J'arrive pas  imprimer... demain ils se plaindront qu'il n'y a pas assez d'impts, que les riches ne sont pas assez taxs, et plaideront pour les 32 heures?
> Je suis secou l; srieusement; c'est un monde, des repres, qui s'effondrent; je vais aller me boire un pti caf pour m'en remettre.


 ::mouarf:: 

Edit : je vois que je prends des -1 mais que a la ramne pas beaucoup...

Edit2 : Un lien sur le sujet vers un journal "neutre"

----------


## Invit

> http://www.rue89.com/rue89-eco/2013/...se-fric-241604
> Pour revenir sur les dclarations de patrimoines des ministres... (je cite beaucoup rue89 ces temps-ci, a va pas a).


L'ide de dclarer son patrimoine n'tait dj pas fine, mais le contenu des dclarations n'a rien arrang. Entre ceux qui se moquent visiblement du monde (en dclarant vlos, scooters ou 8 euros sur un livret d'pargne), les sous dclarations qui feraient hurler les journalistes si c'tait un patron (ah mais pas l, c'est des gentils...), et les approximations amusantes (notamment l'absence de patrimoine du conjoint pour les ministres maris), on arrive  faire encore plus mauvaise impression. 

J'ai admir dans cette affaire la matrise du FN, qui a russi, malgr la tentation,  ne quasiment rien dire sur le sujet, ce qui les fera encore plus bnficier du scandale.




> fcharton : Comme d'hab, la montagne accouche d'une souris. Qui sait, en 2017 on repassera peut tre  la montagne UMP, pour 5 annes de souris.


J'ai de plus en plus de mal  y croire. Les drapages sur le mariage pour tous (qui n'est quand mme pas la rforme du sicle, et ne touche pas les classes les plus violentes de la population), le dcalage de plus en plus grand entre le discours du gouvernement et la ralit (cf Ayrault sur les PME que je citais hier, ou les dclarations de patrimoine), et la hausse des impots, qui va continuer, parce qu'elle tue la croissance, ce qui oblige  nouveau  augmenter les impots, me fait douter qu'on atteigne 2017, ou qu'on puisse avoir la mme chose avec l'UMP aprs. 

Je crois qu'un certain nombre de nos politiques font le mme calcul. C'est comme cela que je lis la course  la pantoufle qu'on observe dans TOUS les cabinets ministriels, et le nombre de politiciens qui se font nommer  la tte d'institutions "planques" (cf Mosco qui se rve  l'eurogroupe, la fine quipe de la BPI, les hauts commissaires et autres...). 

Les rats, le navire, comme on dit...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Bon pour rpondre  dragonno : 
Pour les roms, la majorit des expulsions ont t faite sous guant, ou dcides par des juges a cette poque l. Le temps que les prefets soient mis en place, que les choses se dcident et se transmettent, il faut quelques mois... donc on verra fin 2013 le bilan rel du gouvernement sur ce sujet.

Sachant que personne n'en veut, donc la situation est loin d'etre simple  rsoudre. En Roumanie, j'ai quand mme entendu a un repas : "les roms c'est comme les chiens errants, une balle dans la tte et on en parle plus... " Sans dire qu'ils courent un danger rel, ils sont condamn  la misre ici et sont carts de tous les emplois, voir licenci si on saperoit qu'ils sont roms.
Je ne dis pas que c'est de notre faute ou que l'on doit les accueillir, mais juste que finalement, la situation est bordlique. Et les bidon villes le long des autoroutes parisiennes... c'est quand mme pas la panace non plus.


Pour l'accord comptitivit emploi, je ne suis pas insatisfait. 
Pour moi, dans un contrat de travail, si l'un des protagoniste veut arrter l'entente, il doit pouvoir le faire. La loi ne doit pas lui interdire de le faire, elle doit juste estimer des dlai et des contreparties ncessaires pour licencier la personne selon les cas. (donc mme si ton patron te vire parce que ta tte ne lui revient pas, je suis ok, du moment qu'il te donne un pravis voir une somme d'argent pour compenser le prjudice subit. Somme qui tournerait en moyenne  6-12 mois de salaires maximum avec de l'exprience)
La seule chose qui me choque dans cet accord, c'est l'instauration d'une mutuelle obligatoire qui me semble plus un cadeau aux assurances / banques prives qu'a la population. Quitte  mettre de l'argent, je prfrerais payer mieux la scurit sociale pour que tous puissent en profiter.
Le monde mdical a deux vitesses comme dans beaucoup de pays, je n'aime pas a.

----------


## GPPro

> Bon pour rpondre  dragonno : 
> Pour les roms, la majorit des expulsions ont t faite sous guant, ou dcides par des juges a cette poque l. Le temps que les prefets soient mis en place, que les choses se dcident et se transmettent, il faut quelques mois... donc on verra fin 2013 le bilan rel du gouvernement sur ce sujet.
> 
> Sachant que personne n'en veut, donc la situation est loin d'etre simple  rsoudre. En Roumanie, j'ai quand mme entendu a un repas : "les roms c'est comme les chiens errants, une balle dans la tte et on en parle plus... " Sans dire qu'ils courent un danger rel, ils sont condamn  la misre ici et sont carts de tous les emplois, voir licenci si on saperoit qu'ils sont roms.
> Je ne dis pas que c'est de notre faute ou que l'on doit les accueillir, mais juste que finalement, la situation est bordlique. Et les bidon villes le long des autoroutes parisiennes... c'est quand mme pas la panace non plus.
> 
> 
> Pour l'accord comptitivit emploi, je ne suis pas insatisfait. 
> Pour moi, dans un contrat de travail, si l'un des protagoniste veut arrter l'entente, il doit pouvoir le faire. La loi ne doit pas lui interdire de le faire, elle doit juste estimer des dlai et des contreparties ncessaires pour licencier la personne selon les cas. (donc mme si ton patron te vire parce que ta tte ne lui revient pas, je suis ok, du moment qu'il te donne un pravis voir une somme d'argent pour compenser le prjudice subit. Somme qui tournerait en moyenne  6-12 mois de salaires maximum avec de l'exprience)
> ...


Globalement d'accord, je le prcise tant donn que ce n'est pas coutumier... Y compris sur la souplesse dans le contrat de travail, dans le systme actuel a me parait ncessaire ( ce qui ne veut pas dire que je cautionne ledit systme).

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais pas ce que tu penses du MEDEF, mais d'aprs ce que je vois, il pse trs lourd sur les choix du gouvernement (au moins en matire d'conomie, il suffit de voir l'ANI - accord national interprofessionnel - qui vient d'tre vot, c'est du 100% MEDEF), et il dfend plutt les grosses entreprises que les petites.


Non seulement le MEDEF, mais tous les syndicats, mieux implants dans les grandes entreprises, les copains de l'ENA et de sciences po (en novlangue, on dit "les rseaux"), et mme les "think tanks" et autres lobbys que les gouvernements aiment consulter. 

Note bien aussi la quasi invisibilit de nos ministre des PME et de l'artisanat... Les grands groupes sont surreprsents dans les corps intermdiaires, et les PME ca n'intresse par grand monde, ajoute  cela le fait que cette mesure coutait de l'argent, en direction de patrons qui votent majoritairement  droite (il est rellement difficile de voter  gauche une fois que tu as fait les comptes de ta boite, je sais que a a l'air idiot dit comme cela, mais c'est rel), et tu comprends pourquoi les grands discours du conseiller municipal qui nous sert de premier ministre font sourire...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> En fait, si je comprend bien (j'espre que je me trompe), les dputs de droite sortent de leurs gonds  cause des violences policires?


http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...2599_3224.html



> Edit : je vois que je prends des -1 mais que a la ramne pas beaucoup...


Pas grand monde ici soutient l'UMP.

----------


## Invit

> Je te trouve bien complaisant. En venir aux mains sur un sujet aussi important que le mariage pour tous (c'est de l'ironie hein, vivement qu'on en finisse avec ce truc) me semble un peu au del des drapages habituels du genre "vous tuez nos enfants", sur le mme sujet par le mme parti...


Si j'ai bien compris, on n'en est pas venu aux mains. Maintenant, les hurlements, noms d'oiseaux et explications muscles ne sont pas des rarets au Parlement...

On est arriv au point ou TOUT LE MONDE ferait mieux d'apaiser le truc. La seconde lecture est une formalit, acclrer le calendrier ne fait que monter l'nervement, et le gouvernement aurait tout intrt  avoir le triomphe modeste. Inversement, les dputs de droite qui ont dfendu le projet n'ont plus rien  gagner dans ce combat d'arrire garde, et il serait bon de calmer les manifestants (oui en donnant aux policiers l'ordre d'tre "cools", c'est ce qui est fait rgulirement pour les sujets sensibles).

Mais c'est trop demander aux lus UMP qui ne veulent pas lcher leur quart d'heure de gloire,  Taubira dont la modestie (en matire de triomphe ou autre) ne semble pas tre la caractristique premiere, et  Valls, qui semble prendre son role de premier flic de france un peu au srieux...

Je trouve cela tout aussi dsesprant que toi, parce qu'au final, on dmolit le systme pour la promotion de quelques politiciens de second rang...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Si j'ai bien compris, on n'en est pas venu aux mains. Maintenant, les hurlements, noms d'oiseaux et explications muscles ne sont pas des rarets au Parlement...
> 
> On est arriv au point ou TOUT LE MONDE ferait mieux d'apaiser le truc. La seconde lecture est une formalit, acclrer le calendrier ne fait que monter l'nervement, et le gouvernement aurait tout intrt  avoir le triomphe modeste. Inversement, les dputs de droite qui ont dfendu le projet n'ont plus rien  gagner dans ce combat d'arrire garde, et il serait bon de calmer les manifestants (oui en donnant aux policiers l'ordre d'tre "cools", c'est ce qui est fait rgulirement pour les sujets sensibles).
> 
> Mais c'est trop demander aux lus UMP qui ne veulent pas lcher leur quart d'heure de gloire,  Taubira dont la modestie (en matire de triomphe ou autre) ne semble pas tre la caractristique premiere, et  Valls, qui semble prendre son role de premier flic de france un peu au srieux...
> 
> Je trouve cela tout aussi dsesprant que toi, parce qu'au final, on dmolit le systme pour la promotion de quelques politiciens de second rang...
> 
> Francois


Quand mme, sur la forme (parce que sur le fond je m'en fous, comme beaucoup de gens ici d'ailleurs apparemment), la droite s'est quand mme bien ridiculise dans cette histoire. Evidemment pas beaucoup de monde fera cette lecture, mais c'est affligeant. Quand on entend certains cadors se plaindre que l'on n'coute pas les manifestants (cop), on atteint quand mme des sommets de btise et de reniement (parce que c'est vrai, la droite a TOUJOURS cout les manifestants, mais alors, toujours).
Quand on en entend d'autre faire appel  un rfrendum... Quel  t le dernier rfrendum fait dans notre jolie dmocratie ? Que c'est dpch de faire leur champion  son lection en 2007 ? Enfin bref, on dirait qu'ils dcouvrent ce que a fait que d'tre dans l'opposition. Et j'ai beau de ne pas tre un amis du PS, je ne pense pas qu'ils aient dj t  ce niveau de ridicule (en tant dans l'opposition, parce qu'en tant dans le gouvernement...).

----------


## souviron34

> http://www.rue89.com/rue89-eco/2013/...se-fric-241604
> Pour revenir sur les dclarations de patrimoines des ministres... (je cite beaucoup rue89 ces temps-ci, a va pas a).


Bien entendu, mais qui y a cru ??

Comme je le disais plus haut, faire en 1 semaine une soi-disant "rforme de fond", a laisse pensif...

Que des gens qui gagnent 8  10 fois le SMIC depuis plus de 10 ou 20 ans n'aient que des dettes, des comptes chques ou pargne avec 10000 euros au grand max, mais plutt 250, et ne soient propritaires que de 40% d'un petit appart de 280000 euros, qui y croit ????

En aucun cas les '"normaux" qui font leurs comptes tous les jours...





> fcharton : Comme d'hab, la montagne accouche d'une souris. Qui sait, en 2017 on repassera peut tre  la montagne UMP, pour 5 annes de souris.


Malheureusement, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi et je pense que Franois a tout  fait raison quand il dit :




> J'ai admir dans cette affaire la matrise du FN, qui a russi, malgr la tentation,  ne quasiment rien dire sur le sujet, ce qui les fera encore plus bnficier du scandale.
> ...
> Les rats, le navire, comme on dit...



J'ai bien peur que, ne serait-ce que l'an prochain pour les municipales, on ne voit un certain raz-de-mare FN...





> Le problme, surtout, .... il (_le gouvernement NDJS_) dfend plutt les grosses entreprises que les petites.


Oui, mais a ne m'tonne absolument pas.. C'est dans la droite ligne du "blocage idologique" sur les annes 50, dj visible avec l'application et la publicit des 35h...

Ces gens continuent  tre dans le mode de pense o 80% de la production franaise est faite par des grosses botes employant beaucoup de main d'oeuvre...

TOUTES les rformes envisages depuis 20 ans continuent  s'appuyer sur cette vision de la socit. Les 2 seules qui en sortaient un peu taient la cration d'abord du statut d'EURL, puis du statut d'auto-entrepreneur, dont on vient d'apprendre qu'il allait  peu prs disparatre au profit d' "_entrerpises crant de l'emploi_"... donc la mme vision archaique de la socit.. 

C'est un schma de pense obsolte, mais qui nanmoins trouve sa place  l'ENA, visiblement.. Peut-tre pouss par les cocoricos sur "_on est une grande nation_"... et la nostalgie de l'poque de l'hgmonie de Thomson, Matra, Alsthom, et autres St-Gobain...

Et de plus (_vu que "l'ascenceur social" est tomb en panne depuis un certain temps pour les hautes sphres qui nous gouvernent_) une manire (absurde) pour ces bobos*   de penser qu'ils vont se rcuprer les "couches populaires" faites aujourd'hui comme hier, c'est bien connu, d'ouvriers  la chane....  (_voir Florange, Gondrange, LeJaby, etc_)


*: les autres qui restent bloqus sur cette vision sont le NPA et LCR/LO... la "rvolution proltarienne" n'aura plus grand chose de "proltarien" si un jour elle se passe....

----------


## souviron34

[Humour (noir)]

Pour continuer dans la veine "nous sommes trs comptents"....


Margaret Thatcher : l'accent anglais de l'Elyse fait le buzz 




> Le texte crit en anglais a malheureusement t traduit par un logiciel  la voix robotique et programm pour lire le... franais


On a les comptences qu'on peut, hein ??? (_Bon, remarquez, aprs avoir entendu Ayrault, thoriquement prof d'allemand, parler allemand, on aurait pu s'y attendre...._)

[/Humour (noir)]

----------


## Invit

> J'ai bien peur que, ne serait-ce que l'an prochain pour les municipales, on ne voit un certain raz-de-mare FN...


Ce qui serait d'autant plus spectaculaire que le FN n'a jamais t un parti ayant une bonne implantation locale. Autant il marche bien aux prsidentielles, autant il se ramasse  tous les scrutins locaux. 

Si on a un raz de mare aux municipales, cela montrera l'ampleur du rejet (et ce sera un tour de force pour Hollande, d'avoir donn en aussi peu de temps une base locale au FN). Mais je parie que nos gentils lus jusqu'en 2017 nieront, s'accrocheront  leurs postes, et chercheront des pantoufles. 

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas certain que l'effet soit un raz de mare FN. J'ai plutt l'impression que les petits mouvements contestataires vont se rpandre, sur tous les sujets, et rendre le pays ingouvernable. 


Le cas de la manif pour tous me parait assez exemplaire en fait. Jusqu' la dernire grande manif, ils avaient russi  conserver un mouvement cohrent et assez modr. Quoi qu'on pense du personnage, il faut rendre justice  Barjot d'avoir limin trs tt Civitas, et sorti les autres bizzares du paysage (par exemple le blondinet qui avait voulu parler des nazis lors de la premire mani), et donc  garder le tout dans des proportions raisonnables, en dpit de la mobilisation, et de l'nervement d'une partie de ses troupes. 

Du coup, on avait un mouvement organis, dirig par les modrs du mouvement, avec qui une discussion aurait t possible. En essayant de minimiser l'ampleur de la contestation, puis de prsenter les manifestants comme des fachos de base, puis en acclrant le calendrier, Hollande a permis aux extrmes de prendre la parole, de sortir du mouvement, et transform une contestation grable en une contestation ingrable, avec des petits groupes radicaliss qui apparaissent spontanment, sont moins maitrisables, et donc provoquent des drapages. Le gouvernement, qui avait de toutes faons la partie gagne avec le vote au Snat, n'avait aucun intrt  cette radicalisation. Les LGBT sont galement perdants. Avec les drapages, la PMA et les autres "avances suivantes" sont dfinitevement enterres.

Pour moi, c'est trs rvlateur du manque de sens politique du prsident, ou plus prcisment, du fait que s'il connait trs bien les politiciens, les notables, les corps constitus, il ne comprend pas trs bien les ractions du peuple. 



Ma sensation, c'est que ce type de maladresse va se multiplier, et qu'on va avoir de plus en plus de ces petits mouvements ingrables, qui voudront camper ici, dfiler l, insulter le ministre machin quand il prend son train (gravissime a! mme pas moyen de manger un jambon beurre tranquille au buffet de la gare... ah pardon, on me dit que c'tait une salade de truffes dans un grand restaurant, avant de prendre un avion priv affrt par une pote de l'ENA qui a des comptes aux iles Cayman qu'on n'aurait jamais au grand jamais imagins)

Et face  ce type de contestation, on peut s'attendre  ce que notre gouvernement, dj un rien vllitaire, devienne franchement pusillanime...
(putain t'as vu comment que j'cris sa race, avec des mots de quatre syllabes que personne les connait)

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Ceci dit, je ne suis pas certain que l'effet soit un raz de mare FN. J'ai plutt l'impression que les petits mouvements contestataires vont se rpandre, sur tous les sujets, et rendre le pays ingouvernable.


Oui, disons que en ce qui concerne les votes "exprims" ce sera sans doute a, plus FdG, par contre l'abstention risque de monter en flche... Je ne serais pas tonn qu'elle dpasse les 50%...

Mais, vu qu'on n'en tient pas compte, a leur permettra quand mme de s'enorgueuillir d'avoir "la majorit'....  ::aie::  




> Ma sensation, c'est que ce type de maladresse va se multiplier, et qu'on va avoir de plus en plus de ces petits mouvements ingrables
> ..
> Et face  ce type de contestation, on peut s'attendre  ce que notre gouvernement, dj un rien vllitaire, devienne franchement pusillanime...


Je pense aussi...

----------


## r0d

> Le problme, surtout, .... il (le gouvernement NDJS) dfend plutt les grosses entreprises que les petites.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Oui, mais a ne m'tonne absolument pas.. C'est dans la droite ligne du "blocage idologique" sur les annes 50, dj visible avec l'application et la publicit des 35h...
> 
> Ces gens continuent  tre dans le mode de pense o 80% de la production franaise est faite par des grosses botes employant beaucoup de main d'oeuvre...


Hey, halte l, quiproquos il y a!! Je ne sais pas ce que signifie NDJS (note du journaliste satyrique?), mais je ne parlais pas du gouvernement, mais du MEDEF. Or comme le gouvernement est un laquais du MEDEF, c'est donc vrai aussi pour le gouvernement. Mais si le MEDEF tait un peu plus orient "petites entreprises", a pourrait changer la donne.

----------


## GPPro

> Hey, halte l, quiproquos il y a!! Je ne sais pas ce que signifie NDJS (note du journaliste satyrique?), mais je ne parlais pas du gouvernement, mais du MEDEF. Or comme le gouvernement est un laquais du MEDEF, c'est donc vrai aussi pour le gouvernement. Mais si le MEDEF tait un peu plus orient "petites entreprises", a pourrait changer la donne.


En fait le mal est beaucoup plus profond. Parce qu'en tirant un peu plus sur la ficelle, tu finirais par incriminer le systme des grandes coles.

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne sais pas ce que signifie NDJS (note du journaliste satyrique?),


Note De Jano Souviron34  :;): 





> mais je ne parlais pas du gouvernement, mais du MEDEF. Or comme le gouvernement est un laquais du MEDEF, c'est donc vrai aussi pour le gouvernement.


Oui, mais quand dans la mme phrase tu dis :




> il pse trs lourd sur les choix du gouvernement (au moins en matire d'conomie, ... et il dfend plutt les grosses entreprises que les petites.


je donne l'explication du pourquoi il pse trs lourd sur ce gouvernement  ::): 





> Mais si le MEDEF tait un peu plus orient "petites entreprises", a pourrait changer la donne.


D'accord avec toi, mais depuis les annes 50 (et le mouvement poujadiste) les Grands ont bien fait attention  ne pas se mlanger aux petits...

le MEDEF n'est que la suite du CNPF... Et, vu que la loi franaise est un peu "diviser pour rgner", avec toutes les catgories diffrentes, et les statuts correspondants, il est effectivement plus difficile (_bien que Parisot le fasse quand mme nettement plus que ses prdecesseurs_) pour un patron d'une entreprise du CAC40 de parler au nom des commerants , artisans, mdecins, avocats, restaurateurs, professions du spectacle, etc...

Et cette division arrangeait tout le monde : les syndicats, qui n'taient fortement implants que dans les grandes entreprises employant beaucoup de main d'oeuvre, donc plutt le CAC40 et le CNPF/MEDEF, les gouvernements, qui du coup pouvaient prtendre au "dialogue social" en ne faisant que convier grands patrons et grands syndicats  la ngociation (_Grenelle_), et les grands patrons, qui du coup avaient des moyens de pression ET sur les gouvernements ET sur les syndicats... les autres tant laisss  s'organiser sous formes de mouvements que on (en particulier la gauche) pouvait  loisir dnoncer comme "poujadistes" (_la FNSEA, les artisans et commerants, ..._)

----------


## r0d

> D'accord avec toi, mais depuis les annes 50 (et le mouvement poujadiste) les Grands ont bien fait attention  ne pas se mlanger aux petits...


C'est tellement dommage que les petits commerants/artisans aient t rcuprs si tt par l'extrme droite. La rpublique aurait bien eu besoin de leur participation, mais ils se sont mis "hors-jeu" du dbat rpublicain et voil o on en est. Bon, aujourd'hui le FN est plus soft (peut-tre mme rpublicain, au moins dans le discours?), alors je sais pas.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est tellement dommage que les petits commerants/artisans aient t rcuprs si tt par l'extrme droite.


Mouais, enfin quand mme ces mouvements taient il y a ...50 ans..

On pourrait penser que la situation volue, y compris pas seulement chez eux, mais envers eux..

Or j'entend encore frquemment ce discours  gauche... justement  caus de cette vision sur "les bons, la majorit, sont des ouvriers dans de grandes usines"...

----------


## Invit

> La rpublique aurait bien eu besoin de leur participation, mais ils se sont mis "hors-jeu" du dbat rpublicain et voil o on en est.


Ils ne se sont pas mis hors jeu, on les a ds le dpart exclus du jeu. Ca date du gaullisme, en fait. En 45, on se mfiait des petits patrons (collabos, cf au bon beurre), et on devait composer avec le PCF, et surtout la CGT. On a donc mis les grands syndicats (absents des petites entreprises) au centre du dialogue social (en leur confiant la gestion de la scu), et on a pur les grandes entreprises qui sont redevenues recommandables. 

A gauche, le petit patron tait considr comme le pire exploiteur, et les syndicats n'y avaient pas beaucoup d'adhrents, donc, toute la lgislation a t conue autour des grandes entreprises (cf les mesures sur les CE, le dialogue social, mme les 35 heures ont commenc comme cela), et les mesures dcides par les partenaires sociaux ont plutt eu tendance  avantager les gros que les petits (regarde par exemple le peu d'enthousiasme suscit par les rductions de dlais de paiements). 

Bref, les petits patrons, artisans, commerants, c'taient des salauds dans l'esprit de la droite comme de la gauche, et la rglementation n'a pas volu en leur faveur. En fait, leur rhabilitation n'a eu lieu qu'en raction  la mondialisation. 

On rcolte ce qu'on a sem, quoi...

Francois

----------


## gangsoleil

> Ma sensation, c'est que ce type de maladresse va se multiplier, et qu'on va avoir de plus en plus de ces petits mouvements ingrables, qui voudront camper ici, dfiler l, insulter le ministre machin 
> 
> Et face  ce type de contestation, on peut s'attendre  ce que notre gouvernement, dj un rien vllitaire, devienne franchement pusillanime...


On a deja deux beaux exemples (mariage pour tous, aeroport de Notre Dame des landes), et je crains malheureusement que ca ne puisse que continuer dans cette voie (j'oublie surement d'autres exemples probants).

Mais ce qui m'inquiete egalement, c'est que je ne vois pas specialement de solution : il n'y en a pas un pour raisonner les autres (quel que soit le bord), et ils se ridiculisent tous a tour de role, ou bien restent tellement dans l'ombre qu'on pourrait croire qu'ils n'existent pas...

----------


## souviron34

> Mais ce qui m'inquiete egalement, c'est que je ne vois pas specialement de solution : il n'y en a pas un pour raisonner les autres (quel que soit le bord), et ils se ridiculisent tous a tour de role, ou bien restent tellement dans l'ombre qu'on pourrait croire qu'ils n'existent pas...


Ben l encore on rcolte ce quon sme..

On a cr l'ENA et les Grandes Ecoles pour en faire l'Elite de la Nation, et on ne choisit/nous propose que des gens issus de a.. des politiciens..

Qui du coup n'envisagent qu'une "carrire", avec comme apothose Prsident ou Ministre...

On n'a pas, pour l'instant en tous cas, de politiques, c'est  dire de gens qui ont une vision, en dehors de slogans idologiques, pour le Futur de leur Pays... Et donc on ne dispose pas de gens qui ont des c.uilles...

On peut imaginer par exemple que quelqu'un qui aurait des c.uilles, lorsq'un Montebourg propose la nationalisation partielle de  Florange, saute sur l'occasion.... Mas il faut de l'audace, de bons arguments, savoir rsister aux oiseaux de mauvais augure, bref avoir une vision claire de l o on veut aller, et prendre des risques....quitte  se mettre des gens (_ou des tats, ou des banques)_  dos... ce qui suppose d'avoir une force de caractre et une vraie vision du futur,  toute preuve....  

L on a un "prudent" qui met 2 fers au feu, et qui voit d'un trs mauvais oeil de se voir critiquer vertement par d'autres pays, que ce soit l'Allemagne, l'Europe, le FMI, ou n'importe qui.. Surtout faire le moins de vagues possible... 

C'est effectivement pas la solution pour s'en sortir... Et, au risque de dcevoir Jon,  j'oserais dire que, du point de vue du caractre tout au moins, un Sarko tait plus apte  pouvoir grer une telle situation que la bande de mollassons qu'on a ... Le seul truc sur lequel ils sont "durs" c'est le mariage pour tous.. La belle affaire.... ::roll::

----------


## dragonno

> Bon pour rpondre  dragonno :
> Pour les roms, la majorit des expulsions ont t faite sous guant,


Oui je sais cela, mais je ne parlais pas de ces comptes-l, mais de ceux effectus sous Hollande, avec Valls, il a fait un record  lui tout seul.

*Concernant le comportement de la droite* du genre "Vous n'coutez pas les manifestants..." je suis d'accord, ni la droite ni la gauche n'coute, quoique Sarkozy avait eu un projet de loi et il avait chang d'avis sous l'action d'une manif, dans sa dernire anne de rgne je crois.
Mais moi aussi je constate que Hollande prfre ignorer les demandes d'une grande partie de la population  ce sujet et valider sa loi au plus vite mais c'est un faux calcul, car les gens n'oublieront pas et manifesteront avec plus de violence, c'est a qu'il veut peut-tre...

*Concernant le mdef*, c'est vrai qu'il pse sur Hollande et il a pes aussi sur Sarkozy, c'est comme a, ceux qui ont les sous psent sur la politique et c'est dommage, et c'est exactement ce que dit le message dans le lien de ma signature, que ce sont ceux qui ont le pouvoir qui se font leur loi bien adapte  eux et bien sr  nos dpends.

*Concernant les -1 de Rod*, je trouve qu'on ne devrait pas donner de -1 pour nos interventions politiques, mais seulement sur la faon dont on fait son post : insultes, grosses fautes, illisibilit, etc...

*Par Mithrandir :*



> Pour moi, dans un contrat de travail, si l'un des protagoniste veut arrter l'entente, il doit pouvoir le faire. La loi ne doit pas lui interdire de le faire, elle doit juste estimer des dlai et des contreparties ncessaires pour licencier la personne selon les cas.


Cela signifie que soit ton patron ne veut plus te voir il invente une raison bidon et tu sors, soit il dcide de dlocaliser en roumanie et dit  tous les employs : "Si vous ne voulez pas aller en Roumanie, je vous vire" et la-bas il embauche des roumains, moins chers.
Tu veux a ?

*Par Rod :*



> Quand on en entend d'autre faire appel  un rfrendum... Quel  t le dernier rfrendum fait dans notre jolie dmocratie ?


Que Sarkozy ou Hollande ne fasse pas de Rfrendum, ce n'est pas le problme, c'est surtout que pour un projet de loi aussi important que le mariage pour tous, c'est la moindre des choses que de demander son avis au peuple.

Concernant le FN je pense aussi que les prochaines lections ne vont pas tre une surprise.

*Par Souviron :*



> Que des gens qui gagnent 8  10 fois le SMIC depuis plus de 10 ou 20 ans n'aient que des dettes, des comptes chques ou pargne avec 10000 euros au grand max, mais plutt 250,


Ce qui serait interessant, maintenant que les membres du gouvernement ont affichs publiquement leurs avoirs, ce serait qu'il y ait une vritable vrification de la part de la cour des comptes ou un organisme indpendant, on aurait de marrantes surprise et on verrait beaucoup de nez s'allonger au gouvernement.
Et comme ils ont dit que celui qui ment ne doit plus tre ligible, ils ne le seront plus^^

*Par Fcharton :*



> Pour moi, c'est trs rvlateur du manque de sens politique du prsident, ou plus prcisment, du fait que s'il connait trs bien les politiciens, les notables, les corps constitus, il ne comprend pas trs bien les ractions du peuple.


C'est aussi l'analyse que j'ai eue de Hollande et du premier ministre surtout.




> pusillanime...


 MDR  :;): 

*Par Souviron :*



> L on a un "prudent" qui met 2 fers au feu, et qui voit d'un trs mauvais oeil de se voir critiquer vertement par d'autres pays, que ce soit l'Allemagne, l'Europe, le FMI, ou n'importe qui.. Surtout faire le moins de vagues possible...


C'est pas comme a que notre pays va avancer :/

----------


## souviron34

> Concernant les -1 de Rod, je trouve qu'on ne devrait pas donner de -1 pour nos interventions politiques, mais seulement sur la faon dont on fait son post : insultes, grosses fautes, illisibilit, etc...


On l'a dj dit, mais il y a quelques c.ns (d'ailleurs anonymes) qui persistent...

Ils pensent que c'est a, la libert d'expression ???

(surtout en restant anonymes)....

----------


## Bluedeep

> *Concernant les -1 de Rod*, je trouve qu'on ne devrait pas donner de -1 pour nos interventions politiques, mais seulement sur la faon dont on fait son post : insultes, grosses fautes, illisibilit, etc...


Cela n'a absolument aucun impact : les points sur le forum Politique comme sur la Taverne ne sont pas comptabiliss. (n'en dplaise aux *censurs* qui me moinssent  tour de bras ici).

----------


## GPPro

> Cela n'a absolument aucun impact : les points sur le forum Politique comme sur la Taverne ne sont pas comptabiliss. (n'en dplaise aux *censurs* qui me moinssent  tour de bras ici).


Peut-tre que tes blagues niveau gros beauf raciste ne les font pas rire ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Peut-tre que tes blagues niveau gros beauf raciste ne les font pas rire ?


Peut tre que tes commentaires de communiste sanguinaire et de collabo multiculturaliste ne sont pas accepts ?

----------


## GPPro

> Peut tre que tes commentaires de communiste sanguinaire et de collabo multiculturaliste ne sont pas accepts ?


Je pense que tu devrais te calmerTu devrais relire ma phrase et l'analyser avec ce petit indice : en gnral je pse chacune de mes tournures (i.e. je ne t'ai pas attaqu personnellement comme tu viens de le faire de faon trs fine et  propos)

----------


## Bluedeep

> [LIST=1][*]Je pense que tu devrais te calmer


C'est toi qui te permet de m'insulter. Partant de l, je ne vois absolument aucune raison  de  prendre des gants te concernant (d'autant que je respectes presque toutes les opinions, sauf celles qui prtendent soutenir des idologies criminelles comme le communisme ou le nazisme).

----------


## GPPro

> C'est toi qui te permet de m'insulter. Partant de l, je ne vois absolument aucune raison  de  prendre des gants te concernant (d'autant que je respectes presque toutes les opinions, sauf celles qui prtendent soutenir des idologies criminelles comme le communisme ou le nazisme).


Non, j'ai critiqu le niveau de ta blague. Est-ce si difficile  comprendre ? Et vu la teneur de certains de tes messages je pense que tu es trs mal plac pour te permettre ce genre de critiques.

----------


## dragonno

Hey Gangsoleil, c'est quand on parle du loup qu'on en voit heu...les oreilles  :;): 

Et sinon pas de ractions politiques ?

Bon bein on passe  une nouvelle actu pour apporter de la bonne humeur :

La famille en otage a t libre !

http://www.20minutes.fr/monde/114102...meroun-liberee

Quelqu'un connait le sigle situ sous Hollande ? :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra5y8aF9faM&feature=player_embedded"]Hollande annonce la libration des 7 otages franais (19.04.2013) - YouTube[/ame]

Bon j'ai une autre actu bien intressante aussi :



> Les hommes sont une espce en voie dextinction. Selon la chercheuse australienne Jenny Graves, les femmes pourraient bientt se retrouver seules sur Terre  cause de la fragilit du chromosome Y.
> 
> Jenny Graves, elle, nenvisage pas lavenir avec des hommes mais plutt avec un nouveau sexe, qui serait n de lapparition dun chromosome remplaant le Y tel que nous le connaissons aujourdhui. Cela sest dj produit pour les rats dOkinawa, au Japon, qui ont perdu leur chromosome Y mais ont t sauvs de la disparition par des chromosomes autosomes.


http://www.20minutes.fr/planete/1131...r-seules-terre

----------


## gangsoleil

> Cela signifie que soit ton patron ne veut plus te voir il invente une raison bidon et tu sors, soit il dcide de dlocaliser en roumanie et dit  tous les employs : "Si vous ne voulez pas aller en Roumanie, je vous vire" et la-bas il embauche des roumains, moins chers.
> Tu veux a ?


Je suis globalement pour la protection sociale, mais on est arrive a un point aberrant a plusieurs points de vue : 
Se separer d'un employe est quelque chose de complique, sauf en cas de faute manifeste.L'employe est tres bien couvert contre le licenciement abusif, mais du coup on se retrouve avec des periodes d'essai de 8 mois !! J'ai participe a des recrutements, et s'il est evident qu'on peut parfois se tromper, on n'a pas besoin de 8 mois pour s'en rendre compte... 2 ou 3 mois dans le pire des cas suffit.Le recours aux sous-traitants (SSII en info, mais c'est pareil dans d'autres domaines) est devenu la norme, car un contrat avec une entreprise se rompt du jour au lendemain. On arrive a des situations ubuesques, avec deux personnes semblables qui font un travail equivalent pour la meme entreprise, mais dans des conditions totalement differente (beaucoup plus qu'au sein d'une meme entreprise).
Et toutes les lois de protection du salarie ne font que rendre ces situations encore plus marquees, et cela ne profite aucunement au salarie. 
Je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait pour autant supprimer toutes les protections, mais je pense neanmoins qu'il y a des choses a changer.




> Ce qui serait interessant, maintenant que les membres du gouvernement ont affichs publiquement leurs avoirs, ce serait qu'il y ait une vritable vrification de la part de la cour des comptes ou un organisme indpendant, on aurait de marrantes surprise et on verrait beaucoup de nez s'allonger au gouvernement.
> Et comme ils ont dit que celui qui ment ne doit plus tre ligible, ils ne le seront plus


Sauf erreur de ma part, il a ete precise qu'il n'y aurait pas de verification.

Sinon, dans d'autres pays, les membres du gouvernement doivent declarer leurs liens avec les lobbys, les conflits d'interet potentiels, ...    Pourquoi pas chez nous ? La liste serait-elle si longue qu'ils ne pourraient l'etablir ?

----------


## gangsoleil

> Quelqu'un connait le sigle situ sous Hollande ?


C'est le faisceau de licteur : http://www.elysee.fr/la-presidence/l...au-de-licteur/



> Le faisceau de licteur est un emblme trs souvent utilis pour reprsenter la Rpublique franaise, mme s'il n'a aujourd'hui aucun caractre officiel.

----------


## dragonno

> Se separer d'un employe est quelque chose de complique, sauf en cas de faute manifeste.


Il y a la fin de contrat amiable depuis Sarkozy.
Sinon je comprend ton point de vue qui est celui des patrons en gnral.
Du moment que l'employ a un revenu de compensation pour viter sa perte brutale de revenu je ne suis pas contre.




> L'employe est tres bien couvert contre le licenciement abusif, mais du coup on se retrouve avec des periodes d'essai de 8 mois !! J'ai participe a des recrutements, et s'il est evident qu'on peut parfois se tromper, on n'a pas besoin de 8 mois pour s'en rendre compte... 2 ou 3 mois dans le pire des cas suffit.


Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, je dirais mme qu'un essai de 1 mois suffit amplement  voir si quelqu'un fait l'affaire ou pas, de plus 1  2 mois a arrange aussi le demandeur d'emploi qui ainsi ne perd pas du temps inutile et peut postuler ailleurs.
Je comprend pas comment c'est pass  8 mois puisque avant la priode d'essai tait  2 mois, a a chang ?




> Le recours aux sous-traitants (SSII en info, mais c'est pareil dans d'autres domaines) est devenu la norme, car un contrat avec une entreprise se rompt du jour au lendemain.


Oui on l'a constat quand on a vu que des patrons demandaient  certains employs de se dclarer en auto-entrepreneur afin de pouvoir traiter avec eux plus flexiblement, donc ne plus compter sur eux aussi.




> Sauf erreur de ma part, il a ete precise qu'il n'y aurait pas de verification.


Oui, oui, je suis au courant, c'est pour a d'ailleurs que je fais ma remarque.




> Le faisceau de licteur est un emblme trs souvent utilis pour reprsenter la Rpublique franaise, mme s'il n'a aujourd'hui aucun caractre officiel.


Merci^^ a fat plaisir d'apprendre un truc nouveau  :;): 
Je suis surpris de son existence, a suffisait pas le drapeau franais on dirait.



> En effet, lorsque la salle d'Assemble des Nations Unies fut construite  New York, chaque pays devait tre reprsent par un sceau. En 1953

----------


## Jon Shannow

> pour rappel, la rforme de la Justice et des Retraites, comme la remise en place police/gendarmerie, ont t lances la premire anne par Sarko..


La premire mesure de Sarko fut le "bouclier fiscal", fallait protger les riches. a a donn le ton de son mandat. En a dcoul, faisons bosser les pvres plus longtemps.  ::ccool:: 




> Alors l'argument de gens du style Jon de "_ben vi c'est l'hritage_" a ne passe plus qu'auprs des militants, et encore pas de tous visiblement...


Je pense qu'hlas, autant les excuses de Sarko parlant d'hritage de Mitterrand pouvaient faire sourire et mme rire, autant la gestion catastrophique, et les dcisions prises par Sarko alors qu'on tait en priode crise, on mis l'Etat dans une situation telle que le gouvernement suivant, n'avait aucune chance de s'en sortir rapidement.
Alors, autant je suis d'accord que 1) le candidat Hollande aurait du tre plus mesur sur ses affirmations et promesses de campagnes (mais bon a fait partie de l'exercice, et comme disait Sarko : "les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui y croient") et 2) la politique actuelle est vraiment en dessous de tout par rapport  l'attente des gens. Mais, une fois encore... Wait and See.




> lol 
> 
> Perso j'aime pas le cot tout patron et tout finance de Sarkozy, il a fait quelques bons trucs mais je le trouve plus prsidentiel que Hollande, Hollande il fait "plus maire" d'une ville, mme pas ministre.


J'aimerais bien savoir ce que tu mets dans les bons trucs qu'auraient faits Sarko. Ensuite, je ne trouve pas Hollande plus ou moins prsidentiel que Sarko. Sarko me fait penser  De Funes, mais avec le talent de Clavier. Bref, quand je l'entends, j'ai l'impression d'entendre Jacquouille. a fait pas Prsident, si ?  ::aie:: 




> J'ai de plus en plus de mal  y croire. Les drapages sur le mariage pour tous (qui n'est quand mme pas la rforme du sicle, et ne touche pas les classes les plus violentes de la population), le dcalage de plus en plus grand entre le discours du gouvernement et la ralit (cf Ayrault sur les PME que je citais hier, ou les dclarations de patrimoine), et la hausse des impots, qui va continuer, parce qu'elle tue la croissance, ce qui oblige  nouveau  augmenter les impots, me fait douter qu'on atteigne 2017, ou qu'on puisse avoir la mme chose avec l'UMP aprs.


Dsol, Franois, mais je n'ai pas trs bien compris ce que tu voulais dire avec ce passage...  ::oops::  




> Pas grand monde ici soutient l'UMP.


Ha Bon !  Pourtant j'avais comme l'impression que certains avaient leur carte et tout et tout... 




> Quand mme, sur la forme (parce que sur le fond je m'en fous, comme beaucoup de gens ici d'ailleurs apparemment), la droite s'est quand mme bien ridiculise dans cette histoire. Evidemment pas beaucoup de monde fera cette lecture, mais c'est affligeant. Quand on entend certains cadors se plaindre que l'on n'coute pas les manifestants (cop), on atteint quand mme des sommets de btise et de reniement (parce que c'est vrai, la droite a TOUJOURS cout les manifestants, mais alors, toujours).
> Quand on en entend d'autre faire appel  un rfrendum... Quel  t le dernier rfrendum fait dans notre jolie dmocratie ? Que c'est dpch de faire leur champion  son lection en 2007 ? Enfin bref, on dirait qu'ils dcouvrent ce que a fait que d'tre dans l'opposition. Et j'ai beau de ne pas tre un amis du PS, je ne pense pas qu'ils aient dj t  ce niveau de ridicule (en tant dans l'opposition, parce qu'en tant dans le gouvernement...).


 ::ccool:: 




> Si on a un raz de mare aux municipales, cela montrera l'ampleur du rejet (et ce sera un tour de force pour Hollande, d'avoir donn en aussi peu de temps une base locale au FN).


Bof, autant faire comme l'UMP qui aprs les gamelles prises aux Rgionales, dclaraient : "Ce sont des lections locales, a n'a aucune importance." J'attends avec impatiente de voir leur raction s'ils gagnent les municipales en 2014 !  ::mouarf:: 
Ensuite, je pense que s'il y a un raz de mare du FN en 2014, mais si c'tait le cas, c'est un peu fort de caf d'en remettre la responsabilit au seul Hollande, non ? ::roll:: 




> C'est effectivement pas la solution pour s'en sortir... Et, au risque de dcevoir Jon,  j'oserais dire que, du point de vue du caractre tout au moins, un Sarko tait plus apte  pouvoir grer une telle situation que la bande de mollassons qu'on a ... Le seul truc sur lequel ils sont "durs" c'est le mariage pour tous.. La belle affaire....


Bof, je n'ai pas eu l'impression que Sarko ait mieux gr les crises. Il a t au clash sur les retraites, pour finalement ne rien faire par rapport  ce qui avait dj t fait. Son discours sur "la fin des rgimes retraites spciaux" a t remis au tiroir quand la SNCF s'est mise en grve.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Je comprend pas comment c'est pass  8 mois puisque avant la priode d'essai tait  2 mois, a a chang ?


Pour les cadres (j'ai oublie de preciser, mea culpa), la periode d'essai est passee a 4 mois par la loi du 25 juin 2008, renouvelable une fois. 

Certaines conventions collectives sont plus clementes, fixant la periode initiale a 3 mois maximum, toujours renouvelable une fois.

Alors oui, le renouvellement doit normalement se faire avec l'accord du salarie, mais etant donne le rapport de subordination(*) evident qui existe, on peut globalement considerer que si un employeur propose a un salarie de renouveler sa periode d'essai, celui-ci est globalement contraint d'accepter.

(*) Moi aussi je peux employer des mots avec pleins de syllabes. Non mais  ::):

----------


## r0d

> Se separer d'un employe est quelque chose de complique, sauf en cas de faute manifeste.


Non. Enfin c'est pas comme a qu'il faut poser l'quation. Se sparer d'un employ n'est pas compliqu techniquement (je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai t reprsentant syndical et dlgu du personnel), en revanche les consquences peuvent tre violentes. Mais ces consquences, comme l'expliquait fcharton plus tt dans cette mme discussion, ne sont pas lies  la protection du salari, mais au "jeu du march" et au fonctionnement ontologique de l'entreprise. Un licenciement implique des pertes de comptences, une dtrioration de l'ambiance dans l'entreprise, ainsi qu'une perte de confiance chez les partenaires, potentiels ou effectifs.




> L'employe est tres bien couvert contre le licenciement abusif, mais du coup on se retrouve avec des periodes d'essai de 8 mois !! J'ai participe a des recrutements, et s'il est evident qu'on peut parfois se tromper, on n'a pas besoin de 8 mois pour s'en rendre compte... 2 ou 3 mois dans le pire des cas suffit.


C'est, dans 99% (chiffre arbitraire bien sr) l'entreprise qui dtermine la dure de la priode d'essai.




> Le recours aux sous-traitants (SSII en info, mais c'est pareil dans d'autres domaines) est devenu la norme, car un contrat avec une entreprise se rompt du jour au lendemain. On arrive a des situations ubuesques, avec deux personnes semblables qui font un travail equivalent pour la meme entreprise, mais dans des conditions totalement differente (beaucoup plus qu'au sein d'une meme entreprise).


J'ai eu rcemment une discussion passionnante avec des potes gchistes esclaves de SSII. 

Avec cette organisation, on se retrouve avec plusieurs aberrations. La premire est celle que tu dnonces (plusieurs personnes qui font la mme chose), mais a c'est inhrent au capitalisme, c'est  dire au principe de concurrence. Pas besoin d'ajouter la variable SSII  l'quation pour constater cette absurdit.

Un autre problme, pas vident  cerner celui-l, c'est le fait qu'on se retrouve  "butiner" d'un projet  l'autre. La consquence c'est que les projets sont des amas de code dbit  la va-vite par des programmeurs trs diffrents, sans cohsion et impossible  maintenir. J'appelle a un projet "Frankeinstein". Ce problme n'est pas non plus une spcificit des SSII, mais se rencontre dans toutes les grosses entreprises qui abusent de la sous-traitance, or c'est une tendance lourde depuis quelques dcennies.

Alors devant ce constat, on se dit que la sous-traitance ce n'est pas une bonne solution, au moins dans les domaines de l'ingnierie, c'est  dire o les produits sont senss avoir de longues dures d'utilisation et d'volution. Mais le problme c'est que si on supprime la sous-traitance, alors on favorise la formation de grandes entreprises, or tout le monde ici semble d'accord que ce n'est pas non plus une bonne solution.

Un dernier mot sur le problme des "projets Frankeinstein". La seule solution que je vois pour viter cela est d'assurer une continuit des salaris sur un produit. Autrement dit, combattre le turn-over. Dit autrement encore, combattre la prcarit. Mais cela implique que les entreprises doivent accepter de payer leurs employs " rien faire" de temps en temps. Et bien que sur ce point, il y ait encore beaucoup  dire, je vais vous laisser car je dois, justement, grer un projet Frankeinstein, et ce n'est pas de tout repos.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 17 avril : un texte lgalisant le mariage homosexuel en Nouvelle-Zlande est adopt par le parlement en troisime lecture, par 77 voix contre 44.


Finalement, a n'a pas l'air si difficile que a a faire passer comme loi...  ::roll::

----------


## r0d

> Finalement, a n'a pas l'air si difficile que a a faire passer comme loi...


En fait cette loi existe dj dans la plupart des pays riches (Belgique, Espagne, Angleterre...). Le problme c'est que la France a la droite la plus ractionnaire du monde (alors que lEspagne a la droite la plus bte du monde), du coup a coince.

----------


## ManusDei

> Un dernier mot sur le problme des "projets Frankeinstein". La seule solution que je vois pour viter cela est d'assurer une continuit des salaris sur un produit. Autrement dit, combattre le turn-over. Dit autrement encore, combattre la prcarit. Mais cela implique que les entreprises doivent accepter de payer leurs employs " rien faire" de temps en temps. Et bien que sur ce point, il y ait encore beaucoup  dire, je vais vous laisser car je dois, justement, grer un projet Frankeinstein, et ce n'est pas de tout repos.


Mou. Je discutais avec un chef en SSII (500 personnes dessous), le problme du client, c'est que si ses employs sont bien organiss, il va embaucher pour 5-7 ans pour un projet. Au bout de 5-7 ans, le projet est termin, et si il veut virer les gens (ben oui, il a plus de boulot pour eux), paf, grve, ventuellement blocage, et a peut coter des millions d'euros, sans que tu sois certain d'avoir pu licencier.

Au final, c'est plus simple de payer des sous-traitants, et de se coltiner les retards et les surcots, plus rguliers qu'une grosse grve  un moment X.

----------


## david06600

> Finalement, a n'a pas l'air si difficile que a a faire passer comme loi...


On s'en fout de la Nouvelle Zealand, ils peuvent voter ce qu'ils veulent chez eux.  Et on peut voter ce qu'on veut chez nous.  Quand vas-tu accepter les diffrences de culture entre les peuples ?  

Il me semble d'ailleurs que chez les polynsiens l'homosexualit est assez bien vu, et il que dans certaines familles un des garons doit "devenir" homosexuel ou du moins s'habiller en fille ou duquer comme une fille, un truc dans le genre, je sais plus trop en fait donc  prendre avec des pincettes ou  complter.  Intress d'y vivre Jon ?

----------


## dragonno

Pour moi tu as tord Jon, Sarkozy a permis que le gros de la crise ne fracasse pas la France comme a a t le cas pour d'autres pays, et ce sont les conomistes de tous bords qui l'ont dit, je ne pense pas que tu sois conomiste, si ?

Qu'a fait de bien Sarkozy ?
- Le statut auto-entrepreneur
- La disparition de la taxe professionnelle
- Les 7 de cette page : L
- Avoir arrt la pub sur les chaines publiques (France 2 s'en porte mieux en qualit, mme si c'est encore "Bof"  mon avis).
- Sarko est apprci dans les autres pays au contraire de Hollande qui est plutt moqu.
- Il a fait une bonne part des lois qu'il avait annonc, contrairement  Hollande et cela ds le dbut.
- Ce n'est pas un mou, contrairement  Hollande.
- Les mesures "sarkozy" fiscales pour les donations et le droit des successions.
- La cration de la reprsentation du culte musulman afin que ceux-ci puissent avoir une reprsentation qu'ils n'avaient pas devant les autorts, contrairement aux autres religions.
- La prsidence franaise de l'Union Europenne russie.
- la gestion de la crise conomique et financire mondiale.
- Bon y en a d'autres que je vais pas te citer, mais je dirais bien sr qu'il a aussi fait de super conneries, il n'est pas tout blanc, mais Hollande lui, est tout ple.

Pour finir sur cette liste je te passe un lien qui va te surprendre :
L


*Tiens une nouvelle pour nos handicaps :*
Essonne: Une assistance sexuelle sera propose aux handicaps

EDIT :

*Par Rod :*



> Alors devant ce constat, on se dit que la sous-traitance ce n'est pas une bonne solution, au moins dans les domaines de l'ingnierie,


Compltement !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En fait cette loi existe dj dans la plupart des pays riches (Belgique, Espagne, Angleterre...). Le problme c'est que la France a la droite la plus ractionnaire du monde (alors que lEspagne a la droite la plus bte du monde), du coup a coince.


La Droite franaise est aussi ractionnaire que bte, je pense. Le championnat du monde va tre serr...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> Il me semble d'ailleurs que chez les polynsiens l'homosexualit est assez bien vu


Chez les publicitaires aussi.

----------


## Bluedeep

> La Droite franaise est aussi ractionnaire que bte, je pense. Le championnat du monde va tre serr...


N'exagrons pas : elle est encore loin en matire de btise d'tre capable de se mettre  la porte de la gauche. Y'a de la marge.

----------


## gangsoleil

> le problme du client, c'est que si ses employs sont bien organiss, il va embaucher pour 5-7 ans pour un projet. Au bout de 5-7 ans, le projet est termin, et si il veut virer les gens (ben oui, il a plus de boulot pour eux), paf, grve, ventuellement blocage, et a peut coter des millions d'euros, sans que tu sois certain d'avoir pu licencier.


C'est ce que je voulais dire par "il est complique de licencier" : toutes les entreprises subissent des hauts et des bas, et il n'est pas souhaitable qu'une partie des employes soient licencies des qu'une petite baisse d'activite se profile. La loi protege les salaries en ce sens, ce qui semble pas mal.

Mais : 
Grace a la sous-traitance, c'est bien ce qui arrive : on ne compte plus les entreprises qui virent des prestas pour en reprendre un bac 3 mois plus tard.
Il ne faut pas les payer a rien faire, mais les payer a faire quelque chose pour l'entreprise : chacun, a son niveau, a connaissance de choses qui ne vont pas, qu'il pourrait ameliorer s'il avait un peu de temps. On peut imaginer que, dans les periodes de creux, l'employe se mette a travailler sur le sujet, fasse des propositions pour ameliorer les choses, etc.

Mais pour ca, il faut que le management arrete de croire que le grouillot de base (c'est a dire tout ce qui n'est pas manager) est un debile profond, tout juste bon a faire ce qu'on lui demande, et encore, c'est pas certain.

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


Ton post est ironique, n'est-ce pas ? (dsol, mais l j'ai un moment de doute)

----------


## dragonno

D'accord avec Blue Deep  :;): 

Tiens regardez a au fait, sur le mariage gay L

*Par Manus De :*



> Ton post est ironique, n'est-ce pas ? (dsol, mais l j'ai un moment de doute)


Pas du tout, mais si tu n'tais pas si aveugl par la gauche tu prendrais le temps d'analyser ces mesures...

*Par Gangsoleil :*



> Mais pour ca, il faut que le management arrete de croire que le grouillot de base (c'est a dire tout ce qui n'est pas manager) est un debile profond, tout juste bon a faire ce qu'on lui demande, et encore, c'est pas certain.


Je constate que c'est du pareil au mme que ce soit les responsables dans les boites de cadres ou les responsables dans les usines...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Dragonno, je suis comme ManusDei, je me demande si c'est du lard ou du cochon, parce que tout ce que tu as mis dans ta liste (ou presque) ne plaide pas pour l'ancien prsident...  ::?:

----------


## dragonno

*Jon Shannow :*
Bah Argumente, au lieu de dire juste a^^
Moi je te montre des trucs concrets  :;):

----------


## david06600

> Chez les publicitaires aussi.


 ::lol::  pas faux, il n'y a pas grand chose de mal vu chez eux.

----------


## dragonno

Tiens, on va savoir o aller maintenant si a se passe mal sur terre^^

http://www.atlantico.fr/atlantico-li...es-702094.html
La plus propice pour le moment c'est celle-l :
http://www.atlantico.fr/atlantico-li...le-540591.html

C'est pour dtendre le topic de temps en temps^^

----------


## r0d

> La Droite franaise est aussi ractionnaire que bte, je pense. Le championnat du monde va tre serr...


Non je t'assure, la droite espagnole est hors catgorie. Ils ont russi 2 fois  perdre des lections imperdables. Les deux fois, tout tait couru d'avance (l'espagne est trs  droite, beaucoup regrettent encore Franco), ils auraient eu juste  se taire et c'tait du 60% au premier tour. Les troisime fois ils ont quand-mme fini par comprendre, et il se sont tu, et ils ont gagn. Mais depuis, c'est un mlange de South Park et de Tom & Jerry; un mlange d'absurde et de castagne digne d'une cole maternelle. Il sont tous issu de l'oligarchie franquiste, pourri de fric, ils n'ont jamais vu de prs un espagnol "normal", ils font de la politique comme on joue  jeu vido, sans donc se soucier des consquences, et  juste titre, car il savent qu'ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent ils resteront impunis. Rcemment il a t dmontr que l'ensemble des comptes du PP (l'UMP espagnol) tait pourri depuis plusieurs annes, avec des alles-venues avec des paradis fiscaux, des sommes qui apparaissent et disparaissent, des lus qui se retrouvent millionnaires du jour au lendemain, etc., et pourtant, il ne s'est rien pass. Mme en France a aurait fait exploser le gouvernement (l'affaire Cahuzac  ct c'est du vol de bonbon  20cts).

----------


## r0d

> Tiens, on va savoir o aller maintenant si a se passe mal sur terre^^
> 
> http://www.atlantico.fr/atlantico-li...es-702094.html
> La plus propice pour le moment c'est celle-l :
> http://www.atlantico.fr/atlantico-li...le-540591.html
> 
> C'est pour dtendre le topic de temps en temps^^


Tu devrais faire attention  ce que tu lis quand-mme; l'abus d'information errone est prjudiciable  la comprhension.

----------


## Invit

> Grace a la sous-traitance, c'est bien ce qui arrive : on ne compte plus les entreprises qui virent des prestas pour en reprendre un bac 3 mois plus tard.


Si c'tait le cas, on n'aurait pas d'entreprises qui ont des prestas permanents. Je crois que la principale raison, c'est que grer des quipes, dans des mtiers qui ne sont pas les tiens, avec une population parfois un peu complexe, comme peuvent l'tre les informaticiens (et c'est un euphmisme), ne pas se planter  l'embauche, ou en payer les consquences, a prend du temps et de l'argent.

Le prestataire te vend l'ingnieur plus cher, mais gre tout cela  ta place, c'est lui qui vire les mauvais (ou juste l'ingnieur qui ne te revient pas), qui s'occuppe de leurs carrires, de leurs petits bobos, de leurs tats d'me, et accessoirement de l'ajustement de l'quipe quand le projet grossit, ou s'achve. Voire, comme on le paye, et qu'il y a une forte concurrence, il assume  ta place une partie des risques. 

Du ct des ingnieurs, la SSII a aussi ses avantages: moins de responsabilit personnelle, moins d'implication, moins de routine. C'est aussi un boulot d'esclave, mais bon, on ne peut pas tout avoir (et il y a des tas de gens qui adorent tre esclaves)

Je ne suis pas certain que le mtier et la qualit du code y gagne, mais sur des trucs pas forcment intressants, comme l'informatique de gestion lourde, l'arrangement n'est pas idiot. 

Francois

----------


## zaventem

> En fait cette loi existe dj dans la plupart des pays riches (Belgique, Espagne, Angleterre...). Le problme c'est que la France a la droite la plus ractionnaire du monde (alors que lEspagne a la droite la plus bte du monde), du coup a coince.


Je ne pense pas que cela puisse simplement se rsumer  une droite ractionnaire mais reflte une relle diffrence de mentalit.

En France, vous tes trs fort pour amener les dbats au niveau des question de principes, des grands dbats tiques alors qu'en Belgique (je ne vais parler que de ce que je connais le mieux), on aborde plus les choses d'un aspect pragmatique.

Vous avez le "mariage pour tous", nous avons eu le "mariage homosexuel" moins ambitieux dans la dnomination, ce qui a liminer les critiques "et le mariage avec mon chien / ma soeur / mes 8 femmes / ..."; on a vu que l'on avait un blocage au niveau de l'ouverture de l'adoption, on a dcid de sparer les deux questions pour ne pas tout bloquer; etc.

Bref, on a pas essay d'avoir une loi parfaite qui gommait toutes les diffrences du premier coup mais d'avoir un rel consensus vers une situation moins discriminantes.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour moi tu as tord Jon, Sarkozy a permis que le gros de la crise ne fracasse pas la France comme a a t le cas pour d'autres pays, et ce sont les conomistes de tous bords qui l'ont dit, je ne pense pas que tu sois conomiste, si ?


Ah, donc le chomage et les problmes conomiques qu'on a maintenant, c'est quoi ? Concrtement, il a fait quoi, Sarkozy ? Parce que moi, j'ai vu un clown qui tentait de nous aligner sur les pays anglo-saxons, ensuite "fracasss par la crise", puis qui defendait le "modle franais" qui nous avait protg (oui, ce mme modle qu'il voulait dzinguer quelques mois plus tt). Tout en continuant  essayer de nous aligner sur le modle anglo-saxon par petites touches. C'est pas le modle anglo-saxon que je critique, mais la girouette Sarkozy.



> - Le statut auto-entrepreneur


Oui. Y a de la concurrence dloyale vis--vis des TPE (qui payent des taxes), mais sur le principe, l'auto-entreprenariat a de bons cts. C'est un statut  complter, ou  fusionner avec des statuts existant, mais on peut compter a comme une bonne chose.



> - La disparition de la taxe professionnelle


Ah bon ? Pourquoi c'est bien ?



> - Les 7 de cette page : L


Pas accs au boulot.



> - Avoir arrt la pub sur les chaines publiques (France 2 s'en porte mieux en qualit, mme si c'est encore "Bof"  mon avis).


Le financement vient de l'tat maintenant, ce mme tat que son premier ministre avait qualifi de "en faillite". J'ai du mal  trouver a bien, vu que le taux de pubs tait dj pas bien important.



> - Sarko est apprci dans les autres pays au contraire de Hollande qui est plutt moqu.


En debut de mandat il tait apprci. Ensuite, il s'est cass la gueule, sauf chez des chefs d'tats considrs en France comme moyennement recommandables.



> - Il a fait une bonne part des lois qu'il avait annonc, contrairement  Hollande et cela ds le dbut.


Les deux ont commenc en faisant ce qu'ils avaient annonc.



> - Ce n'est pas un mou, contrairement  Hollande.


"Un fait divers, une loi" j'appelle pas  un prsident "dur", j'appelle a un pauvre type dmago (ou un communiquant, mais communiquer n'est pas agir).



> - Les mesures "sarkozy" fiscales pour les donations et le droit des successions.


Qui n'ont touch quasiment personne si tu regardes les chiffres et le patrimoine moyen des gens. Mais une excellente campagne de communication autour de a, c'est clair.



> - La cration de la reprsentation du culte musulman afin que ceux-ci puissent avoir une reprsentation qu'ils n'avaient pas devant les autorts, contrairement aux autres religions.


Bof.



> - La prsidence franaise de l'Union Europenne russie.


Ca pouvait chouer ?



> - la gestion de la crise conomique et financire mondiale.


Il n'a rien fait. Enfin si, il a annonc la fin des paradis fiscaux en 2009, 4 ans aprs ils sont encore l. Il a annonc que les banquiers voyous allaient payer, c'est l'tat (donc nous) qui avons pay pour renflouer les banques. Un prsident qui n'tait pas un "mou", c'est bien a que tu disais ?

En fait il me fait penser aux Femen. De grandes paroles, des actions coup-de-poing, et pas grand chose derrire.




> Pour finir sur cette liste je te passe un lien qui va te surprendre :
> L


Ca ne me surprend pas. C'tait toujours mieux avant, coupl  un prsident qui a promis des lendemains qui chantent et qui n'arrive pas  le tenir (et des gens qui ont dj oubli pourquoi ils ne voulaient plus du prcdent).

PS : Je suis surpris que tu ne parles pas de la dfiscalisation des heures supp, comme moi tu trouves que a donnait  certains un avantage indu ?

----------


## david06600

> (et il y a des tas de gens qui adorent tre esclaves)


Comme les publicitaires en priv, des fois...

----------


## david06600

> "et le mariage avec mon chien / ma soeur / mes 8 femmes / ...";


Les publicitaires trouvent a bien vu aussi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@David06600, je ne vois pas ce que le mariage homo a d'incompatible avec notre constitution pour provoquer ce tumulte. Quant aux arguments des opposants, ils sont d'un tel pathtiques que j'en viens  me demander comment des dputs (senss tre au-dessus du lot) arrivent  se ranger derrire eux.

@Dragonno, dsol, tu tais srieux. Bon, je vais reprendre les points un par un mais, mis  part le statut d'auto-entrepreneur (et encore, faut voir les effets de bord), tout le reste n'est pas terrible. Deux exemples :

La suppression de la publicit sur les chaines publiques. D'abord a arrive en pleine crise, on compense par une taxe, donc un impt ! Ils auraient pu augmenter la redevance audiovisuelle, mais a ce serait vu. De plus, c'tait clairement un cadeau  l'ami Bouygue. Pas terrible.

La rforme des droits de succession, on pourrait la trouver lgitime, si, en fait elle ne s'adressait qu'aux patrimoines importants... Encore et toujours des cadeaux fiscaux pour les plus aiss.  ::roll::  Ce qui aura t la marque de fabrique du quinquennat de Sarkozy.

----------


## souviron34

> En fait cette loi existe dj dans la plupart des pays riches (Belgique, Espagne, Angleterre...). Le problme c'est que la France a la droite la plus ractionnaire du monde (alors que lEspagne a la droite la plus bte du monde), du coup a coince.


Comme le dit Zaventen, c'est surtout que :

On veut ici tout thoriser et faire "la solution globale, finale, et Universelle".. Bref "_on est les meilleurs et les meilleurs dfenseurs des droits de l'homme_"..
On a plac le dbat sur le terrain moral/idologique au lieu de le placer sur le plan pratique
L'affublage du terme "_homophobe_" voire "_raciste_" ou "_extrme-droite_" pour dsigner des personnes qui souhaitent dbattre a t (et est toujours) tellement caricatural qu'il provoque chez nombre de gens censs et simplement se posant quelques questions (_la moindre tant "vu qu'on avait le PACS, il suffisait d'ajouter les droits de parent au PACS_) un ras-le-bol de plus en plus gnral - et donc de plus en plus vindicatif - de se faire traiter de nazi pour juste oser discuter...






> Un dernier mot sur le problme des "projets Frankeinstein". La seule solution que je vois pour viter cela est d'assurer une continuit des salaris sur un produit. Autrement dit, combattre le turn-over. Dit autrement encore, combattre la prcarit. Mais cela implique que les entreprises doivent accepter de payer leurs employs " rien faire" de temps en temps.


Oui et non...

Ton raisonnement est un peu biais : tu fais entretenir ta voiture, ou ton chauffe-eau, et pourtant ton mcano ou plombier, mme si il suit ton installation depuis 15 ans, n'est pas ton salari..

On peut avoir un suivi  long terme sans "possder" un salari;

Mais a implique de ne pas faire affaire avec une grosse bote, pour laquelle le turnover et la gestion par contrat fera qu'on aura envoy le "commis  ton projet" ailleurs...





> Quant aux arguments des opposants, ils sont d'un tel pathtiques que j'en viens  me demander comment des dputs (senss tre au-dessus du lot) arrivent  se ranger derrire eux.


Voir plus haut..

Avant de les traiter de "pathtique", il faudrait arriver  discuter du fond, c'est  dire pourquoi le mariage, et non pas le PACS...

C'est d'ailleurs trs curieux, car tous les pays qui l'ont accept sont fondamentalement religieux... Vous soutenez donc quelque chose de profondment li  la religion, alors que soi-disant vous l'abominez...

Je ne sais pas qui est le plus pathtique dans ses arguments... 

(bien que, comme je l'ai dj dit, je m'en fous royalement, mais je trouve que les procs d'intention intents  ce sujet sont dignes des procs staliniens..)

a me fait exactement penser il y a 2/3 ans, ds qu'on osait douter de l'influence humaine sur le Rchauffement Climatique, on tait trait de ngationiste et conspu comme quasiment un nazi.. Alors que on attend toujours la preuve scientifique que le Rchauffement est d  nous...

Vraiment on ne voit pas de tolrance ni d'arguments bien ancrs, avec de telles pithtes... C'est le tableau mme de la dictature de la bien-pensance : il est impossible de remettre en question ce que les Bons ont dcid pour le Peuple.... Et juste vouloir en discuter est un signe indiscutable de subversion  mme de miner les fondements de notre Socit... 

Vous devriez lire - ou voir - Fahrenheit 451...




PS: et si, FH et son quipe sont 100% responsables du climat actuel...  C'est eux qui ont eu comme slogan "_le changement c'est maintenant_", c'est eux qui ont fait des promesses qu'on raserait gratis, c'est eux qui ont soulev des problmes l o il n'y en avait pas, et ont adopt une position rigide, c'est eux qui s'occupent de problmes secondaires au lieu de s'attaquer aux problmes de fond, c'est eux qui disent "_c'est pas notre faute, c'est celle de ceux avant_", et c'est eux qui donnent des leons de morale... Le "bon peuple" en a marre, et pas seulement la droite... Cambadlis met la pression sur Dsir : "Cote d'alerte atteinte au PS"  ou bien Six manifs d'ici fin mai : pourquoi la France est sous tension

----------


## david06600

> @David06600, je ne vois pas ce que le mariage homo a d'incompatible avec notre constitution pour provoquer ce tumulte.


[mode beauf communiste/gauchiste: on]
Parce que les franais sont des gros c*ns de beaufs racistes, homophobes.
[mode beauf communiste/gauchiste: off]

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Avant de les traiter de "pathtique", il faudrait arriver  discuter du fond, c'est  dire pourquoi le mariage, et non pas le PACS...


Parce que les droits et les statuts confrs par le mariage ne sont pas les mmes que ceux du PACS.
Je les traite de pathtiques, parce que "On va assassiner des enfants" c'est mme pire que a. Prtendre que c'est pour le bien des enfants, comme si les enfants maltraits par leurs parents a n'existait pas. La majorit des opposants (tu ne diras pas le contraire) sont des catholiques pratiquants, mais je ne les ai pas vu manifests au Vatican contre les prtre pdophiles. D'ailleurs, on n'a pas beaucoup vu les catholiques dans cette histoire, pourtant d'une plus grande gravit. 
Quand on parle de mariage pour tous, on parle du mariage civil, il me semble. Donc, les doctrines catholiques ne sont pas remises en cause. Alors, au nom de quoi la religion catholique vient se mler des lois d'une Rpublique Laque ! 




> (bien que, comme je l'ai dj dit, je m'en fous royalement, mais je trouve que les procs d'intention intents  ce sujet sont dignes des procs staliniens..)


Je pense la mme chose... 




> a me fait exactement penser il y a 2 ans, ds qu'on osait douter de l'influence humaine sur le Rchauffement Climatique, on tait trait de ngationiste et conspu comme quasiment un nazi.. Alors que on attend toujours la preuve scientifique que le Rchauffement est d  nous...


C'est un peu diffrent. Mais, c'est un autre dbat, ne nous garons point.

----------


## r0d

> Ton raisonnement est un peu biais : tu fais entretenir ta voiture, ou ton chauffe-eau, et pourtant ton mcano ou plombier, mme si il suit ton installation depuis 15 ans, n'est pas ton salari..


Raison gardons, gardon de la vraison, et de grce, con parons ce qui est con parable. J'avais d'ailleurs pris la prcaution de prciser prcisment cette prcieuse et presciente prcision:  


> [...]au moins dans les domaines de l'ingnierie[...]





> On peut avoir une cuisine thermique longue sans possder un esclave;
> 
> Mais a implique de ne pas se faire refaire une grosse bote, avec laquelle on tourne le pull-over et la question du contrat fera qu'on aura fourvoy le "commis voyageur"


Je n'ai pas tout compris, mais le problme n'est pas "grosse boite" ou "petite boite", ni de savoir qui a la plus grosse (boite), le problme c'est le turn-over. Beaucoup de petites boites ont un gros turn-over. Je n'ai pas de chiffre, mais mon exprience personnelle m'amne  penser que l'ordre de grandeur est le mme, quelle que soit la taille (de la boite); dans le domaine du dveloppement logiciel donc.

----------


## souviron34

> Prtendre que c'est pour le bien des enfants, comme si les enfants maltraits par leurs parents a n'existait pas.


Et prtendre que c'est le contraire, tu trouves pas a schmatique ?????

Quelle est la poportion d'enftans maltraits par des couples htros / nombre d'enfants total ??

Maintenant, si on admet que un jour on aura le mme nombre de couples homos avec enfants, quelle proportion crois-tu que a fera ????






> La majorit des opposants (tu ne diras pas le contraire) sont des catholiques pratiquants,


Si je dis le contraire... Et c'est tout le problme de cette affublation de noms d'oiseaux..

Toute une catgorie de gens, ni catholiques ni pratiquants -  commencer pes luifs et les musulmans, c'est  dire des croyants dans d'autres religions - se sont prononcs ouvertement contre, par lettre ouverte...

Et pourtant "on" (les gens comme toi) continuent depuis le dbut  les traiter de "cathos racs".. Par contre, ds qu'il y a un comique qui fait une blague sur les Juifs, alors l tout le monde monte au crneau.. Tu trouves pas a bizarre, toi ????


Il y a ensuite un certain nombre de voix - athes - qui jugeaient que cela ne nccessitait pas une loi, mais un ajustement du PACS..

Mais l encore, le traitement par la "bien-pensance origanise" les rduit  n'tre que des reprsentants de fachos de droite cathos...





> mais je ne les ai pas vu manifests au Vatican contre les prtre pdophiles.


Ben voyons.. Tous les cathos sont des cathos de droite qui soutinne tla pdophilie...

L'Homme au Couteau Entre les Dents, a te dis quelque chose ?????





> C'est un peu diffrent. Mais, c'est un autre dbat, ne nous garons point.


Non ce n'est pas diffrent..

Un lobby, un groupe de personnes, dcide que "_Ceci est la Vrit_", et toute personne qui ose discuter de la ralit de cette affirmation est un impie, pratiquement  clouer sur une croix, car reprsentant des pires infamies qui soit, c'est  dire dans un cas un ngationniste qui nie la ralit de la Shoah, dans l'autre un abruti-facho d'extrme-droite-grenouille de bnitier-catho ultra qui ne voit pas plus loin que sa foi imbcile...

----------


## r0d

*Attention*, l'heure est grave (et le mi aigu)!! *Je lance une alerte*!!

Si l'on regarde les dernires sources cites sur ce fil de discussion, on voit: "le figaro", "atlantico", puis "lci.fr". Si l'on suit logiquement la logique de cette srie logique, il ne saurait tarder de voir apparatre des citations de "minute", puis de "mein kampf". 

Suite  cette *inquitante drive*, je prfre prendre les devants (depuis que je vis en belgique je prfre tre suivi que suivant) et vous proposer une actualit vue par un journal *parfaitement objectif* (selon les critres de Bob, militant NPA): http://www.cqfd-journal.org/Djamal-C...ort-exemplaire

----------


## Invit

> Que Sarkozy ou Hollande ne fasse pas de Rfrendum, ce n'est pas le problme, c'est surtout que pour un projet de loi aussi important que le mariage pour tous, c'est la moindre des choses que de demander son avis au peuple.


En quoi c'est un projet de loi important ? Ce n'est qu'une "mise  niveau" des droits pour certaines personnes qui en tait prives. Certains ont voulu en faire une cause nationale alors que cette loi ne les concerne pas. Si vous n'tes pas homo, votre vie ne changera en RIEN.
Par consquent on n'a pas  demander l'avis de l'ensemble des lecteurs sur une loi qui pour la plupart ne les touche pas. 




> la moindre tant "vu qu'on avait le PACS, il suffisait d'ajouter les droits de parent au PACS


Tu veux dire qu'au final le PACS aurait exactement le mme statut que le mariage  part le nom ? Dj dans la srie complication administrative, c'est pas mal...

Ensuite a serait reconnatre un soi-disant caractre sacr et intouchable au mariage pour faire plaisir aux opposants alors que notre mariage est civil.
Si vous voulez des mariages sacrs, allez  l'Eglise,  la Mosque  la Synagogue, au Temple des Jedi, o voulez.




> C'est d'ailleurs trs curieux, car tous les pays qui l'ont accept sont fondamentalement religieux... Vous soutenez donc quelque chose de profondment li  la religion, alors que soi-disant vous l'abominez..


C'est quoi ce raccourci ? On parle seulement du mariage civil. Je me moque que le mariage ait une connotation religieuse pour certains. Je ne me reconnais pas dans le mariage religieux. Je ne me reconnais pas dans l'hritage judo-chrtien de mon pays. Promis, on ne touchera pas  votre sacro-saint mariage devant [Insert your divinity here].

[Semi HS]
En ce moment le jeudi je regarde Real Humans sur Arte. a se passe en Sude. Un des personnages fminin est pasteur et est mari  une autre femme. Cette seule phrase contient 3 choses que nos "racines judo-chrtiennes" interdisent...
[/Semi HS]

----------


## souviron34

> Je n'ai pas tout compris,


Moi non plus, mais tu m'as fait sourire  :;): 





> mais le problme n'est pas "grosse boite" ou "petite boite", ni de savoir qui a la plus grosse (boite), le problme c'est le turn-over. Beaucoup de petites boites ont un gros turn-over. Je n'ai pas de chiffre, mais mon exprience personnelle m'amne  penser que l'ordre de grandeur est le mme, quelle que soit la taille (de la boite); dans le domaine du dveloppement logiciel donc.


a dpend de ce qu'on appelle "petite"..

Pour moi c'est "artisan"...  ::P:

----------


## pmithrandir

@fcharton.
je pense que la radicalisation sert Hollande.
En effet, autant la manif pour tous avait un lgitimit possible auprs de la population, et tait compos de personnes que l'ont pourrait accepter comme interlocuteur, autant maintenant, c'est plus flou. Etre contre la loi, c'est presque tre complice des mecs qui ont tabass des homosexuel il y a une semaine.

Quand aprs une discussion anim les insultes fusent, puis les coups... qui se fait avoir et passe pour un idiot, qu'il ait eu raison ou pas au dbut ? Celui qui tape. Ici, c'est la mme chose.
En plus, Hollande s'en fout, il emmerde plus la droite avec ce truc.
Celle ci a le cul entre deux chaise ne sachant pas comment appuyer la manifestation sans se mettre a dos les homosexuels qui la compose
En plus, quoi qu'il arrive, les personnes qui manifestent ne votent pas hollande.


@Dragono, oui, en tant que salari, je pense que mon patron peut me demander demain de partir. (C'est dj le cas en plus. )
La question  se poser si son patron vient vous voir pour vous virer n'est pas de comment le convaincre de ne pas le faire, o le forcer  ne pas le faire, mais comment rebondir au plus vite et obtenir la compensation juste pour cette perte de revenu / statut / exprience, ...

Et tu demandes une raison, je n'en exige mme pas. Le seul truc qui change en fonction de la raison, c'est que si on ne m'en donne pas, je ngocierai plus pour mon dpart que si la raison est valable.

Mais bon, je suis un ovni pour la mentalit franaise.

----------


## GPPro

> Et prtendre que c'est le contraire, tu trouves pas a schmatique ?????
> 
> Quelle est la poportion d'enftans maltraits par des couples htros / nombre d'enfants total ??
> 
> Maintenant, si on admet que un jour on aura le mme nombre de couples homos avec enfants, quelle proportion crois-tu que a fera ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est beau l'indignation rac. Soit dit en passant, il est souvent fait allusion aux "cathos reacs" parce que nous sommes dans un pays de tradition cathos (je me demande qui dfend a ici d'habitude ?). Personne n'a prtendu que les autres religions n'taient pas racs.

Je ne m'implique pas plus dans ce dbat car je ne comprends absolument pas quel est le problme  laisser les homos se marier au civil. Mais je dois tre trop con en plus d'tre un communiste sanguinaire.

----------


## r0d

Avec des potes gchiss', on est en train de bosser sur un truc qui est en rapport avec la manipulation de l'information (et atlantico est une magnifique source), c'est un sujet passionnant, j'y reviendrai.




> En ce moment [...] en Sude, [...] un personnage fminin est pasteur et est marie  une autre femme.


Moi aussi j'en ai entendu parler  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> vous proposer une actualit vue par un journal *parfaitement objectif* (selon les critres de Bob, militant NPA): http://www.cqfd-journal.org/Djamal-C...ort-exemplaire


"L'actualit" date un peu, trs cher...

Mais bon... Ben t'as pas compris  ?? Le problme de Ple Emploi, c'est le manque de personnel.. Faut embaucher,  Ple Emploi .. C'est pratique en plus, a fera diminuer le nombre de chmeurs...





> Tu veux dire qu'au final le PACS aurait exactement le mme statut que le mariage  part le nom ? Dj dans la srie complication administrative, c'est pas mal...


Euh, non... Je dois dire que la c'est le contraire qui s'est pass..

On avait cre le PACS (d'ailleurs appel  l'poque "le mariage gay") justement pour ne pas toucher au mariage, et crer une union entre 2 personnes, point barre...

A l'heure actuelle la seule diffrence relle entre les 2 (et donc valable pour htros, homos, ou qui tu veux) tait sur les droits parentaux et l'hritage..

Il et t facile et prfrable d'ajouter ces 2 articles au PACS, qui en soi contenait dj les termes de "Dclaration entre 2 personnes", plutt que de modifier quelque chose qui contient explicitement une rfrence  la diffrence de sexe..

Je ne peux y voir qu'une volont manifeste de vouloir foutre le bordel...







> Ensuite a serait reconnatre un soi-disant caractre sacr et intouchable au mariage pour faire plaisir aux opposants alors que notre mariage est civil.
> Si vous voulez des mariages sacrs, allez  l'Eglise,  la Mosque  la Synagogue, au Temple des Jedi, o voulez.


Qu'est-ce que a a  voir ??? Tu racontes n'importe quoi, arrte de fumer la moquette...


Personne ne parle de mariage  l'Eglise, ou sacr...





> que le mariage ait une connotation religieuse pour certains. Je ne me reconnais pas dans le mariage religieux. Je ne me reconnais pas dans l'hritage judo-chrtien de mon pays.


Ah oui?? Et alors pourquoi voudrais-tu que les gens se marient ???? Le concubinage existe, comme le PACS..





> En ce moment le jeudi je regarde Real Humans sur Arte. a se passe en Sude. Un des personnages fminin est pasteur et est mari  une autre femme. Cette seule phrase contient 3 choses que nos "racines judo-chrtiennes" interdisent...


Oui a se passe en Sude... Mais c'est bizarre, hein ?? Quand a vous arrange, vous les citez en exemple... Mais ds qu'on parle de parjure, de mensonges devant un tribunal, de vie prive, qu'un Prsident aille au tribunal devant la tl pour s'tre fait sucer, vous trouvez a grotesque... quand c'est d'tre olbig d'accpeter un boulot quand on est au chmage, vous trouvez a scandaleux..

Ben oui, mais les protestants c'est "tout le package"...

_(et d'ailleurs les impts de tout le monde sont publics)_

----------


## gangsoleil

> A l'heure actuelle la seule diffrence relle entre les 2 (et donc valable pour htros, homos, ou qui tu veux) tait sur les droits parentaux et l'hritage..


Pas tout a fait. Dans l'administration francaise, le mariage te donne des droits que le PACS ne te donne pas, principalement le droit de faire des actions au nom de ton conjoint. L'administration n'a pas besoin dans ce cas de procuration, sachant que certaines demarches ne sont pas possible par procuration.

On peut egalement citer la reconnaissance du mariage a l'etranger, qui est tres differente du PACS. Ainsi, un couple mari a un statut legal dans la plupart des pays du monde, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un couple PACSE. A titre d'exemple, avant cette loi, un couple etranger mari dans son pays etait reconnu comme mari en France, quel que soit le sexe des maris.

----------


## zaventem

> Il et t facile et prfrable d'ajouter ces 2 articles au PACS, qui en soi contenait dj les termes de "Dclaration entre 2 personnes", plutt que de modifier quelque chose qui contient explicitement une rfrence  la diffrence de sexe..


Si cela ressemble au mariage, que cela a les mmes effets que le mariage, que cela a le gout et l'odeur du mariage, c'est que c'est un mariage, quelque soit le nom que tu lui donnes et il faut alors supprimer celui qui est le plus restrictif. 


En passant, je trouve ceci attrant Mariage pour tous : pour Wauquiez, le Larousse "s'assied" sur le travail parlementaire: faudrait peut-tre lui dire que la France est certes un beau et grand pays mais elle n'est pas le seul pays du monde.

----------


## souviron34

> Pas tout a fait. Dans l'administration francaise, le mariage te donne des droits que le PACS ne te donne pas, principalement le droit de faire des actions au nom de ton conjoint. L'administration n'a pas besoin dans ce cas de procuration, sachant que certaines demarches ne sont pas possible par procuration.
> 
> On peut egalement citer la reconnaissance du mariage a l'etranger, qui est tres differente du PACS. Ainsi, un couple mari a un statut legal dans la plupart des pays du monde, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un couple PACSE. A titre d'exemple, *avant cette loi, un couple etranger mari dans son pays etait reconnu comme mari en France, quel que soit le sexe des maris.*


C'est faux...

J'ai des amis gays new-yorkais qui sont venus en France pour le boulot, un peintre et un adminsitratif pour l'Ambassade du Canada, ils n'ont jamais t considrs comme maris par la France : 2 visas diffrents, avec permis desjours diffrents, pas considrs comme couple pour la Scu, ni pour les impts...


Donc, mme si je vis en concubinage depuis 26 ans, au lieu de faire accepter le statut de "union entre 2 personnes"  l'tranger, il faudrait que je marie ????

Alors pourquoi avoir les statuts de concubins et de PACS ??

Et c'est d'autant plus trange que si je me marie  Las Vegas, la France ne reconnatra pas le mariage....

En bref, c'est un foutoir total, auquel on ajoute de la confusion....

C'est exactement la raison pour laquelle je ne vois pas ni "l'avance fondamentale des droits de l'homme" que a procure ni l'avantage de modifier le mariage et non le statut du PACS..

PS: une de mes belle-soeur, franaise d'origine, vivant avec un canadien (anglophone) au Canada, s'est marie en France l'an dernier.... 6 mois de papier...

----------


## souviron34

> Si cela ressemble au mariage, que cela a les mmes effets que le mariage, que cela a le gout et l'odeur du mariage, c'est que c'est un mariage, quelque soit le nom que tu lui donnes et il faut alors supprimer celui qui est le plus restrictif.


Ben oui, mais justement le plus restrictif c'est le mariage....  ::P: 

Puisque justement l on veut l'largir...

----------


## r0d

> Donc, mme si je vis en *concubinage* depuis 26 ans [...]


Haaa voil, on y est, les gros mots...mais quel exemple donnons-nous  nos enfants?

----------


## Invit

> En quoi c'est un projet de loi important ? Ce n'est qu'une "mise  niveau" des droits pour certaines personnes qui en tait prives. Certains ont voulu en faire une cause nationale alors que cette loi ne les concerne pas. Si vous n'tes pas homo, votre vie ne changera en RIEN.


Cet argument est assez tonnant... Si demain un gouvernement dcidait d'autoriser la polygamie, comme je ne suis pas polygame, ma vie ne changerait en rien, et pourtant je pourrais avoir un avis. Si demain, un gouvernement dcidait d'exonrer d'impots et de cotisations les dputs et les snateurs, ma vie ne changerait pas non plus, car je ne suis pas snateur ou dput, et que les sommes sont ngligeables par rapport au budget de l'Etat, et pourtant, j'aurais encore un avis. Et si on dcidait d'autoriser la police  tirer sur les manifestants (ou  torturer les mis en examen), comme je ne manifeste pas (et que je n'ai rien  me reprocher), je ne serais pas concern, donc...

Donc non. C'est le principe de la communaut nationale: les lois de la rpublique c'est l'affaire de tous, et pas seulement de ceux qui en bnficient. 


Quant  l'importance du projet, elle aurait pu tre faible si on s'tait content de voter le truc de base en Juillet ou en Aout. C'est devenu norme parce que le gouvernement a voulu allonger la sauce, nous a fait son cirque sur la PMA, et la GPA (j'en veux, j'en veux pas, je demande au parlement qui tranche, et puis non j'en veux plus, enfin on verra en mars, et puis pas pendant mon mandat). C'est surtout devenu important parce que ca a mis plusieurs centaines de milliers de personnes dans la rue, plusieurs fois, ce qui arrive rarement, quand mme.




> Par consquent on n'a pas  demander l'avis de l'ensemble des lecteurs sur une loi qui pour la plupart ne les touche pas.


J'aime cette vision de la dmocratie. Je suppose que tu trouverais bien videmment normal que tu n'aies rien  dire si l'Etat dcide de donner des droits supplmentaires aux prtres, je en sais pas celui de clbrer des mariages civils, par exemple? Au fond, tu n'est pas concern, et ca ne te prive de rien...

Ah non? C'est pas pareil? Ah oui, je vois...

C'est d'ailleurs marrant d'observer comment, juste aprs l'lection, le gouvernement expliquait qu'une majorit de franais tait favorable au mariage gay. Cet argument ne fonctionnerait que dans un sens? 




> je pense que la radicalisation sert Hollande.
> En effet, autant la manif pour tous avait un lgitimit possible auprs de la population, et tait compos de personnes que l'ont pourrait accepter comme interlocuteur, autant maintenant, c'est plus flou. Etre contre la loi, c'est presque tre complice des mecs qui ont tabass des homosexuel il y a une semaine.


Ca c'est le discours que le gouvernement tient depuis le dbut, mais la ficelle est tellement grosse qu'il n'y a plus que deux ou trois ministres et quelques militants qui y croient encore...

Srieusement, tu crois qu' 4h30 du matin dans le 19eme, c'tait une troupe de catholiques Versaillais qui cassaient du pd, comme ils le font tous les dimanches aprs leur flagellation rituelle et avant d'aller couter mtines? Si tu connais ce quartier, tu ne vois pas une petite hypothse moins consensuelle? 

Je ne vois pas ce que gagne Hollande. Il a intrt que le scandale s'arrte, parce que plus il dure, plus il baissera dans les sondages, et plus il deviendra difficile de faire quoi que ce soit. A mon avis, sur cette affaire, il s'est fait avoir. 




> En plus, Hollande s'en fout, il emmerde plus la droite avec ce truc.
> Celle ci a le cul entre deux chaise ne sachant pas comment appuyer la manifestation sans se mettre a dos les homosexuels qui la compose


La droite s'en fout, elle est dans l'opposition, et tout ce qui nuit au gouvernement la sert. En gros, ca lui permettra de revenir en parlant de ces socialistes qui divisent les francais, sont vendus aux lobbies (LGBT ou pharmaceutiques,...), et n'hsitent pas  lacher la police sur des personnes ges et des poussettes, ou  s'en prendre  des demoiselles en ballerines...

Hollande gagne quoi, en change? La loi? Il l'avait de toutes faons. Une meilleure image? On ne dirait pas. Des lecteurs? j'en doute.

Le raisonnement du pourissement, c'est bien quand tu es dans l'opposition, pas quand tu es au gouvernement. Tu peux prendre comme exemple toutes les rformes sous Sarko:  chaque fois que le gouvernement a jou le pourrissement et la radicalisation, il a perdu, au moins en image. 

C'est bien pour cela que je pense que Hollande ne maitrise pas bien le truc... 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Personne ne parle de mariage  l'Eglise, ou sacr...


Bah si, toi.



> C'est d'ailleurs trs curieux, car tous les pays qui l'ont accept sont fondamentalement religieux... Vous soutenez donc quelque chose de profondment li  la religion, alors que soi-disant vous l'abominez..


Tu dis qu'on soutient quelque chose de li  la religion, c'est faux. On soutient le mariage civil pour tous.




> Ah oui?? Et alors pourquoi voudrais-tu que les gens se marient ???? Le concubinage existe, comme le PACS..


Parce que je ne me reconnais pas dans le mariage religieux et la religion je serais contre le mariage ?
Je ne "veux" pas que les gens se marient. Les gens sont libres de leurs choix. Mon opinion sur le mariage, civil ou religieux, n'entre pas en compte dans ma position sur le mariage pour tous. Ce n'est pas parce que je ne me sentirais pas personnellement concern par un droit que je m'oppose  ce que d'autres personnes.
D'ailleurs  titre personnel il y a des chances que je me marie, et il y aura srement une crmonie religieuse  :;): 

Le fait est que concubinage, PACS et mariage sont des unions qui n'offrent pas les mmes droits, et que pour l'instant, une certaine partie de la population n'a accs qu'aux deux premires




> Il et t facile et prfrable d'ajouter ces 2 articles au PACS, qui en soi contenait dj les termes de "Dclaration entre 2 personnes", plutt que de modifier quelque chose qui contient explicitement une rfrence  la diffrence de sexe..


Non, le plus facile aurait t de n'avoir jamais cr le PACS, et d'avoir instaur le mariage pour tous d'entre de jeu, si c'est pour qu'au final les deux contiennent les mmes choses... Mais il parait qu' l'poque notre pays n'tais pas prt...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Haaa voil, on y est, les gros mots...mais quel exemple donnons-nous  nos enfants?


Depuis quand concubinage est un gros mot?

Le plus simple, je le maintiens, eut t de retirer toute reconnaissance lgale au marriage. Comme a, tout le monde aurait t content: les croyants, puisque le marriage resterait entre un homme et une femme (mais n'apporterait plus d'avantage autres que spirituels) et les autres (puisque plus besoin de se marier pour avoir des avantages). 

Ah pardon, il resterait les homosexuels croyants, mais l je crois qu'on ne peut rien:  la limite, je ne refuserais peut-tre pas de bruler des Bibles, mais je ne peux pas en changer le contenu. Malgr la valeur trollesque vidente, je ne pense pas permissible d'imposer des corrections aux crits fondamentaux des croyantsou de leur imposer de les ignorer.

----------


## souviron34

> Bah si, toi.


tu sais pas lire alors :




> Tu dis qu'on soutient quelque chose de li  la religion, c'est faux. On soutient le mariage civil pour tous.


Je dis que le "mariage pour tous", dans les pays qui l'ont adopt, st bien un mairiage *civi*l.. mais ces *pays* sont bass (ont leur constitution base sur) sur la religion..  Dans ces pays 75% au moins des couples htros sont maris, l'enseignement n'est que trs rarement laic, on jure sur la Bible au tribunal, etc... Ce qui n'est pas le cas en France...





> Parce que je ne me reconnais pas dans le mariage religieux et la religion je serais contre le mariage ?
> Je ne "veux" pas que les gens se marient. Les gens sont libres de leurs choix. Mon opinion sur le mariage, civil ou religieux, n'entre pas en compte dans ma position sur le mariage pour tous.


Ben pourtant si, puisque 2 personnes de mme sexe ou non peuvent vivre ensemble avec un statut officiel qui s'appelle un PACS...

Donc l, ce que tu appuies, c'est qu'un autre statut officiel, qui s'appelle le mariage, s'applique  tous alors qu'il ne s'appliquait pas  tous..  contrairement  l'autre statut...

Et comme tu traites tous les gens qui sont contre de fachos racs, j'en dduis que tu est pour...





> Ce n'est pas parce que je ne me sentirais pas personnellement concern par un droit que je m'oppose  ce que d'autres personnes.


Faudrait savoir.. Je te cite :




> Certains ont voulu en faire une cause nationale alors que cette loi ne les concerne pas. Si vous n'tes pas homo, votre vie ne changera en RIEN.


Alors si on est pas concern, mais qu'on est contre, on a pas voix au chapitre, mais si on est pour alors l c'est normal ????





> Le fait est que concubinage, PACS et mariage sont des unions qui n'offrent pas les mmes droits, et que pour l'instant, une certaine partie de la population n'a accs qu'aux deux premires


Oui et ??? 

Pourquoi ne pas largir le statut qui tait dj le plus large ??? 

Au lieu de vouloir se raccrocher  une tradition qui, justement, est ceci, une tradition.. (et qui en plus cote cher, le jour o tu veux arrter) ??






> Non, le plus facile aurait t de n'avoir jamais cr le PACS, et d'avoir instaur le mariage pour tous d'entre de jeu, si c'est pour qu'au final les deux contiennent les mmes choses... Mais il parait qu' l'poque notre pays n'tais pas prt...


Ben oui, mais vu qu'aujourd'hui il tait plus prt, et qu'il y avait un statut tout prt, pourquoi ne pas avoir transform le plus simple  adapter et chosir le plus compliqu ???

Mais a m'tonne pas trop, c'est comme en info.. Pourquoi faire simple alors qu'on peut faire compliqu est une vision extrmement rpandue...





> Depuis quand concubinage est un gros mot?


Il plaisantait  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Depuis quand concubinage est un gros mot?


Ce n'est pas *un* gros mot, mais *des* gros mots  lui tout seul. Plus que je ne puis en supporter.

De toutes faons, la simple notion de couple est dj une ide hautement fasciste en soi. "Mon" petit copain, "ma" petite copine. Non, un tre humain n'appartient  personne, je ne suis pas "ton" petit copain! Et puis je ne suis pas petit! Et j''ai jamais tu de chats, ou alors j'ai oubli... ou ils sentaient pas bon...

Pour ma part je vois donc deux solutions. La premire consiste organiser la suppression obligatoire des organes gnitaux de tous les nouveaux ns. Mais bon, je prvois dj l'intervention des rleurs de service qui parviendront toujours  trouver des inconvnients  une telle solution. La deuxime n'est pas de moi a t thorise avec passion au dbut du XXeme sicle, puis rcupre par les hippies (ces gens-l ont cass tout ce qu'ils ont touch), et s'appelle "l'amour libre". Mais c'est encore un truc d'anarchiste, donc mauvais par dfinition, il faut bien l'avouer.

----------


## souviron34

> La deuxime n'est pas de moi a t thorise avec passion au dbut du XXeme sicle, puis rcupre par les hippies (ces gens-l ont cass tout ce qu'ils ont touch), et s'appelle "l'amour libre". Mais c'est encore un truc d'anarchiste, donc mauvais par dfinition, il faut bien l'avouer.


Ben c'est surout qu'avec toutes ces maladies, mon brave monsieur, on sait plus trop  quel sein saint se vouer ..

Mais bon... On vit qu'une fois, alors...

Je dois tre anar, dans le fond  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce n'est pas *un* gros mot, mais *des* gros mots  lui tout seul. Plus que je ne puis en supporter.
> 
> De toutes faons, la simple notion de couple est dj une ide hautement fasciste en soi. "Mon" petit copain, "ma" petite copine. Non, un tre humain n'appartient  personne, je ne suis pas "ton" petit copain!
> 
> Pour ma part je vois donc deux solutions. La premire consiste organiser la suppression obligatoire des organes gnitaux de tous les nouveaux ns. Mais bon, je prvois dj l'intervention des rleurs de service qui parviendront toujours  trouver des inconvnients  une telle solution. La deuxime n'est pas de moi a t thorise avec passion au dbut du XXeme sicle, puis rcupre par les hippies (ces gens-l ont cass tout ce qu'ils ont touch), et s'appelle "l'amour libre". Mais c'est encore un truc d'anarchiste, donc mauvais par dfinition, il faut bien l'avouer.


Ah ouais, je vois.

Du coup on n'a qu'a se reproduire par clonage, ce qui permettrait d'adapter le nombre de naissances aux besoins du pays plutot que d'tre htage de la bonne volont des gens. En plus, on pourrait fermer les frontires, comme on n'aurait plus besoin d'immigrs. Et sans "parents" pour faire chier, on pourrait modifier gntiquement les nouveaux-ns.

Mais c'est vrai que certaines personnes peu recommendables avaient des envies similaires, donc a doit forcment tre le mal incarn, cette ide.

----------


## r0d

> Du coup on n'a qu'a se reproduire par clonage


Exactement! Et puis on pourra injecter des mutations aux embryons. Par exemple, on a besoin de barmans, hop, on gnre 2000 embryons quips de plateaux  la place des mains et un bec en forme de dcapsuleur. C'est gagnant-gagnant.

----------


## r0d

Bon, assez racont de conneries (je sais pas ce que j'ai aujourd'hui, je dois avoir une connerite aigu, et je suis mme pas bourr), il est temps d'aller en week-end. Je me suis bien marr (au moins je me fais marrer moi-mme, c'est dj a) en tout cas. Ciao.

----------


## Invit

> J'aime cette vision de la dmocratie. Je suppose que tu trouverais bien videmment normal que tu n'aies rien  dire si l'Etat dcide de donner des droits supplmentaires aux prtres, je en sais pas celui de clbrer des mariages civils, par exemple? Au fond, tu n'est pas concern, et ca ne te prive de rien...


Rien  avoir. Clbrer un mariage civil n'est pas un droit, c'est une tche lie  la fonction de maire. Sinon  ce moment l je pourrais manifester pour avoir le droit de pratiquer la mdecine ou de conduire des fuses...




> Cet argument est assez tonnant... Si demain un gouvernement dcidait d'autoriser la polygamie, comme je ne suis pas polygame, ma vie ne changerait en rien, et pourtant je pourrais avoir un avis. Si demain, un gouvernement dcidait d'exonrer d'impots et de cotisations les dputs et les snateurs, ma vie ne changerait pas non plus, car je ne suis pas snateur ou dput, et que les sommes sont ngligeables par rapport au budget de l'Etat, et pourtant, j'aurais encore un avis. Et si on dcidait d'autoriser la police  tirer sur les manifestants (ou  torturer les mis en examen), comme je ne manifeste pas (et que je n'ai rien  me reprocher), je ne serais pas concern, donc...


Trs bonne comparaison la polygamie. La seule des trois d'ailleurs. Imagine que la polygamie est lgale en France, mais seulement pour les hommes qui peuvent avoir plusieurs femmes.
Franois Hollande se fait lire avec la polygamie pour tous dans son programme. Est-ce que tu penses que c'est au peuple de se prononcer pour savoir si les femmes ont le droit,  l'gal des hommes, d'avoir plusieurs conjoints ?
Ou alors il faudrait tendre les droits du PACS (les femmes peuvent dj se pacser), et faire que le PACS soit polygame pour tous et le mariage polygame que pour les hommes ?

Sinon tes deux autres comparaisons ne tiennent pas. Il n'y a aucun droit l-dedans. Payer ses impts est un devoir. Tu parles d'exonrer une certaine partie de la population d'accomplir ses devoirs.
Je suis pour les mmes droits pour tous. Les mmes devoirs aussi d'ailleurs. Les homos avec l'adoption vont hriter du devoir de s'occuper des enfants.




> Je dis que le "mariage pour tous", dans les pays qui l'ont adopt, st bien un mairiage civil.. mais ces pays sont bass (ont leur constitution base sur) sur la religion.. Dans ces pays 75% au moins des couples htros sont maris... Ce qui n'est pas le cas en France...


Je ne vois toujours pas le rapport. Tu dis que la culture du mariage est plus ancre dans ces pays, qu'elle est plus lie  la religion. J'entends bien. Je dis juste qu'on a un mariage civil, et qu'il faut l'tendre  tous.




> Donc l, ce que tu appuies, c'est qu'un autre statut officiel, qui s'appelle le mariage, s'applique  tous alors qu'il ne s'appliquait pas  tous.. contrairement  l'autre statut...
> 
> Et comme tu traites tous les gens qui sont contre de fachos racs, j'en dduis que tu est pour...


Je n'ai jamais trait les gens qui sont contres de fachos racs.
Comme on l'a dj dit, si le PACS doit ouvrir les mmes droits que le mariage, pourquoi garder les deux ?




> Alors si on est pas concern, mais qu'on est contre, on a pas voix au chapitre, mais si on est pour alors l c'est normal ????


Ce n'est pas ce que je dis. Tout le monde a voix au chapitre. On entend les deux camps  la tl et  l'Assemble (d'ailleurs il me semble que l'UMP a eu plus de temps de parole dans les deux chambres).
Au passage je ne comprends pas que certains osent encore dire qu'il n'y a pas eu de dbat.
Ce que je dis, c'est que ce n'est pas  toi ou moi de voter (sauf si tu es snateur ou dput en plus d'tre dveloppeur).

----------


## Invit

> Sinon tes deux autres comparaisons ne tiennent pas. Il n'y a aucun droit l-dedans. Payer ses impts est un devoir. Tu parles d'exonrer une certaine partie de la population d'accomplir ses devoirs.


Les impots sont soumis  un barme, qui en exonre certains contribuables, pour certains types de revenus. Dans le temps, on a partiellement exonr les veuves de guerres. C'tait un droit que leur reconnaissait la nation. On pourrait de mme dcider que tout ou partie des revenus des parlementaires sont nets, par exemple en les autorisant  dduire leurs indemnits de leur revenu, ce qui les rendrait de fait, non imposables. Ce serait un droit qu'on leur donne (comme aux veuves de guerre, aux journalistes, ou aux guyanais).

Bref, droit ou devoir, c'est essentiellement une question d'habillage.




> Je suis pour les mmes droits pour tous. Les mmes devoirs aussi d'ailleurs.


Donc, deux personnes qui s'aiment (ou pas, d'ailleurs, de quoi je me mle, au fond?) ont le droit de se marier? SANS restriction, hein, puisque c'est pour tous. Tu es donc d'accord avec Monseigneur Barbarin quand il expliquait que ce principe gnral ouvrait la voie au mariage consanguin, ou polygame, ou pdophile, non?

Ah non? Il y a des restrictions, d'ge, de lien familial, d'interdiction de la polygamie. Donc ce n'est pas pour tous? ou plutt, c'est pour tous sauf quand a ne l'est pas... Et a ne les pas quand? ah, quand on a dcid que a ne l'tait pas...

Srieusement, c'est exactement le fond du problme. Si on avait dit, "on veut le mariage homo, une majorit y est favorable (homos ou pas), on boucle ca vite fait, c'est la rforme socitale du dbut de mandat et on n'en parle plus", tout passait comme une lettre  la poste. 

On a prfr en faire le "mariage pour tous" (enfin tous sauf..., ne me faites pas dire ce que j'ai dit mais que je ne voulais pas dire, enfin si, mais pas dans ce sens!), en faire une croisade des vertueux progressistes contre les ractionnaires moyengeux, et puis se refaire une image sur ce beau sujet consensuel. 

Et vlan, on a fait contre soi une belle unit, pourtant trs improbable au dpart, et joyeusement divis le bon peuple de France. Ah ben c'est ballot, a.

Francois

----------


## dragonno

Concernant les positifs de Sarkozy, ceux qui trouvent qu'il n'en a eu aucun, je ne peux rien de plus, en discuter n'ouvrira pas les yeux des aveugles.
Je n'ai rien contre vous, on dbat juste, mais comme le dbat est bouch on aura pas assez de pages du forum pour parler d'un sujet ou ou d'un autre  :;): 
Donc je vais en rester l, pour certains sujets.

Concernant le mariage gay, expliquer d'o vient cette attirance pour l'homme quand on est un homme, est difficile, on a le choix entre deux situations :

- Soit la personne nat avec un corps d'homme alors qu'intrieurement il se sent fminin, et du coup il voit sa relation plus avec un homme qu'avec une femme.
- Soit il a t influenc dans sa jeunesse par un rapport ou des rapports avec un homme, ou simplement par l'ducation auprs d'un parent homo.

Personnellement je m'inquite du devenir de l'humanit si la majorit devenait homo, je pense que l'avenir de la race humaine est en danger de ce cot-l.
Bien sr vous pouvez dire que je dis une connerie, c'est mon avis perso, chacun a le droit d'avoir son avis sur la question, et je ne suis ni catho, ni musulman, ni bouddhiste, ni hindouiste, ni marxiste, communiste, ni laxiste, si sexiste, ni pessimiste, ni progressiste, ni cycliste  :;): 

Ce que je constate c'est qu'on regarde le cot "on a le droit de se marier", mais on ne regarde pas le cot "risques mental et social pour l'enfant".
La preuve c'est qu'avec ces discussions nationales et l'cole qui s'y met aussi, j'ai vu de jeunes pr-ados filles se poser des questions  propos de leur sexualit sera t-elle homme, sera t-elle femme, alors qu'elles ne devrait pas s'en poser, elles devraient  cet ge laisser faire le dveloppement naturel, cela perturbe dj les enfants.

Personnellement, mon avis, et chacun a le droit j'espre d'avoir son avis,  c'est que la relation homo n'est pas normale, c'est  dire pas naturelle, ce qui est naturel dans la vie c'est une relation homme/femme, maintenant il y a des cas qui existent, on ne doit pas les nier ni les considrer comme des parias, on doit leur donner tous les droits qu'un homme ou une femme doit recevoir mais on ne doit pas les laisser dvier la mentalit des enfants, et c'est ce qu'on cherche  faire aussi bien par le mariage (le pax existe dej et aurait d tre amlior simplement) que par la future loi sur l'adoption que proposeront les loby gays avec le soutien du gouvernement.

Attendez-vous  deux choses avec cette faon de faire, on a beau en discuter entre gens calmes :
1) Des personnes iront dans la rue dnoncer l'imposition par la force et par le pouvoir de cette loi contre l'avis d'une grande partie de la population, cela fera des accros fatalement puisque on leur impose une chose, et la police fera son travail, il y aura le dsordre en France, et Hollande et Hraut semblent ne se douter de rien ou font semblant je ne sais pas, ou alors prfre a que d'avouer leur erreur sur cette loi (egosme quoi).
On sent aussi bien l'gosme de ce gouvernement que celui des homos donc.

2) Marine le pen ou sa fille passeront au pouvoir, elles aboliront cette absurdit, feront des mcontents qui manifesteront aussi, seront maitriss aussi brutalement par la police, la France sera encore en chaos.

----------


## dragonno

*L'attentat de Boston :*

*Selon un journal du net :*



> le New York Post a publi, la veille, une photo de deux prtendus suspects. Ils ont depuis t innocents par les autorits mais craignent pour leur vie.


L'empressement de publier un scoop !

*Et aussi :*



> L'analyste de Tom Fuentes, ex-directeur adjoint du FBI
> Ce qui frappe, c'est le confort, la nonchalance, avec laquelle ils marchent, surtout pour des hommes, si ce sont les coupables, qui portent une bombe dans leur sac  dos. C'est le signe d'une action bien prpare et d'une exprience avec les explosifs qu'on peut trouver chez des ex-soldats ou des militants terroristes, analyse Fuentes, interrog sur CNN, jeudi soir.


Je marche avec nonchalance souvent en centre-ville, mince va falloir que je fasse attention aux camras de surveillance maintenant, lol.
Et a se prtend "Analyste" :/

----------


## Invit

> La preuve c'est qu'avec ces discussions nationales et l'cole qui s'y met aussi, j'ai vu de jeunes pr-ados filles se poser des questions  propos de leur sexualit sera t-elle homme, sera t-elle femme, alors qu'elles ne devrait pas s'en poser, elles devraient  cet ge laisser faire le dveloppement naturel, cela perturbe dj les enfants.


Je n'ai pas l'impression que le mariage homo y soit pour quelque chose, mais plutt la "sexualisation" de la socit et des mdias. Ouvre google news n'importe quel jour de l'anne, tu auras au moins trois ou quatre articles assez chargs (aujourd'hui on avait "Vaginal ou clitoridien : comment avoir un double orgasme", je pense que demain on aura "j'ai test la sodomie ferroviaire", ou un truc du genre, sur rue89...)

Et ce n'est pas spcifique  l'internet, la seconde partie de soire, en TV regorge de ces programmes "de socit" (avant on disait "de cul", mais c'est sur que ca fait moins classieux), les magazines fminins, mme  destination des ados, sont tout aussi gnreusement dots de conseils et autres guides pratiques, et je ne te parle mme pas des films.

Bref, mariage homo ou pas, nos chres ttes blondes risquent d'tre exposes  ce genre d'information assez tt, et possiblement perturbes, aussi. C'est un mauvais procs  faire au mariage gay.




> par la future loi sur l'adoption que proposeront les loby gays avec le soutien du gouvernement.


En fait, si j'ai bien compris, le mariage ouvre mcaniquement le droit  l'adoption par les couples homosexuels. Mais plus je regarde ce qui se passe actuellement, plus je pense que les lobbys ont perdu cette bataille du droit  l'enfant, et pour longtemps. 

Il y a deux aspects : la PMA/GPA, qui consisterait  permettre aux couples homos d'avoir des enfants "avec assistance" (mdicale dans les cas de la PMA, un peu plus dans le cas de la GPA), et l'adoption. 

Pour l'adoption, le problme est essentiellement pratique. Il y a trs peu d'enfants adoptables en France, et les pays trangers (Chine, Russie), ont actuellement tendance  durcir les conditions d'adoptions de leurs enfants par des occidentaux. Je doute que beaucoup de couples homos francais puissent adopter  l'tranger. Reste l'adoption des enfants du conjoint, et le statut de "beau parent" dont nous parlait le gouvernement, mais l encore, j'ai du mal  voir comment cette adoption pourrait tre prononce si l'autre parent biologique est connu, et vivant. On est,  nouveau, sur de tous petits nombres. 

En ralit, il ne reste que la PMA et la GPA, mais elles ont tellement suscit de dbats que le gouvernement les a retires de la loi, et n'osera pas revenir sur ces points d'ici 2017, et probablement mme au del (Hollande l'a dit lors de son dernier show TV). 

C'est un peu l'ironie de la chose, en fait. D'une certaine manire, en mdiatisant trop leur cause, les lobbys ont fait gagner les opposants, dans le sens o l'homoparentalit a probablement pris 15 ans dans la vue, tout comme le PACS avait en fait retard le mariage...

Francois

----------


## dragonno

> Je n'ai pas l'impression que le mariage homo y soit pour quelque chose, mais plutt la "sexualisation"


J'ai bien prcis pourtant, je ne parlais pas de la sxualit en gnral mais juste du questionnement sur leur orientation sexuelle, donc oui a a un rapport avec l'homosexualit.




> En fait, si j'ai bien compris, le mariage ouvre mcaniquement le droit  l'adoption par les couples homosexuels.


Ce n'est qu'un dbut et ce "mariage" ne se limite pas  cet objectif (comme je l'ai cris).

Au passage, Un homo connu (chanteur que j'aime bien) qui dclare  Hollande d'arreter ses conneries et d'couter le peuple  :;): 
L

----------


## pmithrandir

@fcharton 
Je pense que hollande gagne du temps. pendant que la foule rle contre les homo ou pour, elle ne l emmerde  pas sur le chmage. a permet aussi de laisser le temps au texte comme celui sur l emploi de faire le tour parlementaire.

bref, en ce moment je pense que hollande temporise pour attendre que la situation se calme et que quelques indicateurs reviennent.au vert.

----------


## Invit

> bref, en ce moment je pense que hollande temporise pour attendre que la situation se calme et que quelques indicateurs reviennent au vert.


J'aime bien cette vision, qui colle bien  l'ide qu'Hollande attend que la conjoncture se retourne et bienne le sauver...

Sauf que j'ai l'impression qu'il croit un peu trop en sa bonne toile. Avec le mariage gay, et d'autres rformes du mme tonneau, il gagnera au mieux quelques mois, mais il ne pourra aller plus loin que le vote du budget 2014 (voire, la loi de finance rectificative 2013 si on poursuit dans la rcession). A ce moment l, sauf rebond inespr de l'conomie qui permettra d'attendre plue de 1,4% de croissance l'an prochain, il faudra annoncer de nouvelles mesures dsagrables (on est bien d'accord qu'il ne rduira pas les dpenses de fonctionnement de l'Etat: mme Sarko, en se mettant  dos les fonctionnaires, n'y tait pas parvenu...)

Et la probabilit d'une reprise mondiale d'ici la fin de l'anne, voire dbut 2014 semble de plus en plus relever du fantasme. Tout le monde regarde la Chine avec effroi, en se demandant quelle bulle nous sautera  la figure la premire (immobilier, surcapacit, ou juste le rsultat de 15 annes de statistiques arranges, Enron  l'chelle d'un pays, quoi). Le quantitative easing Japonais fait peur. En europe, on sent que l'allemagne patine un peu, et on prfre ne pas trop penser  la Grce et  Chypre (o rien n'est rgl). 

Bref, j'ai beaucoup de mal  voir les indicateurs repasser au vert...

Ceci dit, peut tre que le projet de Hollande est de finir d'user ce gouvernement, et de remanier le plus tard possible, dans l'espoir que le rebond de popularit qui devrait suivre le changement de premier ministre vite une droute aux municipale? 

Francois

----------


## dragonno

> et on prfre ne pas trop penser  la Grce et  Chypre (o rien n'est rgl).


Et l'italie, et le portugal qui vont trs mal aussi et ne vont pas s'arranger.
Moi aussi en France je ne vois pas les indicateurs d'conomie ou du social devenir vert avant une sorte d'explosion sociale.

----------


## souviron34

> ...


Je te remercierais de faire plus attention et de citer correctement.. Tes 2 premires citations ne sont pas de moi, mais de _fcharton_..

On ne peut pas dbattre publiquement dans ces conditions.. Mais a montre trs bien par contre comment tu envisages le dbat...





> C'est un peu l'ironie de la chose, en fait. D'une certaine manire, en mdiatisant trop leur cause, les lobbys ont fait gagner les opposants, dans le sens o l'homoparentalit a probablement pris 15 ans dans la vue, tout comme le PACS avait en fait retard le mariage...


Tout  fait...

L o il n'y aurait pas eu de problmes, les gens, y compris les parlementaires, n'tant pas vraiment conscients de ce que a sous-tendait, maintenant il y en a un trs gros....

Et ce n'est pas les affirmations de Taubira disant que "_non on n'autoirise pas la vente ou la location d'un corps_" qui y changeront.. La question est maintenant sur la table, et pour un bon moment...





> bref, en ce moment je pense que hollande temporise pour attendre que la situation se calme et que quelques indicateurs reviennent.au vert.


Mouais, la mthode Cou alors..

Parce que je pense que on peut rver, mais la ralit est l.. Et je ne vois pas d'indicateur au vert - que ce soit dans l'conomie ou le moral ou la satisfaction ou la confiance - dans un futur prvisible....

Et l'ensemble a empir par cette histoire... Il peut temporiser, mais il augmente encore - si c'tait possible - l'impression gnrale que c'est un "mou" qui ne dcide rien vraiment, et ne donne pas de direction au pays...

Bref, c'est  mon avis un mauvais calcul sur tous les plans... Pour satisfaire 3% de l'lectorat (max) il s'est spar de /a du environ 70%....

Tout en rveillant des dmons qui dormaient tranquillement depuis 30 ans... Trs fort, quand mme.... 

Qui s'offusquait que le prcdent "divisait les Franais" ???? L c'est sr il les unit.. Contre lui...





> Moi aussi en France je ne vois pas les indicateurs d'conomie ou du social devenir vert avant une sorte d'explosion sociale.


J'en ai bien peur... 

Bien que cette atmosphre ne soit pas entirement spcifique  la France, et qu'on ait l'air plus d'tre dans une priode style fin du XVIII, une priode trouble, voire violente,  travers toute la plante,  l on a ajout de l'huile sur le feu, et bien remu le tout.... Dans un pays qui tait plutt pacifique depuis un bon nombre d'annes, et o le confort de vie, bien que diminuant, est quand mme largement au dessus de beaucoup, ce qui entrananit jusqu' aujourd'hui des mouvements sporadiques, mais relativement limits par l'individualisme, le cumul des conditions conomiques, politiques avec les trucs comme Cahuzac, et socitales avec le genre de dbat comme celui sur le mariage donne des conditions rellement explosives... justement en arrasant l'individualisme et en renforant les "groupes".. Et l'utilisation d'pithtes oeu flatteuses, voire haineuses, malhonntes et caricaturales, pour dcrire les opposants ne fait que renforcer le dgot gnral....

----------


## dragonno

*Par Souviron :*



> Bien que cette atmosphre ne soit pas entirement spcifique  la France, et qu'on ait l'air plus d'tre dans une priode style fin du XVIII, une priode trouble, voire violente,  travers toute la plante,


Compltement !
Je dirais mme que  partir de certains pays o la tension est trs forte on sent qu'une prochaine grande guerre n'est pas loin.
Certains gouvernements savent utiliser la guerre comme un outil pour rendre leur peuple unanime devant "un ennemi" potentiel.

----------


## GPPro

> J'en ai bien peur... 
> 
> Bien que cette atmosphre ne soit pas entirement spcifique  la France, et qu'on ait l'air plus d'tre dans une priode style fin du XVIII, une priode trouble, voire violente,  travers toute la plante,  l on a ajout de l'huile sur le feu, et bien remu le tout.... Dans un pays qui tait plutt pacifique depuis un bon nombre d'annes, et o le confort de vie, bien que diminuant, est quand mme largement au dessus de beaucoup, ce qui entrananit jusqu' aujourd'hui des mouvements sporadiques, mais relativement limits par l'individualisme, le cumul des conditions conomiques, politiques avec les trucs comme Cahuzac, et socitales avec le genre de dbat comme celui sur le mariage donne des conditions rellement explosives... justement en arrasant l'individualisme et en renforant les "groupes".. Et l'utilisation d'pithtes oeu flatteuses, voire haineuses, malhonntes et caricaturales, pour dcrire les opposants ne fait que renforcer le dgot gnral....


Et lesdits opposants ont eux un comportement irrprochable... Enfin, on va mettre de cot les groupuscules fachos qui gravitent autour de ces braves gens. Bon, on va aussi mettre de cot les homophobes patents. Ok, on va aussi mettre de cot les neuneus qui comparent le gouvernement aux nazis. On va galement mettre de cot les neuneus tiquets UMP qui accusent le gouvernement de ne pas couter le peuple dans la rue, ce qui, au del d'tre d'une hypocrisie confondante ne jette pas du tout de l'huile sur le feu...

La droite se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde dans cette histoire, et dire que s'ils ne l'avaient pas ramen ce serait dj fini et on pourrait s'attaquer aux vrais problmes (ou en tout cas voir ce que c e gouvernement ferait, ou pas, face  ces problmes). Et oui, l'argument vaut dans les DEUX sens.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Concernant le mariage gay, expliquer d'o vient cette attirance pour l'homme quand on est un homme, est difficile, on a le choix entre deux situations :


Hhh ! Toi, t'es un mec ! Quand on parle d'homosexualit, tu vois (et tu grimaces) en pensant  deux hommes. Mais, jamais  2 femmes (a, a te choques moins j'imagine). 
Ne t'inquites pas, ce n'est pas une critique, c'est juste un fait. Les hommes (htros s'entend) sont plus dgotes par l'image de 2 hommes ensembles, et les femmes c'est le contraire.)

Pour ce qui est du problme avec le mariage pour tous, c'est que les "anti" sont partis de travers. Ils ont attaqus sous le mauvais angle, celui du fait que a allait changer la notion de famille en France (d'ailleurs j'entendais Cop ce matin, il rptait encore cette ineptie, et il r-affirmait qu'il aurait fallu un rfrendum... La bonne blague ! Un rfrendum, pour ensuite faire une loi qui annule le rfrendum... C'est a ?  ::mouarf:: ). Le problme des antis, c'est que la loi ne change rien  la notion de famille. En fait, leur problme majeur, c'est "comment s'opposer  cette loi, sans afficher leur homophobie". L'angle d'attaque sur la famille n'tant pas valable, ils ont commenc  dlirer avec la polygamie, l'inceste, etc... Et puis, se sont ruer sur "on va assassiner les enfants". Cette phrase  elle seule dmontre le cot homophobe de leur discours. Les homosexuels tuent les enfants !  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Et lesdits opposants ont eux un comportement irrprochable...


Vu l'ampleur du mouvement, et la radicalisation du dbat, il est assez logique qu'il y ait des drapages. Les manifs de gauche ont les "autonomes", celles de droite le GUD. On doit dnoncer l'un et l'autre, mais ramener la contestation sur le mariage pour tous  trois identitaires excits, c'est un peu lger. 

A mon avis, la radicalisation vient du caractre hystrique de certains discours. Au dbut, c'tait plutt du ct des anti, qu'on l'observait (tout le ramdam sur la pdophilie, et l'inceste), actuellement, je la vois du ct des pros qui en font un peu beaucoup dans la victimisation et la pense molle, et qui n'ont pas trop l'air d'avoir compris pourquoi il est bon, dans ce genre de situation, d'avoir le triomphe modeste.

Ceci dit, le sujet est  peu prs pli. Ce qui me parait plus intressant c'est de voir si cette mobilisation d'une droite souvent assez peu politise va durer, et si on va effectivement voir apparaitre un tea party  la Francaise, qui serait probablement plus  droite que l'UMP, mais moins "marqu" que le FN, et arriverait assez facilement  ratisser dans les deux camps. 

Ca me parait un peu douteux. Historiquement, ces grands mouvements sociaux ne laissent pas grand chose derrire eux, mais la situation est particulire, avec notre bon o captain my captain  25% qui semble cder  la panique (vote  main leve pour le mariage pour tous, vote bloqu sur l'accord emploi)




> et dire que s'ils ne l'avaient pas ramen ce serait dj fini et on pourrait s'attaquer aux vrais problmes (ou en tout cas voir ce que ce gouvernement ferait, ou pas, face  ces problmes).


Srieusement? Ca va faire un an qu'il est lu, notre gentil corrzien, et les vrais problmes sont les mmes depuis un an. On a donc dj vu le gouvernement  l'oeuvre sur ces vrais problmes. 

- pendant la session extraordinaire d't, on a dfait quelques mesures sarko, et on s'est occup de sujets socitaux (harclement), et on a cr des commissions
- puis en automne, pour la loi de finance, on a augment les impots, commenc  parler de mariage pour tous, cr des commissions, et annonc une croissance  0.8 (et dfait d'autres mesures sarko)
- cet hiver, on a annonc qu'on inverserait la courbe du chomage, on a cr des commissions, revu la croissance et le dficit, et travaill d'arrache pied sur les lois socitales (et rtabli les dpartements, et bricol au passage le mode de scrutin, les vrais problmes toujours...)

On est maintenant au printemps, on a presque fini le mariage homo, les commissions fleurissent, on s'empoigne sur le patrimoine des lus, et on annonce de nouveaux impots...

Moi je veux bien qu'on soit  la veille d'un grand changement, le moment o le gouvernement prendra "les vrais problmes"  bras le corps, mais j'ai comme un doute. 

Et je suis admiratif de la patience dont font preuve les militants de gauche... 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Et lesdits opposants ont eux un comportement irrprochable... Enfin, on va mettre de cot les groupuscules fachos qui gravitent autour de ces braves gens. Bon, on va aussi mettre de cot les homophobes patents. Ok, on va aussi mettre de cot les neuneus qui comparent le gouvernement aux nazis. On va galement mettre de cot les neuneus tiquets UMP qui accusent le gouvernement de ne pas couter le peuple dans la rue, ce qui, au del d'tre d'une hypocrisie confondante ne jette pas du tout de l'huile sur le feu...
> 
> La droite se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde dans cette histoire, et dire que s'ils ne l'avaient pas ramen ce serait dj fini et on pourrait s'attaquer aux vrais problmes (ou en tout cas voir ce que c e gouvernement ferait, ou pas, face  ces problmes). Et oui, l'argument vaut dans les DEUX sens.


Tu vois, tu te comportes exactement comme ceux que soi-disant tu dnonces..

C'est a qui est en train de plomber vos posiitons et votre soutien dans la population..

On peut tre contre quelque chose sans automatiquement tre trait de fasciste - ou d'homophobe si c'est reli aux gayx..

Mais vous avez une telle vision noir et blanc que a correspond bien...

Si on trouve un truc bien de Sarko, on est de droite, voire d'extrme droite. Si on trouve un truc bien chez les Amricains, les Allemands, ou n'importe qui, on est "contre le modle franais"..

C'est bien, restez dans votre pense magique de haine idologique... Vous ne ferez qu'attiser les mouvements contraires et vous marginaliser au fur et  mesure...


Si le gouvernement avait voulu s'attaquer aux vrais problmes, il aurait soit simplement zapp cette histoire ds le dpart, soit arrondi les angles..

C'est juste lui le pur responsable de ce merdier... Personne n'en parlait avant Octobre... 

Mais bon, c'tait couru.. a avait commenc par les ballons d'essais sur la dpnalisation du cannabis.. et la semaine de 4 jours 1/2...

Bref que des sujets essentiels...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je rejoins assez Franois sur le fait que je doute qu'on change de politique de la part du gouvernement. On a l'impression de voir des pcheurs. On a jet des filets et maintenant on attend de voir ce qui se passe.

Je pense que de toutes faons rien ne pourra se faire avant octobre, c'est  dire   aprs les lections qui auront lieu en Allemagne. D'ici l, Merkel restera ancrer sur ses positions et bloquera toutes tentatives de relances par d'autres moyens que la rigueur.  ::roll::  Bref, on voit l toutes les limites de l'Europe.

Un truc qui m'a surpris ce matin en coutant RTL (pourtant une radio de droite), c'est qu'un micro trottoir, effectu  Toulouse -je crois, montrait que les gens tais globalement du de la politique de Hollande, mais au final ne regrettaient pas leur choix, et referaient le mme car ils ne pensaient pas qu'un autre gouvernement (sous-entendu de droite) ferait mieux. Le rsum de leurs discours est : "Vot pour qui d'autres ? Aucun n'est capable de faire mieux !"

C'est inquitant cet tat d'esprit, non ?

----------


## GPPro

> Srieusement? Ca va faire un an qu'il est lu, notre gentil corrzien, et les vrais problmes sont les mmes depuis un an. On a donc dj vu le gouvernement  l'oeuvre sur ces vrais problmes. 
> 
> - pendant la session extraordinaire d't, on a dfait quelques mesures sarko, et on s'est occup de sujets socitaux (harclement), et on a cr des commissions
> - puis en automne, pour la loi de finance, on a augment les impots, commenc  parler de mariage pour tous, cr des commissions, et annonc une croissance  0.8 (et dfait d'autres mesures sarko)
> - cet hiver, on a annonc qu'on inverserait la courbe du chomage, on a cr des commissions, revu la croissance et le dficit, et travaill d'arrache pied sur les lois socitales (et rtabli les dpartements, et bricol au passage le mode de scrutin, les vrais problmes toujours...)
> 
> On est maintenant au printemps, on a presque fini le mariage homo, les commissions fleurissent, on s'empoigne sur le patrimoine des lus, et on annonce de nouveaux impots...
> 
> Moi je veux bien qu'on soit  la veille d'un grand changement, le moment o le gouvernement prendra "les vrais problmes"  bras le corps, mais j'ai comme un doute. 
> ...


Si tu n'avais pas sorti ma phrase de son contexte son contenu ironique aurait t plus vident...

----------


## GPPro

> Tu vois, tu te comportes exactement comme ceux que soi-disant tu dnonces..
> 
> C'est a qui est en train de plomber vos posiitons et votre soutien dans la population..
> 
> On peut tre contre quelque chose sans automatiquement tre trait de fasciste - ou d'homophobe si c'est reli aux gayx..
> 
> Mais vous avez une telle vision noir et blanc que a correspond bien...
> 
> Si on trouve un truc bien de Sarko, on est de droite, voire d'extrme droite. Si on trouve un truc bien chez les Amricains, les Allemands, ou n'importe qui, on est "contre le modle franais"..
> ...


Encore une fois merci de de ne pas m'associer au gouvernement en place.

De plus t'es vraiment gonfl dans ton argumentaire, parce que le contenu de mes exemples est *purement factuel*. Franois l'a d'ailleurs reconnu et mis en avant les travers des manifs de gauche pour contre balancer, au lieu d'utiliser une rhtorique  la mords-moi-le-noeud.

Dsol de te dcevoir, mais oui, il y a des fachos, des homophobes, des cathos intgristes, etc. dans ces manifs.

Maintenant mon propos tait simple, pour faire un cran de fume il faut tre deux. Celui qui le cre et celui qui ragit au quart de tour. Choisi ton camp camarade, moi c'est celui de ceux qui se marrent en regardant a (enfin des fois je ris jaune quand mme).

----------


## GPPro

> Je rejoins assez Franois sur le fait que je doute qu'on change de politique de la part du gouvernement. On a l'impression de voir des pcheurs. On a jet des filets et maintenant on attend de voir ce qui se passe.
> 
> Je pense que de toutes faons rien ne pourra se faire avant octobre, c'est  dire   aprs les lections qui auront lieu en Allemagne. D'ici l, Merkel restera ancrer sur ses positions et bloquera toutes tentatives de relances par d'autres moyens que la rigueur.  Bref, on voit l toutes les limites de l'Europe.
> 
> Un truc qui m'a surpris ce matin en coutant RTL (pourtant une radio de droite), c'est qu'un micro trottoir, effectu  Toulouse -je crois, montrait que les gens tais globalement du de la politique de Hollande, mais au final ne regrettaient pas leur choix, et referaient le mme car ils ne pensaient pas qu'un autre gouvernement (sous-entendu de droite) ferait mieux. Le rsum de leurs discours est : "Vot pour qui d'autres ? Aucun n'est capable de faire mieux !"
> 
> C'est inquitant cet tat d'esprit, non ?


C'tait exactement un des reproches que je faisais  Sarko. Et voir la mme mthode utilise par le PS me fait craindre que ce soit une approche maintenant inscrite dans les gnes de nos politiciens.

----------


## Invit

> Un truc qui m'a surpris ce matin en coutant RTL (pourtant une radio de droite), c'est qu'un micro trottoir, effectu  Toulouse -je crois, montrait que les gens tais globalement du de la politique de Hollande, mais au final ne regrettaient pas leur choix, et referaient le mme car ils ne pensaient pas qu'un autre gouvernement (sous-entendu de droite) ferait mieux.


C'est un phnomne assez classique dans les enqutes d'opinion. A toutes les questions de type "et si c'tait  refaire...", il y a un fort biais en faveur du oui. En gros, dans une interview ou un sondage, les gens ont tendance  justifier leurs dcisions passes, plutt qu' les critiquer. En gnral, on vite de poser des questions de ce type, qui peuvent amener les interviews  se djuger, parce qu'on n'a pas de rponses neutres (ce qui est le but de l'enqute d'opinion,  la base)

A mon avis, le micro-trottoir, qui met l'interview en position de "leader d'opinion", accentue le biais : on ne va pas reconnaitre devant tout le monde qu'on s'est fait avoir...


Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu vois, tu te comportes exactement comme ceux que soi-disant tu dnonces..
> 
> C'est a qui est en train de plomber vos posiitons et votre soutien dans la population..


Parce que les "antis" eux, sont de gens parfaits et leurs propos sont pleins de sagesse ?  :8-): 




> Si on trouve un truc bien de Sarko, on est de droite, voire d'extrme droite.


Non, c'est qu'on n'a pas bien vu ce qui se cachait derrire le masque.  ::mouarf:: 
Srieusement, j'ai du mal  trouver une seule bonne mesure de Sarko pendant tout son quinquennat.  ::aie::  Mais, je suis sr qu'on doit pouvoir en trouver...  Si, si.




> Mais bon, c'tait couru.. a avait commenc par les ballons d'essais sur la dpnalisation du cannabis.. et la semaine de 4 jours 1/2...
> 
> Bref que des sujets essentiels...


Je pense que ce sont des sujets importants. Peut-tre pas essentiels, mais importants. Que le gouvernement traitent de ces sujets maintenant ou plus tard dans le quinquennat ne me gne pas. Qu'il en fasse ces thmes principaux, c'est plus gnant. Toutefois, je me demande  quel point, la mise en avant de ce projet de loi (facilement explosif) n'est pas non plus du  l'UMP, qui a vu dans ce projet, l'occasion de faire oublier leurs divisions et leur catastrophique lection interne. Ensuite, le gouvernement est entr dans leur jeu, le mouvement "anti" a t phagocyt par les extrmistes qui n'attendaient que a, et on en arrive  un merdier sans nom !  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Et je suis admiratif de la patience dont font preuve les militants de gauche...


Je frquente quelques militants PS qui m'expliquent depuis quelques mois que le PS et le gouvernement, c'est pas la mme chose.

@Jon Shannow : Toulouse et la rgion sont pas mal PS. La ville tait exceptionnellement  droite (avec les centristes en position de force), mais tout le reste du dpartement est acquis au PS (dputs, villes, etc...), avec quelques grosses pointures (Catherine Lemorton prsidente de la commission des affaires sociales, Grard Bapt dput qui s'occupe des affaires de sant et qui avait lanc l'affaire du Mediator) PS.

----------


## Invit

> Je frquente quelques militants PS qui m'expliquent depuis quelques mois que le PS et le gouvernement, c'est pas la mme chose.


Donc, le PS n'est pas  gauche (je l'ai entendu, a), et le gouvernement n'est pas le PS. Ca fait un peu "parole de cocu", a, non? 

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Les manifs de gauche ont les "autonomes", celles de droite le GUD.


Je tiens juste  porter  votre attention que, si effectivement, chaque ct a ses extrmes, la comparaison s'arrte l. On ne peut pas comparer, par exemple, le dmantlement d'un distributeur de billet (activit prfre des autonomes) et la passage  tabac d'un couple homosexuel ou de quelqu'un qui affiche un peu trop ses convictions religieuses. D'une faon gnrale, l'extrme gauche lutte contre un systme, alors que l'extrme droite dcharge sa colre sur des individus. Et a n'a rien, mais alors rien  voir.

Je tenais  prciser a, parce que j'ai pass le week-end avec des gens qui ne cessaient de comparer Mlanchon et Marine. Je n'aime pas spcialement Mlanchon, mais cette comparaison dfie la raison, et je pense qu'il est important de la combattre.

----------


## GPPro

> Je tiens juste  porter  votre attention que, si effectivement, chaque ct a ses extrmes, la comparaison s'arrte l. On ne peut pas comparer, par exemple, le dmantlement d'un distributeur de billet (activit prfre des autonomes) et la passage  tabac d'un couple homosexuel ou de quelqu'un qui affiche un peu trop ses convictions religieuses. D'une faon gnrale, l'extrme gauche lutte contre un systme, alors que l'extrme droite dcharge sa colre sur des individus. Et a n'a rien, mais alors rien  voir.
> 
> Je tenais  prciser a, parce que j'ai pass le week-end avec des gens qui ne cessaient de comparer Mlanchon et Marine. Je n'aime pas spcialement Mlanchon, mais cette comparaison dfie la raison, et je pense qu'il est important de la combattre.


Errf, a fait trop longtemps que nous n'avons pas pendu de patron alors ...

Le communiste sanguinaire.

----------


## r0d

> Donc, le PS n'est pas  gauche (je l'ai entendu, a)


Le PS n'est pas  gauche en ce qui concerne l'conomie, c'est un fait, il est mme plus  droite que l'UMP sur certains points, comme l'ANI par exemple.

----------


## souviron34

> Encore une fois merci de de ne pas m'associer au gouvernement en place.


Bah c'tait pas par rapport au  gouvernement, mais aux "bien-pensants de gauche"  ::aie:: 





> De plus t'es vraiment gonfl dans ton argumentaire, parce que le contenu de mes exemples est *purement factuel*. Franois l'a d'ailleurs reconnu et mis en avant les travers des manifs de gauche pour contre balancer, au lieu d'utiliser une rhtorique  la mords-moi-le-noeud.
> 
> Dsol de te dcevoir, mais oui, il y a des fachos, des homophobes, des cathos intgristes, etc. dans ces manifs.





> Parce que les "antis" eux, sont de gens parfaits et leurs propos sont pleins de sagesse ?


De mme que dans les manifs contre le CPE, la rfome des retraites, ou contre les G8 ou G20  Davos ou ailleurs, dans les "indigns", dans les dfils syndicaux, etc.., il y a toujours des groupuscules extrmes, violents, qui foutent la m.rde..

Est-ce une raison pour caricaturer l'ensemble, dnaturer leurs propos, et les ostraciser en les traitant de tous les noms ??

Que je sache, de mmoire, je n'ai jamais entendu la droite "normale" traiter les manifestants contre le CPE ou contre la rforme des retraites de "crypto-communistes" ou de n'importe quel nom similaire  fasciste...

A chaque fois on fait bien la distinction entre les groupuscules et la majorit.. Pourquoi dans ce cas-ci il faudrait faire diffremment ??

Ah.. Parce que ce sont des gens de droite..  ::roll:: 

Honntement, je hais l'intolrance, qu'elle vienne de droite ou de gauche, d'extrme-droite comme d'extrme gauche..

Et je trouve que le discours - en tous cas du gouvernement, du PS officiel, et d'un certain nombre de mdias - a t rellement intolrant et violemment sectaire sur ce sujet... (_a a commenc quasiment avec NVB il y a 3 ou 4 mois, tout au dbut_)

Mais a ne m'tonne gure, comme j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire, pour tre plong dans le milieu depuis ma naissance...





> C'est inquitant cet tat d'esprit, non ?


Tout  fait...

C'est ce que je disais plus haut sur le fait qu'on ne voyait pas de vrais "politiques" en ce moment...

Et ce que je disais encore plus haut, en m'tant fait plus ou moins tap par toi et _GPPro_, sur le fait que FH ne me semblait pas un Chef d'Etat.... o vous m'aviez moqu par rapport  "_ce qu'tait un leader_" selon moi...

Visiblement j'avais pas tout faux  ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc, le PS n'est pas  gauche (je l'ai entendu, a), et le gouvernement n'est pas le PS. Ca fait un peu "parole de cocu", a, non? 
> 
> Francois


Le PS n'est pas la gauche, c'est vident. La gauche c'est vaste. Comme l'UMP n'est pas la droite. 
Par contre dire que le gouvernement c'est pas le PS, c'est trs mesquin ! Dsol, mais Hollande a t lu avec l'tiquette PS et son gouvernement est trs tiquet PS. Donc, oui, le gouvernement c'est le PS. Dire le contraire est aussi minable que les lus UMP qui se prsentaient aux rgionales ou aux lgislatives sans mettre UMP sur leurs affiches de peur de perdre des lecteurs.  ::roll::

----------


## GPPro

> Le PS n'est pas  gauche en ce qui concerne l'conomie, c'est un fait, il est mme plus  droite que l'UMP sur certains points, comme l'ANI par exemple.


En fait ils ne sont pas plus  droite, ils ont les mmes ides (aprs tout ils ont eu les mmes profs). Mais comme ils ont  coeur de montrer qu'ils ont les mmes ides, ils ont tendance  en faire plus (et ce n'est pas nouveau, voir les privatisations par exemple, et ce qui a rendu possible certaines privatisations de la droite - les autoroutes).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Que je sache, de mmoire, je n'ai jamais entendu la droite "normale" traiter les manifestants contre le CPE ou contre la rforme des retraites de "crypt-communistes" ou de n'importe quel nom similaire  fasciste...


C'est que tu as la mmoire courte, mais je suis dans l'ensemble d'accord avec toi. Je suis pour le dialogue. Mais, le fait que les mdias ne relaient QUE les propos extrmistes (c'est plus vendeur), et une cloche  moiti dingue comme Brigitte Barjot a n'aide pas non plus. Et les arguments des dputs de droite, n'ont pas aid non plus (d'abord on mlange avec la polygamie et l'inceste, puis on parle d'assassiner les enfants). Franchement, tu trouves que ce sont des arguments intelligents ? 




> Et ce que je disais encore plus haut, en m'tant fait plus ou moins tap par toi et GPPro, sur le fait que FH ne me semblait pas un Chef d'Etat.... o vous m'aviez moqu par apport  "_ce qu'tait un leader_" selon moi...
> 
> Visiblement j'avais pas tout faux


Ce que je pense, et je le maintiens, c'est que Hollande n'a rien a envi  Sarko comme Prsident. C'est tout. Je ne le trouve pas mieux, mais pas moins bien. J'avoue avoir espr mieux, mais au final, s'il est effectivement diffrent, il n'est pas mieux. D'un autre cot, je n'en vois pas qui ai vraiment la "classe mondiale" dans notre sphre politique du moment.  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> Et ce que je disais encore plus haut, en m'tant fait plus ou moins tap par toi et _GPPro_, sur le fait que FH ne me semblait pas un Chef d'Etat.... o vous m'aviez moqu par rapport  "_ce qu'tait un leader_" selon moi...
> 
> Visiblement j'avais pas tout faux


Dsol mais je veux bien que tu cites mes propos l... Parce que a m'tonnerait que j'ai pris sa dfense. Donc soit tu cites soit tu dites, mais ne prends pas tes fantasmes pour des ralits stp...

----------


## GPPro

> Ce que je pense, et je le maintiens, c'est que Hollande n'a rien a envi  Sarko comme Prsident. C'est tout. Je ne le trouve pas mieux, mais pas moins bien. J'avoue avoir espr mieux, mais au final, s'il est effectivement diffrent, il n'est pas mieux. D'un autre cot, je n'en vois pas qui ai vraiment la "classe mondiale" dans notre sphre politique du moment.


De toute faon vue la situation actuelle, personne ne peut faire bien, n'en dplaise  ceux qui ont oubli qu'ils avaient encore le pouvoir il y a moins d'un an.

----------


## Invit

> D'une faon gnrale, l'extrme gauche lutte contre un systme, alors que l'extrme droite dcharge sa colre sur des individus. Et a n'a rien, mais alors rien  voir.


... c'est comme les chasseurs, alors? 

Srieusement, l'extrme gauche comme l'extrme droite luttent contre un systme, au nom de valeurs qui s'incarnent en des personnes. Il y a des violences, des meurtres aussi, des deux cts, mais heureusement la plupart du temps, on s'arrte au symbole (et  des actions rituelles comme casser du CRS ou bruler des voitures). 

Donc oui, on doit trouver trs graves les saluts nazis des bas du front du GUD, mais il n'y a pas non plus de raison de tolrer les scooters bruls en marge des manifs (par exemple en 2007 pour fter  la Rpu l'lection de Sarko), ou d'excuser les cassages de vitrines et pillage au nom de la "colre lgitime" de la classe ouvrire, mais de trouver inexcusables les insultes racistes des autres. 

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, il est tout aussi ridicule de rduire au GUD le mariage homo que de faire de Mlenchon un partisan d'Action Directe. 




> Je tenais  prciser a, parce que j'ai pass le week-end avec des gens qui ne cessaient de comparer Mlanchon et Marine. Je n'aime pas spcialement Mlanchon, mais cette comparaison dfie la raison, et je pense qu'il est important de la combattre.


Je crois que tu as tort, Rod. On ne peut peut tre pas le placer sur le mme plan idologique, on peut avoir des prfrences, mais il FAUT les considrer ensemble, et donc les comparer, si on se place d'un point de vue politique. On ne peut pas comprendre Mlenchon sans comprendre Marine, et inversement. 

Mlenchon, quand il se dfinit comme l'Opposant au FN, ne fait pas autre chose, d'ailleurs.




> Le PS n'est pas  gauche en ce qui concerne l'conomie, c'est un fait, il est mme plus  droite que l'UMP sur certains points, comme l'ANI par exemple.


J'aimerais qu'on m'explique, alors, comment les candidats PS ont eu une telle majorit aux lgislatives, et ce que font au PS, voire au gouvernement, des Aubry et des Hamon, qui m'ont quand mme l'air assez  gauche sur l'conomie. 

Parfois, j'ai l'impression que tu confonds gauche et extrme gauche. La gauche, dans sa grande majorit, est pro-capitaliste, pro-march, pro-europe (ok peut tre pas "grande" majorit sur ce point), et a un projet conomique que tu trouves de droite, pas parce qu'elle est de droite, mais parce que tu es  sa gauche (et si tu te retournes...)...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Si tu n'avais pas sorti ma phrase de son contexte son contenu ironique aurait t plus vident...


Bah, l'ironie, l'humour, l'autodrision, ce genre d'activit dcadente, on laisse a aux gauchisses! 

Pis bon, si on ne profite pas de chaque petite ouverture que les ennemis de classe nous laissent, hein?

Francois, bas du front

----------


## Invit

> J'aimerais qu'on m'explique, alors, comment les candidats PS ont eu une telle majorit aux lgislatives


Grce au systme lectoral essentiellement. Et au fait que les franais votent aux prsidentielles changent rarement d'avis un mois plus tard.

[HS] C'est normal si le site est incapable de m'amener  la dernire page de ce topic ? Mme aprs une rponse il me ramne au dbut.
[/HS]

----------


## Invit

> Grce au systme lectoral essentiellement. Et au fait que les franais votent aux prsidentielles changent rarement d'avis un mois plus tard.


Ils avaient la possibilit de voter verts, ou front de gauche (aux deux lections d'ailleurs), mais ne l'ont pas fait. Ils avaient aussi la possibilit de choisir pour la primaire de cette prsidentielle imperdable un candidat (ou une candidate) un peu plus  gauche (Aubry ou Hamon, en clair). 

Au premier tour de la prsidentielle, il y avait peut tre du syndrome Jospin  l'oeuvre, mais aux lgislatives, et  la primaire? 

Donc, voici des gens qui ont vot Hollande  la primaire, puis Hollande aux lections, puis PS aux lgislatives,  mais qui un an plus tard se lancent dans de longues disgressions pour expliquer que le PS n'est pas le gouvernement, et que le PS n'est pas la gauche, et que eux ils taient contre, mais qu'ils ont pas eu le choix, ma bonne dame. 

L'erreur, c'tait de voter Hollande, comme cinq ans plus tt, l'erreur c'tait Sgolne, comme cinq ans plus tt l'erreur c'tait Jospin. J'ai quand mme l'impression que le problme est dans l'interface isoloir-urne... non?

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Ils avaient la possibilit de voter verts, ou front de gauche (aux deux lections d'ailleurs), mais ne l'ont pas fait. Ils avaient aussi la possibilit de choisir pour la primaire de cette prsidentielle imperdable un candidat (ou une candidate) un peu plus  gauche (Aubry ou Hamon, en clair). 
> 
> Au premier tour de la prsidentielle, il y avait peut tre du syndrome Jospin  l'oeuvre, mais aux lgislatives, et  la primaire? 
> 
> Donc, voici des gens qui ont vot Hollande  la primaire, puis Hollande aux lections, puis PS aux lgislatives,  mais qui un an plus tard se lancent dans de longues disgressions pour expliquer que le PS n'est pas le gouvernement, et que le PS n'est pas la gauche, et que eux ils taient contre, mais qu'ils ont pas eu le choix, ma bonne dame. 
> 
> L'erreur, c'tait de voter Hollande, comme cinq ans plus tt, l'erreur c'tait Sgolne, comme cinq ans plus tt l'erreur c'tait Jospin. J'ai quand mme l'impression que le problme est dans l'interface isoloir-urne... non?
> 
> Francois


[MY LIFE]
Pour ce qui est d'un reprsentant de : "le PS n'est pas la gauche", je tiens  prciser que a fait un certain nombre d'annes que je ne vote plus pour ce parti  un premier tour, pour tre exact je dirais... Est-ce que j'ai dj vot pour eux  un premier tour en fait ??? (je vote depuis 92)
[/MY LIFE]

Edit : ta premire proposition ressemble  une insulte quand mme ...  ::dehors::

----------


## ManusDei

> Par contre dire que le gouvernement c'est pas le PS, c'est trs mesquin ! Dsol, mais Hollande a t lu avec l'tiquette PS et son gouvernement est trs tiquet PS. Donc, oui, le gouvernement c'est le PS.


Je te rapporte juste ce que quelques militants PS m'ont dit (en rponse  des remarques gnantes de ma part).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils avaient la possibilit de voter verts, ou front de gauche (aux deux lections d'ailleurs), mais ne l'ont pas fait. Ils avaient aussi la possibilit de choisir pour la primaire de cette prsidentielle imperdable un candidat (ou une candidate) un peu plus  gauche (Aubry ou Hamon, en clair). 
> 
> Au premier tour de la prsidentielle, il y avait peut tre du syndrome Jospin  l'oeuvre, mais aux lgislatives, et  la primaire?


A la primaire aussi, je pense que le syndrome Jospin a jou en faveur de Hollande (qui paraissait plus rassembleur qu'un Hamon - relativement inconnu  l'poque - ou une Aubry qui trane tellement de casseroles que a fait du bruit).
Par contre aux lgislatives, c'est clair qu'on aurait pu voir le FDG ou les Verts faire un bon score...




> Donc, voici des gens qui ont vot Hollande  la primaire, puis Hollande aux lections, puis PS aux lgislatives,  mais qui un an plus tard se lancent dans de longues disgressions pour expliquer que le PS n'est pas le gouvernement, et que le PS n'est pas la gauche, et que eux ils taient contre, mais qu'ils ont pas eu le choix, ma bonne dame.


Je me rpte mais le PS N'EST PAS LA GAUCHE. C'est un parti de la gauche (enfin c'est ce qu'il prtend) mais il n'est pas la gauche  lui tout seul. Comme l'UMP n'est pas la droite !





> L'erreur, c'tait de voter Hollande, comme cinq ans plus tt, l'erreur c'tait Sgolne, comme cinq ans plus tt l'erreur c'tait Jospin. J'ai quand mme l'impression que le problme est dans l'interface isoloir-urne... non?


Dsol de ne pas tre d'accord. Pour Jospin, l'erreur c'tait de ne pas avoir vot pour. Pour Sgo, le problme c'tait de l'avoir hisse  cette place (belle propagande des mdias de droite, d'ailleurs  ::ccool:: ). Pour Hollande, le problme tait simple : "Tout sauf Sarko". Alors, bon, Hollande ou un autre a  ne pouvait pas changer grand chose.

----------


## dragonno

*Par Jon :*



> Hhh ! Toi, t'es un mec ! Quand on parle d'homosexualit, tu vois (et tu grimaces) en pensant  deux hommes. Mais, jamais  2 femmes (a, a te choques moins j'imagine).


Non, non, pas du tout, les deux cas sont pareils pour moi, parce que je pense au regard de l'enfant sur eux d'abord et le mien ensuite.

Concernant ce que tu as fait remarqu sur le vote  Toulkouse, a s'explique du fait que Toulouse est majoritairement socialiste et que mme si Hollande les a du, ils se pendraient plutt que de voter une personne de droite fut-elle super bonne en politique, de toutes faon ils ferment oeils et oreilles , et tournent leur talons, ds qu'ils entendent le mot "droite".

Par contre Gppro, la droite ne fait pas forcment pareil  tous les coups, la preuve c'est que sous Sarkozy ils ont recruts des politiciens de gauche, qui ont d'ailleurs t traits de vendus par le PS.



> De toute faon vue la situation actuelle, personne ne peut faire bien, n'en dplaise  ceux qui ont oubli qu'ils avaient encore le pouvoir il y a moins d'un an.


Il y a des gens qu'on a pas essay au pouvoir encore.

Tu as bien fait de noter a Souvron, qui montre ben la diffrence d'attitude envers "l'autre", celui-ci tant LE parti adverse :



> Que je sache, de mmoire, je n'ai jamais entendu la droite "normale" traiter les manifestants contre le CPE ou contre la rforme des retraites de "crypto-communistes" ou de n'importe quel nom similaire  fasciste...


 Je prcise ici, contrairement au PS qui lui, vit les opposants en fasho et ractionnaires, et homophobes.
En fait ils utilisent le terme homophobe juste pour salir "l'autre" et le dvaloriser, montrer que ce sont eux qui sont les gentils.

Ah je viens de voir que Manus De a expliqu le pourquoi du comment du vote de socialiste de Toulouse, ma rponse fait presque double-emploi mais tant pis.

Je trouve qu'on montre Frigide Barjot trop comme une fofolle, par ses adversaires et quelques journalistes, et mme ici par certains, oui je sais elle a tendu la perche avec son pseudo, mais en pratique elle parle et agit avec mesure et pas du tout comme une fofolle.
C'est elle qui a fait virer les groupuscules qui ne lui semblaient pas tre l pour la paix dans sa dernire manif,  cause des accusations qu'elle a subit d  leur prsence dans la premire manif.
Elle rpond trs bien et en djouant les piges des questions tordues quand elle est questionne par des journalistes  la botte du PS.

*Par Jon :*



> Le PS n'est pas la gauche, c'est vident. La gauche c'est vaste. Comme l'UMP n'est pas la droite.


Il n'a pas t dit que la gauche n'est pas le ps mais que la gauche n'est pas le gouvernement, c'est tout autre chose.
La personne voulait excuser le PS en sous-entendant que mme si c'est le PS qui est arriv au pouvoir, le gouvernement n'est pas le gouvernement du PS mais de tous les Franais.

EDIT :

*Par Jon :*



> ou une Aubry qui trane tellement de casseroles que a fait du bruit


Lol  ::ccool::

----------


## r0d

> Srieusement, l'extrme gauche comme l'extrme droite luttent contre un systme, au nom de valeurs qui s'incarnent en des personnes.


En effet, et en un sens c'est normal: c'est ce qu'on peut attendre de partis loign du noyau institutionnel.




> Il y a des violences, des meurtres aussi, des deux cts


Il y a bien longtemps que la gauche radicale n'a plus fait de mal  qui que ce soit.




> Donc oui, on doit trouver trs graves les saluts nazis des bas du front du GUD, mais il n'y a pas non plus de raison de tolrer les scooters bruls en marge des manifs


Voil, c'est sur ce type de points qu'il y a une profonde diffrence entre la gauche et la droite. Contrairement  toi, et la droite en gnral,  gauche nous ne mettons pas sur le mme plan le matriel et l'individu. Non, brler un scooter et "casser du pd" ce n'est pas la mme chose. Mme si je trouve dbile, inutile et contre-productif de brler des scooter ou des voitures, nous ne sommes pas dans le mme ordre de grandeur ni la mme nature du problme.




> Je crois que tu as tort, Rod. On ne peut peut tre pas le placer sur le mme plan idologique, on peut avoir des prfrences, mais il FAUT les considrer ensemble, et donc les comparer, si on se place d'un point de vue politique. On ne peut pas comprendre Mlenchon sans comprendre Marine, et inversement. 
> 
> Mlenchon, quand il se dfinit comme l'Opposant au FN, ne fait pas autre chose, d'ailleurs.


Je ne vois pas en quoi comprendre l'un permet de comprendre l'autre. Il y a certes quelques points communs, notamment une dnonciation des travers du systme. Mais
1. il y a tout de mme infiniment plus de points communs entre l'UMP et le FN, ou mme le modem et le FN, que le FdG et le FN. Pourquoi donc on s'acharne  comparer ces deux derniers?
2. les seuls points communs entre le FN et FdG sont les caractristiques inhrentes au fait d'tre un parti radical.
3. et c'est le point le plus important: si les deux partis sont d'accord sur certains symptmes, le traitement prconis est vraiment oppos.

Or, le problme c'est que visiblement la caricature porte par les mdias franais porte  penser que la diffrence entre ces deux formations n'est que dans la forme et qu'il y a une sorte de jeu, de l'ordre de la mascarade, entre ces deux partis mais qu'au fond c'est la mme chose. Alors qu'en ralit c'est l'inverse: dans la forme, il y a effectivement quelques similitudes, mais le fond est radicalement diffrent.

Et d'un autre ct, on nous prsente le PS et l'UMP comme deux alternatives diffrentes, alors que l, pour le coup, dans le fond c'est  peu prs la mme chose,  quelques considrations morales prs.




> Parfois, j'ai l'impression que tu confonds gauche et extrme gauche. La gauche, dans sa grande majorit, est pro-capitaliste, pro-march, pro-europe (ok peut tre pas "grande" majorit sur ce point), et a un projet conomique que tu trouves de droite, pas parce qu'elle est de droite, mais parce que tu es  sa gauche (et si tu te retournes...)...


Il y a du vrai dans ce que tu dis, et a mrite un claircissement.
Pour moi la gauche c'est le socialisme, tel qu'il a t thoris par ses fondateurs. Les deux grands courants de la gauche, difficilement conciliable par ailleurs (ce clivage est omniprsent dans l'histoire du socialisme, et  vu son apoge, en France, en 1920 au congrs de Tours), sont les rvolutionnaires et les rformistes. Les rvolutionnaires ont eu leur heure de gloire (le PCF d'avant et aprs guerre), lors par exemple du CNR, o ils taient suffisamment forts pour que politiquement on ne puisse pas compter sans eux. Les 30 glorieuses ont vu la gauche rvolutionnaire dcliner progressivement, pour plusieurs raisons, et la gauche rformiste est mont en puissance, alors sous le drapeau de la SFIO. De Jaurs  Blum, la SFIO tait le reprsentant de la gauche rformiste franaise.

Voil, pour moi la SFIO, de 1920  1969, de Jaures (aile gauche de la SFIO)  Blum (aile droite), c'est la gauche rformiste. Et cette gauche refusait le capitalisme. Pour moi, une gauche capitaliste est un oxymore, pis, c'est une arnaque intellectuelle. D'ailleurs, il subsiste une aile gauche au PS qui est vraiment de gauche (Filoche, Lieneman...), mais qui est trs minoritaire. J'en souponne certains, d'ailleurs, de tenter de vieilles mthodes trotskistes d'entrisme et d'infiltration, mais bon, c'est une autre histoire.

Donc voil, pour moi, et selon les critres que je viens d'expliquer, l'UMP est un partie de droite extrme, et le PS, depuis 1982 disons, est un parti centriste, qui accepte le capitalisme et le libralisme conomique et se contente d'en limiter les effets ngatifs.

Je suis bien conscient que cette vision n'est pas la vision mdiatique actuelle, mais c'est une vision historique. Et cette faon de voir les choses est autrement plus raliste que celle des mdias qui se contentent de diviser l'chiquier politique selon le nombre de votes (en gros, on en met 50%  droite, 50%  gauche), car a n'a pas de sens politique au sens noble (comment on dirige un pays), mais a n'a de sens que d'un point de vue de politique tacticienne (comment on prend le pouvoir). De plus, si on replace les partis dans leur contexte historique comme je viens de le faire, alors on se rend compte que la division droite/gauche n'est plus valide. Le FN actuel n'est pas un parti d'extrme droite selon l'chelle droite/gauche, car sur certains aspects importants il est plus  gauche que le PS. Certains modles en 2 dimensions existent dj, d'ailleurs.

----------


## GPPro

> Le FN actuel n'est pas un parti d'extrme droite selon l'chelle droite/gauche, car sur certains aspects importants il est plus  gauche que le PS. Certains modles en 2 dimensions existent dj, d'ailleurs.


Aprs faut se mfier des discours, parce que papa, celui de Marine hein, pas le mien !, il n'a pas vraiment d'ide plus  gauche que le PS. Le cot "nous aussi on lutte pour les ouvriers" c'est TRES nouveau au FN.

----------


## pmithrandir

@fcharton.
Pour la possibilit de voter pour les vert, ou Mlenchon aux lgislatives, tu fais preuve d'une mauvaise foi inoue.

Combien de politiciens en dehors des partis principaux (ou de leurs dissidents) ont russi a se faire lire sans appui de l'un de ces partis.

Prenons large, sur les 25 dernires annes, donc depuis que notre systme dlection est celui que nous connaissons actuellement.

10 ? 20 ?

Le systme est fait pour que seuls les personnes qui l'approuve puisse merger. A terme, il est fait pour que seuls deux partis gouvernent, voir existe. Il peut y avoir des mouvance en leur seing, mais on ne va pas vers une diversit.

Donc, non, dans l'tat actuel, il est inutile d'aller voter si l'on ne veut aps soutenir un des candidats principaux.
Seul le FN est parfois en position de changer quelque chose, mais en gnral, les deux autres se dbrouillent pour lcarter. (tout sauf les fachistes).

----------


## Invit

> Ils avaient la possibilit de voter verts, ou front de gauche


Je pense que beaucoup d'lecteurs du Front de Gauche ont t trs dus de voir Mlenchon largement battu par Le Pen  la prsidentielle (mme s'il triple le score du PC par rapport  la prcdente prsidentielle).

Ensuite le problme avec les petits partis  gauche du PS, c'est qu'en gros ils ne peuvent gagner que si le PS les y autorise et ne prsentent pas de candidats face  eux (ou se dsistent au second tour).

Enfin, la peur du 21 avril est encore prsente, mais au niveau des circonscription. Et les 20% de Le Pen ont renforc cela.

----------


## souviron34

> Voil, c'est sur ce type de points qu'il y a une profonde diffrence entre la gauche et la droite. Contrairement  toi, et la droite en gnral,  gauche nous ne mettons pas sur le mme plan le matriel et l'individu. Non, brler un scooter et "casser du pd" ce n'est pas la mme chose. Mme si je trouve dbile, inutile et contre-productif de brler des scooter ou des voitures, nous ne sommes pas dans le mme ordre de grandeur ni la mme nature du problme.


Oui et non..

Parce que justement, c'est pas aussi clair...

 droite on casse du "pd",  gauche on casse du "patron"brler un scooter ou une voiture ne touche pas les riches, mais le propre milieu dont sont issus ces gens, tout en ne changeant rien et ne touchant pas les richesle fait d'avoir nglig cette partie "matrielle" a fait considrer la scurit (_ou le respect, d'ailleurs_) comme une valeur de droite dans les annes 90, ce qui a conduit  la dconfiture de Jospin l'inverse l'accs  cette partie matrielle est justement ce qu'a toujours demand la gauche : plus de social, un salaire minimum, etc, qui a vu son apoge avec les 30 Glorieuses, o justement la partie matrielle est devenue essentielle pour la frange gauche (_ l'poque la frange droite l'avait, en majorit_)

Ce qui fait qu''aujourd'hui, les "classes populaires" sont devenues majoritairement des "classes moyennes".. Et tout ceci est bien d au matriel...

Tous les discours sur les salaires, le pouvoir d'achat, etc  c'est bien bas sur la possibilit d'acqurir du matriel..

Alors il y a une extrme-droite thorique comme il y a une extrme-gauche thorique..  Chacune a sa violence (l_a Rvolution Proltarienne et les confiscations de biens qui vont avec, et l'ostracisme/relgation/brimades/ voire plus de l'extrme-droite_).

Maintenant, en dehors des extrmes, la seule diffrence de fond entre la gauche et la droite - relle - est sur la proprit des moyens de production (_d'o d'ailleurs la tentaive de Montebourg par rapport  florange_).

Sauf que, avec un discours populiste et dmagogique, les partis de gauche modre ont ajout  ceci la proprit tout court (_comme pour Depardieu, Bettencourt, etc._).. Ce qui rejoint la base lniniste des koulaks des annes 20... 

Mais a comme consquence d'enfoncer encore davantage dans les ttes la notion du matriel, en favorisant des comparaisons et des chelles..

Je ne crois donc pas quil y ait une vraie diffrence de fond... (_aujourd'hui_)






> Il y a du vrai dans ce que tu dis, et a mrite un claircissement.
> Pour moi la gauche c'est le socialisme, tel qu'il a t thoris par ses fondateurs. Les deux grands courants de la gauche, difficilement conciliable par ailleurs (ce clivage est omniprsent dans l'histoire du socialisme, et  vu son apoge, en France, en 1920 au congrs de Tours), sont les rvolutionnaires et les rformistes. Les rvolutionnaires ont eu leur heure de gloire (le PCF d'avant et aprs guerre), lors par exemple du CNR, o ils taient suffisamment forts pour que politiquement on ne puisse pas compter sans eux.


Il y a aussi le clivage CGT/CFDT/FO...




> Les 30 glorieuses ont vu la gauche rvolutionnaire dcliner progressivement, pour plusieurs raisons, et la gauche rformiste est mont en puissance, alors sous le drapeau de la SFIO


Voir plus haut. Je pense que justement les 30 Glorieuses, avec leur apport matriel  la classe populaire, sont la racine de cette volution..

On verra l'volution en Chine, mais je pense que a prendra le mme chemin.. 





> Voil, pour moi la SFIO, de 1920  1969, de Jaures (aile gauche de la SFIO)  Blum (aile droite), c'est la gauche rformiste. Et cette gauche refusait le capitalisme.


Euh non, pas vraiment...

Mme toute l'extrme-gauche, de Rocard, alors au PSU, aux partis comme LO et LCR, prnaient la "participation", c'est  dire simplement du "capitalisme ouvrier"... (_voir "Les Lip"_)





> J'en souponne certains, d'ailleurs, de tenter de vieilles mthodes trotskistes d'entrisme et d'infiltration, mais bon, c'est une autre histoire.


Peut-tre, mais regarde, l aussi Rocard qui l'a fait n'a pas plus russi...





> Donc voil, pour moi, et selon les critres que je viens d'expliquer, l'UMP est un partie de droite extrme,


Euh... L franchement ok ta manire de voir me dpasse...

Je ne vois nulle part de prvisions de pogroms, de prviisions d'esclavage et d'ouvriers enchans, .....





> et le PS, depuis 1982 disons, est un parti centriste, qui accepte le capitalisme et le libralisme conomique et se contente d'en limiter les effets ngatifs.


D'une part a remonte  avant 1982 : c'est 1978, et le Congrs (_d'Epinay ??_) dans lequel Miterrand a tabli une stratgie pour craser le PCF, en refusant le Programme Commun,..

D'autre part, comme mentionn plus haut, la population en gnral a volu dans ce sens avec l'accumulation de biens matriels ds aux 30 Glorieuses..





> Je suis bien conscient que cette vision n'est pas la vision mdiatique actuelle, mais c'est une vision historique.


ahemmm..





> Et cette faon de voir les choses est autrement plus raliste que celle des mdias qui se contentent de diviser l'chiquier politique selon le nombre de votes (en gros, on en met 50%  droite, 50%  gauche), car a n'a pas de sens politique au sens noble (comment on dirige un pays), mais a n'a de sens que d'un point de vue de politique tacticienne (comment on prend le pouvoir).


Oui et non..

Car justement cela correspond  2 manires de grer un pays, en dehors d'une dictature..

On le voit ici, aux US , en Angleterre, en Allemagne...

Entre Dmocrates et Rpublicains, entre Travaillistes et Conservateurs, entre PS et UMP, entre CDU et SPD.. 

En gros il y a vraiment un fond de politique au sens noble du terme : dans un cas on veut dsengager l'Etat au max, et chacun pour soi, dans l'autre on veut au contraire l'engager et faire du social autant que faire se peut...

La diffrence "politicienne" tent dans la dmocratie, et le ballant entre "le max" de l'un et le "min" de l'autre... les lections et la prise en compte de la "minorit" (_qui en gros tourne  35/40%, donc pas vraiment ngligeable_)





> Le FN actuel n'est pas un parti d'extrme droite selon l'chelle droite/gauche, car sur certains aspects importants il est plus  gauche que le PS. Certains modles en 2 dimensions existent dj, d'ailleurs.


Sur a je suis d'accord, et c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je ne comprend pas qu'on continue  faire comme si c'tait du temps de Hitler, ou mme de Le Pen pre...

On ne pourra jamais le combattre en se voilant la face sur sa ralit populaire, voire populiste, mais non extrmiste violente..

Et mme l, il suffit de regarder entre 1995 et aujourd'hui, il a quand mme souvent pos de bonnes questions... Avec de mauvaises rponses, soit, mais de bonnes questions touchant beaucoup de gens, et/ou de fond.. En le diabolisant et refusant de discuter des points qui apparaissent vidents  "l_a population en gnral_" on ne fait que le renforcer en renforant l'attitude (_dont parlait Jon plus haut_) que "_les uns ou les autres c'est pareil, de toutes faons ils nous coutent pas_"..





> Je pense que beaucoup d'lecteurs du Front de Gauche ont t trs dus de voir Mlenchon largement battu par Le Pen  la prsidentielle (mme s'il triple le score du PC par rapport  la prcdente prsidentielle).
> ..
> Enfin, la peur du 21 avril est encore prsente, mais au niveau des circonscription. Et les 20% de Le Pen ont renforc cela.


Oui, mais voir plus haut... Ces 20% ne sont pas ds au hasard...

Et je trouve personnellement assez absurde d'tre dans une lection  2 tours et de ne pas voter pour celui qu'on prfre au premier...

Transforrmons alors les lections en lection  1 seul tour..

----------


## ManusDei

> Je trouve qu'on montre Frigide Barjot trop comme une fofolle, par ses adversaires et quelques journalistes, et mme ici par certains, oui je sais elle a tendu la perche avec son pseudo, mais en pratique elle parle et agit avec mesure et pas du tout comme une fofolle.


Elle a commenc hystrique, mais elle s'est calm depuis Octobre (et pour les pro-mariage c'est le contraire).




> Pour moi la gauche c'est le socialisme, tel qu'il a t thoris par ses fondateurs. Les deux grands courants de la gauche, difficilement conciliable par ailleurs (ce clivage est omniprsent dans l'histoire du socialisme, et  vu son apoge, en France, en 1920 au congrs de Tours), sont les rvolutionnaires et les rformistes.


Le problme que je vois, c'est que tu veux comparer la gauche de 2013 en fonction de celle de 1920 (et d'aprs). Le monde ayant chang depuis, les repres et les bases ont chang, c'est tout simplement anachronique ce que tu fais. Et d'ailleurs ce problme n'est pas prsent uniquement  gauche, mais aussi  droite (entre les rformistes et les conservateurs).




> droite on casse du "pd",  gauche on casse du "patron"


C'tait quand la dernire fois qu'un "patron" s'est fait casser la gueule ?

----------


## GPPro

> C'tait quand la dernire fois qu'un "patron" s'est fait casser la gueule ?


Merci pour ta question, encore une fois certains ne regardent que du cot qui les intressent. Mais je ne me fais aucun soucis, il va nous sortir un exemple et gnraliser...

----------


## Invit

> @fcharton.
> Pour la possibilit de voter pour les vert, ou Mlenchon aux lgislatives, tu fais preuve d'une mauvaise foi inoue.


Excuse moi, mais je ne vois pas la mauvaise foi. Les lecteurs de droite, en 2007 et en 2012, taient coincs avec Sarkozy, mais ils pouvaient voter Bayrou (certains l'ont fait). 

Les lecteurs de gauche, en 2012, sont coincs avec Hollande, mais ils pouvaient voter Verts ou Melenchon (certains l'ont fait).

Maintenant, en 2007, ils ont majoritairement vot pour Sarkozy, et tu les aurais trouv bien hypocrites s'ils revenaient l'anne suivante en expliquant qu'en fait ils n'taient pas pour Sarko, parce qu'il tait trop  droite.

C'est exactement pareil pour Hollande en 2013, pire en fait, parce qu'il y a eu la primaire. Les lecteurs n'ont pas seulement vot pour Hollande, ils l'ont choisi.

Qui est de mauvaise foi?
Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Fcharton... Si le systme tait aussi bon que cela et autorisait vraiment e changement... je pense qu'il y aurait pas mal d'outsider prsent au parlement durant les 5 ou 6 legislatures...

je ne suis pas sur qu'ils y en ait 10, sur 3000 postes pourvus.

Dans la thorie, oui, on peut renverser le systme par un vote, mais dans la pratique, cela voudrait dire que tout le monde puisse se concerter pour dcider ensemble d'un candidat, et ensuite passer au vote en oubliant le vote utile.
Autant dire, ce n'est pas l'ide du mode de scrutin actuel.

La seule fois ou l'assemble a t lue a la proportionnelle, les partis principaux ont eu bien moins de sige. Comme quoi le mode de scrutin a une importance non ngligeable.

----------


## david06600

> droite on casse du "pd",  gauche on casse du "patron"brler un scooter ou une voiture ne touche pas les riches, mais le propre milieu dont sont issus ces gens, tout en ne changeant rien et ne touchant pas les richesle fait d'avoir nglig cette partie "matrielle" a fait considrer la scurit (_ou le respect, d'ailleurs_) comme une valeur de droite dans les annes 90, ce qui a conduit  la dconfiture de Jospin l'inverse l'accs  cette partie matrielle est justement ce qu'a toujours demand la gauche : plus de social, un salaire minimum, etc, qui a vu son apoge avec les 30 Glorieuses, o justement la partie matrielle est devenue essentielle pour la frange gauche (_ l'poque la frange droite l'avait, en majorit_)


A droite on casse du "pd", ah bon...  Et on fait a tout les jours ?  Quelle plage horaire ?  Faut s'inscrire quelque part ?
La violence fait partie de certains individus  gauche ou  droite c'est la mme chose.  Prendre ceux qui brulent des scooter des voitures ou autres pour des rvolutionnaires, ou des gens de gauches me fait bien rire.





> Je ne vois nulle part de prvisions de pogroms, de prviisions d'esclavage et d'ouvriers enchans, .....


Et au FN a fait partie de son programme ?



> Et mme l, il suffit de regarder entre 1995 et aujourd'hui, il a quand mme souvent pos de bonnes questions... Avec de mauvaises rponses, soit, mais de bonnes questions touchant beaucoup de gens, et/ou de fond..


Des rponses qui ne te conviennent pas, mais qui conviennent  d'autres...  Donc pourquoi dire de mauvaises rponses ?  Est-ce que le PS  apporter de bonnes rponses ?  Est-ce que l'UMP  apporter de bonnes rponses ?  Peut tre qu'avec le FN a aurait pu tre pire et qu'on serait tous en train de crever la dalle ?  Je vois pas ce qui peut tre pire que la politique qu'on suit depuis plusieurs dcennies ?  Si vous avez envi de me rpondre, merci de le me rpondre avec des exemples concrets.
[/QUOTE]

----------


## Jon Shannow

Entirement d'accord avec pmithrandir, le mode de scrutin est tellement pernicieux que le choix n'appartient pas aux votants mais aux lus.

Et c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi je m'oppose  l'ide du : "on a les politiques qu'on mrite". Non, "on a les politiques qu'on nous impose !". C'est un peu diffrent !

----------


## Invit

> Merci pour ta question, encore une fois certains ne regardent que du cot qui les intressent. Mais je ne me fais aucun soucis, il va nous sortir un exemple et gnraliser...


On pourrait te retourner la question... Quand rcemment des militants d'extrme droite ont t pris  "casser du pd"? A ton avis, c'est une norme, ou juste un slogan, faon "pril rouge"? 

Je dis cela, parce que dans toutes les affaires rcentes, les associations de dfense elles mme ont expliqu que les coupables n'taient pas forcment des militants du GUD ou des cathos intgristes, mais que le "climat" avait encourag l'agression.

Moi, je veux bien, mais cet argument ne s'applique-t-il pas au discours d'extrme gauche sur les patrons... Je veux dire, on lisait rcemment sur ce fil que "le patron se tue  la hache". C'tait bien videmment une blague, imagine que je fasse la mme en remplaant "patron" par "homosexuel" (ou toute autre catgorie protge de ton choix)? Ca devient tout de suite extrmement grave, heures les plus sombres, intolrable, immonde, patin, couffin, hein? 


Plus gnralement, ne devrait on pas lire le discours d'un militant NPA un peu excit contre les riches, les patrons ou les cathos, avec les mmes lunettes qu'on lira un discours raciste, ou homophobe? Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas (et si j'tais provocateur, je soumettrais bien l'ide que cela dmontre que la gauche a plus de mal que la droite avec la libert d'expression...)

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Et c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi je m'oppose  l'ide du : "on a les politiques qu'on mrite". Non, "on a les politiques qu'on nous impose !". C'est un peu diffrent !


Et tellement plus confortable!

F.

----------


## dragonno

Je vois pas o la droite casse du PD...
Vous parlez de lextrme droite peut-tre, en tous cas, je vois a plus comme l'action de quelques-personnes qui blairent pas les homos que de la part d'un parti.
Ce qui m'nerve c'est que le PS se dclare tre de gauche et dit tre de gauche, et que c'est grce  la gauche qu'il a eu le pouvoir, alors que son comportement est plutt orient finances et politique de droite.
J'ai l'impression que personne n'en veut de ce PS, ni la gauche (qui s'en accommode parce qu'elle n'a pas le choix, c'est son wagon de tte pour avoir une chance d'tre au gouvernement), ni la droite qui est son adversaire politique, ni sa base mme du PS qui ne pensait pas que le PS puisse devenir ce qu'il est devenu actuellement.

A propos du mariage gay qui est vot, certains croient que parce que celui-ci a t vot, cela va arrter la colre de ceux qui n'en voulaient pas, comme un effet magique, mais c'est pas comme a que cela se passe, oui le PS voudrait bien que ce soit le cas, mais quand on impose une chose  une grande partie de la population il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'elle continue son combat et rsiste  cette imposition.
Le nouveau parti des opposants au mariage gay, ce parti qui va voir le jour bientt, entre dans cette optique certainement, ils se disent que comme ils ne sont pas couts dans la rue, peut-tre le seront-ils en tant que parti, vu que les lus n'coutent que les votes.

EDIT :



> on a les politiques qu'on mrite". Non, "on a les politiques qu'on nous impose !".


Je pense qu'il y a un peu des deux en fait.
On les mrite car on vote pour eux, et on nous les imposent car le systeme est bien huil pour que ce soit comme a, que ceux qui ont un certain pouvoir le gardent, et transmettent ce pouvoir  leurs disciples, ceux qui ont combattu avec eux, de leur cot et les ont soutenus.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et tellement plus confortable!
> 
> F.


Ton mpris ne me choque pas. Mais dsol, quand on a un parti qui fait aux alentours de 15  20% de votes et qui est reprsent, dans le mme temps par  0  2 dputs, on se demande comment le vote est dtourn, plutt que de remettre le vote en question, remettons les modes de scrutins en question.

Le FN fait 13,6 % au 1er tour et n'obtiens que 2 dputs. Alors, mme si je n'adhre pas aux ides FN, je trouve anormal cet tat de fait. Et, si les votes taient d'avantage couts, on n'aurait pas 43 % d'abstention.

----------


## GPPro

> On pourrait te retourner la question... Quand rcemment des militants d'extrme droite ont t pris  "casser du pd"? A ton avis, c'est une norme, ou juste un slogan, faon "pril rouge"? 
> 
> Je dis cela, parce que dans toutes les affaires rcentes, les associations de dfense elles mme ont expliqu que les coupables n'taient pas forcment des militants du GUD ou des cathos intgristes, mais que le "climat" avait encourag l'agression.
> 
> Moi, je veux bien, mais cet argument ne s'applique-t-il pas au discours d'extrme gauche sur les patrons... Je veux dire, on lisait rcemment sur ce fil que "le patron se tue  la hache". C'tait bien videmment une blague, imagine que je fasse la mme en remplaant "patron" par "homosexuel" (ou toute autre catgorie protge de ton choix)? Ca devient tout de suite extrmement grave, heures les plus sombres, intolrable, immonde, patin, couffin, hein? 
> 
> 
> Plus gnralement, ne devrait on pas lire le discours d'un militant NPA un peu excit contre les riches, les patrons ou les cathos, avec les mmes lunettes qu'on lira un discours raciste, ou homophobe? Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas (et si j'tais provocateur, je soumettrais bien l'ide que cela dmontre que la gauche a plus de mal que la droite avec la libert d'expression...)
> 
> Francois


Et encore une fois, dans un cas certains passent  l'acte et dans l'autre non. Et pour les agressions homophobes y'a pas besoin de chercher bien loin, elles redeviennent  la mode dans les mdias ces derniers jours (oui, j'ai pes la tournure de cette phrase, relis l attentivement lecteur).

----------


## pmithrandir

Dragonno, on dit que une fois le vote fini, la pression retombera parce que c'est ce qui s'est pass depuis toujours, dans presque tous les pays.

Les seuls fois ou ca n'a pas t le cas, c'est quand la population perd quelque chose, par exemple quand on lui enleve 30% de salaire, qu'on lui impose des restrictions, etc... Mais pour le socital, les gens s'en lassent aussi vite qu'ils se sont excit dessus.

En outre, dans tous les pays ou le mariage est devenu un droit, les gens ont arrt de ses poser la question. Certains ont fait de la rsistance pendant 5-10 annes, puis se sont laiss emport par le flots, souvent parce que ce ne sont pas des gens cons, et qu'ils voient bien que leur vie n'a strictement pas chang.

Quand  l'ide mme d'un parti anti mariage homosexuel, je lui promet un 0.1% aux lections prsidentielles. Dj qu'avec l'cologie on arrive pas a avoir une doctrine de parti complte, malgr le fort aspect transverse du sujet... alors avec un parti qui n'aurait pour but que de retirer un droit a une minorit ?

Il ne faut pas rver, en France, on est malgr tout un minimum tolrant, et surtout, on a 2 caractristiques importantes : 
 - on respecte la dmocratie
 - on respecte la loi.(en gnral)

Si le vote passe, 50% des manifestants vont rentrer chez eux en disant, voila, c'est fini, la majorit a dcid.
Si le loi est vote, le mariage deviendra donc la nouvelle normalit. Hors, les gens remettent peu en question la loi. Et la loi donne une lgitimit pour stopper plusieurs discussions. La dcision a dj t prise, rien ne sert plus d'en parler.

----------


## GPPro

> Ton mpris ne me choque pas. Mais dsol, quand on a un parti qui fait aux alentours de 15  20% de votes et qui est reprsent, dans le mme temps par  0  2 dputs, on se demande comment le vote est dtourn, plutt que de remettre le vote en question, remettons les modes de scrutins en question.
> 
> Le FN fait 13,6 % au 1er tour et n'obtiens que 2 dputs. Alors, mme si je n'adhre pas aux ides FN, je trouve anormal cet tat de fait. Et, si les votes taient d'avantage couts, on n'aurait pas 43 % d'abstention.


Les gens tenant du discours "on ales politiques qu'on mrite" oublient un peu rapidement qu'en France les votes se font souvent par dfaut, pas par conviction. Le vote contre, c'tait pas un argument de la droite qui a accus Mitterand de pousser le FN pour se faire rlire ?

----------


## GPPro

> Dragonno, on dit que une fois le vote fini, la pression retombera parce que c'est ce qui s'est pass depuis toujours, dans presque tous les pays.
> 
> Les seuls fois ou ca n'a pas t le cas, c'est quand la population perd quelque chose, par exemple quand on lui enleve 30% de salaire, qu'on lui impose des restrictions, etc... Mais pour le socital, les gens s'en lassent aussi vite qu'ils se sont excit dessus.
> 
> En outre, dans tous les pays ou le mariage est devenu un droit, les gens ont arrt de ses poser la question. Certains ont fait de la rsistance pendant 5-10 annes, puis se sont laiss emport par le flots, souvent parce que ce ne sont pas des gens cons, et qu'ils voient bien que leur vie n'a strictement pas chang.
> 
> Quand  l'ide mme d'un parti anti mariage homosexuel, je lui promet un 0.1% aux lections prsidentielles. Dj qu'avec l'cologie on arrive pas a avoir une doctrine de parti complte, malgr le fort aspect transverse du sujet... alors avec un parti qui n'aurait pour but que de retirer un droit a une minorit ?
> 
> Il ne faut pas rver, en France, on est malgr tout un minimum tolrant, et surtout, on a 2 caractristiques importantes : 
> ...


Il y a quelques temps j'aurais dit comme toi, ils feront 0,1 et on n'en parlera plus. Mais avec l'avnement du tea party aux US je suis beaucoup moins convaincu. J'allais crire "serein" mais en fait je m'en fous, c'est la droite qui va se faire bouffer  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Je vois pas o la droite casse du PD...
> Vous parlez de lextrme droite peut-tre, en tous cas, je vois a plus comme l'action de quelques-personnes qui blairent pas les homos que de la part d'un parti.


Sauf qu'une partie des reprsentants de la manif pour tous et de l'UMP excitent ces quelques dbiles avec leurs discours sur les enfants qu'on assassine, la nation brise blablabla...




> mais quand on impose une chose  une grande partie de la population il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'elle continue son combat et rsiste  cette imposition.


Pour ou contre, la majeure partie de la population se moque de ce sujet. Assez peu de monde est rellement engag sur le sujet (pour ou contre).




> Les gens tenant du discours "on ales politiques qu'on mrite" oublient un peu rapidement qu'en France les votes se font souvent par dfaut, pas par conviction.


Ben, commence par te prsenter l'an prochain aux municipales avec un programme pour que les gens puissent voter pas par dfaut. Mon avis est que beaucoup de gens votent par dfaut parce qu'ils ne prennent pas le temps de lire les programmes.




> Mais avec l'avnement du tea party aux US je suis beaucoup moins convaincu.


Le Tea Party a un peu disparu des radars depuis 2010, il n'a quasiment pas particip aux prsidentielles amricaines de 2012. C'tait un beau souffl qui s'est dgonfl.

----------


## GPPro

> Le Tea Party a un peu disparu des radars depuis 2010, il n'a quasiment pas particip aux prsidentielles amricaines de 2012. C'tait un beau souffl qui s'est dgonfl.


Euh tu t'intresses de prs  la politique US ? Ils ont eu un impact non ngligeable lors des primaires et lors des snatoriales (ils sont dans la machine rpublicaine, pas  cot).

----------


## Invit

> Ton mpris ne me choque pas.


Il n'y avait pas de mpris, juste un certain amusement, et une pointe de compassion. Ce n'est pas simple, quand on est  droite, de voter Sarko. Il y a donc un certain plaisir  voir le diable ch... sur l'autre tas.




> Mais dsol, quand on a un parti qui fait aux alentours de 15  20% de votes et qui est reprsent, dans le mme temps par  0  2 dputs, on se demande comment le vote est dtourn, plutt que de remettre le vote en question, remettons les modes de scrutins en question.


Excuse moi, mais cette situation prvaut depuis une trentaine d'annes et personne ne semble aller plus loin que les dclarations d'intention. 

Ce n'est pas qu'on ne puisse pas rformer: regarde le scrutin "binominal" qu'on vient de nous inventer (j'attends avec un certain amusement le dbat sur l'ouverture de ces binomes aux couples homosexuels...), mais pour la proportionnelle, il est toujours urgent d'attendre.

Je suppose que si la population le voulait vraiment, elle le ferait savoir, et la rforme aurait lieu.

Ceci dit, il n'est pas si vident que la proportionnelle soit la solution. Le scrutin majoritaire tire son origine dans la quatrime, et les chambres ingouvernables qu'on a eu. A-t-on vraiment envie que ce soient des Jean Vincent Plac, des Gilbert Collard, et des radicaux qui fassent et dfassent les gouvernements?

Clmenceau, disait des radicaux : "radical vient de radis : rouge  l'extrieur, blanc  l'intrieur, souvent creux, et toujours prs de l'assiette au beurre".





> Et pour les agressions homophobes y'a pas besoin de chercher bien loin, elles redeviennent  la mode dans les mdias ces derniers jours (oui, j'ai pes la tournure de cette phrase, relis l attentivement lecteur).


Il y en a, mais sont elles des passages  l'acte de militants d'extreme droite, ou lis  leur discours? 

Si un banquier se fait agresser, demain dans la rue, par des gens qui le traitent de "sale bourge" (ou un truc du genre), est-il raisonnable de considrer que c'est un passage  l'acte li au discours sur la finance de notre prsident candidat, ou aux dlires du NPA?

Un "petit blanc" se fait tabasser dans une banlieue aux cris de "sale bolosse" (ou cfran, ou ce que tu veux), doit on y voir un climat de haine imputable au CRAN, ou au PS et au vivre ensemble?

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Il y en a, mais sont elles des passages  l'acte de militants d'extreme droite, ou lis  leur discours? 
> 
> Si un banquier se fait agresser, demain dans la rue, par des gens qui le traitent de "sale bourge" (ou un truc du genre), est-il raisonnable de considrer que c'est un passage  l'acte li au discours sur la finance de notre prsident candidat, ou aux dlires du NPA?
> 
> Un "petit blanc" se fait tabasser dans une banlieue aux cris de "sale bolosse" (ou cfran, ou ce que tu veux), doit on y voir un climat de haine imputable au CRAN, ou au PS et au vivre ensemble?
> 
> Francois


Certains  droite n'hsiteraient pas... Si en plus le petit "cfran" se fait chiper son pain au chocolat, alors l...

----------


## souviron34

> C'tait quand la dernire fois qu'un "patron" s'est fait casser la gueule ?





> Merci pour ta question, encore une fois certains ne regardent que du cot qui les intressent. Mais je ne me fais aucun soucis, il va nous sortir un exemple et gnraliser...


Les Brigades Rouges, la Bande  Baader-Meinhof, Carlos, et Action Directe, a vous parle pas ??

Pourtant , comme ceux dont on parle ici, le GUD et autres, des groupuscules violents...





> La seule fois ou l'assemble a t lue a la proportionnelle, les partis principaux ont eu bien moins de sige. Comme quoi le mode de scrutin a une importance non ngligeable.





> Entirement d'accord avec pmithrandir, le mode de scrutin est tellement pernicieux que le choix n'appartient pas aux votants mais aux lus.
> !





> Je pense qu'il y a un peu des deux en fait.
> On les mrite car on vote pour eux, et on nous les imposent car le systeme est bien huil pour que ce soit comme a, que ceux qui ont un certain pouvoir le gardent, et transmettent ce pouvoir  leurs disciples, ceux qui ont combattu avec eux, de leur cot et les ont soutenus.





> Le FN fait 13,6 % au 1er tour et n'obtiens que 2 dputs. Alors, mme si je n'adhre pas aux ides FN, je trouve anormal cet tat de fait. Et, si les votes taient d'avantage couts, on n'aurait pas 43 % d'abstention.



 ::ccool:: 
Tout  fait d'accord (_je t'ai mis un "+1", Jon_ )

J'ai pass mon enfance  entendre que c'tait dgeu qui il n'ait pas la proportionnelle, que De Gaulle avait t un salo, et que normalement le PCF aurait d avoir 35% des siges (_ce qui tait vrai_), et je ne peux que constater que ce systme perdure, et que chaque fois qu'une tentative est faite pour changer, a foire.. Et en gros le gros parti au pouvoir dit que c'est fait pour les faire tomber.... et donner la voix aux extrmes..

A ce compte-l, on devrait ne garder que 2 partis...

C'est pareil au Canada : j'ai envoy des missives  un ditorialiste qui se moquait de la volont des petits partis de vouloir tre prsents lors d'un dbat tlvis avant les lections.. Mais de 2 choses l'une : soit on a le droit de voter pour eux, et alors ils doivent avoir les mmes possivilits d'expression et de reprsentation que les autres, soit on ne doit pas pouvoir voter pour eux, et on les interdit (_ou en tous cas on leur intrdit de figurer sur des bulletins de vote_)  






> La violence fait partie de certains individus  gauche ou  droite c'est la mme chose.  Prendre ceux qui brulent des scooter des voitures ou autres pour des rvolutionnaires, ou des gens de gauches me fait bien rire.





> Je vois pas o la droite casse du PD...
> Vous parlez de lextrme droite peut-tre, en tous cas, je vois a plus comme l'action de quelques-personnes qui blairent pas les homos que de la part d'un parti.


Moi aussi, mais visiblement pour certains c'est une gnralit....







> Moi, je veux bien, mais cet argument ne s'applique-t-il pas au discours d'extrme gauche sur les patrons... Je veux dire, on lisait rcemment sur ce fil que "le patron se tue  la hache". C'tait bien videmment une blague, imagine que je fasse la mme en remplaant "patron" par "homosexuel" (ou toute autre catgorie protge de ton choix)? Ca devient tout de suite extrmement grave, heures les plus sombres, intolrable, immonde, patin, couffin, hein? 
> 
> 
> Plus gnralement, ne devrait on pas lire le discours d'un militant NPA un peu excit contre les riches, les patrons ou les cathos, avec les mmes lunettes qu'on lira un discours raciste, ou homophobe? Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas (et si j'tais provocateur, je soumettrais bien l'ide que cela dmontre que la gauche a plus de mal que la droite avec la libert d'expression...)


Absolument..





> Le vote contre, c'tait pas un argument de la droite qui a accus Mitterand de pousser le FN pour se faire rlire ?


Et a a t le succs de l'lection de Miterrand, puisque mme Chirac avait vot et appel  voter pour Miterrand contre Giscard..

Donc c'est pas la proprit une et indivisble de la droite... et donc ce n'est un argument ni dans un sens ni dans un autre..

----------


## Invit

> Il y a quelques temps j'aurais dit comme toi, ils feront 0,1 et on n'en parlera plus. Mais avec l'avnement du tea party aux US je suis beaucoup moins convaincu. J'allais crire "serein" mais en fait je m'en fous, c'est la droite qui va se faire bouffer


Pourquoi ? La Manif pour tous est de droite. Il y a dj l'UMP et le FN qui porte les mmes ides qu'eux. Il n'y a pas de vide politique  combler  ce niveau l.

La droite en gnral ne se fera pas bouffer. L'UMP c'est possible. Les grands dirigeants de l'UMP sont absents du dbat, et absents  l'Assemble. Ils savent qu'ils pourraient se retrouver  ct de gens peu recommandables (cf Collard qui dfile  ct de Boutin et Ollier). Ils ne veulent pas aussi dans 10 ans, quand le mariage homo sera ancr dans la socit, qu'on leur rappelle qu'ils taient dans le camp des anti. De mme que certains aujourd'hui n'aiment pas se faire rappeler qu'ils taient contre l'abolition de la peine de mort (enfin, a n'a pas empch Pascal Clment d'tre ministre de la justice).

Du coup les anti mariage homo qui souhaiteraient politiser leur action se tourneront plutt du ct du FN, qui sait trs bien s'y prendre pour rcuprer ce genre de colre.

----------


## dragonno

*Par Pmithrandir :*



> Quand  l'ide mme d'un parti anti mariage homosexuel, je lui promet un 0.1% aux lections prsidentielles.


Je sais pas si tu as remarqu, mais les opposants au mariage gay ne s'opposent pas seulement  cette loi mais  plusieurs domaines de lois, ils se disent qu'ils ne sont ni l'ump, ni la gauche, ni le centre, alors ils auront une chance d'avoir des voix, a m'apparat tre leur but.



> Les seuls fois ou a n'a pas t le cas, c'est quand la population perd quelque chose, par exemple quand on lui enlve 30% de salaire, qu'on lui impose des restrictions, etc... Mais pour le socital, les gens s'en lassent aussi vite qu'ils se sont excit dessus.


"Quand on leur impose", c'est a le terme...
Surtout que c'est un choix de socit et donc un choix qui les concerne au premier chef, car ils font parti de la socit.
Par exemple si demain un gouvernement impose que dsormais les prtres de toutes religions ont le droit de prcher dans la rue pour embrigader des personnes, c'est un choix de socit et de mode de vie, et toi qui fait parti de cette socit tu ne seras peu-tre pas d'accord avec a.
Si on te l'impose alors que tu veux vivre en France, tu va certainement montrer ton opposition jusqu' ce que tu arrives  changer a, c'est ce qui s'est pass pour nombre de personnes d'ailleurs qui  la suite d'une imposition qu'on leur a faites, pas qu' eux, mais  un mode de socit, ils sont descendus dans la rue pour changer le truc, tiens et un bon exemple peut-tre c'est les annes 68.
C'est aussi ce qui est arriv au printemps arabe, et partout o un gouvernement imposait un mode vie qui ne plat pas  une grande partie de la population.

a a t aussi le cas avec les lois de Vichy, une grande partie de la population ne les approuvaient pas, et ils ont bien fait de rsister, ce qui te montre que ce n'est pas parce que la loi dit une chose, parce qu'un gouvernement vote une loi que tu dois fermer ta bouche ou plutt qu'on doive se la fermer (pour que ma phrase ne te paraisse pas personnelle).

*Par Jon :*


> Le FN fait 13,6 % au 1er tour et n'obtiens que 2 dputs. Alors, mme si je n'adhre pas aux ides FN, je trouve anormal cet tat de fait. Et, si les votes taient d'avantage couts, on n'aurait pas 43 % d'abstention.


C'est pas souvent que je sois d'accord avec toi Jon mais l je suis d'accord avec toi  100%.

Concernant les attaques homophobes il y en a toujours eu, car certaines personne, indpendamment des partis, ne supportent pas cette faon de vivre.
Surtout que les homos en gnral sont assez dmonstratifs dans l'affichage de leurs couleurs : Roulement de ple au restau devant les enfants de personnes qui ne veulent pas que leurs enfants voient a, la gay prade trs impudique, pub TV o l'homme est nu sur une chaise, et d'autres trucs publics comme a, au lieu d'tre normal et discret, attitude qui leur viterait bien des ennuis.
Bien sr il n'est pas question qu'ils se cachent mais juste avoir l'attitude qui ne choque pas ceux qui dj  la base n'aiment pas l'homosexualit.
Et puis il y a des gens qui sentent quand on cherche  les influencer, et quand ils voient le loby gay agir partout par l'entremise de certains journalistes ou mdia a les nervent encore plus.
Ceci pour dire que des attaques contre eux, c'est juste le fait de quelques personnes, et non pas la politique d'un parti de droite ou dextrme droite.

----------


## GPPro

> Les Brigades Rouges, la Bande  Baader-Meinhof, Carlos, et Action Directe, a vous parle pas ??


Ok, je ne suis pas tout jeune et ces noms me parlent, mais t'as un exemple de moins de 30 ans d'ge (bon, 20 ans pour RAF) ???

----------


## Invit

> Certains  droite n'hsiteraient pas... Si en plus le petit "cfran" se fait chiper son pain au chocolat, alors l...


Tu es donc d'accord que l'histoire du passage  l'acte ou du climat homophobe dont serait responsable la droite relve du mme genre de procs d'intention ridicule? 

Srieusement, il y a toutes sortes de bons procs  faire  l'extrme droite. 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Ok, je ne suis pas tout jeune et ces noms me parlent, mais t'as un exemple de moins de 30 ans d'ge (bon, 20 ans pour RAF) ???


pas envie de chercher, mais c'tait pas le but de ma ligne cite..

C'tait juste de dire que a existe des 2 cts, des groupuscules illumins qui "cassent" ce qu'ils considrent comme des (au choix) sous-hommes/tapettes/exploiteurs/profiteurs/reprsentants du Grand Capital ....

C'tait par rapport  la distinction formule par _r0d_..

Certains habillent leurs actes d'idologie (_ gauche comme  droite_), mais ce ne sont que des violents.. et qui ne reprsentent que leurs (minuscules) courants de pense...

----------


## dragonno

Au fait, qu'en pensez-vous de cette entre de la morale Laque  l'cole,  partir du primaire ?

----------


## souviron34

moi ch'uis pour, M'sieur  ::):

----------


## GPPro

> pas envie de chercher, mais c'tait pas le but de ma ligne cite..
> 
> C'tait juste de dire que a existe des 2 cts, des groupuscules illumins qui "cassent" ce qu'ils considrent comme des (au choix) sous-hommes/tapettes/exploiteurs/profiteurs/reprsentants du Grand Capital ....
> 
> C'tait par rapport  la distinction formule par _r0d_..
> 
> Certains habillent leurs actes d'idologie (_ gauche comme  droite_), mais ce ne sont que des violents.. et qui ne reprsentent que leurs (minuscules) courants de pense...


Oui mais notre discours  nous et de dire que l'extrme droite est nettement plus coutumire du fait...

Pour rpondre  Franois : sincrement je n'en sais rien et ceux qui prtendent avoir la rponse aujourd'hui sont des menteurs ou ont accs  des stats non publies (ce qui serait tonnant vu l'usage qui pourrait en tre fait, dans un cas comme dans l'autre).

Maintenant, on ne peut pas nier que certains discours politiques permettent une libration de la parole. Ca va encore tourner au troll, mais les allusions rptes de l'UMP aux clandestins/immigrs/musulmans/roms/etc. a rendu possibles certains propos (pas plus loin que sur ce forum, hein bluedeep ?).

----------


## ManusDei

> Euh tu t'intresses de prs  la politique US ? Ils ont eu un impact non ngligeable lors des primaires et lors des snatoriales (ils sont dans la machine rpublicaine, pas  cot).


Michele Bachmann n'a pas fait grand chose lors des primaires. L o ils taient supposs tre un parti autonome concurrent des rpublicains et des dmocrates, ils sont maintenant rcuprs par de vieux politiciens du parti rpublicain.




> Les Brigades Rouges, la Bande  Baader-Meinhof, Carlos, et Action Directe, a vous parle pas ??


J'ai pas encore tout  fait 30 ans, et ces exemples datent d'avant ma naissance (ou alors d'avant mon entre  l'cole primaire).
Oui a a exist, mais a ne se fait plus. Dernirement tu as eu quelques squestrations de patrons, sans violences sur le patron (mais uniquement sur son bureau). Bref, ils ont tap sur le matriel, mais pas sur la personne, qui a "seulement" t menace.

----------


## GPPro

> moi ch'uis pour, M'sieur


Moi aussi, si on n'oublie pas que lacit signifie que je n'en ai rien  foutre de vos religions tant que vous ne m'imposez pas vos doctrines.

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par r0d
> 
> Voil, pour moi la SFIO, de 1920  1969, de Jaures (aile gauche de la SFIO)  Blum (aile droite), c'est la gauche rformiste. Et cette gauche refusait le capitalisme.
> 
> 
> Euh non, pas vraiment...


Comment a pas vraiment? Mme Blum (aile droite de la SFIO) se revendiquait du marxisme et de l'conomie planifie. La seule diffrence avec les communistes tait "rvolution" ou "rforme", mais la finalit tait la mme  cette poque l. Et les pontes de la SFIO furent galement des farouches dfenseurs du programme du CNR. a, pour moi, c'est la socialisme. a pour moi, c'est la gauche.

Aprs on me dit que c'est anachronique, que le monde a volu depuis donc mon raisonnement ne fonctionne pas. Ok, le monde a chang, les choses ont volu, et en grande partie dans "le bon sens" (ie. le mien). Les congs pays, la scu, la libert de la presse, le droit de vote des femmes, etc. Tout a c'est ce qui est rest du CNR. Mais beaucoup de choses ont volu dans l'autre sens galement. Le CNR avait permis d'effectuer, par le volet "conomique", une reprise en main de l'tat sur la politique conomique du pays. Tout a a t jet petit  petit, et a continue, et nous en sommes arriv  la situation actuelle o l'tat n'a plus la main sur la politique conomique du pays.

Donc ok c'est du pass, Marx est mort, enterr et pitin, et le nouveau contexte (mondialisation, problmes cologiques, etc.) a introduit de nouvelles variables  l'quation. Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour dplacer les marqueurs. Un marqueur, comme son nom l'indique, permet de situer une problmatique. On ne va pas modifier la longueur du mtre parce que nos tlescopes voient plus loin (c'est une image,  but didactique; ce n'est pas une comparaison). Si on dplace les marqueurs, alors on perd les repres, c'est une forme de rcriture de l'histoire. De nouvelles ides, de nouvelles tendance, de nouveaux rapports de force mergent, c'est bien normal. Mais alors trouvons de nouveaux mots qui y correspondent, et ne travestissons pas les anciens. C'est le mme problme avec un mot comme le "libralisme". Ce mot a t utilis dans tous les sens, et maintenant il ne veut plus rien dire. Il est en train de se passer la mme chose avec le mot "socialisme", et je trouve a trs dommageable  la qualit du dbat public.




> Peut-tre, mais regarde, l aussi Rocard qui l'a fait n'a pas plus russi...


Effectivement, l'entrisme n'a jamais fonctionn. Que ce soit  "drapeaux levs" (je ne souviens plus de l'expression exacte) ou sous forme cache, le rsultat  toujours t ngatif. Entre ceux qui sont "pass  l'ennemi" (Rocard, Dray, Weber...) et ceux qui se sont mang les dents (Krivine, Bensad, ...), il n'est jamais rien sorti de bon de cette stratgie.




> Euh... L franchement ok ta manire de voir me dpasse...
> 
> Je ne vois nulle part de prvisions de pogroms, de prviisions d'esclavage et d'ouvriers enchans, .....


Je me suis fait visiblement mal comprendre. J'ai d'ailleurs utilis le terme de "droite extrme", pour diffrencier avec "extrme droite". Ce que je voulais dire par l, c'est qu'en matire de politique conomique, l'UMP prne une politique proche des plus extrmistes libraux de l'cole de Chicago; vision qui, il y a un demi-sicle, tait considr comme extrme, et qui aujourd'hui est considr comme normal. Il y a cinquante ans, l'ide que l'eau est une ressource qui ne doit pas tre dans la sphre marchande tait considr comme "normal"; aujourd'hui, une telle considration est considre comme une position extrmement  gauche. A l'inverse, la scu tait une ide considr comme "extrme de gauche" il y a un sicle, aujourd'hui elle est "normale". Donc le contexte volue, mais je pense qu'il nous faut garder des marqueurs stables, des mots qui aient la mme signification pour tout le monde, sans quoi on n'arrive pas  se comprendre. Et une grande partie des dsaccord politique, une grande partie de l'nergie dpense, est juste une histoire de manque de comprhension, donc de mots.





> Entre Dmocrates et Rpublicains, entre Travaillistes et Conservateurs, entre PS et UMP, entre CDU et SPD.. 
> 
> En gros il y a vraiment un fond de politique au sens noble du terme : dans un cas on veut dsengager l'Etat au max, et chacun pour soi, dans l'autre on veut au contraire l'engager et faire du social autant que faire se peut...


M'enfin, o as-tu vu que le SPD ou le Labour veulent "engager l'tat". Faire du social ok, mais la droite aussi, du moins la droite conservatrice, ou modre. Chirac et ses gouvernements ont fait beaucoup de social par exemple. En fait, ces gouvernement, qu'ils soient de "droite" ou de "gauche" font du social lorsqu'ils n'ont pas le choix (cf. l'anpe cr par Chirac).

Bon aprs, aux USA c'est compltement diffrent, les grilles ne sont pas les mmes.




> On pourrait te retourner la question... Quand rcemment des militants d'extrme droite ont t pris  "casser du pd"? A ton avis, c'est une norme, ou juste un slogan, faon "pril rouge"?


Je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux dire. Je ne dis pas que c'est une norme, mais depuis que l'extrme droite existe, elle est rgulirement mise en cause dans des violences contre leurs cibles historiques (juifs, arabes, homosexuels et gauchistes). L'extrme gauche a eu des priodes de violence, effectivement, mais d'une part a fait longtemps que a s'est calm, et d'autre part c'tait une violence qui n'tait pas du tout de la mme nature. Je ne dfend pas les assassinats d'action directe, ni les dgradations matrielles des gochiss' nervs, je dis juste que ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose.




> Moi, je veux bien, mais cet argument ne s'applique-t-il pas au discours d'extrme gauche sur les patrons... Je veux dire, on lisait rcemment sur ce fil que "le patron se tue  la hache". C'tait bien videmment une blague, imagine que je fasse la mme en remplaant "patron" par "homosexuel" (ou toute autre catgorie protge de ton choix)? Ca devient tout de suite extrmement grave, heures les plus sombres, intolrable, immonde, patin, couffin, hein?


Ce n'tais pas exactement une blague, mais le slogan d'un groupuscule d'extrme gauche (dont je ne me souviens plus le nom. Leur drapeau tait une hache et un marteau de guerre, positionn de faon  faire penser  la faucille et au marteau communiste)  une poque o le terrorisme d'extrme gauche existait encore.

Et justement, on ne remplace pas "patron" par "homosexuel" (l'universalisme a ses limites) parce que ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose. En vouloir  quelqu'un parce que tu considres qu'il te vole (c'est un point de vue, je ne porte pas de jugement de valeur ici), et en vouloir  quelqu'un parce qu'il est juste diffrent, ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose. 

Je vais prendre un exemple caricatural pour clarifier mon propos. Il y a quelques annes, on a dcouvert, dans le sud de lItalie, des camps de travail dans lesquels des sans papiers dEurope de l'est taient littralement rduit  l'esclavage (ils taient enferms et ne recevaient pas de salaire). Si l'un de ses esclaves avaient russi  abattre un de ses gardes et  s'chapper, quel procs lui ferait-on? 

Encore une fois, je n'excuse aucun type de violence, je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas confondre deux types de violences diffrentes. L'une tant dans un but d'mancipation, de se librer de ses chanes ( tort ou a raison, c'est un autre dbat), l'autre tant juste la haine de l'autre.

----------


## ManusDei

> Au fait, qu'en pensez-vous de cette entre de la morale Laque  l'cole,  partir du primaire ?


C'est quoi ?
Qu'est-ce que qui appelle "morale Laque" exactement ?

----------


## david06600

> Au fait, qu'en pensez-vous de cette entre de la morale Laque  l'cole,  partir du primaire ?


Il y avait dj une morale, plus ou moins chrtienne, mais bon c'tait pas mal.  Maintenant on veut faire une morale laque, pourquoi pas, mais a m'tonnerait que a aille trs loin.  Enfin a va surement tre un bon sujet de discussion sur le forum, j'ai hte qu'il la sorte leur morale.

----------


## souviron34

> Moi aussi, si on n'oublie pas que lacit signifie que je n'en ai rien  foutre de vos religions tant que vous ne m'imposez pas vos doctrines.


tout  fait.. 

Et rciproquement d'ailleurs.. Tant que vous respectez les croyances des autres, qu'elles qu'elles soient..

Mais plus profondment, je pense que a allgerait le dbat - en faisant justement pntrer les valeurs de la "laicit  la Franaise", c'est  dire la vraie sparation de l'Eglise et de l"Etat, et donc la vraie notion du Citoyen et du rle de l'Etat " la franaise" (_telle que c'est dans la constitution_) envers ses croyances  par rapport  la Personne (_et donc le rle de l'Etat correspondant_) dans les pays anglo-saxons, et que donc a finirait par radiquer certains chos qu'on peut trouver dans l'opinion sur les repas diffrents  la cantine/les horaires diffrents dans les piscines, etc etc... (_et que a apaiserait - peut-tre - aussi certains par rapport aux rflexes idenditaires et aux comportements "incivils" de manire gnrale_)


C'est un peu ma marotte, parce que ayant vcu au Canada et eu pour copains des hyper-nationalistes mais militants pour que (par exemple) les Sikhs puissent porter le turban etc etc, nous avons eu depuis plus d'une 20aine d'annes de nombreuses discusssions sur le sujet, et je me dsole de voir qu'ici, lorsque des problmes interviennent, mme des gens censs avoir pass du temps aux US passent  ct de cette vidence de fond....

----------


## dragonno

Moi aussi je suis pour la morale  l'cole et au primaire, mais qui va choisir les thmes abords ?
Vous n'avez pas peur que certains en profitent pour slectionner les thmes qui les intressent pour influencer notre jeunesse ?

J'ai cout un des responsable du projet  la TV, il s'agit de proposer aux lves des thmes et au travers de questions/rponses, de jeux de rles, etc de faire rflchir les enfants sur ces sujets, mais personnellement j'ai deux remarques :
1) Si cela va bien se passer comme a, qui va choisir les thmes ?
2) Faire rflchir les enfants sur des thmes, ce n'est pas leur apprendre la morale, la morale ce sont des principes, que l'on doit apprendre aux lves, et pas des sujets sur lesquels les enfants doivent rflchir et se faire leur propre ide et avoir ainsi chacun son propre choix.
Hors daprs le responsable PS du projet, c'est ce qui est prvu.
A la question du journaliste "N'avez-vous pas peur qu'on impose des ides aux enfants", le responsable PS a rpondu : "Non, cela se fera par un choix de thmes et de discussions, parfois sous forme de jeux de rles, o l'enfant se fera sa propre ide sans influence...".
Donc il dit en clair que c'est  l'enfant de se faire sa morale, lol.

*Par Souviron :*



> Mais plus profondment, je pense que a allgerait le dbat - en faisant justement pntrer les valeurs de la "laicit  la Franaise", c'est  dire la vraie sparation de l'Eglise et de l"Etat, et donc la vraie notion du Citoyen et du rle de l'Etat " la franaise" (telle que c'est dans la constitution)


a c'est de l'instruction civique, c'est prvu au programme je crois.

----------


## Invit

> "Quand on leur impose", c'est a le terme...
> Surtout que c'est un choix de socit et donc un choix qui les concerne au premier chef, car ils font parti de la socit.
> Par exemple si demain un gouvernement impose que dsormais les prtres de toutes religions ont le droit de prcher dans la rue pour embrigader des personnes, c'est un choix de socit et de mode de vie, et toi qui fait parti de cette socit tu ne seras peu-tre pas d'accord avec a.
> Si on te l'impose alors que tu veux vivre en France, tu va certainement montrer ton opposition jusqu' ce que tu arrives  changer a, c'est ce qui s'est pass pour nombre de personnes d'ailleurs qui  la suite d'une imposition qu'on leur a faites, pas qu' eux, mais  un mode de socit, ils sont descendus dans la rue pour changer le truc, tiens et un bon exemple peut-tre c'est les annes 68.
> C'est aussi ce qui est arriv au printemps arabe, et partout o un gouvernement imposait un mode vie qui ne plat pas  une grande partie de la population.
> 
> a a t aussi le cas avec les lois de Vichy, une grande partie de la population ne les approuvaient pas, et ils ont bien fait de rsister, ce qui te montre que ce n'est pas parce que la loi dit une chose, parce qu'un gouvernement vote une loi que tu dois fermer ta bouche ou plutt qu'on doive se la fermer (pour que ma phrase ne te paraisse pas personnelle).


Comment tu oses comparer ces manifs de droite (parce qu'ils sont de droite quoi qu'ils en disent, comme tous ceux qui disent qui sont ni de gauche ni de droite) au rgime de Vichy ou aux dictatures arabes ?
Des gens ont souffert, ont t emprisonns, sont morts...

L le gouvernement ne vous impose rien ! Votre vie ne va pas changer ! Vous ne serez pas dports, pas emprisonns, par privs de libert !
Il n'y aura pas plus d'homos aprs ! Il n'y aura pas plus d'enfants issus de couples homos aprs !
Cette loi ne vous touche pas. Et c'est justement pour a que ds que cette loi sera passe, tout va retomber. S'il y a un parti issu de a, il va se ramasser lamentablement.

Imagine : des rformes vraiment importantes, qui touchent vraiment les gens dans leur quotidien, comme la rforme des retraites ou le TCE, des sujets qui mobilisent vraiment des millions de gens, ds que la loi passe, la contestation retombe en quelques semaines.
Alors excuse-moi, mais ta petite manif, cet t elle sera morte et enterre et a sera normal.




> Roulement de ple au restau devant les enfants de personnes qui ne veulent pas que leurs enfants voient a


Ils ont qu' pas sortir leurs gosses s'ils veulent les prserver de la ralit et les laisser dans un bunker ! C'est les parents qui ont dcrt a choquant, les gosses s'en foutent compltement.
Et si c'tait les noirs que les parents n'aimaient pas, tu leur dirais d'tre moins visibles ? Vu qu'apparemment certains ont le droit de dcider qui a le droit de se montrer et qui n'a pas le droit.

Par contre pour faire prier des gosses  22h devant l'Assemble Nationale a va. Pour s'en servir comme boucliers humains devant les CRS a va aussi. Heureusement que ces gens-l aiment les enfants. Qu'est ce que a serait sinon...

----------


## GPPro

> Ils ont qu' pas sortir leurs gosses s'ils veulent les prserver de la ralit et les laisser dans un bunker ! C'est les parents qui ont dcrt a choquant, les gosses s'en foutent compltement.
> Et si c'tait les noirs que les parents n'aimaient pas, tu leur dirais d'tre moins visibles ? Vu qu'apparemment certains ont le droit de dcider qui a le droit de se montrer et qui n'a pas le droit.


Ma rponse aurait plutt t que si vraiment ils ont t confront  a, ils se sont probablement tromps de restau...

----------


## david06600

> C'est un peu ma marotte, parce que ayant vcu au Canada et eu pour copains des hyper-nationalistes mais militants pour que (par exemple) les Sikhs puissent porter le turban etc etc, nous avons eu depuis plus d'une 20aine d'annes de nombreuses discusssions sur le sujet, et je me dsole de voir qu'ici, lorsque des problmes interviennent, mme des gens censs avoir pass du temps aux US passent  ct de cette vidence de fond....


Comment peut-on tre nationaliste et dfendre une socit multicurelle ?  Enfin peut tre que pour le Canada et les EU, cela  du sens, pour la France aucun sens.  Et encore tout est li, donc tu ne peux pas tre nationaliste et pour une socit multiculturelle en mme temps.



> Moi aussi je suis pour la morale  l'cole et au primaire, mais qui va choisir les thmes abords ?
> Vous n'avez pas peur que certains en profitent pour slectionner les thmes qui les intressent pour influencer notre jeunesse ?


Ca va tre du lavage de cerveau sauce gauchiste, du genre les diffrences n'existent pas, nous ne naissons ni homme ni femme etc...

----------


## micka132

> mais qui va choisir les thmes abords ?
> .....
> A la question du journaliste "N'avez-vous pas peur qu'on impose des ides aux enfants", le responsable PS a rpondu : "Non, cela se fera par un choix de thmes et de discussions, parfois sous forme de jeux de rles, o l'enfant se fera sa propre ide sans influence...".


Je vois d'ici la scene:
enfant1: oui mais moi ma maman elle m'a dit ca.
enfant2: oui mais mon papa m'a dit ca
enfant1: ah mais c'est bizzare!
enfant2: c'est ce que lui rpond mon papa (clin d'oeuil au rcent dbat).
enfant3: moi je croyais que ca:
Maitresse: Non la il ne faut pas dire ca.
enfant 3:...Gamberge....
.......
Le sans influence c'est une vaste blague, et comme dans les mdias le sans influence c'est tant que tu restes sur la route dfinis

----------


## Invit

> Ma rponse aurait plutt t que si vraiment ils ont t confront  a, ils se sont probablement tromps de restau...


En ce moment oui. Il n'y a que dans les lieux "gays" que les homos peuvent s'embrasser sans crainte (et encore : Lille, Bordeaux, Nice...).
Mais il y eut une poque pas si lointaine, en France, o les homos craignaient beaucoup moins de s'afficher ensemble.

----------


## souviron34

> Comment a pas vraiment? Mme Blum (aile droite de la SFIO) se revendiquait du marxisme et de l'conomie planifie. La seule diffrence avec les communistes tait "rvolution" ou "rforme", mais la finalit tait la mme  cette poque l. Et les pontes de la SFIO furent galement des farouches dfenseurs du programme du CNR. a, pour moi, c'est la socialisme. a pour moi, c'est la gauche.


Bah, ils s'en revendiquaient peut-tre, en attendant lorsqu'ils ont eu le pouvoir ils ont fait les congs pays, mais ils n'ont pas nationalis...

Donc il y avait quand mme une marge.. On peut pas dire qu'ils "refusaient".. Et d'ailleurs ils ont t bien calmes envers les Rpublicains Espagnols et les Russes... (_c'est pas pour rien qui il y avait les Brigades Internationales, mais pas d'envoi de troupes franaises, non ?_)





> Le CNR avait permis d'effectuer, par le volet "conomique", une reprise en main de l'tat sur la politique conomique du pays. Tout a a t jet petit  petit, et a continue, et nous en sommes arriv  la situation actuelle o l'tat n'a plus la main sur la politique conomique du pays.


Quand tu parles du CNR, c'est du Conseil National de la Rsistance ??

C'est quand mme un peu aprs Blum et Jaurs... Avec une grande guerre au milieu...





> C'est le mme problme avec un mot comme le "libralisme". Ce mot a t utilis dans tous les sens, et maintenant il ne veut plus rien dire. Il est en train de se passer la mme chose avec le mot "socialisme", et je trouve a trs dommageable  la qualit du dbat public.


Sans doute, mais comme tu le dis.. On ne peut plus vraiment utiliser "libral" sans que ce soit pris comme la caricature, c'est un peu pareil...





> Je me suis fait visiblement mal comprendre. J'ai d'ailleurs utilis le terme de "droite extrme", pour diffrencier avec "extrme droite". Ce que je voulais dire par l, c'est qu'en matire de politique conomique, l'UMP prne une politique proche des plus extrmistes libraux de l'cole de Chicago; vision qui, il y a un demi-sicle, tait considr comme extrme, et qui aujourd'hui est considr comme normal.


Je ne te suis pas tout  fait.. mais bon... Ok j'avais zapp la nuance.. Mais je ne suis toujours pas d'accord sur le fond...  CERTAINS  l'UMP pensent comme a, comme CERTAINS  gauche pensent nationalisations.. Mais d'AUTRES ne pensent pas pareil...






> Il y a cinquante ans, l'ide que l'eau est une ressource qui ne doit pas tre dans la sphre marchande tait considr comme "normal"; aujourd'hui, une telle considration est considre comme une position extrmement  gauche. 
> 
> A l'inverse, la scu tait une ide considr comme "extrme de gauche" il y a un sicle, aujourd'hui elle est "normale".


L je te suis mieux  :;): 

Mais par exemple pour l'eau c'est le gouvernement d'Edith Cresson (PS) qui a autoris les concessions de services publics pour l'eau..

Et je ne crois pas que ce soit une ide particulirement de gauche de vouloir que ce soit public.. Il se trouve que les gouvernements 'ont fait, mais la population en gnral est contre le fait que ce soit priiv..





> Donc le contexte volue, mais je pense qu'il nous faut garder des marqueurs stables, des mots qui aient la mme signification pour tout le monde, sans quoi on n'arrive pas  se comprendre. Et une grande partie des dsaccord politique, une grande partie de l'nergie dpense, est juste une histoire de manque de comprhension, donc de mots.


a je suis d'accord, seulement justement avoir des marqueurs stables en utilisant des mots cres  une certaine poque pour dsigner un certain fonctionnement et une certaine socit ne sont peut-tre plus adapts..

Essaye de dcrire une voiture ou un avion avec le mot "bicyclette"..  ::aie:: 





> Encore une fois, je n'excuse aucun type de violence, je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas confondre deux types de violences diffrentes. L'une tant dans un but d'mancipation, de se librer de ses chanes ( tort ou a raison, c'est un autre dbat), l'autre tant juste la haine de l'autre.


D'accord avec toi, mais quand j'entend ou lis certains commentaires  propos de gens qui sont contre telle ou telle chose, ou pour telle ou telle, mais qui ne va pas dans "le bon sens", j'entend autant de haine....

----------


## Invit

> Oui mais notre discours  nous et de dire que l'extrme droite est nettement plus coutumire du fait...


Ca dpend de quelle poque tu parles. A l'poque ou l'extrme gauche (PCF inclus) reprsentait 20% de l'lectorat, et l'extrme droite 5%, il y avait plus de violence d'extreme gauche. Maintenant les proportions sont inverses, et il y a plus de violence d'extrme droite...

Je crois que l'ide d'une extrme gauche respectueuse des gens est un fantasme. Le propre des extrmes, c'est une tendance  la violence physique. La rvolution n'est pas un dner de gala, disait Mao.




> Maintenant, on ne peut pas nier que certains discours politiques permettent une libration de la parole. Ca va encore tourner au troll, mais les allusions rptes de l'UMP aux clandestins/immigrs/musulmans/roms/etc. a rendu possibles certains propos.


Oui et non. Le discours politique banalise certaines ides, mais l, je me mfierais beaucoup des coupables dsigns. En gros, je crois qu'un discours militant un peu trop agressif fait autant de mal  une cause que le discours des opposants. Dans le cas du mariage homo, je ne suis pas sur qu'un slogan comme "plutt une paire de mre qu'un pre de merde" ait servi la cause qu'elle croyait dfendre (pas plus d'ailleurs que les diverses sorties de Pierre Berg).

Sur les clandestins, immigrs et musulmans, tu te rappelles peut tre de la sortie de Chirac sur l'odeur? L'avnement du politiquement correct et de l'indignation permanente comme mode de communication a au contraire enferm le discours, autrefois beaucoup plus libre. On se retrouve du coup avec un discours de faade, et une violence larve. 

Je crois que c'est pire, mais comme ca se voit moins, nos gentils politiques sont contents...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> L'avnement du politiquement correct et de l'indignation permanente comme mode de communication a au contraire enferm le discours, autrefois beaucoup plus libre. On se retrouve du coup avec un discours de faade, et une violence larve. 
> 
> Je crois que c'est pire, mais comme ca se voit moins, nos gentils politiques sont contents...


D'ailleurs, ceux qui peuvent, essayez de regarder si vous pouvez quelques missions de Michel Polac, "_Droit de rponse_", au dbut des annes 80.. 

Du temps de Coluche..

A la tl,  une heure de grande coute, a donnait pas dans le politiquement correct, et on diffuserait a aujourd'hui, on aurait 2 millions de procs (_d'intentions et judiciaires_)  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs mme Coluche serait interdit, si c'tait aujourd'hui...

----------


## souviron34

> Moi aussi je suis pour la morale  l'cole et au primaire, mais qui va choisir les thmes abords ?
> ..
> J'ai cout un des responsable du projet  la TV, il s'agit de proposer aux lves des thmes et au travers de questions/rponses, de jeux de rles, etc de faire rflchir les enfants sur ces sujets, mais personnellement j'ai deux remarques :
> 1) Si cela va bien se passer comme a, qui va choisir les thmes ?
> 2) Faire rflchir les enfants sur des thmes, ce n'est pas leur apprendre la morale, la morale ce sont des principes, que l'on doit apprendre aux lves, et pas des sujets sur lesquels les enfants doivent rflchir et se faire leur propre ide et avoir ainsi chacun son propre choix.
> Hors daprs le responsable PS du projet, c'est ce qui est prvu.
> A la question du journaliste "N'avez-vous pas peur qu'on impose des ides aux enfants", le responsable PS a rpondu : "Non, cela se fera par un choix de thmes et de discussions, parfois sous forme de jeux de rles, o l'enfant se fera sa propre ide sans influence...".
> Donc il dit en clair que c'est  l'enfant de se faire sa morale, lol.


Aff....

C'est dans le droit fil des QCM et autres "dbats scolaires" post-68ards qui devaient lever la crativit  ::aie:: 

Si c'est a, on n'est pas sorti du bois...

----------


## GPPro

> D'ailleurs, ceux qui peuvent, essayez de regarder si vous pouvez quelques missions de Michel Polac, "_Droit de rponse_", au dbut des annes 80.. 
> 
> Du temps de Coluche..
> 
> A la tl,  une heure de grande coute, a donnait pas dans le politiquement correct, et on diffuserait a aujourd'hui, on aurait 2 millions de procs (_d'intentions et judiciaires_) 
> 
> D'ailleurs mme Coluche serait interdit, si c'tait aujourd'hui...


Polac c'tait en 2me partie de soire si mes souvenirs sont bons.

----------


## souviron34

> Polac c'tait en 2me partie de soire si mes souvenirs sont bons.


 10H, mais le samedi soir  ::): 

Correction: je viens de vrifier.. Ils disent "en prime time"..

Mes souvenirs sont lointains, mais il me semble que a concurrenait "Champs lyse" ou l'quivalent...

----------


## dragonno

*Par Gastiflex :*



> Comment tu oses comparer ces manifs de droite (parce qu'ils sont de droite quoi qu'ils en disent, comme tous ceux qui disent qui sont ni de gauche ni de droite) au rgime de Vichy ou aux dictatures arabes ?
> Des gens ont souffert, ont t emprisonns, sont morts...


C'est toi qui le dit et semble en tre certain qu'ils sont de droite, moi je peux te rpondre que tu ne sais pas si des personnes, femmes, et enfants, et jeunes et moins jeunes qui taient  cette manif sont de droite, peut-e^tre qu'il en avait de gauche mais qu'ils n'acceptent pas cette loi, comme d'ailleurs une personne de gauche qu'un journaliste avait interview  la TV et qui rpondait qu'elle tait socialiste mais qu'elle refusait ce choix de socit.




> "Tu oses ?"


 lol, Oui j'ose  :;): 
Je te parles d'imposition et tu me parles de vichy, comme dirait Nabila : Allo ! Mais allo quoi  :;): 




> L le gouvernement ne vous impose rien ! Votre vie ne va pas changer !


Tu dois tre aveugle, dcidment...
Je n'ai pas dit que le gouvernement imposait des changements directement  ces personnes, mais qu'il imposait un choix de socit et ces personnes font partie de la socit, elles ont donc leur mot  dire, j'ai donn assez d'exemples pour te faire comprendre la nuance, mais quand on est aveugle on est aveugle hein...(Au passage, j'ai une pense de soutien pour les vrais aveugles...).



> Ils ont qu' pas sortir leurs gosses s'ils veulent les prserver de la ralit et les laisser dans un bunker ! C'est les parents qui ont dcrt a choquant, les gosses s'en foutent compltement.


Tu ne sembles pas voir plus loin que le bout de ton nez, c'est malheureux que j'ai  le redire, mais tu ne vois pas que les enfants peuvent tre influencs ?
A 8 ans, en voyant la gentillesse et la beaut de leur camarade et si on leur a mis dans la tte que l'homosexualit c'est normal et naturel, ne vont il pas se laisser aller  aimer leur camarade un peu plus que de l'amiti ?
Tu ne vois pas le mal bien sr parce que pour toi c'est normal, donc a ne peut pas tre quelque chose de mal, mais il faut penser  l'enfant en premier, ce n'est pas  nous adultes, et l je parle des homos,  influencer nos jeunes enfants sur leur choix de sexualit, il faut laisser faire leur nature propre.
Et puis il faut penser non seulement  l'enfant mais  l'avenir d ela race humaine, que deviendrait la terre avec une majorit d'homos ?, je ne crois pas que la population serait fconde,  moins que tu comptes sur les bbs gntiques pour peupler la terre dans les annes  venir ?

Tu parles de personnes qui sont venues avec leurs enfants  la manif, moi je te rpond que personne ne nous apprend  tre parents, c'est pourtant une liste de choses  savoir faire, comme par exemple de ne pas emmener son enfant dans ce genre de manifestations, o tout peut dgnrer et ce que tu soulves, c'est juste un manque d'ducation, ils devaient venir et n'avaient personne pour garder leur enfant peut-tre, je ne peux pas parler  leur place, ni toi d'ailleurs.

*Par Gppro :*



> Ma rponse aurait plutt t que si vraiment ils ont t confront  a, ils se sont probablement tromps de restau...


N'importe quoi  :;): 
Si l'homosexualit est rendue normale par toutes les lois qui viennent et vont venir, sans compter celles que le loby gay a dans ses cartons, cela sera donc normal, et tu pourras aller dans n'importe quel resto, il sera possible de trouver la mme scne, alors il n'y a pas un resto o les homos doivent aller et un resto o les parents classiques doivent aller, ce serait dj de la discrimination en fait et  bannir, moi je suis pour le mlange des genres, et pour tout te dire, j'ai frquent longtemps une discothque gay o la musique tait gniale (pas  cause du gay) mais je met la nature de l'enfant avant toutes choses, ce que ne font pas la plupart des homos qui pensent d'abord gostement  eux, avant de penser  l'enfant.
Enfin, je vais pas te rpter mille fois mon avis perso sur ce point, chacun son avis, mais tant que des personnes ou des parents penseront que l'enfant est touch par les lois gay, ils continueront de montrer leur mcontentement, c'est sr.

*Par David :*


> Ca va tre du lavage de cerveau sauce gauchiste, du genre les diffrences n'existent pas, nous ne naissons ni homme ni femme etc...


D'accord avec toi, il y a de fortes chances que cela arrive.

*Par Micka :*



> Le sans influence c'est une vaste blague, et comme dans les mdias le sans influence c'est tant que tu restes sur la route dfinis


En effet, tu l'as bien vu !

----------


## GPPro

> Ca dpend de quelle poque tu parles. A l'poque ou l'extrme gauche (PCF inclus) reprsentait 20% de l'lectorat, et l'extrme droite 5%, il y avait plus de violence d'extreme gauche. Maintenant les proportions sont inverses, et il y a plus de violence d'extrme droite...
> 
> Je crois que l'ide d'une extrme gauche respectueuse des gens est un fantasme. Le propre des extrmes, c'est une tendance  la violence physique. La rvolution n'est pas un dner de gala, disait Mao.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui et non. Le discours politique banalise certaines ides, mais l, je me mfierais beaucoup des coupables dsigns. En gros, je crois qu'un discours militant un peu trop agressif fait autant de mal  une cause que le discours des opposants. Dans le cas du mariage homo, je ne suis pas sur qu'un slogan comme "plutt une paire de mre qu'un pre de merde" ait servi la cause qu'elle croyait dfendre (pas plus d'ailleurs que les diverses sorties de Pierre Berg).
> 
> Sur les clandestins, immigrs et musulmans, tu te rappelles peut tre de la sortie de Chirac sur l'odeur? L'avnement du politiquement correct et de l'indignation permanente comme mode de communication a au contraire enferm le discours, autrefois beaucoup plus libre. On se retrouve du coup avec un discours de faade, et une violence larve. 
> ...


Aux dernires prsidentielles les scores taient sensiblement quivalents (en sommant  gauche du PS). On n'a pas encore pendu Ghosn pour autant, apparemment quelques "pds" en ont pris plein la tte le weekend dernier (et srement avant aussi). Je ne pense pas que l'extrme gauche soit plus respectueuse des gens, je pense par contre que pour "le militant de base" la violence physique ne rsout pas les problme auxquels il est confront. Visiblement certains militants d'extrme droite pensent qu'une ratonnade ou casser du pd peut avoir un impact sur l'volution de la socit. Ou alors ne seraient-ce que des actes gratuits ?

Globalement les slogans n'ont jamais fait du bien aux dbats d'ides. Mais quand ils sont dans la bouche de personnages publiques,  mon avis c'est encore pire.
Et le discours Chirac avait aussi provoqu son lot d'indignation, alors non, ce n'tait pas mieux avant. Autant sur certaines choses le politiquement correct a eu impact (tout ce qui est sexuel par exemple, les annes 80 feraient peur aux bigots d'aujourd'hui, ou seraient une rvlation, va savoir...), autant en matire de racisme et stigmatisation des minorits je ne suis pas sr que ce soit aussi prononc. Enfin, depuis que la majorit d'entre nous considre qu'un noir est un homme quivalent  un blanc. Note bien que l je prends le problme dans l'autre sens, plutt que de m'attacher  considrer le discours des sos racisme et autre, je me pose la question "est-ce qu'tant jeune j'ai entendu un homme politique (disposant de deux yeux sains et fonctionnels) incriminer explicitement noirs ou arabes dans son discours". Dsol mais je n'ai aucun souvenir de a, et de ce que vous dites,  l'poque ce n'tait pas le politiquement correct qui les en empchait.

----------


## r0d

> Mais par exemple pour l'eau c'est le gouvernement d'Edith Cresson (PS) qui a autoris les concessions de services publics pour l'eau.


C'est bien ce que je dis: depuis 81 la "gauche" fait une politique de droite. Il ne faudrait donc plus l'appeler la "gauche".




> a je suis d'accord, seulement justement avoir des marqueurs stables en utilisant des mots cres  une certaine poque pour dsigner un certain fonctionnement et une certaine socit ne sont peut-tre plus adapts..
> 
> Essaye de dcrire une voiture ou un avion avec le mot "bicyclette"..


M'enfin, c'est exactement ce que j'essaie de te dire: on ne va pas utiliser le mot "bicyclette" pour dcrire un avion. Lorsqu'on a invent l'avion, on a invent un mot qui allait avec. De mme que lorsque Mitterrand a invent la gauche de droite, il aurait fallu lui trouver un nom.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est bien ce que je dis: depuis 81 la "gauche" fait une politique de droite. Il ne faudrait donc plus l'appeler la "gauche".
> 
> M'enfin, c'est exactement ce que j'essaie de te dire: on ne va pas utiliser le mot "bicyclette" pour dcrire un avion. Lorsqu'on a invent l'avion, on a invent un mot qui allait avec. De mme que lorsque Mitterrand a invent la gauche de droite, il aurait fallu lui trouver un nom.


Elle a un nom, c'est la sociale dmocratie. Dmocratie parce qu'ils sont capitalistes, et social parce qu'ils utilisent de la vaseline avant de nous enc***.

----------


## Invit

> apparemment quelques "pds" en ont pris plein la tte le weekend dernier (et srement avant aussi).


Et c'tait un acte d'extrme droite? Ou juste des gens qui se sont fait taper dessus, en sortie de boite, parce qu'ils ont mal regard quelqu'un qui voulait leur taxer des clopes, comme il y en a des centaines, tous les week end? 

J'avoue supporter de plus en plus mal cette rcupration de la violence  des fins politiques. Parce qu'on fond, ce discours du "voyez ce sont des homos qu'on a ratonn", ca ne vole pas plus haut que le "chuis pas raciste, mais c'est toujours les arabes".






> Visiblement certains militants d'extrme droite pensent qu'une ratonnade ou casser du pd peut avoir un impact sur l'volution de la socit. Ou alors ne seraient-ce que des actes gratuits ?


Oui. Je pense que c'est exactement le mme genre de personnes, et le mme genre d'actes qu' l'extrme gauche. Tu les auras aux marges de tous les partis extrmes, des gens qui cherchent la bagarre et sont ravis d'y trouver une "motivation politique". 

L encore, le fait que l'extrme droite recrute davantage aujourd'hui dans les milieux populaires dfavoriss que l'extrme gauche explique sans doute que tu vois cela davantage  droite qu' gauche, et que c'tait l'inverse il y a trente ans.

Francois

----------


## dragonno

*par Gppro :*



> je me pose la question "est-ce qu'tant jeune j'ai entendu un homme politique (disposant de deux yeux sains et fonctionnels) incriminer explicitement noirs ou arabes dans son discours". Dsol mais je n'ai aucun souvenir de a, et de ce que vous dites,  l'poque ce n'tait pas le politiquement correct qui les en empchait.


Oui, j'en ai entendu un moi  :;): 
Jean marie le pen.
et sous le gouvernement Sarkozy aussi , guant, et d'autres.

Et tu ne le sais pas, et moi j'ai pas en tte le truc mais dans les annes 80/90 aussi il y avait des ides de ce genre hormis bien sr celles du FN.
Si tu me le demandes j'en chercherais c'est pas un problme, sinon au passage le nom d'un gnral Franais me vient en tte ...(pas de Gaule)



> Elle a un nom, c'est la sociale dmocratie. Dmocratie parce qu'ils sont capitalistes, et social parce qu'ils utilisent de la vaseline avant de nous enc***


Lol  :;): 

Sinon, Dmocratie tu es sr que c'est quivalent de capitaliste ? Je ne crois pas moi.
Je suis sr qu'un pays peut-etre dmocratique sans tre  fond capitaliste.
Je dis  fond car ce n'est pas l'argent le problme comme tu le sais, c'est le capitalisme en tant que ide premire, mise avant l'humain.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'ailleurs, ceux qui peuvent, essayez de regarder si vous pouvez quelques missions de Michel Polac, "_Droit de rponse_", au dbut des annes 80.. 
> 
> Du temps de Coluche..
> 
> A la tl,  une heure de grande coute, a donnait pas dans le politiquement correct, et on diffuserait a aujourd'hui, on aurait 2 millions de procs (_d'intentions et judiciaires_) 
> 
> D'ailleurs mme Coluche serait interdit, si c'tait aujourd'hui...


Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. D'ailleurs, la tl a beaucoup perdue. 
Mais, mme  l'poque, y avait des procs. Gainsbourg avait t condamn parce qu'il avait brl un billet de 500 francs sur le plateau de Polac. Et Coluche aussi, pour avoir distribu des mdailles.  ::mouarf:: 
Ah, c'tait le bon temps.




> Tu ne sembles pas voir plus loin que le bout de ton nez, c'est malheureux que j'ai  le redire, mais tu ne vois pas que les enfants peuvent tre influencs ?
> A 8 ans, en voyant la gentillesse et la beaut de leur camarade et si on leur a mis dans la tte que l'homosexualit c'est normal et naturel, ne vont il pas se laisser aller  aimer leur camarade un peu plus que de l'amiti ?
> Tu ne vois pas le mal bien sr parce que pour toi c'est normal, donc a ne peut pas tre quelque chose de mal, mais il faut penser  l'enfant en premier, ce n'est pas  nous adultes, et l je parle des homos,  influencer nos jeunes enfants sur leur choix de sexualit, il faut laisser faire leur nature propre.
> Et puis il faut penser non seulement  l'enfant mais  l'avenir d ela race humaine, que deviendrait la terre avec une majorit d'homos ?, je ne crois pas que la population serait fconde,  moins que tu comptes sur les bbs gntiques pour peupler la terre dans les annes  venir ?


Ce serait  pleurer de rire, si a n'tait aussi pathtique !  
Franchement, quand je te lis, le premier ressenti est  ::vomi::  ensuite c'est de me dire "comment on peut encore en tre l en 2013 !"  :8O: 
C'est pathtique. 




> Si l'homosexualit est rendue normale par toutes les lois qui viennent


Mais rveilles-toi garon. L'homosexualit n'est plus interdite. L'homosexualit est lgale, tu ne peux plus tre condamn parce que tu es homosexuel. Et c'est pour cela que la loi sur le mariage pour tous me semble tre une vidence. Comment peut-on dire d'un cot que l'homosexualit est lgale et d'un autre restreindre le mariage aux seuls couples htrosexuels.

----------


## micka132

> Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. D'ailleurs, la tl a beaucoup perdue. 
> Ah, c'tait le bon temps.
> .......
> Franchement, quand je te lis, le premier ressenti est  ensuite c'est de me dire "comment on peut encore en tre l en 2013 !" 
> C'est pathtique.


CQFD
Tu montres par toi mme que tu fais partie de la censure, le politiquement correct. Il n'a pas le droit d'avoir ses ides "Elles sont   ::vomi:: ".
Le fameux, c'est moi qui ai raison, toi tu as tord. 
Ce qui me fascine c'est que tu ne t'en rends mme pas compte.

----------


## ManusDei

> A 8 ans, en voyant la gentillesse et la beaut de leur camarade et si on leur a mis dans la tte que l'homosexualit c'est normal et naturel, ne vont il pas se laisser aller  aimer leur camarade un peu plus que de l'amiti ?


Pourquoi tu voudrais que a soit diffrent de l'htrosexualit ? Parce qu'on aurait expliqu aux enfants que l'homosexualit n'est pas mieux ou moins bien que l'htrosexualit, ils auraient des comportements homosexuels diffrents de leurs comportements htrosexuels (et d'ailleurs quels comportements exactement) ?




> Tu ne vois pas le mal bien sr parce que pour toi c'est normal, donc a ne peut pas tre quelque chose de mal, mais il faut penser  l'enfant en premier, ce n'est pas  nous adultes, et l je parle des homos,  influencer nos jeunes enfants sur leur choix de sexualit, il faut laisser faire leur nature propre.


L'influence htrosexuelle de notre socit (via les dessins anims disney par exemple) c'est bien, mais une influence homosexuelle c'est mal ? Franchement, avec toutes les influences htro de notre socit, avec ton raisonnement il est surprenant que des homos existent.




> Et puis il faut penser non seulement  l'enfant mais  l'avenir d ela race humaine, que deviendrait la terre avec une majorit d'homos ?, je ne crois pas que la population serait fconde,  moins que tu comptes sur les bbs gntiques pour peupler la terre dans les annes  venir ?


Et d'un on est trop nombreux, et de deux rien ne te permet de supposer que lgaliser le mariage homo va faire augmenter significativement le nombre d'homos ([provocation]et de 3 y a la GPA  ::mrgreen:: [/provocation]).




> Si l'homosexualit est rendue normale par toutes les lois qui viennent et vont venir, sans compter celles que le loby gay a dans ses cartons, cela sera donc normal, et tu pourras aller dans n'importe quel resto, il sera possible de trouver la mme scne, alors il n'y a pas un resto o les homos doivent aller et un resto o les parents classiques doivent aller


L'homosexualit est dj considre comme normale dans la loi, et pourtant, il y a des bars et resto "gay-friendly" un peu partout (et pas seulement ceux avec des backroom). Pourquoi ? Parce que les homos peuvent y tre tranquilles, et qu'ils savent que dans les autres resto ils ne sont pas  l'abri des commentaires des autres, d'un parent qui viendrait leur dire "pas devant mes enfants, bande de pdales dgueulasses", ou de personnes qui les regardent comme des btes de foire.




> 2) Faire rflchir les enfants sur des thmes, ce n'est pas leur apprendre la morale, la morale ce sont des principes, que l'on doit apprendre aux lves, et pas des sujets sur lesquels les enfants doivent rflchir et se faire leur propre ide et avoir ainsi chacun son propre choix.


Mou. Je suis partisan de leur expliquer pourquoi tel ou tel principe, ce qui implique qu'ils rflechissent dessus d'abord et qu'ils en discutent. Si on impose une morale sans expliquer pourquoi, et rpondre aux questions des gamins, une partie dcidera que t'a tort, et fera ce qu'elle veut.

----------


## pmithrandir

Dragonno, mettons que tu ai des enfants, que tu aime les pates mais pas les tripes.

Si tu veux leur faire leur ducation culinaire, que vas-tu faire ?
 - leur prparer les deux, les laisser gouter, en leur expliquant que toi tu n'aimes pas le second.
 - leur prparer uniquement des ptes en disant : ils dcouvrirons bien par eux mme si ils aiment les tripes.

C'est un peu exagr, mais depuis quand une interdiction permet d'duquer par la dcouverte ?

Si ton garon de 8 ans est proche de son copain plus que des filles(ce qui est plus que normal a cet age l) Est-ce que c'est dramatique ? Si maintenant tu passe tes phobie sur lui et que tu l'obliges a penser comme toi, c'est mieux ?

Ma copine gardait des enfants au canada, et une petite fille de 4 ans lui a demand un jour : 
 - Et moi, je peux me marier avec mon copain quand je serais grande ? Oui
 - Et je peux me marier avec mon papa : non
 - Et je peux me parier avec ma meilleur amie : et bien oui aussi.

Tu crois qu'elle est traumatise pour autant ? Elle a juste le choix, et pas de contrainte derrire.

Et pour la survie de l'humanit, ne t'inquite donc pas, les estimations les plus hautes parlent de 10% de non pur htrosexuel, et on semble tre plus proche de 1-2%... y a encore de quoi faire.

----------


## Aniki

> ...
> Tu ne sembles pas voir plus loin que le bout de ton nez, c'est malheureux que j'ai  le redire, mais tu ne vois pas que les enfants peuvent tre influencs ?
> A 8 ans, en voyant la gentillesse et la beaut de leur camarade et si on leur a mis dans la tte que l'homosexualit c'est normal et naturel, ne vont il pas se laisser aller  aimer leur camarade un peu plus que de l'amiti ?
> Tu ne vois pas le mal bien sr parce que pour toi c'est normal, donc a ne peut pas tre quelque chose de mal, mais il faut penser  l'enfant en premier, ce n'est pas  nous adultes, et l je parle des homos,  influencer nos jeunes enfants sur leur choix de sexualit, il faut laisser faire leur nature propre.


J'imagine donc que, pour respecter une galit parfaite, tu n'embrasses pas ta femme devant des enfants (y compris les tiens...). Nan, parce qu'il ne faudrait pas les influencer !




> Et puis il faut penser non seulement  l'enfant mais  l'avenir d ela race humaine, que deviendrait la terre avec une majorit d'homos ?
> ...


En fait, tu as peur que la race humaine devienne homosexuelle et disparaisse ?
 ::roll:: 
J'ai beau essayer d'tre vraiment ouvert  beaucoup de points de vue mais l, c'est assez dur de te suivre...

----------


## r0d

> Je crois que l'ide d'une extrme gauche respectueuse des gens est un fantasme. Le propre des extrmes, c'est une tendance  la violence physique. La rvolution n'est pas un dner de gala, disait Mao.


Je suis lourd, mais les mots sont importants. Il faudrait donc savoir ce que tu entend par "l'extrme gauche" et par "violence". Parce que par exemple, je ne vois aucune violence chez les militants du Front de gauche.

Ensuite, la "violence", parlons-en un peu. Je pense d'ailleurs que nous devrions en parler plus, car que nous le voulions ou non, cela fait partie de la chose publique. La violence, sous diffrentes formes, est omniprsente dans la vie publique. Par exemple, lorsque les CRS bastonnent des manifestants, c'est de la violence. Pour certains elle sera lgitime, pour d'autres, c'est la preuve du caractre fasciste de l'tat, et enfin pour d'autres (position trs  la mode en ce moment), elle n'est lgitime que quand ceux qui se font taper dessus sont de l'autre camp. Moi, les dputs UMP qui s'indignent contre la violence policire, je trouve a d'un surralisme inter-dimentionnel. On tabasse  mort un jeune manifestant de gauche, c'est "sa faute  ce pti con" (cf. les dclarations de Pasqua et Robert Pandraud). Lorsqu'on tape sur des manifestants de droite, c'est la dictature. Et je cite l'affaire Oussekine, mais les violences policires sous le rgne UMP a atteint des sommets et je pourrais vous dresser de longues listes, jusqu'au tabassage gratuit de militants qui n'emmerdaient personne.

Il y a aussi la violence de la justice. Elle est sense tre lgitime, car la loi est le fruit d'un long consensus culturel. Mais, lgitime ou pas, c'est une forme de violence.

Ensuite il y a une forme de violence plus politiquement correcte, mais qui est peut-tre plus violente, c'est celle des entreprises. Le principe du salariat, c'est qu'une personne achte le temps d'une autre personne, et c'est une forme de violence. Idem, cette violence est lgitime ou pas, ce n'est pas l'objet de mon propos ici.

La violence de l'entreprise peut aller loin. Prenons l'exemple des Fralib, qui ont accept des baisses de salaires (travailler plus pour gagner moins), qui ont continu  travailler dur pendant des annes, pour que finalement la direction dcide de fermer l'usine. Or l'usine faisait des bnfices. Pas assez pour les investisseurs, mais suffisamment pour faire vivre l'entreprise. Cette usine tait affectivement la proprit de ses salaris et concrtement leur source de revenu. La fermer est une violence norme faite  leur encontre.

a c'tait pour les violences lgales. Aprs il y a les violences qui ne le sont pas (casseurs, dlinquants, criminels, etc.), mais celle-l elle est abondamment dbattue.

Donc oui, il y a de la violence, partout. Dans l'ducation d'un enfant, dans le monde du travail, en politique, dans la rue. Il y a de la violence, sous diffrente forme, dans tous les rapports humains. Il faut donc en parler, et se poser la question de sa lgitimit (notez la diffrence entre lgitimit et lgalit).

Comme je posais la question prcdemment, prenons le cas d'un esclave qui agresse son tortionnaire dans le but de se librer. L'utilisation qu'il fait de la violence est-elle lgitime? On pourrait galement parler de la lgalit de l'acte, je suis sr que dans certains pays il aurait des problmes judiciaires, mais cette discussion ne m'intresse pas.

Lorsqu'un policier tape sur des manifestants pacifistes, c'est lgal (dans certaines limites), mais est-ce lgitime? 

Lorsqu'un jeune est condamn  2 ans ferme pour avoir vendu une barette de chit, c'est la loi, mais est-ce lgitime?

----------


## ManusDei

dragonno, dans tes posts, est-ce que tu remarques que tu prsentes l'homosexualit comme une mauvaise influence sur les jeunes ?

Et que tu prsentes l'homosexualit comme une sous-sexualit, pas aussi bien que l'htrosexualit ? Car selon tes propos les manifestations d'homosexualit devant les enfants c'est choquant alors que les mmes manifestations d'htrosexualit ne le sont pas.

Avec tes propos, tu prsentes l'homosexualit comme tant "moins bien que" l'htrosexualit moralement. Tu trouves a lgitime ?

----------


## GPPro

> Lorsqu'un jeune est condamn  2 ans ferme pour avoir vendu une barette de chit, c'est la loi, mais est-ce lgitime?


Nan mais l c'est normal aussi, il est trop con ce jeune, il aurait mieux fait de se spcialiser dans la vente de coke au showbiz et politiciens "nerveux"...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> CQFD
> Tu montres par toi mme que tu fais partie de la censure, le politiquement correct. Il n'a pas le droit d'avoir ses ides "Elles sont  ".
> Le fameux, c'est moi qui ai raison, toi tu as tord. 
> Ce qui me fascine c'est que tu ne t'en rends mme pas compte.


Je me rends compte qu'en 2013 il existe des personnes qui pensent que l'homosexualit devrait tre interdite, cache, honteuse. Et a, dsol, a me donne envie de vomir.

Maintenant, je te le dis comme je le pense : je suis toujours un peu choqu par 2 hommes ou 2 femmes qui s'embrassent. Cela vient de mon ducation et du fait que quand j'tais jeune, l'homosexualit tait cache et honteuse. J'espre franchement que les jeunes gnrations et les gnrations futures ne seront pas plus choqus par 2 homosexuels s'embrassant que moi devant 2 htrosexuels s'embrassant.
Quand j'amenais une copine chez mes grand-parents, si on s'embrassait sur la bouche, ma grand-mre nous disais : "Allez faire vos cochonneries ailleurs"  ::mouarf::

----------


## micka132

> Je me rends compte qu'en 2013 il existe des personnes qui pensent que l'homosexualit devrait tre interdite, cache, honteuse. Et a, dsol, a me donne envie de vomir.


Que ca te donne envie de vomir c'est ton droit. Que des personnes pensent ce qui te fait vomir c'est leurs droit. La seule difference c'est qu'a une poque ils avaient "raisons" maintenant c'est toi qui  "raison". Celui qui a raison c'est celui qui fait partie de la majorit.
Par contre ne te plains pas du politiquement correcte, et ne te crois pas plus ouvert d'esprit quand tu fais exactement la mme chose que ce que certains faisaient  une autre poque.

Ca me fait penser  un autre syndrome actuel: lvolution c'est forcement bien. Comme si les gens de maintenant sont moins cons que ceux d'avant  :8-):  , avant franchement ils avaient des ides tellement archaiques! Maintenant on est hyper open.! Wahooo

----------


## ManusDei

> Quand j'amenais une copine chez mes grand-parents, si on s'embrassait sur la bouche, ma grand-mre nous disais : "Allez faire vos cochonneries ailleurs"


Tout fout l'camp, on vous dit !

----------


## r0d

Ma grand-mre a reni ses petits et arrires-petits-enfants qui taient ns hors mariage (elle ne leur parlait pas, ne leur offrait pas de cadeaux, ne les gardais pas, ne les prenais pas en vacances, etc.).

Nous croyons navement qu'elle tait en retard sur son temps. Peut-tre que finalement, elle tait en avance en fait.

----------


## Invit

> La seule difference c'est qu'a une poque ils avaient "raisons" maintenant c'est toi qui  "raison". Celui qui a raison c'est celui qui fait partie de la majorit.


Voil. A une poque. Tout est dit. Vous tes d'une autre poque. Et ne vous emballez pas, c'est pas cyclique. A moins d'une catastrophe nuclaire qui nous renvoie  l'ge de pierre, l'poque o les homos taient des malades qu'il fallait soigner est dernire nous.

Maintenant la majorit ne pense plus a, et dans quelques temps, plus personne ne pensera a. C'est pas voluer, c'est progresser. Et progresser c'est bien, sinon a s'appelle rgresser.
Vous tes comme ceux qui pensaient que les noirs n'taient pas des tres humains, que les femmes taient infrieures aux hommes. C'est pas votre faute hein, vous tiez la majorit  l'poque, a peut pas changer d'un coup. Votre nombre diminue petit  petit. Pas de bol, statistiquement c'est tomb sur vous, vous tes les derniers.

----------


## Invit

> Maintenant la majorit ne pense plus a, et dans quelques temps, plus personne ne pensera a. C'est pas voluer, c'est progresser. Et progresser c'est bien, sinon a s'appelle rgresser.


L, on touche au sublime... 

Donc, si je comprends bien, ce que la majorit approuve, c'est le progrs, et le progrs c'est bien, parce que sinon c'est la rgression, et c'est mal.

Donc, si par exemple un homme politique approuv par 60% des franais il y a un an, n'est plus approuv que par 25% aujourd'hui, il incarne le pass, la rgresssion, et c'est mal.

Si un parti politique qui faisait quelques pour cent il y a 25 ans, est pass au fil des annes  10, puis 15, puis 20 ces temps ci. C'est que ses ides vont dans le sens du progrs.

J'ai bien compris? Ou ca ne s'applique qu'aux ides dont tu dcides qu'elles sont progressistes?

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Donc, si par exemple un homme politique approuv par 60% des franais il y a un an, n'est plus approuv que par 25% aujourd'hui, il incarne le pass, la rgresssion, et c'est mal.


Je te parle des ides, pas des hommes. Mais sinon oui Franois Hollande et sa cliques sont largus et totalement d'une autre poque sur de nombreux points.




> Si un parti politique qui faisait quelques pour cent il y a 25 ans, est pass au fil des annes  10, puis 15, puis 20 ces temps ci. C'est que ses ides vont dans le sens du progrs.


Au moins tu as vit la comparaison facile genre "Hitler a t lu par la majorit"  :;): 

Je dis que l'opinion de la majorit sur de nombreux sujets change et que globalement on progresse. Tu peux pas nier que la mentalit de la socit a progress entre les annes 1900 et 2000. Aprs c'est sr si tu compares 1940 et 1920 on peut pas appeler a une progression...

Je sais pas qui a dit que l'histoire se rptait, mais c'est une vaste fumisterie. Je ne vois pas d'exemple o a se vrifie.
Aujourd'hui les ides que je partage sur le droit des homos deviennent majoritaire. Je ne dis pas qu'elles le resteront indfiniment, mais ce qui est sr pour moi c'est que les ides que dfendent certains sont passistes et ne reviendront pas " la mode".

En mme temps c'est bien, a aura permis  certain de dcouvrir ce que c'tait que descendre dans la rue pour ses ides... et d'tre aussi dans le camp des perdants.
http://actualite.portail.free.fr/fra...i-un-militant/
J'aime particulirement Pierre, "de gauche". Je me demande pour qui il a vot lui, tous les candidats de gauche avaient le mariage homo dans leur projet.

----------


## souviron34

> Mou. Je suis partisan de leur expliquer pourquoi tel ou tel principe, ce qui implique qu'ils rflechissent dessus d'abord et qu'ils en discutent. Si on impose une morale sans expliquer pourquoi, et rpondre aux questions des gamins, une partie dcidera que t'a tort, et fera ce qu'elle veut.


Mouais.....

Un gamin, un chien, un chat, ou n'importe quel adulte ou ado, partout dans le monde, il suit des rgles qu'on lui DICTE..

On t'apprend  pas pisser au lit..  Tu peux expliquer en long en large et en travers, a changera rien..  a s'apprend sans comprendre... Nous sommes des animaux, et un certain nombe de comportements s'apprenent chez les humains comme chez les animaux, sans explication .. Les chats aprennent  tre propre, se laver, etc..  

Alors oui, pour apprendre que l'eau sort d'un robinet si tu l'as pralabelement ouvert seulement, l tu peux expliquer et faire raisonner..

Mais avec un certain nombre de choses, a s'apprend, point barre..

Comprendre - et assimiler - que il n'y a QUE dans certains cas trs particuliers par exemple que tu peux ne PAS respecter la police ou l'autorit, a ne s'apprend pas  l'cole.. Si tu commences  dire "il y a des cas o", tu te retrouves avec ce qu'on a aujourd'hui, des gamins de 9 ans qui font des doigts d'honneur aux flics, quand c'est pas les insulter directement...






> Et ne vous emballez pas, c'est pas cyclique.





> Je sais pas qui a dit que l'histoire se rptait, mais c'est une vaste fumisterie. Je ne vois pas d'exemple o a se vrifie.


Ah ben.. Vous m'en direz tant, mes braves monsieurs..

La supriorit de notre poque sur l'Histoire de l'Humanit..

a me ferait rigoler si c'tait pas si pathtique..

----------


## Invit

> Ah ben.. Vous m'en direz tant, mes braves monsieurs..
> 
> La supriorit de notre poque sur l'Histoire de l'Humanit..
> 
> a me ferait rigoler si c'tait pas si pathtique..


Et c'tait quand ce fameux Age d'Or par rapport auquel notre poque est toute pourrie en comparaison ?

----------


## micka132

Je me suis toujours demand pourquoi les grandes civilisation chutaient, et ceux  chaque fois, donc en gros pourquoi l'histoire se rpte, n'en dplaise  Gastiflex.
Je pense que l'arrogance des populations y est pour quelque chose...



> Et c'tait quand ce fameux Age d'Or par rapport auquel notre poque est toute pourrie en comparaison ?


Moi j'ai l'impression qu'on est sur la phase dclin...

----------


## Invit

> Au moins tu as vit la comparaison facile genre "Hitler a t lu par la majorit"


En fait mon rflexe avait t la star'ac, ou la majorit lit le gagnant, mais 
on est sur le fil politique, on sert des exemples politiques.




> Je dis que l'opinion de la majorit sur de nombreux sujets change et que globalement on progresse. Tu peux pas nier que la mentalit de la socit a progress entre les annes 1900 et 2000.


J'ai du mal  savoir ce qu'est "la mentalit de la socit", et  trouver des critres qui permettent de savoir si elle progresse ou rgresse.

Si je compare 1900  2000, avec mes valeurs de l'an 2000, je vois des domaines o les mentalits ont probablement volu en bien (moins de racisme, plus de tolrance, notamment sexuelle), mais aussi de claires rgressions (tout ce qui  trait  l'honneur, l'honntet, l'intrt gnral, on vit dans une socit bien plus goiste, je crois). 

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit facile de dcider s'il y a ou non progrs. Note aussi, qu'on ne peut parler de progrs que par rapport  des valeurs, lesquelles changent avec le temps, et d'un individu  l'autre.




> Aujourd'hui les ides que je partage sur le droit des homos deviennent majoritaire. Je ne dis pas qu'elles le resteront indfiniment, mais ce qui est sr pour moi c'est que les ides que dfendent certains sont passistes et ne reviendront pas " la mode".


Il est difficile de savoir dans quelle mesure la loi telle qu'on nous la rdige est "majoritaire". Si tous les sondages semblent dire qu'une majorit approuve le mariage homo, c'est moins net pour l'adoption, et minoritaire pour la PMA/GPA, qui sont pourtant des revendications fortes des associations, et des dfenseurs de la loi, notamment  l'assemble.

Ensuite, pour l'volution de ces ides, il est trs difficile de juger demain  partir des ides d'aujourd'hui. Il y a une trentaine d'annes, on considrait que le mariage tait ringard, aujourd'hui, il est revendiqu comme "reconnaissance sociale". Je pense que le dbat actuel aurait paru incroyablement passiste  Cohn Bendit en 68, mais le Cohn Bendit actuel, notable, install, le voit diffremment. 




> Et c'tait quand ce fameux Age d'Or par rapport auquel notre poque est toute pourrie en comparaison ?


Ca dpend des sujets, mais j'ai un faible pour la fin du 18eme et le dbut du 19eme. En terme d'ides, de littrature, d'art, et de valeurs (honneur, dvouement), on a difficilement fait mieux. Et je me dis souvent que quand on compare le travail d'un architecte naval de l'poque, qui concevait tout seul des navires qui pouvaient voguer un sicle, et celui d'un "architecte logiciel" d'aujourd'hui, qui applique btement une mthode pour produire les specs boursoufles d'un programme qui ne sera plus maintenable dans trois ans, je me dis qu'il y a comme une diffrence de classe...

Francois

----------


## dragonno

A ceux qui pensent que l'htro-sexualit et l'homo-sexualit c'est pareil, que l'homo-sexualit doit faire partie de l'ducation des enfants au mme titre de l'htro-sexualit, qui trouvent normal qu'un homme ait des rapport sexuels avec un autre homme ou une femme avec une autre femme, et qui pensent qu'ils ont raison et que moi je suis un arrir, je ne peux que rpondre par un extrait de Micka qui correspond tout a fait  ce que je pense :



> Le fameux, c'est moi qui ai raison, toi tu as tord.
> Ce qui me fascine c'est que tu ne t'en rends mme pas compte.


Ensuite, avoir une relation sexuelle avec un homme quand on est un homme, juste parce qu'on le trouve beau, ou juste parce qu'on l'aime, je rpond que ce n'est pas pour ces deux raisons qu'on doit avoir le droit d'avoir des relations avec, il faut garder des limites, on parle philosophie et socit l, pas juste de sentiments ou de dsirs, et c'est le propre d'un homme conscient et raisonnable, mais il semble qu'une grande partie de notre socit a perdu la raison.
Si un tre humain ne met pas de limites  ses dsirs, a ce compte-l, on peut avoir une relation sexuelle avec sa soeur, son frere, son enfant, l'enfant de sa soeur ou de son frere, et mme son chien, etc...
Pourquoi pas aussi un prof qui trouverait qu'un de ses lves est bien pour lui.
Et tout a est compltement aberrant.
Comme je l'ai dj dit, c'est mon avis, je ne comprend pas que je doive m'expliquer dessus, mais pour la gauche en grande partie homosexuelle, les autres ont tord, et ne doivent pas avoir l'avis contraire  leur pense, il faut tre ouvert, compltement ouvert, les jambes aussi...
Ce que je pense, c'est que l'ouverture a une limite dans la vie, et ce dans tous les domaines, l'ouverture  l'autre de faon excessive est comme tous les excs quelconques, gnratrice de problme pour l'tre humain.
Comme je l'ai dj crit, les homos font ce qu'ils veulent entre-eux, tant qu'ils n'essaient pas d'influencer la jeunesse, car l ce n'est pas admissible.
C'est comme la religion, les croyants peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent dans leur temples etc, mais ils ne doivent pas influencer nos enfants.

*Par Micka :*



> Je me suis toujours demand pourquoi les grandes civilisation chutaient, et ceux  chaque fois, donc en gros pourquoi l'histoire se rpte, n'en dplaise  Gastiflex.
> Je pense que l'arrogance des populations y est pour quelque chose...
> Citation:
> Et c'tait quand ce fameux Age d'Or par rapport auquel notre poque est toute pourrie en comparaison ?
> Moi j'ai l'impression qu'on est sur la phase dclin...


En effet, regarde, toutes les civilisations qui ont t arrogantes ont t rduites  nant.

Je pense aussi que la socit est en dclin, d'ailleurs si on lit Ren gunon, un grand mta-physicien, il le rappelle dans plusieurs de ses livres, et cette ide n'est pas de lui, elle est de la croyance hindou millnaire, mais bon lui l'analyse trs bien par rapport  notre poque.
S'il y a bien un auteur que je recommande c'est Ren gunon.

Tiens, un petit mot  propos du clivage gauche/droite :
C'est vrai qu'il y a des personnes qui pensent qu'il faut garder une certaine ligne de penses concernant la socit, les droits et les devoirs, un peu comme une rfrence pour ne pas que la socit drive trop, on les dit conservateurs, mais ils savent s'adapter aux nouveauts de la vie, mise  part quelques-uns, mais a c'est dans tout groupement il y a toujours quelques-uns qui extrmisent.
D'un autre cot, en face si je puis dire, il y a des gens qui pensent que l'on ne doit pas faire rfrence  des rgles fixes, qu'il faut changer de rgles selon l'poque, tre ouvert  tous et toutes, et on les dit progressistes, rvolutionnaires dans certains cas, d'o cette fameuse division en droite et gauche, mais ce clivage ne doit pas rester excessif comme il l'est actuellement et l'a t, je ne vois pas ce qui empche une personne de droite d'avoir des ides dites de gauche, et l'inverse aussi.
Ce qui est nul c'est juste de ne pas admettre sa diffrence et continuer de faire croire qu'on est 100% de gauche.

D'ailleurs ce principe que je viens d'voquer, existe aussi dans le domaine de la religion, il n'est pas propre au monde politique.

Je viens de voir ce post de ROD dans "sagesses du jour" :



> Montesquieu :
> Une chose nest pas juste parce quelle est loi ; mais elle doit tre loi parce quelle est juste.


Il s'applique tout a fait  la loi sur le mariage gay...
On nous dit que parce que la loi passe alors on doit se taire, que c'est a la dmocratie.
La loi doit tre approuve par le peuple et non par les lus, c'est a la vraie dmocratie, comme le souligne un lien dans ma signature.

----------


## gangsoleil

> J'aime particulirement Pierre, "de gauche". Je me demande pour qui il a vot lui, tous les candidats de gauche avaient le mariage homo dans leur projet.


Ce n'est pas parce que tu votes pour une personne/un parti que tu dois forcement etre d'accord avec l'integralite des idees proposees. Heureusement d'ailleurs, sinon la participation serait beaucoup plus basse.




> A ceux qui pensent que l'htro-sexualit et l'homo-sexualit c'est pareil, [...]
> Comme je l'ai dj crit, les homos font ce qu'ils veulent entre-eux, tant qu'ils n'essaient pas d'influencer la jeunesse, car l ce n'est pas admissible.
> C'est comme la religion, les croyants peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent dans leur temples etc, mais ils ne doivent pas influencer nos enfants.


Mais... Ou as-tu vu des homos essayer d'influencer des enfants ? Attention, je ne parle pas d'un individu isole, mais d'un groupe/association/parti/je-ne-sais-quoi qui aurait pour but d'influencer les enfants.
A ma connaissance, les homos demandaient les memes droits maritaux que les heteros.
Ensuite, s'est posee la question des droits parentaux, question qui a tres vite ete eludee par le gouvernement.
A aucun moment je n'ai l'impression qu'il ait eu un mouvement ayant pour but d'influencer les enfants.

Quant aux croyants qui font ce qu'ils veulent dans leur temple/eglise/autre, on pourrait en parler longuement, car ce n'est a mon avis pas du tout le cas (je veux dire par la que le debat religieux sort tres souvent de ces lieux de culte).

----------


## pmithrandir

Dragonno, tu drape de plus en plus...  Ca ne me g_ne pas, mais tes propos frise l'homophobie.

Pour te rpondre plus srisuemenet... Oui, l'orientation serxuelle de quelqu'un ne me concerne pas. Cette personne fait ce qu'elle veut de son corps. Il n'y a que certaines limites ou cela impacte la socit ou celle ci impose des rgles suplmentaires : 
 - mariage entre personnes proches familiales : ces unions son rejets dans la majorit des peuples parce qu'elles engendre plus de bb handicaps. On protge donc l'enfant d'un handicap, mais galement la socit d'un couts en l'interdisant.
 - union entre un prof et son lve : Ce n'est pas interdit en France. La seule condition qui s'applique, c'est que cet lve ait plus de 18 ans. La majorit sexuelle de 15 ans ne s'applique pas quand la personne a une autorit morale sur l'autre. Mais rien n'empeche un prof de se mettre avec une fille de plous de 18 ans, ou une prof avec un jeune homme de 18 ans. La loi n'y trouvera rien a redire.(le sens professionnel peut etre un peu plus selon le public accueilli).

En fait, le gros problme qui sous entends de tes propos sont seulement que tu veut imposer des limites morales a des personnes. Sous pretexte que tu n'aimes pas les gens de mme sexe, tu penses que c'est le seul modle qui devrait exister.
Je pense que ces personnes ont droit  l'indiffrence et  assumer leurs choix.
Je n'ai pas a juger ce qui se passe dans le lit de personnes consotantes. (et avant que tu ne le dise, un mineur n'a pas le droit de donner son consentement avec tout le monde)

Tu n'es pas seulement oppos au mariage, mais mme  l'homosexualit en gnral. Dommage pour toi, elle est lgale, et le nier relve de l'homophobie, une chose punie par la loi.

Le mariage n'est rien d'autre qu'un pas de plus vers l'galit. 




> On nous dit que parce que la loi passe alors on doit se taire, que c'est a la dmocratie


Pour rpondre a ton  dernier propos, non, tu ne devras pas te taire parce que la loi passeras. Tu pourras t'indigner tant que tu veux en restant dans le cadre de celle ci(cad sans faire d'homophobie)

Personne ne t'empechera de refuser le mariage gay et de continuer  t'y opposer. Seulement, la population aura dcid, par l'intermdiaire de ses reprsentant, de ne pas tre en accord avec tes ides.
Et si on regarde les exemples qui ont dj autoris ce type d'union, on se rend compte que le rejet du mariage, comme beaucoup de loi, s'arrete peu aprs le vote. Les gens ne vont pas se rebeller contre la 5me rpublique pour cela et destituant le prsident. Ils vont donc attendre les prochaines lections et auront d'autres soucis plus important  leurs yeux  ce moment l. Comme les gens ne perdent rien dans l'histoire, ils vont revenir  de l'indiffrence dans leur majorit sauf les allums type civitas.(en gros ils feront ce que font tous les homophobes depuis 20 ans, ils fermeront les yeux sauf une partie infimme de ceux l qui continueront  casser du PD, dtruisant par la mme toute possibilit de revenir sur ce sujet. Pas un politicien n'allant approuver un groupe qui envahirait un mariage pour tabasser les maris).

----------


## dragonno

> Mais... Ou as-tu vu des homos essayer d'influencer des enfants ?


J'en ai dj parl dans un autre post du mme topic : Quand tu as un enfant qui grandit en voyant son pre embrasser un autre homme, ne me dit pas que ce n'est pas une influence.
Je n'ai pas parl d'un groupe/assoc en particulier, mais je peux le faire, le loby gay tente d'imposer l'homosexualit comme alternative au comportement htro-sexuel, dans les coles, dans les dessins anims, dans les pubs, et mme dans les forums.




> En fait, le gros problme qui sous entends de tes propos sont seulement que tu veut imposer des limites morales a des personnes.


Oui, bien sr, c'est moi qui veut imposer maintenant, lol
Je dfend un comportement sexuel normal et les gays tentent d'imposer le leur, moi je n'aime pas l'imposition, ils font ce qu'ils veulent, mais pas de l  l'imposer  la socit entire.
D'ailleurs, des limites morales il en faut forcment dans la vie, sinon on est des animaux.

Ne pas accepter l'homosexualit, c'est mon choix perso, je suppose qu'on a le droit d'avoir son opinion non ?
Si tu dis que c'est de l'homophobie, moi je dis que ce qui le serait vraiment ce serait de les har, ou de pousser au crime contre eux, hors je ne les hais pas, comme je l'ai dj dcris.

PS : On dit "que sous-tend tes propos", (ou bien : "sous-entendu par tes propos") pour infos  :;): 



> qui sous entends de tes propos

----------


## Golgotha

> C'est comme la religion, les croyants peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent dans leur temples etc, mais ils ne doivent pas influencer nos enfants.


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Sauf que, cela fait plus ou moins quinze sicles que la religion influence plus ou moins les enfants, on ne m'a pas demand mon avis quand  quelques mois un cur m'a plong la tte sous l'eau, je ne sais pour quelle raison. Si il y  bien quelques chose qui tente de nous endoctrin ds notre plus jeune age, c'est la religion.

Tiens, bizarrement, personne ne dcent dans la rue pour interdire le baptme.... (fait sur des bbs).  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> Un gamin, un chien, un chat, ou n'importe quel adulte ou ado, partout dans le monde, il suit des rgles qu'on lui DICTE..


Oui oui, mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux en discuter avant pour avoir le soutien et l'accord du gamin. Ensuite si il veut pas, c'est comme a et pas autrement, il pourra pisser au lit tranquillement quand il sera majeur et qu'il aura son appart, mais pas avant.




> Si un tre humain ne met pas de limites  ses dsirs, a ce compte-l, on peut avoir une relation sexuelle avec sa soeur, son frere, son enfant, l'enfant de sa soeur ou de son frere, et mme son chien, etc...


Ca n'a rien  voir avec l'homosexualit. On te parle de personnes majeures et responsables. Il s'agit d'ouvrir le mariage aux couples de personnes majeures et responsables, pouvant donner leur consentement clair. Un enfant, un chien, un grille-pain ou un cadavre ne peuvent pas donner de consentement clair, il est donc hors de question de leur ouvrir le mariage.




> Comme je l'ai dj crit, les homos font ce qu'ils veulent entre-eux, tant qu'ils n'essaient pas d'influencer la jeunesse, car l ce n'est pas admissible.


Ca fait plusieurs fois que je te demande pourquoi influencer la jeunesse avec des visions htrosexuelles c'est bien, et avec des visions homosexuelles c'est mal. Si t'es pas foutu de rpondre  a, faut pas t'tonner que les opposants au mariage pour tous soient mal traits dans les mdias.




> J'en ai dj parl dans un autre post du mme topic : Quand tu as un enfant qui grandit en voyant son pre embrasser un autre homme, ne me dit pas que ce n'est pas une influence.


Et quand un enfant grandit en voyant son pre embrasser sa mre, c'est pas une influence ?




> Je n'ai pas parl d'un groupe/assoc en particulier, mais je peux le faire, le loby gay tente d'imposer l'homosexualit comme alternative au comportement htro-sexuel, dans les coles, dans les dessins anims, dans les pubs, et mme dans les forums.


Ben oui, vu que l'homosexualit est une alternative  l'htrosexualit.




> Ne pas accepter l'homosexualit, c'est mon choix perso, je suppose qu'on a le droit d'avoir son opinion non ?
> Si tu dis que c'est de l'homophobie, moi je dis que ce qui le serait vraiment ce serait de les har, ou de pousser au crime contre eux, hors je ne les hais pas, comme je l'ai dj dcris.


Indiquer que les homosexuels sont moins bien que des htrosexuels  cause de leur attirance pour les personnes de mme sexe n'est pas une opinion, mais un dlit (et d'ailleurs tu es bien incapable d'expliquer pourquoi a serait moins bien,  ce que j'en lis). L'homophobie, a n'est pas uniquement les har, c'est aussi refuser qu'ils soient aussi bien que toi.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu as tout a fait le droit d'avoir une opinion.
Maintenant, quand cette opinion revient a dire que l'homosexualit est infrieure a l'htrosexualit, que ce sont des comprtements dviant et que c'est pas loin de la zoophillie(ce que sous entendait ta tournure de phrase) tu dpasse le niveau d'opinion personnelle pour entrer dans le propos homophobe.

Il y a des avis que l'on a pas le droit d'exprimer en public. C'est comme le racisme ou l'antisemitisme.

Tu dis que tu n'accepte pas l'homosexualit, que c'est un choix personnel. Tu en as tout a fait le droit tant que ca reste personnel. Tu peux te dfinir comme htrosexuel, mais tu n'a pas le droit d'imposer ce choix aux autres citoyens.

Tu dfends ton comprtement sexuel, en voulant les empecher d'avoir le leur. Tu tablis l'htrosexualit comme suprieure et par la mme, tu instaures des diffrences entre les droits des citoyens en fonction de leur sexualit.

Je suis dsol, mais tu es bien dans le rle de l'oppresseur qui veut limiter les droits des autres.Les seules personnes qui seront impactes par ce changements sont les homosexuels, pas toi.
Tu pourras toujours te marier, tu pouras troujours avoir des enfants, faire appel  la PMA si tu le veux, ...
La seule chose, c'est qu'ils auront le droit eux aussi de se marier, et bientt,  la PMA. 


En effet, je ne me fait aucune illusion, l'interdiction sera dclare inconstitutionnelle trs prochainement quoi qu'il arrive. 
Et contrairement a ce que l'on dit, la PMA et la GPA sont deux choses diffrentes. Il y a une diffrence entre assister mdicalement pour obtenir un don de sperme, chose accepte dans notre socit et demander  une personne extrieure a la famille de porter un enfant pour vous.
La GPA consiste pour la mre  donner son enfant  une autre famille, chose qui n'est pas autorise en France.
La PMA consiste  donner un gamete et a provoquer la fcondation artificiellement. Le don de gamete est autoris et l'assistance mdicale galement. Ils seront donc ouvert quoi qu'il arrive aux homosexuels  un moment.

Pour rappel, en France, le foetus n'a d'existence lgale qu'une fois n et viable. 
Un gamete n'est rien d'autre qu'un dchet mdical, tout comme un foetus avant la naissance.
La loi dit en outre que la femme est automatiquement la mre de l'enfant sauf si elle dcide d'accoucher sous X. En dehors de cette dernire hypothse, elle ne peut dcider de perdre son lien de parent avec l'enfant. la Filiation est automatique, contrairement au conjoint qui doit "reconnaitre" l'enfant si il n en dehors des liens du mariage.
La GPA n'est donc pas possible sans refondre totalement la loi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Dragonno, que tu ne sois pas pour l'homosexualit pour toi-mme, a te concerne. Je suis moi-mme un htro (et pourtant je suis ce que tu appellerais de gauche  :;):  ). Que tu ne souhaites pas que tes enfants ou tes futurs enfants soient htro, je pense que c'est logique. Mais, que feras-tu si tes enfants sont homo ? Tu les exorciseras ? Tu les brleras sur le bcher des sorcires ? 

Ma fille a un ami homo, il vit trs bien avec ses amis, dans son boulot, pas de problme. Mais, il n'a jamais pu le dire  ses parents car il a peur de leur raction. C'est incroyable non ? a, tu vois, a me choque bien plus que de penser que des enfants puissent avoir 2 parents du mme sexe.

Y a un truc dans ton raisonnement qui ne va pas. Tu sembles croire que parce que des enfants voient des homosexuels s'embrasser a va leur donner envie de devenir homosexuels. Alors, comment expliques-tu que, malgr tout les tabous, les interdits, les carcans cultoro-religieux de notre socit, des hommes et des femmes soient devenus homosexuels ? Comment est-ce possible ? Comment expliques-tu cela ? Pourtant  une poque (pas si lointaine) il tait inimaginable de voir un couple homo s'afficher ouvertement. He bien, des hommes et des femmes devenaient malgr tout homosexuels. 
C'est juste que c'est leur choix, leur orientation sexuelle. a ne s'apprend pas dans les livres, il n'y a pas des cours pour devenir homo ou htro. 

Quand Gastiflex parle de progression, d'volution, je pense que ce n'est pas l'volution de la race humaine dont il parle. Car l'homosexualit n'est pas une volution de l'homme, elle est prsente depuis longtemps, elle fut tolre bien avant que l'homme ne cr Dieu au sens Catholique, dans des socits plus tolrante que les socits chrtiennes plus rcentes. Je pense par contre que l'acceptation de l'homosexualit est une volution de notre socit. Et cette volution n'a pu avoir lieu qu'avec la rgression de la pense chrtienne.
Je suis sr qu'il y a des homosexuels catholiques, et qu'aujourd'hui ils doivent remercier Dieu de les avoir entendus... C'est dommage que nombre de catholiques n'est pas entendu la mme chose, et oublie les principes de tolrance que prche pourtant leur religion.

Hier soir, je lisais a . H bien, tu ne vas le croire, mais ce sont des parents htrosexuels qui ont fait a. 
Et a, vous en pensez quoi, Dragonno et consort ? 



> La cour d'assises de la Sarthe a commenc ce lundi  juger *un pre et une mre* de famille accuss d'avoir caus la mort de leur fille Marina, 8 ans, ane de leurs quatre enfants en commun, aprs lui avoir inflig pendant plusieurs annes svices et coups particulirement inhumains.
> 
> *Eric* et *Virginie* Sabatier, gs de 40 et 33 ans, sont accuss d'actes de tortures et de barbarie sur mineure de moins de 15 ans ayant entran la mort.


Ce sont les modles que vous dfendez au nom du bien des enfants... de cette petite Marina. 
Je sais que ce sont des exceptions et que la btise et la mchancet n'ont pas de camps. Il y a, et aura des homo cons, mchants et sadiques, mais pas plus que d'htro ( en proportion s'entend).

----------


## gangsoleil

> Quand tu as un enfant qui grandit en voyant son pre embrasser un autre homme, ne me dit pas que ce n'est pas une influence.


Tu parlais de la religion. Lorsqu'un enfant grandit dans la religion, par exemple avec des parents qui sont de bons chretiens, qui lui font faire tout le cursus religieux standard, avec bapteme/communion/je-ne-sais-pas-quoi durant toute son enfance, ce n'est pas une influence ?
Cette influence ne me semble pas differente de "l'influence homosexuelle" dont tu parles.





> Je dfend un comportement sexuel normal


C'est quoi un comportement sexuel normal ? Tu veux dire que comme c'est le comportement de la majorite, c'est la norme ?
Les catholiques qui refusent le preservatif, c'est un comportement "normal" ? Je demande ca pour toutes les MST (pas seulement le SIDA), car cela a un cout pour la securite sociale, cout que nous supportons tous. Donc ca nous concerne directement.

----------


## Invit

> on ne m'a pas demand mon avis quand  quelques mois un cur m'a plong la tte sous l'eau, je ne sais pour quelle raison. Si il y  bien quelques chose qui tente de nous endoctrin ds notre plus jeune age, c'est la religion.


J'ai du mal  voir l'endoctrinement... On ne t'a pas demand ton avis, parce que tu avais quelques mois. Et comme tu avais quelques mois, je doute qu'on ait pu t'apprendre quoi que ce soit  cette occasion. 

Le baptme d'un bb, c'est toujours une dmarche volontaire des parents.  C'est eux qui font la demande, qui font la prparation, et ils le font pour eux.

Maintenant tu peux faire un procs  tes parents pour maltraitance, mais en accuser le cur, c'est une vaste blague...

On pourrait parler d'endoctrinement, en revanche, quand on met ses enfants dans le priv, presque toujours confessionnel. Mais ca a l'air de moins gner nos bobos des centre-ville, a...




> Ce sont les modles que vous dfendez au nom du bien des enfants... de cette petite Marina.


Tu veux dire quoi? Que parce que dragonno trouve le mariage homo "contre nature", il cautionne les enfants battus? 

Tu n'as pas l'impression d'tre un peu grotesque, l?




> Je sais que ce sont des exceptions et que la btise et la mchancet n'ont pas de camps. Il y a, et aura des homo cons, mchants et sadiques, mais pas plus que d'htro ( en proportion s'entend).


Si tu le sais, pourquoi donnes tu cet exemple (juste aprs le petit prche sur la tolrance et le progrs moral, a me fait toujours rire, quand les bouffe curs viennent faire la morale en prchant les valeurs de l'glise)? 

'tain vivement qu'on en finisse avec cette loi, parce qu'on n'a pas l'impression que le dbat s'lve... 

Francois

----------


## zaventem

> Si un tre humain ne met pas de limites  ses dsirs, a ce compte-l, on peut avoir une relation sexuelle avec sa soeur, son frere, son enfant, l'enfant de sa soeur ou de son frere, et mme son chien, etc...


Attends, assied-toi! Tu sais quoi? Et bien  part pour le chien, il n'y a rien qui l'interdit lgalement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai du mal  voir l'endoctrinement... On ne t'a pas demand ton avis, parce que tu avais quelques mois. Et comme tu avais quelques mois, je doute qu'on ait pu t'apprendre quoi que ce soit  cette occasion.


Voudrais-tu dire que le viole d'un bb, c'est pas grave, parce qu'il a que quelques mois et qu'on peut pas lui demander son avis ? Pareil pour les animaux, il faut alors lgaliser la zoophilie...  ::roll::  




> Le baptme d'un bb, c'est toujours une dmarche volontaire des parents.  C'est eux qui font la demande, qui font la prparation, et ils le font pour eux.


Je pense pour ma part, que si la religion appliquait  elle-mme ses principes de tolrance et de respect, elle n'obligerait pas le baptme avant que l'enfant soit en ge de dcider...




> Maintenant tu peux faire un procs  tes parents pour maltraitance, mais en accuser le cur, c'est une vaste blague...


Les 2 sont condamnables de la mme manire.




> On pourrait parler d'endoctrinement, en revanche, quand on met ses enfants dans le priv, presque toujours confessionnel. Mais ca a l'air de moins gner nos bobos des centre-ville, a...


C'est marrant parce que, pour moi, bobos des centres-villes se sont des cathos,  tendance colos-pour-la-bonne-conscience... 




> Tu veux dire quoi? Que parce que dragonno trouve le mariage homo "contre nature", il cautionne les enfants battus?


Absolument pas. Ce n'tait pas le sens de mes propos. Je voulais juste souligner l'absurdit de ceux qui, pour s'opposer au mariage pour tous, mettent en avant la scurit des enfants. Cette scurit serait assure par le fait d'avoir un pre et une mre, je pourrais comprendre, mais ce n'est pas le cas. Donc, au nom de quoi fait-on ce procs d'intention aux couples homo ? 




> Si tu le sais, pourquoi donnes tu cet exemple (juste aprs le petit prche sur la tolrance et le progrs moral, a me fait toujours rire, quand les bouffe curs viennent faire la morale en prchant les valeurs de l'glise)?


Cf Ci-dessus. Moi, ce qui m'a toujours fait rire, ce sont les curs qui prchent la morale chrtienne, la tolrance, mais qui ne l'appliquent pas  leur propre religion... 
En plus, je pense que la tolrance, n'est pas une valeur chrtienne, mais humaine. 
Et, je ne suis pas ce que tu appelles un "bouffe cur". Je n'adhre pas  la religion (en gnral, pas plus les chrtiennes, que les musulmanes que la juive ou la bouddhiste, ou je_ne_sais_quoi...). Mais, je n'empche personne de croire en ce qu'il veut, de pratiquer ce qu'il veut. Mais qu'il ne vienne pas me dire des conneries au nom de Dieu...  ::roll::  Qu'il y croit, c'est son droit, que je n'y croit pas, c'est le mien.

----------


## micka132

> Je pense pour ma part, que si la religion appliquait  elle-mme ses principes de tolrance et de respect, elle n'obligerait pas le baptme avant que l'enfant soit en ge de dcider...


Bof un peu d'eau sur la tronche a fait pas bien peur, c'est pas comme se faire tailler le canon  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## GPPro

> Cf Ci-dessus. Moi, ce qui m'a toujours fait rire, ce sont les curs qui prchent la morale chrtienne, la tolrance, mais qui ne l'appliquent pas  leur propre religion... 
> En plus, je pense que la tolrance, n'est pas une valeur chrtienne, mais humaine. 
> Et, je ne suis pas ce que tu appelles un "bouffe cur". Je n'adhre pas  la religion (en gnral, pas plus les chrtiennes, que les musulmanes que la juive ou la bouddhiste, ou je_ne_sais_quoi...). Mais, je n'empche personne de croire en ce qu'il veut, de pratiquer ce qu'il veut. Mais qu'il ne vienne pas me dire des conneries au nom de Dieu...  Qu'il y croit, c'est son droit, que je n'y croit pas, c'est le mien.


Parmi tous leurs dfauts, les religions en gnral, et les cathos en particulier, ont effectivement cette notion de tolrance  "gomtrie variable". Ca prne la tolrance dans tous les discours mais en pratique a laisse  dsirer. Et le tintamarre actuel sur le mariage homo en est la plus parfaite illustration. Cane change rien pour eux, donc peut-tre pourraient-ils faire preuve de tolrance envers ceux qui ont un mode de vie diffrent ???

Enfin bref, les religions sont le cancer de l'humanit (aprs, le cancer, chacun le sien, a se donne pas !).

----------


## micka132

> Parmi tous leurs dfauts, les religions en gnral, et les cathos en particulier, ont effectivement cette notion de tolrance  "gomtrie variable". Ca prne la tolrance dans tous les discours mais en pratique a laisse  dsirer. Et le tintamarre actuel sur le mariage homo en est la plus parfaite illustration. Cane change rien pour eux, donc peut-tre pourraient-ils faire preuve de tolrance envers ceux qui ont un mode de vie diffrent ???
> 
> Enfin bref, les religions sont le cancer de l'humanit (aprs, le cancer, chacun le sien, a se donne pas !).


L tu te trompe largement sur le but d'une religion. La religion, en tout cas les 3 grosses monothistes, ne sont pas l pour un dveloppement personnel, mais pour faire vivre une communaut ensemble. Pour cela il faut des rgles. Si les rgles de ton voisin sont pas les mme a peut poser problme.
Maintenant on a remplac la religion par la loi, et en France cette tolrance est toujours  gomtrie variable, j'en veux pour preuve le grand nombre de chanson de rap qui contiennent toute sorte de jolie propos  l'encontre de tel ou tel groupe de personne. Pour autant ils ne sont pas condamner, d'autre par contre pour une phrase "mauvaise"  un moment donne se font pincer.

Je suis bien d'accord les catholiques sont  "gomtrie variable", et la France probablement dut  son passif l'est tout autant. Il me semble que les USA sont beaucoup, beaucoup plus proche de la notion de libert d'expression que nous. Peut tre un hritage du protestantisme?

----------


## Invit

> 'tain vivement qu'on en finisse avec cette loi, parce qu'on n'a pas l'impression que le dbat s'lve...


Oui. Et pendant ce temps la rforme du code du travail qui passe comme une lettre  la poste...

----------


## Invit

> Je pense pour ma part, que si la religion appliquait  elle-mme ses principes de tolrance et de respect, elle n'obligerait pas le baptme avant que l'enfant soit en ge de dcider...


Le baptme est une dmarche des parents, en gros a correspond  la prsentation de l'enfant  la communaut, la dcision de l'enfant n'y entre pas. Pour l'enfant, tu as la communion, la profession de foi et la confirmation. Bref, on lui permet de choisir, voire, on le lui redemande  deux reprises. 




> C'est marrant parce que, pour moi, bobos des centres-villes se sont des cathos,  tendance colos-pour-la-bonne-conscience...


On n'a pas les mmes alors. Dans mes centre ville, les glises sont pleine de bourgeois pas bohme pour un sou, ou de cathos pas bourgeois du tout (gnralement immigrs).




> Absolument pas. Ce n'tait pas le sens de mes propos. Je voulais juste souligner l'absurdit de ceux qui, pour s'opposer au mariage pour tous, mettent en avant la scurit des enfants.


Je ne vois pas trs bien en quoi les exemples que tu cites soulignent, ou prouvent, quoi que ce soit. 

Ce sont juste des amalgames, semblables  ceux qui te font bondir quand on cite Al Qaeda pour montrer que l'islam est une religion violente, et que tous les musulmans sont de dangereux psychopathes, ou quand on fait un lien un peu rapide entre chomage et immigration, ou trangers et dlinquance.

Et c'est bien ce que je trouve nul, dans tout ce dbat. Prner la tolrance, l'ouverture d'esprit, c'est bien, mais la dfendre avec de pareils amalgames, ce n'est pas trs srieux. Voire, c'est improductif: je doute que les anti auraient rassembl aussi largement si les pros ne s'taient pas jets (btement  mon avis) sur cet argument du 'anti=homophobe', quand ce n'est pas 'anti=facho'.

Et je ne crois pas non plus que le discours sur les droits qu'on accord ou qu'on enlve ait aid non plus. Ce genre de discours, ca marche avec des syndicalistes, ou quand on discute des rglementations. Sur des questions symboliques (et le mariage est symbolique, sinon les homos se contenteraient d'un pacte civil), a fait terriblement picier, et c'est contre productif.

Bref, je crois que le gouvernement a russi de diviser la socit sur un sujet qui n'avait pas vocation  le faire, en frustrant les pros d'une partie de leur demande, tout en donnant aux anti l'impression qu'on se moquait d'eux, voire qu'on les mprisait. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Oui. Et pendant ce temps la rforme du code du travail qui passe comme une lettre  la poste...


Pas tout  fait quand mme... Il a fallu un vote bloqu au snat, le coup d'tat permanent, quoi... C'est sr qu'avec la droite qui se refait une sant, l'opinion au plus bas, et le PS qui s'interroge, s'aliner les Verts et le Front de Gauche, c'est une drole de bonne ide!

On nous rpte beaucoup actuellement que la droite ferait pire. Quand je vois cela, j'ai comme un doute...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Il me semble que les USA sont beaucoup, beaucoup plus proche de la notion de libert d'expression que nous. Peut tre un hritage du protestantisme?


Mou. La libert d'expression aux USA permet de tout dire, mme de mentir pour trainer volontairement ses opposants dans la boue. 
Il y a eu un jugement en Floride l dessus, Fox News tait accus d'avoir menti sur plusieurs sujets (dnoncs par un des employs), le jury a considr que oui, Fox News avait menti, mais que selon le premier amendement ils n'avaient pas obligation de dire la vrit.

C'est ce qui permet entre autres de lancer une grande campagne pour dnigrer Obama en indiquant qu'il n'est pas amricain mais kenyan, qu'il est supporter de Sadam Hussein, qu'il est musulman, etc... des paroles qui tomberaient probablement sous le coup de la diffamation en France.

----------


## micka132

> C'est ce qui permet entre autres de lancer une grande campagne pour dnigrer Obama en indiquant qu'il n'est pas amricain mais kenyan, qu'il est supporter de Sadam Hussein, qu'il est musulman, etc...


Et qui ne l'on pas empcher d'tre elu, 2 fois mme ::roll:: 



> des paroles qui tomberaient probablement sous le coup de la diffamation en France.


Probablement, le problme que je soulve c'est que, c'est un fait que nous n'avons pas une libert d'expression totale, mais que ce qui me gne c'est que c'est  "gomtrie variable".

----------


## souviron34

> Et c'tait quand ce fameux Age d'Or par rapport auquel notre poque est toute pourrie en comparaison ?


_Micka_ t'a donn la rponse :




> Je me suis toujours demand pourquoi les grandes civilisation chutaient, et ceux  chaque fois, donc en gros pourquoi l'histoire se rpte, n'en dplaise  Gastiflex.


Et il n'y a pas que les "civilisations" au vrai sens... 

Mais videmment, c'est trop dur  comprendre pour des gens qui ne voient pas plus loin que Facebook et les 20 dernires annes...





> Ensuite, pour l'volution de ces ides, il est trs difficile de juger demain  partir des ides d'aujourd'hui. Il y a une trentaine d'annes, on considrait que le mariage tait ringard, aujourd'hui, il est revendiqu comme "reconnaissance sociale". Je pense que le dbat actuel aurait paru incroyablement passiste  Cohn Bendit en 68, mais le Cohn Bendit actuel, notable, install, le voit diffremment.


C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me choque le plus dans tout ce toutim...

Etant un pur produit de l'aprs-68, que ce soit moi ou tout mes amis/connaissances, quel que soit le milieu, trs trs peu sont maris (_une infme proportion_).

L'crasante majorit vit en couple, la plupart du temps mme pas PACSs, juste "concubin", en union libre... Avec ventuellement un ccertificat  la mairie pour avoir les tarifs couples  la SNCF..

Et je constate que, depuis une 15aine d'annes, et l c'est l'apothose, les jeunes, et, au vu de ce fil, des jeunes qui se proclaement athes et vomissent les institutions et la religion, s'accrochent dssprement  ce symbole...

Alors je veux bien que ce soit le "retour du balancier", mais justement a me fait doucement rigoler, entre des rflexions comme  celles de _Gastiflex_ sur "_l'volution inluctable_", et les contradictions de gens se pensant "progrs" alors qu'ils rentrent dans un cadre super-ancien et dpass...

Parce que, permet-moi, _Gastiflex_, mais le mariage est une rgression immense par rapport aux annes fin 60-dbut 80... Comme l'est d'ailleurs certains comportements "familiaux" (_la tendance des couples  vouloir/trouver normal que la femme reste  la maison s'occuper des gamins, le fait de pousser  ce qu'une femme n'aille pas  la piscine avec les necs (comme le citait pmithrandir je crois), le nombre d'avortements et/ou de filles-mres alors que la loi Veil  presque 40 ans.._)..

a c'est une vraie rgression..






> Tu as tout a fait le droit d'avoir une opinion.
> Maintenant, quand cette opinion revient a dire que l'homosexualit est infrieure a l'htrosexualit, que ce sont des comprtements dviant et que c'est pas loin de la zoophillie(ce que sous entendait ta tournure de phrase) tu dpasse le niveau d'opinion personnelle pour entrer dans le propos homophobe.


Et ??

Il a le droit de les avoir.. Que tu ne sois pas d'accord c'est une chose, mais il a le droit..

Sinon qui va dcider ce qui est bon ou pas bon ??

Ah j'ai peur de comprendre.... Le "politiquement correct"...





> Voudrais-tu dire que le viole d'un bb, c'est pas grave, parce qu'il a que quelques mois et qu'on peut pas lui demander son avis ? Pareil pour les animaux, il faut alors lgaliser la zoophilie...


Euh faut pas charrier quand mme.... On parle pas du viol d'un bb mais de mettre de l'eau sur son front...

L tu dpasses la limite quand mme...





> Enfin bref, les religions sont le cancer de l'humanit (aprs, le cancer, chacun le sien, a se donne pas !).


De mme que leur ngation...

----------


## r0d

> La libert d'expression aux USA permet de tout dire


Ce n'est pas tout  fait exact, il y a quelques limitations tout de mme. Comme par exemple bafouer le drapeau national, ou l'appel  la rbellion (Chomsky s'est pris un procs pour a il y a une dizaine d'annes). Je ne trouve pas de sources, mais je sais qu'il y a quelques autres exceptions.
Aprs, toutes ces limites sont souvent floues et la responsabilit de l'interprtation finale est laisse aux juges (et ventuellement aux jurys).

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par GPPro
> 
> Enfin bref, les religions sont le cancer de l'humanit
> 
> 
> De mme que leur ngation...


Et la ngation de leur ngation. Et l'abngation de leur ngation. Et la ngation de l'abngation de la nation.
Et la natation dans tout a?
Bon je dconne, mais ce que je veux dire c'est le problme, dans le fond, c'est juste qu'il faut laisser les gens s'exprimer, mme si on n'est pas d'accord. Et c'est vrai que sur ce point, la religion a ses travers. Je ne gnralise pas, la majorit des pratiquants (toutes religions incluses) sont en fait trs tolrants; mais les institutions le sont moins. Aprs videmment il ne faut pas tomber dans le travers que l'on dnonce (devenir dragon pour chasser le dragon, comme disait Kant), mais le propos de GPPro n'tait pas de cet acabit. On peut dnoncer quelque chose sans l'interdire, c'est mme l'ide qui lgitime la notion mme de libert d'expression.

----------


## ManusDei

> Il a le droit de les avoir.. Que tu ne sois pas d'accord c'est une chose, mais il a le droit..
> 
> Sinon qui va dcider ce qui est bon ou pas bon ??


Oui, mais comme tu le mets plus haut, il faut penser aux consquences.
Quand on dit que l'homophobie tue, ce n'est pas aux aggressions qu'on pense principalement, mais aux jugements, aux insultes, au regard des autres. 
Je me rpte, mais encore aujourd'hui, un ado qui avoue son homosexualit peut se retrouver  la rue dans les 10 minutes, aprs avoir entendu "tu n'es plus mon enfant, tu es mort pour moi, part de chez moi", "comment on a pu rater ton ducation  ce point" ou d'autres commentaires (plutt des amis) comme "tu comprends, j'ai rien contre toi, je te connais, mais j'ai pas envie qu'on croit que je suis homo" ou "je comprend pas, t'es quelqu'un d'quilibr, pourquoi t'es homo ?".
En ce moment, il a aussi droit aux rapprochements entre homosexualit et pdophilie ou zoophilie, et que ce qu'il est c'est mauvais pour les enfants.

----------


## souviron34

> des paroles qui tomberaient probablement sous le coup de la diffamation en France.


Sauf quand c'est vis  vis d'une frange floue de la population.. qui ne va pas 
"dans le bon sens"..

Alors l on a tous les droits  ::aie:: 





> Je pense par contre que l'acceptation de l'homosexualit est une volution de notre socit. Et cette volution n'a pu avoir lieu qu'avec la rgression de la pense chrtienne.


Faudrait mieux te renseigner...

A la Renaissance c'tait un fait usuel (_Lorent de Mdicis, Franois 1er, MichelAnge.._). Plus tard aussi (_Louis II de Bavire, Baudelaire, .._) ...

Pourtant tous chrtiens, et mme pour la majorit catholiques..

Et avant, chez les Romains, c'tait aussi totalement public..

Chez les Borgia on tait pape et on baisait  gauche et  droite, y compris sa fille..


C'est surtout qu'on vit (_que ce soit les socits bases sur la religion ou pas_), contrairement  ce que proclame _Gastiflex_ (et toi) dans des cycles, des cycles libraux et des cycles conservateurs... Les balanciers.. Aprs une priode de conservatisme, a se libre, puis aprs cette priode a se conservatise, etc..

Les annes "folles" de l'entre-deux guerres taient trs libres par rapport aux annes 50, qui ont amens aux annes 60 et la "rvolution sexuelle", et maintenant on est plutt dans une,phase conservatrice, qui veut se faire croire qu'elle est libre en mettant des symboles..

----------


## Invit

> Etant un pur produit de l'aprs-68, que ce soit moi ou tout mes amis/connaissances, quel que soit le milieu, trs trs peu sont maris (_une infme proportion_).


Je crois que c'est ce qui a le plus agac les religions (pas juste les cathos, soit dit en passant, mme si nos amis bien pensants n'aiment pas trop l'entendre). 

Au fond, avec l'union libre, le pacs, les non croyants avaient plein d'outils autres que le mariage pour avoir leurs rductions SNCF et leurs dfiscalisations, et le mariage redevenait doucement une institution religieuse, *et surtout prive*.

Voila-t-y pas qu'on en refait un symbole laic. L'Etat "reconnait" l'amour que se portent les gens, donne un statut, ouvre un droit  un symbole...

Moi qui croyait que l'Etat ne s'occupait pas de la vie prive? (la religion s'en occupe, elle n'a jamais prtendu le contraire)




> Sinon qui va dcider ce qui est bon ou pas bon ??
> Ah j'ai peur de comprendre.... Le "politiquement correct"...


C'est tout le problme de la "morale laique" qu'on voudrait nous imposer, au nom de la tolrance et du vivre ensemble, bien entendu. Qui dcide de ce qui est moral? Les religions, ah ben non, les sondages, ah non plus, une lite, autoproclame, avec des assoces, des lobbys...

Et a n'a bien entendu rien  voir avec les ligues de vertu, et le puritanisme, hein? Puisqu'on vous dis que c'est un progrs!

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me choque le plus dans tout ce toutim...
> 
> Etant un pur produit de l'aprs-68, que ce soit moi ou tout mes amis/connaissances, quel que soit le milieu, trs trs peu sont maris (_une infme proportion_).
> 
> L'crasante majorit vit en couple, la plupart du temps mme pas PACSs, juste "concubin", en union libre... Avec ventuellement un ccertificat  la mairie pour avoir les tarifs couples  la SNCF..
> 
> Et je constate que, depuis une 15aine d'annes, et l c'est l'apothose, les jeunes, et, au vu de ce fil, des jeunes qui se proclaement athes et vomissent les institutions et la religion, s'accrochent dssprement  ce symbole...
> 
> Alors je veux bien que ce soit le "retour du balancier", mais justement a me fait doucement rigoler, entre des rflexions comme  celles de _Gastiflex_ sur "_l'volution inluctable_", et les contradictions de gens se pensant "progrs" alors qu'ils rentrent dans un cadre super-ancien et dpass...
> ...


Histoire d'viter que tu te ridiculises un peu plus : http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/docume...?ref_id=ip1435.

Un conseil : en matire de socio arrte de gnraliser ta petite exprience, a t'vitera de dire des neries.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui, mais comme tu le mets plus haut, il faut penser aux consquences.
> ...
> En ce moment, il a aussi droit aux rapprochements entre homosexualit et pdophilie ou zoophilie, et que ce qu'il est c'est mauvais pour les enfants.


Oui, mais il faut combattre ces ides, pas dire "_tu dpasse le niveau d'opinion personnelle pour entrer dans le propos homophobe_"..

L tu fais des catgories.. Alors il y a les "anti-smites", les "anti-FN", les "anti-avortement", les "anti.."

Si tous ceux qui tombent dans une catgoriie n'ont pas le droit de s'xprimer parce que ils expriment une opinion minoritaire, voire extrmement minoritaire, voire haineuse, alors il n'y a plus de libert d'expression (et/ou de pense).

Il a parfaitement le droit  ses opinions et  les exprimer..

----------


## Invit

> Parce que, permet-moi, Gastiflex, mais le mariage est une rgression immense par rapport aux annes fin 60-dbut 80... Comme l'est d'ailleurs certains comportements "familiaux" (la tendance des couples  vouloir/trouver normal que la femme reste  la maison s'occuper des gamins, le fait de pousser  ce qu'une femme n'aille pas  la piscine avec les necs (comme le citait pmithrandir je crois), le nombre d'avortements et/ou de filles-mres alors que la loi Veil  presque 40 ans..)..


Oui certes. Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi cela serait la faute du mariage. On a un retour des comportements familiaux rgressifs, on a un retour du mariage, pourquoi lier les deux ?

Je suis trop jeune pour avoir connu a, mais si le nombre de mariage a diminu aprs mai 68, c'est grce  l'mancipation des femmes, non ?
D'o vient ce retour aujourd'hui ?
Et surtout, pourquoi dis-tu que le mariage est une rgression ?

----------


## GPPro

> Oui certes. Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi cela serait la faute du mariage. On a un retour des comportements familiaux rgressifs, on a un retour du mariage, pourquoi lier les deux ?
> 
> Je suis trop jeune pour avoir connu a, mais si le nombre de mariage a diminu aprs mai 68, c'est grce  l'mancipation des femmes, non ?
> D'o vient ce retour aujourd'hui ?
> Et surtout, pourquoi dis-tu que le mariage est une rgression ?


Il n'y a pas de "retour du mariage" c'est un fantasme de Souviron, voir le lien que j'ai mis ci-dessus.

----------


## r0d

J'arrive  comprendre le point de vue de dragonno ou david06600 qui n'aiment pas les homosexuels, c'est assez simple; et c'est leur droit. Par contre je ne comprend pas:



> Au fond, avec l'union libre, le pacs, les non croyants avaient plein d'outils autres que le mariage pour avoir leurs rductions SNCF et leurs dfiscalisations, et le mariage redevenait doucement une institution religieuse, *et surtout prive*.
> 
> Voila-t-y pas qu'on en refait un symbole laic. L'Etat "reconnait" l'amour que se portent les gens, donne un statut, ouvre un droit  un symbole...
> 
> Moi qui croyait que l'Etat ne s'occupait pas de la vie prive? (la religion s'en occupe, elle n'a jamais prtendu le contraire)
> 
> C'est tout le problme de la "morale laique" qu'on voudrait nous imposer, au nom de la tolrance et du vivre ensemble, bien entendu. Qui dcide de ce qui est moral? Les religions, ah ben non, les sondages, ah non plus, une lite, autoproclame, avec des assoces, des lobbys...
> 
> Et a n'a bien entendu rien  voir avec les ligues de vertu, et le puritanisme, hein? Puisqu'on vous dis que c'est un progrs!


Je ne comprend pas ce que tu essaie de dire. Que concernant le "mariage pour tous" (appelez-le comme vous voudrez), l'tat s'occupe de morale?

----------


## Invit

> Et surtout, pourquoi dis-tu que le mariage est une rgression ?


Parce que, *dans l'esprit de la pense 68*, le mariage tait un symbole de l'oppression de la femme, et dans une moindre mesure des enfants, et que s'en librer constituait un *progrs*.

Du coup, les classes "avances" de cette gnration vivaient en union libre, en se disant qu'avec le temps, a deviendrait la norme. (Note le parallle avec ton discours sur le mariage homo). Et, pour ces gnrations, le retour du mariage constitue l'inverse du progrs, donc une rgression.

Mais bien sur, pour les gnrations suivantes, qui n'ont pas connu Mai 68, ou n'ont pas eu la chance d'avoir des parents soixante huitards, ce retour au mariage (c'est  dire le fait que les classes duques actuelles se marient, et ne privilgientplus l'union libre) n'est pas une rgression mais une volution, et l'extension du mariage aux homos est un progrs.

Et c'est le fond du problme, pour parler de progrs, ou de rgression, il faut se rfrer  des valeurs, et ces valeurs voluent d'une population  l'autre, et d'une gnration  l'autre...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Histoire d'viter que tu te ridiculises un peu plus : http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/docume...?ref_id=ip1435.
> 
> Un conseil : en matire de socio arrte de gnraliser ta petite exprience, a t'vitera de dire des neries.


oui, et toi aussi..

Par exemple il n'y a *QUE*  EDF qui permet d'avoir 2 noms pour les factures... De mme pour tout un tas de choses..

Si tu veux un emprunt, kif-kif..

Pour mmoire, le PACS date de 1997.. 

Avant cette date, en union libre relle, tu n'as strictement aucun droit.. Tu es considr comme 2 clibataires par l'administration et la plupart des services et de la socit franaise.

Donc une grande partie s'est mari civilement *uniquement* pour a..  D'ailleurs, si  mon ge je prsente ma copine comme "ma copine", tout le monde (en FRANCE) me rit au nez..

Ce qui n'empche pas que, d'une part la plupart de ces gens ne se sentent pas maris, et que d'autre part je peux t'assurer que sur 100 personnes amis ou copains je dois en avoir 3 maris..

Maintenant,  Mr le Sociolgue, bon vent..

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui, mais il faut combattre ces ides, pas dire "_tu dpasse le niveau d'opinion personnelle pour entrer dans le propos homophobe_"..


http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...n/#post7249085
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...n/#post7248125
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...n/#post7248171




> Si tous ceux qui tombent dans une catgoriie n'ont pas le droit de s'xprimer parce que ils expriment une opinion minoritaire, voire extrmement minoritaire, voire haineuse, alors il n'y a plus de libert d'expression (et/ou de pense).
> 
> Il a parfaitement le droit  ses opinions et  les exprimer..


Sauf que ses paroles sont violentes, blessantes, et que quand j'essaye de discuter, il vite le sujet, ou ne rpond que trs partiellement. On est plus dans la discussion, mais dans la violence gratuite (et ignorante).

Bref, il estime avoir raison de pouvoir tenir des propos qui poussent des homo au mal tre et parfois au suicide, sans vouloir en discuter autrement que "c'est mon avis et pi c'est tout, j'ai le droit de l'avoir et je veux pas en discuter". Ben pour moi (et pour la loi), a n'est pas acceptable. Si t'estime que c'est justifiable, je te demande donc pourquoi des propos violents dnigrant une partie de la population devraient tre autoriss et lgitims ?

PS : j'en pense autant des propos sur les curs qui seraient tous des pdophiles potentiels.

Edit : car l, il tente quand mme de justifier que les homos ne sont pas les gaux des htro (et je parle pas du droit, mais de la morale). On peut s'attendre  des arguments et  une discussion pour soutenir ce point de vue, mais l, j'en vois pas.

----------


## souviron34

> je te demande donc pourquoi des propos violents dnigrant une partie de la population devraient tre autoriss et lgitims ?


Parce que - et ce dbat sur le mariage pour tous en est l'exemple flagrant - il y aura toujours une partie de la population qui se sentira blesse,..

Les homos, les juifs, les cathos, les mulusmans, les femmes de mnage, les informaticiens, les gens de gauche, les gens de droite, les blancs, les verts, les bleus, qui tu veux..

Donc si quelqu'un dit "_les homos je peux pas les sentir_", il a autant le droit de le dire que quelq'un qui dit "_les cathos je peux pas les sentir_",  dont on voit ici que eux-l ils peuvent s'exprimer sans problme..

----------


## r0d

> Parce que, *dans l'esprit de la pense 68*, le mariage tait un symbole de l'oppression de la femme


Dailleurs c'est intressant de noter l'volution. Plutt que la disparition du mariage, ce qui s'est produit a t une progression de l'galit homme/femme (il reste encore du boulot, mais a a tout de mme progress).

Un interprtation tout personnelle, c'est que cela est d  la progression du "libralisme" (disons le thatcherisme). C'est un fait, tout le montre, la libert des entreprises est inversement proportionnelle  la libert des individus. Il y l un rapport de cause  effet qui n'est pas vident, mais il n'y a aucun contre-exemple dans l'histoire. Par exemple, aux USA les entreprises et les individus sont trs libres par dfaut. Mais lorsque les rpublicains sont au pouvoir, ils augmentent les liberts des entreprises et rduisent celles des citoyens. Les exemples les plus parlants sont les laboratoires du libralisme en Amrique du Sud (le Chili de Pinochet, le Honduras de Maduro, etc.). La Core du sud est galement un bon exemple.

Enfin bref, tout a pour dire que la vague de "libralisme", qui ravage tout (terre, humain, animaux, spiritualit, culture...) sur son passage depuis une quarantaine d'anne, a balay l'esprit de mai 68 et ses prtentions libertaires. Or, libralisme, conservatisme et religion marchent ensemble, au moins au niveau institutionnel. a forme un rouleau compresseur d'un puissance inoue.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne comprend pas ce que tu essaie de dire. Que concernant le "mariage pour tous" (appelez-le comme vous voudrez), l'tat s'occupe de morale?


Tu mlanges deux rponses... Ce que je dis, c'est que le mariage a une forte valeur symbolique, et relve en partie de la sphre prive. En gros, le mariage a un aspect purement conomique et social (cela ouvre des droits), mais aussi un aspect symbolique (la reconnaissance, plus ou moins religieuse, d'un couple, chez les cathos de l'amour qu'ils se portent, image de l'amour divin). 

Depuis 68, avec l'union libre, le concubinage, le PACS, l'Etat a bti les outils permettant de dissocier l'aspect social de l'aspect religieux/symbolique, en rapprochant les droits des concubins de ceux des maris. Du coup, l'aspect social du mariage est devenu moins important, et sa valeur symbolique et religieuse plus grande. En gros, on se mariait par choix, pas pour des avantages conomiques et sociaux, et souvent ce choix tait associ  des convictions personnelles, religieuses ou morales. 

Ce crois que c'est pour cela que le discours sur le mariage homo, prsent (je ne sais pas si c'est dans le texte de loi, mais ca a t dit et rpt) comme une *reconnaissance* par l'Etat de l'amour que se portent deux personnes (de mme sexe ou de sexe diffrent), a t vcu par les partisans du mariage (notamment les religions, ce n'est pas un hasard si elles sont toutes d'accord) comme une violence symbolique: l'tat s'occupait de leurs affaires, dcidait  leur place. 

Et l'attitude des militants, qui prsentaient tout en terme de droits, et posaient le problme en terme de progrs moral, n'a pas aid...

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Tu mlanges deux rponses... Ce que je dis, c'est que le mariage a une forte valeur symbolique, et relve en partie de la sphre prive. En gros, le mariage a un aspect purement conomique et social (cela ouvre des droits), mais aussi un aspect symbolique (la reconnaissance, plus ou moins religieuse, d'un couple, chez les cathos de l'amour qu'ils se portent, image de l'amour divin). 
> 
> Depuis 68, avec l'union libre, le concubinage, le PACS, l'Etat a bti les outils permettant de dissocier l'aspect social de l'aspect religieux/symbolique, en rapprochant les droits des concubins de ceux des maris. Du coup, l'aspect social du mariage est devenu moins important, et sa valeur symbolique et religieuse plus grande. En gros, on se mariait par choix, pas pour des avantages conomiques et sociaux, et souvent ce choix tait associ  des convictions personnelles, religieuses ou morales. 
> 
> Ce crois que c'est pour cela que le discours sur le mariage homo, prsent (je ne sais pas si c'est dans le texte de loi, mais ca a t dit et rpt) comme une *reconnaissance* par l'Etat de l'amour que se portent deux personnes (de mme sexe ou de sexe diffrent), a t vcu par les partisans du mariage (notamment les religions, ce n'est pas un hasard si elles sont toutes d'accord) comme une violence symbolique: l'tat s'occupait de leurs affaires, dcidait  leur place. 
> 
> Et l'attitude des militants, qui prsentaient tout en terme de droits, et posaient le problme en terme de progrs moral, n'a pas aid...
> 
> Francois


Ok. Finalement, le problme serait peut-tre  cause de l'aspect dual du mariage: d'un ct administratif, de l'autre religieux. Officiellement c'est bien distinct, du moins en France, mais dans les murs a reste trs li.

----------


## souviron34

> Dailleurs c'est intressant de noter l'volution. Plutt que la disparition du mariage, ce qui s'est produit a t une progression de l'galit homme/femme (il reste encore du boulot, mais a a tout de mme progress).


Oui et non, comme je citais plus haut - il me semble que c'tait dans la discussion pendant la campagne lectorale l'an dernier - avec _pmithrandir_ je crois..

Il y a une une certaine progression ET une certaine rgression... 

Entre les trucs sur "_le noyau familial_" et "_la femme qui s'occupe des gamins_", la porno gnralise via Internet et les comportements sexuels des jeunes, et les explications justifies par "lex complexes" de femmes ne voulant pas tre en prsence d'hommes en maillot de bains, le fait de voir par exemple le Cap d'Agde voluer de naturisme en lieu de partouze et d'changisme, les tournantes, etc, tout ceci m'apparat plus comme une rgression que comme un progrs...





> Francois


 ::ccool::   ::lahola:: 

Excellente explication, merci  ::): 




> Ok. Finalement, le problme serait peut-tre  cause de l'aspect dual du mariage: d'un ct administratif, de l'autre religieux. Officiellement c'est bien distinct, du moins en France, mais dans les murs a reste trs li.


Oui, je pense..

C'tait le pourquoi de notre raction,  Franois et moi, comme de beaucoup de "contre" modrs..

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc si quelqu'un dit "_les homos je peux pas les sentir_", il a autant le droit de le dire que quelq'un qui dit "_les cathos je peux pas les sentir_",  dont on voit ici que eux-l ils peuvent s'exprimer sans problme..


Je frquente un certain nombre de jeunes homos (qui ont moins de 20 ans, ou moins de 25 ans), et les dgts de ce genre de propos, je les vois rgulirement. Donc si quelqu'un dit "les homos je peux pas les sentir" (ou les cathos, ou les araignes) sans pouvoir le justifier ou admettre que sa crainte est irrationnelle, ben non, il n'a pas le droit. 

Parce que ces avis et ces propos poussent des gens au mal tre ou au suicide.




> C'tait le pourquoi de notre raction,  Franois et moi, comme de beaucoup de "contre" modrs..


C'est ce qui fait que je ne vous reproche pas votre opposition. Votre opposition au mariage pour tous n'est pas justifie par une opposition  l'homosexualit.

----------


## r0d

> le Cap d'Agde voluer de naturisme en lieu de partouze et d'changisme, les tournantes,


Ha tiens a a l'air sympa l-bas; va falloir que j'aille y faire un tour (pour la culture hraultaise bien sr)  ::mouarf:: 




> tout ceci m'apparat plus comme une rgression que comme un progrs...


l'empire romain tait un exemple culturel, n'est-il pas?  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Je frquente un certain nombre de jeunes homos (qui ont moins de 20 ans, ou moins de 25 ans), et les dgts de ce genre de propos, je les vois rgulirement. Donc si quelqu'un dit "les homos je peux pas les sentir" (ou les cathos, ou les araignes) sans pouvoir le justifier ou admettre que sa crainte est irrationnelle, ben non, il n'a pas le droit. 
> 
> Parce que ces avis et ces propos poussent des gens au mal tre ou au suicide.


De mme que des propos comme "l'immigration est une invasion arme", qui poussent  divers types de violences.
Mais ne vaut-il pas mieux combattre cette forme de btise dangereuse, comme nous le faisons ici, plutt que de l'interdire?

----------


## souviron34

> sans pouvoir le justifier ou admettre que sa crainte est irrationnelle, ben non, il n'a pas le droit.


ben t'as une drle de notion du droit d'expression..  ::aie::

----------


## micka132

> Parce que ces avis et ces propos poussent des gens au mal tre ou au suicide.


C'est regrettable, mais je crois bien que certains catho "intgriste?" se sentent tout aussi perscuts par le dbat ambiant. Tu crois que c'est simple de se faire railler si tu oses dire que t'es contre le mariage pour tous homo parceque c'est contre ta religion ( et que tu n'as pas d'explication "logique", car la religion ca n'est pas de la logique)? Heuresement ces personnes ont dieu avec elle  ::roll:: 
Encore une fois tu vois les dgts que d'un cot.

----------


## Bluedeep

> De mme que des propos comme "l'immigration est une invasion arme", qui poussent  divers types de violences.


Qui a dit "arme" ? l'immigration est une invasion, c'est tout.

----------


## souviron34

> l'empire romain tait un exemple culturel, n'est-il pas?


Avec un p'tit nuage de lait  :;):

----------


## gangsoleil

> Depuis 68, avec l'union libre, le concubinage, le PACS, l'Etat a bti les outils permettant de dissocier l'aspect social de l'aspect religieux/symbolique, en rapprochant les droits des concubins de ceux des maris.


Tout le probleme vient bien de la difference de droits entre le PACS et le mariage. Si le PACS avait ete fait des le debut avec exactement les memes droits que le mariage, il y aurait probablement eu beaucoup moins de problemes, et il n'est meme pas certain que cette loi aurait eu un sens, a part pour le cote symbolique du mariage.

----------


## souviron34

> Tout le probleme vient bien de la difference de droits entre le PACS et le mariage. Si le PACS avait ete fait des le debut avec exactement les memes droits que le mariage, il y aurait probablement eu beaucoup moins de problemes, et il n'est meme pas certain que cette loi aurait eu un sens, a part pour le cote symbolique du mariage.


C'est bien pour a que depuis le dpart nous disons qu'il fallait plutt modifier le PACS, qui tait dj prvu pour a, et dj appliqu dans les faits depuis 15 ans, et donc n'aurait provoqu aucun toll..

Sauf que justement les associations et lobbys gays voulaient du mariage * cause* du ct symbolique...

D'o le sac de noeuds et les ractions...


C'est la mme chose que le problme du port du voile, etc etc.. Certains "jusqu'au-boutistes" font pression, alors que la grande majorit est correcte...

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'avoir une opinion n'est pas rprhensible en soit.
L'afficher sur un forum, c'est enfreindre  minima la charte je pense, et sans discussion la loi.

je ne l'ai pas dcid, je rappelais juste que c'est illgal.

----------


## Invit

> Ok. Finalement, le problme serait peut-tre  cause de l'aspect dual du mariage: d'un ct administratif, de l'autre religieux. Officiellement c'est bien distinct, du moins en France, mais dans les murs a reste trs li.


C'est comme cela que je m'explique l'ampleur de la manifestation, et la radicalisation du mouvement quand les manifestants se sont rendus compte que le gouvernement (leur gouvernement, on a tous le mme) et les mdias (des deux bords) refusaient de comprendre la violence symbolique qui leur tait faite. 

Ce que je trouve idiot, c'est qu'un dbat constructif aurait parfaitement pu avoir lieu, et un terrain d'entente trouv. Mais il se trouve que cela ne servait pas les intrts du gouvernement (qui avait besoin de rassembler ses troupes, pas la population) ou des lobbies qui ont besoin de dmontrer leur utilit, pour justifier leur financement.

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Qui a dit "arme" ? l'immigration est une invasion, c'est tout.


Tiens, quand on parle du loup... ce n'tait pas toi qui comparait l'immigration avec l'invasion de la France par l'Allemagne?
Je suis d'accord avec ManusDei sur le fait que certains propos font des dgts. Et ta prose, Bluedeep, dans laquelle on ne trouve pas la moindre trace de doute, est extrmement dangereuse. C'est ce qu'on appelle de l'affirmation auto-ralisatrice. En prchant ce genre d'ides, vous crez vous-mme le contexte propice  leurs ralisations.
Du point de vue de la psychologie sociale, cela s'apparente  un pan de la thorie de l'engagement: vous vous mettez en tte une ide, puis ensuite, et seulement ensuite, vous en trouvez les arguments. 
Je te met au dfi d'expliquer rationnellement ton point de vue.

----------


## r0d

> Ce que je trouve idiot, c'est qu'un dbat constructif aurait parfaitement pu avoir lieu, et un terrain d'entente trouv. Mais il se trouve que cela ne servait pas les intrts du gouvernement (qui avait besoin de rassembler ses troupes, pas la population) ou des lobbies qui ont besoin de dmontrer leur utilit, pour justifier leur financement.


Oui, il avait besoin de fdrer, mais je ne suis pas sr que a ait fonctionn. Il avait aussi besoin, je pense, d'une "grande cause  dfendre".

D'ailleurs on voit l une diffrence intressante entre ce gouvernement et le prcdent. Le gouvernement Fillon lanait des dizaines de projets de lois, et faisait la com sur un point secondaire, pour noyer le poisson. Le gouvernement actuel lance des grandes batailles sur des sujets secondaires, et se prend les pieds dans le tapis...

----------


## souviron34

> Oui, il avait besoin de fdrer, mais *je ne suis pas sr* que a ait fonctionn. Il avait aussi besoin, je pense, d'une "grande cause  dfendre".


Oh je pense que tu peux t'ter tes doutes  ::): 

Il est certain que a n'a pas fonctionn....  ::aie:: 

Il a russi l'exploit de diviser - en partie - y compris son propre camp..  et de politiser des gens qui ne l'taient pas..contre lui..

Quant  la "_grande cause  dfendre_", le bon sens que partagent quand mme beaucoup de gens,  gauche comme  droite, mme si au dpart certains se sont laisss entraner, la plupart aujourd'hui ont rflchi et constatent que d'une part il y avait moyen facile de faire avec le PACs, que d'autre part c'est pas franchement "une grande cause", et qu'enfin ils ont noy le poission sans faire avancer le schmilblick sur quoi que ce soit d'autre..

Une vraie russite, quoi  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs, battre les records absolus d'impopularit de la Vime, faut tre fort.. Parce que entre De Gaulle en 68, Chirac et Sarko, il y avait de la concurrence... et tout a en un an et sans aucune rforme de fond...

On va voir, mais je pense que il n'aura pas les c.uilles ni d'un Chirac avec sa dissolution ni d'un De Gaulle avec son rfrendum...

Mais avec 75% de pas satisfaits (_et c'est pas fini_), je sais pas si il peut continuer longtemps sans rien faire avant que le bouchon explose....

----------


## Invit

> Tout le probleme vient bien de la difference de droits entre le PACS et le mariage. Si le PACS avait ete fait des le debut avec exactement les memes droits que le mariage, il y aurait probablement eu beaucoup moins de problemes, et il n'est meme pas certain que cette loi aurait eu un sens, a part pour le cote symbolique du mariage.


Oui, c'est d'ailleurs exactement la position d'une partie des anti, qui voulaient un contrat d'union, diffrent du mariage, mais avec les mmes droits.

C'est la position sur laquelle je crois qu'on aurait pu s'accorder, si le gouvernement avait VOULU un consensus, et si les extrmes des deux bords ne s'taient pas jets dans l'hystrie (anti=homophobe d'un cot, civitas de l'autre).

Et je crois que c'est une justice qu'il faudrait rendre  Frigide Barjot: sous des dehors agaants, je crois qu'elle a assez bien vu le truc, ds le dbut, et qu'elle a failli russir.

Bref, c'est con...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui, c'est d'ailleurs exactement la position d'une partie des anti, qui voulaient un contrat d'union, diffrent du mariage, mais avec les mmes droits.


Je pense que ca aurait t plus simple a court terme, mais plus galre sur le long terme.
Tous les avantages des couples maris auraient du tre ajout au nouveau contrat, et vu que ca aurait t pour des homosexuel, je ne doute pas que nombre de personnes auraient train la patte pour faire trainer.

Exemple tarif prfrentiel, carte de fidlit, partage de forfait, de compte en banque, de crdit...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le baptme est une dmarche des parents, en gros a correspond  la prsentation de l'enfant  la communaut, la dcision de l'enfant n'y entre pas. Pour l'enfant, tu as la communion, la profession de foi et la confirmation. Bref, on lui permet de choisir, voire, on le lui redemande  deux reprises.


Ce qui est marrant, c'est que ceux qui pratiquent le baptme, sont les mmes qui hurlent contre l'IVG ! Sous prtexte que le ftus a des droits ! Droits qu'ils bafouent au moment du baptme sans aucun tat d'me.  ::aie:: 




> Je ne vois pas trs bien en quoi les exemples que tu cites soulignent, ou prouvent, quoi que ce soit.


Ils ne prouvent rien, ce sont des exemples. Simplement, quand on entend que les couples homo vont _assissner_ les enfants... Je me dis qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'tre homo pour massacrer les enfants, hlas ! Et donc, cet argument me semble nul et non avenu ! 




> Faudrait mieux te renseigner...
> 
> A la Renaissance c'tait un fait usuel (_Lorent de Mdicis, Franois 1er, MichelAnge.._). Plus tard aussi (_Louis II de Bavire, Baudelaire, .._) ...
> 
> Pourtant tous chrtiens, et mme pour la majorit catholiques..
> 
> Et avant, chez les Romains, c'tait aussi totalement public..
> 
> Chez les Borgia on tait pape et on baisait  gauche et  droite, y compris sa fille..
> ...


Je crois que tu as plus raison que moi sur ce point...

----------


## gangsoleil

> Oui, c'est d'ailleurs exactement la position d'une partie des anti, qui voulaient un contrat d'union, diffrent du mariage, mais avec les mmes droits.


Je ne cherche pas a mettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais dans le genre lourdeur bureaucratique, avoir deux contrats, l'un appele mariage, l'autre XXXX, qui apportent tous les deux exactement les memes droits mais pas aux memes personnes, sauf si ceux-ci sont de sexe different, c'est bien dans la lignee de l'administration francaise.

D'un stricte point de vue simplification administrative, on fait un seul truc, on l'appelle Bidule, c'est ouvert a tous les couples majeurs consentant bla bla bla, et hop, on passe au point suivant -- ou alors on continue dans la meme lignee a simplifier tout ce fatras administratif qui saoule tout le monde.

----------


## Invit

Vous pensez vraiment qu'un PACS avec droit  l'adoption serait pass plus facilement ? Quand on regarde les "arguments" des antis, la plupart sont au sujet des enfants.

----------


## ManusDei

> se faire railler si tu oses dire que t'es contre le mariage pour tous homo parceque c'est contre ta religion ( et que tu n'as pas d'explication "logique", car la religion ca n'est pas de la logique)?


Nous vivons dans un Etat laque. Une explication " cause de la religion" est invalide, et ne peut tre utilise pour faire pression sur l'Etat (ou la loi). Un argumentaire bas sur "ma religion dit" n'est tout simplement pas recevable (par contre si tu as d'autres arguments, bah je t'en prie).



> Encore une fois tu vois les dgts que d'un cot.


Relis mes posts.



> Mais ne vaut-il pas mieux combattre cette forme de btise dangereuse, comme nous le faisons ici, plutt que de l'interdire?


Je crois que j'ai montr dans mes posts prcdents que je voulais justement en discuter, en rpondant point par point  ce qu'crivait dragonno. C'est bien lui qui ne rpond pas, fermant la discussion.



> ben t'as une drle de notion du droit d'expression..


Donc tu acceptes qu'on laisse des personnes tenir des propos catgorisant d'autres citoyens comme tant une sous-population, avec une influence nfaste sur les enfants et la socit, refusant la discussion ?
Et je te le rappelle, ces mmes propos blessent, et tuent chaque anne.

Edit : En 6 mois de discussions sur ce sujet (et pas que ici), j'ai crois deux types d'opposants au projet. Ceux qui veulent bien tendre les droits sans l'utilisation du mot mariage, pour viter un dbat qui va dgnrer, ou qui estiment que le dbat est volontairement pos de manire biaise. C'est justifiable, et c'est respectable. Et ceux qui sont juste opposs parce que "les homosexuels c'est pas pareil", sans russir  justifier pourquoi et comment en dehors d'invocation aux traditions sans les justifier (juste "on a toujours fait comme a"), "l'homosexualit c'est pas naturel" (alors que les chiens, les pigeons, les dauphins, les singes bonobo homos, a existe), ou "c'est pas dans la culture humaine" alors que c'est dans plein de cultures humaines. Ben dsol pour les seconds, mais au bout d'un moment, si t'es juste pas capable de justifier srieusement ton point de vue et que tu ne veux pas rien entendre  qu'on te dit en face, ben tu te tais, tu rflchis et tu reviens quand tu voudras bien utiliser ton cerveau.

----------


## micka132

> Nous vivons dans un Etat laque. Une explication " cause de la religion" est invalide, et ne peut tre utilise pour faire pression sur l'Etat (ou la loi). Un argumentaire bas sur "ma religion dit" n'est tout simplement pas recevable (par contre si tu as d'autres arguments, bah je t'en prie).


Que a soit une religion ou une hypnose ou un philosophe sous narcotique le rsultat est l ils pensent a, tout comme l'homo n'y peut rien d'tre homo.
Pour moi le lac a intervient lorsque l'on veut changer quelque chose qui existe pour quelque chose de non lac. Un peu comme la nourriture differente  la cantine, des horraires de piscines dcalls...Enfin de la gomtrie variable quoi!




> Ben dsol pour les seconds, mais au bout d'un moment, si t'es juste pas capable de justifier srieusement ton point de vue et que tu ne veux pas rien entendre  qu'on te dit en face, ben tu te tais, tu rflchis et tu reviens quand tu voudras bien utiliser ton cerveau.


Personnellement je ne suis pas ici pour dfendre le camp anti, juste essayer de montrer que personne n'a raison, personne n'a tord non plus (si c'est pas beau ca), mais que toute vidence les reproches qui sont fait aux un s'appliquent aux autres.

----------


## gangsoleil

> tu reviens quand tu voudras bien utiliser ton cerveau.


Si seulement il y avait un moyen d'obliger les gens a se taire lorsqu'ils n'utilisent pas leur cerveau...

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour moi le lac a intervient lorsque l'on veut changer quelque chose qui existe pour quelque chose de non lac. Un peu comme la nourriture differente  la cantine, des horraires de piscines dcalls...Enfin de la gomtrie variable quoi!


Je comprend pas trs bien ton post (j'ai dit mon post prcdent pour le complter).

----------


## micka132

> Je comprend pas trs bien ton post (j'ai dit mon post prcdent pour le complter).


Je veux dire que si tu pars d'un tat A pour un tat B qui va bnficier qu'a une partie au nom de la religion, alors tu ne respectes pas la lacit.
Maintenant tu es dans un tat A qui  l'origine vient de la religion, et que tu veux aller vers B et que certains te disent non c'est pas trs religieux ca, tu leurs enlvent quelque chose. 
Dans un cas tu donnes, dans l'autre tu reprends. C'est comme ci on enlevait touts les jours fris religieux parce que c'est que des jours chrtiens. Perso je vois pas le mal si on m'en distribue autant d'autre jour. Mais pour le croyant pratiquant, la tu lui fait vraiment du mal. Tu lui enleves quelque chose d'important pour lui.

----------


## GPPro

> oui, et toi aussi..
> 
> Par exemple il n'y a *QUE*  EDF qui permet d'avoir 2 noms pour les factures... De mme pour tout un tas de choses..
> 
> Si tu veux un emprunt, kif-kif..
> 
> Pour mmoire, le PACS date de 1997.. 
> 
> Avant cette date, en union libre relle, tu n'as strictement aucun droit.. Tu es considr comme 2 clibataires par l'administration et la plupart des services et de la socit franaise.
> ...


Tu es vraiment un charlot... Tu nous soutiens que dans ton entourage personne n'est mari, maintenant face aux chiffres tu me sors une explication encore plus foireuse sur "les gens ne se sentent pas maris"...

Je ne prends pas plus de temps  rpondre, tu vas encore revenir avec tes affirmations premptoires, tes "moi je" et une ou deux tentatives d'argumentation bancale pour justifier de ce que tu aies raison.

Mr le sociologue communiste sanguinaire te salue bien bas.

----------


## ManusDei

> Dans un cas tu donnes, dans l'autre tu reprends. C'est comme ci on enlevait touts les jours fris religieux parce que c'est que des jours chrtiens. Perso je vois pas le mal si on m'en distribue autant d'autre jour. Mais pour le croyant pratiquant, la tu lui fait vraiment du mal. Tu lui enleves quelque chose d'important pour lui.


C'est comme la refiscalisation des heures supp, c'est un "avantage" qui ne devrait pas tre l. On a dans ces cas l la Rpublique qui offre un avantage aux chrtiens, vu que les jours chms correspondent aux ftes chrtiennes.

Donc oui, pour moi on devrait les enlever ou du moins les remplacer par d'autres jours sans connotation religieuse, si le croyant pratiquant ne veut pas travailler, il peut poser des jours de congs ces jours l (je suis pas fan mais on pourrait ajouter une clause faisant que les jours de congs poss pour une question religieuse ne puisse tre refuss, si il reste  la personne des jours  poser).

----------


## micka132

> Donc oui, pour moi on devrait les enlever ou du moins les remplacer par d'autres jours sans connotation religieuse, si le croyant pratiquant ne veut pas travailler, il peut poser des jours de congs ces jours l


C'est un dbat qui va bien finir par arriver  ::zoubi:: . Evidemment je pensais bien savoir ta rponse, je la respecte, mais jespre juste que tu entends bien que tu fais mal  d'autre, et potentiellement beaucoup.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je veux dire que si tu pars d'un tat A pour un tat B qui va bnficier qu'a une partie au nom de la religion, alors tu ne respectes pas la lacit.
> Maintenant tu es dans un tat A qui  l'origine vient de la religion, et que tu veux aller vers B et que certains te disent non c'est pas trs religieux ca, tu leurs enlvent quelque chose. 
> Dans un cas tu donnes, dans l'autre tu reprends. C'est comme ci on enlevait touts les jours fris religieux parce que c'est que des jours chrtiens. Perso je vois pas le mal si on m'en distribue autant d'autre jour. Mais pour le croyant pratiquant, la tu lui fait vraiment du mal. Tu lui enleves quelque chose d'important pour lui.


Je ne crois pas. 
En fait, il y a 2 mariages. Un reconnu par l'tat et qui a force de loi, l'autre qui est religieux et qui ne donne aucun droit. C'est une pratique accepte - tolre par la loi, d'une certaine partie de la population.
La loi ne change rien  la pratique religieuse du mariage. Elle ne s'occupe que du mariage civile.

Pour appuyer mes propos, si tu te maries civilement uniquement, tu as droit aux statuts des maris. Par contre si tu ne te maries que devant M. le Cur, alors ton mariage ne te donne aucun droit. Pour l'tat civile, les deux personnes sont clibataires (aprs ils peuvent tre pacs ou concubins, mais ils n'ont pas les mmes droits que les couples maris).

A noter, par ailleurs qu'on parle souvent de parrainage - au moment du baptme - mais les parrains et marraines n'ont aucun droit sur l'enfant, sauf si le baptme est civile. Ce second n'est quasiment jamais clbr (c'est un tort), mais il existe, et dans ce cas, en cas de dcs des parents, les parrains et marraines civiles ont un droit de regard sur l'ducation des enfants, alors que si le baptme n'est que religieux (comme souvent) la loi ne reconnait aucun droit aux parrains et marraines !

C'est pour cela que je dis que les catholiques n'ont pas voix au projet de loi sur le mariage pour tous, car elle ne les concernent pas en tant que catholiques. En tant que citoyens, ils sont lgitimes  s'opposer, s'ils ont des arguments valables. Mais c'est hlas l que le bt blesse ! Ils n'ont aucun argument, nada. Alors, ils sortent des inepties et se couvrent de ridicule. Ils se drapent alors dans l'offuscation, l'indignation pour finalement s'en remettre  la violence.

----------


## Invit

> D'un stricte point de vue simplification administrative, on fait un seul truc, on l'appelle Bidule, c'est ouvert a tous les couples majeurs consentant bla bla bla, et hop, on passe au point suivant -- ou alors on continue dans la meme lignee a simplifier tout ce fatras administratif qui saoule tout le monde.


Oui. Le problme, c'est qu'on l'appelle mariage, qu'on explique qu'il est "pour tous", que c'est une affaire de principe, que ceux qui sont contre sont des enc... d'homophobes fachos, et que d'ailleurs une bonne bombe dans leur manif, on va pas pleurer quand mme, enfin merde quoi...

... et qu'on se retrouve avec le bordel actuel. 

Je crois que j'aurais prfr une petite complication administrative.

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est un dbat qui va bien finir par arriver . Evidemment je pensais bien savoir ta rponse, je la respecte, mais jespre juste que tu entends bien que tu fais mal  d'autre, et potentiellement beaucoup.


Oui, sauf que je suis en mesure de le justifier. Par exemple (mais pas que) avec un extrait de l'article 1er de la Constitution de 1958.



> Elle assure lgalit devant la loi de tous les citoyens sans distinction dorigine, de race ou de religion. Elle respecte toutes les croyances.


Les jours fris chrtiens sont une ingalit des chrtiens par rapport aux autres citoyens (qu'ils soient aths ou d'une religion autre que chrtiens).

De plus, supprimer les jours fris chrtiens n'interdit pas aux chrtiens de poser un jour de cong ce jour l.

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui est marrant, c'est que ceux qui pratiquent le baptme, sont les mmes qui hurlent contre l'IVG ! Sous prtexte que le ftus a des droits ! Droits qu'ils bafouent au moment du baptme sans aucun tat d'me.


Euh? Pardon? Non mais allo quoi? 

La majorit des cathos (qui pratiquent le baptme) est POUR l'IVG, il faut arrter avec l'amalgame. 

Ensuite, tu crois vraiment que tu vas convaincre un anti IVG en mettant sur le mme plan une crmonie o l'on te met un peu d'eau et d'huile sur le museau, avec une opration  la fin de laquelle tu es mort, finito, game over?

Tu n'es pas srieux!




> Ils ne prouvent rien, ce sont des exemples. Simplement, quand on entend que les couples homo vont _assissner_ les enfants... Je me dis qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'tre homo pour massacrer les enfants, hlas ! Et donc, cet argument me semble nul et non avenu !


Tout le monde est d'accord que l'assassiner est un drapage ridicule, comme on en entend quand les esprits s'chauffent. Tu crois vraiment que ca reprsente l'opinion de la majorit des anti? Et que ca mrite en rponse ce genre d'argument?

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Je pense que ca aurait t plus simple a court terme, mais plus galre sur le long terme.
> Tous les avantages des couples maris auraient du tre ajout au nouveau contrat, et vu que ca aurait t pour des homosexuel, je ne doute pas que nombre de personnes auraient train la patte pour faire trainer.
> 
> Exemple tarif prfrentiel, carte de fidlit, partage de forfait, de compte en banque, de crdit...


SAUF QUE....

Lgalement, dans un cas c'tait crit dans la loi qu c'tait reserv aux htros, dans l'autre c'tait crit que c'tait pour tousDeuximement, comme mentionn plus haut, il avait le symbole..






> Je ne cherche pas a mettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais dans le genre lourdeur bureaucratique, avoir deux contrats, l'un appele mariage, l'autre XXXX, qui apportent tous les deux exactement les memes droits mais pas aux memes personnes, sauf si ceux-ci sont de sexe different, c'est bien dans la lignee de l'administration francaise.
> 
> D'un stricte point de vue simplification administrative, on fait un seul truc, on l'appelle Bidule, c'est ouvert a tous les couples majeurs consentant bla bla bla, et hop, on passe au point suivant -- ou alors on continue dans la meme lignee a simplifier tout ce fatras administratif qui saoule tout le monde.


Absolument, sauf que justement on avait cr le PACS pour unifier justement..

C'tait la raison pour laquelle il tait plus logique de basculer vers le PACS comme mariage pour tous, en laissant le mariage "actuel" tel quel pour ceux qui voulaient, avec les contraintes qui existaient...

Mais bon, comme pour le reste, "_pourquoi faire simple alors qu'on peut faire compliqu_" ....





> Vous pensez vraiment qu'un PACS avec droit  l'adoption serait pass plus facilement ? Quand on regarde les "arguments" des antis, la plupart sont au sujet des enfants.


Simplement parce qu'on a assoic a au mot "mariage"..

Oui ce serait pass absolument sans aucun heurts .

Sauf le dbat sur GPA.GMA, mais qui l tait global (comme pour l'euthanasie)






> C'est comme la refiscalisation des heures supp, c'est un "avantage" qui ne devrait pas tre l. On a dans ces cas l la Rpublique qui offre un avantage aux chrtiens, vu que les jours chms correspondent aux ftes chrtiennes.


a va tre dur... Enlever Pentecte ou le 15 Aout, a va..

Enlever Noel et Pques, Mardi-gras, les crpes et le Carnaval, a va coincer, et pas juste chez les cathos pratiquants...

Parce que bon, en dehors des cadeaux de notre super-socit de sur-consommation, Noel est utilis partout comme trve de paix... *de par son origine religieuse...*..

Si on dplace (_ou oublie d'enseigner, comme ce q'on a fait depuis une 20aine d'annes_) les bases (_de chaque religion, d'ailleurs_), mais en particulier par rapport  notre culture, et qui unissent les diffrentes cultures  travers le monde (_"la trve de Noel" est autant respecte par juifs, muslmans, chrtiens, boudhistes, etc_), a va crer quelqeus lgers problmes (_de fond et de comprhension_)

Il est d'ailleurs trange que ces revendications aillent de pair avec "_la tolrance envers le Ramadan et l'Ait-ElKkbir_" ou bien "_le Shabbat et le port de la kippa_".....

On peut trs bien vivre dans une socit parfaitement laique sans pour autant abandonner (ou re-consacrer) des piliers historiques...

Par contre, du point de vue de la laicit, il est bien plus dangereux d'accepter justement des ftes de toutes les religions (_encore une fois parce que nous sommes le seul pays  avoir une notion de Citoyen et non pas o l'Etat garanti nos croyances en les satisfaisant_), ou de tolrer des carts de certaines et pas d'autres....

Parce que si on va par l, pourquoi refuse-t-on de travailler le dimanche, et si on le fait pourquoi serait-on plus pay qu'un autre jour ??? La seule raison est que c'tait "le jour du seigneur".. Sinin il n'y a strictement aucune raison que ce soit le dimanche... Chez les musulmans c'est le vendredi, chez les juifs le samedi...

Si on veut donc tre 100% laic, c'est uniquement  chacun de choisir son jour de repos dans la semaine.. Point barre...

----------


## Invit

> Les jours fris chrtiens sont une ingalit des chrtiens par rapport aux autres citoyens (qu'ils soient aths ou d'une religion autre que chrtiens).


Suffit de voir la leve de boucliers lors de la suppression du lundi de Pentecte...

Pis tant qu'on y est, les noms des jours de la semaine sont une ingalit de ceux qui croient dans le panthon romain, par rapport aux autres...

Srieusement, on retombe dans le dlire lacisant (tendance Clochemerle). On a des congs chrtiens ( commencer par le week end) parce qu'on est issu d'une culture chrtienne, pas parce qu'on a voulu avantager tel ou tel. 

Francois

----------


## micka132

> La loi ne change rien  la pratique religieuse du mariage. Elle ne s'occupe que du mariage civile.


Oui, il n'empeche que c'est hrit de pratique religieuse, et que pour certains c'est encore le cas:le mariage civile c'est la "paperasse".



> C'est pour cela que je dis que les catholiques n'ont pas voix au projet de loi sur le mariage pour tous, car elle ne les concernent pas en tant que catholiques.


 Je connais pas le % de catholique pratiquant, mais si on les additionnes aux musulmans et juifs pratiquants de france, il doit bien y avoir 10fois plus que d'homos. Pour autant ces personnes n'ont pas leurs mots  dire parceque c'est de l'ordre du religieux. C'est fort, trs trs fort.




> Les jours fris chrtiens sont une ingalit des chrtiens par rapport aux autres citoyens (qu'ils soient aths ou d'une religion autre que chrtiens).


Bientot on va raser les glises et tout le patrimoine hrit de pratique religieuse sous couvert de la lacit. Jte raconte pas la tronche du fameux tourisme francais!

----------


## souviron34

> Nous vivons dans un Etat laque. Une explication " cause de la religion" est invalide, et ne peut tre utilise pour faire pression sur l'Etat (ou la loi). Un argumentaire bas sur "ma religion dit" n'est tout simplement pas recevable


En quoi est-ce moins recevable que de dire "ma sexualit dit" ??

J'avoue avoir beaucoup de mal depuis tout  l'heure avec ton argumentaire sur "une certaine" libert d'expression.....

Et d'ailleurs, dans notre bon tat laic, il y a deux associations tout  fait laiques, SOS Racisme et le MRAP, qui bondissent hors de leurs gonds ds qu'on mentionne quelque chose  propos des juifs, des musulmans, des noirs, ou des arabes, au motif que "_a pourrait les blesser_"..

Pourquoi d'une part les cathos ou n'importe qui n'auraient pas droit  la mme protection, et d'autre part les homos y aurait droit ??

----------


## ManusDei

> a va tre dur... Enlever Pentecte ou le 15 Aout, a va..
> 
> Enlever Noel et Pques, Mardi-gras, les crpes et le Carnaval, a va coincer, et pas juste chez les cathos pratiquants...
> 
> Parce que bon, en dehors des cadeaux de notre super-socit de sur-consommation, Noel est utilis partout comme trve de paix... *de par son origine religieuse...*..


Je pense que Nol est vraiment le seul jour qui pose rellement problme, parce que justement a n'est plus vraiment considr par beaucoup comme une fte religieuse, mais un jour o on fait des cadeaux (surtout aux enfants). Le Carnaval n'est pas un jour fri, les crpes et Mardi-gras non plus. Pourquoi Pques poserait problme en particulier ?




> Il est d'ailleurs trange que ces revendications aillent de pair avec "_la tolrance envers le Ramadan et l'Ait-ElKkbir_" ou bien "_le Shabbat et le port de la kippa_".....


C'est  dire ?




> Par contre, du point de vue de la laicit, il est bien plus dangereux d'accepter justement des ftes de toutes les religions (_encore une fois parce que nous sommes le seul pays  avoir une notion de Citoyen et non pas o l'Etat garanti nos croyances en les satisfaisant_), ou de tolrer des carts de certaines et pas d'autres....


Oui. (On est le seul pays  avoir une notion de Citoyen ?)




> Parce que si on va par l, pourquoi refuse-t-on de travailler le dimanche, et si on le fait pourquoi serait-on plus pay qu'un autre jour ??? La seule raison est que c'tait "le jour du seigneur".. Sinin il n'y a strictement aucune raison que ce soit le dimanche... Chez les musulmans c'est le vendredi, chez les juifs le samedi...
> 
> Si on veut donc tre 100% laic, c'est uniquement  chacun de choisir son jour de repos dans la semaine.. Point barre...


Parce qu'un jour de repos commun  tous permet d'avoir une vie sociale. Que les muses gratuits le premier dimanche de chaque mois a permet  tous d'accder  une partie de la culture ( condition que le jour de repos commun soit le dimanche).




> En quoi est-ce moins recevable que de dire "ma sexualit dit" ??


Quel rapport ?




> J'avoue avoir beaucoup de mal depuis tout  l'heure avec ton argumentaire sur "une certaine" libert d'expression.....


Ben dtaille. Je crois avoir dtaill pourquoi j'en avais marre de l'absence de rponses d'une partie des opposants, donc promis je te rpondrais.




> Pourquoi d'une part les cathos ou n'importe qui n'auraient pas droit  la mme protection, et d'autre part les homos y aurait droit ??


De quelle protection bnficient les homos et pas les catholiques ?

----------


## souviron34

> Le Carnaval n'est pas un jour fri, les crpes et Mardi-gras non plus. Pourquoi Pques poserait problme en particulier ?


Oh, pour rien....

Simplement que environ 3 milliards d'tre humains sur Terre se centrent sur cette date..





> C'est  dire ?


Que les mmes qui tapent  bras raccourcis sur ces cochons de cathos fachos extrmistes sont les premiers  vouloir qu'on comprenne les besoins d'autres religions... 





> Oui. (On est le seul pays  avoir une notion de Citoyen ?)


En tant que telle, oui... La Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme en France instaure un rapport entre le Citoyen et l'Etat dans lequel la garantie de la libert de pense/croyance d'un individu s'exerce par le fait que l'Etat ne se proccupe pas  des croyances de chacun. Il fournit un service un e indivisible quel que soit les croyances (_d'o les multiples bagarres dans les hpitaux avec les musulmans +/- extrmistes qui ne veulent pas que leurs femmes soient soignes par des hommes, l'enseignement public laic et obligatoire pour tous, etc_).

Dans les (trs rares) pays o la religon n'est pas d'Etat, ceux dont la Constitution garanti le droit de pense/croyance (_les pays anglo-saxons_) le font * l'oppos* en devant fournir  toute personne qui le demande le service adapt.. D'o les coles vangliques, baptistes, juives, cathos, ukrainiennes, et autres en Amrique du Nord, d'o aussi l'autorisation de porter le voile islamique dans les administrations, de porter les turbans ou pes (pour les Sikhs) tout en tant flics ou militaires, etc etc...

Ce sont deux visions opposes de la garantie par l'Etat du respect des croyances.... Dans notre cas on est garantis parce que l'Etat ne s'en occupe pas, dans l'autre on est garantit parce que l'Etat doit fournir... 





> Parce qu'un jour de repos commun  tous permet d'avoir une vie sociale. Que les muses gratuits le premier dimanche de chaque mois a permet  tous d'accder  une partie de la culture ( condition que le jour de repos commun soit le dimanche).


ben voyons.. Donc quand a t'arranges tu acceptes l'hritage chrtien, mais pas quand a t'arrange pas...  ::aie:: 

Honntement le seul moyen d'tre indpendant c'est que chacun choisisse le jour qu'il veut..

Mais il faudra aussi, comme le mentionnait Franois, changer les noms des jours.. Et la plupart des prnoms... 





> Quel rapport ?


En quoi la sexualit devrait-elle avoir plus le droit que la religion dans un tat laic ?

Il y a un dlit d'homophobie - on en entend bien parler ces jours-ci -  et on modifie des lois pour tenir compte de la sexualit.. 

Ce que je demande c'est en quoi la tendance sexuelle de quelq'un devrait-elle plus du ressort de l'Etat que ses croyances ???





> Ben dtaille. Je crois avoir dtaill pourquoi j'en avais marre de l'absence de rponses d'une partie des opposants, donc promis je te rpondrais.


Je trouve que tu accordes le droit d'expression  certains et pas  d'autres, et de plus en fonction de critres stupides (excuse-moi)

"Justifier" et "Prouver une vracit" (heureusement) ne sont pas des freins  la libert d'expression...


Quel manifestant a prouv - ou justifi - qu'un CRS tait un SS ????

Charlie Hebdo ou le mec qui a fait les caricatures de MAhomet doivent-ils prouver la vracit de ce qu'ils avancent ???

Je trouve simplement que tes arguments sont illogiques, justement... La libert d'expression est de pouvoir s'exprimer.... Point.





> De quelle protection bnficient les homos et pas les catholiques ?


Que je sache, je n'ai entendu ni le MRAP ni SOS Racisme protester ces jours-ci aux doux noms d'oiseau dont on affuble les cathos, tout en assimilant l'ensemble  ses extrmes....

Et tes arguments sont de dire que les propos de .. je sais plus qui... ne doivent pas tre publics parce qu'ils blesseraient des homos, mais les abominations vues/entendues ces jours-ci sur les cathos doivent trs certainement les blesser, et en conduire certains - les vrais modrs qui souhaitaient juste manifester leur mcontentement -   vers des penses assez sombres....

----------


## r0d

> ben voyons.. Donc quand a t'arranges tu acceptes l'hritage chrtien, mais pas quand a t'arrange pas...


Effectivement. Moi je m'en fiche que ma grand mre fut catholique ou pas, tant que je rcupre son hritage...

ok je connais la sortie ---->[]

----------


## ManusDei

> Simplement que environ 3 milliards d'tre humains sur Terre se centrent sur cette date..


Oui, et ? Ils poseront un jour de cong, comme les autres. (pas sr qu'il y ait 3 milliards de chrtiens, je trouve des chiffres qui vont de 1  2 milliards)




> Que les mmes qui tapent  bras raccourcis sur ces cochons de cathos fachos extrmistes sont les premiers  vouloir qu'on comprenne les besoins d'autres religions...


Pas moi je crois. Je tape sur sur ces cochons incapable de justifier leurs arguments (et a a pris 6 mois pour que je craque).




> ben voyons.. Donc quand a t'arranges tu acceptes l'hritage chrtien, mais pas quand a t'arrange pas...


Si tu prfres un autre jour, je t'en prie, je m'en fous.

----------


## pmithrandir

John Shannow, le baptme, mme civil / rpublicain, ne donne jamais aucun droit sur l'enfant. Si les parents veulent confier leurs enfants a certaines personnes, ils doivent le faire par acte notari.

Pour l'utilisation du mot mariage, je pense que oui, il y a un symbole. Mais outre l'aspect plus simple(parce que le pacs, aprs 10 ans on voit bien qu'il y a pas mal de diffrence de traitement encore avec le mariage)ce mot a une signification forte pour certain. Elle signifie que leur union a autant de valeur que celle des autres.

Ce n'est pas rien. C'est un peu comme de se remarier aprs un divorce, si on s'en tient  la doctrine catholique, c'est presque impossible.
Malgr tout, c'est chose courante devant l'tat.

Souviron, j'ai un peu de mal a comprendre ton opposition. Tu es citoyen d'un pays qui autorise la mariage depuis 10 ans sans que cela pose de soucis. Qu'est ce qui justifie ton opposition a la transcription en France ?

----------


## micka132

Question ouverte: demain la science permet aux hommes de porter des enfants.
Doit on l'autoriser?
Pour certains vous n'avez pas le droit de dire non ::P: .

----------


## gangsoleil

[quote=ManusDei;7250406]Je pense que Nol est vraiment le seul jour qui pose rellement problme, parce que justement a n'est plus vraiment considr par beaucoup comme une fte religieuse, mais un jour o on fait des cadeaux (surtout aux enfants). [quote]

Ce n'est pas parce qu'aujourd'hui une majeur partie de la population n'est pas pratiquante que l'on doit obligatoirement oublier du jour au lendemain tout ce qui a permi la construction de la France.
Oui, la France est historiquement un pays base sur la religion. La separation de l'eglise et de l'etat n'est d'ailleurs que tres recente.

Les jours feries sont bases sur d'anciennes fetes religieuses, elles-meme basees sur d'anciennes fetes paiennes ? La belle affaire. 
Tu crois vraiment que tu vas simplifier quelque chose en donnant X jours feries a tout le monde, chacun etant libre de les poser quant il le souhaite ? Et on fait quoi pour ceux dont la religion prevoit plus de jours feries que X ? Pourquoi on baserait le nombre de jours de conges sur une base catholique, plus que sur autre chose ?

Car si on veut vraiment rompre les liens avec la religion, il ne faut pas que le nombre de jours soit lie aux fetes religieuses. Donc qu'est-ce qu'on fait ? Une haute autorite pour decider chaque annee du nombre de jours de conges ?

Et a propos de jours de conges, on fait quoi pour les commemorations des armistices ? Non, parce que pour le 8 mai, qui commemore la fin de la guerre contre l'Allemagne, c'est pas top... On est cense etre copain avec eux aujourd'hui...
Donc celui qui est d'origine allemande, pourquoi il commemorerait le 8 mai ? On fait quoi, on lui donne un jour libre de plus ?
On peut continuer longtemps comme ca.

Je pense serieusement qu'il faut arreter de croire que la laicite consiste a supprimer tout lien avec la religion. Certaines choses sont basees sur la religion, on le sait, et c'est tout.
Et maintenant que l'on est laique, on ne s'appuie simplement pas sur la religion pour prendre des decisions, mais ca n'empeche pas de vivre avec des gens qui sont religieux, quel que soit leur bord  (et meme si certains d'entre eux ne veulent pas vivre ensemble).




> Le Carnaval n'est pas un jour fri, les crpes et Mardi-gras non plus. Pourquoi Pques poserait problme en particulier ?


Paques est une fete tres importante pour les chretiens et pour les juifs au minimum. Ca fait quand meme pas mal de monde.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais bon, comme pour le reste, "_pourquoi faire simple alors qu'on peut faire compliqu_" ....


Moi, je trouve que la solution adopte est la plus simple. Mais, ce n'est que mon opinion personnelle.




> Noel est utilis partout comme trve de paix... *de par son origine religieuse...*..


J'aurais dit : "de sa rcupration par la religion catholique" plutt que de parler de son origine, qui n'a rien  voir avec cette religion, mais bon, a fait tellement longtemps, et puis, le catholicisme a tellement pill les pratiques paennes pour mieux les craser, que c'est rentr dans les murs...  ::roll:: 




> Parce que si on va par l, pourquoi refuse-t-on de travailler le dimanche, et si on le fait pourquoi serait-on plus pay qu'un autre jour ??? La seule raison est que c'tait "le jour du seigneur".. Sinin il n'y a strictement aucune raison que ce soit le dimanche... Chez les musulmans c'est le vendredi, chez les juifs le samedi...


Effectivement, tu as raison. Je pense que le dimanche s'impose pour nous, parce que nous subissons notre histoire catholique. La lacit est rcente. Et donc nos traditions sont fortement influences par notre pass catholique.
Je pense qu'il est bon qu'il y ait un jour chm commun au plus grand nombre pour la famille. Maintenant, si on commence  faire une loi pour que ce jour soit, par exemple le mardi, je sens que a va faire grincer des dents...  ::mouarf:: 





> Oui, il n'empeche que c'est hrit de pratique religieuse, et que pour certains c'est encore le cas:le mariage civile c'est la "paperasse".
>  Je connais pas le % de catholique pratiquant, mais si on les additionnes aux musulmans et juifs pratiquants de france, il doit bien y avoir 10fois plus que d'homos. Pour autant ces personnes n'ont pas leurs mots  dire parceque c'est de l'ordre du religieux. C'est fort, trs trs fort.


Mais, cette "paperasse" a force de loi, alors que le tintouin devant l'autel c'est de la pisse de chat... 
Les n% d'homo ont autant de droits que les 10*x% de cathos, pourquoi leur refuser ? Surtout sur une loi qui ne change rien pour les cathos. Cette loi n'a aucun impact sur le mariage des htros, alors pourquoi tout ce foin ?




> Bientot on va raser les glises et tout le patrimoine hrit de pratique religieuse sous couvert de la lacit. Jte raconte pas la tronche du fameux tourisme francais!


C'est ce qui a failli se faire en 1789...




> En quoi est-ce moins recevable que de dire "ma sexualit dit" ??


Pour moi, c'est au mme niveau. Pourquoi alors empcher ceux qui ont une sexualit diffrente de se marier ?




> Pourquoi d'une part les cathos ou n'importe qui n'auraient pas droit  la mme protection, et d'autre part les homos y aurait droit ??


Entirement d'accord.
D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi, un humoriste (quel qu'il soit) pourrait dire des horreurs sur les cathos (au nom de : "on peut rire de tout") et par contre attention  ne pas froisser les communauts musulmanes, juives... 
Pourquoi, dire "chose catho", c'est tolrable ( voire drle  :8O:  )alors que "machin juif" ou "truc arabe" c'est interdit ?

----------


## souviron34

> Souviron, j'ai un peu de mal a comprendre ton opposition. Tu es citoyen d'un pays qui autorise la mariage depuis 10 ans sans que cela pose de soucis. Qu'est ce squi justifie ton opposition a la transcription en France ?


Tu as mal lu...

Je ne suis en rien oppos...

Je trouve simplement que 

C'tait pas la priorit des priorits
Il est honteux d'avoir appel les opposants des "homophobes", et que a ne donne pas une bonne impression de la soi-disant "tolrance" des auteurs de ces propos..
Il existait un statut qui incluait le fait d'tre homo, que la France a accouch dans la douleur ily  a 15 ans - vous tiez trop jeunes, mais les manifs taient fortes - et qu'il suffisait de l'tendre sans crer de nouveaux problmes
Que c'est un non-problme de manire pratique, et que donc autant les anti- que les pros- (_les virulents de chaque ct_) sont tout aussi stupides les uns que les autres

----------


## Invit

Une analyse trs intressante de la lacit : 
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2012...C3%AFcit%C3%A9

----------


## souviron34

> Pour moi, c'est au mme niveau. Pourquoi alors empcher ceux qui ont une sexualit diffrente de se marier ?


Je rpondais  _Manus_  propos du fait que ceux qui disaient a sans arguments ne devraient pas avoir le droit de s'exprimer...





> Entirement d'accord.
> D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi, un humoriste (quel qu'il soit) pourrait dire des horreurs sur les cathos (au nom de : "on peut rire de tout") et par contre attention  ne pas froisser les communauts musulmanes, juives... 
> Pourquoi, dire "chose catho", c'est tolrable ( voire drle  )alors que "machin juif" ou "truc arabe" c'est interdit ?


Absolument... a me choque profondment cette espce de 2 poids/2 mesures_ parce que_ c'est li  la religon catholque....

Moi je m'en tape, je suis athe..

Mais je trouve que c'est aberrant, injuste, intolrant, et que cela engendre des comportements plus que douteux....

----------


## Golgotha

*Pour : 331 Contre : 225 Abstention : 10* 

L'Assemble Nationale a adopt le mariage pour tous.

----------


## souviron34

Comme c'est tonnant...





> Une analyse trs intressante de la lacit : 
> http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2012...C3%AFcit%C3%A9


Merci  ::): 

Pour une fois, je trouve ce qu'il dit et sa manire de l'exprimer parfaite..




> Abstraction faite de lhabituelle vulgate anticalotine qui ne prsente aucun intrt, pas mme celui de la nouveaut, un argument rcurent tait que la sparation de lglise et de ltat (notez le singulier) interdisait  lglise de se mler de questions politiques comme le vote prochain dune loi sur le sujet.
> 
> Errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum. Cette affirmation est on ne peut plus fausse. Alors je madresse  vous, pauvres brebis gares. Relisez la loi de 1905. Elle ninterdit nullement  quelque culte que ce soit de se mler de politique. La libert dexpression sy oppose mme frontalement. Tout culte peut, par la voix de ses reprsentants, prendre publiquement position sur tel ou tel projet de loi, et mme appeler ses fidles  exercer leur vote de faon  permettre le succs ou au contraire faire chec au vote dune loi.

----------


## Invit

Tu avais lu ceux-l ?
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2012...iage-pour-tous
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2013...282e-partie%29

----------


## Invit

> *Pour : 331 Contre : 225 Abstention : 10* 
> 
> L'Assemble Nationale a adopt le mariage pour tous.


Ah ben quelle surprise alors! si je m'attendais...

On peut donc passer aux autres promesses, alors. On commence par quoi? 

La baisse de l'impot pour les TPE? 
La remise  plat de l'impot, avec la simplification du barme? 
L'interdiction du cumul des mandats?
Le vote des trangers aux municipales?
La rengociation du trait europen?

Ah? On me dit qu'on va peut tre plutt s'occuper de la suppression du mot "race" dans la constitution, du statut des beaux parents, et peut tre crer quelques commissions sur la transition cologique.

Ah ben c'est bte alors....

Tout a pour a.
Francois

----------


## Invit

> Le vote des trangers aux municipales?


Je pense que si aprs le mariage pour tous il enchaine avec le vote des trangers aux municipales, c'est la guerre civile  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> Tu avais lu ceux-l ?
> http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2012...iage-pour-tous
> http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2013...282e-partie%29


Excellents papiers, comme d'hab, je retiens, mais  titre strictement personnel car c'est mon cheval de bataille dans l'ducation de ma fille, la phrase suivante :




> un papa, une maman reste la rgle, on ne ment pas aux enfants, vous pouvez retourner tranquillement leur parler du Pre Nol.

----------


## Invit

> Je pense que si aprs le mariage pour tous il enchaine avec le vote des trangers aux municipales, c'est la guerre civile


Bah,  mon avis, vu comme ils sont partis ( jouer la division et  ne pas s'occuper de l'conomie) la prochaine rforme d'envergure mettra beaucoup de monde dans la rue de toutes faons. Autant, dans ce cas, faire passer quelque chose d'un peu gros, un vrai marqueur de gauche, non?

Ah pardon, j'oubliais qui nos gauchistes se sont choisi comme champion (oui oui, je sais, Gilles, ils ne sont pas de gauche, et "not in our name"...)

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis curieux de savoir quel va tre le prochain pouvantail mis en place.(une censure du conseil constitutionnel ?)
il reste un vote a l'assemble nationale pour le paquet pour l'emploi... 

Plus srieusement, je suis content que ca soit pass et j'attends que la suite arrive.

----------


## souviron34

> J'aurais dit : "de sa rcupration par la religion catholique" plutt que de parler de son origine, qui n'a rien  voir avec cette religion, mais bon, a fait tellement longtemps,


Tu te trompes....

Les Rois Mages et la Naissance de Jsus sont le creuset du point cimmoun entre les trois grandes religions monothistes..

C'est par pour rien que Isral essaye de rcuprer Jrusalem et le Mont des Oliviers.

Jsus est vu par les Juifs comme un prophte, un peu tratre pas mais trop.. Chez les Musulmans c'est un prophte, moins costaud que Mahomet, mais prcurseur. 

Donc, pour ces trois religions, Noel (_et donc la naissance de Jsus_) est un jour important et ft..

Vu que les chrtiens rassemblent les catholiques, les orthodoxes, les coptes, les protestants,  et toutes les drivations (_baptstes, vangliques, anglicans, ...._), qu'on peut dire qu'il y a quand mme pas mal de musulmans et de juifs sur Terre, a touche quand mme un sacr paquet de personnes....

Le point central de tout a  Noel, c'est Jrusalem et le Mont des Oliviers..


Donc non, a n'est pas "rcupr" par l'Eglise Catholique... Il se trouve qu'au contraire c'est l'extension de la chrtient qui a permis que ce prohte-l soit ft chez les autres aussi... Ce sont plus ou moins les 2 autres religions monothistes qui l'ont rcupr...





> Je pense que si aprs le mariage pour tous il enchaine avec le vote des trangers aux municipales, c'est la guerre civile


J'y ai pens, dans la liste de Franois... 

Si ils font a.... Dj que l on n'est pas sr qu'ils passent l't, mais l ce serait la cerise sur le gateau..... 

D'un autre ct, c'est des narques, hein ??? avec des conseillers en com..

----------


## Invit

> D'un autre ct, c'est des narques, hein ??? avec des conseillers en com..


C'est des technocrates, tu leur vendrais le dsert, dans 5 ans faudrait qu'ils rachtent du sable.

----------


## GPPro

> Voil. La loi  ouvrant le mariage aux personnes de mme sexe  est vote  mme par Henri Guaino, qui, tout  sa passion pour ce texte, sest tromp de bouton.


LOL comme disent les jeunes !

----------


## Invit

> Je suis curieux de savoir quel va tre le prochain pouvantail mis en place.(une censure du conseil constitutionnel ?)


Il va tre saisi, mais on voit mal comment il retoquerait la loi. 

Donc la prochaine tape, s'il y en a une, c'est dans la rue. Et c'est bte, l'acclration du calendrier a plutt mobilis, et en plus il faut beau...




> Plus srieusement, je suis content que ca soit pass et j'attends que la suite arrive.


Je serais content si c'tait fini, et derrire nous, mais je n'en ai pas l'impression. Quant  la suite, faut il l'attendre ou l'apprhender? 

(oui, oui, je sais, les autres seraient pire...)

[Edit] Lu tout  l'heure, cette jolie dclaration de Pascal Durand, d'EELV




> Si nous nous rjouissons, nous n'oublions pas que le combat contre l'homophobie, la lesbophobie, la biphobie et la transphobie est encore loin d'tre gagn, les dernires semaines l'ont hlas de nouveau dmontr.


Quatre phobies pour le prix d'une. Les cathos n'ont qu' bien se tenir, ils taient dj homophobes, les voila maintenant galement lesbophobes, biphobes et transphobes... d'ici  ce qu'il deviennent idiophobes, colophobes et duflophobes.


Francois

----------


## Invit

Visionnaire : 
http://maesterbd.wordpress.com/2013/...nnui-de-noces/

----------


## Invit

Pendant ce temps, dans le monde rel...

http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/econom...13_381939.html




> Les dclarations d'embauche en contrat  dure indtermine (CDI) au premier trimestre 2013 ont chut de 6% par rapport au trimestre prcdent et de 12,7% sur un an, selon des donnes publies ce mardi par l'Acoss, la caisse nationale des Urssaf.


Heureusement, il reste l'intrim... Ah ben non, tiens...

http://www.lefigaro.fr/emploi/2013/0...se-degrade.php




> D'aprs l'enqute annuelle sur le secteur, de moins en moins d'intrimaires russissent  se maintenir en emploi. Le travail temporaire demeure nanmoins une porte d'entre sur le march du travail.


Mais pas de panique, a va s'inverser, qu'on vous dit, c'est une question de cycle.


Et puis, le gouvernement et la majorit sont  l'oeuvre...

... sur l'exception culturelle, "on ne transigera pas", disent Aurlie Filippetti et Nicole Bricq (ben oui, sur un truc de cette importance, il fallait y aller  deux)
http://www.lepoint.fr/culture/la-fra...-1658438_3.php

... et sur l'obsolescence programme, "plus tenable" nous explique Jean Vincent Plac
http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/econom...ir_381924.html

Bien sur, des mauvaises langues vont dire qu'il y a peut tre plus important  faire pour la ministre du commerce extrieur que de s'occupper d'exception culturelle, et que par les temps qui courent, les colos pourraient s'intresser  l'nergie, aux transports, au chomage, au logement mme. C'est bte une mauvaise langue...

Francois

----------


## david06600

> J'arrive  comprendre le point de vue de dragonno ou david06600 qui n'aiment pas les homosexuels, c'est assez simple; et c'est leur droit.


Je ne vois pas ce que je viens faire dans l'histoire, et srieusement j'en ai rien  secouer des homos.  Les adultes peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent dans leur vie prive.  Le mariage homo n'est pas un choix de socit que j'approuve, car cela aura des consquences sur les enfants (pas forcment sur leur orientation sexuelle), les futurs adultes qui composeront la socit de demain.
Cette phrase illustre ma faon de penser sur a peu prs tout : _Dommage que les Hommes aient oublis qu'ils font partie intgrante de la Nature, et prfrent (essayer de) la contrler, pour l'exploiter, plutt que d'essayer d'en tirer des leons.
_
C'est pas d'un film ou d'un auteur hyper connu mais a me convient quand mme  :;): .

----------


## dragonno

Je vais rsumer la situation  mon propos, sans reprendre une  une vos interventions envers moi, sauf pour un ou deux.

1) Le fait que je dise "l'homo-sexualit n'est pas normale et naturelle" est une simple constatation de ma part, constatation que tout le monde peut faire en regardant la nature.
La nature ou Dieu pour les croyants, ou ce que vous voulez, a cr le plaisir sexuel et l'attirance physique dans le seul but de la procration, que l'on soit un humain, un animal, un insecte, ou une plante.
Couleurs de la plante qui attirent l'abeille, couleurs de la queue du paon pour sduire sa future dame, etc...
Et la procration n'est possible qu'entre une partie masculine et une partie fminine, personne ne peut dire le contraire.
D'o il ressort pour moi que la liaison d'un masculin avec un masculin ou un fminin avec un fminin est contre nature.
D'autre part, nous sommes des humains, et nous connaissons le sentiment d'amour, qui se rajoute au plaisir,  la sduction et  l'attirance physique.
Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on aime quelqu'un qu'on peut s'unir  lui, il y des des limites  ne pas dpasser : L'ge, la race (humain avec animal), la parent, etc...
La vie, c'est un certain ordre naturel, avec des limites, et enlever les limites, ne pas en avoir, c'est tout simplement mettre le chaos.
C'est mon avis, c'est d'ordre philosophique, issu des observations que tout le monde peut faire de la nature et j'ai autant le droit de l'exprimer que vos avis, mme sur un forum public car je ne lance pas  la haine.
D'un cot on me demande d'expliquer pourquoi je suis contre l'homosexualit, et quand je l'explique, on me dis que je frise l'homophobie, que je draille compltement, et il y a mieux, on me dit mme que je ne me suis pas expliqu malgr la demande d'explication (rfrence  ManuDe).
Dans ce cas, si je comprend bien, cela ne sert  rien que je m'explique.
En fait, on l'a dj dit dans ce forum : Il n'y a que vous les Gay's et pro-gay's qui dtenez la vrit.
Je comprend la dclaration de certains qui disent qu'en exprimant ma faon de voir les choses, cela peut contribuer au sentiment de haine envers les homos.
D'une : Je ne le fais pas volontairement mais pour m'expliquer face  une demande d'explication.
De deux : Le sentiment de haine est extra-largement minoritaire en France, et il existe depuis que les homos ont montr en public leurs prfrences, cela ne date pas d'hier, la libert d'expression m'autorise  donner mon avis, car ce n'est pas une prche que je fais, je me suis juste expliqu.
On tolre un dessinateur satyrique ou un "crivain" (notez les guillemets)  se moquer d'un religieux, en l'attaquant dans ce qu'il a de plus sacr, au nom de la libert d'expression, et vous ne tolrez pas qu'une personne donne son avis sur l'homosexualit, c'est un peu fort tout de mme.
Ah oui, j'oubliais, vous avez peur que j'influence des gens qui vont devenir des monstres tueurs d'homos, mdr.

*Cependant l'homo-sexualit existe, et ce, depuis longtemps, et mme si je suis contre cette faon de faire, j'accepte son existence, je ne dis pas " bas les homos".*
Comme je l'ai dj cris : Ils font ce qu'ils veulent tant que l'enfant n'est pas influenc par leur pratique, car l'enfant c'est l'avenir, et je suppose qu'en voulant influencer l'enfant par l'ducation, par l'cole, par les infos, par la BD, par les dessins anims, et autres, ils veulent prparer l'avenir de l'humanit  accepter l'homosexualit comme normale, mais quoi qu'ils fassent, cela n'enlve pas le caractre non naturel de l'homosexualit.

Pour ma part, pour rpondre  Jon notamment, j'duquerais mes enfants dans le sens de l'htro-sexualit, c'est l'ducation qui fait la personne.
Tout humain quand il est petit enfant peut dvier dans un sens ou dans l'autre, c'est l'ducation qui fait la diffrence.
Donc pour moi je ne me pose pas la question de savoir ce que je ferais si mes enfants sont homos.
D'autre part, beaucoup de parents pensent que l'ducation des enfants c'est juste leur donner un toit, les vtir et les nourrir et aprs ils s'tonnent que leur enfant drive vers une voie qu'ils pensent mauvaise.
Nourrir, habiter, les animaux font aussi bien, cela n'est pas de l'ducation.

2) Je suis pour le mariage des Gay's, pourquoi ?
Parce que j'accepte l'existence de l'homo-sexualit, malgr mon avis sur elle mais surtout un contrat de mariage d'un cot et un contrat d'union de l'autre je trouve a grotesque, par les complications que cela suppose, pourtant il existe dj plusieurs formes d'unions entre deux personnes, je suis pour une simplification pour le moment car je ne connais pas bien les inconvnients futurs de cette simplification.
La division du mariage en deux parties, l'une civile et l'autre religieuse, est d au rejet de la religion des affaires de l'tat,  cause de l'importance de son influence dans les guerres et perscutions qui ont jalonns l'histoire, mais c'est une histoire Franaise.



> *Wikipedia :*
> La loi de sparation des glises et de l'tat est une loi adopte le 9 dcembre 1905  l'initiative du dput *socialiste* Aristide Briand, qui prend parti en faveur dune *lacit sans excs*. Elle est avant tout un acte fondateur dans l'affrontement violent qui a oppos deux conceptions sur la place des glises dans la socit franaise pendant presque vingt-cinq ans.


Pour des milliards de croyants dans le monde, le mariage civil est considr juste comme de la paperasse, une obligation civile pour justifier des droits et devoirs du conjoint, de l'affiliation des enfants et de l'hritage.

3) L'un des arguments des pro-gay's, est de dire que le mariage gay n'aura pas d'incidence directe sur les autres, et je suis d'accord.
Mais il y a une consquence indirecte, que j'ai dj expliqu plus haut.
Seulement vous ne regardez que le bout de votre nez et non pas l'avenir ni celui de l'enfant.

4) Voir ManusDe me sortir a :



> Et quand un enfant grandit en voyant son pre embrasser sa mre, c'est pas une influence ?


Cela me fait piti pour lui, parce que je pense ManusDe que ta prfrence sexuelle (manifeste) ne doit pas t'amener  renier *une chose naturelle dont tout le monde est issu*, mme les homos, la relation entre un homme et une femme.

5) Essayez de ne pas utiliser des mots d'insultes envers vos interlocuteurs s'il vous plat, comme j'ai pu le voir entre deux personnes sur ce topic, on est l entre adultes qui dbattent entre eux d'un sujet important et ce n'est pas parce que l'autre a une conviction contraire  la votre que vous devez l'insulter.
Bien que je ne sois pas modrateur (et ne le souhaiterais jamais) je suis en tant que membre du forum, embt de voir cette attitude.
Comme aussi ceux qui enlvent des points pour les mmes raisons.
Essayez de rester matres de vous-mmes et adultes s'il vous plat.

6) Je rpond quand mme  plusieurs remarques de Mithrandyr :



> En effet, je ne me fait aucune illusion, l'interdiction sera dclare inconstitutionnelle trs prochainement quoi qu'il arrive.


En effet je pense que c'est dans le projet du loby gay d'empcher que le prochain gouvernement ne soit dans la possibilit de retirer cette loi historique pour les gay's.
Tiens, es-tu un bon analyste, un devin, ou simplement dans le secret du loby ?




> Pour rappel, en France, le foetus n'a d'existence lgale qu'une fois n et viable.
> Un gamete n'est rien d'autre qu'un dchet mdical, tout comme un foetus avant la naissance.


Pour moi c'est un tord de la part du droit Franais, il est reconnu dans plusieurs autres pays que c'est  partir de 2 mois et demi que l'enfant est une personne.
Considrer un Foetus comme un dchet juste parce qu'il n'est pas sorti du ventre de la mre, c'est du n'importe quoi, surtout quand on voit des parents regarder avec fiert les mouvements de leur enfant (dans le ventre de la mre) sur des crans et qu'il a dj forme humaine.

7) Montrer des cas de violences envers des enfants de la part de leurs parents ne prouve rien, ce sont des cas dus  l'ducation des parents, des cas particuliers, prendre de tels cas pour expliquer que les enfants ne risquent pas plus avec des parents homos qu'avec des parents htros est juste de la mauvaise foi vidente.
Dans notre socit, certaines personnes ne sont vraiment pas prtes  tre parents, et on le voit lorsque une jeune fille en ge d'en avoir laisse son enfant mort dans un sac poubelle ou vivant devant un hopital.
D'o il ressort que ce genre de fait peut tre vit, par une formation adquate aux jeunes futurs parents.

8) J'ai signal lors d'une explication, que je frquentais souvent une discothque gay, mais certains comprennent encore que je suis contre les homos, je vais donc rajouter que j'ai eu de nombreux amis gay, intelligents, joyeux, et vraiment sympas.
Je fais la diffrence entre la personne, l'tre humain donc, et sa prfrence, qu'elle soit religieuse, sexuelle, ou politique, ce qui compte avant tout c'est la personne humaine.

9) Je suis d'accord avec Fcharton :



> *Ce que je trouve idiot, c'est qu'un dbat constructif aurait parfaitement pu avoir lieu, et un terrain d'entente trouv.* Mais il se trouve que cela ne servait pas les intrts du gouvernement (qui avait besoin de rassembler ses troupes, pas la population) ou des lobbies qui ont besoin de dmontrer leur utilit, pour justifier leur financement.





> Oui. Le problme, c'est qu'on l'appelle mariage, qu'on explique qu'il est "pour tous", que c'est une affaire de principe, que ceux qui sont contre sont des enc... d'homophobes fachos, et que d'ailleurs une bonne bombe dans leur manif, on va pas pleurer quand mme, enfin merde quoi...
> ... et qu'on se retrouve avec le bordel actuel.
> Je crois que j'aurais prfr une petite complication administrative.


10) Vouloir supprimer toutes rfrences  la religion dans les lois, les calendriers, les ftes, etc... C'est un peu utopique au vu de leur importance pour des millions de personnes en France, sans parler du monde.
Surtout que pour certaines ftes c'est pass dans les moeurs comme tant des ftes civiles et en changer le nom ne rime  rien, autant en laisser le nom.
Rien  voir mais a me rappelle ceux qui veulent franciser tous les jeux qui sont anglais, c'est dlirant, surtout que les mots anglais sont souvent plus pratiques et plus prcis pour un gamer que d'utiliser des mots plus longs et composs ou des mots courts qui sont imprcis.
Pour moi rien ne vaut la version originale du jeu anglais.

11) Je vous invite  lire le texte de Filoche :
Filoche

J'y rajoute ce lien utile pour Filoche si besoin : Ici

----------


## pmithrandir

Donc pour toi, c'est uniquement l'ducation qui fait cchoisir une sexualit ?
Donc tous les gays auraient pu tre remiss dans le droit chemin ?

J'ai pour ma part l'impression que beaucuop de gens se retiennent encore toute leur vie, joue les planqu. Que ceux qui s'assument ne sont pas si nombreux et que la peur de dcevoir les parents un brin obtus en est une des causes.

Si tu a un enfant gay, j'aurai envie de me arrer en pensant a ta te, mais j'aurais un sentiment sacrment mitig parce que ca va pas tre facile pour lui tous les jours.

En fait, une fois que tu te dis que l'homosexualit est ce qu'elle est et qu'elle reste une chose inne, tu te pose bien moins de questions. La seule chose qui compte alors, c'est que ces personnens puissent vivre heureuse. La "contamination" n'tant pas possible.


Pour ma prvision, je ne parlais pas de l'annulation du mariage, qui n'aura je pense pas lieu.

Non, je pensais a la PMA.
Il n'est en effet pas possible je pense d'autoriser a un couple mari quelque chose et de le refuser  un autre.
A traitement mdical quivalent, la loi ne trouvera rien a redire et la constitution dfini la stricte galit entre les homosexuel et les htrosexuels.

Ce que j'essayais d'explique, c'est que ce n'est pas un droit a l'enfant dans le cadre de la PMA, mais une aide mdicale.
La GPA est assez diffrente puisqu'elle quivaut  lgifrer sur l'abandon de filiation maternelle... c'est un poil plus le bordel.(legislativement parlant).

----------


## Invit

> Non, je pensais a la PMA. Il n'est en effet pas possible je pense d'autoriser a un couple mari quelque chose et de le refuser  un autre.


Je n'en suis pas si sr. En fait, tout dpend comment on dfinit la PMA.

Aujourd'hui, la PMA, comme son nom l'indique, est un acte mdical, qui corrige une infertilit constate chez l'un, ou les deux parents. Dans la mesure o l'impossibilit pour un couple homosexuel d'avoir des enfants n'est pas un problme mdical, la PMA ne leur serait pas ouverte. 

Il n'y a pas rellement de discrimination, parce que le principe de la PMA ce n'est pas d'tre ouverte aux couples maris, mais aux couples (pas forcment maris, d'ailleurs) infertiles, pour cause de problme mdicaux. 

C'est en fait le mme principe que ce qui fait refuser la PMA  une femme clibataire. Le problme n'est pas l'infertilit, mais l'absence d'un pre...

Inversement, je pense que si on accorde la PMA aux couples de lesbiennes, il sera nettement plus difficile de la refuser aux clibataires. D'une certaine manire, on reconnait le "dsir d'enfant" comme quelque chose que la PMA peut, et doit, rparer. Du coup, on ne voit plus trs bien pourquoi il faudrait tre mari, ou en couple...




> La GPA est assez diffrente puisqu'elle quivaut  lgifrer sur l'abandon de filiation maternelle... c'est un poil plus le bordel.(legislativement parlant).


A mon avis, le problme de la GPA est diffrent, et intimement li  l'adoption. 

En fait, la loi vote aujourd'hui prvoit la possibilit d'adopter (en plein) l'enfant du conjoint si l'autre parent biologique est dcd, dchu de ses droits parentaux ou si la filiation n'est pas tablie (enfant non reconnu pour un homme, accouchement sous X pour une femme). 

Je vois assez bien une situation se mettre en place, dans laquelle un des membres du couple conoit un enfant avec la mre porteuse, o celle ci accouche sous X, et o le conjoint du pre adopte l'enfant sans parent... 

Et ca marche aussi comme une PMA du pauvre : dans un couple de lesbiennes, il suffit que le pre ne reconnaisse pas l'enfant, pour qu'il soit adoptable par le conjoint. 

Il y a probablement des dtails juridiques  rgler, mais  la base, je pense que ca fait que la GPA risque d'apparaitre AVANT la PMA (quelles que soient les promesses de notre bon prsident). Et bien entendu, le jour o a aura lieu, on imagine aisment le gouvernement intervenir, et lgaliser tout cela, dans l'intrt de l'enfant, bien sr. 

Plus j'y pense, plus j'ai l'impression que le recul du gouvernement sur la PMA/GPA est un march de dupes: tout dcoule de la possibilit d'adoption pleinire, et de la reconnaissance de la filiation. 

Et j'ai du mal  croire que les associations LGBT ne l'aient pas vu...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Je rpondais  _Manus_  propos du fait que ceux qui disaient a sans arguments ne devraient pas avoir le droit de s'exprimer...


Si au bout de 6 mois sur le sujet ils n'ont pas d'arguments, et qu'une partie de leurs arguments pousse  la violence, tu proposes quoi ? De continuer comme a ? (encore que l on a un gros post)




> 1) Le fait que je dise "l'homo-sexualit n'est pas normale et naturelle" est une simple constatation de ma part, constatation que tout le monde peut faire en regardant la nature.
> La nature ou Dieu pour les croyants, ou ce que vous voulez, a cr le plaisir sexuel et l'attirance physique dans le seul but de la procration, que l'on soit un humain, un animal, un insecte, ou une plante.
> Couleurs de la plante qui attirent l'abeille, couleurs de la queue du paon pour sduire sa future dame, etc...
> Et la procration n'est possible qu'entre une partie masculine et une partie fminine, personne ne peut dire le contraire.
> D'o il ressort pour moi que la liaison d'un masculin avec un masculin ou un fminin avec un fminin est contre nature.


Non, rien n'indique que le plaisir sexuel et l'attirance sexuelle ont pour but la procration, a pourrait tre l'inverse, le plaisir sexuel et l'attirance sexuelle qui favorisent la procration chez l'homme. L'acte sexuel chez la loutre est douloureux pour la femelle, sans compter les races o le mle se fait bouffer aprs l'acte, ou les races o les couples sont fidles  vie. Donc mme dans la nature il n'y a pas un schma unique.
De plus, l'homosexualit est prsente chez les animaux, comment justifies-tu ceci si tu estimes que a n'est pas naturel ?




> Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on aime quelqu'un qu'on peut s'unir  lui, il y des des limites  ne pas dpasser : L'ge, la race (humain avec animal), la parent, etc...
> La vie, c'est un certain ordre naturel, avec des limites, et enlever les limites, ne pas en avoir, c'est tout simplement mettre le chaos.


Ces limites sont culturelles, la question est de sont-elles justifies ? Souvent elles le sont, mais elles ne doivent pas tre axiomatiques. Les limites lies  la parent, l'ge, la race se justifient car les partenaires doivent pouvoir donner leur consentement clair (sinon c'est un viol, j'ignore la qualification pour la zoophilie). Sur les limites, est-ce que parce qu'on autorise l'euthanasie (sous conditions) on va autoriser le suicide ou le meurtre ? Non, pas du tout, donc autoriser le mariage homo ne veut absoluement pas dire qu'on va autoriser la pdophilie ou la zoophilie.




> D'un cot on me demande d'expliquer pourquoi je suis contre l'homosexualit, et quand je l'explique, on me dis que je frise l'homophobie, que je draille compltement, et il y a mieux, on me dit mme que je ne me suis pas expliqu malgr la demande d'explication (rfrence  ManuDe).


Je t'ai pos des questions trs prcises, auxquelles tu n'as pas rpondu (jusqu' maintenant). J'ai galement oppos des arguments  ce que tu disais, sans que tu y rpondes, et ensuite tu as ressorti les mmes arguments auxquels je m'tais dj oppos.




> De deux : Le sentiment de haine est extra-largement minoritaire en France, et il existe depuis que les homos ont montr en public leurs prfrences, cela ne date pas d'hier, la libert d'expression m'autorise  donner mon avis, car ce n'est pas une prche que je fais, je me suis juste expliqu.


J'ai tendance  penser que le problme ne vient pas des homos, mais des haineux.




> *Cependant l'homo-sexualit existe, et ce, depuis longtemps, et mme si je suis contre cette faon de faire, j'accepte son existence, je ne dis pas " bas les homos".*
> Comme je l'ai dj cris : Ils font ce qu'ils veulent tant que l'enfant n'est pas influenc par leur pratique, car l'enfant c'est l'avenir, et je suppose qu'en voulant influencer l'enfant par l'ducation, par l'cole, par les infos, par la BD, par les dessins anims, et autres, ils veulent prparer l'avenir de l'humanit  accepter l'homosexualit comme normale, mais quoi qu'ils fassent, cela n'enlve pas le caractre non naturel de l'homosexualit.


On est pas d'accord sur le caractre non naturel de l'homosexualit, et tu n'as pas rpondu  nos arguments sur le sujet (mais j'ai bon espoir qu'on en discute aprs ce post).




> Pour ma part, pour rpondre  Jon notamment, j'duquerais mes enfants dans le sens de l'htro-sexualit, c'est l'ducation qui fait la personne.
> Tout humain quand il est petit enfant peut dvier dans un sens ou dans l'autre, c'est l'ducation qui fait la diffrence.
> Donc pour moi je ne me pose pas la question de savoir ce que je ferais si mes enfants sont homos.


Tu devrais, au cas o. Personne n'a russi  trouver de point commun dans les couples ayant des enfants homo.




> Cela me fait piti pour lui, parce que je pense ManusDe que ta prfrence sexuelle (manifeste) ne doit pas t'amener  renier *une chose naturelle dont tout le monde est issu*, mme les homos, la relation entre un homme et une femme.


Je suis htrosexuel (sans aucune envie ou pulsion homosexuelle). Je milite pour l'galit des droits, et je connais pas mal d'homosexuels. Quand je parle d'enfants foutus dehors par leurs parents aprs avoir annonc leur homosexualit, ou renis par leurs parents pour leur homosexualit, ou qui perdent leurs amis parce qu'ils ne veulent pas qu'on croit qu'ils soient homo, je parle de gens que je connais directement. Tes propos sont blessant, et  partir du moment o on peut en discuter, bah je vais pas (trop) raler. Mais quand je vois que tu ne rponds pas et ressort les mmes arguments sans rpondre  ce qu'on t'a dit avant, ben a m'nerve.




> En effet je pense que c'est dans le projet du loby gay d'empcher que le prochain gouvernement ne soit dans la possibilit de retirer cette loi historique pour les gay's.


Ben, il sera  mon avis impossible de revenir en arrire une fois qu'un couple homo sera mari (il n'y a pas que les gays, les lesbiennes sont concernes aussi), pas sr que le "dmarier" soit possible, ou qu'on puisse justifier que des couples homos soient maris et que les autres n'en n'aient pas le droit. Mais a ne justifie pas la loi.




> Pour moi c'est un tord de la part du droit Franais, il est reconnu dans plusieurs autres pays que c'est  partir de 2 mois et demi que l'enfant est une personne.


Je ne saurais pas te dire  partir de quel moment un foetus peut tre considr comme une personne, ou pas une personne. Est-ce ds la conception, ds qu'un coeur bat, ou qu'un cerveau fonctionne ? J'en sais rien.




> 8) J'ai signal lors d'une explication, que je frquentais souvent une discothque gay, mais certains comprennent encore que je suis contre les homos, je vais donc rajouter que j'ai eu de nombreux amis gay, intelligents, joyeux, et vraiment sympas.
> Je fais la diffrence entre la personne, l'tre humain donc, et sa prfrence, qu'elle soit religieuse, sexuelle, ou politique, ce qui compte avant tout c'est la personne humaine.


Mais avec ce que tu as mis avant, tu ne les considres pas comme "gaux", ou "aussi bien que" des htrosexuels, ni mme "naturels" (voire "normaux" ?) car ils ne sont pas un bon exemple pour des enfants. Tu trouves logique d'avoir des amis dont tu estimes qu'ils ne sont pas un bon exemple pour tes enfants (alors qu'ils sont intelligents, joyeux, voire mme srieux ?) ? Ou pas prsentables ?




> 10) Vouloir supprimer toutes rfrences  la religion dans les lois, les calendriers, les ftes, etc... C'est un peu utopique au vu de leur importance pour des millions de personnes en France, sans parler du monde.
> Surtout que pour certaines ftes c'est pass dans les moeurs comme tant des ftes civiles et en changer le nom ne rime  rien, autant en laisser le nom.


Oui. Ce sujet permet d'en discuter, entre autres.

----------


## dragonno

> Non, rien n'indique que le plaisir sexuel et l'attirance sexuelle ont pour but la procration


Rien que cette affirmation montre clairement que tu parles sans avoir rflchi au sujet et avoir pris conscience de ce qui nous entoure, j'ai pourtant donn deux exemples simples au passage, celui du paon qui tale ses belles couleurs devant sa promise, il fait mme une danse spciale pour la drague, et ceci dans le but d'avoir une relation sexuelle avec dame paon.
L'autre exemple c'est la fleur qui tale ses couleurs et ses odeurs afin d'tre visite par les abeilles, renseigne-toi sur la pollinisation des fleurs.
Ton affirmation est gratuite, sans preuve alors que tu as l deux exemples concrets qui te montrent le pourquoi de la procration dans la nature.
Le fait que l'odeur de l'homme soit reconnue par les scientifique comme jouant un rle d'attirance sur la gent fminine participe  ce principe mais si tu fermes mme les yeux sur les exemples concrets de la nature alors je ne peux pas m'expliquer davantage car comme le dit quelqu'un : "Si une personne refuse de voir, elle reste aveugle".
Le fait que la mante religieuse dvore son mle aprs l'accouplement ne remet pas en cause ce que je dis, le mle a accompli sa tche de procration.
Le cas de l'homosexualit sur quelques cas d'animaux, le bonobo par exemple, est un cas particulier, tu veux gnraliser la vie sur un cas particulier ?
Mais je peux tenter de te donner ma version, pour moi l'animal devient homo ds qu'il reste longtemps sans femelle, car la nature pour faciliter la procration a rendu le dsir sexuel puissant, le lion a fortement envie de s'accoupler et va chercher une femelle, mais s'il ne la trouve jamais, il y a de forte chance que son dsir sexuel le pousse  vouloir le satisfaire sur un autre lion qui traine avec lui, c'est physique, et ce qui diffrencie l'humain de l'animal c'est justement que pour l'humain se rajoute la notion de sentiment amoureux et surtout de prise de conscience et de raisonnement : Il ne va pas se jeter sur le premier venu, il regarde d'abord si c'est une femme ou un homme, l'ge approximatif, et plusieurs autres paramtres.

L'homo-sexualit dans quelques cas d'animaux est juste le fait d'accidents de la vie, ce n'est pas la loi de la vie, qui est l'union entre un principe mle et un principe femelle, un lion avec une lionne.
Le bonobo est connu pour son homosexualit mais il est bisexuel, ce qui a d arriver par accident, car dans leur groupe cette pratique dfini le rapport de force entre les membres, qui aura l'autorit sur qui, en gros c'est moi qui commande et je "t'enc?le"  :;): 
Chez une certaine espce de lzard connue pour son homo-sexualit, c'est parce que les mles n'existent plus dans cette espce.
Enfin, en tous cas, je ne vais pas essayer de dcrire tous les cas existants, mais une chose est certaine c'est que l'origine naturelle ou artificielle de l'homo-sexualit est un grand dbat  elle seule.
*Selon un site traitant du sujet :*



> En 1996, le scientifique homosexuel Simon LeVay a admis que l'vidence s'est dirige aux actes isols, pas  l'homosexualit :
> Bien que le comportement homosexuel soit commun dans le monde animal, il semble tre trs rare que les diffrents animaux aient un predisposition durable  engager dans un tel comportement  l'exclusion des activits htrosexuelles. Ainsi, une orientation homosexuelle, si on peut parler d'une telle chose chez les animaux, semble tre une raret.





> L'thologiste Cesar Ades explique la diffrence entre les relations sexuelles humaines et animales:
> Les tres humains ont du sexe " sens unique", alors que les animaux l'ont d'une autre faon. Le sexe humain est une question de prfrence o on choisit la personne la plus attirante pour avoir le plaisir. Ce n'est pas vrai avec des animaux. Pour eux, c'est une question de joindre et de reproduction. Il n'y a aucun plaisir physique ou psychologique... l'odeur est dcisif: quand une femelle est dans la chaleur, elle met un parfum, connu sous le nom de phromone. Ce parfum attire l'attention du mle, et l'incite  vouloir joindre. C'est des rapports sexuels entre les animaux. C'est la loi de la nature.


Mais ce n'est pas parce que quelques animaux font des choses que l'humain doit faire pareil, pour moi l'humain est un bon cran bien au-dessus de l'animal.




> Je t'ai pos des questions trs prcises, auxquelles tu n'as pas rpondu (jusqu' maintenant). J'ai galement oppos des arguments  ce que tu disais, sans que tu y rpondes, et ensuite tu as ressorti les mmes arguments auxquels je m'tais dj oppos.


C'est sr que si tu lis que le dernier post aprs un jour ou deux d'absence tu ne verras jamais mes rponses, mais tu remarqueras que je rponds toujours  des questions que l'on me pose.
Tu dis que c'est la premire fois que je rpond  tes questions, pourtant ce que je dis l je l'ai dj dis dans mes anciens posts du topic.




> On est pas d'accord sur le caractre non naturel de l'homosexualit, et tu n'as pas rpondu  nos arguments sur le sujet (mais j'ai bon espoir qu'on en discute aprs ce post).


J'ai expliqu ma version, sur la nature de l'homo-sexualit et bien sr comme tu le dis on est pas d'accord, je le comprend, chacun son avis, mais pourtant tu dis que je n'ai pas rpondu  tes arguments sur le sujet, tu veux dire plutt tes questions, car des arguments je n'en ai pas vu,  part pour dire on s'aime, c'est normal, etc...
En fait, quoique je rponde tu diras toujours que je n'ai pas rpondu.



> Tu devrais, au cas o. Personne n'a russi  trouver de point commun dans les couples ayant des enfants homo.


Il y a un cas pourtant connu qui est pass  la tlvision rcemment, un homme qui a t adopt "enfant" par un couple d'homos et qui l'est devenu, et une fois adulte il fait maintenant un combat contre l'adoption par les homos.
Il a beaucoup souffert de a car il ne sent pas homo et en veux  ce couple d'homos qui lui ont gch sa vie.




> Ben, il sera  mon avis impossible de revenir en arrire une fois qu'un couple homo sera mari (il n'y a pas que les gays, les lesbiennes sont concernes aussi),


J'ai cris "loi historique pour les gay's" et non pas homos...
Par le terme de gay's je voulais runir en fait homo et lesbiennes.
Je ne suis pas un spcialiste du vocabulaire gay...




> Mais avec ce que tu as mis avant, tu ne les considres pas comme "gaux", ou "aussi bien que" des htrosexuels, ni mme "naturels" (voire "normaux" ?) car ils ne sont pas un bon exemple pour des enfants.


Tu dis n'importe quoi l, je parle de l'homosexualit mais les personnes en elles-mmes je les trouve normales et doivent avoir leurs droits comme les autres, c'est ce que j'ai expliqu mais tu ne comprend que ce que tu veux comprendre, vive la libert d'expression,  quoi cela sert-il d'expliquer alors...
Enfin bon, je t'invite  me relire avec patience et en rflchissant bien aux mots que j'ai employ.

pour t'aider un peu, car je vois que tu es incapable de trouver tout seul mes mots sur ce sujet, en voici certains :




> Cependant l'homo-sexualit existe, et ce, depuis longtemps, et mme si je suis contre cette faon de faire, j'accepte son existence, je ne dis pas " bas les homos".
> Comme je l'ai dj cris : Ils font ce qu'ils veulent tant que l'enfant n'est pas influenc par leur pratique,





> Je suis pour le mariage des Gay's, pourquoi ?
> Parce que j'accepte l'existence de l'homo-sexualit, malgr mon avis sur elle





> J'ai signal lors d'une explication, que je frquentais souvent une discothque gay, mais certains comprennent encore que je suis contre les homos, je vais donc rajouter que j'ai eu de nombreux amis gay, intelligents, joyeux, et vraiment sympas.
> Je fais la diffrence entre la personne, l'tre humain donc, et sa prfrence, qu'elle soit religieuse, sexuelle, ou politique, ce qui compte avant tout c'est la personne humaine.


Dans cette prcdente citation, on voit d'ailleurs que tu as seulement retenu le dbut de ma citation, le fait que j'ai des amis gays pour pouvoir me lancer une contradiction, et tu as laiss de cot la fin de ma citation o je montre la diffrence que je fais.
Ce qui montre clairement que tu fais ce que tu veux de mes rponses en fait, c'est de la mauvaise foi vidente l.

*Par Pmithrandir :*



> Donc pour toi, c'est uniquement l'ducation qui fait cchoisir une sexualit ?
> Donc tous les gays auraient pu tre remiss dans le droit chemin ?


l'orientation sexuelle pour l'tre humain est  mon avis fonction de l'ducation et de l'exprience qu'on a vcu.
D'ailleurs je cite plus haut (dans ce post)  Manusde le cas d'un homo qui combat l'adoption par les homos  cause de l'ducation qu'il a reu.
J'ai mme le cas d'un homo sur un site que je frquente, qui regrette de l'tre mais pour le moment il n'arrive pas  changer, il cherchait un soutien moral pour l'y aider.
L'homo-sexualit  mon avis n'est pas irrversible contrairement  ce que veulent faire croire les gays dans diverses revues notamment pseudo-scientifiques.
Ne plus tre homo est possible si la personne veut changer, sous la direction d'un spcialiste.




> J'ai pour ma part l'impression que beaucuop de gens se retiennent encore toute leur vie, joue les planqu. Que ceux qui s'assument ne sont pas si nombreux et que la peur de dcevoir les parents un brin obtus en est une des causes.


Peut-tre qu'il y en a quelques uns, dan la vie il y a de tout de toutes faons, mais se retenir toute leur vie cela m'tonnerait fort.
A partir d'un moment ils ne le cachent plus mme si cela doit choquer leurs proches.




> Si tu a un enfant gay, j'aurai envie de me arrer en pensant a ta te, mais j'aurais un sentiment sacrment mitig parce que ca va pas tre facile pour lui tous les jours.


J'ai malgr tout compris ta phrase, t'inquite, mais j'ai dis pourquoi je ne crois pas du tout avoir un enfant gay, donc tu n'auras pas  en rire^^ (mme en mitig).




> En fait, une fois que tu te dis que l'homosexualit est ce qu'elle est et qu'elle reste une chose inne, tu te pose bien moins de questions. La seule chose qui compte alors, c'est que ces personnens puissent vivre heureuse. La "contamination" n'tant pas possible.


Oui, c'est justement ce qu'on veut nous faire croire, que l'homo-sexualit est inne, dj pourquoi serait-elle inne pour certains et pas pour d'autres ?
En gnral la nature fait les choses en grand, comme un cuisinier qui cuisine pour un grand nombre de personnes et non pour quelques unes.



> Ce que j'essayais d'explique, c'est que ce n'est pas un droit a l'enfant dans le cadre de la PMA, mais une aide mdicale.


Dj que la nouvelle loi on supprime le mot pere et le mot mre, de la vie sociale, ces mots ayant pourtant t utiliss depuis l'aube de l'humanit, et ce juste pour une petite frange de la population, c'est draisonnable.
En plus, donc, avec la PMA, un couple de lesbienne, par goisme parce qu'il veut un enfant pourra avoir un enfant sans pre, juste avec deux mres.
Bonjour la socit qu'on nous prpare...

Dj que beaucoup de femmes seules ont du mal  exercer une autorit sur leur ado, je ne vois pas comment elles feront dans ces cas_l, c'est juste plus d'ados  problmes dans la rue c'est tout.

----------


## GPPro

Autant de clichs, a fait peur.

----------


## Rayek

> D'autre part, nous sommes des humains, et nous connaissons le sentiment d'amour, qui se rajoute au plaisir,  la sduction et  l'attirance physique.
> Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on aime quelqu'un qu'on peut s'unir  lui, il y des des limites  ne pas dpasser : L'ge, la race (humain avec animal), la parent, etc...


Sauf que, toi qui aime l'ordre "naturel" des choses :

- Les animaux se moquent de l'age de leur partenaire (tant qu'elles permettent de procrer)
- Les animaux pratiquent l'inceste.
- Les animaux pratiquent la polygamie.
- Les animaux pratiquent le cannibalisme.
- etc ...




> En plus, donc, avec la PMA, un couple de lesbienne, par goisme parce qu'il veut un enfant pourra avoir un enfant sans pre, juste avec deux mres.
> Bonjour la socit qu'on nous prpare...


Mais tu l'as dj cette socit, mais il faudrait peut tre enlever les illres.
Deux femmes qui ont divorc avec enfants et qui se mettent en couple a existe dj.
Des femmes (ou hommes) seules avec un pre (ou mre) qui s'est barr et qui n'en a rien  foutre de l'enfant a existe aussi.

Et puis pourquoi par gosme ? Vu ta phrase vouloir un enfant c'est goste quand c'est deux femmes mais quand c'est un homme et une femme non ?
Va falloir que tu t'expliques sur le fait que dans un cas a l'est et pas dans l'autre.

----------


## pmithrandir

@fcharton.

La GPA avant la PMA, je ne pense pas.

La solution que tu propose, ou le pre reconnait un enfant n sous X n'est dj pas possible actuellement. Si la m_re accouche sous X, l'enfant n'aura pas de filiation naturelle, mme si le pre veut le reconnaitre. (c'est en cours de changement / jugement, mais pour le moment je crois que c'est la rgle)

On peut bien sur imaginer qu'un mari aille officiellement tromper sa femme avec la mre porteuse, puis que celle ci soit dmise de ses droits parentaux et que la femme les demande a son tour. mais la procdure me semble lourde et pas du tout pratique.(je vois bien 10 ans de procdure et de bordel)

Alors que la PMA, si on la prend comme une aide mdicale  la procration qui peut aller jusqu'au remplacement des 2 gamtes si besoin(actuellement, on peut implanter des ovocyte ou utiliser du sperme de donneur, ou les deux).
Si maintenant on admet que le conjoint de la mre n'a pas de gamte compatible(ce qui serait le cas pour un couple lesbien), on peut imaginer de l'assimiler a un homme non fertile, et donc d'avoir un don de sperme autoris. Sans ses soucier du sexe du conjoint, on constate juste labsence de sperme.

En ce qui concerne la PMA pour les clibataire, je suis largement pour. Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'tat se permet de dicter la vie des gens comme il le fait. De la mme faon que les rgles d'adoption sont dbiles. Commencer a faire les dmarches a 28 ans, c'est trs tard. J'ai des amis qui voulaient adopt aprs 5 ans de mariage, et qui n'avaient pas encore 28 ans. Ils ne pouvaient mme pas dposer un dossier.


De toute faon, on parle de choses qui se feront. la PMA est autorise dans les pays voisins pour des montant accessible  tous. ) donc les lesbiennes auront le choix entre descendre dans un bar pour se trouver un pre, ou aller de l'autre cot de la frontire(quand mme 3 pays frontalier qui l'autorise) pour faire a plus gentiment.
L'adoption tant possible pour le conjoint d'un enfant qui n'a qu'une filiation, dans moins d'un an on aura dj eu plusieurs centaines d'enfants n et reconnu comme cela.

Et quand la loi interdit a quelqu'un de grer sa sexualit et son dsir d'enfant, je ne connais personne qui ne passe pas la frontire. Demandez aux irlandaises qui vont se faire avorter  l'tranger ou  celles qui vont acheter leur pilule au nord de lIrlande pour en avoir pour plus d'un mois d'avance. J'ai un copain qui avait fait le plein de pilule du lendemain au canada, parce qu'en Irlande, y en a pas.

Tous ces exemples montrent bien que la loi facilitant le dnouement heureux pour les familles qui vont  l'tranger nous fera juste vivre dans une hypocrisie.Et dans moins de 10 ans on aura eu des PMA faite en France.

----------


## Invit

> Aujourd'hui, la PMA, comme son nom l'indique, est un acte mdical, qui corrige une infertilit constate chez l'un, ou les deux parents. Dans la mesure o l'impossibilit pour un couple homosexuel d'avoir des enfants n'est pas un problme mdical, la PMA ne leur serait pas ouverte.


a peut tre fait sans rien changer : "je suis dsol madame, mais votre taux de spermatozodes est trop bas pour que vous puissiez avoir un enfant naturellement".
Humour, hein  ::mouarf:: 

Edit : mince, grill par Gandalf !

Marion se plaignait hier que si le mariage tait vot, la CEDH allait obliger la France  autoriser la PMA. 
Comme tu dis, si a se trouve a se fera sans changer la loi.




> Il y a probablement des dtails juridiques  rgler, mais  la base, je pense que ca fait que la GPA risque d'apparaitre AVANT la PMA (quelles que soient les promesses de notre bon prsident). Et bien entendu, le jour o a aura lieu, on imagine aisment le gouvernement intervenir, et lgaliser tout cela, dans l'intrt de l'enfant, bien sr.


Dans ce cas-l, la GPA telle que tu la dcris, sans adoption, existe dj. De mme qu'il y a dj des personnes qui pratiquent la GPA  l'tranger.
Et l'Etat Franais est oblig de dlivrer des certificats de naissance pour ces enfants ns  l'tranger, puisque le pre est vraiment le parent biologique.
C'est ce que disait cette circulaire de Taubira qui a fait couler tellement d'encre pour rien.

----------


## Invit

> La solution que tu propose, ou le pre reconnait un enfant n sous X n'est dj pas possible actuellement. Si la mre accouche sous X, l'enfant n'aura pas de filiation naturelle, mme si le pre veut le reconnaitre. (c'est en cours de changement / jugement, mais pour le moment je crois que c'est la rgle)


Je crois que le cas ne se prsentait pas, mais s'il advenait, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait refuser au pre de reconnaitre un enfant AU MOTIF que la mre veut rester anonyme.

Pour moi, cette forme de GPA va apparatre assez vite...




> En ce qui concerne la PMA pour les clibataire, je suis largement pour. Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'tat se permet de dicter la vie des gens comme il le fait.


L'ide, c'est que la PMA est un acte mdical, qui soigne un problme mdical. 
Quant au fait de "dicter la vie des gens", l'Etat dicte ta vie dans toutes sortes de domaines, il t'interdit de payer tes salaris en dessous du SMIC mme s'ils sont d'accord, il limite ta libert d'expression sur certains points prcis, il dfinit les conditions dans lesquelles tu peux te marier, ou quitter le territoire, ou travailler... Et derrire ces restrictions, il y a une vision thique, morale, si tu veux. 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi la PMA en serait exclue...

Francois

----------


## r0d

> La nature [...] a cr le plaisir sexuel et l'attirance physique dans le seul but


Tu considres l la nature comme une entit doue de conscience et ayant un dessein. Nous sommes des scientifiques, tu vas avoir du mal  faire passer ce genre d'ide ici.

Ensuite, tu compares l'tre humain et l'animal. Je considre que c'est une erreur, au moins lorsqu'il s'agit de politique. Lorsque les animaux dbattrons de la nature du pouvoir, de la lgitimit d'une loi et de gopolitique, alors l oui, nous pourrons comparer. Mais pour l'instant, comparons ce qui est comparable, et si d'un point de vue biologique la comparaison est valable, en ce qui concerne la politique et les sciences humaines en gnral, il faut viter ce travers.

C'est d'ailleurs une erreur que je faisais au dbut. Je suis "entr" en politique par la porte de l'cologie. Et lorsqu'il s'agit d'cologie, on a souvent tendance  comparer l'homme et l'animal; j'avais cette tentation au dbut. Mais ds qu'il s'agit de politique, donc de choix concernant l'organisation de la socit, la comparaison amne vite dans des impasses; et j'en suis vite revenu. Sans compter le fait que finalement, on ne comprend pas vraiment comment fonctionnent les animaux (ce ne sont pas des ordinateurs).

----------


## souviron34

> Donc pour toi, c'est uniquement l'ducation qui fait cchoisir une sexualit ?


Sur ce plan-l pratiquement certainement oui...

Que ce soit l'ducation ou le milieu familial..

Ce n'est pas un clich mais la ralit qu'une crasante majorit de gays hommes ont des rapports trs nettement plus troits avec leur mre que la plupart des hommes htros adultes.

Que cela soit par ducation ou par alas de la vie (_tre lev dans un milieu de femmes (entre mre, grand-mre, tantes, etc_) c'est la trs grande majorit..

En ce qui concerne les lesbiennes, en dehors des jeunes aujourd'hui, l'crasante majorit, elle, provient de problmes avec les hommes, soit dans leur enfance (_inceste par exemple_) ou avec leurs premiers amours.

Si donc on enlve les cas de  premires amours traumatisantes, l'crasante majorit des gays h ou f provient de l'ducation/milieu/enfance...






> 1) Le fait que je dise "l'homo-sexualit n'est pas normale et naturelle" est une simple constatation de ma part, constatation que tout le monde peut faire en regardant la nature.
> La nature ou Dieu pour les croyants, ou ce que vous voulez, a cr le plaisir sexuel et l'attirance physique dans le seul but de la procration, que l'on soit un humain, un animal, un insecte, ou une plante.


Je suis d'accord avec ta premire partie _(l'humain est une espce animale, et les animaux se basent sur la reproduction, point final_) mais du coup pas du tout avec ta seconde...

Chez les animaux il n'y a strictement aucune notion de plaisir sexuel...

Il y a un besoin de reproduction, c'est tout.. Et c'est d'ailleurs le cas dans la plupart des socits humaines de l'Histoire de l'Humanit.

La notion de "plaisir" tient la plupart du temps  la notion de richesse, de niveau de vie..

Du temps des Romains, les lupanars taient rservs aux classes suprieures. Au Moyen-Age, on a invent la ceinture de chastet pour les femmes des seigneurs partant en croisade... 

Mme de nos jours, il suffit de lire n'importe quelle enqute de femmes pour s'apercevoir que cela continue : certes l'homme - masculin - peut rechercher son plaisir, mas il se fout en moyenne comme de sa premire petite culotte Petit-Bateau du plaisir fminin...





> Si au bout de 6 mois sur le sujet ils n'ont pas d'arguments, et qu'une partie de leurs arguments pousse  la violence, tu proposes quoi ? De continuer comme a ? (encore que l on a un gros post)


Et alors ? Tu crois que des arguments comme "c'est l'galit" c'est un argument ?? Et que ce n'est pas le mme depuis 6 mois ???

Je ne vois toujours pas ce qui permettrait d'empcher des gens de s'exprimer ... 





> J'ai tendance  penser que le problme ne vient pas des homos, mais des haineux.


Bof.. J'ai tendance  penser qu'il vient des 2...

C'est un peu la mme chose qu'un jeune dev qui sort de l'cole et qui quasiment fait grve et s'insurge contre le fait qu'il est moins pay que le mec qui a 20 ans d'exprience...

Rclamer, a peut tre bien.. Mais a peut ne pas l'tre.. Et surtout, il y a manire et manire de rclamer...





> On est pas d'accord sur le caractre non naturel de l'homosexualit, et tu n'as pas rpondu  nos arguments sur le sujet (mais j'ai bon espoir qu'on en discute aprs ce post).


Voir plus haut.. .Sur ce point je le rejoins...






> Je ne saurais pas te dire  partir de quel moment un foetus peut tre considr comme une personne, ou pas une personne. Est-ce ds la conception, ds qu'un coeur bat, ou qu'un cerveau fonctionne ? J'en sais rien.


C'est pourtant simple... C'est dans la loi... 

http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/F1551.xhtml




> Le dlai lgal d'avortement est fix en France  la fin de la 12me semaine de grossesse, soit 14 semaines aprs le 1er jour des dernires rgles.


C'est la consquence des dbats  l'Assemble Nationale, du temps du vote de la loi, avec les bilogistes, gnticiens, et autres, sur le dveloppement des foetus.. auquel ont adhr y compris les croyants (_catholiques ou autres_)

En dessous de cette limite le foetus n'est pas considr "tre humain" potentiel... 





> Et puis pourquoi par gosme ? Vu ta phrase vouloir un enfant c'est goste quand c'est deux femmes mais quand c'est un homme et une femme non ?
> Va falloir que tu t'expliques sur le fait que dans un cas a l'est et pas dans l'autre.


Pour moi c'est aussi goiste dans un cas que dans l'autre...

Comme tu le dis et je l'ai dit plus haut, les animaux ont un besoin de reproduction...

Il me semble que une (des) diffrences entre l'tre humain et les animaux est la pense, qui permet de se sortir des contraintes de "_ncessit bilogique_".. 

Qui a proclam donc que un couple d'humains devait avoir un enfant ???


Il se trouve que, comme chez les autres espces animales, il y a un certain nombre d'enfants abandonns, pour diverses raisons (_mort d'un ou des 2 parents, dsintrt, trop de bouches  nourrir, etc_). Il se trouve d'autre part que l'Homme produit pas mal de cataclysmes augmentant la proportion naturelle d'enfants esseuls..

Chez les loups il y a des "tontons" et des "tatas" qui sont des clibataires que les couples "accueillent" pour s'occuper des enfants quand ils sont en chasse ou prennent du bon temps ensemble. Pour les humains il y a l'adoption..

Cette revendication du "besoin" fait bondir toutes les fministes (_"historiques" ou non_) d'avant ces dernires annes.... Qui ont justement lutt pour carter la biologie et la "nature" de leurs vies..  

Je dis donc que je trouve totalement goiste et insens ces revendications..

Mais, comme je le disais plus haut en rponse  Jon, c'est le signe du retour d'un cycle de conservatisme, sous des dehors libertaires...

----------


## Invit

> Et l'Etat Franais est oblig de dlivrer des certificats de naissance pour ces enfants ns  l'tranger, puisque le pre est vraiment le parent biologique.


Le parent biologique, c'est oblig. Mais la mre reste la mre naturelle, et le conjoint du parent biologique n'a pas de statut. L o je crois que cela change, c'est qu'avec l'adoption plnire, il va tre possible (si la mre porteuse accouche sous X) de faire du conjoint du pre biologique le second parent, ce qui ne peut pas tre fait dans le systme actuel. Et je ne vois pas au nom de quoi on pourra l'empcher (ni l'interdire sur le territoire national). 

Bref, la GPA, c'est maintenant... 

Ah pis tiens, dans la catgorie "moi prsident de la rpublique, je ne tiendrai pas mme les engagements les moins contraignants"

http://www.europe1.fr/Politique/Quan...messe-1493521/

Francois

----------


## GrandFather

> l'orientation sexuelle pour l'tre humain est  mon avis fonction de l'ducation et de l'exprience qu'on a vcu.


Ah ? Comment expliques-tu alors que des jeunes levs dans une famille  classique  pour laquelle l'htrosexualit reprsente la seule norme sexuelle admissible fassent quand mme leur coming-out, au risque de la rupture avec leurs proches ?

Il me semblait pourtant qu'un consensus, culturel et scientifique, avait fini par aboutir: on ne devient ni htrosexuel ni homosexuel, l'orientation sexuelle est congnitale. Aprs, la manifestation de cette orientation est plus ou moins rprime selon l'poque, la culture ambiante et son niveau de tolrance, mais il ne s'agit pas de quelque chose qui  s'apprend , se  gurit  ou se  corrige . 

J'ai plutt une sympathie pour la cause gay, leur aspiration  atteindre le mme niveau de citoyennet que le reste de la population me semble lgitime ; par contre, il y a certains aspects de leur militantisme qui m'agacent profondment. Mais quand je vois les conceptions rtrogrades de beaucoup de leurs adversaires, en provenance directe du XIX sicle, je comprends mieux leur virulence...



> D'ailleurs je cite plus haut (dans ce post)  Manusde le cas d'un homo qui combat l'adoption par les homos  cause de l'ducation qu'il a reu.


Si c'est vraiment le cas, et donc dans l'hypothse o il ne s'agit pas d'un rejet de ses parents adoptifs d  son incapacit  assumer son homosexualit, c'est plutt moche. Mais il a alors vcu ce qu'ont vcu tous les nombreux homosexuels forcs  adopter un comportement contraire  leur nature profonde, sous une pression familiale ou sociale. Ca n'est pas plus enviable.

----------


## r0d

Wah!! GrandFather de retour!!! J'avais peur que tu ne te fusses dfinitivement retir de l'agitation du forum pour te ddier  la contemplation du temps qui fuit cette poque de dcadence!  ::aie:: 
a fait plaisir de te lire! Une journe qui commence bien!  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

> Wah!! GrandFather de retour!!! J'avais peur que tu ne te fusses dfinitivement retir de l'agitation du forum pour te ddier  la contemplation du temps qui fuit cette poque de dcadence!


Hello rod !  ::):  Parfois, la consternation l'emporte sur la contemplation...

----------


## GPPro

> Sur ce plan-l pratiquement certainement oui...
> 
> Que ce soit l'ducation ou le milieu familial..
> 
> Ce n'est pas un clich mais la ralit qu'une crasante majorit de gays hommes ont des rapports trs nettement plus troits avec leur mre que la plupart des hommes htros adultes.
> 
> Que cela soit par ducation ou par alas de la vie (_tre lev dans un milieu de femmes (entre mre, grand-mre, tantes, etc_) c'est la trs grande majorit..
> 
> En ce qui concerne les lesbiennes, en dehors des jeunes aujourd'hui, l'crasante majorit, elle, provient de problmes avec les hommes, soit dans leur enfance (_inceste par exemple_) ou avec leurs premiers amours.
> ...


Sources ? Parce que bon, tes affirmations  deux balles on commence  connatre.








> C'est pourtant simple... C'est dans la loi... 
> 
> http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/F1551.xhtml
> 
> 
> 
> C'est la consquence des dbats  l'Assemble Nationale, du temps du vote de la loi, avec les bilogistes, gnticiens, et autres, sur le dveloppement des foetus.. auquel ont adhr y compris les croyants (_catholiques ou autres_)
> 
> En dessous de cette limite le foetus n'est pas considr "tre humain" potentiel...


Il me semblait que le compromis tournait plutt autour du risque mdical encouru...  Mais bon, si tu l'affirmes, on doit te faire confiance ?

----------


## GPPro

> Et alors ? Tu crois que des arguments comme "c'est l'galit" c'est un argument ?? Et que ce n'est pas le mme depuis 6 mois ???


J'avais oubli a...

Jusqu' preuve du contraire "galit" est inscrit dans un certain nombre de textes de la rpubliques. Alors que "je suis un bigot/rac/ni-l'un-ni-l'autre-mais quand-mme-quoi qui refuse que deux hommes/deux femmes se marient" non.

----------


## ymoreau

> En plus, donc, avec la PMA, un couple de lesbienne, par goisme parce qu'il veut un enfant pourra avoir un enfant sans pre, juste avec deux mres.
> Bonjour la socit qu'on nous prpare...
> 
> Dj que beaucoup de femmes seules ont du mal  exercer une autorit sur leur ado, je ne vois pas comment elles feront dans ces cas_l, c'est juste plus d'ados  problmes dans la rue c'est tout.


On a pas attendu les couples homos pour avoir des parents incapables d'duquer des enfants... Quand on voit un peu les enfants/ados  problme dans les centres qui s'en occupent, on voit bien que les mauvais parents existent depuis toujours chez le papa-maman classique et je ne vois *aucune* raison d'affirmer qu' priori deux mres/pres ne soient pas capables d'duquer un enfant quilibr.
Ou bien alors on rclame (pour tous, htros compris) la dcision d'un juge pour avoir un enfant ? Parents pas assez quilibrs, parents trop pauvres pour subvenir convenablement  ses besoins, parents trop cons ?...

En plus tu sembles affirmer qu'il faut absolument un pre pour faire autorit sur les enfants, bonjour le clich sexiste... Je connais des familles o c'est la mre qui tient ce rle beaucoup plus que le pre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Fcharton.

Je confirme, le pre d'un enfat accouch sous x ne peut pas reconnaitre l'enfant. Mme si il a effectu une reconnaissance de paternit prnatale.

En gros, la loi dit que la femme n'a jamais accouch et que l'enfant est arriv de nul part.

Pour l'orientation sexuelle, c'est un peu l'oeuf et la poule Souviron.
Si ne nombreux homosexuels sont mieux avec maman, n'est pas aussi parce qu'ils compense le manque dintrt pour les discussion avec papa ?
Si les expriences sont mauvaises pour des filles qui se dclare lesbienne, tait ce parce que les mecs taient des con, ou parce que ce n'tait pas leur truc depuis le dbut ?

(sous rserve que ces clichs soient statistiquement vrais).

----------


## r0d

> Pour l'orientation sexuelle, c'est un peu l'oeuf et la poule Souviron.
> Si ne nombreux homosexuels sont mieux avec maman, n'est pas aussi parce qu'ils compense le manque dintrt pour les discussion avec papa ?
> Si les expriences sont mauvaises pour des filles qui se dclare lesbienne, tait ce parce que les mecs taient des con, ou parce que ce n'tait pas leur truc depuis le dbut ?


Je partage ton doute sur ce point.
C'est le mme problme avec les tudes neurologiques qui montrent les diffrences concrtes entre le cerveau de l'homme et celui de la femme. En fait, on se sait pas si ces diffrences sont innes ou si elles sont le rsultat du contexte dans lequel l'individu volue, et surtout de ce contexte pendant l'enfance, priode o le cerveau volue beaucoup. Luf ou la poule, donc.

Quant  la loi pour le droit au mariage des pds et pdettes*, je viens d'apprendre avec consternation que la situation en France semble normal au lendemain du vote. Le problme est grave: de quoi vont pouvoir parler les JT ce soir? 


* cette expression de "pd et pdettes" n'est pas de moi, et c'est un terme affectueux, certes un peu familier, mais pas du tout injurieux.

----------


## souviron34

> Sources ? Parce que bon, tes affirmations  deux balles on commence  connatre.


Comme tu veux, je n'en ai pas, simplement une exprience de vie..

En tant profondment dans des milieux gays (la culture), que ce soit en France ou au Canada.. D'avoir des ex-belles-soeurs gays...

Libre  toi de penser le contraire...  

Mais mme Aznavour dans sa chanson y fait rfrence...

Je ne sais pas si il y a des statistiques, a m'tonnerait parce que c'est pas le genre de questions que les instituts posent...





> Il me semblait que le compromis tournait plutt autour du risque mdical encouru...  Mais bon, si tu l'affirmes, on doit te faire confiance ?



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interru...e_de_grossesse




> *La difficult du lgislateur sera de trancher parmi toutes les positions possibles pour fixer un dlai lgal d'IVG*, dlai qui fait ncessairement des mcontents de part et d'autre. Les uns et les autres pouvant se rclamer de valeurs peu ngociables (la dignit de la vie d'un ct, la libert de l'autre) cela explique que l'avortement soit depuis quelques dcennies un sujet de controverse inpuisable. En outre, la solution thique ne peut pas faire l'conomie d'une rflexion sur le drame que peut reprsenter le choix dans un sens ou dans l'autre, compte tenu des pressions sociales intenses qui s'entrecroisent sur la question. *D'un point de vue lgal, le statut juridique de la personne est li  celui d'un dveloppement suffisant de l'embryon (cette limite tant variable), autorisant l'avortement en de, et en condamnant ventuellement l'illgalit au-del*. La plupart des pays du monde ayant des lgislations diffrentes et variables avec le temps, *aucune dfinition unanime de ce qui peut tre considr comme un embryon ou personne  part entire n'a t trouve, la science ne pouvant pas,  elle seule, apporter une rponse.*


Sur ces sujets je conseille fortement la lecture de :

http://www.avortementivg.com/pages/H...nt-471938.html

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loi_Ve...e_de_grossesse

http://feministesentousgenres.blogs....om/avortement/

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proc%C3%A8s_de_Bobigny

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manifeste_des_343

http://www.avortementivg.com/

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Droit_de_l%27avortement






> J'avais oubli a...
> 
> Jusqu' preuve du contraire "galit" est inscrit dans un certain nombre de textes de la rpubliques. Alors que "je suis un bigot/rac/ni-l'un-ni-l'autre-mais quand-mme-quoi qui refuse que deux hommes/deux femmes se marient" non.


Et ?? En quoi il faille que quelque chose soit inscrit dans un texte de la Rpublique pour qu'on ait le droit de le dire ???

Et en quoi le fait que a n'est pas inscrit empcherait de le dire publiquement ???

Si on devait se limiter  parler de ce qui est crit dans un texte de loi, la libert d'expression n'embrasserait pas grand chose.....






> Pour l'orientation sexuelle, c'est un peu l'oeuf et la poule Souviron.
> Si ne nombreux homosexuels sont mieux avec maman, n'est pas aussi parce qu'ils compense le manque dintrt pour les discussion avec papa ?
> Si les expriences sont mauvaises pour des filles qui se dclare lesbienne, tait ce parce que les mecs taient des con, ou parce que ce n'tait pas leur truc depuis le dbut ?


Comme j'ai dit, il y a une petite proportion de "vrais", dans le sens "inn".

Cependant 2 points notables :

Pratiquement 100% des tueurs en srie masculins ont t battus par leur pre et/ou leur mreIl n'y a pratiquement aucun cas de tueurs en srie fminin, mme si il y en a au moins autant de femmes qui ont t battues pa leurs parents, et nettement plus qui ont t violes
Tu peux interroger... Comme je disais en rponse  GPPro... 35 ans de vie presque toujours au contact de gays... Ce n'est pas "scientifique", mais c'est ce que j'ai constat... Et je pense que a a encore augment avec les divorces, le nombre de femmes mres clibataires, et la mode depuis 30 ans  tre "copain" avec son enfant et de plus ou moins centrer sa vie sur ses enfants... Si c'est un fils unique en plus... Mais bon... Vivez, parlez, et tirez-en les conclusions....  mais vous noterez que je n'ai pas dit "tous"... (_pour ceux qui sont capables de raisonner un tant soit peu_)

----------


## GPPro

> Et ?? En quoi il faille que quelque chose soit inscrit dans un texte de la Rpublique pour qu'on ait le droit de le dire ???
> 
> Et en quoi le fait que a n'est pas inscrit empcherait de le dire publiquement ???
> 
> Si on devait se limiter  parler de ce qui est crit dans un texte de loi, la libert d'expression n'embrasserait pas grand chose.....


Tout simplement parce que leur demande est lgitime au regard d'un prcepte fondateur de notre rpublique. Est-ce suffisamment clair comme raison ?

----------


## souviron34

> Tout simplement parce que leur demande est lgitime au regard d'un prcepte fondateur de notre rpublique. Est-ce suffisamment clair comme raison ?


Encore une fois, et ???

Je ne vois toujours pas de raison  empcher quelqu'un se rclamant du contraire  parler en public...

----------


## GPPro

> Comme tu veux, je n'en ai pas, simplement une exprience de vie..
> 
> En tant profondment dans des milieux gays (la culture), que ce soit en France ou au Canada.. D'avoir des ex-belles-soeurs gays...
> 
> Libre  toi de penser le contraire...  
> 
> Mais mme Aznavour dans sa chanson y fait rfrence...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si il y a des statistiques, a m'tonnerait parce que c'est pas le genre de questions que les instituts posent...
> ...


Moi aussi je cite wikipdia :




> *Dans le droit moderne, la solution est gnralement que le nouveau-n n'acquiert sa personnalit juridique qu' la naissance.* Avant sa naissance, il n'est donc pas une personne. C'est un  objet juridique  ventuellement porteur de droits privs ou publics. C'est pour cette raison que la Cour de cassation en France a rejet  deux reprises la qualification d'homicide (qui suppose la mort d'une personne humaine) quand un embryon meurt  la suite d'un accident. Inversement, pour la Cour de cassation,  le code civil ne subordonne ltablissement dun acte [de naissance] denfant sans vie ni au poids du ftus, ni  la dure de la grossesse 1.


Donc non, lgalement un embryon n'est pas une personne.

(Dans la page Droit de l'avortement)

----------


## Invit

> on voit bien que les mauvais parents existent depuis toujours chez le papa-maman classique et je ne vois *aucune* raison d'affirmer qu' priori deux mres/pres ne soient pas capables d'duquer un enfant quilibr.


Tout comme on ne voit aucune raison d'affirmer  priori que les OGM sont dangereux, ou la prospection de gaz de schiste nocif, ou les ondes des tlphones mauvaises, ou... On peut avoir des doutes, citer des exemples ponctuels, mais on n'a pas de preuve. 

Le principe de prcaution s'applique dans un cas, pas dans l'autre. Et note bien que le cas o il ne s'applique pas concerne des enfants.




> Fcharton.
> Je confirme, le pre d'un enfat accouch sous x ne peut pas reconnaitre l'enfant. Mme si il a effectu une reconnaissance de paternit prnatale.


Ok, maintenant, si le pre demande aprs la naissance un test ADN, il a le droit de le faire, non? Et si ce test prouve qu'il est le pre biologique, tu crois que le lgislateur refusera de le reconnatre comme tel, parce que la mre a accouch sous X?

Il faut probablement un recours devant la justice, et une jurisprudence pour clairer la situation, mais je ne vois pas comment on y chappe.

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Le principe de prcaution s'applique dans un cas, pas dans l'autre.


Effectivement c'est honteux. Je rajouterais mme qu'il est communment admis que l'Iran ne devrait pas se munir de la bombe atomique, mais on ne dit rien sur le fait que les guerriers Massa ont toujours le droit de se balader avec leurs couteaux de chasse!

 ::aie:: 

Comparons ce qui est comparable, non?

----------


## souviron34

*@GPPro:
*
Primo, c'est ton truc de flooder ????

a te fait kiffer ????

Parce que l tu gaspilles de la bande passante pour rien..

Et doublement pour rien, parce que tu sais mme pas lire ce que tu cites ou que je cite :

Toi :




> Il me semblait que le compromis tournait plutt autour du risque mdical encouru... Mais bon, si tu l'affirmes, on doit te faire confiance ?


Moi :




> aucune dfinition unanime *de ce qui peut tre considr comme un embryon ou personne  part entire n'a t trouve*, la science ne pouvant pas,  elle seule, apporter une rponse.


Toi :




> Dans le droit moderne, la solution est gnralement que le nouveau-n n'acquiert sa personnalit juridique qu' la naissance


On ne parle pas de personalit juridique "gnrale", mais d'une trs particulire :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personn...f.C5.93tus_.3F




> Une personnalit juridique du ftus humain ?
> 
> *La question du statut juridique du ftus est  mettre en relation avec l'interruption volontaire de grossesse (IVG)*, l'interruption mdicale de grossesse (IMG) et l'interruption involontaire de grossesse (IIG) ou homicide in utero. De nombreux dbats ont frquemment lieu sur ce sujet23.
> Homicide in utero ?
> 
> Diverses juridictions ont t amenes  se demander si les circonstances d'accidents survenus  un ftus sont susceptibles de faire retenir la qualification d'homicide involontaire en application de l'article 221-6 du code pnal. L'avortement provoqu d'un ftus de 5 mois par un mdecin croyant enlever un strilet avait bien, par exemple, fait l'objet d'une qualification d'homicide involontaire par une Cour d'appel de Lyon24, mais cette dcision a t censure par la Cour de cassation25.
> 
> Les juges du fond ont pourtant pu continuer  retenir la qualification d'homicide, comme dans le cas d'un ftus de 8 mois victime d'un accident de circulation, selon une dcision de la Cour d'appel de Reims qui se fondait sur la viabilit du ftus. La question ouverte par la dcision pouvait se concevoir ainsi : s'il n'y a pas homicide quand il n'y a pas vie, la notion ne permettrait-elle pas d'agir ? L'Assemble plnire s'est prononce le 29 juin 200126 en refusant de retenir la qualification d'homicide involontaire :
> 
> ...


*C'est tout le fond du dbat sur le dlai autorisant ou non l'avortement..*.

Alors au lieu de faire riech en floodant pour des conneries, rensegnes-toi d'abord...  ::furieux::

----------


## david06600

> Tout comme on ne voit aucune raison d'affirmer  priori que les OGM sont dangereux, ou la prospection de gaz de schiste nocif, ou les ondes des tlphones mauvaises


Conclusion, peu importe ce que dit ou fait un gauchiste pour montrer le contraire, au final il sera pour les OGMs, pour le gaz de schiste etc...

----------


## GrandFather

> Le principe de prcaution s'applique dans un cas, pas dans l'autre. Et note bien que le cas o il ne s'applique pas concerne des enfants.


Le principe de prcaution est dj trs controvers sur les plans juridique et scientifique quand il s'agit des domaines de l'cologie et de la sant, si en plus il faut l'appliquer au socital... 

Et puis le principe de prcaution est cens s'imposer en l'absence de donnes scientifiques ou empiriques ; dans le cas du dveloppement des enfants au sein de familles homoparentales les donnes sociologiques ne manquent pas, c'est leur analyse qui fait dfaut. On est dans le monde des  sciences molles , et le sujet tant extrmement sensible, le biais idologique est omniprsent.

----------


## souviron34

d'ailleurs, rien ne permet d'affirmer que les extra-terestres n'existent pas ...  et d'infimer qu'ils ne sont pas parmi nous.... 

 ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ok, maintenant, si le pre demande aprs la naissance un test ADN, il a le droit de le faire, non? Et si ce test prouve qu'il est le pre biologique, tu crois que le lgislateur refusera de le reconnatre comme tel, parce que la mre a accouch sous X?


A priori, le cas s'est dj prsent et a fait tout le circuit judiciaire. le pre n'a pu finalement qu'obtenir un droit  rencontrer l'enfant si ma mmoire est bonne.(la procdure a mis plusieures annes



> Il faut probablement un recours devant la justice, et une jurisprudence pour clairer la situation, mais je ne vois pas comment on y chappe.


Les tests adn sont strictement encadr. On ne peut pas demand de test ADN en dehors d'une instruction judiciaire, et celle ci ne peut pas en demander un sur un cas qui n'a pas d'existence lgale.
l'enfant n sous X n'a pas de parents biologique. Il n'est donc pas possible que l'un d'eux demande un test.

Mais la on touche dans les absurdits du droit.

----------


## dragonno

> - Les animaux se moquent de l'age de leur partenaire (tant qu'elles permettent de procrer)
> - Les animaux pratiquent l'inceste.
> - Les animaux pratiquent la polygamie.
> - Les animaux pratiquent le cannibalisme.


Renseigne-toi mieux sur les animaux Rayek, tu verras que mme s'il existe des cas particuliers correspondant  ce que tu cites, la gnralit c'est plutt le contraire chez les animaux.
Tu n'as pas d regarder beaucoup dmissions sur les animaux  mon avis.

----------


## souviron34

> Les tests adn sont strictement encadr.


En France....

Pas forcment ailleurs....



PS: les pt'tis rigolos qui mettent des points ngatifs, vous tes de supers-courageux !!!!  On n'attend plus que vous vous exprimiez....  Dans le respect des autres et pas les insultes..  On est o ici ??? Sur un forum de boutonneux du lyce ?? j'ose pas penser ce que vous feriez si il y avait une guerre et une occupation...

----------


## GPPro

> En France....
> 
> Pas forcment ailleurs....
> 
> 
> 
> PS: les pt'tis rigolos qui mettent des points ngatifs, vous tes de supers-courageux !!!!  On n'attend plus que vous vous exprimiez....  Dans le respect des autres et pas les insultes..  On est o ici ??? Sur un forum de boutonneux du lyce ??


J'ai ri.

Mr Le sociologue floodeur gaspilleur de bande passante communiste sanguinaire. (Ma signature sera bientt plus longue que n'importe lequel de mes messages !).

Edit : plus srieusement, j'ai l'impression que tu es totalement incapable de te remettre en question. C'est grave, surtout lorsque l'on se prtend scientifique.

----------


## pmithrandir

> En France....
> Pas forcment ailleurs....


Oui, je sais. Les gens vont souvent a l'tranger pour vrifier que c'est bien leur gamin si il y a un doute.

Mais dans le cadre d'une reconnaissance franaise de paternit qui ne fait aucun doute, mais ou la mre a dcid de ne pas le garder, la reconnaissance faite dans un pays tranger ne vaudra je pense pas grand chose.

----------


## r0d

> j'ose pas penser ce que vous feriez si il y avait une guerre et une occupation...


Ils *f*aisaient la *t*te.

Pardon (chez les gens duqus, on s'excuse lorsqu'on contrepte).

----------


## souviron34

> Edit : plus srieusement, j'ai l'impression que tu es totalement incapable de te remettre en question. C'est grave, surtout lorsque l'on se prtend scientifique.


Plus srieusement, je pense que tu as de telles oeillres que tu n'es pas capable d'une discussion ouverte avec des points de vue diffrents du tien.. Mais a rejoint tes positions sur les publications et autres.. 

Un bon "politiquement correct" qui passe sa frustration sur les forums...

Surtout ne pas argumenter mais dmonter celui en face sans aucun argument... Tu l'as fait avant-hier sur les patrons, tu le fais aujourd'hui sur l'avortement..a commence  devenir pnible... 


Parce que tes arguments sur les dlais ne sont que de la m.rde, lis les liens, et tu verras que le dlai de 12/14 semaines concerne le fait ou non de savoir si on tue "une personne" ou pas...  Puisque l'avortement thrapeutique n'a pas de dlai limite..

Pour les croyants purs et durs, c'est 0 semaine, puisque c'est Dieu qui a cr "un tre humain".. La discussion et les dlais viennent justement des recherches sur les embryons et de savoir  partir de quand on distingue un amas de cellules qui s'agglutine par pur effet physique/chimique d'un "certain veil" diffrent des pures ractions physico-chimiques... (_la dure du dlai est d'ailleurs tablie sur l'activit crbrale, si mes souvenirs sont bons_)

C'est le mme problme -  l'envers - que pour l'euthanaise... Dans les 2 cas les mdecins pourraient tre poursuivis (et l'ont t) pour meurtre...

----------


## souviron34

> I
> Pardon (chez les gens duqus, on s'excuse lorsqu'on *contre*pte).


Pas seulement quand on contre...  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> Plus srieusement, je pense que tu as de telles oeillres que tu n'es pas capable d'une discussion ouverte avec des points de vue diffrents du tien.. Mais a rejoint tes positions sur les publications et autres..
> 
> Un bon "politiquement correct" qui passe sa frustration sur les forums...
> 
> Surtout ne pas argumenter et dmonter celui en face sans aucun argument... Tu l'as fait avant-hier sur les patrons, tu le fais aujourd'hui sur l'avortement..a commence  devenir pnible...
> 
> 
> Parce que tes arguments sur les dlais ne sont que de la m.rde, lis les liens, et tu verras que le dlai de 12/14 semaines concerne le fait ou non de savoir si on tue "une personne" ou pas...  Puisque l'avortement thrapeutique n'a pas de dlai limite..
> 
> ...


Tu es vraiment atteint... Tu veux que je te ressorte tes exploits sur les pourcentages ? tes super dmonstrations sur les moins maris aprs 68 ? Ta super orientation du dbat sur le mariage gay dans le sujet ou l'on parlait d'autoproduction dans la musique ? Et j'oublie trs certainement d'autres de tes innarrables performances. La paille, la poutre etc.

PS (le latin, pas le parti de "gauche" que vous honnissez tant) : effectivement  lire mes posts ici je suis un grand politiquement correct  ::calim2::  Peut-tre que je devrais l'ajouter  ma "signature",  n'en pas douter tu places cela au mme niveau d'insulte.

PPS : pour ce qui est du dlai j'ai utilis une forme interrogative, contrairement  toi je n'affirme pas de faon premptoire. Mais bon, il est vrai que la plupart des intervenants ici ne lisent que ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## GPPro

> Oui, je sais. Les gens vont souvent a l'tranger pour vrifier que c'est bien leur gamin si il y a un doute.
> 
> Mais dans le cadre d'une reconnaissance franaise de paternit qui ne fait aucun doute, mais ou la mre a dcid de ne pas le garder, la reconnaissance faite dans un pays tranger ne vaudra je pense pas grand chose.


A voir aprs si a tiendrait devant la CEDH.

----------


## r0d

> Pratiquement 100% des tueurs en srie masculins ont t battus par leur pre et/ou leur mreIl n'y a pratiquement aucun cas de tueurs en srie fminin, mme si il y en a au moins autant de femmes qui ont t battues pa leurs parents, et nettement plus qui ont t violes


Admettons que ces chiffres soient vrais (bien qu'ils ne me paraissent pas ridicules, il faut toujours se mfier des apparences), que sont-ils sens dmontrer? Que les garons et les filles sont duqus de faon diffrente?  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

@Souviron Et Gppro
Vous ne voulez pas prendre un bon bol d'air et dtendre un peu le ton  :;): 
je doute que l'un d'entre vous soient encore capable dans la situation actuelle de discuter avec l'autre.

Laisser passer un peu d'eau sous les ponts, il y a des sujets qu'ils vaut mieux ne pas aborder avec certaines personnes, je pense que vous en avez trouv quelques un. Ce n'est pas super grave, pas au point de se fcher je pense.




> A voir aprs si a tiendrait devant la CEDH.


Devant la CEDH, voir mme en france devant le conseil constitutionnel ou le conseil d'tat, ca tomberait surement. Mais avec une procdure de combien d'annes ?

Quand tu as un enfant qui t'es enlev sur dcision de la mre et qui est donn a d'autres parents, je pense que la procdure devrait tre urgente, mais l on a des dlais de plusieurs annes.
Ca t'apporte quoi de te battre 10 ou 15 ans pour finalement voir un enfant qui ne sera jamais le tien.

----------


## GPPro

> @Souviron Et Gppro
> Vous ne voulez pas prendre un bon bol d'air et dtendre un peu le ton 
> je doute que l'un d'entre vous soient encore capable dans la situation actuelle de discuter avec l'autre.
> 
> Laisser passer un peu d'eau sous les ponts, il y a des sujets qu'ils vaut mieux ne pas aborder avec certaines personnes, je pense que vous en avez trouv quelques un. Ce n'est pas super grave, pas au point de se fcher je pense.
> 
> 
> 
> Devant la CEDH, voir mme en france devant le conseil constitutionnel ou le conseil d'tat, ca tomberait surement. Mais avec une procdure de combien d'annes ?
> ...


Si personne ne le fait, tout le monde sera confront au mme problme... C'est un peu le problme des jurisprudences en gnral.

Quand  la discussion avec Souviron elle est plus sur la forme que sur le fond, sur le fond il est clair qu'il a tord ! *<- ironie* (en gras et soulign parce que sinon ...)

----------


## dragonno

*Par Rayek :*



> Et puis pourquoi par gosme ? Vu ta phrase vouloir un enfant c'est goste quand c'est deux femmes mais quand c'est un homme et une femme non ?
> Va falloir que tu t'expliques sur le fait que dans un cas a l'est et pas dans l'autre.


Vouloir un enfant prix, mais sans avoir le pre avec, c'est le but des couple de lesbiennes, et a c'est goste, elles pensent  leur dsir d'un enfant mais en mettant de cot les besoins de l'enfant qui a besoin d'un aussi d'un pre.
D'o mon terme "gosme".
Pareil pour les couple homo, mais l c'est la mre qui va manquer.




> Deux femmes qui ont divorc avec enfants et qui se mettent en couple a existe dj.


Personne n'a dit que ce couple n'existait pas, n'crit pas des choses inutiles s'il te plat.

*Par Mithrandir :*


> De toute faon, on parle de choses qui se feront. la PMA est autorise dans les pays voisins pour des montant accessible  tous. ) donc les lesbiennes auront le choix entre descendre dans un bar pour se trouver un pre,


Tu veux dire un gniteur en fait.
Un pre c'est une personne qui est sense tre l et participer  l'ducation de son enfant.

*Par Rod :*



> Tu considres l la nature comme une entit doue de conscience et ayant un dessein. Nous sommes des scientifiques, tu vas avoir du mal  faire passer ce genre d'ide ici.


C'est quand que tu va te rendre comptes que la majorit des dcouvertes scientifiques sont due  des effets ou techniques existant dj dans la nature ou sont drives de celle-ci.
Si la nature o Dieu ou ce que tu veux n'avait pas une sorte de fil conducteur, ce monde serait un chaos pas possible je te signale, hors de la plus petite matire  la plus grande, que ce soit dans ton corps ou dans l'espace, tout possde une certaine organisation extraordinaire, si tu n'es pas capable de voir a, je ne peux rien pour toi dsol...
Tu dis tre un scientifique, mais le propre d'un scientifique c'est d'abord l'observation.




> Ensuite, tu compares l'tre humain et l'animal.


Pas du tout, puisque je dis que ce qui nous diffrencie de l'animal c'est l'amour et le raisonnement, la prise de conscience.
D'o l'on voit que tu ne prend dans mes posts que ce qui te va...que te dire  a, a me fait juste piti pour toi.[quote]




> C'est d'ailleurs une erreur que je faisais au dbut. Je suis "entr" en politique par la porte de l'cologie. Et lorsqu'il s'agit d'cologie, on a souvent tendance  comparer l'homme et l'animal;


Effectivement tu as tord, moi je ne met pas l'tre humain (et pas "l'homme") au mme niveau que les animaux.
Concernant le choix de l'organisation politique chez les animaux, ce choix ne se fait pas, puisque ils n'ont pas le raisonnement de l'humain, mais ce choix existe tout fait pour eux par la nature ou Dieu ou perlinpinpin.

*Par Souviron :*



> Que ce soit l'ducation ou le milieu familial..


En effet, pour moi les deux sont lis, mis  part que certains parents assurent le cot familial et oublient l'ducation.




> Chez les animaux il n'y a strictement aucune notion de plaisir sexuel...


Tout a fait Souviron, je n'ai fait que citer les lments qui poussent  la reproduction en gnral, puis j'ai fait la diffrence entre animaux et humains.

*Lien de Souviron :*



> Dlai :
> Le dlai lgal d'avortement est fix en France  la fin de la 12me semaine de grossesse, soit 14 semaines aprs le 1er jour des dernires rgles.


En effet, donc en France c'est 3 mois et demi.
Je trouve que c'est un peu tard, vu que l'enfant  cet ge on le voit bien dans l'cran radio.



> auquel ont adhr y compris les croyants (catholiques ou autres)


Chez les musulmans,  ma connaissance, c'est 2 mois et demi comme dans d'autres religions.

*Souviron*, tu as oubli dans ton post de mettre en citation le texte que tu montres et les textes au-dessous aussi : (Juste pour info^^)



> Il se trouve que, comme chez les autres espces animales, il y a un certain nombre d'enfants abandonns, pour diverses raisons (mort d'un ou des 2 parents, dsintrt, trop de bouches  nourrir, etc).


Par GrandFather :



> Ah ? Comment expliques-tu alors que des jeunes levs dans une famille  classique  pour laquelle l'htrosexualit reprsente la seule norme sexuelle admissible fassent quand mme leur coming-out, au risque de la rupture avec leurs proches ?


Justement le manque d'ducation, on ne s'occupe que de nourrir et habiller les enfants sans se proccuper de leurs sentimentalit ni de leurs proccupations lgitimes, du coup l'enfant est influenc plus facilement par l'extrieur et quand il devient ado c'est encore plus dur de le faire changer.
Il y a aussi le fait que certains enfants naissent avec beaucoup de fminit en eux mais sans tre homo pour autant, et ceux-l sont encore plus influenables que les autres par l'extrieur quand la prise en charge parentale n'est pas l, car ceux-l sont plus sensibles que les autres.




> Il me semblait pourtant qu'un consensus, culturel et scientifique, avait fini par aboutir: on ne devient ni htrosexuel ni homosexuel, l'orientation sexuelle est congnitale.


Oui c'est ce que tentent par tous les moyens de nous faire croire le loby gay, utilisant pour cela des scientifiques et livres etc, mais il y a de nombreux scientifiques ou spcialistes qui sont compltement opposs  cette ide.
Dont ceux que j'ai donn en exemple d'ailleurs.




> Hello rod ! Parfois, la consternation l'emporte sur la contemplation...


 :;): 
Peut-tre que parfois la consternation renvoie aussi vers la contemplation  :;): 

*Par Souviron :*



> En ce qui concerne les lesbiennes, en dehors des jeunes aujourd'hui, l'crasante majorit, elle, provient de problmes avec les hommes, soit dans leur enfance (inceste par exemple) ou avec leurs premiers amours.


J'ai constat a autour de moi, de la part de lesbiennes de ma connaissance  divers moments de ma petite vie.




> Ce n'est pas un clich mais la ralit qu'une crasante majorit de gays hommes ont des rapports trs nettement plus troits avec leur mre que la plupart des hommes htros adultes.


Gppro te demandait des sources mais la vie est une source, on ne peut pas avoir une doc sur tout, surtout sur des sujets de la vie.
Mais en effet, c'est connu et reconnu par les psycholoques, vu sur diffrents documentaires de la chaine TV ARTE.
Les gay's comprennent d'ailleurs mieux les femmes que les htros, d'aprs ce qui se dit par les femmes, et on le voit dans la vie de tous les jours, un ami gay d'un femme l'accompagnera faire du shoping et rira bien avec elle alors que l'homme htro ne le fera pas obligatoirement.
Aucun gay ne me dira le contraire.

*Par Ymoreau* :


> je ne vois aucune raison d'affirmer qu' priori deux mres/pres ne soient pas capables d'duquer un enfant quilibr.


Pour moi l'enfant a besoin d'un pre et d'une mre, c'est reconnu par d'innombrables psychologues de l'enfance, et sans vouloir te vexer bien sr avant de me poser la question fais des recherches sur le net et renseigne-toi.
Tiens, en essayant de te trouver des liens utiles, je suis tomb sur un article intressant car il parle aussi d'adoption.
Ici
Bien sr tu as le loby gay qui recrute des scientifiques pour contredire cette thse mais c'est pour cela qu'on n'en finira pas, ce sera un dbat ternel, jusqu' ce qu'on en voit un jour les rsultats sociaux auprs des enfants.

Tiens, je t'ai trouv un article qui a l'air de parler de faon objective :
http://www.koztoujours.fr/le-pere-ne...omme-une-autre



> En plus tu sembles affirmer qu'il faut absolument un pre pour faire autorit sur les enfants, bonjour le clich sexiste... Je connais des familles o c'est la mre qui tient ce rle beaucoup plus que le pre.


Non, je suis contre le sexisme, mais ce que je dcris est une ralit de la vie, peut-tre que tu ne rencontres pas assez de gens ou que tu ne vois pas la vie autour, que puis-je te dire d'autres  :;): 
Ah si, essaie de te renseigner, et quand tu l'aura fait, nhsite pas  me le dire, c'est avec plaisir que je dbat avec toi tu sais  :;): 
(Je suis srieux et sans arrire pense condescendante sur cette phrase)

*Par Rod :*



> C'est le mme problme avec les tudes neurologiques qui montrent les diffrences concrtes entre le cerveau de l'homme et celui de la femme.


Non, mauvais exemple Rod, c'est prouv scientifiquement et aussi par la dmonstration,  l'cole les filles sont plus intelligentes que les garons.
(comme quoi je ne suis pas sexiste hein Ymoreau^^)

*Par Fcharton :*



> Tout comme on ne voit aucune raison d'affirmer  priori que les OGM sont dangereux, ou la prospection de gaz de schiste nocif, ou les ondes des tlphones mauvaises, ou... On peut avoir des doutes, citer des exemples ponctuels, mais on n'a pas de preuve.


Il y a eu des expriences mais comme tu n'es pas au courant tu dis on n'a pas de preuves :/
Par exemple un tlphone a t mis a cot d'oeufs (je crois de poules) et on a constat des dtriorations du comportement.
Les seules tudes contraires ont t publies  l'initiative des constructeurs de tlphones et fournisseurs de lignes.

Tous les mdias parlent des effets nfastes des ondes des tlphones portables !!!




> Dix-neuf scientifiques, runis par David Servan-Schreiber , minent spcialiste franais de la lutte contre le cancer, lancent un appel afin de sensibiliser l'opinion publique sur les risques que pourrait faire courir l'utilisation du tlphone portable sur le cerveau. Notamment sur les sujets les plus jeunes.
> 
> Quels sont les dangers?
> Les scientifiques s'accordent sur deux choses: il n'y a pas de preuve formelle de la nocivit du portable, mais un risque existe qu'il favorise l'apparition de cancers en cas d'exposition  long terme. On constate en revanche des divergences profondes entre chercheurs sur le niveau de ce risque, qualifi de "faible" par le ministre de la Sant.
> Une tude sudoise montre que le risque d'avoir une tumeur cancreuse du ct o l'on tlphone est multipli par deux au bout de dix ans.
> Le rapport amricain BioInitiave ajoute qu'il y a galement un risque significatif d'augmentation des leucmies infantiles et des troubles neurologiques (dont l'Alzheimer).
> 
> Quel que ce soit votre opinion  ce sujet, la socite SGM a cre une antenne pour vous protger contre ces ondes electro-magntiques.
> Cette antenne existe sous forme d' un patch  coller sur l'arrire de votre portable ou fixe sans fil .
> ...


*Par Souviron :*



> PS: les pt'tis rigolos qui mettent des points ngatifs,


J'ai dj parl de ces personnes et apparement on a beau rappeler qu'on dbat simplement mais rien n'y fait, que veux-tu, la connerie a du mal  tre arrange.

C'est bizarre mais j'ai l'impression que l'on demande aux "antis" de tut prouver alors que les "pros" ne font que se moquer ou rendre ridicule les "antis" mme s'ils apportent maintes rfrences ou explications.

----------


## r0d

dragonno, tu es gnial  ::ccool:: 



> C'est quand que tu va te rendre comptes que la majorit des dcouvertes scientifiques sont due  des effets ou techniques existant dj dans la nature ou sont drives de celle-ci.
> Si la nature o Dieu ou ce que tu veux n'avait pas une sorte de fil conducteur, ce monde serait un chaos pas possible je te signale, hors de la plus petite matire  la plus grande, que ce soit dans ton corps ou dans l'espace, tout possde une certaine organisation extraordinaire, si tu n'es pas capable de voir a, je ne peux rien pour toi dsol...
> Tu dis tre un scientifique, mais le propre d'un scientifique c'est d'abord l'observation.


Je serais curieux de savoir ce que tu as retenu de l'histoire de la science, et si (soyons fous) tu as entendu parler de ce qu'est l'pistmologie. Tiens par exemple, saurais-tu me dire comment tu as compris la thorie de l'volution de C. Darwin, et ce que tu en penses?

----------


## micka132

> Admettons que ces chiffres soient vrais (bien qu'ils ne me paraissent pas ridicules, il faut toujours se mfier des apparences), que sont-ils sens dmontrer? Que les garons et les filles sont duqus de faon diffrente?


Je savais bien que la thorie du genre tait pas loin!
Une fois qu'il sera devenu vident qu'une femme== homme, qu'on appellera individu, il faudra passer  l'hormone de croissance control pour faire tous la mme taille, chirurgie esthtique pour ressembler  ctelem, et enfin il n'y aura plus de dtraqueur pour dire qu'on est diffrent.

----------


## Invit

> Comparons ce qui est comparable, non?


Je ne suis pas sur de te comprendre... Tu veux dire que le principe de prcaution, absolument indispensable dans le cas de cultures OGM (qui soit dit en passant permettent de rsoudre des problmes bien rels d'alimentation humaine), est superflu quand on parle de l'ducation d'un gosse? Ca me parait trange.

Ou peut tre veux tu dire que quand c'est un lobby agronomique c'est mal, mais quand c'est un lobby communautaire, c'est bien?




> Le principe de prcaution est dj trs controvers sur les plans juridique et scientifique quand il s'agit des domaines de l'cologie et de la sant, si en plus il faut l'appliquer au socital...


L'quilibre affectif de l'enfant ne relve-t-il pas de la sant? Par ailleurs, j'aurais tendance  penser que comme l'Etat a une responsabilit de protection de l'enfance, mais que les adultes sont majeurs et vaccins (et choisissent de manger ou pas des OGM) le principe de prcaution parait plus lgitime dans ce cas. 

Ce principe (ou quelque chose de trs voisin) existe dj, par exemple lors de l'attribution d'un droit de garde, ou du retrait d'enfant  leurs parents, les juges prennent en compte les risques sur l'quilibre affectif.

Mais curieusement, quand cela va contre les dsirs de certains, a n'est plus valable. (C'est d'ailleurs exactement pareil sur le sujet du porno, l'ide de censurer l'internet, o deux clics suffisent  trouver le gros plan de ton choix, parait inimaginable  des personnes qui considrent qu'il faut interdire de penser au gaz de schiste, parce que rien que ca, ce serait dj mal)




> Et puis le principe de prcaution est cens s'imposer en l'absence de donnes scientifiques ou empiriques ; dans le cas du dveloppement des enfants au sein de familles homoparentales les donnes sociologiques ne manquent pas, c'est leur analyse qui fait dfaut. On est dans le monde des  sciences molles , et le sujet tant extrmement sensible, le biais idologique est omniprsent.


Le principe de prcaution s'impose mme quand les donnes existent, mais quand on ne peut pas avoir une opinion tranche, ou une certitude suffisante. Et il existe *prcisment* pour lutter contre les biais idologiques. Il me semble que tout cela s'appliquerait assez bien au choix d'un modle familial...

Dans le cas prsent, toutes les tudes que j'ai vues sur les familles homoparentales taient dfendues, prsentes et commentes par les associations LGBT. Le biais idologique est norme, et c'est justement l qu'un principe de prcaution ferait sens. 

(Je suis conscient que cette ide est choquante,  mon avis, elle dmontre davantage l'inanit du "principe de prcaution" qu'autre chose)




> l'enfant n sous X n'a pas de parents biologique. Il n'est donc pas possible que l'un d'eux demande un test.
> Mais la on touche dans les absurdits du droit.


Si on te demande de faire un test en reconnaissance de paternit (d'un enfant de pre inconnu), avant le test tu n'es pas le parent biologique, aprs tu le deviens.

Tu me dis que si c'est toi qui demande ce test, il devient invalide parce que la mre en a dcid ainsi. Ca me parait trs difficilement tenable, et c'est ce que je voulais dire quand je parlais de "dtails juridiques".

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Je savais bien que la thorie du genre tait pas loin!
> Une fois qu'il sera devenu vident qu'une femme== homme, qu'on appellera individu, il faudra passer  l'hormone de croissance control pour faire tous la mme taille, chirurgie esthtique pour ressembler  ctelem, et enfin il n'y aura plus de dtraqueur pour dire qu'on est diffrent.


Tu me cites, j'imagine donc qu'il doit y avoir un lien avec ce que je disais. Mais j'avoue que je le vois pas  ::koi:: 
Qu'est-ce que la thorie des genres vient faire l-dedans? Comprend p  ::oops::

----------


## Invit

> Le principe de prcaution s'impose mme quand les donnes existent, mais quand on ne peut pas avoir une opinion tranche, ou une certitude suffisante. Et il existe prcisment pour lutter contre les biais idologiques. Il me semble que tout cela s'appliquerait assez bien au choix d'un modle familial...


Des experts ont t entendus par les dputs, des parents, des enfants levs par les homos... Bref, on peut assimiler a  une tude, si tu veux comparer avec la principe de prcaution dans le domaine scientifique.
Ce que certaines n'ont pas l'air de savoir, c'est que des enfants levs par des couples homos, a existe dj.

Mais admettons que les rsultats de l'tude soient mitigs, et qu'en vertu du principe de prcaution, on dcide de ne pas tendre l'adoption au couple homos. Tu fais quoi pour les milliers d'enfants qui vivent dj dans cette situation ?

Si on applique le principe de prcaution dans ce cas-l, c'est qu'on affirme que cette situation est dangereuse, et que donc que ce que vivent des tas de familles aujourd'hui est dangereux.

Lors du dbat sur le mariage pour tous, il n'a jamais t question de choix de modle familial. D'abord ce n'est pas  l'tat de dcider d'un modle familial. Chacun construit son propre modle familial.
Des modles familiaux alternatif  "un papa, une maman" existent depuis longtemps. Il tait juste question de savoir quel cadre lgal on mettait dessus.

----------


## micka132

> Tu me cites, j'imagine donc qu'il doit y avoir un lien avec ce que je disais. Mais j'avoue que je le vois pas 
> Qu'est-ce que la thorie des genres vient faire l-dedans? Comprend p


Ta question que je prends pour une affirmation implique que tu penses que les stats sont ceux quelles sont parceque les filles sont duques autrement que les garcons et qu'elles ne sont pas lies  une diffrence psychique entre l'homme et la femme.

----------


## Theomede

> Si on te demande de faire un test en reconnaissance de paternit (d'un enfant de pre inconnu), avant le test tu n'es pas le parent biologique, aprs tu le deviens.
> 
> Tu me dis que si c'est toi qui demande ce test, il devient invalide parce que la mre en a dcid ainsi. Ca me parait trs difficilement tenable, et c'est ce que je voulais dire quand je parlais de "dtails juridiques".
> 
> Francois


En fait, il me semble que dans le cas d'un enfant n sous X, un homme ne peut justement pas demand  faire un test de reconnaissance en paternit, et que justement c'est spcifique  l'accouchement sous X (ceci n'est nanmoins pas une certitude, il faudrait quelqu'un de plus cal en droit de la famille).

----------


## ymoreau

> Pour moi l'enfant a besoin d'un pre et d'une mre, c'est reconnu par d'innombrables psychologues de l'enfance, et sans vouloir te vexer bien sr avant de me poser la question fais des recherches sur le net et renseigne-toi.
> Tiens, en essayant de te trouver des liens utiles, je suis tomb sur un article intressant car il parle aussi d'adoption.
> Ici
> Bien sr tu as le loby gay qui recrute des scientifiques pour contredire cette thse mais c'est pour cela qu'on n'en finira pas, ce sera un dbat ternel, jusqu' ce qu'on en voit un jour les rsultats sociaux auprs des enfants.
> 
> Tiens, je t'ai trouv un article qui a l'air de parler de faon objective :
> http://www.koztoujours.fr/le-pere-ne...omme-une-autre


Je suis trop feignant pour me renseigner et trop ttu pour me laisser totalement convaincre mme par d'minents experts (ce que Renaud Teillard n'est pas si j'ai bien compris). Mais je veux bien admettre qu'un enfant ait besoin d'un parent masculin et d'un parent fminin comme l'affirme le dernier article. Cependant, est-ce une raison suffisante ? Comme je le disais dans mon prcdent message, si l'on pousse le raisonnement : on avorte toutes les mres dont le pre compte se barrer ? on retire les enfants aux monoparents pour les placer dans une famille d'accueil "complte(ment htro)" ? Que dire des familles o l'un des parents est peu prsent pour le travail, des militaires par exemple ?
Peut tre qu'un couple homosexuel n'est pas le contexte idal pour lever un enfant (et malgr tout je n'en suis pas convaincu), mais on peut dire autant pour beaucoup d'autres situations (les cas que je viens de citer, les parents totalement irresponsables etc) et ces situations l ont quand mme le droit d'avoir des enfants. Deux poids deux mesures, c'est une forme de discrimination et au nom des couples homosexuels qui s'en sortiraient mieux que beaucoup des parents htros je trouve a injuste.

----------


## r0d

> Je ne suis pas sur de te comprendre... Tu veux dire que le principe de prcaution, absolument indispensable dans le cas de cultures OGM (qui soit dit en passant permettent de rsoudre des problmes bien rels d'alimentation humaine), est superflu quand on parle de l'ducation d'un gosse? Ca me parait trange.
> 
> Ou peut tre veux tu dire que quand c'est un lobby agronomique c'est mal, mais quand c'est un lobby communautaire, c'est bien?
> 
> L'quilibre affectif de l'enfant ne relve-t-il pas de la sant? Par ailleurs, j'aurais tendance  penser que comme l'Etat a une responsabilit de protection de l'enfance, mais que les adultes sont majeurs et vaccins (et choisissent de manger ou pas des OGM) le principe de prcaution parait plus lgitime dans ce cas. 
> 
> Ce principe (ou quelque chose de trs voisin) existe dj, par exemple lors de l'attribution d'un droit de garde, ou du retrait d'enfant  leurs parents, les juges prennent en compte les risques sur l'quilibre affectif.
> 
> Mais curieusement, quand cela va contre les dsirs de certains, a n'est plus valable. (C'est d'ailleurs exactement pareil sur le sujet du porno, l'ide de censurer l'internet, o deux clics suffisent  trouver le gros plan de ton choix, parait inimaginable  des personnes qui considrent qu'il faut interdire de penser au gaz de schiste, parce que rien que ca, ce serait dj mal)


Tu est en train de m'enduire avec du doute. Enfin une question intressante qui merge, je vais avoir besoin de ruminer a quelques temps.

Mais comme a, quelques rflexions  chaud



> Le principe de prcaution s'applique dans un cas, pas dans l'autre.


Tu noteras tout de mme que le principe de prcaution est rgulirement remis en cause. Donc en fait, il l'est dans un cas, mais aussi dans l'autre. L o tu as raison, il me semble, et de faon caricaturale, c'est que dans un cas, il est invoqu par la droite et mis en cause par la gauche; alors que dans l'autre cas, c'est l'inverse.

J'avoue mon ignorance sur le sujet, mais il serait bien de savoir quelles tudes a-t-on  disposition. Si comme tu le dis, toutes ces tudes sont idologiquement biaises, comme le sont celles sur les OGM et sur beaucoup de mdicaments, alors oui, problme il y a. Mais a mrite d'tre vrifi, je vais m'y mettre de ce pas; d'autant plus que j'ai des contacts engags dans ces histoires qui sauront m'clairer.

J'avoue aussi que l'appliquer le principe de prcaution  l'ducation d'enfants par des parents homosexuels ne m'tait mme pas venu  l'ide, et je te remercie d'avoir pos le problme en termes didactiques qui m'ont ouvert  cette question. J'ai l'intuition que a n'a pas raison d'tre, mais j'avoue ne pas trouver de raison vraiment valable l maintenant.

Il y a bien quelques considrations diffuses. Quoi que l'on en dise, ce n'est tout de mme pas la mme chose. Dans un cas c'est la libert d'une entreprise dont il s'agit (Monsanto, par exemple), dans l'autre cas, celle d'tres humains (les parents homosexuels). Dans un cas, il s'agit de marchandises (semences OGM), dans l'autre cas des tres humains (les enfants). Ce ne sont pas des arguments, car je ne parviens pas  articuler tout a en une construction solide. Mais j'y reviendrai  ::):

----------


## souviron34

> Admettons que ces chiffres soient vrais (bien qu'ils ne me paraissent pas ridicules, il faut toujours se mfier des apparences), que sont-ils sens dmontrer? Que les garons et les filles sont duqus de faon diffrente?


Non, ils dmontrent simplement que l'ducation, et ce qui se passe dans l'enfance, a des influences non ngligeables plus tard...

Et de plus, que les hommes - mles - sont plus souvent sensibles/perturbs  plus tard que les femmes par des traumatismes d'enfance, en particulier lis  la mre, et/ou passent plus souvent  l'acte..

C'est UN lment...

Juste pour dmontrer que la sexualit (_normale, dviante, .. morbide ou non.._) est fortement lie  l'education et au milieu familial...  PAS TOUJOURS, mais (trs) souvent.....

Je ne sais pas si a a toujours cours chez vous les jeunes, mais quand moi j'tais jeune, le dicton tait "_regarde la mre tu verras ta femme plus tard_" . Ce qui est partiellement vrai - et partiellement faux  :;): 

Mais un gamin lev dans un environnement d'abrutis violents a plus de chances de devenir violent que si il est lev dans un environnement respectueux. De la mme manire, les statistiques sont loquentes (_et non, j'ai la flemme de les chercher_) mais les femmes battues taient trs souvent des enfants battus ou ont eu des mres battues.... et reproduisent le schma.. Pas toutes, non.... Mais une bonne proportion...

Ce que tentent de dmontrer les propos de _pmithrandir_ et de quelques autres ici, va exactement dans le sens oppos de celui qu'ils prtendent.. :

Pour la sexualit, ils affirment que c'est principalement inn.. Donc, si je comprend bien "dans les gnes", et que l'ducation/le milieu n'a rien  y voir..... et qu'on peut donc natre homo... Mais pour l'intelligence ou le cerveau, ou l'aspect "criminel" d'une personne, les mmes combattent ce genre de raisonnement ...

J'avoue avoir beaucoup de mal avec un tel grand cart de position...

----------


## r0d

> Ta question que je prends pour une affirmation implique que tu penses que les stats sont ceux quelles sont parceque les filles sont duques autrement que les garcons et qu'elles ne sont pas lies  une diffrence psychique entre l'homme et la femme.


Ok je comprend mieux.
Mais en fait, ce n'tait pas du tout une affirmation. Je sais que la richesse de la rhtorique moderne a tendance  semer le doute dans ce type de discussion. A quel degr devons-nous lire un message? Est-il srieux, cynique, moqueur? L'intervenant est-il ironique ou juste ignorant?
Donc non, je confirme, je posais juste la question, selon un angle simplement pistmologique (l'enchanement de relations pour parvenir  un rsultat est-il correct, et dans ce cas plus prcisment, les hypothses de dpart sont-elle correctement poses).

----------


## Invit

> Des experts ont t entendus par les dputs, des parents, des enfants levs par les homos... Bref, on peut assimiler a  une tude, si tu veux comparer avec la principe de prcaution dans le domaine scientifique.


J'ai l'impression qu'on est loin d'une unanimit sur le sujet (tout comme sur les OGM, d'ailleurs)




> Mais admettons que les rsultats de l'tude soient mitigs, et qu'en vertu du principe de prcaution, on dcide de ne pas tendre l'adoption au couple homos. Tu fais quoi pour les milliers d'enfants qui vivent dj dans cette situation ?


Tu peux parfaitement les conserver dans la situation prsente, car c'est dj leur famille, et considrer que pour l'adoption d'un enfant, a priori fragile puisque sans parents, tu prfres un couple de parents htrosexuels, dans l'intrt de l'enfant.

Dans un divorce, l'alcoolisme d'un des parents fera gnralement que le juge accordera la garde  l'autre, par prcaution et dans l'intrt de l'enfant. Il y a pourtout des tas d'enfants levs par un parent seul et alcoolique...




> Si on applique le principe de prcaution dans ce cas-l, c'est qu'on affirme que cette situation est dangereuse, et que donc que ce que vivent des tas de familles aujourd'hui est dangereux.


Non, on pourrait parfaitement considrer que cette situation, trs minoritaire, risque d'tre dstabilisante pour un enfant dj fragile (parce qu'adoptable), sans pour autant tre dangereuse.




> Lors du dbat sur le mariage pour tous, il n'a jamais t question de choix de modle familial. D'abord ce n'est pas  l'tat de dcider d'un modle familial.


Ben tiens! L'tat interdit la polygamie, ce n'est pas un modle familial? L'tat considre l'adultre comme une faute (les poux se doivent fidlit dit le code pnal), c'est pourtant un modle familial. 

Et c'est bien par ce que l'Etat reconnait certaines familles, et pas d'autres, que les homos revendiquaient le mariage...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> J'avoue aussi que l'appliquer le principe de prcaution  l'ducation d'enfants par des parents homosexuels ne m'tait mme pas venu  l'ide, et je te remercie d'avoir pos le problme en termes didactiques qui m'ont ouvert  cette question. J'ai l'intuition que a n'a pas raison d'tre, mais j'avoue ne pas trouver de raison vraiment valable l maintenant.


Ce qui est en cause ici, c'est moins l'ducation que l'adoption. Peut tre que ce qui est en cause, c'est la notion mme de "droit  l'adoption".

Je sais que cette ide d'intrt de l'enfant est trs prsente dans les procdures d'attribution de garde, et d'adoption, et que l'ide qu'il est souhaitable qu'un enfant bnficie d'un cadre stable, et si possible majoritaire (il suffit de voir les difficults qu'prouvent les enfants de divorcs les premires annes, leur tendance  "cacher" leur situation). C'est comme cela que j'aborderais le problme, je pense...

Je ne suis pas trs  l'aise non plus avec cette ide, mais comme toi, j'ai du mal  la rfuter simplement. 

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Ce que tentent de dmontrer vos propos,  _pmithrandir_ et  toi, va exactement dans le sens oppos de celui que vous le prtendez.. [...]
> 
> Pour la sexualit, vous affirmez [...]


Je n'affirme ni ne tente de dmontrer rien du tout. Sur ce type de sujet, dont j'ignore tout, je me cantonne  la critique, c'est  dire noter des erreurs dans les raisonnements et les mthodes.

La critique est une position confortable. Elle permet de prendre part au dbat sans se mouiller. Alors de grce, laissez-moi dans mon fauteuil avec mon cornet de pop-corn et cessez de m'clabousser  ::aie::  D'autant plus que je n'aime pas l'eau (sauf dans le Ricard).

----------


## souviron34

> Je n'affirme ni ne tente de dmontrer rien du tout. Sur ce type de sujet, dont j'ignore tout, je me cantonne  la critique, c'est  dire noter des erreurs dans les raisonnements et les mthodes.
> 
> La critique est une position confortable. Elle permet de prendre part au dbat sans se mouiller. Alors de grce, laissez-moi dans mon fauteuil avec mon cornet de pop-corn et cessez de m'clabousser  D'autant plus que je n'aime pas l'eau (sauf dans le Ricard).


 :;):  je te concde....

Je vais diter et laisser juste _pmithrandir_ ...

----------


## pmithrandir

Si j'en crois une amie trs orthodoxe, elle aime bien les homo.
Elle pense que l'homosexualit est la volont de dieu pour limiter la croissance de l'humanit.

C'tait juste une parenthse !!!

Souviron, je pense que la sexualit a quelque chose a voir avec l'inn. C'est peut tre une maladie gntique non transfrable galement(un gne qui dconne  un moment) pour l'explication scientifique.
On pourrait tout a fait assimiler les criminel par folie galement(peut etre existe t'il des prdisposition inne pour le crime).

Aprs, il y aura pour tout une influence de l'ducation.
Pour un criminel en puissance, elle consiste a lui inculquer le bien et le mal et  lui apprendre a maitriser ses pulsions. 
Pour un homosexuel, selon les  socit, on leur demande de se maitriser ou pas.
Comme ils ne font de mal a personne, je ne vois pas le problme et pourquoi j'irais les emmerder. 

je doute par ailleur vu les homosexuel que j'ai rencontrer et la situation que j'ai vu au Canada que les enfants soient embrigad. Ils pensent juste que c'est possible, pas que ca revet une supriorit.

Et puis, si quelqu'un veut changer d'avis, personne ne dit qu'il ne le peut pas.

----------


## souviron34

Alors l tu me troues le ...  ::calim2:: 




> C'est peut tre une maladie gntique non transfrable galement(un gne qui dconne  un moment) pour l'explication scientifique.


Qu'une personne qui vient de passer 6 mois  dfendre bec et ongle une loi vienne dire qu'tre homo est une maladie....


Non, c'est juste une prfrence , c'est tout..

Comme il y a des gen socaibles et d'autres renfrogns...

----------


## GrandFather

> L'quilibre affectif de l'enfant ne relve-t-il pas de la sant? Par ailleurs, j'aurais tendance  penser que comme l'Etat a une responsabilit de protection de l'enfance, mais que les adultes sont majeurs et vaccins (et choisissent de manger ou pas des OGM) le principe de prcaution parait plus lgitime dans ce cas.


Si tu vas par l, tout ce qui touche de prs ou de loin  la politique familiale concerne la sant... 

De plus, la notion  d'quilibre affectif  est peut-tre utilise par les juges pour motiver les dcisions de justice, mais elle n'a pas grande signification sur le plan scientifique ; c'est d'ailleurs bien pour cela que malgr tous les efforts des deux camps, pro ou anti, aucun ne peut se targuer d'apporter une preuve scientifique dfinitive car personne n'analyse la mme chose, et selon les mmes critres.

@dragonno: le fait que le cerveau a un sexe, et qu'il peut dans certaines circonstances tre diffrent du sexe determin gntiquement est un fait connu de longue date en endocrinologie. Et c'est une des pistes parmi les plus srieuses pour une probable origine biologique de l'homosexualit. Une source, parmi d'innombrables: http://www4.inra.fr/societeneuroendo...ation-sexuelle

----------


## Invit

> Ben tiens! L'tat interdit la polygamie, ce n'est pas un modle familial? L'tat considre l'adultre comme une faute (les poux se doivent fidlit dit le code pnal), c'est pourtant un modle familial.
> Et c'est bien par ce que l'Etat reconnait certaines familles, et pas d'autres, que les homos revendiquaient le mariage...


Ce que je veux dire, c'est que l'Etat ne dcide pas de l'existence de ces modles familiaux. Il se contente de poser un cadre lgal dessus. Et l'Etat a toujours un train de retard.
C'est parce que certains pratiquaient la polygamie ou l'inceste qu'il a fallu lgifrer.
La loi qui vient d'tre vote n'ouvre pas la voie  un nouveau modle familial. Il ne va pas y avoir "d'appel d'air", une multiplication de familles construites autour d'un couple homo. Les homos n'ont pas attendu le PACS pour vivre ensemble, de la mme faon ils n'ont pas attendu le mariage pour avoir des enfants.
Et si la loi n'avait pas t vot, cela n'aurait pas interdit l'existence de ce modle familial pour autant. a leur aurait juste compliqu un peu plus la vie.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Alors l tu me troues le ... 
> 
> 
> 
> Qu'une personne qui vient de passer 6 mois  dfendre bec et ongle une loi vienne dire qu'tre homo est une maladie....
> 
> 
> Non, c'est juste une prfrence , c'est tout..
> 
> Comme il y a des gen socaibles et d'autres renfrogns...


je pensais plus  un caractre gntique. comme la couleur des yeux et les yeux vairon.

----------


## r0d

> je pensais plus  un caractre gntique. comme la couleur des yeux et les yeux vairon.


Tu aurais mieux fait d'utiliser la couleur des yeux que le fait d'tre criminel, parce que comme tu as crit les phrases, si on ne te connaissais pas, on pourrait vite comprendre que pour toi homo = criminel.
De plus, la composante gntique d'un comportement criminel ne me semble pas tre une piste trs srieuse.

----------


## Invit

> Si tu vas par l, tout ce qui touche de prs ou de loin  la politique familiale concerne la sant...


Tout, je ne crois pas, l'encouragement de la natalit n'est pas directement une question de sant. Mais oui, beaucoup de choses relvent de la sant, dans la politique familiale, comme dans le droit du travail.

Ce qui me parait vident, c'est que presque ce qui touche aux enfants a un lien avec la sant.




> De plus, la notion  d'quilibre affectif  est peut-tre utilise par les juges pour motiver les dcisions de justice, mais elle n'a pas grande signification sur le plan scientifique


Je suis bien d'accord, tout comme "l'intrt de l'enfant", d'ailleurs. C'est pour cela que la dcision est laisse  des juges, ou des assistantes sociales.

Mais je ne vois pas en quoi cela invalide le principe de prcaution.




> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que l'Etat ne dcide pas de l'existence de ces modles familiaux. Il se contente de poser un cadre lgal dessus. Et l'Etat a toujours un train de retard.


Oui, mais en posant le cadre lgal, il reconnait ou sanctionne. C'est l'enjeu de cette loi, la reconnaissance, non? 




> La loi qui vient d'tre vote n'ouvre pas la voie  un nouveau modle familial. Il ne va pas y avoir "d'appel d'air", une multiplication de familles construites autour d'un couple homo.


Il y a bien videmment un nouveau modle, dans laquelle un enfant peut avoir deux parents de mme sexe, et o deux personnes de mme sexe peuvent adopter, en plein, un enfant. 

Comme toi, je ne crois pas qu'il y aura beaucoup de mariages homos, et encore moins d'adoptions. Donc non, ca ne changera pas profondment la socit (c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je trouve la polmique grotesque, dans les deux camps), mais le nouveau modle existe, et c'est bien sur ce point que les anti ressentent une violence faite  leurs valeurs. 




> Et si la loi n'avait pas t vot, cela n'aurait pas interdit l'existence de ce modle familial pour autant. a leur aurait juste compliqu un peu plus la vie.


Je crois qu'il faut distinguer entre l'existence de ces familles, et la reconnaissance. Il existe en France des mnages  trois, pour autant, l'Etat ne reconnait pas la polygamie. 

La loi sanctionne certaines pratiques (inceste sur mineur), en ignore d'autre (mnages  trois), en reconnait d'autres (mariage, et maintenant mariage homosexuel). C'est pareil pour les familles. 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Et c'est une des pistes parmi les plus srieuses pour une probable origine biologique de l'homosexualit. Une source, parmi d'innombrables: http://www4.inra.fr/societeneuroendo...ation-sexuelle





> je pensais plus  un caractre gntique. comme la couleur des yeux et les yeux vairon.


Et c'est une piste des plus discutes aussi....

Et non je ne citerais pas tout, juste quelques pointeurs au hasard :

http://webspace.ship.edu/cgboer/sexualorientation.html

http://www.webmd.com/sex-relationshi...there-gay-gene

il m'apparait quand mme trange que ce qui - par exemple - tait reproch  Guant avec ses remarques sur l'ventuait d'un gne criminel ou de prdisposition  la violence trouve un cho positif auprs des mmes lorsqu'il s'agit de la sexualit, en particulier de celle des LGBT pour qui c'est souvent une question existentielle...

Il est bien vident qu'il y a - tout comme le caractre - une partie personelle propre  chacun...

De l  nier ou dire que l'influence centrale est la gntique et non l'ducation/le milieu, le pas est quasi-infranchissable....

Honntement, on en sait trop peu, et ce qu'on sait est largement controvers...

----------


## ManusDei

> L'homo-sexualit dans quelques cas d'animaux est juste le fait d'accidents de la vie


C'est un comportement minoritaire (comme chez l'tre humain), ce qui n'en fait pas un accident. Juste un comportement minoritaire (comme la peur des clowns, mme si a a moins d'importance dans la vie des gens).




> Vouloir un enfant prix, mais sans avoir le pre avec, c'est le but des couple de lesbiennes, et a c'est goste, elles pensent  leur dsir d'un enfant mais en mettant de cot les besoins de l'enfant qui a besoin d'un aussi d'un pre.
> D'o mon terme "gosme".
> Pareil pour les couple homo, mais l c'est la mre qui va manquer.


Ma copine et moi voulons un enfant, c'est tout aussi goste. Et ce dont l'enfant a besoin, c'est des figures "paternelles" et "maternelles", lesquelles ne seront pas forcment ses parents (a peut tre une star, Gandhi, un grand de son entourage, un copain, un professeur, etc...). La figure d'autorit n'a pas besoin d'tre un homme (Margaret Thatcher ?  ::aie:: ), par exemple. Un enfant ne vit pas en vase clos avec ses deux parents, il a accs au monde extrieur. 

Si tu regardes les qualits supposes chez un homme ou chez une femme sur les 500 dernires annes dans notre socit, tu verras qu'elles ont boug.




> Si la nature o Dieu ou ce que tu veux n'avait pas une sorte de fil conducteur, ce monde serait un chaos pas possible je te signale, hors de la plus petite matire  la plus grande, que ce soit dans ton corps ou dans l'espace, tout possde une certaine organisation extraordinaire, si tu n'es pas capable de voir a, je ne peux rien pour toi dsol...


Quel fil conducteur ? Avec des milliers de races animales ou vgtales, ayant toutes des modes de survie diffrents, j'ai du mal  voir un "fil conducteur". C'est au contraire le chaos total.




> Effectivement tu as tord, moi je ne met pas l'tre humain (et pas "l'homme") au mme niveau que les animaux.


Soit on garde les exemples sur le paon qui fait la roue avec sa queue, soit on jecte les animaux. Mais pas les deux, sinon a va tre encore plus le bordel cette discussion.




> Gppro te demandait des sources mais la vie est une source, on ne peut pas avoir une doc sur tout, surtout sur des sujets de la vie.
> Mais en effet, c'est connu et reconnu par les psycholoques, vu sur diffrents documentaires de la chaine TV ARTE.


Sauf que notre environnement est biais (comme tout ce qui est science sociale), et que donc tu trouveras des tudes affirmant tout et son contraire.
Et donc des psy-trucs tout aussi srieux affirmant l'inverse.




> Tiens, je t'ai trouv un article qui a l'air de parler de faon objective :
> http://www.koztoujours.fr/le-pere-ne...omme-une-autre


Non, c'est un article qui justifie l'htrocentrisme de notre socit parce que c'est tout c'est le seul schma connu depuis des millnaires dans nos socits monothistes. Et qui suppose que les figures qu'on attache au pre et  la mre dans nos socits monothistes sont universelles (ce qu'elles ne sont pas). On reste dans les tudes sociologiques, une science molle.




> Je savais bien que la thorie du genre tait pas loin!
> Une fois qu'il sera devenu vident qu'une femme== homme, qu'on appellera individu, il faudra passer  l'hormone de croissance control pour faire tous la mme taille, chirurgie esthtique pour ressembler  ctelem, et enfin il n'y aura plus de dtraqueur pour dire qu'on est diffrent.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/tudes_...ption_critique
Il n'y a pas une "thorie du genre". C'est une construction mdiatique.


Edit : Sur un ton plus lger (quoique) je dirais bien que les lesbiennes sont tout  fait normales, comme moi elles aiment les femmes (c'est beau une femme). Contrairement aux gays qui sont bizarres, ils aiment les hommes.

----------


## Invit

> Il n'y a pas une "thorie du genre". C'est une construction mdiatique.


Je veux bien une explication sur ce point... Derrire les "tudes de genre", il y a bien une thorie qui propose de distinguer les notions de sexe et de genre, le premier tant biologique, donc "nature", le second tant social, donc "culture". 

Il me semble que cette distinction, et en particulier l'ide d'un "genre construit", traverse toutes les tudes de genre, et qu'elle est suffisamment peu naturelle pour que wikipedia se sente oblige de l'expliquer. 

Pourquoi ne peut on pas, alors, parler de thorie, comme on parle de la thorie des jeux, qui tudie les jeux comme la thorie du genre tudie le genre? 

J'espre que ce n'est pas parce que ses dfenseurs veulent ainsi tenter de prouver qu'elle n'est pas "thorie", et donc qu'il s'agit d'un "fait" (whatever this means...)

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> On pourrait tout a fait assimiler les criminel par folie galement(peut etre existe t'il des prdisposition inne pour le crime).


Rod, j'ai mal formul, mais je voulais dire que certain degr de folie pourrait, peut tre, s'expliquer par des "erreurs" gntiques. 
Mais la on rentre dans d'autre thories, que je ne voulais pas vraiment aborder en fait.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que je pense que l'attirance pour le sexe oppos est dicte par la nature, donc par l'inn, donc par les gnes.
Malgr tout, la gntique tant ce qu'elle est, des "erreurs" se produisent(erreurs au sens mutation / erreur de copie) qui pourrait expliquer la diffrence.

Mais au finalk, ce qui compte, c'est que je pense que l'homosexualit n'est pas "contagieuse", qu'elle n'est pas plus dangereuse que quelqu'un qui a les yeux bleu et qu'on a donc pas a s'en mfier ou  la "gurir".

----------


## dragonno

*Par Ymoreau :*



> si l'on pousse le raisonnement : on avorte toutes les mres dont le pre compte se barrer ? on retire les enfants aux monoparents pour les placer dans une famille d'accueil "complte(ment htro)" ? Que dire des familles o l'un des parents est peu prsent pour le travail, des militaires par exemple ?


Tu fais des raisonnements excessifs en poussant aussi loin ton raisonnement.
Qui a dit qu'il fallait avorter une mre dont le conjoint serait parti ?

De un : Il y a des tas d'hommes sur la plante qui se ferait un plaisir de s'unir  une femme se trouvant dans cette situation.

De deux : Des femmes monoparentales j'en connais, et qui sont htro, elles ne se cherchent pas automatiquement un homme tout de suite, et un jour la plupart se cherchent un conjoint afin de continuer l'aventure de la vie  deux et s'occuper aussi de son ou ses enfants.

Alors je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu pousses aussi loin, sauf si c'est juste pour avoir le dernier mot.
Surtout avec cet tat d'esprit :



> Je suis trop feignant pour me renseigner et trop ttu pour me laisser totalement convaincre mme par d'minents experts.


Si c'est a, autant ne pas continuer notre discussion, ce sera strile, reste aveugle et sourd par ta fainantise que veux-tu que je te dise.
Si en plus je dois dbattre avec une personne qui se fout de se renseigner, qui se fout des spcialistes ou mme de personnes qui n'en ont pas le titre mais qui en ont une grande exprience, je prfre prendre le temps de rpondre avec plaisir aux autres, tu m'excuseras hein...

*Par Mithrandyr :*


> je doute par ailleur vu les homosexuel que j'ai rencontrer et la situation que j'ai vu au Canada que les enfants soient embrigad.


Personne ne parle d'embrigadement des enfants, c'est un mot pour les sectes a, ici on parle d'influence  cause de l'auto-apprentissage de l'enfant, car il observe ce qui se passe dans sa famille, autour de lui, il apprend par mimtisme aussi et par des ides qu'il se forge plong qu'il est dans le milieu.
Sans compter les "vrits" qu'il peut entendre de la bouche de ses parents homos ou lesbiennes.



> Et puis, si quelqu'un veut changer d'avis, personne ne dit qu'il ne le peut pas.


Le jour o la personne changera d'avis, ce sera trop tard, elle se sera dj faite enc??...Il vaut mieux rflchir avant quaprs je pense^^
Comme le cas de l'homo que j'ai cit sur le topic et qui combat aujourd'hui l'adoption par les homos.
D'o le principe de prcaution.

*Par GrandFather :*



> Si tu vas par l, tout ce qui touche de prs ou de loin  la politique familiale concerne la sant...


Tu extrapoles trop.
Un homme qui abandonne sa femme ou l'inverse, cela conduit  un problme vident de sant sur le conjoint, certains mme se suicident, tellement cela les affectent, mais la situation de cette famille n'est pourtant pas due  la politique familiale.



> De plus, la notion  d'quilibre affectif  est peut-tre utilise par les juges pour motiver les dcisions de justice, mais elle n'a pas grande signification sur le plan scientifique ;


Les juges ne sont pas aussi lgers que tu le dis, ils appliquent des lois en tenant compte d'aspects divers mais pragmatiques, et dans ce cas-l, c'est les avis de psychologues qui ont motivs les juges.



> @dragonno: le fait que le cerveau a un sexe, et qu'il peut dans certaines circonstances tre diffrent du sexe determin gntiquement est un fait connu de longue date en endocrinologie.


Bein voyons, le cerveau a un sexe, je ne te citerais pas les innombrables conneries qu'on sortit certaines tudes, souvent d'origine belges ou sudoises et parfois amricaines, tu peux les trouver facilement sur le net.
Ce qui fixe la propension  tre fminin ou masculin c'est le nombre et le type de chromosomes situs dans l'ADN.
Lien

Au passage, tu noteras que dans l'tude que tu me cites, il est crit :



> Pourquoi y a-t-il des diffrences sexuelles dans les comportements humains et pourquoi certains d'entre nous prsentent-ils des comportements fortement lis au sexe, alors que d'autres non ? Par exemple, pourquoi certaines filles " garons manqus " prfrent-elles jouer avec des garons ou des jouets de garons? De mme, pourquoi les individus diffrent-ils dans leurs orientations sexuelles ?
> Les taux d'exposition  la testostrone au cours du dveloppement prnatal pourraient constituer un lment de la rponse.


On y parle bien d'exposition ce qui signifie que ce n'est pas une origine inne mais d  une exposition de testostrone.
Il y est dcrit que le cerveau agit en fonction de cette prsence, grace  ses rcepteurs de testostrone, ce n'est donc pas le cerveau qui a un sexe.
Il y est crit aussi qu' la base les potentiels de devenir mle ou femelle sont gaux, donc il n'y a pas un sexe de base qui va ensuite tre chang, il est seulement dit que mme si le sexe en enfin dtermin par le dveloppement cela peut encore tre chang par l'inoculation de testostrone pendant la priode de gestation.
Tu me cites une tude qui confirme juste qu'un homme peut naitre avec un cot plus fminin ou qu'une femme peut natre avec un cot plus masculin, mais cela ne veut absolument pas dire que l'homosexualit est inne ou encore moins gntique, comme je l'ai expliqu d'ailleurs dans un prcdent post, il y a des hommes effmins et des femmes avec un cot "garon" (masculinis ?) qui ne se sentent absolument pas gay's ou lesbiennes.
Tout le monde en a rencontr d'ailleurs, d'o mon post sur le vcu des personnes et leur ducation  propos de l'homo-sexualit, o je parle aussi de ces personnes ayant un cot masculin ou un cot fminin. 
Le fait que les hormones jouent un rle dans le cot masculin et fminin me fait penser tout  coup  tout ce lait aux hormones et tous ces autres produits aux hormones que les humains ingurgitent  partir de la naissance justement, joueraient t'ils un rle dans l'orientation sexuelle aussi ? ce serait intressant de le savoir.
Toujours est-il que de nombreux sportifs et surtout bodybuildeurs prennent des hormones pour avoir un corps plus viril, ce qui tendrait  conforter l'ide.
Il faudrait avoir une vraie tude sur ce sujet des hormones je pense.
Je pense aussi au corps de notre super championne Manaudou, qui mrite absolument ses titres, son corps est plus d'apparence masculine que fminine, surtout quand tu la vois de dos, et on sait les hormones contenus dans les produits qu'elle prend et que prennent les sportifs comptiteurs.
Mais on notera qu'elle n'est pas devenue le cot mle d'une lesbienne^^(aux prcdentes nouvelles).
On peut mettre a sur le compte que l'influence des hormones n'est vraiment efficace que dans la priode de gestation (selon l'tude cite par GrandFather) et que pour la priode adulte l'effet serait trs limit.

Petit HS :
D'ailleurs c'est un vritable march ces salets, leur loby a implant ces produits dans les salles de musculation et le premier jeune (ou premiere) qui vient y faire de la muscu on lui propose ces produits, presque automatiquement, pour faire du profit.

*Par Gastiflex :*



> La loi qui vient d'tre vote n'ouvre pas la voie  un nouveau modle familial.


Bien sr que si, suis les actualits un peu et ensuite reviens en parler...
Avant de dire une chose il faut se renseigner, c'est la moindre des choses.

*Par Rod :*



> De plus, la composante gntique d'un comportement criminel ne me semble pas tre une piste trs srieuse.


Ah, enfin un texte sens, je suis compltement d'accord avec toi sur ce sujet.
Encore une thorie ridicule des gnticiens.
L encore, c'est l'exprience vcue par la personne et l'ducation qui forment le criminel.

Par Fcharton :



> Comme toi, je ne crois pas qu'il y aura beaucoup de mariages homos, et encore moins d'adoptions.


Je ne crois pas  cette affirmation, les homos qui attendaient depuis longtemps d'tre maris en France sont nombreux, et d'autres qui hsitaient n'hsiteront plus.
Quand  l'adoption on verra avec la loi qui ne tardera pas  tre dbattue et donc l encore une nouvelle division de la France et des gens dans la rue, mais cette fois avec en plus des personnes qui soutenaient le mariage mais pas l'adoption.

*Par ManusDe :*



> C'est un comportement minoritaire (comme chez l'tre humain), ce qui n'en fait pas un accident.


Je parlais d'accidents de la vie, comme ceux que j'ai dj cit, relis mes prcdents posts...




> Ma copine et moi voulons un enfant, c'est tout aussi goste.


N'importe quoi^^
Aucun rapport, a c'est dans le but de procrer, rien  voir avec ce que demandent les couples de gay's.
Je sais pas mais avant d'crire un truc rflchis  ce que tu es en train d'crire car l tu peux le constater, c'est  cot de la plaque.




> Et ce dont l'enfant a besoin, c'est des figures "paternelles" et "maternelles", lesquelles ne seront pas forcment ses parents... La figure d'autorit n'a pas besoin d'tre un homme.


Tu dis toi-mme que l'enfant a besoin d'une figure paternelle et d'une figure maternelle et tu te contredis en disant que la figure d'autorit n'est pas forcment un homme.
Pour moi "paternel" c'est l'homme, dsol...
Si tu veux dire par l que l'enfant peut se contenter d'avoir deux mres (ah c'est vrai le mot "mre" est banni avec la nouvelle loi) dont l'une possde un cot masculin, comme le sont une majorit de couples lesbiennes d'ailleurs, alors ma rponse je l'ai dj faite  ce sujet, dans un post de ce topic, suffit de chercher car je ne vais pas te rechercher ma rponse alors que tu sembles l'avoir ignore, mme si en plus tu lis toutes mes rponses lol, et cela confirme ce que je t'avais dis dj, que tu retiens que ce qui tintresse.




> Quel fil conducteur ? Avec des milliers de races animales ou vgtales, ayant toutes des modes de survie diffrents, j'ai du mal  voir un "fil conducteur". C'est au contraire le chaos total.


Lol, dire que l'organisation du monde telle qu'elle existe est un chaos, je me demande encore comment je fais pour discuter avec toi, tu ne sembles pas avoir une once de rflexion.
Pour toi l'extraordinaire organisation des cellules humaines, de l'univers, des atomes, la croissance des plantes, celle d'un enfant, la constitution du cerveau qui permet des tas de choses, dont le raisonnement, le principe de prservation des espces, c'est du chaos ?
Bonjour le gars...
(je te dis quand mme que la varit des espces que tu sembles prendre comme exemple comme un chaos est une des conditions de la sauvegarde de l'espce humaine).
Encore une fois, avant d'crire des choses, prenez le temps de rflchir, je sais qu'on ne peut pas tout connatre mais on peut quand mme rflchir  ce qu'on crit, et surtout se renseigner avant de l'crire.




> Soit on garde les exemples sur le paon qui fait la roue avec sa queue, soit on jecte les animaux. Mais pas les deux, sinon a va tre encore plus le bordel cette discussion.


hum, explique moi cette phrase qui me semble bien confuse.



> Sauf que notre environnement est biais (comme tout ce qui est science sociale), et que donc tu trouveras des tudes affirmant tout et son contraire.
> Et donc des psy-trucs tout aussi srieux affirmant l'inverse.


Dsol mais je voudrais bien encore que tu me prcise cette autre phrase, car cela manque de dtails et surtout d'arguments.

*Par ManusDe :*


> Envoy par dragonno Voir le message
> Tiens, je t'ai trouv un article qui a l'air de parler de faon objective :
> http://www.koztoujours.fr/le-pere-ne...omme-une-autre
> Non, c'est un article qui justifie l'htrocentrisme


Juste parce que a confirme mon ide, alors tu dis que ce n'est pas objectif ?
C'est ce que tu sembles dire et pourtant la personne qui s'exprime, le fait avec objectivit, mais c'est comme je te le disais dans un autre post : Tu VEUX rester aveugle  tout ce qui est contraire  ton ide.
Dans ces conditions, je ne vois plus lintrt de dbattre, franchement, tu me fais le coup depuis le dbut du topic, qu'est-ce ce que cela apporte, tout ce que je peux dire ou citer tu le rejetteras toujours, bon vent allez, n'attend pas d'autres rponses de ma part envers toi, je me contenterais de rpondre avec plaisir  ceux qui essaient au moins de comprendre les avis qui leurs sont proposs.

----------


## pmithrandir

> *Par Mithrandyr :*
> Personne ne parle d'embrigadement des enfants, c'est un mot pour les sectes a, ici on parle d'influence  cause de l'auto-apprentissage de l'enfant, car il observe ce qui se passe dans sa famille, autour de lui, il apprend par mimtisme aussi et par des ides qu'il se forge plong qu'il est dans le milieu.
> Sans compter les "vrits" qu'il peut entendre de la bouche de ses parents homos ou lesbiennes.


Comme je disais, je ne crois pas au mimtisme dans le choix sexuel.
Pour ce qui est des vrits, je ne pense pas que le taux de connerie soit plus important chez les homos que dans la population. Je penserait mme que l'ouverture d'esprit y est plus important en gnral.





> Le jour o la personne changera d'avis, ce sera trop tard, elle se sera dj faite enc??...Il vaut mieux rflchir avant quaprs je pense^^
> Comme le cas de l'homo que j'ai cit sur le topic et qui combat aujourd'hui l'adoption par les homos.
> D'o le principe de prcaution.


Ton commentaire est minable.

On a tous des expriences plus ou moins bonnes. Si un enfant d'homos veut tester une pratique sexuelle et que celle ci ne lui convient pas, je ne vois pas le mal. 
Ca ne sera pas pire que tous les essais laborieux ou les rats que vivent tous les autres.

----------


## david06600

> Si j'en crois une amie trs orthodoxe, elle aime bien les homo.
> Elle pense que l'homosexualit est la volont de dieu pour limiter la croissance de l'humanit.
> 
> C'tait juste une parenthse !!!


Ahahaha a c'est norme...Tous les moyens sont bons.
Et ben moi j'ai une amie trs orthodoxe  qui j'ai pos la question du mariage pour tous, et a rponse fut clair comme de l'eau roche et j'aime les rponses claires.  Donc voici sa rponse : terrible !!!!
Je me suis dit que c'tait pas la peine que je lui pose plus de questions  ce sujet.

Je ferme la parenthse.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je veux bien une explication sur ce point... Derrire les "tudes de genre", il y a bien une thorie qui propose de distinguer les notions de sexe et de genre, le premier tant biologique, donc "nature", le second tant social, donc "culture".
> 
> Il me semble que cette distinction, et en particulier l'ide d'un "genre construit", traverse toutes les tudes de genre, et qu'elle est suffisamment peu naturelle pour que wikipedia se sente oblige de l'expliquer. 
> 
> Pourquoi ne peut on pas, alors, parler de thorie, comme on parle de la thorie des jeux, qui tudie les jeux comme la thorie du genre tudie le genre?


C'est un peu plus compliqu que a. Il y a des tudes sur le genre, pour vrifier si quelles sont les diffrences qu'on observe chez les hommes et les femmes qui sont naturelles quelles sont les diffrences qui sont le rsultat d'un apprentissage culturel (a a t lanc y a quelques dcennies par des groupes qui pensaient que le genre est uniquement construit, mais c'est trs largement sorti de ce contexte depuis). Ces tudes peuvent tre sociologiques, biologiques, en neuroscience etc... bref touchent  des domaines de recherche diffrents, qu'il s'agisse de science dure ou de sciences sociales. 

Donc on ne peut pas parler d'UNE thorie du genre unifie, vu qu'il s'agit d'tudes disparates sur des domaines qui n'ont rien en commun. Le but est le mme, faire la diffrence entre l'inn et le construit, mais les sciences utilises n'ont aucun rapport. Le concept de "thorie du genre" a t invent pour pouvoir balancer en bloc tout   la poubelle, sans avoir besoin de connaissances de pointe dans plein de domaines scientifiques, alors qu'il faudrait potasser chaque tude une  une. C'est un peu le mme problme que les OGM, certains veulent tout brler en bloc alors qu'il faut regarder au cas par cas.

La thorie des jeux, que je sache (je connais pas trop), c'est uniquement des maths, et c'est modlis mathmatiquement ?




> N'importe quoi^^
> Aucun rapport, a c'est dans le but de procrer, rien  voir avec ce que demandent les couples de gay's.


Pourquoi ? Et si on ne peut pas procrer naturellement, et qu'on fait appel  un donneur de sperme ou d'ovule, o est la diffrence?




> Tu dis toi-mme que l'enfant a besoin d'une figure paternelle et d'une figure maternelle et tu te contredis en disant que la figure d'autorit n'est pas forcment un homme.
> Pour moi "paternel" c'est l'homme, dsol...
> Si tu veux dire par l que l'enfant peut se contenter d'avoir deux mres (ah c'est vrai le mot "mre" est banni avec la nouvelle loi) dont l'une possde un cot masculin, comme le sont une majorit de couples lesbiennes d'ailleurs, alors ma rponse je l'ai dj faite  ce sujet


La figure d'autorit n'a pas besoin de porter des couilles, c'est a que je te dis. Des couples htro o madame est la figure d'autorit pour le gamin, il y en a de plus en plus.




> Lol, dire que l'organisation du monde telle qu'elle existe est un chaos, je me demande encore comment je fais pour discuter avec toi, tu ne sembles pas avoir une once de rflexion.
> Pour toi l'extraordinaire organisation des cellules humaines, de l'univers, des atomes, la croissance des plantes, celle d'un enfant, la constitution du cerveau qui permet des tas de choses, dont le raisonnement, le principe de prservation des espces, c'est du chaos ?


C'est tellement diffrent entre les espces, tellement compliqu que oui, c'est chaotique. Entre les animaux  sang froid,  sang chaud, la photsynthse, les plantes carnivores, les animaux carnivores, les herbivores, les organismes unicellulaires qu'il n'y a pas "d'organisation", donc chaos. Tu supposes l'existence d'un fil conducteur pour tout ce qui est vivant, mais tu n'as rien pour appuyer cette thorie.




> hum, explique moi cette phrase qui me semble bien confuse.


Tu justifies certaines choses avec des exemples sur les animaux, et  d'autres moments tu dis qu'on est mieux que des animaux, donc que la comparaison avec les animaux ne tient pas. Le fait qu'on soit semblables aux animaux par moment et diffrent  d'autres, c'est hautement subjectif.




> Dsol mais je voudrais bien encore que tu me prcise cette autre phrase, car cela manque de dtails et surtout d'arguments.
> 
> Juste parce que a confirme mon ide, alors tu dis que ce n'est pas objectif ?
> C'est ce que tu sembles dire et pourtant la personne qui s'exprime, le fait avec objectivit, mais c'est comme je te le disais dans un autre post : Tu VEUX rester aveugle  tout ce qui est contraire  ton ide.


La sociologie n'est pas une science dure, et ne peut rien prouver (comme toute sicence sociale). Elle observe ventuellement des choses, mais les rsultats d'une tude de sociologie dpendent de la question pose. Contrairement aux maths et  la physique, tu ne te bases pas sur des axiomes simples (il y en a 7  la base des maths) suivis de preuves.

Rien que les axiomes sont sujet  controverse en sciences sociales.

----------


## GPPro

> Ahahaha a c'est norme...Tous les moyens sont bons.
> Et ben moi j'ai une amie trs orthodoxe  qui j'ai pos la question du mariage pour tous, et a rponse fut clair comme de l'eau roche et j'aime les rponses claires.  Donc voici sa rponse : terrible !!!!
> Je me suis dit que c'tait pas la peine que je lui pose plus de questions  ce sujet.
> 
> Je ferme la parenthse.


O enfin ton pote qui dfend les mmes ides a lui un ami homo qui est contre blabla... Est-ce moins risible ?

PS : sinon y'a des exceptions partout hein, pas que dans les cas qui vous arrangent  ::roll::

----------


## ymoreau

> Alors je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu pousses aussi loin, sauf si c'est juste pour avoir le dernier mot.


Non, c'est juste comme a que je rflchis. Et parce que je trouve justement le raisonnement dangereux, surtout en sachant qu'on veut faire principe de prcaution avec ce mme raisonnement. Mais bon c'est seulement mon avis, je ne suis pas fan du principe de prcaution.




> De deux : Des femmes monoparentales j'en connais, et qui sont htro, elles ne se cherchent pas automatiquement un homme tout de suite, et un jour la plupart se cherchent un conjoint afin de continuer l'aventure de la vie  deux et s'occuper aussi de son ou ses enfants.


C'est justement ce que je voulais dire depuis le dbut. Et donc pour poursuivre ta phrase : en quoi un couple de deux femmes serait un problme l o une femme seule n'en est pas un (pour la socit) ?

----------


## david06600

> O enfin ton pote qui dfend les mmes ides a lui un ami homo qui est contre blabla... Est-ce moins risible ?


C'est pas un pote, c'est une amie.



> PS : sinon y'a des exceptions partout hein, pas que dans les cas qui vous arrangent


C'est bien ce que je mettais en avant.

----------


## souviron34

> Rod, j'ai mal formul, mais je voulais dire que certain degr de folie pourrait, peut tre, s'expliquer par des "erreurs" gntiques. 
> ..
> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que je pense que l'attirance pour le sexe oppos est dicte par la nature, donc par l'inn, donc par les gnes.



Aprs une nuit de rflexion - il me faut bien a aprs vos rflexions d'hier - j'ai trs peur de comprendre....


Vous tes donc en train de justifier la loi sur le mariage pour tous et le droit  la PMA/GPA sur le fait qu'un homo est homo par gntique c'est bien a ?????


J'avoue tre abasourdi, attrist, voire totalement atter pas ces arguments....


C'est _Gastiflex_ et _ManusDei_ qui parlaient de "sens du progrs" ???? C'en est d'autres ici qui se rclament d'tre des scientifiques, contrairement  des gens comme moi ????

Aprs avoir pris une bonne respiration pendant mon caf du matin, je vais vous exposer ce que tout a m'inspire...

Vous a-t-on suffisamment peu enseign l'histoire rcente pour ne pas savoir que l'eugnisme scientifique n'a pas t une spcialit de Dr Mengl et des nazis voulant faire la puret de la race aryenne, mais a t un mouvement *scientfiqiue* de la fin du XIX jusqu'aux annes 50, pas seulement en Allemagne, mais aussi en France, en Angleterre, aux USA, au Canada .. ??? Alors avec les moyens de l'poque, certes (_trpanations et autres joyeusets_), mais avec comme base de rflexion que les comportements humains taient dicts par la gntique ... Et qu'il y a une rsurgence depuis une 30aine d'annes, en particulier aux USA, soutenue en particulier par les plus conservateurs (_entre ngation du Darwinisme (ben oui, c'est inn) et "supriorit" des Blancs, jusqu'au traitement mdical des homos_)
Vous a-t-on tellement peu enseign d'esprit critique et tellement imprgn de "scientisme" que il suffit qu'une quipe publie un rsultat pour que cela devienne une Vrit ???
Ou alors tes-vous tellement soumis au dferlement de scoops journalistiques que vous croyez tout ce qui se raconte ????


J'ai bien peur, d'aprs vos dires, que ce ne soit les 3  la fois....

Je suis totalement attrr par vos rflexions, et le fait que vous puissiez un instant songer que les comportements humains soient purement d'origine gntique....


Et ce d'autant plus qu'il me semblait, dans ma grande naivet, que la philosophie humaniste de la gauche tait justement la primaut de l'esprit et du milieu / de l'ducation sur la nature.....  


Si j'ai bien compris, et que c'est bien ce que toi et certains autres ici soutiennent,  ce n'est pas un "progrs", mais une rgression de plus d'un sicle qui est en train de gagner vos esprits.....



PS: hier soir, j'ai vu Jean-Pierre Coffe  France 2.. Encore un exemple du "_ma mre, ma grand'mre_".. Mais bon, vos ides sont bien arrtes, c'est la gntique.. Mais o va-t-on ??????  ::roll::   ::cry:: 






> Comme je disais, je ne crois pas au mimtisme dans le choix sexuel.


On ne parle pas de mimtisme, mais d'influence...

----------


## Invit

> Vous tes donc en train de justifier la loi sur le mariage pour tous et le droit  la PMA/GPA sur le fait qu'un homo est homo par gntique c'est bien a ?????


Pas moi hein !




> Et qu'il y a une rsurgence depuis une 30aine d'annes, en particulier aux USA, soutenue en particulier par les plus conservateurs (entre ngation du Darwinisme (ben oui, c'est inn) et "supriorit" des Blancs, jusqu'au traitement mdical des homos)


Pas besoin d'aller aux USA. Sarkozy il n'y a pas si longtemps, dans un entretien avec Onfray je crois, disait penser que l'on naissait pdophile.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est _Gastiflex_ et _ManusDei_ qui parlaient de "sens du progrs" ????


Je ne parle pas de sens du progrs. Je pense plutt qu'on se rend compte que les homosexuels c'est pas bien diffrent des htrosexuels, et que donc certaines diffrences au niveau de la loi (l mariage) sont le fruit de la tradition et non d'une rflexion.

Par contre, on sait que c'est naturel, vu que c'est galement prsent dans la nature, chez les animaux. J'ai donc beaucoup de mal  penser que l'attirance pour des tres du mme sexe soit quelque chose d'appris, de culturel, plutt qu'inn.

Edit : Quand  savoir si a vient d'un gne ou d'autre chose, je sais pas, et honntement l de suite je m'en moque. L'homosexualit "produit" des gens aussi sympa ou aussi cons que les htrosexuels.

@dragonno :
Au dbut des annes 1900, les femmes taient considres comme des tres d'motion, et les hommes comme des tres de raison. Un homme devait donc cacher ses motions, et une femme tait incapable de rflchir  des sujets srieux (comme les maths ou la politique). Il y a eu quelques tudes  l'poque "prouvant scientifiquement" cet tat de fait, de mme que l'infriorit intellectuelle de la femme, mais pas beaucoup, parce que bon, c'tait naturel, on le savait, et on avait dj constat depuis des millnaires que les femmes taient des grosses connes.
C'est  peu prs exactement ce que fait l'article de koztoujours, avec le duo papa-maman ncessaire aux enfants. Il part d'un tat de fait, "les enfants ont toujours t levs par un papa et une maman", et conclue donc qu'il faut un papa et une maman pour lever correctement un enfant (condition ncessaire mais non suffisante).

Donc baser des arguments uniquement sur l'observation de ce qu'on a fait jusque l c'est trs limit comme justification.

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron.
Je ne pense pas que tous les comportement sont li  la gntique. L'ducation et l'environnement ont une importance certaine.

Malgr tout, je ne pense pas que l'on devienne homo par choix ou par ducation. Il reste quoi ?
On est tellement proche du comportement animal quand on parle d'attirance sexuelle, que la gntique ne me semble pas absurde. Et c'est assez proche du ressenti de mes amis homosexuels qui te disent qu'ils l'ont plus subit qu'autre chose. L'attirance n'a jamais t une question pour certain, ils savaient directement que les filles n'taient pas leur tasse de th.

Que a ait t utilis pour justifier tout et n'importe quoi dans le pass, ne veut pas dire qu'il y a une partie des gne qui peut engendrer un comportement.

----------


## Invit

> (a a t lanc y a quelques dcennies par des groupes qui pensaient que le genre est uniquement construit, mais c'est trs largement sorti de ce contexte depuis).


J'ai l'impression que c'est prcisment  cela que fait rfrence l'expression "thorie du genre" quand on l'emploie dans les mdias: l'ide que le genre est diffrent du sexe, et est en grande partie une construction sociale.




> Le concept de "thorie du genre" a t invent pour pouvoir balancer en bloc tout   la poubelle, sans avoir besoin de connaissances de pointe dans plein de domaines scientifiques, alors qu'il faudrait potasser chaque tude une  une. C'est un peu le mme problme que les OGM, certains veulent tout brler en bloc alors qu'il faut regarder au cas par cas.


C'est vrai, en mme temps, le fait de nier l'ide qu'il y a derrires certaines de ces tudes une thorie (d'aucuns diraient une idologie) du "genre construit" et de la cacher derrire la pluridisciplinarit (une thorie peut tre pluridisciplinaire) me semble relever du mme type d'enfumage. 




> La thorie des jeux, que je sache (je connais pas trop), c'est uniquement des maths, et c'est modlis mathmatiquement ?


C'est effectivement moins pluridisciplinaire, mais cela s'applique  toutes sortes d'approches, pas toujours bien unifies. (La plupart des thories, d'ailleurs, ne sont pas monolithiques)

Peut tre que la thorie psychanalytique serait un meilleur exemple : on est dans une approche pluridisciplinaire, qui regroupe des ides parfois diffrentes.

Mais c'est effectivement plus clair, merci.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Par contre, on sait que c'est naturel, vu que c'est galement prsent dans la nature, chez les animaux. J'ai donc beaucoup de mal  penser que l'attirance pour des tres du mme sexe soit quelque chose d'appris, de culturel, plutt qu'inn.


Je vais quand mme intervenir dans ce dbat parce que cet argument me gne. Il me semble pas que l'on ait trouv de cas d'animaux strictement homosexuels. Les cas recenss seraient plutt du genre assouvissement cote que cote d'une pulsion sexuelle  un instant t et tant pis si le partenaire n'est pas le bon...

PS : Souviron, tu es pri de garder tes allusions douteuses et de ne pas essayer d'impliquer n'importe qui n'importe o, merci.

----------


## ManusDei

Je pense que sur le genre, un des gros problmes c'est que le genre c'est comme l'identit nationale, c'est "vident" et ds qu'on cherche  le caractriser prcisment, c'est le bordel et sait plus quoi mettre dedans.

@GPPro : j'avoue que j'en sais rien pour des cas d'animaux strictement homosexuels. Par contre on a trouv des animaux ayant des partenaires potentiels de l'autre sexe les ayant ignors pour des partenaires de mme sexe. Donc a n'est pas une question de "disponibilit" pour une pulsion sexuelle  assouvir.

----------


## GrandFather

> Mais je ne vois pas en quoi cela invalide le principe de prcaution.


Le principe de prcaution s'impose, en principe, quand la preuve scientifique fait dfaut en l'tat actuel des connaissances ; le lgislateur reporte donc _sine die_ une dcision politique en attendant que les progrs scientifiques permettent de trancher. Dans ce cas prcis, le problme est pistmologique: la notion de preuve ou de certitude dans le domaines de la psychologie et de la sociologie n'existe tout simplement pas. Appliquer le principe de prcaution reviendrait donc une interdiction, puisque la preuve n'arrivera jamais.

Les juges n'ont pas comme le lgislateur le loisir de botter en touche, en attendant que tout le monde se mette d'accord. Ils doivent trancher, et se base sur l'expertise pour le faire, avec toute l'ambigut et le risque d'arbitraire que a reprsente.




> Bein voyons, le cerveau a un sexe, je ne te citerais pas les innombrables conneries qu'on sortit certaines tudes, souvent d'origine belges ou sudoises et parfois amricaines, tu peux les trouver facilement sur le net.
> Ce qui fixe la propension  tre fminin ou masculin c'est le nombre et le type de chromosomes situs dans l'ADN.
> Lien


Des conneries, mais bien sr... Ce n'est pas comme si l'existence de l'hermaphrodisme, du syndrome de Goldberg ou de l'androgynie ne venait pas infirmer l'ide que le sexe phnotypique est la seule composante de l'identit sexuelle. Et puis identit sexuelle et orientation sexuelle sont deux choses diffrentes (sinon l'homosexualit n'existerait pas), je ne vois donc pas trop o tu veux en venir.

Mais bon, postuler que l'on devient homosexuel parce qu'on a eu une mre trop possessive ou parce qu'on a subi des attouchements sexuels durant son enfance est bien plus tay scientifiquement que l'hypothse hormonale, c'est certain.  ::roll:: 



> Tu me cites une tude qui confirme juste qu'un homme peut naitre avec un cot plus fminin ou qu'une femme peut natre avec un cot plus masculin, mais cela ne veut absolument pas dire que l'homosexualit est inne ou encore moins gntique, comme je l'ai expliqu d'ailleurs dans un prcdent post, il y a des hommes effmins et des femmes avec un cot "garon" (masculinis ?) qui ne se sentent absolument pas gay's ou lesbiennes.


Ce n'est pas possible, tu as lu l'article en diagonale (ou tu ne veux pas comprendre)...  ::?:  Dj, c'est toi et souviron qui nous parlez de gntique. Petite explication de texte: inn (et congnital) ne signifie pas systmatiquement hrditaire. Ensuite, si tu lis - correctement - l'article, l'auteur indique que cette imprgnation hormonale entrane une _tendance_ dtectable ds l'enfance, mais que la porte de l'influence de l'environnement sur l'orientation sexuelle finale est encore  dterminer.

----------


## souviron34

> Dj, c'est toi et souviron qui nous parlez de gntique. Petite explication de texte: inn (et congnital) ne signifie pas systmatiquement hrditaire.


Hein ?? 

Je n'ai jamais parl d'"hrditaire"...
Ce n'est pas moi (_ni d'ailleurs dragonno_) qui ai (_avons_) mentionn la gntique, mais un certain nombre de personnes disant que "_on nat homo_"... Je sais pas pour toi, mais pour moi utiliser cette expression implique que c'est gntique, non ???

----------


## souviron34

> Edit : Quand  savoir si a vient d'un gne ou d'autre chose, je sais pas, et honntement l de suite je m'en moque. L'homosexualit "produit" des gens aussi sympa ou aussi cons que les htrosexuels.


Ben, y'a comme un problme alors..

Parce que comment cela peut-il tre simultanment inn et ne pas provenir de la gntique ????

Il me semble que on ne distingue *que 2* aspects : l'inn et l'acquis...

Ce qui n'est pas inn est acquis, et rciproquement..

Or ce qui est acquis dpend de l'ducation/de l'environnement.. Et ce qui est inn de la chimie-physique pure du corps, et en particulier de la gntique..

----------


## GPPro

> Un caractre biologique est dit inn lorsqu'il est dtermin ds la naissance de l'individu. Cela n'implique pas que ce caractre soit observable ds la naissance. En effet, il peut s'agir d'un trait qui ne s'exprime que dans certaines conditions ou  certaines priodes au cours de l'ontogense d'un organisme. Par exemple, la pilosit est un caractre inn qui n'apparat vritablement qu' la pubert chez l'tre humain. En gnral, un caractre inn est contrl par un ou plusieurs gnes, mais il peut aussi tre li  des facteurs lis  l'environnement biophysique et biochimique rencontr par le ftus pendant la grossesse.
> 
> On oppose souvent inn et acquis mais ces deux concepts ne sont en ralit pas exclusifs l'un de l'autre.


De rien.

----------


## r0d

> Le principe de prcaution s'impose, en principe, quand la preuve scientifique fait dfaut en l'tat actuel des connaissances ; le lgislateur reporte donc _sine die_ une dcision politique en attendant que les progrs scientifiques permettent de trancher. Dans ce cas prcis, le problme est pistmologique: la notion de preuve ou de certitude dans le domaines de la psychologie et de la sociologie n'existe tout simplement pas. Appliquer le principe de prcaution reviendrait donc une interdiction, puisque la preuve n'arrivera jamais.
> 
> Les juges n'ont pas comme le lgislateur le loisir de botter en touche, en attendant que tout le monde se mette d'accord. Ils doivent trancher, et se base sur l'expertise pour le faire, avec toute l'ambigut et le risque d'arbitraire que a reprsente.


Excellente intervention, merci.

Je voudrais juste signaler ce qui me semble une petite erreur,  moins que ce ne soit un quiproquos: la notion de preuve existe bel et bien en sociologie. En sociologie, une thorie prend souvent la forme d'un modle:  partir de donnes sur un groupe d'individu, le modle est sens dterminer les facteurs propices  des comportements donns. Par exemple (je dis n'importe quoi), pour un groupe G, si la moyenne des revenus par mnage est suprieur  8000 et que la moyenne d'age est suprieure  70 ans, alors la probabilit pour qu'ils votent UMP est de 95%. La preuve de la thorie consistera  appliquer le modle  tous les jeux de donnes dont nous disposons, et de vrifier si le rsultat est conforme  la thorie. Un exemple plus rel, la thorie du modle de propagande tabli par Herman & Chomsky est le modle le mieux dmontr de l'histoire de la sociologie, c'est  dire celui dont le taux le target positive (cas dapplication  un jeu de donne rel qui confirme la thorie) est le plus lev.

----------


## Loceka

> Ce n'est pas moi (_ni d'ailleurs dragonno_) qui ai (_avons_) mentionn la gntique, mais un certain nombre de personnes disant que "_on nat homo_"... Je sais pas pour toi, mais pour moi utiliser cette expression implique que c'est gntique, non ???


L encore il reste  prouver que tout ce qui est inn provient de la gntique. Personnellement je n'en suis pas sr.

Si l'ducation seule permettait de dterminer ce qu'on est  un instant T (ou ce qu'on sera  un instant T+n), je pense qu'il y'aurait beaucoup moins de diffrences entre les gens, en particulier entre les gens proches (mme famille, mme cole, ...).

Et si tout tait d  la gntique, il y'aurait beaucoup plus de ressemblance entre les parents et les enfants.

A mon humble avis (parce que a n'engage que moi, j'ai pas mal rflchis l-dessus mais je ne prtends pas tre philosophe), il y'a normment de chose qui nous dterminent ds la naissance (ds le tout dbut on remarque que certains enfants sont plus dous que d'autres dans certains domaines, plus intresss par certaines choses, ont des comportements plus ou moins violent, ...), mais je doute que toutes soient lies  la gntique.

----------


## souviron34

> De rien.


Merci, mais est-ce cens me contredire ?? Je n'oppose en rien l'inn et l'acquis, je les distingue..


L'aventure d'un chercheur : Franois Jacob (INA, Video)  (Prix Nobel de Mdecine)




> Franois JACOB parle du retour de la polmique entre l'inn et l'acquis  propos des derniers dveloppements de la gntique. Il ne pense pas que les performances intellectuelles ou mentales soient lies aux gnes et considre qu'inn et acquis sont indissociables. Il rcuse les ides racistes qui s'appuieraient sur la gntique



L'INNE ET L'ACQUIS SELON AXEL KAHN




> Les propos de Nicolas Sarkozy ne lont pas surpris. Au contraire. Ils sont pour lui rvlateurs dun tat desprit, et sont proches des ides dun courant idologique, n au 19me sicle en Grande-Bretagne, qui a beaucoup influenc la Nouvelle Droite. Ce courant part du principe que le destin de lhomme est fix, dtermin, que les hommes ne sont pas libres, et ingaux par essence.





> Le gnticien a ensuite fait une rflexion plus prcise sur la dlinquance sexuelle. Il a reconnu, et fermement condamn, que le fait de dclarer un pdophile gntiquement conditionn  produire de tels actes, lui tait toute responsabilit. Et du mme coup, lexcluait de  la communaut des tres libres et autonomes .



J'ai lu pour vous "le hasard et la ncessit" de Jacques Monod

Inn et acquis vu des States (198) (blog Le Monde)


De rien  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que comment cela peut-il tre simultanment inn et ne pas provenir de la gntique ????


Il y a plein de choses innes qui ne sont pas dans les gnes. La gntique est beaucoup plus complexe que cela, comme il y a dans les gnes des choses qui ne s'expriment pas. Bref, mme s'il est peu probable (je n'affirme rien, car je n'ai l'assurance de rien) que l'homosexualit soit d'origine gntique, on peut quand mme avoir des "rflexes" inns qui ne soient pas d'origines gntiques.




> Il me semble que on ne distingue *que 2* aspects : l'inn et l'acquis...


En effet, mais les gnes ne rentrent pas en ligne de compte...




> Ce qui n'est pas inn est acquis, et rciproquement..
> 
> Or ce qui est acquis dpend de l'ducation/de l'environnement.. Et ce qui est inn de la chimie-physique pure du corps, et en particulier de la gntique..


L encore, c'est beaucoup plus complexe que cela. Si on prend le fait de marcher. Est-ce inn ou acquis ? Ben, les 2 mon commandants.

En fait, un bb,  la naissance "sait" marcher. D'ailleurs, il me semble que c'est l'un des tests que l'on fait aux bbs pour voir s'ils sont sains. On les tiens debout et on leur fait toucher la surface d'une table avec leurs petits pieds, et l,  Miracle, on voit que le bb reproduit les gestes (pas parfaits, hein) de la marche. Par contre, il va devoir perdre ce rflexe inn afin de pouvoir rellement acqurir la notion de marche sur ces 2 jambes (vers l'age de 10-18 mois).
Autre exemple, si vous plongez un bb dans l'eau il va avoir le rflexe (tout  fait involontaire, car inn) de bloquer ses voies respiratoires. Il perdra ce rflexe en grandissant pour l'acqurir par la suite en apprenant  nager par exemple.

Bref, mfions-nous des ides prconues dans le domaine de la gntique.

@Dragonno, je pense que ton argumentaire sur l'homosexualit ne doit pas tre accepte car elle est contre la nature, avec tous tes exemples (pas trs probants) sur les animaux, m'ont assez amuss. 
Visiblement, tu n'y connais pas grand-chose. Mais, a je ne te le reprocherais pas, chacun son domaine. Toutefois, a m'amne  une rflexion (stupide, mais qui entre dans ta logique). Aucun animal n'a crer de ses mains des objets, n'a volontairement produit d'lectricit, etc... Alors, pourquoi l'homme peut le faire ? Parce qu'il en a les capacits tant physiques qu'intellectuelle. L'homme a volu (est-ce une volution, c'est un autre dbat) par rapport  l'homme originel (l'homme de cro magnon, ou de nandertal). Cette volution est autant physique, qu'motionnelle. 
Des hommes et des femmes, depuis trs trs longtemps, sont attirs sexuellement par des personnes du mme sexe qu'eux. Qui es-tu, toi, pour les condamner, les juger, les mesurer ?
Comme l'a fait trs justement remarquer Souviron, il y a eu des poques ou l'homosexualit tait " la mode", banalise. Pourtant, selon ton propre argumentaires, cela n'a pas empcher des enfants d'tre conus (ouf l'espce humaine est sauve... Est-ce que c'est un bien, a reste  prouver, mais c'est un autre dbat), a n'a pas eu d'incidence profonde sur l'humanit en gnrale. 

Pour Franois (fcharton), les OGM sont un autre problme. Le dbat est fauss par les enjeux conomiques et les intrts colossaux de une ou plusieurs multinationales, qui se moquent du bien tre de l'humanit et qui ne regardent que les profits qu'ils peuvent tirer d'une technologie qu'ils ne matrisent pas. 
Je suis certain que les OGM seront un progrs dans les annes  venir, mais on n'a pas suffisamment de recul pour dire "OK, c'est cool, y a pas de risque".
C'est un peu comme si tu faisais un programme, tu fais un test particulier, qui fonctionne, et tu dis : "a marche" et tu le diffuses chez tout tes clients... 
Tu ferais a, toi ? Moi pas !

----------


## GrandFather

> Je voudrais juste signaler ce qui me semble une petite erreur,  moins que ce ne soit un quiproquos: la notion de preuve existe bel et bien en sociologie. En sociologie, une thorie prend souvent la forme d'un modle:  partir de donnes sur un groupe d'individu, le modle est sens dterminer les facteurs propices  des comportements donns.


Je me suis peut-tre un peu trop avanc en ce qui concerne la sociologie, mais il me semble que pour cette discipline comme pour d'autres du corpus des sciences humaines et sociales (les sciences conomiques par exemple), on parlait de corroboration plutt que de preuve. De toutes faons, l'aspect imprieux de la preuve a du plomb dans l'aile depuis Karl Popper...

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a plein de choses innes qui ne sont pas dans les gnes. La gntique est beaucoup plus complexe que cela, comme il y a dans les gnes des choses qui ne s'expriment pas. 
> ..
> En effet, mais les gnes ne rentrent pas en ligne de compte...





> L encore il reste  prouver que tout ce qui est inn provient de la gntique. Personnellement je n'en suis pas sr.


ben en dehors de l'ADN, y'a pas grand chose, hein, pour ce qui est de l'inn ??

Or l'ADN c'est bien de la gntique, non ? Et c'est bien la source des gnes ??





> A mon humble avis (parce que a n'engage que moi, j'ai pas mal rflchis l-dessus mais je ne prtends pas tre philosophe), il y'a normment de chose qui nous dterminent ds la naissance (ds le tout dbut on remarque que certains enfants sont plus dous que d'autres dans certains domaines, plus intresss par certaines choses, ont des comportements plus ou moins violent, ...), *mais je doute que toutes soient lies  la gntique.*


Tout  fait d'accord, c'est exactement ce que je dis..

Et je ne suis pas le seul, en ce qui concerne le sujet dont on parlait : tout ce renouveau de la pense "inne"  revient  un chercheur ligoiis en 2010..

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/articl...1366_3244.html

et d'une boite de Biotech aux US, qui a bien fait sa pub :

http://www.nimbios.org/press/FS_homosexuality



Bref petit tour de ractions :

http://www.guichetdusavoir.org/viewt...hp?f=2&t=48727

http://gayanddignity.yagg.com/2012/1...n-mal-acquise/ (lisez bien les commentaires de gays)


http://www.slate.fr/story/45465/homo...te-inne-acquis

http://pourquoisecompliquerlavie.wor...s-homosexuels/


http://www.agoravox.fr/tribune-libre...ou-innee-69829


http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/certaines-femmes-sont-lesbiennes-facteurs-genetiques-sociaux-homosexualite-homosexuelles-innee-acquis-gays-gay-pride-pierre-roub-397204.html


Je pencherais donc trs nettement plus pour l'explication qui ressoirt de presque tout, y compris de ma propre exprience personnelle, que d'un papier d'un chercheur biais qui fait sa pub...


Qui plus est, comme par hasard les LGBT s'mouvaient (en mal) d'un tel papier en 2010, mais , en France tout au moins, en bien fin 2012....

MAis voil les positions des LGBT historiques , aux US comme en France :

THE GAY GENE WILL NOT PROTECT YOUl (Act Up NY)

Plus politique et moins sur le sujet strict :

Les gays virent-ils  droite ? (Act Up France)

----------


## GPPro

> ben en dehors de l'ADN, y'a pas grand chose, hein, pour ce qui est de l'inn ??
> 
> Or l'ADN c'est bien de la gntique, non ? Et c'est bien la source des gnes ??


Arrte de t'couter parler et regarde ce que postent les autres... Sur le lien inn/gntique voir l'extrait de wikipdia que j'ai mis quelques posts auparavant.

----------


## souviron34

> Arrte de t'couter parler et regarde ce que postent les autres... Sur le lien inn/gntique voir l'extrait de wikipdia que j'ai mis quelques posts auparavant.


et ??? Qu'est-ce qu'il est cens prouver ???




> mais il peut aussi tre li  des facteurs lis  l'environnement biophysique et biochimique rencontr par le ftus pendant la grossesse.


D'une part "il peut", d'autre part "bio-chimique ou bio-physique par rapport  la mre" ...

Ne sommes-nous pas le produit de notre ADN ???

A quoi serviraient alors les cellulles souches ??

----------


## ManusDei

> partir de donnes sur un groupe d'individu, le modle est sens dterminer les facteurs propices  des comportements donns. Par exemple (je dis n'importe quoi), pour un groupe G, si la moyenne des revenus par mnage est suprieur  8000 et que la moyenne d'age est suprieure  70 ans, alors la probabilit pour qu'ils votent UMP est de 95%. La preuve de la thorie consistera  appliquer le modle  tous les jeux de donnes dont nous disposons, et de vrifier si le rsultat est conforme  la thorie.


Oui, mais par contre mme si tu arrives  ce rsultat, tu ne peux pas dire si c'est le rvenu et la moyenne d'ge qui sont la cause du vote UMP, ou si c'est d'autres facteurs qui impliquent (le symbole mathmatique) le vote UMP.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> ben en dehors de l'ADN, y'a pas grand chose, hein, pour ce qui est de l'inn ??


Ben y'a l'environnemental, tout btement. Une mre qui se drogue / fume / boit / est expose aux mtaux lourds / aux radiations lors d'une grossesse va accoucher d'un enfant qui sera sujet  de plus ou moins graves problmes de sant (voire me semble dans certains cas  une dpendance aux drogues consommes), alors que son patrimoine gntique n'aura pas t altr (ok si, dans le cas des radiations). J'imagine que ces paramtres environnementaux peuvent aussi concerner les mdicaments, hormones, taux de sucre, etc. 

Un foetus ne se construit pas qu'avec l'adn donn par ses parents.




> A quoi serviraient alors les cellulles souches ??


C'est le plan de base. Tout chantier est soumis  des impratifs non prvus  l'origine  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> et ??? Qu'est-ce qu'il est cens prouver ???
> 
> 
> 
> D'une part "il peut", d'autre part "bio-chimique ou bio-physique par rapport  la mre" ...
> 
> Ne sommes-nous pas le produit de notre ADN ???
> 
> A quoi serviraient alors les cellulles souches ??


Ok, alors que toi, monsieur-je-sais-tout, ton point de vue et forcment la ralit des choses... Et, soit dit en passant, tu ne peux pas retenir wikipdia que lorsque cela t'arranges.

----------


## GPPro

> Ben y'a l'environnemental, tout btement. Une mre qui se drogue / fume / boit / est expose aux mtaux lourds / aux radiations lors d'une grossesse va accoucher d'un enfant qui sera sujet  de plus ou moins graves problmes de sant (voire me semble dans certains cas  une dpendance aux drogues consommes), alors que son patrimoine gntique n'aura pas t altr (ok si, dans le cas des radiations). J'imagine que ces paramtres environnementaux peuvent aussi concerner les mdicaments, hormones, taux de sucre, etc. 
> 
> Un foetus ne se construit pas qu'avec l'adn donn par ses parents.


Et c'est mme pire que a, y'a tout un tas de paramtres biologiques qui passent lors de la grossesse (tout ce qui est immunitaire par exemple). Il n'y a pas que la restriction aux toxiques, fort heureusement.

----------


## souviron34

Par rapport au post pas juste au-dessus :

Tu ne rponds en rien sur le fond, mais ne fait que me jeter ton mpris  la figure..

Pas trs constructif..



Par rapoort  celui juste au-dessus : d'accord, bien entendu.

Mais donc penserai-t-on que le fait que la mre fume, qu'on soit en t ou en hiver, qu'elle aie eu la varicelle  3 ans ou  6, fait que quelqu'un (_son bb_) va devenir homo ??

Puisque si c'est PAS la gntique MAIS QUE c'est inn, alors a vient des autres conditions, n'est-il pas vrai ??

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et c'est mme pire que a, y'a tout un tas de paramtres biologiques qui passent lors de la grossesse (tout ce qui est immunitaire par exemple). Il n'y a pas que la restriction aux toxiques, fort heureusement.


Oui je suis rest aux cas simples et vidents (et difficiles  rfuter, d'ailleurs ^^)

----------


## GPPro

> Tu ne rponds en rien sur le fond, mais ne fait que me jeter ton mpris  la figure..
> 
> Pas trs constructif..


Je vais supposer que tu t'adresses  moi... Je t'ai jet mon mpris ET des arguments, seulement il faut tout lire. Et le troglodyte aussi t'a amen quelques indices.

----------


## souviron34

> Je vais supposer que tu t'adresses  moi...


Corrig et modifi le post ci-dessus..

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais donc penserai-t-on que le fait que la mre fume, qu'on soit en t ou en hiver, qu'elle aie eu la varicelle  3 ans ou  6, fait que quelqu'un va devenir homo ??


Non, mais le fait est que certaines substances prsentes dans le corps de la mere vont influencer la maniere dont l'enfant va se construire (et pas que physiquement). Possiblement sa sexualit, mais par contre, aucune ide de quelle(s) molcule(s) ou  quels taux. Dj parce que bon, ce genre de recherche doit faire s'accrocher aux rideaux pas mal de monde (suffit de lire ce thread pour en avoir un apperu), mais en plus, parce que la recherche sur les foetus, c'est assez sensible comme domaine, il me semble (cf ce qu'on a pu lire sur la recherche sur les cellules souche).

Mais refuser cette hypothse en sortant "Nan nan, c'est psychologique, c'est impossible, la nature ne veut pas a" (genre la Nature est une entit consciente...), c'est faire montre d'une certaine troitesse d'esprit que je pense assez dangeureuse.




> Puisque si c'est PAS la gntique MAIS QUE c'est inn, alors a vient des autres conditions, n'est-il pas vrai ??


imho, a peut tre inn, mais je pense que parfois, il s'agit d'une orientation post natale suite aux contraintes familiales / entourage / socitales. Mais je ne suis pas certain que a soit le cas le plus rpandu (et qu'il faut dj avoir une vision "libre" de la sexualit pr envisager de "changer de bord" ^^)

----------


## Invit

> "Nan nan, c'est psychologique, c'est impossible, la nature ne veut pas a" (genre la Nature est une entit consciente...), c'est faire montre d'une certaine troitesse d'esprit que je pense assez dangeureuse.


Avoir besoin que la nature soit consciente pour aboutir  une organisation c'est faire preuve d'ignorance crasse (de darwin, dj... le principe de la slection naturelle, c'est prcisment que l'organisation ne vient pas d'un plan, mais d'une slection des meilleurs lments).

A toutes fins utiles, et dans un autre registre (plus fort que Darwin,  mon avis), publi il y a cent ans, jamais dpass... 

http://www.amazon.fr/Forme-croissanc.../dp/2020988348

Francois

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Avoir besoin que la nature soit consciente pour aboutir  une organisation c'est faire preuve d'ignorance crasse.


Bah il y a bien une belle proportion d'occidentaux (qu'on pourrait penser duqus) qui pensent que la Terre a 6000 ans, donc ce genre d'absurdits ne m'tonne plus beaucoup.

----------


## souviron34

> imho, a peut tre inn, mais je pense que parfois, il s'agit d'une orientation post natale suite aux contraintes familiales / entourage / socitales. Mais je ne suis pas certain que a soit le cas le plus rpandu (et qu'il faut dj avoir une vision "libre" de la sexualit pr envisager de "changer de bord" ^^)


D'une part il semble que l'accord soit pour dire que l'veil /la diffrentation de la sexualit se passe vers 7 ans..

Entre 0 et 7 ans, il s'en passe des choses.. 

Entre les murs/plafonds bleus ou roses, les pyjamas bleus/roses, les poupes ou les camions de pompier,  sans parler des "fadas" (_cave, brutalisation, incestes, mais aussi concours de mini-miss ou quad pout le petit.._)...

Mais aussi ceux qui entendent parler de cul  la maison, ceux qui entendent rler en permanence contre les "tapettes" ou les "salopes", etc etc....

Je n'ai jamais parl ou sous-entendu que TOUS taient purement lis  l'ducation/le milieu... 

Je dis juste qu'il me semble qu'en crasante majorit ce soit li  a, et que de plus l'ide que a ne le soit pas relve - pour l'instant en tous cas - beaucoup plus d'une position idologique que d'une ralit prouve.. Qui a la plupart du temps t pousse par la droite et les racistes et l d'un seul coup le devient par une certaine gauche....

----------


## Invit

> Bah il y a bien une belle proportion d'occidentaux (qu'on pourrait penser duqus) qui pensent que la Terre a 6000 ans, donc ce genre d'absurdits ne m'tonne plus beaucoup.


??? 

C'est ta rponse que je commentais... (et que je trouvais idiote, puisqu'il semble qu'il vaille mieux te mettre les points sur les i)

Je serais curieux de savoir quelle est "la majorit d'occidentaux qui pensent que la terre a 6000 ans"... En france, je crois qu'on doit tre trs bas, bien en dessous de ceux qui croient dans les chemtrails et autres ovnis  la mode...

Francois

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je dis juste qu'il me semble qu'en crasante majorit ce soit li  a, et que de plus l'ide que a ne le soit pas relve - pour l'instant en tous cas - beaucoup plus d'une position idologique que d'une ralit prouve..


Faudrait raliser des tudes pour pouvoir avoir une ide des proportions de l'influence de l'ducation, de l'inn, etc. dans le domaine, mais bon, c'est le genre de trucs qui soit va tre totalement biais ds le dpart (et donc inutilisable), soit ne sera pas lanc car ces sujets sont visiblement tabous et politiquement incorrects (c'est comme l'identit nationale etc., a hrisse tellement le poil de certains qu'ils ne veulent pas en entendre parler, et le reste s'arrange pour que a parle en leur faveur... rsultat, on n'a pas avanc d'un pouce sur le sujet)




> C'est ta rponse que je commentais... (et que je trouvais idiote, puisqu'il semble qu'il vaille mieux te mettre les points sur les i)


Je paraphrasais ce que j'ai lu ici ou l (voire sur ce thread), hein...




> Je serais curieux de savoir quelle est "la majorit d'occidentaux qui pensent que la terre a 6000 ans"... En france, je crois qu'on doit tre trs bas, bien en dessous de ceux qui croient dans les chemtrails et autres ovnis  la mode...


Jamais crit "la majorit", faudrait viter de lire en diagonale.

----------


## dragonno

Bonjour les gars  :;): 
Bon, comme vous l'avez constat depuis le dbut de la discussion sur l'homosexualit et le mariage gay, on est pass par plein de sujet plus ou moins en rapport, et finalement on en est au mme point, que chacun n'a pas chang d'un poil, hormis Rod qui commence  rflchir un peu plus  sa position je crois, et partant de ce constat, je me dis que cela ne sert  rien de continuer ce dbat strile.
Je considre quelques-uns dans l'erreur et srement que vous aussi envers moi, alors restons sur nos erreurs, ce sujet si long n'aboutira  rien, et l'avenir montrera leurs erreurs  ceux qui ont tord tout simplement, le problme c'est qu'en attendant  mon avis ce sont toujours les innocents (les enfants) qui ptissent de la connerie des adultes, mais bon c'est l'histoire du monde.
Allez bonne continuation  vos changes infructueux, je participerais quand on changera de sujet.
Je trouve d'une faon gnrale que a a t bien d'changer nos ides, mais quand je vois les ractions de certains ou l'erreur manifeste de certains la faon de comprendre un texte de certains, etc, je me dis que je dois arrter l.
A plus  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Oui, mais par contre mme si tu arrives  ce rsultat, tu ne peux pas dire si c'est le rvenu et la moyenne d'ge qui sont la cause du vote UMP, ou si c'est d'autres facteurs qui impliquent (le symbole mathmatique) le vote UMP.


Effectivement, mais ce problme est galement prsent dans les sciences dures: si les hypothses de dpart sont errones, alors le rsultat n'est pas valide.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je serais curieux de savoir quelle est "la majorit d'occidentaux qui pensent que la terre a 6000 ans"... En france, je crois qu'on doit tre trs bas, bien en dessous de ceux qui croient dans les chemtrails et autres ovnis  la mode...


Je pense qu'il parle des pays occidentaux autres que la France, en particulier des USA.

Je crois que j'ai trouv le nouveau sujet d'esquive du gouvernement. J'ai vu sur un site d'anticor que mercredi 3 projets de loi de moralisation avaient t vus en conseil des ministres.

----------


## Invit

> Je paraphrasais ce que j'ai lu ici ou l (voire sur ce thread), hein...


Sauf que... croire que le dbat "nature culture" est tranch parce que les gnes sont  la mode, ca ne tient pas la route. Je suis profondment d'accord avec Souviron l dessus. Le fait que Google et Wiki essayent de nous faire croire qu'il y a un "consensus vrai" sur ce genre de chose ne dmontre que ... la prtention des wikipdiens, et la btise de leurs lecteurs.

Par ailleurs, il est parfaitement possible que la "Nature ne permette pas" quelque chose, sans que la Nature soit consciente... Darwin propose une explication, d'Arcy Thompson une autre.




> Jamais crit "la majorit", faudrait viter de lire en diagonale.


Donne, alors, la "belle proportion" dont tu parlais... (pour ton info, la grande majorit des cathos ne croient pas que la cration ait eu lieu il y a 6000 ans)

Francois

----------


## GrandFather

> Je dis juste qu'il me semble qu'en crasante majorit ce soit li  a, et que de plus l'ide que a ne le soit pas relve - pour l'instant en tous cas - beaucoup plus d'une position idologique que d'une ralit prouve.. Qui a la plupart du temps t pousse par la droite et les racistes et l d'un seul coup le devient par une certaine gauche....


Alors l, je te tire mon chapeau, tu es vraiment en grande forme...

Arriver , en si peu de mots,  rfuter une thorie scientifique par tes seules  observations personnelles, insulter tes contradicteurs en leur balanant une accusation larve d'eugnisme selon un de ces glissements conceptuels (inn = gntique, gntique = eugnisme) dont tu as le secret... Je dis  Monsieur .  ::ave::

----------


## Invit

> Je pense qu'il parle des pays occidentaux autres que la France, en particulier des USA.


Je serais curieux de savoir la proportion d'amricains qui croient vraiment  la gnse... Et de voir ce chiffre rapport  la population occidentale. 




> Je crois que j'ai trouv le nouveau sujet d'esquive du gouvernement. J'ai vu sur un site d'anticor que mercredi 3 projets de loi de moralisation avaient t vus en conseil des ministres.


Effectivement. Ce matin, Najat VB communiquait aussi sur la parit, facile la parit, a mange pas de pain, a... (a dmontre aussi qu'il NE FAUT JAMAIS, quand on est une PME, dpasser le seuil fatidique de 50 salaris, o on peut te taxer d'1% de ta masse salariale par MOIS si la parit salariale n'est pas respecte... c'est bien, Najat, continue...)

Le poulet sans tte court, court, court...

Francois

----------


## r0d

> hormis Rod qui commence  rflchir un peu plus  sa position je crois


Je m'excuse par avance, mais ce que je vais dire va t'attrister. Je commence  comprendre le point de vue de certains opposants au mariage pour tous. Je dis "certains", car bien videmment tous ne le sont pas pour les mmes raisons.
En revanche, ma position n'est pas prs de changer, et elle se rsume assez simplement: tant qu'ils n'emmerdent pas leurs voisins, laissons les gens faire ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## souviron34

> Donne, alors, la "belle proportion" dont tu parlais... (pour ton info, la grande majorit des cathos ne croient pas que la cration ait eu lieu il y a 6000 ans)


Et pas seulement des cathos "de base" ...  :;): 

http://bibliotheque.domuni.eu/IMG/pd...t_Creation.pdf (dominicains)

http://www.collegedesbernardins.fr/i...ans-apres.html (bernardins)


http://www.aep.cef.fr/spip.php?article341

http://www.planetastronomy.com/speci...e-iesr-IAP.htm

----------


## ManusDei

> Effectivement, mais ce problme est galement prsent dans les sciences dures: si les hypothses de dpart sont errones, alors le rsultat n'est pas valide.


L, on pourrait avoir mal choisi le dnominateur. On parle des personnes de plus de 70ans et qui gagnent plus de 8000, potentiellement c'est pas a qui dtermine leur vote, mais le fait qu'ils soient ns  X Y ou Z, ou qu'ils fassent tous entre 1m60 et 1m74, ou le fait qu'ils font moins d'1m60 sont militants UMP, que ceux qui ont les yeux bleus aiment les ravioles, etc... et que ces facteurs ont aids (pour d'autres raisons) leur russite pcuniaire. Ou alors, que ceux qui votent UMP ont limin les autres personnes de plus de 70 ans  ::mrgreen:: 

En science dure, tu n'arriverais tout simplement pas  terminer ta preuve, alors que l on peut.

----------


## Invit

> Je commence  comprendre le point de vue de certains opposants au mariage pour tous. Je dis "certains", car bien videmment tous ne le sont pas pour les mmes raisons.


Je prends cela comme un encouragement, mon garon... 

Et quand je me prends  rver, je me dis qu'un jour, dans longtemps, quand tu porteras des chemises  rayures avec des bretelles, que tu seras patron toi aussi, que tu cloueras le bec  tes employs qui viendront te faire ch...  te demander des augmentations, en leur disant que toi aussi tu tais de gauche quand tu avais 20 ans, que tu fumeras le cigare (mais cubain, hein...), que tes gosses seront scolariss dans une institution dont le nom commence par "Sainte Marie de", que tu auras pous en secondes noces ta secrtaire (une blonde idiote, mais avec un c..., mon vieux!), que tu auras une berline allemande, un coup deux places pour le week end et les cheveux teints, que tu prtendras t'y connatre en pinard (mais tu diras oenologie), et que tu parleras du bon vieux temps o on programmait encore en France.

Je me dis que ce jour l, tu te souviendras de moi.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Alors l, je te tire mon chapeau, tu es vraiment en grande forme...
> 
> Arriver , en si peu de mots,  rfuter une thorie scientifique par tes seules  observations personnelles, insulter tes contradicteurs en leur balanant une accusation larve d'eugnisme selon un de ces glissements conceptuels (inn = gntique, gntique = eugnisme) dont tu as le secret... Je dis  Monsieur .


Parce que affirmer sans preuves - _avec ventuellement, mais pas par les participants ayant affirm ceci, 2 articles controverss_ - que l'homosexualit c'est inn et que  cause de a il faut qu'ils aient les mmes droits que les autres, c'est pas super-fort ?????  :8O: 


Encore une fois en ce qui concerne le dbat sur le mariage, je ne suis pas contre, et j'tais mme pour agrandir le PACS... J'entend bien les arguments sur les droits... 


Mais les arguments que j'entend/lis me font rellement bondir, et encore plus quand en retour c'est MOI qu'on accuse de ne pas tenir un discours scientifique....

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Sauf que... croire que le dbat "nature culture" est tranch parce que les gnes sont  la mode, ca ne tient pas la route. Je suis profondment d'accord avec Souviron l dessus. Le fait que Google et Wiki essayent de nous faire croire qu'il y a un "consensus vrai" sur ce genre de chose ne dmontre que ... la prtention des wikipdiens, et la btise de leurs lecteurs.


Il dit qu'il ne voit pas le rapport.

----------


## souviron34

> Il dit qu'il ne voit pas le rapport.


qui avec quoi ?

----------


## r0d

> Mais o sommes-nous? Et qui tes-vous d'abord?


 ::mouarf::

----------


## david06600

> Et quand je me prends  rver, je me dis qu'un jour, dans longtemps, quand tu porteras des chemises  rayures avec des bretelles, que tu seras patron toi aussi, que tu cloueras le bec  tes employs qui viendront te faire ch...  te demander des augmentations, en leur disant que toi aussi tu tais de gauche quand tu avais 20 ans, que tu fumeras le cigare (mais cubain, hein...), que tes gosses seront scolariss dans une institution dont le nom commence par "Sainte Marie de", que tu auras pous en secondes noces ta secrtaire (une blonde idiote, mais avec un c..., mon vieux!), que tu auras une berline allemande, un coup deux places pour le week end et les cheveux teints, que tu prtendras t'y connatre en pinard (mais tu diras oenologie), et que tu parleras du bon vieux temps o on programmait encore en France.


Je n'aurai mme pas souhait a  mon pire ennemi.

----------


## r0d

> Je prends cela comme un encouragement, mon garon... 
> 
> Et quand je me prends  rver, je me dis qu'un jour, dans longtemps, quand tu porteras des chemises  rayures avec des bretelles, que tu seras patron toi aussi, que tu cloueras le bec  tes employs qui viendront te faire ch...  te demander des augmentations, en leur disant que toi aussi tu tais de gauche quand tu avais 20 ans, que tu fumeras le cigare (mais cubain, hein...), que tes gosses seront scolariss dans une institution dont le nom commence par "Sainte Marie de", que tu auras pous en secondes noces ta secrtaire (une blonde idiote, mais avec un c..., mon vieux!), que tu auras une berline allemande, un coup deux places pour le week end et les cheveux teints, que tu prtendras t'y connatre en pinard (mais tu diras oenologie), et que tu parleras du bon vieux temps o on programmait encore en France.
> 
> Je me dis que ce jour l, tu te souviendras de moi.
> 
> Francois


Les bourgeois, c'est comme les cochons [...]

Cette vision d'avenir que tu dpeint - avec talent, j'en conviens - me parait des moins probable. Je ne suis pas contre tre patron, mais le reste... Plus a va plus je suis  gauche. Je suis maintenant tellement  gauche que je ne respecte plus les priorits  droite. Je m'oblige  boire de la main gauche et je viens de dmnager du boulevard Jean Jaures  l'avenue de Stalingrad.

Cela dit, il faut se mfier de celui qui prtend connatre l'avenir. Soit c'est un imbcile, soit il a quelque chose  te vendre. Moi en tout cas je n'ai rien  vendre... Ho wait!  ::koi::

----------


## micka132

> En revanche, ma position n'est pas prs de changer, et elle se rsume assez simplement: tant qu'ils n'emmerdent pas leurs voisins, laissons les gens faire ce qu'ils veulent.


Ils restent  dterminer ce qu'est emmerder le voisin  :;): . 
Tout part de l!Ce qui te fait chier ne fait pas forcement chier le voisin et rciproquement. Du coup on mets des rgles.
Et on recommence le dbat  ::roll:: .

----------


## Invit

> [Cette vision d'avenir que tu dpeint - avec talent, j'en conviens - me parait des moins probable. Je ne suis pas contre tre patron, mais le reste... Plus a va plus je suis  gauche. Je suis maintenant tellement  gauche que je ne respecte plus les priorits  droite. Je m'oblige  boire de la main gauche et je viens de dmnager du boulevard Jean Jaures  l'avenue de Stalingrad.


Ah ben c'est bte, alors, moi qui me disais que je servais  quelque chose.
Ceci dit, j'ai comme un doute... Tous ces signes de gauchitude, a fait un peu penser  nos ministres, quand ils insistent trop sur leurs origines populaires (oui, je suis normalien et narque, et j'habite le cinquime, et je suis  l'ISF, mais mon arrire grand pre...)

A mon avis, dans une sance d'autocritique devant les camarades de la brigade, ou, pire, un interrogatoire des organes, tu ne tiens pas deux minutes... ami social tratre...

Francois

----------


## GrandFather

> Parce que affirmer sans preuves - _avec ventuellement, mais pas par les participants ayant affirm ceci, 2 articles controverss_ - que l'homosexualit c'est inn et que  cause de a il faut qu'ils aient les mmes droits que les autres, c'est pas super-fort ?????


Ah, je suis dsol, je n'avais pas comme toi d'articles de blog sous la main, je n'ai donc pu fournir qu'un article scientifique - de vulgarisation en plus, oui j'ai honte - manant de la Socit des Neurosciences, et hberg par l'INRA. Article dans lequel l'emploi du conditionnel pour exposer les conclusions des aux derniers travaux ne doit videmment pas masquer le complot homo-eugniste qui se trame derrire. D'ailleurs, il me semble bien avoir vu un char INRA dfiler lors de la dernire Gay Pride.  ::aie:: 

Bon, plaisanterie mise  part, je pensais prendre un peu de mon temps et poster d'autres liens vers des publications qui parlent de l'influence intra-utrine des hormones sexuelles sur le cerveau du foetus et le lien avec l'identit sexuelle, l'influence de l'environnement sur le phnotype, etc., mais je crois que je vais m'pargner cette peine vu la vanit de l'entreprise.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Donne, alors, la "belle proportion" dont tu parlais... (pour ton info, la grande majorit des cathos ne croient pas que la cration ait eu lieu il y a 6000 ans)
> 
> Francois


Pour les cathos, je ne sais pas, mais aux USA le chiffre est quand mme assez hallucinant : http://www.gallup.com/poll/155003/Ho...?version=print

(et trs nettement suprieur  celui des cathos, qui ne peuvent pas vraiment constituer un pourcentage important de ces crationnistes - car ce serait contradictoire avec l'avis de l'glise catholique sur le sujet)

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, je veux bien admettre que lenvironnement a une influence sur l'homosexualit dclar.

Quand ton pre comme tu dis a toujours mpris les tapettes, je doute que ca aide a se projeter dans ce rle.

Donc, pour se dclarer en tant qu'homosexuel, il faut : 
 - soit avoir un entourage comprhensif
 - soit avoir pas mal de culot / courage

Ce qui me fait penser qu'il y a pas mal de refouler dans le pays.

Et, dans une socit ou la majorit des personnes est htrosexuelle, l'enfant aura des rfrences htrosexuelles a la pelle. Rien qu'a la tl, je n'ai jamais vu 2 homo film dans un lit... alors qu'un couple avec des stars d'hollywood... c'est dans 70% des films.

----------


## GPPro

> Et, dans une socit ou la majorit des personnes est htrosexuelle, l'enfant aura des rfrences htrosexuelles a la pelle. Rien qu'a la tl, je n'ai jamais vu 2 homo film dans un lit... alors qu'un couple avec des stars d'hollywood... c'est dans 70% des films.


O mais faut faire gaffe avec a, y'a quand mme des chances que ce soient deux homos, mais juste pas du mme sexe...  ::dehors::

----------


## r0d

> Pour les cathos, je ne sais pas, mais aux USA le chiffre est quand mme assez hallucinant : http://www.gallup.com/poll/155003/Ho...?version=print
> 
> (et trs nettement suprieur  celui des cathos, qui ne peuvent pas vraiment constituer un pourcentage important de ces crationnistes - car ce serait contradictoire avec l'avis de l'glise catholique sur le sujet)


Il faudrait approfondir mais fichtre, cette tude fait froid dans le dos. 15% des amricains seulement seraient athe.

Les critres dchantillonnage de cette tude sont tout de mme tonnants:



> Samples are weighted by gender, age, race, Hispanic ethnicity, education, region, adults in the household, and phone status


le fait d'tre membre d'une ethnie hispanique est aussi important que le sexe ou l'age. De plus ils font la diffrence entre race et ethnicit. Je sais pas, je trouve a bizarre.

----------


## Invit

> Pour les cathos, je ne sais pas, mais aux USA le chiffre est quand mme assez hallucinant : http://www.gallup.com/poll/155003/Ho...?version=print


Ouais, en mme temps, quand on voit la question, ferme, avec "which comes closest to your views...", le mlange de deux questions en une "on the origin and development", et la question elle mme "in pretty much the same form as...", "at one point within the last 10 000 years or so", faut pas s'tonner du rsultat...

On est dans la loi 0 du sondage : "quand on pose une question dbile, on obtient une rponse dbile". 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> le fait d'tre membre d'une ethnie hispanique est aussi important que le sexe ou l'age. De plus ils font la diffrence entre race et ethnicit. Je sais pas, je trouve a bizarre.


Ce n'est pas une question d'importance. Ils redressent sur ces critres, parce que certains risquent d'tre corrls  la rponse. En gros, les hispaniques sont cathos, la race (noir, blanc, jaune) est un marqueur social, et religieux pour les asiatiques. 

Le redressement permet juste d'viter la critique "ah mais vous n'avez interrog que des baptistes (ou des prolos, ou des rednecks, ...)". Ceci dit, vu la question, ils auraient aussi bien pu ne rien faire.

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ouais, en mme temps, quand on voit la question, ferme, avec "which comes closest to your views...", le mlange de deux questions en une "on the origin and development", et la question elle mme "in pretty much the same form as...", "at one point within the last 10 000 years or so", faut pas s'tonner du rsultat...


Je ne comprend pas bien ton analyse du sondage.

La question permettait  trois rponses : une "athe/agnostique", une crationniste "vieille terre" (plus ou moins la position catho et protestante "modre", compatible avec la thorie de l'volution) et une crationniste "jeune terre" (position crationniste "extrme", essentiellement protestante).

C'est le couplage origine & dveloppement qui introduit un biais pour toi ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il faudrait approfondir mais fichtre, cette tude fait froid dans le dos. 15% des amricains seulement seraient athe.


Faut voir le verre  moiti plein : c'est pass de 10% en 2000  15% en 2010. ::mrgreen:: 




> Les critres dchantillonnage de cette tude sont tout de mme tonnants:
> 
> le fait d'tre membre d'une ethnie hispanique est aussi important que le sexe ou l'age. De plus ils font la diffrence entre race et ethnicit. Je sais pas, je trouve a bizarre.


Pour comprendre il faut savoir qu'il y a une grosse diffrence technique entre les sondages en Europe et les sondages aux USA. En France (et en Europe, je crois,  vrifier), on utilise la mthode dites par quota, aux USA c'est la mthode alatoire pondre qui est utilise

----------


## Invit

> Je ne comprend pas bien ton analyse du sondage.
> 
> La question permettait  trois rponses : une "athe/agnostique", une crationniste "vieille terre" (plus ou moins la position catho et protestante "modre", compatible avec la thorie de l'volution) et une crationniste "jeune terre" (position crationniste "extrme", essentiellement protestante).
> 
> C'est le couplage origine & dveloppement qui introduit un biais pour toi ?


Le problme, c'est que tu donnes trois vues, et seulement trois, que tu demandes aux gens la position des trois qui est la plus proches de la leur (elle peut tre loin), et que tu mlanges cration, volution et date.

En gros, tu contrains tellement les rponses que tu ne sais plus trs bien ce  quoi souscrivent les gens.

Par exemple, si je pose sur l'immigration une question du genre (trois positions tranches, mlangeant deux questions)

_Lequel de ces points de vue sur l'immigration et les trangers dcrit le mieux votre opinion

1- la France doit accueillir davantage d'immigrs et ne pas refouler ceux qui sont dj installs
2-la France doit restreindre son immigration, mieux accueillir les immigrs en situation rgulire, et punir impitoyablement l'immigration clandestine
3- il y a beaucoup trop d'immigrs en France, et tous les dlinquants trangers doivent tre raccompagns  la frontire_

Tu seras bien en peine d'interprter les rsultats, quels qu'ils soient...

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> Le problme, c'est que tu donnes trois vues, et seulement trois, que tu demandes aux gens la position des trois qui est la plus proches de la leur (elle peut tre loin), et que tu mlanges cration, volution et date.


D'un strict point de vue sondagier tu as raison. Maintenant, les 3 options prsentent les deux opinions religieuses rpandues et l'option scientifique; mais si je suis d'accord que dans les crationnistes "doux" - qui est appel par convention crationnisme "vieille terre"  - tu dois trouver la posture de "cration diste et volution non dirige", qui est en effet absente du sondage, je doute fort que dans les crationnistes "extrmistes" (crationnisme "jeune terre") tu ais ce genre de nuances (c'est une croyance qui ne se prte pas  la notion mme de nuance  ::aie:: ). Or c'est justement ce rsultat qui est le plus sidrant.

----------


## souviron34

> Il faudrait approfondir mais fichtre, cette tude fait froid dans le dos. 15% des amricains seulement seraient athe.


a c'est pas tonnant du tout..

Primo c'est un pays  base de religon "God Bless America", "In God we trust"

Secondo l'migration hispanique et russe rcente  renforc les cathos par rapport  ce qu'ils taient avant - italiens et irlandais et grecs, plus ukrainiens pricnipalement.

Tertio l'organisation civile est fortement supporte par les glises, de toutes sortes mais particulirement protestantes (batpistes, vanglistes, etc) C'est l'quivalent de ce qui avait fait la force du PC en Italie dans les annes 50 avec l'pidmie de cholra  Naples par exemple : l'organisation en cellules de quartier avait permis la distribution de vaccins, et le PC en tait sorti renforc. C'est un peu la mme chose avec les Eglises aux US : l'quivalent des Restaus du Coeur, d'Emmaus, du Secours Populaire, et des Maisons des Jeunes (MJC), de mme que les cours d'alphabtisation et services d'entraide et d'intgration des migrs sont principalement faits par les Eglises.

Et donc elles recrutent forcment aussi: quand on te donne, tu essayes de rendre...



Maintenant, sur le sonage en tant que tel, je suis d'accord avec toi :





> Les critres dchantillonnage de cette tude sont tout de mme tonnants:
> 
> le fait d'tre membre d'une ethnie hispanique est aussi important que le sexe ou l'age. De plus ils font la diffrence entre race et ethnicit. Je sais pas, je trouve a bizarre.






> u dois trouver la posture de "cration diste et volution non dirige", qui est en effet absente du sondage, je doute fort que dans les crationnistes "extrmistes" (crationnisme "jeune terre") tu ais ce genre de nuances (c'est une croyance qui ne se prte pas  la notion mme de nuance ). Or c'est justement ce rsultat qui est le plus sidrant.


Et c'est extrmememnt tonnant d'aprs ce que je lis, vois et connais..

Je penche pour le biais du sondage.... Que ce soit dans l'expression me - je ne suis pas du tout sr qu'une bonne partie des Amricains "de base" soient capables de comprendre les questions et leurs diffrences en 5 minutes - que ce soit par la manire - en gnral ils sondent par tlphone - ou que ce soit dans l'chantillon....


Bon d'un autre ct, si Loana est la reprsentante des jeunes en France, c'est pas forcment tonnant qu'on ait a aux US  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> D'un strict point de vue sondagier tu as raison. Maintenant, les 3 options prsentent les deux opinions religieuses rpandues et l'option scientifique; .


Tout  fait, les trois rponses sont une bonne synthse de trois positions, mais poses ainsi, par tlphone,  des individus n'ayant pas rflchi au sujet, et probablement coinces, dans un omnibus, entre une question sur leurs marques de tacos prfrs, et une autre sur leur opinion du dernier disque de chaipaqui, tu n'arriveras pas  mesurer correctement l'opinion des gens.

Ajoute  cela l'argument d'autorit qui fait qu'une partie des interviews entendent (on raccourcit toujours une question longue): "c'est 1- comme dans la bible, 2- pas comme dans la bible, 3- la bible c'est des conneries", et tu as ces rsultats...

Bref, je crois qu'il faut tre extrmement prudent avec ce genre de statistique, mme si je suis d'accord qu'elle montre que les amricains sont plus religieux que nous, et que les ides crationnistes y son plus "mainstream" que chez nous.

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> le fait d'tre membre d'une ethnie hispanique est aussi important que le sexe ou l'age. De plus ils font la diffrence entre race et ethnicit. Je sais pas, je trouve a bizarre.


C'est une pratique normale aux tats-Unis, o le recensement Fdral demande leur race aux habitants. En fait, la notion d'ethnicit est un ajout relativement tardif pour distinguer Hispaniques et autres Latinos des WASP et autres Allemands, Irlandais etc. Les instituts de sondage ont suivis le recensement en demandant aux gens de race blanche (et noire, et mlange) si ce sont des Latinos ou des blancs (ou noirs, ou mtis) "normaux". 

En fait, le fait que tu trouve a bizarre t'identifie (avec quasi 0 proba de se tromper) comme ayant grandi en Europe  :;): 

Dans ce cas prcis, en plus, l'thnicit est fortement lie  la religion. La race, par contre, ne sert pas  grand chose ( part faire des statistiques par race), mais bon, c'est souvent comme a  ::roll::

----------


## zaventem

> Il faudrait approfondir mais fichtre, cette tude fait froid dans le dos. 15% des amricains seulement seraient athe.


Il faut aussi tenir compte que vous, franais, avez un rapport  la religion qui est,  ma connaissance, assez unique au monde.

----------


## souviron34

merci  ::): 

je me sens (un peu) moins seul...

Et j'aborre cette haine (_pas de r0d, mais son tonnement est symptomatique_) ou incomprhension et impossibilit de discuter calmement et d'enivisager son prochain comme quelqu'un de diffrent, certes, mais normal...

Je ne supporte plus ...

C'est quasiment une Inquisition de l'athisme.... Tout ceux qui croient en une religion, qu'elle quelle soit, sont traits de fanatiques - ou d'abrutis - , alors que les plus fanatiques semblent tre dans leurs rangs.. 

Je suis un pur athe mais ne me reconnais en rien dans ces comportements...

----------


## dragonno

Je voudrais corriger une phrase quand mme *de fcharton :*



> Le principe de la slection naturelle, c'est prcisment que l'organisation ne vient pas d'un plan, mais d'une slection des meilleurs lments).


Si je me  conforme  ce que tu dis, la slection naturelle est une sorte d'amlioration, je ne vois pas en quoi l'amlioration au fil du temps  pu construire des lois physiques de la nature, du cosmos, et l'organisation des gnes sur laquelle vous devriez faire des recherches d'ailleurs, et comment l'amlioration a pu crer l'organisation des cellules, de la photo-synthse, etc...

Tout mettre sur cette loi de la slection naturelle c'est vraiment tre aveugle, la majorit des scientifiques n'y croient plus depuis longtemps  la thorie de Darwin.

Lorsque le maon construit une maison, on dira par exemple que c'est le cosmos ou ton corps, avec tout ce qui est dedans, de la plus petite matire  la plus grande, ainsi donc ce maon ne monte pas sa maison avec un principe de slection naturelle, mais bien avec un plan, une organisation.

D'ailleurs si le principe serait qu'on soit meilleur au fil du temps, l'tre humain pourquoi pas serait en train de voler dans les airs en ce moment, a c'est une bonne amlioration, pourquoi se crever  marcher pour faire les distances alors qu'on aurait pu gagner du temps  vol d'oiseau, la slection naturelle n'y pense pas ?
Et puis pourquoi n'aurions-nous pas deux yeux comme ceux des mouches qui voient tout autour de soi, ce serait pratique aussi, comme amlioration, soyons fou, profitons de toutes les amliorations que la slection naturelle aurait pu nous donner depuis que l'tre humain existe, elle a eu le temps non...c'est simple, si nous sommes comme a c'est qu'il y a une raison, sinon nous aussi nous profiterions de toutes les amliorations, mais non il y a un plan et une organisation qui fait que le monde est monde et non un chaos.

----------


## r0d

> En fait, le fait que tu trouve a bizarre t'identifie (avec quasi 0 proba de se tromper) comme ayant grandi en Europe


Dans le mile. Je me sens plus europen que franais d'ailleurs.




> Il faut aussi tenir compte que vous, franais, avez un rapport  la religion qui est,  ma connaissance, assez unique au monde.


J'ai vcu 5 ans en Espagne, puis maintenant en Belgique, je ne vois pas d'norme diffrences. Il y en a certes, mais ce n'est qu'une question de quantit, pas de qualit. On y trouve les mmes dbats sur la lacit, les mmes confessions, les mmes guerres de clocher, les mme types de relations entre les institutions politiques et religieuse, etc.

----------


## r0d

> Tout mettre sur cette loi de la slection naturelle c'est vraiment tre aveugle, la majorit des scientifiques n'y croient plus depuis longtemps  la thorie de Darwin.


Hahaaa, nous y sommes, la nouvelle rvolution scientifique est en marche sous nos yeux et nous ne le voyons pas!

----------


## dragonno

Argumente Rod  :;): 
J'ai ajout des choses pendant que tu crivais je crois aussi.

----------


## r0d

> a c'est pas tonnant du tout..


Ben, je savais que les ricains taient trs croyants, mais j'avoue que les chiffres m'tonnent, effectivement. Aucune haine, ni aucune forme de jugement, c'est juste de l'tonnement; a ne cadre pas bien avec l'image que j'ai des USA. Mais bon, je n'ai jamais mi les pieds en amrique du nord, donc l'image que j'en ai est celle que j'en glane  travers la culture qu'ils exportent (musique et cinma essentiellement), et je ne vois pas l'omniprsence de la religion dans la culture amricaine. J'y vois plus la prsence d'arme  feu, par exemple, comme un symbole des USA.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Tout mettre sur cette loi de la slection naturelle c'est vraiment tre aveugle, la majorit des scientifiques n'y croient plus depuis longtemps  la thorie de Darwin.



Oserais tu sourcer la phrase "la majorit des scientifiques n'y croient plus depuis longtemps  la thorie de Darwin" ????

(qui au demeurant n'est pas fausse, les thories de l'volution actuelles ayant sensiblement volues depuis l'approche de Darwin - la slection naturelle est en effet le nom de la thorie darwinienne de l'volution - mais je subodore que ce n'est pas ce que tu voulais dire).




> Lorsque le maon construit une maison, on dira par exemple que c'est le cosmos ou ton corps, avec tout ce qui est dedans, de la plus petite matire  la plus grande, ainsi donc ce maon ne monte pas sa maison avec un principe de slection naturelle, mais bien avec un plan, une organisation.



L on rentre dans le grotesque; visiblement tu ne connais pas le b-a ba sujet.

----------


## GPPro

> merci 
> 
> je me sens (un peu) moins seul...
> 
> Et j'aborre cette haine (_pas de r0d, mais son tonnement est symptomatique_) ou incomprhension et impossibilit de discuter calmement et d'enivisager son prochain comme quelqu'un de diffrent, certes, mais normal...
> 
> Je ne supporte plus ...
> 
> C'est quasiment une Inquisition de l'athisme.... Tout ceux qui croient en une religion, qu'elle quelle soit, sont traits de fanatiques - ou d'abrutis - , alors que les plus fanatiques semblent tre dans leurs rangs.. 
> ...


Commence dj par ne pas mettre tous les athes dans le mme sac et ne pas en faire la "religion des non croyants". Et dire que les plus fanatiques sont dans les rangs des athes... Waouh, on parle quand mme des religions l (existence de dieu, crationnisme, avortement, pour ne citer que les principaux travers de celle qui nous concerne ici)...

----------


## GPPro

> Ben, je savais que les ricains taient trs croyants, mais j'avoue que les chiffres m'tonnent, effectivement. Aucune haine, ni aucune forme de jugement, c'est juste de l'tonnement; a ne cadre pas bien avec l'image que j'ai des USA. Mais bon, je n'ai jamais mi les pieds en amrique du nord, donc l'image que j'en ai est celle que j'en glane  travers la culture qu'ils exportent (musique et cinma essentiellement), et je ne vois pas l'omniprsence de la religion dans la culture amricaine. J'y vois plus la prsence d'arme  feu, par exemple, comme un symbole des USA.


Aux US si tu ne vas pas dans une glise quelconque le dimanche, on te regarde de travers (je caricature  peine).

----------


## GPPro

> Oserais tu sourcer la phrase "la majorit des scientifiques n'y croient plus depuis longtemps  la thorie de Darwin" ????
> 
> (qui au demeurant n'est pas fausse, les thories de l'volution actuelles ayant sensiblement volues depuis l'approche de Darwin - la slection naturelle est en effet le nom de la thorie darwinienne de l'volution - mais je subodore que ce n'est pas ce que tu voulais dire).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L on rentre dans le grotesque; visiblement tu ne connais pas le b-a ba sujet.


N'empche qu'il mrite une paire de mdailles, il m'oblige  tre d'accord avec toi !

----------


## GrandFather

> Argumente Rod


Tss tss, pas de renversement de la charge de la preuve s'il-te-plat. C'est  toi d'argumenter autour de ton assertion, de nous dire d'o tu as tir le fait que la thorie de Darwin est caduque. J'ai l'impression qu'on va apprendre des choses...

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis maintenant tellement  gauche que je ne respecte plus les priorits  droite. Je m'oblige  boire de la main gauche et je viens de dmnager du boulevard Jean Jaures  l'avenue de Stalingrad.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...45645796,d.ZWU ?





> Tout mettre sur cette loi de la slection naturelle c'est vraiment tre aveugle, la majorit des scientifiques n'y croient plus depuis longtemps  la thorie de Darwin.


Oulah, faut nuancer l.
On sait maintenant qu'il existe trs souvent des mutations dans les diffrents tres quand on passe d'une gnration  l'autre. Soit elles rendent l'tre non-viable, donc la grossesse ne va pas jusqu' terme, soit il est viable et va pouvoir vivre.
Ensuite il y a 3 types de mutations. Celles qui n'ont pas d'effet sur l'tre (couleur lgrement diffrente, 6 doigts au lieu de 5), soit elles ont un effet ngatif sur sa survie (l'tre est plus con, il n'a plus de poils et craint le froid) donc il a moins de chances de se reproduire et la mutation de se transmettre. Le troisime type de mutation est celles qui offrent un avantage (plus fertile, un pouce opposable, plus fort, un meilleur appareil digestif), et l, vu que cette mutation augmente les chances de survie, elle a peu de chances de disparatre, et elle a de bonnes chances de se rpandre.
Historiquement, les mutations du genre 6 doigts au lieu de 5 ont conduit  l'exclusion du "monstre", qui n'a donc pas pu se reproduire.




> D'ailleurs si le principe serait qu'on soit meilleur au fil du temps, l'tre humain pourquoi pas serait en train de voler dans les airs en ce moment, a c'est une bonne amlioration, pourquoi se crever  marcher pour faire les distances alors qu'on aurait pu gagner du temps  vol d'oiseau, la slection naturelle n'y pense pas ?


Parce qu'avec la technologie toutes ces mutations n'offrent plus d'avantage  la survie. Et que les mutations se font par petites touches, une trop grosse mutation fait que le corps de la mre reconnat le foetus comme non-viable, et l'expulse avant l'arrive  terme.

Edit : Plus complet, mieux expliqu
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thorie...&#39;volution

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Souviron, je veux bien admettre que lenvironnement a une influence sur l'homosexualit dclar.
> 
> Quand ton pre comme tu dis a toujours mpris les tapettes, je doute que ca aide a se projeter dans ce rle.


Ou pas ! Les orientations sexuelles sont souvent tablies au moment de la pubert. L' environnement social, religieux familial et socital jouent un rle dterminant, je pense dans l'volution. A l'adolescence, le rejet du pre pour les garons est trs fort (parfois, il ne faut jamais gnraliser) et un pre qui "casse du pd" peut engendrer un devenir homosexuel chez son fils. 

A noter, que visiblement, certaines filles,  l'adolescence deviennent masculines.  :8O:  Leurs paires de chromosomes XX deviennent des paires XY ! Ces "femmes" dveloppent alors une "masculinit hormonale" qui se traduit par une augmentation de la testostrone et donc de la masse musculaire. Comme quoi, la gntique a encore beaucoup de surprise a nous rvler.





> Il faudrait approfondir mais fichtre, cette tude fait froid dans le dos. 15% des amricains seulement seraient athe.


Bof, a ne me surprend pas en fait. 
Mme si je suis athe et que je n'aime pas les religions en gnral, je pense que pour beaucoup de monde, la croyance dans un Dieu est salutaire. Le tout est que a ne devienne pas du fanatisme et de lobscurantisme (ce que les religions ont eu - ont encore ? - tendance  faire). 


@Dragonno) arrtes s'il te plait avec tes thories  2 balles. Tu es en train de te ridiculiser avec des affirmations et des exemples compltement idiots. Je pense que tu vaux plus que ce que tu cris.
On a compris que tu tais contre le mariage homosexuel, bon, chacun son avis. 

Maintenant que la page du "mariage pour tous" se tourne, j'aimerais qu'on parle du "mur des cons". Que pensez-vous de cette affaire ? Moi, j'ai pas encore tout compris. Qui, o, quand, pourquoi, et qu'est-ce qui fait que a dchane les passions ?

----------


## Invit

> Je Si je me  conforme  ce que tu dis, la slection naturelle est une sorte d'amlioration, je ne vois pas en quoi l'amlioration au fil du temps  pu construire des lois physiques de la nature, du cosmos, et ...


La slection naturelle est un processus biologique, elle ne s'applique pas aux lois physiques. 

Maintenant, et c'est tout l'intrt du livre dont je donnais la rfrence, il y a des quivalent physiques qui font que l'on peut voir apparaitre des amliorations ou des structures optimales sans qu'un Dieu gomtre soit ncessaire. 

Ca ne rfute pas Dieu, bien videmment, mais a attaque l'ide que "comme le monde est monde, alors Dieu existe".




> Tout mettre sur cette loi de la slection naturelle c'est vraiment tre aveugle, la majorit des scientifiques n'y croient plus depuis longtemps  la thorie de Darwin.


J'ai l'impression que l'ide de la slection naturelle est au contraire bien tablie. L o une majorit de scientifiques la relativise c'est sur l'idologie initiale selon laquelle TOUT dcoulerait de la slection (l encore, il faut lire d'Arcy Thompson, qui critique ce point de faon trs prcise).

On sait aujourd'hui qu'il y a, dans l'volution, une part de slection et une part de hasard, que le fait de "survivre" n'est pas forcment le seul critre d'amlioration, et que certaines structures n'apparaissent pas par slection, mais sous le fait de lois mathmatiques assez simples (d'Arcy Thompson, dans un passage assez clbre, montre ainsi que pour que les rayons des abeilles aient la forme gomtrique qu'on leur connait, il n'est pas bsoin d'un Dieu gomtre, ni que cette forme assure la survie de l'espce, mais juste que les abeilles aient le c... rond...)

Bref, avec le temps, l'ide de Darwin a t raffine, et prcise, comme pour toutes les thories. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Maintenant que la page du "mariage pour tous" se tourne, j'aimerais qu'on parle du "mur des cons". Que pensez-vous de cette affaire ? Moi, j'ai pas encore tout compris. Qui, o, quand, pourquoi, et qu'est-ce qui fait que a dchane les passions ?


La dernire question est la plus simple. Ca dchaine les passions parce que a arrive  la fin d'une srie de scandales autour des "vaches sacres" du systme politique. On a eu l'affaire Cahuzac, ou la parole d'un ministre tait mise en cause, les diverses controverses sur les nominations politiques (sous Hollande comme sous Sarko), une critique de plus en plus prsente de la neutralit des mdias. Tous pourris, quoi. 

Et l, a tombe sur la magistrature, les gens qui nous jugent, le dernier rempart contre la corruption des politiques (c'est aux juges qu'on demande de se prononcer sur Sarkozy, et la volont de Hollande de faire disparaitre la cour de justice de la rpublique montre qu'il place l'institution judiciaire au dessus du reste).

Dans ce contexte, la femme de Csar doit tre insouponnable, et l'affaire tombe mal. Elle est bien sur monte en pingle (qu'un syndicat de gauche ait des ides de gauche n'est pas surprenant), mais la raction du syndicat (c'est priv et d'ailleurs on ne faisait que se dfendre) n'a pas t fine, et celle de Taubira (trop lente) me parait dmontrer qu'elle n'est dcidment pas intelligente. En gros, sur ce genre d'affaire, si la gauche donne la moindre impression de rpondre: ah oui mais c'est la droite, et ils l'ont bien cherch, elle s'en prend plein la figure. Faut dire, aussi, qu'avoir sur le mur des photos de parents de victimes n'a pas aid... 

Ceci dit, je crois que l'affaire est surtout rvlatrice de l'effondrement des valeurs, en particulier du respect qu'on doit  ses adversaires politiques. Il me semble que c'tait Marsaud (dput UMP, ancien juge) qui disait hier que l'on acceptait aujourd'hui  l'ENM des gens dont on n'aurait pas voulu  la poste dans les annes 70. C'est bien entendu une exagration, mais il n'a pas entirement tort. 

Francois

----------


## _skip

> Maintenant que la page du "mariage pour tous" se tourne, j'aimerais qu'on parle du "mur des cons". Que pensez-vous de cette affaire ? Moi, j'ai pas encore tout compris. Qui, o, quand, pourquoi, et qu'est-ce qui fait que a dchane les passions ?


En fait il s'agit d'images qui ont t films dans les locaux du syndicat de la magistrature, soit un "mur des cons" avec des photos, principalement de personnes de droite, colles avec un ou deux commentaires dsobligeants a et l. 
Il y a aussi des pres de victimes tues par des rcidivistes qui ont eu le culot de critiquer certaines procdures. Dont l'un s'interroge pourquoi c'est sa photo et non pas celles de violeurs ou autres salopards qui sont sur ce "mur des cons".

Alors videmment, des personnes, principalement de droite, disent que ce syndicat est de la merde de gauchiste, qu'il est indigne et devrait tre dissous. Du ct du syndicat on dit que c'est un truc strictement priv qui les regarde et ils assument. 

En tout cas a amne de l'eau au moulin de ceux qui ont pas une trs haute opinion de la justice et de l'impartialit des magistrats. Ceux qui croient que normalement la justice est impartiale et apolitique. Elle ne dfend pas en principe le criminel contre le flic ou le criminel contre la victime, ni totalement l'inverse, elle juge selon un code, pas une idologie.

Quoi qu'on en pense, le syndicat ne s'en sort pas grandi, a les fait carrment passer pour des gamins.

----------


## GPPro

> La dernire question est la plus simple. Ca dchaine les passions parce que a arrive  la fin d'une srie de scandales autour des "vaches sacres" du systme politique. On a eu l'affaire Cahuzac, ou la parole d'un ministre tait mise en cause, les diverses controverses sur les nominations politiques (sous Hollande comme sous Sarko), une critique de plus en plus prsente de la neutralit des mdias. Tous pourris, quoi. 
> 
> Et l, a tombe sur la magistrature, les gens qui nous jugent, le dernier rempart contre la corruption des politiques (c'est aux juges qu'on demande de se prononcer sur Sarkozy, et la volont de Hollande de faire disparaitre la cour de justice de la rpublique montre qu'il place l'institution judiciaire au dessus du reste).
> 
> Dans ce contexte, la femme de Csar doit tre insouponnable, et l'affaire tombe mal. Elle est bien sur monte en pingle (qu'un syndicat de gauche ait des ides de gauche n'est pas surprenant), mais la raction du syndicat (c'est priv et d'ailleurs on ne faisait que se dfendre) n'a pas t fine, et celle de Taubira (trop lente) me parait dmontrer qu'elle n'est dcidment pas fine. En gros, sur ce genre d'affaire, si la gauche donne l'impression de rpondre: ah oui mais c'est la droite, et ils l'ont bien cherch, elle s'en prend plein la figure. Faut dire, aussi qu'avoir sur le mur des photos de parents de victimes n'a pas aid... 
> 
> Ceci dit, je crois que l'affaire est surtout rvlatrice de l'effondrement des valeurs, en particulier du respect des adversaires politiques. Il me semble que c'tait Marsaud (dput UMP, ancien juge) qui disait hier que l'on acceptait aujourd'hui  l'ENM des gens dont on n'aurait pas voulu  la poste dans les annes 70. C'est bien entendu une exagration, mais il y a de cela...
> 
> Francois


Les syndicalistes ont merd grave et la droite va redorer son blason  peu de frais... Je rsume pour les lecteurs flemmards !

----------


## zaventem

> J'ai vcu 5 ans en Espagne, puis maintenant en Belgique, je ne vois pas d'norme diffrences.


Pas d'norme diffrence avec la Belgique? 
T'es sur que tu ne t'es pas tromp de pays en cours de route?  ::aie:: 

La reconnaissance et le financement des cultes, le financement des coles confessionnelles au mme titre que les autres, les cours de religions o de morale laque obligatoire  l'cole,... si a ce n'est pas des diffrences normes, je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut.

----------


## r0d

> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...45645796,d.ZWU ?


spotted!  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Hahaaa, nous y sommes, la nouvelle rvolution scientifique est en marche sous nos yeux et nous ne le voyons pas!





> Ca ne rfute pas Dieu, bien videmment, mais a attaque l'ide que "comme le monde est monde, alors Dieu existe".
> ..
> On sait aujourd'hui qu'il y a, dans l'volution, une part de slection et une part de hasard, que le fait de "survivre" n'est pas forcment le seul critre d'amlioration..
> ..
> Bref, avec le temps, l'ide de Darwin a t raffine, et prcise, comme pour toutes les thories.


Bon, sur ce plan, je vous conseille trs fortement la leccture de livres de Steven Jay Gould, et les avances rcproques depuis 1978 en paloontologie et astronomie..

Effectivement il apparat que Darwin est un processus d'volution entre 2 grandes catastrophes... Mais que rien ne dit ce qui survivra  une catastrophe, ni dans quel sens ceux qui rsistent vont voluer. Certains origanismes se simplifient, d'autres se complexifient, d'autres ne bougent pas..

On a donc des Darwinismes temporaires, limits par des grandes catastrophes, lesquelles liminent aveuglment les espces suivant le type de catastrophes.. (_par exemple, la comte ayant cr le Golfe du Yucatan a radiqu non seulement les dinosaures par manque de bouffe et de vgtation, mais une grande partie de toutes les espces terrestres (y compris volantes) par la chaleur et les vents, plus le tsnumami qui s'en est suivi_)

Et  l'inverse on voit que des espces comme les mduses, les bactries, et quelques autres comme les requins ou crocodiles par exemple n'ont pas t impactes..





> Maintenant, et c'est tout l'intrt du livre dont je donnais la rfrence, il y a des quivalent physiques qui font que l'on peut voir apparaitre des amliorations ou des structures optimales sans qu'un Dieu gomtre soit ncessaire.


Oui et non... 

Que signifie "optimale" ?? 

C'est un terme humain, qui dsigne ce que notre cerveau tablit comme "la meilleure solution"...

La thorie des cordes et autres du style trouve que la "solution" est "optimale", mais ne garantit en rien - et je dirais mme ferais plutt pencher - vers un "dessein crateur" qu'un pur hasard, comme la gomtrie des flocons...

Il est pratiquement impossible en physique - surtout en physique fondamentale - de dissocier l'humain de la thorie et/ou des termes utiliss..

En consquence, il est totalement impossible de prouver ou d'infirmer qu'il y a - ou pas - une volont derrire..

On peut, comme moi et beaucoup d'autres, penser, et mme croire, qu'il n'y en a pas.. Cela n'empche pas que c'est indmontrable, et qu'aucune exprience ne permettra de le dcider. Cela relve purement du domaine philosophique...

(_comme j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le citer, si c'tait "dmontrable" il n'y aurait aucun cosmologiste ou physicien des particules croyant, ce qui est faux_)






> Ben, je savais que les ricains taient trs croyants, mais j'avoue que les chiffres m'tonnent, effectivement.





> Commence dj par ne pas mettre tous les athes dans le mme sac et ne pas en faire la "religion des non croyants". Et dire que les plus fanatiques sont dans les rangs des athes... Waouh, on parle quand mme des religions l (existence de dieu, crationnisme, avortement, pour ne citer que les principaux travers de celle qui nous concerne ici)...


Comme rpondu  _Zaventen_ et dj cit dans cette discussion ou la prcdente lors de la campagne de l'an dernier, *TROIS QUARTS* des Franais sont croyants...

Il y a un mythe persistent chez les athes franais de confondre laicit et athisme... 

Je ne retrouve plus mon message d'origine o javais mis les pointeurs sur les statistiques, mais en voici une de l'INED : http://www.ined.fr/fichier/t_publication/1366/publi_pdf1_447.pdf






> Aucune haine, ni aucune forme de jugement, c'est juste de l'tonnement; a ne cadre pas bien avec l'image que j'ai des USA. Mais bon, je n'ai jamais mi les pieds en amrique du nord, donc l'image que j'en ai est celle que j'en glane  travers la culture qu'ils exportent (musique et cinma essentiellement),


Si tu te limites  a, alors eux se limitent vis--vis de la France au bret et  la baguette sous le bras...  ::aie:: 





> et je ne vois pas l'omniprsence de la religion dans la culture amricaine. J'y vois plus la prsence d'arme  feu, par exemple, comme un symbole des USA.


Et tu as tort aussi.. C'est ce qu'on veut nous montrer ici.. Mais il suffit de regarder les infos ou de lire un journal en France pour voir qu'il y en a presque autant.. Sauf que c'est dguis par "la chasse"....  et "les gangsters"..

Oui il y a un culture des armes, pusique c'est inscit dans leur Constitution - aec une certaine raison, leur gouvernement leur ayant fait 2 fois la guerre sur leur propre territoire en 200 ans...

Mais la culture religieuse est bien suprieure, et prsente absolument partout. Ne pas prendre en compte a c'est comme ne pas prendre en compte l'Islam au Maroc ou l'Hindouisme en Inde...

C'est la mme chose au Canada, pour des raisons diffrentes : les certificats de naissance sont dlivrs par les paroisses ou les pasteurs, et jusqu'il y a 5 ans, il te fallait la signature/Approbation d'un "notable" pour avoir un passeport, ce "notable" tant soit un membre d'une association agre avec .. zut j'ai plus le mot ...  un truc comme l'Ordre des mdecins ... (les comptables, les mdecins, les ingniurs) ou bien un reprsentant de l'glise..





> Maintenant que la page du "mariage pour tous" se tourne, j'aimerais qu'on parle du "mur des cons". Que pensez-vous de cette affaire ? Moi, j'ai pas encore tout compris. Qui, o, quand, pourquoi, et qu'est-ce qui fait que a dchane les passions ?


a dchane parce que ils se sont pars du prestige de leur indpendance et de leur "souci du justiciable" en se rpandant en ractions parfois violentes sous Sarko en particulier - en particulier lors de la rforme de la Justice par R.Dati.. 

Que ils sont dans des locaux publics, pays par le contribuable - donc galement le contribuable de droite - et que enfin appeler "con" un Ministre ou un Chef d'Etat quand on est magistrat et qu'on est cens faire respecter la loi - dont un dlit est "_offense  agent de la force publique dans l'exercice de ses fonctions_" est un peu ........... lger pour le moins..

[EDIT] je rajoute en plus ce que soulignait _skip__ : des parents ou des rcidivistes qui les "emmerdaient"..  

Je ne sais pas franchement lequel des deux est le plus grave dans l'opinion, mais j'aurais tendance  dire les 2  galit.. comme le disent _Franois_ et _GPPro_.
 [/EDIT]

----------


## r0d

> La thorie des cordes et autres du style trouve que la "solution" est "optimale", mais ne garantit en rien - et je dirais mme ferais plutt pencher - vers un "dessein crateur" qu'un pur hasard, comme la gomtrie des flocons...


Intressant. En quoi la thorie des cordes ou la gomtrie des flocons feraient plutt pencher vers un "dessein crateur"?

----------


## Jon Shannow

En regardant un peu plus l'histoire que j'ai prise en marche ce matin  la radio, je constate que c'est un tableau dans un local priv qui a t rendu public grce  une camra cache.  ::roll::  
Bref, quand on cherche la "merde" on finit toujours par la trouver.

On aurait le mme mur dans le local syndical de PSA ou Renault ou <taper ici le nom d'une grosse boite qui a des problmes avec ses salaris>, je suis sr qu'on n'en ferait pas un fromage. Mais c'est un local syndical de la MAGISTRATURE, bref de personnes senses tre les garantes de la Justice dans notre beau pays.

Comment penser qu'un juge qui estime que Sarkozy est un "con" sera capable de le juger en toute srnit ? Se pose alors la question de la justice dans toutes les affaires traites par les personnes appartenant  ce syndicat.

Outre le cot puril, qu'on n'attend pas vraiment de la part de juges, il y a le cot "partie prenante". Un juge n'est pas sens tre "de gauche" ou "de droite" dans sa fonction. Qu'il ai ses opinions, c'est normal, mais qu'il les affiche ouvertement dans le cadre de sa profession, c'est indigne de la fonction. 

Visiblement, d'aprs ce que j'ai pu lire, des parents de victimes sont aussi pingles. L, c'est franchement grave. 

Maintenant, je pense qu'il va falloir viter l'amalgame (comme la presse sait si bien le faire  ::aie:: ) et ne pas mettre tout le syndicat dans le mme panier.

Disons, que comme concluait GPPro, a va permettre  la droite de relever la tte. 

PS : mettre la photo de Nadine Morano sur un "mur des cons", c'est honteux !

----------


## r0d

Quant au "mur ces cons", a me fait doucement sourire. Les pauvres se font insulter  longueur de journe (bande de faignasses, vous mritez ce qui vous arrive, vous tes btes, sales et dangereux, heureusement que nous, les riches, sommes l pour vous dire ce qui est bien pour vous), alors pour une fois que ce sont les dominants qui prennent un petit coup sur le nez, leur indignation me fait bien rire.

Aprs, le fait que a vienne de magistrats, ok, a peut soulever des questions. Mais d'un autre ct, peut-on les blmer d'avoir raison?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> Intressant. En quoi la thorie des cordes ou la gomtrie des flocons feraient plutt pencher vers un "dessein crateur"?


En quoi peut-on affirmer que la notion de symtrie est "naturelle" ?? ou, si tu prfres, due au hasard pur...

----------


## r0d

> En quoi peut-on affirmer que la notion de symtrie est "naturelle" ?? ou, si tu prfres, due au hasard pur...


Dans le cas des flocons par exemple, comme a sans y avoir rflchi, je dirais que c'est la 2eme loi de Newton qui est responsable de la gomtrie: des forces d'attraction et de rpulsion entre les diverses molcules.

Quant  la thorie des cordes, ils en sont  combien, 12 dimensions? 13? Je ne crois pas qu'il soit question de symtrie dans cette histoire non?

----------


## ManusDei

> En consquence, il est totalement impossible de prouver ou d'infirmer qu'il y a - ou pas - une volont derrire..
> 
> On peut, comme moi et beaucoup d'autres, penser, et mme croire, qu'il n'y en a pas.. Cela n'empche pas que c'est indmontrable, et qu'aucune exprience ne permettra de le dcider. Cela relve purement du domaine philosophique...
> 
> (_comme j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le citer, si c'tait "dmontrable" il n'y aurait aucun cosmologiste ou physicien des particules croyant, ce qui est faux_)


Tu mlanges foi et science l.




> Et tu as tort aussi.. C'est ce qu'on veut nous montrer ici.. Mais il suffit de regarder les infos ou de lire un journal en France pour voir qu'il y en a presque autant.. Sauf que c'est dguis par "la chasse"....  et "les gangsters"..


Les dgts qu'on peut faire avec un fusil de chasse ne sont pas les mmes que ceux qu'on peut faire avec une arme d'assaut en un temps T rduit. Et je ne prendrais pas les reprsentations des mdias comme base, le rapport aux armes tant diffrent.




> Oui il y a un culture des armes, pusique c'est inscit dans leur Constitution - aec une certaine raison, leur gouvernement leur ayant fait 2 fois la guerre sur leur propre territoire en 200 ans...


Ainsi qu'une culture du "dmerde-toi" et "si tu veux qu'une chose soit bien faite, fait la toi-mme", qui explique la prsence de milices citoyennes patrouillant dans certaines villes, avec toutes les bavures que a implique (car il ne sont pas forms au port d'arme), voire parfois les gens qui "se font justice".




> Mais la culture religieuse est bien suprieure, et prsente absolument partout. Ne pas prendre en compte a c'est comme ne pas prendre en compte l'Islam au Maroc ou l'Hindouisme en Inde...


Je me disais l'autre jour que les USA appliquaient la Charia (Christian-style  :8-): ). C'est exagr et provocateur, mais a prsente pas trop mal l'tat d'esprit d'une partie de la population.

----------


## Invit

> Oui et non... Que signifie "optimale" ?? 
> C'est un terme humain, qui dsigne ce que notre cerveau tablit comme "la meilleure solution"...


Non, cela veut dire une meilleure solution au sens d'un critre, et on pourrait dire que la nature "passe son temps"  chercher, et faire apparaitre ces solutions optimales. 

Quand les lois physiques tendent  ramener un systme vers un tat d'nergie minimale, ou simplement que la stabilit et la prsence d'effets alatoires font que les lments stables d'un systme finissent par dominer les instables (parce qu'ils survivent), il n'y a rien d'humain, aucun tlologie, aucun dessein crateur non plus, juste une bte loi physique, qu'on exprime au travers de concepts humains (hamiltonien, tout ca), mais la nature "optimise". 

Et il se trouve que ces "formes optimises" (symtriques, stables et surtout peu nombreuses) nous apparaissent souvent comme belles, ou plaisantes, et que certains aiment  y voir la preuve d'un dessein divin. 




> La thorie des cordes et autres du style trouve que la "solution" est "optimale", mais ne garantit en rien - et je dirais mme ferais plutt pencher - vers un "dessein crateur" qu'un pur hasard, comme la gomtrie des flocons...


La physique n'est JAMAIS un "pur hasard", simplement parce que ses lois sont stables, et que le monde est "stationnaire". 

[EDIT] Plus prcisment, et pour te rpondre en statisticien, le hasard, ds qu'il s'applique  un grand nombre d'lments, produit des structures ordonnes, c'est l'ide de la loi (forte) des grands nombres.




> a dchane parce que ils se sont pars du prestige de leur indpendance et de leur "souci du justiciable" en se rpandant en ractions parfois violentes sous Sarko en particulier - en particulier lors de la rforme de la Justice par R.Dati..


Oui, on retombe dans le problme de ce genre d'institution, qui a, par sa fonction, une tendance  "faire la morale", aggrave encore quand il s'agit d'un syndicat de gauche.

Le prix de cette attitude devrait tre une exemplarit absolue... Du coup, quand on veut tre "potache" et "normal", a se passe mal.

Francois

----------


## _skip

> Quant au "mur ces cons", a me fait doucement sourire. Les pauvres se font insulter  longueur de journe (bande de faignasses, vous mritez ce qui vous arrive, vous tes btes, sales et dangereux, heureusement que nous, les riches, sommes l pour vous dire ce qui est bien pour vous), alors pour une fois que ce sont les dominants qui prennent un petit coup sur le nez, leur indignation me fait bien rire.
> 
> Aprs, le fait que a vienne de magistrats, ok, a peut soulever des questions. Mais d'un autre ct, peut-on les blmer d'avoir raison?


Je comprend rien  ton post. Enfin surtout  ce dplacement sur le ct "pauvre", "riche"? Tu crois quand mme pas que les magistrats sont ceux qui s'habillent au march et habitent des quartiers de merde?

----------


## Invit

> Comment penser qu'un juge qui estime que Sarkozy est un "con" sera capable de le juger en toute srnit ? Se pose alors la question de la justice dans toutes les affaires traites par les personnes appartenant  ce syndicat.


Comment penser que des juges qui se font traiter de petits pois par le Prsident de la Rpublique ne vont pas avoir une certaine rancoeur envers se dernier ?
Les atteintes aux magistrats par l'quipe Sarkozy taient publiques, contrairement  cet affichage syndical.

----------


## GrandFather

> Comment penser qu'un juge qui estime que Sarkozy est un "con" sera capable de le juger en toute srnit ? Se pose alors la question de la justice dans toutes les affaires traites par les personnes appartenant  ce syndicat.


Tout le monde a l'air de dbarquer en dcouvrant que les juges, derrire l'austrit de leur fonction consistant  faire respecter la loi, ne sont pas des automates qui ingrent du droit et chient des jugements, mais de simples individus comme vous et moi donc capables parfois de trucs pas trs malins comme ce mur.

C'est une grosse maladresse (comme tu l'indiques on leur a aussi bien savonn la planche) qui passe mal dans l'opinion, mais de l  remettre en cause leur impartialit faut oprer un sacr raccourci...

----------


## alexrtz

> Visiblement, d'aprs ce que j'ai pu lire, des parents de victimes sont aussi pingles. L, c'est franchement grave.


D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, l'un aurait t pingl l pour ses prises de position avec l'Institut Pour la Justice et l'autre par rapport  sa participation  une commission de rflexion sur la justice sous Sarkozy.

1. Ce n'est pas leur statut "parent de victime" qui a impliqu cette affichage.
2. tre parent de victime ne signifie pas avoir un avis rflchi et clair sur la justice, et n'empche pas par consquent de dire des choses que d'autres peuvent considrer comme des conneries.

----------


## Invit

> D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, l'un aurait t pingl l pour ses prises de position avec l'Institut Pour la Justice et l'autre par rapport  sa participation  une commission de rflexion sur la justice sous Sarkozy.


Effectivement, si en plus il tait prouv qu'ils votaient  droite, a deviendrait carrment impardonnable...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Tu mlanges foi et science l.


Non, au contraire , parce que je rponds  :




> Maintenant, et c'est tout l'intrt du livre dont je donnais la rfrence, il y a des quivalent physiques qui font que l'on peut voir apparaitre des amliorations ou des structures optimales sans qu'un Dieu gomtre soit ncessaire. 
> 
> Ca ne rfute pas Dieu, bien videmment, mais a attaque l'ide que "comme le monde est monde, alors Dieu existe".


Et au contraire, il n'y a pas OPPOSITION entre Science et Religion..

Ce sont deux choses qui s'occupent de choses difrentes... L'un rpond au "comment", l'autre au "pourquoi"..

Voir plus bas..






> Dans le cas des flocons par exemple, comme a sans y avoir rflchi, je dirais que c'est la 2eme loi de Newton qui est responsable de la gomtrie: des forces d'attraction et de rpulsion entre les diverses molcules.


Oui et ?

La 2ime loi de Newton, comme toute loi de la physique, vise  expliquer sous forme d'quations ce que l'humain peroit de la nature..

a ne dit pas pourquoi elle s'applique...

Mais si on pousse plus loin, sur le cas des flocons : pourquoi quand une goutelette d'eau se solidifie le cristal prend-il la forme qu'il prend ?? 

Et mme si on dit "_il y a les forces, les orbitales, etc_", on ne rpond pas au "pourquoi"...

Pourquoi un atome d'hydrogne plus 2 atomes d'oxygne donnent de l'eau ?? Pourquoi l'ADN est-il une double hlice ?? Pourquoi l'intrieur des poumons est-il reprsent par une fractale de MandellBrot (_de dimension log2/log3 si mes souvenirs sont bons_) ?  

On peut continuer longtemps...

La Science ne rpond pas - et ne rpondra jamais - au pourquoi...


On peut laborer les thories qu'on veut sur la gense de l'Univers, le temps cosmologique, la cration matire/anti-matire, ou ce qu'on veut, on ne rpond au "pourquoi" que sur le moyen , pas la finalit..

C'est pour a qu'il y a des scientifiques croyants et d'autres athes.. C'est dcorrl... 





> Quant  la thorie des cordes, ils en sont  combien, 12 dimensions? 13? Je ne crois pas qu'il soit question de symtrie dans cette histoire non?


Je ne me tiens plus au courant, mais au dpart en tous cas c'tait pour expliquer la structure en filaments que l'on observait dans la distribution spatiale des galaxies lointaines.. Et, vu que par rapport  nous l'Univers est anisotrope, c'tait bas sur une certaine symtrie..









> Les dgts qu'on peut faire avec un fusil de chasse ne sont pas les mmes que ceux qu'on peut faire avec une arme d'assaut en un temps T rduit.


Pourtant, en France, une femme battue est assassine tous les 3 jours par son conjoint, la plupart du temps avec une arme  feu..

Pourtant la plupart des crimes violents en France se font avec des armes  feu. Et la plupart sont des drames familiaux avec une arme de chasse..

Pourtant le gars qui tait entr au Conseil Municipal de Crteil ? je sais plus, il y a 4 ou 5 ans, avait une arme automatique...

Pourtant on saisi des Kalachnikov, et c'est devenu l'arme de prdilection des dealers et des rglements de compte. (_merci l'intervention en ex-Yougoslavie et l'intgraton dans l'Europe_)

----------


## r0d

> Je comprend rien  ton post. Enfin surtout  ce dplacement sur le ct "pauvre", "riche"? Tu crois quand mme pas que les magistrats sont ceux qui s'habillent au march et habitent des quartiers de merde?


Non bien sr, quand je parle des pauvres, ce n'est pas aux magistrats que je fais allusion.
Je replace juste cette histoire dans le cadre d'une lutte des classes, avec les mdias, chroniqueurs et autres experts qui passent leur temps  insulter les pauvres. C'est tellement une norme qu'on ne s'en rend pas compte (Bourdieu, etc.). On a les grilles de lectures qu'on peut  ::aie::

----------


## david06600

> C'est une grosse maladresse (comme tu l'indiques on leur a aussi bien savonn la planche) qui passe mal dans l'opinion, mais de l  remettre en cause leur impartialit faut oprer un sacr raccourci...


J'ai l'impression que bon nombres de juges sont  gauche, des bobos gauchistes en gros, moi je ne mettrai pas ma main  couper en ce qui concerne leur impartialit.

----------


## _skip

> D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, l'un aurait t pingl l pour ses prises de position avec l'Institut Pour la Justice et l'autre par rapport  sa participation  une commission de rflexion sur la justice sous Sarkozy.
> 
> 1. Ce n'est pas leur statut "parent de victime" qui a impliqu cette affichage.
> 2. tre parent de victime ne signifie pas avoir un avis rflchi et clair sur la justice, et n'empche pas par consquent de dire des choses que d'autres peuvent considrer comme des conneries.


Non mais avoir t  la morgue pour identifier le corps de ta fille assassine par un rcidiviste qui a peut tre fait la moiti de sa peine, a donne  ces personnes le droit (et mme la raison) d'tre en colre.
C'est clair que ce qui sort de cette colre n'est pas forcment rflchi et clair, mais se faire pingler sur un mur des cons a va un peu loin dans le manque de considration.

Enfin je sais pas, perso je trouve a limite pour des gens qui sont censs tre respectables et respectueux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tout le monde a l'air de dbarquer en dcouvrant que les juges, derrire l'austrit de leur fonction consistant  faire respecter la loi, ne sont pas des automates qui ingrent du droit et chient des jugements, mais de simples individus comme vous et moi donc capables parfois de trucs pas trs malins comme ce mur.
> 
> C'est une grosse maladresse (comme tu l'indiques on leur a aussi bien savonn la planche) qui passe mal dans l'opinion, mais de l  remettre en cause leur impartialit faut oprer un sacr raccourci...


Je ne dbarque pas du tout (j'ai pas pris l'avion ou le bateau ces derniers temps  ::mouarf:: ), et je suis d'accord (je l'ai d'ailleurs dit dans le post) que ce sont des tres humains comme les autres, avec leurs dfauts, leurs qualits et leurs opinions. Ce qui est choquant, c'est que de la part de personnes ayant un minimum d'instructions (pour un juge c'est normal  ::mouarf:: ) on est en droit de s'attendre  un minimum de retenue et de rflexion avant de d'afficher ce genre de choses. Un local syndical peut-tre aussi considr comme un lieu moins priv que son garage ou son bureau  la maison...  ::roll:: 




> 1. Ce n'est pas leur statut "parent de victime" qui a impliqu cette affichage.
> 2. tre parent de victime ne signifie pas avoir un avis rflchi et clair sur la justice, et n'empche pas par consquent de dire des choses que d'autres peuvent considrer comme des conneries.


L encore, c'est le manque de rflexion de ses personnes qui me choquent plus que leurs motivations.
J'ai le droit de penser ce que je veux de mon patron, de l'insulter chez moi, entre amis, c'est dj plus risqu entre collgues, et c'est carrment crtin et rprhensible devant un client !

----------


## r0d

> La Science ne rpond pas - et ne rpondra jamais - au pourquoi...


Indcrottable pessimiste que tu es!
Dj, si la thorie des cordes abouti, on aura un modle qui rassemble toutes les forces en une seule quation, on ne sera alors plus trs loin de dieu.
Moi par contre je pche par optimisme. Je crois mme qu'un jour les humains seront libres et gaux, c'est pour dire!

----------


## souviron34

> Indcrottable pessimiste que tu es!
> ..
> . Je crois mme qu'un jour les humains seront libres et gaux, c'est pour dire!


 ::): 

J'ai du trop me farcir Pascal  l'cole, et son "_cercle dont le centre est partout et la circonfrence nulle part_"...   ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

L'obscurantisme a de beaux jours devant lui, a fait peur (o o je suis un intgriste athe blah blah blah).

----------


## souviron34

j'aimerais qu'un grand intellectuel comme toi explique ce mot d'obsurantiste et son contexte dans le cas de la discussion de cette page  ::): 

Merci d'avance..

----------


## micka132

> L'obscurantisme a de beaux jours devant lui, a fait peur (o o je suis un intgriste athe blah blah blah).


Quel message en particulier te fait penser ca?




> Dj, si la thorie des cordes abouti, on aura un modle qui rassemble toutes les forces en une seule quation, on ne sera alors plus trs loin de dieu.


 Au final tout ca pour trouver 42...

----------


## GPPro

> j'aimerais qu'un grand intellectuel comme toi explique ce mot d'obsurantiste et son contexte dans le cas de la discussion de cette page 
> 
> Merci d'avance..


J'ai arrt ma lecture  "dessein intelligent".

----------


## GrandFather

> J'ai l'impression que bon nombres de juges sont  gauche, des bobos gauchistes en gros, moi je ne mettrai pas ma main  couper en ce qui concerne leur impartialit.


Moi non plus. Mais d'aucun, en fait.

Le texte de la Loi tente de rduire au maximum la part d'interprtation ou de subjectivit dans son application, sans jamais y parvenir totalement. Un magistrat peut donc rendre un jugement influenc par ses prjugs et sensibilits. Cette faille est consubstantielle  la justice elle-mme, et cela est pris en compte par les institutions, qui introduisent les possibilits de jurisprudence, d'appel et de cassation. C'est bien foutu, hein ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce sont deux choses qui s'occupent de choses difrentes... L'un rpond au "comment", l'autre au "pourquoi"..


Pas mal de religions expliquent aussi le "comment", ou essayent. Ou justifient le "pourquoi" par un "comment".




> [armes  feu]


http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/arti...3806_3222.html
http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...9601_3224.html

Ca reste de l' peu prs vu qu'il est difficile d'obtenir des chiffres absolus, mais tout de mme, on est pas dans le mme ordre de grandeur.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je rejoins Souviron sur l'ide qu'il est impossible (ou pour le moins difficile) de sparer Sciences et Croyances. 

Dj, dire, "Je ne crois pas en Dieu, je crois en la Science", c'est croire en quelques choses. 

Pour les personnes se retrouvant dans une religion, il y a la croyance en un tre suprieur, une entit qui rgirait nos vies. 
Croire en la Science, n'est-ce pas remettre nos vies dans un tre, une entit, qu'on l'appelle Science, Bouddha, Dieu, Krishna, Vishnou ou La Baleine Cosmique (  :;):  ) quelle importance. De plus, penser que la Science finira par tout expliquer, c'est aussi oubli que nombre de choses que la Science a dmontre, furent remises en question par d'autres dmonstrations de la mme Science...

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai arrt ma lecture  "dessein intelligent".


Je me disais aussi.

Tu ne peux pas lire le mot "intelligent".. 
 ::ccool:: 

Pour ta culture, tu pourrais ventuellement aller  quelques confrences  l'institut d'Astophysique de Paris (_si tu es  Paris_), au Collge de France,  la Cit des Sciences de La Villette (_si tu veux, je te fais entrer, c'est une copine astophysicienne qui dirige le plantarium_)...

Cherche un peu sur le Web "Jean-Pierre Luminet", "Marc Lachize-Rey", "Andr Brahic", et quelques autres comme, au hasard, "Hubert Reeves"...

----------


## r0d

> [...] nombre de choses que la Science a dmontre, furent remises en question par d'autres dmonstrations de la mme Science...


C'est prcisment ce qui fait la diffrence entre science et religion.
Aprs c'est vrai qu'il y a des points communs. Aprs tout, croire une thorie (la thorie de la relativit gnrale par exemple) consiste surtout en l'ignorance de ce qui la rendra fausse.

----------


## Invit

> Et au contraire, il n'y a pas OPPOSITION entre Science et Religion..


Bien d'accord avec a. 




> Ce sont deux choses qui s'occupent de choses difrentes... L'un rpond au "comment", l'autre au "pourquoi"..


Mais pas avec a... ou plus prcisment pas compltement. La science ne rpond pas aux "grands pourquoi", pourquoi le monde existe, pourquoi la matire, le temps. Mais note bien que la religion ne le fait pas non plus (pourquoi Dieu?)

Maintenant, il y a toutes sortes de "petits pourquoi" auxquels la science rpond assez bien. La science sait expliquer tout un tas de formes, par des considrations de stabilit, gnralement. Il faut *vraiment* que tu lises _croissance et forme_, parce que c'est exactement sa thse (reprise par Thom, notamment dans _modles mathmatiques de la morphognse_, mais ca c'est carrment hardcore). 

Par exemple, l'intensit de la gravit explique pourquoi les arbres sont en fait limits en hauteur, et les animaux limits en taille (car en poids), mais moins pour les animaux marins ( cause d'Archimde). Le fait que la puissance d'un muscle dpend, en gros de sa longueur, mais que le travail  faire pour sauter est fonction du poids (donc du cube de cette longueur), explique pourquoi les petites btes sautent (en proportion) plus haut que les grosses.

Des considrations de stabilit  long terme expliquent aussi certaines "incroyables coincidences", par exemple sur la structure des orbites des planetes du systme solaire (qui ne sont pas du tout des ellipses au hasard)

Bref, le pourquoi, en sciences, c'est bien souvent un comment qu'on n'a pas encore compris. Et ce n'est pas l que se cache Dieu.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Pas mal de religions expliquent aussi le "comment", ou essayent. Ou justifient le "pourquoi" par un "comment".


Oui mais a n'est pas leur but..

Leur but est d'expliquer le "pourquoi"

Et la Science fondamentale s'en contrefout.. pour la bonne raison qu'elle n'y peut rien...

Le centre d'un trou noir est mathmatiquement, physiquement, et philosophiquement inconcevable : pression infinie (mathmatiquement), temprature infinie (mathmatiquement), densit infinie (mathmatiquement), temps sans signifcation.

Pourtant,  moins de 1 milliardime de nanomtre du centre, on retrouve des valeurs "connues"..

Comme pour le Big Bang... A 1 milliardime de milliardime de seconde APRES , on se retrouve sur de la physique "plus ou moins" qu'on connait... Mais pas AVANT...


D'o les thories sur les "fontaines blanches", "trous blancs", "univers parallles", etc....

----------


## GPPro

> Je me disais aussi.
> 
> Tu ne peux pas lire le mot "intelligent".. 
> 
> 
> Pour ta culture, tu pourrais ventuellement aller  quelques confrences  l'institut d'Astophysique de Paris (_si tu es  Paris_), au Collge de France,  la Cit des Sciences de La Villette (_si tu veux, je te fais entrer, c'est une copine astophysicienne qui dirige le plantarium_)...
> 
> Cherche un peu sur le Web "Jean-Pierre Luminet", "Marc Lachize-Rey", "Andr Brahic", et quelques autres comme, au hasard, "Hubert Reeves"...


Je passe sur ta provoc' de collgien...

Ma culture te remercie mais, je peux te citer autant de noms dans ceux qui luttent contre le "dessein intelligent", a na fait pas un argument pour autant. Et passer  la tl n'a jamais t une preuve d'irrfutabilit du discours dfendu.

Une petite citation wikipdia, pour la forme :




> Le snateur franais Guy Lengagne (PS) a vu son rapport Les dangers du crationnisme dans l'ducation retir au dernier moment de l'ordre du jour de la runion du Conseil de l'Europe en juin 2007, sous la pression du parlementaire belge Luc Van den Brande, prsident du Conseil42. Ses travaux, qui s'inscrivaient dans la continuit de ceux d'Andrew McIntosh, ont finalement fait l'objet d'une rsolution intitule :  Dangers du crationnisme dans lducation . Celle-ci, adopte le 4 octobre 2007, marque la position du Conseil de l'Europe vis--vis du dessein intelligent de la faon suivante :
> 
>      Le crationnisme prsente de multiples facettes contradictoires. Lintelligent design (dessein intelligent), dernire version plus nuance du crationnisme, ne nie pas une certaine volution. Cependant lintelligent design, prsent de manire plus subtile, voudrait faire passer son approche comme scientifique, et cest l que rside le danger43.

----------


## r0d

> Cherche un peu sur le Web "Jean-Pierre Luminet", "Marc Lachize-Rey", "Andr Brahic", et quelques autres comme, au hasard, "Hubert Reeves"...


Grrr, je ne trouve aucun texte gratuit de ces gens-l!!  ::furieux:: 

Un petit troll sur le partage des connaissances, a vous dit?

----------


## ManusDei

A propos de la symtrie et des maths dans les nature  ::D: 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chou_romanesco

----------


## GPPro

> A propos de la symtrie et des maths dans les nature 
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chou_romanesco


Dieu est un esthte !

----------


## Invit

> Je passe sur ta provoc' de collgien...


De magistrat syndiqu, tu veux dire? 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Mais note bien que la religion ne le fait pas non plus (pourquoi Dieu?)


C'est mon argument quand je discute avec des croyants..

Mon argument en est un de "flemme" : puisque on est ramen  cette question aprs une tape supplmentaire, autant se passer de cette tape pour rester avec la question...

Mais ce n'est pas plus dmontrable que l'inverse...





> Maintenant, il y a toutes sortes de "petits pourquoi" auxquels la science rpond assez bien. La science sait expliquer tout un tas de formes, par des considrations de stabilit, gnralement...
> ..
> Des considrations de stabilit  long terme expliquent aussi certaines "incroyables coincidences", par exemple sur la structure des orbites des planetes du systme solaire (qui ne sont pas du tout des ellipses au hasard)
> ....
> Bref, le pourquoi, en sciences, c'est bien souvent un comment qu'on n'a pas encore compris.


Oui et non, l encore..

Tout dpend 'une part de l'chelle  laquelle on place le "pourquoi", comme tu dis, et de l'chelle  laquelle on attend la rponse...

Dans tes exemples, la "stabilit  long terme", pourquoi serait-ce un critre ?? C'est ce qu'on oberve, mais dans quelle mesure c'est PARCE QUE on observe cela que NOUS EN DEDUISONS la rgle ???

C'est  dire, exprim autrement, quelle est la Vrit de la rgle si nous ne sommes plus dans l'quation comme obsevrateur/perturbateur (_l'observateur est toujours prsent dans la Relativit_) ??

En consquence, peut-on dire que la Science a expliqu le phnomne, ou bien notre vision du phnomne ???





> Et ce n'est pas l que se cache Dieu.


Je te suis parce que je suis athe, mais j'admet que j'ai rien pour dmontrer "ma" ralit  un croyant...

----------


## souviron34

> J
> Ma culture te remercie mais, je peux te citer autant de noms dans ceux qui luttent contre le "dessein intelligent", *a na fait pas un argument pour autant*. Et passer  la tl n'a jamais t une preuve d'irrfutabilit du discours dfendu.


Et encore une fois tu es bouch...

On ne parle ni de crationisme, ni de soutenir un "dessein intelligent"..

On ne fait que dire que c'est *indmontrable*, et que donc on peut pas *prouver*  quelq'un que Dieu n'existe pas...

Mais si le simple fait de discuter de a te fait nous catgoriser dans la section des crationistes, je crois que rellement quelques bons stages avec des vrais scientifiques de haut niveau te sont ncessaires, ou alors de trs trs longues vacances.... A moins que.. Une trpanation peut-tre ???  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> Oui et non, l encore..
> 
> Tout dpend 'une part de l'chelle  laquelle on place le "pourquoi", comme tu dis, et de l'chelle  laquelle on attend la rponse...
> 
> Dans tes exemples, la "stabilit  long terme", pourquoi serait-ce un critre ?? C'est ce qu'on oberve, mais dans quelle mesure c'est PARCE QUE on observe cela que NOUS EN DEDUISONS la rgle ???
> 
> C'est  dire, exprim autrement, quelle est la Vrit de la rgle si nous ne sommes plus dans l'quation comme obsevrateur/perturbateur (_l'observateur est toujours prsent dans la Relativit_) ??
> 
> En consquence, peut-on dire que la Science a expliqu le phnomne, ou bien notre vision du phnomne ???


Quand les tres humains cesseront de se tripoter le nombril alors il seront prts  admettre qu'ils ne peuvent pas tout connatre (en tout cas, pas encore) et ils vivront en paix avec a. Sans invoquer des trucs improbables mais irrfutables puisqu'on-te-dit-que-c'est-comme-a-et-pas-autrement.

----------


## GPPro

> Et encore une fois tu es bouch...
> 
> On ne parle ni de crationisme, ni de soutenir un "dessein intelligent"..
> 
> On ne fait que dire que c'est *indmontrable*, et que donc on peut pas *prouver*  quelq'un que Dieu n'existe pas...


Dsol, mais c'est  lui de prouver qu'il existe. Depuis quand en science on doit prouver que quelque chose n'existe pas ? Faudrait voir  ne pas inverser les rles, ce n'est pas nous qui clamons une existence improbable.

Edit : tient, et si tu rajoutais Popper dans tes lectures (ou dans celles que tu suggres le cas chant) ???

----------


## souviron34

> Dsol, mais c'est  lui de prouver qu'il existe. Depuis quand en science on doit prouver que quelque chose n'existe pas ? Faudrait voir  ne pas inverser les rles, ce n'est pas nous qui clamons une existence improbable.


Non, tu fais juste partie de 5  7% de la population mondiale qui pense comme a, alors que 90% pensent le contraire...


Qu'est-ce qui te fait donc penser que ta vision est meilleure que celle de 90% des autres ???

----------


## ManusDei

> Qu'est-ce qui te fait donc penser que ta vision est meilleure que celle de 90% des autres ???


Personne n'a jamais vu dieu, ou pu mesurer son action.

Tu mlanges croyance et preuve/dmonstration.

----------


## GPPro

> Non, tu fais juste partie de 5  7% de la population mondiale qui pense comme a, alors que 90% pensent le contraire...
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui te fait donc penser que ta vision est meilleure que celle de 90% des autres ???


Et tu te prtends scientifique ? Parce que x% crot en quelque chose alors a a force de vrit ? Pourquoi la terre s'est arrondie alors (tant donn qu'elle a forcment t plate  certains moments de l'histoire de l'humanit, et encore, elle a t ronde chez certains avant d'tre dclare plate, tous ces changements de formes...) ?

----------


## souviron34

> Grrr, je ne trouve aucun texte gratuit de ces gens-l!! 
> 
> Un petit troll sur le partage des connaissances, a vous dit?


Tu as d mal chercher  ::aie:: 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Pierre_Luminet

http://www.babelio.com/auteur/Jean-Pierre-Luminet/4276







http://www.dubigbangauvivant.com/dos...s/luminet.html




http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andr%C3%A9_Brahic

http://www.brahic.fr/

http://www.brahic.fr/



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Lachi%C3%A8ze-Rey

http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...45645796,d.d2k (dialogue d'un astrophysicien et d'un thologien)
....

----------


## r0d

> Non, tu fais juste partie de 5  7% de la population mondiale qui pense comme a


Argh!! Arrtez de citer ce genre de chiffres, a me casse le moral. Pas cool quoi, on est vendredi, vous allez me plomber mon week-end (dj que je vais devoir bosser ce week-end..)! N'avez-vous aucun respect pour le repos du proltaire travailleur?
Couvrez ce saint sein que je saurais voir.

Sinon,  propos des magistrats, il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas. Les facs de droit sont rputes comme tant trs  droite. J'ai pu  plusieurs occasions, lorsque j'tais tudiant, constater que c'tait bien le cas,  Aix en Provence et  Montpellier. En revanche, les magistrats ont la rputation d'tre  gauche. Il y a une pouille dans le cottage l non?

----------


## ManusDei

souviron34, tu mlanges la philosophie et les maths, ce que tu cris n'a juste aucun sens.

----------


## souviron34

> Personne n'a jamais vu dieu, ou pu mesurer son action.
> 
> Tu mlanges croyance et preuve/dmonstration.


90% de la plante depuis plus de 100 000 Ans mesure son action tous les jours..

C'est toi qui mlange croyance et preuve..


es 90% le mesure avec *leur* talon, qui n'est pas mtrique ..

Qu'est-ce qui peut te faire penser que notre talon est meilleur que le leur ???


As-tu dj vu un quark ou un gluon ??? As-tu dj mesur son action ???



Je dis simplement que vos affirmations sont simplement ceci, des affirmations..

Pour des croyants, par exemple, une vie (une naissance, une mort) heureuse, est une "_merveilleuse preuve de l'existence de Dieu_".. Que tu ne le croies pas, je le conois, mais 90% de la plante le pense, et pour ces 90% c'est une mesure, une preuve..

C'est bien pour a que les Bouddhistes croient en la rincarnation, les Hindouistes au Karma, etc...


PS: dsol, mais en tant astrophysicien nous sommes confronts tous les jours  ces questions, et la dsitinction science/philo n'a aucun lieu d'tre.. Quand un adulte ou un enfant te pose la question "_C'est quoi le temps ?_" ou "_c'est quoi l'univers ?_", il est extrmement difficile de rpondre sans que cela ait des ramifications philosophiques... C'est pour a que nous sommes particulirement sensibles au fait que la science a des limites, et que la certitude "_la science c'est avr et a prouve que Dieu n'existe pas_" vole en clat trs vite...

----------


## r0d

> C'est bien pour a que les Bouddhistes croient en la rincarnation, les Hindouistes au Karma, etc...


Et le discours, en la mthode. Descartes, reviens, ils sont devenus fous!  ::aie:: 
C'est de l'humour hein, Descartes n'tait pas bien dans sa tte non plus.

----------


## Theomede

> Sinon,  propos des magistrats, il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas. Les facs de droit sont rputes comme tant trs  droite. J'ai pu  plusieurs occasions, lorsque j'tais tudiant, constater que c'tait bien le cas,  Aix en Provence et  Montpellier. En revanche, les magistrats ont la rputation d'tre  gauche. Il y a une pouille dans le cottage l non?


L'cole de magistrature n'est qu'un des nombreux dbouchs aprs une fac de droit, et n'est pas vraiment le plus lucratif. Pour schmatiser, on pourrait dire que les tudiants de droite vont plutt s'orienter vers du droit fiscal/des entreprises, alors que ceux de gauche vont prfrer faire du pnal. (c'est un gros raccourci hein, il y a beaucoup d'exceptions)

----------


## souviron34

*@ManusDei:*

Sur les armes  feu ;




> http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/arti...3806_3222.html
> http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...9601_3224.html
> 
> Ca reste de l' peu prs vu qu'il est difficile d'obtenir des chiffres absolus, mais tout de mme, *on est pas dans le mme ordre de grandeur.*


http://www.cepidc.inserm.fr/inserm/html/pdf/FeuFin.pdf


En 1999 (_donc avant les vagues de Kalach qui ont dbarqu_), en France c'tait 2706 morts par armes  feu... 2706 / 66 millions = 4.1 pour 100000 habitants...

Aux USA 30 000 pour 360 millions c'est  dire 8.3 pour 100000 habitants...

On *est* dans le mme ordre de grandeur (le double seulement, c'est bien le mme ordre, c'est pas 10 ou 100 fois)..

----------


## Invit

> Dans tes exemples, la "stabilit  long terme", pourquoi serait-ce un critre ?? C'est ce qu'on oberve, mais dans quelle mesure c'est PARCE QUE on observe cela que NOUS EN DEDUISONS la rgle ???


Pas exactement quand mme (et l je te renvoie, encore  Thom). On ne peut penser, concevoir, nommer, que ce qui prsente une forme de stabilit. Donc oui, la stabilit joue un rle particulier (en physique notamment, o l'ide mme qu'il existe des "lois", ou qu'on peut en tablir, suppose l'existence d'une stabilit, au moins locale, du monde).

La stabilit  long terme, c'est la mme chose dans le temps. Dans un univers "relativement stationnaire", il y a un biais en faveur des structures stables, au dtriment des phnomnes transitoires, ce qui fait qu'on observera essentiellement des systmes stables (ou en volution lente), parce qu'il est statistiquement plus improbable (et difficile) d'en observer des instables. 

Il est galement plus difficile de concevoir, ou de nommer, ce qui n'est pas stable. 




> En consquence, peut-on dire que la Science a expliqu le phnomne, ou bien notre vision du phnomne ???


Dans la mesure o l'on accepte que ce que nous voyons a une ralit (et le fait que nous le voyions tous est un dbut de preuve,  mon avis), je crois qu'on peut parler du phnomne plutt que de notre vision. 

La physique quantique est un peu l'exception dans cette affaire, dans la mesure o elle intgre la mesure dans la thorie (via la rduction du paquet d'onde). Pour la relativit, l'observateur n'existe pas vraiment, on doit prciser le rfrentiel dans lequel on travaille, mais que ce soit celui de l'observateur, d'une machine, ou une construction de l'esprit, ne change rien  l'affaire.




> Dsol, mais c'est  lui de prouver qu'il existe. Depuis quand en science on doit prouver que quelque chose n'existe pas ? Faudrait voir  ne pas inverser les rles, ce n'est pas nous qui clamons une existence improbable.


Dieu n'a pas  se justifier, et les croyants ne demandent pas de justification (c'est pour cela qu'on parle de "foi"). C'est un peu bizarre, mais la charge de la preuve est inverse. Ce sont les agnostiques qui demandent  tre convaincus, pas les croyants. 




> Argh!! Arrtez de citer ce genre de chiffres, a me casse le moral. Pas cool quoi, on est vendredi, vous allez me plomber mon week-end (dj que je vais devoir bosser ce week-end..)! N'avez-vous aucun respect pour le repos du proltaire travailleur?
> Couvrez ce saint sein que je saurais voir.


Allons! Jsus t'aime, Rod...

Moi c'est une chose que je trouve adorable, en fait. Voici deux cents ans, au bas mots, que les couches "claires" de la population (en gros tous ceux qui ont fait des tudes qu'ils croient suprieures) nous rptent, avec un rien d'immodestie, que Dieu est mort, que la science, et la thorie psychanalytique, et la philosophie, et marx, et les sciences sociales, et... en ont eu raison, et qu'il serait temps que les bigots se remettent en cause, et ouvrent les yeux. 

Pourtant, toutes ces belles thories passent, leurs dfenseurs n'ouvrent les yeux que pour se prcipiter sur une autre, ne se remettent JAMAIS en cause, et les religions vont bien, merci.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Pourtant, toutes ces belles thories passent, leurs dfenseurs n'ouvrent les yeux que pour se prcipiter sur une autre, ne se remettent JAMAIS en cause, et les religions vont bien, merci.
> Francois


Breaking news, dieu n'est pas mort, il n'a jamais exist !

----------


## Invit

> Breaking news, dieu n'est pas mort, il n'a jamais exist !


C'est TA profession de foi, qui en vaut bien une autre. Mais je doute que tu arrives  convaincre quiconque avec (sauf ceux qui partagent tes opinions, bien entendu...)

Francois

----------


## Invit

> On est dans le mme ordre de grandeur (le double seulement, c'est bien le mme ordre, c'est pas 10 ou 100 fois)..


La diffrence c'est que chez nous, on se bute dans le milieu du grand banditisme (ou dans des accidents de chasse  la rigueur).
Des tueries massives o des innocents sont pris pour cibles, on a pas d en avoir depuis 2002  Nanterre.

Et je pense que la difficult qu'il y a  se procurer une arme en France y est pour beaucoup. Chez nous, ce sont les "professionnels" des armes qui les possdent (je mets les membres du grand banditisme dans la catgorie "professionnels"). Ce que je veux dire, c'est que leur arme c'est leur outil de travail, du quotidien. Donc s'ils achtent une arme au march noir, c'est pas pour aller faire un truc compltement dbile qui leur rapporte rien, genre massacrer 20 gamins dans une cole.

Aux USA, le premier fl venu peut en avoir une. Je ne dis mme pas qu'il peut en acheter une, il n'y en a pas besoin. Il y en a tellement en circulation, dans les foyers...
Donc rendre plus difficile l'accs aux armes aux USA c'est bien gentil, mais si tu ne fais rien pour toutes celles qu'il y a en circulation, a ne sera pas une grande avance.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est TA profession de foi, qui en vaut bien une autre. Mais je doute que tu arrives  convaincre quiconque avec (sauf ceux qui partagent tes opinions, bien entendu...)
> 
> Francois


Alors que vous, vous avez la puissance du nombre, qui fait foi, c'est le cas de le dire...

Est-ce que vous vous rendez compte de la dangerosit de l'argument qui consiste  dire que vous tes plus nombreux donc forcment vous avez raison (au del du ridicule sur le plan scientifique, j'ai bien compris que la rigueur n'tait pas votre soucis premier) ?

----------


## r0d

Ha tiens, on me dit dans l'oreillette que la thorie de la relativit est fausse.

Que la thorie soit fausse, ce ne serait pas tonnant, elle sera bien infirme un jour. Elle l'est d'ailleurs en partie par la physique quantique. Mais dans le cas cit par cet article, le problme est d'une toute autre nature.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Alors que vous, vous avez la puissance du nombre, qui fait foi, c'est le cas de le dire...
> 
> Est-ce que vous vous rendez compte de la dangerosit de l'argument qui consiste  dire que vous tes plus nombreux donc forcment vous avez raison (au del du ridicule sur le plan scientifique, j'ai bien compris que la rigueur n'tait pas votre soucis premier) ?


Oui enfin l on est plus dans une situation o l'on n'a ni preuve d'une quelconque existence d'une quelconque divinit, mais sans avoir non plus de preuve de sa non-existence. Donc la foire d'empoigne le dbat reste... comment dire... ouvert.

Bon perso j'y crois pas, et je m'en tamponne un peu  vrai dire.

----------


## GPPro

> Oui enfin l on est plus dans une situation o l'on n'a ni preuve d'une quelconque existence d'une quelconque divinit, mais sans avoir non plus de preuve de sa non-existence. Donc la foire d'empoigne le dbat reste... comment dire... ouvert.
> 
> Bon perso j'y crois pas, et je m'en tamponne un peu  vrai dire.


Moi aussi, mais voir des gens qui se disent scientifiques prtendre que si, il, pardon, IL existe parce qu' on n'a pas prouv le contraire, a me fait vomir mon petit dej'. Un cur c'est son job, et il avance  visage dcouvert. Les pseudos scientifiques qui invoquent la science quand a les arrange, mais plus quand a les drange, l a me fait ragir.

----------


## ManusDei

> En 1999 (_donc avant les vagues de Kalach qui ont dbarqu_), en France c'tait 2706 morts par armes  feu... 2706 / 66 millions = 4.1 pour 100000 habitants...
> 
> Aux USA 30 000 pour 360 millions c'est  dire 8.3 pour 100000 habitants...


Tu compares le nombre de morts, l o je m'intresse au nombre d'homicides.

Selon le rapport de l'INSERM (merci), sur les 2607 morts par arme  feu en 1999, 2026 sont des suicides, 154 attentats, 100 accidents, et 327 indtermins (doute entre accident ou suicide principalement).

Donc, entre 0,2 et 0,6 meurtres par arme  feu pour 100000 habitants, selon qu'on compte les indtermins ou pas.
Pour 2010 j'ai pas trouv de chiffre (ou 35 morts sur l'anne, mais sans source).

En 1999, aux USA
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Us...esbyweapon.svg
Sur le nombre d'homicides on est  2,8 meurtres par arme  feu pour 100000 habitants.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-20759139 <- 3,2 en 2010

Donc un nombre d'arme du mme ordre de grandeur, mais une utilisation trs diffrente.

----------


## souviron34

> On ne peut penser, concevoir, nommer, que ce qui prsente une forme de stabilit.


Donc on ne peut penser ni l'ocan ni le temps ni les temptes ni un choc de 2 atomes ou 2 neutrons ??





> Donc oui, la stabilit joue un rle particulier (en physique notamment, o l'ide mme qu'il existe des "lois", ou qu'on peut en tablir, suppose l'existence d'une stabilit, au moins locale, du monde).
> 
> La stabilit  long terme, c'est la mme chose dans le temps. Dans un univers "relativement stationnaire", il y a un biais en faveur des structures stables, au dtriment des phnomnes transitoires, ce qui fait qu'on observera essentiellement des systmes stables (ou en volution lente), parce qu'il est statistiquement plus improbable (et difficile) d'en observer des instables.


Les "lois" en physique sont une reprsentation qui permettent de tenter "d'expliquer ce qu'on voit"..

On tombe dans l'oeuf et la poule.. Bernard D'Espagnat, ancien Directeur de l'acclrateur d'Orsay, a commis il y a une trentaine d'annes un bouquin qui s'appelait "_ la recherche du rel_"..

Est-ce qu'on ne fait pas que "rdcouvrir" ce qui existe ? Parce que la "stabilit" est relative  notre chelle de temps..

Pour un phmre, une de nos journes est peu stable puisqu'elle reprsente toute sa vie, de la naissance  la mort...

Pour une toile, notre vie est peu stable pusiqu'elle ne reprsente qu'un pouime de seconde relative ...

Dans l'absolu, est-ce que notre Univers est stable ??? Puisque le temps "absolu" n'a pas de signfication, est-ce que a ne fait un milliardime de "seconde" que notre Univers est n, et qu'il est donc totalement instable par rapport au vosin ??






> Il est galement plus difficile de concevoir, ou de nommer, ce qui n'est pas stable.


Voir ma rponse  ta premire citation  :;): 





> Dans la mesure o l'on accepte que ce que nous voyons a une ralit (*et le fait que nous le voyions tous est un dbut de preuve,  mon avis*), je crois qu'on peut parler du phnomne plutt que de notre vision.


Non, ce n'est pas une preuve de la *ralit* du phnomne.. C'est juste une preuve de la constance de nos *sensations* et *expressions* en tant qu'espce humaine...






> Pourtant, toutes ces belles thories passent, leurs dfenseurs n'ouvrent les yeux que pour se prcipiter sur une autre, ne se remettent JAMAIS en cause, et les religions vont bien, merci.


Moi ce qui me fascine depuis que je suis sur ce forum, c'est la partialit et la fermeture d'esprit de l'enseignement tel qu'on peut le percevoir  travers les interventions diverses et varies..

Dans un monde qui se prtend ouvert, avec l'accs  l'information, et la Connaissance ds le plus jeune ge, il se dgage un obscurantisme quasiment aussi obtus que celui des pires heures des Eglises, o on balaie d'un revers de main tout ce qui n'est pas _Dans Le Sens Du Progrs_, o on ne rflchit plus - pourtant, la philosophie n'a jamais t l'apanage de la religion, et nous en avons d'excellents exemples en France - et o on atteint le degr zro de la rlfexion et de la discussion, avec les "croyants" d'un ct et les "mcrants" de l'autre, les mcrants tant bien entendu tous ceux qui ne pensent pas "dans le droit fil"...  et qu'on devrait pratiquement zigouiller tellement ils profrent d'insanits... 

On remet la guillotinne au got du jour ??

----------


## souviron34

> Alors que vous, vous avez la puissance du nombre, qui fait foi, c'est le cas de le dire...
> 
> Est-ce que vous vous rendez compte de la dangerosit de l'argument qui consiste  dire que vous tes plus nombreux donc forcment vous avez raison (au del du ridicule sur le plan scientifique, j'ai bien compris que la rigueur n'tait pas votre soucis premier) ?


Est-ce que tu te rends compte de l'absurdit de tes propos ????

Personne ne dit que les plus nombreux ont raison..

On dit que les moins nombreux n'ont pas forcment raison... ou en tou cas qu'ils ne peuvent arriver  convaincre les plus nombreux...

PARCE QUE IL N'Y A RIEN POUR CONVAINCRE...


Pour ce qui est du ridicule, heureusement qu'il ne tue pas, tu serais mort depuis longtemps si tu n'es mme pas capable de comprendre la diffrence...





> Moi aussi, mais voir des gens qui se disent scientifiques prtendre que si, il, pardon, *IL existe parce qu' on n'a pas prouv le contraire,* a me fait vomir mon petit dej'. Un cur c'est son job, et il avance  visage dcouvert. Les pseudos scientifiques qui invoquent la science quand a les arrange, mais plus quand a les drange, l a me fait ragir.


Voir plus haut... 

Tu dformes tellement tout que tu devrais aller postuler  la police poltique de Poutine...

Et si tu sais pas lire, ou comprendre, c'est pas de notre faute..

Personne ne dit "il existe parce qu'on n'a pas prouv le contraire".

On dit que beaucoup de gens le pensent, et qu'on n'a rien pour leur prouver le contraire..

Mais bin, t'es trop imbu de toi-mme pour pouvoir condescendre  une discussion que ne dforme pas, et sans insulte...

----------


## GPPro

> Ha tiens, on me dit dans l'oreillette que la thorie de la relativit est fausse.
> 
> Que la thorie soit fausse, ce ne serait pas tonnant, elle sera bien infirme un jour. Elle l'est d'ailleurs en partie par la physique quantique. Mais dans le cas cit par cet article, le problme est d'une toute autre nature.


Tout simplement norme. Cela tant dit, tant la priode trouble que nous traversons, conomiquement parlant, et tant donn que la sortie ne semble pas tu tout en vue, bien au contraire, je pense que les rationalistes comme moi vont vraiment morfler dans les dcennies (oui, les dcennies)  venir. Et ce que je lis sur ce forum ne me rassure pas spcialement.

----------


## GPPro

> Est-ce que tu te rends compte de l'absurdit de tes propos ????
> 
> Personne ne dit que les plus nombreux ont raison..
> 
> On dit que les moins nombreux n'ont pas forcment raison...


Alors il va falloir que tu expliques un peu mieux ce que tu entends par :




> 90% de la plante depuis plus de 100 000 Ans mesure son action tous les jours..
> 
> C'est toi qui mlange croyance et preuve..
> 
> 
> es 90% le mesure avec leur talon, qui n'est pas mtrique ..
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui peut te faire penser que notre talon est meilleur que le leur ???


Je ne crois pas en l'inexistence de dieu, je sais que dieu n'existe pas parce que jusqu' prsent PERSONNE ne m'a prouv qu'il existait. Le seul fondement thorique est un livre nomm la bible, dont la rigueur scientifique laisse  dsirer. Peut-tre que je me trompe, mais qu'on m'apporte la preuve, comme a je mourrais moins con.

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne crois pas en l'inexistence de dieu,* je sais que dieu n'existe pas* parce que jusqu' prsent PERSONNE ne m'a prouv qu'il existait. Le seul fondement thorique est un livre nomm la bible, dont la rigueur scientifique laisse  dsirer. Peut-tre que je me trompe, mais qu'on m'apporte la preuve, comme a je mourrais moins con.


p'tain, t'es born ou quoi ????

1) Contrairement  ce que tu as l'air de penser, il y a beaucoup d'autres religions en dehors des chrtiens .. Oui, la Bible est pour les chrtiens... Mais il n'y a pas qu'eux, mais t'es tellement obtus que tu te rends mme pas compte de ce que tu dis..

2) t'as bien de la chance de savoir que Dieu n'existe pas.. Mais puisque TOI, tu le sais, on attend - et la Terre entire l'attend  - ton explication irrfutable.... Vas-y , ton avenir est assur par la reconnaissance ternelle de l'ensemble des philosophes du Monde, qui attendent tous avec impatience ta dmonstration, abrutis qu'ils sont de ne rien avoir trouv en presque 25 sicles de rlfexion.... Ton avenir est assur dans la Recherche, avec un Prix Nobel  la cl..

----------


## r0d

> On remet la guillotinne au got du jour ??


Les bonnes ides viennent en priode de crise  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Alors il va falloir que tu expliques un peu mieux ce que tu entends par :


Le doute et la tolrance, mais visiblement a t'es tranger..

----------


## pmithrandir

GPPro
Dieu est la seule chose au monde dont on doit prouver l'inexistence pour convaincre les gens et non son existence.

Pour un esprit scientifique, c'est un renversement de la preuve, mais la loi du plus nombreux joue contre ce concept depuis trop longtemps.

----------


## GPPro

> p'tain, t'es born ou quoi ????
> 
> 1) Contrairement  ce que tu as l'air de penser, il y a beaucoup d'autres religions en dehors des chrtiens .. Oui, la Bible est pour les chrtiens... Mais il n'y a pas qu'eux, mais t'es tellement obtus que tu te rends mme pas compte de ce que tu dis..
> 
> 2) t'as bien de la chance de savoir que Dieu n'existe pas.. Mais puisque TOI, tu le sais, on attend - et la Terre entire l'attend  - ton explication irrfutable.... Vas-y , ton avenir est assur par la reconnaissance ternelle de l'ensemble des philosophes du Monde, qui attendent tous avec impatience ta dmonstration, abrutis qu'ils sont de ne rien avoir trouv en presque 25 sicles de rlfexion.... Ton avenir est assur dans la Recherche, avec un Prix Nobel  la cl..


Premier conseil, va prendre l'air et dtends toi, tu sembles en avoir besoin.

Deuximement, n'essaie pas d'inverser les rles. D'un cot il y a des gens qui affirment que A existe. De l'autre, il y a des gens qui affirment que A n'existe pas. Ceux qui affirment que A n'existe pas demandent  ce qu'on leur prouve que A existe. Les tenants du premier groupe en sont incapables. qui est draisonnable l dedans ?

Encore une fois, n'inversez pas les rles. Si l'existence et si vidente et si irrfutable, comment se fait-il qu'on soit incapable de me le prouver ?

Alors maintenant, au lieu de t'exciter, o sont tes preuves ?

----------


## GPPro

> GPPro
> Dieu est la seule chose au monde dont on doit prouver l'inexistence pour convaincre les gens et non son existence.
> 
> Pour un esprit scientifique, c'est un renversement de la preuve, mais la loi du plus nombreux joue contre ce concept depuis trop longtemps.


Je le sais bien, mais voir des gens qui se prtendent scientifiques jouer ce jeu l (ce n'est pas un dnigrement, c'est juste que je n'oublie que nous sommes sur le net et planqus derrire des pseudos) est quand mme attristant.

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce que vous vous rendez compte de la dangerosit de l'argument qui consiste  dire que vous tes plus nombreux donc forcment vous avez raison (au del du ridicule sur le plan scientifique, j'ai bien compris que la rigueur n'tait pas votre soucis premier) ?


L'argument selon lequel l'avis majoritaire l'emporte fait effectivement trs peur. On n'ose imaginer ce que a donnerait si on l'utilisait, par exemple, pour choisir ses dirigeants ou pour voter ses lois...

Ensuite, il ne s'agit pas de dire que les croyants ont raison, mais que balayer d'une phrase l'opinion de quelques milliards de personnes, c'est peut tre un peu rapide. 

Enfin, bien que la foi ne se place pas sur le plan scientifique (c'est ce que Souviron, pourtant athe mais c'est pas sa faute s'il y a eu des parents rouges, te rpte), tu peux considrer le "Dieu existe" des croyants un peu comme l'quivalent des axiomes des mathmaticiens. 

Est ce vraiment plus fantaisiste que l'axiome du choix, ou l'axiome de l'infini ("il existe un ensemble naturel") qui fonde pourtant toute l'arithmtique? En fait, la plupart des mathmaticiens l'admettent parce qu'une majorit de matheux l'admettent, exactement comme les croyants, en fait...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Premier conseil, va prendre l'air et dtends toi, tu sembles en avoir besoin.
> 
> Deuximement, n'essaie pas d'inverser les rles. D'un cot il y a des gens qui affirment que A existe. De l'autre, il y a des gens qui affirment que A n'existe pas. Ceux qui affirment que A n'existe pas demandent  ce qu'on leur prouve que A existe. Les tenants du premier groupe en sont incapables. qui est draisonnable l dedans ?
> 
> Encore une fois, n'inversez pas les rles. Si l'existence et si vidente et si irrfutable, comment se fait-il qu'on soit incapable de me le prouver ?
> 
> Alors maintenant, au lieu de t'exciter, o sont tes preuves ?


Tu n'as pa lu ce que disait Franois ???

La foi, a te dit quelque chose ?? 

Sans doute pas..

Ce qu'on te reproche c'est d'affirmer que tu dtiens la Vrit.. *Sauf que, pas plus que les autres, tu n'es capable de dmontrer ..* Tu as donc la foi dans le fait que Dieu n'existe pas...

C'est donc purement une question de croyances, les uns dans un Etre ou un Futur ou une Pierre ou ce que tu veux, les autres dans Ruien, le Hasard, ou ce que tu veux..

*Aucun des camps n'est capable de prouver quoi que ce soit*..

C'est pour a que c'est du domaine de la philosophie et non pas ailleurs...

L dans chacune de tes interventions tu te prsentes comme le pire des intgristes religieux de quelque religion que ce soit.. Toi c'est la religon du "y'a pas de religion".. Mais c'est kif-kif, pusique tu es incapable de dmontrer que les autres ont tort...

----------


## GPPro

> L'argument selon lequel l'avis majoritaire l'emporte fait effectivement trs peur. On n'ose imaginer ce que a donnerait si on l'utilisait, par exemple, pour choisir ses dirigeants ou pour voter ses lois...
> 
> Ensuite, il ne s'agit pas de dire que les croyants ont raison, mais que balayer d'une phrase l'opinion de quelques milliards de personnes, c'est peut tre un peu rapide. 
> 
> Enfin, bien que la foi ne se place pas sur le plan scientifique (c'est ce que Souviron, pourtant athe mais c'est pas sa faute s'il y a eu des parents rouges, te rpte), tu peux considrer le "Dieu existe" des croyants un peu comme l'quivalent des axiomes des mathmaticiens. 
> 
> Est ce vraiment plus fantaisiste que l'axiome du choix, ou l'axiome de l'infini ("il existe un ensemble naturel") qui fonde pourtant toute l'arithmtique? En fait, la plupart des mathmaticiens l'admettent parce qu'une majorit de matheux l'admettent, exactement comme les croyants, en fait...
> 
> Francois


La petite diffrence entre les matheux et les croyants, c'est qu'une de ces deux catgories ne cherche pas  imposer ses "croyances" au reste du monde. Ou alors y'avait un lobby matheux contre le mariage gay que j'ai loup ???

----------


## GPPro

> Tu n'as pa lu ce que disait Franois ???
> 
> La foi, a te dit quelque chose ?? 
> 
> Sans doute pas..
> 
> Ce qu'on te reproche c'est d'affirmer que tu dtiens la Vrit.. *Sauf que, pas plus que les autres, tu n'es capable de dmontrer ..* Tu as donc la foi dans le fait que Dieu n'existe pas...
> 
> C'est donc purement une question de croyances, les uns dans un Etre ou un Futur ou une Pierre ou ce que tu veux, les autres dans Ruien, le Hasard, ou ce que tu veux..
> ...


Soit tu le fais exprs soit tu es bouch.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ha tiens, on me dit dans l'oreillette que la thorie de la relativit est fausse.


a, a fout les j'tons quand mme ! 
Le pire, c'est que a ne me surprend mme pas !  ::aie:: 




> Moi aussi, mais voir des gens qui se disent scientifiques prtendre que si, il, pardon, IL existe parce qu' on n'a pas prouv le contraire, a me fait vomir mon petit dej'. Un cur c'est son job, et il avance  visage dcouvert. Les pseudos scientifiques qui invoquent la science quand a les arrange, mais plus quand a les drange, l a me fait ragir.


C'est justement parce qu'ils sont scientifiques qu'ils doutent. Et il est absolument ncessaire de douter, autant de l'existence de Dieu que de son inexistence. 

D'ailleurs, c'est Dieu qui a mis le doute chez l'homme...

----------


## GPPro

> C'est justement parce qu'ils sont scientifiques qu'ils doutent. Et il est absolument ncessaire de douter, autant de l'existence de Dieu que de son inexistence.


Pas d'accord, et laisser entendre a c'est dj une petite victoire pour ceux qui veulent absolument imposer leurs croyances. Pour paraphraser, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de l'hypothse de l'existence de dieu pour justifier quoi que ce soit, et  ma connaissance c'est le cas pour tous les scientifiques (mais je suis sr que Souviron a une collection de liens pour prouver le contraire).

----------


## souviron34

> La diffrence c'est que chez nous, on se bute dans le milieu du grand banditisme (ou dans des accidents de chasse  la rigueur).
> Des tueries massives o des innocents sont pris pour cibles, on a pas d en avoir depuis 2002  Nanterre.
> 
> Et je pense que la difficult qu'il y a  se procurer une arme en France y est pour beaucoup.





> Donc un nombre d'arme du mme ordre de grandeur, mais une utilisation trs diffrente.


Rat  ::aie:: 

Triple meurtre d'Istres : le tireur avait achet sa kalachnikov sur internet 

Allemagne : un homme tue un lu puis se suicide 

 ::mrgreen:: 

PS: j'ajouterais que Mohammed Merah, c'est bein des innocents qu'il a flingus, non ??

----------


## souviron34

> je n'ai jamais eu besoin de l'hypothse de l'existence de dieu pour justifier quoi que ce soit,


Moi non plus, mais d'autres si..

Est-ce que a les rend plus abrutis que moi ou toi ? non.. Diffrents simplement..

Je n'ai jamais eu besoin de baiser un mec pour tre ami avec des homos..   a fait de moi un homo ??? ou un homo-phile ou phobe ???





> et  ma connaissance c'est le cas pour tous les scientifiques (mais je suis sr que Souviron a une collection de liens pour prouver le contraire).


Encore une fois, a dpend de ce dont on parle.. Pour les dmonstrations, non.. 

Pour la consquence des dmonstrations, tu ferais bien d'couter les liens que j'ai dj mis... Les cosmologistes -  moins que tu ne les considrent pas comme des scientifiques - et les astrophysiciens en gnral, de mme qu'un certain nombre de bilogistes et de phsyciens des particules, discutent souvent de philo, et souvent avec des reprsentants des religions...

Mais a a dpasse l'esprit obtus de Monsieur Je-Peux-Prouver-Que-Dieu-N-Existe-Pas..

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas d'accord, et laisser entendre a c'est dj une petite victoire pour ceux qui veulent absolument imposer leurs croyances. Pour paraphraser, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de l'hypothse de l'existence de dieu pour justifier quoi que ce soit, et  ma connaissance c'est le cas pour tous les scientifiques (mais je suis sr que Souviron a une collection de liens pour prouver le contraire).


Mais qui parle de victoire ou de dfaite ? On n'est pas aux jeux olympiques, l. 

Personnellement, je suis absolument oppos  la religion, sous toutes ces formes. Mais pas dans la croyance en Dieu ou une autre entit. La religion est une rcupration des croyances par quelques uns pour gouverner, tirer profits, manipuler, etc... le plus grand nombre possible. En cela, les religions (tout comme les sectes) sont mprisables. Aujourd'hui, un certain nombre de religions (comme le catholicisme) se font une nouvelle virginit en prnant la charit, en mettant en avant une moralit, parfois mme en reniant une partie de leurs fondements, tout cela pour ne pas disparatre, et continuer  garder les rnes du pouvoir. Il ne faut surtout pas confondre les croyances des peuples et celles des hauts religieux. Les premires sont sincres, les secondes sont intresses.

----------


## ManusDei

> Triple meurtre d'Istres : le tireur avait achet sa kalachnikov sur internet 
> 
> Allemagne : un homme tue un lu puis se suicide


C'est de beaux exemples, mais a fait toujours 10fois moins d'homicides par arme  feu en France pour 100000 habitants qu'aux USA.

----------


## Invit

> Donc on ne peut penser ni l'ocan ni le temps ni les temptes ni un choc de 2 atomes ou 2 neutrons ??


On peut penser tout cela, dj on arrive  le nommer, parce que ca prsente tout un tas de stabilits. Le bord de mer reste, d'un jour  l'autre  sa place, et la mer conserve un aspect, une odeur, un gout, similaire. Il y a des mares, qui justement sont rgulires. Bref, on peut penser l'ocan, parce que mme s'il n'est jamais tout  fait pareil, on peut le reconnaitre. 

C'est comme quand tu reconnais ta boulangre le matin. Elle n'est pas habille comme hier, elle a peut tre des cernes sous les yeux, voire elle est tombe ce matin dans son escalier, et elle est "mconnaissable", mais pourtant tu la reconnais  tout un tas de 'stabilits', que tu rsumes habituellement par le concept "ta boulangre".

Stable, ne veut pas dire immobile, si tu prfres.




> Les "lois" en physique sont une reprsentation qui permettent de tenter "d'expliquer ce qu'on voit"..


Oui et non. Les choses "vraiment videntes" n'ont pas besoin d'tre expliques par des lois, on leur donne juste un nom. Les lois interviennent pour expliquer des choses moins videntes (la position des toiles, par exemple), ou, justement pour expliquer le "pourquoi" des choses. Tu n'as pas besoin d'une "loi" pour expliquer le ciel, le ciel, c'est juste le ciel. Tu feras en revanche appel  la thorie pour expliquer pourquoi il est bleu (et encore, la plupart des gens se limitent  la dfinition).




> Est-ce qu'on ne fait pas que "rdcouvrir" ce qui existe ? Parce que la "stabilit" est relative  notre chelle de temps..


C'est tout  fait exact, et c'est probablement la limite de tout mon raisonnement. Il y a dans le "monde rel" des facteurs d'chelle qui influent sur les lois physiques. Le monde de l'chelle quantique est profondment diffrent de celui que nous connaissons, qui diffre pas mal du monde relativiste. 




> Moi ce qui me fascine depuis que je suis sur ce forum, c'est la partialit et la fermeture d'esprit de l'enseignement tel qu'on peut le percevoir  travers les interventions diverses et varies..


Personnellement, je trouve cela plutt mignon. Ce qui me fait toujours rire, ce sont les certitudes scientifiques, les "faits" qu'on dfend  grand coup de wikipdia, en employant plein de mots compliqus. Ce qui me plait bien, aussi, c'est  quel point, quand on parle de religion, des gens qui habituellement prchent tolrance, respect et ouverture, perdent tout cela (enfin, quand je dis religion, je devrais dire chrtienne, avec les autres, c'est diffrent). 

Mais bon, je comprends ton point de vue.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Mais a a dpasse l'esprit obtus de Monsieur Je-Peux-Prouver-Que-Dieu-N-Existe-Pas..


Ce sera mon dernier post sur la question parce que de toute faon elle ne conduit nul-part.

Est-ce que pour une fois au moins tu pourrais ne pas me faire dire ce que tu aurais aim que je dise ? J'ai dit que je pouvais prouver que dieu n'existait pas ? Si oui je veux bien que tu cites le passage, que je vois o je me suis plant.

----------


## r0d

> Rat 
> 
> Triple meurtre d'Istres : le tireur avait achet sa kalachnikov sur internet 
> 
> Allemagne : un homme tue un lu puis se suicide 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: j'ajouterais que Mohammed Merah, c'est bein des innocents qu'il a flingus, non ??


Tu as tout de mme une fcheuse tendance  la synecdoque (particularisante).
Amis rhteurs et amateurs de logique, je vous invite  rviser vos bases en mrologie.

----------


## GPPro

> Tu as tout de mme une fcheuse tendance  la synecdoque (particularisante).
> Amis rhteurs et amateurs de logique, je vous invite  rviser vos bases en mrologie.


O, tu prends trois liens et tu en fais une loi gnrale et irrfutable, mthode Souviron depuis... Trop longtemps pour moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

> Mais qui parle de victoire ou de dfaite ? On n'est pas aux jeux olympiques, l. 
> 
> Personnellement, je suis absolument oppos  la religion, sous toutes ces formes. Mais pas dans la croyance en Dieu ou une autre entit. La religion est une rcupration des croyances par quelques uns pour gouverner, tirer profits, manipuler, etc... le plus grand nombre possible. En cela, les religions (tout comme les sectes) sont mprisables. Aujourd'hui, un certain nombre de religions (comme le catholicisme) se font une nouvelle virginit en prnant la charit, en mettant en avant une moralit, parfois mme en reniant une partie de leurs fondements, tout cela pour ne pas disparatre, et continuer  garder les rnes du pouvoir. Il ne faut surtout pas confondre les croyances des peuples et celles des hauts religieux. Les premires sont sincres, les secondes sont intresses.


C'est l notre diffrence. Je ne suis pas vraiment contre les religions (tant qu'ils font a entre eux, a me va) dans leur globalit, mais contre la croyance en une "force", une "entit" ou je ne sais pas quoi, attitude dont les religions sont les reprsentants les plus visibles.

----------


## micka132

> Est-ce que pour une fois au moins tu pourrais ne pas me faire dire ce que tu aurais aim que je dise ? J'ai dit que je pouvais prouver que dieu n'existait pas ? Si oui je veux bien que tu cites le passage, que je vois o je me suis plant.


Pour le coup il  fait le mme coup que toi, c'est  dire dformer tes propos ::lol:: .



> Envoy par Jon Shannow
> 
> C'est justement parce qu'ils sont scientifiques qu'ils doutent. Et il est absolument ncessaire de douter, autant de l'existence de Dieu que de son inexistence.
> 
> 
> Pas d'accord, et laisser entendre a c'est dj une petite victoire pour ceux qui veulent absolument imposer leurs croyances.


C'est l ton problme. Tu es absolument sur qu'il n'existe pas. La remarque de Souviron c'est de te faire remarquer qu'il n'y a pas de fait scientifique permettant de montrer qu'il n'existe pas. Tu n'as donc, scientifiquement parlant pas plus raison qu'un croyant. De ce fait avoir un doute n'est pas une petite victoire  ces foutus croyant, mais simplement de la "rationalit" comme tu prtends avoir.

----------


## r0d

> Stable, ne veut pas dire immobile, si tu prfres.


Je propose un mot qui me parait plus prcis (si j'ai bien compris l'ide dont il est question): continuit. La continuit, dans son acceptation mathmatique et informatique, est ce qui pose le constat que si  un instant t un objet est  un endroit donn, il y a de fortes chances pour qu' l'instant t+1 il y soit encore, ou pas loin. Cette notion est utilise, par exemple, dans les heuristiques de compression mpeg2.




> Oui et non. Les choses "vraiment videntes" n'ont pas besoin d'tre expliques par des lois, on leur donne juste un nom. Les lois interviennent pour expliquer des choses moins videntes (la position des toiles, par exemple), ou, justement pour expliquer le "pourquoi" des choses. Tu n'as pas besoin d'une "loi" pour expliquer le ciel, le ciel, c'est juste le ciel. Tu feras en revanche appel  la thorie pour expliquer pourquoi il est bleu (et encore, la plupart des gens se limitent  la dfinition).


Je ne suis plus l  ::koi:: 
Le ciel s'explique par tout un tas de lois, de la force gravitationnelle en passant par la photosynthse.




> Personnellement, je trouve cela plutt mignon. Ce qui me fait toujours rire, ce sont les certitudes scientifiques, les "faits" qu'on dfend  grand coup de wikipdia, en employant plein de mots compliqus. Ce qui me plait bien, aussi, c'est  quel point, quand on parle de religion, des gens qui habituellement prchent tolrance, respect et ouverture, perdent tout cela (enfin, quand je dis religion, je devrais dire chrtienne, avec les autres, c'est diffrent).


Mais enfin, o avez vu que nous ne tolrons ni respections la religion? Et je veux bien, par la mme occasion, que tu me montres o notre jugement diffre entre la religion chrtienne et les autres. Nous la critiquons, bien sr, mais je n'ai pas vu de preuve d'intolrance.

Tu vois, moi je respecte totalement les religions. D'ailleurs, elles prnent en grande partie des valeurs que je dfend. L o je met une barrire, c'est lorsqu'on utilise la religion pour me dire comment je dois vivre. Nous autres, scientifiques, remettons perptuellement en cause les quelques connaissances que nous sommes parvenu  assimiler. C'est un difficile travail de recherche de la vrit (ok, on pourrait dbattre des heures sur l'utilisation que je fais ici du mot "vrit", et ce serait intressant, mais vous voyez ce que je veux dire), long, constant et fastidieux. Ce n'est pas facile de se remettre en question constamment, de se rendre compte que ce qu'on a appris  l'cole est faux et de devoir reprendre les raisonnements, etc. Alors quand quelqu'un me dit que tout a c'est des conneries pour la simple et bonne raison que "c'est crit", non, je n'accepte pas. Et pis, lorsque ce quelqu'un utilise ce "c'est crit" pour me dicter mon comportement, alors l a ne passe plus.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec quelqu'un, est-ce tre intolrant que de dire que je ne suis pas d'accord et d'expliquer pourquoi? Nous n'avons jamais prn l'interdiction des religions ou quoi que ce soit de cet acabit. Nous refusons de nous voir dicter notre mode de vie par des gens avec qui nous sommes pas d'accord, o est le mal?

Un scientifique ne prtend pas dtenir la vrit. Il propose des rsultats, fruits d'exprimentations et de calculs. Ce rsultat est ensuite soumis  divers tests. Ce rsultat peut tre admis ou non par la communaut. C'est un rsultat, dont l'auteur est parfaitement conscient qu'il sera un jour infirm, ce n'est pas une vrit. Donc non, ce n'est pas la mme chose. Les axiomes qui forment les fondations des sciences (par exemple, e+1=1 dans le groupe (N,+) , o e est l'lment neutre) se sont des axiomes, purement artificiels et arbitraires, et sont prsents comme tels. On s'est rendu compte, avec le temps, que ces axiomes taient utiles pour la construction de thories, et de beaux et utiles rsultats furent obtenus grce  eux, mais jamais ils ne sont prsents comme "tomb du ciel" ou "naturels" ou je ne sais quoi. Ils sont purement artificiel et si un jour il faut en changer, on en changera. D'ailleurs a arrive (voir l'histoire du zro par exemple).

Juste pour finir, je prcise que je ne suis mme pas athe, je me considre comme agnostique, car j'estime que l'hypothse de Dieu est indcidable. Si un jour on m'apporte une preuve tangible, alors ok, je serai bien forc d'y croire. Et je ne crois pas non plus aux photons et aux quartz, je suis mme incapable de me faire une reprsentation de ces choses-l, mais par contre j'ai remarqu que ceux qui y croient sont parvenus  faire des choses concrtes avec, c'est tout. En revanche, j'attends toujours qu'on me transforme mon eau en vin.  ::P:

----------


## GPPro

> Je propose un mot qui me parait plus prcis (si j'ai bien compris l'ide dont il est question): continuit. La continuit, dans son acceptation mathmatique et informatique, est ce qui pose le constat que si  un instant t un objet est  un endroit donn, il y a de fortes chances pour qu' l'instant t+1 il y soit encore, ou pas loin. Cette notion est utilise, par exemple, dans les heuristiques de compression mpeg2.
> 
> Je ne suis plus l 
> Le ciel s'explique par tout un tas de lois, de la force gravitationnelle en passant par la photosynthse.
> 
> Mais enfin, o avez vu que nous ne tolrons ni respections la religion? Et je veux bien, par la mme occasion, que tu me montres o notre jugement diffre entre la religion chrtienne et les autres. Nous la critiquons, bien sr, mais je n'ai pas vu de preuve d'intolrance.
> 
> Tu vois, moi je respecte totalement les religions. D'ailleurs, elles prnent en grande partie des valeurs que je dfend. L o je met une barrire, c'est lorsqu'on utilise la religion pour me dire comment je dois vivre. Nous autres, scientifiques, remettons perptuellement en cause les quelques connaissances que nous sommes parvenu  assimiler. C'est un difficile travail de recherche de la vrit (ok, on pourrait dbattre des heures sur l'utilisation que je fais ici du mot "vrit", et ce serait intressant, mais vous voyez ce que je veux dire), long, constant et fastidieux. Ce n'est pas facile de se remettre en question constamment, de se rendre compte que ce qu'on a appris  l'cole est faux et de devoir reprendre les raisonnements, etc. Alors quand quelqu'un me dit que tout a c'est des conneries pour la simple et bonne raison que "c'est crit", non, je n'accepte pas. Et pis, lorsque ce quelqu'un utilise ce "c'est crit" pour me dicter mon comportement, alors l a ne passe plus.
> 
> ...


 ::hola::

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est l ton problme. Tu es absolument sur qu'il n'existe pas. La remarque de Souviron c'est de te faire remarquer qu'il n'y a pas de fait scientifique permettant de montrer qu'il n'existe pas. Tu n'as donc, scientifiquement parlant pas plus raison qu'un croyant. De ce fait avoir un doute n'est pas une petite victoire  ces foutus croyant, mais simplement de la "rationalit" comme tu prtends avoir.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rfutabilit

----------


## zaventem

> Et je ne crois pas non plus aux photons et aux quartz, je suis mme incapable de me faire une reprsentation de ces choses-l


Je vais t'aider : Quartz  ::pastaper::

----------


## r0d

::oops::

----------


## souviron34

> C'est de beaux exemples, mais a fait toujours 10fois moins d'homicides par arme  feu en France pour 100000 habitants qu'aux USA.





> Tu as tout de mme une fcheuse tendance  la synecdoque (particularisante).
> Amis rhteurs et amateurs de logique, je vous invite  rviser vos bases en mrologie.





> O, tu prends trois liens et tu en fais une loi gnrale et irrfutable, mthode Souviron depuis... Trop longtemps pour moi


Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire  :;): 

Je ne faisais que rpondre  quelques affirmations parpilles, comme celles-ci :




> La diffrence c'est que chez nous, on se bute dans le milieu du grand banditisme 
> ..
> Et je pense que la difficult qu'il y a  se procurer une arme en France y est pour beaucoup.


La rponse est simplement "non on ne se bute pas QUE dans le milieu du Grand Banditisme", et "on peut facilemement se procurer une arme en France"..

 ::P: 

Au risque de vous dplaire, a s'apparente  ce que tu expliques, _r0d_, pour une dmarche scientifique..  ::P: 

Si on construit une thorie ou une exprience, mais que UN SEUL fait ne rentre pas dans le cadre, cela annihile la thorie...

C'est bien  a que servent les tests et le peer-review et la publication..

L _Gastiflex_ sort quelques affirmations, je trouve un contre-exemple, qui infirme donc la thorie.. Sans plus..






> Est-ce que pour une fois au moins tu pourrais ne pas me faire dire ce que tu aurais aim que je dise ? J'ai dit que je pouvais prouver que dieu n'existait pas ? Si oui je veux bien que tu cites le passage, que je vois o je me suis plant.


Pas de problmes  ::): 




> Breaking news, dieu n'est pas mort, *il n'a jamais exist* !





> Je ne crois pas en l'inexistence de dieu, *je sais que dieu n'existe pas* parce que jusqu' prsent PERSONNE ne m'a prouv qu'il existait.


Je ne vois pas l'ombre d'un doute. Si tu nas pas de doutes, c'est que tu es certain.

Vu que tu reproches aux croyants de ne pas pouvoir poruver leurs certitudes, soit tu peux prouver la tienne, soit tu es comme eux, avec juste une certitude diffrente;; 







> Mais enfin, o avez vu que nous ne tolrons ni respections la religion? Et je veux bien, par la mme occasion, que tu me montres o notre jugement diffre entre la religion chrtienne et les autres. Nous la critiquons, bien sr, mais je n'ai pas vu de preuve d'intolrance.


Primo, en gnral toi tu n'es pas concern, tu es modr dans tes propos.. Certains ici "bouffent du cur" et il suffit que l'on mentionne quoi que ce soit ayant  voir de prs ou de loin  la religion pour tre abreuvs de qualificatifs assimilant les metteurs de tels mots  des Moines Inquisiteurs prts  mettre la Terre  feu et  sang pour faire passer une Vrit Religieuse dont ces metteurs n'ont que faire...


Maintenant, en ce qui conerne le deuxime point, je ne lis pratiquement depuis 2 ou 3 ans dans les discussions - et celle-ci tout particulirement, avec le mariage gay - sur ce forum que des critiques envers des "cathos fachos", tout en ngligeant soigneusement le fait que les Musulamans de FRance de mme qque les Juifs n'taient pas d'accord non plus...

J'avoue avoir beaucoup de mal avec une telle sgrgation. Soit c'est tous, soit c'est auxcun...

MAis quand a arrange certains - les lois d'immigration par exemple, ou se volter contre le rfrendum en Suisse sur les minarets - il faut protger les musulmans et ne pas assimiler islam et islamisme, mais quand ils s'agit du catholicisme non seulement on peut, et mme on doit, leur taper dessus, mais galement on assimile systmatiquement catholicisime et intgrisme..

Je n'apprcie que peu ce 2 poids/2 mesures, qui ne permet ni de vivre en socit, ni de parler correctement de grands problmes, simplement comme on le ferait autour d'un verre, comme je suis certain que vous n'apprcieriez pas si tous les croyants vous traitaient de Soldats de la Rvolution Cutlurelle, d'envoys de Pol-Pot, ou si tous les croyants de France par exemple n'arrtaient pas de vous fustiger, vous moquer, et vous mpriser pour ne pas croire...

Alors je ne parle pas forcment pour toi, mais a devient pnible, et c'est contre-productif...

----------


## micka132

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rfutabilit


Que faut il en conclure? Que puisque l'on ne peut pas dmontrer scientifiquement qu'il n'y a pas de divinit, et donc dire que dieu existe n'est pas rfutable, ce n'est donc pas une hypothese scientifique?
Ben personne ne l'a prtendu.  :8O:

----------


## souviron34

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rfutabilit


tout  fait d'accord avec Mcka..

Quel est le rapport ???

----------


## souviron34

Sur le sujet de Dieu et la Science, cela - peut-tre - pourra faire rflechir certains...

http://www.librairie-ecosphere.com/A...hysiciens.aspx

http://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/re...ecle-la-109503

http://www.unpoissondansle.net/decouv/trait01.htm

Et avec les sites de Brahic, Luminet, Lachre-Rey, ou Hubert Revves dj vous devriez avoir matire  rflexion..

En sens conraire, Hawking prtend qu'il n'a pas besoin de Dieu..


Je ne prtend pas faire une biblo exhastive, simplement indiquer des pointeurs pour montrer que on peut - et c'est mme frquent - tre scientifique et croyant, et qu'on peut discuter de consquences sans tirer de conclusions...

Maintenant libre  vous de penser ce que vous voulez, mais de grce arrtez de prtendre que la Science implique que Dieu n'existe pas.. ou que forcment tous les croyants sont dans l'erreur..

Les athes, nous nous passons de cette notion. Les croyants non. Point final..

----------


## Invit

> Je propose un mot qui me parait plus prcis (si j'ai bien compris l'ide dont il est question): continuit.


En fait, le mot que je cherchais tait "invariant" (au lieu d'immobile). Ceci dit, la stabilit et la continuit sont deux choses diffrentes. La continuit, c'est l'ide que le changement se fait graduellement, ca peut aller vite, ou lentement, mais c'est graduel. La stabilit, c'est l'ide que le systme rsiste aux perturbations. 

L'ide gnrale, c'est qu'une assiette en quilibre au sommet d'un mat tombera au moindre coup de vent, alors que la mme assiette pose sur le sol, sera peut tre un peu dplace par le vent, mais n'ira pas loin. L'assiette par terre est stable, l'assiette en quilibre ne l'est pas. 

Cette ide de stabilit est trs gnrale, et peut s'appliquer  des objets, mais aussi  des systmes voire  des "lois" (des quations de mouvement, si tu veux). En gros, tu peux avoir un systme d'quations (des lois physiques) qui rsistent bien ou mal aux perturbations. Un exemple typique en informatique, ce sont les erreurs d'arrondis qui se propagent. Tu as des algorithmes stables, qui font qu'une donne perturbe donne un rsultat voisin du rsultat non perturb, et des instables qui t'envoient dans les choux au moindre coup de vent.

Ce que je disais, c'est que sur le long terme (quelle que soit l'chelle de temps), le stable dure, et l'instable disparait. Si tu ranges la moiti de tes assiettes sur des mats, et l'autre moiti sur le sol, et que tu reviens la semaine suivante, il y aura plus d'assiettes sur le sol que sur les mats...

En prfrant le stable  l'instable, l'univers effectue une forme d'optimisation. Et cela se traduit pas des "formes particulires", qu'on pourrait vouloir attribuer  un dessein intelligent, mais qui ne sont que de la bte physique.




> Le ciel s'explique par tout un tas de lois, de la force gravitationnelle en passant par la photosynthse.


Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que quelque chose d'vident et de parfaitement dterministe n'a pas besoin d'tre thoris. On lui donne juste un nom, et on dit que c'est comme a. Un caillou, c'est juste un caillou, tu n'as pas besoin d'une "thorie du caillou", pour le reconnaitre ou l'utiliser. 

De mme, tu n'as pas besoin d'une thorie pour savoir que le soleil se lvera demain matin, et dans quelle direction. Tu le constates c'est tout.

En tant que mthode de description du monde, la science devient ncessaire quand les choses ne sont pas si dterministes que cela: par exemple, tu peux facilement reconnaitre les constellations dans le ciel, mais tu vas constater qu'elles bougent, et comprendre comment demandra sans doute un peu de science. Pour les plantes, il te faudra de la thorie (c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on les a appeles "plantes",  la base). 

Ensuite, la science sert justement  rpondre au pourquoi. Elle ne te dira pas "qu'est ce que le ciel?" ou "qu'est ce qu'un caillou", mais elle pourra t'expliquer pourquoi le ciel est bleu, et rouge quand le soleil se couche, et pourquoi certains caillous sont plus solides que d'autres.

Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que la science n'est pas un moyen de description du rel, le moyen de description du rel c'est le langage. Ce n'est pas non plus un moyen de "modlisation", la modlisation tout le monde s'en fout pour des phnomnes dterministes. 




> L o je met une barrire, c'est lorsqu'on utilise la religion pour me dire comment je dois vivre.


C'est bien le problme... le rle de la religion, c'est justement de fournir ce type de rponse. En gros, une religion comme explication du monde, qu'on utiliserait en priv, qui ne demanderait rien, c'est peut tre dcoratif, voire folklorique, mais ca ne sert  rien, et ce n'est pas une religion. 




> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec quelqu'un, est-ce tre intolrant que de dire que je ne suis pas d'accord et d'expliquer pourquoi?


Bien sur que non. Mais doit disqualifier pour autant l'ide qu'on puisse ne pas tre d'accord avec toi *pour des raisons religieuses* ? Ce qui m'agace un peu, dans tout cela, c'est l'ide qu'on entend parfois qu'une raison d'origine religieuse est forcment bte, nave, ou irrflchie, en tous cas moins respectable qu'une raison "personnelle" (ou prsente comme telle).




> Nous n'avons jamais prn l'interdiction des religions ou quoi que ce soit de cet acabit. Nous refusons de nous voir dicter notre mode de vie par des gens avec qui nous sommes pas d'accord, o est le mal?


Il n'y a pas de mal tant que tu te soumets au jugement de la majorit. Le problme commence  se poser quand tu commences  avoir une majorit de contre (par exemple sur les aspects d'adoption ou de PMA), et une minorit qui considre qu'elle a le droit de passer outre, au nom d'un principe de lacit qui l'autoriserait, parce qu'elle est athe (ou au nom d'un progrs qu'elle dfinit elle mme),  avoir plus de droits que ceux qui se rclament d'une religion. 

C'est  mon avis ce qui est un peu agaant dans l'attitude d'une partie de notre gauche laique. 

Mais bon, je ne les imagine pas se rformer. Et l'ide que leur politiquement correct et les grands principes sont une forme de dogme, avec ses saints et ses martyrs (les catgories protges qu'on a perscutes, et les hros de la lutte pour les droits), ses ftes carillonnes (la journe mondiale des ..., la commmoration de chaipaquoi), ses pchers mortels et ses dlits de blasphme (toutes les lois mmorielles, ou celles sur les -phobies diverses), et bien videmment son clerg (militants, associations, lus), n'est pas prs de se faire jour.

Francois

----------


## GrandFather

> Quel est le rapport ???


Franchement, pour quelqu'un avec une formation scientifique universitaire (si j'ai bien compris), je suis assez sidr de constater que tu ignores un des principes fondamentaux de l'pistmologie moderne... A croire que tu n'as jamais lu Popper, alors que toute la recherche scientifique (la srieuse du moins) s'en rclame depuis environ trente ans.

Pour simplifier, il y a un moyen assez simple de qualifier de scientifique une thorie, quelle qu'elle soit : elle doit tre *rfutable*. Si elle n'est pas rfutable, elle n'est pas scientifique. A ce titre, le champ de la religion, avec ses dogmes irrfutables, ne fait pas partie du champ scientifique.

Donc, mener comme vous le faites depuis quelques pages une discussion sur la science et la religion, en employant une terminologie et en manipulant des concepts scientifiques de preuve, de dmonstration, est inepte et ne mnera  rien. Sinon  s'engueuler.

----------


## r0d

> C'est bien le problme... le rle de la religion, c'est justement de fournir ce type de rponse. En gros, une religion comme explication du monde, qu'on utiliserait en priv, qui ne demanderait rien, c'est peut tre dcoratif, voire folklorique, mais ca ne sert  rien, et ce n'est pas une religion.


Oui, finalement la science et la religion ont peu de chose en commun. Et c'est cette petite partie commune qui pose problme. D'o la notion de lacit.
Mais alors, si on considre la notion de lacit de cette faon, alors aucun pays n'est lac finalement.

edit: et j'irai mme plus loin: la lacit n'est qu'une chimre. A partir du moment o la religion est sens rgir la vie des gens, alors elle est partout, et il est impossible de la mettre  l'cart de quoi que ce soit, y compris de la politique.

----------


## Invit

> A croire que tu n'as jamais lu Popper, alors que toute la recherche scientifique (la srieuse du moins) s'en rclame depuis environ trente ans.


90% des gens qui citent Popper ne l'ont pas lu. Ils ont lu l'article Wikipdia ou un truc du genre...




> Pour simplifier, il y a un moyen assez simple de qualifier de scientifique une thorie, quelle qu'elle soit : elle doit tre *rfutable*. Si elle n'est pas rfutable, elle n'est pas scientifique.


Le marxisme, la psychanalyse, les sciences conomiques, tout le "mou" en fait, sont elles rfutables? Ca ne me parait pas vident du tout. Mme sur la physique quantique et la cosmologie, je pense qu'on pourrait discuter, et j'ai comme un doute sur la notion de rfutabilit en statistique. 




> A ce titre, le champ de la religion, avec ses dogmes irrfutables, ne fait pas partie du champ scientifique.


Personne n'a prtendu le contraire. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Oui, finalement la science et la religion ont peu de chose en commun.


Il me semble me souvenir que Nietszche explique quelque part (dans la gnalogie de la morale, je crois) que la science ne peut remplacer la religion, mais que l'art serait une alternative possible. 

C'est pourtant ce qu'on essaye plus ou moins de faire: condamner la religion au nom de la science, et proposer une sorte de religion sans dieu, qu'on habille du mot lac. 




> et j'irai mme plus loin: la lacit n'est qu'une chimre. A partir du moment o la religion est sens rgir la vie des gens, alors elle est partout, et il est impossible de la mettre  l'cart de quoi que ce soit, y compris de la politique.


Exactement. La lacit ne peut vouloir dire qu'une chose : l'tat reconnait TOUTES les religions, et n'en privilgie aucune. 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Franchement, pour quelqu'un avec une formation scientifique universitaire (si j'ai bien compris), je suis assez sidr de constater que tu ignores un des principes fondamentaux de l'pistmologie moderne... A croire que tu n'as jamais lu Popper, alors que toute la recherche scientifique (la srieuse du moins) s'en rclame depuis environ trente ans.
> 
> Pour simplifier, il y a un moyen assez simple de qualifier de scientifique une thorie, quelle qu'elle soit : elle doit tre *rfutable*. Si elle n'est pas rfutable, elle n'est pas scientifique. A ce titre, le champ de la religion, avec ses dogmes irrfutables, ne fait pas partie du champ scientifique.
> 
> Donc, mener comme vous le faites depuis quelques pages une discussion sur la science et la religion, en employant une terminologie et en manipulant des concepts scientifiques de preuve, de dmonstration, est inepte et ne mnera  rien. Sinon  s'engueuler.


Primo, je n'ai jamais lu Popper..

Et secondo,  ben oui, et c'est ce que j'essaye de dire depuis le dbut, o on m'assne en retour que "les croyants ne peuvent pas dmontrer"...   ::calim2:: 

Tout est parti (post #3030 yeah !!) de Franois qui disait :




> qui font que l'on peut voir apparaitre des amliorations ou des structures optimales sans qu'un Dieu gomtre soit ncessaire


Et moi qui y rpondais :




> En consquence, il est totalement impossible de prouver ou d'infirmer qu'il y a - ou pas - une volont derrire..
> 
> On peut, comme moi et beaucoup d'autres, penser, et mme croire, qu'il n'y en a pas.. Cela n'empche pas que c'est indmontrable, et qu'aucune exprience ne permettra de le dcider. Cela relve purement du domaine philosophique...
> 
> (comme j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le citer, si c'tait "dmontrable" il n'y aurait aucun cosmologiste ou physicien des particules croyant, ce qui est faux)


Jusque l, pas trop de problmes...

Mais l-dessus _ManusDei_ (_d'ailleurs avec un pseudo pareil _ ) est interevenu en disant :




> Tu mlanges foi et science l.


Auquel j'ai rpondu :




> Et au contraire, il n'y a pas OPPOSITION entre Science et Religion..
> 
> Ce sont deux choses qui s'occupent de choses difrentes... L'un rpond au "comment", l'autre au "pourquoi"..


et


> La Science ne rpond pas - et ne rpondra jamais - au pourquoi...
> 
> On peut laborer les thories qu'on veut sur la gense de l'Univers, le temps cosmologique, la cration matire/anti-matire, ou ce qu'on veut, on ne rpond au "pourquoi" que sur le moyen , pas la finalit..
> 
> C'est pour a qu'il y a des scientifiques croyants et d'autres athes.. C'est dcorrl.


Et a a dgnr..

Jusque l, je suis toujours dans le droit fil de ce que tu dis.. 

MAIS..GPPro est intervenu avec sa grce habituelle avec :



> L'obscurantisme a de beaux jours devant lui, a fait peur (o o je suis un intgriste athe blah blah blah).


et



> J'ai arrt ma lecture  "dessein intelligent".



Je n'ai donc jamais eu dans l'intention de mlanger science et religion, au contraire.. 

Et c'est justement GPPro qui utilises des concepts de preuve :



> a na fait pas un argument pour autant





> Dsol, mais c'est  lui de prouver qu'il existe


Bref, ceci n'tait qu'un petit rsum, mais je commence  en avoir plus qu'assez de me faire traiter de tous les noms pour des conneries pas de moi, et provenant de gens qui ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez...






> Oui, finalement la science et la religion ont peu de chose en commun. Et c'est cette petite partie commune qui pose problme. D'o la notion de lacit.
> Mais alors, si on considre la notion de lacit de cette faon, alors aucun pays n'est lac finalement.
> 
> edit: et j'irai mme plus loin: la lacit n'est qu'une chimre. A partir du moment o la religion est sens rgir la vie des gens, alors elle est partout, et il est impossible de la mettre  l'cart de quoi que ce soit, y compris de la politique.


Tu devrais relire le pointeur de Maitre Eolas point par _Gastiflex_.. (_4 ou 5 pages avant_)

Laicit *n'est pas* athisme , et n'est pas une chimre.... 

La laicit autorise le droit d'expression,de pense, et de croyance de tous....  Elle les met tous *sur le mme plan* , elle ne les nie pas...

La laicit ne fait *qu'imposer de ne pas prendre parti*, mais au contraire favorise l'expression de TOUS les courants... religieux, associatifs, libres-penseurs, ce que tu veux..

----------


## GrandFather

> 90% des gens qui citent Popper ne l'ont pas lu. Ils ont lu l'article Wikipdia ou un truc du genre...


Oui, et tu peux mme monter  100% pour ceux qui ne le citent jamais. Et  part a, o voulais-tu en venir ?



> Le marxisme, la psychanalyse, les sciences conomiques, tout le "mou" en fait, sont elles rfutables? Ca ne me parait pas vident du tout. Mme sur la physique quantique et la cosmologie, je pense qu'on pourrait discuter, et j'ai comme un doute sur la notion de rfutabilit en statistique.


Si tu places la psychanalyse au mme rang que les sciences conomiques, j'en connais qui vont tre chagrin... Mais c'est vrai que dans le champ des sciences humaines a se complique. 

Si les thories issues des sciences conomiques ne sont pas rfutables en tant que telles, elles reposent sur des mthodes et un formalisme, principalement mathmatique, qui eux peuvent l'tre. Un des critres de Popper, la prdictibilit, est prsent notamment dans la mcanique quantique et l'astrophysique. Pour ce qui est de la psychanalyse, elle ne remplit aucun des critres.



> Personne n'a prtendu le contraire.


En attendant, a s'charpe svre depuis plusieurs pages autour du fait que les scientifiques n'ont pas plus les moyens de contredire les croyants que le contraire ; au del du lieu commun, je voulais juste rappeler que s'il s'agit de vrais scientifiques ils n'en auront mme pas l'ide...

----------


## Invit

> Et  part a, o voulais-tu en venir ?


tu disais :



> A croire que tu n'as jamais lu Popper, alors que toute la recherche scientifique (la srieuse du moins) s'en rclame depuis environ trente ans.


et je rpondais que l'argument ne valait pas tripette, car trs peu de gens ont, en fait, lu l'article o Popper dfinit ce fameux principe (et a ne va probablement pas en s'amliorant).




> Si les thories issues des sciences conomiques ne sont pas rfutables en tant que telles, elles reposent sur des mthodes et un formalisme, principalement mathmatique, qui eux peuvent l'tre.


Il suffirait donc de formaliser et mathmatiser le discours pour que la thorie devienne rfutable?

Quant  la rfutabilit des mathmatiques, ou d'une mthode fonde sur celle ci, je ne la sent pas trop... En fait, j'ai l'impression que le critre est trs dur  tendre en dehors des sciences exprimentales (et il me semble mme me souvenir que c'est  leur sujet que Popper le dfinissait)

Il a en revanche une utilit bien relle en statistiques et en informatique, pour tout ce qui touche  l'IA et l'apprentissage.

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Que faut il en conclure? Que puisque l'on ne peut pas dmontrer scientifiquement qu'il n'y a pas de divinit, et donc dire que dieu existe n'est pas rfutable, ce n'est donc pas une hypothese scientifique?
> Ben personne ne l'a prtendu.





> tout  fait d'accord avec Mcka..
> 
> Quel est le rapport ???


Alors ne mettez pas dieu, preuve et scientifique dans la mme phrase. Ca ne fait pas partie du mme domaine (a souviron tu l'as cris), donc les mettre dans la mme phrase a donne un truc bizarre.

PS : pseudo en rapport avec la BD "Le troisime Testament", chouette srie en 4 tomes.

----------


## souviron34

> au del du lieu commun, je voulais juste rappeler que s'il s'agit de vrais scientifiques ils n'en auront mme pas l'ide...


L'ide de quoi ?

Parce que j'ai peur de comprendre.... Tu peux lire et relire et couter tous les articles, confrences, bouquins, etc de chercheurs et/ou de grosses ttes en astrophysique et/ou cosmologie,  qui sont des domaines de la physique, donc de vrais scientifiques - puisque visiblement je n'en serais pas un et que je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais me justifier devant vous de mon parcours  - , aucun ne s'aventurerait - sauf Hawking il y a 2 ans -  tenter quoi que soit sur le domaine qui consisterait  dire "la science explique l'univers"... Non, tout le monde s'accorde pour dire que la science peut expliquer l'volution de l'univers depuis le pouime de milliardime de seconde aprs le Big Bang, mais sans plus... Ni ce qu'il y avait avant, ni si a correspond  quoi que ce soit, ni mme si notre univers et/ou ce Big Bang est "naturel" ou pas... On note qu'il se produit, dans nos modles, par l'explosion d'une bulle alatoire dans une "soupe adaibatique" d'nergie infinie situe en un point indtermin  un temps qui n'existe pas, puisque le temps se cre uniquement  l'instant de l'explosion... C'est la seule chose que peut faire la science.. Au del, c'est du domaine de la philo, et de la vision du monde..

Et  cette limite, qui est justement celle qui nous intresse si l'on veut dcider de prouver que la science linine Dieu, la science n'est pas plus rfutable - d'aprs ton principe - que la croyance.. Pour la simple raison que l'on n'a rien o "l'accrocher" et qu'elle devient donc autant croyance que la religion... : si le temps n'existe plus, ni les liens de cause  effets, ni la matire, ni la physique, ni la chimie, comment peut-on "accrocher" la science  quoi que ce soit ??

Alors les exemples que je prenais au dbut sont simplistes, mais pas tant que a : que un cristal soit hexagonal ou une toile d'araigne octogonale, on peut tout  fait calculer que c'est la "meilleure" rpartition des tensions .... Cela n'empche aucunement que la gomtrie que cela cre peut tre, si l'on a l'esprit songeur,   pense comme "belle".. Et cette notion de "beau" n'a strictement rien de scientifique.... Et de plus, pourquoi ce ne serait pas l'inverse, et que le cristal soit octogonal (comme le quartz) et la toile d'araigne hexagonale ?? ou dodcagonale ?? Tout aussi symtrique... MAi c'est pas le cas... Alors pourquoi ??







> Alors ne mettez pas dieu, preuve et scientifique dans la mme phrase. Ca ne fait pas partie du mme domaine (a souviron tu l'as cris), donc les mettre dans la mme phrase a donne un truc bizarre.


Relis voir mon post prcdent, tu comprendras mieux que - en tous cas moi - n'ai jamais introduit de notion de preuve... Au contraire, je rfute le fait que l'on puiisse le mettre dans une phrase contenant les 2 autres mots..

Par contre, Dieu et scientifique oui, puisque rien dans la science ne permet de dduire quoi que ce soit  ce sujet, justement..et que donc l'un n'limine pas l'autre, et rciproquement...





> PS : pseudo en rapport avec la BD "Le troisime Testament", chouette srie en 4 tomes.


Sans doute, mais rapport au sujet de ces dernires pages, c'est comme un peu bizarre, non ??  :;): 

Traduction approximative "Grand Dieu"...  ::mouarf::  ou "le Grand du Dieu"..

----------


## dragonno

Moi je suis abasourdi quand mme par la tnacit de Souviron et son envie d'ouvrir les yeux  certains qui malgr tout ce qu'on peut leur dire restent et resteront toujours aveugles, moi j'ai abandonn depuis un moment l'espoir de seulement faire mettre un petit doute, mme pas de convaincre, ce qui n''est pas mon rle ni celui de Souviron.
Si seulement certains n'taient pas aussi obtus ils pourraient au moins tenter de se poser des questions sans tout rejeter d'un bloc, faire des recherches, se renseigner non pas seulement sur les sites qu'ils agrent mais aussi sur les sites qui disent des choses contraires  leurs ides, la moindre des choses d'un vrai chercheur est de ne pas tre sr de son rsultat mais de se dire que jusqu' preuve du contraire son rsultat est le bon, mais, il y a un mais, seulement aprs avoir tudi les autres versions possibles, et non pas seulement les avoir entendues ou lues, mais en ayant fait des recherches et tent de comprendre leurs versions, mais cela n'arrivera pas bien sr  ceux qui sont trop fainants pour essayer de comprendre les autres et se complaisent dans leur ignorance.
Bon, je dis bravo  Souviron et au passage un petit mot  propos de religion puisque vous en avez parl, ceux qui croient en Dieu, c'est leur affaire et ceux qui n'y croient pas aussi, chacun en tirera les consquences de son choix, une seule chose est sre c'est qu'une puissance capable d'avoir cr l'univers, les mondes, le plus petit lment et le plus grand lment, ainsi que les lois qui les ordonnent entre-eux, n'a certainement pas besoin de notre avis s'il existe ou pas, que sommes-nous ?

----------


## Invit

> Traduction approximative "Grand Dieu"...  ou "le Grand du Dieu"..


Ce serait Magnus Dei alors, non? L c'est plutt la Main de Dieu, ce qui colle encore mieux avec le sujet, d'ailleurs.

Une chose qui me travaille, dans cette discussion comme dans d'autres, c'est qu'on a parfois l'impression que la situation ancienne, o le doute tait l'apanage des scientifiques rationnels (esprits forts comme ils disaient), et la certitude crdule le dfaut des religieux, s'est un peu inverse.

Je suis toujours un peu tonn par les certitudes que chacun affiche sur les thories scientifiques, et l'interprtation  en faire, qui contraste beaucoup, je trouve, avec le questionnement qui prvaut dans les communauts religieuses (cathos, au moins). 

Francois

----------


## zaventem

> Traduction approximative "Grand Dieu"...  ou "le Grand du Dieu"..


Trs approximative mme, c'est la main de dieu!

----------


## dragonno

Je ne vois pas qui est assez connaisseur pour pouvoir dire que le temps n'existe pas alors qu'on est pas capable de connaitre le pass ni le futur du cosmos.
Moi je n'ai aucunes connaissances en ce domaine, et je constate juste qu'un vnement comme le big bang qui serait arriv  un moment T du Temps, on ne peut pas dire que ce temps l n'existe pas, car tout vnement arrive dans un point du temps logiquement.

----------


## souviron34

> Ce serait Magnus Dei alors, non? L c'est plutt la Main de Dieu, ce qui colle encore mieux avec le sujet, d'ailleurs.





> Trs approximative mme, c'est la main de dieu!


Vous avez raison, honte  moi  ::oops:: 

Mais bon, j'ai pas fait de latin, mais du grec..  ::): 





> Une chose qui me travaille, dans cette discussion comme dans d'autres, c'est qu'on a parfois l'impression que la situation ancienne, o le doute tait l'apanage des scientifiques rationnels (esprits forts comme ils disaient), et la certitude crdule le dfaut des religieux, s'est un peu inverse.
> 
> Je suis toujours un peu tonn par les certitudes que chacun affiche sur les thories scientifiques, et l'interprtation  en faire, qui contraste beaucoup, je trouve, avec le questionnement qui prvaut dans les communauts religieuses (cathos, au moins).


C'est ce que je dsiais plus haut, et qui est point galement par un des liens donns plus haut..

Le "scientisme" depuis les annes 80, et en particulier depuis l'explosion d'Internet et les gnrations de profs qui ont "difi" Internet abouti plus  un obscurantisme croissant de pseudo-scientifiques et/ou d'une socit qui se croit scientifique mais a oubli la base centrale du doute.... et des racines mles de la philo et de la science...

(_un des signes en a t le vote par le Parlement Eurpen que l'accs  Internet tait aussi vital que l'accs  l'eau.. Mettre sur le mme plan Internet et eau, faut avoir oubli un sacr pan de l'espce humaine et de l'histoire de la Terre et des espces._)   

Alors je tente - quelques fois - de lutter, mais j'en ai souvent marre d'avoir  me battre contre des murs qui nient les vidences pour toute personne cense....  plus forte raison ayant une certaine exprience scienifique..


Un autre signe avait t le soi-disant "consensus" sur le Rchauffement Climatique il y a 3 ou 4 ans, et la bien-pensance voulant que toute prsonne osant douter tait un ngationiste et non-scientifique, un Ennemi de la Vrit..

C'est pour a que je m'insurge.. J'ai - encore - une tincelle qui veut me faire croire que cerrtains ici - ou ailleurs - ne sont pas encore compltement perdus, et que notre savoir et culture accumul depuis 10000 ans ne va pas disparatre en quelques annes par la faute d'abrutis ne rflchissant pas et considrant que tous les prcedents ont eu tort...

Mais j'ai bien peur.... C'est ce que je disais tout  l'heure... Je vois poindre un Age des Tnbres intellectuel, o les pseudo-scientifiques brleront sur le bcher les hrtiques qui oseront douter...

----------


## dragonno

> Je vois pondre un Age ds Tnbres intellectuel, o les pseudo-scientifiques brleront sur le bcher les hrtiques qui oseront douter...


"Et pourtant, elle tourne...se dit-il tout bas..."

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne vois pas qui est assez connaisseur pour pouvoir dire que le temps n'existe pas alors qu'on est pas capable de connaitre le pass ni le futur du cosmos.
> Moi je n'ai aucunes connaissances en ce domaine, et je constate juste qu'un vnement comme le big bang qui serait arriv  un moment T du Temps, on ne peut pas dire que ce temps l n'existe pas, car tout vnement arrive dans un point du temps logiquement.


Non, l tu te trompes.. Il n'est pas arriv  un moment T du temps..

Il est arriv  un moment T* par rapport  nous aujoud'hui*..

Avant on ne sait pas, le temps n'a pas de sens, "il n'existe pas", puisque l'Univers n'existe pas...

Et c'est bien l que se pose le problme majeur philosophique.. Enfin, un des...  parce que les diffrents modles d'univers aprs ce temps T ne sont pas plus envisageables pour l'esprit humain, et donc mme si on a de belles quations nous dcrivant les 3 modles possibles, aucun des 3 ne peut tre apprhend, et nous restons donc sur notre faim... et donc dans le domaine de la philo...

----------


## dragonno

Pour en revenir  la thorie du big bang selon laquelle le cosmos a t cr  partir d'une explosion de matire, on peut faire plusieurs remarques :

- D'o vient cette matire originelle ?
- Si elle a exist, c'est que le cosmos existait dj puisque elle en faisait partie.
- L'observation de lexpansion de l'univers a fait croire  cette thorie du big bang mais on a depuis dcouvert que l'univers tait comme le poumon, il s'expandait pendant un coup et le coup daprs il se rtrcissait, comme une sorte de respiration de l'univers, d'o que la thorie du big bang ne tient plus.

----------


## souviron34

> - D'o vient cette matire originelle ?
> - Si elle a exist, c'est que le cosmos existait dj puisque elle en faisait partie.


Tes 2 premires remarques sont justement deux des points o la Science s'arrte...

Et o la croyance / autre  commence...





> - L'observation de lexpansion de l'univers a fait croire  cette thorie du big bang mais on a depuis dcouvert que l'univers tait comme le poumon, il s'expandait pendant un coup et le coup daprs il se rtrcissait, comme une sorte de respiration de l'univers, d'o que la thorie du big bang ne tient plus.


Si si... Ce n'est qu'un des trois modles...

Le BigBang dmarre l'Univers.. Ensuite il volue.. Les modles que l'on cosntruit sont sur comment il volue..

Mais les 3 modles sont tout aussi inenvisageables :

dans l'un, l'univers croit indfiniment et de la matire se cre en permanence... Question : "dans quoi" il crot ? Qu'est-ce que la limite ? D'o provient la matire qui se cre ?
dans l'autre, "le poumon", il s'expanse, se rtracte, etc.. La question de la matire ci-dessus peut tre limine, mais les 2 autres restent : "dans quoi" il s'expanse ? Qu'est-ce que la limite ??
le troisme est un univers "stable" : il est "fixe", c'est  dire que l'expansion qu'on voit est un effet "interne"...   a laisse toujours en suspens les 2 questions de "l'extrieur" et de la limite..


Quant  tes 2 premires questions, elles sont  l'origine des thories des trous blancs ou fontaines blanches.. Pusique le point central mathmatique  d'un trou noir est "hors de la science", qu'il attire toute la matire et la lumire avec une temprature/pression/densit infinies, on peut imaginer que "de l'autre ct", il expulse de la matire sous forme 'un BigBang d'un autre Univers... parallle, et  jamais inconnu de nous...


Et, n'en dplaise aux "borns" de la science, c'est trs ressemblant au modle boudhiste du Monde... qui, si mes souvenirs sont bons, s'appelle "les balles" ou quelque chose comme a...

----------


## dragonno

*Par Souviron :*



> Non, l tu te trompes.. Il n'est pas arriv  un moment T du temps..


Peut-etre que je me trompe, cela fait partie de la mditation que chacun peut avoir.
Cependant la phrase : "il est arriv  un moment T du temps qui n'existe pas" contient bien le mot temps et c'est ce que j'ai repris dans mon post pour tayer ma thse^^

Mais si c'est un temps par rapport  notre existence (le cosmos et nous) il faut se souvenir que toute chose est soumise  un temps, et donc le cosmos aussi, une explosion aussi (comme le big bang) mais sans aucune preuve de choses que l'on ne peut apprhender que par des ides, on est forcment soumis  des thories continuelles.

Le fait que la respiration de l'univers a t constate supprime carrment la version selon laquelle l'univers serait en expansion continuelle (la premire version).

Ensuite je ne vois pas ce que peut tre une respiration interne  l'univers, puisque c'est celui-ci dans son ensemble qui "respire".

----------


## souviron34

> Mais si c'est un temps par rapport  notre existence (le cosmos et nous) il faut se souvenir que toute chose est soumise  un temps, *et donc le cosmos aussi,*


Eh non, justement...

C'est l que le bt blesse...

Le temps n'existe plus avant le Big Bang...

Donc est-ce que l'tat de "soupe adiabatique bouillonante" dure depuis des milliards de millards de milliards d'annes, est-ce que c'est simplement "rien", ou juste un milliardime de seconde avant le BigBang, on ne sait pas et on ne peut pas savoir...

On n'a plus de rfrence....





> Le fait que la respiration de l'univers *a t constate* supprime carrment la version selon laquelle l'univers serait en expansion continuelle (la premire version).


J'ai pas suivi dernirement, mais j'ai comme un doute sur ce que tu affirmes...Je me renseignerais. Mais pas tout de suite, d'autres choses  faire...





> Ensuite je ne vois pas ce que peut tre une respiration interne  l'univers, puisque c'est celui-ci dans son ensemble qui "respire".


Imagine quand tu marches : ton corps se dplace, et pourtant tes muscles se contractent et se dtendent.... l'un n'empche pas l'autre..  Ou bien quand tu manges, ton estomac travaille, et pourtant de l'extrieur tu ne "bouges" pas... et ton coeur bat..

----------


## dragonno

OK je vois...

Mais ton explication de la respiration interne dcrit des parties internes alors que la respiration du cosmos concerne le cosmos dans son ensemble.




> C'est l que le bt blesse...
> Le temps n'existe plus avant le Big Bang...


C'est quoi sinon qui explique cette affirmation ?

----------


## souviron34

> Mais ton explication de la respiration interne dcrit des parties interne alors la respiration du cosmos concerne le cosmos dans son ensemble.


Ta poitrine se soulve bien quand tu respires ? Donc ton volume s'accroit et dcroit..

La question est "dans quoi" .. Pour nous, c'est vident, c'est dans l'air... 

Mais pour l'Univers... Si l'Univers est tout ce qui est cr, alors "dans quoi" il crot ???





> C'est quoi sinon qui explique cette affirmation ?


C'est la dfinition  ::P: 

On peut grossirement la rsumer par les quations d'Einstein et les cnes de lumire.. Vu que la lumire va  300 000 km/s, elle dfinit un "cne de visibilit"..

T0, le dbut de l'Univers, le moment du BigBang, est le fond/la pointe du cne de visibilit pour nous...

Donc avant ce T0, on n'a aucun moyen de savoir ce qu'il y a...  

Et on "plonge" dans le cne par la lumire, et donc le temps.... Donc, une fois que la lumire est un "point", on n'a plus d'chelle de temps.... Donc plus de temps...

Maintenant, dodo.. Ciao..

----------


## dragonno

Bonne nuit Souviron  :;): 

Je te laisse a pour demain :

Tu expliques la respiration interne pour dcrire l'expansion du cosmos (selon une des trois thories) mais pour moi une partie n'est pas le tout, la poitrine n'est pas le corps, mme si je pense que le corps est un mauvais exemple puisque il n'est pas sous l'influence des mmes lois physiques que l'est le cosmos.
Pour le moment je reste persuad que cette thorie de la respiration interne est bancale, c'est juste une impression de  ma faon de voir les choses.

Les chinois avec leur philosophie du yin//yang se rapprochent du fonctionnement de l'univers si on tient compte de la respiration globale du cosmos (et pas interne et locale), mais on est toujours dans la recherche du fonctionnement du cosmos, et si on aborde la cration du cosmos selon la thorie du yin//yang alors le cosmos aurait t cr par interaction des deux forces, qui crent le mouvement entre elles, qui dit mouvement dit chaleur,  partir de laquelle la cration de la vie aurait pu commencer par la matire.
Mme la naissance d'un humain est cre par l'interaction de deux forces : l'une fminine et l'autre masculine, c'est toujours au point milieu de l'interaction de ces deux forces yin//yang que la cration est possible et la stabilit de cette cration l'est aussi dans le mouvement cr par les forces.
Stabilit ne veut pas dire absence de vie bien sr, une toupie est stable mais elle tourne.

Concernant le cne de visibilit dont la pointe serait l'instant To du big bang, (bon je dirais plutt le cne de comprhension moi) et du fait qu'on ne voit rien avant, qu'on ne comprend pas ce qui se passe avant, alors la conclusion serait qu'il n'y aurait rien avant, que le temps n'existe pas avant le big bang, bein je suis plutt contre cette ide, en partant du principe que ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'est pas capable de voir une chose qu'on doit en dduire que le temps n'existe pas, que cette chose n'existe pas.

----------


## Invit

> Concernant le cne de visibilit dont la pointe serait l'instant To du big bang, et du fait qu'on ne voit rien avant, qu'on ne comprend pas ce qui se passe avant, alors la conclusion serait qu'il n'y aurait rien avant, que le temps n'existe pas avant le big bang, bein je suis plutt contre cette ide.


Ce n'est pas le problme, dragonno. L'ide, qui est  la base de la relativit, c'est que le temps n'est pas absolu, et est li  l'espace (c'est ce qui donne son nom  la thorie). 

En relativit restreinte, l'ide de base est que comme on *observe* que la lumire a la mme vitesse qu'on se rapproche du soleil ou qu'on s'en loigne (alors que dans un train, par exemple, si tu marches dans un sans ou dans l'autre tu vas plus ou moins vite par rapport au ballast), on est oblig de "bricoler" le modle classique (o le temps et la mesure d'espace sont uniques, et o les vitesses d'ajoutent) par quelque chose d'un peu plus compliqu, dans lequel le temps et l'espace s'allongent et se raccourcissent en fonction de la vitesse. Du coup, on ne peut plus parler de temps absolu, mais on a une mesure du temps et de l'espace qui est dfinie par rapport  un observateur (un rfrentiel, on dit)

La relativit gnrale ajoute  ce systme la gravitation, qui est une dformation de l'espace (qui fait que les objets "tombent" les uns vers les autres). Mais du coup, si elle dforme l'espace, elle dforme aussi le temps. En gros, au voisinage d'un objet massif, le temps s'coule plus vite.

La trou noir, ou le big bang, ce sont les cas limites (on dit singularit),  ce point, la masse devient infinie, et le temps s'coule infiniment vite; tout l'espace et le temps sont concentrs en un point (une limite).

Donc ce n'est pas juste qu'on ne voit pas l'autre ct, mais plutt qu'il n'y en a pas. 

Francois

----------


## dragonno

Salut  :;): 

*Par Fcharton :*



> dans lequel le temps et l'espace s'allongent et se raccourcissent en fonction de la vitesse


"En fonction de la vitesse", cela implique donc que la vitesse de la lumire soit variable, hors on la suppose fixe dans les calculs sur l'espace, enfin c'est ce qu'on voit quand on nous rpte que la vitesse de la lumire est de 300 000 Km/s.
Je ne comprend pas que malgr *l'observation* que la vitesse de la lumire soit fixe on en arrive  bricoler pour dire en gros que celle-ci est variable.

Cette thorie de l'espace qui s'incurve prs des plantes je n'y crois pas du tout d'ailleurs, l'espace on le voit tout autour de nous et autour de la plante, comment du vide peut-il s'incurver ? On ne le voit pas s'incurver autour de la terre aussi.
En plus cette thorie ne tient pas selon moi car elle suppose l'espace comme un terrain plat qui se creuserait  l'endroit o se situe une plante, c'est l'exemple qu'on nous montre partout sur le net ds qu'il s'agit de nous expliquer la relativit, on nous montre chaque fois un espace sous la forme d'un terrain plat, alors que l'espace c'est tout en volume autour de la plante.

Moi je ne suis pas scientifique je suis juste pragmatique et ces thories me semblent vraiment bizarres.

----------


## Invit

> c'est ce qu'on voit quand on nous rpte que la vitesse de la lumire est de 300 000 Km/s.


Oui, c'est le point de dpart de la thorie. Pour reprendre l'exemple d'Einstein, quand tu es dans un train, si tu marches dans le sens de la marche, tu avances, par rapport au ballast, plus vite que le train (vos deux vitesses s'ajoutent). Si tu marches dans l'autre sens, vers l'arrire du train, tu vas moins vite que le train.

Pour la lumire, ca devrait tre pareil; quand la terre approche du soleil, la lumire du soleil devrait nous arriver plus vite que quand elle s'en loigne...

.. sauf que non, l'exprience montre que la vitesse de la lumire est constante, et c'est pour cela qu'on est oblig de bricoler. 

Je te recommande le livre d'Einstein (thorie de la relativit), a ne se lit pas comme un roman, mais c'est tout  fait abordable. 




> Cette thorie de l'espace qui s'incurve prs des plantes je n'y crois pas du tout d'ailleurs, l'espace on le voit tout autour de nous et autour de la plante, comment du vide peut-il s'incurver ?


L'exemple qu'on donne souvent, ce sont des billes de mtal sur une feuille de caoutchouc, qui dforme la feuille en y faisant des creux. Ici, l'espace est en trois dimensions (plus le temps, qui n'est pas exactement une 'quatrime dimension'), mais c'est le mme principe.

En fait, il est difficile de le visualiser, parce que nous vivons dans un monde  trois dimensions, et que la "courbure" voque pour nous une courbe ou une surface (donc une ou deux dimensions). L on parle d'un monde en 3 (ou 4 dimensions), donc c'est difficile  visualiser.

Ceci dit, on observe les effets de cette courbure, par des phnomnes de "lentille gravitationnelle". En gros, les objets massifs arrivent  "faire tourner" la lumire, ce qui n'a pas de sens s'il n'y a pas de modification de la courbure de l'espace (parce que les photons, n'ayant pas de masse, ne devraient pas subir la gravit).




> Moi je ne suis pas scientifique je suis juste pragmatique et ces thories me semblent vraiment bizarres.


Tu n'es pas le seul  penser cela. Einstein lui mme avait du mal avec la thorie quantique, et des gens trs srieux ont eu beaucoup de mal avec la relativit. 

L'ide gnrale, c'est que ces thories sont d'autant plus bizarres qu'elles ne s'appliquent pas  notre chelle. Donc c'est anti-intuitif parce que ca ne correspond pas  notre exprience personnelle de l'espace et du temps.

Francois

----------


## r0d

- Qu'est-ce que la religion?
- C'est de la politique.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Salut 
> comment du vide peut-il s'incurver ?.


Bonsoir,
Je me permettrais de dire que tu te poses ce genre de questions parceque tu penses "en humain". Il te faudrait d'abord dfinir ou redfinir la notion de vide, et surement alors cette question disparaitrait tout a fait.
Je te proposerais bien de lire par exemple "De la cration et du vide" de Michel Cass, qui aborde - si mes souvenirs sont bons - entre autres ce genre de discussion. J'aime bien ce bouquin,mais je comprends que si on n'aime pas ce genre de thme, ca doit tre assez inbouffable...

----------


## dragonno

*Par Fcharton :*



> Oui, c'est le point de dpart de la thorie. Pour reprendre l'exemple d'Einstein, quand tu es dans un train, si tu marches dans le sens de la marche, tu avances, par rapport au ballast, plus vite que le train (vos deux vitesses s'ajoutent). Si tu marches dans l'autre sens, vers l'arrire du train, tu vas moins vite que le train.
> 
> Pour la lumire, ca devrait tre pareil; quand la terre approche du soleil, la lumire du soleil devrait nous arriver plus vite que quand elle s'en loigne...
> 
> .. sauf que non, l'exprience montre que la vitesse de la lumire est constante, et c'est pour cela qu'on est oblig de bricoler.


Ok merci Fcharton, je comprend mieux cette thorie maintenant mais 
y a un truc cependant, moi si je marche dans le train, je vais  ma vitesse, le train lui va  sa vitesse.
Je comprend pas pourquoi on les ajoute vu que quand la terre s'approche du soleil, elle a sa propre vitesse et la lumire aussi a la sienne fixe.
Quand tu t'approches d'un lampadaire allum tu ne te dis pas que la vitesse de la lumire du lampadaire qui va vers toi va s'ajouter (ou soustraire)  ta vitesse, tu dis juste que tu va vers le lampadaire  ta vitesse.

Et puis si on bricole ce n'est plus de la science, c'est du bricolage  :;): 

Salut *Sunchaser*  :;): 
Oui j'aime bien ce genre de thme, je vais me renseigner sur le livre, mais le vide je le vois comme un ballon dont le centre serait le point de dpart des rayonnements cosmiques, et de rayonnements lectro-magntiques, un ballon qui n'aurait pas de membrane, donc pas de limites extrieure, et dans cet espace on trouverais des particules lmentaires diverses, et des gaz crs  partir de ces particules lmentaires, et par combinaison certains gaz soumis aux rayonnements cosmiques, au mouvement,  la chaleur, et aux rayonnements electro-magntiques se seraient liqufis, donnant ici de l'acide, l de l'eau, etc...
Ces liquides dans l'espace forment une boule par ci et une boule par l, ce sont les plantes liquides du dbut du cosmos, et plus une des boules refroidit et plus elle devient une plante solide, dont l'extrieur refroidit plus vite que l'intrieur et a forme une croute (terrestre pour la terre) avec un coeur encore chaud et liquide.




> ... URSSAF m'a tuer ...


Combien d'entreprises ce monstre a fait couler, hlas...

Je te propose une version alternative de ta signature  :;): 



> Aux persvrants aucune route n'est interdite


"Aux persvrants, aucun but n'est interdit"
Car la route et le but je les vois comme deux choses diffrentes.

----------


## Invit

> Quand tu t'approches d'un lampadaire allum tu ne te dis pas que la vitesse de la lumire du lampadaire qui va vers toi va s'ajouter (ou soustraire)  ta vitesse, tu dis juste que tu va vers le lampadaire  ta vitesse.


En fait, tu ne te le dis pas parce que tu ne peux pas percevoir la vitesse de la lumire. Mais l'exemple marche trs bien avec le vent : si tu marches, ou cours, ou fais du vlo, face au vent, celui ci te frappe plus violemment que si tu es immobile, parce que vos vitesses d'ajoutent, pour ton visage, le vent arrive  la somme des deux vitesses.

Inversement, si tu avances dos au vent, ta vitesse se soustrait de celle du vent, et le vent semble lger, voire inexistant. 




> Je me permettrais de dire que tu te poses ce genre de questions parceque tu penses "en humain". Il te faudrait d'abord dfinir ou redfinir la notion de vide, et surement alors cette question disparaitrait tout a fait.


En fait, c'est moins une notion de vide que de gomtrie. On imagine naturellement l'espace comme une construction gomtrique classique, avec des coordonnes qu'on est libre de fixer orthogonales.

La relativit gnrale en fait l'analogue en 4 dimensions d'une surface courbe (en maths, on dit une varit), sauf que si on arrive assez facilement  imaginer la courbure de la surface en 3D, comme une variation dans la troisme dimension (en maths, on dit, en "plongeant" la surface dans un espace 3D), il n'y a pas ici d'espace de dimension suprieure dans laquelle on plongerait notre univers  4 dimensions. 

Ajoute  cela le comportement assez peu classique de la quatrime dimension de l'espace (le temps), et tu arrives effectivement  quelque chose d'assez trs anti-intuitif... qui ne va pas en s'amliorant si tu transposes d'autres notions comme celle de force, ou d'acclration.

(en passant, je pense que ces thories, dj anciennes, sont d'autant peu intuitives que la SF, en film comme en jeu video, les prend peu en compte: la physique en SF, c'est souvent trs fantaisiste, et on se prend  rver de simulateurs qui respecteraient newton et einstein)

Francois

----------


## dragonno

En effet, merci de ta prcision, je vois mieux ce que a signifie et a donne  rflchir tout a.

L'actualit franaise  l'air calme  :;): 
Le calme avant la tempte^^

----------


## GrandFather

> Je suis toujours un peu tonn par les certitudes que chacun affiche sur les thories scientifiques, et l'interprtation  en faire, qui contraste beaucoup, je trouve, avec le questionnement qui prvaut dans les communauts religieuses (cathos, au moins).


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, on est trs loin du retour du scientisme, au contraire. Car tout dpend de la nature du questionnement.

S'il s'agit de douter, par exemple, de la ralit de la part inne de l'homosexualit, le doute est lgitime. Si on raisonne par induction, elle est possible ; par contre, pour l'tablir scientifiquement et exprimentalement, c'est une autre paire de manches car la recherche n'en est qu'au dbut et le consensus scientifique est long et difficile  obtenir dans les sciences du vivant, encore plus que dans le reste.

L o moi je suis tonn, c'est de voir des principes fondamentaux tablis parfois de longue date remis en question. Douter aujourd'hui des thories de l'volution, de la relativit gnrale ou encore de la thorie quantique - tout cela parce qu'elles heurtent le bon sens et l'intuition -, est une vritable rgression, un recul de la culture scientifique. Et voir cela sur un forum dont les participants ont pour la plupart reu une ducation de bon niveau, inspire mme par la mise en application de ces thories, est particulirement alarmant. Mais on peut faire le mme constat  l'chelle de la population.

Quant au doute que tu voques, le doute du croyant, il n'a absolument rien  voir avec le doute du scientifique. Ce dernier est fcond, il sert  remettre en cause des connaissances pour en faire natre de nouvelles ; le doute du croyant est la base de sa foi, mais au final, pour ce qui est de la connaissance, il ne sert qu'au maintien du statu quo et  la survivance du dogme.

----------


## ManusDei

> L o moi je suis tonn, c'est de voir des principes fondamentaux tablis parfois de longue date remis en question. Douter aujourd'hui des thories de l'volution, de la relativit gnrale ou encore de la thorie quantique - tout cela parce qu'elles heurtent le bon sens et l'intuition -, est une vritable rgression, un recul de la culture scientifique.


J'y vois plusieurs raisons. Dj l'utilisation du mot thorie, qui tend  penser que ce n'est pas prouv donc inutilisable  ::): 

La thorie de l'volution a volu depuis Darwin, ce qui est utilis en biologie aujourd'hui est pas mal diffrent de ce qui est crit dans le livre de Darwin. Pourtant,  l'cole tout le monde a appris l'volution telle que la prsente Darwin, et bien qu'on voit ensuite une partie de la "nouvelle" thorie de l'volution, il n'est pas expliqu que c'est le rsultat de l'volution de la thorie de l'volution, et que donc la thorie de Darwin n'est plus totalement valable (je suis pas sr d'avoir t clair l). La thorie de la relativit gnrale, son problme est qu'elle n'est pas applicable dans tout les cas (ds qu'on part dans l'infiniment petit les rgles sont diffrentes), et que donc si on y rflchit pas on peut on dire que c'est pas fini, donc pas prouv, donc poubelle.
Quand  la thorie quantique, perso j'ignorais qu'elle avait dj des applications.

----------


## GrandFather

> Quand  la thorie quantique, perso j'ignorais qu'elle avait dj des applications.


C'est un peu grce  elles qu'on est en train de discuter.  ::): 

Sans physique quantique pas d'effet tunnel, pas d'effet tunnel pas de semi-conducteurs, pas de semi-conducteurs pas de transistors, et pas de transistors pas d'informatique.

----------


## r0d

A noter que la thorie de l'volution a beaucoup volu ces dernires annes. Je ne suis pas un spcialiste de la question, mais j'ai vu passer plusieurs rsultats:

. Il y a de constants changes d'ADN entre les tre vivants (plantes comprises). Par exemple, il a t dmontr que les bactries et microbes que nous hbergeons nous transmettent leurs gnes. Les gnes responsables de la structure de nos mitochondries, par exemple, viennent de bactries plus vieilles que la plupart des mammifres.
Donc les mutations ne sont pas les seules responsables de lvolution de notre ADN. Sans parler des virus, dont mode de reproduction mme a de grosses rpercutions sur l'volution. Je rappelle que pour se reproduire, un virus va insrer un bout de son ARN dans la chaine de production des protines, modifiant l'ADN des cellules gnres par l'hte. Ces modifications peuvent s'avrer bnfiques pour l'hte en terme d'adaptation, et donc, l'ADN du virus peut se retrouver intgr dans celui de l'espce cible.

. De rcents rsultats ont montr que parmi les facteurs d'adaptation, la collaboration inter-espce avait beaucoup plus d'importance que ne l'avait suppos Darwin, qui insistait essentiellement sur la seule volution d'une espce. La collaboration inter-espce (ou entraide) est en fait plus une constante qu'une exception, et c'est un facteur primordial de slection dans le sens o les espces capables de s'entraider s'adapteront mieux.

----------


## ManusDei

> . Il y a de constants changes d'ADN entre les tre vivants (plantes comprises). Par exemple, il a t dmontr que les bactries et microbes que nous hbergeons nous transmettent leur gnes. [...]
> Donc les mutations ne sont pas les seules responsables de lvolution de notre ADN. [...] Je rappelle que pour se reproduire, un virus va insrer un bout de son ARN dans la chaine de production des protines, modifiant l'ADN des cellules gnres par l'hte. Ces modifications peuvent s'avrer bnfiques pour l'hte en terme d'adaptation, et donc, l'ADN du virus peut se retrouver intgr dans celui de l'espce cible.


Donc je peux devenir Spiderman, ou mieux esprer devenir Docteur Manhattan  ::salive::  

Dans l'actualit rcente, il commence  tre question d'un gouvernement "d'union nationale" ainsi que d'un remaniement. Vous en pensez quoi ?
Personnellement je n'en vois pas l'intrt. A partir du moment o le prsident veut continuer sur son programme, je ne vois pas trop ce que changerait le nom du ministre (en dehors de quelques dtails  la marge).

----------


## r0d

> Dans l'actualit rcente, il commence  tre question d'un gouvernement "d'union nationale" ainsi que d'un remaniement. Vous en pensez quoi ?


Moi ce que je vois c'est que c'est une grosse manipulation mdiatique. 
Quelques signes qui mettent dj la puce  l'oreille: c'est un sondage effectu par ifop, command par le figaro. L'ifop c'est la boite  Parisot, le figaro c'est la pravda tendance UMP. Ensuite il faudrait regarder les dtails du sondage, a devrait tre instructif je pense.
Ensuite, si on rflchi un peu. 25% des franais c'est  peu de chose prs le nombre de gens qui ont vot pour le PS au 2eme tour (entre le fait que tout le monde n'est pas inscrit sur les listes lectorales, labstention et le vote blanc, on est aux alentours de 25%). Donc il n'y a rien dtonnant dans ce rsultat. Si avait fait le mme sous n'importe quel gouvernement depuis 20 ans a aurait donn le mme type de rsultat.

----------


## GrandFather

> Personnellement je n'en vois pas l'intrt. A partir du moment o le prsident veut continuer sur son programme, je ne vois pas trop ce que changerait le nom du ministre (en dehors de quelques dtails  la marge).


Je n'en vois pas non plus l'intrt, et a poserait un petit problme constitutionnel en mettant aux plus hautes fonctions de l'excutif des gens qui n'ont pas t lus... Je vois cela comme un retour en force de la nostalgie qu'auraient les franais pour la cohabitation.

----------


## r0d

Mais sinon, ces gouvernements de coalition droite/gauche c'est une tendance nette ces dernires annes. Il y a quelques annes, la droite et la gauche espagnole se sont allis pour prendre le pouvoir au pays basque espagnol. Il y a peu, on a eu le mme genre de coalition en Grce, puis en Belgique (bon en Belgique c'est un cas  part), et maintenant en Italie.

Pour moi, cela montre 2 choses:
1. Ces partis de droite te de gauche institutionnels ne sont pas diffrent qu'ils veulent bien le faire croire. Ce sont deux des plusieurs faces d'une mme classe. Lorsqu'ils sont assez fort pour que leurs intrts ne soient pas menacs, ils peuvent se permettre de se diviser. Lorsqu'ils le sont moins, il doivent s'unifier, et a m'amne sur mon 2eme point:
2. C'est une preuve supplmentaires que ces partis institutionnels, chiens de gardes modernes de la bourgeoisie mondialise, sont en difficult.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, on est trs loin du retour du scientisme, au contraire. Car tout dpend de la nature du questionnement.


Ca n'a rien  voir avec le scientisme. On est plutt dans la transcription aux "vrits scientifiques", entendre par l n'importe quelle tude dont l'auteur se prtend "expert" ou "spcialiste", et qu'on trouvera sur l'internet, de la foi du charbonnier.

Regarde sur des forums comme celui ci, frquents par des personnes ayant fait des tudes suprieures scientifiques, la foi dans les FAQ (dont les auteurs sont en premier lieu des volontaires), dans wikipedia (qui serait fiable parce que n'importe qui peut l'diter, ben voyons), ou l'insistance mise sur les "bonnes pratiques", bien que celles ci changent tous les cinq ans, et parfois du tout au tout. 

Je crois que le fond du problme, c'est l'absence d'esprit critique, qui vient en partie d'une ducation de masse, trop spcialise, et renforce par une vision enfantine de l'internet comme 'grand dictionnaire de tout'




> L o moi je suis tonn, c'est de voir des principes fondamentaux tablis parfois de longue date remis en question. Douter aujourd'hui des thories de l'volution, de la relativit gnrale ou encore de la thorie quantique - tout cela parce qu'elles heurtent le bon sens et l'intuition -, est une vritable rgression, un recul de la culture scientifique.


Il est parfaitement normal de douter d'une thorie qui heurte l'intuition ou le bon sens, ou qui parait exagrment complique. Cette critique de la thorie quantique date de son origine, et a t formule par des scientifiques trs srieux. Note aussi que la relativit et la thorie quantique ont toutes deux des problmes "aux marges" qui tiennent depuis le dbut. Maintenant, ces doutes, qui ont toujours exist dans la communaut scientifique, n'ont pas empch la thorie de progresser.

Pour la raction du grand public, le problme c'est que plus une thorie est contre intuitive, plus elle apparait comme magique, d'autant plus quand elle fait appel (comme la relativit gnrale ou la physique quantique)  des maths que quasiment personne n'apprend, et qu'encore moins comprend. En fait, mme les personnes duques sont largues quand on parle de physique quantique. 

Ajoute  cela les mdias qui une fois par mois nous annoncent une "rvolution" qui fait vaciller la thorie sur ces bases, un ado qui qui met einstein chec et mat, et autres histoires populaires, et tu as tous les ingrdients. 

Personnellement, cette rgression m'alarme moins que l'incapacit de personnes duques  lire, crire, et raisonner sans l'aide de bquilles (google).




> Quant au doute que tu voques, le doute du croyant, il n'a absolument rien  voir avec le doute du scientifique. Ce dernier est fcond, (...) le doute du croyant (...) ne sert qu'au maintien du statu quo et  la survivance du dogme.


Ceci m'a fait sourire. On est trs loin du retour du scientisme, mais certains de ses prjugs se portent bien  ce que je vois (l'ide que la science est recherche de vrit alors que la religion est prservation du dogme, c'est un peu la base des prjugs scientistes sur la religion, non?)

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Sans physique quantique pas d'effet tunnel, *pas d'effet tunnel pas de semi-conducteurs, pas de semi-conducteurs pas de transistors*, et pas de transistors pas d'informatique.


Tu es sr? Il me semble que les semi conducteurs ont t tudis et utiliss bien avant que l'effet tunnel trouve des applications. Tu ne confondrais pas avec l'effet Hall, par hasard? 

Il me semble aussi que l'informatique est apparue avant les transistors. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour le gouvernement national, je pense que l'ide se rapproche beaucoup d'une envie de mettre des garde fous aux politiques.

Pour moi, la meilleure priode en 5me rpublique, c'est quand le prsident est en cohabitation.

Les textes sont plus quilibr(ou moins excessifs), ils passent en revue plus de cas(parce que l'on a beau dire, y a pas un seul parti politique qui sintresse a tous le monde), et surtout, les nominations sont rpartis entre plusieurs centre de pouvoir, ce qui vite de facto qu'une institutions soit noyaut par un parti.

Pour l'efficacit, je pense que sur le court terme, on a plus de conflit, mais moins de retours en arrire.

De manire gnrale, je pense que c'est une solution plus profitable a la France, entre autre parce que ca les force tous a mettre les mains dans le cambouis, et donc a mouiller la chemise.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Pour moi, la meilleure priode en 5me rpublique, c'est quand le prsident est en cohabitation.


Je ne suis pas franchement d'accord, voir pas du tout : lorsqu'il y a cohabitation, soit le 1er ministre soit le president ne sert plus a rien, et s'efface devant l'autre.

L'executif est toujours du meme cote que le legislatif... Et tu as un "guignol" au dessus qui n'a pas les memes idees, mais qui ne peut pas faire grand chose... A part peut-etre inaugurer les chrysanthemes ?

Je trouve plus d'interet au senat d'un cote et a l'assemblee de l'autre, si toutefois les politiciens etaient des gens qui se servent un peu de leur cerveau au lieu d'etre systematiquement du cote du parti : ce n'est pas parce qu'une loi est proposee par le camps d'en face qu'elle est forcement toute pourrie, ni parce qu'elle est proposee par son camps qu'elle est absolument merveilleuse...  Or c'est bien ce a quoi on assiste chaque jour.

----------


## souviron34

> - Qu'est-ce que la religion?
> - C'est de la politique.


Non  :;): 

a c'est "qu'est-ce qu'un ordre religieux",  ce qui n'est pas la mme chose  :;): 





> Les chinois avec leur philosophie du yin//yang se rapprochent du fonctionnement de l'univers si on tient compte de la respiration globale du cosmos (et pas interne et locale),


C'est exact, et c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles, lorsque l'on s'occupe de l'infinment grand/petit, la philosophie est insparable de la science... et donc la notion de "Dieu" ou qu'on l'appelle comme on veut, est prsente, sans pouvoir tre infirme..





> mais on est toujours dans la recherche du fonctionnement du cosmos, et si on aborde la cration du cosmos selon la thorie du yin//yang alors le cosmos aurait t cr par interaction des deux forces


Oui et ?? 

Comme le disait je crois _fcharton_, plus haut, on est ramen  la question "_ces 2 forces viennent d'o ?_"






> Tu expliques la respiration interne pour dcrire l'expansion du cosmos (selon une des trois thories) mais pour moi une partie n'est pas le tout,





> Concernant le cne de visibilit dont la pointe serait l'instant To du big bang, (bon je dirais plutt le cne de comprhension moi) et du fait qu'on ne voit rien avant, qu'on ne comprend pas ce qui se passe avant, alors la conclusion serait qu'il n'y aurait rien avant, que le temps n'existe pas avant le big bang, bein je suis plutt contre cette ide, en partant du principe que ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'est pas capable de voir une chose qu'on doit en dduire que le temps n'existe pas, que cette chose n'existe pas.


Voir plus bas...






> L o moi je suis tonn, c'est de voir des principes fondamentaux tablis parfois de longue date remis en question. Douter aujourd'hui des thories de l'volution, de la relativit gnrale ou encore de la thorie quantique - tout cela parce qu'elles heurtent le bon sens et l'intuition -, est une vritable rgression, un recul de la culture scientifique. Et voir cela sur un forum dont les participants ont pour la plupart reu une ducation de bon niveau, inspire mme par la mise en application de ces thories, est particulirement alarmant. Mais on peut faire le mme constat  l'chelle de la population.
> 
> Quant au doute que tu voques, le doute du croyant, il n'a absolument rien  voir avec le doute du scientifique. Ce dernier est fcond, il sert  remettre en cause des connaissances pour en faire natre de nouvelles ; le doute du croyant est la base de sa foi, mais au final, pour ce qui est de la connaissance, il ne sert qu'au maintien du statu quo et  la survivance du dogme.



Et ton constat est un constat de quelqu'un qui se met des oeillres.. C'est pour a que _fcharton_ et moi-mme parlons de "scientisme"...


Personne ici ne conteste (_enfin je crois_) la validit ni de la thorie de l'volution, ni de la relativit gnrale ni de la thorie quantique en tant que telle.... Et personne (je crois) ne privilgie le bon sens et l'intuition.. (_quoique, le 6me sens des animaux et de certains humains peut amener  rflchir sur le sujet, de mme que le fait que l'on ne connat - et n'utilise - mme pas 20% du cerveau, et qu'on ne sait pas vraiment comment fonctionnent nos milliards de neurones_).

Ce que d'aucuns, dont moi, contestent, c'est l'affirmation selon laquelle ces thories a) sont figes et "certaines", b) prouvent l'imbcillit de gens ayant recours  autre chose c) sont incompatibles (_comme le dit ton dernier paragraphe_) avec une approche croyante...

Car affirmer ceci est une preuve d'ignorance des implications philosophiques et des limitations autant techniques que conceptuelles....


Je jetterais bien un os  ronger aux bons dfenseurs de la Science Pure qui liminerait tout besoin de religion, ou bien qui seraient tents par les arguments de _GPPro_ plus haut que les croyants devraient dmontrer la Vracit de Dieu, mais les athes ne devraient pas dmontrer la Vracit du nant/hasard correspondant...

Dans l'ordre dcroissant par ordre de complexit, de thorie, et par ordre croissant de rapprochement par rapport aux proccupations de l'humain moyen :


Comme on l'a dit plus haut, le temps en tant que tel n'a aucune signification avant le Big Bang... Or, tant donn qu'on estiime  13.7 milliards d'annes l'age de l'Univers, et que on peut conceptuellement tout  fait envisager simplement 14 ou 20 milliards d'annes, et scientifiquement tracer un axe contenant les valeurs 13.8 ou 20 ou ...,  quelle Science ou partie de la Science permet de concevoir et d'expliquer un temps qui n'existe pas dans un univers qui n'existe pas ????  C'est  dire que signifie scientifiquement 14 ou 20 milliards d'annes alors que l'chelle de temps s'arrte  13.7, o il n'y a plus de base de la Science : plus d'espace, plus de physique, plus de chimie ??  En gros, qu'est ce que le Nant (et pas le vide) ?? 

Si lon prend maintenant dans un Univers connu  le ntre  dans lequel labsence de temps et/ou dUnivers nexiste plus, c'est  dire un vrai Univers dans lequel le temps existe, ainsi que l'espace, et o la physique et la chimie existe...  


Quel est le moyen scientifique d'apprhender la limite de cet Univers, qui, suivant les 3 modles actuellement en cours, est soit stable, soit croissant soit pulsant ?? Encore une fois "dans quoi" cet Univers est-il, puisqu'on lui attribue une "limite", une "circonfrence", une "frontire", une "taille" ??
Quel est le moyen scientifique d'apphender ce que la thorie nous dit, qui est que le centre mathmatique d'un trou noir n'existe plus suivant la Science qu'on connat ???    Et que il pourrait tre la source, le Big Bang, d'un Univers parallle ???
Pourquoi le cristal de quartz est-il octogonal et celui de glace hexagonal et non pas l'inverse ?
Pourquoi 2 jumeaux homozygotes ne sont-ils pas identiques ?? Pourtant d'aprs les arguments cits par _GrandFather_ ou _GPPro_ ils possdent non seulement le mme ADN mais exactement les mmes conditions _in utero_ ..
Pourquoi 2 chatons tachets, ou 2 petits zbres, ou lopards ou tigres, sortant de la mme porte des mmes parents, pour l'un par exemple il aura une tache blanche au coin de l'oeil et pour l'autre au bout du nez ?
Pourquoi un gamin comme le petit Grgory est-il assassin  7 ans et que un tueur en srie ou le plus sanguinaire des dictateurs peut-il mourir dans son lit  l'ge respectable de 85 ou 90 ans ??
Pourquoi un enfant de 12 ans meure-t-il d'une leucmie foudroyante, d'un cancer, ou d'une maladie orpheline, et qu'un mec comme Mick Jagger ou Keith Richards, ayant aval des quantits astronomiques de LSD, alcools, drogues, etc, sont toujours vaillants  70 ans ???

Et on peut continuer longtemps comme a...


Sur l'ensemble de ces points, personne n'a - et sur les premiers personne n'aura jamais - de rponse, par construction autant scientifique que philosophique....


Si maintenant tu veux qu'on joue  "qui a la plus grosse", je veux bien, mais je pense que tu seras hautement surpris, et je serais toi je ne m'aventurerais pas trop sur le terrain que "_moi je suis un scientifique et ceux qui contestent ce que je dis n'ont eu qu'une ducation universitaire_"...


Si les liens que j'ai fourni (_et merci  SunChaser d'avoir cit Michel Cass_) ne vous suffisent pas  admettre qu'on peut tre scientifique et non seulement douter de l'omnipotence de la Science - et que c'est mme un devoir en tant que scientifique - mais ventuellement  tre galement croyant, je maintiens alors que nous allons vers un profond Age des Tnbres avec vous comme Ayatollahs..  Car il semble alors que ce niveau de discussion semble dpasser vos capacits... et que du coup vous traitiez tous ceux qui admettent ne pas avoir de rponses toutes faites comme des "mcrants"...



C'est la raison profonde pour laquelle je dis que je suis athe de fait et agnostique de rflexion...






> Dans l'actualit rcente, il commence  tre question d'un gouvernement "d'union nationale" ainsi que d'un remaniement. Vous en pensez quoi ?
> Personnellement je n'en vois pas l'intrt. A partir du moment o le prsident veut continuer sur son programme, je ne vois pas trop ce que changerait le nom du ministre (en dehors de quelques dtails  la marge).


Cela fait belle lurette que je l'ai dit, c'est pour a qu'en 2007 je penchais plus pour Bayrou.. Je trouve grotesque et contre-productif cette sparation "gauche-droite" politicienne.... 

Il y a des bonnes ides partout - de mme que des cons...  Et se baser sur une diviison gauche/droite ne fait que couper grossirement en 2. Personne ne sort "gagnant", surtout pas le pays, chacun critiquant ou dfaisant ce qu'a fait l'autre...

Et l, comme  la sortie de la Guerre, on va nous abreuver de "union nationale", alors que simplement le bon sens devrait prvaloir, et pas seulement en temps de grave crise...


Quant au remaniement, si il n'est pas accompagn de cette ouverture, je n'y vois strictment aucun intrt pour nous, seulement pour FH et le PS, qui pouront, comme les gouvernements prcdents -  l'exception notable de Sarkozy et Fillon - faire sauter "le fusible" en rejetant la faute sur celui qui part, et pourront esprer faire croire au "renouveau".... Et quand je vois cetaines attitudes sur ce forum, je pense qu'ils ont raison de raisonner en termes d'aussi basse tactique, une partie de la population est tout  fait ouverte  se faire guider de cette manire, et suffisamment borne pour ne pas voir le calcul derrire...

----------


## GrandFather

> Tu es sr? Il me semble que les semi conducteurs ont t tudis et utiliss bien avant que l'effet tunnel trouve des applications. Tu ne confondrais pas avec l'effet Hall, par hasard?


Etudis, oui, utiliss  chelle industrielle avant l'apparition du transistor, non. Par contre, ma formulation tait effectivement maladroite.



> Il me semble aussi que l'informatique est apparue avant les transistors.


L, tu joues sur les mots. Il est vident que l'informatique telle que nous la connaissons actuellement n'existerait pas sans l'invention du transistor, si on en tait encore aux relais et aux tubes  vide.

EDIT: ah, et au fait, bien jou pour les points de suspension dans la citation de ma phrase concernant le doute des croyants, histoire de la faire abonder dans ton sens.  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

gangsoleil, justement, le guignol, il sert a quelque chose.

Je pense que la droite comme la gauche sont capable de grer le pays et de le sortir de l'ornire. L'une ou l'autre des politiques  autant de sens que l'autre, et quoi qu'il arrive, quand on voit ce qui se passe depuis toujours... je vois mal comment on pourrait faire pire.

L ou le bat blesse, cest que 50% de leur temps est utiliss non pas  faier leur boulot, mais a faire de la politique : 
 - arroser leurs amis
 - placer des potes
 - faire des marchs public truqus
 - trust le maximum d'administration / de prfectures pour noyauter le pouvoir.
 - ... 

Je ne dit mme pas que c'est une question de volont, mais la rpublique n'offre que peu de garde fous(y a qu'a voir le nombre de fois qu'ils ont fonctionn) et elle juge souvent a postriori, voir laisse ce pouvoir aux lecteurs.

La ou c'est interessant, c'est que si il y a quelqu'un de pouvoir oppos, ils sont obligs de se tenir un peu plus tranquille. Les postes doivent se partager(tu me laisse prendre celui ci pour mon pote, tu prends celui ci pour le tient), les lois compltement abusives ou dcisions dbiles sont directement exfiltres du conseil des ministres.

Bref, on met notre gouvernement sous surveillance rapproch.
Cette surveillance rapproche pouvant galement servir a donner des excuses : "dsol, le march public je ne peux pas, l'autre nous observe toujours, c'est trop gros...)

C'est donc loin d'tre inutile.

regarde par exemple le nombre de scandale entre 97 et 2002, et en gnral sous les cohabitations, et ceux qui arrivent en priodes normales... je pense que tu verras vite que la mentalit est bien diffrentes.


@ ceux que dieu, la nature et l'volution intresse beaucoup... on pourrait pas crer une autre discussion pour garder celle ci a propos de la politique ? 40 posts, c'est plus de la digression, c'est carrment de l'abordage de sujet !!!

----------


## alexrtz

> le fait que l'on ne connat - et n'utilise - mme pas 20% du cerveau, et qu'on ne sait pas vraiment comment fonctionnent nos milliards de neurones


As-tu des sources concernant ce "fait" ?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mythe_d...8te_du_cerveau
http://www.sciencepresse.qc.ca/jdm/jdm37.html
http://www.charlatans.info/dix-pourcents-cerveau.php
http://www.pourlascience.fr/ewb_page...veau-20882.php
(tous ces articles prennent comme exemple la valeur de 10% parce que, comme le souligne celui de Wikipkia, c'est la valeur qu'on entend le + souvent)

----------


## souviron34

> As-tu des sources concernant ce "fait" ?


J'aurais d plus insister sur "connatre"....


http://www2.cnrs.fr/journal/3787.htm


http://www.frc.asso.fr/

http://www.frc.asso.fr/Le-cerveau-et...e-la-recherche

http://www.frc.asso.fr/Le-neurodon/s...-communication

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=brain+review

http://www.med.univ-rennes1.fr/sisra...p.196-199.html

Si tu regardes dans beaucoup de rsultats, tu verras ce que cite ce dernier papier :




> QUELLE EN EST LA CAUSE?
> 
> Elle est par dfinition indtermine, ce qui suppose d'avoir cart tout caractre gntique ou volutif. Si la cause est difficile  trouver, c'est qu'il s'agit probablement d'anomalies discrtes du fonctionnement ou de la structure des rseaux neuronaux. Les progrs de la gntique et de l'investigation materno-foetale offrent un vaste champ de recherche.


Il en va de mme pour la plupart des maladies psychitriques et comment les soigner, plus pas mal d'autres.. Des pistes arrivent,  mais on est trs loin du compte - comme par exemple pour la sclrose en plaques, la maladie de Parkinson, etc etc...

----------


## dragonno

Je suis d'accord avec *Rod :*



> De rcents rsultats ont montr que parmi les facteurs d'adaptation, la collaboration inter-espce avait beaucoup plus d'importance que ne l'avait suppos Darwin, qui insistait essentiellement sur la seule volution d'une espce. La collaboration inter-espce (ou entraide) est en fait plus une constante qu'une exception, et c'est un facteur primordial de slection dans le sens o les espces capables de s'entraider s'adapteront mieux.


Je suis d'accord avec *Souviron :*



> Ce que d'aucuns, dont moi, contestent, c'est l'affirmation selon laquelle ces thories a) sont figes et "certaines", b) prouvent l'imbcillit de gens ayant recours  autre chose c) sont incompatibles (comme le dit ton dernier paragraphe) avec une approche croyante...


*Et surtout celle-l :*



> qu'on peut tre scientifique et non seulement douter de l'omnipotence de la Science - et que c'est mme un devoir en tant que scientifique -


Le doute permet de faire avancer la science, et un exemple en est celui qui a os un jour penser que la terre tait ronde alors que toute la communaut scientifique et religieuse pensait le contraire.

Je pense qu'en France on est habitu  voter comme a :


> je pense qu'ils ont raison de raisonner en termes d'aussi basse tactique, une partie de la population est tout  fait ouverte  se faire guider de cette manire, et suffisamment borne pour ne pas voir le calcul derrire...


La preuve c'est que dans d'autres pays, un politicien qui a tromp le peuple est mal considr, on ne veut pas d elui, mais dans les pays comme nous en France ou en Italie (qui a la mme origine du droit et de la mentalit : poque romaine) on hsite pas  revoter pour un politicien qui  nous a bern, menti, et mis  mal.

*Par GranFather :*



> Etudis, oui, utiliss  chelle industrielle avant l'apparition du transistor, non.


Les radios  galne taient trs rpandus dans les foyers, donc le semi-conducteur tait utilis industriellement dej avant le transistor.
La diode au germanium dans toutes ses applications tait utilise avant le transistor.
C'est d'ailleurs  partir de diodes  pointes qui avaient t rates que la dcouverte du transistor a t possible en 1948 par Bardeen, Brattain et Shockley.
L'application des transistors bipolaires  t retardes parce que les chercheurs n'arrivaient pas  avoir des rsultats constats,  cause de l'impuret des semi-conducteurs, ce que la recherche a amlior finalement et le transistor bipolaire est sorti (au germanium dans un premier temps).

Par contre le transistor mos a mis en effet longtemps avant d'tre appliqu en pratique civile, hors labos, car le transistor mos tait trop fragile.

Enfin pour dire que l'industrialisation des semi-conducteurs a t faite avant l'apparition des transistors, sinon je comprend bien ton point de vue qu'on se verrait pas aujourd'hui avec des ordinateurs  tubes  :;): 

Je suis d'accord avec *Mithrandir :*


> @ ceux que dieu, la nature et l'volution intresse beaucoup... on pourrait pas crer une autre discussion pour garder celle ci a propos de la politique ? 40 posts, c'est plus de la digression, c'est carrment de l'abordage de sujet !!!


Pareil sur le dbat science  :;): 
Et je dirais mme mieux, laissons la religion  tout un chacun, y a pas de besoin de dbat pour a, c'est chacun qui voit ce qu'il fait de la religion.
C'est du domaine du priv, tandis que la politique c'est du domaine public.

*Politique :*
D'accord avec Mithrandyr qu'il faut des garde-fous (tiens le mot est bien choisi^^) contre les politiciens qui ne pensent qu'au noyautage politique par leur leur parti au lieu de penser  nous.

*Par Alexrtz :*



> As-tu des sources concernant ce "fait" ?


a nous est gal le % de notre cerveau, on sait trs bien qu'on ne l'utilise pas compltement de faon consciente.
Sinon on serait tous des kasparov vu la puissance phnomnale de nos cerveaux.

----------


## r0d

Pour revenir sur le sujet initial, je vous propose une critique mticuleuse de la politique conomique du gouvernement franais.

Un papier parfaitement objectif, bien videmment  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> a nous est gal le % de notre cerveau, on sait trs bien qu'on ne l'utilise pas compltement de faon consciente.
> Sinon on serait tous des kasparov vu la puissance phnomnale de nos cerveaux.


On peut aussi citer l'autisme, les chamans et le vaudou, les fakirs, les "petits gnies" comme le gamin de 17 ou 18 ans il y a 2 ou 3 ans, qui peut calculer de tte des multiplications de nombre  20 ciffres, plus vite qu'un ordinateur, parce qu'il associe des images  tel ou tel chiffre (http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5...pekbDGdOGiDMIg ou http://www.automatesintelligents.com...ut/tammet.html), etc etc.. 



La liste est relativement immense des choses qu'on ne sait pas sur comment fonctionne notre cerveau...

Quant  savoir combien on en utilise, une brve discussion avec des vieux, des grand'parents ou n'importe quelle personne age, devrait mettre en vidence qu'ils sont capables de se souvenir d'un moment fugace, d'une odeur, d'une image .. Ou les noys qui en rchappent ou les survivants d'une grande chite en montagne, qui disent "voir leur vie dfiler"...

Sachant qu'on voit 25 images/seconde, qu'on sent et entend des milliards de milliards de choses dans notre vie, o vont-elles, comment sont-elles stockes, comment sont-elles rcupres, comment sont faites les associations ???????

----------


## r0d

> Je suis d'accord avec *Rod :*


Merde, j'ai d dire une connerie...
Non mais en fait, tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi, mais avec "certains rsultats rcents de la science". Ouf, l'honneur est sauf. Et si j'ai bien compris ta faon de voir les choses, tu es d'accord avec ce rsultat pour la seule raison qu'il te semble vident.

----------


## r0d

> [...] on voit 25 images/seconde [...]


Pardon pour ce hors-sujet, mais le soucis d'exactitude me force  intervenir.
En fait, a n'a pas de sens de dire "nous voyons 25 images par seconde", car notre vue est un phnomne continu (par opposition  discret), et donc on voit "une infinit non dnombrable d'images par secondes". a n'a pas non plus vraiment de sens, car ce ne sont pas des images que nous voyons, mais passons. En fait, c'est l'effet phi qui permet de gnrer l'illusion de continuit lorsque 25 images par secondes sont affiches. Mais en ralit, le cerveau est capable de traiter bien plus de 25 images par secondes. Une fois n'est pas coutume, mais ce sont les jeux vidos qui sont  la source de certains rsultats rcents, car on s'est rendu compte que mme au del de 200 fps, certains joueurs notaient des diffrences. En fait, le cerveau humain peut traiter des flash de 1/200 000me de seconde. Mais cette capacit de traitement dpend de plein de facteurs. Voir ici par exemple.

----------


## souviron34

> Pardon pour ce hors-sujet, mais le soucis d'exactitude me force  intervenir.
> En fait, a n'a pas de sens de dire "nous voyons 25 images par seconde", car notre vue est un phnomne continu (par opposition  discret), et donc on voit "une infinit non dnombrable d'images par secondes". a n'a pas non plus vraiment de sens, car ce ne sont pas des images que nous voyons, mais passons. En fait, c'est l'effet phi qui permet de gnrer l'illusion de continuit lorsque 25 images par secondes sont affiches. Mais en ralit, le cerveau est capable de traiter bien plus de 25 images par secondes. Une fois n'est pas coutume, mais ce sont les jeux vidos qui sont  la source de certains rsultats rcents, car on s'est rendu compte que mme au del de 200 fps, certains joueurs notaient des diffrences. En fait, le cerveau humain peut traiter des flash de 1/200 000me de seconde. Mais cette capacit de traitement dpend de plein de facteurs. Voir ici par exemple.


Merci de la prcision  ::): 

Et a ne fait que rajouter de l'eau  ce que je disais, d'ailleurs, en multipliant l'normit de ce que le cerveau traite, classifie, stocke, et ventuellement rcupre  un moment donn...  ::):

----------


## Invit

> @ ceux que dieu, la nature et l'volution intresse beaucoup... on pourrait pas crer une autre discussion pour garder celle ci a propos de la politique ? 40 posts, c'est plus de la digression, c'est carrment de l'abordage de sujet !!!


Dsol, Pierre. On arrte, on arrte! (mme si je serais assez intress de parler avec qui veut de mcanique relativiste, dans le cadre d'un vague projet perso encore flou, Jean, si tu as envie de perdre ton temps, mets moi un MP)

Pour ce qui est de la cohabitation, je crois que tu en as (mais tu n'es pas le seul) une image bien trop positive. Pour les fondateurs de la cinquime, la cohabitation tait une anomalie qui n'aurait jamais d se produire. L'esprit de la Constitution, c'tait de dgager des majorits. 

La premire cohabitation Mitterand a surpris tout le monde, parce que les institutions ne se sont pas croules. Maintenant, en dehors d'assurer la rlection du prsident, je ne sais pas trop  quoi elle a servi. La seconde n'en tait pas vraiment une, Mitterand tait mourant, donc un prsident absent.

La cohabitation Jospin me parait aussi trs survendue. Si elle avait si bien march, Jospin aurait gagn en 2002. Par ailleurs, elle a bnfici d'une priode de croissance mondiale (en grande partie de  la premire bulle internet). En priode de croissance, tout est plus facile, non?


De nos jours, le principal problme d'une cohabitation c'est la pusillanimit de Hollande, et sa tendance naturelle  ne rien faire. Il en avait la rputation au PS, on avait dit que la fonction le changerait, mais il a tout fait contre (ne serait-ce qu'en choisissant Ayrault, pas un tonique non plus, comme premier ministre). Et un an plus tard, en dehors du mariage gay, de l'affaire Cahuzac, et du bordel ambiant, on attend toujours le changement qu'est maintenant, les chocs de comptitivit, de simplification, et toutes les belles formules creuses... 

Du coup, vu l'ampleur de la crise et vu le caractre du prsident, on peu se demander si la cohabitation est une si bonne ide. Tu ne crois pas que a fournirait  Hollande l'excuse idale pour continuer  ne rien faire, voire en faire encore moins (ce qui serait un record), et que si on ne fait rien, on va se cogner la situation de la Grce avec le PIB de la France...


Ceci dit, je doute qu'Hollande bouge maintenant. Je suis prt  parier qu'il se voit en Mitterand de 81, et voudrait une cohabitation en fin de mandat, dans l'espoir de se faire rlire sur un pur calcul politicien. Pour cela il faudrait que la cohabitation commence vers 2015 (aprs les cantonales, mon ide c'est que le scrutin a t dplac dans ce but), ou au pire aprs les municipales, l'an prochain. Un an aprs l'lection, a parait un peu tt...

A mon avis, on va juste ravoir Ayrault avec 20 ministres de moins, enfin, 18, ou plutt... 15, euh je veux dire 13... Bref, on va virer quelques invisibles, en promouvoir quelques autres (Fleur Pellerin semble tenir la corde : elle est en photo partout, ces temps ci, et en plus il parait que c'est une star en Core, et qu'elle tutoie Psy, du coup elle se verrait bien  l'industrie et au commerce extrieur), nous vendre ce gouvernement "ramass" de 25 personnes comme comme un grand changement, continuer  nommer des commissions, et  publier des rapports, et  augmenter les impots, et  dire que c'est pas notre faute, m'dame, et que c'tait pire sous Sarko, en esprant que ca tienne encore six mois...

Enfin bon, a ne sera compltement perdu, et a permettra probablement de placer quelques chefs de cabinets  la tte de grandes entreprises... (le mari de Najat est sur la liste d'attente, ce serait bte qu'il n'ait rien, quand mme...)


Je crains qu'il n'y ait plus grand chose  faire. On s'est choisi un mollasson comme champion de la gauche imbattable, on l'a lu, puisque la gauche tait imbattable, il s'est choisi une bande de mollassons, qu'on a soutenu avec application, en expliquant qu'il fallait leur donner le temps. Bref, on s'est choisi le candidat qui nous disait que tout allait bien se passer, mme s'il tait vident qu'il disait n'importe quoi. Maintenant, on se rend compte qu'effectivement, il disait n'importe quoi, et on a encore 4 ans  tirer...

Allez, plus que 4 ans...

[Edit] allez, le sondage du jour...

_Si l'lection avait lieu dimanche, Hollande serait exclu au premier tour 
19% des Franais dclarent qu'ils voteraient pour Franois Hollande, 34% pour Nicolas Sarkozy et 23% pour Marine Le Pen, selon un sondage CSA pour BFMTV._

http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/si-l...1661353_20.php

Le dsaveu, c'est maintenant...

Francois

----------


## dragonno

*Par ROD :*



> Citation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Envoy par dragonno Voir le message
> Je suis d'accord avec Rod :
> 			
> ...


Je ne te suis pas l oO
Je suis d'accord avec le message que tu avais cris c'est tout, mais sinon tu dmontres clairement le problme de fond qui est en toi, celui qui fait que a te semblerait un dshonneur d'tre d'accord avec tes contradicteurs.
Comme tu le vois, moi je ne suis pas comme toi, je trouve normal de pouvoir tre d'accord avec un de mes contradicteurs (toi en loccurrence) sur un autre sujet que celui lequel on est en contradiction.
*Oh le malheureux ROD*, j'ai t d'accord avec un de ses posts, MDR...

*Par Fcharton :*



> Maintenant, on se rend compte qu'effectivement, il disait n'importe quoi, et on a encore 4 ans  tirer...
> Allez, plus que 4 ans...


C'est dommage qu'il n'existe pas de loi pour parer  ce genre de problme.
Pouvoir stopper la politique d'un dirigeant qui ne plat pas  la majorit de la population.

*Politique actuelle :*
Vous avez vu ce soir le dbat Moscovicci//Marine le Pen ?
Sur BFMTV.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour ce qui est de la cohabitation, je crois que tu en as (mais tu n'es pas le seul) une image bien trop positive. Pour les fondateurs de la cinquime, la cohabitation tait une anomalie qui n'aurait jamais d se produire. L'esprit de la Constitution, c'tait de dgager des majorits.


C'est une chose que je n'approuve pas, mais bon... je ne suis pas un fan de la 5me rpublique.



> La cohabitation Jospin me parait aussi trs survendue. Si elle avait si bien march, Jospin aurait gagn en 2002. Par ailleurs, elle a bnfici d'une priode de croissance mondiale (en grande partie de  la premire bulle internet). En priode de croissance, tout est plus facile, non?


Y a des circonstance qui l'ont aid.
Aprs, je suis dsol, mais jospin n'a pas perdu a cause de son bilan.
C'est une connerie qu'on aime rpt.
La gauche runie a fris ses reccord de voix en 2002. le problme, c'est qu'elle tait en ordre dispers, et que jospin avait 2 dfaut : 
 - pas assez politicien
 - pas assez protecteur, trop technicrate

Et je pense que la cohabitation lui a fait beaucoup de mal sur le premier point. Ce qui l'a tu, c'est tous les courants du PS qui se sont dsolidaris de lui, entre autre je pense parce que la soupe n'tait pas assez bonne. Mais c'est un peu une consquence de la cohabitation.... moins de soupe pour un parti unique.

Il a donc du choisir, donc faire des mcontents, qu'il n'a pas su rallier autour de lui par la suite, entre autre a cause de son cot pas prsidentiable.


De ce point de vue l, la cohabitation a pou moi t un chec pour le parti, mais une russite pour le pays qui n'est pas ressorti au bout de 5 annes completement noyaut de partout avec des gens de la gauche au pouvoir dans toutes les entits possibles.

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui l'a tu, c'est tous les courants du PS qui se sont dsolidaris de lui, entre autre je pense parce que la soupe n'tait pas assez bonne. Mais c'est un peu une consquence de la cohabitation.... moins de soupe pour un parti unique.


Je trouve cette explication (qui est l'interprtation officielle au PS) un rien simpliste. 

D'abord, il y avait multiplication de candidats  gauche comme  droite : Jospin avait Chevnement et Taubira, Chirac avait Bayrou, Saint Josse, Madelin, Boutin, mme Le Pen avait Mgret. En fait, Chirac a fait un score assez bas. Note bien aussi que la dsunion de la gauche au premier tour n'tait pas une nouveaut en politique.

Il y a bien eu une monte de l'extrme gauche (Besancenot et Laguiller taient  10%), mais qui s'accompagnait d'une baisse historique du PCF. En fait, le principal aspect tait la monte du FN, dans une moindre mesure de l'extrme gauche, et de l'abstention. 

Je crois que l'explication ce sont moins les courants PS que la dsaffection de l'lectorat pour la politique "centre gauche mou" de Jospin, et la radicalisation de l'lectorat populaire, qu'on observe encore aujourd'hui. La ralit,  mon avis, c'est que Jospin parlait aux cadres, aux classes duques, mais ni aux jeunes, ni surtout aux classes populaires. 

Et les 35 heures sont une rforme emblmatique de cette volution du PS. Ca a t trs bien pour les salaris qui en bnficiaient, donc une classe moyenne ou suprieure, travaillant dans de grandes entreprises, qui ont gagn des RTT. Et ceci explique le faible score de Chirac. Mais les salaris des PME, qui n'ont rien eu, ont eu l'impression de se faire avoir, et les ouvriers et chomeurs ont eu l'impression d'avoir attendu passer les trains, pendant qu'on distribuait des congs supplmentaires  ses potes salaris...

Il est d'ailleurs intressant de voir la raction lors de l'lection suivante :   droite, a a donn Sarkozy, qui ratissait cet lectorat populaire qu'on avait oubli. A gauche, ils avaient Royal, mais l'idologie tait domine par les groupes qui  formeront Terra Nova, pas spcialement intresss par le peuple. Et ca se revoit actuellement, Hollande n'tait certainement pas le plus "populaire" des prsidentialisables, s'est constitu un gouverment de technocrates (jeunes, grandes coles, purs politiques). Il ne faut pas chercher ailleurs l'effondrement dans les sondages.

Francois

----------


## Invit

On cause mais pendant ce temps le gouvernement et la majorit agissent. La dernire en date...

http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/lo...13-2770243.php

On tombe un peu dans le grotesque, non? Le principe de la saisine du CE est que les fermetures prendront encore plus de temps, et couteront encore plus cher... Bref, ca ne cre pas un emploi, a ne sauvera pas d'entreprise, et l'effet sur les quelques trangers qui voudraient peut tre installer des usines en France sera radical.

Mesure purement lectoraliste, quoi... Le groupe PS  l'assemble flatte ses lecteurs, qui ne sont pas ouvriers, et ne travaillent pas dans les groupes qui ferment...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Fcharton, je ne sais pas... ok, on entre un peu dans l'change capitaliste, mais tuer un site rentable pour tre bien sur de ne pas subir de concurrence locale pendant qu'on s'installe dans le pays d'a cot... c'est pas mieux non plus.

Comme pour certaine entreprises, l'investissement pour redmarrer les machines est bien plus gros que celui pour les maintenir en place, ca sera un encouragement a la continuation plutt que la destruction. 

Pkoi pas.
Je demande  voir en fait.

J'avais pour ma part une question.
Que pensez-vous de cette histoire d'abattement sur les plue value.

et des autres mesures listes dans cet article : 
http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...8455_3234.html

----------


## r0d

> Je suis d'accord avec le message que tu avais cris c'est tout, mais sinon tu dmontres clairement le problme de fond qui est en toi, celui qui fait que a te semblerait un dshonneur d'tre d'accord avec tes contradicteurs.


C'tait de l'humour, jeune padawan.
Le cynisme, l'ironie et le second degr sont des protections que je revt de plus en plus frquemment. Je ne sais plus qui disait, quelque chose du genre: "ce que notre poque a d'exceptionnel c'est d'avoir engendr des individus capables de la supporter". On se protge comme on peut. Certains se rfugient dans la paranoa (l'ennemi est  nos porte, le couteau aux dents), d'autres dans la croyance (il y a une conscience quelque part qui veille sur moi), et d'autres dans l'humour. Pour peu que ces derniers ne soient pas trs dous dans l'art de la rocambole, alors le message passe mal. J'ai peur que ce ne soit mon cas.

----------


## GPPro

> C'tait de l'humour, jeune padawan.
> Le cynisme, l'ironie et le second degr sont des protections que je revt de plus en plus frquemment. Je ne sais plus qui disait, quelque chose du genre: "ce que notre poque a d'exceptionnel c'est d'avoir engendr des individus capables de la supporter". On se protge comme on peut. Certains se rfugient dans la paranoa (l'ennemi est  nos porte, le couteau aux dents), d'autres dans la croyance (il y a une conscience quelque part qui veille sur moi), et d'autres dans l'humour. Pour peu que ces derniers ne soient pas trs dous dans l'art de la rocambole, alors le message passe mal. J'ai peur que ce ne soit mon cas.


Il manque le cynisme dans ta liste.

----------


## Invit

> Fcharton, je ne sais pas... ok, on entre un peu dans l'change capitaliste, mais tuer un site rentable pour tre bien sur de ne pas subir de concurrence locale pendant qu'on s'installe dans le pays d'a cot... c'est pas mieux non plus.


Certainement, mais j'ai l'impression que cette ide que "la plupart des sites industriels qu'on ferme sont rentables" est un fantasme de syndicaliste. L'impression que j'en ai, c'est que la plupart du temps, on ferme des sites encore rentables mais condamns  court ou moyen terme.

Ce qui me parait ennuyeux dans cette loi, c'est que a va rallonger une procdure qui tait dj trop longue. Actuellement, si tu as une usine sur trois qui va mal, entre les dlais de prvenance, les recours, les visites de Montebourg, tu en as pour plusieurs annes, pas mal  de cots, et tu risques de tuer les deux usines qui vont bien au passage. Cette loi ajoute une nouvelle possibilit de recours, qui va encore allonger les dlais. 

La loi ne sauvera probablement AUCUN emploi: dans la plupart des cas, on multipliera les recours, et on mettra les entreprises  l'amende (qui prvoieront ce cout supplmentaire), mais en rallongeant les dlais, elle va aggraver un des problmes actuels, qui fait qu'on empche des entreprises qui vont "juste un peu mal", de corriger le tir. Et l'effet d'annonce ne va certainement pas dans le bon sens.




> J'avais pour ma part une question.
> Que pensez-vous de cette histoire d'abattement sur les plue value.
> 
> et des autres mesures listes dans cet article : 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...8455_3234.html


Les abattements, je crois que c'est juste Fleur Pellerin qui se positionne pour le nouveau gouvernement... La mesure me parait tre essentiellement de l'enfumage, dans la mesure o cet abattement existait dj (il n'a jamais t prvu de taxer les plus values  75%, c'tait juste les pigeons qui faisaient leur comm'). Je crois avoir dj dit ce que je pensais de cette approche fonde sur les plus values : le message qui passe c'est qu'on cre une entreprise pour la vendre, pas pour la faire grandir, encore moins la transmettre. 

C'est la vision perverse des 'entrepreneurs' de diploms d'HEC, qui croient que la valeur d'une boite, ce sont ses commerciaux, et son DAF. 



Pour le reste, on est dans les dlires habituels : la reprise, ce serait donc des jeunes des quartiers dfavoriss qui crent des emplois, et il faudrait des "formations  l'universit" (c'est sur que des universitaires sauront rpondre  ces questions), et on les aiderait en prolongeant leur scu tudiante. Ca me confirme dans l'ide qu'ils n'ont pas DU TOUT pris conscience du problme. 

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Certainement, mais j'ai l'impression que cette ide que "la plupart des sites industriels qu'on ferme sont rentables" est un fantasme de syndicaliste. L'impression que j'en ai, c'est que la plupart du temps, on ferme des sites encore rentables mais condamns  court ou moyen terme.


Je crois au contraire que c'est une dure ralit. Beaucoup d'entreprises rentables ferment, car elle ne sont pas assez rentables pour les actionnaires. Ce n'est pas nouveau, les exemples sont nombreux (je n'ai pas le temps de faire une recherche maintenant, mais je pourrai faire a  l'occasion si tu es vraiment septique).

----------


## ManusDei

> Certainement, mais j'ai l'impression que cette ide que "la plupart des sites industriels qu'on ferme sont rentables" est un fantasme de syndicaliste. L'impression que j'en ai, c'est que la plupart du temps, on ferme des sites encore rentables mais condamns  court ou moyen terme.


Mes connaissances sont limites, mais le seul cas d'entreprise promise  fermeture que j'ai vu c'tait une usine de Continental. Elle allait tourner  moiti de rgime pendant 1 an et demie... mais les carnets de commandes taient plein pour les 2 annes qui suivaient.

C'est probablement un hasard  ::aie:: , mais Continental  l'poque prvoyait de transfrer de l'activit dans une usine neuve dans un pays de l'est.

----------


## Invit

> Je crois au contraire que c'est une dure ralit. Beaucoup d'entreprises rentables ferment, car elle ne sont pas assez rentables pour les actionnaires.


Il faudrait s'entendre sur ce qu'on appelle "rentable". En entreprise, j'ai souvent entendu parler d'activit rentable pour dsigner un truc qui ne perdrait pas d'argent si: 

- on ne payait pas ses dettes
- le sige ne facturait pas l'administratif
- la conjoncture, dprime depuis cinq ans, reprenait
- l'ambiance, infme, s'amliorait

bref, si la marmotte...

Egalement, si les actionnaires actuels ne trouvent pas le site rentable, je ne vois pas trs bien comment on trouvera un repreneur, qui est galement actionnaire, mais qui va devoir payer en amont, puis se rentabiliser...

Enfin, je suis d'accord que les licenciements boursiers existent, mais je ne vois pas en quoi une amende pour licenciement boursier changera quoi que ce soit  la situation actuelle...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> (je n'ai pas le temps de faire une recherche maintenant, mais je pourrai faire a  l'occasion si tu es vraiment septique).


Comme la fosse ?  ::dehors::

----------


## Caro999

> Mes connaissances sont limites, mais le seul cas d'entreprise promise  fermeture que j'ai vu c'tait une usine de Continental. Elle allait tourner  moiti de rgime pendant 1 an et demie... mais les carnets de commandes taient plein pour les 2 annes qui suivaient.
> 
> C'est probablement un hasard , mais Continental  l'poque prvoyait de transfrer de l'activit dans une usine neuve dans un pays de l'est.


L'affaire Continental est en fait un dommage collatral de la financiarisation de la vie industrielle et conomique franaise. 

Conti en est un bon exemple parce que la groupe allemand Schaeffler a accumul des dettes monstrueuses en voulant acheter (OPA hostile) un groupe 3 x plus gros que lui. 

On peut lire le dtail de l'affaire chez Wikipdia.

----------


## Invit

> Elle allait tourner  moiti de rgime pendant 1 an et demie... mais les carnets de commandes taient plein pour les 2 annes qui suivaient.


Il faut dgager de sacres marges pour arriver  financer ce genre de variations d'activit, et note bien qu'un "carnet de commande plein"  moyen terme, ce n'est JAMAIS une garantie.

Il faudrait voir les chiffres, mais il n'est pas du tout vident qu'une telle structure soit rentable. Ca dpend du taux de marge. En gros, si tu passes deux ans en pertes parce qu' demi rgime, et que tu fais deux ans de bnfices, il est possible que le rsultat final soit une perte, malgr le carnet de commandes plein.




> C'est probablement un hasard , mais Continental  l'poque prvoyait de transfrer de l'activit dans une usine neuve dans un pays de l'est.


Ce n'est certainement pas un hasard, mais je ne vois pas trs bien en quoi la mesure propose rglera quoi que ce soit. On a voulu le libre change, on l'a, on a voulu notre conomie tertiaire du futur, o on garderait les activits  "valeur ajoute", et maintenant la mode est  la monte en gamme  et  l'innovation. 

On continue  avoir le taux d'imposition des entreprises les plus levs du monde, des charges dmentes, et une bureaucratie que nous envieraient des dmocraties populaires tatillonnes. Et on nomme au gouvernement des bureaucrates, qui n'ont jamais vu une entreprise de prs, et qui croient fermement que l'impot peut tre patriotique et incitatif. 

Il n'y a donc rien de mystrieux  ce que la plupart des groupes industriels considrent que toute usine franaise est condamne  moyen terme, et qu'ils anticipent... On en revient  la dfinition qu'on donne  rentable. 

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Comme la fosse ?


 ::oops:: 

tin je suis pas dans mon assiette aujourd'hui... besoin de vacances moi  ::cry::

----------


## GPPro

> tin je suis pas dans mon assiette aujourd'hui... besoin de vacances moi


Dsol, c'est juste que cette faute m'a toujours fait rire, humour pipi-caca quand tu nous tiens...

Sinon, pour les vacances, je suis preneur aussi !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les abattements, je crois que c'est juste Fleur Pellerin qui se positionne pour le nouveau gouvernement... La mesure me parait tre essentiellement de l'enfumage, dans la mesure o cet abattement existait dj (il n'a jamais t prvu de taxer les plus values  75%, c'tait juste les pigeons qui faisaient leur comm'). Je crois avoir dj dit ce que je pensais de cette approche fonde sur les plus values : le message qui passe c'est qu'on cre une entreprise pour la vendre, pas pour la faire grandir, encore moins la transmettre.


Ctait cette partie qui m'interessait le plus.

Ce qui m'a tonn dans les abatements, c'est la progression au dbut, 20%, puis 50% en 2 ans des plues value exonres.

J'aurais plus compris si on avait eu 5%, 10%, 20%, 35%, 50%... bref, un abbatement sur le long terme qui inciterait a fournir des entreprises avec une vision moins courtermiste que tu dnonces  juste titre.

L, on a l'impression qu'il faut surtout lancer la boite le plus tot possible officiellement, puis la faire monter vers 2ans et demi de vie officielle, la vendre et empocher a vue de nez la plue value optimale.

Quand je vois que je bosse sur mon site d'ides depuis 1 an et que je vais a peine le lancer officiellement... 2 ans, ca me parait trs court.

----------


## souviron34

> Ce qui m'a tonn dans les abatements, c'est la progression au dbut, 20%, puis 50% en 2 ans des plues value exonres.
> ..
> L, on a l'impression qu'il faut surtout lancer la boite le plus tot possible officiellement, puis la faire monter vers 2ans et demi de vie officielle, la vendre et empocher a vue de nez la plue value optimale.


Moi aussi, a m'a tonn, mais pas tant que a, dans le fond..

Comme le dit Fanois, on a affaire  des technocrates, qui ne connaissent rien et sont esbaubis par de beaux parleurs comme les Pigeons.. Et dont les conseillers sont galement technocrates, de think-tank "modernes" dans lesquels Internet est le nec-plus-ultra et les Startups l'idal industiel..

C'est effectivement ce qui ressoirt de la mesure : attendre 2 ans et se dpcher de vendre avant d'atteindre la limite fatidique des 8 ans.. Tout en ayant rcolt si possible nombre de subventions pour cause de "_startup_", "_embauche de jeunes_", "_haute technologie_", "_aide  la recherche_" et autres joyeusets...

En bref un soutien au spculatif ax sur la bulle Internet..

Qui a parl de "rindustrialisation" ??   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> L, on a l'impression qu'il faut surtout lancer la boite le plus tot possible officiellement, puis la faire monter vers 2ans et demi de vie officielle, la vendre et empocher a vue de nez la plue value optimale.


C'est le modle startup dfendu par les pigeons... Lancer vite une demi ide, un projet mal pens, mettre beaucoup d'argent dedans, pour croitre le plus vite possible et faire monter la valeur, et essayer de sortir au plus haut, avant que la supercherie ne devienne trop visible et que la vente soit impossible.

Mais bon, c'est sur que c'est plus sexy pour un politique qu'essayer d'aider de vraies PME industrielles, sur des secteurs ringards, et avec des patrons qui n'ont fait ni HEC ni sciences po... Et trois ans, c'est le calendrier parfait pour un politique. Qui veut du long terme?




> En bref un soutien au spculatif ax sur la bulle Internet..


Prcisment! Et d'ailleurs on la la BPI qui doit alimenter la bulle, et on prvoit de bricoler avec les PEA pour avoir encore du cash  mettre dans la bulle... Je suppose qu' la fin on aura aussi la BPI et la Caisse des dpots, qui prendront les pertes pour limiter l'effet de la bulle (et les pigeons ne leur diront pas merci : eux, comme tous les pigeons, il expliqueront que c'est parce qu'ils taient "trop en avance")

Je pense que nos politiques savent que ca n'a aucune chance, mais a leur permettra au moins de dire qu'ils agissent, voire qu'ils ont tout essay...

Francois

----------


## Caro999

J'ai mal lu ou mal compris la loi? Qui a dit qu'il fallait vendre exactement aprs 8 ans de dtention? Je croyais que l'abattement maximal tait obtenu  partir de 8 annes de dtention?

>> Tout en ayant rcolt si possible nombre de subventions pour cause de "startup", "embauche de jeunes", "haute technologie", "aide  la recherche" et autres joyeusets...

Si t'as pas un rond et que tu paies pas, ou que tu dveloppes ta bote entre copains sans vous payer, tu as droit  rien du tout. Le statut Jeune Entreprise Innovante ncessite des dpenses en R&D consquentes. Si c'est ton temps que tu ddies  ta bote et que tu ne te rmunres pas, il n'y a pas de dpenses R&D dans ta compta. Donc tu as droit  rien.

Mme chose pour l'aide  la recherche, il faut embaucher un doctorant et pouvoir dmontrer que tu fais de la vraie recherche. La encore, en informatique, il est hyper rare de pouvoir s'adosser  un labo. Donc Oseo ne te donne rien.

Dans mon entourage, on est plusieurs  avoir fait le parcours de la recherche de subventions; Poles de comptitivit, CCI, incubateurs, OSEO, rgion,..j'en passe. Il n'y a rien  en tirer. 

Aprs les gens qui pensent que tu peux revendre une coquille vide se trompent. On ne vend pas une bonne ide. Gnralement elle est copie plus vite que ton ombre. Voir la palanque de clnes de Groupon et de AirBNB qui ont rapidement surgi.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai mal lu ou mal compris la loi? Qui a dit qu'il fallait vendre exactement aprs 8 ans de dtention? Je croyais que l'abattement maximal tait obtenu  partir de 8 annes de dtention?


L'article dit cela...




> Ce regime dit "incitatif" s'applique galement *aux crateurs d'entreprise ou dtenteurs de titres de socits de moins de 10 ans*.


Il est certain qu'il y aura une limite, sinon, a reviendrait  dfiscaliser TOUTES les plus values d'actions. Remarque, en mme temps, a permettrait  quelques pauvres politiciens qui ont leur patrimoine coinc en SCI d'en sortir... 

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Dans mon entourage, on est plusieurs  avoir fait le parcours de la recherche de subventions; Poles de comptitivit, CCI, incubateurs, OSEO, rgion,..j'en passe. Il n'y a rien  en tirer.


+1.
Bon dans mon cas, mon projet n'tait qu' l'tat de.. projet  ::aie:: 
Mais j'avais mont un dossier srieux, avec tude de march et prvision sur 2 ans. J'avais besoin d'un peu d'argent, mais vraiment pas grand-chose. Et on m'a aimablement reconduit vers... ple emploi  ::calim2:: 
Alors je suis parti en Belgique.

----------


## Caro999

Moi j'ai mme t en contact avec des associations qui reoivent des subventions de la rgion et de la communaut d'agglomration pour soit-disant aider les entrepreneurs; dans la liste des entreprises aides: une pizzria, un resto, un coach de voix et une vendeuse de fringues  la mode!

----------


## dragonno

Ok ROD  :;): 
(Pour l'humour)

Cette anne, c'est l'anne des records en tout hein, chmage, fermetures d'usines, taxes, etc
C'tait la fin du monde qu'on nous prvoyait ?  :;): 

Et au hasard, je viens de tomber sur a en surfant sur le net :
un-rapport-allemand-critique-la-france

----------


## _skip

> Moi j'ai mme t en contact avec des associations qui reoivent des subventions de la rgion et de la communaut d'agglomration pour soit-disant aider les entrepreneurs; dans la liste des entreprises aides: une pizzria, un resto, un coach de voix et une vendeuse de fringues  la mode!


Et est-ce que le nombre d'emplois ainsi crs dpasse le nombre de salaris de l'association? Juste pour savoir si a tourne en rond...

----------


## Invit

> Moi j'ai mme t en contact avec des associations qui reoivent des subventions de la rgion et de la communaut d'agglomration pour soit-disant aider les entrepreneurs; dans la liste des entreprises aides: une pizzria, un resto, un coach de voix et une vendeuse de fringues  la mode!


En mme temps je prfre que les subventions aillent  ce genre d'entreprises plutt qu' une "startup" qui a cr une appli Facebook et que le soit-disant entrepreneur revendra dans 2 ans pour faire une plus-value.

C'est peut-tre pas innovant, mais a fait bouffer des gens !

----------


## Caro999

>> Et est-ce que le nombre d'emplois ainsi crs dpasse le nombre de salaris de l'association? Juste pour savoir si a tourne en rond...

Je ne sais pas. Je n'ai pas le dtail.

>> En mme temps je prfre que les subventions aillent  ce genre d'entreprises plutt qu' une "startup" qui a cr une appli Facebook et que le soit-disant entrepreneur revendra dans 2 ans pour faire une plus-value.

Je ne comprends pas ce type de raisonnement: mon domaine d'expertise c'est l'informatique; sous prtexte que certains ont des visions trs court-termistes du mtier d'entrepreneurs dans les nouvelles technologies, si moi_mme je voulais crer une entreprise en tout bien tout honneur, je devrais me recycler en pizzaiolo sous prtexte que les startups c'est sale et c'est le mal? Parce que sinon, je serais un *soit-disant* entrepreneur?

Tout le monde s'accorde que l'avenir, ce sont les nouvelles technologies mais nous on est au dessus de tout a, on prfre laisser a  d'autres pays ... Pourquoi vouloir forcment assortir  la cration d'entreprise une clause de moralit ou d'intention? C'est pas illgal une startup...

----------


## Invit

Non c'est pas illgal une startup. Je suis d'accord qu'il y a de vrais entrepreneurs et d'autres dont le business c'est de monter des socits pour les revendre en faisant des bnef.
Je dis juste que la deuxime catgorie ne devrait pas toucher d'aides. Sauf qu'on ne peut pas les distinguer au moment o ils montent leur bote.

Donc ce que je que je trouverais normal (si a n'existe pas dj), c'est que si tu revends ton entreprise et que tu fais une plus-value, tu rembourses les aides perues.

----------


## Caro999

> Non c'est pas illgal une startup. Je suis d'accord qu'il y a de vrais entrepreneurs et d'autres dont le business c'est de monter des socits pour les revendre en faisant des bnef.
> Je dis juste que la deuxime catgorie ne devrait pas toucher d'aides. Sauf qu'on ne peut pas les distinguer au moment o ils montent leur bote.
> 
> Donc ce que je que je trouverais normal (si a n'existe pas dj), c'est que si tu revends ton entreprise et que tu fais une plus-value, tu rembourses les aides perues.


Pourquoi ils devraient rembourser? Les salaris n'ont pas t virs? Ils ont encore et toujours un emploi. Il y a une continuit de l'entreprise aprs sa vente. La subvention a t un levier qui a permis  l'entrepreneur de crer de la richesse et de contribuer  un bassin d'emploi.

La encore, on a encore affaire  des  priori,  savoir qu'un entrepreneur devrait forcment tre un bon gestionnaire et un bon manager. Ce qui est faux. Certains ne sont jamais aussi bons que dans la gestion pure (et chiante) quotidienne d'une entreprise alors que d'autres sont des initiateurs de gnie qui se rvlent de pitres managers sur le long cours.

----------


## GrandFather

> Dans mon entourage, on est plusieurs  avoir fait le parcours de la recherche de subventions; Poles de comptitivit, CCI, incubateurs, OSEO, rgion,..j'en passe. Il n'y a rien  en tirer.


Selon ton exprience, qu'est-ce qui a le plus motiv le refus qui t'a t oppos ? Le domaine vis, la forme commerciale et juridique de la structure envisage, le niveau de risque ?

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi ils devraient rembourser? Les salaris n'ont pas t virs? Ils ont encore et toujours un emploi. Il y a une continuit de l'entreprise aprs sa vente. La subvention a t un levier qui a permis  l'entrepreneur de crer de la richesse et de contribuer  un bassin d'emploi.


C'est pas l'entreprise qui devrait rembourser, c'est l'entrepreneur.

----------


## souviron34

> Selon ton exprience, qu'est-ce qui a le plus motiv le refus qui t'a t oppos ? Le domaine vis, la forme commerciale et juridique de la structure envisage, le niveau de risque ?


ou l'intrt du projet ?

----------


## _skip

> Je ne comprends pas ce type de raisonnement: mon domaine d'expertise c'est l'informatique; sous prtexte que certains ont des visions trs court-termistes du mtier d'entrepreneurs dans les nouvelles technologies, si moi_mme je voulais crer une entreprise en tout bien tout honneur, je devrais me recycler en pizzaiolo sous prtexte que les startups c'est sale et c'est le mal? Parce que sinon, je serais un *soit-disant* entrepreneur?


D'autant plus que des restaurateurs qui se vautrent y'en a un monstre paquet. Il suffit d'avoir travaill pour un fournisseur et de se rendre compte de toute la marchandise impaye en fin d'anne.

Pour bosser dans une start-up et avoir du chercher du financement, je peux dire que la raison principale des refus (en Suisse en tout cas) c'est l'absence de concret. Donc des projets pas assez avancs, qui en sont juste au stade de "l'ide gniale". C'est un peu con dit comme a mais si tu n'as pas quelque chose de suffisamment dmonstratif (qui suppose dj que l'investissement a dj t consquent), c'est cuit. 

L'autre truc, mais qui concerne plutt les prts bancaires, c'est la nature immatrielle de l'informatique. Si on prte pour un atelier, on peut saisir des machines ou du matriel, quand un bureau de dveloppement logiciel se casse la gueule on a quoi? Un vieux code source pas fini, des licences d'outils qui ne revendent pas, et 2 ordis qui valent 500 euros?

----------


## Caro999

> C'est pas l'entreprise qui devrait rembourser, c'est l'entrepreneur.


La subvention reste dans le capital social de l'entreprise. L'entrepreneur ne part avec.

----------


## Caro999

> Selon ton exprience, qu'est-ce qui a le plus motiv le refus qui t'a t oppos ? Le domaine vis, la forme commerciale et juridique de la structure envisage, le niveau de risque ?


Deux choses:
- les associations ne comprennent pas ce que tu fais, comment a s'value, combien a peut rapporter; ils n'ont pas de culture ou de rfrence. Souvent ils viennent te voir pour que tu leur montes - en douce - leur site internet;
- les institutionnels (OSEO, incubateurs, etc...) ne subventionnent que ce qui est en prise directe avec la recherche (= dpt de brevets, recherche pure, procds de fabrication, etc..) 

Aller voir des ventures capitalists, c'est dangeureux parce qu'au stade de l'ide, ils sont capables de te la piquer.

La seule manire, c'est de dvelopper ton ide tout seul et puis quand a devient tangible et que tu commences  gagner de l'argent, d'aller refaire un tour. Souvent,  ce stade, il est trop tard parce que pour ils t'expliquent que ta bote a t lance il y a trop longtemps, que eux ils ne financent que les entreprises toutes neuves.  ::cry::

----------


## Invit

> La seule manire, c'est de dvelopper ton ide tout seul et puis quand a devient tangible et que tu commences  gagner de l'argent, d'aller refaire un tour.


Pourquoi refaire un tour, alors? A ce moment, tu peux ventuellement chasser les primes, mais  moins d'avoir une "phase 2" qui demanderait des fonds importants, l'utilit des prteurs devient faible. 




> Souvent,  ce stade, il est trop tard parce que pour ils t'expliquent que ta bote a t lance il y a trop longtemps, que eux ils ne financent que les entreprises toutes neuves.


Oui, a relativise la valeur de ces gens... Quand tu aurais besoin d'eux, ben ils ne veulent pas parce que c'est risqu. Quand il n'y a plus de risque, leur valeur ajoute baisse, donc ils auront moins de parts, et donc a les intresse moins. 

[Edit] Mon exprience des aides, c'est qu'il ne faut SURTOUT PAS en dpendre. Si tu arrives  en rcuprer une ou deux, c'est du bnfice en plus, et tant mieux. Mais il ne faut pas trop compter dessus, parce que ca peut tre remis en cause n'importe quand. 

Ma bote touche pas mal de CIR. L, on a russi  faire valider le bien fond de notre CIR 2008, mais le montant est toujours en dbat (donc il faut le garder aux rserves, par l'investir, puisqu'on pourrait nous le rclamer). On aurait pu croire que les annes suivantes allaient tre plus faciles... pas du tout, l'administration s'interroge sur 2012 (dossier trs similaire  2008, et on repart  zro). La gestion du CIR, c'est un senior  plein temps... 

Mais va expliquer cela  nos bons politiques, forms dans des "coles d'administration"...

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> [Edit] Mon exprience des aides, c'est qu'il ne faut SURTOUT PAS en dpendre. Si tu arrives  en rcuprer une ou deux, c'est du bnfice en plus, et tant mieux. Mais il ne faut pas trop compter dessus, parce que ca peut tre remis en cause n'importe quand.


En mme temps, si les entrepreneurs pouvaient DPENDRE des aides, ils seraient...comment qu'on dit pour les chmeurs dj? ah oui, des assists.

Remarque, vu la prvalence des aides dans l'agriculture, je dirais qu'il y a des assists utiles, quand mme. Et sans chmage, t'imagines le montant des salaires?  :;):

----------


## dragonno

Toujours pas de rforme du statut pnal de chef de l'tat de la part de Hollande :/

http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/exclus...1661903_23.php
*Par Franois Hollande :*



> "Moi, prsident de la Rpublique, j'aurai aussi  coeur de ne pas avoir un statut pnal du chef de l'tat ; je le ferai rformer, de faon  ce que si des actes antrieurs  ma prise de fonction venaient  tre contests, je puisse, dans certaines conditions, me rendre  la convocation de tel ou tel magistrat ou m'expliquer devant un certain nombre d'instances."

----------


## Caro999

Des aides extrieures sont parfois/souvent ncessaires  partir du moment o le produit aboutit parce qu'on se retrouve  faire face  un afflux de demandes ou de clients que tu ne peux pas assumer seul. 

En effet, tant que tu n'as pas d'obligations contractuelles  assumer, tu peux te la jouer low cost et taler dans le temps les tches de dv en les assumant tout seul. C'est diffrent quand tu es soudainement en production. C'est donc le moment d'embaucher ou d'investir dans autre chose que du codage ou de l'hbergement (quoique un gros serveur fully managed, a peut couter cher).

Et l, sans argent, tu es mal, d'autant plus que traditionnellement les banques ne prtent pas  ce secteur et que tu n'as pas de collatral  offrir  la banque en change du prt.

----------


## Invit

> Toujours pas de rforme du statut pnal de chef de l'tat de la part de Hollande :/
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/exclus...1661903_23.php


Oui, mais il s'est montr trs ferme sur l'affaire Guant, a compense, non?

http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/holl...1661963_20.php

Francois

----------


## dragonno

> Citation:
> Envoy par dragonno Voir le message
> Toujours pas de rforme du statut pnal de chef de l'tat de la part de Hollande :/
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/exclus...1661903_23.php
> Oui, mais il s'est montr trs ferme sur l'affaire Guant, a compense, non?


Lol, il n'a pas  fournir d'efforts pour tre ferme envers Guant qui est un des soutiens de Sarkozy...

----------


## r0d

Sans transition (intermde ducatif).

Saviez-vous que la fte lu 1er Mai, telle qu'elle est aujourd'hui, est le rsultat d'une initiative d'un syndicat anarchiste des tats-Unis? Que cette date symbolise la revendication historique et internationale de la journe de 8h? Que c'est la seule fte, et jour fri, non religieuse reconnue internationalement?

Encore ces infmes anarchistes... C'est tout de mme un comble que dans le monde entier, les gens qui crent les richesses revendiquent une part du gteau. Le gouvernement Fillon a supprim un jour fri, moi jaurais bien aim qu'ils suppriment le 1er Mai. Et les 8h/jour dans la foule. Remarquez, ils l'ont fait en partie, c'est un bon dbut. Non mais srieusement, est-ce que les illettrs rdigent le dictionnaire? *Non!* Alors les pauvres ne doivent pas non plus s'occuper d'argent! C'est simple, vident, naturel, donc vrai.

Une bonne guerre, c'est a qui nous faut. C'est la meilleure faon de se dbarrasser des pauvres. Et il faut envoyer les syndicalistes en premire ligne, videmment.

----------


## Invit

> Sans transition (intermde ducatif).


Pour ceux qui n'taient pas ns, un document d'poque, qui va rappeler sa jeunesse  Souviron.




Et maintenant, petits amis, un pisode collector de Bolek et Lolek, suivi d'une rediffusion de la version colorise de Pif le Chien.

....

Ceci dit, par les temps qui courent, on a quand mme un peu l'impression que le premier mai, c'est surtout la fte du FN, qui ftait probablement cette anne la premire anne de Hollande au pouvoir. La gauche au gouvernement, que ce soit Hollande, Jospin ou mme Mitterand, il n'y a rien de tel pour diviser la gauche, et faire monter le FN.

Juste pour revenir au premier mai, une ironie de l'histoire c'est qu'il n'est pas ft ce jour l aux USA... (premier septembre, je crois)

Francois

----------


## r0d

Merci Franois pour cette vido  ::): 
Haaaa les soviets, le petit pre des peuples, le goulag, l'conomie planifie, la Pravda et le parti unique... un paradis perdu, un nirvana inaccessible...
 :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Que c'est la seule fte, et jour fri, non religieuse reconnue internationalement?


Pas tout  fait  :;): 

USA, Canada, et je pense (mais pas sr) Austtlaie , Nouvelle-Zlande, c'est le 4  Septembre ("labour day")..

Qui maque en gnral "la fin de l't"  (comme les USA, le Canada a un long weekend par mois de mars  Novembre, et aucun "pont". Si la fte tombe un dimanceh, un samedi, le lundi est rajout)

C'est donc en gnral un weekend de 3 ou 4 jours, et c'est traditonnelement le dernier weekend o les ggens vont dans leurs rsidences secondaires quand ils en ont ou en "petites vacances". Les weelends suivants tant Halloween/All Saints' day, et Thanks Giving 'en Octrobe au Canada, en Nocembre aux US)


Par contre, cela symbolise bien la demande de la journ de 8h, mais pas n'importe o ou comment : ce sont les ouvriers de General Motors en 1896  Chicago et Detroit, sur lsquels la police a tir.....

----------


## dragonno

Salut  :;): 

Change de clavier, Souviron^^



> Qui maque en gnral "la fin de l't" (comme les USA, le Canada a un long weekend par mois de mars  Novembre, et aucun "pont". Si la fte tombe un dimanceh, un samedi, le lundi est rajout)
> 
> C'est donc en gnral un weekend de 3 ou 4 jours, et c'est traditonnelement le dernier weekend o les ggens vont dans leurs rsidences secondaires quand ils en ont ou en "petites vacances". Les weelends suivants tant Halloween/All Saints' day, et Thanks Giving 'en Octrobe au Canada, en Nocembre aux US)
> 
> Par contre, cela symbolise bien la demande de la journ de 8h, mais pas n'importe o ou comment : ce sont les ouvriers de General Motors en 1896  Chicago et Detroit, sur lsquels la police a tir.....


Ah non je viens de voir l'heure  laquelle tu as post, c'est pas le clavier qu'il faut changer, c'est pas crire trop tard la nuit  :;): 
J'en sais quelque chose mes posts sont souvent  des heures pas possibles^^

Moi j'ai toujours t content du 1 mai : J'allais pas  l'cole  :;): 

Sinon cot "travailleurs" je suis pour que l'on rflchisse  de nouvelles lois qui satisfassent aussi bien les entreprises que les salaris, car ce contrat de comptitivit est une reculade des droits des travailleurs  mon avis, et j'ai indiqu dans un post prcdent pourquoi je souponnais certains syndicats d'avoir pactis avec Hollande.
D'un cot je suis pour la flexibilit mais d'un autre cot pas n'importe comment.

----------


## Invit

> Haaaa les soviets, le petit pre des peuples, le goulag, l'conomie planifie, la Pravda et le parti unique... un paradis perdu, un nirvana inaccessible...


Et les ouvriers en marinire qui jouent de la trompette (vers 3:40), les dirigeants en manteau gris et chapeau mou, les travailleurs qui font de l'ordre serr le drapeau rouge, et mme les minorits ethniques, en costume folklorique, qui sont montes  la capitale pour dire leur gratitude d'tre libr du joug ractionnaire... 

Je ne sais pas toi, Rod, mais quand on a vu a, on a du mal  prendre au srieux notre CGT avec leurs visages un peu bouffis, leurs mines d'indignation permanente, leur camionette qui passe de la techno, et leur petit ballon au dessus du cortge, ou notre CFDT, le stylo  la main (une demande du MEDEF peut tomber  tout moment), et le CV dans la poche, ds fois qu'un poste se libre  Terra Nova ou dans une commission nouvellement cre.

Non, le pays des travailleurs, c'tait autre chose... (et le petit pre des peuples, c'tait Staline, l,  la tribune c'est Brejnev, si tu commences  dire n'importe quoi pour embrouiller la crinire du proltariat, camarade belge, je te promets que les lendemains vont dchanter  la prochaine sance d'autocritique de la brigade...)

Francois

----------


## dragonno

J'ai trouv a sur le net :



> En 1882, Marx voyage en Kabylie, actuelle Algrie. D'ailleurs, il publie ensuite Lettres d'Alger et de la Cte d'Azur, texte dans lequel il utilise l'organisation villageoise kabyle pour illustrer le socialisme idal.


Le socialisme idal dans un village kabile oO

http://www.fichesdelecture.com/auteu...237-karl-marx/

----------


## GPPro

> Et les ouvriers en marinire qui jouent de la trompette (vers 3:40), les dirigeants en manteau gris et chapeau mou, les travailleurs qui font de l'ordre serr le drapeau rouge, et mme les minorits ethniques, en costume folklorique, qui sont montes  la capitale pour dire leur gratitude d'tre libr du joug ractionnaire... 
> 
> Je ne sais pas toi, Rod, mais quand on a vu a, on a du mal  prendre au srieux notre CGT avec leurs visages un peu bouffis, leurs mines d'indignation permanente, leur camionette qui passe de la techno, et leur petit ballon au dessus du cortge, ou notre CFDT, le stylo  la main (une demande du MEDEF peut tomber  tout moment), et le CV dans la poche, ds fois qu'un poste se libre  Terra Nova ou dans une commission nouvellement cre.
> 
> Non, le pays des travailleurs, c'tait autre chose... (et le petit pre des peuples, c'tait Staline, l,  la tribune c'est Brejnev, si tu commences  dire n'importe quoi pour embrouiller la crinire du proltariat, camarade belge, je te promets que les lendemains vont dchanter  la prochaine sance d'autocritique de la brigade...)
> 
> Francois


Et o, mais tout le monde n'a pas encore compris que la CFDT est au syndicat ce que le PS est  la gauche...

----------


## GPPro

> Pas tout  fait 
> 
> USA, Canada, et je pense (mais pas sr) Austtlaie , Nouvelle-Zlande, c'est le 4  Septembre ("labour day")..
> 
> Qui maque en gnral "la fin de l't"  (comme les USA, le Canada a un long weekend par mois de mars  Novembre, et aucun "pont". Si la fte tombe un dimanceh, un samedi, le lundi est rajout)
> 
> C'est donc en gnral un weekend de 3 ou 4 jours, et c'est traditonnelement le dernier weekend o les ggens vont dans leurs rsidences secondaires quand ils en ont ou en "petites vacances". Les weelends suivants tant Halloween/All Saints' day, et Thanks Giving 'en Octrobe au Canada, en Nocembre aux US)
> 
> 
> Par contre, cela symbolise bien la demande de la journ de 8h, mais pas n'importe o ou comment : ce sont les ouvriers de General Motors en 1896  Chicago et Detroit, sur lsquels la police a tir.....


Pas tout  fait du tout mme, puisque certains cantons suisses ne ftent pas le premier mai.

----------


## Invit

> Et o, mais tout le monde n'a pas encore compris que la CFDT est au syndicat ce que le PS est  la gauche...


Ce n'est pourtant pas neuf... Je me souviens mme qu'en 95, Nicole Notat tait la seule allie de Jupp. Ca lui avait permis de dgager FO de la CNAM d'ailleurs. 

Bon, sinon, au gouvernement les ministres de semaine, chargs d'occuper le bon peuple avec des dclarations fracassantes pendant que le reste de nos lus mditent et prennent leurs RTT bien mrites, sont Benoit Hamon et Ccile Duflot.

Nous allons donc avoir les class action  la Franaise, pas tout  fait aussi muscles que les amricaines, mais qui joueront leur rle d'amlioration de la confiance des entreprises. Et ct Duflot, en dehors de la densification des centre ville (ce qui est une bonne ide lectorale, vue que c'est justement dans ces centre villes "denses" que les Verts trouvent les soutiens, en dnonant la vie irrespectueuse de la plante qu'on y vit), on va avoir la "scurit sociale du logement". C'est bien, a. Une formule choc, infinanable (on va crer des taxes, mais j'ai comme un doute sur l'quilibre du truc,  en juger par les autres branches de la scu), et plus d'Etat pour plus d'efficacit, plus de justice, et moins de dficits...


Heureusement qu'il fait un temps dgueulasse, comme a, on a des trucs  discuter avec les copains au bistrot. 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Ce n'est pourtant pas neuf... Je me souviens mme qu'en 95, Nicole Notat tait la seule allie de Jupp. Ca lui avait permis de dgager FO de la CNAM d'ailleurs.


On peut mme remonter nettement plus loin  :;): 

Entre Maire s'opposant  Sgui, et Rocard fustigeant la "dmocratie chrtienne en marche" en 68-69 durant les ngociations sur la participation, sans parler honntement de la cration mme et de l'opoosiition initiale et qui a perdur entre CGT, piur la "rvolution proltarienne",  et CFDT., ce "salo de syndicat rformiste"...

----------


## dragonno

On comprend pourquoi il est mort Kennedy :
Discours de Kennedy - YouTube!

*L'islande s'attaque aux financiers :*
article complet

*Extrait :*



> Quatre ans et une Assemble Constituante plus tard, lIslande a retrouv quelques couleurs. Fin 2012, le taux de chmage  qui dpasse les 8 % en 2009 et 2010  est redescendu  4,4 %. Inlassablement, les autorits traquent les responsables de la crise. Et prouvent quun pays peut survivre  un crash mondial, sans endetter ses citoyens sur plusieurs gnrations. Ni transformer des dettes prives en dette publique, comme lont fait une grande partie des pays europens, dont la France. Comment lIslande a-t-elle russi  se remettre aussi vite, alors que plus au Sud, Espagne, Grce et Portugal senfoncent dans laustrit ? Petit mode demploi.

----------


## ManusDei

> *L'islande s'attaque aux financiers :*
> article complet


Je n'ai pas accs au site au boulot, mais wikistrike est connu pour sortir des articles bidonns au possible (dont un qui m'avait fait beaucoup rire sur l'nergie infinie, sur la base d'une roue avec des aimants).

wikistrike fake - Google Search

Ensuite pour l'Islande, elle a refus de payer ses dettes, qui appartenaient principalement aux banques anglaises, il me semble. C'est donc le Royaume-Uni qui a pay pour renflouer les banques, et indirectement pay la dette Islandaise. Donc a a march pour l'Islande, est-ce que a fonctionnerait si c'tait gnralis ?

----------


## _skip

L'Islande c'est un petit pays de quoi? Un demi million d'habitants?
Son dfaut n'a certainement pas le mme impact que si c'tait l'Espagne ou l'Italie qui faisait le coup.
Perso j'aurai bien aim que la Grce le fasse. Je pensais jamais qu'un peuple aussi fier puisse tre rduit en esclavage de la sorte.

----------


## Invit

> Perso j'aurai bien aim que la Grce le fasse. Je pensais jamais qu'un peuple aussi fier puisse tre rduit en esclavage de la sorte.


La Grce est en train de faire dfaut, mais il est nettement plus rentable de le faire "par appartements". En gros, tu menaces de faire dfaut, alors on te donne 100 milliards. Rapidement tu dis que ca ne suffira pas, et pour le prouver, tu fais dfaut de la moiti de ta dette, en menaant de faire dfaut du reste. Alors on te redonne encore 100 milliards. Tu dis alors que ca ne suffira pas, et tu montres les fachos dans la rue, et les marchands d'nes qui sont obligs de manger des glands, et tu refais un petit dfaut, ou au moins tu menaces, et on te redonne 100 milliards, et alors...

Je ne sais pas si les grecs sont fiers, mais je le trouve assez rous.

Francois

----------


## _skip

> La Grce est en train de faire dfaut, mais il est nettement plus rentable de le faire "par appartements". En gros, on te donne 100 milliards, puis tu fais dfaut de la moiti de ta dette, en menaant de faire dfaut du reste, puis on te redonne encore 100 milliards, alors tu montres les fachos dans la rue, et les marchands d'anes qui sont obligs de manger des glands (ou un truc comme a), et tu refais un petit dfaut, et on te redonne 100 milliards, et alors...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si les grecs sont fiers, mais je le trouve assez rous.


Bizarrement tout le monde s'accorde sur le principe que la Grce n'a aucune chance de sortir la tte de l'eau vu l'impossibilit de la relance et les intrts usuriers qu'elle paie sur sa dette.
Donc autant y aller carrment, pourquoi tu penses qu'on a voulu les interdire de faire un rfrendum contre le plan de sauvetage? Parce qu'on savait trs bien que si on demandait l'avis du peuple il y avait une grande chance que a passe pas et que les banques des "gentils sauveteurs" se ramassent dans les dents.

Il faut bien comprendre que la gnrosit n'a rien  faire l-dedans. Il y en a pas mal qui pensent que la solution du ct grec c'est le dfaut.

----------


## Invit

> Il faut bien comprendre que la gnrosit n'a rien  faire l-dedans. Il y en a pas mal qui pensent que la solution du ct grec c'est le dfaut.


Il n'y a rien de gnreux, effectivement. Les pays d'Europe du Sud, et la France, trs endetts, sont terrifis par un dfaut grec, qui ferait exploser leurs taux d'intrt (et comme ils sont toujours dficitaires, ca poserait un vrai problme), et mettraient leur systme bancaire dans la mouise.

L'Allemagne et les pays du Nord n'ont pas grand chose  craindres des hausses de taux, et leurs banques ont certainement provisionn le risque grec, mais ils n'ont pas envie d'une crise qui toucherait les gros pays europens, leurs principaux clients, et surtout ferait baisser la confiance, et donc la valeur de LEUR monnaie.

Donc tout le monde est prt  mettre la main  la poche, non par gnrosit, mais parce qu'il se disent qu'un dfaut couterait plus cher. 

Quant aux Grecs, ils ont compris le truc, et tirent sur la ficelle, parce qu'il vaut mieux, avant de faire dfaut, toucher quelques centaines de milliards de ces grands couillons d'Europens, qui se satisfont de dclarations d'intentions, de promesses bidons, et de comptes truqus. La situation actuelle, avec les aides, est de toutes faons moins mauvaise que celle qu'ils auront APRES le dfaut...

Sauf que... on arrive peu  peu  un moment o a finit par ne plus tre tenable, parce que les Grecs poussent le bouchon un peu loin, parce que d'autres peuples se disent que si on peut renflouer la Grce pourquoi pas eux, parce que les dficits en Europe du Sud (et en France) continuent de filer, bref que la fiction selon laquelle tout va s'arranger est de moins en moins crdible. 

Donc oui, les grecs feront dfaut, mais le plus tard possible, parce que tant qu'on peut continuer  recevoir des milliards, pourquoi se gner, et que les Europens se disent que les cycles vont s'inverser (l'conomie selon ppre...) et qu'un Dieu va sortir d'une machine pour les sauver.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Donc oui, les grecs feront dfaut, mais le plus tard possible, parce que tant qu'on peut continuer  recevoir des milliards, pourquoi se gner, et que les Europens se disent que les cycles vont s'inverser (l'conomie selon ppre...) et qu'un Dieu va sortir d'une machine pour les sauver.


Et comme dieu n'existe pas, ils sont dans la merde (qui a dit troll ?).

----------


## Invit

> Et comme dieu n'existe pas, ils sont dans la merde (qui a dit troll ?).


T'es pas un troll, toi, t'es un gauchisse...

Francois

----------


## v1cent

> Quant aux Grecs, ils ont compris le truc, et tirent sur la ficelle, parce qu'il vaut mieux, avant de faire dfaut, toucher quelques centaines de milliards de ces grands couillons d'Europens, qui se satisfont de dclarations d'intentions, de promesses bidons, et de comptes truqus. La situation actuelle, avec les aides, est de toutes faons moins mauvaise que celle qu'ils auront APRES le dfaut...


Pas faux...

Sauf que "les Grecs" a n'existe pas vraiment, pour faire le tour de la question, il faut savoir qui dcide, qui profite de l'argent, qui truque les comptes, qui n'en profite pas (ou moins), qui paie les dettes, qui ne les paie pas.

Ici certaines lites europennes profitent de l'argent, certaines banques gagnent des intrts  court terme (mauvais pour la banque in fine, mais bon pour ses dirigeants qui seront partis quand a cassera), les populations paient

Quand il y a une escroquerie, on entends toujours dire que l'escroqu devrait tre moins idiot, a fait pas avancer le schmilblick.

----------


## souviron34

> Quand il y a une escroquerie, on entends toujours dire que l'escroqu devrait tre moins idiot, a fait pas avancer le schmilblick.


Mais c'est malheureusement la ralit  :;): 

Les mecs qui vendent des potions miracles, les sorcires et leurs philtres, les camelots sur les foires qui te disent que "_c'est le dernier de la srie_", ... a date pas de l're du capitalisme financier... Et si ils les ont vendus, c'est que des clampins les ont achet...

----------


## v1cent

J'ai jamais dit que c'tait faux  ::): 

mais dans le cas particulier qui nous intresse, on paie, alors qu'on a peu de poids sur la dcision, et qu'on a conscience de l'escroquerie

et moi, ce qui m'intresserais, c'est de pas payer (trs gostement)

----------


## souviron34

> mais dans le cas particulier qui nous intresse, on paie, alors qu'on a peu de poids sur la dcision, et qu'on a conscience de l'escroquerie


Dans ce cadre-l, oui..

Mais par exemple si l'on prend la manire gnrale de fonctionner de l'Europe :

Les Etats membres (donc leurs contribuables) payent une somme dans un pot communUne fois une partie retire pour payer les fonctionnaires europens, l'argent est redistribu.. MAIS..... chaque pays doit rcuprer la mme proportion que ce qu'il a mis.....

C'est le fond d'une escroquerie, non ???

(_et d'ailleurs , la France (et les travailleurs franais) n'est/ne sont pas prt(s)  remettre ce principe en cause, car si c'tait le cas, il y aurait beaucoup moins de "subventions europeenes" que ce soit dans la grande industrie, la recherche, le logement, l'isolation, les nergies renouvelables, l'agriculture, .... et donc il y a aurait encore plus de chmage..._)

L on se trouve  juste dans un cas "normal", c'est  dire que un pays - ou une rgion - riche en aide un (une) pauvre...

Sauf que..

Nous somes faussement riches...

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que "les Grecs" a n'existe pas vraiment, pour faire le tour de la question, il faut savoir qui dcide, qui profite de l'argent, qui truque les comptes, qui n'en profite pas (ou moins), qui paie les dettes, qui ne les paie pas.


La Grce est une dmocratie, ce sont les citoyens grecs (les Grecs, qui existent vraiment) qui choissent leurs lus (des Grecs). Ce sont ces lus qui votent des lois gnreuses, et qui dirigent l'administration, qui n'est pas trop regardante sur le fait que tel ou tel touche une pension, ne paie pas ses impots, ou que certains secteurs sont un peu surstaffs, ou qu'on n'a pas trop les moyens des augmentations gnrales qu'on accorde pourtant.

Bref, les lus promettent, financent  crdit, pendant que les citoyens regardent  ct, pour pouvoir jurer qu'ils ne savaient rien, que ce n'est pas de leur faute, qu'on leur a menti... mais entre temps, et tant que a dure, ils rlisent ces gentils politiciens qui leur assurent une vie si confortable.

Moi je veux bien qu'on dise que c'est les banquiers et la finance, mais le peuple grec porte quand mme une lourde responsabilit, non? 

Francois

----------


## Invit

Et puis, vous avez vu? Parait qu'on serait plutt prs de 4% de dficit cet anne, et que l'Europe considre que de dficit  3% c'est plutt un objectif 2015. 

Comment on dit dj  l'Elyse? Ah oui, "on garde le cap"... 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Comment on dit dj  l'Elyse? Ah oui, "on garde le cap"...


Et le changement c'est maintenant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Et le changement c'est maintenant


Mur droit dev...

----------


## dragonno

Au fait, je croyais que chaque pays avait une rserve d'or pour encaisser les coups durs, c'est utilis chez nous (en France) ? Parce qu'on dirait pas...

----------


## pmithrandir

La rqerve d'or en france reprsente 80 a 100 milliards environ d'aprs ce que j'ai calcul l'autre jour.
Je me suis pos la question de rembourser la dette avec cette rserve, mais on voit bien qu'elle est ridicule face aux impays.

----------


## dragonno

En fait on prfre payer la dette avec ce qui reste d'argent aux Franais et leur rendre la vie de plus en plus difficile au lieu de se servir dans les rserves d'or.
Ou alors la rserve d'or a depuis longtemps disparu dans la poche des gouvernements successifs ?

----------


## DotNetMatt

La rserve d'or n'a pas vocation  tre utilise comme cela. Elle sert  garantir la stabilit montaire et financire des tats. C'est la planche  billets qui sert  rembourser les dettes, mais plus y a de monnaie mise, plus cela entrane une hausse du prix de l'or, car le cours de la monnaie faiblit.

----------


## Caro999

> La Grce est une dmocratie, ce sont les citoyens grecs (les Grecs, qui existent vraiment) qui choissent leurs lus (des Grecs). Ce sont ces lus qui votent des lois gnreuses, et qui dirigent l'administration, qui n'est pas trop regardante sur le fait que tel ou tel touche une pension, ne paie pas ses impots, ou que certains secteurs sont un peu surstaffs, ou qu'on n'a pas trop les moyens des augmentations gnrales qu'on accorde pourtant.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Moi je veux bien qu'on dise que c'est les banquiers et la finance, mais le peuple grec porte quand mme une lourde responsabilit, non? 
> 
> Francois


C'est trop facile de dire qu'un tat endett est forcment un tat dont les citoyens qui bnficient d'un systme de protection dmesur et trop gnreux. Il n'y a pas de lien automatique entre les 2.

Il y a un concept de dette odieuse  savoir des dettes contractes par des rgimes ou gouvernemenst contre l'interet du peuple. 

Aujourd'hui on souponne qu'une partie de la dette contracte par la Grce est une dette odieuse. Par exemple, il y a des comits citoyens grecs qui examinent  la loupe les dpenses lies  certains projets qui ont donn lieu  des dpassements dmesurs comme pas exemple les jeux olympiques d'Athnes pour dtecter pots de vin, vasion fiscale et dette odieuse.

Par ailleurs il est patent que la Grce a maquill ses comptes.

Comment un citoyen est-il cens pourvoir dtecter que le gouvernement engage des dpenses contre son interet? Comment peut-il le faire quand les rapports financiers que la Banque Centrale Grecque est oblige de livrer officiellement tous les jours en fin de journe  la Banque Centrale Europenne sont maquills et indiquent des chiffres rapport avec la ralit? Parce que dans les faits, sans alternance politique, on ne saurait rien de ces arrangements avec la ralit.

Enfin, il faut se rappeler que la crise financire version 2012 est cause par le plan de sauvetage des banques de 2008. Que pour sauver les banques, les tats ont d s'endetter afin d'absorber les crances pourries qui se nichaient dans les assets des banques et qu'aprs avoir t sauves, celles-ci ne se sont pas gnes pour se retourner et mordre la main de leurs sauveteurs. Alors c'est qui les assists?

----------


## v1cent

> La Grce est une dmocratie, ce sont les citoyens grecs (les Grecs, qui existent vraiment) qui choissent leurs lus (des Grecs).


Donc 100% des grecs sont responsables parce que 1% ou quelque chose comme a remplis les poches. Mais il est vrai que 51% n'ont pas vot pour d'autres partis qui se remplissent les poches.

Alors oui je sais, on peut se barrer dans un autre pays, on peut monter un parti politique et se battre contre des moulins  vent puis se faire assassiner si on arrive  faire plus de 2-3%.

Il n'empche que faire payer tout le monde pour des actes individuels frauduleux, c'est malhonnte.

----------


## dragonno

> Parce que dans les faits, sans alternance politique, on ne saurait rien de ces arrangements avec la ralit.


Tout le problme en politique et quelque soit le pays est l :
Il manque un contrle vritable et sincre de ce que fait un gouvernement en matire de finance et de politique.
Il faudrait ne pas devoir attendre une alternance pour se rendre compte des dviances mais qu'un contrle soit exerc tout du long de la dure d'un gouvernement.



> La rserve d'or n'a pas vocation  tre utilise comme cela. Elle sert  garantir la stabilit montaire et financire des tats. C'est la planche  billets qui sert  rembourser les dettes, mais plus y a de monnaie mise, plus cela entrane une hausse du prix de l'or, car le cours de la monnaie faiblit.
> __________________


C'est nul que ce soit la planche  billet justement qui doivent agir pour payer une dette, car il y a trop d'argent en circulation ensuite vu que les dettes sont faites souvent et trs fortes.
Normalement pour payer une dette on se sert de son capital et ici le capital c'est l'or en rserve.
Enfin je sais pas, mais je vois a comme le truc de la fourmi qui engrange de la nourriture, le jour o elle elle en manque elle se sert dans ses rserves, elle ne va pas manger ses ouvrires.

----------


## DotNetMatt

> C'est nul que ce soit la planche  billet justement qui doivent agir pour payer une dette, car il y a trop d'argent en circulation ensuite vu que les dettes sont faites souvent et trs fortes.
> Normalement pour payer une dette on se sert de son capital et ici le capital c'est l'or en rserve.
> Enfin je sais pas, mais je vois a comme le truc de la fourmi qui engrange de la nourriture, le jour o elle elle en manque elle se sert dans ses rserves, elle ne va pas manger ses ouvrires.


Ton raisonnement peut sembler logique, mais elle n'est vraie que pour les petits agents conomiques (je parle des mnages).

Il faut voir l'or comme une assurance tous risques. La richesse relle n'est pas la quantit d'or possde, c'est le PIB. Les politiques montaires expansionnistes qui servent  ponger les dettes crent de l'inflation, car la monnaie perd de sa valeur, et l'or n'tant disponible qu'en quantit limite, il monte. Cette monte reflte la perte de pouvoir d'achat de la monnaie (et non pas une relle prise de valeur de l'or, car sa valeur est stable depuis 2001).

Cela signifie que plus la quantit de monnaie en circulation est d corrle de la quantit de richesse produite (PIB), plus l'or va monter, et c'est ce qui se passe depuis 2001.

Je t'invite  lire cet article : L'or pour les nuls (ne prends pas a personnellement  ::aie:: ), qui est une analyse plutt concise expliquant le rle de l'or dans l'conomie, et donne un tour d'horizon des concepts qui y sont lis, et des dfis  venir.

----------


## souviron34

> Ton raisonnement peut sembler logique, mais elle n'est vraie que pour les petits agents conomiques (je parle des mnages).
> 
> Il faut voir l'or comme une assurance tous risques. La richesse relle n'est pas la quantit d'or possde, c'est le PIB. Les politiques montaires expansionnistes qui servent  ponger les dettes crent de l'inflation, car la monnaie perd de sa valeur, et l'or n'tant disponible qu'en quantit limite, il monte. Cette monte reflte la perte de pouvoir d'achat de la monnaie (et non pas une relle prise de valeur de l'or, car sa valeur est stable depuis 2001).
> 
> Cela signifie que plus la quantit de monnaie en circulation est d corrle de la quantit de richesse produite (PIB), plus l'or va monter, et c'est ce qui se passe depuis 2001.
> 
> Je t'invite  lire cet article : L'or pour les nuls (ne prends pas a personnellement ), qui est une analyse plutt concise expliquant le rle de l'or dans l'conomie, et donne un tour d'horizon des concepts qui y sont lis, et des dfis  venir.


Ceci dit, comme ce fut le cas juste avant la 2ime Guerre, on peut justement se servir de l'or que l'on a pour viter de faire fonctionner la planche  billets et pour viter d'avoir un crdit... (_la France a achet des armes, des bateaux, des avions,etc aux USA en la payant en or, de 1938  mi 1940_)

L'article et le raisonnement est la thorie...

La pratique, cela dpend des situations.... Et il me semble que l'on commence  atteindre une situation o il peut tre prfrable de taper dedans plutt que de s'enfoncer inluctablement...

Parce que bon, tu peux avoir une garantie de mme 10 000 tonnes d'or, si ta dette est quivalente  ton PIB (_et les estimations europennes sont pour 96.4 % du PIB en 2014 poir la dette franaise_) , il y a un moment o ta dette est tellement suprieure  tes rserves que ce n'est plus du tout une assurance....

----------


## DotNetMatt

> Et il me semble que l'on commence  atteindre une situation o il peut tre prfrable de taper dedans plutt que de s'enfoncer inluctablement...


C'est aussi ce que l'article explique, on arrive  un carrefour.




> Parce que bon, tu peux avoir une garantie de mme 10 000 tonnes d'or, si ta dette est quivalente  ton PIB (_et les estimations europennes sont pour 96.4 % du PIB en 2014 poir la dette franaise_) , il y a un moment o ta dette est tellement suprieure  tes rserves que ce n'est plus du tout une assurance....


On est d'accord, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire  ::mrgreen::  J'ai juste expliqu l'utilit de l'or dans le systme conomie d'aujourd'hui. L'auteur de l'article l'explique avec ces termes :



> La crise que nous vivons n'est pas une crise parmi d'autres et une crise  passagre. C'est une crise de changement de modle conomique. Nous  passons de la croissance infinie dans un monde fini  la dcroissance  environnementale par manque de ressources. Nous rentrons dans l're de  la raret. Ds lors, le problme de la croissance montaire pour  accompagner la croissance des PIB ne se pose plus. C'est l'inverse qu'il  va falloir au contraire grer. Le principal reproche fait  l'or va  donc disparatre.

----------


## dragonno

> Je t'invite  lire cet article : L'or pour les nuls (ne prends pas a personnellement ), qui est une analyse plutt concise expliquant le rle de l'or dans l'conomie, et donne un tour d'horizon des concepts qui y sont lis, et des dfis  venir.


Merci Matt !
Pour tes explications et ce lien qui vont me faire comprendre un peu meux le rle de l'or.



> Ds lors, le problme de la croissance montaire pour accompagner la croissance des PIB ne se pose plus.


Cela veut-il dire qu'on va devoir faire appel  l'or comme solution de ressource ou cela signifie t-il autre chose ?




> L'or doit tre compris comme une assurance tous risques et c'est de cette faon-l qu'il est utilis depuis plus d'un sicle aussi bien par les particuliers et les mnages... que par les gouvernements et les banques centrales.


L'auteur me donne raison dans cet extrait non ?
Les gens vont changer ce qu'ils ont de vieil or de grand mre contre de l'argent actuel pour se dpanner de la crise.
L'auteur dit dans cet extrait que les gouvernements sont supposs faire pareil.

----------


## Invit

> Donc 100% des grecs sont responsables parce que 1% ou quelque chose comme a remplis les poches. Mais il est vrai que 51% n'ont pas vot pour d'autres partis qui se remplissent les poches.


D'abord, ce n'est certainement pas 1%. Quand l'Etat traine des pieds pour mettre en place une taxe foncire, tous les propritaires en bnficient, quand le mme tat ne contrle pas trop si les bnficiaires de retraite sont vraiment vivants, ca ne profite pas aux grands capitalistes ou aux financiers de Wall Street. 

Les politiciens grecs qui ont laiss filer les dficits l'ont fait pour se faire rlire, et ce n'tait pas une petite minorit de patrons qui votaient pour eux, parce que les rformes bnficiaient aussi au petit peuple. Et le trucage des comptes, ce n'tait pas pour mentir au petit peuple, mais pour entrer dans l'euro, et donc pouvoir continuer  vivre au dessus de ses moyens.

En fin de compte, 100% des grecs sont pnaliss, effectivement. C'est un peu la rgle en dmocratie. Si le gouvernement augmente les impots, tu ne pourras pas refuser de payer sous prtexte que tu n'as pas vot pour lui...

Francois

----------


## DotNetMatt

> Cela veut-il dire qu'on va devoir faire appel  l'or comme solution de ressource ou cela signifie t-il autre chose ?


Ca, c'est toute la question, car comme il est mentionn dans l'article, la crise que nous vivons est une crise de changement. Je ne suis pas conomiste donc j'espre ne pas dire de btise dans ce qui suit. J'essaie d'analyser en fonction de mes connaissances.

Aujourd'hui le reproche fait  l'or mentionn par l'auteur est qu'il faut que la croissance du PIB soit accompagne de cration montaire, ce qui a pour effet d'affaiblir la monnaie, car l'or n'est disponible qu'en quantit limite :



> Le principal reproche fait  l'or et au systme de l'talon or est qu'il ne permet pas une croissance de la masse montaire suffisante pour avoir une croissance conomique forte, puisque les quantits d'or sont limites.


Donc, le dfi sera d'accompagner la croissance du PIB par une diminution de la masse montaire, et donc un renforcement des monnaies.




> L'auteur me donne raison dans cet extrait non ?
> Les gens vont changer ce qu'ils ont de vieil or de grand mre contre de l'argent actuel pour se dpanner de la crise.
> L'auteur dit dans cet extrait que les gouvernements sont supposs faire pareil.


Il peut y avoir plusieurs lectures de ce passage. Personnellement, au vu du paragraphe qui le prcde, je pense plutt que l'auteur voulait souligner le fait que l'or reste un placement trs sr, puisqu'il va continuer  monter tant que les gouvernements auront recours aux politiques montaires expansionnistes.

----------


## souviron34

> Aujourd'hui le reproche fait  l'or mentionn par l'auteur est qu'il faut que la croissance du PIB soit accompagne de cration montaire, ce qui a pour effet d'affaiblir la monnaie, car l'or n'est disponible qu'en quantit limite :
> 
> Donc, le dfi sera d'accompagner la croissance du PIB par une diminution de la masse montaire, et donc un renforcement des monnaies.
> 
> Il peut y avoir plusieurs lectures de ce passage. Personnellement, au vu du paragraphe qui le prcde, je pense plutt que l'auteur voulait souligner le fait que l'or reste un placement trs sr, puisqu'il va continuer  monter tant que les gouvernements auront recours aux politiques montaires expansionnistes.


C'est donc, au vu des sommes en jeu, que l'or dtenu actuellement par la Banque (_de France, europeenne, amricaine..._) est d'une telle ridicule quantit par rapport aux montants des dettes qu'il ne sert plus du tout d'assurance..

On peut en consquence l'utiliser si l'on est mal, puisque en avoir moins ne changera pas le statut de "bon" ou "mauvais" payeur...

Tu utilises le terme "placement".. C'est vrai quand c'est ta rserve, c'est  dire que tu vis normalement et tu investis pour un ventuel usage futur...

Quand tu vis  crdit, ce n'est dj plus tant que a un "placement"... Et quand ton crdit est tel qu'il est 100 ou 10000 fois plus gros que ta rserve, ce n'est en rien du tout un placement...

L'Histoire nous montre que les trsors (de guerre en gnral) ont t utilis pour financer rellement des choses (_les routes, la poste, les bateaux, les forts, par Louis IV, les guerres pour Napolon, les chemins de fer et l'cole pour Louis-Philippe, les armes par Laval...)_, pas pour s'en servir comme caution... Je trouve que c'est justement un biais de l'conomie des 60 dernires annes de l'avoir considr comme une caution... En fait c'est considr comme un avoir "virtuel" alors qu'il est rel...

Et en admettant mme que l'on n'ait pas de dettes, avec un budget de 1600 milliards d'euros, je ne vois pas trs bien comment mme 10 000 tonnes d'or peuvent servir de "garantie".. 

A fortiori lorsqu'on a ce montant-l en dettes...

----------


## DotNetMatt

Oui effectivement la garantie fournie par l'or est clairement ridicule par rapport aux dettes qui ont t contractes. Le problme est que l'on est rests depuis la rvolution industrielle sur un systme bas sur l'or, qui tait viable  l'poque, mais qui ne l'est plus aujourd'hui.

Le terme "placement" n'est pas annodin, puisqu'aujourd'hui, au sens financier du terme, il s'agit bien d'un placement. Tu peux acheter de l'or quand bon te semble, et le revendre quand bon te semble, au mme titre qu'une action.

En 2008, les gouvernements et banques centrales ont choisi de se tourner vers l'or car ils n'accordaient aucune confiance dans les devises. Ce que l'on constate aujourd'hui, c'est que pour le dollar, la FED a tellement recours  la planche  billets qu'aujourd'hui sa valeur est quivalente au prix de l'encre utilise pour l'imprimer... Il n'y a aucun talon derrire.

Aujourd'hui tous les professionnels s'accordent  dire que les pays europens et les USA ne pourront jamais rembourser leur dette. L'or pourrait donc retrouver son rle d'talon, et donc de valeur refuge. C'est pour cela que les analystes conseillent plutt de conserver ou d'acqurir de l'or pour les stratgies de placement  moyen/long terme.

Cependant,  cause des dettes non rembourses et non remboursables, nous assistons  une dpression (= rduction de la masse montaire). En fait, ce qui se passe aujourd'hui est du jamais vu :



> Nous sommes entrs dans un territoire inconnu et nous sommes en train de discuter de solutions qui nont jamais t testes auparavant


Cette dflation est tellement norme, que seules les politiques expansionnistes peuvent la compenser, mais avec difficult.

Pour ceux qui veulent approfondir, voici les dernires analyses sur l'or, notamment aprs la brutale chutte enregistre  la mi-avril :
- Ce que l'or nous apprend sur l'conomie mondiale
- Pourquoi la chute des cours de l'or est inquitante ?

----------


## souviron34

> Le terme "placement" n'est pas annodin, puisqu'aujourd'hui, au sens financier du terme, il s'agit bien d'un placement. Tu peux acheter de l'or quand bon te semble, et le revendre quand bon te semble, au mme titre qu'une action.


TU...

C'est  dire une personne...

Mais d'une part ce n'est pas nouveau / pas "d'aujourd'hui".... L'Histoire est remplie de particuliers "plaant" dans l'or, entre l'Harpagon de Molire, les Louis (_qui en fait taient des "Napolon"_) de mes grand-parents ou arrires-grands parents...

Et d'autre part ce n'est pas valable pour un tat...

Un Etat ne "place pas"... Soit il s'en sert pour payer, soit il s'en sert comme fonds de rserve...

----------


## DotNetMatt

> Et d'autre part ce n'est pas valable pour un tat...
> 
> Un Etat ne "place pas"... Soit il s'en sert pour payer, soit il s'en sert comme fonds de rserve...


Les Etats placent mais au travers des fonds souverains.

----------


## dragonno

Merci pour tes liens, Matt !

Edit :

Au moment o l'on analyse le bilan de Hollande et qu'un film documentaire a t annonc (titre : le pouvoir), voil qu'un gars sort un documentaire vido pour parler du bilan de Sarkozy, c'est un peu gros comme attitude a, Sarkozy c'est pass et son bilan a dj t fait alors c'est juste pour contrer le documentaire sur Hollande, quel petit esprit ce gars...

http://www.20minutes.fr/medias/11510...-pris-inverses

On n'chappera pas  nos dettes mme aprs la mort, selon l'administration de notre pays  :;): 


> Aprs un premier retour de courrier parce que la personne concerne tait dcde il y a quelques mois, le Trsor public a persvr en adressant directement sa lettre au cimetire dans laquelle elle reposait, numro de tombe inclus sur lenveloppe.


http://www.20minutes.fr/insolite/115...ment-cimetiere

Lol  :;): 


Les bdoins quelque soit le pays, sont toujours victimes des gouvernements :
http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/israel-d...1664070_24.php

----------


## ManusDei

> Sarkozy c'est pass et son bilan a dj t fait alors c'est juste pour contrer le documentaire sur Hollande, quel petit esprit ce gars...


Pas  droite. Il n'y a eu aucun bilan sur les 5 ans de prsidence Sarkozy.

----------


## Invit

> Pas  droite. Il n'y a eu aucun bilan sur les 5 ans de prsidence Sarkozy.


Il n'y a pas non plus de raison de le faire,  mon avis. Le "bilan" c'est juste une argument de campagne lectorale, le sortant dfend son bilan, l'opposition l'attaque, et ces bilans n'en sont donc pas vraiment. Aprs l'lection, la droite passe dans l'opposition, elle n'a pas spcialement de bilan  faire, ni de comptes  rendre (n'en dplaise au PS, qui se croit toujours un peu dans l'opposition). Son rle est de rpondre au gouvernement, et de prparer les lections suivantes, qui ne se gagneront pas sur le bilan de Sarkozy, mais sur celui d'Hollande.

Et un an aprs, alors que "c'est la faute  sarko" reste l'argument de base d'une partie de l'opposition, on n'a certainement pas le recul pour faire un bilan un tant soit peu objectif. 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> (n'en dplaise au PS, qui se croit toujours un peu dans l'opposition)
> 
> Et un an aprs, alors que *"c'est la faute  sarko" reste l'argument de base d'une partie de l'opposition*, on n'a certainement pas le recul pour faire un bilan un tant soit peu objectif. 
> 
> Francois


Tout comme la droite se crot encore au pouvoir... Sans rancune  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Tout comme la droite se crot encore au pouvoir...


Je ne comprends pas... Actuellement, la droite est dans l'opposition et se comporte comme telle : elle dpose des amendements, attaque le gouvernement quand elle en a l'occasion, et se prpare pour les prochaines lections. Je ne vois pas en quoi elle "se croit au pouvoir" (mme si je t'accorde qu'elle espre y revenir assez vite, opinion partage  gauche quand on voit le nombre de directeurs de cabinet qui ont pantoufl ici et l en dix mois, d'habitude on attend la fin du mandat, quand mme).

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne comprends pas... Actuellement, la droite est dans l'opposition et se comporte comme telle : elle dpose des amendements, attaque le gouvernement quand elle en a l'occasion, et se prpare pour les prochaines lections. Je ne vois pas en quoi elle "se croit au pouvoir" (mme si je t'accorde qu'elle espre y revenir assez vite, opinion partage  gauche quand on voit le nombre de directeurs de cabinet qui ont pantoufl ici et l en dix mois, d'habitude on attend la fin du mandat, quand mme).
> 
> Francois


Tu devrais relire mon message, il semblerait que tu aies fait un lapsus dans la citation que j'ai mise en gras...

Sur le fond je m'en fous, vous faites de la branlette intellectuelle sur de la politique politicienne.

----------


## Invit

> Tu devrais relire mon message, il semblerait que tu aies fait un lapsus dans la citation que j'ai mise en gras...


Ah pig... dsol...

Sur le fond tu t'en fous, mais tu passes autant de temps que nous sur ce fil qui ne parle gure que de politique politicienne. C'est un spectacle, il nous coute cher, autant en profiter.

Francois

----------


## dragonno

Moi je ne comprend pas ce que veut dire Gppro je lis la mme chose que Fcharton lors de sa premire lecture, je suis trop bte parce que a doit tre vident.
Un gars gentil pour m'expliquer ?

Pour le moment je ne vois pas pourquoi la phrase remarque en gras par Gppro souligne le fait que la droite se croit encore au pouvoir.

----------


## souviron34

parce qu'il a invers sa pense  ::aie:: 

"reste l'argument de base dune partie de l'opposition" (_qui en ce moment est la droite, mais Franois pensait "gauche"_)

----------


## GPPro

Je me rends compte que je prsume normment des capacits de comprhension de mes lecteurs  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Je me rends compte que je prsume normment des capacits de comprhension de mes lecteurs


Ben oui mon garon, on est des cons de droite, nous, et des patrons, de surcroit. 

Alors, forcment, si tu fais un trait d'esprit  9h59, alors que tu es au boulot depuis quatre heures, et que nous, on sort juste de la douche, le peignoir en soie sur le dos et le cigare au bec (avant de mettre nos bretelles et notre haut de forme), a ne peut pas bien se passer...

'pis bon, c'est comme rod, t'as gagn une bire ou la boisson de ton choix (non, je ne te mpriserai pas si tu prends un jus de goyave, enfin, si mais je tcherai de ne pas le montrer) quand tu passes  la capitale.

Francois

----------


## dragonno

Bein vu qu'on est dans un sujet srieux, je pense que des crits clairs c'est la moindre des choses si l'on veut se faire comprendre, sinon vu que le Franais est assez compliqu dans ses diverses apprciations, on peut comprendre de travers ou comprendre n'importe quoi.
Moi je n'hsite pas  dire que je ne comprend pas, je ne me prend pas la tte, et j'essaie d'tre clair dans ce que j'cris sans prsumer quoique ce soit  :;): 

Merci Souviron pour l'explication de la pense de Gppro  :;):

----------


## r0d

> on sort juste de la douche, le peignoir en soie sur le dos et le cigare au bec (avant de mettre nos bretelles et notre haut de forme)


des bretelles? Arf, quel mauvais got; je m'attendais  plus de classe de votre part les gars. Et puis tu as oubli les deux ou trois licenciements en prenant le caf histoire de se mettre de bonne humeur  :;):

----------


## dragonno

Les licenciements, on en voit beaucoup ces temps-ci ...Des records, sous Hollande :/

----------


## souviron34

> Merci Souviron pour l'explication de la pense de Gppro


C'tait plus la pense de Franois et l'acuit de GPPro  :;): 





> des bretelles? Arf, quel mauvais got; je m'attendais  plus de classe de votre part les gars. Et puis tu as oubli les deux ou trois licenciements en prenant le caf histoire de se mettre de bonne humeur


Plus le rachat d'une startup et la vente d'une belle usine, et le fax nous avertissant de nos super-gains boursiers dans le dernier paradis fiscal...  :;): 

Ne mgotons pas, soit on se lve du bon pied, ou pas...

----------


## Invit

> des bretelles? Arf, quel mauvais got; je m'attendais  plus de classe de votre part les gars.


Ah? Je croyais qu'il fallait des bretelles (des larges, hein, pas celles de popeck, je veux dire), sur une chemise  rayures, avec un haut de forme, un cigare...

Genre capitaliste dans un film de Lubitsch, tu vois? 




> Et puis tu as oubli les deux ou trois licenciements en prenant le caf histoire de se mettre de bonne humeur


Ah a non, un vrai capitaliste ne licencie pas, et surement pas par deux ou trois, il cde, l'air dsol,  la demande de son directeur financier de fermer un pays entier, en ayant un mot plein de compassion pour ces pauvres gens qui faisaient partie de "la famille"... et en se resservant de caf.

C'est toi qui me dois sur ce coup, mon petit Rod. Le genre  dire "jardin" (voire "terrain") au lieu de "parc", "portail' au lieu de "grille" (comme dans "on sonne  la grille du parc, t'ois), ou  considrer qu'une Rolex (pfff une montre de charcutier) c'est la classe. Et  ne mme pas savoir que la seule utilisation possible du mot "merde" dans la conversation, c'est entre "enfin," et "quoi!" (enfin, merde, quoi!).

Les rouges sont d'un dcevant par les temps qui courent... Bon, faut dire qu'aprs Chirac, Sarko et maintenant ppre, on a les prolos qu'on mrite.

[Edit] ca n'a rien  voir, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, ca fait bien dans le tableau, et c'est d'un compositeur proltarien...




Francois

----------


## dragonno

> Ah a non, un vrai capitaliste ne licencie pas, et surement pas par deux ou trois, il cde, l'air dsol


En effet, pas mal, Fcharton  :;): 

Allez, pour vous gayer un peu je vous offre une belle vue :

Artiste

----------


## souviron34

Bon, on discute on discute...

Mais pendant ce temps, le Progrs et la Technique Franaise qui va nous permettre de redresser la balance commerciale avance...

"L'indomptable", le premier slip parfum made in France

On a les perces scientifiques et industries qu'on peut, hein ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> On a les perces scientifiques et industries qu'on peut, hein ?


Innovation et monte en gamme sont les deux mamelles de notre industrie renaissante. 

Francois

----------


## _skip

Je prfre quand mme a que lire certains journaux qui parlent de la call girl zahia et de sa superbe russite qui devrait servir d'exemple pour les filles de la cit. Maintenant avec sa propre ligne de lingerie "made in france".

----------


## dragonno

Compltement d'accord avec toi Skip, la faute aux mdias ou plutt  ceux qui dirigent ces mdias, un petit club de fortuns qui utilisent les mdias (Films, Infos TV, documentaires, etc...) pour rendre dingo les populations.
Qui dirigent les grandes banques, sinon les mmes qui sont au pouvoir des grands mdias, et mme au pouvoir des pays...

----------


## dragonno

Je voulais voir les actualits sur yahoo.fr, je suis tomb sur un dessin soit-disant humoristique mais moi a ne me fait pas rire, je le trouve ridicule et inutile, mme si j'ai t de ceux qui condamnaient l''attitude de Mr Cahuzac.



Quand le Gouvernement dfend une filiale de GDF/Suez au lieu de dfendre une PME Bretonne, voil comment il s'y prend : Il lui met la main sur la tte pour la faire couler.

Armor-Lux PME Bretonne



> La PME, rige un temps en symbole du "Made in France", avait dpos le 19 avril un recours pour faire annuler en urgence la procdure de passation du march public attribu deux jours plus tt par le ministre de l'Intrieur  une filiale de GDF-Suez, Ineo Support Global (ISG).
> En savoir plus sur http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/econom...Lxr0qLDr2x2.99

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quand le Gouvernement dfend une filiale de GDF/Suez au lieu de dfendre une PME Bretonne, voil comment il s'y prend : Il lui met la main sur la tte pour la faire couler.
> 
> Armor-Lux PME Bretonne


A vrifier, mais je crois que la production d'uniformes tait dlocalise au Magreb, contrairement au nouveau march qui va tre relocalis en France.

----------


## Invit

> A vrifier, mais je crois que la production d'uniformes tait dlocalise au Magreb, contrairement au nouveau march qui va tre relocalis en France.


La presse avait l'air de dire que le nouveau contractant, un groupe de socits avec Suez en coordinateur (donc avec des marges supplmentaires) tait deux fois moins cher. Moi je veux bien qu'on me dise que produire en France coute deux fois moins cher, mais j'ai comme un doute.

On parie qu'on s'apercevra dans quelques temps qu'on a perdu 70 emplois en France, qu'on en a relocalis 10 en change, et qu'on est maintenant produits au Bangladesh?

Srieusement, le rle de l'Etat pourrait tre justement d'encourager les petits marchs avec des PME, plutt que de passer par de grands groupes comme Suez et les autres, qui sous traitent  des PME, qu'ils finissent d'ailleurs par dlocaliser. 

Bien sur, a demanderait  nos braves fonctionnaires de se bouger un peu, c'est sans doute trop demander...


Sinon, j'ai ador le rapport Lescure... annonc en fanfare, et la conclusion c'est... une taxe sur les lecteurs et les supports. S'il y a une exception franaise qui ne risque pas de se perdre, c'est l'exception fiscale!

Francois

----------


## gangsoleil

> Sinon, j'ai ador le rapport Lescure... annonc en fanfare, et la conclusion c'est... une taxe sur les lecteurs et les supports. S'il y a une exception franaise qui ne risque pas de se perdre, c'est l'exception fiscale!


En meme temps, le rapport est cense contenir 75 mesures, et les media ne citent que celle-la... C'est vrai qu'elle est idiote et tout ce que l'on veut, mais un journaliste qui fait son boulot devient encore plus rare qu'un rapport utile ces jours ci.

----------


## Katyucha

> En meme temps, le rapport est cense contenir 75 mesures, et les media ne citent que celle-la... C'est vrai qu'elle est idiote et tout ce que l'on veut, mais un journaliste qui fait son boulot devient encore plus rare qu'un rapport utile ces jours ci.


Une partie des propositions est du mme acabit ...

Genre : 
- Rduction du temps entre la sortie cinma et vod
- TST : taxe sur sur le chiffre daffaires globalise  tous les oprateurs. Le produit irriguera toute la cration, pas seulement l'audiovisuel.
- Hadopi est supprime, la rponse gradue est confie au CSA. (HADOPI, c'est caca, on mettra les mmes au CSA, ca cachera la misre)
- Nouvelles exceptions au droit dauteur. (On cre un truc et on y met autant d'exceptions que dans la langue franaise)
-Plaider auprs de la Commission europenne pour que les aides aux services de soutien aux services culturels numriques puissent tre autorises sur le fondement de la promotion de la culture.

Par contre, je sens que certaines choses vont passer  la trappe comme 

- largir le droit de citation pour englober les uvres transformatives (mashups, remixes).
- Dpoussirer lexception pdagogique pour les enseignants et les chercheurs.

Une liste bien faite :
http://www.pcinpact.com/news/79660-a...rt-lescure.htm

Ce ne sont que des propositions ! Il faudra voir lesquelles seront mises en place surtout ! Parce que je sens que ca sera comme toujours : taxe supplmentaire sans relle contrepartie.
Je vous rappelle que dans HADOPI, il y avait le volet : dvelopper les plateformes numriques... Quel est le rsultat aujourd'hui ? RIEN

----------


## gangsoleil

Oui, bon, d'accord, dans l'ensemble, c'est pas brillant, et ca ne va pas ameliorer grand chose...

----------


## pmithrandir

> La presse avait l'air de dire que le nouveau contractant, un groupe de socits avec Suez en coordinateur (donc avec des marges supplmentaires) tait deux fois moins cher. Moi je veux bien qu'on me dise que produire en France coute deux fois moins cher, mais j'ai comme un doute.
> 
> On parie qu'on s'apercevra dans quelques temps qu'on a perdu 70 emplois en France, qu'on en a relocalis 10 en change, et qu'on est maintenant produits au Bangladesh?
> 
> Srieusement, le rle de l'Etat pourrait tre justement d'encourager les petits marchs avec des PME, plutt que de passer par de grands groupes comme Suez et les autres, qui sous traitent  des PME, qu'ils finissent d'ailleurs par dlocaliser.


tout a fait d'accord, mais il faut aussi bien voir que les commune paye 50  a 100% plus cher certains services... sans plus de details sur les contrats, c'est assez dur de voir pourquoi cette dcision a t prise.



> Sinon, j'ai ador le rapport Lescure... annonc en fanfare, et la conclusion c'est... une taxe sur les lecteurs et les supports. S'il y a une exception franaise qui ne risque pas de se perdre, c'est l'exception fiscale!
> 
> Francois


Le plus drole, c'est qu'on annonce en pleine pompe un rapport qui contient des propositions que j'ai dj vu sur ce forum...
De la a dire que pour faire un rapport, un bon brainstorming au caf du coin suffit....

(mais je dois etre moqueur... ils ont surement ajout une sacr valeur ajout...)

- Rduction du temps entre la sortie cinma et vod Ca fait juste 15 ans qu'on en parle, vous remarquerez que le principale problme, le dlai entre la sortir en VO et la sortie franaise est gentiment carte...
- TST : taxe sur sur le chiffre daffaires globalise  tous les oprateurs. Le produit irriguera toute la cration, pas seulement l'audiovisuel.Stupide... un gentil truc pour servir de pompe a fric pour universal et warner...
- Hadopi est supprime, la rponse gradue est confie au CSA. (HADOPI, c'est caca, on mettra les mmes au CSA, ca cachera la misre)un changement de nom... et la mise sous tutelle d'une orga pas faite pour cela
- Nouvelles exceptions au droit dauteur. (On cre un truc et on y met autant d'exceptions que dans la langue franaise)
-Plaider auprs de la Commission europenne pour que les aides aux services de soutien aux services culturels numriques puissent tre autorises sur le fondement de la promotion de la culture.la culture vit dj d'aide... que faire de plus.

----------


## GPPro

A mon avis, passer Hadopi sous contrle du CSA  l'heure actuelle, a revient purement et simplement  l'enterrer sans le dire. Le CSA n'a pas les moyens, que ce soit quantitatif ou qualitatif, de grer cette usine  gaz.

----------


## gangsoleil

> A mon avis, passer Hadopi sous contrle du CSA  l'heure actuelle, a revient purement et simplement  l'enterrer sans le dire. Le CSA n'a pas les moyens, que ce soit quantitatif ou qualitatif, de grer cette usine  gaz.


Combien a coute la HADOPI ? Plusieurs millions d'euro ? Et a ma connaissance, la seule amende prononcee jusqu'ici est de 150 euro.

Quels que soient les moyens du CSA, ils ne peuvent pas avoir un plus mauvais ratio (il leur suffit de coller 3 amendes a 60 euro pour faire mieux....)

----------


## r0d

Une source trs srieuse sur le sujet.
Je trouve pas mal l'ide de 


> "Un dlai maximum de 3 jours entre la sortie dun film en salle et sa disponibilit en fichier torrent sur Internet."

----------


## gangsoleil

Le delai propose par le rapport est entre 10 et 22 mois, ce qui va avoir le bon gout de ne satisfaire personne !

Les cinemas vont dire que c'est trop long, et que le piratage ne va pas baisser.
Les VOD et les loueurs vont dire pareil
Les utilisateurs vont dire pareil

Et on va donc passer a 18 mois.

----------


## dragonno

Trois mois c'est bien comme dlai entre la version cin et l'autorisation de partage (quelque soit le support), en 3 mois les gens ont le temps de le voir au cinma et de l'acheter sous toutes ces formes numriques.
Aprs 3 mois chacun aurait le choix de se le procurer soit en version numrique payante soit par le gratuit du partage, car certains prfrent avec un pack DVD avec des options dedans que de l'avoir juste en tlchargement gratuit.
Au moins l'avantage du gratuit c'est qu'on peut se faire une ide concrte et relle du produit que l'on achte.
Combien de gens sont alls au cinma et ont t du du film, beaucoup, ou mme aprs avoir achet un DVD.

----------


## Invit

> Au moins l'avantage du gratuit c'est qu'on peut se faire une ide concrte et relle du produit que l'on achte.


C'est une bonne ide qu'il faudrait gnraliser. Tiens par exemple, je ne vois pas pourquoi on paye les gens pendant leur priode d'essai: combien d'entreprises ont t dues par des recrutements? Trois mois, ca permettrait de se faire une ide. Et puis aprs, on pourrait choisir de payer, si on veut, pour les goodies, comme avec les DVD, par exemple, le salari qu'on paye il faut aussi le caf et les photocopies. Ou sinon on pourrait continuer avec l'emploi gratuit, on appellerait a "partage". C'est bien, partage, a fait gnreux.

Ah, c'est pas pareil, il FAUT payer le salari, mais ce n'est pas parce qu'il est goiste et qu'il refuse le travail. Ah ben zut alors.

J'espre au moins qu'au restau on va arrter de me faire payer mme si je n'ai pas aim le plat, et que ne ne paierai mes impots que si je suis content du gouvernement. Ah non? Ca non plus? 

Ah ben c'est bte alors...

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Au moins l'avantage du gratuit c'est qu'on peut se faire une ide concrte et relle du produit que l'on achte.
> Combien de gens sont alls au cinma et ont t du du film, beaucoup, ou mme aprs avoir achet un DVD.


 ::roll::  Tu te relis avant de poster ? Tu rflchis avant d'crire de telles btises ? 

Franois, pour une fois je suis  100% d'accord avec toi.  ::ccool::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Trois mois c'est bien comme dlai entre la version cin et l'autorisation de partage (quelque soit le support)


La question n'est pas, a mon sens, de savoir si en 3 mois les gens ont le temps d'aller le voir, mais de voir comment il est possible de limiter le piratage.

Si les gens telechargent les films, c'est pour pleins de raisons, chacun la sienne bla bla bla. Mais est-ce que le delai (36 mois) entre la sortie au cinema et la mise a disposition en VoD ne joue pas aussi ? Bien sur que si. Mais dans le cas present, il faut plutot reflechir au delai entre la sortie dans les differents pays. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi un film qui sort le 1er janvier aux USA peut sortir, en francais, presque en meme temps au Canada, mais qu'il faut attendre 12 a 18 mois pour qu'il sorte en France ? C'est tellement plus long de traduire en francais de France qu'en francais du Quebec ?

Ces delais, qui etaient peut-etre justifies pendant un temps, ne le sont plus, et doivent etre globalement revus. La mise a disposition legale partout en meme temps, ou presque, serait un bon moyen de limiter le telechargement illegal. Ah oui, il faudrait aussi simplifier le telechargement legal, pour le rendre aussi "simple" que le telechargement illegal [CF les pubs sur les DVD].

----------


## ManusDei

Ca ne concerne que les dessins anims japonais, mais le problme du tlchargement illgal est en passe d'tre rsolu de ce ct l.
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...c=dybex&xtcr=1

----------


## Invit

> Franois, pour une fois je suis  100% d'accord avec toi.


Sur ces sujets, il me semble qu'on a toujours t en phase, lmais c'est probablement parce qu'on est des vieux cons qui ne comprenons rien aux valeurs gnreuses du partage, et aux technologies modernes...




> La question n'est pas, a mon sens, de savoir si en 3 mois les gens ont le temps d'aller le voir, mais de voir comment il est possible de limiter le piratage.


La question de fond, c'est le financement des "biens culturels". Si une part importante des consommateurs ne paie plus, que les pouvoirs publics se refusent  svir, qu'on reproche aux DVD le fait qu'ils coutent des sous, et qu'ils contiennent de la pub (pour info, ce sont leurs deux sources de revenus), et qu'on voudrait rduire les dlais d'exclusivit, qui sont ce qui finance le cinma ET la TV (qui  son tour finance la production), je ne vois pas trs bien comment on finance la cration, sinon avec des impots supplmentaires.

Le piratage, si on veut lutter contre, c'est assez facile. Pour lutter contre la fraude dans le mtro, ou la fraude fiscale, on met des controleurs. Le piratage, c'est exactement pareil, et ca n'attaque pas plus les droits fondamentaux des citoyens que le fait d'avoir un controleur qui te demande ton ticket. 

Et je crois que la tolrance qui s'est installe est rellement en train de tuer des pans entiers de la production culturelle. Sur les 20 dernires annes, je suis un peu effar de voir la baisse du budget "culture" dans mes dpenses. J'tais un gros acheteur de livres scientifiques et de disques (classiques). Aujourd'hui, les livres scientifiques srieux ont  peu prs disparu des librairies ( paris, rive droite, Lavoisier a ferm, Gibert a un rayon limit au programme des prpas scientifiques, je ne suis pas all vers l'odon depuis longtemps, mais je parie que le nombre des librairies a t divis par deux ou trois), et des gentils "partageurs" mettent sur Youtube des disques entiers sans que personne s'en offusque. Ca ne peut pas bien finir...

Ah mais c'est pas important, la culture, ou la science, tant qu'on a des iphones avec angry birds dessus pour "travailler" dans le mtro, et facebook pour changer des penses immortelles. 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Sur ces sujets, il me semble qu'on a toujours t en phase, lmais c'est probablement parce qu'on est des vieux cons qui ne comprenons rien aux valeurs gnreuses du partage, et aux technologies modernes...
> 
> 
> 
> La question de fond, c'est le financement des "biens culturels". Si une part importante des consommateurs ne paie plus, que les pouvoirs publics se refusent  svir, qu'on reproche aux DVD le fait qu'ils coutent des sous, et qu'ils contiennent de la pub (pour info, ce sont leurs deux sources de revenus), et qu'on voudrait rduire les dlais d'exclusivit, qui sont ce qui finance le cinma ET la TV (qui  son tour finance la production), je ne vois pas trs bien comment on finance la cration, sinon avec des impots supplmentaires.
> 
> Le piratage, si on veut lutter contre, c'est assez facile. Pour lutter contre la fraude dans le mtro, ou la fraude fiscale, on met des controleurs. Le piratage, c'est exactement pareil, et ca n'attaque pas plus les droits fondamentaux des citoyens que le fait d'avoir un controleur qui te demande ton ticket. 
> 
> Et je crois que la tolrance qui s'est installe est rellement en train de tuer des pans entiers de la production culturelle. Sur les 20 dernires annes, je suis un peu effar de voir la baisse du budget "culture" dans mes dpenses. J'tais un gros acheteur de livres scientifiques et de disques (classiques). Aujourd'hui, les livres scientifiques srieux ont  peu prs disparu des librairies ( paris, rive droite, Lavoisier a ferm, Gibert a un rayon limit au programme des prpas scientifiques, je ne suis pas all vers l'odon depuis longtemps, mais je parie que le nombre des librairies a t divis par deux ou trois), et des gentils "partageurs" mettent sur Youtube des disques entiers sans que personne s'en offusque. Ca ne peut pas bien finir...
> ...


Globalement d'accord avec tout, sauf sur un point : les pubs sur les DVD sont du foutage de gueule. Tu payes pour de la pub... Et aujourd'hui faut regarder les choses en face, au moins pour des gens comme nous (faciliter avec l'informatique blah blah), payer est un acte militant. Bah quand je dois me farcir un cran anti piratage  la con (alors que moi j'ai pay justement, merci l'abruti qui a eu cette ide) et deux bandes annonces parfois non zappables, y'a de quoi regretter d'avoir voulu tre honnte.

----------


## r0d

> C'est une bonne ide qu'il faudrait gnraliser. Tiens par exemple, je ne vois pas pourquoi on paye les gens pendant leur priode d'essai: combien d'entreprises ont t dues par des recrutements? Trois mois, ca permettrait de se faire une ide. Et puis aprs, on pourrait choisir de payer, si on veut, pour les goodies, comme avec les DVD, par exemple, le salari qu'on paye il faut aussi le caf et les photocopies. Ou sinon on pourrait continuer avec l'emploi gratuit, on appellerait a "partage". C'est bien, partage, a fait gnreux.
> 
> Ah, c'est pas pareil, il FAUT payer le salari, mais ce n'est pas parce qu'il est goiste et qu'il refuse le travail. Ah ben zut alors.
> 
> J'espre au moins qu'au restau on va arrter de me faire payer mme si je n'ai pas aim le plat, et que ne ne paierai mes impots que si je suis content du gouvernement. Ah non? Ca non plus? 
> 
> Ah ben c'est bte alors...
> 
> Francois


 ::mouarf:: 

a me fait penser  cette histoire de prix libre. C'tait  la mode  une poque dans les milieux libertaires, et on retrouve a dans certains lieux.
L'ide c'est que le consommateur, lorsqu'il achte un produit, donne le prix qu'il estime lgitime pour le produit. C'est le consommateur qui dcide du prix. L'ide de "main invisible du march" pousse  son extrme, si on veut.
C'est une utopie bien sr, mais elle est intressante je trouve. Elle a mme sduit des gens trs  droite dans mon entourage  l'poque (tendance libraux, pas conservateurs).

----------


## Invit

> Globalement d'accord avec tout, sauf sur un point : les pubs sur les DVD sont du foutage de gueule. Tu payes pour de la pub...


C'est aussi vrai au cinma, et dans la presse magazine, remarque. Ce qui est agaant sur les DVD, c'est le ct "inzappable". Ceci dit, je crois que c'est un assez mauvais calcul, comme la pub trop intrusive sur le web. Je ne sais pas toi, mais autant je regarde une pub de 10 secondes devant une video, autant un machin de 45 secondes a le don de me hrisser, et je mmorise la marque qui m'a fait le coup...




> L'ide c'est que le consommateur, lorsqu'il achte un produit, donne le prix qu'il estime lgitime pour le produit. C'est le consommateur qui dcide du prix. L'ide de "main invisible du march" pousse  son extrme, si on veut.
> C'est une utopie bien sr, mais elle est intressante je trouve.


En mme temps, c'est le principe de la qute. La bonne question, sur ce point, c'est peut tre: "accepterais tu un poste o ta rmunration serait laisse  l'initiative de ton patron (et dcid aprs coup, sinon, on est dans le modle actuel)?" 

Ma sensation est que la plupart des gens refuseraient d'tre pays comme cela, parce que la confiance ne rgne pas. Et je ne vois pas pourquoi il en irait autrement des produits, ou des biens culturels. On se trouve toujours une bonne excuse pour ne pas payer...

Francois

----------


## Invit

Je pense que beaucoup de personnes aimeraient une offre lgale satisfaisante.

Le problme c'est que pour l'instant, le piratage offre un meilleur service que les plateformes de tlchargement lgales (sans parler de la gratuit).

Des amateurs sont capables de mettre  disposition des sries trangres sous titres le lendemain de leur diffusion.
Pour l'instant aucune offre ne propose vraiment a. Et ceux qui disent qu'ils le proposent (ex : Orange et Game of Thrones), ne sont pas  la hauteur.
http://jvoulaispaspirater.tumblr.com/

S'il existait un service quivalent mais payant, beaucoup arrteraient de pirater.
Donc tant que de soi-disant professionnels ne seront pas capable de proposer le mme service qu'une bande de geeks, les gens continueront  pirater.

Pour le cycle de vie des films, c'est aussi du foutage de gueule : 

- Dlai entre la sortie US et la sortie franaise : mme histoire que les sries. Les fans sont capables de sous-titrer un film en une semaine, pourquoi pas les pros ?
=> Le film pourrait d'abord sortir en VOST en France, et ceux qui veulent absolument le voir avec un doublage moisi attendront quelques semaines de plus. Et si au final a incite les gens  aller voir la VOST, c'est pas plus mal. Tiens, supprimons les doublages, le film coutera moins cher. Beaucoup de pays ne doublent pas les films et les gens continuent d'aller au cinma. Les doubleurs pourront toujours se reconvertir dans le doublage de films d'animation dont le nombre explose.

- Dlai entre la sortie en salle et la sortie en DVD. C'est l que a coince, mais vraiment. Le film reste  l'affiche entre un et deux mois, il sort en DVD entre 6 mois et un ans plus tard. Il y a donc plusieurs mois entre le retrait du film des salles et sa sortie en DVD, o il n'est pas possible de voir le film. A part sur des services de VOD  la qualit douteuse (re-voir mon lien) et qui ne sont des fois accessible que pour les abonns Orange, Canal Plus, machin.
=> Raccourcissement du dlai.
=> Cration d'un service de VOD de type Netflix, accessible  tous et indpendant des abonnements tl, internet, qui permette de voir les mdias sur tous les supports que je veux (ordi, tl, tablette...). Un maximum de films doit tre accessible, et pas juste les blockbusters.
Il pourrait y avoir une version gratuite, ou presque, avec de la pub, et une autre sans pub avec un abonnement.
=> a va tuer le DVD. Et alors ? Le CD est en train de mourir  petit feu, il n'y a pas de raison que le DVD ne suive pas le mme chemin. Je trouve absurde que des gens aient investit pour crer des supports tels que le BluRay ou le DVD HD alors que dj  l'poque on savait que le support physique tait condamn. Si avec tout ce pognon ils s'taient concentrs sur une offre lgale et efficace de tlchargement, on n'en serait pas l.

- La diffusion tl.
=> Deux ou trois coupures pub pendant un film, alors que la chane (qui produit le film) a dj gagn du fric avec la sortie en salle et en DVD, c'est lourd.
=> Les pisodes pas diffuss dans l'ordre, les saisons incompltes (voir Person of Interest sur TF1), c'est lourd. 
=> Un an de retard avec les US, c'est lourd.
=> La VF moisie, qui parfois change les textes, c'est lourd : 
http://www.liberation.fr/medias/0101...on-du-dr-house
http://e-jbb.net/2013/01/14/lexcepti...-de-reflechir/

Si vous tes abonns  Arrt sur Images, je vous invite  lire les interviews de Martin Winckler sur le sujet : 
http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5311

----------


## r0d

> C'est aussi vrai au cinma, et dans la presse magazine, remarque. Ce qui est agaant sur les DVD, c'est le ct "inzappable". Ceci dit, je crois que c'est un assez mauvais calcul, comme la pub trop intrusive sur le web. Je ne sais pas toi, mais autant je regarde une pub de 10 secondes devant une video, autant un machin de 45 secondes a le don de me hrisser, et je mmorise la marque qui m'a fait le coup...


D'ailleurs le problme du tlchargement illgal est un peu l aussi. Si l'offre tait  la hauteur de ce que permet la technique, autrement dit, si les diteurs faisaient leur travail, le problme serait diffrent. Je ne dis pas que tout est de la faute des diteurs, je dis juste que cette variable fait partie de l'quation.





> En mme temps, c'est le principe de la qute. La bonne question, sur ce point, c'est peut tre: "accepterais tu un poste o ta rmunration serait laisse  l'initiative de ton patron (et dcid aprs coup, sinon, on est dans le modle actuel)?"


Et bien justement, tu met encore le doigt sur un nud important. Dans le modle du prix libre dont je parle ici, l'ide est que le consommateur choisi le prix  l'achat du produit. Pour diverses raisons, en particulier pour la valorisation du travail bien fait: si un produit est bon, les gens reviendront l'acheter et y mettrons le prix.

Et c'est effectivement comme cela que a fonctionne dj pour les patrons qui "achtent" leurs salaris. On voit, encore une fois, cette asymtrie qu'il y a entre les entreprises et les citoyens consommateurs. Asymtries qui sont quasiment toujours en faveur de l'entreprise, ce qui fait qu'aujourd'hui, la puissance des entreprises est disproportionne.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme c'est que pour l'instant, le piratage offre un meilleur service que les plateformes de tlchargement lgales (sans parler de la gratuit).
> 
> Des amateurs sont capables de mettre  disposition des sries trangres sous titres le lendemain de leur diffusion.


Les professionnels sont galement capables de le faire. Le problme, c'est qu'ils ne savent pas se financer dessus. C'est comme les startup du web, quelque part: des bandes de "petits gnies" avec une ide formidable et une techno killer-app-de-la-mort-qui tue, a se trouve facilement, des modles conomiques qui les font vivre, c'est nettement plus rare. Et il est bien plus facile de "commercialiser" un produit qu'on obtient gratuitement (eg megaupload) que de devoir le financer en le commercialisant.

Le dlai avant sortie sur DVD, a sert  rentabiliser l'exploitation en salle, et donc les droits que paient les distributeurs, qui servent  financer les films (ben oui, a coute de l'argent de faire un film), puis  justifier les droits TV, qui financent aussi la production. 

Quant aux DVD, c'est un moyen de *vendre*  l'unit. Le tlchargement lgal pourrait tre une alternative, mais l, je te parie que si c'est plus de quelques centimes par film, nos gentils utilisateurs vont dire que c'est abuser.

La qualit de service est une excuse facile: je suppose que le petit revendeur de banlieue qui vend des produits tombs du camion les jours de fte PSG  Paris fournit un bien meilleur service que le marchand "classique" qui s'approvisionne dans les circuits lgaux. Mais le fond du problme, ca reste le financement. 

Francois

----------


## gangsoleil

> Et je crois que la tolrance qui s'est installe est rellement en train de tuer des pans entiers de la production culturelle.


Je ne crois pas du tout que le piratage et la tolerance de celui-ci soient en train de tuer des pans entiers de la production culturelle.

Si on regarde la musique, il y a de plus en plus d'etrons pre-formates qui ne meriteraient pas d'etre commercialises. Mais ils le sont, et coutent des fortunes a produire, pour financer les campagnes de pub, le buzz mediatique et tout et tout. 

Tu te plains que les livres scientifiques ne soient plus disponibles, mais tu crois vraiment que ca a un lien avec le piratage de quelque chose ? Je ne vois vraiment pas le lien.





> Le dlai avant sortie sur DVD, a sert  rentabiliser l'exploitation en salle, et donc les droits que paient les distributeurs, qui servent  financer les films (ben oui, a coute de l'argent de faire un film), puis  justifier les droits TV, qui financent aussi la production.


Et si, en plus de l'exploitation en salle, le film etait disponible en VOD (tres) peu de temps apres, tu ne crois pas que ce serait un moyen de rentabiliser un peu plus la chose ?




> Quant aux DVD, c'est un moyen de vendre  l'unit. Le tlchargement lgal pourrait tre une alternative, mais l, je te parie que si c'est plus de quelques centimes par film, nos gentils utilisateurs vont dire que c'est abuser.


20 euro un DVD, c'est abuse, oui. De meme qu'une place de cinema a plus de 10 euro.
Mais je pense que beaucoup de gens seraient pret a payer un prix raisonnable pour voir des films recents. Non, pas le meme prix qu'au cinema, mais plus que quelques centimes oui. Et oui, sans les pubs.

----------


## Invit

> Et bien justement, tu met encore le doigt sur un nud important. Dans le modle du prix libre dont je parle ici, l'ide est que le consommateur choisi le prix  l'achat du produit.


Donc, le producteur commence par investir, et si le consommateur paie ce qu'il veut. Tu peux refuser de vendre, dans ce modle? Parce que sinon, j'ai trs envie d'aller chez mon concessionnaire Renault, et d'expliquer que pour moi, une voiture neuve vaut 1500  (je mets dlibrment un prix assez lev pour que ce soit un effort de ma part, mais ridicule en rapport au cot de revient du bien).





> Et c'est effectivement comme cela que a fonctionne dj pour les patrons qui "achtent" leurs salaris.


Ah mais pas du tout. Dans le modle salarial, on dcide de ton salaire AVANT que tu commences  travailler, pas aprs. Et mme dans un modle de SSII ou d'indpendant, je pense que tu refuserais de travailler pour quelqu'un qui te donnerait des specs, te dirait de dvelopper le produit, en t'assurant qu'il regardera une fois que tu l'as dvelopp, et que si cela lui convient, il dcidera alors de ce qu'il est prt  payer... 

Et en fait, je crois que tu refuserais mme si tu sais que la personne est honnte. Le problme, dans ce systme, c'est que tu assumes tous les risques, avances les fonds, et que le consommateur ne rmunre pas ton travail mais son usage. 

Francois

----------


## gangsoleil

> Le problme, c'est qu'ils ne savent pas se financer dessus


Ils ne savent pas, ou bien ils ne veulent pas changer de modele economique ??

L'industrie des films pornographiques est l'une des plus touchee par le piratage, et par la concurrence de sites "gratuits" qui proposent le meme genre de service. Et pourtant, ils ont reussi a s'adapter, en changeant leur modele economique, et ils continuent a produire des films et, a priori, a gagner de l'argent.

Il y avait un tres bon article sur le sujet sur le site du monde, une interview d'un producteur qui expliquait justement qu'ils avaient ete contraint de modifier leur modele economique pour faire face au piratage. Et que depuis, il etait attere par l'immobilisme des industries du cinema et de la musique, et qu'il ne s'etonnait pas des difficultes qu'ils rencontraient.

Donc si, il existe d'autres modeles economiques viables que ceux qu'utilisent ces industries. Mais peut-etre que cela implique des changements de leur part. Et peut-etre meme que ca nous eviterait de voir "iron-man 8 le retour du come-back de son enfance avant l'episode 6" ; qui sait  ::):

----------


## DotNetMatt

> Quant aux DVD, c'est un moyen de *vendre*  l'unit. Le tlchargement lgal pourrait tre une alternative, mais l, je te parie que si c'est plus de quelques centimes par film, nos gentils utilisateurs vont dire que c'est abuser.


La vente  l'unit n'est plus viable pour ce genre de produit. Vendre un DVD a cote : il faut une chane industrielle et logistique, de la cration du DVD jusqu' sa vente. Je parle ici du support physique, et pas de l'oeuvre.

Un film numrique ou un MP3 (mme combat), n'est produit qu'une seule et unique fois. Il n'y a plus vraiment besoin de logistique ni de chane industrielle de production derrire. C'est copiable  l'infini et le cot de cette copie est nul, car il n'y a plus de support physique.

Les cots sont donc rduits au strict ncessaire : rmunrer les artistes et les personnes qui contribuent  la cration de l'oeuvre, louer les studios, etc.

La licence globale me parait tre une bonne solution. Je prfre payer 10 EUR par mois pour avoir Spotify et pouvoir couter ce que je souhaite quand je le souhaite et o je le souhaite sur mon PC / ma tablette / mon smartphone. Tout en sachant que derrire a permet de rtribuer les protagonistes qui ont contribu  la cration du fichier.

----------


## GPPro

> La vente  l'unit n'est plus viable pour ce genre de produit. Vendre un DVD a cote : il faut une chane industrielle et logistique, de la cration du DVD jusqu' sa vente. Je parle ici du support physique, et pas de l'oeuvre.
> 
> Un film numrique ou un MP3 (mme combat), n'est produit qu'une seule et unique fois. Il n'y a plus vraiment besoin de logistique ni de chane industrielle de production derrire. C'est copiable  l'infini et le cot de cette copie est nul, car il n'y a plus de support physique.
> 
> Les cots sont donc rduits au strict ncessaire : rmunrer les artistes et les personnes qui contribuent  la cration de l'oeuvre, louer les studios, etc.
> 
> La licence globale me parait tre une bonne solution. Je prfre payer 10 EUR par mois pour avoir Spotify et pouvoir couter ce que je souhaite quand je le souhaite et o je le souhaite sur mon PC / ma tablette / mon smartphone. Tout en sachant que derrire a permet de rtribuer les protagonistes qui ont contribu  la cration du fichier.


La licence globale est un leurre qui sert bien les majors...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sur ces sujets, il me semble qu'on a toujours t en phase, lmais c'est probablement parce qu'on est des vieux cons qui ne comprenons rien aux valeurs gnreuses du partage, et aux technologies modernes...


En effet. 




> Le piratage, si on veut lutter contre, c'est assez facile. Pour lutter contre la fraude dans le mtro, ou la fraude fiscale, on met des controleurs. Le piratage, c'est exactement pareil, et ca n'attaque pas plus les droits fondamentaux des citoyens que le fait d'avoir un controleur qui te demande ton ticket.


Y a des moyens simples et efficaces de lutter. On a un doute sur un compte internet ? On envoie des flics avec un mandat qui fouillent sur les PC, les tablettes, les smartphones etc... et si on trouve un truc illgal on verbalise (mettons 100 par truc trouv), et si le nombre est trop lev, on envoie au tribunal.
Avec les technologies que l'on a aujourd'hui, je suis sr qu'il est possible de lutter efficacement contre ce flau. C'est juste une question de volont.




> Et je crois que la tolrance qui s'est installe est rellement en train de tuer des pans entiers de la production culturelle.


D'ailleurs, a me parait toujours incroyable que les dfenseurs du piratage mettent en avant, comme excuse, la mauvaise qualit de la production. En gros, ils tuent la poule, et se plaignent de ne plus avoir d'ufs ! 




> Globalement d'accord avec tout, sauf sur un point : les pubs sur les DVD sont du foutage de gueule. Tu payes pour de la pub...


Oui et quand tu achtes un T-Shirt ou tout autre vtement) avec en gros le nom de la marque, non seulement tu paies un produit (trop cher) et en plus tu fais de la pub gratuite  la marque... Mais, a, c'est normal, je suppose !  ::roll:: 




> La qualit de service est une excuse facile: je suppose que le petit revendeur de banlieue qui vend des produits tombs du camion les jours de fte PSG  Paris fournit un bien meilleur service que le marchand "classique" qui s'approvisionne dans les circuits lgaux. Mais le fond du problme, ca reste le financement.


Oui, tout  fait. a me fait rire les mecs qui piratent et qui donnent comme excuse que l'offre de tlchargement lgal n'est pas  la hauteur. Ben, oui, c'est payant alors, c'est pas  la hauteur...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Si on regarde la musique, il y a de plus en plus d'etrons pre-formates qui ne meriteraient pas d'etre commercialises. Mais ils le sont, et coutent des fortunes a produire, pour financer les campagnes de pub, le buzz mediatique et tout et tout.


Ca ce n'est pas la cause, mais le rsultat. Avec des ventes en baisse, seules les grandes sries sont rentables, et donc les produits pr-formats soutenus par des campagnes publicitaires, et cotant peu  produire (le moins de musiciens possibles).

Et derrire, tout ce qui coute cher, parce que fait par des vrais gens, en petites sries (pas trop commercial) crve joyeusement parce que la concurrence du gratuit est intenable, et parce que la rduction de l'offre se traduit par une simplification des gots. 

Et note bien qu'on a  peu prs la mme chose avec la littrature. On lit aujourd'hui des trucs trs courts en francais de base (Marc Levy), ou des romans pour enfants/ados (Harry Potter, Game of Thrones)




> Tu te plains que les livres scientifiques ne soient plus disponibles, mais tu crois vraiment que ca a un lien avec le piratage de quelque chose ? Je ne vois vraiment pas le lien.


Il y a un piratage tout  fait rel dans ce domaine, mais surtout, on a "dsappris"  toute une gnration  payer pour des biens culturels. Un I-phone n'est jamais trop cher, un livre, un disque, une partition, l'est toujours. L'dition scientifique est un secteur fragile, il meurt le premier, et avec lui c'est une partie de la connaissance qui disparait. En gros, on est en train d'changer Springer Verlag (ou Masson, ou Eyrolles) contre Wikipdia, je pense qu'on y perd au change.




> Et si, en plus de l'exploitation en salle, le film etait disponible en VOD (tres) peu de temps apres, tu ne crois pas que ce serait un moyen de rentabiliser un peu plus la chose ?


C'est un calcul conomique. Si tu vends ta VOD un ou deux euros, alors que ta place est  10 euros, il faut faire cinq fois plus d'entres VOD pour atteindre l'quilibre. Parce que si l'ide c'est de gagner cinq fois moins, je comprends un peu la position des majors...




> 20 euro un DVD, c'est abuse, oui. De meme qu'une place de cinema a plus de 10 euro.Mais je pense que beaucoup de gens seraient pret a payer un prix raisonnable pour voir des films recents. Non, pas le meme prix qu'au cinema, mais plus que quelques centimes oui. Et oui, sans les pubs.


Tout est dit. Tu veux bien payer, mais un ou deux euros, pas dix, et sans pub, parce que tu paies dj un euro, et pas toujours, parce que comme tu seras assez citoyen pour consentir  payer de temps en temps, tu continueras  partager. 

Au total, tu divises par 10 (au moins) le prix que tu es prt  payer, en rmunrant sur ce prix un certain nombre de parasites (spotify, et les autres). Pour que ce soit rentable pour les producteurs, il faudrait que l'audience soit multiplie par 10... Et comme a ne sera pas le cas, il va falloir tailler dans les charges, et supprimer tout ce qui n'est pas rentable. 

Ah oui, mais du coup la qualit va s'en ressentir, et deux euros, ce sera bien trop cher pour cette m...

Bref, c'est comme moi, je mangerais plus de caviar et de truffes si ca coutait 2 le kilo...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Le dlai avant sortie sur DVD, a sert  rentabiliser l'exploitation en salle, et donc les droits que paient les distributeurs, qui servent  financer les films (ben oui, a coute de l'argent de faire un film), puis  justifier les droits TV, qui financent aussi la production.


Je ne vois pas en quoi a rentabilise, puisque entre la fin de l'exploitation en salle, et sa sortie en DVD il n'y un priode o le film n'est pas ou trs peu visible.
Rajouter une offre de VOD correcte, qui commence ds le retrait du film des salles rajouterait une source de rentabilit supplmentaire dans cette priode o le film n'est quasiment pas exploit.

Par exemple : 
- Je veux voir le film en salle, dans de bonnes conditions, c'est 10.
- Je veux voir le film chez moi, c'est 3 en VOD, et je peux voir le film une seule fois. Mais je veux pas que cette offre soit rserve aux abonns Orange ou je sais pas quoi.
Je veux voir et revoir le film chez moi, j'achte le DVD.
Et l il faudrait galement une alternative dmatrialise au DVD (qui de toute faon va disparaitre). Un tlchargement moins cher que le DVD. C'est pas difficile, car comme le dit DotNetMatt, le cot de production d'un DVD passe dans la logistique qui permet de crer le support physique. Un peu plus cher que la VOD, de meilleure qualit, qui permette de voir le film autant de fois qu'on veut, sur tout les appareils et pas juste les appareils Apple si j'ai achet sur iTunes, mais protg contre la copie.

----------


## souviron34

> Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi un film qui sort le 1er janvier aux USA peut sortir, en francais, presque en meme temps au Canada, mais qu'il faut attendre 12 a 18 mois pour qu'il sorte en France ? C'est tellement plus long de traduire en francais de France qu'en francais du Quebec ?





> - Dlai entre la sortie US et la sortie franaise : mme histoire que les sries. Les fans sont capables de sous-titrer un film en une semaine, pourquoi pas les pros ?



Les dlais n'ont rien  voir avec la traduction (ou non)..

Les salles de cinma appartiennent  des chanes (Path) ou des indpendants.

Les distributeurs (personnes ou entreprises) ont besoin de temps pour d'une part obtenir les droits de diffusion (_il y a N pays, et 1 seul producteur : ce producteur doit ngocier les droits pour chaque pays, et avec une prsonne/entreprise en particulier (qui peut changer suivant le type de film,) donc ton pays n'est peut-tre pas la priorit de ngociation du producteur_), et il doit ensuite ngocier avec les propritaires des salles de cinma..

Le seul moyen d'viter ceci c'es que ce soit une seule et mme boite - une super-multinationale - qui possdent ET la production ET la distribution dans chaque pays ET l'exploitation des salles..

Est-ce vraiment ce que vous souhaitez, alors que je vous entends rler contre les gros capitalistes ????????







> Et bien justement, tu met encore le doigt sur un nud important. Dans le modle du prix libre dont je parle ici, l'ide est que le consommateur choisi le prix  l'achat du produit. Pour diverses raisons, en particulier pour la valorisation du travail bien fait: si un produit est bon, les gens reviendront l'acheter et y mettrons le prix.


De ce que j'en comprend, ce serait plutt :

une personne travaille pour faire un produit. On met ce produit sur le march. Le consommateur paye ce qu'il veut pour le produit..

Si la personne est seule, ok, il "avance" son temps (et ventuellement le matriel)

Si la personne travaille  plusieurs, et/ou si il lui faut une usine pour produire le bien, 2 options : 1) le "patron" avance tout, et en plus il paye le salari, mme si il peut ne rien avoir en "vendant" son produit. 2) personne n'est pay, et on partage les sous rcolts par les "ventes"..

J'ai une trs nette impression que ceux qui prnent ce systme se verrait bien dans la solution 1, mais pas du tout dans la solution 2  ::aie:: 

Admettons que je te dise :

Ta boite fais un soft. Tu seras pay par le partage de ce que donnent les clients suivant leur bon vouloir quand ils achtent le soft..  Tu acceptes ??
On va faire un film (puisque nous sommes dans le sujet). Il nous faut des camras, des clairages, des voitures e location, des acteurs, des restaus, des ingnieurs du son, des cadreurs, des couturiers pour les costumes, etc etc..

Toutes ces braves personnes ne sont pas payes du tout. Elles travaillent toutes gratuitement depuis 6 mois. Les fournisseurs galement : on a mang pour presque rien parce qu'on a donn 50 cents par repas au restau, on a eu les camras "gratis" parce qu"on a donn 50 cents au gars qui les vendait,  A l'usine de pressage, on leur a dit, "vous en faites pas, on vous paiera quand on sera pay par les clients".

Maintenant, le premier client te donne 20 cents pour ton DVD (c'est bien le prix max qu'on doit payer un film, hein ?) et s'empresse d'aller le mettre sur un site de tlchargement...

----------


## DotNetMatt

> La licence globale est un leurre qui sert bien les majors...


Non, a arrange tout le monde sauf les majors :
- Les majors voient leur avenir assur (ou pas...).
- Les consommateurs qui ne veulent plus payer 20 EUR pour un CD dont ils ne vont couter qu'une chanson.
- Les plateformes.
- Les artistes, qui pourront chapper aux majors (donc effectivement, a n'arrange pas les majors).

----------


## Invit

> Je ne vois pas en quoi a rentabilise, puisque entre la fin de l'exploitation en salle, et sa sortie en DVD il n'y un priode o le film n'est pas ou trs peu visible.


C'est justement cette priode qui valorise le "service" exploitation en salle. Si tu sais que le film qui sort en salle sera dispo le mois prochain VOD, pour 3, tu vas hsiter  mettre 10 aujourd'hui. Dans ce systme, le producteur change des entres  10 contre des entres  3, ce qui ne sera rentable QUE si leur nombre est multipli par 4...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> - Les artistes, qui pourront chapper aux majors (donc effectivement, a n'arrange pas les majors).


Ceci est une grande illusion remplie de naivet  ::mouarf:: 


Ne pas avoir de "grosse" compagnie derrire toi implique :

a) tre tout seul pour se dmerder pour trouver des salles de concert
b) tre tout seul pour se dmerder  faire de la pub
c) tre tout seul pour contacter un hotel, un bus ou un camion pour le matos
d) tre tout seul  payer des musiciens si tu n'est pas seul sur scne
e) tre tout seul pour se dmerder si tu veux aller  l'tranger
f) tre tout seul pour trouver et payer les voyages
g) tre tout seul si tu veux qu'on parle de toi dans un journal
h) tre tout seul pour grer ton site
i) tre tout seul pour grer tes sous (_et ventuellement des liens avec MasterCard, Visa, etc_)
j) tre tout seul pour trouver des partenaires ou des utilisations  l'tranger ou dans d'autres domaines (_par exemple tu es musicien, les films ont de la musique.. Tu en connais beaucoup, en tant que musicien, des producteurs de films ??_)

Et j'en passe quelques uns...

Moi je veux bien, hein ??

Mais je pense que si tu fais a, t'auras plus le temps de faire de la musique  ::aie::

----------


## DotNetMatt

> Y a des moyens simples et efficaces de lutter. On a un doute sur un compte internet ? On envoie des flics avec un mandat qui fouillent sur les PC, les tablettes, les smartphones etc... et si on trouve un truc illgal on verbalise (mettons 100 par truc trouv), et si le nombre est trop lev, on envoie au tribunal.
> Avec les technologies que l'on a aujourd'hui, je suis sr qu'il est possible de lutter efficacement contre ce flau. C'est juste une question de volont.


 ::mouarf::  Es-tu srieux en crivant cela ? Les "pirates" ont toujours un coup d'avance, et les politiques et les industriels en ont 5 de retard. Le dernier iPhone n'tait pas encore sorti qu'il tait dj crack.

C'est une utopie de croire que l'on pourra tout contrler. Mme la Chine n'y arrive pas. De plus, que ferait la police face  une partition crypte ? Ils vont t'obliger  leur donner la clef que tu as utilis ? Ben je demande  voir...  ::aie:: 

Il y aura toujours, qu'on le veuille ou non, des moyens de feinter. L'industrie musicale et cinmatographique a rat le coche et n'a pas su se moderniser comme *gangsoleil* l'a dj dit. L'industrie porno, elle, a visiblement russi.

Les lobbys sont tellement puissants qu'ils vont jusqu' crer des organismes de contrle (HADOPI) aux frais des contribuables et dont les effets sont quasiment nuls. Pendant ce temps, la SACEM continue de se gaver de taxes pour la copie prive et autre plutt que de rflchir  de nouvelles solutions.

----------


## DotNetMatt

> Mais je pense que si tu fais a, t'auras plus le temps de faire de la musique


 ::mouarf::  Oui l c'est le cas extrme, ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que les grandes majors peuvent perdre la main plus facilement avec ce genre de systme, au profit de majors plus petites, ou au profit d'autres types d'acteurs (type crowdfunding par exemple).

C'est en quelque sorte la fin de la poule aux oeufs d'or.

----------


## Invit

> Les "pirates" ont toujours un coup d'avance, et les politiques et les industriels en ont 5 de retard. Le dernier iPhone n'tait pas encore sorti qu'il tait dj crack.


Ce que propose Jon, je crois, ce n'est pas de s'en prendre aux pirates, mais aux consommateurs. Si demain, l'utilisation d'un iphone crack peut se traduire par une lourde amende, la demande en iphones cracks va s'effondrer. 

De mme, si le tlchargement de films pirats peut faire l'objet d'une amende un peu lourde, je suis prt  parier que des tas de parents vont surveiller de trs prs leurs ados. 

Il restera toujours des pirates, et des tlchargements illgaux, mais beaucoup moins, et le problme sera rgl. 

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Ah mais pas du tout. Dans le modle salarial, on dcide de ton salaire AVANT que tu commences  travailler, pas aprs.


Oui c'est bien ce que je dis, idem pour le systme de prix libre.




> De ce que j'en comprend, ce serait plutt :
> 
> une personne travaille pour faire un produit. On met ce produit sur le march. Le consommateur paye ce qu'il veut pour le produit..
> 
> Si la personne est seule, ok, il "avance" son temps (et ventuellement le matriel)
> 
> Si la personne travaille  plusieurs, et/ou si il lui faut une usine pour produire le bien, 2 options : 1) le "patron" avance tout, et en plus il paye le salari, mme si il peut ne rien avoir en "vendant" son produit. 2) personne n'est pay, et on partage les sous rcolts par les "ventes"..


Oui mais c'est dj le cas: il faut des ressources pour fabriquer un produit, donc des investissements, en temps et en argent.

En fait, ce qui se cache derrire cette histoire de prix libre peut se poser en deux points.
1/ La conscience du consommateur. Dans un systme consumriste idal, et si l'on ignore l'oxymore, le consommateur doit tre acteur. Si on arrive  faire en sorte que le consommateur fasse bien son travail de citoyen responsable, alors cela crera un filtre naturel sur des critres optimaux. Cela s'apparente  la "main invisible du march",  ceci prs, et cela fait toute la diffrence, que les critres optimaux qui apparaitraient dans un systme de prix libre seraient ceux qui seraient rellement importants pour les citoyens.
2/ Un bon produit est un produit utile. Dans un tel systme, ce n'est pas forcment le produit qui a la meilleure marge prix de production/prix de vente (a a un nom, mais moi et l'conomie...) qui fonctionnera le mieux, mais celui qui sera le plus utile. Car dans ce systme, le consommateur se fiche de savoir combien a cot la production du produit, lui il juge le produit selon son utilit. Et l je vous renvoie  Marx, valeur d'usage contre valeur marchande et tout un tas de trucs auxquels je n'ai jamais rien compris.

Cette histoire de prix libre est une utopie, une thorie, et je n'en parle ici que pour alimenter le dbat, et inciter  penser diffremment, car je pense que la solution est dans une autre direction. Et penser diffremment est bien compliqu (n'est-ce pas Jean  :;):  ). On pourrait imaginer, par exemple, dans un mot ou les prix sont libres, que du coup nous ne sourions pas quoi faire de notre argent, nous en aurions beaucoup et rien  faire avec, et que du coup nous serions prt  payer un tomate bio pour 5.000, mais nous ne donnerions pas plus de 5 pour une voiture neuve. En revanche il y a un argument vraiment violent contre cette thorie, mais je me dit que peut-tre ce type de discussion vous amuse alors je vous laisse chercher  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> Oui et quand tu achtes un T-Shirt ou tout autre vtement) avec en gros le nom de la marque, non seulement tu paies un produit (trop cher) et en plus tu fais de la pub gratuite  la marque... Mais, a, c'est normal, je suppose !


Peut-tre que tu achtes ce genre de t-shirt, moi non, et heureusement j'ai le choix. Pas pour les DVD. Faut pas dire n'importe quoi non plus, quelque soit le cot que l'on dfend.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui l c'est le cas extrme, ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que les grandes majors peuvent perdre la main plus facilement avec ce genre de systme, au profit de majors plus petites, ou au profit d'autres types d'acteurs (type crowdfunding par exemple).
> 
> C'est en quelque sorte la fin de la poule aux oeufs d'or.


Encore une illusion  :;): 

De ce que je constate, depuis l'avnement du net et du numrique, les majors n'ont fait que grossir et les petits indpendants que diminuer ou fermer...

Quant aux trucs comme "mymajorcompany", le premier CD passe, le second il commence   y avoir une ponction nettement plus forte ("frais de fonctionnement" etc)

Je pense au contraire que l'espce de "libralisme" ou "libertarisme" prn par des gens hyper-naifs se traduit par un enrichissement de plus en plus grand des "normes" oules aux oeufs d'or, qui ont les moyens de rsister en ayant des oeufs dans plusieurs paniers, et en sortant des merdes que le grand pulbic achte sans tats d'me, alors que le petit producteur crve car il n'a aucun autre moyen ...

Si tu compares les chiffres de la Socit des Producteurs entre les annes 80 et aujourd'hui, tu verras une diminutuon constante du nombre de petits, avec une pente bien plus forte de leur disparition depuis 10 ans...

----------


## GPPro

> Non, a arrange tout le monde sauf les majors :
> - Les majors voient leur avenir assur (ou pas...).
> - Les consommateurs qui ne veulent plus payer 20 EUR pour un CD dont ils ne vont couter qu'une chanson.
> - Les plateformes.
> - Les artistes, qui pourront chapper aux majors (donc effectivement, a n'arrange pas les majors).


Tu devrais te renseigner sur les applications de la licence globale l o elle existe...

----------


## GPPro

> Encore une illusion 
> 
> De ce que je constate, depuis l'avnement du net et du numrique, les majors n'ont fait que grossir et les petits indpendants que diminuer ou fermer...
> 
> Quant aux trucs comme "mymajorcompany", le premier CD passe, le second il commence   y avoir une ponction nettement plus forte ("frais de fonctionnement" etc)
> 
> Je pense au contraire que l'espce de "libralisme" ou "libertarisme" prn par des gens hyper-naifs se traduit par un enrichissement de plus en plus grand des "normes" oules aux oeufs d'or, qui ont les moyens de rsister en ayant des oeufs dans plusieurs paniers, et en sortant des merdes que le grand pulbic achte sans tats d'me, alors que le petit producteur crve car il n'a aucun autre moyen ...
> 
> Si tu compares les chiffres de la Socit des Producteurs entre les annes 80 et aujourd'hui, tu verras une diminutuon constante du nombre de petits, avec une pente bien plus forte de leur disparition depuis 10 ans...


Tant qu'ils peuvent tlcharger le dernier Lady Gaga ils s'en foutent !

----------


## GrandFather

> Il restera toujours des pirates, et des tlchargements illgaux, mais beaucoup moins, et le problme sera rgl.


Cela au prix d'un contrle et d'une surveillance accrus des autorits,  un niveau coercitif tel qu'il sera difficilement supportable pour les citoyens. Placer le curseur entre viabilit conomique, respect des droits de chacun et lgalit est extrmement difficile.

----------


## GPPro

> Cela au prix d'un contrle et d'une surveillance accrus des autorits,  un niveau coercitif tel qu'il sera difficilement supportable pour les citoyens. Placer le curseur entre viabilit conomique, respect des droits de chacun et lgalit est extrmement difficile.


Entirement d'accord, l'ducation prime. Mais les institutionnels ont pris tellement de retard qu'aujourd'hui je pense qu'il sera difficile d'inverser la tendance sans une rpression forte. Non pas que je prne cette approche, mais je pense qu'il n'y a plus vraiment le choix.

----------


## Theomede

> C'est une utopie de croire que l'on pourra tout contrler. Mme la Chine n'y arrive pas. De plus, que ferait la police face  une partition crypte ? Ils vont t'obliger  leur donner la clef que tu as utilis ? Ben je demande  voir...


Si la justice te demande un password, tu as tout intrt  le donner, les risques encourus sinon sont nettement plus levs que ce que tu pourrais risquer avec quelques trucs pirats.
Alors oui, tu peux cach une partition, et faire en sorte qu'on ne puisse pas savoir qu'elle existe. Mais sincrement, combien de personnes savent comment faire? Trs peu. Et le problme aujourd'hui, c'est que (presque) tout le monde pirate (du moins les jeunes). Si on empche la majorit de le faire, les quelques geeks qui sauront comment y chapper n'auront plus d'importances.

----------


## Invit

> Tant qu'ils peuvent tlcharger le dernier Lady Gaga ils s'en foutent !


Tout  fait... 

La Culture Pour Tous, c'est de pouvoir avoir Lady Gaga et Daft Punk sur Deezer, de pouvoir lire Marc Levy sur son tlphone, et d'avoir accs au dernier pisode en VO (attention, on fait dans l'international) de Game of Thrones le lendemain de sa diffusion. Il manque encore la petite radio qui dit qu'on est joliment content d'tre un Beta, mais a viendra...

On voudrait abtir la population pour mieux la contrler (et lui vendre, par abonnement, tout un tas de soupe inutile) qu'on ne s'y prendrait pas autrement.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Cela au prix d'un contrle et d'une surveillance accrus des autorits,  un niveau coercitif tel qu'il sera difficilement supportable pour les citoyens. Placer le curseur entre viabilit conomique, respect des droits de chacun et lgalit est extrmement difficile.


Trs certainement...

Mais cependant, par exemple  Paris, aprs les nombreuses et bruyantes voix qui s'taient leves contre les camras de surveillance, je pense qu'une bonne partie des usages du mtro est satisfaire d'avoir abandonn une certaine part de "droit" en change d'une protection meilleure - en particulier le soir ou tt le matin - sur les quais et dans les rames..

Et c'est pareil un peu partout.. Quand une gamine disparait comme celle  Lyon, si c'est la tienne, tu serais bien content de voir que les flics disposent d'une camra qui a vu l'acte et permet d'identifier le responsable (_si dans ce cas il y en a un_). Ou, si ton gamin ou ta femme est assassin, que la police dispose d'un fichier de traces ADN pour identifier le coupable

Je pense d'ailleurs que justement les 2 cas sont assez lis : la technologie permet des choses, et , pour le bien du plus grand nombre, il faut compenser par une perte qui, pour la grande majorit, est peu importante... Alors que certains montent sur leurs grands chevaux..


[EDIT]
YESSS !!!

Post # 3333  ::D: 
{/EDIT]

----------


## Invit

> La Culture Pour Tous, c'est de pouvoir avoir Lady Gaga et Daft Punk sur Deezer, de pouvoir lire Marc Levy sur son tlphone, et d'avoir accs au dernier pisode en VO (attention, on fait dans l'international) de Game of Thrones le lendemain de sa diffusion. Il manque encore la petite radio qui dit qu'on est joliment content d'tre un Beta, mais a viendra...


D'accord, donc ceux qui piratent sont des c***, admettons. Mais de toutes faon ceux qui tlchargeront lgalement sont aussi des c***, puisque ce n'est pas de la culture, c'est bien a ? 
A partir de quel moment c'est ou ce n'est plus de la culture ? Ds qu'on fait de la pub autour ? 




> Oui, tout  fait. a me fait rire les mecs qui piratent et qui donnent comme excuse que l'offre de tlchargement lgal n'est pas  la hauteur. Ben, oui, c'est payant alors, c'est pas  la hauteur...


Non, c'est payant ET moins bien.




> Et note bien qu'on a  peu prs la mme chose avec la littrature. On lit aujourd'hui des trucs trs courts en francais de base (Marc Levy), ou des romans pour enfants/ados (Harry Potter, Game of Thrones)


Tu as dj ouvert un Game of Thrones ? C'est pas vraiment ce qu'on pourrait appeler de la littrature pour enfants/ados...

Tu dis que ce n'est pas la cause mais le rsultat. Pourtant, il n'y a pas trop de problme de piratage dans la littrature.
Hors, le march ressemble bien  ce que dit gangsoleil, et tu ne le contestes pas.



> Si on regarde la musique, il y a de plus en plus d'etrons pre-formates qui ne meriteraient pas d'etre commercialises. Mais ils le sont, et coutent des fortunes a produire, pour financer les campagnes de pub, le buzz mediatique et tout et tout.


Vu que le livre n'est pas ou peu pirat, c'est quoi la cause ?

D'ailleurs le livre ferait bien de tirer des leons de ce qu'il s'est pass avec la musique.

a tombe bien que tu parles de Game of Thrones. Un tome de Game of Thrones fait entre 900 et 1000 pages et cote aux USA 35$.
En France, ce mme tome met un an  sortir (ok, c'est plus long de traduire un bouquin qu'un pisode d'une heure).
MAIS : 
- ce tome est dcoup en 3 volumes
- chaque volume cote 19 (donc une soixantaine d' pour avoir quelque chose qui cote 35$ au US).
- la sortie de chaque volume est espace de 6 mois.
- 6 mois aprs (donc deux ans aprs le livre US) sortira une soi-disant version intgrale pour 20 environ, compilation des 3 volumes. Certes moins chre que le livre US de 35$, mais aussi de moins bonnes qualit car au format poche (couverture souple, papier pourri).

Je garde le meilleur pour la fin. J'ai un Kindle, je me dis que je vais me rabattre sur la version numrique, a sera moins cher.
- La version US de ce tome coute 8.78$, soit le quart de sa version papier.
- En France, alors que les 3 volumes (qui constituent le tome) sont sortis, il faut tout de mme les acheter sparment au prix de 1499, soit les trois quart du prix de la version papier.
La version numrique d'un tome de GoT cote donc en France 45 contre 8,78$ aux USA.

En fait c'tait pas le meilleur.
Vous vous souvenez qu'aprs avoir sorti les 3 volumes franais (qui constituent un tome US), sortait la version "intgrale" (le texte complet du tome) ?
Visiblement, au format Kindle en France ce n'est pas comme a. Mme des annes aprs, il faut acheter les volumes sparment. Bon, visiblement ils passent au bout d'un moment de 1499  899, mais comme il faut toujours 3 volumes FR pour faire un tome US ( 8$78), a reste 3 fois plus cher qu'aux US.

Le coup de grce : 
- Si je veux les 4 premiers tomes au format Kindle franais, il faut donc que j'achte les volumes 1  12 sparment. A 899 pice, a fait 108 pour l'ensemble.
Si je veux les 5 tomes, je rajoute les 3 volumes  1499 (ce sont les plus rcents, ils sont plus cher), a fait 153
- Aux US, je peux acheter les 4 premiers tomes pour 15, et les 5 pour 25. Mme pas besoin de les acheter sparment, ils les ont regroup (avec en bonus un chapitre du tome 6 en avant premire).

C'est donc non seulement bien plus cher en France qu'aux US (153 contre 25, c'est sans appel), mais on russit galement le tour de force de vendre en France la version numrique plus chre que la version papier ! En effet, avec les fameuses "version intgrales" on peut s'en sortir pour moins de 80 les 4 tomes contre 108 en Kindle.

Y a pas quelque chose qui cloche ? Et ne venez pas me parler de la loi sur le prix du livre en France, puisque dans mon exemple, le tome US est plus cher que le tome franais (35$ alors qu'en France on peut l'acheter neuf entre 14 et 20).

Je gnralise  partir d'un cas particulier ?
Un bouquin au hasard : Sur la route
http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_...3Asur+la+route
Plus cher en numrique qu'en poche !

Allez, puisqu'on en parle, Marc Lvy idem !
http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_...C3%A9tait+vrai

Pour l'instant le piratage du livre n'est pas trop important, trop peu de gens tant quips en eBooks. Mais le jour o a va se dvelopper, certains vont se prendre une mchante claque...

----------


## GrandFather

> Mais cependant, par exemple  Paris, aprs les nombreuses et bruyantes voix qui s'taient leves contre les camras de surveillance, je pense qu'une bonne partie des usages du mtro est satisfaire d'avoir abandonn une certaine part de "droit" en change d'une protection meilleure - en particulier le soir ou tt le matin - sur les quais et dans les rames..


C'est pas vraiment comparable ; la vido-surveillance concerne l'espace public. La lutte contre le piratage pourrait effectivement tre plus efficace, mais elle ncessiterait une forte intrusion dans l'espace priv. Ca n'a donc pas les mmes implications thiques et lgales.

----------


## Invit

> Cela au prix d'un contrle et d'une surveillance accrus des autorits,  un niveau coercitif tel qu'il sera difficilement supportable pour les citoyens. Placer le curseur entre viabilit conomique, respect des droits de chacun et lgalit est extrmement difficile.


C'est une question d'quilibre et de confiance dans les autorits. Mais j'ai l'impression que les citoyens ne sont pas aussi hostiles  ce contrle qu'on se plait  le rpter. J'en veux pour preuve la vido-surveillance. 

Egalement, il n'y a rien de bien neuf dans le contrle qui serait ncessaire. Les autorits ont accs  nos communications tlphoniques (les fameuses "fadettes"), on en est bien content quand cela claircit un crime, et on constate que les drapages sont sanctionns (cf les diverses affaires). Un suivi similaire sur l'internet ne choque qu'un petit nombre qui considre la "libert de surfer anonymement" comme un droit fondamental, la grande majorit, je crois, y verrait une protection contre les escroqueries et autres dlits qui pullulent sur notre beau rseau tout libre.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> C'est pas vraiment comparable ; la vido-surveillance concerne l'espace public. La lutte contre le piratage pourrait effectivement tre plus efficace, mais elle ncessiterait une forte intrusion dans l'espace priv. Ca n'a donc pas les mmes implications thiques et lgales.


mouais...

Et les cookies et autres joyeusets dposes sur ton ordi (sans parler des crawler) ne sont pas une intrusion dans l'espace priv ??

Et on prfre que ce soit une boite prive qui le fasse que un service gouvernemental ??

Mais on peut citer aussi la golocalisation (des GPS, des portables), la gopub, la geo-drague, etc etc...

----------


## ManusDei

> La qualit de service est une excuse facile: je suppose que le petit revendeur de banlieue qui vend des produits tombs du camion les jours de fte PSG  Paris fournit un bien meilleur service que le marchand "classique" qui s'approvisionne dans les circuits lgaux.


La qualit de service n'a parfois rien  voir. J'ai il y a quelques annes fait du fansub (sous titrage illgal) de sries japonaises. On choisissait une police pour les sous-titres, qui colle bien avec la srie, on mettait parfois des couleurs diffrentes aux sous-titres en fonction du personnage, souvent en fonction des cheveux ou des yeux, de manire  ce que a semble le plus naturel possible (non, pas de rose fluo dans les sous-titres mme si le personnage a des cheveux roses avec des paillettes), et on callait le sous-titre de manire  ce qu'il ne soit plus visible quand le personnage a fini de parler et qu'un autre parle. Bref, quand on voit le rsultat entre le DVD sorti des annes plus tard, et ce qu'on avait fait  l'poque, ben je regrette d'avoir effac mes fichiers (qui en plus m'offraient une meilleure rsolution d'image).

Si tu ne l'as pas vu, regarde le lien que j'ai mis plus haut, avec des offres en streaming (gratuites ou non) les diteurs d'anime ont tu le sous-titrage illgal. Et tu sais quoi ? Pour avoir pas mal bourlingu parmi les gens qui faisaient les sous-titrages illgaux, ben je constate que pour une bonne majorit d'entre nous qu'on leur en veut pas, bien au contraire.




> C'est un calcul conomique. Si tu vends ta VOD un ou deux euros, alors que ta place est  10 euros, il faut faire cinq fois plus d'entres VOD pour atteindre l'quilibre. Parce que si l'ide c'est de gagner cinq fois moins, je comprends un peu la position des majors...


 Les cots derrire ne sont pas les mmes, quand mme...




> Des amateurs sont capables de mettre  disposition des sries trangres sous titres le lendemain de leur diffusion.
> Pour l'instant aucune offre ne propose vraiment a. Et ceux qui disent qu'ils le proposent (ex : Orange et Game of Thrones), ne sont pas  la hauteur.


En fait a, pour les sries US c'est la faute des producteurs US, qui craignent que la vido se retrouve sur internet avant le passage  la tl. Donc qui attendent des semaines avant d'envoyer une galette en France, alors que dans les 3 jours la vido est disponible sur internet.

----------


## DotNetMatt

> Si la justice te demande un password, tu as tout intrt  le donner, les risques encourus sinon sont nettement plus levs que ce que tu pourrais risquer avec quelques trucs pirats.
> Alors oui, tu peux cach une partition, et faire en sorte qu'on ne puisse pas savoir qu'elle existe. Mais sincrement, combien de personnes savent comment faire? Trs peu. Et le problme aujourd'hui, c'est que (presque) tout le monde pirate (du moins les jeunes). Si on empche la majorit de le faire, les quelques geeks qui sauront comment y chapper n'auront plus d'importances.


Si tu utilises un bon algo avec un clef bien solide, genre 512 bits, qui pourra prouver que tu as des fichiers sur ton ordi ? La justice ? Avant qu'elle ne casse la clef, il va s'en passer de l'eau sous les ponts... Donc autant faire usage du fameux "vous avez le droit de garder le silence", puisque jusqu' preuve du contraire tu restes innocent  ::aie:: 

On parle bien sr ici  l'chelle d'un particulier. Ce serait bien sr beaucoup trop coteux  mettre en place  l'chelle d'un site tel que Megaupload et consors, vu l'overhead que a gnrerait... Donc le contrle, j'y crois pas.

----------


## micka132

> Si tu utilises un bon algo avec un clef bien solide, genre 512 bits, qui pourra prouver que tu as des fichiers sur ton ordi ? La justice ? Avant qu'elle ne casse la clef, il va s'en passer de l'eau sous les ponts... )


C'est pour ca que c'est interdit ::ccool:: . Tu n'as pas le droit de crypter avec une cl de plus de 256bits!

Edit: Bon ben ce n'est plus vrai depuis 2004!

----------


## gangsoleil

> Tout est dit. Tu veux bien payer, mais un ou deux euros, pas dix, et sans pub, parce que tu paies dj un euro, et pas toujours, parce que comme tu seras assez citoyen pour consentir  payer de temps en temps, tu continueras  partager. 
> 
> Au total, tu divises par 10 (au moins) le prix que tu es prt  payer, en rmunrant sur ce prix un certain nombre de parasites (spotify, et les autres). Pour que ce soit rentable pour les producteurs, il faudrait que l'audience soit multiplie par 10... Et comme a ne sera pas le cas, il va falloir tailler dans les charges, et supprimer tout ce qui n'est pas rentable.


Sauf que tu oublies quelque chose (que tu ne savais pas) : je ne vais pas au cinema. Je n'y ai pas mis les pieds depuis plusieurs annees, mais il y a des films que j'aurai bien aime voir, et que j'aurai volontiers achete en VOD.
Donc dans ce cas, la diffusion en VOD rapidement, c'est bien un supplement de recettes.





> Le seul moyen d'viter ceci c'es que ce soit une seule et mme boite - une super-multinationale - qui possdent ET la production ET la distribution dans chaque pays ET l'exploitation des salles..
> 
> Est-ce vraiment ce que vous souhaitez, alors que je vous entends rler contre les gros capitalistes ????????


Moi je veux bien croire ce que tu dis, mais pourquoi est-ce qu'un film americain, disponible le 1er janvier aux USA, est disponible presque en meme temps au Canada, a peine un mois plus tard en angleterre, et 6 a 18 mois plus tard en France ? Si c'est une question d'accords commerciaux, peut-etre que le rapport Lescure aurait du se pencher la dessus non ?





> Tu n'as pas le droit de crypter avec une cl de plus de 256bits!


Source ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Es-tu srieux en crivant cela ? Les "pirates" ont toujours un coup d'avance, et les politiques et les industriels en ont 5 de retard. Le dernier iPhone n'tait pas encore sorti qu'il tait dj crack.


Ce que tu ne comprends pas c'est que je ne m'adresse pas aux "cracker de la mort qui tue", ceux-l sont invisibles, mais aux M. et Mme Michus et leurs gosses qui vont sur machinUpload, "comme il a lu sur un forum, ou que son pote de facebook lui a donn". Bref, le plus grand nombre. Une fois qu'une bonne dizaine de parents se seront retrouvs devant un juge parce que leur *$#@ de gosses aura tlcharg 10 000 fichiers (qu'il aura mme pas regard, cout ou vu, c'est juste pour frim dans la cour de rcre  celui qu' le plus de fichiers sur son iPhone), a fera rflchir le plus grand nombre. C'est de a que je parle. 





> Peut-tre que tu achtes ce genre de t-shirt, moi non, et heureusement j'ai le choix. Pas pour les DVD. Faut pas dire n'importe quoi non plus, quelque soit le cot que l'on dfend.


Mme si c'est pas en gros, il est difficile d'chapper au logo de la marque.




> Entirement d'accord, l'ducation prime.


Justement, l"ducation prime. Mais les parents ne la font plus. Il faut leur remettre les pendules  l'heure. Mme si c'est brutal, je pense qu'il est temps de rappeler aux parents qu'ils sont responsables de leurs gosses.




> Si tu utilises un bon algo avec un clef bien solide, genre 512 bits, qui pourra prouver que tu as des fichiers sur ton ordi ? La justice ? Avant qu'elle ne casse la clef, il va s'en passer de l'eau sous les ponts... Donc autant faire usage du fameux "vous avez le droit de garder le silence", puisque jusqu' preuve du contraire tu restes innocent


Parce que tu crois encore que la police c'est juste des imbciles en uniformes ? Je crois que tu cours vers de grosses dsillusion. Aujourd'hui, y a des flics qui sont certainement plus au fait des techniques de crackage que tu le penses.

----------


## GPPro

> Source ?


Ce n'est effectivement plus le cas depuis la lcen de 2004. (Il n'y a plus de restriction sur les clefs)

----------


## souviron34

> Moi je veux bien croire ce que tu dis, mais pourquoi est-ce qu'un film americain, disponible le 1er janvier aux USA, est disponible presque en meme temps au Canada, a peine un mois plus tard en angleterre, et 6 a 18 mois plus tard en France ? Si c'est une question d'accords commerciaux, peut-etre que le rapport Lescure aurait du se pencher la dessus non ?


On parle de dure/planning de ngociations entre 2 boites, et tu me parles de rapport au gouvernement..

Quel est le rapport (sans jeu de mot) ?

Canada/USA c'est vu comme un seul march, 80% des importations/exportations canadiennes se font vers USA, et rciproquement

Quant  l'Angleterre, c'est un peu la mme chose... Des liens privilgis..

Dans les autres marchs, ben je suppose que a dpend bcp de l'aspect financier : on est sans doute plus intress  sortir un film au Brsil qu'en France,   en France qu'en Tunisie ou en Egypte,  en Tunisie qu'en Albanie..

Il y a des priorits commerciales...

Et les gouvernements n'ont rien  voir l-dedans, et ce n'est pas en disant "on veut que" que a fera bouger Warner ou ...

----------


## micka132

> Ce n'est effectivement plus le cas depuis la lcen de 2004. (Il n'y a plus de restriction sur les clefs)


C'est effectivement vrai, ma culpa. Elles sont belles les formations scurits (2010!)...

Mais  priori "il est INTERDIT de refuser de donner son mot de passe si celui-ci peut permettre de rsoudre un crime, ou mme un dlit. " selon http://aryo.fr/tag/chiffrement/ .
Si on est donc suspect a ne sert  rien donc de crypter! A moins que le sujet de la suspicion n'est pas un dlit :;): .

----------


## GrandFather

> Egalement, il n'y a rien de bien neuf dans le contrle qui serait ncessaire. Les autorits ont accs  nos communications tlphoniques (les fameuses "fadettes"), on en est bien content quand cela claircit un crime, et on constate que les drapages sont sanctionns (cf les diverses affaires). Un suivi similaire sur l'internet ne choque qu'un petit nombre qui considre la "libert de surfer anonymement" comme un droit fondamental, la grande majorit, je crois, y verrait une protection contre les escroqueries et autres dlits qui pullulent sur notre beau rseau tout libre.


Si je ne me trompe, il faut une commission rogatoire pour accder aux communications tlphoniques.

HADOPI a dj fait un pas de la judiciarisation vers la surveillance administrative, mais on peut constater que le bilan est... mitig. Pour arriver  des rsultats plus probants, il faudrait passer  la vitesse suprieure et  un stade industriel en matire de contrle et de surveillance, et  un moment a va - lgitimement - bloquer. 

Tout le monde n'a pas forcment envie de se mettre dans la peau d'un dissident chinois quand il va sur le net.  ::aie::

----------


## gangsoleil

> On parle de dure/planning de ngociations entre 2 boites, et tu me parles de rapport au gouvernement..
> 
> Quel est le rapport (sans jeu de mot) ?


Il y a bien un texte qui fixe la duree minimale entre la sortie au cinema et la diffusion en location, puis le passage a la tele. Je ne sais pas s'il n'y a pas une loi qui rend la diffusion plus difficile ou pas.

Le rapport Lescure preconise beaucoup de choses, je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne s'interesserait pas a ce genre de choses.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Justement, l"ducation prime. Mais les parents ne la font plus. Il faut leur remettre les pendules  l'heure. Mme si c'est brutal, je pense qu'il est temps de rappeler aux parents qu'ils sont responsables de leurs gosses.


Ouais enfin a, c'est limite une tache plus ardue que de rendre les conducteurs responsables et patients. Pour plein de parents, leurs gamins sont des anges, bosseurs, trs bons partout en classe, respecteux, bla bla bla tout ce que tu veux sauf les petits c*ns qu'ils sont ds qu'ils sortent du champ de vision parental, des fois mme dedans tellement les parents sont des abrutis finis. Et contre a, je ne suis pas sr qu'une claque judiciaire dans la g... suffise.

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que tu oublies quelque chose (que tu ne savais pas) : je ne vais pas au cinema. Je n'y ai pas mis les pieds depuis plusieurs annees, mais il y a des films que j'aurai bien aime voir, et que j'aurai volontiers achete en VOD. Donc dans ce cas, la diffusion en VOD rapidement, c'est bien un supplement de recettes.


Oui, et il y a en change une baisse de recettes pour ceux qui vont au cinma et maintenant passerait par la VOD. En fin de compte, c'est un calcul, si les gens comme toi, qui regarderont davantage grce  la VOD sont 4 fois plus nombreux que ceux qui n'iront plus au cinma, c'est rentable. Sinon, ca ne l'est pas...

C'est bien ce risque qui explique la rticence du march.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> HADOPI a dj fait un pas de la judiciarisation vers la surveillance administrative, mais on peut constater que le bilan est... mitig. Pour arriver  des rsultats plus probants, il faudrait passer  la vitesse suprieure et  un stade industriel en matire de contrle et de surveillance, et  un moment a va - lgitimement - bloquer.


Le bilan d'HADOPI est mitig parce qu'on a voulu, mais pas, mais si, mais quand mme... En gros, si on dcide de rprimer le piratage, on peut agir assez facilement en s'attaquant directement aux sites concerns, et en impliquant les FAI. Il ne s'agit pas de surveiller tout l'internet, ni d'avoir un flic derrire chaque internaute. 

Et on pourrait parfaitement faire que tout ceci se passe dans un cadre juridique strict, tout comme on sait le faire pour la vido surveillance (mme dans des lieux privs). 

En fait, HADOPI dmontre juste que la volont politique n'est pas l.

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

Sauf que ce calcul pense en terme de vases communicants, ce qui n'est pas forcment bon. Je n'ai pas un budget "culture" que je cherche  dpenser tous les mois, de mme que je n'achte pas forcment ce que je veux, parce que mon budget est limit.

Avec une VOD moins chre que le cin il y aurait plus de clients, c'est certain. Ce qui n'est pas certain c'est que a compenserait les pertes d'audience du cinma.

Mais  force de craindre les pertes potentielles de demain, ben maintenant toute une gnration a pris l'habitude de tlcharger, et on va bientt entamer la deuxime.

----------


## r0d

> En fait, HADOPI dmontre juste que la volont politique n'est pas l.


Mouais... ils y ont tout de mme mis 50 fois le PIB des USA dans cette histoire. S'ils en faisaient autant pour lutter contre la fraude fiscale, cette pratique serait radique dans tout le systme solaire. Et encore, je pse mes mots.

----------


## ManusDei

D'ailleurs, je trouve que c'est quand mme gonfl de la part de l'industrie "librale" de rler. Il y a une demande pour accder aux sries, films, et autres chez soi sans attendre des mois voire des annes, et les entreprises n'ont pas voulu crer d'offre. L'offre s'est cre illgalement, et au lieu de vouloir y mettre les mains, ils ont voulu brider l'offre.

Peut-tre qu'ils devraient rflchir  une offre lgale et de qualit, au lieu de continuer  taper sur des gens qui sont en partie leurs clients (parce que surprise, les gens qui tlchargent dpensent aussi).

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a bien un texte qui fixe la duree minimale entre la sortie au cinema et la diffusion en location, puis le passage a la tele. Je ne sais pas s'il n'y a pas une loi qui rend la diffusion plus difficile ou pas.
> 
> Le rapport Lescure preconise beaucoup de choses, je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne s'interesserait pas a ce genre de choses.


Parce que..... La dure entre la sortie en salle et la diffusion en location se passe en France, sous le rgime franais..

Alors que la dure entre la sortie aux USA et dans un autre pays relve de la priorit commerciale du producteur, et de son accord avec un distributeur dans le pays concern..


A part les ngociations de l'OMC, je ne vois pas trs bien ce qu'une loi franaise peut y faire..


Parce que l'accord avec le distributeur concerne plusieurs aspects : engagements sur le nombre de salles, sur la pub, sur la dure minimale, sur le %,  

C'est pour a que le mme producteur, en faisant affaire avec un mme pays, pet avoir des demandes diverses suivant le film, et donc soit s'adresser  un interlocuteur diffrent (_pas le mme genre de salles ou d'endroit_), soit avoir des onctrats diffrents avec le mme (_pas les mmes dures, pas les mmes %, pas les mmes exigences de pub_)..

Tu fais un film sur les attentats du 11-Septembre, la population cible sera plus amricaine, et moins grand public dans les autres pays. Tu fais un film comme Harry Potter, ce sera trs grand public dans tous les pays. Donc on commence par ceux qui ont le plus fort taux potentiel de rentres.. Donc soit les plus peupls, soit ceux pour lesquels la tl est prte  payer des super-droits de diffusuon et qu'il y a une sacre audience par rapport au cin (_par exemple le Brsil_) , et aprs des "petits" pays comme nous...  Tu fais un film sur Chanel, c'est plus cibl grand public en France, francophile et milieu de la mode ailleurs, etc etc.. Tu fais un film de Clint Eastwood, 2ime march c'est la France, c'est un des pays o il est le plus apprci. .. etc..

Pour les jeux/films d'ados, je suppose que dans l'ordre on va commencer par USA/Canada/Angleterre/Australie (pouvoir d'achat des jeunes), et puis Japon/Core/Chine,  puis Allemagne, France, etc.., puis Tunisie, ...

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que ce calcul pense en terme de vases communicants, ce qui n'est pas forcment bon. Je n'ai pas un budget "culture" que je cherche  dpenser tous les mois, de mme que je n'achte pas forcment ce que je veux, parce que mon budget est limit.


Donc c'est bien un problme de vases communicants. Tu as un budget, dans lequel toutes tes dpenses doivent tenir. Et si la part culture de ton budget est plus faible que celle de la gnration prcdente, et surtout si elle continue de baisser, alors il y a moins de financement pour la culture.

Et a a,  terme, un effet sur l'offre. Les produits de masse, les majors, s'en sortent, elles sont moins rentables, mais elle rsistent. En revanche, les petites sries, tout ce qui tait un peu pointu ou litiste, et qui tait plus prs de l'quilibre, est furieusement compromis. Et du coup, on tombe dans un systme d'impots et de subventions, une culture d'Etat quoi...

En fin de compte, tu te retrouves avec Nabila, du spectacle humain incomprhensible dans des thatres dserts (mais subventionns), et plus grand chose au milieu... Ca ne me gne pas plus que cela mais je me dis que l'Etat ne joue pas son rle, et que les citoyens tlchargeurs vont avoir la culture de masse qu'ils mritent. 

Francois

----------


## GrandFather

> Le bilan d'HADOPI est mitig parce qu'on a voulu, mais pas, mais si, mais quand mme... En gros, si on dcide de rprimer le piratage, on peut agir assez facilement en s'attaquant directement aux sites concerns, et en impliquant les FAI.


Facilement, faut voir. On est venu  bout d'eMule (les fichiers taient en P2P mais leur indexation se faisait sur des serveurs centraliss), les FAI ont bloqu NNTP ( l'exception notable de Free), Megaupload a t ferm... Mais  chaque fermeture  correspondu une parade, la lutte anti-piratage est constamment en retard d'une tape sur le plan technologique.

HADOPI, en choisissant de s'en prendre  la demande plutt qu' l'offre, n'est d'ailleurs ni plus ni moins qu'un aveu d'chec.

----------


## r0d

> Ca ne me gne pas plus que cela mais je me dis que l'Etat ne joue pas son rle


Mais alors, quel est le rle de l'tat dans cette histoire? Et que devrait-il faire, concrtement, pour bien le faire?

----------


## r0d

> Facilement, faut voir. On est venu  bout d'eMule (les fichiers taient en P2P mais leur indexation se faisait sur des serveurs centraliss), les FAI ont bloqu NNTP ( l'exception notable de Free), Megaupload a t ferm... Mais  chaque fermeture  correspondu une parade, la lutte anti-piratage est constamment en retard d'une tape sur le plan technologique.
> 
> HADOPI, en choisissant de s'en prendre  la demande plutt qu' l'offre, n'est d'ailleurs ni plus ni moins qu'un aveu d'chec.


Je pense aussi que c'est une tche impossible d'empcher la diffusion de fichiers. Un fichier c'est tellement facile  copier. Mais je ne suis pas d'humeur  argumenter  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc c'est bien un problme de vases communicants. Tu as un budget, dans lequel toutes tes dpenses doivent tenir. Et si la part culture de ton budget est plus faible que celle de la gnration prcdente, et surtout si elle continue de baisser, alors il y a moins de financement pour la culture.


Sauf qu'on ne parle plus des mmes vases.

----------


## GPPro

> Mais alors, quel est le rle de l'tat dans cette histoire? Et que devrait-il faire, concrtement, pour bien le faire?


Prlever de nouveaux impts pour faire le bien !!!

Dsol, je fatigue ...

----------


## DotNetMatt

> Ce que tu ne comprends pas c'est que je ne m'adresse pas aux "cracker de la mort qui tue", ceux-l sont invisibles, mais aux M. et Mme Michus et leurs gosses qui vont sur machinUpload, "comme il a lu sur un forum, ou que son pote de facebook lui a donn". Bref, le plus grand nombre. Une fois qu'une bonne dizaine de parents se seront retrouvs devant un juge parce que leur *$#@ de gosses aura tlcharg 10 000 fichiers (qu'il aura mme pas regard, cout ou vu, c'est juste pour frim dans la cour de rcre  celui qu' le plus de fichiers sur son iPhone), a fera rflchir le plus grand nombre. C'est de a que je parle.


Ok, ce n'est pas ce que j'avais compris quand tu parlais de contrle. Effectivement, contrler madame Michu c'est facile. Par contre, il ne faut pas forcment tre un "cracker de la mort qui tue" pour pouvoir utiliser le P2P sans laisser de trace. Quelques connaissances suffisent et elles sont  porte de n'importe quel curieux sur le net...




> Parce que tu crois encore que la police c'est juste des imbciles en uniformes ? Je crois que tu cours vers de grosses dsillusion. Aujourd'hui, y a des flics qui sont certainement plus au fait des techniques de crackage que tu le penses.


Je ne prsume pas de leur comptence, car je n'en ai tout bonnement aucune ide. Ce que je constate, c'est que les chercheurs arrivent  des prouesses et aux dernires nouvelles, les chercheurs ne sont pas des policiers, ni l'inverse. Les cassages d'algorithme de scurit ne sont pas le fruit du travail de la police. Mets-les devant un conteneur TrueCrypt, mme les chercheurs ne pourront rien faire.

Je pense qu'il est plus judicieux de se faire condamner pour avori refus de donner sa clef de cryptage, plutt que de se retrouver face aux majors, qui trouvent a normal de demander des millions d'euros d'indemnits  madame michu pour avoir tlcharg le dernier lady gaga sur emule. Il vaut mieux risquer _au maximum_ trois ans demprisonnement et 45 000 euros damende (Article 434-15-2 du Code Pnal, source voir le lien donn par micka132).

----------


## Invit

Bon, on cause, mais entre temps, c'est la rcession, ma bonne dame, et le pouvoir d'achat se casse la figure. 

Un trs bon article,  mon avis, qui montre assez clairement l'cart qu'il peut y avoir entre une statistique nationale et la ralit...
http://www.challenges.fr/economie/20...is-de-3-1.html

Mais bon, ce n'est pas si grave, le pire est derrire nous, explique notre bon prsident (j'ai l'impression d'avoir dj entendu cela)
http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...38_823448.html

Et ce n'est pas un problme franais mais europen, ajoute Najat Vallaud Belkacem (qu'on n'entendait plus trop, ces temps ci, elle devait avoir des RTT  finir)
http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...6296_3234.html
En Allemagne, c'est combien la baisse du pouvoir d'achat cette anne? Et le drapage du dficit?

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Bon, on cause, mais entre temps, c'est la rcession, ma bonne dame, et le pouvoir d'achat se casse la figure. 
> 
> Un trs bon article,  mon avis, qui montre assez clairement l'cart qu'il peut y avoir entre une statistique nationale et la ralit...
> http://www.challenges.fr/economie/20...is-de-3-1.html
> 
> Mais bon, ce n'est pas si grave, le pire est derrire nous, explique notre bon prsident (j'ai l'impression d'avoir dj entendu cela)
> http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...38_823448.html
> 
> Et ce n'est pas un problme franais mais europen, ajoute Najat Vallaud Belkacem (qu'on n'entendait plus trop, ces temps ci, elle devait avoir des RTT  finir)
> ...


Et en allemagne, c'est combien de millions de travailleurs pauvres ? Reprendre la propagande librale telle quelle c'est beau, mais a a ses limites.

----------


## Invit

> Et en allemagne, c'est combien de millions de travailleurs pauvres ? Reprendre la propagande librale telle quelle c'est beau, mais a a ses limites.


Propagande librale? Je te cite un article de Challenges (groupe Nouvel Obs) et deux du Monde, tu exagres...

Ceci dit, je crois qu'il serait trs intressant de comparer les travailleurs pauvres allemands aux franais. Parce qu'on a effectivement de faibles revenus en allemagne (mais avec un cout du logement plus faible, aussi, donc attention quand mme), mais moins de chomage. Et chez nous, ben chez nous, on ne sait pas trop, parce qu'on a moins de travailleurs pauvres, mais plus de chomeurs et de prcaires...

Et s'il s'avrait que la proportion de "pauvres" est  peu prs la mme (j'en suis quasiment sur, en fait), on pourrait alors comparer les mrites respectifs des deux systmes : mme proportion de pauvres, mais un pays avec un tat en dficit permanent, des comptes sociaux dans le rouge, une balance commerciale peu reluisante, et un autre avec des comptes quilibrs et des excdents. 

Francois

----------


## r0d

Hahaaa, je t'ai dmasqu, manant!
Tu brandis bien vite un cran de fume, tel un paon spasmophile, afin d'luder la question embarrassante!
Car si l'on ne se met pas d'accord sur ce qu'est l'tat et quel est son rle, alors on peut discuter bien longtemps de savoir s'il s'en acquitte ou non.

----------


## Invit

> Hahaaa, je t'ai dmasqu, manant!
> Tu brandis bien vite un cran de fume, tel un paon spasmophile, afin d'luder la question embarrassante!
> Car si l'on ne se met pas d'accord sur ce qu'est l'tat et quel est son rle, alors on peut discuter bien longtemps de savoir s'il s'en acquitte ou non.


Ouh l mon Rod, t'as encore abus du rouquin avec les camarades de l'usine, chez madame Lili  la sortie du turbin, je sens...

Srieusement, il faut que tu expliques un peu, c'est rudement con un manant, t'sais. 

Francois

----------


## r0d

En fait, ce qui m'ennuie un peu sur ce forum, c'est qu'on discute un peu de tout, mais on ne sait pas de quoi parlent les autres. D'un ct, c'est ce qui rend intressantes les discussions ici, car il y a de la diversit, mais d'un autre, ds qu'on cherche  approfondir, a bloque.

Par exemple, tu dis que l'tat ne fait pas son travail. C'est trop facile: c'est irrfutable puisque on ne sait pas ce qu'est sens faire l'tat. Quiconque pourra aussi dire l'inverse, "l'tat fait trs bien son travail", et ce sera tout aussi irrfutable. Et alors on peut discuter longtemps comme a, on n'avancera pas.

Et c'est un peu a qui me chagrine: on n'avance pas. A chaque fois que je tente d'approfondir, de reprendre un peu les bases pour essayer de construire des raisonnements rfutables, tout le monde passe son chemin. Par contre, ds qu'il s'agit de troller sur le tlchargement illgal, alors que personne ne sait de quoi l'autre est en train de parler, alors l oui a fuse. Ou bien on tape sur le gouvernement, a mange pas de pain, a ne demande pas trop de rflexion, c'est sans risque; c'est une tradition tellement ancre que les franais doivent avoir un gne pour a. Et puis a rentre dans le format: un tweet suffit et tout le monde a compris. Est-ce trop difficile, pour un homo sapiens economicus, de construire un raisonnement de plus de trois phrases? Si des gens ont rflchi  des questions comme le rle et la place de l'tat il y a 2 sicles, pourquoi en serions-nous incapables aujourd'hui?

Alors je suis frustr, et du coup je fais le clown, mais personne ne semble trouver mes contrepteries ni comprendre mes jeux de mots. Mais bon ok, ce n'est pas une raison pour polluer les discussions comme je le fais. Je prsente mes excuses et je vais faire attention dornavant. On n'est pas l pour rigoler, c'est compris.

----------


## Invit

> Par exemple, tu dis que l'tat ne fait pas son travail. C'est trop facile: c'est irrfutable puisque on ne sait pas ce qu'est sens faire l'tat. Quiconque pourra aussi dire l'inverse, "l'tat fait trs bien son travail", et ce sera tout aussi irrfutable. Et alors on peut discuter longtemps comme a, on n'avancera pas.


L dessus, je peux rpondre...

Il me semble que le rle du ministre de la Culture (et donc le rle culturel de l'Etat) est  peu prs le mme depuis Malraux. L'Etat doit soutenir la cration, et promouvoir la culture. Et ceci se traduit en pratique par l'exception culturelle: l'ide qu'il faut subventionner la culture franaise, pour viter de la voir crase par Hollywood ou la mondialisation. 

Dans les faits, cette politique se dcline en plusieurs mesures qui datent de Jack Lang (en fait de la privatisation de TF1, puis de la concession canal): pas de films  la tl le mercredi, vendredi et samedi, et un systme de financement qui fait que les chaines de tlvision doivent financer un certain quota de cration franaise en change de la concession hertzienne qui leur est accorde. 

En gros, les tlvisions se rmunrent sur la publicit, qui provient de leur audience. Cette audience vient de leur grille de programme, et notamment du prime time, pendant lequel elles diffusent en exclusivit des films et des tlfilms dont elles ont achet les droits, ou qu'elles ont coproduits (ou du sport, ou des varits), et cette exclusivit leur garantit de belles audiences, donc de bonnes recettes publicitaires, qui permettent de mieux financer le cinma. Mais les chaines ne sont pas propritaires des programmes qu'elles financent, elles ont droit  trois diffusions (je crois). Par exemple, quand D8 diffuse Navarro, TF1 ne touche rien dessus (la maison de production oui). C'est l'esprit de la loi Tasca. 

Tout cela marche bien tant qu'on a un petit nombre de chaines, et de grosses recettes publicitaires. Ca drive cependant, parce que les producteurs, qui voient leurs revenus garantis par les TV laissent un peu driver les prix, et ne sont pas forcment encourags  produire de la qualit (cf le petit nombre de sries franaises qui s'exportent), mais dans l'ensemble a se maintient. 

... jusqu'au moment o l'on ouvre des tas de frquences, et o la TV se dlocalise vers des supports qui n'ont aucune contrainte de production franaise, alors que le gateau publicitaire se rduit (parce que l'internet en mange un bout, que c'est la crise...). Les chaines ont alors moins de recettes, et financent moins bien la production, ce qui fait baisser leurs audiences; et leurs recettes, et le financement...

On en est l, actuellement. Et c'est bien le problme du rapport Lescure. En perdant, au profit de la VOD l'exclusivit de diffusion, les chaines perdent encore de l'audience, et donc des recettes, et le cinma est moins financ. 


On retrouve le mme problme avec les livres, et la musique. Ce sont les ventes de livres et de disques d'aujourd'hui qui financent la cration de demain, et ce financement vient en dduction des subventions de l'Etat. 

Bref, si l'Etat laisse trop filer sur le piratage, ou l'enrichissement de Google, Amazon, Apple, Netflix et les autres, il rduit d'autant le financement de la cration, et doit, s'il veut assumer son rle de soutien  la culture,  verser plus de subventions, ce qu'il n'a plus les moyens de faire.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Fcharton, est ce que l'on ne peut pas quand mme sinterroger sur la pertinence de ces systmes aujourd'hui qui entretienne une offre culturelle, mais qui aussi n'encourage pas les acteurs  se rformer. 

J'ai en tte plusieurs exemples de blocages sur la tl, ou on va clairement  l'encontre de la logique, voir du rsultat attendu.

Il y a quelques annes par exemple, une chaine manga a t lance. Plutt bien accueillie par les fan, elle s'est bien vite retrouve devant le CSA accus d'exploser les quotas de productions trangres et de ne pas promouvoir assez les dessins anims franais. 
C'tait un peu le thme de la chaine... mais au final, on a limit le concept par la loi... et tu dans l'oeuf une des seules ide valable de commerciaux qui aurait pu endiguer les diffusions de fansub. 

Autre exemple, dans les pays trangers, les biens culturels franais sont trs peu reprsent. Plusieurs raisons  cela, mais surtout le prix des productions compltement inabordable pour beaucoup de pays.(la qualit importe peu, il faut remplir la grille de programme)

En roumanie par exemple, presque rien n'est doubl, donc les gens se sont mis a regarder les series / soap espagnols et italiennes... et ont acquis une maitrise de ces deux langues. Maitrise qui aide les relations entre ces pays et qui permet maintenant d'avoir plus de bien culturels dans ces langues disponibles, surtout depuis que les roumains ont de quoi payer...

Pour les USA, mme stratgie, ils inondent le march avec beaucoup de merde pas cher, mais finalement ca leur donne une suprmatie importante, ca met l'anglais devant toutes les autres langues dans le monde de l'entreprise... Le retour sur investissement est norme, rien qu'en conomie de formation en langue trangre.

En France, comme d'hab, on a pris la direction du luxe(parce que le franais c'est le mieux !!!) et on a pas vendu grand chose.

La francophonie est en nette diminution dans de nombreux pays ou le franais tait la premire langue trangre(la Roumanie par exemple).

----------


## Invit

> Fcharton, est ce que l'on ne peut pas quand mme sinterroger sur la pertinence de ces systmes aujourd'hui qui entretienne une offre culturelle, mais qui aussi n'encourage pas les acteurs  se rformer.


On peut bien sr s'interroger, voire rformer ces systmes. Ce serait mme une mission raisonnable pour la ministre de la culture, si elle n'tait pas si dborde... Une solution serait de revoir la loi Tasca, en permettant notamment aux chaines de toucher des droits sur les sries qu'elles produisent, et en tendant l'obligation de financement aux autres acteurs (a va bien sur faire geindre ces acteurs: tout le monde prfre tre passager clandestin). Ou alors de tout abandonner, et de ne plus subventionner la cration franaise, mais ce ne serait pas trs de gauche, si tu veux mon avis...

Maintenant, je ne vois pas trs bien en quoi le fait de raccourcir les dlais de rediffusion, tout en maintenant le statu quo pour la lgislation applicable  la tlvision, va dans ce sens. En fait, on va encore aider ces gentilles multinationales qui ne paient pas d'impots, et nos copains des startup qui se rmunrent en vendant un contenu qu'ils n'ont ni financ, ni achet (oui oui je sais, je ne peux pas comprendre, l'internet c'est diffrent).

Et pendant ce temps, les librairies ferment, les maisons d'dition disparaissent, les mdias vont de plus en plus mal... Un peu comme l'industrie en fait. 

... et sur la francophonie, j'entendais ce matin qui la ministre de l'enseignement suprieur souhaitait que les facs franaises enseignent davantage en anglais, comme cela des tudiants trangers non francophones pourront y tudier plus facilement... 

Genevive Fioraso, c'est comme Victorin Lurel, on ne l'entend pas souvent, mais quand elle parle, c'est du lourd.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> ... et sur la francophonie, j'entendais ce matin qui la ministre de l'enseignement suprieur souhaitait que les facs franaises enseignent davantage en anglais, comme cela des tudiants trangers non francophones pourront y tudier plus facilement...


vouais, j'entendais a hier...   ::roll:: 

Si il y  avait un prix Nobel de connerie, je pense qu'elle serait pas mal comme candidate... 


Et le pire, c'est que a risque fort de passer, vu que pa exemple le prsident de l'ESSEC soutient a... ils font dj une partie de leurs cours en anglais mme quand le prof est franais... 


Je n'ose imaginer...

Tout a sous le prtexte que "_on perd des tudiants trangers pace que ils ne parleraient pas la langue_"..

Ce sont franchement des abrutis,  l'ENA...

Le fameux "rayonnement" de la France, il vient en trs grande partie de la langue... Alors videmment, vu que la plupart de ces "ttes" font des fautes de grammaire rgulirement (_les accords avec le fminin, ils ont oubli.. Le "qu'est'ce que ?"  ils ont oubli..._), qu'ils utilisent des SMS et autres tweets, c'est sr que c'est de moins en moins par la langue parle lors des confrences internationales, ou par la langue crite sur les sites du gouvernement ou des grands mdias que le Franais va retrouver son lustre...


C'est tellement absurde que a en en serait risible si ils ne pleurnichaient pas en parallle sur la "mondialisation", sur "l'exception culturelle", et sur "la grandeur de la France"...


Si tu vas faire tes tudes en Allemagne ou en Chine ou en Russie ou au Brsil, tu dois t'attendre soit  parler soit  apprendre l'Allemand ou le Chinois ou le Russe ou le Portugais..

----------


## Jon Shannow

L'anglais  l'universit, c'tait pas une ide de la droite  la base ? Il me semble que Pcresse avait dj lanc l'ide (enfin, a fait drle d'associer Pcresse avec ide  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis assez partag sur les langues...

D'un cot, mon cot anti-clerical et oppos  dieu aurait tendance a faire un pied de nez  la tour de Babel et  encourager la majorit de la population mondiale de converger vers la langue qui demandera le moins de travail  tous pour que l'on puisse parler tous ensemble et rduire les incomprhension. Une destruction massive de culture en change de larrt d'une maldiction.

D'un autre, je me dit qu c'est pas demain la veille et qu'on peut essayer de dfendre notre bout de gras.

Dans cette hypothse, je trouve que : 
 - la France doit avoir des coles en anglais, pour les franais. C'est un formidable moyen d'apprentissage. (classe europenne par exemple). Cela permettra aux franais de rayonner internationalement beaucoup plus, et donc de renforcer notre culture par effet domino.
 - La France doit former les trangers au franais. A travers plusieurs axes : 
 --->l'ouverture de nos universit en franais aux trangers.(avec des services capables de parler anglais pour les problmes administratifs)
--->L'ouverture d'cole d'exception pour les lites internationales dans leur pays en Franais. Si les lites parlent notre langue, nous nous rapprocherons mcaniquement du pays.
--->la diffusion massive de notre culture, en particulier en passant par la tlvision et le cinma.

----------


## Invit

> L'anglais  l'universit, c'tait pas une ide de la droite  la base ?


L'ide que tous les petits franais devraient bien parler anglais, et que l'universit doit avoir de l'anglais obligatoire si le collge et le lyce n'y arrivent pas est ancienne. Ce qui est bizzare, ici, c'est l'ide d'avoir des cours en anglais,  la fac franaise, pour des tudiants trangers qui ne parlent pas franais, dans l'intrt du rayonnement culturel de la France. 




> Une destruction massive de culture en change de larrt d'une maldiction.


Mouais, comme la rvolution culturelle, c'est a? Je n'y crois pas une seconde. Regarde ce qui s'exporte, ce qu'on envie en France, c'est trs li  la langue et la culture locale. Mais c'est un peu exigeant, et un rien litiste, alors oui, c'est gnant pour un ministre qui veut 60% de licences. 

On en revient toujours au mme sujet: l'chec de notre primaire et de notre secondaire, et le ct grotesque de nos "facs pour tous".

Francois

----------


## Loceka

De toute faon, ils peuvent toujours faire passer cette loi, vu le niveau d'anglais de la population franaise en gnral, profs compris (mme ceux qui sortent actuellement de l'cole) le choix sera simple : soit on continue  enseigner en franais, soit on vire tous les profs et on en embauche d'autres qui parlent anglais courament (parce que les "stage de remise  niveau" seraient une vaste blague).

Donc si a passe ce sera juste une enime ide pourrie de l'ducation nationale qui ne sera pas applique.

D'ailleurs, en un sens, l'immobilisme (ou la sagesse ?) des profs face aux diffrentes ides farfelue de l'ducation nationale s'est souvent rvle la meilleure des solutions. Comme de toute faon tout va rechanger 5 ans plus tard...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mouais, comme la rvolution culturelle, c'est a? Je n'y crois pas une seconde. Regarde ce qui s'exporte, ce qu'on envie en France, c'est trs li  la langue et la culture locale. Mais c'est un peu exigeant, et un rien litiste, alors oui, c'est gnant pour un ministre qui veut 60% de licences.


c'tait plus dans l'ide de lEspranto, avec un cot pragmatique en plus pour dire qu'une langue simple et relativement bien parl partout existe dj, l'anglais.
De ce point de vue l), je me prend parfois  rver de mettre tout le monde dessus, qu'on puisse enfin tous se comprendre et largir les frontire.

Mais je fais figure d'ovni, et si ca marche bien pour ceux avec une culture Scientifique... pour ceux qui ont une culture littraire, c'est la destruction de 80% de leur comptences...

----------


## souviron34

> Je suis assez partag sur les langues...


Moi pas du tout  :;): 





> - la France doit avoir des coles en anglais, pour les franais. C'est un formidable moyen d'apprentissage. (classe europenne par exemple). Cela permettra aux franais de rayonner internationalement beaucoup plus, et donc de renforcer notre culture par effet domino.


L'enseignement des langues existe depuis des lustres..

Simplement c'est la *qualit* de l'enseignement qui n'est pas bon... En particulier on a toujours privilgi en France (intellectuels obligent) l'enseignement littraire sur l'enseignement pratique, et de plus avec des profs qui pour la plupart parlent avec un accent franais  couper au couteau..

Alors du temps o les gens qui faisaient des tudes taient cultivs, a ne posait pas trop de problmes. 

Aujourd'hui, a en pose de gros.

Pourquoi par exemple des russes ou des allemands parlent bien l'anglais et pas des franais ??

C'est pas le fait que l'cole soit en anglais, c'est le fait que la qualit des cours n'est pas bonne..






> - La France doit former les trangers au franais. A travers plusieurs axes : 
>  --->l'ouverture de nos universit en franais.(avec des services capables de parler anglais pour les problmes administratifs)


L le seul problme est l'administration (qui renvoie au problme prcedent). 





> --->L'ouverture d'cole d'exception pour les lites internationales dans leur pays en Franais. Si les lites parlent notre langue, nous nous rapprocherons mcaniquement du pays.


a existe depuis trs longtemps : les Lyces Franais et l'Alliance Franaise..





> --->la diffusion massive de notre culture, en particulier en passant par la tlvision et le cinma.


a c'est faux  ::aie:: 

La francophilie  travers le monde ne vient pas des nouveaux moyens de communication mais au contraire de la *qualti* des crivains et oeuvres, ainsi que de la *qualit* de la langue et des ides..

Des tas d'Amricains, de Russes, d'Australiens, d'Allemands, parlent/lisent le Franais parce que ils le *veulent*. Proust ou Diderot ou Voltaire sont des rfrences culturelles dans le monde entier...


C'est au contraire l'arrive massive de sous-produits d'une pauvret intellectuelle sans bornes, d'un abaissement global de la culture y compris chez les lites (en particulier en France), et d'un jeunisme exacerb de la socit qui fait que c'est ringard de lire "dans le texte" qui participe au dclin fondamental..

Il n'y a pas si longtemps (_quand je faisais mes tudes il y a 30 ans_), ceux qui voulaient faire chimie apprenaient l'allemand, ceux qui voulaient faire physique le russe, ceux qui voulaient faire philo l'allemand et le franais et le grec, , ceux qui voulaient tre sciences-po et diplomates le franais et l'anglais, ... ceux qui voulaient tre compositeurs ou dans la musicologie l'allemand, l'italien, le russe et le franais, parce que les sources taient dans ces langues..

Quand j'ai pass des entrevues  l'Agence Spatiale Eurpenne les entretiens taient tri-lingues (_franais, anglais et la langue du pays_) .. C'tait la condition d'accs initiale.

Les secrtaires de direction (qu'on a mpris)  taient pour la plupart trilingues, voire plus..

Les Amricains et Canadiens anglophones pas loin de la frontire, mme  l'extrme-ouest, sur les iles entre Vancouver et Seatlle, ftent le 14 juillet et connaissent des mots de Franais. Il y a 30 ans ma soeur a rencontr  Irkoutsk une vendeuse de galce qui lisait dans la rue le Comte de Monte-Cristo . En franais... Au fin fond de la Sibrie,  quelques encablures du Dsert de Gobi..

La langue diplomatique tait le franais, et mme si la Cour d'Angleterre ne parle plus le franais officiellement il n'y a qu' couter Elizabeth II pour se rendre compte de la qualit de sa langue... On parlait le Franais  la Cour de Catherine II de Russie, et c'est une des 2 langues officielles de l'ONU comme des Insitutions Europennes.


C'est au contraire Internet, la tl, et l'appauvrissement en France de la culture de base y compris chez les lites, crivains, et mdias qui font que le franais est petit  petit relgu..

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, ton raisonnement est bon avec une lite intellectuelle qui ne se renouvelle pas(hritage du titre)... Dans un contexte ou l'on peut avoir une rpartition plus grande des postes et une dmocratisation de l'accs a ceux ci... la langue parl devient vite celle la plus simple.

En plus, tu appuies sur les rfrences historiques comme Diderot... c'est bien joli, mais ca tend a dire que depuis 300 ans, on perd du terrain.
On peut rester concentr sur ces uvres l et oublier les autres, mais je ne vois pas en quoi augmenter la diffusion de nos uvres cinmatographique n'aiderait pas a promouvoir la langue franaise.
On disait sur un autre post qu le problme principal du cinma, c'tait la taille du march. Pareil pour les sries.

sauf qu'on rflchi encore a l'chelle du pays.

Quand les USA font une srie sur HBO, elle est diffuse le lundi la bas, et dans les 3 jours en Roumanie sur la chaine HBO Roumanie sous titre. Pourquoi nous on arrive pas  le faire ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le dclin de la Francophonie, et plus gnralement du rayonnement de la culture franaise, vient,  mon humble avis, du fait que notre "lite" considre cela comme un acquis, comme "allant de soi". 
Pour nombre d'entre eux, la France, c'est l'exception culturelle, c'est la Philosophie (le "P" majuscule n'est pas un hasard  :;):  ), le Cinma (le vrai, pas les "sous-films hollywoodien"), bref, la France c'est ... la France, c'est Grand, c'est Beau, ...c'est fini ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> En plus, tu appuies sur les rfrences historiques comme Diderot... c'est bien joli, mais ca tend a dire que depuis 300 ans, on perd du terrain.


Non, il aurait pu citer TOUS les romanciers du 19eme, de Stendhal  Flaubert, en passant par Balzac et Hugo, et puis ceux du 20eme, aussi, Proust, et Gide, et Cline. Tout une gnration d'intellectuels chinois tait fan de Jean Christophe de Romain Rolland, une majorit de franais de la mme gnration auraient probablement du mal  dater l'auteur sans l'aide de Google. Si tu en as l'occasion, va sur la page web de Knuth, il donne un seul conseil de lecture: La vie mode d'emploi de Prec... Et on peu continuer sur les peintres, les musiciens, les potes, les cinastes.

On ne perd pas de terrain, la culture franaise rayonne partout, sauf en France en fait, parce que c'est pas assez moderne, pas assez divers, ringard, rance. 

Ma petite dernire adore la danse classique, je lui cherchais un ballet franais  regarder, un truc classique, Giselle, Copplia. Eh ben, si tu veux une version raisonnable, avec des tutus, des pointes, un dcor et des costumes  peu prs plausibles, sans pneus suspendus au plafond, sans costumes qu'on croirait tirs d'un mauvais rve SM, sans "rinterprtation" sexo-scato-tordue, il faut aller voir des troupes russes, ou amricaines. Chez nous, c'est juste pas possible, on revisite, nous... Pareil pour un opra, pareil pour une partie du thatre. 

Et puis, elle ne rayonne pas chez nous parce que c'est trop compliqu pour nos jeunes gnrations semi illettres, qui apprennent sur internet des vrais trucs utiles, comme les oeuvres compltes de Grand Corps Malade (attention les rimes riches), la discographie de Camille, et la pense d'Eric Emmanuel Schmitt. Des trucs courts, avec des mots simples, pas trop prise de tte, quoi. 

Le problme, ce n'est pas la culture franaise, c'est la culture DES franais. 

Et le problme de fond, c'est l'cole, et une certaine mdiocrit ambiante, pas seulement dans les classes populaires (coute les discours de nos politiques, c'est affligeant)




> On peut rester concentr sur ces uvres l et oublier les autres, mais je ne vois pas en quoi augmenter la diffusion de nos uvres cinmatographique n'aiderait pas a promouvoir la langue franaise.


Peut tre parce que voir Jean Pierre Bacri faire la tronche, Vincent Lindon faire son quadragnaire qui doute, et Christian Clavier faire des grimaces, a intresse nettement moins de monde que les Misrables, Monte Cristo, ou Julien Sorel (stars partout dans le monde, sauf en France, bien sur...). Et qu'il est nettement plus intressant d'apprendre le francais pour lire Zola en VO, que pour comprendre les paroles de Benjamin Biolay...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Souviron, ton raisonnement est bon avec une lite intellectuelle qui ne se renouvelle pas(hritage du titre)... Dans un contexte ou l'on peut avoir une rpartition plus grande des postes et une dmocratisation de l'accs a ceux ci... la langue parl devient vite celle la plus simple.


Je ris de la "dmocratisation"  ::mouarf:: 

Quand je vois la moyenne de rflexion et de culture ici sur ce forum (thorqiuement des gens parmi la frange cultive de la population) ne ne peux que me gausser d'une telle affirmation..





> En plus, tu appuies sur les rfrences historiques comme Diderot... c'est bien joli, mais ca tend a dire que depuis 300 ans, on perd du terrain.


Non, je peux te citer Marguerite Duras ou Simone de Beauvoir, ou Franoise Sagan par exemple : "le deuxime Sexe" ou "Bonjour Tristesse" sont connus dans le monde entier. De mme que la plupart des chansons de Piaf et d''Aznavour.. et d'Yves Montand..

C'est pas depuis 300 ans qu'on perd du terrain, mais depuis 20 seulement..





> On peut rester concentr sur ces uvres l et oublier les autres, mais je ne vois pas en quoi augmenter la diffusion de nos uvres cinmatographique n'aiderait pas a promouvoir la langue franaise.


a le fait, simplement on est souvent une socit "trop riche" pour avoir des sujets qui touchent beaucoup de monde : on n'a plus beaucoup d'humour (le dernier grand carton a t "Les visiteurs", le prcdent "2 hommes et un couffin", tellement un carton que Hollywood en a fait un remake...

The Artist a march, mais y'avait pas de paroles  ::P: 





> On disait sur un autre post qu le problme principal du cinma, c'tait la taille du march. Pareil pour les sries.


Je n'avais pas mentionn "la taille", mais la priorit de mise en march.. C'est diffrent...





> Quand les USA font une srie sur HBO, elle est diffuse le lundi la bas, et dans les 3 jours en Roumanie sur la chaine HBO Roumanie sous titre. Pourquoi nous on arrive pas  le faire ?


Simplement parce que si tu parles USA, il faut parler Europe... Si demain l'Europe se fait rellement, et au lieu d'avoir ParisPremire ou Canal+ on a un quivalent HBO a ses dbuts... De l on peut ventuellement ouvrir dans d'autres pays/rgions..

Encore une fois la France est un pays, pas une fdration.... Les USA reprsentent *50* tats avec plus de 6 fois la population de la France..

Quand est-ce que vous comprendrez a ??


Si tu multiplies les puissances des chaines, des subventions et du financement, et des crateurs possibles par 6, l on peut commencer  comparer...

A notre chelle, on a TV5 Monde...

C'est la seule...

----------


## david06600

> Non, il aurait pu citer TOUS les romanciers du 19eme, de Stendhal  Flaubert, en passant par Balzac et Hugo, et puis ceux du 20eme, aussi, Proust, et Gide, et Cline. Tout une gnration d'intellectuels chinois tait fan de Jean Christophe de Romain Rolland, une majorit de franais de la mme gnration auraient probablement du mal  dater l'auteur sans l'aide de Google. Si tu en as l'occasion, va sur la page web de Knuth, il donne un seul conseil de lecture: La vie mode d'emploi de Prec... Et on peu continuer sur les peintres, les musiciens, les potes, les cinastes.
> 
> On ne perd pas de terrain, la culture franaise rayonne partout, sauf en France en fait, parce que c'est pas assez moderne, pas assez divers, ringard, rance. 
> 
> Ma petite dernire adore la danse classique, je lui cherchais un ballet franais  regarder, un truc classique, Giselle, Copplia. Eh ben, si tu veux une version raisonnable, avec des tutus, des pointes, un dcor et des costumes  peu prs plausibles, sans pneus suspendus au plafond, sans costumes qu'on croirait tirs d'un mauvais rve SM, sans "rinterprtation" sexo-scato-tordue, il faut aller voir des troupes russes, ou amricaines. Chez nous, c'est juste pas possible, on revisite, nous... Pareil pour un opra, pareil pour une partie du thatre. 
> 
> Et puis, elle ne rayonne pas chez nous parce que c'est trop compliqu pour nos jeunes gnrations semi illettres, qui apprennent sur internet des vrais trucs utiles, comme les oeuvres compltes de Grand Corps Malade (attention les rimes riches), la discographie de Camille, et la pense d'Eric Emmanuel Schmitt. Des trucs courts, avec des mots simples, pas trop prise de tte, quoi. 
> 
> Le problme, ce n'est pas la culture franaise, c'est la culture DES franais. 
> ...


T'es ouf, hier  la radio j'entendais encore que le vocabulaire de la langue s'tait enrichi de nouveaux mots, comme kiff, lov mifa, chtar etc...  Non, non le rayonnement de la culture franaise n'est pas prs de s'arrter de flamboyer, je te l'assure.  Gare  toi Flaubert, Hugo ou encore Balzac.

----------


## Invit

> T'es ouf, hier  la radio j'entendais encore que le vocabulaire de la langue s'tait enrichi de nouveaux mots, comme kiff, lov mifa, chtar etc...


Toute langue vivante cre de nouveaux mots, et en perd. Les exemples que tu cites n'ont pas beaucoup de sens, parce que c'est essentiellement de l'argot, qui va durer quelques annes, puis disparaitre. 

Et je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec le rayonnement de la culture franaise...

Francois

----------


## _skip

> T'es ouf, hier  la radio j'entendais encore que le vocabulaire de la langue s'tait enrichi de nouveaux mots, comme kiff, lov mifa, chtar.


Ah oui puis a me fait penser  "zlataner" qui a failli en tre, sauf qu'heureusement l'acadmie a conclu qu'elle n'tait pas certaine de la prennit de l'expression.  ::mouarf:: 




> The Artist a march, mais y'avait pas de paroles


En mme temps, si l'avenir du cinma franais c'est de reprendre tous les codes du cinma amricain pour bien caresser leurs critiques dans le sens du poil, je pense pas que c'est la solution pour "rayonner"...
Ni le comique plein de strotypes qu'on nous ressert systmatiquement : avec le flic, l'arabe, le beauf etc...

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, il aurait pu citer TOUS les romanciers du 19eme, de Stendhal  Flaubert, en passant par Balzac et Hugo, et puis ceux du 20eme, aussi, Proust, et Gide, et Cline.


Ou Frdric Dard, Courteline, Simenon, moins "grandioses" mais plus accessibles. Autant commencer par adapter la lecture au public avant de fourbement adapter le public  la lecture.




> Ma petite dernire adore la danse classique, je lui cherchais un ballet franais  regarder, un truc classique, Giselle, Copplia. Eh ben, si tu veux une version raisonnable, avec des tutus, des pointes, un dcor et des costumes  peu prs plausibles, sans pneus suspendus au plafond, sans costumes qu'on croirait tirs d'un mauvais rve SM, sans "rinterprtation" sexo-scato-tordue, il faut aller voir des troupes russes, ou amricaines. Chez nous, c'est juste pas possible, on revisite, nous... Pareil pour un opra, pareil pour une partie du thatre.


Pour les opras, en passant par les orchestres de Paris (je crois que tu es en rgion parisienne), quand ils invitent des chanteurs ou chanteuses trangers, mme a c'est cuit ?




> Toute langue vivante cre de nouveaux mots, et en perd. Les exemples que tu cites n'ont pas beaucoup de sens, parce que c'est essentiellement de l'argot, qui va durer quelques annes, puis disparaitre.


Par contre on va garder solutionner, et "les (z)haricots".

@souviron : Tu as toi-mme sorti quelques belles normits. Vu le nombre de sujets vus sur ce forum, il est invitable qu'on soit tous des gros cons ignorants  un moment ou  un autre. De plus tout le monde ici n'a pas 50 ans de culture derrire lui.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et puis, elle ne rayonne pas chez nous parce que c'est trop compliqu pour nos jeunes gnrations semi illettres, qui apprennent sur internet des vrais trucs utiles, comme les oeuvres compltes de Grand Corps Malade (attention les rimes riches), la discographie de Camille, et la pense d'Eric Emmanuel Schmitt. Des trucs courts, avec des mots simples, pas trop prise de tte, quoi. 
> 
> Le problme, ce n'est pas la culture franaise, c'est la culture DES franais. 
> 
> Et le problme de fond, c'est l'cole, et une certaine mdiocrit ambiante, pas seulement dans les classes populaires (coute les discours de nos politiques, c'est affligeant)


Une fois encore (va falloir que je consulte...  ::mrgreen:: ) je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. L'cole ne fait plus son boulot ! A force de vouloir que 100% des franais soient bacheliers, comme on ne pouvait pas rendre intelligent tout le monde, c'tait plus facile d'abaisser le niveau des tudes. Au final, on tudie "OuiOui" au BAC, comme a tout le monde peut s'en sortir (enfin presque...  ::roll:: )

C'est affligeant, mais c'est la triste ralit. A une poque, on se moquait des amricains qui n'avait pas de culture gnrale, aujourd'hui, on devrait peut-tre se reposer la question de notre culture gnrale.





> a le fait, simplement on est souvent une socit "trop riche" pour avoir des sujets qui touchent beaucoup de monde : on n'a plus beaucoup d'humour (le dernier grand carton a t "Les visiteurs", le prcdent "2 hommes et un couffin", tellement un carton que Hollywood en a fait un remake...
> 
> The Artist a march, mais y'avait pas de paroles


Heu, c'tait "*3* hommes et un couffin", t'en a rat un !  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, les ch'tis ont fait un carton, tout comme "intouchable". Il y a eu "La Mme" mais, c'est en parti du au fait que Piaf tait internationalement connue, je pense.

----------


## Invit

> Ou Frdric Dard, Courteline, Simenon, moins "grandioses" mais plus accessibles.


Mais ceux l sont nettement moins connus  l'tranger, mme Simenon, qui a pourtant publi en anglais. Tous les pays ont comme a des auteurs  succs qui ne s'exportent pas vraiment.  




> Pour les opras, en passant par les orchestres de Paris (je crois que tu es en rgion parisienne), quand ils invitent des chanteurs ou chanteuses trangers, mme a c'est cuit ?


Les productions actuelles sont presque toujours des chanteurs trangers / invits, mais le metteur en scne, et sa "relecture" sont toujours au centre, et l'interprtation, c'est  dire faire ce qui est crit, respecter l'auteur quoi, n'a pas la cote (dj, tu auras une mauvaise critique dans Tlrama). Tu peux de temps en temps avoir de la chance, et tomber sur une mise en scne "normale", mais il faut bien viser. Pour la danse, c'est un peu diffrent, parce que tu as des troupes. Si une troupe trangre "classique" vient  Paris, tu auras gnralement un spectacle classique. 

Et ce qui est malheureux, c'est que le budget mis dans le dcor, la mise en scne, les costumes, tout comme l'habitude de monter chaque anne un petit nombre d'oeuvres nouvelles (par opposition aux opras " rpertoire", comme New York, Vienne, ou comme l'tait Paris il y a une cinquantaine d'annes) fait que les oeuvres sont moins rptes, et souvent joues par des musiciens qui se dcouvrent  cette occasion. En gnral, a fait de la moins bonne musique (c'est quelque chose que tu vois aussi en musique de chambre, dans les formations de solistes, montes pour l'occasion, il n'y a pas de problme de technique bien sur, mais ils n'ont pas beaucoup rpt, et a s'entend). 

Ajoute  cela le prix prohibitif des places et tu comprends pourquoi Paris n'est plus une capitale lyrique, et n'a aucune chance de le redevenir...

Francois

----------


## david06600

> Toute langue vivante cre de nouveaux mots, et en perd. 
> Les exemples que tu cites n'ont pas beaucoup de sens, parce que c'est essentiellement de l'argot, qui va durer quelques annes, puis disparaitre.


J'espre que tu as raison quand tu dis que ces mots vont disparaitre.



> Et je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec le rayonnement de la culture franaise...


Avec un vocabulaire et des mots aussi riches de sens comme ceux que j'ai cit ou encore "zlataner" (merci _skip  ::mouarf:: ), c'est sur qu'on va avoir de quoi rivaliser avec des auteurs comme Flaubert, Hugo ou encore Rabelais.
C'tait juste un peu ironique de ma part, mais c'est limite ce que les journalistes essaient de faire passer comme message.

----------


## Invit

> comme on ne pouvait pas rendre intelligent tout le monde, c'tait plus facile d'abaisser le niveau des tudes. Au final, on tudie "OuiOui" au BAC, comme a tout le monde peut s'en sortir.


Effectivement, et pour se justifier de ne plus enseigner les oeuvres classiques, on les dclare "dpasses" ou "ennuyeuses", voire "litistes" (l'insulte suprme). 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

Je vais encore prendre des coups...

Vous faites une belle bande de racs quand mme...

Juste un petit truc comme a, la reconnaissance ce n'est pas instantan. Des auteurs/artistes/compositeurs dcris  leur poque puis devenus des rfrences a a toujours exist. 95% de la production culturelle actuelle est  jeter ? Et alors ? Est-ce que a n'a pas toujours tait la mme chose  toutes les poques ?

PS Mais bon, (accent toulousain, guitare sche) oh, c'tait mieux avant...

----------


## pmithrandir

On peut aimer les classiques... pour ma part, j'en adore certain, d'autres me sont compltement indiffrent dans le meilleur des cas.

Je trouve dommage que la France se contente des formations d'lites pour la francophonie. C'est bien beau que les runions entre dirigeants puisse se faire en franais, mais si celles avec la base se font en anglais, on se retrouve progressivement avec une disparition du franais. Dans le secteur de la diplomatie, je ne suis pas sur que le franais ait rsist a l'ouverture des postes au personnes qui ne sont pas fils d'ambassadeur.(le titre a longtemps t transmis dans les mme familles)

Ou que j'aille, je peux parler anglais, quelqu'un me comprendra. Si je parle franais, au mieux quelqu'un me rpondra avec un grand sourire : 
Ah, vous tes franais. Paris, la Tour Eiffel, "voulez vous couchez avec moi" le shopping !!!! AHAHAHAH...(avec un accent trs rigolo... mais pas toujours comprhensible).

Quel change. Vous entendez la mme chose a propos des USA ou de l'angleterre ?

C'est par l'ducation des masses que l'on transmet une langue aujourd'hui, et on prend la direction oppose.

En outre, si nos comdies nous paraissent rptitives, allez donc voir ailleurs et vous verrez qu'on a des scnario assez recherch, et des thmes bien diffrents. En dehors du sexe et des comdies sur les annes lyce / tudes, on a trs peu de diversit aux USA par exemple. Il est rare que des sujets comme le racisme, le travail, le sexisme voir la famille... soit abords de manire lgre outre atlantique. (et oui, il y a des contre exemple, je parle d'une tendance gnrale)

----------


## ManusDei

> Effectivement, et pour se justifier de ne plus enseigner les oeuvres classiques, on les dclare "dpasses" ou "ennuyeuses", voire "litistes" (l'insulte suprme).


Ben, oui. Il y a un ct litiste dans la manire d'aborder la lecture et la littrature, comme pour le thtre ou le cinma franais.

Ou en tout cas, je trouve que a n'est pas franchement au niveau des enfants auxquels on veut les faire lire (ou alors pas du tout abords sous le bon angle). Ayant lu Le Seigneur des Anneaux en 5me, c'est pas la taille du livre qui me fait peur, mais les deux seuls livres que j'ai lu dans ma scolarit qui m'ont plu c'tait "Vendredi ou la vie sauvage" et "Les liaisons dangereuses" (pas pour l'histoire, mais pour le style du bouquin, avec les lettres des diffrents personnages qui racontent la mme scne sous plusieurs angles diffrents, ce que j'avais trouv gnial). Sauf que pour "Les liaisons dangereuses", on avait  lire que certaines lettres, donc si je n'avais pas lu tout le livre, je serais pass  ct de a.

J'avais galement entam "Le rouge et le noir" au lyce, puis "Guerre et Paix" (ils trainaient dans la bibliothque parentale, et mes profs en avaient parl), je ne suis pas all trs loin, c'tait juste trop chiant. Aujourd'hui je pourrais probablement les lire.

PS : J'oublie les Pagnol, que j'ai aim aussi.
PPS : De mme que l'oreille doit tre forme  la musique, on doit tre form  la lecture. Mais aujourd'hui, pour faire un parallle avec la physique j'ai l'impression qu'on veut expliquer la thorie des cordes avant d'tre sr que les lves comprennent Newton.

----------


## GPPro

> Ben, oui. Il y a un ct litiste dans la manire d'aborder la lecture et la littrature, comme pour le thtre ou le cinma franais.
> 
> Ou en tout cas, je trouve que a n'est pas franchement au niveau des enfants auxquels on veut les faire lire (ou alors pas du tout abords sous le bon angle). Ayant lu Le Seigneur des Anneaux en 5me, c'est pas la taille du livre qui me fait peur, mais les deux seuls livres que j'ai lu dans ma scolarit qui m'ont plu c'tait "Vendredi ou la vie sauvage" et "Les liaisons dangereuses" (pas pour l'histoire, mais pour le style du bouquin, avec les lettres des diffrents personnages qui racontent la mme scne sous plusieurs angles diffrents, ce que j'avais trouv gnial). Sauf que pour "Les liaisons dangereuses", on avait  lire que certaines lettres, donc si je n'avais pas lu tout le livre, je serais pass  ct de a.
> 
> J'avais galement entam "Le rouge et le noir" au lyce, puis "Guerre et Paix" (ils trainaient dans la bibliothque parentale, et mes profs en avaient parl), je ne suis pas all trs loin, c'tait juste trop chiant. Aujourd'hui je pourrais probablement les lire.
> 
> PS : J'oublie les Pagnol, que j'ai aim aussi.


Tout est relatif hein, j'ai lu et relu le rouge et le noir, ainsi que la chartreuse d'ailleurs, avant le lyce (mais pas fini Mme Bovary avant la premire o j'ai eu  l'tudier ce qui m'a donn gout  ce bouquin), j'ai toujours trouv Pagnol niais et gonflant...

----------


## david06600

> Ou que j'aille, je peux parler anglais, quelqu'un me comprendra. Si je parle franais, au mieux quelqu'un me rpondra avec un grand sourire : 
> Ah, vous tes franais. Paris, la Tour Eiffel, "voulez vous couchez avec moi" le shopping !!!! AHAHAHAH...(avec un accent trs rigolo... mais pas toujours comprhensible).


Je suis pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout pour l'anglais comme langue internationale.  Je prfre apprendre une nouvelle langue compltement neutre comme l'espranto pour les changes internationaux.  Sinon je suis pour l'apprentissage de langues trangres de la faon dont Souviron l'a prsent par exemple en science on apprend telle ou telle langue, en littrature d'autres langues.  Ca c'est de la richesse et de la culture.  Je ne pense pas que tous converger vers un anglais approximatif soit une bonne chose.  Au passage les Franais ne sont pas plus nuls que les autres en ce qui concerne l'anglais.  Les Allemands ne parlent pas tous anglais bien au contraire.  Ils ont plus de facilits car l'anglais et l'allemand se ressemblent un peu, mme racine ?

----------


## pmithrandir

David, je ne dit pas que l'anglais doit etre la langue commune, mme si je pense qu'elle l'est dj par dfaut.

Je dis que la plupart des pays ont entre 20 et 80% de la population capable d'changer en l'anglais, la ou le francais se contente en gnral de 10% maximum, mme dans lespays qui tait trs francophile. (comme je le disais, la Roumanie tait un pays ou le francais tait appris avant l'anglais avant. Maintenant, il est appris un peu, mais les gens manquent de support pour pratiquer l'oral et la comprhension, support qui sont plus que nombreux en anglais.

La TV reste un moyen d'enrichir la culture gnral d'une population trs facilement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou que j'aille, je peux parler anglais, quelqu'un me comprendra. Si je parle franais, au mieux quelqu'un me rpondra avec un grand sourire : 
> Ah, vous tes franais. Paris, la Tour Eiffel, "voulez vous couchez avec moi" le shopping !!!! AHAHAHAH...(avec un accent trs rigolo... mais pas toujours comprhensible).
> 
> Quel change. Vous entendez la mme chose a propos des USA ou de l'angleterre ?


L'anglais est devenue LA langue internationale aprs la seconde guerre mondiale, en partie parce que c'est la langue officielle des USA, et que ce sont eux qui ont gagn la guerre d'aprs (l'conomique). Mais aussi parce que l'Angleterre a mieux gr l'indpendance de ses colonies que la France, et que l ou les anciennes colonies franaises se font un devoir d'oublier leur pass franais, les anciennes colonies anglaises font partie du Common Wealth et contribuent au rayonnement internationale de la langue anglaise.





> Au passage les Franais ne sont pas plus nuls que les autres en ce qui concerne l'anglais.


 ::mouarf::  L tu m'as bien fait rire...
Va n'importe o, tu dis que tu ne parles pas anglais, les gens sourient et te disent : "Vous tes franais" (avec un accent comme le dcrit pmithrandir)




> Les Allemands ne parlent pas tous anglais bien au contraire.  Ils ont plus de facilits car l'anglais et l'allemand se ressemblent un peu, mme racine ?


L'allemand est plus proche du latin que de l'anglais.

----------


## ManusDei

> Au passage les Franais ne sont pas plus nuls que les autres en ce qui concerne l'anglais.


Je constate qu'on a une tendance  baragouiner beaucoup, parfois volontairement alors qu'on pourrait faire mieux.




> Les Allemands ne parlent pas tous anglais bien au contraire.  Ils ont plus de facilits car l'anglais et l'allemand se ressemblent un peu, mme racine ?


Ils ont un systme d'apprentissage des langues trangres diffrent. En Baden-Wrtemberg, le prof d'anglais parle anglais, tout le temps, et ce ds le premier cours. Rsultat des courses,  la fin de la deuxime anne d'anglais, ils peuvent tudier des texte de A. Conan Doyle (Sherlock Holmes). 

Et non, les pauvres petits choux ne sont pas traumatiss  ::mrgreen::

----------


## david06600

> David, je ne dit pas que l'anglais doit etre la langue commune, mme si je pense qu'elle l'est dj par dfaut.
> 
> Je dis que la plupart des pays ont entre 20 et 80% de la population capable d'changer en l'anglais, la ou le francais se contente en gnral de 10% maximum, mme dans lespays qui tait trs francophile. (comme je le disais, la Roumanie tait un pays ou le francais tait appris avant l'anglais avant. Maintenant, il est appris un peu, mais les gens manquent de support pour pratiquer l'oral et la comprhension, support qui sont plus que nombreux en anglais.
> 
> La TV reste un moyen d'enrichir la culture gnral d'une population trs facilement.


Dsol mais dans la plupart des pays les gens s'expriment dans un anglais plus qu'approximatif, proche du niveau de "zlataner" en terme de sens.  Ce n'est pas un enrichissement, mais un appauvrissement.  Peu de gens parlent bien anglais.  Les franais sont comme dans la plupart des autres pays.  Tous les jeunes franais allant  l'cole apprennent l'anglais depuis la 6eme au moins, moi en tout cas c'tait comme a il me semble (j'ai la trentaine).  
La TV n'enrichit pas la culture.  Ca impose une culture trangre oui.  Maintenant si il n'y a pas de volont de proposer autre chose que des sries amricaines alors c'est sur que c'est perdu et autant abandonner le Franais ds maintenant.  Se laisser all n'est jamais une bonne solution.

----------


## pmithrandir

> la fin de la deuxime anne d'anglais, ils peuvent tudier des texte de A. Conan Doyle (Sherlock Holmes). 
> 
> Et non, les pauvres petits choux ne sont pas traumatiss


Tu rigoles ou quoi... le chiens des baskervilles, j'en ai fait des cauchemards quand j'tais gamin !!!

Inconcient  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## david06600

> Mais aussi parce que l'Angleterre a mieux gr l'indpendance de ses colonies que la France, et que l ou les anciennes colonies franaises se font un devoir d'oublier leur pass franais, les anciennes colonies anglaises font partie du Common Wealth et contribuent au rayonnement internationale de la langue anglaise.


Franchement je considre pas vraiment l'angleterre et les colonnies anglaises comme un rayonnement internationale de la langue anglaise.
Je pense que c'est surtout les USA qui ont russi  imposer la langue anglaise avec la culture de masse.




> L tu m'as bien fait rire...
> Va n'importe o, tu dis que tu ne parles pas anglais, les gens sourient et te disent : "Vous tes franais" (avec un accent comme le dcrit pmithrandir)


Tu as dj entendu un indien parler anglais ?  Ou un asiatique parler anglais ?
Et puis l'accent c'est trs bien a me drange pas plus que a.  Les anglais ont un accent diffrent des amricains, des australiens...



> L'allemand est plus proche du latin que de l'anglais.


Je trouve pas mais bon.  Je trouve que l'anglais se rapproche plus que l'allemand du latin.  Mais je trouve l'allemand et l'anglais sont assez proches et ont surement une racine commune.  Ce qui facilite l'apprentissage de l'anglais chez les allemand.

----------


## souviron34

> T'es ouf, hier  la radio j'entendais encore que le vocabulaire de la langue s'tait enrichi de nouveaux mots, comme kiff, lov mifa, chtar etc...  Non, non le rayonnement de la culture franaise n'est pas prs de s'arrter de flamboyer, je te l'assure.  Gare  toi Flaubert, Hugo ou encore Balzac.


J'ai la flemme de citer les autres parties des autes sur ce sujet, mais c'est une grande raison du dclin au cinma et tl..

(et dans la rue).

La plupart des francophones d'ailleurs ne comprennent pas la langue parle aujourd'hui par la masse des Franais..

Entre raccourcis, verlan, sigles, et argot, ils sont pour la plupart perdus..

Encore une fois c'est la qualit de l'enseignement et de la culture gnrale. Qu'il y ait des argots et des langues parles brutes, oui, c'est courant. Ce qui l'est moins c'est qu'il n'y ait quasiment plus de production avec un franais litraire ou  tout le moins 100% international..


Alors on peut se gausser des Qubcois, de leur(s) accent(s) et vocabulaire, mais c'est comme les Croles : cela fait plusieurs sicles qu'ils ont ce vocabiulaire,  et ce n'est pas un phnomne de mode passagre...





> @souviron : Tu as toi-mme sorti quelques belles normits. Vu le nombre de sujets vus sur ce forum, il est invitable qu'on soit tous des gros cons ignorants  un moment ou  un autre. De plus tout le monde ici n'a pas 50 ans de culture derrire lui.


C'est vrai, mais je parlais de la construction de la pense et des rfrences..





> Ou que j'aille, je peux parler anglais, quelqu'un me comprendra. Si je parle franais, au mieux quelqu'un me rpondra avec un grand sourire : 
> Ah, vous tes franais. Paris, la Tour Eiffel, "voulez vous couchez avec moi" le shopping !!!! AHAHAHAH...(avec un accent trs rigolo... mais pas toujours comprhensible).


Oui et ?

Tu veux refaire l'Histoire du XXime sicle ??

Dans les pays comme la Grce (pour la Roumanie je sais pas), il y a 30 ans l'enseignement tait divis en 2 parties : les femmes apprenaient le franais, car langue adminsitrative. Les hommes apprenaient l'anglais, langue commerciale..





> En outre, si nos comdies nous paraissent rptitives, allez donc voir ailleurs et vous verrez qu'on a des scnario assez recherch, et des thmes bien diffrents. En dehors du sexe et des comdies sur les annes lyce / tudes, on a trs peu de diversit aux USA par exemple. Il est rare que des sujets comme le racisme, le travail, le sexisme voir la famille... soit abords de manire lgre outre atlantique. (et oui, il y a des contre exemple, je parle d'une tendance gnrale)


Je ne parlais pas juste de comdies.. Simplement justement les sujets sont trs franco-franais... Rarement globaux.. Et une des caractristiques, quand tu es  l'tranger et que tu vois un film franais  l'affiche, environ 2/3 c'est le tiangle femme/mari/amant ou matiresse... a lasse...

Et le fameux "jeu franais" est bien de temps en temps, mais a lasse un peu.. Voir un mec mettre 5 minutes pour ouvrr la porte et s'asseoir dans un fauteuil, ou un couple "baiser pdt 5 minutes, .... Un Besson a compris .. Le montage est plus enlev... Et attire plus que les spcialistes du "7 ime art"..





> Je dis que la plupart des pays ont entre 20 et 80% de la population capable d'changer en l'anglais, la ou le francais se contente en gnral de 10% maximum, mme dans lespays qui tait trs francophile.


Encore une fois, soit tu as la puissance financire due aux 360 millions d'habitants, soit tu dois utiliser autre chose... 

Ce qui justement faisait l'exception franaise, c'est qu'un petit pays rayonnait par sa qualit et non pas par son poids financier/conomique..






> La TV reste un moyen d'enrichir la culture gnral d'une population trs facilement.


Arf....  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Tu as dj entendu un indien parler anglais ?  Ou un asiatique parler anglais ?
> Et puis l'accent c'est trs bien a me drange pas plus que a.  Les anglais ont un accent diffrent des amricains, des australiens...


Oui, sauf que les anglais (y compris d'Angleterre) sont (_sans doute par l'anciennet des liens avec leurs colonies_) indifrrents - et mme ouverts - aux accents.. Non seulement ils n'y voient pas malice, mais au contraire ils font trs souvent l'effort de comprendre. Du coup les gens sont  l'aise pour parler. 

Alors que les Franais font remarquer  tous les trangers (sous prtexte de leur faire apprendre) "_non, on dit pas comme a mais comme a_", se moque ouvertement des accents, etc.. Du coup les trnagers ont trs peur de parler franais devant des Franais.. Les fminins/masculins en particulier, et la prononciation des mots, en gnral les Franais soit font remarquer, et souvent ne font pas l'effort d'essayer de comprendre..

----------


## david06600

En ce qui concerne les films franais de nos jours, je ne les regardent mme plus a me donne envi de vomir.  Je n'ai pas vu intouchable, la mme, the artist, bienvenu chez les chti.  Plus rien  voir avec de Funs ou Coluche, ou le duo Depardieu, Pierre Richard.  Ca ce sont aussi des films et des acteurs mondialement connus, surtout de Funs je pense.
Aprs il y a peut tre de bons acteurs, ralisateurs, producteurs qui font de bons films franais mais qui ne sont pas mdiatiss.  Si vous en connaissez je suis preneur.

----------


## david06600

Je m'auto cite dsol

----------


## Loceka

> En ce qui concerne les films franais de nos jours, je ne les regardent mme plus a me donne envi de vomir.  Plus rien  voir avec de Funs ou Coluche, ou le duo Depardieu, Pierre Richard.  Ca ce sont aussi des films et des acteurs mondialement connus, surtout de Funs je pense.


C'est clair que face  des chefs d'oeuvre du cinma qu'taient les films de De Funs ou Depardieu, les films franais d'aujourd'hui font ple figure.

Des films comme Asterix mission Cloptre ou OSS 117 (pour rester dans le registre humoristique) n'galent en rien les scnarios des films avec les acteurs sus-cits, la qualit des gags a d'ailleurs nettement baiss ! Pas une seule grimace dans Astrix !  :8O: 

Allez, avoue, c'tait de la drision n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> JEn ce qui concerne les films franais de nos jours, je ne les regardent mme plus a me donne envi de vomir. Je n'ai pas vu intouchable, la mme, the artist, bienvenu chez les chti. Plus rien  voir avec de Funs ou Coluche, ou le duo Depardieu, Pierre Richard. Ca ce sont aussi des films et des acteurs mondialement connus, surtout de Funs je pense.


Je ne sais pas si De Funes, Pierre Richard ou Coluche sont "mondialement connus", Depardieu, oui, a c'est certain.




> Aprs il y a peut tre de bons acteurs, ralisateurs, producteurs qui font de bons films franais mais qui ne sont pas mdiatis. Si vous en connaissez je suis preneur.


C'est difficile de rpondre. Les gots et les couleurs, a ne se discutent. 
J'ai bien aim certains films franais rcent, comme "Ne le dis  personne", "Intouchable" et mme "Un plan parfait" m'a bien fait rire. J'ai bien aim aussi "Les infidles".

Maintenant, y des films qui me gonflent, mais autant des trangers que des franais. Chacun ses gots !

----------


## david06600

> C'est clair que face  des chefs d'oeuvre du cinma qu'taient les films de De Funs ou Depardieu, les films franais d'aujourd'hui font ple figure.


Les films franais d'aujourd'hui ne m'intressent pas, je n'arrive mme pas  les regarder.  De Funs c'tait un personnage, Depardieu, Coluche aussi, rien  voir avec les acteurs d'aujourd'hui je trouve.



> Des films comme Asterix mission Cloptre ou OSS 117 (pour rester dans le registre humoristique) n'galent en rien les scnarios des films avec les acteurs sus-cits, la qualit des gags a d'ailleurs nettement baiss ! Pas une seule grimace dans Astrix ! 
> 
> Allez, avoue, c'tait de la drision n'est-ce pas ?


Hh non  ::): .  Bon aprs j'avais 10 ans quand je regardais ces films.  
Astrix j'ai du regarder les 5 premires minutes avant de zapper.  OSS 117 j'ai mme pas tent l'exprience.  Je me demande qui est dans la drision.
En tout cas j'ai pu m'apercevoir que c'tait des acteurs connus, et que leurs films passaient  la tl hors de France, de Funs surtout.  Je ne crois pas qu'Astrix soit sortit ailleurs qu'en France.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je ne crois pas qu'Astrix soit sortit ailleurs qu'en France.


J'ai pu trouver chez un pote un Astrix Mission Clopatre son FR mais vido en allemand (a se voit en lisant les gnriques). De plus Astrix (la BD) s'tant pas mal export... y'avait un gros march potentiel.

Par contre le fait que Hollywood n'en n'ai pas fait un remake en dit long sur l'impact qu'il a eu l bas  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Asterix mission clopatre s'est export pas mal.
14 millions d'entre en France, 10 millions a l'tranger.

Tu devrais leur donner leur chance a ces films. On est pass d'un humour de grimace et de caca boudin(ouh il est tout vert...) a un humour plus sur des jeux de mots de clin d'oeil, ...

----------


## gangsoleil

> Je ne crois pas qu'Astrix soit sortit ailleurs qu'en France.


Sans aucun jugement sur les films, ils ont une certaine notoriete : 

Asterix et Obelix au service de sa majeste : 24 pays
Asterix aux jeux olympiques : 39 pays
Asterix et Obelix, Mission cleopatre : 33 pays
Asterix et les vikings (dessin anime) : 24 pays

----------


## gangsoleil

> je ne les regardent mme plus a me donne envi de vomir.  
> Je n'ai pas vu intouchable, la mme, the artist, bienvenu chez les chti. 
> 
> Les films franais d'aujourd'hui ne m'intressent pas, je n'arrive mme pas  les regarder.  
> 
> j'ai mme pas tent l'exprience.


Sans vouloir etre mechant, dire "je ne les regarde pas" et cracher dessus en disant que ca donne envie de vomir, c'est au minimum meprisant, au pire pitoyable.

Si tu ne regardes pas, comment peux-tu juger ? 

Quant a tes comparaisons, tu compares des monstres sacres, avec au moins 30 ans de recul, et des films actuels que tu n'as pas vu, sur lesquels tu as des prejuges tres bien ancres.

Je ne dis pas que j'aime, ou non, ce cinema, mais lorsqu'on critique quelque chose (en bien ou en mal), il est raisonnable de savoir de quoi on parle.

Et puisqu'on est dans le cinema, on peut aussi dire que le cinema etats-unien n'est compose que de films a gros budget, qui ont chacun un scenario ecrit sur un ticket de metro, surtout pour les films dont on fait le remake du remake du remake (CF fast & furious 6). Mais il y a aussi des productions de qualite, avec un vrai scenario qui n'est pas un N-ieme remake de la meme histoire deja ressassee des centaines de fois.

----------


## Invit

> Juste un petit truc comme a, la reconnaissance ce n'est pas instantan. Des auteurs/artistes/compositeurs dcris  leur poque puis devenus des rfrences a a toujours exist. 95% de la production culturelle actuelle est  jeter ? Et alors ? Est-ce que a n'a pas toujours tait la mme chose  toutes les poques ?


Bien sur, et personne ici n'affirme le contraire. Ce qu'on dit, c'est que la culture qui rayonne  l'tranger, c'est souvent la "reconnue", donc un peu ancienne (mais pas forcment trs anciennes, des oeuvres qui ont quelques dizaines d'annes font parfaitement l'affaire).

Et c'est un peu l que le bt blesse. Notre socit est de plus en plus obsde par le "contemporain", et ce qui a plus de cinq ans est vite considr comme ringard. Du coup, on s'entiche, sans aucun recul, de trucs  la mode, et on perd le contact avec cette "vieille culture", dont le principal mrite est justement d'avoir survcu  la mode.

Et le mot "rac" que tu emploies est caractristique de cette drive. Lire des classiques, et prfrer des textes d'hier  ceux d'aujourd'hui ce n'est ractionnaire que si les textes actuels reprsentent un progrs, ce qui reste  dmontrer (on pourrait mme dire que les lois du march font que "l'avant garde" actuelle est bien plus conventionnelle que celle du sicle dernier). 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Bien sur, et personne ici n'affirme le contraire. Ce qu'on dit, c'est que la culture qui rayonne  l'tranger, c'est souvent la "reconnue", donc un peu ancienne (mais pas forcment trs anciennes, des oeuvres qui ont quelques dizaines d'annes font parfaitement l'affaire).
> 
> Et c'est un peu l que le bt blesse. Notre socit est de plus en plus obsde par le "contemporain", et ce qui a plus de cinq ans est vite considr comme ringard. Du coup, on s'entiche, sans aucun recul, de trucs  la mode, et on perd le contact avec cette "vieille culture", dont le principal mrite est justement d'avoir survcu  la mode.
> 
> Et le mot "rac" que tu emploies est caractristique de cette drive. Lire des classiques, et prfrer des textes d'hier  ceux d'aujourd'hui ce n'est ractionnaire que si les textes actuels reprsentent un progrs, ce qui reste  dmontrer (on pourrait mme dire que les lois du march font que "l'avant garde" actuelle est bien plus conventionnelle que celle du sicle dernier). 
> 
> Francois


Dsol mais de te contredire, mais celui qui t'a qualifi de rac a lu (et lit encore) son lot de classiques sans qu'il pense que ce soit ringard. Ce n'est pas le fond que je critique, mais la forme. Tu devrais relire ton post  tte repos et en prenant un peu de recul (celui de la danse classique), j'aurais voulu caricaturer ce trait de caractre que je ne m'y serais jamais aussi bien pris.

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai lu qu'il y avait eu une dclaration ou un pr-projet pour modifier les remboursements de la scu, qui serait inversement proportionnels au revenu.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a lu le texte de base, ou sait exactement d'o a vient ?

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai lu qu'il y avait eu une dclaration ou un pr-projet pour modifier les remboursements de la scu, qui serait inversement proportionnels au revenu.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a lu le texte de base, ou sait exactement d'o a vient ?


Probablement encore un test pour voir comment l'intelligentsia va ragir (vu un titre sur lib.fr mais pas lu)... Tout ce que la droite aurait rver de faire, le PS le fait. Entre a et les allocs, s'ils passent  l'action c'est la fin du modle franais  moyen terme (parce qu'une certaine partie de la population en aura marre de payer pour les autres, et, pour le coup, elle aura entirement raison).

----------


## GPPro

Tenez, un petit papier sur la merveilleuse russite allemande.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai lu qu'il y avait eu une dclaration ou un pr-projet pour modifier les remboursements de la scu, qui serait inversement proportionnels au revenu.


J'ai vu a ce matin...
http://www.franceinfo.fr/economie/se...965-2013-05-16

Manifestement, leur proposition est un peu plus complique que modifier les remboursements en fonction du revenu. Maintenant, l'ide a t voque depuis qu'on a parl de modulation des allocations familiales. 

Ceci dit, je pense que a n'a aucune change de passer. A la diffrence des allocations familiales qui sont finances par les employeurs, les cotisations maladie sont payes par les assurs, et sont proportionnelles  leur revenu. On cotise donc selon ses moyens, rduire les remboursements en fonction des revenus ressemblerait  une double peine qui aurait peu de chances de passer. 

Du coup, il faudrait abandonner la scu, et la remplacer par l'impot... Mais ca...

Francois

----------


## david06600

> Asterix mission clopatre s'est export pas mal.
> 14 millions d'entre en France, 10 millions a l'tranger.
> 
> Tu devrais leur donner leur chance a ces films. On est pass d'un humour de grimace et de caca boudin(ouh il est tout vert...) a un humour plus sur des jeux de mots de clin d'oeil, ...


Savoir faire la grimace est un art  ::): .
Bref les nouveaux films franais ne me font pas rire, et ne me donne mme pas envi de les regarder (la bande annonce me suffit).  Je me cacherai presque d'tre franais si on me parle de ces films dans un autre pays.  La plupart des films rcents cits ici, ne sont pas des films ou il y a de quoi tre fier qu'ils soient franais.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tient, jen  ai vu un pas mal : Dans la maison

On est tiomb dessus par hazard a bucarest, salle vide, mais j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimer ce film, trs drangeant.

David, pour les films que tu honnis, je dirais que c'est comme un plats que l'on refuse de manger parce que ca n'a pas l'air appetissant. D'abord on goute, aprs on en parle.
Asterix tait un bon film, si on aime l'humour a la chabat.
Mais il y en a d'autres cits ci dessus qui reprennent d'autres formes d'humour qui sont souvent trs acceptable. de l'humour potache de bienvenue chez les chti(qui serieusement exploite les mme ficelles que les de funes, le rire facile et bete)  d'autres formes plus rafines.
C'est dailleur une sacr spcifit franaise.
En dehors des films d'auteurs... les films destins au grand public ont souvent une qualit de redaction / scnario que l'on ne retrouve pas dans beaucoup de films hollywoodiens.

----------


## david06600

> Asterix tait un bon film, si on aime l'humour a la chabat.
> Mais il y en a d'autres cits ci dessus qui reprennent d'autres formes d'humour qui sont souvent trs acceptable. de l'humour potache de bienvenue chez les chti(qui serieusement exploite les mme ficelles que les de funes, le rire facile et bete)  d'autres formes plus rafines.


C'est vrai que sur la piste du marsupilami, didier ou encore qui a tu Pamela Rose sont des films d'une finesse et d'une crativit hors du commun.  J'ai rien contre Chabat, mais de la  dire que ces films (entre autre) sont plus rafins qu'un de Funs y a une grosse marge que je n'aurai pas os franchir.  Bref passons, il y a des choses plus importantes.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est vrai que sur la piste du marsupilami, didier ou encore qui a tu Pamela Rose sont des films d'une finesse et d'une crativit hors du commun.  J'ai rien contre Chabat, mais de la  dire que ces films (entre autre) sont plus rafins qu'un de Funs y a une grosse marge que je n'aurai pas os franchir.  Bref passons, il y a des choses plus importantes.


De Funs n'tait pas drle. Si tu considres que se moquer des autres et toujours se placer dans le rle suprieur est drle, alors nous n'avons dfinitivement pas le mme sens de l'humour.

Et, soit dit en passant, je trouve que De Funs reprsente bien la France arrogante que certains dnoncent ici mme.

----------


## GPPro

Une petite interview pour ce mettre de bonne humeur en ce dbut de semaine !

----------


## gangsoleil

> J'ai rien contre Chabat, mais de la  dire que ces films (entre autre) sont plus rafins qu'un de Funs


De Funes rafine ? Soit on ne parle pas du meme, soit j'ai pas vu les bons films...

Bref, c'est quoi les news politiques (droles) du week-end ? Qu'est-ce qu'ils (droite ou gauche hein) nous ont sorti ?

----------


## david06600

> De Funs n'tait pas drle. Si tu considres que se moquer des autres et toujours se placer dans le rle suprieur est drle, alors nous n'avons dfinitivement pas le mme sens de l'humour.
> 
> Et, soit dit en passant, je trouve que De Funs reprsente bien la France arrogante que certains dnoncent ici mme.


Alors toi tu vas trs loin, comme a la desuite je ne vois pas ou De Funs tait arrogant (envers quoi et envers qui) dans ses films.
Si De Funs reprsente pour toi la soi disant arrogance franaise, pour moi Chabat, Debouze et compagnie reprsente la mdiocrit, le fond de l'abme culturel de la France actuelle.
Et non nous n'avons pas le mme humour, et a me va trs bien comme a  ::): .

----------


## Bluedeep

> Si De Funs reprsente pour toi la soi disant arrogance franaise, pour moi Chabat, Debouze et compagnie reprsente la mdiocrit, le fond de l'abme culturelle de la France actuelle.


 ::ccool::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Si De Funs reprsente pour toi la soi disant arrogance franaise, pour moi Chabat, Debouze et compagnie reprsente la mdiocrit, le fond de l'abme culturelle de la France actuelle.


Entre ces "genres" l je ne vois qu'une question de got. Mais objectivement, je ne vois pas en quoi on peut dire que l'humour de Funs avait une quelconque finesse. Pour autant, j'apprcie certains de ses films  l'humour potache.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Mais objectivement, je ne vois pas en quoi on peut dire que l'humour de Funs avait une quelconque finesse.


Je suis d'accord avec cela mais pas au point d'en trouver  Chabat (qui en plus ne m'a jamais fait rire).

----------


## GrandFather

> Si De Funs reprsente pour toi la soi disant arrogance franaise, pour moi Chabat, Debouze et compagnie reprsente la mdiocrit, le fond de l'abme culturelle de la France actuelle.


Si tu t'intresses un peu  l'histoire du cinma franais, tu te rendras compte que les films avec De Funs taient,  leur poque, considrs aussi ngativement, avec  peu prs le mme jugement, par ce qui tait considr alors comme l'lite intellectuelle. Trop populaire, trop vulgaire. Pourtant la postrit en a fait des classiques...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Comparer DeFunes et Chabat, c'est idiot ! 

Autant comparer l'uvre de Picasso et celle de Van Gogh ! 

On peut aimer l'une, pas l'autre, les deux ou aucune. C'est une histoire de gots et d'poque.

Ce qui fait rire chez De Funes, peut-tre considr comme ringard aujourd'hui. Et on peut trouver que "c'tait mieux avant", et qu'aujourd'hui y a plus de bons chanteurs, de bons acteurs, de bons peintres, de bons sculpteurs, etc... 

C'est tout simplement que le monde a volu, chang. 

De Funes a fait des navets, je pense que la plupart des acteurs en ont fait. Comme disais Jean Rochefort, avouant qu'il a fait des films "alimentaires et fiscaux". 
Dire que De Funes tait un grand acteur est,  mon avis faux. Il avait trouv une recette et l'a reproduite  l'infini. Un Bourvil tait  mon avis bien meilleur que De Funes, ou un Fernandel. 
Chabat a,  mon avis, beaucoup plus de talent que De Funes. Dj, dans la diversit de son uvre. Et mme en tant qu'acteur, il a plus d'une corde  son arc. Maintenant, on aime ou on n'aime pas. a c'est histoire de gots, et a ne se discute pas !  :;): 

PS : Merci GPPro pour le lien, inquitant, car trs raliste !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Bref, c'est quoi les news politiques (droles) du week-end ? Qu'est-ce qu'ils (droite ou gauche hein) nous ont sorti ?


A peu prs rien, c'est assez dsesprant... 

Le gouvernement fait de gros efforts pour montrer qu'il travaille, et cherche dsesprment un nouveau sujet de polmique, maintenant que le mariage pour tous est pass.

- Le prsident a travaill un samedi pour promulguer le mariage pour tous. 
- Aurlie Filippetti nous fait savoir qu'elle allait aller vite sur la fin d'Hadopi (il lui a fallu un an pour avoir un rapport qui confirme ce qui disait le gouvernement il y a un an, alors attendre un mois...)
- Genevive Fioraso s'acharne sur ses cours en anglais  la fac, et veut aller vite
- Cazeneuve veut aggraver les peines contre les fraudeurs du fisc, bientt on rtablira le bagne pour ces salauds, et je ne suis pas sur que Taubira veille. Lui aussi veut aller vite.

Bref, aprs "garder le cap", le mot  la mode est "aller vite". 

Ah si, j'ai lu un joli article qui va mettre du baume au coeur des patrons de PME. On baisserait dsormais les taxes quand un grand groupe "investit" dans une PME. Donc, pour aider les PME, on va permettre aux grands groupes (et aux fonds, et...) de les acheter plus facilement. On sent que le gouvernement a bien compris le problme...

[Edit] Le seul truc qui m'ait bien amus ce week end, c'est la raction du trsor amricain dcouvrant l'ampleur de l'optimisation fiscale d'Apple, qui vient de nous faire le LBO du sicle... 

Francois

----------


## david06600

> 


Merci.
Les -1 me font plaisir aussi vu que je me doute de qui il s'agit  :;): ...

----------


## gangsoleil

Merci Francois pour cette analyse, meme si elle est un peu morose.

Et vu qu'il n'y a rien a se mettre sous la dent, j'ai une (vraie) question a propos de nos politiciens : 

Il est bien connu, en France comme ailleurs, que lorsque c'est une idee (ou appelez ca comme vous voulez) "d'en face", elle est forcement mauvaise. Et ce meme si elle n'est pas mauvaise (dans ce cas, c'est la mise en oeuvre qui est forcement mauvaise).

Cependant, cela fait plusieurs fois que j'entends des interviews de politiciens qui, seuls face au micro et au presentateur, disent que oui, cette idee est bonne, et que si une loi est presentee en ce sens, ils sont prets a voter pour. Seulement voila, l'experience montre qu'ils votent systematiquement comme le parti dit de faire (sauf ceux qui se trompent de bouton), c'est a dire toujours contre.

Donc, doit-on en conclure que : 
Nos politiciens n'ont aucune volonte propre, et quoi qu'ils pensent et/ou disent, ils voteront de toute maniere comme le parti ? Si c'est le cas, est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas les remplacer tous par une seule voie ?
Nos politiciens sont des moutons de panurge, mais qui arrivent neanmoins, le temps d'une interview, a etre intelligent 
Tout pleins d'autres conclusions que j'ai omis ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tout comme l'avait dit Franois (fcharton, pour ne pas le citer) dans un autre post, ou le mme, a fait si longtemps que celui-ci dur, que je ne sais plus, il est normal que les dputs (puisque c'est de ceux-l dont il est question) votent comme le parti leur dit de le faire (sans rflchir, sans tat d'me) car ils sont lus pour reprsenter le parti et non comme une personne. 

Bon, moi je trouve a particulirement c** de voter contre une ide que l'on trouve bonne, simplement parce qu'elle est prsente par le camp d'en face. C'est la guerre des boutons (de vote) !

Pour l'ide de n'avoir qu'une seule personnes... a va pas la tte ? Faut que le max de copains gagnent plein de sous, sinon, le systme s'effondre !  :8-):

----------


## gangsoleil

> il est normal que les dputs votent comme le parti leur dit de le faire car ils sont lus pour reprsenter le parti et non comme une personne.


C'est interessant comme point de vue, et je pense que c'est discutable  ::D: 

En fait, je pense surtout qu'il est extremement difficile de separer la personne du parti.

Prenons un exemple extreme, Cahuzac. Tout le monde, dans son camps ou en face, etait d'accord pour dire qu'il ne devait pas se presenter a sa succession dans sa circonscription.
Dans ce cas precis, c'est bien de l'homme dont on parle, car il n'y a (a priori) pas faute du parti.

De meme, lorsqu'une personne se presente face a des electeurs, c'est autant la personne que le parti (et ses idess) qui sont jugees : on ne vote (probablement) pas de la meme maniere pour un eminent personnage que pour un parachut que pour un condamn que pour ...

Et cependant, il est certain que les directions du vote du parti ont un sens a part entiere.
Mais, a mon sens, je prefere un depute qui vote en son ame et conscience plutot qu'en un groupe d'atrophies du cerveau qui ne sont pas capable de s'exprimer dans des votes qui vont constituer les futures lois.

----------


## ManusDei

Il est toujours trs facile de trouver de "bonnes" raisons d'tre contre un projet.

Surtout si derrire plein de gens te mettent la pression parce que bon, tu trahis ta famille politique (la famille c'est sacr, mme quand ils te mettent des coups de couteau dans le dos), c'est pas rien a, tu trahis aussi les lecteurs, bouh c'est mal.
Et en plus, t'as forcment quelques journalistes qui en profiteront pour titrer que le parti est au bord de l'explosion, tu voudrais pas a quand mme ?





> il est normal que les dputs votent comme le parti leur dit de le faire car ils sont lus pour reprsenter le parti et non comme une personne.


Bof. Tu as rgulirement une part non ngligeable du parti qui est en dsaccord avec n'importe quel projet (soutenus par une partie de la population). Il me parat totalement anormal qu'ils soient reprsents uniquement par l'opposition.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour Cahuzac, c'est un autre problme. Il est indfendable, et donc tout le monde tire dessus. Aprs tout, tant qu'on s'acharne sur lui, on ne regarde pas de mon cot !  ::mouarf:: 

Voir les partis politiques comme des familles, pourquoi pas. Mais alors on emploi le mot "famille" au sens mafieux du terme ! Petit !  ::mouarf:: 

Bon, d'un autre cot, c'est parfois rassurant. Imaginer Morano, Pcresse ou Bertrand penser par eux-mmes...  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Voir les partis politiques comme des familles, pourquoi pas. Mais alors on emploi le mot "famille" au sens mafieux du terme ! Petit !


Tu n'as jamais entendu des lus ou autres parler de leur famille politique ?

Je n'ai pas le temps de le lire en entier (boulot boulot), mais en lisant le dbut, a correspond  des situations que j'ai vu passer plusieurs, dans mon parti et dans d'autres...
http://www.marianne.net/pierre-cones...itique_a8.html

----------


## Invit

> De meme, lorsqu'une personne se presente face a des electeurs, c'est autant la personne que le parti (et ses ides) qui sont jugees.


Ca dpend des lections. Pour les prsidentielles, c'est tout  fait vrai. Pour les municipales, c'est le cas dans les petites villes, sans doute moins  Paris. Pour les snatoriales, europennes et cantonales, on ne vote QUE pour des partis.

Restent les lgislatives... Et l, je crois que le quinquennat a compltement tu l'ide qu'on vote pour une personne. Regarde le discours des dernires : on votait PS "pour donner une majorit claire au gouvernement", UMP "pour ne pas donner tous les pouvoirs  la gauche", FG "pour faire pression  gauche sur le gouvernement", et d'ailleurs, ceux qui ne rentraient pas dans ce modle (Bayrou, par exemple) ont t lamins. 




> Mais, a mon sens, je prefere un depute qui vote en son ame et conscience plutot qu'en un groupe d'atrophies du cerveau qui ne sont pas capable de s'exprimer dans des votes qui vont constituer les futures lois.


Ca dpend pour quoi... Pour le vote du budget, ou la politique conomique, si on veut des directions claires, on a tout intrt  avoir des votes de groupes, et pas une cacophonie d'individualits. La caricature de ce mode de fonctionnement, c'est EELV, et en dehors de permettre aux plus carriristes d'avoir de beaux fromages, je ne crois pas que ce soit un succs. 

Sur des sujets de socit, ce serait bien, sauf que par les temps qui courent, la tendance  les politiser est grande. Regarde le mariage pour tous, il y avait des pros  droite, et des anti  gauche. Mais une fois que le gouvernement prsente cela comme un combat du progrs contre la raction, du bien contre le mal, et que l'opposition ragit en dnonant l'aveuglement idologiques, il n'y a plus d'me ni de conscience qui tienne... 

En fait, je crois que nos politiciens n'ont pas trs envie de ces mes et ces consciences. La conscience, ce n'est pas exactement ce qu'on enseigne  Sciences Po ou  l'ENA...

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est tout simplement que le monde a volu, chang.


Chang, oui; volu a en revanche une connotation positive qui me parait totalement inapproprie.




> De Funes a fait des navets,


Un sacr paquet mme !!!




> Dire que De Funes tait un grand acteur est,  mon avis faux.
>  Il avait trouv une recette et l'a reproduite  l'infini. Un Bourvil tait  mon 
> avis bien meilleur que De Funes, ou un Fernandel.


L encore je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. 




> @
> Chabat a,  mon avis, beaucoup plus de talent que De Funes.


Ca c'est os je trouve (et je ne suis pas d'accord).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Chang, oui; volu a en revanche une connotation positive qui me parait totalement inapproprie.


Tu as raison. Mais, bon on parle d'volution pour pas ma de trucs, dont je ne vois pas le cot positif, alors...  ::roll:: 




> Ca c'est os je trouve (et je ne suis pas d'accord).


C'est parce que tu n'aimes pas le personnage. Si tu regardes objectivement ce qu'a fait Chabat, par rapport  ce qu'a fait De Funes, tu t'apercevras que De Funes n'a t QUE acteur. Chabat, a fait du show tl, a t acteur, ralisateur, scnariste et producteur (et peut-tre plus, je ne sais pas). Bref, ses talents sont plus nombreux que ceux d'un De Funes. Aprs, on aime ou pas, ce n'est pas la question. 

@fcharton. Pour les snatoriales, ON ne vote pas. Ce sont les "grands" lecteurs qui votent.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Ca dpend des lections. Pour les prsidentielles, c'est tout  fait vrai. Pour les municipales, c'est le cas dans les petites villes, sans doute moins  Paris.


Pour le maire de Paris, certes, vu que ce n'est pas un vote direct. Mais lorsque j'habitais a Paris, la personne qui se presentait a toujours ete quelque chose d'important a mes yeux (je n'aurai pas vote pour Tiberi si j'habitais le 5eme arrondissement, pour Dati un peu plus tard dans le 7eme, et non plus pour tous les autres que j'oublie dans d'autres arrondissements).




> Pour les snatoriales, europennes et cantonales, on ne vote QUE pour des partis.


Pour les senatoriales, on ne vote pas  ::): 
Mais pour les autres, je ne vois pas en quoi on ne vote que pour des partis, surtout pour les europeennes. Est-ce que tu peux preciser ta pensee ?





> Regarde le discours des dernires : on votait PS "pour donner une majorit claire au gouvernement", UMP "pour ne pas donner tous les pouvoirs  la gauche", FG "pour faire pression  gauche sur le gouvernement", et d'ailleurs, ceux qui ne rentraient pas dans ce modle (Bayrou, par exemple) ont t lamins.


Tu as raison sur toute la ligne, et ca ne me rejouis pas du tout [ce que tu dis, pas le fait que tu aies raison].





> Pour le vote du budget, ou la politique conomique, si on veut des directions claires, on a tout intrt  avoir des votes de groupes, et pas une cacophonie d'individualits.


En meme temps, un etre pensant et raisonnable sait dans quel cas il convient de voter "comme le groupe" pour l'interet general, et dans quel cas il convient de defendre son point de vue, quitte a votre contre le groupe.




> La caricature de ce mode de fonctionnement, c'est EELV, et en dehors de permettre aux plus carriristes d'avoir de beaux fromages, je ne crois pas que ce soit un succs.


C'est encore different, car je trouve qu'il n'y a meme plus de groupe !




> Regarde le mariage pour tous, il y avait des pros  droite, et des anti  gauche.


Chose raisonnable, qui se tient et ne me choque pas.




> Mais une fois que le gouvernement prsente cela comme un combat du progrs contre la raction, du bien contre le mal, et que l'opposition ragit en dnonant l'aveuglement idologiques, il n'y a plus d'me ni de conscience qui tienne...


Chose non raisonnable, que je ne peux pas accepter.




> En fait, je crois que nos politiciens n'ont pas trs envie de ces mes et ces consciences. La conscience, ce n'est pas exactement ce qu'on enseigne  Sciences Po ou  l'ENA...


Je crains de ne pas aimer ce qui y est enseigner.

----------


## Invit

> Pour les senatoriales, on ne vote pas 
> Mais pour les autres, je ne vois pas en quoi on ne vote que pour des partis, surtout pour les europeennes. Est-ce que tu peux preciser ta pensee ?


Aux snatoriales "tu" ne votes pas, mais "on" vote... Et ces votes se font selon une logique de parti. 

Pour les europennes, on vote pour une liste nationale, qui correspond assez prcisment  un parti politique national, et on envoie au parlement les premiers de cette liste, qui se trouvent gnralement tre des politiciens de mtier, peu connus du public, mais qui ont besoin d'un petit poste tranquille et bien pay. 

Maintenant, tu peux dire que comme ca s'appelle liste et pas parti, tu ne votes pas pour un parti...




> En meme temps, un etre pensant et raisonnable sait dans quel cas il convient de voter "comme le groupe" pour l'interet general, et dans quel cas il convient de defendre son point de vue, quitte a votre contre le groupe.


Bien sur, et la politique franaise est ainsi faite qu'on est toujours dans le premier cas... pour l'intrt gnral. 

C'est absolument dsesprant, et a n'aide pas  respecter nos politiciens. Ce n'est pas qu'ils soient btes, remarque, c'est juste qu'ils ne sont pas trs honntes, intellectuellement, ni trs en prise sur le monde rel.




> Je crains de ne pas aimer ce qui y est enseign.


Ce n'est pas tant ce qui y est enseign que l'esprit qu'on inculque aux lves. 

Les quelques narques que j'ai connus (certains ont fait une belle carrire) m'ont frapp par leur amoralit : ce sont des gens  qui on a appris  dfendre, avec beaucoup d'intelligence, voire de finesse, n'importe quelle cause, bonne ou mauvaise. Bref, de gentils mercenaires, parfaitement cyniques, qui respectent l'intelligence et les diplomes, et mprisent  peu prs tout le reste.

En entreprise, a fait des gens qui savent trouver les mots pour justifier les licenciements, les dlocalisations, et l'norme bonus qu'ils se versent (ben oui, quand mme). En politique, a fait des gens qui savent gagner du temps, quitte  raconter n'importe quoi, et qui prouvent une certaine fiert quand leurs mensonges "passent" (Hollande me parait caratristique de cette drive: on sent chez lui une vrai passion du coup tordu...).

Il y a bien sur parmi eux des gens honntes, comme partout, mais disons que l'ENA, ou Sciences Po, ne les aide pas forcment  cultiver ce trait de caractre. 

Francois

----------


## r0d

A ce propos, il est intressant de considrer le processus post-rvolutionnaire, du serment du jeu de paume jusqu' la 1ere rpublique; et en particulier la premire constituante. Max Weber explique bien comment,  l'poque, les intellectuels hsitaient sur la forme que prendrait la dmocratie et l'organisation de la politique dans le pays. Les premires propositions taient axes sur une vision trs simple de dfense d'intrts, ce qu'ils appelaient des "partis d'opinion et de clientle". Les partis n'taient alors considrs que comme des regroupement d'intrt (aujourd'hui ce sont les lobbies qui ont pris ce champ politique,  la diffrence - apparemment anodine, mais en fait primordiale - qu'ils sont en dehors de la sphre dmocratique). Les discussions portaient, au dbut, sur l'articulation des "regroupements d'intrt": par profession, par classe sociale (ce n'tait pas le mot qu'ils employaient, mais a revenait  a), ainsi que des considrations regroupant divers types d'intrts incluant par exemple la position gographique et les traditions. Finalement, c'est la notion de partis tels qu'on les connait aujourd'hui (idologiss) qui s'est impos, pour diffrentes raisons, et en particulier grce/ cause des journaux qui,  cette poque, avaient t penss comme des organes de propagande (au sens noble du terme); l'objectivit des mdias n'tant qu'un des bijou de la novlangue no-librale, qui, d'un coup de baguette magique (et surtout d'une machine de propagande d'une puissance ingale), transforme un oxymore en une ralit vidente donc indiscutable.

Enfin, tout a pour dire qu'il est intressant de prendre conscience que les formes concrtes de nos dmocraties sont des constructions humaines, le rsultat de rflexions, de dbats, de choix et d'influences. Aujourd'hui nous votons pour des partis. A un poil de nez de l'histoire prs, nous aurions pu trs bien voter pour des lobbies, ou des syndicats, ou autre. Et demain, peut-tre (ojala) voterons-nous pour d'autres types de formations politiques.

----------


## Invit

Allez, une petite nouvelle rigolote...

Aujourd'hui, la Cour des Comptes annonce que l'Education Nationale pourrait mieux grer ses enseignants

[Edit: remplac le lien vers l'express par un vers la pravda, qui distille mieux la pense officielle]
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/educa...ors_picks=true

On s'en doutait un peu, mais cela tombe plutt bien, en fait, parce que le gouvernement n'a plus trop les moyens de tenir la promesse des 60 000 crations de poste. 

Tout cela a un petit air de dj vu, et on reste dans le pas de deux Elyse - Cour des Comptes. Le prsident fait des promesses, le gouvernement s'en saisit et lance d'une concertation, puis la Cour rend un rapport, qui dit que non finalement, et on enterre la promesse, mais c'est pas la faute du prsident, hein? Le courage, c'est maintenant! 

Comme ce n'est pas la premire fois, que la Cour des Comptes est le corps d'appartenance de notre bon sous prfet en chef, et que son premier prsident est un ancien lu PS, on a du mal  ne pas voir le ct un peu politicien de la manoeuvre. Et vu le caractre assez symbolique de cette promesse, il n'est pas certain que a passe une fois de plus.

Allez Fanfan, encore un effort, 30 dans les sondages, tu peux faire 25 avant l't!

Ca reste assez rvlateur du mpris qu'ont nos politiques pour les institutions. En tant que corps de contrle, la Cour des Comptes devrait tre tenue loigne du jeu politique, sous peine de perdre sa crdibilit (tout comme le CSM est en train de perdre la sienne en refusant de se prononcer sur le mur des cons...) 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Ca reste assez rvlateur du mpris qu'ont nos politiques pour les institutions. En tant que corps de contrle, la Cour des Comptes devrait tre tenue loigne du jeu politique, sous peine de perdre sa crdibilit (tout comme le CSM est en train de perdre la sienne en refusant de se prononcer sur le mur des cons...) 
> 
> Francois


Dsol mais le CSM a raison sur ce coup l (et d'ailleurs leur refus tait probablement envisag par Taubira, la saisine n'tait que mdiatique parce que la droite voulait absolument que la ministre fasse quelque chose contre le mchant syndicat)... N'en dplaise aux victimes et amis des victimes du mur.

----------


## Invit

> Dsol mais le CSM a raison sur ce coup l.


Je ne crois pas... 

Les juges, comme les mdecins, ou les avocats, sont considrs ( tort ou  raison) comme une profession particulire, qui estime n'tre "jugeable" que pas ses pairs. C'est ce qui justifie l'ordre des mdecins et des avocats, et le CSM. 

La contrepartie, c'est qu'un mdecin DOIT juger un mdecin, mme si c'est dsagrable, parce qu'on a t  la fac ensemble, et parce que qui sommes nous pour... On n'a rien sans rien: ils n'ont leur privilge (l'ordre) que parce qu'ils font le mnage chez eux. Sinon, c'est une escroquerie corporatiste.

C'est pareil, voire pire, pour les juges. Il me parait impossible de respecter "l'intime conviction" des ces gugusses (et je pse mes mots), s'ils ne sont pas pas capables de s'interroger sur la responsabilit de leur syndicat.

Entendons nous, j'accepterais une rponse motive expliquant que le mur n'est pas un drapage, ou que c'en est un. Mais cette ide que "c'est pas leur faute" me parait minable (et je me retiens). 

Je crois que sur ce coup, le CSM et le ministre de la justice, qui ne pouvaient pas ne pas savoir, se discrditent dfinitivement, et qu'il ne faudra pas pleurer si on se cogne, en 2017, un pouvoir "fort" qui marche sur la justice. 

Francois, extrmement du sur ce coup, par "la justice de son pays", un paquet de gros fonctionnaires repus, incapables de morale, d'autocritique, ou de courage... Des pauvres types, vraiment!

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Francois, extrmement du sur ce coup, par "la justice de son pays", un paquet de gros fonctionnaires repus, incapables de morale, d'autocritique, ou de courage... Des pauvres types, vraiment!


Et il t'a fallu attendre cette "histoire" de "mur des cons", histoire minable  un point inimaginable, pour te rendre compte de ce qu'tait la justice dans notre pays (et je suppose que ce n'est pas forcment mieux ailleurs) ?

----------


## Invit

> Et il t'a fallu attendre cette "histoire" de "mur des cons", histoire minable  un point inimaginable, pour te rendre compte de ce qu'tait la justice dans notre pays ?


Oui, traite moi de naf si tu veux, mais j'ai toujours eu, et j'aimerais avoir encore, une certaine confiance dans la justice, la police, l'arme, la mdecine. En gros, on a affaire  des gens qui sont assez duqus, et bien pays, pour se comporter correctement.

Je ne te comprends pas sur ce coup, Jon. Il me semble que tu n'as pas plus envie que moi de voir l'extrme droite, ou d'autres dmagogues, au pouvoir en 2017. Les politiques ne font dj rien pour nous aider (la faute  sciences po, et  nous, lecteurs lches), si les juges et demain les mdecins s'y mettent, on va o,  ton avis? 

Ou faut il que je m'achete une arme de poing, et que je m'inscrive dans un club?

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

Peut-tre suis-je plus dsabus que toi ? 

Il y a longtemps, pour moi que la justice n'est plus que le reflet de ce qu'elle devrait tre. Je la considre partiale et incomptente, dans mes bons jours (je te laisse imaginer ce que a donne les mauvais jours). 

Ce n'est pas forcment de sa faute, peut-tre que les politiques en sont responsables, mais c'est tellement facile de remettre la faute sur les politiques, et par voix  :;):  de consquences sur nous-mmes qui lisons ces politiques.

Hlas, le systme est perverti. Je ne comprends pas quand tu dis, d'un cot ne pas souhaiter l'arrive au pouvoir de l'extrme droite, et de l'autre dire que les lecteurs sont lches. Que doit-on faire selon toi, pour viter un nouveau prsident inutile (comme tous ceux qu'on a eu depuis la 5me Rpublique) tout en vitant l'arrive de l'extrme droite aux commandes ?
Qui vot ? Quoi faire ? Quelles sont tes solutions ? Traiter les gens de lches, c'est bien, mais apporter des solutions, ou au moins des pistes, ce serait plus constructif, non ?

Pour les mdecins, la confiance est difficile  avoir ces derniers temps avec les scandales sanitaires comme le Mdiator. Les liens entre les laboratoires pharmaceutiques, les mdecins et les pharmaciens, auxquels viennent s'ajouter les liens avec les ministres et les commissions de contrle, bref, quand on va chez son mdecin, on n'est pas sr que le traitement qu'il nous donne soit meilleur pour notre sant que pour celle de son portefeuille, et c'est pareil quand on va chez le pharmacien. 

Tout a pour dire, qu'il devient difficile de faire confiance. On fait, parce qu'on n'a pas vraiment le choix, mais c'est sans conviction aucune. 
Et ce n'est pas la nouvelle loi sur l'obligation faite aux laboratoires de dclarer toutes les sommes verses suprieures  10 ( dj cette limite fait effet "foutage de g****) aux professionnels de la sant qui va changer quoi que ce soit.  ::roll::

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne crois pas... 
> 
> Les juges, comme les mdecins, ou les avocats, sont considrs ( tort ou  raison) comme une profession particulire, qui estime n'tre "jugeable" que pas ses pairs. C'est ce qui justifie l'ordre des mdecins et des avocats, et le CSM. 
> 
> La contrepartie, c'est qu'un mdecin DOIT juger un mdecin, mme si c'est dsagrable, parce qu'on a t  la fac ensemble, et parce que qui sommes nous pour... On n'a rien sans rien: ils n'ont leur privilge (l'ordre) que parce qu'ils font le mnage chez eux. Sinon, c'est une escroquerie corporatiste.
> 
> C'est pareil, voire pire, pour les juges. Il me parait impossible de respecter "l'intime conviction" des ces gugusses (et je pse mes mots), s'ils ne sont pas pas capables de s'interroger sur la responsabilit de leur syndicat.
> 
> Entendons nous, j'accepterais une rponse motive expliquant que le mur n'est pas un drapage, ou que c'en est un. Mais cette ide que "c'est pas leur faute" me parait minable (et je me retiens). 
> ...


Belle propagande, mais tu devrais te renseigner un peu plus sur le pourquoi du comment de l'avis du CSM. Leur motivation est que cela ne relve pas de leur juridiction. Puisque que tes comptences en droit te permettent d'tre contraire  leur avis, je veux bien que tu m'claires de tes lumires.

----------


## Invit

> Peut-tre suis-je plus dsabus que toi ?


Ca y ressemble effectivement...




> Hlas, le systme est perverti. Je ne comprends pas quand tu dis, d'un cot ne pas souhaiter l'arrive au pouvoir de l'extrme droite, et de l'autre dire que les lecteurs sont lches. Que doit-on faire selon toi, pour viter un nouveau prsident inutile (comme tous ceux qu'on a eu depuis la 5me Rpublique) tout en vitant l'arrive de l'extrme droite aux commandes ? Qui vot ? Quoi faire ? Quelles sont tes solutions ? Traiter les gens de lches, c'est bien, mais apporter des solutions, ou au moins des pistes, ce serait plus constructif, non ?


Cette question est rthorique ou je ne m'y connais pas. Que doit on faire? En parler, dnoncer bien sr. C'est  cela que servent les forums et ce fil, non? Sinon on n'y passerait pas tout ce temps, on boirait des pernods sur la terrasse en se rappelant du bon vieux temps des colonies, non? 

Et puis, on a une vie  ct de dveloppez. Je ne sais pas toi, mais j'essaie dans ma vie relle de faire bouger les choses,  mon niveau. L'effet est limit, parce que je ne suis ni ministre ni juge, mais si tous les marins du monde... hein?

Bref, tout a pour dire que oui, la critique est constructive, bien plus, en fait, que cette tacite approbation qui fait qu'on garde notre systme pourri, qui se dgrade au fil du temps.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Belle propagande, mais tu devrais te renseigner un peu plus sur le pourquoi du comment de l'avis du CSM. Leur motivation est que cela ne relve pas de leur juridiction.


Arrte! J'ai lu l'arrt comme toi, et je n'ai pas plus de problme juridique avec que toi. 

Le CSM *peut* depuis le dbut, se rfugier derrire cet argument, tout comme les politiques peuvent se cacher derrire l'hritage, les patrons derrire la conjoncture et la concurrence chinoise, et les banquiers derrire la crise et les failles juridiques. C'est une position tenable, a n'en fait pas une position honorable. 

Ce que je dis, c'est que l'exception qui justifie le CSM (et l'indpendance de la justice) s'accompagne d'exigences, et que si le CSM n'est pas prt  s'y soumettre et prfre faire du droit, il se condamne. On parie si tu veux...

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et puis, on a une vie  ct de dveloppez. Je ne sais pas toi, mais j'essaie dans ma vie relle de faire bouger les choses,  mon niveau. L'effet est limit, parce que je ne suis ni ministre ni juge, mais si tous les marins du monde... hein?


Hlas, je pense que mme si tout le monde (enfin ceux qui ne sont pas lis  un parti politique) descendaient dans la rue, a n'aurait pas plus d'effet que de pisser sans un violon !  ::calim2:: 
Les mdias et les politiques expliqueraient ensemble que c'est la faute  1) l'Europe; 2) la Crise; 3) Les Chinois; 4) Le Rchauffement climatique; 5) Obi-Wan Kenobi 




> Bref, tout a pour dire que oui, la critique est constructive, bien plus, en fait, que cette tacite approbation qui fait qu'on garde notre systme pourri, qui se dgrade au fil du temps.


Je suis d'accord que le systme est bien pourri, mais il est aussi bien rder, et que je n'imagine pas de changement possible, en tout pas venant de l'action humaine, mais de la ncessit ou de l'obligation.

----------


## Invit

> Hlas, je pense que mme si tout le monde (enfin ceux qui ne sont pas lis  un parti politique) descendaient dans la rue, a n'aurait pas plus d'effet que de pisser sans un violon !


Ah mais je ne parle pas de descendre dans la rue. On peut parfaitement essayer de nous comporter proprement dans la vraie vie, de faire croitre l'entreprise, mme si c'est rcupr par des blaireaux de l'ENA qui n'ont jamais rien fait de leurs mains, duquer nos gosses en leur donnant des principes que l'Etat, et mme l'ducation nationale, ne donnent pas toujours. Agir, quoi...

Et je pense que si suffisamment de monde s'y met, a aura, forcment un effet, et que mme si a n'en a pas, c'est utile quand on se rase le matin.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Cette histoire du CSM ne m'a pas paru ncessiter une rponse plus importante qu'une indiffrence appuye.

Au final, c'est quelques personnes qui ont cr un mur des cons dans un local syndical... la belle affaire. 
Il y a des politiques dessus qui ont pour la plupart : 
 - soit crach ouvertement sur la justice
 - soit diminu drastiquement leur budget

Leur prsence ne me semble pas plus tonnante qu'une affiche communiste qui pendrait un patron. C'est con, stupide, gamin, mais de la  condamner quelqu'un...

Aprs, pour la question de la place des parents, je le vois plus comme un chappatoire face  la pression que les juges subissent au contact de la population. Comme les mdecins qui sont pas spcialement glorieux dans les hpitaux entre eux, comme les militaires en conflit... La plus simple des faon de se maitriser a toujours t d'expulser... si un mur fait ce boulot, tant mieux.

Bref, beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose. 

Quand on parle de la justice, j'attendrai qu'on parle plus d'autres sujets, abords en partie : 
 - l 'impunit de la justice et de la police dans l'exercice de leur fonction(et pas dans le vestiaire aprs le boulot)
 - les peines alternatives pour un certain nombre de dlit qui permettrait de condamner certaines personnes a quelque chose. repeindre toutes les coles et effacer les tag qu'on a fait la nuit, c'est pas super passionnant comme job...
 - la rflexion sur la rinsertion progressive, la prison et le travail en mme temps, les assignations  rsidence, etc... Toutes ces solutions moins ports sur la punition et plus sur l'insertion.

Mais de trs loin, la premire partie me semble indispensable, et comme je le disais avant, si une cellule de juge pouvait ne servir qu'a juger les fait que commettent les policier sur la population, ca serait pas mal. 

Je rve doucement d'une police  la canadienne, avec d'autres objectifs et une autre image auprs de la population.
 - manuvre pour viter l'affrontement au lieu de le provoquer(on encercle pas des manifestations, on les divise et on les disperse)
 - des gros baraqus qui te parle trs poliment avec patience.
 - des policiers qui rpondent de leurs actes

...

Une fois qu'on aura fait tout ca, on pourra s'inquiter des quelques photos sur un mur si ca nous semble toujours aussi important...

----------


## Invit

> Au final, c'est quelques personnes qui ont cr un mur des cons dans un local syndical... la belle affaire.


Ces quelques personnes sont quand mme celles qui ont le dernier mot, lors d'un divorce, par exemple, pour dcider si tu vois tes gosses tous les jours ou un week end sur deux. Ce sont elles, aussi, qui dcident de condamner un dput  1 an ferme, alors que 3 mois sont requis. Ce sont elles galement qui peuvent donner leur intime conviction, qui enverra deux innocents en prison pendant 15 ans. Elles ont aussi le pouvoir de dispenser de peine un jeune de banlieue, ou un politicien ayant un got un peu trop affirm pour les montres de collection. 

Bref, ce ne sont pas exactement des personnes comme les autres... et le fait qu'elles puissent s'amuser  des blagues de potache, en dsignant comme "cons" des parents dont les enfants sont morts (ah, oui mais c'est de l'humour), ou afficher leurs prfrences politiques, mme dans la sphre "prive" (un syndicat n'a rien de priv, soyons srieux) laisse un peu rveur...

La femme de Csar doit tre insouponnable, mais c'est sans doute difficile  comprendre pour un magistrat du 21eme sicle. Et ce sont les mmes magistrats qui hurleront  la trahison le jour o on les muslera, pfff. 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Ces quelques personnes sont quand mme celles qui ont le dernier mot, lors d'un divorce, par exemple, pour dcider si tu vois tes gosses tous les jours ou un week end sur deux. Ce sont elles, aussi, qui dcident de condamner un dput  1 an ferme, alors que 3 mois sont requis. Ce sont elles galement qui peuvent donner leur intime conviction, qui enverra deux innocents en prison pendant 15 ans. 
> 
> Bref, ce ne sont pas exactement des personnes comme les autres... et le fait qu'elles puissent s'amuser  des blagues de potache, en dsignant comme "cons" des parents dont les enfants sont morts (ah, oui mais c'est de l'humour) laisse un peu rveur.
> 
> La femme de Csar doit tre insouponnable, mais c'est difficile  comprendre pour un magistrat du 21eme sicle, apparemment...
> 
> Francois


Renseigne toi sur le parent en question avant de le brandir en tendard de bataille.

----------


## Invit

> Renseigne toi sur le parent en question avant de le brandir en tendard de bataille.


Sauf erreur de ma part, ce n'est pas un parent mais deux. Mais surtout, quand bien mme ce parent aurait commis l'abominable dlit de n'tre pas du mme bord politique que ce syndicat, la partialit (ou au moins la btise) que cela dmontre laisse quand mme rveur.

La justice peut tre elle rendue sereinement par des magistrats qui se laissent aller  de tels drapages? Et le CSM ne devrait il pas s'impliquer pour mettre fin  tout cela, au lieu de se cacher derrire son petit doigt? 

Une fois de plus, j'ai l'impression qu'on est en train de nourrir le "tout pourri", pour de trs mauvaises raisons.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

C'est vrai que la justice est tellement noyaute par la gauche... Ah non, on dirait qu'il reste de vrais hommes honntes  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> C'est vrai que la justice est tellement noyaute par la gauche... Ah non, on dirait qu'il reste de vrais hommes honntes


Ce n'est pas le problme, et tu le sais parfaitement... 

Le problme c'est que cette affaire enlve une partie de sa lgitimit  la justice, et alimentera le discours de tous ceux qui disent, et diront, qu'on relache les coupables et qu'on s'acharne sur les innocents, et ceci alimentera ceux qui pensent qu'il faut que les politiciens agissent, et controlent la justice, et on aura perdu, ce jour l, un gros bout de dmocratie. 

Et le fait que les gens du mur des cons aient t de droite ne change rien  l'affaire (mme je souris en pensant  ta raction si on avait trouv un mur des cons des gauche dans le local d'un syndicat de droite...). Ce qui est attaqu ici, c'est la crdibilit des institutions de la rpublique, que le CSM semble prt  changer contre la paix syndicale. 

Lches est le mot qui vient  l'esprit, et l'ide que la justice est dirige par des lches n'est pas trs rassurante...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Fcharton, pour la lgitimit, je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas un bon signe envoy a la population.
Mais comme je le disais, plutot que de juger les personnes sur leurs actes pour leur faon de faire(je vois vraiment ce "mur" comme un exutoire a une pression d'enfer) je prfre regarder les rsultats.

Dans le cadre de la justice, je ne pense pas que la France ait de gros problmes. Ou si problme il y a, je pense qu'ils ont plus du cot de la politique orient sur le tout rpressif que sur le reste.

Pour ce ou ces parents, je n'ai mme pas voulu suivre le detail de ce qu'ils avaient fait, il y a des cons partout et  une personne quand on parle de ses enfants peut devenir ignoble. Quand on voit dj les refexions que se prennent les enseignants, je n'ose imaginer ce que doivent endurer des magistrats qui ne punisse pas assez forts les meurtier d'un gosse. 


Pour ton dpart, c'est bien dommage, ce forum manquerait de saveur si tu le quittait...

Pierre

----------


## pmithrandir

Un peu HS, mais bon, on parle des impots en ce moment...

http://www.lemonde.fr/argent/video/2...8_1657007.html

Vraiment trs simple a comprendre et bien foutu. En 3 minutes, je pense que pas mal de gens comprendrai leur imposition si elles le regardaient.

----------


## GPPro

Pas sympa les ciseaux...

----------


## Invit

> Pas sympa les ciseaux...


Au moins, a a le mrite d'tre clair.
Allez salut, les gens

Franois (cdille pour l'occasion!)

----------


## souviron34

Revenons  nos moutons  :;): 

Finalement Les universits franaises vont pouvoir enseigner en anglais

J'aime beaucoup la longueur du dbat dmocratique...

a c'est de la dmocratie ou je m'y trompe..


Qui a dit que Sarko c'tait pire  ????.  15 jours entre une annonce et son vote au Parlement, qui dit mieux ??  ::aie:: 

a commence vraiment  avoir un p'tt arrire-got de dictature...


Et pendant ce temps, c'est vrai que nos chres ttes blondes ont un tel niveau qu"il tait vital qu'elles auent des cours en anglias :

Un enfant sur quatre ne sait pas que les frites sont faites avec des pommes de terre 




> Si 87% d'entre eux ne savent pas ce qu'est une betterave, 40% ne connaissent pas l'origine du jambon, des chips ou des nuggets.


C'est sr que les cours en anglais vont amliorer leurs connaissances ...

----------


## david06600

> Finalement Les universits franaises vont pouvoir enseigner en anglais
> 
> J'aime beaucoup la longueur du dbat dmocratique...
> 
> a c'est de la dmocratie ou je m'y trompe..
> 
> 
> Qui a dit que Sarko c'tait pire  ????.  15 jours entre une annonce et son vote au Parlement, qui dit mieux ?? 
> 
> ...


Le but c'est quoi ?  Faire plus blanc que blanc ?  Faire des cours totalement en anglais, en cours d'anglais oui, pour le reste je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de la dmarche.  
Ils nous disent que c'est pour attirer les tudiants trangers dans les universits franaises.  Pour moi ce n'est pas une priorit.  L'intrt des tudiants trangers venant en France est d'apprendre le Franais.  De plus avec la multitude de cours en anglais que l'on peut trouver sur le net gratuitement, aucun intrt pour les tudiants trangers de venir en France suivre des cours en anglais.
Cette mesure est juste un pas de plus vers la mondialisation, vers la suppression de la diversit des langues, des cultures.  C'est vrai que lorsqu'on sera tous gris, asexu, les yeux globuleux noir, et pouvant faire des enfants tout seul, et mettant tous le mme type de son pour communiquer, il n' y aura peut tre plus de guerre.  Le rve de nos amis gauchistes.

----------


## pmithrandir

L'intret, c'est d'attirer des gens qui parlent, ou pas le francais dans le pays, qu'ils puissent malgr tout suivre des cours, mais en leur imposant a cot un enseignement du francais en plus.
Si on ajoute les interactions nombreuses entre tudiants, c'est la possibilit pour eux d'apprendre le francais a un niveau suffisant pour le parler courament, mais peut etre pas pour suivre des cours avancs dans leur domaine.

J'aurais pour ma part t bien embet d'aborder certaines notions d'informatique dans une langue qui ne m'tait pas familire.

Second intret, c'est de mettre un terme au dcalage entre ce que font les universit(une partie grandissante des cours en anglais a cause de l'ouverture iunternationnale et de la mobilit des enseignants) et la loi toubon.

Sachant que comme disait la ministre hier, en gnral, on aurait tous tendance a choisir des coles qui permettrait ca a nos enfants(en particulier les grandes coles franaises ou les politiques ont t et ou ils envoient leurs enfants) mais pour les autres... c'est franais obligatoire(un bon gros boulet au pied)...

Moi je m'en fout un peu, plus les gens parlent mal l'anglais, plus j'ai des postes interessant qui me sont accessible, malgr ma licence pro. Rien que parce que j'ai cette langue comme bagage, je suis capable de passer devant des mecs de 15 ans mes ains et qui sont tous ingnieurs ou de mme niveau... 

Donc, parlez peu anglais, ca rempli mon porte monnaie et ca enrichie ma vie professionnelle.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le but c'est quoi ?  Faire plus blanc que blanc ?  Faire des cours totalement en anglais, en cours d'anglais oui, pour le reste je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de la dmarche.


En informatique tu vois pas l'intrt de l'anglais (idem souviron) ?




> Ils nous disent que c'est pour attirer les tudiants trangers dans les universits franaises.  Pour moi ce n'est pas une priorit.


C'est pas faux.

----------


## david06600

> L'intret, c'est d'attirer des gens qui parlent, ou pas le francais dans le pays, qu'ils puissent malgr tout suivre des cours, mais en leur imposant a cot un enseignement du francais en plus.
> Si on ajoute les interactions nombreuses entre tudiants, c'est la possibilit pour eux d'apprendre le francais a un niveau suffisant pour le parler courament, mais peut etre pas pour suivre des cours avancs dans leur domaine.
> 
> J'aurais pour ma part t bien embet d'aborder certaines notions d'informatique dans une langue qui ne m'tait pas familire.
> 
> Second intret, c'est de mettre un terme au dcalage entre ce que font les universit(une partie grandissante des cours en anglais a cause de l'ouverture iunternationnale et de la mobilit des enseignants) et la loi toubon.
> 
> Sachant que comme disait la ministre hier, en gnral, on aurait tous tendance a choisir des coles qui permettrait ca a nos enfants(en particulier les grandes coles franaises ou les politiques ont t et ou ils envoient leurs enfants) mais pour les autres... c'est franais obligatoire(un bon gros boulet au pied)...
> 
> ...


Le truc c'est que les tudiants prfreront aller dans un pays anglophone pour tudier en anglais, avec des vrais anglais.  Donc  moins de remplacer nos professeurs par des professeurs dont la langue maternelle est l'anglais.  Et comme je l'ai dit tu trouves dj sur internet des cours en anglais gratuitement.  Si l'objectif est conomique, je ne pense pas que cette mesure soit vraiment efficace, et nous sommes de toute faon dj en retard.  Le mieux aurait t de promouvoir le Franais en proposant des cours de Franais et en Franais accessibles  tout le monde ayant une connexion internet, comme on trouve dj une grande quantit de cours en anglais.
Pour les Franais il vaut mieux que l'enseignement du Franais soit costaud avant d'attaquer un cursus entirement en Anglais si on veut que le rsultat soit bnfique, et ce n'est pas le cas actuellement.  L'impact ne sera pas le mme sur les tudiants maitrisant vraiment le Franais et ceux qui sont moyens.
En informatique je dirai que l'anglais est indispensable, donc pourquoi pas  un certain niveau proposer des cours entirement en Anglais.  La loi a t vote, je ne sais pas exactement comment elle sera applique, mais j'espre que ce ne sera pas gnralise.

----------


## GrandFather

> Ils nous disent que c'est pour attirer les tudiants trangers dans les universits franaises.  Pour moi ce n'est pas une priorit.


Pour toi peut-tre pas, mais pour les universits en question qui sont toutes en concurrence avec des universits trangres, en terme de prestige et de rentres financires, c'est sans doute diffrent. Si elles veulent attirer les meilleurs lments, dispenser des cours dans une langue commune fait partie de leur attractivit.

De plus, je n'ai pas la source sous la main mais il me semble que la proportion de cours dispenss en anglais ne dpasserait pas 20% du total des cours ; pas vraiment de quoi hurler  la mort...

----------


## david06600

Ensuite il dans l'article on nous prcise que cette mesure concerne notamment les pays mergent.  En gros les anciennes colonies franaises.  On en a dj une floppe en France, compltement inculte, et on veut en attirer d'autres... :8O: 
Si encore a pouvait aussi attirer les tudiants Amricain d'Harvard pourquoi pas, mais bon la...

----------


## pmithrandir

David, le but derrire n'est pas juste d'attirer des tudiants tranger pour remplir les bancs de la fac.
Et pour les tudiants, le but de venir en france n'est pas seulement d'apprendre ce que leur master leur apprendra, c'est aussi de s'impregner de la culture du pays et de sa langue.

Je vais essayer de te donner des cas concrets : 
 - un tudiants chinois(exemple donn par Debr  l'assemble nationale) qui ne parle pas le franais en arrivant en master 2. Il suit des cours en anglais, mais  galement des cours de soutien en Franais pour la vie de tous les jours. Quand il repars un an plus tard, il parle le franais couramment en gnral, et le comprend au moins.
Cet tudiant ne serai jamais venu en France suivre un master en franais. Il n'aurait tout simplement pas eu le niveau de comprhension pour apprhender rien que le vocabulaire pour comprendre le cours. Je met quiconque ici au dfi d'aller en master 2 de droit et de comprendre de quoi il parle... ils ont un langage prcis et peu comprhensible aux non initis, comme toutes les matires a un niveau lev.

Bilan, + 1 chinois qui parle Franais.

Un doctorant fait une thse intressante, il vient en France faire des recherches dans le cadre d'un programme d'change. Il a peut tre le niveau pour lire le Franais, pas toujours pour enseigner en Franais. Il a pourtant surement des connaissances  faire passer. Si on ne l'autorise pas  parler anglais, il ira ailleurs faire sa thse et nous ne bnficierons pas de l'change de connaissance voir des rsultats de celle-ci.

Et il ne faut pas s'y tromper, l'universit  un certain niveau a 2 missions : 
 - former 95% de la promo pour qu'ils soient de bon travailleur avec des connaissances avances. (vous, moi, des employs d'entreprise normaux je dirais).(mission d'enseignement)
 - Identifier et choyer les 5% restant qui sont un cran au dessus en leur donnant les moyens pour qu'ils puissent faire des recherches donc les retombes sont multiples, et qui surtout nous permette d'obtenir une renomme plus grande donc d'attirer plus de chercheur qui seront intress de travaill avec des doctorant intressants, donc d'tre un cran en avant dans le domaine de la recherche. (mission de recherche)

Autant dire que les 5% valent 10 fois aux yeux de l'universit les 95%... et c'est la mme chose pour le pays.


Quand a l'enseignement sur le net, il manque cruellement d'interaction et au dessus d'un certain niveau ne remplace pas un change construit entre professionnels.
Tu apprends mieux sur un bouquin ou quand un collgue t'explique, ou mieux encore quand vous construisez une structure de vous mme en collaborant ?





> Ensuite il dans l'article on nous prcise que cette mesure concerne notamment les pays mergent.  En gros les anciennes colonies franaises.  On en a dj une floppe en France, compltement inculte, et on veut en attirer d'autres...
> Si encore a pouvait aussi attirer les tudiants Amricain d'Harvard pourquoi pas, mais bon la...


Relis toi...

Pour ton information, les anciennes colonie franaise que tu redoutes parlent une langue qui nous est familire... je te donne un indice, a commence par fran...

Les pays mergeant donc on parle, c'est tous les autres justement qui restent dans le giron des pays anglosaxon qui ne se gnent pas pour les rcuprer.

----------


## GrandFather

> Ensuite il dans l'article on nous prcise que cette mesure concerne notamment les pays mergent. En gros les anciennes colonies franaises.


Euh, non. Les pays mergents viss, ce sont les BRICS (Brsil, Russie, Inde, Chine, Afrique du Sud).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je voulais rpondre, mais si Franois s'en va, ce post n'a plus vraiment d'intrt. 

Je n'tais pas l hier, pour quelle raison nous abandonne-t-il ? (s'il a donn une raison, je ne la retrouve pas...) 

 ::calim2::

----------


## souviron34

Enfin, vous ne m'empcharez pas de penser que c'est une absurdit...

Il y a 8 langues principales dans le monde : l'anglais, le franais, l'espagnol, le portugais, le russe, le chinois, l'indien, et l'arabe.

*@pmithradnir et ManusDei* : ici la rforme ne propose pas de donner des cours *d'anglais*, mais de donner des cours *en* anglais...

Vu que les profs sont Franais,  part quelques uns du style de Christine Lagarde (_ben oui, on en parle en ce moment_ ,  qui parlent couramment avec un accent et une gramaire correcte, la plupart baragouinent avec un accent dplorable et une grammaire proche du "petit ngre".

(_dj, mme dans les articles publis par crit, il y a des "francisations" de phrases et de pense, alors  l'oral n'en parlons mme pas_)

Si cela avait t comme ce que j'ai eu en Ecole d'Ingnieur, des cours d'anglais par des anglophones de naissance , de diverses rgions/pays, alors l oui a aurait permis aux Franais d'apprendre correctement... L, ils vont simplement apprendre de mauvaises formulations, de maubaises tournures de phrase ou de pense *, avec des mauvais accents et des francisations...


Mais en ce qui concerne les tudiants trangers, c'est un leurre que ce soit la langue le problme.... Les Universits de Mardid, de Berlin, de Moscou, ou autres sont remplies d'tudiants trangers....  Et pourtant les cours sont donns dans la langue du pays...

Je rpte Tu fais une demande d'inscription dans une fac  l'tranger, c'est parce que elle est rpute, pas parce qu'elle fait des cours en anglais..

C'est absurde...



*: par exemple chez les Franais la pense est origanise (_par l'cole, le raisonnement qu'on apprend_) en partant du gnral et en allant vers le dtail, le cas particulier.  Chez les Nord-Amricains par exemple a va en sens inverse.... C'est donc toute une pense qui diffre, et donc les moyens de l'exprimer, la table des matires.... M'tonnerait trs fortement que les profs Franais soient - en gnral - capables de "switcher" d'une manire  l'autre dans leurs cours et leurs phrases... Ils vont donc s'exprimer et faire apprendre " l'envers"...

----------


## david06600

> Relis toi...
> 
> Pour ton information, les anciennes colonie franaise que tu redoutes parlent une langue qui nous est familire... je te donne un indice, a commence par fran...
> 
> Les pays mergeant donc on parle, c'est tous les autres justement qui restent dans le giron des pays anglosaxon qui ne se gnent pas pour les rcuprer.


Petite parenthse juste pour tre clair, je ne les redoute pas...Et je les connais surement mieux que toi et de tous les niveaux.  C'est juste que comme je l'ai dit il y a en dj une bonne flope en France.  Pour moi a suffit largement.  Ceci n'est pas comparable avec un change culturel entre un Franais, un Brsilien, un Russe, un Japonnais ou autre pendant un voyage ou durant les tudes dans un pays tranger.

----------


## Invit

> J'aime beaucoup la longueur du dbat dmocratique...
> a c'est de la dmocratie ou je m'y trompe..
> 
> Qui a dit que Sarko c'tait pire ????. 15 jours entre une annonce et son vote au Parlement, qui dit mieux ??


En quoi aller vite est anti dmocratique ?
On lit les dputs, ils votent, c'est a la dmocratie. Y en a marre de vouloir un dbat national qui dure 3 mois, voire un referendum  chaque projet de loi.
On a eu a pour le mariage pour tous, a va bien maintenant. A part diviser le pays et occuper l'espace mdiatique a sert  rien.
Il y a des choses intressantes qui sont sorties de ce "dbat" ? Un amendement utile a t ajout suite aux discussions ? Non.

On va pas non plus passer des semaines  "dbattre dmocratiquement" pour savoir si les universits ont le droit de dispenser certains cours en anglais.
Je suis pas super pour l'autonomie des universits en gnral, mais sur a, je pensais mme pas qu'il y avait besoin d'un projet de loi. Certaines font dj des cours ou des confrences en anglais. Du moment que les tudiants sont prvenus lorsqu'ils s'inscrivent a ne me pose pas de problme.

Le 49.3, a c'est anti dmocratique. L c'est juste un vote comme les autres.
Je cherche le dtail du scrutin, mais pas mal de socialistes ont vot contre, a signifie que le projet est srement pass grce aux votes de la droite. C'est pas a que j'appelle anti dmocratique.

Et puis le projet de loi fait 69 articles. Les cours en anglais c'est le deuxime.
http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-poli...aso-568154.php
Faire un dbat sur l'article 2, c'est occulter les 67 autres qui sont  mon sens bien plus contestables.
Faire a  la Sarko, a aurait t de dcrter un grand dbat national sur la francophonie et s'en servir comme cran de fume pour faire passer les 67 autres articles en douce.
D'ailleurs cette loi divise normment  gauche, c'est une loi qu'aurait pu faire voter la droite. La gauche (pas le PS, hein), l'appelle mme la LRU2 "Hollande"...

----------


## ManusDei

> *@pmithradnir et ManusDei* : ici la rforme ne propose pas de donner des cours *d'anglais*, mais de donner des cours *en* anglais...


Oui oui, j'avais bien compris.




> Vu que les profs sont Franais,  part quelques uns du style de Christine Lagarde (_ben oui, on en parle en ce moment_ ,  qui parlent couramment avec un accent et une gramaire correcte, la plupart baragouinent avec un accent dplorable et une grammaire proche du "petit ngre".


Ca ncessiterait d'avoir des profs comptents en anglais (par exemple, des anglophones). Je ne connais pas trop le taux de chercheurs trangers en France, mais je me dis que a ne doit pas tre insurmontable, mme si a va demander un peu de travail pour attirer ces gens l.

----------


## souviron34

> En quoi aller vite est anti dmocratique ?
> On lit les dputs, ils votent, c'est a la dmocratie. Y en a marre de vouloir un dbat national qui dure 3 mois, voire un referendum  chaque projet de loi.
> ...
> On va pas non plus passer des semaines  "dbattre dmocratiquement" pour savoir si les universits ont le droit de dispenser certains cours en anglais.


C'est pourtant tout le coeur de la parole gouvernementale depuis 1 an : "_contrairement  avant, nous ferons dans la concertation_".

Quand au second point, c'est quand mme quelque chose d'assez fondamental, non ???

Il me semble que, depuis 1871, l'Ecole est laique, publique et obligatoire, et en franais...

Il y a eu assez de chasses aux sorcires par rapport aux gens parlant breton, occitan, et autres pour imposer le franais que la remise en cause de l'usage du franais dans ce qui est un des piliers de la dfinition de la Rpublique Franaise justifie un vrai dbat , non ????

Et pas un semblant de 2 jours d'examen....

Or beaucoup de gens sont contre...

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne connais pas trop le taux de chercheurs trangers en France, mais je me dis que a ne doit pas tre insurmontable, mme si a va demander un peu de travail pour attirer ces gens l.


a n'a rien  voir.. Contrairement  d'autres pays, en France tu ne peux pa tre prof si tu n'as pas le diplme de prof... Etre chercheur ne suffit pas...

Donc non, ce seront des profs ayant le diplme franais....

Or, comme tu ne peux pas rentrer dans la Fonction Publique franaise si tu n'es pas Franais, ben......

----------


## souviron34

Tiens, et une de plus...


Classes prpas : les dputs votent le passage au payant

Ben voyons....

Le "modle social" et "l'ascenceur social" n'ont qu' bien se tenir...

 ::aie::

----------


## david06600

> Euh, non. Les pays mergents viss, ce sont les BRICS (Brsil, Russie, Inde, Chine, Afrique du Sud).


Ok je me suis tromp pour les pays mergent, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai l'impression que ce ne seront pas les tudiants des pays que tu cites qui viendront profiter de nos cours universitaire en anglais.
Dans ma socit ils n'ont pas attendus que les cours soient en anglais en tout cas.  On embauche dj des Brsiliens, des Espagnols, des Ukrainiens, des Roumains, des Italiens, des Africains.

----------


## Invit

> Quand au second point, c'est quand mme quelque chose d'assez fondamental, non ???
> 
> Il me semble que, depuis 1871, l'Ecole est laique, publique et obligatoire, et en franais...


Alors dj, on ne parle pas de l'cole avec un E, mais de l'universit, qui n'est pas obligatoire et de moins en moins publique. Je pense que les formations qui feront des cours en anglais l'afficheront. J'allais te dire avec l'ventail de filires qu'il y a, si tu ne veux pas de cours en anglais, tu peux en choisir une autre. Mais vu que la loi Fioraso va faire passer le nombre de Master de 7700  200, et le nombre de licences de 1300  100, a va tre de moins en moins vrai. Mais bon, puisque apparemment c'est moins important que les cours en anglais, parlons des cours en anglais.




> Il y a eu assez de chasses aux sorcires par rapport aux gens parlant breton, occitan, et autres pour imposer le franais que la remise en cause de l'usage du franais dans ce qui est un des piliers de la dfinition de la Rpublique Franaise justifie un vrai dbat , non ????


Ces "chasses aux sorcires" ont eu lieu pour qu' l'poque le breton, lorsqu'il sortait de sa Bretagne, arrive  comprendre et se faire comprendre ailleurs en France.
L c'est exactement pareil mais  une autre chelle : la Bretagne, c'est la France, et ailleurs, c'est le monde.

Sinon il y a dj des exceptions  la loi Toubon de 94 sur le franais comme langue d'enseignement.
L'article 2 largit effectivement ces exceptions mais les encadre aussi : 



> Si tous les amendements visant  supprimer l'article controvers ont t repousss jeudi dans l'Hmicycle, les dputs ont encore encadr cette nouvelle drogation  l'enseignement en langue franaise en votant un amendement du PS, qui avait reu un avis favorable du gouvernement. Cet amendement prcise que les exceptions  l'enseignement en franais ne seront admises pour certains enseignements que "lorsqu'elles sont justifies par des ncessits pdagogiques".


http://www.lemonde.fr/enseignement-s...1_1473692.html

On ne va pas avoir du jour au lendemain tous les cours en anglais. Jamais. 
Pour nous qui avons une formation scientifique et qui pour la majorit ne travaillons ni  l'tranger, ni mme dans un contexte international, a n'a pas grand intrt.
Par contre pour d'autres formations, qui sont destines  travailler dans un contexte international, a me semble ncessaire. Ne serait-ce que pour entendre le jargon professionnel dans une autre langue.
Oui, ce sont des cours en anglais et pas des cours d'anglais. Et c'est limite mieux. Ce qu'il nous manque c'est la pratique. Des leons de grammaire anglaise, on en a assez eu. Ce qu'il faut c'est parler, parler, et parler. Mme avec un mauvais accent, mme si on fait des fautes.
Tu as dj entendu des indiens parler anglais ? Ils ont pas un super accent, ds qu'on les entend on sait d'o ils viennent, mais on s'en fout ! Ils parlent anglais, ils se font comprendre, ils ne cherchent pas leurs mots.




> Tiens, et une de plus...
> Classes prpas : les dputs votent le passage au payant
> Ben voyons....
> Le "modle social" et "l'ascenceur social" n'ont qu' bien se tenir...


Voil, quand on parle de l'cran de fume et du reste du projet de loi.
Mais si tu lis l'article, ce sont des dputs PS qui ont fait passer un amendement contre le gouvernement. C'est pas ce mchant Franois Hollande qui passe en force. 
Ce sont juste des dputs qui utilisent les outils dmocratiques qui sont les leurs, en l'occurrence le droit de soumettre des amendements. L aussi pour que a passe, la droite a d aider.
J'ai beau tre contre l'amendement en question, c'est la dmocratie comme elle doit tre : le gouvernement n'est pas le seul  proposer des lois, les dputs votent selon leurs convictions et ne suivent pas aveuglment les consignes de leur groupe.

----------


## david06600

Moi je suis contre cette loi.  Je ne veux pas favoriser l'anglais comme langue internationale.  Je prfrerai qu'on apprenne  parler lespranto, ce qui mettrait tout le monde sur un pied d'galit dans les changes internationaux.

----------


## GPPro

> Or, comme tu ne peux pas rentrer dans la Fonction Publique franaise si tu n'es pas Franais, ben......


Ah bon ? Tu devrais te renseigner un peu plus...

Edit : il y aurait aussi des choses  dire sur la partie prof mais comme je ne suis pas sr de quels profs tu parles... Pour info, il y a dj des profs trangers dans les facs franaises (russes, par exemple). Et pas des gens ayant fait leur thse ici, videmment.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Moi je suis contre cette loi.  Je ne veux pas favoriser l'anglais comme langue internationale.  Je prfrerai qu'on apprenne  parler lespranto, ce qui mettrait tout le monde sur un pied d'galit dans les changes internationaux.


Mettre tout le monde sur un pied d'egalite en parlant l'esperanto ? Je ne l'avais pas vu venir celle la...

Pourquoi plus l'esperanto que le latin ? Comme ca, on est certain de ne favoriser personne.

Sans rire, il y a aujourd'hui des centaines de millions (plus de un milliard selon les estimations) de personnes qui parlent anglais, et c'est de facto la langue de communication internationale. Dans les estimations les plus larges, l'esperanto est parle par 10 millions de personnes.

----------


## gangsoleil

> a n'a rien  voir.. Contrairement  d'autres pays, en France tu ne peux pa tre prof si tu n'as pas le diplme de prof... Etre chercheur ne suffit pas...
> 
> Donc non, ce seront des profs ayant le diplme franais....
> 
> Or, comme tu ne peux pas rentrer dans la Fonction Publique franaise si tu n'es pas Franais, ben......


Je ne sais pas de quel niveau de professorat tu parles, mais je peux t'assurer que pour enseigner a l'universite, il n'y a pas de diplome de prof. Il faut une these pour postuler a un poste de maitre de conference.

Et on peut tout a fait etre fonctionnaire sans avoir la nationalite francaise. Notamment pour ce qui est de l'enseignement superieur.

----------


## GPPro

> Mettre tout le monde sur un pied d'egalite en parlant l'esperanto ? Je ne l'avais pas vu venir celle la...
> 
> Pourquoi plus l'esperanto que le latin ? Comme ca, on est certain de ne favoriser personne.
> 
> Sans rire, il y a aujourd'hui des centaines de millions (plus de un milliard selon les estimations) de personnes qui parlent anglais, et c'est de facto la langue de communication internationale. Dans les estimations les plus larges, l'esperanto est parle par 10 millions de personnes.


Surtout que l'esperanto c'est un truc d'occidentaux hein... Je pense que les chinois ou les japonais seraient super content de savoir que c'est la langue internationale...

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne sais pas de quel niveau de professorat tu parles, mais je peux t'assurer que pour enseigner a l'universite, il n'y a pas de diplome de prof. Il faut une these pour postuler a un poste de maitre de conference.
> 
> Et on peut tout a fait etre fonctionnaire sans avoir la nationalite francaise. Notamment pour ce qui est de l'enseignement superieur.


Il faut une qualification (mcf)/habilitation (prof) quand mme, une thse seule ne suffit pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi je suis contre cette loi.  Je ne veux pas favoriser l'anglais comme langue internationale.  Je prfrerai qu'on apprenne  parler lespranto, ce qui mettrait tout le monde sur un pied d'galit dans les changes internationaux.


 ::mouarf::  L'espranto...  C'est un peu l'quivalent "langue" du Linux pour les PC.  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tiens, et une de plus...
> 
> 
> Classes prpas : les dputs votent le passage au payant
> 
> Ben voyons....
> 
> Le "modle social" et "l'ascenceur social" n'ont qu' bien se tenir...


On parle ici de droit d'inscription... Jusqu prsent, les classe prpa taient semble t'il les seuls tudiants a en tre dispens... 
Ca reprsente la modique somme de 150 a 250 euros par an...(le reste c'est la scu)

N'est ce justement pas un avantage qui n'avait pas spcialement lieu d'exister ?

----------


## david06600

> Mettre tout le monde sur un pied d'egalite en parlant l'esperanto ? Je ne l'avais pas vu venir celle la...
> 
> Pourquoi plus l'esperanto que le latin ? Comme ca, on est certain de ne favoriser personne.
> 
> Sans rire, il y a aujourd'hui des centaines de millions (plus de un milliard selon les estimations) de personnes qui parlent anglais, et c'est de facto la langue de communication internationale. Dans les estimations les plus larges, l'esperanto est parle par 10 millions de personnes.





> Surtout que l'esperanto c'est un truc d'occidentaux hein... Je pense que les chinois ou les japonais seraient super content de savoir que c'est la langue internationale...


L'alphabet latin est connu dans le monde entier et c'est le plus simple  apprendre, compar au chinois, russe ou arabe.  Donc c'est pas idiot de donner lespranto en exemple.  Ce language a t cr spcialement pour a en plus, mais jamais son apprentissage n'a jamais vraiment t mis en pratique  large chelle, surement par fnantise et c'est par fnantise que vous souhaitez aussi voir l'anglais comme langue internationale.

----------


## ManusDei

> on n'attrape pas des mouches avec du vinaigre mais avec du miel.

----------


## Bluedeep

> N'est ce justement pas un avantage qui n'avait pas spcialement lieu d'exister ?


Tout  fait, surtout quand tu vois la ventilation des catgories socio-professionnelle des familles des lves de prpa, c'tait un non sens complet (non, je ne vire pas gauchiste pour autant, rassurez vous - c'est juste une constatation).

----------


## Bluedeep

> L'alphabet latin est connu dans le monde entier et c'est le plus simple  apprendre, compar au chinois, russe ou arabe.


Cette phrase n'a pas beaucoup de sens et pour trois raisons :

- il n'y a pas d'alphabet chinois.

- l'alphabet russe n'est pas plus difficile  apprendre que l'alphabet latin (il a t cr ex-nihilo par un moine qui connaissait les alphabets latin & grecs et qui en a fait une synthse adapte  la transcription de la langue russe).

- l'alphabet arabe pose un problme (tout comme l'alphabet hbreux) qui n'a rien  voir avec une quelconque difficult d'apprentissage : l'absence de voyelle le rend difficile  utiliser pour transcrire pas mal de langues, autre que les langues qui peuvent rester non ambigu lorsque d'une transcription crite sans voyelles; on trouve les langues smitiques (pour simplifier : arabe, hbreux, aramen), le farsi et pas grand chose d'autres. Dans l'histoire de l'criture, une constante dans le phnomne d'adoption plus ou moins gnral d'une criture donne a t le nombre de langues qu'elle est capable de transcrire.

----------


## david06600

> Cette phrase n'a pas beaucoup de sens et pour trois raisons :
> 
> - il n'y a pas d'alphabet chinois.
> 
> - l'alphabet russe n'est pas plus difficile  apprendre que l'alphabet latin (il a t cr ex-nihilo par un moine qui connaissait les alphabets latin & grecs et qui en a fait une synthse adapte  la transcription de la langue russe).
> 
> - l'alphabet arabe pose un problme (tout comme l'alphabet hbreux) qui n'a rien  voir avec une quelconque difficult d'apprentissage : l'absence de voyelle le rend difficile  utiliser pour transcrire pas mal de langues, autre que les langues qui peuvent rester non ambigu lorsque d'une transcription crite sans voyelles; on trouve les langues smitiques (pour simplifier : arabe, hbreux, aramen), le farsi et pas grand chose d'autres. Dans l'histoire de l'criture, une constante dans le phnomne d'adoption plus ou moins gnral d'une criture donne a t le nombre de langues qu'elle est capable de transcrire.


D'accord, merci pour cette petite mise au point.
Je pense que l'alphabet latin reste quand mme un candidat idal pour une langue internationale, notamment pour l'criture.  Mais pourquoi choisir l'anglais ?  Jon Shannow, dans une de ces interventions, avait parl des colonies anglaises et il n'avait pas tort.  J'avais pens  l'Inde sur le moment mais aprs rflexion, je pense qu'un des premiers vecteurs de transmission de la langue anglaise dans le monde fut... les chinois  ::D: , avec Hong Kong comme ancienne colonie anglaise et les produits made in China.  Ensuite la culture de masse amricaine.  Gagner la guerre de la langue est un sacr atout.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Personnellement, je suis assez d'accord avec Souviron. Je ne vois pas l'intrt d'enseigner en anglais dans les universits ( moins que le but soit d'interdire l'accs aux franais, qui, c'est bien connu, ne parlent que le franais  ::roll:: ).

On ferait mieux d'embaucher des anglophones pour apprendre aux collgiens et aux lycens la langue de Shakespeare (plutt que les nanars qui se disent profs d'anglais qu'on se trimbale de gnration en gnration), plutt que d'enseigner en anglais en universit, et dans le mme temps brandir haut la bannire de l'exception culturelle franaise, ou devrais-je dire "the french cultural exception" ?  ::aie:: 

Pourquoi ne pas carrment abandonner le franais ? a ne sert  rien. 

Sur ce coup, la gauche est  cot de ses pompes. Alors qu'elle dfendait farouchement l'enseignement des langues rgionales, aujourd'hui elle brade la langue franaise, allez y comprendre quelque chose !  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Il n'est pas question d'assurer les cours en anglais, mais quelques cours en anglais (et au passage, si on peut en profiter pour faire sauter les 2H d'anglais par semaine qui ne servent pas  grand chose  la fac, a serait bien).

Parce que pas mal de monde va s'en servir  un moment ou  un autre dans sa vie professionnelle.

Edit : Ca coterait peut tre moins cher d'offrir des abonnements pour tlcharger des films et sries en VOST, pour un rsultat quasi-quivalent, mais je doute que cette piste ait t envisage  ::D:

----------


## pmithrandir

Encore une fois, le but de l'autorisation de l'enseignement en langue trangre(rien n'interdit maintenant l'allemand), c'est aussi que les scientifique / doctorants des autres pays puisse enseigner, partager, assurer des TD.
Bref, d'inciter a partager le savoir au dela de la barrire des langues que pose le Franais.

Pour la question du choix de l'anglais, la simplicit est sa plus grande force, la ou le Franais possde la subtilit.

L'anglais est une langue trs populaire ou tout le monde peut inventer un mot. le franais est plus litiste et la cration d'un mot sonne faux souvent.

Le franais possde des livres de grammaire qui font 4 ou 5 fois la taille du livre d'anglais, ce qui ne joue pas en sa faveur pour duquer massivement les foules.

J'apprends le Roumain en ce moment, langue qui possde une grammaire de difficult similaire  l'anglais. Je vous jure que les exceptions que l'on doit apprendre par cur parce que c'est la seule chose  faire... ca n'aide pas beaucoup a se mettre dedans.

----------


## souviron34

> Ah bon ? Tu devrais te renseigner un peu plus...
> 
> Edit : il y aurait aussi des choses  dire sur la partie prof mais comme je ne suis pas sr de quels profs tu parles... Pour info, il y a dj des profs trangers dans les facs franaises (russes, par exemple). Et pas des gens ayant fait leur thse ici, videmment.


Il me semble que prof d'universit (le titre), agrg, ou maitre de confrece est soumis  ces cobnditions. Maitre assistant ou charg de cours non..





> Encore une fois, le but de l'autorisation de l'enseignement en langue trangre(rien n'interdit maintenant l'allemand), c'est aussi que les scientifique / doctorants des autres pays puisse enseigner, partager, assurer des TD.


C'est bizarre, hein ??? La Science franaise n'a jamais autant rgn qu'entre la fin du XVIII et le milieu du XXime (_Diderot, Buffon, Carnot, Fermat, Poincar, DeBroglie, les Curie, Tazieff, Cousteau, Bombard, Pierre-Gilles de Gnes,... pour n'en citer que quelques uns_), et pourtant leurs cours ni leur langue n'tait l'anglais.. De mme que la littrature... 

De plus, si il y a "dcroissance" de l'impact scientifique ou culturel, a n'est que depuis 20 ans... Or tous ceux d'avant (_dont moi_ ) ont eu tous leurs cours en franais, avec des cours d'anglais.. 

Pour info, la Sorbonne est une des universits les plus rputes du monde en littrature et philosophie, et les trangers y viennent justement parce que c'est en franais....


Les gnrations actuelles seraient donc tellement plus merdiques qu'il leur faudrait se plier  l'anglais pour tre bons ??????

Si c'est le cas, ce n'est pas la langue qui les fera mieux apparatre...Et si ce n'est pas le cas, pourquoi tous leurs ains sont-ils internationalement reconnus sans avoir eu de cours en anglais ??

Comme le dit Jon :




> Pourquoi ne pas carrment abandonner le franais ? a ne sert  rien. 
> 
> Sur ce coup, la gauche est  cot de ses pompes. Alors qu'elle dfendait farouchement l'enseignement des langues rgionales, aujourd'hui elle brade la langue franaise, allez y comprendre quelque chose !


C'est encore un coup des braves Voltaire...  ::aie::  mais bon, hein, c'est comme Notre-Dame-Des-Landes, c'est comme la flexi-scurit.....


Tiens, pour votre culture, une petite vido dont on ne parle gure en France, le journal tl russe avec la vision que l'on a l-bas de la France... Nous ici on prfre se gausser des Amrcains et de leurs armes... Bon sang mais c'est bien sr....  ::scarymov::   (_je n'ai aucune ide si cette tl est politique ou non, mais simplement cela relativise un peu... et ce qu'on peut dire de nous, et tous les "reportages" que l'on voit chez nous sur les autres et leurs "mauvais cts"..._)

----------


## GPPro

> Il me semble que prof d'universit (le titre), agrg, ou maitre de confrece est soumis  ces cobnditions. Maitre assistant ou charg de cours non..


J'ai une amie portugaise qui est matre de conf depuis 10 ans. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, l'Europe est passe par l (et, une fois n'est pas coutume, le foot aura eu un vritable impact l-dessus  ::aie:: ).

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai une amie portugaise qui est matre de conf depuis 10 ans. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, l'Europe est passe par l (et, une fois n'est pas coutume, le foot aura eu un vritable impact l-dessus ).


OK, mais c'est bien une dogation :

http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/F13272.xhtml




> Principe
> 
> Seuls peuvent tre fonctionnaires :
> 
>     les personnes de nationalit franaise,
> 
>     les citoyens de l'Espace conomique europen (EEE) ou suisses.





> Certains corps sont accessibles par concours aux trangers de toutes nationalits (par exemple, les emplois de professeur de l'enseignement suprieur, de mdecin des tablissements hospitaliers, ...



 ::): 



Enfin de toutes faons le fond du problme n'est pas sur l'origine des profs, mais sur la langue des cours...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Enfin de toutes faons le fond du problme n'est pas sur l'origine des profs, mais sur la langue des cours...


Tout  fait.

Pour ma part je suis tout  fait pour que des professeurs trangers viennent apprendre  nos chres petites ttes blondes (ou pas  :;):  ) leur langue maternelle,  mais tout  fait contre un enseignement en anglais des cours gnraux en universit.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai bien du mal a comprendre...

Vous prfrez donc 
 - qu'une personne qualifie ne vienne pas en France parce qu'elle ne pourra pas enseigner
 - que nos tudiants conservent ce niveau en langue affligeant qui les empche de sortir du pays dans de bonne condition ?

Srieusement, un tudiant en master a tout  gagner dans cette situation. Cela fait longtemps qu'il parle franais correctement normalement... ou c'est trop tard de toute faon.

Les dgts introduit par la non capacit des franais a changer en anglais sont nombreux en conomie, de plus en plus avec les multinationales qui se multiplie.
Dans la boite ou je travaille, ceux qui ne sont pas capable de faire des runions en anglais sont juste bloqu a un plafond de verre de plus en plus bas et ca n'est pas prs de changer puisque les activits franaises encore majoritaires sont amenes  diminuer en proportion du chiffre d'affaire international.

Et mme si on essaye d'apprendre le franais aux salaris trangers, il faut des budgets normes investis pour arriver a un niveau minimum qu'conomise les concurrents en parlant anglais sans se poser de question.

Le franais y gagne vous pensez ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

pmithrandir, ce n'est pas ce que nous disons. 

Nous sommes pour amliorer l'enseignement des langues via l'embauche de professeurs trangers, dans les collges et dans les lyces.

Mais contre le fait que la langue d'enseignement universitaire devienne l'anglais.

C'est une chose damliorer le niveau d'apprentissage des langues dans les coles, s'en est une toute autre d'abandonner le franais pour l'anglais dans nos universit. Dans ce dernier cas,  quoi bon conserver le franais ? On n'a qu' dclarer l'anglais comme langue officielle. 

Remarque, vu la vido de Souviron, dans quelques dcennies, la langue officielle de la France devrait tre l'arabe !  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai bien du mal a comprendre...
> 
> Vous prfrez donc 
>  - qu'une personne qualifie ne vienne pas en France parce qu'elle ne pourra pas enseigner
>  - que nos tudiants conservent ce niveau en langue affligeant qui les empche de sortir du pays dans de bonne condition ?


J'ai bien du mal  comprendre...

En quoi le franais empche-t-il une personne qualifie de venir en France ???? Que je sache, jusqu' aujourd'hui tout un tas de personnes trs qualifies viennent en France, et, comme on le disait plus haut, sous certains statuts peut y enseigner..  O est le problme ??
En quoi est-ce qu'avoir des cours en anglais et pas d'anglais par des profs franais amliorera-t-il l'anglais des udiants ??? Que je sache, les Allemands , les Russes, les Japonais, les Chinois, etc, ont des cours en allemand, en russe, en japonais et en chinois, et pourtant ils parlent en gnral bien anglais.. Encore une fois ce ne sont pas la langue des cours gnraux, mais l'apprentissage de l'anglais qui est dfaillant... 





> Srieusement, un tudiant en master a tout  gagner dans cette situation. Cela fait longtemps qu'il parle franais correctement normalement... ou c'est trop tard de toute faon.


Ah oui ??? C'est pas trop ce que je vois par ici.... En sciences peut-tre, et encore.. Mais dans les matires qui requirent un bagage (_littrature, communication, journalisme.._), ceux que je vois autour de moi ne sont pas particulirement excellents en franais..

Encore une fois, j'ai beaucoup de mal  comprendre... Qu'on lise des articles, qu'on coute des confrences, qu'on ait des cours d'anglais par des trangers anglophones, oui... Je ne vois acun intrt  avoir des cours en anglais par des profs franais...






> Les dgts introduit par la non capacit des franais a changer en anglais sont nombreux en conomie, de plus en plus avec les multinationales qui se multiplie.


Parce que tu crois qu'ils sont plus importants que les dgats causs par l'abscence de culture gnrale, et des bases de maths et de franais ???





> Dans la boite ou je travaille, ceux qui ne sont pas capable de faire des runions en anglais sont juste bloqu a un plafond de verre de plus en plus bas et ca n'est pas prs de changer puisque les activits franaises encore majoritaires sont amenes  diminuer en proportion du chiffre d'affaire international.
> 
> Et mme si on essaye d'apprendre le franais aux salaris trangers, il faut des budgets normes investis pour arriver a un niveau minimum qu'conomise les concurrents en parlant anglais sans se poser de question.
> 
> Le franais y gagne vous pensez ?


Ce que je pense je l'ai dj dit : ce n'est pas par la langue des cours qu'on amliorera ces problmes..

Il y a plusieurs points :

l'enseignement de la langue en tant que telle
l'enseignement des bases de rflexion (_logique, orithographe (pour la rigueur), grammaire (c'est dans toutes les langues), maths (pour nos mtiers_)
l'enseignement que les autres cultures ne sont pas des sous-cultures et que la France n'est pas le seul point brillant du monde (_et c'est d'ailleurs curieux, car la base de la rforme engage est justement de continuer  penser que nous sommes un point central.... Alors que nous ne le sommes plus justement par l'appauvrissement de la culture gnrale et l'arriogance_)
Plus un dernier point li au prcdent : le respect et de la culture des autres et de celle des "anciens"... On a voulu copier les Amricains, avec comme toujours 10 ou 20 ans de retard, en acceptant les rformes de l'enseignement (_lecture globale, plus d'orthographe, etc etc_), ce qui s'est traduit dans les 15 dernires annes par un jeunisme exacerb et un "tout internet". Rsultat : il n'y a pas plus de "bons" qu'avant, et ceux-l se mesurent tout  fait  galit avec les autres des autres pays... Simplement on a beaucoup plus d'tudiants, qui sont pour beaucoup mdiocres.. Et donc ne se mesurent pas correctement aux autres (_compare la culture gnrale et l'attitude d'un tudiant russe ou chinois et celle d'un tudiant franais_)

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais contre le fait que la langue d'enseignement universitaire devienne l'anglais.
> 
> C'est une chose damliorer le niveau d'apprentissage des langues dans les coles, s'en est une toute autre d'abandonner le franais pour l'anglais dans nos universit. Dans ce dernier cas,  quoi bon conserver le franais ? On n'a qu' dclarer l'anglais comme langue officielle.


Il y a un monde entre "avoir quelques cours en anglais" et "abandonner le franais  l'universit".

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a un monde entre "avoir quelques cours en anglais" et "abandonner le franais  l'universit".


De mme qu'il y a un monde entre "avoir quelques cours en anglais" et "tre reconnus sur la scne internationale".......

Encore une fois, mais a n'est pas nouveau,  un bon problme on met une mauvaise solution....

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai bien du mal  comprendre...
> 
> En quoi le franais empche-t-il une personne qualifie de venir en France ???? Que je sache, jusqu' aujourd'hui tout un tas de personnes trs qualifies viennent en France, et, comme on le disait plus haut, sous certains statuts peut y enseigner..  O est le problme ??
> En quoi est-ce qu'avoir des cours en anglais et pas d'anglais par des profs franais amliorera-t-il l'anglais des udiants ??? Que je sache, les Allemands , les Russes, les Japonais, les Chinois, etc, ont des cours en allemand, en russe, en japonais et en chinois, et pourtant ils parlent en gnral bien anglais.. Encore une fois ce ne sont pas la langue des cours gnraux, mais l'apprentissage de l'anglais qui est dfaillant... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah oui ??? C'est pas trop ce que je vois par ici.... En sciences peut-tre, et encore.. Mais dans les matires qui requirent un bagage (_littrature, communication, journalisme.._), ceux que je vois autour de moi ne sont pas particulirement excellents en franais..
> ...


Marrant comme tu arrives  dtourner des points qui vont contre tes propos en essayant de les faire aller dans ton sens...

----------


## GPPro

> De mme qu'il y a un monde entre "avoir quelques cours en anglais" et "tre reconnus sur la scne internationale".......
> 
> Encore une fois, mais a n'est pas nouveau,  un bon problme on met une mauvaise solution....


C'est un dbut de solution hein, parce que si tu comptes faire venir des prix Nobel en leur disant, "mais d'abord, il va falloir apprendre le franais pour pouvoir enseigner chez nous"... A part a les arrogants sont ceux qui proposent de passer certains cours en anglais ??? LOL comme disent les jeunes bilingues d'aujourd'hui !
Mais bon, y'a que tes solutions  toi que tu proposes qui sont bonnes, on a l'habitude.

----------


## souviron34

Au lieu de te cantonner dans des habituelles invectives, pourrais-tu expliciter ?





> Marrant comme tu arrives  dtourner des points qui vont contre tes propos en essayant de les faire aller dans ton sens...





> C'est un dbut de solution hein, parce que si tu comptes faire venir des prix Nobel en leur disant, "mais d'abord, il va falloir apprendre le franais pour pouvoir enseigner chez nous"... A part a les arrogants sont ceux qui proposent de passer certains cours en anglais ??? LOL comme disent les jeunes bilingues d'aujourd'hui !
> Mais bon, y'a que tes solutions  toi que tu proposes qui sont bonnes, on a l'habitude.


Primo, je ne vois rien que j'ai dtourn
Secondo, il est o le problme ??? Je veux dire c'est cens rpondre  quoi ? Au fait qu'il n'y a pas assez de bons trangers ici ? Au fait que les Franais ne parlent pas correctement l'anglais ???? Au fait que on en prfre d'autres dans les boites internationales ???


Ce que je dis et maintiiens, c'est que 

le "rayonnement culturel" ne tient absolument pas compte de la langue d'origine, surtout pour les grandes langues historiques dont le franais fait partie. Par contre il tient compte de la qualit de ce qui est produit.
ce n'est pas en ayant des cours en anglais par des profs franais que les tudiants apprendront mieux l'anglais


{EDIT]

Tiens, quand je disais...

Le test d'orthographe s'invite en entreprise




> Mais pourquoi faire passer des tests d'orthographe en entreprise ? Tout est parti d'un constat : "une baisse gnrale du niveau d'orthographe depuis vingt ans", explique Pascal Hostachy, responsable du Projet Voltaire. Et pourtant dans le mme temps, "il y a une plus grande exposition des salaris. Ils crivent tous les jours des mails, sans filtre, sans relecture", poursuit-il.


[/EDIT]

----------


## GPPro

> le "rayonnement culturel" ne tient absolument pas compte de la langue d'origine, surtout pour les grandes langues historiques dont le franais fait partie. Par contre il tient compte de la qualit de ce qui est produit.
> ce n'est pas en ayant des cours en anglais par des profs franais que les tudiants apprendront mieux l'anglais


"Le rayonnement culturel" c'est ton problme. Quand au deuxime point, ce qui est sr c'est que a ne peut que les aider. Alors peut tre que c'est pas la solution idale, mais au moins elle a le mrite d'tre propose et faisable sans trop de problmes.

Aprs on peut aussi ne rien faire et se contenter de rler aprs ceux qui essayent de bouger les choses, c'est aussi une solution. C'est trs franais d'ailleurs. Mais... Dis-moi, ce n'est pas toi qui critique ce genre d'attitude d'habitude ? Paille poutre, etc... .

----------


## gangsoleil

"Autoriser les cours en anglais" n'est pas equivalent a "suivre toute sa scolarite en anglais".

Le fait de pouvoir recruter des professeurs etrangers qui donneront des cours en anglais permet de recruter des specialistes d'un domaine pour qu'ils viennent enseigner, ce qui n'est possible aujourd'hui que s'il parle francais.

Et je suis d'accord avec Pmithrandir lorsqu'il dit que le niveau de francais n'est pas ameliore par des cours en francais a l'universite. En revanche, le niveau de comprehension oral d'une langue etrangere augmente lorsqu'on suit des cours dans cette langue.

Il est beaucoup question du rayonnement du francais, mais il faut aussi accepter que l'anglais est aujourd'hui la langue de communication internationale, et qu'il est presque necessaire de parler anglais.
Certes, cela demande une reforme de l'enseignement des langues au college et au lycee, mais je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'autoriser quelques cours en anglais est un point de debat -- a part pour le principe peut-etre.

----------


## souviron34

> "Le rayonnement culturel" c'est ton problme. Quand au deuxime point, ce qui est sr c'est que a ne peut que les aider. Alors peut tre que c'est pas la solution idale, mais au moins elle a le mrite d'tre propose et faisable sans trop de problmes.
> 
> Aprs on peut aussi ne rien faire et se contenter de rler aprs ceux qui essayent de bouger les choses, c'est aussi une solution. C'est trs franais d'ailleurs. Mais... Dis-moi, ce n'est pas toi qui critique ce genre d'attitude d'habitude ? Paille poutre, etc... .


Pourquoi serait-ce plus compliqu de faire de bons cours de langue ???

----------


## david06600

> Remarque, vu la vido de Souviron, dans quelques dcennies, la langue officielle de la France devrait tre l'arabe !


Si a te fait rire on est mal parti...  Ce n'est pas que la vido de Souviron, mais surtout celle d'un journaliste Russe.  C'est pas avec un journaliste Franais qu'on aurait eu a.  Mais bon a quoi a sert d'en parler vu que la seule chose que cela provoque, c'est de la rigolade...

----------


## GPPro

> Pourquoi serait-ce plus compliqu de faire de bons cours de langue ???


Qui a dit que c'tait mutuellement exclusif ( part toi) ?

----------


## souviron34

> Certes, cela demande une reforme de l'enseignement des langues au college et au lycee, mais je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'autoriser quelques cours en anglais est un point de debat -- *a part pour le principe peut-etre.*


Ben tout le problme est l, sinon il n'y aurait pas besoin d'une loi...


Avoir des confrences en anglais, cela fait belle-lurette qu'il y en a, y compris  la fac..


Et du coup, le problme devient un problme de principe, et sur le principe je suis fondamentalement contre..

Encore une fois, pourquoi nos tudiants devraient-ils en avoir besoin pour tre aussi bons que les autres qui n'en ont pas ??

----------


## souviron34

> Qui a dit que c'tait mutuellement exclusif ( part toi) ?


Simplement parce que c'est le projet de loi....

Son objectif.. Sa raison d'tre...

Tu noteras qu'il ne propose pas d'amliorer les cours de langue...


[EDIT]

Le site et les documents de la loi

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14..._recherche.asp

Aujourd'hui tablie  :




> Principales dispositions du texte
> 
> 
> Article 2:
> Possibilit de dispenser des cours en langues trangres, et de droger au principe selon lequel les enseignements sont en langue franaise, dans le cadre d'accords avec des universits trangres ou de programmes financs par l'Union europenne.
> 
> Article 3 :
> laboration d'une stratgie nationale de l'enseignement suprieur par le ministre charg de l'enseignement suprieur en concertation avec les partenaires concerns.
> 
> ...


[/EDIT]

----------


## Jon Shannow

> "Autoriser les cours en anglais" n'est pas equivalent a "suivre toute sa scolarite en anglais".


Avoir des intervenants trangers faisant des confrences en anglais est une chose, que des professeurs fassent des cours en anglais en est une autre.




> Le fait de pouvoir recruter des professeurs etrangers qui donneront des cours en anglais permet de recruter des specialistes d'un domaine pour qu'ils viennent enseigner, ce qui n'est possible aujourd'hui que s'il parle francais.


Donc, si je te comprends bien, un spcialiste franais allant en enseigner en Angleterre, enseigne en franais. Et, si on recrute un russe, il enseignera en russe, un chinois en chinois, etc... Donc, pour suivre un parcours universitaire, il faut comprendre combien de langues ?  ::roll::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Encore une fois, pourquoi nos tudiants devraient-ils en avoir besoin pour tre aussi bons que les autres qui n'en ont pas ??


Mais les autres en ont !!

En France, on pose des lois restrictives, et ensuite, on regarde, on adapte.

Enseigner en langue francaise, c'est logique ; a mon sens, il n'y a pas besoin de loi pour ca. Mais on en a une.

Maintenant, on veut, par exemple, recruter un prof etranger. Il est d'accord pour venir, mais il ne parle pas francais : il ne peut pas enseigner en France. Donc on fait une loi pour dire que la loi d'avant est toujours appliquee, mais qu'on peut 


> droger au principe selon lequel les enseignements sont en langue franaise, dans le cadre d'accords avec des universits trangres ou de programmes financs par l'Union europenne


il n'est pas dit "tous les cours universitaires doivent etre en anglais".

Dans les autres pays, la plupart des cours sont dans la langue officielle, sauf certains de temps en temps, pour les memes raisons [enseignement par un etranger ne parlant pas suffisamment la langue].

----------


## GPPro

> Avoir des intervenants trangers faisant des confrences en anglais est une chose, que des professeurs fassent des cours en anglais en est une autre.
> 
> 
> Donc, si je te comprends bien, un spcialiste franais allant en enseigner en Angleterre, enseigne en franais. Et, si on recrute un russe, il enseignera en russe, un chinois en chinois, etc... Donc, pour suivre un parcours universitaire, il faut comprendre combien de langues ?


La mauvaise foi n'apporte rien au dbat.

----------


## GPPro

> Simplement parce que c'est le projet de loi....
> 
> Son objectif.. Sa raison d'tre...
> 
> Tu noteras qu'il ne propose pas d'amliorer les cours de langue...


Encore une fois tu racontes n'importe quoi. Amliorer les cours de langue n'est pas le sujet.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Avoir des intervenants trangers faisant des confrences en anglais est une chose, que des professeurs fassent des cours en anglais en est une autre.


A ma connaissance, faire une conference en anglais est interdit, depuis la loi Toubon il y a environ 18 ans. Mais cette partie de la loi n'est pas appliquee.




> Donc, si je te comprends bien, un spcialiste franais allant en enseigner en Angleterre, enseigne en franais. Et, si on recrute un russe, il enseignera en russe, un chinois en chinois, etc... Donc, pour suivre un parcours universitaire, il faut comprendre combien de langues ?


Justement, c'est bien le contraire : tous les specialistes sont anglophones, sauf peut-etre dans certaines disciplines particulieres, car toutes les conferences ont lieu en anglais (sauf en France ou c'est interdit depuis 18 ans). Donc il suffit de savoir parler anglais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La mauvaise foi n'apporte rien au dbat.


Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi.
Si ton professeur super bon, super top moumoute de la mort qui tue ne parle ni franais, ni anglais, on refait alors une loi ?
 ::roll:: 




> Encore une fois tu racontes n'importe quoi. Amliorer les cours de langue n'est pas le sujet.


Disons que c'est le problme, et que la solution n'est pas "on enseigne en anglais  l'universit".

----------


## GPPro

> Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi.
> Si ton professeur super bon, super top moumoute de la mort qui tue ne parle ni franais, ni anglais, on refait alors une loi ?
> 
> 
> 
> Disons que c'est le problme, et que la solution n'est pas "on enseigne en anglais  l'universit".


Ce n'est pas  la fac que tu deviendras bilingue.

----------


## ManusDei

> Encore une fois, pourquoi nos tudiants devraient-ils en avoir besoin pour tre aussi bons que les autres qui n'en ont pas ??


Parce que en informatique (et dans plein d'autres domaines), si tu ne comprends pas l'anglais tu es trs limit dans ce que tu peux faire. Par exemple (tout  fait au hasard), tu ne peux pas aller bosser au Canada, ou alors uniquement dans quelques coins trs spcifiques.

D'ailleurs l'extrait du texte que tu as mis ne parle pas d'anglais, mais de langues trangres, donc c'est adaptable selon le contexte.

----------


## souviron34

> Encore une fois tu racontes n'importe quoi. Amliorer les cours de langue n'est pas le sujet.


Ben il me semblait, au dpart de l'argument de la ministre....

Maintenant a a driv..





> Justement, c'est bien le contraire :* tous les specialistes sont anglophone*s, sauf peut-etre dans certaines disciplines particulieres, car toutes les conferences ont lieu en anglais (sauf en France ou c'est interdit depuis 18 ans). Donc il suffit de savoir parler anglais.


Tu te rends compte de l'norrmit que tu es train de raconter ????  ::calim2:: 

Chinois, Japonais, Russes, et autres Brsileins ou Allemands *ne sont pas anglophones...*

*Ils parlent anglais*, c'est diffrent. Comme nous devrions tre capable de le faire, par des cours de langue... 





> Parce que en informatique (et dans plein d'autres domaines), si tu ne comprends pas l'anglais tu es trs limit dans ce que tu peux faire. Par exemple (tout  fait au hasard), tu ne peux pas aller bosser au Canada, ou alors uniquement dans quelques coins trs spcifiques.


Et ??? J'ai boss 17 ans en anglais au Canada,  y compris sur la Cte Ouest.. en ayant appris  l'cole et en fac, dans des cours de langue.. Mme  Montral j'ai pratiquement toujours travaill en anglais, et la plupart de mes amis sont anglophones.

Ce qui te rend *bilingue* c'est l'immersion. Point final.. Lire, rver, et penser dans l'autre langue..  Pour *parler* dans des confrences ou les *comprendre*, des cours de langue c'est OK..



Enfin, moi je m'en fous, hein, mais c'est pas moi qui se plaint de la baisse de la France, de son aura, de la dindustrialisarion, de la perte du systme, des dlocalisations, etc etc... 

Mais enfin je trouve a absurde, et dssprant...

'fin bon, moi je m'en fous, je terminerais mes jours chez les anglophones.. Mais aprs a n'allez pas rler sur le dclin....

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce qui te rend *bilingue* c'est l'immersion. Point final.. Lire, rver, et penser dans l'autre langue..  Pour *parler* dans des confrences ou les *comprendre*, des cours de langue c'est OK..


Mais avoir des cours dans une autre langue, c'est quand mme un bon entrainement ( condition d'avoir un prof qui parle correctement l'anglais). Ca ne remplacera jamais l'immersion, a c'est clair, mais c'est un plus.

Bon, a ne rsoud pas le problme des tudiants qui arriveront avec un bagage d'anglais misrable et qui ne s'en sortiront pas dans la matire enseigne en anglais.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Tu te rends compte de l'norrmit que tu es train de raconter ???? 
> 
> Chinois, Japonais, Russes, et autres Brsileins ou Allemands *ne sont pas anglophones...*
> 
> *Ils parlent anglais*, c'est diffrent. Comme nous devrions tre capable de le faire, par des cours de langue...


Je voulais dire qu'ils parlent anglais, pas que l'anglais est leur langue maternelle. Sauf que je ne trouve pas le mot pour ca, a part anglophone.




> Ce qui te rend *bilingue* c'est l'immersion. Point final.. Lire, rver, et penser dans l'autre langue


Mais personne ne dit le contraire !! Cette loi dit juste qu'il est possible de donner des cours en anglais.




> Enfin, moi je m'en fous, hein, mais c'est pas moi qui se plaint de la baisse de la France, de son aura, de la dindustrialisarion, de la perte du systme, des dlocalisations, etc etc... 
> 
> Mais enfin je trouve a absurde, et dssprant...


La langue francaise qui rayonne dans le monde, c'est au 18 ou au 19eme siecle, guere apres. On peut dire ce que l'on veut, mais aujourd'hui, la langue de communication "standard", c'est l'anglais.
A partir de la, on peut accepter que des chercheurs etrangers viennent donnent des cours dans cette langue, ou pas. Mais s'enfermer pour defendre a tout prix sa langue, je ne vois pas l'interet.

Il vaudrait mieux bien apprendre le francais et les langues etrangeres, ca tirerait le niveau vers le haut.

----------


## souviron34

> Je voulais dire qu'ils parlent anglais, pas que l'anglais est leur langue maternelle. Sauf que je ne trouve pas le mot pour ca, a part anglophone.


Ils parlent anglais  :;):  

Ce n'est pas la mme chose que "anglophone".






> La langue francaise qui rayonne dans le monde, c'est au 18 ou au 19eme siecle, guere apres.


Trs trange................................

Pourquoi le Conseil des Nations, puis l'ONU, l'UNESCO, la CEE, puis le Conseil de l'Europe, l'Agence Spatiale Eurpenne, et tous les organismes europens ont-ils 2 langues officielles , dont le franais ????

Pourtant, pour certains ils ne datent que d'il y a 20 ans les plus anciens 60...





> Il vaudrait mieux bien apprendre le francais et les langues etrangeres, ca tirerait le niveau vers le haut.


Je suis bien d'accord, et c'est exactement pour a que des cours de langue sont plus adapts que une autorisation officielle qui, si j'en crois les Directeurs de l'ESSEC, Sup de Co et autres, ne font qu'officialiser le fait que ce ne sont pas des trangers qui donnent des cours en anglais mais des Franais......

Mais enfin, si on veut dfinitivement enterrer notre pays, c'est bien la voie  suivre... Je dis bravo... mais aprs qu'on ne vienne pas me sortir des arguments sur "l'exception culturelle" et autres du mme acabit..

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce que tu ne comprends pas souviron c'est que si dans le pass le francais tait important dans le monde, entre autre de part la place centrale de la France en Europe, c'est de moins en moins le cas. Le temps ou 95% des diplms sortaient des universit europennes et amricaines est rvolu, 80% des tudiants talentueux sont asiatiques et ils parlent anglais a coup sur.

Si on veut travailler avec eux, leur faire apprendre une langue est ridicule, ils iront ailleur ou on les accueillera a bras ouvert.

Pour l'assomption comme quoi il faut des cours de langue et non des cours gnraux fait en langue anglaise... c'est pour moi ridicule.
un cours de langue reste et restera inintressant. 
Si les classe europennes fonctionne, c'est pour une raison. On cr un besoin, mme artificiel qui force a apprendre.

mon amie travaille dans un tablissement de ce type ou les tudiants passent des diplmes de droits en Franais a Bucarest. Tous les cours sont en Franais. Et c'est un peu marche ou crve, tout est en Franais, l'administratif, etc... personne ne parle Roumain dans l'organisation et seul le franais est autoris mme entre les tudiants.

Pour ma part, quand mes enfants seront grands, jespre qu'ils auront la possibilit de suivre des cours en anglais au moins la moiti du temps ds que possible.(par l j'entends ds la maternelle, et pas que quelques minutes par semaines.)
Si je vis a l'tranger, une cole en anglais m'irait trs bien.

La langue m'importe peu... que le franais survive ou pas... c'est pareil. Mon terrain de jeu c'est le monde, jespre que mes enfants auront le mme... Et la meilleur manire de leur donner accs a cela, c'est de leur apprendre la langue international de fit(parce que la plus simple) l'anglais.

Et si le franais devient notre latin, tant pis...90% de la culture franais a moins de 400 ans... et 90% de celle ci date du 20me sicle(peut tre ^pas le mieux, mais bon...)
On la traduira en langage moderne si il le faut un jour...

----------


## GrandFather

> Pourquoi le Conseil des Nations, puis l'ONU, l'UNESCO, la CEE, puis le Conseil de l'Europe, l'Agence Spatiale Eurpenne, et tous les organismes europens ont-ils 2 langues officielles , dont le franais ????


Pour les autres il faudrait que je vrifie, mais l'ONU a six langues officielles (dont le franais). Le franais et l'anglais comme seules langues de travail a date des premires annes suivant la seconde guerre mondiale, depuis toutes sont devenues langues de travail.

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, je n'avais pas lu.

La plupart de ces agences sont juste avec les langues des 2 gagnants de la guerre de 39-45.

Et le franais disparait aussi de la bas, les traductions sont souvent trs en retard... plusieurs annes parfois...

----------


## souviron34

Moi je mangerais peut-tre les pissenlits par la racine  ce moment-l, mais vous allez voir quelle socit vous prparez  vos enfants... 

Ce qui me fait doucement rigoler c'est que beaucoup ici qui dfendent a sont pami les plus anti-amricanistes...


C'est vous qui choisissez votre futur, hein ??

----------


## GrandFather

> Moi je mangerais peut-tre les pissenlits par la racine  ce moment-l, mais vous allez voir quelle socit vous prparez  vos enfants...


A ce moment-l, on n'appellera plus cela des pissenlits mais des "dandelions".  ::mrgreen:: 

Tiens, d'ailleurs, le mot a une thymologie franaise (dent-de-lion). Marrant, hein ?

----------


## david06600

> Moi je mangerais peut-tre les pissenlits par la racine  ce moment-l, mais vous allez voir quelle socit vous prparez  vos enfants... 
> 
> Ce qui me fait doucement rigoler c'est que beaucoup ici qui dfendent a sont pami les plus anti-amricanistes...
> 
> 
> C'est vous qui choisissez votre futur, hein ??


Qui est anti-amricain ici ??  Tous les intervenants ici sont mondialistes qui au mieux s'en foutent de la France, de son histoire, de son terroir, de sa langue, au pire prouvent de la haine.  La plupart veulent converger vers un gouvernement unique mondial, une langue unique mondial, une culture unique mondial, pensant que cela simplifiera les rapports, les changes...Si un seul d'entre eux tait anti-amricain, alors il serait aussi anti-europe et anti-mondialiste.

----------


## souviron34

> A ce moment-l, on n'appellera plus cela des pissenlits mais des "dandelions". 
> 
> Tiens, d'ailleurs, le mot a une thymologie franaise (dent-de-lion). Marrant, hein ?


Tout comme "filrt" (_conter fleurette_), "tennis" (_"tenesz"_), mais aussi "carte blanche", "rendez-vous", "canap", et autres "voirdire"....  ::): 

Mais bon...

Vsiblement il faut lever le c.l pour se la faire enfoncer bien profond... Et tout le monde soutient....

D'ailleurs beaucoup des mmes sont contre les essais des OGM sous prtexte que "a peut essaimer dans les autres champs", or ici aucune limite n'est donne, dans la loi.... Cela part donc exactement du mme principe..

Je suis prt  parier que dans 10 ans, 90% des cours de Sciences Po, ESSEC, etc, seront en anglais...

Et qu'on continuera  se plaindre du fait qu'on est une nation qui diminue, sur le plan de la recherche et du reste.... Tout simplement parce que ce n'est pas le problme auquel on s'attaque....


Mais bon, le bon sens est la chose du monde la moins partage, alors ...


En fait, a va faire exactement comme les grandes "rformes de l'orthographe".. On va sacrifier 2 ou 3 gnrations, et puis on va raliser qu'on a tout perdu, et on va tenter de faire machine arrire.. Sauf que, comme pour l'orthographe et/ou la discipline, a va tre dur  faire quand il n'y a plus les bases.. y compris chez les profs..

----------


## gangsoleil

En meme temps, la derniere "loi" sur le francais, c'est la loi Toubon, qui n'est franchement pas brillante...

Et oui, la France n'est plus reine du monde, c'est un fait. On peut soit l'accepter, et essayer de faire quelque chose, soit regreter, dire que c'etait mieux avant, et qu'il faut surtout faire comme avant, parce que c'etait mieux.

A titre personnel, je suis plus pour la premiere solution, qui pourrait se traduire par "evoluer avec son temps".

Un eleve qui est bien form et qui est ouvert sur le monde est, a mon sens, un bien meilleur ambassadeur que la loi Toubon, ou ce genre de chose.

----------


## david06600

> A titre personnel, je suis plus pour la premiere solution, qui pourrait se traduire par "evoluer avec son temps".


Donc moi, je suis contre cette loi ou la faon dont elle va tre applique, donc je ne suis pas voluer, je suis tout recroqueviller sur moi mme, tout ratatin, je vis dans une cave et je ressemble a Gollum ?
Il y a une diffrence entre voluer avec son temps, tre ouvert, et faire n'importe quoi.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il y a une diffrence entre voluer avec son temps, tre ouvert, et faire n'importe quoi.


Oui enfin si tu espres avoir des actions cohrentes de la part des politiques, t'as pas fini d'attendre...

----------


## Invit

> Je suis prt  parier que dans 10 ans, 90% des cours de Sciences Po, ESSEC, etc, seront en anglais...


Je ne crois pas, simplement parce que la plupart des profs de ces honorables institutions n'ont pas le niveau d'anglais qu'ils se targuent d'avoir, et auraient du mal  faire tout un enseignement en anglais, aussi parce que les lves auraient bien du mal  rdiger leurs devoirs,  intervenir en cours, etc... dans autre chose que le pidgin, l'analogue pour l'anglais du latin de cuisine, ou du petit ngre.

A mon avis, cette rforme fera long feu. L'ide qu'on va attirer, en enseignant en anglais, des super lves qui prfreront les cours en anglais donns par un prof franais  Paris, aux cours en anglais donns  Oxford, Stanford, ou Princeton, est assez amusante. De mme, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on donne une bonne image de l'universit en promettant aux lves qui daigneront venir (aprs avoir t refuss  Liverpool, Nottingham, Mobile et St Louis) de ne pas les embter avec le Franais. 

Ct apprentissage des langues trangres, on constate qu'une partie importante de la population a du mal avec l'orthographe et la grammaire de leur langue maternelle, que l'expression crite et la culture gnrale ne se sont jamais aussi mal portes, et la solution serait... d'enseigner l'anglais davantage. Je reste un peu sceptique, tant sur le rsultat que sur l'anglais qui sera ainsi enseign. Mon impression est que ce sera du pidgin, l'quivalent du petit ngre, ou du latin de cuisine... 

Et pour rpondre  Pierre, enseigner une matire dans une langue trangre que tu matrises mal, et que l'enseignant matrise mal, c'est un moyen sur de n'apprendre ni la langue, ni la matire. 

Bref, on est dans un gentil dlire franco-franais, avec son mpris pour la culture nationale (y'a nation dedans, c'est mal, et puis culture, c'est litiste, alors c'est mal aussi), ses solutions  l'emporte pice (yaka enseigner en anglais, c'est un peu comme yaka enlever race du prambule de la constitution), et une certaine hypocrisie de nos lites, qui ne sont ABSOLUMENT pas concernes par le sujet, parce qu'elles placent depuis longtemps leurs enfants dans des coles internationales, les envoient en stage  l'tranger, mais qui ont la gentillesse de penser aux "petits pauvres" qui vont comme cela bien parler pidgin pour devenir des citoyens du monde, j'espre qu'eux y'en aura contents, quand mme...

Mais bon, ce projet de loi a permis de faire parler de madame Fioraso, qui tait reste bien invisible jusque l, et peut tre de sauver sa place lors du prochain remaniement (y'a bon ppettes, comme on dit en franais du futur)

Francois
(et puis oui, me revoila, les membres de ce fil mritent qu'on ravale un peu sa fiert... et bon, dcouvrir aujourd'hui que les forums ne sont pas exactement des exemples de fonctionnement dmocratique, ou de libert d'expression, c'est tre un peu naif, non?)

----------


## souviron34

> Et oui, la France n'est plus reine du monde, c'est un fait. On peut soit l'accepter, et essayer de faire quelque chose
> ..
> A titre personnel, je suis plus pour la premiere solution, qui pourrait se traduire par "evoluer avec son temps".


Moi aussi, mais entre voluer avec son temps, ne plus tre reine du monde, et abandonner ses particluratis et sa culture, il y a une marge..


Encore une fois, personne ne dit qu'il ne faut pas voluer...

Simplement, il y a des moyens d'voluer qui prservent la culture, et d'autres non...

Regarde : les Chinoiis ont toujours leur culture, et pourtant ils parlent anglais couramment, pour les scientifiques.. Et a ne date pas d'aujourd'hui.. De 84  86 j'ai boss  Vancouver avec un astronome chinois (de Shangai) qui parlait anglais...

L c'est  peu prs comme si on disait "pas de problme, puisqu'on n'est plus rois du monde autant abandonner tout"..

Alors qu'on nous oblige  avoir un quota non ngligeable de chansons franaises aux radios, de production franaise aux tls, que la majorti des films et sries trangres sont doubls  la tl (surtout nationale), on a de plus en plus de chanteurs franais qui chantent en anglais, on utilise des termes anglais dans notre jargon informatique alors que les qubcois ont tout un tas de termes franais (_dverminage, clavardage, ml, ..._) et l c'est l'enseignement qu'on va abandonner progressivement.. Sous un faux prtexte, car encore une fois ce n'est pas la langue d'enseignement qui est la rponse, que ce soit  la venue des trangers ou  l'exportation des franais...


Mais bon, a va avec le fait d'tre  genoux devant les Chinois, de faire les fier--bras pour aller dfendre des soi-disants rvoutions ailleurs, etc...


Je te dis, moi je m'en fous, j'ai 56 ans cette anne, et je serais mort quand vos enfants chercheront du boulot. 

Mais simplement il y a une seule chose dont on pouvait tre fier en tant que Franais  l'tranger : la culture... et son rayonnement, qui faisait que mme un employ municipal de Montral regardait TV5, un Amricain des San Juan Islands au arge de Seattle, ou de Cornwall au sud de l'Ontario, ou de Providence  Cape Cod ftait le 14 Juillet en chantant la Marseillaise en franais,  et t'numrait les grands hommes et penseurs franais.. Qu'une grande partie des femmes amriciaines ont "The Second Sex", de Simone de Beauvoir, etc... Pour le reste moi j'ai honte de dire que je suis Franais : entre l'arrogance de mes concitoyens en voyage, le fait d'tre le premier pays producteur d'armes par tte d'habitant, plus quelques "babioles" comme l'Affaire du Rainbow Warrior et autres DSK...

APPRENDRE A PARLER et  RESPECTER les autres est une chose.. Abandonner sa culture en est une autre..

Note bien ce que je dis, et essaye de t'en rappeler dans 20 ans....  ::):

----------


## david06600

> Oui enfin si tu espres avoir des actions cohrentes de la part des politiques, t'as pas fini d'attendre...


Et le pire c'est de trouver a normal.

----------


## david06600

> L c'est  peu prs comme si on disait "pas de problme, puisqu'on n'est plus rois du monde autant abandonner tout"..


Je dirai qu'actuellement la mentalit de certain c'est plutt, on ne veut SURTOUT pas tre les rois du monde, et on fait tout pour y arriver.

----------


## souviron34

> Francois
> (et puis oui, me revoila,


Re- bienvenue  ::): 





> Et pour rpondre  Pierre, enseigner une matire dans une langue trangre que tu matrises mal, et que l'enseignant matrise mal, c'est un moyen sur de n'apprendre ni la langue, ni la matire. 
> 
> Bref, on est dans un gentil dlire franco-franais, avec son mpris pour la culture nationale (y'a nation dedans, c'est mal, et puis culture, c'est litiste, alors c'est mal aussi), ses solutions  l'emporte pice (yaka enseigner en anglais, c'est un peu comme yaka enlever race du prambule de la constitution), et une certaine hypocrisie de nos lites, qui ne sont ABSOLUMENT pas concernes par le sujet, parce qu'elles placent depuis longtemps leurs enfants dans des coles internationales, les envoient en stage  l'tranger, mais qui ont la gentillesse de penser aux "petits pauvres" qui vont comme cela bien parler pidgin pour devenir des citoyens du monde, j'espre qu'eux y'en aura contents, quand mme...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais vu que ce sont nos belles lites qui y ont pens, et que la modestie n'est pas le plus fort de leurs traits de caractre, j'ai bien peur qu'il faille pas mal de temps avant que un virage pris ne se re-ngocie...  Quand on voit les reportages sur les cours  l'ESSEC et HEC, avec de bons profs franais avec un super-accent  faire tordre de dire n'importe quel anglophone, je ne suis vraiment pas certain que a s'arrte demain et reste lettre morte dans les autres tablissements.. 


Vu que l on se dit que "on a la solution", combien de temps faudra-t-il,  ton avis, pour qu'ils acceptent de voir que a ne l'tait pas ??

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour re prciser, je suis pour la diffusion de la culture franaise, ceci  travers de la diffusion largement facilite de nos films, sries dans le monde entier, mais galement par l'ouverture ou la plus grande accessibilit des coles franaises dans le monde, ou la mise a disposition de prof gracieusement aux pays pour qu'ils forment les jeunes de ces pays.

Mais, une langue ne s'apprend que si on y a un intrt tangible. Pour beaucoup, l'intret, c'est de regarder des films en VO, pour d'autres de lire... d'autres de voyager ou d'immigrer, ou encore d'avoir la possibilit de travailler dans des meilleur job. 

Plus le but est loign du prsent, moins l'apprentissage est facile.
Posons-nous donc la premire question, comment faire en sorte que les gens aient envie d'apprendre le franais. Et si la rponse est uniquement : parce que les franais refusent d'apprendre l'anglais... c'est pas la bonne rponse.(personnellement, je ne me forme pas pour parler  des c**s qui ne veulent pas faire le mme effort vers moi)



Ensuite, que des enseignant franais fasse les cours en anglais pour attirer les tudiants... bof... en plus ils ne savent pas parler pour une grosse partie d'entre eux...

Par contre, qu'on attire les tudiants thsards en leur permettant d'enseigner / changer en anglais... l a me parait intelligent et bnfique pour tout le monde.
Mais encore une fois, je diffrencie ltudiant du troupeau qu'on forme a faire un travail et celui qui est utile  la recherche franaise.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Moi aussi, mais entre voluer avec son temps, ne plus tre reine du monde, et abandonner ses particluratis et sa culture, il y a une marge..


Nous sommes bien d'accord.





> Alors qu'on nous oblige  avoir un quota non ngligeable de chansons franaises aux radios, de production franaise aux tls, que la majorti des films et sries trangres sont doubls  la tl (surtout nationale), on a de plus en plus de chanteurs franais qui chantent en anglais, on utilise des termes anglais dans notre jargon informatique alors que les qubcois ont tout un tas de termes franais (_dverminage, clavardage, ml, ..._) et l c'est l'enseignement qu'on va abandonner progressivement..


Mais est-ce que tu crois que ces quotas, ou ces obligations de diffuser une serie etrangere en francais, apportent quoi que ce soit a la culture ? Que le fait de parler de deverminage au lieu de debuggage apporte quelque chose a la culture ?
La langue francaise, comme presque toutes les langues, evolue au contacte des civilisations qu'elle cotoie. Vous citiez les mots francais de la langue anglaise, mais on peut aussi citer les mots etrangers qui composent notre langue, que ce soit alambic (de l'arabe al 'inbq -- pardon pour l'orthographe), l'accordeon (de l'allemand), boulevard (du neerlandais), ...
Et la francisation des termes est, a mon sens, une absurdite complete (Tu me pretes ton cdrom ?). Oui, beaucoup de termes des "nouvelles technologies" sont issus de l'anglais. Est-ce si grave que ca de les laisser entrer dans le langage courant ?




> Mais simplement il y a une seule chose dont on pouvait tre fier en tant que Franais  l'tranger : la culture... et son rayonnement


Mais ce n'est pas parce que tu auras des professeurs francais que tu auras une meilleure culture ! 
A la rigueuer, si tu as des cours de culture, pourquoi pas, mais dans l'enseignement superieur, ce n'est pas si courant que ca.




> APPRENDRE A PARLER et  RESPECTER les autres est une chose.. Abandonner sa culture en est une autre..
> 
> Note bien ce que je dis, et essaye de t'en rappeler dans 20 ans....


Mais ce n'est pas en suivant un cours dans une langue etrangere que tu vas abandonner pour autant ta culture !

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on avait une loi dbile (Toubon) qu'on doit en avoir une pire pour corriger ? Si ?

Comme je l'ai dj dit, que l'on se penche sur la formation en anglais de nos enfants, au collge et au lyce avant de vouloir enseigner en anglais  l'universit. A moins que le but soit de n'accueillir que des trangers parlant anglais dans nos universits, car, avec notre systme ducatif actuel (qui est le meilleur du monde  ::roll:: ) aucun gus sortant du lyce ne sera capable de suivre des cours en anglais en fac.

Et, comme l'a dit trs sensment une personne, suivre des cours d'une matire en anglais, par un prof dont ce n'est pas la langue, et qu'il ne la matrise pas forcment, alors que soit mme on n'est pas  l'aise dans cette langue, a n'aidera ni  matriser la langue, ni  comprendre la matire.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est rigolo,  partir du mme texte de loi, vous ne parlez pas de la mme chose (opposants et soutiens).

----------


## r0d

Sans transition, une petite histoire belge: ici  Bruxelles, au cinma, la plupart des films sont projets en V.O, sous-titrs en franais et nerlandais. La premire fois a surprend. ^_^

----------


## Invit

> C'est rigolo,  partir du mme texte de loi, vous ne parlez pas de la mme chose (opposants et soutiens).


C'est normal. Le dbat politique porte rarement sur les textes, mais trs souvent sur l'ide qu'on s'en fait, et les implications qu'on y voit.

Francois

----------


## Loceka

> Sans transition, une petite histoire belge: ici  Bruxelles, au cinma, la plupart des films sont projets en V.O, sous-titrs en franais et nerlandais. La premire fois a surprend. ^_^


Et on voit encore l'image derrire ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## david06600

> Sans transition, une petite histoire belge: ici  Bruxelles, au cinma, la plupart des films sont projets en V.O, sous-titrs en franais et nerlandais. La premire fois a surprend. ^_^


Oh my God ! WTF !!

Tant mieux, profites en bien en BELGIQUE...

----------


## Deadpool

> Sans transition, une petite histoire belge: ici  Bruxelles, au cinma, la plupart des films sont projets en V.O, sous-titrs en franais et nerlandais. La premire fois a surprend. ^_^


A Paris, c'est souvent le cas aussi (sauf pour le ST nerlandais bien videmment).

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sans transition, une petite histoire belge: ici  Bruxelles, au cinma, la plupart des films sont projets en V.O, sous-titrs en franais et nerlandais. La premire fois a surprend. ^_^


En roumanie aussi, ce qui est bien pratique... et ce qui donne une autre dimension aux films.

Dailleur, c'est rigolo, aucun de mes collgue ici ne comprenait comment on pouvait se passer de la bande son..."Mais c'est 50% du film la voix d'Al Pacino !!!"

----------


## Invit

> En roumanie aussi, ce qui est bien pratique... et ce qui donne une autre dimension aux films.


C'est vrai qu'un film chinois sous titr en roumain, a donne une autre dimension au film! Et c'est pareil pour les romans, note. Un bon roman chinois, avec un coup de google translate dessus, c'est bien meilleur qu'une traduction faite par on ne sait qui... Pis les chansons, comme le disait un garon que j'aime bien "j'aime mieux les chansons en tranger, on peut rver"

Srieusement, le sous titrage,  moins de bien connatre la langue d'origine, c'est un pis aller.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Sans transition, une petite histoire belge: ici  Bruxelles, au cinma, la plupart des films sont projets en V.O, sous-titrs en franais et nerlandais. La premire fois a surprend. ^_^





> Dailleur, c'est rigolo, aucun de mes collgue ici ne comprenait comment on pouvait se passer de la bande son..."Mais c'est 50% du film la voix d'Al Pacino !!!"


Absolument...

Que ce soit la voix de De Niro, de Matt Damon, de Tom Cruise, de Nick Nolte, Nicholson, Susan Sarandon, Glenn Close, mais aussi des algriens-nes, gyptiens-nes, hindous-es, chinois-es, alllemand-es, .... 


Sans compter les "erreurs" de traduction pour faire plaisir au publc local..

J'ai souvenance d'un film.... En franais "_Voyage au bout de l'enfer_"...

Toutes les critiques en France (_et comment je l'ai vu la premire fois_) taient "encore un film sur la Guerre du Vietnam"... 

Et puis je l'ai revu au Canada, avec le titre original "_Deer hunter_" (chasseur de daims)... Et a n'a rien  voir....

Dans l'original, le sujet est "l'impact d'une guerre sur une bande de copains et un village, et comment l'amiti peut tre plus forte"... La guerre n'est qu'une toile de fond... avec son lot de blessures, morts, handicaps, sparations.. Mais le sujet c'est le village d'origine, et les amis..

Pratiquement personne que je connais en France n'a vu le vrai sujet...

C'est d'ailleurs pareil pour Undergound, de Kusturica, vu ici comme une apologie de la Serbie en pleine guere yougoslave, et de pleins d'autres..

C'est bien pour a que je mentionnais a dans le post plus haut...  Il serait bien plus efficace pour la formation et l'apprentissage des langues d'avoir les VO sous-titres que des versions doubles... (_mme "les experts", "FBI ports disparus", et aures "Grey's anatomy" ou "Dr House" ou "Lost" sont incomparables en VO_)..

Et c'est une des raisons, alors qu'ils ne bnficient de notre enseignement, pour laquelle beaucoup de pays "mergents" au sens rel, c.a.d par exemple le Maghreb, le Moyen-Orient, ou le Brsil et l'Amrique du Sud, apprenent pas mal plus en ce moment que nous : ils ont presque tous des antennes satellites, et captent beaucoup de programmes du monde entier... CNN eest diffus en anglais  peu prs partout, Europe News en franais et en anglais par exemple au Maghreb et on l'a  peu prs partout en Europe....

----------


## david06600

> En roumanie aussi, ce qui est bien pratique... et ce qui donne une autre dimension aux films.
> 
> Dailleur, c'est rigolo, aucun de mes collgue ici ne comprenait comment on pouvait se passer de la bande son..."Mais c'est 50% du film la voix d'Al Pacino !!!"


Surtout que le son effectivement c'est vachement important quand on ne voit plus l'image  force de lire les sous-titres.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est vrai qu'un film chinois sous titr en roumain, a donne une autre dimension au film: a permet d'imaginer l'histoire, et  chaque fois qu'on revoit le film, on peut inventer autre chose.
> 
> Srieusement, le sous titrage,  moins de bien connatre la langue d'origine, c'est un pis aller.
> 
> Francois


Je suis pas du tout d'accord  ::): 

Dans les films que j'avais mentionn dans l'autre thread (chinois), tu les as vus en VO ?

De mme, as-tu vu "Monsoon Wedding" ou "Salaam Bombay" en VO sous-titre ? 

Sauf si vraiment c'et un truc comme une srie, o les sous-tritrages ne sont pas vidents (par exemple Borgen ou Athufim, sur Arte), en gnral c'est bien mieux en VO, surtout pour tout ce qui est anglophone ou germanophone... Et trs souvent en arabe aussi..

Aprs, a dpend des ralisateurs..

C'est sr que pour un tranger voir un film de Godard en franais, a va pas tre vident... Mais voir Quai des Brumes, Chao pantin, ou ... oui

----------


## david06600

> Et trs souvent en arabe aussi..


Tu dois saigner des oreilles  la fin du film je pense.

----------


## souviron34

pas du tout..

*Si* les sous-titrages sont bien faits, c'est naturel..

Imagine avoir Depardieu, ou Adjani, Catherine Deneuve, ou Jean Reno ou Jean Rochefort, Bernard Blier, Gabin, ...oui qui sais-je, parler en arabe, en chinois, en amricain, .... avec la voix d'un comdien(ne) local, qu tout le monde finit par reconnaitre...

----------


## Invit

> Dans les films que j'avais mentionn dans l'autre thread (chinois), tu les as vus en VO ?


Je n'ai pas lu l'autre thread, et je regarde peu de films, de toutes faons, mais je sais le chinois, et je peux te promettre que pour tous les films que j'ai vu, les sous titres sont extrmement mauvais, voire catastrophiques. 

Ca tient  deux choses : 
- le budget sous titrage est gnralement trs faible, donc c'est fait au kilomtre
- il y a des contraintes techniques, ds que ca parle vite, il ne faut pas trop de mots  l'cran

Mais, dans le cas des films chinois, c'est sur que les voix d'origines sont exotiques, et que c'est ce que viennent chercher pas mal de spectateurs (avec un contenu politis qu'ils trouvent dans tlrama). Ils ratent le sens, les subtilits, mais ils ont l'exotisme.

En fait, j'aurais tendance  dire que plus le film est basique, plus il supporte le sous titrage, plus il est complexe, plus la traduction est utile. C'est comme lire un roman dans une langue que tu maitrises mal, en fait, tu es drolement fier de l'avoir fait,mais tu rates au passage toutes les subtilits qu'un traducteur pourrait faire passer. 

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Tu dois saigner des oreilles  la fin du film je pense.





> Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.

----------


## souviron34

> mais tu rates au passage toutes les subtilits qu'un traducteur pourrait faire passer.


ou pas  :;): 

Perce que, comme avec l'crit,  l'oral faut que a tienne dans les timeframe..  ::aie:: 

PS: les films chinois, c'tait "the blue kite" et "Balzac et la petite tailleuse chinoise"..

----------


## Invit

> Imagine avoir Depardieu, ou Adjani, Catherine Deneuve, ou Jean Reno ou Jean Rochefort, Bernard Blier, Gabin, ...oui qui sais-je, parler en arabe, en chinois, en amricain, .... avec la voix d'un comdien(ne) local, qu tout le monde finit par reconnaitre...


J'ai vu la grande vadrouille en chinois, et j'en garde un excellent souvenir... Je connais des chinois qui sont capables de te citer, en chinois, des passages entiers des Misrables (le film des annes 70). Je crois qu'il y a un snobisme trs franais dans cette obsession de la VO. 

Francois

----------


## david06600

> pas du tout..
> 
> *Si* les sous-titrages sont bien faits, c'est naturel..
> 
> Imagine avoir Depardieu, ou Adjani, Catherine Deneuve, ou Jean Reno ou Jean Rochefort, Bernard Blier, Gabin, ...oui qui sais-je, parler en arabe, en chinois, en amricain, .... avec la voix d'un comdien(ne) local, qu tout le monde finit par reconnaitre...


Mais oui je dconne, voyons.  Personnellement pour avoir test les 2 types de visionnage d'un film,  la longue je prfre le doublage, mais je comprend qu'on puisse aimer la VO.  Je prcise que je parle assez bien anglais.

----------


## r0d

> C'est comme lire un roman dans une langue que tu maitrises mal, en fait, tu es drolement fier de l'avoir fait


Mais surtout, a t'as fait normment progresser dans cette langue.

----------


## david06600

@r0d: c'est bizarre je pense la mme chose de toi, Monsieur je me sens au dessus du lot.

----------


## souviron34

> Je crois qu'il y a un snobisme trs franais dans cette obsession de la VO.


Et je crois qu'il y a un snobisme trs franais  la dnigrer  :;): 

Honntement, on n'a mme pas un festival populaire, un truc comme la Fte de la Musique, o partout on aurait a, mme pour une dure limite..

Et le sujet ayant t sur le fait que les Franais parlaient pas trop bien les langues, a pourrait aider..



(_et d'ailleurs, pour ceux qui pensent encore que des cours en anglais amliorerait, coutez nos beaux dirigeants, forms  l'ENA, avec tout ce qu'il faut de cours, et pour certains une bonne longue carrire (voir Fabius ou Mocovici par exemple). a les aide pas vraiment, hein ?? Parce que quand on les coute, ben..... C'est pas la joie... A part DSK et Lagarde_)

----------


## Invit

> PS: les films chinois, c'tait "the blue kite" et "Balzac et la petite tailleuse chinoise"..


Le premier, je ne sais pas, le second, c'est peut tre l'exception pour une raison simple : le ralisateur, Dai Sijie, est l'auteur du livre, qu'il a crit en franais. On a donc, un roman en franais, adapt en chinois par son auteur, chinois, qui habite en France depuis un demi sicle, et crit en franais. 

On peut donc esprer que les sous titres fassent autorit...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Le premier, je ne sais pas,


En fait, c'est un peu "le prcdent" : la Chine entre 1947 et 1970.. Par un ralisateur chinois, sur une famille , avec tous ses dboires et atermoiements (_les uns rentrent au PC, sont purgs, dnoncs par leurs enfants, etc_)

----------


## souviron34

tiens un p'tit exemple :

Alex Hepburn, une voix sublime venue d'Outre-Manche

parle un franais excellent, mais..... est venue passer 4 ans ici.... 

Vu ce qu'elle dit de ses cours - ou plutt abscence de - de musique, m'tonnerais qu'elle ait eu beaucoup de cours en franais durant ses tudes...

 ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Pour le doublage, en allemagne (encore l'allemagne !  ::mrgreen:: ) ils choisissent souvent une personne qui a une voix avec les mmes intonations que l'original, donc le passage VO-VA se fait sans douleur. J'ai fait des passages japonais/allemand, c'est pourtant pas des langues avec des consonnances trs proches et c'est bien pass.




> Je crois qu'il y a un snobisme trs franais dans cette obsession de la VO.


Bof. D'autres pays d'Europe passent depuis plus longtemps les films en VOST au cinma, et en plus grand nombre (les USA eux achtent les droits et refont un film).

----------


## Invit

Bon, on cause, mais pendant ce temps l, la loi est vote. En lisant l'article, j'ai dcouvert qu'elle fixait aussi un objectif : 50% d'une classe d'age diplome du suprieur. L'histoire ne dit pas quelle proportion de ces 50% saura lire sans bouger les lvres et conjuguer les verbes du premier groupe aux temps de l'indicatif.


Toujours sur l'internet dchan, on apprenait galement que Najat VB prenait le train demain pour aller assister au premier mariage homo, avec plein de journalistes et un escadron de gendarmes mobiles. L'un des futurs poux expliquait dans le journal qu'il se mariait "autant par militantisme que par amour", moi j'aurais dit a la veille de mon mariage, ma future m'aurait probablement coll une paire de gifles... 

Et comme il n'y a pas de raison qu'il n'y ait que les pros qui soient ridicules, ce soir, les antis organisent une "veille funbre" devant l'htel de ville, avec prire collective, et chant "l'esprance"  la lumire des bougies. Je suppose qu'il y aura aussi une contre manif, avec drapeaux arc en ciel et slogans classieux...

Moi, j'aime bien le mariage pour tous, un peu de grotesque dans ce monde de brute. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bon, on cause, mais pendant ce temps l, la loi est vote. En lisant l'article, j'ai dcouvert qu'elle fixait aussi un objectif : 50% d'une classe d'age diplome du suprieur. L'histoire ne dit pas quelle proportion de ces 50% saura lire sans bouger les lvres et conjuguer les verbes du premier groupe aux temps de l'indicatif.


Ote moi d'un doute, tu parles bien de lire dans sa tete.. parce que autrement je ne sais pas faire  ::): 

Pour les 50%, est ce qu'ils donnaient le pourcentage actuel ?
Parce que diplom du suprieur, ca fait pas mal de formation, dont certaines sans le bac.

Je pensais qu'on y tait dj pour tout te dire... vu qu'on a 80% qui arrive au bac, je ne pensais pas qu'on perdait 30% en 1 ou 2 ans de suprieur.

----------


## david06600

> Toujours sur l'internet dchan, on apprenait galement que Najat VB prenait le train demain pour aller assister au premier mariage homo, avec plein de journalistes et un escadron de gendarmes mobiles. L'un des futurs poux expliquait dans le journal qu'il se mariait "autant par militantisme que par amour", moi j'aurais dit a la veille de mon mariage, ma future m'aurait probablement coll une paire de gifles... 
> 
> Et comme il n'y a pas de raison qu'il n'y ait que les pros qui soient ridicules, ce soir, les antis organisent une "veille funbre" devant l'htel de ville, avec prire collective, et chant "l'esprance"  la lumire des bougies. Je suppose qu'il y aura aussi une contre manif, avec drapeaux arc en ciel et slogans classieux...
> 
> Francois


Tant mieux que les antis continus, ce serait bien que cela prenne de l'ampleur au niveau des autres peuples europens encore libre de penser et de choisir.

Comme tu dis, la loi a t vote, il nous faut donc anticiper un peu, prochain passage en force prvu, le vote pour tous.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tant mieux que les antis continus, ce serait bien que cela prenne de l'ampleur au niveau des autres peuples europens encore libre de penser et de choisir.
> 
> Comme tu dis, la loi a t vote, il nous faut donc anticiper un peu, prochain passage en force prvu, le vote pour tous.


J'espre juste que le gouvernement restera droit dans ses bottes...

Dans 10 ans, le sujet sera loin derrire et on passera pour des cons d'avoir fait tant de foin pour si peu... comme dans tous les pays ou ca a t mis en place.

C'est un peu comme si quelqu'un actuellement reettait en cause l'esclavage ou l'galit des "races"... on le prendrait pour un idiot / intolrant / raciste.

----------


## Invit

> Ote moi d'un doute, tu parles bien de lire dans sa tete.. parce que autrement je ne sais pas faire


Oui, c'est dans sa tte, mais si tu regardes bien, dans le mtro, par exemple, tu verras des gens qui forment les mots en silence pendant qu'ils lisent... La premire fois que j'ai vu des jeunes le faire, j'ai t un peu tonn. Depuis, je fais attention, et j'en vois de plus en plus. 




> Je pensais qu'on y tait dj pour tout te dire... vu qu'on a 80% qui arrive au bac, je ne pensais pas qu'on perdait 30% en 1 ou 2 ans de suprieur.


C'est assez compliqu, parce que chacun bricole les statistiques... Pour le bac, on n'a pas 80% d'une classe d'age qui a le bac (pro inclus), mais plutt 70%. Je pense qu'on arrive  80% en comptant les "niveaux bac" c'est  dire ceux qui ne l'ont pas, mais peuvent justifier d'avoir "fini le secondaire".

Pour le premier cycle, c'est encore pire. Ce rapport Terra Nova parle de 25% d'une classe d'age "diplome au niveau licence". 

http://www.tnova.fr/content/contribu...la-soci-t-de-l

L'inse parle ici de 43% de diploms de l'enseignement suprieur (mais note que c'est probablement dclaratif, donc un peu surestim)
http://www.insee.fr/fr/publications-..._superieur.htm

Ce rapport du snat donne 38% et 70% pour le Bac
http://www.senat.fr/rap/a04-239/a04-2398.html

Donc c'est 25 ou 40%, suivant qu'on considre les diploms du premier cycle de l'universit ou quivalents, ou tout ce qu'on peut appeler "diplome du suprieur"... 

Pour le Bac, le tableau du rapport du snat est trs intressant, parce qu'il montre bien le phnomne. On a en gros doubl la proportion de bacheliers de 80  95. Depuis, a ne bouge quasiment plus. Mais la moiti de ce doublement vient des bacs pro. En fait, on a pris des lves  qui on ne donnait pas le bac, on les a gards une anne de plus, et on a appel leur BEP, CAP, etc... Bac Pro. 

Gageons qu'on saura faire pareil pour le premier cycle universitaire. On s'achemine doucement vers l'quivalent du "college" aux USA (ou du Cegep au Canada), des premires annes permettant de rattraper le niveau du secondaire (mais avec moins d'heures de cours, moins d'exigence, moins de tout, sauf en classes prpas, dont terra nova propose de rduire l'effectif de 33% sur cinq ans...)

Francois

----------


## david06600

> J'espre juste que le gouvernement restera droit dans ses bottes...


Je sais  ::): 



> Dans 10 ans, le sujet sera loin derrire et on passera pour des cons d'avoir fait tant de foin pour si peu... comme dans tous les pays ou ca a t mis en place.


Passer pour des cons reste le cadet de mes soucis.  Le mariage est l'union d'un homme et d'une femme, pour fonder une famille, avec une certaine notion catholique derrire quand mme.  C'est simple.



> C'est un peu comme si quelqu'un actuellement reettait en cause l'esclavage ou l'galit des "races"... on le prendrait pour un idiot / intolrant / raciste.


D'accord pour l'esclavage ... abolit sur le sol de France depuis trs trs longtemps.  Toujours pratiquer indirectement par certains autres pays.  L'esclavagisme sexuel existent toujours aussi dans certains pays.
Les races sont diffrentes on ne peut pas parler d'galit, et je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'intolrants, idiots et racistes la dedans.  Ce qui est idiot, raciste et intolrant c'est de vouloir supprimer ce mot du vocabulaire, ou de nier les diffrences qu'il existe entre individus, comme beaucoup de gauchistes aimeraient le faire.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce qui est idiot, raciste et intolrant c'est de vouloir supprimer ce mot du vocabulaire, ou de nier les diffrences qu'ils existent entre individus, comme beaucoup de gauchistes aimeraient le faire.


Ben, ces diffrences n'ayant pas d'impact sur l'action du citoyen, elles n'ont pas  tre prsentes dans la vie publique.

On peut faire quelques gnralits sur la vie personnelle (par exemple : il y a beaucoup d'arabes en prison proportionnellement  leur part de population totale) ou sur les ractions aux mdicaments, mais ces gnralits demandent toujours confirmation quand on s'adresse  une personne, car les "exceptions" ne sont pas exceptionnelles du tout.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Passer pour des cons reste le cadet de mes soucis.


Pourquoi tu emploies le pluriel ? Vous tes plusieurs dans ta carcasse ?  ::mouarf:: 




> Le mariage est l'union d'un homme et d'une femme, pour fonder une famille, avec une certaine notion catholique derrire quand mme.  C'est simple.


En fait le mariage, c'est une notion purement humaine de rassemblement de personnes pour vivre ensemble. Aprs, en fonction du lieu, de la religion, du moment, a peut tre trs diffrent.



> Les races sont diffrentes on ne peut pas parler d'galit, et je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'intolrants, idiots et racistes la dedans.  Ce qui est idiot, raciste et intolrant c'est de vouloir supprimer ce mot du vocabulaire, ou de nier les diffrences qu'ils existent entre individus, comme beaucoup de gauchistes aimeraient le faire.


La notion de races n'a rien  voir avec la gauche ou la droite, c'est une notion scientifique. Et, il est impossible de supprimer ce mot du vocabulaire, puisqu'il est trs utilis pour parler des animaux (races de chiens, de chevaux, de chats, ...). Pour les hommes, il n'y a qu'une seule race actuelle. Les diffrences apparentes ne sont le fait que de dimorphismes secondaires qui ne permettent pas de diffrencier plusieurs races humaines. Ne t'en dplace. Donc, oui, c'est idiot de parler de "races humaines". Ensuite, l'galit ne veut pas dire grand chose dans ce domaine. 
Que les hommes soient tous gaux devant la loi, ce devrait en effet tre le cas, et ce, o que l'on se trouve sur la plante. Mais, en partie  cause des religions, en partie  cause de la nature profonde des humains, ce principe reste, et restera encore longtemps une utopie...  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> J'espre juste que le gouvernement restera droit dans ses bottes...


Sur le mariage pour tous, il va certainement le rester. C'est un des rares domaines o il peut, sans risque, se montrer ferme, et donner  une fraction de son lectorat l'impression que les choses bougent dans le bon sens, sachant que sur tout le reste, le changement, le courage, le cap  gauche sont difficiles  distinguer  l'oeil nu. 

Bon, vu le niveau de popularit, on n'a pas l'impression que le gouverment est pay de retour. C'est ingrat, un socialiste...

Et comme on ne fait pas d'omelette sans casser d'oeufs, toutes ces gesticulations radicalisent une part de plus en plus grande de la population, qui voit au quotidien la hausse du chomage et des impots, et le dsengagement de l'Etat, et  qui on rpte que la vraie urgence c'est le socital, en la traitant au passage de cons obtus (parce qu'on ne peut pas dire que sur ce sujet, politique et mdias aient fait dans la dentelle et l'apaisement, le triomphe modeste, y connait pas, le prsident pour tous) 

Donc, oui, il restera droit dans ses bottes, comme Jupp en 95...




> Dans 10 ans, le sujet sera loin derrire et on passera pour des cons d'avoir fait tant de foin pour si peu... comme dans tous les pays ou ca a t mis en place.


Il n'y a qu'un tout petit nombre de pays qui ont fait le mariage homosexuel, en l'appelant mariage. Et c'est un peu l'argument de politicien  court d'argument, a : l'histoire me jugera. 

Dans ce cas, a ne me parait pas si vident que cela. Dans 10 ans, je pense que le mariage homo aura en grande partie disparu du radar, simplement parce qu'il y a peu d'homos et de moins en moins de mariages. En revanche, le dcalage entre les attentes des lobbies (LGBT dans ce cas) et la raction de la population, ajoute au discours quand mme un rien mprisant de nos lites, risque plutt d'envenimer la suite du dbat, qui viendra forcment (je ne vois pas comment on peut bloquer maintenant que le mariage est pass le dbat sur la PMA/GPA, qu'on va reconnaitre de fait au travers de l'adoption pleinire, et je ne vois pas comment ce second dbat peut bien se passer). 

On sera vite fixs, je pense, mais entre temps, compte sur nos bons ministres invisibles pour surjouer l'vnement, et essayer de faire durer la polmique aussi longtemps que possible. Allez Najat, plus qu'un mois  tenir  amuser le populo. Aprs, c'est les vacances, deux mois de rpit dans l'opinion publique. 

Ensuite, c'est la loi de finance, il va falloir augmenter les impots, habiller la non rduction des dpenses, et tenir encore quelques mois jusqu' Noel, et la trve des confiseurs. 

Heureusement que c'est bien pay, ministre, parce que qu'est ce que c'est dur!

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> En revanche, le dcalage entre les attentes des lobbies (LGBT dans ce cas) et la raction de la population, ajoute au discours quand mme un rien mprisant de nos lites, risque plutt d'envenimer la suite du dbat, qui viendra forcment (je ne vois pas comment on peut bloquer maintenant que le mariage est pass le dbat sur la PMA/GPA, qu'on va reconnaitre de fait au travers de l'adoption pleinire, et je ne vois pas comment ce second dbat peut bien se passer).


Parfois je me demande si a n'tait pas volontaire, pour pouvoir tranquillement enterrer la PMA et la GPA pour le reste du quinquennat. Franois Hollande, au moment de la primaire PS n'tait pas connu pour tre un grand supporter des droits des LGBT, ce qui n'a pas beaucoup chang ensuite.

De plus, au niveau PMA/GPA, dans le milieu associatif LGBT, les choses sont loin d'tre tranches et le soutien est bien moins important que pour le mariage.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Le mariage est l'union d'un homme et d'une femme, pour fonder une famille, avec une certaine notion catholique derrire quand mme.  C'est simple.


C'est ton point de vue. Mais si je te prends au mot, le mariage n'a donc pas la meme signification dans les pays n'ayant pas "une certaine notion catholique".

Et pourquoi ca ne serait pas simplement une union entre deux personnes qui s'aiment ? C'est si choquant que ca pour toi ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Autant je pense que la PMA sera d'actualit pendant ce quinquennat, autant la GPA elle ne sera pas aborde. 

De toutes faons, je pense que c'est idiot de les associer, car a n'a rien  voir.

----------


## GrandFather

> Le mariage est l'union d'un homme et d'une femme, pour fonder une famille, avec une certaine notion catholique derrire quand mme.  C'est simple.


Catholique ? Ca voudrait alors dire que les mariages entre protestants sont illgitimes, tout comme les unions civiles ?

----------


## david06600

> Ben, ces diffrences n'ayant pas d'impact sur l'action du citoyen, elles n'ont pas  tre prsentes dans la vie publique.
> 
> On peut faire quelques gnralits sur la vie personnelle (par exemple : il y a beaucoup d'arabes en prison proportionnellement  leur part de population totale) ou sur les ractions aux mdicaments, mais ces gnralits demandent toujours confirmation quand on s'adresse  une personne, car les "exceptions" ne sont pas exceptionnelles du tout.


Oui... il y a des questions importantes qui ont un impact sur la socit qui ne peuvent pas tre traits dans l'esprit actuel de la socit franaise, et du fait des malades nvross de l'antiracisme qui parlent au nom de tous, sans compter les fascistes mondialistes qui nient l'existence des peuples et leur appartenance  une terre (sauf pour les indiens d'amazonie).  Rien que le fait de dire qu'on aime pas la langue arabe est raciste dans ce pays de fous.  Dans une socit normalement constitue et sereine, on aurait rsolu ces problmes avant d'engager la suite.  Mais avec les fous furieux qui nous gouvernent qui font passer les lois en force, nous n'arriverons pas  un compromis raisonnable sur les points importants auxquels nous aurons  faire face.

----------


## souviron34

> Pour les 50%, est ce qu'ils donnaient le pourcentage actuel ?
> Parce que diplom du suprieur, ca fait pas mal de formation, dont certaines sans le bac.
> 
> Je pensais qu'on y tait dj pour tout te dire... vu qu'on a 80% qui arrive au bac, je ne pensais pas qu'on perdait 30% en 1 ou 2 ans de suprieur.


C'est sr que a va amliorer les courbes du chmage des jeunes, de mme que la haute estime qu'on pourra avoir des diplms franais  ::aie:: 

Si Mme Michu a un Master, a va tout changer dans notre bas monde  ::mouarf:: 





> Autant je pense que la *PMA* sera d'actualit pendant ce quinquennat, autant la *PMA* elle ne sera pas aborde.


Il te manque un p'tit caf ce matin  :;): 





> Sur le mariage pour tous, il va certainement le rester. C'est un des rares domaines o il peut, sans risque, se montrer ferme, et donner  une fraction de son lectorat l'impression que les choses bougent dans le bon sens, sachant que sur tout le reste, le changement, le courage, le cap  gauche sont difficiles  distinguer  l'oeil nu.


D'ailleurs, je regardais hier soir l'mission sur France2 des destins parallles de Sarkozy et Hollande, et j'ai revu la scne lamentable o Hollande ne racompagne pas Sarkozy  la voiture comme c'est la tradition, et ne le mentionne que en termes de "bonnes vacances" dans son discours d'intronisation..

Je crois que a voulait tout dire : un petit, avec une attitude idiote et indigne de sa fonction..... Que j'aimerais que son successeur lui fasse la mme chose..... On verrait si Mossieur trouve normal qu'ayant occup 5 ans une telle fonction on le nglige - et on mprise la fonction -  ce point..

Bref, c'tait une bonne piqure de rappel sur le "mou trs fort sur les dclarations mais bte" que l'on a...

----------


## Invit

> Parfois je me demande si a n'tait pas volontaire, pour pouvoir tranquillement enterrer la PMA et la GPA pour le reste du quinquennat.


Je pense que c'est le discours que va maintenant essayer de tenir l'Elyse. Mais je ne crois pas que a ait t une stratgie prcise. Sur cette affaire, on reconnait la mthode Hollande: tter le terrain par mdias interposs, faire parler les dputs, puis les ministres,  titre personnel, dire non, puis on va voir, puis je me rangerai  l'avis du parlement, puis pas tout de suite, puis non encore. Naviguer  vue, quoi.

Maintenant, j'ai beaucoup de mal  voir comment on va enterrer la PMA/GPA. L'ouverture de l'adoption, et en particulier de l'adoption plnire, fait que les PMA/GPA faites  l'tranger vont tre lgalises de fait, simplement parce que ces enfants, sans filiation autre que le parent franais, seront adoptables par son conjoint. La circulaire Taubira allait dans ce sens, et tait dans la logique de la loi. En pratique la France reconnaitra la PMA, du moment qu'elle est pratique  l'tranger. Vu que la PMA est pratique en Belgique, et donc assez facilement accessible, vu aussi l'agacement des uns et des autres, je vois mal comment on pourrait tenir 4 ans sans en parler. 

Francois

----------


## david06600

> C'est ton point de vue. Mais si je te prends au mot, le mariage n'a donc pas la meme signification dans les pays n'ayant pas "une certaine notion catholique".
> 
> Et pourquoi ca ne serait pas simplement une union entre deux personnes qui s'aiment ? C'est si choquant que ca pour toi ?


Pas choquant, c'est juste pas le mariage.

----------


## david06600

> Pourquoi tu emploies le pluriel ? Vous tes plusieurs dans ta carcasse ?


Dis moi, t'arrives  tre beaucoup plus mprisant que le pire des racistes sans trop te forcer je vois.  Ca  l'air d'tre une caractristique des gens de gauche de se sentir suprieur.

----------


## david06600

> La notion de races n'a rien  voir avec la gauche ou la droite, c'est une notion scientifique. Et, il est impossible de supprimer ce mot du vocabulaire, puisqu'il est trs utilis pour parler des animaux (races de chiens, de chevaux, de chats, ...). Pour les hommes, il n'y a qu'une seule race actuelle. Les diffrences apparentes ne sont le fait que de dimorphismes secondaires qui ne permettent pas de diffrencier plusieurs races humaines. Ne t'en dplace. Donc, oui, c'est idiot de parler de "races humaines". Ensuite, l'galit ne veut pas dire grand chose dans ce domaine.


J'ai pas dit que la notion de race avait  voir avec la gauche ou la droite, mais c'est quand mme bien la gauche qui veut supprimer ce mot de la constitution ?  Niveau science il me semble que rien n'est prouver jusqu'a maintenant...Pour moi il y a des diffrences, suffit d'ouvrir les yeux, et il n' y a rien de pjoratifs  dire cela.




> Que les hommes soient tous gaux devant la loi, ce devrait en effet tre le cas, et ce, o que l'on se trouve sur la plante. Mais, en partie  cause des religions, en partie  cause de la nature profonde des humains, ce principe reste, et restera encore longtemps une utopie...


Ca restera une utopie tant que les gens comme toi se sentiront suprieur aux autres en leur dictant ce qui est bon ou pas pour l'humanit.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Pas choquant, c'est juste pas le mariage.


Dans ce cas, doit-on reconnaitre les personnes maries a l'etranger, de confession non catholique ? Par exemple un homme et une femme maries dans un pays de confession juive, ou musulmane ?

Je sais que je pousse un peu, mais je n'arrive pas a voir en quoi la religion vient s'immiscer dans le debat sur le mariage : il y a d'un cote le mariage civil, qui est independant de la confession des maries et dont les regles sont definies par la loi, et de l'autre un eventuel mariage religieux, dont les regles sont definies par la religion en question.

----------


## GrandFather

> Niveau science il me semble que rien n'est prouver jusqu'a maintenant...


Si tu fais abstraction de 60 ans d'anthropologie, de palontologie humaine et de gntique des populations, oui, c'est sr, rien n'est prouv...

----------


## david06600

> Si tu fais abstraction de 60 ans d'anthropologie, de palontologie humaine et de gntique des populations, oui, c'est sr, rien n'est prouv...


En ce qui me concerne se sera prouv lorsque ce sera devenu une vidence pour tout le monde, et que plus personne n'mettra le moindre doute  ce sujet.  En attendant je me rserve et le mot race ne me gne pas plus que a, vu que j'arrive  faire le part des choses et ne pas tout ramen au nazisme  chaque fois.

----------


## Loceka

> En ce qui me concerne se sera prouv lorsque ce sera devenu une vidence pour tout le monde, et que plus personne n'mettra le moindre doute  ce sujet.  En attendant je me rserve et le mot race ne me gne pas plus que a, vu que j'arrive  faire le part des choses et ne pas tout ramen au nazisme  chaque fois.


Donc pour toi il n'est pas prouv que la Terre est ronde tant donn que certaines personnes croient encore qu'elle est plate ?

----------


## david06600

> Donc pour toi il n'est pas prouv que la Terre est ronde tant donn que certaines personnes croient encore qu'elle est plate ?


Qui a, certains indiens d'amazonie qui ne sont encore jamais sortie de leur fort ?
Je pense que la notion de race est beaucoup moins tranche scientifiquement et pour beaucoup plus de monde que le fait que la terre soit ronde.  De toute faon cette question n'intresse fondamentalement que les nvross de l'antiracisme et leurs copains nazis.  Pour moi il y a des diffrences qui sont claires, je suis diffrent d'un scandinave, d'un esquimau et d'un chinois, d'un point de vue physique et culturelle.  Et j'espre pouvoir cultiver nos diffrences encore longtemps.

----------


## ManusDei

http://theflatearthsociety.org/cms/i...d=48&Itemid=65

----------


## david06600

> http://theflatearthsociety.org/cms/i...d=48&Itemid=65


Ca m'aurait tonn...
Comparer la notion de race, avec le fait que la terre soit ronde, relve de la mauvaise foi, je peux pas lutter contre a.

----------


## Invit

> Je sais que je pousse un peu, mais je n'arrive pas a voir en quoi la religion vient s'immiscer dans le debat sur le mariage : il y a d'un cote le mariage civil, qui est independant de la confession des maries et dont les regles sont definies par la loi, et de l'autre un eventuel mariage religieux, dont les regles sont definies par la religion en question.


Ce n'est pas vrai. Va dans n'importe quelle glise, demande  te marier, tu verras qu'on te demandera de te marier civilement AVANT. Il n'y a pas deux mariages, un civil et un religieux, mais un seul. Et historiquement, en France, c'tait d'abord un acte religieux. Aujourd'hui, c'est le mariage civil qui fait foi, et c'est normal, mais dans l'esprit de pas mal de monde, la crmonie importante reste la religieuse. Tu peux tonner contre, dnoncer cela comme de l'obscurantisme, mais c'est la ralit de la socit actuelle (qu'il n'y a pas moins de raison que le lgislateur reconnaisse que les couples homosexuels). 

Du coup, il y a bien un lien entre mariage religieux et mariage civil, et les glises (chrtiennes, musulmanes, juives) considrent qu'elles sont en droit d'avoir une opinion  ce sujet, et de la faire connaitre  leurs ouailles, d'autant plus qu'elle donnent au mariage un sens religieux assez prcis. Ca me parait assez logique, en fait. En fait, ce qui faisait dbat, du point de vue des religions, c'tait moins le fait que les homos puissent s'unir, je crois, que l'utilisation de ce mot "mariage". 

Dans cette affaire, j'ai plutt souri en voyant l'anticlricalisme bas du front de certains, qui oubliaient assez opportunment que les musulmans et les juifs n'avaient pas vis  vis du mariage homo une position trs diffrente des chrtiens, et ne se sont pas privs de le faire savoir...

Et je pense que si on avait voulu avoir un dbat raisonnable, on aurait certainement trouv une solution (note par exemple la position de Sgolne Royal, qui me parait nettement plus compatible que celle adopte par le gouvernement). Dans cette affaire, le gouvernement, certains mdias, et certains militants ont cherch l'affrontement, pour des raisons de basse politique. 

Francois

----------


## Darkzinus

> Qui a, certains indiens d'amazonie qui ne sont encore jamais sortie de leur fort ?
> Je pense que la notion de race est beaucoup moins tranche scientifiquement et pour beaucoup plus de monde que le fait que la terre soit ronde.  De toute faon cette question n'intresse fondamentalement que les nvross de l'antiracisme et leurs copains nazis.  Pour moi il y a des diffrences qui sont claires, je suis diffrent d'un scandinave, d'un esquimau et d'un chinois, d'un point de vue physique et culturelle.  Et j'espre pouvoir cultiver nos diffrences encore longtemps.


Ce que tu cites sont des diffrences culturelles et non de "race". Tu seras peut tre gntiquement plus propre d'un chinois que de ton voisin de pallier.

----------


## david06600

> les musulmans et les juifs n'avaient pas vis  vis du mariage homo une position trs diffrente des chrtiens, et ne se sont pas privs de le faire savoir...


On ne les a pas trop entendu justement j'ai l'impression, a aurait pu tre une porte ouverte  d'autres choses en ce qui les concerne (les musulmans en particuliers avec la polygamie).
Aprs j'avoue ne pas avoir cherch plus loin que a  savoir  leur propos.  En tout cas le mariage pour tous aura fait coul de l'encre et c'est pas termin...

----------


## pmithrandir

David, je pense que ce qui t'oppose avec gangsoleil, et moi, c'est juste la dfinition d'une race.

Scientifiquement, il n y a aucune diffrence entre tous les hommes sur terre, ils peuvent se reproduire entre eux et les gnomes sont similaires. Leur progniture est fertile.

La notion de race ne s'applique donc pas.

En revanche, la notion d'ethnie, de culture peut s'appliquer et ce sont plus ces termes que l'on devrait utiliser.
Les diffrences que tu pointes sont des diffrences culturelles pour la plupart.

Aprs, on peut se poser le problme de l'intgration des ethnies, de leur similitudes et de leurs diffrences et de la meilleure faon de vivre ensemble.
Je sais que nous n'avons pas du tout le mme avis sur ces sujets l.

Pour le mariage, je le conois uniquement comme un contrat qui permet  deux personnes de se garantir mutuellement une aide et une structure juridique qui permet de faciliter la vie en couple. Il a un cot un peu irrversible qui plait  certain et fournit le plus haut niveau de garanti pour les deux personnes.(contre la famille, les alas de la vie, etc...)

De ce point de vue l, l'interdiction a certain couple n'a pas de sens.

Et si le mariage  une tymologie religieuse, je ne suis pas sur que les religions aient pour autant un droit de regard dessus. Il existait dailleur bien avant la religion catholique dans les faits. C'est juste un mot qui exprime l'union de deux personnes... et c'est prcisment ce qui se passe.

----------


## Invit

> Bon, vu le niveau de popularit, on n'a pas l'impression que le gouverment est pay de retour. C'est ingrat, un socialiste...


Bah si. +4% de cte de popularit, justement parce qu'il a tenu bon sur le mariage pour tous.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Scientifiquement, il n y a aucune diffrence entre tous les hommes sur terre, ils peuvent se reproduire entre eux et les gnomes sont similaires. Leur progniture est fertile.
> 
> La notion de race ne s'applique donc pas.


Attention, tu confonds race et espce l ... Les croisement inter espces sont striles, mais entre races non (races de chien par exemple). Toutefois, par la notion de race on sous-entend une slection sur un nombre d'invidus qui ont t reproduits entre eux en vue de dvelopper certains traits et de les prenniser sur la dure. Mais sur le fait effectivement, cela n'est pas applicable  l'espce humaine de part les nombreux brassages gntiques et galement du fait que les caractres visibles ne constituent qu'une infime partie du gnome.

----------


## david06600

> Ce que tu cites sont des diffrences culturelles et non de "race". Tu seras peut tre gntiquement plus propre d'un chinois que de ton voisin de pallier.


Les diffrences physiques deviennent donc des diffrences culturelles, ok...  La nouvelle vrit que nous allons bientt entendre sur les ondes ainsi que tu serais surement plus proche d'un chinois que d'un autre franais... C'est quoi ?  Le plaisir de me contredire ?  Ou alors tu es un scientifique de renome mondiale et tu dtiens la vrit sur l'origine de l'homme et des hommes ?  Je ne pense pas, en attendant d'avoir une telle personne en face de moi, le mot race me convient, je n'ai rien  me reprocher.

----------


## Invit

> Bah si. +4% de cte de popularit, justement parce qu'il a tenu bon sur le mariage pour tous.


Si c'tait le cas, il serait remont en Mars, quand la loi est passe, non? 
Et les +4%, c'tait avant la manif du 26, non?

Enfin bon, on verra le mois prochain. Personnellement, je crois que la raison, ce sont juste les ponts. Comme la France a t ferme pendant 15 jours, on a eu moins de nouvelles anxiognes, et du coup ca remonte un peu le gouvernement. On observe parfois ca  Noel, aussi. 




> Pour le mariage, je le conois uniquement comme un contrat qui permet  deux personnes de se garantir mutuellement une aide et une structure juridique qui permet de faciliter la vie en couple.


Si c'tait juste un contrat, on ne se dguiserait pas en pingouin et en oie, on n'aurait pas besoin de dplacer le maire, et de casser sa tirelire pour rincer tous les cousins de province qu'on ne reverra plus pendant 20 ans. Et dans ce cas, le mot "union civile", ou un largissement du PACS, qui est prcisment ce que tu dis, un contrat facilitant la vie en couple, aurait parfaitement convenu. 

C'est bien parce que ce n'est pas un contrat, mais un symbole que certains militants l'ont revendiqu, et c'est parce que c'est, entre autres, un symbole religieux, que les glises sont intervenues dans le dbat.




> Et si le mariage  une tymologie religieuse, je ne suis pas sur que les religions aient pour autant un droit de regard dessus.


Elles n'en ont pas, la preuve, c'est qu'elles n'ont pas t invites  voter la loi. Mais il aurait t intelligent, de la part d'un gouvernement qui adooore prcher de le dialogue, le consensus, le respect de chacun, de les couter, et de prendre en compte leur avis, au lieu d'essayer de les prsenter comme rtrogrades. 

Ce que je trouve amusant, dans cette affaire, c'est que n'importe quelle association qui ne reprsente qu'elle mme aura droit  une coute attentive des pouvoirs publiques, mais qu'une religion qui fdre plusieurs millions de personnes est considre comme illgitime, sur un sujet qui la concerne pourtant assez directement. 

Ca me conforte dans mon ide que la libert d'expression va dcidment mal...

Francois

----------


## david06600

> David, je pense que ce qui t'oppose avec gangsoleil, et moi, c'est juste la dfinition d'une race.
> 
> Scientifiquement, il n y a aucune diffrence entre tous les hommes sur terre, ils peuvent se reproduire entre eux et les gnomes sont similaires. Leur progniture est fertile.
> 
> La notion de race ne s'applique donc pas.
> 
> En revanche, la notion d'ethnie, de culture peut s'appliquer et ce sont plus ces termes que l'on devrait utiliser.
> Les diffrences que tu pointes sont des diffrences culturelles pour la plupart.
> 
> ...


On pourrait dire alors qu'il y a des espces, ce qui reviendrait au mme pour moi.  Il y a des diffrences entre les gens.  Un type de cheveux, une morphologie du visage, du corps c'est culturelle ?



> Pour le mariage, je le conois uniquement comme un contrat qui permet  deux personnes de se garantir mutuellement une aide et une structure juridique qui permet de faciliter la vie en couple. Il a un cot un peu irrversible qui plait  certain et fournit le plus haut niveau de garanti pour les deux personnes.(contre la famille, les alas de la vie, etc...)
> 
> De ce point de vue l, l'interdiction a certain couple n'a pas de sens.
> 
> Et si le mariage  une tymologie religieuse, je ne suis pas sur que les religions aient pour autant un droit de regard dessus. Il existait dailleur bien avant la religion catholique dans les faits. C'est juste un mot qui exprime l'union de deux personnes... et c'est prcisment ce qui se passe.


Un point sur lequel nous ne pensons pas de la mme faon c'est aussi que pour toi et d'autres ici, vous agissez comme des robots, il n' y a aucunes notions spirituelles dans ce que vous dtes, les hommes sont des marchandises, on parle de contrat, les terres sont juste des endroits quelconques, rien ne possde d'me.  Ok on est sur un forum d'informaticiens mais quand mme, c'est assez triste de penser la vie comme a et de prendre des dcisions de cette manire.

----------


## GrandFather

> Ce que je trouve amusant, dans cette affaire, c'est que n'importe quelle association qui ne reprsente qu'elle mme aura droit  une coute attentive des pouvoirs publiques, mais qu'une religion qui fdre plusieurs millions de personnes est considre comme illgitime, sur un sujet qui la concerne pourtant assez directement.


En mme temps, le  camp  religieux n'est peut-tre pas aussi monolithique que tu le laisses entendre.

A peu prs toutes les autorits religieuses ont exprim des rserves, et certaines ont mme franchement dsapprouv. Maintenant, si vraiment toutes les autorits religieuses en faisaient unanimement une question de principe non ngociable, on aurait une mobilisation de la mme ampleur que celle pour la dfense de l'cole libre en 1984. On en est encore loin.

----------


## Invit

> Maintenant, si vraiment toutes les autorits religieuses en faisaient unanimement une question de principe non ngociable, on aurait une mobilisation de la mme ampleur que celle pour la dfense de l'cole libre en 1984. On en est encore loin.


Les glises ne sont pas des syndicats, l'ide de non ngociable n'a pas trop de sens pour elles. Surtout, ce ne sont pas elles qui dfilent, mais leurs fidles, qui les suivent ou pas. 

Pour l'cole libre, il y avait eu moins d'intervention des autorits religieuses, mais beaucoup plus de mobilisation de parents qui taient directement concerns. Ici, je crois que les glises ont t plus influentes, d'autant plus que le gouvernement, en trainant, leur a laiss beaucoup de temps. 


Ceci dit, et au del des chamailleries sur les chiffres, j'ai trouv la mobilisation assez impressionnante. La droite se dplace peu pour manifester, les cathos encore moins. Mobiliser,   plusieurs reprises, alors qu'il tait clair que le gouvernement passerait en force, et qu'on ne peut pas dire que certains mdias aient fait dans l'apaisement, la dentelle, ou l'honntet intellectuelle, plusieurs centaines de milliers de personnes, c'est tout sauf ngligeable. 

Ce dni de l'ampleur du mouvement, comme tout le dlire de la semaine dernire sur les "dbordements" et le danger qu'il y avait  emmener des enfants, est  mon avis un peu idiot, d'ailleurs. Ca dcrdibilise les pros plus qu'autre chose, sauf, comme d'habitude, auprs des soutiens du gouvernement (en hausse me dit on, mais en dessous de 30% quand mme)

Francois

----------


## r0d

Concernant l'homme, les races et les espces, je vous propose ce papier qui rsume un peu tout. Et pour les curieux, lisez le reste du dossier, c'est fort intressant.

@david06600, je ne parviens pas  cerner ton raisonnement. Pourrais-tu donner ton opinion  propos de l'intervention de C. Boutin qui disait (de mmoire) qu'"il y a une loi au dessus des lois de la rpublique", (implicitement, les lois de Dieu, qui sont suprieures  celles des hommes).

----------


## GrandFather

> On pourrait dire alors qu'il y a des espces, ce qui reviendrait au mme pour moi.


Il vient justement de t'expliquer le contraire. L'espce humaine est _une_ espce. Il y a des variations gntiques au sein de cette espce, comme dans n'importe quelle espce, il n'en reste pas moins qu'il s'agit d'une seule et mme.

La notion de race n'a plus aucune signification scientifique, on ne l'emploie gure aujourd'hui que pour qualifier des catgories d'animaux slectionns artificiellement par l'homme pour promouvoir certains caractres. Si malgr cela tu persistes  employer ce vocable qui n'a aucune ralit scientifique objective, mais par contre une histoire assez charge, c'est une position plus politique que rationnelle. Assume-le.

----------


## david06600

> @david06600, je ne parviens pas  cerner ton raisonnement. Pourrais-tu donner ton opinion  propos de l'intervention de C. Boutin qui disait (de mmoire) qu'"il y a une loi au dessus des lois de la rpublique", (implicitement, les lois de Dieu, qui sont suprieures  celles des hommes).


Merci de ne pas me rapprocher de C. Boutin, parce que je parle un peu de spiritualit.  Faut savoir faire la part des choses et je pense que de ce ct la C. Boutin doit s'en sortir mieux que toi.

----------


## r0d

> Merci de ne pas me rapprocher de C. Boutin


Je ne fais aucun rapprochement, je te demandais juste ton avis.

----------


## david06600

> Il vient justement de t'expliquer le contraire. L'espce humaine est _une_ espce. Il y a des variations gntiques au sein de cette espce, comme dans n'importe quelle espce, il n'en reste pas moins qu'il s'agit d'une seule et mme.


Je viens de t'expliquer que pour moi peu importe le mot qu'on utilisait, il y a des diffrences...



> La notion de race n'a plus aucune signification scientifique, on ne l'emploie gure aujourd'hui que pour qualifier des catgories d'animaux slectionns artificiellement par l'homme pour promouvoir certains caractres. Si malgr cela tu persistes  employer ce vocable qui n'a aucune ralit scientifique objective, mais par contre une histoire assez charge, c'est une position plus politique que rationnelle. Assume-le.


C'est toi qui en fait une position politique.  Et c'est ton problme.

----------


## Invit

> Pourrais-tu donner ton opinion  propos de l'intervention de C. Boutin qui disait (de mmoire) qu'"il y a une loi au dessus des lois de la rpublique", (implicitement, les lois de Dieu, qui sont suprieures  celles des hommes).


L dessus, elle a parfaitement raison, et tu es probablement d'accord avec elle, en fait.

Avant que le mariage gay soit vot, les lois de la rpublique ne le reconnaissaient pas, et pourtant, les lus ont considr qu'il y avait un principe, suprieur aux lois de la rpublique, qui justifiait qu'on les modifie. 

C'est pareil  chaque fois qu'on change une loi, qu'on l'abroge, ou qu'on en cre une nouvelle. Il y a forcment quelque chose au dessus, qu'on l'appelle justice, principe, thique, morale ou religion, ou mme loi divine, ne change rien  l'affaire. 

Tu considres comme suprieures aux lois humaines les ides de quelques barbus du 19eme sicle, il y a des gens qui prfrent celles d'un barbu du premier sicle aprs lui mme, o est la diffrence? Et si tu veux qu'on respecte ta libert de penser, en particuler ton droit de penser qu'il y a quelque chose au dessus des lois humaines, n'est il pas raisonnable de respecter le mme droit chez Christine Boutin. 

Ah, c'est drolement pas facile d'avoir l'esprit ouvert, hein? 

Francois

----------


## GrandFather

> Pour l'cole libre, il y avait eu moins d'intervention des autorits religieuses, mais beaucoup plus de mobilisation de parents qui taient directement concerns.


Ce n'est pas le souvenir que j'en ai. Il y avait des archevques et des chanoines avec les lacs en tte de cortge, et parmi les porte-paroles du mouvement.

Sur le reste je te rejoins, le mouvement actuel est effectivement important. Suffisamment pour faire de sa ngligence une erreur politique, mais peut-tre pas assez pour vraiment inflchir le cours des choses.




> C'est pareil  chaque fois qu'on change une loi, qu'on l'abroge, ou qu'on en cre une nouvelle. Il y a forcment quelque chose au dessus, qu'on l'appelle justice, principe, thique, morale ou religion, ou mme loi divine, ne change rien  l'affaire.


Dans ton numration, tu n'aurais pas oubli le mot  Constitution , par hasard ? Le texte qui est cens garantir l'quit et l'galit entre tous les citoyens devant la Loi ?

----------


## Invit

> Mobiliser,  plusieurs reprises, alors qu'il tait clair que le gouvernement passerait en force


Passer en force, tu veux dire "voter dmocratiquement une loi annonce pendant la campagne lectorale" je suppose ?




> Coup de force : promulgation au J.O. dune loi adopte par lAN, le Snat, et valide par le Conseil Constitutionnel.


Si vous aussi avez du mal avec certaines expressions utilises par les "antis" : 
http://dico-manif-pour-tous.tumblr.com/




> Ceci dit, et au del des chamailleries sur les chiffres


On attend toujours que la manif pour tous nous donne sa mthode de comptage. Peut-tre qu'enfin on saura comment la prfecture de police a pu se tromper d'un rapport de 1  6...




> Tu considres comme suprieures aux lois humaines les ides de quelques barbus du 19eme sicle, il y a des gens qui prfrent celles d'un barbu du premier sicle aprs lui mme, o est la diffrence? Et si tu veux qu'on respecte ta libert de penser, en particuler ton droit de penser qu'il y a quelque chose au dessus des lois humaines, n'est il pas raisonnable de respecter le mme droit chez Christine Boutin.


On le respecte. On ne touche pas au mariage de Jsus. On touche au mariage civil.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Les diffrences physiques deviennent donc des diffrences culturelles, ok...  La nouvelle vrit que nous allons bientt entendre sur les ondes ainsi que tu serais surement plus proche d'un chinois que d'un autre franais... C'est quoi ?  Le plaisir de me contredire ?  Ou alors tu es un scientifique de renome mondiale et tu dtiens la vrit sur l'origine de l'homme et des hommes ?  Je ne pense pas, en attendant d'avoir une telle personne en face de moi, le mot race me convient, je n'ai rien  me reprocher.


Un blond sera donc d'une race, un roux d'une autre ... si j'en viens  tes critres. On peut tendre  la couleur des yeux aussi,  la pilosit ... Au final on en revient  la notion d'individu unique.

----------


## david06600

> Un blond sera donc d'une race, un roux d'une autre ... si j'en viens  tes critres. On peut tendre  la couleur des yeux aussi,  la pilosit ... Au final on en revient  la notion d'individu unique.


On retrouve une tendance plus ou moins prononc chez chaque peuple.

----------


## Invit

Un article trs intressant qui va dans ce sens : 
http://uneheuredepeine.blogspot.fr/2...x-de-race.html

----------


## souviron34

> Sur le reste je te rejoins, le mouvement actuel est effectivement important. Suffisamment pour faire de sa ngligence une erreur politique, mais peut-tre pas assez pour vraiment inflchir le cours des choses.


Tout  fait  ::D: , mais cependant on ne peut mme pas parler de "ngligence", mais au mieux de ddain, au pire de mpris, quand on a vu/entendu les charmantes pithtes dont taient affubls les opposants.. Ce qui renforce le point de "erreur politique", surtout pour quelqu'un qui se prtendait "_rassembleur  la place d'un diviseur_"...  ::aie:: 






> Dans ton numration, tu n'aurais pas oubli le mot  Constitution , par hasard ? Le texte qui est cens garantir l'quit et l'galit entre tous les citoyens devant la Loi ?


Qui est lui-mme bas sur des "Grands Principes" dont on aurait bien du mal  trouver une justification autre que _"d'intrts suprieurs bien compris_"  :;): 

Parce que quand mme, "garantir l'galit" ou "la justice", une grande partie des civilisations avant ne l'avaient pas, et mme elles avaient souvent le contraire... D'o vient alors cette expression ??? de la tte de l'Assemble Constituante.... et encore, de seulement quelques uns de ses membres... On ne peut pas vraiment dire que ce soit une "justification" en soi.... En tous cas pas plus que "la loi divine" ou autres.... 

D'ailleurs, trouver une dfinition de la justice ne faisant pas appel  des principes, c'est assez difficile, non ??? Et ces principes, ils sont tablis par rapport ....





> Passer en force, tu veux dire "voter dmocratiquement une loi annonce pendant la campagne lectorale" je suppose ?


C'est bizarre, hein ??? Lors des lois sur les retraites, les Universits, la Justice,  etc, sous Sarko, vous utilisiez cette expression, et pourtant c'tait galement vot dmocratiquement et annonc pendant la campagne...  ::aie:: 

2 poids 2 mesures quand tu nous tiens....






> On attend toujours que la manif pour tous nous donne sa mthode de comptage. Peut-tre qu'enfin on saura comment la prfecture de police a pu se tromper d'un rapport de 1  6...


a fait longtemps que tu regardes des manifs ???????

Parce que pour ceux qui ont l'habitude, on tait trs nettement plus prs des estimations des organisateurs que de la police... 


Mais j'attend de voir la prochaine grosse manif syndicale... Je suis certain que tu trouveras que les chifffres de la police sont bien mieux que ceux des syndicats   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Passer en force, tu veux dire "voter dmocratiquement une loi annonce pendant la campagne lectorale" je suppose ?


Tu n'as jamais entendu ce mot employ auparavant, concernant des lois votes dmocratiquement par la majorit au pouvoir? En gnral,  on dit cela quand une volont populaire s'est fait entendre, sous forme de grves, ou de manifestations, et que le gouvernement n'en tient pas compte, et reste "droit dans ses bottes". 

Ah mais, non, c'est diffrent, l c'taient des mchants, avant c'taient des gentils... hein?




> On attend toujours que la manif pour tous nous donne sa mthode de comptage. Peut-tre qu'enfin on saura comment la prfecture de police a pu se tromper d'un rapport de 1  6...


Tu risques d'attendre longtemps, mais je suppose que tu ne t'es jamais interrog sur ces carts, et que tu as toujours pris les affirmations de la police pour argent comptant. 

Ah mais non, c'tait diffrent, parce que c'tait des gentils, et la police tait mchante, alors que l... pfff...




> Dans ton numration, tu n'aurais pas oubli le mot  Constitution , par hasard ? Le texte qui est cens garantir l'quit et l'galit entre tous les citoyens devant la Loi ?


Tu voudrais dire que toutes les lois sont issues de la constitution? Ca me parait assez trange comme ide. Trouve moi dans la constitution ce qui autorise le mariage gay et interdit la polygamie entre adultes consentants, par exemple?

Francois

----------


## souviron34

Grilled  ::aie::   :8-):

----------


## r0d

> L dessus, elle a parfaitement raison, et tu es probablement d'accord avec elle, en fait.
> 
> Avant que le mariage gay soit vot, les lois de la rpublique ne le reconnaissaient pas, et pourtant, les lus ont considr qu'il y avait un principe, suprieur aux lois de la rpublique, qui justifiait qu'on les modifie. 
> 
> C'est pareil  chaque fois qu'on change une loi, qu'on l'abroge, ou qu'on en cre une nouvelle. Il y a forcment quelque chose au dessus, qu'on l'appelle justice, principe, thique, morale ou religion, ou mme loi divine, ne change rien  l'affaire.


Et bien si, a change beaucoup  l'affaire. Sans porter de jugement de valeur, que la justice, l'thique ou la morale dtermine des choix politique, c'est une chose. Mais lorsque c'est la religion, cen est une autre. Je rpte, je ne porte pas de jugement de valeur ici (c'est mal ou c'est bien), je dis juste que ce n'est pas la mme chose*. Et bien que j'ai mon opinion (je suppose que tout le monde ici la connait), l n'est pas la question.
Dans d'autre pays, mettre la religion au-dessus des lois de la rpublique, on appelle a la charia. Et je remarque que ceux qui vilipendent la charia  la moindre occasion sont moins prompt  critiquer ce principe lorsqu'ils l'appliquent eux-mme.
Aprs, ce n'est pas forcment la religion le problme. Par exemple, je pense que lorsque la science est rige en "loi au dessus de la rpublique", alors cela constitue aussi un danger, lui aussi bien rel et d'actualit, et face auquel il faut rester vigilent. 




> Et si tu veux qu'on respecte ta libert de penser, en particuler ton droit de penser qu'il y a quelque chose au dessus des lois humaines, n'est il pas raisonnable de respecter le mme droit chez Christine Boutin.


Ha mais je respecte totalement, religieusement mme, la libert d'expression de chacun. Mais encore une fois, la libert d'expression n'interdit pas la critique. Je pense que nous devons rester constamment vigilent sur certains "serpents de mer", qui ne meurent jamais et n'attendent qu'une opportunit pour mordre  nouveau.
S'il est absurde de dire que l'histoire se rpte (les vnements ne sont jamais semblables en ralit), certain travers propres  l'espce humaine ont la vie dure et ncessitent un combat, ou au moins une attention, permanente.


* ce relativisme rousseauiste, disant ( la louche) que toute chose est quivalente, seul le contexte change, a fait beaucoup de dgt je pense. De Marx a Hegel (et vice-versa), en passant par Mao, et jusqu' certains marxistes contemporains, mais pas seulement, cette faon de voir les choses amne dans une impasse,  mon avis.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Envoy par Gastiflex
> 
> 
> Passer en force, tu veux dire "voter dmocratiquement une loi annonce pendant la campagne lectorale" je suppose ?
> 
> 
> C'est bizarre, hein ??? Lors des lois sur les retraites, les Universits, la Justice,  etc, sous Sarko, vous utilisiez cette expression, et pourtant c'tait galement vot dmocratiquement et annonc pendant la campagne... 
> 
> 2 poids 2 mesures quand tu nous tiens....


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Ce n'est pas parce que quelques journaleux utilisent une mauvaise expression a mauvais escient que tout le monde le fait dans tous les cas (ce que suggere ton "vous").

Dans le cas present, fcharton a ecrit :



> Mobiliser,  plusieurs reprises, alors qu'il tait clair que le gouvernement passerait en force


ce qui n'est pas vrai. 

Et le fait que Gastiflex souligne que ce n'est pas un passage en force du tout ne remet absolument pas en cause le fait que oui, cette expression a deja ete utilisee a mauvais escient. Il n'y a pas, ni chez l'un ni chez l'autre, deux poids et deux mesures, du moins pas dans ce qui est ecrit ici.

----------


## souviron34

> Dans d'autre pays, mettre la religion au-dessus des lois de la rpublique, on appelle a la charia.


euh............

Ceci n'est vrai *que* dans des pays o il y a une loi *en dehors* de la religon... que ce soit une Rpublique ou non...

Les lois des USA, par exemple, sont bases sur la religion... comme a l'est dans de trs nombreux pays...

Il y a bien peu de pays o a n'est pas vrai... Et on vient dans les 20 dernires annes d'en dgommer quelques uns (_Yougoslavie, Irak, Lybie, par exemple_)....

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Ce n'est pas parce que quelques journaleux utilisent une mauvaise expression a mauvais escient que tout le monde le fait dans tous les cas (ce que suggere ton "vous").


Non  :;):  le "vous" que j'avais employ tait destin  Gastiflex et ses amis de pense...




> Dans le cas present, fcharton a ecrit :
> 
> ce qui n'est pas vrai.


Ah bon ??? En disant que ceux qui sont contre sont des abrutis cathos/fachos homophobes, tu trouves que a ouvre le dbat ???

Moi pas... Et quand il dit "pass en force", c'est vrai, pusique depuis le mois d'Octobre c'tait pli, quel que soit le mouvement...

De la mme manire que c'tait aussi vrai (ou aussi faux) sous Sarko, pour les retraites, la Justice, etc...

C'est pour a que je parle des 2 poids 2 mesures.. J'ai la flemme de chercher, mais je suis sr qu'on peut retrouver sur ce forum les discussions sur les rformes de Sarko, et tu verras que les opposants y ont utilis ces mmes termes.. Alors venir maintenant donner des leons de vocabulaire, c'est un peu fort  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Ceci n'est vrai *que* dans des pays o il y a une loi *en dehors* de la religon... que ce soit une Rpublique ou non...


En fait c'est beaucoup plus compliqu que cela. J'ai longuement discut avec des lettrs marocains  Tanger*, et dj, dfinir la charia n'est pas simple. Mais il est indiscutable que dans la plupart des pays musulmans, les rformes judiciaires des derniers sicles (la justice est passe progressivement d'une justice 100% religieuse  des institutions " l'occidentale") ont intgr des pans entiers des lois religieuses. Aprs c'est diffrent d'un pays  l'autre, mais lorsqu'on parle de charia aujourd'hui, on parle de principes qui viennent de la "voie de Dieu" (ou "voie vers Dieu") et qui sont appliqus  la justice des hommes.

Et c'est vrai que ce n'est pas le cas uniquement dans les pays musulmans, c'est justement le contenu du message que j'essaie de faire passer.


* au passage, l-bas ils ne parlent plus franais mais espagnol maintenant. He oui ma bonne dame, le dclin de la France toussa...

----------


## souviron34

D'ailleurs, dans la mme veine, on a eu les oreilles rebattues de soi-disant l'appel du pied de NS aux lecteurs du FN, et des gens outrs qui soutenaient FH..

Or...

Dj samedi dernier une des candidates du FG (_oui oui, le FG de Mlenchon_)  Marseille est passe au FNAujoud'hui on apprend que Vaucluse : le PS local a-t-il aid  faire lire Marion Marchal-Le Pen ?

Et pendant ce temps-l, les belles promesses et les beaux discours s'vanouissent comme prvu :

Le chmage franais va continuer  augmenter en 2014

Bref, tout va trs bien Madame la Marquise....

----------


## ManusDei

> On retrouve une tendance plus ou moins prononc chez chaque peuple.


Oui, la "race" anglo-saxone a de fortes tendances  produire des roux.
Mais est-ce que tu penses vraiment que a apporte quelque chose  la discussion ?

@souviron34 : perso je n'ai jamais parl de passage en force. Au contraire, a me casse les pieds (pour tre poli), mais c'est la volont exprime du peuple.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah bon ??? En disant que ceux qui sont contre sont des abrutis cathos/fachos homophobes, tu trouves que a ouvre le dbat ???


Ben faut dire aussi, qu'ils sont gratins, pour certains...  ::aie::   ::roll::   ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> @souviron34 : perso je n'ai jamais parl de passage en force. Au contraire, a me casse les pieds (pour tre poli), mais c'est la volont exprime du peuple.


Tout  fait, je suis absolument d'accord... Mais simplement il faut tre juste, et ne pas dnoncer de passage en force sous prtexte que c'est l'autre bord qui est  l'Assemble...

C'est a qui m'nerve dans ces trucs de militants et de politicens....


PArce qu'aprs, tu as des naifs qui y croient, et qui du coup pensent que les Autres sont des salos....

----------


## r0d

> Dj samedi dernier une des candidates du FG  Marseille est passe au FN


tss tss, c'tait une opportuniste lue PCF, pas FdG. Du moins c'est ce que j'ai lu.
Mais bon, des opportunistes, il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours. Le fait que lorsque a arrive dans le sens "gauche de gauche" vers "droite de droite" fasse les grands titres, a me rassure, car cela signifie que c'est un scoop (donc c'est pas commun).

----------


## david06600

> Dans d'autre pays, mettre la religion au-dessus des lois de la rpublique, on appelle a la charia.


Je trouve ta comparaison assez douteuse...ou alors tu es un converti ?  Voir un musulman de base ?
Je pense que mme du temps des rois chrtiens, au niveau des lois il n' y avait pas grand chose de comparable  la charia.  Mais en gnral on retrouve ce genre d'argumentaire faisant le parallle entre l'islam et le christianisme soit pour faire accepter quelque chose que les musulmans revendiquent soit pour critiquer le christianisme et le plus souvent de la part de gens de ton bord mais parfois aussi des musulmans qui se servent du mme discours.

----------


## souviron34

> Ben faut dire aussi, qu'ils sont gratins, pour certains...


 :;): 

Mais y'en a tout autant du ct des anars lors des manifs contre la finance, pour la dfense des boulots, des congs, etc...

C'est pas pour rien que par exemple les services d'ordre de la CGT taient rputs... Il y a toujours ce genre de gens qui cherchent la cogne et ne voient pas plus loin que la baston (_ne serait-ce que lors des manifs contre le CPE_) 

Et pourtant personne jusque-l n'a assimil ces fractions  la gnralit...

----------


## souviron34

> tss tss, c'tait une opportuniste lue PCF, pas FdG. Du moins c'est ce que j'ai lu.
> Mais bon, des opportunistes, il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours. Le fait que lorsque a arrive dans le sens "gauche de gauche" vers "droite de droite" fasse les grands titres, a me rassure, car cela signifie que c'est un scoop (donc c'est pas commun).


 :;):  c'est vrai, cependant c'est une - trs ancienne - militante CGT...

Au vu du rsultat du PS et du FN dans les ex- ou encore bastions ouvriers, on 
peut se demander honntement si c'est tellement un piphnomne que a...


Bien videmment, c'est absolument ce qu'on veut nous faire croire...  Mais la ralit lectorale montre que c'est bien plus frquent et que a ne ressemble pas pour une grande majorti  de l"opportunisme", car ils n'ont rien   gagner... L a se voit, et en plus c'est  Marseille, c'est bien connu, c'est tous des brigands...

----------


## GrandFather

> Tu voudrais dire que toutes les lois sont issues de la constitution? Ca me parait assez trange comme ide. Trouve moi dans la constitution ce qui autorise le mariage gay et interdit la polygamie entre adultes consentants, par exemple?


Tu me fais marcher, hein ? La Constitution est considre comme une loi organique, aucune loi ne peut tre promulgue qui soit contraire  ses termes. Donc, ce n'est videmment pas la Constitution qui autorise le mariage gay en soi mais,  moins que le Conseil Constitutionnel ne me donne tort, la loi respecte la Constitution et est donc valide. N'en dplaise  Madame Boutin et  son concept de loi divine.

----------


## david06600

> Oui, la "race" anglo-saxone a de fortes tendances  produire des roux.
> Mais est-ce que tu penses vraiment que a apporte quelque chose  la discussion ?


Perso je ne met pas le mot race  chaque fois que je parle de l'origine d'une personne, si c'est ce qui vous tracasse.

----------


## r0d

> Je trouve ta comparaison assez douteuse...ou alors tu es un converti ?  Voir un musulman de base ?
> Je pense que mme du temps des rois chrtiens, au niveau des lois il n' y avait pas grand chose de comparable  la charia.  Mais en gnral on retrouve ce genre d'argumentaire faisant le parallle entre l'islam et le christianisme soit pour faire accepter quelque chose que les musulmans revendiquent soit pour critiquer le christianisme et le plus souvent de la part de gens de ton bord mais parfois aussi des musulmans qui se servent du mme discours.


Je suis d'accord qu'il est assez difficile de comparer l'application des lois religieuses dans les pays musulmans  son quivalent dans les pays chrtiens, car c'est tout de mme trs diffrent.
Mais, et toujours sans porter de jugement de valeur, du ct des chrtiens il y a eu des passages plutt gratins galement (inquisition, croisades, chasse aux sorcires, ...).
Je ne cherche pas  dfendre les musulmans, mais bien  critiquer certains chrtiens, qui ont tendance  reprocher aux voisins ce qu'ils prnent eux-mme.
C'est d'ailleurs une difficult dialectique quand je discute de ce sujet avec des catholiques conservateurs. Pour eux, si je critique l'Eglise catholique, alors je dfend l'Islam. J'ai l'impression que pour eux, il y a deux camps antagonistes, et on est forcment dans un camp ou dans l'autre. a me rappelle la situation intenable des paysans en Colombie: ils sont obligs de prendre parti, soit pour les rebelles soit pour les milices, sinon ils se font massacrer par les deux.

----------


## r0d

> Je trouve ta comparaison assez douteuse...ou alors tu es un converti ?  Voir un musulman de base ?
> Je pense que mme du temps des rois chrtiens, au niveau des lois il n' y avait pas grand chose de comparable  la charia.  Mais en gnral on retrouve ce genre d'argumentaire faisant le parallle entre l'islam et le christianisme soit pour faire accepter quelque chose que les musulmans revendiquent soit pour critiquer le christianisme et le plus souvent de la part de gens de ton bord mais parfois aussi des musulmans qui se servent du mme discours.


Je suis d'accord qu'il est assez difficile de comparer l'application des lois religieuses dans les pays musulmans  son quivalent dans les pays chrtiens, car c'est tout de mme trs diffrent.
Mais, et toujours sans porter de jugement de valeur, du ct des chrtiens il y a eu des passages plutt gratins galement (inquisition, croisades, chasse aux sorcires, ...).
Je ne cherche pas  dfendre les musulmans, mais bien  critiquer certains chrtiens, qui ont tendance  reprocher aux voisins ce qu'ils prnent eux-mme.
C'est d'ailleurs une difficult dialectique que je rencontre lorsque je discute de ce sujet avec des catholiques conservateurs. Pour eux, si je critique lglise catholique, alors je dfend l'Islam. J'ai l'impression que pour eux, il y a deux camps antagonistes, et on est forcment dans un camp ou dans l'autre. a me rappelle la situation intenable des paysans en Colombie: ils sont obligs de prendre parti, soit pour les rebelles soit pour les milices, sinon ils se font massacrer par les deux.

----------


## souviron34

> Et c'est vrai que ce n'est pas le cas uniquement dans les pays musulmans, c'est justement le contenu du message que j'essaie de faire passer.


Oui mais justement.... 

La Russie, ou avant l'URSS, ou d'autres, taient/sont des Fdrations... 

Ce que je disais, c'est que la loi est base sur des principes... Ces principes ils viennent de quelque part...

Or, dans toutes les religions ou  peu prs, tu trouves "tu ne tueras point", "tu respecteras ton prochain", "aimez-vous les uns les autres", "la justice", etc etc....

C'est bien sur ces principes que sont fondes les lois de NOTRE Rpublique, et d'un certain nombre... Ce qui ne le met en rien en contradiction avec des lois religieuses...

C'est tout..


Il n'y a pas de Principes qui seraient en dehors du champ du religieux, simplement par la dure historique.... et parce que c'est le but (_rappelle-toi notre autre apart, je ne sais plus si c'est ici ou non_) de la religion, ou tout au moins a l'a t, d'organiser la socit...

----------


## Invit

> Parce que pour ceux qui ont l'habitude, on tait trs nettement plus prs des estimations des organisateurs que de la police...


Que ce soit la CGT ou la Manif pour Tous, je ne vois pas comment les "organisateurs" donnent les chiffres des participants. Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte de ce que c'est 1 000 000 de personnes. La moiti de Paris quasiment. On a mme vu lors d'une prcdente manif Barjot engueuler quelqu'un parce qu'il donnait des chiffres trop extravagants.

Et je ne vois pas en quoi avoir l'habitude d'une manif te donne plus de capacit a estim son nombre.
Je veux dire, quand t'es dedans,  part te dire "Oulah, y a plus de monde que le mois dernier", qu'est-ce que tu peux faire comme estimation ?
T'es dans le cortge, souvent tu ne vois ni le dbut, ni la fin. La police a des hommes qui comptent, en hauteur,  plusieurs endroit du cortge, des hlicos...
Si les organisateurs (de toutes les manifs de France, pas que la manif pour tous) ont des mthodes, qu'ils les donnent, on les confrontera, et la polmique prendra fin.
Mais pour l'instant, quand on leur demande de se justifier, ils disent des absurdits, du genre l'esplanade des Invalides qui fait 400 000 m, ou le nombre de manifestants sur le Champ de Mars (qui si on calcule nous amne  une densit farfelue du genre 20 personnes au m).

Il y a une mthode de comptage qui est utilise dans les autres pays, c'est d'utiliser les donnes tlphonique. Les oprateurs sont capables de nous dire combien de tlphones portables sont prsents dans une zone dlimite. Mme en approximant 1 tlphone = 1 personne, on arrive  des rsultats trs prcis.
C'est parfois utilis pour mesurer la taille des embouteillages.

Remarque si les chiffres ne leur plaisent pas, ils diront que Orange, SFR et Bouygues sont des entreprises "pro-mariage pour tous"...
http://www.rue89.com/2013/04/29/plei...tt-tous-241898

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte de ce que c'est 1 000 000 de personnes. La moiti de Paris quasiment. On a mme vu lors d'une prcdente manif Barjot engueuler quelqu'un parce qu'il donnait des chiffres trop extravagants.



1) Simplement on a l'habitude de ce que a fait comme longueur/densit moyenne qaudn t'en a vu passer des centaines..

2) Par exemple pour le Bicentenaire de la Rvolution,en 1989  pour le dfil les Champs-Elyses taient remplis du hat en bas (sur les trottoirs) et a faisait 1 million.Et il y a dj eu plusieurs manifs de plus de 1 million

3) Tu sais voir la diffrence entre 30 000 et 200 000 ou 500 000... Que ce ne soit pas 1 million, sans doute.. Par contre  vue de nez a m'apparaissait nettement puls prs de 300  500 000...

Ce qui, au vu du sujet, de la date, et des gens concerns, fait une sacre dmonstration de force.. 

Si tu veux comparer, regarde les images des dfils du premier mai, et les densits de population/la longueur dans la rue...

----------


## david06600

> Je suis d'accord qu'il est assez difficile de comparer l'application des lois religieuses dans les pays musulmans  son quivalent dans les pays chrtiens, car c'est tout de mme trs diffrent.


La religion est diffrente et les peuples sont aussi diffrents, mais bon vu que tu fais partie des personnes qui nient les diffrences, ceci n'a aucun sens pour toi.  Pour moi si.



> Mais, et toujours sans porter de jugement de valeur, du ct des chrtiens il y a eu des passages plutt gratins galement (inquisition, croisades, chasse aux sorcires, ...).


Il y a eut aussi beaucoup de batailles entre zoulous et autres tribus d'Afrique.
Il me semble aussi que l'afrique du nord tait peupl par les berbres, et que les berbres  la base ne sont pas musulmans.  L'afrique du nord est maintenant musulmane.  Je suis sur qu'on pourrait citer tout un tas de guerre chez tout les peuples dans tous les pays, ce n'est pas propre  la religion, et encore moins au christianisme.



> Je ne cherche pas  dfendre les musulmans, mais bien  critiquer certains chrtiens, qui ont tendance  reprocher aux voisins ce qu'ils prnent eux-mme.
> C'est d'ailleurs une difficult dialectique quand je discute de ce sujet avec des catholiques conservateurs. Pour eux, si je critique l'Eglise catholique, alors je dfend l'Islam. J'ai l'impression que pour eux, il y a deux camps antagonistes, et on est forcment dans un camp ou dans l'autre. a me rappelle la situation intenable des paysans en Colombie: ils sont obligs de prendre parti, soit pour les rebelles soit pour les milices, sinon ils se font massacrer par les deux.


Il y a de quoi le penser.  Moi mme je t'ai demand si tu tais converti ou musulman de base.  Si tu ne l'es pas, je pense qu'il y a un terrain propice chez toi et les personnes de ton bord en gnral.  Ca serait dur de t'expliquer pourquoi exactement mais c'est ce que je ressens.  Mais pour tre concret les gens de ton bord soutiennent en gnral toutes les revendications des musulmans (voile, halal, mosqu) alors que vous crachez volontier sur n'importe quelle demande provenant des chrtiens ou ds qu'il s'agit de la religion chrtienne.  C'est peut tre un peu pour a aussi qu'on vous place dans le camps des musulmans et pas en dehors.
En ce qui me concerne, je n'apprcie pas plus que a la religion catholique, maintenant je respecte, c'est la religion historique de la France, un socle de culture commun entre diffrents pays europens voisins.  Les antis-religion (donc en gnral les gens de ton bord, mais aussi d'autres) ont tout fait pour dtruire cette tradition chrtienne de la France, a a commenc avec la rvolution Franaise jusqu nos jours.  Mon sentiment est que vous avez gagn de faon gnral, mais que vous n'avez vraiment pas le mme comportement avec l'islam lorsqu'on regarde votre acharnement contre la religion chrtienne.  Ceci reste inexplicable pour moi.  Je ne fais pas de gnralit  partir de ton cas, mais j'ai souvent remarqu a chez les antis-religion, l'extrme gauche et compagnie.

----------


## r0d

> Mon sentiment est que vous avez gagn de faon gnral, mais que vous n'avez vraiment pas le mme comportement avec l'islam lorsqu'on regarde votre acharnement contre la religion chrtienne.  Ceci reste inexplicable pour moi.  Je ne fais pas de gnralit  partir de ton cas, mais j'ai souvent remarqu a chez les antis-religion, l'extrme gauche et compagnie.


Il y a en effet une contradiction sur ce point  gauche. D'une part, on a tendance  dfendre les musulmans en France car de nombreux indicateurs montrent que cette minorit est anathmatise. Et c'est une valeur fondatrice de la gauche que de dfendre les faibles/opprims. D'un autre ct, "nous" sommes parvenus  chasser les catholiques du pouvoir, et on a pas envie que ce soit n'importe quelle autre religion qui prenne sa place. Donc oui, l on est un peu le cul entre deux chaises.
Mais pour citer un exemple qui montre un peu l'tat des lieux, il y a quelques annes, une militante du NPA avait fait une interview en portant le voile. Le NPA est un parti trs libertaire, les militants font un peu ce qu'ils veulent. Mais cette interview avec le voile n'a pas plu au sein de parti, vraiment pas du tout, et cette militante a disparu du paysage du NPA. Le geste de cette militante tait politique et mdiatique, elle voulait faire passer le message qu'on peut affirmer son appartenance  une religion tout en dfendant la lacit. Le message n'est pas pass, mais alors pas du tout, pas mme dans les rangs du NPA.

----------


## ManusDei

> La religion est diffrente et les peuples sont aussi diffrents, mais bon vu que tu fais partie des personnes qui nient les diffrences, ceci n'a aucun sens pour toi.  Pour moi si.


Diffrents oui, pour ceux qui vivent dans un endroit diffrent (encore que, nous c'est metro-boulot-dodo, eux c'est voiture-boulot-dodo, pas une diffrence si norme que a). Ensuite, en dehors de quelques illumins qui prient soit sur un tapis soit devant une croix et veulent adhrer *strictement*  un bouquin qui a plus de 1000 ans, ben les franais font leurs courses  Carrefour ou Leclerc, vont acheter des meubles  IKEA ou Darty, regardent les infos en franais le soir, bref quand tu parles de peupleS, ben on est pas d'accord. Ou alors il faut parler de peuples diffrents quand tu parles d'un breton et d'un strasbourgeois parce qu'il y en a un qui boit plus souvent du cidre l o l'autre penche plus pour la bire.




> Mais pour tre concret les gens de ton bord soutiennent en gnral toutes les revendications des musulmans (voile, halal, mosqu) alors que vous crachez volontier sur n'importe quelle demande provenant des chrtiens ou ds qu'il s'agit de la religion chrtienne.


Non, mais pour reprendre tes propos, on crache sur ceux qui parlent de polygamie, fraudes massives aux allocs, mamies bastonnes dans la rue ou tout autre vision apocalyptique...  chaque fois qu'ils voient une personne qui ressemble pas  un gaulois ou qui ne boit pas d'alcool.

Et les chrtiens (catholiques) tant la religion majoritaire en France, j'ai du mal  les prendre pour autre chose que des imbciles quand ils se prsentent comme une minorit opprime (et je ne parle pas des chrtiens en gnral, juste d'un groupe en particulier).

Edit : Et je pense la mme chose de ceux qui hurlent  la fin du code du travail et au retour de l'esclavage  chaque rforme.

----------


## david06600

> Il y a en effet une contradiction sur ce point  gauche. D'une part, on a tendance  dfendre les musulmans en France car de nombreux indicateurs montrent que cette minorit est anathmatise. Et c'est une valeur fondatrice de la gauche que de dfendre les faibles/opprims. D'un autre ct, "nous" sommes parvenus  chasser les catholiques du pouvoir, et on a pas envie que ce soit n'importe quelle autre religion qui prenne sa place. Donc oui, l on est un peu le cul entre deux chaises.
> Mais pour citer un exemple qui montre un peu l'tat des lieux, il y a quelques annes, une militante du NPA avait fait une interview en portant le voile. Le NPA est un parti trs libertaire, les militants font un peu ce qu'ils veulent. Mais cette interview avec le voile n'a pas plu au sein de parti, vraiment pas du tout, et cette militante a disparu du paysage du NPA. Le geste de cette militante tait politique et mdiatique, elle voulait faire passer le message qu'on peut affirmer son appartenance  une religion tout en dfendant la lacit. Le message n'est pas pass, mais alors pas du tout, pas mme dans les rangs du NPA.


Quand tu dis que tu n'as pas envi que n'importe quelle autre religion prenne le pouvoir en fait tu sous entend dj que a ne te drangerai pas qu'une autre religion que la catholique, d'une, et de deux, qui te semble tre bien soit au pouvoir.
En tout cas je pense que sur ce coup la le NPA  t cohrent, c'est comme si je te disait que je peut tre lac avec un chapelet autour du coup.
Bon aprs, le parti ne fait que quelques pourcent aux lections, mais il y a malgrs a une forte odeur anti-catho en France qui associ  l'immigration de masse majoritairement musulmane, est propice  l'avnement d'une nouvelle 1ere religion de France dans quelques annes.  Et je trouve a vraiment dbile pour le coup d'avoir chass une religion pour qu'une autre tout autant archaique, violente, rpressive et rgressive si ce n'est plus, en prenne la place.

----------


## Invit

> Mais lorsque c'est la religion, cen est une autre. Je rpte, je ne porte pas de jugement de valeur ici (c'est mal ou c'est bien), je dis juste que ce n'est pas la mme chose*. Et bien que j'ai mon opinion (je suppose que tout le monde ici la connait), l n'est pas la question.
> Dans d'autre pays, mettre la religion au-dessus des lois de la rpublique, on appelle a la charia. Et je remarque que ceux qui vilipendent la charia  la moindre occasion sont moins prompt  critiquer ce principe lorsqu'ils l'appliquent eux-mme.
> Aprs, ce n'est pas forcment la religion le problme. Par exemple, je pense que lorsque la science est rige en "loi au dessus de la rpublique", alors cela constitue aussi un danger, lui aussi bien rel et d'actualit, et face auquel il faut rester vigilent.


Mouais, en gros, c'est mal parce que c'est la religion et que la religion c'est la charia. Par exemple, au Tibet, il veulent rtablir la charia, enfin non c'tait une image, mais vous voyez bien ce que je voulais dire. Et la science c'est pareil, la charia eux aussi, enfin non, mais vous me comprenez. Alors que, la foi absolue en la vrit d'un livre (le capital, le petit livre rouge, les oeuvres compltes de bakounine dores sur tranche et relies peau de phoque), le genre qui fait qu'on limine physiquement tous les hommes urbains de plus de 14 ans, ou qu'on invente une superbe thorie d'appartenance de classe qui justifie l'limination physique (c'est une constante) de ladite classe et de ses descendants, tandis que les enfants des coles en costume de pionnier marchent au pas et chantent les louanges du guide suprme, ce n'est ni une science ni une religion, ce n'est pas grave. Enfin non, mais vous voyez ce que je veux dire...

Ben non, on ne voit pas trop, en fait...




> Ha mais je respecte totalement, religieusement mme, la libert d'expression de chacun. Mais encore une fois, la libert d'expression n'interdit pas la critique. Je pense que nous devons rester constamment vigilent sur certains "serpents de mer", qui ne meurent jamais et n'attendent qu'une opportunit pour mordre  nouveau.


Oui tu respectes la liberte d'expression religieuse,  condition qu'elle ne s'exprime pas, parce qu'elle manque d'esprit critique et qu'elle est dangereuse. 

Excuse moi mais ca n'a pas grand chose  voir avec LA libert d'expression, c'est tout au plus TA libert d'expression (et TON pouvoir de censure)

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Donc, ce n'est videmment pas la Constitution qui autorise le mariage gay en soi mais,  moins que le Conseil Constitutionnel ne me donne tort, la loi respecte la Constitution et est donc valide. N'en dplaise  Madame Boutin et  son concept de loi divine.


Ah mais prcisment ! Je pense que la recherche sur le gaz de schiste respecte la constitution, tout comme une loi qui autoriserait la polygamie, ou autoriserait le mariage avec son chat, ou sa vieille maman. Mais le lgislateur n'a pas choisi de voter ces lois, bien qu'elles soient conforme avec la Constitution.

En gros, une loi inconstitutionnelle est invalide, c'est l'ide de base, mais ca ne veut pas dire que toute loi consitutionnelle soit bonne, et c'est prcisment ce que dit Christine Boutin. Qu'ensuite elle se rclame de la religion, de la science, de l'cologie, de la justice ou de n'importe quelle marotte, n'a pas beaucoup d'importance. 

Francois

----------


## gangsoleil

> En gros, une loi inconstitutionnelle est invalide, c'est l'ide de base, mais ca ne veut pas dire que toute loi consitutionnelle soit bonne


Entierement d'accord.




> et c'est prcisment ce que dit Christine Boutin


Ce n'est pas ce que je comprends de son discours. Pour moi, ce qu'elle dit, c'est qu'il existe des lois qui sont conforme a ses lois superieures, et d'autres qui sont contraires a ses lois superieures. Et que dans le second cas, c'est la loi qui a ete votee qui est "hors la loi".

Et c'est bien ce discours que je ne supporte pas, quel que soit le cote dont il emane : il y a des lois, on les respecte, que l'on soit d'accord ou pas. Et ceci est valable autant pour N. Mamere qui n'avait pas a marier deux personnes de meme sexe il y a quelques annees, que pour les activistes qui arrachent des OGM autorises conformement a la loi, que pour les maires qui refuseraient de marier deux personnes de meme sexe aujourd'hui.

----------


## pmithrandir

Gangsoleil, oui, il y a la loi... mais il y a aussi le combat politique, voir aussi l'action illgale parce que l'tat n'assure pas son rle.

Noel Mamere par exemple ne pouvait pas marier 2 personnes, selon une interprtation de la loi.
Mais pour lancer une QPC par exemple, il faut d'abord enfreindre la loi. 
Le mariage homosexuel a dailleur failli tre accept par le conseil constitutionnel il y a 2 ans dans une procdure judiciaire, mais celui ci a bott en touche.
La QPC en gros disait, la constitution garantie une galit entre tous, et la non discrimination contre les homosexuel, sauf que dans ce cas la on doit avoir le droit au mariage. Le conseil a dcid qu'il n'tait pas comptent, amis aurait pu prendre une autre dcision, en particulier si il avait une plus grande anciennet. La CEDH par exemple a eu quelques affaires retentissantes ou elle a forc le changement des murs dans certains pays.

Il y a en France 3 organes qui sont capable de faire voluer la loi : 
 - le parlement
 - le conseil constitutionnel + la CEDH (ils sont du mme type et dclare la loi illgale)
 - le juge par la jurisprudence et l'interprtation de la loi.
( Bonus - le rfrendum d'initiative populaire)

Rien ne dit que l'on ne doit utiliser qu'un des chemins pour faire voluer les choses.

Pour les faucheur d'OGM, on a un peu la mme chose, les gens ont trouv que leur suret(alimentaire, mdicale, etc...) ainsi que les risques pris en l'attente de dcision par l'tat pour la nature tait trop fort t risquait d'avoir de grave consquence. Ils ont donc entrepris de faire justice eux mme. 

C'est dailleur intressant de voir que si l'tat a approuv larrt des cultures selon leur volont peu aprs, il n'a pas apprci que les gens empite sur el domaine rgalien. (a raison je pense)
En effet, je doute que le caractre urgent de larrachage n'aurait pas pu attendre quelques mois / annes avec le peu de plantes plantes en France.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais y'en a tout autant du ct des anars lors des manifs contre la finance, pour la dfense des boulots, des congs, etc...


Entirement d'accord. Des cons, y en a partout, de toutes les couleurs, dans toutes les religions, dans tous les partis politiques. Ce qu'on peut reprocher, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, les mdias populaires leurs donnent une importance telles qu'ils se multiplient ou plutt qu'ils osent d'avantage.

Ajoutons  cela, le phnomne de foule, qui accentue les drives, et vous avez vos gros titres pour le 20 heure !  ::ccool:: 

Dans le genre idiot, pourquoi organiser un mariage homo maintenant (normalement il faut s'y prendre des mois  l'avance, pour se marier, non ?) ?
Pourquoi mdiatiser  outrance le fait qu'un membre du gouvernement y participe (tout en insistant que c'est  titre personnel, hein !  ::roll:: ) ?
Pourquoi en faire un vnement ? Quand je me suis mari, personne n'en a parl  ::calim2:: 

Bref, c'est de la provoc' absurde! D'une btise crasse. Autant clbrer le mariage devant les manifestants contre la loi en tirant la langue !  ::aie::   ::roll::

----------


## r0d

> Mouais, en gros, c'est mal parce que c'est la religion et que la religion c'est la charia. Par exemple, au Tibet, il veulent rtablir la charia, enfin non c'tait une image, mais vous voyez bien ce que je voulais dire. Et la science c'est pareil, la charia eux aussi, enfin non, mais vous me comprenez. Alors que, la foi absolue en la vrit d'un livre (le capital, le petit livre rouge, les oeuvres compltes de bakounine dores sur tranche et relies peau de phoque), le genre qui fait qu'on limine physiquement tous les hommes urbains de plus de 14 ans, ou qu'on invente une superbe thorie d'appartenance de classe qui justifie l'limination physique (c'est une constante) de ladite classe et de ses descendants, tandis que les enfants des coles en costume de pionnier marchent au pas et chantent les louanges du guide suprme, ce n'est ni une science ni une religion, ce n'est pas grave.


Waow, je te sens tendu. Tu devrais prendre des vacances  :;): 
Plus srieusement, a ne sera pas facile de trouver des gauchistes qui ne condamnent pas Mao, Staline ou Castro, et plus gnralement les dangers d'une foi aveugle en une idologie. En tout cas, moi a fait longtemps que je n'en ai pas rencontr, et pourtant je trane bien "dans le milieu".




> Oui tu respectes la liberte d'expression religieuse,  condition qu'elle ne s'exprime pas, parce qu'elle manque d'esprit critique et qu'elle est dangereuse.


Mais enfin c'est ahurissant! O as-tu vu que je ne veux pas qu'elle s'exprime?! Quels mots ais-je crit qui puisse ne serait-ce que laisser supposer que je pense une telle chose? Je ne cesse de dire l'inverse: que les gens s'expriment afin que l'on puisse critiquer et contredire.

----------


## Invit

> Bref, c'est de la provoc' absurde! D'une btise crasse. Autant clbrer le mariage devant les manifestants contre la loi en tirant la langue !


On est bien d'accord. S'il voulait rellement apaiser la querelle, le gouvernement devrait avoir le triomphe modeste. Mais bon, a l'obligerait aussi  s'intresser  l'conomie, au chomage, aux dpenses de l'Etat,  prciser le fameux "cap" dont on nous rebat les oreilles et que seul notre bon prsident semble voir clairement . Ce serait duuur, et si prs des vacances, on risque le tour de rein. 

Alors, on en remet une couche. On accumule les "symboles", on s'tale sur la "radicalisation" et les drives fascistes, on envoie sa porte parole aux mariages, on twitte, on cause et on commente. 

Je n'arrive toujours pas  comprendre les gens qui disent: pour juger Hollande il faut attendre. En un an, j'ai l'impression qu'on a un peu cern l'homme d'tat, ou, plus prcisment, son absence, non?

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Plus srieusement, a ne sera pas facile de trouver des gauchistes qui ne condamnent pas Mao, Staline ou Castro, et plus gnralement les dangers d'une foi aveugle en une idologie. En tout cas, moi a fait longtemps que je n'en ai pas rencontr, et pourtant je trane bien "dans le milieu".


Il suffisait de les voir  la mort de Chavez pour comprendre qu'il y a de beaux restes. Et puis, il y a aussi les verts qui sont pas mal dans le genre idologie aveugle.

Mais de la mme manire, tu auras du mal  trouver des cathos contemporains qui approuvent l'inquisition, les conversions forces, ou tous les crimes commis pour la plus grande gloire de Dieu. En gros, tu te rserves le droit de condamner les religions au nom de leur pass, mais tu ne veux pas qu'on applique ce raisonnement aux socialistes, sur un pass bien plus rcent (voire, dont ils ont t acteurs).

Francois

----------


## Invit

> On est bien d'accord. S'il voulait rellement apaiser la querelle, le gouvernement devrait avoir le triomphe modeste.


C'est pas le gouvernement qui organise les mariages ou envoie les journalistes, hein.
D'ailleurs les ministres ont eu pour consigne de ne pas assister aux mariages.
http://www.dna.fr/actualite/2013/05/...mariages-homos

Des gens veulent en faire un symbole certes, mais les homos voudraient se marier dans lindiffrence comme tout le monde.

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas ce que je comprends de son discours. Pour moi, ce qu'elle dit, c'est qu'il existe des lois qui sont conforme a ses lois superieures, et d'autres qui sont contraires a ses lois superieures. Et que dans le second cas, c'est la loi qui a ete votee qui est "hors la loi".


Je ne crois pas qu'elle ait dit "hors la loi", ce serait absurde, mais quand bien mme, c'est prcisment le rle des politiques de proposer de modifier la loi, au nom de valeurs suprieures qui font qu'on devrait changer, voire supprimer certaines dispositions, qui deviendront donc "hors la loi".

Moi je veux bien qu'on dise qu'on n'a pas le droit de critiquer, et de vouloir changer la loi, mais je me demande bien ce qu'on va faire de tous nos politiques... Mme  l'encas, je ne suis pas certain que les Qataris ou les Chinois nous les achtent.

Francois

----------


## r0d

> En gros, tu te rserves le droit de condamner les religions au nom de leur pass, mais tu ne veux pas qu'on applique ce raisonnement aux socialistes, sur un pass bien plus rcent (voire, dont ils ont t acteurs).
> 
> Francois


Rhaaa, mais qu'est-ce que tu as aujourd'hui?
Je ne condamne pas les religions au nom de leur pass enfin! Si je pense qu'il est ncessaire de rappeler  certains que lglise a aussi du sang sur les mains, ce n'est pas la raison que j'invoque lorsque je dfend une position qui voudrait que la religion n'interfre pas dans les affaires de l'tat.
Nous en avons dj discut en plus. Si je refuse que la religion interfre dans la politique, c'est parce que je refuse l'argument comme quoi "c'est crit alors c'est vrai" et que je prfre un argumentaire. Peut-tre que j'ai tort, peut-tre que l'avenir me montrera que c'est un mauvais calcul, mais c'est mon opinion, et arrte de travestir mes propos stp.

----------


## Invit

> Des gens veulent en faire un symbole certes, mais les homos voudraient se marier dans lindiffrence comme tout le monde.


Allez va... Je l'ai pris dans le monde, donc pas exactement  l'extreme droite.

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...0299_3224.html

Tu noteras la jolie photo, o l'on voit les futurs maris surpris  leur insu par les papparazzis.


Pour le gouvernement, je note que Najat VB y est " titre personnel" (le mari devait tre son cousin...), et que Jean Marc Ayrault trouvait qu'il s'agissait d'un "beau geste". Le dernier paragraphe de l'article insiste sur la rcupration par les politiciens locaux. 

J'ai galement lu dans un article que l'invitation " titre personnel" de Najat VB tenait au fait qu'elle leur avait propos en septembre 2012, d'tre les premiers maris. Je veux bien qu'on me dise que le gouvernement s'est montr discret, mais bon...

Francois

----------


## GrandFather

> Je ne crois pas qu'elle ait dit "hors la loi", ce serait absurde, mais quand bien mme, c'est prcisment le rle des politiques de proposer de modifier la loi, au nom de valeurs suprieures qui font qu'on devrait changer, voire supprimer certaines dispositions, qui deviendront donc "hors la loi".


Si les valeurs suprieures en question sont le bien commun, le respect des textes et des principes fondateurs et un souhait de mettre en phase la loi avec la socit tout en prvenant ses excs, elle est mme parfaitement dans son rle. Maintenant, ce n'est pas exactement cela que je perois dans son discours...

----------


## Invit

> Rhaaa, mais qu'est-ce que tu as aujourd'hui?
> Je ne condamne pas les religions au nom de leur pass enfin! Si je pense qu'il est ncessaire de rappeler  certains que lglise a aussi du sang sur les mains, ce n'est pas la raison que j'invoque lorsque je dfend une position qui voudrait que la religion n'interfre pas dans les affaires de l'tat.


J'ai du mal comprendre, quand j'ai lu... 




> Mais encore une fois, la libert d'expression n'interdit pas la critique. Je pense que nous devons rester constamment vigilent sur certains "serpents de mer", qui ne meurent jamais et n'attendent qu'une opportunit pour mordre  nouveau. S'il est absurde de dire que l'histoire se rpte (les vnements ne sont jamais semblables en ralit), certain travers propres  l'espce humaine ont la vie dure et ncessitent un combat, ou au moins une attention, permanente.


et




> Mais, et toujours sans porter de jugement de valeur, du ct des chrtiens il y a eu des passages plutt gratins galement (inquisition, croisades, chasse aux sorcires, ...).






> Nous en avons dj discut en plus. Si je refuse que la religion interfre dans la politique, c'est parce que je refuse l'argument comme quoi "c'est crit alors c'est vrai" et que je prfre un argumentaire.


La religion fournit souvent des argumentaires. Le cas du mariage homo me parait exemplaire, je ne crois pas qu'on ait cit un verset ou une sourate  ce sujet, comme pour l'cole libre, ou le prservatif, d'ailleurs, note. 

Aussi, il y a des idologies politiques qui ne volent pas plus haut que "c'est crit". Le marxisme tait un bon exemple, l'cologie n'est pas mal non plus.

Francois

----------


## gangsoleil

> Il y a en France 3 organes qui sont capable de faire voluer la loi : 
>  - le parlement
>  - le conseil constitutionnel + la CEDH (ils sont du mme type et dclare la loi illgale)
>  - le juge par la jurisprudence et l'interprtation de la loi.
> ( Bonus - le rfrendum d'initiative populaire)
> 
> Rien ne dit que l'on ne doit utiliser qu'un des chemins pour faire voluer les choses.
> [...]
> Ils ont donc entrepris de faire justice eux mme.


C'est justement ce qui me gene. Pourquoi en politique, ou assimile, on aurait le droit de se faire justice soi-meme, et pas dans les autres cas ? A moins qu'on elargisse a tous les domaines ?

Essayer de faire avancer les choses dans un sens qui n'est pas celui du gouvernement (resp opposition), c'est une chose. Enfreindre la loi pour faire avancer les choses "parce que vraiment la loi elle est pas bien", non.




> Je ne crois pas qu'elle ait dit "hors la loi", ce serait absurde, mais quand bien mme, c'est prcisment le rle des politiques de proposer de modifier la loi, au nom de valeurs suprieures qui font qu'on devrait changer, voire supprimer certaines dispositions, qui deviendront donc "hors la loi".


Elle n'a pas dit hors la loi, elle a dit qu'en France, il y avait des lois superieures a celles de la republique, sans autres precisions. De la part d'une ancienne ministre, ca me choque.
Si elle avait precise un truc du genre "seul Dieu jugera", sa phrase aurait eu un tout autre sens.




> Moi je veux bien qu'on dise qu'on n'a pas le droit de critiquer, et de vouloir changer la loi, mais je me demande bien ce qu'on va faire de tous nos politiques... Mme  l'encas, je ne suis pas certain que les Qataris ou les Chinois nous les achtent.


On a tout a fait le droit de critiquer, meme si c'est pour dire des conneries (liberte d'expression tout ca). On a tout a fait le droit de ne pas etre d'accord avec une loi existante ou un projet de loi.
Cependant, meme dans ce cas, il faut respecter la loi, qu'on l'aime ou pas, qu'elle corresponde a ses valeurs ou non.

----------


## Invit

> On a tout a fait le droit de ne pas etre d'accord avec une loi existante ou un projet de loi. Cependant, meme dans ce cas, il faut respecter la loi, qu'on l'aime ou pas, qu'elle corresponde a ses valeurs ou non.


Je suis assez d'accord. Mais en te lisant, j'ai l'impression que tu fais  Christine Boutin le procs que la droite fait souvent  la gauche, quand celle ci veut rgulariser des sans papiers (ou reconnaitre des enfants ns d'un acte illgal), voire enfreint dlibrment la loi au nom d'un "devoir de rsistance" (Mamre, Bov, ...), ou quand Mlenchon ou Filoche proposent d'amnistier en bloc des syndicalistes condamns. Ou quand Christiane Taubira, ministre de la justice en exercice, explique qu'il faut amnager les peines pour aider la rinsertion. 

Dans ce cas prcis, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse parler de dlit. Elle critique la loi, au nom de ces valeurs, c'est son droit, mais rien ne dit qu'elle ne la respectera pas. 

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans ce cas prcis, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse parler de dlit. Elle critique la loi, au nom de *ces* valeurs, c'est son droit, mais rien ne dit qu'elle ne la respectera pas. 
> 
> Francois


J'aurais dit "*ses*" !  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Cependant, meme dans ce cas, il faut respecter la loi, qu'on l'aime ou pas, qu'elle corresponde a ses valeurs ou non.


Il y a aussi le concept de dsobissance civile. Tu refuses de respecter une loi, mais tu dois aussi en assumer les consquences (ce que ne font pas les faucheurs d'OGM qui demandent une amnistie, par exemple).




> Dans ce cas prcis, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse parler de dlit. Elle critique la loi, au nom de ces valeurs, c'est son droit, mais rien ne dit qu'elle ne la respectera pas.


Si, elle a dit qu'elle refuserait de marier des homosexuels. Ce qui est diffrent d'autres maires, qui ont indiqu qu'ils dlgueraient a  l'opposition.

Elle a galement voque une guerre civile, ce qui n'incite gure  tre civil avec elle (mais ne protge pas des consquences si on enfreint la loi).

----------


## gangsoleil

> Il y a aussi le concept de dsobissance civile. Tu refuses de respecter une loi, mais tu dois aussi en assumer les consquences (ce que ne font pas les faucheurs d'OGM qui demandent une amnistie, par exemple).


Appelle ca comme tu veux, mais lorsqu'on ne respecete pas une loi, il est normal d'etre condamne en consequence.

Et quel que soit le nom, je ne trouve pas normal de ne pas respecter une loi "car je pense qu'elle n'est pas bonne", ce qui est souvent le discours qui va avec.

Lutter pour ses idees oui, mais dans le respect de la legalite.

----------


## Invit

> J'aurais dit "*ses*" !


C'est effectivement comme a qu'il fallait le lire... Ah mon bon monsieur, ces jeunes d'aujourd'hui qui ne savent plus la grammaire!




> Si, elle a dit qu'elle refuserait de marier des homosexuels. Ce qui est diffrent d'autres maires, qui ont indiqu qu'ils dlgueraient a  l'opposition.


A ma connaissance, elle n'est pas maire. Je peux dire la mme chose, a n'engage  rien. Note aussi que cette ide d'une clause de conscience a t voque par Hollande lui mme (avant de faire marche arrire). 

Et bien sur, je souris en te lisant : au fond, si tu le fais sans le dire, c'est bien. Si tu expliques ta position, c'est mal. La morale en politique, je suppose...




> Elle a galement voque une guerre civile, ce qui n'incite gure  tre civil avec elle (mais ne protge pas des consquences si on enfreint la loi).


Bah, Mlenchon en voque une  chaque fois qu'il parle, ces temps ci, et c'est presque une tradition dans l'opposition,  droite comme  gauche.

Je me rends compte que j'ai une certaine tendresse pour Christine Boutin, mme si je ne partage pas spcialement ses points de vue. Voici quelqu'un qui dfend, sans complexe, des ides que nos bien pensants adorent tourner en ridicule, qui se fait insulter  longueur de journe sur Twitter, par des gens qui hurleraient comme des porcs si on leur appliquait le quart du commencement de ce qu'ils se permettent de lancer, qui sert de paratonnerre  toute une partie de la droite, mais qui continue, parce que ce sont ses ides. 

Je trouve que c'est un exemple de courage politique, bien loin de celui de nos professionnels de l'indignation.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Gangsoleil, je ne dit pas que les gens ne doivent pas subir de consquences, mais juste que la plupart du temps la situation n'est pas aussi simple...

Si on reprend l'exemple des OGM.
L'tat a le devoir d'assurer la sant des citoyens
L'tat n'a pas la capacit dempcher la transmission des gnes OGM d'une rcolte a l'autre, donc la contamination.

Mais l'tat ne fait rien.

On a une loi qui donne un agrment, mais qui en enfreint une autre(qui doit mme etre dans la constitution) qui met l'tat en garant de la scurit des citoyens.
Tout le monde est donc dans l'illgalit.

Dans le cas du mariage gay, quand Mamre a marier les deux personnes, il a respect a la lettre la constitution. La loi tant inconstitutionnelle selon lui.
Le conseil a refus de statuer sur la question et  laiss le parlement grer la situation.

Aprs, il peut y avoir des consquences, mais les lois qui disent tout et son contraire, c'est pas nouveau et ce n'est pas prs de sarrter.

----------


## souviron34

> Je trouve que c'est un exemple de courage politique, bien loin de celui de nos professionnels de l'indignation.


Je te rejoins tout  fait sur ce plan-l..

Autant ses ides ne m'inspirent gure la majeure partie du temps (_mais pas tout le temps, elle dit parfois d'excellentes choses_), autant il faut lui reconnatre une vraie indpendance et force de conviction, insoumise et inflexible  la bien-pensance et l'opprobre (_voire la haine_) gnre / vomie par les mdias et ses dtracteurs...

On peut - dans une moindre mesure - rapprocher aussi Sgo... 

C'est assez rare dans le milieu politique (politicien) pour tre not et respect..

----------


## ManusDei

> Appelle ca comme tu veux, mais lorsqu'on ne respecete pas une loi, il est normal d'etre condamne en consequence.


Ben, c'est ce que je dis par "assumer les consquences". Ne pas respecter les lois entraine une condamnation, mme si tu estimes que moralement "tu as raison".



> A ma connaissance, elle n'est pas maire. Je peux dire la mme chose, a n'engage  rien.


Je pensais qu'elle tait maire.



> Bah, Mlenchon en voque une  chaque fois qu'il parle, ces temps ci, et c'est presque une tradition dans l'opposition,  droite comme  gauche.


J'en pense la mme chose.

Tu lis ses tweets ? Il y en a une partie non ngligeable qui sont d'une btise crasse. Je ne cautionne pas la moquerie gnralise sur son compte twitter, mais quand elle annonce que lgaliser le mariage homo va conduire  la fin de l'humanit parce qu'il n'y aura plus d'enfants et qu'on finira tous homos, j'ai envie de dire qu'elle cherche  passer pour une imbcile.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour dire que je rejoins *fcharton* et *souviron*  propos de C. Boutin. 

Autant ses ides ne me plaisent pas toutes (elle ne dit pas que des btises, loin de l), mais au moins elle reste droit dans ses bottes, et ne girouette pas ses opinions avec :
la mode,les sondages,la bienpensance,le politiquement correct,l'approche d'une chance lectorale
(cochez la ou les cases que vous approuvez  ::mouarf:: )

Pour Sgo, je suis un peu moins sr, pour le coup ! Elle a tendance  surfer sur l'actualit, afin de tenter d'exister encore. Mais, bon. Faut voir qu' la base c'est juste un produit de consommation lectorale...  ::aie::

----------


## gangsoleil

> quand elle annonce que lgaliser le mariage homo va conduire  la fin de l'humanit parce qu'il n'y aura plus d'enfants et qu'on finira tous homos, j'ai envie de dire qu'elle cherche  passer pour une imbcile.


Ca me fait penser a ceux qui disent que des enfants d'heteros seront forcement heteros...  Les homosexuels seraient donc issus de generation spontanee ?

----------


## Invit

> Tu lis ses tweets ? Il y en a une partie non ngligeable qui sont d'une btise crasse.


Comme 99% (estimation basse) de ce qu'on trouve sur tweeter... Donc, non, je ne lis pas ses tweets, mais j'en entend parler quand la presse en parle, c'est  dire tous les deux jours.




> Je ne cautionne pas la moquerie gnralise sur son compte twitter, mais quand elle annonce que lgaliser le mariage homo va conduire  la fin de l'humanit parce qu'il n'y aura plus d'enfants et qu'on finira tous homos, j'ai envie de dire qu'elle cherche  passer pour une imbcile.


Tu sais, je crois qu'elle sait que la race humaine ne va pas s'teindre...

J'aime bien ce genre de sortie polmique, plutt que les "trop dgout par #salauddedroite, qui nous ramne au moyen ge", ou "dgout par les racs sans complexe, #autresalauddedroite", voire "trop bien mang ce midi avec ma copine #qiinferieuramatemperaturerectale", qui constituent le gros de la production Twitter.

Et le fait que les "twittos" prennent cela au pied de la lettre en dit plus long sur eux, sur leur indigence intellectuelle, et sur leur manque de considration pour leurs adversaires politiques, que sur Christine Boutin. Ce sont bien sr les mmes qui s'indignent si facilement, et rclament du respect  longueur clavier.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Et le fait que les "twittos" prennent cela au pied de la lettre en dit plus long sur eux, sur leur indigence intellectuelle, et sur leur manque de considration pour leurs adversaires politiques, que sur Christine Boutin. Ce sont bien sr les mmes qui s'indignent si facilement, et rclament du respect  longueur clavier.


Alors c'est quoi ? De l'humour, du second degr ?

----------


## Invit

> Alors c'est quoi ? De l'humour, du second degr ?


Je crois qu'on appelle cela une figure de style, une hyperbole, peut tre? Et oui c'est de l'humour, le genre dans lequel on s'auto-caricature. Un peu compliqu pour un twittos, je suppose...

Francois

----------


## Invit

Mouais. Je pense qu'il faut arrter de penser que certaines personnes, en raison des postes qu'ils exercent ou ont exercs, sont intelligents / cultivs.

Les tweets de Christine Boutin, si c'est du premier degr, c'est nul.
Si c'est une figure de style, dans le contexte du dbat sur le mariage pour tous, alors qu'on l'accuse d'homophobe, dire des choses qui tendent  la faire passer pour encore plus homophobe, c'est nul aussi.
Et si c'tait que sur Twitter...

----------


## ManusDei

> Voici quelqu'un qui dfend, sans complexe, des ides que nos bien pensants adorent tourner en ridicule [...]
> Je trouve que c'est un exemple de courage politique, bien loin de celui de nos professionnels de l'indignation.





> Tu sais, je crois qu'elle sait que la race humaine ne va pas s'teindre...


Et pourtant, c'est ce qu'elle dit  corps et  cris sur twitter, en manif, etc...



> Je crois qu'on appelle cela une figure de style, une hyperbole, peut tre? Et oui c'est de l'humour, le genre dans lequel on s'auto-caricature. Un peu compliqu pour un twittos, je suppose...


Elle ne fait aucun lien entre homosexualit et pdophilie, aucun lien entre homosexualit et inceste, l elle donne son avis, mais quand elle fait un lien entre homosexualit et (ventuellement) polygamie ou homosexualit et fin de l'humanit, c'est de l'humour ou une figure de style ?
Permet moi d'en douter trs fortement.

----------


## souviron34

> Les homosexuels seraient donc issus de generation spontanee ?


C'est ce qu'on a tent de me (nous) faire croire quelques pages plus haut  ::roll::

----------


## r0d

Dans la srie "l'UMP en a rv, le PS l'a fait": l'tat vend ses bijoux de familles.
Plus de sous dans les caisses? Ok, c'est le bon moment pour vendre les derniers restes qui rapportent un peu d'argent. C'est la droite ligne du thatchrisme: la stratgie c'est "d'affamer" (c'est le mot qu'un de ses conseillers employait) l'tat afin de s'en dbarrasser plus facilement (cf. "La stratgie du choc", N. Klein). N'oubliez pas que, citoyens franais, l'tat c'est votre argent. Autrement dit, en vendant ses parts, l'tat vend vos possessions.

Souviron, tu compares souvent la politique et la religion. Quand je vois qu'il existe encore des gens qui pensent que le PS est un parti de gauche, je comprend mieux ce que tu veux dire...

----------


## souviron34

> Dans la srie "l'UMP en a rv, le PS l'a fait":



 :;):   j'ai failli mettre le lien ce matin...


Sur le fond, a n'est que dans la continuit de ce qui tait prvu..... 





> Souviron, tu compares souvent la politique et la religion. Quand je vois qu'il existe encore des gens qui pensent que le PS est un parti de gauche, je comprend mieux ce que tu veux dire...


Y'a de a, oui....

Plus l'intolrance/le mpris pour ceux qui ne pensent pas comme soi.. Quand on entend/lit des propos, on est heureux de ne pas tre  une poque comme l'Occupation ou sous un rgime comme l'URSS ou la Chine... Un bon nombre de gens partiraient en Goulag ou en camps de "redressement".... :si ce n'est pas seraient fusills sur le champ....  ::roll:: 

Disons que je ne compare pas la politique et la religion, je compare les fanatiques ou croyants "intgristes" de l'un  ceux de l'autre  :;): 


Pour rejoindre le fond, c'tait prvu et prvisible.... C'est bien la raison pour laquelle j'tais plus que sceptique l'anne dernire lors des discussions pendant la campagne...  C'tait facile de mettre un Epouvantail, le Mal, et en face Le Bien... (_tiens, a rejoint justement la religon .._)

----------


## david06600

> Dans la srie "l'UMP en a rv, le PS l'a fait": l'tat vend ses bijoux de familles.


Et a continue, encore et encore, c'est que le dbut ....  Vivement que tous se pte la gueule et au plus vite qu'on se marre et qu'on en finisse.

----------


## Invit

> Elle ne fait aucun lien entre homosexualit et pdophilie, aucun lien entre homosexualit et inceste, l elle donne son avis, mais quand elle fait un lien entre homosexualit et (ventuellement) polygamie ou homosexualit et fin de l'humanit, c'est de l'humour ou une figure de style ?


Elle fait un lien parce qu'on a cr cette confusion en renommant le mariage gay mariage pour tous, et en expliquant (mme sur ce fil, gangsoleil, il y a deux ou trois pages, que le mariage tait le reconnaissance d'un amour). Si c'est le cas, je ne sais pas pourquoi on m'interdit d'pouser mes enfants, que j'adore, ou ma veille mre, et mme mon chat...

C'est effectivement une figure de style: elle force le trait, pour montrer  quel point la position adverse est absurde, mme si elle comprend bien que ce n'est pas ce que les opposants avaient en tte. Et ce n'est pas fondamentalement diffrent du discours que tiennent les pros, quand ils expliquent que les anti sont anti-rpublicains, ou qu'ils veulent "nous ramener au moyen age" (ah oui mais eux c'est des gentils...)

Bref, ce type d'argumentation ne me parait pas choquante, c'est mme un peu la base du dbat politique 


Francois

----------


## Invit

> Souviron, tu compares souvent la politique et la religion. Quand je vois qu'il existe encore des gens qui pensent que le PS est un parti de gauche, je comprend mieux ce que tu veux dire...


On est d'accord, mais tu ne crois pas qu'en tant que "sale cons de droite" autoprocalms de ce fil, Souviron et moi sommes un peu en droit de nous moquer de tous ces gentils lecteurs qui ont vot Hollande  la primaire "pour faire barrage  Sarko", puis au premier tour "pour viter 2002", puis au second "contre sarko", puis ont pass trois mois  nous expliquer qu'il fallait lui donner du temps, et que c'tait mieux, et que ceux qui se moquaient de ce sous prfet devenu prsident sur un malentendu, taient des salauds de racs.

Eh, les gauchos, c'est votre monstre, faudrait voir  assumer maintenant... (ah, on me dit qu'un gauchiste n'assume jamais, que ce n'est jamais sa faute, ah ben zut alors... plus que quatre ans, alors... et en plus il fait pleuvoir, ce gros ravi, et je n'aurai pas de cerises cette anne...)

Francois

----------


## souviron34

tiens, une de plus pour la route :

Aide aux familles : l'Elyse pourrait choisir de diminuer le quotient familial

C'est vrai, a... Plutt de faire une justice vraiment sociale en tenant ompte des revenus, on va faire payer tout le monde  ::ccool:: 

Qui disait "Prsident des riches"  propos d'un autre ??  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu sais, je crois qu'elle sait que la race humaine ne va pas s'teindre...


[MODE david06600]Heu, de quelle race tu parles, parce que les hommes, y en a plein de races, la preuve : Ben, d'abord je le dis, et ensuite tous les hommes ne se ressemblent pas, donc c'est bien la preuve qu'il y a plusieurs races !
[/MODE david06600]

 ::mouarf:: 

Plus srieusement, je pense Mme Boutin, s'est un peu laiss emporter par ses convictions dans son rapport avec cette loi. Elle a commenc par jouer les indigns, puis  tenter d'obtenir le Csar de la meilleure comdienne dans son rle "Haaaaa ! Les forces de l'ordre ont attaqus Haaaaa ! Je me suis vanouiiiiiiie", et au final a pt un plomb sur twitter et  la radio/tl, verte de rage de voir que 1) la loi tait passe malgr son hroque opposition, 2) qu'elle n'tait mme pas nomine aux Csar ! 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## GrandFather

> Bref, ce type d'argumentation ne me parait pas choquante, c'est mme un peu la base du dbat politique


Le style hyperbolique est  la politique ce que la pornographie est  l'rotisme: un lger manque de subtilit.

En l'occurrence, sa rhtorique est grosso modo la mme que lors du vote du PACS, l'effet dcuplant de Twitter en plus. On ne peut effectivement pas l'accuser de renier ses convictions. Quant  la manire de les assner...

----------


## ManusDei

> Elle fait un lien parce qu'on a cr cette confusion en renommant le mariage gay mariage pour tous, et en expliquant (mme sur ce fil, gangsoleil, il y a deux ou trois pages, que le mariage tait le reconnaissance d'un amour). Si c'est le cas, je ne sais pas pourquoi on m'interdit d'pouser mes enfants, que j'adore, ou ma veille mre, et mme mon chat...


Et j'ai expliqu que le nom "mariage pour tous" venait de ce que les pro ne voulaient pas d'un mariage gay ou d'une union civile, mais bien du mariage, avec le mme nom, via les mmes articles de loi que les htros. Aucun rapport avec les enfants, les chats, ou autre. De plus, l o la loi interdit directement le mariage avec les enfants, les chats, les parents, elle n'interdisait pas spcifiquement le mariage entre personnes du mme sexe.




> C'est effectivement une figure de style: elle force le trait, pour montrer  quel point la position adverse est absurde, mme si elle comprend bien que ce n'est pas ce que les opposants avaient en tte.


Peut tre que si tu avais pris le temps de lire ce que j'ai mis juste au dessus et que je met au moins pour la troisime fois dans ce fil tu comprendrais que ce n'est pas la position qui est absurde, mais l'interprtation qui en est faite qui est errone.

----------


## Grom61736

> Elle fait un lien parce qu'on a cr cette confusion en renommant le mariage gay mariage pour tous, et en expliquant (mme sur ce fil, gangsoleil, il y a deux ou trois pages, que le mariage tait le reconnaissance d'un amour). Si c'est le cas, je ne sais pas pourquoi on m'interdit d'pouser mes enfants, que j'adore, ou ma veille mre, et mme mon chat...


Ah merde ! Depuis le temps que le divorce est lgal, j'ai jamais pens  abandonner mes enfants. Ds que j'en ai ras-le-cul (crise d'ado un peu forte), je divorce d'eux et hop  la rue !

Quitte  faire des gnralits, autant y aller jusqu'au bout.






> C'est effectivement une figure de style: elle force le trait, pour montrer  quel point la position adverse est absurde, mme si elle comprend bien que ce n'est pas ce que les opposants avaient en tte. 
> (...)
> Bref, ce type d'argumentation ne me parait pas choquante, c'est mme un peu la base du dbat politique


Bin, il est mal en point le dbat politique  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Eh, les gauchos, c'est votre monstre, faudrait voir  assumer maintenant...


Je ne sais pas si a s'adressait  moi mais soyons clair: 
1/ je n'ai pas vot pour cet individu.
2/ je me suis toujours positionn en opposition au PS.
3/ si le PS nous le met bien profond, l'UMP n'a jamais t en reste. C'est juste l'arme de la vaseline qui change.

----------


## david06600

> [MODE david06600]Heu, de quelle race tu parles, parce que les hommes, y en a plein de races, la preuve : Ben, d'abord je le dis, et ensuite tous les hommes ne se ressemblent pas, donc c'est bien la preuve qu'il y a plusieurs races !
> [/MODE david06600]


Facile, petit et compltement faux en ce qui me concerne, ce qui montre que c'est toi l'idiot en fait.  Le mot race pour qualifier des groupes de personnes aux traits gntiques ou "culturels" identiques ne me drange pas point barre.  Si toi a te drange c'est ton soucis.  Fais toi soigner je sais pas.  Mais bon vite de me parler  l'avenir ou de me mentionner dans tes posts, parce que je trouve que tu es vraiment minable dans ton comportement.

----------


## Invit

> tiens, une de plus pour la route :
> 
> Aide aux familles : l'Elyse pourrait choisir de diminuer le quotient familial


Et donc la solution retenue serait d'augmenter les impots... Je me disais bien, aussi.

Pour mmoire, le quotient familial, c'est quelque chose qui rduit,  revenu gal, les impots d'une famille nombreuse par rapport  ceux d'un individu seul. Il n'a pas l'air d'aimer les enfants, le prsident de la justice et de la jeunesse...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Il n'a pas l'air d'aimer les enfants, le prsident de la justice et de la jeunesse...


Rhaaaa mais si, t'as rien compris....   ::aie:: 

Ils les aime bien, mais par dessus tout c'est son lectorat qu'il prfre....  ::P: 

Ben vi, y z'avaient dit quelque chose  partir de 5000 ou 7000 euros... Un couple de bobos des villes, a doit bien aller checher par l... sans compter ses p'tits copains, NVB, CD, etc, qui avec leurs 9  10 000 euros, aimeraient bien les garder, leurs allocs...

----------


## souviron34

> 3/ si le PS nous le met bien profond, l'UMP n'a jamais t en reste. C'est juste l'arme de la vaseline qui change.


Ce qui tait en gros mon argument au moment des lections  :;): 

Y'a un dicton (_ch'sais pas si a vient du Qubec ou pas_) :

"vaut mieux une petite et travailleuse qu'une grosse et paresseuse"  :;): 

Je prfre un mec qui y va franc du collier qu'un hypocrite qui prend par derrire...

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais pas si a s'adressait  moi mais soyons clair: 
> 1/ je n'ai pas vot pour cet individu.
> 2/ je me suis toujours positionn en opposition au PS.
> 3/ si le PS nous le met bien profond, l'UMP n'a jamais t en reste. C'est juste l'arme de la vaseline qui change.


Je ne m'adressais pas spcialement  toi. Mais bon, 

- il y a quand mme eu des primaires, avec des millions de participants, qu'Hollande a gagnes haut la main
- Mlenchon a fait un score ridicule au premier tour, et le FG pas mieux aux lgislatives
- tu peux lire ce fil, et voir les ractions des uns et des autres, un assez grand nombre de participants lui ont laiss un sacr bnfice du doute...

Donc oui, je me marre de voir que tout d'un coup, personne n'a plus vot PS, et encore moins Hollande...

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne m'adressais pas spcialement  toi. Mais bon, 
> 
> - il y a quand mme eu des primaires, avec des millions de participants, qu'Hollande a gagnes haut la main
> - Mlenchon a fait un score ridicule au premier tour, et le FG pas mieux aux lgislatives
> - tu peux lire ce fil, et voir les ractions des uns et des autres, un assez grand nombre de participants lui ont laiss un sacr bnfice du doute...
> 
> Donc oui, je me marre de voir que tout d'un coup, personne n'a plus vot PS, et encore moins Hollande...
> 
> Francois


Moi, j'ai vot PS, mme si je n'ai pas vot aux primaires socialistes, et j'ai vot Holllande, et je l'assume parfaitement.

Ensuite, dsol pour vous, mais pour l'instant, il n'y a pas grand-chose qui me fassent regretter mon vote. Pourquoi ? Parce que je ne m'attendais pas  ce que la France se redresse du jour au lendemain, juste parce que Sarkozy n'tait plus le prsident. J'ai clairement vot Hollande parce que je souhaitais de tout cur voir Sarkozy dehors. Le plus marrant, c'est que les seuls moments o j'ai trouv Sarkozy prsidentiel, c'est aprs qu'il ait t battu.  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne m'adressais pas spcialement  toi. Mais bon, 
> 
> - il y a quand mme eu des primaires, avec des millions de participants, qu'Hollande a gagnes haut la main
> - Mlenchon a fait un score ridicule au premier tour, et le FG pas mieux aux lgislatives
> - tu peux lire ce fil, et voir les ractions des uns et des autres, un assez grand nombre de participants lui ont laiss un sacr bnfice du doute...
> 
> Donc oui, je me marre de voir que tout d'un coup, personne n'a plus vot PS, et encore moins Hollande...
> 
> Francois


Un certain nombre de personnes n'ont vot pour lui qu'au deuxime tour. Parce que si effectivement dans le fond il n'y a pas trop de diffrence (enfin, en conomie surtout) sur la forme, il y en a un qui gesticulait vraiment beaucoup trop (pour ne pas agir plus  l'arrive). Quand au score de Mlenchon il tait quand mme largement au del des 10%. Pas trop mal pour du ridicule.

----------


## Invit

> Ben vi, y z'avaient dit quelque chose  partir de 5000 ou 7000 euros... Un couple de bobos des villes, a doit bien aller checher par l... sans compter ses p'tits copains, NVB, CD, etc, qui avec leurs 9  10 000 euros, aimeraient bien les garder, leurs allocs...


Sauf que,  9 ou 10K/mois, le quotient familial va leur faire bien plus mal...

En fait, je crois que la raison est, comme souvent, un pur effet de communication : dire qu'on baisse les allocs, mme des riches, ce n'est pas vendeur, et il y a toujours le risque que le conseil constitutionnel rle. Plafonner le quotient familial, c'est moins risqu, parce que c'est dj pass, et a se voit un peu moins. Et puis, on peut peut tre baisser d'un peu plus qu'on devrait, a ferait des recettes supplmentaires, sans hausse d'impot (enfin, on paye plus d'impots, mais ce n'est pas une hausse, juste une modification du barme, t'ois...)

Ceci dit, je me demande bien comment il vont organiser la chose, comptablement. Jusqu' preuve du contraire, la scu, ce n'est pas le mme budget que l'Etat. En augmentant les cotisations familles, en affectant une taxe particulire, ou en baissant les prestation, on peut rquilibrer la branche famille. Mais en augmentant les recettes de l'Etat par une modification du barme de l'IR, je vois moins. 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Sauf que,  9 ou 10K/mois, le quotient familial va leur faire bien plus mal...
> 
> En fait, je crois que la raison est, comme souvent, un pur effet de communication : dire qu'on baisse les allocs, mme des riches, ce n'est pas vendeur, et il y a toujours le risque que le conseil constitutionnel rle. Plafonner le quotient familial, c'est moins risqu, parce que c'est dj pass, et a se voit un peu moins. Et puis, on peut peut tre baisser d'un peu plus qu'on devrait, a ferait des recettes supplmentaires, sans hausse d'impot (enfin, on paye plus d'impots, mais ce n'est pas une hausse, juste une modification du barme, t'ois...)
> 
> Ceci dit, je me demande bien comment il vont organiser la chose, comptablement. Jusqu' preuve du contraire, la scu, ce n'est pas le mme budget que l'Etat. En augmentant les cotisations familles, en affectant une taxe particulire, ou en baissant les prestation, on peut rquilibrer la branche famille. Mais en augmentant les recettes de l'Etat par une modification du barme de l'IR, je vois moins. 
> 
> Francois


Parce qu'ils s'en foutent de la scu. C'est comme la vignette pour les vieux, le lundi de pentecte, etc. C'est la droite, l, au pouvoir, n'en dplaise aux frustrs de l'UMP.

----------


## souviron34

> Parce qu'ils s'en foutent de la scu. C'est comme la vignette pour les vieux, le lundi de pentecte, etc. C'est la droite, l, au pouvoir, n'en dplaise aux frustrs de l'UMP.


moi je m'en tape, mais ce qui m'nerve c'est d'entendre des leons de morale / de justice / de "moi prsident" ou "nous on ne fait pas" en permanence en paralllle..

----------


## Invit

> C'est la droite, l, au pouvoir, n'en dplaise aux frustrs de l'UMP.


Tu ne voudrais pas le crier un peu plus fort? Avec un peu de chance, tu arriverais  faire partir les verts du gouvernement, et peut tre les radicaux, aussi. Ce serait toujours ca de pris, non? 

Moi j'changerai bien notre prsident de droite tout mou contre un prsident de droite hyperactif... Mais je sens qu'on va me dire qu'on n'a pas le droit, et qu'il faut, en pnitence, garder notre ravi de la crche pendant 4 ans.

Sur le fond, je suis d'accord avec toi. Je ne suis pas spcialement de gauche (tu l'auras compris) mais j'estime que si on a la gauche au pouvoir, c'est pour qu'elle fasse "de la gauche", pour le meilleur et pour le pire. 

Francois

----------


## Mat.M

> Parce que je ne m'attendais pas  ce que la France se redresse du jour au lendemain, juste parce que Sarkozy n'tait plus le prsident. J'ai clairement vot Hollande parce que je souhaitais de tout cur voir Sarkozy dehors. Le plus marrant, c'est que les seuls moments o j'ai trouv Sarkozy prsidentiel, c'est aprs qu'il ait t battu.


bonsoir c'est ton opinion politique  ::): 
mais je l'ai dj cris sur ce forum , Hollande et son gouvernement ne peuvent absolument rien faire pour relancer l'conomie... part relancer quelques grands travaux  droite et  gauche.
Mais le drapage des dficits c'est interdit par Bruxelles.
Avant le fait de construire une piscine municipale ou une mdiathque a faisait tourner l'entrprise de maonnerie ou d'lectricit du coin
Mais maintenant c'est fini

Et Hollande tout comme Sarkozy n'ont pas t lus pour se mettre derrire chaque patron et faire tourner chaque entreprise
C'est ce que 65millions d'individus n'arrivent pas  piger en France...

pour refaire partir la croissance,inverser le chmage il faudrait ventuellement une nouvelle rvolution technologique mais l c'est mal barr  :non seulement il n'y a plus de nouvelle rvolution technologique , a n'est pas aussi rmunrateur que cela parat et les brevets sont trusts et verrouills par les amricains et les japonais...
et puis ton Ipad ou ta tablette Samsung elle est made in Core ; ce qu'on n'a pas t capable de faire et de produire en France...

il 'n'est pourtant pas loin le temps o savait produire des crans plats en France....
Mais Mr T. B.  ,patron du plus grand fabricants de tl de l'hexagone de l'poque puis ministre de l'conomie ( donc ayant fait obligatoirement l'E.N.A. )  dcid de vendre a  des investisseurs chinois...

alors reste  faire une conomie de femmes de mnages et de plombiers, de soutien scolaire  domicile mais je doute que cela maintienne notre PIB ad vitam eternam  ::mrgreen::

----------


## david06600

> alors reste  faire une conomie de femmes de mnages et de plombiers, de soutien scolaire  domicile mais je doute que cela maintienne notre PIB ad vitam eternam


Et surveiller les serpents de mer...

----------


## Invit

> mais je l'ai dj cris sur ce forum , Hollande et son gouvernement ne peuvent absolument rien faire pour relancer l'conomie... part relancer quelques grands travaux  droite et  gauche.


Il faudrait expliquer, alors, pourquoi notre bon prsident a jug bon d'avoir une demi douzaine de ministres en charge de l'conomie, Montebourg, Hamon, Pellerin, et les autres, avec leur floppe de conseillers, leur cabinet... 

Ensuite, je ne sais pas si le gouvernement peut relancer l'conomie, mais je trouve qu'il arrive assez bien  la plomber. Il a commenc par augmenter les impots, pour financer les rductions de dpenses qu'il n'a toujours pas eu le courage de faire. Puis il a donn  plusieurs reprises l'impression d'avancer au hasard (on dcide une chose, on revient dessus), ou de prfrer la palabre  l'action (je lisais qu'on a encore remis hier un rapport sur la comptitivit, c'est comme les bon points?  10 on a une image?). Et on ne peut pas dire qu'il sache trouver les mots pour parler aux patrons...

Rsultat, la confiance est au plus bas, le moral est dans les chaussettes, les dirigeants d'entreprise se disent qu'il n'est pas trs intressant de se dmener dans ces conditions, les trangers se disent qu'il y a plus intressant  faire que d'investir en France, et l'conomie va de plus en plus mal. 

Ah oui, mais on a fait le mariage gay, alors ca compense hein?

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> moi je m'en tape, mais ce qui m'nerve c'est d'entendre des leons de morale / de justice / de "moi prsident" ou "nous on ne fait pas" en permanence en paralllle..


Bof, c'est de la com'. C'est du mme acabit que "Je serais le prsident de la France qui se lve tt" _et qui mange au Fouquet's_, "Je serais le prsident du pouvoir d'achat" _enfin du mien et de celui de mes copains du MEDEF_, "Travailler plus pour gagner plus" _enfin travailler plus pour que vos patrons gagnent plus, vous on s'en fout_ 

C'est toujours la mme chanson. Y a un discours et pas d'actes.

Quand je lis sur ce forum que "Mais si Sarko il a fait de bonnes choses, regarde les retraites, lui il s'y est attaqu, au moins..."
Mais, comme par hasard, visiblement le prsident qui voulait rendre  les rgimes spciaux obsoltes, d'aprs un rapport rcent paru dans CAPITAL, n'a rien chang. Au contraire. Les ingalits entre Priv et Public se sont accentus. Et au final, ce qui a t fait revient  mettre un sparadrap sur une jambe de bois. Bon, alors, si on lui enlve les retraites, il a fait quoi Christian Clavier ? A part avoir pous Carla, et avoir une fille ? Parce que c'est  peu prs tout ce que je retiens de son action quinquennale.

----------


## Invit

> Mais, comme par hasard, visiblement le prsident qui voulait rendre  les rgimes spciaux obsoltes, d'aprs un rapport rcent paru dans CAPITAL, n'a rien chang. Au contraire. Les ingalits entre Priv et Public se sont accentus.


Les rgimes spciaux, ce ne sont pas les retraites du public. En fait les fonctionnaires ne sont pas rellement dans le systme des retraites, car leur "retraite" est une dette de l'Etat, non finance. C'est le fameux engagement hors bilan dont on parle pas mal actuellement. 

Les rformes prcdentes ont vraiment avanc sur l'cart entre rgime gnral et rgimes spciaux (RATP, SNCF, EDF...), mme si ces carts demeurent. En revanche, elles n'ont pas touch aux fonctionnaires. Comme leurs avatages n'ont pas chang alors que ceux du rgime gnral baissaient, l'cart a augment, et Capital enfonce une porte ouverte. 

Mais note bien que l'alignement des retraites du public n'est pas  l'ordre du jour. C'est un sujet trs dsagrable, qui s'attaque  une des rares qui soutient encore le gouvernement, et en plus a n'a pas d'effet direct sur le dficit, puisque les engagements de l'Etat  ce sujet ne sont pas intgrs dans la comptabilit nationale (c'est le principe de hors bilan).

Bref, des coups  prendre, pas de bnfice visible, il faudrait pour s'y attaquer un peu plus de courage que n'en a ce gouvernement... Ce serait faire acte de justice, bien entendu, mais bon, la justice, hein?

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les rformes prcdentes ont vraiment avanc sur l'cart entre rgime gnral et rgimes spciaux (RATP, SNCF, EDF...), mme si ces carts demeurent.


a n'est vrai que pour trs peu, et en fait, il y a eu de telles compensation qu'au final, on a creus l'cart, plutt que de le rduire, comme s'en vantait l'UMP. 




> Mais note bien que l'alignement des retraites du public n'est pas  l'ordre du jour. C'est un sujet trs dsagrable, qui s'attaque  une des rares qui soutient encore le gouvernement


Je note, quand mme que le gouvernement prcdent n'y a pas touch non plus, pourtant, l ce n'tait pas vraiment un argument lectoraliste puisque, comme tu le soulignes, les fonctionnaires votent majoritairement  gauche.
Donc,  quoi  servi la rforme des retraites selon Sarko ? A obliger les personnes non diplmes, et ayant commences jeunes  travailler 2/3 ans de plus, pour ne pas amliorer leurs futures pensions. Tout a sans un impact rel sur l'quilibre des retraites sur le long terme.

----------


## souviron34

> Donc,  quoi  servi la rforme des retraites selon Sarko ?


A mon avis  terminer un cycle vieux de 50 ans, dans les gouvernements et la population, qui consistait  penser qu'on allait toujours diminuer l'age de la retraite, ternellement...


En soi, c'est un immense pas en avant....  :;): 


D'ailleurs, le "fatalisme" ou "rsignation" ou "prise de conscience" du fait que a ne pouvait pas durer comme a est profond et partag, dans la population.. Aujourd'hui les sondages donnent plus des 2/3 de la population en accord avec le principe, li  l'allongement de l"esprance de vie.... Cela confirme donc bien une sacre modification des mentalits, due  cette rforme... Et d'ailleurs Hollande surfe dessus, aprs avoir fait son petit coup au tout dpart, on en reparle de plus en plus... Ce que personne avant Sarko  gauche (j_e sais, r0d_ ) n'aurait os faire...

----------


## dragonno

> Moi j'changerai bien notre prsident de droite tout mou contre un prsident de droite hyperactif... Mais je sens qu'on va me dire qu'on n'a pas le droit, et qu'il faut, en pnitence, garder notre ravi de la crche pendant 4 ans.
> 
> Sur le fond, je suis d'accord avec toi. Je ne suis pas spcialement de gauche (tu l'auras compris) mais j'estime que si on a la gauche au pouvoir, c'est pour qu'elle fasse "de la gauche", pour le meilleur et pour le pire.


Compltement d'accord avec toi Fcharton.

Souviron, concernant les sondages, n'oublie pas que les partis leur font souvent dire ce qu'ils veulent et que la guerre des sondages pour l'un ou pour l'autre camp est une habitude maintenant, d'o mon scepticisme envers les sondages.

----------


## souviron34

> Souviron, concernant les sondages, n'oublie pas que les partis leur font souvent dire ce qu'ils veulent et que la guerre des sondages pour l'un ou pour l'autre camp est une habitude maintenant, d'o mon scepticisme envers les sondages.


je sais bien, mais je note quand mme, en discutant  droite et  gauche, une certaine volution et prise de conscience.... Que passer plus de 50% de sa vie inactif n'est pas ni un obkectif ni une manire de renflouer les comptes...

----------


## dragonno

Je suis d'accord avec toi que rester inactif ce n'est pas ce qui fera avancer la France, mais d'un autre cot, ce n'est pas parce qu'on vit plus longtemps qu'on doit travailler plus longtemps,  partir d'un certain ge il est impratif d'arrter d'abord pour sa propre sant, ensuite pour la scurit des autres.
On dit que le travail c'est la sant mais  un certain point, car dpass ce point c'est le contraire, et c'est la scurit sociale qui en prend un coup avec la prise de mdicaments, de soins etc tout au long de la vie restante de la personne.
D'autre part il faut savoir laisser sa place  d'autres plus jeunes qui ont besoin de travailler.
Je ne sais pas si tu as travaill en usine, mais travailler en usine dpass les 60 ans c'est risqu pour sa sant, et on a pas les mmes rflexes en chauffeur poids lourd  62 ans qu' 30 ans.

----------


## fredinkan

> Que passer plus de 50% de sa vie inactif n'est pas ni un obkectif ni une manire de renflouer les comptes...


Il y a aussi le soucis des patrons (principalement dans les grosses botes) qui n'engagent plus de gens qui ont plus de 50 ans... Cette prise de conscience n'est pas qu' faire au niveau des "citoyens", mais aussi des entreprises...

Et pourtant, Dieu sait que des gens avec autant d'exprience peuvent tre un atout. Mais non, "ils cotent trop cher"...

----------


## dragonno

Lintrt d'un pays c'est qu'un jeune qui arrive juste  l'ge adulte, l'ge o il cesse de penser seulement  la distraction pour se consacrer principalement au travail et ventuellement  la formation d'un mnage, puisse  ce moment-l trouver une place libre dans le monde du travail, et ce n'est pas en gardant les personnes ges au travail le plus longtemps possible que cela peut se faire.
Un jeune qui ne trouve pas de travail est condamn trs souvent  rester chez ses parents le plus longtemps possible et cela implique pas mal de contraintes personnelles sociales pour lui, d'autant plus que toutes les familles ne sont pas en mesure d'assurer sa prsence au sein de la famille, car le revenu familial peut tre faible ou ne dpendre que d'une retraite.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A mon avis  terminer un cycle vieux de 50 ans, dans les gouvernements et la population, qui consistait  penser qu'on allait toujours diminuer l'age de la retraite, ternellement...
> 
> 
> En soi, c'est un immense pas en avant....


Je ne sais pas si c'est un pas en avant, ou une fuite en avant vers une catastrophe annonce.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que si on regarde les taux de chmage actuels on se rend compte que ce sont les jeunes et les sniors qui sont le plus touchs. 
Les jeunes parce qu'ils n'y a pas de place pour eux, les sniors parce que les entreprises ne les embauchent pas, car ils cotent cher.

Au regard de ces faits, ne serait-il finalement pas plus judicieux de baisser l'ge du dpart  la retraite afin de crer de la place pour les jeunes et payer des retraites plutt que des allocations aux personnes qui ont donn largement suffisamment  la socit pour mriter d'en profiter.

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne sais pas si c'est un pas en avant, ou une fuite en avant vers une catastrophe annonce.
> 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que si on regarde les taux de chmage actuels on se rend compte que ce sont les jeunes et les sniors qui sont le plus touchs. 
> Les jeunes parce qu'ils n'y a pas de place pour eux, les sniors parce que les entreprises ne les embauchent pas, car ils cotent cher.
> 
> Au regard de ces faits, ne serait-il finalement pas plus judicieux de baisser l'ge du dpart  la retraite afin de crer de la place pour les jeunes et payer des retraites plutt que des allocations aux personnes qui ont donn largement suffisamment  la socit pour mriter d'en profiter.


Mon dieu (Christine inside), mais tu n'y penses pas vraiment ??? Baisser l'ge de la retraite ? C'est contraire  toutes les """"thories"""" conomiques actuelles...

Encore une fois, il est peut-tre temps de se rendre compte que le modle actuel est dpass. Il n'y a plus assez de travail pour tout le monde, c'est un fait.

----------


## souviron34

> Au regard de ces faits, ne serait-il finalement pas plus judicieux de baisser l'ge du dpart  la retraite afin de crer de la place pour les jeunes et payer des retraites plutt que des allocations aux personnes qui ont donn largement suffisamment  la socit pour mriter d'en profiter.





> Encore une fois, il est peut-tre temps de se rendre compte que le modle actuel est dpass. Il n'y a plus assez de travail pour tout le monde, c'est un fait.


Dpass sans doute, mais pas dans le sens o vous l'entendez  :;): 

Il n'y a que depuis 4 gnrations (80 ans) que, dans toute l'Histoire de l'Humanit, les gens se sont arrts de travailler en tant encore en forme..

Si le systme choue, c'est peut-tre l que se situe le problme, puisque c'est le seul point rellement diffrent avec toutes les gnrations qui nous ont prcd... (_je sais, j'ai l'esprit tordu, mais c'est comme si on est seul ou pas dans l'Univers : ma rponse est que si on l'est, on est sans doute une erreur_).

Le chmage des jeunes d'une part a relativement toujours exist (_relisez les rcits du Moyen-Age, des vagues d'migration ensuite aux USA par exemple, ou par exemple les "coureurs des bois" au Canada, qui taient les enfants n'ayant pas de travail sur la ferme, ou plus prs de nous mes copains de fac en licence, qui taient en oenologie (Bourgogne oblige) et qui taient obligs d'aller garder des moutons au Larzac en attendant qu leurs parents prennent leur retraite_),, mais aussi un bon nombre disparaissait au cours des multiples guerres, et chez les vieux aussi au cours des multiples famines et pidmies, et enfin on n'a jamais vcu aussi longtemps... 

Alors si on coupe les soins aux vieux, oui a peut marcher. Mais si on ne les coupe pas, vu que quand le corps vieillit il tombe plus souvent malade, et que l'air de rien les organes et les os s'usent, mme si ils ne sont pas malades, forcment on augmente au fur et  mesure les dpenses... Si on rtrcit la base et qu'on augmente le nombre ncessitant des dpenses (_ainsi que le montant desdites dpenses, parce que changer une hanche, un coeur, etc, a cote bonbon_), je vois pas trs bien comment a peut fonctionner...



NOTRE systme fonctionnait avec une majorit de travailleurs payant pour une minorit de retraits et de jeunes.  La on commence  arriver  un point o il y a une minorit de travailleurs... On a pouss  faire des tudes, il faut donc payer cela, si on descend l'age, on augmente le nombre de personnes " problmes de sant" devant tre prises en charge..  Honntement a coince...

----------


## BenoitM

Euh l'argent et l'conomie ne sont que des artifices humains.
L'argent n'a pas de valeur.

De plus on a jamais cre autant de (fausse) richesse, donc plus d'argent  redistribuer.

----------


## Grom61736

> NOTRE systme fonctionnait avec une majorit de travailleurs payant pour une minorit de retraits et de jeunes. La on commence  arriver  un point o il y a une minorit de travailleurs... 
> Honntement a coince...


Tout  fait d'accord.
Quelque chose que je n'ai jamais compris sur la pension c'est (c'tait ?) l'impossiblilit de continuer  travailler si tu atteignais la pension.

Tu es un gars comptent, intelligent, productif. Ton boulot c'est d'tre la moiti du temps le cul sur une chaise et on te dit "non, tu es trop vieux".

Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi on ne disait pas "Maintenant, tu as la *possibilit* d'arrter de travailler."

Bon, ca suffirait pas pour renflouer le PIB hein mais cela aurait peut-tre t une premire tape.

----------


## BenoitM

1) Parce qu'il est difficile de voir si continuer  travailler ce sera une envie ou une contraite (financire. En metant une limite l'etat se donne des responsabilits.
2) Parce que ca empeche un jeune d'avoir une place (des profs il en faut pas 10.000 et donc si tu gardes des "vieux" tu ne peux les remplacer par des "jeunes")
3) Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'es plus sur le march du travail que tu n'es plus productif
4) Comment sais tu si la personne est productive et comptente?
5) La rglementation est plus souvent tu as enfin la possibilit de t'arreter de travailler plutot que tu n'est plus apte a travailler donc tu peux prendre ta retraite

----------


## GPPro

> Dpass sans doute, mais pas dans le sens o vous l'entendez 
> 
> Il n'y a que depuis 4 gnrations (80 ans) que, dans toute l'Histoire de l'Humanit, les gens se sont arrts de travailler en tant encore en forme..
> 
> Si le systme choue, c'est peut-tre l que se situe le problme, puisque c'est le seul point rellement diffrent avec toutes les gnrations qui nous ont prcd... (_je sais, j'ai l'esprit tordu, mais c'est comme si on est seul ou pas dans l'Univers : ma rponse est que si on l'est, on est sans doute une erreur_).
> 
> Le chmage des jeunes d'une part a relativement toujours exist (_relisez les rcits du Moyen-Age, des vagues d'migration ensuite aux USA par exemple, ou par exemple les "coureurs des bois" au Canada, qui taient les enfants n'ayant pas de travail sur la ferme, ou plus prs de nous mes copains de fac en licence, qui taient en oenologie (Bourgogne oblige) et qui taient obligs d'aller garder des moutons au Larzac en attendant qu leurs parents prennent leur retraite_),, mais aussi un bon nombre disparaissait au cours des multiples guerres, et chez les vieux aussi au cours des multiples famines et pidmies, et enfin on n'a jamais vcu aussi longtemps... 
> 
> Alors si on coupe les soins aux vieux, oui a peut marcher. Mais si on ne les coupe pas, vu que quand le corps vieillit il tombe plus souvent malade, et que l'air de rien les organes et les os s'usent, mme si ils ne sont pas malades, forcment on augmente au fur et  mesure les dpenses... Si on rtrcit la base et qu'on augmente le nombre ncessitant des dpenses (_ainsi que le montant desdites dpenses, parce que changer une hanche, un coeur, etc, a cote bonbon_), je vois pas trs bien comment a peut fonctionner...
> ...


Je parlais de systme conomique hein... Capitalisme, productivisme toussa toussa. M'enfin bon, a demande de prendre de la hauteur...

----------


## Invit

> Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi on ne disait pas "Maintenant, tu as la *possibilit* d'arrter de travailler."


En fait tu peux travailler au del, voire cumuler ta retraite et un travail supplmentaire. Beaucoup ne le font pas, parce qu'ils considrent la retraite comme une panace, mais c'est parfaitement possible.

C'est aussi possible dans l'autre sens, mais la pension est plus faible si tu pars avant l'age. Ca tient au fait qu'on est dans un systme par rpartition, dont l'quilibre repose sur le rapport entre le nombre d'actifs et d'inactifs.

Et c'est bien tout le problme quand on dit qu'il suffirait que les vieux partent plus tot pour faire de la place aux jeunes. En admettant qu'on puisse remplacer les vieux par des jeunes, on aurait alors plus d'inactifs, pour autant d'actifs, les chomage irait un tout petit peu mieux (pas forcment, non plus). 


Francois

----------


## david06600

Comment a les jeunes ne trouvent pas de boulot ?  Il y a en pourtant, moi je pourrai avoir 4 boulots  plein temps si c'tait humainement possible.  Avec tous les mtiers de l'artisanat, dans le btiment, le tourisme, la restauration, la possibilit de crer sa socit.  Je crois que ce qui manque c'est la motivation et la volont  se bouger le cul pour beaucoup de monde.  Avant c'tait le rle des parents d'inculquer a aux enfants, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne font plus grand chose les parents actuellement.

----------


## GPPro

> Comment a les jeunes ne trouvent pas de boulot ?  Il y a en pourtant, moi je pourrai avoir 4 boulots  plein temps si c'tait humainement possible.  Avec tous les mtiers de l'artisanat, dans le btiment, le tourisme, la restauration, la possibilit de crer sa socit.  Je crois que ce qui manque c'est la motivation et la volont  se bouger le cul pour beaucoup de monde.  Avant c'tait le rle des parents d'inculquer a aux enfants, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne font plus grand chose les parents actuellement.


J'ai ri, merci.

----------


## david06600

> J'ai ri, merci.


Explique ce qui t'a fait rire que j'en profite aussi.
Moi ce sont vos analyses de gauchistes qui me font rire.  Mais bon j'ai quand mme l'lgance d'essayer d'en discuter.

----------


## souviron34

> Je parlais de systme conomique hein... Capitalisme, productivisme toussa toussa. M'enfin bon, a demande de prendre de la hauteur...


voui.. Ce dont bien videmment tu es capable  :;): 

Parce que le systme de retraite, de scu, de chmage, et d'allocs, c'est bien dans le systme capitaliste..


Dans le systme productiviste, il n'y a ni chmage (_a n'existe pas_), ni retraite (_tu as un salaire_), ni scu (_tu ne cotises pas_), ni alloc (_il n'y en a pas besoin_) ni impts (_c'est l'Etat qui fait tout_)..

Mais les exemples que l'on a eu n'ont pas prennis leurs actions...  Et les gens qui y ont vcu n'ont pas tant ador que a.. Parce que a se "paye" avec autre chose..

Alors je suis ouvert  d'autres systmes, mais l je ne vois pas que tu proposes quelque chose,  part ta sempitenelle condescendance du Monsieur Je Sais Tout...

----------


## Grom61736

> 1) Parce qu'il est difficile de voir si continuer  travailler ce sera une envie ou une contraite (financire. En metant une limite l'etat se donne des responsabilits.
> 2) Parce que ca empeche un jeune d'avoir une place (des profs il en faut pas 10.000 et donc si tu gardes des "vieux" tu ne peux les remplacer par des "jeunes")
> 3) Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'es plus sur le march du travail que tu n'es plus productif
> 4) Comment sais tu si la personne est productive et comptente?
> 5) La rglementation est plus souvent tu as enfin la possibilit de t'arreter de travailler plutot que tu n'est plus apte a travailler donc tu peux prendre ta retraite


Ok, surtout pour 1 et 3.
Pour 4, a, c'est  lui et son patron de le savoir  ::D: 
Pour 2, je trouve que le raisonnement du "si les vieux sont l, les jeunes ont moins de places" n'est vrai que pour certains mtiers particuliers.
Si on met les vieux dehors, il n'y aura pas moins de candidatures pour les offres d'emploi tout simplement parce qu'il y a dj un dphasage entre l'offre et la demande. On connait tous le "cherche jeune diplom certifi avec10 ans d'xp"

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mais les exemples que l'on a eu n'ont pas prennis leurs actions...  Et les gens qui y ont vcu n'ont pas tant ador que a.. Parce que a se "paye" avec autre chose..


C'est ce que beaucoup de gens en comprennent pas.
On en discute avec les Roumains, et la diffrence se fait sur des choses bte... pendant 50 ans, il tait presque impossible d'avoir du saucisson, pourtant produit localement.
30% de la production tait dtourne, par exemple, les ufs qui manquait partout tait chang sous le manteau.

Au final, pour la moindre chose qu'on achte en super march, il fallait parfois attendre des mois ou passer des heures  changer avec ses voisins.


Et si l'tat dcidait de couper le chauffage le 30 mars, personne ne pouvait dire, moi j'ai besoin de chauffage encore 2 semaines parce que mon gosse est malade... c'tait comme ca et pas autrement.

En gnral, ca donne beaucoup de gens qui perdent toute volont d'entreprendre mme les choses les plus simple, et des gens qui se rvoltent naturellement contre cette injustice et ce formatage quotidien...

----------


## souviron34

Tout  fait, mais bon nombre de gens ici raisonnent sans avoir rellement cotoy ces pays et leurs habitants....


Tiens, en parallle , un autre sujet :

Renoncer  l'hritage de ses parents ne prive pas ses descendants




> Dans le principe, la Cour de cassation a donn raison aux neveux qui s'opposaient  cette demande. Ce n'est pas parce que leur pre ou mre a renonc  son hritage qu'eux aussi doivent en tre privs. Au contraire, la renonciation de leur pre les rend hritiers.


Dans le cas prsent, il s'agissait de gains potentiels..

Or, l'crasante majorit des renonciations est au contraire pour ne pas hriter des dettes. Donc l c'est super... Tu refuses, mais c'est tes enfants qui paieront...  ::ccool::

----------


## GPPro

> Tout  fait, mais bon nombre de gens ici raisonnent sans avoir rellement cotoy ces pays et leurs habitants....
> 
> 
> Tiens, en parallle , un autre sujet :
> 
> Renoncer  l'hritage de ses parents ne prive pas ses descendants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et qu'est-ce qui les empcheraient de refuser eux-aussi ?

----------


## pmithrandir

d'accord avce toi GPpro.

un enfant peu en plus etre plus attach a une maison, au point de bien vouloir par exemple reprendre les dettes qui vont avec, pour des raisons sentimentales..

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai ri, merci.


En dehors des mtiers du batiment et de la restauration, o on peine  trouver des employs, il y en a plein d'autres...

Exemple :

Pnurie de main-d'oeuvre dans la mtallurgie

 ::):

----------


## Invit

> En dehors des mtiers du batiment et de la restauration, o on peine  trouver des employs, il y en a plein d'autres...


Faut pas dire a, Souviron. S'ils ne trouvent pas de salaris, c'est qu'ils ne les paient pas assez... 

Ca n'a rien  voir avec le fait qu'entre les aides et la hausse des impots, le smic est  peine intressant (par rapport au fait de travailler 35 h, et des contraintes qui vont avec). C'est un choix politique, auquel notre bon sous prfet et son bataillon de technocrates semble trs attach...

Ca n'est pas non plus li au fait qu'on enseigne depuis un demi sicle que le travail manuel, et mme le travail, d'ailleurs c'est mal, et que vivre d'aides un pouce dans le c... en regardant la tl, c'est un projet de vie acceptable, et que d'ailleurs c'est pas leur faute, c'est la socit, l'histoire, les banquiers, les colonialistes, le machisme...

Bref, on rcolte ce qu'on a sem. Tout le monde se rend compte qu'on va dans le mur, enfin sauf le gouvernement, qui continue  s'occuper de l'essentiel... et ca fait la joie de nos amis les populistes,  gauche comme  droite, qui n'ont pas l'ombre d'une ide ou d'un programme, mais rptent  l'envi qu'il faut "changer le systme" (comment? Euh ben yaka sortir de l'euro, ou faire comme cette commune de 2600 habitants en espagne, et puis de l'argent il y en a...)

Francois

----------


## dragonno

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que si on regarde les taux de chmage actuels on se rend compte que ce sont les jeunes et les sniors qui sont le plus touchs.
> Les jeunes parce qu'ils n'y a pas de place pour eux, les sniors parce que les entreprises ne les embauchent pas, car ils cotent cher.
> 
> Au regard de ces faits, ne serait-il finalement pas plus judicieux de baisser l'ge du dpart  la retraite afin de crer de la place pour les jeunes et payer des retraites plutt que des allocations aux personnes qui ont donn largement suffisamment  la socit pour mriter d'en profiter.


Tout a fait en accord avec toi John !

Fcharton, ce que tu dis est souvent vrai, j'ai pas mal travaill en mtallurgie, par exemple mis  part les grandes boites de ptrole etc la plupart des boites paient un soudeur, souvent mme un chaudronnier, le mme salaire qu'un manutentionnaire et si tu pluche les offres d'emplois, tu verras que parfois un manutentionnaire est largement mieux pay, alors que la soudure ou la chaudronnerie c'est toute une tude et une exprience, ce n'est pas juste tenir un chalumeau ou un marteau entre ses mains.
Le problme c'est que les entreprises de production essaient de rduire les cots salariaux le plus possible  cause de la politique gouvernementale existante depuis des lustres.
Il faudrait pouvoir lgifrer un compromis entre les bnfices des entreprises et un salaire quitable pour des personnes qualifies.
Ce qui gche la chose c'est que la plupart de ces entreprises sont diriges par un collectif d'actionnaires et seul le bnfice compte, ce qu tombe dans leur poche plus que ce que devrait toucher justement un salari comptent.

----------


## souviron34

> la plupart des boites paient un soudeur, souvent mme un chaudronnier, le mme salaire qu'un manutentionnaire et si tu pluche les offres d'emplois, tu verras que parfois un manutentionnaire est largement mieux pay, alors que la soudure ou la chaudronnerie c'est toute une tude et une exprience, ce n'est pas juste tenir un chalumeau ou un marteau entre ses mains.


Oui mais c'est trange quand mme, cette particularit franaise...

Au Canada par exemple un ouvrier est mieux pay qu'un prof...

Comme le dit Franois, il se trouve que en France cela fait 40 ans en gros qu'on dvalorise continuement le travail manuel.. Et a se ressent sur l'chelle des salaires.. Vaut mieux tre un gratte-papier qu'un ouvrier...

Cependant, comme on y ajout des incitatifs  rester chez soi (_entre allocs et chomage/RSA/RMI_), vers chez moi (_et vous pouvez regarder les statistiques, l'Hrault et le Languedoc-Roussillon ont la palme d'or toutes catgrories du nombre de gesn venus d'autres rgions, du nombre en RMI/RSA, du chmage, etc_) , il est extrmement difficile de trouver mme des gens pour les vendanges, alors ne parlons mme pas des emplois "normaux"... 

Par contre, les Espagnols ou les Polonais, ou les Anglais, Nerlandais, ou Tchques, ou Maghrbins par exemple, c'est bizarre mais ils bossent ici, chez nous ....  Pour les vendanges mais aussi dans l'anne...

Alors pourquoi eux ils bossent ici et pas les autres ??

----------


## Invit

> Et a se ressent sur l'chelle des salaires.. Vaut mieux tre un gratte-papier qu'un ouvrier...


En fait, si tu es ouvrier du btiment, et que tu travailles bien, tu gagneras  mieux ta vie qu'un gratte papier au SMIC. Le problme, c'est que c'est un travail dur, trs mal considr, que les impots et les aides sous conditions de ressources rduisent nettement l'avantage salarial, et que dans les PME, tu ne bnficies pas de tous les gentils avantages concds aux gratte papiers des grands groupes, voire de l'administration.

Ajoute  cela un tat d'esprit assez rpandu, qui considre que le travail c'est mal, c'est dvalorisant, c'est l'exploitation, c'est... et tu as notre belle nation de vainqueurs, et notre prsident normal,  notre image, pas trs travailleurs, pas trs courageux, pas trs franc du collier. 

Un bien beau pays, y'a pas  dire!

Francois

----------


## dragonno

> Alors pourquoi eux ils bossent ici et pas les autres ??


Trs bonne question en effet, Souviron !

Et cet effet se produit partout en France malheureusement, on trouve facilement des trangers pour faire les vendanges mais difficilement des gens du pays, la question est de savoir pourquoi ceux-ci refusent en gnral ce genre de travail.
Une des rponses peut en tre que ple emploi nous rabche qu'il faut rester constant dans le mtier que l'on recherche, histoire de ne pas avoir un CV allant dans tous les sens, et donc beaucoup persistent  rechercher un emploi qui correspond le mieux  leur formation et exprience, d'abord pour essayer d'augmenter leur exprience CV et ensuite pour utiliser leur comptences courantes dans le domine recherch et comme ils ne trouvent pas facilement au vu des offres qui leur sont proposes, demandant l'homme ou la femme  cinq bras et  pas de cerveau, ces chercheurs d'emplois se contentent alors de leurs allocations ou refusant cet tat de fait essaient tant bien que mal de crer leur petite entreprise (pas celle de Bashung^^).
Le march de l'emploi est vraiment  refaire dans notre pays en plus de tout ce qu'il y a dj  refaire (ducation nationale, police, tlvision publique, etc...)

Fcharton, ton message me fait sourire pour sa tournure et malheureusement je dirais pour le pays.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Faut pas dire a, Souviron. S'ils ne trouvent pas de salaris, c'est qu'ils ne les paient pas assez...


C'est en partie vrai. 



> Ca n'a rien  voir avec le fait qu'entre les aides et la hausse des impots, le smic est  peine intressant (par rapport au fait de travailler 35 h, et des contraintes qui vont avec). C'est un choix politique, auquel notre bon sous prfet et son bataillon de technocrates semble trs attach...


a aussi...




> Ca n'est pas non plus li au fait qu'on enseigne depuis un demi sicle que le travail manuel, et mme le travail, d'ailleurs c'est mal, et que vivre d'aides un pouce dans le c... en regardant la tl, c'est un projet de vie acceptable, et que d'ailleurs c'est pas leur faute, c'est la socit, l'histoire, les banquiers, les colonialistes, le machisme...


Encore vrai...




> Bref, on rcolte ce qu'on a sem. Tout le monde se rend compte qu'on va dans le mur, enfin sauf le gouvernement, qui continue  s'occuper de l'essentiel... et ca fait la joie de nos amis les populistes,  gauche comme  droite, qui n'ont pas l'ombre d'une ide ou d'un programme, mais rptent  l'envi qu'il faut "changer le systme" (comment? Euh ben yaka sortir de l'euro, ou faire comme cette commune de 2600 habitants en espagne, et puis de l'argent il y en a...)


C'est une politique que tous les gouvernements maintiennent depuis au moins les annes 80. 
Ce gouvernement ne droge pas  la rgle et ne s'attaque pas ce problme, pas plus que le prcdent, dont le Prsident voulait, soi disant, tre "celui de la France qui se lve tt", en fait il a t, comme tous les autres, celui des Franais qui profitent, des Franais assists, sous-perfusions d'alloc et autres aides... qui proviennent des impts de ceux qui travaillent (ben, oui, faut des couillons !)

Sabrons les allocs (RSA, RMI, reduisons les allocs chomage  une dure correcte - la gauche anglaise l'a fait, non ?), et dans le mme temps diminuons les charges patronales et salariales, a aidera les entreprises  embauches et a obligera toute cette populace de faignasses  se retirer les doigts du ...  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> Ca n'est pas non plus li au fait qu'on enseigne depuis un demi sicle que le travail manuel, et mme le travail, d'ailleurs c'est mal, et que vivre d'aides un pouce dans le c... en regardant la tl, c'est un projet de vie acceptable, et que d'ailleurs c'est pas leur faute, c'est la socit, l'histoire, les banquiers, les colonialistes, le machisme...


La crise endmique, a fait en gros quarante ans (depuis le premier choc ptrolier) qu'on se la coltine, avec son cortge de chomage de masse structurel - a fait un bon moment qu'il n'est plus conjoncturel -, de dlitement du tissu social, de remise en cause de plus en plus virulente de l'tat providence, et d'incapacit de nos lites  inverser la tendance. Entretemps, sont survenues la monte en puissance des pays mergents qui viennent nous concurrencer, et la prise de conscience cologique que la croissance  tout prix, au lieu de nous tirer d'affaire, nous faisait aller droit dans le mur.

Bref, tout cela pour dire que rejeter la faute du marasme actuel sur les chmeurs fainants, les patrons rapaces ou les politiques passifs ou incomptents, c'est vraiment regarder par le petit bout de la lorgnette ; le vritable problme c'est qu'on arrive  la fin d'un systme, d'un cycle de civilisation, et qu'on ne sait pas vraiment par quoi le remplacer. D'autant plus que personne ne veut renoncer  sa part du gteau.

----------


## souviron34

Et pendant ce temps-l.....

Aprs s'tre fait (encore) un parangon de vertu au dbut du quinquennat en "diminuant leurs salaires" (_pas comme d'autres, hein ?_) et en prnant la lutte aux absurdits financires des ministres, puis en demandant de faire des conomies et rajoutant des impts  tous, nos chers gouvernants ne s'appliquent gure  eux-mme et leurs petits copains le remde qu'ils proposent aux autres :

Le gouvernement peine  contrler l'inflation de conseillers




> Le quotidien Sud Ouest Dimanche assure que les cabinets ministriels comptent actuellement 571 conseillers, contre 525 en aot 2012. Quinze ministres sur 39 dpassent le seuil de quinze conseillers thoriquement fix par le Premier ministre.


On notera aussi :




> ud Ouest prcise que ces chiffres ne prennent pas en compte "les chargs de mission (...) dont le nom n'apparat pas au Journal officiel".





D'ailleurs, quelques liens intressants  ce sujet :

Un dput socailiste (_ex Vice-Prsident de l'Assemble Nationale_): LES REMUNERATIONS DANS LES CABINETS MINISTERIELS 
Salaires des conseillers des ministres
Pour devenir riche, devenez conseiller ministriel !

----------


## souviron34

> Bref, tout cela pour dire que rejeter la faute du marasme actuel sur les chmeurs fainants, les patrons rapaces ou *les politiques passifs ou incomptents*, c'est vraiment regarder par le petit bout de la lorgnette ; le vritable problme c'est qu'on arrive  la fin d'un systme, d'un cycle de civilisation, et qu'on ne sait pas vraiment par quoi le remplacer. D'autant plus que personne ne veut renoncer  sa part du gteau.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, sauf quand mme sur le point que j'ai soulign...

Nous avons thoriquement des lites intellectuelles, elles-mmes conseilles par des lites intellectuelles, et formes tout spcialement pour grer une administration...

Et qui d'ailleurs se gaussent de / ridiculisent - et liminent - toute personne ne faisant pas partie du srail (_Marchais, Brgovoy,Tapie par exemple_) restreint de l'ENA...

Alors si tous les pays taient dans la mme situation, on pourrait dire que l'incomptence de nos lites n'y est pour rien.. Un simple regard autour de nous suffit quand mme  voir que nous avons spcifiquement des problmes inhrents.... Leur non-solution a donc quand mme une origine assez spcifique...

----------


## GrandFather

> Alors si tous les pays taient dans la mme situation, on pourrait dire que l'incomptence de nos lites n'y est pour rien.. Un simple regard autour de nous suffit quand mme  voir que nous avons spcifiquement des problmes inhrents.... Leur non-solution a donc quand mme une origine assez spcifique...


Notre spcificit, c'est que nos lites politiques proviennent quasi-exclusivement de deux coles, ENA et Polytechnique. Ca pose des problmes de renouvellement, de  consanguinit , et de la cooptation  la corruption la frontire est mince... Mais ce n'est qu'un piphnomne, l'incapacit des lites mondiales  se projeter dans un avenir durable en ce dbut de millnaire dpasse notre petit cadre hexagonal.

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, sauf quand mme sur le point que j'ai soulign...
> 
> Nous avons thoriquement des lites intellectuelles, elles-mmes conseilles par des lites intellectuelles, et formes tout spcialement pour grer une administration...
> 
> Et qui d'ailleurs se gaussent de / ridiculisent - et liminent - toute personne ne faisant pas partie du srail (_Marchais, Brgovoy,Tapie par exemple_) restreint de l'ENA...
> 
> Alors si tous les pays taient dans la mme situation, on pourrait dire que l'incomptence de nos lites n'y est pour rien.. Un simple regard autour de nous suffit quand mme  voir que nous avons spcifiquement des problmes inhrents.... Leur non-solution a donc quand mme une origine assez spcifique...


Ce qui prouve que tu n'as rien compris  ce que disait GrandFather... Mais bon, tant qu'on a des boucs missaires, tout va bien hein ?

----------


## GPPro

> Notre spcificit, c'est que nos lites politiques proviennent quasi-exclusivement de deux coles, ENA et Polytechnique. Ca pose des problmes de renouvellement, de  consanguinit , et de la cooptation  la corruption la frontire est mince... Mais ce n'est qu'un piphnomne, l'incapacit des lites mondiales  se projeter dans un avenir durable en ce dbut de millnaire dpasse notre petit cadre hexagonal.


Entirement d'accord avec tes deux derniers posts. Mais bon, encore une fois, a demande de prendre de la hauteur, et visiblement trs peu de gens en sont capables.

----------


## r0d

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, sauf quand mme sur le point que j'ai soulign...
> 
> Nous avons thoriquement des lites intellectuelles, elles-mmes conseilles par des lites intellectuelles, et formes tout spcialement pour grer une administration...
> 
> Et qui d'ailleurs se gaussent de / ridiculisent - et liminent - toute personne ne faisant pas partie du srail (_Marchais, Brgovoy,Tapie par exemple_) restreint de l'ENA...
> 
> Alors si tous les pays taient dans la mme situation, on pourrait dire que l'incomptence de nos lites n'y est pour rien.. Un simple regard autour de nous suffit quand mme  voir que nous avons spcifiquement des problmes inhrents.... Leur non-solution a donc quand mme une origine assez spcifique...


En fait, le problme est le mme dans tous les pays dont le dveloppement est comparable  la France. Il y a certes quelques petites diffrences, mais dans le fond, c'est le mme problme; celui qui dcrit GrandFather: nous somme  la fin d'un cycle, mais la majorit refuse  en changer.
Tous les pays riches ont de gros problmes. C'est un peu diffrent d'un pays  l'autre, mais quel que soit le pays (riche) que tu regardes un peu attentivement, la situation est pire aujourd'hui qu'il y a 20 ans.

----------


## dragonno

c'est  croire que ces deux coles forment nos lites dans le mme moule qu'ils soient de gauche ou de droite, de l  penser qu'il y a une machination derrire y a pas loin  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

extrait de : http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...33_823448.html



> L'autre amendement, soucieux de prserver les lus d'atteintes  la vie prive, prvoit que "pour les biens dtenus en communaut ou en indivision (et  l'inverse des biens propres du dclarant), seule la moiti de leur valeur sera rendue publique". Selon Les Echos, les citoyens pourront saisir la future haute autorit de la transparence "s'ils dclent des anomalies".


*
J'adore...

Donc si je publie un patrimoine de 100 000  pour la moiti de ma maison, combien vaut la maison et surtout, combien possde ma femme...

Vous avez 2 heures !

----------


## souviron34

> Mais bon, encore une fois, a demande de prendre de la hauteur, et visiblement trs peu de gens en sont capables.


T'en as pas marre de te considrer au dessus des autres et de les insulter ???

P''tain les chevilles.....

T'es pnible... Aucune discussion n'est possible... Tu es vraiment le //  un abruti du FN...  ::evilred:: 





> Notre spcificit, c'est que nos lites politiques proviennent quasi-exclusivement de deux coles, ENA et Polytechnique. Ca pose des problmes de renouvellement, de  consanguinit , et de la cooptation  la corruption la frontire est mince... Mais ce n'est qu'un piphnomne,


Pas tout  fait...





> l'incapacit des lites mondiales  se projeter dans un avenir durable en ce dbut de millnaire dpasse notre petit cadre hexagonal.





> Il y a certes quelques petites diffrences, mais dans le fond, c'est le mme problme; celui qui dcrit GrandFather: nous somme  la fin d'un cycle, mais la majorit refuse  en changer.
> Tous les pays riches ont de gros problmes. C'est un peu diffrent d'un pays  l'autre, mais quel que soit le pays (riche) que tu regardes un peu attentivement, la situation est pire aujourd'hui qu'il y a 20 ans.


Je suis d''accord avec vous...

Sauf que nous sommes en France... Et que comme je l'ai dit ainsi que _GrandFather_, nous avons spcifiquement des Ecoles spciales..

Comme il est difficile - voire impossible - de penser  rformer la globalit "dans son coin", de manire volontariste et solitaire, on pourrait tenter de rsoudre une partie des problmes locaux...

C'est ce que je soulignais...


Maintenant, nous sommes, comme vous le dites, et ce que je proclame galement depuis un bon nombre d'annes (_n'en dplaise  GPPro, il suffit de regarder des discussions ici-mme d'il y a 4 ou 5 ans_),  globalement  la fin d'un cycle... Mais comme tous les cycles de ce style, les transformations prendront au minimum 1 sicle... En attendant, on peut tenter d'amliorer - ou tout au moins de ralentir la dgradation de - la situation...

Nous n'viterons peut-tre pas une fin cataclysmique de cycle, mais peut-tre...


Parce que vos remarques n'amnent qu' 2 solutions : on ne fait rien, les bras ballants, ou bien on fait la Rvolution Mondiale... Comme je ne crois pas  la Rvolution Mondiale, et que rester les bras ballants, c'est ballot...

----------


## r0d

> c'est  croire que ces deux coles forment nos lites dans le mme moule qu'ils soient de gauche ou de droite, de l  penser qu'il y a une machination derrire y a pas loin


Ce n'est pas un complot, c'est juste le rsultat de rapports de forces et d'influences qui ont petit  petit forg le contexte politique actuel. Un ouvrage qui donne une bonne ide des processus par lesquels nous en sommes arrivs l est "undertanding power", de N. Chomsky (sorti en franais sous le titre "comprendre le pouvoir", en trois tomes).

----------


## GPPro

> T'en as pas marre de te considrer au dessus des autres et de les insulter ???
> 
> P''tain les chevilles.....
> 
> T'es pnible... Aucune discussion n'est possible... Tu es vraiment le //  un abruti du FN...


C'est toi qui a rendu toute discussion impossible mon grand... Je pourrais galement laborer sur comment vous vous ingniez  rabaisser la discussion ds que celle-ci prend de la hauteur, mais franchement j'ai autre chose  faire que perdre mon temps  discuter avec des gens obtus.

Allez, encore un petit post sur des comptes d'picier montrant comment ce gouvernement est incapable et combien vous vous tes intelligents ?

----------


## souviron34

> J'adore...
> 
> Donc si je publie un patrimoine de 100 000  pour la moiti de ma maison, combien vaut la maison et surtout, combien possde ma femme...
> 
> Vous avez 2 heures !


 ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 

Ben voyons...

Qu'est-ce que tu croyais ??

----------


## souviron34

> Allez, encore un petit post sur des comptes d'picier montrant comment ce gouvernement est incapable et combien vous vous tes intelligents ?


Soit tu es Candide avec"_tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles_", et on n'a donc rien  changer, il suffit de dfaire ce qu'a fait Sarko, et on roulera tous ensemble vers le Bonheur, soit tu es encore pire, un lche qui pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre que tout se casse la gueule...

----------


## GPPro

> Soit tu es Candide avec"_tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles_", et on n'a donc rien  changer, il suffit de dfaire ce qu'a fait Sarko, et on roulera tous ensemble vers le Bonheur, soit tu es encore pire, un lche qui pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre que tout se casse la gueule...


Merci pour tes jugements de merde  l'emporte pice...

Ou sinon je pense que mettre un pansement sur une jambe en bois a ne sert pas  grand chose ? A part se donner bonne conscience videmment... Parce que vue la situation actuelle, chipoter sur le nombre de conseillers, c'est a qui va faire avancer la solution ! Mais bon, comme je l'ai mis plus haut, certains se contentent de bien peu de choses, comme de pouvoir rler sur le gouvernement en place. Aprs tout, c'est bien  a que sert la dmocratie, non ?

----------


## Invit

> La crise endmique, a fait en gros quarante ans (depuis le premier choc ptrolier) qu'on se la coltine, avec son cortge de chomage de masse structurel.


C'est le discours de nos politiques, assez rassurant parce que ca permet de dire que ce n'est pas leur faute, que c'est la crise, la conjoncture, le modle, et que ce n'est pas grave si on ne fait rien. 

En fait, c'est le discours technocratique ambiant, selon lequel il n'y aurait pas de solution simple, et que donc il vaudrait mieux rien faire, ou plutt nommer une commission, et crer une agence, ou une haute autorit (dont le rdacteur du rapport de la commission se verrait bien charg, tiens...).

Maintenant, si tu regardes l'conomie europenne et amricaine depuis 74, il me parait difficile de voire cette crise endmique dont tu parles. On a eu des priodes de croissance, des bulles, des crises, des pays avec de forts taux de chomage, et d'autres sans, des pays endetts, en dficit permanent, et d'autres pas, des pays avec une contrat social en ruine, d'autres pas...

Evidemment, si on regarde notre beau pays, on gagne sur tous les tableaux : tat providence non gr, effondrement des valeurs et notamment de la cohsion nationale, dficits permanents, chomage endmique, dmotivation spectaculaire, baisse des niveaux scolaires, dsindustrialisation... 

Tu ne crois pas que la concentration de tous ces problmes en un seul endroit indique davantage un problme national qu'une situation internationale? 

Soit dit en passant, c'est un travers tout  fait Franais de toujours essayer de "prendre de la hauteur" quand on est confront  un problme qui exigerait qu'on se retrousse les manches...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Merci pour tes jugements de merde  l'emporte pice...


C'est la rponse du berger  la bergre..

Si tu n'en veux pas, il suffit que tu te comportes normalement. Mais c'est peut-tre impossible pour toi..

----------


## GPPro

> C'est la rponse du berger  la bergre..
> 
> Si tu n'en veux pas, il suffit que tu te comportes normalement. Mais c'est peut-tre impossible pour toi..


Et sinon sur le fond, tu ne veux pas nous faire bnficier de ton brillant cerveau ?

----------


## r0d

> Parce que vos remarques n'amnent qu' 2 solutions : on ne fait rien, les bras ballants, ou bien on fait la Rvolution Mondiale... Comme je ne crois pas  la Rvolution Mondiale, et que rester les bras ballants, c'est ballot...


<troll>
Tu dis a parce que tu ne lis pas mes messages. Ou alors tu ne les comprend pas. C'est parce que j'utilise des mots de plus de syllabes?  :;): 
</troll>

Plus srieusement, moi ma position est la suivante:
J'ai essay pendant des annes de faire vraiment changer les choses (via un parti politique et des syndicats). Je me suis rendu compte finalement que si on est que 2%  vouloir faire changer les choses, on aura beau tre les plus motivs du monde, on ne fera pas grand chose. Et mme pire: si ces 2% parviennent  faire changer le monde, ce sera encore pire qu'avant car a dboucherait sur une forme de totalitarisme. Il faut qu'un maximum de gens soient engags dans un changement pour que a fonctionne.

Donc maintenant, je m'emploie  faire prendre conscience que des changements sont ncessaires. La nature elle-mme de ces changements ne mrite pas d'tre trait, car elle doit tre dtermine par le plus grand nombre. Tant qu'une masse critique de citoyens n'est pas prt  effectuer un changement, a ne sert  rien de vouloir changer.

Il y aussi un axe qualitatif. Aujourd'hui, ceux qui veulent que les choses changent s'orientent  droite de la droite, et pas uniquement en France. Ce repli, "le comportement de l'autruche" comme je l'appelle, montre que les citoyens ne comprennent pas le monde tel qu'il est. Tant qu'une majorit de citoyens  une vision si errone de la situation, il est dangereux de "faire une rvolution".

Il est vraiment primordial de rendre la rpublique aux citoyens avant de la modifier. Et en fait, c'est l que a bloque.

----------


## Invit

> Ou sinon je pense que mettre un pansement sur une jambe en bois a ne sert pas  grand chose ? A part se donner bonne conscience videmment... Parce que vue la situation actuelle, chipoter sur le nombre de conseillers, c'est a qui va faire avancer la solution !


Le pansement sur la jambe de bois, c'est souvent une excuse facile. Dans nos mtiers, c'est le discours du dveloppeur  qui on demande de maintenir un logiciel, et qui rpond "ca ne sert  rien, il vaudrait mieux tout refaire". C'est aussi celui du plombier qui tout casser au lieu de rparer un tuyau qui fuit. Je suppose qu'un jour on entendra aussi les mdecins dire cela au sujet des enfants malades (allez jetons le plutt, et refaites en un...)

Il y a des tas de choses qui peuvent tre faites pour rparer et amliorer le systme actuel. La plupart sont un peu dsagrables (c'est le propre des remdes) et donc chacun est tent de dire que a ne sert  rien, pour ne pas avoir  les subir. Une chose qui doit certainement tre faite, c'est de rtablir la confiance, et la cohsion sociale, et ce n'est pas en embauchant tout un tas de conseillers, en nommant ses potes  la tte de commissions juteuses, ou en continuant dans le discours de reprsentant de commerce (j'avais dit pas d'augmentation d'impots, mais l c'est une niche fiscale, voyez vous, j'avais dit hausse du smic, mais je n'avais pas dit si elle tait en centimes ou en euros, j'avais dit...) qu'on va la rtablir.

Je suis de plus e n plus convaincu que le gouvernement, et une partie de ses soutiens, est parfaitement conscient du problme. Il va falloir prendre des mesures dsagrables, notamment pour les classes moyennes et les catgories protges. Mais chacun prfrerait que ce soit aprs, alors on est prt  n'importe quel mensonge pour gagner du temps. 

La crise systmique, c'est prcisment un de ces mensonges...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> C'est le discours de nos politiques, assez rassurant parce que ca permet de dire que ce n'est pas leur faute, que c'est la crise, la conjoncture, le modle, et que ce n'est pas grave si on ne fait rien. 
> 
> En fait, c'est le discours technocratique ambiant, selon lequel il n'y aurait pas de solution simple, et que donc il vaudrait mieux rien faire, ou plutt nommer une commission, et crer une agence, ou une haute autorit (dont le rdacteur du rapport de la commission se verrait bien charg, tiens...).
> 
> Maintenant, si tu regardes l'conomie europenne et amricaine depuis 74, il me parait difficile de voire cette crise endmique dont tu parles. On a eu des priodes de croissance, des bulles, des crises, des pays avec de forts taux de chomage, et d'autres sans, des pays endetts, en dficit permanent, et d'autres pas, des pays avec une contrat social en ruine, d'autres pas...
> 
> Evidemment, si on regarde notre beau pays, on gagne sur tous les tableaux : tat providence non gr, effondrement des valeurs et notamment de la cohsion nationale, dficits permanents, chomage endmique, dmotivation spectaculaire, baisse des niveaux scolaires, dsindustrialisation... 
> 
> Tu ne crois pas que la concentration de tous ces problmes en un seul endroit indique davantage un problme national qu'une situation internationale? 
> ...


Et toi ce que tu fais c'est nier l'vidence. T'as quelques notions de maths je suppose ? Tu es quelqu'un d'a priori assez logique ? Alors dis moi ce que je n'ai pas compris dans le systme conomique actuelle qui veut que pour que a fonctionne, il faut de la croissance ? Et de la croissance positive hein, pas de la croissance ngative  la sauce du gouvernement prcdent...

Et, contrairement  ce que tu dis, les technocrates ne jugent absolument pas que ce systme est  bout de souffle, au contraire, ils font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour essayer de le faire durer un peu plus.

Et, accessoirement, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui vous fait tous dire que la situation en France est si mauvaise.. C'est meilleur ailleurs ? En Espagne ? En Italie ?

En Irlande ? Intressant l'Irlande, c'est pas le pays o les chantres du libralisme taient si heureux ?

En Allemagne ? Ah oui, c'est beau l'Allemagne,  condition de faire partie de la bonne moiti du monde du travail...

----------


## GPPro

> <troll>
> Tu dis a parce que tu ne lis pas mes messages. Ou alors tu ne les comprend pas. C'est parce que j'utilise des mots de plus de syllabes? 
> </troll>
> 
> Plus srieusement, moi ma position est la suivante:
> J'ai essay pendant des annes de faire vraiment changer les choses (via un parti politique et des syndicats). Je me suis rendu compte finalement que si on est que 2%  vouloir faire changer les choses, on aura beau tre les plus motivs du monde, on ne fera pas grand chose. Et mme pire: si ces 2% parviennent  faire changer le monde, ce sera encore pire qu'avant car a dboucherait sur une forme de totalitarisme. Il faut qu'un maximum de gens soient engags dans un changement pour que a fonctionne.
> 
> Donc maintenant, je m'emploie  faire prendre conscience que des changements sont ncessaires. La nature elle-mme de ces changements ne mrite pas d'tre trait, car elle doit tre dtermine par le plus grand nombre. Tant qu'une masse critique de citoyens n'est pas prt  effectuer un changement, a ne sert  rien de vouloir changer.
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas d'accord sur ta solution... La plupart des gens s'en foutent tant qu'on leur garantit match de foot et/ou smartphone et/ou dernire daube tlralit, etc. (la liste est trop longue). Tant qu'on n'aura pas percut le mur de plein fouet, la majorit silencieuse ne bougera pas. Et c'est mme pire, avec le systme "dmocratique", on donne la parole  des gens qui soient ne sont pas conscients du problme (manque d'intrt, manque d'ducation, manque de comprhension), soient ne veulent rien changer...

----------


## Invit

> Donc maintenant, je m'emploie  faire prendre conscience que des changements sont ncessaires. La nature elle-mme de ces changements ne mrite pas d'tre trait, car elle doit tre dtermine par le plus grand nombre. Tant qu'une masse critique de citoyens n'est pas prt  effectuer un changement, a ne sert  rien de vouloir changer.


Et entre temps, a te permet de profiter du systme en toute bonne conscience. Il y a bien sur des citoyens de plus en plus nombreux dans une situation catastrophique, mais tant qu'une majorit n'est pas d'accord, on ne fait rien. 

Excuse moi, rod, je t'aime bien, mais je trouve cette position extrmement lche. Tu as choisi, autrefois, un mode d'action (syndical, si j'ai bien compris) qui ne fonctionnait pas, et donc tu as dcid que tu ne feras plus rien. C'est nul: on dirait moi qui boude parce que je me suis accroch avec un modrateur (ah ben zut, j'ai dit modrateur, ce post va s'autodtruire)

Je pense qu'une partie de nos problmes viennent de ce type de comportement. Au fil du temps, on a fabriqu un systme qui profite  une norme classe moyenne, qui profite  plein de la scu, du chomage, des 35h, des emplois protgs, qu'on finance par le dficit. Cette classe moyenne n'a pas du tout envie que les choses changent, et choisit ses politiciens "normaux"  cette fin. 

Les classes suprieures s'en foutent, car elles ont dlocalis leurs revenus. Les classes pauvres ne sont plus assez nombreuses, ni motives. Mais l'escroquerie se voit de plus en plus, et le systme est de moins en moins financable, alors c'est un concours de justifications bidons, au premier rang desquels le fameux "il faut tout reprendre  zro", que tout informaticien connait bien.

Francois

----------


## r0d

> on donne la parole  des gens qui soient ne sont pas conscients du problme (manque d'intrt, manque d'ducation, manque de comprhension), soient ne veulent rien changer...


Ceci est vrai dans le cadre actuel, dans lequel les enfants sont bombards de pubs et de propagande no-librale ds leur plus jeune ge. Et c'est bien pour cela qu'il faut commencer par l.
Il n'y a pas le choix. Si on laisse les citoyens dans l'ignorance, ils mettrons au pouvoir les pires dmagogues, mme aprs avoir "percut le mr de plein fouet" comme tu dis. Et c'est ce qui est en train de se passer.

----------


## GPPro

> Ceci est vrai dans le cadre actuel, dans lequel les enfants sont bombards de pubs et de propagande no-librale ds leur plus jeune ge. Et c'est bien pour cela qu'il faut commencer par l.
> Il n'y a pas le choix. Si on laisse les citoyens dans l'ignorance, ils mettrons au pouvoir les pires dmagogues, mme aprs avoir "percut le mr de plein fouet" comme tu dis. Et c'est ce qui est en train de se passer.


Je pense qu'on n'a plus le temps pour l'ducation, surtout que les changements dont nous parlons ne se feront pas en une gnration.

----------


## souviron34

> Donc maintenant, je m'emploie  faire prendre conscience que des changements sont ncessaires. ...Tant qu'une masse critique de citoyens n'est pas prt  effectuer un changement, a ne sert  rien de vouloir changer.


De manire pessimiste, je dirais comme _GPPro_ :




> La plupart des gens s'en foutent tant qu'on leur garantit match de foot et/ou smartphone et/ou dernire daube tlralit, etc. (la liste est trop longue). Tant qu'on n'aura pas percut le mur de plein fouet, la majorit silencieuse ne bougera pas. Et c'est mme pire, avec le systme "dmocratique", on donne la parole  des gens qui soient ne sont pas conscients du problme (manque d'intrt, manque d'ducation, manque de comprhension), soient ne veulent rien changer...


Je suis malheureusement d'accord avec lui..

Cependant, on a l'Histoire sous les yeux pour voir que, parfois, une minorit peut agir ou un "gouvernement" trop corrompu / autoritaire s'auto-dtruire..

Je peux donc accorder un certain bnfice du doute  la possibilit qu'un changement puisse intervenir par le biais de certaines personnes  / mouvements..

"Du pain et des jeux", a fait longtemps que a a t dit/pens/utilis, comme mode de gouvernment...





> Il est vraiment primordial de rendre la rpublique aux citoyens avant de la modifier. Et en fait, c'est l que a bloque.


Ben comme montr plus haut avec les conseillers, avec la "transparence", et autres sujets comme "le pouvoir des partis", c'est  dire la volont d'tre r-lu plutt que de mettre en oeuvre une ide, la Rpublique est dirige par des soi-disants reprsentants qui s'arrangent pour que eux/leurs partis et leur cible lectorale en profitent..

----------


## GrandFather

> Maintenant, si tu regardes l'conomie europenne et amricaine depuis 74, il me parait difficile de voire cette crise endmique dont tu parles. On a eu des priodes de croissance, des bulles, des crises, des pays avec de forts taux de chomage, et d'autres sans, des pays endetts, en dficit permanent, et d'autres pas, des pays avec une contrat social en ruine, d'autres pas...


Bien sr, il y a des fluctuations, mais globalement il y a des tendances lourdes qui se dessinent. On sera 12 milliards d'individus  l'horizon 2100, dans un monde avec des ressources qui se rarfient, un secteur financier devenu une aberration, des ingalits qui augmentent, et un climat qui se dtraque. Les prmices de ces problmes sont apparues  cette poque. Leur manifestation conomique n'en est qu'un aspect.

Et pas de changement de paradigme qui se profile, ce sont toujours les mmes vieilles recettes de gouvernance qui sont utilises. Pas sr que a suffise.



> Tu ne crois pas que la concentration de tous ces problmes en un seul endroit indique davantage un problme national qu'une situation internationale?


Il y a des causes endognes  ces problmes que le contexte mondial aggrave, et il y a des origines exognes qui ne sont pas apprhendes localement. Dans un monde autant interconnect que le ntre, aussi bien le problme que la solution passe par les autres.



> Soit dit en passant, c'est un travers tout  fait Franais de toujours essayer de "prendre de la hauteur" quand on est confront  un problme qui exigerait qu'on se retrousse les manches...


Et l'auto-dnigrement systmatique est une caractristique tout aussi franaise. Je ne nous (les franais) ddouane pas de notre responsabilit collective quant  ce qui nous arrive, par contre croire que l'on peut  la seule force de nos petits poignets redresser compltement et seuls la situation me parat illusoire. On peut d'ailleurs reprocher  nos politiques de tenter de nous faire croire au contraire depuis plusieurs dcennies.

----------


## souviron34

> Ceci est vrai dans le cadre actuel, dans lequel les enfants sont bombards de pubs et de propagande no-librale ds leur plus jeune ge. Et c'est bien pour cela qu'il faut commencer par l.
> Il n'y a pas le choix. Si on laisse les citoyens dans l'ignorance, ils mettrons au pouvoir les pires dmagogues, mme aprs avoir "percut le mr de plein fouet" comme tu dis. Et c'est ce qui est en train de se passer.


Priimo, ce ne sont pas "les enfants".. Leurs parents sont tout autant dedans... Parce que qui achtent les smartphones, tablettes, ou donnent l"argent dit "de poche" (_qui, au vu des montants, n'est plus vraiment de la poche_) , ou vivent  crdit ??

C'est le paradis des dictateurs et des multinationales.. 

Une population ingorante se laisse mener par le bout du nez.. Ce qu'on voit de plus en plus...





> Bien sr, il y a des fluctuations, mais globalement il y a des tendances lourdes qui se dessinent. On sera 12 milliards d'individus  l'horizon 2100,


Voui, enfin on peut pondrer en disant que les projections dmographiques se trompent rgulirement.. Mme  20 ans...





> des ingalits qui augmentent,


Par rapport  quoi ??  Je ne pense pas que les ingalits soient plus fortes qu'au XIXme, au XVIIIme, ou avant..

Elles le sont par rapport aux 50 dernires annes.. Dans les pays riches seulement, et en relatif..

Un pauvre aujourd'hui en France vit bien mieux qu'un pauvre en France en 1950, et 1000 fois mieux qu'un pauvre au Brsil, au Sahel ou en Inde... 






> et un climat qui se dtraque.


Encore une fois par rapport  quoi ?? Aux 150 dernires annes.. 






> Et pas de changement de paradigme qui se profile, ce sont toujours les mmes vieilles recettes de gouvernance qui sont utilises. Pas sr que a suffise.


Bien d'accord... 





> Il y a des causes endognes  ces problmes que le contexte mondial aggrave, et il y a des origines exognes qui ne sont pas apprhendes localement. Dans un monde autant interconnect que le ntre, aussi bien le problme que la solution passe par les autres.


En partie.. voir plus bas




> par contre croire que l'on peut  la seule force de nos petits poignets redresser compltement et seuls la situation me parat illusoire. On peut d'ailleurs reprocher  nos politiques de tenter de nous faire croire au contraire depuis plusieurs dcennies.


Tout  fait... Mais (voir plus haut) on a quand mme un certain nombre de leviers " nous"..

Encore une fois, entre ne rien faire et tout solutionner, il y a une marge.. (_sinon, par exemple parler de nationalisations n'aurait aucun intrt, de mme que dfendre "notre" modle social_)

----------


## Invit

> Alors dis moi ce que je n'ai pas compris dans le systme conomique actuelle qui veut que pour que a fonctionne, il faut de la croissance ?


Tu sais comment on calcule la croissance? On compte ce qu'on cre, jamais ce qu'on dtruit. On y valorise aussi des lments qui sont parfaitement virtuels, par exemple, dans une conomie de services comme la notre, la valeur ajoute d'un logiciel de gestion (sa contribution  la croissance) c'est le prix des informaticiens qui l'ont dvelopp en rgie. Mme la hausse de l'immobilier arrive  faire de la croissance...

En d'autres termes, la dfinition de la "croissance" est tellement gnreuse et attrape tout, que pour n'en pas avoir, il faut tre en trs mauvaise posture. 

Ceci dit, le systme actuel n'a besoin de croissance QUE parce que les tats vivent au dessus de leurs moyens depuis des annes. On n'a besoin de croissance que parce que l'Etat n'est pas capable de rduire ses dpenses quand ca va mal, ou de mettre de ct quand a va bien. C'est bien ce qu'ont fait d'autres pays,  commencer par l'Allemagne, et que refusent de faire nos copains d'Europe du Sud, qui s'enfoncent de plus en plus.

Chez nous, on se dit qu'on peut financer en levant toujours plus d'impots, et en empruntant toujours plus. Et l, on arrive au point o les impots psent sur la croissance, et o NOTRE systme ne marche plus du tout. On a dj vu cela en Grce, mais on veut absolument faire pareil. Allons y, si tu veux... Au fond, tu fais partie comme moi de ces classes duques qui n'ont pas grand chose  craindre, ni pour eux, ni pour leurs enfants. On s'en fout un peu, quoi...

Maintenant, question pour question, j'aimerais bien que tu expliques,  ton tour, pourquoi le modle serait cass pour les grecs et nous, et pas pour les allemands?




> Et, accessoirement, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qui vous fait tous dire que la situation en France est si mauvaise.. C'est meilleur ailleurs ? En Espagne ? En Italie ?


Les USA ne vont pas si mal, l'Allemagne non plus, le Canada, l'Australie se tiennent plutt bien, tout comme un grand bout de l'Europe du Nord. Ca va mal en Europe du Sud, effectivement, pas juste en France...




> En Allemagne ? Ah oui, c'est beau l'Allemagne,  condition de faire partie de la bonne moiti du monde du travail...


Tu crois que c'est mieux de faire partie de la mauvaise moiti en France, celle qui n'appartiendra JAMAIS au monde du travail, et qui vit d'aumones qu'on n'aura bientt plus les moyens de payer? (alors que l'Allemagne, si...)

Francois

----------


## r0d

Il faut rappeler que la France est la 5eme conomie mondiale. Et pour un pays qui a peu de ressources (pas de ptrole, peu de minerais) et qui n'est pas spcialement grand, c'est tout de mme un bel exploit.

----------


## GPPro

> Les USA ne vont pas si mal, l'Allemagne non plus, le Canada, l'Australie se tiennent plutt bien, tout comme un grand bout de l'Europe du Nord. Ca va mal en Europe du Sud, effectivement, pas juste en France...


Tu trouveras l un graphique des plus intressants o tous les pays que tu as explicitement cits sont en plus mauvaise posture que nous (ok, il est de 2010). Ce qui me fait redire ce que j'ai dj dit au dessus : *tant que a ne vous touche pas vous niez les problmes*.

Edit : je passe sur l'aberration qu'est une conomie base sur une conomie de services...

----------


## souviron34

> Edit : je passe sur l'aberration qu'est une conomie base sur une conomie de services...


a je suis tout  fait d'accord...  ::): 

Et les dbats (_ici-mme,  dans le forum Dbats, je crois_) sur l'automatisation sont malheureusement rvlateurs du fait que, en dehors des lites, le discours et la pense base l-dessus est bien imprgn(e) dans les ttes....

----------


## GrandFather

> Voui, enfin on peut pondrer en disant que les projections dmographiques se trompent rgulirement.. Mme  20 ans...


A 20 ans, en 2050, a fait quand mme 9 milliards d'individus.

Et effectivement, elles se sont dj plantes sur la population mondiale actuelle ; mais l'erreur a consist en la sous-estimation des taux de fcondit dans les pays en voie de dveloppement, et  la sur-estimation de la mortalit due aux pandmies. Si c'est le mme biais qui s'applique encore, ce serait donc une estimation basse. 




> Un pauvre aujourd'hui en France vit bien mieux qu'un pauvre en France en 1950, et 1000 fois mieux qu'un pauvre au Brsil, au Sahel ou en Inde...


Il ne s'agit pas que d'ingalits sociales, et il faut raisonner globalement.

Dans ton saucissonnage de ma phrase, tu ne m'as pas repris sur l'puisement des ressources. C'est pourtant ce qui est  l'origine des plus proccupantes des ingalits, celles entre ceux qui auront un accs  l'eau, aux minerais, aux terres arables... et les autres.

----------


## Invit

On cause, et pendant ce temps l, l'affreux suspense du week end prend fin

http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/le-go...1675704_28.php

Le gouvernement prfre la hausse d'impots  la baisse des dpenses. Ben a alors, si je m'attendais...

Et avant qu'on nous parle de "justice" un petit rappel sur l'injustice que constitue le quotient familial. Le principe de l'impot, c'est que chacun contribue aux dpenses communes en fonction de ses moyens. Le barme de l'impot a pour objectif de rpartir le plus justement possible l'impot entre les citoyens, en tenant compte de leur situation, c'est  dire de leurs revenus et de leurs charges.

Le quotient familial, ca consiste  dire qu' revenu gal, une famille ayant des enfants  charge a moins de facults contributives qu'une famille sans enfants  charge, et donc doit tre impose sur une base plus faible. En gros, 10K avec 3 enfants, ce n'est pas la mme chose que 10K  deux, ni que 10K seul. Ce que dit le gouvernement, c'est que si 10K  deux, c'est la moiti de 10K seul, ca ne vaut pas pour les enfants (qu'on ne comptait dj que comme des demi parts). En un an, le plafond du QF a baiss de plus d'un tiers, et le fait que ca rapport un milliard montre bien que ca ne concerne pas qu'une petite minorit. Et comme on nous a dj fait le coup deux fois en douze mois, il ne faut pas esprer qu'on s'arrte en si bon chemin. 

Moi je ne vois pas trs bien en quoi cette mesure est "juste". Je vois bien en quoi elle satisfait  un certain catchisme de gauche, selon laquelle une famille nombreuse riche, c'est forcment des ennemis de classe. Je vois aussi assez bien en quoi c'est politiquement plus facile  faire passer, mais juste? 

Pour le reste, j'ai ador l'explication du gouvermenent selon laquelle la mesure "ne toucherait que" 1,3 millions de foyers, (sur 25, et environ 13 qui paient l'impot), et donc 12% des mnages avec enfants. En fait, c'est plus du double si on le rapporte aux mnages imposables. Et bien sur l'explication selon laquelle la hausse serait en moyenne de 64 euros tait un grand moment d'hypocrisie... On paie ses impots  l'anne, et 64 euros par mois, ca fait 770 par an. Et un milliard, ca fait une petite hausse de 1,5% des impots qui bougent pas.  

Et comme une bonne nouvelle n'arrive jamais seule, quelque autres mesures injustes, comme fait de considrer qu'un enfant au lyce coute plus cher qu'un enfant au primaire, ont t supprimes. 12 euros par mois dit le gouvermenent (petit bras sur ce coup, il fallait dire 30 centimes par jour), ce qui nous fait 912 avec les 768 de tout  l'heure, et c'est une moyenne. Au total, ca nous fait presque 1,3 milliards d'impots en plus, une hausse de 2%, concentre sur les seules familles imposables.

Heureusement que Franois Hollande a expliqu que ses priorits sont la jeunesse et la justice, parce qu'en le voyant faire, on ne le croirait pas.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> On cause, et pendant ce temps l, l'affreux suspense du week end prend fin
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/le-go...1675704_28.php
> 
> Le gouvernement prfre la hausse d'impots  la baisse des dpenses. Ben a alors, si je m'attendais...
> 
> Et avant qu'on nous parle de "justice" un petit rappel sur l'injustice que constitue le quotient familial. Le principe de l'impot, c'est que chacun contribue aux dpenses communes en fonction de ses moyens. Le barme de l'impot consiste donc  rpartir le plus justement l'impot entre les citoyens, en tenant compte de leur situation.
> 
> Le quotient familial, ca consiste  dire qu' revenu gal, une famille ayant des enfants  charge a moins de facults contributives qu'une famille dans enfants  charge, et donc doit tre impose sur une base plus faible. En gros, 10K avec 3 enfants, ce n'est pas la mme chose que 10K  deux, ni que 10K seul. Il faudra expliquer en quoi cette mesure est "juste". 
> ...


Perso a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre... Et je dirais mme plus, on devrait matraquer les gens qui se permettent de faire plusieurs enfants (voir des enfants tout court ?) tant donnes la tournure des vnements...

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour le reste, j'ai ador l'explication du gouvermenent selon laquelle la mesure "ne toucherait que" 1,3 millions de foyers, (sur 25, et environ 13 qui paient l'impot)


As-tu des sources correctes l-dessus ? Je lis ou j'entend souvent que seule la moiti de la population paie des impts, mais je n'ai pas trouv d'o venait le chiffre.

----------


## Invit

> As-tu des sources correctes l-dessus ? Je lis ou j'entend souvent que seule la moiti de la population paie des impts, mais je n'ai pas trouv d'o venait le chiffre.


A la source...
http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/dgi...mpot?sfid=4503
http://www2.impots.gouv.fr/documenta...011/ir2011.htm

En gros, les chiffres de l'administration fiscale donnent un peu plus de 50% de foyers imposables. La ralit est un peu plus complexe, parce qu'il faut y ajouter quelques cas particuliers (reports et autres crdits, se traduisant par un impot nul, voire ngatif). 

Le chiffre est  peu prs stable dans le temps. 

Francois

----------


## Theomede

> Perso a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre... Et je dirais mme plus, on devrait matraquer les gens qui se permettent de faire plusieurs enfants (voir des enfants tout court ?) tant donnes la tournure des vnements...


Entirement d'accord, mais pourtant le gouvernement vient dans le mme temps d'annoncer plusieurs hausses des aides pour les familles nombreuses non imposables...

----------


## ManusDei

Une aberration de plus niveau impts, je devrais cette anne recevoir la prime pour l'emploi. Parce que j'ai commenc  bosser en fin d'anne (apparemment le fait que je touche plus de 1700 net par mois ne fait pas tiquer l'administration fiscale).


fcharton, merci pour les liens. Je regarderais en dtail ce soir.

----------


## Invit

> Entirement d'accord, mais pourtant le gouvernement vient dans le mme temps d'annoncer plusieurs hausses des aides pour les familles nombreuses non imposables...


Et toutes ces aides,  commencer par les allocs, restent non imposables, bien sr. 

Franois

----------


## gangsoleil

> Et toutes ces aides,  commencer par les allocs, restent non imposables, bien sr.


Et non plafonnees.

----------


## Grom61736

> Ceci dit, le systme actuel n'a besoin de croissance QUE parce que les tats vivent au dessus de leurs moyens depuis des annes. On n'a besoin de croissance que parce que l'Etat n'est pas capable de rduire ses dpenses quand ca va mal, ou de mettre de ct quand a va bien. C'est bien ce qu'ont fait d'autres pays,  commencer par l'Allemagne, et que refusent de faire nos copains d'Europe du Sud, qui s'enfoncent de plus en plus.


Entirement d'accord.

Je suis horrifi d'avoir vu en 2008-2009, en Belgique suite  la dbacle d'une banque (Fortis), le gouvernement dire aux citoyens "vous avez pris le risque d'investir, vous avez perdu, pas bien blablabla" et de donner des leons de morales aux gens sur les faits
- Il faut grer son argent "en bon pre de famille"
- Le surendettement, c'est mal
- etc.
Alors que ce sont exactement les travers des gouvernements actuels avec des dettes  99,99 % du PIB ! 


Et je passe sur le fait que maintenant, on tente de faire culpabiliser ceux qui "empchent l'conomie de tourner en mettant une partie de leur salaire sur un compte pargne" !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suppose qu'un jour on entendra aussi les mdecins dire cela au sujet des enfants malades (allez jetons le plutt, et refaites en un...)


 ::mouarf::  Celle-l, je la garde, si tu le permets.  ::ccool:: 

Et, voil ! Hausse d'aides pour les familles assistes... Et aprs on voudrait que ces personnes aillent travailles ? Ben, pourquoi ? 

Avec le RSA, les allocs, les aides de-ci, de-l, les rducs en tout genre, quel intrt d'aller se bouger le *** pour bosser ? Ils ont raison, en fait. S'ils vont bosser, va falloir faire garder les gosses, fin des rducs, fin des aides, en plus faut mettre du carburant dans la voiture (ben, oui, y a peu de chance que le boulot soit devant la porte de la maison), etc... Bref, au final, on gagne moins en bossant qu'en restant chez soi. Aprs, on fait quelques broutilles au noir pour mettre du beurre dans les pinards et voil. Merci M. LETAT, et merci  vous tous de bosser comme des c*** pour payer des impts.  ::ccool:: 

Maintenant, pour ce qui est de crier sur le gouvernement actuel, c'est assez comique, parce que la situation ne date pas de juin 2012, hein ! Et les dix annes prcdentes, j'ai pas eu l'impression que a avait beaucoup chang...  Ha si, on a remplac le RMI par le RSA... Ouaouh ! Quel changement ! Quel homme ce Sarkozy  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

petite question quand mme...
les niches fiscale c'est mal, mais quand on les enlvent on augmente les impts....

Y a pas comme un truc qui fait que les gens ne sont jamais content ?

La niche fiscale par excellence qui coute 80 milliard par an... c'est pas la dernire a aller regarder quand mme si ?

Et on a de la marge pour la politique nataliste... et les enfants qu'on fat aujourd'hui seront ceux qui payeront nos retraites dans 30 ans.. donc c'est loin d'tre la priorit pour les dpenses...

----------


## Invit

> Le gouvernement prfre la hausse d'impots  la baisse des dpenses. Ben a alors, si je m'attendais...
> ...
> Moi je ne vois pas trs bien en quoi cette mesure est "juste". Je vois bien en quoi elle satisfait  un certain catchisme de gauche, selon laquelle une famille nombreuse riche, c'est forcment des ennemis de classe. Je vois aussi assez bien en quoi c'est politiquement plus facile  faire passer, mais juste?


Mais baisser les dpenses, a serait pas justement ajuster le montant des allocs en fonction des revenus ? Et donc toucher aux familles nombreuses riches ?

----------


## GrandFather

> Et donc toucher aux familles nombreuses riches ?


Et faire hurler davantage Christine Boutin ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et faire hurler davantage Christine Boutin ?


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Et, voil ! Hausse d'aides pour les familles assistes... Et aprs on voudrait que ces personnes aillent travailles ? Ben, pourquoi ?


Exactement. Et de l'autre ct, tu vas avoir de plus en plus de gens qui se disent que si leurs impots ont augment cette anne, c'est pour financer le petit quatrime de ces gens qui brulent les voitures et agressent les honntes gens, et qu'on relache aussitot, et...

Je n'aime pas trop la thorie du complot, mais on finit rellement pas se demander si l'objectif de Hollande n'est pas de faire monter le FN, en esprant nous sortir un 2002  l'envers en 2017...




> Maintenant, pour ce qui est de crier sur le gouvernement actuel, c'est assez comique, parce que la situation ne date pas de juin 2012, hein ! Et les dix annes prcdentes, j'ai pas eu l'impression que a avait beaucoup chang...


Il y a eu sous sarko de timides tentatives pour remettre cela en cause, mais le gouvernement a rapidement recul face aux hurlements des mdias. 

Ceci dit, cette nouvelle version du discours de la faute  Sarko (avant on disait, ah mais c'est la situation que Sarko nous a laisse, maintenant, on dit, ah mais ils n'ont rien fait eux non plus) n'est pas plus convaincante que la prcdente. La gauche est aux affaires, c'est  elle de grer, et de nous montrer que les 38 ministres, leurs cabinets, leurs conseillers, leurs commissions, servent  quelque chose. 




> petite question quand mme...
> les niches fiscale c'est mal, mais quand on les enlvent on augmente les impts....
> 
> Y a pas comme un truc qui fait que les gens ne sont jamais content ?


Le problme, c'est que le quotient familial n'est pas une "niche fiscale", ou ne l'est que si tu considres que 100% de tes revenus appartiennent  l'Etat, et que ce qu'il te laisse est une niche. Et si on va par l, je suggrerais bien qu'on s'intresse  ces niches fiscales dont bnficient les pauvres, qui paient des impots  un taux plus faible que les autres, voire n'en paient pas du tout...

Une niche fiscale, c'est un cadeau qu'on fait pour encourager une mesure, gnralement conomique. Par exemple, pour aider le btiment, on te permet de dduire tes intrts d'emprunt, ou pour aider l'investissement locatif, on dfiscalise certains achat. 

Le quotient familial, a prend juste en compte ta situation pour le calcul de ta contribution aux dpenses communes. Si tu as des enfants, tu as plus de charges, et donc ton revenu disponible est plus faible, et donc il est logique que tu sois tax  un taux plus faible. Ce n'est pas plus une aide aux familes que le fait de compter deux parts pour un couple est une aide au concubinage, ou le fait de dduire tes pensions alimentaires une aide au divorce. La dduction pour frais d'tude, annule aujourd'hui, relve exactement du mme principe. 

Ce n'est ni une aide, ni une niche, juste un principe de droit, qui veut que chacun contribue en fonction de ses moyens, et qu'un clibataire  5K a plus de moyenne qu'une famille de 3 enfants  5K.

Aprs, on peut se dire que l'Etat n'a pas  prendre en compte les situations familiales dans le calcul de l'impot. On peut alors se demander pourquoi l'impot est calcul au niveau du mnage, et pourquoi un couple a deux parts. Et bien sr, baisser le QF *au nom de* la politique familiale, en parlant de justice relve du foutage de gueule.

Francois

----------


## Theomede

> Exactement. Et de l'autre ct, tu vas avoir de plus en plus de gens qui se disent que si leurs impots ont augment cette anne, c'est pour financer le petit quatrime de ces gens qui brulent les voitures et agressent les honntes gens, et qu'on relache aussitot, et...
> 
> Je n'aime pas trop la thorie du complot, mais on finit rellement pas se demander si l'objectif de Hollande n'est pas de faire monter le FN, en esprant nous sortir un 2002  l'envers en 2017...


Ce serait un bon calcul. Contrairement  beaucoup, je pense qu'Hollande est loin d'tre aussi balourd qu'il n'y parait. Mme s'il a bnfici de circonstance favorable pour arriver l ou il est,  mon avis c'est quelqu'un dextrmement intelligent et calculateur.

----------


## r0d

> Je n'aime pas trop la thorie du complot, mais on finit rellement pas se demander si l'objectif de Hollande n'est pas de faire monter le FN, en esprant nous sortir un 2002  l'envers en 2017...


C'est effectivement la stratgie des partis au pouvoir (droite comme gauche) depuis Mitterrand, ce n'est donc pas nouveau. Ni rellement cach, on peut trouver pas mal de documents  ce sujet. Et le pire c'est que a marche.
On en revient  ce que je disais plus tt: si les lecteurs avaient un minimum de culture, il ne tomberaient pas par millions dans ce pige grossier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ceci dit, cette nouvelle version du discours de la faute  Sarko (avant on disait, ah mais c'est la situation que Sarko nous a laisse, maintenant, on dit, ah mais ils n'ont rien fait eux non plus) n'est pas plus convaincante que la prcdente. La gauche est aux affaires, c'est  elle de grer, et de nous montrer que les 38 ministres, leurs cabinets, leurs conseillers, leurs commissions, servent  quelque chose.


Je suis d'accord avec cela. Si je soulignais ce point, c'est que la critique de la politique actuelle me fait sourire car elle se situe dans la ligne droite ( :8O:  ) de celle qui tait si merveilleuse prcdemment. Et donc, je m'tonne de voir des critiques alors qu'on devrait avoir des louanges. 
Les seuls qui devraient critiquer sont les gens de gauche, puisqu'ils se sont faits blouss. Les gens de droite, eux devraient applaudir, on a exactement la politique qu'on aurait eu avec Sarko ! 




> On peut alors se demander pourquoi l'impot est calcul au niveau du mnage, et pourquoi un couple a deux parts.


Permets-moi de te dire que sur ce point, tu fais erreur.
Il est normal qu'il y ait 2 parts pour un couple, puisqu'il y a 2 personnes dans un couple. Pour les enfants, l'augmentation des parts en fonction du nombre d'enfants fait partie d'une politique familiale. Maintenant, se dire que si les franais font des enfants pour bnficier de rductions d'impts et d'allocations, ben, je m'tonne moins du fait que l'ducation des gosses part en sucette.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Mais baisser les dpenses, a serait pas justement ajuster le montant des allocs en fonction des revenus ? Et donc toucher aux familles nombreuses riches ?


Bien sur, et les rendre imposables aussi. Mais une fois de plus, la rduction des dpenses, annonce par le gouvernement, est devenue une hausse des impts. Et sous couvert d'universalit des prestations familiales, on dcide de ne les faire financer QUE par les mnages avec enfants...

A mon avis il n'y a que deux moyens de voir les choses. Soit on veut baisser les prestations, et on peut effectivement dire que l'Etat rduit sa politique familiale, et ce sont les seules familles qui sont touches. Soit on veut conserver la politique familiale, et alors il faut la financer, et ce sont TOUS les franais qui doivent payer. L, on bricole pour des raisons de basse politique.

Francois

----------


## Darkzinus

> Bien sur, et les rendre imposables aussi. Mais une fois de plus, la rduction des dpenses, annonce par le gouvernement, est devenue une hausse des impts. Et sous couvert d'universalit des prestations familiales, on dcide de ne les faire financer QUE par les mnages avec enfants...
> 
> A mon avis il n'y a que deux moyens de voir les choses. Soit on veut baisser les prestations, et on peut effectivement dire que l'Etat rduit sa politique familiale, et ce sont les seules familles qui sont touches. Soit on veut conserver la politique familiale, et alors il faut la financer, et ce sont TOUS les franais qui doivent payer. L, on bricole pour des raisons de basse politique.
> 
> Francois


Ben personnellement je trouve a plutt cohrent de ne plus donner cette aide (que je finance comme tout  chacun qui est imposable)  des gens bien plus aiss que moi ...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Il est normal qu'il y ait 2 parts pour un couple, puisqu'il y a 2 personnes dans un couple. Pour les enfants, l'augmentation des parts en fonction du nombre d'enfants fait partie d'une politique familiale.


Les enfants ne sont pas des personnes? 

De deux choses l'une, soit l'Etat ne s'intresse pas  la situation familiale, et donc il n'y a ni parts enfant, ni parts conjoint, chaque individu est tax indpendemment. Soit l'Etat reconnait la notion de "mnage", et permet de cumuler le conjoint (qui donne une part supplmentaire s'il ne travaille pas, parce qu'il reprsente des charges) et les enfants (qui coutent aussi).

Cela fait partie de la politique familiale, mais c'est aussi une mesure d'quit, qui reconnait que la capacit contributive d'une famille avec enfants  charge est,  revenu gal, plus faible que celle d'un couple sans enfants, qui est plus faible que celle d'un clibataire. 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne plafonnerait pas le "quotient conjugal", tant qu'on y est...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

fcharton, la politique de base, c'est l'tat qui te dit, t a fait des gosse tu les assumes...
C'est pas si absurde puisque c'est le cas dans la majorit des pays.

Ici, quand tu demandes au parents si ils en veulent un second, c'est souvent : on a pas assez d'argent la rponse.
c'est peut tre triste, mais ca montre a quel point l'tat franais aide les familles.

Donc oui, c'est une niche fiscale.

Pour adapter les alloc au versement, ca pose des problme de couts important. Et de complexit de la procdure.

Aprs, On eput aussi se demande si c'est cohrent d'inciter a avoir beaucoup d'enfants.
J'avoue que je donnerai un petit quelque chose au premier(pour inciter a dmarrer pour les jeunes sans argent), un peu plus au second, un peu moins au troisime, et rien de plus aprs cela.
En gros, une courbe du style : 
50 - 120-160-160-160-160-160

Un enfant tu recois 50
2 tu as en tout 120 (soit 60 par enfant)
3  tu obtiens 160 (soit 55)
4 160 soit 40 par enfant
5 160 soit 35
...

----------


## Invit

> Je n'aime pas trop la thorie du complot, mais on finit rellement pas se demander si l'objectif de Hollande n'est pas de faire monter le FN, en esprant nous sortir un 2002  l'envers en 2017...


Bah pour l'instant, vu le niveau de l'UMP sur le mariage pour tous et les primaires  Paris, il n'a pas  faire grand chose.
Comme a dit LePen, faudra pas s'tonner si le FN arrive en tte aux europennes.

----------


## souviron34

> Bah pour l'instant, vu le niveau de l'UMP sur le mariage pour tous et les primaires  Paris, il n'a pas  faire grand chose.
> Comme a dit LePen, faudra pas s'tonner si le FN arrive en tte aux europennes.


Et si je suis ta pense, ce sera la faute  l'UMP et pas  ce gouvernement et ses (non)actions ??

----------


## r0d

> Et si je suis ta pense, ce sera la faute  l'UMP et pas  ce gouvernement et ses (non)actions ??


Les deux mon capitaine!

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les enfants ne sont pas des personnes?


J'aurais du parler de contribuables, plutt que de personnes.

Un couple est constitu de 2 contribuables, donc qu'ils fassent chacun une dclaration, ou qu'une seule groupe et qu'on divise par deux ne change pas grand-chose. Pour les enfants, les compts ou pas est une question de politique.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce n'est ni une aide, ni une niche, juste un principe de droit, qui veut que chacun contribue en fonction de ses moyens, et qu'un clibataire  5K a plus de moyenne qu'une famille de 3 enfants  5K.





> fcharton, la politique de base, c'est l'tat qui te dit, t a fait des gosse tu les assumes...
> C'est pas si absurde puisque c'est le cas dans la majorit des pays.


Sachant que la retraite du clibataire sera paye par les 3 enfants de l'autre famille (ben oui, on cotise, mais a sert normalement  payer les retraites maintenant, pas quand on sera  la retraite), c'est les enfants de la famille avec 3 gosses qui assurent que quelqu'un pourra payer la retraite du clibataire.

Ca mrite ventuellement que le clibataire contribue.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et si je suis ta pense, ce sera la faute  l'UMP et pas  ce gouvernement et ses (non)actions ??


Non, non. L'UMP n'y sera pour rien, absolument pour rien. Tout est la faute de Hollande et de son gouvernement. Dj, le premier choc ptrolier dans les annes 70, c'tait de la faute  Hollande et son gouvernement. La crise de 2008 ? La faute  Hollande et son gouvernement, que je vous dis...  ::mouarf:: 

Srieusement, a pourra pas tre de la faute  l'UMP, ils seront en train de voter pour savoir quel est leur candidat pour la mairie de Paris, et aussi pour savoir s'il faut ou non voter pour savoir s'il faut voter pour savoir s'il faut voter pour savoir ...  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sachant que la retraite du clibataire sera paye par les 3 enfants de l'autre famille (ben oui, on cotise, mais a sert normalement  payer les retraites maintenant, pas quand on sera  la retraite), c'est les enfants de la famille avec 3 gosses qui assurent que quelqu'un pourra payer la retraite du clibataire.
> 
> Ca mrite ventuellement que le clibataire contribue.


Donc, en gros, tu es en train de nous que le clibataire qui travaille, et paie ses impts, doit en plus payer pour les gosses de ceux qui foutent rien, parce que ventuellement peut-tre que les 3 gosses travaillerons ? Mais, c'est pas sr, hein. Papa et Maman ils ont toujours bnficier des aides et allocs alors bon, pourquoi pas nous !!! 

Bon,j'avoue je caricature. Y a des parents qui bossent (heureusement) mais, a me fait marrer de lire ce post sur les retraites. Si on coupait les aides et les allocs, on pourrait peut-tre payer les retraites de ceux qui ont cotis toute leur vie.... Non ?  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Un couple est constitu de 2 contribuables, donc qu'ils fassent chacun une dclaration, ou qu'une seule groupe et qu'on divise par deux ne change pas grand-chose. Pour les enfants, les compts ou pas est une question de politique.


a ne change rien s'ils gagnent la mme chose.
Pour calculer l'impt, on fait la somme des revenus, on divise par le nombre de part, on applique les tranches et on multiplie  la fin par le nombre de part.

Mettons que je gagne 0 et mon conjoint 30 000, c'est pas pareil si on dclare seul ou  deux !
Seul je ne suis pas imposable, et elle a une partie de ses revenus dans la tranche de 30%.
Si on dclare  deux, l'assiette fiscale est de 15000 donc notre taux d'imposition le plus haut est de 14%.

Pareil pour les enfants, plus t'en as, plus ton assiette fiscal est basse, donc tu paies forcment moins. D'impts hein, parce que je crois pas que le systme actuel permette de gagner de l'argent en faisant des gosses, quand tu vois ce que a cote  ct.

http://www.lemonde.fr/argent/video/2...8_1657007.html




> Y a des parents qui bossent (heureusement) mais, a me fait marrer de lire ce post sur les retraites. Si on coupait les aides et les allocs, on pourrait peut-tre payer les retraites de ceux qui ont cotis toute leur vie.... Non ?


On va pas couper les allocs parce que Mssieur ne veut pas d'enfants. Un systme par rpartition, c'est pas  la carte.
Et si moi je prfre payer les allocs d'une famille mritante qui galre pour s'en sortir plutt que la retraite de quelqu'un qui a tir au flan derrire un bureau toute sa vie ?
Ou alors je veux payer pour la scu, mais que si elle bnficie aux gentils.

----------


## garn

> Pareil pour les enfants, plus t'en as, plus ton assiette fiscal est basse, donc tu paies forcment moins. D'impts hein, parce que je crois pas que le systme actuel permette de gagner de l'argent en faisant des gosses, quand tu vois ce que a cote  ct.


En tant un poil cynique, si

Avec le coup d'assiette fiscale, tu vois que plus tu fais d'enfant, plus tu finis par tre non imposable, plus les alloc qui finissent par rapporter.

Si on considere une mere de 5 enfants restant les "lever" (j'ai vu des gens les elever en les laissant toute la journe dehors, hein), je suis meme pas sur que ca soit un bilan dficitaire  la fin  ::aie:: 

Au moins avec ca, notre taux de natalit est un des plus haut. A quel prix, alors la  ::roll::

----------


## dragonno

*Par Mithrandir :*



> fcharton, la politique de base, c'est l'tat qui te dit, t a fait des gosse tu les assumes...
> C'est pas si absurde puisque c'est le cas dans la majorit des pays.


D'un autre cot, l'tat te dit : "Fais des enfants" et pousse dans ce sens par des mesures fiscales.

----------


## Invit

> fcharton, la politique de base, c'est l'tat qui te dit, t a fait des gosse tu les assumes... C'est pas si absurde puisque c'est le cas dans la majorit des pays.


Tu en es sur? Aux USA et au Canada, par exemple, tu dduis pas mal de chose de ton revenu (voire de tes impots) si tu as des enfants. En Allemagne c'est pareil, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est dans les pays scandinaves, mais je soupconne quelque chose de similaire. 

Bref, on a le quotient familial, d'autres pays ont des dductions, mais tous les pays (sauf la Chine...) ont des systmes de ce genre qui font qu'on contribue moins,  revenu gal, quand on a des enfants. 

Et je doute que, vu les niveaux auxquels on arrive actuellement. Si j'ai bien compris le calcul, la dduction maximale est de 1500 par enfant, ce qui pour un mnage impos au taux marginal de 33% (donc pas hyper riche) revient  une dduction de l'ordre de 5000 de ses revenus. 

Aux USA je crois que la dduction de base est dj suprieure, mais tu peux dduire aussi les frais d'ducation, et toutes sortes de dpenses supplmentaires, le tout dans un monde o le taux le plus lev est  20%... Et note bien que leur natalit est plus haute que la notre, et qu'ils n'ont jamais eu  se plaindre de ce ct. Ils le font seulement parce que c'est une forme de justice. 




> Aprs, On peut aussi se demande si c'est cohrent d'inciter a avoir beaucoup d'enfants.


On n'en a pas beaucoup. On en a juste "pas aussi peu" que les allemands. Et le vieillissement de la population est une ralit, donc, si on veut continuer  payer des retraites, et l'assurance maladie, il va bien falloir avoir des jeunes. 

Ou alors on pourrait tuer les vieux et interdire les gosses, dans l'intrt de la plante, bien sr.  




> J'aurais du parler de contribuables, plutt que de personnes. Un couple est constitu de 2 contribuables, donc qu'ils fassent chacun une dclaration, ou qu'une seule groupe et qu'on divise par deux ne change pas grand-chose. Pour les enfants, les compts ou pas est une question de politique.


Ca change pas mal de choses au contraire. Dans la plupart des mnages tu as des revenus diffrents, et l'imposition commune est TRES rentable (c'est la raison pour laquelle les concubins l'ont revendique). 

Pour les enfants, c'est bien sur une question de politique, mais on peut quand mme s'interroger sur la cohrence d'une politique qui taxe d'une main les SEULES familles, pour conserver les allocs pour tous, et au nom de la politique familiale. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Jusqu' 5 963  : 0 %
>     de 5 964   11 896  : 5,5 %
>     de 11 897   26 420  : 14 %
>     de 26 421   70 830  : 30 %
>     de 70 831   150 000  : 41 %
>     au del de 150 000  : 45 %


J'adore le "pas super riche..."

26 421 de revenu imposable par part pour un couple , ca veut dire 60-70k annuel de revenus... pas le plus minable non plus.
70 000, c'est 200 000 de revenus... 

On est quand mme sur des tranches de population relativement aises...

Pour ce qui est de ne pas avoir d'aides pour ses enfants, on peut difficilement comparer avec les USA ou le Canada ou finalement les frais pour lever un enfant sont super levs. l'cole, l'universit, etc... ne sont pas des choses que l'on a de droit pour une misre comme en France, il faut conomiser longtemps si l'on ne veut pas que son gamin parte avec un handicap de 30 000$ sur les paules.
En France, on cumule tous les systmes, argent donns tous les mois, argent dduis des impots, services gratuit ou peu cher...

A un moment, on peut se poser la question de la justesse de ce choix.

Et pour ma part, le renouvellement de la population et les retraites, je m'en fout un peu. 
Comme je disais, les enfants que l'on fait actuellement commenceront a rapporter dans 30 ans, si le systme est encore en place.
Pour ma part, je ne cotise pas depuis des annes pour la retraite puisque je suis  l'tranger. Je serais au minimum vieillesse je pense(sauf bonne surprise) si le systme existe encore.
Ca fait longtemps que j'ai d'autres projets que d'attendre le gvt pour ma fin de vie.

En plus, je n'ai pas l'impression que la balance dmographique de la France soit dficitaire. On tait 60 Millions quand j'tais en primaire, 65 un peu plus tard, et on approche des 70 millions...

Bref, y a clairement une augmentation de la population. C'est peut tres des maghrbins dans des tours, mais ils cotisent tout comme les autres quand ils travaillent.

Pour moi, faire des enfants est une rponse dsespre de fuite en avant pour un systme mal quilibr.

----------


## gangsoleil

> 26 421 de revenu imposable par part pour un couple , ca veut dire 60-70k annuel de revenus... pas le plus minable non plus.
> 70 000, c'est 200 000 de revenus...


je veux bien te croire, mais comment tu passes de 60Keuro annuel de revenu a 26 241 euro de revenu imposable ? Ca m'interesse ton truc.

----------


## pmithrandir

60 000 pour le couple, ca fait 30 000 euros net de revenus par part, donc 24-25 en revenu imposable par part environ non ?(a vue de nez...)

----------


## Invit

> J'adore le "pas super riche..."
> 
> 26 421 de revenu imposable par part pour un couple , ca veut dire 60-70k annuel de revenus... pas le plus minable non plus.


Oui, ca fait deux parents  35 K par an, ou environ 3K / mois, ce ne sont pas des pauvres, personne ne prtend le contraire (les pauvres ne paient pas d'impot) mais riches? et super riches?




> Pour ce qui est de ne pas avoir d'aides pour ses enfants, on peut difficilement comparer avec les USA ou le Canada ou finalement les frais pour lever un enfant sont super levs. l'cole, l'universit, etc... ne sont pas des choses que l'on a de droit pour une misre comme en France,


L'cole est gratuite chez eux comme chez nous, l'universit non, mais c'est un autre sujet. Quant aux services publics accessibles pour une misre, tu es mal renseign. Si tu ne fais pas partie des catgories subventionnes, en France, le centre ar, ou la crche, c'est tout sauf bon march.




> Pour ma part, je ne cotise pas depuis des annes pour la retraite puisque je suis  l'tranger. Je serais au minimum vieillesse je pense(sauf bonne surprise) si le systme existe encore. Ca fait longtemps que j'ai d'autres projets que d'attendre le gvt pour ma fin de vie.


Et? Ca veut dire que comme tu ne cotises pas  la retraite, il faudrait qu'on abandonne le systme pour ceux qui n'ont pas la chance d'tre expats, comme toi (avec les menus avantages qui vont avec...)




> En plus, je n'ai pas l'impression que la balance dmographique de la France soit dficitaire. On tait 60 Millions quand j'tais en primaire, 65 un peu plus tard, et on approche des 70 millions...


Il y a plusieurs facteurs: l'esprance de vie qui s'allonge, le fait qu'on a vu disparaitre les classes creuses d'avant guerre (le trou de naissance de la premiere guerre, puis les dficits de l'entre deux guerre) et que ca a correspondu  l'age ou les derniers baby boomers (ns  la fin des annes 50 et au dbut des annes 60) avaient des enfants, donc plus de naissances,  l'immigration, trs importante sur les 30 dernires annes.

Aujourd'hui, on a une population en croisssance, mais rien de bien spectaculaire, c'est juste moins faible qu'ailleurs en Europe, mais c'est nettement en dessous des USA. Et le vieillissement de la population est tout  fait rel... et explique en grande partie le dficit de la scu. 

Et note bien que le rgime familial tait quilibr, avant qu'on dcide de le ponctionner pour financer ... les retraites... et qu'on retaxe les familles pour financer le dficit ainsi cr. 




> Pour moi, faire des enfants est une rponse dsespre de fuite en avant pour un systme mal quilibr.


Il faut des enfants pour l'quilibre du systme.

Chacun voit midi  sa porte, je suppose. J'avoue qu'une socit de vieux, avec chacun leur enfant unique lev au rang de demi-dieu, et l'immigration comme seule source de renouvellement, ne me fait pas beaucoup rver. Mais bon...

Francois

----------


## r0d

> J'avoue qu'une socit de vieux, avec chacun leur enfant unique lev au rang de demi-dieu, et l'immigration comme seule source de renouvellement, ne me fait pas beaucoup rver. Mais bon...


Ce qu'il nous faut c'est une bonne petite guerre!

----------


## souviron34

> Les deux mon capitaine!





> Non, non. L'UMP n'y sera pour rien, absolument pour rien. Tout est la faute de Hollande et de son gouvernement. Dj, le premier choc ptrolier dans les annes 70, c'tait de la faute  Hollande et son gouvernement. La crise de 2008 ? La faute  Hollande et son gouvernement, que je vous dis...


Je suis d'accord avec _r0d_, et justement c'est un peu facile (_mais on a l'habitude_) de ddouaner celui d'aujourd'hui en arguant de "l'hritage"...


C'est pas mal a qui m'nerve et visiblement je ne suis pas le seul : la dsaffection et le manque de convictions flagrant d'une bonne partie de la population (_voir les % d'absentions_) est pour une norme part due  ce "_c'est pas moi c'est l'autre_" permanent..

Etre un homme politique,  plus forte raison un Homme d'Etat, devrait tre assumer ses responsabilits..

Bien entendu, la crise ne vient pas d'il y a un an.. Bien entendu d'autres ont fait des essais, certains bons d'autres moins bons..

Cela n'empche pas que depuis 1 an on a un Prsident, un Gouvernement, et, pour la premire fois depuis prs de 40 ans, la mme majorit au Parlement, au Snat, au poste de Prsident, et dans les Rgions... a fait quand mme pas mal de leviers qui pourraient aller dans le mme sens...  

Voyez-vous le "_changement c'est maintenant_" en termes de politique conomique, de "redressement", d'inflexion de mentalit (_en dehors du mariage gay, sujet essentiel si il en est un_) ??

Moi non....


Or le post de _Gastiflex_ auquel je rpondais semblait dire que c'tait de la faute du prcdent uniquement, et que le nouveau n'y pouvait rien...

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour info, je ne suis pas expat. J'ai un contrat local  Bucarest, avec un salaire tout ce qu'il y a de plus dans les normes ici.

Je ne dis pas que 'on doit abandonner toute la politique familiale en France, mais qu'avec les moyens qu'on y met(parmi les plus levs au monde) on a peut tre moyen de changer certaines choses.

Par exemple, diminuer les allocation aprs le 3me enfant au lieu de les augmenter, aider  avoir le premier enfant, etc...
Si on avait par ailleur moins d'alloc, mais plus de crche, je ne trouverait pas ca plus con, bien au contraire. Ca aiderait bien plus les femmes a tre indpendante et donc les couples a avoir les moyens de subvenir aux besoins de leurs enfants sans pour autant garder une personne  la maison.

bref, sur un budget aussi lev, on peut je pense se poser des questions, et voir comme seule justification  164 milliards dpenss par l'tat uniquement les retraites... ca fait un peu lger.

Ok les retraites c'est 250 milliards d'euros, mais avec 10% de population en moins on aurait aussi surement un peu moins de chmage, quelques problmes de logements rsolu, et donc une conomie un peu plus dynamique dans un sens...
Si la perte de dmographie coute 50 milliards par anaux retraites dans 30 ans, mais qu'elle nous fait gagner 30 milliards par an d'ici l et encore 20 milliards ou plus en dynamisme conomique... je ne suis pas sur qu'on soit perdant. mme sans le dynamisme je pense qu'on est encore dans les clous.

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis d'accord avec _r0d_, et justement c'est un peu facile (_mais on a l'habitude_) de ddouaner celui d'aujourd'hui en arguant de "l'hritage"...
> 
> 
> C'est pas mal a qui m'nerve et visiblement je ne suis pas le seul : la dsaffection et le manque de convictions flagrant d'une bonne partie de la population (_voir les % d'absentions_) est pour une norme part due  ce "_c'est pas moi c'est l'autre_" permanent..
> 
> Etre un homme politique,  plus forte raison un Homme d'Etat, devrait tre assumer ses responsabilits..
> 
> Bien entendu, la crise ne vient pas d'il y a un an.. Bien entendu d'autres ont fait des essais, certains bons d'autres moins bons..
> 
> ...


Je rappellerai juste que votre champion dchu avait aussi bas son lection sur le changement (la rupture si je me souviens bien). Bah o, il avait t membre des diffrents gouvernements sous Chirac mais il ne voulait pas endosser le mauvais bilan... Et on a vu quoi comme changement ?

Tout a pour dire que vous avez beau jeu de vous travestir en redresseurs de torts, mais dsol, c'tait pas mieux avant (probablement pas pire non plus d'ailleurs ...).

Et pour ce qui est de balancer des infos dans la presse pour ensuite prendre des dcisions en fonction des ractions, mme combat, c'est une mthode mise en place par Sarko et sa clique.

Tout a pour dire que vous avez vraiment la mmoire courte ou trs slective, au choix.

----------


## Invit

> Voyez-vous le "_changement c'est maintenant_" en termes de politique conomique, de "redressement", d'inflexion de mentalit  ??


Il y a des changements, quand mme...

- 38 ministres qui ne branlent  peu prs rien, embauchent des bataillons de conseillers, mais tout le monde trouve cela normal, c'est nouveau.
- des mensonges honts (sur la croissance, le dficit, les impots qui ne monteront plus, le chomage qui s'inverse), et qu'aucun journaliste ne relve, c'est pas banal
- un prsident qui dit oui un jour, non le lendemain, voit un cap comme Sainte Bernadette la Vierge, et tue le temps en inaugurant des porte conteneurs, avant d'aller prendre un peu de repos bien mrit  Brganon, c'est rare
- des ministres verts, ou de gauche gauche (Hamon, Montebourg) si bien nourris qu'ils en oublient de rler contre le peu de cas qu'on fait que l'on fait de leurs ides, c'est inhabituel
- la diversion sur des sujets accessoires (mariage gay, cumul des mandats, mot race dans la constitution, scrutin bicphale des cantonale...) comme unique mode de gouvernance, c'est indit

Ajoute  cela l'absence totale de direction politique, de mesures de gauche, d'initiative sur les sujets de fond (la crise, le chomage, l'conomie), et le recours  l'impot dans des proportions un peu dmentes. L'air de rien, juste hier, on s'est pris prs d'un milliard et demie de plus. C'est un vrai changement.

Et c'est non seulement un changement, mais surtout une surprise. Personne n'aurait imagine qu'on puisse mettre au pouvoir, dans des conditions aussi favorable (la gauche avait lections gagnes), une telle bande de bras casss... Et personne non plus n'aurait cru qu'on pouvait tenir un an comme ca, en pleine crise, sans rien faire d'autre que d'augmenter les impots. 

Personnellement, je suis trs curieux de voir combien de temps a va durer, et quelles jolies excuses leurs lecteurs vont encore leur trouver pour viter de reconnaitre qu'ils se sont fait entuber. 

La suite sera probablement trs dsagrable, mais bon, on l'aura bien cherch...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Pour info, je ne suis pas expat. J'ai un contrat local  Bucarest, avec un salaire tout ce qu'il y a de plus dans les normes ici.
> 
> Je ne dis pas que 'on doit abandonner toute la politique familiale en France, mais qu'avec les moyens qu'on y met(parmi les plus levs au monde) on a peut tre moyen de changer certaines choses.
> 
> Par exemple, diminuer les allocation aprs le 3me enfant au lieu de les augmenter, aider  avoir le premier enfant, etc...
> Si on avait par ailleur moins d'alloc, mais plus de crche, je ne trouverait pas ca plus con, bien au contraire. Ca aiderait bien plus les femmes a tre indpendante et donc les couples a avoir les moyens de subvenir aux besoins de leurs enfants sans pour autant garder une personne  la maison.
> 
> bref, sur un budget aussi lev, on peut je pense se poser des questions, et voir comme seule justification  164 milliards dpenss par l'tat en gnral... ca fait un peu lger.
> 
> ...


De toute faon l'argumentaire "il faut faire faire des enfants pour payer les retraites" est juste stupide. Je ne pense pas qu'il soit trs utile de perdre du temps  dbattre l-dessus...

----------


## GPPro

> Il y a des changements, quand mme...
> 
> - 38 ministres qui ne branlent  peu prs rien, embauchent des bataillons de conseillers, mais tout le monde trouve cela normal, c'est nouveau.
> - des mensonges honts (sur la croissance, le dficit, les impots qui ne monteront plus, le chomage qui s'inverse), et qu'aucun journaliste ne relve, c'est pas banal
> - un prsident qui dit oui un jour, non le lendemain, voit un cap comme Sainte Bernadette la Vierge, et tue le temps en inaugurant des porte conteneurs, avant d'aller prendre un peu de repos bien mrit  Brganon, c'est rare
> - des ministres verts, ou de gauche de gauche (Hamon, Montebourg) si bien nourris qu'ils en oublient de rler contre le peu de cas qu'on fait que l'on fait de leurs ides, c'est inhabituel
> - la diversion sur des sujets accessoires (mariage gay, cumul des mandats, mot race dans la constitution, scrutin bicphale des cantonale...) comme unique mode de gouvernance, c'est indit
> 
> Ajoute  cela l'absence totale de direction politique, de mesures de gauche, d'initiative sur les sujets de fond (la crise, le chomage, l'conomie), et le recours  l'impot dans des proportions un peu dmentes. L'air de rien, juste hier, on s'est pris prs d'un milliard et demie de plus, c'est un vrai changement.
> ...


Tu peux transposer tout a  tous les gouvernements prcdents... Mmoire courte/slective toussa toussa...

----------


## Invit

> De toute faon l'argumentaire "il faut faire faire des enfants pour payer les retraites" est juste stupide. Je ne pense pas qu'il soit trs utile de perdre du temps  dbattre l-dessus...


Mais il te parait utile de faire un post pour dire que tu n'as rien  dire.




> Tu peux transposer tout a  tous les gouvernements prcdents... Mmoire courte/slective toussa toussa...


Toi, t'as le dbat dans le sang... Parfois je me demande pourquoi tu prends le temps de nous lire.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Je ne dis pas que 'on doit abandonner toute la politique familiale en France, mais qu'avec les moyens qu'on y met(parmi les plus levs au monde) on a peut tre moyen de changer certaines choses.


Ca, je suis bien d'accord. Et c'est bien ce qui rend la "solution" du gouvernement dsesprante. La conclusion c'est qu'on a besoin d'un milliard, alors on va augmenter les impots parce que c'est "juste". On aurait pu conomiser les palabres et le rapport Fragonard. 




> Ok les retraites c'est 250 milliards d'euros, mais avec 10% de population en moins on aurait aussi surement un peu moins de chmage, quelques problmes de logements rsolu, et donc une conomie un peu plus dynamique dans un sens...


C'est aussi 10% de consommation en moins, donc moins de services, d'entreprises, de... si la solution  tous nos problmes c'tait Malthus, a fait longtemps qu'on l'aurait adopt.

Mais surtout, le problme de la dmographie, c'est que tu ne la changes pas  court terme. Si tu rduis la natalit aujourd'hui, tu auras un effet sur la population dans une trentaine d'annes (au mieux, si tu laisses le robinet migratoire ouvert, tu n'en auras pas). En revanche, l'effet de tes hausses d'impot sur le pouvoir d'achat des mnages moyens et aiss, et leur impact sur la croissance et l'emploi, se verra dans quelques mois. 

Ca fait un an qu'on augmente les impots, qu'on temporise sur les dpenses, qu'on s'enfonce dans la crise et que les dficits ne baissent pas. Tu ne crois pas qu'il serait peut tre temps de se dire que le "remde" est une grosse partie du problme?

Francois

----------


## Schattengang

Bon, ces jours-ci je m'enfile les discussions qu'il y a eu sur ce sujet.

Un peu lass par la dsinformation outrancire de certain (oui, sans "s"), j'ai du mal  rester silencieux...




> a fait longtemps que tu regardes des manifs ???????
> 
> Parce que pour ceux qui ont l'habitude, on tait trs nettement plus prs des estimations des organisateurs que de la police...


Quand Benoit XVI s'tait rendu sur la place des Invalides, les organisateurs avaient annonc 260 000 personnes. La place tait noire de monde.

Aujourd'hui, sur cette mme place, les organisateurs des manifs anti-homo annoncent 1 million de personnes. La place tant tout autant noire de monde.
Soit presque 4 fois plus de gens, pour une mme foule. Le miracle de la multiplication je suppose, encore lui.
1 million sur cette place, soit 8 personnes au m, seems legit ::roll:: 
Et ces mchants CRS-SS de la dictature socialiste qui osent prtendre le contraire...

C'est un exemple parmis d'autre, va savoir pourquoi celui-ci m'a fait ragir plus que d'autre...

Si tu es tant convaincu par tes positions/ides, pourquoi ce besoin de mentir ?

C'est d'autant plus ridicule que ces manifs anti-homo, aussi malheureuses soient-elles, ont t un succs !
Mais avec cette manie de grossirement gonfl les chiffre sans rflchir  leur potentielle ralit -  faire passer la CGT pour des petits joueurs, bel effort - ils se sont compltement ridiculiss.
Comme ceux qui usent en permanence du mensonge et de la dsinformation comme socle de leur dclarations : c'est peut-petre bien crit, mais a ne prend pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis d'accord avec _r0d_, et justement c'est un peu facile (_mais on a l'habitude_) de ddouaner celui d'aujourd'hui en arguant de "l'hritage"...
> 
> 
> C'est pas mal a qui m'nerve et visiblement je ne suis pas le seul : la dsaffection et le manque de convictions flagrant d'une bonne partie de la population (_voir les % d'absentions_) est pour une norme part due  ce "_c'est pas moi c'est l'autre_" permanent..
> 
> Etre un homme politique,  plus forte raison un Homme d'Etat, devrait tre assumer ses responsabilits..
> 
> Bien entendu, la crise ne vient pas d'il y a un an.. Bien entendu d'autres ont fait des essais, certains bons d'autres moins bons..
> 
> ...


Pour ma part, je ne ddouane pas le gouvernement actuel, car il a et aura sa part de responsabilit dans la monte du FN lors des prochaines lections. Mais, je pense, que si les gens avait l'impression qu'il y avait une alternative valable au gouvernement actuel, autre que le FN, ils hsiteraient  aller vers lextrme. Hors, si le FN fait un gros score aux prochaines lections, ce sera certes la faute au gouvernement actuel qui aura du, mais aussi aux gouvernement prcdent qui aura montr en son temps son incapacit  changer les choses. 

Aujourd'hui on a,  mon avis, 3 phnomnes politiques qui vont vers un FN fort. 1) La mdiocrit du gouvernement actuel et les espoirs dus que cela suscite; 2) L'incapacit du gouvernement prcdent  nous sortir de la crise en son temps, du fait qu'il n'y a aucun projet  l'UMP qui traite ces problmes (pour l'instant l'UMP est uniquement tourn vers ses problmes internes, et mise  part une ou deux interventions qui se rsument  : "Le gouvernement actuel fait n'importe quoi" mais sans jamais apporter la moindre allusion  ce que eux feraient ou ce qu'il faudrait faire - et pour cause, ce que fait le gouvernement c'est ce qu'ils auraient fait, seul la manire aurait change); et 3) Marine est beaucoup plus attractive que ne l'tait son pre. 

Ajouter  cela, une crise qui dure et aucune solution qui montre le bout de son nez, une Europe  la ramasse avec l'impression que l'Allemagne fait tout pour que a dure, et l'impression que la crise ne touche pas tout le monde, et que les coupables s'en sont sortis beaucoup mieux que les victimes. 

Bref, on ouvre les portes  Marine en grand !!!  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Allez, je le fais pour lui : 



> - 38 ministres qui ne branlent  peu prs rien, embauchent des bataillons de conseillers, mais tout le monde trouve cela normal, c'est nouveau.


Le gouvernement restreint de Sarkozy : 
http://www.lejdd.fr/Election-preside...en-2007-326263
Sinon virer tout le personnel du ministre quand on arrive, a s'est fait sous tous les gouvernements.




> - des mensonges honts (sur la croissance, le dficit, les impots qui ne monteront plus, le chomage qui s'inverse), et qu'aucun journaliste ne relve, c'est pas banal


Je serais le prsident du pouvoir d'achat. Mouarf.
Je n'augmenterai pas les impts : 
http://decodeurs.blog.lemonde.fr/201...son-programme/
Les journalistes font du Hollande bashing en permanence,  la limite de l'insulte. On a jamais vu a sous Sarko.
http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/e...12-2158435.php




> - un prsident qui dit oui un jour, non le lendemain, voit un cap comme Sainte Bernadette la Vierge, et tue le temps en inaugurant des porte conteneurs, avant d'aller prendre un peu de repos bien mrit  Brganon, c'est rare.


Sarkozy qui soutient le vote des trangers, puis qui change d'avis, parce qu'il faut bien s'opposer aux socialistes.
Sarkozy qui reoit Al Assad le 14 juillet et qui demande ensuite sa destitution.
Sarkozy qui reoit Kadhafi et qu'il destitue lui-mme.
... puis qui part en vacances sur le yacht de Bollor ou chez le dictateur Ben Ali (dont il se flicitera ensuite de la destitution, mme si MAM tait sur le point de lui envoyer des armes pour mater la rvolution).




> - des ministres verts, ou de gauche gauche (Hamon, Montebourg) si bien nourris qu'ils en oublient de rler contre le peu de cas qu'on fait que l'on fait de leurs ides, c'est inhabituel


Tu seras d'accord avec moi pour dire que tes deux exemples n'arrivent pas  la cheville de Kouchner, socialiste ministre d'un gouvernement de droite.




> - la diversion sur des sujets accessoires (mariage gay, cumul des mandats, mot race dans la constitution, scrutin bicphale des cantonale...) comme unique mode de gouvernance, c'est indit


Dbat sur l'identit nationale, loi sur la Burqa, grenelle de l'environnement, la grande poque "un fait divers = une loi".

La gauche rejette la faute sur leur prdcesseur, mais combien de fois on a entendu sous Sarkozy la droite rejeter la faute sur les 35h, mises en place 10 ans avant l'lection de Sarkozy ?

----------


## r0d

> 3) Marine est beaucoup plus attractive que ne l'tait son pre.


Houla, il t'en faut peu! T'faon tu n'as aucune chance, elle a dj un mec.

Sans transition, je viens d'entendre une pub pour "la France"sur une radio flamande. Vous savez, ce genre de pubs o ils disent "viendez chez nous en vacances, vous vous ferez chier mais vous pourrez faire les malins devant vos amis". Dans cette pub, il vantent l'art culinaire franais, le vin, le tour de France, les jolis petits villages et paysages, et... la littrature!! J'en suis tomb de mon fauteuil (les pieds en l'air et les toiles autour de la tte).

----------


## r0d

> Allez, je le fais pour lui [...]


En fait, avec un minimum de temps, on pourrait crire une liste assez longue pour faire pter le serveur.
Moi ce que je retiens du gouvernement Fillon, c'est le bouclier fiscal, qui a t une catastrophe sur plusieurs plans, et qui n'a mme pas eu un seul effet positif (c'est rare des mesures qui n'ont que des effets ngatifs. Le bouclier fiscal tait sens - officiellement du moins - ralentir l'vasion fiscale, mais mme a a n'a pas march).

----------


## Invit

> Or le post de Gastiflex auquel je rpondais semblait dire que c'tait de la faute du prcdent uniquement, et que le nouveau n'y pouvait rien...


Non, mais tu semblais dire que c'tait uniquement la faute d'Hollande.
La monte du FN est toujours imputable  la gauche comme la droite. Si la droite tait crdible comme opposant  Hollande, le FN serait sous les 10%.

L'affaire Cahuzac y est galement pour quelque chose. La droite si elle tait exemplaire, elle rcuprerait les lecteurs. Hors au mme moment elle est emptre dans l'affaire Bettencourt. Et l elle va se prendre en plus l'affaire Tapie-Lagarde.
Le "tous pourris" est vraiment la meilleure arme du FN.

----------


## GPPro

> Allez, je le fais pour lui : 
> 
> Le gouvernement restreint de Sarkozy : 
> http://www.lejdd.fr/Election-preside...en-2007-326263
> Sinon virer tout le personnel du ministre quand on arrive, a s'est fait sous tous les gouvernements.
> 
> 
> Je serais le prsident du pouvoir d'achat. Mouarf.
> Je n'augmenterai pas les impts : 
> ...


Merci pour ton courage et le temps que tu passes  rassembler ce genre d'exemples... J'espre que certains feront preuve d'un peu plus de retenue maintenant !

----------


## r0d

> si le FN fait un gros score aux prochaines lections, ce sera certes la faute au gouvernement actuel qui aura du, mais aussi aux gouvernement prcdent qui aura montr en son temps son incapacit  changer les choses.


Peut-tre, mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue que la monte du FN n'est pas uniquement due  l'incomptence des partis institutionnels, mais c'est galement *le rsultat d'une stratgie* des mmes partis institutionnels.

Depuis Mitterrand (lire ceci par exemple), jusqu' aujourd'hui (voir ici par exemple), le PS n'a cess de favoriser la monte du FN dans le but d'affaiblir la droite. De son ct, la droite n'a cess de faire monter le FN en balayant sur ses terres et en monopolisant l'attention politique sur les thmes du FN (avec pour mme but d'affaiblir son adversaire, le PS).

Or, cet aspect stratgique de la monte du FN n'est quasiment jamais discut, par aucun mdia.

edit: vous noterez que dans ces stratgies, les notables misent sur l'extrme droite, et non sur l'extrme gauche. La raison est bien simple: si l'extrme droite prenait le pouvoir, a ne changerait pas grand chose pour ces gens-l.

----------


## dragonno

Je me trompe ou a a l'air d'un dbat entre militants des deux partis gauche et droite ?

Si vous avez des ides pour amliorer la situation du pays, proposez-les sur le site de Mithrandir  :;): 

http://www.jaiuneidee.net/

*Par Rod :*



> De son ct, la droite n'a cess de faire monter le FN en balayant sur ses terres et en monopolisant l'attention politique sur les thmes du FN (avec pour mme but d'affaiblir son adversaire, le PS).


Le but tait pourtant de dtourner les lecteurs hsitants du FN vers la droite plutt que vers le FN  :;): 
Par contre les sujets choisis tant crateurs de dbats cela a rempli l'cran mdiatique et donn un peu plus de chance au FN.

----------


## GPPro

> Je me trompe ou a a l'air d'un dbat entre militants des deux partis gauche et droite ?
> 
> Si vous avez des ides pour amliorer la situation du pays, proposez-les sur le site de Mithrandir 
> 
> http://www.jaiuneidee.net/
> 
> *Par Rod :*
> 
> 
> Le but tait pourtant de dtourner les lecteurs hsitants du FN vers la droite plutt que vers le FN


Sauf que quand tu banalises un discours bah ceux qui avaient l'air extrmes ne le sont plus tant que a en fin de compte. C'est une tactique de terre brle pour la droite : sur les deuximes tours a leur assure des voix, mais sur les premiers ils vont en perdre  mon avis.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Houla, il t'en faut peu! T'faon tu n'as aucune chance, elle a dj un mec.


 ::mouarf::  Merci, mais ce n'est pas mon genre et j'ai dj une femme.

----------


## r0d

> Merci, mais ce n'est pas mon genre


Allez, fais pas la fine bouche. C'est dans les vieilles marmites qu'on fait les meilleures soupes! En plus elle est divorce 2 fois, elle doit avoir de l'exprience la bougresse!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## dragonno

a drape l  :;): 
Ceci dit sa fille Marion, est trs belle, dynamique et a l'air d'tre bien suivie par les pro-FN.
C'est une fille qui a l'exprience du terrain depuis son enfance et elle sait bien rpondre aux journalistes, elle ne se dmonte pas facilement et elle plat dans les missions TV.
Rod encourage la sparation des mnages avec une vieille marmite  :;): 

D'abord Marine le pen n'est pas du tout vieille, c'est une femme en plein ge de maturit et dynamique.

----------


## Invit

> Merci pour ton courage et le temps que tu passes  rassembler ce genre d'exemples... J'espre que certains feront preuve d'un peu plus de retenue maintenant !


Dcidment tu as du mal avec le dbat, toi... Le principe d'une rubrique politique c'est que des ides s'affrontent, sinon, c'est un blog du nouvel obs, ou du figaro, ou un ditorial de Demorand, chiant comme la pluie...

Et puis, c'est quoi faire preuve de retenue  ton avis? Dire Hollande il n'est pas de gauche mais avant c'tait pire, alors aujourd'hui c'est bien? 

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Peut-tre, mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue que la monte du FN n'est pas uniquement due  l'incomptence des partis institutionnels, mais c'est galement *le rsultat d'une stratgie* des mmes partis institutionnels.


Entirement d'accord avec toi.




> Depuis Mitterrand ...
>  De son ct, la droite n'a cess de faire monter le FN en balayant sur ses terres et en monopolisant l'attention politique sur les thmes du FN (avec pour mme but d'affaiblir son adversaire, le PS).


L encore, d'accord avec toi. Le FN (tant montr du doigt par la gauche et la droite) est en fait une arme utilise par l'un pour nuire  l'autre. A ce jeu, tout le monde y perd...  ::aie:: 




> Or, cet aspect stratgique de la monte du FN n'est quasiment jamais discut, par aucun mdia.


Ben, tiens... Faudrait pas que le bon peuple se rende compte qu'il se fait flouer sur toute la ligne.
En mme temps, depuis 40 ans environ, le seul projet politique du PS ou du RPR/UMP s'est rsum  "ATTENTION AU FN" !  ::aie:: 




> edit: vous noterez que dans ces stratgies, les notables misent sur l'extrme droite, et non sur l'extrme gauche. La raison est bien simple: si l'extrme droite prenait le pouvoir, a ne changerait pas grand chose pour ces gens-l.


 :;):

----------


## Invit

> Allez, je le fais pour lui : (... ah mais sarko, oui mais sarko, et pis sarko, alors sarko... )


Ca rend ce gouvernement comptent? Tu en es satisfait? Ou tu essaies juste de te convaincre que non tu ne t'es pas fait avoir il y a un an?

J'espre qu'on va mettre une statue de Sarko dans la cour du sige du PS, parce que ca semble tre devenu leur unique "lment de langage". 




> La gauche rejette la faute sur leur prdcesseur, mais combien de fois on a entendu sous Sarkozy la droite rejeter la faute sur les 35h, mises en place 10 ans avant l'lection de Sarkozy ?


Et alors? Ca justifie la politique actuelle.

Et puis, je ne suis plus moi, on m'avait dit (GPPRo ici) que le gouvernement c'tait pas la gauche?

Excuse moi, mais c'est un peu lourd,  force, cette absence totale d'arguments de ta part (comme de GPPro, d'ailleurs), vous tes quips d'un cerveau, ou juste rmunrs par je ne sais qui pour diffuser la bonne parole (c'est  dire : ah oui mais sarko)?

On est un fil de dbats, 'fin merde quoi...

Francois, qui fait une putain de collecte de moins, aujourd'hui... 

Il fait beau, les gauchistes doivent tre en RTT, et ils s'expriment... Le gauchiste surdou (gastiflex) renvoie une liste de blogs de gauche, le gauchiste duqu (GPPro) rpond par une ligne pas forcment comprhensible, mais toujours insultante, le gauchiste de base crit "+1 LOL", ou appuie sur le bouton plus et moins...

Bon, nan, je dconne, il y a des gauchistes intelligents, quand mme... Mais ils devaient pas tre libres aujourdh'ui

----------


## GPPro

> Ca rend ce gouvernement comptent? Tu en es satisfait? Ou tu essaies juste de te convaincre que non tu ne t'es pas fait avoir il y a un an?
> 
> J'espre qu'on va mettre une statue de Sarko dans la cour du sige du PS, parce que ca semble tre devenu leur unique "lment de langage". 
> 
> 
> 
> Et alors? Ca justifie la politique actuelle.
> 
> Et puis, je ne suis plus moi, on m'avait dit (GPPRo ici) que le gouvernement c'tait pas la gauche?
> ...


Sauf que la vision du dbat par ici ressemble  "je balance mes ides et je me fous de ce que disent les autres". Perso je ne dfends personne, j'appuie juste l o a fait mal : l'hypocrisie des gens de droite qui critiquent ce que faisait leur champion vnr il y a un an.

On est bien d'accord, le gouvernement actuel ne fait rien de mieux, il est juste aussi mdiocre, mais les gens de ton bord devrait avoir un minimum de dcence et se souvenir que dans un pass pas si lointain ils taient aussi efficace.

----------


## GPPro

> Dcidment tu as du mal avec le dbat, toi... Le principe d'une rubrique politique c'est que des ides s'affrontent, sinon, c'est un blog du nouvel obs, ou du figaro, ou un ditorial de Demorand, chiant comme la pluie...
> 
> Et puis, c'est quoi faire preuve de retenue  ton avis? Dire Hollande il n'est pas de gauche mais avant c'tait pire, alors aujourd'hui c'est bien? 
> 
> Francois


Ah mon avis tu devrais sortir prendre l'air... Je le flicite parce que justement il amne du concret. Ok, a va pas vraiment dans ta direction, mais il me semblait que c'tait avec ce genre de dtails qu'on faisait avancer le dbat non ?

Ou alors pour toi dbattre revient juste  balancer de grandes phrases et crier plus fort que le voisin pour affirmer qu'il a raison ?

----------


## r0d

> Ceci dit sa fille Marion, est trs belle, dynamique et a l'air d'tre bien suivie par les pro-FN.
> C'est une fille qui a l'exprience du terrain depuis son enfance et elle sait bien rpondre aux journalistes, elle ne se dmonte pas facilement et elle plat dans les missions TV.


Mouais, moi les pimbches genre "j'ai grandi dans un chteau, j'ai pas fini ma crise d'adolescence, j'ai jamais rien fais de ma vie mais je vous explique ce que vous devez faire de la votre", c'est pas mon style non plus. Mais bon, les gots et les couleurs, a ne se discute pas.

Tiens d'ailleurs, sa mre (la sur de Marine, donc) s'est aussi remarie plusieurs fois. Dans la famille Le Pen a a l'air sympa l'ambiance.

Srieux, vous imaginez si les Le Pen arrivent au pouvoir? Le pre  l'intrieur, la fille  l'Elyse, la petite  Matignon, les tantes  Bercy et au Quai d'Orsay, Dieudonn  la culture, on recre le ministre de la communication qu'on file  Faurisson, et les restes aux potes, faon Ben Ali. a fait rver ^_^

----------


## Invit

> Ah mon avis tu devrais sortir prendre l'air... Je le flicite parce que justement il amne du concret. Ok, a va pas vraiment dans ta direction, mais il me semblait que c'tait avec ce genre de dtails qu'on faisait avancer le dbat non ?


Ben non, une citation d'un blog, sans commentaire, ca n'apporte rien au dbat... Un dbat, c'est des gens qui changent des ides, LEURS ides, et qui respectent l'adversaire (mme s'ils sont contre leur point de vue). 

Le genre de rponses d'une ligne que tu affectionnes, ce n'est pas du dbat mais du slogan.

'fin bon, je ne prtends pas te convaincre, mais j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre ce que tu fais sur ce fil...

Francois

----------


## r0d

@Gastiflex et GPPro: +1 LOL

----------


## Invit

> @Gastiflex et GPPro: +1 LOL


'tain, tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi, Rod... 

Vous avez tort, les mecs, parce que sans les "connards de droite" qui font l'animation de ce fil, vous auriez l'air fin,  changer sur le fait qu'Hollande est de droite mais que Sarko c'tait pire.

Enfin, je suppose que ca donnerait quelque chose du genre 

@GPPro: Taubira : +1 LOL,  ::calim2:: 
@gastiflex: ah oiui mais quand mme Fillon, hein?  ::mouarf:: 
@GPPro : +1 pis t'as vu NKM ?  ::cry:: 
@gastiflex : et l'UMP?  ::mrgreen:: 
@rod : oui mais enfin, si on replace tout cela dans une dialectique proudhonienne, ....  ::oops:: 
@GPPro : LOL les droiteux...

Donc, messieurs, mnagez l'opposition (sur ce fil comme dans la vie), sans elle vous n'avez plus rien  dire...

Francois

----------


## Invit

Non mais en fait je pense qu'on arrive pas  dbattre parce qu'on est tous d'accord. On est tous d'accord pour dire qu'Hollande et son gouvernement font de la daube.
Les droitistes du forum disent qu'il fait pas mieux que Sarkozy, les gauchistes disent qu'il fait pas pire.

Du coup ce qu'il nous faudrait sur ce fil, c'est un socialiste. Pas un vrai, un du PS, qui soutient Hollande, a nous suffira.
Comme a les gauchistes et les droitistes pourront dbattre avec lui.

----------


## r0d

C'est vrai qu'en ce moment les dfenseurs de la droite sont plus discrets sur ce fil. Pierre est occup  son site d'ide, Jean n'a plus le cur  a (a se sent, ya plus la flamme) et rvise ses bases en C++, bluedeep a disparu (il doit tre  Poitier en train de se prparer  refaire l'histoire faon Charles Martel), dragonno fait ce qu'il peut, mais son amour pour la famille Le Pen frle trop lidoltrie pour qu'il soit pris au srieux, zaventem doit tre en train de prparer la scission de la Flandre... et plein d'autres que j'oublie puisqu'il se font oublier.

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que la vision du dbat par ici ressemble  "je balance mes ides et je me fous de ce que disent les autres".


Le dbat sur ce fil est assez riche, c'est pour cela qu'on y revient. Mais il ne l'est que quand on change des arguments et des ides (mme si on est convaincus que personne ne changera d'avis). Il y a sur ce fil un certain nombre de personnes qui argumentent, et un petit nombre qui se contente de lancer des piques et de compter des points. 

La qualit du dbat dpend de la proportion de ces deux groupes, quand c'est la premire catgorie qui cause, le fil est intressant, quand c'est la seconde, ben on a une non-discussion comme cet aprs midi, o l'on rpte, de post d'une ligne en post d'une ligne : hollande est nul - ah oui mais sarko... en citant wikipdia pour faire duqu. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> C'est vrai qu'en ce moment les dfenseurs de la droite sont plus discrets sur ce fil. Pierre est occup  son site d'ide, Jean n'a plus le cur  a (a se sent, ya plus la flamme) et rvise ses bases en C++, bluedeep a disparu (il doit tre  Poitier en train de se prparer  refaire l'histoire faon Charles Martel), dragonno fait ce qu'il peut, mais son amour pour la famille Le Pen frle trop lidoltrie pour qu'il soit pris au srieux, zaventem doit tre en train de prparer la scission de la Flandre... et plein d'autres que j'oublie puisqu'il se font oublier.


La gauche qui cause (par opposition  celle qui ructe) est maigre, elle aussi... 

Francois, qui s'entraine au "one liner"

----------


## GPPro

> 'tain, tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi, Rod... 
> 
> Vous avez tort, les mecs, parce que sans les "connards de droite" qui font l'animation de ce fil, vous auriez l'air fin,  changer sur le fait qu'Hollande est de droite mais que Sarko c'tait pire.
> 
> Enfin, je suppose que ca donnerait quelque chose du genre 
> 
> @GPPro: Taubira : +1 LOL, 
> @gastiflex: ah oiui mais quand mme Fillon, hein? 
> @GPPro : +1 pis t'as vu NKM ? 
> ...


Ce que tu ne veux pas comprendre, c'est qu'il y a suffisamment  dire sur ce gouvernement pour ne pas tomber dans des trucs super intressants du genre "OHLOL il a 1 ministre de plus que Sarko, quel panier perc !!!". Parce que votre niveau se limite un peu  a...

----------


## GPPro

> La gauche qui cause (par opposition  celle qui ructe) est maigre, elle aussi... 
> 
> Francois, qui s'entraine au "one liner"


Ou alors a la gonfle, un coup de se faire traiter de communiste sanguinaire et l'autre s'entendre dire que de toute faon la discussion ne commence qu' partir du moment o on a reconnu que le capitalisme tait la seule doctrine possible (et je passe sur les "dieux existe puisque 90% de la population y crot") ? A force de dnigrer les gens faut pas s'tonner de les voir dserter les dbats.

----------


## dragonno

Non, moi j'ai dj dit que Hollande faisait pire  :;): 
Bon je ne vais pas reprendre mes arguments, c'est enfoui dans ce topic, mais la chose est l et pourtant je ne suis pas spcifiquement de droite, je suis en tous cas pour l'amlioration du pays et d'arrter de critiquer sans rien faire, ce que n'ont pas fait les socialistes lorsqu'ils taient dans l'opposition, ils n'ont fait que critiquer, sans apporter d'ides neuves, ceci leur avait t reproch son seulement par la droite mais aussi par d'autres partis et des journalistes.
On en a eu la confirmation maintenant qu'ils ont t au pouvoir, aucunes ides importantes et neuves, ils ont juste repris des choses dj lances par Sarkozy mis  part l'ide du mariage gay bien sr et tout le monde est d'accord ici pour dire qu'il n'y a rien en ce moment pour arranger la misre qui rgne de plus en plus dans le pays au niveau du travail et de l'habitat, les deux choses les plus importantes d'une socit, ils sont au pouvoir, qu'ils fassent quelque chose ou alors qu'ils laissent leur place  d'autres, pourquoi perdre du temps dangereux pour le pays, enfin c'est la dmocratie.

Depuis l'arrive au pouvoir des socialistes, la droite n'a cess de proposer des ides  ce gouvernement qui les a toutes refuses, non pas parce qu'elles n'taient pas bonnes mais parce qu'elles venaient de la droite, est-ce un comportement responsable ? Non videmment.
Ceux qui suivent les dbats  l'assemble,  la tlvision, savent que cela est vrai.

D'ailleurs il y a un dbat en ce moment  l'assemble.

----------


## Invit

> Ce que tu ne veux pas comprendre, c'est qu'il y a suffisamment  dire sur ce gouvernement pour ne pas tomber dans des trucs super intressants du genre "OHLOL il a 1 ministre de plus que Sarko, quel panier perc !!!". Parce que votre niveau se limite un peu  a...


Comme tous les dbats que tu lances dans les longs posts arguments dont tu nourris ce fil? 

Francois (toujours en mode one-liner)

----------


## Invit

> A force de dnigrer les gens faut pas s'tonner de les voir dserter les dbats.


Tu n'as pas l'air de trop les dserter... C'est bien dommage d'ailleurs...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Tu n'as pas l'air de trop les dserter... C'est bien dommage d'ailleurs...
> 
> Francois


Comme a c'est clair, comme dirait quelqu'un qui frquente ce fil...

----------


## Grom61736

> D'ailleurs il y a un dbat en ce moment  l'assemble.


Tu veux dire 15 vieillards dans une salle de 150 places qui se disputent pour des broutilles ?

Enfin, les 135 qui sont pas l seront pays quand mme, donc tout va bien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> Donc, messieurs, mnagez l'opposition (sur ce fil comme dans la vie), sans elle vous n'avez plus rien  dire...


Je crois que tu sous-estime les capacits d'auto-destruction de la gauche. Par exemple, si se mettait  parler d'interventionnisme ou de protectionnisme, je suis sr qu'on pourrait finir par s'triper entre nous. 
Ca me fait penser aux ftes du 1er mai (la fte des travailleurs, et non la fte du travail, les mots sont importants). J'adore les ftes du 1er mai, je n'en loupe aucune. Ce jour-l, tous les gchistes plantent leurs stands, vendent leur propagande, rcoltent des contacts et tentent de se faire des sympathisants (l'tape avant l'encartage). Par curiosit, tu vas voir le stand du "parti socialiste de lutte" (PSL). Tu les coutes, tu files ton email, tu leur achtes leur canard  2, et puis tu vas voir le stand d' ct: le "parti de lutte socialiste" (PLS). Alors l tu discutes, tu files ton email, tu achte leur canard  2, puis tu leurs demande,  ceux du PLS, pourquoi ils sont pas potes avec ceux d' ct (ceux du PSL). Et l, le jeune militant stakhanoviste te montre les deux ditoriaux des deux canards respectif. Dans le premier, on y lit la phrase "[...] samedi 16, manif gnrale contre les mesures d'austrit", et dans le second "manif gnrale, le samedi 16, contre les mesures d'austrit". Vous vous rendez compte! Ils ont mis deux virgules alors qu'il n'y en avait pas besoin, ce sont des traitres!!
Alors, dpit, tu vas voir le stand d'aprs, celui des "luttes socialistes de parti" (LSP), et tu finis par t'engueuler avec eux...

----------


## Invit

> Depuis l'arrive au pouvoir des socialistes, la droite n'a cess de proposer des ides  ce gouvernement qui les a toutes refuses, non pas parce qu'elles n'taient pas bonnes mais parce qu'elles venaient de la droite, est-ce un comportement responsable ? Non videmment.


Il faut dire que quand les socialistes font des propositions que soutenait la droit  l'poque, ils sont subitement devenus contre une fois passs dans l'opposition : TVA sociale, dplafonnement des allocs...
Il se murmure mme que Jean Franois Cop serait pour le mariage gay mais que politiquement, ce n'est pas assumable.

C'est tellement dur de voter avec le parti adverse quand il pense la mme chose que vous ?

----------


## r0d

> Non, moi j'ai dj dit que Hollande faisait pire 
> Bon je ne vais pas reprendre mes arguments, c'est enfoui dans ce topic, mais la chose est l et pourtant je ne suis pas spcifiquement de droite, je suis en tous cas pour l'amlioration du pays et d'arrter de critiquer sans rien faire, ce que n'ont pas fait les socialistes lorsqu'ils taient dans l'opposition, ils n'ont fait que critiquer, sans apporter d'ides neuves, ceci leur avait t reproch son seulement par la droite mais aussi par d'autres partis et des journalistes.
> On en a eu la confirmation maintenant qu'ils ont t au pouvoir, aucunes ides importantes et neuves, ils ont juste repris des choses dj lances par Sarkozy mis  part l'ide du mariage gay bien sr et tout le monde est d'accord ici pour dire qu'il n'y a rien en ce moment pour arranger la misre qui rgne de plus en plus dans le pays au niveau du travail et de l'habitat, les deux choses les plus importantes d'une socit, ils sont au pouvoir, qu'ils fassent quelque chose ou alors qu'ils laissent leur place  d'autres, pourquoi perdre du temps dangereux pour le pays, enfin c'est la dmocratie.
> 
> Depuis l'arrive au pouvoir des socialistes, la droite n'a cess de proposer des ides  ce gouvernement qui les a toutes refuses, non pas parce qu'elles n'taient pas bonnes mais parce qu'elles venaient de la droite, est-ce un comportement responsable ? Non videmment.
> Ceux qui suivent les dbats  l'assemble,  la tlvision, savent que cela est vrai.
> 
> D'ailleurs il y a un dbat en ce moment  l'assemble.


Cool, j'avais peur que toi aussi tu ne soit parti.
Tu en es o sur la rdaction de ta thse sur "comment concilier crise et immigration massive par le rtablissement de l'esclavage"?

edit: ha non, a c'est david06600 qui bosse l-dessus

----------


## GPPro

> Cool, j'avais peur que toi aussi tu ne soit parti.
> Tu en es o sur la rdaction de ta thse sur "comment concilier crise et immigration massive par le rtablissement de l'esclavage"?
> 
> edit: ha non, a c'est david06600 qui bosse l-dessus


J'aurais un peu largi les rdacteurs potentiels vu le nombre de personnes ici qui considrent ici que tous les smicards et chmeurs sont des assists, mais bon...

Je sens que je vais encore me faire lyncher l  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Je crois que tu sous-estime les capacits d'auto-destruction de la gauche. Par exemple, si se mettait  parler d'interventionnisme ou de protectionnisme, je suis sr qu'on pourrait finir par s'triper entre nous.


Faut essayer alors... Dragonno, Jean, Pierre, et les autres, je propose un boycott de droite de ce fil. Cessons de poster pendant quelques temps, et voyons ce que devient le dbat. 

Je crains qu'on assiste en direct  la dmonstration pratique de la blague sur les membres de forums et le remplacement d'une ampoule.

Francois (bien disert cet aprs midi : deux paragraphes, mazette!)

----------


## GrandFather

> Cessons de poster pendant quelques temps, et voyons ce que devient le dbat.


Le dbat, quel dbat ? Avec un titre pareil, le fil est plus un appel au pamphlet qu'au dbat. Faut donc pas s'tonner si a dgnre rgulirement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> arrter de critiquer sans rien faire, ce que n'ont pas fait les socialistes lorsqu'ils taient dans l'opposition, ils n'ont fait que critiquer, sans apporter d'ides neuves, ceci leur avait t reproch son seulement par la droite mais aussi par d'autres partis et des journalistes.


Effectivement...




> On en a eu la confirmation maintenant qu'ils ont t au pouvoir, aucunes ides importantes et neuves, ils ont juste repris des choses dj lances par Sarkozy mis  part l'ide du mariage gay


Le mariage gay, c'est le truc que Sarko avait dit qu'il ferait et qu'il a abandonn, c'est a ?



> Depuis l'arrive au pouvoir des socialistes, la droite n'a cess de proposer des ides  ce gouvernement


Heu ! L par contre, je ne te suis plus... J'ai plutt l'impression que la droite est dans la mme attitude que le PS prcdemment. Aucune proposition, uniquement des critiques (plus ou moins constructives -souvent moins). Bon, faut comprendre, ils sont un peu  la ramasse, parce qu'ils n'ont plus de chef, ils ne savent pas qui va faire quoi, quand et comment. 




> C'est tellement dur de voter avec le parti adverse quand il pense la mme chose que vous ?


La preuve en est que NKM a failli tre dbout de la candidature  la mairie de Paris, sous-prtexte qu'elle aurait voter pour le mariage gay !  ::aie:: 

Moi, ce que j'aimerais, c'est qu'on m'explique ce qui est vraiment reproch  F. Hollande et son gouvernement ? Parce que, j'ai l'impression que quoi qu'ils fassent, c'est nul, il renie ses promesses. Ben... Et alors ? C'est un Prsident normal alors... Et c'est bien a qu'il a dit qu'il serait, non ?  :;):

----------


## r0d

> ce que j'aimerais, c'est qu'on m'explique ce qui est vraiment reproch  F. Hollande et son gouvernement


En ce qui me concerne c'est simple et a tient en quelques mots: il s'est fait lire grce  une campagne  gauche, et il fait une politique de droite.

Mais tu as raison, c'est devenu une tradition depuis Mitterrand, c'est donc, en effet, un prsident normal.  :;):

----------


## dragonno

> Heu ! L par contre, je ne te suis plus... J'ai plutt l'impression que la droite est dans la mme attitude que le PS prcdemment. Aucune proposition, uniquement des critiques (plus ou moins constructives -souvent moins). Bon, faut comprendre, ils sont un peu  la ramasse, parce qu'ils n'ont plus de chef, ils ne savent pas qui va faire quoi, quand et comment.


Tu dis cela car tu ne sembles pas tre au courant des dbats de l'assemble.
Par contre pour sr, ils n'ont pas de vrai chef en ce moment, chacun veut le pouvoir.

----------


## Themacleod1980

lol, je dcouvre ce sous-forum en me disant que je pourrais voir enfin des ides diffrentes de ce qu'on entend  la radio (ou pire, dans les commentaires des actualits sur le web) et je me rend compte que c'est partout pareil (mme chez nous, informaticiens, ayant gnralement une logique un peu plus pousse que le quidam moyen...); Mais faut dire que le sujet tait foutu d'avance; Vu que chacun campe sur sa position, quitte  y mettre toute la mauvaise fois possible, le dbat est strile.

J'aurais bien aim un dbat un peu moins ax [droite VS gauche].
(parce que question "sujet  Troll" ya mieux hein... [Linux VS Windows] [VI vs Emacs] [c# vs Java]...

Mais il faut croire que la politique est base sur une boucle  la 


```

```

donc, trve de gueguerres politicienne, ya dj des gens pays pour a (raconter des *c*l*o*w*neries*)

Je me pose personnellement plus de questions du genre :
Un pays ncessite une croissance conomique de x%
Pour cela il faut une croissance de populace de y%
Pour cela il faut puiser z ressources (nergies, matires..).

dans le temps nous ncessitons donc une croissance exponentielle et donc une extraction de ressources exponentielle.

Sachant que la rserve mondiale de ressources est finie (pas infinie...) combien de temps nous reste-t-il dans le systme actuel ?
Et du coup, par quoi le remplacer ?
(oui, une bonne guerre .... mais encore ?)

J'ai volontairement oubli les variables du genre ressources/habitant en fonction du pays de rsidence (et non du mrite...) parce que l on devrait plutt rougir de honte ...

----------


## dragonno

Pas mal ta boucle  :;): 

En effet depuis un moment ce topic se rsume  cette boucle, mais bon des propositions ont t faites il me semble au long de ce topic.

----------


## GPPro

> lol, je dcouvre ce sous-forum en me disant que je pourrais voir enfin des ides diffrentes de ce qu'on entend  la radio (ou pire, dans les commentaires des actualits sur le web) et je me rend compte que c'est partout pareil (mme chez nous, informaticiens, ayant gnralement une logique un peu plus pousse que le quidam moyen...); Mais faut dire que le sujet tait foutu d'avance; Vu que chacun campe sur sa position, quitte  y mettre toute la mauvaise fois possible, le dbat est strile.
> 
> J'aurais bien aim un dbat un peu moins ax [droite VS gauche].
> (parce que question "sujet  Troll" ya mieux hein... [Linux VS Windows] [VI vs Emacs] [c# vs Java]...
> 
> Mais il faut croire que la politique est base sur une boucle  la 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


C'est le genre d'arguments que j'ai essay de faire valoir plusieurs fois, pas plus tard qu'hier par exemple. Mais c'est un peu trop rflchi, et a a t ignor sans complexe  ::(:

----------


## r0d

> Un pays ncessite une croissance conomique de x%
> Pour cela il faut une croissance de populace de y%
> Pour cela il faut puiser z ressources (nergies, matires..).
> 
> dans le temps nous ncessitons donc une croissance exponentielle et donc une extraction de ressources exponentielle.
> 
> Sachant que la rserve mondiale de ressources est finie (pas infinie...) combien de temps nous reste-t-il dans le systme actuel ?
> Et du coup, par quoi le remplacer ?
> (oui, une bonne guerre .... mais encore ?)


C'est une bonne question, effectivement.
Mais c'est extrmement compliqu. Dj, qu'est-ce que la croissance? Quand on voit comment le PIB est calcul (or la croissance est base sur le PIB), on se demande ce que a peut bien vouloir dire.
Il faudrait donc commencer par se mettre d'accord sur ce qu'est la croissance. Comment intgrer les services dans le calcul de la croissance? Comment prendre en compte les activits personnelles des individus qui contribuent  la cration de valeur? Comment prendre en compte la destruction de valeur?

Par que par exemple, les gars de "la dcroissance" ont beaucoup rflchi au sujet, et proposent des choses, mais ils n'ont pas la mme dfinition de ce qu'est la croissance d'un jour  l'autre.

Qu'est-ce qu'une croissance ngative peut bien vouloir dire concrtement? Et est-ce viable? Peut-on avoir une croissance positive sans utiliser les ressources non renouvelables de la plante?

----------


## GPPro

> C'est une bonne question, effectivement.
> Mais c'est extrmement compliqu. Dj, qu'est-ce que la croissance? Quand on voit comment le PIB est calcul (or la croissance est base sur le PIB), on se demande ce que a peut bien vouloir dire.
> Il faudrait donc commencer par se mettre d'accord sur ce qu'est la croissance. Comment intgrer les services dans le calcul de la croissance? Comment prendre en compte les activits personnelles des individus qui contribuent  la cration de valeur? Comment prendre en compte la destruction de valeur?
> 
> Par que par exemple, les gars de "la dcroissance" ont beaucoup rflchi au sujet, et proposent des choses, mais ils n'ont pas la mme dfinition de ce qu'est la croissance d'un jour  l'autre.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'une croissance ngative peut bien vouloir dire concrtement? Et est-ce viable? Peut-on avoir une croissance positive sans utiliser les ressources non renouvelables de la plante?


O enfin, avant tout, est-ce qu'on est oblig de se baser sur une croissance ? Parce que vouloir la dfinir et la calculer signifie qu'on en fait un indicateur de premier plan.

----------


## GrandFather

Y'a d'autres indicateurs que le PIB, qui n'est qu'un indicateur conomique. Il y a notamment l'IDH, l'indice de dveloppement humain. Qui n'est pas toujours en corrlation directe avec le PIB par habitant, d'ailleurs...

----------


## r0d

Ok donc, on remplace le PIB par l'IDH. Dans les echos, la tribune, le wall street journal, les manuels d'conomie, plus de PIB, mais de l'IDH de partout. Ok je prend.
Mais heu, est-ce vraiment une solution? Je veux dire, ce serait plutt une consquence qu'une solution en elle-mme non?
Or la solution c'est quoi? Sortir du capitalisme. Tant qu'on ne sort pas du capitalisme, le seul indicateur important sera le PIB.
Et bim! On retombe dans un combat droite vs gauche  ::cry::

----------


## souviron34

p'tain, z'tes en vacances ou quoi ??? Entre 11h et 17h30 4 pages de plus   ::mrgreen::   ::aie:: 

J'ai juste t acheter des clopes pas trs loin, l, par l o c'est moins..... dispendieux...




> Je rappellerai juste que votre champion dchu avait aussi bas son lection sur le changement


*QUAND* arrteras-tu de nous affubler de "_souteneur d'un champion dchu_" ?????


Je l'avais dit lors de la campagne, je n'ai en rien chang : je ne suis *NI* pour Sarko *NI* pour Hollande...

Comme le dit la citation de _r0d_ que j'ai cite dans mon dernier post, j'en ai simplement marre qu'on n'arrte pas de dire "_oui mais Sarko_"...

Vous ne vous rendez pas compte  quel point c'est strile et rpititif... J'entend a depuis 1981.... Soit 33 ans....








> Si tu es tant convaincu par tes positions/ides, pourquoi ce besoin de mentir ?


Tu aurais d mieux relire.. Je ne suis ni convaincu par des ides ni des positions.. Relis ma signature..

*AU CONTRAIRE* je prne simplement le fait que dnigrer son adversaire ne sert  rien qu' augmenter les antagonismes..

Quant aux chiffres sur la manif, je m'en branle, mais j'ai juste vu des manifs depuis que j'ai 8 ans, et j'en ai 56...  Donc les chiffres officiels, d'un ct comme de l'autre, je les pondre par mon exprrience.. C'est tout..






> Mais, je pense, que si les gens avait l'impression qu'il y avait une alternative valable au gouvernement actuel, autre que le FN, ils hsiteraient  aller vers lextrme. Hors, si le FN fait un gros score aux prochaines lections, ce sera certes la faute au gouvernement actuel qui aura du, mais aussi aux gouvernement prcdent qui aura montr en son temps son incapacit  changer les choses.


C'tait exactement le sens de mon intervention, mais je dois mal m'exprimer, car toi on t'approuve et moi on m'insulte...  ::calim2:: 





> Sans transition, je viens d'entendre une pub pour "la France"sur une radio flamande. Vous savez, ce genre de pubs o ils disent "viendez chez nous en vacances, vous vous ferez chier mais vous pourrez faire les malins devant vos amis". Dans cette pub, il vantent l'art culinaire franais, le vin, le tour de France, les jolis petits villages et paysages, et... la littrature!! J'en suis tomb de mon fauteuil (les pieds en l'air et les toiles autour de la tte).



Pourquoi ?? Comme je l'avais signal plus haut, c'tait, en dehors du vin et du luxe, LE SEUL RAYONNEMENT de la France...

Et c'est vrai dans presque 100% des pays trangers...

(_d'o ma position sur la langue, l'enseignement, etc_)





> Non, mais tu semblais dire que c'tait uniquement la faute d'Hollande.


Voir plus haut.. Je ragissais au contraire en disant que ce n'tait pas QUE de la faute  Sarko,  mais  l'ensemble...





> Le "tous pourris" est vraiment la meilleure arme du FN.


Tout  fait d'accord...





> Bah pour l'instant, vu le niveau de l'UMP sur le mariage pour tous et les primaires  Paris, il n'a pas  faire grand chose.
> Comme a dit LePen, faudra pas s'tonner si le FN arrive en tte aux europennes.


Parce que la dception des "pauvres" de gauche n'y sera pour rien ??? 

Voir ci-dessous :




> En mme temps, depuis 40 ans environ, le seul projet politique du PS ou du RPR/UMP s'est rsum  "ATTENTION AU FN" !





> Peut-tre, mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue que la monte du FN n'est pas uniquement due  l'incomptence des partis institutionnels, mais c'est galement *le rsultat d'une stratgie* des mmes partis institutionnels.
> 
> Depuis Mitterrand (lire ceci par exemple), jusqu' aujourd'hui (voir ici par exemple), le PS n'a cess de favoriser la monte du FN dans le but d'affaiblir la droite. De son ct, la droite n'a cess de faire monter le FN en balayant sur ses terres et en monopolisant l'attention politique sur les thmes du FN (avec pour mme but d'affaiblir son adversaire, le PS).
> 
> Or, cet aspect stratgique de la monte du FN n'est quasiment jamais discut, par aucun mdia.
> 
> edit: vous noterez que dans ces stratgies, les notables misent sur l'extrme droite, et non sur l'extrme gauche. La raison est bien simple: si l'extrme droite prenait le pouvoir, a ne changerait pas grand chose pour ces gens-l.


Absolument d'accord, sauf sur un point  : quand tu dis




> le PS n'a cess de favoriser la monte du FN dans le but d'affaiblir la droite


C'est faux en tous cas pour l'poque Miterrand... A l'poque la stratgie du FN tait pour affaiblir *le PCF* aprs l'abandon du Programme Commun.... Et a a parfaitement russi, le PC s'est croul...

SAUF QUE...

Les lecteurs ouvriers sont en grande partie pass ct FN, et ne reviendront pas avant un bon moment... (_il suffit de regarder les cartes lectorales par exeple banlieues parisiennnes (la ceinture rouge), et grandes villes ouvrires (Lille/Roubaix, la Lorraine...)_)

Pour Miterrand, il tait beaucoup plus important de dtruire le PC que le reste... 

Comme a t l'appui  Tapie (_qu'on a beau jeu aujourd'hui de re-balancer comme bouc missaire en tentant de faire oublier coment il en est arriv l_), plus quelques "petites" erreurs de parcours.... : les fermetures des mines, l'abandon des grandes filires, l'"oubli" de l'importance de la scurit, le "positivisme naif" sur les qualits et excuses des dliinquants d'origine trangres dans les annes 90...

Bref, la dception des petites gens de gauche a t immense...







> C'est vrai qu'en ce moment les dfenseurs de la droite sont plus discrets sur ce fil. Pierre est occup  son site d'ide, Jean n'a plus le cur  a (a se sent,


Pour la nime fois ( :;):  JE NE SUIS PAS DE DROITE....

Voir ma signature....

Si par contre admettre que la gauche n'a pas toujours raison et la droite toujours tort, c'est tre de droite, alors l sans doute... Mais a n'est pas ma dfinition...


Sur le fond, j'en ai un peu marre de me faire insulter pour oser ne pas aller dans le sens du poil de certains... Et oser ne pas les reconnatre comme Mes Guides Suprmes ni Des Puits de Vrit et Bonne Foi..







> Je crois que tu sous-estime les capacits d'auto-destruction de la gauche. Par exemple, si se mettait  parler d'interventionnisme ou de protectionnisme, je suis sr qu'on pourrait finir par s'triper entre nous. 
> ...
> Alors, dpit, tu vas voir le stand d'aprs, celui des "luttes socialistes de parti" (LSP), et tu finis par t'engueuler avec eux...


 ::mrgreen:: 

Tu m'as bien fait rire tellement c'est vrai  ::): 





> En ce qui me concerne c'est simple et a tient en quelques mots: il s'est fait lire grce  une campagne  gauche, et il fait une politique de droite.
> 
> Mais tu as raison, c'est devenu une tradition depuis Mitterrand, c'est donc, en effet, un prsident normal.


 ::ccool::

----------


## Themacleod1980

Justement, quel est le but d'une socit (dans le sens communaut) ?
Je pensais, il y a longtemps, que le but d'un pays tait de subvenir aux besoins de la population : la nourrir, l'duquer, la protger, la gurir, et que chaque membre choisissait un travail pour participer  cet effort; En change chaque personne profitait d'un partie du pays (que ce soit le salaire, la nourriture, les routes etc...).

Finalement j'ai fini par comprendre que chaque pays faisait une sorte course contre les autres ( leur dtriment) et que son but tait surtout de nous rendre 'productifs'; et a a march : si vous bossez beaucoup (et surtout que vous avez la chance de naitre dans un pays dj riche) vous pourrez vous payer le dernier IPad, 450 chaines tv, une plus grosse bagnole...
Nous avons t drogus  la consommation; je n'ai rien contre avoir un portable et une bagnole, mais je trouve juste a aberrant de les changer tous les deux ans...; Aujourd'hui qui voudrait dcroitre alors que la vie a t si facile ici ?

Je ne pense pas que le PIB ait de l'importance au sein d'un mme pays, mais uniquement compar aux pays voisins (j'aurais pu remplacer le mot pays par individu). "Plus il y a d'cart avec les autres mieux c'est". Dans certains pays le PIB est ridicule mais la population vit aussi. En France on consomme comme 20 africains (chiffre au pif !) et ils ne bossent pas moins. (normal, leurs ressources nous appartiennent)
Bref, de mon point de vue la croissance/PIB c'est fait pour montrer  son voisin qu'on en a une plus grosse que lui (mme si la sienne est fonctionnelle...) et qu'on peut lui foutre une drouille si on veut.

----------


## souviron34

> Bref, de mon point de vue la croissance/PIB c'est fait pour montrer  son voisin qu'on en a une plus grosse que lui (mme si la sienne est fonctionnelle...) et qu'on peut lui foutre une drouille si on veut.


C'est vrai, mais crois-tu honntement qu'on peut changer ??

On peut sans doute changer l'talon, mais cette attitude a - malheureusement - toujours t prsente..

Les chefs de clans disaient "_nous on a les plus belles femmes et les meilleurs chasses_", les Grecs disaient "_nous on a la Dmocratie et vous vous tes obcurantistes_", les Romains disaient "_nous on a la Civilisation et vous la Barbarie_", ensuite, l'Espagne, l'Allemagne, la France, et l'Angleterre ont rivalis pendant 5 sicles  qui a la plus grosse flotte, qui a le plus de colonies, qui a le plus d'esclaves, .... Puis les Sovitiques disaient "_nous on a la socit la plus juste_" et les autres "_c'est pas vra_i"...

Et  chaque fois c'tait soit directement pour dominer, soit pour assagir des envies "d'ingrence", par la peur du "_j'en ai une plus grosse_"..

----------


## Invit

> Moi, ce que j'aimerais, c'est qu'on m'explique ce qui est vraiment reproch  F. Hollande et son gouvernement ?


Je crois que ce qu'on lui reproche, et qui fait qu'il est au plus bas dans les sondages, c'est le dcalage entre le discours de campagne, ax sur l'ide que, pour le meilleur ou pour le pire, il ferait autre chose que Sarko, qu'il y avait d'autres solutions que la rigueur, la soumission  l'Allemagne, l'arrogance du gouverment, le mpris de l'opposition, la politique spectacle, les liaisons dangereuses entre pouvoir et argent, les divisions de la socit...

Et un an plus tard, on constate que les autres solutions que la rigueur, ce sont pour l'instant des hausses d'impots qu'on dit "justes" et qu'on nous vend comme des contrats d'assurance vie (seulement 64 euros par mois), et de grandes annonces qui pour l'instant se traduisent par une rcession en 2013, et probablement (le FMI aujourd'hui) moins d'un point de croissance l'an prochain, sans mesure de gauche mais avec toutes sortes de petits arrangements qu'on aurait qualifis d'ultra libraux si ils avaient t pris par l'autre bord (par exemple les ventes de participations de l'Etat, ou les reculades face aux pigeons). 

On constate aussi qu'on a le mme gouvernement bouffi que d'habitude, la mme morale lastique (ministres cumulards, Cahuzac, ...), la mme chasse aux sorcires, et nomination de petits copains (par exemple le chef de cabinet d'un ministre qui ne ddaigne pas les leons de morale, agrg d'histoire, a rcemment t nomm  la tte d'Arianespace, et remplac par le mari d'une ministre en exercice, qui rebondira, soyons en certains dans un joli fromage ds que l'occasion se prsentera).

On observe enfin que la politique est tout aussi spectacle qu'avant, qu'on ragit tout autant  l'actualit, et qu'on ne peut pas dire que des dbats comme le mariage gay, avec son florilge de qualificatifs dnigrant les opposants, ait runi les franais...

Au final, ce qui lui est reproch,  droite comme  gauche d'ailleurs, c'est le dcalage entre le discours, les espoirs qu'il a pu susciter, et la ralit. Et la critique est d'autant plus virulente qu'on a un peu l'impression,  chaque fois que Hollande ou Ayrault intervient, que nos gouvernants sont trs satisfaits d'eux mme et de leur travail et que tout va pour le mieux.

Ah mais Sarko c'tait pareil... Ben oui, et alors? 

C'est d'ailleurs un point que je trouve trs amusant sur ce fil. Des tas de gens qui font profession de ne pas aimer Hollande (ce salaud de droite), dmarrent au quart de tour quand on le critique. Avec une opposition de gauche comme celle l, plus besoin de soutiens au PS...


Plus gnralement, je crois que le dsamour tient en grande partie au fait qu'on arrive au bout du "tout sauf sarko" qui a remplac depuis 2005, le dbat idologique  gauche. 

En 2007, on a eu Sgolne, parce que les sondages la donnaient la mieux place contre Sarko. Pas de programme? Pas de ligne politique? Pas vraiment de lgitimit au PS? Pas grave, il fallait battre Sarko! Les cinq annes suivantes ont t passes  s'indigner,  tonner contre, et  expliquer qu'on allait dfaire quand on serait au pouvoir tout ce qui avait t fait, sans dfinir un programme ou une ligne politique. Et d'ailleurs, la primaire a dsign le plus flou des candidats, parce qu'il n'incarnait pas une ligne idologique (comme Valls ou Montebourg, ou Hamon) mais rsumait bien le "tout sauf sarko".

En 2012, le "tout sauf sarko" a enfin gagn, et tout naturellement, les premires mesures symboliques du gouvernement ont t des abrogations. En fait l'essentiel de la premire anne a t passe  dfaire,  charger l'hritage, et  commander des rapports pour aider  dfinir la ligne politique qu'on n'avait pas tablie avant, et  lancer des ballons d'essai, pour voir par sondage interpos si telle ou telle mesure "passait". 

Et un an plus tard, le discours du "tout sauf sarko" ne convainc plus grand monde (d'autant plus que sarkozy est trs discret). Sans programme prcis, la majorit prsidentielle se retrouve dsunie et devient difficile  grer, ce qui empche la dfinition d'une politique cohrente, et comme en plus la crise s'est aggrave, cela commence  se voir.

Donc, plus profondment, que reproche-t-on au gouvernement? Probablement son manque d'ides et de ligne directrice. Ca se voit assez bien sur ce fil, la gauche commencent  s'agacer de ce gouvernement de droite, la droite le trouve doctrinaire, et tout le monde est fatigu par sa pusillanimit.

Francois

----------


## dragonno

Salut,
Je me demandais si quelqu'un aurait des ides pour :

- Diminuer le cout de la vie
- Trouver un emploi  nos chmeurs
- Trouver un toit  nos sans-abris
- Crer plus d'emploi
- Amliorer le systme de sant

Au moins ce topic serait plus utile que le simple change de points de vue sur notre gouvernement.

----------


## r0d

> Salut,
> Je me demandais si quelqu'un aurait des ides pour :
> 
> - Diminuer le cout de la vie
> - Trouver un emploi  nos chmeurs
> - Trouver un toit  nos sans-abris
> - Crer plus d'emploi
> - Amliorer le systme de sant


J'ai bien des ides, mais a va pas vous plaire  ::aie:: 




> Au moins ce topic serait plus utile que le simple change de points de vue sur notre gouvernement.


D'un autre ct, c'est le titre dudit topic qui veut a aussi.
Du coup c'est intressant: dans 4 ans, on pourra tout relire depuis le dbut (si a continue comme a, il faudra 2 mois pour tout lire) et a fera un bon rcapitulatif du mandat coul.

----------


## r0d

> Pour la nime fois ( JE NE SUIS PAS DE DROITE....


Comme ils disent l-haut: plus c'est gros, mieux a passe. (Ne cherchez aucun double sens dans cette phrase).
Mais tu sais, ce n'est pas sale d'tre de droite. Et puis  nous tu peux le dire, on a l'habitude de ce genre de choses.
Tu es sr que tu ne rves jamais de Christine Boutin en petite tenue? Ni de MAM en combinaison SM?
 :;): 

Bon ok, j'arrte de te saouler avec a. C'est bon je sais que t'es pas de droite ni de gauche, et qu'en fait tu es un anarchiste bien que tu ne le saches pas encore.  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> C'est faux en tous cas pour l'poque Miterrand... A l'poque la stratgie du FN tait pour affaiblir *le PCF* aprs l'abandon du Programme Commun.... Et a a parfaitement russi, le PC s'est croul...


Je crois que a s'est pass dans l'autre sens. 

L'effondrement du PCF, devenu parti de gouvernement en 81, c'est en partie l'effet du virage de la rigueur de 84, avec Fabius et l'embourgeoisement du PS, puis les changements de rgime en Europe de l'Est et la fin de l'URSS. Ca n'est pas rellement li au FN.

Sur le premier septennat de Mitterand, le dveloppement du FN se fait essentiellement sur son lectorat traditionnel, essentiellement poujadiste. Donc c'taient des retraits, des petits commerants, plutt des gens de droite, et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui arrangeait bien Mitterand: le FN ratissait  droite. 

Le "virage ouvrier" du FN,  mon avis, a se passe aprs, pendant le second septennat, et surtout au dbut des annes 90.C'est le moment o le PS se dtache de plus en plus de sa base ouvrire et populaire, la monte notamment des "quadras" (parmi lesquels Hollande et Royal...), issus de la haute administration, qui liminent progressivement les dirigeants issus de la classe ouvrire ou des syndicats (Brgovoy, la seule exception tant les syndicats tudiants, qui produiront des Dray, et des Batho).

Il y a de moins en moins de place pour la classe ouvrire, qui se dsintresse du PS, n'a plus de PC o aller, et ne se reconnait pas dans une droite trs Orlaniste. A mon avis, le FN est devenu un parti "ouvrier" par dfaut, parce que personne d'autre n'en voulait. Et le phnomne se conforte au fil dans annes 90, et donne... 2002. Et aujourd'hui Marine est parfaitement dans cette ligne, et tient un discours assez similaire, notamment sur l'Europe,  celui du PC nagure. 

Le seul qui aurait pu inverser tendance, c'est Sarkozy, le plus bonapartiste des dirigeants de droite. Les mesures sur les heures supplmentaires, le travailler plus pour gagner plus, taient de vrais appels du pied aux ouvriers du FN. La suite logique, c'tait Buisson, et je suis convaincu que la stratgie de droitisation de l'UMP poursuivie par Sarkozy tait assez lucide.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme le dit la citation de _r0d_ que j'ai cite dans mon dernier post, j'en ai simplement marre qu'on n'arrte pas de dire "_oui mais Sarko_"...
> 
> Vous ne vous rendez pas compte  quel point c'est strile et rpititif... J'entend a depuis 1981.... Soit 33 ans....


En 81, dj Sarko ? Il me semblait que c'tait aprs, quand il a dfini sa stratgie dfinitive, en 93 : la Trahison comme seule ligne de conduite. 




> C'tait exactement le sens de mon intervention, mais je dois mal m'exprimer, car toi on t'approuve et moi on m'insulte...


 ::calin::  C'est rien, c'est rien. Y z'ont t mchants avec toi ? Ben, oui, mais  faire des posts qui donnent l'impression que t'es de droite...  ::mouarf:: 




> Je crois que ce qu'on lui reproche, et qui fait qu'il est au plus bas dans les sondages, c'est le dcalage entre le discours de campagne, ax sur l'ide que, pour le meilleur ou pour le pire, il ferait autre chose que Sarko, qu'il y avait d'autres solutions que la rigueur, la soumission  l'Allemagne, l'arrogance du gouverment, le mpris de l'opposition, la politique spectacle, les liaisons dangereuses entre pouvoir et argent, les divisions de la socit...


Alors, les gens sont nafs... (ou idiots  ::roll:: )




> Et un an plus tard, on constate que les autres solutions que la rigueur, ce sont pour l'instant des hausses d'impots qu'on dit "justes"


Le mot "juste", je me demande si c'est lui qui l'a souffl en 2007  Sgo, ou si,  l'inverse, c'est Sgo qui lui en a tellement rabattu les oreilles, mais franchement, je fini par en avoir raz la casquette du mot : "Juste" !  ::aie:: 

Pour ce qui est des impts, qu'est-ce qui est choquant ? Que les hausses soient clairement annonces ? Pas dguises ? Par caches ? C'est a ? Parce que de 2002  2012, les impts n'ont cess d'augmenter, mais de faon sournoise, cache. Alors...  ::roll:: 




> On constate aussi qu'on a le mme gouvernement bouffi que d'habitude, la mme morale lastique (ministres cumulards, Cahuzac, ...), la mme chasse aux sorcires, et nomination de petits copains (par exemple le chef de cabinet d'un ministre qui ne ddaigne pas les leons de morale, agrg d'histoire, a rcemment t nomm  la tte d'Arianespace, et remplac par le mari d'une ministre en exercice, qui rebondira, soyons en certains dans un joli fromage ds que l'occasion se prsentera).


Oh la jolie surprise ! On a lu des politiciens...  ::aie:: 
M'enfin rveillez-vous ! Le "Tous pourris" c'est une ralit pas une affabulation de journalistes.




> Au final, ce qui lui est reproch,  droite comme  gauche d'ailleurs, c'est le dcalage entre le discours, les espoirs qu'il a pu susciter, et la ralit.


Plus l'espoir suscit est grand, plus la dception est profonde. Ce n'est pas nouveau. 




> on arrive au bout du "tout sauf sarko"


Oui, c'est bien ce qui me fait peur...


PS : Tu te caches en "invit" maintenant ?  :8-):

----------


## pmithrandir

Je voulais juste rebondir comme souviron sur la qualification de droite qui a t employe contre moi.

Personnellement, je me considre plus comme un centre gauche.

J'apprcie par exemple en gnral beaucoup plus les gouvernement de gauche au pouvoir, mme si d'exprience je trouve que les communes sont mieux gre par quelqu'un de centre droit. (moins d'assos loufoque subventionner a crdit, plus de pragmatisme, plus de connaissance de l'entreprise.)

Ce que je reproche  la gauche en gnral, c'est sa mconnaissance complte des entreprises, de leur problmes et les accointances fortes avec les syndicats comme la CGT ou FO.
Ce que je prfre actuellement, c'est qu la CFDT soit mise en valeur par rapport a ces deux dinosaure du PCF, avec une vision plus ouverte sur l'change donnant donnant du salari au patron ainsi que la comprhension de l'conomie de march et l'acceptation de celle-ci.(avec tous les a cot, comme la baisse de production qu'il faut bien encaisser...)

J'ai vu le systme plus libral canadien et j'ai vu a quel point la population en profitait, et a quel point finalement les patrons ne sont pas favoris tant que cela, bien au contraire. la hantise d'un patron, ce n'est pas la grve, c'est que les salaris se cassent en mme temps. Sur une boite de 150 personnes, le mois ou 10 personnes sont partis, j'ai vu 2 personnes vires sans mnagement : le Directeur gnral, et la DRH.

J'ai pu obtenir un travail sans soucis tout le temps, pas toujours dans mon domaine, mais presque toujours avec des possibilit de grandir dans l'entreprise. (on m'a propos en 3 mois 2 promotions dans un call center par exemple)
J'ai vu aussi le pendant, avec le licenciement dans les 15 jours, mais l'embauche aussi rapide de personnes a qui l'ont donne leur chance.

J'ai surtout vu que la responsabilisation des gens est souvent une bonne chose,  travers 3 exemples : 
 - des amendes prohibitives, 500$ si on est en infractions dans le metro, 10 000$ pour un bar qui accueille un mineur, avec fermeture administrative au second flagrant dlit. Et les gens payent, quitte  s'endetter. Si la boite coule, pas grave, une autre rouvre le lendemain puisque le march existe.
 - Les logements dont on est expuls en 1 mois si l'on ne paye pas, mais ou finalement on a besoin de donner son passeport, un rcpiss qui montre qu'on a un peu d'argent  la banque (j avais 600$ pour un loyer a 1050) et 2 mois de location, le premier et le dernier mois.
 - laccs au crdit simple sur son nom avec les cartes de crdit par exemple, et la possibilit de construire une affaire qui fonctionne en prenant le risque simplement, sans devoir faire un millions de papiers ou sans devoir mettre en place des trucs compliqu ou convaincre un banquier. tu sors la carte de crdit et tu payes, c'est tout ce qui importe. La premire anne, pour l'ouverture d'un bar jeux de socit, le patron dclarait ca sur sa feuille dimpts...

Tout ca fait que oui, quand on me parle d'une famille qui se fait expulser, je vois aussi celle qui peut enfin avoir un logement plutot que celle qui va se retrouver  la rue. Y a des priorits dans la vies qui correspondent a la pyramide des besoins : 
1 : manger / boire
2 : se loger
3 : lducation
4 : le reste, les loisirs, la tl, les communications, ...
donc, on classe et on paye ses dpenses dans ce sens l. On peut vivre sans tl, avec un tlphone  2pour 2 personnes, etc... 

Et si on veut vraiment rsoudre le problme du logement, c'est bien par de la drglementation que l'on arrivera  le faire. Un placard de 6m, ca se loue  la personne qui ne peut pas se payer mieux. C'est toujours mieux que la rue.

Pour les socit et les licenciements, j'ai vu general motors au canada vider ses usines en 2009. et rappeler la moiti des licencis 6 mois plus tard parce que le gros de la crise tait pass. Sauf que contrairement aux boites franaises, ils avaient pu rorganiser le groupe rapidement, ils ne s'taient pas endetter pour payer des gens a ne rien faire, et ils ont donc pu investir comme avant par la suite pour redmarrer encore plus fort.

Bref, j'ai une orientation clairement librale et pour al responsabilisation des gens que je ne prends pas pour des assists ou des demeurs... si on les incite a se dbrouiller, ils ont tous les ressources pour y arriver, donc pourquoi les garder dans cet tat de batitude...

----------


## GPPro

> Je voulais juste rebondir comme souviron sur la qualification de droite qui a t employe contre moi.


D'un autre cot, nous avons la droite la plus bte du monde ("disclaimer" : cette affirmation n'est pas de moi  ::mouarf:: ), il est difficile de s'en rclamer lorsque l'on rflchi un peu...

----------


## souviron34

> D'un autre ct, c'est le titre dudit topic qui veut a aussi.


Disons que le titre tait conjecturel... A l'poque..

Aprs 2 mois, a s'est prolong en dehors du contexte initial, et maintenant a devient effectivement plus :




> a fera un bon rcapitulatif du mandat coul.


 :;): 





> Comme ils disent l-haut: plus c'est gros, mieux a passe. (Ne cherchez aucun double sens dans cette phrase).
> ..
> C'est bon je sais que t'es pas de droite ni de gauche, et qu'en fait tu es un anarchiste bien que tu ne le saches pas encore.


Sans doute, puisque je dynamite la pense de gauche ET celle de droite  ::P: 

En rsum (_pas pour toi, je sais que tu le sais_) mais pour les autres du style _Schattengang_ et autres _GPPro_ :

Je suis issu d'une famille militante de l'extrme-gauche
Cette famille, ultra-sectaire, tait de la classe moyenne, ptrie de contradictions, avec des aspirations bourgeoises (_ceux que, du temps de Lnine, on aurait appel des "petits-bourgeois", profs et fonctionnaires_), et effectivment un mode de vie "petit-bourgeois", qui correspond  nos bobos d'aujourd'hui 
Ayant vcu longtemps dans un pays tranger, je me suis aperu que


les visions politiques sont relatives : au Canada, c'est la droite (_les consevrateurs_) qui dfend un systme de sant " la franaise", alors que la gauche (_les libraux_) y est totalement oppose en disant que c'est un systme  2 vitesses.
que eux ne fondent pas leurs amitis sur las opinions politiques ou leurs croyances religieuses ou non, et qu'il y a des gens trs bien de tous les cts
que il n'y a presque pas de protection du locataire, mais qu'on trouve un logement en 4h, sans caution, sans certificats d'un employeur, sans rien
que il n'y a presque pas de protection contre les llicenciements, mais qu'on trouve du boulot en 24h
que il n'y a pas de statut d'intermittents du spectacle, mais que les artistes vivent bien, et jouent 6 jours sur sept.
que 55% de la vente musicale est faite par des indpendants, contre 5% en France
que en tant qu'auto-entrepeneur, j'au eu 8 ans de contrat avec le Gouvernement Fdral, pour une application nationale qui a t oprationnelle pendant 14 ans (_de l'analyse  la conception en passant par l'architecture, la ralisation, la mise en production, et la maintenance_) en tant seul, sans assurances particulres, et pour un logiciel critique, dont des vies et des intrts conomiques gigantesques dpendaient (_fermetures d'aroports, d'usines, .._)
Que 17 ans aprs je revenais en France et trouvait les mmes gens, avec les mmes arguments, les mmes fermetures d'esprit, et globalement que 40% haissaient les 40% d'autres... Et que a ne fait pas une bonne atmosphre, et enfin que ce n'est en rien constructif.


Donc non, je ne suis ni de droite ni de gauche. Je suis au centre. Pour moi, il y a des bonnes ides  droite ET il y a des bonnes ides  gauche. De mme qu'il y a de bonnes dnonciations / indignations aussi bien  l'extrme-gauche qu' l'extrme-droite.

Ce que je reproche de fond c'est cette vision binaire du monde. Mme en sciences il y a rarement du binaire : 

en mdecine la plupart des mdicaments ou traitements soignent quelque chose, mais ont des effets secondaires parfois non ngligeables (_par exemple la perte de cheveux avec une chimiothrapie_).mme dans nos mtiers: une optimisation est un compromis entre vitesse, mmoire, et lisbilit ou portabilit. De mme, une gestion d'un projet est un compromis entre thorie, idal, temps et argent.

Alors quand il s'agit des comportements ou penses humains, n'en parlons mme pas.

Et c'est bien a que je reproche : le sectarisme, la dnigration ou le mpris de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme soi repose sur une vision binaire, qui est absurde.

Je suis humaniste *parce que* je respecte mme ceux qui pensent  l'oppos de moi.

Ceux qui, comme ma famille, se prtendent humanistes mais ne respectent pas, mprisent ou insultent les autres, ne sont pas mieux que les pires des intgristes religieux, de quelque religion qu'ils soient. 

C'est le fond de ma pense..

Je n'accepte donc pas comme claissification "droite" ou "gauche", sauf pour ceux qui justement ne voient le monde qu'en binaire.. Et ce sont les seuls envers qui je sois intolrant, car ce sont eux les intolrants, et a ne m'intresse pas de discuter / vivre avec des intolrants.


En 2007, j'tais pour Sgo, surtout aprs le premier tour, o elle tait libre d'tre la candidate du Parti..  

MAIS.. Pour faire son programme (_par exemple alliance avec Bayrou, ou ses ides allant contre la bien-pensance officielle du Parti_) il lui fallait une majorit..

OR.. comme elle n'tait pas Chef du Parti, et que l'ensemble des cadres du Parti tait contre elle (_la mysoginie des Fabius et autres Ayrault tait sans limites, mais jusque dans les Fdrations c'tait pareil_), elle n'aurait jamais pu le mettre  excution.. Il aurait fallu pour a qu'elle fasse un coup d'Etat au sein du Parti, ce qui aurait pu se faire, mais vraisemblablement pas au vu des poids des "Elphants"..

De l'autre ct, Sarko tait Chef de son parti, donc ce qu'il disait il avait les moyens de le faire (_mme si il ne l'a pas fait, mais l n'est pas la question_).

On avait donc le choix entre 2 candidats qui promettaient des rformes ncessaires : l'un avait les moyens de le faire, l'autre la volont mais pas les moyens... J'avais vot Vert au premier tour.






> Il me semblait que c'tait aprs, quand il a dfini sa stratgie dfinitive, en 93 : la Trahison comme seule ligne de conduite.


Relis un peu les documents de l'poque : en 1978, l'abandon du Programme Commun de Gouvernement a t vcu comme une trahison par le PCF. Qui tait  l'pqoue  23% aux lections, alors que 20 ans plus tard il tait  8%.

Par contre, en 81 dire "_c'est la faute_ ", c'tait justifi, puisque ,  part Giscard, qui n'tait pas vraiment de gauche, cela faisait 35 ans que c'tait la droite..

Par contre, depuis, il y a eu au maximum 10 ans avec la mme couleur, mais en moyenne 4/5 ans... Donc l, sur les 32 dernires annes, chacun des 2 cts a largement eu de quoi modifier les choses et/ou doit prendre sa part de responsabilits...


[EDIT]
Je me rend compte que dans mon post que tu cites, j'ai fait une faute de frappe.. qui donne un sens diffrent.. J'ai cris "la stratgie du FN", alors que c'tait "la stratgie du PS envers le FN".. Mille excuses  ::oops:: 
[/EDIT]





> Le mot "juste", je me demande si c'est lui qui l'a souffl en 2007  Sgo, ou si,  l'inverse, c'est Sgo qui lui en a tellement rabattu les oreilles, mais franchement, je fini par en avoir raz la casquette du mot : "Juste" !


C'est peut-tre un "spin-doctor", un conseiller en communication (comme avec la "boite  outil")... Ils adorent ce genre de trucs...  ::roll:: 

Mais effectivement, je crois que le ras-le-bol arrive...





> J'ai bien des ides, mais a va pas vous plaire



Sur le fond, je pense qu'on est effectivement  la fin d'un cycle, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit la fn d'un cycle conomique, mais d'un cycle politique..


Le commerce - et/ou la guerre - font partie et sont la base des changes entre tribus/nations/pays depuis avant l'Antiquit.

Par contre, nous, comme les USA, l'Angleterre, l'Italie, l'Espagne, et presque tous les pays du monde, vivont dans un systme parlementaire bas sur des partis politiques. Tous ces pays-l sont dans le mme mouvement, en particulier ceux qui, comme la France avec l'ENA et Sciences-Po ou les USA avec Yale, Harvard, et WestPoint, ont des coles spciales formant  "la gstion des pays"..

Les seuls qui sont moins soumis - tout en ayant des bagarres entre conservateurs et rformateurs - sont ceux ayant des rgimes pseudo-parlementaires (_Russie, Chine par exemple_) ou le Parlement n'a quasi aucune influence ou est infod...

Je pense donc que c'est plus le systme politique qui est en cause que le systme conomique...

----------


## fcharton2

> Le mot "juste", je me demande si c'est lui qui l'a souffl en 2007  Sgo, ou si,  l'inverse, c'est Sgo qui lui en a tellement rabattu les oreilles, mais franchement, je fini par en avoir raz la casquette du mot : "Juste" !


Pareil, c'est un signe de la pauvret du discours politique: quelques mots  la mode qu'on scotche un peu partout, et qui en fin de compte perdent tout leur sens. 

C'est peut tre d'ailleurs ce qui fait le plus le lit des extrmes: en utilisant aussi lgrement des mots comme "justice", "reponsabilit", "gnreux", "cologie", on les vide de leur sens. 




> Pour ce qui est des impts, qu'est-ce qui est choquant ? Que les hausses soient clairement annonces ? Pas dguises ? Par caches ? C'est a ? Parce que de 2002  2012, les impts n'ont cess d'augmenter, mais de faon sournoise, cache. Alors...


Je ne crois pas que les hausses actuelles soient moins sournoises. Regarde le projet sur la famille : on annonce le quotient familial, et on a passe en douce la suppression de la rduction pour enfants au collge et au lyce. Pareil avec les rabots sur les niches de la loi de finance... On a tout rabot, sauf, les DOM et ... Enfin, je n'ai pas l'impression que ce gouvernement se caractrise par sa volont de clarifier le systme (c'tait pourtant une promesse du candidat Hollande). Il saucissonne pas mal les hausses, en fait. Je ne sais pas si c'est pire ou pareil qu'avant, mais je ne crois pas que la situation s'amliore.

Ce qui est choquant, en revanche, c'est le fait qu'on a de plus en plus l'impression que, malgr tous ces beaux discours, le gouvernement refuse de s'attaquer aux dpenses. En septembre, on avait dit 2/3 recettes, 1/3 dpenses. Sauf que les baisses de dpenses n'en taient pas (elles n'en taient que si on avait la croissance fantaisiste que promettant le gouvernement), et donc on a eu 100% recettes. On a ensuite expliqu que cette anne, ce serait uniquement les dpenses. Personne n'a trop cru cette promesse d'ivrogne, mais la rforme des prestations familiales va plus loin: en fin de compte on n'a pas une baisse, mais une hausse des dpenses, et donc une nouvelle hausse de l'impot, qui suit des hausses assez importantes l'an dernier (plus de 10 milliards sur les mnages, soit une hausse correspondant  15% de l'IR). 

Et c'est d'autant plus choquant qu'on commence  voir les effets du matraquage fiscal des classes moyennes. On est en rcession, la consommation est mauvais tat, la confiance aussi... et qu'on ne voit pas trs bien ce que fait le gouvernement en dehors des hauses d'impot.




> PS : Tu te caches en "invit" maintenant ?


Personne ne m'a "invit", je ne sais pas trop ce que ce mot veut dire (peut tre juste que si on ne veut plus de mon compte, on veut bien de mes posts, on l'oublie souvent, mais dans "bnvole" il y a "bent").

Srieusement, j'avais demand il y a quelques semaines qu'on supprime mon compte, et n'ai pas rpondu aux injonctions de la direction me demandant de confirmer que je ne le voulais plus, pensant qu'une douzaine de messages posts par jour tait une preuve suffisante. Il apparait que non, et me revoici sous un autre nom. 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> blah blah blah


Y'a un moment o il faut que tu comprennes que ton CV, on s'en fout. Sur un forum, les gens te jugent  travers tes crits. Si la majorit des gens ici te classent  droite, soit la majorit est stupide, soit tu dois revoir ta dfinition de droite et les atours dont tu te pares.

Et non, le problme n'est pas que politique (mme si je pense que la dmocratie et la plus belle arnaque, probablement avec le capitalisme, tant qu'on fait rver ce bon peuple, il marche  fond, les esclavagistes n'auraient pas rver mieux).

----------


## fcharton2

> Sur un forum, les gens te jugent  travers tes crits. Si la majorit des gens ici te classent  droite, soit la majorit est stupide, soit tu dois revoir ta dfinition de droite et les atours dont tu te pares.


La majorit des lecteurs de forum ne lit pas les posts ds qu'il font plus de cinq lignes, et cherche davantage  tiqueter les gens qu' comprendre ce qu'ils disent. Si tu critiques le gouvernement, tu es de droite, alors je te mets un moins parce que je suis de gauche. C'est aussi simple que cela. Et ca n'a aucun intrt: on a tous mieux  faire qu'changer des ides avec un individu appel "batman" qui pense en cherchant dans google, et s'exprime par messages d'une ligne. Quant au jugement des gens qui viennent ici pour compter les points, on s'en tape un peu, non?

Les rguliers de ce fil, en revanche, se connaissent, se respectent et s'apprcient, et c'est ce qui fait qu'on a des discussions intressantes, et qu'on revient, mme si le ton est parfois un peu rude. 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Y'a un moment o il faut que tu comprennes que ton CV, on s'en fout. Sur un forum, les gens te jugent  travers tes crits. Si la majorit des gens ici te classent  droite, soit la majorit est stupide, soit tu dois revoir ta dfinition de droite et les atours dont tu te pares.


Ce que j'adore de toi, c'est la profondeur de ton raisonnement  ::aie:: 

Parce que tes opinions sont totalement intellectuelles ?? Tu serais donc un thoricien pur, dont aucune des ides ne peut avoir le moindre dbut d'application..Ou bien, cas contraire, parce que ton histoire personnelle est totalement indpendante de tes opinions ?? J'adorerais voir (_mais je suppose que c'est comme pour les gays_) comment avec ton histoire, ta vie, et ton milieu, tu expliquerais que tes opinions n'ont strictement rien  voir.... a s'appelle "des opinions", ce ne sont pas des faits. Mais des "croyances".. personelles et possiblement changeantes..

Quant  "la majorit", je ne la vois pas,... A part ceux pensant en binaire...

----------


## GrandFather

> Personnellement, je me considre plus comme un centre gauche.


Ah ben a tombe bien, a correspond pile poil au gouvernement actuel.  ::mrgreen:: 

Ca fait un bon moment que les commentateurs politiques ont constat cette  dpolarisation  des grands partis politiques franais. Si on carte les extrmes, l'cart idologique entre gauche et droite s'est rduit au mme niveau que celui existant entre Dmocrates et Rpublicains aux Etats-Unis. Il existe un large consensus sur les plans conomique et gostratgique, bien que pas compltement assum publiquement, et les seuls clivages qui subsistent encore portent sur des sujets sociaux et socitaux.

Ca explique notamment pourquoi le Centre n'est pas (plus) chez nous une force politique qui compte, et que l'ouverture du gouvernement de Sarkozy  des personnalits de gauche tait plus une consquence logique de cet tat de fait qu'un calcul politique (a lui a cot pas mal de ractions jalouses de son camp).

Je ne suis pas trop adepte du slogan  tous pourris ,  tous les mmes  me semble plus pertinent.

----------


## r0d

> Je ne suis pas trop adepte du slogan  tous pourris , mais  tous les mmes  me semble plus pertinent.


Il existe des outils qui permettent d'analyser, de comprendre et d'approfondir cette observation. Je pense en particulier  une thorie, en sociologie, qui est ne vers le milieu du XIXeme sicle, qui parle de classes sociales, de reproduction des ingalits, ce genre de choses. Aprs, moi vous savez, je dis a...  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

> Ce que j'adore de toi, c'est la profondeur de ton raisonnement 
> 
> Parce que tes opinions sont totalement intellectuelles ?? Tu serais donc un thoricien pur, dont aucune des ides ne peut avoir le moindre dbut d'application..Ou bien, cas contraire, parce que ton histoire personnelle est totalement indpendante de tes opinions ?? J'adorerais voir (_mais je suppose que c'est comme pour les gays_) comment avec ton histoire, ta vie, et ton milieu, tu expliquerais que tes opinions n'ont strictement rien  voir.... a s'appelle "des opinions", ce ne sont pas des faits. Mais des "croyances".. personelles et possiblement changeantes..
> 
> Quant  "la majorit", je ne la vois pas,... A part ceux pensant en binaire...


Bon, encore une fois tu en fais une affaire personnelle... Visiblement un certain nombre de personnes ici te classe  droite, y compris dans ceux qui s'assument comme tant de droite. Deuximement je n'ai jamais dit que nos opinions taient compltement indpendante de notre vcu, a c'est encore la ta sale manie de faire dire aux gens ce qu'ils n'ont absolument pas dit, la seule chose que j'ai dite c'est que sur un forum, tu peux prtendre tre le fils du pape, les gens raisonnables s'en foutent et te jugeront  travers tes propos.

Aprs Franois se demande pourquoi on refuse de dbattre ici : ton post en est le parfait exemple : arrogance, dformation des propos et affabulation, c'est TRES fatigant  force.

----------


## GPPro

> Il existe des outils qui permettent d'analyser, de comprendre et d'approfondir cette observation. Je pense en particulier  une thorie, en sociologie, qui est ne vers le milieu du XIXeme sicle, qui parle de classes sociales, de reproduction des ingalits, ce genre de choses. Aprs, moi vous savez, je dis a...


Oh my gosh, va-t-il oser le citer ce sociologue tant honni de l'intelligentsia franaise ???

----------


## dragonno

> mais dans "bnvole" il y a "bent").


Lol, Fcharton  :;): 

H, tu va pas nous quitter, quand mme ?
Reste l, t'a intrt sinon je te vaudou pour la vie  :;): 

Tiens, je suis d'accord avec GPpro concernant la dmocratie telle qu'on nous la prsente en France et aux US.

----------


## pmithrandir

Gppro... Le problme c'est que si on refuse de plaindre les gens et que l'on propose de supprimer des scurits, il n y a qu'un seul parti qui dfend ce discours (et encore) en France, effectivement ce parti est de droite.

mais a cot de cela, on peut trouver que le reste de son programme est compltement stupide et qu'il mne le pays dans la mauvaise direction.

C'est tout le problme des gens ouverts d'esprit capable de piocher dans les ides de tous els partis... ils sont catalogu a gauche par les mecs de droit, a droit par les mec de gauche, etc... on ne sait pas les placer, mais on trouve quand mme une tiquette pour se rassurer au lieu de lire le contenu.

Pour moi, je sais que c'est assez difficile parfois, voir  la limite de l'insulte. Quand on me rapproche de l'UMP de Villepin, Barouin, Fillon, a va... quand c'est celle de Cop, Sarko, Pelletier ou Lucas... je vois rouge.

Et c'est la mme chose  gauche, je suis proche d'un mec comme Hollande, mme si je peux trouver qu'il fait des erreurs(en particulier avec Ayrault et son aroportd e merde qui lui a cout 10% pour garder un tocard).

Finalement, la personne qui me plait le plus depuis 10 ans, c'est Bayrou, qui ressemble beaucoup aux retours que j'ai eu avec mes expriences associatives, entre autre  la FAGE au niveau national ou j'avais des discussions avec des mecs de droite ou de gauche sans que ca pose problme.

----------


## souviron34

Tiens, comme on le disait dans les pages prcdentes :

Le FN  galit avec le PS et l'UMP aux Europennes, selon un sondage


Maintenant, sur un autre sujet :

En 2013, 61% des jeunes diplms sont au chmage




> Derrire cette situation globale, de nombreuses disparits. Ainsi, les Bac+2 ou Bac+3 ont un meilleur accs  l'emploi que les Bac+4 ou Bac+5. Par exemple, seuls 28% des titulaires de Master  1 ont trouv un travail six mois aprs avoir obtenu celui-ci.


Peut-tre que, plutt que le chmage, ce serait le fait qu'il y ait trop de diplms ??

Ah. Pardon.... C'est pas a, je suis c.n...  ::aie::

----------


## fcharton2

> H, tu va pas nous quitter, quand mme ?


Non, tant qu'on ne me vire pas (et mme si on me vire, d'ailleurs) je reste. 

Mais j'avoue tre de plus en plus intrigu par cette ide que l'internet "est un espace de libert". En particulier, je trouve que la libert d'expression y est particulirement rduite. La plupart des lieux d'expression sont privs, et mlangent un pouvoir de censure discrtionnaire, et une irresponsibilit totale par rapport au contenu publi (lis les conditions d'utilisation de n'importe quel forum). Par ailleurs, un politiquement correct trs oppressant y rgne en matre, qui s'accompagne d'une certaine forme d'impunit pour ceux qui s'en estiment les dfenseurs. 

Et l'interaction pas toujours claire entre business et expression y est parfois gnante (dans un titre de presse, on spare gnralement la rdaction de la publicit, sur internet, le mlange des genres est la norme)

Bref, plus je le regarde, plus j'ai comme un doute sur la "vertu" des rseaux sociaux. 

Francois

----------


## dragonno

*Par PMithrandir :*



> Et c'est la mme chose  gauche, je suis proche d'un mec comme Hollande, mme si je peux trouver qu'il fait des erreurs(en particulier avec Ayrault et son aroportd e merde qui lui a cout 10% pour garder un tocard).


Remarque que c'est dans sa ville de Nantes qu'il la fait, certainement pour faire plaisir  ceux qui l'ont soutenus pour arriver l o il est, c'est pour cela que malgr les "anti" et l'inutilit du truc il voulait quand mme le faire.

Fcharton :
Ah cool tu restes  :;): 
En effet internet n'est pas le champ de la libre expression sinon les rglements de forum ne seraient pas l, mais aussi si on laisse tout dire et faire ce serait le chaos, le principal est de trouver les bonnes rgles de modration et c'est ce qui est difficile apparemment sur internet.

EDIT : Tiens  propos de classement en droite, moi on m'a class dans l'extreme droite  :;): 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi oO

----------


## GPPro

> Gppro... Le problme c'est que si on refuse de plaindre les gens et que l'on propose de supprimer des scurits, il n y a qu'un seul parti qui dfend ce discours (et encore) en France, effectivement ce parti est de droite.
> 
> mais a cot de cela, on peut trouver que le reste de son programme est compltement stupide et qu'il mne le pays dans la mauvaise direction.
> 
> C'est tout le problme des gens ouverts d'esprit capable de piocher dans les ides de tous els partis... ils sont catalogu a gauche par les mecs de droit, a droit par les mec de gauche, etc... on ne sait pas les placer, mais on trouve quand mme une tiquette pour se rassurer au lieu de lire le contenu.
> 
> Pour moi, je sais que c'est assez difficile parfois, voir  la limite de l'insulte. Quand on me rapproche de l'UMP de Villepin, Barouin, Fillon, a va... quand c'est celle de Cop, Sarko, Pelletier ou Lucas... je vois rouge.
> 
> Et c'est la mme chose  gauche, je suis proche d'un mec comme Hollande, mme si je peux trouver qu'il fait des erreurs(en particulier avec Ayrault et son aroportd e merde qui lui a cout 10% pour garder un tocard).
> ...


Clairement la cration de l'UMP  la sauce rpublicaine US a t une grossire erreur stratgique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'accepte donc pas comme claissification "droite" ou "gauche"


Perso, je me classe, moi mme,  gauche. Mais, de plus en plus, j'ai du mal avec les ides du PS et pire, du FDG, alors que certaines ides soutenues par certains  l'UMP me sduisent.




> En 2007, j'tais pour Sgo, surtout aprs le premier tour, o elle tait libre d'tre la candidate du Parti..  
> 
> MAIS.. Pour faire son programme (_par exemple alliance avec Bayrou, ou ses ides allant contre la bien-pensance officielle du Parti_) il lui fallait une majorit..
> 
> OR.. comme elle n'tait pas Chef du Parti, et que l'ensemble des cadres du Parti tait contre elle (_la mysoginie des Fabius et autres Ayrault tait sans limites, mais jusque dans les Fdrations c'tait pareil_), elle n'aurait jamais pu le mettre  excution.. Il aurait fallu pour a qu'elle fasse un coup d'Etat au sein du Parti, ce qui aurait pu se faire, mais vraisemblablement pas au vu des poids des "Elphants"..
> 
> De l'autre ct, Sarko tait Chef de son parti, donc ce qu'il disait il avait les moyens de le faire (_mme si il ne l'a pas fait, mais l n'est pas la question_).


Trs bonne analyse. Et franchement, a n'aurait pas t Sarko, j'aurais peut-tre vot pour la premire fois de ma vie  droite... Mais, bon, c'tait Sarko !  ::aie:: 




> Relis un peu les documents de l'poque : en 1978, l'abandon du Programme Commun de Gouvernement a t vcu comme une trahison par le PCF. Qui tait  l'pqoue  23% aux lections, alors que 20 ans plus tard il tait  8%.
> 
> Par contre, en 81 dire "_c'est la faute_ ", c'tait justifi, puisque ,  part Giscard, qui n'tait pas vraiment de gauche, cela faisait 35 ans que c'tait la droite..


T'as compris ma remarque. Je voulais dire qu'avant 93 on ne parlait pas de Sarko, et donc on ne pouvait dire "C'est la faute  Sarko..."  :;):  

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord.




> Sur le fond, je pense qu'on est effectivement  la fin d'un cycle, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit la fn d'un cycle conomique, mais d'un cycle politique..


Le problme c'est qu'on n'a pas la plus petite amorce d'un dbut de commencement d'ide de mettre quoi  la place !  ::aie:: 




> C'est peut tre d'ailleurs ce qui fait le plus le lit des extrmes: en utilisant aussi lgrement des mots comme "justice", "reponsabilit", "gnreux", "cologie", on les vide de leur sens.


Pas faux 





> Je ne crois pas que les hausses actuelles soient moins sournoises.


Disons qu'elles sont annonces.
Par exemple, j'ai appris rcemment que ma cabane de jardin serait dsormais taxer au mme montant du m que mes pices  vivre.  :8O:  C'est une modification de la loi faite par Sarko !  ::ccool::  Qui en a entendu parler ? Personne !



> dans "bnvole" il y a "bent").


 ::mouarf::  Comme dans "communiquer", y a "niquer" !  ::mouarf:: 




> Je ne suis pas trop adepte du slogan  tous pourris ,  tous les mmes  me semble plus pertinent.


Heu "Tous les mmes pourris" ? a te va ?  :8-):

----------


## dragonno

> Comme dans "communiquer", y a "niquer" !
> 
> Citation:
> Envoy par GrandFather Voir le message
> Je ne suis pas trop adepte du slogan  tous pourris ,  tous les mmes  me semble plus pertinent.
> Heu "Tous les mmes pourris" ? a te va ?


Pas mal John !!!  ::ccool:: 




> Par exemple, j'ai appris rcemment que ma cabane de jardin serait dsormais taxer au mme montant du m que mes pices  vivre. C'est une modification de la loi faite par Sarko !


a dpendait de Sarko ou de la mairie a ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Dragonno, c'est un changement sur le calcul de la surface imposable.
Avant c'tait juste l'habitable, donc combles, caves, cabanes... n'taient pas compts. Maintenant, c'est tout qui compte(pour inciter les gens  amnager les intrieurs je crois)

Je suis plutt pour cette mesure pour ma part.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a dpendait de Sarko ou de la mairie a ?


Ben de Sarko, c'est national.




> Dragonno, c'est un changement sur le calcul de la surface imposable.
> Avant c'tait juste l'habitable, donc combles, caves, cabanes... n'taient pas compts. Maintenant, c'est tout qui compte(pour inciter les gens  amnager les intrieurs je crois)
> 
> Je suis plutt pour cette mesure pour ma part.


Ben, c'est parce que tu n'es pas concern.  ::aie:: 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi on compte comme surface habitable un abri de jardin, et surtout, je ne vois pas comment a va inciter  quoi que ce soit. Autant pour les combles, les gens peuvent se dire, bon, je les amnage puisque je paie des impts dessus. Autant, l'abri de jardin,  part y stocker des outils de jardinage.... ::?: 
Non, c'est une hausse d'impts dguise, epicetou.  :8-):

----------


## GrandFather

> Non, c'est une hausse d'impts dguise, epicetou.


Rvolte-toi, camarade ! Aprs tout, c'est la rvolte contre la _Poll tax_ qui a fait chuter Margaret Thatcher.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pmithrandir

La question derrire tout ca, c'est : 
Est-ce que tu peux rduire ton jardin, en revendre une partie pour que quelqu'un construire sa maison, etc....(je ne dis aps que ca s'applique a toi, mais que c'est le but gnral)

Mais aprs, tout dpend ce que tu appelle abris de jardin. Si c'est une pice en dur, ou une cabane en bois achete chez leroy somer pour la tondeuse...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Rvolte-toi, camarade ! Aprs tout, c'est la rvolte contre la _Poll tax_ qui a fait chuter Margaret Thatcher.


 ::ccool::  




> La question derrire tout ca, c'est : 
> Est-ce que tu peux rduire ton jardin, en revendre une partie pour que quelqu'un construire sa maison, etc....(je ne dis aps que ca s'applique a toi, mais que c'est le but gnral)
> 
> Mais aprs, tout dpend ce que tu appelle abris de jardin. Si c'est une pice en dur, ou une cabane en bois achete chez leroy somer pour la tondeuse...


Non, mais a s'applique  mon abri de jardin, un truc en bois pour la tondeuse. Avant Sarko, le taux d'imposition de ces abris tait de 20% de l'impts des surfaces habitables. Sarko l'a juste fait passer  100%. Merci ! 
Bon, moi j'ai 5m mais j'imagine ceux qui ont 20m  ::aie::

----------


## garn

> Non, mais a s'applique  mon abri de jardin, un truc en bois pour la tondeuse. Avant Sarko, le taux d'imposition de ces abris tait de 20% de l'impts des surfaces habitables. Sarko l'a juste fait passer  100%. Merci ! 
> Bon, moi j'ai 5m mais j'imagine ceux qui ont 20m


srieux?

Je voulais en construire un, mais vu ce que je paye dja pour les 60m d'appart en rgion parisienne, ca va faire cher de l'abri  tondeuse...

 ::cry::

----------


## souviron34

Absolument..

D'aileurs, quand on a vendu la maison de mare, avec 85m2 de grenier, ben....


Comme par hasard, dans un charmant petit vilage, une charmante vielle maison de village est devenue un joli petit ensemble d'appartements.... Qui a dit patrimoine (bati) ??   ::aie::

----------


## dragonno

Et ce serait pas mieux qu'on laisse en paix celui qui a un terrain d'y mettre ce qu'il veut ? C'est son terrain aprs tout.

EDit :
Si c'est juste pour contrer a :



> Est-ce que tu peux rduire ton jardin, en revendre une partie pour que quelqu'un construire sa maison


Y a juste  dire c'est interdit et puis c'est tout.
Quoique si le jardin est vraiment grand, je vois pas pourquoi a devrait tre interdit de vendre un coin pour donner possibilit  quelqu'un d'y habiter.

----------


## souviron34

Etrange....

Hier a a post  tout va, et aujourd'hui c'est bien calme...

----------


## dragonno

Moi j'ai post dans humour, pour montrer ce qu'on fait avec des pdales (hum)  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Etrange....
> 
> Hier a a post  tout va, et aujourd'hui c'est bien calme...


Il faut bien bosser un peu de temps en temps  :;):

----------


## dragonno

Allez puisque on ne raconte rien, parlons d'autre chose  :;): 

J'ai vu une vido o Sophie Coignard dit qu'au lieu que la droite attaque la gauche et vice-versa  longueur de temps, il faudrait qu'ils fassent des rformes, et ensuite parle d'affaires caches dont une o Jack Lang est impliqu dans la pdophilie, ainsi que d'autres politiques.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTgffNp1aVg

Elle les met en cause au fond dans la Franc-maonnerie, et j'ai vu d'autres vidos sur ce sujet :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--_gFLd91Mg

Lepen qui s'y tait mis :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g4EiISpy1g

L c'est l'histoire de la Franc maonnerie :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l_J0TmwwQk

----------


## GrandFather

> Lepen qui s'y tait mis :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g4EiISpy1g


Ah, l'extrme-droite et la Franc-maonnerie, une vieille histoire d'amour... Je ne peux pas mettre d'avis sur les liens que tu as post (Youtube est bloqu par mon proxy), et je le regrette, parce qu'entendre un ponte du FN s'exprimer sur la Franc-maonnerie doit tre comme l'avis de l'opposition sur l'action d'un gouvernement en place: un monument rig  l'Objectivit.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

Ceci dit, autant historiquement c'tait une cible prfre de l'extrme droite, et a contrario une origanisation dfenseur(se ?) des droits et liberts, autant depuis les annes 60 , en particulier avec le PS, c'est devenu plutt une organisation secrte de liens (_c'est une des rgles : l'entraide inconditionnelle_). Dans ma rgion (_comme en PACA_) c'est la norme, et certains anciens gouvernements/personnalits y tiaent clairement (_Dumas, Jospin, Kiejmann par exemple_) .

Alors je ne suis pas du tout favorable au discours, mais il faut admettre que dans les 40 dernires annes ils n'ont rien fait pour ne pas se faire coller l'tiquette... (_une amie de jeunesse tait  la Loge Fminine, et entre le secret et l'entraide, a finit par faire mauvais genre quand tu es dans les sphres influentes_). 

Avant c'tait plutt un contre-pouvoir, maintenant a a de plus en plus tendance  devenir une association de gens proches du pouvoir o on lave son linge sale en famille, et o on prne le npotisme.. (_parce que l'entraide, quand tu es proche du pouvoir, a permet de passer outre la tranparence et la justice. Si je me souviens bien, les affaires de Grossouvre (??) et quelques autres, dont l'affaire Elf et l'implication de Dumas/Kiejmann, plus quelques nominations, prts, etc_)


Disons que je suis de plus en plus gn de m'en tenir au discours "_oui c'est ce que l'extrme droite  toujours dit, les juifs et les franc-maons_"...

----------


## GrandFather

> Disons que je suis de plus en plus gn de m'en tenir au discours "_oui c'est ce que l'extrme droite  toujours dit, les juifs et les franc-maons_"...


T'oublie l'Express, c'est quand mme un de leurs marronniers favoris. 

Je ne suis vraiment pas fan non plus, maintenant l'entendre se faire encore qualifier de socit occulte et secrte me fait franchement marrer. C'est certes le rgne du copinage et du petit arrangement entre amis, mais ils ne sont pas plus nfastes ni plus verss dans l'sotrisme qu'une amicale d'anciens lves d'une grande cole.

----------


## souviron34

> maintenant l'entendre se faire encore qualifier de socit occulte et secrte me fait franchement marrer.


T'as tort, parce que c'est dans les statuts, et a fait partie du serment que tu dois prter quand tu entres  :;): 

(_ l'poque je sortais avec la copine cite plus haut, et mme le lieu de la runion d'initiation ou ce qui s'y tait dit tait secret et elle n'avait pas le droit de me le dire.... Et les habits m'ont toujours un peu fait penser au KKK_)  



Maintenant, si on revient un peu sur ce qui avait t dit un peu plus haut :




> Je me pose personnellement plus de questions du genre :
> Un pays ncessite une croissance conomique de x%
> Pour cela il faut une croissance de populace de y%
> Pour cela il faut puiser z ressources (nergies, matires..).


J'aurais invers 1 et 2... Un pays ncessite une croissance PARCE QUE il y a croissance de population..

Par contre, la consommation de ressources se fait en dehors de la croissance.. Avec une croissance dmographique c'est exponentiel, mais mme avec une dcroissance dmographique on en consomme toujours.





> Sachant que la rserve mondiale de ressources est finie (pas infinie...) combien de temps nous reste-t-il dans le systme actuel ?
> Et du coup, par quoi le remplacer ?
> (oui, une bonne guerre .... mais encore ?)


A mon avis (_mais oui, a n'est pas bas sur des faits, c'est une opinion_ ), il n'y a en gros que 2 solutions :

soit l'espce s'adapte (_on se restreint, on modifie notre nourriture, notre comportement socail, sexuel, et surtout nos habitudes de consommation..._), ce qui est la plus forte probabilit, soit elle disparait, ce qui de mon point de vue d'astrophysicien n'est pas une absurdit ni un mal en soi..

Les gros rves comme ce que prne la NASA etc, aller sur Mars ou ailleurs, c'est des chimres (_et c'est mme cologiquement non souhaitable, quand on voit dj ce qu'on arrive  faire sur Terre, aller exporter nos cochonneries ailleurs, j'ai comme un doute que ce soit "cologiquement" une bonne solution_).






> Qu'est-ce qu'une croissance ngative peut bien vouloir dire concrtement? Et est-ce viable? Peut-on avoir une croissance positive sans utiliser les ressources non renouvelables de la plante?


Non, et mme avec une croissance ngative.. Il faut manger, se vtir, se loger et se chauffer..

On peut se passer de s'clairer, mais pour tout le reste il faut quand mme consommer des ressources non renouvelables ou non rgulires..

Les tissus (_coton, laine, etc_), sont "renouvelables", avec un certain cycle, ET en admettant qu'on revienne  la tradiition de les avoir sur place (_et pas de les faire venir de 12000 km_)La nourriture, c'est pareilLe chauffage vient de ressources de toutes faons renouvelables, mais  des cycles divers (_le bois a peut tre 10  100 ans, le ptrole quelques millions d'annes, le charbon quelques centaines de millions_). Le vent n'est pas continu, et ncessite donc du stockage. La foudre on n'est pas encore arriv  la capter et la stocker. Les ocans on a du mal aussi. Le solaire c'est pareil : a varie, tous les endroits gographiques ne sont pas au mme niveau, et aucune tecnhique n'est vraiment non utilisatrice d'autres ressources. Il n'y a en gros que la gothermie, qui est infinie, renouvelable, permanente, et ne cote pas grand chose.

Quant  une croissance ngative, quand on voit ici-mme le nombre de gens te disant qu'un truc de 2 ans est obsolte, et que si t'utilises pas machin-truc-chose t'es qu'un has-been, crois-tu que Mme Michu accepterait de ne plus avoir de machine  laver, Mr&Mme Machinchose de ne plus partir en vacances, ni d'avoir de tl, leur gamin Kevin de ne plus avoir sa console ??
(_les portables, tablettes, smartphones, GPS, et autres ordis, les antennes, les machines ncessites par la pose des cables, etc, ne sont pas pour rien dans la consommation actuelle de cuivre, silicium, et terres rares, par exemple, qui, elles, ne sont pas renouvelables_)


En fait,  mon avis c'est pas la dcroissance quil faut, c'est d'une part revenir  une consommation normale, (_et non pas la surconsommation  des 20 dernires annes, en particulier due  l'informatique_) et ensuite les fameux "cycles courts" dont on parle beaucoup en ce moment, et qui ne sont simplement que le bon sens..

Avoir des tomates qui font 7000 km, ou consommer (_parce que c'est "colo et solidaire"_) du quinoa qui vient de faire 10000 km en porte-conteneur gant, ou acheter du coton en Afrique ou en Austrlaie/Nouvelle-Zlande alors qu'il y a des leveurs de mouton en France et en Europe c'est une aberration..

----------


## fcharton2

> C'est certes le rgne du copinage et du petit arrangement entre amis, mais ils ne sont pas plus nfastes ni plus verss dans l'sotrisme qu'une amicale d'anciens lves d'une grande cole.


Ce qui est plus gnant avec les franc maons qu'avec les anciens de l'ENA, je crois, c'est l'absence totale de transparence. Tu n'auras aucune difficult  savoir si tel ou tel dirigeant est ancien lve de telle ou telle cole. En revanche, on n'apprend que Cahuzac tait au GOF quand celui ci dcide de le virer...

C'est aussi un peu compliqu parce qu'on a effectivement eu des rgimes politiques, en France, o l'appartenance aux loges tait un prrequis pour certaine fonctions. Pendant longtemps, par exemple, il se disait que tout ministre de l'ducation devait tre au Grand Orient (je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas). 

Ce serait pourtant assez simple de faire un peu de clart sur tout cela, on ne perscute plus les maons depuis longtemps...

Francois

----------


## fcharton2

> Avoir des tomates qui font 7000 km, ou consommer (_parce que c'est "colo et solidaire"_) du quinoa qui vient de faire 10000 km en porte-conteneur gant, ou acheter du coton en Afrique ou en Austrlaie/Nouvelle-Zlande alors qu'il y a des leveurs de mouton en France et en Europe c'est une aberration..


Ah tout  fait, mais c'est une contradiction que nos colos ont du mal  accepter, tout comme l'ide qu'il n'est pas ncessaire de faire faire un tour du monde  chaque tudiant (leurs enfants surtout), sous prtexte de leur ouvrir l'esprit, ou de se sentir oblig, par solidarit bien sur, de prendre l'avion chaque t pour aller en vacances. 

C'est un truc qui me bien fait rire  Paris. Tous mes amis bobos qui font du vlo ont de grosses voitures (ah mais elles sont de fonction, et la politique de la boite c'est des 4x4...), prennent l'avion plusieurs fois par an (ah mais pour le boulot, ou pour des voyages "solidaires"), achtent des trucs qui viennent de l'autre bout de la plante (ah mais c'est la faute la mondialisation, ou bien c'est quitable), et ne concoivent pas qu'on puisse ne pas envoyer ses moufflets en stage d'anglais en Afrique du Sud, ou en csure en Chine (l'ouverture sur le monde est in-dis-pen-sable...)

Dans ma cambrousse, les gens mangent local (parce l'Intermarch s'approvisionne local, et qu'ils ont des potagers), partent moins en vacances et en week end (parce qu'ils ont des jardins), ont aussi des voitures, mais vont travailler dans des trains bonds. Ils n'ont pas trop les moyens d'envoyer leurs gosses en stage au bout du monde, ce qui est fort dommage, parce que ca va les dsavantager  terme de ne pas faire partie des lites mondialises, mais bon, on ne peut pas satisfaire tout le monde. 

Mais eux, c'est des mchants, ils ont des pavillons, ils gaspillent la bonne terre arable, et refusent de vivre dans les beaux habitats densifis qui font rver les colos... Et en plus, comme ils sont moins sensibles au charme de notre belle culture mtisse, et commencent  rler contre le fait que nos lites n'aiment pas trop la banlieue, ils le leur rendent bien et votent mal, ces salauds.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

La dcroissance est assez dlicate a mettre en place, vu que personne ne veut voir son niveau de vie rduit.

En revanche, on peut essayer, au niveau d'un pays, de privilgier des solutions moins impactantes.
Souviron parlait du charbon, mais typiquement, bruler uen ressource non renouvelable a notre chelle de temps, alors qu'on sait selon moi fabriquer un quivalent avec du bois(que l'on sait produire vite, ou du moins pas trop lentement  notre chelle de temps)

C'est un peu la mme chose pour le ptrole ou l'on peut inciter a utiliser d'autres sources d'nergies... ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas dans beaucoup de pays.(on parlait de lIslande avec les pile a hydrogne produite grce a la gothermie, mais je ne crois pas que ca ait dcoll).

Mais la direction la plus efficace et la moins impactante reste selon moi de :
 - repenser les villes (en particulier les transports)
 - isoler les btiments globalement(mieux vaut isoler 99% des toits que 30% des maisons totalement je pense)
 - privilgier les circuits courts(et les produits de qualit)

Je doute que l'on arrive a viter que les gens ne voyage.. ca serait un norme retour en arrire qui aurait je pense des consquences non ngligeable sur bien des points :
 - la relative paix mondiale (on a des conflits locaux, pas internationaux depuis pas mal de temps)
 - l'change de connaissance scientifique
 - l'ouverture d'esprit(en gnral, de voir d'autres modle montre que le notre n'est ni parfait ni inchangeable.
...

----------


## GrandFather

> En revanche, on n'apprend que Cahuzac tait au GOF quand celui ci dcide de le virer...


Peut-tre parce qu'avant que le scandale n'clate personne ne se proccupait vraiment de savoir s'il en faisait partie ou non ? L'appartenance d'une bonne partie de l'intelligentsia politique  la Franc-Maonnerie est un secret de polichinelle.



> Ce serait pourtant assez simple de faire un peu de clart sur tout cela, on ne perscute plus les maons depuis longtemps...


Et leur faire renoncer au folklore de l'initiation et du secret ? Dans ce cas, autant adhrer au Rotary Club.  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> - l'change de connaissance scientifique


Faudrait savoir  ::aie::  On m'a prtendu sur un autre fil que Internet tait vital et essentiel... Donc a priori pas besoin de voyages  ::P: 





> - l'ouverture d'esprit(en gnral, de voir d'autres modle montre que le notre n'est ni parfait ni inchangeable.
> ...


Mouais.... M'enfin quand on voit que dans notre beau monde de voyages, de vacances  l'autre bout du monde, et de migration des tudiants, je ne remarque pas d'ouverture d'esprit flagrante (_il suffit de voir sur ce fil : je ne crois pas que la majorit des gens ici ne soient jamais partis ailleurs_), je ne sais pas si c'est voyager qui serait essentiel  ::aie::

----------


## fcharton2

> Peut-tre parce qu'avant que le scandale n'clate personne ne se proccupait vraiment de savoir s'il en faisait partie ou non ?


Vu le nombre de dossiers spciaux sur les liens entre maons et pouvoir, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire que personne ne s'en proccuppe. La femme de Csar, tu sais...




> Et leur faire renoncer au folklore de l'initiation et du secret ? Dans ce cas, autant adhrer au Rotary Club.


En fait, je crois qu'ils pourraient parfaitement garder l'initiation, le folklore, le secret, voire l'anonymat de la plupart leurs membres, mais tre un peu plus ouverts sur leurs lien avec le pouvoir politique et conomique. 

Certains franc maons ne cachent pas leur appartenance, donc ce n'est pas interdit. Et il me semble que dans certains pays, on l'affiche aussi publiquement que sont appartenance au Rotary ou au Lions club.

J'ai toujours pens que le secret entretenu en France est une stratgie de communication, voire un aveu de faiblesse. Le fantasme qu'entretiennent les mdia, l'insistance sur le secret, sont probablement des facteurs de recrutement qui marchent bien,  une poque o les thmes de base de la franc maonnerie (et l'ide mme de ces socits savantes) sont devenues un peu ringardes. Par ailleurs, une socit rellement puissante ne voudrait certainement pas toute cette publicit. 

C'est un peu comme ton marchand de chaussure du coin t'invite  ses soldes VIP. C'est juste des soldes, et les VIP sont tous ses clients, mais le fait de le dire ne nuit pas, et a lui donne l'impression qu'il joue dans la cour des grands.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Et leur faire renoncer au folklore de l'initiation et du secret ? Dans ce cas, autant adhrer au Rotary Club.


 ::lol:: 

Oui, mais de l'autre ct, a alimente les fantasmes (_qui n'en sont pas tous_) comme tu le dis toi-mme :




> L'appartenance d'une bonne partie de l'intelligentsia politique  la Franc-Maonnerie est un secret de polichinelle.


 ::P: 

Comme on me l'a dit plus haut : tu as des preuves de tes affirmations ?  ::aie:: 

Puisque c'est secret, non.. Mais a facilite la pntration d'un discours populiste *, car justement a se sait "officeusement", et donc cette "entraide" peut tre souponne (_quelques fois  juste titre_) de participer  l'touffement de certaines affaires.... 

a n'est pas sain dans nos socits..



* : j'ai de plus en plus de mal avec cette expression... Car enfin, tout le discours de gauche et d'extrme gauche utilise "les masses populaires"... Alors pourquoi s'adresser  ces "masses populaires" serait-il bas et pjoratif, alors que leur adresser des discours intellectuels serait lvateur et positif ? J'y vois de plus en plus un "mpris" pour ces fameuses "classes populaires", qui seraient tellement idiotes qu'il faudrait leur tenir un discours qu'elles ne comprennnent pas, avec de grands concepts, et que c'est le seul qui est bien, alors que s'adresser  elles dans leur langage, en parlant de ce qui les procuppent tous les jours, pouah quelle horreur...

----------


## GrandFather

> Vu le nombre de dossiers spciaux sur les liens entre maons et pouvoir, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire que personne ne s'en proccuppe. La femme de Csar, tu sais...


Oui, a fait notamment le fond de commerce du Point et de l'Express. Ce serait bien qu'ils se penchent avec la mme pugnacit sur la collusion entre presse et politique...



> Et il me semble que dans certains pays, on l'affiche aussi publiquement que sont appartenance au Rotary ou au Lions club.


C'est le cas dans son berceau historique, en Ecosse (non dragonno, a ne remonte pas plus aux pyramides :crosstopic: qu'aux templiers ou aux btisseurs de cathdrales  ::mrgreen:: ). J'ai d'ailleurs des photos du compas et de l'querre prises sur les frontons de btiments de villes cossaises et certains chteaux. 



> J'ai toujours pens que le secret entretenu en France est une stratgie de communication, voire un aveu de faiblesse. Le fantasme qu'entretiennent les mdia, l'insistance sur le secret, sont probablement des facteurs de recrutement qui marchent bien,  une poque o les thmes de base de la franc maonnerie (et l'ide mme de ces socits savantes) sont devenues un peu ringardes. Par ailleurs, une socit rellement puissante ne voudrait certainement pas toute cette publicit.


Exactement.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Faudrait savoir  On m'a prtendu sur un autre fil que Internet tait vital et essentiel... Donc a priori pas besoin de voyages


Alors le travail sur le net, j'ai jamais t convaincu.
les boites reviennent dessus pour certaines choses parce que ca ne fonctionne pas.(donc on exporte aussi les chef de projet)
Entre autre parce que tu te permets des choses par email / tlphone que tu ne effraie pas en vrai.

Ca a des avantages, comme l'abolition de l'age par exemple, mais srieusement, ca me fait pas rver de travailler sans mes collgues.
Et la majeure partie des clats de gnie viennent selon moi de rflexion collectives, parfois  la salle de pause ou l'esprit est un peu plus ouvert que d'habitude.




> Mouais.... M'enfin quand on voit que dans notre beau monde de voyages, de vacances  l'autre bout du monde, et de migration des tudiants, je ne remarque pas d'ouverture d'esprit flagrante (_il suffit de voir sur ce fil : je ne crois pas que la majorit des gens ici ne soient jamais partis ailleurs_), je ne sais pas si c'est voyager qui serait essentiel


Pour els vacances, je ne pense aps que ca aide beaucoup.

Je parlais plus des sjours de plus de 3 mois, de prfrence ou l'on a travaill dans un pays.
C'est l que l'on met en relief pas mal de choses, sur la qualit de nos infrastructures et de la SNCF par exemple, ou sur la possibilit de faire mieux dans d'autres domaines.

typiquement, quand tu es en France, tu penses que la SNCF est vraiment nulle et qu'on devrait mettre les moyens pour avoir enfin un train digne de ce nom.
Puis tu vas a l'tranger et tu te dis qu'on a dj un des meilleurs services au monde(le Canada, les USA sont dans les choux par exemple La Roumanie est au milieu) et que par contre on est nul dans d'autres domaines (la scurit dans les rues malgr les moyens important mis en place, le pouvoir d'achat, ....)
Mais dans l'ensemble, on est pas non plus totalement pourri non plus, loin de l.

----------


## pmithrandir

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...5336_3224.html

Attention, actu... un jeune est mort !!!

Et l, on voit la rcupration politique orchestre  mort...

Pour rsumer : 
Quelques jeunes d'extrme-gauche antifasciste sont dans une vente dans un appartement.
Quelques jeunes skinhead viennent
Ceux de l'extreme-gauche se foutent de la gueule des seconds, puis les invitent a aller se taper sur la gueule dehors.
Bataille !!!!!!
Zut, un coup de poing fuse et un jeune tombe su un truc en mtal(c'est con hein !!! quand on se bat on se fout des coups de poing)


Et l, attention... au lieu dappeler ca une consquence tragique de la connerie de 8 jeune adultes  la limite de la pradolescence mentale... on appelle ca une agression de lextrme droite...

Non pas que je cautionne le fait de se foutre des coups de poing, mais quand on se bat, ca reste une des consquences possible... c'est pas comme si ils avaient sortis des barres de fer ou des flingues pour les achever.

La rcupration politique est  gerber je trouve...

----------


## fcharton2

> La rcupration politique est  gerber je trouve...


Ah je suis bien content que ce soit toi qui lance le sujet, Pierre! Ca me dmange depuis ce matin, mais en tant que droiteux rsident, je me ferais une telle collec' de moins que je n'ai pas os.

Depuis hier soir, j'attends avec une certaine curiosit que le truc se dgonfle, qu'on dcouvre qu'il s'agit d'une stupide bagarre, avec un mort au bout, et que le plus terrible, c'est que ce gamin de 18 ans (donc un peu simple, pas fini, tout ce qu'on veut) est mort pour les postures d'un FG qui se la joue 1930-PCF vs les Ligues, parce que ca fait de la bonne communication, ma p'tite dame, a motive les militants, et a fait des clics sur rue89. 

Mais pour l'instant on n'y est pas encore, on se donne du camarade, on parle de fascisme, et des skinhead qu'on reconnait  leurs bombers (j'ai peur, retrospectivement, j'ai longtemps port un bomber, et j'ai gnralement les cheveux courts). 

Et chacun y va de son tweet, avec ses heures les plus noires et ses morts pour des ides. Heureusement que le commentaire de fait divers comme stratgie politique, c'tait une drive du pouvoir prcdent, qui est morte depuis l'alternance, parce que sinon, qu'est ce qu'on aurait...

J'avais jusqu'ici des doutes sur la sincrit des ides du FG. Je n'en ai plus. Ce sont des jean-foutre, prts  n'importe quelle compromission pour vendre leur soupe, exactement comme le FN qu'ils dnoncent. On est ici dans la pure rcupration de cadavre (encore chaud, en plus).

(Et, en passant, je suis toujours aussi impressionn par l'intelligence de la communication du FN, sur ce coup, ils sont juste bluffants, et c'est  enseigner dans les coles)

Francois

----------


## garn

tant qu'on est pas sur place on peut supposer tout ce qu'on veut, y compris qu'un martien rose en basket Nike a poignard le djeuns pendant qu'ils se tapaient un poker tranquille

----------


## GrandFather

> (Et, en passant, je suis toujours aussi impressionn par l'intelligence de la communication du FN, sur ce coup, ils sont juste bluffants, et c'est  enseigner dans les coles)


Tu trouves ? C'est prudent et de circonstance, c'est tout.

----------


## fcharton2

> tant qu'on est pas sur place on peut supposer tout ce qu'on veut, y compris qu'un martien rose en basket Nike a poignard le djeuns pendant qu'ils se tapaient un poker tranquille


En fait, on commence  avoir les tmoignages des uns et des autres, et si j'ai bien compris, on est malheureusement dans le truc de djeuns dans toute son absurdit. 

Il se trouve que les djeuns de droite et de gauche aiment les mmes fringues (ben oui, ils sont djeuns), et donc ils se sont rencontrs  une "vente prive" (de mon temps on faisait ca dans les friperies, mais c'est l'ide).

Du coup, commes les fachos taient habills en fachos, et que les gauchos n'aiment pas les fachos, et qu'en plus ils taient en bande (et j'ai lu quelque part qu'en plus il y avait des filles, alors forcment), ils ont chang des mots. Les vigiles du magasin leur ont dit de rgler leurs comptes dehors, ce qu'ils ont fait. 

Et il se trouve que a a mal tourn. Ca aurait pu ne pas, a aurait pu tre un skin qui se serait pris le poteau, 'aurait de toutes faons t un gosse de 20 ans qui avait la vie devant lui, qui avait des ides  la con comme on en a  20 ans, qui aurait fait une connerie comme on en fait  20 ans et qui l'aurait paye au prix fort. 

Bref, c'est super con, et le message que les partis devraient diffuser  leurs jeunes militants, c'est "gaffe quand mme, militer c'est bien, mais on vite la bagarre et la provocation". 

Sauf que non, le FG trouve que c'est de la bonne pub, et qu'ils tiennent leur Horst Wessel...  Et les mdias y vont de leur "fil direct", et la classe politique se lance sur twitter, parce que c'est quand mme plus facile de s'indigner que de faire de la politique, voire d'agir. Berg explique que c'est de la faute des anti-mariage gay (une lumire, ce Berg...), mme nos ministres n'arrivent pas  se tenir, et Valls annonce, tout de go, que ca "porte la marque de l'extrme droite" (srieusement, Manuel, tu es ministre de l'intrieur, et donc la dernire personne qui doit s'exprimer l dessus). Taubira n'a pas parl, elle doit tre en RTT...

De la crotte, ma bonne dame, de la crotte...

Francois

----------


## fcharton2

> Tu trouves ? C'est prudent et de circonstance, c'est tout.


Prcisment! Quand tu compares  la raction trs pidermique du FG et du PS,  la tendance naturelle des politiciens  se jeter sur Twitter pour y dire des btises, et au got du FN d'avant pour la provocation, je crois qu'il a fallu normment de contrle pour se retenir comme cela. 

Et c'est la base de la communication de crise.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

D'ailleurs, si vous regardez un peu les actualits "de faits divers", vers chez moi,  Montpellier, c'est environ toutes les 2 semaines qu'un jeune se fait donner des coups de couteau  la sortie d'une boite.. a a l'air  la mode, les couteaux....

Et les jeunes en bande en plus, a a jamais brill par la dlicatesse et le bon sens..

(_il y a eu un procs hier, et en gros un mort ou bless grave tous les 15 jours, juste  Montpellier_)

----------


## garn

tout a fait d'accord

maintenant, c'est pas comme si c'tait la seule affaire de ce style ou les medias sautent sur l'occasion

c'est un peu leur boulot en meme temps. Vous avez des amis journalistes? Franchement, c'est limite proche du consulting par moment (et ca n'est pas un compliment  ::roll:: )

La joie de la presse en ce moment, cot finance, la transformation internet... les medias ne sont pas la pour rtablir la vrit universelle, ils sont la pour vendre (d'une manire gnrale)

Et pour vendre il faut une certaine dose d'ampathie, comprendre ce que veut le lecteur. Le lecteur (d'une manire genrale toujours) il veut pas entendre parler d'une simple bagarre entre jeunes, il veut profiter d'un nieme dbat politique. Le but du jeu tant de trouver un autre sujet des qu'un commence  s'puiser  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

dj 3 moins... sans commentaires...

Ca pleure dans les chaumires...

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi Francois, le seul message a faire passer, c'est on se se bat pas dans la rue, tout le monde y perd...

On m'a toujours appris qu'il fallait tre 2 pour se battre(contrairement au cas ou on est plusieurs sur une ou deux personnes)

La connerie est bien dans les deux camps sur le coup, et oui, ca aurait pu tre le skinhead qui mourait dans cette histoire, ca aurait t aussi stupide.

J'espre juste que mes gamins ne seront pas aussi stupide et sauront s'carter des gens qui veulent les embrigader dans ce genre de trucs foireux.

----------


## GrandFather

> Quand tu compares  la raction trs pidermique du FG et du PS,  la tendance naturelle des politiciens  se jeter sur Twitter pour y dire des btises, et au got du FN d'avant pour la provocation, je crois qu'il a fallu normment de contrle pour se retenir comme cela.


C'est dans la droite ligne du changement de ton et de stratgie de communication induit par Marine Lepen depuis qu'elle a repris le parti, pour rompre avec la provocation permanente de son pre qui lui alinait les plus modrs. C'est effectivement habile dans le sens que a peut permettre de faire oublier qu'il y avait encore rcemment (et peut-tre mme encore maintenant ?) et frquemment des skinheads dans le service d'ordre des manifestations FN.

En l'occurrence la rcupration est manifeste et assez nausabonde, maintenant elle n'est pas une exclusivit du PS et du FG. Il n'y a pas encore si longtemps, le moindre fait divers servait  crer un moi national et  lgifrer dans la foule...

----------


## garn

> dj 3 moins... sans commentaires...
> Ca pleure dans les chaumires...


oui enfin, c'est normal, le message tait un chouilla provocateur  ::mrgreen:: 

panique pas hein, ca comptabilise aucunement les points il me semble 




> Aucun message situ dans la taverne, un de ses sous-forums ou le forum politique n'est pris en compte (y compris pour les votes de messages).

----------


## Invit

> Certains franc maons ne cachent pas leur appartenance, donc ce n'est pas interdit. Et il me semble que dans certains pays, on l'affiche aussi publiquement que sont appartenance au Rotary ou au Lions club.
> 
> J'ai toujours pens que le secret entretenu en France est une stratgie de communication, voire un aveu de faiblesse. Le fantasme qu'entretiennent les mdia, l'insistance sur le secret, sont probablement des facteurs de recrutement qui marchent bien,  une poque o les thmes de base de la franc maonnerie (et l'ide mme de ces socits savantes) sont devenues un peu ringardes. Par ailleurs, une socit rellement puissante ne voudrait certainement pas toute cette publicit.


Le secret de l'appartenance  la Franc-Maonnerie n'a pas toujours exist. Il est apparu aprs la Seconde Guerre Mondiale. Les nazis pour les dporter n'ont eu qu' rcuprer les listes des membres dans les loges.
Donc du coup ils se sont dit qu'ils allaient faire un peu plus gaffe  l'avenir.

Et sinon a a pas l'air si simple que a : 
http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...ur-nous_908775
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mort-...est-barre.html

----------


## fcharton2

> dj 3 moins... sans commentaires...


Ah mais c'est pas grave, sur ce forum ni les posts ni les moins ne sont compts (regarde mon profil, je reste, immacul,  1 post, 1 point, et je crois que je ne vais plus poster qu'ici pour garder cette belle image)




> J'espre juste que mes gamins ne seront pas aussi stupide et sauront s'carter des gens qui veulent les embrigader dans ce genre de trucs foireux.


J'ai des gosses de cet ge, et je sais que les choses peuvent mal tourner, trs vite et btement. Je suppose que je suis comme tous les parents, qui dorment mal quand leurs gamins sortent, parce qu'ils savent, pour avoir t l, qu'on ne peut pas faire grand chose d'autre qu'esprer, et duquer, un peu...

Cette histoire me rappelle terriblement les annes 80 (quand j'avais leur age), o l'on avait des skins de droite, et les redskins, de gauche, qui portaient tous des bombers, et coutaient  peu prs la mme musique, et se retrouvaient donc dans les mmes friperies, ou  la sortie des mmes concerts... Souvent, a finissait mal.

Et du coup, je ne peux m'empcher de me dire que ce petit gars est mort pour la nostalgie de quelques quadras, trop contents de voir les jeunes "reprendre le flambeau", et qui aujourd'hui se lachent sur l'internet, o l'on peut militer sans risque de prendre un mauvais coup (ce qui vaut mieux, parce qu'aprs 40 ans, avec le bide, les raideurs, les cheveux qui tombent, les bagarres, hein?)

Et bien sur, ces braves militants, certains de leur bon droit, ne se sentiront pas coupables, avec un peu de bol, cette affaire leur assurera peut tre mme un petit sige dans un conseil municipal l'an prochain. 

Tiens  propos, ils sont o nos militants du FG sur ce fil? On ne les entend plus? Ah? Ils mettent des moins, ah ben oui, forcment....

Francois

----------


## garn

> Ah mais c'est pas grave, sur ce forum ni les posts ni les moins ne sont compts (regarde mon profil, je reste, immacul,  1 post, 1 plus, et je crois que je ne vais plus poster qu'ici pour garder cette belle image)



ca peut s'arranger, suffit de te coller un moins sur le post en question  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> On m'a toujours appris qu'il fallait tre 2 pour se battre(contrairement au cas ou on est plusieurs sur une ou deux personnes)


Il pesait 60 kg. A moins de t'appeler Brahim Asloum, quand tu pses 60 kg tu ne te bats pas.

Srieux, lisez les tmoignages un peu.
http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...ur-nous_908775
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mort-...est-barre.html

Et sinon, bien sr aucun lien entre ce groupe d'extrme droite et le FN, non....
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BMERyAsCUAEVryD.jpg

----------


## fcharton2

> ca peut s'arranger, suffit de te coller un moins sur le post en question


Oui. Je pensais que je pouvais viter cela en supprimant le post, mais c'est sur le best of, l'endroit merveilleux o l'on n'a plus la main sur ce que l'on crit (mme pour corriger l'orthographe). Eh oui, dans contributeur, il y a tributeur, mais ce n'est pas le propos...

Francois

----------


## garn

bruce lee aussi il faisait 60kg, je vois pas ou est le problme  ::P: 

(blague a part, si les gens rflchissaient  leur chance de gagner avant de se bastonner, y aurait vachement moins de dgats  l'chelle plantaire)

enfin, aprs, on a invent les armes  ::roll::

----------


## fcharton2

> Srieux, lisez les tmoignages un peu.
> http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...ur-nous_908775
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mort-...est-barre.html


Tu peux lire cela, aussi, pour un point de vue un peu divergent... 




> D'aprs certains tmoins, les agresseurs auraient entre 18 et 20 ans. L'altercation aurait dbut dans les tages d'un immeuble o se tenait la vente prive Fred Perry. 
> 
> Le groupe de Mric et celui des skins se seraient croiss. Aprs un change d'insultes et de menaces, trois skins accompagns d'une fille seraient alls alerter un agent de scurit lui confiant que des jeunes se prsentant comme "antifas" (antifascistes, ndlr) les attendaient pour rgler leur compte. L'agent de scurit serait alors sorti pour parlementer. Puis serait remont dans le magasin avant de dire aux jeunes au crne ras que la voie tait libre.


http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/tabass...1677245_23.php

Le monde donne une version assez similaire : http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...5537_3224.html




> Vers 18 heures, deux hommes et une femme arrivent dans l'appartement. Selon les premiers tmoignages recueillis par les policiers, ils appartiennent visiblement  la mouvance skinhead : tatouages de croix gammes, sweat-shirt "Blood and honour", un groupe no-nazi britannique, etc. Entre les deux groupes, les invectives fusent rapidement. Les militants d'extrme gauche moquent la tenue des nouveaux arrivants.
> 
> Dans la rue de Caumartin, une voie pitonne trs commerante situe derrire les Grands Magasins du boulevard Haussmann, les deux groupes se retrouvent ainsi  quatre contre quatre.


La somme de ces tmoignages me confortent dans l'ide qu'on est dans le "truc  la con", et pas le "meurtre politique" qu'essaient de nous vendre certains. Et aprs ce dlire, on souhaite bonne chance au juge qui va devoir rendre un avis impartial.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Je sais que les points ne sont pas compatibilit... c'tait juste pour soulign le courage sans nom...

Le pire dans cette histoire si on croit les lien de fcharton, c'est que c'est les mecs dextrme gauche qui auraient cherch les emmerdes...

Et le fait qu'il fasse 60 kilo, ca me fait un peut penser quand un yorkshire fonce sur un berger allemand(vridique) pour lui niaquer les mollets... le gros chien gentil se laisse faire, et puis quand il en a marre, il lui fout un coup de dent.
Et bien j'irais pas accuser le berger allemand si le pauvre yorkshire s'en sort avec une oreille en moins...

----------


## souviron34

> mais c'est sur le best of, l'endroit merveilleux o l'on n'a plus la main sur ce que l'on crit (mme pour corriger l'orthographe).


Si  :;):  mais pas tant qu'on est invit  ::P: 





> Srieux, lisez les tmoignages un peu.
> http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...ur-nous_908775
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mort-...est-barre.html


Et je lis :



> Dylan qui ntait pas encore sorti, les a apostrophs, ulcr par leur panoplie


C'est sr, c'est bien connu, l'insulte a aide au dialogue entre les peuples.....  ::ccool:: 

Puis



> Nous lui avons promis que nous ne comptions pas nous battre, *ce qui tait vrai au regard de la configuration* (gros sacs, camras et de nombreux passants)


Donc pas vraiment non plus des gentils toutous.. Ils attendaient juste qu'il y ait moins de passants et hors des camras...  ::aie:: 

Au vu des invectives qu'il y a eu sur ce fil lorsqu'on osait dire que tous les votants FN n'taient pas des racistes, je n'ose imaginer l'attitude d'un intello militant (_SciencePo + Sud_) face  des vrais Skins...

Dans l'autre papier, on lit :



> A chaque regroupement de militants d'extrme droite, les militants de l'action antifasciste sont prsent


a a ressemble fort  de l'intimidation ou de la provoc...

Bref, c'est pas noir et blanc, encore une fois.... ::roll::

----------


## zaventem

> Srieux, lisez les tmoignages un peu.





> Serge Ayoub, le leader des Jeunesses nationalistes rvolutionnaires (JNR), le groupe accus davoir commis lagression, *a concoct* une autre version pour lAFP. 
> 
> (http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...ur-nous_908775)


A partir du moment o le journaliste prend clairement parti contre un groupe plutt que d'essayer de relater les faits de la manire la plus objective possible, je ne vois pas vraiment quelle confiance on peut avoir envers sa prose.

----------


## fcharton2

> Le pire dans cette histoire si on croit les lien de fcharton, c'est que c'est les mecs dextrme gauche qui auraient cherch les emmerdes...


Dans ce genre d'affaire, il n'est pas facile de trouver le responsable. Ils ont d trouver que les skins les provoquaient, avec leur accoutrement, et les autres n'ont pas aim leur petits sourires, surtout s'ils taient avec une fille, et donc un mot a d partir, et du coup, les autres ont rpondu, pour ne pas avoir l'air bte devant les copains. 

Ce qui parait le plus absurde, c'est que la victime n'tait apparemment pas l au moment des insultes, mais est arrive aprs. Et bon, forcment, dans ces cas l, on est encore plus remont.

Bref, c'est un vrai truc de con, et de gosses, qu'il aurait fallu traiter et juger comme tel. Mais les "grands" s'en sont empars, et la pudeur et les politiques, a fait deux.

Francois

----------


## Invit

Y a un truc qui colle pas.
Les fachos affirment tre re-rentrs pour alerter le vigile que les gauchos voulaient se battre.

La BAC tait prsente. Visiblement ils se doutaient que c'tait le genre de truc ou des groupes d'extrme gauche et droite seraient prsents et que a pourrait barder.

Hors, un tmoignage dit que les deux policiers de la BAC sont ressortis, puis les vigiles et enfin les fachos.
Donc les vigiles auraient t prvenus que a allait barder, mais par contre la BAC se barre ?

----------


## garn

http://lci.tf1.fr/france/faits-diver...e-7994215.html

quand on disait "tous les jours", c'est plutot "plusieurs fois par jours"

On en retirera quand meme que la coupe de cheveux influe donc fortement sur l'importance d'une actualit  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

Inutile de dire que je suis hallucin par ce que je lis ici... Ca me fait penser  Ionesco.

Juste une remarque comme a en pensant




> Et je lis :
> Citation:
> Dylan qui ntait pas encore sorti, les a apostrophs, ulcr par leur panoplie
> 
> C'est sr, a aide au dialogue entre les peuples.....


C'est vrai hein, pourquoi s'offusquer devant des mecs qui portent tatouage nazis et fringues assorties ? Aprs tout ce sont certainement de bons gars.

----------


## souviron34

> Les fachos affirment tre re-rentrs pour alerter le vigile que les gauchos voulaient se battre.


D'aprs tes liens, a se serait pass en sens inverse... 





> La BAC tait prsente. Visiblement ils se doutaient que c'tait le genre de truc ou des groupes d'extrme gauche et droite seraient prsents et que a pourrait barder.
> 
> Hors, un tmoignage dit que les deux policiers de la BAC sont ressortis, puis les vigiles et enfin les fachos.
> Donc les vigiles auraient t prvenus que a allait barder, mais par contre la BAC se barre ?


oui a a l'air d'tre a...

De l ..... imaginer que a pourrait tre voulu... ah...  ::fessee::

----------


## garn

> C'est vrai hein, pourquoi s'offusquer devant des mecs qui portent tatouage nazis et fringues assorties ? Aprs tout ce sont certainement de bons gars.


juste parceque ca s'appelle la libert (mariage pour tous, etc etc)

Et que mme si tu n'aimes pas, le garder pour toi est faire preuve d'un minimum de respect

ne serait ce qu'en comprenant que le mec que tu n'aimes pas, lui, penses probablement la mme chose du costume cravate ou que je sais-en encore que tu portes 

Et quand bien meme, c'est pas en les provoquant que ca va arranger les choses

----------


## GPPro

> juste parceque ca s'appelle la libert (mariage pour tous, etc etc)
> 
> Et que mme si tu n'aimes pas, le garder pour toi est faire preuve d'un minimum de respect
> 
> ne serait ce qu'en comprenant que le mec que tu n'aimes pas, lui, penses probablement la mme chose du costume cravate ou que je sais-en encore que tu portes 
> 
> Et quand bien meme, c'est pas en les provoquant que ca va arranger les choses


En France c'est interdit hein... Et je ne porte pas de "costard cravate"  ::roll::

----------


## GrandFather

> Le pire dans cette histoire si on croit les lien de fcharton, c'est que c'est les mecs dextrme gauche qui auraient cherch les emmerdes...


Ok, il y a eu provocation de part et d'autre, et c'est la connerie plus que la politique qui est  l'origine du drame, mais en continuant dans cette voie vous allez finir par essayer de nous faire croire que les skinheads ont t lchement agresss par des tudiants de sciences-po assoiffs de sang...  ::roll::  

Vu le palmars  de ces dernires annes des groupuscules skinheads, et pas qu'en France, ils ont largement prouv qu'ils n'avaient pas besoin de provocation pour tre violents.




> Et le fait qu'il fasse 60 kilo, ca me fait un peut penser quand un yorkshire fonce sur un berger allemand(vridique) pour lui niaquer les mollets... le gros chien gentil se laisse faire, et puis quand il en a marre, il lui fout un coup de dent.


J'aime beaucoup ta mtaphore... Et le fait qu'il s'agisse d'un berger allemand lui ajoute de la saveur.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fcharton2

> Donc les vigiles auraient t prvenus que a allait barder, mais par contre la BAC se barre ?


Tu sais, ce genre de chose va trs vite, et on ne se rend pas forcment compte des proportions que a peut prendre. Je suppose que dans ce genre de vente, des changes d'insultes, avec des "on se retrouve dehors", c'est courant. Note bien aussi que tu as affaire  deux populations qui n'aiment pas trop la policie. 

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> On en retirera quand meme que la coupe de cheveux influe donc fortement sur l'importance d'une actualit


 ::mrgreen:: 

Je pense plutt que la "violence oridinaire" fait moins vendre, et est plus complique  expliquer : il n'y a pas les bons et les mchants...





> C'est vrai hein, pourquoi s'offusquer devant des mecs qui portent tatouage nazis et fringues assorties ? Aprs tout ce sont certainement de bons gars.


Certainement pas, mais je me souviens que les mecs du GUD ou de l'UNI, quand  mon poque ils se baladiaient avec des Munchakus, on n'allait pas les provoquer..

Enfin, si on tenait  rester entier..

Mais il est certain que si tu leur dis quelque chose, t'as intrt  avoir des arrires bien arms ou une bonne piste de fuite...

a arrive mme dans les bals, alors imagine juste quand c'est pour de la politique...

Mais bon, je dis a c'est comme si je pissais dans un violon: t'as raison, c'est des pvs gentils qu'ont fait que passer et que des sales c.ns de fachos ont zigouill.. C'est tellement simple, un  monde en Noir et Blanc...

----------


## fcharton2

> Ok, il y a eu provocation de part et d'autre, et c'est la connerie plus que la politique qui est  l'origine du drame, mais en continuant dans cette voie vous allez finir par essayer de nous faire croire que les skinheads ont t lchement agresss par des tudiants de sciences-po assoiffs de sang...


Je crois que tout le monde ici est d'accord pour dire qu'il faut que le coupable soit arrt et puni. Mais la rcupration politique de cette affaire ne parait pas saine du tout, et ne permettra pas de rendre une justice sereine.

Par ailleurs, dissoudre les mouvements d'extrme droite (ce que demande le FG) est une ide trs mdiatique, mais trs stupide. L'intrt d'avoir des extrmistes (de quelque bord qu'ils soient) regroups en associations identifies, c'est que ca permet un controle et un dialogue. Les dissoudre, c'est plus de controle, plus d'interlocuteur, et le sentiment, de leur ct d'tre victimes et de n'avoir rien  perdre. De la part de Valls et du gouvernement, ce genre de dclaration, c'est carrment malheureux (mme si c'est politiquement rentable). 

Et c'est d'ailleurs exactement ce qu'ils reprochaient,  juste titre, au pouvoir prcdent.

Francois

----------


## garn

> En France c'est interdit hein... Et je ne porte pas de "costard cravate"


Juste le symbole nazi
Et la, je rpliquerais simplement : toi qui vois quelqu'un de potentiellement dangereux, affichant sans se gner un symbole violant la loi francaise, dois tu faire justice toi meme? 
Ou n'y a t'il pas plutot des gens dont c'est le travail?

non, vraiment, quand bien mme le mec se baladerait  poil, le premier reflexe est pas franchement de l'insulter mais plutot de se tenir  l'cart et d'aller prvenir les autorits

Enfin, ca doit dpendre des gens  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> C'est vrai hein, pourquoi s'offusquer devant des mecs qui portent tatouage nazis et fringues assorties ? Aprs tout ce sont certainement de bons gars.


Je suppose que chaque fois que tu croises une femme avec un tchador ou une burqua, tu l'insultes au nom du fait qu'elle suit aveuglment une religion de manire stupide ?? Aprs tout c'est certainement quelqu'un de trs ouvert...

----------


## garn

> Ok, il y a eu provocation de part et d'autre, et c'est la connerie plus que la politique qui est  l'origine du drame, mais en continuant dans cette voie vous allez finir par essayer de nous faire croire que les skinheads ont t lchement agresss par des tudiants de sciences-po assoiffs de sang...  
> 
> Vu le palmars  de ces dernires annes des groupuscules skinheads, et pas qu'en France, ils ont largement prouv qu'ils n'avaient pas besoin de provocation pour tre violents.
> 
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ta mtaphore... Et le fait qu'il s'agisse d'un berger allemand lui ajoute de la saveur.



hey ! c'est possible  ::mouarf:: 
non mais clair que les deux camps sont cons, enfin probablement un agressif et con, et un juste con. Mais bon, on en revient au yorkshire (j'aime beaucoup aussi  ::ccool:: )

C'est si facile de provoquer, quiconque cherche la bagarre la trouve assez facilement, ce qui est moins facile c'est de se maitriser et de rflchir calmement aux consquences de ses actes. Encore plus avec alcool dans le sang et copains pas loin  ::aie::

----------


## fcharton2

> Je suppose que chaque fois que tu croises une femme avec un tchador ou une burqua, tu l'insultes au nom du fait qu'elle suit aveuglment une religion de manire stupide ?? Aprs tout c'est certainement quelqu'un de trs ouvert...


Pareil avec des dealers dans la rue, hein? C'est interdit par la loi aussi, non? 

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

Petit apart : que s'est il pass avec *fcharton* pour qu'il se retrouve clon (avec suppression de la version originale) en *fcharton2* ?

Quelqu'un est il en mesure de m'expliquer ? (comme ma frquentation de ce lieu virtuel est trs sporadique depuis 5 ou 6 semaines, j'ignore ce qu'il s'est pass).

----------


## GPPro

> Je suppose que chaque fois que tu croises une femme avec un tchador ou une burqua, tu l'insultes au nom du fait qu'elle suit aveuglment une religion de manire stupide ?? Aprs tout c'est certainement quelqu'un de trs ouvert...


Tu fais piti. Et oui j'ai rflchi avant de poster a.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est un peu tout le sujet... il y a des gens qui se mettent dans des situations de merde d'eux mme et qui accuse la socit, enfin, les autres une fois que ca dgnre.

Quand un mec me cherche des noises, je me barre.
Quand un mec veut me casser la gueule, je vais essayer de le calmer, d'abord en rampant plus bas que terre en lui prsentant mes excuses s'il le faut, etc... mais en pensant pas moins.
Au final, je me barre et je sais qu'un jour il tombera sur plus con que lui et qu'il se prendra une mandale.


Donc oui, dans ces cas l, y a les gens stupide qui s'en mlent, et les autres qui utilisent leur cerveau et maitrisent leurs pulsions.
Et oui, c'est pas facile.

Dans le genre du berger allemand, vous pouvez aller devant une boite de nuit au hasard, il y aura toujours un mec par soir qui voudra jouer les cador et chercher les emmerdes avec le vigile..
Il se prend une branle a chaque fois... et j'irai pas le plaindre...

----------


## fcharton2

> Petit apart : que s'est il pass avec *fcharton* pour qu'il se retrouve clon (avec suppression de la version originale) en *fcharton2* ?


Gnnnn, gnnnn gnnn, gnnn gnn gnnnnn gnnnn, et alors, gnnn, gnnn gnnnn. Donc forcment gnnnn gnnnn, gnnn.

Faut pas parler de ces choses, c'est la charte que tu as signe sans la lire, et sinon les carrosses se transforment en citrouilles, le lait caille, ton code attrape des fuites de mmoire, et t'as plus de retour d'affection de la personne aime. Faut pas...

... pis tu dois avoir un message dans ta boite.

Francois2

----------


## garn

vu via twitter (juste pour sauvegarder ma rputation, je ne connaissais pas avant  ::mrgreen:: )

http://www.bernarddebre.fr/actualite...xtr__me_gauche




> Il faut aussi rappeler l'existence de tous ces jeux hyper violents mis  la disposition des enfants qui, lorsquils deviennent adultes, ont cette culture dramatique. On ne peut qutre rvolt par ce type daction hyper violente.


Ca manquait dans le dbat  ::aie::

----------


## fcharton2

> Inutile de dire que je suis hallucin par ce que je lis ici... Ca me fait penser  Ionesco.


Ce n'est pas tonnant, car c'est exactement la rthorique du Front de Gauche, qui nous vend l'affaire comme un retour aux annes 30, avec les gentils communistes, futur rsistants, qui luttent contre les mchantes ligues, futurs collabos, dans un contexte de monte du nazisme en allemagne du fascisme en italie, et avec toutes les approximations historiques qui vont avec.

Ca n'a pas grand chose  voir, bien sur, mais si on ne peut plus tirer les "leons de l'histoire", o va-t-on ma bonne dame?

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> (Et, en passant, je suis toujours aussi impressionn par l'intelligence de la communication du FN, sur ce coup, ils sont juste bluffants, et c'est  enseigner dans les coles)


J'ai entendu M. Le Pen ce matin sur RTL face  Apathi ! Ben, autant l'une avait un discours cohrent face  l'autre qui n'arrtait pas d'essayer de la mettre en porte--faux ! Minable, M. Apapthie.




> En fait, on commence  avoir les tmoignages des uns et des autres, et si j'ai bien compris, on est malheureusement dans le truc de djeuns dans toute son absurdit.


Ben oui !




> c'est un peu leur boulot en meme temps.  ils sont la pour vendre (d'une manire gnrale). Le lecteur (d'une manire genrale toujours) il veut pas entendre parler d'une simple bagarre entre jeunes, il veut profiter d'un nieme dbat politique. Le but du jeu tant de trouver un autre sujet des qu'un commence  s'puiser


Je ne crois pas ! Je crois que la plupart des gens ils veulent la vrit. Ils sont  la fois curieux et fainants. Alors, ils coutent les mdias, plutt que de chercher les infos. Et l, on a des journalistes tout pourris (en fait aussi fainants que leur public) qui, plutt que de chercher la vrit, rgurgite une "vrit" mise par le premier qui parle.  ::aie:: 




> J'ai des gosses de cet ge, et je sais que les choses peuvent mal tourner, trs vite et btement. Je suppose que je suis comme tous les parents, qui dorment mal quand leurs gamins sortent, parce qu'ils savent, pour avoir t l, qu'on ne peut pas faire grand chose d'autre qu'esprer, et duquer, un peu...


Ben, oui ! Et a ne s'arrte pas avec le temps, hlas !  ::roll:: 




> Inutile de dire que je suis hallucin par ce que je lis ici... Ca me fait penser  Ionesco.
> 
> Juste une remarque comme a en *pensant*


Je suppose que tu voulais dire "en passant", parce que si t'as besoin de penser pour sortir de telles neries...   ::roll:: 




> ... pis tu dois avoir un message dans ta boite.


Moi, j'ai pas eu de message, mme p de rponse...  ::calim2::

----------


## GPPro

> Ce n'est pas tonnant, car c'est exactement la rthorique du Front de Gauche, qui nous vend l'affaire comme un retour aux annes 30, avec les gentils communistes, futur rsistants, qui luttent contre les mchantes ligues, futurs collabos, dans un contexte de monte du nazisme en allemagne du fascisme en italie, et avec toutes les approximations historiques qui vont avec.
> 
> Ca n'a pas grand chose  voir, bien sur, mais si on ne peut plus tirer les "leons de l'histoire", o va-t-on ma bonne dame?
> 
> Francois


Continue avec tes amalgames  deux balles, a fait avancer le dbat. Je ne parle pas des neuneus qui se promnent avec croix gammes et tout le bazar, je parle de ce que vous crivez ici.

----------


## garn

> Continue avec tes amalgames  deux balles, a fait avancer le dbat. Je ne parle pas des neuneus qui se promnent avec croix gammes et tout le bazar, je parle de ce que vous crivez ici.


euh, j'aimerais des arguments vis a vis du dbat justement, alors

Parceque pour l'instant j'ai pas vu de dbat de ta part, juste de l'ironie  peine dissimule

Donnes nous un avis dfendu sur ce qui te choque dans ce que "nous" crivons et on pourra le commencer  ::roll::

----------


## fcharton2

> Continue avec tes amalgames  deux balles, a fait avancer le dbat. Je ne parle pas des neuneus qui se promnent avec croix gammes et tout le bazar, je parle de ce que vous crivez ici.


Tant que tu te limiteras  des commentaires que tu es seul  comprendre, le dbat avancera sans toi, tu sais... On essaie de te rpondre, mais gnralement c'est pour s'entendre dire qu'on n'a pas compris. Avec le temps, a lasse.

Et ce n'est pas moi qui fait cet amalgame ridicule, mais le front de gauche. Lit leurs communiqus depuis hier soir, on est en plein dlire. 

Tiens... 

http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/chants...1677231_23.php

... le chant des partisans? Comme dans _ohe partisan ouvrier paysan c'est l'alarme, demain l'ennemi connaitra le prix du sang et des larmes_? Et  sciences po, on peut dire sans rire, _ici, nous, vois-tu, nous on marche et nous on tue, nous on crve_? 

On nage en plein grotesque, l...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Tu fais piti. Et oui j'ai rflchi avant de poster a.


Eh ben a te russi pas de rflchir...

Un insigne, un vtement, c'est un signe extrieur..

On peut parler du foulard palestinien, de la burqua, d'une croix gamme, d'une grande croix chrtienne, d'une faucille et d'un marteau, d'un chapeau haut de forme, d'une crte  l'iroquoise, d'un sari, d'un boubou, d'une djellaba, d'un uniforme, d'un pantalon  la mode o on voit le slip, de la tte de corsaire, de mort, du triskell, 'une jupe transparente, ou au contraire d'une robe en laine, de ce que tu veux..

Si ce que quelqu'un porte t'importune tellement que tu te sens oblig de l'insulter, a va pas vraiment dans ta tte (_je parle pas forcment pour toi, mais pour les djeunzs en question en tous cas_) .

Tous les jours je croise des gens qui me reviennent pas, et alors ??? Je vais chercher la baston ou les insulter  chaque fois ??

Z'avez vraiment une drle de notion de la libert,  gomtrie variable...

----------


## dragonno

Souvenez-vous qu'avant l'lection prsidentielle, en pleine campagne prsidentielle, Hollande s'est senti oblig d'aller exposer ses ides devant une salle de franc-maons, il y a une vido sur youtube de cet pisode.
J'en avais t tonn, car je me disais pourquoi tre obliger de les consulter, ils n'ont rien  voir avec l'lection, sauf que si en fait, l'lection prsidentielle dpendait fortement d'eux et selon moi cela a toujours t ainsi depuis la rvolution au moins.

*Par Souviron :*



> De l ..... imaginer que a pourrait tre voulu... ah...


Bah l'extreme gauche contre l'extreme droite, le gouvernement avait la part belle  laisser faire  :;):

----------


## fcharton2

> Souvenez-vous qu'avant l'lection prsidentielle, en pleine campagne prsidentielle, Hollande s'est senti oblig d'aller exposer ses ides devant une salle de franc-maons, il y a une vido sur youtube de cet pisode.


Hier, NKM prsentait au Grand Orient de France son programme pour Paris. Ca ne me choque pas normment : les franc maons sont une association importante, il n'y a pas moins de raison d'aller les voir,pour un politicien en campagne, qu'un collectif LGBT, un groupe de dfense des sans papiers, ou une association de retraits. 


Sinon, on commence  voir pas mal de photos de ces "antifas" dont on nous parle depuis hier. Ici par exemple, 

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mort-...jamais-ca.html

o l,

http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/en-dir...1677364_23.php

o mme l (o on les voit mieux, et ce n'est probablement pas un hasard...)
http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...-skinheads.php

C'est des skins de gauche, non? 

Francois

----------


## dragonno

Je vois pas en quoi cette association a quelque chose  voir avec les lections importantes au point que les personnalits politiques se sentent obligs de passer devant eux comme on passe un oral avant un examen.

A ce compte_l pourquoi ne pas faire la mme chose devant les autres grandes associations du pays.

Non, faut arrter de vouloir se fermer les yeux, en se disant que cette association est innocente de ce dont on l'accuse, je pense qu'il y a bien quelque chose derrire tout a.
Oh le terme 'association"... Sous lequel elle se donne apparence normale, mais c'est bien une organisation internationale qui influence la politique dans de nombreux pays et cela est une ralit connue de tous, il ne faut pas la considrer juste comme une association comme les autres mais qui aurait juste un peu de poids et de pistonnage en France.

En quoi cette association reprsente-elle un enjeu pour leur lection si ce n'est parce qu'elle a un grand pouvoir de dcision sur le pouvoir en place et  venir, donc qu'elle influence directement la politique et les lois du pays, ce n'est pas rien, alors que les lections c'est sens tre dmocratique et dcid par le peuple pas par une association  la forte influence.




> Hier, NKM prsentait au Grand Orient de France son programme pour Paris.


Cela veut tout dire, elle sera lue, il n'y a pas  en douter, les lections ne servent  rien l, et Rachida Dati l'a compris en abandonnant sa participation ds le dbut, enfin, elle l'a compris, c'est vite dit, si a se trouve c'est les franc-maons qui l'ont contacte pour lui dire : "h, o tu va comme a ? Abandonne la course..."

De toutes faons, les franc-maons sont malins, ils ne se limitent en gnral pas  un seul candidat soudoy, et font tout pour que quelque soit le rsultat la personne qui sera lue sera celle qui a jur obissance  leur domination.

----------


## Bluedeep

> De toutes faons, les franc-maons sont malins, ils ne se limitent en gnral pas  un seul candidat soudoy, et font tout pour que quelque soit le rsultat la personne qui sera lue sera celle qui a jur obissance  leur domination.


Peut on savoir d'o sortent tes dlires fantasmatiques ?

----------


## dragonno

Bah renseigne toi,google est ton ami, enfin c'est ce qu'il dit en tous cas...
D'ailleurs, toi qui est pour le front national je m'tonne que tu ne connaisse pas la position du FN sur ce sujet, car si tu la connaissais tu saurais pourquoi je dis cela sur les franc-maons.
Ce parti n'est pas le seul sur cette position, de nombreuses personnalits, dont des artistes, des crivains et philosophes sont aussi du mme avis.

Utiliser le mot "dlire" juste parce que cela t'tonne et que tu n'es pas au courant c'est un peu une raction bte.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est des skins de gauche, non?


C'est bien ce qui m'a sembl dans les photos du rassemblement place St Michel : crnes rass, tatouages, chemises noires, bandanas ou cagoules, et bras droits levs .. 

Ah oui.. Avec le poing ferm et pas la main tendue... ::mrgreen::   ::aie:: 

En dehors de a, a avait pas l'air vraiment diffrent..

D'ailleurs, pour ceux que a intresse l'mission "_C dans l'Air_", sur France 5, y tait consacre :

C dans l'air : 6 Juin 2013 violence et politique

----------


## dragonno

Souviron, je viens de voir dans une vido que le sommet triangulaire pos sur le dessus d'une pyramide ds la fin de la construction de celle-ci, se nomme l'lectrome, un alliage d'or blanc et jaune.
Electrome, a rappelle l'lectron, l'lectricit, bizarre quand mme...

----------


## souviron34

???

D'une part tu ne devrais pas polluer le dbat ici - il y a assez de drives pour ne pas faire un total HS - et d'autre part je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles..

----------


## dragonno

> D'une part tu ne devrais pas polluer le dbat ici - il y a assez de drives pour ne pas faire un total HS - et d'autre part je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles..


C'est vrai Souviron, dsol :/
Je pensais que tu avais parl des pyramides dans ce topic, bon, a doit tre un autre topic...

----------


## fcharton2

Les faits vus de l'autre bord, pour des "bas du front" ultraviolents et haineux, ils tiennent un discours extrmement cohrent, et il parait de plus en plus plausible que ce sont les gentils qui cherchaient la bagarre (je crois avoir lu ce matin, qu'un des camarades de mric, prsent sur les lieux, le reconnaissait), 

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/mort-...plication.html

A ce point, ce devrait tre au tour de la justice de parler, et d'examiner objectivement les diffrents aspects de l'affaire. Mais aprs avoir entendu le chef de l'excutif promettre qu'elle sera rendue avec une grande svrit (ce qui ne veut pas dire srnit), le ministre de l'intrieur dsigner les coupables, et la classe politique et les mdias surfer sur l'affaire avec bien peu de retenue, j'ai comme un doute.


Cet ditorial des chos m'a un peu pat : 
http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-poli...ces-573201.php

Au fond, tout est logique : il y avait eu la manif pour tous, o l'on a surtout vu des jeunes cathos de la banlieue ouest, mais dont on nous a dit que c'taient des fachos, puis il y a eu le PSG, o l'on a surtout vu du petit casseur de la banlieue nord, mais dont on nous a rpt que c'taient des fachos, et l maintenant, on a des gosses en bombers qui font le coup de main  la sortie d'une friperie, mais pas de doute, ce sont encore des fachos qui s'attaquent  notre belle jeunesse de France.

On voit bien la stratgie, on sent bien que les groupes skins vont tre les boucs missaires de l'affaire (ce qui va les radicaliser, et justifier  postriori cette dcision "juste"), que le FN va gentiment les lcher, et se btir un peu plus de respectatilit  bon compte. On se doute aussi que ca ne va pas faire les affaires du NPA, qui va peu  peu passer pour une bande de fachos de gauche. Et on commence  entendre (hier lors des manifestations, notamment) des voix s'lever contre la rcupration un peu facile. 

Bref, retour  l're mitterand o la gauche au pouvoir tue l'extrme gauche et renforce l'extrme droite,  la diffrence que le PC n'est plus  25%, que le FN n'est plus  5%, et que la crdibilit des grands partis est en mauvais tat.

(@rod: si tu nous lis, ce serait sympa que tu interviennes sur le sujet, je te promets de bien me tenir...)

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bah renseigne toi,google est ton ami, enfin c'est ce qu'il dit en tous cas...


Rponse assez bizarre; doit on en dduire que tes dlires fantasmatiques prennent leur source dans Google ????




> D'ailleurs, toi qui est pour le front national


Tu viens une fois de plus de dmontrer ton manque de finesse et le peu de porte de tes rflexions.
T'as pas de chances : je n'ai jamais vot pour le FN et n'en ai jamais t membre. Si je suis d'accord avec le FN sur certains points (sur les questions de politique pnale ou dimmigration par exemple) je considre leur programme en immense majorit comme presque aussi nocif que celui de Mlenchon, notamment sur les questions conomiques.




> je m'tonne que tu ne connaisse pas la position du FN sur ce sujet, car si tu la connaissais tu saurais pourquoi je dis cela sur les franc-maons.


Je connais parfaitement la positon dominante au  FN sur la franc-maonnerie; elle rejoint d'ailleurs  peu prt celle qu'on trouve  lextrme gauche. La seule diffrence venant de l'attitude de la plupart des loges maonniques  l'gard de ces deux tendances : leur aversion pour lextrme droite est plus marqu que leur aversion pour lextrme gauche (il y a certaines raisons historiques  cela, mme si elles procdent un peu de l'amalgame).

Encore une fois, tu devras faire un effort pour rflchir avant d'crire.




> Ce parti n'est pas le seul sur cette position, de nombreuses personnalits, dont des artistes, des crivains et philosophes sont aussi du mme avis.


Oui et alors ? merci de sourcer tes rponses.




> Utiliser le mot "dlire" juste parce que cela t'tonne et que tu n'es pas au courant c'est un peu une raction bte.


Rpondre  cot de la plaque en tabstenant une fois de plus de sourcer tes dlires (comme dans le fil sur l'intelligent design, d'ailleurs o je t'ai somm de sourcer une de tes affirmations, sources qu'on attend toujours) n'est pas vraiment la marque d'un esprit affut ni l'expression d'une culture tendue.

----------


## el_slapper

Que les redskins  l'poque et les antifa aujourd'hui adoptent la mme panoplie que leurs adversaires est logique, d'un point de vue technique :

_les cheveux rass? Ben oui, a vite de donner de la prise  l'adversaire.
_les tenues militarises? Ben oui, a ne se dchire pas  la premire incartade.
_les rangers? Ben oui, pour donner des coups de tatanes, c'est plus efficace que des espadrilles.

etc..... Tout ceci est trs technique, et il ne faut rien y voir d'idologique.

par contre, a renseigne sur leur vraie dmarche : contrler la rue, par la bagarre si il le faut.

----------


## GPPro

> On peut parler du foulard palestinien, de la burqua, d'une croix gamme, d'une grande croix chrtienne, d'une faucille et d'un marteau, d'un chapeau haut de forme, d'une crte  l'iroquoise, d'un sari, d'un boubou, d'une djellaba, d'un uniforme, d'un pantalon  la mode o on voit le slip, de la tte de corsaire, de mort, du triskell, 'une jupe transparente, ou au contraire d'une robe en laine, de ce que tu veux..


Cette seule phrase rsume tout ce qui me fait vomir dans les propos tenus par certains ici. Non tout n'est pas au mme niveau, mais c'est sr, en raisonnant de cette faon on se complique beaucoup moins la vie. Je suis sr que r0d aurait deux trois pointeurs  vous donner l dessus, perso j'estime que c'est du temps perdu (oui, c'est du dnigrement, lchez-vous).

----------


## GrandFather

> On peut parler du foulard palestinien, de la burqua, d'une croix gamme, d'une grande croix chrtienne, d'une faucille et d'un marteau, d'un chapeau haut de forme, d'une crte  l'iroquoise, d'un sari, d'un boubou, d'une djellaba, d'un uniforme, d'un pantalon  la mode o on voit le slip, de la tte de corsaire, de mort, du triskell, 'une jupe transparente, ou au contraire d'une robe en laine, de ce que tu veux..


'doivent tre contents les bretons de voir figurer le triskell au mme rang que la svastika dans une liste d'ornements...  ::roll:: 

Un moment, faut arrter le relativisme culturel bent, arrter d'affirmer que tout est dans tout et inversement, et appeler un chat un chat.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 'doivent tre contents les bretons de voir figurer le triskell au mme rang que la svastika dans une liste d'ornements... 
> 
> Un moment, faut arrter le relativisme culturel bent, arrter d'affirmer que tout est dans tout et inversement, et appeler un chat un chat.


Bof, la svastika est un symbole qui ne date pas du 3me Reich...

Faut savoir faire la part des choses.

Nous sommes ce que nous affichons. L'habit fait le moine ?  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Argument invalide, tu proposes de gagner plus si la personne travaille, pas de gagner moins si la personne ne travaille pas. Ce sont deux choses totalement diffrentes, dans un cas on travaille pour amliorer sa situation, dans l'autre cas, on travaille pour ne pas dgrader sa situation et conserver ses acquis.


Bah non, aujourd'hui je gagne plus que 1600 donc j'arrterais pas de bosser justement car j'ai une utilit pour cet argent que je gagne "en plus".

----------


## Grogro

> Note : je te rponds, mais je m'adresse par l  plusieurs intervenants de ce fil.
> 
> Ben avant de dire que c'est la solution  adopter, a serait dj bien d'avoir les rsultats d'expriences et les gardes-fou aux quelques problmes voqus, non ?
> Ne serait-ce que pour ne pas trop s'avancer et faire des promesses qu'on ne pourrait tenir, e.g. si on ne peut trouver de gade-fou viable pour un des problmes voqus.
> 
> Au lieu de dire "oui oui, mais les gens vont travailler de toute faon" et partir du postulat que tout le monde va se comporter exactement comme on le prdit, donner des exprimentations ou avouer son ignorance en disant qu'il faudrait conduire des exprimentations ou trouver des garde-fous.
> Dire "j'ai foi en l'humanit" n'est en rien un argument !


Ah mais je suis tout  fait d'accord l dessus. Ce n'est pas "LA" solution  adopter, puisque cette solution n'est mme pas encore spcifie. Pour moi, c'est simplement une des pistes  dvelopper tout de suite, pour esprer laborer une solution fonctionnelle et durable  un horizon d'une dizaine d'annes. On ne sait mme pas comment les Uber et l'impression 3D vont bouleverser les rapports entre capital et travail, sans parler des volutions dans la nature mme du travail. Les exprimentations se feront forcment  petite chelle. Et il y aura forcment des rats, c'est normal.

Le seul point fixe certain, c'est qu'une frange de plus en plus importante de la population va se retrouver dfinitivement exclue du march du travail. Quelle proportion  l'horizon 5 ans, on ne sait pas. A quelle vitesse, on ne sait pas. Si j'en crois l'INSEE, 25,8 millions de personnes avaient un travail en 2014 (en comptant les temps partiels si je comprends leur tude), soit 38,5% de la population totale. Ils parlent d'un taux d'activit  56,3%, je l'aurais cru 10 points plus lev au moins, mais la dfinition du taux d'activit me parait toujours trs floue. Autrement dit, on est dj bien avanc sur le chemin de la socit des 20/80 (vous connaissez le principe de Pareto par ailleurs ?), puisqu'on en est dj  40/60.

----------


## Zirak

> "a marche la preuve, tu n'as pas prouv le contraire", n'est en rien un argument et est une inversion de la charge de la preuve.


Et dformer les propos, c'est pas une inversion de la charge de la preuve,  a s'appelle comment ? 

Je n'ai jamais dit que a marcherait car tu ne pouvais pas prouver le contraire. 

Je te dis que TON argument, comme quoi a ne marchera pas, car les gens n'iront pas bosser et resteront chez eux, n'est en rien un argument car cela ne repose sur rien de concret mais seulement sur ton ressentit, exactement ce que tu reproche aux autres donc.





> De plus, l'homme  un minimum de rationalit, s'il n'a pas de raisons de travailler, il y a fort peu de chances qu'il travaille. Alors bien sr, tu peux laver le cerveau des citoyens avec de la propagande pour forcer l'intgration du travail au plus profond des murs, mais ce n'est pas ce que tu proposes.


Vu les tendances consumristes, possessives ainsi que jalousives de l'humain en gnral, et la volont de toujours avoir comme le voisin, voir mieux, il n'y a pas  chercher bien longtemps pour trouver des raisons de travailler...

Aujourd'hui pourquoi tout le monde n'accepte pas un salaire au smic si c'est suffisant pour vivre ? Pour avoir un meilleur train de vie essentiellement.

C'est un fait et cela ne va pas changer du jour au lendemain sous prtexte que les gens gagneront 800 ou 1000 ou 1200 / mois. 

Pour tout ceux qui gagnent plus d'un smic aujourd'hui, si ils veulent garder le mme train de vie, il faudra donc aller bosser.

C'est pas comme si la majorit des gens essayaient d'tre riches hein, tu crois que du jour au lendemain ils vont se dire "ah bah non finalement, 1000 c'est bien suffisant !"  ::aie::  





> Mais on reboucle encore une fois avec un de mes arguments prcdent : le fait de travailler rapporte alors moins que maintenant, on va pouvoir travailler 35h/semaine pour ne gagner que 400. La balance effort/rcompense est donc modifie, ce qui est d'autant plus dterministe pour les mtiers peu attractifs.


Mais a c'est toi qui le dit qu'on touchera 400 pour 35h...

Si au final, entre ton contrat qui "rapporte moins" et le revenu de base, tu touche autant, o est le problme ?

----------


## Invit

> Et moi je pense que c'est tout simplement qu'il le font juste pour se donner bonne conscience une fois de temps en temps pour les non-rguliers, voil, on est bien plus avanc.
> Mais ce n'est encore une fois, ce que tu penses, donc tu pars encore du principe que tout va se passer comme dans ton monde idal.


http://www.francebenevolat.org/uploa...d4c9bff2e2.pdf
35% de bnvoles chez les sniors, 22% pour les autres tranches d'ge.
Pour les bnvoles : le manque de temps premire raison de la cause de l'abandon du bnvolat . Plus de temps, premire raison qui ferait reprendre le bnvolat.
Pour les non bnvoles : le manque de temps est le premier frein pour s'engager

----------


## Neckara

> Bah non, aujourd'hui je gagne plus que 1600 donc j'arrterais pas de bosser justement car j'ai une utilit pour cet argent que je gagne "en plus".


Sauf que c'est un salaire  vie, donc tu pourras arrter de travailler en conservant le mme salaire.




> Le seul point fixe certain, c'est qu'une frange de plus en plus importante de la population va se retrouver dfinitivement exclue du march du travail.


Ce n'est pas dit.
Les innovations technologiques ont toujours dtruits des emplois, de l'invention de l'imprimerie  l'invention de l'ampoule lectrique. Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on est actuellement tous au chmage.




> Et dformer les propos, c'est pas une inversion de la charge de la preuve,  a s'appelle comment ?


De l'homme de paille, mais je ne dformes pas tes propos, c'est juste ce que tu dis en substance "sauf que tu ne peux pas prouver le contraire non plus".




> Je te dis que TON argument, comme quoi a ne marchera pas, car les gens n'iront pas bosser et resteront chez eux, n'est en rien un argument car cela ne repose sur rien de concret mais seulement sur ton ressentit, exactement ce que tu reproche aux autres donc.


Cf le paragraphe en dessous de la citation que tu as prise.




> Aujourd'hui pourquoi tout le monde n'accepte pas un salaire au smic si c'est suffisant pour vivre ? Pour avoir un meilleur train de vie essentiellement.


Il y a une diffrence entre choisir de se contenter d'une somme ou de travailler et entre quitte  travailler, gagner le plus possible.




> Mais a c'est toi qui le dit qu'on touchera 400 pour 35h...


Non, c'est un des posts prcdant qui le dit. Je te laisse le soin de le retrouver.




> Si au final, entre ton contrat qui "rapporte moins" et le revenu de base, tu touche autant, o est le problme ?


Ben quel est l'intrt de travailler si tu gagne autant en ne faisant rien et te contenant du revenu de base ?




> 35% de bnvoles chez les sniors, 22% pour les autres tranches d'ge.


Dj c'est un questionnaire, donc la prsence de biais sur ce genre de question est un problme non-ngligeable.

Ensuite...



> Vous arrive-t-il de donner du temps gratuitement pour les autres ou pour contribuer  une cause, en dehors de laide apporte au sein de votre famille (ascendants,enfants,petits-enfants...)?


La dfinition est tout de mme super-large, tu ne trouves pas ?

Je n'ai pas le temps de regarder en dtail maintenant, mais il faut aussi prendre en compte le temps de bnvolat, les raisons du bnvolat, etc.
Si je participe  des activits bnvoles au sein de mon cole pour gagner des crdits ECTS, je suis bnvole, si j'aide des camarades dans un club de sport, je suis bnvole.




> Pour les bnvoles : le manque de temps premire raison de la cause de l'abandon du bnvolat . Plus de temps, premire raison qui ferait reprendre le bnvolat.
> Pour les non bnvoles : le manque de temps est le premier frein pour s'engager


Non. Les premires raisons avances sont le manque de temps, les excuses qu'on se trouve pour justifer ses actions, c'est une grosse nuance.
Un sondage ne peut affirmer que le manque de temps est un frein majeur, seule une exprimentation serait capable de le dterminer. C'est  dire en faisant varier le temps de travail de plusieurs chantillon et de mesurer, en double-aveugle la corrlation entre le temps travaill et le temps bnvole.

----------


## Zirak

> Ben quel est l'intrt de travailler si tu gagne autant en ne faisant rien et te contenant du revenu de base ?


Je vais finir par croire que tu as des problmes de lecture...

Tu ne gagnes pas autant en ne faisant rien.

Aujourd'hui tu gagnes 2000 pour 35h (exemple)

avec le revenu de base :

tu fais rien, tu touches 800
tu bosses, tu touches 800 + X (X tant  dfinir entre toi et ton patron en fonction du nombre d'heures, de tes comptences, etc comme aujourd'hui quand tu ngocies ton contrat), pour un total proche ou suprieur de tes 2000 actuels.

Donc non, si tu ne travaille pas, tu ne touches pas autant que celui qui travaille, ni autant qu'un salaire actuel.

Si toi tu veux travailler, tu pourras et a changera pas grand chose pour toi (sauf qu'une partie de tes revenus viendra de l'tat), a changera surtout la vie au peu (comme aujourd'hui) qui ne veulent pas travailler, mais cela changera surtout la vie de ceux qui ne PEUVENT pas travailler ou qui ne trouvent pas d'emploi.


Prochaine tape, c'est un dessin...


Au final tu me fais penser aux hoax qu'on trouve sur le net sur le RSA ou autre, avec les gens qui se plaignent que ceux avec des aides touchent autant que ceux qui bossent

- dj d'une part c'est faux
- et deuximement, si on leur supprime leurs aides, est-ce que les gens qui font cette critique vivront mieux ? Bah non, c'est juste gueuler pour faire chier le voisin, un peu comme avec le mariage pour tous.

----------


## Neckara

> Je vais finir par croire que tu as des problmes de lecture...


Pas de ma faute si tes phrases sont ambigu, d'autant plus de le contexte de ce fil :



> Si au final, entre ton *contrat* (je pensais que tu parlais du contrat dans ton systme, pas d'un contrat dans le systme actuel) qui "rapporte moins" et le *revenu de base* (je pensais que tu parlais du revenu universel, qui est bien le revenu de base dans ton systme), tu touche autant, o est le problme ?


Donc pour rpondre  ta question : le prix de l'effort fourni est totalement diffrent...




> Si toi tu veux travailler, tu pourras et a changera pas grand chose pour toi (sauf qu'une partie de tes revenus viendra de l'tat), a changera surtout la vie au peu (comme aujourd'hui) qui ne veulent pas travailler, mais cela changera surtout la vie de ceux qui ne PEUVENT pas travailler ou qui ne trouvent pas d'emploi.


"a ne change rien pour moi et les autres gagneront plus." Tu as donc cration d'argent ex-nihilo.




> - et deuximement, si on leur supprime leurs aides, est-ce que les gens qui font cette critique vivront mieux ? Bah non, c'est juste gueuler pour faire chier le voisin, un peu comme avec le mariage pour tous.


C'est tellement rducteur comme vision...

Et les personnes qui critiquent les salaires mirobolant de hauts-fonctionnaires, des dputs, a les fera vivre mieux ? Bah non, c'est juste gueuler pour faire chier le voisin ?

----------


## Zirak

> "a ne change rien pour moi et les autres gagneront plus." Tu as donc cration d'argent ex-nihilo.


Nan, il y aura une meilleur redistribution de l'argent actuel. 

J'ai dit que cela ne changerait rien pour toi, car je suis parti du principe que tu serais un employ comme la plupart d'entres-nous, mais je n'ai pas dit que cela ne changerait rien pour personne.  ::mrgreen:: 





> Et les personnes qui critiquent les salaires mirobolant de hauts-fonctionnaires, des dputs, a les fera vivre mieux ? Bah non, c'est juste gueuler pour faire chier le voisin ?


C'est vrai que le fait que ces gens soient pays avec nos impts, ne fait aucune diffrence.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Neckara

> Nan, il y aura une meilleur redistribution de l'argent actuel.


Si tu redistribues aussi les bnfices des entreprises, ton argument ne tient plus.
Tu changes alors compltement de systme, la comparaison brute des salaires n'a alors plus aucun sens. De plus tu introduits alors d'autres problmatiques dont il faudra que tu rpondes, comme voqus dans ce fil.

Tu ne peux alors en aucun cas garantir une prservation des salaires et une augmentation des aides  ceux qui ne travailleront pas par le biais du revenu universel.




> C'est vrai que le fait que ces gens soient pays avec nos impts, ne fait aucune diffrence.


Parce que les aides, elles, elles ne sont pas payes par nos impts ? Les avantages fiscaux des couples maris ne sont pas un manque  gagner sur les impts ?

----------


## Zirak

> Si tu redistribues aussi les bnfices des entreprises, ton argument ne tient plus.
> *Tu changes alors compltement de systme*, la comparaison brute des salaires n'a alors plus aucun sens.


Mais c'est ce qu'on te dit depuis le dbut ! 

C'est le but ! On constate que l'actuel est dfaillant, donc on commence  rflchir  un autre systme !


C'est bien la peine d'avoir toute cette discussion si tu pensais qu'on allait appliquer a (que cela soit le revenu de base ou la salaire  vie) dans le systme actuel... C'est sr qu'on risque pas de se comprendre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> http://www.francebenevolat.org/uploa...d4c9bff2e2.pdf
> 35% de bnvoles chez les sniors, 22% pour les autres tranches d'ge.
> Pour les bnvoles : le manque de temps premire raison de la cause de l'abandon du bnvolat . Plus de temps, premire raison qui ferait reprendre le bnvolat.
> Pour les non bnvoles : le manque de temps est le premier frein pour s'engager


Le bnvolat ce n'est pas pour amliorer son quotidien. 

Ce dont on parle dans le cadre d'un revenu de base ou universel, c'est de travailler pour amliorer son quotidien, pas d'aller aider les autres pour le plaisir ou la satisfaction d'tre utile ou d'apporter de l'aide. 

Ensuite, avec un salaire de base ou universel, les grands gagnants seront les patrons. Ben, oui, avant ils payaient une personne 2000 (+ les charges) pour faire un boulot, l ils le mme boulot sera pay 2000 - le salaire de base. Cool !

----------


## Neckara

Donc tout ce que vous dites sur le revenu universel ne sont donc que des promesses politiciennes sans aucun fondements ? De mieux en mieux.

Car bon de promettre la conservation des salaires avec un revenu fixe pour chaque personnes ne travaillant pas, dans un systme conomique totalement diffrent, a s'appelle mentir (ou d'avoir reu le don de voyance).
Et avant de parler du revenu universel, vous ne parlez mme pas du contexte conomique exact dans lequel vous voudriez l'appliquer ?

Aller, moi je vais promettre 10 000/mois  tous les citoyens sans avoir besoin de travailler. Mais derrire, je ne dit pas que je rduit en esclavage 60% de la population, qui ne sont donc plus des citoyens.


En ce qui concerne le changement complet de systme, je n'ai vu que Gastiflex en parler pour le salaire  vie.

----------


## Grogro

Si le patronat n'y gagne pas lui aussi, le dveloppement d'un revenu de base ne sera de toutes faon pas possible. Il faut que ce soit un gain de comptitivit pour l'Etat (fonctionnement administratif simplifi) ET pour les entreprises (cot du travail plus faible, par rapport  nos voisins "on" dit souvent que le cot du travail est 10~15% trop lev en France). Et pour le citoyen, dmarchandiser un certain nombre d'aspects de la vie sociale. Cette piste de rflexion a l'avantage de transcender certains clivages : elle plait  une partie des libraux, elle plait  une partie de la gauche. Elle interroge sur ce qu'est rellement le travail. Mme si les rflexions sur le revenu universel dbouchent in fine sur une impasse, elles auront t productives.

----------


## macslan

> Donc tout ce que vous dites sur le revenu universel ne sont donc que des promesses politiciennes sans aucun fondements ? De mieux en mieux.
> 
> Car bon de promettre la conservation des salaires avec un revenu fixe pour chaque personnes ne travaillant pas, dans un systme conomique totalement diffrent, a s'appelle mentir (ou d'avoir reu le don de voyance).
> Et avant de parler du revenu universel, vous ne parlez mme pas du contexte conomique exact dans lequel vous voudriez l'appliquer ?
> 
> Aller, moi je vais promettre 10 000/mois  tous les citoyens sans avoir besoin de travailler. Mais derrire, je ne dit pas que je rduit en esclavage 60% de la population, qui ne sont donc plus des citoyens.
> 
> 
> En ce qui concerne le changement complet de systme, je n'ai vu que Gastiflex en parler pour le salaire  vie.


Dans la votation suisse le gouvernement recommande le non et les 4 partis principaux aux dernires nouvelles sont tout les 4 contres.

----------


## Zirak

> Donc tout ce que vous dites sur le revenu universel ne sont donc que des promesses politiciennes sans aucun fondements ? De mieux en mieux.


Mais ce ne sont pas des promesses, on ne fait que te rapporter des dbuts de rflexions sur d'ventuels autres systmes que l'actuel.

Mais a aussi je l'ai dj dit, et d'autres comme Grogro, aujourd'hui il n'y a rien de fig avec un programme crit noir sur blanc, que cela soit par ceux qui prnent le revenu de base ou le salaire  vie, ce sont des pistes de rflexion !

Personne ici n'a jamais dit que c'tait applicable ds aujourd'hui (peu importe le montant d'ailleurs, puisque suivant les sites et les partisans des deux systmes cela varie sur une chelle assez vaste).





> En ce qui concerne le changement complet de systme, je n'ai vu que Gastiflex en parler pour le salaire  vie.


Non non, je l'ai voqu aussi...

----------


## Invit

> Si le patronat n'y gagne pas lui aussi, le dveloppement d'un revenu de base ne sera de toutes faon pas possible. Il faut que ce soit un gain de comptitivit pour l'Etat (fonctionnement administratif simplifi) ET pour les entreprises (cot du travail plus faible, par rapport  nos voisins "on" dit souvent que le cot du travail est 10~15% trop lev en France). Et pour le citoyen, dmarchandiser un certain nombre d'aspects de la vie sociale. Cette piste de rflexion a l'avantage de transcender certains clivages : elle plait  une partie des libraux, elle plait  une partie de la gauche. Elle interroge sur ce qu'est rellement le travail. Mme si les rflexions sur le revenu universel dbouchent in fine sur une impasse, elles auront t productives.


Tu vois, c'est un tel casse-tte que c'est plus simple mon systme o on supprime la proprit lucrative  ::mouarf:: 

Plus srieusement, je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible de mettre en place un revenu de base qui plaise  la gauche (la vraie) et la droite (les libraux). Rien que le problme du financement fait que si un revenu de base en mis en place, il sera compens par la perte d'autres choses (scu par exemple). Et avec un Etat dficitaire, c'est pas dans ses caisses qu'on va trouver l'argent...




> Car bon de promettre la conservation des salaires avec un revenu fixe pour chaque personnes ne travaillant pas, dans un systme conomique totalement diffrent, a s'appelle mentir (ou d'avoir reu le don de voyance).


Que ce soit moi ou les partisans du revenu de base, personne n'a promis a. Vu qu'il est universel et inconditionnel, c'est le mme montant pour tous. Si tu veux rester au niveau de ton ancien salaire, il faudra trouver un complment de revenus.

----------


## Invit

Tenez, si vous voulez avoir une ide de ce qu'est le revenu de base libral : 
http://www.lefigaro.fr/social/2016/0...s-mensuels.php
750 / mois mais on supprime la scu ( +2 pts de TVA au passage). Et a vient d'un truc qui se fait appeler Fondation Jean Jaurs.

J'ai vu passer une bonne faon de rsumer a ce matin : le "revenu universel" prendre largent destin aux pauvres, malades, sans-emploi, pour le donner  tout le monde.
Au fond, c'est un peu a qui me chiffonne avec l'ide d'un revenu de base telle qu'elle est prsente en ce moment. Si on choisit un montant proche du seuil de pauvret, c'est pour sortir des gens de la misre. Mais dans ce cas-l pourquoi le donner mme  ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin ?

----------


## macslan

> Tenez, si vous voulez avoir une ide de ce qu'est le revenu de base libral : 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/social/2016/0...s-mensuels.php
> 750 / mois mais on supprime la scu ( +2 pts de TVA au passage). Et a vient d'un truc qui se fait appeler Fondation Jean Jaurs.
> 
> J'ai vu passer une bonne faon de rsumer a ce matin : le "revenu universel" prendre largent destin aux pauvres, malades, sans-emploi, pour le donner  tout le monde.
> Au fond, c'est un peu a qui me chiffonne avec l'ide d'un revenu de base telle qu'elle est prsente en ce moment. Si on choisit un montant proche du seuil de pauvret, c'est pour sortir des gens de la misre. Mais dans ce cas-l pourquoi le donner mme  ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin ?


a me rappelle une chanson des Fatals Picards

----------


## Grogro

Un des points cls  rsoudre au sein de ces pistes de revenu de base, c'est l'impact de 800 euros (ou 1000, ou...) de revenus supplmentaire pour tout le monde sur l'inflation et les prix  la consommation. A commencer par les loyers et les prix de l'immobilier. Seule l'exprience pourra rpondre  cette question, en gardant  l'esprit que plus personne ne comprend ce qu'est rellement la monnaie : les thories les plus courantes se sont casses la gueule.

On verra dj ce qui se passera quand les banques centrales tenteront la "monnaie hlicoptre". A mon avis, ils essayeront au moins une fois. On verra alors l'impact d'un gain ponctuel de monnaie pour tout le monde et ce sera le premier lment de rponse.

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai vu passer une bonne faon de rsumer a ce matin : le "revenu universel" prendre largent destin aux pauvres, malades, sans-emploi, pour le donner  tout le monde.
> Au fond, c'est un peu a qui me chiffonne avec l'ide d'un revenu de base telle qu'elle est prsente en ce moment.


oui enfin ce n'est qu'une version parmi d'autre, il y en a des moins pires / mieux (suivant ce que vous en pensez).

Surtout que la je comprend pas, quel intrt de filer 750, et de monter  1125 aprs 65 ans ? Tu es sens avoir moins de dpenses  cet ge l qu'entre 20 et 45 ans (normalement plus d'enfants  charge, peut-tre plus de loyer car propritaire, etc etc).






> Si on choisit un montant proche du seuil de pauvret, c'est pour sortir des gens de la misre. Mais dans ce cas-l pourquoi le donner *mme  ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin ?*


C'est pour viter que ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin, publie des hoax et n'arrtent pas de se plaindre des gens au RSA qui font le tour du monde tous les 6 mois en jet priv.  ::aie:: 

Et puis si c'est pour le donner qu'aux plus pauvres, autant rester sur le systme actuel du RSA, et d'en augmenter le montant non ?


Pour moi, que cela soit le revenu de base, ou le salaire  vie, il y a un changement de systme derrire (le revenu de base, au dpart, c'est quand mme pour s'affranchir du salariat et de quelques autres trucs), alors que l, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont juste cherch le montant idal du RSA. 






> Si on choisit un montant proche du seuil de pauvret, c'est pour sortir des gens de la misre. Mais dans ce cas-l pourquoi le donner *mme  ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin ?*


Je la requote pour dire une connerie : 

Au niveau du salaire  vie, on veut filer un *salaire*  des gens qui ne travaillent pas, alors pourquoi pas donner le revenu de base  ceux qui n'ont en pas besoin ? ^^


Mais sinon, plus srieusement, dans un cas comme dans l'autre, et comme je le disais plus haut, c'est histoire d'tre plus galitaire, et viter qu'on retombe dans le travers de ce que disait Neckara "Pourquoi j'irais bosser pour financer des gens qui ne veulent pas bosser ?" ou des hoax sur le RSA.

----------


## Grogro

> Surtout que la je comprend pas, quel intrt de filer 750, et de monter  1125 aprs 65 ans ? Tu es sens avoir moins de dpenses  cet ge l qu'entre 20 et 45 ans (normalement plus d'enfants  charge, peut-tre plus de loyer car propritaire, etc etc).


J'ai compris depuis quelques temps que les plus de 60 ans font la pluie et le beau temps en matire de dcisions politiques, scuritaires et conomiques. Ce sont eux qui dtiennent le patrimoine, ce sont nos propritaires, ceux pour qui on se saigne (doublement) tous les mois et qui en veulent toujours plus. Or c'est galement la classe d'ge qui se dplace le plus dans les urnes. Sans que cela ne soit forcment directement li  une prise de dcision concernant notre problmatique, c'est aussi, de plus en plus, le seul lectorat restant fidle  l'UMP, mais aussi un lectorat globalement hermtique au Front National (la ligne Morano-Sarkozy, incohrente  l'extrme au demeurant, est ainsi un suicide politique pour la drate). Dans l'optique de rformes  dvelopper d'ici 10 ans, cet lectorat, obsd par ses rentes et par la pressurisation des travailleurs, peut donc constituer un levier dcisionnel assez important.

----------


## Invit

> Un des points cls  rsoudre au sein de ces pistes de revenu de base, c'est l'impact de 800 euros (ou 1000, ou...) de revenus supplmentaire pour tout le monde sur l'inflation et les prix  la consommation. A commencer par les loyers et les prix de l'immobilier.


Ce raisonnement n'est pas tout  fait juste. Pour celui qui tait au RSA, ce n'est pas 800 mais environ 400 de plus (RDB - RSA). Pour le chmeur qui avait plus de 800 d'allocations, ce seront des revenus en moins. Etc...
De plus, il faut prendre en compte les moyens qui seront utiliss pour le financer. Effectivement, si on ajoute 2 pts de TVA, les prix risquent d'augmenter. On peut aussi s'attendre  un gel des salaires. Bah ouais, t'as le revenu de base, donc t'es toujours mieux pay qu'avant, je vais pas t'augmenter. Est-ce qu'avec le revenu de base le SMIC sera maintenu  ce niveau-l ?
Et je te parle mme pas de la version o ils suppriment l'assurance maladie. Tant que c'est pour aller chez le gnraliste, a va, mais  la premire hospitalisation, tu douilles.




> Surtout que la je comprend pas, quel intrt de filer 750, et de monter  1125 aprs 65 ans ? Tu es sens avoir moins de dpenses  cet ge l qu'entre 20 et 45 ans (normalement plus d'enfants  charge, peut-tre plus de loyer car propritaire, etc etc).


Parce qu'avant 65 ans tu peux complter le revenu de base par un salaire. Aprs tu es cens tre  la retraite donc tu n'auras plus que a (ils suppriment aussi les retraites pour le financement).
a risque de pas passer d'ailleurs, tous les retraits qui gagnaient plus vont faire la gueule. Et comme les retraits sont les personnes qui votent le plus...




> Et puis si c'est pour le donner qu'aux plus pauvres, autant rester sur le systme actuel du RSA, et d'en augmenter le montant non ?


Si c'est pour ne rien changer d'autre dans la socit, oui je prfrerai.




> Pour moi, que cela soit le revenu de base, ou le salaire  vie, il y a un changement de systme derrire (le revenu de base, au dpart, c'est quand mme pour s'affranchir du salariat et de quelques autres trucs), alors que l, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont juste cherch le montant idal du RSA.


Tu as vu qui on a au pouvoir en ce moment, tu vois qui il y a un peu partout en Europe ? Tu penses que ces gens l vont introduire une mesure visant  changer le systme ?
On ne fait pas la loi El Khomri un jour et un revenu de base juste et quitable le lendemain.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tenez, si vous voulez avoir une ide de ce qu'est le revenu de base libral : 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/social/2016/0...s-mensuels.php
> 750 / mois mais on supprime la scu ( +2 pts de TVA au passage). Et a vient d'un truc qui se fait appeler Fondation Jean Jaurs.
> 
> J'ai vu passer une bonne faon de rsumer a ce matin : le "revenu universel" prendre largent destin aux pauvres, malades, sans-emploi, pour le donner  tout le monde.
> Au fond, c'est un peu a qui me chiffonne avec l'ide d'un revenu de base telle qu'elle est prsente en ce moment. Si on choisit un montant proche du seuil de pauvret, c'est pour sortir des gens de la misre. Mais dans ce cas-l pourquoi le donner mme  ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin ?


C'est un peu ca... 
J'avoue que je n'aime aps trop, le but du revenu universel est senc etre la solidarit et le paratge pour faire face aux ingalits grandissantes... et la on fait l'inverse en supprimant le principal vecteur de redistribution actuel. (la scu)




> Un des points cls  rsoudre au sein de ces pistes de revenu de base, c'est l'impact de 800 euros (ou 1000, ou...) de revenus supplmentaire pour tout le monde sur l'inflation et les prix  la consommation. A commencer par les loyers et les prix de l'immobilier. Seule l'exprience pourra rpondre  cette question, en gardant  l'esprit que plus personne ne comprend ce qu'est rellement la monnaie : les thories les plus courantes se sont casses la gueule.


Si c'est en sus d'un salaire actuel, le systeme va se planter.
Il faut que les gens y gagne, un peu, mais pas que ca soit aussi radical. (pour une famille, c'est 1600 de plus par mois, c'est trop gros pour ne pas tout faire tomber).

Aprs, l'avantage de "prendre aux pauvres pour donner au riche", c'est que tu lgitimises le systme.
Peu sont les gens qui se plaignent des alloca familiale... parce que tous le monde les touchent.
Les plus riche les perde en impots, mais c'est invisible.

Ici je pense que ca sera la mme chose, les riche n'auront pas 800e de plus, ils auront un peu plus de revenus ausstot tax d'une manire ou d'une autre pour contrebalancer.
Sauf qu'au final, tout le monde sera aid de la mme manire, et tes pauvre auront une allocation unique de 800.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu as vu qui on a au pouvoir en ce moment, tu vois qui il y a un peu partout en Europe ? Tu penses que ces gens l vont introduire une mesure visant  changer le systme ?
> On ne fait pas la loi El Khomri un jour et un revenu de base juste et quitable le lendemain.


On est bien d'accord, c'est pour cela qu'il faut se baser sur d'autres versions du revenus de base, et ne pas trop se fier  cette version (ou pas que) de ce groupe proche du PS.

----------


## Invit

> On est bien d'accord, c'est pour cela qu'il faut se baser sur d'autres versions du revenus de base, et ne pas trop se fier  cette version (ou pas que) de ce groupe proche du PS.


J'ai peur que si on laisse se mettre en place cette version, parce qu'elle se mettra en place, on aura beaucoup plus de mal  obtenir la "bonne version" ensuite.

Sinon, dans la srie "ides pour relancer l'conomie" : 
http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...4612_3232.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais dans ce cas-l pourquoi le donner mme  ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin ?


Pour baisser le cot du travail. C'est ce qui me chiffonnait depuis le dbut du dbat. Si l'tat "donne" 800  tout le monde, les patrons seront exonrs d'autant !

----------


## ManusDei

http://info.arte.tv/fr/revenu-univer...contrat-social
Vox Pop d'hier soir, qui parle du Revenu de Base Inconditionnel.

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai peur que si on laisse se mettre en place cette version, parce qu'elle se mettra en place, on aura beaucoup plus de mal  obtenir la "bonne version" ensuite.
> 
> Sinon, dans la srie "ides pour relancer l'conomie" : 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...4612_3232.html


Comme dit dans les commentaires, plus de flics moins de science, heureusement qu'on a vot pour la gauche !!!

----------


## Zirak

> http://info.arte.tv/fr/revenu-univer...contrat-social
> Vox Pop d'hier soir, qui parle du Revenu de Base Inconditionnel.


Arte faut vraiment qu'ils revoient leur mise en page...




> L'utopie fait lentement son chemin en Europe : le revenu universel, montant fixe proche de 900 euros que chaque "actif" toucherait chaque mois sans condition de ressources, est expriment dans plusieurs pays. Entretien avec Gaspard Koenig, philosophe libral qui est partisan de cette mesure *- Reportage sur les banques du sperme britanniques en manque de donneurs.*


Mais quel est le rapport ???  ::aie:: 

Si le reportage fait suite  l'interview, et n'est pas en lien avec celui-ci, un saut de ligne, c'est pas le bout du monde...  ::ptdr:: 



Edit: 

@GPPro : d'ailleurs dans les commentaires, il y en a des marrants  ::D: 




> Un Suisse 23/05/2016 - 14h15
> 
> Une abomination!!! *Mme le plus novice des joueurs de civilisation* comprends que sacrifier la recherche pour octroyer des cadeaux lectoraux est synonyme de dfaite automatique. Presque toutes les coupes valent mieux que celles dans la recherche, mme une coupe dans les allocations familiales ou le RSA est moins nocive que cela. Cette baisse doit tre annule immdiatement et des sanctions prises envers ceux qui en arrivent  proposer de telles btises. Hollande doit ragir!!

----------


## Grogro

> Ce raisonnement n'est pas tout  fait juste. Pour celui qui tait au RSA, ce n'est pas 800 mais environ 400 de plus (RDB - RSA). Pour le chmeur qui avait plus de 800 d'allocations, ce seront des revenus en moins. Etc...
> De plus, il faut prendre en compte les moyens qui seront utiliss pour le financer. Effectivement, si on ajoute 2 pts de TVA, les prix risquent d'augmenter. On peut aussi s'attendre  un gel des salaires. Bah ouais, t'as le revenu de base, donc t'es toujours mieux pay qu'avant, je vais pas t'augmenter. Est-ce qu'avec le revenu de base le SMIC sera maintenu  ce niveau-l ?
> Et je te parle mme pas de la version o ils suppriment l'assurance maladie. Tant que c'est pour aller chez le gnraliste, a va, mais  la premire hospitalisation, tu douilles.


On ne sait pas si ce raisonnement est juste ou faux. Il n'y a pas 36 moyens pour le savoir, c'est de faire l'exprience. Toucher  la monnaie, c'est toujours une grande inconnue. A chaque QE de Ben Bernanke en son temps, ou de la BoJ, de la BCE maintenant, on entendait les hystriques "conomistes" de garde hurler  l'inflation (les mmes qui marktent le plus srieusement du monde des absurdits comme la rgle d'or ou la thorie des anticipations rationnelles). Aucun QE n'a provoqu de l'inflation, bien au contraire mme. Qui peut prtendre comprendre la monnaie en 2016 ? 

Tu poses aussi des questions supplmentaires auxquelles je n'avais pas pens (financement via la TVA, gel des salaires).

En comptant le salaire  vie de Friot, il y a combien de variantes du revenu de base qui circulent ?

----------


## GPPro

> @GPPro : d'ailleurs dans les commentaires, il y en a des marrants


Bah il a raison, jamais je ne coupe le budget recherche  Civ  ::D: 

Edit : le rageux du -1 devrait se calmer quand mme, a commence  se voir l...

----------


## Grogro

L'outre mer, tout le monde l'oublie en mtropole. Pourtant, c'est aussi la France : http://www.ipreunion.com/photo-du-jo...ang,44367.html

La crise ne cesse de saggraver  Mayotte. Voil comment la rpublique abandonne ceux qui se sont pourtant battus pour tre franais il y a 40 ans.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...). Voil comment la rpublique abandonne ceux qui se sont pourtant battus pour tre franais il y a 40 ans...


...et qui ont vot pour la dpartementalisation, c'est--dire l'annexion dfinitive, en 2011.

----------


## Invit

> La crise ne cesse de saggraver  Mayotte. Voil comment la rpublique abandonne ceux qui se sont pourtant battus pour tre franais il y a 40 ans.


La crise, si on en croit l'article, c'est les mahorais "qui se sont pourtant battus pour tre franais il y a 40 ans" qui aimeraient bien foutre les trangers dehors...
C'est le seul article que j'ai lu, donc c'est peut-tre un peu plus complexe que a, mais si des niois faisaient de mme se mettaient  traquer les immigrs et les expulser de chez eux, on les traiterait de gros fachos, non ?

----------


## Grogro

C'est un peu rducteur. Ce sont des flux migratoires monstrueusement plus levs que tout ce qu'on a connu en Europe, certes cette fois homognes (mme ethnie, mme culture). conomiquement c'est vraiment, vraiment pas beau  voir l bas. On en parle trs peu en mtropole. Je vais tcher de retrouver quelques liens. Dpartement le plus pauvre, plus fort taux de chmage, plus fort taux dillettrisme. A la Runion a chauffe souvent, mais c'est loin d'tre aussi tendu.

Pour proposer un autre sujet, matire  troller pour une semaine cloitrs au bureau, je vous propose les retraites : http://www.contrepoints.org/2013/06/...xante-huitards

Rgis, sers-moi une mauresque !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Pour proposer un autre sujet, matire  troller pour une semaine cloitrs au bureau, je vous propose les retraites : http://www.contrepoints.org/2013/06/...xante-huitards


C'est pas pour remettre 10 francs dans le jukebox, mais si c'est juste une question de pognon, je sais o il y en a...

----------


## Grogro

L'actu du jour, a commence  fuiter du ct du TISA : http://www.liberation.fr/planete/201...e-tisa_1455038

----------


## Invit

Si vous ne devez lire que deux papiers aujourd'hui, en plus de celui de Grogro lisez celui-l : 
http://www.laviedesidees.fr/Un-splen...a3_t3b.twitter
Une comparaison de la gestion des manifs par la police avec nos voisins europens.

----------


## Grogro

> Si vous ne devez lire que deux papiers aujourd'hui, en plus de celui de Grogro lisez celui-l : 
> http://www.laviedesidees.fr/Un-splen...a3_t3b.twitter
> Une comparaison de la gestion des manifs par la police avec nos voisins europens.


Intressant, mais j'ai arrt de lire au milieu. Trop de fautes d'orthographe, insupportable.

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'aimerais ouvrir le dbat sur ce qui se passe actuellement dans notre beau pays ! Je trouve d'ailleurs tonnant que personne n'est ouvert le dbat sur ce post... 

On a une situation intressante. D'un cot un gouvernement qui veut faire passer une loi, qui utilise le 49.3 pour viter que un rejet  l'assemble nationale, et de l'autre, un syndicat qui dcide de mobiliser au maximum contre cette mme loi.

Qui a raison, qui a tort ? Impossible de rpondre, et comme dans beaucoup de cas comme celui-ci, les torts sont videmment des deux cots.

Du cot du gouvernement, d'abord. Pass en force avec le 49.3, c'est un dni de dmocratie. Ensuite, pourquoi faire cette loi, maintenant ? A la fin du quinquennat ? Et puis, Hollande avait-il mandat pour une telle loi ? 

Ensuite, du cot de la CGT ? La CGT se prend apparemment pour LE syndicat reprsentatif des franais. Mais, bon, les chiffres ne parlent pas en leur faveur. 



> De la CGT et du peuple franais :"Donc, ce matin, face  la rsolution affiche du gouvernement  l'gard des blocages de raffineries (...), Philippe Martinez, le patron de la CGT, rplique : "Le Premier ministre joue un jeu dangereux en essayant (...) d'opposer la CGT aux citoyens et d'opposer la CGT aux salaris." La CGT serait donc le peuple franais ? On a regard les chiffres. Commenons par le plus simple, la CGT c'est peu d'entre nous : moins du tiers des 11% de salaris syndiqus en France (9% dans le priv). Pour tre prcis, la CGT c'est 686.000 adhrents, soit 2,6% des salaris franais. Ok mais ces 2,6% sont-ils reprsentatifs ? Jugez plutt : ge moyen du CGTiste : 49 ans ( la CGT : les 26-30 ans reprsentent 4%, les retraits 15%). Proportion de fonctionnaires : 42% (soit 2x plus que la part de la pop. active appartenant au secteur public), proportion d'ouvriers/employs : 67% (vs 28% dans la pop. active), proportion de femmes : 38% (10 points au-dessous de la pop. active)."


PS : pour les sources... google est ton ami !  :;): 

Alors, entre un gouvernement qui ne peut pas reculer sans perdre la face et les derniers brins de lgitimit, et un syndicat en perte de vitesse qui joue son vatout, les franais (mais qui se soucie de ceux-l) sont pris en tenaille, on se retrouve entre le marteau et l'enclume.

Alors, vous, vous en dites quoi ? Et comment voyez-vous la fin de ce conflit (qui n'a de social que le nom, c'est un conflit politique entre l'extrme gauche (CGT) et la gauche librale). Je dirais que c'est tout bnef' pour LR !  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

En dehors de ta conclusion (tout benef pour LR, ce qui  mon avis n'est pas garanti) je trouve que tu as bien rsum la situation.

----------


## Zirak

Pour moi la question n'est pas de savoir si la CGT est bien reprsentative des Franais en regardant le nombre de syndiqus CGT, la majorit des Franais tait contre cette loi, donc oui, dans le cas prsent, la CGT est bien reprsentative des Franais.

D'ailleurs, je ne comprends mme pas comment tu peux dire que les tords sont partags ? C'est donc un tord de ne pas laisser passer un dni de dmocratie et d'utiliser son droit de grve ?

La CGT appelle  la grve, et vu le peu de reprsentativit qu'ils ont dans les entreprises (tu le dis toi-mme), ils n'ont pas le "pouvoir" de forcer les gens  la grve. Si les gens suivent la grve, c'est bien que syndicaliss ou non,  la CGT ou non, ils sont d'accord avec ce combat, non ?

Aprs concernant les blocages, pour les quelques endroits effectivement bloqus (ce qui est loin d'tre une majorit), oui cela va au-del du droit de grve, mais si on y pense 2mn, cela ne change pas grand chose au rsultat, qu'une raffinerie soit bloque ou que le personnel soit seulement en grve (et donc que la raffinerie, ne raffine rien), au final, arrivera un moment o les pompes seront vides. ^^


Ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier galement, c'est que cette fois, les grvistes, ne font pas a pour leurs acquis personnels ou pour rclamer de meilleurs salaires pour eux, ces gens perdent des jours de salaires pour se battre pour tout le monde, eux, vous, moi, et tous ceux qui les traitent de cons car ils n'ont pas pu faire leur plein  cause des ptis vieux qui ont remplis assez de jerricanes pour bruler le pays.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En dehors de ta conclusion (tout benef pour LR, ce qui  mon avis n'est pas garanti) je trouve que tu as bien rsum la situation.


En effet, c'tait juste un trait d'hum(e)(o)ur.

----------


## macslan

> Pour moi la question n'est pas de savoir si la CGT est bien reprsentative des Franais en regardant le nombre de syndiqus CGT, la majorit des Franais tait contre cette loi, donc oui, dans le cas prsent, la CGT est bien reprsentative des Franais.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je ne comprends mme pas comment tu peux dire que les tords sont partags ? C'est donc un tord de ne pas laisser passer un dni de dmocratie et d'utiliser son droit de grve ?
> 
> La CGT appelle  la grve, et vu le peu de reprsentativit qu'ils ont dans les entreprises (tu le dis toi-mme), ils n'ont pas le "pouvoir" de forcer les gens  la grve. Si les gens suivent la grve, c'est bien que syndicaliss ou non,  la CGT ou non, ils sont d'accord avec ce combat, non ?
> 
> Aprs concernant les blocages, pour les quelques endroits effectivement bloqus (ce qui est loin d'tre une majorit), oui cela va au-del du droit de grve, mais si on y pense 2mn, cela ne change pas grand chose au rsultat, qu'une raffinerie soit bloque ou que le personnel soit seulement en grve (et donc que la raffinerie, ne raffine rien), au final, arrivera un moment o les pompes seront vides. ^^
> 
> 
> Ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier galement, c'est que cette fois, les grvistes, ne font pas a pour leurs acquis personnels ou pour rclamer de meilleurs salaires pour eux, ces gens perdent des jours de salaires pour se battre pour tout le monde, eux, vous, moi, et tous ceux qui les traitent de cons car ils n'ont pas pu faire leur plein  cause des ptis vieux qui ont remplis assez de jerricanes pour bruler le pays.


Et pendant ce tant la des entreprises ne faisant grve font faillites

----------


## Zirak

> Et pendant ce tant la des entreprises ne faisant grve font faillites


ne faisant pas ou en faisant ?

Une source quelconque  propos de ces faillites ? 



Si elles ne font pas grves et qu'elles font faillites, je ne vois pas trop le rapport.

Aprs si tu crois qu'une raffinerie d'essence ou une centrale nuclaire va faire faillite aprs 3/4 jours de grves ou mme 1 semaine, t'es loin du compte.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour moi la question n'est pas de savoir si la CGT est bien reprsentative des Franais en regardant le nombre de syndiqus CGT, la majorit des Franais tait contre cette loi, donc oui, dans le cas prsent, la CGT est bien reprsentative des Franais.


Une majorit des franaise serait contre cette loi ? Peut-tre. Je crois surtout qu'une majorit des franais n'a aucune ide de ce qu'il y a dans cette loi. Il y a la loi que combat la CGT, et la loi que dfend le gouvernement. C'est normalement le mme texte, mais pourtant,  les couter, a n'a rien  voir. Donc, comme je suis pragmatique, je dirais que la vrit se trouve entre les deux. 




> D'ailleurs, je ne comprends mme pas comment tu peux dire que les tords sont partags ? C'est donc un tord de ne pas laisser passer un dni de dmocratie et d'utiliser son droit de grve ?


Le droit de grve, OK ! Et le droit de ceux qui ne partagent pas leur avis d'aller bosser ?
Elle est o la dmocratie quand UN syndicat et un seul dcide avec ses 1% de la population de mettre tout le pays en pagaille ? D'empcher ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord, soit avec leur mouvement, soit avec leurs mthodes terroristes, de travailler, d'avoir des loisirs, de mettre en pril des vies ?




> La CGT appelle  la grve, et vu le peu de reprsentativit qu'ils ont dans les entreprises (tu le dis toi-mme), ils n'ont pas le "pouvoir" de forcer les gens  la grve. Si les gens suivent la grve, c'est bien que syndicaliss ou non,  la CGT ou non, ils sont d'accord avec ce combat, non ?


Ben, non ! En fait, je pense que nombre de gens sont contre le texte ( tort ou  raison, c'est un autre problme), mais sont galement contre les blocages, les violences, les casses, ...




> Aprs concernant les blocages, pour les quelques endroits effectivement bloqus (ce qui est loin d'tre une majorit), oui cela va au-del du droit de grve, mais si on y pense 2mn, cela ne change pas grand chose au rsultat, qu'une raffinerie soit bloque ou que le personnel soit seulement en grve (et donc que la raffinerie, ne raffine rien), au final, arrivera un moment o les pompes seront vides.


Oui, enfin quand 10 grvistes bloquent l'accs  l'entreprise en menaant ceux qui voudraient aller bosser ... (vue  Vern s/ Seiche (35))




> Ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier galement, c'est que cette fois, les grvistes, ne font pas a pour leurs acquis personnels ou pour rclamer de meilleurs salaires pour eux, ces gens perdent des jours de salaires pour se battre pour tout le monde, eux, vous, moi, et tous ceux qui les traitent de cons car ils n'ont pas pu faire leur plein  cause des ptis vieux qui ont remplis assez de jerricanes pour bruler le pays.


En fait, le problme il est aussi ici. Qu'est-ce que dfendent les grvistes au juste ? Si, on regarde d'un peu plus prt, ce qui est dfendu par la CGT, c'est ... la CGT, ou plutt, la direction centrale de la CGT. Ce qui a mis la CGT dans la rue, c'est le fameux article 2 du texte de loi, qui dit, en gros, que les accords nationaux pourront tre localement invalids et revus, au sein mme d'une entreprise. a ne remet pas en cause le dialogue social, au contraire, a remet juste en cause M. Martinez. Parce que la contestation du texte, au dmarrage, c'est quelques manifs de l'ultra-gauche et "nuit debout".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et pendant ce tant la des entreprises ne faisant grve font faillites


Enfin, si la CGT s'occupait du sort des travailleurs, a se saurait... La CGT c'est uniquement la protection des privilges de certains... ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

Faut arrter de prendre tes dsirs pour des ralits, les franais sont contre cette loi avec des scores allant de 70%  80+ en fonction des commanditaires, *y compris dans tes canards prfrs de droite*.

----------


## ManusDei

> Aprs concernant les blocages, pour les quelques endroits effectivement bloqus (ce qui est loin d'tre une majorit), oui cela va au-del du droit de grve, mais si on y pense 2mn, cela ne change pas grand chose au rsultat, qu'une raffinerie soit bloque ou que le personnel soit seulement en grve (et donc que la raffinerie, ne raffine rien), au final, arrivera un moment o les pompes seront vides. ^^


Ca reste un passage en force. Il est tout  fait hypocrite de gueuler que le gouvernement fait un passage en force avec le 49-3 et de soutenir un blocage par la force de la CGT. Parce que justement si la CGT ne bloquait pas il est pas dit qu'ils y ait suffisamment de grvistes pour empcher que la raffinerie puisse tourner. D'ailleurs si ils bloquent c'est mme probablement parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez nombreux.




> Une majorit des franaise serait contre cette loi ? Peut-tre. Je crois surtout qu'une majorit des franais n'a aucune ide de ce qu'il y a dans cette loi. Il y a la loi que combat la CGT, et la loi que dfend le gouvernement. C'est normalement le mme texte, mais pourtant,  les couter, a n'a rien  voir. Donc, comme je suis pragmatique, je dirais que la vrit se trouve entre les deux.


Suite aux modifications je ne sais pas trop o on en est aujourd'hui, mais le projet initial tait pourri (j'en avais lu une partie). J'ai des doutes sur la viabilit d'un projet parti d'un si mauvais pied, de plus vu le texte original c'est pas des amendements qu'il faut mais une rcriture plus ou moins complte (je met plus ou moins car j'avais pas tout lu).

----------


## Invit

> Pass en force avec le 49.3, c'est un dni de dmocratie.


S'il y a un article de la Constitution qui est anti-dmocratique, il faudrait peut-tre arrter de voter pour toute personne refusant de changer de Constitution, non ?
Parce que c'est pas en votant Jupp que a va changer.




> La CGT c'est uniquement la protection des privilges de certains..


Peux-tu me lister les privilges des salaris des raffineries Total ?




> Ensuite, du cot de la CGT ? La CGT se prend apparemment pour LE syndicat reprsentatif des franais. Mais, bon, les chiffres ne parlent pas en leur faveur.


La CGT se prend pour ce qu'elle est : le premier syndicat franais. Elle n'est pas plus reprsentative que le MEDEF, pourtant le dialogue social c'est toujours gouvernement+MEDEF+syndicats. Pourquoi nos dirigeants choisissent de ngocier avec des organisations non reprsentatives ?

Pour moi c'est exactement comme les lections. On peut ne pas tre content du systme mais c'est celui qui est place pour nous reprsenter. On reproche beaucoup aux abstentionnistes de l'ouvrir alors qu'ils ne votent pas, je suis assez tent de faire la mme chose pour ceux qui ne se dplacent pas pour les lections professionnelles...
Si vous ne voulez pas entendre la CGT, syndiquez-vous en masse  la CFDT qui soutient la loi !
(et il me semble que FO marche au ct de la CGT sur ce coup-l).

De plus, tu occultes les non-syndiqus qui prennent part  la grve.




> Je crois surtout qu'une majorit des franais n'a aucune ide de ce qu'il y a dans cette loi.


De mme qu'une majorit des franais ne connait pas le programme des personnes pour qui ils votent, pourtant on les laisse voter.




> Et le droit de ceux qui ne partagent pas leur avis d'aller bosser ?


C'est quoi le problme avec ceux qui veulent aller bosser ? S'ils sont pas grvistes, ils sont pays, non ? Si le patron suspend le salaire de tout le monde quand l'entreprise est bloque, c'est au patron qu'il faut s'en prendre, pas aux grvistes.

Faut pas oublier que le mouvement a t progressif. Il a commenc en mars, les blocages c'est depuis mme pas deux semaines. Au lieu de lcher du lest, ils rpondent par le 49.3. Je comprends que certains ptent les plombs.




> En fait, le problme il est aussi ici. Qu'est-ce que dfendent les grvistes au juste ?


Le retrait de la loi.




> Ce qui a mis la CGT dans la rue, c'est le fameux article 2 du texte de loi, qui dit, en gros, que les accords nationaux pourront tre localement invalids et revus, au sein mme d'une entreprise. a ne remet pas en cause le dialogue social, au contraire, a remet juste en cause M. Martinez.


Quand dans une entreprise sans reprsentation syndicale la direction fait passer un rfrendum pour valider une hausse du volume horaire  salaire constant (avec chantage aux licenciements co ou  la fermeture de la bote) qui va  l'encontre  d'un accord national, a ne remet pas en cause le dialogue social ?
Avec l'article 2, a ne servira plus  rien de ngocier des trucs pour l'ensemble des salaris puisque chaque entreprise pourra avoir des dispositions moins favorables. Alors si, le moyen de lutter contre a si a passe serait qu'il y ait plus de personne syndiques. Donc si la CGT ne pensait qu' sa gueule, elle laisserait pass le texte et lancerait une campagne massive d'adhsion en mode "on est votre seul espoir face au patronat".

Sinon je suis d'accord avec le reste de ton texte. Pourquoi, pourquoi maintenant, etc.




> Aprs si tu crois qu'une raffinerie d'essence ou une centrale nuclaire va faire faillite aprs 3/4 jours de grves ou mme 1 semaine, t'es loin du compte.


Oui, avec la hausse du prix du ptrole par rapport au trimestre dernier, Total gagne par semaine 5 fois ce qu'ils perdent  cause des blocages.
Et de toute faon ils s'en foutent, ils restent volontairement dficitaires en France pour ne pas payer d'impts (et mme recevoir de l'argent de l'Etat) alors qu'ils font +8 ou 9 milliards  l'chelle mondiale.




> Il est tout  fait hypocrite de gueuler que le gouvernement fait un passage en force avec le 49-3 et de soutenir un blocage par la force de la CGT. Parce que justement si la CGT ne bloquait pas il est pas dit qu'ils y ait suffisamment de grvistes pour empcher que la raffinerie puisse tourner. D'ailleurs si ils bloquent c'est mme probablement parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez nombreux.


De mme que sans 49.3, les dputs n'taient pas assez nombreux. Les blocages ont eu lieu aprs le 49.3, pour moi c'est tout  fait cohrent, ils ripostent en utilisant les mmes moyens d'action.

Il a fallu a pour venir  bout du CPE. Aujourd'hui, vous tes plutt contents que a ne soit pas pass, non ?

----------


## macslan

> ne faisant pas ou en faisant ?
> 
> Une source quelconque  propos de ces faillites ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Si elles ne font pas grves et qu'elles font faillites, je ne vois pas trop le rapport.
> 
> Aprs si tu crois qu'une raffinerie d'essence ou une centrale nuclaire va faire faillite aprs 3/4 jours de grves ou mme 1 semaine, t'es loin du compte.


je parle des entreprises qui ont besoin d'essence pour tourner

----------


## Zirak

> je parle des entreprises qui ont besoin d'essence pour tourner


Bah elles en achtent...

Il n'y a pas de pnurie... Il y a la rue sur les pompes car TF1 et BFM TV ont dit qu'il y allait avoir une pnurie, du coup tout le monde s'est ru dans les stations pour faire le plein et remplir des jerricanes. Les gens ont consomm en 3 jours, ce qu'ils consommaient en 10j ou plus, donc forcment les stations se vident, mais les gens ont eux-mmes cr la pnurie dont ils se plaignent...

Si je regarde les 2 / 3 stations dans ma ville, personne n'a t en rupture. Idem dans les villes alentours. Les stations ont t livres comme d'habitude. 


Si une boite fait faillite avec 3 jours sans essence, c'est que financirement, elle allait faire faillite de toutes faons... Elles font comment ces boites, quand il y a des intempries naturelles et qu'elles ne peuvent pas bosser ? Elles font faillites en 3 j ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Il a fallu a pour venir  bout du CPE. Aujourd'hui, vous tes plutt contents que a ne soit pas pass, non ?


Mauvais exemple, j'tais pour le CPE.

Le 49-3 aurait trs bien pu tre contr  l'Assemble. On en a dj discut y a quelques pages.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il n'y a pas de pnurie... Il y a la rue sur les pompes car TF1 et BFM TV ont dit qu'il y allait avoir une pnurie, du coup tout le monde s'est ru dans les stations pour faire le plein et remplir des jerricanes. Les gens ont consomm en 3 jours, ce qu'ils consommaient en 10j ou plus, donc forcment les stations se vident, mais les gens ont eux-mmes cr la pnurie dont ils se plaignent...
> 
> Si je regarde les 2 / 3 stations dans ma ville, personne n'a t en rupture. Idem dans les villes alentours. Les stations ont t livres comme d'habitude.


... Et sur rennes entre vendredi dernier et avant hier, les stations taient soient  sec, soit rationnes, et samedi les livraisons se faisaient au compte goutte (because grvistes et blocages, dixit le caissier de la station de vern s/ seiche samedi matin). Donc ouais, y'avait pas de pnurie au niveau gnral des stocks, par contre l'approvisionnement dans l'Ouest, c'tait clairement pas a... L a va mieux, on n'a plus les rationnements (ouf).

----------


## fcharton2

> Alors, vous, vous en dites quoi ? Et comment voyez-vous la fin de ce conflit (qui n'a de social que le nom, c'est un conflit politique entre l'extrme gauche (CGT) et la gauche librale).


Pour moi, ce "conflit" est essentiellement une opration de communication, par laquelle plusieurs catgories en perte d'influence essaient d'exister. 

En premier lieu, il y a le pouvoir en place, qui avait besoin d'une "grande rforme", qu'il a d'abord annonce en fanfare, avant de reculer en dsordre (en novlangue politicienne, on appelle cela tenir compte des sensibilits diffrentes...), puis de ravancer au son du canon ('fin, du 49.3), puis de tenir un discours martial, ou pas, mais si, enfin, a dpend. Ce grand charivari est  la rencontre de plusieurs plans de comm': celui de Macron, le libral-compatible, celui de Hollande, qui cherche  se recentrer, et celui de Valls, qui y trouve une occasion de jouer du menton. 

Ensuite, il y a la CGT, syndicat en perte de vitesse, dbord  sa gauche par Sud, qui avait tendance  exasprer sa base par son opposition systmatique, et dont l'image a t un peu ternie par quelques menues drives. Ils arrivent un peu tard sur le sujet, mais la valse hsitation du gouvernement leur a donn une occasion parfaite. 

Il faut leur ajouter tous les groupuscules de gauche-gauche, qui rvent d'un grand soir anticapitaliste qui n'arrivera ni par les urnes, ni avec le soutien d'une classe ouvrire qui vote  droite-droite (et qu'ils ne comprennent plus), et qui ont l une occasion inespre de passer  la tl.

Enfin, tu as la bourgeoisie de gauche, qui soutenu Hollande  la primaire, l'a lu, a t due sur le plan des ides, mais n'est finalement pas si mcontente que cela de la situation (et votera Jupp en 2017 pour cette raison). Elle trouve dans l'opposition  cette loi (dj rduite  la portion congrue) une bonne faon de rpter, sans risque, ses "valeurs", et de dcrire le monde meilleur qu'elle prtend dfendre. Elle peut aussi se la jouer Assemble Nationale de 1789, ou Mai 68 reloaded, avec Nuit Debout, de montrer qu'ils ne sont aussi "bohmes"... Ce ne sert  rien, mais a passe au 20 heures...

Et comme tout le monde a intrt  ce que cela dure (parce que sinon, le gouvernement sera ramen  son impopularit, son absence de majorit, et ses divisions internes, la CGT  sa lente dchance, la gauche gauche  sa cabine tlphonique et ses discussions de bistrot, et nos amis les bobos  leur premier "bo"), cela continue...

Comment cela va finir? A mon avis, entre les ponts, les vacances, le beau temps qui arrive, tout le monde va finir par en avoir marre, et on va rapidement chercher  "sortir par le haut", en dclarant que tout le monde a gagn. Je pense que le gouvernement va bricoler une sortie sans gloire, en vidant le texte  tel point que les opposants pourront dire qu'ils ont obtenu le retrait, et le gouvernement qu'il a tenu bon. Au pire, il retirera le projet, en proposant d'un remettre un autre en chantier, qu'on n'aura malheureusement pas le temps de faire d'ici 2017.

Aprs, tout le monde partira en vacances, et comme en septembre on sera dans les primaires, tout sera pardonn...

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> ... Et sur rennes entre vendredi dernier et avant hier, les stations taient soient  sec, soit rationnes, et samedi les livraisons se faisaient au compte goutte (because grvistes et blocages, dixit le caissier de la station de vern s/ seiche samedi matin). Donc ouais, y'avait pas de pnurie au niveau gnral des stocks, par contre l'approvisionnement dans l'Ouest, c'tait clairement pas a... L a va mieux, on n'a plus les rationnements (ouf).


Oui mais  sec  cause de quoi ? Pas  cause des problmes de livraison, ou de blocage, mais parce que les gens ont t faire des rserves alors qu'il n'y avait pas lieu, et qu'ils ont consomm 3 fois plus que d'habitude.

On annonce une pnurie pour que tout le monde se rue  la pompe, pile poil quand le prix de l'essence augmente, et en plus, a permet de tourner la colre de ceux qui n'ont pas pu faire le plein vers les manifestants, c'est une pierre deux coups pour le gouvernement...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Faut arrter de prendre tes dsirs pour des ralits, les franais sont contre cette loi avec des scores allant de 70%  80+ en fonction des commanditaires, *y compris dans tes canards prfrs de droite*.


Ils sont contre un texte dont ils ne connaissent pas la teneur, comme souvent. Ensuite, les sondages on leur fait dire ce que l'on veut. Et pour les journaux de droite (ce ne sont pas les miens, je ne possde aucun journal, dsol). Et puis, les journaux de droite, s'ils peuvent emmerder Hollande, tu crois qu'ils vont s'en priver ?




> Ca reste un passage en force. Il est tout  fait hypocrite de gueuler que le gouvernement fait un passage en force avec le 49-3 et de soutenir un blocage par la force de la CGT. Parce que justement si la CGT ne bloquait pas il est pas dit qu'ils y ait suffisamment de grvistes pour empcher que la raffinerie puisse tourner. D'ailleurs si ils bloquent c'est mme probablement parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez nombreux.


Tout  fait d'accord.




> Suite aux modifications je ne sais pas trop o on en est aujourd'hui, mais le projet initial tait pourri (j'en avais lu une partie). J'ai des doutes sur la viabilit d'un projet parti d'un si mauvais pied, de plus vu le texte original c'est pas des amendements qu'il faut mais une rcriture plus ou moins complte (je met plus ou moins car j'avais pas tout lu).


Je suis d'accord avec toi.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Oui mais  sec  cause de quoi ? Pas  cause des problmes de livraison, ou de blocage,


Ben si, justement. Tu additionnes des problmes dans les livraisons avec des gens qui se ruent sur les pompes, et paf, pnurie. Au passage, le rationnement  20L / voiture tait dj en place samedi dernier.

----------


## deuche

> Le droit de grve, OK ! Et le droit de ceux qui ne partagent pas leur avis d'aller bosser ?
> Elle est o la dmocratie quand UN syndicat et un seul dcide avec ses 1% de la population de mettre tout le pays en pagaille ? D'empcher ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord, soit avec leur mouvement, soit avec leurs mthodes terroristes, de travailler, d'avoir des loisirs, de mettre en pril des vies ?


Pourquoi n'entend on pas les termes de prises d'otages quand le gouvernement passe par le 49.3 ?
Pourquoi n'a t-on pas entendu le terme de prises d'otage quand Sarkozy a fait passer en force le trait de Lisbonne ?

Pourquoi n'a t-on pas entendu le terme prise d'otage quand les banques ont fait n'importe quoi et qu'il a fallut les sauver ?

Pourquoi n'entend t-on pas le terme dictature quand un jeune se prend 2 ans de prisons ferme pour avoir voler un paquet de riz, un de nouille et une boite de thon tandis que Cahusac continue de vivre sa vie tranquille ?

Pourquoi n'entend t-on pas le terme de haute trahison quand l'tat abandonne ses poursuites au sujet de la fraude fiscale et de Panama papers ?

Allez Jon, encore un effort et bientt tu qualifieras les grviste de terroristes.

----------


## Zirak

> Ben si, justement. Tu additionnes des problmes dans les livraisons avec des gens qui se ruent sur les pompes, et paf, pnurie. 
> 
> Au passage, le rationnement  20L / voiture tait dj en place samedi dernier.


Oui mais les annonces de pnurie et le rationnement taient dj en place *avant* que les mecs bloquent les dpts, au final, c'est bien ce que je dis, c'est les gens qui ont cr la pnurie, ils ne l'ont pas subie  cause des blocages.

Jusqu'en dbut de semaine, il n'y avait pas de problme de livraison (dixit des tmoignages de patrons de stations justement).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> S'il y a un article de la Constitution qui est anti-dmocratique, il faudrait peut-tre arrter de voter pour toute personne refusant de changer de Constitution, non ?


T'en connait qui mettent a dans leur programme, toi ?




> Peux-tu me lister les privilges des salaris des raffineries Total ?


C'est pas la majorit des adhrents, tu les trouves surtout  la SNCF, EDF et dans les administrations. Je ne te fais pas l'injure de te faire la liste des avantages de ces domaines.
Aprs, il y en a un peu partout et c'est, pour la CGT, bien pratique.




> La CGT se prend pour ce qu'elle est : le premier syndicat franais.


Reprsentant, quoi 1% des gens qui bossent ? 



> Elle n'est pas plus reprsentative que le MEDEF, pourtant le dialogue social c'est toujours gouvernement+MEDEF+syndicats. Pourquoi nos dirigeants choisissent de ngocier avec des organisations non reprsentatives ?


Parce que c'est de la politique et plus du social. Tu remplaces CGT par PC et MEDEF par LR, CFDT par PS, etc... Bref, il n'y a plus de dialogue social dans notre pays et ce depuis les annes 70 environ (peut-tre mme avant, d'ailleurs).



> Pour moi c'est exactement comme les lections. On peut ne pas tre content du systme mais c'est celui qui est place pour nous reprsenter. On reproche beaucoup aux abstentionnistes de l'ouvrir alors qu'ils ne votent pas, je suis assez tent de faire la mme chose pour ceux qui ne se dplacent pas pour les lections professionnelles...
> Si vous ne voulez pas entendre la CGT, syndiquez-vous en masse  la CFDT qui soutient la loi !
> (et il me semble que FO marche au ct de la CGT sur ce coup-l).


Je me dplace et vote rien ! Parce qu'aucun syndicat en France ne fait son boulot !




> De plus, tu occultes les non-syndiqus qui prennent part  la grve.


Les retraits (plus concerns, mais comme ils s'emmerdent, a les occupe), les chmeurs, l aussi a les occupent, par contre, s'ils retrouvent du boulot ce seront les premiers  rler contre le prochaine blocage de la CGT ! C'est de ceux-l que tu parles ?




> De mme qu'une majorit des franais ne connait pas le programme des personnes pour qui ils votent, pourtant on les laisse voter.


Je n'ai vu personne aller dans la rue contre un programme politique !




> C'est quoi le problme avec ceux qui veulent aller bosser ? S'ils sont pas grvistes, ils sont pays, non ? Si le patron suspend le salaire de tout le monde quand l'entreprise est bloque, c'est au patron qu'il faut s'en prendre, pas aux grvistes.


Ceux qui ne peuvent aller bosser parce que plus de carburant, pas de transport en commun, ben... Ils ne sont pas pays. Et puis, c'est la CGT qui va payer les salaires des grvistes ? Et de ceux qui vont se retrouver au chmage parce que leur boite aura coul  cause des manifs, c'est aussi la CGT qui va les payer ?




> Faut pas oublier que le mouvement a t progressif. Il a commenc en mars, les blocages c'est depuis mme pas deux semaines. Au lieu de lcher du lest, ils rpondent par le 49.3. Je comprends que certains ptent les plombs.


Je n'ai jamais donn raison au gouvernement sur l'utilisation du 49.3. Je dis juste que faire la grve, OK, des manifs, OK, bloqu, cass, ... non !




> Quand dans une entreprise sans reprsentation syndicale la direction fait passer un rfrendum pour valider une hausse du volume horaire  salaire constant (avec chantage aux licenciements co ou  la fermeture de la bote) qui va  l'encontre  d'un accord national, a ne remet pas en cause le dialogue social ?
> Avec l'article 2, a ne servira plus  rien de ngocier des trucs pour l'ensemble des salaris puisque chaque entreprise pourra avoir des dispositions moins favorables. Alors si, le moyen de lutter contre a si a passe serait qu'il y ait plus de personne syndiques. Donc si la CGT ne pensait qu' sa gueule, elle laisserait pass le texte et lancerait une campagne massive d'adhsion en mode "on est votre seul espoir face au patronat".


Le texte dit 2 choses. Dans un premier cas, dans les grandes entreprises, ce sont les reprsentants syndicaux qui devront accepter ou refuser l'accord propos. Le seul truc, c'est que cet accord pourra tre en contradiction avec ce que la centrale aura ngoci (perte d'influence de M. Martinez). Le syndicat n'a pas  y perdre !
Dans les petites entreprises sans reprsentation syndicale, c'est par rfrendum de tous les salaris que l'accord pourra tre obtenu. Tu vois  une petite entreprise faire du chantage, toi ? Je pense que tu as une vision trange du monde du travail. 




> Il a fallu a pour venir  bout du CPE. Aujourd'hui, vous tes plutt contents que a ne soit pas pass, non ?


J'avoue que je n'tais pas contre le CPE. 




> Oui mais  sec  cause de quoi ? Pas  cause des problmes de livraison, ou de blocage, mais parce que les gens ont t faire des rserves alors qu'il n'y avait pas lieu, et qu'ils ont consomm 3 fois plus que d'habitude.
> 
> On annonce une pnurie pour que tout le monde se rue  la pompe, pile poil quand le prix de l'essence augmente, et en plus, a permet de tourner la colre de ceux qui n'ont pas pu faire le plein vers les manifestants, c'est une pierre deux coups pour le gouvernement...


Comme l'a dit DevTroglodyte, si tu avais t  Rennes, tu ne dirais pas cela. Quand Valls a dit que seules 1 station sur 5 en France tait en pnurie, il n'a pas prcis que toutes les stations en pnurie taient dans le mme secteur gographique ! Et que si tu faisais la mme tude,  Rennes par exemple, on a eu quasi 100% des stations sans carburant ! On a siphonn nos propres vhicules pour permettre  certains de nos collgues de rouler !

----------


## Mouvii

Hum, prise d'otage n'est pas le bon terme. Et j'avais entendu que c'tait 2 mois que le gars s'est pris, pas 2 ans (ce qui est tout de mme inadmissible sachant que c'tait pour sa survie, Cazuac Cahuzac et autres volent des millions et peuvent continuer  se taper des putes tranquillou).

_Edit : Cazuac c'est de l'eau nan ?_

----------


## Zirak

> Comme l'a dit DevTroglodyte, si tu avais t  Rennes, tu ne dirais pas cela. Quand Valls a dit que seules 1 station sur 5 en France tait en pnurie, il n'a pas prcis que toutes les stations en pnurie taient dans le mme secteur gographique ! Et que si tu faisais la mme tude,  Rennes par exemple, on a eu quasi 100% des stations sans carburant ! On a siphonn nos propres vhicules pour permettre  certains de nos collgues de rouler !


Bah fallait pas habiter  Rennes que veux-tu que je te dise ?  ::mouarf:: 

Ce n'est pas parce que c'tait la merde  Rennes, que du coup, c'tait la merde partout, et que a justifie tes propos...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bah fallait pas habiter  Rennes que veux-tu que je te dise ? 
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que c'tait la merde  Rennes, que du coup, c'tait la merde partout, et que a justifie tes propos...


L'inverse est aussi vrai : le fait que a n'ait t la merde dans le reste de la France qu'aprs les discours alarmistes des mdias et avant les rels blocages ne veut pas dire que c'tait aussi le cas en Bretagne - Pays de Loire. Nos grands amis les mdias ont pris un problme finalement assez local pour le transformer en crise nationale. GG a eux  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> L'inverse est aussi vrai : le fait que a n'ait t la merde dans le reste de la France qu'aprs les discours alarmistes des mdias et avant les rels blocages ne veut pas dire que c'tait aussi le cas en Bretagne - Pays de Loire.


Oui bien entendu, mais j'ai tout de mme l'impression que les problmes, avant le dbut de la semaine, de "vraies pnuries" (si je puis dire), comme vous avez eu  Rennes, taient relativement minoritaires (aprs cela ne veut pas dire que ce n'est pas chiant pour autant pour ceux que cela concerne).





> Nos grands amis les mdias ont pris un problme finalement assez local pour le transformer en crise nationale. GG a eux


Les mdias et le gouvernement.

Car le gouvernement ne s'est pas priv pour parler de pnurie aussi, comme je le disais plus tt, a a pouss les gens  la pompe, juste quand le prix du baril augmente, et que cela permet  l'Etat de se faire un peu plus de TVA, c'est une drle de concidence... Et encore une fois, a dtourne l'attention et la colre d'une partie de la population envers le gouvernement, vers les grvistes, c'est tout bnef pour eux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pourquoi n'entend on pas les termes de prises d'otages quand le gouvernement passe par le 49.3 ?


Parce que c'est lgal et dans la constitution ( ce propos, est-il prvu dans le programme de l'UPR de supprimer cet article ?).



> Pourquoi n'a t-on pas entendu le terme de prises d'otage quand Sarkozy a fait passer en force le trait de Lisbonne ?


C'tait un vote  l'AN, tout  fait respectueux des lois franaises. Mme si, pour ma part c'est une trahison du peuple franais, Sarko avait la loi avec lui !



> Pourquoi n'a t-on pas entendu le terme prise d'otage quand les banques ont fait n'importe quoi et qu'il a fallut les sauver ?


L encore, ce fut la dcision des tats de sauver les banques. 



> Pourquoi n'entend t-on pas le terme dictature quand un jeune se prend 2 ans de prisons ferme pour avoir voler un paquet de riz, un de nouille et une boite de thon tandis que Cahusac continue de vivre sa vie tranquille ?


Cahuzac n'a pas t jug ! 


> Le procs de lancien ministre du budget, Jrme Cahuzac, a t suspendu, mercredi 10 fvrier, et reprendra le 5 septembre.





> Pourquoi n'entend t-on pas le terme de haute trahison quand l'tat abandonne ses poursuites au sujet de la fraude fiscale et de Panama papers ?


Sources ? Il me semble que pour l'instant l'enqute est en cours.



> Allez Jon, encore un effort et bientt tu qualifieras les grviste de terroristes.


En parlant de terrorisme. Que penses-tu du fait que, tant en "tat d'urgence", il est assez tonnant que des mouvements comme "Nuit debout" ou les manifs ultra-violente menes par la CGT, soient autorises? Et que penses-tu de l'agression sauvage de 2 policiers en voiture et en fonction par des voyous cagouls ? (en regardant la vido, j'ai trouv incroyable de sang froid l'attitude du policier. L'envie de prendre son flingue et de tirer sur cette lche ordure cagoule, m'a dmang... S'il l'avait fait, je l'aurais soutenu !)

----------


## Invit

> Le 49-3 aurait trs bien pu tre contr  l'Assemble. On en a dj discut y a quelques pages.


Oui mais en faisant tomber le gouvernement ! Tu peux tre contre un texte sans forcment vouloir destituer ton gouvernement et faire exploser la majorit.
Vous tes contre ce texte ? Allez-y mais je fais tout pter ? L'Assemble, le gouvernement, tout ! a pour le coup c'est une mthode de terroriste. C'est comme Valls qui menace de dmissionner si a passe pas. C'est quoi ces faons de faire ?




> T'en connait qui mettent a dans leur programme, toi ?


Tout ceux qui sont pour une VIme Rpublique : Bayrou, Mluche, le NPA... Je sais plus o en sont les Verts sur le sujet (ni sur rien d'ailleurs).




> Les retraits (plus concerns, mais comme ils s'emmerdent, a les occupe), les chmeurs, l aussi a les occupent, par contre, s'ils retrouvent du boulot ce seront les premiers  rler contre le prochaine blocage de la CGT ! C'est de ceux-l que tu parles ?


Non, plutt ceux-l : 
http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contribu...r-plaisir.html
Et je parle de grvistes, pas de manifestant. Les retraits, les chmeurs ou les tudiants ne peuvent pas faire grve par dfinition. Vu le niveau de violence des manifs, a m'tonnerait que des retraits y aillent juste pour s'occuper.




> Je n'ai jamais donn raison au gouvernement sur l'utilisation du 49.3. Je dis juste que faire la grve, OK, des manifs, OK, bloqu, cass, ... non !


A quoi a sert de faire une grve qui n'embte personne ? Ou plutt : pourquoi le gouvernement couterait des gens qui manifestent mais ne sont absolument pas gnants ?
Oh tiens, une manif absolument pacifique qui ne drange personne et n'impacte pas l'conomie du pays ! Je vais les couter et retirer mon projet de loi parce que je suis gentil !
On a jamais rien obtenu en demandant juste gentiment. Ok, t'tais peut-tre pour le CPE, mais tes congs et tout le reste, tu crois que tu les as eus comment ?




> Tu vois une petite entreprise faire du chantage, toi ? Je pense que tu as une vision trange du monde du travail.


Bah oui, sinon cet article ne servirait absolument  rien !
Pourquoi les gens accepteront de voter une proposition de la direction leur faisant faire 40h payes 35 sinon ? C'est bien parce qu'on leur dira "c'est a ou on met la clef sous la porte / on licencie".
T'es conscient que c'est forcment des trucs dfavorables pour les salaris qui seront vots quand mme ? Parce que pour faire des trucs plus cools que ce qu'il y a dans le code du travail, mon employeur a pas besoin de a. Il suffit qu'il l'crive dans mon contrat.
Donc explique-moi comment on obtient l'accord de quelqu'un pour lui faire accepter un truc pas sympa ?




> Bla bla, truc faisant l'apologie de la violence et de l'usage des armes  feu.


Tu sais qu'en vrai les voitures explosent pas comme dans les films amricains ? A aucun moment leur vie n'taient en danger.
Quand au flic que tout le monde admire, c'est vrai que c'est rare en ce moment mais il a su faire un usage de la violence proportionnel  la menace (son agresseur avait une espce de canne  pche). Bref, il a fait son boulot. On va pas lui remettre une mdaille ? Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'on lui a remis une mdaille et qu'il a eu une promotion.
Repasse toi la vido (http://www.sudouest.fr/2016/05/19/vi...-2368003-7.php) et imagine le abattre son agresseur dans les mmes circonstances. C'est compltement en dehors de la lgitime dfense.




> Que penses-tu du fait que, tant en "tat d'urgence", il est assez tonnant que des mouvements comme "Nuit debout" ou les manifs ultra-violente menes par la CGT, soient autorises?


Que penses-tu d'un gouvernement qui utilise des dispositifs anti-terroristes contre ses opposants politiques ?

Que penses-tu de a ?
https://twitter.com/OneRadex/status/736171233075712001 (le contexte : elle voulait donner un pull au mec qui s'est fait arrter torse-poil https://twitter.com/OneRadex/status/736173238569578496)
Ou de a ?
https://twitter.com/XavierLalu/statu...68047317909504
Peux-tu m'expliquer qu'elle tait l'utilit de lancer cette grenade, qui plus est avec autant de dsinvolture ?
https://twitter.com/gerardfiloche/st...77308923465728




> Sources ? Il me semble que pour l'instant l'enqute est en cours.


http://www.lesechos.fr/finance-march...le-2001518.php
Faudra qu'on m'explique en quoi a concerne le Snat.
Sinon il y a deux semaines quelqu'un a pris du ferme pour avoir vol un paquet de ptes.

----------


## Zirak

> En parlant de terrorisme. Que penses-tu du fait que, tant en "tat d'urgence", il est assez tonnant que des mouvements comme "Nuit debout" ou les manifs ultra-violente menes par la CGT, soient autorises? Et que penses-tu de l'agression sauvage de 2 policiers en voiture et en fonction par des voyous cagouls ? (en regardant la vido, j'ai trouv incroyable de sang froid l'attitude du policier. L'envie de prendre son flingue et de tirer sur cette lche ordure cagoule, m'a dmang... S'il l'avait fait, je l'aurais soutenu !)


Penses-tu que si longtemps aprs les attentats, qu'il soit normal que nous soyons toujours en tat d'urgence, alors que normalement c'est un truc limit  15 jours ?

Que penses-tu des policiers qui matraquent et gaz des gens qui manifestent calmement, au lieu de n'apprhender que les casseurs, comme cela se fait dans d'autres pays ?


Sinon, un petit exemple de ce que je disais :

http://www.ifop.com/media/poll/3401-1-study_file.pdf

Plus de 60% des Franais sont contre la loi travail, et la plupart ne sont pas contre les manifestations ni les blocages.

Les catgories les plus contre, sont les retraits, et les cadres / patrons de droite (enfin surtout LR).

Comme dirait Desproges : "Etonnant non ?'

----------


## deuche

> Hum, prise d'otage n'est pas le bon terme. Et j'avais entendu que c'tait 2 mois que le gars s'est pris, pas 2 ans (ce qui est tout de mme inadmissible sachant que c'tait pour sa survie, Cazuac et autres volent des millions et peuvent continuer  se taper des putes tranquillou).


2 mois oui pardon, j'ai fait l'amalgame avec Cahusac qui mriterait des annes.
http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2016...-d-ironie.html

----------


## Grogro

> Faut arrter de prendre tes dsirs pour des ralits, les franais sont contre cette loi avec des scores allant de 70%  80+ en fonction des commanditaires, *y compris dans tes canards prfrs de droite*.


C'est vrai, mais le franais est trs contradictoire. Car tout indique galement que l'analyse co de Macron/Valls qui a abouti  la rdaction de ce texte (les "charges", la thorie orthodoxe du chmage, la soi-disant "flexibilit", la comptitivit-cot, "remettre la France au travail") est majoritaire dans l'opinion publique. Jupp domine ainsi trs largement les sondages avec un programme qui n'a rien  envier  la loi El Konnerie.

----------


## deuche

Les chmeurs ne peuvent pas faire grve par dfinition ?
C'est un peu oublier le contexte historique du mot grve.

Ce mot vient de la place du mme nom  Paris, o les demandeurs d'emploi se rendaient pour faire le piquet. Ensuite les patrons venaient chercher les ouvriers ici mme pour les embaucher.

Alors non seulement les chmeurs devraient faire grve mais en plus il devraient savoir aussi que sous les pavets, c'est la plage.

Car en fait, la place de la grve est au bord de l'eau et il s'y trouvait des gravas. Et sous les gravats le sable.

Bref, chmeur, chmeuse bouges ton cul, ramasse des pavets et fait la grves. Et si des CRS sous les ordres de nos connards veulent te dloger tu lui balances des pavets. Ta revendication est simple : tu veux du boulot.

Fallait pas laisser les multinationales nous prendre en otage pour dlocaliser grce aux bnfices qu'elles ont fait sur notre dos.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui mais en faisant tomber le gouvernement ! Tu peux tre contre un texte sans forcment vouloir destituer ton gouvernement et faire exploser la majorit.
> Vous tes contre ce texte ? Allez-y mais je fais tout pter ? L'Assemble, le gouvernement, tout ! a pour le coup c'est une mthode de terroriste. C'est comme Valls qui menace de dmissionner si a passe pas. C'est quoi ces faons de faire ?


Ben, j'ai du mal  comprendre. S'ils sont d'accord avec le gouvernement, ils votent la loi, sinon, ben ils l'obligent  dmissionner, et Hollande nomme quelqu'un d'autre. C'est pas a la dmocratie. Une motion de censure, n'oblige en rien le Prsident  dissoudre l'assemble, que je sache. 




> Tout ceux qui sont pour une VIme Rpublique : Bayrou, Mluche, le NPA... Je sais plus o en sont les Verts sur le sujet (ni sur rien d'ailleurs).


Je ne me suis pas encore pench sur le programme de Bayrou, car je ne suis pas sr qu'il se prsente. Pour les autres.  ::ptdr::  Non, franchement ! Mluche ! Et pire, NPA ! Pourquoi regarderais-je le programme d'un parti qui crie haut et fort qu'il ne veut pas gouverner ? C'est une blague ? Quant aux "verts", ils sont o ? 





> A quoi a sert de faire une grve qui n'embte personne ? Ou plutt : pourquoi le gouvernement couterait des gens qui manifestent mais ne sont absolument pas gnants ?


T'as vu le gouvernement bloqu ? Les dputs coincs ? Valls revient d'Isral, je n'ai pas entendu dire qu'il avait t bloqu  l'aroport. Hollande est au Japon, d'aprs toi, combien de manifestant pour l'empcher datterrir ou de rentrer  l'lyse ?




> tes congs et tout le reste, tu crois que tu les as eus comment ?


En bossant !  ::mouarf:: 




> Bah oui, sinon cet article ne servirait absolument  rien !
> Pourquoi les gens accepteront de voter une proposition de la direction leur faisant faire 40h payes 35 sinon ? C'est bien parce qu'on leur dira "c'est a ou on met la clef sous la porte / on licencie".
> T'es conscient que c'est forcment des trucs dfavorables pour les salaris qui seront vots quand mme ?


Tout dpend de ce que tu appelles dfavorable. Entre, boss 40h au lieu de 35 pendant 1 an et garder son emploi, ou pointer au chmage avec la facilit qu'il y a d'en trouver... Aujourd'hui les boites se meurent petit  petit et finissent par couler. S'il avait t possible de ngocier pour tenter l'entreprise, on aurait peut-tre pas un taux de chmage aussi lev. J'aimerais bien connaitre UNE boite, ou le blocage des ngociations par la CGT, c'est sold par autre chose qu'une fermeture... 



> Tu sais qu'en vrai les voitures explosent pas comme dans les films amricains ? A aucun moment leur vie n'taient en danger.


Visiblement, tu n'as jamais assist  l'incendie d'un vhicule. Pour ta gouverne, ils avaient srieusement intrt  se barrer de la voiture. 
Et que dire des juges qui ont autoris ces types  manifester contre l'avis de la police ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Penses-tu que si longtemps aprs les attentats, qu'il soit normal que nous soyons toujours en tat d'urgence, alors que normalement c'est un truc limit  15 jours ?


C'est vrai que comme tous les terroristes ont t arrts ou tus, le risque d'attentat est proche de 0, aujourd'hui.



> Que penses-tu des policiers qui matraquent et gaz des gens qui manifestent calmement, au lieu de n'apprhender que les casseurs, comme cela se fait dans d'autres pays ?


Pas de casseurs, pas de violence policire... 
Les dgts causs par les casseurs devraient tre pays par les organisateurs, a les responsabiliserait peut-tre...




> Sinon, un petit exemple de ce que je disais :
> 
> http://www.ifop.com/media/poll/3401-1-study_file.pdf
> 
> Plus de 60% des Franais sont contre la loi travail, et la plupart ne sont pas contre les manifestations ni les blocages.


Comme je l'ai dj dit, un sondage on lui fait dire ce que l'on veut.
Tiens, un autre sondage assez parlant. 100% des personnes de mon bureau souhaite prendre un caf maintenant...  ::ptdr:: 
PS : Il n'y a pas vraiment de faute d'accord en 100% des personnes et "souhaite" car je suis seul dans mon bureau !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est vrai que comme tous les terroristes ont t arrts ou tus, le risque d'attentat est proche de 0, aujourd'hui.


Ah donc on reste en tat d'urgence ad-vitam aeternam ? Sympa...





> Pas de casseurs, pas de violence policire...


Ah ?

Dans les autres pays, il y a des casseurs, et ils sont grs par les forces de l'ordre, sans forcment gazer et matraquer la moiti des manifestants.

Si tu gazes des innocents, faut pas s'tonner que les innocents se rallient aux casseurs contre les forces de l'ordre...





> Les dgts causs par les casseurs devraient tre pays par les organisateurs, a les responsabiliserait peut-tre...


Les casseurs tant indpendant des manifestants, je ne vois pas trop la rapport...

Mais oui, tu as raison, au temps que ce soit des civils qui fassent rgner l'ordre, c'est tellement plus logique, avec tous les dangers que cela comporte, plutt que ce soit les forces de l'ordre avec toutes leurs protections...

Tu devrais voter pour l'autre fou qui veut retourner au 17me sicle, il veut autoriser le port d'arme, tu pourras descendre toi-mme le manifestant qui bloque ta pompe  essence.  :;): 





> Tiens, un autre sondage assez parlant. 100% des personnes de mon bureau souhaite prendre un caf maintenant... 
> PS : Il n'y a pas vraiment de faute d'accord en 100% des personnes et "souhaite" car je suis seul dans mon bureau !


Ne lance pas des discussions srieuses si c'est pour troller dans tes rponses derrire, c'est franchement fatiguant.

----------


## Invit

> Ben, j'ai du mal  comprendre. S'ils sont d'accord avec le gouvernement, ils votent la loi, sinon, ben ils l'obligent  dmissionner, et Hollande nomme quelqu'un d'autre.


Tu peux faire partie d'un groupe sans tre d'accord avec 100% de ses ides, non ? Et c'est pas parce que t'es pas d'accord sur un truc que t'as envie de changer de gouvernement.



> C'est pas a la dmocratie. Une motion de censure, n'oblige en rien le Prsident  dissoudre l'assemble, que je sache.


Si la motion de censure tait pass, le PS aurait exclu ceux qui l'auraient vot => perte de majorit, ce qui revient  peu prs au mme.




> Pas de casseurs, pas de violence policire...


Regarde mes vidos, a a l'air d'tre des casseurs ? Quand ils balancent une grenade dans une foule sans regarder, ils ciblent les casseurs ?
En fait quand bien mme ce seraient des casseurs, je vois pas trop en quoi a justifie les violences. La police a le droit d'employer la violence pour apprhender quelqu'un ou empcher un acte grave. A quoi a sert de cogner quelqu'un, mme un casseur, et de le laisser partir ?




> Pour ta gouverne, ils avaient srieusement intrt  se barrer de la voiture.


Ce qu'ils ont fait. Tu vois, il n'y avait absolument pas besoin de les abattre comme des chiens.




> Les dgts causs par les casseurs devraient tre pays par les organisateurs, a les responsabiliserait peut-tre...


Ouais mais c'est con, dans un tat de droit on est responsable que de ses actes, pas de ceux des autres. C'est un peu comme si je venais  ton mariage, que je saccageais la mairie et qu'on te faisait payer  ::mrgreen:: 




> Et que dire des juges qui ont autoris ces types  manifester contre l'avis de la police ?


D'une part les autorisations de manifestation viennent des prfets (donc des chefs des flics). 
D'autre part c'est vraiment pas de bol, mais cet vnement a eu lieu en marge d'une manifestation... de la police  ::bravo::  Tu sais, cette manif o les flics se sont fait signer des autographes par les lus FN ?
Mais je me pose aussi la question : est-ce qu'un prfet qui autorise dans ce contexte une manif "contre la haine anti-flic" ne cherchait pas  provoquer ce genre d'incident ?




> Si tu gazes des innocents, faut pas s'tonner que les innocents se rallient aux casseurs contre les forces de l'ordre...


C'est exactement ce qui est dit dans le papier que j'ai post l'autre jour.



> La nouvelle psychologie des foules, inspire par des psychologues sociaux, au premier rang desquels Stephen Reicher et Otto Adang [7], sappuie sur une ide simple, inspire dune dmarche dobservation exprimentale et participative. Toute prsence relle ou psychologique hostile au groupe minore lindividualit des membres du groupe, qui tendent alors  former un bloc uniforme, tendu vers la rduction ou lloignement du danger peru. Les membres du groupe expriment leur appartenance en affichant les traits et les normes les plus distinctifs de leur groupe face aux membres de lautre groupe. Lorsque cette prsence sestompe, leurs relations sinscrivent davantage dans un contexte interindividuel o ils peuvent affirmer des caractristiques qui les diffrencient des membres de leur(s) groupe(s) : lhomognit et la solidarisation au sein du groupe se dsagrgent.





> Dans ce modle, il est possible de comprendre comment certains cortges a priori paisibles peuvent se transformer en action collective violente, alors que des manifestations supposes agressives se droulent sans heurts. Ici, lusage indiscrimin de la force par la police durant un vnement protestataire est susceptible davoir un impact ngatif sur les dynamiques de la foule, dont la cohsion se renforce  lencontre dun adversaire tout dsign : la police. Pour les auteurs dont nous parlons, il est donc ncessaire dviter tout recours indiscrimin  la force, pour viter toute radicalisation de la foule : que ceux qui manifestent sans intention malveillante se trouvent solidaires de ceux dont lintention tait den dcoudre.

----------


## dlandelle

La loi travail est une diversion, du damage limitation.
Le vrai problme est cach derrire, dans cette "procdure acclre" vote par presque personne :

http://www.senat.fr/dossier-legislatif/pjl15-286.html
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...71.asp#P766062

Notons au passage le contresens presque insultant utilisant le mot "accession" au lieu du mot "invasion".

Les bases militaires amricaines et les missiles reviennent en France, comme avant 1966 quand De Gaule les a virs.
Le tout pay  nos frais.
Avec comme objectif vident la guerre.

Les infrastructures du type LGV ou NDDL sont clairement inutiles au public, et prsentent toutes les caractristiques d'un dploiement militaire : plateformes "a vue" l'une de l'autre, zones de stockages, hliports, primtre de scurit barbel, tranches, systmes de communication et de surveillance...

----------


## ManusDei

Pour NDDL je sais pas, mais si tu commences  venir expliquer aux gens (et au entreprises)  Toulouse que la LGV a sert  rien tu vas tre reu frachement.

----------


## Marco46

> Pourquoi n'entend on pas les termes de prises d'otages quand le gouvernement passe par le 49.3 ?


C'est le seul point sur lequel je suis en dsaccord, qualifier le 49.3 de prise d'otage c'est de l'ignorance pure et simple. Malheureusement nombre de gauchos tombent dans ce sketch facile et idiot. C'est bien dommage.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est le seul point sur lequel je suis en dsaccord, qualifier le 49.3 de prise d'otage c'est de l'ignorance pure et simple. Malheureusement nombre de gauchos tombent dans ce sketch facile et idiot. C'est bien dommage.


Oui mais c'est valable dans les deux sens, une grve, qui est un droit constitutionnel, n'est pas plus une prise d'otage que le 49.3, mais c'est pourtant une appellation qui revient  chaque grve (loi travail ou autre).

----------


## deuche

Il ne faut pas inverser la situation. Quand des gens font la grve, les mdias parlent de prise d'otage alors qu'il s'agit d'un droit constitutionnel.

Quand on parle du 49.3 sur la li du tragail, on parle de droit constitutionnel quand 75% du peuple s'y oppose.

Dans ce contexte on peut lgitimement dsapprouver l'usage de cet article et pointer du doigt les derives de ce qu'il reste de notre dmocratie.

@Jon : l'upr prvoit le rfrendum d'initiative populaire avec mise en application obligatoire.
Donc dans ce cas prcis, il suffirait de dclencher une votation et le problme serait rgl.

Tu te rends compte Jon ? L'upr est pour la dmocratie !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @Jon : l'upr prvoit le rfrendum d'initiative populaire avec mise en application obligatoire.
> Donc dans ce cas prcis, il suffirait de dclencher une votation et le problme serait rgl.
> 
> Tu te rends compte Jon ? L'upr est pour la dmocratie !


Je ne dois pas avoir la mme dfinition du mot dmocratie que l'UPR. J'ai du mal  accoler dmocratie, avec contrle des mdias, des syndicats, ...
Quant au rfrendum d'initiative populaire, prvu en effet dans votre programme, sa mise en uvre, sa couverture et son application ne sont pas, elles, dtailles. Il est donc difficile de dire de quoi il retournera exactement.

----------


## macslan

> Je ne dois pas avoir la mme dfinition du mot dmocratie que l'UPR. J'ai du mal  accoler dmocratie, avec contrle des mdias, des syndicats, ...
> Quant au rfrendum d'initiative populaire, prvu en effet dans votre programme, sa mise en uvre, sa couverture et son application ne sont pas, elles, dtailles. Il est donc difficile de dire de quoi il retournera exactement.


Tant qu'ils comprennent que le rsultat peut ne pas aller dans leur sens a va

----------


## Grogro

Nous arrivons en juin et la gnration 1998 passe son bac dans quelques semaines. La dmographie, on en parle peu, on en parle trs peu (a vaut mieux pour la classe jacassante, car il y a matire  alimenter certaines peurs, mais ne nous garons pas). 

L'tat de l'art actuellement  l'inscription dans les tudes suprieures, c'est un incroyable chaos chaque septembre depuis la gnralisation du processus APB : http://www.lechorepublicain.fr/dossi...8755-6683.html

Aucune projection n'a jamais t faite pour accueillir ce public supplmentaire, toujours plus nombreux au fur et  mesure qu'on s'approche des 80% d'une classe d'ge au bac (l'objectif tait fix  l'an 2000. On devrait l'atteindre avant 2020), sans compter la nouvelle politique des quotas qui invite  l'envoi massif des bacheliers pro en BTS. On a oubli en chemin qu'il y a eu un pic des naissances en 2000 : http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...ndaire_1373580

Avec des facults de plus en plus satures, dans des locaux qui tombent souvent en ruine (l'architecture des annes 60 vieillit trs mal). Ca va faire encore plus mal d'ici 2 ans.

----------


## macslan

> Nous arrivons en juin et la gnration 1998 passe son bac dans quelques semaines. La dmographie, on en parle peu, on en parle trs peu (a vaut mieux pour la classe jacassante, car il y a matire  alimenter certaines peurs, mais ne nous garons pas). 
> 
> L'tat de l'art actuellement  l'inscription dans les tudes suprieures, c'est un incroyable chaos chaque septembre depuis la gnralisation du processus APB : http://www.lechorepublicain.fr/dossi...8755-6683.html
> 
> Aucune projection n'a jamais t faite pour accueillir ce public supplmentaire, toujours plus nombreux au fur et  mesure qu'on s'approche des 80% d'une classe d'ge au bac (l'objectif tait fix  l'an 2000. On devrait l'atteindre avant 2020), et l'envoi massif des bacheliers pro en BTS. On a oubli en chemin qu'il y a eu un pic des naissances en 2000 : http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...ndaire_1373580
> 
> Avec des facults de plus en plus satures, dans des locaux qui tombent souvent en ruine (l'architecture des annes 60 vieillit trs mal). Ca va faire encore plus mal d'ici 2 ans.


En tout cas je suis bien content d'avoir fait mes coles et mon apprentissage  en Suisse

----------


## ManusDei

Et encore, je suis pas certain qu'on ait srieusement rflchi aux consquences des dparts en retraite des mdecins traitants de la gnration des baby-boomers.

Quand on sait qu'il faut 10 ans pour former un gnraliste... il va y avoir de la casse (ou de l'immigration, on va pouvoir recaser plein de toubibs rfugis syriens).

----------


## Mouvii

> En tout cas je suis bien content d'avoir fait mes coles et mon apprentissage  en Suisse


En tout cas a a l'air de t'amuser de regarder comment le pays d' ct est dans la merde depuis ton petit coin sympa. 

Pour reprendre le sujet d'au-dessus, en plus que le processus d'accs aux tudes suprieures soit chaotique, les bacheliers d'aujourd'hui se trompent d'orientation assez souvent. La faute  qui ? Les parents, trop laxistes ? Les profs, "jenfoutiste" ? Conseillers d'orientation qui suivent un papier pour avoir de l'argent  la fin du mois pour peu de travail intellectuel ? Ou simplement l'cole en gnrale qui ne montre rien, on a aucune ide des mtiers qui auraient besoin ou mme une ide globale des mtiers qui existent. 

Et si en plus il existe encore plus d'tudiants qui seront  la recherche d'emploi dans peu de temps, le chmage va augmenter tout seul, et les radiations ne serviront plus  rien quand tout le monde sera  la rue.

----------


## Grogro

> Et encore, je suis pas certain qu'on ait srieusement rflchi aux consquences des dparts en retraite des mdecins traitants de la gnration des baby-boomers.
> 
> Quand on sait qu'il faut 10 ans pour former un gnraliste... il va y avoir de la casse (ou de l'immigration, on va pouvoir recaser plein de toubibs rfugis syriens).


Oh, ne t'inquite pas que l'ordre des mdecins, lui, y a parfaitement rflchi. Pourquoi crois-tu qu'ils organisent sciemment la pnurie de la profession en refusant de toucher au numerus clausus depuis plus de 20 ans ?

----------


## Invit

> Oh, ne t'inquite pas que l'ordre des mdecins, lui, y a parfaitement rflchi. Pourquoi crois-tu qu'ils organisent sciemment la pnurie de la profession en refusant de toucher au numerus clausus depuis plus de 20 ans ?


Ils feront moins les malins quand on leur attribuera un secteur gographique d'implantation... a leur rappellera qu'ils sont pays avec de l'argent public.

----------


## GPPro

Euh je ne sais pas pour vous mais dans mon entourage il y a normment de monde qui a des mdecins d'origine trangre. Y compris  Grenoble o ma compagne vient d'aller chez une kin roumaine...

----------


## deuche

> Je ne dois pas avoir la mme dfinition du mot dmocratie que l'UPR. J'ai du mal  accoler dmocratie, avec contrle des mdias, des syndicats, ...
> Quant au rfrendum d'initiative populaire, prvu en effet dans votre programme, sa mise en uvre, sa couverture et son application ne sont pas, elles, dtailles. Il est donc difficile de dire de quoi il retournera exactement.



Certes, nous voulons redistribuer les cartes concernant les mdias et les syndicats.
Visiblement aujourd'hui cela ne te drange que :

- Les syndicats sont financs  97% par l'tat, les patrons et l'Union europenne. Source : rapport Perrucho sur le financement des syndicats.

- 9 milliardaires dtiennent une tres large partie des mdias.

----------


## Zirak

> Ou simplement l'cole en gnrale qui ne montre rien, on a aucune ide des mtiers qui auraient besoin ou mme une ide globale des mtiers qui existent.


Parce que ce n'est pas son rle ?

L'cole n'est pas la pour te former  un mtier, ou t'orienter vers un mtier. Elle est l (enfin, devrait tre l) pour t'apprendre les fondamentaux (lecture / criture / calcul), un part de culture gnrale et surtout  rflchir. 


Chacun est libre d'aspirer  faire le mtier qu'il souhaite (aprs c'est plus ou moins possible en fonction de diffrents facteurs (le nombre de place disponible, la condition physique requise, concours d'entre, etc etc)).

Alors oui, le conseiller d'orientation, peut te "conseiller" sur tel ou tel avenir professionnel suivant tes gots et inspirations, si vraiment tu n'as aucune ide, mais  la base, c'est quand mme un peu  toi de rflchir  ce que tu veux faire de ta vie. La o je suis d'accord avec toi par contre, c'est que les conseillers d'orientation (enfin une partie, souvent un peu vieillissante), c'est un peu comme les conseillers ple-emploi, ils ont un gros train de retard sur normment de mtiers et ne sont pas toujours aptes  t'indiquer le bon parcours scolaire pour y arriver.

Aprs combien d'lve font vraiment les dmarches pour voir un conseiller d'orientation ? 

Perso,  l'poque, ce n'tait pas obligatoire d'en voir un, et il n'tait prsent que sur certaines plages horaires dans l'tablissement (il tournait entre plusieurs), donc si tu n'allais pas de toi-mme, voir un CPE ou un surveillant ou  l'accueil, pour prendre RDV, bah tu n'avais pas de "conseils".

----------


## Neckara

> - Les syndicats sont financs  97% par l'tat, les patrons et l'Union europenne. Source : rapport Perrucho sur le financement des syndicats.


C'est bien ce que je pensais, la CGT est  la botte de l'tat, des patrons et de l'UE !
C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que ce syndicat lutte aussi frocement en faveur de la loi du travail.

----------


## Zirak

> - 9 milliardaires dtiennent une tres large partie des mdias.


Bah ces 9 milliardaires, suivant leurs accointances du moment, pourront tre avec ou contre le gouvernement.

Alors que les mdias dans les mains du gouvernement, seront forcment avec le gouvernement et on aura qu'un seul son de cloche (en gros cela ne fera qu'amplifier ce que tu reproche aux mdias actuels...).


Donc oui, la solution actuelle est loin d'tre la meilleure, mais cela reste effectivement un poil moins totalitaire que ce que vous proposez sur ce point.

----------


## Grogro

> - 9 milliardaires dtiennent une tres large partie des mdias.


J'ai vu passer ce chiffre rcemment. C'tait Mluche qui parlait de la concentration croissante des mdias en France. Il me semble que c'est mme bien plus qu'une "trs large partie des mdias", puisqu'on parle de tous les quotidiens, sauf l'huma et la croix, tous les hebdos, sauf marianne, politis et le canard, et toutes les chanes de dsinformation prives. 

J'aimerais bien trouver des dtails. Niels, Berg, Pigasse, Lagardre, Dassault, Bouygues, Bollor, Drahi. Il m'en manque un. Arnault peut-tre ? 

Tout ces oligarques vivent largement de l'argent public effectivement. Il apparait galement que les anciens copains de Sarko se sont massivement rangs derrire Hollande. Mme Bollor j'en ai l'impression. Il est vrai qu'il doit une partie de sa fortune  la franafrique, et que pour lui comme pour Dassault, il est vital d'avoir d'excellentes relations avec l'Elyse.

----------


## behe

> @Jon : l'upr prvoit le rfrendum d'initiative populaire avec mise en application obligatoire.
> Donc dans ce cas prcis, il suffirait de dclencher une votation et le problme serait rgl.


J'aime bien le "un referendum et c'est rgl ..."
Et il faut combien de temps pour mettre un rfrendum en place? Sans de multiples dbats avant, un rfrendum est inutile car personne ne saura pourquoi il vote.

Si chaque dcision importante demande un rfrendum, a va pas faire beaucoup de changements en 5 ans (surtout si les premires annes sont utilises pour la triple sortie). Et vu que ce parti ne veut pas se reprsenter aprs, on est  bien avanc.

----------


## Grogro

> Bah ces 9 milliardaires, suivant leurs accointances du moment, pourront tre avec ou contre le gouvernement.
> 
> Alors que les mdias dans les mains du gouvernement, seront forcment avec le gouvernement et on aura qu'un seul son de cloche (en gros cela ne fera qu'amplifier ce que tu reproche aux mdias actuels...).
> 
> 
> Donc oui, la solution actuelle est loin d'tre la meilleure, mais cela reste effectivement un poil moins totalitaire que ce que vous proposez sur ce point.


Les mdias sont dj dans les mains des gouvernements successifs actuellement, en raison justement de cette hyperconcentration des mdias privs dans les mains de deux poignes d'oligarques trs proches du pouvoir et qui vivent en grande partie de contrats publics, plus la mainmise de l'excutif sur l'audiovisuel public depuis la rforme du CSA. Ajoute  ce tableau, dj bien assez noir pour la pluralit et la neutralit de l'information, le poids politique des aides  la presse. 

Je ne vois pas bien quelle serait la rforme propose par l'UPR, si ce n'est un contrle tatique encore plus pouss des mdias publics. Nationaliser les officines de propagande de l'oligarchie financire pour en faire des officines de propagande nationaliste ? Putain d'programme...

Il me parait bien plus sain de renouveler l'impratif de sparation des pouvoirs de Condorcet en l'adaptant  l're de la socit du spectacle : sparation stricte des pouvoirs conomiques, mdiatiques, et tatiques. C'est un vux pieux difficilement applicable  moins de trancher le nud gordien. Assurer l'indpendance de l'audiovisuel public et du CSA par rapport au pouvoir excutif est un objectif plus raliste.

----------


## Invit

> Bah ces 9 milliardaires, suivant leurs accointances du moment, pourront tre avec ou contre le gouvernement.


Le problme c'est que a fait quelques annes que ces gouvernements, quel que soit leur bord, vont dans le sens des milliardaires.
Tu peux avoir l'Express qui dit que Hollande est nul parce qu'ils prfrent Sarko et Lib qui dit que Sarko est nul parce qu'ils prfrent Hollande, mais au final la ligne ditoriale n'est pas si diffrente, parce que la ligne politique ne l'est pas non plus.




> Et il faut combien de temps pour mettre un rfrendum en place? Sans de multiples dbats avant, un rfrendum est inutile car personne ne saura pourquoi il vote.


Les suisses ont pourtant l'air d'y arriver. Ensuite ce qu'on appelle "dbat" en France devrait en ralit s'appeler "campagne lectorale". Le but n'est pas d'informer mais de rallier  son camp. On est pas oblig de lancer un dbat national sur chaque sujet, du moment que tout le monde a accs aux informations.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Certes, nous voulons redistribuer les cartes concernant les mdias et les syndicats.
> Visiblement aujourd'hui cela ne te drange que :
> 
> - Les syndicats sont financs  97% par l'tat, les patrons et l'Union europenne. Source : rapport Perrucho sur le financement des syndicats.
> 
> - 9 milliardaires dtiennent une tres large partie des mdias.


Ce n'est parce que le systme actuel n'est pas terrible, que je trouve le votre meilleur.
Si on prend les mdias, sans mme vrifier tes chiffres (qui sont 99% du temps biaiss). On a actuellement 9 milliardaires qui se partageraient les mdias, soit 9 possibilits de points de vue. Avec la possibilit que certains de ces milliardaires ne tiennent pas la bride trop serre  la ligne rdactionnelle de leurs mdias. Avec l'UPR on aurait TOUS les mdias aux ordres de l'tat... Je ne sais pas, mais, a a un gout Russe/Poutine/Core du Nord, votre "dmocratie", non ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Oh, ne t'inquite pas que l'ordre des mdecins, lui, y a parfaitement rflchi. Pourquoi crois-tu qu'ils organisent sciemment la pnurie de la profession en refusant de toucher au numerus clausus depuis plus de 20 ans ?


Le problme n'est pas que l. Il y a aussi le fait que les nouveau arrivants sont fauchs (donc pour reprendre un cabinet et une clientle, c'est rap), et prfrent "s'installer" en tant que salaris dans les grandes villes : moins de problmes, et pas de budget de profession librale  grer (ce qui est un merdier sans nom, et bonjour les charges et taxes). Rsultat, les zones isoles sont des dserts mdicaux, et les grandes villes (surtout Paris et le sud de la France) ont trop de praticiens dans certaines spcialits.

Et  ct de a, il y a trs peu de places dans certaines spcialits, ce qui oblige  "importer" des mdecins trangers (il y en a beaucoup qui viennent de Roumanie par exemple).

Bref, la mdecine n'est pas pargne par les gestionnaires myopes.

----------


## Marco46

> Ce n'est parce que le systme actuel n'est pas terrible, que je trouve le votre meilleur.
> Si on prend les mdias, sans mme vrifier tes chiffres (qui sont 99% du temps biaiss). On a actuellement 9 milliardaires qui se partageraient les mdias, soit 9 possibilits de points de vue. Avec la possibilit que certains de ces milliardaires ne tiennent pas la bride trop serre  la ligne rdactionnelle de leurs mdias.


Euh lol. Tu as 9 points de vues du mme type. C'est parfaitement malsain.




> Avec l'UPR on aurait TOUS les mdias aux ordres de l'tat... Je ne sais pas, mais, a a un gout Russe/Poutine/Core du Nord, votre "dmocratie", non ?


L'UPR propose de nationaliser les mdias ? C'est un grand classique dans l'ventail des conneries que pourraient faire l'extrme gauche. Deuche tu confirmes ?





> Il ne faut pas inverser la situation. Quand des gens font la grve, les mdias parlent de prise d'otage alors qu'il s'agit d'un droit constitutionnel.


On est d'accord.




> Quand on parle du 49.3 sur la li du tragail, on parle de droit constitutionnel quand 75% du peuple s'y oppose.
> 
> Dans ce contexte on peut lgitimement dsapprouver l'usage de cet article et pointer du doigt les derives de ce qu'il reste de notre dmocratie.


Et ben c'est une connerie. C'est pointer du doigt sa propre ignorance des institutions.

Le 49.3 c'est pas simplement "pouf pouf" j'appuie sur un bouton et la loi passe. Cela ouvre la possibilit de dmettre le gouvernement ce qui est quand mme pas rien.
En gros a signifie : cette loi est une pierre angulaire de ma politique, elle doit passer. Vous pouvez voter non pas pour la loi, mais pour dmettre le gouvernement puisque si cette loi ne passe pas le gouvernement n'a plus de raison d'tre puisqu'il ne peut pas appliquer sa politique.

Le vrai problme c'est la schizophrnie non assume de "la gauche socialiste". Il y a autant de diffrences entre les points de vues des politiques composant ce parti qu'entre un militant NPA et un militant UMP.

Ce qui est scandaleux c'est que les opposants ne votent pas une motion de censure, peu importe sa source. C'est a le vrai le scandale (si on exclut le fait que Hollande fait gouverner Valls  l'oppos du programme sur lequel il a t lu).

----------


## GPPro

> Le 49.3 c'est pas simplement "pouf pouf" j'appuie sur un bouton et la loi passe. Cela ouvre la possibilit de dmettre le gouvernement ce qui est quand mme pas rien.


J'ai ri. Merci. Je sais que contredire Deuche est un sport national, mais faut quand mme pas prendre les exemples les plus ridicules... Non pas que ce que soit faux, mais on se comprend (enfin j'espre).

----------


## Grogro

Rptez aprs moi : "la justice est indpendante, la justice est indpendante"...

http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/une-...2043098_20.php

C'est une farce putain...  ::weird:: 

Edit : soyez gentils les deux neuneus sarkozystes (putain, en 2016 faut l'faire !), montrez-vous histoire qu'on rigole. Soyez pas timides !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

Je n'ai pas lu le dossier, mais attention tout de mme. Ce n'est pas parce que la justice n'abonde pas dans votre sens qu'elle est "dpendante" ou corrompue.

On peut tre convaincu de la culpabilit ou de la malhonntet d'une personne, mais ce n'est pas suffisant, il faut avoir des preuves solides et avoir enfreint les textes de lois.
S'il a contourn la loi, s'il manque un bout de preuve, il est difficile de faire quelque chose.

Certes, les politiques sont assez malins pour contourner la loi et ne pas se faire prendre. C'est le prix  payer pour le principe de "innocent jusqu' preuve du contraire".

----------


## Invit

Je pense que je prfrerais qu'il atteigne la primaire et se prenne une bonne branle face aux lecteurs plutt qu'un procs avant 2017 o l'on crierait  l'instrumentalisation de la justice. 
Tout a n'empche pas bien sr qu'il soit jug aprs 2017 quand il se sera (encore) retir de la vie politique. Mais au moins la justice serait rendue plus sereinement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que je prfrerais qu'il atteigne la primaire et se prenne une bonne branle face aux lecteurs plutt qu'un procs avant 2017 o l'on crierait  l'instrumentalisation de la justice. 
> Tout a n'empche pas bien sr qu'il soit jug aprs 2017 quand il se sera (encore) retir de la vie politique. Mais au moins la justice serait rendue plus sereinement.


Je suis d'accord avec toi,  l'exception du fait que je pense qu'il va gagner la primaire (y aura surement un scandale  cause d'infractions constates, et de soupons de fraudes) et qu'il va avoir un boulevard devant lui, et va tranquilou arriv au second tour, face  Marine et qu'il sera lu grce aux voix de la gauche qui feront un joli "front rpublicain".

"Le front rpublicain" de la gauche pour faire barrage au FN, c'est un peu comme aller chez Quick pour boycotter MacDo !  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Je suis d'accord avec toi,  l'exception du fait que je pense qu'il va gagner la primaire (y aura surement un scandale  cause d'infractions constates, et de soupons de fraudes)


Il est quand mme vachement  la trane par rapport  Jupp et les concurrents qui ont un peu de poids (Fillon et Lemaire) soutiendront Jupp au second tour. Je pense aussi que beaucoup doivent flipper que des scandales clatent en cours de mandat.
Le mieux qu'il puisse faire c'est justement ce qu'a fait Jupp : encaisser la justice et revenir dans 5 ou 10 ans. Faut pas se leurrer, il prendra au pire du sursis de toute faon.

Sinon on se demandait hier comment on allait former tout ceux qui sont ns en 2000 et qui passent le bac. Ne vous inquitez pas, les entreprises s'en chargeront directement : 
http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2016/05/3...ert-fac-264182
Et si vous voulez continuer  halluciner, voici comment la France achte  un diteur priv  prix d'or les articles rdigs par nos chercheurs que c'est nous qu'on paye : 
http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2014/11/1...rcheurs-255964

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis d'accord avec toi,  l'exception du fait que je pense qu'il va gagner la primaire (y aura surement un scandale  cause d'infractions constates, et de soupons de fraudes) et qu'il va avoir un boulevard devant lui, et va tranquilou arriv au second tour, face  Marine et qu'il sera lu grce aux voix de la gauche qui feront un joli "front rpublicain".
> 
> "Le front rpublicain" de la gauche pour faire barrage au FN, c'est un peu comme aller chez Quick pour boycotter MacDo !


Si Sarko arrive  verrouiller et  acheter la primaire ( grand coup de clientlisme et de fraude), Hollande est assur  99,9% d'tre rlu face  MLP. Il fera plutt 55% que 82%, mais c'est imparable. Une candidature Sarko, c'est l'assurance d'au moins 4 candidatures pour la drate classique. Un boulevard pour le FN.

Parti comme c'est, nabotlon a carrment de bonnes chances d'arriver troisime  la primaire, derrire Bruno Le Maire (sa posture d'homme neuf, a plait toujours, il plait aux cathos, il a un minimum de _common decency_, il ne s'est pas compromis avec le sarkozysme).

----------


## Invit

> Une candidature Sarko, c'est l'assurance d'au moins 4 candidatures pour la drate classique.


Le problme c'est que a a l'air d'tre un peu la mme chose en cas de candidature Hollande : Montebourg qui doit se prononcer cet t, Macron, linnarrable Mluche, un candidat colo...

----------


## Grogro

Mme sans concert "festiviste" (et accessoirement, francophobe, homophobe et antismite), les commmorations du centenaire de Verdun furent sans grande surprise affligeantes. Tout est dit : http://blog.francetvinfo.fr/deja-vu/...de-verdun.html

Il faut imprativement prendre conscience que l'indcence de cette (fausse) gche ouvre un boulevard aux droites identitaires.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mme sans concert "festiviste" (et accessoirement, francophobe, homophobe et antismite), les commmorations du centenaire de Verdun furent sans grande surprise affligeantes. Tout est dit : http://blog.francetvinfo.fr/deja-vu/...de-verdun.html
> 
> Il faut imprativement prendre conscience que l'indcence de cette (fausse) gche ouvre un boulevard aux droites identitaires.


Faire un spectacle de joking entre les tombes et inviter BlackM  Verdun, je ne pense pas que le terme d'indcent utilis par Florian Philippot s'applique... 
je pense en effet que c'est de la provocation qui demande une rponse.

----------


## RegBas

Bah aprs, il parat que son grand pre y tait.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il est quand mme vachement  la trane par rapport  Jupp et les concurrents qui ont un peu de poids (Fillon et Lemaire) soutiendront Jupp au second tour. Je pense aussi que beaucoup doivent flipper que des scandales clatent en cours de mandat.
> Le mieux qu'il puisse faire c'est justement ce qu'a fait Jupp : encaisser la justice et revenir dans 5 ou 10 ans. Faut pas se leurrer, il prendra au pire du sursis de toute faon.


Lemaire ? ? ? Voter pour Jupp ? Non, je ne crois pas ! Il est quand mme trs  droite celui-l !
Et je ne crois pas que ce sont les casseroles de Sarko qui empcheront tout un lectorat bat de voter d'une seule voix pour le dieu Sarko !




> Si Sarko arrive  verrouiller et  acheter la primaire ( grand coup de clientlisme et de fraude), Hollande est assur  99,9% d'tre rlu face  MLP. Il fera plutt 55% que 82%, mais c'est imparable. Une candidature Sarko, c'est l'assurance d'au moins 4 candidatures pour la drate classique. Un boulevard pour le FN.


L encore, je ne parierais pas l-dessus. Le culte du chef est trs important  droite. T'auras comme toujours Boutin et Aignan et au centre Bayrou. Mais t'auras pas d'autres candidat LR que celui qui gagnera les primaires !



> Parti comme c'est, nabotlon a carrment de bonnes chances d'arriver troisime  la primaire, derrire Bruno Le Maire (sa posture d'homme neuf, a plait toujours, il plait aux cathos, il a un minimum de _common decency_, il ne s'est pas compromis avec le sarkozysme).


Sarko n'est jamais meilleur que quand il est au plus mal. Souviens-toi de 2012. Il a eu jusqu' 20 points de retard, tout le monde parlait d'un probable 2002  l'envers. Au final, a c'est jou  pas grand-chose au second tour !




> Le problme c'est que a a l'air d'tre un peu la mme chose en cas de candidature Hollande : Montebourg qui doit se prononcer cet t, Macron, linnarrable Mluche, un candidat colo...


Y a beaucoup plus de chance qu'il y ait une foultitude de candidats  gauche qu' droite. Et un second tour Sarko-LePen !

----------


## Zirak

> Faire un spectacle de joking entre les tombes et inviter BlackM  Verdun, je ne pense pas que le terme d'indcent utilis par Florian Philippot s'applique... 
> je pense en effet que c'est de la provocation qui demande une rponse.


En mme temps, faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez.

Quand il y a une commmoration "normale", vous n'tes pas content car plus personne n'en a rien  foutre, et quand ils "essaient" d'organiser un truc, pour "r-attirer" les plus jeunes  commmorer ces tristes vnements, vous n'tes pas contents non plus.

Donc certes, tous les choix n'taient pas les plus judicieux, mais au moins, ils essaient...

----------


## Zirak

Tiens pour refaire un saut sur la loi travail, l'avis d'un de ces patrons qui n'a pas un salaire tous les mois  propos de la loi :

----------


## Invit

C'est vrai qu'il a l'air pas trop bte. On sera sympa au moment du Grand Soir, il sera parmi les derniers  tre pendu  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> En mme temps, faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez.
> 
> Quand il y a une commmoration "normale", vous n'tes pas content car plus personne n'en a rien  foutre, et quand ils "essaient" d'organiser un truc, pour "r-attirer" les plus jeunes  commmorer ces tristes vnements, vous n'tes pas contents non plus.
> 
> Donc certes, tous les choix n'taient pas les plus judicieux, mais au moins, ils essaient...


Pourtant personne ne semble se plaindre des commmorations du 6 juin, du 11 novembre ou du 9 mai.
Quand vous allez voir la tombe de vos aeux lors de la toussaint, vous courrez avec vos enfants autour des tombes ?

Quand on ne sait pas faire, on dlgue.




> C'est vrai qu'il a l'air pas trop bte. On sera sympa au moment du Grand Soir, il sera parmi les derniers  tre pendu


On gardera sa tte en photo pour les livres d'histoire, histoire de lui accorder l'immortalit  ::(:

----------


## Zirak

> Quand vous allez voir la tombe de vos aeux lors de la toussaint, vous courrez avec vos enfants autour des tombes ?


Je n'ai pas d'enfants (et je ne commmore pas non plus, je pense qu'il y a mieux  faire que ressasser des victoires ou des dfaites de batailles).

Et ne venez pas me parler de rendre hommage aux personnes qui se sont battues  l'poque, alors que la moiti d'entres-vous est pour la loi du travail / contre les manifestants qui se battent pour garder ce pourquoi nos "anctres" se sont battus au niveau des acquis sociaux.

Vous rendez hommage aux uns et faites se retourner dans leur tombe les autres, c'est un peu contradictoire non ?  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Je n'ai pas d'enfants (et je ne commmore pas non plus, je pense qu'il y a mieux  faire que ressasser des victoires ou des dfaites de batailles).


Se rappeler de ses erreurs pour viter de les rpter, ce n'est pas si mal tout de mme  :;): .




> Et ne venez pas me parler de rendre hommage aux personnes qui se sont battues  l'poque, alors que la moiti d'entres-vous est pour la loi du travail / contre les manifestants qui se battent pour garder ce pourquoi nos "anctres" se sont battus au niveau des acquis sociaux.


Et l'autre moiti qui n'est pas spcialement pour la loi du travail ?

Et parce qu'ils se "battent pour garder ce pourquoi nos "anctres" se sont battus au niveau des acquis sociaux.", justifierait toutes leurs actions et demanderait qu'on en soit solidaire ?
Ce n'est pas parce qu'on se bat pour une cause considre "juste" que le combat est lui-mme "juste".




> Vous rendez hommage aux uns et faites se retourner dans leur tombe les autres, c'est un peu contradictoire non ?


Et combien d'anctres ont fait retourner dans leur tombe avec :
les droits accords aux femmes ?l'abolition de l'esclavage ?le droit d'avortement ?le droit de mariage homosexuel ?etc.

----------


## behe

> Je n'ai pas d'enfants (et je ne commmore pas non plus, je pense qu'il y a mieux  faire que ressasser des victoires ou des dfaites de batailles).
> 
> Et ne venez pas me parler de rendre hommage aux personnes qui se sont battues  l'poque, alors que la moiti d'entres-vous est pour la loi du travail / contre les manifestants qui se battent pour garder ce pourquoi nos "anctres" se sont battus au niveau des acquis sociaux.
> 
> Vous rendez hommage aux uns et faites se retourner dans leur tombe les autres, c'est un peu contradictoire non ?


Je pense qu'ils se retournent galement quand ils voient ce que les syndicats sont devenus  ::aie:: 
Je respecte les personnes qui font grve pour lutter contre la loi mais les syndicats non .... petit rappel : 
Les grves ratp/SNCF sont pour leurs salaires uniquement (certains syndicats ont rajout la loi  la dernire minute pour faire un poil plus srieux) et pour que les avantages SNCF soient le minimum pour les conventions concurrentes pour l'ouverture du march (bah oui si les salaires sont meilleurs a peut tre intressant de bouger). La plus belle preuve du "tout pour ma gueule" .
La grve Air France est dclenche par les pilotes qui refusent de mettre un accord sign en place. Cet accord est dj en place pour tous les autres employs d'Air France (qui n'ont eu aucun soutien du syndic des pilotes au passage) et ils ont dj perdu leur recours.


Donc moi je suis pour une rforme de la loi et aussi des syndicats.

----------


## Invit

> Se rappeler de ses erreurs pour viter de les rpter, ce n'est pas si mal tout de mme


Le problme c'est que c'est pas du tout ce qu'on est en train de faire. On ne parle pas des causes de la premire guerre mondiale, de la monte de l'imprialisme et du nationalisme...
On commmore une bataille, des gens qui sont morts, des gens qui n'avaient rien demand qui ont t envoys  la mort par des va-t-en-guerre... on fait mme une reconstitution de cette boucherie !

En quoi cela vitera de rpter les erreurs du pass ?




> Les grves ratp/SNCF sont pour leurs salaires uniquement (certains syndicats ont rajout la loi  la dernire minute pour faire un poil plus srieux) et pour que les avantages SNCF soient le minimum pour les conventions concurrentes pour l'ouverture du march (bah oui si les salaires sont meilleurs a peut tre intressant de bouger). La plus belle preuve du "tout pour ma gueule" .


Sans rire ? Les gens dfendent leurs intrts ? Je suis souffl. 
Tu descendrais dans la rue toi pour les cheminots ou les infirmires ?

----------


## Zirak

> Je pense qu'ils se retournent galement quand ils voient ce que les syndicats sont devenus 
> Je respecte les personnes qui font grve pour lutter contre la loi mais les syndicats non .... petit rappel : 
> Les grves ratp/SNCF sont pour leurs salaires uniquement (certains syndicats ont rajout la loi  la dernire minute pour faire un poil plus srieux) et pour que les avantages SNCF soient le minimum pour les conventions concurrentes pour l'ouverture du march (bah oui si les salaires sont meilleurs a peut tre intressant de bouger). La plus belle preuve du "tout pour ma gueule" .
> La grve Air France est dclenche par les pilotes qui refusent de mettre un accord sign en place. Cet accord est dj en place pour tous les autres employs d'Air France (qui n'ont eu aucun soutien du syndic des pilotes au passage) et ils ont dj perdu leur recours.


C'est bien pour cela que je n'ai parl justement que des grves contre la loi travail, car justement, ceux qui font grve, ce n'est pas pour conserver des trucs, "que pour leur gueule".  :;): 


@Neckara encore une fois, tes exemples sont hors propos.

Nos anctres ne se sont pas "battus" pour empcher les femmes d'avoir le droit de vote, en revanche, oui, des gens se sont battus pour qu'elles l'obtiennent.

Idem pour l'esclavage, l'avortement ou le mariage gay...

Et concernant le fait de se rappeler les erreurs du pass, je n'ai rien  ajouter  ce que Gastiflex a rpondu.

----------


## Neckara

> Le problme c'est que c'est pas du tout ce qu'on est en train de faire.  On ne parle pas des causes de la premire guerre mondiale, de la monte  de l'imprialisme et du nationalisme...
> On commmore une bataille, des gens qui sont morts, des gens qui  n'avaient rien demand qui ont t envoys  la mort par des  va-t-en-guerre... on fait mme une reconstitution de cette boucherie !
> 
> En quoi cela vitera de rpter les erreurs du pass ?


La commmoration "rappelle", elle donne une occasion, de marquer le jour, le rendre "important", d'y associer une dimension symbolique.
Mais c'est aussi  chacun d'assumer ses responsabilits de parent et de transmettre ce qu'il a  transmettre lors de ce rappel qu'il lui est fait.

Tu confonds aussi le fait de commmorer avec la manire de commmorer. Ne pas participer  la crmonie nationale n'empche pas de la commmorer ailleurs ou d'une autre faon.




> Nos anctres ne se sont pas "battus" pour empcher les femmes d'avoir le droit de vote, en revanche, oui, des gens se sont battus pour qu'elles l'obtiennent.
> 
> Idem pour l'esclavage, l'avortement ou le mariage gay...


C'est bien de rcrire l'histoire, l'histoire sans collabo, sans manifestations anti-avortement, sans manifestations anti-mariage homosexuel, etc.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ont perdus, qu'ils ne se sont pas battus eux aussi.

Dois-je aussi te rappeler que pour "se battre", il faut en gnral tre au moins deux ?

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ont perdus, qu'ils ne se sont pas battus eux aussi.
> 
> Dois-je aussi te rappeler que pour "se battre", il faut en gnral tre au moins deux ?


Nan mais a d'accord, ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'ils ne se sont pas battus pour l'obtenir, c'tait comme a depuis des sicles sans que cela n'ai jamais t rclam par qui que ce soit, ce n'tait pas des choses qui existait par la volont du peuple.

Par exemple, il n'y a pas eu un moment dans l'histoire, o le peuple a t manifester en gueulant "on veut pas que les femmes puissent voter !", a a t impos au reste de la population par une "lite" (religieuse la plupart du temps, voir mme  chaque fois), qui a dcrt que la femme tait infrieur  l'homme, et donc qu'on ne lui demandait pas son avis.

Mais oui, je ne suis pas objectif, j'ai un peu de mal  considrer gaux dans la commmoration, ceux qui ont lutt pour le droit de vote des femmes, et ceux qui se sont battus contre... Idem pour le droit  l'avortement, l'esclavage ou la mariage gay d'ailleurs...  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu descendrais dans la rue toi pour les cheminots ou les infirmires ?


Pour les infirmires, sans aucun doute, pour les cheminots, certainement pas !

----------


## Zirak

http://lentreprise.lexpress.fr/rh-ma...ource=Facebook

Que du bonheur...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> http://lentreprise.lexpress.fr/rh-ma...ource=Facebook
> 
> Que du bonheur...


Ils aiment tant que a voir des manifs ?

----------


## Invit

> Que du bonheur...


En mme temps le Snat est  droite, ils voient passer un article sur le temps de travail, ils se disent que a se tente  ::mouarf:: 
a s'est pas mal emball hier soir quand l'article est paru, a montre surtout la mconnaissance des institutions et de la navette parlementaire. L'Assemble a le dernier mot en cas de dsaccord. Je dis pas que les 35h n'ont rien  craindre, mais si a passe a ne peut se faire qu'avec la complicit de la majorit PS et du Prsident qui en dernier recours peut ne pas promulguer. Or, ils rptent depuis le dbut qu'ils ne toucheront pas aux 35h. A part Macron, mais avec ses histoires d'ISF et de costard, il la ramne pas trop en ce moment.

Faire a alors que les gens sont dj dans la rue est suicidaire. On dirait que la droite a fait a juste pour foutre la merde. a risque plutt de profiter au PS qui va pouvoir montrer qu'ils sont bien de gauche en contrant a  l'Assemble.

----------


## ManusDei

> Faire a alors que les gens sont dj dans la rue est suicidaire. On dirait que la droite a fait a juste pour foutre la merde. a risque plutt de profiter au PS qui va pouvoir montrer qu'ils sont bien de gauche en contrant a  l'Assemble.


Je pense que c'est le but. Le gouvernement peut enterrer le projet de loi maintenant.

----------


## Zirak

> a risque plutt de profiter au PS qui va pouvoir montrer qu'ils sont bien de gauche en contrant a  l'Assemble.


Ca va aussi permettre au gouvernement de dire "regardez, on recul sur les 35h, vous voyez qu'on est prt  discuter, c'est les mchants grvistes qui vont faire couler le pays", avec 2 ou 3 autres fausses reculades comme a, ils pourront faire passer tout le reste en faisant croire qu'ils ont laiss du mou.


D'ailleurs en parlant des grvistes, cela a t reconduits dans les centrales (16 sur 19 font des grves de quelques heures, jusqu' 24h pour une ou deux) avec demande de la CGT de remettre le courant aux personnes coupes pour impay, et de faire des coupures d'lectricit et de gaz cibles sur les sites du gouvernement et du MEDEF, les radars routiers,...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs en parlant des grvistes, cela a t reconduits dans les centrales (16 sur 19 font des grves de quelques heures, jusqu' 24h pour une ou deux) avec demande de la CGT de remettre le courant aux personnes coupes pour impay, et de faire des coupures d'lectricit et de gaz cibles sur les sites du gouvernement et du MEDEF, les radars routiers,...


Oui, j'ai vu a aussi : 
http://www.leparisien.fr/info-paris-...16-5850281.php
Le problme avec ce genre d'action c'est que mme si elles ont la sympathie du public elles dpassent le cadre du droit de grve et sont illgales. Et quand on voit les condamnations qui tombent pour les manifestants (du ferme pour avoir jet un oeuf sur un mur ou montr son cul aux flics), a m'tonnerait qu'ils laissent passer a.

----------


## Mouvii

> Le problme avec ce genre d'action c'est que mme si elles ont la sympathie du public elles dpassent le cadre du droit de grve et sont _illgales._


La CGT est contre unE loi ? La majorit est contre une loi ? C'est peut-tre le dbut d'un mouvement qui fera bouger les choses de faire des trucs illgaux (je ne parle pas de meurtre ou autre extrme) en visant le gouvernement, plutt que de contester en suivant les lois (et en se pliant au gouvernement).

----------


## halaster08

Quand je vois tout le bordel autour de cette loi, j'ai vraiment l'impression que dans ce pays les hommes politiques ne reprsentent qu'eux mmes.
Si on tait vraiment reprsent, les dputs auraient du voter la motion de censure.
Comment le gouvernement peut se croire encore lgitime aprs un tel fiasco?

----------


## Grogro

L'assistanat, ce cancer de la raie publique : https://olivierdemeulenaere.wordpres...s-exemplarite/

----------


## Invit

Eeeeeeeeeeet ils ont os :

----------


## souviron34

> Eeeeeeeeeeet ils ont os :


Yep... _Les Tontons Flingueurs_ ont encore de beaux jours....   Et a promet pour l'an prochain....  On va avoir droit  une jolie r-criture...   ::aie::  ::calim2::

----------


## Grogro

Que ce soit de la part des socialopes comme des ripoublicains, l'interminable feuilleton El Khonnerie a tout du suicide lectoral pour chacune des formations politiques majoritaires. Ils ont *vraiment* l'espoir d'tre lus quelque part en 2017 ? Qui votera pour eux l'an prochain ? A part les retraits pour LR et les "chances pour la France" pour le PS. 

Et cela m'inquite. Je n'ai absolument *aucune* envie de voir le Front National percer son plafond de verre (je les vois toujours mal dpasser les 20% dans une lection prsidentielle).

----------


## Invit

> Qui votera pour eux l'an prochain ? A part les retraits pour LR et les "chances pour la France" pour le PS.


Les jeunes qui sont avec Jupp ! Si si !
http://www.jeunesvotentjuppe.fr/

----------


## GPPro

> Que ce soit de la part des socialopes comme des ripoublicains, l'interminable feuilleton El Khonnerie a tout du suicide lectoral pour chacune des formations politiques majoritaires. Ils ont *vraiment* l'espoir d'tre lus quelque part en 2017 ? Qui votera pour eux l'an prochain ? A part les retraits pour LR et les "chances pour la France" pour le PS. 
> 
> Et cela m'inquite. Je n'ai absolument *aucune* envie de voir le Front National percer son plafond de verre (je les vois toujours mal dpasser les 20% dans une lection prsidentielle).


Si par "chances pour la France" tu parles des immigrs et des descendants d'immigrs, il me semble qu'il avait t montr qu'ils votaient  droite (on fait difficilement plus conservateur comme lectorat)... L'lectorat PS il est dans les centre ville.

----------


## macslan

Si jamais ceux qui sont intress par les votations suisse d'hier qui ont vu une participation de 46% environ

----------


## Grogro

> Si par "chances pour la France" tu parles des immigrs et des descendants d'immigrs, il me semble qu'il avait t montr qu'ils votaient  droite (on fait difficilement plus conservateur comme lectorat)... L'lectorat PS il est dans les centre ville.


Absolument pas, si les franais issus de l'immigration sont du point de vue socital assez conservateurs, le PS en a fait une de ses clientles privilgies depuis les annes 80, en partie grce  leur emprise sur le milieu associatif, en partie par du clientlisme local dans les municipalits PS. L'UMP a fait pareil dans les quelques municipalits fortement immigres qu'ils tiennent ceci dit. Les immigrs et descendants d'immigrs ayant vot ont vot Hollande  plus de 90% en 2012. Comme Sarko leur a crach  la gueule pendant des annes (tout en islamisant les banlieues vitesse grand V aprs avoir ouvert les portes du pays au Qatar), on a pu croire, moi le premier,  un logique et mrit retour de bton, mais en fait c'est bien antrieur et et les immigrs ont toujours vot PS jusqu' prsent. C'est un calcul cynique, mais cela explique la drive xnophobe de la ligne Buisson-Sarko : les immigrs ne voteront jamais UMP, quand on est issu de ce parti on peut donc leur cogner dessus sans risque lectoral, en justifiant par exemple le harclement policier quotidien ou les complications administratives. Cela ne froisse pas les retraits, lectorat n1 de l'UMP, trs sensibles aux questions de scurit, et permet de chasser l'abstentionniste et l'lecteur frontiste au cur de la France priphrique (et justement, entre 2002 et 2007 la teigne de Neuilly a pass le plus clair de son temps en dplacement dans la France profonde, sous les feux des mdias), mais cela loigne considrablement les lecteurs centristes. C'est aussi un pistolet  un coup. L'UMP, pendant les 10 ans de rgne sans partage du nabot, a multipli l'immigration lgale par deux et a naturalis  tour de bras,  un rythme jamais vu, sous pression du patronat. Difficilement tenable quand on affiche une faade plus identitaire que la norme politique et qu'on promet de remplacer l'immigration subie par l'immigration choisie. 

A gauche, la ligne Terra Nova s'est impose, au grand dam des rpublicains classiques, prcisment pour les mmes raisons dmographiques. Le PS a cherch  fidliser le vote musulman en vendant du communautarisme, de la lacit "ouverte", en cherchant  remplacer une assimilation dj inexistante depuis 40 ans par l'inclusion (avant de rtro-pdaler en vitesse), tout en faisant passer des lois socitales (mariage pour tous, thories du genre comme nouvel horizon indpassable) qui rvulse un lectorat populaire immigr somme toute assez empreint de _common decency_ et qui veut juste qu'on lui foute la paix. Tout indique qu'ils ont perdu sur toutes les lignes. Comment va voluer le vote immigr en 2017 est une grande inconnue, sans compter Valls qui sme la zizanie.

Je pense que les lignes Buisson ( droite) et Terra Nova ( gauche) qui ont montr toute leur pertinence en 2012 ont toutes les chances de se casser la gueule en 2017.

----------


## Invit

Oui, d'ailleurs dans la srie "ils ont os", les lections approchent et le PS recommence  parler du droit de vote des trangers. a m'tonnerait que a marche deux fois de suite.
Entre a, le voile, les contrles au facis (rappelez-vous Vidalies), la vague d'islamophobie post-attentat contre laquelle SOS Racisme n'a pas mouft (Boutih a tenu des propos assez odieux), je vois mal des descendants d'immigrs voter PS.
Peut-tre les groupies de NVB/El Khomri ?




> Je pense que les lignes Buisson ( droite) et Terra Nova ( gauche) qui ont montr toute leur pertinence en 2012 ont toutes les chances de se casser la gueule en 2017.


C'est pour a qu'un candidat de droite qui n'est pas sur la ligne Buisson, type Jupp  un bon coup  jouer.
Mluche aussi, c'est peut-tre d'ailleurs pour a qu'il monte dans les sondages quasiment autant qu'Hollande descend.

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...50_823448.html

Y a tout a aussi qui arrive et qu'ils ne pourront mettre en place que si ils sont rlus bien sr  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Oui, d'ailleurs dans la srie "ils ont os", les lections approchent et le PS recommence  parler du droit de vote des trangers. a m'tonnerait que a marche deux fois de suite.
> Entre a, le voile, les contrles au facis (rappelez-vous Vidalies), la vague d'islamophobie post-attentat contre laquelle SOS Racisme n'a pas mouft (Boutih a tenu des propos assez odieux), je vois mal des descendants d'immigrs voter PS.
> Peut-tre les groupies de NVB/El Khomri ?


C'est bien le problme de cette mentalit de la gauche post-moderne vis--vis de l'altrit. L'Autre n'existe pas, aucune diffrence n'est concevable entre l'Autre et nous, s'il y en a ce ne sont que des "constructions" sociales  dconstruire. C'est tout le sens de l'idologie du mme qui n'est qu'un ethnocentrisme dguis, doubl d'un colonialisme mental. Et  droite malheureusement, l'Autre est souvent peru comme irrconciliable avec nous, ce qui pousse  la sgrgation. Les controverses sur l'inn et l'acquis viennent de l, c'est pour a que les _genders_ et _cultural studies_, constituant ce nouveau zeitgeist tats-unien si droutant pour l'esprit franais cartsien, font un tabac au sein de cette nouvelle gauche relativiste et communautariste, et c'est pour a que Sarko a marqu des points pendant la campagne de 2007 en vendant le dpistage prcoce de la dlinquance (tout le monde l'a oubli depuis). Il est important de comprendre et d'accepter les structures mentales de chaque groupe d'individus  qui on s'adresse. 

Je sais que c'est facile de faire la leon aprs coup, mais au fond ce n'tait pas si difficile pour Hollande, Valls et Ayrault car ils avaient une marge de manuvre pour mettre fin au harclement policier et aux discriminations administratives sans pour autant se mettre  dos les forces de l'ordre, qui elles aussi attendaient quelque chose aprs avoir t violemment lamines par les annes Sarko. Les immigrs veulent la mme chose que tout le monde : dcence, respect, dignit.
Des exemples de mesures qui aurait t faciles  mettre en place et peu coteuses politiquement : retour du matricule, rcpiss au contrle d'identit, fin des contrles au facis, ce qui impliquait en corollaire la fin de la course au chiffre (a les policiers taient plutt pour, mais cela aurait impliqu de remettre en cause le _new public management_, problmatique bcp plus vaste donc), retour de la police de proximit qui avait fait ses preuves (le nabot avait agit un motif idologique pour sa suppression, mais je pense qu'en ralit c'tait pour des raisons budgtaire). En contrepartie, laisser la police agir et cogner fort contre les dealers, leur donner les moyens (financiers, politiques et humains) de reprendre progressivement contrle des zones de non droit. De mme, les trangers et les franais ns  l'tranger (immigrs ou non) sont soumis  des tracasseries supplmentaires (et donc coteuses) pour de nombreuses dmarches administratives. Le premier gouvernement socialiste avait une courte fentre pour agir. A partir du moment o les socialistes ont prfr satisfaire leur clientle bobo en faisant passer en force le mariage pour tous, en marchandisant l'adoption et en agitant la PMA et la GPA avant de rtro pdaler, c'tait fini. 




> C'est pour a qu'un candidat de droite qui n'est pas sur la ligne Buisson, type Jupp  un bon coup  jouer.
> Mluche aussi, c'est peut-tre d'ailleurs pour a qu'il monte dans les sondages quasiment autant qu'Hollande descend.


La ligne identitaire  la Buisson rvulse en effet les rpublicains dont je fais partie, mme quand on est souverainiste et fortement anti immigration. Jupp est plus rassembleur, ne distille aucune haine et vite de cracher  la gueule d'une partie du pays, mais il a aussi une posture de technocrate un peu hors sol, trop atlantiste, trop euroltre et trop no-libral, ce qui limite sa popularit hors CSP+. C'est aussi un narque classique et les plus de 40 ans se souviennent de sa posture mprisante et condescendante en 1995. A-t-il appris depuis  se remettre en cause ? Pour moi, le meilleur coup que pourrait jouer Jupp c'est une alliance avec Bruno le Maire (qui a des qualits, de la dcence, et sa posture catho un peu rac mais pas trop plait) et Bayrou. Ce n'est pas simple. Je pense que son principal obstacle est la culture du chef trs pavlovienne de la droite classique. Il doit trouver le trait d'union entre des lectorats trs diffrents : les centristes attachs aux liberts individuelles et mfiants envers ltat, une droite populaire trs attache  la scurit (physique et culturelle), et les vieux obsds par leurs rentes. S'il n'arrive pas  trancher le nud gordien, il va droit au mr.

----------


## GrandFather

> S'il n'arrive pas  trancher le nud gordien, il va droit au mr.


Il y est dj ; en fait, il en est mme au blet.  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est bien le problme de cette mentalit de la gauche post-moderne vis--vis de l'altrit. L'Autre n'existe pas, aucune diffrence n'est concevable entre l'Autre et nous, s'il y en a ce ne sont que des "constructions" sociales  dconstruire. [...] Les controverses sur l'inn et l'acquis viennent de l, c'est pour a que les _genders_ et _cultural studies_, constituant ce nouveau zeitgeist tats-unien si droutant pour l'esprit franais cartsien, font un tabac au sein de cette nouvelle gauche relativiste et communautariste, et c'est pour a que Sarko a marqu des points pendant la campagne de 2007 en vendant le dpistage prcoce de la dlinquance (tout le monde l'a oubli depuis).


C'est plus compliqu que a. y a un vieux topic sur le sujet qui trane et j'ai pas envie de retaper des paragraphes, mais non ce n'est pas "l'Autre n'existe pas" ou "tout est construction sociale  dconstruire" sauf pour une poigne d'illumins.

La question c'est : "quelle part est construction sociale, quelle part est acquis et quelle part est un choix personnel ?"
Ce qui est trs difficile  trancher, mme si il y a une certaine convergence dans les rsultats.

----------


## Invit

> Des exemples de mesures qui aurait t faciles  mettre en place et peu coteuses politiquement : retour du matricule, rcpiss au contrle d'identit, fin des contrles au facis


Le retour du matricule a t mis en place : 
http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/soc...4_1310887.html
Mais dans les vnements rcents, on a clairement vu des policiers l'arracher.

Le rcpiss a t rejet, quant aux contrles aux facis... le ministre des transports a dit que c'tait trs bien et que a donnait de bons rsultats. De plus, la France a t condamne et fait appel.

On est donc assez loin de tout a.

----------


## Grogro

Nouveau dossier chaud dans l'actualit, la loi Sapin 2 : http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...e-explosif.php

Ca risque d'tre une habituelle usine  gaz, cette loi a au moins le mrite de faire un premier pas dans un semblant de lutte anti-corruption, dans un pays qui souffre d'un dficit chronique de confiance, et pour qui la transparence est quelque chose de tout nouveau. videmment les hritiers parasitaires habituels du MEDEF hurlent en pleine crise d'hystrie collective, alors qu'ils ont le gouvernement le plus pro-business et le plus anti-travail de la Vme rpublique, et que visiblement cette transparence ne leur cotera pas un centime puisque le fisc a dj ces informations. Affaire  suivre.

----------


## Grogro

En France, le revenu de base vu de droite et vu de gauche : http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...nu-de-base.php

----------


## Invit

Il a chang Lefbvre depuis qu'il a quitt la France. Bon, c'est toujours un ultra libral mais on dirait que de voir ce qui se passe dans le monde l'a rendu beaucoup moins c**. a ferait du bien  certains...

J'ai quand mme un assez mauvais pressentiment. Le revenu de base est un faux dbat qui cache le projet qu'il y a derrire et qui est entirement li au financement. Ouais, c'est sympa de dire qu'on veut loger les sans-abris, mais si c'est pour supprimer toutes les allocations et instaurer la flat-tax qui est l'impt le plus injuste qui soit, je prfre qu'on continue  se passer du revenu de base.

----------


## Bousk

J'ai quand mme l'impression qu' chaque fois que ce sujet est abord, la question du financement est gentiment noye et non-aborde ou trs (trs trs...) vaguement..
Ca fait un peu discours creux et juste plein de bon sentiments qui occulte les problmes en rptant simplement "a va mal faut tout changer et comme a ce serait mieux". Personnellement un tel discours j'ai du mal  y accorder le moindre crdit, et encore moins  y voir quelconque solution magique comme ils le prtendent.

----------


## Grogro

Pas que le financement. C'est aussi du pragmatisme devant plusieurs problmes : un systme social extrmement complexe, trs coteux en gestion et en contrle, l'acceptation sociale de la ponction si la redistribution n'est pas universelle, l'efficacit, etc.

Simplement Lefbvre a choisi une argumentation conomique qui peut parler  la droite (mais il sous estime l'ampleur des tabous idologiques, moraux et philosophique), et l'colo une approche plus  gauche. L'objectif est partag, mais tu dois forcment adapter ton argumentaire suivant  qui tu t'adresses.

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai quand mme l'impression qu' chaque fois que ce sujet est abord, la question du financement est gentiment noye et non-aborde ou trs (trs trs...) vaguement..


L'interview ne permet pas de se pencher en dtail dessus, mais Lefebvre propose quand mme plusieurs mthodes de financement. Sachant qu'au final la solution retenue (si c'est mis en place) sera probablement un mlange de tout a.

----------


## Grogro

Un article de fond sur la gestion dsastreuse du risque en France : http://www.liberation.fr/futurs/2016...ionaux_1458385

----------


## Grogro

Une autre, un rappel historique sur la retraite  60 ans (rappelons que Jupp a fait valoir ses droits  la retraite  57 ans), et sur les problmatiques du travail des seniors : http://www.latribune.fr/opinions/tri...er-577869.html

----------


## Invit

C'est la mme rengaine : de moins en moins de travail pour tous et pourtant il faudrait que chacun travaille plus longtemps, que ce soit  la semaine ou tout au long de la vie.
Ceci dit il y a une solution trs simple  tout a : un petit revenu de base qu'on finance  la Lefbvre (en supprimant retraite et scu) et il va y avoir assez rapidement beaucoup moins de pension  payer...

Sinon dans la srie "j'aimerais pas faire partie de ceux qui vont dpouiller  la primaire LR", Henri Guano est candidat  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est la mme rengaine : de moins en moins de travail pour tous et pourtant il faudrait que chacun travaille plus longtemps, que ce soit  la semaine ou tout au long de la vie.


C'est a, et le plus marrant, c'est qu'on nous dit (dont plusieurs ici-mme), que c'est la faute aux 35h, qu'on est pas assez comptitif car on ne travail pas assez, etc. etc.

Ok, donc on va passer de 35h  de nouveau 39 voir 40H. Et  ct, en Belgique, ils sont dj  38H mais on veut les passer  45H.

Du coup la France ne sera toujours pas comptitive, et il faudra passer  50H par semaine.


D'ici 10/20ans, on sera de nouveau sur des semaines de 70H comme au dbut du sicle, avant les automatisations / robotisations, qui seront toujours l et mme plus accentues, du coup, il y aura encore plus de jobs o 1 personne  45/50H / semaine (voir +), pourra faire le mme rendement que plusieurs personnes  35H. 

Du fait du CDI plus facile  licencier, on va donc se faire le plaisir de virer tout ce surplus de masse salariale, par contre le ct baisse du chmage, je ne vois toujours pas o il intervient ?

----------


## GPPro

Zirak, a c'est parce que t'as pas pris en compte le facteur "main invisible des marchs" (dans ta gueule).

----------


## Grogro

Il y a 40 ans dj, on prtendait btonner les zones humides. On a pu en admirer le rsultat, et il va de soi que l'on en apprendra rien : http://www.politis.fr/articles/2016/...9-cc5fb9508cf1

Le refrain est bien connu pour notre classe jacassante. Seul un "rouge-brun" pourrait remettre en cause la parole d'un oint du seigneur n'est-ce pas.  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est a, et le plus marrant, c'est qu'on nous dit (dont plusieurs ici-mme), que c'est la faute aux 35h, qu'on est pas assez comptitif car on ne travail pas assez, etc. etc.
> 
> Ok, donc on va passer de 35h  de nouveau 39 voir 40H. Et  ct, en Belgique, ils sont dj  38H mais on veut les passer  45H.
> 
> Du coup la France ne sera toujours pas comptitive, et il faudra passer  50H par semaine.
> 
> 
> D'ici 10/20ans, on sera de nouveau sur des semaines de 70H comme au dbut du sicle, avant les automatisations / robotisations, qui seront toujours l et mme plus accentues, du coup, il y aura encore plus de jobs o 1 personne  45/50H / semaine (voir +), pourra faire le mme rendement que plusieurs personnes  35H.


C'est cela de vivre selon les rgles de la concurrence libre et non fausse et d'avoir accept les rgles de ton berger, ne te plaint pas qu'il vienne te plaindre  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le rcpiss a t rejet, quant aux contrles aux facis... le ministre des transports a dit que c'tait trs bien et que a donnait de bons rsultats. De plus, la France a t condamne et fait appel.
> 
> On est donc assez loin de tout a.


Condamn par qui ?

----------


## Invit

Par la Cour d'Appel de Paris : 
http://www.lemonde.fr/police-justice...3_1653578.html

----------


## Grogro

En toute logique, ce genre de dossiers devrait se rgler  Strasbourg,  la cour europenne des droits de l'homme.

----------


## Zirak

Juste car cela m'a fait marrer  ::D:  :

----------


## Invit

> En toute logique, ce genre de dossiers devrait se rgler  Strasbourg,  la cour europenne des droits de l'homme.


Il me semble que pour faire a tu dois d'abord avoir puis les voies de recours dans ton pays.

----------


## Grogro

A quoi sert l'opration Sentinelle : http://theconversation.com/operation...francais-61471

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A quoi sert l'opration Sentinelle : http://theconversation.com/operation...francais-61471





> lopration use les militaires qui passent dsormais, sur une anne, prs de 50 % de leur temps en opration intrieure et 15 % en oprations extrieures (contre 5 % en opration intrieure et 15 % en oprations extrieures avant 2015)


On comprend qu'ils soient uss ! Ils sont occups  65% alors qu'avant ils glandaient 80% de leur temps !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> A quoi sert l'opration Sentinelle


A rien, comme dirait Adolf !  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## macslan

> A quoi sert l'opration Sentinelle : http://theconversation.com/operation...francais-61471


 s'occuper des mutants  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> A quoi sert l'opration Sentinelle : http://theconversation.com/operation...francais-61471


A rien du tout et pire que cela, lors du massacre du bataclan, les militaires prsents sur place ne sont pas intervenus. Le rapport parlementaire ne semble pas avoir abord ce sujet qui pourtant est d'importance :

http://lemamouth.blogspot.fr/2016/07...aire-veut.html

----------


## souviron34

Bon, en un sens je suis bien content que la France n'ait pas gagn hier...  ::D: 

Sinon on aurait eu "_ben vous voyez, a va mieux_"... "_on est une grande nation_" ... "_bien entendu c'est pas grce  nous, mais.._" ... "_puisqu'on vous le dit qu'on est grands, les meilleurs, etc.._" ... et autres du mme acabit..

Ouf...  Pas cette excuse-l...  ::D: 




PS: le match tait un peu "_platte_" comme on dirait par ici, mais c'tait - et la victoire du Portugal - du vrai sport, et bien arbitr... Fair play.. Fait and square...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) et bien arbitr... (.../...)


hum.

Quand un joueur en rouge touche le ballon de la main, et que c'est le joueur bleu qui prend un carton jaune, parler de bon arbitrage, euh, comment dire...... Bon, les Franais n'auraient peut-tre pas gagn non plus, mais a n'a pas aid.

----------


## souviron34

> Quand un joueur en rouge touche le ballon de la main, et que c'est le joueur bleu qui prend un carton jaune, parler de bon arbitrage, euh, comment dire...... Bon, les Franais n'auraient peut-tre pas gagn non plus, mais a n'a pas aid.


bah si tu regardes le vido les 2 bras (_franais et portugais_) taient parallles et spars par moins de 20 cm.. A la vitesse du ballon si c'tait pas lui c'tait l'autre qui la touchait, donc  mon avis a n'a rien chang du tout... (_c'est d'ailleurs bien pour a que l'arbitre a pens que c'tait le franais..._)

Mais de toutes faons le but est pas venu sur cette squence, et cette squence se passait vers le but francais et pas portugais  ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> bah si tu regardes le vido les 2 bras (_franais et portugais_) taient parallles et spars par moins de 20 cm.. A la vitesse du ballon si c'tait pas lui c'tait l'autre qui la touchait, donc  mon avis a n'a rien chang du tout... (_c'est d'ailleurs bien pour a que l'arbitre a pens que c'tait le franais..._)
> 
> Mais de toutes faons le but est pas venu sur cette squence, et cette squence se passait vers le but francais et pas portugais


Mme si je pense que l'on ne peut pas blmer l'arbitre pour cette erreur, je pense qu'elle a son importance. Le dfenseur franais a encore en tte cette injustice dont il est la victime au moment de dfendre sur l'occasion qui amne le but 2 mn plus tard, et on voit bien qu'il n'y est pas vraiment. Rsultat l'attaquant portugais a tout le temps pour arm sa frappe, et ... but !

a n'enlve rien  la qualit moyenne du match et aux bonnes valeurs sportives des 2 quipes et des supporters (c'est quand mme  signaler...) et au fait que le Portugal n'a pas dmrit son trophe. 
Dans l'ensemble, j'ai trouv cet "euro" plus tactique qu'intressant !

----------


## souviron34

> Mme si je pense que l'on ne peut pas blmer l'arbitre pour cette erreur, je pense qu'elle a son importance. Le dfenseur franais a encore en tte cette injustice dont il est la victime au moment de dfendre sur l'occasion qui amne le but 2 mn plus tard, et on voit bien qu'il n'y est pas vraiment. Rsultat l'attaquant portugais a tout le temps pour arm sa frappe, et ... but !
> 
> a n'enlve rien  la qualit moyenne du match et aux bonnes valeurs sportives des 2 quipes et des supporters (c'est quand mme  signaler...) et au fait que le Portugal n'a pas dmrit son trophe. 
> Dans l'ensemble, j'ai trouv cet "euro" plus tactique qu'intressant !


Je veux bien qu'il ait en tte "l'injustice" mais franchement je pense relllement que si c'tait pas l'autre c'tait lui qui la touchait.. Il n'avait physiquement pas le temps de bouger son bras, et il tait en plein dans la trajectoire du ballon... (_et je suis pas sr que c'tait totalement involontaire_ )

Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi sur la tenue gnrale.... Et (_malheureusement.._) il semblerait que FH (et Valls) en profitent - au moins temporairement....  Bon, un prsident avec 18% d'opinions positives, c'est pas vraiment a.... M'enfin c'est plus que les 12% d'il y a 2 semaines....   ::roll::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je veux bien qu'il ait en tte "l'injustice" mais franchement je pense relllement que si c'tait pas l'autre c'tait lui qui la touchait.. Il n'avait physiquement pas le temps de bouger son bras, et il tait en plein dans la trajectoire du ballon... (_et je suis pas sr que c'tait totalement involontaire_ )


Oui enfin dans ce cas l, on peut aussi considrer que la main portugaise est volontaire et que par consquent il devait y avoir coup franc, carton jaune pour Eder et dgagement pour la France.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je veux bien qu'il ait en tte "l'injustice" mais franchement je pense relllement que si c'tait pas l'autre c'tait lui qui la touchait.. Il n'avait physiquement pas le temps de bouger son bras, et il tait en plein dans la trajectoire du ballon... (_et je suis pas sr que c'tait totalement involontaire_ )


Nous raisonnons ! On parle de footballeurs !  ::aie::  Et, qui plus ai  la 110me min d'une finale ! Je ne suis pas sr qu' ce moment, ils aient tous la lucidit suffisante pour raisonne comme nous le faisons maintenant...




> Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi sur la tenue gnrale.... Et (_malheureusement.._) il semblerait que FH (et Valls) en profitent - au moins temporairement....  Bon, un prsident avec 18% d'opinions positives, c'est pas vraiment a.... M'enfin c'est plus que les 12% d'il y a 2 semaines....


C'est pas ce qui m'inquite le plus pour 2017.  ::?:

----------


## Grogro

> C'est pas ce qui m'inquite le plus pour 2017.


Toi aussi c'est la perspective d'un match retour entre les deux prsidents les plus catastrophiques et les plus corrompus de l'histoire de France qui t'inquite le plus ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Toi aussi c'est la perspective d'un match retour entre les deux prsidents les plus catastrophiques et les plus corrompus de l'histoire de France qui t'inquite le plus ?


Entre autre oui.
Ce qui m'inquite c'est de voir ce qui devrait tre un dbat sur l''conomie, les rformes de fond de la scu, des retraites, de la fiscalit, de la gestion de l'tat, ... devenir un combat de chiffonniers  qui fera le plus de surenchre de scurit. 
Bref d'avoir un talage de discours dmagogique, populiste (dans le pire sens du terme) et rien sur les vrais problmes que connait notre pays  ::calim2:: 

A noter que c'est dj bien parti !  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Toi aussi c'est la perspective d'un match retour entre les deux prsidents les plus catastrophiques et les plus corrompus de l'histoire de France qui t'inquite le plus ?


Euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh......tu n'exagres pas un tout petit peu l? 

Dans la liste des prsidents de France, il y a Louis-Napolon Bonaparte, Adolphe Thiers, Flix Faure, Raymond Poincarr, Albert Lebrun, sans compter celui qui tait prsident en 1929 et ceux de la IVme Rpublique qui ont eu les guerres d'Indochine et d'Algrie pendant leurs mandats. Mme De Gaulle a eu droit  l'OAS et la fin de la guerre d'Algrie, Mai 68, la dbcle du rfrendum de 69 et sans remonter bien loin, il y a un certain Jacques Chirac condamn par la justice pour sa corruption et snile en cours de mandat  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

Voil qui est trs rvlateur de l'tat rel de l'conomie franaise : http://etudiant.lefigaro.fr/vie-etud...cet-ete-21239/

----------


## fredinkan

> Voil qui est trs rvlateur de l'tat rel de l'conomie franaise : http://etudiant.lefigaro.fr/vie-etud...cet-ete-21239/


Ce qui me fait rire c'est qu'on dirait que partir loin en vacances, chaque anne, est _socialement_ obligatoire...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh......tu n'exagres pas un tout petit peu l? 
> 
> Dans la liste des prsidents de France, il y a Louis-Napolon Bonaparte, Adolphe Thiers, Flix Faure, Raymond Poincarr, Albert Lebrun, sans compter celui qui tait prsident en 1929 et ceux de la IVme Rpublique qui ont eu les guerres d'Indochine et d'Algrie pendant leurs mandats. Mme De Gaulle a eu droit  l'OAS et la fin de la guerre d'Algrie, Mai 68, la dbcle du rfrendum de 69 et sans remonter bien loin, il y a un certain Jacques Chirac condamn par la justice pour sa corruption et snile en cours de mandat


C'est voulu ou c'est un oubli, l'omission de Mitterrand ?  :;):

----------


## seedbarrett

> Ce qui me fait rire c'est qu'on dirait que partir loin en vacances, chaque anne, est _socialement_ obligatoire...


Savez vous  quoi c'est d d'ailleurs le fait que l'ont "doivent" partir en vacances ? C'est la seconde anne que j'ai pas les moyens (oui, je me reconnais dans ce jeune), et honnetement j'ai l'impression que a drange plus ma mre que moi, au point que j'ai mme t contraint de lui mentir pour lui faire plaisir...

----------


## Bousk

Historiquement je dirais l'avnement des congs pays
Maintenant, c'est surtout l'industrie du tourisme qui pousse (comme pourquoi on tient absolument  garder 2 mois de grandes vacances d't)

----------


## souviron34

> Savez vous  quoi c'est d d'ailleurs le fait que l'ont "doivent" partir en vacances ?


Parce que, malgr toutes les "plaintes" entendues, les Franais - la classe moyenne, trs largement majoritaire - vivent bien, et avec le nombre de vacances (_5 semaines + les RTT <=> 7  8 semaines_) et les (_hyper-capitalistes_) RyanAir et autres Vueling ou lowcost, ils ont pris l'habitude de voyager partout (_Thailande, Vietnam, Egypte, Tunisie (avant), Canada, Amerique du Sud, ..._) et considrent comme une "rgression" et une "perte des acquis" de ne plus pouvoir le faire quand bon leur chante....

C'est comme si demain on n'a plus de portable !! KATASTROF !!!! 

Si donc tu ne peux plus "partir", t'es juste devenu "seconde zone" quoi.... Ce qui va pouvoir alimenter les plaintes  ::D: ... Mais a fait "mal au statut"...   ::aie::   tu pourras plus te vanter que "_mon fils est parti x semaines l-bas_" ou "_ma fille fait ses tudes  xxx, et on a t la voir pour les vacances_"...

----------


## Grogro

> Ce qui me fait rire c'est qu'on dirait que partir loin en vacances, chaque anne, est _socialement_ obligatoire...


C'est beau comment vous surinterprtez systmatiquement le titre d'une url sans jamais lire l'article.  ::roll:: 

On parle de ne plus avoir les moyens de [b]partir[b] en vacances tout court, c'est  dire juste prendre la voiture pour camper quelques jours, ou prendre le train pour aller voir la famille. Il est vrai que mme avec la carte 12-25 ans, le train est devenu un luxe. On parle de 60% des jeunes qui doivent dcrocher un job d't pendant 2 ou 3 mois pour financer leurs tudes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On parle de 60% des jeunes qui doivent dcrocher un job d't pendant 2 ou 3 mois pour financer leurs tudes.


Et ?
Qu'est-ce que tu crois que l'on faisait  notre poque ? J'tais mme serveur pendant mes tudes. Etrangement, je n'en suis pas mort. Je ne suis pas parti en vacances avant ma troisime anne de boulot (pas les moyens). ET JE N'EN SUIS PAS MORT !  Incroyable, non ?

----------


## seedbarrett

Je sais pas, je suis pas certain. Je me demande si c'est pas le fait qu'ils veulent nous voir voyager comme eux l'ont fait/voulu. Effectivement, je vois aussi le fait que plein de monde autour de moi  fait un bout de sa scolarit  l'tranger, ou voyage bien plus. Mais je pense pas que ce sois a le truc, je pense plutt que c'est pour lutter contre la morosit du quotidien, dans laquelle tu galres  la fin du mois et o tu bosses justement pour cette semaine de break (ouais ouais je sais pas do a sors les 8 semaines voqus, chez moi quand t'en a 5 c'est dj assez fou)

Aprs c'est vrai que a indique bien une baisse du pouvoir d'achat en France, surtout chez les jeunes, mais c'est pas une dcouverte en sois, et le fait que nombre d'tudiante devant recourir  la prostitution est bien plus alarmant en sois. 

Cependant je pense aussi que les vacances sont importantes pour voir ce qui se fait ailleurs, et s'ouvrir l'esprit et a je le conois entirement. Peut tre que j'arriverai  mettre 100 de cot pour choper un car vers lyon qui sait  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> C'est beau comment vous surinterprtez systmatiquement le titre d'une url sans jamais lire l'article. 
> 
> On parle de ne plus avoir les moyens de [b]partir[b] en vacances tout court, c'est  dire juste prendre la voiture pour camper quelques jours, ou prendre le train pour aller voir la famille. Il est vrai que mme avec la carte 12-25 ans, le train est devenu un luxe. On parle de 60% des jeunes qui doivent dcrocher un job d't pendant 2 ou 3 mois pour financer leurs tudes.


Ben moi j'ai pass toutes mes vacances entre 18 et 27 ans  partir en stop,  aller camper, et - de temps - en temps -  aller en auberge de jeunesse...

Ca cote pas cher, a...  ::mrgreen:: 


Je ne prenais le train que une fois de temps en temps , pas de portable, pas de stro qu'un vieux poste des annes 50, pas de voiture, et je travaillais 1 mois sur 2 en t...

Il est o le problme ??




PS: en stop, j'avais t en Allemagne, en Italie, en Yougoslavie, en Grce... Avec InterRail (_Europass maintenant_) + auberges de jeunesses, j'ai t en Hollande, Sude, Norvge, Danemark, Autriche, Yougoslavie, Grce et Italie.. en un mois...   ::D: 


PPS: et j'tais d'un milieu "privilgi" : mre prof et pre fonctionnaire  la Scu.. et on a t en camping en famille aussi... presque chaque t,   la montagne, dans des tentes, ou des "bungalow" sans eau ni lectricit.. (_feu de bois et rivire_). Comme dit _Jon_, on n'est pas mort, hein ??

----------


## seedbarrett

> Je ne prenais le train que une fois de temps en temps , pas de portable, pas de stro qu'un vieux poste des annes 50, pas de voiture, et je travaillais 1 mois sur 2 en t...
> 
> 
> PS: en stop, j'avais t en Allemagne, en Italie, en Yougoslavie, en Grce... Avec InterRail (_Eurpoass maintenant_) + auberges de jeunesses, j'ai t en Hollande, Sude, Norvge,Danemark Autriche, Yougolsavie, Grce et Italie.. en un mois...


Je travaille toute l'anne, 45h par semaine, et j'ai pas les moyens de mettre 200e pour un billet de train (qui s'appelle toujours interrail), il est peut tre l le problme. Mais avec le pass NaviGo + les copains qui hbergent je vais  gennevillier, montreuil, nogent sur marne, saint denis... en un mois...  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> Je travaille toute l'anne, 45h par semaine, et j'ai pas les moyens de mettre 200e pour un billet de train (qui s'appelle toujours interrail), il est peut tre l le problme. Mais avec le pass NaviGo + les copains qui hbergent je vais  gennevillier, montreuil, nogent sur marne, saint denis... en un mois...


Je l'ai pris qu'une fois, InterRail..

Le reste c'tait tout en stop... Des fois attendre presque une journe entire avant d'tre pris... Que ce soit  Paris, quelque part sur une autoroute ou une route, ou en Italie ou en Suisse...

Et je l'ai mme fait quand a faisait dj plus de 10 ans que j'tais ingnieur, et mme pas plus tard que l'an dernier... 4 fois mme...    57 ans..  ::D:

----------


## fredinkan

> C'est beau comment vous surinterprtez systmatiquement le titre d'une url sans jamais lire l'article. 
> 
> On parle de ne plus avoir les moyens de [b]partir[b] en vacances tout court, c'est  dire juste prendre la voiture pour camper quelques jours, ou prendre le train pour aller voir la famille. Il est vrai que mme avec la carte 12-25 ans, le train est devenu un luxe. On parle de 60% des jeunes qui doivent dcrocher un job d't pendant 2 ou 3 mois pour financer leurs tudes.


Le message de Jon est exactement l o je voulais en venir.
Pour moi, et dsol, mais c'est comme a, partir loin, c'est partir  plus de 200km de ton chez toi. Et y compris en train. Une ordre d'ide, chez moi -> Zrich (soit les 200km) en train m'a dj eu cot plus cher que Zrich -> Stockholm en avion. Le loin peut donc tre relatif.

Et comme le dit souviron, partir  pied / velo /  8 dans le vieux minibus miteux de 30 ans d'un pote + camping peut aussi tre des vacances et n'est pas cher.

Il y a une quinzaine d'annes, on voyait (et parlait) trs rgulirement des jeunes qui partaient en vacances et bossaient sur place  temps partiel pour payer leur logement... Et a reste des vacances

----------


## Zirak

> Le reste c'tait tout en stop... Des fois attendre presque une journe entire avant d'tre pris... Que ce soit  Paris, quelque part sur une autoroute ou une route, ou en Italie ou en Suisse...
> 
> Et je l'ai mme fait quand a faisait dj plus de 10 ans que j'tais ingnieur, et mme pas plus tard que l'an dernier...4 fois mme...    57 ans..



Ah c'est sr que devoir bosser 48 semaines  40h par semaine, pour avoir les moyens de partir camper en stop pendant une semaine (enfin pas trop loin non plus, si il faut dj attendre parfois une journe sans tre pris), a fait envie !  ::mrgreen:: 

Et puis alors ceux qui ont des enfants et / ou un animal, faire du stop  4 avec un chien + les sacs / les tentes / le rchau et tout le bordel, j'avoue que a doit tre pique. ^^


Faire du stop tout seul en mode "je pars  l'aventure", je comprends bien, quand tu commences  tre plusieurs ou avec des enfants, c'est dj plus compliqu, et puis le faire par choix c'est une chose, devoir le faire car sinon tu n'as pas les moyens de partir, cela en est une autre.

Bon perso, mes vacances depuis que je travaille (une bonne dizaine d'annes) se rsument  2/3 semaines par t  rester chez moi tout seul (sauf si comme cette anne, j'arrive  motiver un ami ou deux pour aller  un festoche de musique, du coup, je vais passer 1 weekend  2h30 de chez moi \o/), donc je ne vais pas pleurer sur eux non plus, mais passer son anne  bosser, pour au final, passer ses vacances coinc chez soit, je conois que cela puisse tre un peu dprimant / dcourageant / dmotivant / pleins de trucs en "ant"...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> passer son anne  bosser, pour au final, passer ses vacances coinc chez soit, je conois que cela puisse tre un peu dprimant / dcourageant / dmotivant / pleins de trucs en "ant"...


Exaltant ?
Passionnant ?
panouissant ?
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Encore une fois, *lisez* rellement l'article. Et tirez-en les consquences.

----------


## ymoreau

> ET JE N'EN SUIS PAS MORT !  Incroyable, non ?


Avec le progrs que l'on a  notre poque, j'attends un peu plus de choses de la vie que _ne pas tre mort_. Mais je dois vraiment tre trop ambitieux.
On pourrait arrter de rpondre  tous les sujets par "c'est pas si grave, on a vcu pire un jour / des gens vivent pire ailleurs" ?

----------


## Zirak

> Exaltant ?
> Passionnant ?
> panouissant ?


Je n'irais pas jusque l, mme si je fais partie de ceux qui se font moins chier tout seul chez eux qu'au boulot, et donc que donc oui, je fais des choses plus panouissantes / passionnantes / exaltantes chez moi qu'au travail, mais mme cela, a fini par faire parti du "train-train", cela fait toujours du bien de changer de dcor.  ::D: 


Sinon il ne faut pas oublier non plus, que si  l'poque, Souviron faisait tout a en stop, c'est surtout que les voitures n'existaient pas encore taient pas aussi dmocratises et que tout le monde n'en avait pas forcment une.  ::mouarf:: 

 ::pastaper::

----------


## souviron34

> Encore une fois, *lisez* rellement l'article. Et tirez-en les consquences.


Oui, lu et relu, et quelles consquences TOI tu en tires ???

Moi il n'y a rien qui me choque l-dedans...






> On pourrait arrter de rpondre  tous les sujets par "c'est pas si grave, on a vcu pire un jour / des gens vivent pire ailleurs" ?


Ben c'est que quand on n'arrte pas de dire "_voyez, c'est de pire en pire_", on est bien oblig de rpondre.. "_Pire en pire_" indique une dtrioration par rapport au pass, non ?  il faut donc comparer par rapport au pass rel, pas fantasm ...

----------


## Zirak

> Ben c'est que quand on n'arrte pas de dire "_voyez, c'est de pire en pire_", on est bien oblig de rpondre.. "_Pire en pire_" indique une dtrioration par rapport au pass, non ?  *il faut donc comparer par rapport au pass rel, pas fantasm* ...


Oui mais un pass rel de combien de temps avant ? 5, 10, 20, 40 ans ? Plus ?

C'est l tout le problme, trouver / se mettre d'accord sr la "priode" avec laquelle on fait les comparaisons.


Car sinon je peux dire que les serf au Moyen-Age en chiaient tellement plus que nous, qu'aujourd'hui tout va bien, et que mme les gens au RSA devraient danser nus de joies dans les rues.

----------


## rawsrc

> Sinon il ne faut pas oublier non plus, que si  l'poque, Souviron faisait tout a en stop, c'est surtout que les voitures n'existaient pas encore taient pas aussi dmocratises et que tout le monde n'en avait pas forcment une.


Tu m'tonnes !!! Du haut de ses 97 printemps, Souviron, il a connu la calche  ::ptdr::

----------


## souviron34

> Tu m'tonnes !!! Du haut de ses 97 printemps, Souviron, il a connu la calche


Mais vous n'y tes pas mon cher... Ah la chaise  porteurs !!!

----------


## macslan

> Le message de Jon est exactement l o je voulais en venir.
> Pour moi, et dsol, mais c'est comme a, partir loin, c'est partir  plus de 200km de ton chez toi. Et y compris en train. Une ordre d'ide, chez moi -> Zrich (soit les 200km) en train m'a dj eu cot plus cher que Zrich -> Stockholm en avion. Le loin peut donc tre relatif.
> 
> Et comme le dit souviron, partir  pied / velo /  8 dans le vieux minibus miteux de 30 ans d'un pote + camping peut aussi tre des vacances et n'est pas cher.
> 
> Il y a une quinzaine d'annes, on voyait (et parlait) trs rgulirement des jeunes qui partaient en vacances et bossaient sur place  temps partiel pour payer leur logement... Et a reste des vacances


Et aussi certain vont juste au chalet qui est assez proche

----------


## souviron34

> Sinon il ne faut pas oublier non plus, que si  l'poque, Souviron faisait tout a en stop, c'est surtout que les voitures n'existaient pas encore taient pas aussi dmocratises et que tout le monde n'en avait pas forcment une.


L o tu as raison cependant, je l'ai dit ailleurs (_peut-tre mme dans ce fil_) c'est que les ETUDIANTS n'en avaient pas... (_d'o le stop pour moi et les gens autour de moi_) ... A Orsay en 1982, les parkings taient dserts, tout au plus quelques 4L, 2CV, et minibus VW... les profs taient habills correctement et les tudiants taient en jeans... Par contre, ds 1989, les parkings taient pleins, de voitures qui avaient l'air neuves.... les profs taient habills en jeans ou pantalons de velours et les tudiants taient en costume (_pour les filles en chemisier  dentelle_)...  :8O: 

Alors je ne sais pas ce qui s'est pass exactement, mais moi j'tais n fin des annes 50, mes successeurs milieu des annes 60...  C'est encore aujourd'hui un mystre pour moi... 




*@Grogro :* tu n'as pas encore rpondu... Qu'est-ce que TOI tu en tires comme consquences ??

----------


## GPPro

J'avoue que j'ai toujours t hallucin par le remplissage des parkings dans les diffrentes fac o je suis pass. C'est pour a que je relativise toujours beaucoup quand j'entends les tudiants dire qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire leurs tudes sans bosser en mme temps. Visiblement la notion de minimum vital a beaucoup volue (et je suis loin d'avoir l'ge de Souviron !).

----------


## Grogro

> L o tu as raison cependant, je l'ai dit ailleurs (_peut-tre mme dans ce fil_) c'est que les ETUDIANTS n'en avaient pas... (_d'o le stop pour moi et les gens autour de moi_) ... A Orsay en 1982, les parkings taient dserts, tout au plus quelques 4L, 2CV, et minibus VW... les profs taient habills correctement et les tudiants taient en jeans... Par contre, ds 1989, les parkings taient pleins, de voitures qui avaient l'air neuves.... les profs taient habills en jeans ou pantalons de velours et les tudiants taient en costume (_pour les filles en chemisier  dentelle_)... 
> 
> Alors je ne sais pas ce qui s'est pass exactement, mais moi j'tais n fin des annes 50, mes successeurs milieu des annes 60...  C'est encore aujourd'hui un mystre pour moi... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Grogro :* tu n'as pas encore rpondu... Qu'est-ce que TOI tu en tires comme consquences ??


Ce n'est pourtant pas sorcier, c'est un signe de plus du trs net dclassement observ en Europe et dans l'Amrique du nord. Et vous surinterprtez un article sans l'avoir lu, en se basant sur le titre, et en imaginant des gens qui se plaignent de ne pas pouvoir partir tous les ans en Thalande ou aux Antilles... 

Quand au mystre que tu voques, il y a bien quelques indices : 1979, second choc ptrolier. 1985, contre-choc ptrolier. Plus la baisse des cot de production unitaire. Il faudrait regarder l'volution du taux d'quipement par tranche d'ge, si de telles stats existent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce n'est pourtant pas sorcier, c'est un signe de plus du trs net dclassement observ en Europe et dans l'Amrique du nord. Et vous surinterprtez un article sans l'avoir lu, en se basant sur le titre, et en imaginant des gens qui se plaignent de ne pas pouvoir partir tous les ans en Thalande ou aux Antilles...


Pour ta gouverne, il est trs mauvais de prjuger. En effet, personnellement, avant de rpondre, j'ai lu l'article. Je n'en tire pas du tout les mmes conclusions, ou, tout du moins, je n'y vois rien de nouveau, ni d'alarmant.

En fait, ce que j'ai essay de dire, c'est que des tudiants qui doivent bosser pour payer leurs tudes, a existe depuis fort longtemps. Ce qui est, par contre un signe des temps, c'est que l'on s'en offusque et que l'on s'interroge sur le fait que ces pvres tudiants ne puissent partir en vacances, alors qu'il y a 20 ans, tout le monde trouvait cela normal. Au contraire, mme, quand j'ai fait mes tudes, un tudiant qui ne bossait pas l't tait vu comme un fils  papa, un nanti ! 
 Tempora !  Mores  !

----------


## LawNasK

Bien le bonjour  ::): 

Comme pour chaque sujet, j'avais prvu de lire la totalit de ce qui est crit avant de participer, mais je vais faire une petite exception pour celui-ci.

En effet, j'en suis environ  la moiti (page 665 pour tre prcis), et plus j'avance, plus je dcouvre des choses (des auteurs (j'ai dj achetez pas mal de livres grce  vous  ::merci:: ), des faons de penser, et vous), et plus je comprend (probablement de travers) le monde.

J'en retire une dmotivation qui augmente au fur et  mesure de mon apprentissage. Pas au point d'arrter de m'instruire (j'en suis incapable), mais assez pour ne pas avoir du tout envie d'agir, et peut-tre mme assez pour me faire arrter de partager les "dcouvertes" que je fais ici. D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours vot blanc jusqu' maintenant, mais je vais dsormais m'abstenir.

Voil donc ma question : comment faites-vous, en sachant tout ce que vous savez, pour continuer  avoir envie de vous informer et de discuter ici de politique ? Qu'est-ce qui vous motive dans tout a ?

----------


## Zirak

> Qu'est-ce qui vous motive dans tout a ?


Ca fait passer le temps quand on se fait chier au boulot !  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Comme pour chaque sujet, j'avais prvu de lire la totalit de ce qui est crit avant de participer, mais je vais faire une petite exception pour celui-ci.


Rhoo c'est pas srieux a.




> J'en retire une dmotivation qui augmente au fur et  mesure de mon apprentissage. Pas au point d'arrter de m'instruire (j'en suis incapable), mais assez pour ne pas avoir du tout envie d'agir, et peut-tre mme assez pour me faire arrter de partager les "dcouvertes" que je fais ici.


Si je peux te donner un conseil, n'coute pas uniquement ce que les autres peuvent dire, mais pense aussi  te faire ta propre opinion et tes propres ides en regardant par exemple les dbats parlementaires, les questions au gouvernement ou les "on aimerait vous y voir" sur LCP.
Car il est vrai qu'on parle trs facilement et mme trop rapidement des drives, qu'on aime bien parler des moments o a "chauffe" dans l'assemble, mais on ne parle jamais des moments o ils sont relativement calmes et disent des choses qui paraissent intelligent. Cela est aussi l'occasion de ne pas se contenter de notre ignorance et prjugs pour juger, mais aussi d'essayer de comprendre, les tenants et les aboutissants des dcisions, des limites et contraintes auxquels ils sont confronts, pour au final s'apercevoir qu'ils ne sont pas tous si diffrent de nous qu'on voudrait bien le croire.

Je pars du principe qu'avant de critiquer, il faut d'abord chercher  comprendre l'autre, sans prjugs. Car il est trs facile de critiquer et crier au scandale du haut de son ignorance que de se renseigner ou de suivre les dbats, qui ne sont au final pas si ennuyeux que cela. Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont parfaits, mais ils n'en sont pas pour autant tous "pourris", diabolique ou pire que nous mme.

Je trouve parfaitement aberrant qu'autant de personnes hurlent au scandale quant au maintient de l'tat d'urgence... et que seulement *300 personnes* ont pris la peine de regarder la rediffusion de la commission parlementaire (?) sur le sujet. Donc bon, c'est un scandale, c'est important, mais en mme temps, tout le monde s'en fou. Il n'y a qu' regarder laudience abyssale de LCP, d'un ct la politique est scandaleuse, toussa, et de l'autre, on s'en fout.




> D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours vot blanc jusqu' maintenant, mais je vais dsormais m'abstenir.


C'est dommage  mon sens car tu vas passer d'un message "je suis citoyen responsable, la politique m'intresse, mais aucun candidat ne correspond  mes attentes"  "je m'en fou, dcidez  ma place".




> Voil donc ma question : comment faites-vous, en sachant tout ce que vous savez, pour continuer  avoir envie de vous informer et de discuter ici de politique ? Qu'est-ce qui vous motive dans tout a ?


Premirement, je dirais que c'est un devoir citoyen indispensable  toute dmocratie, bien que malheureusement trop nglig de nos jours  mon sens.
Personnellement, je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment le dbat politique qui m'intresse ou plus la dialectique qu'il y a derrire. Je ragis plus souvent  des dfauts argumentaires/prjugs que vraiment aux opinions politiques exprims.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est dommage  mon sens car tu vas passer d'un message "je suis citoyen responsable, la politique m'intresse, mais aucun candidat ne correspond  mes attentes"  "je m'en fou, dcidez  ma place".


Ou pas.

De toutes faons, peu importe le message que l'on veut faire passer, dans les deux cas, c'est considr par les politiques comme "faites ce que vous voulez" (d'ailleurs  vrai dire, c'est le cas mme lorsque l'on vote pour un parti, si on se fit au quinquennat en cours...  ::mrgreen:: ).

Faut arrter de vouloir faire passer les abstentionnistes pour la lie de la socit, alors qu'au contraire la plupart sont les seuls assez malins qui ont compris que voter blanc (voir voter tout court) ne servait strictement plus  rien.

"je suis citoyen responsable, la politique m'intresse, mais aucun candidat ne correspond  mes attentes", c'est juste une phrase de ceux qui votent blanc pour se donner bonne conscience, et pouvoir dire que si tel parti monte ou tel parti incomptent est lu, ce n'est que  cause des vilains abstentionnistes mais pas des gentils votants blancs qui se proccupent de leur pays... (alors que blanc ou abstention, le rsultat est le mme).






> Personnellement, je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment le dbat politique qui m'intresse ou plus la dialectique qu'il y a derrire. Je ragis plus souvent  des dfauts argumentaires/prjugs que vraiment aux opinions politiques exprims.


Si tu as un doute, nous pouvons tous te confirmer que c'est bien la 2me partie qui est vraie. ^^



Quand  l'audience abyssale de LCP, bah surprise les gens bossent, ils ont autre chose  faire. Ou alors faudrait faire des soires spciales pour les sujets importants et ne pas faire les votes en pleine journe ou au milieu de la nuit.

En dehors du week-end, (et je pense qu'ils ont mieux  faire), je ne vois pas trop quand les gens pourraient s'intresser  tout a ? 

Alors qu'avec une diminution du temps de travail, lie  une meilleur rpartition de celui-ci, les gens auraient un peu plus de temps.  ::zoubi::

----------


## macslan

> Ou pas.
> 
> De toutes faons, peu importe le message que l'on veut faire passer, dans les deux cas, c'est considr par les politiques comme "faites ce que vous voulez" (d'ailleurs  vrai dire, c'est le cas mme lorsque l'on vote pour un parti, si on se fit au quinquennat en cours... ).
> 
> Faut arrter de vouloir faire passer les abstentionnistes pour la lie de la socit, alors qu'au contraire la plupart sont les seuls assez malins qui ont compris que voter blanc (voir voter tout court) ne servait strictement plus  rien.
> 
> "je suis citoyen responsable, la politique m'intresse, mais aucun candidat ne correspond  mes attentes", c'est juste une phrase de ceux qui votent blanc pour se donner bonne conscience, et pouvoir dire que si tel parti monte ou tel parti incomptent est lu, ce n'est que  cause des vilains abstentionnistes mais pas des gentils votants blancs qui se proccupent de leur pays... (alors que blanc ou abstention, le rsultat est le mme).
> 
> 
> ...


alors viens dire a en Suisse 

Vot blanc change quelque chose dans certains pays s'il atteint un certain nombre de pourcentage le vote est annul

----------


## Zirak

> alors viens dire a en Suisse 
> 
> Vot blanc change quelque chose dans certains pays s'il atteint un certain nombre de pourcentage le vote est annul


Bah c'est le fonctionnement normal et c'est tant mieux pour vous, mais ce n'est pas le cas ici, donc on s'en moque un peu de comment cela se passe l-bas, on parle du cas franais, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait le cas partout...

----------


## macslan

> Bah c'est le fonctionnement normal et c'est tant mieux pour vous, mais ce n'est pas le cas ici, donc on s'en moque un peu de comment cela se passe l-bas, on parle du cas franais, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait le cas partout...


au niveau de l'annulation je sais pas 
ce qui est sr c'est qu'en Suisse c'est mal vu de s'abstenir au lieu de voter blanc ou autre

Aprs concernant certains sujet de vote j'ai un peu l'impression qu'on ne devrait pas laiss le peuple voter car il y a tellement d'embranchement.

----------


## LawNasK

> Ca fait passer le temps quand on se fait chier au boulot !


Je prend  ::aie:: 




> Si je peux te donner un conseil, n'coute pas uniquement ce que les autres peuvent dire, mais pense aussi  te faire ta propre opinion et tes propres ides


Tout  fait d'accord.




> mais on ne parle jamais des moments o ils sont relativement calmes et disent des choses qui paraissent intelligent.


Qui paraissent  :;): 

Pour ma part, je ne regarde pas du tout LCP, je prfre lire les comptes rendus sur les sites qui vont bien. J'imagine que la gestuelle et le ton sont importants, mais je m'intresse plus aux ides qu'aux moyens de les faire passer. Il y a aussi une question d'horaire :  part les votes en pleines nuit (bon, c'est vrai qu'il y en a un certain nombre ces derniers temps), je ne pourrais jamais regarder a.




> C'est dommage  mon sens car tu vas passer d'un message "je suis citoyen responsable, la politique m'intresse, mais aucun candidat ne correspond  mes attentes"  "je m'en fou, dcidez  ma place".


Ce n'est pas vraiment qu'aucun candidat ne correspond  mes attentes, mais qu'aucun candidat ne peut correspondre  mes attentes. Voter blanc, c'tait effectivement la dmarche volontaire de me dire "a ira mieux demain", mais  lire nos papys du sujet, c'tait pas vraiment mieux avant, et je n'ai pas trouv de raison pour que ce soit mieux aprs. L'alternative  labstention serait le tirage au sort du candidat pour qui je vais voter. Ce n'est pas vraiment plus utile, mais a peut tre rigolo (dans 20 ans, quand on me demandera pour qui je vote, et que je sortirai la liste de mes "choix"  ::aie:: ).

Je pense que labstention est prfrable  :
- Je vote pour ce parti car j'ai toujours fait a
- Je vote pour ce parti sans savoir rellement ce qu'il propose
- Je vote pour ce parti, et il ne fait pas du tout ce qu'il a annonc
- Je vote pour ce parti car certaines de ses ides me plaisent. (<- uniquement dans un systme non proportionnel, et encore, je suis mitig l dessus)




> Premirement, je dirais que c'est un devoir citoyen indispensable  toute dmocratie, bien que malheureusement trop nglig de nos jours  mon sens.


J'en ai beaucoup parl avec un partisan du vote blanc il y a un peu plus d'une semaine. En trois heures de dialogue, je n'ai pas compris pourquoi et comment a pourrait tre le cas. Si tu peut m'clair, je t'en serai gr.




> Personnellement, je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment le dbat politique qui m'intresse ou plus la dialectique qu'il y a derrire. Je ragis plus souvent  des dfauts argumentaires/prjugs que vraiment aux opinions politiques exprims.


Merci  ::D: 




> alors viens dire a en Suisse 
> 
> Vot blanc change quelque chose dans certains pays s'il atteint un certain nombre de pourcentage le vote est annul


Vous avez de la chance : ce n'est pas le cas en France (et mon passage de blanc  abstention est valable uniquement dans le systme franais, je ne connais pas assez les autres pour savoir ce que je ferais).
En France, avec _n_ lecteurs, si on a 1 vote pour *X* et _n_-1 vote blanc ou abstentionnistes, *X* sera lu avec 100% des voies et sera le reprsentant incontestable de l'ensemble de la population franaise.




> ce qui est sr c'est qu'en Suisse c'est mal vu de s'abstenir au lieu de voter blanc ou autre


En France aussi, j'ai l'impression.




> Aprs concernant certains sujet de vote j'ai un peu l'impression qu'on ne devrait pas laiss le peuple voter car il y a tellement d'embranchement.


Je ne me souviens plus du nom, mais il existe une thorie qui dit, en gros, que le choix moyen d'un grand groupe *non influenc* de personne sera trs proche de "la bonne rponse"; mme si en prenant individuellement chaque rsultat, on a une amplitude trs grande et des rsultats trs " ct de la plaque". Si vous connaissez la bte, n'hsitez pas  donner son nom; sinon, j'irai le chercher  ::):

----------


## ymoreau

> ce qui est sr c'est qu'en Suisse c'est mal vu de s'abstenir au lieu de voter blanc ou autre


Et en Belgique il est obligatoire. En France aussi s'abstenir n'est pas bien vu par tout le monde, on entend rgulirement "qu'ils se sont battus pour qu'on ait le droit de vote" mais le vote blanc n'est pas critiqu. Je suis assez d'accord avec Zirak, dans la pratique il n'y a aucune diffrence et a parait pas trs juste de fustiger l'un et pas l'autre. Le seul truc c'est qu'il y a forcment de l'abstention par flemme plutt que par conviction politique (ou rejet assum de la politique).

Pour moi a fait un moment qu'on vote avec sa carte bleue plutt que sa carte d'lecteur.

----------


## macslan

> Je ne me souviens plus du nom, mais il existe une thorie qui dit, en gros, que le choix moyen d'un grand groupe de personne sera trs proche de "la bonne rponse"; mme si en prenant individuellement chaque rsultat, on a une amplitude trs grande et des rsultats trs " ct de la plaque". Si vous connaissez la bte, n'hsitez pas  donner son nom; sinon, j'irai le chercher


Mme si en gnral j'approuve cette phrase, je ne pense pas qu'elle soit acceptable au niveau politique.

----------


## Neckara

> Ou pas.


A chaque fois que tu cris a, j'ai la chanson du marsupilami dans la tte (oupa oupa, c'est lui le marsupilamiiii)  ::cry:: .




> De toutes faons, peu importe le message que l'on veut faire passer, dans les deux cas, c'est considr par les politiques comme "faites ce que vous voulez"


Voter blanc signifie dj faire l'effort de se dplacer, tu montres que tu as une certaine volont et que tu prends les lections avec un minimum de srieux. Mme s'il est vrai que le rsultat final n'est pas grandement modifi, l'image donne est bien diffrente, et cela a son importance.

Un abstentionniste, ne l'est pas forcment parce qu'il n'aime pas les politiques :
il s'en fou tout simplement ;la flemme de se dplacer ;empchement et a oubli/pas eu le temps de faire une procuration ;etc.

Avec un vote blanc, au moins, le message est trs clair.




> d'ailleurs  vrai dire, c'est le cas mme lorsque l'on vote pour un parti, si on se fit au quinquennat en cours... .


Disons qu'il y a l'hritage des actions des gouvernements prcdents, les actions des autres pays/institutions internationales et la ralit conomique  prendre en considration.
De toute faon, on est rput pour tre un peuple de rleur, quoi qu'il se passe, on va rler, puis on va oublier quand les vacances arriveront. On va gueuler un bon coup, bloquer quelques rues sans mme vraiment savoir pourquoi on le fait... Pour certains organisateurs, juste montrer qu'on existe quand bien mme on est absolument pas concern par les mesures  ::aie:: .
C'est comme avec les enfants, on les laisse piquer leur crise, gueuler un peu, puis ils auront tout oubli quelques semaines aprs.

Et j'en suis le premier attrist, mais c'est un quadruple problme :
trop de grves tuent la grve, si c'est trop frquent, a perd de son pouvoir et de sa force, si a devient "normal", la grve n'a alors plus aucun sens ;si on se contente juste d'tre contre en suivant un leader comme un mouton, sans se renseigner par soit-mme et en balanant des affirmations empreint d'ignorance, il n'y a aucune raison qu'on nous prenne au srieux ;tout le monde veut le changement, mais personne pour changer ou participer au changement ;on n'a toujours pas su trouver une alternative citoyenne  la grve.

Je ne regarde plus vraiment les journaux tlviss, mais ont-ils parls des propositions pour la justice du XXIe sicle, des dbats sur parlementaires sur les agriculteurs (subventions qui tardent, pesticide interdit, etc.) ?
Je suis intimement convaincu que si on se renseignait un peu plus, qu'on avait un avis plus nuanc sur les problmes politiques, si on tait un peu moins passionnel, on aurait moins l'impression que le gouvernement fait "ce qui lui chante", et on serait par la mme occasion bien mieux couts.




> Faut arrter de vouloir faire passer les abstentionnistes pour la lie de la socit, alors qu'au contraire la plupart sont les seuls assez malins qui ont compris que voter blanc (voir voter tout court) ne servait strictement plus  rien.


Je pense le contraire, pour moi ce sont les seuls qui n'ont pas compris l'importance du vote, qui veulent changer le monde, mais qui attendent que les autres le fasse pour eux.
Quelle lgitimit a-t-on ensuite de critiquer les dcision de ltat, voir mme de se plaindre de ne pas tre cout si on ne prend mme pas la peine de se prter  ce simple exercice citoyen ?
On se met  l'cart puis on se plaint d'tre mis  l'cart, n'est-ce pas un comble ? On a un pouvoir de pression sur les politiques, de sanction, de destruction politique auquel on renonce. D'ailleurs je ne dis pas qu'il faut voter blanc, mais quitte  ne pas voter pour un politique, au moins voter blanc.

Si vous ne vous reconnaissez dans aucun parti, pourquoi ne pas crer le votre ? Pourquoi ne pas participer tout simplement  la dmocratie reprsentative ? Pourquoi se mettre  l'cart puis venir ensuite pleurer que vous n'tes pas reprsents ? Pour moi ce sont des personnes qui n'ont rien compris au principe mme de la dmocratie. La dmocratie n'existe que si ses citoyens s'en saisissent, s'ils remplissent leurs devoirs citoyens. Si on laisse faire, et bien on laisse faire, mais faut pas venir se plaindre aprs.

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a aussi une question d'horaire :  part les votes en pleines nuit (bon, c'est vrai qu'il y en a un certain nombre ces derniers temps), je ne pourrais jamais regarder a.


 Tu as les rediffusion sur le site de LCP.




> L'alternative  labstention serait le tirage au sort du candidat pour qui je vais voter. Ce n'est pas vraiment plus utile, mais a peut tre rigolo (dans 20 ans, quand on me demandera pour qui je vote, et que je sortirai la liste de mes "choix" ).


Au contraire, ce serait trs intressant au premier tour (quoi que _lgrement_ risqu). Le mieux tant de le faire en pr-slectionnant uniquement des "petits partis" (peut-tre en en excluant d'autres).
Cela contribuera alors  un "lissage" rduisant la marge des plus gros partis les forant  se montrer plus comptitifs et  draguer un peu mieux son lectorat (encore faut-il que son lectorat ai un minimum d'esprit critique pour ne pas se faire embobiner uniquement par des belles paroles).
Cela permettrait aussi d'augmenter la visibilit et les moyens de petits partis, bref de commencer  sortir de cette vision biparti. Cela est aussi une vraie sanction contrairement aux votes blancs ou abstentions, car ils vont rellement perdre un vote, il vont perdre de leur cart.

Mais pour que cela marche, il ne faut pas tre tout seul.




> Je pense que labstention est prfrable  :
> - Je vote pour ce parti car j'ai toujours fait a
> - Je vote pour ce parti sans savoir rellement ce qu'il propose
> - Je vote pour ce parti, et il ne fait pas du tout ce qu'il a annonc


Plus que d'accord, si vous ne savez pas ce que vous faites, abstenez-vous ou votez blanc et laissez les autres dcider. Mais ne venez pas vous plaindre ensuite.
Quoi qu'il y a un petit problme, si trop de personnes raisonnent ainsi, les extrmes (souvent plus motivs) vont se retrouver sur-reprsents.

Le mieux reste encore de faire son devoir et de se renseigner.




> J'en ai beaucoup parl avec un partisan du vote blanc il y a un peu plus d'une semaine. En trois heures de dialogue, je n'ai pas compris pourquoi et comment a pourrait tre le cas. Si tu peut m'clair, je t'en serai gr.


C'est une question d'image que tu envois. Tu montres que tu t'intresse rellement  la politique, et que tu as quelque chose  en faire, contrairement  l'abstention. Cela va donner aux politiques un lectorat  draguer, plus intressant que ceux qui ne votent pas de toute faon. Cela peut aussi participer  dtruire la lgitimit des lections et en la prise en compte du vote blanc, ce qui serait une grande avance.

Bref, le vote blanc, c'est une manire d'envoyer l'image que tu es de "bonne volont", et pas une personne qui n'en a rien  foutre, tout simplement.

----------


## ymoreau

> Mme s'il est vrai que le rsultat final n'est pas grandement modifi, l'image donne est bien diffrente, et cela a son importance. [...] Avec un vote blanc, au moins, le message est trs clair.
> [...]
> On a un pouvoir de pression sur les politiques, de sanction, de destruction politique auquel on renonce. D'ailleurs je ne dis pas qu'il faut voter blanc, mais quitte  ne pas voter pour un politique, au moins voter blanc.


On a un moyen de pression oui, mais le vote blanc n'en est pas un. Comme dj dit, il n'a aucune consquence, et difficile de croire que le gouvernement s'occupe encore de l'_image donne_ et du _message_ des citoyens aprs ces derniers mois de manif et de 49:3. Il y a d'autres moyens de pression, de sanction par contre. Pour moi c'est justement ceux qui votent blanc qui attendent que les autres changent le monde pour eux, ils ont fait leur devoir sur le papier (blanc) que les autres se dmerdent pour le concret.

Sinon je suis d'accord qu' ne pas jouer le jeu de notre constitution, on perd en lgitimit de critiquer et proposer des alternatives. Ce que je continue de me demander c'est si le systme peut tre corrig et rester valable ou si tout va aller de crise en crise et se casser la gueule.

----------


## fredinkan

> Aprs concernant certains sujet de vote j'ai un peu l'impression qu'on ne devrait pas laiss le peuple voter car il y a tellement d'embranchement.


Ni nos lus...
Car quand je vois certains textes o les lus y comprennent potentiellement encore moins que le "petit peuple"... Piti non.

----------


## Neckara

> On a un moyen de pression oui, mais le vote blanc n'en est pas un. Comme dj dit, il n'a aucune consquence


Oui et non.

Cela permet d'affirmer  la classe politique "coucou, venez me draguer, je suis totalement dispo et je vote  :;): ". Ce n'est pas la situation idale, mais c'est dj mieux que rien.
Je le rappelle tout de mme, ce n'est pas pour autant que je prconise de voter blanc au lieu de voter tout court.




> Pour moi c'est justement ceux qui votent blanc qui attendent que les autres changent le monde pour eux, ils ont fait leur devoir sur le papier (blanc) que les autres se dmerdent pour le concret.


Et que font de plus les autres abstentionnistes ?
Ils se prsentent sur une liste municipale ? Ils crent leurs propres partis ?
Qu'on-t-il chang jusqu' prsent ?




> Ce que je continue de me demander c'est si le systme peut tre corrig et rester valable ou si tout va aller de crise en crise et se casser la gueule.


Le problme, c'est qu'une dmocratie n'est pas grand chose sans son peuple.
Soit on attend qu'un lu tombe du ciel et change les choses (possiblement par la force), soit on initie le changement par le peuple... mais il faut que le peuple s'en empare et s'investisse.
Ce qui ne me semble pas gagn.

----------


## Zirak

> Voter blanc signifie dj faire l'effort de se dplacer, tu montres que tu as une certaine volont et que tu prends les lections avec un minimum de srieux. Mme s'il est vrai que le rsultat final n'est pas grandement modifi, l'image donne est bien diffrente, et cela a son importance.


Quel intrt de faire des efforts ou de montrer une meilleure image, puisque derrire, les politiques se torchent le cul avec ? 





> Un abstentionniste, ne l'est pas forcment parce qu'il n'aime pas les politiques :
> il s'en fou tout simplement ;la flemme de se dplacer ;empchement et a oubli/pas eu le temps de faire une procuration ;etc.


Jamais dit le contraire.





> Avec un vote blanc, au moins, le message est trs clair.


Bah on sait que tu ne savais pas pour qui voter, mais tout le monde s'en fou...





> Je ne regarde plus vraiment les journaux tlviss, mais ont-ils parls des propositions pour la justice du XXIe sicle, des dbats sur parlementaires sur les agriculteurs (subventions qui tardent, pesticide interdit, etc.) ?
> Je suis intimement convaincu que si on se renseignait un peu plus, qu'on avait un avis plus nuanc sur les problmes politiques, si on tait un peu moins passionnel, on aurait moins l'impression que le gouvernement fait "ce qui lui chante", et on serait par la mme occasion bien mieux couts.


Et il y a les collocs des forces de l'ordre, pour apprendre  mieux grer pendant les manifs ou les grves, o la France est un des seuls pays de l'UE  ne pas s'y rendre, et o l'on continue de gazer tout le monde au moindre ternuement. Tout n'est pas la faute des citoyens...




> Je pense le contraire, pour moi ce sont les seuls qui n'ont pas compris l'importance du vote, qui veulent changer le monde, mais qui attendent que les autres le fasse pour eux.
> Quelle lgitimit a-t-on ensuite de critiquer les dcision de ltat, voir mme de se plaindre de ne pas tre cout si on ne prend mme pas la peine de se prter  ce simple exercice citoyen ?.


A part ceux qui n'en ont jamais rien eu  faire, les gens ne sont pas tous devenu abstentionnistes comme a du jour au lendemain par magie.

Si les gens s'abstiennent, c'est justement car on ne les coutait pas / plus, ce n'est pas qu'ils n'ont pas compris l'importance du vote, c'est plutt qu'ils se sont rendus compte de son insignifiance...

Votant ou non, on a le droit d'avoir un avis sur un sujet donn, surtout quand plus de X% des lois sont des trucs qui n'taient pas au programme du parti lu.








> On a un pouvoir de pression sur les politiques, de sanction, de destruction politique auquel on renonce. D'ailleurs je ne dis pas qu'il faut voter blanc, mais quitte  ne pas voter pour un politique, au moins voter blanc.


Ce qui, encore une fois, ne changera strictement rien  la situation, si tu aimes perdre ton temps, merci de ne pas vouloir obliger les autres  le faire.  ::aie:: 





> Si vous ne vous reconnaissez dans aucun parti, pourquoi ne pas crer le votre ? Pourquoi ne pas participer tout simplement  la dmocratie reprsentative ?


Car je n'ai pas le temprament, la personnalit, etc etc, pour faire de la politique, ni l'envie de faire de la politique mon mtier.

----------


## halaster08

> Cela permet d'affirmer  la classe politique "coucou, venez me draguer, je suis totalement dispo et je vote


La bonne blague, les seuls lecteurs qui se font draguer sont ceux du FN

Le vote blanc est compltement ignor, par contre le taux d'abstension les journaliste en parlent un peu donc pour moi pour montrer mon dsaccord le choix est vite fait

A chaque lction le taux d'abstention augmente, et nos politiques rpondent "on a compris", " on va changer" ... , mais au final on a le droit  "on brasse du vent"

Edit: et j'oubliais le jour o nos politiques montreront l'exemple peut tre qu'il y aura moins d'abstention, parceque perso la loi pour l'inngibilit en politique des gens avec une condamnation pour VIOLENCE (c'est mme pas un casier vierge qu'on demandait, alors que a devrait tre le cas) qui n'est pas pass avec un rsultat genre 10 contre et 5 pour sur 300 dputs moi elle m'est rest en travers de la gorge, et je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irais faire des efforts pour me faire draguer par ces gens l.

D'ailleurs draguer c'est un mot intressant, ils nous soulent de belles paroles jusqu'a ce qu'on couche avec (votent pour eux) puis oublient de nous rappeler le lendemain ( se torchent avec leurs promesses lctorales)

----------


## ManusDei

> Voil donc ma question : comment faites-vous, en sachant tout ce que vous savez, pour continuer  avoir envie de vous informer et de discuter ici de politique ? Qu'est-ce qui vous motive dans tout a ?


Je sais pas tout, donc il peut y avoir des infos intressantes  glaner ici. Et la discussion m'aide  rflchir.
Ensuite c'est un endroit comme un autre o je peux dposer des messages.

Par exemple :
http://jeunes-democrates.org/blog/20...a-linnovation/

PS : bon en gnral je le fais de manire bien moins directe  ::mouarf:: 
PPS : Pendant une compilation, c'est bien aussi de venir ici.

----------


## Neckara

> Quel intrt de faire des efforts ou de montrer une meilleure image, puisque derrire, les politiques se torchent le cul avec ?





> Bah on sait que tu ne savais pas pour qui voter, mais tout le monde s'en fou...


Parce que tu montres que tu es prt  faire l'effort de voter, que tu es plus susceptible de voter pour moi que ces abstentionnistes, donc je vais essayer de te draguer un peu.
Ensuite, l'image n'a rien de ngligeable, dans le premier cas, c'est le peuple qui n'en a rien  foutre/est trop fainant pour voter, dans le second c'est les politiques qui ne conviennent pas/ne se diffrencient pas assez.




> Et il y a les collocs des forces de l'ordre, pour apprendre  mieux grer pendant les manifs ou les grves, o la France est un des seuls pays de l'UE  ne pas s'y rendre, et o l'on continue de gazer tout le monde au moindre ternuement. Tout n'est pas la faute des citoyens...


Et qu'on fait les citoyens pour exiger que les forces de l'ordre se rendent  ces collocs ?
Pourquoi la France n'y participe pas d'ailleurs, quelles sont les raisons avances ?
La question a-t-elle t poses  nos dputs ou  notre gouvernement ? Qu'ont-ils rpondus ?

Pour gazer "tout le monde au moindre ternuement", je pense que tu exagres quelque peu. Je reconnais cependant que ma ville est relativement "petite" et n'est peut-tre pas reprsentative de grandes villes comme Paris. Il faut aussi nuancer en regardant ce qu'il y a de l'autre ct. J'ai pu aussi voir des situations o les forces de l'ordre taient gentils, bien trop gentils.




> Si les gens s'abstiennent, c'est justement car on ne les coutait pas / plus, ce n'est pas qu'ils n'ont pas compris l'importance du vote, c'est plutt qu'ils se sont rendus compte de son insignifiance...


Et au lieu de devenir plus actifs pour se faire entendre, ils sont devenu encore plus passifs.




> Votant ou non, on a le droit d'avoir un avis sur un sujet donn


Oui, le droit, mais plus aucune lgitimit.




> Ce qui, encore une fois, ne changera strictement rien  la situation, si tu aimes perdre ton temps, merci de ne pas vouloir obliger les autres  le faire.


Oui, une personne parmi des millions de change rien.
Mais ce n'est pas en faisant rien, que a changera mieux. Oui, on est une goutte d'eau dans l'ocan, mais goutte d'eau par goutte d'eau, on devient rivire puis torrent.

Si tu ne veux pas faire ton devoir de citoyen, libre  toi, mais ne vient pas te plaindre aprs.




> Car je n'ai pas le temprament, la personnalit, etc etc, pour faire de la politique, ni l'envie de faire de la politique mon mtier.


Donc tu attends un autre pour le faire, et pendant ce temps, tu laisses les autres dcider pour toi.

----------


## Neckara

> Le vote blanc est compltement ignor, par contre le taux d'abstension les journaliste en parlent un peu


Oui, et pour dire quoi ?
Pour dire que le peuple se fout de la politique ?




> A chaque lction le taux d'abstention augmente, et nos politiques rpondent "on a compris", " on va changer" ... , mais au final on a le droit  "on brasse du vent"


L'abstention est donc vraiment efficace...




> parceque perso la loi pour l'inngibilit en politique des gens avec une condamnation pour VIOLENCE (c'est mme pas un casier vierge qu'on demandait, alors que a devrait tre le cas) qui n'est pas pass avec un rsultat genre 10 contre et 5 pour sur 300 dputs moi elle m'est rest en travers de la gorge


As-tu suivi les dbats ?
Quels ont t les arguments changs ?




> D'ailleurs draguer c'est un mot intressant, ils nous soulent de belles paroles jusqu'a ce qu'on couche avec (votent pour eux) puis oublient de nous rappeler le lendemain ( se torchent avec leurs promesses lctorales)


Disons que, comme on l'a dit, il faut aussi faire son devoir et ne pas juste voter pour voter. Pas juste voter X parce que j'ai toujours vot X.
Et s'ils font cela, pourquoi le peuple continue-t-il de voter pour ces politiques ?

----------


## LawNasK

> Vote Blanc


Je ne pense pas de la mme faon que toi : Oui, voter blanc, c'est se dplacer et faire la queue pour exercer son droit de citoyen; mais ce n'est pas forcment un gage de srieux (des personnes votant non blanc ne prennent pas forcment les lections au srieux; a se voit surtout en dehors de prsidentielles). Et comme cela a t dit (Zirak, peut-tre ?) sur le sujet sur l'UE, il existe de multiples raisons de voter blanc. Le message n'est pas "trs clair". 

Certains abstentionnistes reconnaissent l'importance d'un vote, d'autres pense que le vote ne change rien, et d'autres encore s'en fichent et ne votent pas. 

Quand tu dis que les mcontent n'ont qu' fonder leur propre parti mais qu'ils ont la flemme et qu'ils attendent que les autres changent le monde pour eux, je pense que tu ne vois pas le problme du bon angle. Comme les gens aiment le dire ici (dans les 667 premires pages en tout cas), ce n'est pas soit noir soit blanc. Bien entendu qu'il y en a, peut-tre mme une majorit, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas prendre en compte les autres raisons de s'abstenir. 

Ma conclusion, pour l'instant, est qu'il y a un problme dans *le systme* "dmocratique" franais et pas simplement dans les candidats. Voter blanc, mme s'il y avait un effet, permet d'entretenir ce systme, cette "reconnaissance du droit  voter" qui, pour moi et pour l'instant, n'a pas vraiment de sens. Fonder un parti dans ledit systme n'est pas plus cohrent, pour moi.

Cela n'empche pas d'agir  son niveau. Pour beaucoup de mes connaissances, je suis un "puits de savoir", et beaucoup se dirige naturellement vers moi quand ils ont une question (ce qui, le plus souvent, me promet de belles heures de recherche et de documentation, mais passons). Dornavant, quand on me posera une question politique, je dvelopperai ce point de vue en plus des autres, ce qui permettra aux demandeurs de se faire une opinion plus complte qu'avec le dveloppement "du systme" que je faisais jusqu' l (bon aprs, ils se dbrouillent, c'est plus mon problme  ::mrgreen:: ). Certes, c'est trs limit, comme "action" (c'est un peu terne pour une action, mme si je considre qu'un dialogue ne doit pas tre passif), mais ce n'est qu'un exemple personnel.  

J'aime beaucoup ta phrase : 


> Le problme, c'est qu'une dmocratie n'est pas grand chose sans son peuple.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec cela. Mais justement, actuellement, je pense que je peuple n'a pas *du tout* la place qu'il mrite, et que nous ne somme pas rellement en dmocratie. Aprs, si demain on me dit qu'on est pas en dmocratie et que c'est comme a, je n'ai pas de problme avec a.




> Quelle lgitimit a-t-on ensuite de critiquer les dcision de ltat, voir mme de se plaindre de ne pas tre cout si on ne prend mme pas la peine de se prter  ce simple exercice citoyen ?


Je ne vois pas vraiment ce que tu veux dire par l. Mon abstentionnisme (futur, j'attend les lections) est un choix politique, un acte citoyen pas moins lgitime que celui de voter. Et mme si c'tait le cas, pourquoi je devrais tre d'accord avec toutes les dcisions de l'tat, ou me taire ? Je sais que c'est une critique assez classique de l'abstentionnisme, mais elle n'a pas de sens. 
Une analogie pouss  lextrme : tu n'es pas capable ou n'as pas envie de dmontrer une thorie mathmatique, donc tu n'as pas le droit de chercher de contre-exemple ? 
Bien sr que si. Je sais qu'en dialectique, c'est pas gnial, mais dans la vrai vie, mieux vaut dnoncer quelque chose de mauvais sans apporter de solution que de tout laisser passer.




> Au contraire, ce serait trs intressant au premier tour (quoi que _lgrement_ risqu). Le mieux tant de le faire en pr-slectionnant uniquement des "petits partis" (peut-tre en en excluant d'autres).
> Cela contribuera alors  un "lissage" rduisant la marge des plus gros partis les forant  se montrer plus comptitifs et  draguer un peu mieux son lectorat (encore faut-il que son lectorat ai un minimum d'esprit critique pour ne pas se faire embobiner uniquement par des belles paroles).
> Cela permettrait aussi d'augmenter la visibilit et les moyens de petits partis, bref de commencer  sortir de cette vision biparti. Cela est aussi une vraie sanction contrairement aux votes blancs ou abstentions, car ils vont rellement perdre un vote, il vont perdre de leur cart.


Il y a du vrai. Je vais regarder a plus en dtail  ::D: 

Sinon, Je suis plutt d'accord avec toi au sujet des grves.




> Je sais pas tout, donc il peut y avoir des infos intressantes  glaner ici. Et la discussion m'aide  rflchir.
> Ensuite c'est un endroit comme un autre o je peux dposer des messages.


Merci ! (et je vais aller voir ce blog  ::zoubi:: )

----------


## halaster08

> L'abstention est donc vraiment efficace...


Au moins autant que le vote blanc...
Je suis dsol mais tu vas devoir trouver des arguments plus convaincant que c'est pour te faire draguer.




> Et s'ils font cela, pourquoi le peuple continue-t-il de voter pour ces politiques ?


Ca c'est la bonne question, peut-tre par habitude? peur des extrmes?




> As-tu suivi les dbats ?
>  Quels ont t les arguments changs ?


Non, je ne savais mme qu'un tel texte tait vot, je l'ai appris qu'aprs quand des journalistes ont gueul, 15 votant sur 300 soit 5% de prsence, c'est pas une question d'argument.
Et franchement j'ai du mal  imaginer un seul argument contre ...

----------


## Neckara

> mais ce n'est pas forcment un gage de srieux [...] [...] mais ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas prendre en compte les autres raisons de s'abstenir.


Ce qui compte reste l'image envoye.




> Et comme cela a t dit (Zirak, peut-tre ?) sur le sujet sur l'UE, il existe de multiples raisons de voter blanc.


Je n'ai pas souvenir de cela, pourrais-tu me rafrachir la mmoire ?




> Ma conclusion, pour l'instant, est qu'il y a un problme dans *le systme* "dmocratique" franais et pas simplement dans les candidats. Voter blanc, mme s'il y avait un effet, permet d'entretenir ce systme, cette "reconnaissance du droit  voter" qui, pour moi et pour l'instant, n'a pas vraiment de sens. Fonder un parti dans ledit systme n'est pas plus cohrent, pour moi.


Et vous voulez le remplacer par quoi ? Comment souhaitez-vous arriver  son remplacement ?
On peut chercher des pistes, mais pour le moment, quand bien mme ce n'est pas parfait, il faut bien s'en contenter et faire avec.

Pourquoi refuser le peu qu'on a et le perdre ?




> Cela n'empche pas d'agir  son niveau. Pour beaucoup de mes connaissances, je suis un "puits de savoir", et beaucoup se dirige naturellement vers moi quand ils ont une question (ce qui, le plus souvent, me promet de belles heures de recherche et de documentation, mais passons). Dornavant, quand on me posera une question politique, je dvelopperai ce point de vue en plus des autres, ce qui permettra aux demandeurs de se faire une opinion plus complte qu'avec le dveloppement "du systme" que je faisais jusqu' l (bon aprs, ils se dbrouillent, c'est plus mon problme ). Certes, c'est trs limit, comme "action" (c'est un peu terne pour une action, mme si je considre qu'un dialogue ne doit pas tre passif), mais ce n'est qu'un exemple personnel.


Mais tu n'en laisses pas moins les autres continuer  voter pour toi. Quand bien mme tu agisses en les informant.




> Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec cela. Mais justement, actuellement, je pense que je peuple n'a pas *du tout* la place qu'il mrite, et que nous ne somme pas rellement en dmocratie.


Je pense tout  fait le contraire et qu'une "relle dmocratie", au del de sa difficult de mise en place serait catastrophique car le peuple n'a pas actuellement les capacits  faire face  des discours populistes. Le manque de "dmocratie" est donc pour moi un garde-fou contre la "btise" du peuple. De plus, si on est pas rellement en dmocratie, j'estime que ce n'est pas de la faute du systme en lui-mme, de dmocratie reprsentative, mais bien des acteurs de ce systme dont le peuple forme le cur et qui n'en est pas  la hauteur.
J'estime qu'il y a trop peu de personnes qui s'intressent rellement  la politique, au del des discussions de comptoirs pour considrer que le peuple fait "sa part".

Je pense donc injuste de critiquer le systme et de lui en rejeter la faute.




> Mon abstentionnisme (futur, j'attend les lections) est un choix politique, un acte citoyen pas moins lgitime que celui de voter.


Non, c'est une absence d'acte citoyen, l'acte citoyen serait de voter blanc.




> Et mme si c'tait le cas, pourquoi je devrais tre d'accord avec toutes les dcisions de l'tat, ou me taire ? Je sais que c'est une critique assez classique de l'abstentionnisme, mais elle n'a pas de sens.


Disons que c'est un peu trop facile de critiquer et de se rveiller quand quelque chose va mal et  ct de ne pas faire ses devoirs. Nos droits viennent aussi avec nos devoirs, si on veut exercer nos droits, il faut aussi exercer nos devoirs.

C'est comme si on organise un vote, que tu ne souhaites pas y participer, et que tu critiques ensuite l'issu du vote, sans mme avoir suivi les dbats (je ne parle mme pas d'y participer). Tu peux comprendre que ce n'est pas agrable de voir une personne ronfler alors qu'elle n'a pas cherche  participer (quand bien mme elle aurait t invite)  tout ou partie du processus de dcision. De mme que des personnes qui critiqueraient des dcisions sans mme rechercher  comprendre comment ces dcisions ont t prises.





> Non, je ne savais mme qu'un tel texte tait vot, je l'ai appris qu'aprs quand des journalistes ont gueul, 15 votant sur 300 soit 5% de prsence, c'est pas une question d'argument.
> Et franchement j'ai du mal  imaginer un seul argument contre ...


Donc tu ignores tout de la question.

----------


## halaster08

> Donc tu ignores tout de la question.


Et toi tu fais tout pour ignorer le problme.
On parle d'abstentionnisme je te cite un exemple d'un vote (et c'est pas le seul, mais un des pires il me semble) qui montre que nos dirigents qui sont pays (et plutt bien pays) pour a ne le font pas, je dis alors que je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irai faire l'effort de blanc (vote qui n'a aucun intret contrairement a ceux de l'exemple cit)
Et toi tu viens me parler des arguments pour ou contre ...

----------


## Neckara

> Et toi tu fais tout pour ignorer le problme.


C'est toi, qui vient de plaindre d'une chose,  toi de m'en convaincre.

Cependant, tu ne sais rien de ce qui s'est pass, comment veux-tu que je puisse me faire un avis sur le sujet ? Tu n'as mme pas cherch  connatre les arguments contre avant de te faire ton opinion, tu n'as pas cherch  connatre les tenants et les aboutissants du dbat.
Moi je peux te donner des raisons pour lesquels imposer un casier vierge serait une trs mauvaise ide pour la dmocratie, bien que l ne soit pas le dbat. Si tu n'es pas capable d'imaginer un seul argument contre, quelque soit le domaine, c'est que ton avis n'est ni solide, ni fiable et que tu n'as pas cherch  suivre et  comprendre le dbat.

Si tu ne pses pas le pour et le contre, ton avis ne vaut pas grand chose.




> On parle d'abstentionnisme je te cite un exemple d'un vote (et c'est pas le seul, mais un des pires il me semble) qui montre que nos dirigents qui sont pays (et plutt bien pays) pour a ne le font pas


La preuve que tu ne cherches pas  comprendre :
 quelle heure (et mme quel jour) ce vote a t fait ?quelles sont les sessions en parallle de ce vote ? Les parlementaires n'tant pas dou dubiquit, difficile d'tre  2 (voir plus) endroits  la fois.est-ce un projet issu d'une commission parlementaire ?




> je dis alors que je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irai faire l'effort de blanc


Tout le monde jette des papiers par terre, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irais faire l'effort d'aller  la poubelle.

Sauf que a fera dj un papier en moins par terre, et que si d'autres vont  la poubelle, cela en fera autant de moins. En revanche, s'ils suivent la mme mentalit que toi, tu auras tu papiers partout par terre, dgradant toujours plus la rue.




> Et toi tu viens me parler des arguments pour ou contre ...


Or dans tes propos tu n'as pas tant insist sur l'absence que sur le fait que cette loi ne soit pas passe contrairement  ce que tu aurais espr.

----------


## LawNasK

> Je n'ai pas souvenir de cela, pourrais-tu me rafrachir la mmoire ?


Je n'ai pas retrouv (peut-tre que je me trompe et que ce n'tait pas sur ce forum ?), mais on en parle un peu page 286.




> Et vous voulez le remplacer par quoi ? Comment souhaitez-vous arriver  son remplacement ?


Je dois mal m'tre exprim. J'ai essay d'tre clair, mais cette question montre que tu es pass totalement  ct du message de mon post prcdent. Essaye de le relire, et si tu ne vois toujours pas ce que je voulais exprim, je vais essayer de faire autrement.




> Mais tu n'en laisses pas moins les autres continuer  voter pour toi. Quand bien mme tu agisses en les informant.


S'ils votaient pour moi, je serais lu  ::aie:: 

Je ne sais pas trop ce que tu veux dire, donc je vais tenter plusieurs rponses, prend celle qui te convient le mieux :
- si les gens veulent voter, et lire un reprsentant, je n'ai pas de problme avec a. C'est leur droit, comme le droit de voter blanc ou de ne pas voter (en France)
- Voter blanc, c'est aussi les autres voter  sa place, donc a ne permet pas de diffrencier les deux.
- Dans tous les cas, le systme va voter  ma place pour lui mme, non ?





> Je pense tout  fait le contraire et qu'une "relle dmocratie", au del de sa difficult de mise en place serait catastrophique car le peuple n'a pas actuellement les capacits  faire face  des discours populistes.


Pour paraphraser Franois (toujours prsent en 2016, d'ailleurs ?) : "C'est vrai que le peuple, il est trop con". Je pense honntement que non. C'est quelque chose qui se dit, mais quand je prend les gens individuellement, je n'en ai vraiment pas l'impression (il y en a, hein, mais la proportion est ngligeable).
Par contre, beaucoup ne s'intressent pas  la politique, mais je ne vois l qu'un rsultat du systme actuel.




> Non, c'est une absence d'acte citoyen, l'acte citoyen serait de voter blanc.


Encore une fois, essaye de relire mon message en essayant de comprendre mon point de vue  ::): 
mme que des personnes qui critiqueraient des dcisions sans mme rechercher  comprendre comment ces dcisions ont t prises.

----------


## Neckara

> Je dois mal m'tre exprim. J'ai essay d'tre clair, mais cette question montre que tu es pass totalement  ct du message de mon post prcdent. Essaye de le relire, et si tu ne vois toujours pas ce que je voulais exprim, je vais essayer de faire autrement.


Tu dis qu'il y a un problme dans ce systme et que voter blanc ne fait qu'entretenir ce systme.
Si tu ne veux pas entretenir ce systme, par quoi souhaites-tu donc le remplacer ?




> S'ils votaient pour moi, je serais lu


Encore faut-il te prsenter  ::mouarf:: .




> - si les gens veulent voter, et lire un reprsentant, je n'ai pas de problme avec a. C'est leur droit, comme le droit de voter blanc ou de ne pas voter (en France)


Je suis d'accord, cependant j'estime que si on ne se prte pas  cet effort, il faut assumer et respecter la dcision qui aura t prise par les autres, perdant au passage notre lgitimit  critiquer l'issu du vote.




> - Voter blanc, c'est aussi les autres voter  sa place, donc a ne permet pas de diffrencier les deux.


Je suis d'accord, cependant, j'estime que celui qui vote blanc _au premier tour_, le fait aprs s'tre un minimum renseign, qu'il a au moins regard les petites fiches qu'on lui a envoy. En ce, c'est un peu comme si j'estimais, qu'il se tient  "disposition", prt  voter et qu'il le montre.
En ce il a fait un choix en son me et conscience, contrairement  l'absentisme qui est une absence de choix.

Bien, que je ne sois pas non plus un amoureux du vote blanc.




> - Dans tous les cas, le systme va voter  ma place pour lui mme, non ?


?




> Pour paraphraser Franois (toujours prsent en 2016, d'ailleurs ?) : "C'est vrai que le peuple, il est trop con". Je pense honntement que non. C'est quelque chose qui se dit, mais quand je prend les gens individuellement, je n'en ai vraiment pas l'impression (il y en a, hein, mais la proportion est ngligeable).


Attention cependant aux biais :
ce n'est pas dit que tu frquentes un chantillon reprsentatif des franais, surtout si tu travailles  haut niveau d'tude avec un background informatique (donc un peu de logique quand mme) ;on peut trs vite reprer des biais de raisonnement divers et/ou prjugs ;




> Par contre, beaucoup ne s'intressent pas  la politique, mais je ne vois l qu'un rsultat du systme actuel.


C'est facile d'accuser le systme, parce que c'est personne et tout le monde  la fois et vite de se remettre soit-mme en cause.
C'est aussi un peu une excuse facile, d'autant quand on voit comment certains peuvent trs vite se "motiver" quand ils sont directement concerns.




> Encore une fois, essaye de relire mon message en essayant de comprendre mon point de vue 
> mme que des personnes qui critiqueraient des dcisions sans mme rechercher  comprendre comment ces dcisions ont t prises.


Il faut comprendre qu'il y a une diffrence entre le message que tu veux envoyer et le message tel qu'il est peru et interprt.

----------


## Zirak

> Or dans tes propos tu n'as pas tant insist sur l'absence que sur le fait que cette loi ne soit pas passe contrairement  ce que tu aurais espr.


Oui c'est vrai, ce n'est pas comme si sur 2 de ses 3 derniers messages, il n'avait mentionn le nombre de participants  ce vote, en disant que c'est anormal... Alors qu'il ne parle nul part de son avis sur le rsultat en dehors de :




> Et franchement j'ai du mal  imaginer un seul argument contre ...



Ah c'est bien beau de critiquer l'argumentaire et les problmes de lecture des autres, mais tu es  ct de la plaque relativement souvent quand mme, cf le message de LawNasK ci-dessus qui dit bien que tu n'as pas compris son propos non plus (encore un !).

C'est comment que tu dis dj, l'histoire de la poutre et de la paille ?  :;): 


EDIT:




> Il faut comprendre qu'il y a une diffrence entre le message que tu veux envoyer et le message tel qu'il est peru et interprt.


Mdr, en plus a va tre la faute de tout les autres, si il est le seul  piger un message de travers...

----------


## halaster08

> C'est toi, qui vient de plaindre d'une chose,  toi de m'en convaincre.


Tu sais que le monde ne tourne pas autour de toi?
J'expose mon point de vue, point. Je ne suis pas l pour te convaincre de quoi que ce soit.




> Cependant, tu ne sais rien de ce qui s'est pass, comment veux-tu que je puisse me faire un avis sur le sujet ? Tu n'as mme pas cherch  connatre les arguments contre avant de te faire ton opinion, tu n'as pas cherch  connatre les tenants et les aboutissants du dbat.


Dsol je n'tait pas  l'assembl nationale ce jour l, ce que je sais c'est ce qu'on peut trouver dans la presse, tu peux aller voir ici par exemple http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...s_1808421.html, Mais je n'ai rien trouv de trs dtaill, et en plus de ce genre d'article j'avais entendu une chronique a la radio qui en parlait, donc je ne sais pas rien, mme si je ne connais pas tous les dtails. Et malheureusement je suis limit a ce que je peux trouver sur le net.
Que ce soit les absents ou les votants contre, aucun n'a voulu s'exprim  la suite du vote, certains journalistes ont essay de les interroger, si ils ne donnent pas leurs raisons je ne peux pas les forcer.




> Moi je peux te donner des raisons pour lesquels imposer un casier vierge serait une trs mauvaise ide pour la dmocratie, bien que l ne soit pas le dbat


Je t'coute volontiers




> . Si tu n'es pas capable d'imaginer un seul argument contre, quelque soit le domaine, c'est que ton avis n'est ni solide, ni fiable et que tu n'as pas cherch  suivre et  comprendre le dbat.


O ai-je parler de quelque soit le domaine?
Tout le monde n'est pas aussi ferm que toi






> Tout le monde jette des papiers par terre, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irais faire l'effort d'aller  la poubelle.
> 
> Sauf que a fera dj un papier en moins par terre, et que si d'autres vont  la poubelle, cela en fera autant de moins. En revanche, s'ils suivent la mme mentalit que toi, tu auras tu papiers partout par terre, dgradant toujours plus la rue.


Si tu me dis ne jete pas ton papier par terre tout en jetant le tiens, je rpondrais que tu fou de ma gueule c'est exactement ce que font les politiques.




> Or dans tes propos tu n'as pas tant insist sur l'absence que sur le fait que cette loi ne soit pas passe contrairement  ce que tu aurais espr.


Oui le rsultat m'a dplu mais il ne me semble pas que c'est sur le rsultat que j'insiste mais sur les 5% de participation, d'ailleurs peu importe le rsultat avec 5% de participation on ne devrait pas en tenir compte.

----------


## Neckara

> Oui c'est vrai, ce n'est pas comme si sur 2 de ses 3 derniers messages, il n'avait mentionn le nombre de participants  ce vote, en disant que c'est anormal...


Sauf que... j'ai embranch dessus ds le premier message et de faon explicite.




> et j'oubliais le jour o nos politiques montreront l'exemple peut tre qu'il y aura moins d'abstention, parceque perso la loi pour l'inngibilit en politique des gens avec une  condamnation pour VIOLENCE (*c'est mme pas un casier vierge qu'on  demandait, alors que a devrait tre le cas*) qui n'est pas pass avec un  rsultat genre 10 contre et 5 pour sur 300 dputs *moi elle m'est rest  en travers de la gorge*


O dit-il que cela est anormal ?

"nos politiques montreront l'exemple" ?
L'exemple par rapport  quoi ?
au niveau de la "morale" avec inligibilit ? (premire chose qu'on voit, et o on insiste dessus, et chose qui est communment reproche et qui serait une excuse pour ne plus voter).ou l'absentisme qui est peu mis en valeur ici et dont je ne vois pas en quoi elle constituerait une excuse  ne plus voter ? 





> Mdr, en plus a va tre la faute de tout les autres, si il est le seul  piger un message de travers...


Je ne parle pas de l'inteprtation du message de LawNasK, mais de linterprtation de l'absentisme et du vote blanc.
Mea culpa si mes propos ont t ambigus.




> J'expose mon point de vue, point. Je ne suis pas l pour te convaincre de quoi que ce soit.


Ne l'expose pas si tu n'es pas capable de le dfendre.




> Dsol je n'tait pas  l'assembl nationale ce jour l, ce que je sais c'est ce qu'on peut trouver dans la presse, tu peux aller voir ici par exemple http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...s_1808421.html, Mais je n'ai rien trouv de trs dtaill, et en plus de ce genre d'article j'avais entendu une chronique a la radio qui en parlait, donc je ne sais pas rien, mme si je ne connais pas tous les dtails. Et malheureusement je suis limit a ce que je peux trouver sur le net.


Le site de l'assemble nationale te donne accs aux transcrits, on peut aussi trouver des vidos sur LCP.

On apprend dj que ce n'est pas une loi, mais un amendement.
Aprs quelques recherches on a quelques rfrences ici : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...51/AN/1296.asp
Le projet de loi : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...n/r3851-a0.asp prsent le 17 juin 2016.

Et on tombe sur le 27 juin : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...24.asp#P821769




> Je t'coute volontiers


Possibilit de supprimer toute concurrence politique en faisant en sorte qu'il ai un casier judiciaire.
Ou non condamnation d'un politique pour viter qu'il ai un casier judiciaire.
Ou des questions plus d'ordres philosophique, est-ce que les repentis ne peuvent pas aussi tre reprsents ? Est-ce que cela le rend pour autant inapte  exercer ces fonctions ?

Donc on peut en trouver quelques unes.




> O ai-je parler de quelque soit le domaine?
> Tout le monde n'est pas aussi ferm que toi


Hein ?  ::koi:: .

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf que... j'ai embranch dessus ds le premier message et de faon explicite.
> 
> O dit-il que cela est anormal ?


La o il dit que cela lui est rest en travers de la gorge, juste aprs avoir expos le nombre de participants ? Tu sais le passage que tu viens de surligner en plus ?  ::roll:: 

C'est le fait que cette loi, ait t refuse, avec  peine 15 votes pour 300 personnes qui lui reste en travers de la gorge, pas juste le fait qu'elle ait t vote, sinon, il n'aurait pas prcis le nombre de votants.

Sachant que l'on parlait justement de l'abstention, donc son propos tait forcment plus en rapport avec le nombre de participant, que le rsultat lui-mme.

En fait, tu ne lis que ce qui t'arrange ?





> "nos politiques montreront l'exemple" ?
> L'exemple par rapport  quoi ?
> au niveau de la "morale" avec inligibilit ? (premire chose qu'on voit, et o on insiste dessus, et chose qui est communment reproche et qui serait une excuse pour ne plus voter).ou l'absentisme qui est peu mis en valeur ici et dont je ne vois pas en quoi elle constituerait une excuse  ne plus voter ?


Au niveau de l'abstention, a fait 2 pages qu'on parle de l'abstention...

Si moi je ne vais pas voter (alors que rien ne m'y oblige), je suis un vilain citoyen qui ne mrite pas de l'ouvrir.

Si un politicien (qui est pay pour), ne se rend pas aux sessions de vote, lui ce n'est plus de l'abstentionnisme, mais de l'absentisme, car ce n'est pas de sa faute le pauvre, il avait aqua-poney  la mme heure ?

Moi aussi j'tais occup ailleurs lors des 2 tours des lections, ce n'est pas ma faute si je n'ai pas pu aller voter, j'ai le droit de critiquer du coup ?  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> La o il dit que cela lui est rest en travers de la gorge, juste aprs avoir expos le nombre de participants ? Tu sais le passage que tu viens de surligner en plus ? 
> 
> C'est le fait que cette loi, ait t refuse, avec  peine 15 votes pour 300 personnes qui lui reste en travers de la gorge, pas juste le fait qu'elle ait t vote, sinon, il n'aurait pas prcis le nombre de votants.


Il va falloir apprendre  crire franais alors, "elle" est cense faire rfrence  quoi ?




> Sachant que l'on parlait justement de l'abstention, donc son propos tait forcment plus en rapport avec le nombre de participant, que le rsultat lui-mme.


Non, d'autant plus quand on parle d'un texte de loi relatif  la lgitimit des politiques  exercer leur poste. La lgitimit des politique ou leur exemplarit est un motif tout  fait valable et comprhensible d'abstention.




> Si un politicien (qui est pay pour), ne se rend pas aux sessions de vote, lui ce n'est plus de l'abstentionnisme, mais de l'absentisme, car ce n'est pas de sa faute le pauvre, il avait aqua-poney  la mme heure ?


Ou qu'il a plusieurs commissions parlementaires  la mme heure ?


J'ai trouv le jackpot pour cette histoire d'ligibilit : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...itoyennete.asp

----------


## halaster08

> Il va falloir apprendre  crire franais alors, "elle" est cense faire rfrence  quoi ?


elle fait rfrence a a:
abstention n.f. :Action de s'abstenir de faire quelque chose.

C'est marrant Zirak a bien compris a quoi "elle" fesait rfrence




> Ou qu'il a plusieurs commissions parlementaires  la mme heure ?


Source?
Et quand bien mme n'y a-t-il pas de procuration?





> Ou non condamnation d'un politique pour viter qu'il ai un casier judiciaire.


Justice et politique sont spars en France (en thorie), coupable devrait impliqu comdamnation peu importe le travail de la personne.




> Ou des questions plus d'ordres philosophique, est-ce que les repentis ne peuvent pas aussi tre reprsents ? Est-ce que cela le rend pour autant inapte  exercer ces fonctions ?


Est ce que j'aurais confiance en un ancien alcoolique qui voudrait devenir barman, non. Et les responsabilit de chef d'tats sont un peu plus importantes que celle de barman.
Il y a plusieurs mtiers en France qui demandent un casier vierge, et a ne choque personne, policier par exemple pour un "repenti" ne pourrait pas tre policier?Est-ce que cela le rend pour autant inapte  exercer ces fonctions ?

Un fait "marrant" que j'avais entendu a la radio pour travailler dans une mairie il faut un casier vierge, sauf pour le maire ...



> Possibilit de supprimer toute concurrence politique en faisant en sorte qu'il ai un casier judiciaire.


C'est sur que si on prend on compte les thories du complot...
Balkany c'est un saint, c'est ces opposants qui fabriquent de fausses affaires...

----------


## Neckara

> elle fait rfrence a a:
> abstention n.f. :Action de s'abstenir de faire quelque chose.


La seule "abstention"  laquelle "elle" pourrait faire rfrence est "Edit: et j'oubliais le jour o nos politiques montreront l'exemple peut tre qu'il y aura moins d'*abstention*". Qui fait rfrence  l'abstention du peuple.
Donc tu as l'abstention du peuple en travers de la gorge parce que l'amendement vot par les parlementaire n'est pas passe ?

Il tait bien plus logique de penser que le "elle" faisait rfrence  "la loi", qui tait d'ailleurs le sujet :



> la loi pour l'inngibilit en politique des gens avec une condamnation  pour VIOLENCE (c'est mme pas un casier vierge qu'on demandait, alors  que a devrait tre le cas) qui n'est pas pass avec un rsultat genre  10 contre et 5 pour sur 300 dputs (subordonne) moi elle m'est rest en travers de  la gorge


Ce qui donne "la loi, moi elle m'est reste en travers de la gorge" si on supprime la subordonne, et les complments de "la loi".

Dsol, mais l c'est du franais.




> Source?


J'ai surtout vue une dput cologiste en parler dans une vido, et quelques dputs en faire rfrence sur LCP, s'excusant de s'absenter pour aller voter.
J'ai du aussi voir passer un emploi du temps un jour, mais a remonte  longtemps.

On a la liste des commissions ici : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/13...ions-index.asp
Et les sances "communes" ici : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14/debats/index.asp

J'ai eu de la chance : http://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/a...das/2015-10-15
Jeudi 15 octobre 2015 (date prise au hasard), la commission de la dfense nationale et des forces arme est au mme moment que la sance publique.

Pour le 1er juillet 2016, rien ne se chevauche http://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/a...das/2016-07-01
Mais c'tait une session extraordinaire et, si je ne m'abuse, pendant les vacances parlementaires (?).




> Et quand bien mme n'y a-t-il pas de procuration?


Il faut prendre en considrations plusieurs choses :
je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ai de votes blancs  l'assemble nationale ;les frondeurs s'abstiennent/votes blancs (?) pour ne pas voter contre (ne me tapez pas) tout en ne votant pas pour (r3b3l) ;il y a un jeu des tlphones, quand on vote un texte important et qu'on a quelques adversaires, on passe un coup de fil pour que tous nos copains se ramnent ;gnralement quand c'est le travail d'une commission, c'est surtout les membres de la commission qui votent, les autres dputs n'ayant pas pu suivre les dbats ;la procuration n'existe plus si j'en crois Libration : http://www.liberation.fr/france/2014...crutins_978066 

Au passage, j'ai envoy un e-mail au webmaster (qui a rpondu en 11 minutes alors que c'tait presque 17h30) pour obtenir le transcript :
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...02.asp#P833071

A noter qu'il y avait pas 1 amendement, mais 2 identiques.
L'inligibilit est dj possible, mais soumise  lapprciation du juge, et peu prononce. Ils voulaient le rendre obligatoire comme sanction complmentaire, la commission (donc on a bien un travail de commission ?) dit que ce n'est pas possible d'imposer des sanctions (position dfendue par la commission des lois et rejet en 2012 par la commission des lois). Si on autorise cela (et que a passe/est valid), on cr un prcdent permettant ensuite la cration de peines planchers, etc.

Donc apparemment, mme vot, cet amendement n'aurait pas pu aller plus loin. N'oublions pas aussi que c'est amendement et pas un texte.
Sur cette sance, il y a eu 2 votes.




> Justice et politique sont spars en France (en thorie), coupable devrait impliqu comdamnation peu importe le travail de la personne.


 Oui, mais le risque est toujours prsent, ne serait-ce que pour la prfrence politique du juge.
Mais vu que c'est dj possible, la question ne se pose plus.




> Est ce que j'aurais confiance en un ancien alcoolique qui voudrait devenir barman, non.


Une fois qu'on a pay sa dette  la socit, on est cens sortir "clean" jusqu' une certaine limite. On a un certain "droit  l'oubli" concernant ses erreurs passes. Mais l, d'aprs ce que j'ai lu, ce n'est pas la question car on ne veut pas regarder le casier, mais imposer une sanction, ce qui est diffrent.




> Il y a plusieurs mtiers en France qui demandent un casier vierge, et a ne choque personne, policier par exemple pour un "repenti" ne pourrait pas tre policier? Est-ce que cela le rend pour autant inapte  exercer ces fonctions ?
> Un fait "marrant" que j'avais entendu a la radio pour travailler dans une mairie il faut un casier vierge, sauf pour le maire ...


Je pense qu'il y a une distinction entre excutif et reprsentatif.

L'excutif est l pour excuter et se doit d'tre irrprochable, le reprsentatif doit reprsenter le peuple, donc on admet la possibilit du repentit, et on fait confiance au peuple pour le juger (?).




> C'est sur que si on prend on compte les thories du complot...


Non, c'est une possibilit de drive, qu'il faut prendre en considration.




> Balkany c'est un saint, c'est ces opposants qui fabriquent de fausses affaires...


Aucun rapport ici, on parle d'une loi (ou plutt d'un amendement), pas d'une action en justice.

----------


## halaster08

> Une fois qu'on a pay sa dette  la socit, on est cens sortir "clean" jusqu' une certaine limite. On a un certain "droit  l'oubli" concernant ses erreurs passes


Ok un casier vierge c'est peut-tre un peu exagr, mais l on parle de violence, pas d'un dlit mineur




> Mais l, d'aprs ce que j'ai lu, ce n'est pas la question car on ne veut pas regarder le casier, mais imposer une sanction, ce qui est diffrent.


Effectivement c'est diffrent j'avais mal compris, il y a eu au mme moment une ptition pour le casier vierge des lus, d'o ma confusion des deux.

Pour en revenir sur le problme de l'abstention, tu as trouv des jours o oui il y a avait plusieurs sances donc un choix a faire mais a ne semble pas tre le cas de ce jour l
Concernant le vote blanc/absentention sur ton lien concernant la fin de la procuration on trouve a:



> Comme cest dj le cas pour les votes solennels, seront publis pour les scrutins publics ordinaires le nom de lensemble des votants et le sens de leur vote, pour, contre ou abstention,


Donc ceux qui s'abstiennent sont not aussi, or il n'y avait bien que 15 vote, donc 15 prsent

De plus les journalistes ont demand des comptes aux absents  la suite de cette rvlation et aucun n'a rpondu, donc pas de seconde session ou autres.

Donc non, on ne peux pas dire aux gens d'aller voter, quand on ne le fait pas soi-mme alors qu'on a t lu pour a
Et malheureusement ce vote n'est qu'un exemple (le pire j'espre), j'ai dj entendu parler  la radio d'autres votes contests  cause de la faible prsence 




> il y a un jeu des tlphones, quand on vote un texte important et qu'on a quelques adversaires, on passe un coup de fil pour que tous nos copains se ramnent ;


Donc en gros, la plupart du temps il n'y a pas grand monde, sauf si vraiment c'est important, alors l on fait l'effort de se dplacer. Il n' y a bien qu'en politique qu'on peut faire a.

Bref de toute faon en France vote blanc ou abstention c'est pareil, et c'est pas nos donneurs de leons qui montrent l'exemple.

----------


## Neckara

> Ok un casier vierge c'est peut-tre un peu exagr, mais l on parle de violence, pas d'un dlit mineur


Oui, mais comme je le dis, c'est plus un dbat philosophique et de valeurs ici.
Il y a des arguments qu'on peut opposer, mais pas de "bonne rponse".




> Pour en revenir sur le problme de l'abstention, tu as trouv des jours o oui il y a avait plusieurs sances donc un choix a faire mais a ne semble pas tre le cas de ce jour l


Oui, je l'ai d'ailleurs affirm dans mon post prcdent.
J'avais dit que c'tait une raison qui pouvait expliquer l'abstention, et j'ai prouv que c'tait une raison valable d'absentisme. J'ai ensuite creus dans cette voie pour rpondre ensuite que ce n'tait pas le cas de cette journe. Mais j'ai ensuite donn d'autres raisons qui peuvent tout aussi bien expliquer en partie cet absentisme. C'est cela chercher  comprendre, j'essaye de comprendre le contexte, de voir les conditions auxquelles sont soumis nos dputs.

Comme je l'ai prcis, c'est une sance extraordinaire, et il me semble que c'est pendant les vacances parlementaires (1er juillet), pour une sance peut importante (juste deux amendements  voter, dont l'un n'avait apparemment que peu d'avenir), sans compter le jeux des "tlphones".

Pour information la journe thorique d'un dput peut commencer  9h30 et se finir  1h du matin (sachant qu'il faut  ct se renseigner, parler avec ses citoyens, dbattre  ct, prparer ses discours, etc.), je pense qu'ils ont droit, comme  chacun  quelques "vacances".




> Donc ceux qui s'abstiennent sont not aussi, or il n'y avait bien que 15 vote, donc 15 prsent


Je n'ai point affirm le contraire. Je ne vois pas o tu veux en venir.




> De plus les journalistes ont demand des comptes aux absents  la suite de cette rvlation et aucun n'a rpondu


Oui des journalistes qui se sont vachement renseigns sur l'amendement (disponible sur le site du parlement) vu le contenu de leur actualits et qui n'ont mme pas remarqu l'erreur 404 sur le compte rendu de l'amendement. L'administrateur du site rpondant pourtant plus que rapidement aux requtes qui lui sont envoys.

Si c'est juste pour rechercher le buzz avec des titres putassiers  la manire de paparazzi dans l'espoir de faire leur choux gras en les tranant dans la boue, cela ne m'tonne pas qu'on ne leur rponde pas. Mais tu peux envoyer un mail  ton dput pour en savoir plus, pour peu que ton mail soit bien rdig, il y a des chances que tu reoives une rponse.





> Donc non, on ne peux pas dire aux gens d'aller voter, quand on ne le fait pas soi-mme alors qu'on a t lu pour a
> Et malheureusement ce vote n'est qu'un exemple (le pire j'espre), j'ai dj entendu parler  la radio d'autres votes contests  cause de la faible prsence 
> 
> Donc en gros, la plupart du temps il n'y a pas grand monde, sauf si vraiment c'est important, alors l on fait l'effort de se dplacer. Il n' y a bien qu'en politique qu'on peut faire a.


J'ai pourtant donn par mal de faits qui permettent de nuancer cela.
Si tu choisis juste de les ignorer parce qu'ils ne vont pas dans ton sens, tu adoptes alors une vision dogmatique.

Mais je t'invites  envoyer un mail  ton dput, bien crit, lui demandant plus de prcisions quant  ses contraintes et son emploie du temps.

----------


## Bousk

> La preuve que tu ne cherches pas  comprendre :
>  quelle heure (et mme quel jour) ce vote a t fait ?quelles sont les sessions en parallle de ce vote ? Les parlementaires n'tant pas dou dubiquit, difficile d'tre  2 (voir plus) endroits  la fois.est-ce un projet issu d'une commission parlementaire ?


- s'ils sont pas foutus d'avoir des horaires claires et dfinies pour ce genre de truc, c'est juste n'importe quoi leur organisation
-> c'est pas pour le mariage pour tous qu'ils faisaient les gros titres comme quoi ils taient rests 24h  dbattre ou que sais-je ? super, on a une politique tl-ralit, mais les jeunes prfrent encore les dboirs de nabilla  nos ringards de politique d'une autre re
- le cumul est une autre connerie qu'il faudrait galement radiquer, tre absent pour cause de cumul n'est en aucun cas une excuse

----------


## Neckara

> - s'ils sont pas foutus d'avoir des horaires claires et dfinies pour ce genre de truc, c'est juste n'importe quoi leur organisation


????

Quel est le rapport avec la discussion actuelle ? Les horaires sont clairs et dfinis, o a-t-on affirm le contraire ?




> -> c'est pas pour le mariage pour tous qu'ils faisaient les gros titres comme quoi ils taient rests 24h  dbattre ou que sais-je ?


Tu comprends peut-tre qu'ils ne font pas a tous les jours ?
C'est bien beau de critiquer, mais je doute que tu accepterais de le faire  leur place  ::aie:: .




> - le cumul est une autre connerie qu'il faudrait galement radiquer, tre absent pour cause de cumul n'est en aucun cas une excuse


Les commissions parlementaires n'ont rien  voir avec les cumuls. Les commissions font partie intgrante du rle de parlementaire.

----------


## LawNasK

> Les commissions parlementaires n'ont rien  voir avec les cumuls. Les commissions font partie intgrante du rle de parlementaire.


Du coup, les absences  ces commissions (partie *intgrante*, comme tu dis) sont passibles de licenciement pour faute grave ? Ha non, c'est pas pareil ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Quel est le rapport avec la discussion actuelle ? Les horaires sont clairs et dfinis, o a-t-on affirm le contraire ?


Non, le dbat peut durer jusqu' 5H du mat, et le vote avoir lieu  5H02,  partir du moment o il reste quelqu'un pour voter.

----------


## halaster08

> Comme je l'ai prcis, c'est une sance extraordinaire, et il me semble que c'est pendant les vacances parlementaires (1er juillet), pour une sance peut importante (juste deux amendements  voter, dont l'un n'avait apparemment que peu d'avenir), sans compter le jeux des "tlphones".


Il se semble que c'tait le 27 juin et non le 1er juillet.
De plus soit ils sont en vacances soit au travail mais pas les deux, on ne fait pas de vote quand 95% des gens sont en vacances...




> Pour information la journe thorique d'un dput peut commencer  9h30 et se finir  1h du matin (sachant qu'il faut  ct se renseigner, parler avec ses citoyens, dbattre  ct, prparer ses discours, etc.), je pense qu'ils ont droit, comme  chacun  quelques "vacances".


J'ai jamais dit qu'ils n'avaient pas le droit a des vacances jusqu'on fait pas un vote avec 95% d'absent




> Oui des journalistes qui se sont vachement renseigns sur l'amendement (disponible sur le site du parlement) vu le contenu de leur actualits et qui n'ont mme pas remarqu l'erreur 404 sur le compte rendu de l'amendement. L'administrateur du site rpondant pourtant plus que rapidement aux requtes qui lui sont envoys.
> Si c'est juste pour rechercher le buzz avec des titres putassiers  la manire de paparazzi dans l'espoir de faire leur choux gras en les tranant dans la boue, cela ne m'tonne pas qu'on ne leur rponde pas.


Bien sur c'est de la faute des journalistes ...
Et il n'y a pas eu que l'article que j'ai cit, il y en a eu d'autres, et gnralement les journalistes posent leurs questions avant d'crire "des titres putassiers  la manire de paparazzi dans l'espoir de faire leur choux gras en les tranant dans la boue" donc oui pas de rponse pas d'excuse.




> J'ai pourtant donn par mal de faits qui permettent de nuancer cela.


Non, je veux bien tre nuanc sur 20% d'absent pas 95%



> Si tu choisis juste de les ignorer parce qu'ils ne vont pas dans ton sens, tu adoptes alors une vision dogmatique.


Je ne les ignore pas, ils sont juste insuffisant pour me convaincre.

----------


## Zirak

> Les commissions parlementaires n'ont rien  voir avec les cumuls. Les commissions font partie intgrante du rle de parlementaire.


Je pense que ce qu'il voulait dire c'est, est-ce que certains ne sont pas absents  ces sessions de vote / dbat, car ils cumulent plusieurs fonctions ?  


Enfin bon, tu peux leur trouver toutes les excuses que tu veux, grosso-modo tu es en train de nous dire qu'ils ont 150 raisons au choix pour justifier leurs absences, et qu'on les paies tous les mois pour ne pas tre prsent.


Non dsol, a ne passe pas.

T'es trop occup, tu peux pas venir, bah tu n'es pas pay.

Tu n'es jamais l, du coup tu vampirises un salaire que tu ne mrites pas, bah t'es vir.


Je rejoins LawNasK, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ne seraient pas traits comme tout le monde...

----------


## Grogro

Encore une fois, don't feed the troll, si vous ne voulez pas passer une nouvelle journe de flamewar strile  base de quote ligne par ligne. 

Un dito un peu plus sain que d'habitude, tonnant dans un canard de droite, par un journaliste visiblement capable de remettre les pieds sur terre : http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/ou-va-le...056983_231.php

Les commentaires sont videmment d'une stupidit crasse qui devient de plus en plus banale. Bienvenue en France.  ::ccool::

----------


## Neckara

> Du coup, les absences  ces commissions (partie *intgrante*, comme tu dis) sont passibles de licenciement pour faute grave ? Ha non, c'est pas pareil ?


Si c'est juste pour balancer des affirmations du haut de votre mauvaise foie et de votre ignorance sans mme chercher  comprendre, ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer de dbattre.
D'ailleurs pourquoi tu parles d'absence aux commissions ?

Mais je vais te laisser le bnfice du doute, vu que tu sembles t'tre renseign vis  vis des commissions, tu as peut-tre leur statut exact en tte ? Pourrais-tu donc nous l'expliquer brivement ici ? De mme que le statut des absences ? Peut-tre mme quelques raisons justifies d'absences ?



Au passage, pour halaster08, une simple recherche Google me permet d'avoir quelques justifications sur les absences :
les votes solennels sont plus important (vote final du texte) ;tous le monde ne peut pas participer au travail lgislatif (construction du texte), mais tout le monde doit voter le texte (= vote final) ;on ne vote pas pour les amendements lorsqu'on prvoit de rejeter le texte en bloc ;on ne peut pas tre en mme temps  l'assemble et dans les circonscriptions (=  l'coute du peuple) ;

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...96_823448.html

C'est un peu comme la FAC, tu as des cours plus obligatoires (votes finaux) et les cours que tu dois choisir (commissions, coute du peuple, amendements) ;
Donc pour le moment, je maintiens mon affirmation, vous les condamnez avant mme de les juger.

----------


## Neckara

> Non, le dbat peut durer jusqu' 5H du mat, et le vote avoir lieu  5H02,  partir du moment o il reste quelqu'un pour voter.


Parce qu'on a dpass les horaires, mais les horaires n'en restent pas moins indiqu sur le site.

De plus, ce n'tait pas ici la question quand je demandais s'il connaissait la date et l'heure de vote, et donc dans la recherche de la comprhension de l'absentisme.




> Il se semble que c'tait le 27 juin et non le 1er juillet.


Le vote tait le 1er juillet.
Malheureusement, je n'ai pas de sources prcises sur les vacances parlementaires.




> De plus soit ils sont en vacances soit au travail mais pas les deux, on ne fait pas de vote quand 95% des gens sont en vacances...


Ce n'est tout simplement pas possible pour certains posts, que ce soit les parlementaires ou le gouvernement.
La machine doit continuer de tourner, elle ne peut en aucun cas s'arrter.




> J'ai jamais dit qu'ils n'avaient pas le droit a des vacances jusqu'on fait un vote avec 95% d'absent


Et si tu fais un vote pendant leur vacance et que tu exiges qu'ils soient tous l, n'est-ce pas renier leurs vacances ?




> Et il n'y a pas eu que l'article que j'ai cit, il y en a eu d'autres, et gnralement les journalistes posent leurs questions avant d'crire "des titres putassiers  la manire de paparazzi dans l'espoir de faire leur choux gras en les tranant dans la boue" donc oui pas de rponse pas d'excuse.


Le travail d'un journaliste ne se limite pas  l'interview, il doit aussi vrifier les sources, se renseigner et chercher... et toute l'information ncessaire est disponible sur le site de l'assemble nationale, donc pas d'excuses.




> Je pense que ce qu'il voulait dire c'est, est-ce que certains ne sont pas absents  ces sessions de vote / dbat, car ils cumulent plusieurs fonctions ?


C'est en effet une possibilit qui serait un argument pour le non-cumul des mandats. Il serait alors intressant de voir la proportion que le cumul des mandats prend sur le travail parlementaire. Je reconnais que je serais assez intress d'avoir plus d'informations  ce sujet.




> Enfin bon, tu peux leur trouver toutes les excuses que tu veux, grosso-modo tu es en train de nous dire qu'ils ont 150 raisons au choix pour justifier leurs absences, et qu'on les paies tous les mois pour ne pas tre prsent.
> 
> Non dsol, a ne passe pas.
> 
> T'es trop occup, tu peux pas venir, bah tu n'es pas pay.
> 
> Tu n'es jamais l, du coup tu vampirises un salaire que tu ne mrites pas, bah t'es vir.


Vous les jugez sans mme chercher  comprendre leur mtier... c'est quand mme impressionnant.




> Encore une fois, don't feed the troll, si vous ne voulez pas passer une nouvelle journe de flamewar strile  base de quote ligne par ligne.


Je suis effectivement un troll... dingue, je ne me lance pas dans des affirmations gratuites et j'essaye de comprendre le contexte et le problme dans son ensemble.

C'est quand mme dingue de voir des personnes balancer avec une telle convictions des affirmations pour se rendre compte derrire qu'elles n'ont rien cherche, pris aucun recul et n'ont aucune conscience du contexte. A la longue, faut pas s'tonner si je m'nerve de temps en temps.


Heureusement que certains membres ici semblent tre plus ouverts que d'autres et acceptent quand mme d'en discuter.

----------


## Bousk

> ????
> 
> Quel est le rapport avec la discussion actuelle ? Les horaires sont clairs et dfinis, o a-t-on affirm le contraire ?
> Les commissions parlementaires n'ont rien  voir avec les cumuls. Les commissions font partie intgrante du rle de parlementaire.


Et donc dans leur organisation totalement bien foutue ils ont des votes importants en parallles ? Et aprs tu viens dfendre que c'est bien organis ?!  ::weird:: 




> Tu comprends peut-tre qu'ils ne font pas a tous les jours ?
> C'est bien beau de critiquer, mais je doute que tu accepterais de le faire  leur place .


Je comprends surtout qu'ils se donnent en spectacle, parce que la politique maintenant ce n'est plus que de la politique-spectacle.
D'ailleurs tu parles de vacances, les journaux ont tous titr encore cette anne o va se rendre chaque personnalit politique pour passer l't ? Tout en prcisant que le prsident leur a demand d'tre tout de mme toujours disponible en cas de crise etc ?
Politique-spectacle disais-je ?  ::ptdr:: 

J'ai dj fait des heures sup pour rparer un truc ou autre, je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'extraordinaire  a ?  ::weird:: 
Enfin remarque leur seule prsence est dj extraordinaire donc forcment ds qu'ils en font un peu plus, ils devraient au moins avoir une lgion d'honneur !  ::ptdr::

----------


## LawNasK

> Un dito un peu plus sain que d'habitude


Je n'aime pas vraiment le style (c'est trop grandiloquent pour moi), mais je suis surpris (et heureux) d'avoir lu cet article. 
Je suis entirement d'accord avec son message : ne pas y prter attention, laisser les gens faire le travail, et pourquoi pas tre triste quand il y a des morts.

Bon par contre les commentaires  ::mouarf:: 

Edit : D'ailleurs, je ne comprend vraiment pas la raction de la population. Si quelqu'un a des indices, je prend  ::):

----------


## Neckara

> Et donc dans leur organisation totalement bien foutue ils ont des votes importants en parallles ? Et aprs tu viens dfendre que c'est bien organis ?!


Je pense qu'on est d'accord pour admettre qu'il puisse tre normal d'avoir des sessions en parallles et que certaines sessions n'ont pas vocations (e.g. les commissions)  regrouper l'ensemble des parlementaires ?

Je ne suis pas un expert des plannings des parlementaires. Mais si je comprends bien, on considre que seul le vote final est vraiment "important".
Pour les amendements, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a aussi parfois un flood de l'opposition dans l'objectif de retarder sciemment le vote et donc la mise en application de la loi, ou d'autres qu'on sait pertinemment qu'ils ne passeront pas. Cette comdie n'a donc que peu d'importance.
Pour les amendements plus srieux, il ne faut pas oublier qu'on va "implicitement" le "revoter" (~= fait parti du package final du texte) lors du vote final. Donc pour les amendements qu'on veut pousser et qui sont importants, je pense qu'on a un peu plus de participations, quitte  jouer du tlphone si a se prsente mal.




> D'ailleurs tu parles de vacances, les journaux ont tous titr encore cette anne o va se rendre chaque personnalit politique pour passer l't ? Tout en prcisant que le prsident leur a demand d'tre tout de mme toujours disponible en cas de crise etc ?


Le vote d'un tel amendement, n'est pas vraiment une "crise".




> J'ai dj fait des heures sup pour rparer un truc ou autre, je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'extraordinaire  a ?


Et as-tu recherch combien d'heures travaille un dput ?

Pour une semaine prise au hasard : http://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/a...das/2015-10-12
mardi : 9h  1h du matinmercredi : 9h30  1h du matinjeudi : 9h30  1h du matinvendredi : 9h30  21h30+ (1h du matin ?) 

Pour faire simple : 10h  1h du matin * 4 = 15*4 = 60h/semaines en comptant les pauses.
Il faudrait ajout  cela les "devoirs maisons" : tre  l'coute du peuple, se renseigner, rdiger ses discours, amendements, etc, quelques dbats  ct, et j'en passe.

Est-ce que tu comprends qu'il est difficile d'exiger leur prsence  toutes les sances/commissions ?

----------


## Zirak

Pour ceux qui seraient passs  ct :

----------


## Neckara

> Pour ceux qui seraient passs  ct


A-t-on la preuve que ltat cherche  faire disparatre ces vidos (affirme dans la vido) ?

Sinon, il est dclar que plus d'informations seront donnes "demain" (vido poste le 24 juillet), donc le 25 juillet.
A-t-on aujourd'hui plus d'informations sur l'affaire ? Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de suivre l'action en justice par une quelconque rfrence ?

A un jour prs, je prfre encore suspendre mon jugement le temps d'une journe que de tomber directement dans le complotisme primaire.

EDIT : On a un dbut de rponse : http://www.nicematin.com/faits-diver...-nicoise-67055
Mais il faudrait encore attendre quelques jours pour avoir plus d'informations.

EDIT2 : La vido en fin de mon lien sombre aussi un peu dans le complotisme  ::aie:: . Complot contre complot xD

----------


## Zirak

> A-t-on la preuve que ltat cherche  faire disparatre ces vidos (affirme dans la vido) ?





> Le 20 juillet, la sous-direction anti-terroriste (Sdat) de la police judiciaire a envoy une rquisition judiciaire au centre de supervision de la mairie de Nice. Cette demande vise  faire "effacer toutes copies des enregistrements effectus de la scne de crime raliss hors cadre judiciaire". En clair, cette requte concerne les images de vidosurveillance de la promenade des Anglais du 14 juillet. Soit 24 heures d'images provenant de six camras nommes et numrotes


Alors je ne sais pas o l'on peut consulter a, mais voil dj un dbut de piste !





> Sinon, il est dclar que plus d'informations seront donnes "demain" (vido poste le 24 juillet), donc le 25 juillet.
> A-t-on aujourd'hui plus d'informations sur l'affaire ? Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de suivre l'action en justice par une quelconque rfrence ?


L'ouverture de l'information judiciaire a lieu jeudi, on en sera surement plus  ce moment l.


Grosso merdo de ce que j'ai compris de diffrents articles, il y a Libration qui a fait un article jeudi dernier, disant qu'il n'y avait qu'une voiture de la police municipale  l'entre de la promenade des anglais, Cazeneuve dment, et comme par hasard, le lendemain, y'a un mec du ministre qui vient rclamer  cette femme un exemplaire modifiable du rapport consignant les emplacements des forces de l'ordre, et demande d'effacer plusieurs heures de vidos filmes  cet endroit. 

Alors oui la thorie du complot tout a tout a, mais a sent quand mme beaucoup le ministre qui couvre son cul en faisant disparaitre des traces, et pouvoir revenir vers Libration en disant "regardez, on a le rapport des vidos de surveillance  cet endroit, il y est indiqu qu'il y avait X voitures postes l, l et l, vous ne faites que mentir en disant qu'il n'y avait qu'une voiture pour bloquer l'accs  la promenade".

Franchement, y'a pas besoin d'aller bien loin dans le complot pour que cela soit plus que plausible.


Edit:

venant de ton lien :




> Le rle de cette personne est de centraliser les informations concernant les principales actualits en France afin de transmettre des notes internes  son directeur central et *au directeur gnral de la police*.


Il n'est pas rattach au ministre de l'intrieur lui non-plus ?  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Alors je ne sais pas o l'on peut consulter a, mais voil dj un dbut de piste !


Je n'aime pas ce genre de vido complotistes, gnralement c'est "whaaa" et quand on creuse un peu a fait "pchiiiiit", a se dgonfle.




> L'ouverture de l'information judiciaire a lieu jeudi, on en sera surement plus  ce moment l.


Dans le lien que j'ai donn, on a quelques dbuts d'explications et plusieurs vidos.




> Franchement, y'a pas besoin d'aller bien loin dans le complot pour que cela soit plus que plausible.


Il est trs facile de construire des thories "plausibles" ou "cohrentes", cela ne suffit pas.
A affirmations extra-ordinaires, preuves extra-ordinaire.

Il y a une action en justice, elle va donc devoir apporter des lments, jusque l je continu de me renseigner et de regarder les vidos.

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'aime pas ce genre de vido complotistes, gnralement c'est "whaaa" et quand on creuse un peu a fait "pchiiiiit", a se dgonfle.


la citation poste, c'est  dire celle-ci :




> Le 20 juillet, la sous-direction anti-terroriste (Sdat) de la police judiciaire a envoy une rquisition judiciaire au centre de supervision de la mairie de Nice. Cette demande vise  faire "effacer toutes copies des enregistrements effectus de la scne de crime raliss hors cadre judiciaire". En clair, cette requte concerne les images de vidosurveillance de la promenade des Anglais du 14 juillet. Soit 24 heures d'images provenant de six camras nommes et numrotes


ne vient pas de la "vido complotiste" que j'ai post, cela a t publi dans les journaux.  :;): 


Et puis vido complotiste, c'est extrait d'une interview filme, donne devant des journalistes (en prsence de son avocat je suppose, le gars  ct d'elle, puisqu'elle a t attaque en diffamation par Cazeneuve), ce n'est pas un pseudo montage vido fait par un inconnu  partir de thorie ou de rumeurs.

Si tu en viens  mettre en doute la parole d'une reprsentante de l'ordre assermente par l'tat, de qui va t-on pouvoir croire les dires ???

(Bon, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas comme si certains dans les forces de l'ordre n'avaient pas honte de mentir effrontment devant les camras, il y a eu des exemples sympas aussi pendant le 14 juillet, pour info, concernant les forces de l'ordre, peu importe ce qu'ils vous disent, ils ne peuvent pas saisir appareil photo ou autre si vous les filmez / prenez en photo en pleine "bavure", ils ne sont pas concerns par le droit  l'image (hors quelques cas particuliers), il y a une circulaire officielle  ce propos, circulaire qu'on ne trouve bien videmment pas sur Lgifrance  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Neckara

> Si tu en viens  mettre en doute la parole d'une reprsentante de l'ordre assermente par l'tat, de qui va t-on pouvoir croire les dires ???


Est-ce tu tu as regard la vido que tu nous donne jusqu' la fin ?
Les commentaires ajout par dessus la vido sont-ils de la "reprsentante de l'ordre asserment" ou du monteur de la vido ?




> il y a une circulaire officielle  ce propos, circulaire qu'on ne trouve bien videmment pas sur Lgifrance .


Complooooooot.

Sinon, tu as son titre et/ou son numro NOR que je puisse faire quelques recherches  ce sujet ?

----------


## behe

je ne suis pas convaincu par l'accusation de la policire pour l'affaire des vidos de Nice. 
Lors des attaques des bars  Paris, la police avait rcupr une copie des vidos de surveillance et seulement chiffr les originaux. Rsultat : une vido avait t rcupr, rendu utilisable et vendu  la presse trangre. a peut tre une explication de la demande de suppression des vidos en local. 
Pour le reste, impossible pour nous de savoir qui a appel la policire ni ce qui lui a t vraiment demand donc il vaut mieux attendre que la justice se positionne.

----------


## Neckara

> la citation poste, c'est  dire celle-ci


On ne peut pas voir les descriptions des vidos youtube quand elles sont incluses dans un page, comme c'est le cas ici.

Ainsi, de ce que tu nous donnes, on a juste un petit texte vert en fin de vido.


Si j'en crois la citation, on parle de "copie", est-ce que cela signifie qu'il y a des originaux ailleurs ?

----------


## Zirak

> Complooooooot.
> 
> Sinon, tu as son titre et/ou son numro NOR que je puisse faire quelques recherches  ce sujet ?


J'ai mme mieux, voil la circulaire en question (circulaire 2008-8433 du 23 dcembre 2008):

http://www.montpellier-journal.fr/fi...otospolice.pdf


Sinon pour la phrase cite, encore une fois, elle ne vient pas de la vido, mais d'un article de journal ("20 minutes" de mmoire) trouv sur le net, mais cela revenait aussi dans d'autres articles, donc rien  voir avec le descriptif de la vido sur Youtube ou ce qu'il y a marqu en vert  la fin de celle-ci, ce sont 2 sources diffrentes.

Quant  savoir si il existe rellement d'autres copies des enregistrements, cela dpasse mes comptences / ce que l'on sait de l'affaire pour l'instant, enfin je n'ai aucun lment qui pourrait confirmer ou infirmer.

----------


## behe

Tiens un article qui explique pour les vidos ( je me suis arrt au 1er lien trouv)



> Du ct de la police nationale, on rappelle que sur les mille camras installes  Nice, 140 prsentaient des lments d'enqute intressants. La police judiciaire a rcupr 100% des vidos de ces dernires. La PJ et le parquet ont donc demand d'effacer les images de ces 140 camras afin d'viter l'utilisation malveillante de ces dernires par souci de la dignit des victimes et pour viter la reprise de ces images par les sites internet djihadistes  des fins de propagande

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai mme mieux, voil la circulaire en question (circulaire 2008-8433 du 23 dcembre 2008):
> 
> http://www.montpellier-journal.fr/fi...otospolice.pdf


Merci, je fini de faire un truc et je regarde.




> Sinon pour la phrase cite, encore une fois, elle ne vient pas de la vido, mais d'un article de journal ("20 minutes" de mmoire) trouv sur le net, mais cela revenait aussi dans d'autres articles, donc rien  voir avec le descriptif de la vido sur Youtube ou ce qu'il y a marqu en vert  la fin de celle-ci, ce sont 2 sources diffrentes.


Non, ce que je dis :
tu nous as juste donn une vidos ;lorsqu'on a visionn cette vido via DVP, on ne pouvait pas lire sa description ;en revanche, on a eu un texte en vert sur la vido.

De l, uniquement avec le texte en vert, et sans rfrences  la fin de la vidos, tu admettras que l'affirmation n'est que quelque peu bizarre et lgre pour un lecteur.




> Quant  savoir si il existe rellement d'autres copies des enregistrements, cela dpasse mes comptences / ce que l'on sait de l'affaire pour l'instant, enfin je n'ai aucun lment qui pourrait confirmer ou infirmer.


Donc il est incorrect de crier au scandale comme certains semblent le faire parce qu'on demande de supprimer les copies dtenue par un entit. Ni mme d'en dduire ou d'en sous-entendre un complot.

----------


## Neckara

> Tiens un article qui explique pour les vidos ( je me suis arrt au 1er lien trouv)


Donc pas de quoi casser 3 pattes  un canard en fait.

Plusieurs autres services ont dj des copies, ils demandent juste de supprimer les donnes des camras pour viter des fuites mdiatiques, ce qui est parfaitement comprhensible dans ce contexte.

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai mme mieux, voil la circulaire en question (circulaire 2008-8433 du 23 dcembre 2008):
> 
> http://www.montpellier-journal.fr/fi...otospolice.pdf


Aprs quelques recherches sur le terme "circulaire" :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circulaire_(droit)



> Une *circulaire* est un texte destin aux membres d'un service, d'une entreprise, d'une administration. Depuis la parution du *Dcret n 2008-1281 du 8 dcembre 2008 relatif aux conditions de publication des instructions et circulaires*  NOR: PRMX0829186D, depuis le 1er mai 2009, les circulaires et  instructions dj signes sont rputes abroges si elles ne sont pas  reprises sur le site internet relevant du Premier ministre (http://circulaires.legifrance.gouv.fr) .


Pour regarder les circulaires publies au JO : https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/initRechExpTexteJorf.do (la circulaire recherche n'y est pas prsente).




> Les circulaires non impratives sont celles qui se bornent  donner une interprtation d'un texte de loi ou de rglement  de l'chelon suprieur, afin que ce texte soit appliqu de manire  uniforme sur le territoire. Il s'agit de pures recommandations.


Il semblerait que le texte s'appuyait sur des jurisprudences, bon courage : https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/initRechJuriJudi.do (2007  2016 - 15 documents pour les mots cls "police", "image")  ::aie:: 

Sinon, il y a un arrt plus ou moins en lien : https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/initRechJuriJudi.do
Abroge en 2011 : https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...Texte=20110416

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...Texte=20110416

Texte en vigueur : (26 juillet 2016) https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affichTexte.do?cidTexte=JORFTEXT000023865789&dateTexte=20160726

Le code de dontologie semble tre aussi tre une bonne source, bien que ne faisant pas office de loi.


Aprs, il est dur de trouver un texte de loi disant qu'un droit n'existe pas  ::aie:: .
C'est au policier qui se plaint d'tre film de prouver qu'un tel droit existe, pas l'inverse.



Donc encore une fois, ds qu'on s'y penche un peu, le complot se dgonfle.

----------


## Neckara

Quelques jurisprudences trouves :

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...8780&fastPos=1

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...0450&fastPos=3



> 1   Est lgitime, comme tant en relation directe avec l'vnement qui en  est la cause, la publication dans un tract appelant  une manifestation,  de la photographie, prise lors de cet vnement, reprsentant un  fonctionnaire de police dans l'exercice de ses fonctions, procdant  l'expulsion d'occupants d'un difice public.

----------


## Grogro

Sur l'escroquerie des mutuelles complmentaires : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/m...d-2528708.html

----------


## ManusDei

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu la nouvelle d'hier avec l'vacuation (supposment) "muscle" de l'glise Sainte Rita (non consacre)  Paris, rue Franois Bouvin.

Depuis j'ai l'impression que la moiti de mes contacts facebook de droite ont adhr au DAL   ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Oui ! J'ai bien aim les "fidles" (fidle de quoi, on sait pas trop,  part de Soral)  la messe avec un bouclier anti-meute.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu la nouvelle d'hier avec l'vacuation (supposment) "muscle" de l'glise Sainte Rita (non consacre)  Paris, rue Franois Bouvin.
> 
> Depuis j'ai l'impression que la moiti de mes contacts facebook de droite ont adhr au DAL


Sainte-Rita, patronne des causes dsespres. Faut reconnaitre que c'est assez raccord avec ce qui se passe. Cela me surprend toujours de voir ce qui tait autrefois la droite du fric se dtourner de plus en plus du no-libralisme et s'en prendre  la spculation immobilire. En l'occurrence, ils ont subi la mme violence tatique que les zadistes de tout poil, les militants colos qui ont t harcels par l'tat d'urgence avant la COP21, ou les manifestants contre la loi travail. 

Quant  voir la marie de Paris saccager le patrimoine au profit des ultra riches, a n'a rien de nouveau. On peut se souvenir d'une certaine piscine populaire convertie en htel de grand luxe pour bourgeois hors sol,  grand renfort d'argent public. Chassez ce peuple que je ne saurais voir !

----------


## Invit

> Quant  voir la marie de Paris saccager le patrimoine au profit des ultra riches


L'glise appartient  une association prive depuis sa construction, c'est elle qui a dcid de sa vente. Ensuite elle date de 1900, c'est pas non plus un joyau de notre patrimoine immmorial. N'importe qui peut faire construire un truc qui ressemble  une glise, c'est pas pour autant que a doit devenir un patrimoine qu'il faut prserver.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Sarko est candidat  la prsidentielle (on a du rater les primaires), alors a c'est du changement, non ?

----------


## GPPro

Plus a change et plus a reste pareil  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

d'ailleurs, pendant ce temps-l :

l'impt sur les socits rduit  28% pour les PME

Etrange trange... 2017... voyons.... Ah !! Une anne d'lection... suis-je bte !!  ::aie::

----------


## Darkzinus

Je ne suis mme pas certain du ct "positif" en terme de nombre dlecteurs potentiels.

----------


## GPPro

Pour une fois qu'un gouvernement franais fait quelque chose pour les PME on ne va pas se plaindre (surtout les socialistes d'ailleurs qui prfrent mnager leurs potes grands patrons)... Aprs le timing est effectivement intressant  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

J'ai eu un peu de temps ces jours-ci pour lire un peu l'actualit politique...
Macron vient de dmissionner. Hier si j'ai bien compris.
Hollande verse des larmes de crocodile, et les mdias ont trouv leur nouveau poulain: DSK ne semble pas vouloir revenir, Lamy est occup, du coup Macron est le nouveau champion de l'ultra-libralisme que l'on va faire passer pour un homme de gauche. L'histoire l'a montr, a fonctionne plutt bien depuis que le PS est parvenu  tuer l'ide de socialisme. Et vu les commentaires que je lis ci-et-l, a semble effectivement fonctionner: les gens l'apprcient, et les mdias bourgeois n'ont pas grand chose  faire pour vendre sa sale gueule de gendre parfait qui me rvulse (c'est physique, j'y peux rien).
Le PS qui fait de l'ultra-libralisme, l'UMP qui fait du nationalisme fascisant... bon ben moi, je vais retourner  mon code hein... @+

----------


## BenoitM

> DSK ne semble pas vouloir revenir, Lamy est occup, du coup Macron est le nouveau champion de l'ultra-libralisme que l'on va faire passer pour un homme de gauche. L'histoire l'a montr, a fonctionne plutt bien depuis que le PS est parvenu  tuer l'ide de socialisme. 
> Le PS qui fait de l'ultra-libralisme,


Ah non s'ils sont ultra-librales c'est la faute de l'UE et non de leur propre volont.

----------


## ManusDei

> a semble effectivement fonctionner: les gens l'apprcient, et les mdias bourgeois n'ont pas grand chose  faire pour vendre sa sale gueule de gendre parfait qui me rvulse (c'est physique, j'y peux rien).


En mme temps, il n'a rien annonc en terme de programme, de vision de la socit en dehors de quelques platitudes, donc difficile de se mettre  dos les gens.

----------


## Invit

Le centre lui fait du pied en vue d'une alliance et il marche mme  droite. Pour quelqu'un qui veut voter  droite mais qui en a marre que LR soient focaliss en permanence sur l'Islam, c'est le candidat idal.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je pense que a dpendra pour beaucoup de qui gagne la primaire LR. Si c'est Sarkozy, alors on peut imaginer qu'un candidat centriste a ses chances. Bayrou/Macron ?
L'un est un vieux routier de la politique qui s'est fait pas mal d'ennemis  droite, et n'a jamais convaincu  gauche.
L'autre est un jeune aux dents longues... 

A suivre.

Par contre, si c'est Jupp alors le centre droit suivra ce vieux briscard et Macron n'a que peu de chances de russir. 

On est encore loin de l'lection, et tant qu'on aura pas la liste complte et dfinitive des candidats, il va tre trs difficile de faire des pronostiques...

----------


## ManusDei

Si Jupp ne gagne pas la primaire, Bayrou ira. 
Et vu qu'il a qualifi Macron "d'hologramme" (donc de mec sans substance), il n'y a  peu prs aucune chance qu'il se dsiste en sa faveur.

----------


## BenoitM

Une information de la presse belge 
Le zoo dAmnville accueillera bientt le dernier supporter de Franois Hollande

et une autre exclusivit sur Emmanuel Macron pour connaitre les vrais raisons de sa dmission

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si Jupp ne gagne pas la primaire, Bayrou ira. 
> Et vu qu'il a qualifi Macron "d'hologramme" (donc de mec sans substance), il n'y a  peu prs aucune chance qu'il se dsiste en sa faveur.


Par contre, vu leur positionnement, macron en premier ministre de bayrou, c'est moins surprenant... (et vu l'age de bayrou, pas un mauvais plan pour macron).
la redefinition du clivage politique entre progressiste et conservateur me parait pas dlirante ni oppose au discours de bayrou... bien au contraire.

----------


## Invit

Le poste de premier ministre comme tremplin pour l'Elyse, a n'a jamais march. A part pour Chirac, mais au prix d'une traverse du dsert qui a dur 7 ans.

M'est avis qu'il va justement se passer exactement la mme chose que pour Bayrou : on va pas tarder  voir paratre des sondages qui donnent Macron gagnant au second tour contre Le Pen avec un meilleur score que quiconque, mais aussi contre Hollande, Sarko, Jupp, Mitterrand, tous les cas de figure, alors qu'il ne passe mme pas le premier tour pour l'instant. Comme pour Bayrou, a va le faire artificiellement monter au premier tour.
En 2007 a n'avait pas suffit parce que Sarko et Sgo apparaissait comme un renouveau. Pas de la politique bien sr, mais au moins c'tait leur premire candidature alors que l on risque de se taper deux anciens prsidents ou un ancien prsident et un ancien premier ministre... Bref, il peut aller un peu plus loin mais je sais pas si a sera assez.

----------


## virginieh

De toute faon les sondages ne servent qu'a a : nous dire qui il "faut" voter. Mais quitte  faire monter quelqu'un artifiellement je preferrais quand c'tait Bayrou que Macron

----------


## TallyHo

> En mme temps, il n'a rien annonc en terme de programme, de vision de la socit en dehors de quelques platitudes, donc difficile de se mettre  dos les gens.


Il y en a qui redoute le retour de Sarkozy, ce n'est pas spcialement lui qui doit tre le plus redout  mon avis. Je ne crois pas que ce soit une bonne ide de mettre en place une personne proche d'une corporation qui nous a mis dans la merde (banquiers)... Tu me diras que tous les politiques ont des "amis" mais l c'est un peu trop proche quand mme...

Cela tant dit, je ne vois pas quel candidat dclar ou susceptible de le faire peut incarner un changement. On a toujours la mme clique qui se prsente et mme quand les ttes sont nouvelles, le fond reste le mme.

----------


## Grogro

> En 2007 a n'avait pas suffit parce que Sarko et Sgo apparaissait comme un renouveau.


En 2007 a n'avait pas suffi parce qu'internet n'avait pas encore suffisamment boulevers la donne mdiatique. On vit dans un monde totalement diffrent, rien que l'mergence des rseaux sociaux a tout chang. De plus en 2007, Sarko tait totalement intouchable. Il avait pass les 5 annes prcdentes en campagne  se mettre quasiment tous les mdias dans la poche, tous les dcideurs internationaux, 100% des dcideurs conomiques. On avait jamais vu une telle machinerie de propagande mdiatique en France, vraiment "bigger than life", et digne d'une lection US.

Aujourd'hui, qui sait ? Tout peut arriver, et mme les sondages peuvent se vautrer compltement. Le plus probable est qu'il fasse un bon score, 10, peut-tre 15%, et qu'il se positionne ainsi comme un choix naturel de premier ministre, que le prsident soit de gche ou de drate. Bien malin qui peut tirer un pronostic, jamais une lection n'a t si incertaine  huit mois du scrutin.

----------


## Invit

> Aujourd'hui, qui sait ? Tout peut arriver, et mme les sondages peuvent se vautrer compltement. Le plus probable est qu'il fasse un bon score, 10, peut-tre 15%, et qu'il se positionne ainsi comme un choix naturel de premier ministre, que le prsident soit de gche ou de drate. Bien malin qui peut tirer un pronostic, jamais une lection n'a t si incertaine  huit mois du scrutin.


Oui, a aussi on le dit souvent, on le disait de Bayrou  l'entre deux tour. Avec 10 ou 15%, Macron est 4me voire cinquime derrire Mlenchon. Mais personne ne nommera premier ministre un opposant du premier tour. Srement pas le PS  qui il vient de faire un pied de nez. Sarko pourrait ventuellement tre assez gonfl pour le faire, comme avec Kouchner en 2007 et encore. Aprs la primaire il va devoir rassembler son camp et rcompenser ses soutiens. On fait pas a en nommant premier ministre un adversaire.

Il y a un autre truc, c'est qu'une campagne prsidentielle cote du fric. Bayrou avait l'UDF/Modem derrire, des lus locaux pour apporter des signatures, Macron n'a mme pas de parti.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Il y a un autre truc, c'est qu'une campagne prsidentielle cote du fric. Bayrou avait l'UDF/Modem derrire, des lus locaux pour apporter des signatures, Macron n'a mme pas de parti.


Je ne sais pas, Trump a bien russi  tenir sans dpenser un centime quasiment jusqu' la fin des primaires. Et il en est sorti quasiment au niveau de Clinton. Bon, depuis, il est oblig de dpenser, mais c'est plus des soutiens qui dpensent pour lui que lui qui dpense. Mais les mdias modernes rendent ce genre de choses possibles, alors qu' l'poque de Sarkozy(il y a  peine dix ans...), c'tait impensable.

En tant fut, on peut avoir une force de frappe importante avec des moyens faibles. Mais bon, a-t-il envie de se comporter comme Trump???  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

C'est vrai que pour l'instant les mdias font campagne  sa place. Mais il y a bien un moment o il faudra partir  la chasse aux parrainages, sans parler de la campagne en elle mme. 

Aprs, le NPA arrive bien  faire a avec la dotation publique de base. Macron a quand mme un petit magot perso, donc a + la connivence mdiatique a peut le faire. J'ai fait de la route ce week-end, j'ai cout une mission politique sur Europe 1 c'tait gerbant de complaisance, les ditocrottes on trouv leur nouvelle mascotte. Mais attention, les mdias aiment autant construire des idoles que les voir s'effondrer.

----------


## Grogro

> Mais attention, les mdias aiment autant construire des idoles que les voir s'effondrer.


On l'a bien vu avec Talonnettes 1er o a a t vraiment extrme dans les deux sens : roi du ptrole de 2002  2010 avec tous les mdias  sa botte, train plus bas que terre ensuite. C'est la rgle des trois L. On lche, on lche, puis on lynche. Neuneu 1er s'est fait lyncher encore plus vite. Pour Macron cela peut aller effectivement trs vite. Il en a sans doute conscience, et c'est peut-tre en partie pour cette raison qu'il quitte le gouvernement avant de se faire crucifier.

----------


## Grogro

Voil une illustration supplmentaire du poids dterminant de la propagande mdiatique : http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...e-hollande.php

Mme en 2016, la tlvision reste la premire source d'information pour plus de 50% de la population.

----------


## ManusDei

> Voil une illustration supplmentaire du poids dterminant de la propagande mdiatique : http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...e-hollande.php


La preuve en est le rfrendum du TCE ? :p

Un sondage alors qu'aujourd'hui aucune candidature n'est encore dpose, a ne veut rien dire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je pense en effet qu'on donne beaucoup de poids aux sondages, aux mdias, ...
C'est une bonne excuse pour les petits partis, qui, n'ayant rien  proposer de vraiment nouveaux, font du "mdias bashing" pour tenter d'exister. a avait presque russi  Bayrou en 2007, mais a n'a jamais russi  Mlenchon...

----------


## macslan

> Je pense en effet qu'on donne beaucoup de poids aux sondages, aux mdias, ...
> C'est une bonne excuse pour les petits partis, qui, n'ayant rien  proposer de vraiment nouveaux, font du "mdias bashing" pour tenter d'exister. a avait presque russi  Bayrou en 2007, mais a n'a jamais russi  Mlenchon...


Oui j'ai vu quelques fois des sondages qui prdisait l'inverse du scrutin

----------


## Invit

> Je pense en effet qu'on donne beaucoup de poids aux sondages, aux mdias, ...





> Oui j'ai vu quelques fois des sondages qui prdisait l'inverse du scrutin


En France les sondages se sont rarement plants. Bien sr tout le monde pensera  2002, mais c'est juste que les instituts donnent rarement la marge d'erreur (ou que les gens s'en foutent / ne comprennent pas).

----------


## Grogro

En 2002 le rsultat du premier tour tait dans les marges d'erreur des sondages. J'ai le souvenir qu'on y prtait un peu plus d'attention en 2007 et en 2012. En France, je n'ai pas vraiment d'lment permettant de douter de la reprsentativit des sondages. En revanche au Royaume-Uni, les sondages se sont magistralement plants sur le Brexit.

----------


## macslan

> En 2002 le rsultat du premier tour tait dans les marges d'erreur des sondages. J'ai le souvenir qu'on y prtait un peu plus d'attention en 2007 et en 2012. En France, je n'ai pas vraiment d'lment permettant de douter de la reprsentativit des sondages. En revanche au Royaume-Uni, les sondages se sont magistralement plants sur le Brexit.


Deplus,  la "general election" ils disant qu'entre le labour et les Torries la marge serait courte entre les deux alors que ce fut pas le cas

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En France les sondages se sont rarement plants. Bien sr tout le monde pensera  2002, mais c'est juste que les instituts donnent rarement la marge d'erreur (ou que les gens s'en foutent / ne comprennent pas).


En fait, si les sondages ont un quelconque impact sur les votes, ce serait plutt,  mon avis, sur la participation lors d'un vote serr qui fait basculer le rsultat. Je pense en particulier au rfrendum sur la constitution europenne. Beaucoup taient contre, et quand les derniers sondages ont montr un 50/50, je pense qu'une grande partie des gens se disant "a quoi bon voter, c'est le oui qui va gagner", se sont dplacer pour voter "non". Et on a eu le rsultat que l'on connait !

PS : Ce n'est que mon opinion, elle n'est base sur aucune tude, et je ne fournirai aucune source.  :8-):

----------


## Grogro

Je suis convaincu que les sondages, tout en refltant plutt bien l'tat d'esprit de l'opinion publique  un instant donn (on a de bonnes mthodologies en France), influencent grandement les lections par le simple poids du conformisme et de l'auto-censure, par rtro-action. Ce n'est pas un hasard si beaucoup tentent d'acheter des sondages.

----------


## macslan

> Je suis convaincu que les sondages, tout en refltant plutt bien l'tat d'esprit de l'opinion publique  un instant donn (on a de bonnes mthodologies en France), influencent grandement les lections par le simple poids du conformisme et de l'auto-censure, par rtro-action. Ce n'est pas un hasard si beaucoup tentent d'acheter des sondages.


Bon aprs entre ceux qui rpondent aux sondages et ceux qui votent

----------


## Invit

@Jon Shannow : c'est le mme truc qui s'est pass pour le Brexit.
Je pense aussi qu'ils peuvent crer des tendances. L'ascension de Bayrou en est un bon exemple. Pas un super score au dbut (genre moins de 10) mais ils ont sorti des sondages le donnant gagnant au second tour, ce qui est compltement dbile   (par exemple un candidat colo gagnerait probablement contre le FN, il n'empche qu'ils ne passeront jamais le premier tour) et il a fini  15 ou 17. En fait je crois que les gens aiment bien voter pour le gagnant ou celui dont on dit qu'il sera gagnant.

L ils nous font la mme pour Macron alors qu'on ne connait mme pas la liste des participants au premier tour ! Le truc c'est que ces sondages vont forcment avoir un impact sur le rsultat des primaires  venir.

----------


## Grogro

Tout est dit : http://www.marianne.net/francois-ruf...ors_picks=true

La France malade de ses lites parisiennes.

----------


## Escapetiger

"La France malade de ses lites parisiennes. " 

Et je rajoute, encore plus celles qui n'ont jamais affront un processus lectoral, ce qui est le cas de Macron.

Pour la prsidentielle en France, que ce soit De Villepin ou Balladur par le pass, tu ne peux pas tre lgitime sans avoir t ELU avant. Et Macron, que l'on partage ses ides ou non, tout brillant qu'il est, n'y coupera pas (les lecteurs et/ou les adversaires ne manqueront pas de le lui rappeler).

----------


## Grogro

Souvenez-vous, le made in France avait dj marqu la campagne prsidentielle en 2012. Bayrou en avait fait son cheval de bataille. Montebourg avait renchri bien plus tard avec sa fameuse marinire. videmment, les ditocrates autoriss les avaient ridiculiss. Pensez donc, redvelopper une politique industrielle, rinventer une stratgie d'investissement public, quel blasphme contre le Dieu March si rationnel et si efficient, contre l'idole Libre change. Il n'y a pas si longtemps, une dizaine d'annes encore, l'ide aurait t encore plus suspecte, puisque forcment marque d'horrible nationalisme, ou pire, suspecte de protectionnisme (tabou absolu) puisque la globalisation tait forcment heureuse.

Aujourd'hui, nous sommes en 2016, le made in France est pleinement dans l'air du temps. Les normes ont dfinitivement chang, ce qui tait audacieux parait conforme.  Et  divine surprise, a marche. Ca marche mme du tonnerre : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conso/2016/09...porte-bien.php

Ah oui c'est vrai, on ne peut pas investir et entreprendre en France j'oubliais. C'est ce que nous rptent tous les jours les baby-boomers rentiers qui tiennent les rnes et qui votent LR. Bizarrement, quand on cesse de s'apitoyer sur son sort, a va tout de suite mieux.

Edit : toujours un rgal les commentaires des lecteurs du Figaro. Souvent dlicieux de stupidit snile et de dissonance cognitive.

En voil un autre : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conso/2016/09...de-a-paris.php

Ca plait  tout le monde.

----------


## GPPro

Ils ont raison au moins sur un point : l'tiquette made in France est une vaste blague, faire un brin de finition sur un produit fini/quasi fini donne le droit de l'estampiller made in France...

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour la prsidentielle en France, que ce soit De Villepin ou Balladur par le pass, tu ne peux pas tre lgitime sans avoir t ELU avant. Et Macron, que l'on partage ses ides ou non, tout brillant qu'il est, n'y coupera pas (les lecteurs et/ou les adversaires ne manqueront pas de le lui rappeler).


Sans vouloir t'attaquer, c'est justement parce qu'il y a des raisonnements comme le tien que des candidatures citoyennes ont beaucoup de mal  merger car tu confortes les politicards dans leur mafia...

Je ne suis pas spcialement Macron, je dirais mme qu'il m'nerve mais c'est quand mme formidable de dplorer un systme politique avec toujours les mmes gueules qui se filent le bton merdeux, et de l'autre ct dire qu'une personne qui ne serait pas dans ce cercle ne pourrait pas tre lgitime.

Par ailleurs, ta dfinition de la lgitimit est plutt personnelle... Voici les critres pour se prsenter :




> Ainsi peut tre candidat tout Franais ou Franaise, g(e) de 18 ans, jouissant de ses droits civils et politiques et n'tant pas dans un cas d'incapacit prvu par la loi. En application du I de ce mme article, la condition essentielle est de rassembler sur son nom au moins 500 formulaires de prsentation [...] une dclaration patrimoniale rdige conformment aux dispositions de l'article L.O. 135-1 du code lectoral, qui sera publie s'il est lu ; l'engagement de faire publier une dclaration patrimoniale de mme nature en fin de mandat s'il est lu.


Et je devance un des arguments qui est souvent donn : "Si il a dj eu un mandat, il aura dj exerc le pouvoir". Et si on ne donne jamais la chance  quelqu'un d'avoir un mandat, il n'exercera jamais le pouvoir. Donc Macron a autant de lgitimit que toi ou moi ou n'importe quel lecteur pour se prsenter.




> Ah oui c'est vrai, on ne peut pas investir et entreprendre en France j'oubliais.


Ca c'est ce que les aficionados europens adeptes de la rgression sociale voudraient nous vendre... Il y a des choses  faire en France, comme il y a des choses  ne pas faire. C'est la demande qui le dira. Mais ce qui est certain, c'est qu'il y a quand mme encore des choses  faire ici, heureusement... Ce qui est lourd, c'est les cotisations et surtout ce #$*@% de RSI qui traite les dossiers avec ses pieds...

----------


## Mat.M

> La France malade de ses lites parisiennes.


les lites parisiennes on en a carrment rien  cirer ...!

On est  l'heure de la Mondialisation , de la construction europene, le centralisme bonapartiste c'est totalement has-been
Il y a des rgions par exemple la Vende avec un faible taux de chmage et une excellent conomie donc les gens qui vivent en Loire-Atlantique ou en Vende ils en ont strictement rien  f...de ce qui se passe  Paris
C'est pareil dans le Sud de la France c'est pas tout  fait la mme culture..les codes sont diffrents.
Je vais crire un lieu commun mais la vie  Marseille ou Nice n'a rien  voir avec la vie  Paris ou Brest.

C'est pas Macron ou Sarkozy,les lites parisiennes qui vont m'influencer sur ma vie de tous les jours ( je n'habite pas en Ile de France..)

Donc tout a ce sont des inventions journalistiques et des _mass-mdias_ tout comme Emmannuel Macron cet homme politique il a t invent,cre et fait  100% par les _mass-medias_ malgr le fait qu'il n'est t que quelques temps au gouvernement.

Ensuiite ces prtendues lites parisiennes ne semblent plus rien apporter au pays, l'conomie franaise fait du surplace et pour ce qui est du social/scurit intrieure l je n'apprendrai rien  personne que c'est plutt catastrophique.

----------


## TallyHo

Sauf que tu sembles oublier que tu vis dans un pays... Donc forcment, si une dcision est prise  Paris (je parle de Paris en tant que capitale, le centre du pouvoir), a va dteindre sur tout le pays. Aprs que tu ne ressentes pas l'effet de la dcision car tu n'entres pas dans son cadre, c'est autre chose.

----------


## Mat.M

@TallyHo

tu as parfaitement raison..mais le problme c'est que le "modle rpublicain" ( expression qui dsigne une multitude de chose je l'accorde  ::D:  )  bas sur la reprsentation des lites notamment me semble un peu en perte de vitesse.

Et puis je peux parfaitement bien ouvrir une entreprise au fin fond des Cvennes ou du Cantal , exporter et gagner de l'argent au mpris de cette lite parisienne.

De plus je suis persuad que la France se dirige de plus en plus vers un modle politique  l'allemande avec ses Lnder ( Bavire, Rhnanie...) d'ailleurs les prsidents de rgion ont de plus en plus de pouvoir tout de mme  ::D:

----------


## Escapetiger

> Par ailleurs, ta dfinition de la _lgitimit_ est plutt personnelle... Voici les critres pour se prsenter :


@TallyHo
Tu as bien fait de rectifier mes crits dans le cadre lgislatif franais, j'aurais du employer le terme crdible (... directement pour la fonction prsidentielle sans avoir exerc de mandat lectoral avant - bis repetita)  la place.

Amicalement,

----------


## TallyHo

Donc tu te prsentes quand ? Pour moi un citoyen qui vit les problmes au quotidien sera toujours plus crdible qu'un professionnel de la politique...  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @TallyHo
> 
> tu as parfaitement raison..mais le problme c'est que le "modle rpublicain" ( expression qui dsigne une multitude de chose je l'accorde  )  bas sur la reprsentation des lites notamment me semble un peu en perte de vitesse.
> 
> Et puis je peux parfaitement bien ouvrir une entreprise au fin fond des Cvennes ou du Cantal , exporter et gagner de l'argent au mpris de cette lite parisienne.


Sauf que quand cet tat que tu refuses de voir, te pompes tout tes bnfices (si tu arrives  en faire), et que pour chaque salari de ta boite, tu vas devoir verser le double du salaire  ces lites pour financer tout et surtout n'importe quoi, et que d'un cot, ton salari ne sera pas content, parce que son salaire sera trop faible, et que tous les syndicats lui auront bourr le mou avec du "patron salaud qui se goinfre", et de l'autre l'tat qui t'en demande encore et encore (d'ailleurs, une partie de ce que tu vas donner  l'tat va aller dans les poches des syndicats qui bourrent le mou de tes salaris...). Alors, bon, les lites parisiennes, on peut dire qu'on s'en fout, mais dans le monde rel de la vraie vie, elles sont l, et bien l pour foutre la m****e !

----------


## Grogro

> Sauf que quand cet tat que tu refuses de voir, te pompes tout tes bnfices (si tu arrives  en faire), et que pour chaque salari de ta boite, tu vas devoir verser le double du salaire  ces lites pour financer tout et surtout n'importe quoi, et que d'un cot, ton salari ne sera pas content, parce que son salaire sera trop faible, et que tous les syndicats lui auront bourr le mou avec du "patron salaud qui se goinfre", et de l'autre l'tat qui t'en demande encore et encore (d'ailleurs, une partie de ce que tu vas donner  l'tat va aller dans les poches des syndicats qui bourrent le mou de tes salaris...). Alors, bon, les lites parisiennes, on peut dire qu'on s'en fout, mais dans le monde rel de la vraie vie, elles sont l, et bien l pour foutre la m****e !


Tu es quand mme au courant que le patronat et l'Etat ne font qu'un tout particulirement en France ? Dans quelles poches finissent les fameux 50%  ton avis (bcp moins pour les bas salaires, plus pour les cadres) ?  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je m'interroge aujourd'hui sur la justice de notre pays,  laquelle nos politiques sont si prompt  faire confiance.

Hier, j'entendais les journalistes (enfin les chroniqueurs) parler du "dur" rquisitoire du Procureur  l'encontre de M. Cahuzac. Les mots sont en effet assez durs, et on sent bien l'indignation que cette affaire a suscit retranscrite dans les propos tenus par le Procureur !

Mais, l o a pche, par contre, c'est dans la peine demande ! 3 ans ! Alors, si a fait dire "Ohhhhhhh"  nos bons chroniqueurs, moi a me fait plutt dire " :8O:  c'est tout ?"

En effet, quand on traite quelqu'un de voleur, de fraudeur, de menteur, qu'on l'accuse d'avoir sali la France, dshonor l'tat et la fonction de Ministre, pourquoi demand 3 ans de prison alors que la peine maximum est de 7 ans ? 

Alors, je vous le demande. Justice aux ordres d'une lite politicarde ou justice  deux vitesses selon que l'on soit riche et clbre ou pauvre et anonyme ?

----------


## Grogro

Justice  deux vitesses on le sait, mais qui a conscience qu'en 2016 elle doit faire un exemple sous peine d'une explosion de fureur populaire. Guant ou Chirac avaient pris du sursis pour des faits plus graves, Pasqua un an ferme (un verdict miraculeux) dont il n'a pas purg un seul jour. Depuis les rformes Dati (sous Sarkozy donc, mais il parait que la gche est "laxiste"), s'il prend deux ou trois ans fermes, la probabilit qu'il soit rellement crou est quasiment nulle.

Bien sr n'importe quel quidam aurait pris 7 ans fermes, aurait vu sa vie dtruite, ses biens saisis. Cahuzac sera vraisemblablement condamn  une peine courte en ferme, pour le symbole, sans faire effectuer un seul jour de prison.

----------


## Invit

> En effet, quand on traite quelqu'un de voleur, de fraudeur, de menteur, qu'on l'accuse d'avoir sali la France, dshonor l'tat et la fonction de Ministre, pourquoi demand 3 ans de prison alors que la peine maximum est de 7 ans ?


Ce que tu demandes est une sorte de peine plancher et il n'y en a pas en France.
Si le dlit est la fraude fiscale, on ne va pas donner 7 ans  tous les fraudeurs, a doit forcment tre adapt au montant dissimul. Je dfend pas Cahuzac et je ne sais pas si 3 ans c'est adapt. Je veux juste dire qu'il n'y avait peut-tre pas de raison de demander la peine maximale.
Si on met 7 ans  Cahuzac et que demain un mec fraude 30 millions, on va dire que c'est pas juste parce qu'il a pris autant que Cahuzac qui n'en avait fraud que 3.5.

Par ailleurs, n'oublie pas que la condamnation peut tre suprieure  la peine requise.




> Bien sr n'importe quel quidam aurait pris 7 ans fermes, aurait vu sa vie dtruite, ses biens saisis.


Le truc c'est que a ne sera jamais un "quidam" qui fraudera 3.5 millions. Pour les frauder il faut dj les gagner donc a sera forcment un politique ou un chef d'entreprise. C'est le genre de dlit o par dfinition on peut pas trop dire "si c'tait arriv  quelqu'un comme nous".
Ils sont pas cons, ils votent la loi qui pourrait s'appliquer sur eux un jour, ils vont pas se mettre des trucs trop forts  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> Je m'interroge aujourd'hui sur la justice de notre pays, [...]


Cette justice  plusieurs vitesses est juste un symptme, rsultat de la stratification de la socit. Le drame ontologique qui se joue quotidiennement dans les tribunaux n'est qu'un avatar de la lutte des classes. Les magistrats sont des bourgeois, et pas des moindres; ils sont donc plus prompts  pardonner leurs semblables. C'est humain. On appelle a "la justice de classe". Rien de neuf, mais toujours aussi nervant.

----------


## el_slapper

> Cette justice  plusieurs vitesses est juste un symptme, rsultat de la stratification de la socit. Le drame ontologique qui se joue quotidiennement dans les tribunaux n'est qu'un avatar de la lutte des classes. Les magistrats sont des bourgeois, et pas des moindres; ils sont donc plus prompts  pardonner leurs semblables. C'est humain. On appelle a "la justice de classe". Rien de neuf, mais toujours aussi nervant.


C'est mme plus finaud que a : les bourgeois amens devant les tribunaux connaissent les codes, et les bons avocats. "_Celui qui a le meilleur avocat gagne - c'est juste_". (oui, cette citation est atroce). Mme pas besoin d'un ventuel biais(bien qu'il existe probablement aussi).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce que tu demandes est une sorte de peine plancher et il n'y en a pas en France.


Non. Je m'interrogeait juste sur le fait qu'on nous prsente la plaidoirie comme tant exceptionnelle de part sa violence dans les mots et que finalement la peine parait faible  cot de ce rquisitoire




> Si le dlit est la fraude fiscale, on ne va pas donner 7 ans  tous les fraudeurs, a doit forcment tre adapt au montant dissimul. Je dfend pas Cahuzac et je ne sais pas si 3 ans c'est adapt. Je veux juste dire qu'il n'y avait peut-tre pas de raison de demander la peine maximale.
> Si on met 7 ans  Cahuzac et que demain un mec fraude 30 millions, on va dire que c'est pas juste parce qu'il a pris autant que Cahuzac qui n'en avait fraud que 3.5.


Dans ce cas, ce serait les peines associes aux dlits qui seraient  revoir. 



> Par ailleurs, n'oublie pas que la condamnation peut tre suprieure  la peine requise.


C'est vrai, mais c'est rare.

----------


## macslan

> C'est mme plus finaud que a : les bourgeois amens devant les tribunaux connaissent les codes, et les bons avocats. "_Celui qui a le meilleur avocat gagne - c'est juste_". (oui, cette citation est atroce). Mme pas besoin d'un ventuel biais(bien qu'il existe probablement aussi).


L'inverse est aussi visible surtout en Amrique

----------


## Grogro

Le revenu universel est en train de faire son chemin : http://www.europe1.fr/societe/revenu...-teste-2632889

En France, dans une population de plus en plus divise et vieillissante, cette ide heurte de profonds tabous, les mmes tabous  l'origine de la contestation des minima sociaux mais en encore plus fort. C'tait impensable il y a 10 ans, c'est maintenant dans l'air du temps. L'ide de Valls de procder par tapes et de commencer par la fusion des mimina sociaux, et leur gnralisation ds 18 ans (ce qui rduira mcaniquement la pression sur les universits) est pas mal, a laisse le temps aux pays et collectivits plus audacieuses de faire un bta test, de dcouvrir les effets de bord imprvus, et de corriger les bugs. 

Je doute que les tnors de la droite oseront embrayer pendant la campagne, de peur de dplaire  leur clientle de petits vieux flipps et crams, mais je suis convaincu que le vainqueur de 2017 poursuivra la marche quelle que soit sa couleur politique. Par pragmatisme.

----------


## ManusDei

Ca fait quelques mois que les jeunes du Modem en discutent, j'ai pas suivi mais une commission interne travaille dessus (et semble globalement pour).

La Finlande est revenue sur l'ide, ou l'a modifie, en tout cas il n'est plus question de l'appliqer  tout le monde ds cette anne.

----------


## Grogro

Tout est dit encore une fois avec Guilluy : http://www.lepoint.fr/chroniques/chr...-2070040_2.php

La France malade du racisme de classe.

----------


## Zirak

> Tout est dit encore une fois avec Guilluy : http://www.lepoint.fr/chroniques/chr...-2070040_2.php
> 
> La France malade du racisme de classe.


Ou enfin ils en dit une ou deux belles quand mme...




> Les gens modestes ne veulent pas tendre la main. *Ils veulent tre fiers d'duquer leurs enfants grce au fruit de leur travail.*


Perso, je ne connais personne qui est content d'aller bosser entre 40 et 60h par semaine (avec les transports), sans jamais voir ses gamins plus d'une heure par jour, et qui est fier de cette "ducation" (ducation faite  90% par la nounou du coup...  ::aie:: ).

Et le revenu universel n'empche pas d'tre fier de travailler ou d'accomplir quelque chose et de se rendre utile.

Les parents veulent que leurs enfants ne manquent de rien, aprs que l'argent vienne du revenu universel avec un salaire en complment (car avec 800 ou mme 1000/mois tu lves pas 4 gosses hein) ou d'un seul gros salaire, ils s'en foutent un peu, au contraire, si le revenu universel leur permet d'lever leurs enfants en ne bossant plus qu' mi-temps, je pense qu'normment de parents seraient bien contents d'en profiter.

----------


## Grogro

Quand on aura bris le tabou du temps de travail install depuis l'instauration des 35h, je pense qu'on en viendra l en effet, peut-tre une gnralisation du travail  80%. L'apparition de ce tabou est assez trange d'ailleurs, et ce n'est pas le fanatisme no-classique de la classe jacassante qui l'explique entirement. La droite en 96 avait cre le dispositif Robien, proche de la vision de Larrouturou, sans dclencher  l'poque des crises d'hystries idologiques, et qui fonctionnait bien. Il est vrai que le prsentisme et la religion des horaires sont des spcificits culturelles bien franaises, et que les 35h ont t amenes d'une faon particulirement maladroite et rigide. Avec le recul qu'on a, peut-tre que Mitterrand aurait du faire les 35h en 81  la place de la retraite  60 ans, et que cette rforme l aurait pu tre repousse d'une gnration.

Quand au revenu universel, je pense qu'on en a encore pour 5 voire 10 ans avant de trouver la formule qui fonctionne. Le principal obstacle c'est la question des mentalits, par corolaire le vieillissement de la population. Je ne pense pas non plus qu'il soit opportun d'en parler politiquement avant les lections au vu de la crispation des diffrentes clientles. C'est trop tt. On parle dj d'un cong associatif, qui est aussi en soi probablement une bonne ide, mais le timing est franchement inopportun.

----------


## Invit

Il faudrait dj ouvrir le RSA aux moins de 25 ans, a serait un premier pas.

----------


## Grogro

Si j'ai bien compris c'est ce que propose Valls avec sa rforme des minima sociaux. Reste  calculer le cot de financement, en tenant compte que a rduira mcaniquement une partie de la pression sur les universits (pour obtenir une bourse). A moins d'un an des lections c'est quand mme chaud. C'est du bon sens, a aurait du tre fait depuis longtemps, mais a va radicaliser une bonne partie de l'opinion publique sur le thme de l'assistanat et faire grimper le nabot au dtriment de Jupp.

----------


## TallyHo

> Quand au revenu universel, je pense qu'on en a encore pour 5 voire 10 ans avant de trouver la formule qui fonctionne.


Houla ! Mon pauvre ami... Le jour o tu arriveras  changer la dfinition du travail pour ne plus en faire une vision conomique productiviste, les poules auront des dents... Il ne faudrait pas seulement changer des lois mais toute une mentalit, toute une ducation, tous les programmes scolaires, etc...

D'ailleurs on le voit bien dans ton article, certains ne donnent pas le revenu pour une vie dcente, ils le donnent en change de recherche d'emploi, un genre de super allocation assedic quoi. Donc on est toujours dans l'ide travail-salaire. Mais avant que tu fasses accepter que le travail n'est pas uniquement un revenu financier... Il va y avoir un trs trs trs long chemin... Autant faire le plerinage de Lourdes, tu auras plus de chance de voir un miracle l-bas  ::D: 

Personnellement, je suis peut-tre pessimiste mais je pense qu'on en arrive  un point o tout est trop ancr. La solution est soit de sortir du systme  titre individuel (mme si on ne le peut pas compltement, on est d'accord), soit le raser si c'est collectif.

----------


## GPPro

Le revenu universel ou l'ultime bandage sur la jambe en bois qu'est devenu le capitalisme... Ce n'est pas pour rien que toute la droite commence  se l'approprier.

----------


## macslan

> Ou enfin ils en dit une ou deux belles quand mme...
> 
> 
> 
> Perso, je ne connais personne qui est content d'aller bosser entre 40 et 60h par semaine (avec les transports), sans jamais voir ses gamins plus d'une heure par jour, et qui est fier de cette "ducation" (ducation faite  90% par la nounou du coup... ).
> 
> Et le revenu universel n'empche pas d'tre fier de travailler ou d'accomplir quelque chose et de se rendre utile.
> 
> Les parents veulent que leurs enfants ne manquent de rien, aprs que l'argent vienne du revenu universel avec un salaire en complment (car avec 800 ou mme 1000/mois tu lves pas 4 gosses hein) ou d'un seul gros salaire, ils s'en foutent un peu, au contraire, si le revenu universel leur permet d'lever leurs enfants en ne bossant plus qu' mi-temps, je pense qu'normment de parents seraient bien contents d'en profiter.


Les suisses aprs ils voient quand mme leur gamins mme en travaillant 42/45 h par semaine avec 1h30-2h de trajet * 2

----------


## Zirak

> Les suisses aprs ils voient quand mme leur gamins mme en travaillant 42/45 h par semaine avec 1h30-2h de trajet * 2


Ou mais les suisses c'est les meilleurs du monde ! On va finir par le savoir...  ::aie:: 

Par contre, faudra m'expliquer comment ils font, car quand tu te lves  6h, pour te taper 1h mini de transport (voir 1h30/2h comme tu dis), avant d'aller au boulot, et que tu rentres chez toi  19/20h, aprs avoir refait tes heures de transport,  moins de coucher tes gosses  minuit, tu ne les vois pas des heures et des heures tous les jours...

Bien sr que la plupart des franais aussi arrivent  voir leurs enfants chaque jour...  ::roll:: 

Moi voir ton enfant 1h ou moins dans une journe de 24h, je n'appelle pas a lever ou duquer son enfant.

----------


## macslan

> Ou mais les suisses c'est les meilleurs du monde ! On va finir par le savoir... 
> 
> Par contre, faudra m'expliquer comment ils font, car quand tu te lves  6h, pour te taper 1h mini de transport (voir 1h30/2h comme tu dis), avant d'aller au boulot, et que tu rentres chez toi  19/20h, aprs avoir refait tes heures de transport,  moins de coucher tes gosses  minuit, tu ne les vois pas des heures et des heures tous les jours...
> 
> Bien sr que la plupart des franais aussi arrivent  voir leurs enfants chaque jour... 
> 
> Moi voir ton enfant 1h ou moins dans une journe de 24h, je n'appelle pas a lever ou duquer son enfant.


Ben disons que tu te lve  6:00 pour prendre le train  6:30 tu arrive au boulot  8:00 tu travaille pendant 8 heure plus 1 heure de pause  midi ce qui fait que tu fini  17:00 et tu arrive  la maison  18 heure 30 donc a devrait y aller (aprs c'est en gros). Et gnralement ce genre de personne vis en couple et l'autre peut s'occuper aussi ou ne pas travailler le mercredi ou les enfants ont congs le mercredi aprs-midi.

De plus  midi les enfants peuvent aller  l'UAPE ou similaire, o ils peuvent manger.

Aprs les gens qui font a, le font pour plusieurs raison (conomique vu qu'ils payent moins d'impt dans leur canton de domicile et de loyer ou d'offre de travail sans vouloir changer d'endroit, ou encore pour des raison environnementale par exemple ne pas vivre dans la grande ville mais dans une ville plus petite ou un village.

----------


## Neckara

40h/semaine => 8h/j, 5j/7 auxquels on ajoute 2h de transport => 10h/j.
Un enfant en bas ge doit dormir 12h, 10h quand ils sont plus vieux. Donc au mieux on a entre 2h et 4h par jour avec son gamin (entre 1h et 3h pour 45h/semaine).

----------


## Zirak

> Un enfant en bas ge doit dormir 12h, 10h quand ils sont plus vieux. Donc au mieux on a entre 2h et 4h par jour avec son gamin


Je ne vois pas le calcul que tu fais pour passer de la 1re phrase  la 2me ? Ou tes 2  4h sont une moyenne en comptant le weekend ? 


@macslan :




> Ben disons que tu te lve  6:00 pour prendre le train  6:30 tu arrive au boulot  8:00 tu travaille pendant 8 heure plus 1 heure de pause  midi ce qui fait que tu fini  17:00 et tu arrive  la maison  18 heure 30 donc a devrait y aller (aprs c'est en gros). Et gnralement ce genre de personne vis en couple et l'autre peut s'occuper aussi ou ne pas travailler le mercredi ou les enfants ont congs le mercredi aprs-midi.


Donc tu rentre  18h30 si tout va bien, et ton gosse va se coucher  20h, sachant que sur ces 1h30 o tu vas le voir, faut compter le repas, une douche / un bain, prparer ses affaires pour le lendemain, etc etc.

Et mme si un de deux ne travaille pas, il n'y a que celui-l qui profitera vraiment des enfants, quand je parle de ne pas voir ses enfants, je ne dis pas que les enfants ne voient jamais aucun des deux parents hein, mais on ne peut pas faire une moyenne , si ta femme ne travaille pas, elle aura pass 12h  avec les enfants, mais cela ne change rien au fait que toi tu ne les auras vu que 1h, tu ne peux pas dire "ma femme a vu les enfants 12h, moi 1h, donc on voit nos enfants en moyenne 6h30 / jour".


Bref peu importe, tout a pour dire que je n'tais pas d'accord avec ce propos du journaliste, la plupart des parents prfreront avoir un revenu universel + un boulot  mi-temps ou  80%, histoire de passer plus de temps avec leurs enfants (peu importe le temps pass actuellement au final), que de moins les voir juste pour avoir la "satisfaction" de se dire que l'argent ne vient que de leur travail salari (son propos tant dj faux ds le dpart, puisque si tu as des enfants, tu touches des aides, donc les allocs c'est ok mais le revenu universel c'est caca ?).

----------


## Neckara

> Je ne vois pas le calcul que tu fais pour passer de la 1re phrase  la 2me ? Ou tes 2  4h sont une moyenne en comptant le weekend ?


Je parle de jours ouvrs.

En gros, sur les 12/14h d'veil de l'enfant, les parents sont indisponibles pendant 10h (travail + transport).


Bon, les parents peuvent adapter leurs horaires pour qu'un soit plus disponible le matin (donc commence  travailler plus tard) et l'autre plus le soir (donc commence  travailler plus tt). Mais tout le monde ne peut pas choisir ses horaires.

Pour un adulte, il faut ~8h de sommeil donc 8+2+8=18h d'indisponibilit et 6h de disponibilits par jours (ou 5h pour les 45h) qui faut faire concider avec les heures de disponibilits de l'enfant qui a aussi cole.


Bref, ne faites pas d'enfants, c'est plus simple  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Grogro

Mon pre a subi un rythme semblable au dbut de sa carrire, pendant 5 ans. 8h - 19h, horaires standards dans une certaine grande banque, plus les astreintes, plus des soires de temps en temps pour les mises en production. Le tout  plus d'une heure en transport de la maison. Autant dire qu'il nous a pas vu grandir pendant 5 ans. 

Nul ne devrait avoir  accepter ce genre d'horaire au XXIme sicle.

----------


## TallyHo

Tout ce qui est dit part d'un bon sentiment et je suis d'accord mais on oublie quelque chose... La volont politique et elle n'est pas l car c'est dans LEUR intrt de maintenir une pression sociale pour asseoir leur pouvoir. Donc si demain un gnie de l'conomie propose la solution miraculeuse, elle sera enterre car a ne les arrangera pas. La mme pour les syndics d'ailleurs, croire qu'ils rvent de plein emploi, de gros salaires pour tout le monde et travailler 1 mois par an est une douce utopie. Je parle de la tte des organisations et institutions of course... Parce que le pauvre type dlgu syndical dans une PME ou le pauvre maire d'un bled qui crve au fond de la Lozre, eux sont au mme niveau que nous.




> Perso, je ne connais personne qui est content d'aller bosser entre 40 et 60h par semaine (avec les transports)


Moi j'en connais quelques uns... Ils prennent l'avion assez souvent pour se promener et serrer quelques paluches. Ensuite c'est suivi de longues runions de travail (comprendre des djeuners bien arross) o ils discutent d'affaires essentielles  rsoudre : le montant du chque de campagne. Aprs ils reviennent en France o il y a des affaires encore plus dlicates  rsoudre : trouver la couleur de la prochaine teinture, revoir  la hausse le salaire du coiffeur, trouver un tailleur comptent.

Non il ne faut pas croire, il y a des gens qui aiment leur job et qui sont prts  tout pour le garder  ::D: 

*[Edit]*

Je vois que le gamin est toujours  me suivre  la trace pour mettre le pouce rouge  tous mes messages...  ::ptdr:: 

Sinon  part a, on a la liste des candidats des Rpublicains : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...e_1832676.html

Si vous cherchiez de nouvelles ttes, c'est rat  ::P:

----------


## r0d

> Perso, je ne connais personne qui est content d'aller bosser entre 40 et 60h par semaine


Moi en ce moment!  ::): 
Et je fais plus de 60h, et sans compter les transports.
Mais dj, a ne va durer que quelques semaines (c'est un crunch). Et surtout, j'ai la chance incroyable de faire un taf que j'adore  tous les niveaux, et de travailler avec des gens gniaux. Je suis donc trs clairement une exception, mais a peut exister.

----------


## Grogro

Le cot du capital, tabou en France o seul le "cot du travail" existe, soulev par les mdias conomiques suisse (et par une journaliste plutt librale) : http://www.bilan.ch/myret-zaki/redac...rration-credit

----------


## r0d

Intressant papier. La distinction et la comparaison entre les PME et les grosses boites fait toujours du bien dans ce genre de littrature (car trop souvent absente). Mais le problme du crdit est un arbre qui cache la fort. Le cot du capital est bien plus vaste.
D'un ct, les cots directs sont trs importants: dividendes, options, rmunration du board (qui n'est souvent qu'une faon de se rpartir le magot entre potes).
De l'autre, le manque  gagner  cause des contraintes imposes par le capital qui est colossal. Et qui est responsable de la sclrose du tissu conomique depuis 40 ans bien plus que n'importe quel autre facteur.

----------


## TallyHo

Les taux ngatifs, a fait un moment que des... Comment appeler ces gens... Des personnes hors mainstream en parlent. On en entend un peu parler maintenant mais pas tant que a au final. Rien d'tonnant car a peut expliquer pourquoi certaines retraites sont figes par exemple. Et si tout devait tre expliqu, je crois bien que ce serait la guerre civile demain ou qu'il y aurait panique aux guichets de la banque. Mais bon... Les "lites" peuvent dormir tranquille, les petits chiens de garde qui ne croient qu'aux sources officielles font le travail de stigmatisation pour ne pas que tout a se propage...  ::mrgreen:: 

Le plus drle tant que les particuliers ne peuvent pas en profiter avec leurs banques de toute faon puisque... C'est interdit par la loi !  ::D:

----------


## Neckara

> Les taux ngatifs, a fait un moment que des... Comment appeler ces  gens... Des personnes hors mainstream en parlent.


Cela fait des annes que c'est connu, mdia mainstream ou non.




> Rien d'tonnant car a  peut expliquer pourquoi certaines retraites sont figes par exemple.


 ::weird:: 




> Et  si tout devait tre expliqu, je crois bien que ce serait la guerre  civile demain ou qu'il y aurait panique aux guichets de la banque. Mais  bon... Les "lites" peuvent dormir tranquille, les petits chiens de  garde qui ne croient qu'aux sources officielles font le travail de  stigmatisation pour ne pas que tout a se propage... 
> 
> Le plus drle tant que les particuliers ne peuvent pas en profiter avec  leurs banques de toute faon puisque...


Bon, il faudrait peut-tre arrter les btises deux secondes.

Un taux d'intrt est thoriquement dfini par deux choses :
le temps d'indisponibilit de la ressource ;le risque de l'emprunt.

Il est normal qu'un particulier ne puisse bnficier des mmes taux qu'une entreprise vu que les risques ne sont pas comparables !

Les taux ngatifs peuvent se justifier quand le risque du prt est trs faible et la confiance en l'avenir trs incertain. Le cot de l'indisponibilit de la ressource tant ngative, en gros, 10 dans le futur valent plus que 10 maintenant. Ensuite, quand on parle de taux ngatif, cela sert souvent  quilibrer le risque moyen de portefeuilles.

Aprs, ce sont surtout les tats qui empruntent  taux ngatif, je reconnais que je n'en avais pas entendu parl pour des entreprises.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les taux ngatifs peuvent se justifier quand le risque du prt est trs faible et la confiance en l'avenir trs incertain.


Ca n'a rien  voir avec le risque du prt, c'est justement l'inverse, c'est quand le crancier cherche  placer des fonds dans une "valeur sure" quitte  perdre un peu. De plus, c'est toujours mieux de faire circuler les fonds dans l'conomie pour l'influencer en sa faveur plutt que de laisser dormir sur un compte. Le prteur n'a absolument rien  risquer, au contraire... Pour le reste, rflchis  comment fonctionne nos retraites et tu comprendras vu que je te crois un minimum intelligent malgr tout...  ::): 




> Bon, il faudrait peut-tre arrter les btises deux secondes.


Il faudrait surtout arrter de rciter des leons apprises  l'cole... Ce que tu dis es vrai *en temps normal*. Mais nous ne sommes pas dans le normal avec cette histoire de taux ngatif, la logique est inverse si on peut dire.

----------


## Neckara

> Ca n'a rien  voir avec le risque du prt, c'est justement l'inverse, c'est quand le crancier cherche  placer des fonds dans une "valeur sure" quitte  perdre un peu. Le prteur n'a absolument rien  risquer, au contraire...


Et la valeur s'appelle un *risque*, bien que ngatif...




> Pour le reste, rflchis  comment fonctionne nos retraites et tu comprendras vu que je te crois un minimum intelligent malgr tout...


Mais je veux bien que tu claires nos lanternes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et la valeur s'appelle un *risque*, bien que ngatif...


Je me suis mal exprim... En temps normal, un tat qui est reconnu "fort" veut un crdit, il emprunte et le prteur value le risque pour calculer un taux, c'est ce que tu disais. Dans cette situation, l'tat est demandeur. Aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus a. L'tat veut emprunter, il le fait savoir et les prteurs viennent taper  sa porte pour lui prter. Vu qu'il y a beaucoup de prteurs, c'est l'tat qui va imposer ses conditions. Dans cette situation, c'est le prteur qui est demandeur et qui va en quelque sorte payer (le taux ngatif) pour pouvoir prter  une "valeur sure". La logique est donc inverse.




> Mais je veux bien que tu claires nos lanternes.


Tu dois bien trouver a sur LCP...  ::langue2::

----------


## Neckara

> Dans cette situation, c'est le prteur qui est demandeur et qui va en quelque sorte payer (le taux ngatif) pour pouvoir prter  une "valeur sure". La logique est donc inverse.


Non, le calcul de la rentabilit est toujours la mme. Si une banque considre l'investissement comme tant non ou peu rentable, elle ne prtera tout simplement pas. En soit, la pression ne se fait que sur la marge que la banque se fera (par rapport  la valeur actualise du crdit).

Les banques n'ont aucun intrt, ni obligation de prter si elles considrent qu'elles vont y perdre.




> Tu dois bien trouver a sur LCP...


Mais encore ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Si une banque considre l'investissement comme tant non ou peu rentable, elle ne prtera tout simplement pas [...] Les banques n'ont aucun intrt, ni obligation de prter si elles considrent qu'elles vont y perdre.


Oui voila, a doit tre a...  ::roll:: 




> Une banque peut aussi acheter des emprunts dEtat. La rglementation ly incite dailleurs: *un emprunt dEtat tant considr comme un placement sr, il ny a pas besoin dans ce cas dimmobiliser du capital pour se prmunir contre le risque de dfaillance du dbiteur*.
> [...]
> Mais quel est lintrt du prteur? En fait, *celui-ci na gure le choix, du fait de la rglementation ou de la politique de la banque centrale*, comme nous venons de le voir.
> [...]
> La chasse au rendement connat une limite principale: la rglementation des placements. *Des masses importantes de capitaux sont contraintes de se placer sur des emprunts dEtat ou de la dette Investment grade* [de la dette bien note par les agences spcialises], quel quen soit le rendement.
> 
> https://www.slate.fr/story/98199/emp...gatif-possible





> Mais encore ?


Rien d'autre... Je te l'ai dj dit, quand je verrais que tu pars dans tes nckarinades*, je te laisserais discuter tout seul. Je pense mme que je vais arrter de te rpondre, c'est useless de dbattre avec toi...

----------

* nckarinade : affection psychique caractrise par un dlire de contradiction et ayant ses racines dans un ego surdimensionn.

----------


## Neckara

> *[Edit]
> 
> *Je vois que le gamin est toujours  me suivre  la trace pour mettre le pouce rouge  tous mes messages...


Je t'avais pourtant rpondu ici.



> Bon...
> 
> Premirement, si je te colles des pouces rouges, c'est tout simplement  car tu es totalement  ct de la plaque dans tes messages. Quoique j'ai  pargn certains de tes messages et t'ai aussi mis des pouces verts  quand tu disais des choses intelligentes, notamment sur le sujet des OS.
> 
> Ensuite, je regarde tous les sujets du forum actualit/politique, et  plus rgulirement les sujets auxquels je suis inscrit (ie ceux sur  lesquels j'ai post). Il faut donc calmer ta paranoa, je ne te suis  absolument pas, et je n'ai pas une seule fois affich la liste de tes  messages.


Donc comme d'habitude, on ignore tout ce qui ne va pas dans son sens  ::roll:: .




> * nckarinade : affection psychique caractrise par un dlire de  contradiction et ayant ses racines dans un ego surdimensionn.


Dsol d'avoir un cerveau et de l'utiliser. Dsol de ne pas boire aveuglment tes paroles et d'avoir un minimum d'esprit critique. Dsol de ne pas croire en ta religion et de ne pas te considrer comme mon nouveau messie.

Pour les retraites, je ne t'ai mme pas contredit, bien que je me doute qu'il s'agisse encore d'une de tes nime conneries (en France les retraites sont par rpartitions, contrairement aux complmentaires retraites -facultatives- qui sont majoritairement par capitalisation cf Wikipdia). Je t'ai juste demand plus amples explications et justifications... oups, c'est vrai tu es parole d'or, il ne faut pas s'intresser aux "dtails". Il ne faut pas couter les sources officielles, mais il faut t'couter toi  ::weird:: .

Bon, ce n'est pas comme si j'avais prouv  multiple reprises, que tu ignores tout ce qui ne va pas dans ton sens, que tu dformes tout ce que tu lis et que tu parles de concepts que tu ne comprends pas et ne cherche pas  comprendre. Pourtant, j'ai t super-sympas sur ce coup l, je t'ai juste demand de plus amples informations sur la thse que tu dfends.

Pour un "conformiste" ferm d'esprit, je suis pourtant prt  t'couter, mais tu ne veux pas qu'on t'coute, tu veux juste qu'on boive tes paroles.




> Rien d'autre... Je te l'ai dj dit, quand je verrais que tu pars dans  tes nckarinades*, je te laisserais discuter tout seul. Je pense mme  que je vais arrter de te rpondre, c'est useless de dbattre avec  toi...


Oui, c'est inutile de discuter avec une personne d'un avis diffrent... voir mme tout simplement avec une personne qui ne bois pas vos paroles.

Mais ce n'est pas un dbat, c'est une tribune de propagande. Et c'est  cause des personnes de votre genre qu'il est impossible de dbattre srieusement dans ce forum.

Note : S'il y a des ztticiens dans le coin, MP moi  :;): .





> Oui voila, a doit tre a...


Et bien, montrons encore une fois ta mauvaise foi.




> Une banque peut aussi acheter des emprunts dEtat. La rglementation ly incite dailleurs: *un  emprunt dEtat tant considr comme un placement sr, il ny a pas  besoin dans ce cas dimmobiliser du capital pour se prmunir contre le  risque de dfaillance du dbiteur*.


Donc a c'tait en partie ce que je racontais...




> Mais quel est lintrt du prteur? En fait, *celui-ci na gure le choix, du fait de la rglementation ou de la politique de la banque centrale*, comme nous venons de le voir.


Encore une fois, tu rinterprte malhonntement  ta sauce. La rglementation ne l'oblige pas, la rglementation influence les taux, et donc la "rentabilit". Il n'a donc "gure le choix", dans une logique de rentabilit. Il n'est pas oblig, il a juste peu de possibilit, et a toujours la possibilit de ne pas prter aux tats.




> La chasse au rendement connat une limite principale: la rglementation des placements. *Des masses importantes de capitaux sont contraintes de se placer sur des emprunts dEtat ou de la dette Investment grade* [de la dette bien note par les agences spcialises], quel quen soit le rendement.


Bravo, tu coupes la citation exactement au bon moment (comme c'est pratique) :



> _Les banques commerciales et compagnies dassurance dont la banque  centrale impose des taux ngatifs peuvent avoir intrt  acheter des  emprunts dEtat  des taux -un peu- moins ngatifs_


Et d'ailleurs tu ignores compltement ce passage :



> Un des buts de la BCE, en inondant le march de liquidits, est de  relancer le crdit au sud de lEurope, l o il est encore trop cher.  Pour cela, elle rduit le taux auquel elle rmunre les dpts pour  dcourager les banques de laisser de largent chez elle et les inciter   davantage prter au Sud. En juin 2014, elle a pris la dcision de  saventurer en territoire inconnu avec une rmunration des dpts des  banques ngative de 0,10%; en septembre, ce taux est pass  -0,20%. En thorie, cela doit inciter les banques  se prter entre elles  puisque sur le march interbancaire largent au jour se prte en ce  moment autour de -0,004%. Cest ngatif aussi, mais une banque perd  moins en prtant  une autre banque quen dposant son argent btement   la BCE.


C'est donc bien que les banques ont un choix, et la BCE tente d'influencer ce choix en jouant sur les taux, c'est ce qu'on appelle une incitation.
Que le taux soit positif ou ngatif ne change au final pas grand chose, on va toujours essayer de prter de sorte  avoir une valeur actualise maximale, en prenant en compte les risques, etc.

----------


## TallyHo

> Que le taux soit positif ou ngatif ne change au final pas grand chose, on va toujours essayer de prter de sorte  avoir une valeur actualise maximale, en prenant en compte les risques, etc.


Rassures moi... Tu le fais exprs ? Tu me reparles de risque et de choix alors que tu as sous le nez tout le contraire de ce que tu avances. Il n'y a aucune notion de risque comme c'est expliqu dans l'article. De plus, les banques n'ont pas le choix quand il y a des capitaux  placer car les produits proposs ne sont pas extensibles  l'infini. Donc leur seule solution est de trouver un dpt pour y laisser ces capitaux et c'est exactement ce qu'elles font en achetant de la dette  taux ngatif. C'est comme si tu payais pour dposer tes bijoux dans le coffre de la banque, c'est pareil. Donc la logique n'est absolument pas la mme, elle est inverse.




> Donc a c'tait en partie ce que je racontais...





> Et la valeur s'appelle un *risque*, bien que ngatif...





> _Reprise du quote de l'article :_
> il ny a pas besoin dans ce cas dimmobiliser du capital pour se prmunir contre le risque de dfaillance du dbiteur.


On voit a...  ::roll:: 

Ce n'est pas "en partie", ce n'est pas du tout ce que tu racontais. Tu soutiens que le calcul du prteur est le mme, que a n'y change rien et blablabla, on voit clairement que ce n'est pas le cas.

Tu a dit mauvaise foi ?  ::lol:: 




> Encore une fois, tu rinterprte malhonntement  ta sauce. La rglementation ne l'oblige pas, la rglementation influence les taux, et donc la "rentabilit". Il n'a donc "gure le choix", dans une logique de rentabilit. Il n'est pas oblig, il a juste peu de possibilit, et a toujours la possibilit de ne pas prter aux tats.


C'est toi qui interprtes, peux tu quoter le passage o je dis qu'il y a une obligation lgale ou que je l'ai laiss entendre ?

J'ai tout simplement dit que les prteurs prfrent placer des capitaux dans une dette sure plutt que de les laisser dormir. Et je te quote l'article pour te montrer qu'il n'est pas question de choix et rentabilit car ils n'ont pas le choix parfois vu que le "march normal" n'offre plus de placements, article : _La chasse au rendement connat une limite principale: la rglementation des placements. Des masses importantes de capitaux sont contraintes de se placer sur des emprunts dEtat ou de la dette Investment grade_.

D'ailleurs, il faudra que tu me montres o tu vois le mot rentabilit dans les quotes de l'article. Sauf si on ne parle pas la mme langue, je ne le vois pas. Tu te fais ton interprtation (bis) qui n'a strictement aucun rapport avec ce qui est crit, c'est mme carrment l'inverse. Puisque, encore une fois, le prteur n'est plus dans une logique de rentabilit et de risque mais de dpt.




> Et d'ailleurs tu ignores compltement ce passage


Parce qu'il n'a rien  voir avec la dmonstration et, au contraire, il la valide si on voulait l'inclure dans les arguments. Oui elles peuvent se prter entre elles mais elles le font peu et de moins en moins mme. Donc a les limite encore plus dans leurs choix et a les ramne  prospecter de la dette considre comme sure.

Si je voulais vraiment tre terre  terre, je te dirais d'arrter de regarder LCP, d'arrter de rgurgiter de la thorie que tu as chope dans 3 pauvres livres  la FAC et de lever tes fesses pour te confronter au monde rel. Ensuite, je pourrais enchainer en te demandant quelles sont tes expriences de vie, quel est ton capital, quels sont tes placements, de quelle nature sont-ils,  quelle frquence vois tu ton conseiller pour en discuter, quelle est ton exprience pro, as tu dj gr une activit / cr une boite, as tu mme dj eu une premire exprience pro, etc... Bref que connais-tu concrtement du gain d'argent, de la rentabilit, des placements et de la ralit financire en gnral ?

Amuses toi tout seul avec tes nckarinades maintenant... Pas de temps  perdre avec des keyb warrior en mal de reconnaissance...

/ignore

----------


## Neckara

> Rassures moi... Tu le fais exprs ? Tu me reparles de risque et de choix alors que tu as sous le nez tout le contraire de ce que tu avances. Il n'y a aucune notion de risque comme c'est expliqu dans l'article.


En effet, je prend ta propre citation :



> Une banque peut aussi acheter des emprunts dEtat. La rglementation ly incite dailleurs: un   emprunt dEtat *tant considr comme un placement sr*, il ny a pas   besoin dans ce cas dimmobiliser du capital pour se prmunir contre le   risque de dfaillance du dbiteur.


Il faudrait un peu arrter de prendre les gens pour les cons, ou si tu es sincre, penser  consulter.




> De plus, les banques n'ont pas le choix quand il y a des capitaux  placer car les produits proposs ne sont pas extensibles  l'infini. Donc leur seule solution est de trouver un dpt pour y laisser ces capitaux et c'est exactement ce qu'elles font en achetant de la dette  taux ngatif. C'est comme si tu payais pour dposer tes bijoux dans le coffre de la banque, c'est pareil. Donc la logique n'est absolument pas la mme, elle est inverse.


N'importe quoi. Elles ont plusieurs possibilits, elles choisissent juste la plus rentable. Que le taux soit positif ou ngatif ne change rien  cette logique. D'ailleurs un taux de -2% (+ inflation 0%) est quivalent  un taux de 10% avec une inflation de 12%.
Elles ne sont absolument pas obliges d'acheter de la dette, mais y sont incites, comme elles sont incites  ne pas laisser leur argent dans la banque centrale.




> On voit a... 
> 
> Ce n'est pas "en partie", ce n'est pas du tout ce que tu racontais. Tu soutiens que le calcul du prteur est le mme, que a n'y change rien et blablabla, on voit clairement que ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> Tu a dit mauvaise foi ?


Oui, et merci de le reconfirmer.... apprend juste  lire, ta citation ne montre absolument pas que "ce n'est pas le cas".




> J'ai tout simplement dit que les prteurs *prfrent* placer des capitaux dans une dette sure *plutt que de les laisser dormir*. Et je te quote l'article pour te montrer qu'il n'est pas question de *choix* et *rentabilit*[...]


Et en deux phrases tu te contre-dit...




> _Des masses importantes de capitaux sont contraintes de se placer sur des emprunts dEtat ou de la dette Investment grade_.


Contraint... *dans une logique de rentabilit*.




> D'ailleurs, il faudra que tu me montres o tu vois le mot rentabilit dans les quotes de l'article. Sauf si on ne parle pas la mme langue, je ne le vois pas. Tu te fais ton interprtation (bis) qui n'a strictement aucun rapport avec ce qui est crit, c'est mme carrment l'inverse. Puisque, encore une fois, le prteur n'est plus dans une logique de rentabilit et de risque mais de dpt.


Oui, il faut avoir un peu de culture en conomie, ce qui n'est pas  la porte du premier rigolo venu, dsol (ou guignol vu ton avatar).

Bon, ce n'est pas comme si le risque ou la valeur actualise (dpt) taient pris en compte dans les calculs de rentabilits d'un prt... Merci de te ridiculiser encore une fois et de montrer que tu ne comprends mme pas ce dont tu parles.

De plus, je t'ai qualifi de "complotiste", suite  quoi tu as tent de m'imiter en me qualifiant de "complotiste" *et* de "conformiste". Trs cohrent, en effet  ::roll:: .
Maintenant, je te rptes  plusieurs occasions que tu rinterprtes tout ce que tu lis en l'ayant par ailleurs prouv  de multiples reprises sur d'autre posts... et tu essayes encore de m'imiter...

Moi j'appelle cela un perroquet, juste capable de rpter ce qu'il entends, sans rien comprendre  ce qu'il dit  ::mouarf:: .





> Parce qu'il n'a rien  voir avec la dmonstration et, au contraire, il la valide


Mais oui  ::roll:: .

----------


## Grogro

> Cela fait des annes que c'est connu, mdia mainstream ou non.


Je comprends ta mfiance vu que tu n'aimes pas beaucoup les refrains du type "les mdias nous mentent", mais ce n'est pas spcialement ce qu'il te dit. Simplement, des observateurs du monde financier avaient anticip la venue de taux ngatifs des banques centrales il y a des annes et des annes, parfois ds 2008.

----------


## TallyHo

Merci Grogro mais je pense que c'est peine perdue avec lui... Il ne peut pas nuancer car il ne le veut pas et il n'a pas aussi l'exprience pour le faire. Il suffit de regarder par exemple un sujet o il s'oppose  une personne qui est professionnel en informatique, c'est presque si il ne veut pas lui apprendre comment fonctionne un SI...

Ce n'est mme pas une question d'avoir raison ou tort mais de dvelopper une rflexion personnelle et d'arrter de balancer des banalits juste histoire de contredire. Par exemple, je n'ai pas t toujours d'accord avec toi mais tu as quand mme une rflexion personnelle que tu tayais avec des connaissances. Bref, ce ne sont pas des phrases convenues sorties d'un bouquin de lyce... Il n'admet tout simplement pas que d'autres peuvent avoir un raisonnement diffrent du convenu sinon ce sont des complotistes.

A partir de l, quand tu as des gars qui ont un ballon qui ne passe pas la porte, il ne reste qu'une chose  faire, les laisser dans leurs certitudes et c'est tout  ::):

----------


## Neckara

> Je comprends ta mfiance vu que tu n'aimes pas beaucoup les refrains du type "les mdias nous mentent", mais ce n'est pas spcialement ce qu'il te dit.


Ce n'est pas l'impression que j'ai :



> Les taux ngatifs, a fait un moment que des...  Comment appeler ces gens... Des personnes hors mainstream en parlent. [...] Et si tout devait tre expliqu, je crois bien que ce serait la guerre  civile demain ou qu'il y aurait panique aux guichets de la banque. Mais  bon... Les "lites" peuvent dormir tranquille, les petits chiens de  garde qui ne croient qu'aux sources officielles font le travail de  stigmatisation pour ne pas que tout a se propage...





> Il ne peut pas nuancer car il ne le veut pas et il n'a pas aussi l'exprience pour le faire.


L'argument des cheveux blancs.  ::mouarf:: 

Dj, ce n'est pas une question d'exprience mais de mthode, ainsi que de recul/esprit critique...




> Il suffit de regarder par exemple un sujet o il s'oppose  une personne qui est professionnel en informatique, c'est presque si il ne veut pas lui apprendre comment fonctionne un SI...


Je prsumes que tu parles de la discussion sur la vente li o on parlait de DSI... c'est un peu con car j'ai travaill pour une DSI... et que j'ai par ailleurs une formation au niveau de l'administration des entreprises (il tait question de la stratgie de l'entreprise).
D'ailleurs marrant que tu omettes le faits que d'autres professionnels allaient dans mon sens.
Bon, ton allusion reste un peu floue, je m'excuse d'avance si je me trompe de sujet et le cas chant te demande d'expliciter un peu plus.




> Ce n'est mme pas une question d'avoir raison ou tort mais de dvelopper une rflexion personnelle et d'arrter de balancer des banalits juste histoire de contredire.


Pour dbattre et avant de rpondre, il faut d'abord lire les autres interventions et prendre du recul. On va d'abord travailler sur tes affirmations, avant de poster les ntres, or on a pas trop le temps de le faire vu toutes les btises que tu peux dbiter. D'ailleurs, quand je suis ignorant sur un sujet ou que je n'ai rien  dire... et bien j'essaye de fermer ma gueule au lieu de balancer des btises. Mais lorsque je vois passer une btise, j'interviens.

Je trouves d'ailleurs marrant la manire dont vous rduisez les arguments qui ne vont pas dans votre sens, les qualifiant de "dtails", "banalits", "juste pour le plaisir de contre-dire", "hors du contexte" quand vous ne les ignorez pas. Mais vous ne semblez pas comprendre que lorsqu'un point de l'argumentation est foireux, c'est toute l'argumentation qui tombe  l'eau. Comme pour un calcul, une seule erreur, tout aussi stupide et bte soit-elle suffit  invalider le calcul.

Ce que vous ne comprenez pas aussi, c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin de donner la solution finale pour trouver une erreur et invalider le calcul. Et plutt que de vous remettre en question, de prendre du recul, de considrer les nouveaux lments qui vous sont apports, de refaire votre argumentation, vous continuez tte baisse dans votre dogme, et cherchez juste un autre lien dans Google qui viendra confirmer vos dires en le tordant un peu.

Vous ne voulez pas rflchir, vous voulez avoir raison. Vous ne voulez pas amliorer votre argumentation, vous ne voulez pas saisir les opportunits que je vous offre. Car oui, c'est justement grce  ce genre de remarques que vous pouvez amliorer la qualit argumentative.
C'est sr qu'il peut tre difficile de prouver certaines choses, mais il faut bien  un moment tre en mesure de reconnatre soit son ignorance, soit la possibilit qu'on puisse avoir tord.


Je suis sur ce forum depuis assez longtemps pour savoir comment il fonctionne et savoir que ce n'est pas l'endroit pour avoir de rels dbats politiques de qualits, pour cela je vais ailleurs et a marche trs bien. Ce n'est pas un problme de connaissances ou d'exprience, on en est mme pas l, c'est un problme de comportement et de mthode.




> Il n'admet tout simplement pas que d'autres peuvent avoir un raisonnement diffrent du convenu sinon ce sont des complotistes.


Combien de fois ai-je rpt que c'est une question de la qualit des preuves apporte ? Et tu persistes  l'ignorer encore et encore. Le problme n'est pas d'avoir un raisonnement diffrent, le problme est d'avoir un raisonnement foireux.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Ce que vous ne comprenez pas aussi, c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin de donner la solution finale pour trouver une erreur et invalider le calcul.(.../...)


a.

Le souci de nombre d'intervenants, c'est exactement celui-ci : la recherche de la solution parfaite. Or on est pas dans un monde parfait, et il n'y a pas de solution parfaite. L'attitude vis--vis de l'UE est significative  ce sujet : pour beaucoup, le fait qu'elle aie des dfauts suffit  en faire quelque chose de bon  jeter  la poubelle. Alors que par dfinition, tout systme humain a des dfauts.

Et il y a une diffrence profonde entre essayer de trouver ce qu'on peut amliorer, et prtendre rgler tous les problmes de la galaxie avec une solution miracle. Ca n'existe pas, les solutions miracles. Mme le programme le mieux crit que j'ai vu(pas par moi, je vous rassure) avait plein de points d'amliorations.

En partie, je crois que ce genre de comportements vient de l'ducation scientifique, paradoxalement : la plupart du temps, elle est mal faite, parceque le prof doit finir le programme, et n'a pas le temps d'expliquer les concepts sous-jacents correctement. Il se contente d'un "a c'est bon, a c'est faux". Et l'lve boit cette notion qu'il y a une seule vrit possible, qu'il suffit de la dmontrer, et ensuite on est toujours dans le vrai. L'approche scientifique, la vraie, au sens de Popper, c'est bien plus subtil et nuanc que a. Ca commence par dire "j'ai probablement tort, alors on va creuser sans ides prconues". Et a, c'est bien plus difficile  faire que d'apprendre par cur des equadiffs ou des formules chimiques. C'est aussi bien plus difficille  enseigner, ou, encore plus important,  valuer. Donc on value les futurs diplms sur leur capacit  apprendre plutt qu' comprendre. Et on en arrive  des dialogues de sourds de la sorte, ou chacun prsuppose qu'il est le doux chevalier blanc pourfendant l'obscure ordure qui de la feuille est dure.

Bon, il y a sans doute des milliards d'autres paramtres, comme l'abandon progressif des humanits, ou d'autres que je n'imagine mme pas. Mais a, a me semble tre un paramtre fortement influent.

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc on value les futurs diplms sur leur capacit  apprendre plutt qu' comprendre.


Tout  fait d'accord, l'cole forme  apprendre et  penser d'une certaine faon. C'est bien pour a que je suis devenu terre  terre en lui demandant quelles sont ses expriences de vie car on en apprends 3 fois plus sur le terrain. Par ailleurs, l'exprience t'apprend la nuance et  dissocier les choses pour mieux les apprhender, mme si a ne te fait pas plaisir...  ::): 

Ta remarque s'applique aussi trs bien  l'enseignement des langues en France, en tout cas au collge et lyce... C'est juste catastrophique, on est vraiment dans l'apprentissage pur et dur plutt que dans une relle comprhension de la langue tudie.

Mais tout cela sera trs dur  bouger car l'Education Nationale est faite comme a, mme les gens travaillant dedans sont comme a. J'ai eu une mission sur un rseau GRETA une fois... J'ai un peu retrouv cet tat d'esprit, des personnes imbues d'elle-mme, imprgnes de grandes thories et j'ai mme envie de dire pour certaines compltement dconnectes des ralits du terrain et de l'entreprise.

Pour revenir  l'erreur de calcul, je dirais que la vie n'est pas binaire, a ne se rsume pas  une quation vraie ou fausse et raisonner de la sorte sur des sujets de socit dnote, non pas une rigueur, mais une profonde fermeture d'esprit par mauvaise foi ou manque de nuance. D'autant plus quand la personne se rclamant de la rigueur ne se l'applique pas  elle-mme...

Je dirais mme que raisonner de la sorte sur des sujets de socit est tout simplement une manipulation en posant un faux dilemme. Le fameux "si vous n'tes pas avec nous, vous tes contre nous"... Avec un tel sophisme permanent dans leur raisonnement binaire, ces personnes sont bien mal places pour faire la leon...  ::):

----------


## Neckara

> Le souci de nombre d'intervenants, c'est exactement celui-ci : la recherche de la solution parfaite. Or on est pas dans un monde parfait, et il n'y a pas de solution parfaite.


Je prcise tout de mme que je parle ici de raisonnement, pas de l'acceptation de la "moins" pire solution qui peut tre vue comme une "approximation". En science, il est frquent d'accepter des "approximations", ie une marge d'erreur... ce qui n'empche pas d'avoir derrire une mthode et un raisonnement bton et de contrler la marge d'erreur.

Je ne voudrais donc pas qu'on fasse la confusion entre :
10.00001 + 9.999999999 ~= 10 + 10 = 20  X prs.10 + 10 = 10 - 10 = 0. 
Dans le premier cas on fait bien une approximation, mais dans le second, c'est plus une erreur. Quand bien mme ce serait la seule erreur dans plusieurs pages de calculs, cela suffit  ne pas accepter le rsultat final tel quel.

Sinon, je suis tout  fait d'accord avec ce que tu cris.




> Et l'lve boit cette notion qu'il y a une seule vrit possible, qu'il suffit de la dmontrer, et ensuite on est toujours dans le vrai.


Attention tout de mme, cela ne lgitime pas pour autant tous les discours "alternatifs". Il faut dmontrer pour qu'une solution puisse tre accepte. Il est effectivement possible de se tromper, mais on se corrige par une autre dmonstration. Il faut en effet bien prciser que le fait de critiquer le raisonnement ne revient pas  critiquer la conclusion finale.

Mais je crains que la nuance du "vrai" dans le corps scientifique est un peu trop complique pour cette discussion...




> L'approche scientifique, la vraie, au sens de Popper, c'est bien plus subtil et nuanc que a. Ca commence par dire "j'ai probablement tort, alors on va creuser sans ides prconues".


Notre temps n'tant pas infini, j'admets cependant des heuristiques pour dcider si oui ou non on va dcider de creuser ou non. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'on admette l'allgation comme tant vraie ou fausse, juste qu'on a pas le temps de tout creuser.
On peut d'ailleurs utiliser les heuristiques scientifique pour se faire un premier avis, qu'on remettra en cause lorsque d'autres lments arriveront, mais sans jamais oublier que ce ne sont "que" des heuristiques. On pourrait dj penser  la charge de la preuve, bien que le corps scientifique soit trs gentil  ce niveau l, de vrifier les allgations les plus rpandues.
On peut aussi penser  la "crdibilit", si j'ai une source qui refuse d'utiliser la mthode scientifique et qui commet rgulirement des erreurs grossires, je vais tout bonnement changer de sources et ne plus "creuser" ce que la premire source me dira. Ce qui est d'autant plus vrai  un niveau individuel.




> Bon, il y a sans doute des milliards d'autres paramtres, comme l'abandon progressif des humanits, ou d'autres que je n'imagine mme pas. Mais a, a me semble tre un paramtre fortement influent.


Pour moi, c'est surtout un manque d'ducation autours de la mthode et culture scientifique, un manque d'ducation  l'esprit critique et  nos propres biais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il faudrait ouvrir un sujet : Neckara vs Tallyho a viterait la pollution...  :8-):

----------


## Neckara

> Il faudrait ouvrir un sujet : Neckara vs Tallyho a viterait la pollution...


On n'empche personne de participer  notre discussion, ce qu'un membre a d'ailleurs fait. Et si on est vraiment HS, c'est aussi le rle de la modration de splitter les sujets.

Par contre cela ne vous drange pas de partir sur des HS  2 ou parfois  3 sur d'autres sujets... si la discussion ne vous plat pas, libre  vous, mais ne venez pas me balancer ce genre de propos hypocrites quand on sait que tout sujet de ce forum dviera en HS tt ou tard.

Ici, il est principalement question de mthode et de comportement, la base mme des dbats. Sans convenir d'une mthode et sans principes de base de comportement, il n'y a pas de dbat, juste une bataille sans fin entre deux dogmatismes qui entrent en collision. Et a, c'est de la pollution, et c'est bien a qui rebute nombre de membres  s'exprimer dans ce forum actualit/politique.


Que ce soit quelque chose qui ne vous plat pas, libre  vous, je ne vous force pas  lire toutes les discussions sur ce forum. Si vous ne vous sentez pas concern par la qualit gnrale des dbats, libre  vous.

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'ai plus l'impression de voir 2 mecs faire un concours  celui qu' la plus grande... gueule ! Vous ne dbattez de rien, vous vous balancez affirmations contre affirmations sans jamais chercher  comprendre le point de vue de l'autre, mais uniquement de lui faire admettre que VOTRE point de vue est le meilleur. 
C'est d'une purilit ...  ::aie:: 

Bref, a saoule grave !

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai plus l'impression de voir 2 mecs faire un concours  celui qu' la plus grande... gueule ! Vous ne dbattez de rien, vous vous balancez affirmations contre affirmations sans jamais chercher  comprendre le point de vue de l'autre, mais uniquement de lui faire admettre que VOTRE point de vue est le meilleur. 
> C'est d'une purilit ... 
> 
> Bref, a saoule grave !


Surtout que systmatiquement, c'est  base de quotes ligne par ligne des plus striles, sur l'air de "moi je sais dbattre et pas toi". On appelle a s'engueuler sur le sexe des anges.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On appelle a s'engueuler sur le sexe des anges.


Je ne connaissais pas cette expression. C'est joli. On a affaire  deux anges ... sans "g".  :8-):

----------


## TallyHo

> Il faudrait ouvrir un sujet : Neckara vs Tallyho a viterait la pollution...


Tu connais l'histoire de la paille et de la poutre ?




> Je ne connaissais pas cette expression. C'est joli. On a affaire  deux anges ... sans "g".


Et c'est le mec qui a la rflexion d'un moineau, du style qui amalgame musulmans et arabes comme tout bon raciste primaire, qui vient nous dire a...  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et c'est le mec qui a la rflexion d'un moineau, du style qui amalgame musulmans et arabes comme tout bon raciste primaire, qui vient nous dire a...


De la part d'un homophobe...  ::roll:: 
Pour la rflexion de moineau, je voudrais te rassurer. Tu as de l'avenir. En effet, un des animaux le plus vieux du monde, est la mduse, et, bonne nouvelle pour toi, elle n'a pas de cerveau.  ::ptdr:: 

Et pour ta gouverne,  je n'ai jamais fait l'amalgame entre tre musulman et tre arabe. Tu reliras, et tu verras que je suis un des seuls  avoir dit que les arabes taient les habitants de la pninsule arabique...

----------


## TallyHo

Bien sur que tu fais l'amalgame et la gnralisation, il faut arrter de nous prendre pour des billes... Dj quand on lit ton premier post dans le sujet concern, on voit clairement que tu es dans une logique de procs avec des ides bien arrtes et pas dans une logique de dbat. Et je ne crois pas tre le seul  te l'avoir dit...  ::roll:: 

On constate d'autant plus ton manque jugeote que tu assimiles un raisonnement de socit  ce que la personne pense rellement. Tu amalgames jugement personnel, discours de raison, sentiment, etc... Tu serais bien le genre de gars a mettre un marron  un acteur dans la vie relle car tu l'as vu jouer un rle de mchant au cinma...  ::D: 

Si j'coutais les bons sentiments :

- Tous les enfants auraient des parents,
- Personne ne serait dans la rue,
- Le chmage n'existerait pas,
- Tout le monde toucherait 5000/mois,
- Il existerait un vaccin contre le cancer et le sida,
- Tous les chats auraient des matres.

Ou... Sauf que le bon sentiment n'a jamais donn quelque chose de concret, il ne suffit pas de claquer des doigts pour que les choses se fassent. Il y a une ncessit d'tude, d'exprimentation, d'analyse, etc... Et aprs on peut lancer un projet quand on a une vision un peu plus claire.

Donc personne a dit qu'il n'aimait pas les homos, au contraire il a t dit que c'tait effectivement bien que des enfants trouvent des familles. Mais pas sur un claquement de doigts de bons sentiments... Par contre, je te renouvelle la demande, si tu as des lments  apporter plutt que des "je pense" ou des boitophobes faciles, c'est bienvenue.

----------


## Neckara

@*Jon Shannow* "Il faudrait ouvrir un sujet : [Jon Shannow] vs Tallyho a viterait la pollution...  :8-): "

C'est quand mme dingue de nous reprocher de partir de la sorte en HS... pour faire exactement la mme chose juste aprs.

----------


## Captain_JS

Moi je trouve qu'on revient bien aux fondamentaux exprims par le titre "Le changement c'est maintenant"  ::D: 
C'est cocasse  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

En parlant de a, il parait que "a va mieux" : http://www.lefigaro.fr/emploi/2016/0...ois-d-aout.php

Monsieur n'a sans doute "pas eu d'bol". Faudrait peut-tre changer la bote  outils, la politique de l'offre a fait 30 ans qu'on en voit le rsultat.

----------


## TallyHo

> En parlant de a, il parait que "a va mieux"


Parce que les mdias nous mentent par omission. La phrase originale est "a va mieux pour moi". Tu as remarqu que Hollande est le seul prsident qui n'a pris un coup de vieux pendant le mandat ? Je dirais mme qu'il a une meilleure tte  la sortie...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gunny

Intressant dans le contexte conomique actuel : http://cphpost.dk/news/business/more...tion-home.html
De plus en plus d'entreprises danoises rapatrient leur production, invoquant des gains de flexibilit, de qualit et de productivit.

----------


## el_slapper

> Intressant dans le contexte conomique actuel : http://cphpost.dk/news/business/more...tion-home.html
> De plus en plus d'entreprises danoises rapatrient leur production, invoquant des gains de flexibilit, de qualit et de productivit.


Ben oui : le cout de la main d'uvre n'est pas le seul cout d'une production. Les premiers retours ont eu lieu  la fin des annes 2000, en France. Pas mal de choses resteront l-bas, mais tout ce qui ncessite de la flexibilit et de la rapidit d'adaptation est susceptible de revenir.

----------


## Grogro

> Ben oui : le cout de la main d'uvre n'est pas le seul cout d'une production. Les premiers retours ont eu lieu  la fin des annes 2000, en France. Pas mal de choses resteront l-bas, mais tout ce qui ncessite de la flexibilit et de la rapidit d'adaptation est susceptible de revenir.


A supposer que les dcideurs conomiques soient  mme de comprendre les besoins du mtier ET du business. Or ils ont souvent des impratifs trs diffrents (compresser au maximum les OPEX  un instant t).

----------


## TallyHo

> Valeurs communes avec le FN, Chirac corrompu et dtestable ou encore Fillon ce pauvre type L'Express dvoile les premiers extraits de la Cause du peuple, lhistoire interdite de la prsidence Sarkozy crit par l'ex-conseiller de l'ex-prsident.


http://www.liberation.fr/france/2016...arkozy_1512088

----------


## Grogro

Je n'aurais jamais pens que je pourrais avoir un jour de la sympathie pour Patrick Buisson. La vie politique, c'est plein de surprise.  ::ptdr::

----------


## ManusDei

Moi c'est pour Rachida Dati que j'en ai eu y a quelques jours (aprs la sortie  la con de Zemmour sur le nom de sa fille). Pareil, j'aurais jamais imagin a possible.

----------


## seedbarrett

Je ne comprends vraiment pas comment des gens vont se retrouver  voter pour lui. Le mec est un sclrat avr -qui de toute faon n'ira pas en prison- qui a dclench (ou au moins pas trait) de gros problmes sociaux qui de nos jours ont toujours de grosses rpercussions. Je veux bien que les gens oublie qu'il ai vendu notre or, si a avait permis d'avoir une nation en paix pourquoi pas. Mais pour moi sarkozy a restera les hlicoptres des semaines durant au dessus de cits, a restera un cocanomane hyper actif complex. 
Et merde, l'otan on oublie pas. 

J'ai honte pour les gens qui vont voter pour lui, et j'aimerai du fond du coeur le voir rater avec moins de 5% pour bien lui faire comprendre "casse toi pov'con"

----------


## Grogro

Moi non plus. A part le culte du chef fanatique d'une poigne de fanboys mal dgrossis (au hasard, les parasites de l'UNI), je ne vois pas comment on peut voter pour cet escroc qui avait dj TOUT chou en 2007, et qui avait dj cram plusieurs centaines de tonnes des rserves d'or de la France.

Si on aime une droite civilise, oriente au centre et pragmatique, qu'on a pas envie de foutre le pays  feu et  sang, on vote Jupp.
Si on aime une droite bobo et un peu moderne, on vote NKM.
Si on aime une droite un peu ringarde, catho mais pas trop, qui caresse sa clientle dans le sens du poil mais qui a conserv de la dcence commune, on vote Bruno le Maire.
Si on aime une droite dcomplexe, provoc et rock'n roll, quitte  raconter des conneries et  diviser, on vote Copp.
Si on aime une droite catho, conservatrice, et les pull colors on vote Mariton.
Si on aime une droite un peu souverainiste et vaguement gaulliste, en privilgiant l'exprience sans la rupture, on vote Fillon.

Quelles raisons pour choisir Talonnettes 1er ? Zro, nada, nichts. Mme quand on s'appelle Serge D. on prfre Normal 1er. Et quand on s'appelle Vincent B. et qu'on a besoin d'tre copain avec l'Elyse quelque soit le cas de figure, on se garde bien de prendre parti avant que tout ne soit jou.

Par contre voil deux autres scuds contre le nabot qui gaillent un peu plus ma journe : Squarcini enfin mis en examen, et un joli carnet fort compromettant au sujet de la Libyan Connection qui, hasard du calendrier sans doute, sort fort opportunment de l'ombre au meilleur moment.    ::mrgreen::

----------


## Captain_JS

> Moi non plus. A part le culte du chef fanatique d'une poigne de fanboys mal dgrossis (au hasard, les parasites de l'UNI), je ne vois pas comment on peut voter pour cet escroc qui avait dj TOUT chou en 2007, et qui avait dj cram plusieurs centaines de tonnes des rserves d'or de la France.
> 
> Si on aime une droite civilise, oriente au centre et pragmatique, qu'on a pas envie de foutre le pays  feu et  sang, on vote Jupp.
> Si on aime une droite bobo et un peu moderne, on vote NKM.
> Si on aime une droite un peu ringarde, catho mais pas trop, qui caresse sa clientle dans le sens du poil mais qui a conserv de la dcence commune, on vote  *kiffe* Bruno le Maire.
> Si on aime une droite dcomplexe, provoc et rock'n roll, quitte  raconter des conneries et  diviser, on vote Copp.
> Si on aime une droite catho, conservatrice, et les pull colors on vote Mariton.
> Si on aime une droite un peu souverainiste et vaguement gaulliste, en privilgiant l'exprience sans la rupture, on vote Fillon.
> 
> Par contre voil deux autres scuds contre le nabot qui gaillent un peu plus ma journe : Squarcini enfin mis en examen, et un joli carnet fort compromettant au sujet de la Libyan Connection qui, hasard du calendrier sans doute, sort fort opportunment de l'ombre au meilleur moment.


J'ai corrig pour Bruno, il st djeune dans sa tte  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Parce que les mdias nous mentent par omission. La phrase originale est "a va mieux pour moi". Tu as remarqu que Hollande est le seul prsident qui n'a pris un coup de vieux pendant le mandat ? Je dirais mme qu'il a une meilleure tte  la sortie...


Hollande avait perdu pas mal de poids avant les primaires et la campagne. Visiblement il en a repris pendant son mandat, a attnue les rides.

@seedbarrett : c'est quand mme mchamment chaud pour sa tronche
http://www.liberation.fr/direct/elem...ime=1474980522

De plus, les gens n'auront pas forcment la possibilit de voter pour lui  part  la primaire. Il est toujours 10% derrire Jupp et il y a l'air d'avoir un paquet d'lecteurs de gauche prts  payer 2 pour le torpiller.

----------


## TallyHo

> J'ai honte pour les gens qui vont voter pour lui


Malheureusement, ils sont tous plus ou moins discrdits...

Hollande on a vu ce que a donnait, Sarko il a magouill, Jupp est un ancien dlinquant exil, Mlenchon voudrait se faire passer pour le Mujica franais alors qu'il profite confortablement des avantages du systme, Lepen quoi en dire ? Rien... , Bayrou est HS, les Verts sont insignifiants et mal reprsents...

----------


## ManusDei

> un joli carnet fort compromettant au sujet de la Libyan Connection qui, hasard du calendrier sans doute, sort fort opportunment de l'ombre au meilleur moment.


Bof, des documents foireux pour Sarkozy sur le sujet, il y en a dj quelques uns d'authentifis. 
Et il n'y a pas de "meilleur moment" en ce moment, la primaire dmarre  peine.

----------


## Grogro

> De plus, les gens n'auront pas forcment la possibilit de voter pour lui  part  la primaire. Il est toujours 10% derrire Jupp et il y a l'air d'avoir un paquet d'lecteurs de gauche prts  payer 2 pour le torpiller.


C'est pas ce que j'ai vu dans les sondages les plus rcents et a m'a mchamment inquit. Je donnerais trs cher pour le voir arriver derrire Fillon, Copp et le Maire, mais il est redevenu omniprsent dans les mdias ces dernires semaines et on ne parle que de chaque stupidit tonitruante qui sort de son claque merde. Et par effet de loupe, a marche, on lui sert la soupe avec une grande complaisance. Les mdias feraient bien de se souvenir qu'ils sont supposs tre anti-sarkozystes depuis 5-6 ans (aprs avoir t ultra-sarkozyste au cours des 5-6 annes prcdentes).

----------


## TallyHo

Les mdias s'en foutent pas mal tant que a vend. Et ce qui vend c'est le sensationnel, l'motion, la polmique donc les vannes de Sarko leur vont bien. Il sera toujours temps de retourner leurs vestes dans quelques mois si le vent change de direction...

----------


## Grogro

> De plus, les gens n'auront pas forcment la possibilit de voter pour lui  part  la primaire. Il est toujours 10% derrire Jupp et il y a l'air d'avoir un paquet d'lecteurs de gauche prts  payer 2 pour le torpiller.


Roooh mais c'est toi qui a raison : http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...as-sarkozy.php

Encore une autre bonne nouvelle dans la journe. Prends-toi cet enchainement d'ogives dans ton cul le nabot !  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

A lire,  relire  froid, et  mditer : http://www.slate.fr/story/123555/critique-journalisme

Les mots ont un sens.

----------


## Escapetiger

La perversion de la Cit commence par la fraude des mots 

Platon [(n  Athnes en -428/-427, mort en -348/-347 dans cette mme cit) est un philosophe antique de la Grce classique  ...]:






> Les mots qui ne traduisent plus la vrit sont comme des oiseaux empaills. La France, en ce moment, est devenu un grand centre de taxidermie.


http://www.contrepoints.org/2013/08/...erversion-mots
_Langage : des perversions des mots_

Publi le 31 aot 2013 dans Sujets de socit
Par Nicolas Nilsen

----------


## TallyHo

> A lire,  relire  froid, et  mditer : http://www.slate.fr/story/123555/critique-journalisme
> 
> Les mots ont un sens.


Donc pourquoi sautez vous au cou de ceux qui mettent parfois en doute la parole des mdias ? Ou de ceux qui sparent la raison et passion dans les dbats, ce qui se traduit dans ton article par les faits et les ides ?

Pour revenir au truc, oui les mots ont un sens et j'irais plus loin, la tournure du texte aussi. Si le sujet t'intresse, regarde du ct des bouquins de rdaction publicitaire et/ou de sociologie. Une "culture" dans ce domaine permet d'viter pas mal de piges dans les discours marketing, mdias et politiques (puisqu'ils utilisent les mmes bases de com' au final).

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc pourquoi sautez vous au cou de ceux qui mettent parfois en doute la parole des mdias ? Ou de ceux qui sparent la raison et passion dans les dbats, ce qui se traduit dans ton article par les faits et les ides ?


Parce qu'on a ici des gens (deuche, thierrybenji par exemple) qui remettent systmatiquement en cause la parole des mdias. C'est simple, si c'est dans les mdias qu'ils qualifient de "mainstream" c'est forcment faux, si c'est dans les autres, c'est forcment vrai.

Ensuite de manire gnrale, douter du raisonnement, de la manire de prsenter les choses, de l'orientation du texte c'est normal, mais partir dans les grands dlires bass sur du vent (conspiration Charlie Hebdo par exemple) bof.

----------


## TallyHo

On est quand mme assez loin des dlires du 21/12 et autres... Deuche connais pas mais thierry est loin d'tre un gars qui dit n'importe quoi, il a raisonnement diffrent... Pour les mdias, lis l'article et tu comprendras mon tonnement. Les mdias sont orients et c'est de pire en pire. Je le sais, vous le savez, tout le monde le sait... Donc pourquoi pas couter ceux qui apportent un autre raisonnement tant qu'on est pas dans le dlire des hommes-lzards qui sont  l'origine de la crise ? Si tu ne les coutes pas, comment peux tu t'y opposer si ils racontent vraiment n'importe quoi ?

De plus, quand quelqu'un raconte n'importe quoi, il n'est pas difficile de le contrer plutt que de le stigmatiser. Si je dis une normit, que les lphants sont roses par exemple, tu ne vas avoir aucune peine  me prouver le contraire. Moi un gars qui stigmatise, je me dis plutt qu'il n'a rien d'autre  opposer donc l'argument a touch quelque chose d'opaque ou qu'il ne connat pas son sujet (mais on s'en rend compte dans la discussion avant que le bonhomme te balance un "Godwin").

Je rappelle aussi qu'on est quand mme en "dmocratie" et qu'on a encore une libert d'expression, on peut parler de tout dans notre pays... Sauf peut-tre l'immigration, les juifs, les homos, la rinsertion des chmeurs, la rforme de l'ducation, les aides sociales... Merde t'as raison... On est oblig de faire du politiquement correct  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Si je dis une normit, que les lphants sont roses par exemple, tu ne vas avoir aucune peine  me prouver le contraire.


Si tu dis une normit, c'est donc que tu t'es mal renseign, et donc pourquoi perdre du temps  argumenter avec toi ? 

C'est ce que l'on a fait pendant 2 ans, sauf que pendant que l'ont passait X temps  dmontrer l'normit de la 1re affirmation, le concern ne se fait pas chier  lire cette argumentation, il n'en tenait jamais compte, ne remettait jamais rien en cause dans ses propos, et ne faisait que passer  l'normit suivante.

Tu comprendras qu'au niveau du forum politique, cela n'intresse strictement personne de retomber la dedans, ce que l'on a tous senti venir entre autres, avec Thierrybenji.

----------


## TallyHo

Dans ce cas l, si le dialogue est impossible ou que c'est de la pure propagande, les modrateurs sont l pour fermer la discussion... En tout cas, personnellement je n'ai pas cette impression avec thierrybenji.

Et puis bon... Pour sa dcharge, tu dis qu'il dbite des conneries... J'ai envie de te demander, qu'en sais tu ? Tu es dans les secrets d'Etat ? Parce que quand a polmique, c'est pour des sujets sensibles en gnral, genre les conflits arms, la politique extrieure, etc... Et tout n'est pas dit. Il y a un homme politique qui avait dit que l'information s'arrte  la raison d'tat ou un truc du genre (je ne sais plus qui a dit a). Bon ben voila, a rsume tout...  ::):

----------


## halaster08

> Et puis bon... Pour sa dcharge, tu dis qu'il dbite des conneries... J'ai envie de te demander, qu'en sais tu ? Tu es dans les secrets d'Etat ? Parce que quand a polmique, c'est pour des sujets sensibles en gnral, genre les conflits arms, la politique extrieure, etc... Et tout n'est pas dit. Il y a un homme politique qui avait dit que l'information s'arrte  la raison d'tat ou un truc du genre (je ne sais plus qui a dit a). Bon ben voila, a rsume tout...


Parceque vous connaissez les secrets d'tats vous?
Ce que tu ne veux/peux pas comprendre c'est que oui *parfois* ils sont oblig de mentir/cacher des trucs, mais a ne veux pas dire que tout ce qu'ils disent est faux, ni que tout discours qui les contredit est vrai, ni que toutes les thories du complot sont vrai.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce que tu ne veux/peux pas comprendre c'est que oui *parfois* ils sont oblig de mentir/cacher des trucs, mais a ne veux pas dire que tout ce qu'ils disent est faux, ni que tout discours qui les contredit est vrai, ni que toutes les thories du complot sont vrai.


Dcidment, toujours  ct de la plaque... Tu ne fais que rpter ce que je viens de dire en y ajoutant un raisonnement binaire comme  ton habitude... O ai je dit que c'tait tout noir ou tout blanc ?  ::roll:: 

N'importe comment, balle au centre, on est d'accord personne en sait rien. Donc  l'avenir, si quelqu'un pose un raisonnement diffrent et respectueux, je ne devrais plus voir de stigmatisation facile  :;):

----------


## halaster08

> O ai je dit que c'tait tout noir ou tout blanc ?


Dans tous les post o tu dis que ds qu'une est source est officielle ou vient d'un mdia "mainstream" c'est de la merde?

----------


## Zirak

> Et puis bon... Pour sa dcharge, tu dis qu'il dbite des conneries...


Ah non, je ne dis pas qu'il ne dit que des conneries non plus, mais y'a une bonne part d'exemples / argumentations un peu  ct de la plaque (mme si le constat est juste, c'tait le mme problme avec deuche), et surtout, ce qui me faisait dire cela, c'est qu'il a certains sujets, o il nous ressort les mmes arguments / normits (notamment sur l'UE) que la propagande du PLS qu'on a subit par deuche.

Comme je disais  Matthieu dans je ne sais plus quel fil, suite  deuche, c'est clair que n'importe quel partisan / sympathisant du PLS risque de partir avec une bonne dose d'aprioris contre lui, c'est injuste, mais c'est la rsultante de 2 ans de prise de tte. Le problme tant, que comme je l'indiquais, aucun autre membre / sympathisant du PLS n'a contredit cette personne, voir mme plutt le contraire, ce qui nous mne quand mme bien  penser, que c'est directement l'information transmise par le parti qui est sciemment fausse (malgr ce que peut dire Matthieu), et que les membres prennent a pour argent content "car cela va  contre-courant de la pense unique des merdias mainstream euro-ba", ou alors il y a un gros problme d'expression / comprhension entre la direction du parti et ses membres, si on arrive  avoir X personnes qui comprennent tout l'inverse de ce que raconte le parti.

Alors que des gens comprennent de travers, c'est sr que sur le nombre, a arrive forcment, on est tous d'accord l-dessus, mais tu admettras que c'est quand mme pas de bol, que parmi tous les sympathisants du PLS qui sont passs sur ce forum, ils avaient tous compris de travers, sauf Matthieu, et c'est encore plus moche, quand une de ces personnes, vient faire de la propagande pour le parti en tant que personne se prsentant  une lection sur une liste de ce parti.   ::?:

----------


## TallyHo

> Dans tous les post o tu dis que ds qu'une est source est officielle ou vient d'un mdia "mainstream" c'est de la merde?


Ho tous les posts ? Bien entendu, tu vas pouvoir quoter des exemples... Ca ne devrait pas tre trs difficile  trouver vu que ce sont tous les posts, tu prends les 3 derniers sur la liste.

Il va falloir que tu mrisses un peu et comprendre le sens des posts au lieu de prendre le sens littral comme un gamin qui lit avec le doigt... Et si on ajoute  a la gnralisation, la sentimentalisation des dbats et la stigmatisation, tu fais carton plein...  ::roll:: 

Ce qui est surtout dit c'est que de s'en tenir qu'aux "sources officielles" est trs couillon puisqu'elles sont parfois biaises pour x raisons comme tu viens d'ailleurs de l'admettre. D'o la ncessit de chercher d'autres renseignements auprs de personnes plus objectives, des experts, des observateurs, etc...

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles mais je comprends ce que tu essayes de dire. Donc dans des cas de "propagande", le modrateur ferme le sujet, c'est tout. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tous ceux qui sont souponneux des mdias ou de l'UE ou xxx (mettre le mot que tu veux) sont dans le mme cas que ce membre.

----------


## halaster08

> *Ho tous les posts ?*
> Il va falloir que tu mrisses un peu et comprendre le sens des posts au lieu de prendre le sens littral comme un gamin qui lit avec le doigt... Et si on ajoute  a la gnralisation, la sentimentalisation des dbats et la stigmatisation, tu fais carton plein...


Toi par contre il serait temps tu aprrenne  lire jusque la fin des phrases, je sais plus de quatres mots c'est un peu fatiguant  lire mais fait un effort.



> Envoy par halaster08 
> Dans tous les post o tu dis que ds qu'une est source est officielle ou vient d'un mdia "mainstream" c'est de la merde?


Donc ce n'est pas tous tes post juste ceux o tu as sorti cette argument.

----------


## TallyHo

Ha ok ! Je sors un argument uniquement sur les messages o j'ai sorti cet argument... La Palice serait fier de toi  ::ptdr:: 

Et mme si j'tais aussi catgorique sur les mdias (j'attends toujours que tu quotes les messages concerns d'ailleurs), o est le problme ? On est en dictature ?

Bon allez... Je te souhaite une bonne soire du soir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

En pleine polmique sur la pitonisation d'une partie des berges de Paris, dont l'tat de btonisation m'a toujours donn l'impression de pntrer dans le tiers monde chaque fois que je vais  Paris, quelques enseignements d'expriences passes  mditer : http://transports.blog.lemonde.fr/20...res-evaporees/

Et notamment, a va vous plaire sur un forum d'informaticiens, un paradoxe trs sympa de thorie des graphes : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradoxe_de_Braess

----------


## Jon Shannow

Puisqu'on parle de pollution,  Rennes, pendant un an la vitesse de la rocade a t rduite  70km/h au lieu de 90km/h.

Les buts taient de :
1) Diminuer le nombre d'accidents
2) Rduire les bouchons
3) Faire baisser la pollution

Un an aprs, l'tude a dmontr que le nombre d'accidents a augment pendant la priode, les bouchons ont t plus nombreux, et qu'il y a eu plus de pollution. On est repass  90km/h !
Il a fallu une tude d'un an ! Un gne de tous les usagers pendant cette priode, des accidents a tout va, juste pour confirmer ce que dit tout le monde ! Y a pas  dire, la mthodologie du "tout tude" a du bon. Enfin pour certains. Car le cot n'est pas banal ! 250 000  + les changements de panneaux. 75 000  dans un sens + 75 000 dans l'autre. Merci qui ? Merci les technocrates !
Dire que certains ne jurent que par tudes...  ::roll::  C'est dommage que le bon sens soit mort et enterr, a l'aurait fait marrer !  ::calim2::

----------


## Grogro

Oh c'est pas compliqu, voil le vrai but de la manoeuvre : 




> Cest dailleurs un autre effet, commun lui  toutes les villes passes  70 : lexplosion du nombre dinfractions et donc de PV dresss. A Paris, le nombre dinfractions a par exemple t multipli par 3, 5 entre 2013 et 2014, passant de 138 138  461 596.


Source : http://www.lci.fr/societe/fin-de-la-...r-2005201.html

----------


## el_slapper

De toutes faons, il n'y a qu'une seule manire de rduire les bouchons : une crise conomique majeure. Sinon, a se stabilise toujours  un point ou c'est presque insupportable. Tout est dans le presque. Si c'est un peu moins insupportable, alors plus de gens prennent la voiture. Si c'est un peu plus que "presque" insupportable, les gens cherchent un autre trajet.

Quand on ouvre une nouvelle ligne de transports en commun, a ne rduit pas les bouchons. Mais on peut chapper aux bouchons en allant dans les transports. En fait, toutes ces infrastructures ne servent qu' une seule chose : permettre le dveloppement conomique. Aprs, la comparaison entre les transports en commun et les voitures, en termes de gestion de l'espace urbain, est cruel pour ces dernires. La disposition la plus favorable, l'autoroute urbaine, permet  peine plus de 2000 voitures par heure et par file, soit environ 2500 personnes par heure et par file. Sachant que la ligne une du mtro fait 700 000 passagers par jour, sur 20 heures par jour, et avec des heures de pointe, combien faudrait-il de voies pour la remplacer par du tout-voiture? Bon, la rponse exacte dpend de petits dtails, mais on est pas loin de la 2X12 voies. Au moins 2X10.

Si je prends des lignes moins massives, comme le tramway de Montpellier, ou on peut entasser 200 personnes avec un trajet toutes les 5 minutes, on se rend compte qu'on arrive aux performances d'une autoroute urbaine(le cas le plus favorable aux voitures, je le rappelle, les routes de villes ou a roule sont bien infrieures en terme de dbit, en fait). Et l ou deux lignes alternent sur le mme tronon, la voiture est compltement dpasse. Et le dtail amusant : si on passe aux voitures sans conducteurs, a ne change pas. La limite est une limite gomtrique, pas technologique. Les voitures sans conducteurs, c'est cool  la campagne. A la ville, c'est juste trop gros, avec les mmes limites que la voiture individuelle.

----------


## TallyHo

> Dire que certains ne jurent que par tudes...  C'est dommage que le bon sens soit mort et enterr, a l'aurait fait marrer !


Le simplet a encore frapp... Et si tu ne fais pas l'exprience, comment peux tu savoir si la thorie est bonne ou pas ? Par ailleurs "tout le monde" n'est pas un argument, c'est juste un argument de pression sociale qui cache la faiblesse de ton raisonnement. On peut trouver une autre exprience dans une autre ville qui viendra contredire les rsultats de Rennes. Et c'est normal puisque ce ne sera pas la mme ville, les mmes mentalits, etc...

On ne dirige pas une ville avec des claquements de doigts, des on-dit et des raisonnements simplistes. Donc ils ont trs bien fait d'exprimenter, c'est positif puisque maintenant ils savent vraiment quels sont les rsultats pour leur ville. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que dans d'autres villes avec une autre configuration, a ne fonctionne pas, par exemple la mienne a limit  30 dans beaucoup d'endroit et a marche.

----------


## Neckara

> Et si tu ne fais pas l'exprience, comment peux tu savoir si la thorie est bonne ou pas ?
> [...]
> On peut trouver une autre exprience dans une autre ville qui viendra  contredire les rsultats de Rennes. Et c'est normal puisque ce ne sera  pas la mme ville, les mmes mentalits, etc...


Je ne peux tre que d'accord avec toi sur ce coup l.

C'est justement parce qu'on est pas sr du rsultat qu'on fait des expriences dans un cadre restreint avant d'tendre une disposition. Les rsultats peuvent alors tre "bon" ou "mauvais".

Le rsultat dpend aussi beaucoup du comportement des automobilistes, et de leur raction face  l'exprience. S'ils choisissent d'ignorer la nouvelle limitation de vitesse pour rester  90km/h, il est normal de s'attendre  des rsultats trs mitigs.




> On ne dirige pas une ville avec des claquements de doigts, des on-dit et des raisonnements simplistes.


Largement d'accord, d'autant plus qu'il est trs facile de critiquer  posteriori.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le rsultat dpend aussi beaucoup du comportement des automobilistes, et de leur raction face  l'exprience. S'ils choisissent d'ignorer la nouvelle limitation de vitesse pour rester  90km/h, il est normal de s'attendre  des rsultats trs mitigs.


Oui on est bien d'accord et c'est pour a que tu dois vrifier la thorie gnrale avec l'exprimentation car il y a un tas de facteurs imprvus. Ou je n'ai pas compris ce que tu as dit...

----------


## Mat.M

> De toutes faons, il n'y a qu'une seule manire de rduire les bouchons : une crise conomique majeure.


une crise conomique ne fera pas rduire les bouchons parce que de toute faon on s'arrangera pour faire pression sur le prix du ptrole comme cela a t le cas rcemment ( je rappelle que l'OPEP a dcid il y a quelques jours cela de faire remonter le prix..) et ceci mme si la taxe sur les carburants en France pse lourdement sur le prix de l'essence  la pompe.
Et de toute faon avec un litre d'essence  mettons 2euros a risque de refaire monter le taux d'inflation, les entreprises vont augmenter les salaires pour compenser les dpenses en frais automobiles des salaris.
Mais quoique j'oublie aussi les voitures lectriques  ::mrgreen:: 
Est-ce qu'avec la crise des subprimes on a vu les constructeurs automobiles disparatre, une diminution du nombre de vhicule en circulation ? 
Pas vraiment je pense que c'est plutt le contraire

----------


## el_slapper

> une crise conomique ne fera pas rduire les bouchons parce que de toute faon on s'arrangera pour faire pression sur le prix du ptrole comme cela a t le cas rcemment


Une crise conomique rduit les bouchons parceque les chmeurs n'ont pas d'entretiens d'embauche tous les jours.

----------


## TallyHo

> Une crise conomique rduit les bouchons parceque les chmeurs n'ont pas d'entretiens d'embauche tous les jours.


Les chmeurs se dplacent uniquement pour les RDV ? Sinon je serais assez curieux de savoir ce que reprsente ce trafic, a doit tre marginal quand mme.

----------


## BenoitM

> une crise conomique ne fera pas rduire les bouchons parce que de toute faon on s'arrangera pour faire pression sur le prix du ptrole comme cela a t le cas rcemment ( je rappelle que l'OPEP a dcid il y a quelques jours cela de faire remonter le prix..) et ceci mme si la taxe sur les carburants en France pse lourdement sur le prix de l'essence  la pompe.
> Et de toute faon avec un litre d'essence  mettons 2euros a risque de refaire monter le taux d'inflation, les entreprises vont augmenter les salaires pour compenser les dpenses en frais automobiles des salaris.
> Mais quoique j'oublie aussi les voitures lectriques 
> Est-ce qu'avec la crise des subprimes on a vu les constructeurs automobiles disparatre, une diminution du nombre de vhicule en circulation ? 
> Pas vraiment je pense que c'est plutt le contraire


Euh tu as une mmoire de poisson rouge ou tu n'coutes aucun journaux?
Google peut-tre ton ami sinon
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/econo...utomobile.html

Le march europens de l'automobile s'est crouler entre 2008-2014
Le march amricains est pass de 16 millions de voiture  12 millions (il vient de remonter  14)
Les constructeurs automobiles ont ferm plusieurs usines...

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Puisqu'on parle de pollution,  Rennes, pendant un an la vitesse de la rocade a t rduite  70km/h au lieu de 90km/h.
> 
> Les buts taient de :
> 1) Diminuer le nombre d'accidents
> 2) Rduire les bouchons
> 3) Faire baisser la pollution
> 
> Un an aprs, l'tude a dmontr que le nombre d'accidents a augment pendant la priode, les bouchons ont t plus nombreux, et qu'il y a eu plus de pollution. On est repass  90km/h !
> Il a fallu une tude d'un an ! Un gne de tous les usagers pendant cette priode, des accidents a tout va, juste pour confirmer ce que dit tout le monde ! Y a pas  dire, la mthodologie du "tout tude" a du bon. Enfin pour certains. Car le cot n'est pas banal ! 250 000  + les changements de panneaux. 75 000  dans un sens + 75 000 dans l'autre. Merci qui ? Merci les technocrates !
> Dire que certains ne jurent que par tudes...  C'est dommage que le bon sens soit mort et enterr, a l'aurait fait marrer !


Ta conclusion est un peu rapide et personnelle, moi par exemple je conclu juste que quand une partie respect les limitations et une autre non (comme le semble montrer le lien sur l'accroissement des infractions.) les problmes sur la route augmente. Il faudrait donc que tous le monde joue le jeu pour avoir un trafic plus fluide et donc moins de bouchon et d'accident.

Et les bienfaits de la fluidit d'un mouvement tous le monde le sais, c'est du bon sens  ::mrgreen:: 

Il faut faire attention aux conclusions qu'on donne aux tudes

----------


## Grogro

> Ta conclusion est un peu rapide et personnelle, moi par exemple je conclu juste que quand une partie respect les limitations et une autre non (comme le semble montrer le lien sur l'accroissement des infractions.) les problmes sur la route augmente. Il faudrait donc que tous le monde joue le jeu pour avoir un trafic plus fluide et donc moins de bouchon et d'accident.
> 
> Et les bienfaits de la fluidit d'un mouvement tous le monde le sais, c'est du bon sens 
> 
> Il faut faire attention aux conclusions qu'on donne aux tudes


Ca tombe bien justement, dans les articles sur l'exprience de Rennes, ils montrent que, dans ce cas prcis, l'abaissement gnralis  70 km/h a chou, mais qu'instaurer une limitation de vitesse unique sur la rocade (avant, il y avait des tronons  90 km/h et des tronons  110 km/h) a fonctionn.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ca tombe bien justement, dans les articles sur l'exprience de Rennes, ils montrent que, dans ce cas prcis, l'abaissement gnralis  70 km/h a chou, mais qu'instaurer une limitation de vitesse unique sur la rocade (avant, il y avait des tronons  90 km/h et des tronons  110 km/h) a fonctionn.


Dit autrement, on conoit, on implmente, on installe, on dbugge. Y'a que a de vrai.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le march europens de l'automobile s'est crouler entre 2008-2014
> Le march amricains est pass de 16 millions de voiture  12 millions (il vient de remonter  14)
> Les constructeurs automobiles ont ferm plusieurs usines...


A mon avis, aucun rapport avec le trafic et le nombre de vhicules en circulation... Les gens ont juste gard plus longtemps leurs voitures ou achet de l'occasion.

----------


## Grogro

> Dit autrement, on conoit, on implmente, on installe, on dbugge. Y'a que a de vrai.


C'est quand mme mieux de passer par une phase de qualification avant le dploiement. Toi et moi, on est bien placs pour le savoir.

Mieux encore, une vraie phase d'UX pendant la conception, en relation avec les utilisateurs finaux.

----------


## Mat.M

> Le march europens de l'automobile s'est crouler entre 2008-2014
> Le march amricains est pass de 16 millions de voiture  12 millions (il vient de remonter  14)
> Les constructeurs automobiles ont ferm plusieurs usines...


je suis bien d'accord avec toi mais si la cadence de production a chut  c'est que le march est relativement satur aussi  ::): 
C'est comme tre quip d'un rfrigrateur , tout le monde possde un rfrigrateur
Donc si tu possdes une voiture, deux tu n'en as pas forcment besoin de 3  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Une rflexion intressante sur l'volution du travail : http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Econo...France-1096916

----------


## TallyHo

C'est vrai que c'est tonnant de constater que plus on est assist par la technologie, plus on demande aux gens de travailler alors que a devrait tre l'inverse. On en revient toujours au mme problme, la distribution des richesses. On s'aperoit quand mme que les salaris bnficient de moins en moins de la russite de leur boite.

----------


## Grogro

Au sujet du train de vie de ltat. Trs bon.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les (intenses) tractations de Jupp pour son retour au gouvernement sous Sarkozy
> 
> "Je ne veux pas l'Intrieur, je n'aime pas les flics. Pas la Justice. Je dteste les juges", dclare-t-il.
> 
> http://www.europe1.fr/politique/les-...arkozy-2880194


En politique, les jours se suivent et se ressemblent, chaque semaine nous apporte la confirmation que nos politiciens n'apprcient pas notre police et notre justice. Quoi d'tonnant ? Ce sont les premiers dlinquants... Comment se rclamer d'tre en dmocratie quand on a autant de mpris envers ce qui la tient, la police mais surtout le dernier rempart qui est la justice ? Mpris par les paroles et par le manque de moyens.

Mes pauvres sans-dent... Peu importe celui qui arrive derrire, je crois que c'est mal barr, on a une sacre bande de guignols dans les prtendants au trne...

----------


## Grogro

Comment peut-on,  ce point, tre dconnect de la vie relle de tous les jours : http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/jean...2078126_20.php

----------


## Zirak

> Comment peut-on,  ce point, tre dconnect de la vie relle de tous les jours : http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/jean...2078126_20.php


En mme temps, y'en n'a pas un autour de la table qui donne le bon prix, ou alors ils vont tous dans des boulangeries de luxe dans le 16me...

Des pains au chocolat  150 / 2 ??

Chez moi c'est 80 centimes en boulangerie en centre ville, donc mme avec ces 10/15 centimes, il est limite plus proche du prix rel que les journalistes.  ::aie:: 

Perso, je trouve a trs con ce genre de question, on me demanderait  moi le prix du ticket de metro, j'en sais fichtrement rien non plus, et je ne suis pas certains que cela soit une connaissance indispensable pour diriger un pays. Encore connaitre le revenu moyen des franais, ou  la limite le prix du caddie moyen, je veux bien, mais aller dans le dtail du ticket de metro ou du pain au chocolat... Je ne vois pas trop ce que cela prouve et il y a,  mon avis, plus important comme question  leur poser.

----------


## TallyHo

Et quand tu leur poses des questions importantes, c'est langue de bois et approximations... Donc autant se foutre de leur gueule  ::D:

----------


## macslan

> En mme temps, y'en n'a pas un autour de la table qui donne le bon prix, ou alors ils vont tous dans des boulangeries de luxe dans le 16me...
> 
> Des pains au chocolat  150 / 2 ??
> 
> Chez moi c'est 80 centimes en boulangerie en centre ville, donc mme avec ces 10/15 centimes, il est limite plus proche du prix rel que les journalistes. 
> 
> Perso, je trouve a trs con ce genre de question, on me demanderait  moi le prix du ticket de metro, j'en sais fichtrement rien non plus, et je ne suis pas certains que cela soit une connaissance indispensable pour diriger un pays. Encore connaitre le revenu moyen des franais, ou  la limite le prix du caddie moyen, je veux bien, mais aller dans le dtail du ticket de metro ou du pain au chocolat... Je ne vois pas trop ce que cela prouve et il y a,  mon avis, plus important comme question  leur poser.


Aprs a dpend des villes et surement si c'est une boulangerie de luxe ou ils ont fais la feuille en Suisse o a peut-tre 2  2.50 CHF

----------


## Grogro

> En mme temps, y'en n'a pas un autour de la table qui donne le bon prix, ou alors ils vont tous dans des boulangeries de luxe dans le 16me...
> 
> Des pains au chocolat  150 / 2 ??
> 
> Chez moi c'est 80 centimes en boulangerie en centre ville, donc mme avec ces 10/15 centimes, il est limite plus proche du prix rel que les journalistes. 
> 
> Perso, je trouve a trs con ce genre de question, on me demanderait  moi le prix du ticket de metro, j'en sais fichtrement rien non plus, et je ne suis pas certains que cela soit une connaissance indispensable pour diriger un pays. Encore connaitre le revenu moyen des franais, ou  la limite le prix du caddie moyen, je veux bien, mais aller dans le dtail du ticket de metro ou du pain au chocolat... Je ne vois pas trop ce que cela prouve et il y a,  mon avis, plus important comme question  leur poser.


Ce n'est absolument pas une premire. Mais quand on est incapable d'avoir la moindre ide du prix d'un litre d'essence, ou d'un titre de transport dans la ville dans laquelle on vit, on travaille, ou des produits de consommation courante, on ne prtend pas reprsenter le peuple franais. Encore moins diriger un pays. Qu'ils s'en aillent tous !

----------


## Hizin

> [...] la moindre ide du prix d'un litre d'essence, ou


Je prends uniquement les transports en commun, n'ayant pas de voiture. Je sais que l'essence est cher, j'en sais pas plus.



> d'un titre de transport dans la ville dans laquelle on vit, on travaille,


Tu me demandes le prix  l'anne, je peux te rpondre. Je n'ai aucune ide du prix au ticket, par contre.



> ou des produits de consommation courante, [...]


Je ne mange pas de sucrerie, ne vais pas en boulangerie ni ptisserie.



> Encore moins diriger un pays.


Je n'ai pas cette prtention, tu peux jouer dessus facilement pour invalider mon point, mais de mon point de vue, il n'y a aucun rapport encontre "connatre le prix d'un pain au chocolat" et "diriger un pays".

Je ne fais attention aux prix que lorsque je suis en train de payer. Aprs ce court moment, je les oubli. Quel intrt de retenir ou de savoir a ?

Si tu regardes aussi l'extrait, tu te rendras compte que Cop ne connait pas le prix, mais aucun autour de la table ne le connait en fait.

C'est une question pige servant  manipuler, qui n'a strictement aucun intrt puisque ce n'est pas ce que l'on demande au mythe de l'Homme providentiel.
Bref, encore un foutu non-vnement dans la grande farce qu'est notre course  la Prsidentielle...

----------


## GPPro

Autant je ne peux pas blairer Cop, autant cette histoire de prix du pain au chocolat montre quelle peut tre l'image qu'on les franais de la politique. Prts  sauter sur la moindre petite phrase ou non vnement et aprs a se plaint que la politique manque de fond... Qu'est ce qu'il faudrait pour vous satisfaire, une image de Hollande/Sarko/X allant chercher son pain au chocolat tous les matins pour montrer  quel point il est proche des franais ??? /rant end

----------


## ManusDei

Oui, et non.
Qu'il se plante sur le prix de la chocolatine, en soi c'est pas bien grave. 
Mais  ce point, on peut se demander s'il  une ide du budget ncessaire pour manger. Et l a devient grave, un mec qui veut devenir prsident qui ne sait pas combien a cote de manger en France, a fait peur.

Edit : par contre NKM qui surestime largement le prix du ticket de mtro c'est moins grave, au pire elle se dira qu'elle doit agir pour relever le niveau de vie des gens  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, et non.
> Qu'il se plante sur le prix de la chocolatine, en soi c'est pas bien grave. 
> Mais  ce point, on peut se demander s'il  une ide du budget ncessaire pour manger. Et l a devient grave, un mec qui veut devenir prsident qui ne sait pas combien a cote de manger en France, a fait peur.


Ou enfin le pain au chocolat, cela ne fait pas partie des aliments indispensables, encore le prix d'un kilo de pate ou de patate, je veux bien, et encore...

Et puis encore une fois, le but de la question c'tait quoi ? Montrer qu'il tait dconnect de la ralit des franais ? Entre son pain au chocolat  10cents au lieu de 80, et celui d'un des journalistes  150, y'a autant d'cart de prix. Pourquoi considrer que c'est Cop qui est dconnect de la ralit ?

Au final, la seule chose que prouve cette question, c'est que les journalistes, sont aussi  la ramasse que les politiques...


Comme je disais, si on veut savoir combien a cot  un franais de manger, il faut connaitre le prix du panier / caddie moyen avec des aliments / produits de premire ncessit, mais pas le prix du pain au chocolat, qui est dj lui-mme consomm par des gens avec un certain revenu (mme si ce n'est pas trs cher en soit, c'est plus que dispensable, et je doute que tous les franais en consomme rgulirement, quand t'es dans le rouge en fin de mois, tu te passes de chocolatine...).


Et le pire du pire, c'est que l'on en vient  dbattre de savoir si c'est important pour un prsidentiable, de connaitre le prix du pain au chocolat ou non, donc on peut critiquer les politiciens, les journalistes, et autres merdias, mais voil o en est rendu la conscience politique franaise...

----------


## Invit

a me semble moins grave de sous-estimer que du surestimer. Qu'ils connaissent pas le cot de la vie admettons, mais je pense qu'ils connaissent tous le SMIC vu qu' un moment ou  un  un autre ils ont t dans un gouvernement. Donc quand elle dit que le ticket de mtro est  4 ou plus, si tu ramnes a au SMIC tu vois vite qu'il y a un problme.

@Zirak : a dpend aussi de quoi on parle. Le pain au chocolat non surgel de boulangerie est  110  Paris, le pain au chocolat de supermarch a doit tre 2 les 10. Il y a plein de gens qui mangent des pains au chocolat de ce genre tous les matins. J'imagine que Cop a d se dire que si des gens en mangeaient tous les matins, a devait pas tre si cher que a. Donc pour moi il a plutt pch par excs de prudence pour viter de faire comme NKM. Par contre quand t'estimes un ticket de mtro  4 et que t'as une vague ide de combien les gens gagnent, a veut dire qu' aucun moment tu te poses la question de comment ils vivent avec le salaire que tu leur donnes.

----------


## Escapetiger

> ... Qu'est ce qu'il faudrait pour vous satisfaire, une image de Hollande/Sarko/X allant chercher son pain au chocolat tous les matins pour montrer  quel point il est proche des franais ??? /rant end


Ah mais si, il y en a au moins un qui l'a fait, bon on ne sait pas s'il s'agissait de chocolatine/pain au chocolat  ::aie:: 




> En France, quelques socialistes se sont montrs constants dans leur acceptation des impratifs mdiatiques de prsentation de soi. Laurent Fabius en 1984 avait laiss Paris Match le photographier en chaussons et robe de chambre au retour de la boulangerie.


tre socialiste d'un sicle  l'autre - Cairn.info

[Edit]



> Avez-vous dj eu l'impression d'tre instrumentalis ?
> Ah oui ! Un matin, aprs que Laurent Fabius s'est install  Matignon, on se retrouve tous devant chez lui : l'AFP, France 2, TF 1,  Paris Match , une vingtaine de journalistes. Et l, il descend en chaussons, en bras de chemise et va chercher des *croissants*, une baguette et des fleurs pour sa femme.


http://www.leparisien.fr/espace-premium/fait-du-jour/s-ils-ne-le-font-pas-on-le-fera-pour-eux-24-04-2016-5740299.php

----------


## Zirak

> @Zirak : a dpend aussi de quoi on parle. Le pain au chocolat non surgel de boulangerie est  110  Paris, le pain au chocolat de supermarch a doit tre 2 les 10. Il y a plein de gens qui mangent des pains au chocolat de ce genre tous les matins. J'imagine que Cop a d se dire que si des gens en mangeaient tous les matins, a devait pas tre si cher que a. Donc pour moi il a plutt pch par excs de prudence pour viter de faire comme NKM.


Bah si on parle de ceux  2 les 10, avec ses 10/15 centimes l'unit, il est presque bon. ^^

Qu'il ait pch par excs de prudence, ou qu'il ne connaissait pas du tout la rponse, pour moi cela ne change rien, je maintiens, qu' 110 le pain au chocolat, tout le monde ne peut pas se le permettre, et encore moins tous les jours, cela ne fait donc pas partie des aliments dont il faut absolument connaitre le prix pour situer le niveau de vie des franais.

Si les politiques veulent connaitre le prix que a cote aux franais de manger, y'a un truc qui s'appelle le panier moyen, sur lequel y'a des stats tous les ans, et c'est largement suffisant. Aller leur demander le prix du pain au chocolat, ou d'un sandwich poulet / crudits, c'est juste pour faire du putaclic, ils se font tous avoir, et a fait le buzz  chaque fois...


C'est comme si pendant un entretien d'embauche, le mec te demandait le prix d'une licence truc muche (le logiciel truc muche n'tant pas forcment sur ton CV), et que devant ton erreur sur le prix, il te disait que tu es dconnect de la ralit du monde du dveloppement et/ou des dveloppeurs, et qu'il te refusait le poste.  ::aie::

----------


## Darkzinus

C'est quand mme choquant (pas tellement li au fait que ce soit un pain au chocolat ou autre) qu'il pense que pour 15 centimes d'Euro on peut acheter quelque chose ...

----------


## Invit

> C'est comme si pendant un entretien d'embauche


Ouais, je trouve quand mme un peu dbile ces questions qu'on pose  un candidat, justement  la faon d'un entretien d'embauche. Au PS ou  LR, les candidats  la primaire ont tous t au moins ministre. A droite ils ont deux anciens premiers ministre et un ancien prsident.
Si on veut savoir si les candidats sont bons, ils suffit de regarder ce qu'ils ont fait quand ils taient au pouvoir, non ?

Pour filer la mtaphore, c'est comme si pour reconduire ton CDD ton employeur te faisait passer un entretien comme s'il te voyait pour la premire fois  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> Et puis encore une fois, le but de la question c'tait quoi ? Montrer qu'il tait dconnect de la ralit des franais ? Entre son pain au chocolat  10cents au lieu de 80, et celui d'un des journalistes  150, y'a autant d'cart de prix. Pourquoi considrer que c'est Cop qui est dconnect de la ralit ?


Le but, c'est surtout je crois de lui remettre le nez dans sa petite saillie islamophobe de 2013, qui lui colle  l'image depuis comme le sparadrap du capitaine Haddock... Mais bon, je suis d'accord, on est vraiment dans lanecdotique et ce n'est pas a qui va lever le dbat.

----------


## Grogro

Pardon, mais je viens d'clater de rire, tout seul, comme un con. Je vous prsente monsieur 4%. Magique : http://www.lesechos.fr/elections/pre...de-2037757.php

----------


## Invit



----------


## macslan

Sinon gnial l'mission avec Mlenchon ou un jeune dcrit le fait qu'une de ses amies en Amrique a trois job et dit que c'est bien.

----------


## Zirak

> Sinon gnial l'mission avec Mlenchon ou un jeune dcrit le fait qu'une de ses amies en Amrique a trois job et dit que c'est bien.


Moi hier, je me suis fait un gteau aux pommes !

Ou comme dirait Grogro : Kamoulox ! 


Quelle mission ? Quand a ? 

Qui est-ce qui a dit que c'tait bien d'avoir 3 jobs ? Mlenchon, ou le jeune ? 

Ils parlaient de quoi  ce moment l ? C'tait quoi le thme de l'mission / de la discussion ? 

Un lien pour aller voir ce dont tu parles ?

 ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

Non mais Mlenchon, c'est un homme politique comme un autre. Il croit qu'un job  l'usine ou de bureau, c'est comme cumuler des mandats o tu ne fous rien  part assurer une prsence minimum pour ne pas avoir des pnalits avec les indemnits... Je critiquais les USA car c'est le fric qui fait la politique mais les ntres sont compltement dconnects... On ne les rcuprera plus...

----------


## macslan

> Moi hier, je me suis fait un gteau aux pommes !
> 
> Ou comme dirait Grogro : Kamoulox ! 
> 
> 
> Quelle mission ? Quand a ? 
> 
> Qui est-ce qui a dit que c'tait bien d'avoir 3 jobs ? Mlenchon, ou le jeune ? 
> 
> ...


C'est le jeune le lien je le posterai ce soir




> Non mais Mlenchon, c'est un homme politique comme un autre. Il croit qu'un job  l'usine ou de bureau, c'est comme cumuler des mandats o tu ne fous rien  part assurer une prsence minimum pour ne pas avoir des pnalits avec les indemnits... Je critiquais les USA car c'est le fric qui fait la politique mais les ntres sont compltement dconnects... On ne les rcuprera plus...


Non c'est le jeune

----------


## TallyHo

Ok mais a n'empche pas de toute faon, la brochette de politiciens qui vont se prsenter aux lections sont compltement populistes / dconnects / etc... Personnellement, j'hsite entre ne pas voter (pour ce que notre vote vaut...), voter blanc (histoire de me donner bonne conscience) ou tirer au sort (pour ne pas que ma voix soit perdue pour un candidat).

----------


## macslan

Voil la vido dont je parlais cette aprs-midi

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pardon, mais je viens d'clater de rire, tout seul, comme un con. Je vous prsente monsieur 4%. Magique : http://www.lesechos.fr/elections/pre...de-2037757.php


4% ? impossible, de toute faon les sondages sont truqus.

Je lis actuellement en diagonale un scan de son bouquin, 1200 pages crit gros comme un bibliothque verte (les 68 tards doivent avoir la vue qui baissent ?): petit calculs politiciens internes, soumission devant le snat et la justice, plainte que Poutine ne comprend que le langage de la force, suivisme total de Merkel qui nous a tous mis dans le mur... ce type est vraiment un pauvre notaire de province, c'est pathtique.

Aprs cela, je termine "L'trange dfaite" de Marc Bloch, que je vous conseille chaudement: Le niveau n'est pas le mme

----------


## Grogro

> Voil la vido dont je parlais cette aprs-midi


Il a une bonne tte de cul de fils  papa n'ayant jamais travaill de sa vie.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

Hahaha ce Jean-Luc, comment il le calme direct :

"Pourquoi pas, mais vous allez nous le dmontrer. Votre impression n'a aucun intrt." 

J'ai l'impression de me regarder moi sur ce forum quand je demande des preuves.  ::D:  


Sinon, c'tait un thme spcial tudiants l'mission ? Pourquoi y'a que des jeunes qui n'ont jamais boss de leur vie, et qui sont surement encore chez papa/maman, qui viennent causer travail et aides sociales et autres ? ><

Les mecs se font payer HEC par les parents, et viennent promouvoir le systme amricain, o leur cole leur aurait cout un crdit de 100K dollars...


Edit : OMG => "Pourquoi les gens regarde la tl de 21h  23h ? C'est bien qu'ils ne font rien !" 

C'est mme plus toucher le fond l...

----------


## TallyHo

D'un autre ct, Mlenchon qui parle travail, c'est risible... On est loin de l'image du militant populaire qu'il voudrait donner... O sont les Marchais et les Krasucki ? Ca avait une autre gueule : https://youtu.be/DmSCqTS-IGU

Juste au passage, on remarquera qu'il parle facilement d'imprialisme sans se faire traiter de complotiste et autres noms d'oiseaux... C'est l qu'on voit qu'on a clairement perdu une libert d'expression ou d'opinion...  ::?:

----------


## micka132

> "Pourquoi les gens regarde la tl de 21h  23h ? C'est bien qu'ils ne font rien !" 
> 
> C'est mme plus toucher le fond l...


Faudrait l'envoyer dans une usine avec chane de montage, un mois ou deux, il s'enverra lui mme des gifles ::roll:: .

Juste je prends note du titre de la vido "jeunes cons de droite", qui est pour moi post par un "con de gauche"...
Si con dsigne un enttement idologique jusqu en devenir grossier, la connerie n'est pas l'apanage d'un droitiste ou de gauchiste. Un "jeune con" aurait largement suffit...

----------


## MABROUKI

> TallyHo
> D'un autre ct, Mlenchon qui parle travail, c'est risible... On est loin de l'image du militant populaire qu'il voudrait donner


Les partis dfenseurs des salaries (qu'on appelle travailleurs ,comme si les 
non-salaris taient des fainants ,mais passons) sont de 2 "glaises":
- les partis dirigs  par des chefs qui n'ont jamais travaill ni su pour gagner leur vie comme Melenchon (Arlette Laguiller en le prototype)  ,qui  tiennent des discours outrs , extravagants et ridicules de l'avis des plus humbles salaries et cela par le fait mme qu'ils n'ont jamais travaills....

- les partis dirigs  par des chefs qui ont t de vrais et malheureux ouvriers ,parlent de choses et adversaires (patrons) qu'ils connaissent avec modration ,et savent qu'il luttent contre un ordre tabli ou les salaries sont sacrifies d'office....
Les majorit des salaries ne sont pas dupes de cette dichotomie ,et quand ils assistent  leurs meeting-conciliabules , ils sont goguenards !!!
Il en est de mme des syndicats professionnels ou le prsident du syndicat est un gars qui n'as jamais travaill ni su, et en gnral parle pour ainsi dire de choses  qu'il ne connait pas du tout !!!

----------


## macslan

> Faudrait l'envoyer dans une usine avec chane de montage, un mois ou deux, il s'enverra lui mme des gifles.
> 
> Juste je prends note du titre de la vido "jeunes cons de droite", qui est pour moi post par un "con de gauche"...
> Si con dsigne un enttement idologique jusqu en devenir grossier, la connerie n'est pas l'apanage d'un droitiste ou de gauchiste. Un "jeune con" aurait largement suffit...


Oui mais bon les remarques qu'il fait entre le style amricain en ayant 3 job ou quand il y en a un qui parle des gens qui regarde la tl entre 21h et 22h. Est-ce qu'il va faire boulot metro dodo quand il aura son premier job ?

----------


## TallyHo

Je pense qu'il fera plutt l'inverse : dodo, voiture de luxe, fiesta nocturne aux frais de papa  ::mrgreen:: 

En parlant de a, plus de nouvelle de Thomas Fabius...

----------


## MABROUKI

> micka132
> Faudrait l'envoyer dans une usine avec chane de montage, un mois ou deux, il s'enverra lui mme des gifles


Bref  il est bon pour le camp de travail stalinien de rducation ou la rducation chez les paysans chinois....Ces 2 procds expditifs pour remettre du plomb dans la tte des "politiques extravagants" ont t inventes par des pays socialistes et non des pays capitalistes ,remarque qui a toute son importance....
Un gars comme Mlenchon serait tout simplement dans la campagne chinoise ou un camp de travail stalinien(camps pour rduquer les fainants et autres tire-au-flancs)....
Un gars qui fonctionne  coup de gifles ou coup de pied  l'arrire train !!!

----------


## r0d

> D'un autre ct, Mlenchon qui parle travail, c'est risible... On est loin de l'image du militant populaire qu'il voudrait donner... O sont les Marchais et les Krasucki ? Ca avait une autre gueule : https://youtu.be/DmSCqTS-IGU


C'est bien vrai.
Mais malheureusement, l'exprience a montr que l'poque ne permet pas aux travailleurs de se frayer une place au sein de l'arne mdiatique (que les mdias nomment "la politique"). Prenez par exemple P. Poutou, du NPA. Un bon prolo, vrai de vrai mon salaud, un chabert. Il tient le mme discours que Besancenot, est le porte-parole du mme parti, mais pour les mdias, ce n'est qu'un clown. Et du coup, ben pour les franais, c'est un clown. Alors que ce qu'il a  dire est infiniment plus intressant et pertinent que tous les autres politiciens runis. Aprs on peut tre contre l'idologie qu'il dfend, c'est une chose. Mais le considrer comme un clown, 'en est une autre.
Beaucoup se refusent  l'accepter, mais ce sont les mdias qui faonnent la joute politique, sous forme d'une immense accumulation de spectacles. Il ne faut pas voir "les mdias" comme une entit possdant sa propre psychologie, ses propres desseins, mais comme un corps social, ou plutt un champs social qui, comme toute entit sociale, dfend ses intrts sans mme s'en rendre compte.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce n'est pas un hasard si c'est un vieux bobo cultiv qui reprsente la gauche aujourd'hui. Parce que si c'tait un prolo, a ne fonctionnerait pas.

----------


## micka132

> D'un autre ct, Mlenchon qui parle travail, c'est risible... On est loin de l'image du militant populaire qu'il voudrait donner...





> les partis dirigs  par des chefs qui n'ont jamais travaill ni su pour gagner leur vie comme Melenchon (Arlette Laguiller en le prototype)  ,qui  tiennent des discours outrs , extravagants et ridicules de l'avis des plus humbles salaries et cela par le fait mme qu'ils n'ont jamais travaills....





> Un gars comme Mlenchon serait tout simplement dans la campagne chinoise ou un camp de travail stalinien(camps pour rduquer les fainants et autres tire-au-flancs)....


Vous faites un mauvais procs  croire que parce quon est politicien on ne travail pas...Chacun y va de sa petite dfinition de ce qu'est le travail, et je sais, venant d'une famille plus que modeste, que nous autres ingnieurs passons pour des glandeurs dans des bureaux devant un pc (ou un mac a ne fait pas de diffrence  ::mouarf:: ) pour une bonne partie de la population...
De mme que l'image du PDG qui en branle pas une et se touche des millions...a n'est pas vrai, la plupart que ce soit les PDG ou les politiciens passent normment de temps  leurs activits, bien plus que la moyenne des gens. On peut rajouter les artistes dans le mme genre. Ce n'est pas le travail fourni le problme, c'est l'ingalit du salaire qui en dcoule. Encore que moi c'est pas tellement le salaire qui me gne, ce sont les dividendes parce que justement issue d'aucun travail et c'est ce qui fait que l;on est riche, bien plus que nimporte-quel salaire de PDG.
Il faut aprs avoir conscience que certain boulots sont moins prouvants et/ou plus intressants que d'autre ce qui favorise la multiplication des heures et qu'un gars peut se venter de faire 50h mais qu'il ne changera jamais pour les 35h d'un autre mtier...Par ailleurs tous les mouvements dit "socialiste" (jusqu'au communisme) ont t initis par des gens qui n'ont jamais "su pour gagner leur vie", trs certainement parce-quil n'avait justement pas cette proccupation qu'est la survie, et qu'ils ont un rseau de diffusion plus large que le paysan du coin!

----------


## TallyHo

Est ce que tu crois vraiment que les candidats actuels ont potass leurs programmes pendant des annes de travail acharn ?  ::roll:: 

Ce que tu dis est partiellement vrai pour la partie des politiciens qui ne veulent pas plus que leur mandat, par exemple ils sont dputs ou maire et a leur va trs bien, ils ne veulent pas s'emmerder  tre Ministre ou Prsident (France, Rgion, Agglo, etc...). Pour les autres, c'est archi-faux et c'est d'autant plus faux pour ceux qui sont mdiatiss car leur temps est consacr  largir leur cercle d'influence pour grignoter un mandat par ci et par l, cumulard quoi. Je peux t'en parler, je l'ai vcu de prs... Tellement prs que ces politiciens me dbectent maintenant.

Et alors je te passe le fait sur les "corruptions", on va dire collusion plutt... Je l'ai vu de mes yeux comme je vois mon cran, une poigne de main entre politiciens et entrepreneurs pour s'accorder officieusement sur tel march. Ou encore des collgues qui se sont faits cramer les bagnoles pendant les lections. Ou les enfants qui ont pris aussi, tabassage  l'cole, virs des clubs de loisir sans raison. Ou les appels anonymes de menaces de mort. Etc... 

La politique est un monde pourri et mafieux, croire le contraire est de la navet, je t'assure... Ils ne sont pas l pour bosser mais pour profiter. Lis le livre de Pascot : https://youtu.be/JngNyfTbR4g

----------


## micka132

> Est ce que tu crois vraiment que les candidats actuels ont potass leurs programmes pendant des annes de travail acharn ?


Peut tre autant que toi sur ton programme (informatique), vu tout le temps que tu passes sur ce forum  ::ptdr:: .



> Ce que tu dis est partiellement vrai pour la partie des politiciens qui ne veulent pas plus que leur mandat, par exemple ils sont dputs ou maire et a leur va trs bien, ils ne veulent pas s'emmerder  tre Ministre ou Prsident (France, Rgion, Agglo, etc...). Pour les autres, c'est archi-faux et c'est d'autant plus faux pour ceux qui sont mdiatiss car leur temps est consacr  largir leur cercle d'influence pour grignoter un mandat par ci et par l, cumulard quoi. Je peux t'en parler, je l'ai vcu de prs... Tellement prs que ces politiciens me dbectent maintenant.


Qu'ils utilisent leurs nergies pour faire des choses pas trs utiles, voire nuisible  la socit est une chose, mais pas se rendre compte qu'ils dpensent normment dnergie l-dedans, bien plus que la plupart des gens dans leurs travail classiques en est une autre. 



> La politique est un monde pourri et mafieux, croire le contraire est de la navet, je t'assure... Ils ne sont pas l pour bosser mais pour profiter. Lis le livre de Pascot : https://youtu.be/JngNyfTbR4g


C'est comme l'histoire de l'entrepreneur et le pecheur , ( http://www.evolution-101.com/lheureu...-entrepreneur/ , ou une version en musique qubcoise :

 ). Le politicien, comme l'entrepreneur ne sarrte jamais, il lui en faut toujours plus et finalement drogu par ses activits (du travail!) il ne sarrte jamais. Pourquoi Sarkozy revient? Il a dj tait prsident, il s'est fait une belle fortune par la suite, il pourrait trs bien se la couler douce n'importe ou sur terre! Il est pourtant l,  s'activer tous les jours de la semaine...

----------


## TallyHo

> Peut tre autant que toi sur ton programme (informatique), vu tout le temps que tu passes sur ce forum


Allez encore un effort et tu vas nous trouver des fautes d'orthographe...  ::roll:: 




> Qu'ils utilisent leurs nergies pour faire des choses pas trs utiles, voire nuisible  la socit est une chose, mais pas se rendre compte qu'ils dpensent normment dnergie l-dedans, bien plus que la plupart des gens dans leurs travail classiques en est une autre.


Ha oui voila, tant qu'il brasse de l'air, a va... Il y a quand mme une diffrence entre un salari qui est pay pour une tche  faire et un lu qui est pay pour assurer sa promotion et sa rlection.




> Le politicien, comme l'entrepreneur ne sarrte jamais, il lui en faut toujours plus et finalement drogu par ses activits (du travail!) il ne sarrte jamais. Pourquoi Sarkozy revient? Il a dj tait prsident, il s'est fait une belle fortune par la suite, il pourrait trs bien se la couler douce n'importe ou sur terre! Il est pourtant l,  s'activer tous les jours de la semaine...


Tu es aussi naf que a pour croire au travail qui est une drogue ? C'est pour garder le pouvoir ou le reprendre qu'ils restent ou reviennent en politique. La drogue c'est a, pas le travail.

----------


## micka132

> Allez encore un effort et tu vas nous trouver des fautes d'orthographe...


Alors, l mon niveau est tellement bas qu'il me faudrait fournir un sacr travail  ::aie:: .





> Ha oui voila, tant qu'il brasse de l'air, a va... Il y a quand mme une diffrence entre un salari qui est pay pour une tche  faire et un lu qui est pay pour assurer sa promotion et sa rlection. Ce n'est pas tout  fait la mme chose tu vois...


De mme qu'il y a des salaris qui font de la merde, il y a des politiciens.




> Tu es aussi naf que a pour croire au travail qui est une drogue ? C'est pour garder le pouvoir ou le reprendre. La drogue c'est a, pas le travail.


Un grand pouvoir implique de grande responsabilit  :8-): . C'est plutt la vision du roi qui se la touche pendant que le paysan trime dans le champs qui est nave. 
Tout dpend de ce que l'on prend pour dfinition du mot travail. 
Si on y donne un sens proche de ses racines donc associs  la torture, alors aujourd'hui en France il n'y a pas grand monde qui travail (enfin jespre!). Il y a bien la torture morale, qui dj va toucher beaucoup plus de gens, mais en tout cas dans mon cercle restreint la plupart des gens sont contents d'aller bosser et sangoisse rien qu'a l'ide de "rester  la maison" (maladie prolonge, chomage, maternit...), donc j'imagine que dans ce sens l du travail, aucun n'en a un!
Enfin voila un sujet que Rod pourrait nous dvelopper, qui par ailleurs est plus proche dans sa forme, sur ce forum, d'un Melenchon que d'un Poutou (branlette intellectuelle  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Zirak

> mais en tout cas dans mon cercle restreint la plupart des gens sont contents d'aller bosser et sangoisse rien qu'a l'ide de "rester  la maison" (maladie prolonge, chomage, maternit...),


Ca me dsole les gens comme a, je suis limite triste pour eux...

Moi je donnerais tout pour avoir un revenu universel, et ne plus tre contraint  devoir aller travailler (et pourtant je travaille dans une branche que j'ai choisie et qui me plait), y'a tellement de trucs que j'aimerais lire / voir / couter / visiter / apprendre / pouvoir dvelopper des trucs intressants en Freelance pour mettre un peu de beurre dans les pinards...

Je m'ennuie trs rarement chez moi, mme sur des priodes longues, et j'ai plus l'impression que le travail me limite dans l'volution de ma personne qu'autre chose, je n'ai jamais le temps de faire tout ce que j'ai besoin / envie de faire.  ::oops::

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est plutt la vision du roi qui se la touche pendant que le paysan trime dans le champs qui est nave.


C'est une vision que j'ai exprimente et vcue (comme beaucoup d'autres dont Pascot que je t'ai cit) et c'est pour cela que je ne peux pas tre d'accord avec l'argument que certains politiciens travaillent. Et quand je dis travail, je dis bien travailler  ce pourquoi ils ont t lus.

Et quand bien mme le gars travaille rellement  sa tche politique, comment peux tu expliquer qu'ils ne sont pas pays aux nombres d'heures effectives de prsence ou avec un ratio ? La journe a un nombre d'heures limites, tu ne peux pas travailler comme maire  temps plein, comme dput  temps plein, comme administrateur de tel muse  temps plein, comme prsident d'agglo  temps plein et comme encore 2-3 autres fonctions  temps plein (cas rel de cumulard).

Comment tu expliques que jamais personne ne se soit pench l-dessus ou sur d'autres aberrations du genre, l'exemple qui revient souvent aussi c'est l'utilisation de l'IRFM ? C'est qu'ils en profitent bien tous autant qu'ils sont et qu'ils ne vont pas scier la branche...




> Ca me dsole les gens comme a, je suis limite triste pour eux...


C'est parce que la dfinition conomique du travail a pris le pas sur la dfinition littraire, socit de consommation et tout a... Et les politiques forcent le trait :

 Travailler plus pour gagner plus : et si je ne veux pas travailler conomiquement parlant et vivre en autarcie avec des chvres, il se passe quoi ? Je suis un dchet ? Les gens qui se lvent tt : et ceux qui travaillent de nuit, c'est de la merde ? Le travail c'est la sant : expliquez a aux mineurs ou un mec dphas d'avoir trop fait les 3x8. Faites une formation pour retrouver un lien social : ou parce que le lien social n'existe que dans un contexte pro, c'est bien connu. Autres conneries du genre  complter...

----------


## r0d

> Enfin voila un sujet que Rod pourrait nous dvelopper


Sur le travail et l'emploi (deux notions distinctes mais souvent confondues) j'ai une vision trs marxiste. Je n'ai donc pas grand chose de nouveau  apporter au dbat.

Sauf peut-tre sur un point, mais qui est dlicat et surtout, qui va  l'encontre de l'pistm contemporaine. Il serait donc long et fastidieux d'en exposer convenablement l'ontologie.
Je vais essayer malgr tout d'en proposer rapidement l'ide. Cela concerne l'emploi, et non le travail. Je conois l'emploi comme une ressource (au sens conomique de la thorie des jeux). Et tant donn que je suis communiste, je crois* que cette ressource, comme les autres, devrait tre rationnellement rpartie.

* on voit bien que je me positionne, ici, au niveau de l'opinion (utilisation du verbe "croire"). Pour passer une tape de rationalit, il faudrait vraiment de longues explications que je n'ai pas le temps de dvelopper ici. Si vous tes curieux, je vous invite  jeter un coup dil sur les notions de "honte promthenne" et de "conatus", qui constituent les fondations de mon point de vue.

----------


## micka132

> C'est une vision que j'ai exprimente et vcue (comme beaucoup d'autres dont Pascot que je t'ai cit) et c'est pour cela que je ne peux pas tre d'accord avec l'argument que certains politiciens travaillent. Et quand je dis travail, je dis bien travailler  ce pourquoi ils ont t lus. 
> 
> Et quand bien mme le gars travaille rellement  sa tche politique, comment peux tu expliquer qu'ils ne sont pas pays aux nombres d'heures effectives de prsence ou avec un ratio ? La journe a un nombre d'heures limites, tu ne peux pas travailler comme maire  temps plein, comme dput  temps plein, comme administrateur de tel muse  temps plein, comme prsident d'agglo  temps plein et comme encore 2-3 autres fonctions  temps plein (cas rel de cumulard).


L on en vient au problme que je soulevais lie  la rmunration du travail. Le problme est d'essayer de donner une impression d'quit salariale mais c'est une question qui n'a rien de simple. Est-ce qu'un dput prsent  99% mais qui arrive  dormir les yeux ouverts est plus productif qu'un dput qui tous les matins parcourt les marchs de sa circonscription pour prendre la temprature?
Le cumul des mandants est une aberration, ou alors le mandat en question ne sert pas  grand chose et donc ne mrite pas salaire.



> Comment tu expliques que jamais personne ne se soit pench l-dessus ou sur d'autres aberrations du genre, l'exemple qui revient souvent aussi c'est l'utilisation de l'IRFM ? C'est qu'ils en profitent bien tous autant qu'ils sont et qu'ils ne vont pas scier la branche...


Jamais ce n'est pas vrai, et la plupart du temps a vient de "branleur" comme Mlenchon qui sont au plus prs de ces questions et qui n'ont pour x raisons pas envies que a continue. Seulement c'est comme  tous les niveaux de la socit la plupart des gens se plaignent pas trop des avantages qu'ils ont par rapport  d'autres (rgimes spciaux, Alsace-Moselle...), et donc bien souvent c'est un ptard mouill.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Les partis dfenseurs des salaries (qu'on appelle travailleurs ,comme si les 
> non-salaris taient des fainants ,mais passons) sont de 2 "glaises":
> - les partis dirigs  par des chefs qui n'ont jamais travaill ni su pour gagner leur vie comme Melenchon (*Arlette Laguiller* en le prototype)  ,qui  tiennent des discours outrs , extravagants et ridicules de l'avis des plus humbles salaries et cela par le fait mme qu'ils n'ont jamais travaills....
> 
> - les partis dirigs  par des chefs qui ont t de *vrais* et malheureux *ouvriers* ,parlent de choses et adversaires (*patrons*) qu'ils connaissent avec modration ,et savent qu'il luttent contre un ordre tabli ou les salaries sont sacrifies d'office....
> Les majorit des salaries ne sont pas dupes de cette dichotomie ,et quand ils assistent  leurs meeting-conciliabules , ils sont goguenards !!!
> Il en est de mme des syndicats professionnels ou le prsident du syndicat est un gars qui n'as jamais travaill ni su, et en gnral parle pour ainsi dire de choses  qu'il ne connait pas du tout !!!


Cher MABROUKI et lecteurs,

On ne peut pas crire a sur Arlette Laguiller :



> Elle obtient un BEPC au collge des Lilas avant de commencer  travailler dans une agence du Crdit lyonnais,  16 ans, comme mcanographe. En 1963, elle est mute au sige central et y reste durant toute sa vie professionnelle en tant qu'employe et militante syndicale. Alors qu'elle est cadre depuis plusieurs annes, elle part  la retraite en 2000.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arlette_Laguiller



Par ailleurs, il existe dans le capitalisme rhnan (essentiellement en Allemagne donc...) un profond respect entre travailleurs (de l'ouvrier  l'ingnieur, les seuls cadres sont les "cadres dirigeants" de mmoire) et les exemples de patrons issus de la base ou d'un autre milieu sont relativement frquents - ceux qui me viennent  l'esprit-l maintenant :

Daniel Goeudevert, ex-numro 2 de Volkswagen, flingue l'ultralibralisme. Premier spcimen de PDG nogauchiste. Camarade patron. - Libration
_Nota: information de 1997 au passage_ 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Goeudevert


et, plus rcemment :

Matthias Mller, l'ancien ouvrier devenu patron de Volkswagen - LCI

----------


## TallyHo

Oui tu as raison et il y a mme une relation diffrente entre syndicats et patronats... Mais nous ne sommes pas en Allemagne et a commence juste  faire un petit ch*er maintenant de nous ressortir sans cesse cette comparaison choucrouteuse (je ne dis pas a que pour toi, je parle des mdias et politiques en gnral)... Le modle allemand qu'on veut nous vendre est loin d'tre meilleur que le ntre, mme si il y a des bons points.

----------


## el_slapper

> Oui tu as raison et il y a mme une relation diffrente entre syndicats et patronats... Mais nous ne sommes pas en Allemagne et a commence juste  faire un petit ch*er maintenant de nous ressortir sans cesse cette comparaison choucrouteuse (je ne dis pas a que pour toi, je parle des mdias et politiques en gnral)... Le modle allemand qu'on veut nous vendre est loin d'tre meilleur que le ntre, mme si il y a des bons points.


Le modle Allemand *d'aujourd'hui* est une sombre merde. Il n'en a pas toujours t ainsi.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le modle Allemand *d'aujourd'hui* est une sombre merde. Il n'en a pas toujours t ainsi.


Oui d'accord mais on ne vit pas dans le pass  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Sur le travail et l'emploi (deux notions distinctes mais souvent confondues) j'ai une vision trs marxiste. Je n'ai donc pas grand chose de nouveau  apporter au dbat.
> 
> Sauf peut-tre sur un point, mais qui est dlicat et surtout, qui va  l'encontre de l'pistm contemporaine. Il serait donc long et fastidieux d'en exposer convenablement l'ontologie.
> Je vais essayer malgr tout d'en proposer rapidement l'ide. Cela concerne l'emploi, et non le travail. Je conois l'emploi comme une ressource (au sens conomique de la thorie des jeux). Et tant donn que je suis communiste, je crois* que cette ressource, comme les autres, devrait tre rationnellement rpartie.
> 
> * on voit bien que je me positionne, ici, au niveau de l'opinion (utilisation du verbe "croire"). Pour passer une tape de rationalit, il faudrait vraiment de longues explications que je n'ai pas le temps de dvelopper ici. Si vous tes curieux, je vous invite  jeter un coup dil sur les notions de "honte promthenne" et de "conatus", qui constituent les fondations de mon point de vue.


Pourquoi le travail serait une ressource ? Qu'entends-tu par l ? 

Pour ma part, la seule chose dont je rve c'est de passer aux 32h ou aux 4/5, dans un environnement de travail moins toxique (a.k.a pas des open space o on ne peut rellement travailler qu'entre 12h et 14h et aprs 18h en raison du vacarme permanent). On deviendrait enfin productifs.

----------


## halaster08

> Voil la vido dont je parlais cette aprs-midi


Un peu tard mais j'ai pas pu couter la vido avant, je voudrais revenir la dessus.

De base je suis plutt d'accord avec Mlenchon sur ce sujet, mais franchement c'est pas un peu trop facile pour un homme politique de convaincre que son point de vue est meilleur que celui d'une bande de jeunes inexpriment? (et pas les plus brillant en plus, celui qui parlait le plus tait tellement carricatural qu'on pourrait le croire sorti d'un casting de tl-ralit)
Certes on vite la langue de bois classique de politicien vs politicien, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est plus de la pub gratuite pour l'invit qu'un vrai dbat.

ps: Quelqu'un connait le nom de l'mission? je me demande s'il y a eu d'autres, et si on peut trouver les vod.

----------


## TallyHo

> celui qui parlait le plus tait tellement carricatural qu'on pourrait le croire sorti d'un casting de tl-ralit


Pourquoi pas ? Ce ne serait pas la premire fois que a arrive... Et puis de toute faon on sait trs bien que les missions politiques sont tlcommandes en France, les journalistes passent les questions en revue avec le politique avant l'mission. Donc on peut trs bien imaginer que les invits sont aussi choisis et briefs.

----------


## Grogro

> Elle obtient un BEPC au collge des Lilas avant de commencer  travailler dans une agence du Crdit lyonnais,  16 ans, comme mcanographe. En 1963, elle est mute au sige central et y reste durant toute sa vie professionnelle en tant qu'employe et militante syndicale. Alors qu'elle est cadre depuis plusieurs annes, elle part  la retraite en 2000.


C'tait encore possible dans les annes 60 : partir tout en bas de l'chelle et finir cadre dans une mme structure. Un de mes grands-pres, plus gs de 7 ans, avait fait de mme en entrant ouvrier  14 ans chez Peugeot et en finissant ingnieur. La socit tait nettement moins sgrge que maintenant vis  vis du diplme. Qu'est-ce qui a bien pu changer entre temps ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Escapetiger
> Elle obtient un BEPC au collge des Lilas avant de commencer  travailler dans une agence du Crdit lyonnais,  16 ans, comme mcanographe. En 1963, elle est mute au sige central et y reste durant toute sa vie professionnelle en tant qu'employe et militante syndicale. Alors qu'elle est cadre depuis plusieurs annes, elle part  la retraite en 2000.


Quand je lis ce pedigree(et je sais lire entre les lignes les pedigrees des animaux politiques) ,je suis confort dans mon jugement...
Dballons les archives des employs du Crdit Lyonnais:
Combien de pauvres mcanos femmes aux doigts recroquevills ont russi :
- hop  se faire muter  la direction gnrale du crdit lyonnais ...Ca a du bon et on voit les grands manitous  tous les jours ..
- devenir cadres(sans diplme) comme Arlette..Il ne doit pas y avoir  des masses de ces pauvres mcanos  et  le rester jusqu' la retraite (un bonhomme sorti N fois  d'HEC  ne peut conserver le mme poste ,le mme grade ,au mme bureau toute sa vie)...
Le prsident-pacha-bey  du syndicat national algrien et ceux qui l'ont prcd taient tous de "povres"  magasiniers   devenus parfois des pachas-ministres ,alors que tous les magasiniers ordinaires sont morts magasiniers (de "povres" paysans, comme les appelle  Fernand  Raynaud dans ses sketches )....
Non , ces gens ont pour mtier celui de nous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes ....

Quant  aux germains d'outre-rhin ,on sait que les protestants ont pour Dieu ,ARBEIT  ZOUF...!!!
Comme les mozabites(secte au sud) en Algrie ,ils adorent et prient le TRAVAIL au lieu d'Allah...
Avec une telle philosophie ,pas tonnant que le Patron et l'ouvrier sont tous les deux chapitres par le Pasteur ,car ils taient absents  l'ARBEIT....
Quelqu'un qui ne travaille pas dans les pays germaniques est mis au ban de la socit entire !!!

----------


## TallyHo

> Qu'est-ce qui a bien pu changer entre temps ?


L'conomie, la mondialisation, la course aux profits, le toujours plus toujours plus vite, etc... Bref le drglement du business qui tait plus raisonn avant.

Mais aussi... L'cole avec sa dictature du Bac et des tudes qui nous a cr un complexe du diplme. A mon poque, il fallait le Bac et pas n'importe lequel... Le Bac G compta/commerce tait de la merde, limite si on ne nous disait pas qu'on y mettait les cas sociaux. Aujourd'hui les commerciaux et comptables ne souffrent pas du chmage.

Alors je ne te parle mme pas de la honte d'tre orient en CAP-BEP aprs le collge ou de faire les secondes professionnelles. Un pote  moi a t longtemps complex et trait de tout, de PD, de loser et j'en passe car il n'a trouv qu'un apprentissage en bijouterie-joaillerie. Sauf que maintenant il gagne deux fois plus que moi dans une maison de luxe.

On pourrait discuter longtemps des erreurs de l'cole car a continue encore maintenant... Mais l'Education Nationale ne se bouge pas comme a et, en plus, c'est une administration qui est terriblement imbue d'elle-mme...

----------


## halaster08

> Mais aussi... L'cole avec sa dictature du Bac [...]
> On pourrait discuter longtemps des erreurs de l'cole car a continue encore maintenant... Mais l'Education Nationale ne se bouge pas comme a et, en plus, c'est une administration qui est terriblement imbue d'elle-mme...


Je pense que tu te trompe de coupable, c'est pas l'cole qui impose la dictacture du bac (voire du bac+5 de nos jours) mais la socit, c'est le recruteur qui demande toujours de plus en plus de diplome, a mon poque c'tait plus les parents qui poussaient les enfants a faire des bac gnraux qui ne leurs plaisaient pas, plutt que les filire pro que tu mentionne.

----------


## TallyHo

Je n'ai pas trop l'impression de me tromper... Je revois encore les runions d'informations et d'orientation o on nous disait de faire tel mtier car a valait tant... J'ai retrouv le mme discours pendant les tudes aprs bac "Vous valez tant et pas moins !".

Je n'ai pas non plus l'impression de me tromper quand je revois la tte des profs au collge quand on avait nos rsultats d'orientation en face de ceux qui taient orients dans les filires pro... Une tte du style "pauvre gosse".

Je n'ai pas trop l'impression de me tromper quand nos profs de lyce nous brandissaient la menace de l'orientation en G comme je disais avant.

Etc...

Surement que les parents ont un rle dans ce complexe du Bac et des tudes mais l'Education Nationale n'est pas exempte de responsabilits pour autant. La meilleure preuve est qu'elle fait tout pour "faciliter" l'obtention de celui-ci par des jeux de coefficients et d'options. C'est ainsi qu'on peut se retrouver avec une moyenne suprieure  20/20 sans pour autant avoir eu 20/20  toutes les matires.

Par contre, l'apprentissage en a pris un sacr coup derrire la tte...

----------


## Grogro

> Quant  aux germains d'outre-rhin ,on sait que les protestants ont pour Dieu ,ARBEIT  ZOUF...!!!
> Comme les mozabites(secte au sud) en Algrie ,ils adorent et prient le TRAVAIL au lieu d'Allah...


Ca te dirait de laisser le mpris coutumier des arabes pour les berbres aux portes du forum ? On dirait les prjugs des europens envers les arabes.  ::roll::

----------


## micka132

> Ca te dirait de laisser le mpris coutumier des arabes pour les berbres aux portes du forum ? On dirait les prjugs des europens envers les arabes.


Ou tu peux faire preuve de tolrance, dont notre socit se gargarise ::ptdr:: .

----------


## Zirak

> Ou tu peux faire preuve de tolrance, dont notre socit se gargarise.


Donc faut qu'il tolre le manque de tolrance d'un autre ? C'est pas un peu contradictoire ? ^^

----------


## micka132

> Donc faut qu'il tolre le manque de tolrance d'un autre ? C'est pas un peu contradictoire ? ^^


Je n'impose rien, la tolrance n'est pas donn  tout le monde.
Seulement dans notre socit on confond trs largement tolrance et indiffrence, et on le voit rapidement sur les sujets qui drange, justement ceux ou la tolrance est possible  ::roll:: .
Ce qui le drange ici c'est effectivement l'intolrance manifeste de Mabrouki, et faire preuve de tolrance ce serait d'accepter ces penss. Mais j'accepte bien volontiers de ne pas tre tolrant ce qui est me semble beaucoup plus raliste que les slogans  la con de nos bien pensant, qui seraient meme capable de sortir une belle phrase comme "pas de tolrance pour les intolrants" or l c'est un stackoverflow  ::aie:: .

----------


## Invit

> Donc faut qu'il tolre le manque de tolrance d'un autre ? C'est pas un peu contradictoire ? ^^


On nage en plein dans a en ce moment. On peut pas dire aux racistes qu'ils sont racistes ou aux homophobes qu'ils sont homophobes.
Cette semaine Christine Boutin a t condamne pour avoir dit que l'homosexualit est une abomination, et la prsidente d'Act Up a t condamne pour avoir dit que la Manif pour Tous tait homophobe. Tout se vaut, tout est au mme niveau, tout n'est qu'opinion et ressenti et on doit pas juger parce que juger c'est mal.
C'est fatiguant et inquitant.

----------


## Grogro

> Un peu tard mais j'ai pas pu couter la vido avant, je voudrais revenir la dessus.
> 
> De base je suis plutt d'accord avec Mlenchon sur ce sujet, mais franchement c'est pas un peu trop facile pour un homme politique de convaincre que son point de vue est meilleur que celui d'une bande de jeunes inexpriment? (et pas les plus brillant en plus, celui qui parlait le plus tait tellement carricatural qu'on pourrait le croire sorti d'un casting de tl-ralit)
> Certes on vite la langue de bois classique de politicien vs politicien, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est plus de la pub gratuite pour l'invit qu'un vrai dbat.
> 
> ps: Quelqu'un connait le nom de l'mission? je me demande s'il y a eu d'autres, et si on peut trouver les vod.


On parle aussi d'un spectacle tlvis  grande audience. Il y a une forte slection pour dnicher les participants les plus caricaturaux, comme dans une bonne mission de tl-ralit o l'on va chercher les kks les plus gratins. C'est gratifiant pour le tlspectateur moyen ("dans le fond, je ne suis pas si con"). C'est la version tlvise du dner de con. Ce sont des bons clients comme on dit dans le mtier et c'est l'idal pour faire le buzz. C'est aussi pour cela que des Mlenchon, Zemmour, Finkie sont des habitus de tous les plateaux tls : pour leur emphase et leurs outrances. On leur pardonne leur politiquement incorrect tant que a fait le buzz, tant qu'on reste dans une certaine limite borderline.

----------


## micka132

> Tout se vaut, tout est au mme niveau, tout n'est qu'opinion et ressenti et on doit pas juger parce que juger c'est mal.
> C'est fatiguant et inquitant.


Je vois pas 36 options> la libert d'expression ne peut tre que totale, sinon c'est une libert conditionnelle. On est dans une socit o elle est conditionnelle mais on te matraque qu'elle est totale ce qui donne des jugements  gomtrie variable, tiraills entre des lois parfois contradictoires.

----------


## Invit

> Je vois pas 36 options> la libert d'expression ne peut tre que totale


Alors une bonne fois pour toute, la libert d'expression c'est uniquement ne pas tre poursuivi pour ses propos. Rien de plus. En ce moment c'est un peu comme la lacit, on lui fait dire beaucoup de choses. Exemple : priver Zemmour d'antenne ou de pas vouloir faire assister sa classe  une propagande de Lorant Deutsh c'est une atteinte  la libert d'expression. La libert d'expression ne garantit pas  chacun  une tribune pour s'exprimer. Premier point.

Deuxime point : la libert d'expression ne met pas  l'abris de la contradiction. Je ne veux pas que la loi interdise Mabrouki ou quiconque de dire des trucs, mais dire qu'il est intolrant n'est pas une atteinte  la libert d'expression. Par contre, dire qu'on devrait se taire par tolrance...

----------


## micka132

> Alors une bonne fois pour toute, la libert d'expression c'est uniquement ne pas tre poursuivi pour ses propos.


Exactement, c'est toi qui parles de deux jugements, donc de poursuites pour des propos et dont tu estimes les verdicts tendancieux. J'explique juste que si on ne veut pas des verdicts plus ou moins alatoires il faut soit tout autoriser, soit avoir une liste parfaitement tablie de ce qui n'est pas autoris. L'entre deux c'est nous, et visiblement ca ne te plait pas !



> Je ne veux pas que la loi interdise Mabrouki ou quiconque de dire des trucs, mais dire qu'il est intolrant n'est pas une atteinte  la libert d'expression. Par contre, dire qu'on devrait se taire par tolrance...


Mais je ne souhaites pas que tu n'aies pas le droit dtre toi aussi intolrant. C'est juste que je suis pas certain que tu vois de l'intolrance dans le fait de demander  quelqu'un de modrer ses propos parcequ'ils ne te conviennent pas.

----------


## TallyHo

La libert d'expression ne peut tre que permissive sinon il n'y a pas de relle libert et on est dans une dictature intellectuelle / de la bien pensance / du non dit / etc...

Je suis pour une libert totale mais avec des garde-fous lgaux quand mme, il ne s'agit pas non plus d'insulter tout le monde toute la journe. Je n'aime pas la censure, a fait plus de mal que de bien au final car on ne peut rpondre qu' ce qu'on a entendu... Et si on bride la parole, on ne peut pas rtorquer ou expliquer et a laisse planer des doutes.

Pire ! Le cerveau humain n'aimant pas le doute, il va chercher  combler lui-mme ce qu'on lui cache et c'est l que les risques de dviances commencent, que les gens vont chercher d'autres sources parfois malsaines, etc... C'est exactement l-dessus que les sectes jouent par exemple.

----------


## macslan

> On parle aussi d'un spectacle tlvis  grande audience. Il y a une forte slection pour dnicher les participants les plus caricaturaux, comme dans une bonne mission de tl-ralit o l'on va chercher les kks les plus gratins. C'est gratifiant pour le tlspectateur moyen ("dans le fond, je ne suis pas si con"). C'est la version tlvise du dner de con. Ce sont des bons clients comme on dit dans le mtier et c'est l'idal pour faire le buzz. C'est aussi pour cela que des Mlenchon, Zemmour, Finkie sont des habitus de tous les plateaux tls : pour leur emphase et leurs outrances. On leur pardonne leur politiquement incorrect tant que a fait le buzz, tant qu'on reste dans une certaine limite borderline.


Et en Suisse on a Freysinger

----------


## Grogro

> Je vois pas 36 options> la libert d'expression ne peut tre que totale, sinon c'est une libert conditionnelle. On est dans une socit o elle est conditionnelle mais on te matraque qu'elle est totale ce qui donne des jugements  gomtrie variable, tiraills entre des lois parfois contradictoires.


Tout  fait, et les hurlements d'hystrie des policiers de la pense chaque fois qu'une personnalit publique sort une connerie plus grosse qu'elle ne font qu'accroitre la mdiatisation de l'cume par effet de loupe. Twitter acclre prodigieusement ce phnomne. Et plus l'on tentera de bannir toute forme de pense non conforme de l'espace public, plus on renforcera l'effet Streisand. A chaque manuvre de terrorisme intellectuel contre Zemmour, il se vend tout une cargaison supplmentaire de ses bouquins, par rtro-action. Les militants politiques, peu importe le bord, sont toujours bien trop simplistes pour comprendre les effets non linaires.

En matire de libert d'expression, elle se doit d'tre effectivement soit totale, soit inexistante et en ce cas, on assume publiquement Madame Anastasie comme pendant la troisime rpublique. La troisime voie pourrait tre d'accepter tout sur le fond, en acceptant que le citoyen puisse tre un adulte responsable de ses choix, mais pas sur la forme en rcusant les propos manipulateurs, suivant les enseignements de Philippe Breton (lire la parole manipule) : retrouver l'essence de la rhtorique classique.

----------


## r0d

> J'explique juste que si on ne veut pas des verdicts plus ou moins alatoires il faut soit tout autoriser, soit avoir une liste parfaitement tablie de ce qui n'est pas autoris. L'entre deux c'est nous, et visiblement ca ne te plait pas !


La loi prcise exactement ce qui n'est pas autoris. Donc si, cette liste existe.
La libert d'expression totale n'existe pas en vrit. Le pays le plus libertaire sur ce point est les USA, mais mme l-bas, on ne peut pas tout dire. Il y a notamment des lois concernant la diffamation.
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce n'est pas si simple que cela. Octroyer le droit de dire n'importe quoi est-il vraiment une bonne chose? Moi je crois qu'il faut essayer, mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit vraiment possible.




> Mais je ne souhaites pas que tu n'aies pas le droit dtre toi aussi intolrant. C'est juste que je suis pas certain que tu vois de l'intolrance dans le fait de demander  quelqu'un de modrer ses propos parcequ'ils ne te conviennent pas.


Je ne comprends pas bien quelle dfinition tu donnes au mot "intolrance". Est-ce tre intolrant de dire que l'on est pas d'accord avec quelqu'un?

----------


## r0d

> En matire de libert d'expression, elle se doit d'tre effectivement soit totale, soit inexistante et en ce cas, on assume publiquement Madame Anastasie comme pendant la troisime rpublique. La troisime voie pourrait tre d'accepter tout sur le fond, en acceptant que le citoyen puisse tre un adulte responsable de ses choix, mais pas sur la forme en rcusant les propos manipulateurs, suivant les enseignements de Philippe Breton (lire la parole manipule) : retrouver l'essence de la rhtorique classique.


Le problme c'est que les "propos manipulateurs" c'est extrmement subjectif comme notion. Donc difficilement applicable au niveau lgal.
Je viens de commander "la parole manipule" (merci pour la rfrence), on verra quand je l'aurai lu. Mais j'ai peur que le problme ne soit pas au niveau de la rhtorique, mais plutt au niveau de la dialectique. Avant de parler, il faut d'abord savoir penser. L'homme pense mal, nous le savons. Il pense vite, mais mal. Les clichs, les prjugs, les strotypes, tout a se sont des simplifications qui nous permettent de penser vite, mais qui nous font penser mal. Je pense donc qu'il y a un travail  faire sur la pense, via la dialectique, avant de faire ce travail sur le discours. La rhtorique (phnomne) est autant ncessaire que la dialectique (noumne), mais je pense qu'elle doit tre travaille aprs. Un peu comme on apprend  compter (noumne) avant d'aller  un sminaire de mathmatique (phnomne).

----------


## dlandelle

> La loi prcise exactement ce qui n'est pas autoris.


Ces lois (Gayssot etc) sont anticonstitutionnelles, les droits de l'Homme noncent clairement la libert d'expression - si frntiquement rclame par les tyrans aprs la mise en scne macabre de Charlie.

Un vide juridique provient du fait qu' l'poque de la DDHC il n'y avait pas de micro, ni d'outillage de propagande moderne permettant  un trou de balle de contaminer le cerveau de millions d'tre humains sous perfusion en quelques secondes.

La menace de dictature est proportionnelle  la capacit de matraquage des populations par des outils de diffusion massive.

Tant qu'on est dans son coin, et qu'on se contente de dire entre carottes que les patates c'est dgueulasse - ce qui demande un niveau d'intelligence lmentaire - tout va bien.

Comme disait l'excellent Pierre Desproges, on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde ;-) et surtout pas avec des millions de victimes de la sodomie rpublicaine, qui  force de subir ... vont finir par dverser leur colre sur n'importe qui (et cela fait partie du plan des matres).

----------


## Grogro

> Le problme c'est que les "propos manipulateurs" c'est extrmement subjectif comme notion. Donc difficilement applicable au niveau lgal.
> Je viens de commander "la parole manipule" (merci pour la rfrence), on verra quand je l'aurai lu. Mais j'ai peur que le problme ne soit pas au niveau de la rhtorique, mais plutt au niveau de la dialectique. Avant de parler, il faut d'abord savoir penser. L'homme pense mal, nous le savons. Il pense vite, mais mal. Les clichs, les prjugs, les strotypes, tout a se sont des simplifications qui nous permettent de penser vite, mais qui nous font penser mal. Je pense donc qu'il y a un travail  faire sur la pense, via la dialectique, avant de faire ce travail sur le discours. La rhtorique (phnomne) est autant ncessaire que la dialectique (noumne), mais je pense qu'elle doit tre travaille aprs. Un peu comme on apprend  compter (noumne) avant d'aller  un sminaire de mathmatique (phnomne).


Tout  fait. Ce n'est pas applicable au niveau lgal, c'est une hygine intellectuelle  dvelopper pendant l'ducation. C'est une thique de la communication et du dbat. On accepte qu'on puisse tout dire, mais la faon de le dire importe. On conoit aisment que c'est un projet d'ducation rvolutionnaire  mme de mettre  bas des dcennies de marketing, de discours politiques, de discours managrial, et de "communication". Ce dont tu parles au sujet de la rhtorique et de la dialectique, c'est le topo des bouquins suivant de Philippe Breton. Quant aux deux vitesses de la penses que tu voques, ce sont les travaux de Daniel Kahneman (_thinking fast and slow_).

----------


## micka132

> La loi prcise exactement ce qui n'est pas autoris. Donc si, cette liste existe.


Interdiction de discours d'incitation  la haine. En voila un truc de prcis!



> La libert d'expression totale n'existe pas en vrit.
> ....
> ....
> Octroyer le droit de dire n'importe quoi est-il vraiment une bonne chose?


Dans une anarchie peut tre? Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne chose, parce que comme toujours il y en a qui vont en abuser. 
Mais encore une fois ce qui me gonfle c'est que l'on est pas dans une socit libre d'expression MAIS pourtant il y a une bonne part de la population qui croit l'tre et le gouvernement s'en sert pour justifier en son nom tout un tas d'action trs discutables. 




> Je ne comprends pas bien quelle dfinition tu donnes au mot "intolrance". Est-ce tre intolrant de dire que l'on est pas d'accord avec quelqu'un?


C'est pourtant cris dans la phrase que tu cites : "intolrance le fait de demander  quelqu'un de modrer ses propos parce quils ne te conviennent pas.", qui s'appuient sur les phrases de Grogro



> Ca te dirait de laisser le mpris coutumier des arabes pour les berbres aux portes du forum ? On dirait les prjugs des europens envers les arabes.


Si je dis "en France je n'aime pas que dans la rue des femmes mettent un voile."
On va me dire que c'est un propos inacceptable, qu'il faut faire preuve de tolrance. Or il ne peut y avoir de tolrance que sur un sujet que l'on dsapprouve, sinon on appel a de lindiffrence.
Sur un sujet que l'on aime pas on va pouvoir tolrer (laisser faire les gens). Si en revanche on ne laisse pas faire, en disant par exemple : "Ca te dirait de laisser ton voile  la maison" l on fait preuve d'intolrance.
Ma phrase n'est donc pas de l'intolrance et a rpond  ta question "Est-ce tre intolrant de dire que l'on est pas d'accord avec quelqu'un". 

Le problme c'est que c'est pas facile dtre tolrant, a peu prs autant que dtre altruiste, mais comme beaucoup de nos valeurs rpublicaines on se croit en tre remplis ce qui donne l aussi un sentiment de supriorit vis  vis d'autres peuples...

----------


## Mat.M

> Est ce que tu crois vraiment que les candidats actuels ont potass leurs programmes pendant des annes de travail acharn ?


l'exercice de la politique en France n'a jamais t d'avoir un programme...proposer un programme a c'est marqu en gros dans les manuels scolaires  ::mrgreen:: 
a c'est que les lycens et les tudiants apprennent  ::aie:: 
Cela s'exprime aussi de manire formelle, dans les dbats mdiatiques.

L'exercice de la politique c'est avant tout tre un stratge politique, djouer les attaques de l'opposition lorsqu'on est au gouvernement entre autres,djouer les mouvements de tectoniques des plaques.
Dans un pays de ( trs ) vieille tradition de conflits et opposition politique qu'est la France

Il faut arrter de croire que la France a se dirige comme la Sude ou l'Allemagne avec un premier ministre ou un chancelier.
Le systme politique en France est trs particulier , aprs tout c'est pas pour rien qu'il y a des sicles d'histoire derrire..

la Politique en France et son exercice n'est pas non plus un processus mcanique administratif comme aux USA par exemple ( quoique...)
La poltique franaise c'est le jeu des rseaux d'influence avant tout ; la gestion et le fonctionnement mcanique , bte et mchant de la puissance publique c'est la face visible de l'iceberg..

donc pour ce qui est des "techniciens" comme Mr Macron ,certes  sans doute comptent, capables de prendre en main un pays comme la France je n'y crois pas trop



> Ces lois (Gayssot etc) sont anticonstitutionnelles,.


c'est un non-sens ce qui est crit....une loi n'est jamais vote si elle a pour objectif de dstabiliser le droit constitutionnel ou alors c'est prparer un coup d'Etat (j'ai pas tout suvi avec Gayssot )

----------


## dlandelle

> Il faut arrter de croire que la France a se dirige comme la Sude ou l'Allemagne ...


 ::mouarf::  la race franaise est tellement diffrente du reste du monde ?
moi je crois au contraire que franais, syrien, amricain, c'est tous des pauvres hommes
quand ils vont pisser, tout se monde se la tient pareil, faut arrter de se croire diffrent
on est tous des tre humains, enfin j'espre

----------


## Mat.M

> la race franaise est tellement diffrente du reste du monde ?


petite prcision je n'ai pas employ le terme de "race" il me semble que c'est faire une utilisation impropre de ce terme...
je pense que le terme "nation" ou "peuple franais" serait plus appropri (sans vouloir disserter et polmiquer sur 50pages)
 ::mrgreen:: 
ensuite oui le peuple Franais, le systme "rpublicain" et politique franais( par rpublicain j'entends la conception franaise videmment, pas celle amricaine ) est particulier par rapport au reste du monde.Il possde une certaine singularit...qui  a t faonne au cours des sicles



> moi je crois au contraire que franais, syrien, amricain, c'est tous des pauvres hommes
> quand ils vont pisser, tout se monde se la tient pareil, faut arrter de se croire diffrent
> on est tous des tre humains, enfin j'espre


oui je suis bien d'accord mais l c'est exprimer une vision anthropologique de l'homme...
je suis d'accord que tout le monde se la tient pareil de mme que l'homme de cro-magnon
Mais depuis l'homme de Cro-magnon l'humanit s'est transforme en civilisation que je sache... ::D: 

et puis on a eu le Sicle des Lumires tout de mme ( et maintenant Onfray, Zemmour non je plaisante  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## TallyHo

Ha ou les fameuses Lumires... On attend toujours d'tre clair alors...  ::roll:: 




> c'est un non-sens ce qui est crit....une loi n'est jamais vote si elle a pour objectif de dstabiliser le droit constitutionnel ou alors c'est prparer un coup d'Etat (j'ai pas tout suvi avec Gayssot )


Ce ne serait pas la premire fois qu'une loi est retoque. Cette loi est conteste chez les intellos et autres historiens. Personnellement je suis contre ce genre de lois, je prfre un dbat d'ides qui est plus pdagogique  mon avis.

----------


## dlandelle

> "race" il me semble que c'est faire une utilisation impropre de ce terme...


Oui bien sr, je faisais le pitre, un peu comme Coluche quand il disait qu'en politique franaise ... on tait champion du monde.

Il y a 280 rpufric / ripoubliques dans le monde, et les oligarques du monde entier s'touffent dans leur pognon pendant que le reste de la plante crve de faim, un enfant brons toutes les 3 secondes si j'en crois les communiquants spcialistes du domaine (sale boulot).

Etienne Chouard explique a trs bien, on vote pour des gens qui aprs se gavent sur notre dos tout en se prosternant devant les quelques malades qui possdent les clef de la planche  billets.

Toutes les lois qui passent en se moment en 49-3 sont sclrates, contre le peuple, et mnent  la guerre,  commencer par la soumission totale de l'arme franaise  l'Otan depuis Avril 2016. Nos militaires passent leur temps  balancer de la bombe GPS sur des civils qui ne nous ont jamais rien fait de mal. Cela va forcment nous retomber sur la gueule de massacrer des gens comme a...

----------


## GPPro

Apparemment le changement ils vont l'avoir de l'autre cot de l'ocan  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

Je me demande s'il va encore dire que les lections sont truques

----------


## GPPro

Elles le sont. Les mdias spamment des sondages avec des rsultats qui sont ceux qui veulent voir en esprant que cela influence le rsultat. Il a gagn malgr a. Mais bon, vus les profils des deux candidats je pense que pour le reste du monde c'est une bonne chose. Par contre pour les citoyens US qui sont hispaniques/noirs/homos etc. a va tre un trs sale moment  passer.

----------


## Grogro

> Je me demande s'il va encore dire que les lections sont truques


Elles le sont bien sr, comme toutes les lections. Par les deux camps simultanment. Tu as une ide des mcanismes plus ou moins subtils ? Les dmocrates trafiquent des machines de vote comme l'ont fait les partisans de Bush en 2000 et en 2004, les rpublicains empchent ou dissuadent fortement les minorits, massivement dmocrates, de voter ds qu'ils le peuvent. Ce sont des magouilles locales trs classiques. Je ne parle mme pas du redcoupage des districts lectoraux (mais a ne concerne pas les prsidentielles je crois, a concerne le congrs). C'est tellement institutionnalis qu'il y a un vocable pour cela : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerrym...Voting_systems

----------


## ManusDei

> la race franaise est tellement diffrente du reste du monde ?
> moi je crois au contraire que franais, syrien, amricain, c'est tous des pauvres hommes
> quand ils vont pisser, tout se monde se la tient pareil, faut arrter de se croire diffrent
> on est tous des tre humains, enfin j'espre


Venant de quelqu'un qui a vcu  l'tranger, oui, on a carrment pas les mmes modes de vie ou de pense. 
Et pourtant je suis rest dans des pays occidentaux.

----------


## macslan

> Elles le sont bien sr, comme toutes les lections. Par les deux camps simultanment. Tu as une ide des mcanismes plus ou moins subtils ? Les dmocrates trafiquent des machines de vote comme l'ont fait les partisans de Bush en 2000 et en 2004, les rpublicains empchent ou dissuadent fortement les minorits, massivement dmocrates, de voter ds qu'ils le peuvent. Ce sont des magouilles locales trs classiques. Je ne parle mme pas du redcoupage des districts lectoraux (mais a ne concerne pas les prsidentielles je crois, a concerne le congrs). C'est tellement institutionnalis qu'il y a un vocable pour cela : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerrym...Voting_systems


Le truc c'est que c'est surtout que le vote populaire n'est pas celui qui compte vraiment

----------


## TallyHo

Comme dans toute "dmocratie reprsentative"...  ::roll:: 

Sinon pour la diffrence des peuples, oui c'est vident qu'il y en a. Il suffit juste de regarder dans la vie courante, les sudistes mangent plus tard et ils font la sieste l'aprs-midi ; si tu ne le sais pas quand tu veux faire du business en tant nordique, a surprend au dbut de voir des boites et/ou magasins ferms jusqu' 16 heures... Dans les faons de vivre aussi, exemple con : le rt n'a pas la mme signification suivant le pays.

----------


## Grogro

Pourquoi Mlenchon est ostracis  la fois par la pseudo-gche mdiatique bienpensante, et par les oukases socialopes : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...nit-melenchon/

Au fond ce qui se joue est pour moi limpide : faire le mnage  gauche et prsenter un candidat unique face  une droite divise. Par clientlisme et chantage, faire plier le PCF, et marginaliser le parti de gauche pour mieux faire clater un front de gauche de toute faon tiraill entre ces deux tendance irrconciliable : des ultras bobos hors sol d'un ct, des populistes fidles aux valeurs de la vieille gauche de l'autre. Du ct des "verts", l'viction brutale de Duflot par la base sonne le glas : un candidat de la socit civile l'emporte contre une caricature d'apparatchik. Pour en avoir discut avec des militants, on s'oriente clairement vers un dsistement au profit du candidat socialiste par peur du FN. Et la victoire de Trump va crer un immense appel d'air en ce sens.

----------


## TallyHo

Tu oublies une chose dans ton raisonnement : le financement de la campagne.

Les candidats sont tenus par a et avec le retour d'ascenseur, Obama en a beaucoup fait. Pour Trump, vu qu'il est milliardaire, il faut voir si il a mis de sa poche. Si c'est le cas, il sera moins redevable des "lites". En France, je ne connais pas de candidat avec une capacit d'autofinancement donc il ou elle sera tenu par les cou*lles comme les autres, issu de la socit civile ou pas. Le seul avantage d'une personne comme a, c'est qu'elle a une faon diffrente de penser, elle n'a pas prformate par l'ENA.

Est ce que a suffit pour initier un changement ? Quand tu t'appelles Trump, que tu as une certaine puissance financire qui te permet de te retourner, tu peux en avoir rien  foutre de te planter en politique ou de te faire des ennemis. Quand tu es un politicard professionnel qui ne compte que sur le systme pour s'engraisser, tu en dpends donc tu es forcment moins tmraire.

----------


## el_slapper

> Tu oublies une chose dans ton raisonnement : le financement de la campagne.
> 
> Les candidats sont tenus par a et avec le retour d'ascenseur, Obama en a beaucoup fait. Pour Trump, vu qu'il est milliardaire, il faut voir si il a mis de sa poche. Si c'est le cas, il sera moins redevable des "lites". En France, je ne connais pas de candidat avec une capacit d'autofinancement donc il ou elle sera tenu par les cou*lles comme les autres, issu de la socit civile ou pas. Le seul avantage d'une personne comme a, c'est qu'elle a une faon diffrente de penser, elle n'a pas prformate par l'ENA.
> 
> Est ce que a suffit pour initier un changement ? Quand tu t'appelles Trump, que tu as une certaine puissance financire qui te permet de te retourner, tu peux en avoir rien  foutre de te planter en politique ou de te faire des ennemis. Quand tu es un politicard professionnel qui ne compte que sur le systme pour s'engraisser, tu en dpends donc tu es forcment moins tmraire.


Pas idiot, mais a prsuppose que Trump n'est pas idiot non plus. Qu'il n'est pas le seul jouet de ses pulsions comme il l'a montr dans la campagne. Que ce rle de troll absolu tait un rle de composition, et qu'il est rellement capable de faire une analyse fine de la situation. J'ai un doute. Doute fond sur le tmoignage de Kasich,  qui il aurait dit "je te prends comme VP, tu aurais les affaires intrieures...et extrieures".

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu oublies une chose dans ton raisonnement : le financement de la campagne.
> 
> Les candidats sont tenus par a et avec le retour d'ascenseur, Obama en a beaucoup fait. Pour Trump, vu qu'il est milliardaire, il faut voir si il a mis de sa poche. Si c'est le cas, il sera moins redevable des "lites". En France, je ne connais pas de candidat avec une capacit d'autofinancement donc il ou elle sera tenu par les cou*lles comme les autres, issu de la socit civile ou pas. Le seul avantage d'une personne comme a, c'est qu'elle a une faon diffrente de penser, elle n'a pas prformate par l'ENA.
> 
> Est ce que a suffit pour initier un changement ? Quand tu t'appelles Trump, que tu as une certaine puissance financire qui te permet de te retourner, tu peux en avoir rien  foutre de te planter en politique ou de te faire des ennemis. Quand tu es un politicard professionnel qui ne compte que sur le systme pour s'engraisser, tu en dpends donc tu es forcment moins tmraire.


Il s'est dj associ  un dirigeant de Goldman Sachs  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> mais a prsuppose que Trump n'est pas idiot non plus.


Il ne l'est pas, tu ne peux pas arriver  ce niveau sans avoir une certaine intelligence. D'ailleurs c'est peut-tre une des rares qualits que je reconnais aux politiciens.

Sinon  part a, arrtons de parler uniquement du *Prsident Trump* (je le mets bien en gras car certains mdias n'ont toujours pas compris apparemment  ::roll:: )... Ce qui est bien avec son lection, c'est la nouvelle premire dame quand mme !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

> Pas idiot, mais a prsuppose que Trump n'est pas idiot non plus. Qu'il n'est pas le seul jouet de ses pulsions comme il l'a montr dans la campagne. Que ce rle de troll absolu tait un rle de composition, et qu'il est rellement capable de faire une analyse fine de la situation. J'ai un doute. Doute fond sur le tmoignage de Kasich,  qui il aurait dit "je te prends comme VP, tu aurais les affaires intrieures...et extrieures".


Il doit surtout donner maintenant des gages  sa majorit rpublicaine s'il a l'intention de gouverner un minimum. Probablement, abroger rapidement l'Obamacare et faire la baisse d'impts promise s'il veut lancer son grand plan d'investissement public dans les infrastructures (donc en augmentant joyeusement le dficit public). Une sorte de variante de relance keynsienne matine de politique de l'offre reaganienne. 

Pour la politique extrieure, c'est plus flou. 200 gnraux l'ont soutenu parait-il. S'il veut rompre avec linterventionnisme, il devra lutter contre le complexe militaro-industriel. S'il est plus finaud, il donne des gages aux faucons en poursuivant la dynamique d'Obama : acclrer la militarisation du pacifique et de la mer de Chine (rassurer le Vietnam, ramener le troll philippin qui lui ressemble beaucoup dans le giron US) en envoyant se faire foutre les allies du Moyen-Orient. C'est cohrent avec ses promesses de campagne : enculer les ptromonarchies complices du terrorisme, remplacer la russophobie d'tat par la sinophobie. Il peut avoir des allis au Pentagone, ce qui est sr c'est qu'au sein de l'tat profond la CIA et le FBI se dfient profondment de lui. Trump tant ce qu'il est (un obsd dominateur comme Clinton et DSK), ils ont peut-tre encore des billes contre lui pour le ramener  la niche si besoin est. Sauf s'il peut retourner ces agences en y plaant une marionnette  sa solde comme l'excutif a tendance  le faire. 

Reste le socle de sa campagne : la rupture avec le libre-change donc un des dogmes intangibles du parti rpublicain ("the freer the market, the freer the people"). Et l, le Congrs sera un putain d'obstacle  supposer qu'il puisse lgalement rvoquer les traits et fister l'OMC avec du verre pil. Peut-il invoquer un rfrendum pour contourner le problme ?

Autre interrogation : que va-t-il faire de l'aristocratie mdiatique corrompue ? Ils vont retourner leur veste pour lui sucer la bite maintenant qu'il est lu ? Il va tenter de contrler tatiquement les mdias ?

Est-ce qu'il va agir contre les femmes ? Est-ce qu'il va chier sur l'environnement ? Est-ce qu'il va faire du social histoire de chier un peu plus sur l'establishment rpublicain ?

----------


## TallyHo

Les merdias sont dcrdibiliss, ne t'inquite pas qu'il ne va pas se gner de le rappeler. Pour la sinophobie, maybe... Ne pas oublier que La Chine est le premier dtenteur de la dette US mme si elle semble s'en dfaire. Ne pas oublier non plus que les russes et les chinois voient un avenir commun. L'ours de Sibrie n'est pas du genre  faire des concessions, d'autant plus que l'Europe est en froid avec lui donc je ne le vois lcher La Chine pour les beaux yeux de Trump, mme si il lui a manifest une certaine sympathie.

Par contre, une petite soire bunga bunga dans le bureau ovale, l c'est clair que a va sortir un jour...  ::lol::

----------


## macslan

> Tu oublies une chose dans ton raisonnement : le financement de la campagne.
> 
> Les candidats sont tenus par a et avec le retour d'ascenseur, Obama en a beaucoup fait. Pour Trump, vu qu'il est milliardaire, il faut voir si il a mis de sa poche. Si c'est le cas, il sera moins redevable des "lites". En France, je ne connais pas de candidat avec une capacit d'autofinancement donc il ou elle sera tenu par les cou*lles comme les autres, issu de la socit civile ou pas. Le seul avantage d'une personne comme a, c'est qu'elle a une faon diffrente de penser, elle n'a pas prformate par l'ENA.
> 
> Est ce que a suffit pour initier un changement ? Quand tu t'appelles Trump, que tu as une certaine puissance financire qui te permet de te retourner, tu peux en avoir rien  foutre de te planter en politique ou de te faire des ennemis. Quand tu es un politicard professionnel qui ne compte que sur le systme pour s'engraisser, tu en dpends donc tu es forcment moins tmraire.


Ou plutt il a utilis l'argent de sa fondation

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Par contre, une petite soire bunga bunga dans le bureau ovale, l c'est clair que a va sortir un jour...


Tu veux dire que a va *commencer* par une grande fte bunga bunga?  ::mouarf:: 

Pour la politique trangre, ceux qui ont jou  Caravaneer 2, dans la campagne ct mchants, savent que Trump est en fait une marionette dans les mains de Poutine. Dans la vraie vie, la Douma a fait une ovation  l'annonce de la victoire de Trump, a n'est pas un hasard.

----------


## micka132

> Poutine


Franchement, avec toute les actions qu'on lui prte, ce mec est le plus grand gnie de tous les temps ::roll::

----------


## laerne

> Il ne l'est pas, tu ne peux pas arriver  ce niveau sans avoir une certaine intelligence. D'ailleurs c'est peut-tre une des rares qualits que je reconnais aux politiciens.


C'tait peut-tre vrai par le pass, mais maintenant que les gens en ont marre de  magouilleurs , ce n'est plus vrai.  On peut tre stupide et gagner : il faut avoir l'air plus honnte et de fournir de meilleures vies que ses adversaires pour suffisamment d'lecteurs.  C'est le paris qu'a russi Trump.  Mince, dj Bush tait loin d'tre une lumire, il a t prsident huit ans.

Oh, et je dis avoir l'air plus honnte et non pas tre plus honnte, parce qu'videmment,  un millionnaire foireux (six banqueroutes !) comme Trump est aussi corrompu que le reste de la caste politique.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...b0071a6e05666b
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016...-donor-fundrai

Alors oui ce sont des medias donc attention  la neutralit, mais pour le moment ces  merdias  font surtout cacher et mettre l'accent o ils prfrent, pas  fabriquer des histoires 100% de toutes pices (quoique fox news).  Ne balanons du Lgenpresse tout de suite




> Pour Trump, vu qu'il est milliardaire, il faut voir si il a mis de sa poche. Si c'est le cas, il sera moins redevable des "lites".


Il s'est auto-financ pour les primaires et a des fonds pour la campagne de l'lection gnrale.  L'auto-financement tait une stratgie gagnante, mais due par accident (une excuse donn par quelqu'un qui ne voulais pas collecter des fonds pour lui), pas  son intelligence.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/mckaycoppin...xLm#.wbVXmR1GM (la partie sur Spencer Zwick)




> Autre interrogation : que va-t-il faire de l'aristocratie mdiatique corrompue ? Ils vont retourner leur veste pour lui sucer la bite maintenant qu'il est lu ? Il va tenter de contrler tatiquement les mdias ?


Je n'en attend pas moins qu'un retournement de veste.  Les mdias qui sont corrompus, rendent compte  ceux qui ont du pouvoir ou de l'argent.  C'est--dire les gouvernements et les corporations.


J'espre que vous apprcierez tous le temps que j'ai mis  sourcer ce que je dis quand je peux  ::D:

----------


## TallyHo

> il faut avoir l'air plus honnte et de fournir de meilleures vies que ses adversaires pour suffisamment d'lecteurs.


Il a l'air honnte donc il s'adapte donc il est intelligent. Bush c'est diffrent, c'est du npotisme, c'tait la marionnette de sa famille. Et encore... Il est quand mme intelligent car il faut savoir communiquer, tre diplomate, etc... Si n'importe qui peut le faire, pourquoi n'es tu pas Prsident ou PDG milliardaire ? Aprs on peut me prtexter qu'ils ont des conseillers, des rseaux d'influence et blablabla... Oui mais a ne se fait pas comme a, il faut l aussi avoir une intelligence sociale, savoir se vendre, etc...

Quand tu dbats  la TV, tu as beau tre entrain et brief, tu auras toujours des imprvus et des rponses  faire au tac au tac, surtout aux US o les dbats sont plus libres et agressifs. Ca aussi c'est de l'intelligence. Quand tu es en face d'un banquier pour avoir des crdits pour ta boite, l aussi il faut avoir un minimum d'intelligence pour vendre le projet, trouver les bons arguments auxquels ton interlocuteur est sensible, c'est de l'intelligence.

Qu'on aime ou pas les politiciens ou les "leaders" en gnral, on ne peut pas dire qu'ils ont 0 de QI, ils ont une capacit d'adaptation et d'intelligence sociale.

----------


## Invit

> Au fond ce qui se joue est pour moi limpide : faire le mnage  gauche et prsenter un candidat unique face  une droite divise.


Gni ? D'o la droite est divise ? Si Jupp remporte la primaire, les seuls candidats de droite seront lui et Le Pen. Et peut-tre Dupont-Aignan s'il a les signatures, mais bon, 0.5% quoi. Si c'est Sarko il y aura juste Bayrou en plus.

A gauche il y aura un candidat PS, EELV, Mlenchon, Poutou et Arthaud. Sans parler de Macron qu'on sait pas trop o situer.




> Elles le sont. Les mdias spamment des sondages avec des rsultats qui sont ceux qui veulent voir en esprant que cela influence le rsultat. Il a gagn malgr a.


95% des mdias taient pro-Clinton et avec le dcompte final, elle devrait terminer avec plus de deux millions de voix d'avance (plus que Kennedy  l'poque). C'est donc que a marche. Trump a t favoris par le dcoupage lectoral.




> Par contre pour les citoyens US qui sont hispaniques/noirs/homos etc. a va tre un trs sale moment  passer.


Et encore. Les latinos ont pas mal vot pour lui malgr ses propos, plus que pour les candidats rpublicains des dernires lections. Pour les homos il a annonc hier qu'il ne reviendrait pas sur le mariage. Pour les mexicains, le fameux mur sera plutt un grillage, comme c'est dj le cas, et finalement il ne va expulser que les criminels, comme c'est dj le cas aussi. Il ne supprimera pas non plus le Obamacare mais l'amendera.

L o a risque de piquer, c'est concernant l'ducation avec un tar crationniste comme secrtaire d'Etat. Il compte galement nommer  la cour suprme des juges anti-avortement et pro-gun. C'est souvent des jugements de la cour suprme qui font des lois au niveau des tats, comme le mariage homo qui a t dclar lgal dans pas mal d'tats d'un coup.

Michael Moore crivait hier qu'il ne terminera probablement pas son mandat, qu'il sera destitu ou dmissionnera. Bon, c'est pas parce qu'il a vu juste un fois qu'il doit se prendre pour Nostradamus, mais Trump a actuellement 75 procs contre lui (oui, Sarko est un petit joueur) et contrairement  chez nous, le prsident n'est pas intouchable.

----------


## macslan

> Gni ? D'o la droite est divise ? Si Jupp remporte la primaire, les seuls candidats de droite seront lui et Le Pen. Et peut-tre Dupont-Aignan s'il a les signatures, mais bon, 0.5% quoi. Si c'est Sarko il y aura juste Bayrou en plus.
> 
> A gauche il y aura un candidat PS, EELV, Mlenchon, Poutou et Arthaud. Sans parler de Macron qu'on sait pas trop o situer.
> 
> 
> 95% des mdias taient pro-Clinton et avec le dcompte final, elle devrait terminer avec plus de deux millions de voix d'avance (plus que Kennedy  l'poque). C'est donc que a marche. Trump a t favoris par le dcoupage lectoral.
> 
> 
> Et encore. Les latinos ont pas mal vot pour lui malgr ses propos, plus que pour les candidats rpublicains des dernires lections. Pour les homos il a annonc hier qu'il ne reviendrait pas sur le mariage. Pour les mexicains, le fameux mur sera plutt un grillage, comme c'est dj le cas, et finalement il ne va expulser que les criminels, comme c'est dj le cas aussi. Il ne supprimera pas non plus le Obamacare mais l'amendera.
> ...


Tu es sr parce que Bush 

Et aussi quand tu vois que ses collaborateurs sont entrain de dire ha ceux qui taient contre nous ben on va se souvenir d'eux

----------


## Grogro

> Gni ? D'o la droite est divise ? Si Jupp remporte la primaire, les seuls candidats de droite seront lui et Le Pen. Et peut-tre Dupont-Aignan s'il a les signatures, mais bon, 0.5% quoi. Si c'est Sarko il y aura juste Bayrou en plus.


Si Jupp remporte la primaire, et s'il manuvre assez finement pour ramener Bayrou  bord. Pour moi, c'est le rsultat le plus probable mais le spectre politique est plus volatil que jamais (regardez la remonte express de Fillon, la volatilit n'est pas que sur les marchs financiers). Mon hypothse est que Valls et Hollande, en bon Machiavel du pauvre, font tout pour favoriser la victoire du candidat le plus ha : Sarkolon, tout en lui savonnant la planche avec les affaires (et ils en gardent largement sous le chapeau : il y a de quoi le foutre en taule pour mille ans). Pendant ce temps, on avance le pion Macron, baudruche mdiatique  l'tat pur, dont l'mancipation n'est que pure mise en scne. Rajoute Bayrou qui ratisse au centre, NDA et le FN qui ratisse  sa droite. J'appelle a une droite divise, et la droite est en 2016 plus divise qu'elle ne l'a jamais t depuis 95. 

Parce que ce qui est clairement en train de se jouer  gauche, c'est que les soi-disant "verts" et le PCF vont se coucher devant le candidat socialope par peur du FN. C'tait dj couru d'avance avant mme la victoire de Trump.

----------


## GPPro

Euh Bayrou a dj fait allgeance  Jupp hein...

----------


## ManusDei

Mlenchon sera candidat et il est gros  gauche, suffisamment pour dpasser la barre des 10% car il va rcuprer chez les autres partis de gauche, de quoi donner des sueurs froides au candidat PS.
Donc la gauche est moins divise mais pas mieux lotie.

----------


## micka132

> Gni ? D'o la droite est divise ? Si Jupp remporte la primaire, les seuls candidats de droite seront lui et Le Pen. Et peut-tre Dupont-Aignan s'il a les signatures, mais bon, 0.5% quoi. Si c'est Sarko il y aura juste Bayrou en plus.


T'as oubli le PS... ::roll::

----------


## el_slapper

> T'as oubli le PS...


On parle de positionnement tactique, l, pas de positionnement idologique.

----------


## Gunny

> Si Jupp remporte la primaire, et s'il manuvre assez finement pour ramener Bayrou  bord. Pour moi, c'est le rsultat le plus probable mais le spectre politique est plus volatil que jamais (regardez la remonte express de Fillon, la volatilit n'est pas que sur les marchs financiers). Mon hypothse est que Valls et Hollande, en bon Machiavel du pauvre, font tout pour favoriser la victoire du candidat le plus ha : Sarkolon, tout en lui savonnant la planche avec les affaires (et ils en gardent largement sous le chapeau : il y a de quoi le foutre en taule pour mille ans). Pendant ce temps, on avance le pion Macron, baudruche mdiatique  l'tat pur, dont l'mancipation n'est que pure mise en scne. Rajoute Bayrou qui ratisse au centre, NDA et le FN qui ratisse  sa droite. J'appelle a une droite divise, et la droite est en 2016 plus divise qu'elle ne l'a jamais t depuis 95. 
> 
> Parce que ce qui est clairement en train de se jouer  gauche, c'est que les soi-disant "verts" et le PCF vont se coucher devant le candidat socialope par peur du FN. C'tait dj couru d'avance avant mme la victoire de Trump.


Je pense qu'il y a de grosses chances que Jupp devienne notre prochain prsident. A mon avis il va gagner la primaire de LR car il est clairement  un niveau au dessus des autres, et son programme ratisse assez large pour rassembler les militants de tous bords. Son seul rival srieux est Sarkozy, mais je pense que mme  droite,  part son fan club personne n'en veut vraiment. Le FN va probablement faire un score plus lev que la dernire prsidentielle (je table sur environ 30%), ce qui qualifiera Le Pen pour le second tour. La gauche est encore et toujours divise, et au PS je vois mal qui aurait les paules d'un candidat srieux et populaire. Une partie des voix traditionnellement PS et dus par Hollande va aller vers : soit Mlenchon pour les plus  gauche, soit Jupp pour les plus centristes, soit Le Pen pour ceux qui se sentent trahis. Pas impossible du tout que le PdG fasse un meilleur score que le PS. Mais au final, Jupp rassemble large, du "centre gauche"  la droite de la droite, ce qui lui assurera assez de voix pour le second tour.
Donc on aura un second tour Le Pen-Jupp. Aprs les tolls du Brexit et de Trump, la gauche ne va pas risquer de se ridiculiser aux yeux du monde et appellera  voter Jupp. L'cart de voix ne sera pas aussi important qu'en 2002, mais Jupp gagnera quand mme avec une grosse majorit.
Bon, aprs je ne suis pas analyste, ce n'est que mon pronostic.

----------


## Grogro

C'est l'hypothse la plus probable. Et si le programme de Jupp est dsastreux, au moins il a la carrure d'un homme d'tat, ce qui sera une premire depuis Chirac. 

A gauche par contre, il n'est mme pas sr que Mlenchon puisse se prsenter. Toutes les magouilles seront bonnes pour qu'il n'obtienne pas ses parrainage. Si ce scnario se produit, pas sr que ses voix aillent au candidat de boboland.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est l'hypothse la plus probable. Et si le programme de Jupp est dsastreux, au moins il a la carrure d'un homme d'tat, ce qui sera une premire depuis Chirac. 
> 
> A gauche par contre, il n'est mme pas sr que Mlenchon puisse se prsenter. Toutes les magouilles seront bonnes pour qu'il n'obtienne pas ses parrainage. Si ce scnario se produit, pas sr que ses voix aillent au candidat de boboland.


Je pense que le blocage des parrainages se fera plus contre Macron que contre Mlenchon. Mais je pense qu'on aura les 2, et que le PS va se prendre une avoine bien mrite ! J'aimerais qu'il soit derrire Mlenchon ET derrire Macron, mais bon... faut pas rver. Comme en ce moment, je rve de voir Sarko se faire liminer au premier tour, coiff au poteau par Fillon.   :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai t trs surpris d'apprendre que Mlanchon avait du mal  avoir ses 500 signatures.
C'est seulement maintenant que je vois que c'est le PS qui essaie de le bloquer.

Mlachon a du changer depuis 2012, il est moins "frquentable" qu'avant ^^

Prsidentielle: Jean-Luc Mlenchon craint de ne pas avoir ses 500 parrainages



> Il accuse les responsables socialistes d'exercer des pressions pour l'empcher de participer au scrutin.


a vient avec a :
Que change la rforme des rgles de la prsidentielle, adopte par le Parlement ?



> *Pourquoi les "petits" partis y sont-ils hostiles ?*
> 
> Les critiques se focalisent principalement sur la substitution du "principe d'quit"  l'actuelle "rgle d'galit" des temps de parole des candidats. "Franchement, est-ce autre chose que verrouiller le dbat prsidentiel au profit de trois partis politiques dominants ?", s'indigne le prsident de l'UDI Jean-Christophe Lagarde.
> 
> Jean-Luc Mlenchon dnonce "la bande des trois" qui dresse "un barbel supplmentaire autour de ses intrts". Philippe Poutou, candidat du NPA en 2007 et 2012, assure  francetv info que "le PS a la volont d'liminer le moindre petit candidat  sa gauche, mme un candidat qui ne ferait que 1 ou 2%, comme moi".
> 
> Quant  la transparence des parrainages, certains redoutent qu'elle dcourage les lus. "Ce sera encore plus difficile pour un maire de donner son parrainage", estime le candidat Jean Lassalle  francetv info. Pour le dput MoDem, cette rforme est pense "pour favoriser les trois grands candidats, disqualifier les Verts et, si possible, Jean-Luc Mlenchon."


==========
Les socialistes ne sont vraiment pas sympa du tout...
Il aurait fallut faire exactement l'inverse de ce qu'ils ont fait...
L a avantage encore plus l'UMPSFN...

"Des sondages aux mentions plus prcises." ce qu'il faudrait faire c'est interdire tous les sondages dlections.
C'est trs nfaste les sondages.
C'est sympa pour les partis qui ont les moyens de payer les instituts de sondage, a donne un gros coup de pousse, mais a craint pour les petits partis.
Certaines personnes se disent "je voterai bien pour le partie Y mais les sondages disent qu'il va faire 0.7% donc a ne sert  rien" et a a ne va pas du tout.

Hollande rve d'un second tour PS / FN parce qu'apparemment le FN ne peut pas gagner.
Beaucoup pensent que Macron est une cration d'Hollande pour empcher Valls de devenir populaire et de gagner les primaires.

----------


## Zirak

De toutes faons ce systme de signature est compltement dbile ds le dpart...

Une norme majorit de maires font parti de l'UMPSFN; et on leur demande de filer leur signature  d'autres partis pour qu'il puisse se prsenter, donc grosso-modo, on leur demande de donner le droit  leurs *concurrents* de se prsenter... C'est idiot. Si je veux tre sr d'avoir une chance de gagner, bien sr que je vais faire en sorte de ne pas donner l'accs  X concurrents potentiels qui vont me piquer des voix...

Au pire, il faudrait dj rduire drastiquement le nombre de signature requises (mais genre un truc limite ridicule, genre 15/20 signatures grand max, mais  la limite 10 a serait bien, juste histoire d'viter d'avoir tous les rigolos de la cration qui se prsentent). 

Mais, et mme si certains ici pensent le contraire, il faudrait aussi que ces "petits" partis commencent par le dbut, plutt que de viser directement la prsidentielle, direct aprs leur cration alors que personne ne les connait.

C'est les maires qui filent les signatures ? Bah go vous prsenter aux lections municipales, et prendre des mairies (d'o l'ide de mettre le nombre de signatures requises  un chiffre trs bas), et vous vous filerez vos propres signatures, comme les 3 gros. Alors que l on se contente de dire "ouin ouin, j'ai cr mon parti hier ou avant-hier, et y'a personne qui m'invite  la tl et convaincre des maires concurrents c'est p facile !"

----------


## Ryu2000

Effectivement le principe des signatures de maires est une trs mauvaise solution.
Il faudrait trouver compltement autre chose.

Au premier abord l'ide de gagner des petites mairies pour s'assurer les signatures semble tre bonne. (il y a 36 000 communes, 500 semble possible)
Mais si on regarde en pratique, le FN qui est le 3ime parti de France (voir 2ime ou 1er selon comment on compte) n'a pas des masses de mairies (14 ? apparemment).
Le Front de Gauche qui avait le soutient des mdias doit avoir 5 maires de communes (d'aprs Wikipedia mais ils prcisent "commune de plus de 70 000 habitants" je ne sais pas pourquoi).

Donc si des partis norme comme le FN et le FG n'ont pas 500 mairies, comment un vrai petit parti pourrait y arriver ?
a ce tente, mais a va prendre 40 ans et beaucoup de moyens...

----------


## Zirak

> Donc si des partis norme comme le FN et le FG n'ont pas 500 mairies, comment un vrai petit parti pourrait y arriver ?
> a ce tente, mais a va prendre 40 ans et beaucoup de moyens...


C'est bien pour cela que j'ai prcis qu'il fallait baisser le nombre de signatures, car 500 mme si c'est effectivement possible dans l'absolu vu le nombre de communes en France, dans la pratique on sait bien que ce n'est pas aussi facile. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Je pense que tout le monde serait d'accord pour dire que 500 signatures c'est trop.
Mais personne ne nous demande notre avis.

Ceux qui sont au pouvoir font le maximum pour empcher des autres d'atteindre le pouvoir. (le PS et l'UMP ont la main depuis extremement longtemps)
Le miracle Trump ne peut pas avoir lieu partout ^^
Niveau "gars que le systme ne veut pas voir au pouvoir" il se pose l.

----------


## TallyHo

La transparence des parrainages est en effet un gros problme. Je sais qu'il y a des lus qui donneraient bien leurs signatures  un candidat qui n'est pas de leur bord ou de leur parti, parce qu'ils ont t dus, parce que le candidat du parti ne plait pas, etc...




> C'est bien pour cela que j'ai prcis qu'il fallait baisser le nombre de signatures


Non, mme avec a tu as toujours le souci de transparence des signatures et il y a des pressions politiques. Le mieux est de changer les signataires, trouver un systme plus populaire de dsignation de candidat.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est bizarre comme dcision, je ne sais pas comment ils ont pu le justifier...
Quelque part c'est comme si le vote n'tait plus  bulletin secret.

Enfin on va toujours voter secrtement, mais les maires ne peuvent plus donner leur signatures secrtement.
C'est n'importe quoi, mais ceux qui gouvernent font ce qu'ils veulent mme si personne parmi le peuple n'est d'accord...

Et en plus on verra moins les autres partis dans les mdias.
Alors que ce qui serait chouette c'est qu'on voit moins le PS, l'UMP et le FN, parce qu'ils font chier d'tre constamment dans les mdias.

----------


## Zirak

> Non, mme avec a tu as toujours le souci de transparence des signatures et il y a des pressions politiques. Le mieux est de changer les signataires, trouver un systme plus populaire de dsignation de candidat.


Suivant le nombre demand, oui.

Aprs si on met un nombre symbolique comme 10 signatures, comme je disais, chaque parti pourrait limite "s'auto-autoriser"  se prsenter, pour peu qu'il ait fait l'effort de briguer quelques mairies (ce qui en plus, permettrait de mettre fin galement  l'argument du "ils n'ont jamais rien dirig", puisque chaque parti aurait gr une dizaine de villes si vraiment aucun maire ne voulait signer pour eux).

Mais je suis d'accord que ce n'est qu'une solution si on voulait absolument rester avec ce fonctionnement, et qu'il y a surement moyen de faire mieux diffremment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce qui en plus, permettrait de mettre fin galement  l'argument du "ils n'ont jamais rien dirig"


a n'a jamais t un argument valable de toute faon.

C'est stupide de dire a.
Par contre dire que les hommes politiques n'ont jamais eu de vrais boulots, a a a du sens. (beaucoup d'hommes politiques sont fonctionnaires  des postes bizarres, au mieux ils sont avocats...)

Normalement le pouvoir devrait revenir au peuple pas  une lite dconnect de la ralit...

----------


## Zirak

> a n'a jamais t un argument valable de toute faon.
> 
> C'est stupide de dire a.


Et pourquoi cela je te prie ?

Je suis bien d'accord qu'il faut laisser leur chance aux autres partis pour qu'ils puissent montrer ce dont ils sont capables. 

Mais leur laisser leur chance, cela ne veut pas forcment dire de leur filer direct la direction du pays et de 70 millions de personnes, alors qu'on ne sait mme pas si ils sont capable de s'occuper de 10 000 personnes. On a aussi le droit de vouloir y aller par palier. 

Aprs tout, on les lis pour faire un boulot, donc c'est comme quand tu recrutes un type dans une entreprise, soit le gars a un cv pleins d'expriences, et donc tu peux penser qu'il a quand mme un minimum de capacit pour faire le travail demand, soit il a un cv vierge, tu vas l'embaucher pour lui donner sa chance et voir ce qu'il vaut, mais tu ne vas pas le mettre PDG direct avec le salaire au max, tu lui fais grimper les chelons... 

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de stupide la dedans...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je pense qu' la base, les 500 signatures taient pour empcher le plus possibles que n'importe quel guignol puisse se prsenter. 
Ensuite, on a rendu ces parrainages publics afin de faire barrage au FN, mais on voit bien que a drive, et surtout que le FN a toujours russi  se prsenter, parce que mdiatiquement, c'est pas populaire de bloquer un adversaire. En 2012, je me souviens que le FN allait sur tout les plateaux TV et radios pour se plaindre de se systme, et finalement l'UMP lui avait donn les signatures manquantes.
Ce sera la mme chose cette anne, et Mlenchon ou Macron ne se gneront pas pour aller gueuler sur les plateaux mdiatiques.

En remplacement, je propose un systme mixte. Soit 500 signatures de maires, soit 100 000 signatures d'inscrits sur les listes lectorales, soit un mixte (1 signature de maire reprsentant 200 signatures d'inscrits). Les signatures pourraient s'effectuer en mairie, par exemple.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> "Des sondages aux mentions plus prcises." ce qu'il faudrait faire c'est interdire tous les sondages dlections.
> C'est trs nfaste les sondages.
> C'est sympa pour les partis qui ont les moyens de payer les instituts de sondage, a donne un gros coup de pousse, mais a craint pour les petits partis.
> Certaines personnes se disent "je voterai bien pour le partie Y mais les sondages disent qu'il va faire 0.7% donc a ne sert  rien" et a a ne va pas du tout.
> 
> Hollande rve d'un second tour PS / FN parce qu'apparemment le FN ne peut pas gagner.
> Beaucoup pensent que Macron est une cration d'Hollande pour empcher Valls de devenir populaire et de gagner les primaires.


En fait il  je pense plus simple que de supprimer les sondages, c'est de changer le systme de vote, tu peux trs bien avoir un systme de vote (par classement, qui ne pnalise pas les gros partie comme UMP et PS, tous ne permettant au gens de voter pour des petits parties. On vite ainsi la notion de vote utile.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourquoi cela je te prie ?


La seule fois o j'ai entendu l'argument de lexprience, c'tait  propos de Trump.
Et dans ce cas l, a ne fonctionnait pas du tout, puisque le type grait une entreprise, c'tait a son exprience...

tre prsident ce n'est pas trs compliqu...
Ce n'est pas un vrai travail, avec des objectifs, un rendement, etc.
De toute faon tu n'es pas seul, et a tourne plus ou moins en auto-pilote...
Et si  l'inverse t'es super moit et que tu veux tout rvolutionner et ben tu ne peux RIEN faire.
Un prsident a n'a quasiment pas de pouvoir en fin de compte...

Aujourd'hui un prsident c'est juste une image, il doit se taper des runions chiante comme le G8, la COP, des bricoles  Bruxelles et ce genre de merde inutile.

Perso j'aurai plus confiance si le prsident tait un ouvrier, un employ de grande surface, un lectricien, un charpentier, un plombier.

J'en ai rien  foutre des types qui sortent des grandes coles, qui ont t dput, maire, premier secrtaire, trsorier, prsident du conseil gnral de ta grand mre.
Qu'ils aillent tous se faire enculer.

Alors a pour rester dans son cercles d'amis riches et consanguins il y a du monde, mais pour prendre les bonnes dcisions il n'y a plus personne.

On laisse notre pays dans les mains de personnes incapable, dconnect de la ralit, absolument pas li  la France.
Eux se sentent surement union-europen... Ou pire...
Ils ne frquentent pas le peuple.

----------


## Zirak

> De toute faon tu n'es pas seul, et a tourne plus ou moins en auto-pilote...
> Et si  l'inverse t'es super moit et que tu veux tout rvolutionner et ben tu ne peux RIEN faire.
> Un prsident a n'a quasiment pas de pouvoir en fin de compte...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Perso j'aurai plus confiance si le prsident tait un ouvrier, un employ de grande surface, un lectricien, un charpentier, un plombier.


Et a changerait quoi si il tait ouvrier, puisque selon toi, le prsident n'a aucun pouvoir et qu'il ne peut de toutes faons rien rvolutionner ? 

Il ferait quoi de plus l'ouvrier ?  ::roll:: 


@Grogro: j'aimerais bien arrter, mais j'ai encore trop de mal  laisser passer ces incohrences...  ::oops::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et a changerait quoi si il tait ouvrier


a changerait que ce serait enfin quelqu'un qu'on peut respecter.
Enfin quelqu'un qui est dans la ralit.
Quelqu'un qui sait ce que c'est que de travailler.
Quelqu'un qui a ctoy le peuple.
Quelqu'un qui a eu un job rellement difficile et qui sait ce que "productivit" signifie, beaucoup ignorent ce que c'est de bosser  l'usine derrire une machine et l'effet sur le psychologique. (d'aprs moi ceux qui bossent  l'usine ou en grande surface mritent de plus gros salaires, c'est insupportable qu'ils passent leur vie avec le salaire minimum)

C'est vrai qu'en tant prsident on a pas beaucoup de pouvoir.
Cela dit on en a quand mme un petit peu et en tant motiv on pourrait peut tre faire voluer le systme dans le bon sens.
Mme si l'UE veut que les gouvernements perdent de plus en plus de pouvoir pour le donner  des noms lus de Bruxelles, on pourrait essayer de faire quelque chose.
La marge de manuvre est trs fine mais elle n'est pas encore inexistante pour le moment.

Peut tre que quelqu'un de trs motiv quitterait l'UE, l'OTAN, crerait la 6ime Rpublique (voir un nouveau systme pas rpublicains), pour rcuprer du pouvoir et enfin diriger la France dans le bon sens.
Mais a n'arrivera pas.

Ceux qui gouvernent continueront de perdre du pouvoir, de toute faon ils sont l pour l'argent et la "gloire" donc ils s'en foutent de prendre des dcisions.
Les politiciens et les mdias sont des putes dans le plus mauvais sens du terme.

----------


## TallyHo

Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous mettez Thierry en rouge... Le Prsident n'a jamais fait la politique du pays, on sait tous que a se fait dans l'ombre des cabinets. A la limite, il peut donner des ides ou directives mais c'est tout. Ensuite les "conseillers" sont l pour mettre en forme. Dans l'absolu, on pourrait prendre n'importe quelle personne qui s'intresse un minimum  la socit et  la politique, qui a un certain charisme et on a un Prsident. Donc je suis plutt d'accord avec lui pour avoir des personnes qui sont issues du terrain plutt que des narques.

Il faut quand mme voir que la plupart de nos politiciens carriristes, c'est comme a qu'ils sont "conditionns" (j'aurais pu en prendre d'autres) :

----------


## MABROUKI

> Grogro
> 
> Ca te dirait de laisser le mpris coutumier des arabes pour les berbres aux portes du forum ? On dirait les prjugs des europens envers les arabes.


Primo ,apprend pour ta gouverne que tu parles  un  berbrophone , du groupe berbrophone de l 'intrieur (Aurs) ...
Donc de la mme  glaise que les mozabites suscits dont le patois est identique au mien...
Mais apparemment tu fais parie des franais  qui sentent l'ignorance et possdent des prjuges qui leur servent d'illres ,et se pavanent en agitant une pancarte "intolrance" ,qui en fait s'applique  eux en premier ...
Ces Franais ne connaissent des  berbrophones que les kabyles qui font partie des berbrophones  de la cote   , qui se distinguent de ceux de l'intrieur par leur accent  ,et ce depuis  le cap de Bizerte jusqu'au cap de Tanger ...
Mes cousins germains sont les Chleuhs de l'Atlas marocain ,et ceux des Kabyles de Kabylie et de Tns sont ceux du Rif Marocain dont votre frtillante ministre de l'ducation...
Les berbrophones  de la cote sont en effet  changeants et l'infidlit  l'autorit est leur premire qualit  (encore un constat historique que Grogro trouvera intolrant parce qu'il ne rentre pas dans sa petite caboche )...
Quant  la division en Arabes et Berbres c'est  une pure invention des ethnographes coloniaux qui a fait faillite ,comme la division de la France en latins et francs...

Quant aux mozabites ils se distinguent des autres berbrophones par leur secte islamique ,dont Oman dans la pninsule arabique est le plus grand pays mozabite...
Un constat  ,l'pret au travail ,comme l'pret au gain des Auvergnats en France, le voil ,transform en intolrance par le plus born des hommes que tu es !!!
Ta tolrance n'est qu'une soupe pour les morts !!!

----------


## Zirak

> *Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous mettez Thierry en rouge...* Le Prsident n'a jamais fait la politique du pays, on sait tous que a se fait dans l'ombre des cabinets. A la limite, il peut donner des ides ou directives mais c'est tout. Ensuite les "conseillers" sont l pour mettre en forme. Dans l'absolu, on pourrait prendre n'importe quelle personne qui s'intresse un minimum  la socit et  la politique, qui a un certain charisme et on a un Prsident. Donc je suis plutt d'accord avec lui pour avoir des personnes qui sont issues du terrain plutt que des narques.


C'est normal, tu tiens les mmes propos incohrents que lui...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Dans l'absolu, si le prsident n'a aucun pouvoir, cela ne changera strictement rien de mettre prsident quelqu'un issu du terrain...

Si tout est dcid dans les cabinets (c'tait donc a ces histoires de grosses commissions  prparer hahaha), c'est dans les cabinets qu'il faut mettre des gens du peuple, sauf qu'il ne me semble pas que ces gens l soient lus ? Donc il faut aussi revoir la faon dont on nomme ces personnes.

Suffit pas de mettre un mec du peuple  la prsidence pour rvolutionner le pays, a va ptet finir par rentrer. :p

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est normal, tu tiens les mmes propos incohrents que lui...


Ha bon ? C'est incohrent de dire que le Prsident n'a pas tous les pouvoirs ? Tu vis o ?  ::roll:: 

D'autre part, tu commences juste  faire un peu chier avec ton radicalisme du noir ou blanc, change de disque parce que a commence  se voir... Qui a dit qu'il n'avait aucun pouvoir ? Il est dit qu'il est limit. Ca n'empche pas que changer la tte de la pyramide peut dteindre sur le reste, a peut donner une impulsion.

Peut-tre qu'il ne suffit pas de mettre un homme du peuple pour rvolutionner mais c'est toujours mieux que de trouver 1000 excuses pour ne rien faire et conforter un systme dont on se plaint... Ou alors c'est juste pour le plaisir de gueuler ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans l'absolu, si le prsident n'a aucun pouvoir, cela ne changera strictement rien de mettre prsident quelqu'un issu du terrain...


Arrte d'tre absolu, dans la ralit rien n'est binaire.

Le prsident n'a pas *pas de pouvoir* il a *presque pas de pouvoir*.
Il y a un univers entre les deux.

Si un prsident voulait du pouvoir il pourrait peut tre en rcuprer un peu plus.

Je sais pas si vous connaissez mais il existe un truc appelez "nombre rel", en informatique a s'appelle souvent float, double, ou ce genre de chose.
Entre 0 et 1 il y a une infinit de nombres.

C'est pas la premire fois que t'as du mal  comprendre une nuance.
C'est comme quand une cause peut avoir 2 consquences presque oppos.
Comme quand on a essay de texpliquer que les sondages influent llectorat, une partie vote pour qui on leur a dit de voter et une partie fait bien attention de ne pas voter pour qui on lui a dit de voter. (il n'y a pas que 2 parties)

----------


## MABROUKI

> Zirak
> Suffit pas de mettre un mec du peuple  la prsidence pour rvolutionner le pays, a va ptet finir par rentrer. :p


Bien vu...c'est pour cette raison que l'administration centrale du gvt amricain est vire  chaque changement de prsident (de parti)...
Le personnel administratif est renouvel totalement car il est suspect d'entraver l'excution de la politique gouvernementale du parti au pouvoir...  
Une administration centrale neutre n'existe pas en fait au niveau de dcision gvtal !!!

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est normal, tu tiens les mmes propos incohrents que lui... 
> 
> Dans l'absolu, si le prsident n'a aucun pouvoir, cela ne changera strictement rien de mettre prsident quelqu'un issu du terrain...
> 
> Si tout est dcid dans les cabinets (c'tait donc a ces histoires de grosses commissions  prparer hahaha), c'est dans les cabinets qu'il faut mettre des gens du peuple, sauf qu'il ne me semble pas que ces gens l soient lus ? Donc il faut aussi revoir la faon dont on nomme ces personnes.
> 
> Suffit pas de mettre un mec du peuple  la prsidence pour rvolutionner le pays, a va ptet finir par rentrer. :p


C'est pas eux qui veulent absolument tre  la prsidentielle?

Je ne comprend jamais rien : Un jour il faut tre prsident, inamissible les signatures des maires et le post suivant tre prsident ne sert  rien  ::weird::

----------


## Zirak

> Ha bon ? C'est incohrent de dire que le Prsident n'a pas tous les pouvoirs ? Tu vis o ?


OMG...

Je viens d'crire, sur 2 messages  la suite (un  toi et un  thierrybenji), ce qui tait incohrent, et t'arrives encore  me ressortir un truc  ct ? 

Mais en fait t'es vraiment con ? (Oui tu peux le signaler celui-l).

Comme je disais dans l'autre fil, en gnral je laisse le bnfice du doute aux gens, mais je vais finir par croire Grogro, Jon et les autres, vous tes vraiment dficient tous les deux...

Donc on la refait une 3me fois :

ce qui est incohrent (attention, je l'ai mis en gras):

*si prsident pas avoir pouvoir
changer prsident pour mettre prsident ouvrier = pas de diffrence*

si pouvoir dans cabinets
alors pour changer pays, devoir changer gens dans cabinets
gens dans cabinets pas lu donc devoir changer mode nomination gens dans cabinets

toi y'en a comprendre moi ? 

toi enfin russir  dire un truc sans te contredire dans mme message ?


(Dsol, mais la fallait que a sorte.)

----------


## ManusDei

Ca se fait aussi pas mal en France au niveau des mairies, dpartements et rgions mme si ils ne virent quand mme pas tout le monde.
Juste les responsables et les gens trop politiss.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous mettez Thierry en rouge...


C'est pas bientt fini ce numro de Calimro ?




> C'est normal, tu tiens les mmes propos incohrents que lui...


Je commence  croire que ces deux hurluberlus sont simplement la mme personne qui joue avec deux comptes, en plein troll schizophrne. Mme Deuche avait des propos plus construits.

----------


## Zirak

> Arrte d'tre absolu, dans la ralit rien n'est binaire.
> 
> Le prsident n'a pas *pas de pouvoir* il a *presque pas de pouvoir*.
> Il y a un univers entre les deux.





> Et si  l'inverse t'es super moit et que tu veux tout rvolutionner et *ben tu ne peux RIEN faire*.


Je ne suis pas binaire, c'est toi qui change de version entre deux messages.

Et le "dans l'absolu" c'tait pour reprendre le terme de TallyHo, mais bon, c'est vrai que suivre une conversation o le message prcdent est cit dans le message actuel, c'est difficile...






> C'est pas la premire fois que t'as du mal  comprendre une nuance.
> C'est comme quand une cause peut avoir 2 consquences presque oppos.
> Comme quand on a essay de texpliquer que les sondages influent llectorat, une partie vote pour qui on leur a dit de voter et une partie fait bien attention de ne pas voter pour qui on lui a dit de voter. (il n'y a pas que 2 parties)


C'est l'hpital qui se fou de la charit l... 

Ah donc il existe des nuances ? Et pourtant cela te t'empche pas de dire que tous les politiciens sont des pourris, que tous les gens sont conditionn, que ceci ou cela, elle est o la nuance chez toi ? 

Et tes explications sur les sondages, sont aussi moisies que le reste, bien sr qu'il y a des gens qui votent pour celui en tte du sondage, et d'autres qui votent pas pour lui, c'est un peu le principe de l'lection. xD

Sauf que si tous les gens taient conditionns comme tu le disais, bah ils voteraient tous pour celui en tte du sondage, si certains votent pour d'autres, c'est que le conditionnement ne fonctionne pas, c'est cette incohrence la que je mettais en lumire l'autre fois, pas que les sondages n'avaient aucune influence, mais comme toi, tu ne l'as pas  tous les tages, la lumire, bah a t'es pass au dessus !

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais en fait t'es vraiment con ?


Toujours aussi radical et simpliste quand tu es confront  tes dissonances hein...  ::D: 

Donc c'est quoi ta solution ? On reste comme a ? Dans ce cas pourquoi tu gueules ? Fermes la et subis... Le plus couillon est celui qui ne comprend pas qu'un petit changement peut dteindre pour finir par en faire un gros et que ce n'est pas en faisant rien que a avancera de toute faon.




> Je commence  croire que ces deux hurluberlus sont simplement la mme personne qui joue avec deux comptes, en plein troll schizophrne. Mme Deuche avait des propos plus construits.


Accusation gratuite, discrdit, insulte... Vous n'avez vraiment que a  argumenter et vous venez donner des leons ? Tu sais que tu es un rigolo toi...

Peux tu me dire ce qu'il y a de confus ? Il a juste t dit que le Prsident n'a pas tout pouvoir et ton collgue est parti dans son radicalisme habituel en nous mettant sur le dos qu'il n'avait aucun pouvoir.

La phrase de dpart de Thierry :




> Un prsident a n'a *quasiment pas de pouvoir* en fin de compte...


Donc qui est le gars qui n'a aucune nuance ? Qui est celui qui est parti au quart de tour ?

----------


## Invit

> Donc si des partis norme comme le FN et le FG n'ont pas 500 mairies, comment un vrai petit parti pourrait y arriver ?
> a ce tente, mais a va prendre 40 ans et beaucoup de moyens...


La majorit des maires sont non encarts, mais a ne veut pas dire qu'ils n'ont pas de conviction. C'est comme a que les partis autres qu'institutionnels ont leurs signatures. Ensuite le systme actuel ne me semble finalement pas si mal, vu que des Cheminade, Asselineau, Schivardi... arrivent  se prsenter sans aucun lu.
Je ne vois pas comment amliorer le systme pour permettre aux petits candidats pas farfelus d'accder  l'lection sans avoir une avalanche de petits candidats farfelus.

Pour changer de systme de vote, je crois que j'avais dj post cette vido : 


Il liste d'autres possibilits qui ont toutes des problmes, sauf la dernire, le jugement majoritaire.
En rsum, on vote pour tous les candidats  la fois et pour chacun on coche une mention parmi 7 : excellent, trs bien, bien, assez bien, passable, insuffisant,  rejeter. Pour chacun, on cherche sa mention majoritaire, c'est  dire la mention pour laquelle 50% des lecteurs  au moins vot. Celui qui a la mention la plus haute gagne, en cas d'galit on regarde les pourcentages.
On peut voter pour les petits candidats, sans risque d'liminer un candidat qui aurait eu de grande chance de gagner sans eux. Enfin, si personne n'arrive  la mention assez bien, on peut annuler l'lection avec interdiction pour ces candidats de se reprsenter.


Sinon le rgime franais est un des plus favorables au prsident. Vous dites que tout se dcide dans les cabinets, mais c'est lui qui les nomme... Il nomme le premier ministre, le gouvernement et la plupart des hauts fonctionnaires. Il peut dissoudre l'assemble, lgifrer par dcret, il y a le 49.3... Sur le papier il ne nomme plus le prsident de France Tlvision, mais dans les faits...
Le seul contre-pouvoir tait le risque de cohabitation, mais elle est maintenant quasiment impossible. L'Assemble a le dernier mot sur le Snat et cf point prcdent, elle est toujours du ct du prsident.
Enfin, il bnficie de l'immunit est il est quasiment indestituable.
Donc je sais pas trop pourquoi vous pensez que le prsident n'a aucun pouvoir...

----------


## GrandFather

> Donc je sais pas trop pourquoi vous pensez que le prsident n'a aucun pouvoir...


Pareil. On se demande alors pourquoi De Gaulle s'est embt  promouvoir la V rpublique...

----------


## Zirak

> Toujours aussi radical et simpliste quand tu es confront  tes dissonances hein...


Dixit le mec qui ne sait plus quoi dire pour se rattraper, t'as pas un peu l'impression que vous n'tes que 2  vous conforter dans vos propres dlires ? 





> Donc c'est quoi ta solution ? On reste comme a ?


Oui donc tu as de trs gros problme de comprhension. Je ne remets pas en cause le fait qu'il faille du changement, je montre l'incohrence de vos propos, vous voulez un gars du peuple au pouvoir, mais vous ne dites que le prsident n'a aucun ou peu de pouvoirs et qu'il ne peut rien changer, quel est donc l'intrt de mettre un gars du peuple  ce poste alors ?

Soit vous admettez une bonne fois pour toute, que le prsident a plus de pouvoir que vous l'affirmez  longueur de semaine (et donc qu'il a une responsabilit, et que tout n'est pas la faute de l'UE, des USA, des illuminati, des hommes-lzards francs-maons, et des chats ninja nazi des chinois du FBI), soit effectivement, il n'a aucun pouvoir, et vous arrtez de nous souler  dire qu'il faut mettre un gars du peuple comme prsident.






> Dans ce cas pourquoi tu gueules ? Fermes la et subis...


Je gueule de quoi ? C'est vous qui pleurez sur le manque de dmocratie, le manque de mdiatisation des petits partis, etc etc, on a bien le droit de vous rpondre non ? (Ou alors elle a l'air belle votre dmocratie...)





> Le plus couillon est celui qui ne comprend pas qu'un petit changement peut dteindre pour finir par en faire un gros et que ce n'est pas en faisant rien que a avancera de toute faon.


Le plus couillon, c'est celui qui veut faire la leon aux autres, alors qu'il ne bite rien  ce qu'on lui dit, personne n'a dit qu'il ne fallait rien changer.





> La phrase de dpart de Thierry :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par thierrybenji
> 
> ...


Avec quelle phrase juste au dessus ? je te l'ai remise en gras car c'est un peu facile de ne mettre que le morceau qui t'arrange.

Donc c'est qui le gars qui n'a aucune cohrence ? Soit il n'a pas de pouvoir, et il ne peut effectivement rien faire, soit il a plus ou moins de pouvoirs, et donc il peut faire des trucs.

Quand  la nuance, z'tes pas vraiment bien plac pour en causer.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il me semble que l'ide de De Gaulle c'tait de faire en sorte que le peuple soit derrire le prsident.
Genre : "on l'a lu, c'est nous qui l'avons choisi, on le soutient", quand on regarde les indices de popularits on voit que a ne marche plus...

J'ai entendu un type dire que la 5ime rpublique ressemblait de plus en plus  la 3ime, mais je ne sais plus exactement de quoi il parlait...

Bon alors ok, le prsident peut avoir du pouvoir.
Le problme c'est que souvent il l'utilise mal.

Et quand vous dite que le prsident nomme son premier ministre, est-ce que a veut dire qu'il peut choisir n'importe quel pote random ?
Genre "j'ai nomm Gilbert en premier ministre parce que l'usine dans laquelle il travaillait vient de fermer et je voulais le dpanner le temps qu'il retrouve ailleurs" ?

Le 49-3 utilis 45 fois depuis 1988



> L'article 49-3 de la Constitution permet au premier ministre d'engager sa responsabilit sur un texte de loi. Lorsquil ny a pas de majorit en faveur du projet de loi, le 49.3 permet de faire adopter un texte sans vote. Cest donc un aveu de faiblesse pour lexcutif et un passage en force.


====================================



> Avec quelle phrase juste au dessus ?


C'tait une figure de style, il ne faut pas dcortiquer mes propos mot par mot.
a rendrait mieux  l'oral (comme a vous ne pourriez pas tudier les dtails ^^).

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc je sais pas trop pourquoi vous pensez que le prsident n'a aucun pouvoir...


Tu ne vas pas t'y mettre... Personne a dit aucun...




> t'as pas un peu l'impression que vous n'tes que 2  vous conforter dans vos propres dlires ?


Tu ne sais tellement pas quoi argumenter que, aprs les insultes, tu te sens oblig de nous sortir l'argument de la majorit. A part a ?




> et que tout n'est pas la faute de l'UE, des USA, des illuminati, des hommes-lzards francs-maons, et des chats ninja nazi des chinois du FBI


On passe sur les conneries godwinnesques habituelles quand la personne n'a rien  argumenter... A part a ?




> on a bien le droit de vous rpondre non ? (Ou alors elle a l'air belle votre dmocratie...)


Faites ce que je dis mais ne faites pas ce que je fais... Tu peux rpondre mais nous non, on se fait insulter... A part a ?

Ben  part a, pas grand chose en fait, toujours pas un dbut de solution suivant ta vision des choses, toujours pas de proposition, rien... Il y a que ceux qui ne font rien qui ne se trompent pas. Il est trs ais de reprendre les crits des autres pour polmiquer, les discrditer et les insulter mais a ne fait pas beaucoup avancer le schmilblick.

Respire un coup et reviens discuter quand tu seras calm et que tu auras d'autres arguments que l'insulte et le mpris...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais en fait t'es vraiment con ? (Oui tu peux le signaler celui-l).
> 
> Comme je disais dans l'autre fil, en gnral je laisse le bnfice du doute aux gens, mais je vais finir par croire Grogro, Jon et les autres, vous tes vraiment dficient tous les deux...


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
T'as mis le temps  comprendre... C'est vrai que c'est plus facile a voir pour Thierry, mais c'est Dupont et Dupond en fait...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Faites ce que je dis mais ne faites pas ce que je fais... Tu peux rpondre mais nous non, on se fait insulter... A part a ?


Je passe sur le calimrotage habituel.

Si tu te fais insulter, c'est parce que tu fais exprs de dformer le propos des gens, pour nous prendre nous pour des cons, avec ton petit ton condescendant merdique.

Je n'ai pas dform les propos de thierrybenji, j'ai montr l'incohrence de son propos d'une phrase sur l'autre, mais il a bien crit les DEUX propos (d'o le fait que cela soit incohrent CQFD !).

Mais vu qu' chaque fois, tu veux jouer au dfenseur de la veuve et de l'orphelin, mme quand il tient des propos incohrents, bah forcment, tu te ridiculises aussi.

Cela dit, je ne t'ai pas interdit de rpondre, ni a thierrybenji d'ailleurs, encore une fois, tu balances des propos mensongs.






> Respire un coup et reviens discuter quand tu seras calm et que tu auras d'autres arguments que l'insulte et le mpris...


Paille / il / poutre.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais en fait t'es vraiment con ?





> Je passe sur le calimrotage habituel.
> 
> Si tu te fais insulter, c'est parce que tu fais exprs de dformer le propos des gens, pour nous prendre nous pour des cons, avec ton petit ton condescendant merdique.


Se faire insulter est normal et le faire remarquer est du calimrotage... Mais bien sur ! Comment je n'y ai pas pens plus tt ?  ::roll:: 

Pour le reste, aucun propos mensonger de mon ct, j'ai toujours dit la mme chose et pour Thierry il a prcis sa pense... Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi tu insistes  remettre a sur le dos si ce n'est pour "excuser" ton emportement.

Enfin bref...

----------


## Zirak

> Se faire insulter est normal et le faire remarquer est du calimrotage... Mais bien sur ! Comment je n'y ai pas pens plus tt ?


Ou enfin au final, tu ne t'es pas fait insulter, je posais simplement une question pour ma culture personnelle (oui moi aussi je peux tre de mauvaise foi  ::aie:: )





> Pour le reste, aucun propos mensonger de mon ct, j'ai toujours dit la mme chose et pour Thierry il a prcis sa pense...


La aussi problme de lecture, si je dcoupe ton message en plusieurs partie, c'est que chacune de mes rponses s'applique  la citation juste au dessus.

Le propos mensonger, n'est pas le fait que le prsident ait pas ou peu de pouvoir, mais quand tu insinues qu'on ne vous laisse pas rpondre.

Et thierrybenji a prcis sa pense APRES que je lui ai signal l'incohrence de son propos, comme  chaque fois. Si vous ne voulez pas que l'on pointe vos incohrences du doigt, prenez 5mn pour vous relire avant de valider l'envoi du message, je l'ai dj dit, on est sur un forum, y'a rien qui vous oblige  rpondre en 3mn top chrono.





> Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi tu insistes  remettre a sur le dos si ce n'est pour "excuser" ton emportement.
> 
> Enfin bref...


On dit "remettre a sur le tapis" (quitte  passer pour un chiant autant assumer jusqu'au bout). 

Et TU m'obliges  remettre a sur le tapis, pour justifier des propos que TU n'as pas compris.

C'est exactement comme d'habitude, je fais remarquer un truc incohrent  thierrybenji, il en tient compte et prcise son propos, et cela aurait trs bien pu s'arrter l, si comme  ton habitude, tu ne t'tais pas mler d'une remarque que je lui faisais  lui, et non  toi, en voulant dfendre  tout prix son propos incohrent.


Effectivement : enfin bref...

----------


## TallyHo

> Si vous ne voulez pas que l'on pointe vos incohrences du doigt, prenez 5mn pour vous relire avant de valider l'envoi du message


A la seule diffrence, c'est qu'on ne perd pas notre temps  tout relever systmatiquement comme certains s'amusent  le faire pour uniquement polmiquer. Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'es pas contest que tu as forcment raison, les gens sont simplement plus intelligents et/ou courtois pour laisser pisser un dtail. Dsol de te dcevoir mais tu es comme tout le monde  ce niveau l...  ::): 

Et non il n'y a rien de  mensonger  dire que tu ne laisses pas rpondre. Insulter et discrditer avec des conneries godwinnesques, c'est rompre le dialogue d'une certaine faon.

Et puis bon... Il y a peut tre aussi un moment o il va falloir que tu comprennes que chacun a le droit de s'exprimer sans pour autant se faire taxer de malade mental comme l'a suggr Grogro (qui par ailleurs nous fait la morale sur la psychatrisation... Hilarant...) ou se faire insulter. Donc, rien que pour a, je dfendrais Thierry et autres parce qu'il a le droit de donner son opinion sans se faire stigmatiser. Vous parlez de dmocratie mais vous agissez comme des dictateurs de la pense... Quand a ne va pas dans votre sens, a met sur le bcher : insulte, stigmatisation, godwin, etc...

----------


## Zirak

> Et non il n'y a rien de  mensonger  dire que tu ne laisses pas rpondre. Insulter et discrditer avec des conneries godwinnesques, c'est rompre le dialogue d'une certaine faon.


Sauf que si j'en suis arriv l, c'est car tu m'a lgrement pouss  bout avec tes rponses justement, qui tait "lgrement"  ct de la plaque et donc oui, je suis effectivement comme tout le monde, au bout d'un moment j'en arrive au stade o tes rponses ne m'intressent plus.

Tu vas encore dire que je fais jou la notion de majorit, mais quand parmi 90% des habitus du forum politique, la moiti ne te parle plus, et l'autre te traite de troll, va ptet falloir toi aussi te remettre un peu en cause, et pas seulement demander aux autres de le faire. 

Ca fait maintenant plusieurs annes que je frquente ce forum, et malgr des anicroches entre tous les membres d'un fil  un autre, on n'a beau ne pas tre d'accord, on arrive toujours  communiquer ensemble, mme malgr les noms d'oiseaux et autres propos ddaigneux. Car au final, on sait que l'autre ne le pense pas compltement, et que c'est bien souvent un propos un peu trop vif sur le coup. Y'as pas forcment des excuses crites, mais on mets notre orgueil dans notre poche avec notre mouchoir par dessus, et on passe  autre chose.

T'es le seul qui arrive  souler tellement les gens, qu'ils ne veulent plus du tout t'adresser la parole. Alors tu peux accuser la terre entire d'tre contre toi, mais comme je le disais dans l'autre fil, quand mme les gens comme moi, qui arrivaient encore  essayer de discuter avec toi, ou  te soutenir sur certains propos, ne voudront plus te parler non plus, et que vous vous ferez des dialogues  deux avec thierrybenji, faudra ptet assumer le fait que nous ne sommes pas les seuls fautifs. Tu sais, les nuances tout a...  ::zoubi:: 


Et je n'ai jamais empch thierrybenji de s'exprimer par rapport  ses opinions, ou ne l'ai stigmatis pour cela, je l'ai dj dit pleins de fois, ce n'est pas son opinion qui me "gne", c'est le cheminement incohrent pour y arriver et le manque total de la moindre source de quoi que ce soit.  Je lui fais part de ce que je considre comme une incohrence, ce qui lui permet de prciser sa pense, et ce qui nous permets  nous, de pouvoir ventuellement montrer ce qui peut tre faux, en lui donnant des sources plus prcises (mme si il ne les lit pas au final  ::aie:: ).  Ou alors, comme je l'ai dj dit, ce n'est qu'une simple opinion de sa part, et vous ne pouvez pas nous demander d'tre forcment d'accord avec vous en prtextant le fait que l'on est conditionn / manipul, car cela aussi, c'est du propos ddaigneux pour discrditer l'autre et couper court aux rponses.   :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Sauf que si j'en suis arriv l, c'est car tu m'a lgrement pouss  bout avec tes rponses justement, qui tait "lgrement"  ct de la plaque et donc oui, je suis effectivement comme tout le monde, au bout d'un moment j'en arrive au stade o tes rponses ne m'intressent plus.


Donc a justifie d'insulter ? Tu n'es pas assez grand pour t'expliquer ? Parce qu'au final, qui te dit que ce n'est pas toi qui te fait mal comprendre ou qui a tort ?




> Tu vas encore dire que je fais jou la notion de majorit, mais quand parmi 90% des habitus du forum politique, la moiti ne te parle plus, et l'autre te traite de troll, va ptet falloir toi aussi te remettre un peu en cause, et pas seulement demander aux autres de le faire.


Non 100%...  ::roll::  Exagration, stigmatisation, tu ne t'en sors pas mon pauvre... Alors les 90% c'est un jeune qui aime polmiquer, un rageux qui ne s'est pas remis de sa claque avec son attitude raciste qui n'est capable que de sortie trollesque pour frapper un "homme  terre" comme tout bon lche, un extrmiste qui a vant le talion et le colonialisme... Franchement moi a me va si ce genre de personnes ne me parlent plus. En plus, je ne fais pas un concours de popularit, si je veux des vrais amis, je sors pour aller les voir.




> T'es le seul qui arrive  souler tellement les gens, qu'ils ne veulent plus du tout t'adresser la parole.


Jugement personnel... Si il y a autant de gens que a qui m'ignorent, comment expliques tu le fait que je prenne des pouces ? L encore, exagration, tentative de discrdit en faisant parler la majorit ou ce qu'est suppose penser la majorit, etc... Et je te rpondrais la mme chose qu'au-dessus, je ne cherche pas  emporter l'adhsion gnrale sinon je ferais de la politique... Donc absolument pas sensible aux arguments de pression sociale  ::): 

Je te rappelle aussi que la finalit d'un dbat n'est pas de tomber d'accord mais de confronter des opinions. Si il y a des personnes qui prfrent claquer la porte car elles n'arrivent pas  accepter que l'interlocuteur puisse avoir un avis diffrent, qu'est ce que tu veux que j'y fasse ? Elles n'ont tout simplement pas compris ce qu'est un dbat et elles amalgament dbat d'ides et confrontation personnelle... Et on finit par avoir des insultes et autres stigmatisations  :;): 




> mais comme je le disais dans l'autre fil, quand mme les gens comme moi, qui arrivaient encore  essayer de discuter avec toi


C'tait le moment d'motion de la soire... Tant de compassion m'meut...  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans cette vido on voit quelqu'un de trs cultiv, qui sait sexprimer correctement, qui argumente trs bien et que tout le monde respect (Mr Olivier Delamarche).
Et il dit (dans les 2 premires minutes) "il faut savoir que ce que l'ont dit en priode pr lectorale n'est pas forcment appliqu, il y a peut tre 5% du programme de Trump qui arrivera  destination".
Mais plus important : "Ce n'est pas le prsident qui fait la politique amricaine, c'est d'ailleurs nulle part le prsident qui fait la politique de quoi que ce soit (...) avec des gens qui sont en place depuis longtemps et qui vont drlement moduler le programme de Mr Trump"  3:15.
http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/mediapl...11-883977.html

==================================
http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/mediapl...11-884923.html
2:35 : "5% du programme qui serait appliqu, parce que a a toujours t comme a, parce que vous avez un congrs qui dirige, et donc monsieur Trump ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut".

==================================
http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/mediapl...11-884927.html
a c'est autre chose, mais a me fait plaisir.
 la fin de la vido, les 2 invits qui ont des points de vues opposs, sont d'accord pour dire que l'or est sera le meilleur actif en 2017.

Vous vous foutiez de ma gueule, quand j'ai essay de vous expliquer que l'or tait un des meilleurs investissement et aujourd'hui mme les conomistes mainstream comme Christopher Dembik le reconnaissent.

----------


## Ryu2000

Un autre truc, mais l personne ne sera d'accord avec moi...

En France il y a des lobbys au dessus du gouvernement, les mdias s'y soumettent, les partis politiques s'y soumettent.
Je parle notamment du CRIF.


Et l je peux utiliser le tmoignage d'Isabelle Levy.
(Et l vous allez me dire que c'est une hystrique, qu'elle est en plein dlire, qu'elle raconte n'importe quoi.
Et je vous rpondrez qu'effectivement c'est une hystrique un peu dans le genre de Caroline Fourest, mais parfois a lui arrive de dire la vrit (Isabelle Levy, pas Caroline Fourest ^^))



"Moi je me rappelle de Cukierman disant <<tel jour vous allez faire a, vous allez convoquer l'ambassadeur d'Y, lui dire si lui dire a>>".

Tous les partis doivent tre bien vu par le CRIF.
Marine Lepen a suivi les ordres qu'on lui a donn.
Le CRIF lui a demand de virer son pre du parti pour que le FN soit d-diabolis.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...e-violence.php



> Marine Le Pen, qui est irrprochable personnellement (Roger Cukierman)


=====
Si le Front de Gauche, le Nouveau Parti Anticapitaliste, Lutte Ouvrire ou n'importe quel parti veulent atteindre le pouvoir ils doivent se faire pote avec le CRIF et une fois au pouvoir suivre les ordres.

----------


## GrandFather

Allez, encore un petit effort, et on va  nouveau avoir droit au Protocole des Sages de Sion...  ::no::

----------


## Zirak

> Donc a justifie d'insulter ? [B]Tu n'es pas assez grand pour t'expliquer ? Parce qu'au final, qui te dit que ce n'est pas toi qui te fait mal comprendre ou qui a tort ?


Tu plaisantes encore l ?

- Thierrybenji dit un truc
- je dis que c'est incohrent *en disant pourquoi*
- tu viens dire que tu ne comprends pas pourquoi il se prend des pouces rouges
- je te rponds en *rexpliquant ce qui est incohrent*
- tu reviens en rpondant encore  ct
- la je craque, et je te rpond en me foutant de ta gueule et en te demandant si t'es pas un peu con

Mais arriv l, y'a dj deux fois l'explication, qui a t comprise par tout le monde (thierrybenji y compris), sauf toi, donc non, ce n'est pas un problme d'expression de ma part !





> Jugement personnel... *Si il y a autant de gens que a qui m'ignorent, comment expliques tu le fait que je prenne des pouces ?* L encore, exagration, tentative de discrdit en faisant parler la majorit ou ce qu'est suppose penser la majorit, etc...


Et tu es encore  ct de la plaque. Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un ne te parle plus, qu'il t'as forcment mis en ignor (sachant que mme quand on t'ignore, on peut encore afficher tes messages, un jour je prendrais le temps de t'expliquer comment fonctionne le forum...), donc mme si on ne veut plus te rpondre, on peut toujours te coller des pouces rouges. 





> Je te rappelle aussi que la finalit d'un dbat n'est pas de tomber d'accord mais de confronter des opinions. *Si il y a des personnes qui prfrent claquer la porte car elles n'arrivent pas  accepter que l'interlocuteur puisse avoir un avis diffrent, qu'est ce que tu veux que j'y fasse ?* Elles n'ont tout simplement pas compris ce qu'est un dbat et elles amalgament dbat d'ides et confrontation personnelle... Et on finit par avoir des insultes et autres stigmatisations


Sauf que ce que tu n'as toujours pas compris, c'est que les gens ne claquent pas la porte  cause de tes opinions, ou du fait que ton avis diffre du leur, mais  cause de ton COMPORTEMENT.

Tu es systmatiquement en train de faire la leon  tout le monde, alors que tu passes ton temps  prendre les gens pour des cons avec ton ton sarcastique / condescendant,  faire tout ce que tu reproches aux autres (insultes, attaques personnelles, et autres, ce n'est pas parce que tu le fais plus subtilement qu'en employant des mots grossiers, qu'on ne remarque pas les insultes  :;):  ) , y'a jamais aucune remise en question, ds que l'on te dit un truc, tu vas troller sur tous les fils en faisant ton calimro et en faisant passer les autres pour des dbiles, etc etc.


Bref, encore une fois, tout est de la faute des autres, tu n'as aucune remise en question  faire de ton ct mme quand t'es le seul  ne pas comprendre, tu es la perfection incarne. 

Bah clates-toi bien  "confronter tes ides" avec les deux qui sont dj d'accord avec toi et qui te parlent encore, a sera vachement intressant, pour ma part, je laisse tomb l (mais pas  cause de tes ides, je continuerais de causer  micka,  thierrybenji et tous les autres, c'est juste que je ne te supportes plus).

Ah, et non, je ne te mettrais pas en ignor, donc oui, je pourrais toujours te mettre des pouces dont tu n'as rien  faire mais dont tu te plains tous les 5 messages.  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ... faire tout ce que tu reproches aux autres (insultes, attaques personnelles, et autres, ce n'est pas parce que tu le fais plus subtilement qu'en employant des mots grossiers, qu'on ne remarque pas les insultes  ) , y'a jamais aucune remise en question, ds que l'on te dit un truc, tu vas troller sur tous les fils en faisant ton calimro et en faisant passer les autres pour des dbiles, etc etc.


 part le cot "plus subtil" que je n'ai pas vu, tu as parfaitement rsum le sieur Tallyho !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Allez, encore un petit effort, et on va  nouveau avoir droit au Protocole des Sages de Sion...


Vous tes super prvisible, c'est impressionnant...
On pourrait vous prsenter des centaines de preuves que certains groupes de personnes influent sur le politique et vous n'y croirez jamais, car mme si c'est vrai, vous refuserez toujours de l'accepter.

Je donne un autre exemple, histoire de prendre 24 pouces rouge et que le type qui menverra chier gagne 32 pouces vert (je suis fair-play).
La Franc-maonnerie fascine ou effraie ceux qui n'en sont pas; Qui sont-ils, comment voluent-ils" quel est leur pouvoir rel" Le dossier de L'Express.



> L'influence des francs-maons au sein de l'Etat est toujours aussi forte, comme le montre le livre de la journaliste Sophie Coignard, "Un Etat dans l'Etat". Il serait temps que les frres sortent de l'ombre.


L il n'y a aucun rapport avec le sionisme c'est une tout autre quipe.
Quand les gentils mdias mainstream en parle il n'y a pas de problme.
Mais si je les cites a ne va pas.
Si l'express le dit c'est ok, si je le rpte c'est ko.
C'est zarbe quand mme...

France 2 avait produit un excellent documentaire "Un il sur la plante : Un tats Palestinien est-il encore possible ?".
Dans ce documentaire on nous expliquait qu'aux USA, le lobby qui finanait le plus les campagnes lectorale tait l'AIPAC. 
Quand un lobby te donne de l'argent t'es oblig de faire ce qu'il te demande par la suite.

En consquence les personnes ayant travaill sur le documentaire ont t menac physiquement :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Un_%C5...lo-palestinien

Vous tes chiant avec votre pense unique, votre bien-pensance, etc.
On ne peut pas critiquer :
l'UEla vaccinationla rpubliqueles sionistesles francs maonsetc

J'ai envie de dire que l'UE n'est pas forcment bnfique pour la France.
Qu'il y a des abus au niveau de la vaccination (le vaccin DTP est trs bien, mais  ct de a, parfois...).

Mais la plupart d'entre vous ne peut pas le tolrer parce que vous fonctionner avec un systme dexploitation qui vous bloque.

Le peuple en a de plus en plus marre du politiquement correct.

----------


## GrandFather

> On pourrait vous prsenter des centaines de preuves que certains groupes de personnes influent sur le politique et vous n'y croirez jamais, car mme si c'est vrai, vous refuserez toujours de l'accepter.


Pour admettre l'existence du lobbyisme, pas besoin de preuve, les agences et les associations qui l'exercent ne s'en cachent gnralement pas. Quant  leur influence relle (et non fantasme) sur les politiques publiques, l c'est beaucoup plus difficile  tablir et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que ton argumentation pche de ce ct.

Je passe sur les franc-maons - le marronnier prfr de l'Express -, qui ne sont plus la socit progressiste des XVIIIe et XIXe sicle mais dsormais une petite coterie de gens qui se rendent des services et se renvoient l'ascenseur. Les prsenter aujourd'hui comme une socit occulte (mdr) qui manipule l'opinion et les mdias pour suivre un dessein cach (lol), a ne sert qu' faire vendre leur feuille de chou. 

Mais o j'hallucine, c'est sur le passage o Marine Lepen prend ses ordres du CRIF... L, oui, je veux bien des preuves. Parce que la thse qu'il y a eu un changement de gnration au FN qui a rsult en une lutte de pouvoir interne, qu'un recadrage idologique a t opr dans lequel les saillies antismites du pre Lepen apparaissent comme contre productives, que dans l'hostilit marque du FN contre les musulmans les mouvements pro-sionistes leur sont apparus comme des allis naturels, tout cela me semble bien plus plausible que ta thorie fumeuse.

----------


## Grogro

> Jugement personnel...* Si il y a autant de gens que a qui m'ignorent, comment expliques tu le fait que je prenne des pouces ?* L encore, exagration, tentative de discrdit en faisant parler la majorit ou ce qu'est suppose penser la majorit, etc... Et je te rpondrais la mme chose qu'au-dessus, je ne cherche pas  emporter l'adhsion gnrale sinon je ferais de la politique... Donc absolument pas sensible aux arguments de pression sociale


Tu ne t'en prends pas tant que a, 3-4 par post dbile en moyenne. Et il n'y a pas 36 moyens de faire comprendre que tu deviens indsirable ici sans nourrir le troll comme le fait Zirak. D'ailleurs chaque fois que Zirak se lance dans une flamewar  base de quote paragraphe par paragraphe, il se prend aussi la race de pouces rouges.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une petite coterie de gens qui se rendent des services et se renvoient l'ascenseur.


C'est quand mme pas top, des hommes politiques, des gars qui bossent dans les mdias (je n'appellerai pas a journaliste ^^ lol), des acteurs de la justice, des banquiers, tous copain copain parce qu'il sont dans la mme loge.
Quelque part la franc maonnerie formate ses membres.
Ils finissent par avoir tous le mme logiciel (valeurs de la rpublique, lacit, etc (dis comme a a semble positif sauf que leur interprtations sont particulire)).
J'ai vu des francs maons se venter du rle de la maonnerie dans la rvolution franaise, ou pour d'autre "progrs" socitale...
Ils ne sont pas toujours si anodin que a.




> Mais o j'hallucine, c'est sur le passage o Marine Lepen prend ses ordres du CRIF...


C'est pas exactement des ordres, c'est un peu plus subtil.
Au dn du CRIF le chef a dit "si le FN vire le vieux peut tre qu'on les diabolisera un peu moins".
Marine a donc virer son pre.
Parce qu'elle veut d-diaboliser le parti.
Bon aprs retrouver la trace exacte c'est chiant, faut retrouver le bon dner du CRIF, ensuite il faut couter tout le discours...
Par contre retrouver le chef du Crif qui dit que Marine Lepen est personnellement irrprochable c'est facile.




> dans l'hostilit marque du FN contre les musulmans les mouvements pro-sionistes leur sont apparus comme des allis naturels, tout cela me semble bien plus plausible que ta thorie fumeuse.


Le FN est un parti schizophrnique.
Nous avons les 2 raisons.
Effectivement dans le FN il y a des personnes 100% pro sioniste.
Trs proche de Marine Lepen il y a des gros sionistes comme Louis Aliot.
C'est pas vraiment un gars du FN, mais Gilbert Collard est  fond pro sioniste.

Mais la grosse vague du FN, ce ne sont pas des gens anti islam, ce sont des gens qui veulent limiter l'immigration (comme on fait partout dans le monde en fait).
Le FN a dit que l'islam tait compatible avec la Rpublique (c'est pas aussi clair au PS ou  l'UMP).

Dans l'UE il y a un truc extrmement bizarre c'est qu'on ne peut pas dire "il faut qu'on revoit notre algorithme d'acceptation de migrants parce qu'on en accepte trop et on ne les assimile pas".
Dans les annes 80 c'tait le discours du parti communiste :



C'est plus facile d'entrer dans l'UE que d'entrer au Canada, en Australie, aux USA (eux savent ce que c'est une Douane).

----------


## TallyHo

> Et il n'y a pas 36 moyens de faire comprendre que tu deviens indsirable ici


Tu parles au nom de qui ? Tu reprsentes quoi ici ? Ne gnralise pas ton avis svp...




> ...


Je te le rpte, je ne vais pas changer d'avis parce que 2-3 inconnus (ce que tu appelles "tout le monde"), qui se sont faits claquer le beignet sur d'autres fils et qui profitent de la polmique pour se venger, sont en dsaccord avec moi... Surtout quand on a vu l'talage d'arguments fallacieux et manipulatoires dont certains de ces membres sont capables... Si tu es assez faible pour changer d'avis devant des personnes qui n'ont aucune importance au final, ce n'est pas mon cas.

Aprs si a te fait plaisir de faire le chevalier blanc, encourags par 2-3 guignols qui n'ont plus que les pouces pour pouvoir exister sur ce forum, c'est bien dommage pour toi... Ils t'envoient au bcher et eux peuvent ensuite venir s'essuyer les pieds avec des posts niaiseux se voulant assassins. Ca me fait penser aux petits roquets planqus derrire leur matre...  ::D: 

Franchement les mecs, il va falloir vous sortir de a... Attaque personnelle, insulte, gnralisation, dnigrement, personnification du dbat... Et aprs a vient faire de grand discours  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour conclure, je continuerais  donner mon avis que a plaise ou non  ta "joyeuse" bande de drilles... Ensuite  vous d'tre assez intelligents de comprendre que le dbat d'ides n'est pas une bagarre de personnes et que nous ne pouvons pas tre d'accord tout le temps... Et tant pis pour vous si vous ne le comprenez pas, vous continuerez dans l'attaque personnelle et autre argumentation idiote, je me contrefous du jugement personnel de 3 inconnus sur un forum comme il y en a des milliers sur le net  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est pas exactement des ordres, c'est un peu plus subtil.
> Au dn du CRIF le chef a dit "si le FN vire le vieux peut tre qu'on les diabolisera un peu moins".
> Marine a donc virer son pre.
> Parce qu'elle veut d-diaboliser le parti.


Ou on peut se dire qu'il est plus probable qu'elle n'ait pas besoin du CRIF pour savoir que son pre fout la merde.
C'est pas si vieux que a le changement de tte au FN, et ds le dbut Marine Le Pen a essay de s'loigner des positions de son pre.
Ds le premier dfil du 1er Mai elle avait dj donn des consignes car elle ne voulait pas des skinhead.

Srieux faut arrter la drogue, les politiques sont aussi capable d'avoir des points de vue sans passer par un lobby ou une socit (pas) secrte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou on peut se dire qu'il est plus probable qu'elle n'ait pas besoin du CRIF pour savoir que son pre fout la merde.


Ouais mais bon son pre c'est quand mme le fondateur du parti.
Le poignarder dans le dos a ne ce fait pas.
Ceux qui supportaient ce parti  cause de Jean Marie auraient raison de se barrer.
En plus a donne une super mauvaise image, si tu trahis ton pre, il est fort probable que tu trahisses tes lecteurs.

Et pourquoi Cukierman a dit que Marine Lepen tait irrprochable ?
Il a du backdasher par la suite, mais quand mme...




> elle avait dj donn des consignes car elle ne voulait pas des skinhead.


Euh ouais mais a le pre devait le faire aussi j'imagine...
Personne ne veut des skinheads, sauf lextrme gauche, mais ils appellent a des "antifas".




> les politiques sont aussi capable d'avoir des points de vue sans passer par un lobby


Ok, mais quand on connait l'importance du CRIF dans la vie politique franaise.
Soit on se dit que a aiderait d'tre pote avec.
Soit on se dit qu'il est obligatoire de bien s'entendre avec eux pour esprer atteindre un jour le pouvoir.

Si vous pensez que le Crif n'a aucun pouvoir en France, peut tre devriez-vous vous renseigner un petit peu.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ouais mais bon son pre c'est quand mme le fondateur du parti.
> Le poignarder dans le dos a ne ce fait pas.


Et les partis a volue, on sait depuis largement avant la passation de pouvoir qu'ils n'avaient pas la mme vision des choses.




> Ceux qui supportaient ce parti  cause de Jean Marie auraient raison de se barrer.
> En plus a donne une super mauvaise image, si tu trahis ton pre, il est fort probable que tu trahisses tes lecteurs.


Ben non, elle trahit un pre antismite, c'est au contraire trs bien.




> Euh ouais mais a le pre devait le faire aussi j'imagine...
> Personne ne veut des skinheads, sauf lextrme gauche, mais ils appellent a des "antifas".


Ben non. Si tu regardes les organigrammes du FN, les skinheads taient bien en place  l'poque Jean-Marie, et Marine avait bien indiqu que a allait changer avant de prendre le pouvoir dans le parti. Contrairement  son pre, elle veut un parti respectable pour prendre le pouvoir, et des gens comptents (les lus rgionaux FN sont fortement encadrs, en particulier dans les Hauts-de-France o le FN est fort).




> Si vous pensez que le Crif n'a aucun pouvoir en France, peut tre devriez-vous vous renseigner un petit peu.


Si tu penses que j'ai crit a tu devrais peut-tre relire ce que j'ai cris  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> Srieux faut arrter la drogue, les politiques sont aussi capable d'avoir des points de vue sans passer par un lobby ou une socit (pas) secrte.


Pourquoi tre agressif ? Oui un politicien a des ides mais tu sais bien qu'il ne se fait pas tout seul, il faut des soutiens et il doit renvoyer des ascenseurs. Tu as aussi un souci lectoral qui peut changer son point de vue car son ide de dpart est "politiquement incorrect". Etc... Donc, au final, on peut dire que son discours ne reprsente pas compltement son avis personnel.

----------


## ManusDei

Un politicien ne fait pas tout tout seul, mais a ne l'empche pas d'avoir des convictions fortes sur certains sujets sans avoir  penser qu'il y a un lobby qui fait pression.

Et si, j'ai besoin d'tre aggressif car c'est vraiment prendre les gens pour des cons qu'affirmer que derrire chaque ide d'un politique il y a forcment un lobby, comme si ils ne pouvaient pas rflchir (en bien ou en mal) tout seuls.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben non, elle trahit un pre antismite, c'est au contraire trs bien.


C'est toi qui dit a.
On en sait rien, si a se trouve c'est un gars super philosmite.




> Contrairement  son pre, elle veut un parti respectable pour prendre le pouvoir, et des gens comptents


Le truc qui doit bien faire chier c'est que Jean Marie a fait un norme forcing pour placer sa fille que personne ne voulait.
Et une fois qu'elle est la chef elle le vire...

Il y a des lecteurs qui aimaient bien le vieux, qui devaient se dire "il est marrant il fait des blagues".
Ils ne doivent pas tre content maintenant...




> Si tu penses que j'ai crit a tu devrais peut-tre relire ce que j'ai cris


Pas forcment toi.
Mais si on questionnait l'intgralit des franais "pensez vous que le CRIF influence l'tat Franais" il n'y aurait qu'une infime partie des franais qui rpondrait oui.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Si vous pensez que le Crif n'a aucun pouvoir en France, peut tre devriez-vous vous renseigner un petit peu.


Il y a une nuance importante entre avoir un peu d'influence sur certains sujets auprs de certains dcideurs, et les diriger  la baguette. Personne ne nie que les groupes de pression - le CRIF en est officiellement un - ont une influence sur nos dcideurs. C'est mme pour a qu'ils existent. On en trouve mme qui ont t cr rien que pour a par les dcideurs politiques eux-mmes(le conseil consultatif musulman, exemple type).

Ca n'en fait pas des Palpatine qui dirigent le pays.

----------


## TallyHo

> Un politicien ne fait pas tout tout seul, mais a ne l'empche pas d'avoir des convictions fortes sur certains sujets sans avoir  penser qu'il y a un lobby qui fait pression.


Oui et il fait quoi si il a des pressions qui sont exerces par ses soutiens ? Tu crois qu'il va risquer de maintenir ses convictions pour perdre un lectorat ? Ce serait se tirer une balle dans le pied... Il n'y a qu' voir comment certains politiciens sont de vraies girouettes... Et je ne parle pas d'un changement d'avis qui peut arriver, non je parle du mec qui va l o le vent le pousse.




> Et si, j'ai besoin d'tre aggressif


Non tu n'as pas besoin de rejoindre toute la clique insultante... Je pense que tu es plus intelligent que a pour dmontrer ton point de vue sans tomber dans l'attaque personnelle  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui et il fait quoi si il a des pressions qui sont exerces par ses soutiens ? Tu crois qu'il va risquer de maintenir ses convictions pour perdre un lectorat ? Ce serait se tirer une balle dans le pied...


Oui, a se voit rgulirement.




> Il n'y a qu' voir comment certains politiciens sont de vraies girouettes... Et je ne parle pas d'un changement d'avis qui peut arriver, non je parle du mec qui va l o le vent le pousse.


Certains.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a une nuance importante entre avoir un peu d'influence sur certains sujets auprs de certains dcideurs, et les diriger  la baguette.


D'aprs lisabeth Lvy le CRIF c'est plutt le genre  diriger  la baguette.
Aprs elle se trompe peut tre...

En tout cas quand le CRIF fait un repas, les entres sont chres et tout le gratin politique est l.
Tu ne risques pas de voir Hollande et Sarkozy  un repas Catholique ou Musulman...

Je sais plus exactement l'histoire mais je crois que lorsque Sarkozy tait prsident, il tait au dner du CRIF, il faisait un discours et il rptait toujours "Monsieur le Prsident", a donnait vraiment l'impression que le chef du CRIF tait au dessus du chef de l'tat.

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais plus exactement l'histoire mais je crois que lorsque Sarkozy tait prsident, il tait au dner du CRIF, il faisait un discours et il rptait toujours "Monsieur le Prsident", a donnait vraiment l'impression que le chef du CRIF tait au dessus du chef de l'tat.


Ce n'est pas une question de hirarchie mais plutt de respect en appelant les gens par leur titre  ce niveau l.

A mon avis, si tu retrouves la vido, il y a de grandes chances que le prsident du CRIF, disait "Monsieur le prsident" quand il s'adressait  Sarkozy aussi. Faut pas trop se fier  a. ^^

----------


## GPPro

Les diners du CRIF m'ont toujours hriss le poil... Le communautarisme pouss  l'extrme avec l'appui de TOUTE la classe politique franaise (mme le FN y passe).

----------


## TallyHo

> Les diners du CRIF m'ont toujours hriss le poil... Le communautarisme pouss  l'extrme avec l'appui de TOUTE la classe politique franaise (mme le FN y passe).


Attention, il y a un extrmiste svre sur le forum atm... Tu risques de te faire traiter d'antismite, que tu soutiens Fofana et autres conneries du genre... Et avec un peu de bol, il te prtera mme des propos compltement invents  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

Rsultat des primaires  droite, Fillon largement en tte devant Jupp... Si vous vouliez du changement, c'est mal barr... D'ailleurs Sarkozy le confirme :




> Avant d'apporter son soutien  Franois Fillon pour le second tour. "J'ai beaucoup d'estime pour Alain Jupp mais *les choix politiques de Franois Fillon me sont plus proches*. Franois Fillon me parat avoir le mieux compris les dfis qui se prsentent  la France. Je voterai donc pour lui au second tour de la primaire."
> 
> http://www.europe1.fr/politique/prim...ultats-2905754


Vous avez compris ce que a veut dire...

Sinon je crois qu'il a enfin compris que plus personne le veut  ::mrgreen:: 




> "Il est donc temps maintenant pour moi d'aborder une vie avec plus de passion prive et moins de passion publique. Bonne chance  la France, et  vous mes chers compatriotes."

----------


## GPPro

Vous marriez la droite la plus rac avec le libralisme le plus dbile, vous mlangez un bon coup => Fillon. Humainement Sarko tait le pire candidat, politiquement Fillon est le pire... Il pourrait m'obliger  voter PS aux prsidentielles, c'est dire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Maintenant qu'on s'est mobilis pour liminer le nain, il faut se mobiliser pour faire passer Jupp.  ::D: 
Je pense que Fillon a bnficier de beaucoup de soutien de gauche, pour faire barrage  Sarko. Au second tour, pas mal de ces soutiens vont aller  Jupp, plus proche du centre. Donc, rien n'est jou, mais ce sera certainement trs serr.

----------


## macslan

> Rsultat des primaires  droite, Fillon largement en tte devant Jupp... Si vous vouliez du changement, c'est mal barr... D'ailleurs Sarkozy le confirme :
> 
> 
> 
> Vous avez compris ce que a veut dire...
> 
> Sinon je crois qu'il a enfin compris que plus personne le veut


Enfin c'est un peu un air de dj vu donc on le reverra peut-tre en 2021-2022

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon je crois qu'il a enfin compris que plus personne le veut


Pendant les 5 ans pendant lesquelles Sarkozy tait au pouvoir, il a bien fait de la merde...

Il a vendu 600 tonnes d'or de la France... (d'aprs moi il mrite la peine de mort pour haute trahison)
En Cte d'Ivoire il a fait virer Gbagbo (candidat lu dmocratiquement), pour mettre Ouattara.
Il a fait assassiner Kadhafi (sans raison valable) ce qui  install le chaos en Libye, favoris le terrorisme, etc.

Par contre il n'est pas inquit...
Il est coupable de plein de trucs, mais il ne sera jamais condamn...

==============
Maintenant c'est Fillion VS Jupp.
Jupp tait le favoris du systme, a va peut tre changer.
Sarkozy a dgag c'est dj pas mal, mais les autres ne sont pas mieux...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Il pourrait m'obliger  voter PS aux prsidentielles, c'est dire.


C'est vrai que a me turlupine galement. Je voterais Hollande sans hsiter contre Fillon ...

----------


## BenoitM

> Vous marriez la droite la plus rac avec le libralisme le plus dbile, vous mlangez un bon coup => Fillon. Humainement Sarko tait le pire candidat, politiquement Fillon est le pire... Il pourrait m'obliger  voter PS aux prsidentielles, c'est dire.





> C'est vrai que a me turlupine galement. Je voterais Hollande sans hsiter contre Fillon ...


Encore faut-il que le PS soit au 2me tour  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est vrai que a me turlupine galement. Je voterais Hollande sans hsiter contre Fillon ...


Moi pas ! Personnellement, je ne veux plus du tout du PS !  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs, l'limination de Sarko, n'entraine-t-elle pas galement l'limination de Hollande ? Sa seule chance d'tre rlu, c'tait de se retrouver face  Sarko, et de jouer au moins dtest des deux. Sarko out, Hollande se reprsentera-t-il ? Dj que c'tait pas vident avant...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore faut-il que le PS soit au 2me tour


Je rve d'un second tour sans "Socialiste" ni Rpublicains.
Ce serait vraiment beau.

Hollande est un grand stratge, il va peut tre russir son plan de gagner les primaires socialiste puis arriver au second tour PS VS FN et gagner les lections pour faire un deuxime mandat.
On sait jamais.

----------


## BenoitM

Tu rves d'une France dirige par le FN, c'est ca?  ::): 
j'aurai pu accept la remarque si tu avais cit sans le FN aussi  :;): 

De plus c'est facile de dire sans qui, mais se serait mieux de dire avec qui la France devrait tre dirige

----------


## Ryu2000

> De plus c'est facile de dire sans qui, mais se serait mieux de dire avec qui la France devrait tre dirige


C'tait surtout pour dire qu'on met toujours les 2 mmes partis au pouvoir et que la situation n'arrtait pas d'empirer.
Sur les choses importantes le PS et l'UMP ont le mme programme.

Aprs les autres partis sont sans doute tout aussi pourri mais ils n'ont pas le pouvoir.
J'ai pas tellement de raison d'tre fcher aprs le FN, ils n'ont jamais eu le pouvoir, je ne sais pas du tout de quoi ils sont capable. (par contre l'UMPS je vois trs bien... Ils ont eu le pouvoir, ils ont fait des trucs et je vois le rsultat)

Personnellement j'aimerai bien voir l'UPR au second tour :p
Ou Debout la France  la limite, mme si Dupont Aignan est un peu pourri, il est toujours mieux que Jupp, Hollande, Fillion, Valls, etc.
Mme le Front de Gauche avec Mlanchon  la limite, apparemment sa ligne a volu il semble un peu moins pote avec le systme.

----------


## Zirak

> Moi pas ! Personnellement, je ne veux plus du tout du PS ! 
> 
> D'ailleurs, l'limination de Sarko, n'entraine-t-elle pas galement l'limination de Hollande ? *Sa seule chance d'tre rlu, c'tait de se retrouver face  Sarko, et de jouer au moins dtest des deux.* Sarko out, Hollande se reprsentera-t-il ? Dj que c'tait pas vident avant...



Ou pas, il reste aussi le vote "tout mais pas a", avec une rptition du scnario Chirac / Le Pen, face  Marine. 

Aprs effectivement, cela dpendra du candidat choisi lors du second tour de la primaire. Mais si Marine est devant le candidat LR au 1er tour, je pense qu'Hollande a toutes ses chances. ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les partis actuels (et je les comprends), n'oubliez pas qu'il existe autre chose. 
On a presque les 100 000 votes. Un petit effort...

----------


## Ryu2000

> le vote "tout mais pas a"


Le vote tout mais pas a, risque de tourner un jour...
a ne sera plus "tout sauf le FN", a va peut tre devenir "tout mais pas l'UMPS".

Au Royaume Uni c'tait "tout sauf quitter l'UE".
Aux USA c'tait "tout sauf Trump".

En ce moment le "tout sauf" du systme ne fonctionne plus ^^
Les peuples ont raison de se mfier des mdias, des politiciens, des financiers, des banquiers, etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou pas, il reste aussi le vote "tout mais pas a", avec une rptition du scnario Chirac / Le Pen, face  Marine. 
> 
> Aprs effectivement, cela dpendra du candidat choisi lors du second tour de la primaire. Mais si Marine est devant le candidat LR au 1er tour, je pense qu'Hollande a toutes ses chances. ^^


Il faudra tre au second tour. Marine, y sera certainement, donc, son opposant sera lu (magie du front rpublicain anti-dmocratique).
C'est l-dessus que mise(ait ?) Hollande. La dtestation de Sarko lui permettait d'esprer tre devant au premier tour, et donc d'tre rlu face  Marine.
Mais, Sarko limin, et Jupp et Fillon sont moins dtests (pas forcment moins dtestables) que Sarko, et moins que Hollande aujourd'hui.

Personnellement, je pense que le PS ne sera pas au second tour, je souhaite mme qu'il ne soit ni 3me, ni 4me. Derrire Macron et Mlenchon.  ::ptdr:: 

Une question  Manu Dei, qui, je crois est au Modem. Qu' prvu Bayrou en cas de victoire de Fillon ? Il ne l'avait pas vu venir, celui-l, comme les journaleux et autres sondeurs. Alors, que fait-il si c'est Fillon qui gagne ? (C'est une vraie question).

----------


## ManusDei

> Une question  Manu Dei, qui, je crois est au Modem. Qu' prvu Bayrou en cas de victoire de Fillon ? Il ne l'avait pas vu venir, celui-l, comme les journaleux et autres sondeurs. Alors, que fait-il si c'est Fillon qui gagne ? (C'est une vraie question).


Je suis bien au Modem  ::): 
On ne sait pas. Je sais que Fillon et Bayrou se parlent (contrairement  Bayrou et Sarkozy) mais que je sache ils ne sont pas spcialement potes comme Bayrou et Jupp.

Donc l... c'est un peu la grande question. Je ne suis pas certain que Bayrou sache quoi faire, et les militants non plus.
J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait beaucoup de militants Modem qui soutiennent Fillon, alors qu'on en trouvait un paquet pour soutenir Jupp et NKM (voire Le Maire).

----------


## Lucio_

> Le vote tout mais pas a, risque de tourner un jour...
> a ne sera plus "tout sauf le FN", a va peut tre devenir "tout mais pas l'UMPS".
> 
> Au Royaume Uni c'tait "tout sauf quitter l'UE".
> Aux USA c'tait "tout sauf Trump".
> 
> En ce moment le "tout sauf" du systme ne fonctionne plus ^^
> Les peuples ont raison de se mfier des mdias, des politiciens, des financiers, des banquiers, etc.


C'est pourtant eux qu'ils ont couts cette anne:
Farage, un banquier.
Trump, un politicien qui vient de l'immobilier.
Murdoch un patron de mdias.

----------


## Invit

> Il faudra tre au second tour. Marine, y sera certainement, donc, son opposant sera lu (magie du front rpublicain anti-dmocratique).


Par forcment, Fillon est le candidat qui risque de piquer le plus de voix au FN. Il est nationaliste, homophobe, pro-Russe, anti-fonctionnaire, pro-riches, anti-IVG...

N'enterrez pas non plus Jupp. Les mmes qui disaient que Jupp allaient tout rafler disent maintenant qu'il n'a plus aucune chance. La ralit c'est que cette lection est absolument imprvisible. On ne sait pas qui vote, on ne sait pas pour qui les lecteurs de gauche ont vot (et ont offert au passage 1 million d'euros au candidat LR pour sa campagne, merci les abrutis), on ne sait pas s'ils vont revoter (bah oui, aprs avoir limin "le pire", vous allez pas liminer "le deuxime pire")...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump, un politicien


Faut savoir au bout d'un moment.
Tout le monde disait "il n'a pas dexprience en politique, ce n'est qu'un chef d'entreprise".
Et maintenant c'est un politicien...




> C'est pourtant eux qu'ils ont couts cette anne:


Je l'ai dis avant, mais je le redis : rien n'est absolu.

C'est une figure de style quand on dit "tous les politiciens sont des enculs".
Ce n'est pas possible qu'un ensemble de personnes aussi large ait tous la mme caractristique.

Par exemple, on aurait tendance  penser que les conomistes ne comprennent rien et donne les pires conseils possible.
Sauf que non !
Les conomistes qui font parti des conoclastes sont bon (probablement pas tous).
http://leseconoclastes.fr/biographies/

Quand t'entends Jacques Sapir, Olivier Delmarche, Olivier Berruyer, souvent tu te dis "pure il a raison lui, incroyable un conomiste qui a compris la vie  !".

 la limite j'aurai pu dire que les mdias, les politiciens, les banquiers qui vont dans le sens du systme sont pourri.
A mon avis ils savent trs bien qu'ils font de la merde, mais comme ils sont corrompu, a ne les gne pas.
Ils peuvent s'enrichir sur lappauvrissement du peuple.
Certains pensent qu'ils ne sont pas forcment conscient et donc pas malintentionn, peut tre qu'ils sont juste cons.
Par exemple les journalistes ne font jamais de journalisme ils se content de recopier des articles qui viennent de source comme l'AFP.
Ils n'ont pas besoin de rflchir, ni d'avoir un sens critique.

Peut tre que les journalistes et les politiques croient rellement dans l'UE, par exemple.
Ils se disent "plein emploi, croissance, paix entre les peuples, l'UE c'est vraiment tip top, on devrait en faire encore plus".

============
L'autre truc c'est que tu n'es pas oblig d'tre d'accord avec Farage pour tre pour le Brxit...
Qui est Murdoch (un personnage de Gorillaz ^^ lol) ?

----------


## Zirak

> Faut savoir au bout d'un moment.
> Tout le monde disait "il n'a pas dexprience en politique, ce n'est qu'un chef d'entreprise".
> Et maintenant c'est un politicien...


Sa phrase exacte tait :




> Trump, un politicien qui vient de l'immobilier.


Et oui, vu qu'il a particip  la campagne, et vient d'tre lu  la prsidence, on peut lgrement dire que c'est un politicien, un politicien rcent, mais un politicien tout de mme. ^^





> Qui est Murdoch (un personnage de Gorillaz ^^ lol) ?





> Keith Rupert Murdoch est un homme d'affaires australo-amricain, n le 11 mars 1931  Melbourne, en Australie. Il est l'actionnaire majoritaire de News Corporation, l'un des plus grands groupes mdiatiques du monde. En 2015, il est class 32e personnalit la plus puissante du monde et 76e fortune mondiale par la revue Forbes


Accessoirement c'est le patron de Fox News, et un super copain de Trump. ^^

Et comme il a t vu  la Trump Tower ces derniers jours, alors que Trump et son quipe sont en train de composer leur gouvernement, il commence  y avoir "des rumeurs" quand  un possible poste pour lui.


Si cela venait  se produire, on aurait encore une preuve de plus que Trump n'a rien  voir avec les autres, et qu'il ne cherchent pas du coup  avoir la main sur les mdias...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et oui, vu qu'il a particip  la campagne, et vient d'tre lu  la prsidence, on peut lgrement dire que c'est un politicien, un politicien rcent, mais un politicien tout de mme. ^^


Non mais a ne fonctionne pas comme a.
Si on se mfie des politiciens, c'est parce que le plus souvent ils n'ont jamais eu de vrai boulots.
En plus ils sont dconnect du peuple et du monde rel.

Ce sont les vieux politiciens dont on se mfie (les Clinton par exemple, quand t'as t dans la magouille depuis si longtemps...).

Un chef d'entreprise a connait un minimum le monde rel.
Et Trump comprend le peuple (il a russi  se faire lire avec le monde contre lui, il a bien du faire une chose bien).




> le patron de Fox News, et un super copain de Trump. ^^


Ah ok.

Bon aprs j'ai pas trop regard, mais il ne me semble pas que Fox News ait t  fond derrire la campagne de Trump...

----------


## GPPro

La grosse blague avec ces candidats "hors systmes" est qu'en gnral ils sont au contraire en plein dedans : par exemple Macron que les mdias essaient de prsenter comme tel (un ex de chez rotschild, pro de la finance, quel candidat hors systme, un pur rvolutionnaire !). En fait en ce moment le peuple veut de tout sauf du politicien de mtier mais  l'arrive ils arrivent  choisir pire ou en tout cas pas mieux du tout (ex : Trump). Bref, s'il fallait encore une preuve que la dmocratie est un mauvais systme...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La grosse blague avec ces candidats "hors systmes" est qu'en gnral ils sont au contraire en plein dedans : par exemple Macron que les mdias essaient de prsenter comme tel (un ex de chez rotschild)


Ouais j'ai entendu a l'autre jour  la radio.
Les mdias essaient de faire passer Macron pour un candidat anti systme ^^
C'est marrant, tellement c'est gros.

Bon aprs a ne fonctionnera pas, llectorat anti systme ne crois pas les mdias et ils ne voteront jamais pour un gars de chez Rothschild...

Les vrais anti systme se font cracher dessus par tout le monde (c'est comme a qu'on reconnait les vrais ^^).
Un vrai anti systme se ferait traiter d'antismite, d'homophobe, de raciste, etc.
Les mdias ne seraient pas pote avec...

On a un peu l'impression que Macron c'est un ballon, il a l'air gros mais ce n'est que de l'air.
 part les mdias personne en a rien a foutre de Macron.
Il y a eu tout une campagne pour dire qu'il tait populaire, mais a ne peut pas tre vrai.

----------


## Zirak

> Bon aprs j'ai pas trop regard, mais il ne me semble pas que Fox News ait t  fond derrire la campagne de Trump...


A fond je ne sais pas, mais si Fox News tait clairement pro Trump il me semble.  :;):

----------


## MABROUKI

> Gastiflex
> Par forcment, Fillon est le candidat qui risque de piquer le plus de voix au FN. Il est nationaliste, homophobe, pro-Russe, anti-fonctionnaire, pro-riches, anti-IVG...


Les lections en pays dmocrates sont devenues un vrai poker  !!!
Fillon vient de passer aux primaires ,parce qu'il n'tait pas un monstre des medias et aussi ,probablement jug comme honnte par les lecteurs (leur mmoire n'est pas courte) vu ses dmls avec les caciques de l'UMP qui ont charg l'inamovible secrtaire-chaouch Copp pour le discrditer (et jeter un voile pudique sur le corrompu Sarkozy leur prfr)...
Un duel ,aux prsidentielles ,des chevaliers inconnus de la table ronde n'est pas exclu: Macron contre Fillon....,l'cuyre Marine portant le Heaume de Fillon, et le vieux page Mlenchon la lance de secours de Macron...

----------


## macslan

> La grosse blague avec ces candidats "hors systmes" est qu'en gnral ils sont au contraire en plein dedans : par exemple Macron que les mdias essaient de prsenter comme tel (un ex de chez rotschild, pro de la finance, quel candidat hors systme, un pur rvolutionnaire !). En fait en ce moment le peuple veut de tout sauf du politicien de mtier mais  l'arrive ils arrivent  choisir pire ou en tout cas pas mieux du tout (ex : Trump). Bref, s'il fallait encore une preuve que la dmocratie est un mauvais systme...


Et alors tu en a un de meilleurs systme

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon aprs a ne fonctionnera pas, *llectorat anti systme* ne crois pas les mdias et ils ne voteront jamais pour un gars de chez Rothschild...


C'est pas antinomique, a ? Si on est "anti-systme" on ne vote pas, parce que bon, voter, a fait sytme, donc on ne reprsente pas un lectorat, si ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si on est "anti-systme" on ne vote pas


Ben a dpend...
Quand le systme veut que tu votes pour rester dans l'UE, tu votes pour sortir de l'UE.
Quand le systme veut que tu votes Clinton, tu votes Trump.
Quand le systme veut que tu votes oui au trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe, tu votes Non.
etc.

Niveau vote tout le monde n'est pas d'accord.
Il y en a qui sont pour l'abstention.
D'autre pour le vote blanc.
Perso je suis pour : aller voter pour un petit parti au 1er tour et aprs ne pas aller voter au second tour, vu qu'il n'y a pas de bon parti.
Mais au final tu vas au deuxime tour voter contre le parti que tu dtestes le plus parmi les 2 partis finalistes...

========
Il y a des vrais candidats anti systme.
Trump semble compltement anti systme.
Au final il est probable qu'on l'empche de faire ce qu'il veut et que "son" programme soit le mme que ceux de Bush/Obama.

Si il essaie de faire ce qu'il veut faire, il devrait finir assez rapidement comme JFK.

========
En France le seul parti anti systme c'est l'UPR.

----------


## seedbarrett

> En France le seul parti anti systme c'est l'UPR.


Ah bah c'est pas si mal le systme finalement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Trump semble compltement anti systme.


Il a quand mme mis un lobbyiste pay par Monsanto  l'environnement (et l'agriculture) pour le moment.
Je crois qu'il va falloir que tu nous expliques ce que tu appelles "anti-systme" car l a m'a pas l'air vident (et je crois que je suis pas le seul).

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne suis pas certain que Bayrou sache quoi faire


Annoncer son retrait de la vie politique ? Sa seule chance de durer est de soutenir Jupp mais il a prfr passer plus de temps  polmiquer avec Sarko, nouvelle erreur... De plus en ces temps troubls, les gens ne veulent pas de consensus ou de "milieu", ils deviennent radicaux, d'o la monte des extrmes par exemple. Et dans leur tte, le Centre c'est au milieu sur l'chelle boitophile donc un truc qu'on ne sait pas trop positionner et ils n'aiment pas a... A cela tu ajoutes qu'il a une personnalit un peu "molle" et un Jupp idem, si ils veulent gagner, il va falloir qu'ils se bougent entre les deux tours.




> La grosse blague avec ces candidats "hors systmes" est qu'en gnral ils sont au contraire en plein dedans


Tout  fait, tu ne peux pas arriver  un certain niveau politique sans tre dans le systme, ce n'est pas possible. Comme tu ne te fais pas tout seul, tu as obligatoirement des retours d'ascenseur. Pour avoir des candidats anti-systme, il faudrait qu'on puisse dsigner nos propres candidats par un autre moyen que des signatures d'lus par exemple, un systme plus populaire  trouver.




> Bref, s'il fallait encore une preuve que la dmocratie est un mauvais systme...


Ca tombe bien puisque nous n'y sommes pas mais dans un systme de gouvernement reprsentatif (galvaud en dmocratie participative)... La vraie dmocratie peut tre sympa, un systme o le peuple pourrait initier des demandes, des actions, etc... Enfin bref, tout ce dont on a parl sur d'autres sujets.

Sinon tu prconises quoi comme systme ?

----------


## macslan

> Ca tombe bien puisque nous n'y sommes pas mais dans un systme de gouvernement reprsentatif (galvaud en dmocratie participative)... La vraie dmocratie peut tre sympa, un systme o le peuple pourrait initier des demandes, des actions, etc... Enfin bref, tout ce dont on a parl sur d'autres sujets.
> 
> Sinon tu prconises quoi comme systme ?


Oui enfin il est contre a aussi et j'aimerai bien savoir ce que notre cher GPPro propose

----------


## ddoumeche

> Par forcment, Fillon est le candidat qui risque de piquer le plus de voix au FN. Il est nationaliste, homophobe, pro-Russe, anti-fonctionnaire, pro-riches, anti-IVG...


Je pense qu'il faut nuancer.




> Les lections en pays dmocrates sont devenues un vrai poker  !!!
> Fillon vient de passer aux primaires ,parce qu'il n'tait pas un monstre des medias et aussi ,probablement jug comme honnte par les lecteurs (leur mmoire n'est pas courte) vu ses dmls avec les caciques de l'UMP qui ont charg l'inamovible secrtaire-chaouch Copp pour le discrditer (et jeter un voile pudique sur le corrompu Sarkozy leur prfr)...
> Un duel ,aux prsidentielles, des chevaliers inconnus de la table ronde n'est pas exclu: Macron contre Fillon...., l'cuyre Marine portant le Heaume de Fillon, et le vieux page Mlenchon la lance de secours de Macron...


Dans ce cas l, vu que Macron est le candidat des banquiers et de la grande distribution (Henry Hermand, qui a fait fortune l dedans et est administrateur de Terra Nova), il n'y a pas de question  se poser.
Et aucun de ces nobles cuyers ne pourrait soutenir ces chevaliers,  moins de passer pour des judas  leur propre cause.

Pour viter l'effet tortue, il faut couter les discours des diffrents candidats, et lire leurs programmes, plutt que de lire la presse qui n'a pas fait preuve d'une grande objectivit, ou se fier  des sondages le plus souvent bidons.




> La grosse blague avec ces candidats "hors systmes" est qu'en gnral ils sont au contraire en plein dedans : par exemple Macron que les mdias essaient de prsenter comme tel (un ex de chez rotschild, pro de la finance, quel candidat hors systme, un pur rvolutionnaire !). En fait en ce moment le peuple veut de tout sauf du politicien de mtier mais  l'arrive ils arrivent  choisir pire ou en tout cas pas mieux du tout (ex : Trump). Bref, s'il fallait encore une preuve que la dmocratie est un mauvais systme...


Il existe un parti royaliste. Il est difficile de croire que l'arme puisse prendre le pouvoir et nous mette un Franco au pouvoir, il existe sans doute quelques factieux mais ils se cachent bien.




> Il a quand mme mis un lobbyiste pay par Monsanto  l'environnement (et l'agriculture) pour le moment.
> Je crois qu'il va falloir que tu nous expliques ce que tu appelles "anti-systme" car l a m'a pas l'air vident (et je crois que je suis pas le seul).


Il y a des lobbyistes dans les deux camps, mais au moins Trump propose d'interdire les lobbyistes pays par les pays trangers

----------


## ManusDei

> Il y a des lobbyistes dans les deux camps, mais au moins Trump propose d'interdire les lobbyistes pays par les pays trangers


Possible, mais a n'en fait pas un candidat "anti-systme".
Trump est pas plus anti-systme que moi, et a fera bientt 7 ans que je suis encart dans un parti politique qui n'est clairement pas d'orientation rvolutionnaire.

----------


## macslan

> Possible, mais a n'en fait pas un candidat "anti-systme".
> Trump est pas plus anti-systme que moi, et a fera bientt 7 ans que je suis encart dans un parti politique qui n'est clairement pas d'orientation rvolutionnaire.


Surtout qu'il tait bien le candidat d'un des deux partis du systme USA

----------


## Ryu2000

> il va falloir que tu nous expliques ce que tu appelles "anti-systme" car l a m'a pas l'air vident.


Pour Trump c'est vident, tout le monde tait contre lui. Les mdias, les banquiers, les politiques. 
Il n'avait aucun soutient mme dans son propre parti.
(tre dtest par ces groupes c'est la preuve qu'on est anti systme, je n'ai mme pas besoin d'aller plus loin...)

tre anti systme c'est de ne pas aller dans la direction de l'oligarchie dominante.

Trump voit le pays comme une entreprise, il regarde les cots et ce que a rapporte.
Par exemple la guerre au Moyen Orient a cot des milliers de milliards de dollars pour rien.
Trump veut donc arrter de perdre de l'argent pour faire la guerre partout.
Et a c'est anti systme, le systme veut la guerre et le chaos.

Aprs moi je parle des discours de Trump, ce qui l'a fait lire.
Comme l'a dit Olivier Delamarche, un prsident a peut faire au maximum 5% de ce qu'il veut faire de toute faon et l c'est encore pire parce qu'il est radicalement oppos  la direction de ses prdcesseurs.

Trump respecte Poutine, ce n'est pas comme Hillary qui rvait de la 3ime guerre mondiale...

Trump veut motiver les entreprises US  produire aux tats Unis.
Personne dans le systme n'aurait propos ce genre de projet.
C'est pas une vision de mondialiste de merde, qui veulent exploiter les enfants l o ils cotent le moins chre, qui pensent qu'un pays est un htel et toutes ces ides profondment dbile.

Trump dit tout ce que le systme ne supporte pas qu'on dise.
Par exemple il a dit qu'il tait parfois possible qu'un vaccin provoque l'autisme.

Il y a une propagande mondiale, avec une faon de penser, des tas de rgles, aucune libert de penser, etc. (c'est surtout en USA/UE)
Ce peut tre ce que vous appelez *progrs* ^^ lol

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour Trump c'est vident, tout le monde tait contre lui. Les mdias, les banquiers, les politiques. 
> Il n'avait aucun soutient mme dans son propre parti.
> (tre dtest par ces groupes c'est la preuve qu'on est anti systme, je n'ai mme pas besoin d'aller plus loin...)


Vu les nominations depuis son lection (banquiers, politiques, lobbyistes) si, t'as besoin d'aller plus loin.




> tre anti systme c'est de ne pas aller dans la direction de l'oligarchie dominante.


...en nommant cette mme oligarchie dominante  tous les postes clef du gouvernement ?




> Trump voit le pays comme une entreprise, il regarde les cots et ce que a rapporte.
> [...]
> C'est pas une vision de mondialiste de merde, qui veulent exploiter les enfants l o ils cotent le moins chre, qui pensent qu'un pays est un htel et toutes ces ides profondment dbile.


Vu sa carrire, j'ai un doute sur ce point l.




> Par exemple il a dit qu'il tait parfois possible qu'un vaccin provoque l'autisme.


Ok, tu as su montrer qu'il pouvait dire des conneries. Et on doit en conclure quoi ?

----------


## Invit

> En France le seul parti anti systme c'est l'UPR.





> tre anti systme c'est de ne pas aller dans la direction de l'oligarchie dominante.


Moi je veux bien mais : 




> Franois Asselineau, n le 14 septembre 1957  Paris, est un *inspecteur gnral des finances* et homme politique franais.


Bon, anti-systme mais pay par l'Etat...




> Diplm de HEC Paris
> ENA


Il vient vraiment pas du mme milieu que tout ces politiques du systme...




> Il mne une carrire de *haut fonctionnaire* qui le conduit notamment  exercer dans diffrents *cabinets ministriels* sous les gouvernements de droite des annes 1990 et  occuper entre 2004 et 2006 le poste de *dlgu gnral  l'intelligence conomique au ministre de l'conomie et des Finances*.


Thug life.

Source : sa page Wikipedia.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fran%C3%A7ois_Asselineau
Il l'a enfin eue au fait ? Aux dernires nouvelles Wikipedia France le jugeait pas assez important alors qu'il avait une page dans d'autres langues.




> Trump respecte Poutine, ce n'est pas comme Hillary qui rvait de la 3ime guerre mondiale...


Trump c'est le mec qui a srieusement demand  un gnral pourquoi on utilisait pas l'arme atomique contre tout ces connards qui emmerdent les USA. Bah oui, vu qu'on l'a, pourquoi on s'en sert pas ?
Pragmatique le type.




> Trump veut motiver les entreprises US  produire aux tats Unis.
> Personne dans le systme n'aurait propos ce genre de projet.


Michael Moore qui a soutenu Sanders puis Hillary se bat pour a depuis des annes  travers Flint, sa ville natale, qui a t sinistre par la mondialisation.
Sinon Montebourg a dfendu a, Mlenchon parle de protectionnisme et mme Sarko s'y tait mis sur la fin de la campagne.
Et je t'invite  regarder les socits que possde Trump, a m'tonnerait que ce soit 100% made in USA.




> Trump dit tout ce que le systme ne supporte pas qu'on dise.
> Par exemple il a dit qu'il tait parfois possible qu'un vaccin provoque l'autisme.


Le systme ne supporte pas qu'on dise pas a parce que c'est faux, idiot et dangereux pour la sant publique. Aucune tude n'a prouv ce lien, et je ne vois pas au nom de quoi Trump est qualifi pour aborder ce sujet.




> Il y a une propagande mondiale, avec une faon de penser, des tas de rgles, aucune libert de penser, etc. (c'est surtout en USA/UE)


T'es conscient que ta soi-disant libert de pense consiste  rpter les conneries que t'entends ou lis, exactement comme les moutons abreuvs aux mdias mainstream ? Par exemple le coup des vaccins et de l'autisme, tu l'as pas invent avec ta libert de pense, Trump non plus, a fait partie des conneries qui circulent dans les mdias complotistes.
Mais au final c'est pareil que ce que tu dnonces : une poigne qui crivent et diffusent l'information et des millions de zombies qui l'absorbent et la partagent.

T'es conscient aussi que malgr ta libert de pense au final vous tes  peu prs tous identiques,  quelques nuances prs : nationaliste, pro-Russe, se rjouit de la victoire de Trump, soutient le FN ou l'UPR, anti-UE, fan de Dieudonn, pense qu'on nous cache des choses sur le 11 septembre, que les vaccins sont nocifs, que les mdias mainstream mentent (mais que Quenelle+, Wikistrike ou Radio Spoutnik c'est la vrit), que les scientifiques mentent (en mme temps ils sont pays par le systme), fascin par l'archologie (a vu 3 fois le documentaire "La Rvlation des Pyramides")...
T'es pas le premier qu'on voit ici, tu seras pas le dernier. Mais c'est bizarre que disposant d'une libert de pense (et nous non) vos ides convergent autant.




> Par forcment, Fillon est le candidat qui risque de piquer le plus de voix au FN. Il est nationaliste, homophobe, pro-Russe, anti-fonctionnaire, pro-riches, anti-IVG...
> Je pense qu'il faut nuancer.


Ah bon ?
- Homophobe : tait oppos  la dpnalisation de l'homosexualit (en 82 il voulait que l'homosexualit reste punie par la loi, pour ceux qui ne comprendraient pas), au PACS, au mariage pour tous. Souhaite revenir sur le droit  l'adoption pour les homosexuels.
- Nationaliste : souhaite enseigner le roman national  l'cole. Considre que la colonisation est un "partage de culture".
- pro-Russe : http://www.lepoint.fr/presidentielle...84557_3122.php
- j'ai oubli pro-Assad, mais en gnral a va avec le point prcdent : http://www.europe1.fr/politique/fill...-assad-2515173
- anti-fonctionnaires : souhaite supprimer 500 000 postes.
- pro-riches : souhaite supprimer l'ISF et les charges patronales
- anti-IVG : il a le soutien de la Manif pour Tous et de Sens Commun. Il est personnellement oppos  l'IVG.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'avais ecrit tout un bon message, mais suite  une mauvaise manipulation j'ai tout perdu...
Du coup je suis super frustr.




> Vu les nominations depuis son lection (banquiers, politiques, lobbyistes) si, t'as besoin d'aller plus loin.
> ...en nommant cette mme oligarchie dominante  tous les postes clef du gouvernement ?


J'ai dis que je parlais de ses discours pas de ce qu'il allait rellement faire...
En attendant les banquiers, politiques et lobbyistes n'taient pas de son ct pendant la campagne.
Ils vont devoir faire avec Trump et malheureusement Trump va avoir affaire  eux...




> Bon, anti-systme mais pay par l'Etat...


Oui alors c'est trs bien Asselineau est pass par HEC et l'ENA.
C'est ce que je n'arrte pas de vous rpter depuis le dbut, rien n'est absolu.
On peut passer par un parcours qui formate les gens et quand mme bien s'en sortir.

Quand je dis par exemple "Ce sont tous des Garde-ctes  la mie de pain" c'est une figure de style.
Les ensembles ne sont pas aussi simple...




> Michael Moore qui a soutenu Sanders puis Hillary se bat pour a depuis des annes  travers Flint, sa ville natale, qui a t sinistre par la mondialisation.


Mais je connais trs trs bien Michael Moore,  l'poque j'avais mme commenc  uploader les pisodes de The Awthul Truth.
Vous avez dj vu Canadian Bacon ?
C'est avec l'acteur qui joue lentraneur de Bobsleigh dans Rasta Rocket.

Dans ce film on voit l'importance pour les USA d'tre constamment en guerre.

Dans le systme il arrive qu'il y ait quand mme des bons gars, 100% d'entre eux, ne peuvent pas avoir 100% tord, 100% du temps.
Je l'ai dj expliqu a.

J'ai bien aim la vido de Michael Moore qui expliquait pourquoi Trump allait gagner  ::P: 




> Par exemple le coup des vaccins et de l'autisme, tu l'as pas invent avec ta libert de pense


Au dbut j'ai juste vu des tmoignages de personnes qui sont devenu gravement malade aprs un vaccin. (c'est peut tre une concidence qui est arriv  beaucoup de monde)
Ensuite j'ai regard des confrences de Claire Sverac et a m'a assez plu.
 l'poque j'aimais bien aussi Corinne Gouget, malheureusement elle tait dpressive et  fini par se suicider, mais son travail sur les additifs alimentaires est toujours trs intressant.

Je sais qu'il existe des mdecins qui ne vaccinent par leur enfant (ils peuvent s'arranger pour falsifier le carnet de sant).
Je sais qu'il y a des oncologues qui conseillent  tous leur patients de faire une chimio, mais que quand ils ont un cancer ils ne font pas de chimio.
Dans le mme genre il y a aussi :
Il n'y a aucun aliment contenant des OGM  la caftria de Monsanto.
Les enfants de la Silicon Valley n'utilisent pas de tlphone portable, de tablette, ni d'ordinateur, dans leur coles de riche ils utilisent des ardoises.

Vous tes trop strict vous vous dite "les vaccins c'est gnial, c'est indispensable, a n'a aucun effet secondaire, c'est tellement bien que j'en prendrai tout les ans".
Moi je pense qu'il faut laisser les gens qui ont un doute tranquille.
Qu'est-ce que a peut vous foutre qu'un couple soit contre lexcs de vaccination ?

Quelque part vous tes intolrant.
Il y a un courant de pens mainstream et ds que quelqu'un sort un peu des traits vous l'attaquez.
Je trouve qu'il faut laisser les gens tranquille.

Il y a 6 mois si j'avais dis la Deprakine est dangereux pour les femmes enceinte, qu'il provoque des retards intellectuels, pouvant atteindre jusqu' 40% des enfants exposs et qu'il y a galement un risque d'autisme.
Vous m'auriez pris pour un fou comme aujourd'hui.
Sauf que c'est la version officielle maintenant.

Peut tre que dans 20 ans la science reconnatra qu'effectivement mettre 20 souches de virus dans un vaccin et l'injecter  une enfant de 3 mois, c'tait rtrospectivement une mauvaise ide.
En France a n'existe pas encore, cela dit le vaccin DT Polio n'existe plus en France et maintenant il y a plus de trucs dedans...

Il faut penser en dehors de la boite.

----------


## Grogro

> J'avais ecrit tout un bon message, mais suite  une mauvaise manipulation j'ai tout perdu...
> Du coup je suis super frustr.


Ca m'est arriv hier sur ce topic alors que je voulais ragir  l'humiliation jouissive de Sarko et de Cop, et  la perce clair de Fillon (pour moi, essentiellement dclenche par la victoire de Trump, c'est ce que Malcolm Gladwell appelle "The Tipping Point"), de mme qu' son bauche de programme contradictoire, et ce qui pour moi a fait la diffrence avec Jupp (indice : rien  voir avec l'conomie ni avec son thatchrisme obsolte, ce sont des sous-jacent bien plus fondamentaux qui ont jou).

Fausse manoeuvre : clic sur prcdent dans firefox, retour sur la page de post. Cache rinitialis, post disparu. Surprise aujourd'hui : tu dois avoir un appel ajax qui tourne en fond quand on poste sur ce forum parce que je viens de dcouvrir un lien en bas de la fentre de post qui te permet de restaurer le texte auto-enregistr. 
Donc voici le post que je pensais avoir perdu hier :

La soire d'hier aura t des plus jouissives. Et particulirement le "score" magnifique du guignol de Meaux alias "Monsieur Bygmalion". 0,3% a fait deux pains aux chocolat, non ? D'ailleurs, quelqu'un a le 03 de Jean-Franois ?  ::ptdr:: 

La morale de cette histoire :

_Dura lex, sed Rolex._

Aprs avoir crach  la gueule de tout le pays pendant 15 ans, trahi la nation, vendue au Qatar,  l'OTAN et aux USA, vol l'or de la France, dtourn plus de 600 milliards en 5 ans, le retour de bton n'en est que plus violent. 

Plus srieusement, la remonte spectaculaire de Fillon, observe suite  la victoire de Trump, tmoigne de la trs grande volatilit du paysage politique, et surtout de l'opinion publique. Les deux candidats des mdias arrivent second et troisime : Jupp, le chouchou de la classe jacassante obtient une trs honorable seconde place et ses chances de victoire sont dsormais trs faible. Sarko le "bon client", le candidat des primaires qui a t le plus mdiatis et de trs loin, est balay comme la raclure de bidet qu'il a toujours t. Fillon a perc sans bnficier du moindre soutien mdiatique. Mme le Point l'a snob alors qu'ils ont pourtant t trs longtemps fillonistes et que Fillon colle  75%  leur ligne ditoriale. 

Le programme conomique de Fillon est dlirant et ultra-conformiste (c'est du Valls/Macron dans la pure ligne de toutes les lgislatures depuis 1983), mais je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il y croit lui-mme. Il est surtout opportuniste et pragmatique. Les lections ne se jouent plus sur l'conomie mais sur des sous-jacents bien plus fondamentaux. S'il s'obstine, il va se faire sauvagement fister par Le Pen et Mlenchon, surtout que Fillon est concrtement une serpillre qui s'est laiss bolosser par Sarko pendant 5 ans sans jamais moufter, et qu'il a reni toutes les valeurs gaullo-sguiniste qu'il faisait semblant de dfendre pour aller  la gamelle, ds 2005. Du ct de l'Education Nationale, comme Jupp, ce qu'il prne c'est ni plus ni moins la continuit des annes Chtel/NVB. 
Par contre, il est le seul a avoir une politique extrieure un minimum srieuse donc je ne peux pas le mpriser  100%, allez juste  90% on va dire.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GPPro

Ce que montre ce rsultat est trs simple : les racs ont le vent en poupe, si tu veux russir en politique en ce moment, repousse les journalistes, et quand tu veux pas un mec trainant plus de casserole qu'une cuisine de cantine, tu prends celui qui lui a servi de paillasson pendant 5 ans. La France, quel beau pays !

Ah oui, accessoirement ce sont les retraits qui font la pluie et le beau temps dans le paysage politique (en tout cas pour cette primaire).

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah oui, accessoirement ce sont les retraits qui font la pluie et le beau temps dans le paysage politique (en tout cas pour cette primaire).


C'est pas nouveau, vu qu'ils votent en masse personne ne veut vraiment se les mettre  dos.

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a 6 mois si j'avais dis la Deprakine est dangereux pour les femmes enceinte, qu'il provoque des retards intellectuels, pouvant atteindre jusqu' 40% des enfants exposs et qu'il y a galement un risque d'autisme.


Tu as trouv le nom sur une des vieilles ordonnances de ta maman ?

 ::dehors:: 


(Dsol, je sais que l'on n'est pas vendredi, mais je n'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment, et la perche tait trop tentante...  ::oops:: )

----------


## Invit

> Ensuite j'ai regard des confrences de Claire Sverac et a m'a assez plu.


Pour ceux qui auraient la flemme de chercher, Claire Sverac croit aux chemtrails, dj a part mal.

Sinon voici sa bio : 



> De mre Basque et de pre Occitan, Claire Sverac tudie les "Sciences Politiques" avant de faire une carrire dans la musique aux Etats-Unis. Ses chansons sont enregistres par des artistes aussi connus que Pat Benatar, Donna Summer, Emmylou Harris, Willy Deville, Chicago....Tout ce temps, Claire est particulirement sensible aux scandales lis  la sant et  l'environnement (vaccination, pesticides, affaire du sang contamin...), et  la complicit entre les cartels, les banques et les leaders politiques. Au printemps 2009, avec le dbut de la communication autour du virus H1N1, elle dcide d'enquter et dcouvre que les maux dont nous souffrons ne sont pas dus au hasard ni  la fatalit, mais plutt  un plan organis par une poigne de "banksters" prts  tout pour contrler le monde.


Aucune comptence scientifique, mdicale, mme pas une premire anne de fac de bio abandonne. Comment tu peux ne serait-ce que t'intresser  ce quelle raconte ? A ce moment-l n'importe qui peut faire une confrence sur n'importe quoi.

Quant  l'autre : 
http://www.lesenrages.antifa-net.fr/...xtreme-droite/

Comment tu peux penser que ces personnes disent des choses vraies ? Ok, il y a des scientifiques corrompus et partial, mais pas tous. Comment tu peux accorder de l'importance  des personnes sans aucun bagage scientifique et qui noncent des normits que quelqu'un avec un bac scientifique serait capable de dbunker ?
T'es hors systme, mais t'es quand mme d'accord avec le fait que pour qu'un truc soit vrai, il faut que a ait t prouv, non ?




> Vous tes trop strict vous vous dite "les vaccins c'est gnial, c'est indispensable, a n'a aucun effet secondaire, c'est tellement bien que j'en prendrai tout les ans".
> Moi je pense qu'il faut laisser les gens qui ont un doute tranquille.
> Qu'est-ce que a peut vous foutre qu'un couple soit contre lexcs de vaccination ?


Ah mais trois pingouins qui se vaccinent pas c'est pas grave. Vous serez protgs par la majorit qui se vaccine et n'attraperez aucune maladie. Donc vous pourrez clamer haut et fort "vous voyez, je me vaccine pas et j'ai pas la polio". Bah ouais, vu que le reste de la population est vaccine, et qu'il n'y a plus personne pour te transmettre la polio.
Par contre si la polio rapparait en France, au hasard parce que certains candidats en position d'arriver au pouvoir veulent supprimer l'aide mdicale aux trangers, tu risques de couiner et de regretter de faire partie de cette minorit hors du systme qui pense par elle-mme.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Possible, mais a n'en fait pas un candidat "anti-systme".
> Trump est pas plus anti-systme que moi, et a fera bientt 7 ans que je suis encart dans un parti politique qui n'est clairement pas d'orientation rvolutionnaire.


A un moment, il faut sortir du romantisme post-adolescent et faire de la realpolitique. On ne peut pas faire le reproche  Trump le procs de ne pas tre assez anti-systme, quand son coreligionnaire Sanders est tomb au champs d'honneur, assassin par traitrise par le camps de la mdicis Clinton.
Il n'est tellement pas anti-systme que les michetonneuses (la presse) tait  169:4 contre lui. Il s'en souvient puisque lors de l'invitation de celle-ci  la maison blanche, il les a tous copieusement insults. 
En outre il a renonc  son salaire.
Un partisan du systme ferait-il cela ?

Francois Ier s'est bien alli avec le trs grand Suleiman le Magnifique pour vaincre la maison des Hasbourg et nous n'en sommes pas mort, bien au contraire.




> Ah oui, accessoirement ce sont les retraits qui font la pluie et le beau temps dans le paysage politique (en tout cas pour cette primaire).


Je ne dirais pas cela, le retrait n'a fait que 28% et va partir en maison de retraite dimanche prochain....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aucune comptence scientifique, mdicale, mme pas une premire anne de fac de bio abandonne.


Et alors ?
Tu n'es pas oblig d'avoir fais des tudes pour constater certaines choses...

Aprs tu mets un lien d'un site antifa !
Personne ne fait confiance aux antifas, c'est une bande de tar.
Ils sont cons comme des manches, ils ne comprennent rien  rien...
Ils sont violent, haineux, etc.
Vous avez dj vu le film "antifas chasseur de skins" ?




> Comment tu peux penser que ces personnes disent des choses vraies ?


Tu fais confiance  un site antifa, donc t'as vraiment pas de leon  me donner...
Souvent les tudes formates les gens de toute faon...

Et si j'avais dis que je respecte le travail du Dr Andr Gernez t'aurais dis quoi ?
Lui il a un vrai background scientifique.

Qu'est-ce que a peut vous foutre si j'aime bien certaines choses chez Claire Sverac ou Corinne Gouget ?
Je suis libre et elles ne m'incitent pas  la haine ni  la violence (pas comme les antifas).

Et sinon le vaccin DT Polio est trs bien.
Sauf qu'il n'existe plus en France, il a t remplac par un vaccin qui contient des vaccins qui ne sont pas obligatoire...
Cela dit tu peux l'acheter en Suisse.
Je l'ai dj dis a.

===========================
Moi tout ce que je dis c'est que :
- dans ce qu'on mange il y a des additifs alimentaires dangereux (a personne peut dire le contraire).
- parfois il y a de l'abus dans le domaine des vaccins (on est pas au niveau des USA, mais a finira par venir)

C'est pas extrmiste comme position...

Vous tes chiant, ds qu'on dit un truc un mm en dehors de votre mode de pense vous me lapidez...

----------


## ManusDei

> Vous tes trop strict vous vous dite "les vaccins c'est gnial, c'est indispensable, a n'a aucun effet secondaire, c'est tellement bien que j'en prendrai tout les ans".
> Moi je pense qu'il faut laisser les gens qui ont un doute tranquille.
> Qu'est-ce que a peut vous foutre qu'un couple soit contre lexcs de vaccination ?


Il y a des effets secondaires, c'est un mdicament et pour tout mdicament il y a un calcul bnfice/risque.
Ca se compte en 1 pour million  peu prs pour les gens souffrant d'effets secondaires.

Et non, tu ne peux pas laisser les gens qui ont un doute tranquille car l'efficacit du vaccin dpend aussi d'une couverture vaccinale maximale.
Il est estim qu'il faut une couverture vaccinale suprieure  95% en gnral pour que la vaccination soit efficace.
Sachant que certaines personnes (leucmiques par exemple) ne peuvent pas tre vaccines.

PS : un virus, a mute et a change (voir toutes les appelations de la grippe, c'est applicable  tous les virus), et le vaccin ne couvre pas ncessairement face  toutes les mutations. Donc laisser une personne sans vaccin, c'est risquer de la voir contamine avec une souche A (contre laquelle le vaccin est efficace), voir le virus muter pour devenir une souche B (vaccin inefficace) et voir la souche B se rpandre.
PPS : En Espagne et en Allemagne les obligations vaccinales sont moindres et les mouvements anti-vaccin plus forts, et chaque anne y a des gamins qui meurent. Laisser les gens qui ont un doute tranquille c'est laisser crever des gamins.

----------


## Invit

> Tu n'es pas oblig d'avoir fais des tudes pour constater certaines choses...


Mais un constat n'est pas une preuve !
90% de personnes baignent dans les ondes wifi, 90% des personnes ont des avions qui leur passent au dessus de leur tte. Il y a des cancers partout en France, a ne veut pas dire que le cancer est d au wifi ou aux chemtrails ! Pourtant j'ai constat que les personnes qui ont le cancer ont t exposes au wifi (mais elles ont aussi t expose  l'eau du robinet et  l'air qu'on respire si on va par l).

Sinon j'ai mis un site antifa parce que les autres liens venaient de site "fa" affilis  Egalit et Rconciliation qui appellent  la haine et la violence.




> Qu'est-ce que a peut vous foutre si j'aime bien certaines choses chez Claire Sverac ou Corinne Gouget ?


Le problme c'est le milieu dans lequel elles gravitent et qu'en deux clics tu finis chez Soral (qui appelle  la haine et la violence). C'est pas un hasard, l'extrme droite propage volontairement ce genre de contenus qui incite  douter de tout, tout en flattant votre "libert de pense". C'est comme Chouard, ce qu'il dit est intressant et il serait mignon s'il n'tait pas autant affili  l'extrme droite.
On trouve de gentils hippies fumeurs de joints qui disent que les ondes c'est mal, et que les vaccins c'est cacas, mais eux quand tu les coutes tu finis pas chez E&R.




> - dans ce qu'on mange il y a des additifs alimentaires dangereux (a personne peut dire le contraire).


Oui, de nombreux scientifiques et les colos disent a depuis des annes, Elise Lucet (bouh, mdia mainstream) fait des missions dessus. Pourquoi les deux personnes que tu as choisi de croire sont proche d'E&R ?




> Ah oui, accessoirement ce sont les retraits qui font la pluie et le beau temps dans le paysage politique (en tout cas pour cette primaire).


Ouais,  un moment on pouvait se dire qu'il suffirait d'attendre qu'ils meurent pour que a aille mieux, mais il y a une gnration encore plus flingue du cerveau qui arrive, biberonne  Dieudo, Soral et aux complots en tout genre. Et a fait peur.

----------


## Grogro

> Quant  l'autre : 
> http://www.lesenrages.antifa-net.fr/...xtreme-droite/


Tu viens l de citer une source tout aussi bidon que le plus caricatural des sites conspirationnistes, dommage.

Quant  la dnomme Claire Sverac. En 2 clic google je lis "complot mondial contre la sant". Ok, j'en ai assez lu, inutile d'aller plus loin, la messe est dite. Autant lire du David Hicke, au moins c'est plus divertissant.




> Ah mais trois pingouins qui se vaccinent pas c'est pas grave. Vous serez protgs par la majorit qui se vaccine et n'attraperez aucune maladie. Donc vous pourrez clamer haut et fort "vous voyez, je me vaccine pas et j'ai pas la polio". Bah ouais, vu que le reste de la population est vaccine, et qu'il n'y a plus personne pour te transmettre la polio.


Ah non pas du tout, je n'ai plus les chiffres en tte et pas trop le temps de rechercher aujourd'hui (a doit trainer sur tous les sites de zttique), mais la couverture vaccinale doit tre complte pour tre optimale. En gros, une famille anti-vaccination ne risque pas seulement le Darwin Award par procuration, elle met en danger les autres enfants. Je n'ai plus les dtails en tte (EDIT : le temps que je poste, ManusDei a dj tout expliqu).

La difficult en France, c'est qu'on a accumul quelques scandales sanitaires et/ou financiers de vaccination coupls  la morgue inoue du corps mdical et de la classe jacassante. Par rtro-action, la dfiance est encore plus forte dans notre pays et c'est trs proccupant. Je pense que l'obsession socitale du risque zro joue beaucoup. On semble ne plus accepter qu'un risque minime puisse subsister mme si la balance bnfice/risque est sans appel. C'est cette crainte qui merge chez les sceptiques de la vaccination. 

Pour moi ce qui pose rellement problme, c'est notre rapport culturel au risque en France. Certaines cultures acceptent la prise de risque, pas la ntre. C'est compliqu de corriger le tir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Laisser les gens qui ont un doute tranquille c'est laisser crever des gamins.


Et alors ?
Je ne vois aucun problme avec a.

Il faudrait pouvoir faire des vrais statistiques.
Quand la science reconnatra que les vaccins peuvent causer l'autisme, l'hyperactivit, la sclrose en plaque, etc. On en saura plus.
Pour l'instant c'est officiellement 100% un hoax, il me semble que dans la science officielle, mme si ils reconnaissent que chaque mdicament reprsente un risque, il est impossible que ce genre de maladies soit caus par une vaccination.

Il y a des types qui disent "j'tais en forme, je me suis fais vaccin, peu de temps aprs j'tais dans un fauteuil roulant", alors a peut tout  fait tre une concidence, mais ce n'est pas un cas unique.
Bon cela dit, je connais des jeunes mres qui sinquitent un peu  propos des vaccins.

C'est dommage que le vaccin DT Polio basique, qui est obligatoire, n'existe plus.

=======
Enfin bref j'avais compltement raison quand j'ai dis que c'tait anti systme de critiquer les vaccins.

----------


## Invit

> Tu viens l de citer une source tout aussi bidon que le plus caricatural des sites conspirationnistes, dommage.


Le problme c'est que j'ai tap son nom sur Google, je suis all jusqu'en page 6 en ne trouvant que des sites de ce genre. 




> Ah non pas du tout, je n'ai plus les chiffres en tte et pas trop le temps de rechercher aujourd'hui (a doit trainer sur tous les sites de zttique), mais la couverture vaccinale doit tre complte pour tre optimale. En gros, une famille anti-vaccination ne risque pas seulement le Darwin Award par procuration, elle met en danger les autres enfants. Je n'ai plus les dtails en tte.


Par 3 pingouins je voulais dire qu'il n'y avait pas besoin que tout le monde (au sens 100%) se vaccine mais "presque tout le monde"  ::mouarf::  C'est d'ailleurs le cas actuellement, tout le monde ne se vaccine pas et on ne croule pas sous les pidmies.
Sauf que pour arriver au rsultat de "presque tout le monde" il faut le rendre obligatoire pour tout le monde.^




> Il y a des types qui disent "j'tais en forme, je me suis fais vaccin, peu de temps aprs j'tais dans un fauteuil roulant", alors a peut tout  fait tre une concidence, mais ce n'est pas un cas unique.


Mais, mais, mais... t'as pas compris ma comparaison avec l'air qu'on respire ?
100% des personnes ou presque se font vacciner dans les pays dvelopps => 100% des personnes ou presque qui se retrouvent en fauteuil roulant ont t vaccines. a ne prouve rien. De mme que 100% de ces personnes ont probablement pris de l'aspirine, bu de l'eau du robinet ou respir !
D'ailleurs tu sais qu'il y a beaucoup plus de morts lis  l'utilisation de mdicaments classiques (aspirine) ou moins classiques (anti-dpresseurs, anxio, benzo...) ? Comme dit plus haut, c'est une balance bnfice/risque.

----------


## r0d

Je ne comprends rien  la majorit de votre discussion, mais il y a une chose qui m'interpelle. Il s'agit de la classification "anti-systme" de Trump. Je ne comprends pas trop ce que vous en dites, et j'aimerais comprendre.
Qu'est-ce qu'un anti-systme? Quelles caractristiques permettent de classifier, une personne comme "anti-systme" ou non. D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un n'est pas "anti-systme", qu'est-il? "Pro-systme"? "Neutre"? 
Parce que pour esquisser le fond de ma pense: je considre Mr Trump comme un fruit norm de l'pistm (le systme) contemporaine. Une pistm que qualifie de "gosme grgaire". Trump en est une parfaite incarnation: ontologiquement il est comme tout le monde (inculte, fainant, gotiste, ...) mais il s'applique  entretenir quelques diffrences cosmtiques qu'il peut se permettre.

Lorsque je militais  la LCR, une des critiques rcurrentes que l'on rcoltait tait: si vous tes anti-systme, pourquoi vous prsentez-vous aux lections? La critique tait pertinente, et nous avions du mal  rpondre. Nous participions aux lections pour des raisons bassement pragmatiques: pour tre visibles et obtenir un peu de sous. Mais c'tait contraire  l'thique de beaucoup de militants, et nous considrions cela comme une compromission.
Je vous raconte a parce que le simple fait de se prsenter  une lection nous fait dj entrer et participer au "systme". J'ai donc du mal  considrer Trump, comme quelqu'un "en dehors du systme". Je crois au contraire que non seulement il est un rouage parfaitement huil du systme, mais pis, il est en train d'en devenir une gnratrice.

C'est exactement comme Zemmour et consorts. Ils ont un discours diffrent des mdias mainstream, certes, mais ils ont plus d'audience que n'importe quel autre journaliste, et les ides qu'ils dfendent sont en ralit largement rpandues dans la population. Donc lorsqu'ils se targuent d'tre anti-systme, dissidents et autres, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas de quoi ils parlent. Je ne comprends juste pas de quoi s'agit-il.

Pour moi, un anti-systme c'est un gars qui a une ferme en Ardche et qui est autonome. Seulement voil, celui-l, on en entendra jamais parler...
Peut-tre un simple problme de smantique, mais je vous avoue que je ne comprends plus grand-chose aux dbats contemporains...

----------


## Invit

@r0d : c'est bien pour a qu'on rpte ici que les anti-systme brandis en idole sur ce forum ou ailleurs ne le sont pas. Trump (hritier et chef d'entreprise), Asselineau (haut fonctionnaire)...
Oui, un vrai anti-systme serait un hippie en Ardche.

Ceci-dit, pour se dfinir anti-systme aujourd'hui, il semblerait qu'il faille plusieurs critres : 
- tre rejet par les mdias mainstream. On notera que les mdias anti-systmes sont plutt de gauche (ou perus comme tel) : Lib, le Monde... Les plus anti-systmes iront mme jusqu' cracher contre le Figaro.
- avoir une majorit contre soit. a, c'est un peu facile, tout parti politique entre quasi par dfinition dans ce critre
- tre d'extrme droite. Srieusement, vous connaissez quelqu'un qui se dise anti-systme qui ne soit pas d'extrme droite ?

Visiblement se prsenter  une lection n'est plus un critre excluant, vu que l'UPR et Trump sont considrs comme anti-systme. La question c'est est-ce qu'il est possible d'tre au pouvoir en restant anti-systme ?

----------


## halaster08

> - tre d'extrme droite. Srieusement, vous connaissez quelqu'un qui se dise anti-systme qui ne soit pas d'extrme droite ?


Mlanchon?
Les candidats d'extrme gauche?

----------


## Charvalos

> Quand la science reconnatra que les vaccins peuvent causer l'autisme, l'hyperactivit, la sclrose en plaque, etc. On en saura plus.
> 
> Il y a des types qui disent "j'tais en forme, je me suis fais vaccin, peu de temps aprs j'tais dans un fauteuil roulant", alors a peut tout  fait tre une concidence, mais ce n'est pas un cas unique.
> Bon cela dit, je connais des jeunes mres qui sinquitent un peu  propos des vaccins.
> 
> C'est dommage que le vaccin DT Polio basique, qui est obligatoire, n'existe plus.
> 
> =======
> Enfin bref j'avais compltement raison quand j'ai dis que c'tait anti systme de critiquer les vaccins.


Encore faudrait-il que pour certaines "maladies" telle que l'autisme, les scientifiques soient capables d'en dfinir d'o viennent les causes, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas de l'autisme :
https://www.autisme.ch/autisme/infor...es-de-lautisme




> Pour l'instant c'est officiellement 100% un hoax


T'as une source, un lien pour dire a ou tu le sors au petit bonheur la chance ?




> Il y a des types qui disent "j'tais en forme, je me suis fais vaccin, peu de temps aprs j'tais dans un fauteuil roulant", alors a peut tout  fait tre une concidence, mais ce n'est pas un cas unique.
> Bon cela dit, je connais des jeunes mres qui sinquitent un peu  propos des vaccins.


Idem, t'as des liens qui montrent ces tmoignages ?

C'est bien beau de dire des choses mais cela serait encore mieux si t'avais des sources pour approuver ce que tu dis. 

Aprs, c'est comme dans n'importe quel domaine : on entend de tout que cela soit vrai ou faux et j'ai envie de dire que chacun est libre de croire ce qu'il veut.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne comprends rien  la majorit de votre discussion, mais il y a une chose qui m'interpelle. Il s'agit de la classification "anti-systme" de Trump. Je ne comprends pas trop ce que vous en dites, et j'aimerais comprendre.
> Qu'est-ce qu'un anti-systme? Quelles caractristiques permettent de classifier, une personne comme "anti-systme" ou non. D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un n'est pas "anti-systme", qu'est-il? "Pro-systme"? "Neutre"? 
> Parce que pour esquisser le fond de ma pense: je considre Mr Trump comme un fruit norm de l'pistm (le systme) contemporaine. Une pistm que qualifie de "gosme grgaire". Trump en est une parfaite incarnation: ontologiquement il est comme tout le monde (inculte, fainant, gotiste, ...) mais il s'applique  entretenir quelques diffrences cosmtiques qu'il peut se permettre.
> 
> Lorsque je militais  la LCR, une des critiques rcurrentes que l'on rcoltait tait: si vous tes anti-systme, pourquoi vous prsentez-vous aux lections? La critique tait pertinente, et nous avions du mal  rpondre. Nous participions aux lections pour des raisons bassement pragmatiques: pour tre visibles et obtenir un peu de sous. Mais c'tait contraire  l'thique de beaucoup de militants, et nous considrions cela comme une compromission.
> Je vous raconte a parce que le simple fait de se prsenter  une lection nous fait dj entrer et participer au "systme". J'ai donc du mal  considrer Trump, comme quelqu'un "en dehors du systme". Je crois au contraire que non seulement il est un rouage parfaitement huil du systme, mais pis, il est en train d'en devenir une gnratrice.
> 
> C'est exactement comme Zemmour et consorts. Ils ont un discours diffrent des mdias mainstream, certes, mais ils ont plus d'audience que n'importe quel autre journaliste, et les ides qu'ils dfendent sont en ralit largement rpandues dans la population. Donc lorsqu'ils se targuent d'tre anti-systme, dissidents et autres, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas de quoi ils parlent. Je ne comprends juste pas de quoi s'agit-il.
> 
> ...


Les anti-systmes veulent changer le systme de l'intrieur, rpartir plus quitablement les richesses confisques par le Complexe avec l'appui idologique de la presse main stream (MSN) et la cooptation.
Ce n'est videment pas gratuit, le but tant de faire repartir l'conomie. Mais ce ne sont pas des gens qui veulent jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain, et donc ils ne remettent en cause le systme dmocratique, bien au contraire.

Les anti-systmes commencent donc se rallier la population dont ils reprennent les griefs, au contraire de la MSN pour qui tout va toujours trs bien... alors qu'en ralit les critres dmographiques sont  l'orange voir au rouge dans la population occidentale et que la croissance est bloque au profit des pays mergent, de la classe duque.
Donc quand tu dis ne pas comprendre qu'un Zemmour soit anti-systme, cela veut juste dire que tu ne comprends pas ou fait simplement semblant de ne pas comprendre que le systme n'est plus reprsentatif.

tu es peut-tre perdu parce que tu es dans la perspective d'un changement de rgime par une "jacquerie" (sans vouloir tre pjoratif) donc porte les armes  la main par la base, alors que le coup d'tat peut venir des "insiders" (c.f. prcdent de Gorbatchev). Car qui connait mieux le systme que les insiders.

Il y a longtemps que tu n'as pas discut avec les prolos ? tu devrais aller dans un bar populaire, boire une stella et discuter.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mlanchon?
> Les candidats d'extrme gauche?


Tsipras

----------


## ManusDei

> Quand la science reconnatra que les vaccins peuvent causer l'autisme, l'hyperactivit, la sclrose en plaque, etc. On en saura plus.
> Pour l'instant c'est officiellement 100% un hoax, il me semble que dans la science officielle, mme si ils reconnaissent que chaque mdicament reprsente un risque, il est impossible que ce genre de maladies soit caus par une vaccination.


Mais pourquoi tu voudrais que la science reconnaisse a ? T'as quelque chose d'autre qu'une impression pour dire a ?
Les effets secondaires sont connus http://www.europ-assistance.fr/fr/pr...daires-vaccins




> Il y a des types qui disent "j'tais en forme, je me suis fais vaccin, peu de temps aprs j'tais dans un fauteuil roulant", alors a peut tout  fait tre une concidence, mais ce n'est pas un cas unique.


En France des dizaines de milliers de personnes sont vaccins quotidiennement, donc oui, tu as des gens qui vont tomber malade dans les jours qui suivent une vaccination, car tu as des gens qui tombent malades tous les jours.




> Enfin bref j'avais compltement raison quand j'ai dis que c'tait anti systme de critiquer les vaccins.


Et alors ? C'est aussi anti systme de courir tout nu dans la rue le 25 Dcembre, c'est pas pour autant que c'est intelligent.

PS : au fait, bonne esquive sur le ct anti-systme de Trump qui met un lobbyiste de Monsanto  grer l'agriculture (et les pesticides).

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne comprends rien  la majorit de votre discussion, mais il y a une chose qui m'interpelle. Il s'agit de la classification "anti-systme" de Trump. Je ne comprends pas trop ce que vous en dites, et j'aimerais comprendre.
> Qu'est-ce qu'un anti-systme? Quelles caractristiques permettent de classifier, une personne comme "anti-systme" ou non. D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un n'est pas "anti-systme", qu'est-il? "Pro-systme"? "Neutre"? 
> Parce que pour esquisser le fond de ma pense: je considre Mr Trump comme un fruit norm de l'pistm (le systme) contemporaine. Une pistm que qualifie de "gosme grgaire". Trump en est une parfaite incarnation: ontologiquement il est comme tout le monde (inculte, fainant, gotiste, ...) mais il s'applique  entretenir quelques diffrences cosmtiques qu'il peut se permettre.
> 
> Lorsque je militais  la LCR, une des critiques rcurrentes que l'on rcoltait tait: si vous tes anti-systme, pourquoi vous prsentez-vous aux lections? La critique tait pertinente, et nous avions du mal  rpondre. Nous participions aux lections pour des raisons bassement pragmatiques: pour tre visibles et obtenir un peu de sous. Mais c'tait contraire  l'thique de beaucoup de militants, et nous considrions cela comme une compromission.
> Je vous raconte a parce que le simple fait de se prsenter  une lection nous fait dj entrer et participer au "systme". J'ai donc du mal  considrer Trump, comme quelqu'un "en dehors du systme". Je crois au contraire que non seulement il est un rouage parfaitement huil du systme, mais pis, il est en train d'en devenir une gnratrice.
> 
> C'est exactement comme Zemmour et consorts. Ils ont un discours diffrent des mdias mainstream, certes, mais ils ont plus d'audience que n'importe quel autre journaliste, et les ides qu'ils dfendent sont en ralit largement rpandues dans la population. Donc lorsqu'ils se targuent d'tre anti-systme, dissidents et autres, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas de quoi ils parlent. Je ne comprends juste pas de quoi s'agit-il.
> 
> ...


C'est exactement pour a que j'ai parl de "hors systme" entre guillemets dans mon post (j'aurais mme d prciser hors systme politique)... J'ai failli corriger ceux mettant "anti systme" suite  ce que j'ai crit mais j'ai eu la flemme et pas eu envie de passer une fois de plus pour le chipoteur  ::oops::

----------


## GPPro

> Le problme c'est que j'ai tap son nom sur Google, je suis all jusqu'en page 6 en ne trouvant que des sites de ce genre. 
> 
> 
> Par 3 pingouins je voulais dire qu'il n'y avait pas besoin que tout le monde (au sens 100%) se vaccine mais "presque tout le monde"  C'est d'ailleurs le cas actuellement, tout le monde ne se vaccine pas et on ne croule pas sous les pidmies.
> Sauf que pour arriver au rsultat de "presque tout le monde" il faut le rendre obligatoire pour tout le monde.^


C'est pas moi qque tu devrais citer mais Grogro

----------


## Ryu2000

> Srieusement, vous connaissez quelqu'un qui se dise anti-systme qui ne soit pas d'extrme droite ?


Si on regarde les gars qui sont *dissidents* ou *rsistants*, l'crasante majorit ne sont pas du tout dextrme droite.

De toute faon qui se considre dextrme droite ?
Si tu demandes aux chefs du FN, ils vont dire que le parti n'est pas dextrme droite...
 la limite les no nazi, anti russes / pro UE en Ukraine doivent se considrer dextrme droite.
Mais c'est rare ce genre de groupes.

Aujourd'hui l'expression "extrme droite" c'est pour cataloguer les gens que le systme n'aime pas.
Le gars peut tre compltement de gauche, il sera quand mme class dextrme droite si il ne partage pas les ides impos.




> tu as des gens qui vont tomber malade dans les jours qui suivent une vaccination, car tu as des gens qui tombent malades tous les jours.


Il y a trs probablement une corrlation entre vaccination et apparition de grave maladie.
Il y a surement des gens qui ne seraient pas atteint d'une grave maladie si ils n'avait pas t vaccin.

Mais le lobby pharmaceutique ne risque pas de financer des tudes sur le sujet...

----------


## Grogro

> Mais, mais, mais... t'as pas compris ma comparaison avec l'air qu'on respire ?
> 100% des personnes ou presque se font vacciner dans les pays dvelopps => 100% des personnes ou presque qui se retrouvent en fauteuil roulant ont t vaccines. a ne prouve rien. De mme que 100% de ces personnes ont probablement pris de l'aspirine, bu de l'eau du robinet ou respir !
> D'ailleurs tu sais qu'il y a beaucoup plus de morts lis  l'utilisation de mdicaments classiques (aspirine) ou moins classiques (anti-dpresseurs, anxio, benzo...) ? Comme dit plus haut, c'est une balance bnfice/risque.


Le fond du problme, c'est de trouver comment lutter : 
1/ Contre les propos manipulatoires (qui n'ont jamais eu d'tiquette politique, j'en entends aussi bien  l'extrme gauche qu' l'extrme droite)
2/ Contre l'illettrisme en probabilits et en statistique, source de bien des erreurs judiciaires. C'est LE moteur n1 du scepticisme anti-vaccin et si vous lisez bien les posts de thierrybenji il n'y a rien d'autre que cela.
3/ Comment faire prendre conscience de nos principaux biais cognitifs. Ca demande donc d'apprendre l'humilit. "Je sais que je ne peux pas tout savoir". 

Et je ne parle mme pas d'avoir un minimum de culture politique, philosophique, conomique et scientifique.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


L'homme qui ne sais que parler au conditionnel.

----------


## GrandFather

> Le fond du problme, c'est de trouver comment lutter : 
> 1/ Contre les propos manipulatoires (qui n'ont jamais eu d'tiquette politique, j'en entends aussi bien  l'extrme gauche qu' l'extrme droite)
> 2/ Contre l'illettrisme en probabilits et en statistique, source de bien des erreurs judiciaires. C'est LE moteur n1 du scepticisme anti-vaccin et si vous lisez bien les posts de thierrybenji il n'y a rien d'autre que cela.
> 3/ Comment faire prendre conscience de nos principaux biais cognitifs


Simple, il suffit de couper l'Internet, la machine  amplifier la connerie la plus efficace jamais invente par l'Humanit. De rien, a me fait plaisir.  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon, en mme temps on perdrait le plaisir du spectacle de thierrybenji grenant tout le catalogue des sophismes rfrencs, a permettait de rviser ses classiques...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Simple, il suffit de couper l'Internet


Commencer d'abord par arrter la TV, la radio et les journaux.

Sur internet il y a de tout et de n'importe quoi.
Dans les mdias il n'y a que n'importe quoi.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Dans les mdias il n'y a que n'importe quoi.


Tu as toujours ce sens de la mesure ...

----------


## ManusDei

> Il y a trs probablement une corrlation entre vaccination et apparition de grave maladie.
> Il y a surement des gens qui ne seraient pas atteint d'une grave maladie si ils n'avait pas t vaccin.


Non.

----------


## Zirak

> Sur internet il y a de tout et *de n'importe quoi*.


La preuve vivante en personne...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

"C'est en racontant n'importe quoi que l'on devient n'importe quoi"  Rmi Braillard  ::aie:: 

"Comment j'ai t sond par des aliens - la biographie de Thierrybenji" bientt disponible aux ditions HOAXBUSTER.



Comme dirait Denisot dans les Guignols : "dsol"

----------


## Grogro

> Sur internet il y a de tout et de n'importe quoi.
> Dans les mdias il n'y a que n'importe quoi.


Internet est un mdia tu sais. Et, dsormais, le plus puissant de tous devant la tlvision.

Pourquoi crois-tu que la classe jacassante est si terrifie par Internet ? Regarde, en France, l'effondrement de la presstitue, des journaux nationaux et rgionaux quotidiens aux hebdos gnralistes qui ne survivent que de gnreuses subventions.

----------


## r0d

> Les anti-systmes veulent changer le systme de l'intrieur


Donc mon baba cool autonome en Ardche n'est pas un anti-systme?
Les rvolutionnaires de tous poils qui veulent changer les choses de l'extrieur n'en sont pas non plus?




> rpartir plus quitablement les richesses


Trump ne rentre clairement pas dans cette catgorie donc, n'est-ce pas?




> Donc quand tu dis ne pas comprendre qu'un Zemmour soit anti-systme, cela veut juste dire que tu ne comprends pas ou fait simplement semblant de ne pas comprendre que le systme n'est plus reprsentatif.


Je comprends parfaitement que les lites ne reprsentent pas le peuple. Mais d'une part, il en a toujours t ainsi. Et d'autre part, s'il suffit de se rallier  ce constat pour tre "anti-systme", alors 95% de la population l'est.
Et je ne fais semblant de rien. Mais je ne comprends pas ce qui est en train de se passer. Les mentors d'aujourd'hui sont incultes et/ou draisonnables (ils raisonnent mal, dans le sens de la thorie de la connaissance). Ils utilisent des mots au sens vague, que chacun interprte selon son bon vouloir (anti-systme, dissidence, identit, ...), saupoudrs de complots et de conspirations en tous genres. Dans l'hritage rationaliste, il y a un mot pour dsigner un personnage qui utilise de tels procds: un charlatan.

Cet change est un exemple-type de ce qui me chagrine. Je te pose une question simple: dfinis ce que tu entends par "anti-systme". Tu me rponds quelque chose d'extrmement vague, probablement incorrect, puis tu m'attaques par un procs d'intention ("tu fais semblant de ne pas comprendre"), puis tu me juges moi ("a fait longtemps que tu n'as pas...").

On s'en fiche que j'aille boire des coups avec des prolos ou pas, ce qui est important, c'est la vrit, les ides, pas les gens qui se cachent derrire. Surtout sur un forum nom de dieu! Je pourrais de dire que je suis mre Thrsa ressuscite, tu ne pourrais mme pas vrifier! (Ce qui signifie que d'un point de vue de la logique, j'aurais forcment raison). Mais bon oui, je ctoie des bons gros prolos tous les jours, et des trois bords politiques (gauche, droite, rf).




> tu es peut-tre perdu parce que tu es dans la perspective d'un changement de rgime par une "jacquerie" (sans vouloir tre pjoratif) donc porte les armes  la main par la base, alors que le coup d'tat peut venir des "insiders" (c.f. prcdent de Gorbatchev). Car qui connait mieux le systme que les insiders.


Non, ce n'est pas a qui me pose problme. Ce qui me pose problme, c'est le chemin qui a t parcouru pour qu'on en arrive  considrer Trump comme un anti-systme. Le mec il est riche parce qu'il a parfaitement assimil les ficelles dudit systme et qu'il les utilise mieux que les autres. Il fait intgralement partie du systme! Vous croyez srieusement qu'il va amliorer la condition des pauvres tasuniens? Vous tes srieux?




> Il y a longtemps que tu n'as pas discut avec les prolos ? tu devrais aller dans un bar populaire, boire une stella et discuter.


De la stella? Sale bourge! Nous on tourne au pti rouge et au 51.  ::D:   <-- _moticne qui veux dire: c'est de l'humour, je ne t'insulte pas en vrai hein_

----------


## r0d

> Internet est un mdia tu sais. Et, dsormais, le plus puissant de tous devant la tlvision.


As-tu des rfrences pour appuyer a? Parce que je ne pense pas que ce soit dj le cas. Il y a clairement une tendance, mais je crois que la tlvision est encore, de loin, la principale matrice d'opinion.
Aprs, il faut prciser ce que tu entends par "puissant" dans ce contexte.

----------


## Gunny

> Je comprends parfaitement que les lites ne reprsentent pas le peuple. Mais d'une part, il en a toujours t ainsi. Et d'autre part, s'il suffit de se rallier  ce constat pour tre "anti-systme", alors 95% de la population l'est.
> Et je ne fais semblant de rien. Mais je ne comprends pas ce qui est en train de se passer. Les mentors d'aujourd'hui sont incultes et/ou draisonnables (ils raisonnent mal, dans le sens de la thorie de la connaissance). Ils utilisent des mots au sens vague, que chacun interprte selon son bon vouloir (anti-systme, dissidence, identit, ...), saupoudrs de complots et de conspirations en tous genres. Dans l'hritage rationaliste, il y a un mot pour dsigner un personnage qui utilise de tels procds: un charlatan.


Le sujet est d'ailleurs intressant  approfondir : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%88re_post-factuelle

----------


## r0d

> Le sujet est d'ailleurs intressant  approfondir : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%88re_post-factuelle


Ho! Un article qui cite Debord et Ellul!
_* Faith in humanity restored *_
Merci pour la rfrence!  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> Mais je ne comprends pas ce qui est en train de se passer. Les mentors d'aujourd'hui sont incultes et/ou draisonnables (ils raisonnent mal, dans le sens de la thorie de la connaissance). Ils utilisent des mots au sens vague, que chacun interprte selon son bon vouloir (anti-systme, dissidence, identit, ...), saupoudrs de complots et de conspirations en tous genres. Dans l'hritage rationaliste, il y a un mot pour dsigner un personnage qui utilise de tels procds: un charlatan.


A ce sujet-l : 
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...e_1925183.html




> Le mec il est riche parce qu'il a parfaitement assimil les ficelles dudit systme et qu'il les utilise mieux que les autres.


A nuancer. On pourrait dire a ventuellement d'un self made man mais Trump est n riche, il a hrit. Quand tu dmarres avec un milliard il n'y a pas forcment besoin d'tre meilleur que les autres pour passer  quatre.

----------


## Zirak

> A ce sujet-l : 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...e_1925183.html


J'en mets un bout ici, vu que thierrybenji ne va jamais regarder les liens ::




> Comment ces rseaux participent-ils  l'change de fausses informations ?
> 
> Sur Twitter ou Facebook, les gens partagent et aiment des contenus qui vont dans le sens de leurs opinions. L'algorithme des rseaux sociaux ne se soucie pas de la vrit d'une information, *mais de faire remonter des contenus similaires  ceux que l'on a dj aims et partags. Cela cre des "bulles informationnelles" et renforce nos croyances de dpart.* C'est une excellente brche pour tous les sites complotistes ou les sites de dsinformation.
> 
> *Par consquent, il est trs difficile de vrifier si une information est vraie ou fausse. Ce n'est pas qu'une question de supports, la surabondance d'informations est telle que les gens ne savent pas comment ragir, leur attention est dilue, ils sont "dbords" et partagent sans vrifier.*

----------


## r0d

> A nuancer. On pourrait dire a ventuellement d'un self made man mais Trump est n riche, il a hrit. Quand tu dmarres avec un milliard il n'y a pas forcment besoin d'tre meilleur que les autres pour passer  quatre.


C'est pas faux...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Il est estim qu'il faut une couverture vaccinale suprieure  95% en gnral pour que la vaccination soit efficace.(.../...)


a dpend des pathologies et des mdicaments. Entre 75% et 98%, suivant le cas. Dans tous les cas, si le taux de protection est atteint, les vaccins protgent les non vaccins. en bref, les anti-vaccins sont des parasites nuisibles. en ces temps ou le fascisme est de mode, je ne prfre pas penser  ce qui pourrait arriver  des parasites nuisibles.  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Il y a trs probablement une corrlation entre vaccination et apparition de grave maladie.
> Il y a surement des gens qui ne seraient pas atteint d'une grave maladie si ils n'avait pas t vaccin.
> 
> Mais le lobby pharmaceutique ne risque pas de financer des tudes sur le sujet...


Voil l'illustration de ce dont je parlais plus haut. Tu fais la confusion la plus classique au monde entre corrlation et causalit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc mon baba cool autonome en Ardche n'est pas un anti-systme?
> Les rvolutionnaires de tous poils qui veulent changer les choses de l'extrieur n'en sont pas non plus ?


Pour moi, ton baba cool accomplit le dsir familial profond d'un retour  la terre (le proltariat vient de l'exode rural) mais il n'est pas anti-systme. Il ne participe plus  la politique (litt. vie de la cit) mais il est devenu hors-systme, donc hors-jeu. Ce qui semblerait impliquer que les partis cologiques n'ont pas d'avenir, ou en tout cas ne pourront jamais dcoller.




> Trump ne rentre clairement pas dans cette catgorie donc, n'est-ce pas ?


Il a annonc vouloir mettre fin au libre changisme et mettre des taxes importantes sur les produits de compagnies amricaines produits  l'tranger. A un moment, il faut arrter de prendre des gants avec des concurrents conomique sauf  vouloir finir comme une Mga-grce. Tiendra-t'il parole, est-il un vendu ? l'lectorat ne le sait pas mais il prend le risque face  une Clinton qui ne propose rien d'autre que plus de mondialisation.

Trump est un "extra-terrestre" selon nos grilles de lecture europennes, mais les millionnaires ont jou un rle important dans la dmocratie amricaine (Ford etc). Je pense donc que les suspicions qu'auraient ici les votants ne sont pas de mises aux USA qui est quand mme d'abord un pays capitaliste. Et o le rapport  l'argent est beaucoup plus direct.

On ne pourrait pas transposer un Trump en Hongrie, pourtant c'est exactement le mme vhicule avec une couleur diffrence qui est en place. Mais rappelles toi, le proverbe de vos camarades chinois, qu'importe la couleur du chat pourvu qu'il attrape les souris.




> Je comprends parfaitement que les lites ne reprsentent pas le peuple. Mais d'une part, il en a toujours t ainsi. Et d'autre part, s'il suffit de se rallier  ce constat pour tre "anti-systme", alors 95% de la population l'est.
> Et je ne fais semblant de rien. Mais je ne comprends pas ce qui est en train de se passer. Les mentors d'aujourd'hui sont incultes et/ou draisonnables (ils raisonnent mal, dans le sens de la thorie de la connaissance). Ils utilisent des mots au sens vague, que chacun interprte selon son bon vouloir (anti-systme, dissidence, identit, ...), saupoudrs de complots et de conspirations en tous genres. Dans l'hritage rationaliste, il y a un mot pour dsigner un personnage qui utilise de tels procds: un charlatan.


Le systme produit actuellement beaucoup d'idiots, les produit d'un systme endogame qui agit par conformisme, et a donc carts les plus intelligents, structurellement.. et en a perdu toute flexibilit. Les lites corrompues et dbiles, c'est aussi vieux que le monde et souvent la cause d'un changement de rgime. Si on a lu quelques classiques politiques de la civilisation (conservatrice) europenne d'aprs guerre, on comprend que nos lites ont perdu le sens des mots et que n'merge de tout cela qu'un brouillard. 
Il faut donc parler cru et parler franc.




> Cet change est un exemple-type de ce qui me chagrine. Je te pose une question simple: dfinis ce que tu entends par "anti-systme". Tu me rponds quelque chose d'extrmement vague, probablement incorrect, puis tu m'attaques par un procs d'intention ("tu fais semblant de ne pas comprendre"), puis tu me juges moi ("a fait longtemps que tu n'as pas...").


Certes, c'est vague mais je ne suis pas journaliste politique. Le "tu fais semblant de ne pas comprendre", c'est une technique de salaud de droite qui s'appelle prcher le faux pour connaitre le vrai, mais il n'y a pas de procs d'intention.




> On s'en fiche que j'aille boire des coups avec des prolos ou pas, ce qui est important, c'est la vrit, les ides, pas les gens qui se cachent derrire. Surtout sur un forum nom de dieu! Je pourrais de dire que je suis mre Thrsa ressuscite, tu ne pourrais mme pas vrifier! (Ce qui signifie que d'un point de vue de la logique, j'aurais forcment raison). Mais bon oui, je ctoie des bons gros prolos tous les jours, et des trois bords politiques (gauche, droite, rf).


Si on connaissait la vrit, je serais riche et l'conomie planifie marcherait. Ceci dit, je ne suis points naf au point de croire  ton histoire de mre Thrsa, car l'heure de la Rvlation n'est pas encore arrive (mme si nous nous en approchons).
Les gens sont plus ouverts quand ils ont un verre dans le nez... il y a aussi la technique de l'oreiller mais je ne suis pas dou pour ca, et ne la conseille pas spcialement.

La seule vrit que je vois, c'est que le peuple ne vote plus contre ses intrts, et qu'il y a un regain dmocratique.




> De la stella? Sale bourge! Nous on tourne au pti rouge et au 51.   <-- _moticne qui veux dire: c'est de l'humour, je ne t'insulte pas en vrai hein_


Dans le monde, il y a deux grand types d'europens : ceux qui boivent du rouge et ceux qui boivent de la bire, disait ce ministre allemand. 
A la tienne, camarade.

PS : En fait, il ment : il y a les luthriens et les catholiques, mme s'ils ne le savent pas.

----------


## Grogro

> As-tu des rfrences pour appuyer a? Parce que je ne pense pas que ce soit dj le cas. Il y a clairement une tendance, mais je crois que la tlvision est encore, de loin, la principale matrice d'opinion.
> Aprs, il faut prciser ce que tu entends par "puissant" dans ce contexte.


Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait dj des rfrences, en tout cas je n'en connais pas et c'est peut-tre encore trop tt, trop nouveau. C'est un trs fort ressenti que j'ai eu par un faisceau de prsomption et qui n'a cess de se confirmer ces derniers mois. Je t'accorde que c'est probablement un biais de confirmation de ma part. 
Aujourd'hui, dans les actualits du web, j'ai vu passer, en entrefilet, qu'en 2016 les franais auront pass en moyenne plus de temps quotidien sur internet que devant la tlvision. Regarde le scrutin de dimanche : mme les vieux ont vot diffremment des mdias qui avaient choisi Jupp (parce qu'il est cool) et Sarkozy (l'ancien chouchou des mdias devenu hasbeen  abattre). Ils ont vot pour le troisime homme qui a eu bien moins d'exposition mdiatique. 

J'entends "puissant" par vecteur de changement ou porteur de dynamiques indites.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait dj des rfrences, en tout cas je n'en connais pas et c'est peut-tre encore trop tt, trop nouveau. C'est un trs fort ressenti que j'ai eu par un faisceau de prsomption et qui n'a cess de se confirmer ces derniers mois. Je t'accorde que c'est probablement un biais de confirmation de ma part.


J'ai quand mme l'impression qu'il y a encore des bulles trs impermables  internet. En tout cas il ne faut surtout pas enterrer la tl. C'est un dfaut que l'on peut facilement avoir, nous qui ne la regardons plus.
Par exemple je me suis inflig les deux numros de "Une ambition intime". Fillon a fait une bien meilleure mission que Sarko et Jupp. Un autre truc tout con, il est pass en dernier et on se souvient plus facilement du dernier au moment de choisir.
Autre chose, on a quasiment pas parl de Takkiedine en dehors d'Internet, donc le spectateur moyen a trs certainement eu l'information quand Pujadas a pos la question lors du dernier dbat. C'est possible que les gens aient pas voulu prendre le risque de voter pour un type avec autant de problmes et se soient reports sur le candidat le plus proche de lui.
Au passage, j'ai normment de gens dans mon entourage qui ont suivi les dbats alors qu'ils ne regardent plus la tl.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le sujet est d'ailleurs intressant  approfondir : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%88re_post-factuelle





> L're post-factuelle prsente principalement deux caractristiques : d'abord le primat de l'motion sur la raison, ensuite l'absence de vrit.


Exactement ce que je dnonce et qui m'a valu de nombreux pouces rouges,  savoir qu'il faut sparer raison et sentiment (surtout sur les sujets de socit / politique) et que la parole politique voire officielle vaut ce qu'elle vaut au mieux des intrts de la personne ou de l'institution qui la diffuse. On a eu l'exemple clatant avec le Prsident Trump et l'Elyse qui n'avait prvu qu'une seule lettre de flicitations, celle d'Hillary.

Tout cela nous a amen  voter des lois liberticides en jouant avec l'motion des gens pour que a passe mieux. Je pense par exemple  la loi Gayssot qui empche toute critique de la version officielle au niveau historique. Et pas que pour la priode du moustachu qui a dcim des millions de gens, on te l'oppose pour tout maintenant. D'ailleurs des intellos et historiens en ont plein le cul de cette loi car ils ont constamment une pe au-dessus de la tte qui empche un vrai travail de rflexion. Plus proche de nous, on peut aussi penser aux dispositions sur le numrique pour notre "scurit", n'ayez pas peur braves gens, l'tat est l pour tout contrler scuriser. Etc...

On a un exemple rcent, tiens... Lorant Deutsch avec sa vulgarisation et son interprtation de l'histoire. On est tellement dans ce truc de l'motion qu'on le fustige, on le marginalise... Alors qu'il serait beaucoup plus intressant de faire un dbat d'ides qui montrera qu'il a tort ou mme raison, pourquoi pas ? Et au moins, on se couchera moins con en ayant vu les arguments de chaque partie, on jugera en connaissance de cause.

Et on peut allonger la liste de la sentimentalisation des sujets : mariage pour tous, migrants, insertion, cole, etc...

Malheureusement, on a clairement perdu dans le dbat d'ides, voire la libert d'expression. Les mdias n'arrangent rien non plus puisque leurs titres jouent avec a aussi. La TV est particulirement coupable avec toutes ses missions dbilisantes de tl-ralit jouant avec les motions des protagonistes tales devant des millions de tlspectateurs eux-mmes submergs par l'motion de voir Marie rompre avec Mohamed, quel malheur de voir une si longue histoire d'amour se terminer comme a... 2 jours qu'ils "sortaient" ensemble... Mme Michu va mettre une semaine  s'en remettre  ::): 

Conan Lord disait sur un autre sujet qu'elle ne regardait plus les infos car elle deviendrait folle. Normal puisque les infos sont motionnelles maintenant. Donc effectivement si on se prend au jeu sans prendre de recul avec la raison, on devient "fou"... Et au bout du compte,  trop jouer avec les sentiments dans le dbat public, la raison se dconnecte. Et quand le boomerang revient, a fait trs mal car les gens n'agissent plus avec le bon sens car ils sont dbords par le trop plein d'motions.




> A nuancer. On pourrait dire a ventuellement d'un self made man mais Trump est n riche, il a hrit. Quand tu dmarres avec un milliard il n'y a pas forcment besoin d'tre meilleur que les autres pour passer  quatre.


Je ne suis pas spcialement pour les "riches" mais il faut un minimum de jugeote et de formation pour reprendre une fortune familiale en la faisant fructifier. A cela on me rpond souvent que les gars peuvent se payer du personnel pour a... Oui mais encore faut-il comprendre ce que ce personnel te raconte pour ne pas te faire enfler ou piquer dans la caisse... De plus, a s'est dj vu des hritiers qui ont tout craqu en faisant les cons.




> La seule vrit que je vois, c'est que le peuple ne vote plus contre ses intrts, et qu'il y a un regain dmocratique.


Il faudrait surtout que le vote serve  quelque chose... Actuellement tu votes pour un Prsident (ou autres) et puis quoi ensuite ? Rien... Le type fait ce qu'il veut. Donc la solution est surtout la 2me partie de ta phrase, un gain dmocratique sous forme de prise en compte de l'initiative populaire comme des rfrendums obligatoires ds que a touche des sujets fondamentaux, des questions populaires qui seraient obligatoirement soumises au parlement au-del de x signatures, etc...

----------


## Mat.M

> Donc quand tu dis ne pas comprendre qu'un Zemmour soit anti-systme


s'il y a bien un type qui est prcisment dans le systme,qui fait partie de l'Establishment c'est Zemmour ! 
C'est une personne qui prtend dfendre les petites gens opprimes mais qui en dfinitif les mprise.

Faudrait qu'on m'explique pourquoi il est anti-systme alors qu'on le voyait dans "On n'est pas couch"   la tl et qu'il crit ( ou qu'il crivait )dans le Figaro.
L c'est une belle tartufferie gnralise...
ensuite je doute vraiment qu'il est l'rudition d'un Onfray ou d'un Finkielkraut pour donner du poids  son argumentation.



> A nuancer. On pourrait dire a ventuellement d'un self made man mais Trump est n riche, il a hrit. Quand tu dmarres avec un milliard il n'y a pas forcment besoin d'tre meilleur que les autres pour passer  quatre.


oui d'accord c'est bien beau d'avoir un milliard pour dmarrer , on a beau tre le meilleur ou pas , mais a n'empche pas de se planter  ::mrgreen:: .
Il me semble d'ailleurs que certaines entreprises ( commerciales ) du dit Trump se sont soldes par des checs..




> On a un exemple rcent, tiens... Lorant Deutsch avec sa vulgarisation et son interprtation de l'histoire. On est tellement dans ce truc de l'motion qu'on le fustige, on le marginalise...


je ne pense pas que le dnigrement de Lorant Deutsch ait une relation avec "le truc de l'motion"
Lorant Deutsch est dnigr, fustig comme tu le mentionnes  juste titre tout simplement parce qu'il ne fait pas partie du srail, il n'a pas fait les Grandes Ecoles , il ne fait pas partie des castes dirigeantes et intellectuelles , donc dans la mentalit bien franaise c'est forcment une personne  laquelle il ne faut accorder aucun crdit.

Ben oui voyez donc, il a dmarr comme acteur,forcment il n'a pas les capacits intellectuelles pour disserter sur l'Histoire de France, a fait partie du parfait snobisme  la Franaise.
Et le snobisme  la Franaise a finit par tre trs pnible...



> Alors qu'il serait beaucoup plus intressant de faire un dbat d'ides qui montrera qu'il a tort ou mme raison, pourquoi pas ? Et au moins, on se couchera moins con en ayant vu les arguments de chaque partie, on jugera en connaissance de cause.


l je suis bien d'accord mais comme la France c'est une socit de castes sociales qui vivent chacune dans leurs bulles ( d'ailleurs sans faire de pub ,JF Kahn en a fait un trs bon article dans Marianne cette semaine ) eh bien on n'aime pas la nouveaut qui provient de la jeunesse ou des personnes issues de la diversit...

----------


## TallyHo

> je ne pense pas que le dnigrement de Lorant Deutsch ait une relation quelconque avec "le truc de l'motion"


Il y a effectivement le snobisme des intellos qui ne veulent pas tre bousculs mais il y a aussi eu une argumentation motionnelle de la part de certains dtracteurs du genre "Ho mais mon dieu ! Vous voulez que vos enfants apprennent l'histoire comme a ?".




> l je suis bien d'accord mais comme la France c'est une socit de castes sociales


Oui et je pense que beaucoup de monde ne s'en rend pas compte mais c'est une ralit, il y a une frontire dans les castes et rares sont ceux qui la franchissent. Ca explique que l'ascenseur social fonctionne mal. En ce sens, l'initiative de l'cole 42 est intressante  tudier et voir ce que a va donner sur le long terme, pour la reproduire avec d'autres mtiers et entreprises par exemple.




> s'il y a bien un type qui est prcisment dans le systme,qui fait partie de l'Establishment c'est Zemmour !


Pour grossir le trait, et encore pas si gros que a quand on lit et compare les deux livres des auteurs respectifs, Zemmour c'est le Soral des musulmans... Sauf qu'il flirte avec la limite, ce qui lui permet de rester dans le systme.

----------


## GPPro

Deutsch est un royaliste catho arrir. Se dtourner de ses neries est une preuve d'intelligence, rien d'autre. Ma compagne a regard une de ses missions une fois : elle a tenu 5 minutes tellement je rlais  chacune des phrases prononces qui contenaient plus d'neries que la prcdente (le bon roi aid par le bon cardinal que le mchant peuple voulait et blah blah blah).

----------


## Marco46

> Surtout sur un forum nom de dieu! Je pourrais de dire que je suis mre Thrsa ressuscite, tu ne pourrais mme pas vrifier! *(Ce qui signifie que d'un point de vue de la logique, j'aurais forcment raison)*.


Absolument pas. Tu avances une assertion, c'est  toi de prouver qu'elle est vraie, pas aux autres de prouver qu'elle est fausse.

----------


## TallyHo

> Deutsch est un royaliste catho arrir. Se dtourner de ses neries est une preuve d'intelligence, rien d'autre.


C'est ton avis... Sans vouloir t'attaquer, tu viens de parfaitement illustrer ce que je disais. Dans l'exemple de Deutsch, il ne fallait pas retenir la personne et ce qu'elle t'inspire (motion) mais le fait qu'un propos soit tout de suite stigmatis sans autre forme d'argumentation car il sort des clous. On laisse les gens dans l'ignorance sur le pourquoi du comment sans faire appel  leur raisonnement en leur donnant des lments, en dmontrant que sa thorie peut tre fausse, etc...

Personnellement je suis exactement pour l'inverse de cela, libert totale d'expression avec un dbat d'ides pour clarifier les choses (et pas de personnification du dbat), ne pas laisser les gens dans le doute car ils chercheront la rponse de toute faon et pas dans un contexte bien encadr parfois (internet par exemple). Regarde ce qui s'est pass avec Dieudo, la stigmatisation de Valls entre autres a t sa meilleure pub.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est ton avis... Sans vouloir t'attaquer, tu viens de parfaitement illustrer ce que je disais. Dans l'exemple de Deutsch, il ne fallait pas retenir la personne et ce qu'elle t'inspire (motion) mais le fait qu'un propos soit tout de suite stigmatis sans autre forme d'argumentation car il sort des clous. On laisse les gens dans l'ignorance sur le pourquoi du comment sans faire appel  leur raisonnement en leur donnant des lments, en dmontrant que sa thorie peut tre fausse, etc...
> 
> Personnellement je suis exactement pour l'inverse de cela, libert totale d'expression avec un dbat d'ides pour clarifier les choses (et pas de personnification du dbat), ne pas laisser les gens dans le doute car ils chercheront la rponse de toute faon et pas dans un contexte bien encadr parfois (internet par exemple). Regarde ce qui s'est pass avec Dieudo, la stigmatisation de Valls entre autres a t sa meilleure pub.


Apprends  lire. J'ai critiqu ses propos. Et cette ide qu'on doit dbattre de tout est de la connerie qui fait le jeu des extrmismes : a met tout le monde su le mme plan. Comme par exemple le climato sceptique et la communaut scientifique, ou les crationnistes (ou l'intelligent design). C'est le meilleur moyen pour faire passer dans le mainstream des ides qui n'y ont pas leur place et accessoirement a fait perdre du temps  des gens qui ont nettement mieux  faire.

C'est comme l'ducation,  un moment tes gamins tu leur dis "c'est comme a, pas autrement", et l c'est la mme chose. Exactement la mme chose. Quand des gens sont trop ttus pour voir la ralit en face, tu leur imposes ou tu les ignores.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est exactement comme Zemmour et consorts. Ils ont un discours diffrent des mdias mainstream, certes, mais ils ont plus d'audience que n'importe quel autre journaliste, et les ides qu'ils dfendent sont en ralit largement rpandues dans la population.


Zemmour fait parti des mdias mainstream, il est invit partout, sur plusieurs chanes, dans plusieurs missions. (quand il sort un livre il y a une campagne de pub)

Il est invit parce qu'il promeut le conflit de civilisation franais d'origine / franais musulmans.
Parfois Zemmour ressort des vrits importantes (comme quand il parle de Ptain).
Mais quand il parle des musulmans l c'est n'importe quoi, il dit que dans le Coran il y a crit qu'il faut tuer les chrtiens et les juifs, que les musulmans doivent faire des guerre, etc.
Bien entendu tout a est faux, il y a reu normment de plaintes et pourtant il est toujours invit  la TV.

Ceux qui l'invitent font semblant d'tre offusqu par ses propos, mais a ne les empche pas de l'inviter  nouveau.

Jespre que les ides de Zemmour  propos de l'Islam ne sont pas rellement largement rpandues dans la population, sinon a finira par une guerre civil.

----------


## r0d

> On a un exemple rcent, tiens... Lorant Deutsch avec sa vulgarisation et son interprtation de l'histoire. On est tellement dans ce truc de l'motion qu'on le fustige, on le marginalise...


L tu confonds plusieurs choses.
1/ Deutsch est plus un polmiste et un humoriste qu'un historien. Le dbat dont tu parles a dj eu lieu*, et il n'est plus besoin de dmontrer que L. Deutsch est un affabulateur.
2/ Il s'agit d'ducation de jeune collgiens, pas d'un sminaire pour adultes.

Imagine par exemple l'inverse: qu'un gars qui dfende que Staline n'a jamais tu personne et que le rgime sovitique tait sain. Que ce gars-l vienne faire un cours  des lves de 3me, ne trouverais-tu pas normal que certains professeurs ne soient pas d'accord?
Parce que l il est question de la libert d'expression de notre polmiste, mais aussi, et c'est au moins aussi important, de la responsabilit pdagogique des enseignants. N'en voudrais-tu pas  un enseignant s'il enseignait  ton fils que c'est Dieu qui a cr le monde en 7 jours?

Par consquent, je pense que l'exemple que tu cites montre au contraire que la raction est en train de gagner. Le fait de pouvoir se permettre de traiter d'hystrique des gens qui s'lvent contre une manipulation idologique de collgiens, a montre que l'pistm contemporain est fascisant.




> Absolument pas. Tu avances une assertion, c'est  toi de prouver qu'elle est vraie, pas aux autres de prouver qu'elle est fausse.


Ce n'est pas aussi simple en fait. Ce serait le cas si je proposais une thorie, quelque chose de dmontrable. Or l il s'agit d'une ontologie (ce que je suis). Une ontologie n'est pas dmontrable. Elle est.
C'est mme encore un poil plus compliqu. En fait, l'tablissement de la vrit n'est pas uniquement la responsabilit de celui qui propose l'assertion. Elle est aussi un devoir des contradicteurs. Enfin, c'est l'ide de la dialectique:  deux (un qui propose, l'autre qui critique) on est beaucoup plus efficace pour trouver la vrit.


* http://bibliobs.nouvelobs.com/actual...-histoire.html
http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/christo..._hp_ref=france
... _(la flemme de chercher plus, c'est un sujet qui ne mrite pas d'y perdre du temps)_

----------


## r0d

> Zemmour fait parti des mdias mainstream, il est invit partout, sur plusieurs chanes, dans plusieurs missions. (quand il sort un livre il y a une campagne de pub)
> 
> Il est invit parce qu'il promeut le conflit de civilisation franais d'origine / franais musulmans.
> Parfois Zemmour ressort des vrits importantes (comme quand il parle de Ptain).
> Mais quand il parle des musulmans l c'est n'importe quoi, il dit que dans le Coran il y a crit qu'il faut tuer les chrtiens et les juifs, que les musulmans doivent faire des guerre, etc.
> Bien entendu tout a est faux, il y a reu normment de plaintes et pourtant il est toujours invit  la TV.
> 
> Ceux qui l'invitent font semblant d'tre offusqu par ses propos, mais a ne les empche pas de l'inviter  nouveau.
> 
> Jespre que les ides de Zemmour  propos de l'Islam ne sont pas rellement largement rpandues dans la population, sinon a finira par une guerre civil.


C'est mme pire que a.
Il est jur  Science Po paris. Il est consultant  l'ENA. Il est diteur et conseiller ditorial.
Autrement dit, il fait partie du petit groupe de gens qui forgent l'opinion des dcideurs. Et de tout le monde du coup.

Et puis tu oublies sa vision de la femme...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et puis tu oublies sa vision de la femme...


Je ne connais pas sa vision de la femme.

Mais il dit quoi en gros ?

----------


## r0d

> Je ne connais pas sa vision de la femme.
> 
> Mais il dit quoi en gros ?


En gros il dit qu'elles sont juste bonnes  rester  la maison et s'occuper des enfants. Qu'elles sont incapables de crativit et d'intelligence. Qu'elles doivent admirer l'homme plutt que d'essayer d'tre son gal.

----------


## el_slapper

> En gros il dit qu'elles sont juste bonnes  rester  la maison et s'occuper des enfants. Qu'elles sont incapables de crativit et d'intelligence. Qu'elles doivent admirer l'homme plutt que d'essayer d'tre son gal.


Ouais, le grand classique. Quand je vois ma voisine d'en face rparer un monstre java cod avec les pieds dont elle a hrit, avec efficacit, en documentant, et avec des solutions cratives et originales, et en refaisant propre la partie en question, je me dis que si les femmes taient interdites de bosser(en tous cas celle-l), on serait dans une merde noire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gros il dit qu'elles sont juste bonnes  rester  la maison et s'occuper des enfants.


Ben aprs faut voir, il y a des femmes qui ont envie d'tre de trs bonnes mres et par consquent elles considrent que s'occuper des enfants et de la maison est prioritaire et c'est un mtier  part entire.
a ne dure pas toute la vie non plus.
Linstinct maternelle existe toujours.

C'est important pour un bb d'tre proche de sa mre (surtout dans les premires annes).
Je sais qu'aujourd'hui c'est la mode des femmes carririste qui disent "je prend 2/3 semaines de congs parentale et je repars au boulot direct", c'est un peu d'hommage pour le bb, une gardienne ce n'est pas une mre, un pre ce n'est pas une mre non plus...

Les femmes qui souhaitent rester  la maison pour s'occuper de leur enfants sont trs mal vu par les autres femmes.
La socit exerce une pression, comme si tre une vraie mre c'tait mal.




> Qu'elles sont incapables de crativit et d'intelligence. Qu'elles doivent admirer l'homme


Alors a c'est compltement n'importe quoi.
Le niveau de crativit et lintelligence n'est pas influenc par le sexe d'une personne.
Et il y a plus de choses admirable chez une femme que chez un homme.




> essayer d'tre son gal.


Ce principe d'galit a m'a toujours nerv.
C'est n'importe quoi personne n'est l'gal de personne, dans aucun domaine,  aucun moment, l'galit n'existe pas.
 la limite on peut dire  travail gal salaire gal, a pas de problme.
Mais en dehors de a...

La femme n'est pas l'gal de l'homme, la femme et l'homme sont complmentaire.
Ce qui veut dire que la femme est suprieur  l'homme dans un paquet de domaines.

==============
Mais on s'loigne du sujet par contre.

----------


## Zirak

> Ben aprs faut voir, il y a des femmes qui ont envie d'tre de trs bonnes mres et par consquent elles considrent que s'occuper des enfants et de la maison est prioritaire et c'est un mtier  part entire.
> a ne dure pas toute la vie non plus.
> Linstinct maternelle existe toujours.


Sauf que cela n'a rien  voir avec ce que dit Zemmour...

Ce n'est pas une question de vouloir tre une bonne mre ou non, (d'ailleurs cela n'a rien  voir non plus, tu n'es pas oblig de rester  la maison pendant 5ans aprs la naissance pour tre une bonne mre...), ou que les femmes considres cela comme prioritaire ou non.

Le propos de Zemmour c'est : toutes les femmes  la cuisine, au mnage et  garder les enfants, elles n'ont rien  faire au boulot.

C'est limite si il ne dit pas (et d'ailleurs, il me semble mme qu'il a dj t dans ce sens) qu'on pourrait solutionner le chmage en renvoyant toutes les bonnes femmes  faire leurs tches de femmes au foyer au lieu de vouloir tre l'gal de l'homme et venir lui piquer son travail... 

Je te laisse imaginer ce qu'il doit penser des femmes actives musulmanes...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le propos de Zemmour c'est : toutes les femmes  la cuisine, au mnage et  garder les enfants, elles n'ont rien  faire au boulot.


Ah...
Effectivement ce n'est pas top comme propos.




> C'est limite si il ne dit pas (et d'ailleurs, il me semble mme qu'il a dj t dans ce sens) qu'on pourrait solutionner le chmage en renvoyant toutes les bonnes femmes  faire leurs tches de femmes au foyer au lieu de vouloir tre l'gal de l'homme et venir lui piquer son travail...


C'est dans un sketch de Chevallier Laspals !

J'imagine que c'est dans celui la :



a doit faire :



> Et puis, les femmes qui travaillent, c'est autant de places de prises aux chmeurs.

----------


## Grogro

> s'il y a bien un type qui est prcisment dans le systme,qui fait partie de l'Establishment c'est Zemmour ! 
> C'est une personne qui prtend dfendre les petites gens opprimes mais qui en dfinitif les mprise.
> 
> Faudrait qu'on m'explique pourquoi il est anti-systme alors qu'on le voyait dans "On n'est pas couch"   la tl et qu'il crit ( ou qu'il crivait )dans le Figaro.
> L c'est une belle tartufferie gnralise...
> ensuite je doute vraiment qu'il est l'rudition d'un Onfray ou d'un Finkielkraut pour donner du poids  son argumentation.


Comme l'explique ddoumeche, tu ne peux tre rellement anti-systme qu'en ayant infiltr le systme que tu cherches  brocarder. Ce faisant, si tu perces, tu prends le risque de devenir une pierre angulaire du systme qui fera de toi un indispensable Emmanuel Goldstein. C'est l tout le paradoxe.
Sinon, tu es hors systme comme Henry David Thoreau quand il vit dans les bois.
Zemmour et Finky sont encore tolrs par la caste mdiatique bien que pensant "mal" et il y a une trs bonne raison pour cela. Mais chut, en parler serait tabou.




> je ne pense pas que le dnigrement de Lorant Deutsch ait une relation avec "le truc de l'motion"
> Lorant Deutsch est dnigr, fustig comme tu le mentionnes  juste titre tout simplement parce qu'il ne fait pas partie du srail, il n'a pas fait les Grandes Ecoles , il ne fait pas partie des castes dirigeantes et intellectuelles , donc dans la mentalit bien franaise c'est forcment une personne  laquelle il ne faut accorder aucun crdit.
> 
> Ben oui voyez donc, il a dmarr comme acteur,forcment il n'a pas les capacits intellectuelles pour disserter sur l'Histoire de France, a fait partie du parfait snobisme  la Franaise.
> Et le snobisme  la Franaise a finit par tre trs pnible...


Je n'aurais pas mieux dit, c'est prcisment cela. C'est le sectarisme qui joue contre les personnes qui ne sont pas issues du moules. Ceci tant, il y a aussi, dans la mise au pilori de Deutsch, une raction motionnelle : il admet avoir des sympathies royalistes, pire encore, il se revendique catholique,  pch suprme contre la bienpensance vivremsembliste. Je parle l de la caste mdiatique, les historiens professionnels ont des griefs lgitimes contre lui (c'est un peu le Bogdanov de la vulgarisation historique), mais ils ne seront videmment jamais invits  croiser le fer. Ben oui, on ne va quand mme pas commencer  parler de sujets srieux  la tlvision hein, ce serait trop dangereux. De toute faon Deutsch botterait en touche en rappelant qu'il n'a jamais prtendu tre historien mais simplement conteur/histrion.

Edit : la raction "indigne" de GPPro est trs rvlatrice : zro argument historique (et pourtant, il y en a, les bouquins de Deutsch c'est un festival de perles), c'est un monstre parce qu'il est catholique et, crimepense absolu, il a l'audace d'aimer le pass ! C'est donc un "arrir" ractionnaire,  rduquer on prsume.

----------


## Invit

> Linstinct maternelle existe toujours.


Non.




> C'est ton avis


Deutsch se dit lui mme catho et royaliste, ce n'est donc pas un avis. Arrir ventuellement. Et encore, vu que la monarchie a t abolie depuis plus de 150 ans, "arrir" pourrait tre une consquence de "royaliste".
Sans dec, c'est exactement la mme chose avec ce qui se passe aux USA. Des mecs se proclament nazis, font le salut hitlrien, mais non faut pas les appeler nazi mais "alt-right".




> Lorant Deutsch est dnigr, fustig comme tu le mentionnes  juste titre tout simplement parce qu'il ne fait pas partie du srail, il n'a pas fait les Grandes Ecoles , il ne fait pas partie des castes dirigeantes et intellectuelles , donc dans la mentalit bien franaise c'est forcment une personne  laquelle il ne faut accorder aucun crdit.


Je ne vois pas ce que a a de franais de dire de quelqu'un qui n'est pas historien qu'il n'est pas historien. Il peut crire ce qu'il veut, dire ce qu'il veut, de la mme faon que les historiens ont le droit de passer ses textes au crible et dire si c'est juste ou faux, c'est la libert d'expression. Par contre la libert d'expression n'oblige personne  le lire, ni aucun enseignant  y amener ses lves.
Il y a des tas de non historiens qui font de la vulgarisation sans mentir. Alain Decaux simplifiait, mais je ne crois pas qu'il mentait. Sinon plus rcemment des tas de personnes font a trs bien sur Youtube : 
https://www.youtube.com/user/notabenemovies
https://www.youtube.com/user/histoirebreve

Deutsch n'est pas dcri parce qu'il n'est pas du srail, mais parce qu'il dit d'normes conneries.
http://blog.francetvinfo.fr/deja-vu/...-probleme.html
https://strathistorique.wordpress.co...-du-metronome/




> Je n'aurais pas mieux dit, c'est prcisment cela. C'est le sectarisme qui joue contre les personnes qui ne sont pas issues du moules.


Mais toi aussi ? Mais c'est pas vrai ! Ce n'est pas du sectarisme, c'est juste qu'il est nul dans ce qu'il fait, c'est tout. Prends des mecs comme Alexandre Astier ou Bruce d'e-penser. Ce ne sont pas  proprement parler des personnes issues du moule (scientifique en l'occurrence). a n'empche pas que leur travail de vulgarisation soit bien considr par des scientifiques de renom (Etienne Klein entre autre).




> Ben oui, on ne va quand mme pas commencer  parler de sujets srieux  la tlvision hein, ce serait trop dangereux.


Pourtant ds qu'il y a un sujet historique  la tl, Deutsch est invit (ou Frank Ferrand, mais c'est la mme daube). Pour parler d'astronomie, on invite les Bogdanov (qui racontent autant d'neries que Deutsch dans leur domaine). Mais a a autant de sens de faire dbattre Deutsch avec un historien que de me faire dbattre avec un physicien des particules. Pourtant j'ai lu des trucs, a m'intresse. C'est juste que c'est pas mon boulot.

Si vous tes l, j'imagine que vous tes dev. Vous ragiriez comment si pour parler d'informatique on invitait Mac Lesggy (l'animateur de E=M6) et qu'il dirait connerie sur connerie sur votre mtier ?

----------


## GPPro

> Edit : la raction "indigne" de GPPro est trs rvlatrice : zro argument historique (et pourtant, il y en a, les bouquins de Deutsch c'est un festival de perles), c'est un monstre parce qu'il est catholique et, crimepense absolu, il a l'audace d'aimer le pass ! C'est donc un "arrir" ractionnaire,  rduquer on prsume.


???? Toi aussi tu ne sais pas lire ? Je l'ai dit, au del de ce que j'ai lu sur ses neries, j'ai vu un passage d'une de ses missions. On ne peut pas faire plus concret quant  la connaissance des btises qu'il raconte. Aimer le pass c'est une chose (encore que, j'aimerais bien les voir en tant que serf dans un champs parce que bizarrement ces gens qui aiment tant le pass ont plutt l'air de toujours pencher du cot de la noblesse...). Prtendre que la royaut c'tait le paradis, que les nobles ne voulaient que le bien et que le peuple ne foutait que la merde malgr le super travail de la noblesse c'en est une autre.

Allez tout le monde, guitare sche, accent toulousain, "Oh, c'tait mieux avant !".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Prtendre que la royaut c'tait le paradis, que les nobles ne voulaient que le bien


Bon dj la chose qui est constamment vrai : les nobles se proccupent plus du peuple et de la nation que les bourgeois.
Prcdemment vous avez dj t d'accord pour dire que la rvolution franaise c'tait un passement de pouvoir de la noblesse  la bourgeoisie.

Il y a sans doute eu parfois de l'abus chez les rois et les seigneurs, bon en mme temps a a dur des sicles et des sicles dans des tas de nations, donc on devrait trouver des exemples de noblesse qui n'ont pas t sympa avec leur peuple.

Il est galement vrai de dire qu'en France il y a eu des rois qui ont t bon pour le peuple.
Il existait des lois pour protger les paysans.

Le problme des bourgeois c'est qu'ils ne sont motiv que par l'argent.
Ils n'ont aucune notion de nation et de peuple.
Ils sont mondialiste et ne ctoient pas le peuple (comme quand Hollande appelle les franais "les sans dents").

Les vrais monarchies n'existent plus depuis longtemps.
Mais c'est un systme qui a parfois trs bien fonctionn.
Ce systme a dur pendant longtemps.

----------


## GPPro

Oui, comme parfois par accident arrive un politicien au pouvoir qui se proccupe vraiment de l'intrt de la nation. Par accident. Perso je ne vois pas trop comment l'honntet, l'intgrit ou autres valeurs qui me semblent ncessaires pour tre un bon dirigeant, seraient gntique. Parce que c'est bien de a dont on parle quand on parle de noblesse...

----------


## Invit

> Le problme des bourgeois c'est qu'ils ne sont motiv que par l'argent.


Oui, c'est l'inconvnient : le bourgeois a quand mme besoin de gagner de l'argent tandis que le noble avait tout ds la naissance.

----------


## r0d

J'y comprends plus rien moi...

----------


## Grogro

> Mais toi aussi ? Mais c'est pas vrai ! Ce n'est pas du sectarisme, c'est juste qu'il est nul dans ce qu'il fait, c'est tout. Prends des mecs comme Alexandre Astier ou Bruce d'e-penser. Ce ne sont pas  proprement parler des personnes issues du moule (scientifique en l'occurrence). a n'empche pas que leur travail de vulgarisation soit bien considr par des scientifiques de renom (Etienne Klein entre autre).
> [...]
> Pourtant ds qu'il y a un sujet historique  la tl, Deutsch est invit (ou Frank Ferrand, mais c'est la mme daube). Pour parler d'astronomie, on invite les Bogdanov (qui racontent autant d'neries que Deutsch dans leur domaine). Mais a a autant de sens de faire dbattre Deutsch avec un historien que de me faire dbattre avec un physicien des particules. Pourtant j'ai lu des trucs, a m'intresse. C'est juste que c'est pas mon boulot.


Tu mlanges diverses typologies de ractions. Certaines sont rationnelles, certaines sont purement motionnelles voire idologiques (quand la cabale vient de """profs""" communistes, c'est lhpital qui se fout de la charit), certaines sont lgitimes, d'autres ne le sont pas et relvent soit du snobisme, soit de la chasse aux sorcires politique. Toutes les ractions mdiatiques contre Deutsch que j'ai vues/lues sont aussi biaises et politises que lui, et sans fond. Le fond, je l'ai trouv sur des blogs d'historiens. Ce fond n'est videmment pas rsumable en 40 secondes de phrases choc. La loi de la tl impose que toute critique doit tre condense sous la forme la plus percutante et la plus tlgnique possible. C'est pour a qu'on ne parle que de l'cume. 

Deutsch est excellent dans ce qu'il fait rellement : c'est du storytelling, et il maitrise plutt bien l'art de la narration. Et c'est pour a qu'il perce. Tout le problme c'est que le fond est faux et que la forme est des plus remarquables car son rcit est vivant.
Je comprend trs bien tes objections contre le fait de faire dbattre Deutsch avec un vrai historien (de prfrence non politis, faire s'affronter un traditionaliste et un gauchiste ce n'est pas l'objectif). Tu crains de le lgitimer. Tu oublies que le label "vu  la tl" est dj pass par l et que c'est trop tard. Concrtement : il n'y a pas le choix sinon tu rentres dans un affrontement politique forcment subjectif. Pour reprendre tes exemples, seul quelqu'un comme tienne Klein (qui a une double comptence : vulgarisation et recherche) peut fister convenablement les Bogdanov. Et encore, il faut maitriser de sacr subtilits de rhtorique pour ne pas tomber dans une chausse-trappe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Perso je ne vois pas trop comment l'honntet, l'intgrit ou autres valeurs qui me semblent ncessaires pour tre un bon dirigeant, seraient gntique.


Effectivement a ne fonctionne pas du tout comme a.
Ce n'est pas la dessus qu'il faut se concentrer.
Bon cela dit, ok c'est pas gntique, mais a peut tre dans l'ducation.

L'important c'est que si tu demandes  des gars comme Valls ou Sarkozy si la France est leur pays, leur priorit et est-ce qu'ils y vivront pour toujours, ils rpondront que non. Ils ne sont pas attach  la France.
Alors que si t'arrives vers Louis XIV et que tu lui demandes si il aime la France il va rpondre "Wesh c'est cool gros".

Un royaume a avait un minimum le souci du peuple.
Des gars comme Valls, Jupp, Hollande, Sarkozy qu'est-ce qu'ils en on  foutre ?
Ils sont l pour leur intrts.




> le bourgeois a quand mme besoin de gagner de l'argent tandis que le noble avait tout ds la naissance.


En effet le noble n'avait pas besoin de magouiller et de trahir pour s'enrichir personnellement.

----------


## Invit

> quand la cabale vient de """profs""" communistes, c'est lhpital qui se fout de la charit


Pourquoi ? Un prof n'a pas le droit d'avoir de convictions politiques ? Ou tu supposes qu'un prof engag politiquement fera systmatiquement du proslytisme sur ses lves ?
Parce qu'il est communiste, il n'a pas le droit de choisir les sorties scolaires de sa classe et ne peut refuser d'emmener ses lves voir quelqu'un qui fait de la mauvaise histoire ?

Il n'y a pas eu de cabale, il y avait un vnement organis en ville (par un mec du Figaro au passage) invitant Deutsch, il a t propos  des profs d'en faire une sortie scolaires, ils ont refus. Point barre. a ne devrait mme pas faire un scandale. Aprs des journalistes du Figaro sont all trouver qu'un des enseignant tait sur une liste lectorale de gauche et ont dit que c'tait scandaleux.

Je me rpte, mais vraiment, avoir une tribune pour exposer ses ides n'est pas un d et n'est pas garanti par la libert d'expression.

----------


## halaster08

> Alors que si t'arrives vers Louis XIV et que tu lui demandes si il aime la France il va rpondre "Wesh c'est cool gros".


Thierrybenji tu en rajoute exprs pour pass le casting des Ch'tis sur Internet ? Ou c'est un talent inn?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou c'est un talent inn?


Non c'est juste mon sens de l'humour...
L a fait un dcalage parce que tu t'attends pas  ce qu'un roi s'exprime de la sorte.
En plus il y a un anachronisme, donc c'est encore plus cool.

a fait un peu style Kaamelott.
Je suis trs influenc par Franois Prusse.

----------


## halaster08

> a fait un peu style Kaamelott.


Effectivement maintenant que tu le dis, la ressemblance avec Perceval est flagrante.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

> Pourquoi ? Un prof n'a pas le droit d'avoir de convictions politiques ? Ou tu supposes qu'un prof engag politiquement fera systmatiquement du proslytisme sur ses lves ?
> Parce qu'il est communiste, il n'a pas le droit de choisir les sorties scolaires de sa classe et ne peut refuser d'emmener ses lves voir quelqu'un qui fait de la mauvaise histoire ?


Parce qu'ils sont cocos tendance pif le chien, ils sont tout autant politiss que Deutsch et donc illgitimes. Ca va sans dire, a va mieux en le disant. Eussent-ils t professeurs de mathmatiques ou de sciences, l'engagement totalitaire des braves enseignants n'auraient gure d'impact. Le cours d'histoire n'est pas  transformer en tribune politique plus qu'il ne l'est dj. 

Autrement, pour en revenir au duel Droopy vs Le retour de la Momie, je ne suis pas libral mais je n'en pense pas moins : http://www.causeur.fr/juppe-cumul-pr...ire-41236.html
Je prcise que ma sympathie toute transitoire pour Fillon n'aura naturellement dur qu'une soire. Le temps qu'il encule le nabot avec des graviers.  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

> Apprends  lire. J'ai critiqu ses propos. Et cette ide qu'on doit dbattre de tout est de la connerie qui fait le jeu des extrmismes : a met tout le monde su le mme plan. Comme par exemple le climato sceptique et la communaut scientifique, ou les crationnistes (ou l'intelligent design). C'est le meilleur moyen pour faire passer dans le mainstream des ides qui n'y ont pas leur place et accessoirement a fait perdre du temps  des gens qui ont nettement mieux  faire.


Ce n'est pas une connerie, a s'appelle la libert d'expression et c'est permissif. Si tu veux du "c'est comme a et pas autrement", je te propose de vivre en Core.

Pour le mainstream, tu crois vraiment  ce que tu dis  l'heure du net ? Rveilles toi... Les gens ont appris  chercher l'info tout seul et les polmistes n'ont plus besoin du mainstream. La preuve avec Dieudo qui remplit les salles et Soral qui a bien vendu son "bouquin star" en tant diabolis par les mdias principaux.

Laisser les gens dans l'ignorance et le doute dans ce monde connect et hyper-mdiatis est la pire connerie qu'on puisse faire. Comme on dit, un homme averti en vaut deux est c'est exactement ce en quoi je crois. Il ne suffit pas de balayer de la main en tant radical parce que les gens iront trouver l'explication de toute faon et l ils seront non-encadrs donc a sera pire. D'ailleurs on a trs concrtement la preuve en ce moment avec les vnements actuels mais ce n'est pas le sujet.




> L tu confonds plusieurs choses.
> 1/ Deutsch est plus un polmiste et un humoriste qu'un historien. Le dbat dont tu parles a dj eu lieu*, et il n'est plus besoin de dmontrer que L. Deutsch est un affabulateur.
> 2/ Il s'agit d'ducation de jeune collgiens, pas d'un sminaire pour adultes.
> [...]
> Par consquent, je pense que l'exemple que tu cites montre au contraire que la raction est en train de gagner. Le fait de pouvoir se permettre de traiter d'hystrique des gens qui s'lvent contre une manipulation idologique de collgiens, a montre que l'pistm contemporain est fascisant.


Je ne confonds rien, tu reproduis la mme erreur que GPPro,  savoir que ce n'est pas la personne qu'il fallait retenir mais le fait que chacun puisse exposer ses ides pour ensuite pouvoir les combattre si elles sont mauvaises. Si tu ne connais pas l'autre, comment combats tu son idologie ? Si tu n'expliques pas aux gens, comment peuvent ils ragir intelligemment en face d'une "menace" ?

Deutsch est un affabulateur ? Trs bien... Alors pourquoi il y a eu polmique, a aurait du tre simple, clair et net de prouver qu'il l'est. Si a a fait polmique, c'est justement parce que des gens  ou des mdias ont ragi avec motion au lieu d'expliquer le pourquoi du comment. Ce qui a entrain une irrationalit et des excs provoqus par l'motion qui a dconnect la raison. Si il y avait eu uniquement de la raison, on n'aurait pas eu cette polmique.

Donc je ne suis dfinitivement pas d'accord pour personnifier le dbat en insultant l'autre d'hystrique sans autre forme d'argumentation. Tu auras beau stigmatiser une personne, l'ide sera toujours l. Est ce que tu crois que ces collgiens vont en rester l ? Le cerveau n'aime pas le doute, il le comble d'une manire ou d'une autre et c'est justement l o le risque dviant / sectaire devient important,  ce moment de "faiblesse" o la personne est en doute.

Ce que je dis l n'a rien d'exceptionnel, c'est connu et trs largement utilis par la pub depuis des dizaines d'annes. D'autant plus que, je rpte ce que j'ai dit  GPPro, brider la parole dans ce monde hyper-connecte est tout simplement une perte de temps. Et on a plusieurs exemples qui le montrent.

La raction "raisonne" est en train de gagner rien du tout aujourd'hui. Il suffit de regarder la politique, les titres de journaux, etc... qui jouent normment avec l'motion. D'ailleurs Gunny a post un lien qui va dans ce sens et o vous avez vot vert... Donc il faudrait savoir...

----------


## GPPro

Tu  racontes tellement n'importe quoi et tu dformes tellement mes propos que je vais rpondre une dernire fois...

Premirement je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait empcher les conspirationnistes, rvisionnistes, royalistes, climato sceptiques et autres de parler. Ce que j'ai dit c'est que prtendre qu'il faut dbattre avec eux est une connerie.

Deuximement, je n'avais rien contre Deutsch avant qu'il ouvre la bouche pour laisser sortir autre chose que ce qu'on lui avait crit. Il ne faut pas confondre causes et consquences. J'abhorre le bonhomme  cause des neries qu'il raconte, et non l'inverse. S'il avait eu une prsentation neutre de l'histoire a m'en aurait toucher une sans faire bouger l'autre comme ils disent.

Quant aux blagues sur rechercher l'info, laisser les gens dans l'ignorance, etc. : ce que montre l'avnement du net c'est que les gens cherchent les rponses qu'ils ont envie de trouver et non les rponses les plus vraisemblables. C'est pour a que je dis que dbattre avec les catgories prcdemment cites est une perte de temps : tu leur donnes de l'importance et de la visibilit alors que la plupart des gens ne changent pas d'avis de toute faon. Ce n'est en gnral pas un dbat d'ailleurs mais juste une foire d'empoigne. Autant utiliser son nergie ailleurs.

----------


## ymoreau

> Les gens ont appris  chercher l'info tout seul et les polmistes n'ont plus besoin du mainstream. La preuve avec Dieudo qui remplit les salles et Soral qui a bien vendu son "bouquin star" en tant diabolis par les mdias principaux.


Je n'ai pas un avis si optimiste, beaucoup de gens continuent de subir l'info plutt que la chercher j'ai l'impression. Moins par les mdias mainstream classiques et plus par les rseaux sociaux et les rumeurs, ce qui n'est pas forcment mieux. Combien de hoax circulent sur le net que de trs nombreux gens brandissent en argument sans chercher une autre info (qui ne conforterait pas leur opinion) ?
Donc oui certains fonctionnent malgr la mauvaise pub des mdias principaux, mais il me semble que c'est plus souvent ce qui est provoquant ou divertissant que ce qui est instructif. Les gens feront moins d'effort pour rechercher un film provoc sexy ou raciste censur qu'un documentaire cologiste censur je pense.

----------


## Mat.M

> Deutsch est un royaliste catho arrir. Se dtourner de ses neries est une preuve d'intelligence, rien d'autre.


d'accord ok, donc il faut condamner Lorant Deutsch d'hrsie par un tribunal d'inquisition et l'envoyer tel Jeanne d'Arc prir sur un bcher sur la place publique  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Je ne confonds rien, tu reproduis la mme erreur que GPPro,  savoir que ce n'est pas la personne qu'il fallait retenir mais le fait que chacun puisse exposer ses ides pour ensuite pouvoir les combattre si elles sont mauvaises


Mais il peut exposer ses ides, personne ne lui interdit de faire ses confrences. Par contre personne n'est oblig d'y assister. En plus je dis "confrence", mais je devrais dire "promo", puisque a concidait comme par hasard avec la sortie d'un livre. Livre qui s'est trs mal vendu d'ailleurs, il est peut-tre pass de mode.




> Si il y avait eu uniquement de la raison, on n'aurait pas eu cette polmique.


Je te rappelle que c'est juste des profs qui ont dit qu'ils ne souhaitaient pas assister  cette confrence. La polmique a surgi quand certain ont cri  la censure. Et comme par hasard, la polmique est venue d'un article du Figaro, crit par une personne qui tait aussi organisatrice de l'vnement o devait intervenir Deutsch.




> Deutsch est un affabulateur ? Trs bien... Alors pourquoi il y a eu polmique, a aurait du tre simple, clair et net de prouver qu'il l'est.


a a t prouv : 
https://strathistorique.wordpress.co...-du-metronome/
Le problme c'est que a demande 10x d'efforts et de temps de dmonter une connerie que de la dire. Qui plus est, a sera bien moins diffus que la connerie originale (a a t mesur notamment pendant la campagne US), donc le mal est en partie irrparable.
Comme tu peux voir, une critique des erreurs de Deutsch point par point est assez indigeste et aurait difficilement sa place dans les formules mdiatiques actuelles. Et puis c'est pas tendance d'inviter un historien pour parler d'histoire. Il est plus simple d'inviter un acteur, pardon, un passionn, pour une interview de 10 min o il pourra dire que l'art gothique vient des Goths.
De plus, comme dit GPPro, on ne va chercher que les rponses qu'on a envie de trouver, donc les partisans de Deutsch ne liront probablement pas les arguments qui ne vont pas dans leur sens. Et puis de toute faon, c'est toujours des merdias gauchiasses type Lib ou les Inrocks qui publient a.




> d'accord ok, donc il faut condamner Lorant Deutsch d'hrsie par un tribunal d'inquisition et l'envoyer tel Jeanne d'Arc prir sur un bcher sur la place publique


Non, juste le prendre pour ce qu'il est : une personnalit engage qui fait passer ses ides  travers son travail. Un Michael Moore de droite si tu veux.
Tiens, si des profs refusaient d'emmener leur classe  une confrence de Michael Moore parce qu'ils le trouvent engag, partisan, et que ce qu'il dit n'a pas sa place dans leur programme ducatif, a te paratrait scandaleux ?

----------


## r0d

Je suis berlu...
On vous dit: "ce serait bien d'viter d'apprendre des conneries  nos gosses"
Vous rpondez: "vous voulez brler ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec vous!"

C'est assez pour moi.
Bonne continuation.

----------


## TallyHo

> Quant aux blagues sur rechercher l'info, laisser les gens dans l'ignorance, etc. : ce que montre l'avnement du net c'est que les gens cherchent les rponses qu'ils ont envie de trouver et non les rponses les plus vraisemblables.


Merci de valider mon message prcdent... C'est exactement ce que je te dis, de toute faon les gens chercheront la rponse donc autant qu'ils le fassent en connaissance de cause. Si ils trouvent ce qu'ils ont envie de trouver, c'est justement parce que leur systme de valeurs et de connaissances n'est pas form au sujet donc il comble le doute avec le peu qu'ils connaissent, c'est  dire avec des arguments qui leur sont familiers. Au contraire, quand tu connais un sujet, tu es moins soumis au doute, tu es beaucoup plus ouvert et moins manipulable.

Ne me dis pas que tu ne ressens pas cela personnellement... Plus tu connais un sujet, plus tu te sens  l'aise et plus tu vas tudier diffrents aspects sans te restreindre.




> C'est pour a que je dis que dbattre avec les catgories prcdemment cites est une perte de temps : tu leur donnes de l'importance et de la visibilit alors que la plupart des gens ne changent pas d'avis de toute faon.


La frquentation grandissante de certains sites te donnent tort... Rien d'tonnant d'ailleurs puisqu'on abtisse les gens  leur dire quoi penser sans explication et qu'on les laisse sans dfense intellectuelle devant ce genre de sites...




> Je n'ai pas un avis si optimiste, beaucoup de gens continuent de subir l'info plutt que la chercher j'ai l'impression. Moins par les mdias mainstream classiques et plus par les rseaux sociaux et les rumeurs, ce qui n'est pas forcment mieux.


Oui et c'est bien pour a qu'il faut privilgier l'explication et le dbat d'ides pour que les gens agissent en connaissance de cause, avec la raison et l'objectivit ; et pas imposer une ide  coup de "c'est comme a et pas autrement", pour reprendre l'expression de mon pote GPPro, sinon tu les laisses dans leur ignorance livr  eux-mmes et vulnrables intellectuellement parlant.

----------


## behe

> Pour le mainstream, tu crois vraiment  ce que tu dis  l'heure du net ? Rveilles toi... Les gens ont appris  chercher l'info tout seul et les polmistes n'ont plus besoin du mainstream.


Marrant de voir cette phrase juste aprs avoir lu a, mme si l'article est vraiment creux.

edit : ah j'avais pas vu le lien vers l'tude dans l'article

----------


## Zirak

> C'est assez pour moi.
> Bonne continuation.


Bienvenue au club  ::D:

----------


## TallyHo

> Marrant de voir cette phrase juste aprs avoir lu a, mme si l'article est vraiment creux.
> 
> edit : ah j'avais pas vu le lien vers l'tude dans l'article


Pourquoi ils tombent dans le panneau ? Manque de formation sur le sujet... Si tu vois une info qui te dit que Linux est plus utilis que Windows sur les PC, tu vas automatiquement tiquer puisque tu connais le sujet... Oui bon l'exemple est gros mais tu vois ce que je veux dire  ::): 

Mais si tu n'expliques pas au gens en leur disant "n'importe quoi, l'auteur de la news est un hystrique, c'est Windows et c'est tout !"... Tu crois qu'ils vont se contenter de a pour expliquer le doute ? Un jour ils tomberont sur un site conspirationniste linuxien qui va leur mettre dans la tte que Linux owns Windows... Et ce sera super facile pour ce site puisque la personne tait en attente de confirmation de la seule chose qu'elle connait (que ce soit vrai ou faux) : Linux est plus utilis que Windows sur les PC.

Au contraire, si tu as expliqu  la personne pourquoi Windows est plus utilis et o est l'erreur de raisonnement dans la news, l elle a des arguments contradictoires et elle est mieux arme si elle tombe sur le site conspirationniste linuxien  ::): 




> Si vous tes l, j'imagine que vous tes dev. Vous ragiriez comment si pour parler d'informatique on invitait Mac Lesggy (l'animateur de E=M6) et qu'il dirait connerie sur connerie sur votre mtier ?


Et bien je dmonterais son propos avec des arguments valables pour expliquer aux gens o il fait des erreurs et pas avec un "t'es un hystrique, notre mtier ces n'est pas a et c'est tout !"  ::):

----------


## GPPro

La preuve : expliquer  des gens que Deutsch raconte de la merde dans ses diffrentes oeuvres  l'air de super bien marcher sur ce forum (y compris avec des liens vers de vrais historiens ayant fait le boulot)...

----------


## Grogro

> https://strathistorique.wordpress.com/2015/02/09/inventaire-non-exhaustif-des-aneries-du-metronome/[/url]
> Le problme c'est que a demande 10x d'efforts et de temps de dmonter une connerie que de la dire. Qui plus est, a sera bien moins diffus que la connerie originale (a a t mesur notamment pendant la campagne US), donc le mal est en partie irrparable.
> Comme tu peux voir, une critique des erreurs de Deutsch point par point est assez indigeste et aurait difficilement sa place dans les formules mdiatiques actuelles.


Pas si indigeste que a, non ? L'auteur de ce blog a une plume acerbe trempe dans le vitriol, donc c'est dj divertissant. Il y a des longueurs et des digressions, mais c'est plutt percutant. Il y a une couche dommageable de politisation qui alourdit sa prose mais c'est assez mineur. Il fait un peu du Odieux Connard et il frappe juste. 
Tu sais quelle est la meilleure arme contre un cuistre ? C'est celle du ridicule.

----------


## TallyHo

> La preuve : expliquer  des gens que Deutsch raconte de la merde dans ses diffrentes oeuvres  l'air de super bien marcher sur ce forum (y compris avec des liens vers de vrais historiens ayant fait le boulot)...


Tu n'as toujours pas compris que le propos n'est pas Deutsch... C'est un exemple dans un propos qui parle de libert d'expression et de dbats d'ides...

----------


## Zirak

> La preuve : expliquer  des gens que Deutsch raconte de la merde dans ses diffrentes oeuvres  l'air de super bien marcher sur ce forum (y compris avec des liens vers de vrais historiens ayant fait le boulot)...



D'ailleurs, je voudrais pas dire, mais il n'y a mme pas matire  dbattre :

deuche raconte de la merde
Deutsch raconte de la merde
Hitler qui tait allemand (donc deutsch) racontait de la merde

j'ai envie de dire CQFD, on peut passer au complot suivant.  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Grogro

Tu prends de l'avance sur trolldi ?  ::aie:: 

Histoire d'en rajouter une couche dans le troll avec une sentence  l'emporte pice : s'il ne racontait pas de la merde, il ne passerait pas  la tl.  ::ptdr::

----------


## behe

> Pourquoi ils tombent dans le panneau ? Manque de formation sur le sujet...


Tu peux arrter de retourner ta veste, il y a de fort courant d'air l :
tape 1: tu dis que* tout le monde sait chercher les infos* sur le net 
tape 2: je me montre une tude qui montre qu'au contraire de moins en moins de gens savent remettre en doute les infos du web
tape 3 : tu te contredis avec le message quot

je vais de ce pas rejoindre rod
 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> Et bien je dmonterais son propos avec des arguments valables pour expliquer aux gens o il fait des erreurs et pas avec un "t'es un hystrique, notre mtier ces n'est pas a et c'est tout !"


Y a un truc que t'as pas bien compris : tu seras pas invit en face de lui pour dbattre. T'as vu quelque part qu'on invitait des historiens face  Deutsch pour lui mettre le nez dans son caca ? Tu seras comme nous  pester sur des forums et Twitter. A la limite tu peux crire sur ton blog pour dmonter Lesggy, comme cette autre personne l'a fait pour Deutsch, si t'as du bol comme lui tu seras repris par Mediapart ou d'autres journaux, mais de toute faon tes adversaires ne les lisent pas, trop engags (comprendre pas engags dans leur sens). Il prfrent Causeur ou Valeurs Actuelles et se dlectent des chroniques de Raphael Enthoven. Au passage je ne sais pas comment un tel abruti a pu engendrer un gamin aussi gnial, je vous conseille sa chane, il parle de palontologie et dbunke les crationnistes avec beaucoup de talent (https://www.youtube.com/user/AstroPaleoBMW).
Donc pour la majorit, Lesggy sera expert en informatique, et toi tu feras tes petites critiques dans ton coin, qui ne seront lues que par des gens dj convaincus. Au pire les gens qui auraient besoin d'tre convaincus ne te liront pas, au mieux ils diront "bah, c'est pas bien grave, tout le monde doit pouvoir s'exprimer, et puis s'il fait dcouvrir sa passion  des jeunes, c'est bien".

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que notre infosphre (oui, j'utilise un terme de SF, mais je trouve a mieux que lmdias) est de plus en plus un ensemble de bulles informatives. De plus en plus de personnes ne s'informent que dans leur bulle complotiste, ou antifa, ou identitaire...
Vous parlez de dbats d'ides, mais o pourraient-ils avoir lieu aujourd'hui ? Quelle chane tl ? Quel site ? Vous allez me dire qu'ici on dbat trs bien, donc je vais rajouter une contrainte : o pourraient-ils avoir lieu aujourd'hui et toucher du monde ?
Y avait bien des missions comme "Ce soir ou jamais" qui invitaient Soral et des opposants mais dj c'tait  23h et puis  un moment ils ont arrt de l'inviter quand il a t trop connu. Peut-tre grce ou  cause d'eux, je sais pas. C'est pourquoi je sais pas trop quoi penser de ces dbats d'ides, invitablement tu vas diffuser la parole que tu veux combattre.

Et je n'ai pas encore parl du cot de la conviction (enfin si, mais pas l). Convaincre un complotiste, un cra ou autre, c'est quand mme lui faire prendre conscience qu'il a gob des trucs que mme un lycen bien duqu n'avalerait pas. Lisez les commentaires sous les vidos de la chane dont je parle plus haut (https://www.youtube.com/user/AstroPaleoBMW), vous verrez  quel point ce cot est lev. 




> La preuve : expliquer  des gens que Deutsch raconte de la merde dans ses diffrentes oeuvres  l'air de super bien marcher sur ce forum (y compris avec des liens vers de vrais historiens ayant fait le boulot)...


Grave. Voici une vido de 2h14 qui parle des anti-vaccins.


Oui c'est long, j'imagine qu'on peut faire plus court (et encore, si on prend en compte la consultation des sources, c'est difficile), mais a sera toujours moins percutant qu'un article qui dit que les vaccins provoquent l'autisme, qui se lit en 3 minutes avec un extrait d'une vido d'une chtarbe proche de E&R et un lien vers une tude (la seule qui va dans ce sens alors 99% disent le contraire) qui de toute faon ne sera pas lue.

----------


## ymoreau

> Mais si tu n'expliques pas au gens en leur disant "n'importe quoi, l'auteur de la news est un hystrique, c'est Windows et c'est tout !"... Tu crois qu'ils vont se contenter de a pour expliquer le doute ?


Et bien justement dans bien des cas il s'agit juste de dire "n'importe quoi, quelqu'un a compt et c'est Windows et c'est tout" sans pouvoir l'expliquer plus que a. Tout ne se fait pas par raisonnement, une grande quantit d'information est mesure/exprimente et ne rpond pas forcment  une logique, en tout cas pas la ntre. Dans ces cas-l on est bien oblig de se contenter de a, et par "a" on parle de source faisant foi d'autorit sur la question,  moins d'aller compter les PC Windows soi-mme.

Pour les cas qui s'expliquent en prenant le temps, Gastiflex a tout dit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Effectivement maintenant que tu le dis, la ressemblance avec Perceval est flagrante.


Quand Perceval a touch Excalibur, elle a ragit beaucoup plus nergiquement que quand Arthur la tient.
Ce qui signifie que Perceval est celui avec la plus grande destine.
Et en plus Perceval est le personnage prfr de la majorit des fans de Kaamelott.
Donc tre compar  Perceval c'est relativement cool.  :8-): 




> Hitler qui tait allemand


Il tait pas allemand.




> deuche raconte de la merde


Vous parlez toujours de lui mais il ne me semble pas avoir vu des posts rcent de sa part dans la partie politique.
Cela dit je prfre que vous citiez son nom que le mien ^^

=========
Vous souhaitez que l'on censure les fausses infos d'internet, alors que tout le monde sait que l'on trouve principalement des mensonges sur internet.
Le problme ce sont les mensonges diffuss par les mdias officielles, parce que pour l'instant ils manipulent les informations, les tmoignages, pour orient l'opinion publique.
Mais ils vont de plus en plus crer et diffuser de faux documents, raliser des fausses vidos, des faux tmoignages, des faux sondages, etc.

Et l les gens penseront que c'est vrai.
Et a fait chier.
TF1, Canal +, BFM TV, I24 et tout ce que tu veux, c'est de la merde.
Et il ne faut pas que les gens aient confiance en ces mdias.

Si on censure internet pour officiellement "restreindre les faux articles", il n'y aura plus d'alternative.
Tu n'auras que l'information du systme et rien d'autre.
Les mdias indpendants comme l'Agence Info Libre n'existeront plus.

C'est un systme dictatorial.
En plus a tombe pile aprs llection de Trump, donc on a compris que le systme tait frustr d'avoir perdu de l'influence sur l'esprit du peuple.
Pendant des mois, il y avait dans tout les mdias 24h/24, 7j/7, crit en gros, en fluo, clignotant "VOTEZ CLINTON" et elle a perdu.
On comprend leur dsespoir, c'est vrai que a doit faire chier de perdre autant de contrle des esprits.
Les mdias sont l pour formater le peuple afin que tout le monde pense en utilisant le mme logiciel.

Internet c'est la libert, l'anarchie, le n'importe quoi.
N'importe qui peut crer un site et le rendre publique.
C'est l'esprit d'internet il ne faut pas le changer.
On s'en branle que 99% d'internet soit faux.

 la limite censurer la pdophile a pourrait tre cool.
Mais censurer des sites parce qu'il ne diffuse pas la propagande officielle c'est pas trs sympa  ::(:

----------


## Zirak

> Tu prends de l'avance sur trolldi ?


Nan j'essai de me mettre  niveau, puisqu'on peut affirmer n'importe quoi  partir d'lments n'ayant aucune causalit entre eux, et sans rien sourcer.

Par contre, l o j'ai merd, c'est que j'aurai d caser Merkel et l'UE  la place d'Hitler, mais je n'aurais pas eu mon point Godwin, et cela aurait fait un peu redondant de faire 2 fois le rapprochement allemand / deutsch.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

> je vais de ce pas rejoindre rod


Je vous l'avais suggr il y a une semaine ou deux : Dupond et Dupont, c'est comme deuche. Une fois qu'on a assimil qu'on ne peut rien en tirer, qu'ils botteront toujours en touche  chaque contradiction en ouvrant deux nouveaux fronts  des fins de diversion, la seule chose  faire c'est de s'abstenir de rentrer dans leur jeu.  :;): 

Gastiflex j'entends trs bien tes arguments et, mieux, je les approuve. Mais je demeure convaincu qu'on peut lutter contre l'ignorance avec les armes de la tl. Si l'affrontement direct n'est pas possible, s'avre contre-productif, ou trop politis, on peut botter en touche et contourner l'obstacle. Chercher  faire taire un imbcile a marche rarement, c'est comme si on refusait la comptition. Des charlatans comme Deutsch ou les Bogdanov percent parce qu'ils savent raconter une histoire (une histoire auto-cohrente : un dbut, une fin, une finalit. Les Bogdanov inventent un "sens"  leur gloubi-boulga et ce sens est un mysticisme de pacotille), et qu'ils comblent un vide ducatif : on ressent le manque de ce qu'on a pas eu la chance d'apprendre  l'cole. Ce qui manque  la plupart des vulgarisateurs c'est l'art de raconter une histoire. C'est ce que savent faire, aux USA des gens comme Michio Kaku et Neil deGrasse Tyson. De plus ils bnficient  la fois de l'effet de halo (prsentation irrprochable, excellente communication), et d'un argument d'autorit fort. Il n'y a pas de place pour un Bogdanov quand un Michio Kaku existe.

----------


## Zirak

> Il tait pas allemand.


Merci tu me fais tellement plaisir  ::D: 


Alors oui, il est n en Autriche-Hongrie MAIS :

Nationalit :
Autrichienne (1889-1925)
Apatride (1925-1932)
Allemande (1932-1945)

Tiens, les archives allemandes de 1925, avec le procs verbal racontant Hitler renonant  la nationalit autrichienne :

http://www.ns-archiv.de/personen/hit...rgerschaft.php

avec la 1re partie en traduction Bing :

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/B...rgerschaft.php

et la 2me partie en traduction Bing aussi :




> Objet : Demande de renvoi de la
> 
> Nationalit autrichienne.
> 
> 
> Haut magistrat !
> 
> 
> Jai demander ma libration de lautrichien
> ...



Donc depuis plus de 10 ans avant le moment de sa mort, Hitler tait bien allemand.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Invit

> Pendant des mois, il y avait dans tout les mdias 24h/24, 7j/7, crit en gros, en fluo, clignotant "VOTEZ CLINTON" et elle a perdu.


L'enterrez pas trop vite, des informaticiens sont en train d'essayer de montrer que certaines machines  voter ont t hackes par la Russie.
Brace yourself, la troisime guerre mondiale arrive  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc depuis plus de 10 ans avant le moment de sa mort, Hitler tait bien allemand.


Je ne savais pas qu'il avait chang de nationalit.
Cela dit j'aurai m'en dout puisque pour tre lu dmocratiquement il faut surement avoir la nationalit j'imagine...

Moi je me suis juste rappel d'une prof du collge, qui avait dit que c'tait un peu zarbe le trip des aryens allemands d'Hitler, avec les cheveux blonds et les yeux bleus, alors que le type tait pas n en Allemagne, n'tait pas blond et n'avait pas yeux bleus.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Donc parce qu'il y a des infosphres, il ne faut rien faire... On reste l dans notre coin a se complimenter les uns et les autres dans nos bulles ? On ne cherche surtout pas  prciser les choses mme si c'est  une petite chelle ? Si on en revient au sujet, pourquoi certains d'entre vous demandent le changement alors ? Tu crois franchement qu'un changement est possible en restant dans l'immobilisme et l'ignorance ?




> Et bien justement dans bien des cas il s'agit juste de dire "n'importe quoi, *quelqu'un a compt* et c'est Windows et c'est tout" sans pouvoir l'expliquer plus que a.


Donc c'est bien ce que je te dis, tu l'expliques mme si c'est minime... On ne te parle pas de grandes explications, tu peux trs bien dire que quelqu'un a compt en sortant des stats de serveurs web par exemple, a suffit dj  contrer l'affirmation gratuite de la fausse news que Linux est plus utilis que Windows.




> Tu peux arrter de retourner ta veste, il y a de fort courant d'air l :
> tape 1: tu dis que* tout le monde sait chercher les infos* sur le net 
> tape 2: je me montre une tude qui montre qu'au contraire de moins en moins de gens savent remettre en doute les infos du web
> tape 3 : tu te contredis avec le message quot


O ai-je dit que les gens savaient chercher *la bonne info* ? J'ai crit tout le contraire en disant que c'est bien pour cela qu'il faut les informer sinon ils vont chercher sans arme intellectuelle et tomber dans des drives qui sauront exploiter leurs doutes. Le lien que tu as mis ne fait qu'aller dans mon sens, ils savent chercher mais ils ne savent pas filtrer.

Donc dornavant si tu veux discuter srieusement, merci d'arrter de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit pour essayer de me discrditer...




> Je vous l'avais suggr il y a une semaine ou deux : Dupond et Dupont, c'est comme deuche. Une fois qu'on a assimil qu'on ne peut rien en tirer, qu'ils botteront toujours en touche  chaque contradiction en ouvrant deux nouveaux fronts  des fins de diversion, la seule chose  faire c'est de s'abstenir de rentrer dans leur jeu.


Pour le coup, c'est toi qui n'est pas crdible puisque tu as tenu la mme argumentation que la mienne avec les motions et l'irrationalit. Et en plus, tu es aussi sur la mme ligne avec l'ignorance qui est propice  la "manipulation" :




> et qu'ils comblent un vide ducatif : on ressent le manque de ce qu'on a pas eu la chance d'apprendre  l'cole.


Donc o est ton problme sur ce fil si ce n'est que tu pratiques encore ta petite vendetta personnelle... Ou alors exposes clairement le message o tu es en dsaccord, voire qui t'a paru totalement dlirant / bottant en touche / etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'enterrez pas trop vite, des informaticiens sont en train d'essayer de montrer que certaines machines  voter ont t hackes par la Russie.
> Brace yourself, la troisime guerre mondiale arrive


C'est marrant Hillary Clinton avait dclar qu'elle considrait les attaques informatiques au mme niveau que les attaques militaire.
Elle avait dj menac la Russie d'une guerre mondiale en cas d'attaque informatique.

Du coup elle doit tre tellement contente de se dire que peut tre elle aura la 3ime guerre mondiale dont elle a tant rv <3

a donnait des trucs comme a :
Clinton: US should use 'military response' to fight cyberattacks from Russia and China
Clinton: Treat cyberattacks 'like any other attack'

----------


## Invit

> Donc parce qu'il y a des infosphres, il ne faut rien faire... On reste l dans notre coin a se complimenter les uns et les autres dans nos bulles ? On ne cherche surtout pas  prciser les choses mme si c'est  une petite chelle ? Si on en revient au sujet, pourquoi certains d'entre vous demandent le changement alors ? Tu crois franchement qu'un changement est possible en restant dans l'immobilisme et l'ignorance ?


Oui, je pense que ce qu'on fait c'est pisser dans un violon par rapport  la quantit de fausses informations qui sont partages chaque jour. Le problme aussi quand on dit que les mdias mainstream mentent donc on doit compltement s'en dtourner compltement, cela veut dire que tout le reste devient une source d'information potentielle, toutes au mme niveau, alors que ce n'est clairement pas le cas.

Cela ne peut venir que de l'ducation et nos gouvernants n'ont aucun intrt  ce que l'on soit duqus. Ce n'est pas un hasard si la haine des journalistes est une stratgie qui fonctionne en ce moment, ni si les politiques utilisent les thories du complot et le mensonge  leur avantage (Trump, Sarko, LMPT...). On a les profs les moins pays d'Europe, on les fait passer pour des branleurs qui lavent le cerveau de nos enfants alors qu'ailleurs leur mtier est mis en valeur (de toute faon on leur demande d'duquer, enseigner c'est optionnel), voil le rsultat.

----------


## Marco46

Tu dgueules tellement d'neries par phrase que tu serais rapidement tout mouill au conomtre mon pauvre ami.




> Ben aprs faut voir, il y a des femmes qui ont envie d'tre de trs bonnes mres et par consquent elles considrent que s'occuper des enfants et de la maison est prioritaire et c'est un mtier  part entire.
> a ne dure pas toute la vie non plus.


Donc avoir une vie professionnelle pour une femme c'est tre une trs mauvaise mre ?




> Linstinct maternelle existe toujours.


Non c'est une construction intellectuelle. C'est largement tabli. Affirmer l'existence de l'instinct maternel est une position purement idologique dans le but d'envoyer les femmes au foyer s'occuper des gosses et de la maison. Le terme mme d'instinct maternel apparait aux XVIII/XIXmes sicles, il n'existe mme pas dans la plupart des socits.

Sais-tu qu'il y a des socits humaines o les enfants ne sont pas levs par leurs parents biologiques mais par tous les adultes de la famille (au sens large) ou de la tribu ou de la communaut ? Si l'instinct maternel tait une proprit inne de l'tre humain ces socits n'existeraient pas. Or elles existent.

Ca ne signifie pas que les femmes ne peuvent pas ressentir de l'amour pour leur enfant, cela signifie que ce n'est pas inn mais acquis. Et a fait une sacr diffrence. Et c'est parfaitement accessible aux hommes figures-toi.




> C'est important pour un bb d'tre proche de sa mre (surtout dans les premires annes).


Foutaises, cf plus haut. Il s'agit d'un poncif paternaliste classique.




> Je sais qu'aujourd'hui c'est la mode des femmes carririste qui disent "je prend 2/3 semaines de congs parentale et je repars au boulot direct", c'est un peu d'hommage pour le bb, une gardienne ce n'est pas une mre, un pre ce n'est pas une mre non plus...


Ha ! Voil, on arrive aux consquences de l'invention de l'instinct maternel. On cherche  culpabiliser les femmes qui veulent prendre en main leur vie. Si tu vas bosser tu es une mauvaise mre !




> Les femmes qui souhaitent rester  la maison pour s'occuper de leur enfants sont trs mal vu par les autres femmes.
> 
> [...]
> 
> La socit exerce une pression, comme si tre une vraie mre c'tait mal.


J'ai plutt l'impression que se sont les femmes qui souhaitent vivre libres qui sont mal vues par la socit, par exemple par de jeunes tudiants modernes et progressistes de ton genre  :;): 




> Et il y a plus de choses admirable chez une femme que chez un homme.


Hein ? Et pourquoi donc ?!




> Ce principe d'galit a m'a toujours nerv.
> C'est n'importe quoi personne n'est l'gal de personne, dans aucun domaine,  aucun moment, l'galit n'existe pas.
>  la limite on peut dire  travail gal salaire gal, a pas de problme.
> Mais en dehors de a...


L'galit rpublicaine c'est l'galit devant la loi et rien d'autre. Je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait nerver dans ce concept (sauf  vouloir possder et conserver des privilges).

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui, je pense que ce qu'on fait c'est pisser dans un violon par rapport  la quantit de fausses informations qui sont partages chaque jour.


Ok c'est clair, je comprends ta position malgr que je ne sois toujours pas d'accord vu ce que je t'ai dit avant. Mais on ne va pas tourner en rond, chacun pense ce qu'il veut  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

> On s'en branle que 99% d'internet soit faux.


On s'en branle quand on est  mme de distinguer le vrai du faux, le factuel de la conjecture, l'opinion du raisonnement, le scientifique de l'imposture, le douteux du probable. Sinon, on se fait juste le relais des 99% de bullshit (la proportion me parat excessive, mais varie certainement selon les sujets).

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu dgueules tellement d'neries par phrase que tu serais rapidement tout mouill au conomtre mon pauvre ami.


Penses-tu que ta raction soit plus intelligente ? Vu l'agressivit de ta rponse, on pourrait penser que tu ragis sous le coup de l'motion. Alors, si tu le veux bien, on va ramener a  des propos ou des questions plus raisonnables...




> Non c'est une construction intellectuelle. C'est largement tabli.


Par qui ? Quelles sont tes sources ? Et tu en as d'autres qui te diront le contraire : http://bibliobs.nouvelobs.com/essais...-badinter.html

Il ne suffit pas d'tre catgorique ou de traiter les autres avec des noms d'oiseaux pour avoir raison. Ce genre de questions ncessite un dbat d'ides (oui on y revient...) pour que tout le monde puisse se faire un avis clair.




> Sais-tu qu'il y a des socits humaines o les enfants ne sont pas levs par leurs parents biologiques mais par tous les adultes de la famille (au sens large) ou de la tribu ou de la communaut ? Si l'instinct maternel tait une proprit inne de l'tre humain ces socits n'existeraient pas. Or elles existent.


Oui mais le fait de dlguer l'ducation ne prouve pas que l'instinct n'existe pas. D'ailleurs il faudrait dj dfinir ce qu'est l'instinct maternel. Si c'est de savoir si la femme a une prdisposition pour mieux s'occuper des prognitures, il m'apparait vident que c'est le cas sans se faire insulter de tout.

Dj au niveau physique, c'est elle qui est apte  nourrir avec le sein, c'est elle qui a une meilleure vision priphrique et des couleurs hrite nos anctres pour mieux surveiller le primtre, etc... Est ce que a peut servir d'excuse pour conditionner la femme  au foyer dans la socit actuelle, bien sur que non. Mais a n'empche pas qu'elle a un avantage certain par rapport  l'homme pour veiller sur ses prognitures.

Donc de mon point de vue, il n'y a pas d'opposition inn et acquis, c'est les deux dans ce cas l.




> L'galit rpublicaine c'est l'galit devant la loi et rien d'autre. Je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait nerver dans ce concept (sauf  vouloir possder et conserver des privilges).


Changement de contexte... Il te parlait de l'galit intellectuelle et non pas de l'galit sociale puisqu'il prcise bien qu'il est ok pour l'galit de salaires. Et donc si on comprend son propos, rien de choquant... Il me parait vident que tu es meilleur que moi dans un sport que tu pratiques par exemple et que moi je serais meilleur que toi dans une autre activit.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tallyho
> Oui mais le fait de dlguer l'ducation ne prouve pas que l'instinct n'existe pas. D'ailleurs il faudrait dj dfinir ce qu'est l'instinct maternel. Si c'est de savoir si la femme a une prdisposition pour mieux s'occuper des prognitures, il m'apparait vident que c'est le cas sans se faire insulter de tout.


Ceux qui nient l'instinct maternel  qui est la capacit  aimer ou si l'on veut  prfrer  sa progniture(mme devenu adulte) , la dfendre becs et ongles  ,jusqu' la dernire extrmit ,sont des rveurs !!!
Celui qui n'as pas vu une mre animale suivre sa progniture lorsqu'elle tombe dans un prcipice ,n'as rien compris  l'instinct maternel....
L'instinct paternel aussi est du mme genre ....
Quelle mre  ou quel pre auraient le courage de condamner  la prison  perpte sa progniture adulte ,mme convaincue du plus grand crime et ne trouverait quelque excuse pour justifier le  comportement  de sa progniture !!!

Si de tels parents agissaient autrement ,ils seront tenus pour des parents indignes de paternit...

C'est pour cette  raison que mes coreligionnaires considrent l'histoire d'Abraham(sacrifice du fils)  comme un acte prophtique ,car nul ne peut tre Abraham qui a eu le courage de vouloir sacrifier sa progniture...!!!
Si le mot instinct maternel n' as pas exist ,le mot instinct tout court a exist en Franais depuis  que Romains et Grecs l'appliquait indistinctement  la femme et  l'homme (les arabes bdouins antislamiques employaient le mot "fitra" ou innocence naturelle)...   
Du latin instinctus, driv, avec le prfixe in- de stinguere ( teindre , originellement  piquer ). tymologiquement parlant, linstinct est  ce qui pique ou anime le for intrieur . "

"Necessitas reducit ad moerum jus natur  L'tat de ncessit rduit le droit aux instincts de la nature. 
Cette dernire citation sera  l'argument massue de  Thierybenji, puisqu'en cas de ncessite imprieuse seuls subsistent les instincts et que l'galit de droit est rduite  une argutie ....!!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc avoir une vie professionnelle pour une femme c'est tre une trs mauvaise mre ?


Ben selon les cas...
Ouais quelque part a peut arriver.
Imagine une femme cadre, qui reste au bureau jusqu' 20h00 tous les jours (comme si rester au bureau servait rellement  quelque chose...), elle retrouve sa maison  20h30, elle aura pas le temps ni l'nergie de s'occuper de ses enfants, elle va pas jouer avec, leur faire  manger, les aider  faire leur devoirs. Bon aprs il y a peut tre le pre qui est plus  mme de s'occuper de a.

Bon aprs c'est des cas rares, faudrait vraiment tre un sacr con pour rester dans un bureau jusqu' 20h...
L c'est un mauvaise exemple, c'est pas une mauvaise mre c'est une mauvaise personne, je ne supporte pas ceux qui restent tard tous les jours au bureau, alors qu'ils glandent  fond, parfois ce sont mme des commerciaux...




> Affirmer l'existence de l'instinct maternel est une position purement idologique dans le but d'envoyer les femmes au foyer s'occuper des gosses et de la maison.


On s'en fout du terme, l'important c'est que a existe depuis le dbut.
Il faut tre conscient que les centaines de milliers d'annes d'volution sont inscrit en nous.
Nous seront toujours bas sur le systme dexploitation des hommes prhistoriques.
Appelle a cerveau reptilien ou ce que tu veux, en attendant nous avons toutes les fonctions primaires en nous.
Il faut s'intresser au travail du dessinateur Frederic Delavier.

Beaucoup des comportements actuel peuvent tre expliqu en tudiant le comportement de nos anctres.
Tout n'est qu'une histoire de slection naturel et de caractristique adapt  la survie dans un certains milieu.
Aujourd'hui la slection naturel n'existe plus, et on finira probablement comme dans Idiocracy.

Et du coup il y a des dizaines de milliers d'annes l'homme allait chercher de la nourriture pendant que la femme restait s'occuper des enfants pour les protger des ventuels prdateurs.

Si tu regardes l'ensemble des espces animal, dans la majorit des cas, la femme s'occupe plus des enfants que le pre.
Donc ce n'est pas de la folie ce que je dis.

Est-ce qu'un homme peut fournir du lait ?
Quand un trs jeune enfant pleure il crie "Maman".




> On cherche  culpabiliser les femmes qui veulent prendre en main leur vie. Si tu vas bosser tu es une mauvaise mre !


C'est exactement l'inverse, je veux dfendre les femmes qui souhaitent interrompre leur carrire pour s'occuper de leur enfants.
C'est toi qui a un comportement par dfaut, aujourd'hui la rgle c'est de ne pas tre au foyer.
Les femmes qui veulent tre des mres au foyer sont extrmement mal vu par la socit, ce sont elles les victimes.




> J'ai plutt l'impression que se sont les femmes qui souhaitent vivre libres qui sont mal vues par la socit


Mais en quoi vouloir s'occuper de ses enfants ce n'est pas tre libre ?
Si une femme veut arrter son job pour s'occuper de sa famille, c'est son choix, sa libert.
Aprs si elle veut continuer le boulot elle fait ce qu'elle veut.




> L'galit rpublicaine c'est l'galit devant la loi et rien d'autre.


Ce qui signifie que si quelqu'un tabasse un homme ou une femme sous les mmes conditions la peine sera la mme.
Je sais trs bien ce qu'est l'galit devant la loi...




> Ca ne signifie pas que les femmes ne peuvent pas ressentir de l'amour pour leur enfant, cela signifie que ce n'est pas inn mais acquis.


Au moment de l'accouchement il arrive que la mre ressente un puissant sentiment et se sente trs proche du bb. (Et dans le cas inverse a fait baby blues)
Il faut dire que les hormones sont prsentes, par exemple aprs l'accouchement une hormone est libr qui normalement fait oublier toute la douleur endur lors de l'accouchement.




> On s'en branle quand on est  mme de distinguer le vrai du faux, le factuel de la conjecture, l'opinion du raisonnement, le scientifique de l'imposture, le douteux du probable.


Internet doit rester libre.
L'alternative c'est la pense unique, plus aucune confrontation d'ide, une seule idologie, pas de dbat.
Si tu regardes TF1, Canal + ou BFM t'as les mmes ides, la mme vision, le mme point de vue.
Au moins dans internet le vrai est quelque part.
Tu ne trouveras jamais le vrai en lisant Le Monde, Libration, le Figaro et Charlie Hebdo.

Internet permet  tout le monde de sexprimer.
C'est important pour ceux qui sont extrmement minoritaire (comme moi dans ce forum).
Si on me censurait vous vous feriez chier quelque part ^^ lol  ::mouarf:: 
Je met l'ambiance dans un sens.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Grogro

> Donc avoir une vie professionnelle pour une femme c'est tre une trs mauvaise mre ?


Dans une socit o le prsentisme fait office de religion au travail, avec des jobs qui oscillent cycliquement entre burn-out, bore-out et brown-out, c'est mme un moteur majeur d'ingalit salariale homme-femme. Ce n'est pas pour rien si le temps partiel est si rpandu chez les femmes aprs la premire grossesse, ou si elles sont devenues ultra majoritaires dans l'enseignement.

Il est grand temps d'adapter la vie professionnelle  la vie de famille, l'inverse n'a jamais t acceptable. J'ai grandi avec un pre absent de 7h  20h minimum du lundi au vendredi. Autant dire qu'il nous a jamais vu grandir.

----------


## Marco46

> Ben selon les cas...
> Ouais quelque part a peut arriver.
> Imagine une femme cadre, qui reste au bureau jusqu' 20h00 tous les jours (comme si rester au bureau servait rellement  quelque chose...), elle retrouve sa maison  20h30, elle aura pas le temps ni l'nergie de s'occuper de ses enfants, elle va pas jouer avec, leur faire  manger, les aider  faire leur devoirs. Bon aprs il y a peut tre le pre qui est plus  mme de s'occuper de a.


Et quand un homme fait a c'est pas grave ?

Sortir du bureau  19h/20h c'est banal pour beaucoup de cadres.




> Bon aprs c'est des cas rares, faudrait vraiment tre un sacr con pour rester dans un bureau jusqu' 20h...
> 
> L c'est un mauvaise exemple, c'est pas une mauvaise mre c'est une mauvaise personne, je ne supporte pas ceux qui restent tard tous les jours au bureau, alors qu'ils glandent  fond, parfois ce sont mme des commerciaux...


Fais quand mme attention  ce que tu dis, il y a beaucoup de lecteurs sur ce forum qui travaillent et qui sortent  ce genre d'horaires ... Et crois moi ils ne restent pas tard pour le plaisir ...




> On s'en fout du terme, l'important c'est que a existe depuis le dbut.
> Il faut tre conscient que les centaines de milliers d'annes d'volution sont inscrit en nous.
> Nous seront toujours bas sur le systme dexploitation des hommes prhistoriques.
> Appelle a cerveau reptilien ou ce que tu veux, en attendant nous avons toutes les fonctions primaires en nous.
> Il faut s'intresser au travail du dessinateur Frederic Delavier.


Toute discussion dmarre sur des dfinitions. Or le terme *instinct* maternel a un impact norme sur le sens de l'ide. Cela signifie que c'est un comportement naturel, inn et systmatique. Or on sait aujourd'hui que le terme instinct ne peut pas s'appliquer dans ce cas. On peut parler d'amour maternel, mais le terme instinct est impropre parce que cet amour maternel ncessite un apprentissage. Il n'est donc pas inn.




> Beaucoup des comportements actuel peuvent tre expliqu en tudiant le comportement de nos anctres.
> Tout n'est qu'une histoire de slection naturel et de caractristique adapt  la survie dans un certains milieu.
> Aujourd'hui la slection naturel n'existe plus, et on finira probablement comme dans Idiocracy.


A te lire, c'est possible.




> Est-ce qu'un homme peut fournir du lait ?


Non, mais je t'assure que quand j'ai mon gamin dans les bras et qu'il a faim il cherche mes seins.




> Quand un trs jeune enfant pleure il crie "Maman".


Cette remarque  ::ptdr:: . 

D'aprs toi si c'est le pre qui s'occupe le plus du gosse, il va crier quoi ?




> C'est exactement l'inverse, je veux dfendre les femmes qui souhaitent interrompre leur carrire pour s'occuper de leur enfants.
> C'est toi qui a un comportement par dfaut, aujourd'hui la rgle c'est de ne pas tre au foyer.
> Les femmes qui veulent tre des mres au foyer sont extrmement mal vu par la socit, ce sont elles les victimes.


Mais o as-tu lu que je voulais empcher les femmes d'interrompre leur carrire pour s'occuper de leurs enfants ?

Entre parenthses, tre au foyer ce n'est pas interrompre sa carrire, c'est la sacrifier.

Mais bref, je m'en fous si des femmes prfrent le modle traditionnel  la vie active, a les regarde, mais qu'on ne cherche pas  culpabiliser les autres, ce que tu fais insidieusement, c'est tellement insidieux et tu es tellement conditionn par le discours traditionnel que tu n'en as visiblement mme pas conscience !




> Mais en quoi vouloir s'occuper de ses enfants ce n'est pas tre libre ?
> Si une femme veut arrter son job pour s'occuper de sa famille, c'est son choix, sa libert.
> Aprs si elle veut continuer le boulot elle fait ce qu'elle veut.


Pas de soucis, mais quand tu dis : "Ben aprs faut voir, il y a des femmes qui ont envie d'tre de trs bonnes mres et par consquent elles considrent que s'occuper des enfants et de la maison est prioritaire et c'est un mtier  part entire.
a ne dure pas toute la vie non plus."

Outre la connerie sans nom de la 2me phrase tu affirmes mcaniquement que celles qui ne s'arrtent pas son de mauvaises mres.




> Au moment de l'accouchement il arrive que la mre ressente un puissant sentiment et se sente trs proche du bb. (Et dans le cas inverse a fait baby blues)


Non ce n'est pas a le baby blues. C'est pas aussi rapide. Je vais pas dtailler tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.




> Il faut dire que les hormones sont prsentes, par exemple aprs l'accouchement une hormone est libr qui normalement fait oublier toute la douleur endur lors de l'accouchement.


C'est pendant l'accouchement pas aprs !

----------


## Marco46

> Si le mot instinct maternel n' as pas exist ,le mot instinct tout court a exist en Franais depuis  que Romains et Grecs l'appliquait indistinctement  la femme et  l'homme (les arabes bdouins antislamiques employaient le mot "fitra" ou innocence naturelle)...


Et il est tout a fait impropre dans ce cas.

----------


## Marco46

> Par qui ? Quelles sont tes sources ? Et tu en as d'autres qui te diront le contraire : http://bibliobs.nouvelobs.com/essais...-badinter.html


Les sources sur ce sujet sont connues, c'est Elisabeth Badinter et Simone de Beauvoir.

Quand  ta chercheuse, si tu avais lu, elle ne dit pas le contraire justement, elle fait voluer le sujet.

Je vais simplifier :
- XVIII/XIXme sicle, invention de l'instinct maternel, le choix du mot instinct permet de fixer le caractre naturel et inn de ce "sentiment". C'est du mme ordre que les fameuses "humeurs" des femmes qui les empcheraient d'tre des citoyennes responsables ou de travailler. Pour avoir le tableau complet c'est assez simple, il te suffit de lire Zemmour.
- XXme : Badinter entre autre explique que pour elle l'instinct maternel est une construction intellectuelle labore pour justifier la domination masculine. Pour elle, l'instinct maternel est une construction sociale. L'amour maternel est un terme plus appropri, il n'est pas inn il est acquis.
- Ta chercheuse, elle dit que c'est ni l'un ni l'autre, et qu'il s'agit d'un mix des deux. Il y a en nous certains instincts qui ne s'activent que si le sujet est dans un environnement suffisamment favorable. On est trs loin de l'instinct maternel initial.




> Oui mais le fait de dlguer l'ducation ne prouve pas que l'instinct n'existe pas.


Comment veux-tu que des socits tribales fonctionnent de cette manire en prtendant que l'instinct maternel existe ? a serait impossible d'arracher les enfants  leurs mres.




> D'ailleurs il faudrait dj dfinir ce qu'est l'instinct maternel. Si c'est de savoir si la femme a une prdisposition pour mieux s'occuper des prognitures, il m'apparait vident que c'est le cas sans se faire insulter de tout.


Non ce n'est pas la dfinition classique. L'instinct ce n'est pas une prdisposition.




> Dj au niveau physique, c'est elle qui est apte  nourrir avec le sein, c'est elle qui a une meilleure vision priphrique et des couleurs hrite nos anctres pour mieux surveiller le primtre, etc... Est ce que a peut servir d'excuse pour conditionner la femme  au foyer dans la socit actuelle, bien sur que non.


Et pourtant c'est ce genre d'argument qui est utilis !




> Donc de mon point de vue, il n'y a pas d'opposition inn et acquis, c'est les deux dans ce cas l.


C'est la thse de la chercheuse que tu as link.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sortir du bureau  19h/20h c'est banal pour beaucoup de cadres.


J'en ai connu dans des entreprises, je les comprendrai jamais...




> Et crois moi ils ne restent pas tard pour le plaisir ...


Si c'est exceptionnel parce qu'il y a un truc spcial en urgence, ok. (si c'est une livraison prvu depuis des mois, ils sont mal organis et c'est bien fait pour leur gueule, fallait anticiper...)
Si c'est tout les jours de toutes les semaines leur systme est mal foutu, ou alors c'est leur entreprise.
Mais au final bosser tard, rduire le temps de loisir, a fait baisser la productivit.
Au bout d'un moment plus du passes d'heures moins tu ralises de travail.
Parfois un gars fait plus de boulot en 20h qu'en 50h.

Beaucoup de cadres glande au bureau.




> Toute discussion dmarre sur des dfinitions


Non mais trs bien "amour" au lieu de "instinct" si a peut te faire plaisir...




> quand j'ai mon gamin dans les bras et qu'il a faim il cherche mes seins.


La nature me donne raison.
Un enfant  besoin d'une mre.




> Mais o as-tu lu que je voulais empcher les femmes d'interrompre leur carrire pour s'occuper de leurs enfants ?


Je vais rpliquer parce que vous avez du mal...
Une femme est enceinte et elle fait le choix d'arrter son travail pour s'occuper de son enfant.
La plupart des femmes autour d'elle ne vont pas la soutenir.
Le systme va lui dire de ne pas arrter le travail, que sa carrire est plus importante que son bb.
C'est la socit moderne qui est comme a.
Aujourd'hui par dfaut la femme doit bosser mme si elle vient d'accoucher.

Moi je dis qu'il faut respectez le choix des femmes.
Si elles veulent accoucher et retourner au boulot tout de suite aprs, ok.
De toute faon c'est elle la chef.




> tre au foyer ce n'est pas interrompre sa carrire, c'est la sacrifier.


C'est comme si je disais : avoir une carrire c'est sacrifier son bb.




> Non ce n'est pas a le baby blues.





> C'est pendant l'accouchement pas aprs


Mais qu'est-ce que tu viens me casser les couilles avec des dtails technique ?!
L'hormone dont j'ai parl existe, le baby blues existe.

Nous sommes d'accord.

----------


## Grogro

> Et quand un homme fait a c'est pas grave ?
> 
> Sortir du bureau  19h/20h c'est banal pour beaucoup de cadres


C'est bien a le fond du problme. C'est un comportement banal parce qu'il est culturellement trs fortement ancr dans la socit que la productivit est forcment linaire avec le temps de travail. D'o le tabou si franco-franais du temps de travail. Ce tabou est tellement puissant que mme la gauche de gouvernement renie les 35h qui ont pourtant t un succs incontestable. 

Sur 8h de prsentiel imposs par la bureaucratie, parfois plus de 10h pour se faire mousser, combien de temps de travail rellement productif ?

----------


## Invit

> Le systme va lui dire de ne pas arrter le travail, que sa carrire est plus importante que son bb.


Le systme est ainsi fait qu'elle subira des reproches dans tous les cas. Si elle travaille on lui reprochera de ne pas s'occuper de son enfant, si elle est au foyer de donner une mauvaise image de la femme, etc.




> D'ailleurs il faudrait dj dfinir ce qu'est l'instinct maternel. Si c'est de savoir si la femme a une prdisposition pour mieux s'occuper des prognitures, il m'apparait vident que c'est le cas sans se faire insulter de tout.


Dfinis "s'occuper" alors. Parce que a m'tonnerait que savoir mettre une couche ou striliser un biberon et mettre la bonne dose de poudre dedans soit inn. Une fois que t'as enlev les gestes techniques qui en fait consistent  savoir utiliser des outils qui ont moins de 50 ans (donc je vois pas trop comment a pourrait tre dans les gnes), il reste quoi ? Prendre un bb dans ses bras et le bercer quand il pleure ? Super, n'importe qui sait le faire, mme les hommes. Et encore, on sait probablement le faire parce qu'on l'a vu faire.
Une femme ne sait mme pas donner le sein correctement naturellement. Oui, elles savent qu'il faut mettre le truc dans la bouche, mais le reste on leur montre  la maternit.

Et puis toutes les femmes ne peuvent allaiter et tous les enfants n'acceptent pas le sein. Il est pas super bien foutu ton instinct.




> Moi je dis qu'il faut respectez le choix des femmes.
> Si elles veulent accoucher et retourner au boulot tout de suite aprs, ok.


Pour qu'elles aient vraiment le choix, il faudrait dj qu'il soit non biais : 
- salaire gal
- tches mnagres gales
- tches ducatives gales
- qu'on arrte de supposer que c'est  la femme de s'absenter de son travail quand le gamin est malade
...

----------


## Zirak

> Mais qu'est-ce que tu viens me casser les couilles avec des dtails technique ?!


Car ce que tu appelles "dtails techniques" c'est justement le truc qui fait la diffrence, et qui fait que tu passes du stade du "je pourrais dire un truc intressant"  "je raconte que de la merde".

Et si on le faisant dans l'autre sens, tu serais le premier  gueuler, exemple : 

- si les petits partis n'ont pas la mme mdiatisation que l'UMPSFN, ce n'est qu'un dtail technique, on s'en branle, ils ont exactement les mmes chances que les autres.

ou 

- si c'est l'UE qui donne des ordres au prsident franais, ce n'est qu'un dtail technique dont on se moque, au final, c'est le prsident franais qui fait appliquer la loi en France, c'est donc lui le seul responsable.


Tu vois le problme ?

----------


## Grogro

> Pour qu'elles aient vraiment le choix, il faudrait dj qu'il soit non biais : 
> - salaire gal
> - tches mnagres gales
> - tches ducatives gales
> - qu'on arrte de supposer que c'est  la femme de s'absenter de son travail quand le gamin est malade
> ...


Et comment tu fais pour casser un cercle vicieux aussi complexe ? 

Moi je ne vois qu'une faon de faire : le travail doit s'adapter  la vie familiale. On ne peut pas se plaindre du suicide dmographique de l'Europe et  ce point dissuader la construction des familles.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le systme est ainsi fait qu'elle subira des reproches dans tous les cas. Si elle travaille on lui reprochera de ne pas s'occuper de son enfant, si elle est au foyer de donner une mauvaise image de la femme, etc.
> 
> 
> Dfinis "s'occuper" alors. Parce que a m'tonnerait que savoir mettre une couche ou striliser un biberon et mettre la bonne dose de poudre dedans soit inn. Une fois que t'as enlev les gestes techniques qui en fait consistent  savoir utiliser des outils qui ont moins de 50 ans (donc je vois pas trop comment a pourrait tre dans les gnes), il reste quoi ? Prendre un bb dans ses bras et le bercer quand il pleure ? Super, n'importe qui sait le faire, mme les hommes. Et encore, on sait probablement le faire parce qu'on l'a vu faire.
> Une femme ne sait mme pas donner le sein correctement naturellement. Oui, elles savent qu'il faut mettre le truc dans la bouche, mais le reste on leur montre  la maternit.
> 
> Et puis toutes les femmes ne peuvent allaiter et tous les enfants n'acceptent pas le sein. Il est pas super bien foutu ton instinct.


Faire d'une minorit de cas de femme n'prouvant pas d'instinct maternel une majorit, en mconnaissant les connaissances biologiques, c'est pathologique. Ou cela rpond  un agenda politique clair.

Si les mammifres n'avaient pas cet instinct, on se demande comment ils auraient survcus.

----------


## behe

> Faire d'une minorit de cas de femme n'prouvant pas d'instinct maternel une majorit, en mconnaissant les connaissances biologiques, c'est pathologique. Ou cela rpond  un agenda politique clair.
> 
> Si les mammifres n'avaient pas cet instinct, on se demande comment ils auraient survcus.


Bah comme nous : il y a pas mal  des espces o le mle s'occupe des petits et non la femelle et ces espces sont encore l.

----------


## Zirak

> Faire d'une minorit de cas de femme n'prouvant pas d'instinct maternel une majorit, en mconnaissant les connaissances biologiques, c'est pathologique. Ou cela rpond  un agenda politique clair.
> 
> Si les mammifres n'avaient pas cet instinct, on se demande comment ils auraient survcus.


Lol, moi y'a un truc qui me choque ds le 1er paragraphe dans cet article : 




> Les neurobiologistes commencent  comprendre les mcanismes de cette transition : *les fluctuations hormonales drastiques qui se produisent durant la grossesse, au moment de la naissance et pendant l'allaitement remodleraient le cerveau de la femme.* 
> Certaines des aires crbrales remodeles jouent un rle dans la rgulation des comportements maternels, tels la construction du nid, *les soins apports aux petits et leur protection face aux prdateurs* ; d'autres sont impliques dans la mmoire, l'apprentissage et les ractions  la peur et au stress.


Et donc, a se passe comment pour les hommes ? On a le changement hormonale mme sans la grossesse ? Ou nous on garde notre cerveau d'avant ? 

Ce n'est pas parce que l'on a pas port l'enfant, que l'on ne vas pas s'occuper de lui, s'inquiter pour lui, et le protger des prdateurs.


(bon pour le reste de l'article, outre le fait qu'il n'affirme rien, et que ce n'est bas que sur des rongeurs, je ne saurais dire, puisque c'est payant et que l'on a pas accs  tout).


Aprs, on peut le faire dans l'autre sens :

http://www.psychologies.com/Famille/...-t-il-vraiment




> Linstinct maternel fait-il encore dbat ? Cest la question que nous avons pose  *une psychologue, une psychanalyste, une anthropologue et une neurobiologiste.*  lunanimit et sans hsitation, *toutes* ont eu la mme rponse : *linstinct maternel nexiste pas. Car il nest pas inn, mais se construit, ou non, au fil de lhistoire de chaque femme.*



D'ailleurs, cette fameuse hormone de l'instinct maternel, c'est l'ocytocine et a se vend en spray nasal, bonjour l'instinct animal  ::ptdr::

----------


## Marco46

> Faire d'une minorit de cas de femme n'prouvant pas d'instinct maternel une majorit, en mconnaissant les connaissances biologiques, c'est pathologique. Ou cela rpond  un agenda politique clair.
> 
> Si les mammifres n'avaient pas cet instinct, on se demande comment ils auraient survcus.


Une femme sur deux qui n'allaite pas c'est une minorit ?

Et ce phnomne n'est pas nouveau, renseigne toi sur les nourrices, a vient du fond des ges.

C'est plutt toi qui semble avoir un "agenda politique clair".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dfinis "s'occuper" alors. Parce que a m'tonnerait que savoir mettre une couche ou striliser un biberon et mettre la bonne dose de poudre dedans soit inn.


Effectivement ce genre de chose ne peuvent pas tre inn.
Mais aprs des dizaines de milliers d'annes pendant lesquelles les femmes se sont occup des enfants, il en reste des traces.




> Et puis toutes les femmes ne peuvent allaiter et tous les enfants n'acceptent pas le sein.


Jusqu' il y a peu ces bbs n'taient pas fiable et la slection naturelle jouait son rle.




> Pour qu'elles aient vraiment le choix, il faudrait dj qu'il soit non biais : 
> - salaire gal
> - tches mnagres gales
> - tches ducatives gales


Le salaire EST gal.
Pour le mme job le salaire est le mme.
Une htesse de caisse gagne comme un hte de caisse.
Une opratrice gagne comme un oprateur.
Une ingnieur d'tude dbutante gagne comme un ingnieur d'tude dbutant.

Si on compare les fiches de paies pour le mme mois travaill ce sera la mme paie.

Ce qui serait vraiment chouette c'est que le pouvoir d'achat soit doubl, voir tripl.
Avant un ouvrier pouvait subvenir aux besoins d'une famille de 5 personnes, construire une maison, etc.
Avec un seul salaire.

Il parait qu'il y a des trs ancienne maison d'ouvrier qui sont rachet trs chre par des riches aujourd'hui.

Aujourd'hui avec 2 salaires les couples ne s'en sortent pas bien...
Si il tait possible qu'un membre du couple reste  la maison pour s'occuper des enfants et de la maison ce serait chouette.
Mais dans le monde d'aujourd'hui les gens ne pensent pas comme a, le mec se dit "elle va finir par demander le divorce et se barrer avec un autre", du coup il veut pas prendre le risque de rester  la maison, et tout perdre aprs le divorce.

Mais sinon se partager les tches mnagres c'est cool.
En tout cas beaucoup plus cool que les couples qui ne savent pas cuisiner, faire le mnage, lever leurs enfants, etc.
Ils mangent que de la merde (restaurants et toutes ces conneries), emploient une femme de mnage.
Leur gosses sont des connards mal lev, nul  l'cole, qui ont des tablettes alors qu'ils sont tout petit...
C'est une catastrophe...




> Car ce que tu appelles "dtails techniques" c'est justement le truc qui fait la diffrence


Non mais d'accord...
Mais bon dans le cas prsent... a va...

L le dtail c'tait le timing.
J'ai parl d'une hormone pendant l'accouchement et du baby blues (cherchez ce mot cl dans un moteur de recherche,  premire vu tout le monde n'est pas d'accord).
Apparemment j'ai mal plac les vnements chronologiquement, mais a ne ce joue  pas grand chose.
C'tait pas a l'important.

----------


## Grogro

_Nature vs nurture_ ? Srieusement, on en est encore l ?

----------


## Invit

> Moi je ne vois qu'une faon de faire : le travail doit s'adapter  la vie familiale. On ne peut pas se plaindre du suicide dmographique de l'Europe et  ce point dissuader la construction des familles.


Oui, certains pays le font bien, par exemple en donnant un an de cong parental au couple, qu'ils peuvent rpartir comme ils veulent, avec maintient de salaire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Une femme sur deux qui n'allaite pas c'est une minorit ?
> 
> Et ce phnomne n'est pas nouveau, renseigne toi sur les nourrices, a vient du fond des ges.
> 
> C'est plutt toi qui semble avoir un "agenda politique clair".


D'ailleurs, c'est un problme de sant car que les anticorps maternels se transmettent aussi par l'allaitement. Et le taux dpend largement des pays, preuve que ce n'est pas un mcanisme physiologique.

Oui, pour certains l'homme est une femme comme les autres. Personnellement, je prferre me positionner sur la biologie (et ce qui dit l'OMS) plutt que sur les dires de madame Badinter.




> Et donc, a se passe comment pour les hommes ? On a le changement hormonale mme sans la grossesse ? Ou nous on garde notre cerveau d'avant ? 
> 
> 
> http://www.psychologies.com/Famille/...-t-il-vraiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas cherch d'tudes sur le sujet mme si le mle est soumis  un gros stress pendant la grossesse.

Heureusement que les bovins ne lisent pas psychologies magazine, les franaises devraient se mettre  l'allaitement et la filire du lait ferait faillite.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est clair que le lait en poudre n'atteindra jamais le niveau de qualit du lait maternelle.

----------


## Grogro

> Oui, certains pays le font bien, par exemple en donnant un an de cong parental au couple, qu'ils peuvent rpartir comme ils veulent, avec maintient de salaire.


J'y pensais justement, les pays nordiques le font de mmoire. Le cong est  partager entre le pre et la mre, une fraction ne peut tre prise que par le pre sinon elle est perdue. Le fractionnement des carrires par les congs maternit, c'est une composante des ingalits salariales. Ce n'est pas un hasard si une extrmiste comme Fourrest fantasme sur l'utrus artificiel pour "librer" la femme de la maternit.

----------


## Bousk

> - tches mnagres gales
> - tches ducatives gales
> - qu'on arrte de supposer que c'est  la femme de s'absenter de son travail quand le gamin est malade


Ceci semble tre un problme du couple et non de la socit.  ::roll::  

L'galit salariale est un problme de la socit.
Aprs je n'ai pas de chiffres  l'embauche, qui devraient tre identiques pour l'galit, mais il me parait normal que a diverge si justement la femme volue moins du fait d'absences pour accoucher ou parce qu'elle doit garder les enfants pour X ou Y raison (maladie, ...)

----------


## Marco46

> Effectivement ce genre de chose ne peuvent pas tre inn.
> Mais aprs des dizaines de milliers d'annes pendant lesquelles les femmes se sont occup des enfants, il en reste des traces.


3000 ans c'est peu ?




> Jusqu' il y a peu ces bbs n'taient pas fiable et la slection naturelle jouait son rle.


Allaiter a s'apprend mon p'tit gars. C'est pas du tout du tout inn. N'importe quelle sage femme pourra te le confirmer.




> Le salaire EST gal.
> Pour le mme job le salaire est le mme.
> Une htesse de caisse gagne comme un hte de caisse.
> Une opratrice gagne comme un oprateur.
> Une ingnieur d'tude dbutante gagne comme un ingnieur d'tude dbutant.
> 
> Si on compare les fiches de paies pour le mme mois travaill ce sera la mme paie.


Dsol mais d'aprs l'INSEE,  poste gal et qualification gale on est toujours  10% de diffrence en moyenne. Pour quelle raison au juste ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ma part, jeune pre, je pense que l'instinct maternel est de la foutaise.
Je pense aussi que cette construction est devastatrice puisqu'elle encourage 2 traits de caract_res nfastes pour les enfants : 
 - La mre qui se sent investi de cette mission de protection, voir qui en carte toute autre personne ("viens dans les bras magique de maman...")
 - Le pre qui s'en lave les main puisque de toute manire, il est pas "naturellement" apte a ce boulot.

J'ai eu la chance d'avoir des conseils de mon pre qui se levait toutes les nuits et qui faisait tout sauf nous donner le sein. (laver, changer, peser, etc...)

Quand nous avons eu mon premier, on se relayait avec ma femme pour s'occuper de lui. A part pour le nourrir, je pouvais tout faire. Je faisais mme pas mal de choses mieux qu'elle parce que je partais avec la modestie de ne rien savoir alors qu'elle s'attendait a savoir tout instinctivement. Grosse dsilusion quand on se rend compte que ce n'est absoluement pas le cas.

Nous avons eu 3 choses qui nous ont aid : 
 - La Roumanie donne 15 jours ouvrs de congs paternel, ce qui avec les ftes de fin d'anne m'a laiss un bon mois  la maison avec eux. (malheuresement ce n'tait que pour le premier enfant).
 - La Roumanie encourage tous les pres  faire une formation qui leur explique l'accouchement, les soins de bases d'un bb, etc... (sinon c'est 5 jours ouvrs de congs)
 - Je gagnais assez d'argent pour que ma femme ait le temps de rester  la maison avec nos enfants plus que 3 mois. 

Pour le dernier point, je ne dis pas que ca doit tre obligatoirement elle, mme si pour allaiter ca aide quand mme pas mal... mais qu'a 3 mois, un bb fait a peine ses nuits, et que ce n'est pas du luxe de prvoir qu'un de ses parents reste prs de lui.

Aujourd'hui, cet enfant va avoir 3 ans et il est beaucoup plus attach a moi qu'a sa mre. J'ai toujours t celui qui le rassure le plus. Son jeune frre c'est l'inverse.

La ou je suis d'accord avec les propos prcdents, c'est quand on dit que l'entreprise doit s'adapter  la vie de famille.
Pour ma part, je trouverai logique d'avoir les points suivants mis enb place : 
 - Congs obligatoire des pres pour au moins 1 mois  la maissance. Que ca soit pour le bb ou la mre, tout le monde  besoin d'aide a ce moment l.
 - Cration de crches proche des lieux de travail. C'est l qu'on a des besoins pour par exemple allaiter son enfant.
 - Formation pour tous les parents. On peut inciter sur le modle roumain, camarche trs bien je trouve et ca permet de rassurer les pres. Se battre contre des annes d'endoctrinement n'est pas facile.
 - La possibilit pour les deux parents de demander un 80% pendant les 3 premires annes d'un enfant. Rien que ca, ca change tout en terme de partage des taches mnagres.

----------


## Marco46

> D'ailleurs, c'est un problme de sant car que les anticorps maternels se transmettent aussi par l'allaitement. Et le taux dpend largement des pays, preuve que ce n'est pas un mcanisme physiologique.
> 
> Oui, pour certains l'homme est une femme comme les autres. Personnellement, je prferre me positionner sur la biologie (et ce qui dit l'OMS) plutt que sur les dires de madame Badinter.


On va reformuler puisque vous avez du mal.

Si le processus d'allaitement tait instinctif, toutes les femmes seraient capables d'allaiter sans aucune aide (puisque a serait instinctif),  quelques rares exceptions. Or non seulement ce n'est pas le cas (demandez aux principales intresses, c'est dj une base de dpart, ensuite au professionnelles qui voient un panel large), mais en plus c'est le cas depuis des milliers d'annes, en fait depuis le dbut de la civilisation. Donc dire que l'allaitement relve de l'instinct est simplement *un mensonge*.

Quand  la transmission de l'immunit de la mre  l'enfant, oui c'est mieux pour l'enfant, mais ce n'est pas ncessaire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les sources sur ce sujet sont connues, c'est Elisabeth Badinter et Simone de Beauvoir.


Donc des fministes littraires et pas des scientifiques indpendants en exercice. C'est un peu comme si je te disais que la voiture ne pollue pas car un constructeur automobile me l'a dit... Avoues que ma source ne serait pas trs fiable vu l'engagement de la personne dans l'industrie automobile.




> Comment veux-tu que des socits tribales fonctionnent de cette manire en prtendant que l'instinct maternel existe ? a serait impossible d'arracher les enfants  leurs mres.


Cet exemple n'invalide pas le fait que l'instinct maternel puisse exister. On peut trs bien imaginer que la femme fasse un transfert de l'instinct sur les enfants des autres quand c'est  son tour d'assurer la garde des bambins.




> Non ce n'est pas la dfinition classique. L'instinct ce n'est pas une prdisposition.


A part cette affirmation gratuite, autre chose ? Je ne parle pas de "philosophes" engages...




> Et pourtant c'est ce genre d'argument qui est utilis !


Parce qu'un argument est dtourn  des fins fallacieuses, on ne devrait plus l'utiliser ? Tu vas avoir bien du mal  me faire croire que c'est naturellement l'homme qui est prvu pour allaiter, etc... Mais je suis open, si tu as des lments  nous montrer qui tendent  prouver ce fait...




> http://www.psychologies.com/Famille/...-t-il-vraiment


Si on se renseigne sur les 4 personnes interroges (toutes des femmes) : 2 sont fministes, 1 est une masturbatrice intellectuelle qui remet tout en cause (maternit, fminit, etc...) et 1 semble  peu prs indpendante. Bon... Ca met des doutes quand mme sur la bonne foi de l'article  ::): 




> J'ai eu la chance d'avoir des conseils de mon pre qui se levait toutes les nuits et qui faisait tout sauf nous donner le sein. (laver, changer, peser, etc...)


On est dans l'acquis... De plus, un cas personnel ne peut justifier une gnralit.

----------


## ddoumeche

Je propose que nos ngationnistes de l'instinct maternel offrent leur services pour une GPA, et nous livrent leur exprience dans un livre. En faisant bien le distinguo entre celle-ci et leur paternit prcdente.

Il pourront alors dire en toute honnte, si oui ou non, ils ont eu un ressenti diffrent.

Pour ma part, il est l'heure de nourrir au sein mon petit dernier, mais je puis dj vous affirmer que me sentir mre n'a rien  voir avec ce qui a prcd.
Pendant ce temps, Pnlope emmne les jumeaux  leur cours de rallye, elle est bien contente de ne plus subir mes sautes d'humeur.




> Si le processus d'allaitement tait instinctif, toutes les femmes seraient capables d'allaiter sans aucune aide (puisque a serait instinctif),  quelques rares exceptions. Or non seulement ce n'est pas le cas (demandez aux principales intresses, c'est dj une base de dpart, ensuite au professionnelles qui voient un panel large), mais en plus c'est le cas depuis des milliers d'annes, en fait depuis le dbut de la civilisation. Donc dire que l'allaitement relve de l'instinct est simplement un mensonge.


Foutaises, cela m'est venu tout seul.

----------


## ManusDei

> La nature me donne raison.
> Un enfant  besoin d'une mre.


Allaiter n'est pas inn. Le bb apprend vite, mais ce n'est absolument pas inn, il y a tout un tas de techniques (massage du sein de la mre, stimulation du pied de bb) pour que le bb commence  tter.
Aprs la naissance, tu poses un bb sur le sein de la mre et si tu ne fais rien il ne va pas tter.
Certains bb sont mme inaptes  tter et doivent boire au biberon ds la naissance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je propose que nos ngationnistes de l'instinct maternel offrent leur services pour une GPA, et nous livrent leur exprience dans un livre.


Ils ont juste dis qu'il fallait apprendre  allaiter.
Cela dit il faut aussi apprendre  marcher,  parler, etc.
Donc c'est normal.

Aprs un homme peut tre une bonne mre...
Mais le truc qu'il faut que tout le monde reconnaisse, c'est que vos anctres avaient donn le rle important de s'occuper de leur enfant  la femme (la phrase est mal construite mais vous me comprenez).
Peut tre que votre mre ne s'est pas occup de vous, peut tre que votre grande mre ne s'est pas occup de votre mre, peut tre que votre arrire grand mre ne s'est pas occup de votre grand mre.
Mais avant a, la quasi totalit des humains s'taient mis d'accord pour dire que la femme s'occupe des enfants.

C'est elle qui porte l'enfant, c'est elle qui peut lui donner le sein.
Admettez au moins a...

Notre socit est compltement dconnect de la nature et de la vie.
On est tellement dans la science qu'on oublie des dizaines de milliers d'annes d'volution.
Le changement est beaucoup trop radical.




> Allaiter n'est pas inn.


Ok.
Mais c'est quand mme plus facile d'apprendre  un bb  se nourrir au sein qu'apprendre  un homme  produire du lait ^^

----------


## ManusDei

> Aprs un homme peut tre une bonne mre...
> Mais le truc qu'il faut que tout le monde reconnaisse, c'est que vos anctres avaient donn le rle important de s'occuper de leur enfant  la femme (la phrase est mal construite mais vous me comprenez).
> [...]
> C'est elle qui porte l'enfant, c'est elle qui peut lui donner le sein.
> Admettez au moins a...


Pas de problme pour a.



> Ok.
> Mais c'est quand mme plus facile d'apprendre  un bb  se nourrir au sein qu'apprendre  un homme  produire du lait ^^


Mais  partir du moment o bb est au biberon et que papa lui donne la moiti des biberons, bah bb a beaucoup moins tendance  avoir besoin de maman, papa fait galement tout  fait l'affaire.

Selon la situation, tu pourrais bien constater que celui qui se lve la nuit pour le biberon et changer la couche devient "les bras qui calment", maman ou pas maman.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas de problme pour a.


Voil !




> papa fait galement tout  fait l'affaire.


En effet.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais  partir du moment o bb est au biberon et que papa lui donne la moiti des biberons, bah bb a beaucoup moins tendance  avoir besoin de maman, papa fait galement tout  fait l'affaire.


On est toujours dans l'acquis, pas l'inn. Le bb va juste comprendre qui donne  manger. Comme ton chat comprendra qu'il faut venir te voir en miaulant comme un diable pour bouffer  ::): 

Donc, de mon point de vue, ce genre d'argumentations ne peut pas tre utilis pour prouver si oui ou non l'instinct maternel est une prdisposition naturelle.

----------


## ddoumeche

> On va reformuler puisque vous avez du mal.
> 
> Si le processus d'allaitement tait instinctif, toutes les femmes seraient capables d'allaiter sans aucune aide (puisque a serait instinctif),  quelques rares exceptions. Or non seulement ce n'est pas le cas (demandez aux principales intresses, c'est dj une base de dpart, ensuite au professionnelles qui voient un panel large), mais en plus c'est le cas depuis des milliers d'annes, en fait depuis le dbut de la civilisation. Donc dire que l'allaitement relve de l'instinct est simplement *un mensonge*.
> 
> Quand  la transmission de l'immunit de la mre  l'enfant, oui c'est mieux pour l'enfant, mais ce n'est pas ncessaire.


C'est vous qui avez du mal : en Norvge, 99% des femmes allaitent. Alors que la France est le pays "en pointe" dans l'extrme inverse.
Y-at'il une diffrence gntique entre les franaises et les norvgiennes, ou les comportements instinctifs sont-ils contrecarrs par le conditionnement culturel ?

C'est mieux pour la sant de l'enfant mais on prfre vendre du lait en poudre.

----------


## TallyHo

Surtout que si les gens savaient comment le lait en poudre est fait, ils reviendraient trs vite au sein... Un petit exemple dans la production de lait en poudre, le blanchiment se fait avec le mme type de produit qui sert aux dcolorations des cheveux. Allez pour le plaisir de vous dgoter encore plus, le "lait" dont ils se servent pour faire la poudre n'est pas du lait parfois, c'est les rsidus de l'industrie fromagre.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est vous qui avez du mal : en Norvge, 99% des femmes allaitent. Alors que la France est le pays "en pointe" dans l'extrme inverse.
> Y-at'il une diffrence gntique entre les franaises et les norvgiennes, ou les comportements instinctifs sont-ils contrecarrs par le conditionnement culturel ?
> 
> C'est mieux pour la sant de l'enfant mais on prfre vendre du lait en poudre.


Mais cela n'a rien  voir avec l'instinct, d'ailleurs cela me fait marrer que vous rsumiez limite l'instinct maternelle au fait d'allaiter...


Allaiter ou non, c'est un choix, que n'importe quelle femme peut faire, qu'elle soit franaise ou norvgienne. Si les norvgiennes prfrent allaiter c'est leur choix, tout comme c'est celui de certaines allemandes ou autres femmes de certains pays nordiques, de ne plus s'piler, mais ce n'est pas l'instinct qui parle, et qui leur rappelle qu'il y a plusieurs milliers d'annes, les poils a tenait chaud hein... C'est juste un choix, certes conditionn culturellement, mais un choix quand mme.

Et c'est justement ce qui est dit dans le lien que j'ai mis ! 




> Tout ce qui relve des instincts chez lanimal est contrl chez nous par la culture. L'tre humain peut dcider de faire la grve de la faim ou de renoncer  la sexualit.


Une femme allaite car elle est biologiquement faite pour a, et que l'homme non. Le seul instinct qu'elle va avoir, et qui sera le mme que pour le pre, c'est de nourrir son enfant pour qu'il ne meurt pas de faim. Aprs qu'elle l'allaite ou le nourrice au biberon c'est pareil au niveau de la finalit (mme si je suis d'accord avec vous, que c'est mieux de l'allaiter mais cela, *c'est une question de sant, pas d'instinct*).



Edit : quel rapport entre la qualit du lait en poudre, et le fait que "l'instinct maternelle" soit inn ou acquis ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

C'est vraiment n'importe quoi...

----------


## Grogro

Cadeau en cette veille de trolldi, une nouvelle thorie du complot dniche au hasard de wiki-prgrinations pour nos amis Laurel et Hardy : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physiq...erg%C3%A9tique

Ca parle d'nergie libre, a devrait leur plaire, non ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Marco46

> C'est vous qui avez du mal : en Norvge, 99% des femmes allaitent. Alors que la France est le pays "en pointe" dans l'extrme inverse.
> Y-at'il une diffrence gntique entre les franaises et les norvgiennes, ou les comportements instinctifs sont-ils contrecarrs par le conditionnement culturel ?
> 
> C'est mieux pour la sant de l'enfant mais on prfre vendre du lait en poudre.


Si tu admets qu'un apprentissage est ncessaire pour allaiter, alors il ne peut pas tre instinctif.

Est-ce que c'est plus clair ?

----------


## Marco46

> Cet exemple n'invalide pas le fait que l'instinct maternel puisse exister.


Soit l'instinct maternel existe, auquel cas il est une caractristique de l'espce et il s'applique  tous les individus, soit il n'existe pas.

Est-ce que vous pourriez me dfinir ce que recouvre l'instinct maternel pour vous qu'on rigole un peu ?

----------


## r0d

Pour revenir sur le concept de politique post-vrit que vous avez abord prcdemment, je viens de tomber sur un papier de Lordon qui va exactement dans le sens de mon ressenti sur ce nouveau concept: http://blog.mondediplo.net/2016-11-2...urnalisme-post
En rsum, le problme n'est pas tant que les gens ne se soucient plus de la vrit, que de comprendre pourquoi ils en sont arriv l. Et sur ce pourquoi, qui est une des questions poses par la gauche radicale depuis des dcennies, les journalistes qui nous pondent de jolies thories comme la "politique post-vrit", devraient tre les premiers  se sentir concerns. Mais non, la seule auto-critique qu'ils font c'est: "on ne l'a pas vu venir". Pas vu venir le Brexit, pas vu venir Trump... mais pourquoi, une bonne fois pour toute, vous ne l'avez pas vu venir, et que vous ne verrez pas non plus venir la suite??!?

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a 12 000 ans si une femme ne savait pas s'occuper de son nouveau n il mourrait extremement rapidement. (c'est aussi vrai il y a 4000 ans)
Si elle perdait tous ses enfants, la lign de cette femme disparaissait.
C'est la slection naturelle, il faut que tu saches faire survivre ta descendance sinon tu disparais, parce que ton code gntique n'est pas viable pour cette zone.

Est-ce que les femelles singes prennent des cours quand elles sont enceintes pour la premire fois ?
Je suis d'accord avec la thorie officielle qui dit que l'homme et le singe on un anctre commun.
Du coup il est possible qu'on retrouve des comportements commun entre nos anctres et les singes actuelles.

Avant qu'il y ait la science, fallait se dmerder soit mme, le taux de mortalit tait norme.
Au moins ceux qui survivaient mritaient de survivre.

=====

C'est assez triste le monde actuel, les femmes riches veulent payer des femmes pour porter leur bbs  leur place.
Parfois la mdecine fait survivre des bbs qui ne se dvelopperont jamais, pendant des annes (ils sont constamment sous morphine parce qu'ils souffrent horriblement).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a 12 000 ans si une femme ne savait pas s'occuper de son nouveau n il mourrait extremement rapidement. (c'est aussi vrai il y a 4000 ans)
> Si elle perdait tous ses enfants, la lign de cette femme disparaissait.
> C'est la slection naturelle, il faut que tu saches faire survivre ta descendance sinon tu disparais, parce que ton code gntique n'est pas viable pour cette zone.


Ce que tu dcris l, c'est l'instinct de survie, pas du tout un instinct maternel. 
Quant  ta rfrence avec les singes, saches que les singes apprennent de leurs parents aussi bien que nous. On pourrait simplifier  du mimtisme gnrationnel, ce qui est couramment appel "instinct maternel".

----------


## Grogro

Non sans dconner, j'avais pourtant promis, mais devant le dernier post de thierrybenji je ne peux dire qu'une chose : Kamoulox.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que tu dcris l, c'est l'instinct de survie, pas du tout un instinct maternel.


Ouais bof...
L'instant de survie c'est quand t'abandonnes ton bb parce que tu risques de te faire bouffer par un prdateur.
Ou alors c'est de l'instinct de survie  trs long terme... (parce qu'une une unit de plus dans la tribu a pourrait aider)

C'est crit dans notre systme dexploitation.
Quand le corps de la femme sait qu'il est en train de crer un bb, au bout d'un moment il se met  produire du lait.
Les bbs sont naturellement attir par les seins.
Les femmes sentent bien que leur corps change vers l'accouchement.
Mme si vous dite que c'est extremement compliqu de faire qu'un bb tte, au final a finira par marcher tout seul (naturellement), faut juste le stimuler un peu (les femmes sont tactiles parce qu'il est important de stimuler le systme nerveux des bbs, c'est pour a qu'elles aiment les calins).
Les femmes sont attirs par les bbs, elles trouvent a mignon, alors que c'est dgueulasse.

Bon a tourne en rond votre discussion.
Faut vite changer de sujet.

Si vous pensez qu'une femme n'est pas plus adapt pour s'occuper d'un bb qu'un homme, tant mieux pour vous.
De mon ct je pense que des dizaines de milliers d'annes de slection naturelle, on fait que les femmes sont plus dou pour ce job.
Les femmes sont largement suprieurs aux hommes dans ce domaine.
La maternit c'est plutt un truc de femme...

Si le mot "instinct" vous gne, remplac le par autre chose, en tout cas c'est en elle.
Peut tre pas dans toutes, mais dans la plupart.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si tu admets qu'un apprentissage est ncessaire pour allaiter, alors il ne peut pas tre instinctif.
> 
> Est-ce que c'est plus clair ?


Citons le Docteur Michle GUY, mdecin  la maternit du CHU de Grenoble :
_
"... quand Elisabeth Badinter, dans une mission de TV sur la 5 le 9 fvrier 2010 en dbut daprs-midi consacre  la promotion de son nouveau livre, voit la preuve de labsence dinstinct maternel dans le fait que les femmes ne savent pas spontanment allaiter comme les animaux et quil faut les y aider, elle ne sait peut-tre pas que dans la relation qui sinstaure entre la mre et lenfant quelle allaite, cest lenfant linitiateur, que cest lenfant qui fait de sa mre une mre,  condition que lon les mette ensemble ! (cf note en bas de page). Si instinct il y a, cest lenfant en effet qui la le premier, celui, pour sa survie, de chercher le sein ds la sortie du ventre maternel. La mre est programme pour rpondre, mais elle ne rpond que si lenfant demande."_

Je te laisse le lien pour nourrir ta rflexion sur le sujet.




> En rsum, le problme n'est pas tant que les gens ne se soucient plus de la vrit, que de comprendre pourquoi ils en sont arriv l. Et sur ce pourquoi, qui est une des questions poses par la gauche radicale depuis des dcennies, les journalistes qui nous pondent de jolies thories comme la "politique post-vrit", devraient tre les premiers  se sentir concerns. Mais non, la seule auto-critique qu'ils font c'est: "on ne l'a pas vu venir". Pas vu venir le Brexit, pas vu venir Trump... mais pourquoi, une bonne fois pour toute, vous ne l'avez pas vu venir, et que vous ne verrez pas non plus venir la suite??!?


Je te l'ai dit, par conformisme

----------


## Zirak

> Est-ce que les femelles singes prennent des cours quand elles sont enceintes pour la premire fois ?
> 
> [snip le reste]


Est-ce que les singes votent, construisent des ordinateurs et des voitures, est-ce qu'ils ont t dans l'espace par leurs propres moyens ? 

Ca s'appelle l'volution, et c'est justement grce  a que nous ne sommes plus des singes...  ::roll:: 


Sinon, y'a 12000 ans ou aujourd'hui, si une mre (ou un pre) s'occupe mal de son gamin (ou si elle n'as pas de bol, la mort subite du nourrisson, a existe toujours mme en France, instinct maternelle ou pas, allait ou non, un bb a peut te claquer entre les pattes en 1 nuit), il dcdera de la mme faon... 

Y'a 12000 ans, on mourrait avant 30 ans dans 95% des cas, et l'instinct de survie et les pulsions sexuelles te poussait  te reproduire ds que tu en avais l'ge, il me semble que cela ne fonctionne plus comme a, car on a volu et que culturellement, on a mis des barrires sur certains trucs... 

Aujourd'hui, si tu suis tes pulsions sexuelles, tu finiras en prison pour viol, donc pour viter a, *tu contrles ton instinct*, et tu vas prendre une douche froide pour faire passer ta demi-molle d  la jolie jeune femme en mini-jupe que t'auras crois en te baladant.   ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> en tout cas c'est en elle.
> Peut tre pas dans toutes, mais dans la plupart.


Quitte  raconter des conneries, j'aurais bien plac un "cmb", comprenne qui pourra...  ::aie:: 


Mais bon oui on va changer de sujet, j'ai hte d'avoir ton opinion claire et argumente sur tous les autres sujets du monde !

----------


## GrandFather

> Il y a 12 000 ans si une femme ne savait pas s'occuper de son nouveau n il mourrait extremement rapidement. (c'est aussi vrai il y a 4000 ans)


Non, pas toujours. Il existe chez les primates (et d'autres mammifres sociaux, il me semble) des mcanismes altruistes d'entraide qui font prendre en charge un petit par les autres femelles du groupe quand la mre fait dfaut, des mcanismes qui existaient trs certainement chez notre anctre commun et qui ont une valeur volutive.




> Non sans dconner, j'avais pourtant promis, mais devant le dernier post de thierrybenji je ne peux dire qu'une chose : Kamoulox.


Tu m'tonnes... La citation  laquelle j'ai rpondu est la seule partie de son post qui soit un minimum intelligible.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si tu admets qu'un apprentissage est ncessaire pour allaiter, alors il ne peut pas tre instinctif.


Si x alors y et le reste est faux ? Logique binaire... On peut aussi admettre que c'est un instinct qui a besoin d'tre "amorc" car la socit moderne fait qu'il est enfoui.




> Soit l'instinct maternel existe, auquel cas il est une caractristique de l'espce et il s'applique  tous les individus, soit il n'existe pas.


Soit vous tes avec moi, soit vous tes contre moi : c'est un faux dilemme... Je te rpondrais la mme chose qu'au-dessus.




> Est-ce que vous pourriez me dfinir ce que recouvre l'instinct maternel pour vous qu'on rigole un peu ?


Tu vas rire seul alors car je n'entrerais pas dans ton dbat binaire et motionnel.

----------


## GPPro

> Pour revenir sur le concept de politique post-vrit que vous avez abord prcdemment, je viens de tomber sur un papier de Lordon qui va exactement dans le sens de mon ressenti sur ce nouveau concept: http://blog.mondediplo.net/2016-11-2...urnalisme-post
> En rsum, le problme n'est pas tant que les gens ne se soucient plus de la vrit, que de comprendre pourquoi ils en sont arriv l. Et sur ce pourquoi, qui est une des questions poses par la gauche radicale depuis des dcennies, les journalistes qui nous pondent de jolies thories comme la "politique post-vrit", devraient tre les premiers  se sentir concerns. Mais non, la seule auto-critique qu'ils font c'est: "on ne l'a pas vu venir". Pas vu venir le Brexit, pas vu venir Trump... mais pourquoi, une bonne fois pour toute, vous ne l'avez pas vu venir, et que vous ne verrez pas non plus venir la suite??!?


Article fort intressant qui formalise une bonne partie de mes ides sur le systme mdiatique... Mais comme dit dans certains commentaires, il n'apporte rien de nouveau par rapport  ce que beaucoup de gens disent dj depuis au moins une quinzaine d'anne - cration d'Acrimed par exemple, mais on pourrait mme remonter plus loin et parler de Chomsky.  Et mme pire, il s'adresse  un lectorat dj sensibilis ET convaincu (et du coup, l je me mets  penser branlette intellectuelle)... Allez, on peut quand mme lui reconnatre de la nouveaut dans son traitement du fact checking.

----------


## Grogro

Et surtout dj convaincu par Lordon. La plus grande faille de Lordon, c'est la lourdeur de sa prose. Son approche tant purement thorique et conceptuelle, il passe facilement pour un idologue auprs des non-convaincus, surtout que certains vocables suffisent  le discrditer instantanment. Il a du potentiel mais il prche dans le dsert.

----------


## r0d

> Et surtout dj convaincu par Lordon. La plus grande faille de Lordon, c'est la lourdeur de sa prose. Son approche tant purement thorique et conceptuelle, il passe facilement pour un idologue auprs des non-convaincus, surtout que certains vocables suffisent  le discrditer instantanment. Il a du potentiel mais il prche dans le dsert.


C'est vrai que utiliser des mots de plus de deux syllabes, et qui ont un sens prcis, est une erreur de communication dans ce bas monde...
Moi je crois qu'il a raison de faire ce qu'il fait. Il fait honneur  sa langue maternelle, et aux gants sur les paules desquels il s'appuie.
S'il faisait comme les autres, les Asselineau et compagnie, il se contenterait d'envoyer des signaux, de toutes les couleurs et de toutes les formes. Comme un mange dans une fte foraine. Du bruit, de la lumire, des odeurs. Une bouillie de signaux. C'est ce qui fonctionne aujourd'hui. 
Mais quelqu'un comme Lordon ne cherche pas  se rallier un troupeau de moutons. Il se positionne dans une tradition hdoniste (c'est un spinoziste) et stocienne de recherche de la vrit. Son travail est salutaire, nous aurions besoin de plus de gens comme lui, notamment  droite. Aron manque tellement...

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est vrai que utiliser des mots de plus de deux syllabes, et qui ont un sens prcis, est une erreur de communication dans ce bas monde...


Cette phrase suffit... Tu as la moiti des gens qui ne pipent rien au discours et qui se contentent de regarder la "grande messe". Ce n'est pas de leur faute, on les rend comme a, on les abrutit en les cartant de la comprhension (dj  l'cole), la socit se gamifie et se sentimentalise avec des futilits qui nous dtournent de la ralit.

----------


## el_slapper

Suffit de voir que tout le monde pense que Fillon  battu Jupp hier soir. Ils ont  peu prs le mme programme, sauf que Jupp le prsente de manire srieuse, travaille, et crdible, l ou Fillon se contente de troller  droite  gauche. Donc c'est Fillon qui gagne.

J'en suis  penser que quelle que soit l'orientation politique que l'on a, dans le monde moderne, la seule mthode de communication qui marche, c'est la tl-ralit. Le camp le plus dou dans le domaine va l'emporter. Fillon a t meilleur dans ce domaine, mais il ne faudrait pas enterre Mlenchon. Fillon va servir de repoussoir  la gauche(mme minoritaire), et si les socialistes ne trouvent pas de candidat viable(une hypothse crdible), Mlenchon pourrait avoir un boulevard. Et pour raconter des conneries faon Fillon(mme si le fond est diffrent), il est trs fort.

Pour le coup, la stratgie de notabilisation de Le Pen pourrait se retourner contre elle.

Mais bon, tous les gens que je cite sont des cataclysmes si lus, nous allons donc juste avoir  choisir ntre style de souffrance. Parce que faut pas rver, Mlenchon, il est comme les autres, il est l pour la place, pas pour le grand soir.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais bon, tous les gens que je cite sont des cataclysmes si lus, nous allons donc juste avoir  choisir ntre style de souffrance. Parce que faut pas rver, Mlenchon, il est comme les autres, il est l pour la place, pas pour le grand soir.


Ou enfin on en revient toujours au mme, si au final ils sont tous pourris, qu'est-ce que a change que le peuple y comprenne quelque chose, et vote pour un tel ou un tel ?

A ce moment-l, tant que le peuple lui-mme ne fera pas "le grand soir", rien ne changera...

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est vrai que utiliser des mots de plus de deux syllabes, et qui ont un sens prcis, est une erreur de communication dans ce bas monde...
> Moi je crois qu'il a raison de faire ce qu'il fait. Il fait honneur  sa langue maternelle, et aux gants sur les paules desquels il s'appuie.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.



> Ce qui se conoit bien s'nonce clairement
> Et les mots pour le dire arrivent aisment


Ce que personnellement je traduis par "si tu n'es pas capable de l'expliquer  un(e) gamin(e) de 7 ans c'est que tu ne matrises pas ton sujet"  ::): 
A moins que Lordon ne soit que dans une optique de recherche, et que toucher la population ne l'intresse pas.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est vrai que utiliser des mots de plus de deux syllabes, et qui ont un sens prcis, est une erreur de communication dans ce bas monde...
> Moi je crois qu'il a raison de faire ce qu'il fait. Il fait honneur  sa langue maternelle, et aux gants sur les paules desquels il s'appuie.
> S'il faisait comme les autres, les Asselineau et compagnie, il se contenterait d'envoyer des signaux, de toutes les couleurs et de toutes les formes. Comme un mange dans une fte foraine. Du bruit, de la lumire, des odeurs. Une bouillie de signaux. C'est ce qui fonctionne aujourd'hui. 
> Mais quelqu'un comme Lordon ne cherche pas  se rallier un troupeau de moutons. Il se positionne dans une tradition hdoniste (c'est un spinoziste) et stocienne de recherche de la vrit. Son travail est salutaire, nous aurions besoin de plus de gens comme lui, notamment  droite. Aron manque tellement...


Ne fais pas semblant de ne pas comprendre quand chaque paragraphe de Lordon suinte l'auto-complaisance prtentieuse et ampoule  l'extrme. Quand on veut diffuser une pense non-orthodoxe, mme en restant attach  une fraction des tabous de gauche (gauchisme culturel), il est impratif de communiquer. Des gens aussi divers que Sapir, Claude Rochet, Jorion, Bairoch, Reinhart, Graeber, Keen ou Giraud y parviennent, pourquoi Lordon resterait enferm dans sa tour d'ivoire ?

Sachant que nul ne l'a attendu pour dboulonner les tabous libraux et les tabous de la droite (sophismes sur le temps de travail notamment). S'il refuse de transmettre sa grille de lecture, il se cantonne  un rle de moraliste et de prescripteur d'idologie, et l'on a l'impression de lire un Hans-Hermann Hoppe ou un Rothbard antilibral. Certes, on peut penser que a manque, mais c'est un peu vain. Mais je t'accorde que Lordon accdera  la postrit pour un ouvrage : sa pice de thtre sur la crise financire. L pour le coup, son style tait adapt  sa dmarche.

Regarde ce qu'est capable de faire Robert Reich en 2 minutes 30 chrono :




PS : je prcise le mot "idologie" n'a absolument rien de pjoratif pour moi.

PPS : Si Lordon s'en donnait la peine, il pourrait mme tre capable de croiser le fer avec Zemmour et de survivre, il assez de culture pour cela.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est n'importe quoi ce genre de news :
Les homosexuels tents de faire barrage  Fillon
Genre tous les homosexuels sont en contact et ils ont les mmes ides politique...
Le titre de la news aurait du tre "2, 3 couples homosexuels rflchissent  ventuellement aller voter contre Fillon au second tour des primaires du parti des rpublicains".

Enfin bon tout a pour dire que les mdias sont plus du ct de Jupp que du ct de Fillon.

----------


## Zirak

Edit : @Grogro (puisque Thierrybenji a post entre-temps)

Je ne sais pas si cela est vraiment pertinent de comparer un long texte  une courte vido, le mdia et le but ne sont pas les mmes.

Enfin, le peu de Lordon que j'ai vu en vido, notamment  propos de la crise et de la Grce, ce qu'il disait tait quand mme relativement simple et comprhensible. 

De toutes faons, il n'a pas le choix, dans une mission, il n'a pas X heures pour rdiger ses pavs. Il est capable de vulgariser simplement, mais effectivement, il en rajoute des caisses  l'crit. Aprs dans un papier dont le but n'est pas de vulgariser, cela ne me choque pas forcment, mais oui, clairement il se ferme  une partie de l'auditoire avec son style.

----------


## Grogro

> Enfin bon tout a pour dire que les mdias sont plus du ct de Jupp que du ct de Fillon.


Attend encore quelques semaines, tu verras les mdias basculer dans le camp de Fillon les uns aprs les autres, comme les mdias ont t  98% ultra-sarkozystes en 2007, et massivement pour Hollande en 2012. Le Point et le Figaro ont dj choisi leur champion cette semaine avant mme le vote.
D'autant plus que Fillon n'a rien de populiste et semble assez habile pour ne bousculer le zeitgeist libral-libertaire qu' la marge.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Attend encore quelques semaines


Vu les candidats c'est compltement jouable qu'il n'y ait pas de rpublicains au second tour des prsidentielles ^^
En plus PS vs FN c'est le rve d'Hollande.

----------


## el_slapper

> Attend encore quelques semaines, tu verras les mdias basculer dans le camp de Fillon les uns aprs les autres, comme les mdias ont t  98% ultra-sarkozystes en 2007, et massivement pour Hollande en 2012. Le Point et le Figaro ont dj choisi leur champion cette semaine avant mme le vote.
> D'autant plus que Fillon n'a rien de populiste et semble assez habile pour ne bousculer le zeitgeist libral-libertaire qu' la marge.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, sauf sur un point : ils peuvent encore changer d'avis, et nous surprendre. Pour le reste, oui, les loups chassent en meute. Et la prcision de l'information n'est pas leur gibier prioritaire(et je reste poli). C'est juste conomique : ils vont l ou il y a du pognon  se faire, ce n'est pas un complot. Mais le rsultat est le mme.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Allaiter n'est pas inn. Le bb apprend vite, mais ce n'est absolument pas inn, il y a tout un tas de techniques (massage du sein de la mre, stimulation du pied de bb) pour que le bb commence  tter.
> Aprs la naissance, tu poses un bb sur le sein de la mre et si tu ne fais rien il ne va pas tter.
> Certains bb sont mme inaptes  tter et doivent boire au biberon ds la naissance.


Je pense surtout que si instinct il y a il est du cot du bb. 

Si je regarde les naisances de mes 2 garcons, la thorie suivante(que j'avais lue auparavant dans un livre sur l'allaitement) se vrifie.
 - l'enfant a l'instinct de teter a la naissance. Il leve la tete, rampe, hume l'air, ouvre les yeux  la recherche du mamelon(qui n'est pas fonc pour rien) et prend le tton en bouche de lui meme. Il tete alors, se nourri, mais n'a pas une position optimale.
 - Il lui faudra plusieurs semaines ou mois pour retrouver ce tonus musculaire.
 - Si il n'est pas mis dans de bonne conditions immdiatement, on passe alors par une phase d'apprentissage qui peut prendre facilement 7-10 jours. Phase que peuvent russir tous les bb, mais que beaucoup de parents ne supportent pas pour diverses raisons (ca fait mal, on est crev, les mdecins sont plutt contre l'allaitement en France)

Dans tous les cas, la mre n'a pas la moindre ide de comment faire, et sans aide, elle choue presque a coup sur de passer son enfant au sein a cause de douleur fortes et de crevasse qui se cr.

On a peut etre eu un instinct un jour, il a bien disparu. Aujourd'hui, c'est une tradition qui se transmettait informellement par la vue des autres mres qui allaitaient, ce qui a disparu au profil du lait "maternel" pendant une gnration. On a donc tu le reflexe.
Dailleur, si votre mre vous a allait, vous avez de plus grande chance de le faire et de russir.

Les taux d'allaitement de 99% dans certains pays vont a l'oppos des arguments sur l'incapacit des femmes  allaiter leurs enfants. Si des suedoise y arrivent, des franaises n'ont aucun problme bliolgique de leur cot.
En revanche, la socit n'est pas la mme. Ici il faut se batter pour garder son enfant aprs la naissance (l'heure d'or) pour faire du peau contre peau quand il est encore tout sale, etc... on te stress quand il ne prend pas selon les courbes, et on t'encourage a "completer" par un vrai biberon... sous entendu le lait naturel n'est pas bon.

Cette pression est norme de mon point de vue et elle explique  elle seule bien des checs.

Une autre chose, les femmes oublient trs vite les premiers mois de la vie d'un enfant. Accouchement, douleur, manque de sommeil, tte difficile. A par avec des stimulis qui leurs rappellent des souvenirs, toutes les femmes qui m'entourent (femme, mre, belle mre amies) ont oubli ca en moins de 9 mois.
En revanche, rien n'est prvu pour effacer la mmoire des hommes sur ce genre de chose, donc on peut vraiment avoir un rle a jouer dans le maintien de la connaissance.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est n'importe quoi ce genre de news :
> Les homosexuels tents de faire barrage  Fillon
> Genre tous les homosexuels sont en contact et ils ont les mmes ides politique...
> Le titre de la news aurait du tre "2, 3 couples homosexuels rflchissent  ventuellement aller voter contre Fillon au second tour des primaires du parti des rpublicains".
> 
> Enfin bon tout a pour dire que les mdias sont plus du ct de Jupp que du ct de Fillon.


Tiens j'allais dire que "les" ca commence  partir de deux mais c'est vrai qu'ils aurait du dire "des" et non "les".
Je clique sur le lien et le titre c'est "des"
Mme simplement citer un article tu en es incapable...

Et donc oui comme des militants de gauche ont surement vot  la primaire de droite , des homosexuelles iront surement voter au deuxime tour.
De plus on ont peut-tre de droite et homosexuelle.

(droite et conservateur ce n'est pas toujours la mme chose)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mme simplement citer un article tu en es incapable...


L'article  t modifi  11h48 le titre a du changer.
Si c'tait crit "des" a ne m'aurait pas marqu...

Edit : sans dconner c'est mme dans l'URL :
lemonde.fr/election-presidentielle-2017/article/2016/11/25/*les*-homosexuels-tentes-de-faire-barrage-a-fillon_5037773_4854003.html

Faut arrter de chercher la petite bte et de vouloir toujours m'attaquer, c'est ridicule.

----------


## BenoitM

> L'article  t modifi  11h48 le titre a du changer.
> Si c'tait crit "des" a ne m'aurait pas marqu...
> 
> Edit : sans dconner c'est mme dans l'URL :
> lemonde.fr/election-presidentielle-2017/article/2016/11/25/*les*-homosexuels-tentes-de-faire-barrage-a-fillon_5037773_4854003.html
> 
> Faut arrter de chercher la petite bte et de vouloir toujours m'attaquer, c'est ridicule.


Ben tu vois ils corrigent leurs erreurs  :;): 

Faut arrter de chercher la petite bte et de vouloir toujours  attaquer "les merdes medias", c'est ridicule.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben tu vois ils corrigent leurs erreurs


Ouais bof...
C'est quand mme un mauvais article.
Le but a doit tre de donner une mauvaise image de Fillon, ou quelque chose comme a.

Ce n'est pas ton orientation sexuelle qui va influencer sur ton vote, ou alors tu votes n'importe comment...

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est pas ton orientation sexuelle qui va influencer sur ton vote, ou alors tu votes n'importe comment...


Oui enfin a joue quand mme, faudrait tre bte pour croire le contraire...

Par exemple, si tu es gay, tu ne vas pas voter pour un gars qui veut promulguer des lois contre les gays, mme si tu es d'accord avec le reste de son programme.

Donc si, ton orientation sexuelle joue, si tu n'as pas la mme sexualit ou orientation sexuelle que la "norme".

Oui toi en tant qu'htro, c'est sr que cela ne joue pas, mais pour les autres si.  :;): 


Et c'est pareil pour n'importe quelle minorit ou truc qui sort de la norme. Tu ne vas pas voter pour quelqu'un qui considre que tu ne mrites pas les mmes droits que les autres, mme si il a un super programme.



@BenotM pour le coup, ne soit pas trop de mauvaise foi non plus, ce n'est pas la faute de thierrybenji si le titre a chang entre temps. Je n'ai pas t lire l'article en question, donc je ne sais pas si son coup de gueule est justifi ou non, mais comme tu l'as toi-mme remarqu, l'article utilis dans le titre tait effectivement mal choisi.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ouais bof...
> C'est quand mme un mauvais article.
> Le but a doit tre de donner une mauvaise image de Fillon, ou quelque chose comme a.
> 
> Ce n'est pas ton orientation sexuelle qui va influencer sur ton vote, ou alors tu votes n'importe comment...


a peut jouer quand mme ... Je ne vois pas un homosexuel voter pour quelqu'un qui est ouvertement homophobe ...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Edit : sans dconner c'est mme dans l'URL :
> lemonde.fr/election-presidentielle-2017/article/2016/11/25/*les*-homosexuels-tentes-de-faire-barrage-a-fillon_5037773_4854003.html


Bon ben pour le coup le Monde corrige en ajoutant une erreur grammaticale qui pique (mme si ce n'est que dans l'url ...) pour un mdia comme a.

----------


## Grogro

> Ben tu vois ils corrigent leurs erreurs 
> 
> Faut arrter de chercher la petite bte et de vouloir toujours  attaquer "les merdes medias", c'est ridicule.


C'est une nouveaut, et cela ressemble  une prise de conscience bienvenue, non ?

Depuis la victoire de Trump, il y a eu une forte polmique sur les articles dits "click-bait", au titre racoleur dcorrl du contenu rel de l'article, ainsi que sur les bobards et les hoaxes. 

Est-ce qu'avec les lectrochocs successifs du Brexit et de l'lection de Trump, on va petit  petit retrouver une certaine thique journalistique ?

----------


## Marco46

> (ca fait mal, on est crev, les mdecins sont plutt contre l'allaitement en France)


Je ne sais pas d'o tu sors a c'est trs bizarre. J'ai eu mon 1er il y a presque 2 mois, je n'ai jamais vu personne dans le personnel mdical dire a. Au contraire j'ai vu plein de dpliants et d'affiches et de conseils disant que le lait maternel est meilleur car il transfre l'immunit de la mre  l'enfant. La seule chose c'est que si ton gamin perd + de 10% de son poids initial au bout de 3 jours il faut complter avec du lait en poudre parce que sinon il y a un risque pour sa sant.




> Dans tous les cas, la mre n'a pas la moindre ide de comment faire, et sans aide, elle choue presque a coup sur de passer son enfant au sein a cause de douleur fortes et de crevasse qui se cr.


Oui c'est trs trs difficile, et sans parler du stress que a gnre chez la mre (je suis une mauvaise mre car je ne suis mme pas capable de nourrir mon propre enfant) qui dmarre un cercle vicieux.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est vrai que utiliser des mots de plus de deux syllabes, et qui ont un sens prcis, est une erreur de communication dans ce bas monde...
> Moi je crois qu'il a raison de faire ce qu'il fait. Il fait honneur  sa langue maternelle, et aux gants sur les paules desquels il s'appuie.
> S'il faisait comme les autres, les Asselineau et compagnie, il se contenterait d'envoyer des signaux, de toutes les couleurs et de toutes les formes. Comme un mange dans une fte foraine. Du bruit, de la lumire, des odeurs. Une bouillie de signaux. C'est ce qui fonctionne aujourd'hui. 
> Mais quelqu'un comme Lordon ne cherche pas  se rallier un troupeau de moutons. Il se positionne dans une tradition hdoniste (c'est un spinoziste) et stocienne de recherche de la vrit. Son travail est salutaire, nous aurions besoin de plus de gens comme lui, notamment  droite. Aron manque tellement...


Sur le plan du style : perso je ne trouve pas a difficile  lire, ni mal crit (contrairement  ce qu'on peut lire dans certains commentaires par exemple)... Je pense que les standards aujourd'hui ont vraiment chut concernant l'criture.

Pour le reste, je lui reproche quand mme de prcher des convaincus, contrairement  un Asselineau par exemple qui se met clairement en danger (mme s'il raconte n'importe quoi, voir mme, d'autant plus vu qu'il raconte n'importe quoi  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce n'est pas ton orientation sexuelle qui va influencer sur ton vote, ou alors tu votes n'importe comment...


Absolument, a serait con de dcider de voter contre quelqu'un parce qu'il veut te retirer l'adoption plnire.

J'en discutais hier soir avec des homos justement, ils se disent clairement que c'est pas important si ils lvent un enfant pendant 7 ans avec leur conjoint, et qu'aprs une sparation ils ne peuvent plus voir cet enfant qu'un jour par mois (parce que le tribunal a bien voulu tre sympa, lgalement l'autre conjoint n'a fait que changer les couches, se lever la nuit, aid  faire les devoirs, conduit le gamin chez le mdecin, l'duquer, jouer avec lui etc... donc il n'a droit  rien).

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> [...]*les mdecins sont plutt contre l'allaitement en France*[...]


J'ai 4 enfants (j'ai lut activement contre la disparition de mon espce  ::aie:: ) et je confirme, comme *Marco46*, que c'est bien l'inverse.
Lorsque j'ai eu ma premire fille en 2009 on se faisait littralement harcel par le personnel soignant qui ventait les bienfaits de lallaitement puis en 2011, en 2014 et en 2016 idem ! 

Pour le reste je suis d'accord avec toi.

----------


## GPPro

> Est-ce qu'avec les lectrochocs successifs du Brexit et de l'lection de Trump, on va petit  petit retrouver une certaine thique journalistique ?


Et la marmotte... (a dure au moins depuis le non  la constitution europenne, tu les vois beaucoup changer ?)

Le problme est qu'ils sont convaincus d'tre de bonne foi, comme je l'ai dj dit  droite et  gauche sur ce forum. Soit ils sont guid comme dit plus haut par l'appt du gain (faire du chiffre et des ventes, en mme temps c'est leur gagne pain), soit ils sont  fonds dans leur idologie et pensent sincrement qu'ils ont raison puisqu'ils frquentent un microcosme qui pensent comme eux.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> Ce n'est pas ton orientation sexuelle qui va influencer sur ton vote, ou alors tu votes n'importe comment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Zirak
> 
> [...]si, ton orientation sexuelle joue, si tu n'as pas la mme sexualit ou orientation sexuelle que la "norme".
> 
> Oui toi en tant qu'htro, c'est sr que cela ne joue pas, mais pour les autres si. [...]


Hummm pas si sur. 
Qu'on soit htro ou homo personne ne veut se faire mettre aprs les futures lections....  ::pastaper::

----------


## Zirak

> Hummm pas si sur. 
> Qu'on soit htro ou homo personne ne veut se faire mettre aprs les futures lections....


Certes, mais justement, quitte  te faire "mettre", tu ne vas pas voter pour le mec qui s'affiche ouvertement hostile  ton encontre, car l, tu es sr que cela va arriver, alors que si tu votes pour un autre, en tant optimiste, tu peux avoir le bnfice du doute et garder un semblant d'espoir (par contre cela sera plus douloureux, car tu ne t'y attendras pas).   ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Quand on veut diffuser une pense non-orthodoxe, mme en restant attach  une fraction des tabous de gauche (gauchisme culturel), il est impratif de communiquer.


Lordon n'est pas un militant, mais un chercheur (en conomie). Chacun son rle.
Le militant doit simplifier et diffuser, le chercheur doit s'atteler  une comprhension approfondie des phnomnes.

Nous avons dj eu ce type de discussion il me semble. Moi je soutiens qu'il faut arrter de prendre les gens pour des abrutis et ne ne pas avoir peur de tenter la complexit. Lordon, c'est pas non plus totalement incomprhensible, c'est pas du Hegel, il ne faut pas exagrer.




> PPS : Si Lordon s'en donnait la peine, il pourrait mme tre capable de croiser le fer avec Zemmour et de survivre, il assez de culture pour cela.


Je ne pense pas que Lordon fasse le poids contre Zemmour. En tout cas pas dans un dbat de 20mn tournant autour des lubies des mdias actuellement (immigration, voile sur la plage, primaires de la droite, est-ce que l'islam c'est le mal absolu, ces mosques qui fabriquent le diable, nos enfants doivent-ils se convertir s'ils veulent survivre, dois-je tuer un mouton dans ma baignoire pour me faire accepter dans mon quartier, ..., les CRS lyonnais qui protgent les fafs pendant qu'ils saccagent une librairie... ha non, a c'est pas de l'actualit).
Zemmour est une fte foraine  lui tout seul. Il balance des signaux de tous types et dans tous les sens. Un gars comme Lordon serait totalement inaudible en face. C'est le mme problme qu'on avait avec Bourdieu (note to myself: revoir _La sociologie est un sport de combat_ ce week-end).

----------


## r0d

> Et la marmotte... (a dure au moins depuis le non  la constitution europenne, tu les vois beaucoup changer ?)


Je pense qu'on peut mme faire remonter le curseur deux ans plus tt, aux prsidentielles de 2002.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et la marmotte...


Ce qui est extrmement frustrant avec les soit disant journalistes, c'est qu'ils pensent tous exactement pareil.
Ils devraient essayer de paratre un minimum neutre en principe.

Mais ils montrent beaucoup trop leur idologie, ils taient contre le Brxit, ils sont pour le clan Clinton, ils sont contre Assad (ce serait quand mme plus logique d'tre contre les terroristes), ils sont contre Poutine, etc.
Ce serait plus intressant si il y avait des dbats avec des points de vue qui s'opposent.
Mais l on dirait qu'ils ont peur du dbat parce qu'ils savent qu'ils ne peuvent pas gagner sur le terrain des arguments.

C'est chiant de voir le monde  travers un regard impos.
Je veux entendre le point de vue des britanniques pro Brexit, des tasuniens pro Trump, des Syriens pro Assad, des russes pro Poutine.
Heureusement qu'il y a encore internet pour le moment.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est chiant de voir le monde  travers un regard impos.


C'est parce que l'objectivit (qui plus est journalistique) est une chimre.




> Zemmour est une fte foraine  lui tout seul. Il balance des signaux de tous types et dans tous les sens. Un gars comme Lordon serait totalement inaudible en face. C'est le mme problme qu'on avait avec Bourdieu (note to myself: revoir La sociologie est un sport de combat ce week-end).


Bah comment veux-tu qu'un universitaire puisse discuter avec un polmiste ? C'est impossible ! Quand le premier cherche  expliquer le second cherche  convaincre. Il y a une diffrence entre savoir et croire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> On a peut etre eu un instinct un jour, il a bien disparu. Aujourd'hui, c'est une tradition qui se transmettait informellement par la vue des autres mres qui allaitaient, ce qui a disparu au profil du lait "maternel" pendant une gnration. On a donc tu le reflexe.


Aujourd'hui, on est plus en scurit qu'il y a 500 ans. Est ce que tu as perdu ton instinct de survie ? Non... Si tu es en situation d'urgence, il va remonter. Un instinct ne se perd pas, il est enfoui et ne se rveille pas car il n'a pas de raison de le faire. Si a t'intresse, cerveau triunique et tout a  ::):

----------


## BenoitM

> a peut jouer quand mme ... Je ne vois pas un homosexuel voter pour quelqu'un qui est ouvertement homophobe ...


Mme en tant htro, je vais pas voter pour un homophobe  ::P: 




> Le but a doit tre de donner une mauvaise image de Fillon, ou quelque chose comme a.


Le but n'est pas de donn une mauvaise image mais d'expliquer que celui-ci est un gros rac (et pas que homophobe  premire vue)
La mauvaise image, il se la donne tout seul mais au moins il ne cache pas celle-ci

(ps: et cet mauvaise image attire hlas un grand nombre de personne, ca fait longtemps que la France n'es plus dans le sicle des lumires...)

----------


## ddoumeche

> ....
> Notre socit est compltement dconnect de la nature et de la vie.
> On est tellement dans la science qu'on oublie des dizaines de milliers d'annes d'volution.
> Le changement est beaucoup trop radical.


La nature n'existe pas ... c'est une construction de la socit, une vue de l'esprit, pour preuve les arbres  yaourt...
As-tu lu ou vu 1984 ? si ce n'est point le cas, c'est le moment o jamais.




> Ce qui est extrmement frustrant avec les soit disant journalistes, c'est qu'ils pensent tous exactement pareil.
> Ils devraient essayer de paratre un minimum neutre en principe.


Aucun groupe dintrt ne va subventionner un journal d'opinion neutre, c'est  dire ne soutenant rien. Cette ide qu'on peut n'avoir aucune position est contradictoire en soi.




> Suffit de voir que tout le monde pense que Fillon  battu Jupp hier soir. Ils ont  peu prs le mme programme, sauf que Jupp le prsente de manire srieuse, travaille, et crdible, l ou Fillon se contente de troller  droite  gauche. Donc c'est Fillon qui gagne.


Ce n'est pas ce que refltent les rseaux sociaux, d'ailleurs l'ultra-droite soutient Jupp  fond. L'identitarisme heureux, le crne ras, tout ca, ca leur parle....  ::?: 
Droite ultra-ractionnaire contre droite catholique donc.




> ....
> Mais quelqu'un comme Lordon ne cherche pas  se rallier un troupeau de moutons. Il se positionne dans une tradition hdoniste (c'est un spinoziste) et stocienne de recherche de la vrit. Son travail est salutaire, nous aurions besoin de plus de gens comme lui, notamment  droite. Aron manque tellement...


C'est pour cela que tu ne comprends plus rien, les gens de la rue ne parlent pas en alexandrins  ::mrgreen:: 
Alors que le style de Lordon est tellement alambiqu qu'on ne comprend mme pas pour qui il roule. En consquence personne n'en a cure

On a pas besoin de spinoziste  droite, parce contre on sait que Aron roulait pour lestablishment militaire du pre Sam.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est ce que tu as perdu ton instinct de survie ?


Instinct n'est peut tre pas le terme adquat, en tout cas ce qui est sre c'est que nous somme des hommes prhistoriques avec une surcouche.
Les comportements de nos anctres sont toujours cach profondment en nous.
Nous sommes des animaux trs malin (dans le mauvais sens du terme) et trs intelligent.

Peut tre qu'il y a moyen de faire une mtaphore avec les instructions CPU, un truc trs bas niveau.
Dans la base que nous avons hrit de nos trs lointain anctres, il y a plein de mcanismes utile  la survie (et donc  la reproduction).

Dans l'mission "Man VS Wild" il y avait une anecdote, a devait tre un gars sur un bateau pendant des jours, au bout d'un temps il a eu super envie de manger des yeux de poissons, pour lui c'tait devenu des friandises.
Et en fait c'est parce que les yeux de poissons contenaient des nutriments indispensable pour sa survie.

Jespre que cette histoire est vraie parce qu'elle m'a toujours super impressionn.
Je trouve a super cool, que ton corps puisse t'attirer vers un truc utile  ta survie.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le problme est qu'ils sont convaincus d'tre de bonne foi, comme je l'ai dj dit  droite et  gauche sur ce forum. Soit ils sont guid comme dit plus haut par l'appt du gain (faire du chiffre et des ventes, en mme temps c'est leur gagne pain), soit ils sont  fonds dans leur idologie et pensent sincrement qu'ils ont raison puisqu'ils frquentent un microcosme qui pensent comme eux.


Soit les gens oublient vite et ils prfrent encore les croire car a fait le spectacle comme n'importe quelle tl-ralit...

----------


## TallyHo

> Aucun groupe dintrt ne va subventionner un journal d'opinion neutre, c'est  dire ne soutenant rien. Cette ide qu'on peut n'avoir aucune position est contradictoire en soi.


Je crois qu'il faut plutt comprendre qu'ils n'ont plus d'honntet intellectuelle et qu'ils ne traitent plus l'info avec professionnalisme. C'est du copier-coller de l'AFP, voire pire de Twitter... Que les journaux aient des positions comme n'importe qui, je le comprends et c'est normal. Ce qui l'est moins, c'est de ne plus tre objectif et de tomber dans le buzz pour vendre de l'info comme une chaussure, quitte  exagrer l'info.

Si tu veux c'est comme les chaines d'info en continu o tu as un "journaliste" qui fait le poteau toute la journe devant une rue  intervenir tous les 15 mins sur un vnement mineur pour faire monter la mayonnaise. Le mec qui est devant sa TV se fait embobiner, il pense que c'est important, sinon pourquoi le journaliste ferait le piquet ?  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Et la marmotte... (a dure au moins depuis le non  la constitution europenne, tu les vois beaucoup changer ?)
> 
> Le problme est qu'ils sont convaincus d'tre de bonne foi, comme je l'ai dj dit  droite et  gauche sur ce forum. Soit ils sont guid comme dit plus haut par l'appt du gain (faire du chiffre et des ventes, en mme temps c'est leur gagne pain), soit ils sont  fonds dans leur idologie et pensent sincrement qu'ils ont raison puisqu'ils frquentent un microcosme qui pensent comme eux.


Laisse-moi donc tre optimiste quelques semaines, a me changera. 

Pour ton second point, n'est-ce pas une illustration du biais de disponibilit et du biais de confirmation ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne sais pas d'o tu sors a c'est trs bizarre. J'ai eu mon 1er il y a presque 2 mois, je n'ai jamais vu personne dans le personnel mdical dire a. Au contraire j'ai vu plein de dpliants et d'affiches et de conseils disant que le lait maternel est meilleur car il transfre l'immunit de la mre  l'enfant. La seule chose c'est que si ton gamin perd + de 10% de son poids initial au bout de 3 jours il faut complter avec du lait en poudre parce que sinon il y a un risque pour sa sant.


Ah mais je dis pas qu'ils te disent pas a. Un professionnel de sant qui dirait le contraire irai a l'encontre de tous ses pairs et de toute la littrature.
Mais dj on ajoute des "sauf si" qui sont assez nombreux au final, et qui sont pas super utiles. Mon second a perdu plus de 10%, sauf que a plus de 3 kilos, si certains mdecins sinquitaient, d'autres nous ont bien rassurs en nous conseillant d'attendre qq jours de plus... pendant lesquels bien sur tout s'est rsolu.

Ensuite, la pression vient plus vers 4-5 mois, quand ton enfnt peut stagner 2 voir 3 mois mais toujours tre actif, souriant, etc... Malgr tous ces signes rassurants, on nous a propos pour les 2 des complments, lait ou crales pour compenser le lait... pour une situation qui s'est rsolue d'elle mme... (c'est hallucinant, mais on a pas encore accs a des courbes de poids d'enfants allaits dans le monde mdical.)



> J'ai 4 enfants (j'ai lut activement contre la disparition de mon espce ) et je confirme, comme *Marco46*, que c'est bien l'inverse.
> Lorsque j'ai eu ma premire fille en 2009 on se faisait littralement harcel par le personnel soignant qui ventait les bienfaits de lallaitement puis en 2011, en 2014 et en 2016 idem ! 
> 
> Pour le reste je suis d'accord avec toi.


Comme dit au dessus, mon ressenti c'est plus que ds qu'on sort des courbes, les mdecins sont super inquiets. Dailleur, les sages femmes le sont moins en gnral.

En tout cas, ma femme a allait le premier un an, le second presque 10 mois, (c'est toujours en cours) et vers 4-5 mois la pression est ultra forte. 
Au moindre pb de courbe c'est pareil, on vient t'emmerder mme si ton enfant est bien portant.

----------


## TallyHo

> Malgr tous ces signes rassurants, on nous a propos pour les 2 des complments, lait ou crales pour compenser le lait
> [...]
> Au moindre pb de courbe c'est pareil, on vient t'emmerder mme si ton enfant est bien portant.


Stratgie de la peur pour favoriser les copains de l'industrie du complment alimentaire... On a les mmes dans le domaine sportif qui nous bassinent  vouloir nous faire prendre de la poudre de ceci ou cela (le plus courant tant de la protine) car on ne doit jamais tre, au grand jamais, en-dessous de tel ratio. Ratio qui a souvent tait tabli  base d'tudes finances par l'industrie elle-mme donc pas objectives ou mme carrment  la louche. Si si vraiment... C'est le cas de la vitamine D par exemple mais on pourrait prendre d'autres exemples en pagaille.

----------


## Gunny

Ok donc ce sera Fillon  la prsidentielle pour la droite. A mon avis, mauvais choix pour LR, car mme si leurs programmes sont trs similaires, Jupp rassemble beaucoup plus en dehors du parti. Je ne suis pas certain de la popularit de Fillon en dehors des durs de LR qui ont dcid de le mettre dans la course  llyse.
Fillon, du coup, laisse un vide du centre (voire centre-gauche) au centre-droit. C'est une chance pour la gauche je pense, car beaucoup vont hsiter  voter pour un candidat  la fois aussi libral et conservateur que lui. Cependant a va aussi jouer en faveur du FN. Bref, a va tre rigolo.

----------


## Grogro

Fillon semble quand mme le mieux plac pour dfoncer Le Pen, malgr l'inanit de son programme co dflationniste par nature et sa volont affiche de poursuivre le mme programme de dconstruction de l'cole que Peillon/NVB. Plusieurs facteurs entrent en jeu et le rsultat des primaires n'a vraiment, vraiment rien  voir avec l'conomie :

1/ Jupp est un repris de justice ce qui fait trs mauvais genre aprs les annes Sarko, mme si les gens ont conscience qu'il a surtout port le chapeau pour pargner Chirac. Par contre les gens vont rapidement se souvenir que Fillon a t le complice du nabot pendant 5 ans (un exemple : loi Fillon sur les mutuelles d'entreprises, conflit d'intrt manifeste avec Malakoff-Mdric, comme par hasard dirige  l'poque par Guillaume Sarkozy).
2/ Fillon dveloppe une politique extrieure raliste (quilibre des grandes puissances) et se veut un peu plus indpendant du colonisateur anglo-saxon que Sarkhollande. Il prne la dsescalade avec la Russie, or la Russie est la seule grande puissance  lutter rellement contre le terrorisme islamique. Et accessoirement  dfendre les chrtiens d'orient.
3/ Fillon dveloppe une politique migratoire plus saine et plus cohrente (double peine, contrle des entres, politiques de quotas). Je ne pense pas que ce soit compatible avec les traits europens.
4/ Jupp est particulirement naf vis--vis des Frres Musulmans, ce qui lui a valu le surnom dgueulasse de "Ali Jupp" de la part de la fachosphre. Fillon promet de dgager les islamistes de France. Gageons qu'on ne tardera pas  lui rappeler que lui et Sarko ont vendu le pays au Qatar, donc aux frres. 

Le fait qu'il n'tait pas (encore) le candidat des mdias tait aussi un bon point. Les mdias n'avaient d'yeux que pour Jupp et ne s'intressaient qu'aux moulinets du traitre de Neuilly. Pendant ce temps, Fillon a labour le terrain trs loin de la politique-spectacle, en profitant des conseils de Stefanini, le magicien qui avait fait la campagne du Chi en 95.

La principale faiblesse de Sourcil Hirsute par rapport au "meilleur d'entre nous", c'est que Jupp avait fait la paix avec Bayrou et qu'il est autrement plus populaire  l'chelle du pays. L, c'est de nouveau la grande incertitude, donc on peut trs bien se retrouver avec une droite/centre fortement divise entre NDA, Fillon, Bayrou, Macron, voire Guaino s'il parvient  se prsenter. 

Second point, son programme co dflationniste et dlirant en fait une cible de choix pour Marine Le Pen et Mlenchon. Et comme Fillon est une tata pleine de vide et totalement dpourvue de couilles, il peut se faire proprement bolosser. Se rclamer de Thatcher c'est pas trs malin en France si on veut ratisser au del des plus de 65 ans. Et comme le diable se cache dans les dtails, je vous invite  jeter un oeil (et mme les deux)  son programme pour l'cole.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> [...]Cependant a va aussi jouer en faveur du FN. Bref, a va tre rigolo.


Tu as raison !

Fillon c'est :
- Travailler plus pour gagner moins.
- Travailler plus longtemps.
- Payer plus une partie de ses soins. ( l'amricaine quoi)
- Payer tout plus cher au travers de la TVA+2. (pour Fillon : moins de pouvoir d'achat = croissance qui repart visiblement)
- Possibilit de se faire licencier comme pour rire (un simple restructuration d'entreprise et bye bye)
- 500 000 fonctionnaires en moins. (car c'tait visiblement trop rapides dans les hpitaux, dans les prfectures etc...)
- Et bientt, baisse des salaires histoire d'tre comptitif ?
- Baisse des charges sur les entreprise (a c'est bien et c'est pas trop tt ! Ce qui est con c'est que les entreprises se sont fait la malle depuis longtemps)C'est un nivelage vers le bas et le tout, au nom d'une soumission complte  l'Europe qu'on sait tous bancale ! 

La gauche c'est :
- La dmonstration parfaite d'un incomptence a gouverner !
- Et une soumission tout aussi anormal envers l'Europe qui est entrain de nous vider de nos emplois donc de nos revenus.J'avais vot pour eux et si je fais un bilan du quinquennat, je ne trouve rien de bien ! Pas une seule chose utile ! Il y avait plein de problmes a rsoudre et j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont concentr tous leurs efforts, prcisment,  ct (incroyable) !



C'est surtout l'extrme droite et gauche qui doivent se marrer car tous les dbats des prsidentiels vont s'orienter vers la question de l'Europe qui est en ralit la vritable source du problme et tous les candidats pro Europen (gauche ou droite) vont avoir un mal de chien a expliquer comment ils vont regonfler une roue creve. 

_L'Europe, et son libre change, a pour principe de stimuler la concurrence mais cela profite toujours aux moins disant donc il y a bien un fuite de l'conomie des pays les plus "riches" vers ceux les "moins riches" (vases communicants). Par exemple, je vois sur Arras (Nord de la France) beaucoup d'entreprises Espagnoles du btiment, tant mieux pour eux, mais c'est au dtriment des entreprises locales qui eux en souffrent et elles ferment ou licencient du personnels. Il n'y a pas de solution pour arrter ce phnomne dans l'Europe puisque c'est elle mme qui cause cela. Ou alors il faudrait soit tous se reformer pour tre comme les moins disant soit rformer tous les moins disant pour les amener  notre niveau mais paradoxalement cela mettrait fin  la concurrence et aux libres changes (qui ferait importer un produit qui cote la mme chose en local ?) donc  l'ide mme de l'Europe._ 
Je crois personnellement qu'il n'y a pas de solution a cette quation Europenne.


C'est mon avis perso mais Fillon ne passera jamais avec un tel programme et la gauche va se prendre une gamelle  cause du prsident Hollande.




> Fillon semble quand mme le mieux plac pour dfoncer Le Pen


Moi je pense que c'est elle qui va le dfoncer et facilement. 
Elle va s'en doute lui rappeler qu'il a soutenu le "Non"  l'Europe  l'poque du referendum histoire de lui ressortir des casseroles, sa proche camaraderie avec Sarko et son programme compltement hallucinant.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est mon avis perso mais Fillon ne passera jamais avec un tel programme et la gauche va se prendre une gamelle  cause du prsident Hollande.


A supposer que l'conomie soit le moteur du vote en 2017. Tout indique que cela ne sera pas le cas, mais que la monte de l'islamisme, la crise migratoire, la faillite de la sphre mdiatique seront autant de facteurs cls. De mme que la remise en marche de l'arme. 

De plus, la campagne n'a pas encore rellement commenc et il reste six mois avant le premier tour. D'ici l, Fillon est contraint de ngocier avec Jupp ET Bayrou. Il va devoir remettre les pieds sur terre quitte  prendre des cours d'conomie. 




> Moi je pense que c'est elle qui va le dfoncer et facilement. 
> Elle va s'en doute lui rappeler qu'il a soutenu le "Non"  l'Europe  l'poque du referendum histoire de lui ressortir des casseroles, sa proche camaraderie avec Sarko et son programme compltement hallucinant.


C'est un risque d'autant plus que Fillon est un mou sans consistance et que les franais tolrent de moins en moins les parasites qui ont pass toute leur vie au crochet de la socit civile. J'avais oubli de mentionner cette casserole de plus, le retournement de veste en faveur de l'UE(R$$), qui dmontre si besoin est que Fillon n'a ni valeur, ni morale. 

Au vu de la conjoncture mondiale, on aurait bien besoin d'un diplomate  la tte du pays. Dommage que Dominique De Villepin ne se soit pas prsent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - Possibilit de se faire licencier comme pour rire (un simple restructuration d'entreprise et bye bye)


En fait le CDI va disparaitre, ce sont les ordres, a vient d'en haut.
Le nom restera peut tre, mais ce ne sera plus un vrai CDI comme avant.
L'UE va mettre a en place dans tous les pays membres.

C'est pas nouveau :






> La dmonstration parfaite d'un incomptence a gouverner !


Ok, mais a fonctionne aussi pour les rpublicains.
Est-ce que le bilan d'Hollande est rellement pire que celui de Sarkozy ?
C'est peut tre difficilement comparable.
En tout cas pour moi les deux ont trs mal gouvern le pays.

Bon aprs Sarkozy c'est le gars qui a cr 205 taxes et impts.
Celui qui a du battre le record de scandales.

Les types n'ont pas le charisme d'un prsident.
Je crois que pendant que Sarkozy tait au pouvoir sa femme a demand le divorce, il s'est remari avec une ancienne top modle, il a eu un enfant.
Quand t'es prsident tu bricoles pas comme a...

Hollande a gagn de la popularit  un moment, parce qu'il allait voir une femme en scooter.
Et pour une partie du peuple c'est relativement cool, ils se disent "au moins lui quand il va aux putes, il n'a pas besoin d'une limousine et de garde du corps".

En ce moment Hollande doit se dire "pourvu qu'il y ait une attaque terroriste entre aujourd'hui et le mois de Mai".
C'est la seule chose qui le fait remonter dans l'opinion publique...

Je ne crois pas que la politique ait toujours t aussi pourri.
Premirement les politiques ne devraient pas tre pote avec les mdias.
Hollande tranait souvent avec des "journalistes"...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Fillon semble quand mme le mieux plac pour dfoncer Le Pen, malgr l'inanit de son programme co dflationniste par nature et sa volont affiche de poursuivre le mme programme de dconstruction de l'cole que Peillon/NVB. Plusieurs facteurs entrent en jeu et le rsultat des primaires n'a vraiment, vraiment rien  voir avec l'conomie :
> 
> 1/ Jupp est un repris de justice ce qui fait trs mauvais genre aprs les annes Sarko, mme si les gens ont conscience qu'il a surtout port le chapeau pour pargner Chirac. Par contre les gens vont rapidement se souvenir que Fillon a t le complice du nabot pendant 5 ans (un exemple : loi Fillon sur les mutuelles d'entreprises, conflit d'intrt manifeste avec Malakoff-Mdric, comme par hasard dirige  l'poque par Guillaume Sarkozy).
> 2/ Fillon dveloppe une politique extrieure raliste (quilibre des grandes puissances) et se veut un peu plus indpendant du colonisateur anglo-saxon que Sarkhollande. Il prne la dsescalade avec la Russie, or la Russie est la seule grande puissance  lutter rellement contre le terrorisme islamique. Et accessoirement  dfendre les chrtiens d'orient.
> 3/ Fillon dveloppe une politique migratoire plus saine et plus cohrente (double peine, contrle des entres, politiques de quotas). Je ne pense pas que ce soit compatible avec les traits europens.
> 4/ Jupp est particulirement naf vis--vis des Frres Musulmans, ce qui lui a valu le surnom dgueulasse de "Ali Jupp" de la part de la fachosphre. Fillon promet de dgager les islamistes de France. Gageons qu'on ne tardera pas  lui rappeler que lui et Sarko ont vendu le pays au Qatar, donc aux frres. 
> 
> Le fait qu'il n'tait pas (encore) le candidat des mdias tait aussi un bon point. Les mdias n'avaient d'yeux que pour Jupp et ne s'intressaient qu'aux moulinets du traitre de Neuilly. Pendant ce temps, Fillon a labour le terrain trs loin de la politique-spectacle, en profitant des conseils de Stefanini, le magicien qui avait fait la campagne du Chi en 95.
> 
> ...


Les couteaux sont dj tirs entre la droite et le FN, les uns accusant le FN d'tre un nouveau parti gauchiste dirig par une reine des folles, les autres le monstre de la Sarthe d'tre clintonien, pro-migrants, contre les rtablissement des frontires. On va rire. 
Mais disons donc merci aux Cambadlis, barbus et autres dcrbrs du bulbe qui ont soutenu Jupp, LR vient de se constituer un beau trsor de guerre pour sa campagne. 
A force de faire de la thorie du genre et du mlange de genre, voila ce qui arrive.

Je lve mon verre de champagne  la gauche caviar qui nous offre ce magnifique moment, et dis aux petits, aux sans droits, aux petits patrons crass sous la cruaut bureaucratique, aux parias du systme, tenez bon nous arrivons.

Jupp parlons en. Il n'est en rien populaire hormis dans les maisons de retraite, rdactions et chez les technocrates. Il ne lui reste que le centre avec Bayrou, RamaYade... mais personne n'aime les perdants et avons-nous besoin de 5 annes supplmentaires d'immobilisme ?

Dominique De Villepin ? mais quand il fait un discours patriotique, cela sonne faux, avec sa voie fluette.

Ne reste donc  gauche que Grard Filoche. Je met de cot Mlenchon et Macron, les faux rebelles qui reprsentent surtout leur patrimoine immobilier.

Dflationiste ? il n'y a que les deux premires annes qui seront difficiles.

----------


## TallyHo

> Au vu de la conjoncture mondiale, on aurait bien besoin d'un diplomate  la tte du pays. Dommage que Dominique De Villepin ne se soit pas prsent.


P*tain ! Tu me l'as enlev de la bouche... J'en parlais justement hier avec des amis  ::): 




> Fillon c'est :
> - Travailler plus pour gagner moins.
> - Travailler plus longtemps.
> - Payer plus une partie de ses soins. ( l'amricaine quoi)
> - Payer tout plus cher au travers de la TVA+2. (pour Fillon : moins de pouvoir d'achat = croissance qui repart visiblement)
> - Possibilit de se faire licencier comme pour rire (un simple restructuration d'entreprise et bye bye)
> - 500 000 fonctionnaires en moins. (car c'tait visiblement trop rapides dans les hpitaux, dans les prfectures etc...)
> - Et bientt, baisse des salaires histoire d'tre comptitif ?
> - Baisse des charges sur les entreprise (a c'est bien et c'est pas trop tt ! Ce qui est con c'est que les entreprises se sont fait la malle depuis longtemps)C'est un nivelage vers le bas et le tout, au nom d'une soumission complte  l'Europe qu'on sait tous bancale !


Pour rsumer, c'est Sarko puissance 10  ::mrgreen:: 

Personnellement, un politicien est discrdit ds qu'il prononce les mots "plein emploi" et indirectement "croissance". On le sait trs bien que la croissance illimite n'existe pas. Comme on sait trs bien que la population augmente plus vite que la cration d'emplois et c'est sans compter les progrs en automatisation. Enfin on sait trs bien que le systme est fini et le seul fait de continuer  raisonner dans ce systme est discrditant  mes yeux.

Juste un exemple, la retraite. On la retarde de plus en plus, jusqu' quand ? Quand on devra travailler jusqu' 75 ans (ne rigolez pas, on y est presque, regardez le peu de temps qu'il a fallu pour passer de 60  65), on fera quoi aprs ? Ils sont juste en train de reculer l'chance de l'effondrement. La plupart n'ont pas compris que c'est le capitalisme qui tombe, qu'il faut revoir les notions de production, de travail, etc... Et je parle des retraites mais on pourrait parler d'un tas d'autre soucis lis au "systme" actuel, cologie, social, etc...

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> On la retarde de plus en plus, jusqu' quand ? Quand on devra travailler jusqu' 75 ans (ne rigolez pas, on y est presque, regardez le peu de temps qu'il a fallu pour passer de 60  65), *on fera quoi aprs ?*


Mourir !
Rapprocher l'age de la retraite le plus possible de l'age de la mort rgle tous les problmes et c'est exactement la solution qu'ils ont trouv pour nous. En faisant cela, il n'y a plus besoin de repousser le problme, il disparatra.




> La plupart n'ont pas compris que c'est le capitalisme qui tombe


C'est exactement ce que je disais  mon beau pre hier aprs midi. Je crois aussi qu'on arrive au bout du systme et comme tous les modles conomiques avant celui-ci, ils ont une fin.

Tout le monde tire sur la couette mais a ne rsoudra rien, elle est de plus en plus petite tout simplement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rapprocher l'age de la retraite le plus possible de l'age de la mort rgle tous les problmes et c'est exactement la solution qu'ils ont trouv pour nous.


La bonne nouvelle c'est que l'esprance de vie est en train de diminuer, c'est reconnu mme officiellement.
La gnration de vos parents va mourir plus vieux que votre gnration et la gnration de vos enfants devrait mourir plus jeune que votre gnration.
Si tout ce passe bien.

Cela dit faire bosser des vieux a ne rgle pas tout.
Le chmage continuera d'augmenter pendant encore trs longtemps.
Les entreprises vont continuer de fermer.

Les jeunes (diplm ou non), vont avoir de plus en plus de mal  trouver du travail.




> Je crois aussi qu'on arrive au bout du systme


Le systme capitaliste est mort.
C'est ultra simple, le capitalisme a besoin de croissance, on ne peut pas avoir une croissance illimit sur une plante a rserve limit.
Il y a quelques dizaines d'annes, chaque anne les familles gagnaient du pouvoir d'achat, aujourd'hui c'est l'inverse.

=====================
Mais bon pour repartir sur une bonne base, il faudrait un cataclysme mondiale...

Ceux qui ont les commandes ne font pas face aux ralits.
Ils impriment de l'argent et le donne  la finance pour qu'ils puissent entretenir leur bulle...

On ruine des pays entier pour sauver des banques...

----------


## Grogro

> Dflationiste ? il n'y a que les deux premires annes qui seront difficiles.


Pas que les deux premires annes. Il compte approfondir la politique suivie sans discontinuer depuis 1983. On a vu le rsultat. Wokay, comme les autres candidats seront vraisemblablement encore plus nuls que lui, Fillon pourra se montrer le moins pire d'entre tous. 

Aprs s'il fait rellement la TVA sociale, a peut avoir un impact positif sur le travail puisque les importations aussi financeront la scu. S'il compte juste augmenter la TVA de 2 points pour financer son programme, il va flinguer une consommation dj anmique pour rien. Va falloir qu'il clarifie rapidement ce point.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mourir !
> Rapprocher l'age de la retraite le plus possible de l'age de la mort rgle tous les problmes et c'est exactement la solution qu'ils ont trouv pour nous. En faisant cela, il n'y a plus besoin de repousser le problme, il disparatra.


Il ne disparaitra pas puisque tu es vieux  partir de 45-50 ans au niveau professionnel (ce n'est pas mon avis bien sur) et qu'on n'embauche plus les "sniors". Donc reculer l'ge de la retraite est une vraie fausse bonne solution  ::): 

Sinon pour continuer sur la droite et mme les autres, preuve en plus qu'il n'ont rien capt (ou qu'ils ne veulent rien capter)... Avez-vous beaucoup entendu le mot "cologie" dans leurs bouches ? Bien que je n'ai pas d'affinit avec lui, le seul qui en parle souvent c'est Mlenchon et aussi de l'conomie de la mer. Dans le sujet cologique, je le disais d'ailleurs, comment c'est possible d'avoir un pays entour de mer et de ne pas mettre la paquet l-dessus ? Notamment pour les nergies renouvelables. C'est juste incomprhensible qu'il soit le seul  parler de a...

----------


## Grogro

Tu es "trop vieux" sur le march de l'emploi ds 40 ans maintenant. Ben oui avec +15 ans d'exprience selon les grilles de salaire ils sont obligs de te rmunrer. Fini le travail  l'oeil. Et dans notre milieu c'est pire encore,  moins d'tre chef de projet ou consultant AMOA,  35 ans c'est trop vieux pour les SSII

Mais bientt grce  la magie du Mrch promu par Valls, Macron et Fillon, l'ingnieur smicard ad vitam aeternam.

Le suicide franais.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ok donc ce sera Fillon  la prsidentielle pour la droite. A mon avis, mauvais choix pour LR, car mme si leurs programmes sont trs similaires, Jupp rassemble beaucoup plus en dehors du parti. Je ne suis pas certain de la popularit de Fillon en dehors des durs de LR qui ont dcid de le mettre dans la course  llyse.
> Fillon, du coup, laisse un vide du centre (voire centre-gauche) au centre-droit. C'est une chance pour la gauche je pense, car beaucoup vont hsiter  voter pour un candidat  la fois aussi libral et conservateur que lui. Cependant a va aussi jouer en faveur du FN. Bref, a va tre rigolo.


Je pense qu contraire que fillon fait bien plus mal au FN que jupp. 
Jupp, c'est l'umps par excellence, le centriste mou qui fera la mme chose que hollande.

Fillon, c'est le bourgeois catho conservateur qui aime bien le bon franais... Bref, le type d'electeur tradittionnel du FN. 
Il a meme plus de lgitimit que Sarko pour cela, puisque lui il est du cru.

La, c'est la decision de la gauche qui est intresante, parce que si on a montebourg et mlenchon, ils vont s'echarps.
Si on a un valls, il va se ramasser.
Et au centre, on a macron candidat des mdias(pas bon en ce moment) et bayrou, qui grisonne beaucoup.

Mais y a un boulevard au centre aujourd'hui.




> Il ne disparaitra pas puisque tu es vieux  partir de 45-50 ans au niveau professionnel (ce n'est pas mon avis bien sur) et qu'on n'embauche plus les "sniors". Donc reculer l'ge de la retraite est une vraie fausse bonne solution 
> 
> Sinon pour continuer sur la droite et mme les autres, preuve en plus qu'il n'ont rien capt (ou qu'ils ne veulent rien capter)... Avez-vous beaucoup entendu le mot "cologie" dans leurs bouches ? Bien que je n'ai pas d'affinit avec lui, le seul qui en parle souvent c'est Mlenchon et aussi de l'conomie de la mer. Dans le sujet cologique, je le disais d'ailleurs, comment c'est possible d'avoir un pays entour de mer et de ne pas mettre la paquet l-dessus ? Notamment pour les nergies renouvelables. C'est juste incomprhensible qu'il soit le seul  parler de a...


ya aussi un effet kisscool.
Si tu augmente le nombre d'annuits, il y a peu de chance que les gens arrivent  les faire.
Donc ils partiront petit  petit avec de plus en plus de retraites avec dcote... et donc moins d'argent pay.
Si en plus tu considre qu'un RSA coute moins cher qu'une retraite pendant quelques annes... c'est boucl.


Par contyre,; ce qui me fait marr, c'est qu'on est toujours a vouloir partager le travail comme une ressource finie, ce qu'il n'est pas exactement...
Mais jamais aucun homme politique ne se lance pour dire, la retraite, c'est 3% de pertes, descendaons toutes les retraites de 3%, et c'est rsolu. Ca fait moins de 30 par mois en moyenne par retrait... pour tre  l'quilibre.
On pourrait mme les motiver sur le long terme a soutenir l'conomie et les gouvernement bon pour le pays en dfinissant comme regle de base qu'on partage le pactole collect, ni plus ni moins entre les retraits en adaptant la valeur du point tous les ans selon la collecte(donc selon l'conomie indirectement)

----------


## Grogro

> Par contyre,; ce qui me fait marr, c'est qu'on est toujours a vouloir partager le travail comme une ressource finie, ce qu'il n'est pas exactement...
> Mais jamais aucun homme politique ne se lance pour dire, la retraite, c'est 3% de pertes, descendaons toutes les retraites de 3%, et c'est rsolu. Ca fait moins de 30 par mois en moyenne par retrait... pour tre  l'quilibre.
> On pourrait mme les motiver sur le long terme a soutenir l'conomie et les gouvernement bon pour le pays en dfinissant comme regle de base qu'on partage le pactole collect, ni plus ni moins entre les retraits en adaptant la valeur du point tous les ans selon la collecte(donc selon l'conomie indirectement)


Dans un pays vieillissant suite aux politiques anti-nataliste et anti-famille suivies depuis les annes 70, les retraits deviennent le noyau dur de l'lectorat des deux grands partis. C'est galement la catgorie de population qui se dplace le plus aux urnes. C'est donc une population clientle  choyer, tant pis s'il faut niquer les travailleurs pour cela et faire exploser le chmage des seniors. Aprs nous, le dluge !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans un pays vieillissant suite aux politiques anti-nataliste et anti-famille suivies depuis les annes 70,


Heu ! Qu'entends-tu par anti-nataliste et anti-famille ? Parce que, j'ai plutt l'impression que c'tait le contraire, justement. Y a que rcemment que les aides  la natalit baisse et qu'il y a un virage dans la politique familiale.
Dans les annes 80/90 combien de familles on "fait le 3me" pour toucher la CAF ? Je connais pas mal de gens qui bnficiaient de facilits de devenir propritaire grce aux montants touchs par la CAF  la naissance du 3me gamin. Comme ces aides ne sont pas (n'taient pas, je ne sais pas si Hollande n'a pas touch  a ?) indexes sur le revenu, tout le monde profitait des largesses de l'tat en faveur de la natalit. 
Je te rappelle que la France a un des meilleurs taux de natalit de la zone Europe, ce que les politiques ont souvent prsent comme un succs.  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Heu ! Qu'entends-tu par anti-nataliste et anti-famille ? Parce que, j'ai plutt l'impression que c'tait le contraire, justement. Y a que rcemment que les aides  la natalit baisse et qu'il y a un virage dans la politique familiale.
> Dans les annes 80/90 combien de familles on "fait le 3me" pour toucher la CAF ? Je connais pas mal de gens qui bnficiaient de facilits de devenir propritaire grce aux montants touchs par la CAF  la naissance du 3me gamin. Comme ces aides ne sont pas (n'taient pas, je ne sais pas si Hollande n'a pas touch  a ?) indexes sur le revenu, tout le monde profitait des largesses de l'tat en faveur de la natalit. 
> Je te rappelle que la France a un des meilleurs taux de natalit de la zone Europe, ce que les politiques ont souvent prsent comme un succs.


Les aides pour les enfants sont rests les mme, sauf pour les trs haut revenus.

Ce qui a baiss, c'est quand hollande a plafonn le quotient familial au dessus de 6000 de revenus de mmoire.
Du coup, au dessus de 6000, on touche plus plein pot, mais une proportion.

Par contre, la politique familiale est trs nettement en faveur des plus riches, justement a cause de ce quotient qui coute normment en recette  l'tat alors que cet argent pourrait tre investi en crche pour bien plus d'efficacit. (une journe en crche coute obligatoirement moins cher qu'une journe de garde type nounou au global).

----------


## Invit

> Par contyre,; ce qui me fait marr, c'est qu'on est toujours a vouloir partager le travail comme une ressource finie, ce qu'il n'est pas exactement...


Ce qui est marrant c'est qu'il veut supprimer des postes par augmentation du temps de travail alors que a fait des annes qu'il dit que la diminution du temps de travail ne cre pas d'emploi. Je vois pas pourquoi a marcherait dans un sens et pas dans l'autre.

D'autant qu'il y a de nombreux secteurs de la fonction publique qui sont en sous-effectifs. Supprimer encore des postes va donc accrotre le recours au prestas privs et augmenter les dpenses.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais jamais aucun homme politique ne se lance pour dire, la retraite, c'est 3% de pertes, descendaons toutes les retraites de 3%, et c'est rsolu. Ca fait moins de 30 par mois en moyenne par retrait... pour tre  l'quilibre.
> On pourrait mme les motiver sur le long terme a soutenir l'conomie et les gouvernement bon pour le pays en dfinissant comme regle de base qu'on partage le pactole collect, ni plus ni moins entre les retraits en adaptant la valeur du point tous les ans selon la collecte(donc selon l'conomie indirectement)


Comme a on continue dans le tirage vers le bas puisque la collecte diminue dans un pays vieillissant. Ce qui est fou, et je ne dis pas a que pour ton propos, c'est qu'on nous a tellement habitu  nous culpabiliser qu'on en vient nous-mme  penser comme eux en rclamant le fouet. La preuve avec le succs de Fillon.

Si on en est l, c'est parce qu'il y a une course au profit hallucinante et au dtriment de tout, de l'exploitation des ressources jusqu' l'homme. On en est aujourd'hui  virer des gens uniquement par profit. Si il y a quelque chose  faire, ce serait dj  ce niveau l. Pour la Scu, mme rflexion, on paye pour les dgts de l'industrie de la malbouffe, des addictions, etc etc etc... 

Donc a commence  bien faire de tout le temps incriminer les gens et de leur en mettre plein la gueule... Et je crois qu'ils ont vraiment intrt  s'en rendre compte car, l aussi, les revenus  taxer ne sont pas illimits, d'autant plus qu'on est plutt tir vers le bas donc il y a un phnomne du serpent qui se mord la queue, la spirale quoi. Et quand les gens ont faim, attention...




> D'autant qu'il y a de nombreux secteurs de la fonction publique qui sont en sous-effectifs. Supprimer encore des postes va donc accrotre le recours au prestas privs et augmenter les dpenses.


Ils nous refont exactement le mme coup que la BdF.

----------


## Grogro

> Ce qui est marrant c'est qu'il veut supprimer des postes par augmentation du temps de travail alors que a fait des annes qu'il dit que la diminution du temps de travail ne cre pas d'emploi. Je vois pas pourquoi a marcherait dans un sens et pas dans l'autre.
> 
> D'autant qu'il y a de nombreux secteurs de la fonction publique qui sont en sous-effectifs. Supprimer encore des postes va donc accrotre le recours au prestas privs et augmenter les dpenses.


Ca dpend comment il compte s'y prendre. Thoriquement, tant donn qu'il semblerait qu'il y ait 1 200 000 dpart  la retraite d'ici 2022 dans la fonction publique son calcul pourrait tre jouable et il a une marge de manoeuvre pour rduire la masse salariale. 
Mais le diable se cache toujours dans les dtails. Au cour de ses annes en tant que premier sinistre, il a flingu l'arme, les forces de l'ordre, les douanes, le trsor public, l'ducation nationale, l'enseignement suprieur/la recherche, et les hpitaux. Autrement dit les forces vives de la fonction publique. 
Pendant ce temps, les collectivit locales ont drap en plein clientlisme (les mmes qui ont multipli les PPP et les emprunts toxiques) et ont multipli les emplois fictifs. C'est juridiquement compliqu de reprendre de placer sous tutelle les collectivits locales mme si cela serait salutaire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pas que les deux premires annes. Il compte approfondir la politique suivie sans discontinuer depuis 1983. On a vu le rsultat. Wokay, comme les autres candidats seront vraisemblablement encore plus nuls que lui, Fillon pourra se montrer le moins pire d'entre tous. 
> 
> Aprs s'il fait rellement la TVA sociale, a peut avoir un impact positif sur le travail puisque les importations aussi financeront la scu. S'il compte juste augmenter la TVA de 2 points pour financer son programme, il va flinguer une consommation dj anmique pour rien. Va falloir qu'il clarifie rapidement ce point.


Non, les deux annes ce sera pour briser les syndicats et leur supprimer tout financement de l'tat.

La hausse de la TVA sera amortie par la baisse des charges (en thorie, car les dettes souveraines arriveront bientt  maturit).
Mieux vaut une diminution des charges sur le travail, pour un rapatriement de l'appareil productif et une diminution des imports. Vous savez, l'conomie n'est un jeu  somme nulle et les fonctionnaires ne travaillent pas aux exportations.
Il y a deux manire d'augmenter son salaire, donc sa consommation, par les formations ou le changement d'entreprise. Mais pour les opportunits de changement d'entreprise, on repassera.

Depuis 1983, les charges sociales et le poids de l'tat n'ont cesss de crotre... et les dpenses de consommation de baisser. Et oui, a coute cher les cadeaux aux vieux comme la retraite  60 ans, et en plus ils votent  droite (quelle ironie...)
Rappelons que notre bon monsieur Ayrault a augment tous les taux de TVA... aprs que Hollande ait abrog la TVA sociale.

De toute faon, ce genre de mesurettes ne changera strictement rien  la situation. 
Donc j'attends de voir le programme conomique de la gauche: sans doute nous proposer 2  3 millions de nouveaux fonctionnaires et d'emplois aids pour faire baisser le chmage...

L'alternative conomique est celle prne par certains extrmes (un monsieur chauve, un directeur de recherche, et une certaine dame), mais pas sur que les franais soient prt  suivre. 
Alors qu'il faudrait les deux.
Pendant ce temps, les italiens vont peut-tre faire sauter le souffl... la question est donc de bien se placer.





> Fillon, c'est le bourgeois catho conservateur qui aime bien le bon franais... Bref, le type d'electeur traditionnel du FN.


Passons sur le jugement  l'emporte pice d'un expatri.. je me permet de te rappeler que l'lecteur type du FN est un jeune ouvrier ou employ ayant fait peu d'tudes. 
Bref, toute cette catgorie de personne oublie par cette gauche socitale trop occupe  courir derrire les minorits, en en oubliant son projet social.
La gauche a trahi et est venu l'heure de l'addition.




> Tu es "trop vieux" sur le march de l'emploi ds 40 ans maintenant. Ben oui avec +15 ans d'exprience selon les grilles de salaire ils sont obligs de te rmunrer. Fini le travail  lil. Et dans notre milieu c'est pire encore,  moins d'tre chef de projet ou consultant AMOA,  35 ans c'est trop vieux pour les SSII


Et bien, devient chef de projet, dba, consultant, ce n'est pas une honte, il n'y a pas de sot mtier.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il y a deux manire d'augmenter son salaire, donc sa consommation, par les formations ou le changement d'entreprise.


Prendre le salaire n'a aucun sens, il vaut mieux raisonner en niveau de vie. Et si on fait a, il y a bien plus de solutions que tu ne le dis :

- Meilleure rpartition du profit
- Baisse des prix
- Consommation plus raisonne
- Etc...

L'chec actuel est du  l'obstination des "lites"  vouloir rester dans ce systme et de ne pas changer de cadre de pense. Tant qu'on sera dans ce schma, on sera toujours plus ou moins dans la merde et a ne s'arrangera pas. Tiens... Je te prends tout de suite le pari qu'aprs le prochain Prsident, ce sera pire et on sera perdant. Et je te prends mme le pari pour le successeur et encore celui d'aprs. Les gens cherchent une Providence dans un systme en rupture.

----------


## ManusDei

> 4/ Jupp est particulirement naf vis--vis des Frres Musulmans, ce qui lui a valu le surnom dgueulasse de "Ali Jupp" de la part de la fachosphre.


C'est l qu'on voit que "calmoniez, calomniez, il en restera bien quelque chose" est toujours d'actualit.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous parlez de politique en France, mais vous ne mentionnez jamais l'UE.
Alors que l'UE a plus de pouvoir sur la France que le prsident et le reste du gouvernement.
Bref.

Je voudrais citer quelques titres de news :
Le jeu des 7 diffrences entre le Front national et Jean-Luc Mlenchon (mais surtout celui des 99 ressemblances...)
Je ne sais pas ce qu'a fait Mlenchon, mais apparemment il n'est plus soutenu par les mdias comme avant.
Il a du faire quelque chose de bien pour tre compar avec l'horreur du FN.

change glacial entre Jean-Luc /url]Mlenchon et Daniel Cohn-Bendit: Va te faire voir
Ce n'tait pas un clash, ce n'tait pas glacial.
Mlenchon ne veut juste pas se retrouver associer avec Daniel Cohn-Bendit (qui vhicule une trs mauvaise image et qui n'est pas aim par le public).
Il a juste dit qu'il tait mal  l'aise de se faire tutoyer par Cohn-Bendit, et on le comprend... (mme si ils taient sans doute pote  un certain moment)
Je ne comprend mme pas pourquoi des gars comme Cohn-Bendit ont accs aux mdias...

Valls "candidat  la primaire mme si Hollande lest"?
a fait 5 ans que tout le monde sait que Valls et Hollande seront candidat  la primaire du parti socialiste, pourquoi les mdias ont l'air choqu ?
C'tait sre que a allait ce passer comme a...
D'ailleurs comme d'habitude Hollande a fait truquer les statistiques du chmage, parce qu'un jour il a dit que si le chmage ne diminuait pas il ne se prsenterait pas aux primaires.
Et apparemment c'est plus facile de faire truquer des statistiques que de tenir une promesse.

Valls est encore moins populaire qu'Hollande, normalement il ne devrait pas gagner.
Les gens ont oubli Valls, parce que les mdias ont beaucoup parl de Macron.

----------


## Zirak

> Vous parlez de politique en France, mais vous ne mentionnez jamais l'UE.
> Alors que l'UE a plus de pouvoir sur la France que le prsident et le reste du gouvernement.
> Bref.


Ptet parce que l'on parle des prsidentielles franaises, et que cela n'a rien  voir avec l'UE ?

Ou tu vas nous sortir que c'est l'UE qui crit les programmes des diffrents candidats ?


Et puis bon, tu critiques suffisamment l'UE pour tout le forum, pas besoin de nous, les quotas sont atteints...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou tu vas nous sortir que c'est l'UE qui crit les programmes des diffrents candidats ?


a ne fonctionne pas comme a.
C'est juste que l'UE impose beaucoup de lois et que la marge de manuvre du gouvernement se rapetisse.
On va dire que la France c'est un bateau, la politique c'est le gouvernail et le gouvernement c'est le capitaine et ben le gouvernail ne peut pas bouger parce que l'UE l'a bloqu.

Si un parti politique, arrive avec un super programme pour redresser la France, il ne pourra pas le mettre en place  cause de l'UE.
L'UE nous tire tous vers le fond (comme une ancre), d'ailleurs on risque de bientt entendre parler de l'Italie...
Voil a faisait longtemps que j'avais pas parl de l'UE, maintenant c'est fini...
C'est quand mme un truc important dans la politique du pays.

====
Jaqcues Chirac, 84 ans aujourd'hui, s'est rjoui de la dfaite de Nicolas Sarkozy
On dirait que Chirac est plus proche d'Hollande que de Sarkozy.

----------


## ManusDei

Tant que tu ne seras pas capable de comprendre le poids et le fonctionnement du Conseil de l'UE a ne sert  rien de parler UE avec toi. 
C'est comme jouer aux checs avec un pigeon.

----------


## Zirak

> L'UE nous tire tous vers le fond (comme une ancre), d'ailleurs on risque de bientt entendre parler de l'Italie...


Il suffit de lire le programme de la plupart des candidats pour se rendre compte que l'on va vers le fond, avec ou sans UE.

C'est a qui ne rentre pas dans ta tte : 99,99% des politiciens franais, ont le mme but que l'UE, donc sortir de l'UE, ne changera rien...

Ah si, le prsident aura plus de pouvoir pour appliquer son programme, qui est une copie conforme de ce que fait l'UE, c'est vrai que cela sera vraiment diffrent...


Suffit de lire les programmes de Fillon ou Jupp, pour voir que le bien-tre du peuple n'est pas leur proccupation, et que cela va compltement dans la direction de ce que fait l'UE en gnral.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Comme a on continue dans le tirage vers le bas puisque la collecte diminue dans un pays vieillissant. Ce qui est fou, et je ne dis pas a que pour ton propos, c'est qu'on nous a tellement habitu  nous culpabiliser qu'on en vient nous-mme  penser comme eux en rclamant le fouet. La preuve avec le succs de Fillon.
> 
> Si on en est l, c'est parce qu'il y a une course au profit hallucinante et au dtriment de tout, de l'exploitation des ressources jusqu' l'homme. On en est aujourd'hui  virer des gens uniquement par profit. Si il y a quelque chose  faire, ce serait dj  ce niveau l. Pour la Scu, mme rflexion, on paye pour les dgts de l'industrie de la malbouffe, des addictions, etc etc etc... 
> 
> Donc a commence  bien faire de tout le temps incriminer les gens et de leur en mettre plein la gueule... Et je crois qu'ils ont vraiment intrt  s'en rendre compte car, l aussi, les revenus  taxer ne sont pas illimits, d'autant plus qu'on est plutt tir vers le bas donc il y a un phnomne du serpent qui se mord la queue, la spirale quoi. Et quand les gens ont faim, attention...
> 
> 
> Ils nous refont exactement le mme coup que la BdF.


En fait, je pense qu'on a 3 points importants : 
 - les vieux sont les premiers votants
 - les vieux n'en ont pas grand chose a faire de l'conomie, ils profitent de la mondialisation(produits peu cher) ont des biens immobiliers(forme de rente), une retraite garantie quelque soit les crises conomiques que traversent le pays, et ils demandent et obtiennet beaucoup en terme de scurit. Mme au niveau local, je me souviens qu'un maire nous expliquait que l'on ne pouvait pas facher les vieux parce qu'ils votaient et avaient un pouvoir de nuisance important, contrairement aux jeunes qui devraient engranger le max de soutien mais qui en tant trop gentil et pas assez  l'isoloir en devenaient des objectifs secondaires.
 - ils ne payeront jamais leurs dettes ou les dettes cre pour soutenir leur niveau de vie

Si leur retraite est associe  la collecte, tu peux etre sur qu'on les trouvera moins motiv par des programmes de baisses de charge(donc baisse de la collecte) ou le transfert du budget de l'tat  la police.
Ils seront surement plus intress par un systme qui cr de l'emploi, donc qui colecte plus en augmentant le nombre d'actifs.(et donc qui paye plus pour eux)




> Passons sur le jugement  l'emporte pice d'un expatri.. je me permet de te rappeler que l'lecteur type du FN est un jeune ouvrier ou employ ayant fait peu d'tudes. 
> Bref, toute cette catgorie de personne oublie par cette gauche socitale trop occupe  courir derrire les minorits, en en oubliant son projet social.
> La gauche a trahit et est venu l'heure de l'addition.


Ce que tu dcris, ce n'est pas l'electeur traditionnel du FN, c'est un electeur nouveau et desabus.
Traditionnellement(j'enteds il y a plus de 5 ans en arrire) le FN est un parti de bourgois catho reac. 

Le "tournant" ouvrier est assez recent et beaucoup encourag par marine quand son pre lui avaient une bvision tellement librale que fillon passse pour un saint.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on va vers le fond, avec ou sans UE.


L'UE n'aide clairement pas...




> 99,99% des politiciens franais, ont le mme but que l'UE, donc sortir de l'UE, ne changera rien....


Il suffit de quitter l'UE et d'xterminer l'intgralit de la classe politique franaise. (et d'autres classes...)
Faire une rvolution, repartir sur une base saine.

Quand un ordinateur est rempli de merde, au bout d'un moment il n'y a pas le choix il faut le formater.
Et aprs tout fonctionnera beaucoup mieux.

Les lites de notre nation sont des malwares install depuis des dcennies qui se multiplient entre eux.
Ils font ralentir le systme dexploitation qu'est notre nation.

====
Les gens devraient commencer  en avoir marre des politiciens qui ont le mme programme que celui de l'UE.
Faut aller vers autre chose.

La France est un grand pays, elle devrait jouer un rle international (comme avant) et pas tre coinc dans une petite union...

----------


## GrandFather

Moi, je trouve le programme conomique de Fillon d'une ingniosit folle. Rflchissez-y: si l'on veut atteindre le nombre de 500.000 suppressions de postes de fonctionnaire sans vider les hpitaux, les commissariats et les coles, il n'y a pas d'autres solutions que d'en embaucher au pralable ! Du coup, baisse du chmage ! Je suis surpris que personne n'y ait pens auparavant...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

> Ce que tu dcris, ce n'est pas l'electeur traditionnel du FN, c'est un electeur nouveau et desabus.
> Traditionnellement(j'enteds il y a plus de 5 ans en arrire) le FN est un parti de bourgois catho reac. 
> 
> Le "tournant" ouvrier est assez recent et beaucoup encourag par marine quand son pre lui avaient une bvision tellement librale que fillon passse pour un saint.


Quand le patriarche a cre le FN dans les annes 70, la seule chose qui pouvait unir les extrmes droites (particulirement diverses et pas spcialement compatibles entres-elles) tait l'anti-communisme sur fond de guerre froide. Le FN tait donc logiquement pro-amricain dans les annes 80 et l'idologie de Reagan tait dfendue. Cette ligne est depuis illustre par le Club de l'Horloge, des blaireaux qui se prtendent "libraux-conservateurs" en n'ayant jamais rien compris ni au conservatisme, ni aux libralismes. le FN a toujours fait le grand cart depuis 40 ans. Si tu veux, trs proche des nationalistes arabes dans les annes 70 (les ennemis d'Israel sont mes amis), ultra sionistes dans les annes 80, de nouveau antismites dans les annes 90, et vers la fin des annes 2000 Chauprade a tent un rapprochement avec les nationalistes juifs sur fond de choc des civilisations. 
On trouvait surtout au FN des artisans, commerants, petits entrepreneurs (le noyau dur du poujadisme dans les annes 50), et dj la frange la plus priphrique de l'ancienne classe ouvrire blanche dclasse par la fermeture des usines.

La bourgeoisie catho a toujours massivement vot pour la droite classique, pas pour le front national. Dans le grand ouest les cathos ont mme longtemps vot  gauche.

----------


## GrandFather

> La bourgeoisie catho a toujours massivement vot pour la droite classique, pas pour le front national. Dans le grand ouest les cathos ont mme longtemps vot  gauche.


Certes, mais il y a toujours eu des accointances entre la frange la plus intgriste de cette bourgeoisie et le FN, tout comme avec l'Action franaise, pour laquelle les diatribes anti-rpublicaines de Lepen pre constituaient une douce musique... La situation est peut-tre plus ambigu aujourd'hui.

----------


## pmithrandir

> On trouvait surtout au FN des artisans, commerants, petits entrepreneurs (le noyau dur du poujadisme dans les annes 50), et dj la frange la plus priphrique de l'ancienne classe ouvrire blanche dclasse par la fermeture des usines.
> 
> La bourgeoisie catho a toujours massivement vot pour la droite classique, pas pour le front national. Dans le grand ouest les cathos ont mme longtemps vot  gauche.


Poujadisme... c'est ce mot que je cherche depuis hier qui voulait pas sortir  ::): 

Aprs, un artisan / comercant / entrepreneur... ca ressemble beaucoup a un bourgeois quand mme...

Ce que je voulais surtout dire, c'est que le FN a toujours t trs catho par oppositions aux autres religions. Je pense par exemple sur les questions des moeurs ou la droite est devenue pro avortement, pro pillule, ok avec la contraception, le planning familial, etc... Les reac n'avaient plus vraiment d'autre portes tendard que christine boutin  ou le FN avant la manif pour tous.
Donc ici, je pense que fillon va leur en piquer pas mal.

----------


## GPPro

Tu oublies le hraut de la Vende, j'ai nomm Philippe De Villiers ! Prcurseur de Boutin, fondateur du puy du fou (le disneyland des cathos)

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous n'tes pas sympa damalgamer les catholiques dans le mme ensemble politique...
Ou alors il faut mieux prciser ce que vous appelez "cathos".

En ralit il n'y a pas plus de catholiques qui votent  droite que de catholiques qui votent  gauche...
Selon comme on regarde c'est la religion la plus souple.
Ils tolrent tout. (par rapport aux autres religions)

Aprs j'ai peut tre mal compris et vous parlez d'une infime minorit dans l'ensemble des catholiques.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Vous n'tes pas sympa damalgamer les catholiques dans le mme ensemble politique...
> Ou alors il faut mieux prciser ce que vous appelez "cathos".
> 
> En ralit il n'y a pas plus de catholiques qui votent  droite que de catholiques qui votent  gauche...
> Selon comme on regarde c'est la religion la plus souple.
> Ils tolrent tout. (par rapport aux autres religions)
> 
> Aprs j'ai peut tre mal compris et vous parlez d'une infime minorit dans l'ensemble des catholiques.


Excuse moi, je parle plutot des catho convaincus. ceux qui pensent que la loi de dieu est au dessus de la loi des hommes, etc...

----------


## Zirak

> Ils tolrent tout. (par rapport aux autres religions)


Ou pas...

Il ne faut pas confondre ce qui est tolr par la religion elle-mme, et ce qui est tolr dans la vie de tous les jours par des "cathos", qui ne le sont que par tradition familiale, mais qui ne sont pas vraiment pratiquants et qui n'appliquent plus tout un tas de prceptes prns par celle-ci car ils sont dpasss.

Les cathos "pur et dur" intgristes, sont tout aussi intolrants que dans les autres religions.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu oublies le hraut de la Vende, j'ai nomm Philippe De Villiers ! Prcurseur de Boutin, fondateur du puy du fou (le disneyland des cathos)


Autant je suis d'accord avec toi pour De Villiers, autant, je dirais que la seule chose qu'il ait russi, c'est le Puy du Fou. a n'a rien d'un parc d'attraction pro-catholique, dsol. De plus, pour le dpartement de la Vende, c'est une excellente vitrine.

----------


## Zirak

Comme quoi, de toutes faons, ce problme d'UMPS et des paroles creuses, ce n'est pas rcent : 





 ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> ceux qui pensent que la loi de dieu est au dessus de la loi des hommes, etc...


Ils sont combien ?
4 ?
Bon aprs la loi de Dieu, c'est pas un truc terrible, en gros il a dit : ne tue pas, ne vole pas, n'essaie pas de te taper la femme de ton pote, etc.




> Les cathos "pur et dur" intgristes, sont tout aussi intolrants que dans les autres religions.


Sans doute, mais ils sont une infinit (que ce soit compar au nombre de catholiques total en France, ou compar au nombre des intgristes d'autre religion).

Le clerg est super soft.
J'ai dj vu des prtes  la TV, ils n'taient pas :
- contre le mariage homosexuel
- contre le prservatif
- contre le re mariage
- etc (ils sont progressiste comme vous dite)

Mme le pape Franois fait des blagues, il parait qu'il a dit qu'il baptiserait des extraterrestres si l'occasion de prsentait...

======
Bon si vous dite qu'il y a des catholiques intgristes, ok, mais perso j'en ai jamais vu.
Et je ne pense pas qu'ils reprsentent un nombre si important.
Ni qu'ils votent pour le mme parti.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Bon si vous dite qu'il y a des catholiques intgristes, ok, mais perso j'en ai jamais vu.
> Et je ne pense pas qu'ils reprsentent un nombre si important.
> Ni qu'ils votent pour le mme parti.


A la manif pour tous par exemple.

----------


## Zirak

On pourrait parler de Christine Boutin et de son parti aussi.

Mais bon, c'est quand mme bizarre qu'un parti politique existe depuis 15 ans (si on prend en compte ses premires appellations )pour reprsenter des gens qui n'existent mme pas... 

Et surtout, d'o viennent ces 1.19% aux prsidentielles de 2002, puisque les cathos intgristes sont une chimre ? 


Et niveau tolrance, on pourrait parler des appels des cathos  faire fermer le Hellfest, ou pire encore, quand ils vont directement sur le site du festival pour dgrader les quipements ? Effectivement, c'est une belle preuve d'ouverture.  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Certes, mais il y a toujours eu des accointances entre la frange la plus intgriste de cette bourgeoisie et le FN, tout comme avec l'Action franaise, pour laquelle les diatribes anti-rpublicaines de Lepen pre constituaient une douce musique... La situation est peut-tre plus ambigu aujourd'hui.


On parle l d'une frange marginale qui est plus reprsente dans le bassin parisien que dans l'ouest. A l'ouest, les catholiques les plus rigides sont bien plus proches de Philippe de Villiers, toujours fidles au pape. Souvent tradis, mais intgrs  lglise. D'autant plus que Benot XVI a finement manuvr en reconnaissant le rite en latin.

Sinon Maurras n'a toujours t qu'une lointaine inspiration culturelle pour le FN. L'extrme droite, c'est encore plus compliqu que l'extrme gauche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> A la manif pour tous par exemple.


L'intgralit des citoyens qui ont manifest n'taient pas catholique...
Il y avait un paquet d'athe.

Et il aurait pu y avoir encore plus de musulmans, puisqu'en rgle gnral si tu prends 100 000 franais catholiques et que tu prends 100 000 franais musulmans, et tu leur demandes ce qu'ils pensent du mariage pour tous, y'aura plus de franais musulman contre que de franais catholique.




> Et niveau tolrance, on pourrait parler des appels des cathos  faire fermer le Hellfest, ou pire encore, quand ils vont directement sur le site du festival pour dgrader les quipements ?


Vous prenez un groupe minuscule de personnes et vous en fait une gnralit.

Il y a des milliers de catholiques qui participent au HellFest...
Et vous mettez l'accent, sur 3 ou 4 personnes qui ne sont pas content...

----------


## halaster08

@thierrybenji

Et les prires cathos dans la rue c'tait des musulmans et des athes a aussi?
Faut arrter de te voiler la face, oui les intgriste cathos a existe et ils ne sont certainement pas moins nombreux que les intgristes des autres religions, oui ils sont aussi cons que les autre intgristes.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu oublies le hraut de la Vende, j'ai nomm Philippe De Villiers ! Prcurseur de Boutin, fondateur du puy du fou (le disneyland des cathos)


Philippe De Villiers n'est pas et n'a jamais t au front national. Si tu veux parler dextrme droite catholique, oui lui en est.

Si je me souviens bien Philippot a rcemment proposer d'interdire de porter croix autour du cou dans cette histoire de burkini.
Mais le FN tapera toujours sur les minorits religieuses (selon l'humeur du moment)... ce qui n'en fait pas un parti catholique.

Sur BFMTV hier soir, Malek Boutih portait la cocarde tricolore et appelle MoiJe  partir. Le dbut du commencement de l'hypothse d'un rassemblement ?




> Faut arrter de te voiler la face, oui les intgriste cathos a existe et ils ne sont certainement pas moins nombreux que les intgristes des autres religions, oui ils sont aussi cons que les autre intgristes.


Cons peut-tre mais dangereux, certainement moins

----------


## Zirak

> Vous prenez un groupe minuscule de personnes et vous en fait une gnralit.


Ah bon ? t'as des chiffres pour dire que c'est un groupe minuscule de personnes ?

Et toi, cela ne te gne pourtant pas de gnraliser sur les musulmans juste en dessous...





> Il y a des milliers de catholiques qui participent au HellFest...
> Et vous mettez l'accent, sur 3 ou 4 personnes qui ne sont pas content...


Y'a mme des millions de catholiques qui vont au Hellfest...

3 ou 4 personnes ? Srieux arrte de l'ouvrir sur des sujets o tu n'y connais strictement rien, c'est de plus en plus ridicule.

----------


## r0d

> En ralit il n'y a pas plus de catholiques qui votent  droite que de catholiques qui votent  gauche...


Je me demande si tu vis dans un univers parallle ou si c'est un problme de smantique.
Je baigne depuis 20 ans dans "l'univers de l'extrme gauche" (partis, associations, etc.), et je t'assure que la proportion de catholiques y est infiniment plus faible que la moyenne nationale. 
Aprs, pour le PS, je n'en ai aucune ide.




> Selon comme on regarde c'est la religion la plus souple.


D'autres religions sont bien plus souples. Par exemple le soufisme, qui est une branche de l'Islam.
Mais si ta connaissance des religions se limite  celles qui sont constamment exhibes dans les mdias, alors c'est sr que le catholicisme n'est pas le pire du bestiaire.

----------


## r0d

> Y'a mme des millions de catholiques qui vont au Hellfest...


Ils y vont pour prier...
Je me souviens d'une fois, je sais plus quelle anne, les cathos du coin s'taient rassembls le premier jour du festival et avaient form une chane de prire pour... je sais plus trop pour quoi en fait. Il avait plu ensuite, et ils venaient sur les forums pour dire que c'tait grce  eux...
Ils avaient mme failli russir  le faire annuler une fois, en mettant la pression sur les autorits locales  ::cfou::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ils avaient mme failli russir  le faire annuler une fois, en mettant la pression sur les autorits locales


Ca doit dater un peu, car le maire LR de Clisson a dfendu le Hellfest contre ses lus rgionaux dernirement.

----------


## r0d

> Ca doit dater un peu, car le maire LR de Clisson a dfendu le Hellfest contre ses lus rgionaux dernirement.


C'tait dans les annes 2010 je crois. Peut-tre mme avant, j'arrive pas  retrouver l'info.
J'ai trouv a par contre: http://www.rtl.fr/culture/futur/le-h...ues-7772759097

Intressant; j'ai trouv a aussi: http://www.cite-catholique.org/viewt...4688cbca8da8bf

----------


## Invit

> Ca doit dater un peu, car le maire LR de Clisson a dfendu le Hellfest contre ses lus rgionaux dernirement.


Et le cas Hellfest n'est pas forcment le meilleur, une grande partie qui se plaignent ne sont pas catholiques, ce sont juste des personnes qui n'en peuvent plus de la nuisance sonore du rendez-vous.
Aprs, je ne peux pas vous dire si ils se rassemblent contre le hellfest ou chacun dans son coin...

----------


## Zirak

> Ca doit dater un peu, car le maire LR de Clisson a dfendu le Hellfest contre ses lus rgionaux dernirement.


Bah c'est comme d'hab, ceux qui gueule le plus, ne sont pas les premiers concerns. 

Vu le fric que le festival rapporte  la ville, tu m'tonnes que le maire le dfende, ceux qui veulent le faire fermer ne doivent mme pas habiter  Clisson...

J'avais discuter avec des vieux qui habitaient juste  ct du site quand j'y tais, mme eux en avait rien  foutre, les plus "rfractaires" disaient que cela ne durait qu'un week-end, qu'ils prvoyaient en consquence et qu'il fallait bien que jeunesse se passe...


@orygynz : et ceux qui se plaignent des nuisances sonores, on a vrifi qu'ils habitaient bien dans le coin ? Car soit j'ai vraiment eu du bol sur les quelques maisons o je suis tomb pour discuter, soit a sent le truc mont de toutes pices. En tous cas sur place, j'ai eu le discours inverse et ce n'est pas si vieux que a (moins de 5 ans).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ils y vont pour prier...
> Je me souviens d'une fois, je sais plus quelle anne, les cathos du coin s'taient rassembls le premier jour du festival et avaient form une chane de prire pour... je sais plus trop pour quoi en fait. Il avait plu ensuite, et ils venaient sur les forums pour dire que c'tait grce  eux...
> Ils avaient mme failli russir  le faire annuler une fois, en mettant la pression sur les autorits locales


Alleluia, pas de messe satanique en terre du Christ

----------


## Invit

> @orygynz : et ceux qui se plaignent des nuisances sonores, on a vrifi qu'ils habitaient bien dans le coin ? Car soit j'ai vraiment eu du bol sur les quelques maisons o je suis tomb pour discuter, soit a sent le truc mont de toutes pices. En tous cas sur place, j'ai eu le discours inverse et ce n'est pas si vieux que a (moins de 5 ans).


Honntement, je ne matrise pas assez le sujet pour te rpondre, j'ai vu a dans un reportage. 
C'tait bien des familles dans des lotissements non loin du site, ils faisaient venir les mdias pour montrer le nombre de dcibels, etc... Plusieurs voisins excds qui partaient en "vacances" le temps du festival ...

Aprs, a ne m'tonne pas que tu trouves des gens qui s'en foutent, et qu'un l'inverse a drange... Si j'tais  la place des familles interrogs, a passerait peut-tre une anne ou 2 mais l, la personne avait un enfant assez jeune et srieux, tu entendais dans la maison les "boum boum boum" (je sais plus jusqu' quelle heure)  ::mouarf:: 
Mais de mmoire, le reportage n'tait pas  charge, il montrait les 2 cts et des gens qui taient contents... C'tait juste pour dire que les anti-hellfest ne sont pas forcment des cathos qui rejettent le style du festival...

----------


## micka132

> Et niveau tolrance, on pourrait parler des appels des cathos  faire fermer le Hellfest, ou pire encore, quand ils vont directement sur le site du festival pour dgrader les quipements ? Effectivement, c'est une belle preuve d'ouverture.


C'est marrant toujours cette faon de parler de tolrance comme si c'tait simple et si c'etait necessaire sur tous les thmes sous peine dtre globalement un intolrant.
Prsent comme a c'est devoir fermer sa gueule sur *TOUS* les sujets qui nous font chier...

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est marrant toujours cette faon de parler de tolrance comme si c'tait simple et si c'etait necessaire sur tous les thmes sous peine dtre globalement un intolrant.
> Prsent comme a c'est devoir fermer sa gueule sur *TOUS* les sujets qui nous font chier...


Non non tu n'as pas besoin d'tre tolrant avec les cons, les homophobes, les machos, les xnophobes, ...

----------


## micka132

> Non non tu n'as pas besoin d'tre tolrant avec les cons, les homophobes, les machos, les xnophobes, ...


C'est exactement dans ce genre de cas que l'on peut faire preuve de tolrance...respecter ce qui pour x raisons on n'aime pas.
Mais c'est tellement plus facile de se moquer des autres sur des sujets auxquels on est indiffrent  :8-): .

----------


## Grogro

> Non, les deux annes ce sera pour briser les syndicats et leur supprimer tout financement de l'tat.


Quels syndicats ? Les monstres de bureaucratie comme la CFDT ou la palo CGT qui travaillent depuis toujours la main dans la main avec l'Etat et le patronat,  se partager la manne du paritarisme ? Le MEDEF, CGPME, UIMM qui sont la cause n1 de la perte de comptitivit du pays ? La FNSEA et ses satellites qui doivent tre dmantels avant de pouvoir reconstruire une agriculture franaise soutenable, saine, et comptitive ? Tous ? 

Pour info, les syndicats traditionnels n'ont plus aucun poids et sont rests  la traine de tous les mouvements sociaux des 10 dernires annes, totalement dpasss par des mouvements totalement atypiques issus de la base (cf. rcemment la rvolte des policiers et l'apathie de leurs syndicats corrompus). Et les structures syndicales qui percent sont novatrices et apolitiques.  




> La hausse de la TVA sera amortie par la baisse des charges (en thorie, car les dettes souveraines arriveront bientt  maturit).
> Mieux vaut une diminution des charges sur le travail, pour un rapatriement de l'appareil productif et une diminution des imports.


J'avais pris la TVA sociale pour un nime cadeau patronal au dtriment des travailleurs en 2011, dans la ligne de la politique suivie depuis 2001 (et responsable de l'explosion de l'endettement). Avec le recul, clairement, a peut marcher si tu baisse galement les cotisations patronales et les cotisations salariales. Reste  voir quelle solution sera retenue, sachant que l'impact sur les finances publiques a peu de chances d'tre positif tant que les fraudes  la TVA seront aussi massives et aussi impunies. Pour info, la fraude  la TVA c'est 50 milliards chaque anne. Donc pour moi, en 2016, la TVA sociale c'est un "oui, mais". 

En matire de fiscalit, on a surtout besoin de stabilit, de cohrence et de lisibilit. Fillon a cre plus de 200 taxes et impts en 5 ans, tout en distribuant des charrettes d'argent public aux copains de Sarko. Il a un pass, et son pass est celui de quelqu'un qui n'est pas foncirement indcent comme peuvent l'tre un Cop, un Cambadlis ou un Sarko, mais qui a reni toutes ses valeurs gaullistes et souverainistes et qui est rest le complice de Sarko pendant 5 ans.

Je ne crois pas qu'un politicard du srail ait rellement la volont de rformer et non de se servir lui et les oligarques qui l'ont soutenu. Surtout un type, qui comme les autres, n'a jamais travaill une seule journe de sa vie. Et lui qui n'a jamais t capable d'tre ne serait-ce qu'un homme pourvu d'organes gnitaux en tat de marche, que crois-tu qu'il fera devant Merkel, May, Trump ou Poutine ? Ou face  Xi Jinping qui tente de supplanter la France en Afrique ? Ou face  la commission europenne s'il tente de rformer l'immigration ? Face  la CEDH quand il refusera la marchandisation du ventre des femmes ? Il n'a mme pas t foutu de s'imposer en 2012 quand Cop lui a vol la prsidence de l'UMP. Mme face  une baltouze aussi dvirilise que Cop il s'aplatit comme une victime. Cop quoi. Monsieur 0.3%.  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

Tu en vois un qui a la relle volont de servir ? Perso aucun...

----------


## ManusDei

> Alleluia, pas de messe satanique en terre du Christ


Va falloir t'arranger avec Isral et tous les pays arabes autour, mais je pense que a devrait tre facile.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est marrant toujours cette faon de parler de tolrance comme si c'tait simple et si c'etait necessaire sur tous les thmes sous peine dtre globalement un intolrant.
> Prsent comme a c'est devoir fermer sa gueule sur *TOUS* les sujets qui nous font chier...


Compltement rien  voir.

Thierrybenji nous disait que la religion catholique tait la plus tolrante et laissait tout passer, je prouve que non.

Et oui, si tu n'aimes pas le mtal, vouloir fermer un festival qui ne se droule mme pas dans ton patelin, sous prtexte que dans ta tte, c'est de la musique satanique, coute par des mecs qui gorgent des chvres et violent des bbs (ou l'inverse je sais plus  ::D: ),  je n'appelle pas a tre "ouvert d'esprit et tolrant"...

Il y a une diffrence entre ne pas aimer, et vouloir empcher les autres d'en profiter...

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais ok il existe des gens qui se disent catholiques et qui font chier des festivals de Metal (bon cela dit ils n'ont aucun pouvoir et ne vont jamais empch le festival de se drouler...).
Quand je dis "3 ou 4" c'est une figure de style, comme une hyperbole :



> Hyperbole (rhtorique) L'hyperbole (substantif fminin), vient du grec hyperbol, de hyper ( au-del ) et ballein ( jeter ) est une figure de style consistant  exagrer l'expression d'une ide ou d'une ralit


Sauf que jexagre dans l'autre sens, du coup c'est un euphmisme :



> Un euphmisme, du grec :  euphemismas , du grec  phmi  ( je parle ) et  eu  ( bien, heureusement ), est une figure de style qui consiste  attnuer l'expression de faits ou d'ides considrs comme dsagrables dans le but d'adoucir la ralit.


En tout cas ce qu'il y a de sre c'est que les catholiques intgristes sont trs peu nombreux, ils n'ont aucun pouvoir.
Il n'y a pas non plus de groupe catholique violent, comme il peut y avoir le betar ou la LDJ chez les juifs.

Certains catholiques et plein de non catholique ont fait la manifestation pour tous, a a runi normment de monde et a n'a servi  rien.
Il n'y a pas eu de dbordement, pas de violence, c'tait un truc familial avec beaucoup d'enfants.
C'est pas comme quand ces connards d'antifas font une manifestation et casse tout (ou brle une voiture de police avec des policiers  l'intrieur).
En plus c'est pas comme si ils demandaient lautorisation...
Ils ne sont jamais inquit par les justices ces gars la, bizarrement...

Vous vous concentrez sur une infime minorit.
C'est comme si quand vous pensiez aux musulmans, vous pensiez  une femme en burqa, qui n'a pas le droit de sortir de chez elle...

C'est pas sympa de s'en prendre aux catholiques, c'est toujours eux les bouc missaire, ils sont toujours stigmatis, ce sont des victimes.
Laissez les tranquille un peu...
Ils n'ont pas de pouvoir, ils ne peuvent rien faire de mal.

Pis a fait chier on est en France quand mme, vos parents sont peut tre catholique, vous mme vous avez peut tre t baptis.
Vous pouvez pas vous en prendre  des groupes puissants au lieu de vous en prendre  des faibles ?
Ce serait plus fun quand mme...

Il y a quelques dcennies, il existait peut tre un "lobby catholique" qui pouvait faire quelque chose.
Mais aujourd'hui c'est mort...
C'est un peu trop une cible facile, on sait qu'on ne risque rien en les attaquants...

Donc ok, il y a une infime minorit de catholique qui font chier.
Et alors ?

----------


## Zirak

En fait je sais qui est thierrybenji maintenant ! 





Leave the catholics alone ! 

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Leave the catholics alone !


Ouais je pensais un peu  ce type en crivant ce post...

----------


## GrandFather

> Surtout un type, qui comme les autres, n'a jamais travaill une seule journe de sa vie.


Ah non, depuis aujourd'hui et grce au Canard enchan, on a la preuve du contraire.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

Ca sent le blanchiment  plein nez. Plus on creuse, et plus ce mec est un boulevard pour Marine Le Pen.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est marrant votre article :



> Le candidat nie en revanche avoir t rmunr pour une confrence en 2013 en Russie et une autre en Iran en 2016... Pays avec lesquels il prne un rapprochement.


Fillion a vraiment dclar qu'il souhaitait un rapprochement avec la Russie et l'Iran ?
Si c'est le cas c'est trange, la plupart des hommes politiques ne veulent pas se rapprocher de ses pays.

Pourtant ce serait excellent pour la France.
On vendait plein de voitures en Iran, maintenant les USA et l'Allemagne on prit notre place et a fait super chier. (en gros on a interdit aux entreprises franaises d'exporter en Iran et les USA ont export leur voitures  notre place...)
Et on a tellement de produits  vendre aux Russes, n'y a t'il pas eu une histoire avec l'UE qui nous a interdit d'exporter en Russie  un moment ou un truc comme a ?

====
Confrencier ce n'est pas un vrai mtier.
C'est bizarre que des gens soient prt  payer 100 000 ou 200 000 pour une confrence de Sarkozy ou Fillion...

====
Les rpublicains ont toujours des sources de financement de campagne bizarre, Sarkozy allait voir des dictateurs comme ceux du Qatar et d'Arabie Saoudite et il prenait de l'argent d'un peu tout le monde (notamment Kadhafi).

----------


## BenoitM

> Et on a tellement de produits  vendre aux Russes, n'y a t'il pas eu une histoire avec l'UE qui nous a interdit d'exporter en Russie  un moment ou un truc comme a ?


Tu sais se renseigner un minimum ne cote rien.
Les dirigeants europens dont les Franais ont dcid suite  lannexion de la Crime et des combats en Ukraine d'inflige des sanctions
Restriction de visa, arrt d'achat de dette Russe et arrt de fourniture de matrielle militaire.

L'embargo sur les produits alimentaires europens (fruits, viande, lait) est une mesure de rtorsion de la Russie.

Donc c'est les Russes qui interdisent l'importation et non l'UE qui interdit l'exportation  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les dirigeants europens dont les Franais ont dcid suite  lannexion de la Crime et des combats en Ukraine d'inflige des sanctions


La source c'est donc bien les sanctions de l'UE.

Mme si au final c'est la Russie qui a bloqu l'UE.
C'est une stratgie logique "vous voulez me faire chier, je vais vous faire chier".

Il y a eu pas mal de "Mesures ciblant la coopration sectorielle et les changes avec la Russie (sanctions  conomiques )" de la part de l'UE :
https://europa.eu/newsroom/highlight...u_sanctions_fr

L'UE ne devrait pas s'occuper de ce qui ne la regarde pas.
Ce genre de mesures ne vont pas du tout dans lintrt de la France...

----------


## ManusDei

> La source c'est donc bien les sanctions de l'UE.


Non, la source c'est l'annexion de la Crime par la Russie (oui, on peut tre deux  ce jeu l).

Une raction de l'UE tait ncessaire, les pays de l'est ont rejoint l'UE par peur de l'imprialisme Russe (pas que, mais beaucoup pour a), donc il fallait une raction. Et je te ferais remarquer que la Russie, ils connaissent vachement mieux que toi, c'est un peu la porte  ct, et beaucoup sont ns quand leur capitale tait encore Moscou.

----------


## r0d

Pour ceux qui voient Trump comme un anti-systme, j'ai une question: Un prsident anti-systme mettrait-il un banquier de Goldman-Sachs au Trsor?
(check)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'UE ne devrait pas s'occuper de ce qui ne la regarde pas.


Dans le lien que tu cites (ds le dbut, c'est expliqu)



> En rponse  l*annexion illgale* de la Crime et  la *dstabilisation dlibre dun pays souverain* frontalier par la Fdration de Russie, lUE a impos des mesures restrictives  ce pays.





> Ce genre de mesures ne vont pas du tout dans lintrt de la France...


Et c'est toi qui te plains que la France n'est plus le pays important qu'elle devrait tre ?
C'est justement le rle de la France d'intervenir et de dfendre les intrts d'un pays souverain agress par son voisin. Et, grce  l'UE, le poids de la France est plus important. 
Et, les consquences des restrictions imposes par Poutine  l'UE ont t en partie gomme grce aux mesures de compensations de l'UE.
Donc, merci  l'UE de ne pas laisser un dictateur sans scrupules imposer sa loi dans l'Europe de l'est (nul doute que si l'UE n'tait pas l, Poutine aurait dj annex les anciens pays du bloc de l'est).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Une question  ceux qui voient Trump comme un anti-systme, j'ai une question: Un prsident anti-systme mettrait-il un banquier de Goldman-Sachs au Trsor?


Tout  fait. C'est comme un Prsident dont l'ennemi est la finance qui met  l'conomie un ancien des banques Rothschild.

----------


## r0d

> Tout  fait. C'est comme un Prsident dont l'ennemi est la finance qui met  l'conomie un ancien des banques Rothschild.


Nous sommes donc d'accord: Trump est anti-systme, et Hollande est de gauche.
 :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour ceux qui voient Trump comme un anti-systme, j'ai une question: Un prsident anti-systme mettrait-il un banquier de Goldman-Sachs au Trsor?
> (check)


Cherche pas, j'ai dj fait remarquer qu'il avait mis un lobbyiste pay (entre autre) par Monsanto  l'environnement et l'agriculture (et les pesticides), j'ai gagn une belle rponse en langue de bois, on aurait dit de l'bne tellement c'tait solide (ou pas).

----------


## TallyHo

> Les dirigeants europens dont les Franais ont dcid suite  lannexion de la Crime





> Non, la source c'est l'annexion de la Crime par la Russie (oui, on peut tre deux  ce jeu l).


Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable mais je suis sensible  la justesse juridique et d'instruire un fait  charge ET  dcharge pour essayer de trouver une "vrit" au milieu de tout a, viter ce que certains ont appel le biais de confirmation.

Pour la Russie et la Crime, je m'en suis arrt  un rfrendum en Crime qui a t dcrt illgal et truqu par l'ONU. En vertu de quoi ? Pouvez vous affirmer que a l'est ? Et si non, qu'est ce qui empcherait un peuple majoritairement d'origine russe (65%) de rejoindre leurs cousins ? Juste des questions comme a, sans parti pris... J'ai peut-tre rat quelque chose dans le droulement du truc...




> Et, les consquences des restrictions imposes par Poutine  l'UE ont t en partie gomme grce aux mesures de compensations de l'UE.


Tu expliqueras a aux producteurs de porcs et autres agriculteurs... Je ne sais pas qui devrait se renseigner pour le coup...  ::roll:: 

Et c'est sans compter le fait qu'on a aussi ferm les marchs puisque les russes ne nous ont pas attendu pour dvelopper leur propre industrie pour compenser. Tout a pour faire plaisir  nos "partenaires". La vrit dans tout a, c'est qu'on a perdu normment de fric dans une collaboration agricole que les russes attendaient de notre part depuis plusieurs annes.

----------


## Zirak

> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable mais je suis quelqu'un qui est trs sensible  la justesse au niveau juridique et d'instruire un fait  charge ET  dcharge pour essayer de trouver une vrit dans au milieu de tout a, viter ce que certains ont appel le biais de confirmation.
> 
> Pour la Russie et la Crime, je m'en suis arrt  un rfrendum en Crime qui a t dcrt illgal et truqu par l'ONU. En vertu de quoi ? Pouvez vous affirmer que a l'est ? Et si non, qu'est ce qui empcherait un peuple majoritairement d'origine russe (65%) de rejoindre leurs cousins ? Juste des questions comme a, sans parti pris... J'ai peut-tre rat quelque chose dans le droulement du truc...


Rfrendum organise par la Russie, en Ukraine (enfin seulement en Crime), et o il fallait obligatoirement parler russe pour voter (donc grosso modo, les Crimens ne parlant pas russe, n'ont pas eu leur mot  dire). 

Donc cela a t dcrt illgal, et a se comprend. La moindre des choses pour que cela soit valide, c'est que le rfrendum soit  l'initiative de gouvernement ukrainien, ou du peuple ukrainien, mais pas d'un pays voisin...

C'est comme si l'Allemagne faisait un rfrendum en Alsace ouvert uniquement aux Alsaciens ayant appris l'allemand, leur demandant s'ils veulent tre annex. 

Je ne suis pas certains que le gouvernement franais, ou les Alsaciens ne parlant pas allemand, valident le rsultat du rfrendum sans rien dire.  ::aie::  


Et je ne vois pas en quoi l'ONU a truqu quoi que ce soit l-dedans ?

----------


## TallyHo

J'ai dit que l'ONU  truqu ? Non... Qu'ils accusent de trucage, oui. Par ailleurs, ce que tu dis est faux, la population est majoritairement d'origine russe. Et enfin, dans ma conception dmocratique, un peuple qui vote une mesure passe au-dessus d'un gouvernement, peu importe d'o vient l'initiative. Maintenant la question est simple : qu'est ce qui prouve que c'est illgal et truqu ? Je veux des lments fiables et pas du baratin anti-russe ou des attaques personnelles comme vous faites  Thierry pour noyer le poisson... Donc essayons d'avoir une discussion intelligente, j'attends des arguments convaincants  ::):

----------


## Gunny

> J'ai dit que l'ONU  truqu ? Non... Qu'ils accusent de trucage, oui. Par ailleurs, ce que tu dis est faux, la population est majoritairement d'origine russe. Et enfin, dans ma conception dmocratique, un peuple qui vote une mesure passe au-dessus d'un gouvernement, peu importe d'o vient l'initiative. Maintenant la question est simple : qu'est ce qui prouve que c'est illgal et truqu ? Je veux des lments fiables et pas du baratin anti-russe ou des attaques personnelles comme vous faites  Thierry pour noyer le poisson... Donc essayons d'avoir une discussion intelligente, j'attends des arguments convaincants


Un peu d'effort, je sais que c'est la fin d'anne, on est tous fatigus et on doit commencer les cadeaux de Nol, mais quand mme, on a vu de meilleurs trolls...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le problme c'est que c'est extrmement compliqu de savoir exactement la vrit.
Surtout si vous coutez les mdias officielles franais...
Vous tes pas prt d'avoir des informations neutre ou d'entendre le point de vue des 2 cts.

Moi de ce que je me rappel, l'histoire de la Crime, ce sont des habitants de la pninsule qui ont eux mme organis un rfrendum pour savoir si ils voulaient redevenir Russe et le OUI l'a emport.
Ensuite le gouvernement Russe  dit "nous n'avons rien demand, mais si vous voulez rejoindre la Russie on peut vous accepter puisque vous le demandez dmocratiquement".

Pour le reste de l'Ukraine : une partie du pays est pro Russe (l'Ukraine tait Russe avant) une autre partie du pays n'est pas pro Russe (par exemple le partie No Nazi est pro UE) et soutenu par BHL...
La solution la plus simple aurait t de diviser le pays en 2, faire une rgion Russe et une rgion rattach  l'UE.
Comme a tout le monde aurait t content.

En Ukraine c'tait bien la merde, les USA et l'UE ont financ le terrorisme (exactement comme en Syrie).
C'est dans lintrt de l'Ukraine de se rapprocher de la Russie, la Russie fournit du gaz pas chre aux Ukrainiens.

Au aurait du laisser les ukrainiens se dmerder au lieu d'intervenir...
L'UE devrait s'occuper d'elle mme au lieu de perdre de l'argent pour aller foutre la merde chez ceux qui n'ont rien demand.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je veux des lments fiables et pas du baratin anti-russe *ou des attaques personnelles*





> *Un peu d'effort*, je sais que c'est la fin d'anne, on est tous fatigus et on doit commencer les cadeaux de Nol, mais quand mme, on a vu de meilleurs trolls...


Merci pour l'argument convaincant... Je te retourne le compliment... Tu remarqueras que je ne me prononce pas sur l'annexion comme vous tous... J'attends de votre part des lments fiables pour tayer vos dires. Et je crois que je vais attendre longtemps  ::D:

----------


## GrandFather

Thierrybenji, j'aimerais beaucoup voir le monde comme tu le fais, par tes yeux, a doit tre tellement reposant pour l'me et l'esprit... Que des certitudes, des positions tranches ne souffrant d'aucune nuance, une grille de lecture limpide... La gopolitique - domaine pourtant rput complexe - rduite  sa plus simple expression, rendue accessible  tous sans pr-requis de connaissances ou de disposition intellectuelle... Non, franchement, je suis envieux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et c'est sans compter le fait qu'on a aussi ferm les marchs puisque les russes ne nous ont pas attendu pour dvelopper leur propre industrie pour compenser. Tout a pour faire plaisir  nos "partenaires". La vrit dans tout a, c'est qu'on a perdu normment de fric dans une collaboration agricole que les russes attendaient de notre part depuis plusieurs annes.


Pour ta gouverne, la Russie n'a pas attendue d'envahir l'Ukraine pour s'quiper de fermes porcines gantes. Et je parle en connaissance de cause, puisque notre mtier est d''quiper ce genre de btiments d'levage. Depuis 2008, nous vendons normment en Russie. A la rigueur, a a peut-tre aid les russes  justifier la rupture des contrats, et encore...




> JMaintenant la question est simple : qu'est ce qui prouve que c'est illgal et truqu ?


Pour le trucage, nous avons l'exemple des lections russes qui donnent une bonne ide de comment a se passe avec Poutine.
Pour la lgalit, c'est simple. Un rfrendum ne peut pas tre fait par un gouvernement envahisseur sur une partie de la population dans un pays souverain. a me parait tellement vident, que je ne comprends mme pas que la question se pose.  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'aimerais beaucoup voir le monde comme tu le fais, par tes yeux


Moi par contre si j'avais envie dinterprter le monde comme vous il me suffirait de regarder la propagande (TF1, Canal +, BFM ou n'importe quel autres mdias).

De toute faon en gopolitique il y a une rgle qui fonctionne toujours : toujours penser exactement l'inverse de ce que BHL prconise.
Il est toujours dans les mauvais coups, toujours  rpandre la guerre et la destruction.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour ta gouverne, la Russie n'a pas attendue d'envahir l'Ukraine pour s'quiper de fermes porcines gantes.


Pour ta gouverne, il n'y a pas que les porcs, je t'ai parl aussi de l'agriculture mais il y a bien d'autres choses et mme le camembert maintenant...





> Pour le trucage, nous avons l'exemple des lections russes qui donnent une bonne ide de comment a se passe avec Poutine.


Tu ne serais pas du genre  juger coupable une personne car il a dj fait de la prison ? Dsol je n'adhre pas  cette logique. Mme si toutes les apparences sont contre une personne, chaque affaire est diffrente et on se doit de raisonner  charge et  dcharge sinon on tombe dans le biais de confirmation dont vous parliez avant... Ce n'est pas quand a arrange de sortir de belles thories de biais...  ::): 

Surtout en gopolitique o on sait trs bien que c'est flou, qu'il y a des intrts en jeu autres que le "bien des peuples", etc... Personnellement, j'ai pass l'ge des thories de cour d'cole du policier et du voleur, un bon et un mchant. Il faut des lments tangibles et pas des fioles brandies  l'ONU...




> Un rfrendum ne peut pas tre fait par un gouvernement envahisseur sur une partie de la population dans un pays souverain.


Au moins il y a un semblant de rfrendum (le mot "semblant" restant encore  prouver autrement que par l'argumentation anti-poutine habituelle)... Pas comme certains "allis" qui imposent des "rvolutions dmocratiques" ou qui font de l'ingrence sans pour autant que ce soit "illgal"...  ::roll:: 

Donc je repars sur ce rfrendum, j'en suis l pour le moment... Quels lments srieux tend  prouver le trucage svp ?

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai dit que l'ONU  truqu ? Non... Qu'ils accusent de trucage, oui.





> Pour la Russie et la Crime, je m'en suis arrt  un rfrendum en Crime qui a t dcrt illgal et *truqu par l'ONU*.


Si ce n'est pas ce que tu voulais dire, il manque de la ponctuation. Ta phrase porte  confusion.





> Par ailleurs, ce que tu dis est faux, la population est majoritairement d'origine russe.


Et, j'ai dit le contraire ? J'ai dit que c'tait rserv  ceux parlant le russe, peu importe qu'ils aient appris le russe  l'cole, ou en famille car ils sont d'origine russe... je ne vois pas ce qui est faux dans ce que je dis ?

Et puis comment tu peux savoir si ce que je dis est faux, puisque tu viens de dire que tu n'avais pas suivi, et que tu demande une explication ?  ::aie:: 

Ce sont des citoyens ukrainiens d'origine russe, je ne vois pas ce que cela change au fait que ce n'est pas  la Russie d'organiser un rfrendum en Ukraine, rserv seulement aux russophones.

Et puis bon, ce n'est pas dur d'avoir 65% d'origine russe, quand tu as vir le peuple qui habitait l (les tatars), pour venir mettre ton propre peuple, 50 ou 60 ans avant...






> Et enfin, dans ma conception dmocratique, un peuple qui vote une mesure passe au-dessus d'un gouvernement, peu importe d'o vient l'initiative.


Oui moi aussi, quand tu demande l'avis *de tout le peuple*, et pas "65%" de 2 millions d'habitants sur un pays qui en compte plus de 45 millions.

La dmocratie c'est la voix de la majorit du peuple entier, pas la voix de la majorit des gens que tu as tri pour ne garder que ceux qui t'intressent... 






> Maintenant la question est simple : qu'est ce qui prouve que c'est illgal et truqu ? Je veux des lments fiables et pas du baratin anti-russe ou des attaques personnelles comme vous faites  Thierry pour noyer le poisson... Donc essayons d'avoir une discussion intelligente, j'attends des arguments convaincants


ok donc :

- La Russie refile la Crime  l'Ukraine en 54 pour s'en dbarrasser.

- Acte final d'Helsinski du 1er aot 1975 : les pays participant tiennent mutuellement pour inviolables toutes leurs frontires ainsi que celles de tous les tats d'Europe, et s'abstiennent donc maintenant et  l'avenir de tout attentat contre ces frontires. En consquences, ils s'abstiennent aussi de toute exigence ou de tout acte de mainmise sur tout ou partie d'un territoire d'un tat participant. 

- trait du 19 novembre 1990 entre l'Ukraine et la Russie, o les deux pays se reconnaissent en tant qu'tat souverain, dclare n'entreprendre aucune ingrence dans les affaires intrieures, avec un article 6 stipulant le respect de l'intgrit territoriale, et l'intangibilit des frontires. 

- Trait du 8 dcembre 1991 : Accords de Minsk, raffirmation de l'intangibilit des frontires des pays membres de la CEI.

- 20 juillet 1993 : re-validation de l'intangibilit des frontires des tats-membres par le conseil de l'ONU, suite  une plainte de l'Ukraine vis  vis de la Russie.

- Le territoire ne peut tre modifi sans l'approbation du parlement. (article 70 de la constitution ukrainienne)

- Les fameux Crimens d'origine russe, ils ont vot pour l'indpendance de l'Ukraine  pratiquement 55% lors du rfrendum en 1991.

etc etc

Ils ont donc viols au moins 3 traits et la constitution ukrainienne, et cela pourrait tre considr comme dclaration du guerre.  

Ca va aller comme illgalit ?

----------


## GrandFather

> De toute faon en gopolitique il y a une rgle qui fonctionne toujours : toujours penser exactement l'inverse de ce que BHL prconise.
> Il est toujours dans les mauvais coups, toujours  rpandre la guerre et la destruction.


Bon, l, tu marques un point, Sarajevo a failli ne jamais s'en remettre... Et  part BHL, tu as une autre source qui inspire tes profondes rflexions sur l'tat du monde ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour ta gouverne, il n'y a pas que les porcs, je t'ai parl aussi de l'agriculture mais il y a bien d'autres choses et mme le camembert maintenant...


Les agriculteurs franais (et europens) n'ont pas autant souffert qu'ils le prtendent. C'est un mal rcurrent dans cette branche. Et la Russie ne reprsente pas LE march qu'on a voulu nous faire croire. Et, on continue  vendre beaucoup  la Russie, mme si ce n'est plus en direct.





> Tu ne serais pas du genre  juger coupable une personne car il a dj fait de la prison ?


Disons que quand on a pris l'habitude de truquer des lections, je ne vois pas ce qui les empcherait de le faire pour ce rfrendum.



> Au moins il y a un semblant de rfrendum (le mot "semblant" restant encore  prouver autrement que par l'argumentation anti-poutine habituelle)... Pas comme certains "allis" qui imposent des "rvolutions dmocratiques" ou qui font de l'ingrence sans pour autant que ce soit "illgal"...


Donc, un dictateur peut faire ce qu'il veut (comme utiliser des armes chimiques sur des civils - cf Alep) puisque d'autres l'ont fait avant ? 
Belle ide... ::weird::

----------


## behe

> Thierrybenji, j'aimerais beaucoup voir le monde comme tu le fais, par tes yeux, a doit tre tellement reposant pour l'me et l'esprit... Que des certitudes, des positions tranches ne souffrant d'aucune nuance, une grille de lecture limpide... La gopolitique - domaine pourtant rput complexe - rduite  sa plus simple expression, rendue accessible  tous sans pr-requis de connaissances ou de disposition intellectuelle... Non, franchement, je suis envieux.


 ::P: 
Par contre fais attention, tu vas finir par trouver cool un gars qui veut pouvoir condamner  mort des enfants de 9ans, appelles  des meurtres et autres horreurs (coucou les Philippines) car il a sorti une fois tre anti-OTAN  ::aie::

----------


## micka132

> Non, la source c'est l'annexion de la Crime par la Russie (oui, on peut tre deux  ce jeu l).


Il y a des mauvaises langues qui remontent encore un peu dans le temps avec le putsh de Maidan aid par les USA... ::ptdr:: 




> Rfrendum organise par la Russie, en Ukraine (enfin seulement en Crime), et o il fallait obligatoirement parler russe pour voter (donc grosso modo, les Crimens ne parlant pas russe, n'ont pas eu leur mot  dire). 
> .....
> C'est comme si l'Allemagne faisait un rfrendum en Alsace ouvert uniquement aux Alsaciens ayant appris l'allemand, leur demandant s'ils veulent tre annex.


Oui sauf qu'il semble y a avoir une ultra majorit parlant Russe, et si l'on en croit wikipedia (tadaaa les sources!) il y a mme plus de Crimeen parlant russe que de Francais parlant Francais...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russia...age_in_Ukraine



> According to a 2004 public opinion poll by the Kyiv International Institute of Sociology, the number of people using Russian language in their homes considerably exceeds the number of those who declared Russian as their native language in the census. According to the survey, Russian is used at home by 4346% of the population of the country (in other words a similar proportion to Ukrainian) and Russophones make a majority of the population in Eastern and Southern regions of Ukraine:[16]
> 
> *  Autonomous Republic of Crimea  97% of the population*


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_France



> If we add up people with mother tongue and people with some exposure to the language before the age of 5 (see note #3 below), then the five most important languages in metropolitan France are (note that the percentages add up to more than 100, because many people are now counted twice):
> 
> *  French: 42,100,000 (92%)*


Bon c'est bien gentil tout cas, mais entre une Crime sans mort, et un Dombas en carnage depuis quelques anne dj, je trouve qu'il y en a qui ont eu plus de chance que les autres d'avoir subit un referendum "truqu"  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

> L'embargo sur les produits alimentaires europens (fruits, viande, lait) est une mesure de rtorsion de la Russie.
> 
> Donc c'est les Russes qui interdisent l'importation et non l'UE qui interdit l'exportation


Ce faisant, le rgime russe profite du climat patriotique ainsi cr pour faire du protectionnisme et inciter leur industrie agricole  devenir plus complte et plus indpendante. La Russie dpendait trop des importations agricoles malgr l'immensit du territoire et c'tait une faille majeure surtout quand le rouble est susceptible de fluctuer fortement. Du ct maraicher, ils importaient trop de mmoire. Or la Russie regorge de terres extrmement fertiles (comme l'Ukraine, qui a longtemps t le grenier  bl de l'Europe), c'est le fameux tchernozium. Cette politique semble avoir port ses fruits.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Tu oublies (volontairement ?) de dire que l'histoire entre la Crime et la Russie est plus ancienne, qu'il y a toujours plus ou moins eu un "conflit" entre les deux ethnies en Crime et qu'il y a aussi eu des offenses dont un dbarquement illgal de l'OTAN (vous n'en parlez pas ? marrant...). Et aprs c'est les rvolutions, le jeu de celui qui jette la pierre  l'autre... La vrit, c'est qu'on en sait foutrement rien de ce qui s'est rellement jou l-bas, les dessous de toute cette affaire.




> Donc, un dictateur peut faire ce qu'il veut (comme utiliser des armes chimiques sur des civils - cf Alep) puisque d'autres l'ont fait avant ?


L encore biais de confirmation... Personne ne peut affirmer quoi que ce soit pour le moment puisque tout le monde se rejette la faute. L aussi, si vous avez des lments fiables, je veux bien en avoir connaissance.

Pour le reste, sur les partenariats avec la Russie, je sais qu'on y a perdu  leur faire la gueule. Mais chacun son avis.




> Cette politique semble avoir port ses fruits.


Malheureusement, sans nous... Exemple de ce qu'on aurait pu essayer de dvelopper avec eux : http://www.larvf.com/,la-russie-nouv...41,4023568.asp

----------


## Ryu2000

> Disons que quand on a pris l'habitude de truquer des lections


Il faudra que vous finissiez par raliser que Poutine est *populaire* en Russie.
Alors je sais que pour vous c'est compliqu d'imaginer un prsident populaire, c'est clair qu'aprs Sarkozy et Hollande on a oubli qu'un prsident a pouvait tre aim. (Poutine ne fait pas des 12% de popularit...)
Mais Poutine en Russie, c'est comme De Gaulle en France.

Son bilan est exceptionnel, le pays se porte beaucoup mieux aujourd'hui qu'avant qu'il n'arrive au pouvoir.
La Russie est redevenu une puissance mondiale.




> comme utiliser des armes chimiques sur des civils - cf Alep


Mais non putain...

L'ONU a reconnu que les armes chimiques avaient t utilis par les terroristes (ou rebelles comme vous aimez les appeler, perso j'appelle un chat un chat).
Comme les mdias sont anti Assad, ils n'ont pas jug intressant de dire que l'arme Syrienne n'avait pas utilis d'arme chimique.

L'arme Syrienne ne cherche pas  tuer des civils, ils cherchent  tuer des terroristes.
Ce sont les terroristes qui attaquent les civils, parce que c'est ce que les terroristes font !
Sinon expliquez moi, quel est le projet ?
 quoi a sert pour un gouvernement de tuer son peuple ?
 la limite en dgt collatral ok "on a cibl une zone terroriste et on a touch 2 civils" a ok, mais pas de "on va cibler des civils" a n'aurait aucun putain de sens.




> trouver cool un gars qui veut pouvoir condamner  mort des enfants de 9ans, appelles  des meurtres et autres horreurs (coucou les Philippines)


Vous pourriez arrter d'tre des fiottes pendant 5 minutes, s'il vous plait ?
Sans dconner, vous tes chiant.
Merci.

Ce n'est que des propositions de lois...
Qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre ?
C'est juste dissuasif.

C'est exactement l'inverse de la France qui dit "si la condamnation est infrieur  2 ans de prisons vous tes libre".
Du coup les mineurs et les criminelles ne risquent rien du tout.
Ils peuvent commettre des crimes impunment.
Du coup la police est super frustr, parce qu'ils arrtent les mmes personnes en boucle et ils ne finissent jamais en prison.

Alors que si t'arrives et tu dis "fait attention ds 9 ans vous risquez la prison voir pire", d'un coup a calme.
Le gars ce n'est pas un fou qui veut massacrer des enfants, ce n'est pas l'arme isralienne qui massacre des enfants sur des plages.

===
C'est pnible de discuter avec vous, vous tes beaucoup trop format par le mme moule.

----------


## Grogro

> Pour ceux qui voient Trump comme un anti-systme, j'ai une question: Un prsident anti-systme mettrait-il un banquier de Goldman-Sachs au Trsor?
> (check)


Pire que a encore, Trump qui a fait une campagne 100% isolationniste et avec virulence pourrait placer un no-conservateur au secrtariat d'tat. Donc un des responsables de la guerre d'Irak et un membre du clan qui aura tout fait pour flinguer Trump. En somme pour paraphraser Sun Tzu, retourne l'ennemi que tu ne peux dglinguer.
Sauf si Giuliani l'emporte et il semble favori. Guiliani ce serait pas mal. Un grand couillon maladroit spcialiste des dclarations  l'emporte-pice, ce serait nickel pour isoler diplomatiquement les USA. 

62 millions d'lecteurs sont en train de se faire proprement enculer.

Ce n'tait pas toi qui par ailleurs postulait que Trump une fois au pouvoir serait du genre  laisser Mike Pence tirer rellement les ficelles ?

----------


## Zirak

> Tu oublies (volontairement ?) de dire que l'histoire entre la Crime et la Russie est plus ancienne, qu'il y a toujours plus ou moins eu un "conflit" entre les deux ethnies en Crime et qu'il y a aussi eu des offenses dont un dbarquement illgal de l'OTAN (vous n'en parlez pas ? marrant...). Et aprs c'est les rvolutions, le jeu de celui qui jette la pierre  l'autre... La vrit, c'est qu'on en sait foutrement rien de ce qui s'est rellement jou l-bas, les dessous de toute cette affaire.


Oui j'aurais pu remonter dans les annes 1700, quand la Russie de l'poque, a envahi le coin pour le piquer aux ottomans...

Tu parles du dbarquement de ? Une prcision sur la date ?

La c'est pas question de rvolution ou quoi, ou de qui a commenc, y'a des traits point barre, ca fait depuis la chute de l'URSS que la Russie essai de remettre la main entre autres, sur la Crime, par tous les moyens possibles.

On pourrait aussi parler de la Georgie, o la Russie a dj t rcuprer une partie du territoire par les armes en 2008, ou des cyberattaques en Estonie en 2007,...


Enfin bref, mauvaise ide de ma part de te rpondre, tu as raison c'est la faute  on ne sait pas qui (mais surement un ukrainien), qui a initi le conflit y'a 2481 ans, et micka aussi, vont pas nous faire chier  se plaindre ces ukrainiens, ils devraient dj bien tre content d'tre encore en vie !

----------


## Zirak

> Vous pourriez arrter d'tre des fiottes pendant 5 minutes, s'il vous plait ?
> Sans dconner, vous tes chiant.
> Merci.


Pourrais-tu arrter d'tre con, mais mme pas 5mn, juste une, a serait dj merveilleux.

Tes messages ne sont qu'un amoncellement de lieux communs, de merde en boite, d'opinions, et de faits non-vrifis. On n'est pas format, c'est toi qui n'a pas la lumire partout.

Merci, bibou sur la fesse gauche de la part de la fiotte.

----------


## TallyHo

> 62 millions d'lecteurs sont en train de se faire proprement enculer.


Travailler plus pour gagner plus.
Mon ennemi, c'est la finance.

Ici ou ailleurs, quoi de neuf ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GrandFather

> Il faudra que vous finissiez par raliser que Poutine est *populaire* en Russie.


La popularit de Hitler dans l'Allemagne de 1933 tait aussi immense, je me suis laiss dire... Note bien que je ne les compare pas, c'est seulement pour montrer que l'argument de la popularit pour faire taire toute critique est franchement douteux (et puis il tait temps d'atteindre le point Godwin).

----------


## micka132

> micka aussi, vont pas nous faire chier  se plaindre ces ukrainiens, ils devraient dj bien tre content d'tre encore en vie !


LoL, j'espere que tu n'as pas pris la mouche parce que j'ai cass ton argument sur le cot Russophone de la chose?

Comme bien souvent lorsqu'il y a un conflit quelque part c'est qu'il y a des choses qui ne vont pas. Souvent a n'est pas suffisant pour provoquer des vnement mais parfois des puissances trangres appuient l ou a fait mal afin d'en tirer un bnfice quelconque.
Dans le monde des bisounours il serait bien que chacun se mle de son cul mais ca n'est malheureusement pas le cas. Quand un pays est dans une grande instabilit, je pense que oui la situation la moins pire et celle ou a se passe sans trop de casse, ce qui me semble-t-il tre le cas de la Crime par rapport a son voisin le Dumbass ou la situation est assez proche. La question n'est pas de ne pas critiquer ce qu'on fait les Russes, mais galement essayer de comprendre pourquoi il y a un bordel l bas.

----------


## behe

> Vous pourriez arrter d'tre des fiottes pendant 5 minutes, s'il vous plait ?


Mais je croyais d'aprs tes dires que tu n'avais rien contre les homos .... tu nous aurais menti? j'espre que tu n'es pas catho, vu que c'est la religion la plus ouverte (oui toujours d'aprs tes dires )
Bon la question serait plutt de savoir quand tu dis un truc juste mais je suis de bonne humeur.

----------


## TallyHo

> La popularit de Hitler dans l'Allemagne de 1933 tait aussi immense, je me suis laiss dire...


J'essaye d'imaginer Fillon avec une moustache, a quilibrerait avec les sourcils  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais je croyais d'aprs tes dires que tu n'avais rien contre les homos...


Non mais "fiotte" pas dans le sens "homosexuel".
Le mot tait mal choisi...
C'tait pour interpeller et marquer ma frustration, je voulais pcher des pouces rouges a a bien march.  :8-): 

Le truc qui me gne c'est que vous critiquez violemment des rgimes.
Alors que notre nation est alli avec bien pire...
Nous sommes proche du Qatar, de l'Arabie Saoudite, du Bahren, d'Isral.
Dans certains de ces pays, si une femme se fait violer elle peut tre puni de la peine de mort.
Je crois mme qu'un simple soupon d'adultre est suffisant pour tre condamn.
La peine ce n'est pas une injection ltale, c'est plus dcapitation au sabre voir lapidation.

Donc aprs venir pleurer "le mchant prsident Philippin menace de mettre des criminelles en prison :'(", a va quoi...

Isral c'est autre chose, c'est plus occupation ingale, racisme hardcore, massacre de civil.
Pendant un moment les mdias ont tous montr l'image du cadavre d'un enfant syrien qui essayai d'migr en Europe (son pre tait le passeur).
Comme vous en tes tous conscient l'motion empche la rflexion, donc il ne faut pas se faire une opinion  partir de cette photo.

Les pro palestiniens montrent toujours des photos d'enfants morts sur la plage.
Donc a ne m'intresse pas non plus, mais par contre a arrive tous les ts chez eux...
Et les mdias ne feront jamais leur une sur un bb palestinien mort sur une plage.

Nous ne traitons pas tous les pays de la mme faon.

Tiens en parlant de la France ami avec le Qatar et l'Arabie Saoudite, Olivier Delamarche en parle sur BFM Buziness :
http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/mediapl...11-889397.html
Vers 4:53, il dit que la France fait la pute, et qu'on "se fait financer par des gens qui posent des bombes chez nous".
Effectivement l'Arabie Saoudite finance la France et le terrorisme.




> La popularit de Hitler dans l'Allemagne de 1933 tait aussi immense


Vous savez le parti National Socialiste Allemand a fait des choses trs bien (entre 1933 et 1939 aprs a a chang...).
 cause du trait de Versaille l'Allemagne tait dans une situation catastrophique et pourtant ils ont russi  relancer l'conomie, grce  l'industrie.
Hitler a fait la couverture du Time Magasine, il me semble, c'tait l'homme de je ne sais pas quelle anne ou un truc comme a.
C'est  cette poque que les congs pay ont t cr, la premire fois que les ouvriers allemands ont pu partir en vacances c'tait grce au gouvernement d'Hitler.
La marque Volkswagen a t cr  ce moment l il me semble et a doit vouloir dire "voiture du peuple" parce que le projet c'tait que les ouvriers qui construisaient la voiture puissent se l'acheter.

Les Franais taient lennemi numro 1 d'Hitler, il n'y a rien qu'il dtestait plus que le peuple Franais.
Il est donc impossible pour un franais d'tre nazi, vu que l'idologie du truc est profondment anti France.

Votre logique est bizarre, vous me dite "Poutine a truqu les lections", je rpond "Poutine est populaire, il a t lu lgitimement" et vous me rpondez "Hitler tait populaire aussi".
Donc vous reconnaissez bien que Poutine n'a pas trich ou bien ?
Quelque part vous donnez l'impression de ne pas respecter la dmocratie, on dirait que vous pensez des choses bizarres comme Cohn Bendit "la dmocratie est la protection des minorits", "Il faut arrter de dire que le peuple a toujours raison"...
Sauf que non pas du tout, la dmocratie c'est l'avis de la majorit du peuple, par dfinition.
Il faut respecter le peuple, si un prsident est populaire c'est qu'il a tenu ses promesses, est-ce que Sarkozy et Hollande sont populaire ?

===
Tenez une news qui va ne pas plaire  tout le monde :
Poutine mrite le prix Nobel de la Paix selon la conseillre  la scurit nationale de Donald Trump

C'est tout ce que vous n'aimez pas :
TrumpPoutinel'pisode du dmantlement de l'arsenal chimique syrien

En tout cas c'est clair que Poutine mrite plus le prix nobel de la paix que l'UE ou Obama...

----------


## Zirak

> LoL, j'espere que tu n'as pas pris la mouche parce que j'ai cass ton argument sur le cot Russophone de la chose?


Non car tu n'as rien cass du tout,  partir du moment o ne serait-ce qu'1 % n'a pas le droit de participer au rfrendum, car non russophone, celui-ci est irrgulier, mme si cela ne changerait pas le rsultat.

Alors oui c'est bien de savoir pourquoi c'est le bordel l-bas, sauf que a fait juste 30 ans qu'on le sait, la Russie veut rcuprer son accs  la mer... Ca fait depuis la chute de l'URSS que la Russie fait chier l'Ukraine rgulirement pour rcuprer la Crime... Suffit d'aller lire l'historique des annes 90, la Russie n'arrive pas  rendre caduc les traits de l'poque de l'URSS, cdant la Crime  l'Ukraine, et a les fait grave chier.

Et le plus marrant la dedans, c'est que ce qu'a fait la Russie, ne vous choque pas le moins du monde, que limite tout a t fait dans les rgles, alors que vous tes les premiers  venir nous dire qu'il ne faut pas faire d'ingrence en nous parlant de la France, ou des USA... Mais quand c'est la Russie qui fait de l'ingrence, a va, Imhotep.  

Et je ne parle mme pas ton commentaire totalement hallucinant sur le fait qu'il faudrait presque qu'ils soient contents d'avoir t annex sans s'tre fait bombarder la gueule, aprs tout, on ne va pas critiquer la Russie, pour une fois qu'ils font a proprement...

----------


## GrandFather

> Vous savez le parti National Socialiste Allemand a fait des choses trs bien (entre 1933 et 1939 aprs a a chang...).
>  cause du trait de Versaille l'Allemagne tait dans une situation catastrophique et pourtant ils ont russi  relancer l'conomie, grce  l'industrie.
> Hitler a fait la couverture du Time Magasine, il me semble, c'tait l'homme de je ne sais pas quelle anne ou un truc comme a.
> C'est  cette poque que les congs pay ont t cr, la premire fois que les ouvriers allemands ont pu partir en vacances c'tait grce au gouvernement d'Hitler.
> La marque Volkswagen a t cr  ce moment l il me semble et a doit vouloir dire "voiture du peuple" parce que le projet c'tait que les ouvriers qui construisaient la voiture puissent se l'acheter.
> 
> Les Franais taient lennemi numro 1 d'Hitler, il n'y a rien qu'il dtestait plus que le peuple Franais.
> Il est donc impossible pour un franais d'tre nazi, vu que l'idologie du truc est profondment anti France.


J'aimerais tirer quelque chose au clair : il est indiqu  tudiant  sous ton pseudo, rassure-moi, ce n'est pas en Histoire ou en Sciences Sociales ?

----------


## Invit

> Non car tu n'as rien cass du tout,  partir du moment o ne serait-ce qu'1 % n'a pas le droit de participer au rfrendum, car non russophone, celui-ci est irrgulier, mme si cela ne changerait pas le rsultat.


Quelqu'un sait comment ils s'y sont pris d'ailleurs ? Parce que mme si je suis pas russophone, je pense tre capable de reconnatre le mot "oui" et "non" en russe pour aller voter.

----------


## Gunny

> Non car tu n'as rien cass du tout,  partir du moment o ne serait-ce qu'1 % n'a pas le droit de participer au rfrendum, car non russophone, celui-ci est irrgulier, mme si cela ne changerait pas le rsultat.
> 
> Alors oui c'est bien de savoir pourquoi c'est le bordel l-bas, sauf que a fait juste 30 ans qu'on le sait, la Russie veut rcuprer son accs  la mer... a fait depuis la chute de l'URSS que la Russie fait chier l'Ukraine rgulirement pour rcuprer la Crime... Suffit d'aller lire l'historique des annes 90, la Russie n'arrive pas  rendre caduc les traits de l'poque de l'URSS, cdant la Crime  l'Ukraine, et a les fait grave chier.
> 
> Et le plus marrant la dedans, c'est que ce qu'a fait la Russie, ne vous choque pas le moins du monde, que limite tout a t fait dans les rgles, alors que vous tes les premiers  venir nous dire qu'il ne faut pas faire d'ingrence en nous parlant de la France, ou des USA... Mais quand c'est la Russie qui fait de l'ingrence, a va, Imhotep.  
> 
> Et je ne parle mme pas ton commentaire totalement hallucinant sur le fait qu'il faudrait presque qu'ils soient contents d'avoir t annex sans s'tre fait bombarder la gueule, aprs tout, on ne va pas critiquer la Russie, pour une fois qu'ils font a proprement...


Pour en rajouter un peu sur ledit rfrendum :

- La question tait formule de faon  laisser 2 choix : avoir une Crime intgre  la Russie ou une Crime indpendante
- La Russie n'a pas voulu d'observateurs internationaux
- La date a t avance de plusieurs semaines
- Beaucoup plus de ballots que ncessaire ont t imprims

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/opini...ticle17396854/

Ah oui et dernier point... le rfrendum a t organis *aprs une invasion militaire par la Russie et sous occupation*.

Je veux dire, srieusement, PERSONNE n'y croit  ce rfrendum. Tout le monde (Moscou et ses allis inclus) sait que c'est une magouille et Poutine sait trs bien que tout le monde est au courant. Mais il s'en fout, le but ce n'tait pas d'avoir un rfrendum crdible. C'est juste une excuse, une manire de lgaliser l'annexion de la Crime. Annexer militairement un territoire pour le rattacher  son pays, d'autant plus sans raison (autre qu'imprialisme/revanche/argent), c'est internationalement illgal. Poutine ne peut pas reconnatre qu'il a envahi la Crime pour son seul gain personnel (ou celui de son pays) donc il agite le rfrendum comme source lgale de l'annexion.
C'est pas foncirement diffrent des soi-disant "armes de destruction massive" en Irak. Ou l'attaque fausse bannire contre l'arme allemande juste avant l'invasion de la Pologne. Je veux dire, c'est un simple dni plausible, une tactique politique extrmement basique.

----------


## Charvalos

> Vous savez le parti National Socialiste Allemand a fait des choses trs bien (entre 1933 et 1939 aprs a a chang...).
>  cause du trait de Versaille l'Allemagne tait dans une situation catastrophique et pourtant ils ont russi  relancer l'conomie, grce  l'industrie.
> Hitler a fait la couverture du Time Magasine, il me semble, c'tait l'homme de je ne sais pas quelle anne ou un truc comme a.
> C'est  cette poque que les congs pay ont t cr, la premire fois que les ouvriers allemands ont pu partir en vacances c'tait grce au gouvernement d'Hitler.
> La marque Volkswagen a t cr  ce moment l il me semble et a doit vouloir dire "voiture du peuple" parce que le projet c'tait que les ouvriers qui construisaient la voiture puissent se l'acheter.
> 
> Les Franais taient lennemi numro 1 d'Hitler, il n'y a rien qu'il dtestait plus que le peuple Franais.
> Il est donc impossible pour un franais d'tre nazi, vu que l'idologie du truc est profondment anti France.


J'en connais qui devait dormir pendant leurs cours d'histoires.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Quelqu'un sait comment ils s'y sont pris d'ailleurs ? Parce que mme si je suis pas russophone, je pense tre capable de reconnatre le mot "oui" et "non" en russe pour aller voter.


a dpend de la question : "Voulez vous ne pas devenir Russe ?"  ::aie::

----------


## behe

Bon on va reprendre calmement



> Vous savez le parti National Socialiste Allemand a fait des choses trs bien (entre 1933 et 1939 aprs a a chang...).
>  cause du trait de Versaille l'Allemagne tait dans une situation catastrophique et pourtant ils ont russi  relancer l'conomie, grce  l'industrie.
> Avant la crise de 29, l'Allemagne s'tait dj remise conomiquement de la 1ere guerre donc rien  voir avec le National Socialiste Allemand. Hitler a profit de la crise
> 
> Hitler a fait la couverture du Time Magasine, il me semble, c'tait l'homme de je ne sais pas quelle anne ou un truc comme a.
> oui l mais rien  voir avec son plan conomique, il suffit de lire le titre "a hymn of hate"
> C'est  cette poque que les congs pay ont t cr, la premire fois que les ouvriers allemands ont pu partir en vacances c'tait grce au gouvernement d'Hitler.
> Les congs pays en Allemagne a date du dbut du 20eme sicle
> La marque Volkswagen a t cr  ce moment l il me semble et a doit vouloir dire "voiture du peuple" parce que le projet c'tait que les ouvriers qui construisaient la voiture puissent se l'acheter.
> ...

----------


## Zirak

> Quelqu'un sait comment ils s'y sont pris d'ailleurs ? Parce que mme si je suis pas russophone, je pense tre capable de reconnatre le mot "oui" et "non" en russe pour aller voter.


Dans le dtail, je ne sais pas, mais ce n'est pas bien dur.

Dj l tu pars du principe que tout le monde a eu accs  l'isoloir, alors qu'ils ont trs bien pu filtrer les gens  l'entre du bureau de vote par exemple.

Sinon rien de plus  ajouter aux prcisions apportes par Gunny.


Aprs la limitation aux russophones, c'est du dtail, on s'en fou comme dirait thierrybenji, l'important ici, c'est l'ingrence de la Russie en Ukraine, qui n'a pas l'air de beaucoup dranger nos vaillants dfenseurs de la dmocratie et de la lutte contre l'ingrence amricaine ou europenne. Toujours dans l'objectivit quoi.

----------


## Grogro

Deux sicles de relations entre catholiques et rpublique : http://www.marianne.net/les-catholiq...100232925.html

----------


## Grogro

> J'aimerais tirer quelque chose au clair : il est indiqu  tudiant  sous ton pseudo, rassure-moi, ce n'est pas en Histoire ou en *Sciences Sociales* ?


Etudiant en charlatanisme, a expliquerait bien des choses vu le profil du bonhomme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bon on va reprendre calmement





> Avant la crise de 29, l'Allemagne s'tait dj remise conomiquement de la 1ere guerre


Pas exactement, elle subissait encore des sanctions :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trait%...nanci.C3.A8res
En plus le peuple allemands se sentaient humili...

Et mme a ne change rien au fait que l'Allemagne se portait beaucoup mieux en 1939 qu'en 1932 par exemple.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...%C3%A8me_Reich



> L'conomie du Troisime Reich est en grande difficult lors de la prise de pouvoir dHitler en 1933. Elle est gre par le ministre du Reich  l'conomie. Marque par un fort interventionnisme dtat, une politique de grands travaux et le dveloppement du secteur industriel militaire, lconomie de lAllemagne se redresse aprs la crise de 1929 sous la direction de ladministration nazie.


C'est la premire phrase de l'article Wikipdia.




> oui


Donc j'ai raison.
 cette poque les allemands ont boss avec des socits comme IBM, Hugo Boss, etc.




> Les congs pays en Allemagne a date du dbut du 20eme sicle


Donc ils existaient sous Hitler.
Et ils ont organis des croisires :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraft_...3.A9alisations




> Ah enfin un truc vrai, bravo


Encore un truc vrai.




> No comment


Aprs a change selon les annes...
Mais il parait que dans Mein Kampf, on voit bien que son ennemi principal c'est la France.
Faudrait le lire, mais a fait chier...
On doit le trouver facilement maintenant qu'il est dans le domaine public.

====
Enfin bref tout a pour dire que le monde entier critique les allemands de 1933  1945, mais ils ont fait 1 ou 2 choses bien quand mme, comme les autoroutes ou Volkswagen.

----------


## behe

> [...]
> Donc ils existaient sous Hitler.
> [...]


Cool donc pourquoi tu dis qu'il les as *crs*? Entre cration et utilisation il y a une diffrence (comme peine de mort et prison au passage coucou les Philippines bis);

Je zappe le reste de ton message car tu utilises la mme technique que dans ce passage.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est pas foncirement diffrent des soi-disant "armes de destruction massive" en Irak.


C'est diffrent... En Irak, c'est excusable parce qu'on est all les sauver en leur apportant paix et prosprit...  ::roll:: 




> Aprs la limitation aux russophones, c'est du dtail, on s'en fou comme dirait thierrybenji, l'important ici, c'est l'ingrence de la Russie en Ukraine, qui n'a pas l'air de beaucoup dranger nos vaillants dfenseurs de la dmocratie et de la lutte contre l'ingrence amricaine ou europenne. Toujours dans l'objectivit quoi.


Il n'y a pas plus objectif que de demander des lments probants autres que le ressentiment envers les russes et les attaques personnelles...

----------


## Grogro

> Cool donc pourquoi tu dis qu'il les as *crs*? Entre cration et utilisation il y a une diffrence (comme peine de mort et prison au passage coucou les Philippines bis);
> 
> Je zappe le reste de ton message car tu utilises la mme technique que dans ce passage.


Prcisemment, cessez de nourrir le troll et laissez courrir !

----------


## Ryu2000

Ok, ok, ok, j'ai commis une erreur, apparemment les congs pays existaient en Allemagne avant 1933.
J'ai du confondre...

En tout cas j'ai entendu dans un documentaire que les ouvriers allemands ont bnfici de choses dont ils ne bnficiaient pas avant (c'tait peut tre les croisires, une historie de tourisme, quelque chose).
Bon aprs, je n'y connais pas grand chose, c'est pas tellement une priode, ni un peuple qui m'intresse...
Mais on nous saoul tellement avec a, a fait plus de 70 ans que c'est fini et on en entend parler encore tout les jours...

----------


## GrandFather

> Mais on nous saoul tellement avec a, a fait plus de 70 ans que c'est fini et on en entend parler encore tout les jours...


Tant qu'il y aura des gens qui, comme tu le fais avec autant de lgret, disent  Finalement il a fait aussi des trucs bien , ben ouais, faut en parler tous les jours.

----------


## TallyHo

C'est a qui est emmerdant dans les discussions et dans l'homme, il y a souvent des confrontations d'ides avec des personnalits diffrentes. Ce serait tellement bien si tout le monde se ressemblait en se lanant des fleurs et en distribuant des bisous... Mais qu'est ce qu'on se ferait chier !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Finalement il a fait aussi des trucs bien


Ouais enfin c'est bon...
Il y a eu largement pire que ce qu'on fait les allemands de 1939  1945...

Plus on en parlera plus les gens en auront marre.

===
On peut parler des primaires Socialiste et des futurs prsidentielles sinon.

Sondage prsidentielle 2017 : Fillon devant Le Pen, Valls et Macron mieux placs que Hollande
Sondage: Hollande en lgre hausse, Valls cale

Jespre qu'Hollande finira devant Valls.

----------


## TallyHo

> Jespre qu'Hollande finira devant Valls.


Vu ce que Fillon balance en ce moment, il y a mme des chances pour que Fraise des Bois soit rlu...

----------


## micka132

> Non car tu n'as rien cass du tout,  partir du moment o ne serait-ce qu'1 % n'a pas le droit de participer au rfrendum, car non russophone, celui-ci est irrgulier, mme si cela ne changerait pas le rsultat.


C'est pas faute d'avoir mis en parallle le taux de francophonie en France...mauvaise foi quand tu nous tiens...
Puis surtout tu as balanc cette "information" qui par ailleurs n'est pas de toi




> Et le plus marrant la dedans, c'est que ce qu'a fait la Russie, ne vous choque pas le moins du monde, que limite tout a t fait dans les rgles, alors que vous tes les premiers  venir nous dire qu'il ne faut pas faire d'ingrence en nous parlant de la France, ou des USA... Mais quand c'est la Russie qui fait de l'ingrence, a va, Imhotep.  
> 
> Et je ne parle mme pas ton commentaire totalement hallucinant sur le fait qu'il faudrait presque qu'ils soient contents d'avoir t annex sans s'tre fait bombarder la gueule, aprs tout, on ne va pas critiquer la Russie, pour une fois qu'ils font a proprement...


Je dis pas que c'est bien, je dis que tu ne vois qu'un seul fouteur de merde, pourtant il y en a d'autres, les russes ne sont pas les seules  avoir un intrt en Ukraine. 
Et oui je maintiens, je prfre largement le rsultat de la Crime  leurs voisins. Et je prfre galement cette ingrence  l'ensemble des autres rcentes ingerances, dont certaine toujours en cours.

----------


## MABROUKI

> TallyHo
> Travailler plus pour gagner plus.
>  Mon ennemi, c'est la finance.


Tu as bien relev  la contradiction dans les termes de ce slogan pour dbiles...
Le salarie aspire   :*Travailler moins pour gagner plus* 
Mais ce dernier slogan est une marque dpose  protge par le droit inviolable de proprit.



> GrandFather
> La popularit de Hitler dans l'Allemagne de 1933 tait aussi immense, je me suis laiss dire


La "popularit" ,drive de peuple ,populi,et  non de citoyens libres depuis l'antiquit..
Le peuple n'est qu'une masse informe qui meugle et  laquelle  les petits dictateurs prete leurs fantasmes ..
Elle  annonce toujours l'asservissement  un seul ,du "bas peuple"...



> Zirak
> Alors oui c'est bien de savoir pourquoi c'est le bordel l-bas, sauf que a fait juste 30 ans qu'on le sait, la Russie veut rcuprer son accs  la mer...


Bien vu ...
Dans mon cours d'histoire de France il me souvient d'une guerre de Crime contre les Russes et de la prise de Sbastopol, par trois grandes puissances de l'poque qui se sont allies (France, GB, et empire ottoman) contre le Ivan-Poutine des steppes russes ....
C'est dire que la Crime n'as pas besoin d'un referendum pour prouver qu'elle russe jusqu' la moelle...!!! 
2  grands boulevards parisiens portent les noms de Sbastopol  & Malakoff en souvenir de cette bataille...
Wiki:
"En septembre 1854, les troupes allies (britanniques, franaises et sardes) atteignirent la Crime et commencrent le sige de Sbastopol, port d'attache de la Marine impriale russe sur la mer Noire dont la flotte menaait la Mditerrane, mais avant que la ville ne soit encercle, l'arme impriale russe parvint  s'en chapper."
Ceux qui prtendent le contraire (les zls propagandistes porte-paroles attitrs de l'Otan et des USA) savent eux-mmes qu'ils sont dans le dni total de ralit...
Un dni de ralit ,contrairement  une vrit ,ncessite d'tre raffirm avec constance !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vu ce que Fillon balance en ce moment


Hollande est trs fort, il est compltement envisageable qu'il gagne les primaires Socialiste.
Ou alors ce serait marrant qu'il fasse le gars franc "j'ai chou dans ma mission consistant  faire rduire le chmage, par consquent je ne me prsenterai pas".
a surprendrai tout le monde un homme politique qui tienne ses promesses ^^

Les autres candidats pour le moment c'est Valls et Montebourg c'est a ?

En 2011 c'tait :
Arnaud MontebourgMartine AubryJean-Michel BayletManuel VallsFranois HollandeSgolne Royal

D'aprs certains sondages le FG devrait faire plus que le PS (pour l'instant il y a 7 hypothses) :
Prsidentielle 2017 : Fillon distance le FN, Hollande hors course selon notre sondage




> Pour Franois Hollande, cest un nouveau signal dalarme. Confront  Emmanuel Macron, le chef de lEtat est crdit de moiti moins dintentions de vote: entre 7,5% et 8,5%. Il choue en cinquime position derrire la candidature de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, crdit de 11,5  13%.


Pour moi Emmanuel Macron n'existe pas, les mdias en parle mais dans la ralit je pense qu'il n'intresse personne.
a m'tonnerait qu'il fasse mieux que le FG...

Il reste 5 mois, on verra bien comment a va voluer.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pas faute d'avoir mis en parallle le taux de francophonie en France...mauvaise foi quand tu nous tiens...


Mais quel est le rapport ????

Qu'ils soient 5 / 10 / 50 / 80  ou 99% de russophones ne changent rien au fait que si tu ne donnes pas accs  ton rfrendum  tous les votants, le rsultat est bidon c'est tout. Et je ne vois vraiment pas ce que vient faire le taux de francophonie en comparaison la dedans ???? 

Alors oui, y'a plus de Crimens qui parlent russe, que de Franais qui parlent franais, en quoi a nous avance dans la discussion actuelle ? Ca prouve que le rfrendum en Crime a t fait de faon rgulire et qu'il n'y a rien  redire ? 

NON.

C'est juste histoire, encore une fois, d'avoir le dernier mot en parlant d'un truc compltement hors propos... Mais comme toujours, c'est l'autre qui est de mauvaise foi...  ::roll:: 





> Je dis pas que c'est bien, je dis que tu ne vois qu'un seul fouteur de merde, pourtant il y en a d'autres, les russes ne sont pas les seules  avoir un intrt en Ukraine.


J'aimerais que tu me cites le passage o j'ai dit qu'il n'y avait qu'un seul fouteur de merde ?

Moi tout ce que je vois, c'est que les vnements rcents, ne sont que la continuit de ce qu'entreprend la Russie depuis plus de 30 ans, mme bien avant Poutine, encore une fois, retournez apprendre votre gopolitique dont vous tes si fier, mais pas seulement sur les 5 dernires annes, allez potasser les relations entre l'Ukraine et la Russie depuis la chute de l'URSS, vous verrez que la Crime, a fait plusieurs dcennies que c'est un sujet de discorde. Avant mme que l'Ukraine ait soulev une possible volont de rejoindre l'UE. 

Et donc en l'occurrence, que les USA essaient de pousser des pions ou non pour empcher la Russie d'avancer (et c'est plus que probable qu'ils le fassent, on est d'accord), c'est bien la Russie qui vient de se torcher avec 3 ou 4 traits, et qui a viol la constitution Ukrainienne. 





> Et oui je maintiens, je prfre largement le rsultat de la Crime  leurs voisins. Et je prfre galement cette ingrence  l'ensemble des autres rcentes ingerances, dont certaine toujours en cours.


Aprs tu trouves a moins pire, tu as le droit, mais il me semble que vous, le trio infernal, vous nous aviez dit qu'il ne fallait pas faire de comparaisons de cours d'cole, et que le fait qu'il y avait pire ailleurs, n'excusaient pas le reste ? Encore une fois, c'est faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais, et ce qu'il est permis de faire, tourne suivant ce qui vous arrange.

----------


## TallyHo

> J'aimerais que tu me cites le passage o j'ai dit qu'il n'y avait qu'*un seul fouteur de merde* ?
> [...]
> Et donc en l'occurrence, *que les USA essaient de pousser des pions* ou non pour empcher la Russie d'avancer (et c'est plus que probable qu'ils le fassent, on est d'accord), c'est bien la Russie qui vient de se torcher avec 3 ou 4 traits, et qui a viol la constitution Ukrainienne.


Donc pourquoi tu t'nerves (toi ou d'autres) quand on le dit aussi ?




> mais il me semble que vous, le trio infernal


C'est possible que tu puisses faire 2 messages successifs sans insulte ou attaque personnelle ou c'est trop te demander ? Quand tu n'es pas d'accord avec tes collgues, tu agis de la sorte ?

----------


## Zirak

> C'est possible que tu puisses faire 2 messages successifs sans insulte ou attaque personnelle ou c'est trop te demander ? Quand tu n'es pas d'accord avec tes collgues, tu agis de la sorte ?


Quelle attaque personnelle ? Vous remettre sous le nez vos propres propos, c'est devenu une attaque personnelle maintenant ? Ou une insulte ? j'ai du mal  suivre... 

En gros, je subis une attaque personnelle (on m'accuse d'tre de mauvaise foi), et faut que je ferme ma gueule ? 


Et sinon, c'est possible que tu t'attardes sur les points importants des messages, plutt que de faire la victime en permanence et noyer le dbat dans ton ouinouin quotidien en quotant 1 phrase sur 30 ? 

Enfin osef, ne rpond pas, je m'en fou en fait, y'a que toi qui vient me harceler sur tous les fils  te plaindre de mes "agissements", si j'insultais tant de monde que a sans raison, j'aurais t ban depuis longtemps...


Edit :




> L'argument tait "*Enfin bon il y a 40% qui ne comprenait pas la question donc ils n'ont pas vot*", auquel je te rponds que c'est nimporte quoi on est plutt  5%.


Merci de me citer le passage en question.

J'ai dit, que "le rfrendum n'avait pas t ouvert aux non-russophones", pas que "tout le monde pouvait aller voter, mais que les non-russophones avaient vot n'importe quoi car ils ne comprenaient pas la question". Cela n'a strictement rien  voir.

En gros, tu me prends encore la tte pour un truc que je n'ai pas dit. La prochaine fois, lis mieux, merci.


Edit 2 :




> Donc pourquoi tu t'nerves (toi ou d'autres) quand on le dit aussi ?


Ce n'est pas a qui m'nerve, en fait cela n'a mme strictement rien  voir, mais je ne vais pas expliquer ce qui fait que, car cela serait encore une perte de temps.


Allez hop, 4 de moins, a c'est fait.

----------


## micka132

> Mais quel est le rapport ????
> 
> Qu'ils soient 5 / 10 / 50 / 80  ou 99% de russophones ne changent rien au fait que si tu ne donnes pas accs  ton rfrendum  tous les votants, le rsultat est bidon c'est tout. Et je ne vois vraiment pas ce que vient faire le taux de francophonie en comparaison la dedans ????


L'argument tait "Enfin bon il y a 40% qui ne comprenait pas la question donc ils n'ont pas vot", auquel je te rponds que c'est nimporte quoi on est plutt  5%. Alors certes tu peux dire c'est toujours pas satisfaisant, mais je te montre via la mme source, qu'en France on est en de de ce seuil. Alors soit tu considres qu'en France nos referendums sont bidons (et pas seulement celui de 2005) et donc ton argument est lgitime (malgr le fait qu'il soit plus que faux), soit tu dis OK c'est un referendum lgitime parceque dans les mme proportions que chez nous.
Il y a peut tre d'autres facteurs de nullit, mais en tout cas cet argument, qu'ici certains semblent aveuglement apprcier est fallacieux.

----------


## GrandFather

> D'aprs certains sondages le FG devrait faire plus que le PS (pour l'instant il y a 7 hypothses) :
> Prsidentielle 2017 : Fillon distance le FN, Hollande hors course selon notre sondage


Si ce sont les mmes types de sondages que ceux qui donnaient Jupp ultra-favori pour les primaires de la Droite, c'est  considrer avec beaucoup de circonspection...

----------


## TallyHo

> Quelle attaque personnelle ?


Celles que tu profres rgulirement en accusant de trollage, en utilisant des allusions stigmatisantes ou des insultes  chaque fois que tu t'adresses  des personnes qui te tiennent tte. De plus, ce n'est pas parce que d'autres acceptent cela que je ne devrais pas te le faire remarquer. Ou alors tu acceptes aussi qu'on t'insulte au moindre dsaccord... Le forum va tre un beau bordel dans ce cas  ::?: 




> Allez hop, 4 de moins, a c'est fait.


Et voila comment a finit systmatiquement avec la mme petite bande... Ils n'arrivent pas  concevoir que les gens puissent avoir des ides diffrentes, l'go prend le dessus et a finit en nom d'oiseaux et autres claquages de porte... A un moment donn, il va falloir comprendre qu'un dbat ne sert pas  mettre tout le monde d'accord. Si les gens restent sur leurs positions, ce n'est pas un drame hein...  ::roll::

----------


## micka132

> Moi tout ce que je vois, c'est que les vnements rcents, ne sont que la continuit de ce qu'entreprend la Russie depuis plus de 30 ans, mme bien avant Poutine, encore une fois, retournez apprendre votre gopolitique dont vous tes si fier, mais pas seulement sur les 5 dernires annes, allez potasser les relations entre l'Ukraine et la Russie depuis la chute de l'URSS, vous verrez que la Crime, a fait plusieurs dcennies que c'est un sujet de discorde. Avant mme que l'Ukraine ait soulev une possible volont de rejoindre l'UE.


Il y a 25 ans on parlait encore d'URSS, je vois donc pas pourquoi tu parles de Russie depuis plus de 30 ans. Mais certes c'est un dtail qui ne change pas grand chose.
Mais si l'on se rfre  ces 25 dernires annes la Crime semble pas vraiment plus Ukrainienne que Russe. Ce que tout le monde s'accorde  dire c'est que le changement de statut de l'Ukraine est directement lie au coup dtat, (ou manifestation selon le point de vue) d'Euromaidan. 
Tu es d'accord pour reconnaitre le statut trs instable de la Crime, mais a reste forcement une manipulation Russe contre la volont des Crimens qui souhaite rester Ukrainien. Moi je le vois pas comme a, la Russie a profit du mcontentement engendr par le changement de pouvoir (qui au passage tait du coup non lu). Dans un monde idal, ils n'auraient surement pas du faire a, mais dans le mme temps certaine puissance trangre n'aurait pas du aider le renversement du pouvoir plutt favorable aux Russes.

----------


## Grogro

Plus important que vos enfantillages, une rflexion sur le sens du blasphme, la communautarisation de la France, et les drives de la judiciarisation  outrance de la socit : http://www.telerama.fr/idees/affirme...eur,136536.php

----------


## Zirak

Sauf que pour la 4 145 847 562 876 358me fois : le problme ce n'est pas que vous ayez un avis diffrent, c'est votre faon d'agir (enfin pour au moins 2 d'entres-vous). 

En gros, ce qui me fait vous ignorer, c'est exactement ce que tu me reproches, pas les propos que je tiens, mais ma "faon de les dfendre". 

Alors tu peux m'accuser de tout ce que tu veux, mais vu que de toutes faons, tu ne te remets jamais en cause (enfin vous), et que tu ne te rends mme pas compte que tu as un comportement tout aussi dtestable, et que c'est toujours la faute des autres, bah on fini par craquer  un moment ou un autre. Et donc je prfre vous ignorer, avant de devenir insultant pour de vrai et que cela finisse par te donner raison.  ::ptdr:: 

Ah et pour ton information personnelle, trouver un propos "con", ne signifie pas qu'on insulte la personne de conne, a veut juste dire que ce propos l prcisment est con. Ca n'empche pas que la personne  puisse tre intelligente et cultive, tout le monde dit des conneries. Mais bon, encore faut-il lire correctement avant de ragir sous le coup de l'motion (et bim double combo attaque personnelle + renvoi de tes propres propos dans la face  ::ptdr:: ).

----------


## micka132

> J'ai dit, que "le rfrendum n'avait pas t ouvert aux non-russophones"


Et le fait qu'il semble y avoir plus de russophones en Crime que de francophone en France ne te gne toujours pas?
Mais bon passons,maintenant que tu l'a dit et rpt, pourquoi tu dis que le referendum ntait pas ouvert au non russophone ? Source ? :8-):

----------


## TallyHo

> Sauf que pour la 4 145 847 562 876 358me fois : le problme ce n'est pas que vous ayez un avis diffrent, c'est votre faon d'agir (enfin pour au moins 2 d'entres-vous)


Personnification du dbat... Dis toi que tu en as rien  foutre de la personne, surtout sur un forum. Ce n'est pas comme si on devait se marier hein...  ::D: 




> Ah et pour ton information personnelle, trouver un propos "con", ne signifie pas qu'on insulte la personne de conne, a veut juste dire que ce propos l prcisment est con. Ca n'empche pas que la personne  puisse tre intelligente et cultive, tout le monde dit des conneries. Mais bon, encore faut-il lire correctement avant de ragir sous le coup de l'motion (et bim double combo attaque personnelle + renvoi de tes propres propos dans la face ).


Ha d'accord... Donc tu vas pouvoir m'expliquer ceci :




> Mais en fait t'es vraiment con ? (Oui tu peux le signaler celui-l).

----------


## Grogro

La Russie avait surtout pass les annes prcdentes  distribuer des passeports russes aux crimens russophones. Tout les votes s'achtent, un rfrendum ne fait pas exception. L'effondrement de l'Etat ukrainien et la prise de pouvoir par une junte no-fasciste comportant des satellites remuants (prayi sektor) comparant les russes  des cafards  exterminer, puis le massacre d'Odessa, tout a a t des dclencheurs d'autant plus que l'enjeu du putch  Kiev tait de chasser l'arme russe de Sbastopol. Comme l'a expliqu Mabrouki, c'est le retour du "Grand Jeu", dans la ligne des vnements de Gorgie qui avait pris tout le monde par surprise en 2008 (dclencheur : Saakachvili tente, de son propre chef et dans le dos de ses nouveaux allis occidentaux, de reprendre le contrle des deux rgions sparatistes qui avaient fait scession lors de la chute de l'URSS). 

C'est comme a qu'un rfrendum se retrouve improvis dans des circonstances plus que contestables.

----------


## behe

> Et le fait qu'il semble y avoir plus de russophones en Crime que de francophone en France ne te gne toujours pas?
> Mais bon passons,maintenant que tu l'a dit et rpt, pourquoi tu dis que le referendum ntait pas ouvert au non russophone ? Source ?


Je laisse les autres rpondre  a mais peux tu m'expliquer pourquoi ce que tu dfends pour la Crime (libre choix) n'a pas t aussi appliqu par la Russie avec la Tchtchnie en 1991 stp

Octobre: Djokhar Doudaev remporte l'lection prsidentielle qu'il vient d'organiser. Moscou dclare ce scrutin illgal.
Novembre: Djokhar Doudaev dclare l'indpendance de la Tchtchnie. Boris Eltsine instaure l'tat d'urgence et envoie des troupes dans la capitale. Elles se retirent au bout de 3 jours face  la trs forte rsistance tchtchne.  

L aussi, il y a eu une dcision d'une rgion pour sortir d'un pays mais curieusement la raction n'a pas t la mme.

----------


## micka132

> Je laisse les autres rpondre  a mais peux tu m'expliquer pourquoi ce que tu dfends pour la Crime (libre choix) n'a pas t aussi appliqu par la Russie 
> ...
> L aussi, il y a eu une dcision d'une rgion pour sortir d'un pays mais curieusement la raction n'a pas t la mme.


J'ignore totalement ce qui s'est pass  cet poque l bas, mais sur les seuls lment que tu me donnes je donne pas raison  la Russie.
Mais prsent comme a c'est a peu prs aussi utile que de demander si je suis pour tuer des gens ou contre.
Le contexte tant super important, mme pour ceux ayant pas mal de carte en main c'est difficile de juger sans prendre parti, alors pour ceux qui ont aucune carte  ::aie:: .

----------


## r0d

> Plus important que vos enfantillages, une rflexion sur le sens du blasphme, la communautarisation de la France, et les drives de la judiciarisation  outrance de la socit : http://www.telerama.fr/idees/affirme...eur,136536.php


Trs bon papier, merci pour le lien.
C'est rare de trouver une rflexion avec autant de recul dans lintelligentsia bobo parisienne (Tlrama, Inrocks, Marianne, etc.).

----------


## behe

> J'ignore totalement ce qui s'est pass  cet poque l bas, mais sur les seuls lment que tu me donnes je donne pas raison  la Russie.
> Mais prsent comme a c'est a peu prs aussi utile que de demander si je suis pour tuer des gens ou contre.
> Le contexte tant super important, mme pour ceux ayant pas mal de carte en main c'est difficile de juger sans prendre parti, alors pour ceux qui ont aucune carte .


Je suis d'accord avec toi (pour tre franc j'avais zapp l'vnement dclencheur de la guerre de Tchchnie, pour dire mon niveau de connaissances sur le sujet). 
Mais je trouve "marrant" qu'un pays qui a refus l'indpendance d'une rgion (trs riche en ptrole) se cache derrire d'un rfrendum plus que douteux (pourquoi refuser des observateurs, pourquoi avancer la date, pourquoi avoir changer la question qui devait tre initialement pos) pour dire qu'il est dans son bon droit.

----------


## micka132

> Trs bon papier, merci pour le lien.
> C'est rare de trouver une rflexion avec autant de recul dans lintelligentsia bobo parisienne (Tlrama, Inrocks, Marianne, etc.).


C'est plutt pas mal en effet.


Je m'interroge toutefois sur deux ides:



> C'est difficile  comprendre pour nous, parce que plus personne ne pense qu'une vrit unique explique le monde. Il faut donc faire cet effort d'imagination pour comprendre comment pensent certains Etats islamistes.


Je n'ai pas cette impression l.Notre socit n'est plus croyante au sens classique du terme, mais elle l'est au sens politique. 
Notre modle justifie toute les horreurs que l'on peut faire et les autres ides sont forcement "rtrogrades", voire "barbares".
Les rpublicains (pas l'ump) d'origines ntaient pas stupide et ont tout fait pour rduire  nant la religion afin de pouvoir placer leurs idologie. Je pense que la majorit de nos politiciens sont toujours dans cette vision l. a a certainement drap quelque part, notamment via les arguments qu'elle soulve.
Ses 2 phrases sont en plus contradictoire. C'est en effet difficile pour nous  comprendre parce qu'il n'y a justement qu'une seule vrit : la notre. Dans le cas contraire il n' y aurai pas d'effort  faire pour comprendre ces gens.



> La premire gnration sans idologie, sans utopie politique.


Il y a surement du vrai, c'est parmi les plus jeunes qu'il y a le plus de dissident mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit une majorit. 
Grossirement les jeunes sont toujours sur du droite/gauche classique par peur de l'inconnu (les extrmes). C'est pas qu'il n'y a pas d'utopie c'est plutt que nous y sommes dj, malheuresement (ou heuresement) la crise fait forcement rflchir d'avantage.
Mais je ne pense pas que a soit quelque chose de nouveau, sinon il y aurait des chamboulement politiques tous les 10 ans...

----------


## Mat.M

alllez je me jette  l'eau quitte  me ridiculiser en public  ::aie::  ::aie::  il est 19:18 le 01/12/2016 intervention  20h00 verdict ( sans opinion politique ) : il NE se reprsentera pas.
Donc certainement avantage pour Mr Valls
Les paris sont pris  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

En fait, je me pose une question... Je me demande si il ne va pas avancer le fait qu'il est Prsident de tous les franais, qu'il doit tre jug par eux et non pas par une partie de la population (les partisans du PS) donc il n'a pas  se soumettre aux primaires.

[Edit]

Houla... Petite voix, regard de chien qui a fait une connerie, j'ai presque eu envie de lui donner des bonbons pour le rconforter. Mais il faut quand mme avouer que c'tait mieux et courageux qu'il stop lui-mme l'hmorragie.

Bien jou Mat  :;):

----------


## GPPro

Ca va tre un joyeux bordel  """gauche"""  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

salut TallyHo merci j'ai pris quelques risques  ::D:

----------


## TallyHo

> Ca va tre un joyeux bordel  """gauche"""


Mlenchon risque de leur pomper des voix, il fait un gros boulot sur les rseaux sociaux. Et pas dit qu'il leur fasse des cadeaux...




> salut TallyHo merci j'ai pris quelques risques


Sans prise de risque, la vie serait chiante...  :;): 

----------------------------------

Bon... Je rclame une minute de silence pour savourer ce moment de joie rendre hommage  ce Prsident dvou.

Pour toi Franois... L'image de ton scooter restera  jamais grav dans nos coeurs :

----------


## MABROUKI

> TallyHo
> Pour toi Franois... L'image de ton scooter restera  jamais grav dans nos coeurs ..


L'Homme au Scooter  s'est vanoui  dans l'obscurit discrte de la nuit....
Car le Hollandais avait plus d'un tour dans son sac et s'est drob dans la brume ocane comme le fantme du mme nom...
Gauche et Droite sont aux abois...
C'est  dloyal Mr le Hollandais  !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est pas mal ce qu'a fait Hollande.
Ce retirer comme a c'tait la bonne dcision.
Faut le fliciter pour cet acte de lucidit.
Un homme politique qui prend une bonne dcision c'est assez rare pour tre soulign.

Et c'est extrmement sympa, de se rappeler des articles :
Prsidentielle : pourquoi Hollande se prsentera le 1er dcembre
Comment Franois Hollande se prpare  annoncer sa candidature
2017: Hollande candidat le 10 dcembre ?
Prsidentielle : Hollande prt  s'affranchir de la primaire
Prsidentielle 2017: 5 bonnes raisons pour que Franois Hollande se prsente quand mme  la primaire
etc.

Bon par contre le PS est peut tre un peu mort.
Vu ce que c'tait devenu ce n'est pas plus mal...

----------


## Invit

C'est dommage, il aurait juste d dire qu'il ne se reprsentait pas, plutt que de prcder a d'un discours plein de mensonges (je me suis occup de la finance, j'ai gr les attentats sans restreindre les liberts...).




> Donc certainement avantage pour Mr Valls


Valls est autant responsable du bilan que Hollande. Il a en plus quelques casseroles perso comme sa prise de position acharne contre le burkini et toutes ses escalades droitires. Il ferait mieux de passer son tour, prendre en main le parti et le retaper et retenter dans 5 ans.
Montebourg risque de gagner la primaire mais il ne fera pas grand chose  l'lection. Si Taubira se prsentait, elle pourrait aussi gagner la primaire mais ferait un flop  l'lection galement (on est dj pas prts  lire une femme, alors une noire...). Srieusement, le mieux pour eux serait de ne pas prsenter de candidat du tout.

----------


## ManusDei

D'autres pensent que Montebourg pourrait gagner la primaire. A voir.

En tout cas Hollande s'est bien foutu de la gueule du monde avec son discours "a va mieux" pour annoncer qu'il ne se reprsente pas.

----------


## Zirak

> En tout cas Hollande s'est bien foutu de la gueule du monde avec son discours "a va mieux" pour annoncer qu'il ne se reprsente pas.


Je trouve qu'il a bien fait, au final, que cela aille mieux ou non, il sait bien que vu sa popularit en ce moment, il n'a qu'une chance infime d'tre lu, autant viter d'ajouter le ridicule d'une dfaite crasante aux lections, laisser un autre tre lu, et si le suivant est effectivement pire, il pourra revenir faon Sarkozy "vous voyez, je n'tais pas si mauvais, je reviens vous sauver". Enfin, dans sa position, je trouve que ce n'est pas si mal jou. ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si Taubira se prsentait, elle pourrait aussi gagner la primaire mais ferait un flop  l'lection galement (on est dj pas prts  lire une femme, alors une noire...).


Heu ! C'est un peu facile, je trouve de dire que Taubira ne passerait pas, parce que c'est une femme, et noire en plus. Je pense que c'est surtout et avant tout qu'elle est  cot de la plaque, gocentrique au possible, compltement nulle et qu'elle l'a prouv avec sa gestion catastrophique de la justice sous Hollande !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je trouve qu'il a bien fait, au final, que cela aille mieux ou non, il sait bien que vu sa popularit en ce moment, il n'a qu'une chance infime d'tre lu, autant viter d'ajouter le ridicule d'une dfaite crasante aux lections, laisser un autre tre lu, et si le suivant est effectivement pire, il pourra revenir faon Sarkozy "vous voyez, je n'tais pas si mauvais, je reviens vous sauver". Enfin, dans sa position, je trouve que ce n'est pas si mal jou. ^^


Au moins, il s'vite une humiliation comme Sarkozy en a prix une rcemment. Faut savoir s'arrter  temps. J'espre pour lui qu'il ne fera pas la mme connerie que Sarko et qu'il ne reviendra pas en 2022.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> un discours plein de mensonges (je me suis occup de la finance, j'ai gr les attentats sans restreindre les liberts...)


Il ne faut pas trop en demander  un homme politique, ce qu'il a fait est dj miraculeux.
Les politiques et les mdias utilisent la mme stratgie : ils rptent des mensonges jusqu' ce que le peuple finisse par les croire.
Ce qui est drle c'est que souvent le mensonge est  l'oppos de la ralit.




> Valls est autant responsable du bilan que Hollande.


Valls c'est le pire de tous, je le supporte encore moins que Sarkozy...




> on est dj pas prts  lire une femme, alors une noire


a c'est faux.
Les tasuniens ont bien lu un noir (il y a 50 ans il y avait encore de la sgrgation raciale aux USA), donc a montre bien que tout est possible. (si le systme promeut le candidat) 
Si tous les mdias mettent une personnalit en avant, la donne devant dans tous les sondages, comme ils l'ont fait avec Obama  l'poque et ben les gens suivront les mdias.

Et a n'a pas de sens la couleur et le sexe, a ne veut rien dire, a ne change rien.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'on lit une femme que ce serait forcment mieux.
Les femmes peuvent faire de la merde galement.

La vraie sparation ce n'est pas le sexe, la couleur, l'orientation sexuelle, la religion.
Ce ne sont que des paramtres qui influent peu.

La vritable sparation c'est pauvre / riche.
Une riche noire homosexuelle  plus de point commun avec un vieux riche blanc htrosexuel qu'avec des femmes noires pauvre.

Enfin aprs a dpend comment on regarde...
Mais sur la plan politique et de la sphre des connaissances.

Il parait qu'en Afrique du Sud, les riches noires sont potes avec les riches blancs, pendant que les pauvres noires se battent avec les pauvres blancs.

====
La logique de dire "si Hillary est lue prsidente, a va tes super chouette, ce sera du progrs, la premire femme prsidente".
Ce qui est compltement dbile comme "raisonnement"...

Aux gens qui pensent qu'lire une femme ce serait tip top, dit leur qu'en France une femme risque de prendre le pouvoir ^^  ::ptdr:: 
a va tre un peu paradoxal pour eux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

La question de qui, pour le PS en 2017, va tre intressante  suivre. Soit, le PS est vraiment dbile et se choisi Valls. C'est clair que dans l'esprit des franais, Valls est autant responsable que Hollande, et donc, ils se prennent une tle au premier tour.
Ensuite, soit Hamon (un charisme de moule), soit Montebourg (le chevalier blanc des belles paroles). Franchement, y en a aucun qui me donne envie de voter pour eux. 
Quid d'une candidature de Bayrou ? Ou alors Macron, mais j'attends de voir son programme. 

En tout cas, je ne voterai pas Fillon, mme au 2nd tour contre Marine.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour l'instant les mdias donne l'UMP et le FN bien devant.
Mais comme ils ont tendance  violemment se planter ces derniers temps, si a se trouve le FN ne sera mme pas au second tour ^^

D'ici Mai il peut s'en passer des choses.
Mais a va tre dure pour le PS, ils devraient faire un round d'co et se prparer pour la prochaine ^^

Macron tout le monde s'en branle.
Mlenchon revient en force, a ne plait pas trop au NPA on dirait ^^
"Jean-Luc Mlenchon joue la posture du sauveur. C'est un problme" pour Philippe Poutou

----------


## pmithrandir

> La question de qui, pour le PS en 2017, va tre intressante  suivre. Soit, le PS est vraiment dbile et se choisi Valls. C'est clair que dans l'esprit des franais, Valls est autant responsable que Hollande, et donc, ils se prennent une tle au premier tour.
> Ensuite, soit Hamon (un charisme de moule), soit Montebourg (le chevalier blanc des belles paroles). Franchement, y en a aucun qui me donne envie de voter pour eux. 
> Quid d'une candidature de Bayrou ? Ou alors Macron, mais j'attends de voir son programme. 
> 
> En tout cas, je ne voterai pas Fillon, mme au 2nd tour contre Marine.


Bien d'accord avec ce que tu dis...
je ne vois aucun candidat tangible au PS.

J'aurai pas t ocntre un duo bayrou / macron, mais ils ne semblent pas dcid a se lancer ensemble.

Pourtant, l'age et l'exprience de bayrou (+ son message similaire depuis longtemps) et le cot rafraichissant de Macron par certains aspect seraient pas mal.
Et Bayrou je pense limiterait pas mal macron sur ses ides pas super tout le temps.

Aprs, je vois macron un peu comme valls.
Le second se sert de la xenophobie et de la peur pour exister, le premier de l'conomie. Mais tous deux vont un peu dans l'outrance pour ressortir du lot du coup.

A la rigueur,n je prefre dailleur un macron car si conneries sur l'conomie, on peut souvent rparer... c'est plus dur avec la xenophobie.

----------


## Grogro

> Valls est autant responsable du bilan que Hollande. Il a en plus quelques casseroles perso comme sa prise de position acharne contre le burkini et toutes ses escalades droitires. Il ferait mieux de passer son tour, prendre en main le parti et le retaper et retenter dans 5 ans.


Quelles escalades droitires ?? Valls est le seul qui a sauv l'honneur de la gauche en affirmant haut et fort que l'islamisme et l'islam politique sont incompatibles avec la rpublique. Hollande, comme  son habitude,  refus de trancher entre la ligne rpublicaine de Valls (dans un esprit assez proche des radicaux-socialistes de la IIIme rpublique) et la ligne communautariste de Bianco, de peur de s'aliner les islamo-gauchistes et la clientle immigre du PS. Hollande n'a jamais voulu trancher sur quelque point que ce soir et n'a jamais voulu gouverner. C'est bien ce que les franais lui reprochent. Valls reprsente une gauche patriote qui a toujours refus l'identitarisme, le communautarisme et la haine de la France, c'est mme l'archtype de l'immigration russie. Je suis prt  parier qu'il va bosser avec Laurent Bouvet pour sa campagne, d'autant plus que Malek Boutih est proche de Valls. Il n'y a plus aucun accommodement acceptable avec la lacit, on a trop recul depuis les annes 80. C'est une demande populaire trs forte et Valls est le seul  gauche  rpondre  cette demande.

Ce qui discrdite Valls, c'est qu'il est effectivement coresponsable 
du bilan de Hollande, tout comme Fillon est coresponsable des annes Sarkozy. Ses pulsions liberticides et totalitaires (une longue tradition  gauche) peuvent le discrditer, et encore c'est malheureusement une demande populaire forte. Cette demande est le vritable problme, bien plus que le politique qui prtend y rpondre. Son fanatisme pro-Isral peut lui aliner pas mal de votes. C'est une autre faille.

Par contre, un atout de Valls c'est sa constance et sa cohrence, et c'est une carte  jouer aprs les annes Hollande. Et c'est galement un atout face  Fillon qui n'a cess de retourner sa veste.

Valls et Fillon ont pas mal de failles, mais ils ont rellement des atouts pour dgager Le Pen du second tour. Ils peuvent aussi se faire proprement dglinguer par Mlenchon (qui, en commenant une trs timide critique de l'immigration est en train de devenir enfin cohrent) et les deux Le Pen. Le second tour redevient ouvert. Si on peut contenir le FN au niveau de 2012, je vais pas m'en plaindre. On a pas besoin d'un 21 avril bis, surtout si c'est pour lgitimer par effet de bord le programme co de Fillon.

----------


## ManusDei

Je suis un peu d'accord avec Jon Shannow sur Taubira, mais en moisn violent. 
Elle parle bien et elle crit bien, elle est probablement trs cultive mais son bilan en temps que Garde des Sceaux est pas spcialement glorieux.

Au niveau de la personne elle me fait un peu penser  De Villepin, qui reste reconnu et respect en France pour son discours  l'ONU en 2003 (mme si ils n'ont pas le mme parcours).

----------


## Gunny

Ou bien, le PS clate : la frange rellement de gauche rejoint Mlenchon, et la frange plus centriste rejoint Bayrou. videmment a ne va pas arriver, mais aprs la prsidentielle, si le PS se ramasse grave et passe en dessous de mlenchon...

----------


## Grogro

> Ou bien, le PS clate : la frange rellement de gauche rejoint Mlenchon, et la frange plus centriste rejoint Bayrou. videmment a ne va pas arriver, mais aprs la prsidentielle, si le PS se ramasse grave et passe en dessous de mlenchon...


C'est ce que j'esprais en 2007. Les idologues ultra bobos dehors, les ralistes au sein d'un centre largi pour redresser le pays. Cela n'est jamais arriv, pas plus que l'UMP n'a clat en 2012. S'appeler "socialistes" est compltement archaque quand on a besoin de sociaux-dmocrates et quand on a de plus abandonn toute forme de socialisme depuis 1983.

Hollande n'a jamais t socialiste, c'est un hritier de Jacques Delors.

----------


## Invit

> Je pense que c'est surtout et avant tout qu'elle est  cot de la plaque, gocentrique au possible, compltement nulle et qu'elle l'a prouv avec sa gestion catastrophique de la justice sous Hollande !





> Elle parle bien et elle crit bien, elle est probablement trs cultive mais son bilan en temps que Garde des Sceaux est pas spcialement glorieux.


Vous avez des exemples de trucs ngatifs dans son bilan ?

Sinon les qualificatifs " ct de la plaque", "gocentrique" et le mauvais bilan peuvent s'appliquer  : Hollande, Valls, Sarkozy, Fillon, Jupp, Macron, etc...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous avez des exemples de trucs ngatifs dans son bilan ?


T'as l'impression que la justice fonctionne mieux depuis qu'elle a t ministre ? 
Et toi, qu'est-ce tu retiens de positif ? Parce que c'est dans les deux sens, hein ? Elle est reste dans un gouvernement alors qu'elle dtestait le premier ministre, juste pour qu'une loi portant son nom soit vote. C'est tout ce que je retiens de son action. 




> Sinon les qualificatifs " ct de la plaque", "gocentrique" et le mauvais bilan peuvent s'appliquer  : Hollande, Valls, Sarkozy, Fillon, Jupp, Macron, etc...


Pour Macron, je serais plus mesur pour " cot de la plaque".

----------


## TallyHo

Quand vous avez une machine dfectueuse qui ne peut pas tre rpare et qui sort des produits non-conformes  la chaine, vous restez devant en esprant qu'elle sorte un produit correct ?

Aujourd'hui, la situation politique est semblable, nous esprons qu'un homme ou une femme providentiel merge d'un systme dfaillant, corrupteur, litiste, de caste et j'ai presque envie de dire monarchique. La seule diffrence tant qu'on a le droit de l'ouvrir tous les 5 ans pour lire le roi. Ce n'est plus possible... Il faut clairement un rveil citoyen et que la dmocratie reprenne ses droits en redonnant le pouvoir au peuple et pas que des miettes quand a arrange pour lire les matres.

A mon avis, il n'y a pas 36 solutions, en fait j'en vois que deux : soit les politiciens changent eux-mmes les choses, soit c'est le peuple qui s'en charge et on sait comment a finit en gnral. Donc je prfre la 1re solution. Et je suis au regret de constater que personne semble prendre conscience de la colre montante du peuple (malgr les alertes videntes qu'il y a en ce moment), a continue tranquillou dans les discours et les propositions habituels qui nous ont mens l o on en est.

Le seul qui semble vouloir redonner du pouvoir au peuple, c'est Mlenchon avec des propositions du style possibilit de rvoquer un lu, initiative populaire. A mon avis, il a aussi une bonne vision sur l'cologie et l'agriculture ainsi que de freiner la marchandisation de ce qui est essentiel : eau, air, sant, nergie. Je le rejoins l-dessus mais je suis en total dsaccord sur d'autres choses. Mais basiquement je crois qu'il a raison, il faut refaire la constitution pour enfin voir une vraie dmocratie.

Voila o on en est... Voter pour des guignols qui font leur numro tous les 5 ans... Ou voter pour un type qui parait plus cens que les autres sur la condition du peuple, qui veut casser la dynamique de ce systme corrompu mais qui est compltement out sur plusieurs autres points dans son programme.

----------


## ManusDei

> Vous avez des exemples de trucs ngatifs dans son bilan ?


Pas d'avances vis--vis du problme de surpopulation carcrale par exemple.
Sur la justice des mineurs, elle n'est pas revenue sur tout un tas de rformes faites lors du quiquennat prcdent qui visaient  juger les mineurs comme si ils taient majeurs (en dehors de la suppression des tribunaux correctionnels pour mineurs).

----------


## Ryu2000

Mais arrtez d'avoir de l'espoir...
Vous pensez srieusement qu'il soit possible que dmocratiquement un bon candidat soit lu, prenne les rnes de la Nation et mette en place des bonnes rformes ?
La politique est un thtre, le pouvoir alterne entre PS et UMP et rien ne va dans la bonne direction, aucune bonne dcision n'est prise.
On s'enfonce plus profondment dans la crise, les riches deviennent plus riche, les pauvres deviennent plus pauvre, la classe moyenne disparat.

Ceux qui nous gouvernent sont isol du monde rel et ne se proccupent pas des franais.
Le peuple franais va devoir tolrer a jusqu'au point de rupture...

La France n'a mme pas le contrle d'elle mme, le gouvernement ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut...
Bon d'un cot vu qui est gnralement au gouvernement ce n'est peut tre pas plus mal dans un sens...
C'est pas comme si la bonne personne allait prendre le pouvoir un jour...

Rien que l'ide de base est mauvaise, comment en 5 ans tu peux mettre en place un projet ?

Comme je l'ai dj dis avant "aujourd'hui, le prsident n'est qu'un paratonnerre, qui attire toute la haine du peuple" pour l'empcher de voir le tableau global.
On est juste  dire "Mitterrand tait nul, Chirac tait nul, Sarkozy et Hollande sont plus que nul".
Chirac et Mitterand ont fait 1 ou 2 choses bien quand mme, mais beaucoup de mal galement.
Et a continu...

Il faut prendre du recul et constater comment le systme fonctionne.
Pour tre lu il faut payer les instituts de sondages, mais surtout tre bien vu par les mdias.
Si les mdias ne parlent pas de vous, ou si ils vous traitent d'antismite, homophobe, transophobe, sexiste, etc, vous ne pourrez jamais tre lu.
Donc il faut se soumettre aux financiers et aux mdias.
Forcment a va changer votre programme.
La dmocratie c'est le pouvoir au riche.

On sait que le PS et l'UMP sont nul  chier, et pourtant l'UMP est favoris dans les sondages (sondages qui sont bas sur rien, mais qui on un effet dans la pense globale).
Voil ce qu'il ce passe :
- 2012 : l'UMP est trop nul, je vais voter PS
- 2017 : le PS est trop nul, je vais voter UMP

===
Bon aprs il y a un lger espoir avec internet, qui est une zone o le systme semble perdre un peu de pouvoir.
Mais des grosses vagues de censures sont  venir....
Parce que pour le moment c'est fun, beaucoup de gens perdent confiance dans les mdias officiels du coup ils vont se renseigner ailleurs.

Nous ne sommes pas dans une priode facile puisque la crise mondiale, s'additionne avec la crise de l'Union Europenne, donc on cumul des problmes.
Mais il ne faut pas esprer une embelli dans les annes  venir...
On va sombrer lentement jusqu' toucher le fond.
 partir de l a pourra repartir (c'est comme une grande roue).

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais arrtez d'avoir de l'espoir...
> Vous pensez srieusement qu'il soit possible que dmocratiquement un bon candidat soit lu


Ca dpend si on a confiance en la populace ou non  :;): 

Et c'est quoi le "bon" candidat?
Crois tu que le politique peut rsoudre tout les problmes  lui seul?




> La France n'a mme pas le contrle d'elle mme, le gouvernement ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut...


Zzz , c'est pas un peu lassant de rpt le mme discours en boucle?
Surtout sans jamais dire ce qu'elle ne contrle pas...




> Rien que l'ide de base est mauvaise, comment en 5 ans tu peux mettre en place un projet ?


Suffit de se faire rlire 
Donc tu es pour un mandant de combien d'anne?
10 ans? 20 ans? 30 ans?





> Comme je l'ai dj dis avant "aujourd'hui, le prsident n'est qu'un paratonnerre, qui attire toute la haine du peuple" pour l'empcher de voir le tableau global.
> On est juste  dire "Mitterrand tait nul, Chirac tait nul, Sarkozy et Hollande sont plus que nul".


Tiens une rflexion un brin intelligente :p




> Il faut prendre du recul et constater comment le systme fonctionne.
> Pour tre lu il faut payer les instituts de sondages, mais surtout tre bien vu par les mdias.
> Si les mdias ne parlent pas de vous, ou si ils vous traitent d'antismite, homophobe, transophobe, sexiste, etc, vous ne pourrez jamais tre lu.
> Donc il faut se soumettre aux financiers et aux mdias.


Dommage ca n'a pas dure.
Pourtant tu arrtes pas de nous dire que ca n'a pas mach avec le Brexit, Trump, Constitution europens, Jospin, Filion ...




> La dmocratie c'est le pouvoir au riche.


Comme les autres forme de pouvoir.




> On sait que le PS et l'UMP sont nul  chier, et pourtant l'UMP est favoris dans les sondages (sondages qui sont bas sur rien, mais qui on un effet dans la pense globale).


Euh non sur les rponses des sonds.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ca dpend si on a confiance en la populace ou non


Avant de parler de confiance en la populace, il faudrait dj qu'elle est son mot  dire, autre que cette comdie lective qui nous donne droit de l'ouvrir une fois tous les x annes puis de ne plus pouvoir agir directement par la suite. Pouvoir les virer si ils font n'importe quoi en cours de mandat par exemple.

Un bon candidat ? Ce serait celui qui n'a pas peur du peuple et qui comprendrait qu'il est notre oblig et pas l'inverse...

----------


## GPPro

> T'as l'impression que la justice fonctionne mieux depuis qu'elle a t ministre ? 
> Et toi, qu'est-ce tu retiens de positif ? Parce que c'est dans les deux sens, hein ? Elle est reste dans un gouvernement alors qu'elle dtestait le premier ministre, juste pour qu'une loi portant son nom soit vote. C'est tout ce que je retiens de son action.


Je voudrais m'attarder sur cette rponse qui est limite une caricature.

On lui pose une question prcise  laquelle il pourrait rpondre avec des faits, pour montrer que son opinion est raisonne et a un fondement. Mais non, visiblement c'est trop demander, on inverse la preuve de la charge dans un premier temps, puis ensuite on fait un procs d'intention sur un point qui n'a rien  voir avec la question...

Au moins quand les thierrybenji et autres partent dans leurs dlires trollesques, ils font l'effort d'inventer des arguments ou de dtourner des existants. Tu ne fais mme pas cet effort l. Bizarrement c'est souvent le cas d'ailleurs dans les attaques sur Taubira. De l  y voir d'autres raisons moins avouables (c'est une femme ? sa couleur de peau ?)...

----------


## GPPro

> Pas d'avances vis--vis du problme de surpopulation carcrale par exemple.
> Sur la justice des mineurs, elle n'est pas revenue sur tout un tas de rformes faites lors du quiquennat prcdent qui visaient  juger les mineurs comme si ils taient majeurs (en dehors de la suppression des tribunaux correctionnels pour mineurs).


Donc on la descend plus bas que terre parce qu'elle n'a pas su liminer toutes les neries de ses prdcesseurs ? Voir mon post prcdent, tu ne vaux pas mieux.

----------


## Mat.M

> Un bon candidat ? Ce serait celui qui n'a pas peur du peuple et qui comprendrait qu'il est notre oblig et pas l'inverse...


ok mais qu'est ce qu'un bon candidat,un bon chef de l'Etat au juste ? 
Sur quels critres peut-on juger ? 
Et puis affirmer qu'on est bon ou mauvais dans un domaine c'est juger une action ; or grer un tat c'est pas comme on gre une entreprise ou ses vacances par exemple.
Une entreprise soit a gagne de l'argent soit pas et a coule...un Etat et un pays c'est pas la mme chose
Ensuite les hauts fonctionnaires de l'excutif c'est pas comme des produits de consommation  qu'on jette aprs usage, on ne fait pas n'importe quoi non plus et de toute faon que a soit Mr Valls,Marine Le Pen ou F Fillon ils vont de toute manire se vautrer tout autant que F Hollande

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca dpend si on a confiance en la populace ou non


Le problme ce n'est pas les lecteurs le problme ce sont les candidats, surtout les favoris.
Plus t'es corrompu plus t'es favoris.




> Et c'est quoi le "bon" candidat?
> Crois tu que le politique peut rsoudre tout les problmes  lui seul?


C'est compliqu, mais thoriquement ce n'est pas impossible.
Aprs faudrait des types du niveau de De Gaulle.
Il y a eu des grands hommes politique comme Chavez, Poutine, Castro, etc.




> Zzz , c'est pas un peu lassant de rpt le mme discours en boucle?
> Surtout sans jamais dire ce qu'elle ne contrle pas...


Imaginons que certains point de la stratgie soit de crer une nouvelle monnaie national, d'avoir des vrais frontires, rien que a on ne peut pas le faire.
Alors que c'est la base...
Je pense que mme la prfrence nationale on pourrait pas la faire...
Alors qu'en Suisse quand une usine va mal, elle vire en priorit les franais et c'est compltement normal, a marche comme a quasiment partout, parce que c'est logique.




> Donc tu es pour un mandant de combien d'anne?
> 10 ans? 20 ans? 30 ans?


J'en sais rien, 7 c'tait probablement bien.
Si c'est pass  5 ans, c'tait pour copier les USA et parce que a devenait trop dur pour un prsident de rester aussi longtemps au pouvoir s'en finir dtester par tout le monde.
Hollande a pas encore fait ses 5 ans et il est au bout du rouleau, si il avait du faire 7 ans, il aurait abandonn avant.
Les gens ne peuvent plus supporter le mme connard au pouvoir 7 ans.
Parce que sont qui sont au pouvoir sont de plus en plus nul. (plus nul que Sarkozy et Hollande, a devient vraiment flippant)




> Pourtant tu arrtes pas de nous dire que ca n'a pas mach avec le Brexit, Trump, Constitution europens, Jospin, Filion ...


Je l'ai dj expliqu, arrtez de penser en binaire.
Les sondages influent c'est reconnu par tout le monde.
Si tout les mdias disent en boucle "Mlenchon va faire 20% au premier tour", qu'on le voit et l'entend partout pendant des mois, son score sera forcment suprieur par rapport  ce qu'il aurait t si il n'y avait eu aucun soutien des mdias.

Les sondages ne reprsentent pas les statistique d'un chantillon reprsentatif.
Les sondages c'est ce que les instituts de sondages aimeraient voir se raliser (+ des motifs pour ceux qui ont pay).

Pour Trump VS Clinton, les instituts ont vu que Trump tait clairement devant.
Mais ils le l'ont pas montr.
a ce voyait, vers la fin Clinton a demand l'aide  tout le show-biz, ils ont mme ressorti Madonna de son cercueil pour l'occasion.
Clinton mritait de faire beaucoup moins.
Les mois et les mois dacharnement mdiatique pro Clinton ont influenc les votes.
Mais Trump tait trop fort et Clinton tait trop nul.

La volont des sondeurs s'loignent de la ralit du peuple.
Les anglais ne veulent pas de l'UE.
Mme le rgime spcial dont ils bnficiaient les ralentissait.




> Comme les autres forme de pouvoir.


Je ne connais pas toutes les formes de pouvoir.
Etienne Chouard dit qu'il y a trs longtemps  Athnes... Bref.

Le problme de la dmocratie c'est que c'est fourbe.
a arrive tout gentil "galit, fraternit, amour entre les peuples, les petits oiseaux, cui cui cui" et PAF ! a te poignarde dans le dos.

Au moins une dictature a dconne 0.
a arrive et a te dit "si tu fais de la merde on te fracasse la gueule" c'est franc.
a te dit pas "on vous met tous sur coute pour votre scurit".




> Euh non sur les rponses des sonds.


Souvent ils ne demandent mme pas  1000 personnes !
Et j'aimerais bien voir la gueule des types...

 la limite les sondages sur les sites sur internet concernent plus de personnes, mais les rsultats ne sont jamais diffus.
D'aprs moi il faudrait interdire les sondages  propos de llection, a fausse le rsultat.
a ne sert  rien ce type de sondage, aussi bien on vote  la fin...

----------


## Invit

> T'as l'impression que la justice fonctionne mieux depuis qu'elle a t ministre ? 
> Et toi, qu'est-ce tu retiens de positif ? Parce que c'est dans les deux sens, hein ? Elle est reste dans un gouvernement alors qu'elle dtestait le premier ministre, juste pour qu'une loi portant son nom soit vote. C'est tout ce que je retiens de son action.


Fin des pleines plancher, indpendance du parquet...




> Pour Macron, je serais plus mesur pour " cot de la plaque".


Pour moi un mec qui est rest trois ans au ministre de l'conomie et des finances, qui n'y a fait aucun truc ayant eu un impact positif sur l'conomie du pays et qui pense qu'il peut accder  la fonction suprme a correspond assez bien  la dfinition de " ct de la plaque". Et lui il n'a pas l'excuse d'avoir pu tre entrav par un premier ministre ou un prsident en dsaccord.

----------


## Grogro

> Suffit de se faire rlire 
> Donc tu es pour un mandant de combien d'anne?
> 10 ans? 20 ans? 30 ans?


Ce point mrite dbat. 5 ans, c'est court, surtout si le prsident fait campagne pour sa rlection. Je serais partisan d'un septennat non renouvelable. Pas de pression lectorale avec un mandat unique. Mais a pose le problme du calendrier des lgislatives. La France tant ce que nous sommes, on se retrouverait mcaniquement avec une cohabitation au bout de 5 ans. tait-ce pourtant une mauvaise chose ? Les duos Mitterrand/Chirac, Mitterrand/Balladur et Chirac/Jospin ont globalement bien fonctionn. Ca pousse au compromis.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ... puis ensuite on fait un procs d'intention sur un point qui n'a rien  voir avec la question...


Puis



> Bizarrement c'est souvent le cas d'ailleurs dans les attaques sur Taubira. De l  y voir d'autres raisons moins avouables (c'est une femme ? sa couleur de peau ?)...


Procs d'intention ? Au moins, on voit que tu matrises le sujet !

----------


## BenoitM

> Le problme ce n'est pas les lecteurs le problme ce sont les candidats, surtout les favoris.
> Plus t'es corrompu plus t'es favoris.


Le problme c'est que d'aprs toi, si on gagne une lection c'est forcment corrompu.
Mme si c'est Dupont qui gagne le fait qu'il aie gagn prouve qu'il est corrompu...
Et en fait mme le fait d'tre candidat fait de toi quelqu'un de corrompu.




> Il y a eu des grands hommes politique comme Chavez, Poutine, Castro, etc.


Aww tes rfrences sont quand mme des semi dictateurs...
Dont les pays sont +- ruins...
Et donc Castro, Chavez, Poutine ne sont pas des gens corrompu qui favorise une oligarchie?





> Imaginons que certains point de la stratgie soit de crer une nouvelle monnaie national, d'avoir des vrais frontires, rien que a on ne peut pas le faire.


Avoir une monnaie pour faire quoi???
Le Zimbabwe a sa propre monnaie et donc ce pays va bien?
Le Luxembourg  l' et donc ce pays va mal?

Oui c'est vrai que c'est facile de dire que c'est parce qu'on aurait pas sa monnaie que ca va mal mais c'est loin d'tre une ralit.

C'est quoi des vrai frontires? et comment tu les mets en place? En quoi ca va changer quelque chose?
Toujours et uniquement des slogans...
A part du vent, tu sais faire autre chose?




> Je pense que mme la prfrence nationale on pourrait pas la faire...
> Alors qu'en Suisse quand une usine va mal, elle vire en priorit les franais et c'est compltement normal, a marche comme a quasiment partout, parce que c'est logique.


Donc tu vas vir ton ingnieur comptant indien et mettre ta socit en faillite pour engager madame michu qui n'y connait rien en informatique?
Tu peux me dire combien de socit et de personne ca concerne? Tu peux me dire pourquoi cette socit engage un "tranger" et non un Franais? (Vu les problmes de discrimination  l'embauche  premire vue, il y a dj une prfrence nationale (sur la couleur de peau et le nom qui s'effectue...)
Non toujours pas? Que tu blablas?





> Je l'ai dj expliqu, arrtez de penser en binaire.
> Les sondages influent c'est reconnu par tout le monde.
> Si tout les mdias disent en boucle "Mlenchon va faire 20% au premier tour", qu'on le voit et l'entend partout pendant des mois, son score sera forcment suprieur par rapport  ce qu'il aurait t si il n'y avait eu aucun soutien des mdias.
> 
> Les sondages ne reprsentent pas les statistique d'un chantillon reprsentatif.
> Les sondages c'est ce que les instituts de sondages aimeraient voir se raliser (+ des motifs pour ceux qui ont pay).
> 
> Pour Trump VS Clinton, les instituts ont vu que Trump tait clairement devant.
> Mais ils le l'ont pas montr.
> ...


Toujours que du blabla sans aucune preuve...
Les sondages ont toujours dit que Hillary tait trs lgrement devant Trump.
Et elle est mme arriv devant lui  :;): 
Oui les sondages ne sont que des chantillonnage et non la ralit soumis  des marges d'erreur.
C'est surtout montrer ses sondages comme tant la ralit qui est une erreur, pas le sondage.

Les sondages ont l'effet de popularis un candidat mais aussi un effet contraire.
Et ce n'est pas le sondage qui influance mais l'cho mdiatique qu'on lui donne!
Tu confonds encore les causes et les consquences.






> Les anglais ne veulent pas de l'UE.
> Mme le rgime spcial dont ils bnficiaient les ralentissait.


il y lgre majorit qui se sont prononc pour le oui (52%)
Et comme tu t'amuses  le rpt, il y a aussi 28% qui ne se sont pas prononc  :;): 
Donc non les anglais ne veulent pas quitter l'UE.
Une lgre majorit  voulu quitter l'UE.
Comme une lgre majorit aurait pu vouloir rester dans l'UE.
Quand un vote est de 50-50% on ne peut pas dire que LES veulent un rsultat.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'une dcision est lgrement majoritaire et que celle-ci est valid que toute la population pensent de la mme manire.




> Je ne connais pas toutes les formes de pouvoir.
> Etienne Chouard dit qu'il y a trs longtemps  Athnes... Bref.


Et il a dit que les esclaves ne votaient pas, que les mtques ne votaient pas, que ceux qui votaient taient une ultra minorit? 
Qu'il n'y avait pas de sparation du pouvoir?





> Souvent ils ne demandent mme pas  1000 personnes !


En gnral tu as le nombre de sond dans l'enquete mais bon ca demande de lire...




> la limite les sondages sur les sites sur internet concernent plus de personnes, mais les rsultats ne sont jamais diffus.


Euh ah oui un sondage sur internet c'est trs reprsentative de la population ....





> a ne sert  rien ce type de sondage, aussi bien on vote  la fin...


Euh si ca influence le discours des participant a l'lection, ca permet de savoir ce que la population pense, ...




[/QUOTE]

----------


## BenoitM

> Fin des pleines plancher


Il serait peut-tre bon d'enfin couter les psychologues, et ceux qui travaillent dans le milieu carcrale plutt que d'couter le sentiment de vengeance de la population.

C'est surtout la prison qu'il faut supprimer  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> Puis
> 
> 
> Procs d'intention ? Au moins, on voit que tu matrises le sujet !


Je n'ai fait qu'mettre des hypothses, c'est toi qui te sens vis l... Il ne tient qu' toi de me montrer que j'ai tort, que ta haine de Taubira est justifie par ce qu'elle aurait fait pendant passage au ministre. La balle est dans ton camp.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ensuite les hauts fonctionnaires de l'excutif c'est pas comme des produits de consommation  qu'on jette aprs usage


C'est le principe du mandat... Tu ne fais pas l'affaire, tu dgages. Un mandat ce n'est pas un contrat de travail, c'est une charge donne temporairement pour grer les affaires au nom d'un groupe. C'est bien pour a que je disais que les politiciens sont nos obligs et pas l'inverse, ils sont l parce qu'on leur permet d'tre l. Ce n'est pas du tout la vision carririste actuelle o tu en as qui considrent presque normal le cumul ou la succession de mandats car ils ne peuvent pas subvenir  leurs besoins autrement (mais chercher un job, non... a ne leur vient pas  l'esprit). Raisonnement qu'on a d'ailleurs dj rencontr ici...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Fin des pleines plancher, indpendance du parquet...


Les peines plancher pour les rcidivistes taient, de mon point de vue, une bonne chose.
Pour l'indpendance du parquet, elle avait l'occasion de faire une vraie rforme, mais elle n'a en fait mis qu'un pansement sur une jambe de bois. 
Aucune places de prisons supplmentaires, pas mme l'ombre d'un projet de rformes des tribunaux, elle n'a pas amlior le cadre de travail des juges d'instructions que Sarko avait dmoli. Bref, 4 ans pour ... pas grand-choses. Elle s'est en fait contenter de dtricoter par petits morceaux, ce que le prcdent quinquennat avait mis en place, sans regarder les consquences ou mme si c'tait bien ou pas.




> Pour moi un mec qui est rest trois ans au ministre de l'conomie et des finances, qui n'y a fait aucun truc ayant eu un impact positif sur l'conomie du pays et qui pense qu'il peut accder  la fonction suprme a correspond assez bien  la dfinition de " ct de la plaque". Et lui il n'a pas l'excuse d'avoir pu tre entrav par un premier ministre ou un prsident en dsaccord.


A sa dcharge, il a t barr par un premier ministre et des frondeurs en mal de reconnaissance (mais qui, bizarrement n'ont pas vot la motion de censure du gouvernement ...  ::weird::  - frondeurs, mais pas trop). Ensuite, il n'a pas pu faire passer sa seconde vague de rformes. Je dirais qu'il tait dans un gouvernement  cot de ses pompes, et n'a donc pas pu faire ce qu'il voulait. Surtout, il est arriv alors que le mal tait fait. Comment relancer l'conomie d'un pays quand le ministre des finances plombent le pays dimpts ? 
Enfin, juste pour rectifier, il n'a t ministre que 2 ans et non 3.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Rien que l'ide de base est mauvaise, comment en 5 ans tu peux mettre en place un projet ?


Tu peux le voir comme 10 ans avec un examen de passage au milieu.
Si tu vas dans la bonne direction on te laisse le pouvoir, dans le cas contraire, on le refile a un autre.

Moi je trouve qu'en 5 ans on peut faire beaucoup de chose... rien qu'en 6 mois on peut beaucoup faire si on a la manire et qu'on est malin.

La j'ai l'impression de voir les discours des gens pas agile pour deux sous qui sont incapable de prioriser leurs actions pour tirer le bnfices le plus rapide.
Donc on a un fourre tout non ordonn qui prend plein de temps dmotive tout le monde et casse l'lan.

C'est dailleur assez sympa de voir qu'a chaque fois, on demande un rsultat a 10 jours, soit 3 mois exactement la dure d'un produit minimum viable en gestion de projet...




> Pour Trump VS Clinton, les instituts ont vu que Trump tait clairement devant.
> Mais ils le l'ont pas montr.


Enfin, Trump l'a emport dans quelques tats de quelques dizaines de milliers de voix, en perdant largement sur le nombre de voix gnral aux USA.
Quand tu vois que 3 des swing state se jouent a 10 000 voix pres et que ca suffit a mettre l'un ou l'autre des candidats au pouvoir, ca m'tonne pas que les sondages se plantent.(on est largement en dessous de leur marges d'erreurs statistiques)




> Ce point mrite dbat. 5 ans, c'est court, surtout si le prsident fait campagne pour sa rlection. Je serais partisan d'un septennat non renouvelable. Pas de pression lectorale avec un mandat unique. Mais a pose le problme du calendrier des lgislatives. La France tant ce que nous sommes, on se retrouverait mcaniquement avec une cohabitation au bout de 5 ans. tait-ce pourtant une mauvaise chose ? Les duos Mitterrand/Chirac, Mitterrand/Balladur et Chirac/Jospin ont globalement bien fonctionn. Ca pousse au compromis.


J'ai moi aussi bien aim les cohabitations... et je pense que si on inversait le calendrier, on aurait une assemble bien plus utile... plus dure pour le prsident, mais qui l'empecherait un peu de faire ce qu'il veut. Une assemble moin "oblige" du grand chef aussi ce qui n'est pas mal.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'ai fait qu'mettre des hypothses, c'est toi qui te sens vis l... Il ne tient qu' toi de me montrer que j'ai tort, que ta haine de Taubira est justifie par ce qu'elle aurait fait pendant passage au ministre. La balle est dans ton camp.


Aucune "haine", plutt du mpris. 
Pour le reste, j'ai rpondu  Gastiflex.

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc on la descend plus bas que terre parce qu'elle n'a pas su liminer toutes les neries de ses prdcesseurs ? Voir mon post prcdent, tu ne vaux pas mieux.


On appelle a "assumer son bilan". Ces neries, F.Hollande avait annonc qu'il les supprimerait, et la ministre en charge sur la plus grosse partie du quinquennat ne l'a pas fait (Urvoas a fait pire ensuite).

Et non, je ne la descend pas plus bas que terre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme c'est que d'aprs toi, si on gagne une lection c'est forcment corrompu.


Dans l'histoire, il est arriv qu'une bonne personne soit lu (Poutine par exemple  ::P: ).
Imaginons que l'ont prenne un bon gars comme Asselineau, pour tre lu, il faut qu'il passe dans les mdias et qu'il soit bien vu par les mdias.
Il faudra donc qu'il change pour plaire au mdia.
Donc  la fin il sera aussi pourri que les autres...
C'est difficile (surtout en France) de se faire lire sans compltement se soumettre au systme.




> Dont les pays sont +- ruins...
> Et donc Castro, Chavez, Poutine ne sont pas des gens corrompu qui favorise une oligarchie?


C'est diffrent pour les 4 (font compter De Gaulle aussi), le point commun c'est qu'ils donnent de l'espoir internationalement. (et ils sont anti USA <3)
Chavez est un modle pour beaucoup de monde, son bilan est trs bon, selon comment on regarde.
Il a anim un rve d'une Amrique du Sud et libre et plus soumise aux USA.

Le bilan de Poutine est excellent, il a ressuscit la Russie, c'est impressionnant.
C'est normal que les Russes le soutiennent autant, sans lui le pays ne tiendra peut tre pas...




> Avoir une monnaie pour faire quoi???


C'est un exemple, c'est juste pour dire que les frontires et la monnaie c'est la base d'une nation (sauf Isral, le seul tat qui n'a pas de frontire, puisqu'en constante expansion illgale).
Grer sa monnaie a permet de favoriser les exportations quand il faut, par exemple.




> C'est quoi des vrai frontires?


Une frontire c'est l'quivalent d'une porte, a peut tre ouvert ou ferm, je sais que c'est compliqu pour un union europen de comprendre le principe, mais a existe dans le monde entier, vous devriez sortir un peu.
L'UE nous impose d'accepter des migrants, normalement on devrait dire non.
Nous ne sommes pas en situation d'accepter des migrants.




> Donc tu vas vir ton ingnieur comptant indien et mettre ta socit en faillite pour engager madame michu qui n'y connait rien en informatique?


En France  mon avis il aurait fait les papiers pour devenir franais, par consquent ce ne sera plus un tranger, mais bon...
Si ton entreprise va mal, que tu dois virer un dveloppeur, si t'en as 2 qui font le mme boulot, tu devrais prioritairement vir l'tranger.
Aprs si il est meilleur que le franais, vire le franais.




> Et elle est mme arriv devant lui


Pas du tout au niveau du Collge lectoral et c'est a qui compte aux USA.




> Les sondages ont l'effet de popularis un candidat mais aussi un effet contraire.


L'effet contraire est beaucoup plus faible.




> Et ce n'est pas le sondage qui influance mais l'cho mdiatique qu'on lui donne!


Les 2 joues, et aussi bien si ya pas de sondage, ya pas d'cho mdiatique du sondage...




> Une lgre majorit  voulu quitter l'UE.


C'est suffisant.




> Ce n'est pas parce qu'une dcision est lgrement majoritaire et que celle-ci est valid que toute la population pensent de la mme manire.


Dans la dmocratie, tu dois normalement accepter le choix de la majorit des lecteurs.




> En gnral tu as le nombre de sond dans l'enquete mais bon ca demande de lire...


Je le sais, je le lis  chaque fois.
Et  chaque fois je ralise qu'il n'y a pas assez de sonds.




> Euh ah oui un sondage sur internet c'est trs reprsentative de la population ....


J'ai dis " la limite, parce que a concerne plus de monde".
Mais le vrai message c'tait "les sondages pro sont aussi inutile que les sondages sur internet" c'est de la merde et a ne sert  rien de positif.




> Euh si ca influence le discours des participant a l'lection, ca permet de savoir ce que la population pense, ...


Ils ont compltement raisons les sondages en ce moment, on voit trs bien ce que la population pense ! lol
Le discours des politiciens changent pour mieux enculer le peuple, mais leur programme ne change pas.

Tu peux voter PS ou UMP  la fin les mmes dcisions seront prises (en tout cas pour ce qui est important).
Les politiciens font des promesses qu'ils ne tiennent jamais.

La dmocratie ne fonctionne pas, car rien n'oblige un candidat  raliser ce qu'il a dit qu'il allait raliser.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu peux le voir comme 10 ans avec un examen de passage au milieu.
> Si tu vas dans la bonne direction on te laisse le pouvoir, dans le cas contraire, on le refile a un autre.


Quelle est la diffrence avec un mandat de 5 ans ? Un prsident rlu, a s'est dj vu plusieurs fois  ::): 




> La dmocratie ne fonctionne pas, car rien n'oblige un candidat  raliser ce qu'il a dit qu'il allait raliser.


Parce que, encore une fois, il n'y a pas d'pe au-dessus de la tte. La possibilit de rvoquer les lus serait un dbut de solution  ::):

----------


## MABROUKI

> ThierryBenji
> Le problme ce n'est pas les lecteurs le problme ce sont les candidats, surtout les favoris.


Bref c'est un peu le propos d'un chef de Parti d'opposition algrien durant les annes 1990  qui caricaturait notre systme politique avec ses strates :"si le peuple n'est pas bon, qu'on le change et importe un autre ,pour rgler le problme"...
Dire que le bon peuple est un bon  rien, c'est un mpris total de ses concitoyens par certains.
Les politiciens qui tiennent de tels raisonnements devraient tre bannis du champ politique...
Quant  Mr Hollande sa dcision a t motiv par le comportement totalement suicidaire de ses partisans de gauche ,qui se sont comports en opposition plus qu'en partisans disciplines ,plutt que le demi-chec de sa politique social-dmocrate ...
Si sa politique conomique avait t entame en  dbut de mandat ,probablement qu'elle aurait russi avec son train de mesures librales (l'conomie ayant une inertie  produire des rsultats qui dpasse la dure d'un mandat)...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quelle est la diffrence avec un mandat de 5 ans ? Un prsident rlu, a s'est dj vu plusieurs fois


Aucune, c'ets bien mon propos..
Dire 5 ans c'est trop court pour faire quoi que ce soit... quand on peut garder le pouvoir 10 ans d'affil... je trouve ca plutot sain.

----------


## Grogro

> Bref c'est un peu le propos d'un chef de Parti d'opposition algrien durant les annes 1990  qui caricaturait notre systme politique avec ses strates :"si le peuple n'est pas bon, qu'on le change et importe un autre ,pour rgler le problme"...


C'est ce que la classe jacassante europenne a dcid aprs grands mouvements sociaux des annes 60, par peur panique pour ses rentes. On a vu le rsultat. Depuis, le patronat s'en frotte les mains.

----------


## TallyHo

> Aucune, c'ets bien mon propos..
> Dire 5 ans c'est trop court pour faire quoi que ce soit... quand on peut garder le pouvoir 10 ans d'affil... je trouve ca plutot sain.


Ok je n'avais pas bien compris. Je pensais que tu disais un mandat de 10 ans avec un genre de rfrendum au milieu "Voulez vous que je reste ? Oui ou non". Si oui, on continue avec le Prsident actuel ; si non le processus des lections commence pour en changer. C'est pour a que je me demandais  quoi a pouvait servir, autant faire les lections directement et on rlit si il est bon  ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Dans l'histoire, il est arriv qu'une bonne personne soit lu (Poutine par exemple ).
> Imaginons que l'ont prenne un bon gars comme Asselineau, pour tre lu, il faut qu'il passe dans les mdias et qu'il soit bien vu par les mdias.
> 
> C'est diffrent pour les 4 (font compter De Gaulle aussi), le point commun c'est qu'ils donnent de l'espoir internationalement. (et ils sont anti USA <3)


Non, leur point commun, c'est l'arme, la police, les services secrets.

Bref des personnes ultra autoritaires, qui n'taient pas rputs pour leur coute mais qui savaient tenir une position.






> Imaginons que l'ont prenne un bon gars comme Asselineau, pour tre lu, il faut qu'il passe dans les mdias et qu'il soit bien vu par les mdias.


Dj un bon gars c'est discutable...
En plus merci bien, mais rien que ce qu'on en voit par l'intermediaire de ses groupies me file un mal de tronche...

Je vois bien ce que tu veux dire sur l'exposition mdiatique, mais asselinault ne russi pas parce qu'il a le charisme d'une moule et un discours juste bon a convaincre les newbies de la politique en qutes de thorie du complot qui croient encore tout ce qu'on leur dit sur l'Europe.

Mme Hollande a du charisme en comparaison...


PS : 
Sur l'europe 2 hypothses : 
 - soit les institutions fonctionnenet comme elle le devrait et toutes les dcisions sont approuves par la France.
 - Soit les institutions ne fonctionnent pas comme elles le devraient, et la loi du plus fort s'installe. 3 pays en bnficiaient, dans l'ordre l'Allemagne, la France et les Royaume Unis. Les dernier partant, l'allemagne perd sont principal allis libral... et ca nous laisse soit en position de challenger soit de leader...

Dans les 2 cas, toi petit Franais aura une voix en Europe... Dans le second, ta voix comptera mme pour lire l'un des vrais dirigeants de l'Europe... contrairement au petit polonais ou roumain qui devra suivre ou voir ses subsides europennes diminuer.

----------


## Grogro

Tu admires Poutine. Soit. Il a effectivement spectaculairement redress la Russie entre 1998 et 2008 mais on ne peut pas dire que son troisime mandat soit glorieux. Il aurait peut-tre du laisser Medvedev se reprsenter. Peut-tre sera-t-il meilleur pour son quatrime mandat. Un impact psychologique  prendre en compte : quand un peuple se sent humili et en plein dclin on a tendance  rclamer un dirigeant "fort". Un peu sur le modle romain, on exalte l'homme providentiel. Parfois a marche, parfois pas. Parfois a marche pendant un temps, mais comme le pouvoir corromps, et que le le pouvoir absolu corromps absolument, l'homme providentiel se mtamorphose en tyran. Poutine n'est pas encore un tyran, mais il en prend le chemin. Disons qu'il est clairement  une bifurcation. 

Redonner sa fiert  un peuple qui se sent  tort ou  raison humili, ou ressouder une nation en plein clatement, a entraine une raction en chane trs positive pour l'conomie simplement parce que le moral redevient bon. Le redressement du Royaume-Uni dans les annes 80 tient en grande partie  la guerre des Malouine. Poutine a "bout les terroristes jusque dans les chiottes". Reagan, c'est "America is back" et Trump exalte cette nostalgie. En France, jamais la nostalgie de De Gaulle n'a t aussi forte aussi bien  droite qu' gauche. L'tat psychologique d'une nation, a joue normment. 

Autre chose, le vote italien est  suivre de prs : http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/201...a-trembler.php
Notez l'analyse de l'article en filigrane. Comme ailleurs, le rfrendum est en train de se transformer en plbiscite pour ou contre le gouvernement. A priori, la rforme constitutionnelle semble trs bonne.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il a effectivement spectaculairement redress la Russie entre 1998 et 2008 mais on ne peut pas dire que son troisime mandat soit glorieux.


Certes mais lui a amorc la machine au moins, pas comme les 2 prcdents qu'on a eu ici et mme ceux d'avant. On a beau lui reprocher tous les dfauts du monde, il a une qualit : il aime son pays. Et a fait une grosse diffrence avec toutes les marionnettes qu'on a connues ici, entre les vendus atlantistes, les copinages saoudiens et autres mous du bulbe.

----------


## Grogro

> Certes mais lui a amorc la machine au moins, pas comme les 2 prcdents qu'on a eu ici et mme ceux d'avant. On a beau lui reprocher tous les dfauts du monde, il a une qualit : il aime son pays. Et a fait une grosse diffrence avec toutes les marionnettes qu'on a connues ici, entre les vendus atlantistes, les copinages saoudiens et autres mous du bulbe.


Je ne suis pas du tout un anti-Poutine, trs loin de l mme, mais demandez-vous si son bilan pass doit l'absoudre de toute critique actuelle.

----------


## TallyHo

Non bien sur mais il a fait quelque chose au moins... Il faut juste reconnatre au lieu d'adhrer tout le temps aux conneries TF1nesques (je ne parle pas pour toi). Quand tu discutes avec des gens, c'est juste hallucinant de voir  quel point ils ont une ide fausse de ce qu'tait la Russie avant et aprs. Bref... Personnellement, je reste persuad qu'on a loup le coche avec eux.

----------


## Bousk

> Rien que l'ide de base est mauvaise, comment en 5 ans tu peux mettre en place un projet ?


C'est sr qu'avec la premire anne au moins  dfaire ce que le prcdent a mis en place et la dernire anne au moins  prparer sa rlection... 3 ans de mandat a fait faible peut-tre pour raliser quoi que ce soit oui  ::aie::

----------


## micka132

> Rfrendum organise par la Russie, en Ukraine (enfin seulement en Crime), et o il fallait obligatoirement parler russe pour voter (donc grosso modo, les Crimens ne parlant pas russe, n'ont pas eu leur mot  dire).


Bon Zirak ttais peut-tre en congs, et t'as pas fait gaffe  mon interrogation alors je relance! 
Je n'ai pas vu de preuve de ce que tu avances, il y a au moins 7 personnes qui croient ce que tu dis, et je suis peut tre le seul  ne pas tre au courant de ce qui semble une vidence pour les autres. 
Aurais-tu l'amabilit de m'indiquer do a sort, histoire de mourir un peu moins con?

----------


## TallyHo

Si Mlenchon est lu, il veut donner la nationalit franaise  Assange et Snowden, les rapatrier en France et les dcorer pour services rendus... Finalement, il va me plaire !  ::D:

----------


## laerne

Plus on m'en parle, plus je trouve qu'il ressemble un peu  Bernie Sanders




> Je n'ai pas vu de preuve de ce que tu avances, il y a au moins 7 personnes qui croient ce que tu dis, et je suis peut tre le seul  ne pas tre au courant de ce qui semble une vidence pour les autres. 
> Aurais-tu l'amabilit de m'indiquer do a sort, histoire de mourir un peu moins con?


Des "preuves", c'est un peu dur  avoir, puisque la Crime n'a plus vraiment de mdias et organismes indpendants.  Mais le fait qu'il y ait eu une prsence militaire, que les non-russophones n'ont pas os aller voter, et qu'en 2013, seuleument 23% auraient vots de la sorte selon ce sondage, remets en cause la lgitimit de l'affaire.  Mais difficile de trancher.

J'avoue qu'ayant grandi en Belgique, je comprends un peu la difficult  avaler ce rfrendum.  Si le Vlaams Belang passait au pouvoir et dcidait de faire un rfrendum pour rejoindre les pays-bas et sortait l'arme pour protger les citoyens, j'aurais un peu du mal  l'accepter.

----------


## TallyHo

Selon nos mdias et sondeurs tout  fait indpendants et honntes, Hillary devait gagner...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BenoitM

> Selon nos mdias et sondeurs tout  fait indpendants et honntes, Hillary devait gagner...


Il faudrait apprendre surtout  lire un sondage  :;):

----------


## micka132

> Des "preuves", c'est un peu dur  avoir, puisque la Crime n'a plus vraiment de mdias et organismes indpendants.  Mais le fait qu'il y ait eu une prsence militaire, que les non-russophones n'ont pas os aller voter, et qu'en 2013, seuleument 23% auraient vots de la sorte selon ce sondage, remets en cause la lgitimit de l'affaire.  Mais difficile de trancher.


J'attends de vrais preuves de la part de Zirak parce que c'est ce qu'il adore rabcher  longueur de message, on ne peut pas raisonnablement balancer des trucs parceque ca nous plait, il faut des sources! Il doit donc en avoir!
Sinon pour te rpondre 2013 c'tait l'anne prcdent le putsch, donc changement de rgime avec notamment des no-nazis parmi le gouvernement, pas vraiment tendre envers les Russes.  J'imagine que les choses peuvent rapidement changer, surtout quand le dit gouvernement abroge la langue Russe. Un sondage de 2015 confirme la vision positive des Crimen sur la situation http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoz.../#2b7b29405951 . On voit bien ca n'est pas tres utiles ce genre de donne :;): . Je rajoute juste que j'ai montr que la partie non-russophone reprsente 3%, donc mme si c'etait vrai, et c'est ce que j'attends  comme preuve, je ne vois pas bien ce que ca aurait chang.

----------


## Grogro

Des enseignements intressants sur les liens entre agriculture et culture, et sur l'apprentissage :

----------


## TallyHo

Je suis plutt d'accord mais il ne nuance pas assez en opposant trop les extrmes. Par exemple, il est vident qu'un gros travailleur fera mieux qu'un talentueux faignant. Mais  niveau de travail quivalent, tout le monde a ses qualits et dfauts qui feront une diffrence.

Pour le QI, il omet un fait important dans l'chec des surdous : la socit. Un surdou peut tre en chec car il est "incompris" ou, au niveau scolaire, si il n'est pas dtect. Il va se faire chier, se dissiper, faire des conneries, etc... Will Hunting quoi  ::): 

Pour la chance, c'est vrai qu'il y a le facteur d'tre l o il faut au bon moment. Mais a ne suffit pas, il faut ensuite passer  l'action et la saisir. Et l ce n'est plus de la chance, c'est de l'intuition, de la prise de risque, etc... C'est comme un entrepreneur, il va peut-tre avoir un coup de bol norme pour tre form  une techno rare (l'exemple de Bilou) mais ce n'est pas tout le monde qui va ensuite se risquer  faire un projet. Aprs tout, la techno peut aussi tomber  l'eau... Il parle de saisir l'occasion mais il le dit trs vite  ::): 

Sur la chance, a se provoque aussi, le culot comme on dit. Le pouvoir de la demande est souvent sous-estime par peur du non, du ridicule, etc...

Par contre, l'explication avec le chinois est sympa, a parait mme trs logique son histoire de riz  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

Le partie cologiste a remport les lections en Autriche :
Les Autrichiens confirment Van der Bellen  la prsidence

Le non l'a remport au rfrendum italien :
Rfrendum en Italie : les lecteurs rejettent massivement la rforme constitutionnelle de Matteo Renzi

----------


## pmithrandir

> Par exemple, il est vident qu'un gros travailleur fera mieux qu'un talentueux faignant.


C'est ce que se disent les gros travailleurs... pour ma part, je suis une grosse faignasse, mais comme j'aime le travail bien fait, je me dbrouille pour faire le plus efficacement possible mon travail.
Rsultat, je gre une quipe hors norme sans trop de difficult, je fais mes heures sans plus et j'ai largement le temps d'aller faire du dev pour m'amuser ou d'aller juste surfer sur le net....

Mme en tant que dev c'tait la mme chose... quand on a pas trop envie de rester tard, on a pas trop le choix.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est ce que se disent les gros travailleurs...


C'est prouv que la pratique mne  l'excellence. Il parlait des violonistes mais on a constat la mme chose dans le sport et diffrents mtiers.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quels syndicats ? Les monstres de bureaucratie comme la CFDT ou la palo CGT qui travaillent depuis toujours la main dans la main avec l'Etat et le patronat,  se partager la manne du paritarisme ? Le MEDEF, CGPME, UIMM qui sont la cause n1 de la perte de comptitivit du pays ? La FNSEA et ses satellites qui doivent tre dmantels avant de pouvoir reconstruire une agriculture franaise soutenable, saine, et comptitive ? Tous ?


Tous s'il le faut  ::mrgreen::  ... mme si les rendre responsables de la perte de comptitivit du pays est un peu exagr




> J'avais pris la TVA sociale pour un nime cadeau patronal au dtriment des travailleurs en 2011, dans la ligne de la politique suivie depuis 2001 (et responsable de l'explosion de l'endettement). Avec le recul, clairement, a peut marcher si tu baisse galement les cotisations patronales et les cotisations salariales. Reste  voir quelle solution sera retenue, sachant que l'impact sur les finances publiques a peu de chances d'tre positif tant que les fraudes  la TVA seront aussi massives et aussi impunies. Pour info, la fraude  la TVA c'est 50 milliards chaque anne. Donc pour moi, en 2016, la TVA sociale c'est un "oui, mais".
> 
> En matire de fiscalit, on a surtout besoin de stabilit, de cohrence et de lisibilit. Fillon a cre plus de 200 taxes et impts en 5 ans, tout en distribuant des charrettes d'argent public aux copains de Sarko. Il a un pass, et son pass est celui de quelqu'un qui n'est pas foncirement indcent comme peuvent l'tre un Cop, un Cambadlis ou un Sarko, mais qui a reni toutes ses valeurs gaullistes et souverainistes et qui est rest le complice de Sarko pendant 5 ans.


Et les niches fiscales 80 milliards, et les impts 70 milliards, et le CICE 40 milliards, et les 1,5 milliard de cagnotte du Snat et... et... et....
Commenons par supprimer CSG et CRDS, cela crera de la consommation notamment pour les bas salaires.

Comme si Mlenchon avait jamais travaill de sa vie... c'est bien pour cela que les vrais bolchviques doivent choisir Grard Filoche

Le jour o on mettra le Mlenchon sur orbite, il n'a pas finit de tourner








> Tu admires Poutine. Soit. Il a effectivement spectaculairement redress la Russie entre 1998 et 2008 mais on ne peut pas dire que son troisime mandat soit glorieux. Il aurait peut-tre du laisser Medvedev se reprsenter. Peut-tre sera-t-il meilleur pour son quatrime mandat. Un impact psychologique  prendre en compte : quand un peuple se sent humili et en plein dclin on a tendance  rclamer un dirigeant "fort". Un peu sur le modle romain, on exalte l'homme providentiel. Parfois a marche, parfois pas. Parfois a marche pendant un temps, mais comme le pouvoir corromps, et que le le pouvoir absolu corromps absolument, l'homme providentiel se mtamorphose en tyran. Poutine n'est pas encore un tyran, mais il en prend le chemin. Disons qu'il est clairement  une bifurcation.
> 
> Autre chose, le vote italien est  suivre de prs : http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/201...a-trembler.php
> Notez l'analyse de l'article en filigrane. Comme ailleurs, le rfrendum est en train de se transformer en plbiscite pour ou contre le gouvernement. A priori, la rforme constitutionnelle semble trs bonne.


Medvedev a laiss les occidentaux raser la Lybie et a pris des rtrocommissions sur le contrat des portes hlicoptres Mistral, en bon libral russe qui se respecte.... comme Sarkozy. Normalement, c'est de l'ordre de quelques 5% a se partager dans son camps. Les deux sont peut-tre lis d'ailleurs. Les caciques du rgime ne pouvait pas accepter cela. 
Bref, pas un type capable de rpondre aux problmes d'un pays gigantesque, en pleine dsintgration, et avec les occidentaux  la manuvre sur diffrents fronts : Kosovo, Tchtchnie, ABM, etc
A part cela, je reconnais qu'il est souriant et sympathique.

Au contraire, je trouve le 3me mandat de Poutine trs bien, il a mme russi a reprendre pied au Moyen Orient malgr la dconvenue ukrainienne. Mais reconnaissons que les russes sont d'excellents tacticiens mais de mauvais stratges, l'inverse des occidentaux.

Jacques Sapir pense que la crise politique en cours peut aboutir  une explosion de l'euro. C'est vite dit, mais en tout cas, il n'y a plus de pilote dans l'avion.

----------


## TallyHo

> Jacques Sapir pense que la crise politique en cours peut aboutir  une explosion de l'euro. C'est vite dit, mais en tout cas, il n'y a plus de pilote dans l'avion.


Il n'y aura pas d'explosion de l'Europe comme il le dit car nous sommes dans un dni et une posture idologique par rapport  a. De plus, les gens ne connaissent pas si bien que a les enjeux. Va dans la rue et dit  quelqu'un qu'il faut sortir, l'autre te dira que non, on va s'affaiblir et blablabla. Et l tu lui demandes pourquoi... Et tu verras que tu n'auras pas de rponse, c'est l'effet perroquet (je n'ose pas dire conformiste sinon il y en a qui vont se fcher  ::D: ). En gnral, les gens ne s'intressent pas vraiment  la politique mais au spectacle donn  travers des pseudo-dbats qui comportent toujours les mmes questions, les mmes banalits.

Si il y a sortie de l'UE, je pense plutt  une sortie sanglante malgr que ce ne soit pas ce que je souhaite bien sur... Encore 2-3 mandats prsidentiels foireux et on y sera, je crois qu'on le verra de notre vivant.

----------


## Grogro

> Tous s'il le faut  ... mme si les rendre responsables de la perte de comptitivit du pays est un peu exagr


Tous les dgager moi je suis pour hein. Qu'on commence dj  auditer leurs comptes, et au passage  auditer TOUS les organismes publics et para-publics, on en aura des surprises. Je suis convaincu que 30  40% de dpenses publiques suffisent  faire tourner un pays.




> Commenons par supprimer CSG et CRDS, cela crera de la consommation notamment pour les bas salaires.


Supprimer la CSG ce serait une norme connerie. C'est l'impt qui a l'assiette la plus large et de loin, c'est une flat tax, et les revenus du patrimoine sont aussi concerns. Bref le modle idal. C'est la CGS qui devrait tre gnralise en remplacement de quasi tous les autres prlvements. Parce que c'est a qui marche : des taux bas et simples (ce qui dplait  la gauche), avec une assiette trs larges (ce qui dplait  la droite, bah oui pas touche aux rentes de nos lecteurs  ::mrgreen:: ).




> Au contraire, je trouve le 3me mandat de Poutine trs bien, il a mme russi a reprendre pied au Moyen Orient malgr la dconvenue ukrainienne. Mais reconnaissons que *les russes sont d'excellents tacticiens mais de mauvais stratges, l'inverse des occidentaux.*


C'est marrant, j'aurais dis tout l'inverse. Pour moi Poutine a une vision de long terme et sait ce qu'il fait ( terme donc), mais il n'a pas forcment une visibilit  court terme. La Russie est trs rsiliente et une rcession mme forte n'a pas autant d'impact qu'en Occident. Le problme de l'conomie russe, c'est d'viter le syndrome hollandais. Disons que tant que le ptrole est haut, a va.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tous les dgager moi je suis pour hein. Qu'on commence dj  auditer leurs comptes, et au passage  auditer TOUS les organismes publics et para-publics, on en aura des surprises. Je suis convaincu que 30  40% de dpenses publiques suffisent  faire tourner un pays.


Et comme ils ne le feront jamais par lectoralisme... Les organismes publics, c'est vachement utile pour crer des postes, embaucher un certain type de personnes pour avoir le vote communautaire (et je ne parle pas spcialement des arabes). Il y a une ville que je ne nommerais pas o tu as 2 fois trop de fonctionnaires au niveau des ouvriers et tu constates qu'ils ont tous plus ou moins les mmes origines.

C'en est au point o les mecs se branlent grave toute la journe, du genre 3 mecs pour repeindre un bout de ligne jaune de la longueur d'une sortie de garage, un qui peint, l'autre qui tient le sceau et un autre qui fait la "circulation" dans une rue o tu as 3 pquins qui doivent passer... Ce n'est pas de l'exagration, c'est du vcu et revcu  ::D: 

L c'est un exemple avec les ethnies mais je suis  peu prs certain que tu trouves d'autres exemples avec un groupe diffrent, par classe sociale, par "famille" (oui il y a vraiment des familles politiques, similaires  la mafia), etc...

----------


## Grogro

Ce que tu dcris TallyHo, a s'appelle le clientlisme et c'est vieux comme la dmocratie reprsentative.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tous les dgager moi je suis pour hein. Qu'on commence dj  auditer leurs comptes, et au passage  auditer TOUS les organismes publics et para-publics, on en aura des surprises. Je suis convaincu que 30  40% de dpenses publiques suffisent  faire tourner un pays.


Il suffit de rendre illgal le financement des syndicats par autre chose que ses adhrents, et on verra des syndicats reprsentatifs merger. Le problme, c'est ce mlange des genres malsain.
30%  40% c'est impossible vu le niveau de gaspillage, et les salaires de ministres... la rsistance du systme sera norme, donc il faudra procder par tapes. Et les prioritiser.




> Supprimer la CSG ce serait une norme connerie. C'est l'impt qui a l'assiette la plus large et de loin, c'est une flat tax, et les revenus du patrimoine sont aussi concerns. Bref le modle idal. C'est la CGS qui devrait tre gnralise en remplacement de quasi tous les autres prlvements. Parce que c'est a qui marche : des taux bas et simples (ce qui dplait  la gauche), avec une assiette trs larges (ce qui dplait  la droite, bah oui pas touche aux rentes de nos lecteurs ).


Et bien justement, il faut rduire la pression fiscale sur les salaris & mnages pour favoriser la consommation, moteur de la croissance et relancer l'conomie.
230 euros de plus par mois par mnage, c'est apprciable, simple et un vrai projet de populiste. Alors qu'un candidat bien comme il faut, un brave gars, soucieux des pauvres, de gauche, commence par faire de nouvelles taxes.

Et cela ne couterait au pire que 100 milliards.





> C'est marrant, j'aurais dis tout l'inverse. Pour moi Poutine a une vision de long terme et sait ce qu'il fait ( terme donc), mais il n'a pas forcment une visibilit  court terme. La Russie est trs rsiliente et une rcession mme forte n'a pas autant d'impact qu'en Occident. Le problme de l'conomie russe, c'est d'viter le syndrome hollandais. Disons que tant que le ptrole est haut, a va.


S'ils avaient une vision  long terme, les russes n'aurait pas laisser les oligarques prendre le pouvoir  Kiev au risque de perdre 200 milliards d'investissements (et oui, la Russie a normment investit en Ukraine). Ils auraient soutenu un coup d'tat tout en prtendant le dnoncer, ou je ne sais quoi (ceci dit, les jeux ne sont pas fait).
Ils rinvestissent les places laisses vacantes par l'URSS (Syrie, Egypte, Vietnam...), mais n'ont clairement pas l'initiative, donc pas de stratgie, ce qui est normal car ils sont toujours en phase de reconstruction.

Mais par contre, ils voient le coup jou, en prvoient les limites et laissent faire l'adversaire pour mieux reprendre l'initiative de faon offensive et trs mdiatique : on sent que le Poutine est un judoka.

Disons que le rgime a prvenu honntement la population que les deux prochaines annes seraient dures. Et les russes peuvent entendre cela, surtout si c'est servis avec un discours patriotique sur la mre patrie (sans abuser non plus, Poutine n'est pas un nationaliste) et une petite tension internationale. Est-ce que cela va tenir longtemps ?
Pour l'instant, les russes ont tronqus les banques de Londres pour celles de Shanghai, et ont compens les revenus du ptrole par l'exportation d'armes.... un secteur qui a engrang 56 milliards de recettes et permet de financer la modernisation de l'arme (toujours problmatique depuis la crise des annes 90). 
Bref, sur ce points comme sur d'autres, le pays paye encore de sa spcialisation industrielle sur le char d'assaut T-72... mme s'il progresse et se situe au 12me rang des conomies les plus innovantes. Dans un an, il nous aura dpass.

La consommation des mnages ne peut relancer la consommation, les banques ne peuvent financer les investissements donc on se dirige comme aux tats-unis vers la construction d'infrastructures finances par l'tat. 
Mais l, l'tat a rembours ses dettes envers l'tranger dans les annes 200 donc il a une certaine latitude  agir.

Comme on dit chez moi, le ptrole, les putes, les armes, et la drogue, il n'y a que cela de vrai.

----------


## ddoumeche

PS : le libral Charles Gave sent monter l'excitation de ces moments historiques, maintenant que la bte de la Sarthe est lche dans les provinces franaises, et que l'on cache les jeunes filles en fleur.

Il n'arrte pas de publier : aujourd'hui, le crpuscule de la dmagogie.

La France a peur

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce que tu dcris TallyHo, a s'appelle le *clientlisme* et c'est vieux comme la dmocratie reprsentative.


Oui voila, c'est un meilleur mot  ::): 




> Et bien justement, il faut rduire la pression fiscale sur les salaris & mnages pour favoriser la consommation, moteur de la croissance et relancer l'conomie.


Pense niveau de vie plutt. Tu peux payer beaucoup d'impts mais avoir des prix en baisse par exemple.




> Comme on dit chez moi, le ptrole, les putes, les armes, et la drogue, il n'y a que cela de vrai.


Un prof nous avait dit : la bouffe puisque tout le monde a besoin de manger, le sexe reproduction ou plaisir et les activits associes, le foyer. L'avantage est que c'est plus lgal que la drogue  ::D:

----------


## laerne

> Je rajoute juste que j'ai montr que la partie non-russophone reprsente 3%, donc mme si c'etait vrai, et c'est ce que j'attends  comme preuve


Tu peux redonner ta source STP ?  Dur de retrouver sous les milliers de messages dans ce topic et que tu as effectus.  Toutefois, je me mfie d'un amalgame.  Des sources que j'ai vues, ils y a environ 12% de Tatares en crime.  Peut-tre sont-ils considrs russophones, mais dans l'ensemble, ils sont trs certainement pas pro-russe.  Et ils ont pour l'essentiel boycott le rfrendum, pour protester des conditions dans lesquelles il s'est pass [tu tombes sur plusieurs sources avec google, par exemple celle-ci].  Et pareil pour les ukrainiens ethniques... ils peuvent parler le russe et har la Russie...




> je ne vois pas bien ce que ca aurait chang.


C'est une question de principe et de contexte.  Question de contexte, car on ne vote (ou n'ose aller voter) pas de la mme manire si il y a des militaires  tous les coins de rues.  Qui sait quelle relle proportion de russes ethniques souhaitaient vraiment la division avant l'intervention militaire ?  Question de principe, car il est impossible de garantir et certifier que le rsultat est fidle  ce qu'il aurait t en cas normal.  Tu as toi-mme reproch la volatilit des sondages.  Et le sondage de 2015 est pas plus juste car plus rcent, plein de facteurs pernicieux peuvent jouer, facteurs qu'on peu mme pas vraiment tudier et valuer pour le moment.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu peux redonner ta source STP ?  Dur de retrouver sous les milliers de messages dans ce topic et que tu as effectus.  Toutefois, je me mfie d'un amalgame.  Des sources que j'ai vues, ils y a environ 12% de Tatares en crime.  Peut-tre sont-ils considrs russophones, mais dans l'ensemble, ils sont trs certainement pas pro-russe.  Et ils ont pour l'essentiel boycott le rfrendum, pour protester des conditions dans lesquelles il s'est pass [tu tombes sur plusieurs sources avec google, par exemple celle-ci].


Les tartates sont comme tous les crimens, bien content d'avoir pu profiter de la relative accalmie pendant que Kiev, bombardait les villes sparatistes et commettait quelques invitables crimes de guerre.

----------


## Grogro

> Question de contexte, car on ne vote (ou n'ose aller voter) pas de la mme manire si il y a des militaires  tous les coins de rues.  Qui sait quelle relle proportion de russes ethniques souhaitaient vraiment la division avant l'intervention militaire ?


Je sais que c'est trs mdiatiquement incorrect, mais demande-toi surtout combien de russophone avaient encore confiance en Kiev suite au putsch d'extrme droite foment par l'OTAN, et suite aux exactions anti-russes de Prayi Sektor. La presstitue s'est bien gard de s'taler sur le massacre d'Odessa, puisque le storytelling impos avait dcid que les russes taient forcment les "mchants". La dfiance voire la haine entre les ukrainiens ukrainophones de l'ouest et les ukrainiens russes de l'est ne date pas d'hier. Souvenez-vous que tout l'ouest de l'Ukraine n'a jamais fait partie de la Russie des Tsar : ces territoires taient intgrs  l'Autriche-Hongrie, et pour certains la Roumanie. Ces territoires ont t intgrs de force  l'URSS. Et ils en ont gard une solide rancoeur contre les russes, de mme que les tatars de Crime n'ont jamais oubli les dportations de Staline. Ensuite, il y a eu l'Holodomor, les massacres de Bandera pendant l'occupation nazie, puis la vengeance de Staline.

La division de l'Ukraine, elle est religieuse, linguistique et culturelle.

----------


## laerne

> Je sais que c'est trs mdiatiquement incorrect, mais demande-toi surtout combien de russophone avaient encore confiance en Kiev suite au putsch d'extrme droite foment par l'OTAN, et suite aux exactions anti-russes de Prayi Sektor. La presstitue s'est bien gard de s'taler sur le massacre d'Odessa, puisque le storytelling impos avait dcid que les russes taient forcment les "mchants". La dfiance voire la haine entre les ukrainiens ukrainophones de l'ouest et les ukrainiens russes de l'est ne date pas d'hier. Souvenez-vous que tout l'ouest de l'Ukraine n'a jamais fait partie de la Russie des Tsar : ces territoires taient intgrs  l'Autriche-Hongrie, et pour certains la Roumanie. Ces territoires ont t intgrs de force  l'URSS. Et ils en ont gard une solide rancoeur contre les russes, de mme que les tatars de Crime n'ont jamais oubli les dportations de Staline. Ensuite, il y a eu l'Holodomor, les massacres de Bandera pendant l'occupation nazie, puis la vengeance de Staline.
> 
> La division de l'Ukraine, elle est religieuse, linguistique et culturelle.


J'ai dit que j'ai grandi en Belgique.  Les divisions linguistiques et culturelles, je connais.  Il y a des tonnes de flamands qui ont de la rancur contre moi pour la simple raison que car je parle le franais comme premire langue.  Et ces conservateurs-nationalistes flamand sont au gouvernement (N-Va).  C'est pas pour a que je souhaite un rattachement de la partie francophone de Belgique  une France qui risque de voter Fillion ou Le Pen.  Le monde n'est pas binaire.  On est pas oblig d'chapper  des extrmistes en se jetant dans les bras d'un gouvernement aussi problmatique.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est pas pour a que je souhaite un rattachement de la partie francophone de Belgique  une France qui risque de voter Fillion ou Le Pen.


Avec toutes les blagues qu'on vous a mis dans la tte, il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de belges qui le veulent de toute faon  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon pour tre srieux, ce que tu penses ou vis n'est pas forcment transposable  l'Ukraine. Ce n'est pas la mme histoire, les mmes conflits, les mmes mentalits, etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est plus simple et naturel pour un Ukrainien de se sentir Russe que pour un Belge de se sentir Franais.

----------


## laerne

> Sinon pour tre srieux, ce que tu penses ou vis n'est pas forcment transposable  l'Ukraine. Ce n'est pas la mme histoire, les mmes conflits, les mmes mentalits, etc...


Certes c'est diffrent et peut-tre que le rsultat aurait t le mme.  Mais qu'on vienne pas me sortir que c'est quasiment certain que la Crime voulait initialement tre annexe  Russie parce qu'ils parlent russe en majorit; c'est une sur-simplification de ces problmatiques socio-culturelles.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est plus simple et naturel pour un Ukrainien de se sentir Russe que pour un Belge de se sentir Franais.


Quel Ukrainien? Le petit-fils de Russes qui vit dans le Donbass, ou l'habitant de Lvov qui aurait du tre polonais? (et encore, je simplifie horriblement).

----------


## Ryu2000

> la Crime voulait initialement tre annexe  Russie parce qu'ils parlent russe en majorit; c'est une sur-simplification de ces problmatiques socio-culturelles.


La langue n'est pas la raison.
Si l'crasante majorit des citoyens de Crime souhaitaient tre rattach  la Russie, c'tait principalement car a allait dans le sens dans leur intrts.
C'est aussi simple que a.

----------


## TallyHo

> c'est une sur-simplification de ces problmatiques socio-culturelles.


Tout comme c'est une simplification de dire que les russes sont obligatoirement les mchants donc il y a un moment o il ne faut pas s'tonner que l'interlocuteur utilise la mme stratgie  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Certes c'est diffrent et peut-tre que le rsultat aurait t le mme.  Mais qu'on vienne pas me sortir que c'est quasiment certain que la Crime voulait initialement tre annexe  Russie parce qu'ils parlent russe en majorit; c'est une sur-simplification de ces problmatiques socio-culturelles.


Suppose qu'un groupe radical qui ferait passer le Vlaams Belang pour des sociaux-dmocrate prenne le pouvoir  Bruxelles, plus ou moins de force, en s'appuyant sur le soutien des flamands. Supposons qu'ils soient accompagns de milices ultra-violentes menaant de traiter les francophones comme des cafards, et passant  l'acte dans une ville. Comment ragissent les wallons  ton avis si l'tat voisin intervient militairement pour restaurer l'ordre ? 

Qui sait, peut-tre tait-ce en anticipant cela que Poutine a laiss faire le coup d'tat  Kiev, pour rcuprer la Crime sans avoir  tirer un seul coup de feu.

----------


## laerne

> Si l'crasante majorit des citoyens de Crime souhaitaient tre rattach  la Russie, c'tait principalement car a allait dans le sens dans leur intrts.


Vu le contexte militaris et prcipit dans lequel s'est droul le rfrendum, c'est des rsultats dont il est impossible de garantir qu'ils sont reprsentatifs de l'lectorat.  Donc ils ne valent pas grand chose.




> Tout comme c'est une simplification de dire que les russes sont obligatoirement les mchants donc il y a un moment o il ne faut pas s'tonner que l'interlocuteur utilise la mme stratgie


Je n'ai pas dit que les russes sont obligatoirement mchants.  Ne pas tre  obligatoirement mchants  ne veut pas dire qu'ils n'ont pas leur problmes majeurs, notamment au niveau de l'indpendance de la presse, qui est encore pire qu'aux tat-unis (et c'est pas glorieux aux US).




> Suppose qu'un groupe radical qui ferait passer le Vlaams Belang pour des sociaux-dmocrate prenne le pouvoir  Bruxelles, plus ou moins de force, en s'appuyant sur le soutien des flamands. Supposons qu'ils soient accompagns de milices ultra-violentes menaant de traiter les francophones comme des cafards, et passant  l'acte dans une ville. Comment ragissent les wallons  ton avis si l'tat voisin intervient militairement pour restaurer l'ordre ?


Qu'est-ce que j'en sait ?  Perso, indpendance totale.  Mais si cet tat voisin met des militaires  tout les coins de rues, et alors que la situation est encore explosive, expdie un rfrendum avec comme seule option l'annexion complte ou de se retirer et laisser faire les milices, laisse-moi douter des bonnes intentions de cet tat voisin et de la validit du rfrendum.

----------


## TallyHo

Les rflexions de Grogro ne sont pas btes. Je crois que cette affaire est plus complique qu'on le croit et on a que des lments filtrs pour juger, comme beaucoup d'autres conflits d'ailleurs. Je suis quand mme trs dubitatif sur les conflits des dernires annes en gnral.

Sinon je ne parlais pas spcialement de toi pour les mchants russes  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

> Je sais que c'est trs mdiatiquement incorrect, mais demande-toi surtout combien de russophone avaient encore confiance en Kiev suite au putsch d'extrme droite foment par l'OTAN, et suite aux exactions anti-russes de Prayi Sektor. La presstitue s'est bien gard de s'taler sur le massacre d'Odessa, puisque le storytelling impos avait dcid que les russes taient forcment les "mchants".


Parler de milices d'extrme-droite commandites par l'UE ou l'OTAN pour destituer Ianoukovytch, c'est quand mme reprendre presque mot pour mot la propagande russe. Certes, l'UE s'est pris les pieds dans le tapis en proposant un accord d'association  l'Ukraine de faon prmature et provocante pour la Russie, oui des formations d'extrme-droite ont profit du bordel ambiant pour se propulser sur le devant de la scne, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut rduire l'Euromadan  cette caricature.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Parler de milices d'extrme-droite commandites par l'UE ou l'OTAN pour destituer Ianoukovytch, c'est quand mme reprendre presque mot pour mot la propagande russe. Certes, l'UE s'est pris les pieds dans le tapis en proposant un accord d'association  l'Ukraine de faon prmature et provocante pour la Russie, oui des formations d'extrme-droite ont profit du bordel ambiant pour se propulser sur le devant de la scne, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut rduire l'Euromadan  cette caricature.


Pourtant, les sites webs des groupes no-nazis taient hbergs sur des serveurs dont la plage d'IP appartient  l'OTAN.
Et quand l'ancien directeur de Stratfor dclare lors d'une interview  kommersant, que les tats-unis ont organis le coup d'tat, on peut difficilement  ne pas le croire:




> "La Russie dfinit lvnement qui a eu lieu au dbut de cette anne [en fvrier 2014] comme un coup dEtat organis par les USA. Et en vrit, ce fut le coup [dtat] le plus flagrant dans lhistoire."


Coup qui a t organis parce que l'Ukraine a refus l'accord d'association qui ne lui offrait aucune perspective conomique viable contrairement aux proposition russes : le sud de la Russie et son industrie d'armement taient une zone d'exportation vitale pour l'Ukraine.

----------


## GrandFather

> Pourtant, les sites webs des groupes no-nazis taient hbergs sur des serveurs dont la plage d'IP appartient  l'OTAN.


Je veux bien une source qui taye cela, et de prfrence pas en provenance d'un site qui remonte quand on fait une recherche dans Google sur les termes  lzardiens  ou  obama alien . Je veux bien que la CIA ait fait souvent preuve d'amateurisme - au passage l'OTAN est une alliance et un tat-major, pas une agence de renseignement -, mais l a me parat un peu gros...




> Et quand l'ancien directeur de Stratfor dclare lors d'une interview  kommersant, que les tats-unis ont organis le coup d'tat, on peut difficilement  ne pas le croire:


En mme temps, il n'apporte absolument aucune preuve de ce qu'il avance,  part mentionner le fait que certaines ONG de dfense des droits de l'homme bnficient de fonds amricains. La belle affaire.




> Coup qui a t organis parce que l'Ukraine a refus l'accord d'association qui ne lui offrait aucune perspective conomique viable contrairement aux proposition russes : le sud de la Russie et son industrie d'armement taient une zone d'exportation vitale pour l'Ukraine.


L'accs  terme au march intrieur de l'UE, pas une perspective conomique fiable, a se discute... Et tu fais assez peu de cas du fort contentieux entre l'Ukraine et la Russie concernant la fourniture en gaz par cette dernire, qui a eu une grande importance dans ce revirement.

----------


## TallyHo

Il faut peut-tre arrter la mauvaise foi ou le dni aussi... Ce n'est pas La Russie qui dbarque aux frontires des occidentaux. Peut-tre que La Russie a faut mais il y a aussi eu des affronts soutenus par l'OTAN et/ou les USA. Tout comme on sait trs bien que des "associations" n'existent pas que pour dfendre des causes, ils se servent parfois de ces causes comme prtexte pour une dstabilisation, que ce soit politique, conomique, etc... Allez m*rde ! Oblig de mettre +1  doumeche...  ::D: 

Sinon pour revenir au "changement", encore un qui se dclare ! Et pas le meilleur...  ::roll:: 




> Vincent Peillon se prpare  une candidature  la primaire de la gauche
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/election-presi...1_4854003.html

----------


## Grogro

> Coup qui a t organis parce que l'Ukraine a refus l'accord d'association qui ne lui offrait aucune perspective conomique viable contrairement aux proposition russes : le sud de la Russie et son industrie d'armement taient une zone d'exportation vitale pour l'Ukraine.


Et encore, Ianoukovitch n'avait mme pas refus l'accord, il faisait simplement monter les enchres entre la Russie et l'UE. L'OTAN a simplement paniqu et dclench une "rvolution colore" comme ils savent parfois les faire, alors que rien n'tait encore perdu pour l'UE. A moins que Soros et ses sbires n'aient agi de leur propre chef en plaant ainsi l'OTAN au pied du mur.

Un documentaire diffus  la tl franaise  l'poque o existait encore un semblant de pluralisme, et avant que la classe jacassante ne se lance dans une russophobie d'tat suicidaire. Pour info, l'auteur, Manou Loizeau est tout sauf poutinophile.




Ce documentaire circule surtout sous le titre plus racoleur de "Comment la CIA prpare les rvolutions colores" :

----------


## GrandFather

> Il faut peut-tre arrter la mauvaise foi ou le dni aussi... Ce n'est pas La Russie qui dbarque aux frontires des occidentaux. Peut-tre que La Russie a faut mais il y a aussi eu des affronts soutenus par l'OTAN et/ou les USA. Tout comme on sait trs bien que des "associations" n'existent pas que pour dfendre des causes, ils se servent parfois de ces causes comme prtexte pour une dstabilisation, que ce soit politique, conomique, etc...:


Il est vident que personne n'est totalement blanc dans l'affaire. Maintenant, que les USA (ou leurs affids) aient russi  fomenter un coup d'tat  la barbe des russes, me parat assez douteux, surtout avec un ancien du FSB  sa tte et l'intrt stratgique qu'avait la Russie de maintenir un pouvoir pro-russe  Kiev. Le plus vraisemblable, de ce que j'ai pu lire et voir, est que l'Euromadan a pris de court tout le monde, et que chacun a ensuite ragi pour essayer d'en tirer le meilleur profit : l'UE, de manire dsordonne et inefficace, et la Russie, de manire cynique et opportuniste, en rcuprant la Crime au passage.

----------


## Grogro

> Maintenant, que les USA (ou leurs affids) aient russi  fomenter un coup d'tat  la barbe des russes, me parat assez douteux, surtout avec un ancien du FSB  sa tte et l'intrt stratgique qu'avait la Russie de maintenir un pouvoir pro-russe  Kiev.


Ce n'est pas une premire pourtant. Cf les vnements de 2004 en Ukraine ou la rvolution en Gorgie. Poutine est un homme faillible, pas un dmiurge. Pas plus que la CIA n'est toute puissante (elle choue mme rgulirement).

----------


## Ryu2000

Fuites : comment le milliardaire Georges Soros tire les ficelles US en Ukraine

C'tait aussi pendant la crise Ukrainienne qu'une diplomate US avait dit "Fuck the EU" au tlphone et a avait fuit.
Angela Merkel: Victoria Nuland's remarks on EU are unacceptable

----------


## TallyHo

> de ce que j'ai pu lire et voir


O a ? Si c'est dans le mainstream russophobe... Ca te parait douteux pourtant il y a de nombreux exemples qui montrent que les USA sont sur des stratgies de domination et de dstabilisation, surtout quand a concerne certaines rgions du monde : est et moyen-orient.

----------


## TallyHo

Puisqu'on parle des USA, le Prsident Trump est dsign personnalit de l'anne 2016 par le magazine Time... Ca va encore jaser !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gunny

> Puisqu'on parle des USA, le Prsident Trump est dsign personnalit de l'anne 2016 par le magazine Time... Ca va encore jaser !


Bof, a ne va faire jaser que ceux qui ne savent pas ce qu'est la personnalit de l'anne du Times... Premire phrase de l'article :



> This is the 90th time we have named the person who had the greatest influence, *for better or worse*, on the events of the year.


La liste des "Person of the year" inclue notamment Hitler et Staline (deux fois pour ce dernier !) et depuis la cration du prix en 1927 chaque prsident amricain y a eu droit au moins une fois.

----------


## souviron34

Est-ce que c'est juste moi ou le forum "politique" est devenu le lieu de dbauche des complotistes de tous genres ???
 ::koi:: 
 ::roll:: 

Avant il n'y avait que deu... ...

Mais l, plus moyen d'avoir de vrais sujets et de vraies conversations, entre des Mingo.. , ddou.., Tall.., Zir.., etc, je trouve que a fait tout  fait Breibart ou les sites pro-Trump, rumeurs aprs rumeurs, on passe  autre chose, etc.. Conversations de bac  sable entre gamins qui jouent  qui a la plus grosse...

Je veux bien qu'il n'y ait pas de modration sur cette partie du forum, mais quand mme...


(_PS: et meme "sans modration" l'avalanche d'images truques et de titres "vengeurs" de Mingo et affilis en font plutt un forum de propagande, mme si la "discussion" est ouverte_)

----------


## GrandFather

> Puisqu'on parle des USA, le Prsident Trump est dsign personnalit de l'anne 2016 par le magazine Time... Ca va encore jaser !


Rien de bien choquant, Time avait bien dsign Hitler comme personnalit de l'anne 1938 (Godwin strikes again) mais ce n'est pas pour autant un pangyrique. Indpendamment de ce qu'on pense du personnage, rien que par l'hystrie qu'il a provoqu dans les mdias et le choc de son lection, il est sans conteste la personnalit de 2016.

----------


## el_slapper

> Puisqu'on parle des USA, le Prsident Trump est dsign personnalit de l'anne 2016 par le magazine Time... Ca va encore jaser !


Je clique et je tombe sur "president of the divided states of america".

Moi, a me plait, comme analyse.

Sinon, effectivement, comme Souviron34, j'aimerais moins de complotisme et plus d'rudition(R0D, si tu ne te sens pas vis, tu as tort). Mais c'est l'poque qui veut a. A programme presque quivalent, on prefre un Fillion qui joue sur les motions  un Jupp qui maitrise son sujet. Ou un Trump criminel(il s'est vant d'agressions sexuelles, et a probablement viol une mineure)  un Cruz plus terne.

Histoire non seulement de dtruire nos socits(avec des programmes sadomaso "fais moi mal" pas piqu des hannetons), mais en plus de le faire avec style, pas avec substance. Trump a gagn aux USA parce-qu'il est le meilleur dans ce qui est le fait majeur de notre monde moderne : la tl-ralit. Nous n'avons personne en France qui lui arrive  la cheville pour a, mais tous essayent de lui emboiter le pas,  gauche comme  droite.

Trump est la personnalit de 2016, parce-qu'il est le seul a avoir dpass les Kardashian dans la mdiatisation du nant. Dans un monde pareil, pas tonnant que R0D hsite de plus en plus  poster ses illuminations rudites. Il se sent trop dcal.  ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

Quand on regarde la liste des personnalits de l'anne du journal "New York Times" c'est vrai que c'est pas fameux...
Il y a quelques personnages intressants mais la majorit n'est franchement pas terrible.

Par contre Trump mrite compltement sa place.
Son lection est un marqueur de fort car malgr que tous les mdias officiels (TV, Radio, Journaux, Internet) aient t entirement contre lui il a russi  gagner.
Il a russi  absorber toutes les saloperies qu'on lui a envoy et a l'a rendu plus fort (comme Kirby).

Du coup les mdias paniquent, ils ont peur d'avoir perdu un peu de leur pouvoir.
Il va probablement il y a voir une grosse vague de censure dans peu de temps.
Les gens peuvent se renseigner en dehors de la propagande officielle et ce n'est pas tolrable !

----------


## TallyHo

> Est-ce que c'est juste moi ou le forum "politique" est devenu le lieu de dbauche des complotistes de tous genres ???


Nous y voila... Le godwin complotiste des TF1philes qui revient sur le devant de la scne... Je me souviens de cette masse de membres qui m'ont saut dessus quand je disais qu'on n'tait plus en dmocratie. Aujourd'hui les tendances radicales des politiciens et leurs dcisions nous donnent de plus en plus raison, voir le fil sur la Cour de Cassation.

Si tu veux te dfouler, ce n'est pas contre nous qu'il faut t'acharner, c'est le moment o jamais d'ouvrir ta gueule dans la rue... Ou de continuer dans tes dnis en tombant dans les stratgies de division du peuple et d'accepter de devenir de plus en plus un esclave d'un systme qui drive vers le totalitarisme... Aprs tout si a te va, pourquoi pas mais laisse-nous la mme libert de ne pas accepter cela.




> Je veux bien qu'il n'y ait pas de modration sur cette partie du forum, mais quand mme...


Les modos ont simplement compris que le dbat d'ides est plus important qu'une dictature de la pense... A ton tour de le comprendre aussi  ::):

----------


## micka132

> Tu peux redonner ta source STP ?


Voir ce message pour le lien.
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...n/#post8809709




> Certes c'est diffrent et peut-tre que le rsultat aurait t le mme.  Mais qu'on vienne pas me sortir que c'est quasiment certain que la Crime voulait initialement tre annexe  Russie parce qu'ils parlent russe en majorit; c'est une sur-simplification de ces problmatiques socio-culturelles.


Perso je rpondais  Zirak qui prtendait que le vote n'avait pas tait ouvert au Russophone ce qui rendait le vote bidon. Ce qui me gne c'est qu'il croit, et ce n'est pas le seul, que c'est vrai, ce qui participe  renforcer la non objectivit sur le sujet. Il y a certainement d'autres lments  soulever mais c'est celui qui fait mouche. On appelle a, me semble-t-il, de la propagande.



> Rfrendum organise par la Russie, en Ukraine (enfin seulement en Crime), et o il fallait obligatoirement parler russe pour voter (donc grosso modo, les Crimens ne parlant pas russe, n'ont pas eu leur mot  dire).





> J'ai dit, que "le rfrendum n'avait pas t ouvert aux non-russophones"

----------


## laerne

Merci pour le lien.  En effet, on parle de langue, pas d'ethnie.  Deux choses encore diffrentes d'tre pour ou contre une annexion.  Et ce qui n'exclut pas que le contexte militaris et prcipit, alors que la guerre tait clairement seulement  ses dbuts, n'est pas convenable car propice  des abus.




> Les rflexions de Grogro ne sont pas btes. Je crois que cette affaire est plus complique qu'on le croit et on a que des lments filtrs pour juger, comme beaucoup d'autres conflits d'ailleurs. Je suis quand mme trs dubitatif sur les conflits des dernires annes en gnral.


Oui, le conflit est compliqu.  Mais on ne discute pas de si on va manger italien ou chinois ce soir, on parle dannexion.  En dpit d'un rfrendum qui puisse fidlement reprsenter l'avis de la population (et n'importe quel sondage ou scnario hypothtique ne compte pas, regardez comment ils se sont tromps sur le Brexit), c'est le status quo qui aurait d se maintenir  Ceci dit, je crois que les dgts sont dj faits, avec une diminution de la libert d'expression, ainsi que de la population Ukrainienne en Crime, donc pour aller de l'avant, je pense que c'est plus important d'essayer d'avoir les droits des crimens respects par la Russie, en particulier des minorits tatares et ukrainiennes.



Sinon je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de regarder les Surkov Leaks ou les conversation de Sergey Glazyev, mais a a l'air aussi caca que les wikileaks de clinton.   suivre, les informations commencent  transparatre.

----------


## micka132

> Mais l, plus moyen d'avoir de vrais sujets et de vraies conversations, entre des Mingo.. , ddou.., Tall.., Zir.., etc, je trouve que a fait tout  fait Breibart ou les sites pro-Trump, rumeurs aprs rumeurs, on passe  autre chose, etc.. Conversations de bac  sable entre gamins qui jouent  qui a la plus grosse...


Je ne vois pas de diffrence entre les dbuts de ce sujet en 2012, que tu as initi, et maintenant. Il y a une composante internationale supplmentaire. 
Toi ttais centr sur le 2 poids 2 mesures droite/gauche, l c'est pareil mais sur un ton de guerre froide, tout  fait en adquation avec le contexte mondial.
Mais ne tinquite pas avec les lections qui arrivent, si tout va bien il y aura des discutions hautement plus philosophiques pour savoir si la tva doit monter de 0.5 pt ou si les allocations sont pas un peu trop leves.





> Mais c'est l'poque qui veut a. A programme presque quivalent, on prefre un *Fillion* qui joue sur les motions  un* Jupp* qui maitrise son sujet. Ou un Trump criminel(il s'est vant d'agressions sexuelles, et a probablement viol une mineure)  un Cruz plus terne.


 ::weird:: , dans ta liste il y en a qu'un  stre fait condamner par la justice et les gens prfrent les criminelles ? Programme presque quivalent...je me demande pourquoi des socialistes sont aller voter  ::roll:: .
Par ailleurs c'est pas un peu rducteur de rduire Trump  ces seules frasques sexuelles, alors qu'on aurait pu avoir Strauss Kahn  la place d'Hollande sans sa dernire affaire. Mais heureusement que tu relves le niveau!




> Dans un monde pareil, pas tonnant que R0D hsite de plus en plus  poster ses illuminations rudites. Il se sent trop dcal.


Sur ce forum il n'y a que Rod  crire comme a, que ce ft il y a 4 ans ou maintenant...

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce que c'est juste moi ou le forum "politique" est devenu le lieu de dbauche des complotistes de tous genres ???
> 
> Avant il n'y avait que deu... ...
> 
> Mais l, plus moyen d'avoir de vrais sujets et de vraies conversations, entre des Mingo.. , ddou.., Tall.., Zir.., etc, je trouve que a fait tout  fait Breibart ou les sites pro-Trump, rumeurs aprs rumeurs, on passe  autre chose, etc.. Conversations de bac  sable entre gamins qui jouent  qui a la plus grosse...
> 
> Je veux bien qu'il n'y ait pas de modration sur cette partie du forum, mais quand mme...


C'est clair, on se croirait sur le 18-25 de JV.com  ::(:

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est clair, on se croirait sur le 18-25 de JV.com


Et dans quel tranche d'ge doit-on ranger ton intervention ou le message caricatural de Souviron ?  ::roll:: 

C'est toujours mieux de privilgier la discussion nuance plutt que de dbouler sur un sujet en rabaissant les autres pour avoir l'illusion de briller car vous ne savez pas vous lever par l'argumentation... Et je passe sur la manque de courage des propos en forme de sous-entendus qui nomment qu' moiti les personnes vises.

Sinon, toi et ton pote souviron, pouvez-vous dfinir ce qui est complotiste ? Qu'est ce qui vous drange vraiment ? Essayez de vous expliquer concrtement en nous pargnant les attaques personnelles svp...

----------


## GrandFather

> Dans un monde pareil, pas tonnant que R0D hsite de plus en plus  poster ses illuminations rudites. Il se sent trop dcal.


r0d voit des ontologies partout, alors qu'il n'est question que de dialectique dans ce forum. Vu le nawak des dernires pages, je comprends qu'il ait l'ontologie difficile en ce moment...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Sinon, toi et ton pote souviron, pouvez-vous dfinir ce qui est complotiste ? Qu'est ce qui vous drange vraiment ? Essayez de vous expliquer concrtement en nous pargnant les attaques personnelles svp...


Mon pote souviron... je t'invite  relire cette discussion depuis sa cration, tu verras si on est pote.

Sinon je me suis dj exprim sur les complotistes il y a quelques pages. Si je recommence, je ne suis pas sr de pouvoir le faire sans vous insulter tant le niveau de pense qui rgne en ce moment (sur ce forum et ailleurs) me dsespre. Mme pas foutu de voir que la une du Time sur Trump est profondment anti-Trump (divided states, le M du titre qui forme des cornes rouges, l'analogie dans la composition de l'image avec la couv de l'poque sur Hitler...).
Bref, restez entre kks anti-systme qui pensent par eux-mmes. Je me rpte, mais c'est une drle de concidence que le fait de penser par vous-mme vous emmne  penser exactement comme la majorit actuelle (Trump, Brexit, non au rfrendum italien, monte du FN, drive scuritaire  droite...).
Donc kiffez bien, vos ides sont majoritaires pour le moment, c'est votre tour mais a durera pas.

Je vous laisse avec quelques images des exploits de votre pote Poutine :

----------


## TallyHo

> Mme pas foutu de voir que la une du Time sur Trump est profondment anti-Trump (divided states, le M du titre qui forme des cornes rouges, l'analogie dans la composition de l'image avec la couv de l'poque sur Hitler...)]


Mme pas foutu de comprendre que c'est une boutade... Pour le reste, je pourrais jouer  ton jeu en te balanant des photos contradictoires mais je te laisse  tes caricatures puriles qui tentent de convaincre par l'affect, reproduisant ainsi la sentimentalisation de l'info si chre  TF1 et ses fans. Ca vite d'argumenter srieusement  ::):

----------


## laerne

J'ai l'impression qu'il y en a qui croient que le principe que les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis ou "si tu n'es pas avec moi, tu es contre moi" sont des principes valides  En loccurrence l'OTAN et la Russie sont des adversaires qui se crachent dessus  coup de propagande, de discours et de guerre par proxy, mais vous savez quoi ?  En grattant dans les faits qui percent, ils sont tous les deux dgotants et n'y en a pas un pour relever l'autre

Si on pouvait s'pargner de se rapprocher d'un systme autoritaire et corrompu de la Russie parce qu'on aime pas le systme diffremment autoritaire et corrompu des tats-unis, et rciproquement, a serait probablement la plus grande avance "demo"-"cratie" d'Europe  Les politiques d'antagonisme binaire ne font le jeu que de tyrans

----------


## souviron34

> Nous y voila... Le godwin complotiste des TF1philes qui revient sur le devant de la scne... Je me souviens de cette masse de membres qui m'ont saut dessus quand je disais qu'on n'tait plus en dmocratie. Aujourd'hui les tendances radicales des politiciens et leurs dcisions nous donnent de plus en plus raison, voir le fil sur la Cour de Cassation.
> 
> Si tu veux te dfouler, ce n'est pas contre nous qu'il faut t'acharner, c'est le moment o jamais d'ouvrir ta gueule dans la rue... Ou de continuer dans tes dnis en tombant dans les stratgies de division du peuple et d'accepter de devenir de plus en plus un esclave d'un systme qui drive vers le totalitarisme... Aprs tout si a te va, pourquoi pas mais laisse-nous la mme libert de ne pas accepter cela.
> 
> Les modos ont simplement compris que le dbat d'ides est plus important qu'une dictature de la pense... A ton tour de le comprendre aussi





> Sinon, toi et ton pote souviron, pouvez-vous dfinir ce qui est complotiste ? Qu'est ce qui vous drange vraiment ? Essayez de vous expliquer concrtement en nous pargnant les attaques personnelles svp...


Tu veux savoir ce qui me drange profondement ?

D'une part, on se fait accuser d'tre "_contre la dmocratie_", quand simplement on pointe du doigt que  coups de citations, de liens "sourcs", d'images trafiques, de sauts de conversations, etc, on n'a PLUS ICI de conversations sur des opinions personnelles, mais des rgurgitations de propagandes diverses (_et pas trs varies_)

Alors que justement ce fil tait la preuve qu'on pouvait discuter censment entre gens d'opinions politiques diverses, voire opposes, entendre (lire) les arguments des uns et des autres, en dehors des lignes de partis, juste des "simples humains"...  Se faire traiter d'tre les reprsentants "_d'une dictature de la pense_" serait risible si ce n'tait pas aussi triste et consternant...

D'autre part, justement la discussion "source" chre  _Zirak_ est une impasse, en ce qui concerne vos manires de faire, et vos sujets, car d'une part l'Histoire est videmment biaise suivant les gens qui en rendent compte (_mme l'Histoire passe, a fortiori l'Histoire actuelle_), et d'autre part les "sources" sont souvent discutables, et encore une fois se balancer  la figure des "sources" ne fait en rien avancer le dbat... Justement voir la campagne amricaine... 


Le Oxford Dictionnay a introduit un nouveau mot cette anne : "post-truth"    ... et la campagne et le vote pour Trump en est un exemple clatant : la vrit des faits n'est plus importante, c'est le "spin" donn sur les rseaux sociaux.. Et, dans cette veine, les 100 dernires pages en sont un exemple flagrant... et a transform ce fil en rseau social propagateur dans le droit fil de cette tendance...

Plus de rflexions personnelles, plus de pondration, un monde Noir et Blanc, o tous ceux qui doutent sont accuss d'tre les ennemis, avec des boucs missaires (dont les mdias).. Chhhuuuuttttt, il ne faut avoir confiance que dans ce qu'ON dit, le reste est fait exprs pour vous abrutir et manipuler....


Alors que pourtant, au niveau de la rflexion de fond sur ce qui se passe, que ce soit en France, aux US, en Europe, etc, il y a matire  tout un tas de vrais dbats, et d'expressions d'opinions personnelles, ce qui m'intresserait de la plupart des intervenants de ce fil... que je vois comme tant de plus en plus absents....


Donc, de la mme manire que l'on peut douter de la dmocratie quand plus de 50% ne se rendent pas aux urnes, de la mme manire on peut douter de l'utilit des 50-100 dernires pages quand cela se rsume  3 ou 4 intervenants...  strictement opposs et balanants le mme type d'argumentaire strotyp...

Relis attentivement - en essayant de la comprendre - ma signature  ::D: 




Pendant ce temps-l : Les petits Franais bons derniers en maths : et vous, sauriez-vous rsoudre un problme de CM1 ? (_LCI abbhor !!_)


Orwell en 2016 (_Journal de Montral_)
Les petits curs (_Journal de Montral_)
Journalism faces an 'existential crisis' in Trump era (_CNN_)
Fake news is domestic terrorism (_CNN_)

----------


## micka132

> snip


On dirait du BHL, magique!



> Tu veux savoir ce qui me drange profondement ?[*]D'une part, on se fait accuser d'tre "_contre la dmocratie_", quand simplement on pointe du doigt que  coups de citations, de liens "sourcs", d'images trafiques, de sauts de conversations, etc, on n'a PLUS ICI de conversations sur des opinions personnelles, mais des rgurgitations de propagandes diverses (_et pas trs varies_)


La je suis d'accord, c'est la tournure qu'a pris ce sujet depuis un certain temps, mais je n'ai jamais cess de rpter que la "vrit' elle ne vaut pas grand chose parce que personne n'a toute les cartes en main.
Pourtant quoi rpondre  BHL ci-dessus? Le gars te sort des images tragiques et il te dit voila c'est ce que fait Poutine. Si tu restes sur tes opinions personnelles et bien soit t'es un sadique sanguinaire et tu applaudis des 2 mains, soit t'es normal et tu dis quel ****** ce Poutine. 
Il y a bien un 3eme chemin mais forcement a va faire appel  tout un tas d'arguments en dehors d'opinions puisque tu vas demander  avoir une justification de ces images. Quand et o sont elles prisent? Ne trouve-t-on pas exactement les mme genres d'images de "l'autre cot"? Pourquoi il y a une guerre? Pourquoi prend-t-on parti (notre gouvernement) pour les uns ou pour les autres?
La seule opinion personnelle l dedans c'est que je considre la guerre comme mauvaise et il n'y a quasiment jamais de "bon cots" mais pour BHL si.

----------


## Invit

> On dirait du BHL, magique!


Nope. Contrairement  BHL je suis contre toute forme dinterventionnisme, d'un ct comme de l'autre. Les syriens veulent renverser leur dictateur ? Qu'ils se dbrouillent et qu'Assad se dbrouille. On a suffisamment vu ce que a donnait "d'apporter la libert".
Aprs  titre personnel, excusez-moi d'tre plutt contre le mec qui utilise les armes chimiques contre son propre peuple et ceux qui le soutiennent. Vraiment je suis dsol, a doit tre mon ct gauchiasse droit de l'hommiste.

Vous pouvez me dire que les rebelles en font autant, a changera pas le fond du problme en fait. Assad commet des crimes de guerre, Poutine est complice de crimes de guerre. 

J'ajouterai que pour une bande de types qui crachez sur l'UE et la perte de souverainet de la France, a vous drange vachement moins quand c'est chez les autres, genre Poutine en Ukraine, Poutine en Syrie...

----------


## TallyHo

> On a suffisamment vu ce que a donnait "d'apporter la libert".
> [...]
> J'ajouterai que pour une bande de types qui crachez sur l'UE et la perte de souverainet de la France, a vous drange vachement moins quand c'est chez les autres, genre Poutine en Ukraine, Poutine en Syrie...


Tout comme a n'a pas l'air de te gner que les USA pratiquent bien plus souvent l'ingrence que La Russie et qu'ils sont la source de bien plus de conflits, les conneries en Irak qui ont mens  ce qui se passe actuellement par exemple. L ce n'est pas complotiste, tout le monde l'admet aujourd'hui et je crois mme qu' Arte en a fait une mission il y a peu de temps.




> Se faire traiter d'tre les reprsentants "_d'une dictature de la pense_" serait risible si ce n'tait pas aussi triste et consternant...


Tu as lu le message de ton pote qui reproche  certains membres de penser par eux-mmes ? Et qui accuse ces mmes personnes que le fait de penser par eux-mmes mnent aux extrmes. Mais ce n'est surtout pas de la faute des politiciens qui causent la grogne, eux sont gentils, il faut les couter sans moufter... En d'autres termes, vous nous reprochez d'tre complotiste sous prtexte qu'on n'adhre pas  la "vrit" de nos politiques... C'est votre unique critre et tu viens me dire que tu acceptes diverses opinions et blablabla ? C'est une plaisanterie ?

Ce que tu acceptes, c'est un dbat politiquement correct, rien de plus... Ds que a devient drangeant, que a sort de votre cadre de pense, tout de suite c'est la stigmatisation avec l'accusation de complotisme comme tu l'a fais ou des messages faisant appel  l'motion comme tout "bon" JT de TF1...

Pour ma part, je prfre des discussions nuances, c'est a qui fait vivre la discussion et donne des points de vues trs opposs, c'est bon pour la rflexion. Si c'est pour rester dans un cadre de pense et se lancer des banalits, l'intrt de la discussion est assez limite. Je prfre encore me prendre le chou avec Doumeche, Zirak, Grogro ou n'importe qui d'autres que tu juges complotiste / kk / autres noms d'oiseaux, plutt que de discuter platement avec vous...




> D'autre part, justement la discussion "source" chre  _Zirak_ est une impasse, en ce qui concerne vos manires de faire, et vos sujets, car d'une part l'Histoire est videmment biaise suivant les gens qui en rendent compte (_mme l'Histoire passe, a fortiori l'Histoire actuelle_), et d'autre part les "sources" sont souvent discutables, et encore une fois se balancer  la figure des "sources" ne fait en rien avancer le dbat... Justement voir la campagne amricaine...


Bienvenue dans le monde du complotisme (en tout cas pour certains avec qui a suffirait de te qualifier de la sorte)... Tu ne peux pas nous reprocher a car c'est justement sur notre remise en cause du "systme", de l'histoire et le fait de penser diffremment que vous nous allumez (j'en reviens aux gens qui pensent par eux-mmes)... Donc il y a un moment o il faut que vous soyez cohrents et ne pas dire tout et son contraire sur quelques messages...

----------


## GPPro

Ce fil a t kidnapp par des gens qui spamment tellement d'neries qu'il faudrait passer plusieurs heures par jour juste pour prouver que ce sont des neries tout en se faisant traiter de conformistes par ces mmes personnes. Si certains se demandent pourquoi j'interviens beaucoup moins, vous avez maintenant la rponse.

Comme je l'avais dit il n'y a pas si longtemps,  partir d'un certain stade je prfre laisser les idiots dans leur crasse, a cote trop cher que de vouloir les duquer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Est-ce que c'est juste moi ou le forum "politique" est devenu le lieu de dbauche des complotistes de tous genres ???


Ben, oui, c'est triste. Il n'y a plus aucune discussion. On est en plein dans un "dbat" politique TV  heure de grande coute.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est en plein dans un "dbat" politique TV  heure de grande coute.


En ralit les dbats n'existent plus  la tlvision.
Tout le monde pense pareil.

 la TV nous ne voyons jamais quelqu'un :
- dfendre le gouvernement Syrien fasse aux terroristes.
- tre critique  propos du clan Clinton
- critiquer l'UE
- rappeler que c'est lgitime que la Crime soit Russe
- critiquer la politique du gouvernement Isralien
- et
Ils sont peut tre mauvais, mais ce sont des points de vues.

Dans les mdias il n'y a pas de confrontation, du coup si ils mentent (en fait ils ne mentent pas consciemment, ils se content de rpter ce qu'ils doivent rpter, les journalistes ne sont pas trs malin...) tout le monde  une fausse information.
Alors que dans un forum il peut y avoir plusieurs point de vue :
- Le peuple syrien veut se dbarrasser de son gouvernement, les rebelles sont super sympa (thorie officielle)
- En Syrie il y a des rebelles mais surtout des terroristes, on ne sait pas trop si le gouvernement d'Assad et bien ou pas (en tout cas il ne peut pas tre pire que les terroristes)
- Le peuple Syrien subit des attaques terroristes, le gouvernement et l'arme font le maximum pour protger le pays avec l'aide de l'Iran et de la Russie, malheureusement les terroristes sont financ par des pays extrieur et ont normment de budget

En voyant plusieurs point de vue on a plus de chance de tomber sur des lments vrais.
Chose impossible si on ne se renseigne uniquement via les mdias officielles...

----------


## Grogro

> Je vous laisse avec quelques images des exploits de votre pote Poutine :


C'est beau un tel niveau d'intoxication par la propagande otanesque.

Il faut vraiment que je dveloppe encore un peu pour que a rentre ? Un zeste d'esprit critique devant une reprsentation mdiatique, c'est donc trop vous demander ?

Finalement, mme un allum au dernier degr comme thierrybenjy ne dit pas autre chose dans son dernier post : le seul moyen d'avoir un semblant d'ide de ce qui se passe rellement est de confronter plusieurs propagandes.

----------


## GrandFather

> Il faut vraiment que je dveloppe encore un peu pour que a rentre ? Un zeste d'esprit critique devant une reprsentation mdiatique, c'est donc trop vous demander ?


Oui, dveloppe un peu, a m'intresse. Parce que ces images diffrent tellement avec celles de Hama en 1982, ou celles de Grosny en 1995... (pour les mal-comprenants: c'est de l'ironie).

----------


## Ryu2000

Pendant que je parle de terroriste : Obama reconnait le rle des USA dans la cration de ISIS/Daesh/tat Islamique.
Barack Obama RECONNAT le rle des tats-Unis dans LAPPARITION de lEI et met en garde Donald Trump

----------


## ManusDei

> Pendant que je parle de terroriste : Obama reconnait le rle des USA dans la cration de ISIS/Daesh/tat Islamique.


Srieux, a fait 6 ou 7 ans qu'il est reconnu que la gestion calamiteuse de la guerre en Irak a indirectement aid  la cration d'ISIS.
C'tait dj un des arguments contre l'implication de la France en Lybie, au Mali, etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> aid  la cration d'ISIS.


C'est sympa de la part d'Obama de reconnatre une partie de leur responsabilit et a donne raison au gouvernement Syrien en plus.
Par contre a ne vaut pas la dclaration d'Hillary Clinton  propos de la cration d'Al Qaeda :

----------


## ManusDei

> a donne raison au gouvernement Syrien en plus.


Non. Le conflit en Syrie a commenc comme un conflit national, sans ISIS ni Daesh avant de s'internationaliser.

PS : et pour Al-Qaeda c'est galement bien connu, les US ont financ et arm des groupes qui luttaient contre l'URSS tout comme l'URSS en a fait autant en Amrique du Sud. Aprs la chute de l'URSS, Al-Qaeda a chang, et a a donn le 11 Septembre.

----------


## Invit

> Tout comme a n'a pas l'air de te gner que les USA pratiquent bien plus souvent l'ingrence que La Russie et qu'ils sont la source de bien plus de conflits, les conneries en Irak qui ont mens  ce qui se passe actuellement par exemple.


Bah si a me gne. Tu pensais que je faisais rfrence  qui quand j'ai dit 



> On a suffisamment vu ce que a donnait "d'apporter la libert".


?

Et puis c'est quoi cet argument  deux balles de "oui mais les autres ils font pire". Srieux, parce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui tue plus de civils que Poutine et Assad a devient ok de soutenir ces derniers ? On dirait deuche qui me demande par MP si je veux voir des photos de sa ville bombarde par les amricains. Je suis all  l'cole, je sais que les amricains c'est pas des tendres, Hiroshima, Dresde, tout a... Vous dites que c'est pas tout noir tout blanc, pourtant c'est vous qui binarisez compltement le truc. A vous entendre, on est revenus au temps de la guerre froide : si on est contre les russes, on est pour les amricains.
Vous savez qu'on peut tre ni l'un ni l'autre ? Que la majorit des pays n'est pas partie prenante dans le conflit en Syrie. Il existe mme un truc de dingue : des pays qui ne prennent pas part  des conflits qui les concernent pas. Il y a un autre truc de dingue : ces pays un peu foufous qui font pas la guerre, ils ne se prennent pas des attentats sur la tronche tous les quatre matins. Voire ils s'en prennent pas du tout.
Je sais que c'est dur  concevoir aprs des annes d'imprialisme, de colonialisme (pardon, de partage de culture), de vente d'armes et d'interventionnisme un peu partout, mais c'est possible. A choisir je prfrerais qu'on ait la politique trangre de l'Islande.
Et puis vous critiquez l'OTAN, mais vous soutenez exactement la mme chose dans le camp d'en face, une espce de retour au pacte de Varsovie. L o vous allez tre emmerds, c'est quand Trump va faire ami-ami avec Poutine puis le futur prsident Fillon. Votre joli monde bipolaire va voler en clat.




> Il faut vraiment que je dveloppe encore un peu pour que a rentre ?


Pareil que Grand-Pre, je veux bien que tu dveloppes. Je suis curieux de voir comment tu vas m'expliquer que c'est pas Poutine ou Assad ou la coalition qui ont bombard Alep mais que ce sont les rebelles syriens sachant : 
1) Qu'ils occupent la ville et la dfendent
2) Qu'ils n'ont pas d'avions




> Tu as lu le message de ton pote qui reproche  certains membres de penser par eux-mmes ? Et qui accuse ces mmes personnes que le fait de penser par eux-mmes mnent aux extrmes. Mais ce n'est surtout pas de la faute des politiciens qui causent la grogne, eux sont gentils, il faut les couter sans moufter... En d'autres termes, vous nous reprochez d'tre complotiste sous prtexte qu'on n'adhre pas  la "vrit" de nos politiques... C'est votre unique critre et tu viens me dire que tu acceptes diverses opinions et blablabla ? C'est une plaisanterie ?


Je dis pas que penser par vous mme mne aux extrmes. Je dis : 
- Que vous tes terriblement et tristement mainstream aujourd'hui. Votre pense est majoritaire un peu partout dans le monde : USA avec Trump, UK avec le Brexit, France avec la monte du FN et la victoire de Fillon. C'est pas ma faute si ces ides sont principalement dfendues par des politiques plutt  la droite de la droite (pour rester poli).
- Vous adhrez totalement  la "vrit" de nos politiques. Comme dit plus haut, vos opinions sont partages par le prsident des USA, le prsident Russe, ainsi que chez nous par Franois Fillon et Marine Le Pen qui sont quand mme deux bon gros politiques du systme et qui vont reprsenter  la louche les deux tiers de l'lectorat l'anne prochaine. Continuez  vous croire originaux et libre penseurs si a flatte vos gos, le fait est que vous avez rejoint la pense majoritaire. Ou que la pense majoritaire vous a rejoint, je vous connaissais pas avant, je sais pas si vous avez toujours pens a ou si vous suivez le mouvement. En attendant, le fait est qu'il y a un an, ce genre de discours n'tait pas prsent ici ( part chez deuche) et que comme par hasard, alors qu'il est de plus en plus prsent dans les mdias il se dveloppe ici aussi.

De plus, tu sous-entends que j'adhre  la vrit de nos politique. Moi je veux bien, mais explique-moi o j'ai pu entendre dans les mdias un politique dfendant les choses suivantes : 
- ouverture totale des frontires
- interdiction de la proprit lucrative (donc fin du capitalisme, de l'accumulation des richesses, de l'accaparement des moyens de production par les possdants, etc.), sachant que je ne suis pas contre la proprit prive
- salaire  vie, dans le but d'aller vers l'abolition du salariat et du travail en gnral
- suppression des prisons
- dsarmement total
- fin de la dmocratie reprsentative
- etc.

Je dis pas que j'ai pondu a tout seul (de toute faon penser par soi-mme a n'existe pas, on est tous plus ou moins inspirs par d'autres), mais c'est pas sur BFMTV que tu verras quelqu'un dfendre a (alors qu'on voit des tas de personnes  la tloche dire les mmes trucs que vous). Mme le NPA et LO n'en sont pas l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il existe mme un truc de dingue : des pays qui ne prennent pas part  des conflits qui les concernent pas.


Si seulement la France pouvait ne plus intervenir partout.  :+1: 

On a autre chose  foutre qu'apporter le chaos dans ces pays.
 cause de la France Kadhafi est mort, la Libye a t ananti, maintenant c'est la foire au terrorisme.
Et on embte mme pas Sarkozy pour a !
On l'attaque parce qu'il a accept de l'argent...

La France a galement aid les terroristes en Syrie.

a n'apporte rien de positif  la France, ce n'est absolument pas dans notre intrt.
Il faut laisser le gouvernement Syrien tranquille, si on ne veut pas reproduire exactement ce qu'il c'est produit avec Kadhafi.

On devrait s'occuper de nous et laisser les autres se dmerder tout seul.
On s'occupe de chose qui ne nous regarde pas.
a nous cote trs cher et a ne rapporte rien de positif.

----------


## Invit

Et voil, avec vos histoires je suis oblig de mettre un pouce vert  thierrybenji. Vous voyez o a nous mne ?
 ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Pendant ce temps-l : Les petits Franais bons derniers en maths : et vous, sauriez-vous rsoudre un problme de CM1 ? (_LCI abbhor !!_)
> 
> 
> Orwell en 2016 (_Journal de Montral_)
> Les petits curs (_Journal de Montral_)
> Journalism faces an 'existential crisis' in Trump era (_CNN_)
> Fake news is domestic terrorism (_CNN_)


Ces sujets sont intressants et les ditoriaux du journal de Montral me parlent tout particulirement, de mme que ceux que tu as post dans le topic Burkini. Les qubcois ont de la chance d'avoir des ditorialistes de talent, qui savent prendre un minimum de recul. Est-ce l'exercice de style de l'ditorial qui le permet quand les chanes d'info continues imposent l'immdiatet ? Tu as vu *Network* de Sydney Lumet ? Ce film a dj 40 ans.

Autre point, vous voulez dpasser l'cume ? vous voulez des analyses de fond sur la gopolitique mondiale, loin de l'motion mdiatique de supermarch (coucou Gastiflex) ? videmment ce ne sont pas des images et c'est moins tlgnique que de montrer que le dmon Poutine a tu un innocent enfant  Alep qui servait de bouclier humain  un groupe jihadiste. Lire  tte repose, c'est dj mieux : http://aboudjaffar.blog.lemonde.fr/2...18/goodfellas/

Si la coalition Syrie/Iran/Hezbollah/Russie russi  Alep l o la coalition internationale s'enlise  Mossoul (on parle de dj plus de 9000 morts  Mossoul), les enseignements  en tirer seront particulirement pessimistes et lugubres. La question est de savoir combien de victimes civiles auront sembl ncessaires pour anantir quelques milliers de jihadistes. A bien des gards la bataille d'Alep rappelle le sige de Grozny en 99-2000 dans des circonstances trs similaires (insurrection jihadiste ayant des soutiens trangers, prenant en otage une mtropole, sige des autorits lgitimes massacrant sans distinction civils et terroristes, des soudards incontrlables)  ::?: . A court terme, c'est une victoire tactique. A long terme, le cot humain aura t si lev qu'une nouvelle insurrection (islamiste ou non) se produira tt ou tard.

Sinon pour finir, on peut trs bien prendre le large du forum politique/actus quelques semaines le temps que les trolls se calment. Avec deux semaines de congs et la semaine prochaine ultra charge, c'est bien ce que je vais faire.  :;):

----------


## Invit

> La question est de savoir combien de victimes civiles auront sembl ncessaires pour anantir quelques milliers de jihadistes.


70 ans aprs on sait toujours pas combien il y a eu de mort  Dresde. L'cart entre l'estimation haute et basse est de x12. L a s'tale sur encore plus de temps, avec en plus le phnomne migratoire, ceux qui "disparaissent" dans les prisons du rgime...
On ne saura probablement jamais le chiffre exact et chaque camp tirera ses conclusions. Et rgulirement on tombera sur des charniers.

----------


## TallyHo

> le seul moyen d'avoir un semblant d'ide de ce qui se passe rellement est de confronter plusieurs propagandes.


Merci Grogro ! Enfin une bonne parole dans cette nue de procs d'intentions...

Pour les "contradicteurs", vous tes quand mme marrants dans votre genre, vous tes en train de nous reprocher ce pourquoi vous nous allumez constamment : l'Irak, les ingrences, l'histoire falsifie, etc... Nous sommes amis dans le complotisme  ::D: 

Finalement ce fil prend une tournure bien plaisante pour les prochaines discussions...  ::): 




> Vous dites que c'est pas tout noir tout blanc, pourtant c'est vous qui binarisez compltement le truc. A vous entendre, on est revenus au temps de la guerre froide : si on est contre les russes, on est pour les amricains.
> Vous savez qu'on peut tre ni l'un ni l'autre ? Que la majorit des pays n'est pas partie prenante dans le conflit en Syrie. Il existe mme un truc de dingue : des pays qui ne prennent pas part  des conflits qui les concernent pas. Il y a un autre truc de dingue : ces pays un peu foufous qui font pas la guerre, ils ne se prennent pas des attentats sur la tronche tous les quatre matins. Voire ils s'en prennent pas du tout.
> Je sais que c'est dur  concevoir aprs des annes d'imprialisme, de colonialisme (pardon, de partage de culture), de vente d'armes et d'interventionnisme un peu partout, mais c'est possible. A choisir je prfrerais qu'on ait la politique trangre de l'Islande.


Dsol mais tu es juste en train d'crire un ramassis de conneries en prtant des ides ou propos qui ne sont pas tenus. Ce que tu reproches l, c'est exactement tout ce que je dnonce (ainsi que d'autres membres), les ingrences, que La France a un rle mdian  trouver entre les amerlocs et les russes, arrter d'apporter des "rvolutions dmocratiques", etc... Ou alors je te demanderais de prciser et quoter les passages o je prne le colonialisme, l'interventionnisme et tout ce que tu mets sur le dos.

Quand on veut donner des leons de dbat honnte, la moindre des choses est dj de ne pas cder aux stratgies faciles de stigmatisations, d'accusation de la rage et d'tre cohrent.

Donc j'attends que tu tayes un peu tes affirmations  mon sujet puisque tu m'inclues dans les personnes vises... Dans le cas contraire, merci de rectifier tes propos si tu veux une discussion cohrente et honnte.

----------


## TallyHo

Pour parler d'autre chose... Au final, il va peut tre s'en sortir vu comment notre justice est malmene...




> Fraude fiscale : Jrme Cahuzac condamn  trois ans de prison ferme
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...t-ce-jeudi.php

----------


## laerne

> Finalement, mme un allum au dernier degr comme thierrybenjy ne dit pas autre chose dans son dernier post : le seul moyen d'avoir un semblant d'ide de ce qui se passe rellement est de confronter plusieurs propagandes.


Non.  Il faudrait chercher et augmenter des donnes provenant sources fiables et neutres (nombres de victimes pour suite  X, loi Y passe) sur lesquels on puisse baser ces opinions.

Vous vous rendez bien compte que si les tats-unis risquent de ne rien faire au changement climatique, c'est bien parce que les politiciens ignorent les donnes objective de tempratures,  et disent que croire au changement climatique n'est que de la propagande et que ne pas croire au changement climatique n'est que leur propagande, et que c'est leur  opinion  tout aussi valide.  La propagande c'est bien pour tablir son idologie, pas pour deviner des faits.

----------


## Zirak

> Non.  *Il faudrait chercher et augmenter des donnes provenant sources fiables et neutres* (nombres de victimes pour suite  X, loi Y passe) sur lesquels on puisse baser ces opinions.
> 
> Vous vous rendez bien compte que si les tats-unis risquent de ne rien faire au changement climatique, c'est bien parce que les politiciens ignorent les donnes objective de tempratures,  et disent que croire au changement climatique n'est que de la propagande et que ne pas croire au changement climatique n'est que leur propagande, et que c'est leur  opinion  tout aussi valide.  La propagande c'est bien pour tablir son idologie, *pas pour deviner des faits*.


Non mais les donnes et les faits cela n'intresse pratiquement personne ici, que cela soit chez les "complotistes" ou les "non-complotistes".

Y'en a qui sont ici pour se prendre la tte mais pas pour "essayer de convaincre les autres" et les autres, qui sont la pour se prendre la tte aussi, mais que avec ceux qu'ils ont envie, quand c'est les autres qui se prennent la tte, a les faits chier et ils te font bien comprendre que tu n'es pas le bienvenue sur "leur" forum politique.


Et vu qu'il fera surement une remarque que je ne verrais pas, j'anticipe : 

oui TallyHo, ce poste n'apporte rien  la discussion, il ne fait que mettre de l'huile sur le feu et est totalement gratuit, mais vu que j'ai t nomm plusieurs fois, j'utilise mon droit de rponse !


Voil, vous pouvez retourner  vos "dbats" et faire pleuvoir les pouces !

----------


## ManusDei

> Non.  Il faudrait chercher et augmenter des donnes provenant sources fiables et neutres (nombres de victimes pour suite  X, loi Y passe) sur lesquels on puisse baser ces opinions.


Pourquoi avoir des donnes quand on peut avoir Sylvain Durif, le Christ Cosmique ?

----------


## Invit

> Vous vous rendez bien compte que si les tats-unis risquent de ne rien faire au changement climatique, c'est bien parce que les politiciens ignorent les donnes objective de tempratures,  et disent que croire au changement climatique n'est que de la propagande et que ne pas croire au changement climatique n'est que leur propagande, et que c'est leur  opinion  tout aussi valide.  La propagande c'est bien pour tablir son idologie, pas pour deviner des faits.


Je suis pas tellement d'accord avec cette partie, les climatosceptiques amricains dont celui qui vient d'tre nomm pour l'environnement dans l'quipe de Trump ne sont pas stupides... Si tu vas au fin fond des Etats-Unis voir le gros dbile qui pollue avec son 4x4 en te disant "Ce sont des conneries", l ok....

Mais les politiciens, ils veulent juste raliser un maximum de profit, ils en ont rien  foutre des dgts, ils le savent mais ils s'en foutent... C'est de l'gosme pure, et pour leurs enfants / petits enfants ? Ils se disent qu'avec la tunes qu'ils amassent, ils pourront leur payer une capsule dans 80 ans...  ::?: 

Franchement, je ne vois pas comment tu ne peux pas croire au rchauffement climatique... (encore une fois je parle pas du dbile sous cultiv qui oui coute la propagande sans comprendre qu'on en a rien  foutre de lui...)

(la seule image satellite a montr est celle de l'arctique...)

----------


## Invit

> Non.  Il faudrait chercher et augmenter des donnes provenant sources fiables et neutres (nombres de victimes pour suite  X, loi Y passe) sur lesquels on puisse baser ces opinions.


Je doute de l'existance de la neutralit et de l'objectivit des chiffres et des donnes. On est forcment oblig de confronter plusieurs points de vue et admettre qu'au final, on ne peut tre sr de rien. C'est normal de se faire sa propre opinion, mais il est important de porter une oreille attentive  ce qui se dit en face.
C'tait ma pense philosophique du jour ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> Y'en a qui sont ici pour se prendre la tte mais pas pour "essayer de convaincre les autres" et les autres


Tu n'as toujours pas compris qu'un dbat n'a pas pour but principal de convaincre mais de confronter des opinions... Ensuite on peut tomber d'accord, comme on peut repartir avec ses ides inchanges.




> oui TallyHo, ce poste n'apporte rien  la discussion, il ne fait que mettre de l'huile sur le feu et est totalement gratuit, mais vu que j'ai t nomm plusieurs fois, j'utilise mon droit de rponse !


Pourquoi tu t'adresses  moi ? Tu as raison de te dfendre sur ce coup l puisque tu as t inclus dans le troll stigmatisant de Souviron... Oui parce que rappelons quand mme que le fil tait  peu prs tranquille avant qu'il lance ses attaques personnelles. Bref, tu n'as pas bien compris le film  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

> On est forcment oblig de confronter plusieurs points de vue


On peut quand mme faire le tri dans les points de vue qu'on confronte, pour ne pas mettre les affirmations de Sylvain Durif au mme niveau que celles d'Alain Madelin par exemple.

----------


## TallyHo

Et mme si une personne le cite comme source, a fait quoi ? Tu peux contre-argumenter ou laisser pisser... Ce n'est pas une raison pour personnifier le dbat comme certains le font rgulirement en balanant ci et l des posts se voulant cassants. Je cite personne mais je ne t'inclue pas l-dedans  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

> On peut quand mme faire le tri dans les points de vue qu'on confronte, pour ne pas mettre les affirmations de Sylvain Durif au mme niveau que celles d'Alain Madelin par exemple.


En effet, Sylvain Durif est plus crdible.

(dsol, elle tait trop facile).

----------


## Grogro

> Non.  Il faudrait chercher et augmenter des donnes provenant sources fiables et neutres (nombres de victimes pour suite  X, loi Y passe) sur lesquels on puisse baser ces opinions.
> 
> Vous vous rendez bien compte que si les tats-unis risquent de ne rien faire au changement climatique, c'est bien parce que les politiciens ignorent les donnes objective de tempratures,  et disent que croire au changement climatique n'est que de la propagande et que ne pas croire au changement climatique n'est que leur propagande, et que c'est leur  opinion  tout aussi valide.  La propagande c'est bien pour tablir son idologie, pas pour deviner des faits.


Idalement. Si on a des datas fiables en quantit suffisante. Gastiflex parlait des bombardements de Dresde dont il n'a jamais t possible de dresser un bilan fiable. On a jamais su valuer le bilan rel du rgime sovitique ou de Mao faute d'information. A Grozny, il n'y a aucun bilan (on devine aisment pourquoi). On sait juste qu'il y a eu des milliers de mort. Aujourd'hui en Syrie, il est impossible d'valuer le bilan humain presque six ans de guerre. Le chiffre de 300000 morts qui circule le plus souvent semble dat et terriblement optimiste.

Quant au rchauffement climatique anthropique, c'est pire que a. Il faut que les data brutes soit disponibles largement, souvent ce sont des donnes "harmonises". Surtout que les annonces ont t contradictoires ces dernires annes. Pendant qu' la fin de chaque anne des articles apocalyptiques circulaient dans les mdias sur "l'anne la plus chaude de tous les temps", on s'est aperus que les tempratures ont t globalement stables pendant une dizaine d'annes, avant d'acclrer brutalement depuis 2013. On a prfr cacher la poussire sous le tapis, puis nier la stagnation temporaire, pour des raisons que je peux comprendre. Mais c'est d'autant plus con que depuis, on a trouv des explications qui ne remettent pas en cause le RCA (en gros : les ocans absorbent plus de CO2 qu'avant. El Nio jouerait galement un rle de rgulateur).

Le plus efficace pour moi c'est la communication visuelle : la fonte spectaculaire de l'Arctique (pour info, la glace ne se reforme pas pour la premire fois cet hiver. On est peut-tre sur le point de franchir un point critique). La dforestation en Amrique du Sud, en Afrique et en Indonsie/Malaisie. La destruction des coraux. Ce sont des images tellement limpides qu'elles parlent  tout le monde. Hulot a fait un carton avec son documentaire pour cette raison. Sur le Times, c'est encore plus remarquable : http://world.time.com/timelapse/
Et c'est sur 30 ans seulement. le RCA, c'est qu'une partie de l'anthropocne. Le problme du CO2, c'est que c'est un paramtre sur lequel il est difficile d'agir, et encore plus difficile de le vendre politiquement. Ca rend le processus de prise de dcision plus complexe et plus incertain. La COP21, c'est un accord  minima. Et qui a dj t arrach de haute lutte.

----------


## micka132

> Srieux, parce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui tue plus de civils que Poutine et Assad a devient ok de soutenir ces derniers ?





> Vous savez qu'on peut tre ni l'un ni l'autre ?


Moi je le sais, mais j'ai pas l'impression que toi tu le saches. Tes joyeuses photos etaient le "rsultat" des actions de Poutine, et maintenant tu nous parles des victimes de Poutine et de Assad. Tu aurais pu choisir de parler des victimes d'Obama et d'Hollande, a ferait moins partisan...



> Je sais que c'est dur  concevoir aprs des annes d'imprialisme, de colonialisme (pardon, de partage de culture), de vente d'armes et d'interventionnisme un peu partout, mais c'est possible.


100% d'accord,  et dans un 1er temps faut arrter de "s'indigner" sur le 1er massacre en photo faon facebook/BHL. a vite de lgitimer des actions tout aussi macabre.




> Et puis vous critiquez l'OTAN, mais vous soutenez exactement la mme chose dans le camp d'en face, une espce de retour au pacte de Varsovie. L o vous allez tre emmerds, c'est quand Trump va faire ami-ami avec Poutine puis le futur prsident Fillon. Votre joli monde bipolaire va voler en clat.


Moi j'applaudis des 2 mains toutes alternatives  une 3eme GM, pourquoi faudrait tre emmerds de a ::weird:: ?




> Je suis curieux de voir comment tu vas m'expliquer que c'est pas Poutine ou Assad ou la coalition qui ont bombard Alep mais que ce sont les rebelles syriens sachant :
> 1) Qu'ils occupent la ville et la dfendent
> 2) Qu'ils n'ont pas d'avions


Tu vois que t'es encore partisan...les rebelles ce sont de braves types facilement identifiables  leurs T-Shirt Forest Gump? Ils ont des intentions trs louables, rien  voir avec ces salops de pro-Assad juste bon  tuer des civils en train de regarder la tl ou pire? que ceux de l'EI identifiables par leurs gueules de barbares sanguinaires qui veulent tuer tout ce qui bouge. J'ai bon?
Donc contrairement  ce que tu penses  l'EI est galement prsent dans la ville. D'un autre cot pour Assad (le prsident officiel), les gentils rebelles n'en sont pas, il est donc normal qu'il se batte contre eux. Aprs si t'es pro interventionniste, tu peux trouver toutes les raisons que tu veux. Dans le cas prsent nos gentils gouvernement ont arms des gens, pour le rsultat que l'on connait  ::roll:: .
Donc personne ne nie qu'il y a des bombardements sur Alep, que des civils meurent. On n'oublie juste de dire que ce n'est pas pour tuer du civil mais pour dloger l'EI, et les rebelles (des gens arms, pas des civils). Exactement comme  Mossoul, mais l bas c'est nous autre qui faisons ce sale boulot. La diffrence c'est peut tre les lgendaires bombes amricaines qui savent cibler uniquement les mchants.

----------


## TallyHo

> La diffrence c'est peut tre les lgendaires bombes amricaines qui savent cibler uniquement les mchants.


Oh ben tu sais, on n'est plus  a prs... Tu en as bien qui te dise qu'il y a des guerres propres... Et quand tu fais remarquer qu'une guerre est tout sauf propre et avec des dommages collatraux, tu es moinss... Mais c'est nous qui sommes anormaux, dans un autre monde et blablabla.

Cela tant dit, il faut pardonner Gastiflex, il s'est laiss embarquer dans la polmique de son compagnon de fortune qui l'a bien laiss se dpatouiller tout seul aprs avoir lanc son troll. Et puis Gastiflex a au moins le mrite d'avoir exprim clairement son opinion  ::):

----------


## laerne

> Idalement. Si on a des datas fiables en quantit suffisante. Gastiflex parlait des bombardements de Dresde dont il n'a jamais t possible de dresser un bilan fiable. On a jamais su valuer le bilan rel du rgime sovitique ou de Mao faute d'information. A Grozny, il n'y a aucun bilan (on devine aisment pourquoi). On sait juste qu'il y a eu des milliers de mort. Aujourd'hui en Syrie, il est impossible d'valuer le bilan humain presque six ans de guerre. Le chiffre de 300000 morts qui circule le plus souvent semble dat et terriblement optimiste.


Je ne parlais pas forcment de donnes numriques mais aussi d'autres formes de donns comme le texte verbatim d'une loi, des vnement lis, des tmoignages,   videmment, en particulier pour ces derniers, il faut faire attention  leur neutralit, et o on a t source les donns, etc, etc, etc, 

Mais ce qui me parait fou par contre, c'est d'aller lire la propagande de fox news puis celle de pravda.ru et de se dire que ce qui se passe en Crime ou ailleurs est quelque part entre ce que disent ces deux trons journalistiques.   Mme si on a aucune donnes numrique ou autre ! Dire qu'on ne sait pas vraiment, et tenter d'augmenter les donnes, par exemple en demandant l'accs  des observateurs internationaux rputs  ces zones de lutte/abus, me semble la requte plus sense

Trs bon commentaire sur le climat.

----------


## Invit

> Oh ben tu sais, on n'est plus  a prs... Tu en as bien qui te dise qu'il y a des guerres propres... Et quand tu fais remarquer qu'une guerre est tout sauf propre et avec des dommages collatraux, tu es moinss... Mais c'est nous qui sommes anormaux, dans un autre monde et blablabla.


D'o la solution simple : ne pas faire la guerre. Laisser ce sang sur les mains d'Assad, l'EI, les rebelles, Dark Vador...
On est revenu 50 ans en arrire : la Russie et les USA qui se tapent indirectement dessus par conflit interpos. Poutine aurait pu prendre de la hauteur (oui je sais, j'en demande beaucoup), au lieu de a il se met au mme niveau que les amricains.




> D'un autre cot pour Assad (le prsident officiel)


Selon les critres actuels, on appelle a un dictateur.

----------


## Grogro

> D'o la solution simple : ne pas faire la guerre. Laisser ce sang sur les mains d'Assad, l'EI, les rebelles, Dark Vador...
> On est revenu 50 ans en arrire : la Russie et les USA qui se tapent indirectement dessus par conflit interpos. Poutine aurait pu prendre de la hauteur (oui je sais, j'en demande beaucoup), au lieu de a il se met au mme niveau que les amricains.


Quand tu es alli et que ton alli demande ton intervention militaire, s'il accepte tes conditions (Poutine a fait payer TRES cher son intervention contre les terroristes), tu y vas. Surtout quand une population est menace de gnocide  court terme. On l'a fait dans le nord de l'Irak pour sauver les yzidis victimes collatrales de nos interventions au Moyen Orient. On l'a fait au Mali pour contrer une insurrection jihadiste ne de notre destruction de la Libye. Tu noteras la contradiction, elle est volontaire de ma part. Cette contradiction est rvlatrice du dilemme car le phnomne jihadiste est n de nos saloperies depuis 1979.

La gopolitique n'a jamais t morale, mais c'est comme a. On doit se salir les mains en esprant ne pas faire trop de saloperies. Parti comme c'est, Poutine aura libr Alep avant que nous ne librions Mossoul. Quelle coalition aura fait le plus de dgts sur le terrain ? Quand cette guerre sera finie, devra-t-on de nouveau intervenir pour rparer les erreurs de cette mme guerre ? Je comprend ta position parce que a parait sans fin.

Dans une guerre de proxy, il y a toujours plusieurs coupables. Obama et Poutine taient tout deux prisonniers de dynamiques qu'ils n'ont pas forcment voulues ni anticip.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand tu es alli et que ton alli demande ton intervention militaire, s'il accepte tes conditions (Poutine a fait payer TRES cher son intervention contre les terroristes), tu y vas.


Alors en fait la Russie et la Chine doivent regretter d'avoir laisser faire en Libye.
Ils auraient du mettre leur veto ou faire quelque chose pour empcher l'assassinat de Kadhafi.

Parce que maintenant ils savent qu'ils finiront par tre les suivants.
C'est pour a qu'ils se sont boug pour la Syrie.
Ils ne peuvent pas se permettre de perdre leur allis 1 par 1...

Si les terroristes gagnent en Syrie, un type pro USA sera mis en place et le peuple Syrien va prendre chre.

On cherche  dstabiliser et  prendre le contrle des nations qui refusent de se soumettre  l'imprialisme amricain.

Pour l'instant les terroristes sont quasiment vaincu et les Syriens sont pas loin de gagner la guerre.
Cela dit il suffit que quelques milliards soient rinvestie dans le terrorisme et c'est reparti...
Les Syriens reprendront chre.

----------


## TallyHo

> Selon les critres actuels, on appelle a un dictateur.


Selon les critres, placer le Justice sous tutelle de l'Etat est aussi une dictature... Une nouvelle fois, on a un discours uniquement  charge et une distribution de prix d'honorabilit alors que la (go)politique est tout sauf honorable. Le fond est le mme pour tous les pays qui ont des intrts stratgiques, seule la forme change. Qu'on l'aime ou pas, et je ne suis pas d'accord sur tout avec lui, mais Onfray l'explique bien. D'accord aussi avec Grogro.

Pour le fait de ne pas faire la guerre, oui bien sur... Si on met  part les engagements actuels, la solution la plus logique serait dj de se barrer de l'OTAN, d'tre plutt neutre sur nos alliances est-ouest, d'arrter nos hypocrisies avec certains pays arabes  leur taper sur l'paule alors qu'on sait pertinemment que ce sont des banquiers du terrorisme, de demander  tous les pays de respecter les dcisions internationales dans un souci de d'quit, etc... Bref, retrouver une certaine indpendance et neutralit dans le jugement.

----------


## r0d

> [...] je ne suis pas d'accord sur tout avec lui, mais Onfray [...]


J'ose supputer qu'en fait, tu ne dois pas tre d'accord avec lui sur grand chose.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ose supputer qu'en fait, tu ne dois pas tre d'accord avec lui sur grand chose.


En tout cas ce qu'il a fait sur Freud c'tait super cool.

Mme si en ralit il n'a rien dcouvert, puisqu' l'poque des livres avaient dj t crit.
Mais quelqu'un qui ose s'en prendre au dieu des psychanalystes c'est toujours sympa, il faut du courage.

----------


## TallyHo

> J'ose supputer qu'en fait, tu ne dois pas tre d'accord avec lui sur grand chose.


Ca ne m'empche pas de reconnatre une bonne rflexion de la part d'une personne mme si je ne suis pas compltement sur sa ligne. D'ailleurs, c'est tout le problme des politiciens, tu peux trouver une ide dans chaque politicien ou intellectuel mais ils restent dans des postures politiques et des idologies  la con. Alors que nous devrions plutt penser  une unit nationale dans un genre de consensus. Mais bon... C'est un doux rve dans ce monde politique boitophile o la stratgie principale est de crer la division...

----------


## micka132

> D'o la solution simple : ne pas faire la guerre. Laisser ce sang sur les mains d'Assad, l'EI, les rebelles, Dark Vador...
> On est revenu 50 ans en arrire : la Russie et les USA qui se tapent indirectement dessus par conflit interpos. Poutine aurait pu prendre de la hauteur (oui je sais, j'en demande beaucoup), au lieu de a il se met au mme niveau que les amricains.


Poutine vient aider un pays alli. Les USA (et nous) intervenons de notre propre chef dans un pays qui ne nous  pas autoriser  le faire. Je vois pas en quoi la situation est comparable. 
Par ailleurs si on a une sensation de guerre froide c'est simplement que les USA perdent de leurs puissances au profit des BRIC. Ils foutent autant le bordel qu'avant sauf que maintenant il y en a qui revendiquent leurs intrts.





> Selon les critres actuels, on appelle a un dictateur.


Donc ce n'est pas le reprsentant officiel de ltat Syrien?  ::weird:: ?

----------


## Invit

L en ce moment ou j'cris, le rgime officiel est en train de massacrer les civils d'Alep maison par maison. Le personnel de l'hpital  t excut.
C'est quoi vos excuses cette fois ?
http://www.liberation.fr/planete/201...ime=1481609850
L'article date d'hier soir, les news de ce matin seront pire.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est quoi vos excuses cette fois ?


Propagande occidentale des merdias ? 

Oui je sais c'tait facile. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Le boulot des mdias mainstream comme Libration c'est de faire croire que le rgime syrien massacre son peuple, que les habitants soutiennent les rebelles et qu'il faut que l'UE accepte un max de migrants.
Alors que le problme ce sont les terroristes ce ne sont pas les armes.




> Une majorit de femmes et denfants qui ont fui serait aujourdhui dans des centres pour dplacs dans les zones gouvernementales.


Le gouvernement fait ce qu'il peut pour sauver le maximum de monde.

Les terroristes lancent des bombes sur les civils, parce que c'est leur job.
L'arme vise les terroristes.
a ne sert  rien pour une arme de viser son propre peuple, ce serait compltement contre productif.

Si il n'y avait pas de terroristes, il n'y aurait pas de mort civil.
Mais tant que ceux qui financent le terrorisme n'arrteront pas, ce sera un combat sans fin.

En principe on devrait aider le gouvernement syrien  se dbarrasser des terroristes et on fait exactement l'inverse en aidant les terroristes.
Normalement c'est illgal.




> LEI stait empar de Palmyre une premire fois en mai 2015. Durant leurs neuf mois de prsence, ils avaient dynamit plusieurs temples et monuments classs au patrimoine mondial de lUnesco.


Les terroristes essaient de supprimer les traces de l'histoire.
Souvent ils dtruisent des monuments historique.

----------


## Zirak

> Propagande occidentale des merdias ?





> Le boulot des mdias mainstream comme Libration c'est de faire croire que le rgime syrien massacre son peuple, que les habitants soutiennent les rebelles et qu'il faut que l'UE accepte un max de migrants.


 ::yaisse2:: 

J'ai gagn quoi ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


T'es monstrueux. 
J'espre bien voir ton parti finir dans les poubelles de l'Histoire (ce qui sera le cas, mais le plus tt sera le mieux).

PS : J'imaginais mme pas que a soit possible, mais t'es en train de me faire changer d'avis sur les lois Gayssot

----------


## Invit

> L en ce moment ou j'cris, le rgime officiel est en train de massacrer les civils d'Alep maison par maison. Le personnel de l'hpital  t excut.
> C'est quoi vos excuses cette fois ?
> http://www.liberation.fr/planete/201...ime=1481609850
> L'article date d'hier soir, les news de ce matin seront pire.


J'ai pas forcment envie d'aller  l'encontre de ton lien, et pas forcment non plus entendre parler de complot d'autres personnes...
C'est juste que ce qui se passe  Alep est exactement ce qui me saoule dans les mdias (et les rseaux sociaux) ... Certains articles citent des tweets d'inconnus  ::weird::  Qui parlent de dernier message sur WhatsApp et on ne sait pas de qui ....  ::weird:: 

Si je prends ce lien :
http://www.20minutes.fr/monde/syrie/...-contre-civils

Je cite l'article :


> Joint par 20 Minutes dans la nuit, le Comit international de la Croix-Rouge bas  Damas ntait pas en mesure de confirmer ou de dmentir les informations en provenance dAlep. LONU a galement prcis quelle  ne peut pas vrifier de manire indpendante  les tmoignages selon lesquels des civils auraient t abattus.


Dans ce cas, d'o viennent tous ces articles si mme la croix rouge + l'ONU est incapable de le dire ?
Attention, le but de ce post n'est pas du tout de dire qu'Assad ne fait rien d'horribles et qu'on est manipul... Mais cette presse balance toutes les informations qu'elle peut trouver sans prendre de recul ... Ou alors, l'ONU, la Croix-Rouge, tout a, a sert  rien ???

----------


## Zirak

> Dans ce cas, d'o viennent tous ces articles si mme la croix rouge + l'ONU est incapable de le dire ?
> Attention, le but de ce post n'est pas du tout de dire qu'Assad ne fait rien d'horribles et qu'on est manipul... Mais cette presse balance toutes les informations qu'elle peut trouver sans prendre de recul ... Ou alors, l'ONU, la Croix-Rouge, tout a, a sert  rien ???


En mme temps, la Croix-Rouge et l'ONU, n'ont jamais spcialement t des sources de confirmations des news journalistiques, ils peuvent en effet tmoigner de ce qu'ils voient, mais ils ne peuvent pas tre partout non plus. Les journalistes ont aussi des sources sur place (quand ils n'y sont pas eux-mmes). D'ailleurs dans ton lien, ils disent qu'un de leur journaliste est en contact avec les rebelles via WhatsApp, ce n'est pas beaucoup plus prcis.

Surtout que la, ils ont contact la Croix-Rouge situ  Damas, mme pas un groupe situ sur place  Alep, c'est pas forcment vident pour faire des constatations de visu. ^^

----------


## Invit

@micka132 aprs le 9/11, les USA, pays alli, nous ont demander de les accompagner en Irak. On aurait d y aller juste parce qu'on est allis ? On a pas le droit de se pose la question de ce qu'on va y faire ? Est-ce qu'on va pas faire plus de dgts que de bien ?

@thierrybenji : Hitler, Staline, Mao, Saddam... Tous les dictateurs ont pris les armes contre leur peuple, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait.

Sinon je te souhaite pas de te retrouver dans une prise d'otage avec les forces de l'ordre qui gre la situation de la mme faon qu'Assad. Quoique  si tu penses que la mort des terroristes est plus importante que la vie des civils, tu m'as l'air perdu pour l'humanit.

----------


## Invit

> En mme temps, la Croix-Rouge et l'ONU, n'ont jamais spcialement t des sources de confirmations des news journalistiques, ils peuvent en effet tmoigner de ce qu'ils voient, mais ils ne peuvent pas tre partout non plus. Les journalistes ont aussi des sources sur place (quand ils n'y sont pas eux-mmes). D'ailleurs dans ton lien, ils disent qu'un de leur journaliste est en contact avec les rebelles via WhatsApp, ce n'est pas beaucoup plus prcis.
> 
> Surtout que la, ils ont contact la Croix-Rouge situ  Damas, mme pas un groupe situ sur place  Alep, c'est pas forcment vident pour faire des constatations de visu. ^^


Non mais c'est sr, comme je te dis, mon propos n'est pas de pointer un complot ou autres...

C'est juste que "moi", je prfre couter l'ONU ou des organismes normalement dtach et indpendant plutt que la taupe d'un journaliste qui lui mme n'est pas forcment objectif car au coeur du conflit ... C'est tout l'intrt des observateurs.

Enfin pour moi, les organismes servent  a... Quand on cherchait qui avait utilis des armes chimiques, c'est bien l'ONU qu'on a envoy... Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais trop compris les "casques bleus" mais c'est un autre dbat  :;):

----------


## jeanmarieplante

> Non mais c'est sr, comme je te dis, mon propos n'est pas de pointer un complot ou autres...
> 
> C'est juste que "moi", je prfre couter l'ONU ou des organismes normalement dtach et indpendant plutt que la taupe d'un journaliste qui lui mme n'est pas forcment objectif car au coeur du conflit ... C'est tout l'intrt des observateurs.
> 
> Enfin pour moi, les organismes servent  a... Quand on cherchait qui avait utilis des armes chimiques, c'est bien l'ONU qu'on a envoy... Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais trop compris les "casques bleus" mais c'est un autre dbat


L'ONU indpendant mouais vu le financement je pense pas

----------


## Grogro

> L en ce moment ou j'cris, le rgime officiel est en train de massacrer les civils d'Alep maison par maison. Le personnel de l'hpital  t excut.
> C'est quoi vos excuses cette fois ?
> http://www.liberation.fr/planete/201...ime=1481609850
> L'article date d'hier soir, les news de ce matin seront pire.


"Observatoire syrien des droits de lhomme "

Donc comme chaque article depuis presque 6 ans, aucune source, c'est propagande comme propagande. 

Autre chose les fous de guerre de l'OTAN qui rvent de faire en Syrie ce qu'on a fait en Libye ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hitler, Staline, Mao, Saddam... Tous les dictateurs ont pris les armes contre leur peuple, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait.


Ce n'tait pas des civils au pif, c'tait des personnes qui avait faut d'aprs le rglement du pays.
Bon aprs t'avais vite fait de te retrouver dans un camp de travail...

Assad ne souhaite pas  massacrer son peuple, il souhaite se dbarrasser des terroristes.
Mais trs bien, on va dire comme vous, le gouvernement et l'arme syrienne sont pire que les terroristes, donc il faut laisser les terroristes renverser le pouvoir et faire ce qu'il veut.
C'est clair que le peuple syrien va y gagner au change...
Les minorits chrtienne vont continuer de bien se porter...

C'est cool a va faire une Libye 2.
Les terroristes vont se renforcer.
Il va y avoir encore plus de migrants en Europe.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est juste que "moi", je prfre couter l'ONU ou des organismes normalement dtach et indpendant plutt que la taupe d'un journaliste qui lui mme n'est pas forcment objectif car au coeur du conflit ... C'est tout l'intrt des observateurs.


Sauf que ces "organismes indpendant" sont en grosse majorit financs par des occidentaux, et certains ici te diront qu'ils ne sont donc pas objectifs. (Un peu comme le discours russe qui est de justifier l'expulsion d'ONG comme Amnesty International ou autres, car soit disant qu'elles font de la propagande pour les USA.).  

*EDIT: voil, mme pas eu le temps de poster, qu'on mets dj en doute l'indpendance de tes "observateurs".*  :;): 



Alors dans l'absolu, oui on est d'accord que c'est mieux, mais je le rpte, que cela soit l'ONU, la Croix-Rouge ou autre, ils ne sont pas au courant de tout dans la seconde, le fait que les mecs  Damas n'taient pas au courant des dtails de ce qui se passait  Alep, au moment o 20mn les ont contacts, ne signifie pas que ce que dit libration (et partout ailleurs) est faux.

Y'a des vidos qui arrivent certes sur les rseaux sociaux (en mme temps, je ne vois pas o d'autre cela pourrait arriver), et mme si ce sont des vidos d'inconnus, cela reste des tmoignages de ce qui se droule sur place, et pas une histoire racont par un mec qui a eu l'info par la cousine du voisin du beau-frre d'un mec qui a vu ce qui s'est pass.

----------


## ManusDei

https://twitter.com/DelphineMinoui
Journaliste ayant des contacts directement  Alep.

Et pour ceux qui prfrent l'ONU il y a galement une raction de Ban Ki-Moon suite  cette nuit.

----------


## jeanmarieplante

> Ce n'tait pas des civils au pif, c'tait des personnes qui avait faut d'aprs le rglement du pays.
> Bon aprs t'avais vite fait de te retrouver dans un camp de travail...
> 
> Assad ne souhaite pas  massacrer son peuple, il souhaite se dbarrasser des terroristes.
> Mais trs bien, on va dire comme vous, le gouvernement et l'arme syrienne sont pire que les terroristes, donc il faut laisser les terroristes renverser le pouvoir et faire ce qu'il veut.
> C'est clair que le peuple syrien va y gagner au change...
> Les minorits chrtienne vont continuer de bien se porter...
> 
> C'est cool a va faire une Libye 2.
> ...


Euh Staline c'tait du pif relis tes cours d'histoire il faisait des purges pour le plaisir   ::weird:: 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande...Grande_Terreur

----------


## Zirak

> "Observatoire syrien des droits de lhomme "
> 
> Donc comme chaque article depuis presque 6 ans, aucune source, c'est propagande comme propagande.


Oui c'est vrai qu'il n'y a eu aucun tmoignages de civils, d'ailleurs tous les bombardements de ce week-end sont faux, ils ont largu des nuages en barbapapa (fanmanga si tu nous regardes). 





> Autre chose les fous de guerre de l'OTAN qui rvent de faire en Syrie ce qu'on a fait en Libye ?


Ah donc si on ose montrer qu'Assad n'est pas le gentil mssieur que certains affirment, on devient des fous de guerre de l'OTAN, prts  ravager la Syrie ?

Arrtes de kamouloxer les 3 autres zigotos, c'est en train de dteindre...

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que ces "organismes indpendant" sont en grosse majorit financs par des occidentaux, et certains ici te diront qu'ils ne sont donc pas objectifs. (Un peu comme le discours russe qui est de justifier l'expulsion d'ONG comme Amnesty International ou autres, car soit disant qu'elles font de la propagande pour les USA.).  
> 
> *EDIT: voil, mme pas eu le temps de poster, qu'on mets dj en doute l'indpendance de tes "observateurs".* 
> 
> 
> 
> Alors dans l'absolu, oui on est d'accord que c'est mieux, mais je le rpte, que cela soit l'ONU, la Croix-Rouge ou autre, ils ne sont pas au courant de tout dans la seconde, le fait que les mecs  Damas n'taient pas au courant des dtails de ce qui se passait  Alep, au moment o 20mn les ont contacts, ne signifie pas que ce que dit libration (et partout ailleurs) est faux.
> 
> Y'a des vidos qui arrivent certes sur les rseaux sociaux (en mme temps, je ne vois pas o d'autre cela pourrait arriver), et mme si ce sont des vidos d'inconnus, cela reste des tmoignages de ce qui se droule sur place, et pas une histoire racont par un mec qui a eu l'info par la cousine du voisin du beau-frre d'un mec qui a vu ce qui s'est pass.


Oui je veux bien les financements de l'ONU, etc ... Mais on va dire que leurs rapports n'ont jamais t remis en cause aprs coup, si ?
Je rappelle que pour la premire partie de "les bombes chimiques d'Assad", l'ONU l'avait "dfendu" ou du moins crit noir sur blanc que officiellement, ce n'tait pas lui car pas de preuve suffisant et tir depuis une zone rebelle... Du coup, je vois pas bien en quoi ce rapport aide les USA & la coalition ???? (d'ailleurs, il sert  tous les pro-poutine et anti-US)

Enfin bon, pour rpondre  la seconde partie Zirak, justement on balance des vidos sur les rseaux sociaux mais combien de fois tu apprends ensuite que la vido n'tait pas de cette priode, de ce lieu, etc ... Et quand tu vois une vido, tu arrives  distinguer les forces en prsence, qui tire sur qui ? etc ...
C'est pour a que je vais attendre les rapports pour bien comprendre ... Et je ne critique pas du tout que l'ONU ne soit pas encore au courant, justement, il faudrait attendre d'avoir leurs rapports...

Aprs, attention, que ce soit des rebelles, Assad, les russes ou le pape, les civils doivent tre aids... Mes propos ne sont pas du tout li  a .... C'est plus la presse qui veut balancer un max d'articles sans prendre de recul (aid par les rseaux sociaux) et a m'nerve .... pour tous les sujets d'ailleurs...

----------


## Invit

> https://twitter.com/DelphineMinoui
> Journaliste ayant des contacts directement  Alep.
> 
> Et pour ceux qui prfrent l'ONU il y a galement une raction de Ban Ki-Moon suite  cette nuit.


Ouais mais l, c'est pareil, tu parles de moi entre autres pour l'ONU et Ban Ki-Moon et c'est :

"Ban Ki-moon proccup par de possibles atrocits  Alep "
"M. Ban a demand  son envoy spcial pour la Syrie, Staffan de Mistura, de se pencher sur ces informations.  Les Nations unies soulignent l'obligation pour toutes les parties sur le terrain de protger les civils en se conformant aux rgles humanitaires internationales, a ajout M. Dujarric. C'est en particulier la responsabilit du gouvernement syrien et de ses allis , notamment la Russie et l'Iran, a-t-il aussi not."
Source : http://www.ouest-france.fr/monde/syr...s-alep-4675798

Il est pas entrain d'accuser...
Et pour la journaliste, c'est toujours la question des contacts... Son contact n'est pas observateur, il est acteur
(aprs je dis, aux nombres de tmoignages, c'est sr que tu peux croire  plusieurs choses comme tant vrai mais tu vois juste o je veux en venir ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah donc si on ose montrer qu'Assad n'est pas le gentil mssieur que certains affirment, on devient des fous de guerre de l'OTAN, prts  ravager la Syrie ?


a met de l'huile sur le feu...

D'aprs les mdias il y a 3 quipes terroristes : EI, Rebelles et Kurdes.
Et l on soutient ces 3 groupes contre le gouvernement lgitime, ce n'est pas normal.
Le peuple s'en tirera forcment moins bien si les terroristes gagnent.

Si a se troue les USA vont trouver un moyen de dmarrer le 3ime guerre mondiale dont ils ont tant besoin.
Ils rvent d'attaquer la Russie et les autres puissantes insoumises  son pouvoir imprialiste.

L vous trouvez a pas cool que l'arme syrienne touche des civils en ciblant des terroristes.
Mais quand Isral lance des bombes sur des coles et des hpitaux palestinien sous prtexte que des armes y serait cach l on vous entend moins.

----------


## Invit

Vu que tu doutes de tout, tu as la preuve qu'il y a des terroristes  Alep ? Qu'est-ce qu'ils y feraient encore ?
De ce que j'ai compris, a fait un moment que le front a progress, au moins jusqu' Palmyre et Alep est derrire la ligne de front. Il reste des rebelles kurdes et des civils.
Les kurdes combattent Daesh, quand Assad, Poutine et la Turquie s'en prennent aux kurdes, ils aident Daesh, c'est pas compliqu. Et je te parle mme pas d'Assad qui libre exprs des terroristes.

Je suis pas un grand stratge militaire, mais que je lis a : 
http://www.bfmtv.com/international/s...h-1069660.html
je me dis que si Assad veut vraiment combattre Daesh, il se bat pas du tout au bon endroit.

De plus, tu sembles oublier que Daesh n'est prsent en Syrie que depuis 2012 et proclamation de l'EIIL en 2013, la guerre civile a commenc en 2011. Ce n'est donc pas comme tu sous-entends le gentil Assad contre les mchants terroristes. C'est d'abord une guerre civile (manifestation contre le rgime, rpression sanglante, mergence d'une rbellion arme) avec Daesh qui complique l'quation.

Sinon dans les sources, il y aussi Human Rights Watch
https://www.hrw.org/fr
Egalement de nombreux journalistes ont des contacts sur place : 
http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2016/12/1...issance-265886

Quant  l'arme syrienne pire que les terroristes : 
http://www.lemonde.fr/proche-orient/...7603_3218.html
Peut-tre pas pire, mais au moins aussi horrible.




> Ce n'tait pas des civils au pif, c'tait des personnes qui avait faut d'aprs le rglement du pays.


Sans parler de ces salauds de juifs qui violaient les lois anti-juives du pays en tant... juifs.
Et ces salauds d'ukrainiens victimes de l'holodomor (tiens, encore la Russie qui s'en prend  l'Ukraine...), ou les millions de chinois morts pendant la grande famine, ou les libanais bombards au phosphore par la Syrie, c'est quelle loi qu'ils respectaient pas ?




> Mais quand Isral lance des bombes sur des coles et des hpitaux palestinien sous prtexte que des armes y serait cach l on vous entend moins.


1) Perso je gueule autant. Peut-tre pas tout le temps ici, mais j'y passe pas ma vie non plus.
2) C'est vraiment pnible quand on parle d'un truc horrible d'entendre dire "oui mais eux ailleurs ils font a et puis..."
3) Suivant ton raisonnement, ces hpitaux ont probablement faut d'aprs le rglement d'Isral, sinon on ne les bombarderait pas.

----------


## ManusDei

> Et pour la journaliste, c'est toujours la question des contacts... Son contact n'est pas observateur, il est acteur
> (aprs je dis, aux nombres de tmoignages, c'est sr que tu peux croire  plusieurs choses comme tant vrai mais tu vois juste o je veux en venir ? )


Je comprend pas ta remarque sur le "observateur, pas acteur". Il est sur le terrain (sa prsence tant valide par la journaliste en charge du Moyen Orient), quel est le problme ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vu que tu doutes de tout, tu as la preuve qu'il y a des terroristes  Alep ?


Mais c'est de la smantique, ce que vous appelez "rebelle" j'appelle a "terroriste".

Bon il y a peut tre une infime minorit de rebelles qui sont vraiment des syriens fch aprs le gouvernement.
Mais pour la quasi totalit ce sont des terroristes financ par lextrieur afin de dmolir la Syrie, comme ce qui est arriv en Libye.

C'est extrmement facile pour un terroriste de se faire passer pour un rebelle.
Comme c'est facile pour un terroriste de se faire passer pour un migrant.
Je veux bien qu'en 2010, 2011 une partie du peuple Syrien n'tait pas content d'Assad, mais quand ils ont vu ce qu'tait capable les rebelles/terroristes ils ont vite compris qu'Assad c'est mieux que le terrorisme.

Il n'y a pas une lection au bout d'un moment ?
Ils ne peuvent pas voter pour lire quelqu'un d'autre ?
a ferait moins de mort que le terrorisme...

----------


## Charvalos

> Mais c'est de la smantique, ce que vous appelez "rebelle" j'appelle a "terroriste".


 ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird:: 

Depuis quand un rebelle est un terroriste ?  :8O:  :8O: 




> Bon il y a peut tre une infime minorit de rebelles qui sont vraiment des syriens fch aprs le gouvernement.
> Mais pour la quasi totalit ce sont des terroristes financ par lextrieur afin de dmolir la Syrie, comme ce qui est arriv en Libye.
> 
> C'est extrmement facile pour un terroriste de se faire passer pour un rebelle.
> Comme c'est facile pour un terroriste de se faire passer pour un migrant.
> Je veux bien qu'en 2010, 2011 une partie du peuple Syrien n'tait pas content d'Assad, mais quand ils ont vu ce qu'tait capable les rebelles/terroristes ils ont vite compris qu'Assad c'est mieux que le terrorisme.
> 
> Il n'y a pas une lection au bout d'un moment ?
> Ils ne peuvent pas voter pour lire quelqu'un d'autre ?
> a ferait moins de mort que le terrorisme...





> La *Syrie* n'a plus connu d'lection dmocratique depuis l'arrive au pouvoir du parti Baas en 1963. Auparavant, des lections dmocratiques avaient t organises en 1943, le 15 novembre 1949, en septembre 1954, en mai 1957 (lections partielles) et le 1er dcembre 1961 avec un systme de siges rservs.
> Depuis 1963, la Rpublique arabe syrienne est gouverne par le Parti Baas arriv au pouvoir par un coup d'tat ; jusqu'au rfrendum de 2012, il tait inscrit dans la Constitution que le pays ne pouvait tre gouvern que par le parti Baas. Les responsables au pouvoir sont pour la plupart issus de la minorit alaouite. Le parti Baas dtient la majorit des 2/3 dans le parlement syrien (appel Conseil du peuple ou _Majlis ach-chaab_) qui compte 250 membres, le reste des siges (83) est occup par des dputs indpendants. L'tat d'urgence est dclar en Syrie depuis 1963.  la mort du prsidentHafez el-Assad en 2000, son fils Bachar el-Assad prend le titre de prsident.


Tu sais au moins comment fonctionne une dictature ?

----------


## Invit

> Il n'y a pas une lection au bout d'un moment ?
> Ils ne peuvent pas voter pour lire quelqu'un d'autre ?
> a ferait moins de mort que le terrorisme...


Ah mais je suis d'accord. Il y avait une solution simple pour empcher a : qu'Assad quitte le pouvoir ds que les manifestations sont devenues un peu insistantes (comme en Tunisie par exemple). Entre lui et son pre, ils l'ont eu assez longtemps le pouvoir, non ?

----------


## Grogro

> Oui c'est vrai qu'il n'y a eu aucun tmoignages de civils, d'ailleurs tous les bombardements de ce week-end sont faux, ils ont largu des nuages en barbapapa (fanmanga si tu nous regardes). 
> 
> Ah donc si on ose montrer qu'Assad n'est pas le gentil mssieur que certains affirment, on devient des fous de guerre de l'OTAN, prts  ravager la Syrie ?
> 
> Arrtes de kamouloxer les 3 autres zigotos, c'est en train de dteindre...


Le Rapport ?

On est donc systmatiquement oblig de passer d'un extrme  l'autre avec un sens de la caricature digne d'un BHL sous ecsta ? Le juste milieu, l'esprit critique, la prise de recul devant la construction de l'image mdiatique, a vous parle ? 

Mon Dieu la guerre c'est mal c'est horrible, il y a d'innocentes victimes civiles. Quelle dcouverte sans dconner... Il fallait peut-tre y rflchir avant de dstabiliser un tat souverain par calcul gopolitique. Il fallait y rflchir avant de financer et d'armer et d'apporter de la logistique  des groupes jihadistes. Sachant qu'en 1982 le mme rgime (Hafez El Assad  l'poque) avait massacr entre 10000 et 40000 personnes  Hama contre une premire insurrection islamiste qui, dj, tentait de massacrer les alaouites. Non, c'est sr, a n'allait pas du tout tre un bain de sang... 
On se dcide QUAND  demander des comptes aux chancelleries occidentales, aux merdias va-t-en guerre, aux ONG islamistes, aux rgimes hachmite, turc, qatari, saoudien, isralien qui ont lch les chiens de guerre contre un pays qui refusait le trac d'un gazoduc, qui tous sont coresponsables de ce bain de sang ?

Quant  Assad, il est invitablement en train de remporter la guerre. Est-ce que la Syrie en ressortira unie ? Cela me parait impossible. Surtout aprs le massacre de la population sunnite. Sans Assad c'est 30% de la population (toutes les minorits) menace de gnocide. Avec Assad, les 70% de sunnites paieront les pots casss et des milliers disparaitront sans aucun doute dans les prisons du rgime au cours des prochaines annes, en accord avec les murs du rgime depuis des dcennies.

La partition de la Syrie est la seule solution envisageable, comme  la fin des guerres du Balkan il y a 20 ans. Le rgime d'Assad n'aura alors plus de raison d'tre et peut-tre sera-t-il jug un jour. Sans partition, les sunnites se soulveront immanquablement de nouveau dans 5 ans, dans 10 ans, ou dans 20 ans. Et le cycle recommencera...

----------


## Invit

> Je comprend pas ta remarque sur le "observateur, pas acteur". Il est sur le terrain (sa prsence tant valide par la journaliste en charge du Moyen Orient), quel est le problme ?


Ce n'est pas un problme, c'est juste que personnellement, je n'ai pas vcu de guerre mais vu ce que j'ai pu lire, voir des reportages, etc... Quand tu es en ce moment  Alep, tu vis retrancher dans des quartiers sous la menace de bombardements, etc ... On est tous d'accord pour dire que la faim, le manque de sommeil, les conditions ultra difficiles...

Et ce sont des gens comme toi et moi qui tmoignent, tu arriverais  faire la diffrence entre tous les groupes si tu tais sur place ? 
Regarde nous entrain de dbattre alors qu'on reoit des milliers d'informations de toute la presse internationale et on arrive mme pas  tre savoir avec exactitude ce qui s'est pass  tel endroit  tel moment...
Ce que je veux juste souligner, ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne balance un tweet que ce fait, cette parole est vrai. Dans le sens inverse, a peut tout aussi tre vrai ! C'est pour a que je ne veux pas du tout tre catalogu comme dfenseur d'Assad et des Russes, ce n'est pas du tout mon propos ni ma bataille...
J'attends des rapports un peu plus officiels et de personnes qui peuvent prendre du recul sur l'vnement...

C'est juste comme comme pour les attentats de Paris, tu as des personnes sous le choc (normal) qui ont raconts des grosses conneries  cause justement de ce choc... Mais ils pensaient dire la vrit et personne leur en veut... C'est normal d'tre sous le choc ! Donc on se doute bien que ces personnes en Syrie sont sous le choc et ce qu'ils racontent peuvent tre dforms ou mme rpts alors qu'ils n'ont rien vu ... (+ 1er paragraphe, fatigue, faim, tout a...)
Regarde le bataclan, certains rapports parlent de choses fausses, des personnes qui ont cru voir des choses, entendre.... C'est crit noir sur blanc et dmontr que c'est impossible (ex: le nombre de kamikazes, de la torture...). Cela sert justement (btement)  la thorie du complot...

Et je le redis, on doit aider ces civils, c'est une obligation mais moi, pour l'instant, je mets de ct les "on prend un mec au pif pour lui planter un couteau et c'est le rgime, ou tel alli, etc...". Je prends juste du recul sur cette partie sans pour autant "Laissez les dans la merde car ils sont sous le choc et raconte/rpte des faits (peut-tre) diffrents de la vrit".
J'espre juste bien me faire comprendre... (et rpondre  ta question le plus clairement possible). Le plus important pour l'instant, c'est bien de sauver les civils...

*EDIT*
http://www.ouest-france.fr/monde/syr...t-alep-4676662

Exemple d'articles que je trouve trs bien fait o justement on te dnonce Assad mais on dit bien dans le dernier paragraphe : 



> Selon l'Onu, environ 100 000 civils seraient encore dans le rduit dAlep-est, toujours soumis  des bombardements. Pas forcment mieux traits par les rebelles. Rupert Coleville fait tat de tmoignages selon lesquels des groupes salafistes ont  enlev et tu un nombre inconnu de civils qui leur avaient demand de quitter leur quartier afin dpargner la vie de la population civile .


Par contre a, pour la partie sur les enlvements d'Assad : 


> Ces disparitions dans des trous noirs, *sans mandat darrt*, sans trace crite, sont un des piliers de la politique de terreur du rgime


Je pense qu'on en est plus l... (les mecs sont bien dconnects ...)

----------


## Grogro

Pour info, si vous n'en pouvez plus de thierrybenjy, vous avez une solution radicale. Vous avez largement assez d'lment dans ses derniers posts pour justifier son ban dfinitif. 

Apologie de crimes de guerre, ou de crimes contre l'humanit.

----------


## Zirak

> Le Rapport ?
> 
> On est donc systmatiquement oblig de passer d'un extrme  l'autre avec un sens de la caricature digne d'un BHL sous ecsta ? Le juste milieu, l'esprit critique, la prise de recul devant la construction de l'image mdiatique, a vous parle ?


Dixit celui qui vient de nous traiter fous de guerre de l'OTAN, car on a os dire qu'Assad tait pas tout blanc, sans mme parler d'aller faire quoi que ce soit en Syrie.

C'est toi qui zap le juste milieu...

Thierrybenji nous vends Assad comme un gentil qui aime son peuple et ne s'en prend jamais  lui, Gastiflex poste un truc pour lui montrer que non, et ca y est, on devient des pro-OTAN truc, prt  aller cramer la Syrie pour destituer Assad... 

Elle est o la caricature srieux ? 

Je te rappelle qu'on ne nous a pas demand notre avis pour aller dstabiliser l-bas, je sais mme pas si j'tais n quand a a commenc, donc c'est pas nous qu'il faut engueuler. Maintenant, dstabilisation ou pas, on a quand mme le droit de dire que ce n'est pas un saint. C'est a le juste milieu...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Apologie de crimes de guerre, ou de crimes contre l'humanit.


Mais n'importe quoi !
J'ai fais l'apologie de rien du tout.

J'ai juste dis que pour moi rebelles et terroristes c'est la mme chose...
Normalement c'est l'historie qui le dfinit et t'es terroriste jusqu' la victoire, aprs tu changes de rang.
Comme  la base Mandela c'tait un terroriste qui posait des bombes.
Aprs son statut a chang.

Parce que vous tes tous contre Assad et moi je voulais juste rappeler que ces ennemis ne sont pas toujours super sympa c'est tout...

Moi je suis pour le retour de la paix en Syrie, avec la dfaite des terroristes.
Sinon j'ai peur que ce qui est arriv  la Libye arrive  la Syrie...




> nous vends Assad comme un gentil qui aime son peuple et ne s'en prend jamais  lui


Ben l ils ne souhaitent pas s'en prendre  son peuple, il veut repousser les terroristes.
C'est vraiment regrettable si des civils sont touch.
Par contre les terroristes ciblent les civils (ils sont pire qu'Assad).

Assad n'est pas un dictateur sanguinaire qui veut gnocide son peuple.
Et c'est sre que si le pouvoir d'Assad tombe, le rgime qui le remplacera sera bien pire.

C'tait notre pote avant :


Bon c'est un mauvais exemple, parce que la France est alli avec plein de dictature mchante...
Mais voyez plutt a comme Kadhafi, il est venu planter ses tantes sous Sarkozy et il est mort aujourd'hui tout comme la nation Libyenne.

----------


## GPPro

Je suis d'accord au moins sur un point : c'est le discours officiel qui dcide qui est gentil terroriste et qui est gentil rebelle. Mandela tant effectivement le bon exemple, pass de terroriste communiste  gentil je ne sais trop quoi d'ailleurs (prisonnier politique, mascotte mdiatique, ...) ?

Edit : je n'ai pas pouss le vice jusqu' lui mettre +1, c'est pas moi msieur !

----------


## Invit

> J'attends des rapports un peu plus officiels et de personnes qui peuvent prendre du recul sur l'vnement...


C'est quoi des rapports officiels ?
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-38301629
L'ONU qui dit que 82 civils, 11 femmes et 13 enfants, ont t abattus  vue, c'est officiel ou pas ?




> Ben l ils ne souhaitent pas s'en prendre  son peuple, il veut repousser les terroristes.


Cf plus haut. L'arme d'Assad abat des civils. C'est pas des dommages collatraux des bombardements. a te suffit toujours pas ? Quand on "libre" une ville, on fait pas a en gnral.
Et puis comment a se passe quand son peuple prend les armes contre lui c'est plus son peuple et il a le droit de les tuer, c'est a ?

Je vous rappelle qu'en dehors des affrontements directs, mme les ennemis on est pas censs les tuer. Les conventions internationales sur les prisonniers de guerre, tout a.

Il se passe exactement la mme chose qu'en Bosnie : 
- deux dictateurs, Milosevic et Assad, que certains voudraient faire passer pour anti-imprialistes
- on nous prsentait le soulvement en Bosnie comme un complot occidental
- les musulmans  l'poque ont trs mal vcu l'inaction occidentale. Certains ont vir salafistes, djihadistes (ex : le gang de Roubaix)
- les pro-Milosevic en France disaient la mme chose qu'aujourd'hui : c'est soit Milosevic, soit les islamistes (je crois qu'aujourd'hui la Bosnie s'en sort plutt sans l'un ou l'autre)
- le sige de Sarajevo et les civils abattus

----------


## Zirak

> Je suis d'accord au moins sur un point : c'est le discours officiel qui dcide qui est gentil terroriste et qui est gentil rebelle. Mandela tant effectivement le bon exemple, pass de terroriste communiste  gentil je ne sais trop quoi d'ailleurs (prisonnier politique, mascotte mdiatique, ...) ?


Nan mais la, ce n'est mme pas question de savoir si c'est des gentils terroristes ou des gentils rebelles, c'est thierrybenji qui n'arrive pas  comprendre qu'il y a des rebelles ET des terroristes, et qu'Assad, sous couvert de lutte contre le terrorisme, en profite pour faire le nettoyage chez les rebelles galement, et qu'au milieu de tout a, y'a les civils qui ramassent.

----------


## GrandFather

> Quant  Assad, il est invitablement en train de remporter la guerre.


Grce  ses allis russes et iraniens sur le terrain, sans aucun doute. Entre 2011 et 2013, avant mme l'arrive en masse des islamistes, et priode durant laquelle l'occident s'est touch la nouille, l'issue tait bien plus incertaine. La rbellion s'armait notamment grce aux dfections de l'arme rgulire, plus que par les quelques envois de FAMAS par la France... Envois qui se sont de toute faon taris avec l'entre de l'EI en scne. Donc non, la Syrie n'est pas la Lybie. On pouvait lgitimement s'interroger s'il tait souhaitable de s'impliquer d'avantage au tout dbut, avant que la situation ne dgnre totalement, l'intervention dans une guerre civile tant une des aventures parmi les plus risques pour un rgime dmocratique contemporain, que ce soit sur le plan moral, juridique ou militaire. On ne l'a pas fait, et on est donc comptable du bordel sans nom actuel, impliquant le Qatar, l'Arabie Saoudite, l'Iran, les E.-U., la Russie, la France, la Grande-Bretagne, la Turquie, par implication directe et/ou financement/influence plus ou moins occulte.

Les Russes, eux, sembarrassent moins de ces tats d'mes,  manifestations de la faiblesse du monde occidental  (je caricature  peine ce genre de commentaires qu'on peut entendre de la bouche de commentateurs russes) ; les deux guerres de Tchtchnie l'ont montr, la doctrine d'intervention militaire russe, elle  est assez simple, directe... et brutale.

----------


## Ryu2000

> priode durant laquelle l'occident s'est touch la nouille


De quoi ?
L'occident aide les soit disant rebelles depuis le dbut.
Parce qu'ok il y a le financement de lArabie Saoudite et du Qatar.
Mais la France, les USA et plein d'autres ont galement form et quip les terroristes.
 plusieurs reprises la France  livrer des armes aux terroristes.
La France a fourni des armes aux islamistes syriens ds 2012, avoue Franois Hollande dans un livre
La Syrie accuse la France dtre implique dans des attaques terroristes  larme chimique

En plus de faire une couverture mdiatique 100% anti Assad.

Et je sais pas trop comment a marche, mais un plombier a vendu son camion aux USA et le camion a t vu au main des terroristes :
Plumber sues dealership for $1 million after truck ends up with terrorists

Sans le soutient de l'occident il n'y aurait pas de terroristes en Syrie, ils auraient t battu depuis longtemps.
Mais comme la coalition pro terroriste peut dpenser des milliards pour instaurer le chaos...

Si aujourd'hui des civils meurent entre les tirs des terroristes et les tirs de l'arme c'est en grande partie  cause de l'occident, qui souhaite instaurer le chaos dans la rgion.
Si l'occident n'tait jamais intervenu (comme elle aurait du faire) aujourd'hui ce serait calme en Syrie.

----------


## Grogro

> Dixit celui qui vient de nous traiter fous de guerre de l'OTAN, car on a os dire qu'Assad tait pas tout blanc, sans mme parler d'aller faire quoi que ce soit en Syrie.
> 
> C'est toi qui zap le juste milieu...


Relis le post en question et reviens me voir...

----------


## Invit

> C'est quoi des rapports officiels ?
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-38301629
> L'ONU qui dit que 82 civils, 11 femmes et 13 enfants, ont t abattus  vue, c'est officiel ou pas ?


Oui c'est officiel ! Bien sr... Mais l'article que je te montre est officiel aussi et il n'en parle pas ...
Mais c'est justement le problme de la presse, tu as Colville qui balance cette information et le porte parole de l'ONU et Ban Ki Moon qui sont proccups par de possibles atrocits ...
Si c'est avr, c'est avr ! Pourquoi l'ONU ne le dit pas clairement ?
Perso, je peux pas aller vrifier tous les sites internet (merci pour le lien), je lis le porte parole ... (C'est quoi le but d'tre porte parole ???  ::aie:: ).

*EDIT*
Bizarre l'appel de notre diplomatie si on sait exactement ce qui c'est pass... Le Colville n'a pas t trop rapide ?




> J'appelle les Nations unies  utiliser sans dlai tous les mcanismes qui permettent d'tablir la vrit sur ce qui se passe  Alep et  la communaut internationale de faire en sorte que ces crimes ne restent pas impunis."


http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...ions-unies.php

C'est quoi le dput des Franais de l'tranger ?  :8O: 




> Selon un premier bilan communiqu mardi par l'ONU, 82 personnes auraient t tues lundi soir. On n'en sait rien, la premire victime d'une guerre, c'est la vrit, lude Thierry Mariani qui dit craindre la manipulation des diffrents protagonistes du conflit


http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...ise-d-alep.php

----------


## GrandFather

> La Syrie accuse la France dtre implique dans des attaques terroristes  larme chimique


Parmi les liens que tu as posts jusqu'ici, celui-l est particulirement gratin... Srieusement, je crois qu'on a atteint le fond. Si tu accordes le moindre crdit  ce genre de propagande grossire, je ne vois plus grand chose  dire.

----------


## Zirak

> Parmi les liens que tu as posts jusqu'ici, celui-l est particulirement gratin... Srieusement, je crois qu'on a atteint le fond. Si tu accordes le moindre crdit  ce genre de propagande grossire, je ne vois plus grand chose  dire.


Tir du lien en question :




> Le gouvernement franais a utilis des centaines de jeunes issus des banlieues des grandes villes de France pour la cration dun des plus vastes rseaux dacheminement de combattants trangers en Europe depuis la Seconde Guerre Mondiale.


Donc maintenant, on ne finance mme plus en cachette des "rebelles" qui se retournent contre nous lorsque l'on fait de l'ingrence, on en est arriv au stade o c'est carrment le gouvernement franais qui forme des djihadistes dans les banlieues et les envois en Syrie...  ::roll:: 


Mais bon, comme a ne vient pas des mdias franais ou amricains, c'est forcment vrai hein...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parmi les liens que tu as posts jusqu'ici, celui-l est particulirement gratin...


Je ne retrouve plus les vrais liens.
Mais je me rappel bien que l'ONU avait enqut pour savoir qui avait utilis des armes chimiques au final c'tait les rebelles.
Faudrait retrouver la conclusion de l'ONU elle doit bien tre quelque part. 

De toute faon c'est sre que ce n'est pas Assad, parce qu' un moment Obama a dit "si la Syrie utilise l'arme chimique ce sera une dclaration de guerre" peu de temps aprs les rebelles ont utilis l'arme chimique, si a avait t les Syriens il y aurait probablement une guerre mondiale en ce moment.

----------


## GrandFather

> Mais je me rappel bien que l'ONU avait enqut pour savoir qui avait utilis des armes chimiques au final c'tait les rebelles.
> Faudrait retrouver la conclusion de l'ONU elle doit bien tre quelque part.


C'est exact. Des armes chimiques, certainement fournies par la Russie, prises dans l'arsenal de l'arme syrienne tomb entre leurs mains. Juste pour info, la France a sign la convention d'interdiction et de destruction des armes chimiques en 1997, la Syrie en... septembre 2013. Mieux vaut tard que jamais...  ::roll:: 

Pour l'anecdote, ce passage du trait ajoutant la Syrie  la convention vaut son pesant de cacahutes :




> [The Government of the Syrian Arab Republic] also affirms the following:    
> The accession of the Syrian Arab Republic to the Convention shall not in any sense imply recognition of Israel, and shall not entail entering into any relations with Israel in the matters governed by the provisions thereof.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne retrouve plus les vrais liens.
> Mais je me rappel bien que l'ONU avait enqut pour savoir qui avait utilis des armes chimiques au final c'tait les rebelles.
> Faudrait retrouver la conclusion de l'ONU elle doit bien tre quelque part.


Tu parles de a ?  ::aie:: 

http://www.lemonde.fr/syrie/article/...0_1618247.html




> Des experts de lOrganisation des Nations unies (ONU) ont tabli que *larme syrienne* *avait men une attaque chimique*  Qminas, dans la province dIdlib, dans le nord-ouest de la Syrie, *le 16 mars 2015*. Il sagit *du troisime cas dutilisation darmes chimiques par le rgime attest par les Nations unies*. Le rapport a t transmis vendredi 21 octobre au Conseil de scurit.
> 
> Samedi, le ministre franais des affaires trangres, Jean-Marc Ayrault, a rclam que le Conseil de scurit adopte une rsolution prvoyant des  sanctions  contre les auteurs des attaques chimiques en Syrie, qualifies dactes  inhumains .
> 
> *Aprs un an de travail, une enqute conjointe de lONU et de lOrganisation pour linterdiction des armes chimiques (OIAC) avait dj tabli, dans un rapport transmis en aot, que des hlicoptres des troupes du rgime taient responsables de deux attaques au chlore dans deux villes de la province dIdlib :  Talmenes le 21 avril 2014, et  Sarmine le 16 mars 2015.*
> 
> *Les enquteurs navaient en revanche pas russi  tablir de responsabilit claire pour les six autres attaques, attribues par les Occidentaux au rgime de Damas*. Ils navaient pas pu recueillir d informations suffisantes , ou les lments taient contradictoires. Il sagissait dvnements signals  Kafr Zita les 11 et 18 avril 2014,  Al-Tamanah les 29 et 30 avril puis les 25 et 26 mai 2014,  Qminas le 16 mars 2015, et  Binnish le 21 aot 2015.



Effectivement, l'ONU a l'air de penser qu'il n'y a que les rebelles qui ont utilis des armes chimiques...  ::ptdr:: 

Non c'est juste qu'il y a certaines attaques, o ils pensent que ce n'est pas le rgime Syrien, mais pour au moins 3 cas, ils sont sur que oui.

Bref, le gentil Assad utilise des armes chimiques *AUSSI*.

Donc a n'excuse ni les responsables des autres attaques, et cela ne fait pas d'Assad le diable incarn, MAIS encore une fois, tu ne dis pas la vrit.


PS : j'ai juste tap "arme chimique Syrie" dans Google, donc le "je ne retrouve pas les vrais liens", tu n'as pas du chercher beaucoup (voir pas du tout), je pars donc du principe que tu mens en toute connaissance de cause.

----------


## behe

> Tu parles de a ? 
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/syrie/article/...0_1618247.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effectivement, l'ONU a l'air de penser qu'il n'y a que les rebelles qui ont utilis des armes chimiques... 
> 
> ...


j'en conclu qu'il a une mmoire de poisson rouge (bien que la nouvelle version donne un mois de mmoire  un poisson rouge). Ce lien a t mis dans le sujet sur la Syrie il y a mme pas une semaine pour dj montrer qu'il y a eu des attaques chimiques des 2 cots (gaz moutarde du cot des rebelles) ... dsesprant

----------


## Zirak

> j'en conclu qu'il a une mmoire de poisson rouge (bien que la nouvelle version donne un mois de mmoire  un poisson rouge). Ce lien a t mis dans le sujet sur la Syrie il y a mme pas une semaine pour dj montrer qu'il y a eu des attaques chimiques des 2 cots (gaz moutarde du cot des rebelles) ... dsesprant


Non mais il ne lit pas les liens qu'on poste il l'a dj dit, mais bon mme si il ne lit pas nos liens, il pourrait au moins faire un minimum de recherche de son ct avant d'affirmer un truc.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je recherchai, mais il me semble que l'ONU avait fait des recherches pour essayer de prouver que le rgime Syrien avait utilis l'arme chimique et la conclusion c'tait que l'arme chimique avait t utilis par les rebelles.
Mais ok peut tre que l'arme syrienne a utilis du chlore 2 ou 3 fois et que toutes les autres attaques chimiques viennent des rebelles c'est possible galement.

Enfin bref c'est du dtail.
Pas besoin de parler de a pendant 107 ans.

----------


## behe

> Je recherchai, mais il me semble que l'ONU avait fait des recherches pour essayer de prouver que le rgime Syrien avait utilis l'arme chimique et la conclusion c'tait que l'arme chimique avait t utilis par les rebelles.
> Mais ok peut tre que l'arme syrienne a utilis du chlore 2 ou 3 fois et que toutes les autres attaques chimiques viennent des rebelles c'est possible galement.
> 
> Enfin bref c'est du dtail.
> Pas besoin de parler de a pendant 107 ans.


Le dernier qui a parler d'un dtail de l'histoire, il a perdu son procs pour dnonciation d'un crime contre l'humanit.

----------


## Invit

Rponse du journaliste trs intressante :

http://www.lemonde.fr/syrie/live/201...5_1618247.html

----------


## behe

> Rponse du journaliste trs intressante :
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/syrie/live/201...5_1618247.html


Merci pour le lien. 
Par contre la pub  cot pour "la solution pour viter le gout du chlore dans l'eau" ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Tu parles de a ? 
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/syrie/article/...0_1618247.html


Je suppose qu'il faisait rfrence  l'attaque de la Ghouta en aot 2013,  l'poque attribue mdiatiquement au rgime de Damas, avec une hystrie va-t-en guerre des plus outrancire. Ce devait tre la "ligne rouge" pour Washington avant une intervention militaire, puisque l'arsenal chimique de Damas tait bien connu. Nous tions en 2013 et les spin doctors du changement de rgime avaient dcid que Damas tait forcment coupable de tous les maux de la Syrie et que les "rebelles" taient des gentils combattants de la libert pro-dmocratie et pro-Occident. C'tait avant l'mergence de l'tat islamique. Obama avait renonc trs rapidement  toute forme d'intervention suite aux rapports du renseignement. La France et le Royaume-Uni voulaient y aller cote que cote, les dputs britanniques y ont oppos une fin de non recevoir. Depuis un rapport du MIT a filtr montrant que les ogives chimiques taient le fait de tirs d'artillerie provenant des zones tenues par les rebelles et visaient les positions gouvernementales. La presse-systme, particulirement franaise, s'est bien entendu bien gard de s'appesantir l dessus. 

Il y a eu bien d'autres accusations d'usage d'armement chimique depuis, certaines du fait du gouvernement lgal, d'autres du fait de groupes jihadistes.

----------


## Invit

> Je suppose qu'il faisait rfrence  l'attaque de la Ghouta en aot 2013,  l'poque attribue mdiatiquement au rgime de Damas, avec une hystrie va-t-en guerre des plus outrancire. Ce devait tre la "ligne rouge" pour Washington avant une intervention militaire, puisque l'arsenal chimique de Damas tait bien connu. Nous tions en 2013 et les spin doctors du changement de rgime avaient dcid que Damas tait forcment coupable de tous les maux de la Syrie et que les "rebelles" taient des gentils combattants de la libert pro-dmocratie et pro-Occident. C'tait avant l'mergence de l'tat islamique. Obama avait renonc trs rapidement  toute forme d'intervention suite aux rapports du renseignement. La France et le Royaume-Uni voulaient y aller cote que cote, les dputs britanniques y ont oppos une fin de non recevoir. Depuis un rapport du MIT a filtr montrant que les ogives chimiques taient le fait de tirs d'artillerie provenant des zones tenues par les rebelles et visaient les positions gouvernementales. La presse-systme, particulirement franaise, s'est bien entendu bien gard de s'appesantir l dessus. 
> 
> Il y a eu bien d'autres accusations d'usage d'armement chimique depuis, certaines du fait du gouvernement lgal, d'autres du fait de groupes jihadistes.


Je ne sais pas si c'tait cette attaque mais a doit tre celle l  laquelle Assad faisait rfrence lors de son interview avec Pujadas. Une interview qui avait choqu !  ::mrgreen:: 
Il se dfendait en disant  Pujadas d'aller lire le rapport de l'ONU qui lui donnait raison.

----------


## micka132

> L en ce moment ou j'cris, le rgime officiel est en train de massacrer les civils d'Alep maison par maison. Le personnel de l'hpital  t excut.
> C'est quoi vos excuses cette fois ?
> http://www.liberation.fr/planete/201...ime=1481609850
> L'article date d'hier soir, les news de ce matin seront pire.


Ca vaut pas les allemands mangeurs de bb, ou les irakiens faisant pter les couveuses.
Ce que je lis dans ton article c'est ce qui se passe dans toute les guerres. 
Mais toi tu ne vois qu'une seule chose : le gouvernement syrien et son alli tuant des civils. C'est leurs seul but dans la vie, en plus ils ont le temps alors il font a maison par maison.
Je sais pas ce que tu fumes, mais il n'y a mme plus besoin de propagande tu t'inventes des faits tout seul...Il n'y absolument rien de tel dans l'article que tu brandis comme preuve.
Enfin si il y a bien une autorit Amricaine pour dclarer qu'il s'agit de crime contre l'humanit. Je sais pas qui est le pire, John Kerry qui fait son job, ou toi qui soit disant est contre la guerre mais qui va boire les paroles du premier dont on sait toutes les horreurs que lui et ses prdcesseurs ont commis sur la plante.

----------


## micka132

> @micka132 aprs le 9/11, les USA, pays alli, nous ont demander de les accompagner en Irak. On aurait d y aller juste parce qu'on est allis ? On a pas le droit de se pose la question de ce qu'on va y faire ? Est-ce qu'on va pas faire plus de dgts que de bien ?


Si on est pas aller en Irak c'est uniquement parceque Villepin ne le souhaitait pas. Quand mme trange comme les Francais non plus...Si Villepin tait aujourd'hui au pouvoir nous aurions exactement le mme avis sur le conflit actuel et nous ne dpenserions pas des millions pour tuer des gens.

----------


## Zirak

> Je suppose qu'il faisait rfrence  ...[Snip le blabla]


Moi je pense que tu supposes beaucoup, et qu'il a juste balanc un truc sans vrifier comme  son habitude, en esprant que a passe sans que personne ne dise rien.

Et quand bien mme il faisait rfrence  a, il y a eu de nombreuses mises  jour depuis, donc on ne peut honntement pas dire aujourd'hui, qu'il n'y a que les rebelles qui ont utilis les armes chimiques.

C'est comme si je prenais une couverture d'un journal Syrien un jour de fte il y a 80 ans, et que je m'en servais pour dire qu'il n'y a aucun conflit en Syrie aujourd'hui...

On parlerait d'vnements ayant eu lieu y'a une semaine, il ne serait pas au courant de nouveaux lments, ok, mais l, en 3 ans d'carts, faut pas me dire que c'est "normal" qu'il raconte la mme version qu'il y a 3 ans, en s'en servant pour gnraliser sur toutes les attaques ayant eu lieu depuis.

----------


## GrandFather

> Depuis un rapport du MIT a filtr montrant que les ogives chimiques taient le fait de tirs d'artillerie provenant des zones tenues par les rebelles et visaient les positions gouvernementales. La presse-systme, particulirement franaise, s'est bien entendu bien gard de s'appesantir l dessus.


J'avais entendu parler en dtail de cette tude du MIT dans le journal de 9h  la radio (heure de grande coute et sur France Inter, plus  mainstream  et  presse-systme  tu meurs) d'o ma rponse  thierrybenji, donc pour ltouffement de l'information faudra trouver un autre exemple...  Quant  la  presse-systme  du Grand Satan, elle s'en tait aussi fait largement l'cho. D'autre part, cette tude ne ddouanait pas totalement le rgime de Damas, elle tablissait que les forces rebelles avaient galement le potentiel de mener cette attaque et que la thse officielle de l'administration amricaine ne reposait pas sur des lments irrfutables.

Enfin bref, tu es d'un tel parti pris contre les mdias que lorsqu'ils exposent des informations qui iraient plutt dans ton sens, tu ne leur en fait mme pas crdit...

----------


## Invit

> Mais toi tu ne vois qu'une seule chose : le gouvernement syrien et son alli tuant des civils. C'est leurs seul but dans la vie, en plus ils ont le temps alors il font a maison par maison.


Y a juste un truc que t'as pas l'air d'avoir compris et les autres non plus : personne ne dit ici que la guerre c'est propre, que les rebelles sont gentils ou les kurdes sont des sauveurs.

Par contre plusieurs personnes disent : 
- Qu'Assad n'est pas un dictateur (il a hrit du pouvoir en 2000, seul cas de rpublique dont le pouvoir est hrditaire avec la Core du Nord, je sais pas ce qu'il vous faut)
- Qu'il n'a aucun intrt  massacrer son peuple et qu'il ne le fait pas. Oui, bon, sauf d'aprs l'ONU et toutes les personnes qui sont alles l-bas. Et c'est pas que la faute aux terroristes puisque 5 000 personnes sont mortes dans les rpressions entre 2011 et 2013.
- Qu'il n'a pas utilis d'armes chimiques. Attends, fais voir ton lien ? Ah oui, bon, juste 2-3 fois.
- Qu'il se bat contre les terroristes (alors que a fait des mois que Daesh n'est plus  Alep)

Et tu dis que c'est moi qui fait de l'anglisme ?

Je ne parle que d'Assad, alors arrtez de dire "oui mais les autres". Srieusement, on dirait des gamins qu'on engueule et qui disent "oui mais machin il a fait a". C'est toi que j'engueule, pas machin. Laisse machin o il est.




> Si on est pas aller en Irak c'est uniquement parceque Villepin ne le souhaitait pas. Quand mme trange comme les Francais non plus...Si Villepin tait aujourd'hui au pouvoir nous aurions exactement le mme avis sur le conflit actuel et nous ne dpenserions pas des millions pour tuer des gens.


Villepin et Chirac oui. Avec l'opinion populaire derrire eux.
Donc arrtez de dire que Poutine avait pas le choix d'aider Assad parce qu'ils taient allis. On peut dire non  ses allis. Surtout quand on est vachement plus balaises qu'eux d'ailleurs. Poutine n'a aucune crainte  avoir de la Syrie en cas de refus.
Tiens, puisqu'on parle d'allis, vous savez qu'avec Poutine et Assad  Alep, il y a l'Iran. a vous gne pas, vous qui parlez de combattre le terrorisme islamiste, d'tre ami-ami avec un des pire pays islamiste au monde ? Ou alors parce qu'ils sont anti-amricains a excuse tout ?

Allez, comme a commence  bien faire, je vais appliquer une mthode qu'on m'a conseill avec les trolls : rpondre et bloquer. A+ dans le bus.

----------


## Invit

> - Qu'il se bat contre les terroristes (alors que a fait des mois que Daesh n'est plus  Alep)


Je suis assez d'accord avec les autres phrases sauf celle l, ce conflit dpasse Assad/Daesh. Al-Qaida, le front Al-Nosra et d'autres sont prsents dans le pays et notamment  Alep, d'ailleurs l'ONU le dit galement, que les pauvres civils sont pris en tau entre tout a...

Sans oublier les allis pro-rgime qui ne sont ni les soldats d'Assad, ni les russes... D'ailleurs, pour Alep, les atrocits dont on parle, d'aprs les articles, c'est en grande partie li  ses allis. Notez bien que a ne le ddouane pas et que de toute faon, ses soldats sont aussi prsents... (sauf les russes pour l'assaut final si j'ai bien tout compris...)

----------


## Invit

> Je suis assez d'accord avec les autres phrases sauf celle l, ce conflit dpasse Assad/Daesh. Al-Qaida, le front Al-Nosra et d'autres sont prsents dans le pays et notamment  Alep, d'ailleurs l'ONU le dit galement, que les pauvres civils sont pris en tau entre tout a...


Oui je sais, mais l je ne parlais que des vnement rcents et du sige d'Alep. Al Nosra est surtout prsent  Idleb et ce qu'on peut assimiler  la capitale de Daesh c'est Raqqa. Si on ajoute  a leur prise rcente de Palmyre, on peut difficilement voir le sige d'Alep comme une guerre contre le terrorisme. Le but tait d'craser les opposants au rgime, les kurdes et toute une population principalement sunnite (qui sera de toute faon tiquete rebelle).




> Sans oublier les allis pro-rgime qui ne sont ni les soldats d'Assad, ni les russes...


Oui, c'est aussi un autre point commun avec la Bosnie o t'avais eu des vtrans dAfghanistan salafistes qui ont grossi les rangs de Milosevic qui manquait d'hommes et ont saisi l'occasion pour se faire une petite guerre sainte.
Bref, que des belles personnes.

Je suis tomb sur ce site cet aprem : 
http://www.leconflitsyrienpourlesnuls.org/
C'est un peu long  lire (et c'est un rsum), mais pour un conflit aussi bordlique il faut au moins a. Et il n'est dit nulle part que les rebelles sont des gentils (mais Assad est bien un gros connard).

----------


## souviron34

> Je suis d'accord au moins sur un point : c'est le discours officiel qui dcide qui est gentil terroriste et qui est gentil rebelle. Mandela tant effectivement le bon exemple, pass de terroriste communiste  gentil je ne sais trop quoi d'ailleurs (prisonnier politique, mascotte mdiatique, ...) ?
> 
> Edit : je n'ai pas pouss le vice jusqu' lui mettre +1, c'est pas moi msieur !


Moi non plus, c'est pas moi, nanmoins je pourrais pour plusieurs posts (_en dehors des liens_).

Je trouve personnellement que certains argumentaires (_Gastiflex en particulier_) sont un peu trop "suiveux" de ce qui s'apparente  une propagande de temps de guerre..


Loin de moi l'ide de penser que Assad est un gentil, mais loin de moi l'ide de penser que les autres sont des gentils aussi.. Comme le disait _Grogro_ hier je crois, c'est le bordel, comme dans toutes les guerres... Et nous sommes, qu'on le veuille ou non, d'un ct .. et donc d'un ct de la propagande..

Je ne sais pas si vous vous souvenez du film "_Apocalypse_" sur la WW2, avec archives personnelles mais aussi militaires, jamais publies justement pour causes de propagande... Les soldats allemands crevant de froid et de manque de nourriture en URSS, films par des reporters allemands de l'arme, etc etc..


Dans un cas comme celui-ci, bien malin qui peut savoir la ralit des choses... Et bien malin qui peut savoir de quel ct se situe "le bon droit". 

Est-ce que un Etat faisant face  une rebllion arme a tous les droits pour la rprimer ? Est-ce que des Etats trangers ont raison de financer ou armer des groupes rebelles contre un pouvoir qui ne leur plait pas ? Que dirait-on en France si quelque Etat finance des groupuscules pour dstabiliser le pouvoir en place ? Qu'a-t-on entendu  propos des actions de la CIA au Chili du temps de Pinochet, en Italie du temps de Aldo Morro (_qui voulait faire un gouvernement avec les communistes_), etc etc ??  Y aurait-il un ct "juste" aux interventions pour renverser un gouvernement et un ct "injuste" voire "machiavlique" ???  Qui dciderait quel est le ct "juste" et celui "injuste" ??

Je trouve justement - _et c'est une (des) raison(s) pour la(es)quelle(s) je ne suis gure intervenu depuis un bon moment ici_ - que je vois des dbats Noir-Blanc, alors que le "monde est gris", et que dans tout ce genre de choses, comme les guerres, civiles ou non, il n'y a QUE des nuances de gris... et JAMAIS de Noir et Blanc... 

On peut tre pour prendre tous les moyens pour stopper au plus tt la guerre (_les discussions sur le bien-fond ou non de Nagasaki et Hiroshima ou les bombardements de Berlin, Dresde, Hamburg, etc sont sans fin : valait-il mieux faire 600 000 morts d'un coup et arrter une guerre qui en a fait plus de 70 millions ou continuer les massacres et arriver  une fin plus lente avec X centaines de milliers ou millions de morts de plus ??_ ), sans pour autant tre pour ou contre l'un des cts... On peut se dsoler de morts, intentionnels ou non, mais 82 morts sur une guerre qui en a fait dj plus de 300 000 est-ce vraiment si important _(0.03%)_ ? On peut se dsoler de cet tat de guerre, mais n'avons-nous pas arm directement des groupes rebelles ? Si on ne l'avait pas fait, y aurait-il-eu 4 ans de guerre et 300 000 morts comme le bilan aujourd'hui ???


Dans les "collabos" de la WW2, combien l'ont fait par adhsion aux valeurs prnes par le NS  et combien pour leur survie ou celle de leur famille ??

La guerre, c'est sale et mortel... Et l c'est pas des jeux vidos... Des vrais morts et blesss, des vraies tragdies partout.... de tous les cts.. Chaque mort est un mari, un pre, un fils, une femme, une mre, une fille... Tant qu'on peut il faut l'viter... Mais quand elle est l... Comment on l'arrte ??




[EDIT]

PS: ma mre avait l'habitude de dire : "_la plus petite des guerres, en histoire, fait un seul mort. Mais pour lui, c'est la plus grande.._"

[/EDIT]

----------


## micka132

> - Qu'Assad n'est pas un dictateur (il a hrit du pouvoir en 2000, seul cas de rpublique dont le pouvoir est hrditaire avec la Core du Nord, je sais pas ce qu'il vous faut)


Perso je m'en contrefous. Dictateur, dmocrate, ralien ou empereur, a ne nous concerne pas.



> - Qu'il n'a aucun intrt  massacrer son peuple et qu'il ne le fait pas. Oui, bon, sauf d'aprs l'ONU et toutes les personnes qui sont alles l-bas. Et c'est pas que la faute aux terroristes puisque 5 000 personnes sont mortes dans les rpressions entre 2011 et 2013.


Pas toute les personnes, seulement seule qui sont partisanes et dans ton sens, parce que je suis certains que tu peux trouver des dizaines de tmoignages sur les horreurs que font les rebelles. C'est moche la guerre!



> Qu'il n'a pas utilis d'armes chimiques. Attends, fais voir ton lien ? Ah oui, bon, juste 2-3 fois.


 C'est pas mon lien, juste prciser qu'il s'agit de gaz au chlore, pas vraiment inscrit dans le trait contre les armes chimiques parce-que pas efficace (3000x moins que le gaz sarrin). Non pas que j'applaudis l'usage de ce gaz, mais c'est aussi dangereux qu'un lance roquette.



> Qu'il se bat contre les terroristes (alors que a fait des mois que Daesh n'est plus  Alep)


C'est comme les chasseurs cette histoire!
Que font les rebelles avec des armes (chimique ou non) ? Ils les mettent en vitrine?
Oui encore une fois c'est moche la guerre...




> Et tu dis que c'est moi qui fait de l'anglisme ?


On doit se casser des aujourd'hui, ce conflit ne nous regarde pas.




> Donc arrtez de dire que Poutine avait pas le choix d'aider Assad parce qu'ils taient allis. On peut dire non  ses allis.


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il n'avait pas le choix, je dis qu'il est le seul dans cette affaire  respecter le droit international. Et s'il le fait c'est pas pour tuer du civil ou du terroriste, non c'est comme tout le monde pour ses propres intrts. Sauf que lui dfends ses acquis (alliance) alors que nous, nous allons en chercher.




> Tiens, puisqu'on parle d'allis, vous savez qu'avec Poutine et Assad  Alep, il y a l'Iran. a vous gne pas, vous qui parlez de combattre le terrorisme islamiste, d'tre ami-ami avec un des pire pays islamiste au monde ? Ou alors parce qu'ils sont anti-amricains a excuse tout ?


J'ai jamais prtendu vouloir combattre l'islamisme, j'aimerai simplement qu'on ne les finance pas ou qu'on ne soutienne pas ceux qui les finances.
Puis bon t'es un peu has been, depuis que c'est plus Ahmadinejad le prsident, ils sont de nouveau frquentable. Faut suivre !

----------


## Grogro

> Je trouve justement - _et c'est une (des) raison(s) pour la(es)quelle(s) je ne suis gure intervenu depuis un bon moment ici_ - que je vois des dbats Noir-Blanc, alors que le "monde est gris", et que dans tout ce genre de choses, comme les guerres, civiles ou non, il n'y a QUE des nuances de gris... et JAMAIS de Noir et Blanc...


Parce que dans une flamewar ne dominent que les intervenants les plus bruyants, les plus caricaturaux et les plus propagandistes. 
Thierrybenji d'un ct, Gastiflex de l'autre. Comme si l'on avait d'un ct Meyssan et de l'autre BHL. L'ignore devient salutaire.

----------


## Invit

> Je trouve personnellement que certains argumenntaires (Gastiflex en particulier) sont un peu trop "suiveux" de ce qui s'apparente  une propagande de temps de guerre..
> Loin de moi l'ide de penser que Assad est un gentil, mais loin de moi l'ide de penser que les autres sont des gentils aussi


A aucun moment je n'ai dit que les autres taient les gentils. Par contre il y en a ici qui clairement minimisent les actions d'Assad et Poutine. C'est juste a qui me met hors de moi.




> Je ne sais pas si vous vous souvenez du film "Apocalypse" sur la WW2, avec archives personnelles mais aussi militaires, jamais publies justement pour causes de propagande... Les soldats allemands crevant de froid et de manque de nourriture en URSS, films par des reporters allemands de l'arme, etc etc..


Mme si on dcouvrira probablement des trucs aprs, je doute qu'il y ait de grosses rvlations. Il me semble qu'on est beaucoup mieux informs qu' l'poque, et pas que par les chanes officielles. Il y a des journalistes de plusieurs pays, des ONG occidentales, des ONG locales comme les casques blancs...
On a une vue d'ensemble quand mme assez claire et il faudrait tre le dernier des demeur pour dire qu'Assad ne s'en prend pas  son peuple ou que dans les rebelles il n'y a pas de membres d'Al Nosra.
Sur les conflits rcents, les dcouvertes tardives taient plus sur l'ampleur de ce qui s'tait pass que sur des pans entiers occults : on dcouvre des charniers, la ralit des prisons du rgime, le nombre de victimes qui s'affine...




> Est-ce que des Etats trangers ont raison de financer ou armer des groupes rebelles contre un pouvoir qui ne leur plait pas ? Que dirait-on en France si quelque Etat finance des groupuscules pour dstabiliser le pouvoir en place ? Qu'a-t-on entendu  propos des actions de la CIA au Chili du temps de Pinochet, en Italie du temps de Aldo Morro (qui voulait faire un gouvernement avec les communistes), etc etc ?? Y aurait-il un ct "juste" aux interventions pour renverser un governement et un ct "injuste" voire "machiavlique" ??? Qui dciderait quel est le ct "juste" et celui "injuste" ??


L aussi il me semble qu'on en est plus l, justement parce qu'on a dj eu les exemples dont tu parles (+ la Libye, l'Irak, etc...). A part quelques bas du front qui applaudissent l'interventionnisme russe, personne n'a dit qu'il fallait armer un camp ou un autre et j'ai rpt pour ma part que j'tais pour un non-interventionnisme total.

Encore une fois, je ne gueule que contre ceux qui minimisent les atrocits. Je suis pas le reprsentant des rebelles qui dbat contre les reprsentants de Poutine et Assad.




> Que dirait-on en France si quelque Etat finance des groupuscules pour dstabiliser le pouvoir en place ?


Genre la Russie qui finance le FN ?  ::aie:: 




> mais 82 morts sur une guerre qui en a fait dj plus de 300 000 est-ce vraiment si important ?


Les 82 morts c'tait juste un exemple et c'tait juste le dcompte de la matine. On me demandait des sources officielles, donc j'ai rpondu que ce matin l'ONU a compt 82 civils abattus par l'arme d'Assad.




> On peut se dsoler de cet tat de guerre, mais n'avons-nous pas arm directement des groupes rebelles ? Si on ne l'avait pas fait, y aurait-il-eu 4 ans de guerre et 300 000 morts comme le bilan aujourd'hui ???


Si on joue aux "si", on peut aussi dire que si Poutine n'tait pas intervenu, les rebelles auraient gagn et Assad serait parti il y a longtemps. On ne sait pas ce que a aurait donn, pas plus qu'on ne sait ce qui va advenir si Assad reprend le contrle.

----------


## souviron34

> on dcouvre des charniers, la ralit des prisons du rgime, le nombre de victimes qui s'affine...


La plupart des charniers qu'on dcouvre sont des charniers de l'EI.... (_dans une proportion de 90% au moins je crois_)






> A part quelques bas du front qui applaudissent l'interventionnisme russe, personne n'a dit qu'il fallait armer un camp ou un autre et j'ai rpt pour ma part que j'tais pour un non-interventionnisme total.


Toi peut-tre, mais c'est pourtant ce que la France et d'autres on fait.... Relis les dclarations du dbut du quinquennat, de Hollande, Fabius, etc...

Tout  fait officiellement....







> Si on joue aux "si", on peut aussi dire que si Poutine n'tait pas intervenu, les rebelles auraient gagn et Assad serait parti il y a longtemps. On ne sait pas ce que a aurait donn, pas plus qu'on ne sait ce qui va advenir si Assad reprend le contrle.


Ce qu'on *SAIT*, c'est que face  une rebllion arme, un Etat a envoy son arme pour mater cette rebllion... Et que l certains pays occidentaux se sont levs pour dnoncer cette rpression, et ont arm de plus belle les groupes rebelles...

Ca n'est pas une supposition....

----------


## micka132

> Si on joue aux "si", on peut aussi dire que si Poutine n'tait pas intervenu, les rebelles auraient gagn et Assad serait parti il y a longtemps. On ne sait pas ce que a aurait donn, pas plus qu'on ne sait ce qui va advenir si Assad reprend le contrle.


Rien que sur les venements officielles, la France a fourni des armes aux rebelles en 2012. Le 30 septembre 2015 la Russie intervient en Syrie, soit *3 ans plus tard.
*. On notera au passage que lpisode de la Goutha est en 2013. 
On le sait, tu n'es pas le reprsentant des rebelles et tu es contre la guerre, pourtant la seule chose que tu fais c'est enfoncer le rgime Syrien et Russe alors que pour ce dernier les vnements montrent bien que notre propre pays est ml au dsastre depuis plus longtemps. A quand la parution pour crime contre l'humanit d'Hollande?

----------


## GrandFather

> Perso je m'en contrefous. Dictateur, dmocrate, ralien ou empereur, a ne nous concerne pas.


Dans un monde globalis, et quand une guerre civile amplifie une crise migratoire qui fait vaciller les dmocraties europennes, si, manque de bol, a nous concerne.




> Si on joue aux "si", on peut aussi dire que si Poutine n'tait pas intervenu, les rebelles auraient gagn et Assad serait parti il y a longtemps. On ne sait pas ce que a aurait donn, pas plus qu'on ne sait ce qui va advenir si Assad reprend le contrle.


Le problme, c'est que les Russes interviennent  un moment o la rbellion non islamiste a dj t quasi-anantie par le rgime ou l'EI  -et les russes finissent le boulot -, soit a fui, soit en dsespoir de cause s'est ralli aux groupes islamistes. En consquence, si Assad perd ce sont les islamistes qui gagnent, et s'il gagne il en retrouvera  la tte d'un pays en ruines qu'il devra tenir sous une dictature encore plus dure qu'auparavant pour tenter d'empcher une nouvelle insurrection inluctable. Bref, tout le monde a perdu.

----------


## GrandFather

> Ce qu'on *SAIT*, c'est que face  une rebllion arme, un Etat a envoy son arme pour mater cette rebllion... Et que l certains pays occidentaux se sont levs pour dnoncer cette rpression, et ont arm de plus belle les groupes rebelles...


Faudrait peut-tre pas trop rviser l'histoire. Avant de devenir une rbellion arme, l'opposition  Assad a pris la forme de manifestations pacifiques, violemment rprimes par le rgime ; les syriens ont cru, sans doute un peu navement, que le printemps arabe allait oprer chez eux comme en Tunisie. Mais Assad n'est pas Ben ali...

Si par  arm de plus belle  tu fais allusion aux envois de conseillers militaires et d'armes lgres de la France et de la Grande-Bretagne, j'aimerais connatre ta qualification de l'intervention russe.

----------


## souviron34

> Faudrait peut-tre pas trop rviser l'histoire. Avant de devenir une rbellion arme, l'opposition  Assad a pris la forme de manifestations pacifiques, violemment rprimes par le rgime ; les syriens ont cru, sans doute un peu navement, que le printemps arabe allait oprer chez eux comme en Tunisie. Mais Assad n'est pas Ben ali...
> 
> Si par  arm de plus belle  tu fais allusion aux envois de conseillers militaires et d'armes lgres de la France et de la Grande-Bretagne, j'aimerais connatre ta qualification de l'intervention russe.



Pourquoi la rvolte syrienne se dmarque-t-elle des autres rvolutions du monde arabe ? _(Le Monde, 13 mai 2011)_




> En Syrie, la relation entre l'arme et le pouvoir est infiniment plus forte et plus encadre. Et l'organisation de l'Etat, trs rduit autour de la famille du prsident et d'un petit clan de la minorit alaouite, s'apparente davantage en ce sens  l'ancien rgime de Saddam Hussein en Irak.





> En Syrie, les dynamiques locales sont infiniment plus importantes. ... C'est avant tout une rvolte des provinces.





> en 1982 [les troupes du prsident Hafez Al-Assad, pre de l'actuel prsident, avaient rprim dans le sang _une insurrection orchestre par les Frres musulmans]_





> Il est trs difficile de dfinir aujourd'hui l'opposition syrienne, mme si on dispose d'normment d'lments. Il s'agit visiblement d'une coalition htroclite dans laquelle on trouve des intellectuels, des jeunes de la classe moyenne, des exclus du systme informel, des membres de courants libraux, _une opposition conservatrice, voire islamiste_. A l'inverse des mouvements tunisiens et gyptiens, _on entend dans les cortges le slogan "Allah akbar"_


Donc les "manifestations pacifiques" n'avaient pas vraiment le mme sens ni le mme contexte que ce qui se faisait ailleurs..... 


Pour la France

Dclaration de M. Laurent Fabius, ministre des affaires trangres, sur le "printemps arabe", la situation en Syrie et sur le processus de paix isralo-palestinien,  New York le *26 septembre 2012*.



> Si nous pouvions, comme nous le faisons parfois, discuter entre nous, sans la lumire des projecteurs, je ne connais personne dans ce Conseil qui soutienne qu' terme le rgime de M. Bachar Al-Assad serait encore l. Je ne veux pas mettre en cause tel ou tel d'entre vous mais *aucun d'entre nous avec qui j'ai discut ne soutient que d'ici quelques temps M. Bachar Al-Assad soit encore l*.





> La France, pour sa part, est mobilise sur plusieurs plans, le plan humanitaire et mdical ; _l'unification, autant que possible, de la rsistance syrienne_ ; la consolidation des zones libres. Nous sommes disponibles sur tous ces points.


La France a tout  fait officiellement pris partie pour la rsistance contre le rgime officiel... Tout en cartant tout aussi tout  fait officiellement Bachar d'une solution ngocie jusqu'en 2015, soit _4 ans aprs le dbut_ ...




Quant  Poutine, comme cit plus haut il n'intervient que plus tard...  

L'intervention russe en Syrie_  (L'Express)_



> La Russie a lanc, *le 30 septembre 2015*, une campagne massive de raids ariens en Syrie






[EDIT]

Mais je suis d'accord avec ta conclusion du post prcdent :




> En consquence, si Assad perd ce sont les islamistes qui gagnent, et s'il gagne il en retrouvera  la tte d'un pays en ruines qu'il devra tenir sous une dictature encore plus dure qu'auparavant pour tenter d'empcher une nouvelle insurrection inluctable. Bref, tout le monde a perdu.





Et re-PS: si on raisonne ex-nihilo : admettons que les Nationalistes Corses, ou l'ETA pour la France, ou l'IRA pour l'Irlande, ou ... se saisissent militairement de rgions entires de leurs pays respectifs... A un moment donn, doit-on considrer a comme une "manifestation" ou comme une "guerre' ? Si c'est une guerre, o est le problme d'utiliser des moyens de guerre ? Et oui, dans toutes les guerres, il y a d'immenses pertes civiles....   

Entre une gurilla telle que la pratiquait l'IRA en Irlande et une vraie guerre o la "rsistance" tablit SES rgles et SON pouvoir sur des TERRITOIRES peut-on encore parler de "rsistance" ???


[/EDIT]

----------


## TallyHo

Pour revenir  la politique en France :




> Les contorsions de Franois Fillon sur la Scurit sociale
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...0_4355770.html


C'est vraiment des branquignoles sans dconner,  droite comme  gauche... On en n'est mme plus aux promesses optimistes mais carrment  dire tout et son contraire entre les chances importantes / lections... Ca devient n'importe quoi, on est verni avec cette bande de bras casss pour la prochaine lection  ::?:

----------


## micka132

> Dans un monde globalis, et quand une guerre civile amplifie une crise migratoire qui fait vaciller les dmocraties europennes, si, manque de bol, a nous concerne.


Les flux migratoires nous concernent, mais le mode de direction du pays non...En fait tu sous entends qu'il y a des problmes seulement parce-que c'est une dictature. J'ai bon?
Au passage si tu crois que les dmocraties europennes sont en prils seulent  cause de l'afflux de quelques personnes (sur 500 M d'europens a fait pas grand chose), c'est que le systeme n'est lui non plus pas trs stable.




> Faudrait peut-tre pas trop rviser l'histoire. Avant de devenir une rbellion arme, l'opposition  Assad a pris la forme de manifestations pacifiques, violemment rprimes par le rgime ; les syriens ont cru, sans doute un peu navement, que le printemps arabe allait oprer chez eux comme en Tunisie. Mais Assad n'est pas Ben ali...


Ce qui est tragique, c'est qu'absolument toute les actions armes que l'on se permet c'est pour dfendre la veuve et l'orphelin, et ceci depuis  peu prs toujours. Gnralement l'histoire nous apprends que c'est trs largement inexacte, mais l assurment nous sommes dans une exception.

----------


## MABROUKI

> GrandFather
> Bref, tout le monde a perdu


Bien dit.....Ce constat qui devrait etre une vidence ,ne l'est pas pour certains apparemment !!!
Dans une guerre il n'y a que des pertes des 2 cotes ,quelque soit le conflit historique examin...
Le seul non perdant est l'orgueil du chef  guerrier gagnant qui en sort revigor !!!

----------


## souviron34

Voir message sur le fil d' ct ici

Pour Alep c'est termin...

----------


## micka132

> Voir message sur le fil d' ct ici
> 
> Pour Alep c'est termin...


https://twitter.com/hashtag/fsa?lang=fr



Les rebelles demandent une fatwa pour egorger leurs femmes afin qu'elles ne soient pas viols ? Charmant ! Bon je parles pas arabes, faudrait confirmation de la traduction? Mabrouki peut-etre?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les rebelles demandent une fatwa pour egorger leurs femmes afin qu'elles ne soient pas viols ?


Ah parce que les rebelles/terroristes sont des extrmistes musulmans ! Je l'avais oubli a...
Mais du coup le rgime est mieux puisqu'il est multiculturel.

Les minorits vont se faire massacrer si les rebelles/terroristes gagnent.

----------


## GrandFather

> Et re-PS: si on raisonne ex-nihilo : admettons que les Nationalistes Corses, ou l'ETA pour la France, ou l'IRA pour l'Irlande, ou ... se saisissent militairement de rgions entires de leurs pays respectifs... A un moment donn, doit-on considrer a comme une "manifestation" ou comme une "guerre' ? Si c'est une guerre, o est le problme d'utiliser des moyens de guerre ? Et oui, dans toutes les guerres, il y a d'immenses pertes civiles....


Ce genre de comparaison n'a aucun sens,  moins de considrer qu'une dictature ait la mme lgitimit morale et juridique qu'un tat de droit dmocratique. De plus, la chronologie des vnements est que les manifestations pacifiques ont prcd la rbellion arme, et entre les deux la rpression du rgime a t froce.




> Les flux migratoires nous concernent, mais le mode de direction du pays non...En fait tu sous entends qu'il y a des problmes seulement parce-que c'est une dictature. J'ai bon?


Faudrait peut-tre se rveiller, nous intervenons dans les modes de direction de ces pays depuis des dcennies, ne serait-ce qu'indirectement. Des tats ultra-autoritaires dont la stabilit repose sur une force arme puissante et un appareil scuritaire omniprsent ont besoin d'une part de nos armes, notre technologie et de l'expertise qui va avec, et d'autre part de notre appui diplomatique et politique pour attnuer les accusations de violation des droits fondamentaux.

----------


## Invit

> C'est vraiment des branquignoles sans dconner,  droite comme  gauche... On en n'est mme plus aux promesses optimistes mais carrment  dire tout et son contraire entre les chances importantes / lections... Ca devient n'importe quoi, on est verni avec cette bande de bras casss pour la prochaine lection


Fillon s'est justifi : il a dit qu'on ne s'adressait pas de la mme faon  l'lectorat de droite qu' l'ensemble des franais.
C'est pas la dfinition de la dmagogie ?




> Et re-PS: si on raisonne ex-nihilo : admettons que les Nationalistes Corses, ou l'ETA pour la France, ou l'IRA pour l'Irlande, ou ... se saisissent militairement de rgions entires de leurs pays respectifs... A un moment donn, doit-on considrer a comme une "manifestation" ou comme une "guerre' ? Si c'est une guerre, o est le problme d'utiliser des moyens de guerre ? Et oui, dans toutes les guerres, il y a d'immenses pertes civiles....


Pareil que GrandFather. 
Une situation plus proche serait plutt le dbat d'armer ou non les rsistants espagnols contre Franco. Encore qu'il n'y avait pas de fanatiques religieux dans les rsistants espagnols. Armer uniquement le PKK ? Ils auraient pas renvers le rgime  eux seuls.
Avec une rbellion qui a certaines composantes aussi potentiellement dangereuses que le rgime en place, la situation est rellement indite. C'est pour a que ma proposition de ne faire absolument rien ( part de l'humanitaire) n'tait pas si dconnante finalement. C'tait vraiment pas  nous de grer a. La Turquie aurait d se sortir les doigts un peu plus, mais Erdogan tait trop obnubil par sa haine des kurdes et avait pas trop envie de se frotter  Poutine.




> Voir message sur le fil d' ct ici
> Pour Alep c'est termin...


J'ai lu que les bombardements avaient repris ce matin. Il reste 100.000 personnes et l'vacuation annonce hier serait bloque  cause du veto iranien.

----------


## el_slapper

> Fillon s'est justifi : il a dit qu'on ne s'adressait pas de la mme faon  l'lectorat de droite qu' l'ensemble des franais.
> C'est pas la dfinition de la dmagogie ?


Ben, qu'on dise la mme chose de manire diffrente, je veux bien. Qu'il adoucisse le ton, je veux bien. L, c'est du 180. Il tait  promettre la liquidation de l'hritage du CNR, et voil qu'il promet de le protger contre vents et mares. C'est comme si je disais aujourd'hui que j'ai abandonn le COBOL parce-que c'est un langage qui abime l'esprit et dtruit la productivit des clients, pour demain vendre le COBOL comme solution  tous les maux de l'entreprise. Pas trs crdible. Surtout que c'tait un peu le cur de son discours. Ca, et taper sur les femmes.

a et les tiraillements au sein du FN ou l'orientation "ne surtout pas choquer l'lectorat par des mesures d'austrit" commence  faire grincer des dents chez les vieux de la vieille, et on s'oriente vers une lection intressante. Ou la gauche, contre toute attente, n'a pas encore perdu - mme si elle est au fond du trou pour le moment. Bon, lection intressante, avec probablement un rsultat pourri, mais c'est la vie  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fillon s'est justifi : il a dit qu'on ne s'adressait pas de la mme faon  l'lectorat de droite qu' l'ensemble des franais.


Clinton a fait pire, elle a dit qu'elle avait son vrai discours pour les gros financiers du style Goldman Sachs et qu'elle avait un faux discours public pour llectorat.




> mais Erdogan tait trop obnubil par sa haine des kurdes et avait pas trop envie de se frotter  Poutine.


Depuis le coup d'tat foir a a chang.
La Turquie c'est bien rapproch de la Russie ^^

Parce qu'en fait les Russes ont prvenu Erdogan qu'un coup d'tat allait avoir lieu, grce  l'aide Russe il a pu rester au pouvoir.
La Turquie souhaite quand mme rester pote avec l'UE et les USA.




> les tiraillements au sein du FN ou l'orientation "ne surtout pas choquer l'lectorat par des mesures d'austrit"


L'austrit est impose par l'UE de toute faon.
Donc FN ou pas, on ira toujours vers plus d'austrit, mme maintenant qu'on a largement assez dexprience pour montrer que l'austrit fait empirer la situation.

Mais c'est marrant on retrouve des morceaux du programme du FN chez tout le monde, l'UMP en a prit un bout, Melenchon en a prit un bout, etc.




> lection intressante


 quel moment a devient intressant ?
C'est pas du tout mieux que 2007 ou 2012...

Le candidat UMP c'est Fillon...
Il y a un risque que le candidat PS soit Valls...

Franchement a craint.
Il y a quelque temps j'avais du mal  imaginer pire que Sarkozy et Hollande, mais je savais que a empirerait.
L quand je vois Fillon et Valls, je me dis que l'UMPS ne doit jamais pour trouver les pires candidats ^^

Ce n'est pas gagn pour Valls il est dtest par pas mal de Franais.
Sur Twitter j'ai vu normment de Tweet anti Valls de la part de musulmans.
Beaucoup de musulmans n'ont pas apprci que Valls ait t islamophobe pendant 5 ans et maintenant qu'il veut tre candidat il essaie d'tre sympa avec eux.
a va tre dur pour le PS d'atteindre le second tour de la prsidentielle.

----------


## GrandFather

> Ben, qu'on dise la mme chose de manire diffrente, je veux bien. Qu'il adoucisse le ton, je veux bien. L, c'est du 180. Il tait  promettre la liquidation de l'hritage du CNR, et voil qu'il promet de le protger contre vents et mares.


Et il va mme plus loin, en balanant des promesses  faire cligner les yeux d'incrdulit les porteurs de lunettes et grincer des dents les possesseurs d'appareil dentaire...  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Bon, *lection intressante*, avec probablement un rsultat pourri, mais c'est la vie


Bof... Vu comme c'est parti, a va tre des revirements comme on n'a jamais vu, des dbats striles de cour d'cole, etc... De toute faon, le rsultat sera pourri quelque soit celui ou celle qui est lu. Pour l'UMPS, on a les mmes ttes qu'il y a 10 20 30 ans qui n'ont rien fait et qui nous expliquent maintenant qu'ils vont faire. Et quand c'est des nouveaux, c'est des gens acquis au systme, genre Macron qui est de la famille bancaire et pas n'importe laquelle, une trs influente.

Les extrmes, ce n'est pas mieux... Ceux qui croient que la blondinette va changer quelque chose se fourrent grave le doigt dans l'oeil. Si le FN est redevenu "frquentable" et moins diabolis, c'est obligatoirement au prix de renoncement des valeurs qui ont fait qu'ils taient diaboliss justement. Mlenchon ? Il a quelques ides intressantes sur la mer mais il est carrment  l'ouest sur d'autres sujets, notamment la ngociation de sortie de l'Europe.

----------


## TallyHo

Et a continue  nous prendre pour des demeurs... Celle-l il fallait oser la faire sans dconner...  ::D: 




> Manuel Valls souhaite supprimer  purement et simplement  le 49.3
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...85_823448.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et a continue  nous prendre pour des demeurs...


Moi j'ai trouv a marrant, j'ai esquiss un sourire.

D'ailleurs je ne dois pas tre le seul, il y a des titres d'articles un peu blague :
Champion du 49.3, Manuel Valls propose (sans rire) de le supprimer
Manuel Valls veut supprimer le 49-3... aprs lavoir utilis 6 fois

C'est sympa  :;): 

Les politiciens disent n'importe quoi pour se faire lire.
Et des fois c'est ridicule.
Valls fait n'importe quoi, dj il a essay de se faire pote avec les musulmans aprs avoir t islamophobe 5 ans, et maintenant il parle de supprimer le 49.3 ^^

Quelque part plus c'est gros plus a passe, si a se trouve il va finir prsident en 2017 ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol, c'est hors sujet, mais je ne savais pas o poster ce lien et je n'allais pas crer un topic pour l'occasion.

l'change muscl entre Poutine et Sarkozy en 2007

Je ne sais pas si vous rappelez mais en 2007, Sarkozy tait en Russie et tout le monde pensait qu'il tait compltement bourr.
Aujourd'hui on nous dit qu'en fait il a tellement t humili par Poutine, qu'il tait KO debout !
Il faut regarder la vido, elle dure 03:17 un peu prs.

----------


## TallyHo

Oui bien sur, c'tait prvisible, l'ennemi commun... Et a ne s'arrtera pas  Obama, Sarko ou Merkel.

Tiens... Il ne fait pas beau aujourd'hui, c'est de la faute  Poutine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il ne fait pas beau aujourd'hui, c'est de la faute  Poutine.


L c'est diffrent, on met sur le dos de la Russie des choses graves, comme :
- si les pires dossiers d'Hillary sont sorti c'est  cause de la Russie
- si les rebelles se prennent une branl c'est  cause de la Russie
- les chrimens n'ont pas rellement massivement vot pour tre intgr  la Russie, c'est la Russie qui a vot  leur place
- etc

L c'est rien, c'est juste Sarkozy qui semblait bourr et en fait il tait peut tre juste sous le choc.
Quelque part c'est crdible.
En plus Sarko est beaucoup plus branch cocane qu'alcool.

Si c'est vrai, c'est marrant, parce que t'as Sarkozy qui pense tre quelqu'un d'important, qui rencontre Poutine et qui se fait remettre  sa place tellement strictement qu'il est sous le choc.

----------


## Zirak

Puisqu'il faut justifier tous ses votes, j'ai mis un rouge car :




> En plus Sarko est beaucoup plus branch cocane qu'alcool.


C'est de la diffamation gratuite sans rien derrire.


Et accessoirement, pour le fait que "les mass mdias, faut pas les couter car c'est que des menteurs, mais en fait, des fois ils disent des trucs dans mon sens, alors finalement, juste dans ces cas-l je les crois".  


Alors, heureuse ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est de la diffamation gratuite sans rien derrire.


Ouais mais c'est pas grave c'est un ancien prsident.
Ils sont l pour attirer la haine de tout les franais.

Il n'y a peut tre pas de preuve clair.
Mais il a des spasmes qu'on retrouve chez les cocanomanes.
Sa personnalit ressemble aux effets de la cocane "Dsinhibs, les consommateurs ont une sensation de toute-puissance" a marche bien pour Valls aussi ^^

Je trouve que c'est pas grave de s'attaquer  des riches et puissants, ce sont des personnes public, ce ne sont donc pas des anonymes.
En plus c'est pas mchant de dire qu'il prend surement de la cocane.
Autant s'en prendre  un faible c'est trs mchant, autant qu'est-ce que a peut faire de s'en prendre  un puissant ?
Et l c'est pas de harclement ni de l'appelle  la violence, etc.
C'est une rumeur rcurrente, Sarkzoy / Cocane a revient souvent.




> "les mass mdias, faut pas les couter car c'est que des menteurs, mais en fait, des fois ils disent des trucs dans mon sens, alors finalement, juste dans ces cas-l je les crois".


L'intgralit des mdias ne peuvent pas mentir constamment parfois il y a des choses vraies.
L on ne peut pas savoir si c'est vrai.
C'est juste marrant, de se dire que Sarkozy a t mis KO parce que trop humili.

Les mdias mentent sur des choses importantes, comme la situation en Syrie.
Les gars ne sont pas neutre, ils mettent toute la faute sur l'quipe pro Assad et prsentent les rebelles comme tant le bien absolu.
Faudrait un peu de nuance.
C'est pas si manichen que a.

Le rgime Syrien a fait des mauvaises choses, mais les rebelles aussi.
Dans les mdias c'est trop "mchant Assad, gentil Rebelle", c'est n'importe quoi.

Les rebelles sont quand mme des terroristes.

----------


## halaster08

> Faudrait un peu de nuance.C'est pas si manichen que a.
> [...]
> Les rebelles sont quand mme des terroristes.


Effectivement pour les nuances tu es le champion.

----------


## Ryu2000

Par dfinition des rebelles c'est un sous ensemble de l'ensemble "terroriste".
Moi je vois a comme a.

Ce sont des types armes qui tuent des gens quand mme.
Ils disent qu'ils ne tuent que des militaires...
Mais bon quand tu fais sauter des bombes, t'as pas tellement une prcision chirurgicale.
Ils utilisent des lances missiles et ce genre de truc.

Quand les rebelles tuent des civils, la faute est mise sur l'arme Syrienne...

----------


## BenoitM

> Par dfinition des rebelles c'est un sous ensemble de l'ensemble "terroriste".
> Moi je vois a comme a.
> 
> Ce sont des types armes qui tuent des gens quand mme.
> Ils disent qu'ils ne tuent que des militaires...
> Mais bon quand tu fais sauter des bombes, t'as pas tellement une prcision chirurgicale.
> Ils utilisent des lances missiles et ce genre de truc.
> 
> Quand les rebelles tuent des civils, la faute est mise sur l'arme Syrienne...


Et les rsistants tuaient des civils donc c'est des terroriste aussi et on aurait du tuer tous sont qui luttaient contre les Allemands.
Puis les Anglais/Russes/Franais ont tu aussi des civils donc ils auraient du laisser l'Europe sous la domination d'Hitler.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par dfinition des rebelles c'est un sous ensemble de l'ensemble "terroriste".


Uniquement et seulement du point de vue des dictateurs... Je pense que tu es pour les dictatures et anti-dmocratie. Pourtant, tu n'aimes pas l'UE parce qu'elle est anti-dmocratique. Il serait bon que tu fasses un petit tour dehors, tu t'ares les poumons et les neurones, puis tu fais le point avec tes convictions et tes souhaits. Ensuite, tu reviens nous dire comment tu concilies : "je soutiens les dictateurs d'un cot, et je rclame plus de dmocratie et de libert de l'autre"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et les rsistants tuaient des civils donc c'est des terroriste


Oui les rsistants sont des terroristes jusqu' ce qu'ils gagnent. (je l'ai dj dis avant)
C'est l dfinition du truc. (c'est l'histoire qui dicte quel est ton rle)
C'est pas  toi de dire "je ne suis pas terroriste, je suis rebelle ou rsistant", a ne fonctionne absolument pas comme a.
Sinon y'aurait jamais de terroriste...

Quand une partie de la France tait soumise  l'Allemagne, les allemands considraient les rsistants comme des terroristes.
Aprs la dfaite de l'Allemagne (merci l'URSS) De Gaulle a compos le roman national et officiellement la France c'tait la rsistance.




> "je soutiens les dictateurs d'un cot, et je rclame plus de dmocratie et de libert de l'autre"


Assad n'est pas un dictateur.
Poutine n'est pas un dictateur.
Chavez n'tait pas un dictateur.
Kadhafi n'tait pas un dictateur.

Mais bon de toute faon je m'en fous, je prfrerai toujours une bonne dictature  nos soit disant dmocraties...

Si je n'aime pas l'UE (comme de plus en plus de monde) c'est parce que a ne fonctionnera jamais.
C'est beaucoup trop restrictif.
C'est un groupe de pays qui n'ont rien  faire ensemble.
Une monnaie commune qui n'a pas de sens, dj une monnaie commune entre la France et l'Allemagne a ne fonctionnerait pas, mais alors  plus de 20 pays...
Vous ne vous rendez pas compte  quel point cette ide de monnaie commune ne tient pas.

Moi comme je vois les choses, l'UE a forc la Grce  bricoler ses comptes grce  Goldman Sachs.
Et l'UE a tu la Grce, l'UE va bientt tuer l'Italie, l'Espagne, le Portugal et nous finiront pas tre les prochains.
L'UE c'est un truc pour rabaisser tout ses membres.

L'UE nous cotera toujours plus qu'elle nous rapportera.
Elle nous empche de dvelopper des stratgies, on ne peut pas faire ce qu'on veut.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais bon de toute faon je m'en fous, je prfrerai toujours une bonne dictature  nos soit disant dmocraties...


Au moins, a a le mrite d'tre clair. 
Et par voie de consquence, je n'ai rien  dire  un mec comme toi. 
Juste un truc, tu devrais aller y vivre, dans une de tes "non dictature", pour voir.  ::calim2::

----------


## BenoitM

> Oui les rsistants sont des terroristes jusqu' ce qu'ils gagnent. (je l'ai dj dis avant)
> C'est l dfinition du truc. (c'est l'histoire qui dicte quel est ton rle)
> C'est pas  toi de dire "je ne suis pas terroriste, je suis rebelle ou rsistant", a ne fonctionne absolument pas comme a.
> Sinon y'aurait jamais de terroriste...
> 
> Quand une partie de la France tait soumise  l'Allemagne, les allemands considraient les rsistants comme des terroristes.
> Aprs la dfaite de l'Allemagne (merci l'URSS) De Gaulle a compos le roman national et officiellement la France c'tait la rsistance.


Non non ce sont les actes que tu commets qui te classifie comme terroriste.
Aprs les gouvernements use et abuse de se nom mais ca ne change pas la dfinition du terroriste  ::): 

Pour moi les Allemends qui ont commis des actes contre les armes allis sont aussi des rsistants
Le "rsistant" qui se fait tuent des civils allemands sans aucun objectif  par tuer des allemands est un terroriste.

Les rsistants/rebelles sont des gens qui sen prennent aux pouvoirs (gouvernement/arme/police/ ...)
Les terroristes c'est ceux qui s'en prennent aux civils

----------


## TallyHo

Aujourd'hui, la dfinition dpend surtout du ct o tu te trouves... Si la personne est de ton ct, c'est un rsistant. Si elle est contre, c'est un terroriste. Tu vas avoir un extrmiste qui sera un terroriste ici et l-bas ce sera un fier rsistant de l'imprialisme ou autres prtextes que les recruteurs utilisent.

----------


## r0d

La dfinition tymologique de "terroriste" est quelque chose comme "quelqu'un qui utilise la terreur pour arriver  ses fins".
Si on se contente de cette dfinition, alors les tats sont les premiers et les principaux terroristes.
Je dis a...

----------


## micka132

Je suis tomb sur une vido intressante d'un Franais  Alep.




Bon n'excluons pas une quelconque financiarisation d'un parti ou d'un autre, mais c'est pas pire que de se baser sur des tweets  ::aie:: .

J'ai galement trouv comique l'intervention Amricaine, puis Russe  l'ONU (ca en vient  parler de mre Theresa).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je veux bien une source qui taye cela, et de prfrence pas en provenance d'un site qui remonte quand on fait une recherche dans Google sur les termes  lzardiens  ou  obama alien . Je veux bien que la CIA ait fait souvent preuve d'amateurisme - au passage l'OTAN est une alliance et un tat-major, pas une agence de renseignement -, mais l a me parat un peu gros...
> 
> En mme temps, il n'apporte absolument aucune preuve de ce qu'il avance,  part mentionner le fait que certaines ONG de dfense des droits de l'homme bnficient de fonds amricains. La belle affaire.
> 
> L'accs  terme au march intrieur de l'UE, pas une perspective conomique fiable, a se discute... Et tu fais assez peu de cas du fort contentieux entre l'Ukraine et la Russie concernant la fourniture en gaz par cette dernire, qui a eu une grande importance dans ce revirement.


Ah. Pourtant le NICAS bas  Bruxelles fait dans le renseignement militaire entre autre. Il y a d'autres moyens qui dpendent directement de l'institution et non pas des pays, comme des avions de surveillance et des missiles balistiques.
Je n'ai pas dit que le coup d'tat avait t -ou pas- organis par l'OTAN, juste que ses moyens avaient t utiliss par les organisateurs du coup d'tat. Qui taient  Bruxelles pour des raisons logistiques, ou de fonction ?
Qu'importe, on saura quand bien mme, un Daniele Ganser quelconque nous sortira bien un livre sur le sujet dans 10 ou 20 ans.

Quand  la source, je ne fais pas de captures d'crans de ce genre de chose, car ce n'est pas une preuve: Les sites en question ont bien sur boug parce que c'tait un peu trop voyant. 

Georges Friedman parle d'ONG ET de coup d'tat, mais sans donner non plus de preuves non plus de l'implication dans lesdites ONG, pourtant l tu le prend pour argent comptant.

Je pense que Kiev tait plus au courant que nous des retombs conomiques de l'adhsion  l'UE, et en avait conclut par la ngative. Le sud de la Russie et son industrie d'armement taient quand mme un dbouch naturel pour l'Ukraine.
Les contentieux sur le gaz sont un vieux serpent de mer, l'ancienne premire ministre ayant finit en prison sur ce sujet (elle faisait payer le gaz sur un compte en suisse  son nom), mais Kiev bnficiait d'un tarif prfrentiel.
Je n'ai pas l'impression que la situation conomique du pays se soit amlior depuis

En fait, ta position c'est que cela n'a aucune importance tant que l'on ne sait pas fait prendre la main dans le sac.





> La popularit de Hitler dans l'Allemagne de 1933 tait aussi immense, je me suis laiss dire... Note bien que je ne les compare pas, c'est seulement pour montrer que l'argument de la popularit pour faire taire toute critique est franchement douteux (et puis il tait temps d'atteindre le point Godwin).


Ca, c'est l'argument cul qui ne veut rien dire sauf chez les dconstructivistes (chez qui rien ne veut rien dire). Alors dans ce cas, les leaders impopulaires sont les meilleurs ?




> Est-ce que c'est juste moi ou le forum "politique" est devenu le lieu de dbauche des complotistes de tous genres ???
> Mais l, plus moyen d'avoir de vrais sujets et de vraies conversations, entre des Mingo.. , ddou.., Tall.., Zir.., etc, je trouve que a fait tout  fait Breibart ou les sites pro-Trump, rumeurs aprs rumeurs, on passe  autre chose, etc.. Conversations de bac  sable entre gamins qui jouent  qui a la plus grosse...
> 
> Je veux bien qu'il n'y ait pas de modration sur cette partie du forum, mais quand mme...
> 
> (_PS: et meme "sans modration" l'avalanche d'images truques et de titres "vengeurs" de Mingo et affilis en font plutt un forum de propagande, mme si la "discussion" est ouverte_)


Soit mais je me considre comme dissident au sens de Soljnitsyne, mais pas complotiste, titre rserv aux activits subversives du dimanche... ou alors il faudrait que tu dfinisses ce que tu entends par complotiste et on pourrait alors discuter du fait de savoir si c'est juste un anathme politique, ou le syndrome d'une caste aux abois.
On peut reprocher en effet  Ming de lancer  chaque fois des sujets en ayant systmatiquement un parti pris.. on va dire ... radical ?
Zirrak ? un rouge au sens le plus classique du terme.



(vido consensuelle  caractre non commerciale & introductive  l'oeuvre de Soljnitsyne, voire  la pense tout court)




> Mais bon de toute faon je m'en fous, je prfrerai toujours une bonne dictature  nos soit disant dmocraties...


Tu devrais aller vivre en Ukraine, le nouveau paradis dur terre fond par nos droits de l'hommistes bien pensants. En plus, il y a plein de militaires dsuvrs "offrant" une protection aux commerants, et il parait que la corruption recule  grand pas. Tu pourras sans doute faire fortune, vu que tu as le bon profil.

----------


## Zirak

> Zirrak ? un rouge au sens le plus classique du terme.


Zirak.

Et j'aimerais bien savoir sur quoi tu te bases pour affirmer cela ?  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Zirak.
> 
> Et j'aimerais bien savoir sur quoi tu te bases pour affirmer cela ?


ddoumeche n'a pas besoin de se baser sur quoi que ce soit. Il affirme, c'est donc vrai. ddoumeche n'a pas  se rfrer au rel, c'est le rel qui se rfre  lui!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Assad n'est pas un dictateur.
> Poutine n'est pas un dictateur.
> Chavez n'tait pas un dictateur.
> Kadhafi n'tait pas un dictateur.


Prenons les dans l'ordre : 
Assad : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bachar_el-Assad
Il est prsident de la Rpublique arabe syrienne depuis le 20 juin 2000, date  laquelle il a succd  son pre,

Poutine : 
La c'est vrai qu'on a que 10 ans de prsidence, 2 ans d'interim, et 8 ans de chef du gouvernement...
C'est un peu faible(il respecte la constitution pour les elections) mais a cot, on a d'autres signaux sympa comme emprisonnement des opposants, empoisonnement des opoposants, saisies des biens des opposants, culte de la personalit(quand poutine peche un gros poisson, c'est ce qu'on appelle du culte du chef, pas de l'info)
Pas vraiment sympa comme signe

Chavez : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugo_Ch%C3%A1vez
Hugo Rafael Chvez [...] est un militaire et homme d'tat vnzulien, prsident de la Rpublique de 1999  2013.
14 ans de rgne, pass de militaire, c'est une situation a soupson.
Aprs, c'est peut etre le plus respectable, un militaire ne fait pas forcement un dictateur... Mais la mort a quand mme empcher qu'il n'atteigne des longueur de rgne importante.

Kadhafi : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouammar_Kadhafi
Officier des forces armes libyennes, Kadhafi arrive au pouvoir lors du coup d'tat de 1969, qui renverse la monarchie. Il se distingue d'emble par une politique volontariste visant  concrtiser les objectifs du panarabisme. En 1977, il rorganise les institutions de la Libye en faisant du pays une Jamahiriya (littralement un  tat des masses ), thoriquement gouverne par le peuple lui-mme selon un systme de dmocratie directe. En 1979, il renonce au poste officiel de chef de l'tat, mais demeure de facto aux commandes de la Libye avec le titre de  guide de la Rvolution de la Grande Jamahiriya arabe libyenne populaire et socialiste  (ou plus simplement  guide de la Rvolution  ou  frre guide ), exerant un pouvoir absolu en dehors de tout cadre temporel ou constitutionnel.

77->2010, ca fait quand mme 33 ans de rgne...

Sur les 4, j'en vois donc 2 qui sont dictateurs avrs(Assad et Kadhafi), un qui en a la couleur et l'odeur mais qui sauve les apparence(poutine) et Chavez ou je suis mitig.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sur les 4, j'en vois donc 2 qui sont dictateurs avrs(Assad et Kadhafi), un qui en a la couleur et l'odeur mais qui sauve les apparence(poutine) et Chavez ou je suis mitig.


Vous avez le droit de voir les choses comme vous voulez.
Et de toute faon dictateur ou pas, ce n'est pas vraiment important.

L'important c'est qu'ils soient bon pour leur pays et leur peuple, tout le reste n'a aucune importance.
Ils ont rsist  l'empire amricain.

Kadhafi est considr comme un roi en Afrique, il a fait normment pour l'indpendance de l'Afrique, le peuple recevait beaucoup d'argent de la part du gouvernement. (il aurait fait une monaie bas sur l'or si il n'avait pas t assassin, il a financ un satellite de communication africain ou un truc du genre).
Assad protge les minorits dans son pays, il subit le terrorisme depuis des annes et beaucoup de pays (notamment la France) lui met des btons dans les roues en aidant les "rebelles modrs".
Chavez est un symbole norme, il a fait aimer lAmrique du sub au amricain du sud, il portait l'espoir, bon par contre il tait trop catholique et avait trop confiance aux gens, ses discours sont mieux que ses actes au final.
Poutine a relev la Russie, avant lui la Russie n'tait plus un acteur mondial international, il est trs populaire dans son pays (c'est pas un Sarkozy ou un Hollande), les Russes aiment Poutine et ils savent pourquoi.

Je ne connais pas bien Assad, je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il fait, par contre je sais que sans lui ce serait pire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> ddoumeche n'a pas besoin de se baser sur quoi que ce soit. Il affirme, c'est donc vrai. ddoumeche n'a pas  se rfrer au rel, c'est le rel qui se rfre  lui!


C'est prcher le faux pour connaitre le vrai

----------


## Ryu2000

Ceux que certains considrent comme "dictateur" sont plus aim par leur peuple que nos gouvernants.
Aucun Franais n'ira sur la tombe de Sarkozy, d'Hollande, de Valls, parce que les franais les dtestent. (ils seront oubli)
On voit trs bien qu'ils ne bossent pas dans lintrt de la France.
Ils en ont rien  foutre de la France et des Franais.

Des millions de Cubains iront sur la tombe de Fidel Castro.
Des millions de Russes iront sur la tombe de Poutine.
Des millions de Syriens iront sur la tombe d'Assad.
etc.

Ils iront rendre hommage.
Parce qu'ils aimaient leur leader, ils savent qu'ils ont lutt contre les USA pour que leur pays reste libre.
Et ce n'est pas le syndrome de Stockholm.

----------


## Lucio_

> Ceux que certains considrent comme "dictateur" sont plus aim par leur peuple que nos gouvernants.
> Aucun Franais n'ira sur la tombe de Sarkozy, d'Hollande, de Valls, parce que les franais les dtestent. (ils seront oubli)
> On voit trs bien qu'ils ne bossent pas dans lintrt de la France.
> Ils en ont rien  foutre de la France et des Franais.
> 
> Des millions de Cubains iront sur la tombe de Fidel Castro.
> Des millions de Russes iront sur la tombe de Poutine.
> Des millions de Syriens iront sur la tombe d'Assad.
> etc.
> ...


Comme quoi des mdias bien contrls a aide.

Cela dit ca ne marche pas totalement, personne n'ira danser sur la tombe de Sarkozy.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme quoi des mdias bien contrls a aide.


En France les mdias sont super pote avec les politiques (ils mangent ensemble, il se marient mme ensemble, vous vous rendez pas compte mais normalement c'est un gros problme d'thique) et pourtant le peuple dtestent les politiques. 
Certains aimaient Mitterrand, De Gaulle a rellement marqu les esprit (encore aujourd'hui beaucoup se revendique Gaulliste, personne ne se dit Mitterrandiste par contre, le mot n'existe mme pas).




> Cela dit ca ne marche pas totalement, personne n'ira danser sur la tombe de Sarkozy.


Parce que c'est juste un petit con comme les autres.
Il a t au pouvoir 5 ans, il a fait de la merde.
Ils sont interchangeable, Sarkozy, Hollande, Valls, Fillon, etc, c'est strictement la mme merde.
Ils ne sont pas charismatique, ils ne sont pas populaire, ils ne sont pas attach  leur nation ou  leur peuple, ils ne font pas avancer leur pays.

Chirac avait encore un peu de classe, vraisemblablement il aimait la bire et les sumos (si c'est vrai, c'est classe).
Aujourd'hui les politiques sont fans de stylos ou montre de luxe, a le fait moins...

Chirac tait pourri, on est tous d'accord.
Mais il a refus d'intervenir en Irak.
Il a fait une bonne citation sur le pillage de l'Afrique par les occidentaux.
Il s'est bien comport quand il est all  Jrusalem.
Sur le plan international c'tait positif pour la France.

Aprs lui il y a eu Sarkozy et Hollande qui sont compltement pro USA... C'est dcevant.
Sur la plan international on passe pour les chiens des USA et a le fait pas du tout...

----------


## virginieh

J'avais vu une vido inintressante de CGP Grey qui expliquait pourquoi les gouvernants n'agissaient pas dans les intrts du peuple, mme quand originellement ils en ont l'intention. 
En gros un dictateur pour garder le pouvoir, il prlve des impts et les redistribue d'abord  ceux qui occupent des poste cls pour pouvoir se maintenir au pouvoir (principalement l'arme, la police, les medias et les finances). Il ne va distribuer au reste du peuple qu'aprs.
Dans une dmocratie thoriquement les postes cls sont plus rpartis et donc le partage mme s'il n'est pas quitable est plus dilu.
Sauf que dans le cas d'un pays comme la France dj justement les postes cls ne sont plus suffisamment rpartis (les politiques cumulent facilement plusieurs mandats, les mdias et les politiques ne sont pas spars, ect ..).
Le deuxime problme c'est que les dirigeants franais ne sont plus des dcideurs mais juste des excutants, des hommes de paille quasiment qui du coup peuvent comme a a t dit tre facilement interchangeable.

----------


## fredoche

Mitterrand tait aussi pro-USA ou atlantiste et l'a dmontr tout le long de ses 2 mandats

thierrybenji tu ne sais rien de l'histoire  venir.

Quand  la libert c'est peut-tre de n'avoir jamais gout qu'une certaine ralit de celle-ci qui te permet d'affirmer a. L'histoire passe devrait te rappeler que tu dois ta propre libert comme celle de tes parents et grands-parents  ces amricains.
Et visiblement ICI dans ce pays tu as toute libert  crire tes lucubrations sans que cela ne te nuise d'une quelconque faon. Hormis au Vnzuela ce ne serait pas le cas dans ces pays et sous l'autorit des personnes que tu dfends.

La dictature s'accompagne de rgimes autoritaires ou totalitaires selon les cas, et la libert n'est pas ce qui caractrise ces rgimes.

Quand  un "pays libre", c'est plutt selon l'entendement commun un pays non-occup par une puissance extrieure quelle qu'elle soit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mitterrand tait aussi pro-USA ou atlantiste et l'a dmontr tout le long de ses 2 mandats


Non mais a ok, j'ai jamais dis le contraire.
Mais il a quand mme fait a comme citation :



> La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mortapparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort !


Et je veux pas dfendre les anciens, je veux juste dire  quel point les nouveaux sont nuls.
Bine sre que Mitterrand et Chirac ont commis plein d'erreurs, que la situation catastrophique de la France est un peu de leur faute.
Mais aprs ya eu Sarkozy et Hollande, vous pouvez reconnatre qu'il y a un effondrement du niveau.
Au moins ils taient grand avant, a leur donnait un minimum de charisme, Sarkozy et Hollande, c'est un nain nerv et un nain obse.




> L'histoire passe devrait te rappeler que tu dois ta propre libert comme celle de tes parents et grands-parents  ces amricains.


Bof...
L'URSS a fait largement plus de boulot que les USA pour la seconde guerre mondiale.
Si les allemands ont perdu c'est grce aux Russes.
Pas mal d'entreprises US ont aid les allemands...




> ICI dans ce pays tu as toute libert  crire tes lucubrations sans que cela ne te nuise d'une quelconque faon.


a c'est parce que je suis un random, personne n'coute ce que je dis, mme en dictature j'intresserai personne...
Par contre si j'avais un auditoire ce serait pas la mme chose en France.
On connait des personnes qui sont harcel en France, il y a des franais qui ont plusieurs dizaines de procs pour rien...

La diffrence entre la France et une dictature, c'est qu'ici on te met pas en prison, mais on peut t'empcher d'avoir une vie.
On peut te faire perdre ton travail.
Pas mal de monde ont perdu leur travail  cause d'une photo quenelle... Ce faire virer pour a, a ne veut rien dire, mme quand t'es militaire, policier, pompier, infirmier, etc...
Il y a des gens blacklist par le systme, menac par des groupes protgs par la police.

La France a utilis l'tat d'urgence pour maintenir des colos chez eux pendant la COP 21....

Les USA surveillent leur peuple et d'autres peuple soit disant alli, bien plus que n'importe quelle dictature ne le fera jamais.
Pour bien des peuples les USA seront toujours pire que n'importe quelle dictature.
Combien de pays les USA ont ils ras ?
Combien de bombes ont t lch sur des civils ?

Le plus grand acte terroriste de l'histoire de l'humanit c'est 2 bombes atomiques lches sur le Japon par les USA.

----------


## Charvalos

> Bof...
> L'URSS a fait largement plus de boulot que les USA pour la seconde guerre mondiale.
> Si les allemands ont perdu c'est grce aux Russes.
> Pas mal d'entreprises US ont aid les allemands...


Stp, va rviser tes cours d'histoires, t'en a vraiment besoin....  ::ccool::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Stp, va rviser tes cours d'histoires, t'en a vraiment besoin....


Je m'en fous du rcit historique, ce qui m'intresse ce sont les rels faits.
Ce qu'on voit dans les livres d'histoires c'est la justification des gagnants.
Quand tu gagnes tu mets toute la faute sur l'ennemi.

Au procs de Nuremberg les gros crimes de l'URSS ont t mis sur le dos des allemands et les gros crimes des USA ont t mis sur le dos des allemands.

Plus on s'loigne d'un fait historique, plus on s'loigne de la vrit :

[Lenseignement de lignorance]Quelle est la nation qui a le plus contribu  la dfaite de lAllemagne en 1945 ?

Les USA ont Hollywood, ils ont impos leur propagande, et  force on pense que leur rcit est la vrit.

Top 10 des entreprises US qui ont collabor avec l'Allemagne (sur un site tout pourri) :
http://www.toptenz.net/top-10-americ...-the-nazis.php

En gros il y a IBM, General Motors, Ford Motor Company, Chase Manhattan Bank, etc.
Tient a ne parle pas de Hugo Boss...

----------


## virginieh

> Et visiblement ICI dans ce pays tu as toute libert  crire tes lucubrations sans que cela ne te nuise d'une quelconque faon.


Oui c'est chouette c'est pour a que Jrme Bourreau n'a pas t vir parce qu'il avait crit a une ministre et que a n'a pas plu a cette dernire.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Je m'en fous du rcit historique, ce qui m'intresse ce sont les rels faits.
> Ce qu'on voit dans les livres d'histoires c'est la justification des gagnants.
> Quand tu gagnes tu mets toute la faute sur l'ennemi.
> 
> Au procs de Nuremberg les gros crimes de l'URSS ont t mis sur le dos des allemands et les gros crimes des USA ont t mis sur le dos des allemands.
> 
> Plus on s'loigne d'un fait historique, plus on s'loigne de la vrit :
> Les USA ont Hollywood, ils ont impos leur propagande, et  force on pense que leur rcit est la vrit..


http://www.ifop.com/?option=com_publ...e=poll&id=3025




> "Pendant longtemps, lURSS de Staline tait, aux yeux dune crasante majorit, lartisan de la dfaite de lAllemagne nazie. Dans les annes 90, le jugement sest compltement invers", souligne Jrme Fourquet. Virginie Sansico, historienne spcialiste de la Seconde Guerre mondiale, voit dans ces rsultats une certaine logique : "Sous De Gaulle, qui tait anti-atlantiste, on ntait pas prompt  entretenir la mmoire du Dbarquement. De plus, le Parti communiste a longtemps contribu  valoriser les Sovitiques, du temps o il avait une forte influence. Les premires commmorations du Dbarquement appuyes par l'Etat ont eu lieu seulement en 1984, organises par Mitterrand : elles marquent une rupture dans lopinion."
> 
> "En Europe de lOuest, le Dbarquement des Allis a t crucial, mais dans les pays de lEst, on retient encore beaucoup le rle de larme de Staline." Une perception qui varie aussi en fonction de lge : les moins de 35 ans sont 59%  donner les USA vainqueurs, contre 52% chez leurs ans. "Les jeunes ont grandi dans un monde o la mmoire du Dbarquement est trs prsente et o, surtout, linfluence culturelle des Etats-Unis nest plus  dmontrer." A noter que les sympathisants du Front de gauche, de leur ct, placent les Amricains et les Russes sur un pied d'galit,  32% chacun.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Les jeunes ont grandi dans un monde o la mmoire du Dbarquement est trs prsente et o, surtout, linfluence culturelle des Etats-Unis nest plus  dmontrer." A noter que les sympathisants du Front de gauche, de leur ct, placent les Amricains et les Russes sur un pied d'galit,  32% chacun.


C'est exactement a.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> C'est exactement a.


La lecture slective, propre  tout bon complotiste  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> La lecture slective, propre  tout bon complotiste


"C'est exactement a."


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour moi c'est statistique :


Les amricains n'ont pas pu faire tant que a en perdant si peu d'homme.
Le dbarquement c'tait pour nous empcher de nous rapprocher de l'URSS (et violer des franaises pendant la mme occasion Rape during the liberation of France).

Et votre article ne dit pas que les tasuniens ont plus aid que les Russes.
a dit qu' l'poque on pensait que c'tait les Russes et maintenant les amricains.

"anti-atlantiste" a claque comme expression, faudrait que a revienne  la mode.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour moi c'est statistique :


Alors vu qu'on est libre de tout interprter comme on veut, moi ton tableau l, il me fait juste dire que les Russes taient des gros mauvais qui se faisaient dchirer sur les champs de batailles.  ::aie:: 

Je ne vois pas le rapport entre avoir eu le plus de pertes, et avoir eu le plus gros rle durant la guerre ?

On l'a dit 150 fois, sans les USA OU sans les Russes, le rsultat n'aurait pas t le mme.

Aprs savoir qui a fait 51% et qui a fait 49%, on s'en fou un peu entre guillemets, a ne change pas le rsultat.

----------


## fredoche

> Oui c'est chouette c'est pour a que Jrme Bourreau n'a pas t vir parce qu'il avait crit a une ministre et que a n'a pas plu a cette dernire.


Virginie pour ce que l'on sait de la Russie au moins, vaut-il mieux perdre son boulot ou sa vie  dfendre des opinons contraires  celles supportes par le rgime ?
Ce mme Jrme n'a t'il pas plutt crit  sa dpute, qui a transmis au ministre... et qui l'a vir sinon son patron ?

Et en fin de compte ce mme monsieur aurait eu gain de cause aux prud'hommes.
Et son cas a t dcrit et propag sur tous les mdias franais, ce qui ne serait surement pas possible sous un dictateur.

Je ne dis pas que notre pays est parfait, mais on est encore assez loin des pratiques totalitaires et arbitraires non ? puisque visiblement il reste possible d'exercer des actions et recours de justice.

----------


## fredoche

> Pour bien des peuples les USA seront toujours pire que n'importe quelle dictature.
> Combien de pays les USA ont ils ras ?
> Combien de bombes ont t lch sur des civils ?


A la premire phrase je serais tent de dire que la propagande peut fonctionner pour ou contre les USA pour faire suite  ce que tu voques
A la deuxime phrase je serais curieux de connaitre la rponse
A la troisime phrase on ne saurait le nier, la ralit s'impose... mais il y a au moins deux personnes que tu dfends qui sont dans le mme cas: Poutine et Assad

----------


## Zirak

Bon, ce n'est pas encore Trolldi, mais cela m'a fait marrer :



Par contre a se voit que a date un peu, pas un mot sur les ninjas chinois nazis de la CIA ! 

 ::aie::

----------


## micka132

> Aprs savoir qui a fait 51% et qui a fait 49%, on s'en fou un peu entre guillemets, a ne change pas le rsultat.


Ouai enfin c'est un peu fort de caf d'y voir 51 / 49 alors qu'on doit plutt tre dans le 40% pour les 2 cumuls  ::roll:: . Mais dans les deux cas, ces 2 nations ce sont battus pour leurs culs, pas pour le notre...

----------


## TallyHo

> En gros un dictateur pour garder le pouvoir, il prlve des impts et les redistribue d'abord  ceux qui occupent des poste cls pour pouvoir se maintenir au pouvoir (principalement l'arme, la police, les medias et les finances). Il ne va distribuer au reste du peuple qu'aprs.


Si c'est ta dfinition, Kadhafi n'est pas un dictateur. Il a vir tous les profiteurs colons et/ou imprialistes, il a augment le prix du ptrole qui ont occasionn de belles rentres pour son pays, il a considrablement augment les salaires, l'nergie tait donn, l'cole et la sant taient gratuits, les tudiants qui devaient se rendre  l'tranger percevaient une rente honorable le temps de finir les tudes, il tait pour la rconciliation Isral et Palestine, il tait pour une certaine galit des sexes (femmes  l'arme, dans l'ducation), les jeunes couples taient fortement aids pour s'installer dans un logement, il a oeuvr pour l'unification des pays arabes et africains, etc etc etc...

Je ne fais pas son loge mais tout ce que j'cris est vrifiable, a fait partie de l'histoire connue mais trop souvent oublie quand on fait son portrait...

Si il a t tu, ce n'est pas pour le fait d'tre un "dictateur" mais parce qu'il tait en train de russir son pari de librer l'Afrique en devenant indpendant de l'occident notamment sur les aspects financiers et montaires, il avait une rserve d'or norme qui aurait servi  radiquer le franc CFA au profit de leur propre monnaie africaine. D'ailleurs, tout cela est confirm entre autres par les mails d'Hillary... Exemple : https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/6528




> Je ne dis pas que notre pays est parfait, mais on est encore assez loin des pratiques totalitaires et arbitraires non ? puisque *visiblement il reste possible d'exercer des actions et recours de justice*.


Si c'est pour faire des recours qui ne servent  rien... C'est clair que a fonctionne quand c'est citoyen vs citoyen pour des affaires courantes mais tu as dj attaqu un politicien ou le "systme" ? Tu as l'impression que a sert  quelque chose ? On a encore des exemples rcents avec Lagarde et Kahuzac. Dans un cas, elle n'a rien. Dans l'autre il prend 3 ans, il fait appel et je te parie qu'il n'ira pas en taule au bout de la procdure. Et a ne va pas s'arranger avec la Justice qui est maintenant sous contrle.

La diffrence entre une dictature et la dmocratie, ce n'est pas le vote... C'est que dans un des deux systmes, tu sais au moins  quoi t'en tenir et dans l'autre on t'entube en douce ou avec des excuses "vertueuses" de scurit / d'amlioration / etc...  ::D: 

Loin de moi l'ide de prner les dictatures mais il faut arrter de se leurrer sur nos "nobles" intentions et notre "dmocratie"...  ::roll::

----------


## virginieh

Je rsumais la vido que j'avais cit avant et qui parlait de gnralit, pas de cas particulier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La diffrence entre une dictature et la dmocratie, ce n'est pas le vote... C'est que dans un des deux systmes, tu sais au moins  quoi t'en tenir et dans l'autre on t'entube en douce ou avec des excuses "vertueuses" de scurit / d'amlioration / etc...


D'ailleurs a devient vraiment impressionnant, aujourd'hui des gouvernements comme celui des USA peuvent espionner le monde entier (mais ils espionnent principalement leur propre peuple), si a se trouve chaque appelle, chaque SMS, chaque email est stock dans une base de donnes gante et si ils veulent ils peuvent y avoir accs.

C'est pire que dans les rcits de science fiction.

Et l le nouveau truc a va tre de censurer les fausses news.
Si un rgime totalitaire voulait raliser la mme chose vous comprendriez le projet...
Les gens perdent confiance dans les mdias et les politiques qui pensent qu'internet peut en tre une des principales raisons.
Les tlvisions, les journaux, les radios sont sous contrle (d'ailleurs l'tat donne beaucoup trop d'argent aux journaux), alors que sur internet t'as encore un peu de libert.

===
Les votes sont l pour tre ignor.
Il n'y a quasiment jamais de rfrendum en France, ils sont organis uniquement quand les politiques pensent tre certains que le peuple votera "bien".




> La dictature, cest ferme ta gueule ; la dmocratie, cest cause toujours. _Jean-Louis Barrault_

----------


## Zirak

> Ouai enfin c'est un peu fort de caf d'y voir 51 / 49 alors qu'on doit plutt tre dans le 40% pour les 2 cumuls .


C'est surtout fort de caf de prendre ces deux chiffres pour argent comptant, surtout quand je viens de dire qu'au final on se moque de qui a fait telle ou telle part, puisque sans l'un des deux, le rsultat n'aurait pas t le mme...  :;): 

Edit: mais si tu es capable de me donner objectivement le pourcentage exact de la participation de chaque nation, je t'en prie, cela n'en sera que plus prcis !

----------


## TallyHo

> Je rsumais la vido que j'avais cit avant et qui parlait de gnralit, pas de cas particulier.


Oui oui je sais, rien de personnel, je rebondissais sur ton propos pour rpondre sur certains "dictateurs" comme a a t voqu  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

> Je ne fais pas son loge mais tout ce que j'cris est vrifiable, a fait partie de l'histoire connue mais trop souvent oublie quand on fait son portrait...


Mais tout cela est exact, comme le fait que Cuba est exemplaire en matire d'alphabtisation par rapport au reste de la rgion, que dans la Syrie d'Assad il existe une classe moyenne (majoritairement alaouite,  quand mme) plutt prospre, les exemples sont nombreux... Sous une dictature, il est parfaitement possible de vivre confortablement. A partir du moment o tu fermes ta gueule.

----------


## TallyHo

C'tait pour rpondre  la dfinition donne plus haut o il tait nullement question de "fermer sa gueule". Donc merci de ne pas sortir *une phrase* hors du contexte pour lui faire dire ce qu'elle ne dit pas. Bref... Si on reste sur ta dfinition, dans ce cas comment appeler la procdure du 49.3 ? La loi Gayssot ? On en parlait sur un autre fil, le fait que l'initiative populaire est absente ? Etc...

Je rappelle aussi pour la x me fois que le mode de gouvernance d'un pays est le rsultat d'une longue histoire et de culture. Par exemple, un pays avec une histoire tribale ne donnera pas la mme gouvernance qu'un pays avec une histoire comme la ntre. Si on analyse un pays tranger avec notre cadre culturel, ce n'est pas bon. Je ne dis pas a pour excuser une dictature mais pour dire que bien souvent c'est ce que les gens font, ils pratiquent un jugement de valeurs et c'est une erreur.

----------


## GrandFather

> C'tait pour rpondre  la dfinition donne plus haut o il tait nullement question de "fermer sa gueule". Donc merci de ne pas sortir *une phrase* hors du contexte pour lui faire dire ce qu'elle ne dit pas. Bref... Si on reste sur ta dfinition, dans ce cas comment appeler la procdure du 49.3 ? La loi Gayssot ? On en parlait sur un autre fil, le fait que l'initiative populaire est absente ? Etc...


Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'emportes. Mon seul propos est que mme s'il est possible de trouver un ou des aspects positifs  un rgime - et  condition de savoir  quel prix et au dtriment de qui -, une dictature reste une dictature. Certes il existe des gradients, mais ce n'est pas parce que notre dmocratie est imparfaite que cela justifie n'importe quoi ailleurs.




> Je rappelle aussi pour la x me fois que le mode de gouvernance d'un pays est le rsultat d'une longue histoire et de culture. Par exemple, un pays avec une histoire tribale ne donnera pas la mme gouvernance qu'un pays avec une histoire comme la ntre. Si on analyse un pays tranger avec notre cadre culturel, ce n'est pas bon. Je ne dis pas a pour excuser une dictature mais pour dire que bien souvent c'est ce que les gens font, ils pratiquent un jugement de valeurs et c'est une erreur.


Le principe de la dictature ne repose pas tant sur un mode de gouvernance que sur le non respect des droits fondamentaux. Ne le prends pas personnellement, mais cette confusion est la pierre angulaire de la rhtorique des dictateurs de tous poils pour justifier leurs exactions :  vous ne pouvez juger pas notre socit plusieurs fois millnaire avec vos conceptions occidentales, et nous imposer vos modles . C'est vrai, pour ce qui est du modle de gouvernement ou des institutions, les exemples de l'Irak et de lAfghanistan montrent suffisamment clairement qu'on ne cre pas une dmocratie et une socit civile ex nihilo, surtout par la force. Par contre, en ce qui concerne les droits fondamentaux, je ne vois pas quel legs historique ou culturel pourrait justifier, au XXI sicle, la torture ou qu'on jette en prison quelqu'un sans procs. Ou alors, cela voudrait dire que selon sa nationalit ou son origine ethnique, on devrait fatalement renoncer aux principes noncs dans la dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'emportes. Mon seul propos est que mme s'il est possible de trouver un ou des aspects positifs  un rgime - et  condition de savoir  quel prix et au dtriment de qui -, une dictature reste une dictature. Certes il existe des gradients, mais ce n'est pas parce que notre dmocratie est imparfaite que cela justifie n'importe quoi ailleurs.
> 
> 
> Le principe de la dictature ne repose pas tant sur un mode de gouvernance que sur le non respect des droits fondamentaux. Ne le prends pas personnellement, mais cette confusion est la pierre angulaire de la rhtorique des dictateurs de tous poils pour justifier leurs exactions :  vous ne pouvez juger pas notre socit plusieurs fois millnaire avec vos conceptions occidentales, et nous imposer vos modles . C'est vrai, pour ce qui est du modle de gouvernement ou des institutions, les exemples de l'Irak et de lAfghanistan montrent suffisamment clairement qu'on ne cre pas une dmocratie et une socit civile ex nihilo, surtout par la force. Par contre, en ce qui concerne les droits fondamentaux, je ne vois pas quel legs historique ou culturel pourrait justifier, au XXI sicle, la torture ou qu'on jette en prison quelqu'un sans procs. Ou alors, cela voudrait dire que selon sa nationalit ou son origine ethnique, on devrait fatalement renoncer aux principes noncs dans la dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme ?


Je ne m'emporte pas, je recadre ce que j'ai crit...

Puisque tu parles des droits de l'homme, je t'invite  lire l'article 16 : "Toute Socit dans laquelle la garantie des Droits n'est pas assure, ni la sparation des Pouvoirs dtermine, n'a point de Constitution.". Ce n'est officiellement plus le cas en France depuis quelques semaines.

Pour les droits fondamentaux, tu amalgames galit devant la loi et torture. Tu peux tre autoritaire en foutant tout le monde en prison sans les torturer par exemple. Autre exemple, tu veux qu'on parle de la "plus grande dmocratie du monde" avec les prisons secrtes ?

Certes une dmocratie imparfaite n'excuse pas une dictature mais tre en dmocratie n'accorde pas non plus le droit de donner des leons, de faire des ingrences ou de se croire suprieur aux autres avec des jugements de valeurs. Autant d'excuse pour aller foutre le bordel dans un pays menaant pour nos intrts, c'tait a mon propos de dpart d'ailleurs et pas trop de parler du dictateur.

----------


## GrandFather

> Puisque tu parles des droits de l'homme, je t'invite  lire l'article 16 : "Toute Socit dans laquelle la garantie des Droits n'est pas assure, ni la sparation des Pouvoirs dtermine, n'a point de Constitution.". Ce n'est officiellement plus le cas en France depuis quelques semaines.


Ah. Bon. D'accord.




> Pour les droits fondamentaux, tu amalgames galit devant la loi et torture. Tu peux tre autoritaire en foutant tout le monde en prison sans les torturer par exemple. Autre exemple, tu veux qu'on parle de la "plus grande dmocratie du monde" avec les prisons secrtes ?


Je n'amalgame rien du tout, ce sont des exemples bass sur deux principes de la dclaration universelle. Mais j'ai peur de comprendre... Si on ne torture pas, c'est moins grave alors ? C'est seulement tre  autoritaire  ? Et pour les USA, on peut en parler ; ils sont suffisamment bas dans les classements annuels des ONG pour ne plus tre cits comme exemple parfait de leur application, mais a ne diminue en rien la validit des principes fondamentaux.




> Certes une dmocratie imparfaite n'excuse pas une dictature mais tre en dmocratie n'accorde pas non plus le droit de donner des leons, de faire des ingrences ou de se croire suprieur aux autres avec des jugements de valeurs. Autant d'excuse pour aller foutre le bordel dans un pays menaant pour nos intrts, c'tait a mon propos de dpart d'ailleurs et pas trop de parler du dictateur.


Oui, vitons de parler des dictateurs, comme a il n'y aura plus aucune raison de  donner des leons ...

----------


## TallyHo

> Je n'amalgame rien du tout, ce sont des exemples bass sur deux principes de la dclaration universelle. Mais j'ai peur de comprendre... Si on ne torture pas, c'est moins grave alors ? C'est seulement tre  autoritaire  ?


Naies pas peur car tu n'as pas compris. Le critre de torture n'est pas li  la dictature, ce n'est mme pas dans sa dfinition. La restriction des droits et/ou le manque d'galit dans les droits le sont. Donc oui, tu as bien fait un amalgame, une extension de dfinition ou un raccourci facile on va dire. Par exemple, tu peux tre emprisonn arbitrairement et ne pas tre tortur, l'un n'entraine pas l'autre.

----------


## GrandFather

> Par exemple, tu peux tre emprisonn arbitrairement et ne pas tre tortur, l'un n'entraine pas l'autre.


Et tre emprisonn arbitrairement, sans souvent connatre  l'avance la dure de la peine, n'est pas assimilable  de la torture mentale ? J'ai peut-tre le raccourci facile, mais tu as la dfinition restrictive...

----------


## TallyHo

Tu essayes de te rattraper aux branches car tu vois ton erreur de lier dictature et torture. On peut tre en dmocratie et tre tortur physiquement ou mentalement. Tout comme on peut tre emprisonn  juste titre mais tre tortur mentalement quand mme.

J'ai beau chercher dans les dfinitions, je ne vois pas la torture comme critre pour une dictature :
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...ictature/25352
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dictat..._contemporains

Je ne scannerais pas la page de l'encyclopdie mais je ne trouve pas non plus ce critre... Si tu as des rfrences  me donner...

----------


## el_slapper

Je profite de ce que ce sujet est couvert par des accusations mutuelles de complotisme pour passer ce lien fort intressant sur ledit complotisme. L'exemple qui est pris tape sur les rpublicains amricains, mais je suis sur qu'on pourrait en trouver d'autres sur les dmocrates, ou nos partis  nous.

La partie la plus importante  mon sens, qui explique la plupart des drapages que nous avons lu en ces lieux :




> Pour le chercheur de Yale, ce qui compte dans ladhsion ou non aux rsultats de la science, cest avant tout le fait de savoir si cela va nous faire sortir ou pas de notre groupe culturel. Si cette adhsion nous exclut de la famille avec laquelle nous nous sentons en communion de pense, il est probable que nous nen prendrons pas le risque parce que cette dissonance cognitive serait difficilement supportable.


D'ou d'ailleurs l'invraisemblable aveuglment que l'on voit sur l'affaire Jaqueline Sauvage. J'essaye toujours d'tre fministe, de protger le faible, etc.... Mais je rappelle que la dfinition lgale de la lgitime dfense, c'est "rponse proportionne  un danger mortel immdiat". Il n'y avait pas danger immdiat(la victime tait tranquillement assise), il n'y avait pas danger mortel(il n'avait pas d'arme, contrairement  la personne qui a tir), et la rponse n'tait pas proportionne(flingue contre coups  mains nues - quand il y en avait). Bref, 0/3 lments qui permettent de dfinir la lgitime dfense. C'est d'ailleurs aussi l'avis de tous les juges et jurs qui sont passs sur cette affaire. Qui ont aussi retenu, et c'est  souligner, de nombreuses circonstances attnuantes, parceque bon, 10 ans pour un assassinat prmdit dans le dos, par une personne connue de la justice(qui l'avait poursuivie pour violence contre une des amantes de son mari), c'est quand mme hyper faible. Le tarif standard, c'est plutt perpet', et avec de la suret.

Mais non, des gens dont je suis idologiquement proche ont appliqu une grille de lecture simpliste et foireuse(dans ce cas : "porteur de pnis mchant doit mourir, bien fait pour sa gueule", c'est aussi binaire et crtin que les dfenseurs des droits des hommes). Et je dis a, j'ai pass ma semaine dernire  dnoncer la phallocratie, mais faut quand mme pas dconner : 3 balles dans le dos, c'est illgal dans tous les cas.

----------


## halaster08

Merci el_slapper pour ce lien, c'est vraiment trs intressant.

----------


## GrandFather

> D'ou d'ailleurs l'invraisemblable aveuglment que l'on voit sur l'affaire Jaqueline Sauvage.


En l'occurrence, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse assimiler les biais cognitifs  l'oeuvre dans la diffusion des thses complotistes avec les prises de position autour de l'affaire Sauvage,  moins de considrer que la Justice est de la Science. Dans ce genre d'affaire trs mdiatise et vhiculant des thmes sensibles auprs de l'opinion, la charge motionnelle est importante et pousse chacun  s'improviser jur d'assise (ce que tu fais un peu d'ailleurs  :;): ). Elle a aussi une dimension politique, que tu voques, qui accentue la polarisation.

Personnellement, selon mon avis profane sur la question, le jugement rendu semblait quitable. La grce prsidentielle me pose elle par contre un vrai problme, car je trouve qu'elle envoie un message trs ambigu  la socit. On voit bien qu'elle est d'abord un geste compassionnel pour la femme battue, mais qu'elle rend lgitime aussi d'une certaine faon un meurtre auquel  t dni par la Justice le statut de lgitime dfense. Et les magistrats ont d'ailleurs raison de protester contre ce qui ressemble  une ngation de la sparation des pouvoirs.

----------


## GPPro

Juste pour dire que cette grce me hrisse le poil galement (mais il me semble avoir dj post l dessus lors d'une des prcdentes tentatives...). Il n'y a pas de lgitime dfense l dedans et tous les jugements sont alls dans ce sens...

Edit : j'avais lu le blog en question ce matin et je pensais lelink aussi mais quand l'auteur a justifi sa comparaison des climato sceptiques aux ngationistes j'ai d nettoyer le vomi sur mon clavier et j'ai oubli de link l'article  ::mouarf::  Bref, mme si on s'adresse  des ttes de mules ce n'est jamais la meilleure faon d'aborder le dbat, le point Godwin est atteint avant mme d'adresser la parole  la partie adverse...

----------


## el_slapper

> Juste pour dire que cette grce me hrisse le poil galement (mais il me semble avoir dj post l dessus lors d'une des prcdentes tentatives...). Il n'y a pas de lgitime dfense l dedans et tous les jugements sont alls dans ce sens...
> 
> Edit : j'avais lu le blog en question ce matin et je pensais le link aussi mais quand l'auteur a justifi sa comparaison des climato sceptiques aux ngationistes j'ai d nettoyer le vomi sur mon clavier et j'ai oubli de link l'article  Bref, mme si on s'adresse  des ttes de mules ce n'est jamais la meilleure faon d'aborder le dbat, le point Godwin est atteint avant mme d'adresser la parole  la partie adverse...


Oui, tous les exemples allaient dans le mme sens. Le mien. C'est pourquoi j'ai tenu  taper sur mon propre camp, histoire d'quilibrer un peu. Les conservateurs sociaux pro-patriarchie n'ont hlas pas le monopole de la connerie.

Sinon, la loi n'est pas de la science, je suis d'accord, mais on y observe les mmes errements : l'application de la loi se fait, et des gens qui n'y comprennent rien, au lieu de se renseigner, prennent parti par principe pour la personne de leur camp. De mme que des MRA enverraient en tle une puise qui se serait dfendue en vrais situation de lgitime dfense, et pour la mme raison : l'appartenance  un camp passe avant toute logique, toute rationalit, toute justice, tout savoir scientifique. Et je n'ose imaginer la pression que notre vnr prsident a du subir avant de prendre sa dcision - et mme aprs.

Je me demande aussi ce qu'en pensent les policiers, eux qui passent leur temps  gueuler que les juges sont trop gentillets dans leurs jugements..... Et qui avaient dj arrt madame Sauvage qui avait suivi et maltrait une maitresse de la future victime.

----------


## Gunny

Au del de cette affaire, je me pose quand mme la question du bien-fond de la grce prsidentielle... C'est une exception bizarre et archaque  la sparation des pouvoirs (surtout depuis que la peine de mort a t abolie), et quand on voit la liste des gracis, franchement ils sont loin de tous la mriter.

----------


## TallyHo

A mon avis, vous vous compliquez trop pour Sauvage... Il n'y a rien  comprendre  part que c'est un geste politique pour donner des bons points  la gauche et pour rallier des voix fministes, droithommistes ou je ne sais quoi d'autre encore (seul Hollande le sait). Je crois qu'il n'y a pas besoin de chercher plus loin...

----------


## Grogro

Ca commence : http://www.lesechos.fr/tech-medias/h...ce-2054239.php

Au tour des cols blancs d'tre frapps d'obsolescence.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Au del de cette affaire, je me pose quand mme la question du bien-fond de la grce prsidentielle... C'est une exception bizarre et archaque  la sparation des pouvoirs (surtout depuis que la peine de mort a t abolie), et quand on voit la liste des gracis, franchement ils sont loin de tous la mriter.


En fait, c'est justement pour les cas d'injustice comme ici... quand la justice aurait dj du librer la prvenue qui bnficiait d'une grce partielle. Mais elle n'en a eu cure et demandait un acte de contrition, d'o l'obligation de recours  la grce prsidentielle.
Il est temps que la justice comprenne qu'elle n'est pas au dessus du droit.

----------


## ManusDei

> En fait, c'est justement pour les cas d'injustice comme ici... quand la justice aurait dj du librer la prvenue qui bnficiait d'une grce partielle.


Je trouve a trs amusant de te retrouver sur la mme ligne que OLF.

----------


## ddoumeche

OLF ?

----------


## ManusDei

Osez le Fminisme, des bourgeoises blanches qui dfendent les droits des femmes (blanches et diplmes surtout) en reprenant les femmes non-blanches ou non-diplmes qui ne sont pas d'accord parce qu'elle ont mieux compris qu'elles ce qu'elles vivaient (oui, je suis pas fan d'OLF).
http://osezlefeminisme.fr

La grande ptition pour librer Jacqueline Sauvage a t lance par une prsidente locale d'OLF, et relaye par tous leurs soutiens mdiatiques, qui sont nombreux.

----------


## Zirak

Au final vu le truc, je trouve cela plutt cohrent (et non pas amusant) qu'il soit sur la mme ligne qu'elles.  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Osez le Fminisme, des bourgeoises blanches qui dfendent les droits des femmes (blanches et diplmes surtout) en reprenant les femmes non-blanches ou non-diplmes qui ne sont pas d'accord parce qu'elle ont mieux compris qu'elles ce qu'elles vivaient (oui, je suis pas fan d'OLF).
> http://osezlefeminisme.fr
> 
> La grande ptition pour librer Jacqueline Sauvage a t lance par une prsidente locale d'OLF.


Je ne connaissait mme pas. Qu'une femme tue son mari violent & incestueux ne me choque pas, elle avait un mobile lgitime et puis il faut bien payer l'addition... vu que les forces de l'ordre et la justice sont trop dfaillantes.

----------


## Invit

> En fait, c'est justement pour les cas d'injustice comme ici... quand la justice aurait dj du librer la prvenue qui bnficiait d'une grce partielle.


Non, la grce partielle lui permettait de demander une remise en libert plus tt (vu que la grce partielle raccourcit la peine), mais ne lui garantissait pas de l'obtenir. Hollande a choisi cette solution parce qu'il tait certain qu'elle l'obtiendrait et que comme a, a ne faisait pas trop monarque qui dcide de la libert de quelqu'un. Pas de bol.
Au final il a vraiment d faire le monarque.

Mais que l'excutif puisse juger ( tort et  raison) que le pouvoir judiciaire a mal fait son boulot et passer outre, dans une dmocratie moderne a pose un gros problme.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je ne connaissait mme pas. Qu'une femme tue son mari violent & incestueux ne me choque pas, elle avait un mobile lgitime et puis il faut bien payer l'addition... vu que les forces de l'ordre et la justice sont trop dfaillantes.


Sauf qu'on a aucune preuve qu'il ait t violent et incestueux. Par contre on a des preuves que sa femme tait violente, une matresse de son mari avait du se planquer au commissariat car elle la poursuivait avec un fusil.

Les forces de l'ordre et la justice ont besoin d'tre saisies pour agir, elles ne l'ont jamais t.

----------


## Invit

> Les forces de l'ordre et la justice ont besoin d'tre saisies pour agir, elles ne l'ont jamais t.


Dans la majorit des cas, elles ne le sont pas, parce qu'effectivement elles sont dfaillantes. Il n'existe  ma connaissance aucune mesure d'urgence (ou alors, elle n'est jamais applique) permettant de protger une femme et ses enfants efficacement (c'est--dire en dehors des foyers d'accueil, que la plupart des gens refusent catgoriquement, et ce serait mon cas galement) et de manire immdiate. Je ne dfend pas Jacqueline Sauvage en particulier,  vrai dire je ne me suis jamais intresse au dossier, mais il faut tre conscient que ce sont des situations trs compliques. Dans tous les cas que j'ai connus, la femme appelle les flics une fois, les flics arrivent 2 h 30 plus tard, disent qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire puisqu'il n'y a pas flagrant dlit, le type pte un plomb parce que sa femme a appel les flics, la femme n'appelle plus les flics.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, la grce partielle lui permettait de demander une remise en libert plus tt (vu que la grce partielle raccourcit la peine), mais ne lui garantissait pas de l'obtenir. Hollande a choisi cette solution parce qu'il tait certain qu'elle l'obtiendrait et que comme a, a ne faisait pas trop monarque qui dcide de la libert de quelqu'un. Pas de bol.
> Au final il a vraiment d faire le monarque.
> 
> Mais que l'excutif puisse juger ( tort et  raison) que le pouvoir judiciaire a mal fait son boulot et passer outre, dans une dmocratie moderne a pose un gros problme.


Quelle importance que cela fasse monarque ou pas ? on parle de la libert d'une femme victime d'injustice pendant 40 ans, pas des pages people de Closer.
Le gros problme, c'est que la justice se fait pas son travail. Et qu'au final, le Hollande est pass une nouvelle fois pour un impuissant

----------


## ManusDei

> Dans la majorit des cas, elles ne le sont pas, parce qu'effectivement elles sont dfaillantes.


Oui, mais dans ce cas particulier l'histoire du mari violent et incestueux est particulirement douteuse.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour revenir au sujet en titre, pour ceux que le changement intresse ... suivez cette campagne

----------


## ManusDei

Au del du nom je trouve la situation magique.
La candidate "citoyenne" qui a gagn est lue ( Rennes, pas dans un bled paum) et prsidente d'une association d'lus.
Mme si elle n'est pas encarte son profil est plus politis que le mien  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Mme si elle n'est pas encarte son profil est plus politis que le mien


J'ai juste t lire l'article du Figaro, voil ce qu'elle prend dans les commentaires, et y'en a pleins qui se plaignent du fait que cela soit une inconnue avec pas suffisamment d'exprience politique, et qui insinuent qu'il vaut mieux continuer de voter pour les vieux de la vieille habituels. 

Le changement, c'est pas maintenant.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Pour revenir au sujet en titre, pour ceux que le changement intresse ... suivez cette campagne


Son programme est bien. Par contre c'est exactement le mme que Mlenchon. Il manque juste l'impt confiscatoire au dessus de 400k qui n'a de toute faon aucune chance d'tre mis en place.

Ce que j'aime bien, c'est que LaPrimaire.org utilise le systme de vote par mentions dont j'avais parl il y a quelques temps.
https://articles.laprimaire.org/r%C3...394#.yfak8mlha

50% de trs bien et quasiment 75% qui lui ont attribu au moins la mention bien, c'est un trs bon score. Par contre 30 000 votants seulement, je ne vois pas trop comment elle pourra avoir ses signatures. Tout est vraiment fait pour liminer les petits candidats. Et quand bien mme elle aura un temps de parole ridicule de l'ordre de Cheminade ou Asselineau.

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai juste t lire l'article du Figaro, voil ce qu'elle prend dans les commentaires


En mme temps elle est de gauche, lus sur sur liste EELV - FdG.

----------


## Grogro

> En mme temps elle est de gauche, lus sur sur liste EELV - FdG.


Effectivement. Tu parles d'un renouvellement donc. Et a va tre difficile d'exister entre Jadot et Mlenchon.

Edit : dans la srie "le changement c'est maintenant", je demande le nouveau candidat des mdias le banquier Macron. 

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...49_823448.html

_"Plus tonnant, la journaliste Laurence Ham, 50 ans, va galement rejoindre lquipe de campagne de M. Macron, dont elle devrait devenir lune des porte-parole. Correspondante de Canal+ et di-Tl  Washington, Mme Ham a suivi les deux campagnes de Barack Obama. Elle tait lune des rares journalistes franaises, avec ceux du Monde et de lAgence France-Presse (AFP),  tre accrdite  la Maison Blanche.  Aprs vingt-trois ans passs aux Etats-Unis, elle avait envie de faire autre chose et elle nous a propos ses services, explique-t-on  En marche !. Elle a une exprience de linternational qui sera prcieuse. "_

CQFD.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Sauf qu'on a aucune preuve qu'il ait t violent et incestueux. Par contre on a des preuves que sa femme tait violente, une matresse de son mari avait du se planquer au commissariat car elle la poursuivait avec un fusil.
> 
> Les forces de l'ordre et la justice ont besoin d'tre saisies pour agir, elles ne l'ont jamais t.


J'aime beaucoup, le sujet de dpart, le complotisme, on en arrive  une affaire qui n'a un peu juste rien  voir, et finalement si, il n'y aurait aucune preuve que le mari ait t violent et incestueux. Sjours aux urgences, tmoignages des enfants, tout a ce ne sont pas des preuves, enfin si, mais surement fabriques par ces fourbes de OLF afin de pouvoir tuer librement n'importe quel homme ! On en revient finalement aux thorie du complot.
C'est vrai que la police n'a pas t prvenue...et comme toujours, ceux qui ne se sont jamais pench sur les violences conjugales ne comprennent pas a et donc minimise les actes subis...dommage que les chiffres de mort suite aux violences parlent d'eux-mme...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Au cas o certains remettraient en cause l'existence des violences conjugales

----------


## ManusDei

> Sjours aux urgences, tmoignages des enfants, tout a ce ne sont pas des preuves, enfin si, mais surement fabriques par ces fourbes de OLF afin de pouvoir tuer librement n'importe quel homme !


http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2016/02/03/De-grce
https://laplumedaliocha.wordpress.co...te-judiciaire/

@Jon Shannow : Je remet en cause l'existence des violences conjugales (ou plutt le fait qu'elles aient t  sens unique) pour ce cas prcis.

----------


## Invit

> Sjours aux urgences, tmoignages des enfants, tout a ce ne sont pas des preuves, enfin si, mais surement fabriques par ces fourbes de OLF afin de pouvoir tuer librement n'importe quel homme ! On en revient finalement aux thorie du complot.


Elle a t reconnue coupable par deux cours d'assises, 15 jurs et 6 juges. Donc toute ces personnes auraient  deux reprises ignor ces preuves (qui n'existent pas au fait, cf l'extrait d'Eolas ci dessous) et l'ont dclar coupable pour... on sait pas trop quelles raisons, vu que l'opinion publique est de sont ct.
Au passage, la peine encourue pour meurtre avec prmditation c'est perpte. Or, s'il n'a t requis que 10 ans c'est bien que des circonstances attnuantes ont t retenues. Et malgr sa dfense catastrophique de "coup de fusil dans le dos en tat de lgitime dfense". Srieux, comment un avocat professionnel peut se dire que a va passer ?




> Parce que lexamen des faits provoque quelques accrocs  ce rcit mouvant. Sans refaire lensemble du procs, le rcit des faits prsent par laccuse lors de son interpellation a t battu en brche par lenqute (aucune trace des violences quelle prtendait avoir subi juste avant, hormis une trace  la lvre, aucune trace dans son sang du somnifre quelle prtendait avoir pris, lheure des faits ne correspond pas aux tmoignages recueillis). De mme, sil est tabli que Norbert Marot tait colrique et prompt  insulter, les violences physiques quil aurait commises nont pas t tablies avec certitude. Si laccuse et ses trois filles ont affirm leur ralit, en dehors de ce cercle familial, aucun voisin na jamais vu de coups ni de traces de coups, et les petits-enfants de laccuse ont dclar navoir jamais vu leur grand-pre tre physiquement violent avec leur grand-mre. Aucune plainte na jamais t dpose, que ce soit pour violences ou pour viol. Une des filles du couple expliquera avoir fugu  17 ans pour aller porter plainte, mais avoir finalement drob le procs verbal et lavoir brl dans les toilettes de la gendarmerie. Mais aucun compte-rendu dincident na t retrouv. De mme, le portrait de Jacqueline Sauvage, femme sous emprise et trop effraye pour porter plainte et appeler  laide ne correspond pas au comportement de laccuse, qui a par exemple poursuivi en voiture une maitresse de son mari qui a d se rfugier  la gendarmerie, qui a t dcrite comme autoritaire et rfractaire  lautorit des autres par ladministration pnitentiaire durant son incarcration. Une voisine a mme dclar  la barre avoir vu Jacqueline Sauvage gifler son mari. Dernier argument invoqu par les soutiens de laccus : le suicide du fils du couple, la veille des faits, qui aurait pu faire basculer Jacqueline Sauvage, mais il est tabli quelle ne la appris quaprs avoir abattu son mari. Ajoutons que le fusil en question tait celui de Jacqueline Sauvage, qui pratiquait la chasse.





> Au cas o certains remettraient en cause l'existence des violences conjugales





> Le problme de laffaire Sauvage, cest quon choisit la mauvaise personne pour dfendre le bon combat.


Tout est dit dans cette phrase.

On est totalement dans le biais de confirmation : on voudrait que sa version soit vraie parce que c'est important de lutter contre les violences faites aux femmes, donc on croit  cette femme qui aurait vcu 40 ans de calvaire avant de craquer. Le problme c'est que la vrit est beaucoup plus nuance.

----------


## Grogro

Justice aux ordres, justice corrompue : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/soc...e_1868132.html

"L'avocat de Guy Wildenstein, ancien soutien actif de l'UMP, lev au rang de commandeur de la Lgion d'honneur pendant la prsidence de Nicolas Sarkozy"

Comme par hasard hein.  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'aime beaucoup, le sujet de dpart, le complotisme, on en arrive  une affaire qui n'a un peu juste rien  voir, et finalement si, il n'y aurait aucune preuve que le mari ait t violent et incestueux. Sjours aux urgences, tmoignages des enfants, tout a ce ne sont pas des preuves, enfin si, mais surement fabriques par ces fourbes de OLF afin de pouvoir tuer librement n'importe quel homme ! On en revient finalement aux thorie du complot.
> C'est vrai que la police n'a pas t prvenue...et comme toujours, ceux qui ne se sont jamais pench sur les violences conjugales ne comprennent pas a et donc minimise les actes subis...dommage que les chiffres de mort suite aux violences parlent d'eux-mme...


L'affaire Sauvage est donc un complot gynarchique contre le _pater famillia_. C'tait lui la victime de violence conjugale, de la part d'une femme jalouse maladive qui lui trouvait des maitresses partout, le gifla le en public (j'en frmis encore  ::calim2:: ) et qui dcida de l'abattre dans un acte de dmence. Habile manipulatrice, elle suggra  ses filles qu'elles avaient toute t abuses, alors qu'il n'en tait rien puisque la justice n'en trouve nulle trace... malheureusement, le procureur ne trouva pas de preuve qu'elle eu pouss son gendre au suicide.

Heureusement que le Roi a tranch.

----------


## Grogro

> Heureusement que le Roi a tranch.


D'habitude, en France, on tranche plutt le roi.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

Personne pour parler de la primaire de la gauche du PS ?  ::): 

3.8 millions de spectateurs, correct sans tre transcendant. Moins bien que la prcdente, -1.1 millions. Et surtout moins bien que leurs opposants de droite avec 5.6 millions. L'audimat n'est pas le vote mais quand mme... Est ce que a ne marque pas un certain dsintrt des gens pour les socialos ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'habitude, en France, on tranche plutt le roi.


Exagration, on n'a dcapit qu'une seule sa trs sainte majest, et c'est dans la moyenne europenne (Charles Ier dcapit en 1649 par le tyran antipapiste Oliver Crownell.. a qui nous devons la naissance d'Isral d'ailleurs).
Bref, on ne tranche pas plus le roi qu'ailleurs... mme si le roi signifie ici le Pouvoir  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Personne pour parler de la primaire du PS ?


Ils ont essay de rester discret.
Il n'y a pas eu un gros tapage comme pour les primaires de la droite.

Je suis press de voir Valls se faire dgager.
Si il gagne les primaires je serais du...

----------


## Grogro

Dans la srie "les temps changent". Certes rien de neuf si ce n'est la confirmation de ce que nous sentions dj depuis 2-3 ans : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualites/20...ctionnisme.php

64% pour le oui. Quotidien de rfrence de la droite franaise. Anciennement, le temple de la pense unique librale et atlantiste sous Chirac et Sarko. Pas mal.

----------


## TallyHo

> Primaire PS: audience divise par deux pour le deuxime dbat
> 
> Le deuxime dbat de la primaire socialiste largie a t suivi par 1,745 million de tlspectateurs en moyenne sur BFMTV et iTELE dimanche en dbut de soire, soit la moiti de l'audience du premier dbat jeudi dernier, selon des chiffres de Mdiamtrie.
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/prim...2097487_20.php


 ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dans la srie "les temps changent". Certes rien de neuf si ce n'est la confirmation de ce que nous sentions dj depuis 2-3 ans : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualites/20...ctionnisme.php
> 
> 64% pour le oui. Quotidien de rfrence de la droite franaise. Anciennement, le temple de la pense unique librale et atlantiste sous Chirac et Sarko. Pas mal.


Je l'ai achet ce matin, les articles sont assez cruels : "_ci-gt le PS_", "_Les socialistes pris dans l'tau Macron-Mlenchon_", "_Mlenchon carte toute ide de rapprochement avec le PS_".. par contre cela fait quelques annes qu'ils ont chang de credo et sont protectionnistes.
Je voulais lire les propositions des candidats mais au final, j'ai juste retenu ceci :
"l'Europe oui mais non mais oui, soyons fermes dans nos valeurs"
"Lgalisons le canabis"
"Fermons le nuclaire au plus vite"

A part Benoit avec son revenu universel  350 milliards, lui m'a bien fait rire. En virant toute la fonction publique et en dremboursant les soins dentaires, c'est jouable. Ca relancerait la consommation ceci dit, Mlenchon a du soucis  se faire  ::mouarf:: 

Est-ce que quelqu'un les a suivit dimanche ?

----------


## r0d

> [...] le nouveau candidat des mdias le banquier Macron.


Tous les matins, en buvant mon caf, je jette un coup dil rapide  la page d'accueil de lemonde.fr.
Depuis environ 2 mois, il n'y a pas un jour, j'insiste, pas un jour, sans que Macron n'apparaisse au moins une fois sur cette page d'accueil. On est pas loin d'atteindre le niveau de Sarkozy lors de sa premire campagne.
C'est tellement flagrant, que j'en arrive  me demander s'il n'y aurait pas un accord entre la direction du Monde et l'quipe de Macron. Un truc du style: "vous faites en sorte que Macron soit constamment, d'une faon ou d'une autre, en page d'accueil de votre site, et nous on vous fournis des infos d'en haut de l'tat".
Arf... j'espre que je ne suis pas atteint de complotite, maladie bien plus dangereuse et virale que la grippe...  ::aie:: 

Note: si je jette un coup dil quotidien au monde.fr, c'est juste pour rester  jour des proccupations de la presse bourgeoise. Lorsque je veux de l'information, je vais ailleurs, bien videmment.

----------


## ManusDei

Tu n'es pas le seul, j'ai vu passer une ptition pour demander  la presse et  la tl d'arrter les publi-communiqu sur Macron.

Mais dis-toi qu'il y a pire... ses groupies. Qui bien entendu ne veulent pas parler du programme, te demandent (quand tu as l'outrecuidance de dire que son programme te plat pas) si tu prfres Fillon avec un ton "c'est Macron ou la peste" alors que pour moi Macron/Fillon c'est  peu prs le mme programme conomique.

----------


## TallyHo

> Arf... j'espre que je ne suis pas atteint de complotite, maladie bien plus dangereuse et virale que la grippe...


C'est vident qu'il a les mdias et l'lite avec lui. Macron c'est Rotschild, Drahi, Attali entre autres... Ca devrait tre le dernier candidat pour qui voter si on veut viter une France compltement sous influence... Dj que ce n'est pas glorieux sur ce point l mais lui nous achvera...

----------


## r0d

> C'est vident qu'il a les mdias et l'lite avec lui. Macron c'est Rotschild, Drahi, Attali entre autres...


Oui c'est vident. Il est le candidat des mdias, nous le savons et c'est pas rcent.
Mais c'est le ct systmatique de son apparition sur la page d'accueil du monde.fr qui m'interpelle. On dirait que c'est rgl prcisment, comme une sorte de charte. Un algorithme. Je sais pas, je trouve a troublant.

----------


## r0d

Bon c'est dcid, moi ds ce soir, je ressors ce bouquin de ma bibliothque et je me le relis.
Juste pour le lol: ma bibliothque c'est un carton qui traine dans un coin de mon appart et qui contient une trentaine de bouquins seulement. Bon par contre, pas n'importe lesquels  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Oui c'est vident. Il est le candidat des mdias, nous le savons et c'est pas rcent.
> Mais c'est le ct systmatique de son apparition sur la page d'accueil du monde.fr qui m'interpelle. On dirait que c'est rgl prcisment, comme une sorte de charte. Un algorithme. Je sais pas, je trouve a troublant.


J'ai lu ce matin que l'innarrable Kouchner vient de lui apporter son soutien, au cas o certains auraient encore des doutes au sujet de Macron. Ralliement limpide qui se passe de commentaires quant aux commanditaires de Macron.

Moi, le mpris de classe me hrisse toujours autant le poil. 

Une autre information d'actualit : http://www.lemonde.fr/famille-vie-pr...7_1654468.html

J'en profite pour citer une autre information qui n'a pas du tout t mise en avant jusqu' prsent :
"Lautre grand enseignement du bilan est laugmentation de lesprance de vie, qui repart  la hausse, aprs une anne 2015 marque par un recul indit. Lesprance gagne, en 2016, 0,3 anne pour les hommes comme pour les femmes, ce qui compense la perte de 2015. Une surmortalit lie  une pidmie de grippe,  un vaccin inadapt et  un pisode de canicule avait alors eu lieu."

Or en 2015, ce recul indit avait reu une attention mdiatique et politique fracassante. D'aucuns, et je suis le premier  plaider coupable, y avaient vu un signe des plus alarmants. Voire un signe de dcadence, un de plus.
Pourquoi cette diffrence de mdiatisation par rapport  l'information symtrique ? Nous avons, en quelque sorte, un biais de ngativit par rapport  l'information. Je ne me l'explique pas, mais j'avais lu des tudes  ce sujet. J'essaye de retrouver a si j'y pense.

PS : moi ma bibliothque, c'est plutt une trentaine de cartons dans un coin de mon appart, mais je ne prtend pas tre sain d'esprit.  ::aie:: 

Edith : Quasiment le mme article avec quelques donnes supplmentaires sur le site du Figaro. http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...ux-en-2016.php

Les points d'intrts sur la courbe sont notables. On voit que l'effondrement de la natalit est impressionnant au cours des annes 70. Le pic intervient mme quelques annes avant le choc ptrolier. La lgalisation de l'avortement ne semble pas non plus avoir induit une inflexion de la baisse (la pente est la mme), ce qui me laisse penser que le nombre d'avortements clandestins devait tre phnomnal avant la loi Veil, donc c'tait un vrai dsastre de sant publique. A premire vue, cela invalide totalement une hypothse trs prise des milieux cathos tradis et d'extrme droite. 

Il y a eu des tudes sur cette crise dmographique des annes 70 ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Il est le candidat des mdias, nous le savons et c'est pas rcent.


Qui est "nous" ? Des travailleurs du numrique connects  plusieurs sources d'infos ou Mme Michu avec le 20h ? Parce que quand j'entends parler autour de moi, je n'ai vraiment pas l'impression que c'est un sentiment partag en gnral...

----------


## GrandFather

> Qui est "nous" ? Des travailleurs du numrique connects  plusieurs sources d'infos ou Mme Michu avec le 20h ? Parce que quand j'entends parler autour de moi, je n'ai vraiment pas l'impression que c'est un sentiment partag en gnral...


Ben, on peut dj inclure  peu prs tout le reste de la classe politique franaise, a fait du monde... Ils rlent, avec quelque raison, sur la tribune complaisamment offerte par les mdias  quelqu'un qui n'est qu'un candidat lambda, sans programme prcis, et qui n'a jusqu'ici dcroch aucun mandat lectif.

Les mmes raisons qui font que la presse s'y intresse ; dsol de vous dcevoir, les gars, mais y'a pas de complot du conglomrat  mdiatico-financiro-politique  pour le faire lire : les mdias en parlent parce qu'il fait vendre, la posture d'outsider a plutt la cote auprs du public en ce moment...

----------


## TallyHo

> dsol de vous dcevoir, les gars, mais y'a pas de complot du conglomrat  mdiatico-financiro-politique  pour le faire lire : les mdias en parlent parce qu'il fait vendre, la posture d'outsider a plutt la cote auprs du public en ce moment...


Il y a de a mais il y a aussi un groupe d'individus lis entre eux qui le soutient... C'est sur que ce n'est pas un complot d'tat mais il y a clairement une manoeuvre faite par des lites qui ont un intrt commun  le pousser.

----------


## r0d

> Les mmes raisons qui font que la presse s'y intresse ; dsol de vous dcevoir, les gars, mais y'a pas de complot du conglomrat  mdiatico-financiro-politique  pour le faire lire : les mdias en parlent parce qu'il fait vendre, la posture d'outsider a plutt la cote auprs du public en ce moment...


J'y crois moyennement  cette bonne vieille excuse du "il fait vendre".
Besancenot, avec son franc-parler et sa bonne bouille, faisait vendre. Pourtant il tait royalement oubli par les mdias.
Mlanchon fait vendre, certainement plus que Macron, et son parti est actuellement devant celui de Macron (dans les sondages), pourtant il a une exposition mdiatique (en dehors de ses propres mdias) ridicule  ct de Macron.

Il ne s'agit pas de voir des complots partout, car cela nous vite de rflchir. Mais il ne faut pas non plus verser dans l'excs inverse, et croire que tout est transparent et que les puissants ne font pas des accords entre eux. Il s'agit parfois d'accords tacites, il s'agit alors gnralement de comportement de classe. Mais parfois il y a des accords concrets.
J'ai travaill, pendant quelques annes, dans le domaine du data mining. Je collaborais, entres autres, avec l'OLAF, pour trouver les cas de corruption dans la communaut europenne. Le petit monde des politiques et des riches industriels n'est pas un monde de gentils bisounours qui s'vertuent  faire fonctionner l'conomie du pays pour que a profite  tout le monde. Et ce petit peuple (petit en nombre) possde une arme de destruction massive qui l'aide  asseoir sa position dominante: les mdias. Pourquoi penses-tu que tous les capitalistes les plus riches de la plante investissent tant dans les mdias, alors que c'est un bizzness peu ou pas rentable?

"Ni rire ni pleurer, mais comprendre", crivait Spinoza. Si je suis venu vous parler de a aujourd'hui, c'est parce qu'il y a quelque chose que je trouve troublant et que je ne comprend pas.
Pendant la campagne prsidentielle aux USA, Trump tait, de trs loin, le plus prsent sur la page d'accueil du monde.fr. Bernie Sanders tait quasiment absent (de l'ordre de 2 ou 3% des papiers), alors qu'il s'en est fallu de peu, de trs peu, pour qu'il fusse le candidat dmocrate. Dans le cas de las campagne des USA, je veux bien accepter l'argument du "parce qu'il fait vendre". Mais l'apparition de papiers sur Trump tait erratique: un jour il y avait 3 articles, un jour 1, etc, et a dpendait de l'actualit.
Concernant Macron, c'est exactement et prcisment 1 article par jour, mme si l'actualit ne le lgitime pas. Celui d'aujourd'hui: "Jean-Marc Borello, latout social dEmmanuel Macron". Le truc sorti du panier, dont tout le monde se fiche, qui date de la fin de l'anne dernire, c'est  croire que a a t crit  l'avance.

Enfin bref, je trouve que c'est douteux, et je vous en fait part. Je n'affirme rien, je pose la question, navement.
Voir des complots partout est une preuve de paresse. Mais l'inverse galement.

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a eu des tudes sur cette crise dmographique des annes 70 ?


Sans vouloir citer _mon_ exprience (_ce que je vais me faire reprocher _ ) je dirais cependant que dans la majorit des femmes de mon ge et de la dizaine > (_celles qui avaient 20 ans en 68_) que je connais, elles ont entre 0 et 2 enfants max... Celles d'ducation / travail plus intellectuel en moyenne 0, celles niveau plus ouvier / manuel 2 max.. 

Entre risques et cots de l'avortement (_interdit. Obliges d'aller en Suisse, aux Pays-Bas, ou en catimini en France avec des toubibs (mecs) qui n'arrtaient pas de les culpabiliser ("c'est beau un enfant", "c'est fait pour a, une femme",) ou de les humilier ("vous tes bien foutue")_,_ pour souvent de 2  3 mois de salaire en cot.._ ), et le traumatisme qui s'en suit quand tu es paria de la socit officielle, prise de conscience de la libert du corps, checs des mthodes Ogino (_une de mes soeurs, ma copine, etc etc.._),  la transmission des mres sur l'horreur des "faiseuses d'anges" avec aiguilles  tricoter, ou la dpression (_ventuellement toute leur vie_) d'avoir des enfants non dsirs, cumul  la libration sexuelle, les communauts, le mouvement contre la Guerre du Vietnam, et aussi avec la perce du Planning Familial et des infos sur la contraception, plus la volont trs rpandue de briser le carcan infirmire/secrtaire/institutrice, c'est une tendance de fond (_et a a t pareil en Amrique du Nord, US ou Canada, en Allemagne, en Italie..._)

Dans mon milieu, la majorit des femmes de mon ge et de la dizaine > (_de 53 70 ans aujourd'hui_) n'ont pas d'enfants, en France autant qu'au Canada, Allemagne ou Italie. Et pour celles qui en ont, c'est souvent suite  un "accident"...

----------


## GrandFather

> J'y crois moyennement  cette bonne vieille excuse du "il fait vendre".


Je crois que tu n'as pas vraiment conscience de l'tat lamentable dans lequel se trouvent les mdias  mainstreams  (en gros, presse crite et tlvision) aujourd'hui, que ce soit conomiquement et, par voie de consquence, ditorialement. Sur le plan de l'information politique, ils se font tailler de grosses croupires par les rseaux sociaux et les blogs, et ils se sentent obligs de suivre les tendances, quitte  les accentuer.

Et en l'occurrence, j'ai du mal  croire que Le Monde roule pour Macron ; Mathieu Pigasse, propritaire du journal avec Niel et Berg, n'est pas vraiment un de ses potes...

----------


## TallyHo

> Et en l'occurrence, j'ai du mal  croire que Le Monde roule pour Macron ; Mathieu Pigasse, propritaire du journal avec Niel et Berg, n'est pas vraiment un de ses potes...


Berg est de gauche, Pigasse aussi, Niel je le cerne moins bien... Si tu as un 2me tour Fillon vs Macron, tu crois qu'ils vont soutenir qui malgr leurs diffrents ? Plus gnralement, tu penses qu'un banquier ne va pas en soutenir un autre ? Tu crois qu'un gauchiste qui a les mmes amis que le candidat ne va pas le soutenir ? Les diffrents se ngocieront, voila tout... Dans l'lite, les ennemis d'hier sont les amis de demain et inversement, ces gens l n'ont aucune morale et aucun remord...




> Sans vouloir citer _mon_ exprience (_ce que je vais me faire reprocher _ )


Tut tut... Tu peux exposer un cas personnel ou un exemple. Ce qui est reproch, c'est quand la personne en fait une gnralit  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

> Berg est de gauche, Pigasse aussi, Niel je le cerne moins bien... Si tu as un 2me tour Fillon vs Macron, tu crois qu'ils vont soutenir qui malgr leurs diffrents ? Plus gnralement, tu penses qu'un banquier ne va pas en soutenir un autre ? Tu crois qu'un gauchiste qui a les mmes amis que le candidat ne va pas le soutenir ? Les diffrents se ngocieront, voila tout... Dans l'lite, les ennemis d'hier sont les amis de demain et inversement, ces gens l n'ont aucune morale et aucun remord...


tre  de gauche  est un peu vague... La Gauche, et pas seulement franaise, traverse aujourd'hui une telle crise identitaire et idologique qu'elle ne constitue pas un point de ralliement irrsistible pouvant transcender tous les diffrends. D'autre part, je n'adhre pas au strotype cul de  l'lite  absolument prte  tout pour accder au pouvoir ; elle est soumise comme tout un chacun aux passions humaines, et  ce titre l'intgrit et la rancune tenace y sont reprsents, avec la bassesse et la compromission.

----------


## Ryu2000

De mon point de vue il n'y a plus de confrontation Droite / Gauche.
a fait longtemps que c'est la mme chose.

Que tu mettes le PS ou l'UMP au pouvoir c'est quasi la mme chose...

Hollande est all chercher Macron pour le mettre dans son gouvernement et il tait pas du tout de gauche.
Aujourd'hui ils en ont plus rien  foutre.

----------


## Grogro

> Berg est de gauche, Pigasse aussi, Niel je le cerne moins bien... Si tu as un 2me tour Fillon vs Macron, tu crois qu'ils vont soutenir qui malgr leurs diffrents ? Plus gnralement, tu penses qu'un banquier ne va pas en soutenir un autre ? Tu crois qu'un gauchiste qui a les mmes amis que le candidat ne va pas le soutenir ? Les diffrents se ngocieront, voila tout... Dans l'lite, les ennemis d'hier sont les amis de demain et inversement, ces gens l n'ont aucune morale et aucun remord...


Il n'a pas tort pour autant.

Si Berg, Niel et Pigasse partagent exactement la mme idologie librale-libertaire que Macron, et sont issus du mme moule, Niel et Drahi (le commanditaire de Macron donc) sont rivaux. Pourtant, le constat de r0d est sans appel et je l'ai observ galement : Jupp tant hors jeu et faute de candidat naturel socialope, l'Immonde roule effectivement pour Macron et Valls doit bien tirer la gueule. C'est tout de mme loin d'tre aussi grossier et massif que la premire campagne de Sarko.

----------


## Invit

> Et en l'occurrence, j'ai du mal  croire que Le Monde roule pour Macron ; Mathieu Pigasse, propritaire du journal avec Niel et Berg, n'est pas vraiment un de ses potes...


Pas besoin qu'ils soient potes. Macron est le candidat qui servira le mieux leurs intrts, a va pas plus loin.
Quand t'es un Xavier Niel, il vaut mieux un Macron au pouvoir qui filera des avantages de ouf aux chefs d'entreprises, notamment aux startups, qui dfend Uber, qu'un Fillon qui dit que sans lui il n'y aurait pas Internet en France. D'ailleurs a a d bien le faire marrer a  Niel, lui qui a lanc la premire box et qui a contribu  la dmocratisation du haut dbit en cassant les prix.




> Il y a eu des tudes sur cette crise dmographique des annes 70 ?


Les femmes qui travaillent de plus en plus ? Et a a t compens par les immigrs qui font plus d'enfants que les autres ? D'ailleurs je serais curieux de voir les chiffres de la natalit si on sort des stats les immigrs, pour voir si la population continuerait de crotre sans eux.
a a l'air plus ou moins gnralis en Europe. En Allemagne ils sont vraiment mal, d'o la politique migratoire de Merkel.

Transition toute trouve pour parler du Royaume-Unis. May a confirm hier qu'il y aurait bien un Brexit et pas qu' moiti : sortie du march commun, diminution de l'immigration, etc.
http://www.lemonde.fr/referendum-sur...5_4872498.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> May a confirm hier qu'il y aurait bien un Brexit et pas qu' moiti : sortie du march commun, diminution de l'immigration, etc.


Il y a longtemps que le Brexit est confirm ^^
La diminution de l'immigration fut une des principales motivation pour les Britanniques de sortir de l'UE.

Parce qu'une fois sortie de l'UE, ils n'auront plus  laisser les gars de l'UE entrer chez eux.
Et comme le Royaume Uni c'est arrang avec la France pour que la Douane UK se trouve en France, ils sont tranquille pour le filtrage.
Ils se pointent  Calais ou je sais pas o, ils tudient les dossiers et font leur slection des immigrs accept.

Le truc chiant c'est que la France s'occupe du stockage des migrants...
Je ne sais pas combien l'UK nous paie, mais a intrt  tre beaucoup.

a doit sappeler "Les accords du Touquet".

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il n'a pas tort pour autant.
> 
> Si Berg, Niel et Pigasse partagent exactement la mme idologie librale-libertaire que Macron, et sont issus du mme moule, Niel et Drahi (le commanditaire de Macron donc) sont rivaux. Pourtant, le constat de r0d est sans appel et je l'ai observ galement : Jupp tant hors jeu et faute de candidat naturel socialope, l'Immonde roule effectivement pour Macron et Valls doit bien tirer la gueule. C'est tout de mme loin d'tre aussi grossier et massif que la premire campagne de Sarko.


Oui et on nous refait le coup de la rvolution culturelle, les franais ayant le QI politique oscillant entre l'huitre et l'adolescent pubre.


"Je vous ai choisis, pour porter la R-vo-lution, les franais en marche"
...
Bref, ca sent le caca maoste recycl. Si des micronistes me lisent, dsol mais c'est cela

----------


## ddoumeche

> tre  de gauche  est un peu vague... La Gauche, et pas seulement franaise, traverse aujourd'hui une telle crise identitaire et idologique qu'elle ne constitue pas un point de ralliement irrsistible pouvant transcender tous les diffrends. D'autre part, je n'adhre pas au strotype cul de  l'lite  absolument prte  tout pour accder au pouvoir ; elle est soumise comme tout un chacun aux passions humaines, et  ce titre l'intgrit et la rancune tenace y sont reprsents, avec la bassesse et la compromission.


Qu'est ce que la gauche ?

----------


## Grogro

Ca concerne les USA, mais cela pourrait aussi nous concerner vu les bouleversements intressants des circuits de distribution et de consommation. Les temples du veau d'or que sont les _malls_ dmesurs tats-uniens ferment les uns aprs les autres, rduisent la voilure dans le meilleur des cas, ou parfois, tombent en ruine : http://www.lopinion.fr/edition/econo...lus-mal-117686

On y apprend tout de mme qu'en dpit de la forte baisse depuis le pic : _"les surfaces commerciales compares au nombre dhabitants demeurent les plus importantes du monde. 2,2 m2 par habitants,  comparer avec 1,5 m2 au Canada, selon les estimations du cabinet Morningstar. En France, pour lquipement de la maison et de la personne, ces surfaces de vente sont infrieures  1 m2 par habitant"_
Comme quoi, on est tout de mme loin d'un effondrement. C'est simplement comme redescendre sur terre aprs une bulle. Et l c'est intressant de comparer le traitement de la mme information entre deux sources. Car depuis quelques annes, cette dynamique qui est perue comme un effondrement de la consommation (en faisant parfois un parallle avec le Baltic Dry Index), est narr d'une faon apocalyptique par des blogs co US un peu sensationnalistes et trs connus comme Zero Hedge ou the economic collapse. Traduit en franais, cela donne :http://www.businessbourse.com/2016/0...s-de-magasins/
Ou encore : http://www.businessbourse.com/2017/0...eurs-magasins/

En France, c'est le genre d'informations dont Jovanovic fait son miel. Par effet de loupe et bulle de filtrage, on peut ne voir que cela.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En France, c'est le genre d'informations dont Jovanovic fait son miel. Par effet de loupe et bulle de filtrage, on peut ne voir que cela.


Faire la liste des licenciements massifs est intressant.

10 000 emplois qui disparaissent, a fait 10 000 personnes sans travail, donc 10 000 personnes qui ne consommeront pas.
Un licenciement massif par ci, un licenciement massif par l,  force a s'accumule.

----------


## Grogro

La liste des rigolos souhaitant candidater aux prsidentielles : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...A7aise_de_2017

Je vous laisse savourer, il y a de sacrs hurluberlus. Et des tronches dignes de Groland.

----------


## r0d

> Il n'a pas tort pour autant.
> 
> Si Berg, Niel et Pigasse partagent exactement la mme idologie librale-libertaire que Macron [...]


Haaaaaaa!!!!!
Librale oui, libertaire certainement pas!!!! Rhaaaaa ptin a pique!!!  ::rouleau::

----------


## Grogro

Clouscard, Lasch, Micha, a te parle ? La conversion du col Mao au Rotary Club est plus naturelle qu'il n'y parait. 

Question en passant. On pourrait en dbattre en profondeur, ce serait intressant, mais ici on serait vite parasits par le bruit de fond.

----------


## TallyHo

> La liste des rigolos souhaitant candidater aux prsidentielles : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...A7aise_de_2017


Bayrou a annonc sa candidature ?

----------


## r0d

> Clouscard, Lasch, Micha, a te parle ? La conversion du col Mao au Rotary Club est plus naturelle qu'il n'y parait.


Je connais un peu Micha, pas les deux autres. Mais quel est le rapport?  ::weird:: 
Et quel est le rapport avec le col Mao et le Rotary Club? oO

----------


## Grogro

Parlons doctrine et vieille gauche. Zizek est une icne soixante-huitarde et dveloppe une pense politique riche et intressante que je ne partage pas du tout, du tout. Il y a quelque chose qui, dans cette interview, m'exaspre profondment, et qui illustre un peu de tout le mal que je pense de la gnration des baby boomers. Devinerez-vous quoi ?

http://bibliobs.nouvelobs.com/idees/...a-planete.html

----------


## Invit

> Devinerez-vous quoi ?


Elle publie des pages en taille de police 64 pour nous obliger  dzoomer  donf ? Quoi ? On n'est pas dj trolldi ? ::calim2::

----------


## Grogro

> Je connais un peu Micha, pas les deux autres. Mais quel est le rapport? 
> Et quel est le rapport avec le col Mao et le Rotary Club? oO


Et tu ne comprends toujours pas le lien entre libral et libertaire ? Que tu le rfutes, d'accord. Ce serait intressant d'ailleurs.

----------


## r0d

> Et tu ne comprends toujours pas le lien entre libral et libertaire ? Que tu le rfutes, d'accord. Ce serait intressant d'ailleurs.


Le libralisme (au sens contemporain) est une position conomique, en tant que modalit du capitalisme (concurrence libre et non fausse, et toutes ces foutaises).

Libertaire est juste une autre faon de nommer un anarchiste.
Le positionnement libertaire est une hypothse d'ordre moral (et un peu thique, mais trs peu en fin de compte), qui place la libert au dessus des autres valeurs.
Les gens que tu citais plus haut n'ont que faire de la libert. Pour eux, la seule libert qui importe est celle d'avoir le droit d'accumuler du capital, et uniquement pour leur propre classe.
Un libertaire a une conception universaliste de la libert: tout le monde doit tre libre, pas uniquement les chefs d'entreprise et les bourgeois. On retrouve ici les bases du socialisme thoris de la 1ere internationale: la libert comme outil pour faire disparaitre les classes.
Et c'est une conception hirarchise de la libert: la libert au-dessus de tout. Il est plus important d'tre libre que d'tre riche. La libert au-dessus de la richesse, de la scurit, du progrs technique, etc.

Personnellement, je me revendique libertaire, une position lgitime par une approche kantienne, que je pourrais rsumer ainsi: la libert est un outil puissant et dangereux, et il n'y a qu'une faon d'apprendre  le matriser: l'utiliser.
Mais il y a autant d'anarchismes que d'anarchistes.

----------


## Gunny

Je pense que Grogro parle du libertarianisme dont l'adjectif est "libertarien" et non "libertaire"



> Le libertarianisme, aussi appel libertarisme (* ne pas confondre avec libertarisme de gauche et Libertaire*) est une philosophie politique qui conoit la socit juste comme une socit dont les institutions respectent et protgent la libert de chaque individu dexercer son plein droit de proprit sur lui-mme et les droits de proprit quil a lgitimement acquis sur des objets extrieurs

----------


## r0d

> Je pense que Grogro parle du libertarianisme dont l'adjectif est "libertarien" et non "libertaire"


Ha ben si on utilise pas le bons mots, comment peut-on discuter srieusement?  ::aie:: 

Le libertarianisme est un exemple assez typique et reprsentatif de la perversion que la classe bourgeoise a exerc sur l'ide initiale du libralisme durant ces deux derniers sicles et demie. L'ide initiale et universelle de libert est progressivement devenue juste la libert de possder. Autrement dit, en modifiant le sens des mots, les bourgeois sont parvenu  remplacer dans notre imaginaire, dans notre pistm, les aspirations  la libert par une aspirations  la richesse (capital), tout en gardant les mmes mots.
Ce processus est un travail magnifique, qui a commenc avec Bentham, et s'est rellement dvelopp avec Von Mises. Une superbe victoire de classe.

----------


## lper

Ils m'ont bien fait rire hier ces politiciens avec leur mesure "Pre Nol", l'un avec son revenu universel, l'autre qui veut tout simplement annuler une partie de notre dette(en accord avec l'Europe). Mais bon dieu, comment se fait-il qu'on y ait pas pens plus tt ???
Tiens je vais prendre rendez-vous avec mon banquier pour ngocier une annulation d'une partie de ma dette !
Bon, la droite c'tait pas mieux avec leur rduction de fonctionnaires tout en augmentant les services de scurit, amliorer l'ducation, les services publics, hpitaux.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ils m'ont bien fait rire hier ces politiciens avec leur mesure "Pre Nol", l'un avec son revenu universel, l'autre qui veut tout simplement annuler une partie de notre dette(en accord avec l'Europe). Mais bon dieu, comment se fait-il qu'on y ait pas pens plus tt ???
> Tiens je vais prendre rendez-vous avec mon banquier pour ngocier une annulation d'une partie de ma dette !
> Bon, la droite c'tait pas mieux avec leur rduction de fonctionnaires tout en augmentant les services de scurit, amliorer l'ducation, les services publics, hpitaux.


Les partitions sont diffrentes(elles s'adressent  diffrents publics, avec diffrentes nvroses), mais au final, c'est toujours du pipeau qu'on joue  nos oreilles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils m'ont bien fait rire hier ces politiciens avec leur mesure "Pre Nol", l'un avec son revenu universel, l'autre qui veut tout simplement annuler une partie de notre dette(en accord avec l'Europe).


a doit tre tendance en ce moment, il y a des citoyens prt  voter pour un candidat qui promet ce genre de mesure.

----------


## TallyHo

Hamon ou Valls ? L'Express s'en tape... Le petit article quotidien tourn  l'avantage de Macron... Ils le veulent !  ::D: 




> Rsultats de la primaire  gauche: Macron qui rit, Mlenchon qui pleure?
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...e_1871586.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hamon ou Valls ? L'Express s'en tape...


Alors dj que Valls ait ralis un score aussi gros c'est super surprenant, on l'attendait pas l.
Aprs 5 ans  faire n'importe quoi en tant que premier ministre, il y a encore des gens qui ont confiance  lui.
Valls il arrive, il dit "quand je serez au pouvoir je vais tout changer", sauf qu'il y a t 5 ans et il a fait de la merde.
Il va supprimer le 49.3 aprs l'avoir utiliser un peu prt 6 fois...

Et les mdias font n'importe quoi, l'actualit c'est le rsultat d'une lection de Gauche et ils parlent de Macron !
Qui n'a strictement rien a voir l dedans.

C'est marrant quand on aime l'humour absurde. ^^

----------


## pmithrandir

> Hamon ou Valls ? L'Express s'en tape... Le petit article quotidien tourn  l'avantage de Macron... Ils le veulent !


En mme temps, macron se place au centre gauche sans lgitimit de parti. Donc si le PS se refugie a gauche, en ayatnt un mlenchon qui va tenir ses positions, c'est mathmatiquement plus simple pour macron qui va voir le rejoindre la plupart des socialistes a tendance centristes.
On a vu avec hollande que ca faisait aussi pas mal de monde.

Aprs, je peux voter pour hamon et son programme, ou pour un centriste comme macron... dans les deux ca l'conomis suivra a un moment.
En revanche, voter pour valls, je pourrais pas... Cette obscession pour les immigrs c'est pas plus net chez lui que chez sarko, cette obsession pour l'ordre non plus...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> En revanche, voter pour valls, je pourrais pas... Cette obscession pour les immigrs c'est pas plus net chez lui que chez sarko, cette obsession pour l'ordre non plus...


+1. Si Valls gagne, j'en serais rduit  voter Macron, qui incarne tout ce que je dteste. Si Hamon gagne, j'aurais le choix du type de douleur que j'aurais dans le fondement.

----------


## ddoumeche

> +1. Si Valls gagne, j'en serais rduit  voter Macron, qui incarne tout ce que je dteste. Si Hamon gagne, j'aurais le choix du type de douleur que j'aurais dans le fondement.


Tu vas voter pour le candidats des Banques par jalousie de classe ? c'est une position schizophrnique, d'autant qu'il reste des candidats  gauche. Mlenchon rameute beaucoup de monde par exemple

Tu n'as pas rpondu  ma question: "qu'est ce que la gauche ?"

----------


## Ryu2000

Si tout va bien Valls, Hamon et Macron n'ont aucune chance d'atteindre le second tour.

Mme les sondages donnent le candidat PS en 5ime position...
Et Macron n'existe pas, c'est pas un petit nouveau qui sort de chez Rothschild qui va aller aussi loin, mme si l'ensemble des mdias le mettent en avant.
Macron c'est clairement le candidat du systme (c'est vident vu qu'il le soutient).
C'est me candidat de la banque et des mdias...

On pense qu'on ne peut pas faire pire que Valls et aprs on voit Macron, comme quoi la politique c'est un puits sans fond, on trouve toujours pire.

D'aprs moi, actuellement les plus mauvais candidats sont : Fillon et Macron.

----------


## Invit

> Mlenchon rameute beaucoup de monde par exemple


Tu ne penses pas qu'avec Hamon, il va en perdre une grosse partie ?

Et Ryu2000, a veut dire Fillon / Le Pen au second tour ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> a veut dire Fillon / Le Pen au second tour ?


Je ne sais pas...
En tout cas pour le moment il est peu probable qu'un candidat PS atteigne le second tour,  moins qu'un miracle ait lieu d'ici le mois de Mai.

Je n'arrive pas  mesurer la popularit relle de Macron.
Comme les mdias parlent de lui non stop son score pourrait tre lev, a dpend  quel point les gens sont manipulable en 2017.
Mais en thorie Macron ne peut pas atteindre le second tour.

Aprs si on enlve le PS et le parti de Macron, il reste :
Lutte ouvrire
Nouveau Parti anticapitaliste
Gauche radicale
Europe cologie Les Verts
Mouvement dmocrate
Les Rpublicains et allis
Debout la France
Front national
Solidarit et progrs

Donc ouais un second tour Rpublicain / FN c'est malheureusement jouable.

Ah mais c'est fini le Front de Gauche, c'est "Gauche Radicale" maintenant ?
Le nom est chouette, a pte bien je trouve.

Il faudrait changer le systme des 500 parrainages, ce serait cool si il tait plus facile d'tre candidat.
Regardez cette liste, il y a mme les photos :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...tres_candidats

J'aimerai bien pouvoir voter UPR au premier tour, ce serait sympa.
Le systme des 500 parrainages  chang, maintenant il est plus compliqu d'avoir les signatures.
Et le systme du temps mdiatique pour chaque parti a chang aussi, on va encore moins entendre parler des petits partis.

Le ct positif aujourd'hui c'est internet.
Quand t'as pas accs aux mdias tu peux aller sur internet et l tu peux dire ce que tu veux il y n'y a pas de problme.
C'est la stratgie de Mlenchon il parait. (lui qui avait accs  tous les mdias avant, il a du se radicaliser depuis ^^ ou alors il essaie de le faire croire)
Apparemment il cartonne sur internet.

----------


## Invit

Justement, c'est quand je lis a que je pense que Macron a une chance d'tre au second tour...

Beaucoup ne veulent pas de la droite et ils n'en peuvent plus du PS (sans parler d'Hamon peut-tre trop proche de Mlenchon) et il leur reste, mme si il ne l'aime pas, Macron...  ::?: 

Si a avait t Jupp  la place de Fillon, je pense que Macron n'aurait rien fait du tout mais l ... Je ne vois que lui tre capable de bouger Le Pen pour aller se frotter  Fillon au second tour...

[EDIT] Et je dis a, ce n'est pas une question de manipulation de la presse, etc ... C'est juste qu'on est arriv  un point o on se dit ok le PS est mort et je veux pas de la droite, qui peut gagner l'lection ? Qui est le moins pire.... (j'exclus Mlenchon car je ne vois pas par quel miracle il pourrait gagner les lections...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Justement, c'est quand je lis a que je pense que Macron a une chance d'tre au second tour...


Ce serait un peu gros quand mme.
Mais on ne sait jamais...
Personnellement je ne crois pas qu'il soit populaire.




> Beaucoup ne veulent pas de la droite et ils n'en peuvent plus du PS


En rgle gnral les Franais sont plus de droite que de gauche, si tu regardes les prsidents rcents, ils taient plus de droite que de gauche.
Le PS n'a plus rien a voir avec la Gauche...




> Si a avait t Jupp  la place de Fillon, je pense que Macron n'aurait rien fait du tout


a sert  rien d'essayer d'avoir des thories comme a.
Ce genre de raisonnement pousse les lecteurs  utiliser le "vote utile" et il n'y a rien de pire que le vote utile (vote pour celui que tu prfres et si ils sont tous nul ne vote pas ou vote blanc).

Pour moi Jupp, Fillon, Macron c'est la mme merde.
Si le second tour se joue entre des types comme a je n'irais pas voter.
De toute faon seul le premire tour est intressant, le second tour c'est toujours dcevant.

Le FN n'est absolument pas assur d'arriver au second tour, il peut se prendre une grosse branle.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ruy2000
> 
> Je n'arrive pas  mesurer la popularit relle de Macron.
>  Comme les mdias parlent de lui non stop son score pourrait tre lev, a dpend  quel point les gens sont manipulable en 2017.
>  Mais en thorie Macron ne peut pas atteindre le second tou


O Don Salluste ,ne vois-tu pas pour qui court ce canasson de Macron ?
A mon avis, il est mont par 2 jockeys :le Hollandais corrzien et  Ali Sarkozat ..
Macron est le fantme du Hollandais ..
Au passage , je souponne le roublard Hollandais de Corrze  de s' tre  retire exprs car son canasson est dj dans la course  !!!
Macron joue le rle de barrage contre le FN qui exulte ,car Droite et Gauche sont  devenues fantomatiques  ...

Macron est pour moi ,un peu le grain de sable franais  l'amricaine (aka  Trump intrus et hte de la 11eme heures dans le Thea Parti amricain ) qui va fausser totalement l'lection y compris pour le FN qui le voit surgir dans les brumes ocanes !!!

----------


## Invit

> En rgle gnral les Franais sont plus de droite que de gauche, si tu regardes les prsidents rcents, ils taient plus de droite que de gauche.
> Le PS n'a plus rien a voir avec la Gauche...


En l'occurrence, je parlais de la droite actuelle Fillon/ Le Pen car mme des  gens dit de droite vont trouver que le programme de Fillon va trop "loin"...





> Ce genre de raisonnement pousse les lecteurs  utiliser le "vote utile" et il n'y a rien de pire que le vote utile (vote pour celui que tu prfres et si ils sont tous nul ne vote pas ou vote blanc).


Qu'on le veuille ou non, nous n'avons pas tellement le choix actuellement...
Tu peux trs bien en avoir marre de l'UMP et du PS mais ne partagez aucune valeur/ides des autres parties extrmes droite et gauche ... Il ne te reste plus que le centre o tu dtestes le mec qui a cette place ...
Pas simple tout a... En tout cas, ce dernier paragraphe, c'est mon cas !  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux trs bien en avoir marre de l'UMP et du PS mais ne partagez aucune valeur/ides des autres parties extrmes droite et gauche ...


J'ai vu le PS et l'UMP au pouvoir, je sais que c'est une bande d'incapable.

Si tu demandes  Jean Luc Mlenchon il considre son parti de gauche et pas dextrme gauche.
Si tu demandes  Marine Lepen elle considre son parti de droite et pas dextrme droite.

Qui utilisent ces appellations pour faire peur ?
Les mdias et les politiques qui sont au pouvoir !
Exactement ceux  qui je ne fais pas confiance.

Il n'y a rien dextrme dans ces partis...
Mme si il y a le mot "radicale" dans le parti de Mlenchon ^^

C'est bizarre que les gens ne veulent pas essayer, leur rflexion n'a pas de sens pour moi : "Les parties B et C sont au pouvoir depuis des dcennies, ils sont nuls  chier, mais jamais je ne voterais jamais pour A et D qui sont peut tre un peu diffrent".
C'est comme si toute ta vie tu manges que 2 parfums de glaces : vanille et fraise et que tu te dis "je dteste ces parfums mais jamais je ne goutterai Pistache et Caramel qui sont trop extrme"...

Je ne supporte plus de voir le PS et l'UMP constamment au pouvoir alors qu'ils ont dtruit le pays (Sarkozy et Hollande sont des calamits).

Je prfrerai voir Melenchon au pouvoir que Macron, Fillon, Valls. (les mdias sont mchants avec Valls aujourd'hui, il le mrite mais c'est un peu abus quand mme)
Les mdias ne sont pas neutre et n'ont pas de tact, ils sont bourrins les mecs !
C'est de la grosse propagande.

De toute faon tu peux mettre n'importe quel parti de merde au gouvernement, pour faire pire que l'UMPS ils ont internet de prendre un paquet d'lan les mecs.
Parce que pour faire pire que l'UMPS faut tre motiv, ce n'est pas  la porte de n'importe qui.
Il y a des annes d'tudes derrire.

----------


## Invit

> [...]


Fallait oser la comparaison avec des parfums de glaces ....  ::aie:: 
Jusqu' preuve du contraire, la Pistache n'a pas de programmes, ides, etc ...

Enlve le mot "extrme" si tu prfres mais Le Pen veut quitter l'Europe et comme tu le dis toi mme, Mlenchon, c'est le partie "Radical" ... 

Pour le reste, je n'aime ni l'UMP ni le PS et je n'aime pas du tout le programme des 2 cits plus haut ! Donc pourquoi j'essaierais alors que je suis contre pour "quitter l'Europe" et contre la "technique" de plafonnement des hauts salaires de Mlenchon (je prcise, je cite seulement 1 exemple pour chaque mais a ne s'arrte pas l mme si je trouverais a suffisant pour ma part).

----------


## Grogro

> [EDIT] Et je dis a, ce n'est pas une question de manipulation de la presse, etc ... C'est juste qu'on est arriv  un point o on se dit ok le PS est mort et je veux pas de la droite, qui peut gagner l'lection ? Qui est le moins pire.... (j'exclus Mlenchon car je ne vois pas par quel miracle il pourrait gagner les lections...)


Regarde le tableau en grand, et demande-toi pour quelles catgories de population le banquier cosmopolite et mondialiste Macron, qu'on ne connait pas encore trs bien,  serait "moins pire" que Fillon ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le Pen veut quitter l'Europe et comme tu le dis toi mme, Mlenchon, c'est le partie "Radical" ...


Ils veulent quitter l'Europe ???
Pure ils vont en chier  dcouper tout un pays d'un sous continent !

Justement "radical" c'est un mot.
Faut pas avoir peur d'un mot...
Regardez dans Partie Socialiste, il y a "Socialiste" et pourtant ils ne le sont pas.
Dans Union Populaire Rpublicain, il y a les mots "Union" et "Populaire" alors qu'ils en sont ni l'un ni l'autre.




> je suis contre pour "quitter l'Europe" et contre la "technique" de plafonnement des hauts salaires de Mlenchon


Pour l'histoire des plafonnement des hauts salaires je ne connais pas, mais je m'en fous je n'aurai jamais un haut salaire ^^
Et si a peut faire payer des riches c'est bien. (bon cela dit les riches savent comment ne rien payer)

Je ne comprend pas comment et pourquoi on peut tre contre le fait de quitter l'UE.
Faut aller de l'avant, il faut voir le futur et pour a il faut quitter l'UE.
Pourquoi vous soutenez l'UE ?
Qu'est-ce que vous trouvez de bien ?

 part le fait que quand tu pars en vacances tu te fais pas chier avec les passeports ?
Remarque quand je vais en Suisse, je ne prend pas de passeport non plus...

La monnaie unique c'est une catastrophe, les lois impose aux 28 pays a ne marche pas.
L'UE est trop lourde et trop puissante, elle ne rapporte rien et cote super chre.
L'UE nous empche d'appliquer une politique qui pourrait tre bnfique pour nous.
De mon point de vue l'UE a tu la Grce.
Si le pays n'tait jamais rentr dans l'UE il se porterait mieux.

----------


## Invit

> Regarde le tableau en grand, et demande-toi pour quelles catgories de population le banquier cosmopolite et mondialiste Macron, qu'on ne connait pas encore trs bien,  serait "moins pire" que Fillon ?


Je mets a plus haut :



> Tu peux trs bien en avoir marre de l'UMP et du PS mais ne partagez aucune valeur/ides des autres parties extrmes droite et gauche ... Il ne te reste plus que le centre o tu dtestes le mec qui a cette place ...
> Pas simple tout a... En tout cas, ce dernier paragraphe, c'est mon cas !


On ne peut pas vraiment en dduire que je sois pro-Macron ... Par contre, Fillon, faut lire son programme et va falloir se serrer la ceinture, les bretelles avec ... Qui paie au bout ?




> Ils veulent quitter l'Europe ???
> Pure ils vont en chier  dcouper tout un pays d'un sous continent !


C'est bien, joue bien sur les mots...




> Justement "radical" c'est un mot.
> Faut pas avoir peur d'un mot...
> Regardez dans Partie Socialiste, il y a "Socialiste" et pourtant ils ne le sont pas.
> Dans Union Populaire Rpublicain, il y a les mots "Union" et "Populaire" alors qu'ils en sont ni l'un ni l'autre.
> 
> Pour l'histoire des plafonnement des hauts salaires je ne connais pas, mais je m'en fous je n'aurai jamais un haut salaire ^^
> Et si a peut faire payer des riches c'est bien. (bon cela dit les riches savent comment ne rien payer)


Je m'en fous du PS, tu as vu les ides et entendu le discours de Mlenchon, il n'est pas radical ?
Moi aussi, je n'attendrais jamais ces hauts salaires, c'est pas pour a que je trouve son ide (en l'tat) intelligente et bonne pour la socit.





> Je ne comprend pas comment et pourquoi on peut tre contre le fait de quitter l'UE.
> Faut aller de l'avant, il faut voir le futur et pour a il faut quitter l'UE.
> Pourquoi vous soutenez l'UE ?
> Qu'est-ce que vous trouvez de bien ?
> 
>  part le fait que quand tu pars en vacances tu te fais pas chier avec les passeports ?
> Remarque quand je vais en Suisse, je ne prend pas de passeport non plus...
> 
> La monnaie unique c'est une catastrophe, les lois impose aux 28 pays a ne marche pas.
> ...


Ah finalement, tu as compris ?
C'est pas le dbat, je ne suis pas pour cette Union Europenne, a c'est sr... Mais pourtant, je suis pour avoir une bonne Union Europenne!

----------


## Grogro

> On ne peut pas vraiment en dduire que je sois pro-Macron ... Par contre, Fillon, faut lire son programme et va falloir se serrer la ceinture, les bretelles avec ... Qui paie au bout ?


C'est LA faille de Fillon et c'est bien ce qui risque de le mener droit dans le mur face  Marine Le Pen. Sauf que Macron a exactement le mme programme co (tout comme Valls d'ailleurs), tout en promettant encore plus d'Europe technocratique, encore plus de dlitement de la France et d'amricanisation/macdonalisation/disneylandisation de ce qui reste du pays rel, encore plus de mpris de classe et de haine des pauvres, encore plus de libre-changisme et d'immigration-la-chance. Sans aucune vision stratgique ni diplomatique contrairement  Fillon, Mlenchon ou Montebourg. Et il n'a mme pas le verni de dcence commune, de terroir et de francit que peut avoir un Bayrou. Alors, qui votera vraiment pour un Macron ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> En l'occurrence, je parlais de la droite actuelle Fillon/ Le Pen car mme des  gens dit de droite vont trouver que le programme de Fillon va trop "loin"...


Encore une fois, au risque de me rpter, je ne vois pas en quoi il va trop loin.
C'est le candidat des petits patrons et familles de province, qui savent parfaitement qu'il faut des consommateurs et un minimum d'galit de revenu. Alors que Macron est le candidats des banques et de la grande distribution, pour qui sonne seul compte la marge.




> Tu ne penses pas qu'avec Hamon, il va en perdre une grosse partie ?
> 
> Et Ryu2000, a veut dire Fillon / Le Pen au second tour ?
> (...)
> Qui paie au bout ?


Mlenchon a toujours eu un fan club surtout chez les jeunes qui ont encore le dsir de tout saccager changer, il faut dire qu'il a de la prestance. 
Mme s'il reste un vilain bolchvique. Mais le PCF s'est bien alli avec les gaullistes sur ordre de Moscou pendant des annes pour faire barrage aux atlantistes, comme quoi il y a des intrts communs.
Aprs, cela ne veut pas dire que tout est  garder dans leurs programmes (on continue dans le nuclaire ? on ne rembourser la dette ? bon courage)

Moi, je verrais bien Mlenchon comme le bon flic et Fillon comme le sale flic. 

Au final c'est toujours toi qui paye : les intrts de la dette, c'est l'impt sur le revenu. Les charges sur le travail et la chute de la production, c'est toi qui le paye en terme de perte d'emploi.
Le prix des nouveaux quipements mdicaux et du vieillissement de la population, c'est toi qui le perd en suppression d'hpitaux (un vieux en fin de vie coute 96,000).

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est LA faille de Fillon et c'est bien ce qui risque de le mener droit dans le mur face  Marine Le Pen. Sauf que Macron a exactement le mme programme co (tout comme Valls d'ailleurs), tout en promettant encore plus d'Europe technocratique, encore plus de dlitement de la France et d'amricanisation/macdonalisation/disneylandisation de ce qui reste du pays rel, encore plus de mpris de classe et de haine des pauvres, encore plus de libre-changisme et d'immigration-la-chance. Sans aucune vision stratgique ni diplomatique contrairement  Fillon, Mlenchon ou Montebourg. Et il n'a mme pas le verni de dcence commune, de terroir et de francit que peut avoir un Bayrou. Alors, qui votera vraiment pour un Macron ?


Pour l'instant, moi c'est bayrou, macron ou hamon...

Mlenchon, valls, fillon ou lepen c'est pas la peine, les autres ne comptent pas.

Et ce n'est pas parce que tu as travaill dans une banque que tu est un fan absolue... Mais au moins macron a un jour travaill... il n'a pas t lu depuis 25 ans sans rien connaitre d'autre.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour l'instant, moi c'est bayrou, macron ou hamon...
> [...]
> Et ce n'est pas parce que tu as travaill dans une banque que tu est un fan absolue... Mais au moins macron a un jour travaill... il n'a pas t lu depuis 25 ans sans rien connaitre d'autre.


Je suis plutt d'accord avec toi sur le constat des politiciens carriristes, cependant je ferais une exception pour Macron... Vu qui l'a biberonn, qui il a derrire lui et ce qu'il reprsente, c'est franchement le dernier candidat pour qui voter.

"J'en ai connu des financiers malhonntes, des mdias menteurs et des atlantistes... Mais alors vous ! Vous tes une synthse !", c'est ce que lui dirait surement Audiard  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

Euh Macron n'a pas juste "t dans une banque". Il a t associ dans une des plus grosses banques d'affaire de France/Europe. Et non, pour moi a ne fait pas un joli CV bien au contraire. Le plus marrant tant qu'il a t recrut sur suggestion d'attali, qu'il a assist le Monde (tient tient, le journal quyi lui fait sa pub depuis un an, qui a dit conflit d'intrt ???) opration pendant laquelle on l'a accus d'tre la taupe de Minc...

Rien n' dire, Macron a sent le renouvellement de la classe politique franaise !!!

Et sinon il serait peut tre temps d'ouvrir les yeux et d'arrter d'ingurgiter la merde qu'on vous fourre dans le gosier non ?

----------


## TallyHo

Macron, c'est le rve de la mafia politico-mdiatique, de la socit caste et litiste, des atlantistes... Comme tu le fais remarquer, il suffit de regarder son parcours, qui l'a pouss, qui le soutient pour s'en convaincre. Je suis d'accord avec toi, il n'est pas un renouvellement de la classe politique, au contraire c'est un aboutissement de l'ancienne classe dans ce qu'il y a de pire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc pourquoi j'essaierais alors que je suis contre pour "quitter l'Europe"


En fait ni le Parti Radical de Gauche ni le FN veulent quitter l'UE automatiquement.

Mlenchon a dit "LUE, on la change ou on l'a quitte" pour gagner des lecteurs et plus dans le sens "on la change" que "on la quitte".
http://melenchon.fr/2016/06/24/leuro...nge-on-quitte/

Cela dit je souhaite bonne chance  Mlenchon pour changer l'UE. ^^
Qu'est-ce que l'UE en a foutre du prsident Franais srieusement ?
Je ne sais pas pourquoi il croit que le prsident de la France pourrait influencer l'UE...

Le FN veut demander un traitement spcial  l'UE (comme l'UE l'a accord  d'autres pays membres) et si l'UE refuse, ils veulent organiser un rfrendum pour connaitre l'opinion du peuple.
Donc a dpendrait du peuple, si a venait  arriver.
Et ce n'est vraiment pas certains que plus de la moiti des citoyens qui se dplaceraient au rfrendum soit pour quitter l'UE.
La propagande est forte en France et c'est trs rare de trouver quelqu'un qui souhaite quitter l'UE.
La plupart des Franais pensent  que l'UE est vitale pour la France (putain mais comment on faisait avant ?).

----------


## Grogro

> Moi, je verrais bien Mlenchon comme le bon flic et Fillon comme le sale flic.


En somme, tu verrais d'un bon oeil une droite sous le patronage de Fillon et une gauche sous le patronage de Mlenchon. On aurait au moins,  quelques dtails prs, enfin une vraie droite et une vraie gauche, chose que l'on a plus eu depuis le dbut des annes 80, qui plus est avec des principes souverains. Je pense qu'effectivement, le paysage politique serait plus quilibr. A supposer que l'on puisse sortir du rgime des partis. Et il manquera toujours un vrai parti au centre pour faire contrepoids. 

Leurs passs et leurs revirements multiples ne m'invitent toutefois aucunement  faire confiance  Fillon ou  Mlenchon. Et quant  Bayrou, il est en train de retourner sa veste et de vendre son cul de la faon la plus ignominieuse qui soit, en reniant l'intgralit de ses principes moraux et politiques. 




> Le prix des nouveaux quipements mdicaux et du vieillissement de la population, c'est toi qui le perd en suppression d'hpitaux (un vieux en fin de vie coute 96,000).


N'y aurait-il pas dans ce domaine l'quivalent d'une loi d'augustine ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Je pense qu'effectivement, le paysage politique serait plus quilibr. A supposer que l'on puisse sortir du rgime des partis.


Plus on avance et plus la tour d'ivoire politicienne se renforce pour prserver le cercle litiste et ainsi empcher l'accession au pouvoir d'un "intrus". Comme je le disais, on le voit  travers l'volution des rgles de votes, de candidatures, etc... ou mme les primaires o ils commencent  mettre doucement dans la tte des gens le bipartisme. Le problme est l et pas ailleurs...

Si on veut du changement, il faut permettre la diversit de l'offre et donc casser le rempart de la tour. Sinon on continuera encore des dcennies  discuter et  croire  un homme ou une femme providentiel issu de la mme caste qui est dfaillante. Bref, le serpent se mord la queue.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus on avance et plus la tour d'ivoire politicienne se renforce pour prserver le cercle litiste et ainsi empcher l'accession au pouvoir d'un "intrus".


Effectivement il est impossible pour un candidat avec un bon programme d'arriver au pouvoir.
Les candidats favoris seront toujours les pires, cette anne c'est Macron et Fillon.

Cela dit avec internet a peut changer, c'est pour a qu'il y a des projets de censure du web.
On nous fait croire  une alternance Droite / Gauche, alors que les le PS et l'UMP ont la mme idologie.
Les mdias et les politiques sont beaucoup trop proche, si ils avaient un peu d'thique ils sauraient qu'il faut viter les liaisons entre mdias et politique.
Du coup les mdias ne sont pas neutre.

Ils font tous parti des mmes clubs d'influence, comme celui la :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Si%C3%A8cle

Par contre sur internet il y a de la libert dexpressions et ceux qui n'ont pas accs aux mdias peuvent s'exprimer et tre suivi.
En plus les auditeurs peuvent ragir.
Les gens n'achtent plus de journaux et de plus en plus arrtent de regarder la TV.

Internet est un espoir, tant qu'il n'est pas totalement censur.

----------


## Grogro

Voil comment Hamon a construit un rel projet cohrent et audacieux, et pourquoi il a mrit son score : http://www.entreprise.news/benoit-ha...lace-primaire/

Je lui reproche beaucoup de choses,  commencer par son obsession anti-laque, ses compromissions avec l'islamisme, et sa navet immigrationniste, mais au moins il propose du lourd. Et il sort du panier de crabe socialiste. Montebourg, lui, a fait une bonne campagne de prsidentiable, pas de candidat  une primaire socialiste (ou plutt : post-socialiste).

----------


## TallyHo

Pas mal ton lien. Ce qui est terrible, c'est qu'ils ont tous quelques bonnes ides mais qu'il y a des luttes d'go et de "dtricotage"... Au final, on n'avance pas ou plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je lui reproche beaucoup de choses,  commencer par son obsession anti-laque, ses compromissions avec l'islamisme


"Obsession anti-laque" lol

Normalement la lacit c'est que tout le monde peut vivre sa rligion tranquille tant qu'il ne fait chier personne.
La lacit de la rpublique Franaise n'a strictement rien  voir avec a, puisque c'est plus "interdiction de montrer tout signe ostentatoire dans les lieux publics".
Les catholiques n'ont pas le droit de porter un pendentif et les musulmanes n'ont pas le droit de porter le voile...




> Hamon et Valls : deux conceptions de la lacit
> Pour Benot Hamon, il faut  arrter de faire de lislam un problme  et revenir  une conception apaise de la lacit, en vitant de monter les Franais les uns contre les autres.


Ce sont des paroles pleines de bon sens, surtout le "en vitant de monter les Franais les uns contre les autres" parce qu'on (UMPS) fait venir le maximum de migrants (principalement musulmans) tout en tant islamophobe...

Avec Valls toutes les religions ne se valent pas :
Manuel Valls : les juifs de France "peuvent porter avec fiert leur kippa !"
On attend le "les musulmanes de France peuvent porter leur voile !".

La France est une terre daccueil depuis le dbut, le principe c'est que tout le monde peut devenir Franais si il aime le pays et accepte de participer au projet Franais.
Si le type s'intgre il n'y a pas de problme.
Mais aujourd'hui on prend beaucoup trop de migrant qui ne peuvent pas s'intgrer.
De toute faon rien n'est fait pour les intgrer.

C'est mme l'inverse, on fait pour qu'ils dtestent la France.
C'est pas le meilleur projet...

----------


## macslan

> "Obsession anti-laque" lol
> 
> Normalement la lacit c'est que tout le monde peut vivre sa rligion tranquille tant qu'il ne fait chier personne.
> La lacit de la rpublique Franaise n'a strictement rien  voir avec a, puisque c'est plus "interdiction de montrer tout signe ostentatoire dans les lieux publics".
> Les catholiques n'ont pas le droit de porter un pendentif et les musulmanes n'ont pas le droit de porter le voile...


Le problme du voile pour moi c'est pas le voile c'est plutt la burka ou simialre ou l'on ne vois pas le visage et c'est surtout  titre de scurit. Sinon si la personne veut porter le voile, a me va.  Pour le pendentif en Suisse un prof s'est fait licenci pour avoir dcroch un crucifix dans une cole.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme du voile pour moi c'est pas le voile c'est plutt la burka ou simialre ou l'on ne vois pas le visage et c'est surtout  titre de scurit.


Il y a trs peu de femmes qui portent la Burka et chacun son style vestimentaire...
Si elles se sentent confortable dans ces vtements, il y en a bien qui des jeunes qui portent encore des joggings et des nike, donc tous les gots sont dans la nature...
J'ai pas compris en quoi c'tait une menace scuritaire de masquer son visage...




> en Suisse un prof s'est fait licenci pour avoir dcroch un crucifix dans une cole.


J'ai pas suivi l'histoire, mais c'est pas  un prof de dcrocher quoi que ce soit..
En France c'est l'inverse, tu pourrais te faire virer pour port d'un pendentif.
La France est vraiment bizarre aujourd'hui.
Ils veulent effacer l'histoire catholique du pays on dirait...

a parle de la Burka dans cette vido :

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai pas compris en quoi c'tait une menace scuritaire de masquer son visage...


C'est pourtant vident, et pour la mme raison que tu n'as pas le droit d'aller dans certains lieux / commerces / banques, avec une cagoule ou un casque de moto, pour pouvoir tre identifi clairement par les camras de scurit en cas de problme ou si tu essais de braquer le truc...

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est pourtant vident, et pour la mme raison que tu n'as pas le droit d'aller dans certains lieux / commerces / banques, avec une cagoule ou un casque de moto, pour pouvoir tre identifi clairement par les camras de scurit en cas de problme ou si tu essais de braquer le truc...


Plus gnralement, quand un terroriste commet un attentat en Allemagne, on peut facilement l'arrter trois jours plus tard en Italie. Parceque son visage n'tait pas masqu.

----------


## Invit

> Il y a trs peu de femmes qui portent la Burka et chacun son style vestimentaire...


C'est un style vestimentaire ? (vrai question)

Zirak a raison, ce n'est pas que pour em*****... Rentre dans une banque avec un casque de moto !  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est un style vestimentaire ? (vrai question)


En tout cas il parait que dans le Coran  aucun moment a ne parle de Burqa.
a devait probablement tre une tenue  la mode en Afghanistan ou au Pakistan ou quelque part  une poque.

Il y a une thorie qui dit que le but de la Burqa c'est de cacher le corps pour que les femmes ne se fassent pas mettre enceinte par n'importe qui. (parce que c'est dans une zone gographique ou il n'y a pas toujours suffisamment de ressources pour subvenir aux besoins de trop de nouveaux ns, du coup c'est pour a qu'un riche peu avoir plusieurs femmes, parce qu'il a l'argent pour les entretenir)
Mais bon a voudrait dire que ds qu'un homme voit un morceau de corps il aurait envie d'avoir des relations sexuelles...
Bon aprs c'tait une autre poque et une autre rgion, c'est pas Europen comme tenue.
Cette thorie peut tre totalement fausse.

Bon ok, masquer son visage c'est pas top.
Cela dit les antifas le font dans leur manifestation quand ils cassent tout et ils n'ont jamais de problme.
Et pis bon aujourd'hui avec les tutos make up sur YouTube tu peux te dguiser sans mettre de masque ^^ lol

----------


## Grogro

Voil un point sur Antonio Gramsci qui plaira,  mon avis,  r0d notamment : http://www.slate.fr/story/130298/ant...amsci-explique

Applicable  la plupart des bouleversements culturels et politiques rcents. L'mergence du gauchisme culturel dans les annes 70, la perce nolibrale des annes 80  2008, le politiquement correct  l'amricaine, la convergence librale-libertaire. Par contre pour la perce populiste, je trouve que c'est un tout autre mcanisme.

----------


## Zirak

> Cela dit les antifas le font dans leur manifestation quand ils cassent tout et ils n'ont jamais de problme.


Ceux qui cassent tout, c'est des casseurs, qui ne sont *pas forcment* rattachs aux manifestants (qu'ils soient antifa ou pas d'ailleurs).

Et s'ils n'ont pas de problmes, c'est justement car ils sont masqus et qu'on ne peut pas les reconnaitre, cqfd...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ceux qui cassent tout, c'est des casseurs


Regarde une manifestation d'antifas tu vas voir qu'il y a un gros pourcentage de casseurs.
C'est pas vraiment le genre de manifestation traditionnelle...
Ils ne demandent mme pas lautorisation.




> Et s'ils n'ont pas de problmes, c'est justement car ils sont masqus


Certains se sont retrouv au poste et il n'y a pas eu de condamnation.

La police pourrait mettre les casseurs antifas dans un camion et leur enlever leur masque.

----------


## Invit

> Regarde une manifestation d'antifas tu vas voir qu'il y a un gros pourcentage de casseurs.
> C'est pas vraiment le genre de manifestation traditionnelle...
> Ils ne demandent mme pas lautorisation.
> 
> 
> Certains se sont retrouv au poste et il n'y a pas eu de condamnation.
> 
> La police pourrait mettre les casseurs antifas dans un camion et leur enlever leur masque.


Ouais enfin a, c'est un autre problme !

De toute faon, tu ne peux pas comparer, les forces de l'ordre ne peuvent pas intervenir lors des manifestations... Tu penses qu'ils vont aller chopper dans la foule un mec masqu ??? C'est juste impossible et dangereux...

Par contre, tu prends ce mec, et tu le mets seul dans un centre commercial, t'inquite que la brigade de 2 policiers va le contrler direct.

----------


## Grogro

> Ceux qui cassent tout, c'est des casseurs, qui ne sont *pas forcment* rattachs aux manifestants (qu'ils soient antifa ou pas d'ailleurs).
> 
> Et s'ils n'ont pas de problmes, c'est justement car ils sont masqus et qu'on ne peut pas les reconnaitre, cqfd...


C'est toujours au cas par cas, a dpend de l'attitude des autorits. S'ils veulent dcrdibiliser un mouvement, ils laisseront faire les "casseurs", de prfrence devant les camras, et gazeront les manifestants (mthode de la nasse).

----------


## Zirak

> Regarde une manifestation d'antifas tu vas voir qu'il y a un gros pourcentage de casseurs.


LOL.

Et sinon, c'est quoi pour toi exactement un antifa, histoire qu'on rigole jusqu'au bout ? 





> C'est pas vraiment le genre de manifestation traditionnelle...
> *Ils ne demandent mme pas lautorisation.*


LOL again.

Comme la plupart des manifestations / grves spontanes quoi. 

Tu crois que quand les paysans manifestent et viennent dverser du fumier ou balancer des lgumes devant tel ou tel difice d'tat, ou bloquer des ronds-points, ils ont appel pour avoir une autorisation, et qu'on leur a dit "oui oui, allez-y, venez dverser 3 tonnes de fumier sur notre palier, c'est toujours un plaisir de vous voir" ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

> et qu'on leur a dit "oui oui, allez-y, venez dverser 3 tonnes de fumier sur notre palier, c'est toujours un plaisir de vous voir" ?


Ca ne les gnera pas plus que a vu qu'ils en ont un paquet dans les ministres... Ok elle tait facile  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et sinon, c'est quoi pour toi exactement un antifa, histoire qu'on rigole jusqu'au bout ?


En gros la dfinition donn dans le documentaire "Antifa, chasseurs de skins", c'est des jeunes qui cherchent  agresser des "fa" vraisemblablement.
Dans le film on apprend que la diffrence entre un Bonehead et un antifa c'est qu'il n'y a pas de chasseur chez les Boneheads. (d'ailleurs les antifas doivent casser la gueule  bonehead pour lui voler son quipement)
Alors que les antifas cherchent la merde.
Parfois les antifas sont financ par le parti Socialiste. (c'est ce qu'un chef antifa dit dans le film)
http://www.resistancefilms.com/portfolios/antifa/




> Comme la plupart des manifestations / grves spontanes quoi.


Normalement le protocole c'est de demander lautorisation avant.
Gnralement le gouvernement et la police laisse faire les antifas.

En vido, c'est a des antifas :






> Tu crois que quand les paysans manifestent et viennent dverser du fumier ou balancer des lgumes


Les paysans ont de rel raisons de manifester, ils font moins de casse et ils ont beaucoup plus de problmes avec la justice...

===
Enfin bref il faut revenir sur le vrai sujet parce que l c'est HS.
Mais d'aprs moi les antifas sont les pires des abrutis.
Ils ne rflchissent pas, ils sont extremement violent, ils veulent juste frapper et dtruire.
Et ils sont fire de leur connerie en plus, ils pensent que leur idologie est top et qu'ils font avancer les droits de l'homme...

 Haine anti-flics . Une voiture de police incendie  Paris

----------


## Zirak

> [snip]


Bah j'ai bien fait de demander, je suis pas du du voyage... xD

----------


## Bousk

Pour en revenir aux lections, ils y vont  fond cette anne faut croire : je me prends des pubs pour les primaires PS sur youtube au royaume-uni !  :8O: 
Qui mne vers ce stream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAj2fCTTehY&internalcountrycode=FR

----------


## TallyHo

La magie du ciblage publicitaire !  ::D: 

Ils sont obligs de mettre le paquet vu qu'ils intressent de moins en moins...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils sont obligs de mettre le paquet vu qu'ils intressent de moins en moins...


Ouais d'ailleurs le Community Manager de Valls est nul  chier.
Mais bon, il n'a pas une tche facile non plus...

Faire aimer Valls c'est mission impossible.

----------


## Gunny

> Pour en revenir aux lections, ils y vont  fond cette anne faut croire : je me prends des pubs pour les primaires PS sur youtube au royaume-uni ! 
> Qui mne vers ce stream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAj2fCTTehY&internalcountrycode=FR


Moi je me suis fait spammer par Jupp et Macron par email en tant que "franais de l'tranger"...

----------


## ddoumeche

> En somme, tu verrais d'un bon oeil une droite sous le patronage de Fillon et une gauche sous le patronage de Mlenchon. On aurait au moins,  quelques dtails prs, enfin une vraie droite et une vraie gauche, chose que l'on a plus eu depuis le dbut des annes 80, qui plus est avec des principes souverains. Je pense qu'effectivement, le paysage politique serait plus quilibr. A supposer que l'on puisse sortir du rgime des partis. Et il manquera toujours un vrai parti au centre pour faire contrepoids. 
> 
> Leurs passs et leurs revirements multiples ne m'invitent toutefois aucunement  faire confiance  Fillon ou  Mlenchon. Et quant  Bayrou, il est en train de retourner sa veste et de vendre son cul de la faon la plus ignominieuse qui soit, en reniant l'intgralit de ses principes moraux et politiques.
> 
> N'y aurait-il pas dans ce domaine l'quivalent d'une loi d'augustine ?


Cela formerait deux ples de courants souverainistes en effet, une alliance Droite/Extrme Gauche comme on n'a plus vu depuis les annes 80. Et avec des intrets complmentaires voir convergents, chacun pouvant allgrement taper sur l'autre avec fort effets de styles. Ce serait un schma indit (?) en Europe, mme sans URSS pour soutenir derrire (nulle doute que Staline a soutenu De Gaulle aprs 1945, vu comment celui-ci tait considr par Churchill et Roosevelt). 
C'est le moment d'en profiter avec des atlantistes (UE, USA) en plein dsarroi face aux rsultats de leur politique catastrophique. Mme s'il ne faut pas sous estimer le pro-amricanisme franais, qui est un courant extrmement ancien, profond et puissant.. tout comme son pendant l'anti-amricanisme (qui est sans doute contraire  l'histoire de notre pays, mais l n'est pas la question).
Tout comme il y a un pendant pro/anti-France aux tats-unis mme depuis la naissance du pays.

Pour sortir du rgime des partis, il faut des leaders  poigne, mais surtout avec une vision... Quand  faire un parti du centre, nous pourrions imaginer d'en fonder avec je ne sais qui... Onfray ?
Le problme, c'est qu'est ce que l'extrme-gauche y gagnerait ( part la nationalisme) et comment gagnerait-elle le reste, c'est  dire des siges et du crdit ?

Si tu crois que tu peux faire confiance  un homme politique, tu rves. Son boulot est de te mentir et de te manipuler pour arriver  un meilleur rsultat pour son camps. Ne nous faisons pas d'illusions, FF et MEL ne croient que la moiti de ce qu'ils disent, mais c'est dj norme. Quand  Bayrou, c'est un homme trs gentil qui n'a aucune conviction d'aucune sorte: le centre ne sert qu' vendre une position d'quilibre et assurer un compromis. Mais il ne doit plus attendre, chaque jour qui passe lui coute des voix.


Je ne sais pas si la loi d'Augustine existe aussi pour le mdical, mais le cout des soins surtout pour les personnes ges progresse... je crois que c'est la premire part de dpense dans la scurit sociale qui est le premier bnficiaire des prlvements obligatoires, loin devant l'tat.
Plus on vit vieux, plus cela demandes des soin et plus la qualit donc le prix des soins progresse.




> Voil un point sur Antonio Gramsci qui plaira,  mon avis,  r0d notamment : http://www.slate.fr/story/130298/ant...amsci-explique
> 
> Applicable  la plupart des bouleversements culturels et politiques rcents. L'mergence du gauchisme culturel dans les annes 70, la perce nolibrale des annes 80  2008, le politiquement correct  l'amricaine, la convergence librale-libertaire. Par contre pour la perce populiste, je trouve que c'est un tout autre mcanisme.


Je crois plus  l'influence de l'cole de Frankfort et  surtout  Herbert Marcuse avec son ouvrage "_Eros and Civilization_", qui est une tendance du Freudo-marxisme selon laquelle la capitalisme est une oppression qui transforme l'homme en consommateur et doit tre remplac par une nouvelle relation au grand Tout de l'univers et le respect de ses instincts. En fait, ce n'est que du dconstructivisme : on casse toute la morale bourgeoise pour la remplacer par une socit de pulsions.
Tous les sociologues et autres astrologues de premire anne sont formats avec ce philosophe.

Les conservateurs (le terme populiste n'a pas de sens) sont une raction de dfense  ce nouveau fachisme et vont se baser sur des idologues comme William S. Lindt ou Thomas Sowell.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tout comme son pendant l'anti-amricanisme (qui est sans doute contraire  l'histoire de notre pays, mais l n'est pas la question).


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, historiquement la France a souvent t anti amricain.
De Gaulle tait anti amricain, il a envoy des bateaux pour changer des dollars contre de l'or.





Mitterand avait fait son discours qui commence par : "La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec l'Amrique.".

Il y a un mme des guerres o la France tait alli aux "Indiens d'Amrique" contre les "Amricains" :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerre..._Conqu%C3%AAte



> Aux tats-Unis, on dsigne frquemment ce conflit sous l'appellation de French and Indian War ( guerre contre les Franais et les Amrindiens ).


J'aimerai bien en apprendre plus sur cette guerre, la France tait pote avec les amrindiens c'est super classe.

En mme temps c'est un peu logique l'idologie des USA sort de l'Angleterre et l'Angleterre est le pire ennemi de la France.
L'Angleterre c'est l'oppos de la France, niveau valeurs et philosophie.

----------


## r0d

> Cela formerait deux ples de courants souverainistes en effet, une alliance Droite/Extrme Gauche comme on n'a plus vu depuis les annes 80. Et avec des intrets complmentaires voir convergents, chacun pouvant allgrement taper sur l'autre avec fort effets de styles. Ce serait un schma indit (?) en Europe, mme sans URSS pour soutenir derrire (nulle doute que Staline a soutenu De Gaulle aprs 1945, vu comment celui-ci tait considr par Churchill et Roosevelt). 
> C'est le moment d'en profiter avec des atlantistes (UE, USA) en plein dsarroi face aux rsultats de leur politique catastrophique. Mme s'il ne faut pas sous estimer le pro-amricanisme franais, qui est un courant extrmement ancien, profond et puissant.. tout comme son pendant l'anti-amricanisme (qui est sans doute contraire  l'histoire de notre pays, mais l n'est pas la question).
> Tout comme il y a un pendant pro/anti-France aux tats-unis mme depuis la naissance du pays.
> 
> Pour sortir du rgime des partis, il faut des leaders  poigne, mais surtout avec une vision... Quand  faire un parti du centre, nous pourrions imaginer d'en fonder avec je ne sais qui... Onfray ?
> Le problme, c'est qu'est ce que l'extrme-gauche y gagnerait ( part la nationalisme) et comment gagnerait-elle le reste, c'est  dire des siges et du crdit ?
> 
> Si tu crois que tu peux faire confiance  un homme politique, tu rves. Son boulot est de te mentir et de te manipuler pour arriver  un meilleur rsultat pour son camps. Ne nous faisons pas d'illusions, FF et MEL ne croient que la moiti de ce qu'ils disent, mais c'est dj norme. Quand  Bayrou, c'est un homme trs gentil qui n'a aucune conviction d'aucune sorte: le centre ne sert qu' vendre une position d'quilibre et assurer un compromis. Mais il ne doit plus attendre, chaque jour qui passe lui coute des voix.
> 
> ...


C'est beau, on dirait du Soral...
Et comme du Soral, a n'a absolument aucun sens.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est beau, on dirait du Soral...
> Et comme du Soral, a n'a absolument aucun sens.


C'est quoi le rapport avec du Soral ?

----------


## r0d

> C'est quoi le rapport avec du Soral ?


La forme: utilisation de mots ayant une smantique vague et/ou polysmiques, de concepts flous noys dans des relations imprcises. Profusion de noms propres et de sigles, de rfrences invrifiables, sans prciser comment effectuer le prlvement de ces rfrences (par exemple, si je cite Marx sans prciser  quoi je fais rfrence - oeuvre, citation, priode - je peux vouloir dire tout et son contraire).
Le fond: abus d'oxymores non explicites. Liens et implications douteuses prsentes comme des vidences. Non respect des rgles lmentaires de la dialectique, rsultant sur une incohrence globale du propos.

a donne au final un blougi-boulga insens, mais tant parsem de concepts, de sigles et de rfrences savantes, a apparait, en premire lecture, comme une construction avise.

Tiens, pour m'amuser, et puisque j'ai une trop grosse gueule de bois pour bosser ce matin (si je dois reprendre demain tout ce que j'ai fais aujourd'hui, a sert  rien), je vais me risquer  lexercice. Soyez indulgents, parce que l'alcool qui irrigue actuellement mon cerveau ajoute un handicap de poids.

Fillon se plains de "manuvre pour l'abattre". Ce n'est pas sans rappeler la dispute entre Spinoza et Descartes,  propos du fidlisme. Deux philosophes qui, observs  l'aune d'un pli deleuzien, nous montrent  quel point le mouvement antifasciste et l'extrme centre sont deux partis d'un mme champ social fondamental. Ce qui montre, videmment, que Fillon est un sous-marin  la solde du CRIF, mais je ne vous apprends rien ici. Et ce n'est pas un hasard si en 1923, le syndicat des camionneurs rennais roulait avec les maoistes, puisque, selon le fameux article de La Montagne du 23 fvrier de la mme anne, nous savons que Camus dfendais, outre mditerrane, une groupuscule anarchiste proche du FLNC. C'est d'ailleurs  cette poque l que que Harry Truman posait les premires pierres de ce qui deviendra, 20 ans plus tard, la CIA, avec pour objectif, comme tout le monde le sait maintenant, de prparer le dbarquement de la Sartes. On voit donc clairement que Michelle Alliot-Marie est implique dans l'affaire de la baie des cochons.

mhh.. j'en ai peut-tre fait un peu trop...  ::aie::

----------


## GrandFather

> mhh.. j'en ai peut-tre fait un peu trop...


Peut-tre un peu. Ou alors pas assez. En matire de fumisterie, la demi-mesure est contre productive.

----------


## fredoche

> Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, historiquement la France a souvent t anti amricain.
> De Gaulle tait anti amricain, il a envoy des bateaux pour changer des dollars contre de l'or.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitterand avait fait son discours qui commence par : "La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec l'Amrique.".
> 
> ...


Tout cela s'est retourn il y a bien longtemps et Albion n'est plus perfide,  part au rugby. L'entente cordiale, tu n'as jamais entendu parler ? Le royaume-uni tait le tout premier alli de la France lors des 2  guerres mondiales. 
Mitterrand tait profondment atlantiste
http://television.telerama.fr/tele/p...,109644006.php
documentaire  voir pour comprendre au del des belles paroles que ce sont les actes qui comptent

Alli aux indiens, chaque camp l'tait, parce que  cette poque la majorit de la population tait encore amrindienne et dominait largement les territoires o les colonies europennes n'taient que des forts et des comptoirs

Et alors lAngleterre oppose de la France niveau valeur et philosophie ? tu peux dvelopper stp ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout cela s'est retourn il y a bien longtemps


Ouais mais c'est toujours prsent quelque part, enfoui profondment.
Surtout chez eux puisque la France est plus branch Pardon et Oubli.
Encore aujourd'hui dans l'inconscient collectif les Franais sont anti amricain et c'est cool  :8-): 

Vous avez vu le film God Bless America :

Il y a une rfrence  ce rapport de haine entre les 2 pays et c'est trs sympa.




> Le royaume-uni tait le tout premier alli de la France lors des 2  guerres mondiales.


Ouais mes les alliances a se retourne, on est pas oblig d'tre de leur ct la prochaine fois...
On a surement t beaucoup plus de fois contre l'Angleterre qu'avec.




> Mitterrand tait profondment atlantiste


Et malgr a il savait que les USA tait l pour violer tout le monde.




> Alli aux indiens, chaque camp l'tait


Bon l faut que je me renseigne, parce que je ne connais pas, mais apparemment la France aurait jouer un trs grand rle dans une grande guerre contre les amricains.
Malheureusement  la fin ils ont laiss les anglais gagner.




> Et alors lAngleterre oppose de la France niveau valeur et philosophie ?


Eux ils sont plus communautaire.
En France on ne reconnait qu'une seule communaut et c'est la communaut Franaise.

La France est bas sur le catholicisme eux c'est plus le protestantisme et c'est extrmement diffrent.

Moi j'ai le sentiment que les Franais sont plus humains, mais bon a ne veut rien dire.
Ils ont cram Jeanne D'arc et c'est pas des conneries j'ai fais le scnario dans Age Of Empires II.

Il me semble que "La Rue des Allocs" est une copie d'une mission anglaise, en France a n'a pas t bien reu du tout.
Donc mme si depuis 2 sicles et demi nos lites sont potes avec les anglais, il y a toujours un fond.

Je suis trs nul pour expliquer, mais il y a surement moyen de trouver les diffrence philosophique entre France et Angleterre.
Ce sont 2 pays opposs.

J'avais un prof d'anglais qui disait que quand il donnait son opinion politique en France il tait vu comme quelqu'un trs  droite alors qu'en Angleterre il tait prit pour un gars trs  Gauche.
On doit faire plus de social qu'en Angleterre j'imagine.

L'Angleterre c'est le genre de pays  mettre sa douane en France et de slectionner ce qui rentre.
Et la France c'est le genre de pays qui accepte de faire a...

----------


## Grogro

> La forme: utilisation de mots ayant une smantique vague et/ou polysmiques, de concepts flous noys dans des relations imprcises. Profusion de noms propres et de sigles, de rfrences invrifiables, sans prciser comment effectuer le prlvement de ces rfrences (par exemple, si je cite Marx sans prciser  quoi je fais rfrence - oeuvre, citation, priode - je peux vouloir dire tout et son contraire).
> Le fond: abus d'oxymores non explicites. Liens et implications douteuses prsentes comme des vidences. Non respect des rgles lmentaires de la dialectique, rsultant sur une incohrence globale du propos.
> 
> a donne au final un blougi-boulga insens, mais tant parsem de concepts, de sigles et de rfrences savantes, a apparait, en premire lecture, comme une construction avise.


J'ai toujours rien compris.

_And now, for something completely different_, je vous propose la guerre des gauche : http://www.slate.fr/story/135374/gauche-identite

Inutile de prciser que je me reconnais dans le patronage de Laurent Bouvet et de Chevnement. De l  dire "c'est la vraie gauche" comme je suis souvent tent de le faire, ce serait une erreur. Qu'est-ce que la gauche ? Que sont LES gauches ?

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est quoi le rapport avec du Soral ?


Ca permet de discrditer ton interlocuteur sans vraiment utiliser le point Godwin quand ses propos te dpassent... Maintenant que tu connais l'astuce, ne la rpte pas !  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

> Mitterrand tait profondment atlantiste
> http://television.telerama.fr/tele/p...,109644006.php
> documentaire  voir pour comprendre au del des belles paroles que ce sont les actes qui comptent


Atlantiste il l'tait, et plus que Giscard et Chirac. Mais c'est aussi plus compliqu (et passionnant) que cela : http://globe.blogs.nouvelobs.com/arc...ashington.html

Notons qu'il s'entendait aussi trs bien avec Thatcher. Pas comme Chirac qui pensait qu'elle voulait "ses couilles sur un plateau"

----------


## TallyHo

L'apprenti dictateur est nettement battu... Il n'y aura pas de 49.3 pour le sauver cette fois-ci  ::mrgreen:: 




> Rsultats de la primaire  gauche : Manuel Valls reconnat sa dfaite et souhaite  bonne chance  Benot Hamon 
> 
> Benot Hamon est vainqueur du scrutin  58,65 % contre Manuel Valls (41,35 %), sur 60 % des bureaux de vote, selon les premiers chiffres transmis par le PS, dimanche soir.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/primaire-de-la...4_5008374.html

----------


## GPPro

Le PS est dfinitivement en tat comateux avanc, on va voir comment ils s'en sortent... Entre a et monsieur-propre-pas-si-propre, c'est un boulevard pour le candidat anti-systme-made-in-rotschild.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est beau, on dirait du Soral...
> Et comme du Soral, a n'a absolument aucun sens.


Ah non, je suis ne suis pas du tout dans le soralisme (antifa, antismite, pro-islam et subutex).

Enlves tes vieilles illres trotskystes, tu verras mieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est un boulevard pour le candidat anti-systme-made-in-rotschild.


Ce qui est arriv  Fillon peut arriver  Macron.
Il est possible qu'un dossier sorte d'ici aux lections.
Par exemple une histoire de financement de campagne ou quelque chose du genre.

Macron c'tait le conseill conomique d'Hollande, donc on l'a vu son programme conomique et c'est excessivement mauvais.
C'est le candidat du systme, le candidat des banques et des mdias.
Macron c'est le pire de tous.




> Le PS est dfinitivement en tat comateux avanc


Ils ont vir Valls a va peut tre mieux aller maintenant.
Il tait trs impopulaire.

Peut tre vont-ils donner leur voix au parti Radical de Gauche.
Hamon pourrait dire "comme je n'ai aucune chance de gagner, je ne me prsente pas et je conseille  ceux qui voulait voter pour moi de voter pour le parti radical de gauche", non ?

----------


## Gunny

D'un ct, je suis content que Valls soit hors service parce que... bon pas besoin d'expliquer. De l'autre, Valls plombant le PS aurait t la meilleure chose pour la gauche. Maintenant on a Hamon, dont le programme plat  la gauche du PS et qui risque de grignoter les voix de Mlenchon. Macron est quant  lui laiss libre de ratisser du centre gauche au centre droit. Au final les 3 vont plonger car aucun n'aura plus de voix que Fillon. Surtout que les casseroles de Fillon, comment dire... un seul emploi fictif pour  peine un demi million ? Son lectorat s'en fout, ils ont dj vot pour bien pire que a. Le FN sera en tte du premier tour dans tous les cas, a je pense que ce ne sera pas une surprise.
a sent un peu le 2002 quand mme...

----------


## ManusDei

Surtout que Fillon propose de remonter les petites retraites. Et a, a va plaire aux retraits qui votent dj pas mal  droite.

----------


## GPPro

> Surtout que Fillon propose de remonter les petites retraites. Et a, a va plaire aux retraits qui votent dj pas mal  droite.


C'est justement le problme de Fillon, son programme ne plat qu' droite, voir trop  droite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le FN sera en tte du premier tour dans tous les cas, a je pense que ce ne sera pas une surprise.


Alors pour l'instant il semble que le FN soit en tte, mais a peut changer.
On ne peut pas avoir confiance en ce genre de sondage.

Et de toute faon, le FN ne peut pas gagner le second tour.
Quelque soit le parti qui se retrouverait en face du FN (si il arrive au second tour) il serait certains de gagner.

Le PS doit tre super content de ce qui arrive  Fillon, ils doivent se dire que ceux qui ne voteront pas Fillon  cause de cette histoire voteront Marine.
Et la seule faon pour le PS de gagner les lections c'est un second tour FN/PS.
Le PS a tout intrt  ce que le FN soit fort.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Et de toute faon, le FN ne peut pas gagner le second tour.
> Quelque soit le parti qui se retrouverait en face du FN (si il arrive au second tour) il serait certains de gagner.
> (.../...)


Mouais. Je ne parierais pas l-dessus. Bien videmment, le FN n'a aucune chance contre Macron ou Fillon au second tour. Contre les "_bolchviques_" Mlanchon ou Hamon, par contre, je serais moins catgorique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mouais. Je ne parierais pas l-dessus.


On verra bien dans 3 mois.
Le FN ne sera peut tre mme pas au second tour.

Si le FN arrive au second tour, les mdias et les politiques vont rpter en boucle que c'est la fin du monde, qu'il faut faire un "front rpublicain" pour lutter contre la menace nationaliste.
Les citoyens se mobiliseront pour empcher que le FN ne passe.

 moins qu'ils en aient plus rien  foutre.
Au bout d'un moment ils ont peut tre craqu, aprs avoir survcu  Sarkozy et Hollande, ils voient que le systme veut que Macron prenne le pouvoir.
Et l c'est pas le gote d'eau qui fait dborder le vase, l on essaie de faire entrer 10 fois le volume du vase.
Donc peut tre une forte abstention mme au second tour, mais c'est pas dit...

----------


## Grogro

> C'est justement le problme de Fillon, son programme ne plat qu' droite, voir trop  droite.


Non, le problme de Fillon c'est que son programme ne plait qu'aux vieux, aux retraits et aux inactifs.




> Mouais. Je ne parierais pas l-dessus. Bien videmment, le FN n'a aucune chance contre Macron ou Fillon au second tour. Contre les "_bolchviques_" Mlanchon ou Hamon, par contre, je serais moins catgorique.


Contre Fillon oui. Contre Mlenchon le rsultat serait totalement imprvisible et je miserais dj sur une abstention record au second tour. Contre l'homme de paille de Soros et de la finance internationale, qui ne cache mme pas sa volont de dmanteler la France et qui a 90% des mdias derrire lui, je crois au contraire qu'elle a toute ses chances.

----------


## TallyHo

Si Fillon se retire car ses affaires se compliqueront, on a une blondinette au pouvoir d'aprs moi. Le risque de Mlenchon est sa Constituante... En ses temps durs, les gens sont plutt sur la prservation des acquis que le changement et je ne sais pas si l'ide d'un changement de rpublique ne ferait pas peur.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si Fillon se retire car ses affaires se compliqueront, on a une blondinette au pouvoir d'aprs moi. Le risque de Mlenchon est sa Constituante... En ses temps durs, les gens sont plutt sur la prservation des acquis que le changement et je ne sais pas si l'ide d'un changement de rpublique ne ferait pas peur.


Non, on aura immdiatement jupp en homme providentiel et rassembleur, l'homme d'tat pret a sauver la france... 
Sarko irait bien aussi, mais Jupp serait plus efficace et moins clivant.

Croire que l'UMP irait a sa perte en envoyant un candidat totalement cram, c'est pas raliste.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Croire que l'UMP irait a sa perte en envoyant un candidat totalement cram, c'est pas raliste.


Fillon n'est pas plus cram que Sarkozy et Jupp.

Fillon ne va pas tomber pour une si petite histoire.
Sarkozy a fait 1000 fois pire et pourtant il tait au second tour de la dernire prsidentielle.

Ce serait un mauvais choix stratgique que de changer de candidat.
Les lecteurs de l'UMP l'ont choisi parce qu'il semblait tre le meilleur choix.
C'est quand mme celui qui magouille le moins parmi les membres de l'UMP.
Il reste leur meilleur choix.

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, le problme de Fillon c'est que son programme ne plait qu'aux vieux, aux retraits et aux inactifs.


Ca fait un paquet de votants mine de rien. Y a peut-tre de quoi gagner une prsidentielle, en rajoutant ce qui ne voteront pas  gauche quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## TallyHo

> Non, on aura immdiatement jupp en homme providentiel et rassembleur, l'homme d'tat pret a sauver la france... 
> Sarko irait bien aussi, mais Jupp serait plus efficace et moins clivant.
> 
> Croire que l'UMP irait a sa perte en envoyant un candidat totalement cram, c'est pas raliste.


Sauf que Jupp a clairement dit qu'il ne serait pas le bouche-trou et Sarko est encore mal-aim. Alors quel autre candidat assez fort pour faire face aux opposants ? Cop ? NKM ? Lemaire ? Pas si irraliste que a...




> C'est non, clairement et dfinitivement: interrog  plusieurs reprises par la presse locale, vendredi matin, avant la runion du Conseil de Bordeaux Mtropole, Alain Jupp a fait savoir qu'il ne se considrait pas comme une solution de repchage en cas de retrait de Franois Fillon de la campagne prsidentielle. La polmique est proccupante, a-t-il comment, mais cela ne change rien  ma dcision, parce que la primaire a eu lieu et que les lecteurs se sont prononcs.
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pre...-de-fillon.php

----------


## Ryu2000

> Manuel Valls limin, plus aucun dfenseur du bilan de Franois Hollande ne se trouve sur la ligne de dpart de la prsidentielle 2017.
> 2017 : pour la premire fois, aucun candidat ne dfendra le bilan du pouvoir en place


Au dbut je me suis dis que c'tait chouette, le bilan d'Hollande / Valls est mauvais, le PS veut repartir sur autre chose.
Mais en fait il y a un gars qui avait des grosses responsabilits dans le gouvernement d'Hollande et qui est candidat en 2017 : Macron !

Donc si vous avez aim le quinquennat d'Hollande et que vous voudriez voir la suite, *votez Macron*.

----------


## macslan

> Il y a trs peu de femmes qui portent la Burka et chacun son style vestimentaire...
> Si elles se sentent confortable dans ces vtements, il y en a bien qui des jeunes qui portent encore des joggings et des nike, donc tous les gots sont dans la nature...
> J'ai pas compris en quoi c'tait une menace scuritaire de masquer son visage...
> 
> 
> J'ai pas suivi l'histoire, mais c'est pas  un prof de dcrocher quoi que ce soit..
> En France c'est l'inverse, tu pourrais te faire virer pour port d'un pendentif.
> La France est vraiment bizarre aujourd'hui.
> Ils veulent effacer l'histoire catholique du pays on dirait...
> ...


Ha 26 minutes une trs bonne mission des deux Vincents cette vido fait rfrence  une votation du 12 fvrier prochain pour la naturalisation facilit des trangers de troisime gnration dont l'UDC est contre naturellement et qui est mis en avant une femme en burka comme affiche de campagne. Elle a l'habitude de faire de ces affiches choques pour diminuer le budget campagne car tous les mdias vont en parler.
Voil l'histoire du prof qui date un peu je dois dire

 sinon le problme c'est qu'on voit pas qui se cache sous la burka

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ha 26 minutes une trs bonne mission


Ouais c'est bien fun, je ne suis pas Suisse, donc je ne comprends pas tout, mais a me fait souvent marrer.
C'est un peu les Inconnus ou les Nuls Suisse.
C'est super marrant les tensions entre les diffrents cantons ^^

Le prof Valaisan n'avait pas a dcrocher quoi que ce soit.




> sinon le problme c'est qu'on voit pas qui se cache sous la burka


Ben on voit pas non plus ce qu'il y a sous un dguisement d'antifa :

Et a gne personne...
Alors que les antifas sont des gros casseurs, extremement violent.

Les femmes en burka posent rarement problme.
Et si on prend un voile :

On voit le visage, mais le voile pose quand mme problme, comme les pendentifs religieux.

 la limite on va dire que la Burka pose problme car elle masque le visage, mais d'autres objets sont l'ennemi des extrmistes laques, alors qu'il n'y a pas de raison...
Il y a des tars comme lui, qui veulent crer une nouvelle religion bas sur les valeurs de la Rpublique...

----------


## fcharton2

> Non, le problme de Fillon c'est que son programme ne plait qu'aux vieux, aux retraits et aux inactifs.


Je ne crois pas que ce soit un problme. Une large fraction de l'lectorat ne s'intresse plus aux programmes des candidats, parce que personne n'imagine qu'ils tiendront parole s'ils sont lus (il suffit de voir leur raction quand Trump fait exactement ce qu'il a dit qu'il ferait, ou que des politiciens britanniques envisagent de mettre en oeuvre un rfrendum populaire...). Et du coup, certains candidats ne font mme plus l'effort d'avoir un programme: une liste de promesses vagues, d'engagements flous, de grands principes creux, suffit largement. Il reste bien sur quelques personnes qui lisent les programmes, ce sont gnralement des vieux, et c'est  eux que le programme Fillon s'adresse...

La force de Fillon, dans cette campagne, c'est qu'aprs des primaires qui ont limin toutes les ttes de listes et favoris des outsiders "hors sol", il est le seul candidat avec une exprience de gouvernemental et un appareil partisan capable de lui donner une majorit. Hamon est debout sur un champ de ruines, Macron n'a pas de parti, Marine et Mlenchon font peur par leur inexprience. 

Son problme,  mon avis, c'est d'avoir plac cette campagne sur le terrain moral, en confondant lection et prix de vertu. Personne, dans son lectorat, ne le lui demandait, et l'histoire  montr que c'tait trs risqu (la gauche en a fait les frais des dizaines de fois). Et plus rcemment, quand le truc lui a saut  la figure, de ne pas se positionner clairement : soit en assumant, soit en dmissionnant. A mon avis, cela montre que Fillon, tout expriment qu'il soit, n'a pas la stature (et quand on voit la concurrence, on peut craindre le pire...)




> Contre Fillon oui. Contre Mlenchon le rsultat serait totalement imprvisible et je miserais dj sur une abstention record au second tour. Contre l'homme de paille de Soros et de la finance internationale, qui ne cache mme pas sa volont de dmanteler la France et qui a 90% des mdias derrire lui, je crois au contraire qu'elle a toute ses chances.


Je ne pense pas. Beaucoup de votants prennent Macron pour ce qu'il est: un vrai conservateur, une sorte de sous-Hollande qui ne fera rien pendant cinq ans, et tentera de gagner du temps, en nous expliquant que tout va mieux, que l'inversion est pour demain, que la reprise est l... C'est ce qui explique le soutien des milieux d'affaires et des mdias: Macron est une promesse de stabilit, voire d'immobilisme. 

Et cela en fait, au second tour, un candidat rassurant pour tous ceux qui (mme s'ils prtendent le contraire) n'ont pas rellement intrt  ce que les quilibres actuels bougent trop: retraits, urbains, classes moyennes et suprieures, jeunes mondialiss. Ca fait beaucoup de monde, en fait.

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Et cela en fait, au second tour, un candidat rassurant pour tous ceux qui (mme s'ils prtendent le contraire) n'ont pas rellement intrt  ce que les quilibres actuels bougent trop: retraits, urbains, classes moyennes et suprieures, jeunes mondialiss. Ca fait beaucoup de monde, en fait.


C'est le problme que j'ai avec lui, que certains macronistes n'arrivent pas  comprendre (mais je n'aurais pas mis les urbains dans la liste, et possiblement pas les classes moyennes). 
Macron se fout royalement des prcaires, et son discours n'apporte qu'une seule conclusion  ce sujet "si ils sont dans la merde, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas fait les efforts ncessaires".

----------


## pmithrandir

> Macron est une promesse de stabilit, voire d'immobilisme.


Ce qui n'est parfois pas le pire des programmes...
Au moins les entreprises auraient de la visibilit a plus de 6 mois...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sauf que Jupp a clairement dit qu'il ne serait pas le bouche-trou et Sarko est encore mal-aim. Alors quel autre candidat assez fort pour faire face aux opposants ? Cop ? NKM ? Lemaire ? Pas si irraliste que a...


Il ne sera pas un bouche trou, mais un homme provdentiel sauvant la droite d'un candidat finalement pourri...

Il est oblig de montrer son allegeance et d'attendre que fillon tombe si il ne veut pas passer pour le fossoyeur. En tant que second, il serait immdiatement choisi par la droite, pas besoin de demander, ca viendra tout seul.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit un problme. Une large fraction de l'lectorat ne s'intresse plus aux programmes des candidats, parce que personne n'imagine qu'ils tiendront parole s'ils sont lus (il suffit de voir leur raction quand Trump fait exactement ce qu'il a dit qu'il ferait, ou que des politiciens britanniques envisagent de mettre en oeuvre un rfrendum populaire...). Et du coup, certains candidats ne font mme plus l'effort d'avoir un programme: une liste de promesses vagues, d'engagements flous, de grands principes creux, suffit largement. Il reste bien sur quelques personnes qui lisent les programmes, ce sont gnralement des vieux, et c'est  eux que le programme Fillon s'adresse...


J'ai l'impression que pour la premire fois depuis trs longtemps, c'est faux. La convergence gauche-droite vers le mondialisme "libral" et l'alignement sur la culture et les normes anglo-saxonnes est remise en cause. On a des candidats avec des programmes rflchis, cohrents, et qui cette fois reprsentent vraiment des idaux-types. Et on en a pas un, ni deux, mais au moins 4 : Le Pen, Fillon, Macron, Hamon et Mlenchon. Soit tous les spectres des diffrents populismes mais aussi la vieille droite terrienne, enracine, catholique et provinciale (en opposition avec la droite parisienne, ultra scuritaire, amricaine et hors sol), et la nouvelle gauche urbaine, bobo et post-socialiste. Tous ont un vritable choix  proposer et ont travaill leurs dossiers. 




> La force de Fillon, dans cette campagne, c'est qu'aprs des primaires qui ont limin toutes les ttes de listes et favoris des outsiders "hors sol", il est le seul candidat avec une exprience de gouvernemental et un appareil partisan capable de lui donner une majorit. Hamon est debout sur un champ de ruines, Macron n'a pas de parti, Marine et Mlenchon font peur par leur inexprience.


Je n'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle et c'est tout  fait juste. C'est  la fois un bon point (gage de stabilit et de srieux), et un handicap (reprsentant de la politique " la papa", et fortement co-responsable de l'effondrement du pays). 






> Je ne pense pas. Beaucoup de votants prennent Macron pour ce qu'il est: un vrai conservateur, une sorte de sous-Hollande qui ne fera rien pendant cinq ans, et tentera de gagner du temps, en nous expliquant que tout va mieux, que l'inversion est pour demain, que la reprise est l... C'est ce qui explique le soutien des milieux d'affaires et des mdias: Macron est une promesse de stabilit, voire d'immobilisme.


Bien au contraire, la candidature de Macron est tout autant disruptive que celles de Hamon, Mlenchon et Le Pen. Fillon, Jupp et Valls reprsentaient le choix de la continuit par rapport aux annes Chirac-Sarko-Hollande, avec des amnagements  la marge (plus ou moins de combativit vis--vis de l'Allemagne et de Bruxelles, une politique trangre diffrente, plus ou moins d'alignement sur l'idal-type anglo-saxon, plus ou moins daccommodements avec l'Islam). Le choix de la stabilit, c'est Fillon s'il amnage son programme conomique pour rassurer les vieux. Chose qu'il a dj faite. Macron, c'est un bouleversement complet et une ubrisation acclre de l'conomie, de mme que le dmantlement complet de la France que Sarko n'a pu achever. Macron sduit quelques jeunes urbains mondialiss et intgrs  l'conomie numrique, qui en ont marre de la politique traditionnelle et de la grontocratie des baby boomers. Au del de notre microcosme urbain, il suscite la mfiance.

Les mdias ne soutiennent Macron parce que leurs patrons leur ordonnent de faire, tout comme ils soutenaient Sarko  98% en 2007. Au del, son style de jeune premier est une bonne reprsentation en terme de spectacle, donc gage d'audimat, mais des "bons clients" forts en gueule comme Le Pen fille et petite fille, Mlenchon, Montebourg, Hamon et Sarko le sont tout autant. Le patronat est fortement divis entre Macron et Fillon, et cette division reprend de vieilles lignes de clivages entre capitalisme terrien et familial (voire paternaliste), et capitalisme atlantiste.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il ne sera pas un bouche trou, mais un homme provdentiel sauvant la droite d'un candidat finalement pourri...
> 
> Il est oblig de montrer son allegeance et d'attendre que fillon tombe si il ne veut pas passer pour le fossoyeur. En tant que second, il serait immdiatement choisi par la droite, pas besoin de demander, ca viendra tout seul.


Certes il est oblig de montrer un minimum de retenue sans accabler Fillon mais l il est plutt catgorique... Tu as lu l'article ? *Il a dit dfinitivement et clairement non*, ce sont ses propos et pas les miens. Donc ce sera dur d'expliquer le retournement de veste alors qu'il aurait pu faire la langue de bois habituelle pour esquiver et rpondre  moiti, ce qui aurait permis ensuite de jouer sur le flou entretenu pour revenir sur ses propos pour se prsenter si Fillon est mis hors-course.




> Au moins les entreprises auraient de la visibilit a plus de 6 mois...


Tu peux avoir de la visibilit sans tre dans l'immobilisme... Tu peux prciser ta pense svp ?

----------


## GrandFather

> Certes il est oblig de montrer un minimum de retenue sans accabler Fillon mais l il est plutt catgorique... Tu as lu l'article ? *Il a dit dfinitivement et clairement non*, ce sont ses propos et pas les miens. Donc ce sera dur d'expliquer le retournement de veste alors qu'il aurait pu faire la langue de bois habituelle pour esquiver et rpondre  moiti, ce qui aurait permis ensuite de jouer sur le flou entretenu pour revenir sur ses propos pour se prsenter si Fillon est mis hors-course.


M'ouais. Ce ne serait pas la premire fois dans l'histoire de la V rpublique qu'un homme politique renierait une prise de position d'apparence dfinitive pour satisfaire   l'intrt suprieur de la Nation . Il suffirait que le dsistement de Fillon augmente drastiquement, dans les intentions de vote, les chances de Lepen d'accder  la prsidence pour que le revirement devienne impratif, du moins aux yeux de son camp. Ca ncessitera peut-tre une petite danse du ventre de la part des pontes de LR pour faire passer la pilule, mais a ne me parat pas insurmontable.

----------


## Zirak

> M'ouais. Ce ne serait pas la premire fois dans l'histoire de la V rpublique qu'un homme politique renierait une prise de position d'apparence dfinitive pour satisfaire   l'intrt suprieur de la Nation .


Surtout que ce n'est pas comme si on avait eu le cas avec son petit prdcesseur du mme parti... ^^

----------


## halaster08

La solution ne serait-elle pas de refaire des primaires a droite?
Avec bien sur la mme taxe sur le vote, parcequ'on est jamais contre un peu d'argent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce ne serait pas la premire fois dans l'histoire de la V rpublique qu'un homme politique renierait une prise de position d'apparence dfinitive pour satisfaire   l'intrt suprieur de la Nation .


Il y a un truc vaguement en rapport avec a au PS.
Maintenant que Hamon a gagn les primaires, les autres socialistes lui demande de changer son programme.
C'est bizarre de vouloir lui faire changer de "ligne" :
"Si Hamon ne change pas de ligne, il ne rassemblera pas", prvient Touraine
Prsidentielle : Hamon subit la fronde de ministres et dputs socialistes
Les socialistes intensifient la pression sur Hamon

C'est un peu dommage pour ceux qui se sont dplac aux primaires pour soutenir Hamon de se faire trahir comme a...
Peut tre qu'ils ont vot Hamon parce qu'il proposait quelque chose que les socialistes veulent qu'il change maintenant.
Je sais qu'une grosse partie de ceux qui ont vot Hamon, l'ont fait pour virer Valls, mais quand mme...

----------


## TallyHo

> M'ouais. Ce ne serait pas la premire fois dans l'histoire de la V rpublique qu'un homme politique renierait une prise de position d'apparence dfinitive pour satisfaire   l'intrt suprieur de la Nation . Il suffirait que le dsistement de Fillon augmente drastiquement, dans les intentions de vote, les chances de Lepen d'accder  la prsidence pour que le revirement devienne impratif, du moins aux yeux de son camp. Ca ncessitera peut-tre une petite danse du ventre de la part des pontes de LR pour faire passer la pilule, mais a ne me parat pas insurmontable.


Mme Sarko n'a pas t aussi affirmatif, ici il n'y a pas d'ambigut sur laquelle il pourrait jouer plus tard pour revenir sur sa dcision... On ne sait pas non plus ce qui se passe en coulisse, les menaces de divulgations de dossiers et autres combines. Les cadavres qui remontent sont  la mode en ce moment. Je ne suis pas devin mais a ne m'tonnerait pas qu'il y ait un truc comme a d'ailleurs vu que Jupp n'a pas toujours t blanc, ils en ont peut-tre gard sous le coude au cas o...  ::): 

En tout cas pour moi, si il devait prendre le relai, il ne serait clairement pas crdible par apport  ses propos catgoriques...

----------


## Invit

> Il y a un truc vaguement en rapport avec a au PS.
> Maintenant que Hamon a gagn les primaires, les autres socialistes lui demande de changer son programme.
> C'est bizarre de vouloir lui faire changer de "ligne" :
> "Si Hamon ne change pas de ligne, il ne rassemblera pas", prvient Touraine
> Prsidentielle : Hamon subit la fronde de ministres et dputs socialistes
> Les socialistes intensifient la pression sur Hamon
> 
> C'est un peu dommage pour ceux qui se sont dplac aux primaires pour soutenir Hamon de se faire trahir comme a...
> Peut tre qu'ils ont vot Hamon parce qu'il proposait quelque chose que les socialistes veulent qu'il change maintenant.
> Je sais qu'une grosse partie de ceux qui ont vot Hamon, l'ont fait pour virer Valls, mais quand mme...


Je pense surtout que a montre les limites des primaires... Aussi bien  droite, qu' gauche, ils font une lection dans une lection car au final, on dit Hamon est de gauche et Valls est  droite... Jupp est centriste, Fillon la droite dure ... Ils n'arrivent pas  s'accorder ensemble, impossible de faire l'unanimit dans son parti ensuite, alors pour gagner une lection...  ::?:

----------


## GrandFather

> Mme Sarko n'a pas t aussi affirmatif, ici il n'y a pas d'ambigut sur laquelle il pourrait jouer plus tard pour revenir sur sa dcision...


L'absence d'ambigut, c'est qu'il ne veut pas tre prsent comme un  supplant  de Fillon. Par contre, en tant que  sauveur de la rpublique  face  une probable victoire du FN, a peut le faire  mon avis. Ce n'est qu'une posture - au fond je suis persuad qu'il a envie d'y aller -, mais qui peut se comprendre ; le prochain prsident ne va dj pas avoir la partie facile, quel que soit son camp, sans avoir en plus  se voir reprocher qu'il est essentiellement  ce poste parce qu'il a gagn  un concours de circonstances...

----------


## Gunny

> L'absence d'ambigut, c'est qu'il ne veut pas tre prsent comme un  supplant  de Fillon. Par contre, en tant que  sauveur de la rpublique  face  une probable victoire du FN, a peut le faire  mon avis. Ce n'est qu'une posture - au fond je suis persuad qu'il a envie d'y aller -, mais qui peut se comprendre ; le prochain prsident ne va dj pas avoir la partie facile, quel que soit son camp, sans avoir en plus  se voir reprocher qu'il est essentiellement  ce poste parce qu'il a gagn  un concours de circonstances...


Sans compter que bon...Virer Fillon  cause d'un scandale financier pour le remplacer par... hm... Jupp...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense surtout que a montre les limites des primaires...


Il y a quelque chose qui ne colle pas avec ce systme de primaire.
- plusieurs candidats se prsentent avec chacun son programme
- un candidat est lu
- son parti lui demande de changer son programme

a sert  quoi de faire une primaire si  la fin il y a le programme du parti ?




> impossible de faire l'unanimit dans son parti ensuite, alors pour gagner une lection...


Moi  la place d'Hamon je dirai au PS d'aller se faire foutre !
Il a gagn les primaires c'est lui le chef, si les autres du partis ne sont pas content ils la ferment...
Bon aprs je connais pas son programme et je ne sais pas ce que son parti lui reproche exactement.
(il est pour la lgalisation du cannabis apparemment, jespre que a va rester au cas o il gagnerait les prsidentielles ^^)

De toute faon le PS est mort et pour l'instant il n'a aucune chance d'arriver au second tour, donc quitte  y aller pour perdre autant y aller avec du panache !
Pierre Berg : Le PS est fini, mort
Je n'aime pas Pierre Berg, il dit a pour faire de la pub pour Macron, mais il a quand mme raison sur ce point prcis.

----------


## GrandFather

> Sans compter que bon...Virer Fillon  cause d'un scandale financier pour le remplacer par... hm... Jupp...


Paradoxalement, Jupp a une image pas si mauvaise sur ce plan dans l'opinion, il me semble. Il est notoire qu'il a servi jadis de fusible judiciaire pour Chirac, et si ce n'est certes pas une preuve d'intgrit morale c'est a minima une preuve de loyaut, vertu plutt rare dans le monde politique... Et puis ncessit fait loi.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

D'autant que Jupp a dj effectu sa peine. Je le dfends pas (pour moi une condamnation pour un truc en rapport avec une fonction politique devrait tre toujours assortie d'une inligibilit  vie) mais au moins il ne devrait pas avoir de cadavre cach. Je pense qu'il est assez intelligent pour pas avoir fait de nouvelle connerie depuis sa condamnation.

Aprs a, il ne dsigneront pas Sarko qui est carrment mis en examen. NKM ferait un flop et les autres candidats sont insignifiants. Ils peuvent sortir un dinosaure genre Raffarin  la rigueur. Ou alors ils se retirent, et laissent Bayrou y aller avec des tractations pour un gouvernement d'union ? Ou pareil mais avec Macron ? Mais je ne vois pas LR ne prsenter aucun candidat.
M'est avis que soit Fillon ne va jamais se retirer, soit  un moment Jupp va arrter de faire son orgueilleuse et accepter d'y aller.

En tout cas, si Fillon saute j'aimerais bien qu'on s'occupe de La Pen qui a fait exactement la mme chose mais au parlement europen.

Mais on se rapproche de plus en plus d'un second tour Macron/La Pen...
Quoique Macron a piqu dans la caisse de Bercy pour lancer son mouvement. Dcidment qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse cette anne !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quoique Macron a piqu dans la caisse de Bercy pour lancer son mouvement.


Si seulement a pouvait faire le mme scandale qu'avec Fillon...
On voit que le traitement mdiatique change selon la personne.
Les mdias sont trangement trs pote avec Macron...




> Dcidment qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse cette anne !


Ce n'est pas que les candidats sont pire que d'habitude, c'est juste qu'ils se sont fait prendre...

----------


## Invit

> Si seulement a pouvait faire le mme scandale qu'avec Fillon...
> On voit que le traitement mdiatique change selon la personne.
> Les mdias sont trangement trs pote avec Macron...


Pour Macron, il est pour l'instant accus par 2 personnes, c'est a ? 
Pour Fillon, c'est le canard qui a lanc le truc, c'est pas pareil...

Pour Fillon, visiblement, des noms de domaines baroin2017, bertrand2017 et wauquiez2017 sont rservs !  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quoique Macron a piqu dans la caisse de Bercy pour lancer son mouvement. Dcidment qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse cette anne !


Piquer dans la caisse c'est trop fort...
Il est accus d'avoir utiliser son budget au ministre pour rencontrer plein de gens et augmenter son rseau.

Le problme, c'est que ca va tre super difficile de dire quelles rencontres taient lgitime ou pas en tant que ministre. Et avoir un bon rseau, c'est aussi essentiel pour un ministre.
C'est loin d'tre aussi facile a prouver que els autres, et l'illgalit est clairement pas prouve.

Dailleur, il a attaqu directement sur ce sujet...  Jai t un ministre engag  temps plein, dans toutes mes missions. Sils dcouvrent quun ministre engag cest un ministre qui voyage, qui va voir ses interlocuteurs, qui reoit et qui est actif, ils dcouvrent peut-tre ce quest une fonction de ministre 

C'est difficile de repliquer srur ce sujet...

----------


## Grogro

> Si seulement a pouvait faire le mme scandale qu'avec Fillon...
> On voit que le traitement mdiatique change selon la personne.
> Les mdias sont trangement trs pote avec Macron...


Attends quelques jours que a sente vraiment le roussi pour Fillon, et tu verras le Figaro au moins lancer la contre attaque contre Macron, ne serait-ce pour allumer un contre feux. Macron se fait tailler le jonc par 90% des mdias, mais c'est pas demain la veille que le Figaro s'y mettra.

----------


## ManusDei

Marianne commence  tacler Macron, ou plutt le reste de la presse sur le sujet Macron.

----------


## Invit

> Piquer dans la caisse c'est trop fort...
> Il est accus d'avoir utiliser son budget au ministre pour rencontrer plein de gens et augmenter son rseau.
> 
> Le problme, c'est que ca va tre super difficile de dire quelles rencontres taient lgitime ou pas en tant que ministre. Et avoir un bon rseau, c'est aussi essentiel pour un ministre.
> C'est loin d'tre aussi facile a prouver que els autres, et l'illgalit est clairement pas prouve.
> 
> Dailleur, il a attaqu directement sur ce sujet...  Jai t un ministre engag  temps plein, dans toutes mes missions. Sils dcouvrent quun ministre engag cest un ministre qui voyage, qui va voir ses interlocuteurs, qui reoit et qui est actif, ils dcouvrent peut-tre ce quest une fonction de ministre 
> 
> C'est difficile de repliquer srur ce sujet...


C'est exactement a !
Il faudrait venir avec des exemples un peu plus prcis, des faits, etc ... L pour Fillon, y'a des interviews de la personne, des annes, des salaires sans contrat, etc... etc...

----------


## TallyHo

De toute faon, il n'y a pas besoin d'affaire pour discrditer Macron... Il suffit de regarder ses mentors, ses soutiens et son parcours pour voir que c'est le candidat idal de la mafia mdiatico-politique et de l'lite malsaine...

----------


## GPPro

> Marianne commence  tacler Macron, ou plutt le reste de la presse sur le sujet Macron.


D'un autre cot Marianne a toujours roul pour ton candidat. D'ici l  ce qu'ils le voient en sauveur inespr de la droite...

----------


## GPPro

> De toute faon, il n'y a pas besoin d'affaire pour discrditer Macron... Il suffit de regarder ses mentors, ses soutiens et son parcours pour voir que c'est le candidat idal de la mafia mdiatico-politique et de l'lite malsaine...


Le problme est que beaucoup de gens ne voient pas ou ne veulent pas voir a (preuve en est, tu prends -2 sur un message factuel, tu sais qu'il y a au moins 2 fanboys de manu 2 ici  ::mouarf::  ).

----------


## Invit

> Le problme est que beaucoup de gens ne voient pas ou ne veulent pas voir a (preuve en est, tu prends -2 sur un message factuel, tu sais qu'il y a au moins 2 fanboys de manu 2 ici  ).


Ou la redondance peut-tre ? Qui n'a pas compris que Macron tait le candidat des mdias ?

----------


## TallyHo

D'un autre ct, pour ce que valent les pouces sur cette partie du forum...  ::): 

Et pour la redondance, il en faut vu comment a tourne en boucle sur lui dans les mdias. Je t'assure que tout le monde ne voit pas que c'est le candidat dsign. Certains te diront que c'est parce qu'il est le meilleur et donc les mdias impartiaux s'intressent  lui  ::D:

----------


## fcharton2

> M'est avis que soit Fillon ne va jamais se retirer, soit  un moment Jupp va arrter de faire son orgueilleuse et accepter d'y aller.


Je n'arrive pas  comprendre la raction de Fillon. Face  ce genre d'affaire, il me semble qu'il n'y a que deux ractions possibles. Soit on considre que c'est une boule puante, et que tant que la justice n'a rien dcid, ce n'est que cela. C'est ce que fait actuellement Marine avec le parlement Europen, c'est probablement ce qu'aurait fait un Mitterrand. Soit on se dit que comme on s'est fait lire sur sa vertu (lourde erreur  mon avis, mais bon), on ne peut pas continuer, et on se retire immdiatement en laissant son parti grer les consquences. 

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, il se comporte en grand homme. L, il passera quoi qu'il arrive pour un (tout) petit politicien. 




> Quoique Macron a piqu dans la caisse de Bercy pour lancer son mouvement. Dcidment qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse cette anne !


Je serais tonn que chacun n'ait pas, dans les mois qui viennent, sa ration d'affaires. Ce que je trouve drangeant, c'est qu'en fin de compte, ce qui fera la diffrence, c'est l'exploitation plus ou moins grande qu'en feront les mdias, et la qualit des cellules de crises de chaque candidat. 

Si je comprends bien, en 2017, une lection prsidentielle, a consiste  : 

- passer par un processus de primaire, qui a tendance  favoriser les outsiders, et  les encourager  se dmarquer en faisant des propositions clivantes, et qui marquent les esprits
- une fois qu'un vote "populaire" (c'est  dire un mlange de sympathisants, de militants, et d'opposants qui font de petits calculs) a choisi un candidat sur la base de ses ides, entamer une tape de "rassemblement" qui va consister  diluer lesdites ides dans celles de tous les perdants de la primaire...

ou, alternativement,

- ne pas passer par une primaire, mais se prsenter seul comme un outsider en rupture, autour d'ides clivantes 
- puis, constatant qu'on n'a pas de base suffisante pour avoir une majorit, entamer une politique de rassemblement, qui consistera  diluer ses ides dans celles de tous ceux qu'on cherche  recruter

puis

- laisser les mdias, les rseaux sociaux et les agences de communication dbattre,  coup d'affaires, de scoops, d'lments de langage, de vertus outrages et d'indignations,
- y ajouter une dose de propagande sondagire, et quelques interventions d'une justice qui a dcidment de plus en plus envie de faire de la politique... (ou du mdiatique, on ne sait plus tellement a finit par tre pareil). 

et enfin une fois lu, se rclamer d'un mandat clair, tandis que le perdant entrera en rsistance, ce qui revient  dire qu'il considre le scrutin comme nul et non avenu.

Je sais que rien de ceci n'est nouveau, mais il me semble que cela prend actuellement des proportions draisonnables. 

Et en fin de compte, dans cette "dmocratie-ralit", qui remplace le dbat idologique et le dbat sur les programmes par des concours de moralit et des attaques sur les personnes, on remplace peu  peu le peuple par les "faiseurs d'opinion", mdias et officines. 

Francois

----------


## Grogro

> D'un autre cot Marianne a toujours roul pour ton candidat. D'ici l  ce qu'ils le voient en sauveur inespr de la droite...


Pas toujours, mais presque depuis 10 ans. Il y a une (courte) parenthse quand Maurice Szafran tait seul  la barre, o Marianne est devenue vraiment trop pro-gouvernement. Ce qui leur a valu un sacr retour de bton.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je sais que rien de ceci n'est nouveau, mais il me semble que cela prend actuellement des proportions draisonnables.
> 
> Et en fin de compte, dans cette "dmocratie-ralit", qui remplace le dbat idologique et le dbat sur les programmes par des concours de moralit et des attaques sur les personnes, on remplace peu  peu le peuple par les "faiseurs d'opinion", mdias et officines.


Effectivement rien de nouveau, c'est comme a depuis plus de 200 ans... Ce n'est pas le peuple qui est remplac puisqu'il n'a jamais eu un rel contre-pouvoir, c'est les rapports de force entre les lites dans le cercle mdiatico-politique qui est en mouvement. Tant que les gens prfreront se dcharger sur des "reprsentants" plutt que de dsigner des "obligs", ce sera comme a et mme de pire en pire comme tu le dplores. Tu peux tre condamn, partir en exil, revenir blanc comme une colombe car tu as "chang" et les gens te cautionneront  nouveau... Pourquoi s'arrter aprs tout puisque les gens continuent  y croire ?  ::):

----------


## souviron34

> Effectivement rien de nouveau, c'est comme a depuis plus de 200 ans...


Euh... Pas vraiment....  Depuis 10 ans seulement ... Et a semble s'acclrer.... (_voir plus bas_)






> Je sais que rien de ceci n'est nouveau, mais il me semble que cela prend actuellement des proportions draisonnables. 
> 
> Et en fin de compte, dans cette "dmocratie-ralit", qui remplace le dbat idologique et le dbat sur les programmes par des concours de moralit et des attaques sur les personnes, on remplace peu  peu le peuple par les "faiseurs d'opinion", mdias et officines.



Tout a fait, c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je n'interviens plus gure sur cette partie du forum... Entre se jeter  la figure des "sources", mettre des images (_truques ou non_), insulter ou mpriser les autres, reprendre des slogans ou des reflexions "one-liner", etc etc...

Je pense que les mdias ne font que s'ajuster  Internet, les rseaux sociaux et blogues/forums comme celui-ci, et que bien que les mdias soient responsables de la reprise "real-time" de thmes, "dcouvertes", infos ou fausses infos, les gens participant aux forums sont tout aussi responsables...  

Il n'y a qu' voir ici.. A part ton intervention d'avant-hier, qui a marqu un retour  quelques interventions plus censes et developpes, ces fils se sont appauvris considrablement dans les derniers mois sur le contenu...

Alors il parat que nous sommes des vieux cons, en disant "_c'tait mieux avan_t"... Peut-tre... En attendant je pense qu'effectivement on drive fortement des vrais dbats d'ides, des positions personnelles, avec leurs nuances, et la possibilit de sortir des choses hors "mainstream" sans que cela pousse  se faire traiter de tous les noms...

Nous vivons  mon avis une poque charnire, que ce soit avec le bordel que sme Trump, mais aussi ce qui se passe dans tous les pays occidentaux, mais pas seulement eux.. Et que Internet et la socit 2.0 est en train sans doute de se dfinir, mais par une destruction certaine de certains "acquis" : les rtro-pdalages de Facebook et Twitter depuis les lections americaines sur le contrle des FakeNews et leur propagation sont un embryon de raction  un phnomne que tous les "_plus de 20 ans_" comprennent et voient et constatent...

Et dans ce balbutiement de nouvelle socit et destruction de l'ancienne, il semble que, pas seulement comme tu dis les "_faiseux d'opinion_", mais les groupuscules ou auteurs de blogs et autres sont tout autant responsables...

Et comme la classe dirigeante ne semble pas faire preuve (_c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire_) d'une exemplarit au dessus de tout soupon, on a une espce d'poque de "_fin de rgime_", dans laquelle cette classe est totalement dconsidre auprs du peuple, mais au vu des moyens mis  disposition par Internet, cela n'est plus un mouvement rellement social d'ampleur auquel notre socit fait face, mais plutt une multitude de mouvements o c'est  celui qui sortira le plus de saloperies sur l'autre, le plus de "soutiens" ou de "sources" pour sa vision...  (_je maintiens que cela a commenc rellement en France avec l'anti-sarkozysme primaire des dbuts de son quinquennat, lorsque les mdias (et le "peuple" orient par ces mdias) s'est rgal des Fouquet's, Bolor, et autres robes de Rachida, avec les appellations de "Nain" etc... du "fait" people totalement hors de la politique et d'un combat politique_)

Les plus sensibles  a sont aussi les plus "ns" dans la socit internet, et comme l'cole a abandonn  peu prs le role d'lever l'esprit critique,  et la connaissance historique, le recul, et la philosophie (_sans mme parler de l'ducation de base_), on arrive  des dbats sur des faits "petits et ponctuels", ou sur des thories, qui ne sont que a, des thories...

Bref...


Bien que je sois toujours trs intress par les sujets, la manire dont on en dbat ne me sied plus gure...  La socit FB 2.0 n'a aucun attrait pour moi, et il me semble que elle va d'elle-mme  sa propre catastrophe, mais peut-tre que je me trompe... En tous cas je pense que les mdias ne sont que le reflet de la socit et non pas l'inverse... C'est parce que les gens se partagent des nouvelles en temps rel, que les mdias suivent....  Et c'est parce que les gens dbattent  un niveau primaire que les mdias enbotent le pas... 



 ::D:

----------


## TallyHo

> Euh... Pas vraiment....  Depuis 10 ans seulement ...


Non non plus de 200 ans, depuis qu'on est en rgime reprsentatif. Le peuple n'a jamais eu un vrai pouvoir  part voter des reprsentants qui taient de droit divin avant a. Mme l'emblmatique rfrendum ne peut pas tre initi par le peuple... Si je voulais faire de la provoc', je dirais qu' l'poque, on est plutt pass  la royaut 2.0  ::D: 




> En attendant je pense qu'effectivement on drive fortement des vrais dbats d'ides, des positions personnelles, avec leurs nuances, et la possibilit de sortir des choses hors "mainstream" sans que cela pousse  se faire traiter de tous les noms...


A qui le dis tu...  ::roll:: 

C'est bien pour a que tu devrais continuer sur cette partie du forum si tu es dans cet tat d'esprit de dbat d'ides et de nuances. C'est tout l'intrt des changes. Parce que si c'est pour se sortir des banalits conformistes, aucun intrt... Il y a TF1 pour a  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> Non non plus de 200 ans, depuis qu'on est en rgime reprsentatif. Le peuple n'a jamais eu un vrai pouvoir  part voter des reprsentants qui taient de droit divin avant a. Mme l'emblmatique rfrendum ne peut pas tre initi par le peuple... Si je voulais faire de la provoc', je dirais qu' l'poque, on est plutt pass  la royaut 2.0


Bof...

Avant Internet, en France, on savait que, nationalement, il y avait Minute pour l'extrme-droite, L'Huma de l'autre ct, Lib  gauche, le Figaro  droite, Le Monde "indpendant".... Hara-Kiri et Charlie satiriques.. Le Canard satirique et indpendant...

Des sources fiables de part leur contenu et positionnement.. Pas de surprises..


Les "fausses" nouvelles taient du ct de Minute et Dtective...

Pour le reste, c'tait des opinions, mais les faits eux-mmes n'taient gure contests, et les attaques personelles hors circuit... (_la grande envole de Miterrand contre "les chiens de la presse" n'tait pas contre le fait en lui-mme du prt de Brgovoy, mais sur le fait que la presse jugeait ce fait important en faisant Une aprs Une en mettant le nom de Brgovoy et Miterrand_)... (_on peut se rappeller l'Affaire Boulin, l'Affaire du Rainbow Warrior, celle des Frgates de Taiwan, de Elf.. : bien que les gens soient cits , c'tait une rflexion/ critique sur le systme et "les" systmes". Les personnages taient un vecteur seulement (sauf Bokassa et VGE..)_)

----------


## fcharton2

> Effectivement rien de nouveau, c'est comme a depuis plus de 200 ans... Ce n'est pas le peuple qui est remplac puisqu'il n'a jamais eu un rel contre-pouvoir, c'est les rapports de force entre les lites dans le cercle mdiatico-politique qui est en mouvement. Tant que les gens prfreront se dcharger sur des "reprsentants" plutt que de dsigner des "obligs", ce sera comme a et mme de pire en pire comme tu le dplores.


On ne parle pas de la mme chose. Tu dis que les politiciens ont toujours t des menteurs, et que le peuple leur a toujours trop facilement pardonn. Je ne suis pas compltement d'accord, mais mettons. Ce qui m'intresse, c'est l'volution du dbat lectoral, qui est pass de l'idologie  la morale, et le rle des mdias et des journalistes, qui de commentateurs politiques sont devenus ligues de vertus. 

Je pense que cette volution est rcente et prend aujourd'hui une tournure inquitante. Et je crois que la campagne actuelle le dmontre: les programmes, les dbats d'ides n'ont  peu prs aucune importance, seule compte la vertu suppose des candidats, qu'tablissent les mdias, les juges, et les rseaux sociaux. 

Et comme on ne parle plus d'ides, dont on peut dbattre, mais de morale, de bien et mal, il n'y a plus de respect de l'adversaire, de ses ides, pas non plus d'thique, ou de politesse: il faut abattre l'infme, et tous les moyens sont bons. 

En fin de compte, a nous donne ces politiciens caractriels, dont Manuel Valls, Nadine Morano et Ccile Duflot sont l'archtype, les discours tonnants sur la lgitimit qu'on lit ces jours ci (Pnlope rendrait Fillon, lu, illgitime... et moi qui croyait que la lgitimit venait du suffrage universel !)




> Alors il parat que nous sommes des vieux cons, en disant "_c'tait mieux avan_t"... Peut-tre... En attendant je pense qu'effectivement on drive fortement des vrais dbats d'ides, des positions personnelles, avec leurs nuances, et la possibilit de sortir des choses hors "mainstream" sans que cela pousse  se faire traiter de tous les noms...


J'y vois l'effet de l'effondrement intellectuel. Dbattre demande de savoir argumenter, prendre le parti oppos, construire un raisonnement pour ensuite le dmonter, c'tait autrefois l'objet de l'enseignement secondaire. Mais cela demande du temps, du travail, cela impose d'avoir lu, c'est un objectif ambitieux qui s'est perdu au fur et  mesure que l'cole cherchait  faire utile et citoyen. Ce forum est un bon exemple: on a pas mal de gens intelligents, bien duqus, mais trs peu savent dbattre, et en particulier respecter l'adversaire.

Je ne pense pas que c'tait mieux avant, mais je suis persuad que, par rapport  nos prdcesseurs, nous avons perdu en finesse. Cela se voit dans le discours moral, caricaturalement simple, dans l'art, qui a besoin de toujours plus de provocation, de violence, de bruit, pour se faire entendre. Cela trouve sa quintessence dans les youtubers, qui ont du mal  parler sans s'nerver, sans jurer, sans grimacer. 




> En tous cas je pense que les mdias ne sont que le reflet de la socit et non pas l'inverse... C'est parce que les gens se partagent des nouvelles en temps rel, que les mdias suivent....  Et c'est parce que les gens dbattent  un niveau primaire que les mdias enbotent le pas...


Je crois que c'est plus compliqu. Les mdias refltent la socit, car ils doivent faire de l'audience, et donc tenir un discours dans lequel beaucoup se retrouvent. Mais un reflet est neutre, et les mdias ne le sont pas. Ils sont de plus en plus homognes idologiquement (cela se voit quand ils parlent de l'Europe, du protectionnisme, du Brexit, de Trump, de tous les sujets qui fchent), de plus en plus proches du pouvoir politique, et se sentent de plus en plus investis d'une mission civilisatrice, devenant les ligues de vertu dont je parlais plus haut.

Ces jours ci, j'avoue tre mal  l'aise  l'ide que cinq journalistes du Canard Enchan et quelques magistrats enquteurs pseront probablement plus dans cette lection que deux millions de votants  la primaire des rpublicains. Je pense que si leur but tait d'alerter le bon peuple sur la duplicit de l'infme Fillon, c'tait parfaitement faisable il y a six mois (c'est ce qui tait arriv  DSK). Mais la squence actuelle donne une dsagrable impression de cambriolage. Cambriolage lectoral, d'abord, parce que les mdias s'arrogent un pouvoir qui devrait revenir au peuple (celui de griller un candidat), idologique, ensuite, parce que les anathmes des ligues de vertu clipsent le dbat sur les programmes.

Francois

----------


## TallyHo

C'est l'volution des moyens de communication qui veut a. Avant ils pouvaient mieux contenir l'information. Aujourd'hui la moindre rumeur prend de l'ampleur et l'info se diffuse vite, c'est plus difficile de "cacher" la vrit aux gens. Tout est vu, on est dans une socit de voyeurisme. De plus, avec les rseaux sociaux, la parole se libre vu que les gens se pensent protger avec l'cran. Et quand a se libre, a va dans les deux sens, le meilleur comme le pire  ::): 

C'est pareil pour les mdias. Avant tu avais une feuille de chou. Maintenant tu es bombard d'images donc l'motionnel est de plus en plus sollicit. Et l encore, tu sollicites dans les deux sens, le meilleur comme le pire. Sauf qu'ici, les mdias ont quand mme une petite responsabilit car ils jouent sur le pire pour vendre vu que l'humain rpond mieux  la peur, au doute et  l'incertitude. D'ailleurs les publicitaires le savent bien.

A cela tu ajoutes que le fait d'tre publi donne automatiquement une lgitimit dans la tte de pas mal de gens et tu expliques ton dpit envers Youtube. En d'autres termes, les gens n'ont pas encore intgr le fait que internet est anarchique et ne lgitime en rien un auteur qui peut bien dire ce qu'il veut car Youtube ne demande pas la qualit de l'auteur pour publier. Donc le statut d' "expert" qui tait donn avant par tes pairs, tes publications valides, etc... est pass  un statut de matuvu expert autoproclam. Mais pas mal de gens ne voient pas a.

Et au milieu, tu as des politiciens qui vont profiter de a en s'adaptant aux changements de socit et en copinant avec les mdias. La socit devient trollesque et base sur du vent ou de l'apparence, ils donnent du trollesque et de l'apparence... Il n'y a qu' voir la peoplisation politique ou la qualit minable des dbats politiques... D'ailleurs je n'en regarde presque plus aucun tellement que c'est tlguid et vide.

----------


## GPPro

> Avant ils pouvaient mieux contenir l'information. Aujourd'hui la moindre rumeur prend de l'ampleur et l'info se diffuse vite, c'est plus difficile de "cacher" la vrit aux gens.


??? Sauf que des "vrits" caches on en voit pas tant que a  l'arrive, par contre des dlires monts en pingle par des demeurs parano ayant maintenant accs  un auditoire norme, a on en a vu. L'achievement suprme ayant t l'lection d'un dbile mental comme POTUS et l'introduction d'un nazi comme tte pensante  la maison blanche (Bannon - fondateur de breitbart pour ceux qui en sont encore  chercher des preuves du pizzagate). Internet tait une bonne chose, depuis quelques annes ce qui aurait pu tre un excellent medium d'ducation/apprentissage etc. est juste devenu une merde infme.

----------


## fcharton2

> Donc le statut d' "expert" qui tait donn avant par tes pairs, tes publications valides, etc... est pass  un statut de matuvu expert autoproclam.


Mme quand il n'est pas autoproclam, le statut d'expert s'est largement banalis. C'est vrai dans nos mtiers, o n'importe qui a fait une mission ou deux sur une technologie en est proclam expert par ses "pairs" (eux mmes experts d'une nombre impressionnant de domaines). Ca se retrouve dans les mdias, qui croient faire srieux en n'interrogeant que des spcialistes, quitte  y bombarder n'importe quel pote en fin de master (qu'on intitulera "doctorant"). 

Et ca nous ramne  la confiscation du discours, peu  peu, il ne reste que deux catgories, les "experts" qui ont droit  la parole, et les autres, le caf du commerce, qui dit n'importe quoi. 

Le discours actuel sur les fake news et le dcodage/dsintox franchit une nouvelle tape : non content d'avoir des experts, on va dsormais avoir des sujets et des ides autorises. En d'autres temps, on aurait parl de censure, voire d'obscurantisme...




> Et au milieu, tu as des politiciens qui vont profiter de a en s'adaptant aux changements de socit et en copinant avec les mdias. La socit devient trollesque et base sur du vent ou de l'apparence, ils donnent du trollesque et de l'apparence...


Je suis d'accord, mais toujours tonn que les politiciens se prtent  ce jeu. On le voit avec l'affaire Fillon, il n'y a que des coups  prendre en mdiatisant sa vertu et sa famille (et je pense que Macron va vite le comprendre si les rumeurs sur sa vie sentimentale s'amplifient). Qu'une starlette inconnue ait besoin de faire le buzz en racontant sa vie prive, a se comprend, qu'un politicien prfre communiquer sur sa famille que sur ses ides, alors qu'on constate combien a se retourne facilement contre lui, a me dpasse.

Je suis galement tonn que les journalistes donnent dans le panneau: ils sont en train de se discrditer, et  moyen terme, ils ont tout  perdre (leurs subventions, leur statut de contre pouvoir, et les lois d'exception qui vont avec...)

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Je suis d'accord, mais toujours tonn que les politiciens se prtent  ce jeu.


Malheureusement, ce sont des personnages publics plus que des administrateurs. On n'lit pas un homme politique sur son CV mais sur son charisme. Ce n'est pas tant le programme en lui-mme qui compte, mais plutt la manire de le prsenter. Mme chez les intellectuels, les discours sont de type "il n'a pas la carrure", "c'est un bon orateur" (et non "il a/n'a pas les comptences ncessaires"). Donc, pour collecter des voix, ils doivent se monter une image y compris sur Ici Paris.
Mais je suis d'accord, c'est regrettable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On n'lit pas un homme politique sur son CV mais sur son charisme.


Les 2 derniers prsidents Franais sont Sarkozy et Hollande, je le cherche toujours le charisme ^^




> Ce n'est pas tant le programme en lui-mme qui compte, mais plutt la manire de le prsenter


Donc le vote est trs influenc par la faon dont les mdias prsentent les candidats.

----------


## fcharton2

> Donc, pour collecter des voix, ils doivent se monter une image y compris sur Ici Paris.


Le doivent-ils vraiment? Par exemple, crois tu que Hollande aurait perdu l'lection s'il n'avait pas voqu sa future prsidence normale, ses voyages en train, ou sa relation avec Valrie Trierweiler? Il me semble qu'il n'avait rien  gagner  ces panchements (en dehors d'une satisfaction de midinette), on a vite vu comment cela se retournerait contre lui. Qu'a gagn Montebourg dans l'affichage de sa vie sentimentale, ou Ayrault avec son camping car, Mlenchon avec son quinoa? 

Je pense au contraire que pour collecter des voix, il est beaucoup plus efficace, aujourd'hui de ne pas aller par l. Marine le fait assez bien, Jupp aussi, et Fillon s'en sortait pas mal, jusqu' rcemment. 

Note que c'est aussi la stratgie qu'a choisi Trump. Face  une Hillary hyper prsentable, ex-premire dame avec son mari et sa fille, il n'a rien fait pour arrondir son image de gros beauf (qui est tout aussi ridicule aux USA qu'ici), et a fait passer un message 'pas prsentable, donc efficace' qui a assez bien fonctionn. 

C'est,  mon avis, ce que Macron n'a pas compris (et qui montre qu'il n'est pas aussi fin qu'on le prtend). Vouloir tre anti-systme ou outsider en lanant sa campagne dans Paris Match, puis en tenant les mmes discours que les des politiciens en mal d'imagination (changement, rforme, trmolos, voix casse, un mauvais film des annes 80, avec Bruel dans le rle du jeune politicien montant...), ce n'est pas trs malin.

Je comprends que c'est le discours de leurs conseils en communication, qui croient les humaniser, et arrondir leur discours en l'entourant d'une "belle histoire". Avec Fillon, on constate que cette stratgie est non seulement dangereuse mais surtout antidmocratique : en se plaant sur le terrain de la vertu, il confie son lection aux journalistes et aux arbitres du bon got. On a vu avec Hollande ce que donnait ce genre d'lection sur "la belle image", lu  la faveur d'un concours mdiatique, sans rel soutien populaire  ses ides, il a t dtest tout son mandat, et finalement n'a rien pu faire.

Francois

----------


## Grogro

> Mme quand il n'est pas autoproclam, le statut d'expert s'est largement banalis. C'est vrai dans nos mtiers, o n'importe qui a fait une mission ou deux sur une technologie en est proclam expert par ses "pairs" (eux mmes experts d'une nombre impressionnant de domaines). Ca se retrouve dans les mdias, qui croient faire srieux en n'interrogeant que des spcialistes, quitte  y bombarder n'importe quel pote en fin de master (qu'on intitulera "doctorant"). 
> 
> Et ca nous ramne  la confiscation du discours, peu  peu, il ne reste que deux catgories, les "experts" qui ont droit  la parole, et les autres, le caf du commerce, qui dit n'importe quoi.


Cette problmatique vient de l'mergence des chane de dsinformation d'information continues  la iTl et BFM-WC. Un impratif de ces chanes de tlvision est de ragir au moindre vnement en temps rel. Or les vrais experts sont rarement disponibles au pied lev. Exemple : un attentat se produit quelque part en Occident ou ventuellement en Turquie (ailleurs, la populace s'en fout). Les pointures reconnues comme Olivier Roy ou Gilles Kepel ne sont pas disponibles, et sont de toute faon trop prudent pour analyser l'vnement dans l'heure. Les second couteaux ne sont pas disponibles ou ne veuillent pas se mouiller. Il ne reste que le fond du fond du panier pour pipeauter du vent, parce qu'il faut occuper le temps d'antenne, quitte  faire venir le dernier des escrocs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il me semble qu'il n'avait rien  gagner  ces panchements (en dehors d'une satisfaction de midinette), on a vite vu comment cela se retournerait contre lui.


Quand les mdias ont montr qu'il allait sauter une actrice en faisant la route en scooter, je crois que sa popularit a augment.

Pour le peuple les prsidents sont plus du genre  aller voir des prostitues de luxe en prenant une limousine et tout un service d'ordre.
L se dire "pure se prsident, il prend son scooter, il a pas de garde du corps, il va coucher avec une copine".
C'est plutt positif.

----------


## Invit

> Le doivent-ils vraiment? Par exemple, crois tu que Hollande aurait perdu l'lection s'il n'avait pas voqu sa future prsidence normale, ses voyages en train, ou sa relation avec Valrie Trierweiler? Il me semble qu'il n'avait rien  gagner  ces panchements (en dehors d'une satisfaction de midinette), on a vite vu comment cela se retournerait contre lui. Qu'a gagn Montebourg dans l'affichage de sa vie sentimentale, ou Ayrault avec son camping car, Mlenchon avec son quinoa?


C'est une trs bonne question. Je ne me risquerais pas  donner une rponse catgorique. Par contre, je suis persuade que le vent de succs de Sarkozy pendant ses deux premires annes de rgne est en partie d  la mdiatisation de sa vie prive.




> Je pense au contraire que pour collecter des voix, il est beaucoup plus efficace, aujourd'hui de ne pas aller par l. Marine le fait assez bien, Jupp aussi, et Fillon s'en sortait pas mal, jusqu' rcemment. 
> 
> Note que c'est aussi la stratgie qu'a choisi Trump. Face  une Hillary hyper prsentable, ex-premire dame avec son mari et sa fille, il n'a rien fait pour arrondir son image de gros beauf (qui est tout aussi ridicule aux USA qu'ici), et a fait passer un message 'pas prsentable, donc efficace' qui a assez bien fonctionn.


Au fond, il s'agit de la mme ide : faire la une des journaux. La stratgie  adopter dpend du personnage et/ou du parti politique. Le FN fera toujours la une en balanant des dclarations choc. Pour les personnages plus modrs comme Fillon, l'astuce consiste  trouver le moyen d'tre mdiatis tout en vhiculant une image de retenue. C'est simplement une image diffrente qui est donne, que toi tu estimes plus adapte  la fonction.  juste titre,  mon avis, mais a reste uniquement de la com. Pour moi, dans l'idal, il faudrait faire fi de l'image du personnage public et se concentrer uniquement sur le fond du programme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je suis persuade que le vent de succs de Sarkozy pendant ses deux premires annes de rgne est en partie d  la mdiatisation de sa vie prive.


Je ne sais pas si c'est dans les deux premires annes, mais il a fait n'importe quoi Sarkozy.
Sa femme a demand le divorce, il s'est remari, il a eu une fille qui n'a mme pas un prnom franais.
Ce sont 3 choses qu'ont n'est pas sens faire en tant que prsident. (je ne compte pas le prnom je suis sympa)

Bon aprs on comprend que sa femme voulait se barrer, mais a l'a fout mal quand mme...

----------


## fcharton2

> L se dire "pure se prsident, il prend son scooter, il a pas de garde du corps, il va coucher avec une copine".
> C'est plutt positif.


Il y a sans doute des gens qui se sont dit cela, mais autour de moi, les ractions que j'ai entendues taient plutt embarrasses. Le gars a 60 ans, il est prsident de la rpublique, pour l'instant on le trouve un peu mou du genou, alors quand on apprend que sa vie prive ressemble  un mauvais vaudeville (Sgo ministre, Valrie et son livre, Julie en embuscade), a fait sourire, mais c'est un peu gnant.

C'est un peu comme si ton patron (55 ans costard cravate), un soir de dplacement en province, aprs un coup de trop, commenait  s'pancher en te racontant ses aventures sur meetic et ses plans culs au dernier sminaire du groupe. A mon avis, le sentiment dominant sera plutt la gne (tu prfrerais ne pas savoir), voire un certain mpris (pauvre type...)

Francois

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a sans doute des gens qui se sont dit cela, mais autour de moi, les ractions que j'ai entendues taient plutt embarrasses.


Ouais tout le monde ninterprte pas les choses de la mme faon...
Mais quand mme un prsident qui sort seul en scooter, a le rendrait presque proche du peuple.

Mais je pense que ce que la plupart des franais ce sont dit c'est que certaines femmes (une infime minorit sans doute) sont attir par le pouvoir. (comme Carla Bruni par exemple, elle le dit dans une interview).
Hollande n'est pas beau (je sais que c'est subjectif, mais faut pas dconner non plus).
Hollande n'est pas drle (ou alors c'est un humour de riche et de privilgi, donc c'est nul).
Et pourtant t'as des petites actrices qui sont attir.

Hollande c'est quand mme le gars qui reconnait tre pay beaucoup trop  rien foutre :



Mais sa vie prive tait moins critiquable que celle de Sarkozy.
Le gars ds qu'il a t lu, il a prit des vacances sur le Yacht d'un pote milliardaire, le peuple n'a pas tellement apprci...

----------


## Hizin

Et l'on est en plein dans ce qui tait voqu quelques message plus tt : le "charisme" plutt que le programme et les ralisations.
Nous sommes en plein dans une discussion compltement people, donc compltement inintressante et n'apportant rien, en partant de l'axiome "les mdias influencent-ils les votes ?", et en l'oubliant compltement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Cette problmatique vient de l'mergence des chane de dsinformation d'information continues  la iTl et BFM-WC. Un impratif de ces chanes de tlvision est de ragir au moindre vnement en temps rel. Or les vrais experts sont rarement disponibles au pied lev. Exemple : un attentat se produit quelque part en Occident ou ventuellement en Turquie (ailleurs, la populace s'en fout). Les pointures reconnues comme Olivier Roy ou Gilles Kepel ne sont pas disponibles, et sont de toute faon trop prudent pour analyser l'vnement dans l'heure. Les second couteaux ne sont pas disponibles ou ne veuillent pas se mouiller. Il ne reste que le fond du fond du panier pour pipeauter du vent, parce qu'il faut occuper le temps d'antenne, quitte  faire venir le dernier des escrocs.


C'est exactement a... L'information est devenue un produit de supermarch avec tout le marketing motionnel qu'il y a autour. C'est tellement vrai que tu arrives parfois  lire des articles avec des titres de plus en plus tapageurs et presque sans aucun rapport avec la news. Parfois les lecteurs le signalent et parfois ils se font modrer... Donc il y a bien une volont dlibre d'aller vers ce genre de "journalisme".

Pour les bons et vrais experts, c'est vident que tu ne les trouves pas dans les mdias ou rarement. Ils ont clairement autre chose  faire et ils n'interviennent pas avant d'avoir pes le pour et le contre. Et de toute faon, il faut aussi qu'il passe la barrire de la pense dominante mdiatique. L'expert peut tre bon, si il est jug anticonformiste, il ne sera plus mdiatis. C'est la rflexion de Calvi un jour  un intervenant qui balanait des vrits sur la Syrie et qui lui a dit qu'il avait peur de faire une mission rvisionniste...

Voila o on en est : dictature de la pense et personnification du dbat politique. Et c'est bien pour a que sur des sujets graves ou politiques, j'insiste lourdement pour que les gens essayent de dissocier raison et sentiment, conviction et responsabilit. Sinon on tombe facilement dans cette tlralit politicienne avec des ractions instantanes "irrflchies" car venant de l'motion.

----------


## GrandFather

> Ces jours ci, j'avoue tre mal  l'aise  l'ide que cinq journalistes du Canard Enchan et quelques magistrats enquteurs pseront probablement plus dans cette lection que deux millions de votants  la primaire des rpublicains. Je pense que si leur but tait d'alerter le bon peuple sur la duplicit de l'infme Fillon, c'tait parfaitement faisable il y a six mois (c'est ce qui tait arriv  DSK). Mais la squence actuelle donne une dsagrable impression de cambriolage. Cambriolage lectoral, d'abord, parce que les mdias s'arrogent un pouvoir qui devrait revenir au peuple (celui de griller un candidat), idologique, ensuite, parce que les anathmes des ligues de vertu clipsent le dbat sur les programmes.


Tu pourrais spcifier de quelle faon le peuple pourrait  griller  un candidat, si les mdias ne l'informent pas sur ses agissements ?

Et les  anathmes des ligues de vertu , au lieu de l'clipser, clairent au contraire le dbat idologique ; savoir que celui qui proclamait que  les franais ne travaillent pas assez  payait grassement sa femme  ne rien foutre avec les deniers publics, apporte un clairage nouveau sur le postulat exprim...

----------


## Ryu2000

> en partant de l'axiome "les mdias influencent-ils les votes ?"


Est-ce que quelqu'un dfend la rponse "non" ?
Parce que ce serait tonnant qu'on puisse penser que les mdias n'influencent pas du tout le vote...
Vous allez dire quoi aprs ?! "les sondages n'influencent pas les lections"... lol

Comment les citoyens s'informent ils ?
Avec la radio, les journaux et la TV.
Donc  partir de l, c'est les mdias qui contrlent tout.

Est-ce que vous pensez qu'une grosse partie de la population se prserve de se laisser influencer par aucun mdia pour se contenter de lire les programmes de tous les partis ?

Aujourd'hui a saute aux yeux avec le cas Macron.
Tous les mdias le prsentent comme quelqu'un de populaire, qui a une grosse partie du peuple derrire lui.
C'est vraiment n'importe quoi...
Depuis le dbut il ment :
"En marche": Macron gonfle le nombre d'adhrents  son mouvement

Macron est sur reprsent mdiatiquement, on verra en Mai  quel point a a fonctionn.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu pourrais spcifier de quelle faon le peuple pourrait  griller  un candidat, si les mdias ne l'informent pas sur ses agissements ?


Je crois que tu as mal compris. Il ne dit pas que les mdias ne doivent pas informer mais qu'ils auraient pu le faire avant. Ici a donne une impression de dossier qui a t mis sous le coude pour le sortir au bon moment... Je n'affectionne pas Fillon plus que a mais je partage aussi cette impression.

----------


## GPPro

> Je crois que tu as mal compris. Il ne dit pas que les mdias ne doivent pas informer mais qu'ils auraient pu le faire avant. Ici a donne une impression de dossier qui a t mis sous le coude pour le sortir au bon moment... Je n'affectionne pas Fillon plus que a mais je partage aussi cette impression.


Enfin rien ne dit qu'ils l'avaient sous le coude non plus... Dans lib la semaine dernire un papier laissait entendre qu'il s'agissait d'un coup des sarkozystes se vengeant des manoeuvres des fillonistes mi 2014 pour que Sarko ne puisse reprendre LR.

Et  l'arrive, le candidat qui se prsente comme monsieur propre, qui dnonce les gaspillages de la fonction publique et veut mettre dehors 500k fonctionnaires n'est pas si propre et se gave sur les deniers publiques. C'est pas comme si on lui avait dnich une histoire de matresse cache ou je ne sais quel autre truc, on est en plein au coeur de son image l (et encore que, pour le candidat des culs bnis a la foutrait mal aussi en fait  ::mouarf::  ).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il ne dit pas que les mdias ne doivent pas informer mais qu'ils auraient pu le faire avant.


Le Canard Enchan aurait pu sortir cette histoire aprs.
Imaginez 2 semaines avant les lections, l y'aurait eu de l'impact.
Bon aprs faut que tous les mdias suivent en relayant.

L'histoire va peut tre se calmer, Fillon va pouvoir se prsenter tranquille et peut tre arriver au second tour.
Mme si certains veulent que les rpublicains changent de candidat.
Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit une si bonne ide...

Les lecteurs rpublicains ont choisi Fillon comme tant le plus apte  les reprsenter.
Les autres rpublicains ne sont pas tellement mieux...

----------


## Hizin

> Vous allez dire quoi aprs ?! "les sondages n'influencent pas les lections"... lol


Peux-tu me dire pourquoi tu me vouvoies s'il te plat ? Et quel est le rapport entre cette envole et ma constatation sur cette discussion s'il te plat ?
Si tu me relis, tu verras que je n'ai parl que de la forme des derniers changes, pas du tout du fond de ceux-ci.

----------


## GrandFather

> Je crois que tu as mal compris. Il ne dit pas que les mdias ne doivent pas informer mais qu'ils auraient pu le faire avant. Ici a donne une impression de dossier qui a t mis sous le coude pour le sortir au bon moment... Je n'affectionne pas Fillon plus que a mais je partage aussi cette impression.


Il est vident que le timing ne doit rien au hasard. Mais il n'est pas tant du fait des mdias que des sources qui sont  l'origine de la rvlation,  moins de prouver que le Canard a gard l'info sous le coude depuis les primaires LR ou mme avant. Et sur le fond, je ne vois pas trop ce que a change. Qu'il se fasse dgager au moment des primaires ou  la prsidentielle (s'il maintient sa candidature)  cause de cette affaire, je ne vois pas en quoi le peuple est priv de son choix.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peux-tu me dire pourquoi tu me vouvoies s'il te plat ?


Je ne te vouvoie pas.

Je m'adresse  tout ceux qui pensent que les mdias et les sondages n'influencent pas les lections.
Prcdemment il y a eu plusieurs membres du forum qui se sont exprim dans ce sens.
Mais j'ai malheureusement un peu oubli leur arguments...

Moi comme argument j'ai :
- Si les mdias ne parlent quasiment pas d'un candidat (et donc encore moins de son programme) alors qu'en parallle ils sur-mdiatisent un autre candidat, je crois qu'ils vont influencer pas mal de citoyens  voter pour le second candidat, puisqu'ils en ont entendu parler souvent et en bien et ils ignoreront le premier candidat
- Mais les sondages c'est encore pire, ils donnent une liste de favoris, du coup beaucoup de citoyens ne pensent qu'aux favoris et oublient les petits (beaucoup se disent "a ne sert  rien de voter pour lui, il va faire 0,5%")

----------


## Hizin

Si tu t'adresses  tout ceux qui ont exprim un avis... pourquoi me cites-tu, moi qui n'en ai pas exprim un seul ?
Si tu prends ma phrase en exemple, ce serait bien de simplement le prciser. Cela nous vitera ce genre d'change, tu gagneras en argutie et en clart, tu viteras de prsumer de l'avis des dbattants, et tu viteras de m'imposer un avis au passage (que je n'ai toujours pas donn).

----------


## Grogro

> (_je maintiens que cela a commenc rellement en France avec l'anti-sarkozysme primaire des dbuts de son quinquennat, lorsque les mdias (et le "peuple" orient par ces mdias) s'est rgal des Fouquet's, Bolor, et autres robes de Rachida, avec les appellations de "Nain" etc... du "fait" people totalement hors de la politique et d'un combat politique_)


Faut-il encore rappeler aux amnsiques que jusqu' l't 2010 Sarkozy avait 98% des mdias derrire lui (tous, sauf Marianne, l'Huma et le Canard), y compris France Tlvision malgr le peu de sympathie Patrick de Carolis, en bon chiraquien, lui tmoignait ?

----------


## fcharton2

> Tu pourrais spcifier de quelle faon le peuple pourrait  griller  un candidat, si les mdias ne l'informent pas sur ses agissements ?


Les mdias peuvent et doivent informer, mais on en est bien loin, dans ce cas prcis...

Je crois que le peuple arrive  penser sans les mdias, et que les mdias ont souvent, ces derniers temps, montr qu'ils n'taient pas plus neutres que le premier blogueur ou militant venu (sachant que les affaires, ce ne sont pas des journalistes qui "enqutent", mais des "sources", dont l'anonymat est garanti, qui choisissent de diffuser des informations  un moment prcis... aucune indpendance, aucune neutralit)

Et si je dois choisir entre un peuple qui se prononce sans l'aide du Canard Enchan, sur la base de ce qu'il voit ou croit voir, et des mdias, aliments par des "sources" anonymes, qui dcident de la lgitimit de tel ou tel candidat, et de l'importance relative des sujets  dbattre (tu noteras que cela fait quelques semaines qu'on ne parle plus de programme...), en dmocratie, je choisis le peuple. 




> Et les  anathmes des ligues de vertu , au lieu de l'clipser, clairent au contraire le dbat idologique ; savoir que celui qui proclamait que  les franais ne travaillent pas assez  payait grassement sa femme  ne rien foutre avec les deniers publics, apporte un clairage nouveau sur le postulat exprim...


Je pense que tu confonds lection d'un reprsentant et prix de vertu. Par l'lection, les franais sont censs se choisir un reprsentant, qui excutera en leur nom un programme. La base du contrat, c'est le programme, et c'est l dessus qu'on devrait se dterminer. Le rle des mdias est effectivement d'clairer ce choix, en comparant les programmes. Ils peuvent galement clairer sur l'honntet des candidats, mais c'est un rle accessoire. 

Et dans tous les cas, si l'on attend des mdias qu'ils dcernent aux candidats des brevets de vertu, il faut le faire en amont, pas au milieu du processus. Faire des prslections, avec un jury, comme dans toute mission de tlralit qui se respecte... 

Deux choses m'ennuient dans cette affaire. Le  timing, qui draille compltement le processus primaire/lection, que ces mmes mdias nous prsentaient il y a peu comme un absolu dmocratique, et le recentrage de la campagne sur des questions de moralit personnelle, qui fait disparatre le dbat de fond. Je suis d'accord que sur ce dernier point, Fillon leur a tendu une perche, mais je pense que la situation ainsi cre est trs peu dmocratique.




> C'est simplement une image diffrente qui est donne, que toi tu estimes plus adapte  la fonction.  juste titre,  mon avis, mais a reste uniquement de la com. Pour moi, dans l'idal, il faudrait faire fi de l'image du personnage public et se concentrer uniquement sur le fond du programme.


Je pense que les politiques sont des personnes publiques, qui doivent donner une image publique, en accord avec la fonction qu'ils briguent. Un peu comme un patron doit incarner la personne morale qu'est son entreprise. Cette personne morale n'a pas, a priori, besoin d'tre la mme que la personne prive. Je peux tre banquier costard cravate la semaine et ftard en bermuda le week-end, personne n'a rien  y redire. 

Pour les politiciens, cela devrait tre pareil, les choses deviennent compliques quand l'opinion, et les mdias, prtendent les juger sur leur authenticit, c'est  dire l'adquation entre leurs personnes publiques et prives. Quelque part, en disant que la lgitimit de Fillon vient de l'exemplarit de son comportement priv, on ne le considre plus comme notre reprsentant, lu du peuple et agissant en son nom, mais comme une sorte d'ouvrier modle, choisi sur son apparence. 

Je pense que cette drive est trs dangereuse, parce qu'elle transforme peu  peu les lus par des pantins, et que quand elle est appuye par des mdias qui appartiennent  de grands groupes affairistes, et sont aliments par des officines anonymes, le peuple ferait bien de se demander si on n'est pas en train de lui piquer ses prrogatives.

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> - Mais les sondages c'est encore pire, ils donnent une liste de favoris, du coup beaucoup de citoyens ne pensent qu'aux favoris et oublient les petits (beaucoup se disent "a ne sert  rien de voter pour lui, il va faire 0,5%")


Tu aurais du lire le lien qu'a post Conan_Lord (il me semble) qui parlait de a : 

http://www.constructif.fr/bibliotheq...l?item_id=2761

Ca vaut ce que a vaut mais :




> Ainsi linfluence des sondages nest pas due  leur excessive puissance, et encore moins  laction malveillante de quelquesprit dmiurgique. Elle traduit et enregistre, sur le fond, la  dliaison  entre les phnomnes de socit, les tendances fondamentales, et les affiliations politiques  tel ou tel candidat. Aujourdhui, il est possible dtre de plus en plus attach  la prservation de lordre public et aux liberts dans la sphre prive, tout en soutenant Sgolne Royal, Nicolas Sarkozy, ou aucun des deux. Ds lors, les dynamiques de sondages en faveur de tel ou tel candidat, autorises par des conceptions fondamentales, mais partages par des lecteurs de gauche comme de droite, peuvent donner lieu  des amplifications trs fortes, ou au contraire  des replis majeurs. Cest cette autonomisation des choix politiques par rapport aux tendances de socit qui autorise lillusion selon laquelle, souvent, les sondages font lopinion.

----------


## ManusDei

> Enfin rien ne dit qu'ils l'avaient sous le coude non plus... Dans lib la semaine dernire un papier laissait entendre qu'il s'agissait d'un coup des sarkozystes se vengeant des manoeuvres des fillonistes mi 2014 pour que Sarko ne puisse reprendre LR.


Un ami en Sarthe m'a indiqu que localement LR souponnait une lue sarkozyste locale, qui aurait crach le morceau car carte de la direction de la fdration par Fillon.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il est vident que le timing ne doit rien au hasard. Mais il n'est pas tant du fait des mdias que des sources qui sont  l'origine de la rvlation,  moins de prouver que le Canard a gard l'info sous le coude depuis les primaires LR ou mme avant. Et sur le fond, je ne vois pas trop ce que a change. Qu'il se fasse dgager au moment des primaires ou  la prsidentielle (s'il maintient sa candidature)  cause de cette affaire, je ne vois pas en quoi le peuple est priv de son choix.


Maintenant on est dans le cas o il y a un candidat potentiellement illgitime qui dsquilibre les rapports de force. Si on est dans l'hypothse que le dossier tait sous le coude par le Canard ou un adversaire qui a balanc au Canard, a change les choses puisque, 6 mois avant, Fillon n'aurait peut-tre pas t lu aux primaires ou ce serait mme dsist.

----------


## Invit

Bon retour !




> Je pense que les politiques sont des personnes publiques, qui doivent donner une image publique, en accord avec la fonction qu'ils briguent. Un peu comme un patron doit incarner la personne morale qu'est son entreprise. Cette personne morale n'a pas, a priori, besoin d'tre la mme que la personne prive. Je peux tre banquier costard cravate la semaine et ftard en bermuda le week-end, personne n'a rien  y redire. 
> 
> Pour les politiciens, cela devrait tre pareil, les choses deviennent compliques quand l'opinion, et les mdias, prtendent les juger sur leur authenticit, c'est  dire l'adquation entre leurs personnes publiques et prives. Quelque part, en disant que la lgitimit de Fillon vient de l'exemplarit de son comportement priv, on ne le considre plus comme notre reprsentant, lu du peuple et agissant en son nom, mais comme une sorte d'ouvrier modle, choisi sur son apparence.


Sauf que c'est bien la personne publique, l'lue qui a/aurait commis une faute. On l'a pas grill en train de prendre de la coke au bord de sa piscine ou de brler un feu rouge. On l'a grill en train de dtourner de l'argent public, c'est pas du tout la mme chose.
C'est pour a que je ne vois pas du tout a comme de la morale : on lui confie un mandat, il dconne avec. Il me semble qu'on est en droit de le savoir avant de lui confier le mandat suprme.

Bien sr que le timing n'est pas un hasard, bien sr que les journaux ne sont pas neutres ! Si tu lis l'dito du Canard, ils ne s'en cachent pas. Au passage sur la neutralit, c'est les mmes journaux qui lvent les affaires de Fillon, mais aussi de Cahuzac, Le Pen, Macron... a veut dire qu'ils roulent pour Mlenchon ?
Et puis la neutralit il faut la considrer dans les deux sens. Comme par hasard, les seuls journaux qui sont sur ces affaires n'appartiennent  aucun industriel et ne sont pas financs par la pub. Le silence des autres est aussi une forme de non-neutralit.
Bon, par contre quand les chiens sont lchs, les autres suivent. Mme le Figaro a lch Fillon  ::D: 

Justement sur Macron, je comprends pas pourquoi tu dis qu'il est conservateur. Pour moi c'est de la droite trs progressiste,  l'oppos de Fillon. Il veut rformer la fiscalit, quasiment supprimer le salariat par l'uberisation, modifier le modle social (financement de la protection sociale par la TVA et pas par les salaires), etc...
Par contre comme les autres il se place aussi sur le terrain de la morale. Je l'ai entendu hier se vanter d'tre le seul candidat qui n'est pas pay par le contribuable pour faire campagne.




> Les mdias peuvent et doivent informer, mais on en est bien loin, dans ce cas prcis...
> 
> Je crois que le peuple arrive  penser sans les mdias, et que les mdias ont souvent, ces derniers temps, montr qu'ils n'taient pas plus neutres que le premier blogueur ou militant venu (sachant que les affaires, ce ne sont pas des journalistes qui "enqutent", mais des "sources", dont l'anonymat est garanti, qui choisissent de diffuser des informations  un moment prcis... aucune indpendance, aucune neutralit)
> 
> Et si je dois choisir entre un peuple qui se prononce sans l'aide du Canard Enchan, sur la base de ce qu'il voit ou croit voir, et des mdias, aliments par des "sources" anonymes, qui dcident de la lgitimit de tel ou tel candidat, et de l'importance relative des sujets  dbattre (tu noteras que cela fait quelques semaines qu'on ne parle plus de programme...), en dmocratie, je choisis le peuple.


Moi je veux bien, mais on s'informe comment ? Je rappelle que sans les mdias, pas de Cahuzac. Mme pas de Watergate !
C'est  chacun d'plucher les dpenses des lus ? Et encore quand elles sont accessibles, on est loin de la transparence scandinave.
Ou alors on augmente de manire consquente le nombre de juges et de flics du ple financier pour que chaque lu soit suivi pendant son mandat.
Tu dis que les mdias doivent informer, mais visiblement enquter suite aux rvlations d'une source (aussi mal intentionne soit-elle), a ne semble pas te convenir. D'ailleurs dans notre cas, la source a juste t l'tincelle. Pour la suite la principale source d'information c'tait Fillon lui-mme : 
- t'as embauch tes enfants comme avocat quand t'tais snateur ? Bah non, ils taient pas avocats.
- tu fais le malin parce que t'as qu'un compte en banque ? Ah non t'en as 15.
...
Je comprends d'ailleurs pas comment il a pu tre aussi mal entour. Son avocat a quand mme lch que sa permanence dans la Sarthe, c'tait son propre domicile !

----------


## TallyHo

> Moi je veux bien, mais on s'informe comment ? Je rappelle que sans les mdias, pas de Cahuzac. Mme pas de Watergate !
> C'est  chacun d'plucher les dpenses des lus ? Et encore quand elles sont accessibles, on est loin de la transparence scandinave.


Le souci ne vient pas du peuple mais du "systme", n'inversons pas les responsabilits. D'ailleurs tu le dis toi-mme qu'on est loin de la transparence d'autres pays et je suis compltement d'accord. Il est nullement question de supprimer les mdias mais il y a des mesures simples qui peuvent tre prises pour limiter la collusion et augmenter la transparence.

----------


## fcharton2

> Sauf que c'est bien la personne publique, l'lue qui a/aurait commis une faute. On l'a pas grill en train de prendre de la coke au bord de sa piscine ou de brler un feu rouge. On l'a grill en train de dtourner de l'argent public, c'est pas du tout la mme chose. C'est pour a que je ne vois pas du tout a comme de la morale : on lui confie un mandat, il dconne avec. Il me semble qu'on est en droit de le savoir avant de lui confier le mandat suprme.


Si c'est un dtournement d'argent public, c'est  la justice de l'instruire, et de le dire. La situation est apparemment plus complexe. Ce que j'ai compris c'est que le rle d'un collaborateur parlementaire tant trs imprcis, prouver qu'il est fictif est presque impossible (et la charge de la preuve appartient  l'accusation). Par ailleurs, s'il s'agit d'une procdure de justice, il est prsum innocent, et le secret de l'instruction doit tre respect. Le dballage mdiatique actuel (y compris sur l'instruction en cours) est alors compltement dplac. 

A ce point, le discours des mdias se concentre surtout sur l'aspect moral: le montant total, le fait que a fait dsordre par rapport  ses dclarations de campagne...




> Au passage sur la neutralit, c'est les mmes journaux qui lvent les affaires de Fillon, mais aussi de Cahuzac, Le Pen, Macron... a veut dire qu'ils roulent pour Mlenchon ? Et puis la neutralit il faut la considrer dans les deux sens. Comme par hasard, les seuls journaux qui sont sur ces affaires n'appartiennent  aucun industriel et ne sont pas financs par la pub. Le silence des autres est aussi une forme de non-neutralit.


Il faut distinguer entre le fait de sortir une affaire, et la faon dont elle est exploite, et amplifie par l'ensemble des mdias. Tu cites, Cahuzac, a me parait un excellent exemple. Rappelle toi  l'poque, les prudences de nos quotidiens de rfrences, vis  vis de ces "allgations de Mdiapart". Il a fallu que Cahuzac avoue pour qu'ils se dcident  hurler. Note aussi que le fait que la justice trane, repousse, reporte, ou les mensonges des amis du "ministre injustement condamn" n'ont gure t mdiatiss. 

Je suis persuad que, pendant les lections, le Canard va sortir d'autres affaires, concernant les autres candidats, mais un choix sera fait, qui dcidera de l'importance relative de chacune, ou du moment o elles sortiront. Et ce choix aura sur l'lection et son rsultat un impact au moins aussi grand que les programmes des candidats, surtout si, comme c'est le cas maintenant, les journalistes ne s'intressent qu'aux affaires.  

La question qui se pose alors, sommes nous encore en dmocratie, le prsident agit il au nom du peuple Franais, est il lgitim par une lection, ou a-t-on devant nous une sorte d'mission de tlralit, dont le script est crit par quelques groupes mdia qui dcident des sujets dont on doit discuter, sur la base de sources fournies par des anonymes dont on peut imaginer qu'ils ne sont pas des tout venants (hier l'Obs "avait retrouv" le contrat de Pnlope Fillon, en rangeant son grenier, probablement...)




> Justement sur Macron, je comprends pas pourquoi tu dis qu'il est conservateur. Pour moi c'est de la droite trs progressiste,  l'oppos de Fillon. Il veut rformer la fiscalit, quasiment supprimer le salariat par l'uberisation, modifier le modle social (financement de la protection sociale par la TVA et pas par les salaires), etc...


Je pense que Macron, s'il est lu, appliquera, encore plus qu'Hollande, une politique d'immobilisme. Il y sera contraint par le fait qu'il sera oblig de se construire une majorit parlementaire de bric et de broc, et aussi parce qu'on l'a dj vu  l'uvre. C'est un pur produit de ce quinquennat : il annoncera de grandes rformes, que sa majorit dtricotera, et qui accoucheront d'autant de souris lgislatives. 

C'est pour cela que je pense qu'il est le candidat d'un patronat mondialiste, de classes moyennes et suprieures duques et d'une lite urbaine, qui ont intrt qu' court terme les rapports de force ne bougent pas trop. Aprs, tout ceci s'emballe dans un verbiage progressiste caractristique de sa classe sociale. Tu as du remarquer autour de toi que pas mal de bons bourgeois attachs  leur appart des beaux quartiers, leurs signes extrieurs de richesse (vin, voitures, voyages, mode, art), l'ducation prive de leurs gosses, sont les premiers  parler de transgression, ou  revendiquer un non conformisme (qui fait, curieusement, qu'ils ressemblent  tous les bons bourgeois de leur classe sociale).




> Moi je veux bien, mais on s'informe comment ? Je rappelle que sans les mdias, pas de Cahuzac. Mme pas de Watergate !


Je ne propose pas d'interdire les mdias, je constate simplement que leur fonctionnement actuel est incompatible avec le processus dmocratique normal. Je pense qu'on a un problme avec la faon dont les mdias se comportent, et je ne suis apparemment pas le seul  trouver qu'on est plus du ct du lynchage et de la justice sovitique que de l'information des citoyens. Ce problme est aggrav par les collusions de plus en plus nombreuses entre mdias et classe politique, la quasi unanimit des grands mdias sur certains sujets (Europe, Brexit, Trump, identit...), et une certaine tentation (dcodage, fake news)  se comporter en gardiens de la vrit...

Bref, je vais te rpondre comme  Grandfather : la pratique actuelle des mdias est peu dmocratique, et si l'on doit choisir entre dmocratie et droits des journalistes, je choisis la premire...

Francois

----------


## GrandFather

> Je pense que tu confonds lection d'un reprsentant et prix de vertu. Par l'lection, les franais sont censs se choisir un reprsentant, qui excutera en leur nom un programme. La base du contrat, c'est le programme, et c'est l dessus qu'on devrait se dterminer. Le rle des mdias est effectivement d'clairer ce choix, en comparant les programmes. Ils peuvent galement clairer sur l'honntet des candidats, mais c'est un rle accessoire.


Prsent comme cela, on dirait un choix sur catalogue... Et les mdias, c'est  60 millions de consommateurs  ? Tu sais pertinemment que c'est bien plus complexe que cela. Il y a un contrat moral pass entre le candidat et les franais, contrat qui l'engage  respecter les termes de son programme auprs de ceux qui l'ont lus, et qui l'engage aussi  dfendre l'intrt gnral et la Rpublique. Cet engagement, rien ne l'oblige formellement  le respecter une fois au pouvoir, dans la limite de ce que permettent la constitution et les institutions. Il y a donc une attente et un pari sur la probit et l'intgrit de l'homme politique qui se prsente. Et, dsol, un mec suffisamment cynique et/ou hypocrite pour promettre des sacrifices aux franais et vanter la mritocratie, tout en ayant un comportement en totale contradiction avec les valeurs qu'il promeut, ne me semble pas fournir de gages suffisants sur ce plan.

----------


## TallyHo

GrandFather,

Quand tu en es  constater que rien n'oblige l'lu  respecter son programme et que l'lection est un pari, tu ne te dis pas qu'il y a un srieux souci dans notre "dmocratie" ?

Pour le reste, je pense que Franois explique qu'il voudrait plus de modration et de rigueur dans les mdias, plutt que vouloir faire du buzz  tout prix en jouant avec l'motionnel ou les redresseurs de tort ou les jurs. Je crois qu'il n'a pas compltement tort  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

D'ailleurs, plein de gens qui l'ont soutenu (et presque mme son vice prsident Mike Pence qui n'est plus trs loin d'avoir des doutes) sont choqus que Trump applique son programme  la lettre.

Ca, c'est un signe de dfaillance, quand mme : on accuse Trump d'appliquer son programme. On vit tellement dans un monde d'illusion que quand un gars arrive avec un programme fascisant, tout le monde vote pour lui parce-qu'il est rigolo, et aprs tout le monde se plaint. Il ne fait que ce qu'il avait promis( savoir mettre les USA en coupe rgle, et faire des pascheunous les boucs missaires). Il n'est pas venu  l'ide d'une bonne partie de son lectorat qu'il pouvait croire ce qu'il disait. Quand aux autres(une minorit agissante), ils l'adorent : plus il ressemble  Hitler(il en est encore loin, mais son rythme m'inquite), plus ils dfaillent de plaisir.

----------


## Invit

> Si c'est un dtournement d'argent public, c'est  la justice de l'instruire, et de le dire. La situation est apparemment plus complexe. Ce que j'ai compris c'est que le rle d'un collaborateur parlementaire tant trs imprcis, prouver qu'il est fictif est presque impossible (et la charge de la preuve appartient  l'accusation). Par ailleurs, s'il s'agit d'une procdure de justice, il est prsum innocent, et le secret de l'instruction doit tre respect. Le dballage mdiatique actuel (y compris sur l'instruction en cours) est alors compltement dplac.


a devrait aller assez vite, on a une demi douzaine d'interviews de Mme Fillon qui dit qu'elle ne travaille pas, qu'elle n'a jamais t l'assistante de son mari, qu'elle s'ennuie et qu'elle compte faire une formation de je sais pas quoi. Tous les vrais assistants parlementaires disent que c'est impossible qu'il n'y ait mme pas un mail de sa part. Le boulot est peut-tre trs imprcis, mais tous s'accordent  dire que c'est un gros boulot. Donc qu'on ne trouve mme pas un change de mail entre l'assistant et son parlementaire me parait douteux. Et je te parle mme pas des autres affaires, La Rochre et sa socit de conseil.
Bien sr que c'est  la justice de l'instruire. On est pas en train de dire qu'il faut l'envoyer en taule sans preuves, juste que c'est pas forcment le mieux plac pour tre candidat LR. 
Imagine que a ait fait moins de bruit, il aurait probablement gagn l'lection. Les affaires seraient sorties petit  petit pendant le quinquennat et on aurait encore cinq annes moisies ou le peuple n'en peut plus de son prsident au bout de 6 mois, plthore de mises en examens ds la fin du mandat, un ou deux ministre qui tombe parce qu'il n'a pas fait a tout seul... Je dis pas que a n'aura pas lieu avec un autre, mais a priori a sera pas avec Fillon.




> Il faut distinguer entre le fait de sortir une affaire, et la faon dont elle est exploite, et amplifie par l'ensemble des mdias. Tu cites, Cahuzac, a me parait un excellent exemple. Rappelle toi  l'poque, les prudences de nos quotidiens de rfrences, vis  vis de ces "allgations de Mdiapart". Il a fallu que Cahuzac avoue pour qu'ils se dcident  hurler. Note aussi que le fait que la justice trane, repousse, reporte, ou les mensonges des amis du "ministre injustement condamn" n'ont gure t mdiatiss.


Cette diffrence de traitement me fait penser  plusieurs choses : 
- qu'il est tellement indfendable que mme son camp et les mdias habituellement de son ct ne s'y risquent pas
- qu'il y a tellement de personnes qui font la mme chose qu'ils amplifient le bruit autour de Fillon pour ne pas qu'on s'intresse  eux
- qu'il y a un candidat des mdias et c'est Macron. Depuis l'affaire Fillon, sondagirement parlant il est qualifi pour le second tour. Macron est le candidat qui servira le mieux les intrts des industriels/patrons de presse.




> Je suis persuad que, pendant les lections, le Canard va sortir d'autres affaires, concernant les autres candidats, mais un choix sera fait, qui dcidera de l'importance relative de chacune, ou du moment o elles sortiront. Et ce choix aura sur l'lection et son rsultat un impact au moins aussi grand que les programmes des candidats, surtout si, comme c'est le cas maintenant, les journalistes ne s'intressent qu'aux affaires.


Oui, et pour la premire partie tant mieux. Mais le problme n'est pas que les journaux bossent mais de qui fait le choix dont tu parles. Pourquoi on est sur Fillon et pas Le Pen qui est en tte des sondages et a fait la mme chose ?




> La question qui se pose alors, sommes nous encore en dmocratie, le prsident agit il au nom du peuple Franais, est il lgitim par une lection, ou a-t-on devant nous une sorte d'mission de tlralit, dont le script est crit par quelques groupes mdia qui dcident des sujets dont on doit discuter, sur la base de sources fournies par des anonymes dont on peut imaginer qu'ils ne sont pas des tout venants (hier l'Obs "avait retrouv" le contrat de Pnlope Fillon, en rangeant son grenier, probablement...)


Sur le principe je suis d'accord,  part que Mediapart et le Canard n'appartiennent pas  un groupe. Mais on ne va pas limiter les droits de la presse pour viter a. 
Il y a une faon trs simple d'viter a : que les politiques arrtent d'tre des pourritures. Cette lection a pour l'instant dzingu toutes les ttes d'affiche. D'autres parlementaires ont flipp et on rgularis leur situation. Les candidats restants (on devrait dire survivants  ce stade) tels que Hamon, Macron ou Mlenchon ont plusieurs mesures dans leur programme pour assainir la vie politique. Si a peut apporter un peu de propret, je ne vais pas m'en plaindre.




> Il y sera contraint par le fait qu'il sera oblig de se construire une majorit parlementaire de bric et de broc, et aussi parce qu'on l'a dj vu  l'uvre. C'est un pur produit de ce quinquennat : il annoncera de grandes rformes, que sa majorit dtricotera, et qui accoucheront d'autant de souris lgislatives.


a fait plusieurs fleurs que je jette  Macron, je prcise que je ne suis absolument pas un de ses partisans (ce qui me lisent depuis longtemps le savent, je prcise pour les autres). Pour moi si Macron est lu, il est en mesure d'avoir une des majorits la plus large et stable qu'on ait eu depuis longtemps (je dis pas que ce sera pour le bien). Les diffrents partis ne reprsentent plus aujourd'hui les vrais clivages politiques. Le PS aurait d exploser en 2005 suite au rfrendum sur le TCE. Il risque de le faire prochainement vu que la moiti du PS ne va pas soutenir le candidat issu de leurs primaires. L'UMP est partage entre sa droite nationaliste, raciste et pro-Russe qui aurait tout  fait sa place au FN et sa partie plus gaulliste incarne par Jupp, plus une frange de petits jeunes, mentalit entrepreneurs,  la NKM. Je ne vois pas trop quelles ides de Macron dplairaient  ces deux derniers. 
Le choix du candidat LR va tre dterminant (si c'est Jupp, Macron sera embt), mais s'il est lu Macron peut rassembler la moiti du PS, le centre et la moiti des LR.




> Je ne propose pas d'interdire les mdias, je constate simplement que leur fonctionnement actuel est incompatible avec le processus dmocratique normal. Je pense qu'on a un problme avec la faon dont les mdias se comportent, et je ne suis apparemment pas le seul  trouver qu'on est plus du ct du lynchage et de la justice sovitique que de l'information des citoyens. Ce problme est aggrav par les collusions de plus en plus nombreuses entre mdias et classe politique, la quasi unanimit des grands mdias sur certains sujets (Europe, Brexit, Trump, identit...), et une certaine tentation (dcodage, fake news)  se comporter en gardiens de la vrit...


Tu ne veux pas les interdire mais quoi alors ? Les rguler ? Leur interdire de dire a ou a ? Je ne vois vraiment pas comment faire.
Sur les gardiens de la vrit, je pense justement qu'on sort d'une priode o pendant des annes personne ou presque n'aurait remis en cause ce qui tait dit dans les journaux ou  la tl. Certains flippent qu'on ne croit plus ce qui est crit dans le Monde ou Lib et a donne les dcodeurs, d'autres en profitent et a donne les fake news. Je suis d'accord que c'est pourri. Enfin, c'est pas pourri que les gens ne prennent plus pour argent comptant ce qui est dans la presse officielle, mais les consquences sont pourries. Et je n'ai pas de solution  a,  part duquer, expliquer, mais a revient  faire comme les dcodeurs.




> Bref, je vais te rpondre comme  Grandfather : la pratique actuelle des mdias est peu dmocratique, et si l'on doit choisir entre dmocratie et droits des journalistes, je choisis la premire...


Mais les mdias n'ont pas  tre dmocratiques ! Ils sont libres ou ils ne le sont pas. Et s'ils sont libres, on doit accepter aussi qu'ils soient partisans, qu'ils influent sur la vie politique. De la mme faon que le gens sont libres de voter pour un pourri ou non, ils sont libres de ne pas tenir compte des mdias pour leur choix.
On ne peut pas au moment des lections isoler le peuple et les candidats pour viter les influences extrieures. En plus maintenant on a mme la presse trangre qui s'en mle, c'est encore plus compliqu.
Il va falloir que tu m'expliques comment tu ferais appliquer ton choix (dmocratie contre droit des journalistes). On leur coupe internet ? N'importe qui peut tre journaliste maintenant. Si ce n'est pas un mdia, a sera un "lanceur d'alerte".

----------


## Grogro

Il ressemblera plus  Berlusconi qu' un Hitler au petit pied, mme avec Steve Bannon lui servant de Goebbels.  

J'attends avec impatience les premiers leaks sur les soires bunga bunga  la Maison Blanche, avec des putes ukrainiennes de luxe. La tte que les rednecks de la bible belt tireront, a vaudra tout l'or du monde. Ben oui couillons, vous avez vot pour un yankee dprav de New York pour reprsenter le sud profond.

----------


## GrandFather

> Quand tu en es  constater que rien n'oblige l'lu  respecter son programme et que l'lection est un pari, tu ne te dis pas qu'il y a un srieux souci dans notre "dmocratie" ?


La dmocratie, depuis l'athnienne, a toujours fonctionn comme cela (au tirage au sort prs) ; si un dirigeant ne donne pas satisfaction, on en lit un autre. C'est pas idal, mais jusqu'ici on a pas trouv mieux. La monarchie pose moins de problme  ce niveau, puisqu'on ne peut pas changer de dirigeant. Ou alors il faut le raccourcir avant, mais a fait des histoires...  ::mrgreen:: 




> Pour le reste, je pense que Franois explique qu'il voudrait plus de modration et de rigueur dans les mdias, plutt que vouloir faire du buzz  tout prix en jouant avec l'motionnel ou les redresseurs de tort ou les jurs. Je crois qu'il n'a pas compltement tort


Il faut bien distinguer deux choses : l'opinion et le factuel. Le factuel est accablant, dans le sens o les faits  charge s'accumulent et aucun lment contradictoire n'apparat ; tu penses bien que s'il existait le moindre document ou tmoignage qui viendrait attester de la ralit de la fonction, ou au moins semer le doute, il aurait t publi. L, rien. Nada. Peau de balle. Aprs, il y a les dito. Et l, s'agissant d'opinions correspondant  la sensibilit du journal qui les publie et de celle de leurs lecteurs, je ne vois pas trop ce que l'on peut leur reprocher ; ceux plutt  gauche critiquent et jugent, ceux plutt  droite soit dnoncent un complot, soit parlent  stratgie alternative . Le truc habituel, quoi. Si c'tait une personnalit de gauche qui tait mise en cause, les rles seraient simplement inverss.

Maintenant, je ne conteste pas que les mdias ne sont pas exemplaires, et qu'il n'y a pas une surenchre de l'information croustillante. Mais les rendre responsables d'un  dni de dmocratie , c'est absurde.

----------


## Invit

Je suis peut-tre optimiste, mais j'ai l'impression que l'limination de Sarko et Hollande, l'un par les urnes l'autre par les sondages, tmoignent tout de mme d'un certain ras-le-bol. Ce n'est probablement pas un hasard galement si le candidat aux mains soi-disant propres l'a emport face au condamn  la primaire LR. Ni s'il se casse aussi vite la gueule dans les sondages quand on voit que les mains sont sales.

Ce qui est surprenant, c'est que pour une fois tout ceci n'a pas l'air de profiter au FN. Elle est toujours autour de 25%, comme si c'tait son plafond de verre.

----------


## Grogro

> Ce qui est surprenant, c'est que pour une fois tout ceci n'a pas l'air de profiter au FN. Elle est toujours autour de 25%, comme si c'tait son plafond de verre.


Peut-tre parce qu'elle s'est faite gaule elle aussi les doigts dans le pot de confiture.

----------


## Invit

> Je suis peut-tre optimiste, mais j'ai l'impression que l'limination de Sarko et Hollande, l'un par les urnes l'autre par les sondages, tmoignent tout de mme d'un certain ras-le-bol. Ce n'est probablement pas un hasard galement si le candidat aux mains soi-disant propres l'a emport face au condamn  la primaire LR. Ni s'il se casse aussi vite la gueule dans les sondages quand on voit que les mains sont sales.


C'est vrai que cette histoire avec Fillon a fait bien plus de bruit que ce  quoi je m'attendais. Je prend la temprature avec mes collgues, qui sont plutt rservs en gnral. L, a a ru dans les brancards.
Cela dit, je ne sais pas pourquoi c'est cette histoire qui dchane les passions et pas un autre des nombreux scandales que le Canard dterre tous les mois. Peut-tre qu'en priode de campagne, les gens ont un soudain lan d'espoir ?

----------


## TallyHo

> La dmocratie, depuis l'athnienne, a toujours fonctionn comme cela (au tirage au sort prs) ; si un dirigeant ne donne pas satisfaction, on en lit un autre.


Sauf que le "prs" fait toute la diffrence... Tu as un tirage au sort parmi les citoyens et pas des professionnels qui en font un mtier. L'autre assemble est constitue des citoyens qui se dplaaient pour participer. Le peuple tait rellement souverain. Aujourd'hui dans la reprsentation, la souverainet est  la nation, pas au peuple. Donc je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi sur ce point. En apparence, oui a a l'air d'tre la mme chose, il y a des assembles mais sur le principe, c'est trs diffrent.




> Le factuel est accablant, dans le sens o les faits  charge s'accumulent et aucun lment contradictoire n'apparat ; tu penses bien que s'il existait le moindre document ou tmoignage qui viendrait attester de la ralit de la fonction, ou au moins semer le doute, il aurait t publi.


Pas forcment car il y a le secret de l'instruction donc nous ne savons pas ce qui est vraiment  charge et  dcharge.

De plus, l'intrt des mdias aujourd'hui est de susciter le "buzz" et donc de charger uniquement (ce que semble dplorer fcharton2 dans ses commentaires). Si un journal a des informations qui teindrait la polmique, tu crois qu'il va les publier et risquer de voir les ventes chuter puisqu'il n'y aura plus de "buzz" ?

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est vrai que cette histoire avec Fillon a fait bien plus de bruit que ce  quoi je m'attendais. Je prend la temprature avec mes collgues, qui sont plutt rservs en gnral. L, a a ru dans les brancards.
> Cela dit, je ne sais pas pourquoi c'est cette histoire qui dchane les passions et pas un autre des nombreux scandales que le Canard dterre tous les mois. Peut-tre qu'en priode de campagne, les gens ont un soudain lan d'espoir ?


Disons qu'on a un cocktail assez dtonnant : une pointe de npotisme, un soupon d'emploi fictif, une couche de dtournement de fonds publics, et une petite ombrelle de dignit outrage par dessus. Consquence, grosse gueule de bois.

----------


## fcharton2

> Tu sais pertinemment que c'est bien plus complexe que cela. Il y a un contrat moral pass entre le candidat et les franais, contrat qui l'engage  respecter les termes de son programme auprs de ceux qui l'ont lus, et qui l'engage aussi  dfendre l'intrt gnral et la Rpublique. Cet engagement, rien ne l'oblige formellement  le respecter une fois au pouvoir, dans la limite de ce que permettent la constitution et les institutions. Il y a donc une attente et un pari sur la probit et l'intgrit de l'homme politique qui se prsente.


C'est bien videmment plus compliqu, et je suis d'accord que la probit du candidat doit entrer en ligne de compte. Ce que je dis, c'est qu'on va trop loin dans le concours de vertu. Quand j'tais jeune, je me souviens de nos mdias qui faisaient des gorges chaudes sur ces idiots d'amricains qui rejetaient un juge parce qu'il avait tromp sa femme vingt ans plus tt, ou un candidat parce qu'il avait fum des joints  l'universit. Comme nous tions plus intelligents, nous comprenions que ne garder que des politiciens lisses, mais auxquels on ne pouvait rien reprocher tait naf et contre productif. Et qu'un politicien un peu madr, mais expriment, valait toujours mieux qu'une oie blanche incomptente. 

Nous avions peut tre tort alors, mais il me semble qu'on est aujourd'hui dans l'excs inverse, celui de la dnonciation outrage et des vierges effarouches. J'y vois une faon pour les mdias, souvent trs complaisants avec les politiques, de se ddouaner par avance. Note qu'ils ne font pas autrement quand on attrape un mchant patron (et qu'on ne les a encore jamais vu s'excuser quand l'un de ces "coupables forcment" est relax: le cas de Pierre Suard me parait exemplaire sur ce point...)




> D'ailleurs, plein de gens qui l'ont soutenu (et presque mme son vice prsident Mike Pence qui n'est plus trs loin d'avoir des doutes) sont choqus que Trump applique son programme  la lettre.


Politiques et journalistes. Les gens du peuple qui ont vot pour lui semblent ravis. Ils ont peut tre tort, mais l'attitude des autres est caractristique du mpris qu'ont nos lites pour la dmocratie. 




> a devrait aller assez vite, on a une demi douzaine d'interviews de Mme Fillon qui dit qu'elle ne travaille pas, qu'elle n'a jamais t l'assistante de son mari, qu'elle s'ennuie et qu'elle compte faire une formation de je sais pas quoi. Tous les vrais assistants parlementaires disent que c'est impossible qu'il n'y ait mme pas un mail de sa part. Le boulot est peut-tre trs imprcis, mais tous s'accordent  dire que c'est un gros boulot. Donc qu'on ne trouve mme pas un change de mail entre l'assistant et son parlementaire me parait douteux. Et je te parle mme pas des autres affaires, La Rochre et sa socit de conseil.


Tu n'as pas l'impression qu'on a dj entendu cette ritournelle? Chirac, qui serait en taule le lendemain de son dpart, Sarko, qui ne passerait pas l'anne, mme Bygmalion,  ct, le Panama c'tait une blague, et Cop, et... C'tait certain, c'tait facile, c'tait demain, et puis rien...

Ces annonces d'un procs imminent, censes discrditer un adversaire politique, sont tellement banales et si rarement suivies d'effet qu'il devient difficile de les prendre pour argent comptant. 




> Imagine que a ait fait moins de bruit, il aurait probablement gagn l'lection. Les affaires seraient sorties petit  petit pendant le quinquennat et on aurait encore cinq annes moisies ou le peuple n'en peut plus de son prsident au bout de 6 mois, plthore de mises en examens ds la fin du mandat, un ou deux ministre qui tombe parce qu'il n'a pas fait a tout seul... Je dis pas que a n'aura pas lieu avec un autre, mais a priori a sera pas avec Fillon.


Imagine l'inverse, il ne se prsente pas, dans six mois ou un an, on referme le dossier, il est blanchi et relax. Que se passe-t-il,  ton avis? Ah ben rien, nos braves mdias d'investigations titreront sur la loi du silence, les autres lui consacreront un entrefilet, l'lection aura pris un tour diffrent, en favorisant, sur ce malentendu un outsider ami des groupes de presse. 

Tu n'as pas l'impression que le peuple, censment souverain, se serait un peu fait flouer? Et que ce genre de situation, rpte quelques fois (a fait une bonne dcennie que cela dure), pourrait expliquer pourquoi le peuple finit par se choisir pour dirigeants des types dplaisants mais qui proposent d'en finir avec ce systme?

Et puis, comme tu le dis, quelque soit le rsultat de l'lection, des affaires sortiront, des mdias en feront les gorges chaudes, des commentateurs rouleront les yeux en disant que c'est gravissime, des affaires fuiteront. Dans la mesure o a se produira de toutes faons, tu ne crois pas qu'liminer Fillon (alors qu'il reprsente, selon les sondages et la primaire, le courant majoritaire dans le pays), sur l'unique tmoignage d'un tribunal mdiatique est un dni de dmocratie?




> Oui, et pour la premire partie tant mieux. Mais le problme n'est pas que les journaux bossent mais de qui fait le choix dont tu parles. Pourquoi on est sur Fillon et pas Le Pen qui est en tte des sondages et a fait la mme chose ?


Ca me parait assez clair. Selon les sondages, Marine perd de toutes faons au second tour, l'autre qualifi est lu quel qu'il soit, les positions se resserrent, et Fillon reste en tte. Ajoute  cela que Marine saurait probablement tourner ce genre de campagne  son avantage, alors que Fillon, plus dans le systme, est beaucoup plus dmuni face  ce genre d'attaque, et le choix de la cible me parait assez vident.




> Le choix du candidat LR va tre dterminant (si c'est Jupp, Macron sera embt), mais s'il est lu Macron peut rassembler la moiti du PS, le centre et la moiti des LR.


Je suis d'accord, mais cela ne fera pas une majorit mais une sorte d'alliance, qui votera au coup par coup. Et c'est pour cela qu'on aura, sous Macron, un immobilisme  nul autre pareil (et c'est pour cela que certains grands mdias le soutiennent).  




> Tu ne veux pas les interdire mais quoi alors ? Les rguler ? Leur interdire de dire a ou a ? Je ne vois vraiment pas comment faire.


Moi non plus, ce que je constate c'est que les mdias, dans leur incarnation actuelle, participent  la destruction de la dmocratie telle qu'on la connait, et que comme on n'a pas vraiment de solution de rechange, il va falloir s'habituer  des profils  la Trump. La solution viendrait d'une prise de conscience des mdias eux mmes, mais je ne crois pas qu'elle viendra. A ce stade, je me contente de regarder... 




> Et je n'ai pas de solution  a,  part duquer, expliquer, mais a revient  faire comme les dcodeurs


Je ne suis pas d'accord sur les dcodeurs. Pour moi ils sont dans l'auto-justification, pas plus crdibles qu'un twittos fachosphrique. La solution devrait venir de l'ducation, en apprenant aux jeunes  lire,  comprendre,  dbattre,  rflchir aux positions adverses. Ca n'en prend pas le chemin.




> Mais les mdias n'ont pas  tre dmocratiques ! Ils sont libres ou ils ne le sont pas. Et s'ils sont libres, on doit accepter aussi qu'ils soient partisans, qu'ils influent sur la vie politique. De la mme faon que le gens sont libres de voter pour un pourri ou non, ils sont libres de ne pas tenir compte des mdias pour leur choix.


Les mdias ont, en dmocratie, beaucoup de pouvoir. Ils jouent un rle fondamental. C'est pour cette raison qu'ils sont protgs par des lois d'exception, que l'Etat les subventionne, et les dfend. En retour, cela leur cre des devoirs, notamment celui de ne pas abuser du pouvoir d'influence qu'on leur donne. S'ils ne le font pas, tt ou tard, leurs droits seront remis en cause...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> C'est bien videmment plus compliqu, et je suis d'accord que la probit du candidat doit entrer en ligne de compte. Ce que je dis, c'est qu'on va trop loin dans le concours de vertu. Quand j'tais jeune, je me souviens de nos mdias qui faisaient des gorges chaudes sur ces idiots d'amricains qui rejetaient un juge parce qu'il avait tromp sa femme vingt ans plus tt, ou un candidat parce qu'il avait fum des joints  l'universit. Comme nous tions plus intelligents, nous comprenions que ne garder que des politiciens lisses, mais auxquels on ne pouvait rien reprocher tait naf et contre productif. Et qu'un politicien un peu madr, mais expriment, valait toujours mieux qu'une oie blanche incomptente. 
> 
> Nous avions peut tre tort alors, mais il me semble qu'on est aujourd'hui dans l'excs inverse, celui de la dnonciation outrage et des vierges effarouches. J'y vois une faon pour les mdias, souvent trs complaisants avec les politiques, de se ddouaner par avance. Note qu'ils ne font pas la mme chose quand on attrape un mchant patron (et qu'on ne les a encore jamais vu s'excuser quand l'un de ces "coupables forcment" est relax: le cas de Pierre Suard me parait exemplaire sur ce point...)


Mais tu fais exprs de pas comprendre ? Pour Fillon on s'effarouche sur quelque chose en rapport avec la fonction d'lu, pas sur la vie prive. C'est comme si tu mettais la pipe de Clinton et le Watergate au mme niveau.




> Imagine l'inverse, il ne se prsente pas, dans six mois ou un an, on referme le dossier, il est blanchi et relax. Que se passe-t-il,  ton avis? Ah ben rien, nos braves mdias d'investigations titreront sur la loi du silence, les autres lui consacreront un entrefilet, l'lection aura pris un tour diffrent, en favorisant, sur ce malentendu un outsider ami des groupes de presse.


Comme DSK tu veux dire ? Attrap mais jamais condamn. J'ai pas l'impression qu'on le regrette ici, ou qu'on trouve que la justice nous a vol l'lection. On en discutait y a pas longtemps avec des collgues, on se demandait plutt comment il avait fait pour se saborder  ce point si prs du but. Bon, Fillon c'est pas de bol, a remonte  longtemps (tiens, c'est pas prescrit d'ailleurs ?), donc il a pas eu d'autre choix que de serrer les fesses en priant pour qu'on tombe pas dessus.
En plus  titre purement personnel, je prfrerais qu'il se maintienne et fasse perdre son camp.




> Tu n'as pas l'impression que le peuple, censment souverain, se serait un peu fait flouer? Et que ce genre de situation, rpte quelques fois (a fait une bonne dcennie que cela dure), pourrait expliquer pourquoi le peuple finit par se choisir pour dirigeants des types dplaisants mais qui proposent d'en finir avec ce systme?


De quel systme parle-t-on ? Du systme o on demande des comptes aux lus ? Il me semble que les gens en ont marre des pourris, pas qu'on les dzingue.
Le peuple s'est fait compltement flouer. Mais il s'est fait flouer par Fillon et personne d'autre. Ne tirez pas sur le messager.




> Moi non plus, ce que je constate c'est que les mdias, dans leur incarnation actuelle, participent  la destruction de la dmocratie telle qu'on la connait, et que comme on n'a pas vraiment de solution de rechange, il va falloir s'habituer  des profils  la Trump. La solution viendrait d'une prise de conscience des mdias eux mmes, mais je ne crois pas qu'elle viendra. A ce stade, je me contente de regarder...


Pourtant avec Fillon c'est justement un profil  la Trump qui est en train de tomber, alors que Trump a gagn avec des trucs 10x plus graves. Je veux pas crier cocorico, mais je suis pas persuad que l'histoire va se rpter  ce point.

----------


## GrandFather

> Sauf que le "prs" fait toute la diffrence... Tu as un tirage au sort parmi les citoyens et pas des professionnels qui en font un mtier. L'autre assemble est constitue des citoyens qui se dplaaient pour participer. Le peuple tait rellement souverain. Aujourd'hui dans la reprsentation, la souverainet est  la nation, pas au peuple. Donc je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi sur ce point. En apparence, oui a a l'air d'tre la mme chose, il y a des assembles mais sur le principe, c'est trs diffrent.


Oui, les femmes taient totalement exclues du pouvoir politique, tout comme les esclaves. On peut discuter des avantages comparatifs des dmocraties antiques et modernes, mais je ne suis pas sr d'une part qu'on chappe  l'anachronisme, et d'autre part qu'un autre mode de dsignation de nos dirigeants nous mettrait  l'abri de ce genre de scandale.




> Pas forcment car il y a le secret de l'instruction donc nous ne savons pas ce qui est vraiment  charge et  dcharge.


Ben, ce qui est publi est  charge, au moins aux yeux de l'opinion. 




> De plus, l'intrt des mdias aujourd'hui est de susciter le "buzz" et donc de charger uniquement (ce que semble dplorer fcharton2 dans ses commentaires). Si un journal a des informations qui teindrait la polmique, tu crois qu'il va les publier et risquer de voir les ventes chuter puisqu'il n'y aura plus de "buzz" ?


Tu plaisantes ? Ah non, a ne ferait pas chuter les ventes, au contraire. Si des informations probantes contradictoires apparaissaient dans la presse, a accrditerait la thse du complot contre Fillon et a accentuerait la tempte mdiatique. Le journal qui les publierait ferait figure de rempart contre la dsinformation, le Canard Enchan serait mis sur la sellette - au passage, ce ne serait pas la premire fois et ils n'ont jamais t pris en dfaut -, et tout le monde spculerait encore plus sur l'identit de celui qui a tent d'abattre Fillon. Il y aurait distribution de bons et mauvais points dans les mdias, mea culpas et contrition, des ttes sauteraient, etc. Bref, de quoi renflouer toutes les publications dficitaires.

----------


## TallyHo

> La solution devrait venir de l'ducation, en apprenant aux jeunes  lire,  comprendre,  dbattre,  rflchir aux positions adverses. Ca n'en prend pas le chemin.


Ca n'en prend pas le chemin car l'cole n'est pas/plus l pour a... J'avais crit cette anecdote sur un autre post au sujet de mon prof d'histoire d'origine juive polonaise o on a dbattu de Mein Kampf ; imagine le truc, dbattre du nazisme avec un juif, en toute objectivit et surtout encadr... Aujourd'hui ce serait une scne surraliste voire criminelle mais on fait bien pire, on laisse les gamins faire leur expos  l'aide d'un internet chaotique non-contrl et on fait des analyses de franais sur des textes de NTM...

----------


## fcharton2

> Mais tu fais exprs de pas comprendre ? Pour Fillon on s'effarouche sur quelque chose en rapport avec la fonction d'lu, pas sur la vie prive. C'est comme si tu mettais la pipe de Clinton et le Watergate au mme niveau.


On parle d'une pratique autorise, qui ne sera problmatique que si l'on prouve que le travail tait fictif (il faut le prouver, c'est le fond du problme). Ensuite, les faits reprochs commencent en 1988,  l'poque, la rpublique finance l'appartement de la matresse et de la fille naturelle du prsident, les mdias le savent, mais , savent aussi rester discrets. Ils continuent dans les annes 90 (Camba, Dsir, Jupp, tous encore en activit...), puis les annes 2000 (autres affaires). Donc moi je veux bien que ce soit le Watergate, mais a ressemble quand mme beaucoup  une litanie de petites drives qu'on retrouvera chez la plupart des politiciens de son ge, si on fouille des poques assez recules. Alors non, ce n'est pas bien, et pas cohrent avec ce qu'a dit Fillon pendant sa campagne des primaires, mais je continue de penser que nos braves mdias en font beaucoup trop.

Et une fois de plus, dans une dmocratie normale, o les mdias et la classe politique jouent leur rle, ce serait  la justice de trancher, Fillon serait prsum innocent, et on n'assisterait pas  ce qui ressemble de plus en plus  un lynchage (mais qui n'est pas surprenant de la part de mdias qui glorifient les rseaux sociaux, ces piloris contemporains).




> Comme DSK tu veux dire ?


Justement, non. L'affaire DSK arrive un an avant l'lection, il n'est pas encore candidat, mais empch de participer  une primaire avant une lection que la gauche gagne. Rien n'est vol. Quand aux mdias, apparemment ils savent et se taisent, toujours cette exquise discrtion. Puis ces salauds d'amricains s'en mlent, et les mdias nous rappellent la prsomption d'innocence. Pas exactement pareil, non...

Le problme ici, c'est le calendrier. La primaire fait qu'on est dj dans le processus lectoral,  trois mois du premier tour. 




> De quel systme parle-t-on ? Du systme o on demande des comptes aux lus ? Il me semble que les gens en ont marre des pourris, pas qu'on les dzingue. Le peuple s'est fait compltement flouer. Mais il s'est fait flouer par Fillon et personne d'autre. Ne tirez pas sur le messager.


Non, d'un systme o un petit club, politico-conomico-mdiatique, endogame, dconnect, issu des mmes coles, se repasse les postes, dcide  la place du peuple, et prtend contrler l'ensemble de la vie politique. Les mdias ne sont pas le messager, mais l'instrument de ce systme. 

Et il me semble que cette affaire est assez caractristique de leur mode de fonctionnement : on a laiss le peuple jouer avec sa primaire, maintenant les choses srieuses commencent, le choix des programmes (on dit rassemblement), et la dsignation des candidats, par affaires interposes. Ca ne te rappelle pas une fois prcdente o le peuple a eu le droit de jouer au rfrendum, avant que les affaires srieuses ne reprennent au parlement?

Francois

----------


## TallyHo

> Non, d'un systme o un petit club, politico-conomico-mdiatique, endogame, dconnect, issu des mmes coles, se repasse les postes, dcide  la place du peuple, et prtend contrler l'ensemble de la vie politique. Les mdias ne sont pas le messager, mais l'instrument de ce systme.


Mesdames et Messieurs, merci d'attacher vos ceintures car nous approchons une zone de turbulences...  ::mrgreen:: 

Blague  part, on en revient toujours  la mme conclusion, nous sommes encore dans une socit caste et castre pour le peuple...

Il est intressant d'couter Pierre Carles sur les mdias, il a aussi essay de jeter des pavs et de dnoncer les collusions, notamment  travers son documentaire "Pas vu pas pris". Je vous recommande aussi "Fin de concession" dont le sujet est TF1  :;): 

L'interview de Pierre Bourdieu par Pierre Carles qui va bien dans cette discussion :

----------


## GPPro

> Non, d'un systme o un petit club, politico-conomico-mdiatique, endogame, dconnect, issu des mmes coles, se repasse les postes, dcide  la place du peuple, et prtend contrler l'ensemble de la vie politique. Les mdias ne sont pas le messager, mais l'instrument de ce systme.
> 
> Francois


C'est beau on dirait du Bourdieu... T'as juste 30 ans de retard. Marrant comme vous ouvrez les yeux ds que ce sont vos favoris qui font les frias du systme que vous avez cautionn pendant des dcennies.

----------


## r0d

salut franois, content de te revoir vieille crapule!  :;): 
je tenais juste  dire un mot rapide avant de commencer  coder; juste  propos de ce que j'ai lu hier rapidement, o souviron et franois nous font leur bonne vieille scne du "les gens sont devenus cons".
Vous avez peut-tre raison, je n'en sais rien. Mais je tiens  prciser une chose: aujourd'hui, soit on bosse pour des banques ou des multinationales, et alors c'est la nature ontologique de notre travail qui nous rend stupide, soit on bosse dans une petite boite et alors on fait 90h par semaine. Et alors, dans ce 2eme cas, on a pas trop le temps de s'informer et de pondre des gros pavs sur les forums.
Et oui, les trente glorieuses c'est fini! Vous avez des cheveux mais pas de champooing ou quoi? Non mais al!
Nan mais plus srieusement, les trente glorieuses c'est fini, et vous savez trs bien ce qui les a tu. C'est le capitalisme libral que vous dfendez tant! Et a, on oublie bien souvent d'en parler je trouve!  :;):

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Nan mais plus srieusement, les trente glorieuses c'est fini, et vous savez trs bien ce qui les a tu. C'est le capitalisme libral que vous dfendez tant! Et a, on oublie bien souvent d'en parler je trouve!


D'accord avec le reste, cher ami gauchisant, mais pas avec a. Ce qui a tu les trente glorieuses, c'est qu'on a commenc  payer nos ressources( commencer par le ptrole)  un prix plus proche de leur relle valeur. Pendant des dcennies, l'occident(Japon compris) a spoli les pays producteurs de matires premires, et a aliment son march intrieur avec des produits quasiment donns. Quand on a commenc  payer un prix un peu plus juste, tout de suite, a a t plus difficile de raser gratis. D'ailleurs, aujourd'hui encore, nous bnficions partiellement des vestiges de ce systme. Notre niveau de vie reste suprieur  celui d'un Chinois qui fait le mme boulot avec la mme performance, et a, a reste injuste. En notre faveur. Mais beaucoup moins en notre faveur qu' l'poque.

Tous ces occidentaux qui insultent la mondialisation, en fait, regrettent le bon vieux temps des colonies ou la richesse taient rserve aux blancs et assimils. Maintenant, tout ceci s'quilibre, et fatalement, on devient moins privilgis chaque anne que dieu(qui n'existe pas) fait. Et a hurle  l'injustice, au scandale, mais c'est juste un juste crasement des privilges. Qui passe d'autant moins qu'une petite classe superriche ramasse pas mal de pognon au passage. Mais c'est un autre sujet(sur lequel nos positions seront sans doute proches - mme si pas colles).

Le privilgi ne se rend jamais compte qu'il est privilgi.

----------


## Invit

> Et une fois de plus, dans une dmocratie normale, o les mdias et la classe politique jouent leur rle, ce serait  la justice de trancher, Fillon serait prsum innocent, et on n'assisterait pas  ce qui ressemble de plus en plus  un lynchage (mais qui n'est pas surprenant de la part de mdias qui glorifient les rseaux sociaux, ces piloris contemporains).


Dans une dmocratie normale, et tu pourrais rajouter avec une justice normale. Parce que je pense que beaucoup (dont moi) ne font pas confiance  la justice pour juger les puissants. Lagarde qui est condamne pour une ngligence de 400M mais dispense de peine, Cahuzac condamn mais qui ne fera pas un jour de prison, Dassault condamn mais son ge fait qu'il mourra riche et libre, Balkany qui traine...
Par contre tu voles une bche de chvre ou un paquet de ptes et c'est de la prison ferme. 
Et des politiques ou des journalistes osent te dire que pour rgler a, il n'a qu' rendre l'argent et on n'en parle plus. D'autre disent que les lus ne sont pas dcemment pays (Minc, ce matin). C'est vrai que 10K/mois + enveloppe permettant de salarier 2 personnes c'est indcent...

Ce qui est gnant, c'est pas que les journaux en parle, mais que a existe.

Il faut un casier vierge pour tre prof mais pas pour tre dput. Enfin, pour les dputs a vient de changer, comme quoi il peut sortir quelque chose de bon d'un affaire comme a.
https://www.contribuables.org/2017/0...la-democratie/
De toute faon quant aux rares condamns, la plupart du temps ils retrouvent ppre leur mandat. Il y a beaucoup de pays o on peut tre condamn et rcuprer ppre son mandat de maire de grande ville sans mme une lection ?

Donc devant tout a, les gens se contentent d'une justice populaire et mdiatique.

----------


## Grogro

> a fait plusieurs fleurs que je jette  Macron, je prcise que je ne suis absolument pas un de ses partisans (ce qui me lisent depuis longtemps le savent, je prcise pour les autres). Pour moi si Macron est lu, il est en mesure d'avoir une des majorits la plus large et stable qu'on ait eu depuis longtemps (je dis pas que ce sera pour le bien). Les diffrents partis ne reprsentent plus aujourd'hui les vrais clivages politiques. Le PS aurait d exploser en 2005 suite au rfrendum sur le TCE. Il risque de le faire prochainement vu que la moiti du PS ne va pas soutenir le candidat issu de leurs primaires. L'UMP est partage entre sa droite nationaliste, raciste et pro-Russe qui aurait tout  fait sa place au FN et sa partie plus gaulliste incarne par Jupp, plus une frange de petits jeunes, mentalit entrepreneurs,  la NKM. Je ne vois pas trop quelles ides de Macron dplairaient  ces deux derniers. 
> Le choix du candidat LR va tre dterminant (si c'est Jupp, Macron sera embt), mais s'il est lu Macron peut rassembler la moiti du PS, le centre et la moiti des LR.


Ce n'est pas faux pour l'UMP/LR, si ce n'est que Jupp n'a jamais rien eu de gaulliste : c'est un technocrate nolibral, europhile, amricanoltre, issu des Young Leaders de la French-American Foundation, et homme de paille de la banque Lazare. Autrement dit, un homme reprsentant la droite 1980-2010. Le pass donc. A l'inverse, un profil rellement gaulliste peut ramener l'aile nationale de la droite classique dans le droit chemin et les empcher de driver vers le FN. Pour certains, c'est dj trop tard.

Edith : Comme c'est surprenant, Macron (et son sextoy Matthieu Gallet) est pass par la French-American Foundation : http://revuecharles.fr/young-leaders...nce-des-chefs/

tonnant, non ? 

Tout est dit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> salut franois, content de te revoir vieille crapule! 
> je tenais juste  dire un mot rapide avant de commencer  coder; juste  propos de ce que j'ai lu hier rapidement, o souviron et franois nous font leur bonne vieille scne du "les gens sont devenus cons".
> Vous avez peut-tre raison, je n'en sais rien. Mais je tiens  prciser une chose: aujourd'hui, soit on bosse pour des banques ou des multinationales, et alors c'est la nature ontologique de notre travail qui nous rend stupide, soit on bosse dans une petite boite et alors on fait 90h par semaine. Et alors, dans ce 2eme cas, on a pas trop le temps de s'informer et de pondre des gros pavs sur les forums.
> Et oui, les trente glorieuses c'est fini! Vous avez des cheveux mais pas de champooing ou quoi? Non mais al!
> Nan mais plus srieusement, les trente glorieuses c'est fini, et vous savez trs bien ce qui les a tu. C'est le capitalisme libral que vous dfendez tant! Et a, on oublie bien souvent d'en parler je trouve!


Ah bon mais en admettant que je veuille me replonger dans l'conomie marxiste, quel ouvrage dcrit ce phnomne ?




> Ce n'est pas faux pour l'UMP/LR, si ce n'est que Jupp n'a jamais rien eu de gaulliste : c'est un technocrate nolibral, europhile, amricanoltre, issu des Young Leaders de la French-American Foundation, et homme de paille de la banque Lazare. Autrement dit, un homme reprsentant la droite 1980-2010. Le pass donc. A l'inverse, un profil rellement gaulliste peut ramener l'aile nationale de la droite classique dans le droit chemin et les empcher de driver vers le FN. Pour certains, c'est dj trop tard.


Si l'oligarchie dtruit la candidature Fillon, cela va videmment donner un gros coup de fouet  la candidate rose bleue. Et entre elle et Macron, je ne pense pas que le petit banquier passe le second tour.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est beau on dirait du Bourdieu... T'as juste 30 ans de retard. Marrant comme vous ouvrez les yeux ds que ce sont vos favoris qui font les frias du systme que vous avez cautionn pendant des dcennies.


C'est surtout marrant de voir comment certains ne sont pas capables de discuter sans tout de suite prter des intentions... Franois s'inquite de l'volution des mdias qui se positionnent de plus en plus comme des accusateurs publics. Personnellement, j'en ai rien  faire qu'il vote Fillon ou pas, ce n'est pas le sujet et a n'enlve pas l'intrt de son questionnement.




> Comme c'est surprenant, Macron (et son sextoy Matthieu Gallet) est pass par la French-American Foundation : http://revuecharles.fr/young-leaders...nce-des-chefs/


Ce qui est bien avec les Young Leaders, c'est que tu as tout de suite la liste des politiciens et journalistes qu'il ne faut pas cautionner...  ::mrgreen:: 




> Donc devant tout a, les gens se contentent d'une justice populaire et mdiatique.


Donc la conclusion serait d'tre rsigns ?  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> entre elle et Macron, je ne pense pas que le petit banquier passe le second tour.


Euh...
C'est difficile de savoir.
Dj rien ne dit que le FN atteindra le second tour.

Mais si on avait Marine VS Macron, je pense que le banquier pourrait largement gagner.
Dj il y aurait un front rpublicain (au mon dieu le FN est au second tour, on va tous mourir).
Ensuite Macron a normment de soutiens puissants et influents.
L'ensemble des banquiers, des gros patrons et des mdias sont derrire Macron depuis le dbut.

----------


## souviron34

> Dans une dmocratie normale, et tu pourrais rajouter avec une justice normale. 
> ...
> Ce qui est gnant, c'est pas que les journaux en parle, mais que a existe.
> ....
> Donc devant tout a, les gens se contentent d'une justice populaire et mdiatique.


Dont il se pourrait que elle corresponde  ce que que suggrait Franois  ::P:  :

Et si Penelope Fillon n'tait pas au courant ? La squence d'"Envoy Spcial" sme le trouble (LCI)




> Avant mme la diffusion de l'interview, sur la base d'un teasing twitt par Elise Lucet, Ccile Duflot, dpute colo de Paris, pose la premire la question : "Et si elle ne mentait pas ? Et si Madame Fillon n'tait pas au courant de ce contrat ? (Il y a quelque chose qui cloche dans cette histoire)"





> Ccile Duflot, cette fois aprs visionnage de l'mission, semble conforte dans son avis. Et dclare  prsent que Penelope Fillon "devrait tre soutenue et protge", tant donn "la violence personnelle incroyable de ce qu'elle est susceptible de vivre en ce moment". Reste que subsistent encore de trs nombreuses zones d'ombre.


 ::weird::   ::P:  ::P: 






> souviron et franois nous font leur bonne vieille scne du "les gens sont devenus cons".
> Vous avez peut-tre raison, je n'en sais rien. Mais je tiens  prciser une chose: aujourd'hui, soit on bosse pour des banques ou des multinationales, et alors c'est la nature ontologique de notre travail qui nous rend stupide, soit on bosse dans une petite boite et alors on fait 90h par semaine. Et alors, dans ce 2eme cas, on a pas trop le temps de s'informer et de pondre des gros pavs sur les forums.



tu crois que c'tait diffrent avant ??? Je bossais plus de 70h pour Thomson-CSF, multinationale de 350 000 salaris...

vu qu'Internet n'existait pas, tu crois qu'on avait des forums ou des blogs ??? La seule manire qu'on avait de rencontrer des collegues tait lors de confrences ou runions (_o on se voit physiquement_) .. Quant aux amis ou connaissances, sans tlphone, on allait chez eux, on frappait ou sonnait.. Si ils n'taient pas l, on attendait 1h dans l'escalier avant de dclarer forfait, parce que on s'tait tap 2h de transport AR pour tenter de les voir...

 ::P:

----------


## Zirak

> Et si elle ne mentait pas ? Et si Madame Fillon n'tait pas au courant de ce contrat ? (Il y a quelque chose qui cloche dans cette histoire)


Donc en plus, elle aurait touch prt d'un million  l'insu de son plein gr ?? 
La pauvre...  ::mouarf:: 

Aprs je ne vois pas ce que cela change pour Franois ? Le fait qu'elle ne soit pas au courant du contrat,  la limite, a justifie le fait qu'on ne l'ai jamais vu sur place ou autres, mais l'argent est bien pass quelque part non ? 

Et surtout, si elle n'est pas au courant du contrat, a casse un peu la dfense de Fillon et de son avocat disant qu'elle a bien effectu le boulot non ? 

 ::?: 

Ce qui proccupe les gens, je pense que c'est plus l'implication de Franois Fillon, qui est candidat  la prsidence, que le rle exacte de sa femme, et la faire passer pour une victime, ne change pas grand chose  ce qui est repproch  son mari...

----------


## Hizin

Qu'elle soit de bonne foi change quelques trucs, en fait.
Si elle n'a belle et bien rien touch, et qu'elle n'tait pas au courant, ce n'est pas d'un "dtournement de fonds public pour une tierce personne sous couvert d'emploi fictif", mais d'un "dtournement de fonds public pour enrichissement personnel sous couvert d'emploi fictif"  minima... ou peut-tre pour d'autres emplois "beaucoup moins catholique",  dterminer. De plus, cela ressemblerait furieusement au fil tranant d'une pelote de laine, le type d'affaire "anodine" qui, typiquement, se rvle tre l'arbre cachant la fort.
Sans partir dans l'affect pour elle, c'est une piste qui a le mrite d'tre explore due  son potentiel explosif trs important.

----------


## Invit

> Dont il se pourrait que elle corresponde  ce que que suggrait Franois  :
> 
> Et si Penelope Fillon n'tait pas au courant ? La squence d'"Envoy Spcial" sme le trouble (LCI)


Oui, a fait un moment que a me semble vident, depuis que sont ressorties ses interviews (Envoy Spcial ne nous apprend rien, Marianne avait dj ressorti l'interview anglaise avant eux). Si ta femme est au courant qu'elle occupe un emploi fictif, elle va pas raconter partout qu'elle travaille pas.
C'est vraiment pas mon genre de plaindre les bourgeoises, mais vu sous cet angle a devient limite glauque : 
http://www.slate.fr/story/136412/pen...orisme-extreme
C'est aussi pour a que depuis le dbut j'aime pas qu'on parle de Penelopegate.




> Ce qui proccupe les gens, je pense que c'est plus l'implication de Franois Fillon, qui est candidat  la prsidence, que le rle exacte de sa femme, et la faire passer pour une victime, ne change pas grand chose  ce qui est repproch  son mari...


Oui, au point o on en est, a rajouterait un "faux et usage de faux" pour avoir sign un contrat  la place de sa femme, ou un truc comme a. J'imagine que l'Etat ne verse pas un salaire juste parce que tu lui dis "oh au fait, paie machine, c'est mon assistante", il doit y a avoir un espce de papier  un moment. A moins d'tre super pote avec quelqu'un de bien plac. Parce qu'un contrat, c'est comme un mail, il y a au moins deux copies, donc c'est un peu tonnant que l'employeur et l'employ aient paums leur copie.




> Donc en plus, elle aurait touch prt d'un million  l'insu de son plein gr ??


a m'tonnerait que a ait t vers sur son compte  elle. Encore une fois, tu vois 5000 tous les mois sur ton compte qui viennent du trsor public, tu essaies de savoir d'o sa vient. Par son mari et ses 15 comptes...

Au fait, pour ceux qui ont vot  la primaire LR, votre argent n'est pas all  LR mais au micro-parti de Fillon. Y a pas d'arnaque hein, c'tait prvu, aprs tout on vote pour un candidat et pas un parti. C'tait juste pour que vous le sachiez  ::mrgreen:: 
Tiens, je vais aller voir ce que les autres ont foutu de l'euro que je leur ai lch dimanche  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

Ce qui reste en France d'authentiques cocos se rveille enfin : http://mensuel.lutte-ouvriere.org/20...ampaign=buffer

Chapeau. Elle a une sacre paire de couilles pour oser ces paroles dans son panier de crabes d'extrme gauche.

----------


## fcharton2

> Donc devant tout a, les gens se contentent d'une justice populaire et mdiatique.


Tu crois vraiment que "les gens" se contentent de cette justice mdiatique (qui n'a rien de populaire, soit dit en passant)? J'ai l'impression que c'est au contraire ce qui les envoie vers le parti qui dnonce l'UMPS et le tous pourris, et sur des fdesouche et autres sites fachosphriques.

Quant  la justice, j'ai l'impression que dans l'esprit de la population, son problme est moins le fait qu'elle pargne les puissants ou qu'elle est aux ordres (le peuple est habitu), que dans l'ide qu'elle a ses ttes, et qu'elle semble inexplicablement clmente avec certaines catgories "protges", tout en tapant trs dur sur d'autres. C'est, pour moi, un facette de la dconnection croissante entre les institutions (mdias, justice, politique) et le peuple.

Francois

----------


## TallyHo

Ont ils t dj connects ? Il ne faut jamais oublier qu'on a prfr la souverainet nationale  la souverainet populaire car les intellos de l'poque ont considr le peuple incapable et que eux seuls savaient...

----------


## MABROUKI

> el_slapper
> Le privilgi ne se rend jamais compte qu'il est privilgi.


Bien vu...
En arabe  c'est pass en un adage plus fort "Le privilgi ne se rend jamais compte qu'il est privilgi, que lorsqu'il est priv de son privilgi."

----------


## souviron34

> Bien vu...
> En arabe  c'est pass en un adage plus fort "Le privilgi ne se rend jamais compte qu'il est privilgi, que lorsqu'il est priv de son privilgi privilge."


Non ?

Fixed  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pmithrandir

> On parle d'une pratique autorise, qui ne sera problmatique que si l'on prouve que le travail tait fictif (il faut le prouver, c'est le fond du problme). Ensuite, les faits reprochs commencent en 1988,  l'poque, la rpublique finance l'appartement de la matresse et de la fille naturelle du prsident, les mdias le savent, mais , savent aussi rester discrets. Ils continuent dans les annes 90 (Camba, Dsir, Jupp, tous encore en activit...), puis les annes 2000 (autres affaires). Donc moi je veux bien que ce soit le Watergate, mais a ressemble quand mme beaucoup  une litanie de petites drives qu'on retrouvera chez la plupart des politiciens de son ge, si on fouille des poques assez recules. Alors non, ce n'est pas bien, et pas cohrent avec ce qu'a dit Fillon pendant sa campagne des primaires, mais je continue de penser que nos braves mdias en font beaucoup trop.


L'excuse de l'age aurait pu tre donne si la pratique avait cesse... Par exemple si elle avait t employe jusqu'aux annes 1995/2000, et puis que ca s'tait aret avec la moralisationd e la vie publique.
Fillon aurait dailleur pu dire : elle a arret ce mandat et de recevoir une indemnit a telle date malgr toute l'aide qu'elle m'apporte au quotidien pourgarantir notre probit. 
Ca sonnerait pas pareil que ce qu'on a aujourd'hui je pense.




> Et une fois de plus, dans une dmocratie normale, o les mdias et la classe politique jouent leur rle, ce serait  la justice de trancher, Fillon serait prsum innocent, et on n'assisterait pas  ce qui ressemble de plus en plus  un lynchage (mais qui n'est pas surprenant de la part de mdias qui glorifient les rseaux sociaux, ces piloris contemporains).


Il y a 3 pouvoir dans la dmocratie, tous gaux entre eux.
Ils sont tous les 3 au dessus du peuple, mais si l'un dconne, les deux autres doivent s'unir pour le calmer.
Ca fait parti du jeu.

Pas un juge ne peut partir en croisade contre un prsidentiable seul. Mais avec le soutient des mdias, donc de l'opinion publique, il peut se le permettre. Si il se fait muter, qu'il disparait, etc... ca se verra.
C'est dailleur pour ca que souvent les mdias recoivent des pices aconvictions de la justice... pour viter les accidents malheureux et les destructions de pices a convictions.

Et ca marche pareil quand la justice fait la conne(outreau ? ) les mdias et les politiques s'en melent ensemble.
Et pareil pour politique et justice quand les mdias diffament...

----------


## Grogro

> Il y a 3 pouvoir dans la dmocratie, tous gaux entre eux.
> Ils sont tous les 3 au dessus du peuple, mais si l'un dconne, les deux autres doivent s'unir pour le calmer.
> Ca fait parti du jeu.



Trois pouvoirs ? Mais il n'y en a que deux : le pouvoir conomique, et le pouvoir mdiatique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'y en a que deux : le pouvoir conomique, et le pouvoir mdiatique.


Trs souvent les mdias appartiennent  des financiers...

Et aujourd'hui la sparation des pouvoirs lgislatif, excutif et judiciaire, n'est plus trs bien appliqu.
Les limites des pouvoirs sont mal respectes...

----------


## TallyHo

> Il y a 3 pouvoir dans la dmocratie, tous gaux entre eux.
> Ils sont tous les 3 au dessus du peuple, mais si l'un dconne, les deux autres doivent s'unir pour le calmer.
> Ca fait parti du jeu.
> 
> Pas un juge ne peut partir en croisade contre un prsidentiable seul. Mais avec le soutient des mdias, donc de l'opinion publique, il peut se le permettre. Si il se fait muter, qu'il disparait, etc... ca se verra.
> C'est dailleur pour ca que souvent les mdias recoivent des pices aconvictions de la justice... pour viter les accidents malheureux et les destructions de pices a convictions.
> 
> Et ca marche pareil quand la justice fait la conne(outreau ? ) les mdias et les politiques s'en melent ensemble.
> Et pareil pour politique et justice quand les mdias diffament...


Donc la politique, la justice et les mdias sont les 3 pouvoirs d'une dmocratie ? Magnifique... Celle-l, il va vraiment falloir l'encadrer...  :8O: 

Notre pays a une Constitution et cette dernire dfinit les pouvoirs qui sont indpendants entre eux : lgislatif, excutif et justice : http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...stitution.html

----------


## pmithrandir

> Donc la politique, la justice et les mdias sont les 3 pouvoirs d'une dmocratie ? Magnifique... Celle-l, il va vraiment falloir l'encadrer... 
> 
> Notre pays a une Constitution et cette dernire dfinit les pouvoirs qui sont indpendants entre eux : lgislatif, excutif et justice : http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...stitution.html


tu appelles le senat et le parlement un pouvoir ?
Moi j appelle ca une chambre d enregistrement depuis le quinquenat...

----------


## TallyHo

> tu appelles le senat et le parlement un pouvoir ?
> Moi j appelle ca une chambre d enregistrement depuis le quinquenat...


Tu peux critiquer le fonctionnement de la dmocratie et dplorer l'influence des cercles officieux comme les mdias par exemple, je suis le premier  le faire. Mais redfinir les pouvoirs dmocratiques en faisant passer l'officieux pour de l'officiel et dire qu'ils sont au-dessus du peuple ne fera qu'accentuer les dysfonctionnements ou la perte de dmocratie.

Les 3 pouvoirs sont la justice, l'excutif et le lgislatif. Ils sont indpendants, se contrlent entre eux et ne font surtout pas de mlanges des genres. La Constitution est au-dessus de a et elle garantit les droits du citoyen. Donc les pouvoirs ne sont pas au-dessus du peuple, c'est le peuple qui est au-dessus via la Constitution. Sans cela, on serait dans une socit compltement arbitraire.

C'est a qu'il faut rappeler et ne pas participer  l'acceptation et  la propagation d'une autre ide en lgitimant l'influence des mdias comme un "pouvoir dmocratique" ou que les politiques seraient nos suprieurs. Adopter et diffuser ce raisonnement est vraiment dangereux et un profond dni de dmocratie.

Je te conseille chaudement et sincrement de lire le lien que je t'ai donn (ainsi qu' tes plusseurs) car il y a vraiment une vision errone dans votre ide de la dmocratie...  ::?:  (sauf si tu me dis que tu n'es pas pour la dmocratie, c'est ton droit et a expliquerait ta logique)

----------


## pmithrandir

La dmocratie n'a rien  voir avec la constitution ou la rpublique.
Il y a d'autres pays dmocratiques qui n'ont pas ces outils, mme qui ne sont pas des rpubliques.
C'est presque mignon de ta part cette petite naivet.

Je pourrai ajouter que le legislatif, l'executif et le judiciaire ne sont pas l'apanage des dmocraties. On trouve les 3 mme pouvoirs dans tous les pays du monde. 
En revanche, la presse libre ne se trouve que dans des dmocraties.

Tu en dduiera par toi mme ce qui dfinit le plus les pouvoirs effectifs en france... la constitution, les cours d'ducation civique, ou la ralit.
Le prsident qui dcide de la carrire de chaque parlementaire en permettant de facto a chacun de se prsenter ou non dans leur circonscription  l'lection suivante, celui qui est galement chef de parti...

Pour moi, le pouvoir legislatif n'existe plus en france depuis bien longtemps, le General de Gaule l'a dezingu en crant la 5me et l'lection au sufrage universel du prsident et la seule tentative pour le reanimer faite sous miterrand a t bien vite abandone face  la monte du FN due  la proportionnelle.(ils avaient des lus, tu te rends pas compte).

Le pouvoir judiciaire existe encore et travaille presque en indpedance de l'executif, sauf pour les procureurs. (arret de la CEDH)
Et le 3me pouvoir rel, les mdias.

Le peuple est  la fois au dessus(il vote) et en dessous (il subit / applique).

----------


## TallyHo

> La dmocratie n'a rien  voir avec la constitution ou la rpublique.
> Il y a d'autres pays dmocratiques qui n'ont pas ces outils, mme qui ne sont pas des rpubliques.
> C'est presque mignon de ta part cette petite naivet.
> 
> Je pourrai ajouter que le legislatif, l'executif et le judiciaire ne sont pas l'apanage des dmocraties.


On parle d'ailleurs ? Ici c'est troitement li... Il n'y a rien de naf  rappeler certains principes. Il ne faut pas confondre son interprtation ou ce qui se passe sur le terrain avec la rgle de dpart, ce qui tendrait  normaliser l'anormal. Ce n'est pas parce que nos rgles sont malmenes qu'il faut accepter le braquage du pouvoir par des cercles officieux ou d'influence.

Par ailleurs, tu oublies une variable importante dans ta rponse : la sparation des pouvoirs, avec la garantie des droits, c'est a qui fait qu'il y a constitution ou pas (article 16 des droits de l'homme).

Donc, encore une fois, tu peux bien penser ce que tu veux et dnoncer des dysfonctionnements, ce n'est pas le souci... Le problme est d'en faire une "vrit" ou une "norme"...

Tu es en Roumanie je crois ? Tu as l'exemple l-bas, c'est comme si les roumains se disaient "ou ben c'est devenu comme a, les politiques sont des pourris, on se conforme et puis c'est tout". Non ils ne sont pas contents et ils veulent que les rgles soient respectes.

----------


## MABROUKI

> pmithrandir
> La dmocratie n'a rien  voir avec la constitution ou la rpublique.
>  Il y a d'autres pays dmocratiques qui n'ont pas ces outils, mme qui ne sont pas des rpubliques.
>  C'est presque mignon de ta part cette petite naivet.


Les principes dmocratiques sont si j'ose dire : 
libert de conscience, d'opinion ,de manifester ,d'informer ,respect des droits de l'homme  et libert pour tout citoyen de crer son propre parti politique  
Le corollaire en est ,sur le plan pratique, la Dvolution du Pouvoir Politique  par Comptition des partis politiques sur la base du suffrage universel des citoyens...
Ces principes sont en gnral consignes dans une espce de "coran" ou "bible" que tout le monde fait serment de respecter & appele Constitution...!!!

La forme  dmocratique ou rpublicaine prend des couleurs diffrentes suivant les pays: 
- rgime parlementaire ,prsidentiel ou monarchie constitutionnelle ,
- une cour de Grand Juges est toujours institue  dont le rle est de veiller au respect des principes dmocratiques 
Ses membres _ne sont jamais lus dans aucun pays_ ,mais dsigns pour moitie par le Grand Bouc Emissaire Elu (prsident ou chancelier ou prime minister ) et pour moiti par  l'assemble lue des partis...
Vous dtensez chacun(Tallyho) la moitie de la vrit et il vaut mieux signer un pacte de modus vivendi  !!!

----------


## TallyHo

Pour revenir aux lections, c'est trange que personne ne parle des rductions fiscales dont le Qatar et autres mirats bnficient en France, surtout quand on dit lutter contre le terrorisme dont ils sont les financiers. Mme rflexion avec Isral, quand on s'meut de la colonisation qui a encore t pousse un cran plus loin rcemment, on fait pression en supprimant la dduction fiscale pour un don  Tsahal. Toujours et encore ces positions politiques malsaines, le cul assis entre deux chaises... Et pendant ce temps, le franais moyen doit cravacher et subir...

----------


## GrandFather

> Mme rflexion avec Isral, quand on s'meut de la colonisation qui a encore t pousse un cran plus loin rcemment, on fait pression en supprimant la dduction fiscale pour un don  Tsahal. Toujours et encore ces positions politiques malsaines, le cul assis entre deux chaises...


Hein !? Il existait une dduction fiscale pour des dons  Tsahal !? Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce dlire ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hein !? Il existait une dduction fiscale pour des dons  Tsahal !? Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce dlire ?


J'imagine que a doit avoir rapport avec a :
Financer Tsahal et payer moins d'impts en France, c'est possible

----------


## fcharton2

> Je pourrai ajouter que le legislatif, l'executif et le judiciaire ne sont pas l'apanage des dmocraties. On trouve les 3 mme pouvoirs dans tous les pays du monde. En revanche, la presse libre ne se trouve que dans des dmocraties.


Ce qui fait le caractre plus ou moins dmocratique d'un rgime, ce n'est pas l'existence des trois pouvoirs, mais leur sparation, qui garantit leur indpendance. Et c'est un peu le problme aujourd'hui: cela fait plusieurs fois qu'on a l'impression que l'indpendance de la justice, et quelques principes fondamentaux, comme le secret de l'instruction, ne sont plus trs respects chez nous (par exemple, le contenu des PV d'instruction de l'affaire Fillon semble accessible  certains quotidiens du soir...). 

Pour la presse, on pourrait arguer que pas mal de rgimes peu dmocratiques ont des presses "libres" (la Russie, par exemple). Ces journaux ont du mal  travailler, mais ils sont libres. On pourrait aussi faire remarquer que la presse franaise est fortement subventionne, et que dans les affaires dont on parle, elle est gnralement alimente par des sources proches des institutions. On ne "trouve" pas un PV d'instruction, une feuille d'impts ou un contrat de travail datant de 15 ans, on le reoit, dans un dossier remis par quelqu'un qui y trouve un intrt. Note aussi que la libert de la presse ne garantit nullement son indpendance, ou sa neutralit. Sur certains sujets, elle fait preuve d'un tel unanimisme qu'on peut se demander s'il s'agit d'information ou de propagande (regarde leurs discours successifs sur la constitution europenne, le brexit, l'lection amricaine, puis l'lection en cours, qu'ils nous annoncent plie pour la nime fois...)




> Et le 3me pouvoir rel, les mdias.


C'est le problme. Autant les dputs et le prsident sont lus, autant on reconnait  la justice srieux et indpendance (pas parfait, mais quand mme), autant les mdias n'ont aucune lgitimit (et de moins en moins de crdibilit dans l'opinion). Les voir ainsi prtendre "faire l'lection" est trs inquitant. 

Ceci dit, je pense qu'ils s'y prennent mal. A force de prendre les gens pour des imbciles, nos braves plumitifs emploient des ficelles tellement normes qu'elles finiront pas leur nuire. En une quinzaine d'annes, l'image de quotidien de rfrence du Monde, patiemment construite, s'est compltement dfaite. 

Francois

----------


## fcharton2

> Hein !? Il existait une dduction fiscale pour des dons  Tsahal !? Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce dlire ?


Pas seulement Tsahal, les dons au prdicateur salafiste de la banlieue voisine le sont aussi, tout comme ceux  divers groupes vanglistes, o  des courants de pense tout  fait extrmistes. Il suffit qu'il y ait, entre eux et toi, une association reconnue d'intrt gnral, et hop. Et que font nos politiques? Ah ben la mme chose, avec leurs micros partis et autres clubs et associations.

Et l o cela devient marrant, c'est que comme cela porte sur l'impt; plus on est riche, plus c'est subventionn (avec un double effet si on paie l'ISF).

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> C'est le problme. Autant les dputs et le prsident sont lus, autant on reconnait  la justice srieux et indpendance (pas parfait, mais quand mme), autant les mdias n'ont aucune lgitimit (et de moins en moins de crdibilit dans l'opinion). Les voir ainsi prtendre "faire l'lection" est trs inquitant. 
> Francois


Tu es pathtique, en remontant quelques annes en arrire dans ce mme fil on te verrait cracher sur la rpublique des juges (le mur des cons). La gomtrie variable de ton discours est impressionnante.

----------


## ManusDei

Il suffit d'une simple association loi 1901. 
Les associations reconnues d'intrt gnral ont d'autres possibilits, comme le don d'une maison, d'un domaine (impossible pour les simples associations loi 1901 qui se contentent de simples dons montaires).
Je prcise car pour passer d'association  association reconnue d'utilit publique il y a des conditions, qui n'ont rien  voir avec la reconnaissance de l'utilit publique de l'association.

----------


## fcharton2

> Tu es pathtique, en remontant quelques annes en arrire dans ce mme fil on te verrait cracher sur la rpublique des juges (le mur des cons). La gomtrie variable de ton discours est impressionnante.


Il n'est pas ncessaire de remonter si loin, je le disais au dbut du mme message (et dans plusieurs messages de ces derniers jours). Au fil des affaires, la justice perd en crdibilit, son image d'indpendance s'abime, et c'est une mauvaise chose. 

Cependant, l'institution judiciaire reste dans l'ensemble crdible. C'est pareil pour les autres pouvoirs (lgislatif et excutif): il y a une mfiance gnrale par rapport aux lus, mais les citoyens continuent  reconnaitre les lois de la rpublique et ses institutions. 

Les mdias, eux, ne sont plus crdibles, ni crus, depuis longtemps...

C'est compliqu, les niveaux de gris, hein? 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> On ne "trouve" pas un PV d'instruction, une feuille d'impts ou un contrat de travail datant de 15 ans, on le reoit, dans un dossier remis par quelqu'un qui y trouve un intrt.


Bien sr ! Mais si ce n'est pas les mdias qui s'emparent de cette affaire, qui le fera ? On dpose a sur le bureau du parquet financier et on attend ?
Dj le parquet est contrl par le gouvernement, a veut donc dire que si les mdias ne s'en mlent pas il y a aucune chance qu'une affaire concernant la majorit au pouvoir ne soit rvle. Et puis si c'tait dirig tout le temps contre le mme parti, a poserait problme, mais ils tapent autant sur LR, le PS et le FN.

C'est quand mme dingue. Tu prends le trio des primaires LR, il y avait un condamn, un mis en examen et le gagnant qui fait actuellement l'objet d'une enqute du parquet financier pour au moins trois affaires (l'emploi fictif de sa femme  l'Assemble, chez La Charrire en change d'une dcoration et celui de ses enfants).

Prends maintenant le trio de l'lection, l aussi tous ont des soucis. Fillon donc, Le Pen pour ses emplois fictifs au Parlement Europen et sa dclaration de patrimoine, Macron pour son conflit d'intrt  Bercy.
Et je te passe les Miterrand/Chirac qui font deux mandats peinards en trainant dix fois pire.

Le problme c'est pas que la presse en parle, c'est que ces choses existent.

Au passage sur les sources, il y a eu une source anonyme au dpart, mais maintenant la principale source c'est Fillon lui-mme. On ne s'est intress  ses enfants que quand il a dit qu'il les avait employs. Il a lch hier devant la presse qu'il a pay sa fille avec de l'argent public pour qu'elle l'aide  crire son bouquin ! Il liste tout ses comptes (alors que personne ne lui a demand), tu peux tre sr qu' la minute mme des journalistes sont alls plucher tout a. Son avocat reconnat que sa permanence est  sa maison !
Ses comptes qui sont tous dans la Sarthe bien sr. a doit tre pnible quand il a une dmarche  faire, vu qu'il habite Paris la plupart du temps. Mme moi quand j'ai dmnag  1h de chez mes parent j'ai chang de domiciliation parce que c'tait pnible.
Et uniquement 100k d'conomies, avec ses salaires de dput, ministre, premier ministre, les 3.5k/mois de sa femme (en moyenne), les revenus de sa socit de conseil...

C'est marrant cette tendance actuelle  droite de taper sur les mdias. Avant il n'y avait que le FN pour faire a. Maintenant la droite traditionnelle s'y met, jusqu' Valls. Que se passe-t-il ? La soupe qu'ils vous servent n'est plus  votre got ?




> C'est le problme. Autant les dputs et le prsident sont lus, autant on reconnait  la justice srieux et indpendance (pas parfait, mais quand mme), autant les mdias n'ont aucune lgitimit (et de moins en moins de crdibilit dans l'opinion). Les voir ainsi prtendre "faire l'lection" est trs inquitant.


C'est marrant, tu t'inquites du pouvoir des mdias quand ils s'en prennent  un candidat de droite (enfin, quand ils relatent des faits) mais par contre Philippot dans toutes les matinales a passe. Toutes les chanes d'info qui diffusent en direct le meeting du FN c'est OK (alors que Mlenchon au mme moment avait 2x plus de spectateurs).
Suite  la conf de presse d'hier, la plupart des mdias s'accordent  dire que Fillon a t gnial, qu'il a repris la main. Pas de bol, seulement 25% des sonds pensent la mme chose.
Macron est jeune et dynamique, Hollande est un mou, Mlenchon est tout le temps en colre (par contre son programme on s'en fout), Poutou est un rigolo...

C'est quoi qui est le plus nocif ? Une ou deux affaires comme celle-l par an ou tout le reste du temps les mdias qui nous disent comment penser ?




> Les mdias, eux, ne sont plus crdibles, ni crus, depuis longtemps...


Ah bon, alors a va si on ne les croit pas. a veut dire que tout ce qu'ils dballent sur Fillon ne sert  rien, donc ce n'est pas un problme. Laissons-les crier dans leur coin dans ce cas.
Srieusement, a fait cinq pages que tu dis qu'il font l'lection et tout d'un coup plus personne ne les croit.

----------


## Grogro

Dcodons les dcodeurs : http://www.les-crises.fr/le-decodex-...ravail-de-pro/

Et si l'on s'amusait  lister toutes les _fakes news_ de l'Immonde des 15 dernires annes ?

----------


## GrandFather

> Autant les dputs et le prsident sont lus, autant on reconnait  la justice srieux et indpendance (pas parfait, mais quand mme), autant les mdias n'ont aucune lgitimit (et de moins en moins de crdibilit dans l'opinion). Les voir ainsi prtendre "faire l'lection" est trs inquitant.


Si les mdias ont si peu de crdibilit dans l'opinion, comment expliques-tu la dgringolade de Fillon dans les sondages suite  la parution dans la presse ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si les mdias ont si peu de crdibilit dans l'opinion, comment expliques-tu la dgringolade de Fillon dans les sondages suite  la parution dans la presse ?


Les sondages et les mdias font parti de la mme quipe...
Ils ne vont pas se contredire...
Les mdias parlent bien de Macron, les sondages donnent Macron haut.
Les mdias parlent mal de Fillon, les sondages font dgringoler Fillon.

Pour on ne sait pas exactement quel raison, le systme a quelque chose contre Fillon et veut le faire plonger...
N'oublie jamais que les sondages de ce genre ne sont pas une reprsentation de la volont du peuple.
On peut payer les instituts de sondage pour qu'il fasse monter un score. (Macron n'a surement pas besoin de payer, Philippe de Villiers a pay et il en parle)

Personnellement je pense que les mdias influencent beaucoup trop l'opinion publique.
La plupart des gens n'ont pas le temps, ni l'nergie, ni la volont de faire des recherches en politique, donc ils font confiance  aux mdias (en plus c'est facile ils disent tous pareil).

----------


## GPPro

Arrtez de rcrire l'histoire. Si le systme avait quelque chose contre Fillon ces histoires de dtournement de fonds publiques seraient connus depuis belles lurettes. C'est le canard enchan qui a tout dclench et si vous en tes rduits  prtendre que le canard enchan fait partie du "systme" alors soit vous tes encore plus bte que vous en avez l'air ou d'une mauvaise foi extrme.

Fillon s'est prsent comme monsieur main propre et 2 mois aprs son investiture il apparat qu'il n'est pas diffrent des autres. C'est vraiment vraiment vraiment surprenant que les gens en parlent autant, vraiment (j'insiste).

----------


## Grogro

> Si les mdias ont si peu de crdibilit dans l'opinion, comment expliques-tu la dgringolade de Fillon dans les sondages suite  la parution dans la presse ?


Le profond ras-le-bol de la population vis--vis de l'indcence de la classe jacassante et vis--vis des affaires politico-financire, surtout si l'on voit nos impts exploser et notre salaire net diminuer. 

Parce qu'on en peut plus, tout simplement. Et qu'il n'est plus possible de cautionner ce genre de drives. L'ultra mdiatisation de ces affaires ne fait que renforcer la dynamique par effet de loupe, mais ne peut pas la crer si le terrain n'est pas fertile.

Regarde le climax dans un grand nombre de sujets d'actualit ici. Et le niveau de dfiance record, de tout bord politique, qu'on prouve un peu tous contre la mdiacratie. Regarde le topic sur la dernire tentative grotesque de l'Immonde de police de la pense, le "Decodex". Mme mes parents se posent des questions depuis 2-3 ans, c'est dire...

----------


## GPPro

> C'est marrant, tu t'inquites du pouvoir des mdias quand ils s'en prennent  un candidat de droite (enfin, quand ils relatent des faits) mais par contre Philippot dans toutes les matinales a passe. Toutes les chanes d'info qui diffusent en direct le meeting du FN c'est OK (alors que Mlenchon au mme moment avait 2x plus de spectateurs).
> Suite  la conf de presse d'hier, la plupart des mdias s'accordent  dire que Fillon a t gnial, qu'il a repris la main. Pas de bol, seulement 25% des sonds pensent la mme chose.
> Macron est jeune et dynamique, Hollande est un mou, Mlenchon est tout le temps en colre (par contre son programme on s'en fout), Poutou est un rigolo...


Comme je l'avais dit par ailleurs, fcharton se met  faire du Bourdieu aprs lui avoir crach dessus pendant 30 ans. Mais a n'a effectivement rien  voir avec le fait que la mdiacratie s'en prenne aujourd'hui  son candidat  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

> Comme je l'avais dit par ailleurs, fcharton se met  faire du Bourdieu aprs lui avoir crach dessus pendant 30 ans. Mais a n'a effectivement rien  voir avec le fait que la mdiacratie s'en prenne aujourd'hui  son candidat


Et alors, il n'est jamais trop tard pour se rveiller, non ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Personnellement je pense que les mdias influencent beaucoup trop l'opinion publique.


C'est ce qu'attendent d'eux les citoyens, car sans information je ne vois pas comment un citoyen peut se construire une opinion !!!

Le vritable problme actuellement est que les medias sont devenus des  conglomrats commerciaux pour qui seul le tirage compte ,donc le profit...
Que l'information soit vraie ou fausse peu leur chaut !!!

Seuls les medias aux mains de la puissance publique s'chinent en vain et pour un temps encore ,car sous menace de privatisation,  faire de l'information  des fins politiques (propagande pour le parti qui a les rnes du pouvoir)...

Ainsi le Figaro en son temps avait des polmistes et propagandistes de droite qui ont disparu (rayon Aron entres autres tait leur tnor)...A gauche ,il y avait le Monde ,Libration etc...
Et ses journaux n'avaient aucune  honte  cacher ,dans leur colonnes, ce pourquoi   ils militaient...

Aujourd'hui les journaleux "militent"  surtout pour leurs salaires de la peur ...d'tre vire !!! (voir le roman Salaire de la Peur de Georges Arnaud)...
C'est le scoop et sensationnalisme qui dtrnent tout et font augmenter le tirage !!!
D'ailleurs ,ils n'ont plus aucune honte  publier une chose aujourd'hui et son contraire le lendemain !!!

----------


## TallyHo

> Dcodons les dcodeurs : http://www.les-crises.fr/le-decodex-...ravail-de-pro/


Super boulot  ::): 




> C'est le problme. Autant les dputs et le prsident sont lus, autant on reconnait  la justice srieux et indpendance (pas parfait, mais quand mme), autant les mdias n'ont aucune lgitimit (et de moins en moins de crdibilit dans l'opinion). Les voir ainsi prtendre "faire l'lection" est trs inquitant.


Ce qui est encore plus inquitant, c'est de voir que les gens adhrent  ce changement de rgles et que tu te fais tourner en ridicule ou moinsser quand tu rappelles les principes rpublicains. Et alors quand tu lis que les mdias seraient un genre de pouvoir de sauvegarde des dossiers judiciaires et qu'ils reprsentent l'opinion publique, c'est la cerise sur le gteau.

C'est comme si je disais que le code de la route limite la vitesse  200km/h car les gens roulent  200kms... Il y a une confusion totale entre la rgle et les faits avec une logique compltement inverse...

Ce n'est pas juste inquitant, c'est carrment dramatique de voir les gens valider ce braquage des pouvoirs. Ca veut dire qu'ils ne lutteront mme pas pour prserver leurs droits fondamentaux puisqu'ils ne respectent mme plus ce qui fait notre socit, c'est  dire la Constitution.

Avec tout a, la mafia mdiatico-politique et l'autoritarisme ont de beaux jours devant eux...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Arrtez de rcrire l'histoire. Si le systme avait quelque chose contre Fillon ces histoires de dtournement de fonds publiques seraient connus depuis belles lurettes.


Le systme n'avait pas prvu que Fillon gagne les primaires de Droite, le systme soutenait Jupp.
Du coup le systme a prit peur d'un Fillon VS FN qui aurait fait gagner Fillon. (c'est pour a que l'histoire des emplois fictifs est sortie)
Il prfre un Macron VS FN, parce que Macron c'est le candidat du systme.
N'importe qui VS FN c'est n'importe qui qui gagne.




> C'est ce qu'attendent d'eux les citoyens, car sans information je ne vois pas comment un citoyen peut se construire une opinion !!!


Non mais ok les mdias doivent informer.
Le problme c'est qu'il n'y a jamais de confrontation, il y a une faon de penser que tout le monde respect.
Alors  l'poque il y a avait "Ce soir (ou jamais !)"  la limite on pouvait entendre plusieurs camps.

Dans les mdias on n'a pas vu de pro Trump srieux.
On a pas vu de pro Brexit srieux.
On ne voit pas les anti UE srieux.

On entend toujours la mme idologie.

----------


## ManusDei

Si par anti UE srieux tu penses  l'UPR il va d'abord falloir modifier la dfinition de srieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si par anti UE srieux tu penses  l'UPR


1 : Ce ne sont pas les seuls  avoir des critiques valables  faire contre l'UE.
2 : Il parait que les confrences d'Asselineau sont excellentes.

Si on fait confiance aux mdias on a l'impression que tout le monde est satisfait de l'UE.
Que tout le monde pense que quitter l'UE serait une grave erreur avec des rpercussions terribles.
Alors que certaines personnes pensent que rester dans l'UE ce n'est pas la panace et ils ont des arguments qui tiennent la route pour montrer que rester dans l'UE est catastrophique et nous empche de mettre en place les vrais solutions.

Pour moi, l'UE c'est quelque chose qui fait couler tout les pays membres.
Les britanniques ont raison de prendre le radeau de sauvetage avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si par anti UE srieux tu penses  l'UPR il va d'abord falloir modifier la dfinition de srieux.


Est ce que partir directement dans la stigmatisation est srieux ? Il n'y a que l'UPR sur ce terrain ?  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> 1 : Ce ne sont pas les seuls  avoir des critiques valables  faire contre l'UE.


Sauf que quand tu vrifies, ils n'ont aucune ide de comment fonctionne l'UE.
C'est quand mme un comble pour un parti qui prtend avoir creus le sujet d'tre incapables de faire la diffrence entre Commission Europenne et Conseil de l'Union Europenne.
N'importe quel gamin de 6me qui prend 5 minutes pour fouiller sur internet en est capable (y en a un qui dcide et l'autre qui applique les dcisions).




> 2 : Il parait que les confrences d'Asselineau sont excellentes.


A peu prs autant que les discours de Macron. Quand il n'y a pas de contradicteur, c'est facile, tu avances ce que tu veux et ta parole est la seule preuve.
Chez Ruquier par contre il a fait de la merde.

----------


## fcharton2

> Bien sr ! Mais si ce n'est pas les mdias qui s'emparent de cette affaire, qui le fera ? On dpose a sur le bureau du parquet financier et on attend ?


La justice doit le faire. Et si elle ne marche pas assez bien, il faut la rformer, en se souvenant que dans un tat de droit, elle repose sur un certain nombre de principes non ngociables, indpendance des magistrats, secret de la procdure, prsomption d'innocence, respect de la chose juge, instruction  charge et  dcharge. Proposer "d'amliorer la justice" en lui adjoignant le pilori mdiatique, au mpris de tous les principes de l'tat de droit, c'est la politique de Gribouille. 

Et croire que comme les mdias vont taper sur tout le monde, alors ce sera quitable, a me parait un rien naf (un peu comme quand Macron nous parle du march, ce grand rgulateur). 




> C'est quoi qui est le plus nocif ? Une ou deux affaires comme celle-l par an ou tout le reste du temps les mdias qui nous disent comment penser ?


Tu n'as pas l'impression que ce sont les deux faces de la mme monnaie? Que ce sont les mmes mdias qui aprs nous avoir vendu Jupp (si gaucho-compatible), puis dnonc l'infme Fillon ractionnaire, nous tartinent maintenant du Macron victorieux? Tu ne crois pas aussi que la visibilit de Philippot, ce Mphisto d'oprette, procde du mme raisonnement que l'invisibilit de Mlenchon (agiter le spectre du FN contre la droite, protger Hamon sur sa gauche)? 

Ceci dit, je crois sincrement que ces procs mdiatiques sont nettement plus nocifs. Les mdias qui disent quoi penser, a se combat assez facilement (et les mdias le savent, qui nous bassinent  longueur de journe de leurs dcodages et autres dnonciations de fake news). Ce genre de campagne de masse c'est autrement plus efficace, et ce n'est pas un hasard si cette utilisation des mdias pour dnoncer un opposant et instruire  charge son procs tait une marque de fabrique des rgimes dictatoriaux. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on a prvu les principes dont je parlais plus haut.




> Si les mdias ont si peu de crdibilit dans l'opinion, comment expliques-tu la dgringolade de Fillon dans les sondages suite  la parution dans la presse ?


Crdibilit et influence sont des choses diffrentes, c'est le principe de la propagande. Du temps de l'URSS, le discours du parti n'tait ni crdible, ni cru par le citoyen de base, mais cela ne l'empchait pas d'avoir une norme influence. Ta concierge, qui ragote sur tel ou tel locataire n'est pas crdible, cela n'empche pas ses ragots de nuire  ceux qui sont concerns. 

C'est exactement ce qui se passe ici. Si cela se passait sur un rseau social, on parlerait de harclement ou de calomnie. Mais l ce sont de gentils journalistes et de mchants politiciens, alors a devient acceptable. 

Francois

----------


## Ryu2000

> Chez Ruquier par contre il a fait de la merde.


Je crois que j'ai entendu parler de a.

Apparemment on lui aurait dit "vous avez fait une confrence chez des mchants nationalistes".
Et il est parti en couille...
Au lieu de rpondre "Hey ouais et qu'est-ce que a peut te foutre ? Je vais parler l o m'invites !".

Asselineau est un peu con d'tre  fond anti FN, mais il ne veut vraiment pas tre associ avec ce mouvement, du coup il sur-compense beaucoup trop...




> Sauf que quand tu vrifies, ils n'ont aucune ide de comment fonctionne l'UE.


J'avais vu une vido ou il parlait de l'UE, il y avait des textes officielles et il expliquait bien.

Faudra que je re regarde a :


Pour me remettre dans le bain.

----------


## Grogro

25 ans aprs Maastricht, 25 ans aprs le dbut de la fin :

http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...6_4355770.html

"Aujourdhui, Franois Fillon dfend une Europe qui doit se  concentrer  sur  quelques domaines bien dfinis et laisser la libert aux Etats nations de se gouverner comme ils lentendent sur une majorit de sujets, en respect du principe de subsidiarit . Dans son programme, il rappelle une fois de plus son opposition  Maastricht, et propose la cration dun gouvernement conomique de la zone euro, et dun directoire qui sera notamment responsable des objectifs de dficit."

A vous d'en tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent.

----------


## Invit

> La justice doit le faire. Et si elle ne marche pas assez bien, il faut la rformer, en se souvenant que dans un tat de droit, elle repose sur un certain nombre de principes non ngociables, indpendance des magistrats, secret de la procdure, prsomption d'innocence, respect de la chose juge, instruction  charge et  dcharge. Proposer "d'amliorer la justice" en lui adjoignant le pilori mdiatique, au mpris de tous les principes de l'tat de droit, c'est la politique de Gribouille.


Lancez ici le gnrique de Oui-Oui.
Oui, bien sr que dans un monde idal elle doit le faire. Si on en parle autant aujourd'hui, c'est qu'elle ne le fait pas. Passons directement au point deux : la rformer. Il faut donc attendre des dputs qu'ils votent des trucs qui vont tre contraignants pour eux. Tu leur fais srieusement confiance pour faire a ?
Ils arrivent dj pas  voter contre le cumul des mandats, leurs niches fiscales, leur retraite prfrentielle...

Ils viennent enfin de dcider que a serait pas mal d'avoir un casier vierge pour tre lu. Mais je m'emballe pas, attendons le vote du Snat. Et ils font a sous la pression de l'affaire Fillon. De la mme faon, il a fallu attendre l'affaire Cahuzac (2013 !) pour qu'ils soient obligs de donner le nom de leurs collaborateurs. Donc il n'y a mme pas 5 ans, un lu pouvait dcider seul d'embaucher quelqu'un au salaire de son choix, de le payer avec de l'argent public sans donner son nom !
De mme, grce  Cahuzac il y a la Haute Autorit pour la Transparence. Je dis pas que c'est idal, mais c'est un dbut de quelque chose.

Le pire, c'est qu'il va probablement sortir de tout a une loi pour encadrer encore plus l'embauche des proches comme collaborateur parlementaire. Donc oui, a se rforme, mais uniquement quand les mchants mdias les prennent la main dans le pot de confiture.

Tiens, pas plus tard que dans le Canard de demain, l'ardoise s'allonge : ajoutez  a 45k d'indemnits de licenciement, payes par l'Assemble. Remarque, avec 15 ans d'anciennet, 4800/mois en moyenne, 3/5 de mois d'indemnit par anne, on doit pas en tre loin  ::aie::

----------


## MABROUKI

> fcharton2 
> Ta concierge, qui ragote sur tel ou tel locataire n'est pas crdible, cela n'empche pas ses ragots de nuire  ceux qui sont concerns.


Le proverbe  le rappelle bien "Va ! calomnie hardiment, il en reste toujours quelque chose (audacter calumniare, semper aliquid haeret) "

----------


## Grogro

> Le proverbe  le rappelle bien "Va ! calomnie hardiment, il en reste toujours quelque chose (audacter calumniare, semper aliquid haeret) "


Ce principe de politique crade me fait penser  un article de Hunter S. Thompson (le journaliste gonzo de Las Vegas Parano), ressorti au moment du _snoutrage_ de David Hameron :

http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2015/09...er-s-thompson/

*But lets make the sonofabitch deny it.*

Le procd, bien sr, est des plus dtestables.

----------


## fcharton2

> Le pire, c'est qu'il va probablement sortir de tout a une loi pour encadrer encore plus l'embauche des proches comme collaborateur parlementaire. Donc oui, a se rforme, mais uniquement quand les mchants mdias les prennent la main dans le pot de confiture.


Robespierre, nous voila!

Donc, si je rsume : tous pourris, les mdias comme procureur du peuple, twitter comme garde rouge, et les sondages comme jury populaire. Ca nous prpare une chouette justice dmocratique, a. Et aprs, on s'tonnera que des dmagogues gagnent les lections...




> Tiens, pas plus tard que dans le Canard de demain, l'ardoise s'allonge : ajoutez  a 45k d'indemnits de licenciement, payes par l'Assemble. Remarque, avec 15 ans d'anciennet, 4800/mois en moyenne, 3/5 de mois d'indemnit par anne, on doit pas en tre loin


Le Canard feuilletonne, quelle surprise!

Srieusement, j'y vois une preuve supplmentaire de cette drive. L'affaire est sortie, la justice en est saisie et il n'y a pas de danger qu'elle l'touffe. Il n'y a plus d'alerte  lancer, ou d'inertie coupable des pourris de juges et de politiciens  contrebalancer. Dans un monde normal, les dossiers auraient t transmis  la justice, verss au dossier, et seraient couverts par le secret de l'instruction,  charge et  dcharge, dans le respect de la prsomption d'innocence, il me semble.

Du coup, ils font quoi, exactement, les mdias, l,  part ouvrir un boulevard  ceux qui dnoncent l'UMPS? Parce que sois bien certain que ce qui restera, ce n'est pas "Fillon pouri" mais "tous pourris". 

Francois

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Le rle des mdias est de diffuser de l'info interprte selon leurs tendances et intrts et certainement pas pour rtablir la vrit... Puisqu'on est en priode lectoral o chacun milite pour son idologie, il suffit de prendre une mme info politique et de voir comment elle est traite dans Libration et Le Figaro pour s'en convaincre.

Comme ton collgue pmithandir, tu es en train de confondre le fond et la forme... Le fond de la rpublique sont des principes garants de nos liberts et a n'a rien de Oui-Oui de les soutenir. Maintenant que la forme dmocratique soit critiquable, ok et je suis le premier  le faire. Mais a ne lgitime pas la redfinition de la rpublique comme vous le faites,  savoir que les mdias seraient un gentil auxiliaire de justice qui reprsente les intrts du peuple...

En ayant ce discours, vous tes en train de faire plus de mal qu'autre chose car vous reniez nos principes constitutionnels sans lesquels nous serions dans un rgime arbitraire.

----------


## GrandFather

> Du coup, ils font quoi, exactement, les mdias, l,  part ouvrir un boulevard  ceux qui dnoncent UMPS? (parce que soit bien certain que ce qui restera, ce n'est pas "Fillon pouri" mais "tous pourris").


Ceux qui dnoncent l'UMPS sont occups ailleurs, ils sont en cours de ngociation avec l'administration europenne pour taler le remboursement d'indemnits parlementaires verses pour des emplois fictifs. Peuvent pas tre partout, hein... Egalement des victimes immoles sur l'autel de la mdiacratie, j'imagine ?

----------


## fcharton2

> Ceux qui dnoncent l'UMPS sont occups ailleurs, ils sont en cours de ngociation avec l'administration europenne pour taler le remboursement d'indemnits parlementaires verses pour des emplois fictifs. Peuvent pas tre partout, hein... Egalement des victimes immoles sur l'autel de la mdiacratie, j'imagine ?


Ah ben alors je suis rassur. Vu que les gentils mdias les ont dnoncs, leurs intentions de vote vont certainement s'effondrer, et on aura un second tour Mlenchon-Hamon, conforme aux attentes de la majorit de nos concitoyens (c'est un fait, je l'ai lu sur Slate)...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Comme ton collgue pmithandir, tu es en train de confondre le fond et la forme


Et comme ton collgue fcharton2, tu prtes aux mdias une responsabilit qu'ils n'ont pas.




> Mais a ne lgitime pas la redfinition de la rpublique comme vous le faites,  savoir que les mdias seraient un gentil auxiliaire de justice qui reprsente les intrts du peuple...
> 
> En ayant ce discours, vous tes en train de faire plus de mal qu'autre chose car vous reniez nos principes constitutionnels sans lesquels nous serions dans un rgime arbitraire.


Je ne vois pas ce que la Constitution vient faire l-dedans.

Comme je l'ai dj dit, soit les mdias sont libres de dire ce qu'ils veulent (dans la limite de la diffamation et de tous les dlits de presse), soit ils ne le sont pas. Donc s'ils sont libres, ils sont aussi libres de faire ce qu'ils font en ce moment. Je sais bien que cette situation de justice mdiatique n'est pas trs saine, mais le problme est que pour les empcher de faire a, il faudrait mettre en place les mmes restrictions que ce que l'on trouve dans les dictatures : fin de la protection des sources, censure...

Et encore une fois, dans un grand nombre de pays dmocratiques, les principales affaires politiques ont t souleves par les mdias.




> Le Canard feuilletonne, quelle surprise!


Bah oui, faut bien payer ces petites mains qui pluchent des notes de frais et des fiches de paie depuis un mois  ::mouarf:: 




> Du coup, ils font quoi, exactement, les mdias, l,  part ouvrir un boulevard  ceux qui dnoncent l'UMPS?  (parce que soit bien certain que ce qui restera, ce n'est pas "Fillon pouri" mais "tous pourris")


Bah en mme temps... Les trois principaux candidats du premier parti de droite le sont, les deux principaux prtendants  la prsidence le sont... Ils peuvent aussi arrter d'tre pourris s'ils ne veulent pas qu'on retienne a.
Et  gauche le patron du PS fait le malin mais il a lui aussi t condamn deux fois pour emploi fictif.

Quant aux mdias (du moins le Canard et Mediapart), je pense qu'ils esprent faire tomber le FN de la mme faon que Fillon. L o je te rejoins c'est que leur lectorat s'en fout qu'ils soient pourris : 15% d'lus condamns au FN (3% chez LR, 2% au PS).

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne vois pas ce que la Constitution vient faire l-dedans.


Cela a  voir puisque le message de dpart de pmithandir prtend qu'il y a 3 pouvoirs et qu'ils collaborent entre eux : politique, mdia et justice.

----------


## GPPro

> Bah en mme temps... Les trois principaux candidats du premier parti de droite le sont, les deux principaux prtendants  la prsidence le sont... Ils peuvent aussi arrter d'tre pourris s'ils ne veulent pas qu'on retienne a.
> Et  gauche le patron du PS fait le malin mais il a lui aussi t condamn deux fois pour emploi fictif.


Bah c'est vrai a, on discute de Franois mais, pendant ce temps l d'autres non pas perdu leur temps, et si on discutait des aventures du petit Nicolas au pays du financement de sa campagne ?  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Du coup, ils font quoi, exactement, les mdias, l,  part ouvrir un boulevard  ceux qui dnoncent l'UMPS? Parce que sois bien certain que ce qui restera, ce n'est pas "Fillon pouri" mais "tous pourris".


Il est plus que temps de tirer la chasse. a pue c'est une infection.

----------


## fcharton2

> Il est plus que temps de tirer la chasse. a pue c'est une infection.


Allons-y alors, et comme on est en 2k17, tu as mme droit  une chasse d'eau deux boutons. Tu prfres la version "petite commission", toussaclafautosystme, avec Macron et son ubrisation heureuse, ou la version magnum-UMPS, avec Marine, Florian et leur farandole d'identit sur lit de tradition?

Francois

----------


## Grogro

> Allons-y alors, et comme on est en 2k17, tu as mme droit  une chasse d'eau deux boutons. Tu prfres la version "petite commission", toussaclafautosystme, avec Macron et son ubrisation heureuse, ou la version magnum-UMPS, avec Marine, Florian et leur farandole d'identit sur lit de tradition?
> 
> Francois


Et si on les envoyait tous dans les poubelles de l'histoire, Le Pen et Macron inclus ?

----------


## Marco46

> Allons-y alors, et comme on est en 2k17, tu as mme droit  une chasse d'eau deux boutons. Tu prfres la version "petite commission", toussaclafautosystme, avec Macron et son ubrisation heureuse, ou la version magnum-UMPS, avec Marine, Florian et leur farandole d'identit sur lit de tradition?
> 
> Francois


Franchement je commence  penser que la meilleure chose qu'il puisse arriver  notre pays c'est une Marine Le Pen lue aux prsidentielles et derrire des lgislatives donnant la gauche ou le centre pour neutraliser totalement le pouvoir de nuisance de nos politiques.

Comme a ils ne pourront pas faire de conneries et les choses resteront stables. C'est peut tre ce qu'il y a de moins dangereux vu les programmes de tars qu'il y a de l'extrme gauche  l'extrme droite.

----------


## TallyHo

Si c'est pour avoir une cohabitation qui va tout immobiliser pendant 5 ans, autant laisser Hollande... Au moins il nous fera rigoler avec ses ballades nocturnes en 2 roues ou ses promenades sous la pluie...

----------


## fcharton2

> Et si on les envoyait tous dans les poubelles de l'histoire, Le Pen et Macron inclus ?


Parce qu'en gnral, ce genre d'puration gnrale ne met pas au pouvoir des dmocrates comptents, mais des dictateurs et des dmagogues. C'est pour cela que je parlais de Robespierre. On a voulu l'incorruptible en 93, on l'a eu, puis Napolon, puis la restauration, et la rpublique a pris un sicle de retard. Plus prs de nous, ce genre de grande opration mains propres, avec les mdias en procureurs, a a donn la Rvolution Culturelle et ses gardes rouges, puis la bande des quatre (je sais que les pres fondateurs de nos grands mdias dmocratique les aimaient beaucoup quand ils taient jeunes, mais bon..)

Dis toi bien aussi que si tu vires Marine, tu feras apparatre une nouvelle gnration de politiciens FN, plus propres, plus rsolus, plus identitaires, aussi. 
Moraliser la vie publique est une bonne chose, mais  vouloir changer principes dmocratiques contre transparence,  la fin, on n'a ni l'un ni l'autre.




> Franchement je commence  penser que la meilleure chose qu'il puisse arriver  notre pays c'est une Marine Le Pen lue aux prsidentielles et derrire des lgislatives donnant la gauche ou le centre pour neutraliser totalement le pouvoir de nuisance de nos politiques.


Vote Marine, alors, mais dis toi bien que c'est un pari risqu... Une fois Marine lue  la prsidentielle, l'argument du front rpublicain anti FN ne fonctionne plus, et si tes lecteurs qui ont vot FN en Mai ne votent pas PS en Juin (ce qui me parait plausible), tu te retrouves avec un FN qui ratisse  droite pour sa majorit (il y arrivera, une fois Marine lue, elle devient plus respectable), lu grce  tes voix.

Francois

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est ici que a parlait de Revenu Universel ?

Vous connaissez Frank Lepage ?
C'est un membre du Scop Le Pav, il faisait des confrences gesticules pas mal avec des thmes comme l'ducation, il y en a une o il utilisait un parapente pour faire des mtaphore, bref...
http://www.scoplepave.org/



Le but du revenu universel c'est de garder les salaires au minimum.

----------


## ManusDei

> Passons directement au point deux : la rformer. Il faut donc attendre des dputs qu'ils votent des trucs qui vont tre contraignants pour eux. Tu leur fais srieusement confiance pour faire a ?
> Ils arrivent dj pas  voter contre le cumul des mandats, leurs niches fiscales, leur retraite prfrentielle...


En mme temps, la population continue  voter pour des cumulards (dans le temps comme dans le nombre de mandats en parallle), pourquoi ils changeraient quoi que ce soit, tant que a passe ?

Alors oui, je croise pas mal de gens qui voudraient que a change, sauf que la phrase qui suit est "alors moi je vote plus". Donc c'est pas prs de changer...

----------


## GrandFather

> Ah ben alors je suis rassur. Vu que les gentils mdias les ont dnoncs, leurs intentions de vote vont certainement s'effondrer, et on aura un second tour Mlenchon-Hamon, conforme aux attentes de la majorit de nos concitoyens (c'est un fait, je l'ai lu sur Slate)...


T'es quand mme assez paradoxal... On peut retrouver sur ce fil nombre de messages dans lesquels tu brocardes violemment les politiques avec leurs privilges et leurs prbendes, et leur clientlisme qui favoriserait la classe sociale qui a le plus bnfici de la mondialisation. On peut en trouver autant o tu critiques les juges chargs des affaires politiques, taxs de parti pris, et surtout de leur capacit d'infliger des peines d'inligibilit qui  voleraient leurs lections au peuple . L, on a une affaire emblmatique de ce que tu dnonces, et tu te mets  tirer  boulets rouges sur la presse qui devrait la fermer, et  laisser la justice faire son travail , celle-l mme que tu conchies et qui peut prononcer  l'encontre de Fillon - s'il est accus et reconnu coupable -, une peine d'inligibilit  laquelle tu es oppos. Cherchez l'erreur...

----------


## el_slapper

> Vous connaissez Frank Lepage ?


Frank Lepage est un parasite qui a pass toute a vit  tudier aux frais de la princesse, c'est--dire nous les pov'pommes qui trimons durs, que nous soyons employs, fonctionnaires, indpendants ou chefs d'entreprise. Son objectif est de mettre tout le pays  son niveau, c'est--dire de le ruiner.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Frank Lepage est un parasite qui a pass toute a vit  tudier aux frais de la princesse, c'est--dire nous les pov'pommes qui trimons durs


Certes, mais il n'empche qu'il peut produire une rflexion valable.
Si une ide juste vient de quelqu'un que tu n'aimes pas, a ne change pas le fait que l'ide soit juste.

a l'aiderait de bnficier de 800 de plus par mois, il ne pense pas  son enrichissement personnel c'est dj pas mal ^^
Dans une confrence il parle du fait qu'il a rat son ascension social il me semble.

Je ne suis pas fan de l'ide de revenu universel, il parait que a va faire monter les prix et tout est dj bien assez chre.

----------


## Grogro

> Parce qu'en gnral, ce genre d'puration gnrale ne met pas au pouvoir des dmocrates comptents, mais des dictateurs et des dmagogues. C'est pour cela que je parlais de Robespierre. On a voulu l'incorruptible en 93, on l'a eu, puis Napolon, puis la restauration, et la rpublique a pris un sicle de retard. Plus prs de nous, ce genre de grande opration mains propres, avec les mdias en procureurs, a a donn la Rvolution Culturelle et ses gardes rouges, puis la bande des quatre (je sais que les pres fondateurs de nos grands mdias dmocratique les aimaient beaucoup quand ils taient jeunes, mais bon..)


Mais purger la classe jacassante au complet, ainsi que le patronat, les syndicats institutionnels, la haute fonction publique Dtat qui reprsente le vritable tat profond, les lobbies en tout genre, les 200 familles, les dcideurs transatlantiques qui dtiennent rellement le pouvoir, je ne demande que a moi hein. Et a n'implique pas forcment de les passer par les armes. On a bien su purger la France des collabos en 45. 

Autrement, encore un rsultat magnifique de l'austrit folle qui anantit la demande et l'investissement : http://www.latribune.fr/economie/fra...na-636581.html

----------


## fredoche

> Robespierre, nous voila!


rapprochez Robespierre et Ptain tu dbloques compltement



> Allons-y alors, et comme on est en 2k17, tu as mme droit  une chasse d'eau deux boutons. Tu prfres la version "petite commission", toussaclafautosystme, avec Macron et son ubrisation heureuse, ou la version magnum-UMPS, avec Marine, Florian et leur farandole d'identit sur lit de tradition?
> 
> Francois


je verrais un bon *nettoyage au karcher*, pour paraphraser une autre vedette de ces fameux "rpublicains"
Mon tonton CGTiste de toujours parlait de tous les passer  la sulfateuse. Tu as la version agricole et le rail-gun  ::aie:: 




> On a bien su purger la France des collabos en 45.


voui bien sur  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> On a bien su purger la France des collabos en 45.


Mouais. A part quelques tontes et des procs  sensation comme celui de Laval et Ptain, il y a surtout eu des excutions sommaires. Et a n'a pas empch des Bousquet, Mitterrand ou Papon de vivre vieux.
A mon avis si a a pas trop mal march, c'est surtout parce qu'on s'est dit qu'on ne poussait pas plus loin la chasse aux sorcires et qu'on tournait la page.

a n'empche pas que je pense qu'on a effectivement besoin d'une purge, mais je ne sais pas trop comment y arriver. J'aime bien la mthode Mlenchon : VIme Rpublique et interdiction d'exercer des responsabilits si on en a dj exerc sous la Vme. Mais a me semble assez irraliste.

C'est assez dmoralisant en fait. Pour vous dire o j'en suis, j'espre que les principaux enfoirs vont se faire dgager  la Cahuzac, par les affaires donc, et de la mthode que n'aime pas fcharton2 :-) Donc dehors Fillon (par les affaires ou les urnes d'ailleurs, s'il se maintient et ne passe pas le premier tour il est fini, on ne lui pardonnera pas de s'tre obstin), Sarko est renvoy en correctionnelle on croise les doigts, Le Pen a serait inespr. Sans oublier quelques uns  gauche : Baylet, le milieu marseillais qui est compltement pourri.
Thoriquement, la rgle du casier vierge devrait empcher toute une srie de raclures de bidet de se reprsenter aux prochaines lections, ou c'est moi qui m'emballe ? Est-ce que condamnation implique casier judiciaire ? 
Un petit coup de main de dame nature ne serait pas de trop galement, c'est qu'ils commencent  se faire vieux pour beaucoup  ::evil:: 

La deuxime partie de mon espoir c'est qu'on arrive  passer une lgislature  peu prs propre, sans affaire. C'est impossible avec la droite et le FN et avec Macron a me semble aussi compliqu. Il a trop de conflits d'intrts avec le monde de la finance et des entreprises.
Hamon a peut tre pas mal s'il tient ses promesses : retour au septennat, loi sur le cumul des mandats... Mais a ne marchera que s'il applique a ds son lection.
Mlenchon le problme c'est que c'est la roulette russe. Ok c'est cool il est lu, il met en place ses 6 ou 7 points importants puis nouvelle constitution, il se casse et il y a des lections. J'imagine que cette constitution fera passer l'assemble  la proportionnelle, comme dans la plupart des dmocraties modernes. Le problme c'est que si on se mange un attentat au mauvais moment, on offre le pays au FN.
L'idal pour moi serait que Mlenchon et Hamon s'entendent avant le premier tour, avec les colos a mange pas de pain, comme  Grenoble. Pas forcment de VIme Rpublique mais au moins une rvision constitutionnelle inscrivant deux-trois trucs importants comme le non cumul des mandat, la rgle du casier vierge. Pourquoi pas le septennat, mais c'est vrai que 7 ans c'est super long, peu de dmocraties ont des mandats aussi long. En tout cas il faut un systme pour avoir  nouveau des lections intermdiaires et viter que les lections locales ou europennes jouent ce rle.

Voil mon projet pour la France. Sur ce je vais embaucher un proche avec votre pognon pour rdiger un livre qui contiendra tout a.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En tout cas il faut un systme pour avoir  nouveau des lections intermdiaires et viter que les lections locales ou europennes jouent ce rle.


On pourrait envisager que les dputs soient lus pour 6 ans, avec renouvellement d'un tiers tous les deux ans. Pendant un quinquennat, on a au moins un renouvellement partiel de l'assemble, a peut faire rflchir les gouvernements...

----------


## Grogro

> On pourrait envisager que les dputs soient lus pour 6 ans, avec renouvellement d'un tiers tous les deux ans. Pendant un quinquennat, on a au moins un renouvellement partiel de l'assemble, a peut faire rflchir les gouvernements...


C'est pas idiot, avec un septennat unique non renouvelable, bien entendu le non cumul des mandats et la transparence totale du travail et des rmunrations des dputs et des snateurs. Le gouvernement et l'assemble serait ainsi plus responsables devant les franais, en revanche on prendrait le risque de l'instabilit voire d'une cohabitation. D'un ct, les trois cohabitations avaient rsult en un partage cohrent des pouvoirs et de bons garde-fous.

----------


## TallyHo

Copier la Justice serait un des meilleurs moyens, c'est  dire avoir un quota des siges rservs  la socit civile (je veux dire par l hors classe politicienne), comme un tribunal qui a des juges et des jurs. Ou penser  un organe populaire de contrle. On pourrait aussi parler de lgifrer sur les initiatives populaires. Le vote lectronique peut tre gnralis facilement aujourd'hui avec une clef usb personnelle et une authentification  dfinir. Etc etc etc...

Il y a tant de choses "simples"  faire tout de suite pour que a aille mieux, ce n'est pas le manque de moyens mais le manque de volont politique...

Sinon pour revenir aux lections, a se prcise pour Bayrou :




> Bayrou charge Fillon et fait un pas de plus vers la prsidentielle
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pre...identielle.php

----------


## fcharton2

> T'es quand mme assez paradoxal...


Je prends cela comme un compliment. Srieusement, ce n'est paradoxal que parce que tu ne veux pas admettre que des gens qui ne partagent pas tes opinions puisse tre autre chose que des abrutis, incapables d'un raisonnement un peu labor. Les gens de droite doivent tre basiques et simples, ou alors intelligents mais menteurs, parce que s'ils taient intelligents et honntes, ils penseraient comme toi.

Donc, pour redire les choses, je n'aime pas plus que toi les petits arrangements de nos lus et je serais ravi qu'on leur en demande un peu plus. Je ne suis pas non plus trs satisfait de la faon dont la justice semble parfois instrumente par le pouvoir (je trouve en particulier insupportables son respect lastique du secret de l'instruction). Je suis aussi d'accord que, dans une socit de plus en plus tente par l'entre soi des lites, des contre-pouvoirs (presse, lanceurs d'alertes) sont ncessaires. 

Maintenant, je ne crois pas que cette "puration" de la vie politique (le terme n'est pas de moi, mais il est trs rvlateur), doive se faire  n'importe quel prix. Je constate aussi que beaucoup de dictatures se sont installes  l'occasion de ces "grands nettoyages", et que, de Robespierre aux gardes rouges, le remde est parfois pire que le mal. 

Aussi, quand je vois des mdias s'riger en justiciers, se livrer  un lynchage au mpris de toutes les rgles de la justice, un dbat lectoral (qui devrait avoir lieu, maintenant que les principaux candidats sont nomms) confisqu par une succession d'affaires, selon un timing qui semble quand mme un peu tlphon, et nos braves penseurs de salon s'extasier, comme devant leur srie prfre, de ce rebondissement qui, sur un malentendu, pourrait favoriser "leur dmagogue  eux"  (en lisant un pouvoir qui ne reprsentera pas l'opinion majoritaire, mais le rsultat de ce combat confus), je me dis que, comme dans le dicton,  vouloir changer un peu plus de transparence contre un peu moins de dmocratie, on risque de n'avoir ni l'une ni l'autre.

Ca n'a rien de paradoxal, c'est juste l'ide que l'on peut souhaiter une moralisation de la vie politique, mais refuser de lui sacrifier certains principes dmocratiques, ou de la confier  un "troisime pouvoir" qui n'est ni reprsentatif, ni lgitime, ni spcialement moral. 

Il y a quelques posts, Gastiflex voquait Oui-Oui. Tu ne crois pas que le pays des jouets, c'est celui o l'on espre qu'aprs cette bonne squence de justice mdiatique, tout rentre dans l'ordre et que la dmocratie en sorte renforce? 




> rapprochez Robespierre et Ptain tu dbloques compltement


J'ai parl de Ptain, moi? 




> A mon avis si a a pas trop mal march, c'est surtout parce qu'on s'est dit qu'on ne poussait pas plus loin la chasse aux sorcires et qu'on tournait la page.


C'est aussi ce qu'il s'est fait outre Rhin avec la dnazification. On a dans l'Histoire des exemples inverses, o l'on a t jusqu'au bout de la purge. En gnral, a n'a pas donn les rsultats escompts. 




> a n'empche pas que je pense qu'on a effectivement besoin d'une purge, mais je ne sais pas trop comment y arriver. J'aime bien la mthode Mlenchon : VIme Rpublique et interdiction d'exercer des responsabilits si on en a dj exerc sous la Vme. Mais a me semble assez irraliste.


Ca me parait assez fantaisiste. L'ide serait que les nouveaux en politique seraient, forcment, moins corrompus que leurs prdcesseurs. J'ai l'impression que cela produira l'inverse : la possibilit de carrires rapides (puisque plus de vieux), qui va attirer tout ce qui a les dents longues et peu de morale. 




> Pour vous dire o j'en suis, j'espre que les principaux enfoirs vont se faire dgager  la Cahuzac, par les affaires donc, et de la mthode que n'aime pas fcharton2 :-)


Je n'ai rien contre les affaires, mais je pense qu'il faut respecter le calendrier. Sarko et Cop, mouills jusqu' cou, se plantent  la primaire, c'est ok. DSK ne peut pas se prsenter, a marche aussi. Ce qui m'ennuie, l, c'est le tlescopage du mdiatique et du dbat lectoral. 




> Donc dehors Fillon (par les affaires ou les urnes d'ailleurs, s'il se maintient et ne passe pas le premier tour il est fini, on ne lui pardonnera pas de s'tre obstin), Sarko est renvoy en correctionnelle on croise les doigts, Le Pen a serait inespr. Sans oublier quelques uns  gauche : Baylet, le milieu marseillais qui est compltement pourri.


Si ceci a lieu, on va avoir quoi? Un second tour Macron Hamon? Voire Hamon Mlenchon? Et le rsultat de cette squence serait, qu' la fin du mandat d'un prsident socialiste tellement impopulaire qu'il n'a pu se reprsenter, avec une population qui a vot  droite  toutes les lections intermdiaires (et est largement  droite selon les sondages), nous aurions, un second tour PS vs PS, ou PS vs FG, avec d'anciens ministres du prsident si peu aim, et un prsident lu appliquant un programme qui n'a pas grand chose  voir avec les attentes populaires. 

C'est certainement inespr, mais pas trs dmocratique... 




> Thoriquement, la rgle du casier vierge devrait empcher toute une srie de raclures de bidet de se reprsenter aux prochaines lections, ou c'est moi qui m'emballe ? Est-ce que condamnation implique casier judiciaire ?


J'en doute. Et note que de toutes faons, avoir t condamn n'empche ni d'tre ministre, ni d'tre premier secrtaire...




> La deuxime partie de mon espoir c'est qu'on arrive  passer une lgislature  peu prs propre, sans affaire. C'est impossible avec la droite et le FN et avec Macron a me semble aussi compliqu. Il a trop de conflits d'intrts avec le monde de la finance et des entreprises.


On sort d'une mandature de gauche avec pas mal de nouvelles ttes et des tas de beaux discours sur la morale. Tu as eu l'impression qu'il y avait moins d'affaires?




> On pourrait envisager que les dputs soient lus pour 6 ans, avec renouvellement d'un tiers tous les deux ans. Pendant un quinquennat, on a au moins un renouvellement partiel de l'assemble, a peut faire rflchir les gouvernements...


Je pense que a leur permettra surtout d'en faire encore moins. En gros, a voudra dire qu'on aura une cohabitation la moiti du temps, aucune ncessit pour des dputs (lus pour plus longtemps, mais moins soumis au calendrier) de suivre une discipline de vote, le meilleur de la quatrime, quoi...

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> Les gens de droite doivent tre basiques et simples


En effet, c'est mme un grand point commun avec les gens de gauche : le simplisme.

----------


## Marco46

> Aussi, quand je vois des mdias s'riger en justiciers, se livrer  un lynchage au mpris de toutes les rgles de la justice, un dbat lectoral (qui devrait avoir lieu, maintenant que les principaux candidats sont nomms) confisqu par une succession d'affaires, selon un timing qui semble quand mme un peu tlphon, et nos braves penseurs de salon s'extasier, comme devant leur srie prfre, de ce rebondissement qui, sur un malentendu, pourrait favoriser "leur dmagogue  eux"  (en lisant un pouvoir qui ne reprsentera pas l'opinion majoritaire, mais le rsultat de ce combat confus), je me dis que, comme dans le dicton,  vouloir changer un peu plus de transparence contre un peu moins de dmocratie, on risque de n'avoir ni l'une ni l'autre.
> 
> Ca n'a rien de paradoxal, c'est juste l'ide que l'on peut souhaiter une moralisation de la vie politique, mais refuser de lui sacrifier certains principes dmocratiques, ou de la confier  un "troisime pouvoir" qui n'est ni reprsentatif, ni lgitime, ni spcialement moral.


Enumrer les condamnations mises en examens et faits gnants des hommes politiques ce n'est pas s'riger en justiciers. C'est simplement informer. 

a te gne de constater que monsieur propre est finalement couvert par sa propre merde mais a c'est le problme de la droite si elle a systmatiquement comme dirigeants des dlinquants depuis plusieurs dcennies. 

L a atteint une sorte de paroxysme parce que le mec se drapait de morale chrtienne et donnait des leons  tout le monde. Ca rend la chose insupportable. Mais je trouve au contraire parfaitement sain que les mdias exposent tout a, et particulirement en priode lectorale. Ce mec n'a strictement rien  faire en politique. Dans n'importe quel pays dmocratique normal il aurait t ject en 24h sur la seule base des faits totalement avrs et incontests par le principal intress, qu'ils soient lgaux ou non ce n'est mme pas le problme.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ca me parait assez fantaisiste. L'ide serait que les nouveaux en politique seraient, forcment, moins corrompus que leurs prdcesseurs. J'ai l'impression que cela produira l'inverse : la possibilit de carrires rapides (puisque plus de vieux), qui va attirer tout ce qui a les dents longues et peu de morale.


C'est en partie ce que l'on voit avec Macron. Certains de ces soutiens sont des revenants de la politique locale, carts pour incomptence ou pour certaines campagnes loufoques qui tentent de revenir aprs quelques annes  rien faire (politiquement).
Ca me rappelle les dbuts du Modem  ::mrgreen::  




> Je pense que a leur permettra surtout d'en faire encore moins. En gros, a voudra dire qu'on aura une cohabitation la moiti du temps, aucune ncessit pour des dputs (lus pour plus longtemps, mais moins soumis au calendrier) de suivre une discipline de vote, le meilleur de la quatrime, quoi...


Il y a beaucoup de choses qui ont permis le foirage de la quatrime rpublique, a ne se limite pas aux questions de discipline de parti.

----------


## fcharton2

> a te gne de constater que monsieur propre est finalement couvert par sa propre merde mais a c'est le problme de la droite si elle a systmatiquement comme dirigeants des dlinquants depuis plusieurs dcennies.


Ca ne me gne pas plus que cela que Fillon soit mouill. Ce qui me gne un peu c'est la tournure compltement hystrique que prennent les choses, et l'absence de rserve de nos braves plumitifs, qu'on a connus plus circonspects.

Ce qui me gne surtout, c'est qu'en sortant cette affaire (qui porte sur des faits anciens) aussi prs des lections, les mdias sont en train de nous dmontrer que l'lection prsidentielle ne consiste pas  donner la parole au peuple, pour qu'il choisisse, sur la base d'un programme, le candidat dont les ides le reprsentent le mieux, mais est devenu une sorte de srie TV, dont les acteurs sont journalistes et conseillers en communication, o le peuple est spectateur. 

Et je ne peux pas m'empcher de constater que ce n'est pas la premire fois que les mdias, plutt que nous informer pour nous aider  choisir, semblent tents de nous guider, par des moyens pas toujours objectifs. On l'a vu lors du dbat sur la Constitution Europenne, puis plus rcemment pour le Brexit et pendant la dernire lection amricaine. 

Quant au fait que la droite n'ait "que des dlinquants", je suppose qu'on pourrait en dire autant du PS. On dit comment dj, UMPS ou LRPS? 
Tu disais esprer Marine. Continue, tu es presque mr...

Francois

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Aussi, quand je vois des mdias s'riger en justiciers, se livrer  un lynchage au mpris de toutes les rgles de la justice, un dbat lectoral (qui devrait avoir lieu, maintenant que les principaux candidats sont nomms) confisqu par une succession d'affaires, selon un timing qui semble quand mme un peu tlphon, et nos braves penseurs de salon s'extasier, comme devant leur srie prfre, de ce rebondissement qui, sur un malentendu, pourrait favoriser "leur dmagogue  eux"  (en lisant un pouvoir qui ne reprsentera pas l'opinion majoritaire, mais le rsultat de ce combat confus), je me dis que, comme dans le dicton,  vouloir changer un peu plus de transparence contre un peu moins de dmocratie, on risque de n'avoir ni l'une ni l'autre.


Qu'aurait du faire le Canard alors ?
Attendre que le prsident soit lu ?
Et si c'tait Fillon qui tait lu, n'aurais pas tu eu le mme discours alors qu'il tait en train de mettre en place sa politique d'austrit ? Qui aurais du coup eu du plomb dans l'aile ?
Il aurait fallu ne jamais rien dire alors ? C'tait plus dmocratique a ?
Et en quoi cela serait un peu moins de dmocratie ? On l'empche de se prsenter ? On empche les gens de voter pour lui ?
Le FN est un bon exemple qu'en France on est loin de s'arrter  la morale du candidat donc ton candidat a encore toutes ces chances va....

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qui me gne surtout, c'est qu'en sortant cette affaire (qui porte sur des faits anciens) aussi prs des lections, les mdias sont en train de nous dmontrer que l'lection prsidentielle ne consiste pas  donner la parole au peuple, pour qu'il choisisse, sur la base d'un programme, le candidat dont les ides le reprsentent le mieux, mais est devenu une sorte de srie TV, dont les acteurs sont journalistes et conseillers en communication, o le peuple est spectateur.


Et donc, il aurait fallu attendre que l'lection ait eu lieu ? Et si il est lu, il ne peut plus tre poursuivi  cause de l'immunit d  son poste, et donc on laisse courir pour encore 5 ans minimum, histoire que tout le monde ait bien le temps d'oublier, et cela passe encore  la trappe ? 

Choisir un candidat sur la base de son programme, c'est une chose, mais si le candidat en question ment comme un arracheur de dents, et prne un truc dont il fait tout le contraire, comment se fier  son programme ? Et surtout, comment se fier  cette personne ? 

Tout le monde se plaint qu'une (bonne) partie de nos lus se trainent des casseroles  n'en plus finir, que c'est intolrable, tout ci tout a, et l grosso modo, il aurait fallu cacher les casseroles, en attendant que le concern soit potentiellement lu prsident de la rpublique ?


Edit: Grill par ARNAUDEIC ^^

----------


## Invit

> Si ceci a lieu, on va avoir quoi? Un second tour Macron Hamon? Voire Hamon Mlenchon? Et le rsultat de cette squence serait, qu' la fin du mandat d'un prsident socialiste tellement impopulaire qu'il n'a pu se reprsenter, avec une population qui a vot  droite  toutes les lections intermdiaires (et est largement  droite selon les sondages), nous aurions, un second tour PS vs PS, ou PS vs FG, avec d'anciens ministres du prsident si peu aim, et un prsident lu appliquant un programme qui n'a pas grand chose  voir avec les attentes populaires.


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'on devait interdire  ces partis de prsenter un candidat.

Si Fillon est hors jeu, qu'ils prsentent Baroin, Jupp, Larcher, Douste-Blazy ou qui ils veulent, c'est leur tambouille interne. Et c'est pas parce qu'il a eu une primaire que le retrait forc de Fillon serait un dni de dmocratie. Ce n'est pas une lection institutionnelle une primaire, c'est de la cuisine politique interne  un parti, mme s'ils appellent a une primaire ouverte. Sur 7 candidats ils ont choisi d'en aligner trois avec des casseroles, les favoris qui plus est, ils en assument maintenant les consquences. Mme quatre avec JF "0.5%" Cop. Effectivement s'ils ne veulent pas se mettre leurs lecteurs  dos, le mieux est qu'ils refassent une primaire fissa.

 En plus en vrai je prfrerai qu'il se maintienne, perde au premier tour et que sa carrire politique soit foutue. Une condamnation serait la cerise sur le gteau.

Idem pour Le Pen. S'il lui arrive la mme chose qu' Fillon, qu'ils alignent Philippot ou Marchal ou Alliot. Si possible l aussi avec une primaire, histoire de bien dchirer le parti.

Il aggrave son cas de jour en jour. Aujourd'hui c'est les 200k qu'il a touch d'AXA. Quant on sait ce qu'il projette pour la scu... Tiens, au passage,  rajouter en mme temps que l'interdiction du cumul : interdiction pour tous les lus d'exercer un emploi en parallle si son indemnit est suprieur  3000, coupl avec un sucrage des indemnits en cas d'absentisme.
Ce que je crains c'est que a continue d'empirer, qu'il se retire aprs le 10 mars et que a entrane un report de l'lection. L tu pourras parler de vol d'lection. Je me demande d'ailleurs si ce n'est pas de qu'ils cherchent  faire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que a leur permettra surtout d'en faire encore moins. En gros, a voudra dire qu'on aura une cohabitation la moiti du temps, aucune ncessit pour des dputs (lus pour plus longtemps, mais moins soumis au calendrier) de suivre une discipline de vote, le meilleur de la quatrime, quoi...


Dans ce cas, autant supprimer l'assemble nationale. Si le but est d'avoir un groupe  l'assemble qui donne son aval aux projets de loi du gouvernement, quel intrt de payer des dizaines de milliers d'euros plusieurs milliers de personnes pour une assemble de bni-oui-oui ?  ::?:

----------


## TallyHo

> Dans n'importe quel pays dmocratique normal il aurait t ject en 24h sur la seule base des faits totalement avrs et incontests par le principal intress, qu'ils soient lgaux ou non ce n'est mme pas le problme.


Pour l'instant, on en est toujours au stade o on sait qu'il a employ sa femme, l'emploi fictif n'est pas encore prouv et jug. Dans n'importe quel pays dmocratique normal, on condamne les gens pour des choses illgales et pas sous un prtexte "vertueux" ou  la gueule. Ou alors il faut tre cohrent jusqu'au bout et taper sur tous ceux qui ont pistonn leurs proches. Aprs si on voit a sous le ct thique, je pense qu'il devrait se retirer. Mais a ne le condamne pas pour autant pour le moment.

Pour les mdias, le souci n'est pas qu'ils informent mais qu'ils agissent comme un inquisiteur...

----------


## Ryu2000

Moi j'ai un peu l'expression que a c'est pass comme a :
- Merde ! Fillon a gagn les primaires de Droite il faut faire quelque chose ! a ne vas pas du tout. Il faut trouver de quoi le faire descendre et peut tre russir  le remplacer. Quand vous aurez trouv envoyez a  un journal du type Le Canard Enchan, a va tre cool pour eux, ils vont vendre un numro et a leur donnera une bonne image de vrai journaliste.

Alors que a c'est pass comme a :
Un journaliste du Canard Enchan enqutait sur les revenus des candidats  la prsidentielles 2017 et a trouv une incohrence chez Fillon.

C'est toujours sympa quand les mdias s'acharnent sur un rpublicain.
Mais l j'ai l'impression que c'est particulirement lourd.
On dirait que les mdias ont vraiment quelque chose contre Fillon particulirement.

Si Macron avait fait le mme genre de magouille ils auraient t beaucoup plus clment...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> C'est toujours sympa quand les mdias s'acharnent sur un rpublicain.
> Mais l j'ai l'impression que c'est particulirement lourd.
> On dirait que les mdias ont vraiment quelque chose contre Fillon particulirement.
> 
> Si Macron avait fait le mme genre de magouille ils auraient t beaucoup plus clment...


C'est bien vrai, Cahuzac, a peine un petit reportage dans France3 Aquitaine et un article dans tl 7 poche !  ::aie:: 
Bon Macron on parle d'une soit-disante liaison avec mathieu gallet dans la presse mais a c'est normal, c'est important de le savoir, pas comme quelques centimes de milliers d'euros de rien du tout   ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Pour l'instant, on en est toujours au stade o on sait qu'il a employ sa femme, *l'emploi fictif n'est pas encore prouv* et jug.


Mais elle l'a dit elle-mme...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

> On a bien su purger la France des collabos en 45.


La france a resist a dit de gaule... le reste n'est que mdisance...




> Ca ne me gne pas plus que cela que Fillon soit mouill. Ce qui me gne un peu c'est la tournure compltement hystrique que prennent les choses, et l'absence de rserve de nos braves plumitifs, qu'on a connus plus circonspects.


Plus que les mdias, tu devrai je pense accus les politiciens.
Depuis des annes, on leur rprte que les procureurs ne sont pas indpendant, que la justice ne peut pas fonctionn... et ils se gardent bien de changer quoi que ce soit.
Ca pourrait donn comme en Roumanie ou depuis que les procureurs sont indpendant, c'est une purge politique qui se fait.

Je pense que tu retournes l'accusation... ici, on a un mec qui a abus du systme de manire dirtecte et indirecte... ca fait longtemps qu'il aurait du dgag. Le fait qu'il soit toujours la est le vrai problme.




> qu'il se retire aprs le 10 mars et que a entrane un report de l'lection. L tu pourras parler de vol d'lection. Je me demande d'ailleurs si ce n'est pas de qu'ils cherchent  faire.


Je demande  voir... je doute que LR soient assez tordu pour viser ce cas de figure.
Bon, aprs, les 60 dputs si il perdent leur candidat pour demander au conseil de se saisir, c'est dans la poche, mais ca me paraitrait assez bizarre, surtout que le dlai pour relancer l'election est assez court(35 jours) Ils auraient plus de temps en commencant tout de suite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est bien vrai, Cahuzac, a peine un petit reportage dans France3 Aquitaine et un article dans tl 7 poche !


Il faudrait faire des statistiques "combien d'articles en combien de temps".
L j'ai l'impression que nous sommes satur par des articles anti Fillon.
Vous allez me dire que la prsidentielle est proche et c'est le meilleur reprsentant de la droite, donc c'est normal.
Mais quand mme...

Cahuzac c'tait plus grave, son boulot c'tait de lutter contre l'vasion fiscale ou un truc comme a, non ?




> Bon Macron on parle d'une soit-disante liaison avec mathieu gallet dans la presse


Sauf qu'ils disent TOUS "non mais en fait Macron n'est pas Gay".
Mme ceux qui ont donn l'info au dbut, on dit "Nous vous demandons pardon, nous nous sommes tromp".

Alors que c'est pas grave si il est gay,  part qu'il trompe sa vieille...
Hormis a il n'y a pas de problme.
Et si tu veux symboliser le progrs rpublicain, un prsident gay a le fait.

----------


## Invit

> Ce que je crains c'est que a continue d'empirer, qu'il se retire aprs le 10 mars et que a entrane un report de l'lection. L tu pourras parler de vol d'lection. Je me demande d'ailleurs si ce n'est pas de qu'ils cherchent  faire.


Pourquoi il y aurait un report d'lections ? Si Bayrou est candidat, il se retire 1 semaine avant le dpart, on annule les lections ?

----------


## fredoche

> Alors que c'est pas grave si il est gay,  part qu'il trompe sa vieille...


Le fait qu'elle soit vieille a sembl beaucoup importer jusqu' maintenant. Quelle tristesse alors que cette femme est trs belle. Et lui reconnu beau par la plupart des nanas que je connais.
L'adultre peut tre approuv par les deux, et il n'y aurai pas de "tromperie". Ma foi a en ferait un tre humain comme les autres, capable d'amour et de sexe.
Pour ma part je crois plutt que que SE tromper c'est rfrner ses propres envies , et tromper l'autre que de donner l'illusion de la permanence des sentiments

fcharton, crire "Robespierre, nous voil !" c'est  mon sens une rfrence directe  Ptain et  la fameuse chanson qui le clbrait (Marchal nous voil ); Mais peut-tre suis-je le seul  lire cela dans tes mots.

----------


## Grogro

> Les gens de droite doivent tre basiques et simples, ou alors intelligents mais menteurs, parce que s'ils taient intelligents et honntes, ils penseraient comme toi.


Si l'on veut tre ni basique, ni simpliste, et sortir des oppositions binaires absurdes et dbilitantes, alors on n'est ni de droite, ni de gauche. On pense hors des sentiers battus loin du systme des partis.




> Ca me parait assez fantaisiste. L'ide serait que les nouveaux en politique seraient, forcment, moins corrompus que leurs prdcesseurs. J'ai l'impression que cela produira l'inverse : la possibilit de carrires rapides (puisque plus de vieux), qui va attirer tout ce qui a les dents longues et peu de morale.


Pendant ce temps, on aura fait payer les responsables en place, on les aura proprement dgags  coup de pieds dans l'oigne (foutus en taule avec indignit nationale et confiscation des biens vols au peuple, voire plus radical), et la morale sera enfin sauve. Comme disait Rorschach dans Watchmen : pas de compromis, mme face  Armageddon. 







> Ce qui me gne surtout, c'est qu'en sortant cette affaire (qui porte sur des faits anciens) aussi prs des lections, les mdias sont en train de nous dmontrer que l'lection prsidentielle ne consiste pas  donner la parole au peuple, pour qu'il choisisse, sur la base d'un programme, le candidat dont les ides le reprsentent le mieux, mais est devenu une sorte de srie TV, dont les acteurs sont journalistes et conseillers en communication, o le peuple est spectateur.


Et alors, c'est nouveau peut-tre ? Tu te souviens de la campagne de 2007 avec Sarkozy le candidat-spectacle de tl-ralit ultra mdiatis depuis 2002, la totalit des mdias  sa botte, dsign comme choix vident par la totalit des ditocrates et des idologues  la Attali, Minc, Le Boucher qui font la pluie et le beau temps depuis 30 ans ? C'tait dj le sommet de l're des communicants, re entame depuis la campagne de Mitterrand en 88 emmene par Sgula (le mme qui fut responsable de la campagne du nabot totalitaire). Tu te souviens de 2012, la crucifixion de l'ancien Homme Providentiel des mdias au profit du candidat de la French-American Foundation ? Qui lui-mme a t rapidement vou lui aussi aux gmonies par la mme presse-systme, pour engendrer un nouveau spectacle et un nouvel cran de fume ? Combien de mois avant que le nouveau candidat des mdias, l'homme de paille des Rothschild, ne soit  son tour sacrifi par la mme presse quand le spectacle ne prendra plus ?
Tu te souviens de la campagne de 2002 et de l'hystrie extrme des tlvisions  la botte du RPR montant en pingle une inscurit inexistante face  un premier ministre qui avait le meilleur bilan conomique depuis les annes Pompidou ?

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi il y aurait un report d'lections ? Si Bayrou est candidat, il se retire 1 semaine avant le dpart, on annule les lections ?


Oui, c'est dans la constitution : 
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...n_2047535.html
Il faut que le Conseil Constitutionnel soit d'accord.

----------


## fcharton2

> fcharton, crire "Robespierre, nous voil !" c'est  mon sens une rfrence directe  Ptain et  la fameuse chanson qui le clbrait (Marchal nous voil ); Mais peut-tre suis-je le seul  lire cela dans tes mots.


En l'crivant, je pensais plutt  Lafayette, mais c'tait surtout une faon de dire que l'hystrie mdiatique actuelle ressemblait beaucoup  celle qui avait port au pouvoir un certain comit de salut public, avec les consquences qu'on sait. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui, c'est dans la constitution : 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...n_2047535.html
> Il faut que le Conseil Constitutionnel soit d'accord.


En fait, c'est bien sur plus complexe.
Il y a une notion d'empechement mal dfinie, qui serait plus dans l'ide de la sant dfaillante d'un candidat.
Mais il y a 3 priodes, et des chances de report / refaire l'election qui varient.
 - juste avant la date limite des candidature, le conseil doit etre saisie (prsident, 60 parlementaires, ..)
 - Aprs le dbut de la campagne, il s'auto-saisie
 - Entre les deux tours, l'election est annule
Dans les deux premiers cas il peut dcider le report ou non de l'election. 
Pour faire simple, Cheminade qui y passe, ca change pas grand chose, fillon, lepen, hamon... c'est plus problmatique, Macron, c'est a voir puisque seul des sondages portent sa candidature, pas des elections prcdentes)

L'empechement a l'air d'tre plus vu comme un problme physique / de sant empehant un candidat de faire campagne.
Reste a savoir si une affaire judiciaire est un empechement, et si il se retire de lui mme si ca l'est galement.

Mais pour fillon, je trouverai plus juste que ca soit report un peu... ca reste un candidat qui compte et je n'imagine pas une election sans la droite prsente au premier tour.

----------


## TallyHo

Je ne comprend pas en quoi il compte ? Nul est indispensable, il peut tre remplac.

Sinon cette affaire Fillon met au grand jour ce que je dnonce depuis x temps  travers vos questionnements du type "Oui mais si il est lu et qu'on dcouvre qu'il est coupable ensuite ?". La question ne se poserait mme pas avec un Etat un peu plus dmocratique o l'initiative populaire pourrait initier des procdures comme une demande de rvocation d'un lu, voire lgifrer pour ne plus avoir cette immunit  la c*n.

----------


## Mat.M

> Comme disait Rorschach dans Watchmen : pas de compromis, mme face  Armageddon.


ehhh faire un rapport entre Metallica et la politique franaise je veux bien mais c'est un peu tir par les cheveux.. ::mouarf:: 
et en plus je l'ai en vinyl..



> Alors que c'est pas grave si il est gay,  part qu'il trompe sa vieille...
> Hormis a il n'y a pas de problme.
> Et si tu veux symboliser le progrs rpublicain, un prsident gay a le fait.


mais non mais non il ne trompe pas Brigitte parce que c'est pas le mme gnricit (humaine ). ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tiens, pas plus tard que dans le Canard de demain, l'ardoise s'allonge : ajoutez  a 45k d'indemnits de licenciement, payes par l'Assemble. Remarque, avec 15 ans d'anciennet, 4800/mois en moyenne, 3/5 de mois d'indemnit par anne, on doit pas en tre loin


C'est vraiment une famille de petits joueurs:

Prenez le patron d'Alstom Patrick Kron qui a touch 6.5 millions d'euros comme parachute dor.
Et ce alors que l'assemble des actionnaires avait vot  65% contre... il y aurait bien la quelques malversations couvertes par le conseil d'administration.

Alstom, une entreprise vendue  General Electrics pour une bouche de pain, grce ou  cause de  l'inaction de Macaron ... inaction que je n'imagine gure involontaire, ou alors il tait trop occup  panifier sa campagne.

Ou Anne Lauvergon, qui a touch seulement 1,5 millions d'euros en tant qu'indemnits de dpart.

Notons que ces deux admirables serviteurs de la l'industrie franaise ont tout deux coul leur boite sous la prsidence socialiste, aussi quand certains me sortent les petits oiseaux et la bebelle cologie, je ne sais pas s'il faut en rigoler ou devenir mchant. Idem quand ils jettent l'opprobre  l'ex-premier ministre pour une malheureusement affaire d'emploi fictif pour UNE personne.

Pendant ce temps, le PS en la personne de Cambadlis parade sur les ondes, en donnant des leons de morale, aprs ses primaires a moiti bidonnes. Cambadlis condamn lui a de la prison pour une affaire d'emploi fictif.

Les gens sont btes  manger du foin.

http://www.lenouveleconomiste.fr/are...riple-a-27184/

----------


## Invit

> bim


Je vois bien l'hypocrisie de la chose pour Fillon, mais tu ne penses pas que justement, il y aura un avant et un aprs ?
Qu'on arrive au point de rupture surtout quand on nous demande de l'austrit ?

Je me trompe peut-tre mais personnellement, je l'espre ! Tous, sur chaque affaire, on s'en occupe un par un !  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

Ceux qui pensent qu'il y aura peut tre un report de llection prsidentielle ou que le candidat rpublicain va peut tre changer, me rappellent ceux qui avaient espoir que Trump ne prenne pas le pouvoir.

Les 3 mois  venir risquent d'tre fun.
Par contre aucun scandale nclaboussera Macron, mme si il devait avoir des problmes avec la justice les mdias n'en parleront quasiment pas ou le placerons en tant que victime.
Des articles comme a n'arriveront plus :
Dclaration de patrimoine: la "ngligence" dEmmanuel Macron ?
EMMANUEL MACRON, SES 2,88 MILLIONS DE REVENUS, SON APPARTEMENT  1 MILLION, ET L'ISF
L il a pu faire n'importe quoi avec sa dclaration de patrimoine, on en entendra pas parler...

----------


## Invit

> C'est vraiment une famille de petits joueurs:


Sauf que pour Fillon c'est de l'argent public. Si une entreprise prive veut filer des millions  des incomptents, c'est certes indcent par rapport  ses salaris mais a la regarde. L c'est ton pognon. Enfin, avec l'argent public que ces botes touchent, c'est aussi en partie ton pognon.

L'autre diffrence, c'est que personne dans ces entreprises n'a prtendu tre irrprochable et n'a vocation  diriger le pays.




> Je vois bien l'hypocrisie de la chose pour Fillon, mais tu ne penses pas que justement, il y aura un avant et un aprs ?
> Qu'on arrive au point de rupture surtout quand on nous demande de l'austrit ?


Mouais. En Roumanie ils ont t 500 000  manifester contre leur gouvernement corrompu. Nous on est au chaud et on s'apprte  mettre un banquier au pouvoir.
Chez nous pour avoir autant de monde dans la rue, il faut autoriser les gays  se marier  ::?:

----------


## Grogro

> Sauf que pour Fillon c'est de l'argent public. Si une entreprise prive veut filer des millions  des incomptents, c'est certes indcent par rapport  ses salaris mais a la regarde. L c'est ton pognon. Enfin, avec l'argent public que ces botes touchent, c'est aussi en partie ton pognon.


On parle d'Areva et d'Alsthom : tout sauf des entreprises prives donc. C'est le secteur para-public, de l'argent public, et ces malversations sont effectivement infiniment plus graves. Sans compter les impacts stratgiques lis aux pertes de savoir-faire et au vol des brevets. C'est tout aussi grave que les 400 tonnes d'or voles par Sarkozy quand il tait  Bercy.

Les conflits d'intrt de Fillon avec le monde des assurance est aussi autrement plus grave que ses affaires d'emplois fictifs. En 2003 dj, c'tait dangereux. C'est par l qu'il faut creuser si l'on veut rellement le faire tomber.

----------


## Invit

> Mouais. En Roumanie ils ont t 500 000  manifester contre leur gouvernement corrompu. Nous on est au chaud et on s'apprte  mettre un banquier au pouvoir.
> Chez nous pour avoir autant de monde dans la rue, il faut autoriser les gays  se marier


Je ne connais pas assez le sujet, ni le pays mais de ce que j'avais compris, la Roumanie, c'tait quand mme autre chose et au grand jour la corruption non ?
Et contrairement  la France o nos politiques ne veulent pas voter des lois pour plus de transparence, l, on parle d'une loi inverse ? A savoir se donner plus de pouvoirs pour continuer sans contrainte de s'en mettre plein les poches, non ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Sauf que pour Fillon c'est de l'argent public. Si une entreprise prive veut filer des millions  des incomptents, c'est certes indcent par rapport  ses salaris mais a la regarde. L c'est ton pognon. Enfin, avec l'argent public que ces botes touchent, c'est aussi en partie ton pognon.


Dans la boite prive, c'est ton pognon que tu leur a donn pour acheter. C'est aussi indcent envers les clients d'avoir des incomptents dans le priv. Si tu achtes un service, tu ne te sentirais pas pris pour un con si le produit est de la merde et qu'il y a des glandus au SAV ?




> L'autre diffrence, c'est que personne dans ces entreprises n'a prtendu tre irrprochable et n'a vocation  diriger le pays.


Les dirigeants de grosses boites ne voient pas le mal  s'augmenter alors que la boite fait des pertes et que les salaris triment. Au final, je ne vois pas beaucoup de diffrence entre tous ces gens, que ce soit public ou priv, le fond est le mme. De toute faon, tu le vois bien dans la valse des patrons qui deviennent politiciens ou inversement, c'est la mme caste.

Sinon pour les politicien, ils n'ont pas vocation  nous diriger mais  nous reprsenter... Si si j'insiste, les mots sont importants ici  :;):

----------


## Hizin

> Chez nous pour avoir autant de monde dans la rue [nota : 500 000 personnes], il faut autoriser les gays  se marier


Ou des attentats (2014), ou la Loi Travail (2016), ou les changements de retraites (loi Woerth, 2010)... Plus de 1 million de personnes dans les rues  chaque fois (et mme plusieurs fois pour les mmes causes).
Les dernires qui ont portes leurs fruits sont celles des "Bonnets rouges", contre la taxe carbone, avec beaucoup de casse (feux de voitures, dgradations de biens publics, blocages sauvages...), ou les taxis contre ber (blocages, molestations...).
Ca envoie simplement le signal "vous voulez tre cout ? cassez-tout !"... d'o la monte en violence des manifestations au fur et  mesure que le temps passe.
Analyse simpliste, j'en conviens, mais tant partisan de la simplicit...  ::): 

 ceci, on rajoute des policiers, gendarmes et militaires compltement sur les dents  cause de Vigipirate et l'tat d'Urgence, et on a une bonne cocote-minute  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Analyse simpliste, j'en conviens, mais tant partisan de la simplicit...


Pourtant quand pour la loi travail ils ont pt trois vitres d'un hpital on a dit que c'taient des sauvages, alors que les bonnets rouges c'taient des personnes qu'il fallait couter.
Ou alors pour la loi travail ils ont pas pt assez de trucs ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Les manifestations qui fonctionnent sont celles qui ne sont soutenu par aucun syndicat.
Les syndicats sont proche des patrons et du gouvernement.

----------


## Hizin

> Pourtant quand pour la loi travail ils ont pt trois vitres d'un hpital on a dit que c'taient des sauvage [...]


Sur ce point en particulier, il y a eu un opportunisme (mdiatique ? politique ? tatique ? autre-en-tique ?) vu que l'enfant du couple de gendarme assassin se retrouvait dans cet hpital. Sans ce point, ce vandalisme aurait beaucoup moins port,  mon sens.
Mais, oui, il y a eu une diffrence de traitement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les dernires qui ont portes leurs fruits sont celles des "Bonnets rouges", contre la taxe carbone, avec beaucoup de casse (feux de voitures, dgradations de biens publics, blocages sauvages...), ou les taxis contre ber (blocages, molestations...).
> Ca envoie simplement le signal "vous voulez tre cout ? cassez-tout !"... d'o la monte en violence des manifestations au fur et  mesure que le temps passe.
> Analyse simpliste, j'en conviens, mais tant partisan de la simplicit...


Il y a une autre explication simple... Le peuple ayant de moins en moins de pouvoir et de possibilits d'action, il ne lui reste plus que le recours  la force...

----------


## Ryu2000

Parfois lors de grve il y a des blocages (train avec la SNCF, autoroutes avec les conducteurs de camions, etc).
Ce serait peut tre plus efficace d'au lieu d'embter les petits franais ils devraient aller faire chier ceux qui ont le pouvoir.
Ils devraient aller dans les quartiers de riche o vivent les ministres et les faire chier !
Ce serait peut tre plus efficace d'aller dranger la personne qui a le pouvoir de faire changer les choses.

Parce qu'un ministre tu lui dis "des milliers de franais ont du mal  se rendre  leur travail  cause d'une grve SNCF" il en a rien  foutre.
Aprs a dpend de la date, par exemple un truc du genre "c'est le premier jour d'un vnement international qui a lieu en France et la SNCF fait grve, du coup les touristes ne sont pas content" l le pouvoir se bougerait surement un peu plus vite.

----------


## Grogro

> Les dernires qui ont portes leurs fruits sont celles des "Bonnets rouges", contre la taxe carbone, avec beaucoup de casse (feux de voitures, dgradations de biens publics, blocages sauvages...), ou les taxis contre ber (blocages, molestations...).
> Ca envoie simplement le signal "vous voulez tre cout ? cassez-tout !"... d'o la monte en violence des manifestations au fur et  mesure que le temps passe.
> Analyse simpliste, j'en conviens, mais tant partisan de la simplicit...


Ils avaient surtout des relais mdiatiques et politiques puissants, particulirement les taxis (cf. systme Rousselet). 

Plus sinistre : http://www.20minutes.fr/economie/200...c-teste-boston

Une queue monstrueuse pour bouffer un putain de big mac dans sa version US, prpar par un robot. Bonjour l'effondrement cognitif et le naufrage de civilisation.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne connais pas assez le sujet, ni le pays mais de ce que j'avais compris, la Roumanie, c'tait quand mme autre chose et au grand jour la corruption non ?
> Et contrairement  la France o nos politiques ne veulent pas voter des lois pour plus de transparence, l, on parle d'une loi inverse ? A savoir se donner plus de pouvoirs pour continuer sans contrainte de s'en mettre plein les poches, non ?


La roumanie est un pays de contrastes.
La corrruption est generalisee, ou l etait jusqu a l entree dans l ue de maniere ouverte. tu payais le douanier pour avancer plus vite, le policier pour garder ton permis, l employe de mairie pour qu il ne bloque pas ton dossier, le medecin pour qu il prenne soin de toi, les infirmiere pour une meilleur chambre, etc... les politiciens s en mettaient plein les fouilles en toute impunite.

Mais avec les pressions internationales (UE ET USA) ils ont du changer un peu.

Leurs procureurs sont independant, donc ils s en donnent a coeur joie
Les agences gouvernementales anti corruption s en prennent a tous, du petit au premier ministre
On ne peut plus etre ministre si on a une peine penale.

La loi qu ils ont voulu faire passer etait de ne plus considere comme penal un probleme de moins de 200 000 lei, soit environ 44000 euros.  Immediatementm ca aurait supprime la plupart des affaires en cours, puisque meme si les sommes atteignent des millions, voir milliards d euros, ca se fait toujours en petits versements.

Ce qui est interessant, c est que lq jeunesse eduquee manifeste, mais les campagnes s en foutent, ils ont eu leur pension de retraite augmentee il y a qq semaines. Et la plupart ont vecu dans la corruption toute leur vie donc ils ont l'indignation plus difficile.

Paradoxalement, la jeunesse vote peu, voir pas du tout. Manque de candidats valides, et manque de courage pour se lancer contre cette mafia, un accident est si vite arrive...


Bon a savoir aussi, les manifestation em Roumanie son tres pacifique. on y emmene les enfants, les bebes etc... et on manifeste en general sur son temos libre, apres le travail, le dimanche, etc... J ai meme vu une foule de plusieurs milliers de personnes faire un total silence en l honneur de victimes... assez impressionant.
La premiere qui a reussi est celle contre le passage au payant des urgences(une somme forfaitaire)
La deuxieme etait pour defendre les mines d or des Apuseni qui avaient ete vendu pour une bouchee de pain a une societe canadienne
La troisieme c est apres l incendie de la discotheque collective qui avait tous les papiers en regle contre toute realite
A chaque fois, ils ont reussi a faire tombe des gens de plus en plus haut et a gagner... a chaue fois, ils doublent leur nombre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> On parle d'Areva et d'Alsthom : tout sauf des entreprises prives donc. C'est le secteur para-public, de l'argent public, et ces malversations sont effectivement infiniment plus graves. Sans compter les impacts stratgiques lis aux pertes de savoir-faire et au vol des brevets. C'est tout aussi grave que les 400 tonnes d'or voles par Sarkozy quand il tait  Bercy.
> 
> Les conflits d'intrt de Fillon avec le monde des assurance est aussi autrement plus grave que ses affaires d'emplois fictifs. En 2003 dj, c'tait dangereux. C'est par l qu'il faut creuser si l'on veut rellement le faire tomber.


Certes, on ne parle pas d'un petit emploi fictif pour pouvanter madame Michu. L, c'est du srieux.




> Je vois bien l'hypocrisie de la chose pour Fillon, mais tu ne penses pas que justement, il y aura un avant et un aprs ?
> Qu'on arrive au point de rupture surtout quand on nous demande de l'austrit ?
> 
> Je me trompe peut-tre mais personnellement, je l'espre ! Tous, sur chaque affaire, on s'en occupe un par un !


Il y a toujours eu des affaire de corruption dans le monde politique, depuis la premire rpublique en Grce et sous toutes les rpubliques du beau royaume de France.
Et on longuement parl des affaire de la grosse Hillary, o on atteignait des sommets  ::mrgreen:: 

Enfin, l il faut savoir raison garder. Est-ce qu'on parle de la fille d'Edwy Plenel, paye 3000 par mois pour un travail  la mairie de Paris alors qu'elle habite Berlin avec son conjoint ?
Non, ce serait dgueulasse.

Bientt on va se retrouver comme les pays nordiques a virer nos ministres parce qu'ils passeront leur tasse de chocolats en faux frais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon a savoir aussi, les manifestation em Roumanie son tres pacifique. on y emmene les enfants, les bebes etc...


De ce qu'on en a vu ici, cette fois, a avait l'air assez violent, non ?  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce qu'on parle de la fille d'Edwy Plenel, paye 3000 par mois pour un travail  la mairie de Paris alors qu'elle habite Berlin avec son conjoint ?


Je crois qu'on en parle pas parce que c'est faux : 
http://www.lesinrocks.com/2017/02/ne...plenel-repond/
Tu t'es fait fake news  ::D: 
Un truc qui comme par hasard vient du camp Fillon qui accuse comme par hasard d'emploi fictif la fille comme par hasard du journal qui attaque Fillon sur ses emplois comme par hasard fictifs...

----------


## fredoche

> Enfin, l il faut savoir raison garder. Est-ce qu'on parle de la fille d'Edwy Plenel, paye 3000 par mois pour un travail  la mairie de Paris alors qu'elle habite Berlin avec son conjoint ?
> Non, ce serait dgueulasse.


quand bien mme ce serait vrai, en quoi cela excuserait les (m)faits reprochs  Fillon ?
Pourquoi faut-il savoir raison garder ?

Qu'est ce que nous apporte l'histoire antique de la corruption et n'a-t-on pas tent de tous temps de lutter contre et de punir ceux qui en bnficiaient ou ceux qui commettaient ?

Pourquoi les gens partisans ont une telle tolrance envers la malhonntet de leur favori ?

----------


## Bousk

> Bientt on va se retrouver comme les pays nordiques a virer nos ministres parce qu'ils passeront leur tasse de chocolats en faux frais.


Entre dtourner des millions d'argent public et 5 pour son chocolat, tu ne vois aucune diffrence ?  ::weird::

----------


## fcharton2

> Je crois qu'on en parle pas parce que c'est faux : 
> http://www.lesinrocks.com/2017/02/ne...plenel-repond/
> Tu t'es fait fake news 
> Un truc qui comme par hasard vient du camp Fillon qui accuse comme par hasard d'emploi fictif la fille comme par hasard du journal qui attaque Fillon sur ses emplois comme par hasard fictifs...


Si j'ai bien compris, l'emploi existe bien, il s'agit bien d'un sympathique mi-temps associatif bien pay avec de l'argent public  (parce que 1685 net pour un mi-temps, dans l'associatif, on a connu pire...) et la source est un vrai article de Lib. Mais quand notre brave journaliste ennemi des puissants nous explique qu'il ne faut pas confondre le brut et le net et que cet emploi n'est pas fictif, cela devient une fake news. Et le timing est videmment choquant et montre  l'vidence l'uvre d'officines. 

Imaginons deux secondes un scnario diffrent, qu'il s'agisse cette fois non pas de la fille d'un journaliste, mais de la femme d'un homme politique. Imaginons qu'il rponde, comme notre brave Edwy, que non, c'est bien un vrai boulot, que oui c'est une pratique lgale et autorise, et que quand on cite des chiffres, il ne faut pas confondre le brut et le net, on est bien d'accord que ce serait pareil, hein? Et on ne manquerait pas de remarquer, dans ce second cas, les hasards du calendrier, et l'incognito des sources (dans le cas de Plenel elles sont claires, ce qui montre que le secret des sources n'est peut tre pas aussi indispensable qu'on veut nous le dire...)

Par ailleurs, comme il semble clair que l'emploi de sa fille ne risque pas de rendre Plenel partial vis  vis de ses employeurs, on est bien d'accord qu'un politicien qui aurait conseill une socit d'assurances, ne serait pas partial vis  vis d'elle s'il tait lu? 

Et si on est bien d'accord que attaquer la fille pour salir le journal dirig par le pre est dj un procd dtestable", on admettra aussi qu'attaquer le conjoint pour salir le parti dont le pre est candidat ne l'est pas moins. Ah non? Pas du tout? Ca n'a rien  voir?

Francois

----------


## TallyHo

> Entre dtourner des millions d'argent public et 5 pour son chocolat, tu ne vois aucune diffrence ?


Je crois qu'il y en a aucune dans le dtournement au niveau de la justice... Donc autant ramasser le jackpot si c'est le mme tarif... Pas cons les lascars !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Si j'ai bien compris, l'emploi existe bien, il s'agit bien d'un sympathique mi-temps associatif bien pay avec de l'argent public  (parce que 1685 net pour un mi-temps, dans l'associatif, on a connu pire...) et la source est un vrai article de Lib. Mais quand notre brave journaliste ennemi des puissants nous explique qu'il ne faut pas confondre le brut et le net et que cet emploi n'est pas fictif, cela devient une fake news. Et le timing est videmment choquant et montre  l'vidence l'uvre d'officines. 
> 
> Imaginons deux secondes un scnario diffrent, qu'il s'agisse cette fois non pas de la fille d'un journaliste, mais de la femme d'un homme politique. Imaginons qu'il rponde, comme notre brave Edwy, que non, c'est bien un vrai boulot, que oui c'est une pratique lgale et autorise, et que quand on cite des chiffres, il ne faut pas confondre le brut et le net, on est bien d'accord que ce serait pareil, hein? Et on ne manquerait pas de remarquer, dans ce second cas, les hasards du calendrier, et l'incognito des sources (dans le cas de Plenel elles sont claires, ce qui montre que le secret des sources n'est peut tre pas aussi indispensable qu'on veut nous le dire...)
> 
> Par ailleurs, comme il semble clair que l'emploi de sa fille ne risque pas de rendre Plenel partial vis  vis de ses employeurs, on est bien d'accord qu'un politicien qui aurait conseill une socit d'assurances, ne serait pas partial vis  vis d'elle s'il tait lu? 
> 
> Et si on est bien d'accord que attaquer la fille pour salir le journal dirig par le pre est dj un procd dtestable", on admettra aussi qu'attaquer le conjoint pour salir le parti dont le pre est candidat ne l'est pas moins. Ah non? Pas du tout? Ca n'a rien  voir?
> 
> Francois


Pnlope a touche jusqu' "juste" le double de ce mi-temps qui te parais pourtant dj indcent.
Pnlope tait juste la femme de celui qui l'employait, et on parle pas des enfants, la c'est une mairie ( mais tu dois pouvoir prouver que Edwy a fait pression pour faire ce message  charge ? )
Et oui fakenews vu que la remarque de ddoumeche est au minimum biaise mais je dirais plutt fausse vu que ce poste et son emploi du temps est clair, c'est juste qu'il est assez bte pour reprendre des infos de sites merdiques.

En fait je ne vois strictement aucun rapport entre les deux affaires, juste de la rancur de ta part.
Surement cette mme rancur qui t'empche de rpondre aux questions qu'on te pose sur le sujet quelques posts avant  :;):

----------


## Grogro

Drle d'poque o toute la gauche se prononce pour un fort renforcement des forces de l'ordre, et o la droite veut poursuivre le dmantlement entam sous Sarkozy : http://www.la-croix.com/France/Polit...-08-1200823384

La droite contre la police, et Fillon une fois de plus compltement dconnect de la ralit. On aura tout vu. Mme Macaron le banquier gendre idal est capable de mesurer les enjeux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si j'ai bien compris, l'emploi existe bien, il s'agit bien d'un sympathique mi-temps associatif bien pay avec de l'argent public  (parce que 1685 net pour un mi-temps, dans l'associatif, on a connu pire...) et la source est un vrai article de Lib. Mais quand notre brave journaliste ennemi des puissants nous explique qu'il ne faut pas confondre le brut et le net et que cet emploi n'est pas fictif, cela devient une fake news. Et le timing est videmment choquant et montre  l'vidence l'uvre d'officines. 
> 
> Imaginons deux secondes un scnario diffrent, qu'il s'agisse cette fois non pas de la fille d'un journaliste, mais de la femme d'un homme politique. Imaginons qu'il rponde, comme notre brave Edwy, que non, c'est bien un vrai boulot, que oui c'est une pratique lgale et autorise, et que quand on cite des chiffres, il ne faut pas confondre le brut et le net, on est bien d'accord que ce serait pareil, hein? Et on ne manquerait pas de remarquer, dans ce second cas, les hasards du calendrier, et l'incognito des sources (dans le cas de Plenel elles sont claires, ce qui montre que le secret des sources n'est peut tre pas aussi indispensable qu'on veut nous le dire...)
> 
> Par ailleurs, comme il semble clair que l'emploi de sa fille ne risque pas de rendre Plenel partial vis  vis de ses employeurs, on est bien d'accord qu'un politicien qui aurait conseill une socit d'assurances, ne serait pas partial vis  vis d'elle s'il tait lu? 
> 
> Et si on est bien d'accord que attaquer la fille pour salir le journal dirig par le pre est dj un procd dtestable", on admettra aussi qu'attaquer le conjoint pour salir le parti dont le pre est candidat ne l'est pas moins. Ah non? Pas du tout? Ca n'a rien  voir?
> 
> Francois


Franois, 

Je pense que nous sommes l dans le mme contexte qu'il y a quelques annes o tu fustigeais Hollande d'avoir jou le Pre La Vertu et de se retrouver avec Cahuzac dans les pattes. Fillon se prend un revers aprs avoir jou du "On n'imagine pas De Gaulle mis en examen", pour liminer ses adversaires, clamant haut et fort pendant toute la campagne des primaires, que lui tait blanc comme neige. 

D'ailleurs quand il parle de "complot d'tat", je lui conseillerais plutt de regarder dans son camp, si la boule puante ne serait pas une petite vengeance de son ancien patron... 

Pour le reste, je pense qu'il est en train de faire prendre un trs gros risque  son parti, car je ne suis pas sr que ses excuses "sincres" suffisent  lui rallier les voix qu'il a perdu. Sa seule chance, je dirais, c'est que Bayrou se prsente et pique des voix  Macron...

----------


## Zirak

> Et si on est bien d'accord que attaquer la fille pour salir le journal dirig par le pre est dj un procd dtestable", on admettra aussi qu'attaquer le conjoint pour salir le parti dont le pre est candidat ne l'est pas moins. Ah non? Pas du tout? Ca n'a rien  voir?
> 
> Francois


Non cela n'a rien  voir,  moins que tu puisse dmontrer que Plenel a forc la mairie a embauch sa fille, et qu'il a lui-mme dcid du salaire et du reste ? 

Sinon je ne vois pas ce qu'il vient faire la dedans ?

D'ailleurs on attaque sa fille pour le salir lui, pas son journal.

Si on voulait rapprocher les deux affaires, au pire c'est la mairie qui serait  la place de Fillon, pas Plenel.

D'ailleurs mme si Pnlope a beaucoup "ramass", c'est essentiellement Fillon qu'on attaque, pas elle, et c'est son mari, pas son pre  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Pour le reste, je pense qu'il est en train de faire prendre un trs gros risque  son parti, car je ne suis pas sr que ses excuses "sincres" suffisent  lui rallier les voix qu'il a perdu.


Attends, il a une nouvelle stratgie gniale : si je ne suis pas prsent, mes voix iront au FN.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)D'ailleurs quand il parle de "complot d'tat", je lui conseillerais plutt de regarder dans son camp, si la boule puante ne serait pas une petite vengeance de son ancien patron... (.../...)


La rumeur Rachida Dati est crdible, mme si elle est impossible  prouver. Dati que Sarkozy avait impose, et que Fillon dtestait. Bon, il y a beaucoup d'autres possibilits, mais celle-ci me plait beaucoup.

----------


## Grogro

> La rumeur Rachida Dati est crdible, mme si elle est impossible  prouver. Dati que Sarkozy avait impose, et que Fillon dtestait. Bon, il y a beaucoup d'autres possibilits, mais celle-ci me plait beaucoup.


Ce serait pas d'ailleurs Sako qui avait foutu la Dati en cloque ?  ::whistle::

----------


## TallyHo

De toute faon Fillon sera lu et il y aura une forte contestation  la mode anti-Trump. Ne russissant pas  mater la rbellion des sans-dent, Fillon demandera de l'aide  son ami Poutine qui enverra des troupes russes. Devant l'invasion rouge, Mingolito s'expatriera dans un pays inconnu et on n'entendra plus jamais parl de lui, la rumeur dira qu'il s'est reconverti en tueur professionnel pour liminer la vermine communiste... Je vais peut-tre voter Fillon finalement...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Bon, il y a beaucoup d'autres possibilits, mais celle-ci me plait beaucoup.


C'est quand mme  Macron que profite le crime. Et c'est le candidat idal pour les industriels/patrons de presse.

----------


## fcharton2

> Je pense que nous sommes l dans le mme contexte qu'il y a quelques annes o tu fustigeais Hollande d'avoir jou le Pre La Vertu et de se retrouver avec Cahuzac dans les pattes. Fillon se prend un revers aprs avoir jou du "On n'imagine pas De Gaulle mis en examen", pour liminer ses adversaires, clamant haut et fort pendant toute la campagne des primaires, que lui tait blanc comme neige.


Ah, mais je suis d'accord. C'est mme la premire chose que je disais sur ce sujet. Fillon a voulu nous la jouer "lave plus blanc", alors qu'on ne lui demandait rien,  et se trouve pris  son propre pige. Et c'est ce qui rend ses explications (mme correctes) plus difficiles  accepter.

Maintenant, puisqu'on parle de preux chevaliers et de gardiens de la galaxie, tu conviendras que ce raisonnement s'applique de la mme manire  notre bon Edwy Plenel. Voici quelqu'un qui a fait de cette dnonciation des arrangements entre politiques son fond de commerce. Si tu le trouves, tu peux lire "la part d'ombre" o il dnonait, trs bien, cela chez Mitterand. Son attitude dans l'affaire Cahuzac est de mme nature. Il n'est donc pas tonnant qu'on le taquine sur sa fille, et je ne crois pas que sa rponse "ah mais c'tait lgal" et "c'est un complot" soit plus efficace que pour Fillon.

Alors videmment, le jugement des mdias sur l'un des leurs sera probablement plus clment. Le bnfice du doute, sera invoqu, comme la lgitimit de la fille (l'incomptence de la famille Fillon ne faisant, elle, aucun doute), les dcodeurs interviendront, sois en certain, avec un peu de chance on aura mme un petit dcryptage sur les officines fachosphriques  l'origine de ce lynchage. Bref, nos braves journalistes feront exactement ce qu'ils reprochent aux politiques...

Mais la question demeure: si demain, dans le cadre de la grande opration mains propres que certains sur ce forum semblent appeler de leurs vux, on demandait  toutes nos "personnes d'influence", journalistes, lus, patrons, lobbyistes, de nous parler de leurs revenus, de leurs frquentations amicales, du parcours de leurs proches, tu crois que les journalistes sortiraient la tte haute? Personnellement, je pense que si une telle opration avait lieu, les patrons apparatraient comme les moins pourris, simplement parce que ces sujets sont nettement plus surveills dans le priv que dans la sphre publique...

Francois

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce serait pas d'ailleurs Sako qui avait foutu la Dati en cloque ?


Non, mais a aurait pu(bon, aprs tri des innombrables pres possible, c'est tomb sur un hritier de casinos).

----------


## GrandFather

> Alors videmment, le jugement des mdias sur l'un des leurs sera probablement plus clment.


D'une part, tu t'avances un peu, Plenel est dtest dans la profession, il n'y a qu' voir ce que Mediapart s'est pris dans la tronche au dmarrage de l'affaire Cahuzac de la part des autres rdactions. D'autre part, depuis quand un esprit aussi critique et afft que le tien s'intresse aux vendetta dmarres depuis Facebook et Twitter ? Ah oui, c'est vrai, depuis que la presse  mainstream  s'est discrdite en accablant le pauvre Fillon avec ces horribles calomnies, on prend l'info o on peut...

Cette tentative des partisans de Fillon d'allumer un contre-feu est un brin maladroite, pas sr que a rende service  leur poulain.

----------


## Grogro

> D'une part, tu t'avances un peu, Plenel est dtest dans la profession, il n'y a qu' voir ce que Mediapart s'est pris dans la tronche au dmarrage de l'affaire Cahuzac de la part des autres rdactions.


Et surtout, depuis que Plenel (que j'excre viscralement par ailleurs),  l'poque o il tait  la tte de l'Immonde avec le combo Colombani-Minc, a refus de se prosterner devant Sarko comme le faisait le reste de la profession. Il a pay cher ce courage.

----------


## pmithrandir

> De ce qu'on en a vu ici, cette fois, a avait l'air assez violent, non ?


Mes amis y etaient avec leur fille de 2 mois.

Je n y suis plus(dommage, ca aurait ete sympa a vivre) mais les echos que j ai c est qq casseurs sur 500 000 personnes pacifiques et tranquilles.

Le plus impressionant, c est que tous les ans ces saloperies passent en plein hiver... et que ca ne dissuade jamais les roumains de manifester... (c est dailleur etonnant que les politiciens n essayent pas l ete quand ils sont tous en vacances a la mer...)

Autrement, le ministre de la justice vient de demissionner...

----------


## r0d

> je pense que si une telle opration avait lieu, les patrons apparatraient comme les moins pourris, simplement parce que ces sujets sont nettement plus surveills dans le priv que dans la sphre publique...


En vrit, ceux qui "apparatraient comme les moins pourris", ce sont les proltaires. Pas parce qu'ils sont plus honntes que les autres, mais parce qu'ils ont moins d'occasions de tricher.
Le justice est faite par les bourgeois, pour les bourgeois. Elle n'est pas que normative, elle est fortement performative: elle formalise la morale, certes, mais elle a aussi une forte influence sur elle. Ce n'est pas un hasard si 90% de la lgislation franaise concerne des questions de proprit.

Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que lorsqu'il s'agit de politique, il ne s'agit pas de juger un individu. Ni un patron (et vous savez comme je les dteste), ni un mdia (je les dteste peut-tre encore plus). Il s'agit du juger le contexte qui leur permet d'agir ainsi.

Je vous cause de a parce que a m'est apparu de faon limpide en rflchissant  l'affaire Fillon. Comme je le fais habituellement, dans ce genre de situation je tente de penser contre moi-mme, comme le conseille Nietzsche. C'est un exercice extrmement douloureux et complexe, et je ne prtends pas y parvenir. 
Je dteste Fillon, et pour moi la vertu d'honntet est absolument cardinale. Je ne voterai jamais pour un tricheur. Donc dans un premier temps, je me suis dit: "ces affaires sont une bonne chose, a fait un salaud de moins sur la liste des potentiels prsidents". Et puis je me suis souvenu d'un truc:

Il y a eu une courte priode  Athnes (je ne trouve plus les sources, a a dur quelques gnrations) o les gens votaient pour des sortes de programmes, et puis ceux qui allaient les appliquer taient tirs au sort. Il y avait une distinction trs claire entre le politique (le programme) et l'individuel (le fonctionnaire qui applique le programme). Et je me suis dit, du coup: Fillon est malhonnte, mais cela en fait-il un mauvais prsident?

J'ai ma rponse simpliste: il est malhonnte donc ce ne sera pas un bon prsident. Mais je vous avoue que je ne parviens pas rellement  me convaincre moi-mme. Alors je continue  rflchir. Et je crois que le nud du problme se trouve dans cette notion hraclitenne de _contexte_. Lorsqu'on parle politique, il ne faut pas rflchir en terme d'_individus_. Rflchir en terme d'_ide_ est dj mieux, mais a ne suffit pas, car contrairement  ce que pensaient les lumires et leurs pigones (je pense tout spcialement  Sartres), les ides ne sont pas universelles. Elles dpendent d'un contexte. "On ne se baigne jamais deux fois dans la mme eau", disait Hraclite. Une ide non plus.

Et dans le contexte actuel, il n'y a qu'un seul candidat qui peut inflchir la situation dans une pente positive. Dans le milieu, on l'appelle pp (rapport  ses initiales: P. P.).
Haters gonna hate.

----------


## Invit

> Il a pay cher ce courage.


Et au final c'est le PS qui le fout en redressement fiscal.




> Et dans le contexte actuel, il n'y a qu'un seul candidat qui peut inflchir la situation dans une pente positive. Dans le milieu, on l'appelle pp (rapport  ses initiales: P. P.).
> Haters gonna hate.


De toute faon c'est scientifique :

----------


## GrandFather

> Et dans le contexte actuel, il n'y a qu'un seul candidat qui peut inflchir la situation dans une pente positive. Dans le milieu, on l'appelle pp (rapport  ses initiales: P. P.).


Partir de Nietzsche, Sartre et Hraclite pour arriver  Poutou, a fait une sacre pente !  ::aie::

----------


## fcharton2

> Le justice est faite par les bourgeois, pour les bourgeois. Elle n'est pas que normative, elle est fortement performative: elle formalise la morale, certes, mais elle a aussi une forte influence sur elle. Ce n'est pas un hasard si 90% de la lgislation franaise concerne des questions de proprit.


Ca se voit assez bien dans la faon dont elle dfinit les facteurs aggravants ou les circonstances attnuantes. Si tu listes les phobies et autres facteurs aggravants retenus par la justice  un moment donn, tu as une assez bonne dfinition des attentes morales de la classe dominante. 




> Et je me suis dit, du coup: Fillon est malhonnte, mais cela en fait-il un mauvais prsident?


Je pense que ceci renvoie  ta remarque prcdente sur le caractre performatif de la justice. Dans l'absolu, on devrait rpondre non  cette question, voire, considrer qu'on ne peut exercer ce type de responsabilit sans tre un peu madr, et qu'un politicien trop honnte sera probablement un mauvais dirigeant. Je pense que ce raisonnement repose sur une certaine confiance dans les institutions, qui rsulte elle mme d'une vision statique de la socit. A Athnes, on demandait au dirigeant d'appliquer un programme dans le respect des institutions, juges bonnes et permanentes, et capables de protger la socit contre les drives de ses chefs. On cherchait un excutant, pas un rformateur.

Notre socit est obsde par le progrs, l'ide qu'elle doit changer et se rformer en permanence pour avancer. Dans ce contexte, le rle d'un prsident n'est pas d'appliquer son programme et de grer le pays, mais de "faire bouger les choses", de changer les rgles. Ca se voit assez bien avec les programmes de nos candidats :  ce stade, personne n'explique rellement ce qu'il compte faire au quotidien, en 2017 ou 2018, mais chacun y est all de sa petite utopie et de ses grandes ides, souvent  l'horizon 2030 ou au del, et tout ces politiciens de mtiers se revendiquent comme ennemis d'un systme qu'ils entendent rformer. 

Dans cette optique, un prsident n'est plus un excutant, mais une sorte de gourou, cens nous mener, malgr nous s'il le faut, vers l'avenir radieux et les lendemains qui chantent. Pour cette raison, il doit tre un "grand homme", un surhomme-light si tu veux, et sa valeur morale devient dterminante. Cette exigence est renforce par la socit du spectacle, qui privilgie l'apparence et adore le sentimentalisme. Un candidat doit non seulement bien prsenter mais aussi raconter une belle histoire (autant que possible avec des oursons au pelage trs doux et de toutes les couleurs, qui s'aiment sans discrimination et oeuvrent harmonieusement  la flicit commune). 

Tout ceci pousse  une surenchre morale, qui explique les proportions qu'a pris l'affaire Fillon, et vacue les sordides dtails que sont les programmes, les dbats idologiques (oursons et poneys mis  part), et la gestion des affaires. 

Ceci dit, je crois qu'on atteint actuellement le point o les choses vont vite devenir ridicules. D'abord parce que le dcalage entre la brutalit du monde rel et le discours sucr de la classe dirigeante, commence  se voir. Ensuite parce qu'il arrive un moment ou le concours de vertu se retourne contre les vertueux eux mme, et tourne au robespierrisme. Enfin parce que l'unanimit des mdias cache de plus en plus mal une classe de mcontents qui prennent ce discours  rebours, et qui votent Trump aux USA, et Marine (ou Daech) chez nous.




> Et dans le contexte actuel, il n'y a qu'un seul candidat qui peut inflchir la situation dans une pente positive. Dans le milieu, on l'appelle pp (rapport  ses initiales: P. P.).


Prends garde  tes surnoms: le seul pp que je connaisse est une grosse grenouille verte, qui veut faire l'Amrique grande encore. 
Et pour l'ducation des narines dlicates de Grandfather, on en trouve une dclinaison franaise, ici: https://twitter.com/FrDesouche.

Francois

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je crois qu'on en parle pas parce que c'est faux : 
> http://www.lesinrocks.com/2017/02/ne...plenel-repond/
> Tu t'es fait fake news 
> Un truc qui comme par hasard vient du camp Fillon qui accuse comme par hasard d'emploi fictif la fille comme par hasard du journal qui attaque Fillon sur ses emplois comme par hasard fictifs...


Ca, c'est juste ce que dit Plenel. Vas-tu croire un directeur de journal qui a eu un redressement fiscal ?

Pourtant attaquer la femme pour attaquer le candidat, c'est exactement ce qu'il fait. Un procd dgueulasse, un procd d'ordure, effectivement. Mais bon, pas d'tat d'mes, la vertu ne souffre d'aucun retard et il faut que les ttes tombent, afin que notre belle rpublique retrouve sa puret virginale.

J'ai donc vrifi et quoiqu'en dise cet expert es-mensonge, cela ne vient pas des Fillonistes... et 3000 brut n'ont jamais fait 1680 net, mais plutt 2300. 
C'est trange, la chose n'est pas claire, il voulait peut-tre dire 3000 net  ::weird::  :
http://www.liberation.fr/france/2016...litant_1461579

P.S : mme le trs atlantiste atlantico s'y met, choqu qu'il est du niveau de corruption... dans la presse : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/o...s-2960116.html

----------


## fcharton2

> J'ai donc vrifi et quoiqu'en dise cet expert es-mensonge, cela ne vient pas des Fillonistes... et 3000 brut n'ont jamais fait 1680 net, mais plutt 2300.


Note aussi que les mchants qui ont sorti cette affaire l'ont jou petit bras. Si elle travaille depuis 2016, et qu'elle touchait 3000 euros par mois, ils sont passs  ct de ce titre: "Une famille en or! Un temps partiel  30 000 euros, aux frais des parisiens, pour la fille d'Edwy Plenel". 

Non, mais c'est vrai que l 'aurait t dgueulasse, compltement pas dontologique, le genre de truc qu'on ne verra jamais dans la presse subventionne.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Maintenant, puisqu'on parle de preux chevaliers et de gardiens de la galaxie, tu conviendras que ce raisonnement s'applique de la mme manire  notre bon Edwy Plenel. ...


D'abord, rien ne nous dit que c'est Edwy qui a trouv le job de sa fille. Rien ne nous dit non plus qu'il a us d'un quelconque levier pour que sa fille obtienne cet emploi. Ensuite, on peut trouver le salaire trop lever, personnellement, je trouve qu'un patron payer 2 millions c'est trop, mais y a quand mme des conseils d'administration pour filer ce salaire  une personne... 

Ensuite, ce n'est pas Edwy qui embauche sa fille, c'est la mairie de Paris. A te lire, on pourrait se demander si les enfants des journalistes ont le droit d'tre salaris ?  ::aie::  
Dans ce cas, que dire du fils de qui devient le patron de la boite de papa ?  ::?: 

Et,  ce que je sache, Edwy n'a pas la prtention de gouverner le pays ? 

Enfin, les avocats de Fillon ont dmontr qu'il tait coupable. En effet, quand des avocats commencent  chercher des aiguilles dans les mottes de foin juridiques pour invalider une procdure, c'est qu'ils savent que leur protger est indfendable autrement.  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

Clairement la dmarche des avocats est une faute de communication grave. Quand tu en es rduit  chercher des vices de forme c'est que a ne sent pas trs bon sur le fond...

----------


## ManusDei

> En vrit, ceux qui "apparatraient comme les moins pourris", ce sont les proltaires. Pas parce qu'ils sont plus honntes que les autres, mais parce qu'ils ont moins d'occasions de tricher.


Je dirais plutt qu'ils trichent sur des petites sommes, parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de tricher sur plus.




> Fillon est malhonnte, mais cela en fait-il un mauvais prsident?


Mauvais prsident non, mais mauvais reprsentant oui. En 2017 on dcide de qui reprsentera le pays,  l'intrieur comme  l'extrieur. 
Est-ce qu'on veut que a soit un mec qui s'en est mis pleins les poches tout en fustigeant les "assists" ? Moi non.

PS : Dati a coll un procs  un patron de grande entreprise pour qu'il reconnaisse la paternit, en demandant un test de paternit. Donc Sarko peu probable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je dirais plutt qu'ils trichent sur des petites sommes, parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de tricher sur plus.


Personnellement j'ai l'impression que statistiquement les politiciens sont plus voleurs que les gens normaux.
Si tu prends 100 000 politiciens et que tu prends 100 000 proltaires j'ai la conviction que tu trouveras plus de profiteurs et de voleurs chez les politiciens.

Dj  la base ce sont des personnes qui n'ont pas voulu avoir un vrai travail  crer de la vraie valeur ajout.
C'est plus des types qui rvent d'tre fonctionnaires, mais pas le fonctionnaire utile le fonctionnaire parasite qui cumule 5 retraites et qui n'a strictement rien fait de bien de toute sa vie...

Gnralement les politiciens ne font pas parti du vrai peuple, ils font partie d'une superclasse.
Comme une caste.
C'est normalement que le peuple ne se sente reprsent par personne (mme pas par Poutou).

Plus ils sont haut dans la pyramide puis ils volent.
Un maire d'un petit village sera presque toujours moins corrompu qu'un ministre. (des exceptions peuvent exister)

----------


## fcharton2

> D'abord, rien ne nous dit que c'est Edwy qui a trouv le job de sa fille. Rien ne nous dit non plus qu'il a us d'un quelconque levier pour que sa fille obtienne cet emploi.


Rien ne le dit, mais avoue qu'embaucher, comme coordinateur d'un programme de la mairie de Paris, sur un sujet pas spcialement pointu, quelqu'un qui habite Berlin, c'est quand mme un peu curieux. Et quand cette personne se trouve tre la fille d'un journaliste connu pour dnoncer ce genre de conflit d'intrt chez les autres, et que le poste est assez bien pay par de l'argent public, reconnais que cela fait sourire...




> Ensuite, ce n'est pas Edwy qui embauche sa fille, c'est la mairie de Paris. A te lire, on pourrait se demander si les enfants des journalistes ont le droit d'tre salaris ?


Ils en ont le droit, exactement comme les parlementaires ont le droit de faire travailler leurs proches, ou un ancien premier ministre de travailler pour un groupe priv (AXA). Tout ce que je dis, c'est que quand on dnonce les compromissions supposes des politiques, avec comme argument des "chacun comprendra que...", il faut tre cohrent, et que sur ce coup, Plenel ne l'est pas.

Et puis, srieusement, on ne lui interdit pas de travailler. Si sa fille est, comme il le dit, une experte reconnue, elle doit certainement avoir la possibilit de se trouver un boulot plus prs de chez elle, et qui ne soit pas financ par la mairie de paris...




> Dans ce cas, que dire du fils de qui devient le patron de la boite de papa ?


Sur ce point, il y a deux cas qu'il faut distinguer. Si papa est un simple salari, c'est tout aussi choquant. Si papa est propritaire de la boite, on est dans une situation patrimoniale et a devient au contraire assez logique, ou alors, il faut abolir l'hritage (je sais que certains le rclament, mais a me fait doucement rigoler).




> Et,  ce que je sache, Edwy n'a pas la prtention de gouverner le pays ?


Non, mais il est capable de faire tomber un ministre, ou un candidat, sur la base de sources qu'il a le droit de garder anonymes. Il parait logique qu'il y ait, en change de ce droit peu commun, des responsabilits supplmentaires.




> Enfin, les avocats de Fillon ont dmontr qu'il tait coupable. En effet, quand des avocats commencent  chercher des aiguilles dans les mottes de foin juridiques pour invalider une procdure, c'est qu'ils savent que leur protger est indfendable autrement.


Je pense que face au tribunal mdiatique Fillon est de toutes faons coupable. On l'a vu avec Sarko: mme relax par la justice, ce qui reste de ces affaires, c'est toujours "c'est pas net". Dans ce contexte, s'en prendre  la justice, pour dmontrer l'absurdit de la procdure, me parait au contraire assez logique. Je conviens que ce n'est pas trs sain pour un politique de s'en prendre aux institutions, mais note que c'est ce que font pas mal de bien-pensants  longueur de journe (tout le monde dteste la police, s'pas?)

Francois

----------


## r0d

Moi ce qui me drange dans cette campagne c'est qui n'y a aucun candidat ( part mon P.P.)  pointer du doigt le problme conomique principal: comment un tat peut fonctionner lorsque 1% de la population possde plus de 50% de la richesse?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moi ce qui me drange dans cette campagne c'est qui n'y a aucun candidat  pointer du doigt le problme conomique principal


La plupart des candidats sont potes avec les 1%.
Ils pensent que c'est important que les riches patrons soient content, sinon ils risqueraient de quitter le pays.
Je crois qu'une partie des impts que les riches paient leur sont redonn par la suite.

Normalement plus tu gagnes plus le pourcentage que tu donnes est lev.
En ralit c'est pas a.
Quand Roosevelt taxait les hauts-revenus  91%
En 1941 aux USA les riches payaient des impts apparemment.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Rien ne le dit, mais avoue qu'embaucher, comme coordinateur d'un programme de la mairie de Paris, sur un sujet pas spcialement pointu, quelqu'un qui habite Berlin, c'est quand mme un peu curieux. Et quand cette personne se trouve tre la fille d'un journaliste connu pour dnoncer ce genre de conflit d'intrt chez les autres, et que le poste est assez bien pay par de l'argent public, reconnais que cela fait sourire...
> Francois


Curieux ? 10 ans dans la lutte contre le SIDA, a bosse pour SOS , COMEDE. Mais  part a c'est vrai que c'est curieux, on se demande vraiment pourquoi elle.  ::roll:: 
http://www.comitedesfamilles.net/nos...-y-a-un-besoin

Tu te pose la mme question pour le fils de Fillon qui tait loin d'tre avocat du haut de ces 22 ans ? Ou la c'est diffrent car bon c'est le candidat que tu soutiens, du coup c'est anti-dmocratique de le dire ?

----------


## fcharton2

> Curieux ? 10 ans dans la lutte contre le SIDA, a boss pour SOS , COMEDE. Mais  part a c'est vrai que c'est curieux, on se demande vraiment pourquoi elle. 
> http://www.comitedesfamilles.net/nos...-y-a-un-besoin
> 
> Tu te pose la mme question pour le fils de Fillon qui tait loin d'tre avocat du haut de ces 22 ans ? Ou la c'est diffrent car bon c'est le candidat que tu soutiens, du coup c'est anti-dmocratique de le dire ?


Non, je dis que c'est exactement la mme question. Et que si l'on considre que ce n'est pas bien dans le cas de Fillon ou de je ne sais quel conseiller qu'on recase une veille d'lection, on est en droit de la poser pour la fille d'Edwy Plenel. 

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Moi ce qui me drange dans cette campagne c'est qui n'y a aucun candidat ( part mon P.P.)  pointer du doigt le problme conomique principal: comment un tat peut fonctionner lorsque 1% de la population possde plus de 50% de la richesse?


Il n'est pas (encore ?) candidat mais Bayrou le fait galement, dans son bouquin comme dans l'mission de Ruquier ce week-end.
Plus exactement il dit "8 personnes dans le monde possdent,  elles seules, autant que 3 milliards et demi d'tres humains sur la terre" (et c'est un problme).


PS : 2 messages sur Bayrou en 10 minutes, je vais devoir arrter je vais finir par ressembler  deuche.

----------


## ManusDei

> Rien ne le dit, mais avoue qu'embaucher, comme coordinateur d'un programme de la mairie de Paris, sur un sujet pas spcialement pointu, quelqu'un qui habite Berlin, c'est quand mme un peu curieux. Et quand cette personne se trouve tre la fille d'un journaliste connu pour dnoncer ce genre de conflit d'intrt chez les autres, et que le poste est assez bien pay par de l'argent public, reconnais que cela fait sourire...


Ce n'est pas curieux, c'est du favoritisme. C'est moche, mais si elle fait le boulot ce n'est pas un emploi fictif (contrairement  l'affaire Fillon).
Attention, je ne dis pas qu'elle et son pre sont propres, je dis qu'ils ont du caca sur les doigts l o Fillon en a jusqu'au coude.

----------


## GPPro

> Moi ce qui me drange dans cette campagne c'est qui n'y a aucun candidat ( part mon P.P.)  pointer du doigt le problme conomique principal: comment un tat peut fonctionner lorsque 1% de la population possde plus de 50% de la richesse?


Enfin, a c'est une consquence, pas une cause des problmes. Certes s'en prendre aux riches a fait bander les pauvres, mais le vrai problme est plutt dans comment ces riches peuvent devenir aussi riche et comment ils en abusent.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Non, je dis que c'est exactement la mme question. Et que si l'on considre que ce n'est pas bien pour Fillon, ou de je ne sais quel conseiller qu'on recase une veille d'lection, on est en droit de poser la mme question pour la fille d'Edwy Plenel. 
> 
> Francois


Franchement tu es d'une mauvaise foi hallucinante.
Strictement rien ne te permet de trouver trange ce poste. Elle a le CV qui correspond tout  fait au poste, ne travail pas du tout dans l'ombre, a un mi temps li a sa situation gographique et n'a strictement aucun lien avec le travail de son pre.

Si on prend l'exemple du fil Fillon c'est tout l'inverse, il n'avait pas le CV pour faire ce pourquoi officiellement ( enfin selon les dire de celui qui l'a embauch ) il a t embauch, son travail est compltement dans l'ombre et in-traable, il tait sens tre tudiant, et son salaire tait bas sur aucune exprience pro.

Et tu oses comparer ? Srieusement ?

----------


## Invit

> Ca, c'est juste ce que dit Plenel. Vas-tu croire un directeur de journal qui a eu un redressement fiscal ?


C'est vrai qu'entre un directeur de journal et une rumeur lance depuis les trfonds de la fachosphre, j'hsite. Au passage, ce n'est pas Plenel mais Mediapart qui est redress. Et il est redress parce qu'il a eu l'audace de se considrer comme un organe de presse et a donc pay la TVA correspondante. Mais visiblement pour le lgislateur soit on fait de la presse, soit on fait du web. Pas les deux.




> On l'a vu avec Sarko: mme relax par la justice


Sarko est actuellement mis en examen et renvoy en correctionnelle.




> Ils en ont le droit, exactement comme les parlementaires ont le droit de faire travailler leurs proches


Oui, par contre on a toujours pas le droit de cumuler deux temps pleins, comme sa femme en tant que collaboratrice parlementaire et son truc chez la femme  Giesbert. Ou sa fille qui faisait en plus de ses tudes un stage d'avocat  3000 et tait galement collaboratrice  3000 et quelques.

Sinon pendant que Mme Fillon tait assistante du supplant de son mari, la vraie collaboratrice tait paye avec les miettes de l'enveloppe, soit environ 900.




> Je conviens que ce n'est pas trs sain pour un politique de s'en prendre aux institutions


C'est surtout qu'il y a quelques jours il voulait que la justice aille vite pour tre blanchi et l tout d'un coup le parquet n'est pas lgitime.
Ceci sur le fond il n'a pas tort : comme nous le rappelle la CEDH, le ministre public ne respecte pas vraiment le principe de sparation des pouvoirs. Si seulement Fillon avait t au pouvoir, il aurait pu changer a...




> Plus exactement il dit "8 personnes dans le monde possdent,  elles seules, autant que 3 milliards et demi d'tres humains sur la terre" (et c'est un problme).


Oh. Il est donc pour le fait de prendre aux riches et donner aux pauvres ?

----------


## fcharton2

> Ce n'est pas curieux, c'est du favoritisme. C'est moche, mais si elle fait le boulot ce n'est pas un emploi fictif (contrairement  l'affaire Fillon). Attention, je ne dis pas qu'elle et son pre sont propres, je dis qu'ils ont du caca sur les doigts l o Fillon en a jusqu'au coude.


Je suis d'accord que ce n'est probablement pas un emploi fictif (a se pourrait, remarque, si je devais confier  la fille d'un ami politique une sincure rmunratrice, un poste de coordinatrice ou de charge de mission sur un sujet li  ses comptences serait mon premier choix, mais il n'y a aucune raison de le supposer ici). 

Mais  ce stade, les emplois de la famille Fillon ne le sont pas non plus, c'est le principe de la prsomption d'innocence. Et je suis de plus en plus convaincu que la justice va avoir un mal fou  prouver le caractre fictif de ces emplois, parce que, comme "coordinateur" ou "charg de mission", "assistant parlementaire" est un poste qui peut recouvrir toutes sortes de missions difficilement traables, et que dans ce genre de situation, en droit, le doute profite  l'accus. Je pense que nos bons journalistes justiciers le savent, et que c'est pour cela qu'ils en font des tonnes. 

Dit autrement, et pour reprendre ton image, les Plenel ont moins de caca sur les mains que les Fillon, mais ce caca n'est pas judiciaire, mais mdiatique. Et c'est prcisment ce qui me pose problme.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Rien ne le dit, mais avoue qu'embaucher, comme coordinateur d'un programme de la mairie de Paris, sur un sujet pas spcialement pointu, quelqu'un qui habite Berlin, c'est quand mme un peu curieux. Et quand cette personne se trouve tre la fille d'un journaliste connu pour dnoncer ce genre de conflit d'intrt chez les autres, et que le poste est assez bien pay par de l'argent public, reconnais que cela fait sourire...


Ce n'est pas une tudiante (elle a 34 ans), elle a de l'exprience dans la mission qui lui est confi, elle a travaill dans le tissu associatif que la marie de Paris cible par cette action. A part le fait qu'elle habite  Berlin, je ne vois pas ce qui est surprenant. Mme le salaire ne surprend pas, on vit dans un monde ou un psychologue sans autre diplme qu'un voyage initiatique en Inde gagne d'avantage qu'un mdecin...  ::roll::  
Bref, on est dans le contre-feu rat typique d'une classe politique aux abois.



> Ils en ont le droit, exactement comme les parlementaires ont le droit de faire travailler leurs proches, ou un ancien premier ministre de travailler pour un groupe priv (AXA). Tout ce que je dis, c'est que quand on dnonce les compromissions supposes des politiques, avec comme argument des "chacun comprendra que...", il faut tre cohrent, et que sur ce coup, Plenel ne l'est pas.


J'ai du mal  te suivre. Pour moi, il y a une diffrence entre un dput qui vote des lois et qui en mme temps fait du lobbying pour ses clients, et un journaliste qui a une fille qui travaille  la Mairie de Paris... 
Pour l'embauche de Mme Fillon, c'est un autre problme. C'est effectivement lgal, si le travail est effectif. Pareil pour ses enfants. Mais, les salaires exorbitants qu'ont touch Maman Fillon et ses deux petits, pour des boulots ... que personne, mme pas Mme Fillon qui dclare dans les journaux de son pays d'origine n'avoir jamais travaill pour son mari, n'ont pu tablir clairement.
Encore, si dans le programme de Fillon, il y avait une indemnit de 6000 de l'tat pour les conjoints restant  la maison en soutien de celui qui a un travail, on comprendrait qu'il a expriment la chose et qu'il veut la gnraliser. Pareil s'il avait prvu une aide de 4000 aux tudiants qui font un p'tit boulot pendant leurs tudes. Mais, Fillon, c'est le gars qui veut faire travailler plus en gagnant moins, qui veut favoriser les assurances au dtriment de la Scu. 




> Et puis, srieusement, on ne lui interdit pas de travailler. Si sa fille est, comme il le dit, une experte reconnue, elle doit certainement avoir la possibilit de se trouver un boulot plus prs de chez elle, et qui ne soit pas financ par la mairie de paris...


Moi, personnellement, si la Mairie de Berlin me propose un contrat bien pay, je ne suis pas sur de refus...




> Sur ce point, il y a deux cas qu'il faut distinguer. Si papa est un simple salari, c'est tout aussi choquant. Si papa est propritaire de la boite, on est dans une situation patrimoniale et a devient au contraire assez logique, ou alors, il faut abolir l'hritage (je sais que certains le rclament, mais a me fait doucement rigoler).


Tu me permettras de penser qu'il n'y a rien de logique dans le fait qu'une personne puisse tre le propritaire d'autres personnes...




> Non, mais il est capable de faire tomber un ministre, ou un candidat, sur la base de sources qu'il a le droit de garder anonymes. Il parait logique qu'il y ait, en change de ce droit peu commun, des responsabilits supplmentaires.


Sa seule responsabilit est de vrifier que ce qu'il dit est fond avant de le publier. C'est  la fois sa responsabilit mais aussi sa crdibilit. 
Ce n'est pas Plenel, pour le coup, qui a rvl l'affaire Fillon, mais le Canard enchain. Et, jusqu' preuve du contraire, ce n'tait pas infond. 
Les dfenseurs de Fillon taient tout contents de Mdiapart, quand ils ont sorti l'affaire Cahuzac...  :;): 



> Je pense que face au tribunal mdiatique Fillon est de toutes faons coupable. On l'a vu avec Sarko: mme relax par la justice, ce qui reste de ces affaires, c'est toujours "c'est pas net". Dans ce contexte, s'en prendre  la justice, pour dmontrer l'absurdit de la procdure, me parait au contraire assez logique. Je conviens que ce n'est pas trs sain pour un politique de s'en prendre aux institutions, mais note que c'est ce que font pas mal de bien-pensants  longueur de journe (tout le monde dteste la police, s'pas?)


Je crois, que comme tout ceux qui sont pris la main dans le sac, on ressort le couplet du "tribunal mdiatique", et c'est une erreur.
Les mdias publient des faits. La justice elle fait avec les moyens qu'elle a, moyens qui lui sont donns par les lgislateurs. Et ces derniers ont mis de jolis garde fou pour se protger. 
Je suis contre l'appellation "tribunal mdiatique", car ce ne sont pas les mdias qui jugent, dans ce cas, mais les lecteurs. Sarko et ses avocats ont eu beau multiplier les "vices de procdures", les lecteurs ont jug qu'il tait mouill dans trop d'affaires pour avoir les mains propres. 

Ce que montre l'affaire Fillon, c'est qu'une parti de la classe politique vit compltement en dehors de la ralit des gens qu'ils sont senss reprsenter. Et c'est ce qui sera reproch  Fillon en fin de compte. a ne veut pas dire que les autres sont mieux, mais, lui s'est fait prendre. S'il avait eu le moindre bon sens, il aurait dmissionn, LR se serait trouv un autre challenger et on aurait oubli l'affaire Fillon. L, il va trainer a comme un boulet pendant toute la campagne, et, s'il est lu, pendant tout son mandat, s'il n'est pas lu, je suis certain que ceux qui le dfendent aujourd'hui le lui reprocheront le soir mme de la dfaite...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ensuite, ce n'est pas Edwy qui embauche sa fille, c'est la mairie de Paris. A te lire, on pourrait se demander si les enfants des journalistes ont le droit d'tre salaris ?  
> Dans ce cas, que dire du fils de qui devient le patron de la boite de papa ? 
> 
> Et,  ce que je sache, Edwy n'a pas la prtention de gouverner le pays ? 
> 
> Enfin, les avocats de Fillon ont dmontr qu'il tait coupable. En effet, quand des avocats commencent  chercher des aiguilles dans les mottes de foin juridiques pour invalider une procdure, c'est qu'ils savent que leur protger est indfendable autrement.


Ou que dire des femmes et enfants d'agriculteurs et de commerants qui travaillent dans l'entreprise familiale.

Mais Edwy qui fait embaucher sa fille dans un emploi fictif c'est grave. Car soit le procureur de l'inquisition est lui-mme irrprochable, soit toute cette cabale anti-corruption n'a aucun sens. Que sait-on des rapports d'Edwy et de madame Hidalgo, et des petits arrangements entre eux ? qui nous dit que cette trange histoire de mi-temps ne cache pas d'autres avantages acquis, comme un ou deux logements gratuits comme il est de bon ton  la mairie de Paris  ::weird:: .
Et ce alors que Les franais meurent de froid dans la rue.

La rpublique de la vertu ne souffre point de contradictions et d'obstacles comme de la prsomption d'innocence.

Ensuite invalider une procdure est le moyen le plus rapide pour clturer une enqute, ce point n'est nullement une dmonstration de culpabilit _per se_. Crois que les centaines voir milliers d'invalidation de procdures chaque annes soient uniquement prononcs contre des coupables ? dans ce cas, il faut interdire l'invalidation, et mme le respect de la procdure.




> Moi ce qui me drange dans cette campagne c'est qui n'y a aucun candidat ( part mon P.P.)  pointer du doigt le problme conomique principal: comment un tat peut fonctionner lorsque 1% de la population possde plus de 50% de la richesse?


Mais cela fonctionne trs bien, par contre aucun des candidats  part FF ne pointe du doigt le vrai problme,  savoir comment le systme peut fonctionner avec saisie de 60% des richesses produites par l'tat et ses affilis.

----------


## Invit

> Tu me permettras de penser qu'il n'y a rien de logique dans le fait qu'une personne puisse tre le propritaire d'autres personnes...


a t'a fait du bien de t'loigner du forum quelques temps, on dirait presque que t'es redevenu de gauche  ::mrgreen:: 




> Mais  ce stade, les emplois de la famille Fillon ne le sont pas non plus, c'est le principe de la prsomption d'innocence. Et je suis de plus en plus convaincu que la justice va avoir un mal fou  prouver le caractre fictif de ces emplois, parce que, comme "coordinateur" ou "charg de mission", "assistant parlementaire" est un poste qui peut recouvrir toutes sortes de missions difficilement traables, et que dans ce genre de situation, en droit, le doute profite  l'accus. Je pense que nos bons journalistes justiciers le savent, et que c'est pour cela qu'ils en font des tonnes.


Pourtant la justice a bien russi  le faire dans le cas de l'affaire des emplois fictifs de Paris, appele galement "affaire des chargs de mission de la ville de Paris".

La prsomption d'innocence ne dispense pas la dfense d'apporter des lments... pour sa dfense. C'est un jeu de ping pong : la police va dire qu'ils n'ont trouv aucune trace de travail effectif (en regardant les agendas, en interrogeant des tmoins...), maintenant c'est au tour de la dfense. Si la dfense n'a aucune lment pour contre attaquer, c'est cuit. Au exemple : pourquoi vous n'aviez pas de badge ? Je travaillais en circonscription. Mais vous habitiez  Paris  ce moment l.
Il y a donc bien un moment o la dfense doit apporter des preuves.
En parlant de tmoin, faut pas oublier que le principal est Mme Fillon. Quelle personne qui travaille vraiment dirait ce qu'elle a dit en interview ?

Et puis faut arrter de dire que c'est des lments difficilement traables. On parle de plus de 15 ans de soit-disant boulot. Prends n'importe quel assistant parlementaire, tu trouveras bien un mail, un coup de fil, un agenda, un tmoin... Toi-mme tu mets des guillemets  ces postes... tu sais trs bien que c'est justement le qualificatif de poste idal pour filer une sincure  un copain. Un charg de mission qui ne laisse aucune trace, pas un rapport, rien, a me semble correspondre assez bien  la dfinition d'emploi fictif.
Je pense que si on dit que c'est des boulots difficilement traables, c'est juste qu'on s'est malheureusement habitu  cet tat de fait.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais l c'est grave, car soit le procureur de l'inquisition est lui-mme irrprochable, soit toute cette cabale anti-corruption n'a aucun sens. Que sait-on des rapports d'Edwy et de madame Hidalgo, et des petits arrangements entre eux ? qui nous dit que cette trange histoire de mi-temps ne cache pas d'autres avantages acquis, comme un ou deux logements gratuits comme il est de bon ton  la mairie de Paris .
> Et ce alors que Les franais meurent de froid dans la rue.


Soit tu as des preuves de ce que tu avances, soit c'est de la diffamation pure et simple. 




> Ensuite invalider une procdure est le moyen le plus rapide pour clturer une enqute, ce point n'est nullement une dmonstration de culpabilit _per se_. Crois que les centaines voir milliers d'invalidation de procdures chaque annes soient uniquement prononcs contre des coupables ? dans ce cas, il faut interdire l'invalidation, et mme le respect de la procdure.


Ben, quand tu as un premier discours, de l'accus, qui demande  ce que la justice aille vite, il est tonnant que, l'tau se resserrant, les avocats de cette mme personne mette des btons dans les roues de la justice. S'il voulait vraiment que a aille vite, il fallait laisser faire la justice, non ?  :;): 



> Mais cela fonctionne trs bien, par contre aucun des candidats  part FF ne pointe du doigt le vrai problme,  savoir comment le systme peut fonctionner avec saisie de 60% des richesses produites par l'tat et ses affilis.


Mais, si l'tat ne prend pas 60% des richesses du pays, qui va payer sa femme et ses enfants ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## virginieh

> Mais cela fonctionne trs bien, par contre aucun des candidats  part FF ne pointe du doigt le vrai problme,  savoir comment le systme peut fonctionner avec saisie de 60% des richesses produites par l'tat et ses affilis.


Vu la rpartition actuelle des richesses et le fait que l'etat est la seule institution qui redistribue un peu en aides mais surtout en education, sant et protection, et le nombre de problmes actuelles, je me demanderait surtout comment on peut immaginer que le systeme pourrait ne pas s'effondrer sans les richesses qui sont redistribues par l'etat

----------


## Grogro

> Mais, si l'tat ne prend pas 60% des richesses du pays, qui va payer sa femme et ses enfants ?


Au passage, c'est totalement faux. Les prlvements obligatoires se sont mont  environ 45,5% du PIB en 2016. Cela n'en reste pas moins un des taux les plus levs au monde. Les dpenses publiques, elles, sont redescendues  environ 55% du PIB aprs avoir littralement explos pendant les 10 annes de droite (ben oui, fallait bien engraisser les oligarques proches du pouvoir politique, surtout quand les mmes oligarques contrlent le pouvoir mdiatique).

----------


## Invit

> Les prlvements obligatoires se sont mont  environ 45,5% du PIB en 2016.


Une question en passant : est-ce que les 45,5 % sont le pourcentage du PIB rellement prlev, ou c'est le calcul de ce qui serait normalement prlev selon les diffrents taux de prlvement obligatoires ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'y a pas de problme principal. (si tu rgles un gros problme a ne va pas magicalement tout rparer)
Il y a des centaines de choses qui ne vont pas dans la gestion du pays.
La stratgie, l'idologie ne va pas.

Rien n'est fait pour que les choses s'amliorent.
Nous sommes en crise, les riches s'enrichissent, la classe moyenne disparat dans la classe infrieur, etc...
Bon dj quitter l'UE supprimerait normment de problmes.
Aprs on aurait de nouveau problmes qui serait plus facile  grer et tout les autres problmes qui n'ont pas rapport avec l'UE. (l'UE c'est pas 100% de nos problmes, mais une grosse partie quand mme)

Le monde s'enfonce dans la crise, l'UE s'enfonce dans la crise.
 cause de la mondialisation quand quelque chose tombe tout est attir dans sa chute.
Par exemple si une banque fait faillite, a fait Domino et les autres banques tombent aussi. (vivement que a arrive, parce que c'est bien sympa 5 minutes de sauver les banques, mais quand on voit ce qu'elles font avec l'argent...)
Une banque c'est le genre  faire un prt  un type qui ne pourra pas rembourser et parier sur le fait qu'il y aura un dfaut de paiement.
En bourse on peut parier sur tout.

Il faudrait une nouvelle monnaie, une banque national, l'tat pourrait s'emprunter  taux 0 (pas dintrt de dette).
Les franais devraient acheter des bons du trsor franais et de l'or ou de l'argent si ils peuvent.
On devrait se dbarrasser de nos dollars et de nos yens parce que a vaut moins que les billets de Monopoly, vu qu'ils en impriment  l'infini.

Et il faut faciliter l'administration, toutes les dmarches doivent tre simplifi, voir quasi automatis.
Il faut faire payer les grosses entreprises et les riches et faire moins payer les petites entreprises.
Une entreprise d'une personne devrait tre aid pour employer d'autres personnes.

----------


## GrandFather

> Et je suis de plus en plus convaincu que la justice va avoir un mal fou  prouver le caractre fictif de ces emplois, parce que, comme "coordinateur" ou "charg de mission", "assistant parlementaire" est un poste qui peut recouvrir toutes sortes de missions difficilement traables, et que dans ce genre de situation, en droit, le doute profite  l'accus.


Difficilement traable, tu m'tonnes, surtout quand celle qui est cens l'exercer affirme elle-mme qu'elle ne l'a jamais t... Les conseillers de Fillon ont l'air, eux, moins convaincu que toi ; sinon, ils laisseraient la procdure actuelle suivre son cours, plutt que de tenter une manoeuvre dilatoire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Soit tu as des preuves de ce que tu avances, soit c'est de la diffamation pure et simple. 
> 
> Ben, quand tu as un premier discours, de l'accus, qui demande  ce que la justice aille vite, il est tonnant que, l'tau se resserrant, les avocats de cette mme personne mette des btons dans les roues de la justice. S'il voulait vraiment que a aille vite, il fallait laisser faire la justice, non ? 
> 
> Mais, si l'tat ne prend pas 60% des richesses du pays, qui va payer sa femme et ses enfants ?


Tu ne sais pas faire la diffrence entre une hypothse et une affirmation ?

La justice qui va vite, je n'ai jamais vu cela... sauf justement dans ce cas o le parquet se saisi lui mme de l'affaire  la minute de la sortie du Canard. Mais vu qu'il n'est pas comptent, autant demander immdiatement le vice de forme sinon les rageux se plaindront de mauvaise foi que l'argent public ait t gaspill par les Fillons.

Si l'tat ne prend pas 60% du PIB, qui va payer les billet de train Paris-Berlin de la princesse, si tant est qu'elle vienne rgulirement  Paris

----------


## fcharton2

> Une question en passant : est-ce que les 45,5 % sont le pourcentage du PIB rellement prlev, ou c'est le calcul de ce qui serait normalement prlev selon les diffrents taux de prlvement obligatoires ?


Ce sont des montants effectivement perus par l'Etat, les collectivits territoriales et la scurit sociale. Le budget en donne des montants prvisionnels, mais le chiffre dfinitif provient de la comptabilit nationale. Note que cela n'inclut pas que les impts directs et les cotisations sociales (il y a toutes sortes de taxes qui entrent dans le total), mais que ce n'est pas non plus l'ensemble des taxes: on ne compte que ce qui finance les administrations publiques. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Ce sont des montants effectivement perus par l'Etat, les collectivits territoriales et la scurit sociale. Le budget en donne des montants prvisionnels, mais le chiffre dfinitif provient de la comptabilit nationale. Note que cela n'inclut pas que les impts directs et les cotisations sociales (il y a toutes sortes de taxes qui entrent dans le total), mais que ce n'est pas non plus l'ensemble des taxes: on ne compte que ce qui finance les administrations publiques. 
> 
> Francois


Merci !  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> La justice qui va vite, je n'ai jamais vu cela


Tous les jours en fait, a s'appelle mme la comparution immdiate. Tu peux prendre 10 ou 20 ans fermes trs vite, avec un avocat qui dcouvre ton dossier le jour mme.

----------


## fcharton2

> Au passage, c'est totalement faux. Les prlvements obligatoires se sont mont  environ 45,5% du PIB en 2016. Cela n'en reste pas moins un des taux les plus levs au monde. Les dpenses publiques, elles, sont redescendues  environ 55% du PIB aprs avoir littralement explos pendant les 10 annes de droite (ben oui, fallait bien engraisser les oligarques proches du pouvoir politique, surtout quand les mmes oligarques contrlent le pouvoir mdiatique).


C'est beau, on dirait du Sapin... Dans la ralit, les dpenses publiques sont globalement stables autour de 55% depuis une quinzaine d'annes. Elles taient  54% en 2003,  56 en 2012, et sont restes  ce niveau pendant tout le quinquennat. Sur le long terme, il y a effectivement une tendance  la hausse, mais elle tient essentiellement  la progression des dpenses sociale, qui rsulte du vieillissement de la population. 

Ensuite, ce pourcentage (et son volution) est trompeur car depuis plusieurs dcennies l'Etat privatise toutes sortes de dpenses (les investissements lourds notamment) au travers de PPP (partenariats publics privs) de dlgations de service public ou d'autres montages financiers. Les concessions autoroutires en sont un exemple caricatural, l'enseignement priv sous contrat est un autre bon exemple (dans certaines rgions l'tat se repose sur le priv pour les ouvertures de classes, ce qui lui pargne les investissements d'infrastructure qui vont avec).

Il est difficile de connatre le montant total de ces dpenses publiques privatises, mais il me parait certain que si on les incluait, on serait nettement au dessus des 60% dont parlait Jon. 

Francois

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est vrai qu'entre un directeur de journal et une rumeur lance depuis les trfonds de la fachosphre, j'hsite. Au passage, ce n'est pas Plenel mais Mediapart qui est redress. Et il est redress parce qu'il a eu l'audace de se considrer comme un organe de presse et a donc pay la TVA correspondante. Mais visiblement pour le lgislateur soit on fait de la presse, soit on fait du web. Pas les deux.


Quelle rumeur ? Prtends-tu que libration est un journal d'extrme-droite ? ce genre d'insinuations est extrmement grave.
Plenel n'est pas directeur de publication de mdiapart, et prsident de la socit ditrice ? je rappelle pourtant que le directeur de publication est la personne pnalement responsable (article 6 du code de la presse).

La nuance est bien pratique ceci dit, il va falloir que les dputs montent des socits anonymes pour se protger judiciairement.

_Dura lex, sed lex_




> Tous les jours en fait, a s'appelle mme la comparution immdiate. Tu peux prendre 10 ou 20 ans fermes trs vite, avec un avocat qui dcouvre ton dossier le jour mme.


Merci de ne pas me citer hors contexte en supprimant la partie de la phrase qui t'arrange




> Au passage, c'est totalement faux. Les prlvements obligatoires se sont mont  environ 45,5% du PIB en 2016. Cela n'en reste pas moins un des taux les plus levs au monde. Les dpenses publiques, elles, sont redescendues  environ 55% du PIB aprs avoir littralement explos pendant les 10 annes de droite (ben oui, fallait bien engraisser les oligarques proches du pouvoir politique, surtout quand les mmes oligarques contrlent le pouvoir mdiatique).


Les montants prlevs n'ont pas changs, on est toujours autour de 60% ce qui est le taux donc parlait la presse. Ce sont juste les parties comptabilises qui ont changs, mthode sapin pour rduire la fiscalit, tout comme les radiations de masse sont la mthode Hollande pour faire baisser le chmage. Mais je n'ai pas eu mes UV en sciences occultes donc ne sait pas quand cela a t chang.

----------


## Grogro

> Les montants prlevs n'ont pas changs, on est toujours autour de 60% ce qui est le taux donc parlait la presse. Ce sont juste les parties comptabilises qui ont changs, mthode sapin pour rduire la fiscalit, tout comme les radiations de masse sont la mthode Hollande pour faire baisser le chmage. Mais je n'ai pas eu mes UV en sciences occultes donc ne sait pas quand cela a t chang.


Ca ne m'tonnerait pas du tout que le taux de 45% soit faux, par divers artifices de cavalerie budgtaire ou les mcanismes de transferts d'argent public vers le priv dont parle fcharton. Mais je demande quand mme les sources.

----------


## fcharton2

> Pourtant la justice a bien russi  le faire dans le cas de l'affaire des emplois fictifs de Paris, appele galement "affaire des chargs de mission de la ville de Paris".


Ca n'a pas grand chose  voir. Dans cette affaire, les emplois taient rels, ce qui tait fictif, c'tait l'employeur: la mairie payait une secrtaire, ou un chauffeur, qui effectuait un travail rel, mais pas au bnfice de la mairie. Il s'agissait donc, pour la justice, non pas de prouver que la secrtaire ou le chauffeur faisait un "vrai travail" mais que ce travail ne bnficiait pas  la ville. 

En y repensant, j'ai l'impression que toutes les affaires d'emploi fictif portent sur ce genre de situation, o des personnes sont salaries par une structure mais travaillent pour une autre. L'affaire Pnlope est compltement diffrente: on lui reproche, en fait, d'avoir t paye  ne rien faire. Je pense que cela va tre plus difficile  prouver (sans parler de la jurisprudence rigolote qu'on pourrait en tirer...)




> Il y a donc bien un moment o la dfense doit apporter des preuves.


Je pense que les Fillon ont commenc  le faire. Le problme, c'est qu'il faut aussi des preuves pour tayer l'accusation, qu'il est difficile de prouver un "non travail", et qu'en fin de compte, si les preuves sont faibles de part et d'autre, on se retrouve dans une situation parole contre parole, o le doute profite  l'accus. 




> Les conseillers de Fillon ont l'air, eux, moins convaincu que toi ; sinon, ils laisseraient la procdure actuelle suivre son cours, plutt que de tenter une manoeuvre dilatoire.


Je ne pense pas. En fait, leur stratgie est assez classique. Obtenir un classement sans suite est le moyen le plus sr de gagner une affaire. On commence donc par tenter d'y mettre fin avant qu'elle ne commence, en rpondant  la justice. Si a ne suffit pas, on regarde la lgitimit de la procdure, et s'il y a une faille, on s'y engouffre. Je pense qu'ils ont jug qu'ils avaient leurs chances, vu que les faits reprochs concernent son activit de dput.  

Egalement, a me parait assez adapt  la ligne de dfense que Fillon semble s'tre choisie. Il ne semble pas vouloir sortir, proteste de sa bonne foi, et dnonce ( raison selon moi) un acharnement mdiatique. Dans cette optique, attaquer un parquet dont la neutralit a souvent t mise en cause, et une justice qui a parfois montr qu'elle avait une conception lastique du secret de l'instruction, me parait logique. 

C'est bien sr trs dangereux, parce que si cela dure un peu, et que l'affaire s'enlise, ce qui en restera ce n'est pas juste que les politiques sont pourris, mais aussi les juges, et les mdias. Et je ne crois pas que la dmocratie en sortira renforce.

C'est ce que je rpte depuis le dbut.

Francois

----------


## TallyHo

> Tous les jours en fait, a s'appelle mme la comparution immdiate. Tu peux prendre 10 ou 20 ans fermes trs vite, avec un avocat qui dcouvre ton dossier le jour mme.


La comparution immdiate est pour des faits qui sont assez vidents et c'est le prvenu qui accepte ou pas de comparatre immdiatement. Ensuite, la justice est longue dans le sens "dossier cltur", c'est  dire quand tu as puis toutes les voies de recours. Ca peut durer des annes et des annes...




> Il est difficile de connatre le montant total de ces dpenses publiques privatises, mais il me parait certain que si on les incluait, on serait nettement au dessus des 60% dont parlait Jon.


D'ailleurs tu t'en aperois quand tu es  ton compte...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est bien sr trs dangereux, parce que si cela dure un peu, et que l'affaire s'enlise, ce qui en restera ce n'est pas juste que les politiques sont pourris, mais aussi les juges, et les mdias. Et je ne crois pas que la dmocratie en sortira renforce.
> 
> C'est ce que je rpte depuis le dbut.
> 
> Francois


Le mal est fait pour les politiques. Les mdias n'ont pas grand-chose  craindre, en fait. Ils ont fait leur boulot. La justice peut tre clabousse si tout a fait pshiiiit (pour paraphraser un autre honnte politicien de droite), l'opinion publique pensera qu'il y a connivence, justice  deux vitesses, etc... Et la classe politique aura une fois de plus donner l'image d'une classe  part, au-dessus de la justice, d'un microcosme litiste, compltement dtach de la vie relle. 


Tiens un truc en passant, si Fillon est limin au 1er tour de l'lection, mis en examen et qui sait : condamner (oui je sais, mais on a le droit de rver d'une vraie justice, non ?), quel sera le prochain nom du parti ? Aprs le RPR, qui a du changer de nom  cause des trop nombreuses casseroles qu'il trainait, a devenait inaudible, on a eu l'UMP. UMP qui a du changer de nom  cause, encore et toujours des affaires. a sentait tellement mauvais qu'il fallait nettoyer. Aujourd'hui, c'est Les Rpublicains (c'est con d'avoir pris ce nom au moment o aux USA le reprsentant de ces Rpublicains est D. Trump, mais bon, quand a veut pas...). 
Je pense que s'ils veulent avoir un nom qu'ils puissent garder, ils devraient choisir "Les Magouilleurs". a annonce clairement le projet !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> quel sera le prochain nom du parti ?


Il n'y a pas de quoi changer le nom du parti...
Sarkozy avait 34 scandales pire que le salaire de Penelope avant que l'UMP ne soit renomm.
Bon cela dit je ne suis pas fan du mot "Rpublicain".

Par contre le PS va mourir et un nouveau parti "progressiste" va natre.

----------


## Invit

> Quelle rumeur ? Prtends-tu que libration est un journal d'extrme-droite ? ce genre d'insinuations est extrmement grave.


C'est pas Lib qui a sorti que la fille Plenel occupait un emploi fictif  la mairie de Paris tout en vivant  Berlin. Dans une interview, Lib disait que ses revenus taient de 3000. C'est la fachosphre qui a dit que ces 3000 venaient de la mairie de Paris (alors que c'est l'ensemble de ses revenus) et qui a sous entendu que comme elle vivait  Berlin, elle ne pouvait pas bosser sur un projet pour Paris (alors que internet, l'avion, tout a).




> La comparution immdiate est pour des faits qui sont assez vidents et c'est le prvenu qui accepte ou pas de comparatre immdiatement. Ensuite, la justice est longue dans le sens "dossier cltur", c'est  dire quand tu as puis toutes les voies de recours. Ca peut durer des annes et des annes...


Non, c'est le procureur.
https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F32129
Si les faits sont vidents, pourquoi s'embte-t-on avec un procs ?
Par exemple moi je dis que c'est vident que que Mme Fillon ne travaillait pas, vu qu'elle l'a dit en interview. Hop pas de juge, pas de procs !

----------


## r0d

> Mais cela fonctionne trs bien


Ha. a fait combien de dcades que tu n'as pas mis le nez dehors?
Parce que pour les classes privilgies, a fonctionne bien, en effet. Par contre pour une partie de plus en plus importante des pauvres et de la classe moyenne, a commence  devenir rellement insupportable.




> [...] le vrai problme,  savoir comment le systme peut fonctionner avec saisie de 60% des richesses produites par l'tat et ses affilis.


Quel que soit le chiffre, l'argent "saisi" par l'tat n'est pas perdu. D'une faon ou d'une autre, il revient dans l'conomie relle; sous forme de salaires (fonctionnaires), retraites, travaux publics, aides diverses et varies. A un espilon prs videmment, lorsque les fonctionnaires se sucrent au passage.
Alors que l'argent "saisi" par les 1% sort quasi-intgralement de l'conomie relle, soit dans les circuits financiers (qui n'aident plus les entreprises), soit dans les paradis fiscaux divers et varis.

----------


## ManusDei

> Oh. Il est donc pour le fait de prendre aux riches et donner aux pauvres ?


Non, ou du moins pas directement. Je suis en train de lire son dernier bouquin, il revient (comme  d'hab)  l'ducation et l'ascenceur social, voulant rinvestir dans l'ducation pour que tout le monde ait en effet une chance (et pas seulement les enfants d'ingnieurs), en s'attaquant galement aux divers passe-droits dont certains bnficient. De fait on limite la capacit des riches  en faire bnficier indment  leurs enfants, et aidant les autres  s'enrichir. Je rsume en quelques lignes ce que Bayrou crit sur plusieurs pages/paragraphes.




> Mais  ce stade, les emplois de la famille Fillon ne le sont pas non plus, c'est le principe de la prsomption d'innocence. Et je suis de plus en plus convaincu que la justice va avoir un mal fou  prouver le caractre fictif de ces emplois, parce que, comme "coordinateur" ou "charg de mission", "assistant parlementaire" est un poste qui peut recouvrir toutes sortes de missions difficilement traables, et que dans ce genre de situation, en droit, le doute profite  l'accus. Je pense que nos bons journalistes justiciers le savent, et que c'est pour cela qu'ils en font des tonnes.


Une remarque faite par je sais plus qui dans un autre post, il est facile de prouver qu'on bosse, il doit y avoir (surtout maintenant dans le cas de la fille Plenel) des mails, des compte-rendus de runion, des runions o elle tait prsente ainsi que des billets d'avion pour le trajet.

Dans le cas d'une assistante parlementaire, il devrait bien y avoir des traces de son travail mme si les mails taient quasi-inexistants  l'poque o elle aurait commenc.
Mais oui, le caractre non-fictif d'un poste est bien plus facile  prouver que le caractre fictif.

----------


## TallyHo

> Non, c'est le procureur.
> https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F32129


Non... Le Procureur propose, le prvenu dispose... Mme lien :




> Le procureur renvoie le prvenu devant le tribunal immdiatement aprs sa garde  vue.
> [...]
> Le prvenu peut refuser d'tre jug le jour mme ou aprs une dtention provisoire s'il souhaite prparer sa dfense.





> Si les faits sont vidents, pourquoi s'embte-t-on avec un procs ?


Parce que chaque personne a le droit  une dfense et un procs... Qu'est ce que la constitution peut nous faire chier quand mme...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

> Et je me suis dit, du coup: Fillon est malhonnte, mais cela en fait-il un mauvais prsident?
> 
> J'ai ma rponse simpliste: il est malhonnte donc ce ne sera pas un bon prsident. Mais je vous avoue que je ne parviens pas rellement  me convaincre moi-mme. Alors je continue  rflchir. Et je crois que le nud du problme se trouve dans cette notion hraclitenne de _contexte_. Lorsqu'on parle politique, il ne faut pas rflchir en terme d'_individus_. Rflchir en terme d'_ide_ est dj mieux, mais a ne suffit pas, car contrairement  ce que pensaient les lumires et leurs pigones (je pense tout spcialement  Sartres), les ides ne sont pas universelles. Elles dpendent d'un contexte. "On ne se baigne jamais deux fois dans la mme eau", disait Hraclite. Une ide non plus.


Je me suis pos la mme question.

Qu'est-ce qui fait un "bon prsident", dans le contexte trs monarchique et de forte personnalisation du pouvoir de la Vme rpublique, dans une conjoncture mondiale fortement turbulente et imprvisible ?

----------


## Invit

> Dans le cas d'une assistante parlementaire, il devrait bien y avoir des traces de son travail mme si les mails taient quasi-inexistants  l'poque o elle aurait commenc.


Et a fini en 2013 (juste au moment o une loi a oblig les parlementaires  dvoiler le nom de leurs collaborateurs, c'est fou le hasard). Mon grand-pre qui a ft ses 85 ans la semaine dernire avait dj envoy des mails depuis longtemps  cette date.

----------


## souviron34

> Qu'est-ce qui fait un "bon prsident", dans le contexte trs monarchique et de forte personnalisation du pouvoir de la Vme rpublique, dans une conjoncture mondiale fortement turbulente et imprvisible ?


J'oserai dire la mme chose qui fait un bon monarque  :;): 

Avoir une vraie vision du futur de son pays, sans particulirement d'idologie, avoir  coeur la satisfaction du bien-tre de la majorit de ses citoyens et la prise en compte des plus dmunis, de telle manire que cela vite tout mouvement de colre intense du style rvolte, donc un mode de paix sociale juste, magnanime et quitable, et, du coup (_au vu des moyens modernes_) tablir et diffuser une vision positive et entranante, porteuse d'esprance raliste et de rassemblement... 


Sans doute tout le contraire de ce qu'on entend ici ou l, des visions idalistes ou arc-boutes sur des idologies... et de plus  "petite vue"... ou au contraire utopiques... avec des "ennemis" intrieurs dlocaliss (_la finance, les patrons, les fonctionnaires..._)


Un objectif central : vivre en paix et le plus optimiste possible...

Et revenir  une base o on peut tre en dsaccord d'ides sans que cela soit une haine... et donc discuter.. sur tous les sujets possibles.... avec tous...

----------


## TallyHo

> Un objectif central : vivre en paix et le plus optimiste possible...
> 
> Et revenir  une base o on peut tre en dsaccord d'ides sans que cela soit une haine... et donc discuter.. sur tous les sujets possibles.... avec tous...


Ce n'est pas pour demain... On a t aux gens la possibilit de rflchir et de s'exprimer sereinement en exacerbant l'motion, le jugement htif  un instant T et une certaine dictature de la pense. Tout cela donne une socit chaotique, dphase et dpourvue de bon sens. Et si tu veux prendre du recul, revenir  des principes plus mesurs et quitables ou penser par toi-mme, le systme te crache  la gueule. Encore qu'il te crache  la gueule n'est pas trs grave au final, ce qui l'est c'est quand les gens suivent et adhrent  cette drive et la socit se divise.

Sans attaquer ou penser  des membres en particulier, quand je lis que les mdias sont un pouvoir dmocratique qui serait un bras judiciaire ou salvateur pour le peuple, comment est dfendu le Dcodex qui est juge et partie, que le rappel des principes rpublicains se fait moinsser, qu'on se demande  quoi a sert de faire un procs pour des faits  priori vidents, etc..., les gens ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils valident et alimentent le chaos et le braquage contre la rpublique et la dmocratie (pour le peu qu'il nous en reste...).

Avec tout a, je me dis qu'on est trs loin de ton dsir de discussion ouverte car on se dirige plutt vers une socit arbitraire. Ca fait quelques mois que je suis sur cette partie du forum et, peu de temps aprs, un sondage est apparu comme quoi que 33% des gens sont favorables ou plutt favorables  un rgime autoritaire. Je pensais que c'tait un sondage bullshit, pas tant que a en fait...

----------


## Mat.M

> Avoir une vraie vision du futur de son pays, sans particulirement d'idologie,


le Vox Populi parle alors coutons le Vox Populi... ::mrgreen:: 
comment la France et donc le chef de l'Etat qui la dirige peut-il avoir une vision future de son pays avec 2000milliards de dette ?  :8O: 
Sans compter le dficit de la balance commerciale; on importe plus de produits notamment des machins hitech made in asie, que l'on exporte.
Une balance commerciale en dficit c'est un pays qui ne peut pas se suffire  lui-mme ce qui contribue  engendrer du chmage...
 ::pastaper:: 



> avoir  coeur la satisfaction du bien-tre de la majorit de ses citoyens


ce n'est pas au chef de l'Etat d'tre derrire chacun des individus en France ils ne sont pas assez responsables la preuve le nombre de morts sur la route ne fait qu'augmenter..



> au vu des moyens modernes tablir et diffuser une vision positive et entranante


la vision positive des choses l aussi a ne vient pas du gouvernement et de la puissance publique...
a vient de la socit du consumrisme qui s'est substitue au modle politique qui tait en vigueur jusqu' prsent (bref le modle rpublicain ), faudrait peut-tre rgler sa montre  l'heure..

la socit du consumrisme ( je vais pas jouer les Baudrillard de service) c'est faire croire aux citoyens que le bohneur et le sens existentiel  passe par acheter et consommer  outrance ( quitte  s'endetter) , le numrique en tant l'extremum jamais atteint de toute l'histoire de l'humanit , savoir conditionner les individus pour qu'ils consomment  ::aie:: 

d'ailleurs si vous tes informaticien senior vous n'tes pas dans les critres des entreprises et des SSII...la philosophie du"gros machin" qu'est  le monde environnant _Mainstream_ c'est qu'il faut stimuler le renouvellement , l'achat compulsif  ::aie:: 



> avec des "ennemis" intrieurs dlocaliss (_la finance, les patrons, les fonctionnaires..._)


a je suppose que c'est une allusion aux dclarations de Hollande lorsqu'il affirmait que "mon ennemi c'est la Finance" ..et  cette poque suite  la crise financire je me demande si la France a frl la catastrophe avec des taux d'intrts trop levs et intrts  rembourser levs sur la dette, les emprunts toxiques ( de Natixis si ma mmoire est bonne)
Donc faudrait peut-tre garder les pieds sur terre..

----------


## TallyHo

Je crois que le message de Souviron tait plutt dans une optique philosophique on va dire plutt que conomique... Il parle de rassemblement, malheureusement a semble impossible car les politiciens jouent le jeu de la division pour mieux rgner. Si tout va bien et que tout le monde s'entend, ils ne servent plus  grand chose. C'est comme les syndicats, j'ai toujours dit que leur intrt n'est pas que les salaris et les patrons se fassent des bisous sinon leur "business" tombe. La stratgie de l'ennemi dsign pour fdrer des gens autour de soi est vieille comme le monde...

----------


## ManusDei

> Et a fini en 2013 (juste au moment o une loi a oblig les parlementaires  dvoiler le nom de leurs collaborateurs, c'est fou le hasard). Mon grand-pre qui a ft ses 85 ans la semaine dernire avait dj envoy des mails depuis longtemps  cette date.


Il y a quelques mois j'ai entendu parler d'un snateur qu'on pouvait contacter par tlphone ou par courrier. Le mail il ne connat pas  ::):  (mais oui, je suppose que c'est de plus en plus rare)

----------


## Hizin

J'ajoute mon exprience personnel : pour avoir tent  plusieurs reprises de contacter mes snateurs et dputs pour certaines lois que je juge liberticides, j'ai t surpris de tomber la moiti du temps sur des botes e-mails pleines (donc message de retour automatique "votre message n'a pu tre dlivr, la messagerie est pleine"), ou d'apprendre, plus tard, que cet(te) lu(e) n'utilise absolument pas les e-mails, et ne relve pas cette bote e-mail.
L'ordre est de 3 pour 7.

----------


## TallyHo

> J'ajoute mon exprience personnel : pour avoir tent  plusieurs reprises de contacter mes snateurs et dputs pour certaines lois que je juge liberticides, j'ai t surpris de tomber la moiti du temps sur des botes e-mails pleines (donc message de retour automatique "votre message n'a pu tre dlivr, la messagerie est pleine"), ou d'apprendre, plus tard, que cet(te) lu(e) n'utilise absolument pas les e-mails, et ne relve pas cette bote e-mail.


Soit ils ou elles ne savent pas que l'Assemble ou le Snat leur offre un mail... Soit ils ou elles n'ont plus de budget pour se payer un assistant. Emploi fictif ou secrtaire, il faut choisir  ::mrgreen:: 

Srieusement, les mails publics des lus sont souvent de la faade pour se conformer aux directives donnes pour faciliter la communication entre le citoyen et les institutions / politiques. D'o le fait que les boites soient pleines, des messages automatiques ou des rponses bateaux. Dans la pratique, ils ont un mail confidentiel qu'ils donnent  leur "cercle", voire un 2me mail priv pour les contacts du type journaliste et ces mails sont souvent cachs dans les services d'annuaire.

----------


## ManusDei

Je crois que tu leur supposes des connaissances et des comptences qu'ils n'ont pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

Non mais ce ne sont pas eux qui grent les annuaires... Je n'ai pas prcis mais mon propos tait par rapport aux administrations donc ils ont des techs info. En tout cas, de ce que j'ai connu, j'ai constat a.

Pour revenir au propos de Souviron, certes ce serait bien mais il ne faut pas oublier que le pouvoir joue avec les oppositions et qu'il se verrouille. Donc une personne qui voudrait l'ouvrir est immdiatement exclue, stigmatise et insulte.

On en a eu l'exemple avec le Gnral Soubelet, ancien n3 de la Gendarmerie mut dans les iles aprs ses dclarations  l'AN, puis une nouvelle fois sanctionn en perdant son poste dans les iles sous les insultes de certains politiciens, aprs la publication de son livre coup de gueule.

A partir de l et vu le comportement des reprsentants politiques / associatifs / syndicaux / etc..., il n'est pas tonnant que ces jugements de valeurs, htifs et/ou sous le coup de l'motion sans aucune forme de discernement dteignent sur la socit...

----------


## souviron34

> a je suppose que c'est une allusion aux dclarations de Hollande lorsqu'il affirmait que "mon ennemi c'est la Finance" ...
> Donc faudrait peut-tre garder les pieds sur terre..


 ::roll::  :8O:  

Faudrait peut-tre lire avant de foncer tte baisse....

Quand je parlais "fonctionnaires" par exemple c'tait par rapport  Fillon...

Quant au reste du message, je suppose que tu as t juste allum par ce passage que tu as pris pour tre du anti-FH... Enfin, c'est ce que je prfre croire...  ::roll:: 







> Je crois que le message de Souviron tait plutt dans une optique philosophique on va dire plutt que conomique...





> Pour revenir au propos de Souviron, certes ce serait bien mais il ne faut pas oublier que le pouvoir joue avec les oppositions et qu'il se verrouille.





> Donc faudrait peut-tre garder les pieds sur terre..


Je rpondais  ceci :




> Qu'est-ce qui fait un "bon prsident", dans le contexte trs monarchique et de forte personnalisation du pouvoir de la Vme rpublique, dans une conjoncture mondiale fortement turbulente et imprvisible ?


Et je maintiens ma rponse  ::D:

----------


## TallyHo

J'ai compris que tu ne voulais pas d'idologie et trouver un rassemblement  travers un bon politicien.

Mais c'est impossible puisqu'ils jouent justement sur les divisions pour maintenir leur pouvoir. Imagine que demain on vit dans un monde idal o il n'y a plus de chmage, de contestation sociale et un consensus national. Dj a voudrait dire que les partis politiques n'auraient plus lieu d'tre, les syndicats aussi, etc... Est ce que tu crois qu'ils vont accepter a ?

Les "lites" ont tout intrt  garder les divisions et mme les problmes pour maintenir une certaine tension qui lgitime leur position d'homme ou de femme providentiels. Et gare  ceux qui l'ouvriront comme je disais  travers mon exemple plus haut (et il y en a d'autres assez peu mdiatiss).

----------


## Mat.M

> Il parle de rassemblement, malheureusement a semble impossible car les politiciens jouent le jeu de la division pour mieux rgner.


diviser pour mieux rgner je suis bien d'accord...mais les hommes politiques je m'en fiche un peu c'est pas a qui va m'empcher de manger des crpes au champignon ce soir  ::aie:: .
Et en tant que demandeur d'emploi c'est pas eux qui embauchent que je sache.

Ensuite c'est dment comment on dclenche des comportements moutonniers dans notre socit...il y a des opposants anti-Fillon sur l'le de la Runion,dans son fief de la Sarthe.
Un petit rien a prend vite des proportions et les mdias ne se privent pas pour jeter de l'huile sur le feu.

Que l'on soit contre Fillon et crier "tous pourris" d'accord mais est-ce qu'il a t  condamn , est-ce qu'il y a eu une dcision de justice  l'encontre du candidat des Rpublicains  :8O:  ?  Candidat pour lequel je n'ai pas d'intrt particulier je n'ai pas d'opinion politique, c'est simplement une vision analytique



> Mais c'est impossible puisqu'ils jouent justement sur les divisions pour maintenir leur pouvoir. Imagine que demain on vit dans un monde idal o il n'y a plus de chmage, de contestation sociale et un consensus national. Dj a voudrait dire que les partis politiques n'auraient plus lieu d'tre, les syndicats aussi, etc... Est ce que tu crois qu'ils vont accepter a ?


un pays o tout le monde s'entend  peu prs bien c'est la Suisse par exemple.
Ensuite n'exagrons pas, que la France connait des troubles sociaux ce n'est ni dans l'intrt des hommes politiques ni dans l'intrt du pays , a cote cher d'un point de vue conomique

----------


## TallyHo

Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est ce que je disais quelques messages au-dessus, on arrive dans une socit de l'emporte-pice. Et le plus grave, c'est que les gens suivent inconsciemment la plupart du temps, ils reproduisent les schmas sociaux des "reprsentants" ou des "lites". On est presque sur le terrain sociologique dans ce genre de discussions, on pourrait en parler des heures.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est ce que je disais quelques messages au-dessus.


ah ok autant pour moi faut dire que a fait plus de 1100 pages de discussion  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> ah ok autant pour moi faut dire que a fait plus de 1100 pages de discussion


Comme quoi qu'il y a du pain sur la planche... Il faudrait envoyer le lien aux politiciens  ::):

----------


## Zirak

http://www.lejdd.fr/Politique/Affair...569#xtor=CS1-3

----------


## TallyHo

> http://www.lejdd.fr/Politique/Affair...569#xtor=CS1-3


C'est dmenti par le Parquet apparemment : http://www.leparisien.fr/elections/p...17-6673980.php

Le JDD est bon pour tre blacklist par le Decodex...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est dmenti par le Parquet apparemment : http://www.leparisien.fr/elections/p...17-6673980.php
> 
> Le JDD est bon pour tre blacklist par le Decodex...



Le parquet dment les dates si j'ai bien suivi ton article, pas forcment les poursuites. ^^

----------


## Grogro

L'Immonde, champions du monde : http://www.les-crises.fr/le-monde-ba...des-fake-news/

L'arroseur arros ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> L'Immonde, champions du monde : http://www.les-crises.fr/le-monde-ba...des-fake-news/
> 
> L'arroseur arros ?


Haha, oui mais si c'est pour prouver que les fake existent, y'a le droit, c'est une dmarche scientifique  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

> L'Immonde, champions du monde : http://www.les-crises.fr/le-monde-ba...des-fake-news/
> 
> L'arroseur arros ?


Tu devrais poster le lien sur le sujet du Deconnex, a en ferait une magnifique conclusion  ::ptdr::

----------


## fcharton2

> Haha, oui mais si c'est pour prouver que les fake existent, y'a le droit, c'est une dmarche scientifique


Pour ceux qui ne s'en souviennent pas: quand c'est bien fait, le fake  fins ducatives, cela ressemble  a ( l'poque, cela avait dj fait chouiner Wikipedia). 
http://www.laviemoderne.net/malices/...-pourri-le-web

Sur ce coup, je me demande qui est l'arroseur, et qui est l'arros. Au fond, ce que montre cette affaire, c'est que l'explication, mille fois rpte, selon laquelle, comme Wikipdia s'auto-corrige, le fait qu'elle soit rdige par des amateurs n'est pas gnant, n'est pas tout  fait satisfaisante. 

On voit ici que sur un petit fait d'un petit article, l'auto-correction ne se fait pas. Pour la petite histoire, j'ai une exprience similaire (mais conforme  la charte Wikipdia) en cours... 

En 2013, j'avais repr sur un autre "petit article" (mais portant sur un personnage nettement plus important que Lophane, et jug d'importance leve par le "comit ditorial"), une grosse erreur (confusion de deux sources historiques, distantes de plus de 500 ans, et lien vers la mauvaise). Je suis intervenu sur la discussion de l'article, pour donner l'explication et les rfrences prcises qui vont avec. Prs de quatre ans plus tard, mon commentaire dans la discussion est toujours l, l'erreur dans la page d'origine aussi... 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Pour ceux qui ne s'en souviennent pas: quand c'est bien fait, le fake  fins ducatives, cela ressemble  a ( l'poque, cela avait dj fait chouiner Wikipedia). 
> 
> http://www.laviemoderne.net/malices/...-pourri-le-web
> 
> Francois





> Sur 65 lves de Premire, 51 lves - soit plus des trois-quart - ont recopi  des degrs divers ce quils trouvaient sur internet, sans recouper ou vrifier les informations ou rflchir un tant soit peu aux lments danalyses trouvs, croyaient-ils, au hasard du net.


C'est lourd de sens sur ce que l'on attend des lves (ou ce que les lves pensent que l'on attend d'eux).
Parenthse  part, Wikipdia a bien raison. Pour la petite histoire, quand j'tais tudiante en Master de traduction, il tait de notorit publique que Wikipdia ne disait que de la merde puisque c'tait collaboratif, tout comme les sites canadiens puisqu'ils sont en avance sur la terminologie. Au final, j'avais utilis presque exclusivement Wikipdia (je vrifiais simplement la section "sources") et des sites canadiens pour prsenter mon travail dans le domaine de la simulation spatiale. Mme qualit de travail finale, 900 % de temps pass en moins. Wikipdia a t bien plus utilis en Master de traduction  partir de ce moment.  ::mouarf::  Wikipdia a eu bien raison de miser sur la collaboration, et a encore plus raison de ne pas laisser les gens qui ne prennent pas la plate-forme au srieux faire n'importe quoi.

----------


## GrandFather

> L'Immonde, champions du monde : http://www.les-crises.fr/le-monde-ba...des-fake-news/
> 
> L'arroseur arros ?


Srieux, les-crises.fr... S'il y a besoin d'une source de gif anims, a peut le faire, mais pour ce qui est d'une critique objective et argumente des mdias, je ne vois pas comment on peut trouver son compte sur ce blog. Le type est furax de voir figurer son site dans le Decodex, ce qui peut se comprendre, et son billet transpire la mauvaise foi revancharde. Si vous voulez vous faire votre propre ide sur l'affaire, commencez par lire l'explication qu'en donne l'auteur des faits : http://passeurdesciences.blog.lemond...sur-wikipedia/

----------


## TallyHo

Et a change quoi ? Le journaliste du Monde cre lui-mme le problme, a n'a rien de "scientifique"... C'est comme si je te disais que je veux tester un mdoc contre le sida et que j'injecte le virus aux patients sains au lieu de prendre ceux qui sont dj malades... Ou comme si je voulais observer le harclement sur le net et que je cre un faux compte FB pour emmerder le monde et crer artificiellement des cas pratiques au lieu d'tudier des cas rels.

Quand on regarde les raisons invoques par le Decodex, on a franchement envie de rire... Je prends un exemple qui me semble significatif avec le site rt.com, voila ce qu'ils en disent pour le mettre orange :




> Une chane de tlvision associe  un site d'information, finance par le pouvoir russe, cre en 2005 dans le but de donner une image plus favorable de Vladimir Poutine  l'tranger. Ce mdia peut prsenter des enqutes de qualit, mais prsente le biais de toujours relayer des informations favorables  Moscou.


Par contre, Al Jazeera financ par le Qatar est en vert... Pour le biais voqu, j'ai envie de dire que c'est un peu pareil pour tous les mdias, ils ont des tendances. On ne va pas voir L'Humanit militer pour Fillon ou Le Pen.

Un autre constat amusant, l'outil ne valide mme pas certains sites dont il se sert pour valider. C'est le cas de Conspiracy Watch qui leur sert de sources de validation. Site auto-proclam expert en conspiration au passage mais a n'a pas l'air de les gner... Par contre, un blogger poil  gratter reconnu par ses pairs, a saque.

Alors je ne dfends pas tel ou tel mdia mais Decodex n'est clairement pas fiable et objectif si tant est qu'on prte une crdibilit  un outil juge et partie. De toute faon, le Decodex est mis sur la sellette, mme par la profession. Et pour cause... Ils savent trs bien qu'ils ne sont pas irrprochables, que l'erreur est possible et qu'ils sont orients politiquement parlant.

Pour le blog les-crises.fr, c'est bien de critiquer un article et de s'arrter  son design pour juger la qualit du contenu mais as tu regard les soutiens de l'auteur : https://www.les-crises.fr/merci-aux-...celin-moreira/ ? Comme tu peux le constater, que des charlots et des conspirationnistes...  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

Oui, oui, de la part d'un merdia officiel, gouvernemental, et ultra subventionn, qui a accumul les fake news les plus grossires au cours des dernires annes.  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  

Sinon :

----------


## Ryu2000

J'aime beaucoup l'image que tu as partag Grogro.
Si Macron est lu nous regretterons trs vite Hollande.

Le Dcodex n'a strictement aucun sens, en quoi Le Monde et BuzzFeed sont lgitime pour juger de ce qui doit tre considr vrai ou pas ?
Ils ne sont pas neutre et ce n'est pas leur job d'attaquer les mdias indpendant qui sont plus libre que les mdias traditionnaux.
Ce qui drange le plus le Dcodex ce sont les vrais news qui ne vont pas dans le sens de la propagande officielle.
Il il y a HoaxBuster qui existe depuis longtemps et qui est beaucoup mieux.
Le Dcodex va dire qu'un site ne vrifie pas ses sources, si dans un seul article, il y a un seul lien, que le Dcodex pense peut tre  tord tre une fake news...

Mais ici ce n'est pas le bon topic pour en parler.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Oui, oui, de la part d'un merdia officiel, gouvernemental, et ultra subventionn, qui a accumul les fake news les plus grossires au cours des dernires annes.


Alors soit tu n'as jamais visit un des nombreux sites merdiques  la mode genre Egalit et rconciliation, Les Moutons enrags, Rseau Voltaire et j'en passe, qui s'auto-proclame passeur de vrit et bien sur contre le "systme" alors qu'il ne font que relayer des hoax plus grossier les uns que les autre et de la pure propagande, soit tu as la crdulit d'un enfant de 8 ans.

Et pour ce qui est de les-crises.fr, l'auteur fait son petit malheureux mais on a jamais autant parl de son site et il n'a surement jamais autant t visit ( m'a bien fait rire le coup des "soutiens" de l'auteur, c'est vrai que comme preuve factuel que c'est un bon site il n'y a rien de mieux, que doit dire Steve Bannon soutenu par le prsident de la premire puissance mondiale  ::aie::  ). Pub offerte gratuitement par decodex ! Moi je dis, a sens la conspiration ! En fait il est financ par le monde ! A ben merde, il serait donc du "systme"  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour ce qui est de les-crises.fr, l'auteur fait son petit malheureux mais on a jamais autant parl de son site


Ouais mais t'as un gars qui bosse  fond pendant des annes pour faire des articles impeccable et aprs t'as Le Monde et BuzzFeed qui lui disent qu'une fois il a partag un lien qu'eux ne considrent pas vrai et par consquent le blog est catalogu dans la liste des sites qui parfois ne vrifient pas leur sources...
a fait chier parce que son blog est hyper srieux, c'est pas comme Le Monde, ni BuzzFeed.

a doit tre frustrant d'tre jug par des mdias mdiocre...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Ouais mais t'as un gars qui bosse  fond pendant des annes pour faire des articles impeccable et aprs t'as Le Monde et BuzzFeed qui lui disent qu'une fois il a partag un lien qu'eux ne considrent pas vrai et par consquent le blog est catalogu dans la liste des sites qui parfois ne vrifient pas leur sources...
> a fait chier parce que son blog est hyper srieux, c'est pas comme Le Monde, ni BuzzFeed.
> 
> a doit tre frustrant d'tre jug par des mdias mdiocre...


Tu es un bon exemple de cette dsinformation actuel. Tu m'explique pourquoi tu cris Buzzfeed sans arrt ds qu'on parle de ce sujet ? En quoi les gens de Buzzfeed font partie de ceux qui jaugent la vracit des sites ? Il y a un partenariat entre les sites ou un truc de genre que seul toi aurait vu ?

Ha non, c'est parce-qu'un des journaliste qui bosse sur le decodex a boss la bas, donc du coup, ben forcement, c'est un dbile ou quelque chose du genre, et forcement de fil en aiguille, lemonde = Buzzfeed = site  la con = systme = la thire de russell.

Clairement je ne suis pas fan du Decodex, rien que par le fait qu'il prouve que de plus en plus de gens sont incapables de s'informer, mais a me fait franchement marrer de voir le toll de certain un peu partout alors qu'il ne font aucune remarque sur la monte en puissance des sites conspirationniste/propagandiste/dclencheur d'hoax.

----------


## Grogro

> Tu es un bon exemple de cette dsinformation actuel. Tu m'explique pourquoi tu cris Buzzfeed sans arrt ds qu'on parle de ce sujet ? En quoi les gens de Buzzfeed font partie de ceux qui jaugent la vracit des sites ? Il y a un partenariat entre les sites ou un truc de genre que seul toi aurait vu ?


Peut-tre parce que Buzzfeed est  l'origine de la dernire _fake news_  la mode, la douche dore du grand blond avec de petites mains, reprise au pied de la lettre, complaisamment, par 100% des mass-mdias sans le moindre recul ni esprit critique ? Peut-tre aussi parce que l'autoproclam Porteur de Lumire du MiniVer, l'auteur du nouvel index des sites qui pensent "mal", n'est rien d'autre comme tu le rappelles plus tt qu'un pisse-copie de Buzzfeed ? En bon franais, on appelle a un tartuffe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est parce-qu'un des journaliste qui bosse sur le decodex a boss la bas


C'est ma raison principale.
Je me met  la place d'un type srieux qui se met  fond dans le journalisme, l'investigation, la comparaison de plusieurs sources, et t'as un type qui bossait chez BuzzFeed qu'arrive et qui te dit que ton site c'est de la merde et que tu vrifies pas tes sources... a doit tre frustrant.

----------


## Zirak

> Peut-tre aussi parce que l'autoproclam Porteur de Lumire du MiniVer, l'auteur du nouvel index des sites qui pensent "mal", n'est rien d'autre comme tu le rappelles plus tt qu'un pisse-copie de Buzzfeed ? En bon franais, on appelle a un tartuffe.


On est d'accord l-dessus.

Maintenant, et mme si je ne suis pas pro-Decodex non plus, peut-tre qu'il faisait du Buzzfeed chez Buzzfeed, car il tait pay pour a, a ne veut pas dire qu'il fera de la merde toute sa vie pour autant. 

Il y a suffisamment  redire sur le Decodex sans mme parler du fait que ce mec vienne de chez Buzzfeed, au final on se retrouve avec le Decodex, qui dit que lescrises ne sont pas fiables, et qui elles-mmes, insinuent que le Decodex n'est pas fiable.  ::aie:: 

Honntement, le dcodage du Decodex par Berruyer, sans mme parler de la grosse insistance sur le fait que l'autre vienne de chez Buzzfeed, avec les gifs et autres petites phrases se voulant "drles", on dirait justement un site type Buzzfeed avec juste un fond de couleur diffrent pour le site...

Autant le fond peut tre bon, autant sur la forme, a ne fait pas spcialement srieux, et on dirait juste un site putaclick de plus. Ca fait un peu l'hpital qui se fou de la charit  ::?: 

(Je prcise que c'est le seul article que j'ai lu, donc je ne juge qu' partir de a, c'est totalement pas objectif)

----------


## GrandFather

> Et a change quoi ? Le journaliste du Monde cre lui-mme le problme, a n'a rien de "scientifique"...


Ben, a change de la prsentation caricaturale qu'en fait les-crises.fr. Le problme est certes dj connu, ce qu'il voulait valuer tait la rsilience du systme, et sa vitesse de raction. On peut critiquer le procd, mais d'une part il a lui-mme rvl le canular  des administrateurs de Wikipedia s'apercevant qu'il perdurait (alors que les-crises.fr affirme qu'il s'est fait  attraper ),  et d'autre part cette exprience fournit in fine des informations intressantes sur l'organisation interne de Wikipedia. J'ai notamment appris que Wikipedia Allemagne procde  une revue a priori des modifications, alors qu'en France c'est a posteriori ; j'tais persuad, peut-tre navement, que l'organisation de Wikipedia tait homogne  l'chelle mondiale. On peut estimer que les informations remontes ne valent pas le prjudice caus - toutes proportions gardes tout de mme, c'tait pas un article sur la Syrie ou l'Ukraine -, mais a mritait mieux que le billet biais et l'exaltation purile de Berruyer.

Quant au Decodex, personnellement je pense que c'est une mauvaise solution  un vritable problme.

----------


## GrandFather

> Peut-tre parce que Buzzfeed est  l'origine de la dernire _fake news_  la mode, la douche dore du grand blond avec de petites mains, reprise au pied de la lettre, complaisamment, par 100% des mass-mdias sans le moindre recul ni esprit critique ?


Ils n'en sont pas  l'origine, mais leur dgot affich de Trump leur fait prendre  contre-pied leur propre politique ditoriale, et c'est regrettable parce qu'ils accomplissent sinon un travail remarquable. Dans un Courrier International rcent figure un article de Slate qui leur reproche justement ce travers rcent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quant au Decodex, personnellement je pense que c'est une mauvaise solution  un vritable problme.


Des fausses news il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours.
C'est pour a que des sites comme Hoax Buster existent...

Qu'on commence par vrifier les informations diffuss par les mdias officielles (Le Figaro, Le Monde, Ouest France, Libration, Le Nouvel Observateur, L'Humanit, L'Express, Le Point, etc...)
L a aurait du sens.
En plus ils sont subventionn  fond.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour moi, le but du decodex est d'essayer de rattraper pas mal de crdules qui sont partis sur des sites d'"information" alternatives et qui ne jurent plus que par ceux la.
Que quelque soit la qualit qu'un site peut produire, si derrire ce ite il n y a qu'une personne, il y a des chances que ca drape vite et qu'il n ait pas la capacit / le recul de faire un travail srieux et constant.

Je pense malheureusmeent que c'ets uen fausse bonne ide puisque les visiteurs de ces sites ne peuvent voir dans le monde un filtre srieux. Hoax buster l'aurait fait ca aurait t bien plus puissant.

Aprs, je trouve que leur premier tri est assez pertinent. Et je me dsole un peu quand je vois des gens(le yeti par exemple) qui se felicite de ne jamais utilis unsite class vert par ce t outil. 

On est en train d'aller  fond vers un ystme ou la btise remporte la bataille sur les ides, ou des sites mlangent algrement vrai infos et intox histoire de garder une crdibilit et ou du coup on entraine la population vers des trump(qui quelque soit ce qu'il fait a un programme idiot et surtout qui a pris ses electeurs pour des cons rien que dans les nominations de son gouvernement)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour moi, le but du decodex est d'essayer de rattraper pas mal de crdules qui sont partis sur des sites d'"information" alternatives et qui ne jurent plus que par ceux la.


Et qu'est-ce qui fait pour ceux qui croient  fond dans Le Monde et Le Figaro ?
Pourquoi on les prvient pas *quand* leur journaux favoris diffusent des mensonges ?

Ou alors que ce soit un systme communautaire qui critique les articles avec des dbats.
Parce que qu'un ancien de BuzzFeed dcide quel site et valide et quel site ne l'est pas, a n'a aucun sens.
En plus il faut sintresser  chaque article, pas critiquer un site complet pour un dtail sur un article.
En tout cas le monde est extremement mal plac pour s'occuper de a.
Un mdia ne peut pas juger les autres mdias.




> on entraine la population vers des trump(qui quelque soit ce qu'il fait a un programme idiot


Les mdias officielles entranent les lecteurs vers Macron c'est pas tellement mieux...

Et on ne peut pas juger d'un programme politique tant qu'il n'a pas t entirement men et aprs faut du recul.
Heureusement il se bouge pour que tout dmarre rapidement.

----------


## Hizin

Sinon, y'a aussi un machin qui s'appelle Acrimed, et qui se veut l'observatoire des mdias.
Pour ce que a vaut.

Nota : je ne prche pour aucune paroisse, ni ne donne d'avis.
Je prfre le prciser, vu qu'une de mes interventions prcdente a t compltement dvoye.

----------


## TallyHo

> Que quelque soit la qualit qu'un site peut produire, si derrire ce ite il n y a qu'une personne, il y a des chances que ca drape vite et qu'il n ait pas la capacit / le recul de faire un travail srieux et constant.


Dans ce cas, il faudra mettre  l'index tous les sites personnels d'intellectuels. La pertinence d'une analyse n'est pas lie  la taille du mdia ou du site. Pour les drapages, tu oublies une constante : les lecteurs qui peuvent ne pas approuver.




> On est en train d'aller  fond vers un ystme ou la btise remporte la bataille sur les ides, ou des sites mlangent algrement vrai infos et intox histoire de garder une crdibilit


Le principal souci est que l'info est devenue un produit de consommation donc ils en ont plus rien  pter de l'info vrifie et objective.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Dans ce cas, il faudra mettre  l'index tous les sites personnels d'intellectuels. La pertinence d'une analyse n'est pas lie  la taille du mdia ou du site. Pour les drapages, tu oublies une constante : les lecteurs qui peuvent ne pas approuver.


En fait, un vrai intellectuel, avec une dmarche scientifique par exemple, fera relire son message par d'autres personnes, de prfrences en dehors de son cercle d'ides pour obtenir des critiques valides et enrichir son propos.

Un intellectuel qui parle de son propre ressenti ne vaut pas plus qu'un crtin qui fait la mme chose.

----------


## Invit

> Un intellectuel qui parle de son propre ressenti ne vaut pas plus qu'un crtin qui fait la mme chose.


Haha, mais un crtin qui sait parler de son propre ressenti de faon suffisamment intressante pour que son blog soit lu est-il vraiment un crtin ? Les philosophes trop imbus de leur personne sont lgion dans le mtier, c'est presque une condition sine qua non pour entrer dans la caste en France. Pourtant, ils ont le titre de philosophe.
Perso, je trouve que a n'a pas beaucoup de sens. Un journaliste parle toujours de son ressenti (du moins, tous les journalistes qui enqutent/recherchent avant de rdiger), il essaie plus ou moins de prendre du recul ou s'efforce de faire semblant de prendre du recul, selon la rdaction. Les lecteurs peuvent apprcier ou non le parti pris, a n'a pas d'impact sur le fait qu'ils soient ou non capables de porter un jugement critique sur l'article. Si je ne fais pas la diffrence entre l'opinion de l'auteur et ma propre opinion, c'est davantage la pluralit des mdias que l'unicit qui m'y aidera.

----------


## TallyHo

> En fait, un vrai intellectuel, avec une dmarche scientifique par exemple, fera relire son message par d'autres personnes, de prfrences en dehors de son cercle d'ides pour obtenir des critiques valides et enrichir son propos.


Le but est aussi de faire passer une ide et pas de chercher un consensus qui contentera tout le monde. C'est comme les mdias, il y a des tendances. Par exemple, si tu lis Onfray, tu connais l'ide qu'il vend mais ce n'est pas un crtin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> relire son message par d'autres personnes, de prfrences en dehors de son cercle d'ides pour obtenir des critiques valides et enrichir son propos.


Le jour o les mdias comme Le Monde, Le Figaro, etc, feront a il tombera de la neige !
En ralit c'est exactement l'inverse qui se produit, les articles sont relu pour tre sr qu'ils vont bien dans le sens de l'idologie du propritaire du mdia...
Les articles ne vont que dans un sens, il n'y a jamais de confrontation d'ides, jamais 2 points de vues.
Les mdias mainstream sont manichen et ils disent tous la mme chose...




> Les philosophes trop imbus de leur personne sont lgion dans le mtier


Exactement.

Par exemple que fait le Dcodex contre BHL ?
a fait des dcennies et des dcennies qu'il est invit dans tous les plateaux alors qu'il est pire que nul...





N'importe peut s'auto proclamer philosophe comme l'a fait BHL, mais n'importe qui n'a pas accs  tous les plateaux...
Ils pourraient filtrer un minimum...

 chaque fois que BHL apparat il faudrait que le Dcodex affiche un message "attention cette personne ne vrifie jamais ses sources".

----------


## Invit

Je prends le truc en marche sur Dcodex pour dire trois trucs, pardon si a a dj t dit.

1) Ceux qui se font avoir par les fake news (ce terme est pnible, pourquoi on ne parle pas de mensonges tout simplement) ne feront pas la dmarche de vrifier si la source est fiable. A fortiori si c'est le Monde (ou Google ou Facebook, aka lmdiamainstrim) qui te dit qui a la Vrit.

2) Le dmenti d'une connerie a 10x moins d'audience que la connerie.

3) Par contrapose, Dcodex va renforcer la lgitimit des mdias "fiables", alors qu'ils ne le sont pas forcment. Doit-on maintenant supposer que ce que dit Le Monde est toujours vrai ? Quand une normit est reprise en masse dans les mdias fiables, comment on fait ? Qui dcode les dcodeurs ? 
Par exemple quand tous les mdias font un reportage sur ce gamin qui aurait dcouvert une cit Maya grce aux toiles (alors que non). 
Ou quand la pref de police dit qu'un flic a sauv une fillette d'une voiture en flammes et que c'est repris. Et encore l, le dmenti est tomb assez vite. Prenez l'affaire des viols supposs du Nouvel An par des migrants en Allemagne. Il a fallu plus d'un an pour tablir que c'tait bidon, que les flics ont menti et ont incit les victimes  faire des faux tmoignages. Tous les mdias se sont engouffrs dans la brche  l'poque. L on y voit plus clair, mais c'est trop tard, le mal est fait.
Et que dire des "experts", qui racontent idioties sur idioties dans des mdias tiquets comme fiables (Minc, FOG, Barbier, Lenglet, Sifaoui...) ? Qui disaient qu'il n'y aurait pas de crise en 2008, que Trump ne serait pas lu, que Sarkozy serait candidat...
Et ces mdias qui ne disent pas de mensonges eux mmes mais qui laissent leurs invits (politiques gnralement) en dire sans aucune contradiction ?

----------


## Gunny

En ce moment au Danemark on rigole bien (dsol pour les liens en danois, vous pouvez toujours utiliser google translate) :
Proposition de loi pour que les enfants adopts n'accdent pas  la nationalit automatiquement (finalement rejete au parlement, mais quand mme)
Un parti d'extrme droite spamme les botes aux lettres des habitants d'un quartier  majorit immigre avec un "billet d'avion vers le trsloinistan" pour qu'ils puissent "rentrer chez eux"
Un lyce d'Aarhus dcide de faire des classes spares pour les "danois ethniques" (i.e blancs et avec un nom de famille danois) et le reste
etc.

Voil le genre de chose qui arrive quand les discours racistes et clivants sont normaliss

----------


## Zirak

> Prenez l'affaire des viols supposs du Nouvel An par des migrants en Allemagne. Il a fallu plus d'un an pour tablir que c'tait bidon, que les flics ont menti et ont incit les victimes  faire des faux tmoignages. Tous les mdias se sont engouffrs dans la brche  l'poque. L on y voit plus clair, *mais c'est trop tard, le mal est fait*.


+1

Il suffit de voir que cet argument est repris encore ces derniers jours, par certains sur ce forum (ddoumeche / Ryu2000 / etc etc)...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Voil le genre de chose qui arrive quand les discours racistes et clivants sont normaliss


Si vous voulez voir ce que a donne  lextrme regardez Isral.




C'est sous titr en franais.

Vous pouvez donner les sources qui expliquent que certaines agressions qui ont eu lieu en Allemagne sont bidons, s'il vous plait.
Parce que les articles n'ont malheureusement pas t mis  jour :
Allemagne : 1 200 femmes auraient t agresses le 31 dcembre 2015, certaines par plusieurs hommes
Allemagne : 1200 femmes agresses pendant la nuit du Nouvel an
Allemagne: les terribles chiffres des agressions sexuelles du Nouvel an
Allemagne: un rapport rvle l'ampleur des agressions sexuelles du Nouvel an

C'est o dans l'article de Wikipedia ??? :
Agressions sexuelles du Nouvel An 2016 en Allemagne

Non parce que si c'est faux, il faut le Dcodex fasse quelque chose pour informer le public que parfois ces sites diffusent de fausses informations.

----------


## Zirak

> Snip


Par exemple :

https://blogs.mediapart.fr/patricjea...ent-revelateur




> Aprs avoir interrog prs de 300 personnes et visionn 590 heures de vidos, le procureur de Cologne, Ulrich Bremer, rvle dans une interview 3  Die Welt que plus de *60% des agressions ntaient pas  caractre sexuel mais bien des vols*. Surtout, *sur 58 agresseurs, 55 ntaient pas des rfugis. Ils sont pour la plupart Algriens et Marocains installs en Allemagne de longue date, ainsi que trois Allemands.* On ne dnombre que deux rfugis Syriens et un Irakien.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et ces mdias qui ne disent pas de mensonges eux mmes mais qui laissent leurs invits (politiques gnralement) en dire sans aucune contradiction ?


Ils laissent dire des "experts dsigns" pour conforter la pense dominante ou celle qu'ils essayent de faire passer. C'est pour a que tu ne verras pas  la TV (ou occasionnellement) un de ces dputs qui est all en Syrie ou le Juge Trvidic qu'on a un peu vu au moment des attentats puis plus rien et qui, pour le coup, est un vrai expert.

Sans parler des coups malhonntes des journalistes pendant les missions ou des "directives" donnes avant l'mission. D'ailleurs, tu as un certain nombre de vrais experts ou intellectuels qui se mettent eux-mmes en retrait des mdias en voyant ce bordel guignolesque qu'est devenu l'information de consommation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs avoir interrog prs de 300 personnes et visionn 590 heures de vidos, le procureur de Cologne, Ulrich Bremer, rvle dans une interview 3  Die Welt que plus de 60% des agressions ntaient pas  caractre sexuel mais bien des vols. Surtout, sur 58 agresseurs, 55 ntaient pas des rfugis. Ils sont pour la plupart Algriens et Marocains installs en Allemagne de longue date, ainsi que trois Allemands. On ne dnombre que deux rfugis Syriens et un Irakien.


Ok merci pour l'explication, mais je peux retourner ce que vous disiez : le procureur de Cologne essaie de minimiser le bilan (c'est normal vu que Merkel est pro migrant  fond, elle ne veut pas qu'ils aient une mauvaise image)
Mais bon admettons que tout ce qu'il dis soit vrai.
Il n'empche qu'il y a eu des agressions (vols) commis principalement par des non allemands et c'est a que le peuple allemand retiendra.

Alors a je pense que c'est fake, parce que c'est vraiment n'importe quoi :


Ce serait une Allemande qui s'est fait viol par des rfugis et elle a cach aux policiers qu'ils s'agissait de rfugis, elle a dit que c'tait des allemands, sinon a aurait fait l'amalgame ^^
C'est forcment une connerie, c'est impossible de rflchir comme a.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il suffit de voir que cet argument est repris encore ces derniers jours, par certains sur ce forum (ddoumeche / Ryu2000 / etc etc)...
> 
> Par exemple :
> 
> https://blogs.mediapart.fr/patricjea...ent-revelateur


Un article crit dans une feuille de choux trotkyste par un fministe, quand on sait que les fministes ont couvert les agressions de Cologne sous prtexte qu'elles n'avaient pas t commises par des mles blanc, c'est poilant.

Tu n'as pas plus srieux ?

----------


## Zirak

> Un article crit dans une feuille de choux trotkyste par un fministe, quand on sait que les fministes ont couvert les agressions de Cologne sous prtexte qu'elles n'avaient pas t commises par des mles blanc, c'est poilant.
> 
> Tu n'as pas plus srieux ?


C'tait un exemple, comme indiqu.

L'express c'est acceptable ou non ? 

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/soc...s_1763004.html

L'OBS ? 

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/monde...-refugies.html

Les inrocks ? 

http://www.lesinrocks.com/2016/02/ne...nt-sylvestres/

Etc. Etc.

Accessoirement, tu peux chercher toi-mme sur Gogole et aller voir du ct de ton journal favori...

----------


## fcharton2

> Un article crit dans une feuille de choux trotkyste par un fministe, quand on sait que les fministes ont couvert les agressions de Cologne sous prtexte qu'elles n'avaient pas t commises par des mles blanc, c'est poilant.


En mme temps, a illustre assez bien le problme des chasseurs de fake news, et plus gnralement du "dcodage", je trouve. Sur cette affaire de Cologne, on a eu tellement d'annonces, de dmentis, de mises au points, de dcodages, de clarifications et de procs d'intention, que chacun est libre d'aller chercher, dans le mdia de rfrence de son choix, la preuve dfinitive du bien fond de son point de vue. 

Le problme se retrouve sur pas mal d'autres sujets  la mode (l'efficacit de telle mesure conomique, les vertus de l'immigration, le cot de telle rforme...). A force d'empiler, de part et d'autres, des "preuves irrfutables" qui ressemblent beaucoup  des lments de langage, nos braves fact checkers crent une situation o, tous les avis tant justifis (et souvent dmentis pas la suite), personne n'est plus crdible. Et quand cela finit par se retourner contre eux, ils proposent de lui opposer... plus de fact checking et des labels produits par les mmes quipes, qui valident les mmes sources.

Dit autrement, nos braves journalistes nous prennent pour des idiots, tentent de nous vendre leur ligne ditoriale, s'y prennent tellement mal que cela se voit, s'tonnent de n'tre plus au srieux, et nous proposent une solution qui repose sur l'ide qu'ils sont neutres, et ne nous prennent pas pour des idiots. 

@Zirak : l'article de l'Obs le dit mieux que moi... j'y lis ceci: 



> Si beaucoup d'observateurs avaient alors rapidement jet la pierre aux nombreux rfugis issus des rcents mouvements migratoires, il semblerait que trs peu d'entre eux ont particip aux diffrentes agressions de la nuit de la Saint-Sylvestre. De nombreux migrants conomiques originaires des pays du Maghreb ayant profit de l'ouverture exceptionnelle des frontires allemandes seraient  l'origine des violences.


- ben vous avez vu, qu'est ce que je vous disais, c'tait pas des rfugis
- ben vous avez vu, qu'est ce que je vous disais, c'tait des migrants

Francois

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'tait un exemple, comme indiqu.
> 
> L'express c'est acceptable ou non ? 
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/soc...s_1763004.html
> 
> L'OBS ? 
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/monde...-refugies.html
> ...


Effectivement, c'tait majoritairement des nord-africains, mais pas des "syriens" fraichement dbarqus. Ceci dit, il faut excuser les victimes de l'amalgame car elles n'ont pas pens  demander leurs papiers  leur agresseurs, et la police dborde n'a pas procd  beaucoup interpellations.

Je ne sais pas o vous habitez mais dans ma mtropole provinciale, nous n'avons pas un millier d'agressions  caractres sexuel en bandes organises pour les festivits du nouvel an. Ou alors la police le cache bien mieux qu' Cologne.

----------


## Zirak

> @Zirak : l'article de l'Obs le dit mieux que moi... j'y lis ceci: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Si beaucoup d'observateurs avaient alors rapidement jet la pierre aux nombreux rfugis issus des rcents mouvements migratoires, il semblerait que trs peu d'entre eux ont particip aux diffrentes agressions de la nuit de la Saint-Sylvestre. De nombreux migrants conomiques originaires des pays du Maghreb ayant profit de l'ouverture exceptionnelle des frontires allemandes seraient  l'origine des violences.
> 			
> ...


Et si jamais tu as lu les autres, on y dit que ces "migrants nord africains" taient en fait la depuis plusieurs annes pour la plupart, tonnant que tu ne choisisse de citer que l'article, qui vous permets de dire :

"certes ce n'tait pas des migrants Syriens comme je l'ai dit, mais en fait c'tait des migrants du Maghreb, donc j'ai quand mme raison mme si ce que j'affirmais tait faux".

 :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et si jamais tu as lu les autres, on y dit que ces "migrants nord africains" taient en fait la depuis plusieurs annes pour la plupart,


Heu ! Et tu peux m'expliquer ce que a change qu'ils ne soient pas arriver la veille, mais l'avant-veille ?

----------


## Zirak

> Heu ! Et tu peux m'expliquer ce que a change qu'ils ne soient pas arriver la veille, mais l'avant-veille ?


Ca change que, du coup dire "regardez, il ne faut pas accueillir les migrants Syriens, ds qu'ils arrivent, ils se mettent  violer en meute et  voler nos gentils concitoyens", et en profiter pour les laisser crever chez eux, ne tient plus. 

Et a change galement le fait que si ils sont la depuis plusieurs annes, bah non, ils n'ont pas profit de la "rcente ouverture des frontires de l'Allemagne" pour rentrer en mme temps que les Syriens.

Bref, si ils sont l depuis plusieurs annes, cela n'a strictement rien  voir avec les rfugis Syriens.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ca change que, du coup dire "regardez, il ne faut pas accueillir les migrants Syriens, ds qu'ils arrivent, ils se mettent  violer en meute et  voler nos gentils concitoyens", et en profiter pour les laisser crever chez eux, ne tient plus. 
> 
> Et a change galement le fait que si ils sont la depuis plusieurs annes, bah non, ils n'ont pas profit de la "rcente ouverture des frontires de l'Allemagne" pour rentrer en mme temps que les Syriens.
> 
> Bref, si ils sont l depuis plusieurs annes, cela n'a strictement rien  voir avec les rfugis Syriens.


Certes, mais est-ce que a ne reste pas quand mme un problme li  l'immigration ? Et dans ce cas, dire qu'ouvrir davantage les frontires, et accueillir toujours plus d'immigrer ne risque-t-il pas d'accentuer les problmes lis  l'immigration, sur le long terme, n'est-il pas justifier ?
Donc, a n'a rien  voir, immdiatement avec les rfugis syriens, mais  long terme ? 
Comme tu le fais remarquer, les violences, la dlinquance, c'est essentiellement du  la pauvret, le chmage, ... toussa, toussa. Dans un pays qui connait le chmage et la pauprisation des travailleurs (l'Allemagne a troqu des chmeurs contre des travailleurs pauvres, c'est un choix que certains trouvent formidable...  ::calim2::  ), l'immigration ne peut que rajouter des problmes aux problmes. Donc, le fait que ces agresseurs soient pour l'essentiel issus de l'immigration,  ne plaide pas en faveur de laccueil de nouveaux immigrs.
Je parle d'immigrs et pas de rfugis. Les rfugis n'ont pas vocation  rester dans le pays d'accueil, mais dans ce cas, je pense qu'on est plus dans l'immigration.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il ne faut pas accueillir les migrants Syriens, ds qu'ils arrivent, ils se mettent  violer en meute et  voler nos gentils concitoyens


Dj si vous pouviez arrter de les appeler "migrant syriens".
Le top 3 des nationalits dans les vagues de migrants est :
SoudanaisrythrensAfghans




> D'o viennent principalement les migrants accueillis en France?
> En majorit, ces rfugis viennent d'Afghanistan, du Soudan, et d'Erythre.
> (...)
> Ces rfugis ont un point commun: tous cherchaient initialement  rejoindre lAngleterre.
> (...)
> A linverse des ces nationalits, les syriens taient peu nombreux  Calais





> Les mouvantes confidences des migrants de Calais
> A Calais, cohabitent plus d'une dizaine de nationalits: les migrants sont soudanais, rythrens, afghans, syriens, pakistanais, gyptiens, kurdes d'Irak ou encore thiopiens, marocains et mauritaniens.


C'est impressionnant qu'autant de nationalits se soient synchronises pour toutes venir en Europe simultanment.
Mais il y avait peu de Syriens au final et maintenant que la Syrie s'est dbarrass du terrorisme qui la rongeait, a devrait aller beaucoup mieux pour les Syriens.
J'allais dire "depuis la reprise d'Alep on entend plus parler de la Syrie", mais aprs vrification :



> Relations avec la France, accusations de torture, Poutine, Trump : ce quil faut retenir de linterview de Bachar Al-Assad
> Le prsident syrien a port de srieuses accusations contre la politique extrieure de la France. Depuis le premier jour, [elle] a consist  soutenir les terroristes en Syrie, et est directement responsable des tueries dans notre pays, a-t-il dnonc.

----------


## Invit

> Certes, mais est-ce que a ne reste pas quand mme un problme li  l'immigration ?


Il me semble absurde de dire que c'est un problme d'immigration. En quoi une vague de viol peut tre lie  l'immigration ? Quand on migre, on devient un porc ? Assiste-t-on  un phnomne au cours duquel des groupuscules d'Afrique du Nord immigreraient dans le but de violer en masse des Europennes ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il me semble absurde de dire que c'est un problme d'immigration. En quoi une vague de viol peut tre lie  l'immigration ? Quand on migre, on devient un porc ? Assiste-t-on  un phnomne au cours duquel des groupuscules d'Afrique du Nord immigreraient dans le but de violer en masse des Europennes ?


Si tu avais suivi ce qui a t dit plus haut, l'enqute a montr, que la plupart des agressions commises n'taient pas  caractre sexuel, mais plus des vols avec plus ou moins de violence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En quoi une vague de viol peut tre lie  l'immigration ?


Parce que dans certains pays la culture est extrmement diffrente, il existe des endroits au monde o les femmes sont moins libre qu'en occident.
Je crois que dans certaines cultures si une femme se fait violer c'est de sa faute !

Pourquoi lInde est-elle devenue le pays du viol pour les mdias occidentaux?
Inde: viole deux fois par les 5 mmes hommes
Viole par 33 hommes au Brsil: "Je sens de la salet sur mon corps," tmoigne la victime

Et l vous allez me dire que dans les vagues de migrants il n'y avait pas d'indiens ni de brsiliens donc que a n'a aucun rapport.
Mais en fait si un peu, a montre qu'il existe des cultures diffrentes.
Aprs faudrait regarder en dtail comment a ce passe pour les femmes au Soudan, en rythre et en Afghanistan et au Maghreb pour mieux comprendre.
Mais l'explication la plus simple c'est que quand certains voient les corps des europennes habill  l'europenne et libre, a les rend incontrlables.
Il y a des pays o les femmes se cachent un peu et essaie de ne pas tre sexy parce que si elles le font pas elles risquent un petit peu de se faire violer.

----------


## Invit

> Parce que dans certains pays la culture est extrmement diffrente, il existe des endroits au monde o les femmes sont moins libre qu'en occident.


Pas faux, mais pas tout  fait exact non plus, parce que je ne vois aucune culture dans laquelle l'homme peut se servir allgrement. Aussi peu libre qu'elle soit, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de culture dans laquelle la femme est en libre service.

----------


## Invit

> Si tu avais suivi ce qui a t dit plus haut, l'enqute a montr, que la plupart des agressions commises n'taient pas  caractre sexuel, mais plus des vols avec plus ou moins de violence.


Ah pardon  ::oops:: , j'ai pas tout suivi effectivement. Mais pourquoi des immigrs seraient plus  mme de le faire que des locaux ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aussi peu libre qu'elle soit, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de culture dans laquelle la femme est en libre service.


Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas pour certains pensent que si une femme se fait violer c'est de sa faute.

L en Hongrie (c'est un pays qui n'a strictement rien  voir avec la France, c'est pas la mme histoire, pas la mme culture, etc) :



> VIDEO. Si les femmes se font violer, c'est de leur faute, selon la police hongroise
> Les forces de l'ordre hongroises ont diffus un clip de prvention pointant la responsabilit des femmes victimes d'agression sexuelle...


Inde :



> Si les Indiennes se font violer, cest de leur faute 
> Les dclarations dune femme politique indienne blmant les victimes d'agressions sexuelles ont dclench un toll dans un pays encore traumatis par le viol suivi du dcs d'une jeune femme en dcembre 2012.


Maroc :



> Tunisie: Viole de l'ge de 14 ans  18 ans. C'est sa faute, clame Alaa Chebbi. Scandaleux, ragissent les internautes
> une jeune fille de 18 ans, victime de nombreux viols depuis l'ge de 14 ans et ce par trois des parents de sa belle-mre. Enceinte de 8 mois et ignorant le pre de son enfant, elle et son frre sont venus demander de revoir leur pre qui a ject sa fille de la maison en apprenant qu'elle tait enceinte.


Mais on voit que les mentalits voluent et que partout dans le monde le viol n'est plus tolr.

En France il y a eu une histoire de sondage Twitter suite  une scne de viol  la TV.
Il y a un sondage qui dit que 27% des franais pensent que c'est de la faute  la femme si elle se fait violer.




> Mais pourquoi des immigrs seraient plus  mme de le faire que des locaux ?


Parmi les migrants il y a des voleurs, des prdateurs... C'est pas forcment toujours les meilleurs qui quitte leur pays d'origine.
En plus beaucoup ne se sentent pas fraternelle avec les occidentaux.
Donc voler un allemand c'est pas grave pour eux.

Aprs ils ont tord de mettre tous les occidentaux dans le mme panier, parce qu'un franais, c'est pas un allemand, c'est pas un italien et c'est encore moins un anglais.
Mais certains ont un point de vue "plusieurs nations europennes ont eu un pass colonial donc tous les europens sont des enculs, mme si ils n'y sont pour rien car ils sont n bien aprs".

----------


## Hizin

> Parce que dans certains pays la culture est extrmement diffrente, il existe des endroits au monde o les femmes sont moins libre qu'en occident.


Nouvelle pellete de faits : l'Occident n'a pas attendu les "migrants" ou "des trangers" pour tre terre de violences envers les femmes (sexuelle ou non).
Rapport de l'UE 2014 : http://fra.europa.eu/en/publication/...results-report

En bref : 1 femmes sur 3 dans l'Union Europenne dclare avoir subit durant sa vie et aprs ses 15 ans des violences physiques ou sexuelles.
En France, nous sommes dans la tranche "20-29% des femmes de plus de 15 ans ont subis des violences (sexuelles ou non)".
En Allemagne, ils sont dans la mme tranche.

Partant de l, nous pouvons donc dire "c'est malheureusement commun, et ce, bien avant une quelconque vague de migration".

Nota : toujours pas d'avis annonc, juste des faits.
Nota bis : je vous avoue que je suis au boulot, donc j'ai sans doute saut EDIT : des lignes (et des mots dans ce message).
Nota ter : vu que je suis au boulot, je n'ai pas le temps de multiplier les sources, mes excuses.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais pourquoi des immigrs seraient plus  mme de le faire que des locaux ?


Peut-tre parce qu'ils sont dans la dche et que c'est une question de survie... Je ne sais pas, il faudrait voir leurs conditions de vie mais a peut s'expliquer comme a.

----------


## fcharton2

> Et si jamais tu as lu les autres, on y dit que ces "migrants nord africains" taient en fait la depuis plusieurs annes pour la plupart, tonnant que tu ne choisisse de citer que l'article, qui vous permets de dire :
> "certes ce n'tait pas des migrants Syriens comme je l'ai dit, mais en fait c'tait des migrants du Maghreb, donc j'ai quand mme raison mme si ce que j'affirmais tait faux".


Il me semble que tu vas dans mon sens... Cette "preuve" permet d'affirmer  peu prs tout et n'importe quoi, et donc ne convainc que les convaincus. L, c'est mme caricatural, parce que les arguments avancs renforcent cette incomprhension. Pour continuer l'change:

- ben qu'est ce que je disais, c'taient des migrants
- ben qu'est ce que je disais, ce n'taient pas des syriens
- tu joues sur les mots, et a prouve ta mauvaise foi
- toi aussi et a prouve ta mauvaise foi




> Il me semble absurde de dire que c'est un problme d'immigration. En quoi une vague de viol peut tre lie  l'immigration ? Quand on migre, on devient un porc ? Assiste-t-on  un phnomne au cours duquel des groupuscules d'Afrique du Nord immigreraient dans le but de violer en masse des Europennes ?


Trois lments de rponse : 
- historiquement, les gens qui quittent leur pays pour aller chercher fortune ailleurs, ne reprsentent pas toujours le haut du panier de la socit dont il partent. Ce n'est pas propre  l'Afrique du Nord, c'tait aussi le cas avec les migrants d'origine europenne qui se sont installs dans l'Ouest Amricain, ou en Australie, 
- si ces migrants sont de surcroit des clandestins, donc hors la loi, la dlinquance est plus prsente (surtout si on les regroupe dans des camps o la police n'a pas son mot  dire, et si des associations bien-pensantes dnoncent toute tentative pour y appliquer la loi comme du racisme)
- si aucune culture ne cautionne le viol ou le meurtre, la faon dont on le punit n'est pas la mme partout. Le crime d'honneur est quasi tolr dans certaines cultures, comme le fait de se "racheter" en pousant son violeur. Inversement, tu peux tre condamn dans certaines socits europennes ou amricaines pour des dlits qui ne seraient mme pas pris en compte par la justice ailleurs (tout ce qui a trait au harclement est un bon exemple)

Ce dernier point n'est pas non plus une spcificit africaine. Dans nos socits modernes, la pdophilie n'a jamais t accepte, mais la gravit qu'on a associ  ces actes a chang au cours du temps. Il y a quelques dcennies, des journaux progressistes comme Lib pouvaient publier des articles rclamant une plus grande tolrance sur ce point, ou un Cohn Bendit raconter ses fantasmes  ce sujet. Ce serait presque impossible aujourd'hui. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> - historiquement, les gens qui quittent leur pays pour aller chercher fortune ailleurs, ne reprsentent pas toujours le haut du panier de la socit dont il partent. Ce n'est pas propre  l'Afrique du Nord, c'tait aussi le cas avec les migrants d'origine europenne qui se sont installs dans l'Ouest Amricain, ou en Australie


Plus prcisment, ce sont souvent les plus pauvres. Qu'ils restent pauvres chez eux ou qu'ils viennent tre pauvres chez nous, au final le problme est le mme (sauf que chez nous, c'est nous que a concerne). C'est donc tout un tas de paramtres,  savoir par exemple la pauvret particulirement prsente en Afrique, et le chmage ici qui fait qu'en plus de ne pas pouvoir intgrer les Europens pauvres, on ne peut pas intgrer les migrants pauvres.
Donc, je dirais que c'est plutt la faute aux ingalits qu' l'immigration  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fcharton2

> Plus prcisment, ce sont souvent les plus pauvres.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit vrai. Pour immigrer, il faut de l'argent, pour partir, payer le voyage, ventuellement les passeurs. Il faut aussi, en gnral, tre relativement indpendant (c'est pour cela que nos migrants sont souvent de jeunes hommes seuls), et souvent avoir des contacts dans la socit d'arrive, parler une langue trangre. Je pense que si on regardait prcisment, on trouverait pas mal d'urbains, de gens un peu duqus, plutt jeunes (toutes proportions gardes, c'est le mme profil que nos petits jeunes qui vont tenter leur chance au Canada ou en Australie).

Ce ne sont videmment pas les plus riches qui partent, mais il est assez natif de ne voir dans les migrants que des pauvres qui n'avaient pas d'autre choix que de faire quelques milliers de kilomtres pour venir chez nous. Ce n'est pas non plus une nouveaut. Les boat people vietnamiens n'taient pas les plus pauvres non plus.

Ca se voit tout particulirement pour les pays en guerre: en toute logique, on devrait voir arriver des femmes, des vieux, des enfants, nos syriens sont surtout des hommes jeunes... 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit vrai. Pour immigrer, il faut de l'argent, pour partir, payer le voyage, ventuellement les passeurs. Il faut aussi, en gnral, tre relativement indpendant (c'est pour cela que nos migrants sont souvent de jeunes hommes seuls), et souvent avoir des contacts dans la socit d'arrive, parler une langue trangre. Je pense que si on regardait prcisment, on trouverait pas mal d'urbains, de gens un peu duqus, plutt jeunes (toutes proportions gardes, c'est le mme profil que nos petits jeunes qui vont tenter leur chance au Canada ou en Australie).


Tu as raison. Mais alors pourquoi est-ce que ce n'est pas le haut du panier ? Si ce sont des gens qui cherchent un travail, alors pourquoi creraient-ils de la dlinquance ? (Note le conditionnel, je ne suis pas persuade que les immigrs soient plus responsables que les locaux). Je ne crois pas une seconde que la culture locale puisse expliquer de tels accs de violence, ou alors, c'est la culture humaine dans son ensemble qui est concerne.

----------


## Invit

> Tu as raison. Mais alors pourquoi est-ce que ce n'est pas le haut du panier ? Si ce sont des gens qui cherchent un travail, alors pourquoi creraient-ils de la dlinquance ? (Note le conditionnel, je ne suis pas persuade que les immigrs soient plus responsables que les locaux). Je ne crois pas une seconde que la culture locale puisse expliquer de tels accs de violence, ou alors, c'est la culture humaine dans son ensemble qui est concerne.


Pour moi oui, c'est la culture humaine qui est concern, ce n'est pas li  tel ou tel zone du monde.
Mais si tu te retrouves de foyer en foyer, sans argent,  galrer, tu as srement plus de chance de tomber dans la violence  un moment ou un autre... Pour te nourrir, nourrir ta famille, etc...

Regarde chez nous, combien de faits divers tu as o tu apprends que le jeune qui a pt un cble n'tait pas dans une famille bien structur mais qu'il avait navigu de centre pour mineurs, de foyer en foyer dans sa jeunesse, etc...

Il ne faut pas gnraliser pour autant, beaucoup s'en sortent mais c'est le mme principe, c'est en cas de problme que tu regardes..

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais alors pourquoi est-ce que ce n'est pas le haut du panier ?


Si un gros riche du Soudan, drythre ou dAfghanistan veut dmnager en occident il le fera lgalement, il arrivera en avion, pas avec la masse de migrant.

Par contre effectivement le voyage de ces pays vers l'Europe cote plusieurs milliers d', c'est une somme que beaucoup de franais ne peuvent pas sortir.
Donc ils sont relativement riche (ou alors aid par des associations qui veulent faire venir des migrants en Europe) mais pas super riche.




> Si ce sont des gens qui cherchent un travail, alors pourquoi creraient-ils de la dlinquance ?


100% des migrants ne viennent pas pour du travail. (une bonne partie quand mme, puisqu'ils visent principalement l'Angleterre et l bas les aides sociales ne sont pas celle de la France ^^)
On leur a dit qu'tre en France et toucher le RSA c'tait mieux que vivre en Afghanistan.

Exemple (les nombres sont alatoires) :
Mme si 1% des migrants vont commettre des actes de dlinquances c'est dj norme puisqu'ils sont des millions. (1% d'un million c'est 10 000, c'est pas rien)
Dans ces vagues de migrants il y a des terroristes, mme si ce n'est que 0,05% au final a reprsente quelque chose de concret.




> je ne suis pas persuade que les immigrs soient plus responsables que les locaux


Il y a un truc qu'il faut arrter de nier, c'est qu'en ralit nous nous soucions de ceux qui sont proche de nous.
Si un accident de bus tue 50 enfants, vous serez plus choqu si le bus tait du village d' ct, que si il tait dans un pays super lointain.
La plupart des gens ne veulent pas le reconnatre mais si un drame arrive au Moyen Orient, en Afrique, en Asie, ils en auront strictement rien  foutre.
C'est de l'hypocrisie d'essayer de faire croire qu'on est triste pour chaque tre humain.
C'est impossible tu peux pas tre triste pour le monde entier.
Faut rester  l'chelle humaine.

Donc voil tous les migrants ne se sentent pas super fraternelle avec ceux qui les accueillent.
Certains se disent "je suis rythren, je ne suis pas europen, donc a ne me gne pas de les voler".
C'est pour a que l'intgration est importante parce qu'un gars qui se dit "je suis franais d'origine afghane" c'est mieux.

----------


## fredoche

> (...)
> Trois lments de rponse : 
> - historiquement, les gens qui quittent leur pays pour aller chercher fortune ailleurs, ne reprsentent pas toujours le haut du panier de la socit dont il partent. Ce n'est pas propre  l'Afrique du Nord, c'tait aussi le cas avec les migrants d'origine europenne qui se sont installs dans l'Ouest Amricain, ou en Australie, 
> (...)


entre amalgame et n'importe quoi...

j'imagine que a fera plaisir aux expatris du forum de te lire

Dire qu'on nous gave de reportages et articles de presse depuis plusieurs annes sur le fabuleux destin de nos meilleurs tudiants dans ces contres lointaines.

Combien de franais  Londres au fait ? Ah merde 8e ville franaise en nombre d'habitants... que de la racaille, du fond de panier

Oh putain moi aussi je caricature  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> entre amalgame et n'importe quoi...
> 
> j'imagine que a fera plaisir aux expatris du forum de te lire
> 
> Dire qu'on nous gave de reportages et articles de presse depuis plusieurs annes sur le fabuleux destin de nos meilleurs tudiants dans ces contres lointaines.
> 
> Combien de franais  Londres au fait ? Ah merde 8e ville franaise en nombre d'habitants... que de la racaille, du fond de panier
> 
> Oh putain moi aussi je caricature


Que veux-tu, on arrive  nous dire limite dans le mme message, que les migrants/rfugis ne devraient pas tre accueillis car ils reprsentent une source leve de dlinquance mais en mme temps, que ces personnes ne sont pas de pauvres dlinquants, mais des gens duqus de classes moyennes qui s'expatrie comme tout  chacun, en ayant planifi leur venue comme un projet prvu, car cela demande quand mme des moyens financiers et toute une organisation.

Au final, comment cela se fait-il que ces gens passe de jeunes duqus,  jeunes dlinquants voleurs et violeurs ? Y'a un truc spcial au moment de passer la frontire ? C'est un produit dans l'air ou quoi ? 

Le migrant de Schrdinger,  la fois duqu responsable et dlinquant...  ::aie:: 

Mais on ne se demande pas pourquoi une fois sur place, ils se mettent  voler / commettre des mfaits, et si a a un lien avec le fait de les parquer dans des camps de fortune dans la misre la plus totale.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> entre amalgame et n'importe quoi...
> 
> j'imagine que a fera plaisir aux expatris du forum de te lire
> 
> Dire qu'on nous gave de reportages et articles de presse depuis plusieurs annes sur le fabuleux destin de nos meilleurs tudiants dans ces contres lointaines.
> 
> Combien de franais  Londres au fait ? Ah merde 8e ville franaise en nombre d'habitants... que de la racaille, du fond de panier
> 
> Oh putain moi aussi je caricature


Heu ! C'est pitoyable comme remarque, j'espre que tu fais une diffrence entre une immigration accepte et une immigration clandestine. 
Pour Londres (et le reste de l'UE) il y a des accords de libre circulation.
Si tu veux aller bosser au Canada, aux USA ou en Australie, faut un visa.
Pour la Chine, c'est encore plus compliqu.
On ne parle pas de clandestins dans ce cas l !

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu as raison. Mais alors pourquoi est-ce que ce n'est pas le haut du panier ? Si ce sont des gens qui cherchent un travail, alors pourquoi creraient-ils de la dlinquance ? (Note le conditionnel, je ne suis pas persuade que les immigrs soient plus responsables que les locaux). Je ne crois pas une seconde que la culture locale puisse expliquer de tels accs de violence, ou alors, c'est la culture humaine dans son ensemble qui est concerne.


Parce que une fois arrivs, ils ont pas de boulot, voire pas le droit de bosser, que rgulirement des locaux vont bien leur faire comprendre qu'on est bien gentils de les accepter sur notre sol et qu'ils pourraient se laver quand mme (puis partent raler qu'on donne des fonds pour qu'ils aient l'eau ces trangers, alors que nos sdf hein ?).

Plus ce qu' mis fcharton2 au dessus, t'as un super cocktail dont peut ressortir pleins de choses, rarement positives.

----------


## fcharton2

> Mais alors pourquoi est-ce que ce n'est pas le haut du panier ?


Parce que pour le haut du panier, il y a mieux  faire que payer des passeurs et devenir clandestin. Pour beaucoup d'entre eux, il y a dj pas mal de possibilits locales. Pour ceux qui veulent partir, il y a l'expatriation lgale (avec le visa de travail), ou les visa tudiants (qui souvent, dans les faits, permettent de rester). Quelqu'un qui peut rester chez lui ou partir lgalement le fera, je pense, plutt que devenir rfugi. 




> Je ne crois pas une seconde que la culture locale puisse expliquer de tels accs de violence, ou alors, c'est la culture humaine dans son ensemble qui est concerne.


Je suis d'accord, et c'est pour cela que je parlais de l'Ouest Amricain et de l'Australie (des colonies, aussi). Donc oui, c'est quelque chose de trs humain, qui fait qu'isols dans un pays lointain, avec une culture trs diffrente, dans un contexte extra-lgal, des gens qui sont partis dans l'espoir d'une vie meilleure et plus facile et ne la trouvent pas peuvent facilement draper. C'est pour cela que je pense que c'est un problme d'immigration, voire, le problme de l'immigration. 

Sur le sujet, il a t beaucoup crit, en Europe,  l'poque de l'expansion coloniale. L'uvre de Conrad tourne autour de ce thme (Cur des tnbres, sur la perte des repres moraux, la Folie Almayer sur l'impossibilit de s'intgrer), tu en as une vision trs noire dans le Voyage au Bout de la Nuit. Toutes ces histoires concernent des europens, et ont t crites par des europens. Ce n'est donc ni une particularit d'une culture, ni une vision raciste.



Francois

----------


## Invit

> Parce que pour le haut du panier, il y a mieux  faire que payer des passeurs et devenir clandestin. Pour beaucoup d'entre eux, il y a dj pas mal de possibilits locales. Pour ceux qui veulent partir, il y a l'expatriation lgale (avec le visa de travail), ou les visa tudiants (qui souvent, dans les faits, permettent de rester). Quelqu'un qui peut rester chez lui ou partir lgalement le fera, je pense, plutt que devenir rfugi.


Mais l on parle desquels prcisment (dsole encore une fois, j'ai pas tout suivi) ? Des immigrs avec papiers ou des immigrs clandestins ? Parce que si on parle des "problmes de l'immigration", on inclut ces deux catgories.
Les rfugis sont un cas  part, puisqu'ils ont besoin de protection. Ils ne partent pas de leur plein gr mais pour sauver leur peau (aprs, il y a probablement des rfugis qui ne sont pas vraiment perscuts qui obtiennent le droit d'asile et des rfugis qui sont vraiment perscuts mais ne l'obtiennent pas, mais il me semble que le processus est assez rigoureux).

----------


## Zirak

> Mais l on parle desquels prcisment (dsole encore une fois, j'ai pas tout suivi) ? Des immigrs avec papiers ou des immigrs clandestins ? Parce que si on parle des "problmes de l'immigration", on inclut ces deux catgories.
> Les rfugis sont un cas  part, puisqu'ils ont besoin de protection.


On amalgame les 3 et on dvie petit  petit, ca vite de dire textuellement qu'il ne faut pas les accepter, a fera diminuer la dlinquance. Le reste c'est juste de l'enrobage...

On est quand mme parti des faits de Cologne imputs aux rfugis Syriens qui en fait n'y taient pour rien, pour en arriver  parler de jeunes clibataires duqus expatris par choix, m'enfin bon.

----------


## Gunny

> On amalgame les 3 et on dvie petit  petit, ca vite de dire textuellement qu'il ne faut pas les accepter, a fera diminuer la dlinquance. Le reste c'est juste de l'enrobage...
> 
> On est quand mme parti des faits de Cologne imputs aux rfugis Syriens qui en fait n'y taient pour rien, pour en arriver  parler de jeunes clibataires duqus expatris par choix, m'enfin bon.


Une info qui tombe  point nomm : Un tablod allemand reconnat avoir menti sur le sujet et s'en excuse

----------


## TallyHo

> Ah merde 8e ville franaise en nombre d'habitants...


Petit HS... Tu as une source ? Ca m'intresse. Merci  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si tu avais suivi ce qui a t dit plus haut, l'enqute a montr, que la plupart des agressions commises n'taient pas  caractre sexuel, mais plus des vols avec plus ou moins de violence.


Admettons, mme si on met dans le mme sac plusieurs type de dlits diffrents (vol, vol avec violence, agression) en un seul histoire histoire de minimiser le nombre d'agressions sexuelles.

Mais ta thse est dmolie par le fministe Patrick Jean qui nous dmontre involontairement que lors de manifestations similaires, le nombre d'agressions sexuelles tait infiniment plus faible. A Bayonne et Pampelune par exemple, 1656 plaintes dont 4 pour agressions sexuelles.





> Certes, mais est-ce que a ne reste pas quand mme un problme li  l'immigration ? Et dans ce cas, dire qu'ouvrir davantage les frontires, et accueillir toujours plus d'immigrer ne risque-t-il pas d'accentuer les problmes lis  l'immigration, sur le long terme, n'est-il pas justifier ?
> Donc, a n'a rien  voir, immdiatement avec les rfugis syriens, mais  long terme ? 
> Comme tu le fais remarquer, les violences, la dlinquance, c'est essentiellement du  la pauvret, le chmage, ... toussa, toussa. Dans un pays qui connait le chmage et la pauprisation des travailleurs (l'Allemagne a troqu des chmeurs contre des travailleurs pauvres, c'est un choix que certains trouvent formidable...  ), l'immigration ne peut que rajouter des problmes aux problmes. Donc, le fait que ces agresseurs soient pour l'essentiel issus de l'immigration,  ne plaide pas en faveur de laccueil de nouveaux immigrs.
> Je parle d'immigrs et pas de rfugis. Les rfugis n'ont pas vocation  rester dans le pays d'accueil, mais dans ce cas, je pense qu'on est plus dans l'immigration.


La dlinquance est lie aux revenus,  l'ge et au milieu d'origine. Les jeunes d'origine trangres sont plus criminognes que les jeunes autochtones qui le sont plus que les vieux quelque soient leur origines. C'est le b.a.ba de la criminalit.




> Une info qui tombe  point nomm : Un tablod allemand reconnat avoir menti sur le sujet et s'en excuse


Ca ne change rien  la ralit du phnomne

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les rfugis sont un cas  part, puisqu'ils ont besoin de protection.


Quels sont les critres qui font qu'une personne est considr rfugie ou simplement migrante ? (j'imagine qu'on doit tudier le dossier pour le dterminer)
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des abus, l on a vu des vagues de migrants tous ne fuyaient pas la guerre.

Comment a ce passe en ce moment au Soudan, en rythre et en Afghanistan exactement ? Il faut que je me renseigne pour savoir pourquoi ces gens fuyait leur pays.
En tout cas maintenant on dirait que les terroristes ont quitts la Syrie et que la paix est revenue, enfin jespre.
Donc on ne devrait plus entendre parler de migrant Syrien si tout va bien.
Parce que ce n'est pas marrant d'avoir  quitter son pays surtout quand c'est pour fuir le terrorisme...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Plus prcisment, ce sont souvent les plus pauvres. Qu'ils restent pauvres chez eux ou qu'ils viennent tre pauvres chez nous, au final le problme est le mme (sauf que chez nous, c'est nous que a concerne). C'est donc tout un tas de paramtres,  savoir par exemple la pauvret particulirement prsente en Afrique, et le chmage ici qui fait qu'en plus de ne pas pouvoir intgrer les Europens pauvres, on ne peut pas intgrer les migrants pauvres.
> Donc, je dirais que c'est plutt la faute aux ingalits qu' l'immigration


http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...9750_3224.html

J'ai lu cet article hier, je le trouvais trs  propos.
Ca rejoins  un peu le portrait fait par fcharton, des gens qui ont les moyens de fuir la guerre.

Aprs, le problme c'ets qu'on parle d'immigration choisie, mais c'est une belle excuse. Parce que les informaticien arrivent a se recycler a peu prs, mais uin mdecin venu de damas risque bien de se retrouver aide soignant dans un hopital francais.
Ou pay moiti moins que ses collgues.

Il y a beaucoup de procdures y compris dans l'Europe pour faire reconnaitre ses diplomes. Je ne parle mme pas de formation universitaire pour les migrants.
Un mec qui a un master de droit en syrie a surement la capacit d'encaisser le droit francais et de devenir productif rapidement dans son domaine. Ca nous rapporterait plus  court terme, et les dgats en terme d'image de soit transmis a la descendance serait infiniment moins fort.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...9750_3224.html
> 
> J'ai lu cet article hier, je le trouvais trs  propos.
> Ca rejoins  un peu le portrait fait par fcharton, des gens qui ont les moyens de fuir la guerre.
> 
> Aprs, le problme c'ets qu'on parle d'immigration choisie, mais c'est une belle excuse. Parce que les informaticien arrivent a se recycler a peu prs, mais uin mdecin venu de damas risque bien de se retrouver aide soignant dans un hopital francais.
> Ou pay moiti moins que ses collgues.
> 
> Il y a beaucoup de procdures y compris dans l'Europe pour faire reconnaitre ses diplomes. Je ne parle mme pas de formation universitaire pour les migrants.
> Un mec qui a un master de droit en syrie a surement la capacit d'encaisser le droit francais et de devenir productif rapidement dans son domaine. Ca nous rapporterait plus  court terme, et les dgats en terme d'image de soit transmis a la descendance serait infiniment moins fort.


Tu oublies un problme de taille. La langue et la culture. 
Comme tu le dis, pour des informaticiens, je ne pense pas que cela pose problme. J'avais fait embaucher un Iranien, qui avait quitt l'Iran suite  l'arrive des islamistes, et il tait trs comptant. Le seul soucis tait sa maitrise du franais technique. Par contre, pour un mdecin ou un juriste, il y a les aspects humain, social et culturel qui entrent en jeu. Je ne dis pas qu'il sont moins bons professionnellement, mais que leur approche du mtier va tre diffrente de celles d'un franais. Donc, il faut une adaptation.
Je ne sais pas ce qui est mis en place, pour que ces personnes soient intgrables dans leur domaines dans la socit franaise, mais c'est sr que a devriait tre une chance pour la France. Je pense, notamment, aux dserts mdicaux dans les campagnes.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Aprs, le problme c'ets qu'on parle d'immigration choisie, mais c'est une belle excuse. Parce que les informaticien arrivent a se recycler a peu prs, mais un mdecin venu de damas risque bien de se retrouver aide soignant dans un hopital francais.
> Ou pay moiti moins que ses collgues.
> 
> Il y a beaucoup de procdures y compris dans l'Europe pour faire reconnaitre ses diplomes. Je ne parle mme pas de formation universitaire pour les migrants.
> Un mec qui a un master de droit en syrie a surement la capacit d'encaisser le droit francais et de devenir productif rapidement dans son domaine. Ca nous rapporterait plus  court terme, et les dgats en terme d'image de soit transmis a la descendance serait infiniment moins fort


Ce risque est quand mme mieux pour lui que de se faire assassiner par les ennemis du rgime (qui tuent de institutrices alors des mdecins...) sans aucun salaire. En plus il va pouvoir faire venir sa femme.

Quand aux rfugis, la majorit vient de pays sans aucun enseignement suprieur voir avec un taux d'analphabtisme effarant, et la plupart des syriens n'a aucun diplme. Alors qu'est devenu l'argent des camps de rfugis grs par le HRC ?




> Je ne sais pas ce qui est mis en place, pour que ces personnes soient intgrables dans leur domaines dans la socit franaise, mais c'est sr que a devriait tre une chance pour la France. Je pense, notamment, aux dserts mdicaux dans les campagnes.


C'est magnifique toute cette compassion pour les diplms trangers, mais si on commenait par se proccuper des tudiants nationaux victimes du numerus clausus ?

----------


## Zirak

> Quand aux rfugis, la majorit vient de pays sans aucun enseignement suprieur voir avec un taux d'analphabtisme effarant, et la plupart des syriens n'a aucun diplme. Alors qu'est devenu l'argent des camps de rfugis grs par le HRC ?


On n'a pas les stats pour ceux venu en France mais si on prend l'exemple de l'Autriche :




> Entre aot et dcembre 2015, prs de 900 rfugis, hommes et femmes, ont effectu des "contrles de comptences" pour rechercher un emploi. Les rsultats rvlent que *61% d'entre eux possdent un diplme du second degr, d'tudes suprieures ou de formation professionnelle.*





> Nous avons analys ces rsultats par nationalit, car il y a de fortes disparits entre les pays d'origine. La moyenne globale n'est pas significative", explique Johannes Kopf, directeur de l'AMS. *Une moyenne qui cache un net avantage pour les Syriens, les Iraniens et les Irakiens* - respectivement 68%, 90% et 73%.





> Le bilan de l'AMS fait aussi apparatre que, pour les demandeurs d'asile qui recherchent un emploi, *le taux de diplms du secondaire ou du suprieur est "sensiblement suprieur"...  celui des Autrichiens dans le mme cas.*


http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/soc...s_1753182.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> si on commenait par se proccuper des tudiants nationaux


Ouais c'est clair que dans la plupart des domaines il y a plus de diplms que de postes disponibles...

Galre des bac+5: les jeunes diplms sans emploi tmoignent
40% des jeunes diplms sans emploi un an aprs
"CV trop lger", pas de contacts  Paris... Bac +5 et sans emploi, j'ai repris des tudes
Diplms d'un master 2 :  Pour trouver du travail, le mieux est de se spcialiser 

Fuite des cerveaux : les bac +5 veulent quitter la France
Les tudiants des grandes coles sduits par lexpatriation

Un tat logique, qui fonctionne normalement, fait passer son peuple avant les autres, c'est une base de la survie.
Je ne sais pas quel est le problme de certains pays europen mais ils pensent qu'ils doivent sauver chaque humain qui souffre...
Si on voulait rellement faire a on arrterai de semer le chaos partout, on aurait pas tu Kadhafi, on aurait pas aid les soit disant "rebelles" qui luttaient contre l'tat Syrien, etc.

La France bombardait en Syrie et en mme temps accueillait des syriens, perso j'aurais pas envie d'tre accueilli dans un pays qui bombarde mon pays, vu que ce sont ces bombardements qui m'ont fait partir  l'origine...

L'Occident devrait arrter de se mler de ce qui ne le regarde pas.
Il faut cesser d'intervenir l o on nous a rien demand...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est magnifique toute cette compassion pour les diplms trangers, mais si on commenait par se proccuper des tudiants nationaux victimes du numerus clausus ?


Le numrus clausus n'est pas le seul responsable dans le phnomne de la dsertification mdicale. Il y a surtout que nos jeunes diplms de mdecine prfrent s'installer en ville.

----------


## ManusDei

> Alors qu'est devenu l'argent des camps de rfugis grs par le HRC ?


Une bonne partie de l'argent annonc n'est jamais vers par les Etats.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Chirac nous avait fait regretter Mitterand.
Sarkozy nous a fait regretter Chirac.
Hollande n'tait pas loin de nous faire regretter Sarko.

Mais, je crois que l'on tient dj celui qui pourrait nous faire regretter Hollande en la personne de Fillon. En effet, ce mssieur fait encore plus foireux que Hollande en ne tenant pas une promesse alors mme qu'il n'est pas encore lu (esprons qu'ils ne le soit jamais). 

Le 26 janvier dernier, il dclare qu'il ne sera pas candidat s'il est mis en examen, dans l'affaire de l'emploi prsum fictif de son pouse. (source)
Le 16 fvrier (hier donc),  peine un mois sa promesse faite sur le plateau du 20h de TF1, il dcide d'y aller "coute que coute" mme s'il est mis en examen (source).

Y a pas  dire, on a une belle brochette de champions. Et dire, qu'il y en a pour le dfendre, pire, il risque d'tre lu. 
A vous dgouter de la politique (si vous ne l'tiez pas encore), voire mme  vous donner envie de voter FN !  ::aie::

----------


## fcharton2

> Mais, je crois que l'on tient dj celui qui pourrait nous faire regretter Hollande en la personne de Fillon.


Je ne sais pas si on regrettera Hollande (a me parait difficile), mais je sens qu'il ne gardera pas longtemps son titre de prsident le plus lamentable de la cinquime. 

Pour Fillon, j'ai du mal  le voir survivre au dferlement actuel, mais je pense que les rpublicains sont coincs, et que changer de candidat n'arrangera pas les choses. Je suis maintenant assez curieux de ce que va devenir la campagne lectorale. J'ai du mal  imaginer que, mme avec toute la gentillesse des mdias, la Rotschilditude de Macron et son approche un peu lourdingue du marketing de masse (des chauffeurs de salle, srieusement?) ne lui sautent pas  la figure. Mlenchon est un peu plus inaudible chaque jour, et je ne suis pas certain que les meutes actuelles l'aident (parce que l'amalgame avec l'extrme gauche casseuse sera faite). Reste Hamon, dont le peu d'paisseur devient inquitant, et que ses soutiens (PS, EELV maintenant) ne vont pas aider.

Et je ne sais pas vous, mais je vois autour de moi de plus en plus de monde qui semble se rsigner  voter Marine (ce qui leur aurait t impossible il y a un an). Si elle fait maintenant quelque ouvertures  droite, que la banlieue reste un peu au centre de l'actualit, que les autres candidats, terrifis  l'ide de dire quelque chose qui pourrait diviser, ou tre critiqu, continuent  rester dans l'ombre, que le Brexit avance et que Trump se tient, discrditant encore plus le discours des mdias, je me demande si on ne va pas l'avoir...

Nos braves mdias se sont crus faiseurs de roi (Jupp d'abord, Macron ensuite), ils risquent de nous donner une reine.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nos braves mdias se sont crus faiseurs de roi (Jupp d'abord, Macron ensuite), ils risquent de nous donner une reine.
> 
> Francois


Tout dpend de qui sera avec elle au second tour. Si c'est Fillon ou Macron, elle a peu de chances. Nos braves "intellectuels bienpensants" de gauche se mobiliseront comme un seul homme pour faire un Front National Rpublicain, et Marine sera renvoye de la mme manire que son papa.
Par contre, si c'est Hamon ou Mlanchon, l c'est pas aussi vident. L'abstention sera importante  droite, et une autre partie prfrera voir Marine qu'un rouge  l'lyse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Reste Hamon, dont le peu d'paisseur devient inquitant, et que ses soutiens (PS, EELV maintenant) ne vont pas aider.


Hamon ne doit pas avoir beaucoup de soutiens au sein du Parti Socialiste, les socialistes ne l'aiment pas parce qu'il est de gauche...
C'est trs mal vu au PS d'tre de gauche.

Il est possible qu'Hamon et Melenchon fusionnent en un seul truc.
Si les partis de gauche se mettent en commun avant le premier tour, a peut tre intressant.
Mais ce serait plus  Hamon de se dissoudre dans le parti de Melenchon que l'inverse.
Le PS risque de mourir bientt.

En parlant dlections prsidentielles, il y a un article qui parle de 2012 :
Les USA ont espionn les candidats  la prsidentielle franaise de 2012
<<Mais selon un document obtenu par WikiLeaks publi ce vendredi par Libration, la CIA, lagence de renseignement amricaine a espionn les candidats  llection prsidentielle franaise de 2012. Pour rappel, Franois Hollande stait impos au second tour face  Nicolas Sarkozy. WikiLeaks rvle ainsi que les tats-Unis ont notamment obtenu des informations sur des   interactions entre Sarkozy et ses conseillers   ou les   principales sources de financement   des diffrents candidats.>>

----------


## fredoche

> Petit HS... Tu as une source ? Ca m'intresse. Merci


c'est sujet  discussion hein...
http://www.latribune.fr/actualites/e...e-france-.html
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigr...au_Royaume-Uni

----------


## fredoche

> Heu ! C'est pitoyable comme remarque, j'espre que tu fais une diffrence entre une immigration accepte et une immigration clandestine. 
> Pour Londres (et le reste de l'UE) il y a des accords de libre circulation.
> Si tu veux aller bosser au Canada, aux USA ou en Australie, faut un visa.
> Pour la Chine, c'est encore plus compliqu.
> On ne parle pas de clandestins dans ce cas l !


oooohhhh ... ma pauvre poupoune  ::calim2:: 
ainsi je t'inspire de la piti ? mais je croyais avoir prcis le caractre caricatural de mes propos... certes avec un peu d'ironie, cela a pu t'chapper

As tu pens  poser cette question  l'auteur de cette phrase : 



> historiquement, les gens qui quittent leur pays pour aller chercher fortune ailleurs, ne reprsentent pas toujours le haut du panier de la socit dont il partent. Ce n'est pas propre  l'Afrique du Nord, c'tait aussi le cas avec les migrants d'origine europenne qui se sont installs dans l'Ouest Amricain, ou en Australie


car l'auteur ne semble pas lui faire cette diffrence

d'ailleurs je parlais d'amalgame... mais bon encore faut-il que les mots ait un sens pour toi...

Comme _immigration_ d'ailleurs : des gens qui quittent leur pays deviennent quoi dans le pays qui les accueille ? Quel est donc le terme utilis pour ce phnomne ?

Allez c'est pas grave... Bon WE  ::zoubi::

----------


## fredoche

> Hamon ne doit pas avoir beaucoup de soutiens au sein du Parti Socialiste, les socialistes ne l'aiment pas parce qu'il est de gauche...
> C'est trs mal vu au PS d'tre de gauche.


c'est a qui est terrible

une vraie tromperie sur la marchandise

----------


## Ryu2000

> une vraie tromperie sur la marchandise


Je ne sais pas, je pense que les gens ont compris qu'il y a une diffrence entre une politique de gauche et la politique du Parti Socialiste.

Apparemment le premier secrtaire du PS n'aime pas que des types du PS soutiennent Macron :
Les lus socialistes qui parraineront Macron seront  bien sr  exclus du PS, avertit Cambadlis

Du coup Sgolne Royale devrait se faire virer :
PRSIDENTIELLE-2017 SGOLNE ROYAL SOUTIENT EMMANUEL MACRON
" en coulisses, son soutien au leader dEn Marche ! se dessine chaque jour davantage."

Peut tre que certains lus socialistes pensent qu'il y a plus d'avenir dans le parti de Macron que dans le PS.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne sais pas, je pense que les gens ont compris qu'il y a une diffrence entre une politique de gauche et la politique du Parti Socialiste.
> 
> Apparemment le premier secrtaire du PS n'aime pas que des types du PS soutiennent Macron :
> Les lus socialistes qui parraineront Macron seront  bien sr  exclus du PS, avertit Cambadlis
> 
> Du coup Sgolne Royale devrait se faire virer :
> PRSIDENTIELLE-2017 SGOLNE ROYAL SOUTIENT EMMANUEL MACRON
> " en coulisses, son soutien au leader dEn Marche ! se dessine chaque jour davantage."
> 
> Peut tre que certains lus socialistes pensent qu'il y a plus d'avenir dans le parti de Macron que dans le PS.


Cambadlis ne reprsente plus le PS. La donne  changer avec le choix Hamon. Et Sgolne l'a compris, pas Cambadlis (mais, bon lui, il ne comprend pas tout). 
La volont de socialistes (et pas que les adhrents, mais ceux qui ont vot aux primaires), a clairement montr qu'ils en avaient marre de la "gauche librale" reprsente par Hollande/Valls et Macron par la mme occasion. Les pro-Hollande/Valls n'ont pas d'autres choix que de se tourner vers Macron, qui reprsente ce courant politique. Le PS se gauchise, avec Hamon, et a rduit l'espace politique de Melanchon. D'ailleurs on le voit assez bien actuellement, Melanchon est bien emmerd par Hamon et sa main tendue. Si jamais Melanchon et Hamon ne faisait qu'une candidature, ils auraient toutes les chances d'tre au second tour. Mais pour cela, il faut que Melanchon laisse son go  la maison, et c'est pas simple.

----------


## ManusDei

Perso je pense que a devrait plutt tre  Hamon de se dsister en faveur de Mlenchon. Mlenchon est sur sa position depuis plus de 10 ans, l o il y a encore quelques annes Hamon tait au gouvernement Hollande.
Alors certes Hamon est parti en claquant la porte, mais il me semble moins lgitime (bien que largement plus acceptable je pense).

----------


## Ryu2000

> l o il y a encore quelques annes Hamon tait au gouvernement Hollande.


Je crois que Melenchon a t 30 ans au PS.
Les communistes ne l'aimaient pas du tout :


Mais aujourd'hui il n'y a plus de communiste donc a va bien pour Melenchon.




> je pense que a devrait plutt tre  Hamon de se dsister en faveur de Mlenchon.


Effectivement, en plus Melenchon a plus de supporteurs que le PS et Hamon.
Donc ce serait normalement que le gros absorbe le petit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Perso je pense que a devrait plutt tre  Hamon de se dsister en faveur de Mlenchon. Mlenchon est sur sa position depuis plus de 10 ans, l o il y a encore quelques annes Hamon tait au gouvernement Hollande.
> Alors certes Hamon est parti en claquant la porte, mais il me semble moins lgitime (bien que largement plus acceptable je pense).


Oui et non. Hamon a un appareil politique plus puissant (mme s'ils ne sont plus ce qu'ils taient), je pense que le PS a plus de chances de rassembler que le FdG qui fait trs ... communiste, donc peur !

----------


## TallyHo

> Et je ne sais pas vous, mais je vois autour de moi de plus en plus de monde qui semble se rsigner  voter Marine (ce qui leur aurait t impossible il y a un an).


Non seulement a mais de plus en plus de gens qui n'ont plus peur de tenir des propos devant tout le monde... Et je ne parle pas de discuter immigration entre gens polis. Non je parle de propos radicaux, sans nuance, amalgamant. Le genre de propos qui peut trs bien conduire  une bagarre.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne sais pas si on regrettera Hollande (a me parait difficile), mais je sens qu'il ne gardera pas longtemps son titre de prsident le plus lamentable de la cinquime.


Surtout qu'en dpit des efforts constants et approfondis de Franois Hollande pour mriter le titre de pire prsident de l'histoire de la rpublique franaise, en la matire, mme lui n'arrive pas  la cheville de Sarkozy. Mme lui n'a pas autant dtruit la France et ruin le pays que Sarkozy ne l'a fait. Hollande ne restera que dauphin.

Mais Macron est susceptible de faire pire que Hollande et Sarko runis. Ce qui ne serait pas un mince exploit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le numrus clausus n'est pas le seul responsable dans le phnomne de la dsertification mdicale. Il y a surtout que nos jeunes diplms de mdecine prfrent s'installer en ville.


Mais je pense toutefois que nos mdecins prfrent s'installer en ville depuis le moyen-ge.




> Cambadlis ne reprsente plus le PS. La donne  changer avec le choix Hamon. Et Sgolne l'a compris, pas Cambadlis (mais, bon lui, il ne comprend pas tout). 
> La volont de socialistes (et pas que les adhrents, mais ceux qui ont vot aux primaires), a clairement montr qu'ils en avaient marre de la "gauche librale" reprsente par Hollande/Valls et Macron par la mme occasion. Les pro-Hollande/Valls n'ont pas d'autres choix que de se tourner vers Macron, qui reprsente ce courant politique. Le PS se gauchise, avec Hamon, et a rduit l'espace politique de Melanchon. D'ailleurs on le voit assez bien actuellement, Melanchon est bien emmerd par Hamon et sa main tendue. Si jamais Melanchon et Hamon ne faisait qu'une candidature, *ils auraient toutes les chances d'tre au second tour*. Mais pour cela, il faut que Melanchon laisse son go  la maison, et c'est pas simple.


C'est douteux, mais s'il en tait ainsi, ce serait vraiment "Cuba sans le soleil" pour reprendre la formule de l'autre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Malheureusement l'association Hamon - Melenchon ne va pas se faire :
Hamon - Mlenchon : le "covoiturage" n'aura pas lieu



> Aprs trois semaines de discussion, Benot Hamon a ferm la porte  un accord lectoral avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon en vue de la prsidentielle.


Par consquent aucun de ces 2 partis n'arrivera au second tour  moins d'un miracle.
Pourtant il suffisait  Hamon de laisser ses voix  Melenchon...

----------


## Gunny

> Malheureusement l'association Hamon - Melenchon ne va pas se faire :
> Hamon - Mlenchon : le "covoiturage" n'aura pas lieu
> 
> Par consquent aucun de ces 2 partis n'arrivera au second tour  moins d'un miracle.
> Pourtant il suffisait  Hamon de laisser ses voix  Melenchon...


A la surprise d'absolument personne... La gauche franaise est vraiment rageante. Ils pourraient gagner unis, ils prfrent perdre diviss.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils pourraient gagner unis, ils prfrent perdre diviss.


Bon aprs Hamon ne devrait pas reprsenter une grosse parti de l'lectorat franais...
Par contre si lors des rsultats du premier tour de llection prsidentielle franaise de 2017 on se rend compte que la somme des votes de Melenchon et d'Hamon aurait t suffisante pour passer au second tour, Hamon va regretter de ne pas avoir fusionn avec Melenchon...

C'est dans 2 mois, quelque part c'est proche.

----------


## Invit

Je suis plus Mlenchon que Hamon, mais je trouve quand mme que c'est mga chaud ce qu'il lui demande. Si t'as lu les conditions de Mlenchon, on dirait que a a t crit exprs pour qu'il refuse.
http://www.lepoint.fr/presidentielle...05470_3121.php

Et niveau programme, il lui demande d'adopter  100% le sien. a ne dit pas non plus qui serait le candidat s'il y avait un rapprochement. Bon, d'un ct on s'en fout puisque si a se trouve dans sa nouvelle constitution il n'y aura mme plus de prsident lu au suffrage universel.

Bref, il ne fait aucun pas vers lui (alors qu'en plus il est derrire dans les sondages).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si t'as lu les conditions de Mlenchon, on dirait que a a t crit exprs pour qu'il refuse.
> http://www.lepoint.fr/presidentielle...05470_3121.php


J'ai du louper un passage parce que rien ne me choque :
- Ne pas se rapprocher de Macron a c'est vident.
- Rompre avec le quinquennat, c'est plus facile que de le dfendre... Et vu la popularit de Valls/Hollande s'en loigner ne serait pas plus 
- Abolition de : la loi El Khomri, le CICE et l'tat d'urgence permanent.
- Retirer l'investiture aux lections lgislatives de Myriam El Khomri  Paris, Manuel Valls dans l'Essonne et Bruno Le Roux en Seine-Saint-Denis. (bon alors a  la limite c'est peut tre trop)
- une srie de mesures selon lui incontournables. Parmi elles,  la convocation d'une assemble constituante dans les trois premiers mois de la nouvelle mandature ,  l'augmentation du smic et des minima sociaux ,  l'instauration de la scurit sociale intgrale ,  la sortie du nuclaire ,  l'arrt immdiat de l'application des directives europennes mettant en cause les services publics de notre pays  ou encore la sortie de l'Otan

C'est marrant on dirait que Melenchon se prend pour Trump : "J'arrive au pouvoir et tout de suite je lance 15 projets".

----------


## Gunny

> Je suis plus Mlenchon que Hamon, mais je trouve quand mme que c'est mga chaud ce qu'il lui demande. Si t'as lu les conditions de Mlenchon, on dirait que a a t crit exprs pour qu'il refuse.
> http://www.lepoint.fr/presidentielle...05470_3121.php
> 
> Et niveau programme, il lui demande d'adopter  100% le sien. a ne dit pas non plus qui serait le candidat s'il y avait un rapprochement. Bon, d'un ct on s'en fout puisque si a se trouve dans sa nouvelle constitution il n'y aura mme plus de prsident lu au suffrage universel.
> 
> Bref, il ne fait aucun pas vers lui (alors qu'en plus il est derrire dans les sondages).


Tout  fait,  tel point que je me demande si ce n'est pas fait exprs... J'aime bien Mlenchon mais il m'nerve parfois. Ne pas faire de concessions c'est louable, mais  un moment il faut se rendre compte que si on veut se rassembler il faut en faire, sinon ce n'est pas un rassemblement, c'est une soumission. L comme par hasard les deux sortent la tte haute : Mlenchon peut dire "c'est pas ma faute, Hamon a refus", et Hamon peut dire "c'est pas ma faute, Mlenchon est ferm". videmment ils sont tous les deux dans une impasse politique, pour un vrai ralliement il faudrait qu'ils se mettent sous la bannire d'un troisime homme, mais c'est problmatique : le FDG n'existe pas sans Mlenchon, et le PS ne laissera pas faire Hamon s'il dcide de se rapprocher de Mlenchon.

----------


## fcharton2

> Je suis plus Mlenchon que Hamon, mais je trouve quand mme que c'est mga chaud ce qu'il lui demande. Si t'as lu les conditions de Mlenchon, on dirait que a a t crit exprs pour qu'il refuse.


En mme temps, mme s'il fait semblant de ne pas s'en souvenir, Hamon est le candidat dsign par la primaire du PS, il est cens rassembler son camp, qui est celui avec qui Mlenchon vient de refuser de gouverner pendant cinq ans. Pour un Mlenchon qui a construit son image sur sa fidlit  ses ides, se rallier maintenant serait trange, non?

Et puis, plus cyniquement, je pense qu'il doit avoir  l'esprit ce qui est arriv aux autres allis du PS, EELV, et  leurs leaders charismatiques, aprs leur victoire de 2012.

Je pense que Mlenchon ne pouvait pas refuser le dialogue, mais sait qu'il n'a aucun intrt  une alliance. Et l'ide de ne pas faire gagner la gauche ne l'ennuie pas plus qu'en 2012, parce qu'il considre que mme avec Hamon comme candidat, c'est le mme PS libral qui gagnerait. Ce qui m'tonne, c'est le fait que le PS ait mdiatis ces changes. Au moment o l'on reproche  Macron son manque de contenu idologique, montrer ainsi qu'Hamon est -gauche-mais-pas-trop-enfin-c'est-compliqu me semble une drle d'ide...

Francois

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'aime bien Mlenchon mais il m'nerve parfois. Ne pas faire de concessions c'est louable, mais  un moment il faut se rendre compte que si on veut se rassembler il faut en faire, sinon ce n'est pas un rassemblement, c'est une soumission.


Il veut se donner une image de personnage de gauche radical, son mouvement s'appelle "La France insoumise", ce qu'il a demand  Hamon c'est ce que veut lextrme gauche.
Sinon il perdrait en crdibilit dans son lectorat, parce que si il se ramollit les gens vont dire "Il n'est pas de gauche, il est socialiste en fait !".
Il a besoin de bien se dmarquer du PS (donc l'quipe Valls/Macron).

Qu'est-ce qui drange Hamon dans ce que demande Mlenchon exactement ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis plus Mlenchon que Hamon, mais je trouve quand mme que c'est mga chaud ce qu'il lui demande. Si t'as lu les conditions de Mlenchon, on dirait que a a t crit exprs pour qu'il refuse.
> http://www.lepoint.fr/presidentielle...05470_3121.php
> 
> Et niveau programme, il lui demande d'adopter  100% le sien. a ne dit pas non plus qui serait le candidat s'il y avait un rapprochement. Bon, d'un ct on s'en fout puisque si a se trouve dans sa nouvelle constitution il n'y aura mme plus de prsident lu au suffrage universel.
> 
> Bref, il ne fait aucun pas vers lui (alors qu'en plus il est derrire dans les sondages).


Melenchon est dans la mouvance gauchiste, qui ne veut surtout pas du pouvoir, mais juste rler, gagner son pognon en se faisant lire et profiter du systme. Il est trs proche de Fillon dans cette dmarche. Ce qu'il propose est tellement caricatural, qu'il sait qu'il ne sera pas lu. Tout ce qui l'intresse, c'est de mettre des btons dans les roues du PS. 
On pourra lui dire merci, Jean-Luc d'avoir fait lire Fillon, au nom de ton EGO !  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis plus Mlenchon que Hamon, mais je trouve quand mme que c'est mga chaud ce qu'il lui demande. Si t'as lu les conditions de Mlenchon, on dirait que a a t crit exprs pour qu'il refuse.
> http://www.lepoint.fr/presidentielle...05470_3121.php
> 
> Et niveau programme, il lui demande d'adopter  100% le sien. a ne dit pas non plus qui serait le candidat s'il y avait un rapprochement. Bon, d'un ct on s'en fout puisque si a se trouve dans sa nouvelle constitution il n'y aura mme plus de prsident lu au suffrage universel.
> 
> Bref, il ne fait aucun pas vers lui (alors qu'en plus il est derrire dans les sondages).


Je pense que c'est un choix tactique de la part de Mlenchon en visant 2022 : il est tout  fait capable de repasser devant Hamon et donc de propulser le PS  une humiliante 5me place. On a bien vu derrire la victoire (surprise ?) de Hamon toutes les contradiction qui tiraillent le PS depuis 1983 : une ligne rellement de gauche, une ligne communautariste et angliste, une ligne rpublicaine plus ou moins dure, qui voit d'un trs mauvais oeil les accommodements avec l'islamisme de la prcdente, une ligne librale-libertaire plus ou moins assume, une ligne continentale, une ligne atlantiste et francophobe, j'en passe et des meilleures. Sans compter le clivage UE hrit du rfrendum de 2005. Si Macron l'emporte, et si Mlenchon finit devant le PS, l'clatement des socialopes est invitable. Si Fillon perd (s'il finit troisime donc), je pense aussi que l'clatement des ripouxblicains est quasiment assur. 

Mluche s'assure ainsi un boulevard pour 2022, porteur d'un vritable projet de gauche moderne, trs inspir des indigns et de Podemos. Mais il faut pour cela qu'il brille au premier tour : donc qu'il enferme Clmentine Autain et tous ses amis  double tour, et qu'il gare la cl. Il y aura l une vritable place pour un populisme de gauche.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne pense pas que les Rpublicains soient dans la mme situation que le Parti Socialiste...
Quand il y a trop de scandale en rapport avec le parti, il change de nom : RPR => UMP => Les Rpublicains.
Depuis que a s'appelle Les Rpublicains il n'y a pas eu d'histoires... Par rapport  UMP / Sarkozy.
L il n'ont pas encore accumul assez de scandales pour justifier un changement de nom.

Le Parti Socialiste va disparaitre pour crer un truc nouveau.
Quand Valls est  la barre le bateau est oblig de finir par sombrer.
Valls tait premier ministre, Macron tait  l'conomie, bon en fait le gouvernement Valls c'tait la Dream Team des ******** : Laurent Fabius, Sgolne Royal, Najat Vallaud-Belkacem, Christiane Taubira, Bernard Cazeneuve, etc.

Hamon est un candidat apparemment clean dans un parti en train de mourir.
Fillon est en train de mourir dans un parti apparemment clean.

Ce n'est pas le parti qui est tch c'est juste Fillon.
Peut tre que la primaire n'est pas la solution, la prochaine fois les rpublicains trouveront une autre solution pour trouver leur candidat...
Il tait prvu que Valls gagne les primaires du PS et Jupp celle des Rpublicains.
On a gagn au change puisque Hamon / Fillon c'est mieux que Valls / Jupp.

----------


## Invit

> Mluche s'assure ainsi un boulevard pour 2022, porteur d'un vritable projet de gauche moderne, trs inspir des indigns et de Podemos.


Mais y rve, d'ici l les autres partis vaincus auront eu le temps de se remettre d'aplomb, de trouver des candidats potables et des programmes qui tiennent la route, avec un nouveau nom pour le parti tout a. S'il a la moindre chance c'est bien maintenant (vu la gueule des autres partis).  moins qu'il compte sur le fait que d'ici 2022, la France sera dans un tel tat qu'il n'aura plus qu'a se baisser pour la cueillir.
Il a chang de position sur le revenu universel au fait, ou il dit toujours non ?

----------


## Grogro

> Mais y rve, d'ici l les autres partis vaincus auront eu le temps de se remettre d'aplomb, de trouver des candidats potables et des programmes qui tiennent la route, avec un nouveau nom pour le parti tout a. S'il a la moindre chance c'est bien maintenant (vu la gueule des autres partis).  moins qu'il compte sur le fait que d'ici 2022, la France sera dans un tel tat qu'il n'aura plus qu'a se baisser pour la cueillir.
> Il a chang de position sur le revenu universel au fait, ou il dit toujours non ?


C'est prcisment a. Les programmes sauvagement dflationnistes et obsoltes de Macron et de Fillon sont porteurs de chaos conomique, sans compter nos gentils "chances pour la France" tlcommands depuis Riyad et Doha qui se montreront trs remuant ds que Fillon ne sera pas assez sage sur le plan de la politique extrieure.  

De plus Macron, bien plus que Fillon qui se satisferait du status quo, a trs envie de sauvagement fister le syndicalisme franais. Ce en quoi je ne lui donne pas tout  fait tort, mais il va s'y casser les dents. Fillon lui rve d'une guerre ouverte entre la classe oisive et les classes laborieuses, en bon conservateur tendance XIXme. Je lui souhaite aussi bien du courage, parce que a va clabousser. 

Bien sr, l'intransigeance toute robespierrienne de Mlenchon pourrait lui pter  la gueule et il rve debout. Mais franchement, qui n'en a pas le droit ? A-t-il rellement tort de refuser toute compromission avec 50% des responsables de l'effondrement de la France, des traitres  la nation qui ont brad les bijoux de famille ? A sa place, moi aussi j'aurais humili Hamon. Mieux, je ferais des socialopes mon principal ennemi et de Hamon mon punching ball pour les prsidentielles. Parce que finalement, comme Fillon et Macron, ben c'est rien qu'un demi sel.

----------


## Invit

> Mieux, je ferais des socialopes mon principal ennemi et de Hamon mon punching ball pour les prsidentielles.


Wouh, super ide. Et pendant ce temps l les candidats de droite reprsentent additionns 70% des intentions de vote. 
Mais c'est sur qu'il vaut mieux taper sur le candidat le plus  gauche qu'ait prsent le PS en 20 ans...

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est bien ce que je dis. On a la gauche la plus bte du monde. On avait eu la droite la plus bte, maintenant, c'est la gauche.
La droite a compris de ses erreurs, c'est dommage qu' gauche, ils ne soient pas capable de comprendre. 
Tout cela donne un boulevard  Fillon, qui est finalement le seul candidat plausible.

Quant  Mlenchon, en 2022, il aura en face de lui un PS plus  gauche, car le mouvement Hamon va prendre des rnes aprs les prsidentielles. Les Hollandistes rejoindront EnMache, et si le duo Hamon/Montebourg s'y prend bien, Mlenchon retournera  son 5% qu'il n'aurait jamais quitter, si le PS n'avait pas autant driv  droite.

Mais, j'espre vraiment que Hamon va mettre une dculotte mmorable  ce prtentieux, colrique et gocentrique qu'est Mlenchon.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le candidat le plus  gauche qu'ait prsent le PS en 20 ans...


Du point de vue de Mlenchon, Hamon n'est pas si  gauche que a.
a doit tre important pour Mlenchon de montrer qu'il ne veut pas de compromis, que lui c'est la gauche hardcore de la France insoumise, c'est pas le Parti Socialiste.

----------


## Grogro

> Wouh, super ide. Et pendant ce temps l les candidats de droite reprsentent additionns 70% des intentions de vote. 
> Mais c'est sur qu'il vaut mieux taper sur le candidat le plus  gauche qu'ait prsent le PS en 20 ans...


Qu'est-ce qu'tre de gauche ? 

Est-ce que capituler en rase campagne devant le transhumanisme des GAFA en actant la fin du travail et en proposant le revenu universel, c'est de gauche ? Est-ce que lgitimer leur capitalisme hors sol sans travailleur, c'est de gauche ? 

C'est une vraie question  laquelle je me garderai bien de rpondre parce que je n'en sais foutrement rien. Aprs, le revenu universel, sur le papier j'y suis pas dfavorable moi. Mais n'oubliez pas qu'en politique, tout est affaire de positionnements tacticiens. Et le principal adversaire du Front de gauche pour exister n'est autre que le PS. C'est  qui phagocytera l'autre, et on peut noter que l'UMP/LR et le FN tentent plus ou moins,  mot couverts, le mme jeu. On me rtorquera, avec justesse, que qui sme la division rcolte la dfaite lectorale. Mais, finalement, ce n'est mme pas l'enjeu rel.

----------


## Invit

> Qu'est-ce qu'tre de gauche ?


Pour moi, tre anticapitaliste. A dfaut, si je veut tre sympa et inclusif, au moins reconnatre que certaines choses doivent chapper aux lois du march : nergie, logement, alimentation, transports indispensables...




> Aprs, le revenu universel, sur le papier j'y suis pas dfavorable moi.


Le revenu universel d'Hamon est libral. Il propose  peine plus qu'un RSA. Si ce revenu ne permet pas de se loger, de se nourrir et de payer les factures indispensables (et ailleurs que dans la Creuse), ce n'est pas un revenu universel mais le RSA gnralis.
Ce genre de truc n'aura que pour consquences d'acclrer la suppression des retraites, de l'assurance chmage et maladie, et va accessoirement tirer les salaires vers le bas, les loyers vers le haut...

Mais on va avoir du mal  y chapper. Et avec tout le pognon qu'ils ont transfr des salaires vers le capital, a ne leur cotera pas grand chose de nous filer 700 ou 800  tous. Surtout s'il n'y a plus  payer les cotisations relatives aux trucs sus-mentionns.




> Mais, j'espre vraiment que Hamon va mettre une dculotte mmorable  ce prtentieux, colrique et gocentrique qu'est Mlenchon.


En supposant qu'Hamon arrive au second tour, il aura du mal  remporter l'lection sans passer d'accord avec Mlenchon ou Macron. Surtout si le candidat LR est limin et qu'il se retrouve face  Le Pen.

----------


## Grogro

> Pour moi, tre anticapitaliste. A dfaut, si je veut tre sympa et inclusif, au moins reconnatre que certaines choses doivent chapper aux lois du march : nergie, logement, alimentation, transports indispensables...


Si l'on reste dans une gauche de typologie marxiste ou marxisante, oui. C'est bien pour cela que je ne comprenais pas pourquoi tu qualifiais Hamon de candidat "plus  gauche" prsent par le PS depuis 20 ans (Jospin en 95 donc ?). Parce qu'une gauche sans travailleurs, moi, je ne vois pas. 

Quelles sont les activits et champs de la vie humaine qui doivent chapper aux dictats du march pour vous (je parle au pluriel) ? Comment le logement et l'alimentation pourraient chapper au march ? En rinstaurant le contrle des prix comme dans les annes 70 ? Quels sont les transports indispensables ? Est-ce que l'cole doit chapper  la logique marchande ? Est-ce l'nergie au sens large qui doit tre contrle par l'Etat (donc aussi nationaliser Total ?), ou seulement le nuclaire et l'hydrolectrique,  savoir les infrastructures lourdes et critiques ? Est-ce que le rseau lectrique et le rseau ferrs, infrastructures finances finances par des dcennies d'argent public, peuvent tre spares des oprateurs (thoriquement c'tait l'enjeu des soi-disant "ouvertures au march" de la commission europenne, qui sont devenu des privatisations pures et dures des infras ET de l'oprateur historique runis) ? Quelles infrastructures doivent tre contrles par le public ?

----------


## GPPro

C'est simple : ce sont nos vies qui doivent chapper aux diktats des marchs comme tu les appelles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> thoriquement c'tait l'enjeu des soi-disant "ouvertures au march" de la commission europenne, qui sont devenu des privatisations pures et dures des infras ET de l'oprateur historique runis


Je n'ai jamais vu le bon ct des privatisations...
Au final a revient toujours plus chre pour le client.
Et c'est normal une entreprise prive cherche le profit, donc elle va diminuer la qualit du service et augmenter les prix, c'est systmatiquement a.

----------


## Grogro

Ca n'a rien de simple. Il faut prendre chaque aspect de la vie publique et dfinir clairement le rle de ltat. Y compris dans les domaines rgaliens de plus en plus confis au priv : ducation, dfense, maintien de l'ordre, services d'intervention et d'urgence, infrastructures critiques.

----------


## GPPro

> Je n'ai jamais vu le bon ct des privatisations...
> Au final a revient toujours plus chre pour le client.
> Et c'est normal une entreprise prive cherche le profit, donc elle va diminuer la qualit du service et augmenter les prix, c'est systmatiquement a.


Exactement, et on va rigoler quand tous les rigolos qui veulent la peau de la scu auront russi leur coup, quand on passera des quelques % de cots de gestion actuels aux 10-15% + marges des actionnaires des mutuelles et autres assureurs goinfres...

----------


## Invit

> Exactement, et on va rigoler quand tous les rigolos qui veulent la peau de la scu auront russi leur coup, quand on passera des quelques % de cots de gestion actuels aux 10-15% + marges des actionnaires des mutuelles et autres assureurs goinfres...


On en a dj eu un aperu. Ma cotisation a la mutuelle d'entreprise a quasiment doubl au 1er janvier 2017 sans que les remboursements ne changent. Et elle avait dj augment l'an dernier quand la loi qui les rend obligatoire tait entr en vigueur.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je n'ai jamais vu le bon ct des privatisations...
> Au final a revient toujours plus chre pour le client.
> Et c'est normal une entreprise prive cherche le profit, donc elle va diminuer la qualit du service et augmenter les prix, c'est systmatiquement a.


Je pense qu'il y a des bons et des mauvais exemples.
 - electricit
 - eau
 - scu
 - cole
 - police
 - arme
 - les infrastructures(aroports, routes, ponts, tunnels, ...)
sont pour moi des socles qu'on devrait garder entirement publics.

On peut avoir aussi des service privs avec mission de service publics : 
 - les operateurs dans le cadre d'un service minimum pour internet / le telephone
 - les banques pour un compte minimum

Pour le reste, je pense que peu d'informaticiens se sont plaints d'avoir vu free arriver et casser les cots d'orange en faisant tomber une vache a lait.
C'est le problme du public, il est trs bon pour un service rcurrent, mais trs mauvais pour s'adpter et devenir plus efficient.

Je pense que France telecom est un trs bon exemple de russite de passage au priv.

----------


## GPPro

> On en a dj eu un aperu. Ma cotisation a la mutuelle d'entreprise a quasiment doubl au 1er janvier 2017 sans que les remboursements ne changent. Et elle avait dj augment l'an dernier quand la loi qui les rend obligatoire tait entr en vigueur.


Non seulement a mais en plus ils sont incomptents et/ou de mauvaise volont. Ma compagne a chang de taff fin septembre, son ancienne mutuelle n'a toujours pas signal  la CAF que son ancien contrat tait termin ce qui bloque tous les remboursements par la nouvelle mutuelle... Le plus intressant tant que ma compagne bosse  la CAF ! Du coup elle a fini par activer son rseau pour bypass la radiation (enfin, aprs 4 mois d'attente), mais j'imagine les discours de tous les gogos haineux anti fonctionnaires si c'tait la CAF (qui ne sont aps fonctionnaires mais a le gogo haineux ne le sait pas) qui avait de tels dlais...

----------


## TallyHo

> J'aime bien Mlenchon mais il m'nerve parfois. Ne pas faire de concessions c'est louable, mais  un moment il faut se rendre compte que si on veut se rassembler il faut en faire, sinon ce n'est pas un rassemblement, c'est une soumission.


Tu es trop impatient  ::): 

Attends le second tour, c'est  ce moment que a se ngocie. Jusque l les candidats n'ont aucun intrt  se rapprocher, au contraire ils jouent sur les diffrences pour gagner des voix.




> Je pense qu'il y a des bons et des mauvais exemples.
>  - electricit
>  - eau
>  - scu
>  - cole
>  - police
>  - arme
>  - les infrastructures(aroports, routes, ponts, tunnels, ...)
> sont pour moi des socles qu'on devrait garder entirement publics.


Tout  fait, les secteurs stratgiques devraient rester publics sinon a revient  se couper un bras.

----------


## Ryu2000

> sont pour moi des socles qu'on devrait garder entirement publics.


a me fait penser qu'il existe des prisons prives aux USA...
Ou des lignes de trains prives dans certains pays...

Mais nationaliser les banques a pourrait tre sympa.
Au final quand elle font faillites c'est l'tat qui paie, donc autant faire une banque 100% nationalis...




> peu d'informaticiens se sont plaints d'avoir vu free arriver et casser les cots d'orange en faisant tomber une vache a lait.


Depuis Septembre 2004 l'tat a moins de 50% des actions de France Telecom, du coup c'est une entreprise prive.
Est-ce qu'en 2004 il existait dj la Freebox (TV, Internet, Tlphone illimit) pour 30/mois ?
Je suis nul en date...

En tout cas merci Free, il y a des pays o le service est plus chre.
Au dbut il fallait un abonnement France Telecom mais aprs les lignes ont t dgroupes.




> son ancienne mutuelle n'a toujours pas signal  la CAF que son ancien contrat tait termin ce qui bloque tous les remboursements par la nouvelle mutuelle...


Il faudrait une simplification de l'administration, il y a toujours trop de formulaires  remplir, trop de pices  joindre, si seulement on pouvait mettre en point un systme moins pnible...

----------


## Invit

> Pour le reste, je pense que peu d'informaticiens se sont plaints d'avoir vu free arriver et casser les cots d'orange en faisant tomber une vache a lait.
> C'est le problme du public, il est trs bon pour un service rcurrent, mais trs mauvais pour s'adpter et devenir plus efficient.
> 
> Je pense que France telecom est un trs bon exemple de russite de passage au priv.


C'est vrai, il faut parfois quelqu'un qui court aprs le profit pour stimuler l'innovation. Cela dit, tant donn qu'on considre les tlcom comme indispensables ( juste titre ou pas), pour moi, il faudrait une alternative publique. Dans l'exemple que tu donnes, le problme tait plutt le monopole exerc par France Tlcom que le fait qu'il tait public.

----------


## Grogro

> Exactement, et on va rigoler quand tous les rigolos qui veulent la peau de la scu auront russi leur coup, quand on passera des quelques % de cots de gestion actuels aux 10-15% + marges des actionnaires des mutuelles et autres assureurs goinfres...


C'est pas compliqu, tu prends la situation tats-unienne o 17% du PIB est consacr aux frais de sant pour une qualit de soin absolument calamiteuse et le pire niveau de sant de tous les pays dvelopps, et ce de trs loin !

----------


## Grogro

> Je pense que France telecom est un trs bon exemple de russite de passage au priv.


Sauf que sauf erreur de ma part, les infrastructures ont t privatises avec France Tlcom. Ce qui a cre une distorsion phnomnale de concurrence avec les autres oprateurs de tlphonie et d'internet. Et c'est aussi l'une des raisons pour lesquelles le dploiement du trs haut dbit a autant de retard en France, sans compter la couverture relle du haut dbit.

----------


## fredoche

> Je pense que France telecom est un trs bon exemple de russite de passage au priv.


Oui effectivement...  ::?: 

  la suite de a FT fut la 2e entreprise la plus endett au monde, ou la premire :
article de l'poque pour l'exemple, parmi tant d'autres 
http://www.liberation.fr/evenement/2...u-monde_415493

recapitalisation en urgence, 15 milliards d' :
http://www.reseaux-telecoms.net/actu...tion-1805.html

Effectivement 15 ans aprs les comptes commencent  tre assainis

Franchement le passage du public au priv comme tu dis, c'est en gros : vous _bons citoyens_  ::zoubi::  financer pendant des dcennies la mise en place d'une infrastructure d'envergure nationale... Une fois qu'elle est acheve, prenne, paye... On la file (certains disent vendre) au priv  vil prix pour qu'il l'exploite sans vergogne et en tire les bnfices.

Le priv n'apporte rien... le priv a juste un impratif : faire de la marge, du profit, le plus important possible.
Le priv n'est pas une entreprise de bienfaisance. Le priv ne raisonne qu'en terme de retour sur investissement

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui effectivement... 
> 
>   la suite de a FT fut la 2e entreprise la plus endett au monde, ou la premire :
> article de l'poque pour l'exemple, parmi tant d'autres 
> http://www.liberation.fr/evenement/2...u-monde_415493
> 
> recapitalisation en urgence, 15 milliards d' :
> http://www.reseaux-telecoms.net/actu...tion-1805.html
> 
> ...


Une recapitalisation c'est pas un problme. Ca ne gene personne quand les startup leve des milliards...
L'tat n'ayant en plus pas donner ces fonds contre rien, mais ayant recu des actions qu'ils utilisent pour engranger des bnfices.

Et qu'une entreprise publique se casse la gueule le jour ou elle est privatise, c'est pas rare, sauf que 15 ans aprs, on eput voire que l'entreprise est saine, qu'on investi moins dans tous les sens et que la logique prime un peu plus sur l'agenda politique.

----------


## TallyHo

> Franchement le passage du public au priv comme tu dis, c'est en gros : vous _bons citoyens_  financer pendant des dcennies la mise en place d'une infrastructure d'envergure nationale...


Dans l'conomie actuelle, tu peux mme largir le raisonnement du priv qui profite et la communaut qui amortit. Le bon exemple tant la Scu, tu vends des produits reconnus nfastes mais les gens se font soigner aux frais de la communaut. Aprs on va matraquer le dficit de la Scu en plaidant pour une privatisation mais on vite soigneusement de trop pnaliser les "pollueurs".

----------


## TallyHo

Bayrou soutient Macron aprs l'avoir catalogu comme candidat de l'argent. Il se rattrape aux branches comme il peut. Le spectacle politique devient vraiment guignolesque, quand ce n'est pas les magouilles, c'est le reniement...

http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/en-di...pense-712.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Gastiflex, finalement, tu vas soutenir Macron, alors... 

Bon, je t'avouerai qu'il y a des chances que je le soutienne aussi, car Taubira ne l'aime pas !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bayrou soutient Macron aprs l'avoir catalogu comme candidat de l'argent.


Faut penser en politique :
Macron  dit  Bayrou : Contrairement  moi tu n'as aucune chance d'arriver au second tour, par contre tu pourrais avoir un poste comme Ministre ou une connerie comme a si je deviens prsident tu dois donc me donner tes voies pour augmenter mes chances d'arriver au pouvoir.

Bayrou  du rpondre : Je n'aime pas ton programme, je n'aime pas tes discours, je n'aime pas ta personnalit, mais j'aimerai bien tre ministre ou une connerie comme a, donc j'accepte.

En politique il faut faire des concessions.
Peut tre que Bayrou a galement reu de l'argent (en plus il fera des conomies en ne faisant pas de campagne).

----------


## ManusDei

@Ryu2000 : Comme il a accept des postes et de l'argent de Sarkozy en 2007 et de Hollande en 2012 ?

Bayrou a pos ces conditions (des conditions sur le projet, pas sur des postes), sur le principe Macron accepte.
Si c'est suivi d'engagements prcis, on suivra. Sinon on le lachera en pleine campagne.

----------


## Ryu2000

@ManusDei : l'quipe de Macron doit tre plus convaincante. (il a beaucoup de soutiens puissant)
Et Macron se dit ni  gauche ni  droite comme Beyrou.
Alors que Sarkozy se dclarait  droite et Hollande  gauche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @Gastiflex, finalement, tu vas soutenir Macron, alors... 
> 
> Bon, je t'avouerai qu'il y a des chances que je le soutienne aussi, car Taubira ne l'aime pas !


Oups ! C'est pas Gastiflex, mais Manus Dei ...  ::oops::  Dsol Gastiflex.
Du coup Manus Dei, t'en dis quoi ?

----------


## Invit

> Bayrou a pos ces conditions (des conditions sur le projet, pas sur des postes), sur le principe Macron accepte.


En tout cas c'est trs bien jou. Dj a a pas d tre facile de renoncer  sa propre candidature. C'est pas vident d'admettre qu'on a aucune chance, et surtout que sa chance tait en 2007 et qu'il n'arrivera plus jamais  ce niveau.
Ensuite il va racler  droite tous les modrs qui lchent Fillon petit  petit.
Il apporte  Macron le soutien d'un vrai parti, quelques lus de terrain et il va servir de caution pour parler au monde rural et plus uniquement aux entrepreneurs.
Enfin, ses conditions sur la moralisation sont une trs bonne chose et j'espre que a sera appliqu. a peut tre notre meilleure chance de faire une opration mains propres, mme si je suis inquiet de toutes les salets qu'on risque de trouver dans l'entourage de Macron. Je pense que Bayrou est un des rares politiques  tre vraiment honnte. C'est vraiment le dernier type qu'on verrait ml  des magouilles.




> Bayrou soutient Macron aprs l'avoir catalogu comme candidat de l'argent. Il se rattrape aux branches comme il peut. Le spectacle politique devient vraiment guignolesque, quand ce n'est pas les magouilles, c'est le reniement...


Oui, mais il a pos ses conditions sur la moralisation et elles s'appliquent aussi  Macron. Comprendre que s'il dcouvre la moindre casserole potentielle sur lui, conflit d'intrt, sombre affaire... il le lchera. Enfin, c'est comme a que je l'ai compris. Si la situation se prsente et qu'il ne le fait pas, l je serai d'accord avec toi.

Et non je ne les soutiendrai pas, ils restent de droite. Mais si la gauche choue, a sera la situation la moins pire (par rapport  Fillon ou Le Pen). On donne 44%  Le Pen contre Fillon au second tour (alors que papa faisait 18% contre Chirac), c'est mga chaud. Quand tu passes de 18  44, t'as plus l'excuse du nombre de voix ou je sais pas quoi.
a veut dire que contre un candidat de gauche elle a de trs grandes chances d'tre lue. Mme contre Fillon, vu qu'il reste deux mois et qu'il a des chances d'tre mis en examen.

Je pense aussi que Bayrou s'est dit que tous les autres scnarios taient catastrophiques et qu'un gouvernement d'union avec plutt au centre, en raclant des tourne-casaque du PS, d'EELV et de LR tait sa meilleure chance.

----------


## Gunny

> Bayrou a pos ces conditions (des conditions sur le projet, pas sur des postes), sur le principe Macron accepte.
> Si c'est suivi d'engagements prcis, on suivra. Sinon on le lachera en pleine campagne.


Par curiosit, quelles sont ces conditions ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Oups ! C'est pas Gastiflex, mais Manus Dei ...  Dsol Gastiflex.
> Du coup Manus Dei, t'en dis quoi ?


Si Macron respecte les conditions nonces par Bayrou, a m'ira. Sinon je ferais campagne pour Mluche.



> Par curiosit, quelles sont ces conditions ?


Y en a 4.
http://mouvementdemocrate.fr/article...ou-a-la-presse
1. Une vritable alternance politique avec changement des pratiques. (en fait c'est plutt 3 conditions, a c'est le rsultat des 3 autres)
2. Une loi de moralisation de la vie publique pour faire le mnage dans les conflits d'intrts, en particulier financiers.
3. Qu'on ne dvalorise pas les salaires.
4. La proportionnelle au Parlement (partielle ou totale,  voir).

En fait les propositions 2 et 3 c'est ce qu'il reprochait  Macron quand il le qualifiait de "candidat de l'argent", il lui demande de marquer clairement ses distances avec la finance.

Macron ayant annonc qu'il acceptait pour le moment une grosse partie des militants va se mettre en campagne, moins certains qui refusent totalement de faire confiance  Macron.
Par contre il va falloir des annonces qui aillent plus loin que la simple dclaration d'intention si il ne veut pas qu'on le lache dans 2 semaines.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par curiosit, quelles sont ces conditions ?


Comme l'a dit Gastiflex, des conditions sur la moralisation de la politique. C'est tout ce que j'ai eu comme chos, mais Manus Dei a peut-tre plus d'infos.

----------


## Invit

> Si Macron respecte les conditions nonces par Bayrou, a m'ira. Sinon je ferais campagne pour Mluche.


Wow le grand cart ? Ou alors c'est parce que tu veux la VIme peut-tre ?

Le problme c'est que ces conditions il peut trs bien les mettre dans son programme, mais on ne saura s'il ne les respecte que s'il est lu.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si Macron respecte les conditions nonces par Bayrou, a m'ira. Sinon je ferais campagne pour Mluche.


 :8O:  Tu sautes du coq  l'ne (dans tous les sens du terme  ::ptdr:: ) pour le coup.



> Y en a 4.
> http://mouvementdemocrate.fr/article...ou-a-la-presse
> 1. Une vritable alternance politique avec changement des pratiques. (en fait c'est plutt 3 conditions, a c'est le rsultat des 3 autres)
> 2. Une loi de moralisation de la vie publique pour faire le mnage dans les conflits d'intrts, en particulier financiers.
> 3. Qu'on ne dvalorise pas les salaires.
> 4. La proportionnelle au Parlement (partielle ou totale,  voir).
> 
> En fait les propositions 2 et 3 c'est ce qu'il reprochait  Macron quand il le qualifiait de "candidat de l'argent", il lui demande de marquer clairement ses distances avec la finance.
> 
> ...


De toutes faons, il va falloir que Macron prcise son projet de manire claire, sinon il risque de lasser, et ce n'est pas trs bon.

Si le projet Macron est bon, je voterai pour lui, sinon, j'avoue que je n'ai aucun autre candidat qui m'inspire. Ce sera peut-tre Hamon, juste pour esprer qu'il mette Melenchon plus bas que terre !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le problme c'est que ces conditions il peut trs bien les mettre dans son programme, mais on ne saura s'il ne les respecte que s'il est lu.


Oui, mais a, c'est vrai de tous les candidats... Souvenons-nous de l'ennemi de la finance...  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> Si Macron respecte les conditions nonces par Bayrou, a m'ira. Sinon je ferais campagne pour Mluche.
> 
> Y en a 4.
> http://mouvementdemocrate.fr/article...ou-a-la-presse
> 1. Une vritable alternance politique avec changement des pratiques. (en fait c'est plutt 3 conditions, a c'est le rsultat des 3 autres)
> 2. Une loi de moralisation de la vie publique pour faire le mnage dans les conflits d'intrts, en particulier financiers.
> 3. Qu'on ne dvalorise pas les salaires.
> 4. La proportionnelle au Parlement (partielle ou totale,  voir).
> 
> ...


Ah bah c'est sr, Macron a l'air super crdible en acceptant les points 2 et 3... Et Bayrou au moins autant en faisant semblant de croire que Macron va appliquer ces points l.

----------


## ManusDei

> Wow le grand cart ? Ou alors c'est parce que tu veux la VIme peut-tre ?
> 
> Le problme c'est que ces conditions il peut trs bien les mettre dans son programme, mais on ne saura s'il ne les respecte que s'il est lu.


Ben, je fais confiance  Mlenchon pour rformer les pratiques politiques en terme de conflits d'intrts, cumuls etc...

Pour le reste, tous les projets que j'ai vu passer promettaient la destruction de la France et sa tiers-mondisation dans les 5 ans selon l'opposition. Alors oui la situation s'est aggrave, mais on est toujours pas un pays du tiers-monde (et puis merde, j'en ai marre de voir des pourris).

Bayrou avait propos un rfrendum avec quelques points sur la rforme des institutions en 2012, si Macron s'engage sur des rformes de ce genre dans les premires semaines du mandat il aura du mal  faire machine arrire.
Si il s'engage pour une grande rforme en 2020, j'irais faire campagne pour Mlenchon car j'estimerais qu'il nous prend pour des cons et que la rforme passera  la trappe.

----------


## Gunny

C'est marrant je suis aussi pass de Bayrou  Mlenchon (enfin, sans militantisme, c'est vraiment pas mon truc). En 2012 j'avais vot Bayrou au premier tour car j'ai toujours eu du respect pour le personnage et sa sincrit, et je pensais qu'aprs Sarkozy on avait besoin d'un prsident raisonnable et rassembleur, et pour moi Bayrou reprsentait a, et mme si son programme me laissait un peu indiffrent, au moins il ne me rvulsait pas. Maintenant je pense qu'on a besoin d'une vraie rupture, et je trouve que Mlenchon, mme s'il m'nerve parfois, tape dans le mille dans presque toutes ses interventions, et est probablement celui qui comprend le mieux la situation actuelle et qui est le plus proche des franais (ok... deuxime derrire Poutou).
C'est probablement assez habile de Macron de s'allier avec un politicien expriment, non ha, et dont l'image pose contrebalance la pile lectrique Macron.

----------


## r0d

> Si le projet Macron est bon, je voterai pour lui [...]


Je ne comprend pas ce qui peut se passer dans l'esprit d'un tre humain pour en arriver  voter pour cet individu.
Je comprend trs bien le vote  droite, conservateur ou libral,  l'extrme droite, nationaliste, souverainiste ou identitaire, au centre  la limite, quand on veut faire croire qu'on veut que a change mais qu'en ralit on souhaite le status quo. En revanche, voter pour Macron m'est incomprhensible.  mes yeux, c'est le cochon qui vote pour l'abattoir, l'agneau qui vote pour le loup, le globule rouge qui vote pour l'hmophilie. C'est scientifiquement incorrect, logiquement indcidable, anthropologiquement anti-darwinien.

C'est un truc qui me dpasse totalement. Comme imaginer une licorne mauve sur la face cache de la lune.
tant donn que je suis spinoziste, je suis conscient que le problme vient de moi. De mes capacits cognitives. Ce ne sont pas vous qui tes ontologiquement incorrects, ce sont mes facults de comprhension qui sont limites.
En consquence, je suis friand de quelques explications, si quelqu'un se sent capable de me faire comprendre.

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne comprend pas ce qui peut se passer dans l'esprit d'un tre humain pour en arriver  voter pour cet individu.
> Je comprend trs bien le vote  droite, conservateur ou libral,  l'extrme droite, nationaliste, souverainiste ou identitaire, au centre  la limite, quand on veut faire croire qu'on veut que a change mais qu'en ralit on souhaite le status quo. En revanche, voter pour Macron m'est incomprhensible.  mes yeux, c'est le cochon qui vote pour l'abattoir, l'agneau qui vote pour le loup, le globule rouge qui vote pour l'hmophilie. C'est scientifiquement incorrect, logiquement indcidable, anthropologiquement anti-darwinien.
> 
> C'est un truc qui me dpasse totalement. Comme imaginer une licorne mauve sur la face cache de la lune.
> tant donn que je suis spinoziste, je suis conscient que le problme vient de moi. De mes capacits cognitives. Ce ne sont pas vous qui tes ontologiquement incorrects, ce sont mes facults de comprhension qui sont limites.
> En consquence, je suis friand de quelques explications, si quelqu'un se sent capable de me faire comprendre.


C'est l'expression d'une homosexualit refoule et l'envie du violente sodomie  sec  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis pour ma part entre mlenchon, hamon et macron.

Macron parce que sa vision economique est a mon avis la bonne, et que si je ne suis pas d'accord sur certain truc, il va dans la bonne direction.
Hamon pour le revenu universel. Le reste je m'en fout, mais j'aimerai vraiment qu'on mettte ca en place. 
Mlenchon pour son ide de reformer les institutions, mais je dois regarder le programme. Je n'aime pas l'homme en tout cas.

La pur que j'ai avec hamon ou mlanchon, c'est d'aller vers une vision immobile de la socit, de ne jamais demander d'effort a qui que ce soit.
Le logement est par exemple un grand point d'inquitude. Hier la cour des compte a propos de reserv les HLM a des plus pauvre(aujourd'hui 2/3 de la population est ligible avec les critres) et de mettre des dures aux baux.

La fdration HLM se revolte contre ca... alors que ca me semble du bon sens de dire que l'tat doit aider celui qui gagne 600 euros avant celui qui gagne 1000. parce que le second a tout de meme plus de chance de s'en sortir que le premier.(ca sera dur, mais moins)
Il y a peu, on avait montebourg qui proposait de donner leur logement HLM aux occupants actuels... Une autre belle connerie.

Cette idologie a fait l'chec de la politique HLM en France selon moi et le plaisir de pas mal de famille privilgies qui ont recu des HLM alors que le priv aurait pu leur fournir la mme chose sans que l'tat s'en mele. L'ide de garder ad vitam eternam des HLM me revulse au plus haut point, chez les politique comme chez les autres.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne comprend pas ce qui peut se passer dans l'esprit d'un tre humain pour en arriver  voter pour cet individu.
> Je comprend trs bien le vote  droite, conservateur ou libral,  l'extrme droite, nationaliste, souverainiste ou identitaire, au centre  la limite, quand on veut faire croire qu'on veut que a change mais qu'en ralit on souhaite le status quo. En revanche, voter pour Macron m'est incomprhensible.  mes yeux, c'est le cochon qui vote pour l'abattoir, l'agneau qui vote pour le loup, le globule rouge qui vote pour l'hmophilie. C'est scientifiquement incorrect, logiquement indcidable, anthropologiquement anti-darwinien.
> 
> C'est un truc qui me dpasse totalement. Comme imaginer une licorne mauve sur la face cache de la lune.
> tant donn que je suis spinoziste, je suis conscient que le problme vient de moi. De mes capacits cognitives. Ce ne sont pas vous qui tes ontologiquement incorrects, ce sont mes facults de comprhension qui sont limites.
> En consquence, je suis friand de quelques explications, si quelqu'un se sent capable de me faire comprendre.


Ce qui pourrait me faire voter pour lui : 
 - son age
 - ses contacts / sa connaissance de la finance(ca marche dans les deux sens)
 - il parle anglais, il est sorti du pays pour voir ailleur ce qui se passait
 - Le fait qu'il comprenne et partage que certain dogme francais doivent tre limins si on veut avancer, et que les autres pays fonctionnenet trs bien sans eux.
 - une certaine attitude qui dit : mettez vous un coup de pied au cul si vous voulez progresser, personne ne vous fera progresser si ce n'est vous mme. (qui entre autre rejoint tout ce que je vois dans les autres pays ou je vis, et qu'on retrouve dans le managment... on ne fait pas changer les gens, ils changent par eux mme au contact d'un changement d'environnement ou de contexte.


Pour revenir a sa proximit avec la finance, ce n'est pas parce que j'ai travaill pour une boite de mesure qualit que je suis convincu par ce qu'elle vendait. Ce n'est pas parce que j'ai un jour travailler pour eux que je leur rester serviable  vie.
Donc on peut voir comme une chance d'avoir un prsident qui comprendra ce que certains engagement avec des banques veulent dire, et les conscquences.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je ne comprend pas ce qui peut se passer dans l'esprit d'un tre humain pour en arriver  voter pour cet individu.


Un certain nombre de ces propositions sont loins d'tre dconnantes (pouvoir toucher le chomage aprs une dmission ou si on ferme la bote, les demi-classes en ZEP), d'autres sont effectivement assez rebutantes, comme par exemple sur le temps de travail ou le travail le dimanche. D'autres demandent  tre explicites, comme tous ces discours sur la simplification administrative qui est totalement floue pour le moment.

Pour moi si on obtient les rformes institutionnelles demandes par Bayrou et qu'on tempre les mauvais points cits au-dessus, a me semble acceptable.
Si en plus les rformes institutionnelles offrent un regain d'intrt pour la politique (par intrt je parle d'activit du peuple), et permettent donc de lancer des changements sur le long terme vis--vis de l'action politique.

----------


## pmithrandir

pour ceux qui m'ont mis des points negatifs, merci, ca donne envie de partager  ::): 

Pour expliquer un peu plus ma vision, j'ai toujorus t balanc entre une envie de deregulation importante sur le droit du travail, le droit au logement, etc... et une etatisation du socle indispensable.
J'avais donn une liste de service qui pour moi devrait tre assurer par l'tat uniquement. (scu, cole / crches, maison de retraites, police, arme, eau, electricit...) mais pour le reste, je pense que l'tat devrait s'en meler aussi peu que possible.

Donc une partie vient d'un programme type mlenchon(suppression des mutuelles par exemple) et l'autre d'un programme bien  droite de drgulation. 
Je suis donc habitu a faire des compromis.



Pour revenir sur un autre sujet, il y a quelques mois, je me disais, si j'ai le choix entre le pen et valls, sarko, etc... je vote le pen histoire de les dgager. Les candidats sont moins clivant, mais je ne voterait par exemple pas pour fillon non plus.

En revanche, ca serait un bulletin blanc poir moi.
Entre temps, j'ai relu la BD pch mortel qui en dehors de cette hstoire assez simple, m'a fait un peu rflchir sur la pente rapide qui permet au fascisme / l'autorisatisme de s'installer.

je vous la conseille, trs sympa.

----------


## r0d

> pour ceux qui m'ont mis des points negatifs, merci, ca donne envie de partager


Je suis galement tonn de ces pouces rouges. Car je trouve ta dmarche trs positive. Tu rponds calmement et honntement  une question qui a t pose de faon assez agressive. Disons provocante, plutt qu'agressive. Car tel tait mon but: provoquer une raction. Et je te remercie pour la tienne.




> Entre temps, j'ai relu la BD pch mortel qui en dehors de cette hstoire assez simple, m'a fait un peu rflchir sur la pente rapide qui permet au fascisme / l'autorisatisme de s'installer.
> 
> je vous la conseille, trs sympa.


Pour ma part, je pourrais conseiller _Le zro et l'infini_.
Ou pas...

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne suis pas persuad que les nationalistes contemporains seraient capables de mettre en place une dictature, ou une quelconque forme de totalitarisme, plus efficace que celle que la classe bourgeoise a rig patiemment depuis un demi-sicle, et que nous subissons aujourd'hui. Et dont Macron est le nouveau hraut.
Ce que je ne parviens pas  comprendre, c'est que vous n'ayez pas envie de nous extirper de cette dictature du capital, qui dtruit les mes et la plante. Et il s'agit ni de btise, ni de paresse intellectuelle, car vous n'tes ni stupides, ni abrutis (au sens tymologique: participe pass de abrutir).

Par exemple, je rejoins N. Chomsky sur son analyse de l'lection de Trump (clic). Le principal problme que pose cette lection est celui de l'environnement. Car la question qui nous est rellement ose aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas qui va payer tel mur ni qui est a le plus gros porte-avion, mais il s'agit plutt de disparition de l'espce humaine.
Notre ennemi, celui qui nous dtruit, ce n'est pas le nationaliste, ni le petit bourgeois catho, ni le fils d'immigr, ni le rfugi, mais celui qui fait partie des 1%. Or Macron est le paladin de cette caste.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce que je ne parviens pas  comprendre, c'est que vous n'ayez pas envie de nous extirper de cette dictature du capital, qui dtruit les mes et la plante. Et il s'agit ni de btise, ni de paresse intellectuelle, car vous n'tes ni stupides, ni abrutis (au sens tymologique: participe pass de abrutir).


Par pur gosme ? Bien que je sois lgrement sous pay par rapport au march informatique actuel, j'ai largement de quoi vivre. Nous venons d'acheter un appartement avec ma conjointe, et bien qu'ayant un enfant je met facilement 700 de ct par mois. En plus de mes loisirs (mais j'avoue que je dpense peu en loisirs).

Je veux militer et changer le monde pour qu'on puisse tous avoir de quoi vivre dignement, c'est  dire avoir de l'argent de ct pour les loisirs/la culture une fois payes toutes les dpenses contraintes, mais je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression que a soit le souhait majoritaire de mes concitoyens. Je continuerais  essayer de changer les choses, mais je ne vais pas forcer un changement  des gens qui n'en veulent pas, mme si c'est pour leur bien.

----------


## pmithrandir

Rod, pose toi alors la question de qui profite de ce systeme.

J'ai un travail qui ne me prend pas trop la tete, ou je bosse environ 40h par semaine avec parfois des coups de bourre (pas beaucoup)?
Je me leve tous les matins a 8:30, je djeune avec mes gosses, quand je rentre le soir j'ai encore le temps  passer avec eux sans trop de pb. J'habite un 110m a 20-25min du boulot.

Ma femme ne travaille pas encore et on met de l'argent de cot.
J'ai de quoi partir en vacances, me payer ce dont j'ai envie quand j'en ai envie (j'ai pas envie de trop de choses).
On m'coute au travail, je me sens respect.
Mes gamins mangent bio, ont plein(trop) de jouets et des fringues sympa.

Bref, je ne fais peut tre pas parti des 1%, mais ce monde me va tout  fait.

J'aimerais par idologie que certaines choses changent, qu'on protge plus les plus faible de notre soit en leur fournissant un toit(priorit aux pauvres en HLM), qu'on ait personne qui creve de faim (Revenus universel) qu'on garantisse certain socle minimum pour tous(service publics), qu'on ai tous accs a la sant et a un ascenseur social.
Mais tout cela, je n'en suis pas le bnficiaire puisque je n'ai aucun de ces problmes.

Pourquoi refuserais-je le monde qui te fait horreur ?

PS : j'ai peut tre forc un peu le trait... A vous de voir.
PS2 : je me rends compte qu'en parralele de mon post manus dei a post exactement la mme rponse.

----------


## TallyHo

> 1. Une vritable alternance politique avec changement des pratiques. (en fait c'est plutt 3 conditions, a c'est le rsultat des 3 autres)
> 2. Une loi de moralisation de la vie publique pour faire le mnage dans les conflits d'intrts, en particulier financiers.
> 3. Qu'on ne dvalorise pas les salaires.
> 4. La proportionnelle au Parlement (partielle ou totale,  voir).


1. L'alternance politique avec Macron, favori de Hollande et Attali ?
2. Les conflits d'intrts financiers en tant redevable de Rotschild ou de Drahi pour la partie mdiatique ?
3. Je ne crois pas que les propositions de Macron aillent dans le bon sens pour cet objectif, comme tu l'as soulign d'ailleurs.
4. A voir...

Bayrou est le plus mauvais opportuniste politique que je connaisse... Il se fera arnaquer avec Macron comme il s'est fait arnaquer avec Hollande.




> Notre ennemi, celui qui nous dtruit, ce n'est pas le nationaliste, ni le petit bourgeois catho, ni le fils d'immigr, ni le rfugi, mais celui qui fait partie des 1%. Or Macron est le paladin de cette caste.


Tout  fait. Mais il y a un tel bourrage de mou sur Macron, sur-reprsent dans les mdias, qu'il passera et le travail de sape redoublera... Et tout cela sous la bndiction des lecteurs qui seront tombs dans le panneau d'un soi-disant renouveau politique, soutenu par un vieux politicien "sans histoire" qui tente une dernire manoeuvre pour esprer accder aux responsabilits avant sa retraite et qui lui donne une caution morale en change.

----------


## fcharton2

> Pourquoi refuserais-je le monde qui te fait horreur ?


Ah mais c'est exactement ce que dit Rod, et sur ce coup, je suis compltement d'accord avec lui.

Ce que je trouve affreux dans le "pitch" de Macron (tant qu' faire, autant parler en marketeux), c'est son discours putassier  l'usage de la classe moyenne favorise. Au fond, ce qu'il nous propose, c'est de nous maintenir nos petits avantages tout en apaisant notre conscience. Macron promet de dfendre notre statut avantageux d'duqu mondialis, avec notre entre soi, nos quartier et nos coles  nous, nos petits luxes  notre chelle, pour nos vacances et nos loisirs, notre dmocratie participative (mais un peu censitaire quand mme),  l'usage des bien connects. Et en mme temps, il nous fait chaud au cur, en donnant aux pauvres des bus pour qu'ils puissent voyager, des classes un peu moins pourries pour leurs gosses. Ca ne leur fournira pas de boulot, mais a fera moins dsordre. Et, s'ils sont vraiment sages et travailleurs, il leur propose mme de rejoindre l'lite, de mettre des costards tous les jour, de s'acheter des grosses Mercedes, de monter leur startup, en devenant... chauffeur Uber... Et puis, il nous promet de nettoyer, chez les politiques et les patrons, les gros trucs sales qui se voient vraiment, et de montrer l'exemple, exactement comme les marques quand elles nous parlent d'cologie, de sant, d'alimentation. 

Son offre, c'est une sorte de kitsch amricain des annes 50, Happy Days en 2020, assez propre pour tre tentant, assez grand public pour attirer du monde, et le plus lisse possible. Et en change, ben, surtout, on ne remet rien en cause, on ne change rien, on mondialise, on ubrise, on capitalise. Macron est  la politique ce que les rochers Ferrero sont aux rceptions diplomatiques: un discours publicitaire,  l'usage d'une cible large, et relativement aise. 

Donc, pour rpondre  ta question : pourquoi refuser ce monde ? parce que a fait cher du confort bourgeois, et que les quelques annes de rpit que Macron te promet te couteront cher, et  tes enfants.

Je crois que c'est le seul candidat contre lequel je voterai FN sans hsiter... (Mlenchon, Hamon, je m'abstiendrai).
Francois

----------


## TallyHo

> Je crois que c'est le seul candidat contre lequel je voterais FN sans hsiter...


Je n'irais pas jusque l car je me demande si je vais voter mais je te rejoins... Macron est clairement bon dernier sur ma liste, mme pas ex-aequo avec Marine. C'est le gars qui ne recule devant rien avec des discours de vendeur qui s'adapte suivant les clients. D'ailleurs on a eu un exemple assez remarqu rcemment...

----------


## TallyHo

> - une certaine attitude qui dit : mettez vous un coup de pied au cul si vous voulez progresser, personne ne vous fera progresser si ce n'est vous mme. (qui entre autre rejoint tout ce que je vois dans les autres pays ou je vis, et qu'on retrouve dans le managment... on ne fait pas changer les gens, ils changent par eux mme au contact d'un changement d'environnement ou de contexte.


C'est paradoxal de dire que tu ne changes pas les gens. Si tu changes le contexte d'une personne, tu changes sa perception donc tu la changes quand mme au final. Et tu la changeras d'autant mieux si tu lui donnes une bonne motivation de le faire donc la thorie de se mettre un simple coup de pied dans le cul ne suffit pas... Lis des livres de Bandler, Dilts, Grinder, etc plutt que le bullshit des success coach businessmen qui vendent du rve de changement de vie, genre Tony Robbins...




> Ce n'est pas parce que j'ai un jour travailler pour eux que je leur rester serviable  vie.


Quand tu atteins des niveaux comme eux, tu es pouss par l'lite (financements, rseaux, etc...) et donc redevable d'une faon ou d'une autre. Tu n'arrives pas seul au sommet et, un jour ou l'autre, tes "amis" se rappellent  ton bon souvenir. BFM-Drahi-TV ne surmdiatise pas Macron par pur altruisme, ce n'est pas gratuit. Tout comme le soutien de Bayrou qui ne doit pas tre dsintress, mme si on nous le fait passer comme un chevalier qui a eu un noble geste en ne se prsentant pas. Tout comme les gnreux donateurs de Macron ne le font pas pour sa petite gueule de jeune premier. Un jour, il faudra renvoyer l'ascenseur...

----------


## Grogro

Un peu moins de flou chez Macron, encore un peu plus de funambulisme et de grand cart : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/presi...conomique.html

Qui est-il vraiment  part un narque grand bourgeois et une marionnette des Rothschild ? Surtout, que veut-il vraiment ? Est-ce que l'alliance, sur le papier contre nature, entre un libral-libertaire hors sol et francophobe, et un catholique terrien enracin comme Bayrou, va le faire redescendre sur Terre ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne comprend pas ce qui peut se passer dans l'esprit d'un tre humain pour en arriver  voter pour cet individu.
> Je comprend trs bien le vote  droite, conservateur ou libral,  l'extrme droite, nationaliste, souverainiste ou identitaire, au centre  la limite, quand on veut faire croire qu'on veut que a change mais qu'en ralit on souhaite le status quo. En revanche, voter pour Macron m'est incomprhensible.  mes yeux, c'est le cochon qui vote pour l'abattoir, l'agneau qui vote pour le loup, le globule rouge qui vote pour l'hmophilie. C'est scientifiquement incorrect, logiquement indcidable, anthropologiquement anti-darwinien.


Personnellement, je t'avouerai que je n'ai aucune bonne raison de voter pour lui, autre que ne rien trouver de valable dans le panel propos !
Et qu'une fois de plus, j'en viendrai  voter "contre", plutt que voter "pour".  Ce qui me motivera  voter Macron, c'est la prsence de Bayrou, qui me semble tre un des rares politiques ayant une morale, et une honntet. Je me trompe peut-tre, mais tous les autres sont tellement dans l'gocentrisme et la magouille que je n'ai pas envie de les cautionner.




> Comme imaginer une licorne mauve sur la face cache de la lune.


 :8O:  Quoi ! T'es sre ? Pas de licorne sur la lune ?  ::pleure::  Tu me fais beaucoup de peine, pour le coup !  ::calim2::

----------


## ManusDei

> tous les autres sont tellement dans l'gocentrisme et la magouille que je n'ai pas envie de les cautionner.


Pour l'ego Bayrou y est aussi, c'est pour a qu' mon avis il ne sera pas au gouvernement, pour ne pas tre sous-fifre de Macron (enfin si il gagne).

----------


## Ryu2000

> je n'ai aucune bonne raison de voter pour lui, autre que ne rien trouver de valable dans le panel propos !


Personne de sain  une bonne raison de voter Macron.
Rien n'est valable chez Macron non plus.

Le seul argument que vous avez pour dfendre Macron c'est qu'en ce moment Bayrou le soutient, c'est lger, mais bon si vous jugez que c'est suffisant, trs bien pour vous.

Personnellement si je devais ranger les candidats du pire au moins pire, Macron serait en tte quasi ex-quo avec Fillon.
L comme c'est partie la bulle Macron va se dgonfler, Fillon va revenir en force et a va probablement faire FN VS UMP et l'UMP va gagner comme en 2002.

Je trouve que voter au premier tour est beaucoup plus important que voter au second.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Personne de *saint*  une bonne raison de voter Macron.


 ::ptdr::  Des saints, j'en connais pas des masses non plus...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Pour l'ego Bayrou y est aussi, c'est pour a qu' mon avis il ne sera pas au gouvernement, pour ne pas tre sous-fifre de Macron (enfin si il gagne).


Oh ? C'est sr qu'il a dj t ministre, mais si on lui proposait un poste de premier ministre ?

C'est pas comme Jadot (qui s'est retir hier au profit d'Hamon) qui n'a que ses 0.5%  apporter et qui n'a obtenu que des trucs qu'Hamon avait dj prvu de faire. Lui va recevoir le traditionnel portefeuille de l'cologie et de l'environnement, mais comme on disait hier, Bayrou apporte  Macron pas mal de trucs qui lui faisaient dfaut.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est paradoxal de dire que tu ne changes pas les gens. Si tu changes le contexte d'une personne, tu changes sa perception donc tu la changes quand mme au final. Et tu la changeras d'autant mieux si tu lui donnes une bonne motivation de le faire donc la thorie de se mettre un simple coup de pied dans le cul ne suffit pas... Lis des livres de Bandler, Dilts, Grinder, etc plutt que le bullshit des success coach businessmen qui vendent du rve de changement de vie, genre Tony Robbins...


En fait, tu ne peux pas changer quelqu'un. Tu peux le detruire, mais pas lui faire adopter volontairement un comportement contraire a ce qu'il veut.
Ca a plusieurs implications : 
 - Il faut le convaincre (par des bons arguments, ou un changement de contexte)
 - La personne elle mme et le plus grans moteur de son volution.

Le contexte importe pour savoir jusqu'ou la personne va aller, un fils d'ouvrier va plus galrer qu'un fils de prsident. Mais sans l'envi de se remettre en question, de progresser, les gens vont bien moins loin.

On en discutait pas mal avec les RH qui estiment que 50% du travail est dj fait quand quelqu'un postule pour un nouveau poste. Si on rpopose ce poste tout cuit a quelqu'un, il ne sera pas aussi bon dedans.



> Quand tu atteins des niveaux comme eux, tu es pouss par l'lite (financements, rseaux, etc...) et donc redevable d'une faon ou d'une autre. Tu n'arrives pas seul au sommet et, un jour ou l'autre, tes "amis" se rappellent  ton bon souvenir. BFM-Drahi-TV ne surmdiatise pas Macron par pur altruisme, ce n'est pas gratuit. Tout comme le soutien de Bayrou qui ne doit pas tre dsintress, mme si on nous le fait passer comme un chevalier qui a eu un noble geste en ne se prsentant pas. Tout comme les gnreux donateurs de Macron ne le font pas pour sa petite gueule de jeune premier. Un jour, il faudra renvoyer l'ascenseur...


Tu crois que nous avons un seul candidat qui n'est pas dans ce cas l ?
On ne peut pas arriver a ce niveau sans tre redevable.

----------


## ManusDei

> Oh ? C'est sr qu'il a dj t ministre, mais si on lui proposait un poste de premier ministre ?


Je vais tacler la personne que j'aurais voulu voir prsident, ah ben bravo.

Le premier ministre doit tre un gestionnaire. Il met en place la politique et la vision du prsident, et gre les ministre. 
Je vois pas Bayrou faire a, mais alors pas du tout j'ai pas l'impression que a soit son truc.

Trs franchement, ok pour des ministres Modem (Marc Fesneau, le secrtaire gnral du parti par exemple) mais Bayrou j'y crois pas.
Commissaire Europen, membre du Conseil Constitutionnel, ou simplement maire de Pau. 
Peut-tre dput, pour prsider un ventuel groupe Modem  l'Assemble Nationale.

Avec un doute sur Commissaire Europen, car je le vois tout simplement pas accepter une position de subalterne.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je vais tacler la personne que j'aurais voulu voir prsident, ah ben bravo.
> 
> Le premier ministre doit tre un gestionnaire. Il met en place la politique et la vision du prsident, et gre les ministre. 
> Je vois pas Bayrou faire a, mais alors pas du tout j'ai pas l'impression que a soit son truc.
> 
> Trs franchement, ok pour des ministres Modem (Marc Fesneau, le secrtaire gnral du parti par exemple) mais Bayrou j'y crois pas.
> Commissaire Europen, membre du Conseil Constitutionnel, ou simplement maire de Pau. 
> Peut-tre dput, pour prsider un ventuel groupe Modem  l'Assemble Nationale.
> 
> Avec un doute sur Commissaire Europen, car je le vois tout simplement pas accepter une position de subalterne.


Ou conseiller spcial a l'lyze ?
On verra ce que ces 2 hommes peuvent imaginer, i un tandem se profile un jour, mais je pense que l'un comme l'autre (comme beaucoup de candidats) ont pour principal defaut leur vision limite du monde.
Etre  deux permet dj d'largir cette vision et d'viter pas mal de conneries.

Selon l'autonomie donne au premier ministre, le poste peut tre intressant.

Prendre ce dernier comme un gestionnaire, c'est ne pas imaginer une autre manire de managerr l'tat que du "top down"... l'avantage qu'aura Macron, c'est qu'il fait partie d'une gnration ou toutes les tendances tendent  encourager l'autonomie, le bottom-up, et

----------


## TallyHo

> Le contexte importe pour savoir jusqu'ou la personne va aller, un fils d'ouvrier va plus galrer qu'un fils de prsident. Mais sans l'envi de se remettre en question, de progresser, les gens vont bien moins loin.


Ok on est d'accord alors  ::): 




> Tu crois que nous avons un seul candidat qui n'est pas dans ce cas l ?
> On ne peut pas arriver a ce niveau sans tre redevable.


Pas que lui bien sur. D'ailleurs, cette cooptation ou vase clos est un des gros soucis que je dnonce souvent. Sauf qu'avec lui, on a une synthse de la mafia mdiatico-politique, on atteint des sommets dans les risques de collusion, d'influences et de retours d'ascenseurs. Vous avez connu Sarko en vacances chez Bollor, Hollande et l'immobilisme, avec Macron vous allez connatre les deux en mme temps mais vous ne le verrez pas arriver car ce sera plus sournois, cach derrire sa petite gueule de gendre parfait. Si il est lu, on en reparlera dans 5 ans...  :;):

----------


## fredoche

> C'est pas comme Jadot (qui s'est retir hier au profit d'Hamon) qui n'a que ses 0.5%  apporter et qui n'a obtenu que des trucs qu'Hamon avait dj prvu de faire. Lui va recevoir le traditionnel portefeuille de l'cologie et de l'environnement, mais comme on disait hier, Bayrou apporte  Macron pas mal de trucs qui lui faisaient dfaut.


Ca fait plusieurs annes qu'on ne met plus un cologiste  ces postes, trop d'enjeux, trop risqu pour la bonne sant de l'conomie franaise et du medef : 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...;%C3%89cologie
Le dernier c'est  ma connaissance Yves Cochet

Rod j'aimerais comprendre comment dans le mme message tu nous parles de la classe bourgeoise, mlange d'une notion marxiste avec un terme qui est n au et du moyen-ge, et ensuite de la caste des 1%, en assimilant ces 2 notions par le biais de Macron ( hraut de cette classe et paladin de cette caste - 2 termes moyengeux voir plus anciens)?

----------


## r0d

> Rod j'aimerais comprendre comment dans le mme message tu nous parles de la classe bourgeoise, mlange d'une notion marxiste avec un terme qui est n au et du moyen-ge, et ensuite de la caste des 1%, en assimilant ces 2 notions par le biais de Macron ( hraut de cette classe et paladin de cette caste - 2 termes moyengeux voir plus anciens)?


Ce n'est pas tant parce qu'ils sont moyengeux que j'utilise ce genre de mots, mais parce que ce sont des termes de JDR et de gaming.  :;): 

Cela dit, et quoi qu'il en soit, je ne comprends pas ce qui te pose problme dans ma prose. J'utilise des mots de diverses factures, de divers champs lexicaux, comme le fait un philosophe: il s'agit de prsenter la mme ide de diffrentes faons, afin d'augmenter les chances de se faire comprendre correctement. Par exemple, j'ai utilis le mot "classe" lorsque je me positionnais dans un contexte large, celui de l'histoire de ces dernires dcades. Mais j'ai utilis le mot "caste" pour forcer le trait sur l'image d'un groupe ferm, impermable, dans un cadre plus concret, moins thorique.

C'est le mot "bourgeois" qui te pose problme?

----------


## fredoche

c'est l'assimilation des bourgeois et de la caste des 1%

Bourgeois est une notion trs vague aujourd'hui utilise  toutes les sauces, jusqu'au fameux "bobo". C'est en ralit un terme qui a une relle histoire, au moyen-age en des temps fodaux, les bourgeois furent parmi les premiers  tablir un contre-pouvoir et acqurir des liberts nouvelles... ainsi que des _franchises_

Les 1% c'est quelque de tout  fait dfinissable en terme conomique, patrimonial, dmographique.

Disons que je trouve que tu ratisses trs large.

As-tu vu poindre des reprsentants de l'idologie "communiste-libertaire" dont tu semblais dfendre les ides fut un temps ?

----------


## Grogro

> Le premier ministre doit tre un gestionnaire. Il met en place la politique et la vision du prsident, et gre les ministre. 
> Je vois pas Bayrou faire a, mais alors pas du tout j'ai pas l'impression que a soit son truc.
> 
> Avec un doute sur Commissaire Europen, car je le vois tout simplement pas accepter une position de subalterne.


Ce ne sera pas une position de subalterne, puisque dans ce cas de figure (Macron lu et Bayrou premier ministre), ce sera Bayrou qui gouvernera rellement pendant que Macron paradera devant les mdias.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si Macron est lu je verrai bien Sgolne Royale en premier ministre.
Mais il y a encore espoir de ne pas voir Macron au second tour, il est peut tre encore un peu tt pour s'inquiter.

----------


## Invit

> Si Macron est lu je verrai bien Sgolne Royale en premier ministre.
> Mais il y a encore espoir de ne pas voir Macron au second tour, il est peut tre encore un peu tt pour s'inquiter.

----------


## fcharton2

> c'est l'assimilation des bourgeois et de la caste des 1%


Si j'ai bien compris Rod, il ne les assimile pas, mais il remarque qu'il y a entre eux une forme de convergence des luttes. 

Les 1% veulent une socit librale, mondialise, drglemente, ubrise. Ils ont aussi besoin de clients, pour leurs produits "premium", et de soutiens lectoraux (parce qu'on ne gagne pas une lection avec 1% des voix). Ils ont compris depuis pas mal d'annes qu'ils n'ont rien  attendre des classes populaires, proltarises par la mondialisation et l'ubrisation (et qui lectoralement sont passes du PCF au FN sans passer par la case "centre"), ils se sont donc tourns vers la petite bourgeoisie duque, qui bnficie (ou croit qu'elle bnficie) de cette mondialisation. Au PS, le vecteur idologique de cette volution tait Terra Nova.

Hollande, quoi qu'il ait pu raconter pour amuser la galerie, tait le candidat de cette alliance entre la petite bourgeoisie et les 1%. Macron est son successeur.




> Ce ne sera pas une position de subalterne, puisque dans ce cas de figure (Macron lu et Bayrou premier ministre), ce sera Bayrou qui gouvernera rellement pendant que Macron paradera devant les mdias.


Si on a Macron, personne ne gouvernera. On va avoir une copie conforme du quinquennat, avec un tas de ministres invisibles (mais reprsentatifs de tous les courants et tendances de cette majorit indfinie, et de tous les groupes de pression imaginables), un prsident qui palabrera et inaugurera les chrysanthmes, et un premier ministre qui aura pour unique mission de grer le quotidien, en ne faisant strictement rien. Bayrou comme Sgolne me paraissent assez adapts  cette ardente obligation, Bayrou  la faon d'un Ayrault, Sgolne plus comme Valls. 




> Mais il y a encore espoir de ne pas voir Macron au second tour, il est peut tre encore un peu tt pour s'inquiter.


Plus j'entends le discours des mdias sur Macron, plus je retrouve celui qu'ils tenaient sur Jupp il y a quelques mois. Il me semble aussi qu'au fur et  mesure que Sgolne et les autres se rallieront  lui, il aura de plus en plus de mal  faire admettre qu'il n'est pas le supplant de Franois Hollande  la prsidentielle 2017. 

C'est tout le problme de Macron, en fait. Pour tre crdible, il a besoin de ralliements, mais plus il rassemble, plus on retrouve derrire lui les soutiens de Hollande (Hamon rassemblant les frondeurs), ce qui rend inaudible son discours antisystme. 

Malgr la complaisance de nos braves mdias d'information, il va tre difficile de tenir deux mois sans que le bon peuple se rende compte que Macron, c'est un second mandat Hollande (mais sans Hollande...). 

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> ce sera Bayrou qui gouvernera rellement pendant que Macron paradera devant les mdias.


Je n'y crois pas un seul instant. Je ne vois clairement pas le mec lu au suffrage universel laisser le pouvoir de dcision  quelqu'un d'autre.

----------


## Invit

> Je n'y crois pas un seul instant. Je ne vois clairement pas le mec lu au suffrage universel laisser le pouvoir de dcision  quelqu'un d'autre.


Le pire serait quand mme de ramener Royal au gouvernement...  ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

> Malgr la complaisance de nos braves mdias d'information, il va tre difficile de tenir deux mois sans que le bon peuple se rende compte que Macron, c'est un second mandat Hollande (mais sans Hollande...). 
> 
> Francois


Pour ma part je pense que macron est le poulain d'hollande depuis le dbut, et que holland tire les ficelles encore par derrire.
A mon avis, autant hollande allait bien avec ayrault, autant il ne pouvait pas supporter valls, comme chirac ne supportait pas Sarko.
Du coup, il s'est debrouill pour le plomber l'air de rien et Macron est son pion pour le coup suivant.

----------


## Grogro

> Je n'y crois pas un seul instant. Je ne vois clairement pas le mec lu au suffrage universel laisser le pouvoir de dcision  quelqu'un d'autre.


C'est pourtant ce qu'a fait Chirac pendant 12 ans, et Hollande pendant 5 ans. Ca ne veut pas dire TOUT le pouvoir de dcision. Ca veut dire que le prsident est surtout l pour la scne et pour inaugurer les chrysanthmes. Et, finalement, Sarko lui mme n'a fait que parader devant les tl pendant 5 ans (10 en comptant son passage en tant que ministre).
Ce qui n'est clairement pas pour a qu'on a fait la Vme rpublique, ce qu'on veut c'est le retour de la chose publique et des dirigeants qui *gouvernent*. Pas des gestionnaires technocratiques.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour ma part je pense que macron est le poulain d'hollande depuis le dbut, et que holland tire les ficelles encore par derrire.


Vous (pas spcialement toi, je rebondis sur ton propos) ne pouvez pas dire tout et son contraire en l'espace de quelques pages. Quand on dit que Macron est biberonn par Attali, qu'il est favori de Hollande et qu'il est le digne successeur de toute cette mafia politicienne, vous moinssez. Et quelques posts aprs, vous reprenez exactement les mmes arguments. Je ne vous comprends plus...

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de Macron :
Macron a bien claqu un Smic par jour pendant 3 ans ! (+ 25 questions  lui poser sur des bizarreries sur son patrimoine) (1/5)
Par contre l'article fait 4 km...

----------


## r0d

> c'est l'assimilation des bourgeois et de la caste des 1%
> 
> Bourgeois est une notion trs vague aujourd'hui utilise  toutes les sauces, jusqu'au fameux "bobo". C'est en ralit un terme qui a une relle histoire, au moyen-age en des temps fodaux, les bourgeois furent parmi les premiers  tablir un contre-pouvoir et acqurir des liberts nouvelles... ainsi que des _franchises_
> 
> Les 1% c'est quelque de tout  fait dfinissable en terme conomique, patrimonial, dmographique.
> 
> Disons que je trouve que tu ratisses trs large.


Tu as raison. Mais disons que j'ai fais mon ducation politique dans un parti trotskiste, j'ai donc intgr trs tt quelques abus de langages. Bourgeois en est un. Proltaire en est un autre. Ce type de mots qui sont plus des tendards que des signifiants. Des signaux plus que des ontologies.




> As-tu vu poindre des reprsentants de l'idologie "communiste-libertaire" dont tu semblais dfendre les ides fut un temps ?


Je dfend toujours ce courant de pense (dont j'identifie la source dans la premire internationale). J'en croise de temps en temps ("Ils sont pas un sur cent, mais pourtant ils existent..."). Mais les partisans de l'anarcho-communisme ne sont pas de ceux qui vont chercher un reprsentant, ni chercher  reprsenter autrui. Tu ne les verras pas dans les mdias classiques. On en croise de temps en temps dans certains canards comme le Sin Mensuel ou CQFD, mais c'est tout.

Aprs, on retrouve des bribes d'anarcho-syndicalisme et d'anarcho-communisme au NPA. Il y en avait dj un peu quand j'y tais (et que a s'appelait la LCR), et lors de la cration du NPA, il y a des gars de la FA (fdration anarchiste) qui ont rejoint le bateau. Pas beaucoup, mais suffisamment pour entretenir le gne anarchiste prsent dans le trotskisme depuis le dbut. L'anarchisme de la FA n'est pas celui que je dfends. Je suis de ceux qui estiment que "fdration anarchiste" est un oxymore. Mais le gnome est suffisamment proche pour que je puisse m'y sentir chez moi malgr tout.

----------


## Grogro

> Aprs, on retrouve des bribes d'anarcho-syndicalisme et d'anarcho-communisme au NPA. Il y en avait dj un peu quand j'y tais (et que a s'appelait la LCR), et lors de la cration du NPA, il y a des gars de la FA (fdration anarchiste) qui ont rejoint le bateau. Pas beaucoup, mais suffisamment pour entretenir le gne anarchiste prsent dans le trotskisme depuis le dbut. L'anarchisme de la FA n'est pas celui que je dfends. Je suis de ceux qui estiment que "fdration anarchiste" est un oxymore. Mais le gnome est suffisamment proche pour que je puisse m'y sentir chez moi malgr tout.


Quel est l'anarchisme que tu dfends ? Quelle est la dfinition de l'anarchisme que tu retiens ?

----------


## r0d

> Quel est l'anarchisme que tu dfends ?  Quelle est la dfinition de l'anarchisme que tu retiens ?


Comme dit, je dfends l'anarcho-communisme, tel qu'il a merg de l'union de Bakounine, Proudhon et Marx, lors de la premire internationale. L'anarchisme en tant qu'organisation politique, et le communisme comme modalit conomique de cette organisation.
L'anarchisme ne signifie pas "absence d'tat", mais "absence de pouvoir". Le "kratos" de dmocratie se rapporte plus  l'ide d'tat, alors que le "arkos" de l'anarchie se rapporte directement  l'ide de commandement.
Ma vision initiale de l'anarchie se rapproche de celle de Victor Hugo, qui la dfinit comme "l'ordre sans le pouvoir". C'est  dire des citoyens duqus qui n'ont pas besoin d'un pourvoir hirarchique, qu'il soit souverain, moral, religieux ou publicain pour se grer (je laisse de ct l'aspect judiciaire et excutif pour l'instant).
Un tat donc, oui, mais un tat gestionnaire qui n'a pas de pouvoir. Le pouvoir aux citoyens, appliqu  un niveau de granularit trs fin. Idalement celui de petites communes. Mais "commune" au sens initial, c'est  dire un petit groupe d'individu. Aujourd'hui ce serait l'ordre de grandeur d'un quartier.

Dans une telle organisation, les pouvoirs excutifs, et de rpression plus gnralement, seraient trs limits. Le respect de la proprit serait problmatique. La modalit conomique qui lui sied donc tout naturellement est le communisme: on met tout en commun, ainsi pas de problme de proprit.

Voici, en quelques mots, l'utopie anarcho-communiste que je dfends, et qui est celle que Marx lui-mme dfendait avant de se tourner vers le socialisme autoritaire. On retrouve cet anarcho-communisme dans l'anarcho-syndicalisme videmment. Et les catalans on montr, pendant la guerre civile espagnole*, avant de se faire massacrer par les communistes, que ce modle est viable et efficace.

Il y a autant d'anarchismes que d'anarchistes. Il y a mme un anarchisme de droite, l'anarcho-capitalisme, qui n'est pas tout  fait la mme chose que le libertarianisme, qui, pour autant que je sache, n'est pas un anarchisme, car partisan d'un excutif fort. Il y a par exemple l'anarchisme collectiviste, qui est celui que Proudhon a thoris aprs son dpart de la premire internationale, et qui a dbouch sur quelques ralisations concrtes qui perdurent encore aujourd'hui (mutualits, coopratives, ...).


* De nombreux tmoignages le confirment (https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...s+guerra+civil). Malheureusement, ce type d'organisation n'intresse pas vraiment la classe bourgeoise, si vous permettez l'euphmisme. Or c'est la classe bourgeoise qui contrle les mdias. Donc vous ne trouverez pas ces tmoignages en franais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Apparemment, Fillon aurait annul sa visite au salon de l'agriculture au tout dernier moment...

a  l'air d'aller assez mal chez Les Rpublicains (source)

A suivre... Dcidment, cette campagne prsidentielle est tonnante !

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Comme dit, je dfends l'anarcho-communisme, tel qu'il a merg de l'union de Bakounine, Proudhon et Marx, lors de la premire internationale. L'anarchisme en tant qu'organisation politique, et le communisme comme modalit conomique de cette organisation.
> L'anarchisme ne signifie pas "absence d'tat", mais "absence de pouvoir". Le "kratos" de dmocratie se rapporte plus  l'ide d'tat, alors que le "arkos" de l'anarchie se rapporte directement  l'ide de commandement.
> Ma vision initiale de l'anarchie se rapproche de celle de Victor Hugo, qui la dfinit comme "l'ordre sans le pouvoir". C'est  dire des citoyens duqus qui n'ont pas besoin d'un pourvoir hirarchique, qu'il soit souverain, moral, religieux ou publicain pour se grer (je laisse de ct l'aspect judiciaire et excutif pour l'instant).
> Un tat donc, oui, mais un tat gestionnaire qui n'a pas de pouvoir. Le pouvoir aux citoyens, appliqu  un niveau de granularit trs fin. Idalement celui de petites communes. Mais "commune" au sens initial, c'est  dire un petit groupe d'individu. Aujourd'hui ce serait l'ordre de grandeur d'un quartier.
> 
> Dans une telle organisation, les pouvoirs excutifs, et de rpression plus gnralement, seraient trs limits. Le respect de la proprit serait problmatique. La modalit conomique qui lui sied donc tout naturellement est le communisme: on met tout en commun, ainsi pas de problme de proprit.
> 
> Voici, en quelques mots, l'utopie anarcho-communiste que je dfends, et qui est celle que Marx lui-mme dfendait avant de se tourner vers le socialisme autoritaire. On retrouve cet anarcho-communisme dans l'anarcho-syndicalisme videmment. Et les catalans on montr, pendant la guerre civile espagnole*, avant de se faire massacrer par les communistes, que ce modle est viable et efficace.
> 
> ...


Aurais tu des choses  conseiller  lire sur ce modle, appliqu  notre socit actuelle bien sur ?
Car j'ai vraiment du mal  avoir comment cela pourrais fonctionner aujourd'hui. Mme en partant du principe que tout le monde soit d'accord pour partir sur ce modle de socit.
Car mme sur un modle de dcroissance tu as forcement tout un tas de tches ou mtiers, assez ingrat, que personne ne fait avec plaisir, qui sont ncessaire  notre socit, donc commun faire si tu n'as plus de notion de proprit donc de valeur de l'argent ?
La robotisation pourrait aider mais on est encore loin du tout robotis.
Et cela implique une uniformisation de la socit non ? Enfin j'ai du mal  voir, surement car trop encr dans un modle de consommation qui ferme mon esprit  un autre mode de fonctionnement ^^
C'est pour a que si tu as des choses  lire sur le sujet, je suis preneur !

----------


## Ryu2000

> a  l'air d'aller assez mal chez Les Rpublicains (source


a ne va pas mal chez les rpublicains a va mal chez Fillon...
a va tre dur pour llection de Mai, mais aprs ils iront super bien les rpublicains.

Fillon a du dire  un moment "je n'arrterai pas ma campagne sauf si je suis mis en examen".
Aprs il a dit qu'il n'arrterai pas.

C'est mis  jour apparemment :
Franois Fillon va s'exprimer depuis son QG

----------


## r0d

> Aurais tu des choses  conseiller  lire sur ce modle, appliqu  notre socit actuelle bien sur ?


Je n'ai rien  proposer de rcent malheureusement. Il faudrait que je cherche.
En attendant, tu peux lire a: http://www.noam-chomsky.fr/lanarchisme-auquel-je-crois/

----------


## Grogro

L'anarchisme, a fonctionnera dans quelques sicles : quand on aura 30 points de QI de plus, quand on sera massivement duqus, cultivs, et lettrs. Quand au moins 50% de la population aura une forte double culture humaniste ET scientifique. Et quand on aura appris  faire confiance  l'individu et  le responsabiliser (un point commun avec le libralisme classique), et  respecter autrui. 

Je dis a en tant lecteur et en apprciant normment Baillargeon et Chomsky. Les anars classiques, beaucoup moins. J'ai trouv trs intressante la morale anarchiste de Kropotkine (que je trouve un peu naf par moment), je n'ai toujours pas pris le temps de lire Proudhon ou Bakounine. Ne serait-ce pour piger l'opposition de Proudhon  la proprit individuelle.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Je n'ai rien  proposer de rcent malheureusement. Il faudrait que je cherche.
> En attendant, tu peux lire a: http://www.noam-chomsky.fr/lanarchisme-auquel-je-crois/


merci, je parcourrai le blog si l'article m'en donne envie !

----------


## el_slapper

> L'anarchisme, a fonctionnera dans quelques sicles : quand on aura 30 points de QI de plus, quand on sera massivement duqus, cultivs, et lettrs. Quand au moins 50% de la population aura une forte double culture humaniste ET scientifique. Et quand on aura appris  faire confiance  l'individu et  le responsabiliser (un point commun avec le libralisme classique), et  respecter autrui. 
> 
> Je dis a en tant lecteur et en apprciant normment Baillargeon et Chomsky.


Pour citer Boris Vian : "quand le plus grand nombre aura les moyens de faire ses propres choix, il y a peu de chances pour qu'ils se trompe". On en est loin.  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> L'anarchisme, a fonctionnera dans quelques sicles : quand on aura 30 points de QI de plus, quand on sera massivement duqus, cultivs, et lettrs. Quand au moins 50% de la population aura une forte double culture humaniste ET scientifique. Et quand on aura appris  faire confiance  l'individu et  le responsabiliser (un point commun avec le libralisme classique), et  respecter autrui.


En gros, tout ce que les politiciens ne veulent pas car un peuple "lettr" devient dangereux par la connaissance qu'il a acquise et par la tolrance qu'il dveloppera (plus on connait, moins on a peur et moins on est susceptible de se faire manipuler par cette peur). 

Rod parlait des coopratives o chaque membre est responsable finalement, c'est l'exemple parfait du modle conomique qui pourrait tre la rponse mais qui n'est absolument pas promu malgr que ce soit ce type de structures qui a le mieux travers la crise... Va comprendre... Enfin moi je comprends pourquoi puisque j'en ai cr une mais on va vite tomber dans le politiquement incorrect, se faire traiter de communistes et autres conneries d'usage...

----------


## Invit

Bonjour  tous ! Bonjour au pays o un footballeur mis en examen ne devrait pas jouer en quipe de France, par contre un candidat  la prsidence mis en examen a passe.
Bonjour galement au pays o un dput candidat se plaint du non respect de la sparation des pouvoirs et appelle  descendre dans la rue pour manifester contre le pouvoir judiciaire (indice chez vous : c'est le mme pays).

Oui dsol, je suis comme le Canard, je remet 1 dans la machine.

Bon, par contre il vient de se faire lcher par plusieurs dputs LR, par Le Maire et tout l'UDI.

Sans rire, c'est dingo cette anne : le candidat LR n'est pas soutenu par des membres de son propre parti car il est trop pourri et il ment et le candidat PS n'est pas soutenu par tout le PS parce qu'il n'est pas assez  droite.

----------


## fcharton2

> Bonjour galement au pays o un dput candidat se plaint du non respect de la sparation des pouvoirs et appelle  descendre dans la rue pour manifester contre le pouvoir judiciaire (indice chez vous : c'est le mme pays).


C'est aussi un pays o un syndicat de magistrats appelle  manifester contre la police, o un narque, ancien banquier d'affaires, ministre sortant du gouvernement soutenu par plusieurs de ses anciens collgues, se prsente comme candidat anti-systme, o bien que deux anciens ministres du pouvoir en place figurent parmi les candidats, personne ne se considre comptable du bilan, o les bizarreries des dclarations de patrimoine des ministres en exrcice ne semblent pas intresser la presse, o les rapports d'instruction, censment secrets, se retrouvent le jour mme dans la presse, o de braves garons un peu nervs peuvent tenter d'empcher une runion lectorale, sans que le ministre de l'intrieur y trouve  redire (voire, o le premier secrtaire du PS explique que la candidate concerne l'a bien cherch), o nos formidables journalistes enquteurs retrouvent  point nomm une fiche de paie de 1990 ou une quenelle de 2002 sur une page Facebook d'un candidat supplant, mais ne voient pas les tweets antismites (ou homophobes) d'un des leurs, qu'ils suivent, likent et encouragent pourtant, o l'emploi d'un proche par un parlementaire est une honte, mais le bombardement de conseillers ministriels ou d'amis politiques  la tte d'entreprises publiques ou d'agences d'tat une vnrable tradition.

Enfin bon, heureusement qu'on est dans une dmocratie modle, parce qu'imagine ce genre de campagne, avec les affaires tombant  point nomm, la presse qui les relaie, la justice au calendrier si opportun, tous les sortants derrire celui qu'on nous prsente comme le chouchou des sondages, les primaires rendues nulles et non avenues, dans un pays moins avanc que le ntre (la Russie de Poutine, une rpublique en voie de dveloppement), a ferait jaser, hein?

Francois

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fillon aurait annul sa visite au salon de l'agriculture au tout dernier moment...


En parlant de salon de l'agriculture :
Entre Macron et Fillon, le Salon de lagriculture en plein chaos
Emmanuel Macron au Salon de l'agriculture: Cest la folie, ils ont tout dfonc

----------


## Invit

Merci fcharton2 d'tre toujours l pour moi  ::D: 




> o de braves garons un peu nervs peuvent tenter d'empcher une runion lectorale, sans que le ministre de l'intrieur y trouve  redire (voire, o le premier secrtaire du PS explique que la candidate concerne l'a bien cherch)


C'est quelle histoire a ? C'est la seule que j'ai pas reconnue.

----------


## Hizin

Sans doute les antifas nantais qui ont tents d'empcher un meeting FN.
Ou les fa Nantais qui ont tents d'empcher un rassemblement anti-FN.
Y'a eu les deux dernirement (et vu la formulation, c'est interchangeable).

----------


## fcharton2

> Merci fcharton2 d'tre toujours l pour moi


Serviteur! 

Srieusement, cette affaire Fillon me fascine. Je te recommande cette analyse de Finkielkraut (l'article est restreint, mais la vido complte), qui rsume pas mal ce que je cherche  exprimer ici depuis un moment.
http://www.causeur.fr/fillon-medias-...an-43011.html#




> C'est quelle histoire a ? C'est la seule que j'ai pas reconnue.


Les manifs contre Marine  Nantes (avec les cars attaqus). Imagine la mme chose avec des identitaires, et un discours de Mlenchon (ou de son ectoplasme). On aurait probablement entendu quelque chose sur la dmocratie en danger, non?  Quant au "point minijupe" (elle l'avait bien cherch, la salope), c'est du Camba.

http://www.liberation.fr/france/2017...eeting_1551161

Francois

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sans doute les antifas nantais


 cause des antifas pleins dvnements ont t annuls.
Parce que la police dit aux organisateurs qu'elle ne peut pas les protger contre la menace des antifas, c'est a qu'ils appellent "risque de trouble  l'ordre public".
Le problme n'est pas lvnement en lui mme mais les contre manifestations des antifas (et eux ne demandent pas lautorisation).

----------


## Grogro

> Sans doute les antifas nantais qui ont tents d'empcher un meeting FN.
> Ou les fa Nantais qui ont tents d'empcher un rassemblement anti-FN.
> Y'a eu les deux dernirement (et vu la formulation, c'est interchangeable).


Connaissant trs bien le coin, je miserais plutt sur les habituels skins "antifas" descendus de Rennes.

----------


## Invit

> Connaissant trs bien le coin, je miserais plutt sur les habituels skins "antifas" descendus de Rennes.


Hh, ils sont de retour en force dernirement, avec leurs homologues casseurs de noirs. Effet de bord de la prsidentielle ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Franois (fcharton2, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas), 
Y a un truc qui me chiffonne dans tes raisonnements.

D'abord tu reproches  2 candidats (Hamon et Macron, si j'ai bien compris) d'avoir dmissionn du gouvernement Hollande et de ne pas assum le bilan du quinquennat. Par contre, visiblement, le fait que Fillon ait t le premier ministre de Sarkozy, qu'il a carrment trait de repris de justice, et dont il a critiqu le bilan, ne te choque pas.

Qu'un ministre dmissionne parce qu'il se rend compte que la politique mene par le gouvernement, dans lequel il est, ne correspond pas  ce qui avait t promis (cas de Hamon), me parait plutt sain. Qu'ensuite, que cette personne se prsente avec un programme bien diffrent du prsident prcdent (pour lequel il a t ministre et a dmissionn) et refuse d'endosser la responsabilit du bilan, me parait assez normal.
Quant  Macron, il a clairement dit pourquoi il avait dcid de dmissionner du gouvernement. Donc, l encore, je ne vois rien  redire.

Par contre, quand un candidat se fait le chancre de l'honntet, qu'il se retrouve dans les mains de la justice, qu'il jure sur tous les plateaux de tls et de radio que s'il est mis en examen, il renoncera, et qu'il espre que la justice ira vite. Que finalement, il est (sera) mis en examen, qu'il dcide de continuer coute que coute et qu'il se plaint que la justice va trop vite... Il pleure qu'il voudrait tre trait comme un justiciable comme les autres, mais demande un traitement particulier parce qu'on est en campagne lectorale. Tu crois que si je suis mis en examen, je pourrais demander au juge d'attendre 2/3 mois, parce l, a tombe mal pour moi, j'ai un gosse malade et le chat qui gratte  la porte ? 

Ensuite, a me fait marrer d'entendre ces soutiens dire qu'il est le seul  pouvoir redresser la France. Pendant les 5 ans qu'il a t 1er ministre qu'a-t-il fait ? Ce sont les mmes qui reprochent  Macron et  Hamon le bilan de Hollande alors qu'ils n'taient QUE ministres, pas 1er ministre, donc en charge de mener la politique du gouvernement. 
Et, quand on crie qu'on spolie 4 millions de franais qui ont vot pour lui  la primaire, c'est juste faux. 4 Millions, c'est le nombre d'lecteurs au total. Seulement un peu plus de la moiti ont vot pour Fillon. 

Personnellement, je ne crois pas en Fillon pour "sauver" la France. Pas plus que les autres en tout cas. Il a le mme programme que Sarko en 2007, et on a vu ce que a avait donn.

----------


## Grogro

> D'abord tu reproches  2 candidats (Hamon et Macron, si j'ai bien compris) d'avoir dmissionn du gouvernement Hollande et de ne pas assum le bilan du quinquennat. Par contre, visiblement, le fait que Fillon ait t le premier ministre de Sarkozy, qu'il a carrment trait de repris de justice, et dont il a critiqu le bilan, ne te choque pas.


C'est bien ce qui me choque chez Fillon, qui a t pendant 5 ans le complice de Sarkozy, sans jamais poser ses couilles sur la table et claquer sa dem'. Mme face  Cop qui lui avait vol l'lection interne  la prsidence de l'UMP en 2012, il a t incapable de montrer qu'il en avait une paire et il s'est allong. Pour un soi-disant homme d'tat dont on attend qu'il soit capable de grer Trump, Merkel, les chinois, Junker, May, Poutine, a commence mal dj. J'approuve certains discours de Fillon, sur l'cole, sur la politique intrieure (sortie du tout scuritaire et du besoin maladif de l'excutif de tout contrler), sur l'islamisme, et sur l'immigration. Qui sont en totale contradiction avec son bilan dans diffrents ministres. Fillon a t ministre de l'enseignement suprieur et de la recherche, ministre de l'ducation, puis le premier ministre qui a fait la rforme du lyce. Donc un pdagogiste pur et dur comme tous les ministres qui se sont succds  la rue de Grenelle depuis 50 ans. L'immigration a explos pendant les 10 annes Sarko. C'est aussi eux qui ont vendu la France au Qatar et qui ont provoqu l'islamisation rapide des banlieues (pour viter un nouveau soulvement comme en 2005). Eux qui ont dmantel les structures du renseignement franais et qui ont eu une politique ultra scuritaire et totalitaire. Bref. Le mensonge, plus c'est gros, plus a passe comme on dit.

----------


## GrandFather

> Srieusement, cette affaire Fillon me fascine. Je te recommande cette analyse de Finkielkraut (l'article est restreint, mais la vido complte), qui rsume pas mal ce que je cherche  exprimer ici depuis un moment.
> http://www.causeur.fr/fillon-medias-...an-43011.html#


Ah, tu fais donc tien cet excellent proverbe africain, cit par Finkielkraut :  Quand on monte au cocotier, il vaut mieux avoir le cul propre !   ::mrgreen:: 

En l'occurrence, Finkielkraut a un gros contentieux avec la presse, qui l'a souvent mchamment trill - assez injustement parfois,  mon avis -, notamment avec Mediapart qu'il a qualifi publiquement de  journal fouille merde . Sachant cela, je prends son commentaire avec des pincettes...

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est bien ce qui me choque chez Fillon, qui a t pendant 5 ans le complice de Sarkozy, sans jamais poser ses couilles sur la table et claquer sa dem'. Mme face  Cop qui lui avait vol l'lection interne  la prsidence de l'UMP en 2012, il a t incapable de montrer qu'il en avait une paire et il s'est allong.


Je ne comprends mme pas ce qui t'tonne... C'est a la politique aujourd'hui, hypocrisie, dmagogie, conflits d'intrts, les amis d'hier sont les ennemis de demain. C'est mieux que Dallas en ce moment. Et tu verras que a empirera tant que les gens continueront  croire qu'un homme ou une femme providentiel peut sortir d'un systme corrompu. Personnellement, ce que je ne comprends pas actuellement, c'est comment les gens ne sont pas encore dans la rue...

----------


## fcharton2

> D'abord tu reproches  2 candidats (Hamon et Macron, si j'ai bien compris) d'avoir dmissionn du gouvernement Hollande et de ne pas assum le bilan du quinquennat. Par contre, visiblement, le fait que Fillon ait t le premier ministre de Sarkozy, qu'il a carrment trait de repris de justice, et dont il a critiqu le bilan, ne te choque pas.


Les deux me choquent galement. Je trouverais parfaitement normal qu'on juge Fillon, premier ministre de Sarkozy, et surtout candidat des rpublicains,  l'aune de son programme ET de ses actions passes au gouvernement. Mais il n'est pas non plus raisonnable qu'Hamon, candidat du PS (via la primaire), ou Macron, pur produit du quinquennat, tous deux soutenus par plusieurs ministres en exercice, s'exonrent du bilan actuel. 

Ca me parait d'autant plus choquant que si tu lis leur programmes, en dehors de quelques promesses emblmatiques (qu'ils ne  tiendront probablement qu' moiti), ils s'inscrivent chacun dans la continuit de l'action de leurs partis.




> Par contre, quand un candidat se fait le chancre de l'honntet, qu'il se retrouve dans les mains de la justice, qu'il jure sur tous les plateaux de tls et de radio que s'il est mis en examen, il renoncera, et qu'il espre que la justice ira vite. Que finalement, il est (sera) mis en examen, qu'il dcide de continuer coute que coute et qu'il se plaint que la justice va trop vite...


Ah mais, tout le monde est d'accord avec cela. Fillon s'est plac sur le terrain de la morale, il a eu tort, tout comme Hollande s'est pris dans le museau toutes ses promesses vertueuses (moi prsident, yadda yadda). Et je suis d'accord que c'est bien fait pour lui. 

Maintenant, je me pose une autre question: "est-ce bien fait pour nous?" Parce que, au rythme actuel, que Fillon reste ou pas, on s'achemine vers une situation o la droite, majoritaire  toutes les lections rcentes, se retrouve trs loin derrire une gauche pourtant discrdite dans l'opinion. On va aussi, s'il faut croire les sondages, vers l'lection d'une sorte de "mini-me" de Hollande, qui sera soutenu par une large partie de l'quipe sortante (sois en convaincu). Et tu peux y ajouter les lgislatives, qui feront que le FN, avec 25  30% des voix, n'aura qu'une poigne de reprsentants.

Donc, en fin de compte, avec une droite (FN compris) qui reprsente 70% de l'opinion, un gouvernement sortant tellement dsavou que le prsident n'a pas pu se reprsenter, on prendrait les mmes et on recommencerait?

Et tout cela pourquoi? Parce que le Canard a sorti un dossier, que le Monde, Lib et l'Obs ont choisi de le reprendre, que les juges ont t plus diligents que d'habitude? Et en fin de compte, ce serait un signe de l'excellence de notre systme, alors que la mme squence d'vnements dans un pays "moins modle" que le notre le ferait qualifier de rpublique bananire? 

Tu n'as pas l'impression que la leon que notre bon peuple va tirer de cette affaire, c'est exactement l'inverse? Et que la vraie victime de cette lection, ce ne sera pas la droite, mais la confiance que les citoyens ont dans leurs institutions ( commencer par la justice), sans laquelle il n'y a pas de dmocratie possible?

Il est  la mode, dans les gazettes, de qualifier l'attitude de Fillon de "suicide". Je suis d'accord avec le mot, mais le suicid n'est pas celui qu'on croit. 




> Et, quand on crie qu'on spolie 4 millions de franais qui ont vot pour lui  la primaire, c'est juste faux. 4 Millions, c'est le nombre d'lecteurs au total. Seulement un peu plus de la moiti ont vot pour Fillon.


Je crois que ce qu'ils veulent dire par l, c'est que l'affaire Fillon prive la droite d'une campagne quitable, et que tu n'empcheras pas un lecteur de droite de s'tonner du peu d'intrt que la presse porte aux affaires des candidats de gauche. 




> Ah, tu fais donc tien cet excellent proverbe africain, cit par Finkielkraut :  Quand on monte au cocotier, il vaut mieux avoir le cul propre !


Je ne fais pas mien, mais je le trouve caractristique de l'anglisme contemporain (Finkielkraut en parle  propos de De Gaulle). Je pense qu'il est tout aussi naf de croire au prsident comptent et irrprochable qu'au vieux gnral pre de la nation, et que cela nous mnera aux mmes drives. Mais surtout, et pour filer un peu cette mtaphore, je pense qu'il n'est pas raisonnable que le choix d'un prsident soit laiss au proctologue.

Francois

----------


## Grogro

Je n'ai pas dit que a m'tonne, je suis trop cynique et blas pour cela. J'ai dit que a me choque. Tout comme l'hypocrisie de Hamon et de Macron me choquent sans m'tonner le moins du monde. 

En matire de programme, du "neuf" : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...du-college.php

Qui bouffe  tous les rteliers. J'apprcie pas mal de choses dans son embryon de programme, mais de l  faire confiance au personnage, il y a un monde.

----------


## ManusDei

> Maintenant, je me pose une autre question: "est-ce bien fait pour nous?" Parce que, au rythme actuel, que Fillon reste ou pas, on s'achemine vers une situation o la droite, majoritaire  toutes les lections rcentes, se retrouve trs loin derrire une gauche pourtant discrdite dans l'opinion. On va aussi, s'il faut croire les sondages, vers l'lection d'une sorte de "mini-me" de Hollande, qui sera soutenu par une large partie de l'quipe sortante (sois en convaincu). Et tu peux y ajouter les lgislatives, qui feront que le FN, avec 25  30% des voix, n'aura qu'une poigne de reprsentants.


C'est en partie pour a que Bayrou a propos de soutenir Macron en change de rformes des institutions (garantissant le pluralisme, et donc une meilleure reprsentativit).

La rapidit des juges dans l'affaire Fillon s'explique en partie  cause de la rforme de 2013 sur les lus, elle a cr des instances judiciaires charges spcialement de ce genre d'affaires.

----------


## TallyHo

> J'apprcie pas mal de choses dans son embryon de programme


C'est normal puisque tu l'expliques avant...




> Qui bouffe  tous les rteliers.


Il veut plaire  tout le monde, de la bonne vieille dmago...

----------


## GrandFather

> Tu n'as pas l'impression que la leon que notre bon peuple va tirer de cette affaire, c'est exactement l'inverse? Et que la vraie victime de cette lection, ce ne sera pas la droite, mais la confiance que les citoyens ont dans leurs institutions ( commencer par la justice), sans laquelle il n'y a pas de dmocratie possible?


Et notre bon peuple serait moins intelligent, et moins capable de faire la part des choses que le bon peuple anglais, dans des circonstances presque identiques en 2009 ? Le Royaume-uni est aussi une rpublique bananire ?

----------


## fcharton2

> Et notre bon peuple serait moins intelligent, et moins capable de faire la part des choses que le bon peuple anglais,


Je ne le pense pas, mais il serait peut tre utile que tu prcises  quelle "part des choses" tu fais rfrence. Notre bon peuple fera-t-il la part: 

- de l'hystrie mdiatique
- des relations complexes entre les juges et les rpublicains (et en particulier les ministres de Sarkozy)
- du fait que ces affaires ne concernent pas que Fillon, mais tous les partis ayant des dputs (tous sauf un, donc, suivez mon regard) 
- de la macronophilie avre de nos lites
- de la judiciarisation gnralise, qui touche galement la vie politique
- du robespierrisme ambiant

Quant au fait que les circonstances sont "presque identiques" l'instruction le dira, mais pour l'instant, j'ai comme un doute. Ce ne serait pas la premire fois qu'une de ces affaires "gravissimes" se dgonfle au fil des mois.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les deux me choquent galement. Je trouverais parfaitement normal qu'on juge Fillon, premier ministre de Sarkozy, et surtout candidat des rpublicains,  l'aune de son programme ET de ses actions passes au gouvernement. Mais il n'est pas non plus raisonnable qu'Hamon, candidat du PS (via la primaire), ou Macron, pur produit du quinquennat, tous deux soutenus par plusieurs ministres en exercice, s'exonrent du bilan actuel.


Ben, non. Pas d'accord. a serait comme demand  une personne divorce d'assumer ce que l'ex-conjoint a fait aprs le divorce ! Ou mme pendant la priode de sparation.




> Ca me parait d'autant plus choquant que si tu lis leur programmes, en dehors de quelques promesses emblmatiques (qu'ils ne  tiendront probablement qu' moiti), ils s'inscrivent chacun dans la continuit de l'action de leurs partis.


Dj, Macron n'a jamais fait parti du PS, et qu'il soit dans la ligne de son parti, dans la mesure o c'est lui qui l'a cr...   :8-): 
Ensuite, Hamon est en rupture avec l'aile droite du PS, et son programme est plus proche de celui de Melenchon que de Hollande/Valls.
Autant, ce serait Valls  la place de Hamon, l on pourrait en effet le lui reprocher (mais je pense qu'il aurait dfendu le bilan), mais Hamon ou Macron qui sont partis parce que la ligne gouvernementale ne leur plaisait pas, c'est un peu difficile de leur demander cela. 
Autant demander  Rama Yade d'assumer le bilan de Sarko !




> Maintenant, je me pose une autre question: "est-ce bien fait pour nous?" Parce que, au rythme actuel, que Fillon reste ou pas, on s'achemine vers une situation o la droite, majoritaire  toutes les lections rcentes, se retrouve trs loin derrire une gauche pourtant discrdite dans l'opinion. On va aussi, s'il faut croire les sondages, vers l'lection d'une sorte de "mini-me" de Hollande, qui sera soutenu par une large partie de l'quipe sortante (sois en convaincu). Et tu peux y ajouter les lgislatives, qui feront que le FN, avec 25  30% des voix, n'aura qu'une poigne de reprsentants.


Premirement, je ne vois pas Fillon comme le sauveur. Pour moi, il est au mme titre que Macron ou Hamon ou Melenchon. En gros, je n'attends pas grand chose de cette lection.
Pour les lgislatives, je suis depuis longtemps pour qu'elles soient proportionnelles, entirement. Aprs tout, c'est sembl reprsenter les franais, qu'un parti (aussi dtestable soit-il) rassemblant 30% des lecteurs et qui n'a qu'un ou deux dputs ne me semble pas dmocratique, ni sain.




> Donc, en fin de compte, avec une droite (FN compris) qui reprsente 70% de l'opinion, un gouvernement sortant tellement dsavou que le prsident n'a pas pu se reprsenter, on prendrait les mmes et on recommencerait?


Je ne pense pas que la droite reprsente 70 %, et les lections intermdiaires ont plus montr que Hollande n'tait pas aim, que la droite adule... 
Et, je te fais le pari que si Fillon gagne, les lections intermdiaires donneront une large majorit  la gauche. 




> Et tout cela pourquoi? Parce que le Canard a sorti un dossier, que le Monde, Lib et l'Obs ont choisi de le reprendre, que les juges ont t plus diligents que d'habitude? Et en fin de compte, ce serait un signe de l'excellence de notre systme, alors que la mme squence d'vnements dans un pays "moins modle" que le notre le ferait qualifier de rpublique bananire?


Moi, j'aurais dit plutt : Tout cela pourquoi ? Parce que, comme d'habitude, l'lite gouvernante a profit du systme et que malheureusement pour Fillon, il a t pris la main d




> Tu n'as pas l'impression que la leon que notre bon peuple va tirer de cette affaire, c'est exactement l'inverse? Et que la vraie victime de cette lection, ce ne sera pas la droite, mais la confiance que les citoyens ont dans leurs institutions ( commencer par la justice), sans laquelle il n'y a pas de dmocratie possible?


Justement ! Tu ne crois pas que si Fillon a t choisi  la primaire, c'est que justement il reprsentait le plus "propre" ? Et que les Jupp/Srko/Cop ont pay ce manque de confiance dans les politiques, et qu'il paie cache cette trahison ? Les franais en ont marre des magouilles, des tricheries et veulent que les pourris dgagent.

----------


## _Thomas

> Dj, Macron n'a jamais fait parti du PS, et qu'il soit dans la ligne de son parti, dans la mesure o c'est lui qui l'a cr...


Il a t membre actif du PS de 2006  2009 (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emmanu...buts_militants), il a t  l'origine ou fortement impliqu dans les principales mesures portes par Hollande durant son quinquennat (cf. wiki), et son "programme" est clairement dans la ligne de Hollande (social-libral avec une dfinition douteuse du social).
Donc je plussois fcharton quand il dit que Macron est dans la continuit du PS de Hollande.

----------


## Invit

Y'a peut-tre une raison qui fait qu'il n'est plus membre actif depuis 2009 ? 

De mon ct, je rejoins Jon sur son dernier post !  :8-):  Je parlerais plus d'un opportuniste de mon ct !

----------


## _Thomas

> Y'a peut-tre une raison qui fait qu'il n'est plus membre actif depuis 2009 ?


"En septembre 2008, il se met en disponibilit de la fonction publique, et devient banquier d'affaires chez Rothschild & Cie."

----------


## Invit

> "En septembre 2008, il se met en disponibilit de la fonction publique, et devient banquier d'affaires chez Rothschild & Cie."


J'ai dit et ajout une phrase entre temps et a prouve ce que je disais.  ::mouarf::  (enfin je pense...)

----------


## virginieh

> Donc je plussois fcharton quand il dit que Macron est dans la continuit du PS de Hollande.


Bien sur, en fait c'est mme lui qui est le vritable candidat du PS d'ailleurs plus que Hamon qui n'est pas vraiment soutenu par le prsident ni beaucoup de membre de son parti (mme si a serait pas un avantage).

----------


## fcharton2

> Justement ! Tu ne crois pas que si Fillon a t choisi  la primaire, c'est que justement il reprsentait le plus "propre" ? Et que les Jupp/Srko/Cop ont pay ce manque de confiance dans les politiques, et qu'il paie cache cette trahison ?


Je ne pense pas. Je crois que Fillon a gagn la primaire parce qu'il proposait un programme bien  droite et qu'il tait expriment. Jupp s'est grill parce que,  force d'tre le chouchou des mdias, il a fini par apparatre comme un centriste, trop gaucho-compatible. Sarkozy avait trop d'ennemi, les autres pas d'exprience. 

Il a ensuite ajout la dimension "mains propres"  sa campagne, ce qui le torpille aujourd'hui, mais je suis convaincu qu'il aurait t lu sans. 




> Les franais en ont marre des magouilles, des tricheries et veulent que les pourris dgagent.


Quand on les interroge, j'ai l'impression qu'ils parlent davantage de scurit, d'emploi, d'impts et de pouvoir d'achat, accessoirement d'immigration, que d'assistants parlementaires. Alors bien sr, si tu leur demandes s'ils aiment la corruption, ils te rpondent non, comme ils sont pour la vie et contre la  mort, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le sujet de cette lection. 

Tout ceci me parait dmontrer le dcalage croissant entre l'opinion et les mdias. Et cette faon de toujours revenir  ces sujets (la corruption des lus, les petites phrases de machin, les tweets de truc) est pour moi le vrai populisme, l'idologie Buzzfeed. On reproche aux extrmes leur populisme, mais eux au moins parlent de politique. Les mdias nous font du Gala quand ils parlent de Macron, et du Closer quand ils parlent de Fillon, et s'tonnent quand, lection aprs lection, les masses ne votent pas comme ils veulent.



Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne pense pas. Je crois que Fillon a gagn la primaire parce qu'il proposait un programme bien  droite et qu'il tait expriment. Jupp s'est grill parce que,  force d'tre le chouchou des mdias, il a fini par apparatre comme un centriste, trop gaucho-compatible. Sarkozy avait trop d'ennemi, les autres pas d'exprience. 
> 
> Il a ensuite ajout la dimension "mains propres"  sa campagne, ce qui le torpille aujourd'hui, mais je suis convaincu qu'il aurait t lu sans.


On ne saura jamais, donc...  ne polmiquons pas. Chacun a son avis sur la question.





> Quand on les interroge, j'ai l'impression qu'ils parlent davantage de scurit, d'emploi, d'impts et de pouvoir d'achat, accessoirement d'immigration, que d'assistants parlementaires. Alors bien sr, si tu leur demandes s'ils aiment la corruption, ils te rpondent non, comme ils sont pour la vie et contre la  mort, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le sujet de cette lection.


Oui, l'emploi, la scurit, les impts, le pouvoir d'achat, proccupent les gens. Mais, quand ils coutent les politiques venir leurs dire qu'il va falloir travailler plus, pour gagner moins, qu'il va falloir faire de gros efforts, ... bref le discours politique des 35 dernires annes, de droite comme de gauche. Et que, dans la foule, ils apprennent que ces messieurs s'allouent des sommes folles sur leur dos, a les met en rogne. Et la dfense qui consiste  dire que c'tait lgal, a les met encore plus en rogne parce qu'ils se rendent compte que cette classe dirigeante se moque d'eux. En gros, ce que Fillon a fait ( et que bien d'autres ont fait aussi), c'est faire une loi qui leur permet de LEGALEMENT de dtourner de l'argent. Et, a, je pense que a nerve un peu les lecteurs. 




> Tout ceci me parait dmontrer le dcalage croissant entre l'opinion et les mdias. Et cette faon de toujours revenir  ces sujets (la corruption des lus, les petites phrases de machin, les tweets de truc) est pour moi le vrai populisme, l'idologie Buzzfeed. On reproche aux extrmes leur populisme, mais eux au moins parlent de politique. Les mdias nous font du Gala quand ils parlent de Macron, et du Closer quand ils parlent de Fillon, et s'tonnent quand, lection aprs lection, les masses ne votent pas comme ils veulent.


Je crois que tu fais ce que font tous les politiques depuis des dcennies. Remettre sur autrui leur responsabilit. Le problme, c'est que a marche de moins en moins. C'est la faute des mdias si Macron progresse. C'est la faute des mdias si Fillon  fait payer, par l'tat, sa femme  rester chez elle  faire des tartes. C'est la faute des juges si untel est condamn (ben oui, si les juges ne s'occupaient pas de justice, on pourrait magouiller en paix). 
Mais, jamais, au grand jamais, la faute n'en reviens  ceux qui ont le pouvoir. tonnant, non ?

----------


## Invit

> Srieusement, cette affaire Fillon me fascine. Je te recommande cette analyse de Finkielkraut (l'article est restreint, mais la vido complte), qui rsume pas mal ce que je cherche  exprimer ici depuis un moment.


Une vido de Finkielkraut face  Levy, qu'est-ce que je ferais pas pour toi  ::ptdr:: 




> Ah mais, tout le monde est d'accord avec cela. Fillon s'est plac sur le terrain de la morale, il a eu tort


Non. a fait un moment que je te vois dire a et que je laisse passer. Il n'est pas question de morale ici, juste d'honntet (au sens lgal) et de mensonges. Le terrain de la morale, c'est quand on manifeste contre le mariage gay alors que a ne va pas changer notre vie, mais que a heurte notre morale. La morale c'est ce que Macron cherche  faire quand il dit qu'il est le seul candidat qui n'est pas pay par l'Etat pour faire campagne (ce qui est en partie faux, vu qu'un ministre a 6 mois d'indemnits aprs son dpart). C'est pas illgal d'tre pay par l'Etat et d'tre en campagne, par dfinition tous les hommes politiques le sont. C'est juste qu'en disant a, Macron esprait toucher les personnes se reconnaissant dans cette morale-l.
Un candidat qui dit qu'il est honnte (au sens il n'a rien fait d'illgal), je ne vais pas me dire "il a de bonnes valeurs morales celui-l". C'est juste le minimum et a devrait tre inscrit dans la loi. On va pas filer une mdaille  ceux qui respectent la loi. En assimilant a  de la morale, je trouve qu'on banalise ce genre d'actes. Tu dis qu'il a eu tort de se placer sur ce terrain. a veut dire que s'il l'avait pas fait et que l'affaire ait quand mme clat a passait ? C'est bon, c'est pas trs moral, mais c'est un politique, il a jamais clam qu'il tait tout blanc...

Par contre l o il a eu tort, c'est quand il a dit qu'il se retirerait s'il tait mis en examen. Enfin, "moralement" il a eu tort, politiquement c'tait une bonne stratgie. En faisant a, c'est lui qui prend l'lection prsidentielle en otage et qui jette les juges en pture  l'opinion publique. Genre "regardez, les juges (et les journalistes m'empchent d'tre candidat". Si t'es sr de ton honntet, t'as aucune raison d'abandonner en cas de mise en examen. J'ai confiance en le justice de mon pays, tout a.
Mais c'est exactement ce qu'il cherchait  faire, c'est une stratgie  la Trump. Maintenant aux meetings LR, les politiques font siffler les journalistes.

Donc si on va par l, les seules portes de sorties acceptables sont une condamnation ou une dfaite, c'est pour a que vous tes vraiment mal  droite. En tant mis en examen au 15 mars, ce n'est pas possible d'tre jug avant. Et a priori si le juge dcide d'un renvoi en correctionnelle, a ne veut pas dire qu'il est coupable. Donc il n'aura pas plus de raison d'abandonner  ce moment-l que quand il a t mis en examen. S'il est lu a sera catastrophique pour vous. Le quinquennat sera pourri par ces affaires, probablement d'autres et comme pour Sarko les juges l'attendront  la sortie et il n'en fera pas un deuxime.

De ce qu'on lit, un retrait au profit de Jupp est envisageable d'ici dimanche en se mettant d'accord sur un programme commun pour pas trop entuber les lecteurs de la primaire. a serait compltement idiot de faire a maintenant. Persister des semaines au lieu de faire ce qu'il aurait d faire ds le dbut : je n'ai rien  me reprocher, mais pour ne pas entacher la campagne et mon parti, je me retire. Jupp ne compte faire qu'un mandat de toute faon, donc il aurait pu attendre 2022 et se faire dsigner successeur du sortant ( condition d'avoir t blanchi bien sr).




> Mais il n'est pas non plus raisonnable qu'Hamon, candidat du PS (via la primaire), ou Macron, pur produit du quinquennat, tous deux soutenus par plusieurs ministres en exercice, s'exonrent du bilan actuel. 
> 
> Ca me parait d'autant plus choquant que si tu lis leur programmes, en dehors de quelques promesses emblmatiques (qu'ils ne tiendront probablement qu' moiti), ils s'inscrivent chacun dans la continuit de l'action de leurs partis.


Mouais, pas tant que a je trouve Hamon ne met pas en avant le bilan de Hollande, mais il ne rompt pas avec. Il refuse d'abroger la loi travail par exemple. La vraie gauche est parfaitement consciente de a (ne serait-ce parce qu'il est du PS) et c'est pour a que la rconciliation avec Mlenchon n'est pour l'instant pas possible (la rupture avec le quinquennat est dans les conditions).

Quant  Macron, j'ai du mal  le voir comme un produit du quinquennat. Dj il est pas rest longtemps et puis il a fait chier tout le monde l-bas. Il aurait trs bien pu rester ministre et passer par la primaire qu'il aurait probablement remport. 




> Donc, en fin de compte, avec une droite (FN compris) qui reprsente 70% de l'opinion, un gouvernement sortant tellement dsavou que le prsident n'a pas pu se reprsenter, on prendrait les mmes et on recommencerait?


La droite reprsente 70% de l'opinion en comptant Macron. Faudrait savoir : il est de droite ou c'est le candidat de la majorit sortante ? 
Macron a enfin sorti son programme, vas y jeter un oeil, c'est plus que droito-compatible. Sur le droit du travail par exemple, il n'a rien  envier  Fillon ou  Jupp. Donc ne t'inquite pas, vous allez l'avoir votre Prsident de droite. Bon, c'est encore possible d'avoir un Prsident d'extrme droite galement...

----------


## Invit

> Par contre l o il a eu tort, c'est quand il a dit qu'il se retirerait s'il tait mis en examen.


C'est justement assez trange cette partie, lui nous parle de mise en examen et la presse au tout dpart disait la mme chose...

Au final, les articles assez srieux parlent maintenant de "possible" car oui, il n'est pour l'instant pas mis en examen... J'coutais des magistrats et des juges qui disaient que le juge d'instruction ne sait mme pas encore si Fillon et sa femme vont tre mis en examen le 15 mars, il attend justement la rencontre pour dcider ou non de les mettre en examen... (ou tmoin assist notamment)

Du coup, 2 possibilits, soit Fillon s'est encore pris les pieds dans le tapis... (j'en doute, il a rpt plusieurs fois qu'il allait se retirer).
Soit il s'est dit, si j'attends 15j de plus, de toute faon, ma campagne est foutue dans je vais attaquer en disant que je suis mis en examen, rdv presse extraordinaire, impossible d'aller au salon de l'agriculture on m'en empche, complot, etc...  ::?:

----------


## Invit

Oui, il n'est pas sr d'tre mis en examen : 
http://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/aff...ges-7787481146




> Du coup, 2 possibilits, soit Fillon s'est encore pris les pieds dans le tapis... (j'en doute, il a rpt plusieurs fois qu'il allait se retirer).
> Soit il s'est dit, si j'attends 15j de plus, de toute faon, ma campagne est foutue dans je vais attaquer en disant que je suis mis en examen, rdv presse extraordinaire, impossible d'aller au salon de l'agriculture on m'en empche, complot, etc...


S'il avait voulu que la vrit clate rapidement, il en avait les moyens. Dj l, la convocation est pour dans 15 jours. Pour le justiciable lambda, c'est pas du tout comme a. En gnral a passe par une garde  vue, le juge d'instruction prononce la mise en examen rapido et t'as un commis d'office qui a pas le temps de prparer le dossier. Lui il a 15 jours pour se prparer, et s'il veut que a aille vite il peut demander  ce que ce soit avanc.
De toute faon je ne vois pas comment il pourrait sortir des preuves de la non-fictivit des emplois devant le juge. S'il les avait, il les aurait donn aux gendarmes bien avant pour arrter tout a, ainsi qu'en confrence de presse. Il va plutt tenter de lever des nullits et les trucs habituels pour faire traner.

Sinon la liste des lcheurs se rallonge, on en est  une cinquantaine, mme Nadine Morano  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> si j'attends 15j de plus, de toute faon, ma campagne est foutue dans je vais attaquer


Si a continue comme a, leur projet de changer la date des lections va voir le jour :
Affaire Fillon : reporter l'lection prsidentielle, est-ce srieux ?

Jespre que ce ne sera pas le cas...
Ce serait vraiment dgueulasse si llection se retrouve report.
Le candidat d'un gros parti ne fais pas une super campagne, alors on recommence tout, a n'a pas de sens...

Si les rpublicains ne sont pas foutu de trouver un candidat potable, ce n'est pas une raison pour dplacer des lections.

Edit :
"Si, avant le premier tour, un des candidats dcde ou se trouve empch, le Conseil constitutionnel prononce le report de l'lection."
Il n'est pas empch Fillon, il se fait juste mal trait par les mdias.
Il devrait demander pour tre jug en urgence, comme a ce sera fini vite, de toute faon il ne va pas prendre de la prison ferme...

----------


## Gunny

En attendant, c'est Jupp le retour : http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...-se-retire.php

----------


## TallyHo

> En gros, ce que Fillon a fait ( et que bien d'autres ont fait aussi), c'est faire une loi qui leur permet de LEGALEMENT de dtourner de l'argent.


C'est l qu'on reparle de notre superbe dmocratie ? 




> Je crois que tu fais ce que font tous les politiques depuis des dcennies. Remettre sur autrui leur responsabilit. Le problme, c'est que a marche de moins en moins. C'est la faute des mdias si Macron progresse. C'est la faute des mdias si Fillon  fait payer, par l'tat, sa femme  rester chez elle  faire des tartes. C'est la faute des juges si untel est condamn (ben oui, si les juges ne s'occupaient pas de justice, on pourrait magouiller en paix).
> Mais, jamais, au grand jamais, la faute n'en reviens  ceux qui ont le pouvoir. tonnant, non ?


Ce n'est pas noir ou blanc, c'est gris. On ne peut pas nier qu'une bonne couverture mdiatique aide beaucoup. Mais tu as aussi des politiciens dfaillants qui font que les gens regardent ailleurs au niveau des candidats.

Tout ce que je vois avec cette lection, c'est  quel point on en est rendu. Ce qui est dnonc depuis des annes, sous les coups de btons des anti-complotistes, est l tal devant nos yeux : classe politique corrompue, mdias partiaux, collusions, politique motionnelle et donc chaotique, etc... Bref une dmocratie dont il ne reste plus que le nom. C'est le thtre de Guignol, le Bbte Show et le cirque Zavatta runis.

Devant le spectacle de ces monarques d'oprette, le peuple devient perplexe et la Cour n'amuse plus. Il se radicalise de plus en plus, tent par l'intransigeance d'un pouvoir fort ou, au contraire, une envie de se librer d'un systme. Tout cela a l'odeur du sang, on l'a dj vcu il y a plus de 200 ans...

Ou je fais dans le catastrophisme mais a m'nerve de voir  quel point on tombe entre des dmagos et d'autres qui n'ont plus de face... Et je pense surtout  l'image extrieure qu'on est en train de donner... On pouvait rire des USA tiens...

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne pense pas. Je crois que Fillon a gagn la primaire parce qu'il proposait un programme bien  droite et qu'il tait expriment. Jupp s'est grill parce que,  force d'tre le chouchou des mdias, il a fini par apparatre comme un centriste, trop gaucho-compatible. Sarkozy avait trop d'ennemi, les autres pas d'exprience. 
> 
> Il a ensuite ajout la dimension "mains propres"  sa campagne, ce qui le torpille aujourd'hui, mais je suis convaincu qu'il aurait t lu sans.


Non, je ne crois pas.

Fillon a gagn parce qu'il a t meilleur tacticien que Jupp (il a su bien s'entourer : Stefanini, le magicien de la campagne de Chirac en 95). Il a de plus t plus prsent sur le terrain, au coeur de la France priphrique, bien aid par son ancrage sartois. Ce qui lui a donn une plus grande proximit avec le monde agricole et avec les vieux. Il a fait campagne en leur promettant, pour eux, le status quo, quitte  faire les poches des actifs. Ce qui a fait galement la diffrence entre Jupp et Fillon, c'est la position par rapport  l'islamisation des cits : navet d'un ct voire compromission avec les Frres Musulmans, de l'autre une ligne dure qui apparait bien plus lucide. Second point, une diplomatie "raliste" rupture avec le no-conservatisme et l'exceptionnalisme de l're Sarko-Hollande. Sans compter l'immigration, le souverainisme (encore un mensonge de la part de Fillon), et le libre-changisme. 

Sur ses deux derniers points (islamisme et politique trangre), notons que le message de Fillon tait en *totale* et absolue contradiction avec son bilan politique.

Le programme conomique de Fillon inquitait jusqu' la base lectorale la plus solide de la droite : les retraits. Car il promettait ni plus ni moins un dmantlement du systme de sant au profit de ses potes assureurs, donc une explosion assure et phnomnale de tous les cots de sant.

----------


## r0d

> Serviteur! 
> 
> Srieusement, cette affaire Fillon me fascine. Je te recommande cette analyse de Finkielkraut (l'article est restreint, mais la vido complte), qui rsume pas mal ce que je cherche  exprimer ici depuis un moment.
> http://www.causeur.fr/fillon-medias-...an-43011.html#


Finkie passe encore totalement  ct du problme. Il tait plus intressant avant qu'il ne se soit construit ses illres de ractionnaire heideggerien.
Il condamne la presse qui, selon lui, utilise les affaires politiques pour exercer et accrotre son pouvoir.
En fait, le problme n'est pas que la presse soit puissante. Au contraire, ce serait sain, car a irait dans le sens de la sparation des pouvoirs, qui est l'ontologie fondatrice de la notion de rpublique. Non, le problme c'est qu'au contraire, la presse est en ralit un des bras arms de la classe dominante, qui a pour consquence, au contraire, de rduire la sparation des pouvoirs.

Et du coup, il s'emmle compltement les pinceaux, en condamnant des journalistes, dans cette affaire, alors que pour une fois ils font leur travail (trs probablement manipuls par des cabinets politiques, mais c'est un autre problme). Et du coup il ne voit pas, dans d'autres affaires, le vrai problme pos par l'volution du journalisme.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

Fillon est sauv !!



 ::aie::   ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

OMG  a c'est un vrai coup de couteau dans le dos de Fillon  ::ptdr::

----------


## fcharton2

> En gros, ce que Fillon a fait ( et que bien d'autres ont fait aussi), c'est faire une loi qui leur permet de LEGALEMENT de dtourner de l'argent. Et, a, je pense que a nerve un peu les lecteurs.


Les franais ont un problme avec l'argent des autres, a n'a rien de nouveau. Mais note que tu pourrais ainsi dnoncer des politiques de l'autre bord, Macron qui touche son traitement de ministre six mois aprs avoir dmissionn, nos dputs et snateurs avec leur retraite magique, Hidalgo avec son cumul emploi retraite, Hollande qui continue de gagner des droits retraite de la cour des comptes, o il n'a presque jamais travaill. Dtournements de fonds lgaux que tout cela.

Et puis, puisqu'on parle d'argent public, on pourrait tendre la critique aux journalistes, leurs clauses de conscience, si rmunratrices, leurs menus plaisirs fiscaux, leurs entres gratuites un peu partout, et au monde des mdias et de la culture, avec leurs abus du systme des intermittents, et les vacances des profs,  la RATP et la SNCF, et... Tous pourris, quoi! Enfin, sauf moi, parce que l, ce sont des "acquis", fruits d'une juste lutte...

Alors oui, cela nerve l'lecteur, et c'est bien parce que a marche  tous les coups que nos braves mdias utilisent cette ficelle. Mais tu n'es pas un peu gn par le choix des cibles? Pour l'instant, la dnonciation de cette fraude "lgale" semble trs concentre sur les rpublicains et le FN. Le PS n'utilise pas d'assistants parlementaires? C'est un parti d'enfants de churs? Que font les mdias, si intgres? Que fait la justice, si indpendante? 




> C'est la faute des juges si untel est condamn (ben oui, si les juges ne s'occupaient pas de justice, on pourrait magouiller en paix).


Pour l'instant, Fillon n'est pas condamn, et est donc prsum innocent. C'est la faute des mdias si ce droit n'est pas respect. L'instruction est secrte, et ne devrait pas s'taler dans la presse. C'est la faute des juges si les PV d'instructions sortent du tribunal. Il a droit  un procs quitable, avec un minimum de recul, c'est la faute des mdias si cela est aujourd'hui impossible. La justice est indpendante et doit tre insouponnable, c'est la faute des juges s'ils utilisent les journalistes comme auxiliaires, ne respectent pas certains principes fondamentaux, et choisissent un calendrier qui de toutes faons entre en conflit avec le processus lectoral (parce qu'ils ne pourront pas statuer sur cette affaire avant l'lection, ce qui fait que Fillon, prsum innocent, ne peut mener une campagne dans des conditions quitables).

Pour le secret de l'instruction, il suffirait d'une petite jurisprudence : toute fuite est un vice de forme, qui rend le dossier nul. Tu verrais les fuites disparaitre immdiatement. 




> Non. a fait un moment que je te vois dire a et que je laisse passer. Il n'est pas question de morale ici, juste d'honntet (au sens lgal) et de mensonges. Le terrain de la morale, c'est quand on manifeste contre le mariage gay alors que a ne va pas changer notre vie, mais que a heurte notre morale.


On n'emploie pas le mot "morale" dans le mme sens. Je l'emploie avec le sens qu'on lui donne quand on parle de "moraliser" la vie politique. Je pense qu'on pourrait aussi parler d'exemplarit, ou mme de vertu. C'est ce que font les marques quand elles nous parlent de leurs "valeurs" ou de leur engagement pour une bonne cause, et nos politiques, quand ils mettent en scne les "engagements citoyens" de leur vie quotidienne (du quinoa de Mlenchon aux trajets en mtro de NKM). C'est ce qu'a voulu faire Fillon en voquant De Gaulle (sachant qu' la question "imagine-t-on De Gaulle en examen? la rponse est non, parce que la justice,  cette poque tait nettement moins indpendante du pouvoir...)

En gros, il s'agit d'une posture dans laquelle un politicien, ou un parti, tente de prendre l'ascendant en se plaant sur un terrain plus lev que le droit, je dis la morale, mais on peut dire thique si tu veux. Ils le font parce que a marche, mais en mme temps c'est trs dangereux, l'affaire Fillon le dmontre une fois de plus.




> en condamnant des journalistes, dans cette affaire, alors que pour une fois ils font leur travail (trs probablement manipuls par des cabinets politiques, mais c'est un autre problme).


Ce n'est pas 'un autre' problme, Rod. C'est le problme. Des journalistes qui, au lieu d'enquter, feuilletonnent des dossiers  charge certainement remise par des officines, ne font pas leur travail. Une justice qui utilise ces journalistes comme auxiliaires, et les rcompense en laissant fuiter les dossiers d'instruction ne fait pas son travail. Des mdias qui reprennent,  longueur de journe, ces lments, sans jamais tenter de fournir aucune explication  dcharge, et prtendent dcider de ce que les candidats doivent faire, ne font pas leur travail. Et des candidats  la prsidentielle qui on, depuis des semaines, abandonn toute discussion politique, au profit d'indignations affectes et protestations vertueuses ne font pas leur travail non plus. 

Une fois de plus, imagine la mme affaire en Russie. Nos braves mdias feraient des gorges chaudes des barbouzeries du pouvoir en place, et des mdias d'tat, fortement subventionns, dtenus par des milliardaires proches des dirigeants, et chacun irait de son petit couplet sur les affaires que la presse semble ne pas vouloir voir. Quand aux injonctions de "respecter la justice", elle feraient sourire.

[Edit]Dans la srie "justice exemplaire et rpublique d'oprette", le JDD publie aujourd'hui les procs verbaux  des auditions de l'enqute pralable. Etat de droit? justice sereine et quitable ?
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/presi...re-fillon.html

A l'heure o les candidats  la prsidentielle cherchent  faire des conomies dans le budget de l'tat, il serait peut tre utile d'conomiser sur une institution couteuse, puisque dlguer aux mdias l'enqute et l'instruction ne semble poser aucun problme...

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les franais ont un problme avec l'argent des autres, a n'a rien de nouveau. Mais note que tu pourrais ainsi dnoncer des politiques de l'autre bord, Macron qui touche son traitement de ministre six mois aprs avoir dmissionn, nos dputs et snateurs avec leur retraite magique, Hidalgo avec son cumul emploi retraite, Hollande qui continue de gagner des droits retraite de la cour des comptes, o il n'a presque jamais travaill. Dtournements de fonds lgaux que tout cela.


Tout  fait. Et, ce n'est pas l'emploi de Mme Fillon ou des enfants Fillon qui va poser problme  Franois, au niveau de la justice, puisque c'tait lgal. Tout comme tout ces petits arrangements que tu dnonces (avec des exemples de gauche, qui s'appliquent aussi  droite). Le problme, c'est que ce sont des emplois fictifs. Si Mme Fillon avait t rellement l'assistante parlementaire de Franois, il n'y aurait aucun problme. On parle aussi de son emploi plus que controverser dans une maison d'dition, qui ne l'a jamais vu. Pire, elle-mme a dclar en 2007 n'avoir jamais travaill pour son mari, alors qu'elle tait employe comme assistante parlementaire depuis dj quelques annes... 
Aussi dtestable que puisse tre cette manire de faire, elle aurait t lgale, si Pnlope avait rellement effectu ces tches. 




> Mais tu n'es pas un peu gn par le choix des cibles? Pour l'instant, la dnonciation de cette fraude "lgale" semble trs concentre sur les rpublicains et le FN. Le PS n'utilise pas d'assistants parlementaires? C'est un parti d'enfants de churs? Que font les mdias, si intgres? Que fait la justice, si indpendante?


Tous ne sont pas candidats  la prsidentielle. Et l'emploi d'assistants parlementaires est lgal, non ? Note galement, que tous les dputs LR ou  FN ne sont pas concerns. On peut considrer que tous n'emploie pas leurs femmes et enfants de manire fictives...

----------


## GPPro

Non, ils n'emploient plus leurs femmes/enfants, ils emploient ceux de leur voisin de banc qui leur renvoie la pareille...

----------


## fcharton2

> Le problme, c'est que ce sont des emplois fictifs. Si Mme Fillon avait t rellement l'assistante parlementaire de Franois, il n'y aurait aucun problme.


Pour l'instant, ce ne sont pas des emplois fictifs, c'est  la justice de le dire, et surtout de le dmontrer. 

Et c'est tout le problme. Etre bien pay pour un travail assez lger n'est pas illgal, et prouver qu'on n'occupe pas un poste est difficile. A ma connaissance, les seuls cas o l'on a condamn des gens pour emplois fictifs, c'taient des personnes qui faisaient un travail (rel) diffrent de celui pour lequel ils taient rmunrs. Une secrtaire du RPR paye par la mairie de Paris... Ce n'est pas le cas ici.




> On peut considrer que tous n'emploie pas leurs femmes et enfants de manire fictives...


Non, mais il semble que la pratique consistant  utiliser cette enveloppe pour arrondir ses fins de mois est extrmement rpandue. Si j'ai bien compris, les dputs se sont depuis adapts  la transparence, en n'embauchant plus directement leurs proches, mais en en chargeant un collgue,  charge de revanche. 

Mais une fois de plus, ce qui me choque, c'est la disproportion entre les faits reprochs et les ractions de nos braves journalistes (chiche qu'on regarde o leurs gosses font des stages, et comment ils trouvent du boulot...)

Et quand la conclusion de tout cela, c'est que le mieux serait, aprs une primaire  gauche et un primaire  droite qui n'ont pas donn le candidat qu'il fallait, d'organiser un premier tour Jupp-Macron, avoue que le bon peuple peut se permettre de douter.

Francois

----------


## Hizin

> Non, ils n'emploient plus leurs femmes/enfants, ils emploient ceux de leur voisin de banc qui leur renvoie la pareille...


Et dans l'absolu, a ne pose pas de rel problme (hormis  ceux qui, comme moi, n'aiment pas des masses les coups de piston familiaux...).
C'est toujours le caractre fictif qui est problmatique.

----------


## Grogro

> Finkie passe encore totalement  ct du problme. Il tait plus intressant avant qu'il ne se soit construit ses illres de ractionnaire heideggerien.


Juste pour ma culture, quel est le rapport avec Heidegger ? C'est une des influences de Finkie ? C'tait une pense dite "anti-moderne" ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> ceux qui, comme moi, n'aiment pas des masses les coups de piston familiaux...


C'est pas une question de piston (un piston c'est pour un boulot).
L c'est plus la femme de Fillon qui lui a rendu service, quelque part.
Il a du lui dire "je dclare que tu bosses pour moi, comme a on ramasse 5000 de plus par mois".
Elle aurait pu dire "non, je ne veux pas te rapporter 5000 de plus par mois".
Bon aprs il aurait du lui dire "si on te demande tu bosses pour moi", il y a clairement eu un problme de communication.

Il faudrait contrler srieusement l'intgralit de ceux qui ont une "enveloppe d'argent"  ventuellement redistribu  leur collaborateurs...
C'est extremement facile de tricher...

Moi  la place de Fillon j'aurai tout balanc cache au dbut.
Plus l'histoire dure pire ce sera.

----------


## Hizin

Je faisais suite  GPPro, soit  



> Non, ils n'emploient plus leurs femmes/enfants, ils emploient ceux de leur voisin de banc qui leur renvoie la pareille...


Il semblerait qu'il y ait eu message crois.
Ainsi, ne parlant pas de l'affaire Franois Fillon, je botte en touche pour te rpondre... et je vais diter mon prcdent message pour que ce soit plus clair.

----------


## Invit

> C'est la faute des mdias si ce droit n'est pas respect. L'instruction est secrte, et ne devrait pas s'taler dans la presse. C'est la faute des juges si les PV d'instructions sortent du tribunal. Il a droit  un procs quitable, avec un minimum de recul, c'est la faute des mdias si cela est aujourd'hui impossible. La justice est indpendante et doit tre insouponnable, c'est la faute des juges s'ils utilisent les journalistes comme auxiliaires, ne respectent pas certains principes fondamentaux, et choisissent un calendrier qui de toutes faons entre en conflit avec le processus lectoral (parce qu'ils ne pourront pas statuer sur cette affaire avant l'lection, ce qui fait que Fillon, prsum innocent, ne peut mener une campagne dans des conditions quitables).


La presse fait son beurre sur la violation du secret de l'instruction, c'est sr. Mais celui-ci profite principalement  la dfense. Le JDD a publi hier les 19 PV de l'enqute. Fillon a donc 10 jours pour bien prparer sa dfense lors de son entretien du 15, avec  sa disposition des lments qu'il n'tait pas cens avoir...




> Pour le secret de l'instruction, il suffirait d'une petite jurisprudence : toute fuite est un vice de forme, qui rend le dossier nul. Tu verrais les fuites disparaitre immdiatement.


Ah ouais pratique. Comme a ds qu'une enqute est lance sur un politique, il suffit qu'un greffier voire une femme de mnage qui n'a pas envie qu'on touche  son chouchou passe un coup de fil au Canard et les poursuites sont abandonnes !
Je me demandais plutt si les violations du secret de l'instruction ne devraient pas tre une exception  la protection des sources des journalistes




> A ma connaissance, les seuls cas o l'on a condamn des gens pour emplois fictifs, c'taient des personnes qui faisaient un travail (rel) diffrent de celui pour lequel ils taient rmunrs. Une secrtaire du RPR paye par la mairie de Paris... Ce n'est pas le cas ici.


Si, il y a a aussi. Vu que Fillon filait toute son enveloppe  sa famille, il n'y avait plus rien pour payer les vrais assistants pour que leur parlementaire donne l'impression de bosser un peu. Du coup certains taient pays au SMIC horaire par l'Assemble avec complment de salaire vers par la rgion qu'il prsidait. C'tait dans le Canard de la semaine dernire.
(Insrez du conditionnel et des "prsum"  l'endroit opportun)
Il me semble aussi que sa fille qui l'aide  crire un livre et qui est paye par l'Assemble, a rentre exactement dans cette case. Ecrire un livre/programme en vue de ses ambitions futures ne fait pas partie du mandat du dput.

----------


## Grogro

> Ah ouais pratique. Comme a ds qu'une enqute est lance sur un politique, il suffit qu'un greffier voire une femme de mnage qui n'a pas envie qu'on touche  son chouchou passe un coup de fil au Canard et les poursuites sont abandonnes !
> Je me demandais plutt si les violations du secret de l'instruction ne devraient pas tre une exception  la protection des sources des journalistes


Il a raison d'y penser. Le vice de forme pour violation du secret de l'instruction, il est clair que a nous pend au nez tt ou tard. Mcanisme qui rendra les "puissants" totalement intouchables de facto, encore plus qu'ils ne le sont dj.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour l'instant, ce ne sont pas des emplois fictifs, c'est  la justice de le dire, et surtout de le dmontrer.


Tout  fait, mais a n'empche personne de donner son avis, que cette personne soit Mme Michu ou Robert du caf d'en face ou un journaliste. 
De plus les faits sont l et sont connus. Ce sont des journalistes qui ont retrouv l'interview de Mme Fillon  un journal anglais dans lequel elle mme dclarait ne pas travailler pour son mari, alors mme qu'elle touchait un salaire pour cela depuis pas mal d'annes. 
Je veux bien pour la prsomption d'innocence en ce qui concerne les juges, mais on a le droit de se faire son avis et de le partager. 



> Non, mais il semble que la pratique consistant  utiliser cette enveloppe pour arrondir ses fins de mois est extrmement rpandue. Si j'ai bien compris, les dputs se sont depuis adapts  la transparence, en n'embauchant plus directement leurs proches, mais en en chargeant un collgue,  charge de revanche.


Tout  fait. Et c'est dtestable, mais... lgal. Le problme de Fillon n'est pas celui-l. 




> Mais une fois de plus, ce qui me choque, c'est la disproportion entre les faits reprochs et les ractions de nos braves journalistes (chiche qu'on regarde o leurs gosses font des stages, et comment ils trouvent du boulot...)


Si tu arrives  faire l'amalgame entre un stage au boulot de papa et 5000/mois pour rester chez soi, c'est que tu en pinces grave pour Fillon. C'tait comment au Trocadro, hier aprs-midi ?




> Et quand la conclusion de tout cela, c'est que le mieux serait, aprs une primaire  gauche et un primaire  droite qui n'ont pas donn le candidat qu'il fallait, d'organiser un premier tour Jupp-Macron, avoue que le bon peuple peut se permettre de douter.


Jupp n'ira pas (c'est ce qu'il a dit ce matin). Et on aura un second tour Macron/Le Pen. Personnellement, je prfre  Fillon/Le Pen.

----------


## Grogro

> Jupp n'ira pas (c'est ce qu'il a dit ce matin). Et on aura un second tour Macron/Le Pen. Personnellement, je prfre  Fillon/Le Pen.


Clairement. Mais Macron m'inquite pas mal parce que je ne sais toujours pas qui il est rellement, et nombre de ses soutiens invitent fortement  prendre ses jambes  son cou. Sans compter certaines dclarations prolophobes et francophobes. L'hystrie mdiatique pro-Macron est galement un peu trop grosse, on avait pas vu a depuis la campagne de Sarko en 2007 (mme si  l'poque c'tait vraiment au centuple et pendant 5 ans avant). Maintenant, un second tour Macron/Le Pen aura l'avantage de faire enfin clater la vieille UMPS. Ce sera ensuite  Mlanchon de jouer pour recrer une vritable gauche en France, chose qui n'existe plus depuis 1983. Ce sera compliqu pour lui car de nombreuses prises de position au FdG reprsentent une partie de la pense unique chimiquement pure.

Macron, il y a beaucoup de clientlisme dont je me mfie comme la peste. Il y a aussi des retournements de veste permanent et assez grossiers d'une semaine  l'autre. Je retiens nanmoins quelques lments positifs : une vraie rforme disruptive des retraites, la premire depuis 93 qui ne sera pas un transfert net de richesses des actifs vers les inactifs. Une rforme du syndicalisme dont rvait Rocard (cogestion, donc des syndicats non partisans capables enfin de peser). La prise de conscience que l'appareil productif a besoin de stabilit avant tout. Assurance chmage universelle. En filigrane, ce n'est pas net pour l'instant, se dessine enfin une tatisation de la scurit sociale (donc ter aux syndicats et au patronat le pouvoir de se servir dans la caisse). Qui ne peut plus se permettre d'tre finance par le travail des seuls actifs franais.

Au passif, il y a beaucoup de flou artistique, de dmagogie (exonrer 80% des foyers de la taxe d'habitation. Qui paye ?), de lgret dans certains des domaines rgaliens les plus fondamentaux (cole, diplomatie, dfense, scurit intrieure, gestion des infrastructures existantes qu'on a laiss pourrir pendant des dcennies, universits, recherche fondamentale et applique, nergie, politiques d'urbanisme, administration territoriale, et j'en passe).

----------


## GrandFather

> Je me demandais plutt si les violations du secret de l'instruction ne devraient pas tre une exception  la protection des sources des journalistes


Terrain trs glissant. Le billet est un peu ancien et je crois que la jurisprudence a un peu volu depuis, mais il apporte quelques lments de rflexion sur ce sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron inquite normment de franais et c'est normal, on sait d'o il vient, qui sont ses mentors, qui sont ses soutiens, etc.
Bon aprs il dit tout est son contraire, donc quand il propose quelque chose de bien, il ne faut pas en accorder de la valeur, parce que quelques instants aprs il peut dire l'inverse.

Regardez cette vido Best Of Macron :
http://dai.ly/x5dyhm7
Best-Of-Macron

Le systme veut clairement un second tour "FN / Macron", parce que c'est le seul moyen de faire lire Macron.
Mais c'est risqu, mme avec tout ce qui ce produira si le FN arrive au second tour, il est possible qu'une majorit de citoyens franais se mfient plus de Macron que de Marine (tient a fait M&M).
a va tre le cirque, il va y avoir beaucoup de manifestations, beaucoup de casses, beaucoup de gens qui vont pleurer, etc.
Comme en 2002 mais sans l'effet de surprise (a fait des mois que les sondages disent tous que le FN sera en tte au premire tour).

Pour l'instant rien est jou, peut tre que ni le FN, ni Macron ne seront au second tour.
De plus en plus de Franais se mfient des mdias et des banques, donc mettre un Macron  ce moment l, c'est risqu.
Macron c'est le candidat 100% systme, le candidat des banques, des mdias, de l'UE...

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Le tout est de savoir si les quelques points positifs en apparence suffisent  quilibrer les points ngatifs de Macron. Je ne crois pas, je mise  2/1 sur la dmago et l'opportunisme avec ce candidat. En plus, pousser clairement au cul par le "systme", pour moi c'est un point disqualifiant... L'autre point, c'est le flou, il y a bien un moment o il va tre oblig de se positionner rellement, il ne va pas pouvoir continuer  charmer tout le monde en disant tout et son contraire d'une semaine sur l'autre en fonction de l'auditoire. Je pense qu'il se met lui-mme un boulet aux pattes pour une ventuelle prsidence, a le conduira  l'immobilisme. Personnellement, il est toujours mon dernier choix de candidat et mme aprs Le Pen. Donc autant dire que le second tour Macron-Lepen, je m'abstiendrais... Dj que je ne suis plus chaud pour voter en gnral...

----------


## Invit

> L'hystrie mdiatique pro-Macron est galement un peu trop grosse


Oh,  peine : 





> Terrain trs glissant. Le billet est un peu ancien et je crois que la jurisprudence a un peu volu depuis, mais il apporte quelques lments de rflexion sur ce sujet.


Oui, j'ai pens vite fait  a hier, mais je me doutais qu'en poussant un peu la rflexion on ouvrirait la bote de Pandore.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y a bien un moment o il va tre oblig de se positionner rellement, il ne va pas pouvoir continuer  charmer tout le monde en disant tout et son contraire d'une semaine sur l'autre en fonction de l'auditoire.


Si on prend en considration le fait que la plupart des citoyens franais sont abrutis par la TV, la radio et les journaux, a peut marcher pour Macron...
Les gens n'ont pas de mmoire et en plus ils coutent beaucoup trop les mdias, on parle quand mme de personnes qui ont confiance dans les news de BFM TV, TF1 et Canal +, donc  partir de l...
Si les mdias parlent de Macron en bien, beaucoup vont l'identifier comme quelqu'un de sympa...
Si Macron est prsident a va mal aller en France de 2017  2022.

----------


## Invit

> Si Macron est prsident a va mal aller en France de 2017  2022.


Tu le sens que a va tre les cas et que tu vas pouvoir te plaindre pendant 5 ans ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu vas pouvoir te plaindre pendant 5 ans ?


Ah effectivement je n'avais pas vu la situation sous cet angle...
Le problme c'est que Macron n'a pas de soutient, du coup ce n'est pas marrant, l on ne pourra pas dire "je te l'avais dis", vu qu'avant llection personne n'aime Macron...

Je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un dfendre Macron.
Je connais des gens qui soutiennent Asselineau, j'en connais qui dfendent Cheminade, j'en connais qui dfendent Mlenchon, mais une personne saine ne peut pas soutenir Macron.

Critiquer ceux gouvernent a va bien un temps, mais  force la France risque de disparatre et c'est tout de suite moins drle...
Je pense que des vnements historique auront lieu dans quelques annes (cette phrase ne veut rien dire, mais vous m'aurez compris).
Il y a un moment o l'conomie mondiale devra seffondrer.

----------


## el_slapper

Personne n'aime Macron, mais tout le monde se pose la question qui tue : est-il pire que les autres? Perso, je n'ai pas la rponse. C'est clairement le seul dans le tas  savoir compter, et le seul dans le tas  avoir compris qu'on tait au 21me sicle. Il lui en faudra plus pour me faire oublier sa prolophobie(magnifique, le terme).

----------


## _Thomas

> C'est clairement le seul dans le tas  savoir compter, et le seul dans le tas  avoir compris qu'on tait au 21me sicle.


Tu peux dtailler ces deux points l stp ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Tu peux dtailler ces deux points l stp ?


pour le 21me sicle : ses rfrences au poids de l'immobilier,  l'inluctable internationalisation de l'conomie,  l'extension des droits au chmage au non-salaris prouvent qu'il a facilement 20 ou 30 ans d'avance sur ses adversaires. Ca n'en fait pas un visionnaire, juste quelqu'un qui regarde le monde tel qu'il est et non pas tel qu'il tait. Un visionaire serait mieux, mais bon.....

Pour savoir compter, c'est plus diffus, c'est une impression gnrale, double d'une certaine rumeur. Je le sens plus que je ne le sais.

Et, de toutes faons, mme si ces deux points l me plaisent beaucoup, il y en a d'autres qui me font douter pas mal(dont certains voqus en ce lieu).

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour

Le vritable problme  ,le point noir et flou, "l'entonnoir des Bermudes Macroniennes"  de Mr Macron ,s'il est lu prsident ,c'est qu'il n'as pas de Parti structur avec un programme net et clair...
Or en France  ,un Prsident pour gouverner et appliquer son programme ,doit s' appuyer sur une majorit parlementaire issues de Dputes Elus   !!!

L'lection  la magistrature suprme ne suffit pas ,et mme si Grogro ou Tallyho y accdaient ,ils aurait de grands problmes  appliquer chacun son programme...
Car la pratique politique est aussi mal faite que la nature....

Cette  observation vaut galement pour Mme Le Pen, car son parti a eu des scores triqus aux lections rgionales !!!..

----------


## pmithrandir

> Cette  observation vaut galement pour Mme Le Pen, car son parti a eu des scores triqus aux lections rgionales !!!..


A la diffrence de cette dernire, je pense que macron arrivera a construire une majorit. Celle ci sera fluctuante durant le quinqunat, mais il y arrivera.
Je pense que al soupe sera assez bonne pour pas mal de gens du PS ou de l'UMP qui pourront assez facilement justifier une association au centre.

Un association avec le pen, c'est plus difficile a justifier.

----------


## r0d

> Juste pour ma culture, quel est le rapport avec Heidegger ? C'est une des influences de Finkie ? C'tait une pense dite "anti-moderne" ?


Je fais ici allusion  la mtaphysique de Heidegger, pas  sa critique de la technique.
Heidegger a voulu sortir de la mtaphysique (transcendantale) par la phnomnologie. Le problme c'est qu'il n'est jamais sorti de la mtaphysique, et au contraire,  modifi la phnomnologie de son matre (Husserl) et des initiateurs (Hegel et Kant) d'une faon, disons, transcendantale... La phnomnologie est un champ qui se veut cartsien (immanent pour tre prcis), or Heidegger a tent d'en faire une ontologie mtaphysique. Un peu comme Nietzsche d'ailleurs, mais d'une autre faon. D'ailleurs Husserl n'a jamais approuv les travaux de son lve sur ce sujet.

Concrtement, ce que a donne, c'est une pense qui se prtend immanente, alors qu'elle utilise des ressorts de la mtaphysique. Un exemple simple: Heidegger distingue deux "dimensions" aux choses: l'tre et l'tant. Rien que l on voit qu'il y a un problme: un pense immanente ne permet pas de dire qu'une chose est plusieurs choses  la fois, sur des plans diffrents, dont une qui n'est pas dans le domaine sensible (qu'on ne peut donc pas sentir, qu'on ne peut donc pas dfinir sans ambigut). Sinon on tombe dans la mtaphysique, et c'est la mme critique qui est faite  Platon et ses arrires-mondes.

Et c'est, enfin, la mme critique que je fais  Finkeilkraut: il utilise constamment des ressorts "transcendantaux" pour appuyer des raisonnements qui se veulent immanents. Son argumentation se situe souvent au niveau moral, et il utilise des causalits normatives ("a devrait tre ainsi", "il est bien que cela soit ainsi", etc., qu'il prsente comme du bon sens alors que ce sont des normes morales), en prsentant son raisonnement comme phnomnologique.

Je sais pas si j'ai t clair, je n'ai pas le temps ni de dvelopper, ni de me relire srieusement pour simplifier/clarifier.  ::(:

----------


## _Thomas

> Pour le 21me sicle : ses rfrences au poids de l'immobilier,  l'inluctable internationalisation de l'conomie,  l'extension des droits au chmage au non-salaris prouvent qu'il a facilement 20 ou 30 ans d'avance sur ses adversaires. a n'en fait pas un visionnaire, juste quelqu'un qui regarde le monde tel qu'il est et non pas tel qu'il tait. Un visionnaire serait mieux, mais bon.....


Il propose de faire quoi concrtement pour lutter contre le "poids de l'immobilier" ? (je n'ai pas encore trouver le temps pour lire son programme)

Effectivement l'ide d'tendre les droits au chmage aux non-salaris est positive, et j'avais personnellement bien aim son ide d'tendre galement ces droits  ceux qui dmissionnent pour changer d'employeur (par contre il est peu bavard sur la manire de financer tout cela, qui plus est si dans le mme temps il dsire baisser les cotisations sociales des uns et des autres...).

Par contre l'ide que l'internationalisation de l'conomie est inluctable est  mes yeux un sophisme. La mondialisation est le rsultat de dcisions humaines (drglementation, libre circulation quasi totale des capitaux et des marchandises, ...) et donc elle n'a rien d'inluctable. Si on considre collectivement que ces dcisions humaines ont finalement provoqu plus d'effets indsirables que d'effets dsirables, rien ne nous empchent (c'est une faon de parler) de revenir sur nos dcisions passes, en organisant diffremment l'conomie.




> Pour savoir compter, c'est plus diffus, c'est une impression gnrale, double d'une certaine rumeur. Je le sens plus que je ne le sais.


Le cur  ses raisons que la raison ignore ?  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

> Il propose de faire quoi concrtement pour lutter contre le "poids de l'immobilier" ? (je n'ai pas encore trouver le temps pour lire son programme)


Plusieurs trucs. J'ai pas tout retenu, mais il limine l'ISF sur tout ce qui n'est pas immobilier, et cartonne un max sur tout ce qui est immobilier, par exemple.




> Par contre l'ide que l'internationalisation de l'conomie est inluctable est  mes yeux un sophisme. La mondialisation est le rsultat de dcisions humaines (drglementation, libre circulation quasi totale des capitaux et des marchandises, ...) et donc elle n'a rien d'inluctable. Si on considre collectivement que ces dcisions humaines ont finalement provoqu plus d'effets indsirables que d'effets dsirables, rien ne nous empchent (c'est une faon de parler) de revenir sur nos dcisions passes, en organisant diffremment l'conomie.


Le truc, c'est que nous vivons dans des socits de plus en plus complexes. Un village de tribu qui cultive trois patates n'as pas besoin de mondialisation. Le proltaire occidental avec sa tl 4K, lui, ne peut pas s'en passer. Nous sommes sur un forum de dveloppeur, alors beaucoup croient que c'est du pass, mais dans l'industrie, les conomies d'chelle, c'est plus que jamais une ralit. Donc les pays, les zones se spcialisent de plus en plus. 

Par exemple, le seul endroit au monde ou il est raisonnable de fabriquer des smartphones  un prix acceptable, c'est Shenzen. Je n'ai pas dit la Chine. Ni mme les villes voisines de Hong Kong ou Canton. Non, Shenzen seulement, parceque toutes les infrastructures sont dj l, parcequ'on peu y embaucher 120 000 ouvriers et 8 000 ingnieurs de production en trois semaines(ce qui a t fait pour le lancement du premier IPhone). Le gouvernement brsilien a exig que les Iproduits d'Apple soient fabriqus dans le pays : rsultat : tous les brsiliens vont les acheter  l'tranger, parce-que les produits fabriqus au Brsil sont deux fois plus chers. J'ai achet un IPad mini pour ma cousine qui vit l-bas. Pourtant, les Brsiliens ne sont pas plus btes que les Chinois(rien qu' comparer l'Embraer 170(vendu partout dans le monde, y compris en occident) et l'ARJ 21(que nul non-chinois n'imaginera acheter, tellement il est infrieur), et on voit que dans ce domaine, ce sont les chinois qui ne sont pas au niveau)

La France, dans le mme ordre d'ide, assemble et vend des Airbus(et fabrique pas mal de pices aussi), du Champagne(parce-que si a ne vient pas de Champagne, c'est pas du vrai), des armes, des parfums, etc..... La France se spcialise, comme tous les autres, pour tre meilleure dans ce qu'elle sait faire, et en tirer un meilleur profit. 

L'alternative, c'est d'riger des barbels autour du pays. Les "_communistes_"(je mets entre guillemets pour ne pas choquer les authentiques gauchistes du forum, pour qui les exprimentations en Europe de l'Est n'taient pas du vrai communisme - je me fous de savoir si ils ont raison, je parle juste du splendide isolement des dits pays) ont essay. On a vu le rsultat. Tu peux te gargariser de "choisir" de te replier sur toi-mme, mais quand tous les prix auront doubl, comprends bien que le peuple ira voir ailleurs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, c'est sans surprise que les LR ont dcid de continuer avec Fillon, associ  Barouin (le fils spirituel de Sarko) pour les prsidentielles.

Je ne sais pas ce que a va donner. Mais, de mon point de vue, le pire qui puisse arriver  la Rpublique Franaise maintenant, c'est que Fillon soit lu ! Mme Marine serait moins grave.  ::aie::

----------


## Captain_JS

> Bonjour
> 
> Le vritable problme  ,le point noir et flou, "l'entonnoir des Bermudes Macroniennes"  de Mr Macron ,s'il est lu prsident ,c'est qu'il n'as pas de Parti structur avec un programme net et clair...
> Or en France  ,un Prsident pour gouverner et appliquer son programme ,doit s' appuyer sur une majorit parlementaire issues de Dputes Elus   !!!


Ah parce que tu crois que la droite va suivre Fillon s'il est lu ? et le PS va refaire le coup du quinquennat actuel avec ses frondeurs qui voteront gentiment quand le 49.3 sera de sortie pour pas perdre leur poste ...
Donc de tous les candidats personne n'a de parti derrire lui ...

----------


## Grogro

> Je fais ici allusion  la mtaphysique de Heidegger, pas  sa critique de la technique.
> Heidegger a voulu sortir de la mtaphysique (transcendantale) par la phnomnologie. Le problme c'est qu'il n'est jamais sorti de la mtaphysique, et au contraire,  modifi la phnomnologie de son matre (Husserl) et des initiateurs (Hegel et Kant) d'une faon, disons, transcendantale... La phnomnologie est un champ qui se veut cartsien (immanent pour tre prcis), or Heidegger a tent d'en faire une ontologie mtaphysique. Un peu comme Nietzsche d'ailleurs, mais d'une autre faon. D'ailleurs Husserl n'a jamais approuv les travaux de son lve sur ce sujet.
> 
> Concrtement, ce que a donne, c'est une pense qui se prtend immanente, alors qu'elle utilise des ressorts de la mtaphysique. Un exemple simple: Heidegger distingue deux "dimensions" aux choses: l'tre et l'tant. Rien que l on voit qu'il y a un problme: un pense immanente ne permet pas de dire qu'une chose est plusieurs choses  la fois, sur des plans diffrents, dont une qui n'est pas dans le domaine sensible (qu'on ne peut donc pas sentir, qu'on ne peut donc pas dfinir sans ambigut). Sinon on tombe dans la mtaphysique, et c'est la mme critique qui est faite  Platon et ses arrires-mondes.
> 
> Et c'est, enfin, la mme critique que je fais  Finkeilkraut: il utilise constamment des ressorts "transcendantaux" pour appuyer des raisonnements qui se veulent immanents. Son argumentation se situe souvent au niveau moral, et il utilise des causalits normatives ("a devrait tre ainsi", "il est bien que cela soit ainsi", etc., qu'il prsente comme du bon sens alors que ce sont des normes morales), en prsentant son raisonnement comme phnomnologique.
> 
> Je sais pas si j'ai t clair, je n'ai pas le temps ni de dvelopper, ni de me relire srieusement pour simplifier/clarifier.


A moiti, il me manque surtout pas mal de bases de philo. Rien que mtaphysique, ontologie, phnomnologie, immanents, je ne sais pas les dfinir au sens de la philosophie moderne.

----------


## Invit

> Effectivement l'ide d'tendre les droits au chmage aux non-salaris est positive, et j'avais personnellement bien aim son ide d'tendre galement ces droits  ceux qui dmissionnent pour changer d'employeur (par contre il est peu bavard sur la manire de financer tout cela, qui plus est si dans le mme temps il dsire baisser les cotisations sociales des uns et des autres...).


Il veut financer a par la TVA sociale.
En clair, c'est toi et moi quand nous irons au supermarch qui paierons les allocations de Gonzague, 25 ans, qui aprs 5 ans dans une cole de marketing non diplmante et 1 an en agence de com a dmissionn pour lancer sa start-up innovante de livraison de bouffe sur Bordeaux.

Faut pas se leurrer, c'est l'unique raison pour laquelle Macron veut le chmage mme en cas de dmission : pour inciter les gens  devenir "entrepreneurs". Comprendre bosser pour Uber ou Deliveroo. Donc aller vers toujours moins de salaris et de responsabilits pour les entreprises.

On dit que Hamon est utopiste avec son revenu de base en carton, mais ce truc l me semble compltement irresponsable. Bon, l'avantage c'est qu'on pourra tous se faire un mois de vacances aux frais de Ple Emploi entre deux jobs dsormais.

Sinon un peu HS mais les masques tombent : Chouard soutient Asselineau.

----------


## el_slapper

> snip
> 
> Je sais pas si j'ai t clair, je n'ai pas le temps ni de dvelopper, ni de me relire srieusement pour simplifier/clarifier.


Je vais en rajouter une coucheaprs Grogro : c'est comme si je demandais  ma femme, artiste peintre, de lire un code d'introspection crit par mon beau-frre, dieu du C#. Juste : pas les bases. Pas les bases pour comprendre d'ou tu viens, ni ou tu veux en venir. C'est certainement trs rudit et trs juste, comme si souvent avec toi, mais c'est hors de ma porte. Snif...

Aprs, si la conclusion est que Finkelkraut a tort, je veux bien te suivre, mais ne compte pas sur moi pour piger.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Il veut financer a par la TVA sociale.


Je ne l'ai lu nul part a, t'es sur de ton truc ?

----------


## Invit

> Je ne l'ai lu nul part a, t'es sur de ton truc ?


Il me semble que c'est ce qu'il avait dit lors de son passage sur le plateau de Mediapart. Mais en regardant des dclarations plus rcentes, a serait plutt par la CSG.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Il me semble que c'est ce qu'il avait dit lors de son passage sur le plateau de Mediapart. Mais en regardant des dclarations plus rcentes, a serait plutt par la CSG.


Je trouvais a trange aussi  :;): 
De ce que j'ai lu pour l'instant, il n'y a que Fillon qui augmente la TVA.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il veut financer a par la TVA sociale.
> En clair, c'est toi et moi quand nous irons au supermarch qui paierons les allocations de Gonzague, 25 ans, qui aprs 5 ans dans une cole de marketing non diplmante et 1 an en agence de com a dmissionn pour lancer sa start-up innovante de livraison de bouffe sur Bordeaux.
> 
> Faut pas se leurrer, c'est l'unique raison pour laquelle Macron veut le chmage mme en cas de dmission : pour inciter les gens  devenir "entrepreneurs". Comprendre bosser pour Uber ou Deliveroo. Donc aller vers toujours moins de salaris et de responsabilits pour les entreprises.
> 
> On dit que Hamon est utopiste avec son revenu de base en carton, mais ce truc l me semble compltement irresponsable. Bon, l'avantage c'est qu'on pourra tous se faire un mois de vacances aux frais de Ple Emploi entre deux jobs dsormais.


On peut voir ca autrement aussi...
Aujourd'hui, certines personnes devraient dmissionner pour rechercher un emploi qui leur convient mieux, mais ils n'osent pas puisque d'un seul coup c'est 0 dans le porte monnaie. Ces personnes restent dans une socits qu'elle ne soutiennent plus, ediminuant la productivit et l'ambiance de cette boite.

En plus, il a prvu de limiter a une fois tous les 5 ans, c'est dj moins vident d'en abuser sans vergogne.

Sans compter que la personne voulant crer sa boite, et je ne parle pas de devenir entrepreneur pour uber, puisque cette dernire catgorie ne touchera rien  mon avis, pourra ainsi encaisser le dbut bien difficile en compltant ses rentres d'argent inexistantes par un chomage. (qui pourrait dcroitre a mesure que la boite fonctionne)

----------


## Grogro

> Il me semble que c'est ce qu'il avait dit lors de son passage sur le plateau de Mediapart. Mais en regardant des dclarations plus rcentes, a serait plutt par la CSG.


C'est dans les cartons depuis plus de 10 ans de toute faon. Ca se fera un jour. Est-ce un mal ? Le risque est un effondrement de la consommation, donc une catastrophe conomique (la consommation, c'est 70% du PIB). Seulement, tu ne peux pas te permettre de financer la scu sur le seul travail des actifs franais (et c'est pour a que la CSG a t invente avec une assiette aussi large). Avec un mcanisme comme la TVA sociale, tu fais aussi porter le poids du financement sur le made in china. Mais si ce mcanisme provoque une hausse des prix  la consommation, on est bons pour une mchante rcession. 

Le problme de la TVA, c'est qu'il n'y a aucun contrle et que les fraudes sont endmiques (50 milliards par an il y a 5 ans, nul doute que depuis la situation n'a fait qu'empirer). 

Une taxation efficiente, on sait ce que c'est : des taux faibles (ce qui dplait  la gauche) avec une assiette la plus large possible (ce qui dplait  la droite).

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est dans les cartons depuis plus de 10 ans de toute faon. Ca se fera un jour. Est-ce un mal ? Le risque est un effondrement de la consommation, donc une catastrophe conomique (la consommation, c'est 70% du PIB). Seulement, tu ne peux pas te permettre de financer la scu sur le seul travail des actifs franais (et c'est pour a que la CSG a t invente avec une assiette aussi large). Avec un mcanisme comme la TVA sociale, tu fais aussi porter le poids du financement sur le made in china. Mais si ce mcanisme provoque une hausse des prix  la consommation, on est bons pour une mchante rcession. 
> 
> Le problme de la TVA, c'est qu'il n'y a aucun contrle et que les fraudes sont endmiques (50 milliards par an il y a 5 ans, nul doute que depuis la situation n'a fait qu'empirer). 
> 
> Une taxation efficiente, on sait ce que c'est : des taux faibles (ce qui dplait  la gauche) avec une assiette la plus large possible (ce qui dplait  la droite).


Je ne serai pas aussi catgorique sur l'effondrement" de la consomation et sur les fraudes a la TVA.

Je connais 2 pays ou il sont en train de supprimer l'argent liquide, et du coup la fraude est rduite d'autant. L'Inde et la Grece.
Si tu n'a plus d'argent liquide, tu verra que ca devient difficile de ne pas dclarer tes ventes.

Par ailleur, il y a pas mal de pays en europe ou la TVA est importante, autour de 23-25%, et du moment que la nourriture reste avec une TVA basse, ca ne gene pas les gens tant que ca.

----------


## ManusDei

Y a deux cas  ne pas confondre.
Aujourd'hui si tu dmissionnes pour crer ta bote, tu peux toucher une partie de ton chmage pour aider  la cration de la bote (en une fois ou tal dans le temps).
Par contre si tu fermes la bote pour une raison X ou Y, tu touches rien.

Et Macron fait 2 propositions, l'une c'est de toucher le chmage aprs une dmission, l'autre de toucher le chmage si ta bote ne tient plus (mais sous condition, il me semble que la bote doit avoir 5 ans d'existence).

----------


## GrandFather

> Une taxation efficiente, on sait ce que c'est : des taux faibles (ce qui dplait  la gauche) avec une assiette la plus large possible (ce qui dplait  la droite).


T'es sr de a ? C'est pourtant  droite que les projets de TVA sociale ou de  flat tax  intgrant les aides sociales ont le plus le vent en poupe...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aujourd'hui si tu dmissionnes pour crer ta bote, tu peux toucher une partie de ton chmage pour aider  la cration de la bote (en une fois ou tal dans le temps).


Heu ! Aujourd'hui, si tu dmissionnes, tu ne touches pas de chmage...

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne serai pas aussi catgorique sur l'effondrement" de la consomation et sur les fraudes a la TVA.


Absolument, les fraudes  la TVA c'est une estimation  minima : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...aque-annee.php

C'est *vraiment* un sport national. Edit : j'ai du forcer le trait, 50 milliards visiblement c'est  l'chelle de l'UE pour la seule fraude au carrousel. D'aprs Bercy, en France la fraude  la TVA serait value  17 milliards par an.

Pour la chute de consommation en cas de hausse gnralise de la TVA, c'est mcanique sur le papier. Mais tu peux avoir des mcanismes compensatoires puisque les cots du made in France baisseront aussi. C'est particulirement risqu. 




> T'es sr de a ? C'est pourtant  droite que les projets de TVA sociale ou de  flat tax  intgrant les aides sociales ont le plus le vent en poupe...


Non, une flat tax ce sont des taux bas mais une assiette pas spcialement large. Ce qui dplait  la droite, c'est la taxation des revenus des rentiers (leur clientle politique).

----------


## ManusDei

> Heu ! Aujourd'hui, si tu dmissionnes, tu ne touches pas de chmage...


Oui, mais si tu crs ton entreprise tu peux toucher une aide (ARE) qui dpend de ce que tu as ctis pendant que tu travaillais.
http://aide-creation-entreprise.info...ion-Commission
C'est conditionn, faut attendre au moins 3 mois, faut remplir un dossier, mais a existe.

----------


## atb

> Oui, mais si tu crs ton entreprise tu peux toucher une aide (ARE) qui dpend de ce que tu as ctis pendant que tu travaillais.
> http://aide-creation-entreprise.info...ion-Commission
> C'est conditionn, faut attendre au moins 3 mois, faut remplir un dossier, mais a existe.


Faux. En France qu'on dmissionne pour crer son entreprise on n' a le  droit  aucune aide. Du vcu. 
En France qu'on embauche le premier salari on a le droit  une prime de quelques milliers d'euros. Fortement dconseill de la toucher car il y a un fort risque de dclancher un control fiscal. De plus il faut des conditions drastiques  remplir. Pour faire simple mieux vaux oublier ce genre de prime ou d'aide pour crer son entreprise. 

Le meuilleur des cas est de ngocier son dpart avec sa boite. Mais quand vous tombez sur un gros porc qui refuse que vous vous lancez dans l'aventure bah .... Il faut avoir double courage. Une fois fait sachez que ceux qui n'ont pas obtenu ACCRE et l'aide de Pole emploi ne seront pas dfiscalis la premire anne d'activit. Ce qui veut dire le l'URSSAF, CIPAV et RSI de merde auront votre peau  ::ptdr::  A moins que ........ A moins que je ne dirais pas je ne veux pas aller en taule moi

----------


## Invit

Bon bah Cheminade, Asselineau et Dupont Aignan sont partis pour avoir leurs signatures mais pas Poutou. Je quitte cette plante dfinitivement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Sans compter que la personne voulant crer sa boite, et je ne parle pas de devenir entrepreneur pour uber, puisque cette dernire catgorie ne touchera rien  mon avis, pourra ainsi encaisser le dbut bien difficile en compltant ses rentres d'argent inexistantes par un chomage.


Il est dj aid :

Les congs de cration d'entreprise.Le versement des allocations chmage si l'entreprise ne fonctionne pas dans les 3 ans car la dmission pour cration d'entreprise est considre comme lgitime donc ouvrant droit aux allocs.La possibilit de demander le RSA mme en tant  son compte.Et je passe sur les divers dispositifs d'tat, aides europennes, crdits, mcnats et autres choses du mme style.

Si tu te renseignes bien et que tu sais te vendre, le risque est assez limit car il y a moyen de "gratter" et mme quand tu n'as pas un radis. J'ai connu des RMIstes qui ont mont des garages, pizzerias, production d'oeufs, etc... Donc des activits qui demandent quand mme des investissements. Les dispositifs ne sont pas bien connus et mme par les lus ou les conseillers parfois.

De plus, il faut arrter la dmago macronnienne quand mme... Ce n'est pas  la communaut de supporter un risque du capital. Si tu cres une activit, tu sais  quoi t'en tenir et tu as calcul le risque. On ne peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crmire  ::D: 




> C'est conditionn, faut attendre au moins 3 mois, faut remplir un dossier, mais a existe.


Le droit aux allocs peut tre tudi aprs un dlai de 4 mois, tu t'es plant d'1 mois mais tu as raison sur le principe  :;): 




> Faut pas se leurrer, c'est l'unique raison pour laquelle Macron veut le chmage mme en cas de dmission : pour inciter les gens  devenir "entrepreneurs". Comprendre bosser pour Uber ou Deliveroo. Donc aller vers toujours moins de salaris et de responsabilits pour les entreprises.


Enfin une bonne parole au sujet de ce candidat de l'lite et du rabais social...

----------


## ManusDei

@Gastiflex : voit le bon ct ds choses, Asselineau va avoir du temps de parole  ::ptdr::

----------


## Gunny

> On peut voir ca autrement aussi...
> Aujourd'hui, certines personnes devraient dmissionner pour rechercher un emploi qui leur convient mieux, mais ils n'osent pas puisque d'un seul coup c'est 0 dans le porte monnaie. Ces personnes restent dans une socits qu'elle ne soutiennent plus, ediminuant la productivit et l'ambiance de cette boite.
> 
> En plus, il a prvu de limiter a une fois tous les 5 ans, c'est dj moins vident d'en abuser sans vergogne.
> 
> Sans compter que la personne voulant crer sa boite, et je ne parle pas de devenir entrepreneur pour uber, puisque cette dernire catgorie ne touchera rien  mon avis, pourra ainsi encaisser le dbut bien difficile en compltant ses rentres d'argent inexistantes par un chomage. (qui pourrait dcroitre a mesure que la boite fonctionne)


Personnellement je trouve aussi que c'est une ide plutt intressante. Dans un pays qui vit le plein emploi, les salaris ont un vritable pouvoir de dire "ras-le-bol, je dmissionne", car c'est facile de retrouver du boulot aprs. En France avec le taux de chmage actuel, les employs ont trop peur de faire a s'il n'y a rien de 100% sr derrire, du coup les gens pourrissent dans des boulots malsains, et les entreprises n'ont aucun intrt  amliorer leurs conditions de travail ou les salaires. Je peux imaginer que a couvre aussi les gens qui veulent changer de carrire mais qui ne peuvent pas se permettre une formation sans aucun revenu (je ne connais pas trop le droit au chmage dans ce cas).
Permettre de toucher le chmage aprs une dmission a redonne un peu de pouvoir aux salaris.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cheminade, Asselineau et Dupont Aignan sont partis pour avoir leurs signatures mais pas Poutou


Le Nouveau Parti Anticapitaliste tait trs soutenu par les mdias, Besanenot tait un personnage public on entendait rgulirement parler de lui.
Mais Poutou est moins mdiatis.
Ceux qui comptaient voter Pouton n'auront qu'a voter Hamon...

Dupont Aignan a dj fait un plus gros score que le NPA en 2012 (1.79% contre 1.15%).
Cheminade tait candidat en 1995 et 2012, c'est pas la premire fois qu'il russi  rcolter les signatures suffisantes.
Par contre Asselineau n'a jamais rcolt les signatures il me semble.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon bah Cheminade, Asselineau et Dupont Aignan sont partis pour avoir leurs signatures mais pas Poutou. Je quitte cette plante dfinitivement.


3 inutiles ne te suffisent pas, il t'en faut un 4me... C'est pour une belote ?  ::ptdr:: 
Mais, Arlette bis n'a pas ses signatures ? a pourra faire l'affaire, non ? Ah moins que tu ne sois sexiste...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> 3 inutiles ne te suffisent pas, il t'en faut un 4me... C'est pour une belote ? 
> Mais, Arlette bis n'a pas ses signatures ? a pourra faire l'affaire, non ? Ah moins que tu ne sois sexiste...


Pour paraphraser Jean-Michel Aphatie, je ne vois pas l'intrt d'avoir quatre candidats souverainistes (dont la favorite)  l'lection prsidentielle.

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant dlections prsidentielles :
Interview de Jean-Claude Juncker : "Je ne me laisse pas influencer"
_Si l'homme politique ne veut pas d'un second mandat en 2019, cela n'enlve rien  son attachement aux valeurs europennes. Grosse problmatique actuelle: les lections hollandaises et franaises approchent et avec elles, un certain euroscepticisme._

Le FN, Solidarit et progrs, Debout la France, l'Union Populaire Rpublicaine sont trs diffrents, ils ne proposent pas les mmes choses.
Ils ne sont mme pas tous d'accord pour dire : "Sortie de l'UE et de l'OTAN automatique".
Alors que c'est la base...

----------


## Deuche2

> L'association des maires ruraux de France demande au Conseil Constitutionnel la publication intgrale du nombre de formulaires envoys par les lus.


source : http://www.amrf.fr/

Un disfonctionnement majeur a eu lieu au conseil constitutionnel que prside M. Fabius.
En effet le vendredi 3 mars, alors que le conseil constitutionnel avait fait savoir qu'il avancerait l'heure de publication des parrainages valids de 17h  11h, un seul candidat alors class 7me avec 60 parrainages au 1er mars, n'a eu aucun nouveau parrainage le 3 mars. (mis  part M. Paul Mumbach et M. Antoine Waechter qui avait eu respectivement 2 et 1 parrainage le 1er mars).

J'ai personnellement appel le conseil constitutionnel pour savoir ce qui se passait et l'on m'a fait savoir qu'ils n'avaient pas eu le temps de dcompter tous les parrainages.
Ce traitement particulier a t rserv  un seul candidat et c'est donc suite  ce traitement indigne d'une dmocratie que l'AMRF a fait son communiqu.

Aucune raison valable et convaincante n'a t communiqu  ce sujet d ela part du conseil constitutionnel, qui sans doute ne s'attendait pas  cette surprise.
J'avoue que moi mme je ne m'attendais pas  a. Mais j'apprends aujourd'hui que des personnes du Canada se sont installs depuis plus d'un an en France pour dmarcher auprs des maires. (une mamie retraite qui tmoigne. Ca fait chaud au coeur !)

Vous ne le savez pas mais la personne dont on ne doit pas citer le nom est plus populaire  l'tranger qu'en France.

Vive la libert d'expression et vive la France libre !

----------


## Grogro

> Pour paraphraser Jean-Michel Aphatie, je ne vois pas l'intrt d'avoir quatre candidats souverainistes (dont la favorite)  l'lection prsidentielle.


Aucun de ces trois candidats n'a la moindre chance de dpasser 5% certes, mais c'est le mme intrt que d'avoir deux candidats trotskystes : accder  un minimum de temps de parole  la tlvision (qui reste encore, mme en 2017, le SEUL mdia qui impacte pour l'immense majorit de la population). Car pendant deux mois, quelques mdias feront semblant de s'intresser  eux. Mme si Asselineau et NDA c'est kif kif bourricot, comme Arthaud et Poutou. 

C'est aussi  a que sert une lection prsidentielle.

----------


## Deuche2

> Aucun de ces trois candidats n'a la moindre chance de dpasser 5% certes


Je ne serai pas si affirmatif quant au fait que NDA soit en dea des 5%. Je ne m'avancerai  aucune prvision concernant l'autre candidat puisque la surprise est dj l.
Ceci tant tu as raison, des millions de Franais vont dcouvrir un homme politique qui ne traine aucune casserole et qui a renonc  son salaire de haut fonctionnaire depuis plus d'un an.

----------


## GrandFather

> Vous ne le savez pas mais la personne dont on ne doit pas citer le nom est plus populaire  l'tranger qu'en France.


Alain Delon ?

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Je ne serai pas si affirmatif quant au fait que NDA soit en dea des 5%. Je ne m'avancerai  aucune prvision concernant l'autre candidat puisque la surprise est dj l.
> Ceci tant tu as raison, des millions de Franais vont dcouvrir un homme politique qui ne traine aucune casserole et qui a renonc  son salaire de haut fonctionnaire depuis plus d'un an.


Complotiste n'tant pas une casserole, effectivement on peux voir a comme a.

Si tous ces soutiens sont comme toi et tiennent ton discours, il a dj assez de casserole pour galrer de toute faon...

----------


## TallyHo

> Je peux imaginer que a couvre aussi les gens qui veulent changer de carrire mais qui ne peuvent pas se permettre une formation sans aucun revenu (je ne connais pas trop le droit au chmage dans ce cas).
> Permettre de toucher le chmage aprs une dmission a redonne un peu de pouvoir aux salaris.


Si tu pars en formation, tu as une allocation quelque soit ta situation. Mme rflexion pour le revenu de substitution, en France c'est presque impossible de ne pas en avoir un (chmage, RSA ou autres dispositifs rgionaux). De plus, l'ouverture des droits au chmage peut tre rvise mme aprs une dmission. Et pour finir, tu ne dmissionnes pas pour faire une formation en gnral, tu demandes un CIF qui ne peut pas tre refus indfiniment, je crois que l'employeur peut refuser 2 fois max.

Tu connais pas le droit  la formation (on ne peut pas tout connatre bien sur) mais a n'empche pas de se renseigner pour ne pas se faire bananer par de belles dclarations...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aucun de ces trois candidats n'a la moindre chance de dpasser 5%


Ouais mais la somme des voix de Debout la France, Solidarit et Progrs et de l'Union Populaire Rpublicaine peut dpasser 5%.
Il est probable qu'ils appellent leurs lecteurs  voter contre Macron au second tour et a ce serait pas mal.
Par exemple si c'est Melenchon VS Macron, ils devraient appeler  voter Mlenchon pour viter Macron.




> Car pendant deux mois, quelques mdias feront semblant de s'intresser  eux.


Le contrle du temps de paroles en priode dlections par le CSA c'est une grosse blague.
Macron aura toujours 1000 fois la visibilit de Cheminade...
En France beaucoup de Franais ignorent qui sont Cheminade et Asselineau, a change un peu pour Dupont Aignan.

On devrait un peu moins parler des favoris.
On nous saoul avec lacharnement contre Fillon et la promotion de Macron.
Qu'on nous parle de Poutou  la place, pour changer un peu...

----------


## Grogro

> Complotiste n'tant pas une casserole, effectivement on peux voir a comme a.
> 
> Si tous ces soutiens sont comme toi et tiennent ton discours, il a dj assez de casserole pour galrer de toute faon...


C'est d'Asselineau dont Deuche parle (qui a tendance  me sortir par les yeux, mais qui n'a strictement rien d'un complotiste  moins d'tre totalement lobotomis par les dispensateurs de prt--penser pour CSP+ que sont les Eric le Boucher, Le Parmentier et autres Quatremerde). Le complotiste, c'est Cheminade, celui qui veut conqurir Mars.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le complotiste, c'est Cheminade, celui qui veut conqurir Mars.


Ouais alors j'ai tudi le sujet et en fait vous avez mal compris ce qu'il a dit, en fait il parle d'une alliance internationale pour un projet sr 3 gnrations.
Mais ce n'est pas un truc qu'il met en avant, ce n'est absolument pas une priorit, il y a beaucoup de choses beaucoup plus importante  faire avant de s'occuper de a.
En fait a reprsente mme pas 1% de son programme, mais les mdias scotchent l dessus et ds qu'il est invit quelque part on le fait chier avec a...

Quand Elon Musk dit que dans une dcennie des gens seront envoy sur Mars, l tout le monde trouve a bien :
Le plan d'Elon Musk pour coloniser Mars
Mais quand Cheminade propose de faire le centime de a, tout d'un coup c'est de la folie...

Apparemment il aurait parle d'une colonie autosuffisante d'un million de personnes d'ici 40  100 ans.
Et l a choque personne ?
Alors que ce n'est qu'une entreprise...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> C'est d'Asselineau dont Deuche parle (qui a tendance  me sortir par les yeux, mais qui n'a strictement rien d'un complotiste  moins d'tre totalement lobotomis par les dispensateurs de prt--penser pour CSP+ que sont les Eric le Boucher, Le Parmentier et autres Quatremerde). Le complotiste, c'est Cheminade, celui qui veut conqurir Mars.


J'avoue que je ne connais que trs peu Asselineau (a cause du "systme" diront certain, parce-que la plupart des gens ne sont pas intresss diront d'autres ), mais il y a quelques papiers sur le sujet. Un exemple :
http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...t_1672047.html

----------


## Ryu2000

La meilleure solution pour se faire une opinion c'est de regarder directement la source.
Les intermdiaires sont des parasites qui manipulent la ralit.

Si vous voulez savoir ce que pense Asselineau regardez une vido d'Asselineau, une confrence, ou quelque chose.

Les mdias ne font pas une analyse pour finir par en tirer une conclusion, on leur donne une conclusion et ils doivent crire un article autour.
Ils partent avec beaucoup d'aprioris, c'est pour a qu'on ne voyait jamais le point de vue des pro Kadhafi quand l'arme franaise est aller l'assassiner, ni qu'on entend pas les pro Assad en Syrie.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est d'Asselineau dont Deuche parle [...] qui n'a strictement rien d'un complotiste


Il est juste  fond dans le rvisionnisme historique, c'est pas franchement mieux. 
Et sur la construction de l'UE, ils sont quand mme pas loin du complotisme en expliquant que c'est une cration des nazis et de la CIA.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est juste  fond dans le rvisionnisme historique


Tous les historiens et les scientifiques sont rvisionnistes, sinon rien n'avancerait.




> en expliquant que c'est une cration des nazis et de la CIA


J'aimerai bien voir le raisonnement et la recherche complte.
Pour en arriver  ce genre de conclusion, ils ont du accumuler pas mal de preuves.

Et peut tre qu'ils ne disent pas a exactement comme a non plus...

----------


## Hizin

Non, s'il te plat, que l'on ouvre pas *ENCORE* ce dbat dans ce sujet.
Il a bien occup une centaine de pages dans ce sujet, en y revenant plusieurs fois.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il est juste  fond dans le rvisionnisme historique, c'est pas franchement mieux.


La science volue, on la rvise constamment. As tu dj entendu parler de la civilisation harapenne par exemple, plus ancienne que la Msopotamie ? Et plus rcemment, la dcouverte d'une cit encore plus ancienne au Golfe de Khambhat ? Les historiens sont mme en train de se poser la question si on ne s'est pas compltement plant et si il n'y a pas eu de trs vieilles civilisations inconnues puis de nouvelles qui se sont rebties dessus. Ce n'est pas complotiste, c'est trs srieux mais a drange.

Le vrai historien en a rien  foutre du politiquement correct, il se base sur ses dcouvertes et les faits, mme si ils sont gnants. Seulement les gens ne comprennent pas a car ils raisonnent avec l'affect qui est mis en exergue par un "systme" qui ne supporte pas la contradiction et qui manipule le sentiment des gens pour balayer des vrits parfois gnantes.

C'est bien pour a qu'il y a eu une leve de boucliers d'historiens et d'intellectuels respects lorsque la loi Gayssot est passe car a permet un dlit de politiquement incorrect (le ngationnisme tant dj sanctionn sans cette loi ridicule).

Rvisionnisme est devenu une extension de dfinition de ngationnisme tellement qu'il y a eu un brainwashing l-dessus, nos politiciens utilisant ce mot  tire-larigot pour dsigner le ngationnisme en ralit. Le mme phnomne qu'on a eu avec critique de la politique isralienne = antismitisme, la mme avec critique des politiques d'immigration = raciste, la mme avec critique du mariage gay = homophobe, etc etc etc... Bref, la stratgie habituelle de stigmatisation, de la dsignation d'un mchant pour interdire  la personne de s'exprimer.

Pour s'en convaincre, il suffit de regarder l'volution de dfinition de ce mot qui est,  l'origine, de soumettre un sujet  un nouvel examen. On peut rviser un livre par exemple.

Anecdote "amusante",  l'poque de l'affaire Dreyfus, les rvisionnistes taient ceux qui demandaient un nouveau procs...




> Et sur la construction de l'UE, ils sont quand mme pas loin du complotisme en expliquant que c'est une cration des nazis et de la CIA.


Je ne sais pas pour a mais le recyclage des ennemis d'hier (espions, nazis, etc...) n'est pas complotiste. Exemple con et hors-politique pour viter l'incorrect et qui va parler  tout le monde : le comdien de Derrick.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le vrai historien en a rien  foutre du politiquement correct, il se base sur ses dcouvertes et les faits, mme si ils sont gnants.


Sauf que l c'est l'inverse, l'UPR se base mme pas sur des faits et des dcouvertes, mais sur une interprtation errone de ces faits. 
Par exemple en expliquant que Hallstein a t arrt en portant un uniforme de nazi (alors qu'il portait un uniforme d'officier de la Wehrmacht).
Une exemple parmi beaucoup...

----------


## TallyHo

Donc ce n'est pas la rvision historique en elle-mme qui est en cause mais ce que la personne en fait...  ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Absolument, les fraudes  la TVA c'est une estimation  minima : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...aque-annee.php
> 
> C'est *vraiment* un sport national. Edit : j'ai du forcer le trait, 50 milliards visiblement c'est  l'chelle de l'UE pour la seule fraude au carrousel. D'aprs Bercy, en France la fraude  la TVA serait value  17 milliards par an.


Si tu enleves l'argent liquide, la fraude devient un sport faisable par les entreprises juste... 
Mais la partie particulier disparait totalement.




> source : http://www.amrf.fr/
> J'ai personnellement appel le conseil constitutionnel pour savoir ce qui se passait et l'on m'a fait savoir qu'ils n'avaient pas eu le temps de dcompter tous les parrainages.


Ou on parle depuis des mois a un ponte de l'UPR, ou deuche est un sacre emmerdeur qui pense que le bureau de son parti n est pas capable de discuter avec le conseil constitutionel...

----------


## Grogro

Lui aussi : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/polit...at-macron.html

Et s'il tait aussi pourri que Fillon ? 

Et mme pour Bayrou (pour qui j'ai vot deux fois), alias monsieur Mains Propres, on parle aussi d'emplois fictifs.  ::?:

----------


## TallyHo

Un des avantages de la socit numrique... La mafia mdiatico-politique a de plus en plus de mal  se camoufler. Plus que jamais il faut tre vigilant sur les tentatives de contrle du net qui, n'en doutons pas, vont tre de plus en plus pressantes.

Tu peux dvelopper sur Bayrou svp ?

----------


## _Thomas

> Plusieurs trucs. J'ai pas tout retenu, mais il limine l'ISF sur tout ce qui n'est pas immobilier, et cartonne un max sur tout ce qui est immobilier, par exemple.


J'ai lu son programme avant de ragir  nouveau, en ralit la formulation de sa proposition est pour le moins ambige :




> *Nous transformerons* le CICE en allgements de charges prennes, et *lISF en  Impt sur la Fortune Immobilire  sans accrotre la fiscalit actuelle sur limmobilier* et les droits de succession, et sans taxer ce qui finance les entreprises et lemploi. Nous crerons un prlvement unique sur les revenus du capital, de lordre de 30%. (SOURCE)


Du coup je vois mal en quoi a impacterait le "poids de l'immobilier" pour la majorit des gens ? J'ai plutt l'impression que ce qui va changer significativement concerne l'imposition des revenus du capital pour ceux qui en ont. Sans parler de sa volont de gnraliser les allgements de charges du CICE, alors que le bilan de cette niche fiscale est trs contestable (en particulier au niveau du ratio cot/crations d'emplois).




> L'alternative, c'est d'riger des barbels autour du pays. Les "_communistes_"(je mets entre guillemets pour ne pas choquer les authentiques gauchistes du forum, pour qui les exprimentations en Europe de l'Est n'taient pas du vrai communisme - je me fous de savoir si ils ont raison, je parle juste du splendide isolement des dits pays) ont essay. On a vu le rsultat. Tu peux te gargariser de "choisir" de te replier sur toi-mme, mais quand tous les prix auront doubl, comprends bien que le peuple ira voir ailleurs.


Je n'ai pas trop le temps ni l'envie de rentrer dans un dbat de fond sur ce sujet (il y aurait beaucoup  dire), mais franchement l'argument "le libre change total ou la Core du Nord" est us jusqu' la corde... C'est si difficile que a d'envisager une situation dans laquelle chaque pays dfendrait ses intrts sans pour autant fermer tout contact avec l'extrieur ? (par exemple avec des "barrires" douanires)

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu peux dvelopper sur Bayrou svp ?


http://www.20minutes.fr/elections/pr...ees-pro-fillon
Voil.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> http://www.20minutes.fr/elections/pr...ees-pro-fillon
> Voil.


Ils ne savent plus quoi faire, les Fillonnistes...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ahah  ::ptdr:: 
Bayrou aurait galement utilis des emplois fictifs, si les preuves finissent par arriver, Macron devra tre oblig de le virer.

C'est ultra courant les emplois fictifs chez les lus...
Donc ce n'est vraiment pas impossible que cette histoire soit vraie.

----------


## Grogro

> http://www.20minutes.fr/elections/pr...ees-pro-fillon
> Voil.


La dernire chose dont j'ai envie, c'est que ce soit vrai... Pas lui aussi putain...  ::?:

----------


## Invit

Oui on verra,  la diffrence de Fillon, sa rponse est dj beaucoup plus claire et prcise. Si on lui demande, il sortira les bulletins et on passera  autre chose...

Aprs, c'est comme l'histoire du FN, dans les faits, c'est un emploi fictif mais au moins, la personne travaillait. Mme si ce n'est pas pour le bon employeur... Aprs, l'histoire Fillon, le mot fictif prend tout son sens...

----------


## ManusDei

Ce qui n'est pas dans l'article mais qu'on peut retrouver dans d'autres articles,  l'poque de la sortie de livre (sorti peu aprs que Lepage se barre du Modem) le Modem a hsit  porter plainte pour diffamation mais a dcid que a n'en valait pas l'effort.

Et de ce que j'en vois le Modem a fait comme le fait Macron aujourd'hui avec le collaborateur pay par Servier, c'est  dire que si il y a un doute la personne dmissionne ou est vire dans la semaine.

----------


## Invit

> http://www.20minutes.fr/elections/pr...ees-pro-fillon
> Voil.


C'est vraiment  prendre avec des pincettes ce genre de trucs. a fait des jours que les clans Fillon et Le Pen, emptrs dans leurs propres affaires, inventent une intox par jour sur Macron, Hamon et mme Mlenchon : 
http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...5_4355770.html

D'ailleurs  propos de Mlenchon, il plafonne actuellement  356 parrainages. Ils sembleraient que les 800+ lus communistes fassent de la rtention. Peut-tre que finalement l'alliance avec Hamon se fera de force  ::aie:: 
Et il parait qu'Hollande a une rserve de 500 parrainages "au cas o".

----------


## Mat.M

> Un des avantages de la socit numrique... La mafia mdiatico-politique a de plus en plus de mal  se camoufler. Plus que jamais il faut tre vigilant sur les tentatives de contrle du net qui, n'en doutons pas, vont tre de plus en plus pressantes.


oui mais d'un systme de contrle des politiques on volue versr un autre tu l'cris toi-mme  ::mrgreen:: 
d'ailleurs quelles sont ces tentatives de contrles mentionnes ?

----------


## Grogro

> D'ailleurs  propos de Mlenchon, il plafonne actuellement  356 parrainages. Ils sembleraient que les 800+ lus communistes fassent de la rtention. Peut-tre que finalement l'alliance avec Hamon se fera de force


C'est marrant, ce scnario je l'imaginais il y a six mois.  ::mrgreen:: 

Evidemment, je misais sur la candidature de Valls ou d'Hollande, certainement pas Hamon que je n'ai pas vu venir une seule seconde. Par contre, le ralliement des "colos" aux socialopes (mais que j'imaginais pouss par la base, par peur du FN), je le sentais venir gros comme les casseroles de l'ex-UMP.

----------


## Invit

Au del du titre putaclic, Julien Dray dit pour une fois des trucs pas cons : 
http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/emma...10417_1897.php

----------


## Gunny

> Au del du titre putaclic, Julien Dray dit pour une fois des trucs pas cons : 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/emma...10417_1897.php


Je ne connaissais pas les modalits de rmunration des parlementaires, c'est quand mme incroyable... Ni queue ni tte. Un bon dpoussirage ne serait en effet pas de trop.

----------


## TallyHo

> http://www.20minutes.fr/elections/pr...ees-pro-fillon
> Voil.


Merci. Je pensais que Grogro parlait d'un affaire qui a clat pour lui aussi, comme Fillon. Mais l bon... Autant je n'apprcie pas trop Bayrou comme "stratge", autant je pense que cette histoire est du flanc.




> D'ailleurs  propos de Mlenchon, il plafonne actuellement  356 parrainages.


Mlenchon fait le Calimro avec ses parrainages depuis le dbut mais je suis certain qu'il en a 500...  ::): 




> d'ailleurs quelles sont ces tentatives de contrles mentionnes ?


Il suffit de lire les news  :;): 

Et puis tu as les ballons d'essai rcurrents pour commencer  habituer les gens, du style que ce serait bien de faire un net qui n'est plus anonyme. Et aussi, si on largit au "numrique", le scuritaire  outrance, exemple les camras dans les rues (on a le souci chez moi et les gens commencent  ronfler d'ailleurs).

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol, je ne savais pas o poster a et a ne mrite pas un topic.
Et a parle un peu du gouvernement PS ici, donc a devrait aller :
Mur de Trump: Paris appelle Lafarge  "bien rflchir"
_Le ministre franais des Affaires trangres Jean-Marc Ayrault a appel jeudi le groupe suisse LafargeHolcim  "bien rflchir", avant de vendre son ciment pour le mur anticlandestins promis par le prsident amricain Donald Trump. Ce projet destin  complter la frontire entre les Etats-Unis et le Mexique, valu  plusieurs dizaines de milliards de dollars, est au centre d'une crise diplomatique entre Mexico et Washington et suscite des critiques  travers le monde._

Mais pourquoi Jean-Marc Ayrault s'exprime ?
Qu'est-ce qu'il vient se mler de ce qui ne le regarde pas ?
C'est quasi impossible qu'une grosse entreprise comme Lafarge ait du temps  perdre  couter un ministre Franais...
Une entreprise vend du ciment, un pays  un grand projet de construction, ils sont fait pour s'entendre.

De toute faon *le mur entre les USA et le Mexique existe dj*...
Le gouvernement US veut juste le rnover.
C'est bien a donnera du job pendant un temps.
Et a nempchera pas les mexicains clandestins d'entrer aux USA...

----------


## souviron34

> Au del du titre putaclic, Julien Dray dit pour une fois des trucs pas cons : 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/emma...10417_1897.php


Dommage que mme Le Point fasse des fautes d'orthographe !!!  ::calim2:: 




> chaque parlementaire se voie donner la possibilit


Tout fout le camp, ma brave dame !!!!   ::piou:: 



Maintenant sur le fond, bien sr, a fait longtemps que a dure.... Et personne ne veut trop l'arranger, comme le financement des partis.. Ca donne du grain  moudre en fonction de qui on veut torpiller.... Entre Sarko, Fillon, mais avant DSK, Pasqua, Dray, Balladur, etc etc...

Ca date pas de maintenant. J'ai un copain qui tait assistant parlementaire en 1982, c'etait pareil...

Je trouve que certaines propositions de son point de vue sont intressantes : que les locaux appartiennent  la Rpublique, ce serait la moindre des choses.... Que les assistants soient pays par l'AN aussi...  Par contre, l ou il a raison aussi, c'est qu'il ne faut pas que a deviennent des fonctionnaires. Les horaires de travail sont plus proches des 80-110 heures par semaine que de 35....   Et c'est pour a aussi que souvent ils emploient des proches .. Dur de trouver des personnes dvoues, en qui on peut avoir confiance sur la confidentialit, et prtes  ce genre d'horaires.. De plus c'est un emploi "politique". Donc un statut "hybride", temporaire, mais avec une caisse centrale serait plus clair.  Enfin, en ce qui concerne la rmunration, euh...... 9000 euros net ???

----------


## Invit

> Enfin, en ce qui concerne la rmunration, euh...... 9000 euros net ???


T'as oubli les 3000 de frais en plus.
Je suis comme toi, ce qu'il propose est vident, par contre les sommes annonces...
Parce que si ta permanence est paye par l'tat, que tu bouffes et te dplaces avec les 3000 de frais, 9000 c'est largement suffisant pour te loger, ta bouffe perso et tes loisirs.
Ils vont te rpondre qu'il leur faut un logement en circonscription et  Paris et que a cote cher, mais qu' cela ne tienne : donnons leur un logement de fonction  Paris et baissons la rmunration.

----------


## TallyHo

> Dur de trouver des personnes dvoues, en qui on peut avoir confiance sur la confidentialit, et prtes  ce genre d'horaires.


Des personnes dvoues et discrtes, tu en trouves plein...

On est informaticien, on est sensibilis  la scurit, on pourrait faire ce qu'on veut dans la boite sur des postes d'admin et on ne le fait pas en gnral. Donc il y a des gens avec une conscience professionnelle quand mme. Je parle de notre secteur mais il y en a d'autres bien sur, la compta par exemple.

Pour le ct dvou, j'ai envie de dire que a dpend du salaire... J'ai boss dans une banque avec 14 mois, intressement et tout le bazar d'avantages que a te procure (compte rmunr, placement, etc...), je peux te dire que a ne me drangeait pas d'y passer un week-end en cas de coup dur.

----------


## souviron34

> Pour le ct dvou, j'ai envie de dire que a dpend du salaire... J'ai boss dans une banque avec 14 mois, intressement et tout le bazar d'avantages que a te procure (compte rmunr, placement, etc...), je peux te dire que a ne me drangeait pas d'y passer un week-end *en cas de coup dur*.


Le problme est l..,, Chez eux, c'est la norme et pas l'exception, les "coups durs"..

Dbts  l'Assemble, groupes de travail, lections, campagnes, soutiens, .. + runions internationales, europennes ou autres... + runions avec les lus locaux, les entreprises, les catgories sociales diffrentes, etc...

Les temps personnels sont trs rares _(le maximum tant pour le Chef de L'Etat, ce qui m'avait vraiment abasourdi de la part de FH qui se voulait "un prsident ordinaire"... Si il y a bien un poste qui ne l'est pas, c'est bien celui-l... Et il avait fait l'ENA et toute sa carrire en politique..   Pour pouvoir dire (et y croire) des neries pareilles, fallait pas tre trs fut (comme le fait de ne pas avoir serr la main  Sarko ni attendu qu'il parte... Impardonnable.._)

Quand je dis 90-110h hebdomadaires, c'est hebdomadaire...

----------


## Invit

> Quand je dis 90-110h hebdomadaires, c'est hebdomadaire...


Ouais, pas loin : 
https://twitter.com/Cdenquete/status/839978447623585792
Sans rire, on dirait les amphis du vendredi matin  la fac.
Sauf que notre prof de math tait une psychopathe qui avait retenu le nom de tout le monde. Elle parcourait les bancs du regard et au bout de deux minutes elle disait "il manque untel et untel".

----------


## pmithrandir

Personnellement, 9000↓ par mois si il n'y a rien d'autres qui peut venir en sus, ca me parait pas un problme.

Je pense que l'enrichissement est bien au dessus de ca en ce moment... et je prfre un vrai salaire respectable(merde, ils sont dputs, c'est une sacr vie quand mme, et j'ai pas envie qu'ils se fassent corrompre comme dans les pays de l'est parce que leurs salaires sont pouris)

Par contre, c'est tout le reste qui me  gene, les permanence achete avec l'argent publique, les conflits d'interets, les colloques, les confrences, etc... autant de raisons d'marger en plus.

Retirons leur ca, et laissons leur 9000 si besoin, ca nous aura dj fait conomis beaucoup.

PS : la plupart ont le niveau d'tre pay largement autant dans le priv, il ne faut pas l'oublier...

----------


## ManusDei

> Ouais, pas loin : 
> https://twitter.com/Cdenquete/status/839978447623585792
> Sans rire, on dirait les amphis du vendredi matin  la fac.


C'est parce qu'ils cumulent, donc ils signent et puis ils vont s'occuper de leur mandat local, ou faire d'autres runions en lien avec leur mandat de dput. Quand ils ne sont pas en train de discuter stratgie politique (comprendre refaire le monde sur un canap).

----------


## Hizin

D'o la vieille rengaine qui, j'ai l'impression, se fait plus entendre, du non cumul des mandats.

----------


## Grogro

Faute de mieux, je propose le sujet ici. Parce que cette question prcisment, je crois que tout le monde se la pose : https://www.bastamag.net/Acceleratio...-tout-le-monde

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que cette question prcisment, je crois que tout le monde se la pose


Le surmenage ou le burn-out ne concerne pas :
- ceux aux RSA
- ceux aux chmages
- les dputs qui sont : surpay, qui cumulent des mandats, qui ont des salaires  vie, alors qu'ils ne glandent rien
La seule chose qui fait stresser un dput c'est quand il hsite sur la destination de ses prochaines vacances. (ou quand il s'est enfin fait chopper pour toutes ses magouilles)

Bon aprs ceux qui ont un vrai boulot se btent pour le garder, mme si les conditions se dgradent...

----------


## fredoche

> Faute de mieux, je propose le sujet ici. Parce que cette question prcisment, je crois que tout le monde se la pose : https://www.bastamag.net/Acceleratio...-tout-le-monde


Pas inintressant
j'entends tellement de gens autour de moi qui disent "je n'ai pas le temps"
Personnellement je prends le temps... Ca va faire 6 ans, depuis que j'ai eu un vrai gros souci de sant.
Depuis ce matin, j'ai fait plein de choses sauf du boulot. Et l en vous lisant je mange mes carottes au houmous (tout prpar maison par mes soins, carottes prpars ce matin avant de partir) avant d'attaquer mon vrai job d'informaticien.

Le temps a se prend. 
Les gens ont toujours l'impression de ne pas avoir le choix, ce n'est pas vrai, on a toujours le choix

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi fredoche.
Surtout que travailler beaucoup, ca n'aide pas  produire plus, bien au contraire.

Je suis pat par la pression que se mettent les gens... la je suis manager, et je viens de rappeller a des gens qui ont boss sur une migration de nuit qu'ils avaient le droit de prendre des repos... Alors que cot manager, on a aucun problme avec cette ide.(donc on leur met pas la pression)

Et encore, je pense que je vais devoir les oliger a prendre ce repos, puisque depuis hier personne n'a fait la demande dans notre outil de cong.

----------


## fredoche

> Le surmenage ou le burn-out ne concerne pas :
> - ceux aux RSA
> - ceux aux chmages
> - les dputs qui sont : surpay, qui cumulent des mandats, qui ont des salaires  vie, alors qu'ils ne glandent rien
> La seule chose qui fait stresser un dput c'est quand il hsite sur la destination de ses prochaines vacances. (ou quand il s'est enfin fait chopper pour toutes ses magouilles)
> 
> Bon aprs ceux qui ont un vrai boulot se btent pour le garder, mme si les conditions se dgradent...


Tu peux dire des choses intressantes ryu, mais tu es souvent plein de prjugs qui pervertissent ton jugement.
Le chmage ce n'est pas des vacances pour la plupart de ceux qui le subissent, tout comme le RSA. Ce sont de plus des tiquettes sociales terribles. Et tu es le premier  en faire la dmonstration  seriner ici tes prjugs.

Il faudrait que tu comprennes que le chmage peut bnficier d'une assurance que toi-mme doit souscrire en tant salari du priv, et que tu peux aussi en bnficier. Et cette assurance a une dure limite.
Le chmage est rarement un choix volontaire, au moins l'entre, pour contredire ce que je viens juste d'crire.

----------


## souviron34

> Ouais, pas loin : 
> https://twitter.com/Cdenquete/status/839978447623585792
> Sans rire, on dirait les amphis du vendredi matin  la fac.
> Sauf que notre prof de math tait une psychopathe qui avait retenu le nom de tout le monde. Elle parcourait les bancs du regard et au bout de deux minutes elle disait "il manque untel et untel".





> C'est parce qu'ils cumulent, donc ils signent et puis ils vont s'occuper de leur mandat local, ou faire d'autres runions en lien avec leur mandat de dput. Quand ils ne sont pas en train de discuter stratgie politique (comprendre refaire le monde sur un canap).


Euh........ Je parlais des *assistants* parlementaires....  ::aie:: 


Donc non-lus, qui ne cumulent rien.....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux dire des choses intressantes ryu, mais tu es souvent plein de prjugs qui pervertissent ton jugement.


Ouais mais l les prjugs ils taient sur les dputs pas sur les chmeurs ni les rsa-istes.




> Le chmage ce n'est pas des vacances pour la plupart de ceux qui le subissent, tout comme le RSA. Ce sont de plus des tiquettes sociales terribles.


Je sais trs bien que c'est difficile d'tre au chmage et encore plus d'tre au RSA...
On est exclu du monde rel, on a l'impression d'tre  l'cart de la socit, on a pas trop de loisir.
Gnralement ceux qui sont au RSA le vivent mal.

Et c'est difficile lors des entretiens d'embauche, parce qu'il y a stress norme  cause de l'envie de vouloir quitter cette situation.
Dans notre socit si tu ne travail pas t'es rien du tout.

Cela dit c'est pas une situation de "burn-out".
C'est ce que je voulais dire, c'est un article sur des gens qui travail trop, alors qu'en France il y a des gens qui veulent travailler et qui ne trouvent rien.
On nous ment sur les statistiques du chmage, la situation est beaucoup plus grave que celle annonce.

----------


## TallyHo

> j'entends tellement de gens autour de moi qui disent "je n'ai pas le temps"


C'est parce que nous sommes duqus  tre productifs, consommer et s'identifier  travers cela. D'ailleurs en soire, quand tu fais connaissance, on te demande "Que faites vous dans la vie ?" et non pas "Qui tes vous ?". Si tu veux t'amuser un peu, tu rponds un truc du genre "Je m'occupe de mes enfants" et l tu as une mine dconfite ou une autre question du genre "Non mais quel est votre job ?". Le Etre, Avoir et Faire se sont confondus dans la vision consumriste et du travail pcunier. Les gens perdent leur Moi et leur identification personnelle (problme qui se retrouvent concrtement dans la socit).

Plusieurs auteurs-chercheurs ont dj analys ce phnomne dont William Bridges (mme si je ne suis pas d'accord sur une certaine promotion de l'ubrisation). Parfois, tout comme toi, il faut avoir le courage de couper court pour se redfinir au-del mme du besoin matriel et des normes de la socit pour sa propre sant physique ou mentale  ::):

----------


## fredoche

Tallyho ce que tu viens d'crire est trs vrai
Cela tant je me suis beaucoup occup de mes enfants  ::mrgreen:: , mon ain vient d'avoir 18 ans et pour la dernire je suis son "papounet" et j'ai le privilge d'tre son confident. Les enfants ne te dfinissent pas socialement mais a fait partie de la _vraie_ vie et des bonnes choses qu'elle te rserve.

Pardon Ryu juxtaposer dputs et chmeurs m'a amen  penser que tu les mettaient plus ou moins dans le mme sac...

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi fredoche.
> Surtout que travailler beaucoup, ca n'aide pas  produire plus, bien au contraire.
> 
> Je suis pat par la pression que se mettent les gens... la je suis manager, et je viens de rappeller a des gens qui ont boss sur une migration de nuit qu'ils avaient le droit de prendre des repos... Alors que cot manager, on a aucun problme avec cette ide.(donc on leur met pas la pression)
> 
> Et encore, je pense que je vais devoir les oliger a prendre ce repos, puisque depuis hier personne n'a fait la demande dans notre outil de cong.


A mon avis tu vas devoir les obliger  le prendre ce repos compensatoire, tellement le culte du prsentiel est profondment ancr en France. Ton quipe a probablement intrioris que le clou qui dpasse prend le coup de marteau, et que la probabilit d'avoir de l'avancement ou une micro-augmentation une fois tous les 4 ans est proportionnelle au temps pass  son poste. Tellement intrioris que ce n'est probablement pas conscient.

Ce que tu dis est trs juste fredoche. Le temps, on ne l'a jamais. Il faut toujours savoir le prendre sur autre chose (et prioriser sans se mettre de la pression inutile)

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> D'ailleurs  propos de Mlenchon, il plafonne actuellement  356 parrainages. Ils sembleraient que les 800+ lus communistes fassent de la rtention. Peut-tre que finalement l'alliance avec Hamon se fera de force 
> Et il parait qu'Hollande a une rserve de 500 parrainages "au cas o".


A propos de parrainages, j'avais dcouvert ici mme sur le fil politique de _developpez_, Franois Asselineau et l'UPR via quelques "fans"; pour son programme il avait fait un entretien en Martinique sur KMT 100 % Politik avec des journalistes de haut niveau, aucun rapport avec certaines mivreries ici en mtropole ...

... et ses "supporters" ne devraient plus se plaindre cette fois-ci question dmocratie :

Election prsidentielle : Marine Le Pen et Franois Asselineau obtiennent les 500 parrainages

----------


## Invit

> A mon avis tu vas devoir les obliger  le prendre ce repos compensatoire, tellement le culte du prsentiel est profondment ancr en France.


Il est en Roumanie il me semble.

----------


## pmithrandir

Plus maintenant, j'ai dmnag en Irlande dbut janvier.

5 ans en Roumanie taient une experience formidable, mais on voulait un peu de changement.

 ::):

----------


## Grogro

L'Irlande a me tente bien d'aller bosser l bas. Tu as des conseils pour qui veut se lancer ?

----------


## Invit

> Plus maintenant, j'ai dmnag en Irlande dbut janvier.
> 
> 5 ans en Roumanie taient une experience formidable, mais on voulait un peu de changement.


Arrte... On t'a grill, la population dfile dans la rue contre la corruption, et toi, comme par hasard, tu quittes le pays... Concidence, je ne pense pas !  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'Irlande a me tente bien d'aller bosser l bas. Tu as des conseils pour qui veut se lancer ?


On recrute  ::): 
Plus serieusement, pleins de boites recrutent ici dans l'IT, grosse concurrence et une habitude des relocalisations. 

Si tu viens en celibataire, il faut prvoir un petit matelas histoire de se payer la coloc au dbut. Si c'est avec des enfants, c'est un peu plus compliqu, parce que c'est assez difficile de trouver un logement dcent. Tout est hors de prix.

Contacte moi en MP si tu veux qu'on en discute un peu plus.




> Arrte... On t'a grill, la population dfile dans la rue contre la corruption, et toi, comme par hasard, tu quittes le pays... Concidence, je ne pense pas !


Je suis dgout... je suis sur que j'aurai t dfil avec mes collgues en plus, partir juste avant un truc comme ca c'ets dommage quand mme...

(et j'imagine qu'en plus il devait y avoir de l'ambiance comme a chaque fois que l'quipe parlait politique ou droit des femmes...)

----------


## Grogro

> Si tu viens en celibataire, il faut prvoir un petit matelas histoire de se payer la coloc au dbut. Si c'est avec des enfants, c'est un peu plus compliqu, parce que c'est assez difficile de trouver un logement dcent. Tout est hors de prix.


Srieusement ? L'immobilier arrive  tre encore pire qu'en France  Dublin ?  ::calim2:: 

S'il est impossible de se loger c'est cuit alors.

----------


## Invit

> Srieusement ? L'immobilier arrive  tre encore pire qu'en France  Dublin ? 
> S'il est impossible de se loger c'est cuit alors.


Il y a les siges europens de Google, Facebook, Yahoo et Cie, pour des raisons fiscales bien videmment. a devient donc la Silicon Valley de l'Europe, avec les mmes problmes de hausse des prix du logement.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est possible de se loger, j'ai russi  trouver en quelques jours en augmentant mon budget. En gnral, c'ets juste que c'est la grosse surprise  l'arrive et que si on vient en famille c'est un gros poste de dpense.

A titre d'info, pour un logement de 2 chambres, ca varie entre 1800 et 2500 de loyer dans dublin pres du tram, mais ca descend a 1200-1400 dans les villages alentours trs bien desservi par le train de banlieue.(on reste a moins de 45min de transport du centre de dublin)

Les salaires vont avec en gnral.

C'est juste que le premier mois peut reveni  cher avant d'avoir recu son premier salaire... je venais de roumanie et j'ai eu besoin de bien taper dans mes conomies au dbut avec toutes les cautions, avances de frais etc...

----------


## Grogro

On ne connait pas les dtails du dossier, mais devant cette affaire : http://www.usinenouvelle.com/editori...de-vol.N514839 

Les ternelles interrogations se posent. Pourquoi la France devrait se rsoudre  tre ce pays vieillissant o nous avons tous peur de notre ombre ? Pourquoi est-il aussi difficile d'innover dans ce pays ? Devons-nous nous rsoudre  subir une administration aussi rigide et intrusive comme une fatalit ?

----------


## fredoche

Pas peur de mon ombre moi  :;): 

Oui hlas c'est difiant...

J'hallucine  quel point en France tout doit tre rglement, contrl, administr, une culture technocratique bureaucratique dans toute sa splendeur

Et bien sur pour notre bien, nous sommes tellement irresponsables, tmraires, insouciant et dangereux pour nous-mmes

----------


## fredoche

> Les salaires vont avec en gnral.


C'est  dire ?
Parce que  2500  de loyer et si les protections sociales et la nourriture sont  l'avenant ... t'as intrt  palper gras

----------


## TallyHo

> Et bien sur pour notre bien, nous sommes tellement irresponsables, tmraires, insouciant et dangereux pour nous-mmes


Dresponsabilisation et infantilisation du peuple pour mieux le matriser...

----------


## fredoche

> Dresponsabilisation et infantilisation du peuple pour mieux le matriser...


Oui je le vois comme toi et en mme temps a ne leurre plus personne...

A la suite des attentats, quand tu vois tout ce qui a t pondu "pour notre bien" et qui ne sert strictement  rien sinon  faire chier le monde, et justifier les runions et postes des ronds-de-cuir parisiens... alias ministres et autres fonctionnaires de notre belle administration centrale. C'est juste ridicule et risible. 

Ce qui est terrible c'est que quasi tout le monde au niveau local s'vertue  appliquer les directives et circulaires tout en clamant  bas mot ou haut et fort  quel point c'est ridicule et inutile.
Pendant longtemps je pestais sur cette belle phrase de De Gaulle "les franais sont des veaux" (eg bbs vaches  lait), mais force est de constater

----------


## Invit

> Dresponsabilisation et infantilisation du peuple pour mieux le matriser...


Qui de l'oeuf ou la poule aprs... Je suis d'accord avec ce que vous dtes mais on ne peut pas exclure que plus personne n'assume... Toujours la faute des autres, de l'Etat, on m'avait pas dit, etc...

On a quand mme notre lot de procs assez ridicule...

----------


## Grogro

A moins de 40 jours du premier tour, je vous propose de s'intresser aussi aux "petits" ( ::aie:: ) candidats. Je donne la parole  Super Calimro : http://www.leparisien.fr/elections/p...17-6766296.php

----------


## Ryu2000

> je vous propose de s'intresser aussi aux "petits" () candidats.


Il a raison d'tre un peu du il gagne les primaires de son parti au moment o ce dernier passe d'tre le parti au pouvoir  un parti mort.
Mais bon il peut toujours faire 5 ou 8%, ce qui n'est pas ngligeable. (les sondages disent 13.5%)
Peut tre que Mlenchon fera un plus gros score.

----------


## TallyHo

> Qui de l'oeuf ou la poule aprs... Je suis d'accord avec ce que vous dtes mais on ne peut pas exclure que plus personne n'assume... Toujours la faute des autres, de l'Etat, on m'avait pas dit, etc...


Pour rpondre  la question de l'oeuf et la poule... Au dpart, tu as un peuple qui lit des reprsentants. Ces reprsentants posent des briques au fur et  mesure pour renforcer la tour d'ivoire politique. On le constate en regardant les volutions des rgles pour accder au pouvoir par exemple ou encore en se posant les bonnes questions, exemple : comment se fait il que le peuple ne peut pas dsavouer un lu ? On peut lui dlguer un mandat mais on ne peut pas lui enlever ?

A un moment donn, tu as un mur infranchissable entre le politicien et le peuple, a devient une caste dominante qui passe de de l'tat de reprsentant  l'tat de dirigeant. D'ailleurs tu remarqueras que l'expression "dirigeant politique" apparait de plus en plus souvent, que ce soit dans les articles de presse ou mme sur les sites des lus (ou les sites priphriques).

Et aprs tu as un cercle vicieux qui s'installe. Les gens continuent  croire  la surenchre des promesses donc ils continuent le petit jeu prtendument dmocratique en esprant, non pas que a s'arrange, mais de prserver l'existant et que a n'empire pas. Tu fais l'ne pour avoir le son... Sauf que cette stratgie ne fonctionne jamais, quand tu courbes l'chine, il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour te monter dessus. Et c'est ce qui se passe, eux continuent  se faire lire et  voter des lois qui ne les concernent pas (ce n'est pas toi qui me parlait de Pascot ?).

Donc je dirais que la faute vient quand mme de nos "reprsentants" au dpart... Ensuite il y a surement un certain suivisme du peuple mais parce que les gens aspirent  une vie honorable en gnral, ils ne veulent pas tout retourner et que les politiciens savent jouer avec leurs espoirs. Le jour o on mettra un peu plus d'initiative populaire et qu'on cassera le carririsme politique, on fera un grand pas en avant.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Oui je le vois comme toi et en mme temps a ne leurre plus personne...


Mais si, quand c'est *discret et bien fait*...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tallyho
> On le constate en regardant les volutions des rgles pour accder au pouvoir par exemple ou encore en se posant les bonnes questions, exemple : *comment se fait il que le peuple ne peut pas dsavouer un lu* ? On peut lui dlguer un mandat mais on ne peut pas lui enlever ?


Chez moi ,une ptition de 100 citoyens (plus ventuellement une directive du Prfet pour les assembles locales :municipales ou dpartementales )demandant la destitution suffit pour dclencher un vote de l'assemble  sur la destitution de l'Elu...
La destitution se fait avec vote  la majorit simple ,ou on n'observe  rarement des votes contre !!!

Les faits reprochs gnralement sont collusions d'intrts, clientlisme , dtournements de fonds publics ,prjudices involontaires de gestion du  l'incomptence...
Le prononce de destitution est adress au procureur pour engager les poursuites civiles et pnales ...
Si les faits sont avrs ,l'inligibilit  vie est prononce !!!
Ce qui me sonne ,c'est que la France ne dispose pas de telles dispositions ,verrous essentiels pour un exercice politique  transparent !!!

----------


## fredoche

> Chez moi ,une ptition de 100 citoyens (plus ventuellement une directive du Prfet pour les assembles locales :municipales ou dpartementales )demandant la destitution suffit pour dclencher un vote de l'assemble  sur la destitution de l'Elu...
> La destitution se fait avec vote  la majorit simple ,ou on n'observe  rarement des votes contre !!!
> 
> Les faits reprochs gnralement sont collusions d'intrts, clientlisme , dtournements de fonds publics ,prjudices involontaires de gestion du  l'incomptence...
> Le prononce de destitution est adress au procureur pour engager les poursuites civiles et pnales ...
> Si les faits sont avrs ,l'inligibilit  vie est prononce !!!
> Ce qui me sonne ,c'est que la France ne dispose pas de telles dispositions ,verrous essentiels pour un exercice politique  transparent !!!


Oui moi aussi a me sonne 

Quel est ton pays ?

En mme temps tant que  tu n'en fais pas l'exprience il est difficile d'en prendre conscience tant en ralit tu crois navement que cela pourrait fonctionner comme a et que le reprsentant ou lu tu le penses rellement dpendant de tes suffrages.

J'tais jusqu'au mois dernier conseiller municipal... jusqu' ce que je dmissionne de ce conseil, une vraie et vulgaire comdie o tu prends conscience que le systme est vrol jusqu' la trogne, et que nous ne sommes que des fantoches. H bien en lisant les textes  ce propos, je me suis rendu compte que le maire une fois lu est indboulonnable. 
Tout le conseil peut dmissionner que le maire ne perdrait pas son mandat. Il est mis en place par le conseil, mais seule une dcision du conseil des ministres peut le dmettre de ses fonctions. Autant dire que c'est le genre de truc exceptionnel.
Et dire que nous avons nous conseil municipal lu comme maire un mec qui avait le moins de suffrage sur la commune, et de loin...

----------


## Grogro

> J'tais jusqu'au mois dernier conseiller municipal... jusqu' ce que je dmissionne de ce conseil, une vraie et vulgaire comdie o tu prends conscience que le systme est vrol jusqu' la trogne, et que nous ne sommes que des fantoches. H bien en lisant les textes  ce propos, je me suis rendu compte que le maire une fois lu est indboulonnable.


Si tu as des anecdotes  partager, n'hsite pas.

----------


## fredoche

plein... si tu savais...

ce qui m'a convaincu plus que tout le reste, mais le reste a pes trs lourd, c'est lorsque des terrains agricoles baills depuis plusieurs annes  un agriculteur partant  la retraite se sont retrouvs disponibles pour les 4 conseillers agriculteurs sur les 15 que compte le conseil municipal.
Une 40aine d'hectares de pturages et de terres  grains.
Ici en Bresse "du nord" les gens sont avides de terres, ils ont de grosses machines, bossent seuls sur des centaines d'hectares, et chaque hectare en plus permet de rentabiliser les investissements matriels.

Donc rel conflit d'intrt potentiel, puisque 4 intresss au conseil municipal.
Ces terrains peuvent tre baills  quiconque, quand bien mme il ferait 500 km pour les travailler. Mais surtout ils pourraient tre baills aux agriculteurs des communes voisines, sur des critres objectifs et impartiaux.

H bien le maire a dcid que ces terrains seraient l'unique apanage des gens de la commune. Donc des 4 agriculteurs sur un total de plus de 600 habitants. Comme quoi les intrts de la commune, donc de la communaut, tout le monde s'en tape.
Ces 4 l se sont runis pour se partager le gteau. 
Le gteau partag, proposition du partage a t fait en conseil municipal, discussion du sujet en conseil municipal, et bien sur aucun vote pour valider une quelconque dcision ou partage.
Les terrains lous au mme prix, prix qui remontent probablement  plus de 30 ans,  ces pauvres gens qui de leur point de vue sont bien les seuls  travailler sur cette commune ou ailleurs.
Et quand ce sujet tait abord en conseil municipal, les 4 en question taient prsents et n'ont pas quitt la salle.

Donc le conflit d'intrt tait plus qu'act, et bien sur organis et couvert par le maire, ses adjoints et ces 4 l.

Le meilleur c'est que quelques jours aprs le procs verbal stipule en toutes lettres et en gras que les personnes intresss par l'affaire taient toutes sorties de la pice et n'avaient pas particip au dbat. C'est pour le moins un mensonge.
Je n'ai pas sign ce procs-verbal puisque je me serais rendu complice d'un faux en criture publique.
Mais le maire nous a demand  tous, nous 15 lui compris de cautionner et valider un faux en criture publique qui camouflait un conflit d'intrt rel. 
Au passage le risque c'est 5 ans d'emprisonnement je crois... mais bon...

C'est peut-tre pas grand chose mais c'est pour moi la goutte de trop. 

Alors je ne fais pas de vagues, j'en ai suffisamment fait durant ces 3 dernires annes, mais pour moi c'est termin, la comdie est termine. De ces conseillers, beaucoup ne sont l que pour leurs intrts, et les autres sont considrs comme bon  cautionner les dcisions du maire qui a rellement tout pouvoir. Une vaste mascarade.

Et pour le reste je ne vais pas me mettre ces gens  dos, j'en ai dj quelques-uns dans ce conseil du fait de nos prcdents dbats notamment sur les oliennes, pour des hectares de terre. Mais le procd me rpugne, donc c'est fini

----------


## MABROUKI

> fredoche
> Quel est ton pays ?


Votre serviteur est d'Algerie ..!!!




> fredoche
> Tout le conseil peut dmissionner que le maire ne perdrait pas son mandat


Eh ,bien chez nous c'est le maire et ses 2  vice-prsidents (un maire ou president d'assemblee departementale , chez nous ,est assist par 2 vice-prsidents adjoints lus  par l'assemble) qui trinquent gnralement vu les pouvoirs de dcision dont ils disposent !!!

l' "accountabilit" permanente des lus devant les citoyens est l'pe de Damocls suspendue au dessus de la tte des Elus ,faute de quoi toutes les drives sont possibles !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> fredoche
> Le gteau partag, proposition du partage a t fait en conseil municipal, discussion du sujet en conseil municipal, et bien sur aucun vote pour valider une quelconque dcision ou partage


Le fait mme de l'existence d'un conseil municipal qui se substitue aux votes   de l'assemble gnrale des lus ,seule habilite  lgalement  voter les marches importants (une concession de domaines immobiliers publics est d'importance) et les impts est une absurdit institutionnelle en soi !!!
Chez nous, toute dcision d'intrt public est soumise au vote de l'assemble !!!

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce qui me sonne ,c'est que la France ne dispose pas de telles dispositions ,verrous essentiels pour un exercice politique  transparent !!!


Ce que j'espre, c'est que ce soit dit un maximum et que les gens se rveillent pour demander des comptes et que ces mesures soient prises !




> J'tais jusqu'au mois dernier conseiller municipal... jusqu' ce que je dmissionne de ce conseil, une vraie et vulgaire comdie o tu prends conscience que le systme est vrol jusqu' la trogne, et que nous ne sommes que des fantoches. H bien en lisant les textes  ce propos, je me suis rendu compte que le maire une fois lu est indboulonnable.


Bienvenue au club amigo... Et je parie que tu n'es pas cru quand tu le dis. On te dit que tu exagres, que tu es aigri et/ou jaloux de l'lu ou autres conneries du genre ?




> Si tu as des anecdotes  partager, n'hsite pas.


Tu en as un paquet... Acheter de l' "art moderne"  un pote de ton rseau, tu sais les oeuvres  la con horribles que tu vois dans les parcs (et il y en a pour du pognon). Bloquer la possibilit de rendre des terrains constructibles, racheter plus tard par l'lu puis ils sont devenus subitement constructibles. Bagnoles crames et/ou menaces de mort pour les opposants  l'lu. Renvoi de l'cole ou des clubs de sports les enfants des opposants politiques pour des raisons douteuses. Appel d'offres bidon en sachant trs bien que tu sais dj qui va l'avoir (un pote bien sur) et a j'ai dj vu en direct des cas de collusions / conflits d'intrts avec des serrages de pogne. Monter une structure locale soit disant pour l'activit conomique pour pouvoir y caser ta fille et tes neveux. Faire passer sur le "budget de fonctionnement" un soi disant bureau (une garonnire en ralit) et des bouteilles de champagne (si je te dis le nombre sur un an, tu ne me crois pas, lu toujours pas inquit  ce jour). Etc etc etc...

Et pour rejoindre fredoche, les rgles sont pourries. En France, on pense que lu veut dire reprsent mais c'est totalement faux. Les lus ne reprsentent parfois pas du tout ce qui a t exprim pendant les votes. Tu as des lus qui le sont avec un faible pourcentage des voix.

----------


## Invit

Tiens, a me fait penser  ce jeu qui a circul cette semaine. Si vous voulez vous retrouver dans la peau de fredoche : 
https://jplusplus.github.io/the-accountant/fr.html#/

----------


## Grogro

Un jacassant pourri jusqu' la moelle  cass sa pipe. On ne va videmment pas pleurer un reprsentant aussi caricatural de la mafia politico-financire : 

_"Henri Emmanuelli tait un homme droit. Socialiste de cur, de raison et d'action, il n'a jamais transig avec ses ides et ses principes."_
 Franois Hollande

Un "homme droit" en effet : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affaire_Urba

Et un banquier de Rotschild. Fidle aux "valeurs" des 200 familles en effet.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


J'ajoute  ce message qu'il faut quand mme savoir qu'il y a bon nombre d'actes dlictueux qui sont dcouverts mais qui ne sont pas ports en Justice pour la simple et bonne raison que a nuirait  l'institution concerne. Le fraudeur est mis out du rseau, sa carrire est finie et basta. Ou alors si il est assez influent pour contenir l'jection et il continue comme si rien ne s'tait pass. On le voit avec de nombreux gros lus qui sont passs par la case Justice et qui reviennent en blanche colombe quelques annes aprs.

J'ai un exemple qui me vient en tte d'une association culturelle d' "intrt public" o le Prsident s'est goinfr comme un porc (avr par les expertises comptables) mais o l'affaire a t touffe pour prserver les intrts de cette association car il y a une histoire de grosses subventions d'Etat derrire a et qu'il ne faut pas faire d'clat par rapport  a. Et on parle de gros sous... Affaire touffe grce  l'influence de quelques lites puisque ce Prsident avait le bras long (jusqu'au Ministre mme). Jusqu'aux dernires nouvelles, pas inquit, il vit son retrait des affaires trs tranquillement en Province.

Autre exemple, un lu qui a un conflit d'intrt vident avec un ouvrage. Affaire touffe car le chantier a cout des millions, qu'il tait trs en retard et que l'institution n'allait pas risquer de le retarder encore plus vu les enjeux conomiques derrire a. Au final, ce projet a englouti des millions, il est rat, l'lu n'a jamais t inquit et il est tranquillement en train de vivre sa retraite. Mme aujourd'hui, il est difficilement atteignable car l'institution essaye de refourguer les locaux construits et elle ne veut pas d'clat autour de ce projet.

----------


## Grogro

Il faudrait monter un site au visuel percutant pour partager en tout anonymat (et diffuser les preuves si possible) ce genre de drives.

----------


## GrandFather

> Il faudrait monter un site au visuel percutant pour partager en tout anonymat (et diffuser les preuves si possible) ce genre de drives.


Tiens, je croyais que la dlation 2.0 tait une exclusivit anglo-saxonne... Ce qu'il faut, ce sont des mdias  l'afft de ces affaires, des garde-fous institutionnels, et, surtout, de la transparence permettant une vigilance citoyenne  grande chelle. Les dmocraties ne sont pas  l'abri de la corruption, aucun systme ne l'est, par contre c'est le seul qui peut se doter d'outils pour la juguler. Suffit de le vouloir.

----------


## Hizin

Une carte de ce genre : https://www.visualiserlacorruption.fr/home ?

----------


## fredoche

> Tiens, je croyais que la dlation 2.0 tait une exclusivit anglo-saxonne...


Il serait bon de ne pas confondre dlation et dnonciation... faisant acte de civisme ou bnfique  la communaut.
Pour l'instant beaucoup profitent de cette espce d'omerta li  un pass difficile et  l'amalgame entre ces 2 notions

Ca a l'air trs pdagogique ce jeu Gastiflex

Et on ne me dit pas grand chose TallyHo, j'ai un conseiller qui a regrett mon dpart et m'en a demand les raisons. Pour le reste je ne suis mme pas sur que les autres le sachent.
Franchement je me suis dbarrass d'un bon paquet de stress et de soucis, parce que a me pesait terriblement, et je faisais tout de mauvais gr depuis pas mal de temps.
On m'en a dit plus quand j'tais au conseil, les menaces  peine voiles, physiques, d'un des adjoints.

Je ne suis pas aigri. je suis bien conscient que de plus en plus de monde l'est en France, ou dboussol, dans un pays o les lus pour beaucoup n'ont aucune valeur  respecter ou  dfendre. Je suis dans un patelin, rural et exclusivement peupl de "franais de souche", loin de la ville, du reste petite. Le FN est majoritaire ici depuis longtemps, une dcennie presque.
Le rejet de l'autre est viscral, les gens de tous les villages alentours sont dj considrs comme des trangers, voir des adversaires.
Et les lus en place, le maire fait son 7e mandat, ne font que cultiver ce repli sur soi.

Ici les gens sont racistes, aigris, nuls et imbus d'eux-mme alors qu'ils sont juste cons et ignorants. Pour beaucoup hein... pas tous heureusement. 

Absence de projet... on connait a au niveau national... le symptme d'un pays qui se meurt.

Mais une fois qu'on aura touch le fond on remontera

----------


## Grogro

> Tiens, je croyais que la dlation 2.0 tait une exclusivit anglo-saxonne... Ce qu'il faut, ce sont des mdias  l'afft de ces affaires, des garde-fous institutionnels, et, surtout, de la transparence permettant une vigilance citoyenne  grande chelle. Les dmocraties ne sont pas  l'abri de la corruption, aucun systme ne l'est, par contre c'est le seul qui peut se doter d'outils pour la juguler. Suffit de le vouloir.


On ne parle pas de dlation 2.0, on parle d'un wikileak citoyen scuris.

----------


## TallyHo

> Une carte de ce genre : https://www.visualiserlacorruption.fr/home ?


C'est pas mal mais on est sur des affaires juges donc pas de souci de diffamation ou autres. C'est sur que c'est un dbut et c'est pas mal que a existe mais il faut le faire connatre maintenant. Perso je ne connaissais pas...  ::?: 




> On ne parle pas de dlation 2.0, on parle d'un wikileak citoyen scuris.


Tu aimes la Russie ou l'Equateur ?  ::aie:: 

Wikileaks c'est risqu car, contrairement au site de Hizin, tu donnes des infos pompes de l'intrieur quand tu es ou tais en fonction. L tu entres dans l'illgalit mme si les faits sont avrs par la suite. Regardes Snowden...

----------


## Grogro

Sans transition, le chiffre du jour qui parle de lui-mme : http://etudiant.lefigaro.fr/article/...-d53405673179/

99% seulement ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> Sans transition, le chiffre du jour qui parle de lui-mme : http://etudiant.lefigaro.fr/article/...-d53405673179/


Je leur conseille d'adhrer au plus grand parti : http://jevotepas.fr/presentation/  ::): 

Pourquoi pas aprs tout ? Une nouvelle forme de rvolution ?

----------


## Invit

> Sans transition, le chiffre du jour qui parle de lui-mme : http://etudiant.lefigaro.fr/article/...-d53405673179/
> 
> 99% seulement ?


Waw ! J'aurais pens moins (pessimiste que je suis). C'est l qu'on voit que le niveau d'ducation des jeunes augmente malgr tout. Sur certains points seulement (malheureusement) et de faon incontrle (heureusement), mais quand mme. Je suis contente que la propagande ne fonctionne pas  100 %.

----------


## Grogro

Sachons reconnaitre que parfois, entre deux fake news, le Monde peut faire du bon boulot : 

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/live/2...9975_3224.html

http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...9_4355770.html

----------


## TallyHo

Ben... De temps en temps, ils sont bien obligs d'tre srieux et consciencieux pour vendre les abonnements  ::D: 

[EDIT]

Pour ceux que a intresse, mission de JLM en direct sur YT en ce moment mme :

----------


## Grogro

Pour ceux que a intresse, une des sources du renouveau politique de la gauche critique : http://www.slate.fr/story/138602/cha...ors_picks=true

----------


## Grogro

Un bilan en nuances de la RGPP opre de 2005  2012, au moment o tout le monde dit comme un axiome "qu'il y a trop de fonctionnaires en France" : http://www.laviedesidees.fr/Y-a-t-il...ionnaires.html

----------


## TallyHo

Dj dire qu'il y a trop de fonctionnaires est trop amalgamant car il y a plusieurs types de fonctionnaires. Si on prend les fonctionnaires d'Etat, je n'en sais rien. Si on prend les fonctionnaires hospitaliers, je pense qu'il en manque. Si on parle des fonctionnaires territoriaux, l a se complique car il y a plusieurs institutions territoriales... Mais pour certaines, trs clairement, elles ont explos le compteur. C'est le cas chez moi avec l'Agglo et la Mairie, c'est impressionnant le nombre de fonctionnaires qu'ils ont par rapport  la population. Par contre, nos pompiers sont en sous-effectif.

----------


## Grogro

L'article indique que les effectifs de la fonction publique d'tat ont fondu et que les effectifs de la fonction publique hospitalire ont augment. Malgr la fermeture de nombreux hpitaux et l'puisement du personnel soignant en sous effectif chronique depuis de nombreuses annes. Est-ce  dire que le poids de l'administratif a explos dans les hpitaux ?

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce  dire que le poids de l'administratif a explos dans les hpitaux ?


Pas forcment, c'est peut-tre tout simplement le nombre de patients qui a augment.

----------


## el_slapper

C'est surtout que la technicit des soins a fortement augment. Et le suivi, aussi, demande bien plus de travail. Mme avec une informatisation accrue, il faut faire beaucoup plus de choses. Et il est  noter que ce suivi permet de mieux anticiper les besoins(qualit de service), mais aussi d'identifier et de traiter les zones de couts excessifs.

Aprs, hein, tout n'est pas roes, et il reste des dysfonctionnements. Mais plus de gens ne signifie pas plus de choses inutiles, bien au contraire.

----------


## Grogro

La tlvision franaise sous perfusion de subventions, encore une fois  l'image d'elle-mme : http://television.telerama.fr/televi...rte,156064.php

Tout n'est pas faux trs loin de l, et c'est qui forme l'ossature des meilleurs fakes : mlanger le vrai et le faux, le crdible non vrifi, et le bidonnage caricatural.

----------


## TallyHo

Il y a 70 ans... Il y a quelques similitudes avec notre poque  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

Le mandat d'Hollande va bientt se terminer.
Ce serait intressant de voir le bilan de ces 5 ans.

Le problme c'est qu'il est possible qu'on tombe sur encore pire qu'Hollande... (parfois on croit avoir touch le fond, mais en fait non)
Le PS meurt mais il va renatre dans un parti encore pire.

Edit :
*Ci-gt le PS :  qui la faute ?*
_Le Parti socialiste ne fdre plus grand monde et se montre dsormais incapable de remporter une lection._

----------


## Grogro

Point intressant sur un fait de socit fondamental mais occult dans la campagne : https://theconversation.com/la-banli...entielle-74993

Parmi les stats, un point me frappe particulirement : _"Enfin, un ennemi de taille se dresse face aux processus dducation des plus jeunes et peut expliquer partiellement labandon scolaire dans les quartiers : celui de lconomie souterraine qui reprsente prs de 9.9 % du PIB (204 milliards deuros) en France."_

En complment : 

http://mondafrique.com/banlieues-sar...-dintegration/
http://www.onpv.fr/uploads/media_ite...5.original.pdf

NB : il va de soi que je ne partage pas forcment l'orientation des liens que je poste pour ouvrir le dbat.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Point intressant sur un fait de socit fondamental mais occult dans la campagne : https://theconversation.com/la-banli...entielle-74993
> 
> Parmi les stats, un point me frappe particulirement : _"Enfin, un ennemi de taille se dresse face aux processus dducation des plus jeunes et peut expliquer partiellement labandon scolaire dans les quartiers : celui de lconomie souterraine qui reprsente prs de 9.9 % du PIB (204 milliards deuros) en France."_


Je dirai que c'est d'autant plus important de lgaliser le produit le plus vendu, pour toucher au coeur ces rseaux. Ils ne tiendront pas quelques mois contre des produits vendu par le gouvernements de qualit.

Qui irait acheter sa beuh ou son shit dans un cupe gorge quand il peut l'acheter dans un bureau de tabac sans dangers...

----------


## TallyHo

> Je dirai que c'est d'autant plus important de lgaliser le produit le plus vendu, pour toucher au coeur ces rseaux. Ils ne tiendront pas quelques mois contre des produits vendu par le gouvernements de qualit.


En supposant que a fonctionne, le rseau se dplacera sur d'autres business. Prends des villes comme Trappes qui est souponne d'tre une filire djihadiste, tu enlves le business du cannabis, que va t'il se passer ? Il ne faut pas non plus ngliger le fait que la racaille et les djihadistes sont en affaire (pas de petits profits...). Donc quel business investir ou amplifier pour combler les pertes financires de la lgalisation ? Gaffe que ce ne soit pas un business plus dangereux comme les armes. D'autant plus que les rseaux mafieux peuvent trs vite s'adapter et muter, ce n'est pas comme une boite qui a une tonne de papiers  faire pour changer ses statuts...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En supposant que a fonctionne, le rseau se dplacera sur d'autres business. Prends des villes comme Trappes qui est souponne d'tre une filire djihadiste, tu enlves le business du cannabis, que va t'il se passer ? Il ne faut pas non plus ngliger le fait que la racaille et les djihadistes sont en affaire (pas de petits profits...). Donc quel business investir ou amplifier pour combler les pertes financires de la lgalisation ? Gaffe que ce ne soit pas un business plus dangereux comme les armes. D'autant plus que les rseaux mafieux peuvent trs vite s'adapter et muter, ce n'est pas comme une boite qui a une tonne de papiers  faire pour changer ses statuts...


Oui et non. Le cannabis est avantageux pour ces ordures parce que c'est trs demand, donc facile  couler, et trs rentable. Le march des armes est trs diffrent. C'est pas le bobo colo qui va aller s'acheter une kalash tous les vendredis soirs...  :;): 
Donc, en lgalisant le cannabis, on dstabilise la filire, tu poursuis avec quelques descentes de flics tout azimut pour bien mettre la pression, refonte de la police de proximit dans les quartiers, et tu peux commencer  reprendre la main. T'arrteras pas tous les trafics, y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours, mais tu vas faire descendre des cads de banlieue (genre rocker des bacs  sable) de leur trne.

----------


## Invit

Le tabac est lgal en France, a n'empche pas que 20% des clopes se vendent sous le manteau.




> Qui irait acheter sa beuh ou son shit dans un cupe gorge quand il peut l'acheter dans un bureau de tabac sans dangers...


Si c'est tax comme les clopes, tout ceux qui voudront payer moins cher.
Et puis pour ce qui est des coupes gorges, dans la plupart des villes le plus simple c'est d'aller sur une place frquente et d'attendre de se faire aborder (ex : place Wilson  Toulouse). Quand tu connais pas tu vas dans un coupe gorge, mais quand t'es un client fidle tu retrouves ton dealer chez lui ou chez toi.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est pour a qu'il est ultra important que les taxes ne soient pas trop levs.
Pour le tabac les taxes doivent attendre les 400% (c'est un peu comme pour le carburant).

Si le prix d'1g de cannabis lgal est beaucoup plus chre que de l'illgal, la lgalisation ne rduira pas la criminalit.

----------


## Grogro

> Si le prix d'1g de cannabis lgal est beaucoup plus chre que de l'illgal, la lgalisation ne rduira pas la criminalit.


La qualit, la scurit du produit (garde-fous sanitaires), la plus grande facilit d'accs. Sans compter que le fait de ne plus financer les rseaux criminels voire le terrorisme international (via les routes de traffic dans le Sahel) sera un puissant moteur du lgal contre l'illgal. Qui irait acheter une barrette de shit illgale  des racailles interlopes, bourre de produits frelats, quand tu peux avoir accs lgalement  de la vraie weed raffine riche en terpnes ? Et des vapos pour la consommer de faon responsable sans s'encrasser les poumons avec du tabac ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> En supposant que a fonctionne, le rseau se dplacera sur d'autres business. Prends des villes comme Trappes qui est souponne d'tre une filire djihadiste, tu enlves le business du cannabis, que va t'il se passer ? Il ne faut pas non plus ngliger le fait que la racaille et les djihadistes sont en affaire (pas de petits profits...). Donc quel business investir ou amplifier pour combler les pertes financires de la lgalisation ? Gaffe que ce ne soit pas un business plus dangereux comme les armes. D'autant plus que les rseaux mafieux peuvent trs vite s'adapter et muter, ce n'est pas comme une boite qui a une tonne de papiers  faire pour changer ses statuts...


Comme l'a dit john, il faut encore trouver le macrh ausi porteur un foi celui ci perdu. On ne cr pas une demande en arme aussi facilement qu'une demande en drogue legere et pas chere.

Les mafias sont trs friande des traffics peu dangereux aussi... plus ils risquent plus ils doivent arroser pour se protger. Un des exemples, c'est l'investissement massif de ces dernires dans les sites de tlchargement, de torrent, de VPN, etc... Que de l'argent facile avec des risques faibles... Ils recoltent tranquillement de l'argent sans prendre de gros rsques, les punitions tant largement financires.

----------


## Invit

> Sans compter que le fait de ne plus financer les rseaux criminels voire le terrorisme international (via les routes de traffic dans le Sahel) sera un puissant moteur du lgal contre l'illgal.


Parce que tu penses que si le cannabis est lgal on va en plus le produire chez nous ?
Il n'y a pas de raison que a aussi chappe  la mondialisation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La qualit, la scurit du produit, la plus grande facilit d'accs.


Ouais d'accord, mais si d'un ct t'as du shit de marocain coup  n'importe quoi  5/g et de l'autre de la pure beuh franaise bio lgal  22 TTC/g.
Y'en a qui vont se dire "rien  foutre je vais acheter de la rsine de merde !".

Ou alors les producteurs franais ne vont pas dclarer toutes leur ventes.
Parce que si par exemple, eux vendent  3/g  et que l'tat met 400% de taxes, a fera 15/g. (et l on compte pas l'intermdiaire entre le producteur et le consommateur, donc ce ne serait pas exactement a)
Autant vendre au black entre 8 et 12...

----------


## TallyHo

> T'arrteras pas tous les trafics, y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours, mais tu vas faire descendre des cads de banlieue (genre rocker des bacs  sable) de leur trne.


Ou tu les pousseras vers un banditisme plus avanc et/ou plus nuisible. On n'en sait rien...




> Comme l'a dit john, il faut encore trouver le macrh ausi porteur un foi celui ci perdu. On ne cr pas une demande en arme aussi facilement qu'une demande en drogue legere et pas chere.


Tu n'as pas compris o je veux en venir. Le march du cannabis les tient tranquille. Tu as des villes comme Trappes que je donnais en exemple qui sont des vrais champs de mine et qui peuvent exploser  tout moment. Ca n'hsite pas  charger la porte du commissariat avec un 38 tonnes pour librer un pote (exemple rel)... Alors si tu touches  leur business, tu crois qu'ils vont se taire et bosser comme tout le monde ?

C'est triste  dire mais c'est comme a, on a laiss faire et maintenant on est oblig de contenir plutt que de vraiment lutter parce que, si tu touches au business, c'est une vraie poudrire qui va te sauter  la gueule de tous les cts et on n'aura pas assez de force de l'ordre et d'arme pour calmer le jeu. Dj qu'ils sont  bout avec la situation actuelle...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un peu le mme genre d'argument que "pensez  tous ces petits dealers qui perdraient leur emplois en cas de lgalisation, vous vous rendez compte ils n'auraient plus que le RSA...".

Il y a une forte demande pour le cannabis et rien n'arrivera  son niveau, les trafiquants seront oblig de faire autre chose.
Ils feront une reconversion professionnelle et voil.

Les dealers utilisent des mineurs pour transporter la drogue au client.
Alors le mineur est content, il a un plus gros salaire que ses copains qui vont au collge, mais c'est pas tellement un projet d'avenir...

----------


## TallyHo

Je ne crois pas que ce soit aussi simple qu'un simple coup de Karcher... Les politiciens ont laiss faire en change de voix et d'une certaine "paix" en laissant les ghettos aux mains des communautaristes et autres cads. Et je ne crois pas que tous les dealers aillent en reconversion professionnelle aprs avoir gout  l'argent facile. La dlinquance va se dplacer, l'histoire mafieuse le prouve avec les nombreuses mutations et adaptations des rseaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

La dlinquance pourra se dplacer dans un autre pays o le cannabis sera toujours illgal...
C'est bizarre comme argument "si on lgalise le cannabis les dlinquants feront pire" / "il faut laisser les dlinquants dealer du cannabis sinon ils feraient pire".
C'est pas oblig de ce passer mal :
- on lgalise le cannabis
- il n'y a plus de client pour les dealers
- les dealers prennent leur retraite
Bon ils risquent de sentre-tuer un petit peu, mais quelque part a fera diminuer la criminalit au final.

On pourrait voir de l'autre cte "si le cannabis est lgal, il y aura moins de nouveaux dlinquants".

Il est probable que si on ne le lgalise pas c'est parce que des politiciens font parti du trafic.
Ils prfrent gagner de l'argent illgal pour leur enrichissement personnel, plutt que de rapporter des milliards  l'tat.
Trafic de drogue: Florence Lamblin, lue cologiste (EELV) parisienne, mise en cause

----------


## TallyHo

> Il est probable que si on ne le lgalise pas c'est parce que des politiciens font parti du trafic.


C'est aussi fort probable que les intrts se mlangent  un certain niveau. D'ailleurs c'est un des problmes que le Commissaire Van Loc a rencontr quand il a mis en garde contre la prolifration de la mafia et qu'il a commenc  toucher trop haut, on lui a fait comprendre qu'il valait mieux qu'il se mette en retraite... Mme le Prfet qui tait son ami n'a pas pu le soutenir si je me souviens bien de son histoire.

----------


## Grogro

Il y a sans doute un peu de a, mais je crois plus  ta grille de lecture plus haut :




> Tu n'as pas compris o je veux en venir. Le march du cannabis les tient tranquille. Tu as des villes comme Trappes que je donnais en exemple qui sont des vrais champs de mine et qui peuvent exploser  tout moment. Ca n'hsite pas  charger la porte du commissariat avec un 38 tonnes pour librer un pote (exemple rel)... Alors si tu touches  leur business, tu crois qu'ils vont se taire et bosser comme tout le monde ?
> 
> C'est triste  dire mais c'est comme a, on a laiss faire et maintenant on est oblig de contenir plutt que de vraiment lutter parce que, si tu touches au business, c'est une vraie poudrire qui va te sauter  la gueule de tous les cts et on n'aura pas assez de force de l'ordre et d'arme pour calmer le jeu. Dj qu'ils sont  bout avec la situation actuelle...


Il se trouve que justement, c'est un argument que j'ai entendu plus d'une fois, de vive voix, entres autres de potes dans les forces de l'ordre ou dans les douanes. Sachant que l'armement en circulation, c'est plus des gentils calibres 7.65  l'ancienne, mais des fusils d'assaut au minimum. Une simple recherche avec les mots-cls "attaques contre les commissariats" donne des rsultats perturbants.

Pour le financement des partis politiques : https://www.les-crises.fr/2011-bourg...r-les-billets/

----------


## pmithrandir

je pense que tu as un point interessant... oui, on risque d'avoir des difficults si on leur pique leur march. 
Maintenant, je pense qu'on peut le faire de manire intelligente, que ce march ne vas pas se crer en 2 jours et que donc on peut aussi leur permettre d'en faire partie...

Certains sauteront le pas, d'autres non.

En plus, rien n'oblige a faire ca de manire brusque, si on prend l'exemple de ryu... mettons que le grmme soit a 5 dans un ghetto, 20 dans un bureau de tabac... le bureau de tabac va prendre 20% du march en quelques mois... et si on prend une optique de lgalisation, on descend ensuite a 18, puis a 15, puis 12, etc... jusqu'a arriver en 10 ans a un prix quivalent.

Tu vites alors l'effet de seuil, et tu asseche en 10 ans les qualrtier de ce phnomne...

----------


## Ryu2000

20/g !
Mais vous tes fou !

 la limite du Ice-O-Lator ultra fin, mais pas de la beuh, mme de la Jack Herrer a ne cote pas si chre...
C'est pas un prix ralisable, les consommateurs ne sont pas tous riche.
1g c'est pas grand chose.

Edit : Pensez  l'quivalence alcool.
Avec 20 tu peux avoir lgalement dans n'importe quelle grande surface 2 bouteilles de 70cL d'au choix : Vodka, Gin, Pastis.
Il existe des bouteilles de 100cL de Rhum  55 pour mme pas 15.
Imaginez combien de L de vin issu de diffrent pays de la communaut europenne on peut acheter avec 20 !

20/g a n'a aucun sens.
Personne ne paiera aussi chre.
Tous les consommateurs continueront de s'en procurer illgalement sauf qu'ils ne risqueront plus rien derrire puisque ce sera lgal.
1g TTC a devrait tre autour de 10 et c'est dj bien assez chre.

----------


## pmithrandir

> 20/g !
> Mais vous tes fou !
> 
>  la limite du Ice-O-Lator ultra fin, mais pas de la beuh, mme de la Jack Herrer a ne cote pas si chre...
> C'est pas un prix ralisable, les consommateurs ne sont pas tous riche.
> 1g c'est pas grand chose.





> mettons que le grmme soit a 5 dans un ghetto, 20 dans un bureau de tabac.


Ryu... l'emploi de "mettons" implique une hypothse, pas forcement raliste. Un exemple pour appuyer le discours, pas une piste srieuse de travail.

Je ne fume pas, donc je serai meme incapable de te donner le prix d'un paquet de clope... donc un 1g de beuh... aucune ide...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Il est tonnant quil ne soit pas fait mention dans vos postes, de la teneur en THC (Wikipedia). Si jai bien compris, les pays qui sont susceptible de dpnaliser la vente ou la consommation de chanvre nautoriserait la vente que de produits peu neuro-actifs. a laissera de la place pour les petits dealers spcialiser dans lapprovisionnement de leurs gros clients en haschisch.  ::?: 

Je suis un peu surpris par le tableau en milieu de page, parce que jai lu (?) que le cannabinode ( la neurotoxicit nulle_!), aurait des consquences lourde quand labsorption est rgulire, chez les gens dont le cerveau est encore en formation, et donc, chez les adolescents. Mais apparemment, ces substances sont toujours  ltude. Et le principe de prcaution_?

Drle : En Europe, la France + la Corse et le Danemark sont les plus grand essayeurs_!
Le Canada compte faire utiliser  sa gendarmerie des testeurs (un ballon  :;): ) pour vrifier si un conducteur est sous leffet de ces cannabinodes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un exemple pour appuyer le discours, pas une piste srieuse de travail.


Ah ok, j'avais pas compris...




> Si jai bien compris, les pays qui sont susceptible de dpnaliser la vente ou la consommation de chanvre nautoriserait la vente que de produits peu neuro-actifs.


Non c'est trs rarement le cas...
Il doit y avoir qu'en Suisse qu'ils ont lgalis le cannabis avec moins d'1% de THC, mais je ne vois pas trop lintrt (sauf pour les malades).

Si en France on lgalise il ne faut pas limiter le taux de THC, de toute faon tu contrle pas forcment, si tu fais des croisements peut tre que les plantes issues des graines produite produiront un fort taux de THC.
On va pas dtruire la rcolte, parce qu'il y a trop de THC...

Il existe des bouteilles d'Absinthe  69% en grande surface.

----------


## TallyHo

> En plus, rien n'oblige a faire ca de manire brusque, si on prend l'exemple de ryu... mettons que le grmme soit a 5 dans un ghetto, 20 dans un bureau de tabac... le bureau de tabac va prendre 20% du march en quelques mois... et si on prend une optique de lgalisation, on descend ensuite a 18, puis a 15, puis 12, etc... jusqu'a arriver en 10 ans a un prix quivalent.


Ca peut rsoudre une partie du problme mais pas la plus importante de mon point de vue : l'radication de la dlinquance lie  ce march car elle va se dplacer, on en a l'exprience sur d'autres "marchs".

Mais a me pose une autre question aussi : est ce que tu penses vraiment que l'Etat va baisser les prix ? L aussi on a un exemple avec la clope, l'Etat ne baisse pas les prix, au contraire il les matraque avec la hausse du march noir qui l'accompagne ou les achats frontaliers.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si l'tat est intelligent oui. 
Comme toute bonne entreprise voulant assoir son monpole il pourra soit envoyer les flics  soit ecraser la concurrence et une fois celle ci enterree remonter doucement les prix  au niveau dsir

----------


## TallyHo

Ca fait quand mme un gros SI... Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de politiciens agir intelligemment ces derniers temps...  ::?: 

Bref, on verra bien, si a se trouve c'est juste de la dmago et ils ne le feront jamais.

----------


## Invit

> Bref, on verra bien, si a se trouve c'est juste de la dmago et ils ne le feront jamais.


C'est que dans le programme de Hamon il me semble, donc il y a peu de chances que a arrive.

----------


## Grogro

Je suis surtout quasiment sr qu'on sera le dernier pays de l'OCDE  lgaliser le cannabis, dans une gnration, quand les producteurs amricains seront irrattrapables. Dans un pays aussi vieillissant, o les retraits font la loi, aussi verrouill  tous les niveaux, et ttanis par la peur du moindre risque potentiel, la libralisation du cannabis n'est simplement pas vendable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans un pays aussi vieillissant, o les retraits font la loi, aussi verrouill  tous les niveaux, et ttanis par la peur du moindre risque potentiel


Ouais enfin le gouvernement a bien lgalis le mariage entre personnes du mme sexe.
Donc il peut bien lgaliser le cannabis, quand mme.

C'est quand mme pas quoi de laisser  chaque citoyen franais le droit de cultiver quelques plantes pour sa consommation personnelle.
De donner le droit aux malades de faire des "Cannabis Social Club" pour qu'ils se mettent en commun pour cultiver assez de cannabis mdical (plus fort en CBD qu'en THC) pour leurs traitements.
De laisser les franais crer leur entreprise pour produire et vendre du cannabis thrapeutique ou rcratif.

La plupart des gens ne verraient pas de diffrence, il existe dj des jeunes qui consomment du cannabis dans la rue aujourd'hui...
Le consommateur verrait la diffrence parce qu'il aurait accs  un produit de trs haute qualit.
En plus a augmenterait le tourisme, a crerait des emplois, a aiderait les malades, a ferrait conomiser normment  l'tat, a rapporterait normment  l'tat.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouais enfin le gouvernement a bien lgalis le mariage entre personnes du mme sexe.
> Donc il peut bien lgaliser le cannabis, quand mme.


Tu peux m'expliquer comment tu arrives  mettre au mme plan une loi socitale qui va dans le sens de l'galit des citoyens aux yeux de la lois, et la lgalisation d'un produit  caractre hautement dangereux pour la sant de celui qui consomme et risque pour les autres ?

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> lgalisation d'un produit  caractre hautement dangereux pour la sant de celui qui consomme et risque pour les autres ?


Hein ? L'alcool est dj lgal  ::koi:: 

On parle ici de la lgalisation du cannabis, largement moins dangereux que l'alcool sus-cit.  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Hein ? L'alcool est dj lgal 
> 
> On parle ici de la lgalisation du cannabis, largement moins dangereux que l'alcool sus-cit.


C'est toi qui le dit... , les tudes ne sont pas tout a fait d'accord avec toi sur le cot "cool" du cannabis.

----------


## Bousk

L'alcool est peut-tre un exemple criticable, mais quid de la cigarette ?  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est que dans le programme de Hamon il me semble, donc il y a peu de chances que a arrive.


Et Mlechon aussi, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux m'expliquer comment tu arrives  mettre au mme plan une loi socitale qui va dans le sens de l'galit des citoyens aux yeux de la lois, et la lgalisation d'un produit


C'est trs simple.
Si on revient dans le contexte, un membre exprimait qu'en France on ne peut rien changer, moi je sors un exemple rcent o la France a chang un gros truc.
Autoriser le mariage entre personne du mme sexe ce n'est pas anodin (pendant des sicles et des sicles a n'a pas fonctionn comme a).
En plus la suite a va tre la lgalisation de PMA/GPA.

Alors que lgaliser une plante pas dangereuse...
C'est pas aussi gros comme changement.
Officiellement le cannabis est pas du tout dangereux comme psychotrope (je ne vais pas encore une fois partager le tableau de la dangerosit des psychotropes du rapport roques sur le site de lassemble nationale).

De toute faon si on lgalise ce sera forcment moins dangereux, puisque les dangers du cannabis sont :
1. les additifs qu'on retrouve dans la rsine.
2. les dealers.

Et l il y aura des franais qui vendront lgalement dans des lieux spcialiss et le produit sera franais (donc impeccable).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Alors que lgaliser une plante pas dangereuse...


Tu devrais aller lire le lien que j'ai mis dans un post prcdent, avant de dire que ce n'est pas dangereux. 


 tout ceux qui me moinssent quand je dis que le cannabis est dangereux, je tiens juste  leur dire, que personnellement, je n'en consomme pas, alors, faites ce que vous voulez, aprs tout, c'est vos neurones (enfin, ce qu'il en reste...  :;):  )

----------


## Invit

> Tu devrais aller lire le lien que j'ai mis dans un post prcdent, avant de dire que ce n'est pas dangereux.


Personne n'a dit que ce n'tait pas dangereux, mais comparer l'volution du QI des fumeurs vs non fumeurs entre 13 et 38 ans et en conclure que le cannabis a une influence nfaste sur la sant mentale, y'a plus srieux comme tude. (La sant mentale est dtermine par le QI, srieusement ?)

----------


## TallyHo

> tout ceux qui me moinssent...


... On s'en fout, c'est un vote de principe sur DVP  ::): 

D'accord ou pas, c'est toujours bien d'avoir diffrentes sources pour toffer le dbat. Ton article est pas mal car il y a une tude qui semble intressante car faite sur une longue dure.




> Personne n'a dit que ce n'tait pas dangereux, mais comparer l'volution du QI des fumeurs vs non fumeurs entre 13 et 38 ans et en conclure que le cannabis a une influence nfaste sur la sant mentale, y'a plus srieux comme tude. (La sant mentale est dtermine par le QI, srieusement ?)


Il a parl que de cette tude dans l'article ? Il n'y est pas question d'imagerie mdicale ? Ca a au moins le mrite d'apporter des lments plutt que de s'changer des convictions. Personnellement, je vais chercher  en savoir plus sur les tudes qu'ils citent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu devrais aller lire le lien que j'ai mis dans un post prcdent, avant de dire que ce n'est pas dangereux.


Le gars cite 2 tudes, tu parles d'un truc... (on peut trouver 50 autres tudes qui vont dire que le cannabis n'est pas dangereux)
Et c'est quand mme des dangers plutt faible.




> Cette technique a permis  l'Universit de Dallas de prouver que la matire grise des fumeurs de cannabis diminuait dans une rgion du cerveau implique dans la motivation et la prise de dcision.


 la limite on va dire que c'est vrai, il est possible que la consommation de cannabis puisse faire diminuer la motivation et la capacit  prendre une dcision.
Ce ne sont pas des effets qui durent longtemps et qui sont irrversibles. (fumer un joint, a ne va pas couper toute motivation pendant toute ta vie)
Compar aux effet de l'alcool, du tabac et des mdicaments sous ordonnance sur le cerveau, a reste extremement faible.

La seconde tude c'est juste n'importe quoi, tu fais une mesures  13 ans et une mesure  38...
En plus la personne qui consomme du cannabis  13 ans, commence dj pas trs bien... Il y a des chances pour que sa vie ne soit pas top, et a expliquerait pourquoi il perd du QI.

Les dangers du cannabis sont beaucoup plus faible que les dangers des autres drogues.
Le cannabis illgal est souvent plus dangereux que le cannabis lgal, puisque certains dealers ajoutent des produits.
Regardez Cyril Hanouna a des rpercussions beaucoup plus ngative sur le cerveau que consommer du cannabis rgulirement.
Les smartphones, les tablettes sont beaucoup plus dangereux pour le cerveau que de consommer rgulirement du cannabis.

J'ai beaucoup moins de respect pour Michel Cymes depuis qu'il a mal reu Gilles Lartigot.
Il y a surement un conflit dintrt, il est proche de l'industrie pharmaceutique.
Le cannabis et la bonne nourriture c'est extremement mauvais pour l'industrie pharmaceutique, a peut leur faire perdre des centaines de milliards.

----------


## fredoche

ryu cesse de dire des btises sur ce sujet, forcer le trait ou exagrer  tout prix ne serviront pas tes attentes et ne te rendront pas plus crdible... ne prends pas tes lecteurs pour des crtins stp

----------


## TallyHo

> ryu cesse de dire des btises sur ce sujet, forcer le trait ou exagrer  tout prix ne serviront pas tes attentes et ne te rendront pas plus crdible... ne prends pas tes lecteurs pour des crtins stp


On peut esprer une argumentation sur le sujet ou c'est uniquement pour te mettre au vert aprs une journe stressante ?

----------


## Ryu2000

O est-ce que le trait est forc exactement ?
En plus j'ai mme reconnu que a peut avoir un effet sur la motivation.

Moi aussi je peux citer des tudes :
Cannabidiolic acid-mediated selective down-regulation of c-fos in highly aggressive breast cancer MDA-MB-231 cells: possible involvement of its down-regulation in the abrogation of aggressiveness.
En gros, a doit tre le CBDA qui lutte contre les cellules agressives du cancer du sein.

10 importantes tudes montrant les avantages du cannabis dans le domaine thrapeutique
Douze problmes de sant communs qui peuvent tre traits avec le cannabis mdical

Moi tout ce que j'ai dis, c'est qu'il y a largement plus dangereux que le cannabis et que le lgaliser ferait diminuer cette dangerosit.
Aprs c'est comme toutes les drogues, il faut savoir quilibrer.
Une bire de temps en temps a va, mais 8 Ricards par jour c'est trop.

Et il ne faut pas consommer avant d'tre adulte.
C'est sans doute plus mauvais pour les adolescents...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Personne n'a dit que ce n'tait pas dangereux, mais comparer l'volution du QI des fumeurs vs non fumeurs entre 13 et 38 ans et en conclure que le cannabis a une influence nfaste sur la sant mentale, y'a plus srieux comme tude. (La sant mentale est dtermine par le QI, srieusement ?)


Tout ce que je dis, c'est que vous pouvez fumez votre merde autant que vous voulez, l'effet sur votre sant mentale, a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre, comme aurait dit un ancien prsident !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout ce que je dis, c'est que vous pouvez fumez votre merde autant que vous voulez


Il faudrait que ce soit lgalis d'abord...
C'est au programme de Melenchon et on commence  dire qu'il risque d'tre prsent au second tour.
Si il est lu, jespre qu'il fera a bien...

----------


## macslan

> L'alcool est peut-tre un exemple criticable, mais quid de la cigarette ?


Ben les cigarettes surtout pr-faites  avec tout les produit qu'il y dedans mais au moins elles ont moins dangereuses que le cannabis avant de conduire

en Suisse il y a le CBD qui est disponible en Kiosque.

Perso je consomme aucun des trois

----------


## Bousk

Peut-tre que la cigarette ne rduit pas tes rflexes, l'alcool si et il est tout simplement interdit de conduire aprs en avoir consomm. Tout comme l'utilisation d'un tlphone est interdite au volant. La loi a volue avec les nouveauts.
Le problme initial n'tait pas a mais qu'il s'agisse d'un



> [...]produit  caractre hautement dangereux pour la sant de celui qui consomme et risque pour les autres ?

----------


## fredoche

> O est-ce que le trait est forc exactement ?


ici :



> La seconde tude c'est juste n'importe quoi, tu fais une mesures  13 ans et une mesure  38...
> En plus la personne qui consomme du cannabis  13 ans, commence dj pas trs bien... Il y a des chances pour que sa vie ne soit pas top, et a expliquerait pourquoi il perd du QI.


Ou as tu vu que la personne consomme ds 13 ans ?



> Les dangers du cannabis sont beaucoup plus faible que les dangers des autres drogues.
> Le cannabis illgal est souvent plus dangereux que le cannabis lgal, puisque certains dealers ajoutent des produits.
> Regardez Cyril Hanouna a des rpercussions beaucoup plus ngative sur le cerveau que consommer du cannabis rgulirement.
> Les smartphones, les tablettes sont beaucoup plus dangereux pour le cerveau que de consommer rgulirement du cannabis.


Les 2 premires phrases se contredisent il me semble mais bon... Cannabis lgal ou illgal de plus tu les distingues comment? Mme aux pays-bas c'est une tolrance et les sources d'approvisionnement ne sont pas controles, mme si elles sont locales
Cyril Hanouna c'est juste de la caricature gratuite
Et quand aux smartphones et tablettes, ce ne sont que des crans, ce qui ne prjuge en rien du contenu affich et de sa qualit, ni des ventuels bnfices et prjudices au cerveau



> J'ai beaucoup moins de respect pour Michel Cymes depuis qu'il a mal reu Gilles Lartigot.
> Il y a surement un conflit dintrt, il est proche de l'industrie pharmaceutique.
> Le cannabis et la bonne nourriture c'est extremement mauvais pour l'industrie pharmaceutique, a peut leur faire perdre des centaines de milliards.


Entre supputations hasardeuses et admiration mal place non ? Quel rapport entre Gilles Lartigot et le chanvre ? Tu crois qu'il fume le Gilles en question ?
des centaines de milliards, tu crois vraiment que les fumeurs et consommateurs de cannabis se prservent de toute maladie ?

----------


## macslan

> Peut-tre que la cigarette ne rduit pas tes rflexes, l'alcool si et il est tout simplement interdit de conduire aprs en avoir consomm. Tout comme l'utilisation d'un tlphone est interdite au volant. La loi a volue avec les nouveauts.
> Le problme initial n'tait pas a mais qu'il s'agisse d'un


Oui mais le cannabis rduit aussi

et je parlais notamment du fait que dans la cigarette tu retrouve notamment du goudron

----------


## dlandelle

> Parce que tu penses que si le cannabis est lgal on va en plus le produire chez nous ?
> Il n'y a pas de raison que a aussi chappe  la mondialisation.


Cela pousse trs bien dans mon jardin !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou as tu vu que la personne consomme ds 13 ans ?


Dans l'article il y a crit :



> Rsultat : le QI des fumeurs rguliers - a fortiori quand ils avaient commenc  l'adolescence - a dclin parfois de manire spectaculaire, alors que le QI des non-fumeurs a lgrement augment.


Alors ok, c'est pas 13 ans c'est adolescence.




> Les 2 premires phrases se contredisent il me semble mais bon... Cannabis lgal ou illgal de plus tu les distingues comment?


Le cannabis est relativement moins dangereux que les autres drogues, mais il pourrait l'tre encore moins, il n'y a pas de contradiction.
C'est facile le cannabis lgale c'est celui dont la production est contrl, en France on produit des lgumes, de la viande, etc, tout est contrl, il y aura des normes  respecter (interdire l'engrais chimique, les insecticides, tout ce qui peut tre dangereux pour le consommateur).




> Cyril Hanouna c'est juste de la caricature gratuite


Ce serait intressant d'tudier le cas quand mme.
Parce que les missions comme touche pas  mon poste, les chtis vs les marseillais et toutes ces conneries, a doit avoir un impact ngatif non ngligeable chez les enfants et les adolescents.
Un jour j'ai vu 5 minutes d'Hanouna, je suis encore traumatis aujourd'hui.




> Et quand aux smartphones et tablettes, ce ne sont que des crans, ce qui ne prjuge en rien du contenu affich et de sa qualit, ni des ventuels bnfices et prjudices au cerveau


En tout cas les types riches et intelligents, interdisent ces technologies  leur enfants :
Ces patrons de la Silicon Valley qui interdisent la high tech  leurs enfants

On a pas encore le recul pour connaitre exactement les effets des smartphones et tablettes sur les jeunes enfants, mais on voit bien que les petits qui ont des tablettes dessinent moins bien que ceux qui jouent normalement.
"L'exposition  la tlvision retarde le dveloppement de l'enfant de moins de 3 ans"

Les enfants de moins de 12 ans ne devraient pas utiliser de tablette.
Mais la plupart des parents en ont rien  foutre.




> Quel rapport entre Gilles Lartigot et le chanvre ?


Je n'ai pas apprci la faon dont Michel Cymes a trait ces 2 sujets.




> tu crois vraiment que les fumeurs et consommateurs de cannabis se prservent de toute maladie ?


Je parlais pas dans ce sens l.
Aujourd'hui quand on est malade, les mdecins nous prescrivent plein de mdicaments (celui qui a une maladie grave verra son traitement s'alourdir, car tous les mdicaments sont susceptible de provoquer des effets secondaires et aprs on donne des mdicaments pour masquer les effets secondaires).

Alors que le cannabis ne produit pas d'effet secondaire et peut remplacer bon nombre de mdicament.

L'industrie pharmaceutique  2 objectifs :
- Que les gens soient malade le plus longtemps possible (gurir les gens ne seraient pas assez rentable pour eux)
- Vendre des mdicaments  ceux en bonne sant

On pourrait remplacer 2, 3 mdicaments qu'un patient atteint de Sclrose en Plaque ou d'Alzheimer prend par du cannabis.
Et a ferait moins d'argent pour l'industrie pharmaceutique.

----------


## TallyHo

Je ne fume pas et je m'en fous compltement que ce soit lgalis ou pas  partir du moment o on sait ce qu'on fait, qu'il y a des tudes, etc... Cela tant dit, je suis quand mme d'accord avec Ryu, si on me laisse le choix entre regarder Hanouna et fumer un joint, je crois que je prfre encore me "droguer"  ::D: 

Plus srieusement, en fait le souci est peut-tre l, il n'y a pas d'tudes suffisamment solides pour dcider quoi faire. Je ne m'intresse pas au cannabis donc je n'en sais rien mais je me pose la question... Est ce qu'il y a un truc comme a ou une mta-analyse de tous les travaux ?

----------


## fredoche

J'vite tout programme tlvis, ce qui est encore meilleur pour ma sant 
Bon quelques exceptions avec ARTE quand mme mais c'est un alien tlvisuel

Pour rappel je suis un ancien fumeur et cultivateur de cannabis, 20 ans de pratique rgulire au bas mot. J'ai plutt une approche positive de cette plante, je ne la considre pas du tout comme de la merde. Le chanvre a vraiment de magnifiques proprits, et pas seulement psychotropes. En plus effectivement a pousse super bien dans les jardins. J'ai pratiqu cette plante sous toutes ses formes, j'ai fait moi-mme de l'huile, des cookies...

Je rle de voir dulcorer et idaliser cette plante et les pratiques qui tournent autour comme le fait ryu, car  mon sens a dcrdibilise les mouvements qui voudraient sortir de la prohibition et justement laisser une certaine libert et responsabilit au consommateur, en *toute connaissance de cause*.

Je vais trs rgulirement au Pays-Bas,  Maastricht notamment, car ma compagne est ligeoise. La tolrance existe dans ces 2 pays. 
Pas plus tard que la semaine dernire nous avons achet  Maastricht de l'huile CBD pour voir si cela pourrait avoir effet sur les migraine de ma compagne.

Au pays-bas, pays d'une grande tolrance, ce produit ne pose pas de problmes, sauf avec les trangers visiblement. J'ai souvenir il y a plus de 20 ans de fumer un joint en terrasse en plein Amsterdam, devant une glise,  littralement 30 m de 2 putes en vitrine, et avec une mamie de bien 65-70 ans derrire nous qui s'envoyait son propre joint  la mme terrasse.

La seule chose sure qui ne rclame pas d'tudes, c'est que la prohibition ne fonctionne pas, si c'est bien des objectifs d'ducation et de sant publique que nous avons. Si l'on veut favoriser la dlinquance, le march noir, les rseaux mafieux et le grand banditisme, alors c'est le meilleur moyen.

----------


## TallyHo

> La seule chose sure qui ne rclame pas d'tudes, c'est que la prohibition ne fonctionne pas


Au del du dbat sur la lgalisation, je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette phrase. Une affirmation a besoin de sa dmonstration pour tre srieuse. Sinon c'est trop facile, chacun y va de son affirmation personnelle et l'auto-proclame comme vrit.

Donc pour revenir  ton affirmation, ce n'est pas obligatoirement vrai. Taux de dtention en France 101 pour 100 000 habitants. Il est de 97 aux Pays-Bas. Visible ici : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...carc%C3%A9rale

Comme je le disais sur un autre post, la dlinquance se dplace d'un march  un autre... En plus de cela, il faut ajouter que tu as une composante presque culturelle parfois qui peut jouer. Ici on va mettre en dtention un dealer de canna, au Pays-Bas il y a une tolrance. Autre exemple, tu prends l'Italie, il y a une certaine "complaisance" avec la mafia car elle tient une partie de l'conomie italienne.

Donc tout cela est bien plus complique que a en a l'air.

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par fredoche
> 
> 
> La seule chose sure qui ne rclame pas d'tudes, c'est que la prohibition ne fonctionne pas
> 
> 
> Au del du dbat sur la lgalisation, je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette phrase. Une affirmation a besoin de sa dmonstration pour tre srieuse.


Il y a quand mme plusieurs exemples dans l'Histoire...
Allez, j'en cite 2 bien diffrents pour mmoire :
- La prohibition (alcool) aux USA
- Le coup de Parmentier avec ses patates (oui, c'est dans le sens inverse et c'est pas vraiment de la prohibition mais plus une "chasse garde" mais a revient sensiblement au mme)

----------


## Ryu2000

"La prohibition ne fonctionne pas" je linterprterai plutt dans le sens "interdire un produit ne fait pas chuter sa consommation".
Parce que la lgislation sur le cannabis est extremement dur en France et c'est ici qu'il y a le plus grand nombre de consommateurs.

Au Portugal ils ont dit aux toxicomanes "au lieu de vous traiter comme des criminelles, on va vous traiter comme des malades" et a fonctionne.
Un hronomane peut se faire prendre en train de s'injecter une dose en pleine rue il n'ira pas en prison, mais on lui dit "si tu veux tu peux venir  une runion sur les dangers de la drogue".

Il semble il y avoir corrlation entre lgislation et consommation, plus la loi est dur plus il y a de consommateurs.

----------


## souviron34

moi quand mme ce qui m'pate c'est que alors qu'il y a pleins de problmes  rgler (_chmage, violences, immigration, cits, ducation, sant.._), un des problmes centraux de certains semble tre la lgalisation ou pas du cannabis...  

 ::koi::   ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

Libralisation du cannabis, dpnalisation de l'usage de toutes les drogues, libralisation de la prostitution et des jeux d'argent. Taxation  la cl naturellement. Rien qu'avec a, tu fais rentrer quelques milliards supplmentaires dans les caisses de l'tat chaque anne, et tu rduis considrablement la force de frappe de la criminalit organise (qui sert aussi  financer le terrorisme). Sans compter la cration d'emplois directs et indirects, et le dgorgement des prisons, de la justice, des oprations de police pour les rediriger enfin vers leurs vritables missions. 

Donc oui, mille fois OUI, ce sont des sujets absolument fondamentaux et urgents au plus haut point. Ce ne sont videmment pas les seuls.

----------


## BenoitM

> moi quand mme ce qui m'pate c'est que alors qu'il y a pleins de problmes  rgler (_chmage, violences, immigration, cits, ducation, sant.._), un des problmes centraux de certains semble tre la lgalisation ou pas du cannabis...


1) Rien ne tempche de faire les deux en mme temps
2) La lgalisation du cannabis me semble plus simple  regler
3) On voit se ce que ca a donner les promesses sur la courbe du chmage :p

----------


## TallyHo

> moi quand mme ce qui m'pate c'est que alors qu'il y a pleins de problmes  rgler (_chmage, violences, immigration, cits, ducation, sant.._), un des problmes centraux de certains semble tre la lgalisation ou pas du cannabis...


Tu es en contradiction... Ce n'est pas toi qui regrettait le soi-disant manque de dbat sur DVP ? Et puis je ne vois pas non plus en quoi tu te permets de juger les priorits des gens. Chacun a ses chelles. Bref...

----------


## Invit

> (chmage, violences, immigration, cits, ducation, sant..)


a tombe bien, il y a un ministre pour chacun de ces sujets. Ils devraient tre capables de multithreader normalement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> Il y a quand mme plusieurs exemples dans l'Histoire...
> Allez, j'en cite 2 bien diffrents pour mmoire :
> - La prohibition (alcool) aux USA
> - Le coup de Parmentier avec ses patates (oui, c'est dans le sens inverse et c'est pas vraiment de la prohibition mais plus une "chasse garde" mais a revient sensiblement au mme)


Oui d'accord mais l'argument de certaines personnes pour la lgalisation est de dire que a va lutter contre la dlinquance. La preuve que non au vu des stats. Donc pour moi c'est un vrai faux-argument, ce n'est pas l qu'il faut appuyer. D'ailleurs, regarde l'aprs prohibition de l'alcool, a n'a pas tu la dlinquance, ils se sont dplacs sur la drogue, la prostitution, etc... Ou alors dans des affaires pour profiter de la devanture lgale (vive Las Vegas !).

----------


## souviron34

> Tu es en contradiction... Ce n'est pas toi qui regrettait le soi-disant manque de dbat sur DVP ? Et puis je ne vois pas non plus en quoi tu te permets de juger les priorits des gens. Chacun a ses chelles. Bref...


Je ne juge pas les chelles, ni le dbat en tant que tel, simplement il me semble que ce sujet est relativement dterminant pour un certain nombre de gens....

Il y a la mme chose au Canada en ce moment....

Et a me fascine tout autant.... 


Au lieu de se poser la question "_pourquoi c'est dans les pays occidentaux que il y a une "pidmie" de consommation_",  et de tenter d'y rpondre, on rpond juste  la question de la fourniture...

Ca me semble tre contre-productif....  C'est plus facile, mais a ne rpond en rien  la source...


Alors que beaucoup de gens posent la question du modle  conomique de nos socits, l il ne faudrait pas se poser de questions par rapport  cette inflation de consommation telle qu'elle ncessiterait une lgalisation....


C'est d'ailleurs la mme question de fond par rapport aux musulmans, burqua, etc.... Comment se fait-il que les premires gnrations migres n'avaient pas ce problme, que dans les pays d'origine les femmes se sont battues pour ne pas l'avoir, et que l il faudrait modifier les lois au nom de la libert ?? 


Je trouve simplement qu'en tant que individus formant une socit, nos manires de penser sont devenues "individualistes".. L'inverse de ce dans quoi j'ai t lev.... Et de ce qui m'a t transmis comme notion de Nation, d'Etat, de vision, de laicit, de futur, de Libration des Peuples, de libration et galit des femmes, etc.....   Une vision troite dans laquelle la libert de l'individu prime sur tout le reste.... 

Au point que cela devient un lment d'un programme politique... 

Je dirais comme Coluche : "_Misre, Misre.._."....





** : c'est un peu comme si on disait : "_il y a de plus en plus de gens qui vont dans des fast-food.. Comment faire pour que ce ne soit pas une boite amricaine qui rcolte les dividendes_"... Au lieu d'duquer les gens et de comprendre et corriger pourquoi les gens y vont alors qu'on sait pertinement que c'est mauvais.... L un candidat  la prsidentielle proposerait de faire un quivalent franais de McDo... ou de nationaliser la filiale franaise...

----------


## TallyHo

Merci ! C'est dj mieux !  :;): 

Et pourquoi il y a une augmentation de la conso d'aprs toi ? Est ce qu'il y a vraiment augmentation d'ailleurs ?

Et pour reprendre l'exemple du fast-food, tu peux aussi dire que le concept est l, que a ne sert  rien de lutter contre mais que tu peux l'amliorer. C'est ce que Big Fernand a fait avec du pain frais, des steaks franais cuits selon tes gots, des frites maison. Par chez moi, il y a un resto indpendant qui a repris ce concept, les burgers sont excellents et ce n'est pas la merde de McDo  ::): 

Donc c'est ce que certains font pour le canna, ils se disent que c'est l et ils se demandent comment faire pour amliorer la distribution. D'ailleurs on a vu plusieurs arguments qui se tiennent sur le contrle de la qualit et tout a.

----------


## dlandelle

> Il semble il y avoir corrlation entre lgislation et consommation, plus la loi est dur plus il y a de consommateurs.


Je le pense aussi. Plein de jeunes fument parce que c'est interdit, j'en ai fait partie il y a 30 ans ;-)

Et cela a dj t dit plus haut : libraliser, c'est aussi se rapproprier le business ! c'est donc replacer le profit des mafias ... dans la poche de l'tat !

Rappelons nous que le plus gros dealer de France est ... le patron des stup.

----------


## TallyHo

Oui mais, encore une fois, la mafia se dplacera sur un autre business, on l'a vu avec l'histoire de la prohibition cite plus haut et des stats sur la dlinquance.

Alors imagines, on lgalise et a coupe l'herbe sous le pied aux mafieux. Ils de dplacent sur la coke. On lgalise la coke pour leur couper l'herbe sous le pied ? Ok on y va alors ils se reportent sur la prostitution, hop on lgalise. Ils se dplacent sur le march des armes, hop on lgalise. Etc etc etc...

Au final, on aura beaucoup lgalis mais on n'aura pas handicap autant que a les voyous... Donc je ne trouve pas que la lutte contre les mafieux soit un bon argument.

----------


## Invit

> Oui mais, encore une fois, la mafia se dplacera sur un autre business, on l'a vu avec l'histoire de la prohibition cite plus haut et des stats sur la dlinquance.


Ils s'intressent dj au tabac. Qu'est-ce que ce sera quand le prix du tabac aura atteint le double de celui d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je le pense aussi. Plein de jeunes fument parce que c'est interdit


On devrait peut-tre interdire l'cole...  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> Ils s'intressent dj au tabac. Qu'est-ce que ce sera quand le prix du tabac aura atteint le double de celui d'aujourd'hui.


Tout  fait, c'est un bon exemple, a prouve bien que la vente lgale ne rduit en rien les trafics. Et mme quand le paquet n'tait pas cher, a existait dj, tu avais des revendeurs  la sauvette sur les trottoirs de Paris dans certains quartiers.

Quand j'tais tudiant et que je devais me loger modestement, je suis all  Trappes, on trouvait de tout dans la cit et quand je dis tout, c'est tout, des clopes aux pices autos en passant par les fringues. Les clopes venaient d'un autre pays donc c'tait vraiment du crime organis.

Tu pointes le doigt sur ce que je crains avec cette histoire de lgalisation. Je pense qu'ils essayent de trouver des prtextes de lutte contre la dlinquance pour rentrer des taxes en lgalisant et c'est tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si ! Lgaliser diminuerait forcment le trafic.
Si dans des magasins spcialiss tu trouvais de la pure beuh bio cultiv en France pour pas trop chre, t'irais pas chercher un dealer pour acheter du shit marocain, qui ressemble plus  du pneu qu' de la rsine.
Alors ok le trafic de cannabis ne disparatrait pas  100%... Mais quasiment.

Si tu donnes le droit aux franais de cultiver pour leur propre consommation, beaucoup n'auraient mme plus  en acheter.

Aucun candidat ne parle vraiment de lgalisation, un peu Hamon et Melenchon, mais on a l'impression qu'ils proposent a a contre cur, pour avoir les voix des lycens qui fument des joints.

----------


## virginieh

> Si tu donnes le droit aux franais de cultiver pour leur propre consommation, beaucoup n'auraient mme plus  en acheter.
> 
> Aucun candidat ne parle vraiment de lgalisation, un peu Hamon et Melenchon, mais on a l'impression qu'ils proposent a a contre cur, pour avoir les voix des lycens qui fument des joints.


Loin d'tre sur pour le fait que beaucoup n'en achteraient plus (une fois pass l'effet de mode) si (et c'est un trs gros double si parce que 1 il faudrait que ce soit lgalis et 2 que la culture soit libre ce qui est encore moins probable que le premier), mais tu as le droit de faire pousser de la salade chez toi, combien de gens en achtent quand mme au supermarch ? (Je compare pas avec l'alcool parce que c'est compliqu comme procd par rapport a juste faire pousser une plante, mais c'est autoris sous conditions aussi)

Puis peut tre qu'ils en parlent pas parce que c'est trs loin d'tre la proccupation majeure des franais en gnral ( part toi visiblement).

----------


## Ryu2000

Une salade ne cote pas 10/g.
Nous sommes en retard par rapport au reste du monde, tout le monde lgalise.

C'est pas quoi de laisser les franais cultiver max 10 pieds par personne.
Et de les laisser crer leur entreprise pour produire et vendre...

Vous savez combien a cote  l'tat le cannabis chaque anne ?
Il y a des fonctionnaires qui perdent du temps  s'occuper de a, des gendarmes, des policiers, des juges, des avocats, pour des conneries...

Il y avait plus urgent que de faire le mariage entre personne du mme sexe et pourtant Hollande l'a fait...
Donc qu'un parti politique fasse au moins a, c'est pas un changement brutal de la civilisation...

----------


## virginieh

Mais le mariage pour tous n'tait pas non plus au centre des dbats en 2012.

C'est normal que la lgalisation du cannabis ou non ne le soit pas non plus.
Surtout que mme s'ils n'en parlent pas, tu peux deviner leur position sur le sujet.

Ce serait bien qu'il y ai un dbat sur le cannabis, comme il aurait t bien d'en avoir un vrai sur le mariage pour tous ou plein d'autres sujet de socit, mais ce ne sont pas les points cruciaux de la campagne et c'est normal, non ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nous sommes en retard par rapport au reste du monde, tout le monde lgalise.


Le cannabis n'est lgal qu'aux Pays-Bas, Uruguay et au Prou. a ne fait pas "tout le monde". [ici]

NB : La carte est exhaustive, mais bon, a ne fera jamais "tout le monde".

----------


## Ryu2000

Ben ouais le point crucial de la campagne, c'est : comment va t-on sortir de l'UE ^^

La lgalisation devrait tre effective depuis des annes.
On est  la trane...
On perd plusieurs milliards d'euro chaque anne sans lgalisation.
Avec la situation conomique du pays, a ne ferait pas de mal de gagner un peu...

Et c'est quoi cet argument "c'est pas primordial alors on en parle pas" ?
Moi je trouve que ce serait quand mme super chouette si on avait le droit de produire du cannabis lgalement en France.

On verra ce que fera Melenchon si il devient prsident.




> Le cannabis n'est lgal qu'aux Pays-Bas, Uruguay et au Prou.


C'est lgal dans plusieurs tats des tats unis.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est lgal dans plusieurs tats des tats unis.


Et c'est a que tu appelles "tout le monde" ?  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> Nous sommes en retard par rapport au reste du monde, tout le monde lgalise.


Ah oui ??


Tiens.. pour infos :

la lgalisation du pot  travers le monde (_Journal de Montral_)

Pour info au Canada "pot" = cannabis..

Vaut mieux s'informer avant de dire des conneries...  ::P:

----------


## TallyHo

Tolr on sait ce que a veut dire en gnral, c'est un terme btard et hypocrite pour ne choquer personne, on ne dit pas que c'est autoris mais a l'est officieusement. C'est comme le suicide assist et l'euthanasie qui se joue uniquement sur le fait que ce soit le mdecin ou le patient qui appuie sur le bouton, le rsultat final tant le mme dans le fond.

La carte qui est donne en lien est remplie  plus de la moiti de vert (autoris) et orange (tolr). Ca ma semble quand mme aller dans le sens de ce que dit Ryu  savoir que a devient de plus en plus admis. A la limite, il s'est plant de mot en crivant "lgalisation" mais bon... Ca ne change rien dans le fond, c'est assez admis dans pas mal de partie du monde, c'est a qu'il faut retenir.

Bref, toujours la mme chose... Vous sautez sur une erreur de langage pour dnigrer le propos au lieu de le rectifier pour relancer positivement le dbat...

----------


## souviron34

euh.....


De ce que je vois , il y a  peu prs autant d'orange que de rouge... Et trs peu de vert (_sauf que le Canada est grand, mais ce n'est qu'un seul pays_)...  Et si tu enlves la Russie de l'orange (_comme le Canada un seul pays mais une grande surface_) il y a plus de rouge que d'orange..


Donc ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi, c'est la ralit.. Et c'est vous qui tes de mauvaise foi..

(_sans compter en nombre d'habitants... Russie + Canada = un peu moins de 400 millions... Compar  7.2 milliards_)...


Mme l'Australie et et la Nouvelle-Zlande, rputes cool, l'interdisent...

----------


## TallyHo

> De ce que je vois , il y a  peu prs autant d'orange que de rouge... Et trs peu de vert (sauf que le Canada est grand, mais ce n'est qu'un seul pays)... Et si tu enlves la Russie de l'orange (comme le Canada un seul pays mais une grande surface) il y a plus de rouge que d'orange.


C'est sur que si tu refais la carte comme a t'arrange... De plus, la superficie des pays n'a aucun rapport. La Chine a un grand territoire et elle pollue beaucoup, doit on en dduire que tous les pays polluent car elle prend beaucoup de place sur la carte ?

Ici on parle de volont politique des pays de tolrer ou d'autoriser le canna donc il faut compter les pays et pas la superficie. Et si tu regardes la carte, a m'a l'air kif-kif voire un peu plus de orange et vert.




> Mme l'Australie et et la Nouvelle-Zlande, rputes cool, l'interdisent...


Oui et ? Je ne vois pas en quoi a influence la tolrance ou l'autorisation des autres pays...

----------


## souviron34

> C'est sur que si tu refais la carte comme a t'arrange... De plus, la superficie des pays n'a aucun rapport. La Chine a un grand territoire et elle pollue beaucoup, doit on en dduire que tous les pays polluent car elle prend beaucoup de place sur la carte ?
> 
> Ici on parle de volont politique des pays de tolrer ou d'autoriser le canna donc il faut compter les pays et pas la superficie. Et si tu regardes la carte, a m'a l'air kif-kif voire un peu plus de orange et vert.


Euh...........  ::roll:: 

Il y a *2* pays qui autorisent (_et encore, le Canada c'est pas fait. Trudeau promet de passer la loi en Juillet, mais l'Assemble est pas encore certaine..._)..


Donc dire qu'on est "en retard" ou que il y a plus de vert....


Maintenant, si il y a un rapport sur une carte avec la superficie.. Le Canada est *29* fois la superficie de la France avec *1/2* de la population... La Russie, le Canada, et le Brsil sont les 3 plus grands pays du monde... Entre le Canada et la Russie tu fais *71%* du tour de l'hmisphre avec juste *2* pays (_13 fuseaux horaires pour la Russie, 5 pour le Canada_)...  Donc bien sr que a a une importance *quand tu regardes une carte*...


Donc venez pas me dire que c'est dans la majorit... Ni mme dans la moyenne.... *2 sur 210 pays.... a fait un peu moins de 1%...* 

Quant  la tolrance, c'est 50/50  peu prs.... Donc mme l, c'est pas gagn et on ne peut pas parler de "plus"... et la tolrance fait que c'est quand mme illgal, hein ?

----------


## TallyHo

Arrte d'avoir une lecture slective svp... Depuis le dbut je te parle du vert ET de l'orange et je t'ai donn mon avis sur ce que "tolr" voulait dire, un mot hypocrite pour ne pas dire que c'est autoris.

Pour la superficie, je peux aussi reprendre ta logique en liminant les USA et l'Australie pour me donner raison sur la majorit de vert+orange mais a n'a aucun sens. Quand tu fais un vote dans une assemble, tu pondres le vote avec la taille des votants ? Qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout du visuel de la carte, c'est le nombre de pays qui compte.

Et pour finir, ce serait quand mme pas mal d'arrter de vous en tenir au sens littral et de voir l'ide qu'il y a derrire un propos au lieu de contredire juste pour contredire... Alors ok, il a exagr, il s'est mal exprim ou que sais-je encore mais le fond ne change pas, on va quand mme vers de plus en plus de tolrance ou d'autorisation pour le canna. C'est a qu'il faut retenir et l'article que tu as post le montre.

Quand tu disais regretter la soi-disante dgradation du forum, je m'attendais quand mme  des messages plus constructifs et plus cordiaux de ta part et pas des "c'est une connerie" au lieu d'expliquer pourquoi c'en est une  ton avis. La preuve que a valait le coup de l'expliquer puisque, de mon avis, c'en est pas une dans le fond comme je viens de te le dire et on voit qu'il y a des diffrences d'interprtation entre toi et moi.

----------


## souviron34

> Arrte d'avoir une lecture slective svp... Depuis le dbut je te parle du vert ET de l'orange et je t'ai donn mon avis sur ce que "tolr" voulait dire, un mot hypocrite pour ne pas dire que c'est autoris.
> 
> Pour la superficie, je peux aussi reprendre ta logique en liminant les USA et l'Australie pour me donner raison sur la majorit de vert+orange mais a n'a aucun sens. Quand tu fais un vote dans une assemble, tu pondres le vote avec la taille des votants ? Qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout du visuel de la carte, *c'est le nombre de pays qui compte*.
> ......
> Quand tu disais regretter la soi-disante dgradation du forum, je m'attendais quand mme  des messages plus constructifs et plus cordiaux de ta part et pas des "c'est une connerie" au lieu d'expliquer pourquoi c'en est une  ton avis. La preuve que a valait le coup de l'expliquer puisque, de mon avis, c'en est pas une dans le fond comme je viens de te le dire et on voit qu'il y a des diffrences d'interprtation entre toi et moi.[


Et c'est justement *de a* dont je parle : si tu ne fais pas attention au visuel mais au *nombre de pays*, tu verras que c'est 50-50, et que si on ne tient pas compte de la surface verte du Canada ou de l'orange de la Russie, c'est bien 50/50.

Et que il n'y a *que 2 pays* et pas un de plus qui l'autorisent... Et que ce n'est pas parce que l'un des deux est trs grand sur la carte que a fait plus que la France qui est beaucoup plus petite...






> Et pour finir, ce serait quand mme pas mal d'arrter de vous en tenir au sens littral et de voir l'ide qu'il y a derrire un propos au lieu de contredirent juste pour contredire... Alors ok, il a exagr, il s'est mal exprim ou que sais-je encore mais le fond ne change pas, on va quand mme vers de plus en plus de tolrance ou d'autorisation pour le canna. C'est a qu'il faut retenir et l'article que tu as post le montre.


Autant d'habitude je suis assez d'accord - assez souvent - avec ce que tu dis, autant l tu prsentes vraiment des "_alternatives facts_"....


C'est ni le sens littral ni mme l'ide derrire... Ni l'un ni l'autre ne font aucun sens et *les 2 sont** FAUX* !!!!!

Tu peux comprendre a ???


Ici, et que ce soit Hamon ou autres, le dbat n'est *pas* sur la tolrance, mais sur *la lgalisation*....

----------


## TallyHo

> Ici, et que ce soit Hamon ou autres, le dbat n'est *pas* sur la tolrance, mais sur *la lgalisation*....


Non mais tu n'as pas compris que j'ai largi  la tolrance depuis le dbut en disant que la tolrance est bien souvent une autorisation qui ne dit pas son nom. Aprs si tu ne me rponds pas sur le mme plan, c'est sur qu'on ne va pas se comprendre. Ou alors tu dis clairement que tu ne crois pas  ma dfinition de la tolrance. En d'autres termes, on ne voit pas les choses de la mme faon, tu vois dans le orange une demi-interdiction et moi j'y vois une demi-autorisation.




> Autant d'habitude je suis assez d'accord - assez souvent - avec ce que tu dis


Va te confesser malheureux !  ::mrgreen::   :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est lgal dans plusieurs tats des USA :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legali...ction#By_state

Alaska : medical and recreational use
California : medical and recreational use* (January 2018)
Colorado : medical and recreational use
Maine : medical and recreational use
Massachusetts : medical and recreational use
Nevada : medical and recreational use
Oregon : medical and recreational use
Washington : medical and recreational use

Je compte pas l o c'est uniquement lgal  usage mdical.
De toute faon c'est pas un vrai argument, on s'en branle de ce qu'on font les autres en ralit.
Ya plein de choses lgal dans des tats US que j'aimerai pas voir lgal en France.

Mais bon comme les Franais sont les plus gros consommateurs de cannabis en Europe, il faudrait peut tre faire quelque chose...
L'interdiction nous cote de l'argent pour rien.
La lgalisation nous ferait conomiser cet argent et gagner 2 milliards d'euro par an.
Ce que la lgalisation du cannabis rapporterait  l'Etat
_RENFLOUER LES CAISSES - La dpnalisation du cannabis reprsente un gain considrable pour les Etats qui l'ont mise en place. En France, elle pourrait rapporter prs de 2 milliards d'euros par an._

Voil ce qu'ils font dans les tats comme la Californie :





a devient beaucoup trop industriel faudrait pas faire comme eux.
Encore a a va :



Mais quand on lgalisera en France, il faudra faire des lois pour limiter la production.
Il faut  tout prix viter que a devienne comme le tabac, avec des entreprises norme comme Philip Morris.
Il faut que a reste artisanal (genre une surface maximal de culture).
Le cannabis ce sera comme du trs bon vin.

----------


## Grogro

Beaucoup plus fondamental, la dvitalisation des centre-villes, et pas uniquement dans la France priphrique. C'est aussi un des facteurs du vote Le Pen. Question d'urbanisme, donc de *choix politique*. Un enjeu fondamental dont personne ne parle, et c'est un point de plus sur lequel il est absolument urgent de sortir de dcennies de laissez-faire : 

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/polit...nce-moche.html

Mais cela demande de se remettre  gouverner, donc d'avoir une volont politique. Et c'est devenu tabou en France.

----------


## TallyHo

Certes une volont politique qui manque mais tu as d'autres facteurs : les dessous de table pour faciliter l'installation des grandes surfaces mais aussi le cot de rhabilitation. Tu as des villes qui sont trs vtustes, redorer leurs centre-villes ncessiterait de tout dynamiter et de tout refaire et je n'exagre pas. Tu as des centres o les btiments s'croulent tellement que c'est pourri...

----------


## Grogro

Faits de corruption qui sont illustrs dans ce jeu, tir de faits rels : https://jplusplus.github.io/the-accountant/fr.html#/

Et adapt de l'anglais, preuve que ce n'est nullement une spcificit franco-franaise.

Autre point  prendre en compte, ces zones commerciales rapportent beaucoup en impts locaux. Il va galement de soi qu'un maire qui oserait mettre un bmol, mme  la marge et trs timide,  l'implantation ou l'extension d'une ZAC, se mangerait une campagne de diabolisation dans la PQR aux ordres.

D'autres articles de fond :

http://www.slate.fr/story/139454/gra...rancais-moyens
http://www.slate.fr/story/17421/comm...-devenue-moche

----------


## Gunny

> Faits de corruption qui sont illustrs dans ce jeu, tir de faits rels : https://jplusplus.github.io/the-accountant/fr.html#/
> 
> Et adapt de l'anglais, preuve que ce n'est nullement une spcificit franco-franaise.
> 
> Autre point  prendre en compte, ces zones commerciales rapportent beaucoup en impts locaux. Il va galement de soi qu'un maire qui oserait mettre un bmol, mme  la marge et trs timide,  l'implantation ou l'extension d'une ZAC, se mangerait une campagne de diabolisation dans la PQR aux ordres.
> 
> D'autres articles de fond :
> 
> http://www.slate.fr/story/139454/gra...rancais-moyens
> http://www.slate.fr/story/17421/comm...-devenue-moche


Intressantes analyses. J'ai toujours trouv dsolant la dsaffection de tout le territoire franais qui n'est pas partie d'une grande mtropole. On a normment de belles campagnes et de petites villes mais tout est mort car les grosses mtropoles vampirisent tous les boulots. Du on perd les mtropoles car elles se transforment en grosses villes moches, chres et encombres, entoures de banlieues dortoir pourries, pendant que les campagnes,  leur tour, meurent  petit feu, s'accrochant juste  ce qui ne peut pas tre fait en ville tout en rcuprant au possible des miettes d'activit conomique poubelle. Quel gchis.

----------


## TallyHo

Oui mais tu as aussi l'inverse qui commence  se produire, grce au net d'ailleurs. Des gens qui reviennent en Province et qui peuvent tltravailler ou produire et vendre par le net ensuite. Je fais parti de ceux qui ont fait ce choix. Bon alors ce n'est pas majoritaire mais c'est un dbut. Je vois de plus en plus de parigots dbarquer vers chez moi dont une amie qui travaille entirement  distance avec quelques runions sur Paris de temps en temps. Le nom de la boite m'chappe mais c'est un gros groupe, a se dmocratise de plus en plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pure ce serait tellement cool de bosser pour une entreprise bas dans une grande ville (Paris, Lyon, Grenoble, etc) mais depuis un village  500 km. (surtout avec le salaire de Paris ^^)
Ce serait tellement gnial, tu pourrais louer une maison au lieu de louer un appartement !
T'aurais un bureau de travail beaucoup plus spacieux qu'un bureau  Paris.
Pas d'Open Space, alors tu bosses beaucoup mieux.
Pas de voyage  faire quotidiennement ! (gain de temps et conomie)

Ce serait craqu !
Le seul problme c'est moins de contact physique, mais en mme temps tre proche de Parisien... Autant l'viter ^^

----------


## Bousk

> ...


Oui et non. Bien sr que a se "dmocratise", parce que c'est nouveau donc a n'existait pas du tout.
Mais tu as aussi l'effet inverse : des managers qui le refusent et veulent absolument avoir leur quipe en prsentiel pour un meilleur "contrle" parce qu'ils estiment que c'est une partie de leur boulot (voire la majeure partie pour les plus mauvais d'entre eux amha), parce qu'ils aiment avoir ce contrle.
Aussi techniquement c'est pas ais : la couverture en haut dbit en France n'est pas homogne, donc fatalement des territoires o cette pratique est impossible. Ou bien des lieux qui s'y prtent bien, et en ce cas tu ne fais que dplacer les personnes pour refaire une grosse concentration  un autre endroit.
Mme souci s'il faut se rendre sur Paris de temps en temps : a a un budget, y'a du temps de transport, ou faut pas tre "trop" loin.

----------


## Gunny

Ah mais clairement, le tltravail est une des bonnes solutions  ce problme. Quand j'habitais encore en France je rvais d'avoir une petite maison dans la campagne des Flandres et de bosser de chez moi. Devoir avoir un appart pourri en mtropole lilloise ou se taper 1h15 de route pour aller bosser dans un open space bruyant jusque 18h30 j'ai toujours trouv a surraliste quand on peut faire le mme boulot en pantoufles dans son salon. Les mentalits voluent sur le sujet, mais a reste encore trs trs marginal  cause d'une culture managriale bien pourrie.
Mon rve c'est toujours d'tre en tltravail  temps plein d'ailleurs. Heureusement au Danemark les petites villes s'en sortent bien, on y trouve des boulots qualifis assez facilement (pour beaucoup de raisons).

----------


## TallyHo

> Le seul problme c'est moins de contact physique


Moins de contact, oui et non. Pas oblig d'tre dans les mmes locaux pour se parler. Et puis quand tu vois que des mecs t'envoient des mails pour te demander des conneries alors qu'il leur suffit de marcher 2 mins pour te le demander en direct...  ::D: 

Je dirais mme que tu as beaucoup plus de contacts car tu gagnes du temps. Au lieu de claquer 1 heure de train, tu peux prendre le temps d'aller faire tes courses tranquillement, de t'arrter au troquet pour boire le petit noir avant de commencer la journe. Pas besoin de s'habiller en costard, se raser, en t tu vas  la plage le matin et tu reviens bosser en caleon et tongs sur la terrasse, tu prends le temps de vivre quoi  ::): 

Ce n'est pas de la chance ou un rve, il faut en parler au boss ou se renseigner auprs des rgions. Tu as parfois des aides  l'installation mme. J'ai un pote qui a mont sa boite en Auvergne grce  ce genre de dispositif et il est trs content  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> Ce n'est pas de la chance ou un rve, il faut en parler au boss ou se renseigner auprs des rgions. Tu as parfois des aides  l'installation mme. J'ai un pote qui a mont sa boite en Auvergne grce  ce genre de dispositif et il est trs content


D'un autre cot si Auvergne => Clermont-Ferrand (ou son agglo), c'est pas non plus le dsert campagnard hein, quoi qu'en pense les parigos  :;):

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> On va pas dtruire la rcolte, parce qu'il y a trop de THC...


Ben, il suffirait de d'ajuster le pourcentage de tabac ajout pour parvenir au taux de THC souhait, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben, il suffirait de d'ajuster le pourcentage de tabac ajout pour parvenir au taux de THC souhait, non ?


Non.

T'achtes des fleurs, pas un mlange fleur + tabac.
Les joints pr roul c'est gnralement pas opti...
Et il doit y avoir une histoire comme avec les mdicaments (2 * 500mg de Paractamol est diffrent de 1000mg de Paractamol, je crois ?)

Pour que le taux de THC soit infrieur  1% il faut des varits ultra pauvre en THC et riche en CBD.
Du cannabis juste pauvre en THC c'est du chanvre industriel, c'est lgal en France (max 0,2% de THC).

Les varits riches en CBD et pauvre en THC sont intressantes pour l'usage mdical, mais pas top pour l'usage rcratif...

----------


## pmithrandir

> mais a reste encore trs trs marginal  cause d'une culture managriale bien pourrie.


Je ne pense pas que ca soit vraiment la culture qui soit le problme.
les anciens managers vont peut etre avoir des difficults quand ils sont habitus au micro managment, mais c'est pas vraiment ce que j'ai observ.

Par contre, bosser de chez soit, ca implique : 
 - de limiter les communications. On sait pourtant que 80% de la russite d'un projet passe par la communication, le "one roof", et une distance entre les membres de l'quipe de moins de .... 7 mtres.
 - De bien s'assurer que ton salari progresse. Un developpeur junior peut tre form en formation. Mais aprs, c'est son entourage et ses changes avec ses collgues qui le feront progresser... Autant de points impacts par le premier problme.
 - De trouver un moyen de crer un esprit de cohsion entre des personnes qui se voient peu ou pas. La c'est ultra dur...
 - De mesurer la productivit d'un salari. On percoit et on ressent les choses diffrement, de manager a employ, ou entre employs, la productivit des autres. Et il est ici question de la productivit dans un sens ou un autre.

Bref, travailler a distance, ce n'est pas si innocent qu'on le prtend, et la perte de productivit a moyen / long terme peut etre facilement de 50-60%.

----------


## TallyHo

Tu as toujours eu des salaris  l'extrieur de l'entreprise, que ce soit des commerciaux, des techniciens, etc... et a se passe bien.

----------


## TallyHo

Autant en rire :




> Lartiste montpellirain EFIX a remplac les affiches des candidats, devant lcole Genevive-de-Gaulle  Montpellier, par des portraits  monsieur madame , de la srie pour enfants de Roger Hargreaves. Ce matin, les affiches avaient dj t remplaces par les portraits de campagne.
> 
> http://france3-regions.francetvinfo....r-1236183.html

----------


## Grogro

Le bon sens paysan :

----------


## souviron34

Bonjour  tous  ::): 

Si vous le voulez bien, j'aimerais amorcer l'pilogue de cette discussion, qui a couvert l'ensemble du quinquennat de Hollande, de son premier jour  maintenant presque le dernier....

Les 2 autres discussions parallles sur "_Pour qui allez-vous voter_" et "_Le programme de Macron_" voquent et le second tour, et la suite...

J'aimerais ici tirer des conclusions plus globales et en discuter avec vous...


Le consensus semble tre que Macron ne reprsente un rassemblement *que* dans la mesure o il "_fait barrage_"  MLP. On peut constater que (presque) partout dans le monde o une dmocratie parlementaire est installe depuis longtemps (_Angleterre, France, Belgique, Espagne, USA, Inde, Core du Sud, Japon, ...._), et en particulier dans les pays occidentaux, une insatisfaction grandissante par rapport aux partis traditionnels se manifeste, et que rgulirement dans ces pays les alternances depuis des dcennies se passent entre 2 grands partis, l'un se plaant idologiquement plutt  gauche, l'autre idologiquement plutt  droite. On constate galement dans presque tous ces pays une monte des extrmismes. 

J'aimerais vous soumettre l'tat de mes rflexions et provoquer les vtres  :;): 

Historiquement, il me semble qu'on peut faire remonter cette grande division idologique au tournant du 20ime sicle et  ses dbuts, jusque dans les annes 1930. L'avnement d'une grande classe ouvrire de  l'industrialisation, l'exploitation patronale par l'industrialisation massive et le taylorisme avec le travail rptitif, la syndicalisation qui s'en suit, la vision marxiste de lutte des classes qui prend son envol, et donc d'un "affrontement" entre "_masse laborieuse_" et "_patrons_", puis la grande Crise de 1929, ont men  mon avis  une crispation bipolaire sur ces 2 catgories, amenant une crispation idologique bipolaire d'idologies "irrconciliables". 

Or par dfinition mme cette catgorisation entraine une fracture en 2 : "_eux_" et "_nous_".

Jusque l, les gouvernances (_que ce soit par monarchies, empires, ou rpubliques_) se faisait quand mme avec un souci (_en dehors des expansions territoriales_) d'viter le mcontentement violent du peuple... Bien que la classe dirigeante se serve, elle tait toute petite, et le "peuple" tait plus de 99% de la population...

Or, par dfinition, comme je le dis ci-dessus, la formalisation marxiste divise en 2, et cette coupure idologique fondamentale,  la base des partis dans tous les systmes occidentaux (_en France, Espagne, Belgique, etc : droite/gauche. En Angleterre travaillistes/conservateurs, aux US dmocrates/rpublicains, au Canada libraux/conservateurs, ... je n'ai pas les noms exacts pour l'Inde ou la Core mais c'est pareil. L'Italie est un cas  part  cause de la proportionalit intgrale qui amne depuis 6 dcennies  des alliances instables_) n'autorise qu'un discours et un "contentement" d'une partie _contre_ une autre... Amenant  une alternance permanente et une insatisfaction d'environ 50% du peuple en permanence.... (_ce chiffre n'est pas anodin en comparaison des 99% des rgimes prcdents_)

Finalement,  part quelques domaines symboliques (_liberts des entreprises pour la droite, protection sociale pour la gauche_), les politiques menes par ces 2 grandes tendances convergent vers un "centrisme" (_dans le sens de convergence "de bon aloi", de compromis_) tout  fait bien dcrit par MLP il y a quelques annes avec le terme "_UMPS_"..

C'est la superposition de ces 2  tendances (_sparation radicale idologique, convergence "pratique institutionnelle"_) qui amne  mon avis  ce rejet massif partout du systme.... car comment peut-on accepter une convergence quand on a tout bas sur une opposition ??


Les alliances autour de Macron, outre le caractre politicard, indiquent bien d'ailleurs cette tendance.... Qu'ont vraiment en commun Alain Madelin et Cazeneuve ????


En conclusion, je pense que nous assistons  l'agonie des dfinitions des partis suivant la division marxiste, et l'mergence de nouvelles voies plutt "centristes", c'est  dire pour l'intrt du plus grand nombre et non pas des uns contre les autres....

Nous n'en sommes qu'aux balbutiements, et un Macron ne reprsente que l'appropriation "_bobo libral et mondialiste_" de cette tendance, mais je gage que cela deviendra la voie de l'avenir, avec une palette de tendances, mais toutes centres sur non plus une opposition mais un rassemblement maximal... (_ce qui au passage tend  faire disparaitre les extrmes_).   

Voil...

Ce sont mes rflexions aprs cette campagne et les autres vnements un peu partout lors de cette anne.... (_plus la conclusion des rflexions lors de mes entretiens vidos avec le psychologue; que je mettrais  jour bientt_ )


Comme diraient certains : "_A vous Cognacq-Jay_" ...   :;): 

Au plaisir de lire vos ractions et rflexions ...  ::): 





PS: les pays scandinaves sont un peu un cas  part, que ce soit  cause des monarchies parlementaires ou des constructions de "consensus", mais rentrent quand mme dans ce cadre...   de mme que l'Allemagne... Mais on peut constater que justement ce qui marche assez bien chez eux c'est la collaboration, ou en tous cas la non-opposition systmatique, avec l'autre bord (_que ce soit les Grunen ou IG-Metal en Allemagne, et les alliances  gometrie variables dans les pays scandinaves (la srie "Borgen" en tait un bel exemple)_) 

PPS: une autre rflexion qui m'est venue avant-hier est que il est tout  fait normal que la position de l'Allemagne vis--vis de l'UE ne soit pas la mme que les autres... Leur histoire en a fait une fdration d'Etats, ce qui a dj amen il y a longtemps  l'abandon de certaines prrogatives des Etats envers le fdral (_arme, police, justice, monnaie; ducation.._)

----------


## micka132

Dsol ca va etre court je ne sais pas si j'aurais le temps de dtailler plus tard.
Je pense etre d'accord avec ce que tu dcris, mais ma conclusion n'est pas que ce centrisme conduit  un "'intrt du plus grand nombre et non pas des uns contre les autres....".
Ce n'est pour moi que l'aboutissement de dcennies d'une volont de mondialisation, mais bien sur une mondialisation au sens occidental du terme voila pourquoi tu vas retrouver un peu le meme phnomne dans les pays que tu cites. Cette mondialisation n'est possible qu'en uniformisant les volonts des divers peuples et ca commence donc forcement  l'interieur de chaque nation, mots qui par ailleurs devient gros.
Mais le petit probleme, c'est que le monde occidental n'est pas du tout le monde entier, il est meme minoritaire, et qu'il n'y a pas grand monde qui accepte de perdre son identit, surtout lorsqu'on est dj perdant de cette mondialisation impose par l'occident. 
Tu peux y voir en quelque sortes un dplacement de la lutte des classes  un niveau mondial.
Pour en revenir au centrisme, on peux considrer que l'uniformisation des penses implique qu'une mesure populaire sera accept par le plus grand nombre, mais ca n'implique pas que ca soit dans leurs interets.
Seuls les extremes font voluer les choses, ces extremes etant tout relatif par ailleurs, je n'aspire absolument pas  ce centrisme.

----------


## _Thomas

Tu peux lire la page Wikipdia de "l'extrme centre" (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extr%C3%AAme_centre) et faire des parallles amusants avec la situation actuelle : fin annonce du clivage droite-gauche, homme providentiel qui incarne la rconciliation des lites, excutif "fort" (gouvernement par ordonnance et/ou 49-3 ?), renouvellement annonc de la classe politique, appel  dpassionner les dbats, tout ce qui n'est pas d'extrme centre est automatiquement stigmatis comme tant d'extrme gauche ou droite, pas un mot plus haut que l'autre...

Je ne partage vraiment pas cette vision personnellement, je pense plutt que la lutte des classes est toujours autant d'actualit mais qu'elle prend des formes nouvelles qui la rendent moins immdiatement visible ou consciente (par exemple  travers les postes de "cadre" qui multiplient les niveaux hirarchiques, donc presque chaque suprieur direct doit lui aussi rendre des comptes au sien, et ainsi de suite... on n'est plus dans une relation binaire direct employ-patron) et qu'elle est anesthsie par la consommation de biens et services qui jusqu'ici nous procure plus d'affects joyeux que d'affects tristes (en tout cas pour ceux qui ont un travail, un salaire suffisant, etc...).

Finalement la monte du FN est pour moi la consquence mcanique de l'volution du PS qui n'a plus grand chose, ni de gauche ni de socialiste depuis bien longtemps (cf. par exemple Terra Nova qui conseillait au PS en 2012 d'abandonner le vote ouvrier/employ par incapacit de remettre en cause les traits de l'UE...). Depuis 15 ans le FN a bien compris comment capitaliser l-dessus en adoptant une posture d'opposant  la mondialisation (avec tout ce qu'il faut de xnophobie essentialiste bien entendu). La gauche s'est rveille notamment depuis 2005 en faisant campagne pour le "non" au TCE (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UBMIh8mvws), puis en coupant les ponts avec le PS en 2008 pour Mlenchon, et enfin en se prsentant en 2012 et en 2017 avec les scores qu'on connat.

 mon sens la vraie "nouveaut" dans le clivage droite/gauche c'est plutt le bullshit identitaire que le FN a russi  banaliser et qui s'infiltre assez loin : Fillon et Sens Commun/La manif pour tous, Mlenchon qui prend des pincettes sur l'immigration en 2017 par rapport  2012, etc. Il y a un ct tragique  voir qu'autant de gens ont besoin de voir la catastrophe ralise pour commencer  lutter contre... 

"Jusqu'ici tout va bien, jusqu'ici tout va bien..."  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

Ce "centrisme" ressemble fort  une autoroute de la pense unique o il n'y a pas de sortie... Dommage pour ceux qui aimaient emprunter les itinraires secondaires pour changer de vue.

Doit on se fliciter de ce "centrisme" ? Que devient une Dmocratie qui rduit les diffrents courants politiques  la faveur d'un plus grand ? Est ce que le "rassembleur" qui chapeaute cela est vraiment ce qu'il dit tre ?

Si je devais comparer cela  un film, ce serait Star Wars, quand Palpatine prend le pouvoir en demandant un rassemblement et la confiance du Snat pour apporter tout un tas de bonnes choses en apparence.

Comme dirait l'autre, la noirceur revt bien des masques et le pire est celui de la vertu...

----------


## GPPro

Surtout que c'est un "centrisme" pose comme tant acquis toutes les "joies" de notre socit actuelle : socit de consommation, mondialisation, prcarisation, financiarisation... Ces rassemblements peuvent tre aussi rapprochs d'une prise de conscience de ces lites du fait que devant la pousse des extrmes ils ne peuvent rsister qu'en rassemblant leurs forces, ils ne peuvent plus se cacher derrire de fausses divisions "gauche"/"droite". Un de leurs efforts pour trouver des solutions leur permettant de prolonger le statu quo actuel.

----------


## Ryu2000

On utilise lexpression "extrme" pour cataloguer certains partis.
Mais c'est le systme au pouvoir qui a dcid de les ranger l dedans...
Ils ne sont pas super neutre les types...
L'UMPS est au pouvoir depuis trs trs longtemps et il ne veut pas perdre la main. (ils vont probablement russir leur coup avec Macron)

La France Insoumise et le Front National ne sont pas forcment extrme...
Qu'est-ce que a veut dire "extrme" de toute faon ?
Quand est-ce qu'on franchit la ligne jaune ? ^^ lol

----------


## Jon Shannow

Souviron, je pense surtout que ce scrutin montre que la Vme Rpublique est  bout de souffle. 
a fait quelques temps dj que a se voit. Quand l'assemble nationale, qui devrait tre le relais du peuple devant le gouvernement, ne reprsente plus que 30% de l'lectorat, par le jeu d'alliances contre nature, c'est qu'il y a un problme. Quand un parti faisant entre 20 et 30% de voix dans les diffrentes lections ne compte que 2 dputs alors que l'UMP/LR avec 20% en compte 198, que l'UDI en compte 29 alors qu'il ne se prsente mme pas aux lections...  ::roll:: 

Les deux finalistes sont atypiques, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire. D'un cot, le FN avec Marine Le Pen, fille du fondateur, et qui sert d'pouvantail  moineaux aux PS et LR depuis plus de trente ans. De l'autre, un mec jamais lu, qui cr son parti avec comme seul programme : je ne suis ni de gauche, ni de droite.

Bref, la dmagogie au pouvoir. A tout cela s'ajoute une abstention grandissante, dont les mdias se rjouissent qu'elle n'a pas t plus importante...  ::roll:: 

Franchement, je crois que le systme montre ses limites. En informatique, on dirait que le logiciel n'est plus adapt  lenvironnement.

Preuve supplmentaire, s'il en fallait une, les primaires. Aucun des deux partis "de gouvernement" (rien que cette appellation en dit long sur notre dmocratie) n'est capable de dsigner un reprsentant et s'en remet aux "sympathisants". a fait plus amricain, plus dmocratique. Peut-tre. Pour ma part je trouve cela dcadent. trangement, les deux finalistes sont auto-proclams.

C'est pour cela que j'ai vot Mlenchon. Parce qu'il mettait en avant sa VIme Rpublique. Je n'adhrais pas forcment  l'ensemble de son programme, mais au moins il avait le mrite de vouloir redistribuer les cartes de dmocratie. Et, c'est pour cela que je glisserai une enveloppe vide dans l'urne le 7 mai prochain, car je ne cautionne aucun des deux finalistes.

----------


## Mingolito

Je voulais savoir si dans 15 jours vous allez crer un sujet "En marche a commence bien" ?   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gunny

Jon je te rejoins compltement. La Vme est un costume taill sur mesure au Gnral De Gaulle et qui n'a plus de raison d'tre en l'tat depuis qu'il n'est plus Prsident. De Gaulle est un personnage extrmement important pour la France mais je pense que le gaullisme est anachronique maintenant. Le systme politique franais est en grave besoin d'une refonte.
Les primaires pour un parti politique on voit ce que a a donn : PS et LR se sont auto-torpills... J'aurais bien aim voir le score de Macron face  Jupp par exemple.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Voici ce que a peut donner, en adaptant les rgles d'un jeu mythique,  la ralit du monde actuel.
http://www.culturepub.fr/videos/obse...eu-de-societe/

J'aime bien la raction des enfants...  :8-):

----------


## Invit

> Les alliances autour de Macron, outre le caractre politicard, indiquent bien d'ailleurs cette tendance.... Qu'ont vraiment en commun Alain Madelin et Cazeneuve ????


Les deux sont pour l'conomie de march. T'en as un qui envoy la police contre les opposants politique, qui  la fin de son passage au ministre de l'intrieur et comme premier ministre a amen plus de 50% des flics  voter FN. L'autre est ancien du groupe Occident donc pas un tendre non plus...
Il y a plus de points communs entre Madelin et Cazeneuve qu'entre Cazeneuve et Mlenchon.




> PS: les pays scandinaves sont un peu un cas  part


a tombe bien que tu parles des pays scandinaves. Je pense qu'avec Mlenchon on serait all dans ce sens l : cologie, impunit face  la corruption, une VIme Rpublique + parlementaire...
Alors oui, il y avait ses conneries nationalistes, de service civique, d'alliance bolivarienne... a lui probablement cot 2 ou 3% chez l'lectorat de Hamon qu'il aurait pu siffler en plus mais faut pas se mentir : a en a probablement attir plus qui sans a seraient alls au FN.




> En conclusion, je pense que nous assistons  l'agonie des dfinitions des partis suivant la division marxiste, et l'mergence de nouvelles voies plutt "centristes", c'est  dire pour l'intrt du plus grand nombre et non pas des uns contre les autres....


Et libraux contre conservateurs, comme dans le reste du monde occidental.




> Je voulais savoir si dans 15 jours vous allez crer un sujet "En marche a commence bien" ?


Ne nous emballons pas. 62-37 c'est pas gagn. Il reste 10 jours, le dbat d'entre-deux tours et une Le Pen qui se positionne  gauche de Macron, en dfenseur des acquis sociaux, des 35h, de la retraite  60 ans, face  Macron le banquier (cf l'autre thread o un mec qui a vot Hamon va voter FN pour prserver les 35h et tout a, a a l'air de marcher).
Elle fait grave du pied  l'lectorat de Mlenchon qui cf ce que j'ai dit plus n'est pas constitu que de gentils gauchistes.
Le dbat va tre trs dangereux, on va voir s'opposer celui qui dfend les classes aises et duques des grandes villes  celle qui dfend la France "relle" (enfin, de ce qu'elle raconte). Pas de bol, c'est la deuxime catgorie la plus nombreuse. La plupart des gens n'ont aucun intrt  voter Macron : si t'as pas de patrimoine, que t'es pas chef d'entreprise ou indpendant, Macron n'a rien pour toi. Avant septembre il aura bousill le code du travail par ordonnance et tu vas juste travailler plus et tre moins pay.

Au passage, on brandit des notions de dmocratie et tout pour faire culpabiliser les abstentionnistes mais on appelle  voter pour un mec qui a prvenu qu'il allait gouverner de la manire la moins dmocratique qui soit.

----------


## Gunny

> Le dbat va tre trs dangereux, on va voir s'opposer celui qui dfend les classes aises et duques des grandes villes  celle qui dfend la France "relle" (enfin, de ce qu'elle raconte). Pas de bol, c'est la deuxime catgorie la plus nombreuse. La plupart des gens n'ont aucun intrt  voter Macron : si t'as pas de patrimoine, que t'es pas chef d'entreprise ou indpendant, Macron n'a rien pour toi.


Oui c'est assez intressant, ni les jeunes, ni les ouvriers, ni les employs, ni les chmeurs n'ont prfr Macron au premier tour : http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...ote-macron.php

----------


## Grogro

Trs intressant le point de Souviron, j'y rpond plus tard si j'ai le temps. 

Je vous laisse cette analyse dmographique du vote : https://www.contrepoints.org/2017/04...il-des-votants

Notez le dcoupage par tranche d'ge. Et le poids statistique des plus de 65 ans qui explique  lui seul le score de Fillon.

----------


## _Thomas

> Notez le dcoupage par tranche d'ge. Et le poids statistique des plus de 65 ans qui explique  lui seul le score de Fillon.


Et qui expliquera probablement la victoire de Macron face  Le Pen : la trs grande majorit des + de 65 ans ne voteront pas plus FN au second tour qu'au premier mais ils iront voter quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## fredoche

Salut



> En conclusion, je pense que nous assistons  l'agonie des dfinitions des partis suivant la division marxiste, et l'mergence de nouvelles voies plutt "centristes", c'est  dire pour l'intrt du plus grand nombre et non pas des uns contre les autres....
> 
> Nous n'en sommes qu'aux balbutiements, et un Macron ne reprsente que l'appropriation "_bobo libral et mondialiste_" de cette tendance, mais je gage que cela deviendra la voie de l'avenir, avec une palette de tendances, mais toutes centres sur non plus une opposition mais un rassemblement maximal... (_ce qui au passage tend  faire disparaitre les extrmes_).


pour nourrir ta rflexion, au moins sur la division marxiste : 
http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politique...es-classes.php

Sinon je trouve ta rflexion trs nave, il y a peu d'intrts communs pour justifier de ce rassemblement maximal. Un avenir qui permettrait  tout un chacun de partager de manire quitable les fruits de la russite. ce sont des ides de gauche, que tu le veuilles ou non.

Pour ce qui concerne la Belgique, pour le peu que j'en connais de ce pays complexe avec sa foultitude de pouvoirs, tu ferais bien de prendre en compte une sparation linguistique de 50 ans, qui dtermine aussi une sparation politique entre nationalistes ou presque extrme-droite cot flamand et PS cot wallon. Et la plus haute instance de pouvoir ne rend pas compte de ce jeu gauche/droite mais de jeux identitaires et de ngoce o le maitre du jeu est le parti nationaliste flamand. A mon humble avis

----------


## Loceka

> Il reste 10 jours, le dbat d'entre-deux tours et une Le Pen qui se positionne  gauche de Macron, en dfenseur des acquis sociaux, des 35h, de la retraite  60 ans, face  Macron le banquier


Tu crois vraiment que les dbats vont changer quoi que ce soit dans le vote de la plupart des gens ?

Personnellement je suis indcis sur ce que je vais faire mais en aucune faon sur le fait de savoir pour lequel je vais voter. Je doute fort que beaucoup hsitent entre voter Macron ou Le Pen.
Que certains hsitent entre s'abstenir, voter blanc, nul ou (Macron | Le Pen), ok. Mais hsiter entre les 2 candidats, je doute fort que ce soit le cas.
Dans un second tour Macron/Mlenchon ou Macron/Fillon, je veux bien, mais pas l.

Et autant je peux comprendre qu'on puisse tre tent de voter Le Pen pour diminuer le nombre de voix avec lequel sera lu Macron, autant j'mets de srieux doute sur le fait que des gens ayant vot Mlenchon votent Le Pen pour son programme (et des doutes encore plus srieux sur le fait que l'lectorat de Fillon vote autre chose que Macron ou blanc/nul/pas).
Du coup si hsitation il y a, elle ne trouvera pas sa rponse dans les dbats d'entre deux tours. En tout cas pour la plupart des gens.

Si des gens hors lectorat Le Pen votent pour elle au second tour, ce sera plus dans un esprit de contestation que par adhrence avec son programme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> et des doutes encore plus srieux sur le fait que l'lectorat de Fillon vote autre chose que Macron ou blanc/nul/pas


L, je dirais que tu te trompes. L'aile droite de LR a plus de chance de voter Le Pen que Macron.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Grce au grand fomenteur, le mois prochain sera le mois o on verra des barricades, des dveloppeurs et des CRS dans les rues de Paris, comme il y a 49 ans. Le bon temps_!

----------


## Invit

> Que certains hsitent entre s'abstenir, voter blanc, nul ou (Macron | Le Pen), ok. Mais hsiter entre les 2 candidats, je doute fort que ce soit le cas.


Oui, je parlais surtout du premier cas. En gros l'lectorat de Le Pen est fig depuis le soir du premier tour, a va se jouer sur ceux qui passent de Macron  abstention/nul/blanc et inversement. Chaque prise de parole de Macron est un risque d'augmenter le nombre d'absentions/nuls/blancs. Et il fait pas grand chose pour ramener des gens  lui. A chaque fois que t'as Attali qui parle, que Parisot dit qu'elle est prt pour Matignon... il perd un peu plus de monde.
Pour peu qu'il se fasse bouffer au dbat, qu'il apparaisse comme le candidat des riches duqus et mondialiss, avec elle en candidate de la vraie France, dfenseuse de notre modle social (ce qui est la stratgie actuelle) et a fera trs mal.

Quant  ceux qui hsitent entre les deux, je pense aussi qu'il y en a. Si elle gagne a sera pas  60%, il n'en faut pas beaucoup. Dans les lecteurs de Fillon, a ne m'tonnerait absolument pas qu'on en trouve.

----------


## Grogro

> Oui, je parlais surtout du premier cas. En gros l'lectorat de Le Pen est fig depuis le soir du premier tour, a va se jouer sur ceux qui passent de Macron  abstention/nul/blanc et inversement. Chaque prise de parole de Macron est un risque d'augmenter le nombre d'absentions/nuls/blancs. Et il fait pas grand chose pour ramener des gens  lui. A chaque fois que t'as Attali qui parle, que Parisot dit qu'elle est prt pour Matignon... il perd un peu plus de monde.
> Pour peu qu'il se fasse bouffer au dbat, qu'il apparaisse comme le candidat des riches duqus et mondialiss, avec elle en candidate de la vraie France, dfenseuse de notre modle social (ce qui est la stratgie actuelle) et a fera trs mal.


Par chance, Jean-Marie Le Pen vient de se rveiller pour produire un troll dont il a le secret : http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pre...u-policier.php

Autant dire que sa fille doit le maudire du plus profond de son me, c'est un couteau plant dans le dos o je ne m'y connais pas. Philippot a du apprcier.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Par chance, Jean-Marie Le Pen vient de se rveiller pour produire un troll dont il a le secret : http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pre...u-policier.php
> 
> Autant dire que sa fille doit le maudire du plus profond de son me, c'est un couteau plant dans le dos o je ne m'y connais pas. Philippot a du apprcier.


Ce serait bien possible, vu comment les choses sont rcupres de manire obscnes aujourd'hui (Macron  Ouradour)

Mais n'ayant pas vu les crmonies, je m'abstiendrais de juger les propos de son auteur.

----------


## fcharton2

Salut Souviron,




> Le consensus semble tre que Macron ne reprsente un rassemblement *que* dans la mesure o il "_fait barrage_"  MLP.


C'est typique du scrutin  deux tours : au premier tour on choisit, au second au limine. Le second tour, c'est le rassemblement des "tout sauf". Ceci dit, on voit actuellement les limites de ce barrage. En 2002, Le Pen n'avait quasiment pas boug entre le premier et le second tour. Les sondages parlent actuellement de 60/40, soit un doublement du score du FN entre les deux tours.  Du coup, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse limiter le rassemblement Macron au seul barrage contre le FN.

A mon avis, Macron fdre les dus du "Hollandisme rel", cette majorit qui aurait lu DSK s'il avait pu se prsenter, s'est rabattue faute de mieux sur Hollande, et l'a lch quand sa manie de la synthse l'a empch d'agir. Il incarne un courant majoritaire chez les sympathisants de gauche, thoris par Terra Nova, qui prend acte du glissement  droite de l'opinion et veut "recentrer le PS". Ces lecteurs se disent que ce que Sgolne ou DSK auraient pu faire, et que Hollande a plant, Macron le fera. 

C'est pour cela que je crois qu'on se trompe quand on affirme que cette lection bouleverse le paysage politique ou fait clater les anciens clivages. Macron est en train de prendre la tte de ce nouveau PS socio-dmocrate, tout comme Giscard, en 74, avait (avec ses rpublicains indpendants) pris la tte d'une droite "post Gaulliste", un peu plus  gauche que la prcdente. Et le rsultat prvisible de ces lections, qui n'aura rien  voir avec la victoire bananire de Chirac en 2002, montre qu' cette gauche renouvele s'oppose dsormais une droite dans laquelle le FN aspire  devenir le leader (cf la disparition progressive dans leur discours de la rhtorique UMPS, ou l'alliance avec Dupont Aignan). Il faudra peut tre encore quelques annes pour que la porosit qu'on constate aujourd'hui entre la droite et le FN se gnralise, et pour que le discours FN=Vichy achve de se consumer, mais cette histoire me semble dj crite. Quant  la gauche, l'effondrement de Hamon et le succs de Mlenchon me paraissent dmontrer que ce n'est plus qu'une affaire d'tiquettes et de manuvres d'appareil ( la fois rendues compliques et facilites par la disparition des "gamelles" du fait des dfaites lectorales rcentes). 

Bref, il reste des travaux de peinture  gauche, et des pudeurs  mnager  droite, mais il me semble que la cinquime et le bipartisme, aprs quelques annes d'hsitation, sont en train de retomber sur leurs pattes.




> Les alliances autour de Macron, outre le caractre politicard, indiquent bien d'ailleurs cette tendance.... Qu'ont vraiment en commun Alain Madelin et Cazeneuve ????


Ces alliances me paraissent au contraire assez typiques de la cinquime: on revient au "ministres d'ouverture" que Mitterrand, Chirac, Sarkozy, ont toujours fait entrer dans leurs quipes. Sur la "largeur idologique" des soutiens  Macron, la mme chose prvalait sous Hollande (avec les consquences qu'on connait).




> En conclusion, je pense que nous assistons  l'agonie des dfinitions des partis suivant la division marxiste, et l'mergence de nouvelles voies plutt "centristes", c'est  dire pour l'intrt du plus grand nombre et non pas des uns contre les autres....


C'est marrant, je pense exactement l'inverse. Pour moi, cette lection consacre la victoire de l'analyse marxiste, qui voit la politique comme un affrontement de classes. Et le succs de Macron ne se fait pas parce qu'il est "au centre" (ce qui ne voudrait d'ailleurs plus rien dire si, comme il le prtend, le clivage gauche droite n'existe plus), mais parce qu'il dfend les intrts de cette classe urbaine, tertiaire et cosmopolite que la mondialisation a rendue majoritaire. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui explique ses "en mme temps" et sa faiblesse programmatique sur tout ce qui concerne l'conomie : Macron n'est pas au service d'une idologie, mais d'une classe. Le mme raisonnement s'applique au FN de Marine, et explique ses revirements sur l'euro, qui a perdu son rle de totem idologique.

Ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'opposition idologique gauche/droite  vcu : elle en sort renforce parce qu'au lieu de se focaliser sur l'conomie (o tout le monde finit par tre d'accord  la fin) elle se cristallise dsormais sur le "socital" (identit nationale  droite, droits des minorits  gauche), beaucoup plus clivant, car ne reposant que sur des "valeurs". 


Personnellement, je trouve cette volution assez effrayante. On se retrouve avec deux classes sociales qui n'ont plus d'intrts conomiques en commun (puisque ceux-ci sont exclusivement dfendus par "leur parti"), qui se dtestent manifestement, avec un dbat idologique devenu quasiment religieux, et un rapport  la violence de plus en plus problmatique (que ce soit dans les faits divers, les drapages de fins de manifestations, ou l'volution "quantitative" du terrorisme). 

Francois

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est typique du scrutin  deux tours : au premier tour on choisit, au second au limine.


Je ne peux qu'tre d'accord puisque je pense que le vote doit tre rform en France, que ce soit dans les possibilits nouvelles qu'on peut lui donner (ex : rvocation d'lu) ou dans son mode de fonctionnement (il n'existe pas que ce systme de choix unique  2 tours).




> Du coup, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse limiter le rassemblement Macron au seul barrage contre le FN.


2/3 de ses lecteurs le font pour contrer le FN. Entendu hier sur RTL mais je n'ai pas entendu la source de l'info pour la retrouver. Ca fait quand mme pas mal de vote de barrage.




> A mon avis, Macron fdre les dus du "Hollandisme rel"


Pas que a, c'est la revanche de Hollande...




> mais il me semble que la cinquime et le bipartisme, aprs quelques annes d'hsitation, sont en train de retomber sur leurs pattes


C'est ce que je dis et rpte, plus on avance, plus la tour d'ivoire se renforce. Les primaires sont un premier ballon d'essai pour encore restreindre le choix politique et aller vers un bipartisme (en attendant le monoparti ?) et gare  celui qui ne jouera pas le jeu.




> Personnellement, je trouve cette volution assez effrayante.


Personnellement je ne pense pas que ce soit une volution, il y a plus de 200 ans on a surtout changer de type de "monarchie" (d'ailleurs ils le disent eux-mmes  l'poque que le peuple ne saurait se gouverner...). On est peut-tre en train de vivre la vraie fin de la Rvolution... Et comme toi je suis assez pessimiste sur la suite.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Salut Franois,

Content de te relire...

JS

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y a plus de 200 ans on a surtout changer de type de "monarchie" (d'ailleurs ils le disent eux-mmes  l'poque que le peuple ne saurait se gouverner...).


En fait la rvolution c'est le passage du pouvoir des nobles aux bourgeois...
Les bourgeois ne sont pas attachs  un lieu ou  un peuple, ils aiment juste l'argent et c'est tout.
Ils trahiraient n'importe quoi pour gagner plus.

Les rois taient plus attachs  la France et aux Franais que ne le sont les femmes et hommes au pouvoir actuellement...

----------


## Invit

> Le mme raisonnement s'applique au FN de Marine


Au service de quelle classe serait-elle ? Parce que dans son programme c'est pas vident.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

La dfense arienne de lAmrique du Nord, la NORAD ***, a intercept deux bombardiers russes dans le nord du Canada. Il sagit de la premire intrusion du genre en plus de deux ans. Des avions russes ont aussi t observs prs de lespace arien nord amricain  quatre reprises cette semaine. Cest le nombre le plus important depuis 2015.
(Radio Canada, 2017 sema. 15/16)

*** North American Aerospace Defense Command, une organisation *amricanocanadienne*

----------


## fcharton2

> Au service de quelle classe serait-elle ? Parce que dans son programme c'est pas vident.


Ouvriers (ou ex ouvriers), secteurs primaire et secondaire, rural et pri-urbain. Ce qu'on appelait autrefois la "classe ouvrire", voire "les couches populaires", et qui se retrouvent aujourd'hui du mauvais ct de la mondialisation (et du systme lectoral). 

Francois

----------


## Grogro

> La dfense arienne de lAmrique du Nord, la NORAD ***, a intercept deux bombardiers russes dans le nord du Canada. Il sagit de la premire intrusion du genre en plus de deux ans. Des avions russes ont aussi t observs prs de lespace arien nord amricain  quatre reprises cette semaine. Cest le nombre le plus important depuis 2015.
> (Radio Canada, 2017 sema. 15/16)
> 
> *** North American Aerospace Defense Command, une organisation *amricanocanadienne*


J'ai l'intuition que ces "provocations" russes depuis des annes sont des tests en conditions relles de dispositifs de furtivit. Ca a pas l'air encore au point visiblement. C'est comme leur nouvelle classe de sous-marin nuclaire soi-disant furtif qu'on a gaul il y a 2 ou 3 ans au large de Brest. C'est ballot ils ont grill leur signature acoustique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bientt en France

----------


## el_slapper

> Ouvriers (ou ex ouvriers), secteurs primaire et secondaire, rural et pri-urbain. Ce qu'on appelait autrefois la "classe ouvrire", voire "les couches populaires", et qui se retrouvent aujourd'hui du mauvais ct de la mondialisation (et du systme lectoral). 
> Francois


Certains, qui n'appartiennent pas  ce groupe-l, appellent a la "France des barbecues". Je ne suis pas sur que le systme lectoral leur soit fondamentalement hostile, d'ailleurs. C'est juste qu'ils n'ont pas la masse critique ncessaire pour s'imposer seuls contre tous. Par contre, du mauvais cot de al mondialisation, totalement. Le souci, c'est que la mondialisation n'est pas un phnomne guid. Ils cherchent un coupable avec un visage - et Macron le banquier avide est le visage parfait dans leur esprit - mais en fait, le coupable, c'est juste le progrs des communications qui a rendu les frontires obsoltes, et leur rfrentiel inadquat pour les besoins de l'conomie moderne.

Donc, d'un cot, nous avons des urbains branchs qui s'essuient les pieds sur des gens qu'ils ne comprennent pas, de l'autre, des pri-urbains ancrs dans leur ralit locale, ralit qui ne leur permet plus d'exister(je simplifie horriblement, hein...), et qui en veulent donc  la terre entire. Ce qui nous donne un deuxime tour entre l'incarnation du privilge qui s'ignore et mprise la populace, et la reprsentante auto-proclame de la vraie France qui essaye de rester dans le pass et combat la ralit au profit d'une illusion. Je vote pour le premier, mais sans aucune illusion sur le fait que c'est une ordure mprisante et mprisable. Au final, le rsultat de cette lection est parfaitement logique.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je vote pour le premier, mais sans aucune illusion sur le fait que c'est une ordure mprisante et mprisable.


Et pourquoi pas blanc ou abstention ? Pour faire barrage  MLP ? Dans ce cas, tu joues compltement leur jeu que tu sembles regretter pourtant...

----------


## Grogro

> Certains, qui n'appartiennent pas  ce groupe-l, appellent a la "France des barbecues". Je ne suis pas sur que le systme lectoral leur soit fondamentalement hostile, d'ailleurs. C'est juste qu'ils n'ont pas la masse critique ncessaire pour s'imposer seuls contre tous. Par contre, du mauvais cot de al mondialisation, totalement. Le souci, c'est que la mondialisation n'est pas un phnomne guid. Ils cherchent un coupable avec un visage - et Macron le banquier avide est le visage parfait dans leur esprit - mais en fait, le coupable, c'est juste le progrs des communications qui a rendu les frontires obsoltes, et leur rfrentiel inadquat pour les besoins de l'conomie moderne.


A un dtail de taille prs : la France priphrique, comme Guilluy l'appelle, dont les mdias dcouvrent l'existence depuis deux ans, c'est 60% de la population. Ils sont majoritaires ces petites et moyennes agglomrations en train de crever  petit feu (de la mondialisation, de la centralisation jacobine, des RGPP qui euthanasient l'activit, de la grande distribution qui concentre l'activit commerciale toujours plus loin des centres-villes dans des ZAC en tle immondes). Une prsidentielle se joue aussi sur les marchs, dans les sous-prfectures, dans toutes les priphries. Chirac l'avait compris quand il allait tter le cul des vaches. Sarko l'avait compris quand il avait labour la France entire pendant ses 5 annes de campagne aux frais de la princesse entre 2002 et 2007. Fillon l'avait compris quand il avait pcho Stfanini, le magicien responsable de la victoire de Chirac en 95 (la fracture sociale, a vient pas de nulle part). 

C'est pour a que j'tais si dubitatif des chances de Macron, parce que la dmographie lui est simplement dfavorable sur le papier. J'avais juste oubli que la sortie de l'euro voulue par MLP foutrait les jetons  tous les vieux. Et en plus de a, je me suis fait ken' par mes propres biais de reprsentation : http://transports.blog.lemonde.fr/20...n-vote-le-pen/

Comme quoi toujours se mfier quand on pense avoir trouv une grille de lecture qui marche trop bien.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est pour a que j'tais si dubitatif des chances de Macron, parce que la dmographie lui est simplement dfavorable sur le papier. J'avais juste oubli que la sortie de l'euro voulue par MLP foutrait les jetons  tous les vieux. Et en plus de a, je me suis fait ken' par mes propres biais de reprsentation : http://transports.blog.lemonde.fr/20...n-vote-le-pen/


En province, tu as des "petits vieux" qui sont bien remonts contre l'UE, en particulier les frontaliers au sud. Mon fief est le mme que celui de Valls (quelle honte...), il y a de fortes envies d'indpendance l-bas. Et quand tu vas en Espagne, c'est encore plus visible avec des drapeaux aux balcons.

Pour la dsertification des centres-villes, c'est normal que a soit corrl avec la monte du FN. Quand les politiciens abandonnent le centre-ville (c'est souvent un manque de volont politique + dessous de table des centres commerciaux), que se passe t'il d'aprs toi ? Le centre dcline et a squatte... Parfois c'est des gentils SDF, parfois pire. Tu ajoutes a  la concurrence frontalire et il n'en faut pas plus...

----------


## Mat.M

> En conclusion, je pense que nous assistons  l'agonie des dfinitions des partis suivant la division marxiste, et l'mergence de nouvelles voies plutt "centristes", c'est  dire pour l'intrt du plus grand nombre et non pas des uns contre les autres....


c'est exact de toute faon en France notamment on est en train d'anantir la classe ouvrire comme je l'ai dj crit sur ce forum....
on va de plus en plus vers une socit fragmente par les modes de consommation.
Ensuite la politique c'est de + en + de la gestion comptable donc rien de vraiment bien politique
Un maire , un prsident de rgion , un ministre qui n'a pas les budgets ne peut pas faire grand chose

----------


## fcharton2

> Je ne suis pas sur que le systme lectoral leur soit fondamentalement hostile, d'ailleurs. C'est juste qu'ils n'ont pas la masse critique ncessaire pour s'imposer seuls contre tous.


Mais c'est le systme lectoral qui dtermine la masse critique. C'est lui qui fait que tu peux avoir, avec quelques % de l'lectorat un groupe parlementaire  l'assemble et au snat, et avec 20% des voix deux malheureux dputs. Et si on ne peut reprocher aux politiciens d'aujourd'hui un systme majoritaire dont ils ont hrit, il me parait lgitime de les critiquer sur leur peu d'entrain  le rformer...

Et je te parie que le jour (probablement proche) o le FN aura atteint cette taille critique et bnficiera  plein de son effet majoritaire, de belles mes dmocratiques, endormies depuis des annes, se rveilleront soudain pour demander de la proportionnelle.




> Le souci, c'est que la mondialisation n'est pas un phnomne guid. Ils cherchent un coupable avec un visage - et Macron le banquier avide est le visage parfait dans leur esprit - mais en fait, le coupable, c'est juste le progrs des communications qui a rendu les frontires obsoltes, et leur rfrentiel inadquat pour les besoins de l'conomie moderne.


Mais justement, dans certains secteurs, la mondialisation a t guide. On a l'exception culturelle, qui protge le cinma et les mdias, les rglementations protectrices qui dfendent un secteur (mdecine, pharmacie, vins, automobile via le diesel), les aides ou compensations  certaines secteurs (PAC, nouvelles technologies), ou les politiques que l'Etat stratge qualifie de volontaristes. Par ailleurs, ce qui rend certains secteurs rentables, ou les fait disparatre, en temps de concurrence mondiale, c'est une rglementation que dcident les Etats.

En fin de compte, ce que disent ces gens, c'est que dans le contexte de la mondialisation, nos lus ont choisi de dfendre certains secteurs et certaines classes sociales, et que Macron, parfait exemple de ces gagnants, soutenu par tout ce que le pays compte de rebelles de confort, est mal plac pour rformer le systme. Personnellement, j'ai du mal  leur donner tort.




> Donc, d'un cot, nous avons des urbains branchs qui s'essuient les pieds sur des gens qu'ils ne comprennent pas, de l'autre, des pri-urbains ancrs dans leur ralit locale, ralit qui ne leur permet plus d'exister(je simplifie horriblement, hein...), et qui en veulent donc  la terre entire. Ce qui nous donne un deuxime tour entre l'incarnation du privilge qui s'ignore et mprise la populace, et la reprsentante auto-proclame de la vraie France qui essaye de rester dans le pass et combat la ralit au profit d'une illusion. Je vote pour le premier, mais sans aucune illusion sur le fait que c'est une ordure mprisante et mprisable.


[Mode provoc=ON]Dans la mesure o les pri-urbains sont de plus en plus nombreux, et que c'est de ce mpris de classe que naissent les rvolutions et les guerres civiles, ne serait-il pas plus raisonnable d'aller dans l'autre sens, en te disant qu'entre un risque conomique pas trs immdiat (le frexit que mme Marine renvoie aux calendes grecques) et un risque social imminent, il vaut mieux lutter contre le second en donnant  cette classe mprise sa place au soleil? Ce serait social, en plus...
[Mode provoc=OFF]

Srieusement, je n'ai pas la solution. Mais je pense que la guerre de classes qui se prpare, et qu'on renforce en votant Macron (sachant que le terrorisme rcent, mme s'il ne vient pas de cette France Barbecue, en est une des facettes), est d'autant plus inquitante que nos lites, habituellement si sensibles  la misre sociale, n'ont pas envie de la voir.

Francois

----------


## TallyHo

Continuons dans le mode provoc... Ce n'est pas qu'ils ne veulent pas voir la misre, ils savent qu'il y en a... Ils sont juste en train de crer des bidonvilles modernes en achetant la paix sociale. L'arrive de Macron va accentuer cela, le soutien de l'UOIF n'est pas anodin, les "frres" tiennent les cits. En d'autres termes : on vous laisse zoner tranquille en vous donnant juste de quoi acheter la TV pour vous abrutir ou en n'emmerdant pas les communauts et on ne veut pas vous voir dans les beaux quartiers.

----------


## el_slapper

Le truc qui motive mon vote, c'est tout simplement qu'entre deux maux, je choisis le moindre. Parce-que le programme du FN est bourr jusqu' la moelle de choses liberticides, d'emprisonnement arbitraire(sur simple "soupon" de terrorisme, mme pas besoin de preuves matrielles pour tayer), et autres saloperies. Dont je ne souffrirais sans doute pas trop, d'ailleurs. Mais tant qu'on a le droit de parler, on peut esprer changer les choses. Une fois que la chape de plomb est tombe sur l'expression, c'est fini.

Alors non, je ne suis pas spcialement convaincu par Macron(mme si il a l'immense qualit de comprendre l'conomie moderne et ses exigences, c'est certes trs insuffisant, hein, les "perdants", il ne faudrait pas les oublier), mais si il gagne, dans 5 ans, on pourra revoter.

Je ne commets pas l'erreur de mettre sur le mme plan un adversaire et un ennemi.

----------


## TallyHo

> mais si il gagne, dans 5 ans, on pourra revoter.


Et dans 5 ans, tu auras aussi ce dilemme donc tu feras un vote "contre". Et dans 10 ans, mme topo. Et dans 15 ans, itou. Etc... C'est ce que je te disais, tu joues leur jeu de la culpabilisation ou du remord en leur assurant ainsi l'pouvantail et le filet de scurit. Et tant qu'on sera dans ce schma l, a ne changera jamais. Il y a un moment o il faut tre courageux et dire "je ne joue plus, je n'ai pas envie de vous lgitimer". Ne pas oublier que sans la caution du vote, ils ne sont rien.

----------


## GPPro

> Le truc qui motive mon vote, c'est tout simplement qu'entre deux maux, je choisis le moindre. Parce-que le programme du FN est bourr jusqu' la moelle de choses liberticides, d'emprisonnement arbitraire(sur simple "soupon" de terrorisme, mme pas besoin de preuves matrielles pour tayer), et autres saloperies. Dont je ne souffrirais sans doute pas trop, d'ailleurs. Mais tant qu'on a le droit de parler, on peut esprer changer les choses. Une fois que la chape de plomb est tombe sur l'expression, c'est fini.
> 
> Alors non, je ne suis pas spcialement convaincu par Macron(mme si il a l'immense qualit de comprendre l'conomie moderne et ses exigences, c'est certes trs insuffisant, hein, les "perdants", il ne faudrait pas les oublier), mais si il gagne, dans 5 ans, on pourra revoter.
> 
> Je ne commets pas l'erreur de mettre sur le mme plan un adversaire et un ennemi.


D'un cot, il n'y a aucun "signe"  envoyer, quand nous avons vot pour Chirac on avu ce que a a donn, la droite n'en a rien eu  foutre et surtout RIEN n'a t fait pour contrer le vote FN

D'un autre cot, Macron c'est le jeune con "dynamique" dans toute sa splendeur (si tu veux un costard t'as qu' bosser, sortie mmorable s'il en est), son background c'est la finance, son programme c'est destruction du dialogue social existant, vieux fantasmes de droite (lutte contre les fraudes  la scu, y'a encore des gens pour sortir a en 2017), plus de mondialisation no librale, etc., tout ce qu'il faut pour que Le Pen gratte encore quelques % dans 5ans.

Conclusion si le message 80/20 ne sert  rien, peut tre que les trous du cul de l'etablishment comprendront un 55/45 ? En tout cas celui l on ne l'a pas essay, donc a vaut le coup.

----------


## BenoitM

> D'un cot, il n'y a aucun "signe"  envoyer, quand nous avons vot pour Chirac on avu ce que a a donn, la droite n'en a rien eu  foutre et surtout RIEN n'a t fait pour contrer le vote FN
> 
> D'un autre cot, Macron c'est le jeune con "dynamique" dans toute sa splendeur (si tu veux un costard t'as qu' bosser, sortie mmorable s'il en est), son background c'est la finance, son programme c'est destruction du dialogue social existant, vieux fantasmes de droite (lutte contre les fraudes  la scu, y'a encore des gens pour sortir a en 2017), plus de mondialisation no librale, etc., tout ce qu'il faut pour que Le Pen gratte encore quelques % dans 5ans.
> 
> Conclusion si le message 80/20 ne sert  rien, peut tre que les trous du cul de l'etablishment comprendront un 55/45 ? En tout cas celui l on ne l'a pas essay, donc a vaut le coup.


Je vois pas pourquoi Chirac ou Macron devraient changer leurs politiques...
Si vous n'aimez pas la politique men par LR ou les socialistes il faut peut-tre voter pour d'autres courant plutt que de dire que c'est la faute des politiques.
Eux ils ne font qu'appliquer leurs programmes.

Si tu veux un rgime fasciste c'est ton droit mais il faudra pas se plaindre des consquences.

----------


## GPPro

> Je vois pas pourquoi Chirac ou Macron devraient changer leurs politiques...
> Si vous n'aimez pas la politique men par LR ou les socialistes il faut peut-tre voter pour d'autres courant plutt que de dire que c'est la faute des politiques.
> Eux ils ne font qu'appliquer leurs programmes.
> 
> Si tu veux un rgime fasciste c'est ton droit mais il faudra pas se plaindre des consquences.


Waouh, et a critique les fachos...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Conclusion si le message 80/20 ne sert  rien, peut tre que les trous du cul de l'etablishment comprendront un 55/45 ? En tout cas celui l on ne l'a pas essay, donc a vaut le coup.


J'avoue, j'ai aussi un peu de mal avec cet argument.
Vous croyez que a va changer quoi ?
Qu'il va changer son programme ? Pourquoi pas mais pour y mettre quoi ? Du Fillon qui reprsente 1/5 des gens ? du Melenchon qui est au mme niveau ? du Lepen qui aura eu 45% ? 
Les Franais sont profondment diviss sur la faon de grer le pays et d'envisager l'avenir, donc des messages, il n'y en a aucun  envoyer, on le sait dj, personne n'est content...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous croyez que a va changer quoi ?


Macron sera au courant que le peuple n'est pas derrire lui.
Et qu'avec l'aide du systme il a peine russi  battre Marine, qui elle subit un puissant vent de face.

Le score le plus important sera celui de l'abstention et du vote blanc.
Parce que pour beaucoup de Franais c'est "ni Macron ni Marine" et rien ne leur fera changer d'avis.
a ne sert  rien de discuter, personne ne convaincra personne, celui qui veut s'abstenir s'abstiendra, celui qui veut voter blanc votera blanc et c'est tout.
Ils font ce qu'ils veulent les types.

Lundi ce sera fini et voil.
Ils voteront peut tre aux lgislatives...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Macron sera au courant que le peuple n'est pas derrire lui..


Non mais a ok j'ai bien compris; mais vous voulez que cela change quoi ?
Qu'il en face quoi de ce 45% de Lepen ? Qu'il pioche dans son programme  ?( bon je devrais pas te poser la question  toi vu qu'il y a des choses que tu aimerais voir arriver dans son programme  ::aie::  ) Qu'il change son programme ? mais avec quoi ? il a t premier au 1er tour avec ce programme, il a t lu avec, donc des gens qui le souhaite. Pourquoi a serait plus logique de tout changer ? et vers quel courant ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

De toutes faons, la prsidentielle, c'est plie. Ce sera Macron, quoi qu'on en dise. Maintenant, il faut se tourner vers les lgislatives, et dans l'idal, qu'aucun parti n'est de majorit ! Parce que si l'AN reflte le 1er tour de la prsidentielle, on a aucun parti capable d'avoir seul la dcision. Il devra composer. a pourrait tre intressant !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais vous voulez que cela change quoi ?


Moi je pense que a ne changera rien dans son programme.
Il fera toujours son maximum pour plaire aux Banques et  l'Allemagne...
Mais il sera au courant depuis le dbut que les franais ne l'aiment pas.

Il n'a pas commenc que les franais sont dj tous conscient qu'il est incomptent, manipulateur, dmagogue, soumis  l'UE...
On sait vers quoi on va en le mettant au pouvoir et on va prendre trs trs chre.

En 2007 certains avaient espoir en Sarkozy.
En 2012 certains avaient espoir en Hollande.
En 2017 tout le monde sait que Macron fera de la merde avant qu'il n'ait commenc.

Il tait nul en Ministre de l'conomie alors attendez de le voir en tant que prsident...
De toute faon ce genre de candidat n'en a rien  foutre du peuple.
Ce sont des one shot, une fois au pouvoir ils font de la merde et au bout de 5 ans ils dgagent.
Le peuple ne peut rien faire pour les empcher de passer des lois anti social.

Il y a eu beaucoup de manifestations contre la loi du travail et a n'a rien chang...
a va tre a mais en pire :
Ces 6 fois o Manuel Valls a eu recours au 49.3

Rien ne pouvait tre pire qu'avoir Macron au second tour.
Prsidentielle : la presse allemande plbiscite Macron
Comment lAllemagne est galvanise par Macron

----------


## Invit

> Ouvriers (ou ex ouvriers), secteurs primaire et secondaire, rural et pri-urbain. Ce qu'on appelait autrefois la "classe ouvrire", voire "les couches populaires", et qui se retrouvent aujourd'hui du mauvais ct de la mondialisation (et du systme lectoral).


Dans le discours peut-tre, dans le programme pas vraiment, et dans les faits encore moins. Il serait d'ailleurs intressant de voir comment on a vot dans les villes diriges par le FN, ce qu'ont fait les chmeurs  qui on a supprim la gratuit  de la cantine pendant que le maire s'augmentait de 44%.

Elle a le cul entre deux chaises : d'un ct elle se pose en dfenseur du modle social, mais a c'est parce qu'elle est face  Macron, face  Mlenchon son discours aurait probablement t autre, et de l'autre elle rassure les marchs en reculant sur la sortie de l'euro qu'elle garde comme monnaie commune, et sur la sortie de l'Europe en l'appelant diffremment.
En soi c'est pas idiot, plusieurs conomistes proposaient ce systme de monnaie nationale + monnaie commune (on en avait parl, c'tait dans le programme de feue Nouvelle Donne).




> De toutes faons, la prsidentielle, c'est plie. Ce sera Macron, quoi qu'on en dise.


Mouais. Il fait que baisser depuis le premier tour, l il est sous les 60%. Il reste le dbat, exercice auquel Le Pen est bien plus habitue que lui. Il y a un gros risque qu'il se dcompose sur le plateau.
Et ses lecteurs potentiels font la girouette. Certains abstentionnistes se dcident  voter, mais des trucs comme les tribunes de grands patrons (ex : Thierry Breton, le mec  l'origine des suicides chez France Telecom), chaque dclaration d'Attali, dire que Valls pourra tre au gouvernement s'il quitte le PS, Parisot en PM potentielle... ont plutt l'effet l'inverse.

----------


## Marco46

> je ne suis pas spcialement convaincu par Macron(mme si il a l'immense qualit de comprendre l'conomie moderne et ses exigences, c'est certes trs insuffisant, hein, les "perdants", il ne faudrait pas les oublier),


Non mais c'est une blague ?

Comprendre l'conomie moderne et ses exigences c'est quoi c'est dtruire notre modle social pour tre plus comptitifs que nos voisins ?




> Je ne commets pas l'erreur de mettre sur le mme plan un adversaire et un ennemi.


C'est justement ton erreur. Les deux sont des ennemis, simplement ils ne sont pas sur le mme registre.

Le Pen croit que les trangers volent le pain des franais.
Macron croit que les chmeurs volent le pain de ceux qui travaillent.

Ils ont chacun leur tte de turc, avec les mmes raisonnements dbiles. S'attaquer  l'vasion et  la fraude fiscale qui ruinent le pays alors a par contre pas question !

----------


## Marco46

> En soi c'est pas idiot, plusieurs conomistes proposaient ce systme de monnaie nationale + monnaie commune (on en avait parl, c'tait dans le programme de feue Nouvelle Donne).


C'est l'archtype de la mesure usine  gaz de technocrate.

----------


## el_slapper

> Comprendre l'conomie moderne et ses exigences c'est quoi c'est dtruire notre modle social pour tre plus comptitifs que nos voisins ?


Je n'ai pas dit que j'tais d'accord avec ses solutions, hein. Simplement, l'conomie moderne, c'est qu'on ne peut plus se permettre d'apprendre un mtier  16 ans, puis d'attendre la retraite gentiment en se reposant sur ses acquis(je simplifie horriblement). Les 10 autres candidats sont encore sur ce modle : "ne vous inquitez pas, on va vous garantir de garder le mme emploi  vie", certains en tapant sur les riches(Poutou), d'autres sur les pauvres(Fillon). Mais sans jamais se poser la question de la ncessaire adaptation en cours de carrire.

D'ailleurs, la fracture social no-marxiste qu'voquait fcharton2, elle est l, en grande partie. Quand on a appris  changer de registre, ben, la mondialisation, c'est cool. Quand on a t lev dans un systme bien plus autoritaire, ou il faut suivre les ordres, et ou obir aux ordres est sens suffire, ben un monde ou on leur dit "demerdez-vous", fatalement, ils n'aiment pas. On ne leur a pas appris. C'est un chec du systme ducatif, en grande partie - et pas seulement de l'cole.




> C'est justement ton erreur. Les deux sont des ennemis, simplement ils ne sont pas sur le mme registre.
> 
> Le Pen croit que les trangers volent le pain des franais.
> Macron croit que les chmeurs volent le pain de ceux qui travaillent.
> 
> Ils ont chacun leur tte de turc, avec les mmes raisonnements dbiles. S'attaquer  l'vasion et  la fraude fiscale qui ruinent le pays alors a par contre pas question !


Ah, je n'ai pas dit que j'allais voter de gait de cur, en effet. Mais je rpte : l ou Le Pen pose le vrai diagnostic du vcu de certains Franais, Macron pose le diagnostic des causes. Aprs, ses solutions sont, euh, pas forcment adaptes. Le truc, c'est que si on part dans une direction avec Le Pen, on a plus de marche arrire. Rien n'interdit de repartir des constats rels que fait Macron, et de proposer une volution du modle social qui permette aux gens de se relancer. Rien n'interdit de chercher de vraies solutions aux problmes, et non pas les tours de passe-passe macroniens. Rien n'interdit de se projeter dans 5 ans, et de se dire, avec l'un, il y aura encore des choses a sauver, avec l'autre, non.

----------


## Ryu2000

Hollande tait l pour dtruire le PS.
Macron est l pour dtruire la France.

5 ans de Macron a va faire mal.

----------


## Invit

> 5 ans de Macron a va faire mal.


C'est clair.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Macron croit que les chmeurs volent le pain de ceux qui travaillent.


HA ! J'avais cru que Macron pensait que payer les travailleurs tuaient les rentes des actionnaires...  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> Je n'ai pas dit que j'tais d'accord avec ses solutions, hein. Simplement, l'conomie moderne, c'est qu'on ne peut plus se permettre d'apprendre un mtier  16 ans, puis d'attendre la retraite gentiment en se reposant sur ses acquis(je simplifie horriblement). Les 10 autres candidats sont encore sur ce modle : "ne vous inquitez pas, on va vous garantir de garder le mme emploi  vie", certains en tapant sur les riches(Poutou), d'autres sur les pauvres(Fillon). Mais sans jamais se poser la question de la ncessaire adaptation en cours de carrire.
> 
> D'ailleurs, la fracture social no-marxiste qu'voquait fcharton2, elle est l, en grande partie. Quand on a appris  changer de registre, ben, la mondialisation, c'est cool. Quand on a t lev dans un systme bien plus autoritaire, ou il faut suivre les ordres, et ou obir aux ordres est sens suffire, ben un monde ou on leur dit "demerdez-vous", fatalement, ils n'aiment pas. On ne leur a pas appris. C'est un chec du systme ducatif, en grande partie - et pas seulement de l'cole.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, je n'ai pas dit que j'allais voter de gait de cur, en effet. Mais je rpte : l ou Le Pen pose le vrai diagnostic du vcu de certains Franais, Macron pose le diagnostic des causes. Aprs, ses solutions sont, euh, pas forcment adaptes. Le truc, c'est que si on part dans une direction avec Le Pen, on a plus de marche arrire. Rien n'interdit de repartir des constats rels que fait Macron, et de proposer une volution du modle social qui permette aux gens de se relancer. Rien n'interdit de chercher de vraies solutions aux problmes, et non pas les tours de passe-passe macroniens. Rien n'interdit de se projeter dans 5 ans, et de se dire, avec l'un, il y aura encore des choses a sauver, avec l'autre, non.


Ce post est  encadrer. Non pour sa pertinence mais parce qu'il est l'archtype de la propagande des lites dirigeantes mondialistes """progressistes""". Si vous souffrez de la mondialisation c'est de votre faute. Si vous n'avez pas fait d'tudes, c'est de votre faute. Si vous tes pauvres, c'est de votre faute. Vive le tertiaire, vive les """services""",  mort l'industrie (bah oui quand on prne la mobilit l'adaptation et autres conneries on ne promeut pas un modle industriel...). Ceux qui sont pour la mondialisation on tout compris, les autres sont des ractionnaires. Ne cherchez pas  rsister  la mondialisation, mais foncez dans le mur avec nous c'est tellement plus intelligent !!! Je pourrais continuer mais la liste est longue et beaucoup la connaisse...

----------


## GPPro

> HA ! J'avais cru que Macron pensait que payer les travailleurs tuaient les rentes des actionnaires...


Mais a c'est parce que Macron est trop fort et a tout compris : les chmeurs volent les richesses des travailleurs pendant que les travailleurs volent les richesses des actionnaires.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais a c'est parce que Macron est trop fort et a tout compris : les chmeurs volent les richesses des travailleurs pendant que les travailleurs volent les richesses des actionnaires.


Y a pas  dire : Les pauvres, tous des voleurs !  ::weird::

----------


## Invit



----------


## el_slapper

> Ce post est  encadrer. Non pour sa pertinence mais parce qu'il est l'archtype de la propagande des lites dirigeantes mondialistes """progressistes""". Si vous souffrez de la mondialisation c'est de votre faute. Si vous n'avez pas fait d'tudes, c'est de votre faute. Si vous tes pauvres, c'est de votre faute. Vive le tertiaire, vive les """services""",  mort l'industrie (bah oui quand on prne la mobilit l'adaptation et autres conneries on ne promeut pas un modle industriel...). Ceux qui sont pour la mondialisation on tout compris, les autres sont des ractionnaires. Ne cherchez pas  rsister  la mondialisation, mais foncez dans le mur avec nous c'est tellement plus intelligent !!! Je pourrais continuer mais la liste est longue et beaucoup la connaisse...


Sachant que mon discours est qu'il faut apprendre aux gens  apprendre, ben, tu ne lis de moi que ce que tu veux.

----------


## TallyHo

Exclusif ! On sait o est pass l'argent de Pnlope :




> L'quipe de Fillon avait command 15.000 "lunettes-sourcils" avant le premier tour
> [...]
> Le Point ajoute que l'accessoire devait tre accompagn de t-shirts avec l'inscription "Je ne sourcille pas, je vote Fillon".
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2017/05...va_a_22066652/

----------


## el_slapper

> Exclusif ! On sait o est pass l'argent de Pnlope :


...on tait quand mme pas gts, cette anne, niveau candidats  ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

> ...on tait quand mme pas gts, cette anne, niveau candidats


Ben a va Cheminade et Asselineau taient plutt cool.
Il y a eu galement Lassalle, Poutou, Arthaux, Dupont Aignan.

Il y en avait pour quasiment tous les gots.
Mme Melenchon a fait des efforts et a faillit se retrouver au second tour.

Dois-je vous rappeler que le second tour 2007 c'tait *Sarkozy VS Sgolne* et qu'en 2012 c'tait *Sarkozy VS Hollande*...
Les seconds tours c'est toujours nul.
Enfin l il y a un vrai choix.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Ben a va [...] Asselineau taient plutt cool.


En ce qui me concerne, Asselineau est devenu au contraire parfaitement antipathique suite au ramassis de btises post sur Developpez par son quipe de choc.

Quant aux lunettes-sourcil de Fillon c'est pathtique. Bien content qu'on se soit dbarrass de ce dangereux incomptent.

----------


## Invit

> C'est l'archtype de la mesure usine  gaz de technocrate.


C'est sr que maintenant qu'on est  la monnaie unique c'est chaud. Mais  l'poque, je pense que c'tait plus simple d'ajouter une monnaie commune pour les tats et les entreprises qui commercent entre elles d'un pays  l'autre que de remplacer la monnaie de 20 pays (avec les consquences qu'on connait, dumping social, impossibilit de dvaluer...).

----------


## TallyHo

> ...on tait quand mme pas gts, cette anne, niveau candidats


Ha ben a... Plus guignolesque, tu meurs. Et a continuera tant qu'on jouera le jeu. Ils vont se succder, ils vont continuer les mmes merdes, a va gnrer encore plus de mcontents, ils vont tre obligs de surenchrir dans le spectacle, etc... La boucle est boucle.

Je l'avais dit sous forme d'humour dans un autre post mais je pense vraiment que, d'ici quelques lections et si il n'y a pas eu des rvoltes avant, on sera dans des scnarios de pop-litique... C'est  dire que tu vas avoir des stars de la politique qui vont dfiler pour faire leur numro et on leur donnera le prix de "Prsident" comme on dcerne le Csar du meilleur acteur.

Je caricature un peu mais pas tant que a...  ::D: 




> En ce qui me concerne, Asselineau est devenu au contraire parfaitement antipathique suite au ramassis de btises post sur Developpez par son quipe de choc.


En gnral, on juge une personne  travers ses propres dires et pas avec des on-dit ou des messages d'inconnus sur des forums...

----------


## Ryu2000

> suite au ramassis de btises post sur Developpez par son quipe de choc.


Ce ne sont pas des reprsentants officiels...
Pour connaitre l'UPR il faut aller voir  la source.

En tout cas la sortie immdiate de l'UE et de l'OTAN, c'est 0,92% des votes exprims.
C'est un bon dbut.




> Bien content qu'on se soit dbarrass de ce dangereux incomptent.


Ouais enfin bon on va avoir Macron, niveau dangerosit et incomptence il est encore plus loin que Fillon...

Si vous ne savez pas  quel point Macron est incomptent regardez cette vido :

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> En tout cas la sortie immdiate de l'UE et de l'OTAN, c'est 0,92% des votes exprims.


Donc 99,08% des gens sont contre la sortie immdiate de l'UE et l'OTAN. C'est en effet une victoire, sortons le champagne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc 99,08% des gens sont contre la sortie immdiate de l'UE et l'OTAN.


En fait il y en a plus, certains votent Cheminade, Certains votent Melenchon, certains votent Marine, certains s'abstiennent...

Mais bon vous savez avec certains grands progrs, au dbut les gens sont sceptique et ils finissent par comprendre.
La propagande pro UE est forte, tout le systme est pro UE. (Dans les mdias il y a quasiment 100% de pro UE, c'est pas du 50/50 ^^)

Il ne faudra peut tre pas compter sur la France pour dmarrer la destruction de l'UE, mais un autre pays le ferra bien ou au pire a s'effondra seul.
En tout cas moi je ne vois pas l'UE continuer encore pendant des dcennies et des dcennies...
Les peuples finiront par se soulever.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ha ben a... Plus guignolesque, tu meurs. Et a continuera tant qu'on jouera le jeu. Ils vont se succder, ils vont continuer les mmes merdes, a va gnrer encore plus de mcontents, ils vont tre obligs de surenchrir dans le spectacle, etc... La boucle est boucle.
> 
> Je l'avais dit sous forme d'humour dans un autre post mais je pense vraiment que, d'ici quelques lections et si il n'y a pas eu des rvoltes avant, on sera dans des scnarios de pop-litique... C'est  dire que tu vas avoir des stars de la politique qui vont dfiler pour faire leur numro et on leur donnera le prix de "Prsident" comme on dcerne le Csar du meilleur acteur.
> 
> Je caricature un peu mais pas tant que a...


Moi, j'imaginais plutt une mission de tl-ralit. a pourrait s'appeler "Moi, Prsident..." en hommage au premier guignol... 
Les candidats seraient dans un loft, et toutes les semaines les lecteurs voteraient pour en liminer un, jusqu' ce qu'il ne reste plus que le gagnant !  ::lol::

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est sr que maintenant qu'on est  la monnaie unique c'est chaud. Mais  l'poque, je pense que c'tait plus simple d'ajouter une monnaie commune pour les tats et les entreprises qui commercent entre elles d'un pays  l'autre que de remplacer la monnaie de 20 pays (avec les consquences qu'on connait, dumping social, impossibilit de dvaluer...).


Beaucoup d'conomistes srieux pensaient que cette monnaie exploserait  la premire rcession, et des pays ont exigs et obtenus des gardes-fous pour pouvoir sortir du systme si le besoin s'en faisait sentir.
Ironiquement, ce sont ces pays qui profitent le plus du systme actuel.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les candidats seraient dans un loft, et toutes les semaines les lecteurs voteraient pour en liminer un, jusqu' ce qu'il ne reste plus que le gagnant !


Pas mal ! Il faut que tu soumettes l'ide  C8. Avec Hanouna en prsentateur, c'est le carton plein  ::mrgreen:: 




> Donc 99,08% des gens sont contre la sortie immdiate de l'UE et l'OTAN. C'est en effet une victoire, sortons le champagne.


Sauf qu'il n'y a pas que l'UPR qui veut sortir... Quand tu additionnes les voix des "souverainistes", c'est pratiquement kif-kif.

----------


## halaster08

> Moi, j'imaginais plutt une mission de tl-ralit. a pourrait s'appeler "Moi, Prsident..." en hommage au premier guignol... 
> Les candidats seraient dans un loft, et toutes les semaines les lecteurs voteraient pour en liminer un, jusqu' ce qu'il ne reste plus que le gagnant !


Le loft c'est tellement dmod, je verrais plutt une version "secret story" organise par le "cabinet noir" o les candidats buzzent pour dnoncer les casseroles des autres, l a aurait de la gueule ^^

----------


## halaster08

> Sauf qu'il n'y a pas que l'UPR qui veut sortir... Quand tu additionnes les voix des "souverainistes", c'est pratiquement kif-kif.


Ou pas, c'est le seul a propos a et rien d'autre.
Les autres candidats proposent un programme qui n'est pas compatible avec les traits actuels et donc ncessite des changement ou une sortie, c'est quand mme largement diffrent. Et d'ailleurs depuis le 2nd tour et le ralliement de debout la France ce n'est mme plus dans le programe du FN.

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf qu'il n'y a pas que l'UPR qui veut sortir... Quand tu additionnes les voix des "souverainistes", c'est pratiquement kif-kif.


Sauf que la majorit des "souverainistes" ne veut pas sortir, c'est du baratin pour racoler les lecteurs, ils veulent "ngocier", puis si cela choue, faire un rfrendum au prs du peuple pour voir si l'on sort ou non, blablabla, bref beaucoup de non-certitudes, et le cas chant, leur mandat sera fini largement avant qu'on commence  ngocier cette ventuelle sortie. ^^  


J'ai beau ne pas tre d'accord ni sur le fond ni sur la forme avec l'UPR, je pense (mais je peux me tromper), qu'Asselineau est le seul (avec peut-tre un ou deux autres des "micros-partis") qui effectuerait rellement une sortie de l'UE si il tait lu.

Aprs que cela soit Marine, Mlenchon ou autres qui proposent une sortie (aprs chec des ngociations) via un rfrendum, bah dj, qui va ngocier quoi avec qui, et qui va dcrter que les termes des ngociations sont "acceptables" ou non ? Et en admettant qu'ils soient tout de mme intransigeant dans ces ngociations face  l'UE, si l'on en arrive au rfrendum, bah dj, il n'y a aucune certitude qu'un "oui" l'emporterait, ni mme qu'un "oui" serait pris en compte et cout par la classe dirigeante (souvenir souvenir  ::D: ).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tiens... Salut Zirak, a faisait un bail...  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

Et allez, dans la srie "j'entreprends de me tirer une balle dans chaque orteil", suite aux chauffoures d'hier Macron propose de ficher les militants d'extrme gauche et de mieux quiper les CRS et policiers. Quelqu'un lui a expliqu que le but n'est pas de convaincre les lecteurs FN mais bien ceux de gauche ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce n'est mme plus dans le programe du FN.


Le FN a bien compris que parler de sortie de l'UE et de l'OTAN c'tait anxiogne.
*Les gens ont peur*, parce qu'il y a le dogme de l'UE, ont leur a dit "si vous quittez l'UE, ce sera la fin de l'humanit, vous perdrez l'intgralit de votre argent, votre pays deviendra membre du tiers monde instantanment, il n'y aura plus dlectricit, plus d'eau courante, le monde entier vous boycottera, les cranciers vont demanderont +++ d'argent, etc...".

Donc les gens se disent "L'UE ne fonctionnera jamais, mais si on essaie de se librer ce sera pire, donc autant mourir  petit feu que de tenter un truc".
La propagande en boucle fonctionne correctement avec quasiment 0% d'intervenant anti UE.

Donc comme l il faut rassembler le plus de monde pour gagner llection, le FN essaie de ne pas faire peur aux lecteurs.
Les mdias ont russi  ancrer dans la tte des vieux que quitter l'UE leur ferait perdre de l'argent...

Quasiment l'ensemble des 11 partis prsents  llection prsidentielles proposaient de rengocier avec l'UE.
Sauf qu'*on ne ngocie pas avec l'UE*. (Sauf Macron, qui demanderait "je peux faire une loi du travail encore pire que celle que vous me demandez ?" et l l'UE serait bien videment d'accord).
Melenchon voulait essayer de ngocier et si a ne fonctionnait pas il voulait quitter l'UE.
Le FN veut essayer de ngocier et aprs faire un rfrendum.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> *Les gens ont peur*, parce qu'il y a le dogme de l'UE, ont leur a dit "si vous quittez l'UE, ce sera la fin de l'humanit, vous perdrez l'intgralit de votre argent, votre pays deviendra membre du tiers monde instantanment, il n'y aura plus dlectricit, plus d'eau courante, le monde entier vous boycottera, les cranciers vont demanderont +++ d'argent, etc...".


C'est du mme niveau que ceux qui nous prdisent le plein emploi, la richesse, la vie ternelle, et tutti quanti si on quitte l'UE, l'euro et l'OTAN.
 ::roll::

----------


## halaster08

> C'est du mme niveau que ceux qui nous prdisent le plein emploi, la richesse, la vie ternelle, et tutti quanti si on quitte l'UE, l'euro et l'OTAN.


Mais non l c'est pas pareil puisque c'est ce que Ryu veut entendre, donc la c'est la vrit.
Un peu de logique tout de mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est du mme niveau que ceux qui nous prdisent


Si on quitte l'OTAN rien ne changera.
On sera juste moins soumis aux USA, et on aura pas  aller intervenir pour eux.
Je crois qu'on est entre dans l'OTAN en 2009...

Quitter l'UE ce sera difficile pendant des annes (rester dans l'UE ce n'est pas la fte non plus, sauf si on souffre du syndrome de Stockholm).
Mais on pourra faire la politique qu'on voudra (on pourra faire du protectionnisme par exemple ce qui est interdit par l'UE).
On retrouvera le contrle de notre monnaie.
On pourra s'ouvrir  l'international (on pourrait aider des nations africaine  se dvelopper par exemple).

Vous allez me dire que a ne sert  rien de se librer de l'UE puisque l'ensemble de nos dirigeants est nul  chier, ce sont des tratres qui s'occupent des intrts des multinationales mais qui n'ont aucun amour pour la nation.
Et effectivement c'est un problme rel...
Il n'y a pas de quoi tre optimiste pour le futur, a va tre rcession, austrit, chmage, maladie, guerre, etc...




> donc la c'est la vrit.


Je n'ai jamais dis que quitter l'UE serait facile et que tout nos problme disparatraient par magie.
J'ai dis qu'on rcuprerait les manettes.
Et on viterait pas mal de lois chiantes imposes par l'UE.

L'UE c'est comme une luge gante sur la glace (plus a va, plus la pente est raide) qui se dirige vers un mur (ou un ravin).
Moi je propose de quitter la grosse luge et d'en prendre une petite, on va peut tre mourir comme les gars sur la grosse luge, mais au mois on aura le contrle de notre destine.

----------


## el_slapper

> Et allez, dans la srie "j'entreprends de me tirer une balle dans chaque orteil", suite aux chauffoures d'hier Macron propose de ficher les militants d'extrme gauche et de mieux quiper les CRS et policiers. Quelqu'un lui a expliqu que le but n'est pas de convaincre les lecteurs FN mais bien ceux de gauche ?


C'est le souci de son positionnement centriste. Si il va  gauche, il perd ses soutiens de droite(une majorit, certes courte, de fillonistes, notamment, plus quelques gars Lasallistes ou NDAistes qui hsitent  franchir le pas frontiste), et si il va  droite, il perd ses soutiens de gauche(mlenchonistes, surtout, je crois que le vote hamoniste lui est acquis). Le centre s'est souvent banan dans ce pays, et voil la raison. Il en souffre aussi.

Bon, aprs, ficher les gens, ce n'est pas trs productif de dire a, de toutes faons, je suis sur que c'est dj fait(ce qui est mal, mais bon, c'est le monde dans lequel nous vivons - le dput apparent communiste de mon ancienne circonscription me l'avait confirm, en termes lgants, mais fermes). Aprs, il faut voir si il a une stratgie lectorale en tte quand il dit a, si c'est ce qu'il pense rellement, ou si a lui est juste pass par la tte(du moins grave au plus grave, de mon point de vue).

Le truc aussi, c'est qu'on sait pertinemment quelle serait la position de son adversaire sur le sujet(i.e. encore plus rpressif), mais personne ne va lui chercher des poux l-dessus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans la srie "j'entreprends de me tirer une balle dans chaque orteil"


Les lecteurs de Macron ne votent pas pour lui parce qu'ils aiment son projet.
Ils savent trs bien que Macron et son programme sont catastrophique.
C'est comme Hamon a dit "c'est douloureux mais il va falloir voter Macron".

Au moins il ne ment pas pour une fois.
Effectivement les militants d'extreme gauche sont fichs.
D'ailleurs l'tat d'urgence a t utilis pendant la COP 21 pour assigner  rsidence les cologistes hardcore :
Les militants de la COP21, cibles de ltat durgence
_Depuis le 14 novembre, de nombreuses perquisitions et assignations  rsidence ont t lances contre les milieux  zadistes , cologistes et alternatifs._

Contre le terrorisme l'tat d'urgence ne sert pas  grand chose, mais pour faire chier les cologistes a fonctionne bien.
Des musulmans ont galement t eu des problmes  cause de l'tat d'urgence...

----------


## Zirak

> Tiens... Salut Zirak, a faisait un bail...


Salut salut !

Oui pas trop le moral donc pas trop l'envie, et puis plus trop le temps de venir ici perdre le mien non plus.

Puis bon, j'ai survol rapidement, c'est comme si rien n'avait chang en 2/3 mois, on lit les mmes btises dans les messages des mmes personnes, limite  la virgule prs, avec mme aussi les mmes personnes qui calimrotent contre "les attaques personnelles" et autres tout en attaquant / critiquant le "groupe d'lites" qui soit disant, contrle le forum politique de DVP (lol...), vous savez ce fameux groupe o personne ne pense pareil, mais dont tous les membres ont miraculeusement dcid de faire front commun (sans se concerter, bien entendu) contre deuche, ryu, l'UPR, TallyHo, Mongolito et tous les "clairs" de notre sicle.

Ce qui me fait plaisir, c'est que malgr tout ce que certains ont pu dire de moi, que je sois l ou non, c'est la mme merde, du coup, je me dis que non, je n'tais pas si responsable que cela du "devenir" de cette section du forum.  ::aie:: 

Au final, je reviens surtout pour "jouer / discuter" avec certains, mais dans d'autres sections du forum, l o la vie est plus agrable.  ::D: 


La bise  vous !  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Puis bon, j'ai survol rapidement, c'est comme si rien n'avait chang en 2/3 mois, on lit les mmes btises dans les messages des mmes personnes, limite  la virgule prs, avec mme aussi les mmes personnes qui calimrotent contre "les attaques personnelles" et autres tout en attaquant / critiquant le "groupe d'lites" qui soit disant, contrle le forum politique de DVP (lol...), vous savez ce fameux groupe o personne ne pense pareil, mais dont tous les membres ont miraculeusement dcid de faire front commun (sans se concerter, bien entendu) contre deuche, ryu, l'UPR, TallyHo, Mongolito et tous les "clairs" de notre sicle.
> 
> Ce qui me fait plaisir, c'est que malgr tout ce que certains ont pu dire de moi, que je sois l ou non, c'est la mme merde, du coup, je me dis que non, je n'tais pas si responsable que cela du "devenir" de cette section du forum.


Depuis que certains membres n'interviennent plus, il y a clairement beaucoup moins de polmiques et d'emportement... Et tu le dmontres  nouveau en lanant les hostilits...

D'ailleurs en parlant de btises, je vois que tu argumentes toujours avec ton sophisme favori de la majorit qui se rsume  4-5 membres qui se plussent entre eux ou qui moinssent les contradicteurs pour se donner un semblant d'importance.

Comme quoi que la "virgule prs" ne s'applique pas qu'aux autres  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> C'est sr que maintenant qu'on est  la monnaie unique c'est chaud. Mais  l'poque, je pense que c'tait plus simple d'ajouter une monnaie commune pour les tats et les entreprises qui commercent entre elles d'un pays  l'autre que de remplacer la monnaie de 20 pays (avec les consquences qu'on connait, dumping social, impossibilit de dvaluer...).


Une monnaie commune, complmentaire des monnaies d'change locale, aurait eu l'avantage de crer une monnaie de rserve sans imposer un taux de change fixe et arbitraire entre des zones montaires aussi violemment divergentes que l'Espagne, l'Allemagne, la France ou la Grce. L'eurozone n'a jamais t une zone montaire optimale.

----------


## TallyHo

Les monnaies locales reviennent petit  petit sur le devant de la scne avec la cration de "monnaie de troc" si on peut dire comme a. A Barcelone par exemple : http://www.courrierinternational.com...monnaie-locale . Il y a eu d'autres expriences qui ont plutt fonctionn.

----------


## fredinkan

> Si on quitte l'OTAN rien ne changera.
> On sera juste moins soumis aux USA, et on aura pas  aller intervenir pour eux.
> Je crois qu'on est entre dans l'OTAN en 2009...


 :8O: 


(source wikipedia ...)

----------


## TallyHo

> 


Il a en partie raison... Il aurait du dire retourn ou rintgr :




> Nicolas Sarkozy franchit le pas ultime en organisant la rintgration de la France dans l'OTAN : prpare depuis 2007, vote dfinitivement par le Parlement le 17 mars 2009, elle est entrine lors du sommet de l'OTAN des 3 et 4 avril 2009.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relati..._.282009_-_.29

----------


## Jon Shannow

ALERTE ! 

ON N'A PLUS AUCUNE NOUVELLE DU TRADUCTEUR EN LANGAGE DES SIGNES DU DBAT D'HIER SOIR ENTRE MACRON ET LE PEN ! 

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

Bon bah je l'ai clairement surestime, elle a t compltement nulle. Comme quoi  force d'tre habitue par les journalistes  n'tre jamais contredite, elle s'est faite ridiculiser par un gamin de la politique.
En mme temps elle tait pas l pour gagner des voix mais pour dgoter les lecteurs de voter Macron. A mon avis elle a plutt dgot les lecteurs de Fillon, Mlenchon et NDA qui s'taient reports sur elle.

----------


## Grogro

Le problme, c'est qu'il a t aussi nul qu'elle. On aurait dit deux gamins de 5 ans jouant  "c'est toi qui est". Je ne pensais pas qu'on pourrait tomber plus bas que les dbats de 2007 et 2012, j'ai t servi.

Putain, cinq ans...

----------


## Hizin

Je n'ai que 28 ans. Je ne m'intresse pas des masses  la politique. Je n'ai pas souvenirs d'un seul dbat dont j'ai t tmoin entre prsidentiables, dputs, snateurs et autres personne lues ou voulant l'tre qui n'taient pas des suites d'attaques personnelles. Le messager est attaqu, mais pas ses ides. Ayant constat principalement ceci, je me dsintresse quasi totalement de ces "dbats" qui n'en ont que le nom, mais en rien la saveur.
Je souhaiterai en voir parmi ces gens-l. Sincrement.

----------


## fcharton2

> Bon bah je l'ai clairement surestime, elle a t compltement nulle. Comme quoi  force d'tre habitue par les journalistes  n'tre jamais contredite, elle s'est faite ridiculiser par un gamin de la politique.


Je ne l'ai pas trouve spcialement nulle: elle faisait juste un discours pour ses sympathisants, et tu tais hors cible. Macron n'a pas fait autre chose, d'ailleurs.

En fait, je crois qu'aucun des deux ne voulait ce dbat, parce qu'ils taient tous les deux convaincus qu'il ne changerait pas le rapport de force ou la dynamique. En y rflchissant, je pense qu'ils ont raison. L'affrontement "classe contre classe" est tellement tendu, les positions tellement opposes, qu'un change de points de vue (un dbat normal) n'aura aucun effet. Ils ont dj dit ce qu'ils avaient  dire, ils attendent dimanche pour se compter. 

Du coup, ils ont chacun fait passer des messages  destination de leurs soutiens. Marine, agressive, parfois indigne, a pass la soire  dnoncer le bilan et l'UMPS, c'est ce que ses lecteurs apprcient. Macron l'a joue professionnel et rassurant, c'est son "pitch" du second tour. Il n'y a pas eu de dbat de programme: ils n'taient pas l pour cela. 

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, Franois. Il n'y avait pas de dbat possible entre ces deux personnes.

Le truc qui m'a le plus du, c'est qu'elle n'a pas essay de prsenter son programme, a laisse l'impression que ces contradicteurs, qui rptent qu'elle n'a pas de programme, ont raison.

Macron, lui a expos son programme, qui est plus un projet. On aime ou pas, c'est un autre point. 

Deux heures et demi pour rien... Par contre, c'est trange, habituellement dans les dbats prcdents, il y avait pas des journalistes pour recadrer le dbat quand a partait en cou***es ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Je ne l'ai pas trouve spcialement nulle: elle faisait juste un discours pour ses sympathisants, et tu tais hors cible. Macron n'a pas fait autre chose, d'ailleurs.


Oui, sauf qu'on est au second tour et que l'lectorat de chaque candidat doit s'tendre au del des sympathisants. Parce que les sympathisants de Le Pen, c'est 21% et ceux de Macron environ 15% une fois que t'as enlev le vote utile.

Je dis pas que Macron tait meilleur, face  elle tout ce qu'il avait  faire tait de ne pas s'nerver et il a russi. Quant  elle je pense qu'elle a convaincu certains abstentionnistes/nulistes/blanchistes que c'tait pas raisonnable de lui laisser le pays.

Donc non seulement ils n'ont parl qu' leurs sympathisants, mais en plus ils ont pris le risque de dgoter les autres. Macron quand il reprend les lments de langages de la droite en disant qu'il souhaite dissoudre les groupes antifas aggrave son cas auprs de l'lectorat de Mlenchon. Idem avec l'lectorat de Hamon quand il veut abroger la loi Taubira.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...il souhaite dissoudre les groupes antifas aggrave son cas auprs de l'lectorat de Mlenchon.


Heu ! Est-ce  dire que Mlenchon serait pour les casseurs antifas ? Les antifas sont  la gauche, ce que les fachistes sont  la droite. Les deux sont  combattre sans restrictions...

----------


## Grogro

> En fait, je crois qu'aucun des deux ne voulait ce dbat, parce qu'ils taient tous les deux convaincus qu'il ne changerait pas le rapport de force ou la dynamique. En y rflchissant, je pense qu'ils ont raison. L'affrontement "classe contre classe" est tellement tendu, les positions tellement opposes, qu'un change de points de vue (un dbat normal) n'aura aucun effet. Ils ont dj dit ce qu'ils avaient  dire, ils attendent dimanche pour se compter.


Disons qu'en jouant sur le srieux et la connaissance technique des dossiers, ils auraient pu parler  la partie (importante) de leur lectorat potentiel qui les prend pour des guignols irresponsables et les dissuader soit de s'abstenir, soit de voter blanc.

Pas un dbat certes, mais juste assez d'enfumage  coups de chiffres pas trop bidonn pour dire "j'en ai une plus grosse (connaissance) que toi".

----------


## GPPro

C'tait juste inregardable (j'ai tenu 1/2h entre 22 et 2230), Macron a t mauvais, pas une surprise, LePen a t mauvaise a c'est plus surprenant mais grce  a on vite probablement une fin de semaine tendue... Du coup on peut effectivement considrer que Macron est gagnant comme s'en gargarise les journaux de la ligne de la dmocratie pure et libre, il ne s'est pas fait bouffer comme on pouvait le craindre. Par contre  la place de la LePen je me remettrais srieusement en question suite  ce dbat.

----------


## fcharton2

> Par contre, c'est trange, habituellement dans les dbats prcdents, il y avait pas des journalistes pour recadrer le dbat quand a partait en cou***es ?


C'est ce qui me fait dire que c'tait dlibr. Les modalits du dbat sont ngocies par les candidats, et si on avait voulu un affrontement programme contre programme, il tait possible d'avoir un systme de questions/rponses et un recentrage plus prcis des journalistes. Je crois que ni l'un ni l'autre ne le voulait, Macron parce qu'il sait qu'il va devoir pas mal bricoler pour constituer sa majorit, Marine, parce que tout lment prcis alimentera la dbauche fact-checkeuse du lendemain, qui ne lui est pas favorable. 




> Oui, sauf qu'on est au second tour et que l'lectorat de chaque candidat doit s'tendre au del des sympathisants. Parce que les sympathisants de Le Pen, c'est 21% et ceux de Macron environ 15% une fois que t'as enlev le vote utile.


Justement... C'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas de majorit claire, et qu'ils en sont rduits, pour gagner, a rassembler des "tout sauf" d'horizons trs varis qu'ils n'ont pas intrt  aller au del de la posture. En dehors des grands principes, toute prcision sur leur programme risque d'agacer une partie de ces lecteurs qui votent pour eux en se pinant le nez. 

Et dans cette analyse, j'aurais tendance  dire que Marine a t meilleure, parce qu'elle a t moins prcise. Et je suis d'accord que Macron s'est fait avoir sur les antifas et la loi Taubira. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Heu ! Est-ce  dire que Mlenchon serait pour les casseurs antifas ? Les antifas sont  la gauche, ce que les fachistes sont  la droite. Les deux sont  combattre sans restrictions...


Oui, mais est-ce que la menace de la "dissolution" des groupes est une bonne rponse ? a a tendance  avoir l'effet inverse en gnral, a les radicalise. Encadrement des manifs, oui. Par exemple, en mettant l'accent sur les ventuelles arrestations cibles rserves aux plus toqus pour viter les bastons gnrales (et surtout pas le bombardage lacrymo). La dissolution des groupes, je ne crois pas que a puisse marcher avec les skins.

----------


## _Thomas

> Heu ! Est-ce  dire que Mlenchon serait pour les casseurs antifas ? Les antifas sont  la gauche, ce que les fachistes sont  la droite. Les deux sont  combattre sans restrictions...


D'ailleurs :


Au del du fait que catgorie de "_casseur antifas_" dcrit trs mal qui sont ces gens et quelles sont leurs motivations, je pense -pour les lire et les couter rgulirement- que les participants du black-bloc ne sont vraiment pas du genre  aller voter, mme pour Mlenchon ou l'extrme gauche.

Quant au dbat, j'ai regard quelques minutes vers 22h00, sans surprise c'tait trs mdiocre.  Finalement les excs de Le Pen font les affaires de Macron : il a gard son calme face  l'pouvantail, les caricatures/mensonges de Le Pen lui auront vit de dfendre son programme/projet sur le fond, et il continue d'incarner le "moindre mal" du choix impos.

----------


## fcharton2

> Oui, mais est-ce que la menace de la "dissolution" des groupes est une bonne rponse ?


Sans doute pas, et de toutes faons, les violences extrmistes, de droite ou de gauche, ont peu d'importance en ces temps terroristes. La question pose est purement politique : en dissolvant ces groupes, Macron envoie un signe positif aux gens de droite qui le soutiennent, et s'aline un grand nombre de mlenchonistes. En refusant de le faire, il instruit le procs en mollesse et incapacit  gouverner qu'on lui prpare.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Heu ! Est-ce  dire que Mlenchon serait pour les casseurs antifas ? Les antifas sont  la gauche, ce que les fachistes sont  la droite. Les deux sont  combattre sans restrictions...


Non, l'inverse. Enfin, tous les antifas ne sont pas avec Mlenchon.




> Oui, mais est-ce que la menace de la "dissolution" des groupes est une bonne rponse ?


Et surtout elle croit quoi ? Qu'ils ont mont des assos loi 1901 que le tribunal va dissoudre ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est ce qui me fait dire que c'tait dlibr. Les modalits du dbat sont ngocies par les candidats, et si on avait voulu un affrontement programme contre programme, il tait possible d'avoir un systme de questions/rponses et un recentrage plus prcis des journalistes. Je crois que ni l'un ni l'autre ne le voulait, Macron parce qu'il sait qu'il va devoir pas mal bricoler pour constituer sa majorit, Marine, parce que tout lment prcis alimentera la dbauche fact-checkeuse du lendemain, qui ne lui est pas favorable.


Peut-tre. Je pense que ce n'tait  l'avantage d'aucun des deux. a aurait pu avantager Marine, si elle avait russi  le faire sortir de ses gonds. Mais, il a rsist.



> Justement... C'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas de majorit claire, et qu'ils en sont rduits, pour gagner, a rassembler des "tout sauf" d'horizons trs varis qu'ils n'ont pas intrt  aller au del de la posture. En dehors des grands principes, toute prcision sur leur programme risque d'agacer une partie de ces lecteurs qui votent pour eux en se pinant le nez. 
> 
> Et dans cette analyse, j'aurais tendance  dire que Marine a t meilleure, parce qu'elle a t moins prcise. Et je suis d'accord que Macron s'est fait avoir sur les antifas et la loi Taubira. 
> 
> Francois


Pour moi, c'est lui qui a gagn. Ou, du moins, elle a perdu. Je pense que sa manire de faire et de ne pas rpondre, mais uniquement tre dans une posture agressive, vont pousser certains qui voulaient s'abstenir  voter Macron pour lui faire barrage.

Quant aux antifas, a ne concerne que l'extrme gauche, qui de toutes faons ne votaient pas pour lui. Il a t moins adroit pour la loi Taubira, effectivement.

----------


## Invit

> Sans doute pas, et de toutes faons, les violences extrmistes, de droite ou de gauche, ont peu d'importance en ces temps terroristes. La question pose est purement politique : en dissolvant ces groupes, Macron envoie un signe positif aux gens de droite qui le soutiennent, et s'aline un grand nombre de mlenchonistes. En refusant de le faire, il instruit le procs en mollesse et incapacit  gouverner qu'on lui prpare.
> 
> Francois


Le terme "dbat" est donc extrmement mal choisi. La finesse n'est pas signe de mollesse, mme si a rime. Je trouve dommage, encore une fois, de s'adresser aux lecteurs comme  des gamins de 5 ans qu'il faut manipuler. Mlenchon (pour qui je n'ai pas vot, juste pour dire que je ne l'encense pas) a peut-tre mis le doigt sur quelque chose avec sa campagne centre sur la pdagogie. Dommage qu'il n'ait pas eu du rpondant en face.
Mme si les gens n'ont peut-tre pas entirement tort quand ils considrent "la masse" comme une sorte de lgume abruti, j'ai l'impression que c'est plutt la manire dont on s'adresse  eux qui vhicule cette image.
Bref, je rejoins l'opinion de Hizin plus haut. S'il s'agit simplement de montrer qui est le meilleur manipulateur, c'est sans moi.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sans doute pas, et de toutes faons, les violences extrmistes, de droite ou de gauche, ont peu d'importance en ces temps terroristes. La question pose est purement politique : en dissolvant ces groupes, Macron envoie un signe positif aux gens de droite qui le soutiennent, et s'aline un grand nombre de mlenchonistes. En refusant de le faire, il instruit le procs en mollesse et incapacit  gouverner qu'on lui prpare.
> 
> Francois


Comme s'il y avait un rapport entre les bobos mlenchonistes et les groupes de casseurs pseudos-antifas

----------


## el_slapper

Aprs, certains se sont dit que MLP n'avait peut-tre pas l'habitude d'un effort continu de trois heures, ce qui expliquerait ses passages  vide, l ou un Macron a russi  plus se tenir dans la dure.

Mais au final, c'est fcharton2 qui a raison : chacun a parl  son lectorat,  sa manire. Ce qui nous en apprend au final plus sur les lectorats en question que sur les candidats.

----------


## TallyHo

Il ft un temps o il se disait que le pre Le Pen ne voulait pas tre Prsident, sa position de contestataire tant plus avantageuse sur plusieurs points. Peut-tre que c'est aussi la pense profonde de sa fille ?

----------


## foetus

Comme Macro est pro-europen et blondinette va ngocier longuement avec l'Europe (pour la monnaie le franc il faut unanimit des autres, un Franxit dure 2 ans, ...), pour nous (informaticiens) cela ne va pas changer beaucoup  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::  la technique il n'y aura quasiment plus (sauf secteurs de niches ou trucs chs-bran hypes en mode _one shot_) et on va grer tout un tas de choses: les projets, les humains, les budgets, l'_outsourcing_, ...

----------


## r0d

_Toute la vie des socits dans lesquelles rgnent les conditions modernes de communication s'annonce comme une immense accumulation de signaux. Tout ce qui tait reprsent s'est loign dans un bruit._




> Si vous le voulez bien, j'aimerais amorcer l'pilogue de cette discussion, qui a couvert l'ensemble du quinquennat de Hollande, de son premier jour  maintenant presque le dernier....


Salut vieux!
De la part d'un plus tout jeune...  :;): 

Je profite d'une accalmie dans mon labeur proltarien pour continuer sur la voie que tu ouvres ici, et tenter d'esquisser une sorte de synthse de ce quinquennat.

Je pense que nous sommes en train de passer d'une socit du spectacle  une _socit du signal_.
Premire prcaution: le mot "spectacle" ici a un sens un peu particulier. Il ne se rapporte pas, ou trs indirectement,  la notion de divertissement. En revanche, il est directement et fortement li  l'ide de esthtique, au sens philosophique, c'est  dire ce qui concerne la perception. Il faut donc voir le mot "spectacle" tel qu'il est utilis ici, plutt comme "reprsentation", que comme "divertissement".
En gros, ce que Debord dit dans son livre, c'est qu'avant, la politique nous la vivions, nous la faisions au quotidien. Mais que depuis que la communication est devenue une marchandise, la politique est devenu une reprsentation que nous subissons en tant que spectateur.

Je pense donc que nous sommes en train de passer  un nouveau modle, que j'appelle _la socit du signal_. Il ne s'agit plus de spectacle, ni de reprsentation. Il n'y a plus que du signal. Du bruit.
Parmi tous les politiciens professionnels, celui qui obtiendra la plus grande part du gteau sera celui qui parviendra  mettre les signaux qui feront ragir les capteurs sensitifs des lecteurs.
Hologrammes, twitts, phrases courtes et vides, tout est signal, tout est bruit.
Lorsque les deux meilleurs se proccupent de salaris en dtresse, qu'a-t-on? Ce n'est pas un spectacle, parce que cela n'a pas de sens. Un spectacle absurde, c'est du signal. C'est tout ce qui reste, et c'est ce qui fonctionne.
Le candidat qui reprsente l'absolue continuit sort un livre intitul "rvolution". Si la plus petite ncessit de signifiant tait encore prsente, ce candidat aurait t immdiatement disqualifi. Il se trouve qu'il va trs probablement emporter le gteau.

Le peu de sens qui restait  la politique institutionnelle est en train de disparaitre. Il reste plus que du bruit.

Du coup, je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec toi Jean, concernant ce rassemblement au centre. Macron n'est ni de droite, ni de gauche, mais encore moins du centre. Il est un appeau  bestiaux.
Si demain, le NPA trouve un meilleur appeau  bestiaux que Macron, alors le pays peut parfaitement basculer dans le trotskisme. Exactement de la mme faon qu'il peut (plus probablement d'ailleurs) basculer vers l'extrme droite.

Les philosophes des lumires ont engendr un pistm - donc une socit - rationaliste. Il s'agit de raisonner  partir de ce que l'on peut observer (raisonnement a posteriori).
Les romantiques allemands (Hegel, Scheilling, etc.) nous ont immdiatement mis en garde contre un rationalisme radical, qui pourrait amener l'homme  se "sparer d'une partie de lui-mme" (ide que l'on retrouve dans l'ide d'alination, centrale dans la pense marxiste), et  ne devenir qu'une sorte d'automate insensible.
Enfin, l'idalisme (Kant, Spinoza, ...) tentait de rconcilier ces deux visions, entre le rationalisme dshumanisant des lumires, et linefficace romantisme mtaphysique.

Tout ce travail avait un but: comprendre comment l'Homme pense, et apprendre  penser correctement.
Tout a s'est pass, en gros, entre 1600 et 1850...
Depuis? Plus rien.
Nous avons renonc  penser correctement.
Nous sommes aujourd'hui en train de renoncer  penser, tout simplement.
Et nous sommes en train d'voluer vers un pistm qui tient de la population de bactries. L'Homme ne devient sensible qu' des signaux. Et, s'tant cr un cosystme dont la production de ressource est dpendant des machines, il est en train de devenir obsolte.

Pendant un temps, j'avais mis en signature, ici-mme, deux vers d'une des chansons les plus connues qui n'a jamais t produite. Ces vers seront en bonne place, ici, en guise de conclusion:
_And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made_

----------


## TallyHo

Pour l'histoire du bruit, c'est d'ailleurs le conseil de Sarko  Fillon quand il a eu ses affaires : faire une dclaration choc tous les jours pour crer un brouhaha qui rendra inaudible le bruit des affaires. La multiplication des canaux de communication est  double tranchant dans ce cas. Pour les politiciens, je suis plutt d'accord avec toi, ils deviennent de plus en plus markets comme des stars. Dans un autre message, j'ai employ le terme pop-litique, ce qui rejoint ton ide de signal, de bruit et d'lecteur-spectateur  ::): 

Au final, mme si on n'a pas les mmes solutions ou le mme cheminement, je constate quand mme qu'on en arrive tous  peu prs au mme constat dans le fond... Je trouve cela inquitant...

----------


## TallyHo

Puisque le feuilleton va se terminer, rigolons en un peu !  ::P:

----------


## MABROUKI

> Grogro
> Une monnaie commune, complmentaire des monnaies d'change locale, aurait eu l'avantage de crer une monnaie de rserve sans imposer un taux de change fixe et arbitraire entre des zones montaires aussi violemment divergentes que l'Espagne, l'Allemagne, la France ou la Grce


C'est le talon d'Achille de la monnaie "locale" unique actuelle, qui bien sur par essence ne peut profiter qu'aux tats membres dont l'conomie est en bonne sant....
Une monnaie de rserve EURO , ou plutt une DEVISE EURO  comme on l'habitude de l'appeler ,et des monnaies nationales  taux de change flottant par rapport  cette devise  ,car un taux fixe nous ramnerait  la situation actuelle en fait...
Les taux de change flottant permettraient   chacun pays de faire face  ses difficults conomiques  et procder aux ajustements ncessaires...
Voici un exemple frappant du mme genre que l'EURO mais cette fois institu par les montaristes Franais ,non des montaristes allemands, bien avant la cration de la monnaie unique EURO: la zone  montaire CFA ou circule une monnaie locale le CFA ,assujetti  un taux de change fixe vis  vis de la devise EURO...
Les conomies des tats membres sont dans l'impossibilit de procder  une dvaluation en cas d'endettement externe ou de dficit budgtaire interne ...

----------


## Grogro

La passation de pouvoir ayant lieu dimanche prochain, on peut dire que ce topic n'est pas encore compltement obsolte. On continuera dans quel topic par ailleurs ?

En attendant, des rsultats inquitants qui tmoignent de l'ampleur de l'effondrement de lducation Nationale en tant qu'institution, en l'espace de 30 ans  peine : 

http://www.cafepedagogique.net/lexpr...064896856.aspx
http://www.cafepedagogique.net/lexpr...699043820.aspx

(prcisons que c'est un site ultra pdagogo, donc favorable au nivellement par le bas permanent)

----------


## Ryu2000

Il ce passe des trucs entre le PS et En Marche.
1. Valls veut bosser pour En Marche
2. En Marche ne veut pas tellement de Valls
3. Certains membres du PS disent que le PS est mort
4. D'autres disent que a ne ce fait pas de ramper devant le pouvoir comme a
Je raconte mal.

Mais en gros :
En direct - Le Parti socialiste est mort, selon Valls et Guillaume
EN DIRECT. Les vrais amis ne sont pas ceux qui vont ramper devant le pouvoir, lance Faure (PS)
Lgislatives : En Marche ! accueille frachement la demande de Valls d'tre candidat
Valls candidat d'En Marche: la rponse cinglante des Macronistes

Stratgiquement il ne faut pas qu'en marche prenne Valls tout de suite (il faut que les lgislatives passent).
Parce que Valls est trs impopulaire et les gars d'En Marche veulent faire croire que c'est un parti nouveau avec des nouveaux visages.
==
Estrosi veut rejoindre en marche
Le Maire et Estrosi en marche vers Macron : la droite au bord de l'explosion ?
Estrosi n'est pas trs populaire non plus...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 1. Macron veut bosser pour En Marche


En mme temps, c'est son parti.  ::ptdr:: 
Bon, maintenant qu'il est prsident, il se doit d'tre au-dessus des partis (pas des parties, hein !?! Ho !  :;):  ).

----------


## Ryu2000

> En mme temps, c'est son parti.


Dsol c'est un lapsus, je parlais de Valls.
Mais je crois que le nom "En Marche" va changer ou a dj chang :
"En Marche" devient "La Rpublique en marche", Catherine Barbaroux nomme prsidente
J'aime pas ce dlire de mettre "rpublique" partout...
Enfin bon chacun son truc...

Maintenant la prsidente d'en marche c'est Catherine Barbaroux.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)En attendant, des rsultats inquitants qui tmoignent de l'ampleur de l'effondrement de lducation Nationale en tant qu'institution, en l'espace de 30 ans  peine : 
> 
> http://www.cafepedagogique.net/lexpr...064896856.aspx
> http://www.cafepedagogique.net/lexpr...699043820.aspx(.../...)


Je pense que leur orientation est un peu la mme, vu de loin(), que moi : le souci ce sont les gens qui sont oublis par le systme scolaire, et qui jusqu'ici s'en sortaient quand mme grce  l'emploi non qualifi - que la robotisation et l'IA vont faire disparaitre en masse. De nouveaux jobs vont apparaitre, et les nouveaux chmeurs ne correspondront pas  ces nouveaux jobs. C'est tout l'enjeu de l'ducation au 21me sicle. On a massiffi en quantit, il faut massiffier en qualit. Pas gagn  ::?:

----------


## GPPro

> Je pense que leur orientation est un peu la mme, vu de loin(), que moi : le souci ce sont les gens qui sont oublis par le systme scolaire, et qui jusqu'ici s'en sortaient quand mme grce  l'emploi non qualifi - que la robotisation et l'IA vont faire disparaitre en masse. De nouveaux jobs vont apparaitre, et les nouveaux chmeurs ne correspondront pas  ces nouveaux jobs. C'est tout l'enjeu de l'ducation au 21me sicle. On a massiffi en quantit, il faut massiffier en qualit. Pas gagn


Les lites dirigeantes n'ont aucun intrt  massifier en qualit.

----------


## Grogro

> Je pense que leur orientation est un peu la mme, vu de loin(), que moi : le souci ce sont les gens qui sont oublis par le systme scolaire, et qui jusqu'ici s'en sortaient quand mme grce  l'emploi non qualifi - que la robotisation et l'IA vont faire disparaitre en masse. De nouveaux jobs vont apparaitre, et les nouveaux chmeurs ne correspondront pas  ces nouveaux jobs. C'est tout l'enjeu de l'ducation au 21me sicle. On a massiffi en quantit, il faut massiffier en qualit. Pas gagn


Les liens que Ryu a post sur un autre sujet sont particulirement parlants : 

http://www.lemonde.fr/campus/article...7_4401467.html
http://etudiant.lefigaro.fr/stage-em...oignent-20351/
http://www.lemonde.fr/campus/article...2_4401467.html

On a massifi en quantit, parce qu'il n'tait pas possible de faire autrement, sauf  diffrencier beaucoup plus fortement les parcours (on en prend le chemin inverse depuis la rforme du lyce : on est en train, petit  petit, de construire une sorte de lyce unique). Parce qu'une partie importante de la population n'a mme pas les capacits intellectuelles pour suivre le niveau cinquime. 
On a massifi parce qu'il tait plus simple politiquement d'envoyer un million de jeunes dans des formations bidons plutt que d'assumer un million de chmeurs supplmentaires. 
On a massifi parce que de trs nombreux corps de mtiers ncessitent un bien plus haut niveau de formation qu'avant. Des emplois qui taient accessibles avec un BEP il y a 40 ans ncessitent un BTS maintenant. J'ai l'exemple d'une amie en BTS esthticienne  qui on demande dans certaines matires quelques connaissances (pas norme) de niveau bac S, pour une formation qui s'adresse classiquement  des jeunes qui n'avaient pas les capacits pour suivre une seconde gnrale. 
Un effet de bord qui n'a pas t anticip : les STS sont concentrs dans un petit nombre de lyces avant tout dans les mtropoles. Les IUT sont encore plus concentrs. Cela contribue au choc dmographique qui vide les petites villes, et accroit la pression sur les grandes villes.

----------


## TallyHo

Il y a des mtiers qui voluent mais tu as aussi la loi de l'offre et la demande o les employeurs demandent la crme pour des postes "infrieurs", ils profitent du chmage... Par exemple, il y a une boite de ma rgion qui embauche des cableurs avec bac+2... Srieusement, il ne faut pas un diplme en tlcom pour faire du cuivre chez l'abonn...

----------


## el_slapper

> (snip)


le bout qui me tue :

_Car quelle entreprise est aujourd'hui intresse par quelqu'un qui a appris  construire un raisonnement,  rflchir,  critiquer, mais qui n'a pas franchement de savoirs pratiques, mis  part celui de travailler en autonomie ?_

C'est exactement a qui nous faut, pourtant. c'est typiquement ce  genre de gens qui manque, partout. Aprs, on peut leur apprendre la comptabilit hospitalire, l'actuariat, la gestion climatique ou les calculs de risque, comme ce sont des gens qui savent rflchir, ils seront bien plus productifs qu'un spcialiste du domaine. Le candidat idal, pour moi, il a une licence en histoire et un BTS en climatisation(ou quoi que ce soit qui soit un mtier).




> Un effet de bord qui n'a pas t anticip : les STS sont concentrs dans un petit nombre de lyces avant tout dans les mtropoles. Les IUT sont encore plus concentrs. Cela contribue au choc dmographique qui vide les petites villes, et accroit la pression sur les grandes villes.


Ah, tiens, je n'avais pas pens  a. Et c'est vrai que la dsertification des villes moyennes est un problme qui laisse des traces un peu partout, et qui ruine notre pays. Maintenant, est-ce que le phnomne serait vitable sans cela, je ne sais pas. Les grandes villes sont attractives pour le moteur de l'conomie moderne(le traitement de l'information), et pour les villes moyennes, il est difficile de rester vivant. C'est sur que la concentration des STS n'aide pas, mais je ne crois pas que a suffise  expliquer le phnomne. Qui pose problme, je ne le nie pas.

----------


## Grogro

> On a massifi parce que de trs nombreux corps de mtiers ncessitent un bien plus haut niveau de formation qu'avant. Des emplois qui taient accessibles avec un BEP il y a 40 ans ncessitent un BTS maintenant. J'ai l'exemple d'une amie en BTS esthticienne  qui on demande dans certaines matires quelques connaissances (pas norme) de niveau bac S, pour une formation qui s'adresse classiquement  des jeunes qui n'avaient pas les capacits pour suivre une seconde gnrale. 
> Un effet de bord qui n'a pas t anticip : les STS sont concentrs dans un petit nombre de lyces avant tout dans les mtropoles. Les IUT sont encore plus concentrs. Cela contribue au choc dmographique qui vide les petites villes, et accroit la pression sur les grandes villes.


Un exemple dans l'actu : http://www.lemonde.fr/campus/article...8_4401467.html

Les BTS compta-gestion et assistant de gestion, hier voie royale pour dbuter dans cette branche, ne suffisent plus. Il faut poursuivre en alternance jusqu'au bac+5, parce que pour le mme mtier le besoin de qualification devient plus lev (mais mcaniquement : moins de places aussi).

----------


## Ryu2000

> le PS va mourir et un nouveau parti "progressiste" va natre.


Le changement de nom est proche :
Le Parti socialiste peut-il mourir pour de bon ?



> Les PS sont en effet l'une des colonnes vertbrales de la reprsentation politique dans la plupart des pays europens. Mais ils sont en droute (PS italien ou Pasok grec) ou en recul (SPD allemand ou le SP autrichien). Le PS franais est actuellement confront  l'une des crises les plus importantes de son histoire, du fait des vanescences et vasions militantes, du dsintrt des militants pour l'lection du premier secrtaire, et des dparts de ses cadres (par la droite  LREM, par la gauche vers le PG en 2008, et en 2017 vers Gnration.s).

----------


## Buffet_froid

> J'aime beaucoup, le sujet de dpart, le complotisme, on en arrive  une affaire qui n'a un peu juste rien  voir, et finalement si, il n'y aurait aucune preuve que le mari ait t violent et incestueux. Sjours aux urgences, tmoignages des enfants, tout a ce ne sont pas des preuves, enfin si, mais surement fabriques par ces fourbes de OLF afin de pouvoir tuer librement n'importe quel homme ! On en revient finalement aux thorie du complot.
> C'est vrai que la police n'a pas t prvenue...et comme toujours, ceux qui ne se sont jamais pench sur les violences conjugales ne comprennent pas a et donc minimise les actes subis...dommage que les chiffres de mort suite aux violences parlent d'eux-mme...


A violences conjugales je rponds : il n'y a pas de fume sans feu.
Mais aprs tout, il y a peut-tre des hommes qui clatent comme a, sans raison, juste pour dcompresser aprs une journe de boulot...
Et puis, une solution  ces violences : le sparatisme de genre, incarn aujourd'hui par le mouvement MGTOW... bizarrement trs mal vu par les mdias dominants - systmatiquement aux cts de la cause fministe comme s'il s'agissait d'une vidence morale - qui n'y voient qu'un ramassis de gros cons mysogynes. Forcment ds qu'on sort de la case "mtrosexuel mascul ni galant ni macho", a dplat au systme.



Pour revenir  la fameuse affaire Sauvage, porte au pinacle  la tlvision ces derniers jours, il est bon de rappeler la vrit des faits occulte par le sensationnalisme de la fiction et le sentimentalisme de l'cume mdiatique.
C'est ainsi que Frdric Chevallier, avocat gnral lors du procs en appel de Jacqueline Sauvage devant la cour d'assises du Loir-et-Cher, a publi une lettre ouverte dans _Le Monde_.

*franceinfo : Pourquoi avez-vous crit cette lettre ?*
*Frdric Chevallier :* Ce que j'ai crit dans cette lettre je l'avais dj dit,  plusieurs reprises,  des mdias,  des journalistes qui s'intressaient au sujet, mais manifestement j'ai t inaudible ou pour partie entendu. Je me suis dit,  l'occasion de la sortie du film, il faut retrouver un moyen de restituer la vrit judiciaire, et le faire avec une lettre. D'abord, je savais que je ne serais pas coup, et ensuite je me suis dit que peut-tre je serais lu, et peut-tre entendu.

*Vous faites cette conclusion : Jacqueline Sauvage est devenue le symbole inadapt d'un fait majeur de socit. Pourquoi ?*
Nous sommes devant une norme contradiction. Nous disons donc : lorsque je suis une femme battue en 2018, je dois me faire justice moi-mme, et tout le monde applaudira. Je ne peux pas l'entendre en tant que magistrat, vous ne pouvez pas l'entendre en tant que citoyen civilis. On a fait une grande avance : imaginer que l'tat, la justice, pourrait,  la place des victimes, rendre une dcision apaise. Il faut que les gens rflchissent. Est-ce qu'ils considrent que c'est un symbole acceptable de dire qu'aujourd'hui pour lutter contre les violences faites aux femmes il s'agit de tirer trois coups dans le dos de son mari ? Il faut favoriser le fait qu'on puisse mettre un terme  ces souffrances autrement que par une violence qui n'est pas lgitime.

*Votre colre vient d'une vision parcellaire de l'affaire ?*
Cette lettre, je l'ai crite d'abord pour Madame Sauvage, pour lui rappeler qui elle tait et quelle personnalit on a ni pour en faire un symbole malgr elle. Et puis je l'ai crite pour les jurs. Mes collgues magistrats professionnels, je les connais, ce sont des professionnels de grande qualit, ils ont peut-tre encaiss. Mais les autres, les quinze magistrats d'un jour, nos jurs, qui font notre particularit, notre honneur d'avoir une justice criminelle rendue par le peuple, on leur dit : mais attendez, vous jugez comment ? C'est cela qui m'a motiv pour dire en leur nom : la vrit judiciaire tablit que Madame Sauvage est une meurtrire aggrave. Elle encourait perptuit pour avoir tu son mari. La cour d'assises, aprs avoir tudi, analys, valu l'ensemble de cette affaire l'a dclare coupable et l'a condamne  10 ans. Madame Sauvage tait d'accord avec ce verdict. Elle ne voulait pas faire appel. Et puis surgissent deux avocates qui vont faire appel.

*La grce prsidentielle accorde par Franois Hollande, vous la prenez comme un dsaveu ?*
J'ai un respect total pour l'autorit politique. Le prsident de la Rpublique de l'poque n'a pas bafou la Constitution, l'article 17 le prvoit. Simplement, si je peux me permettre une analyse, cet article 17 dans la Constitution de 1958 date d'un moment o la peine de mort existait, o il n'existait pas d'appel devant une cour d'assises. Aujourd'hui, peut-tre qu'il y aurait une rflexion  entamer sur le caractre sans doute dsuet de cette disposition constitutionnelle.
*
Vous mettez en avant la complexit de ce dossier. Quand on rsume cette affaire  47 ans de violences pour Jacqueline Sauvage, ce n'est pas ce qu'ont montr ces deux procs ?*
J'ai presque de la peine pour Jacqueline Sauvage. C'est une femme qui s'est battue depuis son plus jeune ge contre ses parents, ses cinq frres. En 1965, elle tait enceinte de 8 mois et demi, contre l'avis de tous, elle choisit Norbert Marot, qui va tre son mari, qui va tre le pre de ses quatre enfants, qui va tre son compagnon d'activit commerciale. C'est une femme dtermine, et je la salue. On en fait une femme soumise, et cela m'ennuie pour elle.

*Il n'est pas question de nier les violences subies, mais elle a empch aussi que le procs de ces violences ait lieu ?*
C'est exactement cela. C'est quand mme paradoxal. Si j'tais procureur de la Rpublique, et que je poursuivais quelqu'un qui me dit : "j'ai t victime d'une violence", je ferais une enqute. Madame Sauvage ne nous a pas laiss la possibilit de faire l'enqute. Une violence aurait suffi  faire condamner Norbert Marot. Toutes les violences qu'il a pu commettre, cela n'excuse en rien son geste, mais cela ne justifie en rien celui de sa femme.

*Extraits.*

_Vous prsenter comme soumise et sous lemprise de ce tyran de Norbert, ctait nier totalement votre personnalit dont la ralit ne correspondait plus en rien  ce que vous avez t pendant quarante-sept ans. Je veux vous en parler de ces quarante-sept ans dont daucuns, journalistes, hommes et femmes politiques, artistes, intellectuels, de tout bord, de toute tendance se sont empars sans en connatre la ralit autre que celle faussement vhicule par ce gigantesque caf du commerce que les rseaux sociaux fabriquent et entretiennent  dessein. Pour en faire un enfer.

Voyez-vous, Madame, ce que je trouve le plus regrettable et le plus dommageable dans cette construction des rseaux qui est devenue la vrit du  peuple virtuel  au dtriment de la vrit judiciaire, cest que cette construction nie et dtruit tout ce que vous avez bti, tout ce que vous avez conu, tout ce que vous avez cr. Jusqu vous faire victime de faits de viol dont vous ne vous tes jamais plainte.

[...]

Je ninvente dfinitivement rien, Madame, lorsque jvoque enfin la rencontre de Norbert avec Laurence. Cette relation extraconjugale, tait-ce pour vous loccasion de partir, de laisser votre mari aux bras dune autre ? Manifestement non. Cette dame, vous lavez harcele, menace verbalement et physiquement, frappe et violente. Je ne vous juge pas pour ce comportement. Je minterroge simplement pour comprendre ce qui vous a guide dans cette attitude. Je crois avoir compris. Votre dtermination. Madame Sauvage, en 1991, vingt-six ans aprs votre pari et votre choix de vie de vous lier avec Norbert Marot, vos conditions de vie, celles que vous vous tes construites, celles que vous avez fondes, celle que vous avez btie, vos conditions de vie familiales, professionnelles, sociales vous ont paru devoir tre protges, peut-tre avant votre propre personne. Moderne, vous avez pardonn  Norbert. Dtermine, vous ne lavez pas laiss aux bras dune autre. Alors, non, cet enfer depuis quarante-sept ans vhicul, relay, crach, assn, cette image, ce slogan prompt  enflammer celles et ceux qui lentretiennent sans savoir, sans mme vouloir savoir, il nest pas celui que la vrit judiciaire de votre histoire tablit, Madame. Il nest pas celui qui vous aurait permis de bnficier dun tat de lgitime dfense, dans un acte proportionn, ncessaire et immdiat de riposte  une agression de votre mari.

[...]

Rduire votre funeste dcision  un geste de survie, cest nier le sens mme de votre vie dtermine. Je vous lai dit en requrant devant vos juges : Norbert Marot, vous aurait-il frappe une fois, ne serait-ce quune seule fois, quil serait condamnable et quil aurait t condamn. Quarante-sept ans de violence : quen savons-nous Madame ? Je vous ai crue lorsque vous avez,  plusieurs reprises lors de linstruction prparatoire, dit que votre mari se montrait violent  votre gard une fois par mois puis plusieurs fois par mois  partir du dbut de lanne 2012 ; je vous ai encore crue lorsque, vous vous souvenez, je vous ai demand lors des dbats devant la cour si vos deux admissions au centre hospitalier dAmilly le 25 mai 2005 et le 17 dcembre 2007 taient en rapport avec ces violences allgues : vous maviez rpondu non.
Alors que reste-t-il de ces violences et de leur existence ? Ce que vous nous en dites, ce que vos filles nous en disent, ce que ce huis clos familial ne peut nous rvler. Il ny a pas  discuter de cette rcurrence macabre ; une fois par jour, une fois par mois, une fois par an ? Cest une fois de trop, une fois inadmissible, une fois que je combats judiciairement tous les jours. Mais ce que vous avez vcu ne peut tre cet enfer cr par celles et ceux qui vous ont enserre dans cette image symbole placarde sur leur poitrine Je suis Jacqueline._

Un rcit polyphonique, dform, orient, nuanc par chacun de ses interprtes ; voil qui n'est pas sans rappeler _les mes fortes_ de Jean Giono :


_Cette me forte, c'est avant tout celle de l'hrone, Thrse, personnage stendhalien,  la fois ingnue et prdatrice dclare.  travers son rcit se lit la puissance irrductible de la passion, qui loigne du rel et fait vivre dans l'imaginaire. Aussi sa voix est-elle systmatiquement conteste par une seconde narratrice, anonyme, sorte de "contre" en qute d'une autre vrit. Il en rsulte un systme romanesque profondment original, qui dtruit de faon lancinante les rcits successifs qui s'y dploient ; cette mise en pril permanente de l'existence mme de l'histoire rappelle les procds chers  Pirandello, qui propose le mme systme de vrits plurielles et antagonistes. Les mes fortes contribue ainsi sans doute  l'avnement de cette nouvelle poque romanesque que Nathalie Sarraute appellera ds 1956 "l're du soupon"._

----------


## virginieh

> A violences conjugales je rponds : il n'y a pas de fume sans feu.
> Mais aprs tout, il y a peut-tre des hommes qui clatent comme a, sans raison, juste pour dcompresser aprs une journe de boulot...
> Et puis, une solution  ces violences : le sparatisme de genre, incarn aujourd'hui par le mouvement MGTOW... bizarrement trs mal vu par les mdias dominants - systmatiquement aux cts de la cause fministe comme s'il s'agissait d'une vidence morale - qui n'y voient qu'un ramassis de gros cons mysogynes. Forcment ds qu'on sort de la case "mtrosexuel mascul ni galant ni macho", a dplat au systme.


Ca commence bien pour la premire phrase bien sur les victimes sont responsables de leur sort, c'est comme les gamins de 6 mois qui sont cogns par leurs parents et qui crvent de traumatisme cranien, a tout les coups c'est parce qu'ils pleuraient trop et c'est donc de leur faute.
Alors oui quand on devient violent envers une personne, c'est facile de trouver un prtexte, elle faisait trop de bruit, elle a os te regarder dans les yeux .. On va pas non plus demander a une personne d'tre responsable de ses actes et de ses ractions face aux autres. 

Et la sgrgation est la rponse, srieusement ? Ce qui est marrant en fait c'est que beaucoup de membres du MGTOW bizarrement s'offusquent quand ils voient des reboots pseudos fministes (qui le sont pas du tout en fait) avec que des femmes, alors que justement c'est la consquence de leur philosophie, si les hommes vont de leur cot, les femmes vont forcment d'un autre.
Je suis compltement contre ce genre de reboot, dj parce que les suites, reprises ect .. ne sont en gnral pas bons parce qu'ils n'ont rien a apporter  luvre initiale et ne servent qu'a tirer un filon.

Tout a parce que la majorit des auteurs sont incapables d'crire des rles fminins qui ne soient pas monodimensionnels. Heureusement il y a quelques exceptions.

Mais c'est quand mme dingue qu'on en soit encore a essayer de convaincre que les femmes sont elles aussi des tres humains et devraient avoir les mmes droits et liberts que les hommes et rciproquement.
le et rciproquement est le plus important dans ma phrase il faut aussi dfendre l'galit pour les hommes.

Et de ce cot l aussi il y a eu des progrs (par exemple maintenant un homme aussi peut avoir une exemption de diplme pour passer un concours s'il a eu 3 enfants, un homme peut avoir le droit de garde de ses enfants) mme s'il y a encore pas mal de progrs  faire notamment sur le 2eme exemple. 

Mais beaucoup d'anti fministes font reculer  ces droits l aussi. Parce que quand on dit que les femmes sont diffrentes des hommes entre autres parce qu'elles sont plus faites pour s'occuper des enfants, on peut en conclure que dans leur esprit les hommes ne devraient pas avoir le droit de garde de leur gosse.

Il y a aussi le problme des violences conjugales envers les hommes puisqu'il y a une loi protgeant spcifiquement les femmes en cours de vote (ou qui vient d'tre vote je ne sais plus), et puisque tu parles du cas de jacqueline Sauvage. C'est un problme dont il faut parler aussi mais les cas ne sont pas ou peu ports sur la place publique.

D'ailleurs j'ai pas compris en quoi ce que tu as post de la lettre du procureur sert en quoi que ce soit ton message. (edit : je me fie uniquement au texte en dessous de la video, celle ci tant bloque sur mon poste actuellement)
Il ne dit jamais que si il y avait eu des violences conjugales elles auraient t en quoi que ce soit justifies (il pointe le manque de preuves mais il prcise qu'il combat ces violences l aussi bien qu'il a plaid contre elle). 
Ce qu'il dit c'est d'une part personne ne doit se faire justice soit mme et que donc elle aurait du porter plainte, et de 2 qu'elle n'est pas  l'image que les histoires mdiatiques romances de sa vie.

----------


## Grogro

Si l'affaire Jacqueline Sauvage tait bel et bien une gigantesque manipulation mdiatique et un modle de _story-telling_ trs bien ficel, digne des meilleurs _spin doctors_, je ne comprends absolument pas le propos de Buffet Froid. O il veut en venir. Et encore moins l'intrt de la ncromancie de ce topic 18 mois plus tard.

----------


## benjani13

J'avoue, joli combo : rouvrir un poste sans rponse depuis mars en citant un message du 12/01/2017, 51 pages en arrire et ce en dbutant son message par une justification des violences conjugales.

On applaudi la performance  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

Enfin je ne vois pas pourquoi Cantat le sauvageon aurait le droit de tuer sa femme sauvagement et pas Jacqueline la Sauvage. C'est cela aussi l'galit des sexes.




> Et la sgrgation est la rponse, srieusement ? Ce qui est marrant en fait c'est que beaucoup de membres du MGTOW bizarrement s'offusquent quand ils voient des *reboots pseudos fministes* (qui le sont pas du tout en fait) avec que des femmes, alors que justement c'est la consquence de leur philosophie, si les hommes vont de leur cot, les femmes vont forcment d'un autre.


Une expression magnifique mais  francophoniser.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Enfin je ne vois pas pourquoi Cantat le sauvageon aurait le droit de tuer sa femme sauvagement et pas Jacqueline la Sauvage. C'est cela aussi l'galit des sexes.


D'un ct c'est un accident pendant une dispute d'ivrognes, et de l'autre un truc plus pu moins prmdit aprs X annes  subir des coups.

J'ai un peu de mal  voir le rapport entre ces deux affaires et la pertinence de cette intervention ?

----------


## Grogro

> D'un ct c'est un accident pendant une dispute d'ivrognes, et de l'autre un truc plus pu moins prmdit aprs X annes  subir des coups.
> 
> J'ai un peu de mal  voir le rapport entre ces deux affaires et la pertinence de cette intervention ?


Pour les mmes faits, l'une a t glorifie pour avoir assassin son conjoint, l'autre a t diabolis pour avoir accidentellement tu sa compagne au cours d'une bagarre. Bagarre d'ivrogne comme tu le rappelles. Puis poursuivi par la vindicte d'une certaine gauchiasse (qui n'a plus rien  voir avec la vritable gauche) bien aprs avoir purg sa peine, on a mme tent avec plus ou moins de russite de l'interdire d'exercer toute activit publique. 

L'une est une femme, donc forcment victime, l'autre est un homme, donc forcment coupable. Double standard.

----------


## Buffet_froid

O je veux en venir ? 
a fait toujours plaisir de perdre son temps  donner la rplique  un "anti-conspi" de base, qui en plus nous recrache toute la pure mdiatique sans s'tre seulement inform sur le fond de l'affaire. C'est comme a aujourd'hui. On dialogue avec des rptiteurs de slogans, virginieh par exemple, pour qui "on a fait beaucoup de progrs depuis deux sicles, on est tous humains, le fminisme c'est bien et l'antifminisme c'est pas bien".

Mais je vous rassure, ce sont bien les propos du procureur qui forment le coeur du post, et non pas les 10 premires lignes qui ne sont qu'un incipit personnel.

C'est un pur sujet d'actualit en phase avec le quinquennat d'Hollande, puisque c'est lui-mme qui l'a gracie (et qui sait, dans quelque annes se verra-t-elle remettre la Lgion d'Honneur ?).
Et on est carrment dans l'actualit du moment, puisque pour l'heure, ce sont deux anonymes "militants de la cause des femmes" qui se voient attribuer le Nobel de la Paix... enfin, quand on sait ce que vaut cette distinction de nos jours, c'est--dire pas grand-chose, cela ne nous avance gure, sinon nous conforter sur le fait que le matraquage fministe bat son plein dans tout le monde occidental.

Je n'ai jamais dit, Monsieur-Madame virginieh (homme, femme, genr, non-genr, sur-genr, binaire, non-binaire ? c'est pas indiqu...) je n'ai jamais dit que j'tais moi-mme Mgtow, que je considre d'ailleurs parfois comme un fminisme invers par ses considrations trop manichennes.
Le Mgtow est pourtant parfaitement pacifique et une solution aux problmes de violences conjugales et de harclement (problmes absolument prioritaires pour le gouvernement progressiste en place).
Enfin, vous ne me ferez pas tirer les larmes avec vos gamins de 6 mois aux crnes fracasss.
Les violences conjugales hommes sur femmes sont la preuve mme que les hommes sont intrinsquement diffrents des femmes, et donc ne peuvent tre gaux que dans le cadre d'une galit purement abstraite. Les femmes sont naturellement plus doues pour l'intrigue, le social, le relationnel (ce qui explique entre autres le caractre genr de la presse  scandale, destin principalement aux femmes, aux couvertures roses et colores...). Face  une agression, l'homme s'emporte plus facilement. Non pas que l'hystrie soit masculine, bien au contraire, mais les hommes en viennent plus vite aux mains dans un conflit. C'est comme a. Quand on pousse une femme  bout, elle crie, quand on pousse un homme  bout, il tape.




Alors non, les victimes de violences ne sont pas responsables de leur sort, mais le cadre socital qui les entoure y contribue.
Si on se bat pour l'galit homme-femme, alors les femmes doivent tre traites comme des hommes, c'est--dire violemment, et celles-ci doivent tre capables d'y rpliquer. A cette logique de base, vous nous rpondez qu'il suffit de castrer tout le monde, de supprimer la nature violente de l'homme, avec des textes de loi...
Aux USA, la libration de la femme a conduit, dans la pure logique librale,  des relations purement contractuelles, aux sites de rencontres,  l'vitement des hommes qui baissent les yeux de peur d'tre tax pour harclement... En fin de compte, on en viendra  interdire aux gens de se parler dans la rue gratuitement.

Allez, je suis taquin, une p'tite dernire pour la route !  ::mouarf:: 



(je trouve pas la scne du dbut o Bob rencontre Antoine...)

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'un ct c'est un accident pendant une dispute d'ivrognes, et de l'autre un truc plus pu moins prmdit aprs X annes  subir des coups.
> 
> J'ai un peu de mal  voir le rapport entre ces deux affaires et la pertinence de cette intervention ?


C'est 1/ une manire de dire que les femmes sont gales devant le crime, sachant qu'elles aussi assassinent leurs mari. Plutt par empoisonnement dans le temps jadis d'ailleurs, ou en prenant un amant et lui montant la tte. Certes moins.

C'est 2/ galement une critique en demi-teinte de la socit : 
Madame sauvage n'a sans doute jamais reu de coups de son son mari de sa vie, raison pour laquelle elle a t condamne par deux fois  10 ans de prison. Monsieur Hollande s'est fait monter le bourrichon par ses filles. Et toute la socit civile ET la classe politique l'ont applaudit. Quand bien mme elle eu t battue, cela ne lui donnait pas le droit de tuer son poux (mais elle aurait eu des circonstances attnuantes).
Monsieur Cantat a tu sa femme de 19 coups de poings, dont 4 au visage, il tait un alcoolique violent du type tout  fait classique mais la aussi la socit (ou une partie) va lui trouver des excuses. Et il a t libr au bout de 5 ans  peine.

Je veux dire que la socit se joue parfois des psychodrames mentaux et trouve des excuses  des criminels qui n'en mritent pas tant, parce qu'elle voit en eux de nouveaux hros tragiques.

Etrange socit schizophrne qui rclame des mesures aux pouvoirs publics contre la violence conjugales, des trottoirs  plus large, lance des hashtags #MeeToo et gracie ou libre bien vite les criminels.

----------


## fredoche

> Et on est carrment dans l'actualit du moment, puisque pour l'heure, ce sont deux anonymes "militants de la cause des femmes" qui se voient attribuer le Nobel de la Paix... enfin, quand on sait ce que vaut cette distinction de nos jours, c'est--dire pas grand-chose, cela ne nous avance gure, sinon nous conforter sur le fait que le matraquage fministe bat son plein dans tout le monde occidental.


5 jours aprs mais bon

ton laus est sympathique mais quelque part tu es compltement  cot de la plaque, au moins sur ce sujet l

Au lieu de te regarder le nombril, prends un peu de hauteur, de recul, regarde ce qui se passe ailleurs aussi

----------


## dlandelle

> ... compltement  cot de la plaque ... regarde ce qui se passe ailleurs aussi ...


C'est un jugement et non un argument, la moquerie non plus n'avance  rien.

Il se passe la mme chose dans beaucoup de domaines, et c'est bien la preuve que c'est un programme global !
Les non-mal-comprenants appellent a un complot mondial.

C'est d'ailleurs vieux comme le monde : diviser pour rgner !
Opposer les sexes, les races, les religions, bref tout faire pour que les prolos se foutent sur la gueule entre eux au lieu de se dbarrasser des parasites qui vivent sur leur dos.
Quand les gens ne font plus l'amour, ils sont frustrs et a les rend agressifs, c'est pourquoi la guerre des sexe est la plus efficace pour terminer le projet, elle arrive en dernier.



Pour la petite histoire, le fminisme a t sponsoris par la fondation "philanthropique" Rockefeller depuis le dbut ... pour doubler l'assiette fiscale, et clater la famille, et cela a parfaitement fonctionn. Les femens, les mariage gais, la thorie du genre, et les conneries de non-binaire c'est du mme acabit : du brainwashing pour disloquer une sexualit heureuse. Je vous souhaite  tous et  toutes de la bonne baise car il n'y a pas mieux  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

le Nobel de la paix attribu  "2 militants de la cause des femmes" et c'est moi qui juge ? 

Tu te fiches de moi ?

Le viol, la violence sexuelle comme arme de guerre, c'est malheureusement quelque chose qui touche essentiellement les femmes, et c'est juste aussi vieux que l'humanit probablement.

Tu sais pourquoi ? Entre autres raisons parce que ainsi on peut implanter dans leur ventre une gnration d'enfants hritiers des conqurants/violeurs

regarde : https://www.google.com/search?q=bosn...mes+bosniaques

a faisait la une de l'actualit du temps o on avait encore un semblant d'information. Et pas des dcervels pour se raccrocher  n'importe quelle thorie dbile qui les rassure dans leur pathtique identit sexuelle

----------


## fredoche

Tiens un peu de culture les *gars* : 



Cherchez donc un peu qui est cette Omaya

Et savourez donc un peu ce magnifique moment de musique, si vous en tes capable, puisque c'est un hommage  une femme

----------


## Ryu2000

a ne va pas trs bien au PS en ce moment :
Dparts en cascade au Parti socialiste



> Au lendemain du dpart d'Emmanuel Maurel, c'est Marie-Nolle Lienemann qui a claqu la porte du PS samedi 13 octobre. "On n'est plus dans le pass, maintenant il faut construire l'avenir. J'en avais assez de rester dans un parti qui ne veut pas bouger", a-t-elle point aux mdias, aprs 47 ans de militantisme au Parti socialiste. Les deux partants envisagent de monter un parti et de se rapprocher de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, avec l'espoir d'intgrer sa liste aux europennes.


Cela dit 2 dparts ce n'est rien du tout...

Le truc marrant c'est a :
Le PS pourrait choisir Hollande comme candidat pour 2022



> Je ne veux pas tre au Parti socialiste le jour o le PS rinvestira Franois Hollande comme candidat  la prsidence . Trs claire, la dclaration dEmmanuel Maurel. Lui qui a quitt le Parti socialiste la semaine dernire pour fonder une formation politique plus marque  gauche sexprimait ce lundi matin sur RFI.  Cest un scnario extrmement plausible, a-t-il ajout. Lui le souhaite, beaucoup de ses anciens ministres, de ses anciens collgues le souhaitent aussi, ben moi je ne veux pas tre l pour ce qui serait une formidable rgression.

----------


## Ryu2000

Officiellement c'tait pour faire des conomies, mais comme prvu au final a cote plus cher :
La Cour des comptes dresse un bilan trs svre de la fusion des rgions en 2016



> Selon les magistrats financiers qui se sont penchs sur la question, la fusion de rgions, dcide en 2015 par Franois Hollande, ressemble  un vaste gchis avec  la cl un surcot en matire de dpenses de personnel et une vaste reconduction des modes de gestion prexistants.

----------


## fredoche

Mme pas une surprise tu parles 

Vu que personne dans ces institutions n'est prs  lcher sa part du gteau, c'est comme pisser dans un violon.

En plus je suis  peu prs sur qu' la cl, tu as une explosion des remboursements de frais, parce que bon faut les dplacer les conseillers

----------


## Ryu2000

Le problme c'est qu'ils ont menti ds le dbut et mme avec a cette mesure tait ultra impopulaire... L'objectif n'a jamais t de faire des conomies.
Bon l ils peuvent toujours dire que sur le long terme a finira par tre rentable.

----------


## rawsrc

> En plus je suis  peu prs sur qu' la cl, tu as une explosion des remboursements de frais, parce que bon faut les dplacer les conseillers


Attends, en Occitanie, ils ont t encore plus forts : comme aucune des salles des conseils gnraux n'est assez grande pour accueillir le surplus de conseillers et d'lus du fait de la fusion (Montpellier et Toulouse), ils sont obligs de louer pour chaque assemble l'quivalent d'un Zenith (130 000 euros de loyer)  ::ptdr:: 

Fusion, mon c.l, oui. O t'as vu des conomies, toi ? Le plus navrant c'est l'augmentation de la masse salariale +17,6% depuis la fusion et a c'est avec nos impts. Tu m'tonnes que tous les prlvements locaux explosent. Tu as vu toi dans le priv passer une augmentation de 17.6% de la masse salariale sur les dernires annes ?

Je suis arriv au point o je me dis qu'il faut tout brler en commenant par la classe politique.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je suis d'accord avec des propos que j'ai tenu par le pass :



> Le regroupement des rgions en truc du style Lnder allemand, a vient de l'UE.
> Officiellement l'objectif est de faire des conomies, mais c'est totalement faux.
> Officieusement c'est pour donner plus de pouvoir aux rgions, afin d'affaiblir le pays.





> Je viens de me rappeler quelque chose en rapport avec le regroupement des rgions.
> J'ai oubli les dtails, mais en gros l'tat va donner moins d'argent aux rgions, les rgions vont donc beaucoup plus s'endetter.
> Comme a la dette de l'tat va augmenter moins vite, alors que les dettes des rgions vont exploser.
> 
> Et le gouvernement pourra se fliciter.
> Baisse des dotations : les prsidents de rgions s'allient dans une tribune  charge contre Macron





> Je suis arriv au point o je me dis qu'il faut tout brler en commenant par la classe politique.


 ::heart::  ::love::  ::heart::  ::love::  ::heart::  ::love::  ::heart::  ::love:: 
C'est un projet qui va plaire de plus en plus.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je suis arriv au point o je me dis qu'il faut tout brler en commenant par la classe politique.


Ce n'est pas ncessaire, il suffit d'obliger les lus  dmissionner de leur poste de fonctionnaire. Tout comme ils doivent actuellement dmissionner de leur autres postes (hormis petites mairies). Nous aurons une classe politique plus varie, et non pas exclusivement proccup par les intrts des fonctionnaires et des retraits. Comme cela se pratique dans les dmocraties avances.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Attends, en Occitanie, ils ont t encore plus forts : comme aucune des salles des conseils gnraux n'est assez grande pour accueillir le surplus de conseillers et d'lus du fait de la fusion (Montpellier et Toulouse), ils sont obligs de louer pour chaque assemble l'quivalent d'un Zenith (130 000 euros de loyer)


La question  se poser, c'est si suite  la fusion, il y a toujours besoin d'autant d'lus et de conseillers ? Car bon, c'est un peu le but aussi, de mutualiser les choses, rduire les effectifs.

Comme c'est crit dans l'article de Ryu, seule une des rgions a procd  des remaniements. Donc forcment, si on regroupe, mais que l'on garde tout le monde, il n'y a pas d'conomies.

Pour le coup, est-ce que l'on peut vraiment imputer l'inaction en ce sens des rgions  Hollande ? 

Je n'tais pas pour ce regroupement non plus, mais pour le coup, il n'est pas le seul responsable de cet chec.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il suffit d'obliger les lus  dmissionner de leur poste de fonctionnaire


Mme ceux qui n'ont jamais t fonctionnaire avant d'tre lu sont nuls  chier.
Il y en a qui alternent entre public et priv, Macron tait un employ de banque, quand il aura fini avec la politique il retrouvera un job dans le priv.
Ya moyen de se faire un carnet d'adresse en alternant.




> Pour le coup, est-ce que l'on peut vraiment imputer l'inaction en ce sens des rgions  Hollande ?


Hollande n'y est pour rien, il n'a fait que suivre les ordres des GOPE, si une autre personne tait  sa place la mme chose serait arriv.
Les GOP, ou comment nos gouvernements sont subordonns  la Commission europenne (suite) La preuve par lhistoire



> 2014 => *Division par deux du nombre de rgions*. Incitation et facilitation des fusions de communes => Cf. PNR 2015 p. 161





> Je n'tais pas pour ce regroupement non plus


Personne n'tait pour, a n'a aucun intrt.
a cote plus cher et a ne fonctionne pas mieux, tout le monde est perdant.

----------


## dlandelle

> Je suis arriv au point o je me dis qu'il faut tout brler en commenant par la classe politique.


Oui, la rpublique repose sur la corruption (explique par Platon il y a 2300 ans).

Avec le temps qui passe les secrets s'ventent et la gangrne se propage : il faut corrompre un nombre croissant de personne pour acheter leur silence, d'o l'augmentation du budget !

C'est pourquoi ils vont tous essayer bientt de nous vendre une version 6 en esprant ne pas passer par la case "massacre de masse" ;-)

----------


## fredoche

> Pour le coup, est-ce que l'on peut vraiment imputer l'inaction en ce sens des rgions  Hollande ?


Et Valls...

Moi je dis oui... Diplom de l'ENA comme tous ses petits potes, lu  tous les mandats depuis sa tendre jeunesse, dirigeant d'un des premiers partis de France pendant au moins une dcennie.
Il connait parfaitement le systme, il le maitrise, il s'en rgale, il en abuse lui-mme trs largement.

Si on voulait vraiment des rformes et des conomies, on les imposerait. Pas dure d'crire un article de loi qui dit 1 conseiller pour X habitants, point. 

Petite anecdote locale qui m'a fait comprendre  quel point notre systme rpublicain est vrol  tous les niveaux : 
Les communes ont du en 2015 procder  des regroupements au sein de communauts de communes afin d'atteindre des seuils critiques. En loccurrence je crois que le ministre de l'intrieur rclamait 20 ou 25000 habitants par communaut d'agglo.
L o j'habite la comcom peine  atteindre les 12000 avec 27 communes, en ayant agglomr 2 communauts de communes prexistantes.

Ces petits gens se runissent et mettent en place des services communs, qui  part un pauvre office du tourisme, consiste en un achat de papeterie groupe et un service d'entretien de voirie communautaire. 
Le reste ne tient que de la bonne intention, avec notamment, l'accs au trs haut-dbit (pour lequel on finit toujours par payer grassement Orange pour qu'il se sucre  construire un rseau qu'il est le seul  exploiter)
Bref au bout de 2 ans la prfecture met le nez l-dedans, trouve 52 conseillers, dit "non c'est trop" du fait de tel texte de loi ou je ne sais quoi. En tout cas 52 a n'allait pas c'tait dsquilibr, mal rparti entre les communes. Il ne devrait y en avoir que 49.
Dcision de ces lus de la comcom, on vous propose une nouvelle rpartition, et on arrive  *55* conseillers.
Et tous a bien sur doit tre valid par chaque commune.
Cela arrive donc en conseil municipal, et l on entend la justification du maire (76 ans, 7e mandat) : "bah oui vous comprenez a fait maintenant 2 ans qu'on bosse avec les 3 qui doivent sortir, on peut pas leur faire a".
J'ai bien entendu ouvert ma gueule, dit que  ce tarif l, dans l'agglomration  cot, celle de chalon, alors il leur faudrait une assemble de 550 reprsentants (et dj s'ils sont cinquante c'est norme  mon sens), et que on met pas en place ce genre de conseil pour caser les copains, mais en principe pour grer des affaires courantes.

Tu comprends un peu le problme ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Hollande n'y est pour rien, il n'a fait que suivre les ordres des GOPE, si une autre personne tait  sa place la mme chose serait arriv.
> Les GOP, ou comment nos gouvernements sont subordonns  la Commission europenne (suite) La preuve par lhistoire


Merci de ton radotage, mais ce n'est pas du tout ce  quoi je faisais allusion. 

Peu importe qui a dcid de cette fusion, en l'occurrence, ce n'est pas la question, je dis que une fois que cela a t dcid, et mis en place, si cela a foir, ce n'est pas que la faute de Hollande ou des GOPE, mais aussi la faute  l'chelle rgionale.

Typiquement si toutes les rgions avaient bien mutualis les choses, et rduit le nombre de conseillers et autres, comme l'a fait la seule rgion cite dans ton article, peut-tre qu'il y aurait eu des conomies de faites, au lieu de dpenses en plus, on n'en sait rien.

Ce qui serait d'ailleurs intressant, c'est de savoir si la rgion qui a un peu fait les bons trucs, a fait des conomies ou non, ou si pour elle aussi, cela a t synonyme de dpenses supplmentaires. Je trouve que l'article manque cruellement de prcisions  ce niveau l, c'est dommage.


@Fredoche : l'exemple de ton maire de 76 ans, illustre justement ce que je dis, les gens sur place n'ont pas jou le jeu, donc c'est aussi en partie leur faute. Aprs je ne dis pas qu'Hollande est exempt de responsabilit hein, effectivement comme tu le dis, il aurait pu faire passer des lois pour forcer encore plus les choses. Aprs dj que le regroupement n'tait pas spcialement bien vu, le fait de laisser les gens locaux grer le truc eux-mmes tait peut-tre une tentative pour faire passer la pilule un peu plus facilement ? Genre "bon vous devez faire a, vous n'avez pas le choix, mais on vous laisse vous organiser comme vous voulez pour arriver  ce rsultat". Je ne sais pas trop.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est pourquoi ils vont tous essayer bientt de nous vendre une version 6 en esprant ne pas passer par la case "massacre de masse" ;-)


En attendant la 7me rpublique qui remplacera la 6me corrompue jusqu' l'os. Comme si la corruption ou la dgnrescence des lites tait un problme constitutionnel.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a peut-tre moyen de crer un systme qui vire les corrompus.
Dj il ne faudrait pas de politicien de carrire, la politique a devrait tre un job entre 2 vrais jobs, mais il faudrait vite revenir dans le monde rel et ne pas y rester trop longtemps.
Etienne Chouard a rflchit  ce genre de question, il me semble qu'il organise des ateliers dans lesquels les gens crivent une constitution, comme a ils peuvent rflchir  des lois qui empchent les politiciens de faire n'importe quoi.

Donc oui vous avez raison la rpublique ne fonctionne pas il faudrait autre chose, mais les choses ne risquent pas de changer...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ce n'est pas ncessaire, _il suffit d'obliger les lus  dmissionner de leur poste de fonctionnaire_. Tout comme ils doivent actuellement dmissionner de leur autres postes (hormis petites mairies). Nous aurons une classe politique plus varie, et non pas exclusivement proccup par les intrts des fonctionnaires et des retraits. Comme cela se pratique dans les dmocraties avances.


Incroyable  moi qui croyait qu'un lu franais ne jouit que d'une indemnit de dput durant son mandat...
Chez moi, un fonctionnaire  lu doit dposer une demande de mise en disponibilit  prcisant son objet (dputation) et sa dure ,celle-ci entranant une suspension temporaire du contrat de travail..
De mme  il est interdit   un lu d'exercer d'autre emploi que celui dlu (conflit dintrt)...  
Sans cette disposition il n' y a aucune limite aux abus inhrents  la nature humaine...

----------


## fredoche

Il ne faut pas regarder notre systme de trop prs, tu risquerais d'en dcouvrir toutes ses vicissitudes

----------


## dlandelle

> Il ne faut pas regarder notre systme de trop prs, tu risquerais d'en dcouvrir toutes ses vicissitudes


Il y a des choses beaucoup plus grave que cela en effet, comme la pdocriminalit institutionnelle, actuellement servie par les nouvelles menaces sur l'enfance, l'ASE, l'EN, les droits sexuels, la PMA.
https://aphadolie.com/2017/09/25/cha...disparaissent/
Ou comment tenir les frres, fabriquer de nouvelles recrues MK, transmettre le pouvoir  des personnes capables ... de tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

Franois Hollande propose un "vritable rgime prsidentiel" de six ans et sans Premier ministre



> Dans un nouvel ouvrage, le prdcesseur d'Emmanuel Macron dit vouloir chambouler les institutions de la Ve Rpublique, afin de leur "redonner du souffle". Il prne notamment un rgime hyper-prsidentiel, sans Premier ministre.


Franois Hollande a du supporter Manuel Valls donc je comprend trs bien  quel point a a pu le traumatiser.  :;): 
Avoir Manuel Valls en premier ministre ce n'est pas une sincure.

----------


## rawsrc

Il ferait mieux de filer l'adresse de son EHPAD au lieu de venir nous gonfler. Il a fait quoi durant son mandat, ce mec ? Qu'il reste dans son coin et la ferme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il suffit de ne pas lire les livres qu'il crit et il ne te drangera pas.

Il a le droit de d'crire de la merde, ce n'est plus un politicien c'est un people.
 Comique ,  intressant  Ce que les socialistes pensent du livre de Franois Hollande



> Passer du quinquennat au sextennat prsidentiel, rduire  quatre ans la dure du mandat des parlementaires, supprimer le poste de Premier ministre Sur le fond, les propositions de Franois Hollande ne sduisent pas forcment les socialistes.


Hollande a dj galr a finir son quinquennat, c'est marrant qu'il demande le septennat ^^
a ne veut rien dire car ce sont des sondages, mais quand mme :
Hollande atteint un record d'impopularit, avec seulement 4% de satisfaits



> Le Monde rappelle que lactuel prsident de la Rpublique avait depuis des mois battu le record dimpopularit dun chef de lEtat franais depuis 1958. En novembre 2013, linstitut de sondage Ipsos mesurait la cote de popularit de Franois Hollande  20 %, avant que tous les instituts de sondages saccordent sur ce record en septembre 2014.


Hollande essaie peut-tre de sauver le PS  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Incroyable  moi qui croyait qu'un lu franais ne jouit que d'une indemnit de dput durant son mandat...
> Chez moi, un fonctionnaire  lu doit dposer une demande de mise en disponibilit  prcisant son objet (dputation) et sa dure ,celle-ci entranant une suspension temporaire du contrat de travail..
> De mme  il est interdit   un lu d'exercer d'autre emploi que celui dlu (conflit dintrt)...  
> Sans cette disposition il n' y a aucune limite aux abus inhrents  la nature humaine...


Un lu franais jouit aussi d'une indemnit aprs son mandat, je pense notamment  quelques caciques d'un parti au pouvoir depuis 37 ans qui devraient tre en prison pour cela. Mme si je n'ai pas la navet de croire que cela ne touche que cette aile politique.
Cette mise en disponibilit n'est nullement une dmission, ton lu fait toujours partie de la fonction publique et y rintgre automatiquement un poste aprs son mandat. Certes tu me diras que rien n'empche  un chef d'entreprise de confier la direction de son entreprise  un tiers de confiance, ou un employ de partir avec une promesse de rembauche. Et que les risques de conflits d'intrt existent toujours.
Mais ce serait une avance.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Un lu franais jouit aussi d'une indemnit aprs son mandat,
> Cette mise en disponibilit n'est nullement une dmission, ton lu fait toujours partie de la fonction publique et y rintgre automatiquement un poste aprs son mandat. ...... Et que les risques de conflits d'intrt existent toujours.
> Mais ce serait une avance.


Ah non ,l'indemnit chez moi est perue uniquement durant le mandat,sinon c'est un RSA de favoris...
Chez moi, ils ne peroivent qu'une indemnit de dpart _sans garantie de retour_  quivalent  50 fois lindemnit mensuelle soit 2 ans de dputant fantme...

Le risque de conflit dintrts existera toujours mme si on 'est pas fonctionnaire ,et c'est  la justice d'en dcider....Mais octroyer un RSA dput   vie c'est un peu fort

----------

